# FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core



## Christophera

FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.

The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".

Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.

Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.

Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?


----------



## Toro

Wow.

Another 9/11 thread.

I just didn't think the other 4,732 threads we've had on the collapse of the WTC was enough.

But thank you.  Thank you very much.  Another is necessary.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Wow.
> 
> Another 9/11 thread.
> 
> I just didn't think the other 4,732 threads we've had on the collapse of the WTC was enough.
> 
> But thank you.  Thank you very much.  Another is necessary.



Folks must of had misinformation if they use the word "collapse".

Thanks for posting, perhaps I can get 15 posts in after all.  I actually have real evidence.  What are they afraid of here, nudity?  Man, that is dangerous stuff.  Somebody might get offended.

I'm only able to expose the mass murder of 3,000 innocent people on 9-11 and protect the US Constitution, sorry.


----------



## Toro

You have "actual real evidence."  Wow.

So I guess all that other 9/11 conspiracist stuff was "fake imaginary evidence."  I always thought so.

Just so we understand where you are coming from, Newbie, would you mind telling us which of these conspiracies you also believe in?  These conspiracies have all been brought up here.  It helps everyone stake out their and your ground.

........................................

* The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
* Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.

* The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy

* The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy

* The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy

* The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.

* Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy

* DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy

* Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy

* Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy

* Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy

* The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy

* Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy

* The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy

* European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.

* The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.

* The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK

* The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.

* The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.

* Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.

* The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.

* The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"

* The moon landing was fake.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> You have "actual real evidence."  Wow.
> 
> So I guess all that other 9/11 conspiracist stuff was "fake imaginary evidence."  I always thought so.



That is the impression the perpetrators would like the public to have.  If they can cultivate that, then they need not address any evidence.

The only real evidence we have is from 9-11.  The past is easily manipulated.  That moment was frozen in time by many independent cameras, and they agree very much.  They don't lie.  What is seen is real.

Only interpretations are flawed.

The evidence I have is independently verified and consistent with all other evidence.  Very different from the rest of the truth movement.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have "actual real evidence."  Wow.
> 
> So I guess all that other 9/11 conspiracist stuff was "fake imaginary evidence."  I always thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the impression the perpetrators would like the public to have.  If they can cultivate that, then they need not address any evidence.
> 
> The only real evidence we have is from 9-11.  The past is easily manipulated.  That moment was frozen in time by many independent cameras, and they agree very much.  They don't lie.  What is seen is real.
> 
> Only interpretations are flawed.
> 
> The evidence I have is independently verified and consistent with all other evidence.  Very different from the rest of the truth movement.
Click to expand...


yeah, the planes didn't bring the towers down.  Bush just wanted it to LOOK that way.


----------



## Sunni Man

Thanks for posting Christophera

Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11


----------



## elvis

Sunni Man said:


> Thanks for posting Christophera
> 
> Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11



right.  that the Jews did it.  Right asshole?


----------



## Sunni Man

elvis3577 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Christophera
> 
> Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.  that the Jews did it.  Right asshole?
Click to expand...

Any time there is a conflict, war, or general choas, anywhere in the world.

Rest assured, there is a Zionist in the background who is the cause.


----------



## elvis

Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have "actual real evidence."  Wow.
> 
> So I guess all that other 9/11 conspiracist stuff was "fake imaginary evidence."  I always thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the impression the perpetrators would like the public to have.  If they can cultivate that, then they need not address any evidence.
> 
> The only real evidence we have is from 9-11.  The past is easily manipulated.  That moment was frozen in time by many independent cameras, and they agree very much.  They don't lie.  What is seen is real.
> 
> Only interpretations are flawed.
> 
> The evidence I have is independently verified and consistent with all other evidence.  Very different from the rest of the truth movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, the planes didn't bring the towers down.  Bush just wanted it to LOOK that way.
Click to expand...


gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.

Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.

There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.


----------



## Christophera

Sunni Man said:


> Thanks for posting Christophera
> 
> Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11



Truth is an onion type thing.  The truth of 9-11 is about secrecy.  Secrecy comes from the cold war.  The cold war was instigated by factions that infiltrated the USSR government and the US.

Remember Ike, "The military industrial establishment", remember JFK, "Secrecy".  Using the mind with evidence and reason can serve us, God put it there for us.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the impression the perpetrators would like the public to have.  If they can cultivate that, then they need not address any evidence.
> 
> The only real evidence we have is from 9-11.  The past is easily manipulated.  That moment was frozen in time by many independent cameras, and they agree very much.  They don't lie.  What is seen is real.
> 
> Only interpretations are flawed.
> 
> The evidence I have is independently verified and consistent with all other evidence.  Very different from the rest of the truth movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the planes didn't bring the towers down.  Bush just wanted it to LOOK that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
Click to expand...


your first sentence shows how reputable you are.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?



The demise and usurpation of the US Constitution is the worst.  Do you agree?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The demise and usurpation of the US Constitution is the worst.  Do you agree?
Click to expand...


the demise of the US Constitution is not a conspiracy as defined by the current connotation of the term "conspiracy theory".


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the planes didn't bring the towers down.  Bush just wanted it to LOOK that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your first sentence shows how reputable you are.
Click to expand...


Thanks, I like being able to recognize the basic evening news facts from 15 years prior and weave it into political rumour to get closer to the reality.

The facts are actually well known but not important.  The Constitution of the United States of America is the most important thing.  It is law.

Meaning that absolutely lawful performance by government is required.  Due process has not been served in the case of 3,000 murders that were used to compromise the Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The demise and usurpation of the US Constitution is the worst.  Do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the demise of the US Constitution is not a conspiracy as defined by the current connotation of the term "conspiracy theory".
Click to expand...


True, the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would not like such a notion.

Are you an American?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your first sentence shows how reputable you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, I like being able to recognize the basic evening news facts from 15 years prior and weave it into political rumour to get closer to the reality.
> 
> The facts are actually well known but not important.  The Constitution of the United States of America is the most important thing.  It is law.
> 
> Meaning that absolutely lawful performance by government is required.  Due process has not been served in the case of 3,000 murders that were used to compromise the Constitution.
Click to expand...


If you are referring to Gitmo, that is a separate issue.  If you are referring to OBL, he hasn't even been arrested.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Christophera
> 
> Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.  that the Jews did it.  Right asshole?
Click to expand...


I hope you are not an American, because such prejudice is un American.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The demise and usurpation of the US Constitution is the worst.  Do you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the demise of the US Constitution is not a conspiracy as defined by the current connotation of the term "conspiracy theory".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would not like such a notion.
> 
> Are you an American?
Click to expand...


yes I'm american.  Technically the truthers are correct when they say the official story is a conspiracy theory.  ie 19 hijackers under the leadership of bin laden and al zawahiri hijacked jets, crashed them, etc.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your first sentence shows how reputable you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I like being able to recognize the basic evening news facts from 15 years prior and weave it into political rumour to get closer to the reality.
> 
> The facts are actually well known but not important.  The Constitution of the United States of America is the most important thing.  It is law.
> 
> Meaning that absolutely lawful performance by government is required.  Due process has not been served in the case of 3,000 murders that were used to compromise the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are referring to Gitmo, that is a separate issue.  If you are referring to OBL, he hasn't even been arrested.
Click to expand...


So what about the Constitution of the United States of America and upholding it?  Are you an American?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Christophera
> 
> Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.  that the Jews did it.  Right asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are not an American, because such prejudice is un American.
Click to expand...



what the fuck are  you talking about?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I like being able to recognize the basic evening news facts from 15 years prior and weave it into political rumour to get closer to the reality.
> 
> The facts are actually well known but not important.  The Constitution of the United States of America is the most important thing.  It is law.
> 
> Meaning that absolutely lawful performance by government is required.  Due process has not been served in the case of 3,000 murders that were used to compromise the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to Gitmo, that is a separate issue.  If you are referring to OBL, he hasn't even been arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about the Constitution of the United States of America and upholding it?  Are you an American?
Click to expand...


the same constitution that FDR and Wilson violated?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the demise of the US Constitution is not a conspiracy as defined by the current connotation of the term "conspiracy theory".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would not like such a notion.
> 
> Are you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes I'm american.  Technically the truthers are correct when they say the official story is a conspiracy theory.  ie 19 hijackers under the leadership of bin laden and al zawahiri hijacked jets, crashed them, etc.
Click to expand...


So the upholding of the US Constitution is a goal here?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to Gitmo, that is a separate issue.  If you are referring to OBL, he hasn't even been arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about the Constitution of the United States of America and upholding it?  Are you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the same constitution that FDR and Wilson violated?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Do you stand for recognition of the law of the US Constitution and upholding it?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what about the Constitution of the United States of America and upholding it?  Are you an American?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same constitution that FDR and Wilson violated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Do you stand for recognition of the law of the US Constitution and upholding it?
Click to expand...


yes, why?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same constitution that FDR and Wilson violated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Do you stand for recognition of the law of the US Constitution and upholding it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, why?
Click to expand...


I've found that people are not acting to support it, mostly decline to state they do.  Odd, but it seems prudent to see if one can readily make that assertion.

So, seeking to uphold and protect the US Constitution or the law made under it by which government MUST abide, in order to be US government, here, firstly, as I would present, amounts to simply recognizing structural elements of some of the largest buildings on earth.  The differences in materials are the important aspect.  Detailed engineering knowledge is not critical.  Laborers on construction projects with 10 years experience can do this very well.
Secondarily it amounts to making a commitment to establishing a record of your reasonable observations that can propagate outwards from theis message board, by carrying it wherever it may be heard by other Americans seeking to protect their constitution.


----------



## Toro

elvis3577 said:


> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?



The Holohoax is more despicable.  9/11 is more laughable.


----------



## Sunni Man

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holohoax is more despicable.  9/11 is more laughable.
Click to expand...

You have it backwards Toro

The Holohoax is more laughable and 9/11 is more despicable


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holohoax is more despicable.  9/11 is more laughable.
Click to expand...


Hey Toro, 

Can you openly state you stand to protect and uphold the US Constitution as elvis3577 and I can and have?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

ok 15 posts so i'm waiting for the proof.


----------



## Toro

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ok 15 posts so i'm waiting for the proof.



I think you'll be waiting for awhile...


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok 15 posts so i'm waiting for the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be waiting for awhile...
Click to expand...


only because eots isn't here to help him out.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holohoax is more despicable.  9/11 is more laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Toro,
> 
> Can you openly state you stand to protect and uphold the US Constitution as elvis3577 and I can and have?
Click to expand...


No.  I'm Canadian.

But that's irrelevant to this conversation.


----------



## Toro

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok 15 posts so i'm waiting for the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be waiting for awhile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only because eots isn't here to help him out.
Click to expand...


Our local foiler contingent has been pretty silent as of late.

Maybe FEMA finally got 'em...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holohoax is more despicable.  9/11 is more laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Toro,
> 
> Can you openly state you stand to protect and uphold the US Constitution as elvis3577 and I can and have?
Click to expand...

Toro is Canadian
but what does that have to do with what you are doing here?
you have yet to provide even a clear post of what it is you are claiming
and you dont need the ability to post a link to tell us what it is you think happened, unless you are just another linkbot that doesnt think for themselves and must always C&P someone elses words to prove your point


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be waiting for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only because eots isn't here to help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our local foiler contingent has been pretty silent as of late.
> 
> Maybe FEMA finally got 'em...
Click to expand...

maybe Eots is busy diving


----------



## Christophera

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ok 15 posts so i'm waiting for the proof.



This is the image I was trying to post in the original post.  Replace the dot and remove the spaces.

algoxy(dot)com/ psych/ images/ elev_guide. rail. supp. jpg

ON EDIT:
This is proof that the steel structure that existed inside the core of the twins was not "core columns".  FEMA misrepresents what is "elevator guide rail support stetel" as "core columns. 







That plate on top of the steel left and right of the center crane is called a "butt plate".  It is completely inadequate for joining sections of steel for use as a "core column".  Sections of steel that are "core columns" must be 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces for a box column.  That image shows butt plates in use at the 5th floor.  
That steel had no footing foundation.  It sat on a "grillage" which is a cribbing stack of steel leveled with a shallow concrete pad.
Butt plates allow the top section to be horizontally shifted and plumbed as the guide rail support steel is extended upwards.  The holes can be elongated and the vertical steel shifted over, and it can be shimmed to tilt it.
A butt plate has very little lateral strength,  The leverage on the bolts is immense.

Take this point and apply it to the reason that NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS are ever seen on 9-11 in the core area.  The elevator guide rail could not stand long enough to be seen after the particulate cleared.

Done deal - we have been lied to.

I can answer nearly all questions on structure and elevator access, core, etc. and back up what I'm saying with evidence of 9-11, ground zero, or construction photos OR, statements of authority totally independent from any governmental or FEMA origin.

In 8 years, no one has ever provided any independently verified evidence to support the notion that steel core columns were in the core of the Twin Towers.

The actual core was totally different, fire would do nothing to it.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holohoax is more despicable.  9/11 is more laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro,
> 
> Can you openly state you stand to protect and uphold the US Constitution as elvis3577 and I can and have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm Canadian.
> 
> But that's irrelevant to this conversation.
Click to expand...


Okay, you are irrelevant to the conversation unless you are interested in supporting truth, justice and governmental accountability south of your border.  In which case if you know steel and concrete construction, you can help.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll be waiting for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only because eots isn't here to help him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our local foiler contingent has been pretty silent as of late.
> 
> Maybe FEMA finally got 'em...
Click to expand...


You guys lagged, didn't reply, and I went for a 3 mile hike.  Now, ..... foil hats are for those that believe that psychotronics are in use.  I think that is nonsense.  There are a lot conventional ways to get people thinking what you want without relying on stuff that is not shown to exist.


----------



## Christophera

I guess I've gotten peoples attention.

The core of the twin towers was a steel reinforced cast concrete rectangular tube.  Here is a piece of the shear wall construction of WTC 1, east core wall, about 400+ feet off the ground it appears around 4 foot thick.







Original video
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?[/ame]

Very special 3" high tensile steel made in DOD steel mills was custom ordered for the core walls.

This is an image from a helicopter of the same 80 foot tall piece of the WTC 1 east end concrete core wall falling into the empty core area

Surrounding the core were 24 massive box columns called "interior box columns".  They were the vertical elements inner wall of the outer steel exoskeleton that supported the floors.  The inner wall is framed with "I" beams and that is what is seen peeling away from the core in the helicopter photo linked above.

Here is the core of WTC 2 standing at 1/2 height.






Does that look like FEMA says it should in this diagram?






If I told you the truth movement got its plans from silverstein properties and that there were no official plans to be found and that guiliani took the WTC documents of NYC, while state court judges will not uphold a FOIA to get the public documents returned to public offices, would that fit the picture I present?

As I said in the "oathkeepers" thread.  Minds are like parachutes, they only work when they are open.  Critical thinking is needed here, dealing with many aspects since well before 9-11.  A trend of lawlessness and manipulation is seen in high places that is blatant, all behind secrecy historically associated with cold war intelligence.

There are many true Americans working in the United States government, what's left of it.  We need to help them to purify it before they are safe to do their jobs the way they know they must be done.  The way we need those jobs done.

Accordingly it is time to lose all animus for Americans you feel are different from you.  Lose the divisions created by 50 years of media manipulation.  Return to the simple, sacred values of the Constitution reaching back in time to take the best of social contracts and bring them forward a new, for us, if we can keep it.  This is the only action that can protect us from an infiltration that has occured on a very deep level.

Freedom is not free.  Giving up some misconception of intentions about the beliefs of fellow Americans who are mislead, as if you are not, is a small price to pay for unity adequate to protect the Consitution.


----------



## DiveCon

you have added NOTHING new


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> you have added NOTHING new



Yes I did.  You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.  

The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".

If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.

If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.

If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".

Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have added NOTHING new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
Click to expand...

every bit of this has been shown before


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*FEMA's WTC Building Performance Study, which was released in May, 2002, before NIST's 9/11 investigation team was even picked, clearly shows all 47 core columns and their locations. I'm a newbie and am not allowerd to post URLs, so Google it if you're interested. Chapter 2 explains the construction of the WTC towers. Please feel free to show us what's wrong in it regarding the tower framing, especially the cores. *


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have added NOTHING new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> every bit of this has been shown before
Click to expand...


You are in error and cannot provide a link to substanciate your assertion.  This is now proven because you did not when asked.

This is how it goes with reason and evidence.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *FEMA's WTC Building Performance Study, which was released in May, 2002, before NIST's 9/11 investigation team was even picked, clearly shows all 47 core columns and their locations. I'm a newbie and am not allowerd to post URLs, so Google it if you're interested. Chapter 2 explains the construction of the WTC towers. Please feel free to show us what's wrong in it regarding the tower framing, especially the cores. *
Click to expand...


I've already shown you with images, you know EVIDENCE, independent of FEMA.  Here it is.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1449789-post38.html

Are you a truther?  You are using their information sources, which are corrupted.

Perhaps you didn't understand.  I assert FEMA has decieved us.

*Using the liar to prove the liar is correct, ......... is not logical or acceptable.*

The lead engineer of the Twin Towers, Leslie E. Robertson, on Sebtember 13, 2001 informed Newsweek magazine of the structure.

There is independently verifiable evidence of the steel core columnns

MSNBC - â&#8364;&#732;Painful and Horribleâ&#8364;&#8482;
*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*

I've posted video frames in an animated gif and link to its video origin and NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS are seen.  Only a massive concrete wall falling into the empty core area is seen.


----------



## Jay Canuck

So really what about the NIST report is to be now trusted as fact?

And when you think about the decisions that were made after 9-11......


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok 15 posts so i'm waiting for the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the image I was trying to post in the original post.  Replace the dot and remove the spaces.
> 
> algoxy(dot)com/ psych/ images/ elev_guide. rail. supp. jpg
> 
> ON EDIT:
> This is proof that the steel structure that existed inside the core of the twins was not "core columns".  FEMA misrepresents what is "elevator guide rail support stetel" as "core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That plate on top of the steel left and right of the center crane is called a "butt plate".  It is completely inadequate for joining sections of steel for use as a "core column".  Sections of steel that are "core columns" must be 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces for a box column.  That image shows butt plates in use at the 5th floor.
> That steel had no footing foundation.  It sat on a "grillage" which is a cribbing stack of steel leveled with a shallow concrete pad.
> Butt plates allow the top section to be horizontally shifted and plumbed as the guide rail support steel is extended upwards.  The holes can be elongated and the vertical steel shifted over, and it can be shimmed to tilt it.
> A butt plate has very little lateral strength,  The leverage on the bolts is immense.
> 
> Take this point and apply it to the reason that NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS are ever seen on 9-11 in the core area.  The elevator guide rail could not stand long enough to be seen after the particulate cleared.
> 
> Done deal - we have been lied to.
> 
> I can answer nearly all questions on structure and elevator access, core, etc. and back up what I'm saying with evidence of 9-11, ground zero, or construction photos OR, statements of authority totally independent from any governmental or FEMA origin.
> 
> In 8 years, no one has ever provided any independently verified evidence to support the notion that steel core columns were in the core of the Twin Towers.
> 
> The actual core was totally different, fire would do nothing to it.
Click to expand...


OH so you are saying that the core was made out of what then?   Not steel?   Sorry i'm just making sure i'm clear on what you are saying before i flap my gums at you .


----------



## Dis

I always get a kick out of the fact that an entire nation can be deceived, but some chucklehead on a message board has all the answers...


----------



## Jay Canuck

Dis said:


> I always get a kick out of the fact that an entire nation can be deceived, but some chucklehead on a message board has all the answers...



you speak for the entire nation?.....wow!


----------



## Jay Canuck

I think it would be interesting to know just how many Americans really do believe the official story as opposed to those who aren't really sure what happened......


----------



## Dis

Jay Canuck said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of the fact that an entire nation can be deceived, but some chucklehead on a message board has all the answers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you speak for the entire nation?.....wow!
Click to expand...


Huh?

Dude.  Get some oxygen.


----------



## Jay Canuck

sure, I'll take the brand you're breathing......sounds like a real trip!


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *FEMA's WTC Building Performance Study, which was released in May, 2002, before NIST's 9/11 investigation team was even picked, clearly shows all 47 core columns and their locations. I'm a newbie and am not allowerd to post URLs, so Google it if you're interested. Chapter 2 explains the construction of the WTC towers. Please feel free to show us what's wrong in it regarding the tower framing, especially the cores. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a truther?  You are using their information sources, which are corrupted.
> 
> Perhaps you didn't understand.  I assert FEMA has decieved us.
> 
> *Using the liar to prove the liar is correct, ......... is not logical or acceptable.*
> 
> The lead engineer of the Twin Towers, Leslie E. Robertson, on Sebtember 13, 2001 informed Newsweek magazine of the structure.
> 
> There is independently verifiable evidence of the steel core columnns
> 
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> I've posted video frames in an animated gif and link to its video origin and NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS are seen.  Only a massive concrete wall falling into the empty core area is seen.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Rpt: The 47 core columns in each tower are clearly shown in FEMA's May, 2002 WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2. They are also clearly shown in NIST's NCSTAR1.The entire premise of your OP is faulty.*


----------



## Albury Smith

Jay Canuck said:


> So really what about the NIST report is to be now trusted as fact?
> 
> And when you think about the decisions that were made after 9-11......


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The decision to invade Iraq was wrong. That doesn't mean that 230+ top engineers and scientists working on the NIST reports are all lying to us. More than 65% of them were from the private sector and academia, and were not government employees, and most of their explanation of the tower collapses can be seen in photos and videos.*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?   

I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?

Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?   

I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.


----------



## Jay Canuck

Albury Smith said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So really what about the NIST report is to be now trusted as fact?
> 
> And when you think about the decisions that were made after 9-11......
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The decision to invade Iraq was wrong. That doesn't mean that 230+ top engineers and scientists working on the NIST reports are all lying to us. More than 65% of them were from the private sector and academia, and were not government employees, and most of their explanation of the tower collapses can be seen in photos and videos.*
Click to expand...


sorry but it will take a little more than just your word for me to believe the report....and I am not the only one.


----------



## Christophera

Jay Canuck said:


> So really what about the NIST report is to be now trusted as fact?



My point is that their report is flawed because FEMA provided erroneous structural information.  Nothing from NIST is to be trusted regarding the analysis of collapse.



Jay Canuck said:


> And when you think about the decisions that were made after 9-11......



Any decision based on or after the NIST/WTC report, 9-11 commission when all  of it utilized false information, is a serious mistake.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> *Rpt: The 47 core columns in each tower are clearly shown in FEMA's May, 2002 WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2. They are also clearly shown in NIST's NCSTAR1.The entire premise of your OP is faulty.*



The product of a liar cannot be used to prove the liar is correct.  You need independent verification of the steel core columns to PROTECT THE US CONSTITUTION.  Parroting lies will not do it.


----------



## Albury Smith

Jay Canuck said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So really what about the NIST report is to be now trusted as fact?
> 
> And when you think about the decisions that were made after 9-11......
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The decision to invade Iraq was wrong. That doesn't mean that 230+ top engineers and scientists working on the NIST reports are all lying to us. More than 65% of them were from the private sector and academia, and were not government employees, and most of their explanation of the tower collapses can be seen in photos and videos.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry but it will take a little more than just your word for me to believe the report....and I am not the only one.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Feel free to actually READ NCSTAR1 before you criticize it.*


----------



## Christophera

Jay Canuck said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> So really what about the NIST report is to be now trusted as fact?
> 
> And when you think about the decisions that were made after 9-11......
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The decision to invade Iraq was wrong. That doesn't mean that 230+ top engineers and scientists working on the NIST reports are all lying to us. More than 65% of them were from the private sector and academia, and were not government employees, and most of their explanation of the tower collapses can be seen in photos and videos.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry but it will take a little more than just your word for me to believe the report....and I am not the only one.
Click to expand...


I have provided hard evidence and the article by Newsweek about Robertson  and it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are are killed in what is termed a collapse that Newsweek would not make sure the information was good or that Robertsons company would not demand a correction if it was in error.

So you have MORE than just my word.  You have an image showing a massive piece of concrete falling into the core area on 9-11 AND the lead engineers info to Newsweek.

There is more too.

I'm just waiting to see if you have the integrity to use evidence and reason in the protection and preservation of the United States Constitution or the rights and freedoms it guarantees. 

So far you are failing.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The decision to invade Iraq was wrong. That doesn't mean that 230+ top engineers and scientists working on the NIST reports are all lying to us. More than 65% of them were from the private sector and academia, and were not government employees, and most of their explanation of the tower collapses can be seen in photos and videos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but it will take a little more than just your word for me to believe the report....and I am not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Feel free to actually READ NCSTAR1 before you criticize it.*
Click to expand...


I've read it and it is a joke.  Such a report must refer to structural details of the actual plans.  What I found was that they had no plans to work with and because they did not they have this  disclaimer which basically would remove their liability for using the sunday funnies for plans.


----------



## Albury Smith

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I don't think he understands it either. His claim that NIST got faulty info from FEMA is just plain wrong, and construction documents for the WTC are just not that hard to come by.*


----------



## Christophera

Dis said:


> I always get a kick out of the fact that an entire nation can be deceived, but some chucklehead on a message board has all the answers...



I've posted evidence, you've posted nothing except support for secrecy.  Are you an American?


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The decision to invade Iraq was wrong. That doesn't mean that 230+ top engineers and scientists working on the NIST reports are all lying to us. More than 65% of them were from the private sector and academia, and were not government employees, and most of their explanation of the tower collapses can be seen in photos and videos.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but it will take a little more than just your word for me to believe the report....and I am not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have provided hard evidence and the article by Newsweek about Robertson  and it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are are killed in what is termed a collapse that Newsweek would not make sure the information was good or that Robertsons company would not demand a correction if it was in error.
> 
> So you have MORE than just my word.  You have an image showing a massive piece of concrete falling into the core area on 9-11 AND the lead engineers info to Newsweek.
> 
> There is more too.
> 
> I'm just waiting to see if you have the integrity to use evidence and reason in the protection and preservation of the United States Constitution or the rights and freedoms it guarantees.
> 
> So far you are failing.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please read NCSTAR1 and FEMA's WTC Building performance Study. The claims in your OP are just plain wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> every bit of this has been shown before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in error and cannot provide a link to substanciate your assertion.  This is now proven because you did not when asked.
> 
> This is how it goes with reason and evidence.
Click to expand...

hey moron, did you even look at the date of the video you posted?
it was posted in dec of 2007

whats the date today?


----------



## Jay Canuck

my problem with the report is the explanation of the collapse (more like an implosion) of Building #7.


----------



## Christophera

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.



Maybe you can detect a difference in appearances between what FEMA says the core is.







and what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






If you cannot do that, then you cannot protect the US Constitution.  All you can do is find an immigrant who has worked in construction to help you.  They take an oath to protect the Constitution.

_"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_

Maybe you don't care enough.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of the fact that an entire nation can be deceived, but some chucklehead on a message board has all the answers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted evidence, you've posted nothing except support for secrecy.  Are you an American?
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The NIST and FEMA publications I cited are available online. There's nothing secret about them.*


----------



## Christophera

Jay Canuck said:


> my problem with the report is the explanation of the collapse (more like an implosion) of Building #7.



Look, this thread is about the Twins, it is about a deception by FEMA of the appointed investigating committee into the cause of death of 3,000 innocent people which has been used to hijack the nation and seriously compromise the Constitution.  If you cannot source any evidence proving that FEMA was correct, then do not impede those that have independently verified evidence showing that FEMA decieved NIST and sabotaged the investigation.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of the fact that an entire nation can be deceived, but some chucklehead on a message board has all the answers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted evidence, you've posted nothing except support for secrecy.  Are you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The NIST and FEMA publications I cited are available online. There's nothing secret about them.*
Click to expand...


I know that and they are used to try and keep a secret.  Your job, if you choose to protect the Constitution is find INDEPENDENT EVIDENCE showing that the NIST report is correct in its structural basis.


----------



## Albury Smith

Jay Canuck said:


> my problem with the report is the explanation of the collapse (more like an implosion) of Building #7.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Read NCSTAR 1A. There are very logical reasons why WTC 7 looked like an implosion, since the initial failure point was in a lower floor and inside. There just aren't that many different ways a building can look when it collapses, given that gravity only pulls downward. Maybe you'd like to explain why these silent explosives didn't leave any severed steel in the debris. Cutter charge or incendiary signatures on columns would be like hanging a big red "Controlled Demolition" sign on the end of each column.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> every bit of this has been shown before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in error and cannot provide a link to substanciate your assertion.  This is now proven because you did not when asked.
> 
> This is how it goes with reason and evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey moron, did you even look at the date of the video you posted?
> it was posted in dec of 2007
> 
> whats the date today?
Click to expand...


You have provided no evidence showing that the FEMA depicts the core accurately.  Are you an American?

This is the west wall of WTC 1 concrete shear wall core.  The photo is looking south along the line of the wall.  The interior box column on the right is outside the core.  Left of it is the end view of the concrete core wall.






Note that the core area left of the concrete wall is EMPTY.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can detect a difference in appearances between what FEMA says the core is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot do that, then you cannot protect the US Constitution.  All you can do is find an immigrant who has worked in construction to help you.  They take an oath to protect the Constitution.
> 
> _"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> Maybe you don't care enough.
Click to expand...

ok, you are INSANE
nothing more to do than to ridicule you


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> my problem with the report is the explanation of the collapse (more like an implosion) of Building #7.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Read NCSTAR 1A. There are very logical reasons why WTC 7
Click to expand...


Hey, stop trying to take this discussion off topic.  The infiltrators of the US government benefit too much from you not staying on topic and acknowleding evidence and reason when presented.

Are you an American?  You are not acting like one.


----------



## Jay Canuck

Christophera said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> my problem with the report is the explanation of the collapse (more like an implosion) of Building #7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, this thread is about the Twins, it is about a deception by FEMA of the appointed investigating committee into the cause of death of 3,000 innocent people which has been used to hijack the nation and seriously compromise the Constitution.  If you cannot source any evidence proving that FEMA was correct, then do not impede those that have independently verified evidence showing that FEMA decieved NIST and sabotaged the investigation.
Click to expand...


gotcha!


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but it will take a little more than just your word for me to believe the report....and I am not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Feel free to actually READ NCSTAR1 before you criticize it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read it and it is a joke.  Such a report must refer to structural details of the actual plans.  What I found was that they had no plans to work with and because they did not they have this
> which basically would remove their liability for using the sunday funnies for plans.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*The OP here is a joke, since it's so easily proved to be false. What do you find so amusing about NCSTAR 1? *


----------



## Albury Smith

Jay Canuck said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> my problem with the report is the explanation of the collapse (more like an implosion) of Building #7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, this thread is about the Twins, it is about a deception by FEMA of the appointed investigating committee into the cause of death of 3,000 innocent people which has been used to hijack the nation and seriously compromise the Constitution.  If you cannot source any evidence proving that FEMA was correct, then do not impede those that have independently verified evidence showing that FEMA decieved NIST and sabotaged the investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Have you read FEMA's May, 2002 WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2? If so, please point out the deception in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *I don't think he understands it either. His claim that NIST got faulty info from FEMA is just plain wrong, and construction documents for the WTC are just not that hard to come by.*
Click to expand...


You will find that there are no official plans.  You will find that the truth movement uses plans from silverstein who made $6b.  You will find that the NIST report referes to none.  Read their disclaimer.  They basically say they had no idea of how it was constructed other than what FEMA told them.

Consider the ex mayor took the WTC docuements from the city to enable the deception, then a corrupt state court refused to compel a return of the public documents to the public offices.  I have just linked to powerful circumstancial evidence showing a NYC official enabling the deception I assert has been done.

Are you helping to promote "the big lie"?


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, this thread is about the Twins, it is about a deception by FEMA of the appointed investigating committee into the cause of death of 3,000 innocent people which has been used to hijack the nation and seriously compromise the Constitution.  If you cannot source any evidence proving that FEMA was correct, then do not impede those that have independently verified evidence showing that FEMA decieved NIST and sabotaged the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Have you read FEMA's May, 2002 WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2? If so, please point out the deception in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already done that.  Have you read what I wrote?
Click to expand...


----------



## Albury Smith

I didn't bring up WTC 7, Jay did.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Feel free to actually READ NCSTAR1 before you criticize it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it and it is a joke.  Such a report must refer to structural details of the actual plans.  What I found was that they had no plans to work with and because they did not they have this
> which basically would remove their liability for using the sunday funnies for plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *The OP here is a joke, since it's so easily proved to be false. What do you find so amusing about NCSTAR 1? *
Click to expand...




You've told me to go to the liars and read the lie to see if its a lie and failed to acknowledge the independently verified evidence I've posted that proves it's a lie.

The infiltrators of the US government who have enabled mass murder really like your position.

I'm sick of your evasion.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> ok, you are INSANE
> nothing more to do than to ridicule you



Meaning you can only make accusations and have no evidence and will not use it or reason to protect the US Constitution.

Great!

Are you an American?


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted evidence, you've posted nothing except support for secrecy.  Are you an American?
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The NIST and FEMA publications I cited are available online. There's nothing secret about them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that and they are used to try and keep a secret.  Your job, if you choose to protect the Constitution is find INDEPENDENT EVIDENCE showing that the NIST report is correct in its structural basis.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Why don't you prove that anything in it is wrong? You're not doing too well so far.*


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *I don't think he understands it either. His claim that NIST got faulty info from FEMA is just plain wrong, and construction documents for the WTC are just not that hard to come by.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will find that there are no official plans.  You will find that the truth movement uses plans from silverstein who made $6b.  You will find that the NIST report referes to none.  Read the  They basically say they had no idea of how it was constructed other than what FEMA told them.
> 
> Consider the ex   took the WTC docuements from the city to enable the deception, then a corrupt state court refused to compel a return of the public documents to the public offices.  I have just linked to powerful circumstancial evidence showing a NYC official enabling the deception I assert has been done.
> 
> Are you helping to promote "the big lie"?
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Silverstein lost money on 9/11. He had creditors to repay, is contractually obligated to rebuild, and has lost all cash flow for almost eight years. Btw, if you think he confessed to blowing up his property, why did all of his insurers pay him?*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *The NIST and FEMA publications I cited are available online. There's nothing secret about them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that and they are used to try and keep a secret.  Your job, if you choose to protect the Constitution is find INDEPENDENT EVIDENCE showing that the NIST report is correct in its structural basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why don't you prove that anything in it is wrong? You're not doing too well so far.*
Click to expand...


I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.

Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.







This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.






You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.

That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.

NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Have you read FEMA's May, 2002 WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2? If so, please point out the deception in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done that.  Have you read what I wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So have I. Where's the deception?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> *Silverstein lost money on 9/11. He had creditors to repay, is contractually obligated to rebuild, and has lost all cash flow for almost eight years. Btw, if you think he confessed to blowing up his property, why did all of his insurers pay him?*



Maybe you don't get it.  This thread is about the structural deception by FEMA of NIST.  I don't give a damm about silverstein and his $.

I only care about our Constitution because I KNOW for absolutely certain that if we do not expose this deception and see justice done, we LOSE  it and become slaves.

Maybe you are too comfortable to see that and that Americans are suffering, freaking out, because of what is being done to the economy that is completed related to the purposes of the deception.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it and it is a joke.  Such a report must refer to structural details of the actual plans.  What I found was that they had no plans to work with and because they did not they have this
> which basically would remove their liability for using the sunday funnies for plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *The OP here is a joke, since it's so easily proved to be false. What do you find so amusing about NCSTAR 1? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've told me to go to the liars and read the lie to see if its a lie and failed to acknowledge the independently verified evidence I've posted that proves it's a lie.
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government who have enabled mass murder really like your position.
> 
> I'm sick of your evasion.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*What evasion? I need 15 posts on here before I'm allowed to post URLs or links, but I gave you the FEMA publication that disproves the nonsense in your OP. *


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done that.  Have you read what I wrote?
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So have I. Where's the deception?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUH!
> 
> This is what FEMA says existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what actually was on the ground on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no structural expertise, construction experience and depend on experts, you can only impede those who do and are trying to protect the Constitution by showing evidence that proves the deception.
> 
> So far it appears you know nothing of construction and so cannot use the evidence I have.
Click to expand...


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So have I. Where's the deception?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUH!
> 
> This is what FEMA says existed.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what actually was on the ground on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no structural expertise, construction experience and depend on experts, you can only impede those who do and are trying to protect the Constitution by showing evidence that proves the deception.
> 
> So far it appears you know nothing of construction and so cannot use the evidence I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *LOL. I'm not the one jabbering about concrete core walls with 3" rebar. Here's a clue for you, dude: Neither existed in either tower. The only concrete above grade in either one was the <4" floor slabs over corrugated metal decking.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*What evasion? I need 15 posts on here before I'm allowed to post URLs or links, but I gave you the FEMA publication that disproves the nonsense in your OP. *[/QUOTE]

The report that is a lie cannot be used to disprove the lie.  

Keep posting until you can post evidence.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUH!
> 
> This is what FEMA says existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what actually was on the ground on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no structural expertise, construction experience and depend on experts, you can only impede those who do and are trying to protect the Constitution by showing evidence that proves the deception.
> 
> So far it appears you know nothing of construction and so cannot use the evidence I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *LOL. I'm not the one jabbering about concrete core walls with 3" rebar. Here's a clue for you, dude: Neither existed in either tower. The only concrete above grade in either one was the <4" floor slabs over corrugated metal decking.*
Click to expand...


You are the one repeating (jabbering) the lies of FEMA as parroted and erroneously used in the NIST report.

I am posting images of concrete walls surrounding the core area of The Twin Towers.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that and they are used to try and keep a secret.  Your job, if you choose to protect the Constitution is find INDEPENDENT EVIDENCE showing that the NIST report is correct in its structural basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why don't you prove that anything in it is wrong? You're not doing too well so far.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There was no rebar in the tower cores above grade, and I've never even SEEN 3" rebar. Have you ever been on a construction site?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can detect a difference in appearances between what FEMA says the core is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot do that, then you cannot protect the US Constitution.  All you can do is find an immigrant who has worked in construction to help you.  They take an oath to protect the Constitution.
> 
> _"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> Maybe you don't care enough.
Click to expand...


What?   Seriously I asked you an honest question and you just tell me i dont care?   WTF man I wouldn't have asked you anything if i didnt care.  

Those pictures (the bottom one) didn't tell me any more information.   

What are you saying that the steel structure couldn't have melted or that it wasn't there?   Or are you claiming something different?

Please i'm not trying to insult you I am honestly trying to understand just what point you are trying to make, as i dont see it yet.

YOu say the NIST lied, and im not sure what the lie is...it seems to me you are saying the building wasn't supported by steel structures.

Just explain it in a short, concise manner without any frills/insults/defences...just post your facts/opinions.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUH!
> 
> This is what FEMA says existed.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what actually was on the ground on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no structural expertise, construction experience and depend on experts, you can only impede those who do and are trying to protect the Constitution by showing evidence that proves the deception.
> 
> So far it appears you know nothing of construction and so cannot use the evidence I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *LOL. I'm not the one jabbering about concrete core walls with 3" rebar. Here's a clue for you, dude: Neither existed in either tower. The only concrete above grade in either one was the <4" floor slabs over corrugated metal decking.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one repeating (jabbering) the lies of FEMA as parroted and erroneously used in the NIST report.
> 
> I am posting images of concrete walls surrounding the core area of The Twin Towers.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*You're hallucinating. There were none.*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

The Jews didn't do it?

Come on, they're behind EVERYTHING.  Them and Halliburton that is.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUH!
> 
> This is what FEMA says existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what actually was on the ground on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no structural expertise, construction experience and depend on experts, you can only impede those who do and are trying to protect the Constitution by showing evidence that proves the deception.
> 
> So far it appears you know nothing of construction and so cannot use the evidence I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *LOL. I'm not the one jabbering about concrete core walls with 3" rebar. Here's a clue for you, dude: Neither existed in either tower. The only concrete above grade in either one was the <4" floor slabs over corrugated metal decking.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one repeating (jabbering) the lies of FEMA as parroted and erroneously used in the NIST report.
> 
> I am posting images of concrete walls surrounding the core area of The Twin Towers.
Click to expand...

dude, you are INSANE
nothing isd new in any of those photos
you cant even be sure if what you see there is the core or the outter shell


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *What evasion? I need 15 posts on here before I'm allowed to post URLs or links, but I gave you the FEMA publication that disproves the nonsense in your OP. *



The report that is a lie cannot be used to disprove the lie.  

Keep posting until you can post evidence.[/QUOTE]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*You can certainly figure out how to find FEMA's WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2 without a link or URL, and should have read it before posting the nonsense in your OP. Why don't you at least do it now instead of embarrassing yourself further?*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Is this person mentally retarded?  What at all can you tell from a photograph of dust clouds?


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why don't you prove that anything in it is wrong? You're not doing too well so far.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There was no rebar in the tower cores above grade, and I've never even SEEN 3" rebar. Have you ever been on a construction site?
Click to expand...


I've been construction for 35 years.  That rebar in the top photo is custom ordered from DOD steel mills just for the Twin Towers.  It is also high tensile steel which I've never seen in construction either.  However, the evidence shows what can only be high tensile steel.   No other rebar could stand as we see in the top photo, which was taken right after the lower photo of an interior box column, showing heavy structural steel.


----------



## Christophera

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Is this person mentally retarded?  What at all can you tell from a photograph of dust clouds?



The perpetrators of mass murder would really like your position.  If you keep supporting that people ignore evidence and reason, the infiltrators of the government can dispense with the Constitution altogether, eventually.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> my problem with the report is the explanation of the collapse (more like an implosion) of Building #7.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Read NCSTAR 1A. There are very logical reasons why WTC 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, stop trying to take this discussion off topic.  The infiltrators of the US government benefit too much from you not staying on topic and acknowleding evidence and reason when presented.
> 
> Are you an American?  You are not acting like one.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I'm a Vietnam vet, and I've been in construction management for 40+ years. Do "Americans" in your book go around libeling other Americans with nonsense?*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *What evasion? I need 15 posts on here before I'm allowed to post URLs or links, but I gave you the FEMA publication that disproves the nonsense in your OP. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The report that is a lie cannot be used to disprove the lie.
> 
> Keep posting until you can post evidence.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*You can certainly figure out how to find FEMA's WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2 without a link or URL, and should have read it before posting the nonsense in your OP. Why don't you at least do it now instead of embarrassing yourself further?*[/QUOTE]

I'm ashamed of you and those of this board that assert they stand to protect the US Constitution because I've posted real evidence and you've posted none.

All you do is keep telling me to believe the lie concealing the secret means of mass murder as I prove it is a lie.

Sick.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There was no rebar in the tower cores above grade, and I've never even SEEN 3" rebar. Have you ever been on a construction site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been construction for 35 years.  That rebar in the top photo is custom ordered from DOD steel mills just for the Twin Towers.  It is also high tensile steel which I've never seen in construction either.  However, the evidence shows what can only be high tensile steel.   No other rebar could stand as we see in the top photo, which was taken right after the lower photo of an interior box column, showing heavy structural steel.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Wow, all of that core concrete and "high tensile steel" rebar must have been invisible in the PBS documentary on tower construction. Did they pour it after the towers were up?*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Read NCSTAR 1A. There are very logical reasons why WTC 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stop trying to take this discussion off topic.  The infiltrators of the US government benefit too much from you not staying on topic and acknowleding evidence and reason when presented.
> 
> Are you an American?  You are not acting like one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *I'm a Vietnam vet, and I've been in construction management for 40+ years. Do "Americans" in your book go around libeling other Americans with nonsense?*
Click to expand...


No, I post evidence proving my point.  Others here do as you say.



Soggy in NOLA said:


> Is this person mentally retarded?  What at all can you tell from a photograph of dust clouds?



I try to get Americans to use reason and evidence, but you appear disabled from doing so even after 15 posts.  You appear here impeding efforts of Americans to use reason and evidence.

Meaning you support that the means of secret mass murder, remain secret.

If that is not true, you will shut up, OR post evidence from independent sources showing FEMA correctly describes the core.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *What evasion? I need 15 posts on here before I'm allowed to post URLs or links, but I gave you the FEMA publication that disproves the nonsense in your OP. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The report that is a lie cannot be used to disprove the lie.
> 
> Keep posting until you can post evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *You can certainly figure out how to find FEMA's WTC Building Performance Study, Chapter 2 without a link or URL, and should have read it before posting the nonsense in your OP. Why don't you at least do it now instead of embarrassing yourself further?*
Click to expand...


I'm ashamed of you and those of this board that assert they stand to protect the US Constitution because I've posted real evidence and you've posted none.

All you do is keep telling me to believe the lie concealing the secret means of mass murder as I prove it is a lie.

Sick.[/QUOTE]

I didn't say anything about the US Constition; I just said that you're fos about the cores of the WTC towers. There was no formwork in them.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> *Wow, all of that core concrete and "high tensile steel" rebar must have been invisible in the PBS documentary on tower construction. Did they pour it after the towers were up?*



Actually the construction methods made the concrete core walls difficult to see or photograph.  The interior box columns were used to support the outer form boards.  The 1983, 18 minute port authority documentary was made to support the lie.

You job, IF you choose to support the US Constitution is to find indepdendently verified evidence of the stel core columns.  Find an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.

Something, anything or you are incompetent here.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stop trying to take this discussion off topic.  The infiltrators of the US government benefit too much from you not staying on topic and acknowleding evidence and reason when presented.
> 
> Are you an American?  You are not acting like one.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *I'm a Vietnam vet, and I've been in construction management for 40+ years. Do "Americans" in your book go around libeling other Americans with nonsense?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I post evidence proving my point.  Others here do as you say.
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this person mentally retarded?  What at all can you tell from a photograph of dust clouds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to get Americans to use reason and evidence, but you appear disabled from doing so even after 15 posts.  You appear here impeding efforts of Americans to use reason and evidence.
> 
> Meaning you support that the means of secret mass murder, remain secret.
> 
> If that is not true, you will shut up, OR post evidence from independent sources showing FEMA correctly describes the core.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Post photos of these alleged concrete core walls in the towers, or shut up. It's your claim, not mine.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> There was no rebar in the tower cores above grade, and I've never even SEEN 3" rebar. Have you ever been on a construction site?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been construction for 35 years.  That rebar in the top photo is custom ordered from DOD steel mills just for the Twin Towers.  It is also high tensile steel which I've never seen in construction either.  However, the evidence shows what can only be high tensile steel.   No other rebar could stand as we see in the top photo, which was taken right after the lower photo of an interior box column, showing heavy structural steel.
Click to expand...

please find proof of 3" rebar


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, all of that core concrete and "high tensile steel" rebar must have been invisible in the PBS documentary on tower construction. Did they pour it after the towers were up?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the construction methods made the concrete core walls difficult to see or photograph.  The interior box columns were used to support the outer form boards.  The 1983, 18 minute port authority documentary was made to support the lie.
> 
> You job, IF you choose to support the US Constitution is to find indepdendently verified evidence of the stel core columns.  Find an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Something, anything or you are incompetent here.
Click to expand...

the core wasnt concrete, it was a steel cage


----------



## Douger

FEMA is a stateside division of the CIA...as in AL,CIA,duh.
What's the big surprise ?


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> I didn't say anything about the US Constition; I just said that you're fos about the cores of the WTC towers. There was no formwork in them.



You said, and I SHOWED with evidence, MASSIVE concrete walls.






Only evidence matters here.  You can say all you want in support of the FEMA lie, and it just won't matter to any who support the US Constitution.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, all of that core concrete and "high tensile steel" rebar must have been invisible in the PBS documentary on tower construction. Did they pour it after the towers were up?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the construction methods made the concrete core walls difficult to see or photograph.  The interior box columns were used to support the outer form boards.  The 1983, 18 minute port authority documentary was made to support the lie.
> 
> You job, IF you choose to support the US Constitution is to find indepdendently verified evidence of the stel core columns.  Find an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Something, anything or you are incompetent here.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*LOL. So the PA was planning 9/11 18 years in advance, and these big concrete walls were "difficult to see or photograph"? You're getting funnier by the minute.*


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Jet fuel burns hot enough to not only melt steel but damage concrete.

Hell i just torched a hole in the concrete floor at work with acetlyene/oxygen.


----------



## Christophera

Douger said:


> FEMA is a stateside division of the CIA...as in AL,CIA,duh.
> What's the big surprise ?



EXCELLENT, now explain that to the oathkeepers.  See if they will support the Constitution instead of an agency created outside of it with an emergency order or presidentul directive.

Such are essentially secret laws.  Those who doubt this, ask your congressperson for a list of them.  You will be shocked.  They will not, cannot provide a list.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about the US Constition; I just said that you're fos about the cores of the WTC towers. There was no formwork in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I SHOWED with evidence, MASSIVE concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> Only evidence matters here.  You can say all you want in support of the FEMA lie, and it just won't matter to any who support the US Constitution.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*If only evidence matters, why don't you post some?*


----------



## Christophera

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Jet fuel burns hot enough to not only melt steel but damage concrete.
> 
> Hell i just torched a hole in the concrete floor at work with acetlyene/oxygen.



You are a liar.  If this is not true you will provide a link substantiating what you say.

Concrete in that situation spalls.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about the US Constition; I just said that you're fos about the cores of the WTC towers. There was no formwork in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I SHOWED with evidence, MASSIVE concrete walls.
> 
> Only evidence matters here.  You can say all you want in support of the FEMA lie, and it just won't matter to any who support the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *If only evidence matters, why don't you post some?*
Click to expand...


I have and do but you are refusing to use evidence, and reason, and unreasonably refusing to post any evidence even tho you can now.

This is an end view of the concrete shear wall, west end of the WTC 1 concrete core on the left, an interior box column outside the core on the right.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jet fuel burns hot enough to not only melt steel but damage concrete.
> 
> Hell i just torched a hole in the concrete floor at work with acetlyene/oxygen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  If this is not true you will provide a link substantiating what you say.
> 
> Concrete in that situation spalls.
Click to expand...


i'll go burn another hole in the floor right now.   be back with pictures.

here is fuel weakening steel explained for you while you wait   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMZ-nkYr46w]YouTube - 9/11 Debunked: World Trade Center's Collapse Explained[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I SHOWED with evidence, MASSIVE concrete walls.
> 
> Only evidence matters here.  You can say all you want in support of the FEMA lie, and it just won't matter to any who support the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *If only evidence matters, why don't you post some?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have and do but you are refusing to use evidence, and reason, and unreasonably refusing to post any evidence even tho you can now.
> 
> This is an end view of the concrete shear wall, west end of the WTC 1 concrete core on the left, an interior box column outside the core on the right.
Click to expand...

uh, where do you see such a wall?


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have added NOTHING new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
Click to expand...


DiveCon,

You have not provided any substanciation for your statements.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *If only evidence matters, why don't you post some?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have and do but you are refusing to use evidence, and reason, and unreasonably refusing to post any evidence even tho you can now.
> 
> This is an end view of the concrete shear wall, west end of the WTC 1 concrete core on the left, an interior box column outside the core on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, where do you see such a wall?
Click to expand...


Thanks, we need confirmation of your lack of integrity and refusal to use evidence and reason.

I've told you exactly where in the post you quote.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have added NOTHING new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DiveCon,
> 
> You have not provided any substanciation for your statements.
Click to expand...

you're onw source show they are not NEW
thanks for once again showing yourself to be a complete moron


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have and do but you are refusing to use evidence, and reason, and unreasonably refusing to post any evidence even tho you can now.
> 
> This is an end view of the concrete shear wall, west end of the WTC 1 concrete core on the left, an interior box column outside the core on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh, where do you see such a wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, we need confirmation of your lack of integrity and refusal to use evidence and reason.
> 
> I've told you exactly where in the post you quote.
Click to expand...

so, a cloud of dust(clearly seen in a video) is now a concrete wall?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3uq9zFT6xA&feature=channel_page]YouTube - 9/11 Debunked: On WTC's Design to Withstand 707 Impact[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, where do you see such a wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, we need confirmation of your lack of integrity and refusal to use evidence and reason.
> 
> I've told you exactly where in the post you quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, a cloud of dust(clearly seen in a video) is now a concrete wall?
Click to expand...


Wrong, the concrete is independently verified.  You have provided no evdence of steel core columns, you have not substanciated any of you assertions.  You are losing credibility as an American.

Here is an image of a piece of the east wall of WTC 1 concrete core wall, east end.






Here is another image of the SAME piece from a helicopter in a still image.


----------



## DiveCon

i still dont see any concrete wall

btw, that top image is NOT a video


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> i still dont see any concrete wall



Then you cannot use evidence and reason.  Stop posting, you are not competent here.  See if you can find something supporting what you say here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1450278-post43.html

as you were reasonably asked to do and have so far failed to do.

Here is the video link you failed to see that was posted originally with the animated .gif someone made.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

again, no concrete wall in the core
since there was none when it was built


----------



## DiveCon

and the date that video was posted to youtube was December 13, 2007
NOT NEW


----------



## Terral

Hi Christophera:



Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.



Stop being ridiculous. FEMA is no authority on the structural design of steel-framed skyscrapers for construction nor demolition. My WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Topic is here. You can look at some of my building/demo experience information here @#3. 



Christophera said:


> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".



Steel-framed skyscrapers simply DO NOT collapse into their own footprints CD-style from fires. Period. Americans are stupid for even considering the false notion that overbuilt skyscrapers (like WTC-7) can collapse from building fires and debris. The top ten reasons that America (and Americans) are worthy to be utterly destroyed from the face of the earth are listed here. The basic error in your thinking surrounds the fact that steel is an excellent conductor of heat and any steel-framed network transports heat energy 'away' from the source more quickly than any single component can be weakened. Period. No building fire can possibly melt one ounce of 2800-degree red-iron structural steel even if a million gallons of hydrocarbon fuel is used. That is the very reason that no steel-framed skyscraper has ever burned down before or after 9/11 . . .



Christophera said:


> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.



Butt plates? :0) Lord-Have-Mercy . . . 



Christophera said:


> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



There is nobody else here with enough construction/demolition experience to even carry on a good conversation on these related 9/11 WTC Topics . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> again, no concrete wall in the core
> since there was none when it was built



You say that without evidence which renders it insubstancial when confronted with evidence.

Recall, I've posted a great deal of other independent evidence that corroborates the images you refuse to use.

There is the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article of Robertson Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered in what is called a collapse that Newsweek would make sure the information was good)  It is not reasonable that Robertson and his company would not demand, and recieve an immediate correction if Newsweek was in error.

You are trying to support the infiltration of the US government, the secret means of mass murder on 9-11, AND the demise of the US Constitution and you are trying to do it with no evidence.

Sick.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, no concrete wall in the core
> since there was none when it was built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that without evidence which renders it insubstancial when confronted with evidence.
> 
> Recall, I've posted a great deal of other independent evidence that corroborates the images you refuse to use.
> 
> There is the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article of Robertson Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered in what is called a collapse that Newsweek would make sure the information was good)  It is not reasonable that Robertson and his company would not demand, and recieve an immediate correction if Newsweek was in error.
> 
> You are trying to support the infiltration of the US government, the secret means of mass murder on 9-11, AND the demise of the US Constitution and you are trying to do it with no evidence.
> 
> Sick.
Click to expand...

and nothing in that story claims there was a concrete core on any of the WTC towers


----------



## Christophera

Terral said:


> Butt plates? :0) Lord-Have-Mercy .
> 
> Terral



Here they are, left and right of the center crane.



Uh oh, the techno sabotage is preventing the posting of the url with tags.

[url]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg[/url]

Just in case that won't post.  Rplace the (dot) with . and take out the spaces.

algoxy(dot)com/ psych/ images/ elev_guide.rail.supp. jpg

The image is posted in this post,

[url]http://www.usmessageboard.com/1449789-post38.html[/url]


----------



## Christophera

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jet fuel burns hot enough to not only melt steel but damage concrete.
> 
> Hell i just torched a hole in the concrete floor at work with acetlyene/oxygen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  If this is not true you will provide a link substantiating what you say.
> 
> Concrete in that situation spalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll go burn another hole in the floor right now.   be back with pictures.
> 
> here is fuel weakening steel explained for you while you wait   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMZ-nkYr46w]YouTube - 9/11 Debunked: World Trade Center's Collapse Explained[/ame]
Click to expand...


You first said "melt" so you've just exposed your own lie.  Don't hurt yourself with that concrete spalling in your face.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates? :0) Lord-Have-Mercy .
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are, left and right of the center crane.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, the techno sabotage is preventing the posting of the url with tags.
> 
> [url]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg[/url]
> 
> Just in case that won't post.  Rplace the (dot) with . and take out the spaces.
> 
> algoxy(dot)com/ psych/ images/ elev_guide.rail.supp. jpg
> 
> The image is posted in this post,
> 
> [url]http://www.usmessageboard.com/1449789-post38.html[/url][/QUOTE]
> hey, you are confused, terral is a fellow troofer
> LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  If this is not true you will provide a link substantiating what you say.
> 
> Concrete in that situation spalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll go burn another hole in the floor right now.   be back with pictures.
> 
> here is fuel weakening steel explained for you while you wait   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMZ-nkYr46w]YouTube - 9/11 Debunked: World Trade Center's Collapse Explained[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You first said "melt" so you've just exposed your own lie.  Don't hurt yourself with that concrete spalling in your face.
Click to expand...




So i suppose you will accept just pictures of the hole i just burnt in the concrete as you only used pictures for your proof correct?

I only ask as i can't upload the video from my phone to anything publicly accessable, but i can upload pictures.


----------



## DiveCon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll go burn another hole in the floor right now.   be back with pictures.
> 
> here is fuel weakening steel explained for you while you wait   YouTube - 9/11 Debunked: World Trade Center's Collapse Explained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You first said "melt" so you've just exposed your own lie.  Don't hurt yourself with that concrete spalling in your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i suppose you will accept just pictures of the hole i just burnt in the concrete as you only used pictures for your proof correct?
> 
> I only ask as i can't upload the video from my phone to anything publicly accessable, but i can upload pictures.
Click to expand...

photobucket will allow video
but it has a size limit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You first said "melt" so you've just exposed your own lie.  Don't hurt yourself with that concrete spalling in your face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i suppose you will accept just pictures of the hole i just burnt in the concrete as you only used pictures for your proof correct?
> 
> I only ask as i can't upload the video from my phone to anything publicly accessable, but i can upload pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> photobucket will allow video
> but it has a size limit
Click to expand...


A hole in concrete proves nothing because the source of heat you are using is far hotter than that which would be created by jet fuel, oxy/acetlyne.  Save your face and your gas.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i suppose you will accept just pictures of the hole i just burnt in the concrete as you only used pictures for your proof correct?
> 
> I only ask as i can't upload the video from my phone to anything publicly accessable, but i can upload pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket will allow video
> but it has a size limit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hole in concrete proves nothing because the source of heat you are using is far hotter than that which would be created by jet fuel, oxy/acetlyne.  Save your face and your gas.
Click to expand...


Thats true, it does burn hotter than jetfuel.    But alas the other video of the steel getting hot enough to allow for collapse still easily disproves your earlier claims.

mytmobile wont let me take video off the phone and put it anywhere but on my mytmobile page, and i cant share it from there


----------



## DiveCon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket will allow video
> but it has a size limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hole in concrete proves nothing because the source of heat you are using is far hotter than that which would be created by jet fuel, oxy/acetlyne.  Save your face and your gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats true, it does burn hotter than jetfuel.    But alas the other video of the steel getting hot enough to allow for collapse still easily disproves your earlier claims.
> 
> mytmobile wont let me take video off the phone and put it anywhere but on my mytmobile page, and i cant share it from there
Click to expand...

you cant transfer it to your computer and then upload it?


----------



## Christophera

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket will allow video
> but it has a size limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hole in concrete proves nothing because the source of heat you are using is far hotter than that which would be created by jet fuel, oxy/acetlyne.  Save your face and your gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats true, it does burn hotter than jetfuel.    But alas the other video of the steel getting hot enough to allow for collapse still easily disproves your earlier claims.
> 
> mytmobile wont let me take video off the phone and put it anywhere but on my mytmobile page, and i cant share it from there
Click to expand...


It disproves nothing.   You first need to prove there were steel core column inside the core.  Don't come back until independent verification is found.  Construction photos are misinterpreted and used to deceive the truth movement. Stop trying to divert the discussion.  This is about a basic deception that has been used to trash the US Constitution.  Either you support it or you don't.  Those who support the law of the land, seek truth for justice. 

Images from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area are really the only ting acceptable, at some distance so size and scale are preserved, not zoomed as some have tried to use when steel shown cannot be located.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hole in concrete proves nothing because the source of heat you are using is far hotter than that which would be created by jet fuel, oxy/acetlyne.  Save your face and your gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true, it does burn hotter than jetfuel.    But alas the other video of the steel getting hot enough to allow for collapse still easily disproves your earlier claims.
> 
> mytmobile wont let me take video off the phone and put it anywhere but on my mytmobile page, and i cant share it from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It disproves nothing.   You first need to prove there were steel core column inside the core.  Don't come back until independent verification is found.  Construction photos are misinterpreted and used to deceive the truth movement. Stop trying to divert the discussion.  This is about a basic deception that has been used to trash the US Constitution.  Either you support it or you don't.  Those who support the law of the land, seek truth for justice.
> 
> Images from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area are really the only ting acceptable, at some distance so size and scale are preserved, not zoomed as some have tried to use when steel shown cannot be located.
Click to expand...


YOU first need to prove that there wasn't a steel core colums inside the core.   Dont come back until you have independent verification


See where my problem is now?    You are doing the very thing you are getting fired up at me for, making claims without independant verification (and if you think those pictures you posted are independant verification please say so now, as that is intellectually dishonest IMO)


----------



## Christophera

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket will allow video
> but it has a size limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hole in concrete proves nothing because the source of heat you are using is far hotter than that which would be created by jet fuel, oxy/acetlyne.  Save your face and your gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats true, it does burn hotter than jetfuel.    But alas the other video of the steel getting hot enough to allow for collapse still easily disproves your earlier claims.
> 
> mytmobile wont let me take video off the phone and put it anywhere but on my mytmobile page, and i cant share it from there
Click to expand...


It disproves nothing.   You first need to prove there were steel core column inside the core.  Don't come back until independent verification is found.  Construction photos are misinterpreted and used to deceive the truth movement. Stop trying to divert the discussion.  This is about a basic deception that has been used to trash the US Constitution.  Either you support it or you don't.  Those who support the law of the land, seek truth for justice. 

Images from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area are really the only thing acceptable, at some distance so size and scale are preserved, not zoomed as some have tried to use when steel shown cannot be located.

This image is one of the few construction images I use, it is close enough to resolve the butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel.



However the techno sobotage targeting that imformation makes it so the url will not even post, let alone the image wih tags.

[url]http://algoxy(dot)com/[/url] psych/ images/ elev_guide.rail.supp. jpg

[img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg

Wonders will never cease!


----------



## Christophera

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> See where my problem is now?    You are doing the very thing you are getting fired up at me for, making claims without independant verification (and if you think those pictures you posted are independant verification please say so now, as that is intellectually dishonest IMO)



The statement of the lead engineer, Leslie Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction) is the independent verification of the images that show concrete surrounding the core area on 9-11 as the towers come apart in front of dozens of camera.

Images of the crime as it occurs.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hole in concrete proves nothing because the source of heat you are using is far hotter than that which would be created by jet fuel, oxy/acetlyne.  Save your face and your gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true, it does burn hotter than jetfuel.    But alas the other video of the steel getting hot enough to allow for collapse still easily disproves your earlier claims.
> 
> mytmobile wont let me take video off the phone and put it anywhere but on my mytmobile page, and i cant share it from there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It disproves nothing.   You first need to prove there were steel core column inside the core.  Don't come back until independent verification is found.  Construction photos are misinterpreted and used to deceive the truth movement. Stop trying to divert the discussion.  This is about a basic deception that has been used to trash the US Constitution.  Either you support it or you don't.  Those who support the law of the land, seek truth for justice.
> 
> Images from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area are really the only thing acceptable, at some distance so size and scale are preserved, not zoomed as some have tried to use when steel shown cannot be located.
> 
> This image is one of the few construction images I use, it is close enough to resolve the butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> However the techno sobotage targeting that imformation makes it so the url will not even post, let alone the image wih tags.
> 
> [url]http://algoxy(dot)com/[/url] psych/ images/ elev_guide.rail.supp. jpg
> 
> [img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg
> 
> Wonders will never cease!
Click to expand...

where is the concrete wall?


----------



## Christophera

Then as more independent verification of the images and the Newsweek article about Leslie Robertson the lead engineer of the Twin Towers construction
MSNBC - â&#8364;&#732;Painful and Horribleâ&#8364;&#8482;
September 13, 2001 there is the report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) for FEMA where he saw plans in FEMA's hand of the true structure that stood.  This structural engineer is certified in 12 states.

See chapter 2.1

Here is an image of a piece of the top of WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish mass inside of the falling perimeter columns appears as a corner of the concrete core.  Moisture condensing turns the grey concrete brown with microrganisms or oxidization.

We have the steemnets of 2 engineers, independent from FEMA, independent from each other, verifying each other AND the images.

You have been lied to and you don't want to know it.  

Therefore;

IF you seek to protect the US Constitution you must cease trying to defeat this independently verified evidence showing a concrete core BECAUSE the deception has been used to violate the Constitution ans seriously compromise its effect on the land and seriously begin your search to evidence the lie you try to repeat here.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true, it does burn hotter than jetfuel.    But alas the other video of the steel getting hot enough to allow for collapse still easily disproves your earlier claims.
> 
> mytmobile wont let me take video off the phone and put it anywhere but on my mytmobile page, and i cant share it from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It disproves nothing.   You first need to prove there were steel core column inside the core.  Don't come back until independent verification is found.  Construction photos are misinterpreted and used to deceive the truth movement. Stop trying to divert the discussion.  This is about a basic deception that has been used to trash the US Constitution.  Either you support it or you don't.  Those who support the law of the land, seek truth for justice.
> 
> Images from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area are really the only thing acceptable, at some distance so size and scale are preserved, not zoomed as some have tried to use when steel shown cannot be located.
> 
> This image is one of the few construction images I use, it is close enough to resolve the butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> However the techno sobotage targeting that imformation makes it so the url will not even post, let alone the image wih tags.
> 
> [url]http://algoxy(dot)com/[/url] psych/ images/ elev_guide.rail.supp. jpg
> 
> [img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg
> 
> Wonders will never cease!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is the concrete wall?
Click to expand...


The concrete was cast between the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core, the outside rows seen in the image, and the first row of elevator guide rail support steel seen inside the ring of interior box columns. The concrete was poured after steel was erected around it to support the outer wood forms.  The inner form was a breakdown steel form that the kangaroo cranes would lower into place after the wood outer forms were constructed.

The steel of WTC 1 was only allowed to go up over the top of the concrete 7 floors, so it was a big hold up.  By the time the casting was happening the floors were in place so the possibility of helicopter photos was very limited as the core was up to 60 feet back, inside the 9 foot floor to cieling space. Thirty five minimum.

Accordingly, the independent cameras taking pictures on 9-11 as the actual building were coming apart, provide the highest possible veracity we can find.  They are very consistent.  All of the information I am providing is absolutely consistent within itself, which is independently based for its verification.
This is not structural steel as FEMA says it should be.


----------



## Paulie

Christophera, I read this thread up to the 7th page, and I haven't yet gotten what your main assertion is.

You claim that FEMA lied to NIST.  I get that.  But why?

Truthers claim controlled demo in the towers.  What does your assertion prove, exactly, BESIDES that FEMA lied?

What do you believe brought down the towers?


----------



## Christophera

*God, thank you for intelligent quesions!*



Paulie said:


> What do you believe brought down the towers?



I'm not talking about that because the perps would want me to do so.  Doing so causes cognitive distortions whereupon the perps get to compromise the perceptions of Americans who actually wish to protect their Constitution.



Paulie said:


> Christophera, I read this thread up to the 7th page, and I haven't yet gotten what your main assertion is.
> 
> You claim that FEMA lied to NIST.  I get that.  But why?
> 
> What does your assertion prove, exactly, BESIDES that FEMA lied?



That the cause of death that the law enforcement of NY city and state is invalid and therefore, in order to be compliant with due process, an inquiry into the alleged and evidenced deception effecting the NIST collapse analysis must be conducted.

That is all.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> My point is that their report is flawed because FEMA provided erroneous structural information.  Nothing from NIST is to be trusted regarding the analysis of collapse.



Well, let's get some independent conclusions then.

Purdue study supports NIST's findings.



> A computer simulation of the 2001 World Trade Center attacks supports a federal agency's findings that the initial impact from the hijacked airplanes stripped away crucial fireproofing material and that the weakened towers collapsed under their own weight.
> 
> The two-year Purdue University study, funded in part by the National Science Foundation, was the first to use 3-D animation to provide visual context to the attacks, said Christoph Hoffmann, a professor of computer science and one of the lead researchers on the project.



Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

Conspiracy theorists like youtube videos.  Here's one.

[youtube]gH02Eh44yUg[/youtube]

This is a paper by two Northwestern professors.



> This paper presents a simplified approximate analysis of the overall collapse of the towers ofWorld Trade Center in New York on September 11, 2001. The analysis shows that if prolonged heating caused the majority of columns of a single floor to lose their load carrying capacity, the whole tower was doomed.



http://www.civil.northwestern.edu/people/bazant/PDFs/Papers/405.pdf

And from a structural engineer.



> The 110-story twin towers of the World Trade Center, which stood at a height of 1,353 feet, were designed to withstand earthquakes as well as impacts like that of a plane. This was evidenced by the fact that the buildings did not fall over on impact, says Brian Markham, a structural engineer with the Ove Arup & Partners engineering firm. The more likely cause of the buildings' collapse was the resulting fire, exacerbated by the huge quantities of jet fuel present.
> 
> When a fire ignites in a large building, its steel core does not melt, but over time it weakens. As the steel supporting the floors collapses, a "pancaking" effect will result, with each of the upper floors collapsing onto the floor below. This is why the disintegration of the towers was not limited to the top floors. With the accumulated weight of each collapsed floor, the stacked floors continued to fall. This explains why the building collapsed vertically, rather than tipping over.



From JOM by a professor at MIT of materials engineering.



> As the joists on one or two of the most heavily burned floors gave way and the outer box columns began to bow outward, the floors above them also fell. The floor below (with its 1,300 t design capacity) could not support the roughly 45,000 t of ten floors (or more) above crashing down on these angle clips. This started the domino effect that caused the buildings to collapse within ten seconds, hitting bottom with an estimated speed of 200 km per hour. If it had been free fall, with no restraint, the collapse would have only taken eight seconds and would have impacted at 300 km/h.1 It has been suggested that it was fortunate that the WTC did not tip over onto other buildings surrounding the area. There are several points that should be made. First, the building is not solid; it is 95 percent air and, hence, can implode onto itself. Second, there is no lateral load, even the impact of a speeding aircraft, which is sufficient to move the center of gravity one hundred feet to the side such that it is not within the base footprint of the structure. Third, given the near free-fall collapse, there was insufficient time for portions to attain significant lateral velocity. To summarize all of these points, a 500,000 t structure has too much inertia to fall in any direction other than nearly straight down.



Why Did the World Trade Center Collapse? Science, Engineering, and Speculation


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that their report is flawed because FEMA provided erroneous structural information.  Nothing from NIST is to be trusted regarding the analysis of collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's get some independent conclusions then.
> 
> Purdue study supports NIST's findings.
Click to expand...


NIST is based on the FEMA core.  Purdue is not independent.

This is not about questioning the findings of NIST, this is about questioning the basis of the findings.


----------



## Paulie

Christophera said:


> *God, thank you for intelligent quesions!*
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe brought down the towers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about that because the perps would want me to do so.  Doing so causes cognitive distortions whereupon the perps get to compromise the perceptions of Americans who actually wish to protect their Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera, I read this thread up to the 7th page, and I haven't yet gotten what your main assertion is.
> 
> You claim that FEMA lied to NIST.  I get that.  But why?
> 
> What does your assertion prove, exactly, BESIDES that FEMA lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That the cause of death that the law enforcement of NY city and state is invalid and therefore, in order to be compliant with due process, an inquiry into the alleged and evidenced deception effecting the NIST collapse analysis must be conducted.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...


Ok, so what you're getting at is that BECAUSE there was this supposed lie, then by virtue it warrants a new investigation into what really happened?  Which would hopefully lead to answers to a lot of the other questions that are asked about what happened that day?


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that their report is flawed because FEMA provided erroneous structural information.  Nothing from NIST is to be trusted regarding the analysis of collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's get some independent conclusions then.
> 
> Purdue study supports NIST's findings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NIST is based on the FEMA core.  Purdue is not independent.
> 
> This is not about questiong the findings of NIST, this is about questioning the basis of the findings.
Click to expand...


Why is Purdue not independent?


----------



## Paulie

I'm someone who questions EVERYTHING.  I have questions about what happened on 9/11, and I'm not naive enough to just believe what the government would WANT me to believe.

I understand what you're trying to prove here, but I don't see where it is you are pinpointing your evidence.  The picture of the construction shows something verifiable, but when you try and relate that to pictures of the collapses, all I see in those pictures are smoke and some kind of vague looking sillhouette of a part of the tower.

For someone like me who doesn't have building construction and engineering knowledge whatsoever, how do you expect me to understand and see what it is you apparently see?  

There's really nothing in the pictures of the collapse that you provided that can be considered cut and dry evidence of what you're claiming.  I hate to say this, but you need to dumb this presentation down a bit and speak to the lesser educated minds on the subject.  I can't just look at a picture of smoke clouds and see what you see.  I wouldn't know the difference between concrete walls and horse testicles when it's basically hidden behind huge billowing clouds of dark smoke.

Help a layman out, please.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's get some independent conclusions then.
> 
> Purdue study supports NIST's findings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIST is based on the FEMA core.  Purdue is not independent.
> 
> This is not about questiong the findings of NIST, this is about questioning the basis of the findings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is Purdue not independent?
Click to expand...


Purdue uses the FEMA information just like NIST.  Both NIST and purdue are dependent on FEMA information that I assert is erroneous, a deception.

Prove or verify, with independent evidence, that FEMA identifies the core that was actually in the center of the towers.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Purdue uses the FEMA information just like NIST.  Both NIST and purdue are dependent on FEMA information that I assert is erroneous, a deception.
> 
> Prove or verify, with independent evidence, that FEMA identifies the core that was actually in the center of the towers.



You have no evidence that Purdue is not independent.  I have no reason to believe you over the academics at Purdue, or anyone else for that matter.

All you've done is show some pictures of an incomplete structure and your interpretation of what should have happened after the buildings collapsed.  That is neither proof nor evidence of anything.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purdue uses the FEMA information just like NIST.  Both NIST and purdue are dependent on FEMA information that I assert is erroneous, a deception.
> 
> Prove or verify, with independent evidence, that FEMA identifies the core that was actually in the center of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that Purdue is not independent.  I have no reason to believe you over the academics at Purdue, or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> All you've done is show some pictures of an incomplete structure and your interpretation of what should have happened after the buildings collapsed.  That is neither proof nor evidence of anything.
Click to expand...

btw, do YOU see the concrete wall he is talking about?


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purdue uses the FEMA information just like NIST.  Both NIST and purdue are dependent on FEMA information that I assert is erroneous, a deception.
> 
> Prove or verify, with independent evidence, that FEMA identifies the core that was actually in the center of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that Purdue is not independent.  I have no reason to believe you over the academics at Purdue, or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> All you've done is show some pictures of an incomplete structure and your interpretation of what should have happened after the buildings collapsed.  That is neither proof nor evidence of anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> btw, do YOU see the concrete wall he is talking about?
Click to expand...


No.  I'm not a structural engineer.

Christophera, are you a structural engineer?


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence that Purdue is not independent.  I have no reason to believe you over the academics at Purdue, or anyone else for that matter.
> 
> All you've done is show some pictures of an incomplete structure and your interpretation of what should have happened after the buildings collapsed.  That is neither proof nor evidence of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, do YOU see the concrete wall he is talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm not a structural engineer.
> 
> Christophera, are you a structural engineer?
Click to expand...


I work for one, and I take designs of concrete and steel to others from engineering refinement and certification.  Mostly retaining walls and a bridge now and then.

Construction workers actually have more experience in materials recognition than many engineers.

I've been a welder for 35 years and a surveyor for 25 years


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> I work for one, and I take designs of concrete and steel to others from engineering refinement and certification.  Mostly retaining walls and a bridge now and then.
> 
> Construction workers actually have more experience in materials recognition than many engineers.
> 
> I've been a welder for 35 years and a surveyor for 25 years



What have the engineers thought about this when you presented it to them?

Also, one of the arguments of the conspiracy theorists is that the buildings could not collapse because steel melts at a higher temperature.  If you are correct, wouldn't that make the WTC less stable and more likely to collapse if hit by a plane?  After all, if there is no steel core, we don't have to worry about what temperature the steel core melts at, and it would be less stable without a steel core anyways.  Would a 110-story building not need a steel core?  To a layman, it seems hard to believe that there would not be one.


----------



## Paulie

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for one, and I take designs of concrete and steel to others from engineering refinement and certification.  Mostly retaining walls and a bridge now and then.
> 
> Construction workers actually have more experience in materials recognition than many engineers.
> 
> I've been a welder for 35 years and a surveyor for 25 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have the engineers thought about this when you presented it to them?
> 
> Also, one of the arguments of the conspiracy theorists is that the buildings could not collapse because steel melts at a higher temperature.  If you are correct, wouldn't that make the WTC less stable and more likely to collapse if hit by a plane?  After all, if there is no steel core, we don't have to worry about what temperature the steel core melts at, and it would be less stable without a steel core anyways.  Would a 110-story building not need a steel core?  To a layman, it seems hard to believe that there would not be one.
Click to expand...


I don't think he's worried about what caused the collapse at this point.  For him, if his claim is right, that's enough of a reason in itself to warrant a new investigation independent of the government.

Because if they really did lie about that, it sure does open up a whole new line of questions.

I don't see where his case is, though.  All I see is pictures of smoke.  This case needs to be better laid out for me to understand.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for one, and I take designs of concrete and steel to others from engineering refinement and certification.  Mostly retaining walls and a bridge now and then.
> 
> Construction workers actually have more experience in materials recognition than many engineers.
> 
> I've been a welder for 35 years and a surveyor for 25 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have the engineers thought about this when you presented it to them?
> 
> Also, one of the arguments of the conspiracy theorists is that the buildings could not collapse because steel melts at a higher temperature.  If you are correct, wouldn't that make the WTC less stable and more likely to collapse if hit by a plane?  After all, if there is no steel core, we don't have to worry about what temperature the steel core melts at, and it would be less stable without a steel core anyways.  Would a 110-story building not need a steel core?  To a layman, it seems hard to believe that there would not be one.
Click to expand...


They knew it was concrete but are scared to say so publically.  The one quasi leader of the truth movement who is a strutural engineer or architect refuses to comment on the evidence showing the concrete core and refuses to justify his blind belief in the official story of the structure, or the FEMA core.  He does this while making the scanned blueprints from silverstein that the truth movement uses without saying they are very much in question.  I can show the scanned blueprints have been digitally altered to appear as final construction drawings.  They are obsolete preliminary drawings from 1964 or so.

The reverse.  Consider The tacoma narrows bridge was steel.  It flexed and collapsed in a 42 MPH wind.  It was 1/2 as long as the towers were tall, 1/2 as wide, fastened at both ends and not permanently loaded with 100's of thousands of tons.

Steel in the proportions of the towers flexes too much.  The Twins had to survive a 120 mph wind.  The steel reinforced cast concrete tubular, rectangular core eliminated torsion and seriously limited sway and for those reason was the only core tht Minoru Yamasaki would certify as safe.

The concrete core keeps the steel structure perfectly aligned so that the huge bearing capacity of the steel structure is realized.  Deformations of the perimeter shear walls can cause failures.  Floors acting as diaphrams pushed and pulled on the concrete core to keep the shear walls flat.

When NIST was deceived about the true core, the impossibility of collapse in the conditions present was obscured.  The cause of death determination was made erroneous before rendered and justice obstructed.


----------



## Christophera

Paulie said:


> I don't see where his case is, though.  All I see is pictures of smoke.  This case needs to be better laid out for me to understand.



This from FEMA, depicts structural steel.







This is not structural steel.






It is very simple.  The structure FEMA describes did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where his case is, though. All I see is pictures of smoke. This case needs to be better laid out for me to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from FEMA, depicts structural steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not structural steel.
Click to expand...

this is just an over simplified diagram of the layout


> It is very simple. The structure FEMA describes did not exist.


 again, this is NOT NEW
what is it we are supposed to be seeing here other than the steel core?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> It is very simple. The structure FEMA describes did not exist.
> again, this is NOT NEW
> what is it we are supposed to be seeing here other than the steel core?



You are mistaken or lying.



Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have added NOTHING new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did.  You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1450302-post44.html

You have never substantiated ANYTHING.  You are wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very simple. The structure FEMA describes did not exist.
> again, this is NOT NEW
> what is it we are supposed to be seeing here other than the steel core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have added NOTHING new
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did. You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1450302-post44.html
> 
> You have never substantiated ANYTHING. You are wrong.
Click to expand...

no, you are wrong
nothing you have posted is "NEW"
its all OLD INFO
even the pics are from 2001 and that video you posted was posted on youtube in 2007
thus NONE OF IT IS *NEW*
your own links are the proof that they are NOT NEW
you are a huge fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very simple. The structure FEMA describes did not exist.
> again, this is NOT NEW
> what is it we are supposed to be seeing here other than the steel core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. You attempt to misrepresent the fact of what I bring.
> 
> The truth movement does not realize, as it is mislead, that FEMA totally decieved NIST in the determination of "cause of death".
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to some other site showing my information.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site showing WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> If what you assert is true, you will link to a site or source that asserts with independently verified evidence that the cause of death determination is invalidated by virtue of NIST using the wrong structural design to analyse "collapse".
> 
> Remember, evidence, ........ and reason are needed for justice which protects the Constitution and government by rule of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1450302-post44.html
> 
> You have never substantiated ANYTHING. You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you are wrong
> nothing you have posted is "NEW"
> its all OLD INFO
> even the pics are from 2001 and that video you posted was posted on youtube in 2007
> thus NONE OF IT IS *NEW*
> your own links are the proof that they are NOT NEW
> you are a huge fucking moron
Click to expand...


The information is newly integrated into a factual definition of a deception.

If it were as you want it to be, would you use it to defend the Constittution, .... or, would FEMA be who you will believe despite the fact you have seen no, can find no, evidence they are does not come from the them?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1450302-post44.html
> 
> You have never substantiated ANYTHING. You are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you are wrong
> nothing you have posted is "NEW"
> its all OLD INFO
> even the pics are from 2001 and that video you posted was posted on youtube in 2007
> thus NONE OF IT IS *NEW*
> your own links are the proof that they are NOT NEW
> you are a huge fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The information is newly integrated into a factual definition of a deception.
> 
> If it were as you want it to be, would you use it to defend the Constittution, .... or, would FEMA be who you will believe despite the fact you have seen no, can find no, evidence they are does not come from the them?
Click to expand...

its not a matter of believing FEMA or not
its a matter of facts
the twin towes used the FACT that they only had steel core and steel on the outer shell as a selling point for the buildings
it kept the weight of the building down while providing structural strength in a new way
they were marvels of modern construction when they were built


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you are wrong
> nothing you have posted is "NEW"
> its all OLD INFO
> even the pics are from 2001 and that video you posted was posted on youtube in 2007
> thus NONE OF IT IS *NEW*
> your own links are the proof that they are NOT NEW
> you are a huge fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The information is newly integrated into a factual definition of a deception.
> 
> If it were as you want it to be, would you use it to defend the Constittution, .... or, would FEMA be who you will believe despite the fact you have seen no, can find no, evidence they are does not come from the them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not a matter of believing FEMA or not
> its a matter of facts
> the twin towes used the FACT that they only had steel core and steel on the outer shell as a selling point for the buildings
Click to expand...


All you need to do is substantiate what you call fact.  I've already shown independently verified evidence of the concrete core and no one has posted any such for the FEMA steel core columns.

You are not backing up anything with substance and instead serving the iinterest of secret methods of mass murder.  Recall, 3,000 died in 20 seconds as 2 towers went nearly identically to the ground.



DiveCon said:


> it kept the weight of the building down while providing structural strength in a new way
> they were marvels of modern construction when they were built



We have no reason or evidence to support what you say.

AND, you have not mentioned the Constitution and if you will use evidence and reason to protect it.


----------



## Dante

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



Why do you think arab muslims are so stupid?

Do you think they are inferior?

so you refute the truth?


> http://english.aljazeera.net/programmes/general/2008/08/2008827114626962374.html
> In April 2002, Al Jazeera reporter Yosri Fouda conducted the first and only interview with the two main planners of the September 11 attacks.
> 
> Fouda was blindfolded and taken to a hideaway in Karachi, Pakistan where he met Khaled Sheikh Mohamad and Ramzi bin al-Shibh.
> 
> In the interview he obtained the first full admission by al-Qaeda that they had carried out the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> Through exclusive information from that interview, Al Jazeera was able to track the movements of the hijackers as they prepared for their mission - making apparent the extent of the US' failure to detect and prevent what al-Qaeda called its 'planes operation'.
> 
> From a high-level al-Qaeda summit held in Kuala Lumpar in 2000 to intelligence disregarded by both American and European security services proving an attack was imminent, Fouda's investigation makes clear that there was a litany of astonishing mistakes by the CIA in the run-up to the September 11 attacks.
> 
> In Plain Sight is an extraordinary account of the cover-up and complicity of US intelligence in the run-up to 9/11 - with exclusive footage of the hijackers preparing for their suicide mission.
> 
> 
> 
> In Plain Sight originally aired from September 19, 2007


----------



## Dante

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The information is newly integrated into a factual definition of a deception.
> 
> If it were as you want it to be, would you use it to defend the Constittution, .... or, would FEMA be who you will believe despite the fact you have seen no, can find no, evidence they are does not come from the them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a matter of believing FEMA or not
> its a matter of facts
> the twin towes used the FACT that they only had steel core and steel on the outer shell as a selling point for the buildings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you need to do is substantiate what you call fact.  I've already shown independently verified evidence of the concrete core and no one has posted any such for the FEMA steel core columns.
> 
> You are not backing up anything with substance and instead serving the iinterest of secret methods of mass murder.  Recall, 3,000 died in 20 seconds as 2 towers went nearly identically to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it kept the weight of the building down while providing structural strength in a new way
> they were marvels of modern construction when they were built
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have no reason or evidence to support what you say.
> 
> AND, you have not mentioned the Constitution and if you will use evidence and reason to protect it.
Click to expand...


there are no secrets here.Fouda of AL Jezeera interviewed the people who planned and carried out the attacks on the WTC, Pentagon and more. Those terrorists did it on their own with no help from any _secret _agency.  you are nuts.


----------



## rdean

Imagine this.  You take a glass and freeze it.  Not dip just the end into hot water.  Snap!

That's what brought the towers down.  Some areas were at room temperature, others at 600 to 800 degrees.  The areas of intense heat brought about by 30,000 liters of jet fuel, caused the building to "buckle" between areas of low temperature and super high temperature.  It's like the most basic physics and so easy to reproduce with stuff in your kitchen.

So often, the simplest explanation is the correct one.


----------



## Dante

rdean said:


> Imagine this.  You take a glass and freeze it.  Not dip just the end into hot water.  Snap!
> 
> That's what brought the towers down.  Some areas were at room temperature, others at 600 to 800 degrees.  The areas of intense heat brought about by 30,000 liters of jet fuel, caused the building to "buckle" between areas of low temperature and super high temperature.  It's like the most basic physics and so easy to reproduce with stuff in your kitchen.
> 
> So often, the simplest explanation is the correct one.



Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

I know, I know, it's all part of the conspiracy and if we all only knew that Popular 
Mechanics is really a secret weapon of the secret agencies within the US government...   



> To investigate 16 of the most prevalent claims made by conspiracy theorists, POPULAR MECHANICS assembled a team of nine researchers and reporters who, together with PM editors, consulted more than 70 professionals in fields that form the core content of this magazine, including aviation, engineering and the military.
> 
> In the end, we were able to debunk each of these assertions with hard evidence and a healthy dose of common sense. We learned that a few theories are based on something as innocent as a reporting error on that chaotic day. Others are the byproducts of cynical imaginations that aim to inject suspicion and animosity into public debate. Only by confronting such poisonous claims with irrefutable facts can we understand what really happened on a day that is forever seared into world history.
> 
> Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics


----------



## Toro

DevNell said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  *Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.*
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think arab muslims are so stupid?
> 
> Do you think they are inferior?
> 
> so you refute the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.aljazeera.net/programmes/general/2008/08/2008827114626962374.html
> In April 2002, Al Jazeera reporter Yosri Fouda conducted the first and only interview with the two main planners of the September 11 attacks.
> 
> Fouda was blindfolded and taken to a hideaway in Karachi, Pakistan where he met Khaled Sheikh Mohamad and Ramzi bin al-Shibh.
> 
> In the interview he obtained the first full admission by al-Qaeda that they had carried out the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> Through exclusive information from that interview, Al Jazeera was able to track the movements of the hijackers as they prepared for their mission - making apparent the extent of the US' failure to detect and prevent what al-Qaeda called its 'planes operation'.
> 
> From a high-level al-Qaeda summit held in Kuala Lumpar in 2000 to intelligence disregarded by both American and European security services proving an attack was imminent, Fouda's investigation makes clear that there was a litany of astonishing mistakes by the CIA in the run-up to the September 11 attacks.
> 
> In Plain Sight is an extraordinary account of the cover-up and complicity of US intelligence in the run-up to 9/11 - with exclusive footage of the hijackers preparing for their suicide mission.
> 
> 
> 
> In Plain Sight originally aired from September 19, 2007
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I re-read Christophera's post.

Even if he is right, the cause of death is not invalidated. The cause of death was the collapse of buildings caused by planes slamming into them.  How the buildings were constructed does not change the fact that 19 terrorists planned acts of war and carried them out against the United States, causing the deaths of thousands.


----------



## Christophera

rdean said:


> Imagine this.  You take a glass and freeze it.  Not dip just the end into hot water.  Snap!
> 
> That's what brought the towers down.  Some areas were at room temperature, others at 600 to 800 degrees.  The areas of intense heat brought about by 30,000 liters of jet fuel, caused the building to "buckle" between areas of low temperature and super high temperature.  It's like the most basic physics and so easy to reproduce with stuff in your kitchen.
> 
> So often, the simplest explanation is the correct one.


This is not a thread about what happened or how it happened.  This is a thread about a simple deception by FEMA of the agency conducting an analysis of a structure that was supposed to have collapsed.

The deception invalidates the analysis.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> I re-read Christophera's post.
> 
> Even if he is right, the cause of death is not invalidated. The cause of death was the collapse of buildings caused by planes slamming into them.  How the buildings were constructed does not change the fact that 19 terrorists planned acts of war and carried them out against the United States, causing the deaths of thousands.



If the analysis of the building that was thought to have collapsed was based on erroneous structural information, the analysis is rendered invalid.  That is very simple and very reasonable, a 7th grader could tell you that.

In which case, airplanes may have nothing to do with it.

Still, if the analysis is invalid it must be re done.  Officially, the only lawful first move is to become complaint to due process and conduct a limited inquiry to determine IF there was a deception, if so, then re analysis is the next step to comply with due process.


----------



## KittenKoder

I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


> I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?



It is only a concern if you support a lawful, Constitutional government.


----------



## KittenKoder

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a concern if you support a lawful, Constitutional government.
Click to expand...


Um ... yeah ... sure. Someone attacks us and you worry about what an organization that helps victims out claims ... I still see no connection.


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?


i don't get his FEMA connection either
FEMA wouldn't have the blueprints for it in the first place
that would be in NYC City hall, or the builder or architect


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get his FEMA connection either
> FEMA wouldn't have the blueprints for it in the first place
> that would be in NYC City hall, or the builder or architect
Click to expand...


I've posted a few times that the 
mayor took the WTC documents from the city and a state court judge would not uphold he FOIA and compel their return to the city offices.

You still haven't indicated you would use any knowledge to protect the Constitution or work towards a lawful government.  Your efforts are all about dissimissing independently verified evidence or denying it has been presented

Therefore your pretend confusion is presented to support that the means of secret mass murder remain secret.


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a concern if you support a lawful, Constitutional government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... yeah ... sure. Someone attacks us and you worry about what an organization that helps victims out claims ... I still see no connection.
Click to expand...


Your inability to note the lawslessness and that due process is violated if the alleged deception is real, and evdience says it is, indicate you have no intention of protecting the US Constitution.  You have no credibility in the discussion.


----------



## KittenKoder

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a concern if you support a lawful, Constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... yeah ... sure. Someone attacks us and you worry about what an organization that helps victims out claims ... I still see no connection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inability to note the lawslessness and that due process is violated if the alleged deception is real, and evdience says it is, indicate you have no intention of protecting the US Constitution.  You have no credibility in the discussion.
Click to expand...


FEMA is in charge of helping people out, as far as facts go they only need to know what helps them do that ... so why the hell does what they say matter about anything else? They went in, did what they were suppose to do (correctly for once) ... that's all that matters.


----------



## Luissa

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



where's Divecon?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get his FEMA connection either
> FEMA wouldn't have the blueprints for it in the first place
> that would be in NYC City hall, or the builder or architect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted a few times that the
> mayor took the WTC documents from the city and a state court judge would not uphold he FOIA and compel their return to the city offices.
> 
> You still haven't indicated you would use any knowledge to protect the Constitution or work towards a lawful government.  Your efforts are all about dissimissing independently verified evidence or denying it has been presented
> 
> Therefore your pretend confusion is presented to support that the means of secret mass murder remain secret.
Click to expand...

so how is it you claim FEMA had them?
btw, there is no way the Mayor could do what you say
and since those would NOT be the only copies it would be a moot point even if he could

and as for your repeated question on the constitution, i dont NEED to answer your fucking question


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get his FEMA connection either
> FEMA wouldn't have the blueprints for it in the first place
> that would be in NYC City hall, or the builder or architect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted a few times that the
> mayor took the WTC documents from the city and a state court judge would not uphold he FOIA and compel their return to the city offices.
> 
> You still haven't indicated you would use any knowledge to protect the Constitution or work towards a lawful government.  Your efforts are all about dissimissing independently verified evidence or denying it has been presented
> 
> Therefore your pretend confusion is presented to support that the means of secret mass murder remain secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so how is it you claim FEMA had them?
> btw, there is no way the Mayor could do what you say
> and since those would NOT be the only copies it would be a moot point even if he could
Click to expand...


Since you don't use evidence, as the perps logically would not want that, you completely neglected to read August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is certified as a structural engineer in 12 state.  He prepared the safety report for FEMA and saw the plans with them then and the correct core identified as concrete in his report.

If they were not the only copies, and for security I suggest the others were locked in the towers themselves, you should be able to tell us where they might be.  I know that the PA is completely unaccountable, so if they exist outside of the fortress where guiliani stores his records, that is who has them.







*Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*

I suggest you prove I'm a really bad researcher and simply point to an authority who says they have them. 



DiveCon said:


> and as for your repeated question on the constitution, i dont NEED to answer your fucking question



Okay, I don't think the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 need the US Constitution either.  In fact they'd be happy that you were trying to dismiss facts that the public could use to leverage more truth via whatever functional courts or government we might have.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted a few times that the
> mayor took the WTC documents from the city and a state court judge would not uphold he FOIA and compel their return to the city offices.
> 
> You still haven't indicated you would use any knowledge to protect the Constitution or work towards a lawful government.  Your efforts are all about dissimissing independently verified evidence or denying it has been presented
> 
> Therefore your pretend confusion is presented to support that the means of secret mass murder remain secret.
> 
> 
> 
> so how is it you claim FEMA had them?
> btw, there is no way the Mayor could do what you say
> and since those would NOT be the only copies it would be a moot point even if he could
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you don't use evidence, as the perps logically would not want that, you completely neglected to read August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is certified as a structural engineer in 12 state.  He prepared the safety report for FEMA and saw the plans with them then and the correct core identified as concrete in his report.
> 
> If they were not the only copies, and for security I suggest the others were locked in the towers themselves, you should be able to tell us where they might be.  I know that the PA is completely unaccountable, so if they exist outside of the fortress where guiliani stores his records, that is who has them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*
> 
> I suggest you prove I'm a really bad researcher and simply point to an authority who says they have them.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as for your repeated question on the constitution, i dont NEED to answer your fucking question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I don't think the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 need the US Constitution either.  In fact they'd be happy that you were trying to dismiss facts that the public could use to leverage more truth via whatever functional courts or government we might have.
Click to expand...

i already DID you fucking moron
the architect and the builders would have copies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so how is it you claim FEMA had them?
> btw, there is no way the Mayor could do what you say
> and since those would NOT be the only copies it would be a moot point even if he could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you don't use evidence, as the perps logically would not want that, you completely neglected to read August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is certified as a structural engineer in 12 state.  He prepared the safety report for FEMA and saw the plans with them then and the correct core identified as concrete in his report.
> 
> If they were not the only copies, and for security I suggest the others were locked in the towers themselves, you should be able to tell us where they might be.  I know that the PA is completely unaccountable, so if they exist outside of the fortress where guiliani stores his records, that is who has them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*
> 
> I suggest you prove I'm a really bad researcher and simply point to an authority who says they have them.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as for your repeated question on the constitution, i dont NEED to answer your fucking question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I don't think the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 need the US Constitution either.  In fact they'd be happy that you were trying to dismiss facts that the public could use to leverage more truth via whatever functional courts or government we might have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already DID you fucking moron
> the architect and the builders would have copies
Click to expand...


No one has the plans.  You pretend to be quite ignorant.

The perpetrators would be pleased that you assert such, it makes people feel better.

Of course no one has produced any evidence showing the FEMA has not deceived NIST and the world, so it is very well proven that this core structure did not exist.






And that this one did,






because there are many pieces of independent evidence showing the concrete core or part of it.  This scan of  a photocopy was obtained from a book in an English library.  It is from the "Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation" that was published in 1992.






Of course oxford doesn't list the series, but some educational institutions seem to support the secret means of mass murder.  It is likely they don't  know what they are doing and are just pleasing some authority they fear.  For example there was a fairly accurate desciption here,

http://www.unc.edu/courses/2001fall/plan/006e/001/engineering/index.html

but after a web page was linked to it using it as a reference to information describing a concrete core, the page disappeared.

Not suprising that you have no use of the Constitution of the United States of America.  Only those that respect lawful government are outraged that due process is shown to be not provided in a case of mass murder.  Those people respect evidence and reason and are prepared to take action as needed in this still free nation where rights are sacred.


----------



## KittenKoder

Wow ... since when does FEMA build sky scrapers?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you don't use evidence, as the perps logically would not want that, you completely neglected to read August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is certified as a structural engineer in 12 state. He prepared the safety report for FEMA and saw the plans with them then and the correct core identified as concrete in his report.
> 
> If they were not the only copies, and for security I suggest the others were locked in the towers themselves, you should be able to tell us where they might be. I know that the PA is completely unaccountable, so if they exist outside of the fortress where guiliani stores his records, that is who has them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*
> 
> I suggest you prove I'm a really bad researcher and simply point to an authority who says they have them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I don't think the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 need the US Constitution either. In fact they'd be happy that you were trying to dismiss facts that the public could use to leverage more truth via whatever functional courts or government we might have.
> 
> 
> 
> i already DID you fucking moron
> the architect and the builders would have copies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has the plans. You pretend to be quite ignorant.
> 
> The perpetrators would be pleased that you assert such, it makes people feel better.
> 
> Of course no one has produced any evidence showing the FEMA has not deceived NIST and the world, so it is very well proven that this core structure did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that this one did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because there are many pieces of independent evidence showing the concrete core or part of it. This scan of a photocopy was obtained from a book in an English library. It is from the "Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation" that was published in 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course oxford doesn't list the series, but some educational institutions seem to support the secret means of mass murder. It is likely they don't know what they are doing and are just pleasing some authority they fear. For example there was a fairly accurate desciption here,
> 
> http://www.unc.edu/courses/2001fall/plan/006e/001/engineering/index.html
> 
> but after a web page was linked to it using it as a reference to information describing a concrete core, the page disappeared.
> 
> Not suprising that you have no use of the Constitution of the United States of America. Only those that respect lawful government are outraged that due process is shown to be not provided in a case of mass murder. Those people respect evidence and reason and are prepared to take action as needed in this still free nation where rights are sacred.
Click to expand...

this is not a constitutional issue, asshole
thats why i dont answer your stupid fucking question


now, you are trying to tell me that the original architech and the builders wouldnt have copies of the blueprints?



REALLY????????


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already DID you fucking moron
> the architect and the builders would have copies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the plans. You pretend to be quite ignorant.
> 
> The perpetrators would be pleased that you assert such, it makes people feel better.
> 
> Of course no one has produced any evidence showing the FEMA has not deceived NIST and the world, so it is very well proven that this core structure did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that this one did,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because there are many pieces of independent evidence showing the concrete core or part of it. This scan of a photocopy was obtained from a book in an English library. It is from the "Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation" that was published in 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course oxford doesn't list the series, but some educational institutions seem to support the secret means of mass murder. It is likely they don't know what they are doing and are just pleasing some authority they fear. For example there was a fairly accurate desciption here,
> 
> http://www.unc.edu/courses/2001fall/plan/006e/001/engineering/index.html
> 
> but after a web page was linked to it using it as a reference to information describing a concrete core, the page disappeared.
> 
> Not suprising that you have no use of the Constitution of the United States of America. Only those that respect lawful government are outraged that due process is shown to be not provided in a case of mass murder. Those people respect evidence and reason and are prepared to take action as needed in this still free nation where rights are sacred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is not a constitutional issue, asshole
> thats why i dont answer your stupid fucking question
> 
> now, you are trying to tell me that the original architech and the builders wouldnt have copies of the blueprints?
> 
> REALLY????????
Click to expand...


The city did have them, but the  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The fact is that the architect never had the plans for the concrete core, only the steel exoskeleton.  Only the PA for sure had the core plan.  I'm sure the city had the exterior steel, mechanical, plumbing and HVAC.

This controversy would not exist if there were plans.  Someone would have immidiately proven me wrong.  You haven't no one else here has either.  No one in 7 years of doing this. But over the 7 years I have proven it 50,000 different times, to varying degrees.  Lately, considering how bad the psyops works to try and dismiss the information, the public seems to realize that the information is only attacked because it is useful for gaining more truth, ..................... and protecting the Constitution because due process and equal protection of law are Constitutional issues and there were 3,000 direct cases of deprivation.  All other citizens were deprived of their right too because we share our rights, or at least those willing to stand for them acknowledge that.

But you wouldn' care about that, you work to try and protect the secret means of mass murder on 9-11.  If that weren't true you would simply use the evidence and reason to work towards respect, by government for the Constitution.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I SHOWED with evidence, MASSIVE concrete walls.
> 
> Only evidence matters here.  You can say all you want in support of the FEMA lie, and it just won't matter to any who support the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *If only evidence matters, why don't you post some?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have and do but you are refusing to use evidence, and reason, and unreasonably refusing to post any evidence even tho you can now.
> 
> This is an end view of the concrete shear wall, west end of the WTC 1 concrete core on the left, an interior box column outside the core on the right.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*So far, all you've posted is a photo of a dust cloud during a tower collapse. Please post photos of the tower cores during construction, showing these alleged concrete walls. The fact that you think they'd contain 3" rebar is proof to me that you don't know wtf you're talking about.*


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't bother with this before, because it just seems too stupid to be a real argument ... but why the hell would FEMA be a concern here in the first fucking place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a concern if you support a lawful, Constitutional government.
Click to expand...


What issue is it that you think is unlawful and unconstitutional?


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> If the analysis of the building that was thought to have collapsed was based on erroneous structural information, the analysis is rendered invalid.  That is very simple and very reasonable, a 7th grader could tell you that.
> 
> In which case, airplanes may have nothing to do with it.



Of course airplanes would have had something to do with it.  They slammed into the buildings.  Even if you are correct, that does not change this fact.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is only a concern if you support a lawful, Constitutional government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... yeah ... sure. Someone attacks us and you worry about what an organization that helps victims out claims ... I still see no connection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your inability to note the lawslessness and that due process is violated if the alleged deception is real, and evdience says it is, indicate you have no intention of protecting the US Constitution.  You have no credibility in the discussion.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This has nothing to do with the US Constitution. Please prove your claim that the WTC towers had poured-in-place concrete walls in their cores, and that FEMA lied about it. There are PLENTY of photos of the towers during their construction, so if there were "massive" concrete walls in the cores, they'd be pretty hard to miss. Btw, how do you plant explosives that just strip all the concrete off "3-inch rebar," and leave the bare steel standing? Is that another 9/11 "truth movement" fantasy?*


----------



## Toro

I could understand Christophera's argument that the NIST findings were unlawful IF he could provide evidence that the NIST willfully misrepresented facts and findings but I am having a hard time understanding what is unconstitutional if he is correct.


----------



## Albury Smith

Toro said:


> I could understand Christophera's argument that the NIST findings were unlawful IF he could provide evidence that the NIST willfully misrepresented facts and findings but I am having a hard time understanding what is unconstitutional if he is correct.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*He's not correct; it's that simple. The only concrete above grade in the towers was the floor slabs. The cores had walls constructed of thick gypsum planks, and they had no structural value at all.*


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that and they are used to try and keep a secret.  Your job, if you choose to protect the Constitution is find INDEPENDENT EVIDENCE showing that the NIST report is correct in its structural basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why don't you prove that anything in it is wrong? You're not doing too well so far.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*So the concrete was all mysteriously blown away by the "explosives," but the "3-inch rebar" is still standing? Here's a Google search for rebar sizes:
rebar sizes - Google Search 
Any thoughts on why the largest diameter listed in the first half dozen hits is only 2.257"?*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why don't you prove that anything in it is wrong? You're not doing too well so far.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So the concrete was all mysteriously blown away by the "explosives," but the "3-inch rebar" is still standing? Here's a Google search for rebar sizes:
> rebar sizes - Google Search
> Any thoughts on why the largest diameter listed in the first half dozen hits is only 2.257"?*
Click to expand...


You haven't been reading.  The rebar was custom ordered from a DOD steel mill.  

I can explain why the rebar is there but that is getting off topic.  The fact is that it IS there and it cannot be anything else but rebar and concrete is corroborated many other times with images from 9-11.

Here is an image showing the WTC 1 north core base wall which was 12 feet thick.  Note the 3x7 foot utility connection hallway running the length of the wall section that has daylight shining through it. 






Are you interested in protecting the US Constitution?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo. That is because they are so small. You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before. You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So the concrete was all mysteriously blown away by the "explosives," but the "3-inch rebar" is still standing? Here's a Google search for rebar sizes:*
> *rebar sizes - Google Search *
> *Any thoughts on why the largest diameter listed in the first half dozen hits is only 2.257"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading. The rebar was custom ordered from a DOD steel mill.
> 
> I can explain why the rebar is there but that is getting off topic. The fact is that it IS there and it cannot be anything else but rebar and concrete is corroborated many other times with images from 9-11.
> 
> Here is an image showing the WTC 1 north core base wall which was 12 feet thick. Note the 3x7 foot utility connection hallway running the length of the wall section that has daylight shining through it.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg
> 
> Are you interested in protecting the US Constitution?
Click to expand...


are you positive what you are calling concrete actually IS?
you should be able to show it from photos during construction


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So the concrete was all mysteriously blown away by the "explosives," but the "3-inch rebar" is still standing? Here's a Google search for rebar sizes:*
> *rebar sizes - Google Search *
> *Any thoughts on why the largest diameter listed in the first half dozen hits is only 2.257"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading. The rebar was custom ordered from a DOD steel mill.
> 
> I can explain why the rebar is there but that is getting off topic. The fact is that it IS there and it cannot be anything else but rebar and concrete is corroborated many other times with images from 9-11.
> 
> Here is an image showing the WTC 1 north core base wall which was 12 feet thick. Note the 3x7 foot utility connection hallway running the length of the wall section that has daylight shining through it.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg
> 
> Are you interested in protecting the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you positive what you are calling concrete actually IS?
> you should be able to show it from photos during construction
Click to expand...


All of the photos were filtered of those showing concrete before 9-11.

The fact is that IF the steel core columns existed in the core, YOU should be able to show them in the core area on 9-11.  I show the core, over and over, to be empty on 9-11 AND I show concrete walls surrounding it.

The west core wall, narrow end, of WTC 1 looking south along the line of the wall.  The core area to the left is empty.






Looking past WTC 7 from the north east to the south west at the spire.  The concrete wall sihouettes the interior box columns.


----------



## DiveCon

what you are seeing there is most likely the outter shell
not the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> what you are seeing there is most likely the outter shell
> not the core



What you refer to is called the "perimeter walls" and they are obvious, they look like this.  The perimeter box columns are 14x14" and 22" apart.






This, is obviously NOT the perimeter wall.  The interior box columns are 20 feet apart.


----------



## Dante

Christophera said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this.  You take a glass and freeze it.  Not dip just the end into hot water.  Snap!
> 
> That's what brought the towers down.  Some areas were at room temperature, others at 600 to 800 degrees.  The areas of intense heat brought about by 30,000 liters of jet fuel, caused the building to "buckle" between areas of low temperature and super high temperature.  It's like the most basic physics and so easy to reproduce with stuff in your kitchen.
> 
> So often, the simplest explanation is the correct one.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread about what happened or how it happened.  This is a thread about a simple deception by FEMA of the agency conducting an analysis of a structure that was supposed to have collapsed.
> 
> The deception invalidates the analysis.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Albury Smith said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand Christophera's argument that the NIST findings were unlawful IF he could provide evidence that the NIST willfully misrepresented facts
> 
> and findings but I am having a hard time understanding what is unconstitutional if he is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *He's not correct; it's that simple.
> 
> The only concrete above grade in the towers was the floor slabs. The cores had walls constructed of thick gypsum planks, and they had no structural value at all.*
Click to expand...


deception and lies put out by the truthers is really just par for the course. 


_sigh_


----------



## Christophera

DevNell said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this.  You take a glass and freeze it.  Not dip just the end into hot water.  Snap!
> 
> That's what brought the towers down.  Some areas were at room temperature, others at 600 to 800 degrees.  The areas of intense heat brought about by 30,000 liters of jet fuel, caused the building to "buckle" between areas of low temperature and super high temperature.  It's like the most basic physics and so easy to reproduce with stuff in your kitchen.
> 
> So often, the simplest explanation is the correct one.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread about what happened or how it happened.  This is a thread about a simple deception by FEMA of the agency conducting an analysis of a structure that was supposed to have collapsed.
> 
> The deception invalidates the analysis.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You have no evidence but think that evidence is cuckoo?  You provide no reasoning.

Do you support the US Constitution or would you rather see the rights and freedoms of Americans disappear?


----------



## kwc57

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



This just in........Obama might not be an American citizen.  You might wat to look into it as well.


----------



## Christophera

DevNell said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand Christophera's argument that the NIST findings were unlawful IF he could provide evidence that the NIST willfully misrepresented facts
> 
> and findings but I am having a hard time understanding what is unconstitutional if he is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *He's not correct; it's that simple.
> 
> The only concrete above grade in the towers was the floor slabs. The cores had walls constructed of thick gypsum planks, and they had no structural value at all.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> deception and lies put out by the truthers is really just par for the course.
> 
> 
> _sigh_
Click to expand...


Your response is incompetent because no evidence of the supposed core is provided.  Posted evidence shows an empty core area.

You do not appear to support truth and justice at all as you refuse to observe evidence and have none.

Are you working for the demise of the Constitution?


----------



## DiveCon

here is a better shot of what you are seeing


----------



## Christophera

kwc57 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just in........Obama might not be an American citizen.  You might wat to look into it as well.
Click to expand...


I agree, but this topic prempts that and without resolution to this issue, the impetus will never be found to correct the matter.  Without that resolution , there will be no rule of law, no matter where one is born.


----------



## Dante

Christophera said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *He's not correct; it's that simple.
> 
> The only concrete above grade in the towers was the floor slabs. The cores had walls constructed of thick gypsum planks, and they had no structural value at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deception and lies put out by the truthers is really just par for the course.
> 
> 
> _sigh_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response is incompetent because no evidence of the supposed core is provided.  Posted evidence shows an empty core area.
> 
> You do not appear to support truth and justice at all as you refuse to observe evidence and have none.
> 
> Are you working for the demise of the Constitution?
Click to expand...


circle jerk alert!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> here is a better shot of what you are seeing



You have not stated that you seek to protect the US Consitution and your photo is NOT better than the closer photo of the core wall at its base.

You have not stated you are here to protec the Constitution so your efforts to substitute a poorer quality view of the WTC 1 core is taken as the act of one working against truth and justice or preservation of the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

how many times do you have to be told that this is NOT a constitutional matter
nothing in this violates the constitution
you just want to see something that wasnt there


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proving that every time it mentions "core column" it is wrong.
> 
> Here is an image showing the 3" high tensile steel rebar that was in the concrete core walls surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was revealed after the structural steel "spire" fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can plainly see the arc of the fine vertical elements in the top photo.  That is because they are so small.  You can plainly see the size of the structural steel which was taken from the same camera seconds before.  You can see that the top photo depicts something far too small to be structural steel.
> 
> That can only be rebar and it proves that there was concrete, PARTICULARLY when other images that can only show concrete are posted as well.
> 
> NOTE: The core area right of the rebar is EMPTY.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So the concrete was all mysteriously blown away by the "explosives," but the "3-inch rebar" is still standing? Here's a Google search for rebar sizes:
> rebar sizes - Google Search
> Any thoughts on why the largest diameter listed in the first half dozen hits is only 2.257"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading.  The rebar was custom ordered from a DOD steel mill.
> 
> I can explain why the rebar is there but that is getting off topic.  The fact is that it IS there and it cannot be anything else but rebar and concrete is corroborated many other times with images from 9-11.
> 
> Here is an image showing the WTC 1 north core base wall which was 12 feet thick.  Note the 3x7 foot utility connection hallway running the length of the wall section that has daylight shining through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you interested in protecting the US Constitution?
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Please quit trying to sound patriotic with your libelous crap. You still haven't shown one photo of a concrete core wall in a WTC tower, there's no such thing as a "DoD steel mill," and the idea of 3-inch rebar in a 12" concrete wall is utterly absurd, as is the notion that all of the concrete in these alleged walls was blown away by explosives, leaving one piece of steel standing.
If you want accurate details of the construction of the WTC towers, here's the link:
http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch2.pdf
Good grief...*


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So the concrete was all mysteriously blown away by the "explosives," but the "3-inch rebar" is still standing? Here's a Google search for rebar sizes:*
> *rebar sizes - Google Search *
> *Any thoughts on why the largest diameter listed in the first half dozen hits is only 2.257"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading. The rebar was custom ordered from a DOD steel mill.
> 
> I can explain why the rebar is there but that is getting off topic. The fact is that it IS there and it cannot be anything else but rebar and concrete is corroborated many other times with images from 9-11.
> 
> Here is an image showing the WTC 1 north core base wall which was 12 feet thick. Note the 3x7 foot utility connection hallway running the length of the wall section that has daylight shining through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you interested in protecting the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Please quit trying to sound patriotic with your libelous crap. You still haven't shown one photo of a concrete core wall in a WTC tower, there's no such thing as a "DoD steel mill," and the idea of 3-inch rebar in a 12" concrete wall is utterly absurd, as is the notion that all of the concrete in these alleged walls was blown away by explosives, leaving one piece of steel standing.*
> *If you want accurate details of the construction of the WTC towers, here's the link:*
> *http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch2.pdf*
> *Good grief...*
Click to expand...

he wont like that, its a FEMA site


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *He's not correct; it's that simple.
> 
> The only concrete above grade in the towers was the floor slabs. The cores had walls constructed of thick gypsum planks, and they had no structural value at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deception and lies put out by the truthers is really just par for the course.
> 
> 
> _sigh_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response is incompetent because no evidence of the supposed core is provided.  Posted evidence shows an empty core area.
> 
> You do not appear to support truth and justice at all as you refuse to observe evidence and have none.
> 
> Are you working for the demise of the Constitution?
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Show me ONE photo of a poured concrete core wall above grade in a WTC tower. Still waiting...*


----------



## Albury Smith

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> deception and lies put out by the truthers is really just par for the course.
> 
> 
> _sigh_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your response is incompetent because no evidence of the supposed core is provided.  Posted evidence shows an empty core area.
> 
> You do not appear to support truth and justice at all as you refuse to observe evidence and have none.
> 
> Are you working for the demise of the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Show me ONE photo of a poured concrete core wall above grade in a WTC tower. Still waiting...*
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*It also makes a liar out of him. although that wasn't too difficult.*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> how many times do you have to be told that this is NOT a constitutional matter
> nothing in this violates the constitution
> you just want to see something that wasnt there



Denial is unreasonable because the evidence is before you.  You clearly have no interest in seeing constitutonal due process prevail in a case of 3,000 murders.


----------



## Christophera

DevNell said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> deception and lies put out by the truthers is really just par for the course.
> 
> 
> _sigh_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your response is incompetent because no evidence of the supposed core is provided.  Posted evidence shows an empty core area.
> 
> You do not appear to support truth and justice at all as you refuse to observe evidence and have none.
> 
> Are you working for the demise of the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> circle jerk alert!
Click to expand...


Okay, so the Consitution means nothing and the matter is therefore left out with an inept, juvenile attempt at ridicule.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *So the concrete was all mysteriously blown away by the "explosives," but the "3-inch rebar" is still standing? Here's a Google search for rebar sizes:
> rebar sizes - Google Search
> Any thoughts on why the largest diameter listed in the first half dozen hits is only 2.257"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't been reading.  The rebar was custom ordered from a DOD steel mill.
> 
> I can explain why the rebar is there but that is getting off topic.  The fact is that it IS there and it cannot be anything else but rebar and concrete is corroborated many other times with images from 9-11.
> 
> Here is an image showing the WTC 1 north core base wall which was 12 feet thick.  Note the 3x7 foot utility connection hallway running the length of the wall section that has daylight shining through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you interested in protecting the US Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Please quit trying to sound patriotic with your libelous crap. You still haven't shown one photo of a concrete core wall in a WTC tower, there's no such thing as a "DoD steel mill," and the idea of 3-inch rebar in a 12" concrete wall is utterly absurd, as is the notion that all of the concrete in these alleged walls was blown away by explosives, leaving one piece of steel standing.
> If you want accurate details of the construction of the WTC towers, here's the link:
> http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch2.pdf
> Good grief...*
Click to expand...


If you had evidence your words might mean something.  As it is they expose your subterfuge.

The evidence is before you, but you ignore it.  I already know there are no plans available of the actual towers, and I know you have no interest in the Constitution or truth and justice with due process for the murders of 3,000 innocent people on US soil.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your response is incompetent because no evidence of the supposed core is provided.  Posted evidence shows an empty core area.
> 
> You do not appear to support truth and justice at all as you refuse to observe evidence and have none.
> 
> Are you working for the demise of the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Show me ONE photo of a poured concrete core wall above grade in a WTC tower. Still waiting...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *It also makes a liar out of him. although that wasn't too difficult.*
Click to expand...


The images of construction showing concrete were removed from the available construciton photos of the Twin towers, and that statement is fully possible as fact.  What is not possible as fact is that the supposed structure FEMA says existed as the core NOT BE SEEN, and it is not, on 9-11 in the core.

So you are working against the Constitution with your efforts here and in essence supporting that the means of mass murder remain secret in order to support the insurrection using 9-11 as a pivotal point of takeover.


----------



## kwc57

Christophera said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just in........Obama might not be an American citizen.  You might wat to look into it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, but this topic prempts that and without resolution to this issue, the impetus will never be found to correct the matter.  Without that resolution , there will be no rule of law, no matter where one is born.
Click to expand...


*Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*


----------



## Christophera

kwc57 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just in........Obama might not be an American citizen.  You might wat to look into it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but this topic prempts that and without resolution to this issue, the impetus will never be found to correct the matter.  Without that resolution , there will be no rule of law, no matter where one is born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*
Click to expand...


You laugh at the demise of the US Constitution.  Thanks for showing your sentiments.


----------



## kwc57

Christophera said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but this topic prempts that and without resolution to this issue, the impetus will never be found to correct the matter.  Without that resolution , there will be no rule of law, no matter where one is born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You laugh at the demise of the US Constitution.  Thanks for showing your sentiments.
Click to expand...


No, I love the constitution.  I laugh at you believing in your tin hat, black helicopter, conspiracy theories.


----------



## Christophera

kwc57 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You laugh at the demise of the US Constitution.  Thanks for showing your sentiments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I love the constitution.  I laugh at you believing in your tin hat, black helicopter, conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...


So why are you not interested in preserving the Constitution? When you can produce no evidence substantciating your position, but I can substantiate what I assert, your statement appears false.  Lip service.

Apparently the Constitution is not worth your using your eyes and ability to reason and you prefer believing FEMA, not created under the Constitution..


----------



## Toro

How does a NIST report lead to the demise of the constitution?


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> How does a NIST report lead to the demise of the constitution?



Duh!

The rights of 3,000 were violated extremely and their due process remains unfulfilled.  Equal protection of the law are Constitutional rights.  Americans share their rights.  My rights are the same as rights of another Americans.

My rights were violated when a proper, correct "cause of death" was not rendered by NIST, for what ever reason.  Not knowing how 3,000 died on 9-11 could cost me or those I love their lives.

Duh!

The notion of law and order as beneficial to society.

When *3,000* case of constitutional rights violations happen, all Americans rights and the ability to enforce them is compromised.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> The rights of 3,000 were violated extremely and their due process remains unfulfilled.  Equal protection of the law are Constitutional rights.  Americans share their rights.  My rights are the same as rights of another Americans.
> 
> My rights were violated when a proper, correct "cause of death" was not rendered by NIST, for what ever reason.  Not knowing how 3,000 died on 9-11 could cost me or those I love their lives.



de·mise  (d-mz)
n.
1.
a. Death.
*b. The end of existence or activity; termination:*

So, what you are telling me is that the NIST report leads to the end of the existence of the constitution?

In all due respect, quit with the melodrama.  That is such utter nonsense.  Do you have any understanding or knowledge of the history of your own country?  As tragic as 9/11 was, there have been far, far greater violations of the articles or the intent of the constitution by the governments yet the constitution endures.

Give me a break.


----------



## Paulie

Christophera said:


> This is not structural steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very simple.  The structure FEMA describes did not exist.



Please tell me how I'm supposed to look at that picture and see anything other than a vague silhouette behind a bunch of smoke.

Do you really expect people, laymen especially, to look at that picture and see something as specific as what you're claiming?


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rights of 3,000 were violated extremely and their due process remains unfulfilled.  Equal protection of the law are Constitutional rights.  Americans share their rights.  My rights are the same as rights of another Americans.
> 
> My rights were violated when a proper, correct "cause of death" was not rendered by NIST, for what ever reason.  Not knowing how 3,000 died on 9-11 could cost me or those I love their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de·mise  (d-mz)
> n.
> 1.
> a. Death.
> *b. The end of existence or activity; termination:*
> 
> So, what you are telling me is that the NIST report leads to the end of the existence of the constitution?
> 
> In all due respect, quit with the melodrama.  That is such utter nonsense.  Do you have any understanding or knowledge of the history of your own country?  As tragic as 9/11 was, there have been far, far greater violations of the articles or the intent of the constitution by the governments yet the constitution endures.
> 
> Give me a break.
Click to expand...


TheConstituton is in shambles.  Just look at how title 42 §1988 are implimented in Wilson v. Garcia and used ever since.  Moron.

Give America a break.  Support lawful government.  Not your country canadian get the numbers right, "3,000 murdered" on American soil.  

My rights and Consitutition are at stake. My childrens lives too.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> TheConstituton is in shambles.  Just look at how title 42 §1988 are implimented in Wilson v. Garcia and used ever since.  Moron.
> 
> Give America a break.  Support lawful government.  Not your country canadian get the numbers right, "3,000 murdered" on American soil.
> 
> My rights and Consitutition are at stake. My childrens lives too.





The constitution was being violated the moment it was fucking written when only white men who owned land could vote, not to mention little things, like, oh, slavery, segregation, slaughter of the Indians, and so on and so on and so on.  It must be embarrassing for a Canadian to point out these things to you.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> TheConstituton is in shambles.  Just look at how title 42 §1988 are implimented in Wilson v. Garcia and used ever since.  Moron.
> 
> Give America a break.  Support lawful government.  Not your country canadian get the numbers right, "3,000 murdered" on American soil.
> 
> My rights and Consitutition are at stake. My childrens lives too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The constitution was being violated the moment it was fucking written when only white men who owned land could vote, not to mention little things, like, oh, slavery, segregation, slaughter of the Indians, and so on and so on and so on.  It must be embarrassing for a Canadian to point out these things to you.
Click to expand...


Now we know you want people to think with your distortions whatever compromise was effected through manipulations of the past, justifies its compromise now.

Give up canandian.  I have a thread for you.

You support that the means mass murder reamin secret.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Now we know you want people to think with your distortions whatever compromise was effected through manipulations of the past, justifies its compromise now.



You seem to have little understanding of context, let alone the history of your own country.  You said earlier that an NIST report is leading to the demise of the constitution.  That is a laughable conclusion, given the gross violations of the constitution in the past.  Yet, somehow, America endures.

What little faith you have in this great country.



> Give up canandian.



I'm pwning your sorry ass.  Why would I give up?  Out of boredom, maybe.



> I have a thread for you
> 
> You support that the means mass murder reamin secret.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html


 
I have no horse in this race, twoofer.  I don't support either party, though I loathed Bush and am disgusted by the Republican party at the moment.  You twoofers could change my mind if you could come up with something other than conjecture and circumstance.  But you can't.  And your gross simplification and exaggerations such as 

"the demise of the Constitution"

not to mention lack of understanding of context and randomness just makes me want to get away as possible from such nuttiness.


----------



## rdean

Christophera said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this.  You take a glass and freeze it.  Not dip just the end into hot water.  Snap!
> 
> That's what brought the towers down.  Some areas were at room temperature, others at 600 to 800 degrees.  The areas of intense heat brought about by 30,000 liters of jet fuel, caused the building to "buckle" between areas of low temperature and super high temperature.  It's like the most basic physics and so easy to reproduce with stuff in your kitchen.
> 
> So often, the simplest explanation is the correct one.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread about what happened or how it happened.  This is a thread about a simple deception by FEMA of the agency conducting an analysis of a structure that was supposed to have collapsed.
> 
> The deception invalidates the analysis.
Click to expand...


No, the conspiracy invalidates sanity.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> Give America a break.  Support lawful government.  Not your country canadian get the numbers right, "3,000 murdered" on American soil.
> 
> My rights and Consitutition are at stake. My childrens lives too.





The constitution was being violated the moment it was fucking written when only white men who owned land could vote, not to mention little things, like, oh, slavery, segregation, slaughter of the Indians, and so on and so on and so on.  It must be embarrassing for a Canadian to point out these things to you.[/QUOTE]

Now we know you want people to think with your distortions whatever compromise was effected through manipulations of the past, justifies its compromise now.

Give up canandian.  I have a thread for you.

You support that the means mass murder reamin secret.

[/QUOTE]
*
I read quite a bit of your garbage.

I still have no idea what you're saying.  

Are you saying the construction was sub-standard?  If so, how in the hell did it stand for 30 years--BOTH TOWERS?  Just for starters.


*


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know you want people to think with your distortions whatever compromise was effected through manipulations of the past, justifies its compromise now.
> 
> Give up canandian.  I have a thread for you.
> 
> You support that the means mass murder reamin secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I read quite a bit of your garbage.
> 
> I still have no idea what you're saying.
> 
> Are you saying the construction was sub-standard?  If so, how in the hell did it stand for 30 years--BOTH TOWERS?  Just for starters.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


How well did you read?  Not well enough.  The construction of the towers was actually a great deal stronger than the truth movement thinks.  That is why Frank DeMartino engineer for the port authority said "The Twins could take multiple plane hits", he then compared a plane to a pencil poking a hole in a window screen to illustrate how little the plane compromises the shear strength of the concrete walls.

Notice the tower hit hardest stood for a long time after being hit.

THIS thread is not about how they came down, but that fact supports that they were stronger.  The structure that the truth movement thinks existed did not.  They take their information straight from FEMA without any reason other than "everybody does(?)" or some such nonsense.

Mr. Martino died on 9-11.

The Towers to resist torsion and sway had to be extremely ridgid.  While they stood they took 110 mph winds 3 times.  They were designed for 120.  The core was like a vertical piece of steel reinforced concrete pipe but rectangular.  The structure supporting the floors around it was steel.

Steel has greater compresive strength but it flexes.  The concrete kept the steel straight where it could take the greatest loads.

The canadian keeps asserting that there are official plans available.  It is not true.  You will not find any.  This infiltration of the US govenment depends on the division of the people.  Divide and conquer.  You people here don't know what is going on over there and vice versa.

The truth movement gets their plans from silverstein who made $6 billion on the tragedy.  Those plans are scans of blueprints and the scans were altered by the addition of revision tables to make them look as final drawings.

I knew they were faked so examined them very closely and found that a bout 20% of the drawings have a strange digital artifact in one or more of the cells of the graphic table.  Here is a screen shot.






Here it is on the original 9-11 conspiracy sites.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

The author of that site refuses to communicate.  They all do basically.


----------



## candycorn

_*


Christophera said:



			How well did you read?  Not well enough.  The construction of the towers was actually a great deal stronger than the truth movement thinks.  That is why Frank DeMartino engineer for the port authority said "The Twins could take multiple plane hits", he then compared a plane to a pencil poking a hole in a window screen to illustrate how little the plane compromises the shear strength of the concrete walls.

Notice the tower hit hardest stood for a long time after being hit.

THIS thread is not about how they came down, but that fact supports that they were stronger.  The structure that the truth movement thinks existed did not.  They take their information straight from FEMA without any reason other than "everybody does(?)" or some such nonsense.

Mr. Martino died on 9-11.

The Towers to resist torsion and sway had to be extremely ridgid.  While they stood they took 110 mph winds 3 times.  They were designed for 120.  The core was like a vertical piece of steel reinforced concrete pipe but rectangular.  The structure supporting the floors around it was steel.

Steel has greater compresive strength but it flexes.  The concrete kept the steel straight where it could take the greatest loads.

The canadian keeps asserting that there are official plans available.  It is not true.  You will not find any.  This infiltration of the US govenment depends on the division of the people.  Divide and conquer.  You people here don't know what is going on over there and vice versa.

The truth movement gets their plans from silverstein who made $6 billion on the tragedy.  Those plans are scans of blueprints and the scans were altered by the addition of revision tables to make them look as final drawings.

I knew they were faked so examined them very closely and found that a bout 20% of the drawings have a strange digital artifact in one or more of the cells of the graphic table.  Here is a screen shot.

The author of that site refuses to communicate.  They all do basically.
		
Click to expand...

*_

*Uhhh....okay.

So the towers were strong enough to sustain the attacks of planes?  

Not really.  Not apparently.

You really need to come on out and say in two sentences what your thesis is because nobody can follow what you're trying to say.

In fact, you seem to be going out of your way to "not" state what you think. 

Its tiresome.*


----------



## Toro

Larry Silverstein did not "make" $6 billion.

Silverstein received $4.55 billion in insurance claims.

http://gothamist.com/2007/05/24/world_trade_cen_5.php

He is rebuilding the site at a cost of $6.3 billion.

http://select.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=FB0616FD385B0C748EDDAD0894DE404482

Someone is deceiving, but it isn't FEMA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> Thanks for posting Christophera
> 
> Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11



yeah thanks for posting this Christophera.as you can see, the blind sheep  like Toro,Elivs and others are going to bury their heads in the sand like ostriches though and only see what they WANT to see.Their so much in denial about many government conspiracys around here as you can see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the demise of the US Constitution is not a conspiracy as defined by the current connotation of the term "conspiracy theory".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would not like such a notion.
> 
> Are you an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes I'm american.  Technically the truthers are correct when they say the official story is a conspiracy theory.  ie 19 hijackers under the leadership of bin laden and al zawahiri hijacked jets, crashed them, etc.
Click to expand...


which of course is the fantasy of the 9/11 coverup commission of course.something your too scared to comprehend.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holohoax is more despicable.  9/11 is more laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have it backwards Toro
> 
> The Holohoax is more laughable and 9/11 is more despicable
Click to expand...


yeah your right.As usual Toto has it backwards.Sunny has it right.


----------



## Dante

Christophera said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a thread about what happened or how it happened.  This is a thread about a simple deception by FEMA of the agency conducting an analysis of a structure that was supposed to have collapsed.
> 
> The deception invalidates the analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence but think that evidence is cuckoo?  You provide no reasoning.
> 
> Do you support the US Constitution or would you rather see the rights and freedoms of Americans disappear?
Click to expand...


I'd rather your rights and freedoms be forfeited. You are judged unworthy.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Holohoax is more despicable. 9/11 is more laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards Toro
> 
> The Holohoax is more laughable and 9/11 is more despicable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah your right.As usual Toto has it backwards.Sunny has it right.
Click to expand...

why am i NOT surprised to find out you are a Holocaust denier as well as a nutty troofer


----------



## kwc57

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards Toro
> 
> The Holohoax is more laughable and 9/11 is more despicable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah your right.As usual Toto has it backwards.Sunny has it right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why am i NOT surprised to find out you are a Holocaust denier as well as a nutty troofer
Click to expand...


Maybe we should ask to see his birth certificate.


----------



## Dante

Christophera said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your response is incompetent because no evidence of the supposed core is provided.  Posted evidence shows an empty core area.
> 
> You do not appear to support truth and justice at all as you refuse to observe evidence and have none.
> 
> Are you working for the demise of the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle jerk alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so the Consitution means nothing and the matter is therefore left out with an inept, juvenile attempt at ridicule.
Click to expand...

_if you say so. afterall, you're the expert on shit like that._


----------



## DiveCon

kwc57 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah your right.As usual Toto has it backwards.Sunny has it right.
> 
> 
> 
> why am i NOT surprised to find out you are a Holocaust denier as well as a nutty troofer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should ask to see his birth certificate.
Click to expand...

i'd lay odds he is a birfer as well
lol


----------



## kwc57

DiveCon said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why am i NOT surprised to find out you are a Holocaust denier as well as a nutty troofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should ask to see his birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'd lay odds he is a birfer as well
> lol
Click to expand...


And that JFK and Elvis are alive and well and orbiting Earth in flying saucers.


----------



## DiveCon

kwc57 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should ask to see his birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> i'd lay odds he is a birfer as well
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that JFK and Elvis are alive and well and orbiting Earth in flying saucers.
Click to expand...

 no, and yes
you have to remember, JFK was killed because he was going to expose the infamous "them"


----------



## Christophera

No evidence, all ad hominum, no reason, no respect for the constitution, all intended to psychologically manipulate the viewer in support that the means of mass murder remain secret.

No consideration for due process of the right of the victims or other Americans right to equal protection of law.

Shameful.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No evidence, all ad hominum, no reason, no respect for the constitution, all intended to psychologically manipulate the viewer in support that the means of mass murder remain secret.
> 
> No consideration for due process of the right of the victims or other Americans right to equal protection of law.
> 
> Shameful.


they have HAD due process
we were attacked


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence, all ad hominum, no reason, no respect for the constitution, all intended to psychologically manipulate the viewer in support that the means of mass murder remain secret.
> 
> No consideration for due process of the right of the victims or other Americans right to equal protection of law.
> 
> Shameful.
> 
> 
> 
> they have HAD due process
> we were attacked
Click to expand...


Due process regarding the cause of death has not been provided because the "cause of death" determination cannot be correct if the official entity analysing what was termed a collapse was using ERRONEOUS information.

This image does not show steel core columns.







This is what FEMA says should be standing there.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence, all ad hominum, no reason, no respect for the constitution, all intended to psychologically manipulate the viewer in support that the means of mass murder remain secret.
> 
> No consideration for due process of the right of the victims or other Americans right to equal protection of law.
> 
> Shameful.
> 
> 
> 
> they have HAD due process
> we were attacked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Due process regarding the cause of death has not been provided because the "cause of death" determination cannot be correct if the official entity analysing what was termed a collapse was using ERRONEOUS information.
> 
> This image does not show steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what FEMA says should be standing there.
Click to expand...

wrong, that FEMA image is just a simplified example of the tube inside a tube construction
which was HOW the twin towers were built


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have HAD due process
> we were attacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process regarding the cause of death has not been provided because the "cause of death" determination cannot be correct if the official entity analysing what was termed a collapse was using ERRONEOUS information.
> 
> This image does not show steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what FEMA says should be standing there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong, that FEMA image is just a simplified example of the tube inside a tube construction
> which was HOW the twin towers were built
Click to expand...


Such a statement is pure nonsense and obvious when comparing the 2 images.

The 9-11 show THE core of WTC 2, the inner tube of the "tube in a tube" construction.

The FEMA diagram shows separate core columns inthe core not a "tube in a tube".

Some of the perpetrators agents try to call the FEMA core, "bundled tube" construction.  So where is the bundling in the image OR the diagram.  Non sense and NEVER seen on 9-11 as is prove in this thread.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due process regarding the cause of death has not been provided because the "cause of death" determination cannot be correct if the official entity analysing what was termed a collapse was using ERRONEOUS information.
> 
> This image does not show steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what FEMA says should be standing there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, that FEMA image is just a simplified example of the tube inside a tube construction
> which was HOW the twin towers were built
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a statement is pure nonsense and obvious when comparing the 2 images.
> 
> The 9-11 show THE core of WTC 2, the inner tube of the "tube in a tube" construction.
> 
> The FEMA diagram shows separate core columns inthe core not a "tube in a tube".
> 
> Some of the perpetrators agents try to call the FEMA core, "bundled tube" construction.  So where is the bundling in the image OR the diagram.  Non sense and NEVER seen on 9-11 as is prove in this thread.
Click to expand...

its exactly that
look at the construction photos, its a tube within a tube
sheeesh


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, that FEMA image is just a simplified example of the tube inside a tube construction
> which was HOW the twin towers were built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a statement is pure nonsense and obvious when comparing the 2 images.
> 
> The 9-11 images show THE core of WTC 2, the inner tube of the "tube in a tube" construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FEMA diagram shows separate core columns inthe core not a "tube in a tube".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the perpetrators agents try to call the FEMA core, "bundled tube" construction.  So where is the bundling in the image OR the diagram.  Non sense and NEVER seen on 9-11 as is prove in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its exactly that
> look at the construction photos, its a tube within a tube
> sheeesh
Click to expand...


Nothing shows the inner tube EXCEPT the 9-11 image of the actual tower.

Start using evidence and reason, stop supporting secret means of mass murder.  Start supporting lawfull government, stop assisting the infiltrator by obscuring the information leading to the exposure of the secret means of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a statement is pure nonsense and obvious when comparing the 2 images.
> 
> The 9-11 images show THE core of WTC 2, the inner tube of the "tube in a tube" construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FEMA diagram shows separate core columns inthe core not a "tube in a tube".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the perpetrators agents try to call the FEMA core, "bundled tube" construction.  So where is the bundling in the image OR the diagram.  Non sense and NEVER seen on 9-11 as is prove in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> its exactly that
> look at the construction photos, its a tube within a tube
> sheeesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing shows the inner tube EXCEPT the 9-11 image of the actual tower.
> 
> Start using evidence and reason, stop supporting secret means of mass murder.  Start supporting lawfull government, stop assisting the infiltrator by obscuring the information leading to the exposure of the secret means of mass murder.
Click to expand...

so, you MUST believe something OTHER than the two planes crashing into those towers caused the buildings to fall

please elaborate


----------



## Christophera

No.  I'm all about due process being served in a case of mass murder that was used to subvert the Consitition and US law.

Are you against that?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No.  I'm all about due process being served in a case of mass murder that was used to subvert the Consitition and US law.
> 
> Are you against that?


due process has been served


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I'm all about due process being served in a case of mass murder that was used to subvert the Consitition and US law.
> 
> Are you against that?
> 
> 
> 
> due process has been served
Click to expand...


I've proven it has not, (see concrete behind to left of flag)







and you have been attempting to dismiss the evidence, ............................ with nothing.

Such behavior, in the face of the uses of the deprivation of constitutitonal due process by infiltrators, is treason.

Will you continue?


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> I've proven it has not,



You haven't proven anything really.  It's just another theory totally based on your assumptions backed up by the shakiest of conjecture, and trotted out as the "smoking gun."  

If you have anything, you should get an attorney and file suit.  Obviously, you have a ton of time on your hands and nothing else going in your life.  

If you don't have anything, stop wasting everybody's time with your craap.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm all about due process being served in a case of mass murder that was used to subvert the Consitition and US law.
> 
> Are you against that?
> 
> 
> 
> due process has been served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven it has not, (see concrete behind to left of flag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you have been attempting to dismiss the evidence, ............................ with nothing.
> 
> Such behavior, in the face of the uses of the deprivation of constitutitonal due process by infiltrators, is treason.
> 
> Will you continue?
Click to expand...

again, what you see standing up there is the OUTTER SHELL

and that is a combination of steel and an aluminum coating


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> due process has been served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven it has not, (see concrete behind to left of flag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you have been attempting to dismiss the evidence, ............................ with nothing.
> 
> Such behavior, in the face of the uses of the deprivation of constitutitonal due process by infiltrators, is treason.
> 
> Will you continue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, what you see standing up there is the OUTTER SHELL
> 
> and that is a combination of steel and an aluminum coating
Click to expand...


You are absolutely clueless.

"combination of steel and an aluminum coating"

Bwwwwwwwwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamoahahhhaaaa.OMG!

Do you mean the perimeter walls and aluminum facade?  Do you realize they were 14x14" box columns with 22" spacing?

Does that look like such a structure?

This may be the first time I've seen such a large degree of incompetence in this arena.  You are definitely unable to use evidence and reason here.  You perhaps are not a traitor, but you are absolutely a moron.

Mostly for trying to make the argument you attempt with no evidence and no ability to use evidence, and the assertion, ....... of those facts, ......... is very reasonable.

Now that you know what you don't know, after proving you don't, to somebody who does and they've informed you, ....... to continue what you are doing exhibits treasonous behavior, or perhpas just sociopathic behavior at the least, will you escalate your offense?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven it has not, (see concrete behind to left of flag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you have been attempting to dismiss the evidence, ............................ with nothing.
> 
> Such behavior, in the face of the uses of the deprivation of constitutitonal due process by infiltrators, is treason.
> 
> Will you continue?
> 
> 
> 
> again, what you see standing up there is the OUTTER SHELL
> 
> and that is a combination of steel and an aluminum coating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are absolutely clueless.
> 
> "combination of steel and an aluminum coating"
> 
> Bwwwwwwwwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamoahahhhaaaa.OMG!
> 
> Do you mean the perimeter walls and aluminum facade?  Do you realize they were 14x14" box columns with 22" spacing?
> 
> Does that look like such a structure?
> 
> This may be the first time I've seen such a large degree of incompetence in this arena.  You are definitely unable to use evidence and reason here.  You perhaps are not a traitor, but you are absolutely a moron.
> 
> Mostly for trying to make the argument you attempt with no evidence and no ability to use evidence, and the assertion, ....... of those facts, ......... is very reasonable.
> 
> Now that you know what you don't know, after proving you don't, to somebody who does and they've informed you, ....... to continue what you are doing exhibits treasonous behavior, or perhpas just sociopathic behavior at the least, will you escalate your offense?
Click to expand...

YES, it looks exactly like the outter wall of the WTC
you are showing what a dumb fuck you are if you say it doesnt


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, what you see standing up there is the OUTTER SHELL
> 
> and that is a combination of steel and an aluminum coating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely clueless.
> 
> "combination of steel and an aluminum coating"
> 
> Bwwwwwwwwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamoahahhhaaaa.OMG!
> 
> Do you mean the perimeter walls and aluminum facade?  Do you realize they were 14x14" box columns with 22" spacing?
> 
> Does that look like such a structure?
> 
> This may be the first time I've seen such a large degree of incompetence in this arena.  You are definitely unable to use evidence and reason here.  You perhaps are not a traitor, but you are absolutely a moron.
> 
> Mostly for trying to make the argument you attempt with no evidence and no ability to use evidence, and the assertion, ....... of those facts, ......... is very reasonable.
> 
> Now that you know what you don't know, after proving you don't, to somebody who does and they've informed you, ....... to continue what you are doing exhibits treasonous behavior, or perhpas just sociopathic behavior at the least, will you escalate your offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES, it looks exactly like the outter wall of the WTC
> you are showing what a dumb fuck you are if you say it doesnt
Click to expand...


No wonder you don't use evidence, it would show you are wrong.






You are saying the below resembles part of the face of the Twins above.

http://iforms.osha-slc.gov/Publications/OSHA3189/images/osha3189_img_3.jpg





Here is a much closer shot that shows the column to be an interior box column, perhaps 2 x 5 feet at the base and 20 feet from the the adjacent column left of the concrete core wall at its base


----------



## DiveCon

YES


----------



## DiveCon

you are too fucking stupid
grow a fucking brain


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> YES



Nonsense, ...... and very obvious.


----------



## Luissa

what happened to the gold?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, ...... and very obvious.
Click to expand...

you are not only a fucking idiot, you are dishonest as well


----------



## Christophera

http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/

FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E. 






*Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. He&#8217;s still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.

&#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible."

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
*

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer describes a concrete core at chapter 2.1

Left of the spire is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core shear wall.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. Hes still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.
> 
> Beyond the reaction that any citizen hasthe sadness that we all feelyou have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic, says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible."
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> *
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer describes a concrete core at chapter 2.1
> 
> Left of the spire is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core shear wall.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is just an outright lie. There were no shear walls in the tower cores, and shear resistance for the towers was provided at every floor by continuous 52" high steel spandrels inside of the perimeter columns. These kept the building from racking, and the floor trusses transferred the shear resistance to the core. The fact that you can't produce even one photo of these alleged concrete shear walls speaks volumes.  *


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. Hes still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.
> 
> Beyond the reaction that any citizen hasthe sadness that we all feelyou have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic, says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible."
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> *
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer describes a concrete core at chapter 2.1
> 
> Left of the spire is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core shear wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *This is just an outright lie. There were no shear walls in the tower cores, *
Click to expand...


You are in error and the quote you've made proves such as it has an image of the end view of the concrete shear wall of WTC 1 core with a statement of the chief engineer.

Also you have provided no evidence to substantciate your statement, so it is incompetent in this thread.  Note that I've been asking for proof of the supposed steel core columns with an image from 9-11 that shows them in the core area and NO ONE has ever posted such.

This is the core of WTC 2.






Does it look like the core FEMA says existed?






The below scan of a photocopy from the "The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992" identifies a concrete core.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. Hes still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.
> 
> Beyond the reaction that any citizen hasthe sadness that we all feelyou have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic, says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible."
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> *
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer describes a concrete core at chapter 2.1
> 
> Left of the spire is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core shear wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *This is just an outright lie. There were no shear walls in the tower cores, *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in error and the quote you've made proves such as it has an image of the end view of the concrete shear wall of WTC 1 core with a statement of the chief engineer.
> 
> Also you have provided no evidence to substantciate your statement, so it is incompetent in this thread.  Note that I've been asking for proof of the supposed steel core columns with an image from 9-11 that shows them in the core area and NO ONE has ever posted such.
> 
> This is the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look like the core FEMA says existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below scan of a photocopy from the "The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992" identifies a concrete core.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 You apparently tried to bullshit Mark Roberts with your shear wall malarkey, Christophera, because this is on his web site:


http://wtc7lies.googlepages.com/ChristopherasCorecopy.jpg/ChristopherasCorecopy-full.jpg
There are more photos of the WTC tower cores under construction at this link:
911 Links - WTC Core Construction
Your photos show dust clouds and smoke during the collapses, not evidence of your imaginary, "Invisicrete" walls.
And "3-inch rebar" in a 12" concrete wall? LOL. You're kidding, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

something I have noticed here is 9/11 is obviously a topic that many people are easily more sensitive about and really want to come on and talk about more than most topics for some reason.I mean topics like the JFK assassination thread for instance and Terrals swine flu thread as well,particularly Terrals swine flu thread,were made a lot longer ago than this 9/11 thread.Terrals swine flu thread was first post back in april and the JFK thread back in the middle of july.Yet the JFK thread only has 192 posts on it and Terrals swine flu thread,amazingly just 242,where THIS thread was only created not even a week ago and it ALREADY has 275!!!!!  Obviously 9/11 hits closer to home with people than those other threads "even though both of those topics are every bit just as important" for some strange reason.the other two just tragic yet it doesnt get the attention these 9/11 threads so.go figure.doesnt surprise me though I guess.cause I come across lots of people who can accept it that the CIA was behind the kennedy assassination. 9/11 though,even though the evidence is is EVEN more overwhelming,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *This is just an outright lie. There were no shear walls in the tower cores, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are in error and the quote you've made proves such as it has an image of the end view of the concrete shear wall of WTC 1 core with a statement of the chief engineer.
> 
> Also you have provided no evidence to substantciate your statement, so it is incompetent in this thread.  Note that I've been asking for proof of the supposed steel core columns with an image from 9-11 that shows them in the core area and NO ONE has ever posted such.
> 
> This is the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look like the core FEMA says existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below scan of a photocopy from the "The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992" identifies a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> You apparently tried to bullshit Mark Roberts with your shear wall malarkey, Christophera, because this is on his web site:
> 
> 
> http://wtc7lies.googlepages.com/ChristopherasCorecopy.jpg/ChristopherasCorecopy-full.jpg
> There are more photos of the WTC tower cores under construction at this link:
> 911 Links - WTC Core Construction
> Your photos show dust clouds and smoke during the collapses, not evidence of your imaginary, "Invisicrete" walls.
> And "3-inch rebar" in a 12" concrete wall? LOL. You're kidding, right?
Click to expand...


You appear to have no knowledge of structural engineering.  Your reference doesn't either because they prove their criticism erroneous with this image on your references server and page.






Left and right of the center crane are seen "butt plates" on top of the elevator guide rail support steel occupying the core.  They have no lateral strength and cannot be used to join sections of "core columns".  Only a 100% deep fillet weld is accepatable.

Accordingly all of your evidence has been proven to be misrepresentation.  Yuo are supporting that the means of mass murder remain secret, wheter you know it or not.

If you would have read the thread which has become congested by the efforts of others unwittingly, or even knowingly, (ditzcon/toromierda team) supporting the secret methods of mass murder, you would have found the image proving the steel core column deception.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1449789-post38.html


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> something I have noticed here is 9/11 is obviously a topic that many people are easily more sensitive about and really want to come on and talk about more than most topics for some reason.



When 3,000 innocents died in 20 seconds on 9-11 then the investigation was blocked by federal admin, then cameras confiscated, then steel (gps on nyc trucking) shipped to india and china, then the air traffic controller tapes were destroyed, no black boxes, molten steel, miles of superfine dust, FEMA set up for an mass exercise 2.5 miles away the day before, then we find our airforce was flying exercises with similar aspects to what is actually happening over 1,500 miles away, people have a clue.  There is a great deal of fear for that reason.

Most of the posting you see is unreasonable opposition to my argument.  Or, they actually have nothing to oppose with and are obfuscating to try and dilute and confuse the evidence.  The thread is fluffed by agents of the post 9-11 disinformation campaign, a psyops in many ways because it depends on social fears.  Not the same fears that make people interested.  The social fears I refer to are artificial to a sincere societal exchange.  Fears that only show up when manipulation is being conducted.



9/11 inside job said:


> I mean topics like the JFK assassination thread for instance and Terrals swine flu thread as well, particularly Terrals swine flu thread,were made a lot longer ago than this 9/11 thread. Terrals swine flu thread was first post back in april and the JFK thread back in the middle of july.Yet the JFK thread only has 192 posts on it and Terrals swine flu thread,amazingly just 242,where THIS thread was only created not even a week ago and it ALREADY has 275!!!!!  Obviously 9/11 hits closer to home with people than those other threads "even though both of those topics are every bit just as important" for some strange reason.the other two just tragic yet it doesnt get the attention these 9/11 threads so.go figure.doesnt surprise me though I guess.cause I come across lots of people who can accept it that the CIA was behind the kennedy assassination. 9/11 though,even though the evidence is is EVEN more overwhelming,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.



People know what is important and they also know that there is something not quite right with the "urgency" and myriad of useless detail associated with those topics.  It is useless information and Terral has shown he can provide no rational uses for the information he shares on 9-11, let alone the others.  The alternative media is now corrupted with "over information".


----------



## Albury Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> something I have noticed here is 9/11 is obviously a topic that many people are easily more sensitive about and really want to come on and talk about more than most topics for some reason.I mean topics like the JFK assassination thread for instance and Terrals swine flu thread as well,particularly Terrals swine flu thread,were made a lot longer ago than this 9/11 thread.Terrals swine flu thread was first post back in april and the JFK thread back in the middle of july.Yet the JFK thread only has 192 posts on it and Terrals swine flu thread,amazingly just 242,where THIS thread was only created not even a week ago and it ALREADY has 275!!!!!  Obviously 9/11 hits closer to home with people than those other threads "even though both of those topics are every bit just as important" for some strange reason.the other two just tragic yet it doesnt get the attention these 9/11 threads so.go figure.doesnt surprise me though I guess.cause I come across lots of people who can accept it that the CIA was behind the kennedy assassination. 9/11 though,even though the evidence is is EVEN more overwhelming,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
You're confusing "overwhelming" with "non-existent."


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> something I have noticed here is 9/11 is obviously a topic that many people are easily more sensitive about and really want to come on and talk about more than most topics for some reason.I mean topics like the JFK assassination thread for instance and Terrals swine flu thread as well,particularly Terrals swine flu thread,were made a lot longer ago than this 9/11 thread.Terrals swine flu thread was first post back in april and the JFK thread back in the middle of july.Yet the JFK thread only has 192 posts on it and Terrals swine flu thread,amazingly just 242,where THIS thread was only created not even a week ago and it ALREADY has 275!!!!!  Obviously 9/11 hits closer to home with people than those other threads "even though both of those topics are every bit just as important" for some strange reason.the other two just tragic yet it doesnt get the attention these 9/11 threads so.go figure.doesnt surprise me though I guess.cause I come across lots of people who can accept it that the CIA was behind the kennedy assassination. 9/11 though,even though the evidence is is EVEN more overwhelming,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> You're confusing "overwhelming" with "non-existent."
Click to expand...


You are attempting to generalize with a "minimization" a cognitive distortion and not at all accurate.  Such statements are unreasonable and every bit the typical of psyops tactics.

The infiltrators of the US government and the usurpers of the Constitution will appreciate your efforts.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> something I have noticed here is 9/11 is obviously a topic that many people are easily more sensitive about and really want to come on and talk about more than most topics for some reason.I mean topics like the JFK assassination thread for instance and Terrals swine flu thread as well,particularly Terrals swine flu thread,were made a lot longer ago than this 9/11 thread.Terrals swine flu thread was first post back in april and the JFK thread back in the middle of july.Yet the JFK thread only has 192 posts on it and Terrals swine flu thread,amazingly just 242,where THIS thread was only created not even a week ago and it ALREADY has 275!!!!!  Obviously 9/11 hits closer to home with people than those other threads "even though both of those topics are every bit just as important" for some strange reason.the other two just tragic yet it doesnt get the attention these 9/11 threads so.go figure.doesnt surprise me though I guess.cause I come across lots of people who can accept it that the CIA was behind the kennedy assassination. 9/11 though,even though the evidence is is EVEN more overwhelming,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> You're confusing "overwhelming" with "non-existent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are attempting to generalize with a "minimization" a cognitive distortion and not at all accurate.  Such statements are unreasonable and every bit the typical of psyops tactics.
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government and the usurpers of the Constitution will appreciate your efforts.
Click to expand...

so, you believe the "government" destroyed the WTC??


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> something I have noticed here is 9/11 is obviously a topic that many people are easily more sensitive about and really want to come on and talk about more than most topics for some reason.I mean topics like the JFK assassination thread for instance and Terrals swine flu thread as well,particularly Terrals swine flu thread,were made a lot longer ago than this 9/11 thread.Terrals swine flu thread was first post back in april and the JFK thread back in the middle of july.Yet the JFK thread only has 192 posts on it and Terrals swine flu thread,amazingly just 242,where THIS thread was only created not even a week ago and it ALREADY has 275!!!!!  Obviously 9/11 hits closer to home with people than those other threads "even though both of those topics are every bit just as important" for some strange reason.the other two just tragic yet it doesnt get the attention these 9/11 threads so.go figure.doesnt surprise me though I guess.cause I come across lots of people who can accept it that the CIA was behind the kennedy assassination. 9/11 though,even though the evidence is is EVEN more overwhelming,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> You're confusing "overwhelming" with "non-existent."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are attempting to generalize with a "minimization" a cognitive distortion and not at all accurate.  Such statements are unreasonable and every bit the typical of psyops tactics.
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government and the usurpers of the Constitution will appreciate your efforts.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I'd appreciate your efforts to produce even one photo or accurate account of these alleged12" poured concrete core walls in the WTC towers that were reinforced with "3-inch rebar."*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> *I'd appreciate your efforts to produce even one photo or accurate account of these alleged12" poured concrete core walls in the WTC towers that were reinforced with "3-inch rebar."*



Requested like someone who knows the perpetrators of mass murder logically removed them before they murdered 3,000 innocent people.

If I am correct about the deception, right about the filtering of the construction photos to remove all that showed concrete, right about your request, then I would not be able to find such photos, AND be  able to post an image of the core on 9-11 and see concrete surrounding the core while the core itself is empty.







At the same time, you would be unable to find an image of steel core columns in the core on 9-11.

Geeeeeeeeee, that is exactly the situation we have.  

BTW, here is the rebar.  Note the completely empty core.






I think that we should seriously consider that you are stupid for asking for those photos at this point.


----------



## DiveCon

please, show proof of these 12" concrete walls during construction


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> so, you believe the "government" destroyed the WTC??



I believe the US government is prohibited by logic from doing such a thing.  Any entity that happens to be in an offical government position and does or participates in such a thing ceases to be part of our government.  They then join the ranks of what would then be called "infiltrators" and "insurrectionists".

We should never compromise the ideal of the US government operating under the Consitution just because some group has compromised it temporarily, and never to cease unify to expose and to eject frauds who participate in treason as infiltrators.

It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you believe the "government" destroyed the WTC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the US government is prohibited by logic from doing such a thing.  Any entity that happens to be in an offical government position and does or participates in such a thing ceases to be part of our government.  They then join the ranks of what would then be called "infiltrators" and "insurrectionists".
> 
> We should never compromise the ideal of the US government operating under the Consitution just because some group has compromised it temporarily, and never to cease unify to expose and to eject frauds who participate in treason as infiltrators.
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.
Click to expand...

so then, you MUST believe they are at least complicit and covering up for those that you believe actually did it, right?


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.



No.  We think you are wrong and it is very clear who committed the act of war against the United States.  And it is no one in the US government, nor the Bush family, nor the oil companies, nor the Jews, nor Larry Silverstein, nor any silly inside conspiracy.  We think you are wasting an enormous amount of time and resources propagating this nonsense.

People who believe in the 9/11 conspiracy theories tend to believe in most conspiracy theories.  And those who have a proclivity to believe in conspiracy theories are generally weak-minded.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We think you are wrong
Click to expand...


Which is exactly what the perpetrators would want you to say.  But, ....... you have no evidence to show that I am.  While, I do have evidence showing I am correct.

A reasonable person NOT supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret, would simply.  "Yes", it appears by the evidence that FEMA could have decieved NIST


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret. The one concealing the means of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. We think you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is exactly what the *perpetrators *would want you to say. But, ....... you have no evidence to show that I am. While, I do have evidence showing I am correct.
> 
> A reasonable person NOT supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret, would simply. "Yes", it appears by the evidence that FEMA could have decieved NIST
Click to expand...

 and who are these people?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. We think you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly what the *perpetrators *would want you to say. But, ....... you have no evidence to show that I am. While, I do have evidence showing I am correct.
> 
> A reasonable person NOT supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret, would simply. "Yes", it appears by the evidence that FEMA could have decieved NIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and who are these people?
Click to expand...


What is important is identifying you, and why you support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  Currently you are a faceless, nameless supporter of something dangerous and digusting.  You will not say why you are here and you have no evidence to support your position.

The order of an investigation is as follows.
1. What happened. (I've proven that is not officially known)
2. How did it happen. (Once the proper structure is known, this might be determined.
3. Who did it. (Right now we know you are helping them to evade detection)

FEMA did decieve NIST and the world and I've proven it.  Due process has not been provided.

That proof invalidates the official cauue of death as collapse which makes an immediate inquiry into the deception mandatory by the chief law enforcement of NY state towards providing due process in the murders of 3,000 innicent people and the subsequent use of the deception of how they were murdered to conduct war


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly what the *perpetrators *would want you to say. But, ....... you have no evidence to show that I am. While, I do have evidence showing I am correct.
> 
> A reasonable person NOT supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret, would simply. "Yes", it appears by the evidence that FEMA could have decieved NIST
> 
> 
> 
> and who are these people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is important is identifying you, and why you support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  Currently you are a faceless, nameless supporter of something dangerous and digusting.  You will not say why you are here and you have no evidence to support your position.
> 
> The order of an investigation is as follows.
> 1. What happened. (I've proven that is not officially known)
> 2. How did it happen. (Once the proper structure is known, this might be determined.
> 3. Who did it. (Right now we know you are helping them to evade detection)
> 
> FEMA did decieve NIST and the world and I've proven it.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> That proof invalidates the official cauue of death as collapse which makes an immediate inquiry into the deception mandatory by the chief law enforcement of NY state towards providing due process in the murders of 3,000 innicent people and the subsequent use of the deception of how they were murdered to conduct war
Click to expand...

ok, the fun with you is over
you can fuck off
you are trying to get support to oppose people but you wont NAME the people?
you are a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and who are these people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is important is identifying you, and why you support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  Currently you are a faceless, nameless supporter of something dangerous and digusting.  You will not say why you are here and you have no evidence to support your position.
> 
> The order of an investigation is as follows.
> 1. What happened. (I've proven that is not officially known)
> 2. How did it happen. (Once the proper structure is known, this might be determined.
> 3. Who did it. (Right now we know you are helping them to evade detection)
> 
> FEMA did decieve NIST and the world and I've proven it.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> That proof invalidates the official cauue of death as collapse which makes an immediate inquiry into the deception mandatory by the chief law enforcement of NY state towards providing due process in the murders of 3,000 innicent people and the subsequent use of the deception of how they were murdered to conduct war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, the fun with you is over
> you can fuck off
> you are trying to get support to oppose people but you wont NAME the people?
> you are a fucking moron
Click to expand...



ok, the truth with you is lost
you can fuck off
We are trying to be sure of what happened that killed all those people BEFORE blaming anyone.
you are a fraud.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is important is identifying you, and why you support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  Currently you are a faceless, nameless supporter of something dangerous and digusting.  You will not say why you are here and you have no evidence to support your position.
> 
> The order of an investigation is as follows.
> 1. What happened. (I've proven that is not officially known)
> 2. How did it happen. (Once the proper structure is known, this might be determined.
> 3. Who did it. (Right now we know you are helping them to evade detection)
> 
> FEMA did decieve NIST and the world and I've proven it.  Due process has not been provided.
> 
> That proof invalidates the official cauue of death as collapse which makes an immediate inquiry into the deception mandatory by the chief law enforcement of NY state towards providing due process in the murders of 3,000 innicent people and the subsequent use of the deception of how they were murdered to conduct war
> 
> 
> 
> ok, the fun with you is over
> you can fuck off
> you are trying to get support to oppose people but you wont NAME the people?
> you are a fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok, the truth with you is lost
> you can fuck off
> We are trying to be sure of what happened that killed all those people BEFORE blaming anyone.
> you are a fraud.
Click to expand...

no, thats you that is the fraud, we KNOW what killed those people
highjacked airplanes were flown into them and the resulting fires helped to weaken the structures to the point of colapse

claiming anything else is fucking retarded


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, the fun with you is over
> you can fuck off
> you are trying to get support to oppose people but you wont NAME the people?
> you are a fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, the truth with you is lost
> you can fuck off
> We are trying to be sure of what happened that killed all those people BEFORE blaming anyone.
> you are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, thats you that is the fraud, we KNOW what killed those people
> highjacked airplanes were flown into them and the resulting fires helped to weaken the structures to the point of colapse
> 
> claiming anything else is fucking retarded
Click to expand...


Parroting the official story created by infiltrators, usurpers of the Constitution will not help you. 

*How could you possibly know if the agency analysing collapse didn't know the correct design of the buildings core?*  They don't know, and, ........... you don't want them or anyone to know.  Something very obvious when you come here doing what you do.

Plain and simple, you are working to keep the methods of mass murder secret and assist in the usurpation of the US Constitution.

If this were not true, you would be reasonably using evidence, and you're not.  Not mine, not yours.  You have none.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, the truth with you is lost
> you can fuck off
> We are trying to be sure of what happened that killed all those people BEFORE blaming anyone.
> you are a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> no, thats you that is the fraud, we KNOW what killed those people
> highjacked airplanes were flown into them and the resulting fires helped to weaken the structures to the point of colapse
> 
> claiming anything else is fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parroting the official story created by infiltrators, usurpers of the Constitution will not help you.
> 
> *How could you possibly know if the agency analysing collapse didn't know the correct design of the buildings core?*  They don't know, and, ........... you don't want them or anyone to know.  Something very obvious when you come here doing what you do.
> 
> Plain and simple, you are working to keep the methods of mass murder secret and assist in the usurpation of the US Constitution.
> 
> If this were not true, you would be reasonably using evidence, and you're not.  Not mine, not yours.  You have none.
Click to expand...

ah yes, the old tired "you are part of THEM" routine
the facts are known
the WTC was a tube within a tube of steel, there was no concrete wall in the core
the weight of concrete would have made it impossible as the steel alone wouldnt have been able to hold it
and each floor would have had to have a larger core the closer to the bottom because it would have had to be bigger to hold the weight of the concrete above
you are a complete idiot if you dont understand that

it was a marvel of construction of its time

you have been asked SEVERAL times to show proof there was a concrete wall in the core in some phase of the construction, it would NOT have been possible that SOME photos of it wouldnt be available


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  We think you are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is exactly what the perpetrators would want you to say.  But, ....... you have no evidence to show that I am.  While, I do have evidence showing I am correct.
> 
> A reasonable person NOT supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret, would simply.  "Yes", it appears by the evidence that FEMA could have decieved NIST
Click to expand...


No, the people who have committed mass murder are known.  The organization that sponsored them have admitted it, and the organization that sponsored the mass murders has every reason to admit it.

This just isn't about the core of the WTC.  You are implying - but refuse to say who, other than Larry Silverstein, of whom the basis of your conspiracy was wrong - that someone other than al-Qaeda is responsible for the murders.  For this to be the case, you have to corroborate many so-called conspiracy theories about 9/11, not just the core.

For example, it takes a massive effort to wire up a building for demolition.  In a complex that employed 50,000, why did no one see anyone planting explosives in the buildings?


----------



## Albury Smith

At the same time, you would be unable to find an image of steel core columns in the core on 9-11.

Geeeeeeeeee, that is exactly the situation we have. 

BTW, here is the rebar. Note the completely empty core.



I think that we should seriously consider that you are stupid for asking for those photos at this point. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I see the completely empty core, because there were never any concrete walls in it in the first place, but why is it stupid to demand proof of something? If I didn't, I'd be a prime candidate for your 9/11 "truth movement." Great picture of the "3-inch rebar," btw. I guess the concrete was all blown up and just one reinforcing rod was left untouched by the explosives, huh? Yeah, that's it.*


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, thats you that is the fraud, we KNOW what killed those people
> highjacked airplanes were flown into them and the resulting fires helped to weaken the structures to the point of colapse
> 
> claiming anything else is fucking retarded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parroting the official story created by infiltrators, usurpers of the Constitution will not help you.
> 
> *How could you possibly know if the agency analysing collapse didn't know the correct design of the buildings core?*  They don't know, and, ........... you don't want them or anyone to know.  Something very obvious when you come here doing what you do.
> 
> Plain and simple, you are working to keep the methods of mass murder secret and assist in the usurpation of the US Constitution.
> 
> If this were not true, you would be reasonably using evidence, and you're not.  Not mine, not yours.  You have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah yes, the old tired "you are part of THEM" routine
> the facts are known
> the WTC was a tube within a tube of steel, there was no concrete wall in the core
> the weight of concrete would have made it impossible as the steel alone wouldnt have been able to hold it
> and each floor would have had to have a larger core the closer to the bottom because it would have had to be bigger to hold the weight of the concrete above
> you are a complete idiot if you dont understand that
> 
> it was a marvel of construction of its time
> 
> you have been asked SEVERAL times to show proof there was a concrete wall in the core in some phase of the construction, it would NOT have been possible that SOME photos of it wouldnt be available
Click to expand...


*This guy's nuttier than squirrel sh*t.*


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you believe the "government" destroyed the WTC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the US government is prohibited by logic from doing such a thing.  Any entity that happens to be in an offical government position and does or participates in such a thing ceases to be part of our government.  They then join the ranks of what would then be called "infiltrators" and "insurrectionists".
> 
> We should never compromise the ideal of the US government operating under the Consitution just because some group has compromised it temporarily, and never to cease unify to expose and to eject frauds who participate in treason as infiltrators.
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Why are you protecting OBL, KSM, and the others who actually committed this atrocity, as well as the Cole attack and two US embassy bombings? Apparently this isn't clear enough for you:
World Islamic Front Statement Urging Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> something I have noticed here is 9/11 is obviously a topic that many people are easily more sensitive about and really want to come on and talk about more than most topics for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When 3,000 innocents died in 20 seconds on 9-11 then the investigation was blocked by federal admin, then cameras confiscated, then steel (gps on nyc trucking) shipped to india and china, then the air traffic controller tapes were destroyed, no black boxes, molten steel, miles of superfine dust, FEMA set up for an mass exercise 2.5 miles away the day before, then we find our airforce was flying exercises with similar aspects to what is actually happening over 1,500 miles away, people have a clue.  There is a great deal of fear for that reason.
> Yeah thats why their in denial.
> 
> Most of the posting you see is unreasonable opposition to my argument.  Or, they actually have nothing to oppose with and are obfuscating to try and dilute and confuse the evidence.  The thread is fluffed by agents of the post 9-11 disinformation campaign, a psyops in many ways because it depends on social fears.  Not the same fears that make people interested.  The social fears I refer to are artificial to a sincere societal exchange.  Fears that only show up when manipulation is being conducted.
> 
> Yeah I try not to even bother getting into an argument about 9/11 on the net anymore cause I have found that internet people are the WORST kind of people to try and reason with.They blatantly ignore facts and evidence .Yeah I can tell you got a couple of disinformation psyops here on this thread.they got disinformation agents everywhere on message boards.Toto and Divecon arent though,their just in denial.I've seen far more clever dis in fo agents that have  had far better posts  than them.Believe me your wasting your time on those two.I wouldnt bother with them.Divecon is in denial about ANY government conspiracy.He STILL believes that other fairy tale of the governments that oswald killed kennedy. Heck even my aunt at least will accept it that the CIA was behind that.9/11  she is close minded about of course cause she is a die hard republican.She wil listen to me when I talk about the evil autrocities Clinton committed in office,Bush though,it just goes through one ear and out the other with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean topics like the JFK assassination thread for instance and Terrals swine flu thread as well, particularly Terrals swine flu thread,were made a lot longer ago than this 9/11 thread. Terrals swine flu thread was first post back in april and the JFK thread back in the middle of july.Yet the JFK thread only has 192 posts on it and Terrals swine flu thread,amazingly just 242,where THIS thread was only created not even a week ago and it ALREADY has 275!!!!!  Obviously 9/11 hits closer to home with people than those other threads "even though both of those topics are every bit just as important" for some strange reason.the other two just tragic yet it doesnt get the attention these 9/11 threads so.go figure.doesnt surprise me though I guess.cause I come across lots of people who can accept it that the CIA was behind the kennedy assassination. 9/11 though,even though the evidence is is EVEN more overwhelming,it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People know what is important and they also know that there is something not quite right with the "urgency" and myriad of useless detail associated with those topics.  It is useless information and Terral has shown he can provide no rational uses for the information he shares on 9-11, let alone the others.  The alternative media is now corrupted with "over information".
Click to expand...


Have to totally disagree with you on Terral about 9/11.some of his other threads like swine flu I havent read through.But he has taken many people here to school such as Toto and Divecon that 9/11 was an inside job.of course like always,they buried their heads in the sand like an ostrich and ignored it cause they only see what they want to see.Terral definetely has a lot of great threads on 9/11 I strongly encourage you to look at.Dont know about his other threads but he backs up everything he says on 9/11 though.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you believe the "government" destroyed the WTC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the US government is prohibited by logic from doing such a thing.  Any entity that happens to be in an offical government position and does or participates in such a thing ceases to be part of our government.  They then join the ranks of what would then be called "infiltrators" and "insurrectionists".
> 
> We should never compromise the ideal of the US government operating under the Consitution just because some group has compromised it temporarily, and never to cease unify to expose and to eject frauds who participate in treason as infiltrators.
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why are you protecting OBL, KSM, and the others who actually committed this atrocity, as well as the Cole attack and two US embassy bombings? Apparently this isn't clear enough for you:
> World Islamic Front Statement Urging Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders*
Click to expand...


Another generalization while you ignore due process and have no evidence.  It is as if the Constitution did not exist for you.  It is as if lawful decent human performance was an alien concept.

All America need to do is recognize that there was a deception of the agency having the duty to determine the cause of death in a mass murder and demand due process.

FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is erroneous.  Americans, ......... observe rebar 400 feet off the ground, observe that there are no steel core columns in the core.






The chief law enforcement of NY state needs to know that the cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 has not yet been correctly determined.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the US government is prohibited by logic from doing such a thing.  Any entity that happens to be in an offical government position and does or participates in such a thing ceases to be part of our government.  They then join the ranks of what would then be called "infiltrators" and "insurrectionists".
> 
> We should never compromise the ideal of the US government operating under the Consitution just because some group has compromised it temporarily, and never to cease unify to expose and to eject frauds who participate in treason as infiltrators.
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why are you protecting OBL, KSM, and the others who actually committed this atrocity, as well as the Cole attack and two US embassy bombings? Apparently this isn't clear enough for you:
> World Islamic Front Statement Urging Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another generalization while you ignore due process and have no evidence.  It is as if the Constitution did not exist for you.  It is as if lawful decent human performance was an alien concept.
> 
> All America need to do is recognize that there was a deception of the agency having the duty to determine the cause of death in a mass murder and demand due process.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is erroneous.  Americans, ......... observe rebar 400 feet off the ground, observe that there are no steel core columns in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chief law enforcement of NY state needs to know that the cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 has not yet been correctly determined.
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*When are you finally going to cut the crap and post photos of these alleged concrete core walls with "3-inch rebar"?*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the US government is prohibited by logic from doing such a thing.  Any entity that happens to be in an offical government position and does or participates in such a thing ceases to be part of our government.  They then join the ranks of what would then be called "infiltrators" and "insurrectionists".
> 
> We should never compromise the ideal of the US government operating under the Consitution just because some group has compromised it temporarily, and never to cease unify to expose and to eject frauds who participate in treason as infiltrators.
> 
> It is fairly clear you are trying to assist those who have infiltrated because you attempt over and over to protect their most important secret.  The one concealing the means of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why are you protecting OBL, KSM, and the others who actually committed this atrocity, as well as the Cole attack and two US embassy bombings? Apparently this isn't clear enough for you:
> World Islamic Front Statement Urging Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another generalization while you ignore due process and have no evidence.  It is as if the Constitution did not exist for you.  It is as if lawful decent human performance was an alien concept.
> 
> All America need to do is recognize that there was a deception of the agency having the duty to determine the cause of death in a mass murder and demand due process.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is erroneous.  Americans, ......... observe rebar 400 feet off the ground, observe that there are no steel core columns in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chief law enforcement of NY state needs to know that the cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 has not yet been correctly determined.
Click to expand...


thats why I was saying dont bother to engage in a converation with Divecon.No matter how many hard cold facts you present to him that the 9/11 version of the governments is a fairy tale,he ignores it cause he only sees what he WANTS to see.He is afraid of ANY government conspiracy.To give you an idea what an idiot he is,he STILL thinks Oswald killed kennedy. If the guy still believes in THAT fairy tale,then he is a hopeless cause on 9/11.The guy could care less that our constitution has been trashed and doesnt exist anymore and that our country isnt a government by the people anymore.sadly many around here dont care.sad but true.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why are you protecting OBL, KSM, and the others who actually committed this atrocity, as well as the Cole attack and two US embassy bombings? Apparently this isn't clear enough for you:
> World Islamic Front Statement Urging Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another generalization while you ignore due process and have no evidence.  It is as if the Constitution did not exist for you.  It is as if lawful decent human performance was an alien concept.
> 
> All America need to do is recognize that there was a deception of the agency having the duty to determine the cause of death in a mass murder and demand due process.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is erroneous.  Americans, ......... observe rebar 400 feet off the ground, observe that there are no steel core columns in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chief law enforcement of NY state needs to know that the cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 has not yet been correctly determined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why I was saying dont bother to engage in a converation with Divecon.No matter how many hard cold facts you present to him that the 9/11 version of the governments is a fairy tale,he ignores it cause he only sees what he WANTS to see.He is afraid of ANY government conspiracy.To give you an idea what an idiot he is,he STILL thinks Oswald killed kennedy. If the guy still believes in THAT fairy tale,then he is a hopeless cause on 9/11.The guy could care less that our constitution has been trashed and doesnt exist anymore and that our country isnt a government by the people anymore.sadly many around here dont care.sad but true.
Click to expand...

thats cause you are just another fucking troofer idiot
LOL


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Why are you protecting OBL, KSM, and the others who actually committed this atrocity, as well as the Cole attack and two US embassy bombings? Apparently this isn't clear enough for you:
> World Islamic Front Statement Urging Jihad Against Jews and Crusaders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another generalization while you ignore due process and have no evidence.  It is as if the Constitution did not exist for you.  It is as if lawful decent human performance was an alien concept.
> 
> All America need to do is recognize that there was a deception of the agency having the duty to determine the cause of death in a mass murder and demand due process.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is erroneous.  Americans, ......... observe rebar 400 feet off the ground, observe that there are no steel core columns in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chief law enforcement of NY state needs to know that the cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 has not yet been correctly determined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why I was saying dont bother to engage in a converation with Divecon.No matter how many hard cold facts you present to him that the 9/11 version of the governments is a fairy tale,he ignores it cause he only sees what he WANTS to see.He is afraid of ANY government conspiracy.To give you an idea what an idiot he is,he STILL thinks Oswald killed kennedy. If the guy still believes in THAT fairy tale,then he is a hopeless cause on 9/11.The guy could care less that our constitution has been trashed and doesnt exist anymore and that our country isnt a government by the people anymore.sadly many around here dont care.sad but true.
Click to expand...


I certainly see your point.  However, after perhaps 100,000 posts in support of truth, justice and the Consitution, I know it's the best thing to do under these conditions.  

I mean "Why not?", when it is so easy to show that he has no evidence and is actually acting to destroy the Consitution along with the perpetrators that he supports by unreasonably accepting that the cause of death determination can be correct when all the evidence which has independent verification shows a concrete core.

The Constitution has been seriously compromised, no doubt of that.  And ditzcon would like to see it flushed the rest of the way, and works for it visibly over and over when he argues without evidence and reason.  So providing opportunity to expose himself is a good thing. 

The Constitution lives in our hearts and minds.  That is where it originated before being put on paper, and no matter how much infiltration occurs, no matter how much corruption of the human mind and spirit occurs, people will always come around to knowing that the Constitution must be supported for human survival and evolution.


----------



## Albury Smith

I certainly see your point. However, after perhaps 100,000 posts in support of truth, justice and the Consitution, I know it's the best thing to do under these conditions. 

I mean "Why not?", when it is so easy to show that he has no evidence and is actually acting to destroy the Consitution along with the perpetrators that he supports by unreasonably accepting that the cause of death determination can be correct when all the evidence which has independent verification shows a concrete core.

The Constitution has been seriously compromised, no doubt of that. And ditzcon would like to see it flushed the rest of the way, and works for it visibly over and over when he argues without evidence and reason. So providing opportunity to expose himself is a good thing. 

The Constitution lives in our hearts and minds. That is where it originated before being put on paper, and no matter how much infiltration occurs, no matter how much corruption of the human mind and spirit occurs, people will always come around to knowing that the Constitution must be supported for human survival and evolution. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*No evidence or reason sounds more like you, Christophera. I'm still waiting for the first photo of reinforced concrete walls in the tower cores. So far all you've posted is smoke and dust.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *No evidence or reason sounds more like you, Christophera. I'm still waiting for the first photo of reinforced concrete walls in the tower cores. So far all you've posted is smoke and dust.*



It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.

What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.

The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.






People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.

Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.

http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/index.shtm


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *No evidence or reason sounds more like you, Christophera. I'm still waiting for the first photo of reinforced concrete walls in the tower cores. So far all you've posted is smoke and dust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> World Trade Center
Click to expand...

but that shot does NOT prove concrete core
again, the core was a steel cage
yes, it had wallboard around it, nothing else
unless you can show a construction photo of them POURING concrete


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *No evidence or reason sounds more like you, Christophera. I'm still waiting for the first photo of reinforced concrete walls in the tower cores. So far all you've posted is smoke and dust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> World Trade Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that shot does NOT prove concrete core
> again, the core was a steel cage
> yes, it had wallboard around it, nothing else
> unless you can show a construction photo of them POURING concrete
Click to expand...


The perpetrator would direct you to say that IF it does show the concrete.  And, the fact that it does show concrete is independently verified by the information of the article from September 13, 2001 of L.E. Robertson who IS the chief engineer for the Twin Towers.

AND, it is completely unreasonable to assert there is an error in the article because a collapse is alleged AND the engineers for the tower would be VERY sensitive to liability SO would make sure that If there was an error, it be very well corrected.

Then there is the safety report by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.  

THEN there are more photos of concrete surrounding the core.  The west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core standing left of the spire.  NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS left of the end view of the concrete core wall where the supposed steel core columns would be IF they existed,  They did not.











 is unreasonable


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *No evidence or reason sounds more like you, Christophera. I'm still waiting for the first photo of reinforced concrete walls in the tower cores. So far all you've posted is smoke and dust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> World Trade Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that shot does NOT prove concrete core
> again, the core was a steel cage
> yes, it had wallboard around it, nothing else
> unless you can show a construction photo of them POURING concrete
Click to expand...


The perpetrator would direct you to say that IF it does show the concrete.  And, the fact that it does show concrete is independently verified by the information of the article from September 13, 2001 of L.E. Robertson who IS the chief engineer for the Twin Towers.

AND, it is completely unreasonable to assert there is an error in the article because a collapse is alleged AND the engineers for the tower would be VERY sensitive to liability SO would make sure that If there was an error, it be very well corrected.

Then there is the safety report by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.  

THEN there are more photos of concrete surrounding the core.  The west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core standing left of the spire.  NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS left of the end view of the concrete core wall where the supposed steel core columns would be IF they existed,  They did not.






More images of concrete core wall left of the spire.  An end view.  No steel core columns are seen.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> World Trade Center
> 
> 
> 
> but that shot does NOT prove concrete core
> again, the core was a steel cage
> yes, it had wallboard around it, nothing else
> unless you can show a construction photo of them POURING concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrator would direct you to say that IF it does show the concrete.  And, the fact that it does show concrete is independently verified by the information of the article from September 13, 2001 of L.E. Robertson who IS the chief engineer for the Twin Towers.
> 
> AND, it is completely unreasonable to assert there is an error in the article because a collapse is alleged AND the engineers for the tower would be VERY sensitive to liability SO would make sure that If there was an error, it be very well corrected.
> 
> Then there is the safety report by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.
> 
> THEN there are more photos of concrete surrounding the core.  The west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core standing left of the spire.  NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS left of the end view of the concrete core wall where the supposed steel core columns would be IF they existed,  They did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images of concrete core wall left of the spire.  An end view.  No steel core columns are seen.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg
Click to expand...

you cant tell anything from that angle or distance
that looks like the outside wall to me


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that shot does NOT prove concrete core
> again, the core was a steel cage
> yes, it had wallboard around it, nothing else
> unless you can show a construction photo of them POURING concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrator would direct you to say that IF it does show the concrete.  And, the fact that it does show concrete is independently verified by the information of the article from September 13, 2001 of L.E. Robertson who IS the chief engineer for the Twin Towers.
> 
> AND, it is completely unreasonable to assert there is an error in the article because a collapse is alleged AND the engineers for the tower would be VERY sensitive to liability SO would make sure that If there was an error, it be very well corrected.
> 
> Then there is the safety report by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.
> 
> THEN there are more photos of concrete surrounding the core.  The west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core standing left of the spire.  NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS left of the end view of the concrete core wall where the supposed steel core columns would be IF they existed,  They did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images of concrete core wall left of the spire.  An end view.  No steel core columns are seen.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cant tell anything from that angle or distance
> that looks like the outside wall to me
Click to expand...


The spire is outside the wall, to the right.  Left of the concrete wall is the core area.  This shot is from a few second earlier and the north core wall still  stands behind the interior box columns or inner framed wall of the exterior steel framework.  Beyond that is the empty core area.

You mean you don't want anyone to think that they can distinguish concrete because then the secret methods of mass murder might be exposed.  It is well known that the spire is NOT the perimeter wall, if that is what you are suggesting.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrator would direct you to say that IF it does show the concrete.  And, the fact that it does show concrete is independently verified by the information of the article from September 13, 2001 of L.E. Robertson who IS the chief engineer for the Twin Towers.
> 
> AND, it is completely unreasonable to assert there is an error in the article because a collapse is alleged AND the engineers for the tower would be VERY sensitive to liability SO would make sure that If there was an error, it be very well corrected.
> 
> Then there is the safety report by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.
> 
> THEN there are more photos of concrete surrounding the core.  The west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core standing left of the spire.  NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS left of the end view of the concrete core wall where the supposed steel core columns would be IF they existed,  They did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images of concrete core wall left of the spire.  An end view.  No steel core columns are seen.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> you cant tell anything from that angle or distance
> that looks like the outside wall to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The spire is outside the wall, to the right.  Left of the concrete wall is the core area.  This shot is from a few second earlier and the north core wall still  stands behind the interior box columns or inner framed wall of the exterior steel framework.  Beyond that is the empty core area.
> 
> You mean you don't want anyone to think that they can distinguish concrete because then the secret methods of mass murder might be exposed.  It is well known that the spire is NOT the perimeter wall, if that is what you are suggesting.
Click to expand...

do you dealize that is the same thing only two different angles?
right?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant tell anything from that angle or distance
> that looks like the outside wall to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is outside the wall, to the right.  Left of the concrete wall is the core area.  This shot is from a few second earlier and the north core wall still  stands behind the interior box columns or inner framed wall of the exterior steel framework.  Beyond that is the empty core area.
> 
> You mean you don't want anyone to think that they can distinguish concrete because then the secret methods of mass murder might be exposed.  It is well known that the spire is NOT the perimeter wall, if that is what you are suggesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you dealize that is the same thing only two different angles?
> right?
Click to expand...


Gibberish.

You've used a term not a word and I won't use it. 

 The spire is the only such feature on 9-11 so it must be 2 different angles.  The concrete wall in the image above, is seen below the spire and to the left behind interior box columns of the north side of WTC 1 fallen revealing the western core wall depicted here,


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *No evidence or reason sounds more like you, Christophera. I'm still waiting for the first photo of reinforced concrete walls in the tower cores. So far all you've posted is smoke and dust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/index.shtm
Click to expand...


*Educate yourself, Chris:
911 Links - WTC Core Construction
FEMA: World Trade Center Building Performance Study*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *No evidence or reason sounds more like you, Christophera. I'm still waiting for the first photo of reinforced concrete walls in the tower cores. So far all you've posted is smoke and dust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/index.shtm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Educate yourself, Chris:
> 911 Links - WTC Core Construction
> FEMA: World Trade Center Building Performance Study*
Click to expand...


Wbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaabbababababbb.  

One cannot prove a lie with the lie itself!

Glad you brought your own material for study, ........ fraud.  You find the images from 9-11 because all of that is based on FEMA.  Get independent verification such as what exists for the concrete core.






Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992

How does it feel to support that the means of mass murder remain secret?  How does it feel to be unreasonably working against Constitutional due process?


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/index.shtm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Educate yourself, Chris:
> 911 Links - WTC Core Construction
> FEMA: World Trade Center Building Performance Study*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaabbababababbb.
> 
> One cannot prove a lie with the lie itself!
> 
> Glad you brought your own material for study, ........ fraud.  You find the images from 9-11 because all of that is based on FEMA.  Get independent verification such as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> How does it feel to support that the means of mass murder remain secret?  How does it feel to be unreasonably working against Constitutional due process?
Click to expand...

*How does it feel to be a libelous nutcase? Those are excellent sources of real information. Read them or stay stupid. Your choice.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Educate yourself, Chris:
> 911 Links - WTC Core Construction
> FEMA: World Trade Center Building Performance Study*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaabbababababbb.
> 
> One cannot prove a lie with the lie itself!
> 
> Glad you brought your own material for study, ........ fraud.  You find the images from 9-11 because all of that is based on FEMA.  Get independent verification such as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> How does it feel to support that the means of mass murder remain secret?  How does it feel to be unreasonably working against Constitutional due process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How does it feel to be a libelous nutcase? Those are excellent sources of real information. Read them or stay stupid. Your choice.*
Click to expand...


A lie cannot be proven to be anything but a lie, by reference to the lie.  

They are misinformation and the image of the WTC 1 concrete core wall base proves it..

That image is confirmed by the concrete seen left and behind the flag.






The "big lie" will not work here.  You have no evidence to oppose massive evidence.  "Your" information/reference is in question.  It is not evidence.  To attempt to assert it is evidence, is not reasonable.  Such is obfuscation and evasion deterimental to the Consitution and rule of law endangering Americans.

It cannot support the secret, it fails, .......... get it?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaabbababababbb.
> 
> One cannot prove a lie with the lie itself!
> 
> Glad you brought your own material for study, ........ fraud.  You find the images from 9-11 because all of that is based on FEMA.  Get independent verification such as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> How does it feel to support that the means of mass murder remain secret?  How does it feel to be unreasonably working against Constitutional due process?
> 
> 
> 
> *How does it feel to be a libelous nutcase? Those are excellent sources of real information. Read them or stay stupid. Your choice.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lie cannot be proven to be anything but a lie, by reference to the lie.
> 
> They are misinformation and the image of the WTC 1 concrete core wall base proves it..
> 
> That image is confirmed by the concrete seen left and behind the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "big lie" will not work here.  You have no evidence to oppose massive evidence.  "Your" information/reference is in question.  It is not evidence.
> 
> It cannot support the secret, it fails, .......... get it.
Click to expand...

just WHERE do you see a concrete wall there?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How does it feel to be a libelous nutcase? Those are excellent sources of real information. Read them or stay stupid. Your choice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie cannot be proven to be anything but a lie, by reference to the lie.
> 
> They are misinformation and the image of the WTC 1 concrete core wall base proves it..
> 
> That image is confirmed by the concrete seen left and behind the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "big lie" will not work here.  You have no evidence to oppose massive evidence.  "Your" information/reference is in question.  It is not evidence.
> 
> It cannot support the secret, it fails, .......... get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just WHERE do you see a concrete wall there?
Click to expand...


The fact your refuse to use evidence has been apparent, just as the fact you have no evidence.  Now you are refusing to read.

It is very logical that the perpetrators would not want any information useful for gaining more truth to be understood, therefore an agent would certainly be directed to not acknowlede any such information and work to dismiss it all all cost.

Even common sense credibility must be sacrificed.  The useful information must be opposed at all costs.  All such behavior is consistent with what those working to protect the secret means of mass murder would apply.  Information which is useful for gaining more truth is the most important iinformation to oppose and suppress and as soon as it arrives the opposition must be continous and make the appearance by group agreement between agents to make the opposition to appear reasonable when it is not.

btw, this flag image has already been shown as verification to the core wall at its base image and explained in this thread,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1458715-post262.html

 and you posted a much worse image with a claim it was better.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1454482-post212.html

The viewer will immediately know that the above of this post is true if that happens again.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> _*
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How well did you read?  Not well enough.  The construction of the towers was actually a great deal stronger than the truth movement thinks.  That is why Frank DeMartino engineer for the port authority said "The Twins could take multiple plane hits", he then compared a plane to a pencil poking a hole in a window screen to illustrate how little the plane compromises the shear strength of the concrete walls.
> 
> Notice the tower hit hardest stood for a long time after being hit.
> 
> THIS thread is not about how they came down, but that fact supports that they were stronger.  The structure that the truth movement thinks existed did not.  They take their information straight from FEMA without any reason other than "everybody does(?)" or some such nonsense.
> 
> Mr. Martino died on 9-11.
> 
> The Towers to resist torsion and sway had to be extremely ridgid.  While they stood they took 110 mph winds 3 times.  They were designed for 120.  The core was like a vertical piece of steel reinforced concrete pipe but rectangular.  The structure supporting the floors around it was steel.
> 
> Steel has greater compresive strength but it flexes.  The concrete kept the steel straight where it could take the greatest loads.
> 
> The canadian keeps asserting that there are official plans available.  It is not true.  You will not find any.  This infiltration of the US govenment depends on the division of the people.  Divide and conquer.  You people here don't know what is going on over there and vice versa.
> 
> The truth movement gets their plans from silverstein who made $6 billion on the tragedy.  Those plans are scans of blueprints and the scans were altered by the addition of revision tables to make them look as final drawings.
> 
> I knew they were faked so examined them very closely and found that a bout 20% of the drawings have a strange digital artifact in one or more of the cells of the graphic table.  Here is a screen shot.
> 
> The author of that site refuses to communicate.  They all do basically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *_
> 
> *Uhhh....okay.
> 
> So the towers were strong enough to sustain the attacks of planes?
> 
> Not really.  Not apparently.
> 
> You really need to come on out and say in two sentences what your thesis is because nobody can follow what you're trying to say.
> 
> In fact, you seem to be going out of your way to "not" state what you think.
> 
> Its tiresome.*



Try reading the thread title.  Or try quoting the question you asked.  Your post, and my post will make a lot better sense, but you will also show that you have no clue of structural issues, or, .......... you are simply pretending to be confused still.  Obfusucation is tiresome as you suggest to the people you think are so stupid, but the perps would logically direct all of you keeping to keep the means of mass murder secret to make a tiresome thread IF you have no evidence.


----------



## eots

Lt. Commander Rolf Hustad, Royal Norwegian Navy  Former weapons specialist and artillery officer. 12-year military career. 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 

"The statistical chance of the only 3 steel framed buildings ever to collapse [due to fire], owned by the same person, with a special clause for terrorist act, occurring in the same day, is just too remote for anyone to grasp! 

He [Larry Silverstein] even admits to "pulling the building" in a TV interview!"  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 750 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." http://www.ae911

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
truth.org/joinus.php


----------



## Christophera

DevNell said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence but think that evidence is cuckoo?  You provide no reasoning.
> 
> Do you support the US Constitution or would you rather see the rights and freedoms of Americans disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather your rights and freedoms be forfeited. You are judged unworthy.
Click to expand...


A clearer statement of intent to damage the Consitution might be asked for, but could hardly be expected to be provided.


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> Lt. Commander Rolf Hustad, Royal Norwegian Navy &#8211; Former weapons specialist and artillery officer. 12-year military career.
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> "The statistical chance of the only 3 steel framed buildings ever to collapse [due to fire], owned by the same person, with a special clause for terrorist act, occurring in the same day, is just too remote for anyone to grasp!
> 
> He [Larry Silverstein] even admits to "pulling the building" in a TV interview!"  AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 750 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." http://www.ae911
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> truth.org/joinus.php



And it all leads back to FEMA and is absolutely bereft of independent verification while no one can post an image of steel core columns in the core area.

Images of concrete surrounding the core are common, always the core area is empty.






The spire in the back ground is to the right of the end view of the WTC 1 west core end concrete shear wall.  The core area left of the concrete wall is completely empty.


----------



## KittenKoder

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2IeJ9jt7Ok]YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Stupid Haircut[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


> YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Stupid Haircut



Typically, if evidence, reason and a history of behavioral patterns is used to expose the agents, they, in order to continue protecting the secret, logically must post offensive ad hominum and ridicule because there is nothing left to do.

This, will logically be seen in prominency with proportions, persisting directly proportional and opposite by distraction or dimnishment to the amount of use the opposed information has to gain more truth.

Meaning the concrete core information exposing the FEMA deception is the most important to oppose because it is the only useful information threatening the secret means of mass murder used on 9-11.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Stupid Haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, if evidence, reason and a history of behavioral patterns is used to expose the agents, they, in order to continue protecting the secret, logically must post offensive ad hominum and ridicule because there is nothing left to do.
> 
> This, will logically be seen in prominency with proportions, persisting directly proportional and opposite by distraction or dimnishment to the amount of use the opposed information has to gain more truth.
> 
> Meaning the concrete core information exposing the FEMA deception is the most important to oppose because it is the only useful information threatening the secret means of mass murder used on 9-11.
Click to expand...

*Then why can't you find even one construction photo supporting your "theory"?*


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> Lt. Commander Rolf Hustad, Royal Norwegian Navy  Former weapons specialist and artillery officer. 12-year military career.
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> "The statistical chance of the only 3 steel framed buildings ever to collapse [due to fire], owned by the same person, with a special clause for terrorist act, occurring in the same day, is just too remote for anyone to grasp!
> 
> He [Larry Silverstein] even admits to "pulling the building" in a TV interview!" AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 750 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." http://www.ae911
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> truth.org/joinus.php



*Do you "truthers" ever stop lying? Larry Silverstein said that THEY, meaning the FDNY, made the decision to pull the firefighting effort, because they had suffered such a "terrible loss of life" in the tower collapses, and WTC 7 was unstable, not to mention the fact that an underground main was severed in the North Tower collapse, and they had no water pressure. If you think he admitted to blowing up his property, then why did all eleven of his insurers pay him a total of nearly $5 billion, all of which went to his creditors and to rebuild, while his income from the WTC has been zero for the last eight years? If he publicly admitted to insurance fraud, why didn't these insurance companies, many of which were foreign, just refuse to pay him and bring charges?
Btw, there is no "possible use of explosives" in the WTC collapses. The entire premise is absurd, and anyone can be an "engineer" on Gage's web site. The man's a career liar and a nutjob: 
http://wtc7lies.googlepages.com/Gagebox.jpg/Gagebox-full;init:.jpg *


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lt. Commander Rolf Hustad, Royal Norwegian Navy  Former weapons specialist and artillery officer. 12-year military career.
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> "The statistical chance of the only 3 steel framed buildings ever to collapse [due to fire], owned by the same person, with a special clause for terrorist act, occurring in the same day, is just too remote for anyone to grasp!
> 
> He [Larry Silverstein] even admits to "pulling the building" in a TV interview!" AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 750 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." http://www.ae911
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> truth.org/joinus.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you "truthers" ever stop lying? Larry Silverstein said that THEY, meaning the FDNY, made the decision to pull the firefighting effort, because they had suffered such a "terrible loss of life" in the tower collapses, and WTC 7 was unstable, not to mention the fact that an underground main was severed in the North Tower collapse, and they had no water pressure. If you think he admitted to blowing up his property, then why did all eleven of his insurers pay him a total of nearly $5 billion, all of which went to his creditors and to rebuild, while his income from the WTC has been zero for the last eight years? If he publicly admitted to insurance fraud, why didn't these insurance companies, many of which were foreign, just refuse to pay him and bring charges?
> Btw, there is no "possible use of explosives" in the WTC collapses. The entire premise is absurd, and anyone can be an "engineer" on Gage's web site. The man's a career liar and a nutjob:
> http://wtc7lies.googlepages.com/Gagebox.jpg/Gagebox-full;init:.jpg *
Click to expand...

isnt is amazing how people that want to call themselves "truthers" lie so much
thats why i call em troofers, cause they aint interested in the truth at all


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - "Weird Al" Yankovic - Stupid Haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, if evidence, reason and a history of behavioral patterns is used to expose the agents, they, in order to continue protecting the secret, logically must post offensive ad hominum and ridicule because there is nothing left to do.
> 
> This, will logically be seen in prominency with proportions, persisting directly proportional and opposite by distraction or dimnishment to the amount of use the opposed information has to gain more truth.
> 
> Meaning the concrete core information exposing the FEMA deception is the most important to oppose because it is the only useful information threatening the secret means of mass murder used on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Then why can't you find even one construction photo supporting your "theory"?*
Click to expand...


What you have quoted is not a theory that can be photographed.  It is a behavior exhibited.  The particular behavior is supporting the means of secret mass murder with no reasoning or evidence of substance.  Accordingly you have just provided the evidence of the behavior.

​
In that case thanks for not reading and the evidence.


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lt. Commander Rolf Hustad, Royal Norwegian Navy  Former weapons specialist and artillery officer. 12-year military career.
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> "The statistical chance of the only 3 steel framed buildings ever to collapse [due to fire], owned by the same person, with a special clause for terrorist act, occurring in the same day, is just too remote for anyone to grasp!
> 
> He [Larry Silverstein] even admits to "pulling the building" in a TV interview!" AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 750 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." http://www.ae911
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> truth.org/joinus.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you "truthers" ever stop lying? Larry Silverstein said that THEY, meaning the FDNY, made the decision to pull the firefighting effort, because they had suffered such a "terrible loss of life" in the tower collapses, and WTC 7 was unstable, not to mention the fact that an underground main was severed in the North Tower collapse, and they had no water pressure. If you think he admitted to blowing up his property, then why did all eleven of his insurers pay him a total of nearly $5 billion, all of which went to his creditors and to rebuild, while his income from the WTC has been zero for the last eight years? If he publicly admitted to insurance fraud, why didn't these insurance companies, many of which were foreign, just refuse to pay him and bring charges?
> Btw, there is no "possible use of explosives" in the WTC collapses. The entire premise is absurd, and anyone can be an "engineer" on Gage's web site. The man's a career liar and a nutjob:
> http://wtc7lies.googlepages.com/Gagebox.jpg/Gagebox-full;init:.jpg *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isnt is amazing how people that want to call themselves "truthers" lie so much
> thats why i call em troofers, cause they aint interested in the truth at all
Click to expand...

*Amen to that. I've never gotten an answer to my question about why LS's insurers all paid him if he confessed to blowing up his property. I signed on to the Loose Change "forum" last year and asked a truther nut that question, after he lied about what Silverstein said. The board moderator declared my question not "sincere enough," and permanently  banned me from posting. Some interest in the truth, huh? *


----------



## Toro

Earlier in this thread, Christophera claimed the Silverstein made $6 billion, which he then refuted when showed it wasn't true.  But this is a common belief running throughout the conspiracist movement.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html#post1458752


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, if evidence, reason and a history of behavioral patterns is used to expose the agents, they, in order to continue protecting the secret, logically must post offensive ad hominum and ridicule because there is nothing left to do.
> 
> This, will logically be seen in prominency with proportions, persisting directly proportional and opposite by distraction or dimnishment to the amount of use the opposed information has to gain more truth.
> 
> Meaning the concrete core information exposing the FEMA deception is the most important to oppose because it is the only useful information threatening the secret means of mass murder used on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> *Then why can't you find even one construction photo supporting your "theory"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you have quoted is not a theory that can be photographed.  It is a behavior exhibited.  The particular behavior is supporting the means of secret mass murder with no reasoning or evidence of substance.  Accordingly you have just provided the evidence of the behavior.
> 
> ​
> In that case thanks for not reading and the evidence.
Click to expand...


*Cut the crap and post evidence, Christophera. There's no such thing as "invisicrete."*


----------



## eots

who talks like that ? we made the decision to pull the building and the watched it collapse...instead of we made the decision to pull firefighters from the building then watched it collapse and furthermore the firemen had all left the building hours before


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> who talks like that ? we made the decision to pull the building and the watched it collapse...instead of we made the decision to pull firefighters from the building then watched it collapse and furthermore the firemen had all left the building hours before


*Who says something as nonsensical as "We've had such a terrible loss of life, maybe the smartest thing to do is [blow up my billion-dollar building so I can rip off all of my insurance companies]," genius? And where's your explanation for the FACT that they all paid him, and that the total was nearly $5 billion? Were they just feeling generous?*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Then why can't you find even one construction photo supporting your "theory"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have quoted is not a theory that can be photographed.  It is a behavior exhibited.  The particular behavior is supporting the means of secret mass murder with no reasoning or evidence of substance.  Accordingly you have just provided the evidence of the behavior.
> 
> ​
> In that case thanks for not reading and the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Cut the crap and post evidence, Christophera. There's no such thing as "invisicrete."*
Click to expand...


The evidence for a concrete core has been posted, integrated into a web site and been the subject of a video.

Twin Tower Deception and Demolition I

Twin Tower Deception and Demolition II

And you have had access to all that evidence while NEVER producing any independently verified evidence of the supposed steel core columns FEMA said existed in the core area.  So, very clearly you do not use evidence.

Invisisteel exists in your mind.   The one that works to support secret means of mass murder.

The core of the twins was a steel reinforced cast concrete tube, as seen here with the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






and as the chief engineer of the Twin Towers identified for an article in Newsweek magazine on September 13, 2001.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, if evidence, reason and a history of behavioral patterns is used to expose the agents, they, in order to continue protecting the secret, logically must post offensive ad hominum and ridicule because there is nothing left to do.
> 
> This, will logically be seen in prominency with proportions, persisting directly proportional and opposite by distraction or dimnishment to the amount of use the opposed information has to gain more truth.
> 
> Meaning the concrete core information exposing the FEMA deception is the most important to oppose because it is the only useful information threatening the secret means of mass murder used on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> *Then why can't you find even one construction photo supporting your "theory"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you have quoted is not a theory that can be photographed.  It is a behavior exhibited.  The particular behavior is supporting the means of secret mass murder with no reasoning or evidence of substance.  Accordingly you have just provided the evidence of the behavior.
> 
> ​
> In that case thanks for not reading and the evidence.
Click to expand...

*I get it now. The core walls really were made of invisicrete.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Then why can't you find even one construction photo supporting your "theory"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have quoted is not a theory that can be photographed.  It is a behavior exhibited.  The particular behavior is supporting the means of secret mass murder with no reasoning or evidence of substance.  Accordingly you have just provided the evidence of the behavior.
> 
> ​
> In that case thanks for not reading and the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I get it now. The core walls really were made of invisicrete.*
Click to expand...


This image shows a piece of the WTC 2 concrete core, from near the top falling onto WTC 3.






Your support for the secret means mass murder is evidenced by your lack of evidence to support FEMA which was not created under the US Constitution.

FEMA - The Secret Government

You are supporting that an unconstitutional entity rule over Constitutional due process in a case of 3,000 murders and you attempt this with no evidence because there is no information for what you assert that has not been deeply questioned with substance posted here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have quoted is not a theory that can be photographed.  It is a behavior exhibited.  The particular behavior is supporting the means of secret mass murder with no reasoning or evidence of substance.  Accordingly you have just provided the evidence of the behavior.
> 
> ​
> In that case thanks for not reading and the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *I get it now. The core walls really were made of invisicrete.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This image shows a piece of the WTC 2 concrete core, from near the top falling onto WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your support for the secret means mass murder is evidenced by your lack of evidence to support FEMA which was not created under the US Constitution.
> 
> FEMA - The Secret Government
> 
> You are supporting that an unconstitutional entity rule over Constitutional due process in a case of 3,000 murders and you attempt this with no evidence because there is no information for what you assert that has not been deeply questioned with substance posted here.
Click to expand...

that looks like a section of a floor
LOL
you FAIL once again


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you have quoted is not a theory that can be photographed.  It is a behavior exhibited.  The particular behavior is supporting the means of secret mass murder with no reasoning or evidence of substance.  Accordingly you have just provided the evidence of the behavior.
> 
> ​
> In that case thanks for not reading and the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> *I get it now. The core walls really were made of invisicrete.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This image shows a piece of the WTC 2 concrete core, from near the top falling onto WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your support for the secret means mass murder is evidenced by your lack of evidence to support FEMA which was not created under the US Constitution.
> 
> FEMA - The Secret Government
> 
> You are supporting that an unconstitutional entity rule over Constitutional due process in a case of 3,000 murders and you attempt this with no evidence because there is no information for what you assert that has not been deeply questioned with substance posted here.
Click to expand...

*Are you really so unfamiliar with the WTC tower framing that you don't know what perimeter column trees looked like? Unbelievable...*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I get it now. The core walls really were made of invisicrete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows a piece of the WTC 2 concrete core, from near the top falling onto WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your support for the secret means mass murder is evidenced by your lack of evidence to support FEMA which was not created under the US Constitution.
> 
> FEMA - The Secret Government
> 
> You are supporting that an unconstitutional entity rule over Constitutional due process in a case of 3,000 murders and you attempt this with no evidence because there is no information for what you assert that has not been deeply questioned with substance posted here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks like a section of a floor
> LOL
> you FAIL once again
Click to expand...


Your constant failure to do anything but support the means of secret murder and the demise of the US Constitution by refusing to use or produce evidence is a dominant feature of your behavior, such exposes you as someone working against the futures of free Americans.

 Here is a usenet post from a relative of someone who studied the Twin Towers structure in a university.  Not accurate on dimensions but quite good on the basic structure.  They, about a week after 9-11 believed the official story despite the fact they knew the towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core structure.

_Message-ID: <3BAD5E05.F5A92E1E@aol.com>
From: The Wizard of Oz <never_was@aol.com>
Reply-To: wizard@wiz.mailshell.com
Organization: abuse@wiz.mailshell.com
X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.51 [en] (Win98; U)
X-Accept-Language: en
MIME-Version: 1.0
Newsgroups: dfw.singles
Subject: The Letter
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
Lines: 19
Date: Sun, 23 Sep 2001 04:07:51 GMT
NNTP-Posting-Host: 65.1.47.166
X-Complaints-To: abuse@home.net
X-Trace: news1.rdc1.tn.home.com 1001218071 65.1.47.166 (Sat, 22 Sep 2001 21:07:51 PDT)
NNTP-Posting-Date: Sat, 22 Sep 2001 21:07:51 PDT

        As many of you know, I have a brother who lives in Birmingham, Ala who is an
architect of some stature in his community. He has never let his successes go to
his head, and is still the nice guy I grew up with.
        Just a day or two ago, my parents got a letter from him regarding the recent
national tragedy in New York and Washington DC. He gave some technical details
about the construction methods used in the WTC Towers which are very
interesting, and also talks about his own thoughts on effects of the destruction
on the country and himself. I found it extremely interesting, even if he is my
brother, and, with his permission, will post it here in the NG for you to read
if you care to. The technical aspects of the constructions get a little
detailed, but he wrote it aiming at our parents who are non- professional in his
field, but learned a little from him when he was in school. 
        His own thoughts are interesting, to me, but I may be just prejudiced. Read it
if you wish, or just move on to the next one.
--
        Regards,
           Wiz
Reply to: wizard (at) wiz dot mailshell dot com
Complaints to: abuse@wiz.mailshell.com

=======================================================

Message-ID: <3BAD6303.DD312279@aol.com>
From: The Wizard of Oz <never_was@aol.com>
Reply-To: wizard@wiz.mailshell.com
Organization: abuse@wiz.mailshell.com
X-Mailer: Mozilla 4.51 [en] (Win98; U)
X-Accept-Language: en
MIME-Version: 1.0
Newsgroups: dfw.singles
Subject: Re: The Letter
References: <3BAD5E05.F5A92E1E@aol.com>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
Lines: 120
Date: Sun, 23 Sep 2001 04:29:09 GMT
NNTP-Posting-Host: 65.1.47.166
X-Complaints-To: abuse@home.net
X-Trace: news1.rdc1.tn.home.com 1001219349 65.1.47.166 (Sat, 22 Sep 2001 21:29:09 PDT)
NNTP-Posting-Date: Sat, 22 Sep 2001 21:29:09 PDT

        The following is his letter in its entirety, without any editing by me:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

                                                        September 17, 2001
Dear Mom and Dad,

        I had just started a letter to you folks when I checked my voice mail 
and had a message from Dad to call him back. I enjoyed our brief call, and 
thanks for the stock update. I am still shaken over what has happened. I keep 
replaying that day over and over in my head. We studied the Trade Towers 
extensively when I was in school. They were one of the first examples of an 
innovative and efficient structural concept called "tube" restraint. The Sears 
Towers are a variation called "bundled tube construction" and the idea is based 
on a minimum of interior columns, with the exterior facade having more numerous 
exterior perimeter columns. In the case of the WTC, there are no interior 
columns. Only a central concrete core roughly 60-80 feet square comprised of 
several vertical voids that house exit stairs, hoistways for the elevators, 
utility raceways and mechanical chases; and also, significantly, the sprinkler 
system main lines. The floors were prefabricated broad cellular panels of 
parallel trusses and main decking that had a light weight concrete topping 
applied after they were installed. They spanned a distance of roughly 60 feet 
from the concrete core to the exterior gridwork of columns and horizontal 
beams. the floor trusses restrained the exterior walls and prevented them from 
buckling outward. The exterior structural system was prefabricated in panels of 
multiple columns (steel tubes only 14 inches square) that spanned vertically 
through 2 or three floors. This was a fast way to erect the building and helped 
enclose the building faster. At the upper floors, the winds are so high at 
times that no other work can begin (including pouring the floor topping) until 
the exterior is in place._

Then there is the structural engineer August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) who is certified in 12 states who independently verifies the concrete core.  See chapter 2.1


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I get it now. The core walls really were made of invisicrete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows a piece of the WTC 2 concrete core, from near the top falling onto WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your support for the secret means mass murder is evidenced by your lack of evidence to support FEMA which was not created under the US Constitution.
> 
> FEMA - The Secret Government
> 
> You are supporting that an unconstitutional entity rule over Constitutional due process in a case of 3,000 murders and you attempt this with no evidence because there is no information for what you assert that has not been deeply questioned with substance posted here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Are you really so unfamiliar with the WTC tower framing that you don't know what perimeter column trees looked like? Unbelievable...*
Click to expand...


Oh I see the perimeter columns fine.  It is the brownish object behind them that is the concrete core.  You however are very challenged and generally getting schooled in this thread.

There is no independently verified evidence for the supposed steel core columns that FEMA descibes, which is why no one has posted any.

NIST who provided the cause of death analysis relating to collpase was deceieved so due process has not been provided.  By that deprival the US Constitution has been compromised by infiltrators working from official positions.

You support the secrecy that enables them, and keeps the means of mass murder secret.

This is a portion of the east concrete core shear wall falling into the core area of WTC 1, about 400 feet off the ground.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows a piece of the WTC 2 concrete core, from near the top falling onto WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please show me another wall that looks ANYTHING like that piece falling
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> please show me another wall that looks ANYTHING like that piece falling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please show me columns in the core on 9-11 that looks ANYTHING like what FEMA says was in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the concrete core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> please show me columns in the core on 9-11 that looks ANYTHING like what FEMA says was in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the concrete core of WTC 2.
> 
> <removed pic>


 first off, that image is an over simplification of the construction of the towers, it was not and is not ever expected to show the actual construction
it was JUST A DIAGRAM of the tube within a tube construction
get that inside your incredibly thick skull

and that second pic didnt show ANY concrete


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> please show me columns in the core on 9-11 that looks ANYTHING like what FEMA says was in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the concrete core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first off, that image is an over simplification of the construction of the towers, it was not and is not ever expected to show the actual construction
> it was JUST A DIAGRAM of the tube within a tube construction
> get that inside your incredibly thick skull
> 
> and that second pic didnt show ANY concrete
Click to expand...


*You didn't post any evidence!*.

Your efforts to destroy the Constitution by supporting the secret means of mass murder with *nothing* are pitiful.

Through the entire thread all you've posted is text in denial of the facts visible in image from 9-11.

I've shown concrete over and over, but he perps logically would drirect agents to never admit they see it, so that is what you do.

Of course a logical explanation of what it is IF NOT concrete cannot be provided.

Just as the fine, arcing vertical elements seen in this image can only be explained as rebar, proving concrete.






Independently verifying that is the article of Newsweek about Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 which describes a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> please show me columns in the core on 9-11 that looks ANYTHING like what FEMA says was in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the concrete core of WTC 2.
> 
> <removed pic that DOESNT show concrete>
> 
> 
> 
> first off, that image is an over simplification of the construction of the towers, it was not and is not ever expected to show the actual construction
> it was JUST A DIAGRAM of the tube within a tube construction
> get that inside your incredibly thick skull
> 
> and that second pic didnt show ANY concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You didn't post any evidence!*.
> 
> Your efforts to destroy the Constitution by supporting the secret means of mass murder with *nothing* are pitiful.
> 
> Through the entire thread all you've posted is text in denial of the facts visible in image from 9-11.
> 
> I've shown concrete over and over, but he perps logically would drirect agents to never admit they see it, so that is what you do.
> 
> Of course a logical explanation of what it is IF NOT concrete cannot be provided.
> 
> Just as the fine, arcing vertical elements seen in this image can only be explained as rebar, proving concrete.
> 
> <removed pic that is irrelevant>
> 
> Independently verifying that is the article of Newsweek about Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 which describes a concrete core.
Click to expand...

 except there WAS NO CONCRETE in the core, and you havent shown a SINGLE photo of one during construction
and you have been shown what the core was made of
you claim concrete in pics that dont show any


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> first off, that image is an over simplification of the construction of the towers, it was not and is not ever expected to show the actual construction
> it was JUST A DIAGRAM of the tube within a tube construction
> get that inside your incredibly thick skull
> 
> and that second pic didnt show ANY concrete



It is a misrepresentation and you can post no evidence except misrepresentations of construction photos that show elevator guide rail support steel.  Which may appear similar to unexperienced, but the same person can recognize that IF such a depiction were to be competent and comprehensive, and diagrams exist for that purpose, the interconnecting braces would be perhaps enlarged in a detail after depicting it at the smaller scale we see.

You have absolutely no evidence whatsoever and are completely depending on the fear or confusion of the sheep.




Even though the dumbing down documented by Norman Dodd who budgeted the  the dumbing down of America for global foundations and recent manipulations by tv over perhaps several generations has removed peoples direct knowledge of many critical aspects of technology needed, mostly dividing them.  People still know that you are not proving anything except you support the the true means of mass murder on 9-11 remain unknown.

And, the US Constitution means nothing to you because the rule of law, due process is critical to any part of that.  I've shown absolutely reasonable, independently verified evidence showing that the Twin Towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete core which invalidates the official cause of death.

You have no evidence and support a lie.

Supporting the impossible, to obscure the possible, within hitlers "big lie."


----------



## eots

there was no molten metal either ..oh wait a minute



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOwnPn_CsTk]YouTube - NIST DENIES MOLTEN METAL[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Accordingly, FEMA decieved NIST about the core structure of the Twin Towers.  No independently verified evidence or statement of independent authority can be found to define steel core columns in the core area.

This is a total lie and no evidence can be found to support it.






The below can only be giant rebar with the slightly arced vertical lines.






Molten steel?   That is way off topic, and in error there were many tons of it that had to cool which took a very long time, great mass.  The piece of steel in the grapple is dripping molten metal from it and completely appears as a piece of "I" beam  uniformly melted over its configuration. 






The USGS hot spot shows nearly 1400 F from a mile up.  Looking down 15 feet below the surface into a 12 foot diameter hole at molten metal will create that kind of effect.


----------



## DiveCon

LOL
do you understand what the term molten means?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> LOL
> do you understand what the term molten means?



Very well, and the image posted shows a situation that can only be an excavator working over a pit that has molten steel.






The steel in the grapple is at around 1800 F.  The extra 1000 F needed for molten is lost very quickly.  The grapple is using the steel as a thermal absorber to cool the puddle.  Drop a cold one in, wait a 30 seconds, pull it out, drop it inthe pile get another cold one, drop it in the puddle, wait, and so on.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> first off, that image is an over simplification of the construction of the towers, it was not and is not ever expected to show the actual construction
> it was JUST A DIAGRAM of the tube within a tube construction
> get that inside your incredibly thick skull
> 
> and that second pic didnt show ANY concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You didn't post any evidence!*.
> 
> Your efforts to destroy the Constitution by supporting the secret means of mass murder with *nothing* are pitiful.
> 
> Through the entire thread all you've posted is text in denial of the facts visible in image from 9-11.
> 
> I've shown concrete over and over, but he perps logically would drirect agents to never admit they see it, so that is what you do.
> 
> Of course a logical explanation of what it is IF NOT concrete cannot be provided.
> 
> Just as the fine, arcing vertical elements seen in this image can only be explained as rebar, proving concrete.
> 
> <removed pic that is irrelevant>
> 
> Independently verifying that is the article of Newsweek about Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 which describes a concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except there WAS NO CONCRETE in the core, and you havent shown a SINGLE photo of one during construction
> and you have been shown what the core was made of
> you claim concrete in pics that dont show any
Click to expand...


I just have to show concrete in the core, and I have on 9-11 where no misrepresentaion is possible.  That is why only 9-11 images of the supposed steel core columns are acceptable.

9-11 images show huge concrete walls hundreds of feet in the air.  Note the empty core.






How many reasons can there be for ditzcon to continue after  it has been so completely shown that FEMA did deceive NIST.  Why would ditzcon do this?  Constitutional due process has been violated and ditty shows it does not want people to realize such by obfusucating efforts to use free speech and does so unreasonably over and over.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You didn't post any evidence!*.
> 
> Your efforts to destroy the Constitution by supporting the secret means of mass murder with *nothing* are pitiful.
> 
> Through the entire thread all you've posted is text in denial of the facts visible in image from 9-11.
> 
> I've shown concrete over and over, but he perps logically would drirect agents to never admit they see it, so that is what you do.
> 
> Of course a logical explanation of what it is IF NOT concrete cannot be provided.
> 
> Just as the fine, arcing vertical elements seen in this image can only be explained as rebar, proving concrete.
> 
> <removed pic that is irrelevant>
> 
> Independently verifying that is the article of Newsweek about Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 which describes a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> except there WAS NO CONCRETE in the core, and you havent shown a SINGLE photo of one during construction
> and you have been shown what the core was made of
> you claim concrete in pics that dont show any
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just have to show concrete in the core, and I have on 9-11 where no misrepresentaion is possible.  That is why only 9-11 images of the supposed steel core columns are acceptable.
> 
> 9-11 images show huge concrete walls hundreds of feet in the air.  Note the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many reasons can there be for ditzcon to continue after  it has been so completely shown that FEMA did deceive NIST.  Why would ditzcon do this?  Constitutional due process has been violated and ditty shows it does not want people to realize such by obfusucating efforts to use free speech and does so unreasonably over and over.
Click to expand...

no it doesnt
it shows a WALLBOARD wall
they didnt put concrete above grade in the towers because it would have required a larger core at the base to handle it and made for less floor space
it was a SELLING POINT for the building
thats why it was such a marvel of construction


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except there WAS NO CONCRETE in the core, and you havent shown a SINGLE photo of one during construction
> and you have been shown what the core was made of
> you claim concrete in pics that dont show any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to show concrete in the core, and I have on 9-11 where no misrepresentaion is possible.  That is why only 9-11 images of the supposed steel core columns are acceptable.
> 
> 9-11 images show huge concrete walls hundreds of feet in the air.  Note the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many reasons can there be for ditzcon to continue after  it has been so completely shown that FEMA did deceive NIST.  Why would ditzcon do this?  Constitutional due process has been violated and ditty shows it does not want people to realize such by obfusucating efforts to use free speech and does so unreasonably over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it doesnt
> it shows a WALLBOARD wall
Click to expand...









DiveCon said:


> they didnt put concrete above grade in the towers because it would have required a larger core at the base to handle it and made for less floor space



There was only 31 feet from the narrow end core wall to the inside of the perimeter columns at the messanine level.








DiveCon said:


> it was a SELLING POINT for the building
> thats why it was such a marvel of construction



Is that why WTC 1 was 30% empty on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to show concrete in the core, and I have on 9-11 where no misrepresentaion is possible. That is why only 9-11 images of the supposed steel core columns are acceptable.
> 
> 9-11 images show huge concrete walls hundreds of feet in the air. Note the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many reasons can there be for ditzcon to continue after it has been so completely shown that FEMA did deceive NIST. Why would ditzcon do this? Constitutional due process has been violated and ditty shows it does not want people to realize such by obfusucating efforts to use free speech and does so unreasonably over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt
> it shows a WALLBOARD wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they didnt put concrete above grade in the towers because it would have required a larger core at the base to handle it and made for less floor space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was only 31 feet from the narrow end core wall to the inside of the perimeter columns at the messanine level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a SELLING POINT for the building
> thats why it was such a marvel of construction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why WTC 1 was 30% empty on 9-11?
Click to expand...

that pic is the GROUND FLOOR LOBBY you moron
and you will need to show proof of that claim of 30% unleased
and besides, that would have no bering on the fact that greater floor space per floor was a selling point for the building


----------



## hjmick

Tune in tomorrow night, then get back to me...

9/11: Science and Conspiracy | National Geographic Channel


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt
> it shows a WALLBOARD wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was only 31 feet from the narrow end core wall to the inside of the perimeter columns at the messanine level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a SELLING POINT for the building
> thats why it was such a marvel of construction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why WTC 1 was 30% empty on 9-11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that pic is the GROUND FLOOR LOBBY you moron
> and you will need to show proof of that claim of 30% unleased
> and besides, that would have no bearing on the fact that greater floor space per floor was a selling point for the building
Click to expand...


wallboard!

The railing on the far right was only present on the mezznine level, ..... *moron without evidence supporting that the means of mass murder remain secret.*

You can show no proof of anything whatsoever and have not, and so have forfieted your argument long ago.  I have to show nothing to prove that the twins had a concrete core, it's already been shown, all I'm doing is letting you demonstrate for everyone what you are really doing by getting you to do it so unreasonably for so long, agent.


----------



## KittenKoder

Is it me, or does that look like Satan's face?


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Is it me, or does that look like Satan's face?


thats the one where someone claimed it
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was only 31 feet from the narrow end core wall to the inside of the perimeter columns at the messanine level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why WTC 1 was 30% empty on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> that pic is the GROUND FLOOR LOBBY you moron
> and you will need to show proof of that claim of 30% unleased
> and besides, that would have no bearing on the fact that greater floor space per floor was a selling point for the building
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wallboard!
> 
> The railing on the far right was only present on the mezznine level, ..... *moron without evidence supporting that the means of mass murder remain secret.*
> 
> You can show no proof of anything whatsoever and have not, and so have forfieted your argument long ago.  I have to show nothing to prove that the twins had a concrete core, it's already been shown, all I'm doing is letting you demonstrate for everyone what you are really doing by getting you to do it so unreasonably for so long, agent.
Click to expand...

yeah, thats why you can look out the windows on the GROUND FLOOR
and if you even bothered to read the NAME of your photo link

/images/wtc_lobby_scaled.jpg

LOBBY


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that pic is the GROUND FLOOR LOBBY you moron
> and you will need to show proof of that claim of 30% unleased
> and besides, that would have no bearing on the fact that greater floor space per floor was a selling point for the building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallboard!
> 
> The railing on the far right was only present on the mezznine level, ..... *moron without evidence supporting that the means of mass murder remain secret.*
> 
> You can show no proof of anything whatsoever and have not, and so have forfieted your argument long ago.  I have to show nothing to prove that the twins had a concrete core, it's already been shown, all I'm doing is letting you demonstrate for everyone what you are really doing by getting you to do it so unreasonably for so long, agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, thats why you can look out the windows on the GROUND FLOOR
> and if you even bothered to read the NAME of your photo link
> 
> /images/wtc_lobby_scaled.jpg
> 
> LOBBY
Click to expand...


Bwahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa.  

I'm a very reasonable person.  I scaled that image, named it and uploaded it. Later I was corrected by exactly the same fact I presented to you by someone on a message board.  

The mezzanine railing on the right that I completely failed to notice when scaling.  I made a mistake and I admit it and now I call it the mezzanine because I know it is and realize I was corrected.  But, ......... you are not at all reasonable and a lot less knowledgable.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> wallboard!
> 
> The railing on the far right was only present on the mezznine level, ..... *moron without evidence supporting that the means of mass murder remain secret.*
> 
> You can show no proof of anything whatsoever and have not, and so have forfieted your argument long ago.  I have to show nothing to prove that the twins had a concrete core, it's already been shown, all I'm doing is letting you demonstrate for everyone what you are really doing by getting you to do it so unreasonably for so long, agent.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, thats why you can look out the windows on the GROUND FLOOR
> and if you even bothered to read the NAME of your photo link
> 
> /images/wtc_lobby_scaled.jpg
> 
> LOBBY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> I'm a very reasonable person.  I scaled that image, named it and uploaded it. Later I was corrected by exactly the same fact I presented to you by someone on a message board.
> 
> The mezzanine railing on the right that I completely failed to notice when scaling.  I made a mistake and I admit it and now I call it the mezzanine because I know it is and realize I was corrected.  But, ......... you are not at all reasonable and a lot less knowledgable.
Click to expand...

because you are completely WRONG about the concrete in the walls
if they put some in you should be able to show it from construction photos
they DIDNT


----------



## DiveCon

9-11 Research: Twin Towers Construction

find that photo


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, thats why you can look out the windows on the GROUND FLOOR
> and if you even bothered to read the NAME of your photo link
> 
> /images/wtc_lobby_scaled.jpg
> 
> LOBBY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> I'm a very reasonable person.  I scaled that image, named it and uploaded it. Later I was corrected by exactly the same fact I presented to you by someone on a message board.
> 
> The mezzanine railing on the right that I completely failed to notice when scaling.  I made a mistake and I admit it and now I call it the mezzanine because I know it is and realize I was corrected.  But, ......... you are not at all reasonable and a lot less knowledgable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because you are completely WRONG about the concrete in the walls
> if they put some in you should be able to show it from construction photos
> they DIDNT
Click to expand...


As has been stated, but since you don't read or use evidence, you are ignorant of the information in the thread, just like the perps wished everyone was, *it is very logical that IF the perps were planning to conduct mass murder and a deception about the structure would help them to evade the law THEN they would take all of the construction images that show concrete.  Logically we can find none.  I tis logical that the perpetrators IF they were planning to try and conduct a deception that they would see the plans removed from city offices.  They have been removed ilegally.  the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The WTC documents were takne by gulkiani from the NYC offices and taken to his private warehouse the fortress.






Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"

I can show concrete surrounding the core on 9-11 just like I should be able to if it existed.  The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Note the empty core left of the spire and end view of the concrete wall.






Why can't you show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?  If they existed, they would be visible.

You support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  That secrecy is what has seriously compromised the US Constitution.*


----------



## KittenKoder

Christopher ... gotta say ... thanks for the laugh. At least you are one of the more veracious nuts.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> I'm a very reasonable person.  I scaled that image, named it and uploaded it. Later I was corrected by exactly the same fact I presented to you by someone on a message board.
> 
> The mezzanine railing on the right that I completely failed to notice when scaling.  I made a mistake and I admit it and now I call it the mezzanine because I know it is and realize I was corrected.  But, ......... you are not at all reasonable and a lot less knowledgable.
> 
> 
> 
> because you are completely WRONG about the concrete in the walls
> if they put some in you should be able to show it from construction photos
> they DIDNT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As has been stated, but since you don't read or use evidence, you are ignorant of the information in the thread, just like the perps wished everyone was, *it is very logical that IF the perps were planning to conduct mass murder and a deception about the structure would help them to evade the law THEN they would take all of the construction images that show concrete.  Logically we can find none.  I tis logical that the perpetrators IF they were planning to try and conduct a deception that they would see the plans removed from city offices.  They have been removed ilegally.  the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The WTC documents were takne by gulkiani from the NYC offices and taken to his private warehouse the fortress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"
> 
> I can show concrete surrounding the core on 9-11 just like I should be able to if it existed.  The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Note the empty core left of the spire and end view of the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?  If they existed, they would be visible.
> 
> You support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  That secrecy is what has seriously compromised the US Constitution.*
Click to expand...

*
your own photos prove a steel core with no concrete
LOL
i dont NEED to post others*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you are completely WRONG about the concrete in the walls
> if they put some in you should be able to show it from construction photos
> they DIDNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As has been stated, but since you don't read or use evidence, you are ignorant of the information in the thread, just like the perps wished everyone was, *it is very logical that IF the perps were planning to conduct mass murder and a deception about the structure would help them to evade the law THEN they would take all of the construction images that show concrete.  Logically we can find none.  I tis logical that the perpetrators IF they were planning to try and conduct a deception that they would see the plans removed from city offices.  They have been removed ilegally.  the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The WTC documents were takne by gulkiani from the NYC offices and taken to his private warehouse the fortress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"
> 
> I can show concrete surrounding the core on 9-11 just like I should be able to if it existed.  The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Note the empty core left of the spire and end view of the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?  If they existed, they would be visible.
> 
> You support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  That secrecy is what has seriously compromised the US Constitution.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> your own photos prove a steel core with no concrete
> LOL
> i dont NEED to post others*
Click to expand...

*

The core area is on the left, the spire is the north west corner of the steel framework.  This image is taken from the north east and shows the north core concrete wall behind the interior box columns.

Intentional misinterpretions are obvious when they are based on no evidence, and you have none.






That image is before the upper, quoted image, by perhaps 2-5 seconds.  Int he quoted image the north core wall is gone and the north end view of the concrete shear wall is left of the interior box column at the corner forming the spire.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As has been stated, but since you don't read or use evidence, you are ignorant of the information in the thread, just like the perps wished everyone was, *it is very logical that IF the perps were planning to conduct mass murder and a deception about the structure would help them to evade the law THEN they would take all of the construction images that show concrete.  Logically we can find none.  I tis logical that the perpetrators IF they were planning to try and conduct a deception that they would see the plans removed from city offices.  They have been removed ilegally.  the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The WTC documents were takne by gulkiani from the NYC offices and taken to his private warehouse the fortress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"
> 
> I can show concrete surrounding the core on 9-11 just like I should be able to if it existed.  The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Note the empty core left of the spire and end view of the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?  If they existed, they would be visible.
> 
> You support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  That secrecy is what has seriously compromised the US Constitution.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> your own photos prove a steel core with no concrete
> LOL
> i dont NEED to post others*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> The core area is on the left, the spire is the north west corner of the steel framework.  This image is taken from the north east and shows the north core concrete wall behind the interior box columns.
> 
> Intentional misinterpretions are obvious when they are based on no evidence, and you have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image is before the upper, quoted image, by perhaps 2-5 seconds.  Int he quoted image the north core wall is gone and the north end view of the concrete shear wall is left of the interior box column at the corner forming the spire.*
Click to expand...

*
no, that "spire" is part of the outer shell*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your own photos prove a steel core with no concrete
> LOL
> i dont NEED to post others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core area is on the left, the spire is the north west corner of the steel framework.  This image is taken from the north east and shows the north core concrete wall behind the interior box columns.
> 
> Intentional misinterpretions are obvious when they are based on no evidence, and you have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image is before the upper, quoted image, by perhaps 2-5 seconds.  In the quoted image the north core wall is gone and the north end view of the concrete shear wall is left of the interior box column at the corner forming the spire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, that "spire" is part of the outer shell
Click to expand...


You are wrong and this will prove it.

The interior box column forming the spire is of a wall of such columns on 20 foot centers that has floor beams crossing it horizontally *NOT* 14x14" ox columns with 22 inch spacing as the perimeter columns have.

The perpetrators would have you sacrifice all of your credibility to protect the secret means of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

we know who the perpertrators are
so you can fuck off with your bullshit


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your own photos prove a steel core with no concrete
> LOL
> i dont NEED to post others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core area is on the left, the spire is the north west corner of the steel framework.  This image is taken from the north east and shows the north core concrete wall behind the interior box columns.
> 
> Intentional misinterpretions are obvious when they are based on no evidence, and you have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image is before the upper, quoted image, by perhaps 2-5 seconds.  Int he quoted image the north core wall is gone and the north end view of the concrete shear wall is left of the interior box column at the corner forming the spire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, that "spire" is part of the outer shell
Click to expand...


wasn't that "spire" left standing for a week or so?


----------



## elvis

all these damned pictures do is make me miss the Twins.  fucking 9/11 troofer assholes.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> all these damned pictures do is make me miss the Twins. fucking 9/11 troofer assholes.


well, ya gotta love his answer to not being able to find any construction photos of concrete in the core

"THEY" had them all destroyed


of course to most people with common sense
Occams Razor comes into play
the reason you cant find photos during construction with concrete in the core is they didnt put concrete in the core


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all these damned pictures do is make me miss the Twins. fucking 9/11 troofer assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> well, ya gotta love his answer to not being able to find any construction photos of concrete in the core
> 
> "THEY" had them all destroyed
> 
> 
> of course to most people with common sense
> Occams Razor comes into play
> the reason you cant find photos during construction with concrete in the core is they didnt put concrete in the core
Click to expand...


are you talking about the empty space in the middle of each building?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all these damned pictures do is make me miss the Twins. fucking 9/11 troofer assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> well, ya gotta love his answer to not being able to find any construction photos of concrete in the core
> 
> "THEY" had them all destroyed
> 
> 
> of course to most people with common sense
> Occams Razor comes into play
> the reason you cant find photos during construction with concrete in the core is they didnt put concrete in the core
Click to expand...


The WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the core area.  The core is empty.






*Is it more likely the pictures of the concrete were removed or that the steel core columns inside the core were removed, because neither are ever seen?*

Below is seen rebar of the west and north concrete core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all these damned pictures do is make me miss the Twins. fucking 9/11 troofer assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> well, ya gotta love his answer to not being able to find any construction photos of concrete in the core
> 
> "THEY" had them all destroyed
> 
> 
> of course to most people with common sense
> Occams Razor comes into play
> the reason you cant find photos during construction with concrete in the core is they didnt put concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the core area.  The core is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it more likely the pictures of the concrete were removed or that the steel core columns inside the core were removed, because neither are ever seen?*
> 
> Below is seen rebar of the west and north concrete core wall of WTC 1.
Click to expand...


that's because it was built that way.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> all these damned pictures do is make me miss the Twins. fucking 9/11 troofer assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> well, ya gotta love his answer to not being able to find any construction photos of concrete in the core
> 
> "THEY" had them all destroyed
> 
> 
> of course to most people with common sense
> Occams Razor comes into play
> the reason you cant find photos during construction with concrete in the core is they didnt put concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you talking about the empty space in the middle of each building?
Click to expand...

the core, where they had the elevators and ran conduit and stuff like that


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, ya gotta love his answer to not being able to find any construction photos of concrete in the core
> 
> "THEY" had them all destroyed
> 
> 
> of course to most people with common sense
> Occams Razor comes into play
> the reason you cant find photos during construction with concrete in the core is they didnt put concrete in the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about the empty space in the middle of each building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the core, where they had the elevators and ran conduit and stuff like that
Click to expand...


yeah there was like a shaft in the middle of each tower for that stuff.  which accounts for the dust being blown out of each hole.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, ya gotta love his answer to not being able to find any construction photos of concrete in the core
> 
> "THEY" had them all destroyed
> 
> 
> of course to most people with common sense
> Occams Razor comes into play
> the reason you cant find photos during construction with concrete in the core is they didnt put concrete in the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the core area.  The core is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it more likely the pictures of the concrete were removed or that the steel core columns inside the core were removed, because neither are ever seen?*
> 
> Below is seen rebar of the west and north concrete core wall of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's because it was built that way.
Click to expand...

there was no rebar above grade
and there was no concrete walls in the core
the only concrete above street level was in the floors


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the core area.  The core is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it more likely the pictures of the concrete were removed or that the steel core columns inside the core were removed, because neither are ever seen?*
> 
> Below is seen rebar of the west and north concrete core wall of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's because it was built that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there was no rebar above grade
> and there was no concrete walls in the core
> the only concrete above street level was in the floors
Click to expand...


don't most troofers understand that part?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about the empty space in the middle of each building?
> 
> 
> 
> the core, where they had the elevators and ran conduit and stuff like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah there was like a shaft in the middle of each tower for that stuff.  which accounts for the dust being blown out of each hole.
Click to expand...

yup
this guy seems to want to say something else happened, but wont say WHAT
he takes that over simplification of the core in the diagram and claims this is what FEMA(dont ask me how they would be a source for the building plans in the first place) sent in for the design of the core


----------



## Luissa

I still want to know where the gold is?


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> I still want to know where the gold is?



at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## elvis

or in Alex Jones' possession.


----------



## Luissa

I thought the Bush admin blew up the rainbow too?


----------



## elvis

Luissa said:


> I thought the Bush admin blew up the rainbow too?



Yeah they were able to change the rules of physics so many ways just to make it LOOK like a rainbow/collapse.


----------



## Luissa

they sure had mad skills!


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Bush admin blew up the rainbow too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they were able to change the rules of physics so many ways just to make it LOOK like a rainbow/collapse.
Click to expand...

well they used those goodies they got from the vulcans and asguard


----------



## elvis

actually the satan's face theory is much more entertaining than these other ones.


----------



## Christophera

Luissa said:


> I still want to know where the gold is?



Here ya go.  Get yer tin foil unrolled and shaped just right now.

Screw Loose Change: The Craziest Theory Yet?

make sure you got your colon : just right too.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> actually the satan's face theory is much more entertaining than these other ones.


LOL and believable
you can actually see a face of sorts
but the wonders of dust clouds


----------



## Luissa

I saw some great photos of heaven and hell today. Hell looked a lot like a meat packing plant in China.


----------



## Luissa

no it was the rock monster from Never Ending Story!


----------



## Luissa

Christophera said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know where the gold is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.  Get yer tin foil unrolled and shaped just right now.
> 
> Screw Loose Change: The Craziest Theory Yet?
> 
> make sure you got your colon : just right too.
Click to expand...

 I was joking!


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know where the gold is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.  Get yer tin foil unrolled and shaped just right now.
> 
> Screw Loose Change: The Craziest Theory Yet?
> 
> make sure you got your colon : just right too.
Click to expand...


Listen, you stupid fuckhead.  We are not convinced or impressed by your bullshit conspiracy theories.  Take your head out of your ass.  You paranoid delusional fuck.  and just so you know, the government LOVES that you're spreading this shit.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Bush admin blew up the rainbow too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they were able to change the rules of physics so many ways just to make it LOOK like a rainbow/collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they used those goodies they got from the vulcans and asguard
Click to expand...


You were wrong about the scaled photo and could recognize that the railing indicated the mezzanine

You were wrong about the spire.  It is not the perimeter of the building.

This means you were wrong about the steel core columns, they did not exist which means that due process has been violated in 3000 murders because the cause of death is not accurate.  You certainly can produce no image from 9-11 showing them in the core area and actually have spent time trying to use the lie to prove the lie.

You are not interested in lawful government or protecting the COnstitutional due process of 3,000 murder victims.  You are not able to be accoutnable in anyway within discussion.  You protect the secret means of mass murder on 9-11.

An accurate analysis of a buildings supposed collapse cannot be done without having the plans, and the National Institute of Standard and Technology attempted to render an anlysis without plans.  Here is a clause in their disclaimer that allows them use the sunday funnies for plans and not have liability.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to know where the gold is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.  Get yer tin foil unrolled and shaped just right now.
> 
> Screw Loose Change: The Craziest Theory Yet?
> 
> make sure you got your colon : just right too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, you stupid fuckhead.  We are not convinced or impressed by your bullshit conspiracy theories.  Take your head out of your ass.  You paranoid delusional fuck.  and just so you know, the government LOVES that you're spreading this shit.
Click to expand...

actually, that is a good site
screw loose change exposed all the lies in loose change
i used to have a link to that guys video in my sig


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they were able to change the rules of physics so many ways just to make it LOOK like a rainbow/collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> well they used those goodies they got from the vulcans and asguard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were wrong about the scaled photo and could recognize that the railing indicated the mezzanine
> 
> You were wrong about the spire.  It is not the perimeter of the building.
> 
> This means you were wrong about the steel core columns, they did not exist which means that due process has been violated in 3000 murders because the cause of death is not accurate.  You certainly can produce no image from 9-11 showing them in the core area and actually have spent time trying to use the lie to prove the lie.
> 
> You are not interested in lawful government or protecting the COnstitutional due process of 3,000 murder victims.  You are not able to be accoutnable in anyway within discussion.  You protect the secret means of mass murder on 9-11.
> 
> An accurate analysis of a buildings supposed collapse cannot be done without having the plans, and the National Institute of Standard and Technology attempted to render an anlysis without plans.  Here is a clause in their disclaimer that allows them use the sunday funnies for plans and not have liability.
Click to expand...


blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blow me.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they were able to change the rules of physics so many ways just to make it LOOK like a rainbow/collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> well they used those goodies they got from the vulcans and asguard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were wrong about the scaled photo and could recognize that the railing indicated the mezzanine
> 
> You were wrong about the spire. It is not the perimeter of the building.
> 
> This means you were wrong about the steel core columns, they did not exist which means that due process has been violated in 3000 murders because the cause of death is not accurate. You certainly can produce no image from 9-11 showing them in the core area and actually have spent time trying to use the lie to prove the lie.
> 
> You are not interested in lawful government or protecting the COnstitutional due process of 3,000 murder victims. You are not able to be accoutnable in anyway within discussion. You protect the secret means of mass murder on 9-11.
> 
> An accurate analysis of a buildings supposed collapse cannot be done without having the plans, and the National Institute of Standard and Technology attempted to render an anlysis without plans. Here is a clause in their disclaimer that allows them use the sunday funnies for plans and not have liability.
Click to expand...

oh fuck off nutter


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.  Get yer tin foil unrolled and shaped just right now.
> 
> Screw Loose Change: The Craziest Theory Yet?
> 
> make sure you got your colon : just right too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you stupid fuckhead.  We are not convinced or impressed by your bullshit conspiracy theories.  Take your head out of your ass.  You paranoid delusional fuck.  and just so you know, the government LOVES that you're spreading this shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, that is a good site
> screw loose change exposed all the lies in loose change
> i used to have a link to that guys video in my sig
Click to expand...


How many versions of Loose Change did they make?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, you stupid fuckhead.  We are not convinced or impressed by your bullshit conspiracy theories.  Take your head out of your ass.  You paranoid delusional fuck.  and just so you know, the government LOVES that you're spreading this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, that is a good site
> screw loose change exposed all the lies in loose change
> i used to have a link to that guys video in my sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many versions of Loose Change did they make?
Click to expand...

i know of three
thats why he had to do a "screw loose change:not freakin again"
LOL
i'll have to see if its still available


----------



## DiveCon

here is the main page
Screw Loose Change


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> actually the satan's face theory is much more entertaining than these other ones.



I think so to ... I don't believe it, but at least it's got cooler pics.


----------



## KittenKoder

What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.



they are rebuilding the WTC, but it won't be the towers.  I think they were afraid no one would rent the office space if the towers were rebuilt.


----------



## elvis

|| World Trade Center ||


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> || World Trade Center ||



New Public Art Aims to Beautify Downtown


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are rebuilding the WTC, but it won't be the towers.  I think they were afraid no one would rent the office space if the towers were rebuilt.
Click to expand...


I know, we have become a nation of paranoia, but you must admit, it would really scare anyone willing to attack us if we just rebuilt them (modernized of course) as if nothing happened. Then plaster the image of the city looking like nothing changed all over international news ... no one would be stupid enough to fuck with us then.


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are rebuilding the WTC, but it won't be the towers.  I think they were afraid no one would rent the office space if the towers were rebuilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, we have become a nation of paranoia, but you must admit, it would really scare anyone willing to attack us if we just rebuilt them (modernized of course) as if nothing happened. Then plaster the image of the city looking like nothing changed all over international news ... no one would be stupid enough to fuck with us then.
Click to expand...


yeah I wanted them rebuilt. the new skyline will look better than it could have.


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.



What about the Consitution?  Rule of law, rights and freedoms?  They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.

Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.

Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.

*The Oath of Allegiance

The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."*

You are not exempt, no citizen is.


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are rebuilding the WTC, but it won't be the towers.  I think they were afraid no one would rent the office space if the towers were rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, we have become a nation of paranoia, but you must admit, it would really scare anyone willing to attack us if we just rebuilt them (modernized of course) as if nothing happened. Then plaster the image of the city looking like nothing changed all over international news ... no one would be stupid enough to fuck with us then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I wanted them rebuilt. the new skyline will look better than it could have.
Click to expand...


It would look a hundred times better than it even did before the attack ... just because it would be like looking at a middle finger pointed squarely at the enemy.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Consitution?  Rule of law, rights and freedoms?  They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.
> 
> Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.
> 
> Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.
> 
> *The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."*
> 
> You are not exempt, no citizen is.
Click to expand...


fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Consitution?  Rule of law, rights and freedoms?  They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.
> 
> Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.
> 
> Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.
> 
> *The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."*
> 
> You are not exempt, no citizen is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?
Click to expand...


I kind of thought that the 3,000 murders, due process and preventing any more such events by support for lawful government and the Constitution were very low on your priorities seeing as I'm posting facts, evidence and reason and you are off in trivia land diluting valuable information to protecting the Consitution.


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Consitution?  Rule of law, rights and freedoms?  They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.
> 
> Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.
> 
> Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.
> 
> *The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."*
> 
> You are not exempt, no citizen is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?
Click to expand...


Yet another good reason why they should have just rebuilt the towers, it'd be a great "fuck you" to the conspiracy nuts as well!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Consitution? Rule of law, rights and freedoms? They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.
> 
> Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.
> 
> Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.
> 
> <snipped>
> You are not exempt, no citizen is.
Click to expand...

 
the rule of law has been followed
we KNOW WHO DID IT
we KNOW WHAT HAPPENED
you are the one with your head in the sand


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Consitution?  Rule of law, rights and freedoms?  They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.
> 
> Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.
> 
> Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.
> 
> *The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."*
> 
> You are not exempt, no citizen is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another good reason why they should have just rebuilt the towers, it'd be a great "fuck you" to the conspiracy nuts as well!
Click to expand...


yeah.  they would say "They weren't really rebuilt."  It's a conspiracy put out by the illuminati.


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> || World Trade Center ||



Those ideas aren't too bad actually, better than most of the proposals I had seen.


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Consitution?  Rule of law, rights and freedoms?  They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.
> 
> Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.
> 
> Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.
> 
> *The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."*
> 
> You are not exempt, no citizen is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another good reason why they should have just rebuilt the towers, it'd be a great "fuck you" to the conspiracy nuts as well!
Click to expand...


You must not live in the real world.  

None of it can or could be afforded.  It's a show.  The WTC was voted down perhaps 3 times and Rockefeller forced it on the people.  It was a toxic liability that was hard to rent.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Consitution?  Rule of law, rights and freedoms?  They are all seriously threatened, if not on their way out.
> 
> Constitutional due process has not been served in the murder of 3,000 innocent people on American soil.
> 
> Even immigrants take an oath to the Consitution.
> 
> *The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."*
> 
> You are not exempt, no citizen is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of thought that the 3,000 murders, due process and preventing any more such events by support for lawful government and the Constitution were very low on your priorities seeing as I'm posting facts, evidence and reason and you are off in trivia land diluting valuable information to protecting the Consitution.
Click to expand...


fuck off, Rosie.


----------



## elvis

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> || World Trade Center ||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ideas aren't too bad actually, better than most of the proposals I had seen.
Click to expand...


I think it's what they're going with.  of course with city politics, you never know.


----------



## KittenKoder

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another good reason why they should have just rebuilt the towers, it'd be a great "fuck you" to the conspiracy nuts as well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not live in the real world.
> 
> None of it can or could be afforded.  It's a show.  The WTC was voted down perhaps 3 times and Rockefeller forced it on the people.  It was a toxic liability that was hard to rent.
Click to expand...


Meh .... that's beside the point, they had become an icon, which is more important now than ever before. The attack was vile, no matter who did it (I am not sure they went after the right terrorists simply because no one came forward to brag about it). But all these elaborate conspiracies about it ... just as vile as those who perpetrated it.


----------



## KittenKoder

elvis3577 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> || World Trade Center ||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ideas aren't too bad actually, better than most of the proposals I had seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's what they're going with.  of course with city politics, you never know.
Click to expand...


True ... the worst idea I saw was a stupid underground museum .. yeah, that'll show the terrorists, after an attack you cower underground like they do, like rats. Bad idea.

Towers of some sort are better than those ideas.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> || World Trade Center ||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ideas aren't too bad actually, better than most of the proposals I had seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's what they're going with.  of course with city politics, you never know.
Click to expand...

this has always been my first choice for rebuilding


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those ideas aren't too bad actually, better than most of the proposals I had seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's what they're going with.  of course with city politics, you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this has always been my first choice for rebuilding
Click to expand...


Hell yeah!


----------



## Christophera

All post in this thread that are off topic and working to interfere in free speech uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution.  They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.

The cause of death of 3,000 people is inaccurately determined for 9-11 at the WTC, due process has not been served.

FEMA decieved the agency analyzing the Twins to determine if collapse was accurate.  They told the agency that this was the core structure of the Twins.






This IS the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 and it bears no resemblence.






Deception, unlawful deprival of equal protection of law for every American.

Look at what state the nation is in today.  It's economy is trashed and the basis of it is shown to not be lawful!!!!!


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> All post in this thread that are off topic and working to interfere in free speech uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution.  They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 people is inaccurately determined for 9-11 at the WTC, due process has not been served.
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency analyzing the Twins to determine if collapse was accurate.  They told the agency that this was the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 and it bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deception, unlawful deprival of equal protection of law for every American.
> 
> Look at what state the nation is in today.  It's economy is trashed and the basis of it is shown to not be lawful!!!!!



fuck off Rosie.


----------



## KittenKoder

Wrong, Christopher, it's the cost of free speech. You keep repeating yourself, so now others are more interested in discussing other aspects of the topic.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All post in this thread that are off topic and *working to interfere in free speech* uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution. They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> <snipped pure bullshit that has been posted too often>


 another fucking moron that thinks he has free speech on a private forum


----------



## Luissa

Christophera said:


> All post in this thread that are off topic and working to interfere in free speech uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution.  They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 people is inaccurately determined for 9-11 at the WTC, due process has not been served.
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency analyzing the Twins to determine if collapse was accurate.  They told the agency that this was the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 and it bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deception, unlawful deprival of equal protection of law for every American.
> 
> Look at what state the nation is in today.  It's economy is trashed and the basis of it is shown to not be lawful!!!!!


you are cuckoo for cocoa puffs!


----------



## DiveCon

Luissa said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All post in this thread that are off topic and working to interfere in free speech uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution. They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 people is inaccurately determined for 9-11 at the WTC, due process has not been served.
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency analyzing the Twins to determine if collapse was accurate. They told the agency that this was the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> This IS the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 and it bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> Deception, unlawful deprival of equal protection of law for every American.
> 
> Look at what state the nation is in today. It's economy is trashed and the basis of it is shown to not be lawful!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are cuckoo for cocoa puffs!
Click to expand...

he's beyond that


----------



## Luissa

Lucky Charms?


----------



## KittenKoder

I'd say Special K.


----------



## Luissa

special k like ketamine right? lmao


----------



## DiveCon

he's beyond the cereal range
more likely rocky mountain oysters


----------



## KittenKoder

Luissa said:


> special k like ketamine right? lmao



Well, I was focused more on the "special" part ... but that works to!


----------



## Luissa

I bet he feels special when he takes it.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> All post in this thread that are off topic and working to interfere in free speech uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution.  They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 people is inaccurately determined for 9-11 at the WTC, due process has not been served.
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency analyzing the Twins to determine if collapse was accurate.  They told the agency that this was the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 and it bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deception, unlawful deprival of equal protection of law for every American.
> 
> Look at what state the nation is in today.  It's *[sic]* economy is trashed and the basis of it is shown to not be lawful!!!!!



*A 2-hour National Geographic program on nutty truther theories airs tonight. Educate yourself, Chris:
TV review | Truthers couldn't be further from the truth - Living - MiamiHerald.com*


----------



## Toro

KittenKoder said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are rebuilding the WTC, but it won't be the towers.  I think they were afraid no one would rent the office space if the towers were rebuilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, we have become a nation of paranoia, but you must admit, it would really scare anyone willing to attack us if we just rebuilt them (modernized of course) as if nothing happened. Then plaster the image of the city looking like nothing changed all over international news ... no one would be stupid enough to fuck with us then.
Click to expand...


After the first attacks on the WTC in 1993, companies began moving out of the WTC.  This coincided with a general move from downtown to midtown in Manhattan.  Rentals in the WTC were inexpensive relative to the rest of Manhattan in 2000.  I remember having a conversation with a guy in the towers who said the reason why they went there was because they got such a great deal.

They would not build anything like the WTC simply because people wouldn't want to be there.  People would believe that they would be a target of attack again. Plus, there is not enough demand to be downtown anyways to put that much space back onto the market.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All post in this thread that are off topic and working to interfere in free speech uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution.  They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 people is inaccurately determined for 9-11 at the WTC, due process has not been served.
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency analyzing the Twins to determine if collapse was accurate.  They told the agency that this was the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 and it bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deception, unlawful deprival of equal protection of law for every American.
> 
> Look at what state the nation is in today.  It's economy is trashed and the basis of it is shown to not be lawful!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A 2-hour National Geographic program on nutty truther theories airs tonight. Educate yourself, Chris:
> TV review | Truthers couldn't be further from the truth - Living - MiamiHerald.com*
Click to expand...


You have no evidence to show that FEMA has not enabled the deprivation of Constitutional due process and you are interfering with effort to unify in support of lawfu, Constitutional performance.  

Kinda looks like you are supporting treason to me.  

No, evidence, obfusucating, interfering, refusing to use evidnece.  You are a tool of the infiltrators.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are rebuilding the WTC, but it won't be the towers.  I think they were afraid no one would rent the office space if the towers were rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, we have become a nation of paranoia, but you must admit, it would really scare anyone willing to attack us if we just rebuilt them (modernized of course) as if nothing happened. Then plaster the image of the city looking like nothing changed all over international news ... no one would be stupid enough to fuck with us then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the first attacks on the WTC in 1993, companies began moving out of the WTC.  This coincided with a general move from downtown to midtown in Manhattan.
Click to expand...


Your obfusucation labels you as one who interferes with Constitutional uses of free speech.  You behave as an assistant to the infiltrators working to protect the secret means of mass murder and usurp the Constitution.

If this was not true you would have some evidence supporting your position regarding the FEMA deception, the topic of this thread.  You have none.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All post in this thread that are off topic and *working to interfere in free speech* uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution. They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> <snipped pure bullshit that has been posted too often>
> 
> 
> 
> another fucking moron that thinks he has free speech on a private forum
Click to expand...


Now there is an un American statement.

As far as I can tell this forum has decided to respect it and I've been trying to use it while your trying to impede it based on that you think it's private property.

What law doesn't know yet is that free speech protecting the Constitution is protected everywhere.

This thread is dedicated to that use.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> he's beyond the cereal range
> more likely rocky mountain oysters



September 11, 2002
Mourner grieves
at Ground Zero






FEMA deceived the nation and sabotaged the analysis of NIST by misrepresenting the towers core structure.

This is what FEMA says the core is constructed like.






This is what we see on 9-11 in he core of WTC 2.






When the cause of death determination is found to be erroneous the cheif law enforcement must inquire into the deception and see proper determination of the cause of death rendered in order to be in compliance with Constitutional due process.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck the constitution.  you happy now, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of thought that the 3,000 murders, due process and preventing any more such events by support for lawful government and the Constitution were very low on your priorities seeing as I'm posting facts, evidence and reason and you are off in trivia land diluting valuable information to protecting the Consitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off, Rosie.
Click to expand...


Said the tool of the infiltrators of US government supporting the secret means of mass murder used to usurp the US Constitution.






The mass murder has not recieved proper due process investigation because FEMA mislead those analyzing collapse of the Towers and you are trying to impede my effort to use free speech to protect the Constitution.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KittenKoder said:


> What I don't get is why they haven't done a damned thing about the towers ... I mean seriously. I am all for Penn and Teller's idea, say "fuck you" to the terrorists and rebuild them. Show them that they can't hurt us no matter what they do. Put a little memorial in the lobby of the new ones so not to forget.



yeah american should do that,they should say that to those terrorists Bush,Cheney,Rice,Rumsfield,Clinton,Ashcroft,ect.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Lt. Commander Rolf Hustad, Royal Norwegian Navy  Former weapons specialist and artillery officer. 12-year military career.
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> "The statistical chance of the only 3 steel framed buildings ever to collapse [due to fire], owned by the same person, with a special clause for terrorist act, occurring in the same day, is just too remote for anyone to grasp!
> 
> He [Larry Silverstein] even admits to "pulling the building" in a TV interview!"  AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 750 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." http://www.ae911
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> truth.org/joinus.php



Hey Eots,your back,good to have you back man,where you been?


----------



## Christophera

Luissa said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All post in this thread that are off topic and working to interfere in free speech uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution.  They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 people is inaccurately determined for 9-11 at the WTC, due process has not been served.
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency analyzing the Twins to determine if collapse was accurate.  They told the agency that this was the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 and it bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deception, unlawful deprival of equal protection of law for every American.
> 
> Look at what state the nation is in today.  It's economy is trashed and the basis of it is shown to not be lawful!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are cuckoo for cocoa puffs!
Click to expand...


And you have no evidence that the infiltration and deception or the resulting deprivation of rights IS NOT TRUE therefore what you are doing is against the rule of law and its protection of the Consitution.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

She always has those kind of lame comebacks when she cant counter facts and the evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All post in this thread that are off topic and *working to interfere in free speech* uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution. They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> <snipped pure bullshit that has been posted too often>
> 
> 
> 
> another fucking moron that thinks he has free speech on a private forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there is an un American statement.
> 
> As far as I can tell this forum has decided to respect it and I've been trying to use it while your trying to impede it based on that you think it's private property.
> 
> What law doesn't know yet is that free speech protecting the Constitution is protected everywhere.
> 
> This thread is dedicated to that use.
Click to expand...

so you are trying to deny my free speech?


----------



## KittenKoder

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All post in this thread that are off topic and *working to interfere in free speech* uses dedicated to protection of the US Constitution. They are working to damage and compromise the security of all Americans.
> 
> <snipped pure bullshit that has been posted too often>
> 
> 
> 
> another fucking moron that thinks he has free speech on a private forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there is an un American statement.
> 
> As far as I can tell this forum has decided to respect it and I've been trying to use it while your trying to impede it based on that you think it's private property.
> 
> What law doesn't know yet is that free speech protecting the Constitution is protected everywhere.
> 
> This thread is dedicated to that use.
Click to expand...


Here's the deal, you have the freedom here to speak your mind, everyone else in turn has the freedom to disagree with you and speak their mind (or agree if the case may be) ... but in order for you to be allowed said freedom, others must also have said freedom.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, we have become a nation of paranoia, but you must admit, it would really scare anyone willing to attack us if we just rebuilt them (modernized of course) as if nothing happened. Then plaster the image of the city looking like nothing changed all over international news ... no one would be stupid enough to fuck with us then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first attacks on the WTC in 1993, companies began moving out of the WTC.  This coincided with a general move from downtown to midtown in Manhattan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your obfusucation labels you as one who interferes with Constitutional uses of free speech.  You behave as an assistant to the infiltrators working to protect the secret means of mass murder and usurp the Constitution.
> 
> If this was not true you would have some evidence supporting your position regarding the FEMA deception, the topic of this thread.  You have none.
Click to expand...


And your obfuscation is one who gives comfort to our enemies.  Why do you hate America so much?

[youtube]Q_OIXfkXEj0[/youtube]

Get another schtick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love it.Everytime Toto gets owned in a 9/11 debate,he retreats to that laughable video of his.cracks me up.that video is right,the 9/11 conspiracy THEORIES the 9/11 coverup commission came up with,are just that.Rediculous.LOL.


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> I love it.Everytime Toto gets owned in a 9/11 debate,he retreats to that laughable video of his.cracks me up.that video is right,the 9/11 conspiracy THEORIES the 9/11 coverup commission came up with,are just that.Rediculous.LOL.



Have you ever made a post at USMB that didn't involve a conspiracy theory?  Ever?  I mean seriously, get a life.

Chris has not proven that the core was not made of steel and then he accuses others of violating the constitution.  After awhile, his argument deserves to be mocked.

Why do you hate America so much?  Why do you assist our enemies?  Why are you on the side of the people who think its okay to whip women for showing an ankle in public?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you also amuse me Toto how you defend the hilarious conspiracy theory of the 9/11 coverp commission that Bin Laden was behind the attacks when everytime you 9/11 COINCIDENCE THEORISTS get challenged by me to watch my 47 videos and elaborate on them,you run away with your tails between your legs and NEVER come back with any comments on them.proof that you are afraid of the truth and in denial in the fact that you cant even talk about what those videos said,talked about or showed.


----------



## Toro

lol

"47 videos!"

Hilarious.

Twoofers.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> lol
> 
> "47 videos!"
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> Twoofers.


yup
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Geeeee, all that, ........................ and not one image of 9-11 showing what FEMA says in the core.






And images from 9-11 show an empty core with concrete walls.

End view of WTC 1 west core wall, looking south along line of wall.





Support the US Constitution by standing for the rule of law and due process.

The cause of death determination from NIST is erroneous because the were mislead about the design of the core with their analysis of collapse.


----------



## Richard-H

There is no doubt that the structural design of the towers was idiotic. Anyone that has taken a basic course in statics knows that. Several ethical construction companies refused to build it. (There's a history channel documentary on this).

The collapse of the towers was like the sinkng of the Titanic and almost all major engineering disasters - an example of unqualified business and finance people over riding the judgements of the qualified professionals.

In the case of the Titanic, the head engineer walked off the job when he found out that it would not have the full amount of life boats. No engineer EVER said that the Titanic was unsinkable - that was just marketing B.S. (another History channel documentary).

In the case of the world trade towers - the business people demanded that they have no central supports - which defies the laws of physics (hell my little raise d ranch has 8 central supports).

Too bad no one walked off the job when the towers were built.

The people responsible for approving that structure should all be charged with 3500 cases of negligent homicide.

You didn't need faulty construction to cause the collapse - a faulty design was more than enough.

(Oh yeah...Isn't Osama Bin Laden a contruction engineer? Bet when he saw those towers, it took him all of two seconds to figure out how to bring 'em down)

Another great accomplishment of American business ethics!


----------



## eots

Richard-H said:


> There is no doubt that the structural design of the towers was idiotic. Anyone that has taken a basic course in statics knows that. Several ethical construction companies refused to build it. (There's a history channel documentary on this).
> 
> The collapse of the towers was like the sinkng of the Titanic and almost all major engineering disasters - an example of unqualified business and finance people over riding the judgements of the qualified professionals.
> 
> In the case of the Titanic, the head engineer walked off the job when he found out that it would not have the full amount of life boats. No engineer EVER said that the Titanic was unsinkable - that was just marketing B.S. (another History channel documentary).
> 
> In the case of the world trade towers - the business people demanded that they have no central supports - which defies the laws of physics (hell my little raise d ranch has 8 central supports).
> 
> Too bad no one walked off the job when the towers were built.
> 
> The people responsible for approving that structure should all be charged with 3500 cases of negligent homicide.
> 
> You didn't need faulty construction to cause the collapse - a faulty design was more than enough.
> 
> (Oh yeah...Isn't Osama Bin Laden a contruction engineer? Bet when he saw those towers, it took him all of two seconds to figure out how to bring 'em down)
> 
> Another great accomplishment of American business ethics!



what a load of deluded rubbish..


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, we have become a nation of paranoia, but you must admit, it would really scare anyone willing to attack us if we just rebuilt them (modernized of course) as if nothing happened. Then plaster the image of the city looking like nothing changed all over international news ... no one would be stupid enough to fuck with us then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first attacks on the WTC in 1993, companies began moving out of the WTC.  This coincided with a general move from downtown to midtown in Manhattan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your obfusucation labels you as one who interferes with Constitutional uses of free speech.  You behave as an assistant to the infiltrators working to protect the secret means of mass murder and usurp the Constitution.
> 
> If this was not true you would have some evidence supporting your position regarding the FEMA deception, the topic of this thread.  You have none.
Click to expand...


*You started this thread, and if you can't produce even one photo of concrete core walls, then you're clearly lying. Is that how you defend the US Constitution? *


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that the structural design of the towers was idiotic. Anyone that has taken a basic course in statics knows that. Several ethical construction companies refused to build it. (There's a history channel documentary on this).
> 
> The collapse of the towers was like the sinkng of the Titanic and almost all major engineering disasters - an example of unqualified business and finance people over riding the judgements of the qualified professionals.
> 
> In the case of the Titanic, the head engineer walked off the job when he found out that it would not have the full amount of life boats. No engineer EVER said that the Titanic was unsinkable - that was just marketing B.S. (another History channel documentary).
> 
> In the case of the world trade towers - the business people demanded that they have no central supports - which defies the laws of physics (hell my little raise d ranch has 8 central supports).
> 
> Too bad no one walked off the job when the towers were built.
> 
> The people responsible for approving that structure should all be charged with 3500 cases of negligent homicide.
> 
> You didn't need faulty construction to cause the collapse - a faulty design was more than enough.
> 
> (Oh yeah...Isn't Osama Bin Laden a contruction engineer? Bet when he saw those towers, it took him all of two seconds to figure out how to bring 'em down)
> 
> Another great accomplishment of American business ethics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a load of deluded rubbish..
Click to expand...


sure is.Maybe what he said about the Titanic may be true but the part about the twin towers he just said is pure deluded rubbish.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the first attacks on the WTC in 1993, companies began moving out of the WTC.  This coincided with a general move from downtown to midtown in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your obfusucation labels you as one who interferes with Constitutional uses of free speech.  You behave as an assistant to the infiltrators working to protect the secret means of mass murder and usurp the Constitution.
> 
> If this was not true you would have some evidence supporting your position regarding the FEMA deception, the topic of this thread.  You have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your obfuscation is one who gives comfort to our enemies.  Why do you hate America so much?
> 
> [youtube]Q_OIXfkXEj0[/youtube]
> 
> Get another schtick.
Click to expand...


the thing that is so hilarious about Totos deluded ramblings Chris is he always  uses THIS video as his source to defend the official version.cracks me up.The thing that cracks me up so badly when he retreats to THIS video in his deperate hopes of defending the official version, is he doesnt realise that he has shot himself in the foot with this video according to HIS logic.Thats because that video shows Gerald Posner tooting the horn of the governments that it was muslims behind the attacks.

Bet he wouldnt be so eager to use that laughable video if he knew that Gerald Posner also wrote a book called CASE CLOSED which defended the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin. cause EVEN Toto has said he thinks there is more to the explanation of the warren commissions  that oswald was the lone gunman and doesnt accept the official version.He has conceded before that he thinks there was more than one gunman,that the mob was probably involved.Pretty hysterical isnt it how he doesnt accept the warren commissions report that Oswald was the lone assassin and is willing to say Posner is a liar when it comes to his book endorcing the warren commission but then goes around and accepts Posner when he defends the 9/11 coverup commission report.pretty hysterical isnt it?cant have it BOTH ways Toto.Posner cant be wrong about the kennedy assassination but RIGHT about the 9/11 report. Its so fun to watch Toto shoot himself in the foot in his debates its laughable.


Here it is right here how he is posting that he doesnt accept the lies of Posners that Kennedy was killed by a lone gunman.He should try to THINK before he posts cause he is foolishly implying that just because I and others believe that Kennedy was killed of a conspiracy that we automatically think that 9/11 was an inside job.That comment is just plain moronic cause I only came to the conclusion that it was an inside job when overwhelming evidence surfaced that explosives brought down the towers-he ignores the evidence,he wotn watch suppressed videos that the mainstream media never shows or listen to witness testimonys.

This comment of his is ALSO extremely ignorant cause the official version of 9/11 IS A CONSPIRACY!!!! LOL. 19 muslims were allegedly involved so THATS  a conspiracy. the 9/11 case doesnt work when calling people conspiracy theorists like the kennedy assassination does since there was more than one person involved.LOL.his posts are so laughable and idiotic I got to the point I stopped reading them.Him and DitzCon are so afraid of government conspiracys and in denial over them its pathetic.

Basically.

I've always thought that maybe the mob killed JFK. However, I don't have much interest in the subject and don't follow it that much.

But even if JFK was shot in a conspiracy, it does not mean that 9/11 was also a conspiracy. The fact that the government does not always tell us the truth does not mean that everything the government says is a lie. 
__________________


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> another fucking moron that thinks he has free speech on a private forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is an un American statement.
> 
> As far as I can tell this forum has decided to respect it and I've been trying to use it while your trying to impede it based on that you think it's private property.
> 
> What law doesn't know yet is that free speech protecting the Constitution is protected everywhere.
> 
> This thread is dedicated to that use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the deal, you have the freedom here to speak your mind, everyone else in turn has the freedom to disagree with you and speak their mind (or agree if the case may be) ... but in order for you to be allowed said freedom, others must also have said freedom.
Click to expand...


One problem.

The speech they are conducting does not support Constitutional due process.

The speech I am producing does.

The perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would like very much that you avoided that logical distinction.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the first attacks on the WTC in 1993, companies began moving out of the WTC.  This coincided with a general move from downtown to midtown in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your obfusucation labels you as one who interferes with Constitutional uses of free speech.  You behave as an assistant to the infiltrators working to protect the secret means of mass murder and usurp the Constitution.
> 
> If this was not true you would have some evidence supporting your position regarding the FEMA deception, the topic of this thread.  You have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You started this thread, and if you can't produce even one photo of concrete core walls, then you're clearly lying. Is that how you defend the US Constitution? *
Click to expand...


I've explained that it is logical to assert that IF the perpetrators came from an infiltration of the US government they would be able to remove all of the images showing the concrete core construction because they knew that the means of mass murder they were going to conduct would be discovered IF the public had access to the images.

I've also logically explained that IF the steel core columns existed as the core structure THEN you and all other would be able to show them in the core area on 9-11.

No one has ever shown that AND I have shown that when the NYC mayor
 took the WTC documents from the city offices illegally, he enabled the very deception I assert.

In such circumtance, when I can show images of concrete walls surrounding the core area on 9-11, it is logical for one seeking truth to consider the assertion that FEMA deceived NIST is in fact a reality.

With consideration of the above, it is als reasonable to consider that your statements here are designed toprevent Constitutional due process in the case basically supporting that the means of mass murder remain secret .


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> the thing that is so hilarious about Totos deluded ramblings Chris is he always  uses THIS video as his source to defend the official version.cracks me up.The thing that cracks me up so badly when he retreats to THIS video in his deperate hopes of defending the official version, is he doesnt realise that he has shot himself in the foot with this video according to HIS logic.Thats because that video shows Gerald Posner tooting the horn of the governments that it was muslims behind the attacks.
> 
> Bet he wouldnt be so eager to use that laughable video if he knew that Gerald Posner also wrote a book called CASE CLOSED which defended the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin. cause EVEN Toto has said he thinks there is more to the explanation of the warren commissions  that oswald was the lone gunman and doesnt accept the official version.He has conceded before that he thinks there was more than one gunman,that the mob was probably involved.Pretty hysterical isnt it how he doesnt accept the warren commissions report that Oswald was the lone assassin and is willing to say Posner is a liar when it comes to his book endorcing the warren commission but then goes around and accepts Posner when he defends the 9/11 coverup commission report.pretty hysterical isnt it?cant have it BOTH ways Toto.Posner cant be wrong about the kennedy assassination but RIGHT about the 9/11 report. Its so fun to watch Toto shoot himself in the foot in his debates its laughable.
> 
> 
> Here it is right here how he is posting that he doesnt accept the lies of Posners that Kennedy was killed by a lone gunman.He should try to THINK before he posts cause he is foolishly implying that just because I and others believe that Kennedy was killed of a conspiracy that we automatically think that 9/11 was an inside job.That comment is just plain moronic cause I only came to the conclusion that it was an inside job when the evidence surfaced that explosives brought down the towers and this comment of his is ALSO extremely ignorant cause the official version of 9/11 IS A CONSPIRACY!!!! LOL. 19 muslims were allegedly involved so THATS  a conspiracy. the 9/11 case doesnt work when calling people conspiracy theorists like the kennedy assassination does since there was more than one person involved.LOL.his posts are so laughable and idiotic I got to the point I stopped reading them.Him and DitzCon are so afraid of government conspiracys and in denila over them its pathetic.
> 
> Basically.
> 
> I've always thought that maybe the mob killed JFK. However, I don't have much interest in the subject and don't follow it that much.
> 
> But even if JFK was shot in a conspiracy, it does not mean that 9/11 was also a conspiracy. The fact that the government does not always tell us the truth does not mean that everything the government says is a lie.
> __________________



Good post and analysis of toto's motives and SELECTIVITY, which is a constant telltale of disinformation.

Also, it is a very realistic and functional position to extend that everything the is NOT a lie.  it encourages critical thinking while allowing hope that the government is NOT totally corrupt and that there are still many good Americans workign in government.

I will say that as time passes and the public neglects involvement in the issue or support for absolutely lawful performance by government, those people working in government that do respect the Constitution are less likely to want to oppose whatever power over them that allows unlawful performance.  They are less likely to stand for the Constituion and more likely to simply act to keep their job because they don't see support for law from the public.


----------



## Albury Smith

Richard-H said:


> There is no doubt that the structural design of the towers was idiotic. Anyone that has taken a basic course in statics knows that. Several ethical construction companies refused to build it. (There's a history channel documentary on this).
> 
> The collapse of the towers was like the sinkng of the Titanic and almost all major engineering disasters - an example of unqualified business and finance people over riding the judgements of the qualified professionals.
> 
> In the case of the Titanic, the head engineer walked off the job when he found out that it would not have the full amount of life boats. No engineer EVER said that the Titanic was unsinkable - that was just marketing B.S. (another History channel documentary).
> 
> In the case of the world trade towers - the business people demanded that they have no central supports - which defies the laws of physics (hell my little raise d ranch has 8 central supports).
> 
> Too bad no one walked off the job when the towers were built.
> 
> The people responsible for approving that structure should all be charged with 3500 cases of negligent homicide.
> 
> You didn't need faulty construction to cause the collapse - a faulty design was more than enough.
> 
> (Oh yeah...Isn't Osama Bin Laden a contruction engineer? Bet when he saw those towers, it took him all of two seconds to figure out how to bring 'em down)
> 
> Another great accomplishment of American business ethics!


*You obviously have never read NIST's NCSTAR1 or FEMA's Building Performance Study, Chapter 2:
http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf

http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch2.pdf*


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> the thing that is so hilarious about Totos deluded ramblings Chris is he always  uses THIS video as his source to defend the official version.cracks me up.The thing that cracks me up so badly when he retreats to THIS video in his deperate hopes of defending the official version, is he doesnt realise that he has shot himself in the foot with this video according to HIS logic.Thats because that video shows Gerald Posner tooting the horn of the governments that it was muslims behind the attacks.
> 
> Bet he wouldnt be so eager to use that laughable video if he knew that Gerald Posner also wrote a book called CASE CLOSED which defended the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin. cause EVEN Toto has said he thinks there is more to the explanation of the warren commissions  that oswald was the lone gunman and doesnt accept the official version.He has conceded before that he thinks there was more than one gunman,that the mob was probably involved.Pretty hysterical isnt it how he doesnt accept the warren commissions report that Oswald was the lone assassin and is willing to say Posner is a liar when it comes to his book endorcing the warren commission but then goes around and accepts Posner when he defends the 9/11 coverup commission report.pretty hysterical isnt it?cant have it BOTH ways Toto.Posner cant be wrong about the kennedy assassination but RIGHT about the 9/11 report. Its so fun to watch Toto shoot himself in the foot in his debates its laughable.
> 
> 
> Here it is right here how he is posting that he doesnt accept the lies of Posners that Kennedy was killed by a lone gunman.He should try to THINK before he posts cause he is foolishly implying that just because I and others believe that Kennedy was killed of a conspiracy that we automatically think that 9/11 was an inside job.That comment is just plain moronic cause I only came to the conclusion that it was an inside job when overwhelming evidence surfaced that explosives brought down the towers-he ignores the evidence,he wotn watch suppressed videos that the mainstream media never shows or listen to witness testimonys.
> 
> This comment of his is ALSO extremely ignorant cause the official version of 9/11 IS A CONSPIRACY!!!! LOL. 19 muslims were allegedly involved so THATS  a conspiracy. the 9/11 case doesnt work when calling people conspiracy theorists like the kennedy assassination does since there was more than one person involved.LOL.his posts are so laughable and idiotic I got to the point I stopped reading them.Him and DitzCon are so afraid of government conspiracys and in denial over them its pathetic.
> 
> Basically.
> 
> I've always thought that maybe the mob killed JFK. However, I don't have much interest in the subject and don't follow it that much.
> 
> But even if JFK was shot in a conspiracy, it does not mean that 9/11 was also a conspiracy. The fact that the government does not always tell us the truth does not mean that everything the government says is a lie.
> __________________



Er, you realize that that video is satire, don't you?  Normally, I wouldn't have to ask, but with the likes of you, it is unknown whether you get it or not.

It is no wonder you have a problem with analytical thinking, and it is no wonder that you have come to the conclusion that 9/11 was an "inside job."  You jump to conclusions without understanding what has been said, nor do you understand the context in which it is set.

I never have said that I did not accept the conclusions of the Warren Commission.  What I said was that there may be other explanations and I have no opinion on its conclusion as I have not looked at it close enough.  What I said was that a mob hit on JFK _might be_ the most plausible conclusion.  But that does not mean I believe it _to be_.

As for Posner, you conclude that an author is lying.  But you do not know if he is lying.  He may simply be mistaken.  But you accept with certainty that he is deliberately and willfully distorting the truth.  That is the analytical limits of the conspiracist's mind because yes, he can be wrong about one thing and right about another.  I don't assume that just because you are wrong about 9/11 you are wrong about everything.  But the limits of the conspiracist's mind would make you believe otherwise.

That's the problem with you foilers.  You look for certainty when there is none, and you have no concept of randomness.  You misinterpret events in an attempt to look for explanations when there are none or that are totally at odds with your thesis.  Your above post is evidence of that.

Its also amusing that you knock me for pulling out The Onion video when I use it as irony, yet you always revert to "Just look at the 47 videos!" line when you can't answer.  You not being able to figure that out is hilarious but unsurprising.

And your explanation of all the documents being stolen Chris is really, really lame.  You have proven nothing.


----------



## hjmick

Wouldn't be the first time someone was taken in by The Onion...


----------



## Toro

hjmick said:


> Wouldn't be the first time someone was taken in by The Onion...



Yeah, but if someone claims to see it over and over again and they still don't get it, they're an idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that is so hilarious about Totos deluded ramblings Chris is he always  uses THIS video as his source to defend the official version.cracks me up.The thing that cracks me up so badly when he retreats to THIS video in his deperate hopes of defending the official version, is he doesnt realise that he has shot himself in the foot with this video according to HIS logic.Thats because that video shows Gerald Posner tooting the horn of the governments that it was muslims behind the attacks.
> 
> Bet he wouldnt be so eager to use that laughable video if he knew that Gerald Posner also wrote a book called CASE CLOSED which defended the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin. cause EVEN Toto has said he thinks there is more to the explanation of the warren commissions  that oswald was the lone gunman and doesnt accept the official version.He has conceded before that he thinks there was more than one gunman,that the mob was probably involved.Pretty hysterical isnt it how he doesnt accept the warren commissions report that Oswald was the lone assassin and is willing to say Posner is a liar when it comes to his book endorcing the warren commission but then goes around and accepts Posner when he defends the 9/11 coverup commission report.pretty hysterical isnt it?cant have it BOTH ways Toto.Posner cant be wrong about the kennedy assassination but RIGHT about the 9/11 report. Its so fun to watch Toto shoot himself in the foot in his debates its laughable.
> 
> 
> Here it is right here how he is posting that he doesnt accept the lies of Posners that Kennedy was killed by a lone gunman.He should try to THINK before he posts cause he is foolishly implying that just because I and others believe that Kennedy was killed of a conspiracy that we automatically think that 9/11 was an inside job.That comment is just plain moronic cause I only came to the conclusion that it was an inside job when the evidence surfaced that explosives brought down the towers and this comment of his is ALSO extremely ignorant cause the official version of 9/11 IS A CONSPIRACY!!!! LOL. 19 muslims were allegedly involved so THATS  a conspiracy. the 9/11 case doesnt work when calling people conspiracy theorists like the kennedy assassination does since there was more than one person involved.LOL.his posts are so laughable and idiotic I got to the point I stopped reading them.Him and DitzCon are so afraid of government conspiracys and in denila over them its pathetic.
> 
> Basically.
> 
> I've always thought that maybe the mob killed JFK. However, I don't have much interest in the subject and don't follow it that much.
> 
> But even if JFK was shot in a conspiracy, it does not mean that 9/11 was also a conspiracy. The fact that the government does not always tell us the truth does not mean that everything the government says is a lie.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and analysis of toto's motives and SELECTIVITY, which is a constant telltale of disinformation.
> 
> Also, it is a very realistic and functional position to extend that everything the is NOT a lie.  it encourages critical thinking while allowing hope that the government is NOT totally corrupt and that there are still many good Americans workign in government.
> 
> I will say that as time passes and the public neglects involvement in the issue or support for absolutely lawful performance by government, those people working in government that do respect the Constitution are less likely to want to oppose whatever power over them that allows unlawful performance.  They are less likely to stand for the Constituion and more likely to simply act to keep their job because they don't see support for law from the public.
Click to expand...


Yep pretty much shows his motives and selectivity alright. Proof that he is very selective in what he reads.Like I said,he wont watch suppressed video footage of the towers falling that the corporate controlled media NEVER shows in the mainstream media.He ignores witness testimonys..He wont look at photos you show him of pics with basement windows of the towers blown out that were taken before the tower collapsed,or the suppressed video out there of black smoke rising from the streets below and sounds and sights of EXPLOSIONS going off in the lower section of the towers which backs up the witnesses testimonys that explosions brought the towers down.Since the witness testimonys and suppressed video footage contradict the official report and prove the 9/11 commission report is what firefighters called a half baked farce of an investigation,since they dont go along with HIS version of events-the fairy tales of the 9/11 commission report,he selectively ignores it and pretends it didnt happen cause it interrupts his fairy tale land he lives in. yeah I think you pretty much hit the nail right on the head there in everything you said.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> *You obviously have never read NIST's NCSTAR1 or FEMA's Building Performance Study, Chapter 2:
> http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf
> 
> http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch2.pdf*



Do you realize that the lie cannot prove itself?

There is a great deal of independent verification, photographs from 9-11 that do not lie.  They show the building that was actually there under extreme stress.  Interpretations of the images are consistent with independent statements of the chief engineer of the buildings and another engineer certified in 12 states

Your behavior can only be defined reasonably as having the intent of supporting that the means of mass murder on 9-11 remain secret for the purpose that the compromise and destruction of the US Consitution can continue.  You have shown no respect for law, life or anything, so such a conclusion is justified.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that is so hilarious about Totos deluded ramblings Chris is he always  uses THIS video as his source to defend the official version.cracks me up.The thing that cracks me up so badly when he retreats to THIS video in his deperate hopes of defending the official version, is he doesnt realise that he has shot himself in the foot with this video according to HIS logic.Thats because that video shows Gerald Posner tooting the horn of the governments that it was muslims behind the attacks.
> 
> Bet he wouldnt be so eager to use that laughable video if he knew that Gerald Posner also wrote a book called CASE CLOSED which defended the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin. cause EVEN Toto has said he thinks there is more to the explanation of the warren commissions  that oswald was the lone gunman and doesnt accept the official version.He has conceded before that he thinks there was more than one gunman,that the mob was probably involved.Pretty hysterical isnt it how he doesnt accept the warren commissions report that Oswald was the lone assassin and is willing to say Posner is a liar when it comes to his book endorcing the warren commission but then goes around and accepts Posner when he defends the 9/11 coverup commission report.pretty hysterical isnt it?cant have it BOTH ways Toto.Posner cant be wrong about the kennedy assassination but RIGHT about the 9/11 report. Its so fun to watch Toto shoot himself in the foot in his debates its laughable.
> 
> 
> Here it is right here how he is posting that he doesnt accept the lies of Posners that Kennedy was killed by a lone gunman.He should try to THINK before he posts cause he is foolishly implying that just because I and others believe that Kennedy was killed of a conspiracy that we automatically think that 9/11 was an inside job.That comment is just plain moronic cause I only came to the conclusion that it was an inside job when the evidence surfaced that explosives brought down the towers and this comment of his is ALSO extremely ignorant cause the official version of 9/11 IS A CONSPIRACY!!!! LOL. 19 muslims were allegedly involved so THATS  a conspiracy. the 9/11 case doesnt work when calling people conspiracy theorists like the kennedy assassination does since there was more than one person involved.LOL.his posts are so laughable and idiotic I got to the point I stopped reading them.Him and DitzCon are so afraid of government conspiracys and in denila over them its pathetic.
> 
> Basically.
> 
> I've always thought that maybe the mob killed JFK. However, I don't have much interest in the subject and don't follow it that much.
> 
> But even if JFK was shot in a conspiracy, it does not mean that 9/11 was also a conspiracy. The fact that the government does not always tell us the truth does not mean that everything the government says is a lie.
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and analysis of toto's motives and SELECTIVITY, which is a constant telltale of disinformation.
> 
> Also, it is a very realistic and functional position to extend that everything the government says is NOT a lie.  it encourages critical thinking while allowing hope that the government is NOT totally corrupt and that there are still many good Americans working in government.
> 
> I will say that as time passes and the public neglects involvement in the issue or support for absolutely lawful performance by government, those people working in government that do respect the Constitution are less likely to want to oppose whatever power over them that allows unlawful performance.  They are less likely to stand for the Constituion and more likely to simply act to keep their job because they don't see support for law from the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep pretty much shows his motives and selectivity alright. Proof that he is very selective in what he reads.Like I said,he wont watch suppressed video footage of the towers falling that the corporate controlled media NEVER shows in the mainstream media.He ignores witness testimonys..He wont look at photos you show him of pics with basement windows of the towers blown out that were taken before the tower collapsed,or the suppressed video out there of black smoke rising from the streets below and sounds and sights of EXPLOSIONS going off in the lower section of the towers which backs up the witnesses testimonys that explosions brought the towers down.Since the witness testimonys and suppressed video footage contradict the official report and prove the 9/11 commission report is what firefighters called a half baked farce of an investigation,since they dont go along with HIS version of events-the fairy tales of the 9/11 commission report,he selectively ignores it and pretends it didnt happen cause it interrupts his fairy tale land he lives in. yeah I think you pretty much hit the nail right on the head there in everything you said.
Click to expand...


Americans have neglected these issues so long that the event has progressed to the point where the intended sabotage of the economy makes fear levels much higher.  Meaning the government employees that might support the Constitution value their job security all that much more.  Since the public is so fearful, of even each others opinions, and seems to not even know laws let alone seek together to demand conformance to them by government, government have no good reason to stand for lawful performance anywhere.

It all seems very much a design such as hitlers "big lie" actually unrolling here and now.  Particularly since the public allows mainstream media to evade their common law duty of public trust.

Sadly, the America I love and honor, of courage and responsibility to its Consitution, seems to have disappeared in a glut of collusively created corporate enablement towards functionally dumb and dependent, or perhaps isolate populations or divide them for keepng them ignorant of shared purposes as logically defined and supported by the Constitution or common sense.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post and analysis of toto's motives and SELECTIVITY, which is a constant telltale of disinformation.
> 
> Also, it is a very realistic and functional position to extend that everything the government says is NOT a lie.  it encourages critical thinking while allowing hope that the government is NOT totally corrupt and that there are still many good Americans working in government.
> 
> I will say that as time passes and the public neglects involvement in the issue or support for absolutely lawful performance by government, those people working in government that do respect the Constitution are less likely to want to oppose whatever power over them that allows unlawful performance.  They are less likely to stand for the Constituion and more likely to simply act to keep their job because they don't see support for law from the public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep pretty much shows his motives and selectivity alright. Proof that he is very selective in what he reads.Like I said,he wont watch suppressed video footage of the towers falling that the corporate controlled media NEVER shows in the mainstream media.He ignores witness testimonys..He wont look at photos you show him of pics with basement windows of the towers blown out that were taken before the tower collapsed,or the suppressed video out there of black smoke rising from the streets below and sounds and sights of EXPLOSIONS going off in the lower section of the towers which backs up the witnesses testimonys that explosions brought the towers down.Since the witness testimonys and suppressed video footage contradict the official report and prove the 9/11 commission report is what firefighters called a half baked farce of an investigation,since they dont go along with HIS version of events-the fairy tales of the 9/11 commission report,he selectively ignores it and pretends it didnt happen cause it interrupts his fairy tale land he lives in. yeah I think you pretty much hit the nail right on the head there in everything you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans have neglected these issues so long that the event has progressed to the point where the intended sabotage of the economy makes fear levels much higher.  Meaning the government employees that might support the Constitution value their job security all that much more.  Since the public is so fearful, of even each others opinions, and seems to not even know laws let alone seek together to demand conformance to them by government, government have no good reason to stand for lawful performance anywhere.
> 
> It all seems very much a design such as hitlers "big lie" actually unrolling here and now.  Particularly since the public allows mainstream media to evade their common law duty of public trust.
> 
> Sadly, the America I love and honor, of courage and responsibility to its Consitution, seems to have disappeared in a glut of collusively created corporate enablement towards functionally dumb and dependent, or perhaps isolate populations or divide them for keepng them ignorant of shared purposes as logically defined and supported by the Constitution or common sense.
Click to expand...


Meh.  We had a good run.

I was wondering when you would refer to Hitler or Nazi's.  

Its the same point where I no longer care what you say; you've admitted that your full of prunes.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> I was wondering when you would refer to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> Its the same point where I no longer care what you say; you've admitted that your full of prunes.



Your behavior would be supportive of the "big lie" and those telling creating would appreciate your position with your cogntitve distortions.

_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._

_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._

You intend to create a,

_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._

just like the infiltrators of the government would train people in the delphi technique as described in various think tank experiments conducted to bring concensus, that actually went towards doing it with manipulation and deception.

What was not said is that the left brain is always involved with speech and listening, but the right brain may act alone with reading and writing.

Accordingly the internet is actually a better place for a psyops than radio or tv.


----------



## candycorn

*


Christophera said:





candycorn said:



			I was wondering when you would refer to Hitler or Nazi's.  

Its the same point where I no longer care what you say; you've admitted that your full of prunes.
		
Click to expand...


Your behavior would be supportive of the "big lie" and those telling creating would appreciate your position with your cogntitve distortions.

4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other.

10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied.

1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories.

You intend to create a,

3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected.

just like the infiltrators of the government would train people in the delphi technique as described in various think tank experiments conducted to bring concensus, that actually went towards doing it with manipulation and deception.

What was not said is that the left brain is always involved with speech and listening, but the right brain may act alone with reading and writing.

Accordingly the internet is actually a better place for a psyops than radio or tv.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure that if someone is lying, the face of that person is the same face you see in the mirror each time you look at one.  

Unlike most conspiracy whackjobs you aren't even entertaining.  Somehow with you nutjobs, it all comes down to a list of things that "we"--the level headed people--are doing to you morons.  

While it is true that every single person who doesn't believe in brain-damaged conspiracy theories like you do gets a print out every day (all 6 billion of us) of how to minimize those who don't have an oar much less both in the water; we hardly agree on what talking points to bust you in your mouth with.  So we don't always agree except on one thing; 

you're a schedule one dumbass.

Please quote the rules I'm employing; I haven't heard those in about 7 seconds

*


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You obviously have never read NIST's NCSTAR1 or FEMA's Building Performance Study, Chapter 2:
> http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf
> 
> http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_ch2.pdf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that the lie cannot prove itself?
> 
> There is a great deal of independent verification, photographs from 9-11 that do not lie.  They show the building that was actually there under extreme stress.  Interpretations of the images are consistent with independent statements of the chief engineer of the buildings and another engineer certified in 12 states
> 
> Your behavior can only be defined reasonably as having the intent of *[blah, blah, blah]*.
Click to expand...

*Why are you citing Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both WTC towers? If you told him about your imaginary concrete core walls, he'd just laugh at you. 
His opinion of truther nuts and C/D "theories" is pretty clear in this video:
World Trade Center Not a Demolition Robertson's comments start here:
World Trade Center Not a Demolition*


----------



## Albury Smith

candycorn said:


> *
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you would refer to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> Its the same point where I no longer care what you say; you've admitted that your full of prunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your behavior would be supportive of the "big lie" and those telling creating would appreciate your position with your cogntitve distortions.
> 
> 4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other.
> 
> 10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied.
> 
> 1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories.
> 
> You intend to create a,
> 
> 3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected.
> 
> just like the infiltrators of the government would train people in the delphi technique as described in various think tank experiments conducted to bring concensus, that actually went towards doing it with manipulation and deception.
> 
> What was not said is that the left brain is always involved with speech and listening, but the right brain may act alone with reading and writing.
> 
> Accordingly the internet is actually a better place for a psyops than radio or tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that if someone is lying, the face of that person is the same face you see in the mirror each time you look at one.
> 
> Unlike most conspiracy whackjobs you aren't even entertaining.  Somehow with you nutjobs, it all comes down to a list of things that "we"--the level headed people--are doing to you morons.
> 
> While it is true that every single person who doesn't believe in brain-damaged conspiracy theories like you do gets a print out every day (all 6 billion of us) of how to minimize those who don't have an oar much less both in the water; we hardly agree on what talking points to bust you in your mouth with.  So we don't always agree except on one thing;
> 
> you're a schedule one dumbass.
> 
> Please quote the rules I'm employing; I haven't heard those in about 7 seconds
> 
> *


*Yep, OP was posted by him Sunday, August 23, and I'm STILL waiting for a photo of these concrete core walls with the "3-inch" rebar. *


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior would be supportive of the "big lie" and those telling creating would appreciate your position with your cogntitve distortions.
> 
> 4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other.
> 
> 10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied.
> 
> 1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories.
> 
> You intend to create a,
> 
> 3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected.
> 
> just like the infiltrators of the government would train people in the delphi technique as described in various think tank experiments conducted to bring concensus, that actually went towards doing it with manipulation and deception.
> 
> What was not said is that the left brain is always involved with speech and listening, but the right brain may act alone with reading and writing.
> 
> Accordingly the internet is actually a better place for a psyops than radio or tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that if someone is lying, the face of that person is the same face you see in the mirror each time you look at one.
> 
> Unlike most conspiracy whackjobs you aren't even entertaining.  Somehow with you nutjobs, it all comes down to a list of things that "we"--the level headed people--are doing to you morons.
> 
> While it is true that every single person who doesn't believe in brain-damaged conspiracy theories like you do gets a print out every day (all 6 billion of us) of how to minimize those who don't have an oar much less both in the water; we hardly agree on what talking points to bust you in your mouth with.  So we don't always agree except on one thing;
> 
> you're a schedule one dumbass.
> 
> Please quote the rules I'm employing; I haven't heard those in about 7 seconds
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, OP was posted by him Sunday, August 23, and I'm STILL waiting for a photo of these concrete core walls with the "3-inch" rebar. *
Click to expand...

yeah, me too


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> *Why are you citing Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both WTC towers? If you told him about your imaginary concrete core walls, he'd just laugh at you.*


*

MSNBC - â&#8364;&#732;Painful and Horribleâ&#8364;&#8482;







Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.

(not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demand, and recieve a correction)

Your behavior can only defined as supporting the secret means of mass murder.  Because you know he said it, and then misrepresent it anyway.*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, OP was posted by him Sunday, August 23, and I'm STILL waiting for a photo of these concrete core walls with the "3-inch" rebar. *
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too
Click to expand...


The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.

You are exposed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, OP was posted by him Sunday, August 23, and I'm STILL waiting for a photo of these concrete core walls with the "3-inch" rebar. *
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.
> 
> You are exposed.
Click to expand...

i've seen construction photos of the steel core
still havent seen any photos showing a concrete wall in the core
NONE, not even ONE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen construction photos of the steel core
> still havent seen any photos showing a concrete wall in the core
> NONE, not even ONE
Click to expand...


Correct, you are exposed working within the logical plan of the perpetrators and guilanis theft of the WTC documents enables it.  FEMA carried it out by misinforming NIST who rendered an erroneous cause of death.

If steel core columns are not seen standing in the core on 9-11, and the chief engineer identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001, then the steel core columns did not exist and all evidence independent of government soucres is correct and government sources wrong.

Due process has not been provided.

FEMA







WTC 2 concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen construction photos of the steel core
> still havent seen any photos showing a concrete wall in the core
> NONE, not even ONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, you are exposed working within the logical plan of the perpetrators and guilanis theft of the WTC documents enables it. FEMA carried it out by misinforming NIST who rendered an erroneous cause of death.
> 
> If steel core columns are not seen standing in the core on 9-11, and the chief engineer identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001, then the steel core columns did not exist and all evidence independent of government soucres is correct and government sources wrong.
> 
> Due process has not been provided.
> 
> FEMA
> 
> 
> 
> WTC 2 concrete core.
Click to expand...

just more BULLSHIT from you
show ONE, just ONE photo during construction where they put concrete in the core


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've seen construction photos of the steel core
> still havent seen any photos showing a concrete wall in the core
> NONE, not even ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, you are exposed working within the logical plan of the perpetrators and guilanis theft of the WTC documents enables it. FEMA carried it out by misinforming NIST who rendered an erroneous cause of death.
> 
> If steel core columns are not seen standing in the core on 9-11, and the chief engineer identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001, then the steel core columns did not exist and all evidence independent of government soucres is correct and government sources wrong.
> 
> Due process has not been provided.
> 
> FEMA
> 
> 
> 
> WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just more BULLSHIT from you
> show ONE, just ONE photo during construction where they put concrete in the core
Click to expand...


eots never posts anything THIS refutable.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, you are exposed working within the logical plan of the perpetrators and guilanis theft of the WTC documents enables it. FEMA carried it out by misinforming NIST who rendered an erroneous cause of death.
> 
> If steel core columns are not seen standing in the core on 9-11, and the chief engineer identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001, then the steel core columns did not exist and all evidence independent of government soucres is correct and government sources wrong.
> 
> Due process has not been provided.
> 
> FEMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just more BULLSHIT from you
> show ONE, just ONE photo during construction where they put concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> eots never posts anything THIS refutable.
Click to expand...


Considering the images baring the core on 9-11 all show an empty core, FEMA's assertion cannot be supported and a examination of the thread will show that.

We've got a small group agreeing that it is night outside, when it is obviously day.  Or, just because some agree that what is a lie is true, does not make it true.

This shows huge rebar hundreds of feet of the ground in a position that would be under the spire which was outside the concrete core walls, but the rebar marks the wall.






It also shows an empty core area, as do all images taken showing the core on 9-11, and many did.


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> *
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you would refer to Hitler or Nazi's.
> 
> Its the same point where I no longer care what you say; you've admitted that your full of prunes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your behavior would be supportive of the "big lie" and those telling creating would appreciate your position with your cogntitve distortions.
> 
> 4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other.
> 
> 10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied.
> 
> 1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories.
> 
> You intend to create a,
> 
> 3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected.
> 
> just like the infiltrators of the government would train people in the delphi technique as described in various think tank experiments conducted to bring concensus, that actually went towards doing it with manipulation and deception.
> 
> What was not said is that the left brain is always involved with speech and listening, but the right brain may act alone with reading and writing.
> 
> Accordingly the internet is actually a better place for a psyops than radio or tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that if someone is lying, the face of that person is the same face you see in the mirror each time you look at one.
> 
> Unlike most conspiracy whackjobs you aren't even entertaining.  Somehow with you nutjobs, it all comes down to a list of things that "we"--the level headed people--are doing to you morons.
> 
> While it is true that every single person who doesn't believe in brain-damaged conspiracy theories like you do gets a print out every day (all 6 billion of us) of how to minimize those who don't have an oar much less both in the water; we hardly agree on what talking points to bust you in your mouth with.  So we don't always agree except on one thing;
> 
> you're a schedule one dumbass.
> 
> Please quote the rules I'm employing; I haven't heard those in about 7 seconds
> 
> *




*
Major General Albert Stubblebine, U.S. Army (ret)  Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Armys Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Armys Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career.* 

*Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame. *
Video interview 6/28/09: 

General Stubblebine: I am Major General Albert Stubblebine. I am retired Army Major-General. In my last assignment -- my last command -- I was responsible for all of the Army's strategic intelligence forces around the world. I had responsibility for the Signals Intelligence, Photo Intelligence, Counter Intelligence, Human Intelligence. They all belonged to me, in my last assignment.  

I was supposed to find out what the enemy was doing, before the enemy did it so that we could take action against the enemy. That's Intelligence, OK, before the fact. So, we always -- always -- rely not on a single piece of data, before we make a statement, but on multiple and the more pieces of data that you have that correlate, the better you know exactly what is going on.  

So I have had a lot of experience looking at photographs. I have looked at many, many different kinds of photographs, from many, many different platforms on many, many different countries, around the world. 

Interviewer: OK. So on September the 11th, in 2001, what hit the Pentagon? 

General Stubblebine:  I don't know exactly what hit it, but I do know, from the photographs that I have analyzed and looked at very, very carefully, it was not an airplane. 

Interviewer:  What made you believe that? 

General Stubblebine:  Well, for one thing, if you look at the hole that was made in the Pentagon, the nose penetrated far enough so that there should have been wing marks on the walls of the Pentagon. I have been unable to find those wing marks. So where were they? Did this vessel -- vehicle, or whatever it was -- have wings? Apparently not, because if it had had wings, they would have made marks on the side of the Pentagon. 

One person counteracted my theory, and said, "Oh, you've got it all wrong. And the reason that it's wrong is that as the airplane came across, one wing tipped down and hit the ground and broke off." I said, "Fine, that's possible, one wing could have broken off." But if I understand airplanes correctly, most airplanes have two wings. I haven't met an airplane with only one wing. So where was the mark for the second wing? OK, one broke off -- there should have been a mark for the second wing. I could not find that in any of the photographs that I've analyzed. Now I've been very careful to not say what went in there. Why? Because you don't have that evidence.  

I did -- I've never believed that it was an airplane since I've looked at the photographs. Up until the time I looked at the photographs, I accepted what was being said. After I looked at it -- NO WAY!  

We pride ourselves with the "free press." I do not believe the "free press" is free any more. It's very expensive. It's very expensive. And the press is saying what they have been told to say about this. 

Now, do I have proof of that? No. But I believe that what is being -- what certainly the -- the stories that were told -- all about 9/11 were false. I mean, you take a look at the buildings falling down. They didn't fall down because airplanes hit them. They fell down because of explosives went off inside. Demolition. Look at Building 7, for God's sake. It didn't fall down to its side. It didn't fall to this direction or that direction; just like the two Towers.  

When you look at the temperatures that you can create with fuel in a gas tank or a fuel tank of an airplane, and then you investigate the amount of heat that would be required to melt -- to melt -- the superstructure of the buildings that came tumbling down, when you put all of that together, the one thing that shows; It does not match the facts. What is it they do not want the public to know? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daNr_TrBw6E]YouTube - General of all American Intelligence: 911 was a fraud![/ame] 


Video documentary One Nation Under Siege 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Armys Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, The plane does not fit in that hole. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?" 


*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army  Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director*.  *Decorated *with the *Bronze Star* and the Soldiers Medal for *bravery under fire* and the* Purple Heart *for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.



Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

*Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *




*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.*  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. 
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official investigations have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administrations interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media." 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  Its impossible.  Theres a second group of facts having to do with the cover up.  Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government dont want us to know what happened and whos responsible. 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say thats much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  http://video.go 


*Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11: * 
"We want truthful answers to question.   As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things: 
An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer 
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings. 
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence. 
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article 



Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth  Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers." 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlGm9ZorT4Q]YouTube - Dr. Robert Bowman: the impossibility of the official government story[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Damn Eots, where ya been? You missed the fun.


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> Capt. Daniel Davis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *
Click to expand...


It's all true, but I like that part most.  It is a broad enough perspective to be inclusive and it works generally to put any in place who attempt to deny the improprieties that have happened.

About 1984 we needed to seriously get down on government to prevent much or even the worst of what has happened.

With all the relevant facts cited by those authorities, it seems that the controlling administraction had a deflector shield in place for each critical agency preventing them from using any conclusive elements together.  Inference, deduction and conclusion were not followed faithfully and that is very obvious.

Now, after the fact, they try to present that it is a "done deal".  Duty fulfilled.  And the world seem like an immoveable object, particuarly when watching the behaviors here.  All of the groups on the ground get hustled into the standard run of DVD's and "question asking".  If something explanatory is introduced at that level, group leaders reject it in favor of the available DVD's or discussion on recent theory. 

Is it any wonder why the most common building material in the world is dissed as part of the core even when there are pictures of it and independent statements from authorities of structural engineering including the lead engineer of the Twin Towers construction identify concrete?  I contend it is because it shows that "duty is not fulfilled" in a very fundamental way.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth  Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers."





*Amazingly they found plane wreckage in the Pentagon.
Amazingly five lightpoles were knocked down outside the Pentagon during the attack.
Amazingly the airplane wreckage is conclusively AA flight 77.
Amazingly the witnesses who don't agree on flight path, agree on the airplane.
Amazingly no contrail from a missile was present after the attack
Amazingly you don't offer any explanation of what happened to flight 77*


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are you citing Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both WTC towers? If you told him about your imaginary concrete core walls, he'd just laugh at you.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> 
> (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> Your behavior can only defined as supporting the secret means of mass murder.  Because you know he said it, and then misrepresent it anyway.*
Click to expand...

*
LOL. The "truth movement" just thrives on minor inaccuracies and quote mining, doesn't it? Newsweek isn't an engineering publication, and if the cores had really been built with reinforced concrete walls, the sprinkler risers would most likely have stayed intact, instead of being severed in the plane crashes. Any thoughts on how you blow up concrete walls, genius? You hammer drill hundreds of holes in them and plant explosives in the holes. A hammer drill running on the 50th floor would be heard everywhere in the entire building. Any thoughts on why no one reported hearing hammer drills running in the towers for MONTHS? And why doesn't Les Robertson belong to your "truth movement"? He knows more about the design of the towers than any man alive, and he finds your "theories" absurd.*


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your behavior would be supportive of the "big lie" and those telling creating would appreciate your position with your cogntitve distortions.
> 
> 4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other.
> 
> 10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied.
> 
> 1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories.
> 
> You intend to create a,
> 
> 3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected.
> 
> just like the infiltrators of the government would train people in the delphi technique as described in various think tank experiments conducted to bring concensus, that actually went towards doing it with manipulation and deception.
> 
> What was not said is that the left brain is always involved with speech and listening, but the right brain may act alone with reading and writing.
> 
> Accordingly the internet is actually a better place for a psyops than radio or tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that if someone is lying, the face of that person is the same face you see in the mirror each time you look at one.
> 
> Unlike most conspiracy whackjobs you aren't even entertaining.  Somehow with you nutjobs, it all comes down to a list of things that "we"--the level headed people--are doing to you morons.
> 
> While it is true that every single person who doesn't believe in brain-damaged conspiracy theories like you do gets a print out every day (all 6 billion of us) of how to minimize those who don't have an oar much less both in the water; we hardly agree on what talking points to bust you in your mouth with.  So we don't always agree except on one thing;
> 
> you're a schedule one dumbass.
> 
> Please quote the rules I'm employing; I haven't heard those in about 7 seconds
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Major General Albert Stubblebine, U.S. Army (ret)  Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Armys Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Armys Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career.*
> 
> *Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame. *
> Video interview 6/28/09:
> 
> General Stubblebine: I am Major General Albert Stubblebine. I am retired Army Major-General. In my last assignment -- my last command -- I was responsible for all of the Army's strategic intelligence forces around the world. I had responsibility for the Signals Intelligence, Photo Intelligence, Counter Intelligence, Human Intelligence. They all belonged to me, in my last assignment.
> 
> I was supposed to find out what the enemy was doing, before the enemy did it so that we could take action against the enemy. That's Intelligence, OK, before the fact. So, we always -- always -- rely not on a single piece of data, before we make a statement, but on multiple and the more pieces of data that you have that correlate, the better you know exactly what is going on.
> 
> So I have had a lot of experience looking at photographs. I have looked at many, many different kinds of photographs, from many, many different platforms on many, many different countries, around the world.
> 
> Interviewer: OK. So on September the 11th, in 2001, what hit the Pentagon?
> 
> General Stubblebine:  I don't know exactly what hit it, but I do know, from the photographs that I have analyzed and looked at very, very carefully, it was not an airplane.
> 
> Interviewer:  What made you believe that?
> 
> General Stubblebine:  Well, for one thing, if you look at the hole that was made in the Pentagon, the nose penetrated far enough so that there should have been wing marks on the walls of the Pentagon. I have been unable to find those wing marks. So where were they? Did this vessel -- vehicle, or whatever it was -- have wings? Apparently not, because if it had had wings, they would have made marks on the side of the Pentagon.
> 
> One person counteracted my theory, and said, "Oh, you've got it all wrong. And the reason that it's wrong is that as the airplane came across, one wing tipped down and hit the ground and broke off." I said, "Fine, that's possible, one wing could have broken off." But if I understand airplanes correctly, most airplanes have two wings. I haven't met an airplane with only one wing. So where was the mark for the second wing? OK, one broke off -- there should have been a mark for the second wing. I could not find that in any of the photographs that I've analyzed. Now I've been very careful to not say what went in there. Why? Because you don't have that evidence.
> 
> I did -- I've never believed that it was an airplane since I've looked at the photographs. Up until the time I looked at the photographs, I accepted what was being said. After I looked at it -- NO WAY!
> 
> We pride ourselves with the "free press." I do not believe the "free press" is free any more. It's very expensive. It's very expensive. And the press is saying what they have been told to say about this.
> 
> Now, do I have proof of that? No. But I believe that what is being -- what certainly the -- the stories that were told -- all about 9/11 were false. I mean, you take a look at the buildings falling down. They didn't fall down because airplanes hit them. They fell down because of explosives went off inside. Demolition. Look at Building 7, for God's sake. It didn't fall down to its side. It didn't fall to this direction or that direction; just like the two Towers.
> 
> When you look at the temperatures that you can create with fuel in a gas tank or a fuel tank of an airplane, and then you investigate the amount of heat that would be required to melt -- to melt -- the superstructure of the buildings that came tumbling down, when you put all of that together, the one thing that shows; It does not match the facts. What is it they do not want the public to know? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daNr_TrBw6E]YouTube - General of all American Intelligence: 911 was a fraud![/ame]
> 
> 
> Video documentary One Nation Under Siege 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Armys Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, The plane does not fit in that hole. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?"
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army  Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director*.  *Decorated *with the *Bronze Star* and the Soldiers Medal for *bravery under fire* and the* Purple Heart *for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.*  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official investigations have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administrations interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  Its impossible.  Theres a second group of facts having to do with the cover up.  Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government dont want us to know what happened and whos responsible.
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say thats much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  http://video.go
> 
> 
> *Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11: *
> "We want truthful answers to question.   As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things:
> An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer
> Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings.
> Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence.
> The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article
> 
> 
> 
> Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth  Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers."
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlGm9ZorT4Q]YouTube - Dr. Robert Bowman: the impossibility of the official government story[/ame]
Click to expand...

*Why is Stubblebine talking about melting steel, when the NIST findings established no temperatures higher than 1800 F (1100 F in the area of the floor joists), which is MORE than enough to weaken steel substantially? That's simply a straw man argument that no one with any sense would take seriously. And why does he find it significant that he didn't see wing marks on the Pentagon exterior, when the wall collapsed shortly after the crash, and was obscured by smoke until then? If AA 77 didn't hit the Pentagon, were the 105 eyewitnesses who saw it happen, and the thousands in there afterward, including American Airlines and NTSB inspectors, all part of the plot? 
And did you notice that Bowman only gives opinions and makes allegations? What actual facts did he present to show that the US government had anything to do with the attacks on 9/11? My God, you people are gullible! *


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, OP was posted by him Sunday, August 23, and I'm STILL waiting for a photo of these concrete core walls with the "3-inch" rebar. *
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.
> 
> You are exposed.
Click to expand...

*There were 47 steel columns in the core of each tower, and no concrete walls above grade in either of them. Why can't you find even one construction photo of these alleged walls out of the thousands that were taken? The "perpetrators" didn't take and couldn't have confiscated all of them, dude.*


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There were 47 steel columns in the core of each tower, and no concrete walls above grade in either of them. Why can't you find even one construction photo of these alleged walls out of the thousands that were taken? The "perpetrators" didn't take and couldn't have confiscated all of them, dude.*
Click to expand...

well, since there are no photos of the concrete in the core during construction, its clear "they" have had them all destroyed


----------



## Gamolon

Ah yes. Chris has found another forum in which to peddle his garbage. 

Hello Chris, it's me, Gamolon the agent. Sent to track you down and lead all the "lemmings" down the path of lies and deceit created by our government. To lead them away from the "truth" you say you are trying to bring to light.

As I 've brought forth in other forums, the simple fact is that your core could not have physically existed. You see, YOU say that at the lobby level of the towers, your core had walls that were 17' and 12' thick. You also say that this concrete core surrounded ALL the elevators, stairwells, a 16' wide hallway that ran the length of the core. That's about 24 local elevators, 23 express elevators included in that core. My main point in all this is that people CLEARLY entered any of the express elevators from OUTSIDE your core at the lobby level without having to pass through a 12' long tunnel cut through your core wall to get to the express elevator doors. There were 23 express elevators accessible. I have blueprints marked up of the towers that can convey this foolishness, but I cannot post links yet. Chris will no doubt claim that the blueprints are fake.

I also have talked with Leslie Robertson recently via email. He is accessible through his LERA website on the 9/11 page. Sawteen See is the contact. I had written a few emails and they were eventually forwarded to Mr. Robertson.

He basically says Chris is full of crap. If anyone is interested, I will post them.


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> Ah yes. Chris has found another forum in which to peddle his garbage.
> 
> Hello Chris, it's me, Gamolon the agent. Sent to track you down and lead all the "lemmings" down the path of lies and deceit created by our government. To lead them away from the "truth" you say you are trying to bring to light.
> 
> As I 've brought forth in other forums, the simple fact is that your core could not have physically existed. You see, YOU say that at the lobby level of the towers, your core had walls that were 17' and 12' thick. You also say that this concrete core surrounded ALL the elevators, stairwells, a 16' wide hallway that ran the length of the core. That's about 24 local elevators, 23 express elevators included in that core. My main point in all this is that people CLEARLY entered any of the express elevators from OUTSIDE your core at the lobby level without having to pass through a 12' long tunnel cut through your core wall to get to the express elevator doors. There were 23 express elevators accessible. I have blueprints marked up of the towers that can convey this foolishness, but I cannot post links yet. Chris will no doubt claim that the blueprints are fake.
> 
> I also have talked with Leslie Robertson recently via email. He is accessible through his LERA website on the 9/11 page. Sawteen See is the contact. I had written a few emails and they were eventually forwarded to Mr. Robertson.
> 
> *He basically says Chris is full of crap*. If anyone is interested, I will post them.


*Here's a video of Robertson saying that Chris is full of crap:
World Trade Center Not a Demolition*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *There were 47 steel columns in the core of each tower,*
Click to expand...


Hmmmmmmm, we see the core area of the tower very clearly.  No steel core columns.  However, we do see massive rebar along the line of the concrete walls.






Here is a very large piece of concrete falling into the core which is seen empty behind it.






The evidence proves you wrong.



Albury Smith said:


> and no concrete walls above grade in either of them.



I noticed you have no explanation for what this is if it is not concrete.








Albury Smith said:


> Why can't you find even one construction photo of these alleged walls out of the thousands that were taken?



Correct the infiltrators of the government that you serve with protection for their secret means of mass murder took them before 9-11.  Something that is very logical.  It is also logical that they would have you focus on that and ignore that you cannot show steel core columns in the core area.   Which shows you are a fraud.



Albury Smith said:


> The "perpetrators" didn't take and couldn't have confiscated all of them, dude.[/B]



They not only got all of the construction photos showing concrete, they got the 2 hour video from PBS titled "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.d, physics, cornell and former Marine Major Drew Raines III conducted a search for about 6 month and found libraries listed it, but then could not find their copies.  Dr. Larsen uploaded one of his web radio shows that I co-hosted where he describes their search.  Download the .mp3 here.

6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com


----------



## Gamolon

His own theory says he's full of crap. From a design standpoint, there are so many errors and contradictions within his theory that it's comical. And he wonders why he's been kicked to the curb by so many forums. The list is quite large. Even fellow truther sites ban him after a bit.

He's changes his theory to fit whatever current argument he is engaged in. I've look at web archives of his site as he changed them over the years and the changes directly correlate to debates he was in. Debates in which someone comes up with a major mistake and he changes is theory to fit an explanation into it in order to try and "explain" why the error is there or to make it look like the person is wrong.

Perfect example is when I brought up the outside the core access to the express elevators at the lobby level, he NOW claims that the towers cores were radically different. He claims that WTC2's core was redesigned, get this now, AFTER WTC1 was already started. A total redesign AFTER construction was started. What was the reason for the redesign? According to Chris, nobody wanted to rent WTC1 because all the elevators were INSIDE his concrete core and had poor access. The redesigned the core of WTC2 to have the express elevators OUTSIDE his core yet keep the 24 local elevators inside the core with everything else.

I have asked for proof of this and he has not provided anything.

Typical.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> They not only got all of the construction photos showing concrete, they got the 2 hour video from PBS titled "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.d, physics, cornell and former Marine Major Drew Raines III conducted a search for about 6 month and found libraries listed it, but then could not find their copies.



All words Chris. Where's the actual proof that they found records? What libraries?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They not only got all of the construction photos showing concrete, they got the 2 hour video from PBS titled "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.d, physics, cornell and former Marine Major Drew Raines III conducted a search for about 6 month and found libraries listed it, but then could not find their copies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All words Chris. Where's the actual proof that they found records? What libraries?
Click to expand...


You would love to know that so you could see them stolen too.

You expose your use of conditions created by the infiltrators of government.  Here is the concrete when it matters, when the towers cannot be misrepresented as they are by you, FEMA and other infiltrators of the trutn movement in construction photos.

I notice you still have only text for evidence.  Another photo of the same piece of concrete from another perspective

Here is evidence showing a massive concrete wall.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Here is evidence showing a massive concrete wall.



That can't be a concrete wall as you describe. Your core and the provided dimensions don't physically fit and there room inside it at the lobby level for the 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators, a freight elevator, stairwells, a 16' wide hallway, etc.

PHYSICALLY IMPOSSIBLE. 

Until you can show that your core physically fits all that was there, you claims that the photos show concrete core walls is complete and utter garbage.

End of story.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators trying to prrotect the means of secrete mass murder would direct you to ask for the images they have taken and also have you refuse to recognize images which show the area where the supposed steel core columns were or that they show concrete and NO STEEL in the core.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> *There were 47 steel columns in the core of each tower,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm, we see the core area of the tower very clearly.  No steel core columns.  However, we do see massive rebar along the line of the concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very large piece of concrete falling into the core which is seen empty behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you have no explanation for what this is if it is not concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you find even one construction photo of these alleged walls out of the thousands that were taken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct the infiltrators of the government that you serve with protection for their secret means of mass murder took them before 9-11.  Something that is very logical.  It is also logical that they would have you focus on that and ignore that you cannot show steel core columns in the core area.   Which shows you are a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "perpetrators" didn't take and couldn't have confiscated all of them, dude.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They not only got all of the construction photos showing concrete, they got the 2 hour video from PBS titled "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.d, physics, cornell and former Marine Major Drew Raines III conducted a search for about 6 month and found libraries listed it, but then could not find their copies.  Dr. Larsen uploaded one of his web radio shows that I co-hosted where he describes their search.  Download the .mp3 here.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
Click to expand...

*So the concrete fell down but the "3-inch rebar" stayed up, and "they" confiscated every known photo of the core during construction. Haven't you discussed this with Mark Roberts, since he mentions your name on his web site? If so, it appears that you're just hell-bent on staying ignorant.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There were 47 steel columns in the core of each tower,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm, we see the core area of the tower very clearly.  No steel core columns.  However, we do see massive rebar along the line of the concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a very large piece of concrete falling into the core which is seen empty behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence proves you wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you have no explanation for what this is if it is not concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct the infiltrators of the government that you serve with protection for their secret means of mass murder took them before 9-11.  Something that is very logical.  It is also logical that they would have you focus on that and ignore that you cannot show steel core columns in the core area.   Which shows you are a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "perpetrators" didn't take and couldn't have confiscated all of them, dude.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They not only got all of the construction photos showing concrete, they got the 2 hour video from PBS titled "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".  Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.d, physics, cornell and former Marine Major Drew Raines III conducted a search for about 6 month and found libraries listed it, but then could not find their copies.  Dr. Larsen uploaded one of his web radio shows that I co-hosted where he describes their search.  Download the .mp3 here.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the concrete fell down but the "3-inch rebar" stayed up, and "they" confiscated every known photo of the core during construction. Haven't you discussed this with Mark Roberts, since he mentions your name on his web site? If so, it appears that you're just hell-bent on staying ignorant.*
Click to expand...


Yes, the 3 inch high tensile steel rebars stands as we see after concrete was fractured and fell away.  And the core is also completely empty.

However, the fact that FEMA decieved NIST invalidates the official "cause of death" determination rendering it invalid.

And the fact that yu are here trying to prove a fiction with nothing shows the infiltration depends on fearful, ignorant Americans informed by the infiltration IF they are 9-11 truth seerkers, or completely deceived if they only watch mainstream media.

What is interesting is that the psyops uses social fears to control Americans into being confused.  When they would normally have the needed courage to defend their Constitution, if they weren't confused.


----------



## Gamolon

Albury Smith said:


> *So the concrete fell down but the "3-inch rebar" stayed up, *



That's a great point that I've never thought about. Chris claims that the rebar was coated with explosives. Explosives strong enough to completely pulverized 17' concrete walls yet leave the 3" diameter rebar standing 400' high.

Interesting...


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So the concrete fell down but the "3-inch rebar" stayed up, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point that I've never thought about. Chris claims that the rebar was coated with explosives. Explosives strong enough to completely pulverized 17' concrete walls yet leave the 3" diameter rebar standing 400' high.
> 
> Interesting...
Click to expand...


I see that you are working to change the subject to demolition to increase the cognitive dissonance so people might reject the evidence.  That is a psyops tactic.

The concrete was fractured around that particular run of rebar and it fell away leaving the rebar standing.  What is most revealing is that the 9-11 images and video show an absolutely empty core area.

Most importantly is that the "cause of death" determination required in due process is completely invalidated by the deception of FEMA and their lie of "steel core columns" so Americans must stand for the Constitutional rights of the 3,000 murdered by secret methods.


----------



## Dante

_ho hum_

Science explains it all. Just go to popular mechanics' web site.


web site...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So the concrete fell down but the "3-inch rebar" stayed up, *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point that I've never thought about. Chris claims that the rebar was coated with explosives. Explosives strong enough to completely pulverized 17' concrete walls yet leave the 3" diameter rebar standing 400' high.
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that you are working to change the subject to demolition to increase the cognitive dissonance so people might reject the evidence.  That is a psyops tactic.
> 
> The concrete was fractured around that particular run of rebar and it fell away leaving the rebar standing.  What is most revealing is that the 9-11 images and video show an absolutely empty core area.
> 
> Most importantly is that the "cause of death" determination required in due process is completely invalidated by the deception of FEMA and their lie of "steel core columns" so Americans must stand for the Constitutional rights of the 3,000 murdered by secret methods.
Click to expand...


No way Chris. If the explosives that the rebar was coated with was strong enough to pulverize a 17' concrete wall, there's now WAY the 3" diameter rebar would have stood. 

Again your logic fails.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albury Smith said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Chris has found another forum in which to peddle his garbage.
> 
> Hello Chris, it's me, Gamolon the agent. Sent to track you down and lead all the "lemmings" down the path of lies and deceit created by our government. To lead them away from the "truth" you say you are trying to bring to light.
> 
> As I 've brought forth in other forums, the simple fact is that your core could not have physically existed. You see, YOU say that at the lobby level of the towers, your core had walls that were 17' and 12' thick. You also say that this concrete core surrounded ALL the elevators, stairwells, a 16' wide hallway that ran the length of the core. That's about 24 local elevators, 23 express elevators included in that core. My main point in all this is that people CLEARLY entered any of the express elevators from OUTSIDE your core at the lobby level without having to pass through a 12' long tunnel cut through your core wall to get to the express elevator doors. There were 23 express elevators accessible. I have blueprints marked up of the towers that can convey this foolishness, but I cannot post links yet. Chris will no doubt claim that the blueprints are fake.
> 
> I also have talked with Leslie Robertson recently via email. He is accessible through his LERA website on the 9/11 page. Sawteen See is the contact. I had written a few emails and they were eventually forwarded to Mr. Robertson.
> 
> *He basically says Chris is full of crap*. If anyone is interested, I will post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's a video of Robertson saying that Chris is full of crap:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition*
Click to expand...


Robertson contradicts himself in the fact that he as well said from above in a helicopter said he saw pools of molten metal.The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used.you also conviently forget that they always lie and say that Robertson was the lead engineer of the towers when it was actually John Skilling who after the 93 bombing, was quoted when asked what would happen if an airliner slammed into the towers he responded saying-There would be a great loss of life due to the fires but the structure itself would remain standing. Your ALSO not aware of the fact that in jan 01 they aired a special on the history channel called MODERN MARVELS where the onsite manager of the towers construction Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.That the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take a hit from an airliner so much that he went on to say it could take MULTIPLE hits from airliners and still remain standing.Robertson got paid off obviously.Because witness testimony and suppressed video footage the corporate controlled media never airs PROVES explosives brought down the towers.end of story.case closed.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used.



Since when do "explosives" melt steel?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point that I've never thought about. Chris claims that the rebar was coated with explosives. Explosives strong enough to completely pulverized 17' concrete walls yet leave the 3" diameter rebar standing 400' high.
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you are working to change the subject to demolition to increase the cognitive dissonance so people might reject the evidence.  That is a psyops tactic.
> 
> The concrete was fractured around that particular run of rebar and it fell away leaving the rebar standing.  What is most revealing is that the 9-11 images and video show an absolutely empty core area.
> 
> Most importantly is that the "cause of death" determination required in due process is completely invalidated by the deception of FEMA and their lie of "steel core columns" so Americans must stand for the Constitutional rights of the 3,000 murdered by secret methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way Chris. If the explosives that the rebar was coated with was strong enough to pulverize a 17' concrete wall, there's now WAY the 3" diameter rebar would have stood.
> 
> Again your logic fails.
Click to expand...

he isnt using logic
lol


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "explosives" melt steel?
Click to expand...

lol
and how is it we have "molten steel" when they also argue that the fire wasnt hot enough to melt steel


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> he isnt using logic
> lol





He THINKS he is.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Chris has found another forum in which to peddle his garbage.
> 
> Hello Chris, it's me, Gamolon the agent. Sent to track you down and lead all the "lemmings" down the path of lies and deceit created by our government. To lead them away from the "truth" you say you are trying to bring to light.
> 
> As I 've brought forth in other forums, the simple fact is that your core could not have physically existed. You see, YOU say that at the lobby level of the towers, your core had walls that were 17' and 12' thick. You also say that this concrete core surrounded ALL the elevators, stairwells, a 16' wide hallway that ran the length of the core. That's about 24 local elevators, 23 express elevators included in that core. My main point in all this is that people CLEARLY entered any of the express elevators from OUTSIDE your core at the lobby level without having to pass through a 12' long tunnel cut through your core wall to get to the express elevator doors. There were 23 express elevators accessible. I have blueprints marked up of the towers that can convey this foolishness, but I cannot post links yet. Chris will no doubt claim that the blueprints are fake.
> 
> I also have talked with Leslie Robertson recently via email. He is accessible through his LERA website on the 9/11 page. Sawteen See is the contact. I had written a few emails and they were eventually forwarded to Mr. Robertson.
> 
> *He basically says Chris is full of crap*. If anyone is interested, I will post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's a video of Robertson saying that Chris is full of crap:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ALSO not aware of the fact that in jan 01 they aired a special on the history channel called MODERN MARVELS where the onsite manager of the towers construction Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.
Click to expand...


I believe the port authority directed Frank Demartini to not identify the concrete core because they knew that if he did the decepton planned for 9-11 would not work.  Frank Demartini, actually a very good engineer, and probably a sincere patriot, died on 9-11 trying to save people.  

Unfortunately he was loyal to the port authority as he had no idea that FEMA was going to misrepresent the towers core structure.  With his loyalty he used an anology to the rebar grid inside the concrete shear walls of the core.  

Window screen.

And it is true, or more than true because steel reinforced cast concrete using *high tensile* rebar is perhaps 5 times stronger than ordinary steel reinforced cast concrete.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DevNell said:


> _ho hum_
> 
> Science explains it all. Just go to popular mechanics' web site.
> 
> 
> web site...



popular mechanics? your hysterical.their tales have been debunked throughly by independent experts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "explosives" melt steel?
Click to expand...


BOTH explosives and thermite were used.the fact that you bother listening and reading the posts of that Moron Ditzcon and believing HIS posts just shows how easy you are to be brainwashed by lies and propaganda.the fact that you selectively only quoted PART of my post proves you only selectively read parts of my posts since like Ditzcon,you only see what you WANT to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's a video of Robertson saying that Chris is full of crap:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ALSO not aware of the fact that in jan 01 they aired a special on the history channel called MODERN MARVELS where the onsite manager of the towers construction Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the port authority directed Frank Demartini to not identify the concrete core because they knew that if he did the decepton planned for 9-11 would not work.  Frank Demartini, actually a very good engineer, and probably a sincere patriot, died on 9-11 trying to save people.
> 
> Unfortunately he was loyal to the port authority as he had no idea that FEMA was going to misrepresent the towers core structure.  With his loyalty he used an anology to the rebar grid inside the concrete shear walls of the core.
> 
> Window screen.
> 
> And it is true, or more than true because steel reinforced cast concrete using *high tensile* rebar is perhaps 5 times stronger than ordinary steel reinforced cast concrete.
Click to expand...


Yeah he was a true hero.Dying while trying to save people in that tragedy.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.That the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take a hit from an airliner so much that he went on to say it could take MULTIPLE hits from airliners and still remain standing.



Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.That the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take a hit from an airliner so much that he went on to say it could take MULTIPLE hits from airliners and still remain standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
Click to expand...


I ALREADY addressed that earlier howe they anticipated the fires but since you only read only PARTS of posts,its only natural you missed that.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ALSO not aware of the fact that in jan 01 they aired a special on the history channel called MODERN MARVELS where the onsite manager of the towers construction Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the port authority directed Frank Demartini to not identify the concrete core because they knew that if he did the decepton planned for 9-11 would not work.  Frank Demartini, actually a very good engineer, and probably a sincere patriot, died on 9-11 trying to save people.
> 
> Unfortunately he was loyal to the port authority as he had no idea that FEMA was going to misrepresent the towers core structure.  With his loyalty he used an anology to the rebar grid inside the concrete shear walls of the core.
> 
> Window screen.
> 
> And it is true, or more than true because steel reinforced cast concrete using *high tensile* rebar is perhaps 5 times stronger than ordinary steel reinforced cast concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was a true hero.Dying while trying to save people in that tragedy.
Click to expand...


And this needed to be pointed out why? To make sure everyone in this forum aware that  he was a hero for giving his to save others in case we didn't think so?

Were you just reminding us?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the port authority directed Frank Demartini to not identify the concrete core because they knew that if he did the decepton planned for 9-11 would not work.  Frank Demartini, actually a very good engineer, and probably a sincere patriot, died on 9-11 trying to save people.
> 
> Unfortunately he was loyal to the port authority as he had no idea that FEMA was going to misrepresent the towers core structure.  With his loyalty he used an anology to the rebar grid inside the concrete shear walls of the core.
> 
> Window screen.
> 
> And it is true, or more than true because steel reinforced cast concrete using *high tensile* rebar is perhaps 5 times stronger than ordinary steel reinforced cast concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was a true hero.Dying while trying to save people in that tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this needed to be pointed out why? To make sure everyone in this forum aware that  he was a hero for giving his to save others in case we didn't think so?
> 
> Were you just reminding us?
Click to expand...


What is needed gamie, ....... is independently verified evidence of the supposed steel core columns, or you continue to support the secret methods of mass murder on 9-11 within the post 9-11 psyops that is being used to destroy the peoples ability to protect US Constitution.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.That the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take a hit from an airliner so much that he went on to say it could take MULTIPLE hits from airliners and still remain standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ALREADY addressed that earlier howe they anticipated the fires but since you only read only PARTS of posts,its only natural you missed that.
Click to expand...


Nope. Didn't miss that. Everything you have provided as evidence suggests IMPACT or the force of the impact. Can you show me any quote anywhere that says the engineers did studies of the affect of fires and heat on BARE steel columns? Columns without fireproofing? Do you think they had taken into account the fireproofing becoming dislodged and the effects of fire and heat on those bare areas?

All they say about fire is that there would be a great loss of life. Why is it that engineers nowadays can provide calculations and evidence of fires weakening the strength of steel columns/beams to a point that the steel will fail but Robertson somehow missed that? Maybe miscalculated? Can you explain? Did the laws of fire and it's affect on steel somehow change from then 'til now?

Tell you what. You can make this easy on yourself. Go to Leslie Robertson's LERA site and find the contact link for Sawteen See. Send them an email asking if the did studies for the affects of fire on the steel columns. See what they say.


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point that I've never thought about. Chris claims that the rebar was coated with explosives. Explosives strong enough to completely pulverized 17' concrete walls yet leave the 3" diameter rebar standing 400' high.
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you are working to change the subject to demolition to increase the cognitive dissonance so people might reject the evidence.  That is a psyops tactic.
> 
> The concrete was fractured around that particular run of rebar and it fell away leaving the rebar standing.  What is most revealing is that the 9-11 images and video show an absolutely empty core area.
> 
> Most importantly is that the "cause of death" determination required in due process is completely invalidated by the deception of FEMA and their lie of "steel core columns" so Americans must stand for the Constitutional rights of the 3,000 murdered by secret methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way Chris. If the explosives that the rebar was coated with was strong enough to pulverize a 17' concrete wall, there's now WAY the 3" diameter rebar would have stood.
> 
> Again your logic fails.
Click to expand...

*It gets worse. There's no rebar made that's >2-1/4". Can you imagine trying to carry and tie together 3-inchers? It would also take MONTHS of jackhammering or a nuclear device to separate the concrete he's described from the rebar, and when it was over, the rebar wouldn't be standing up. He's clearly nuckin' futs.*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> What is needed gamie, ....... is independently verified evidence of the supposed steel core columns, or you continue to support the secret methods of mass murder on 9-11 within the post 9-11 psyops that is being used to destroy the peoples ability to protect US Constitution.



Since I have proven that your core could not physically existed to to dimensional constraints, you need to provide a working scale drawing that shows it could. Until you do that, anything else you claim is pure crap. Like your theory.

Tell you what. Provide me a scaled drawing that works with your core and it's dimensions and all that was inside the core. If there are no errors, I'll won't bother you EVER again. How can you pass up a deal like that? Surely you have the skill as a former draftsman to produce this simple drawing. I mean you did drawing of how the explosives were implemented in the floor and columns right?

Come on Chris. Be a man. This challenge has nothing to do with shills or agents, lying or deceit. It is plain old math and dimensions. I'm sure you can pass my blueprint checking skills that I have gained over the years.

What have you got to lose? Oh yeah, your theory and integrity.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ALSO not aware of the fact that in jan 01 they aired a special on the history channel called MODERN MARVELS where the onsite manager of the towers construction Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the port authority directed Frank Demartini to not identify the concrete core because they knew that if he did the decepton planned for 9-11 would not work.  Frank Demartini, actually a very good engineer, and probably a sincere patriot, died on 9-11 trying to save people.
> 
> Unfortunately he was loyal to the port authority as he had no idea that FEMA was going to misrepresent the towers core structure.  With his loyalty he used an anology to the rebar grid inside the concrete shear walls of the core.
> 
> Window screen.
> 
> And it is true, or more than true because steel reinforced cast concrete using *high tensile* rebar is perhaps 5 times stronger than ordinary steel reinforced cast concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was a true hero.Dying while trying to save people in that tragedy.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

yeah, they KNEW back when the buildings were being built not to let anyone take photos of concrete being poured in the core because they were already planning to destroy their own building


and you wonder why people think you guys are FUCKING NUTZ


----------



## Gamolon

Albury Smith said:


> *It gets worse. There's no rebar made that's >2-1/4". Can you imagine trying to carry and tie together 3-inchers? It would also take MONTHS of jackhammering or a nuclear device to separate the concrete he's described from the rebar, and when it was over, the rebar wouldn't be standing up. He's clearly nuckin' futs.*



Wait for it.....

*whispers*

Chris will say it was specially designed....


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY addressed that earlier howe they anticipated the fires but since you only read only PARTS of posts,its only natural you missed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Didn't miss that. Everything you have provided as evidence suggests IMPACT or the force of the impact. Can you show me any quote anywhere that says the engineers did studies of the affect of fires and heat on BARE steel columns? Columns without fireproofing? Do you think they had taken into account the fireproofing becoming dislodged and the effects of fire and heat on those bare areas?
> 
> All they say about fire is that there would be a great loss of life. Why is it that engineers nowadays can provide calculations and evidence of fires weakening the strength of steel columns/beams to a point that the steel will fail but Robertson somehow missed that? Maybe miscalculated? Can you explain? Did the laws of fire and it's affect on steel somehow change from then 'til now?
> 
> Tell you what. You can make this easy on yourself. Go to Leslie Robertson's LERA site and find the contact link for Sawteen See. Send them an email asking if the did studies for the affects of fire on the steel columns. See what they say.
Click to expand...


*You can go right here and see pictures of the sagging floor joists:
Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - Sagging Trusses and Bowed Columns
and here's one of the perimeter columns being pulled inward by them:
http://911stories.googlepages.com/ST1.jpg/ST1-full.jpg
With ~42 columns severed on the other side and in the core, I wonder what Chris thinks was supposed to hold up the upper floors. Skyhooks?*


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY addressed that earlier how they anticipated the fires but since you only read only PARTS of posts,its only natural you missed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that engineers nowadays can provide calculations and evidence of fires weakening the strength of steel columns/beams to a point that the steel will fail but Robertson somehow missed that?
Click to expand...


Robertson missed it because the fires were not hot enough, and the steel core columns are nonsense, and this thread proves it.

It proves it because not one image from 9-11 where the core is fuly exposed many times shows the supposed steel core structure in the core area.

So the photoshopper gam is here, (proof of such subversive activity)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...and-infiltration-of-us-gov-2.html#post1478836

 to try to distract discussion to demolition because the infiltrators directed it to that because they know that such discussion causes cognitive dissonance where Americans minds are disabled from rational thinking and functional uses of information.


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> yeah, they KNEW back when the buildings were being built not to let anyone take photos of concrete being poured in the core because they were already planning to destroy their own building
> 
> 
> and you wonder why people think you guys are FUCKING NUTZ



But wait!!!!

Chris says that the documentary he supposedly saw spoke of the concrete core, it's dimensions, it's construction, and also showed footage/pictures of it.

I mean it was SOOOO secret that they invited PBS out to have hot-dogs and beer while they filmed the construction of the explosive laden core for their very own documentary to be viewed by millions!

What a bunch of government goofballs! Can't they do anything right?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Robertson missed it because the fires were not hot enough,



Really? How hot can office fires get Chris?


----------



## Albury Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ho hum_
> 
> Science explains it all. Just go to popular mechanics' web site.
> 
> 
> web site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popular mechanics? your hysterical.their tales have been debunked throughly by independent experts.
Click to expand...


*Yeah, the same "experts" who debunked 230+ NIST scientists and engineers, many with doctorates. *


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.That the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take a hit from an airliner so much that he went on to say it could take MULTIPLE hits from airliners and still remain standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
Click to expand...


steel doesn't...catch fire


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It gets worse. There's no rebar made that's >2-1/4". Can you imagine trying to carry and tie together 3-inchers? It would also take MONTHS of jackhammering or a nuclear device to separate the concrete he's described from the rebar, and when it was over, the rebar wouldn't be standing up. He's clearly nuckin' futs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> *whispers*
> 
> Chris will say it was specially designed....
Click to expand...

*Nah, ol' Chris has all of the bases covered. The special, super-duper, high-tensile, 3" rebar was custom made in a "DoD steel mill." <guffaw>*


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Demartini says in the video-That the towers were designed that it could take a hit from an airliner.That its like an intense grid comparable to the screen netting on your door where a if you puncture the screen netting with a pencil it does absolutely nothing to the netting.That the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take a hit from an airliner so much that he went on to say it could take MULTIPLE hits from airliners and still remain standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> steel doesn't...catch fire
Click to expand...


No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?

Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?

Even a guess would suffice at this point.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel doesn't...catch fire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?
> 
> Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?
> 
> Even a guess would suffice at this point.
Click to expand...

of course you could tell him to watch the discovery channels specials, or the history channel, or popular Mechanics, but ALL of them are in on the conspiracy


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel doesn't...catch fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?
> 
> Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?
> 
> Even a guess would suffice at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you could tell him to watch the discovery channels specials, or the history channel, or popular Mechanics, but ALL of them are in on the conspiracy
Click to expand...


True.

It's more fun to debate them though. I'm bored at work.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It gets worse. There's no rebar made that's >2-1/4". Can you imagine trying to carry and tie together 3-inchers? It would also take MONTHS of jackhammering or a nuclear device to separate the concrete he's described from the rebar, and when it was over, the rebar wouldn't be standing up. He's clearly nuckin' futs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> *whispers*
> 
> Chris will say it was specially designed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nah, ol' Chris has all of the bases covered. The special, super-duper, high-tensile, 3" rebar was custom made in a "DoD steel mill." <guffaw>*
Click to expand...


It is likely you are not going to find 3 inch high tensile steel rebar anywhere else than as the product of a DOD steel mill.  Although today, we might be surprised.  The performance of the Twin Towers surviving 3, 110 mph hurricanes was very impressive and so engineers may have looked into what the high tensile steel does to a concrete shear wall.

How could any thing but high tensile steel stand like this?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it.....
> 
> *whispers*
> 
> Chris will say it was specially designed....
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah, ol' Chris has all of the bases covered. The special, super-duper, high-tensile, 3" rebar was custom made in a "DoD steel mill." <guffaw>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely you are not going to find 3 inch high tensile steel rebar anywhere else than as the product of a DOD steel mill.  Although today, we might be surprised.  The performance of the Twin Towers surviving 3, 110 mph hurricanes was very impressive and so engineers may have looked into what the high tensile steel does to a concrete shear wall.
> 
> How could any thing but high tensile steel stand like this?
Click to expand...

it didnt stand for long, did it?


----------



## Gamolon

Below is a blueprint of the lobby of the towers at the lobby level. It agrees with ANY other pricture/photo out there that shows that elevator access. The yellow red rectangle represents one of the 23 express elevators seen along the top and bottom rows of elevators on the perimeter of the wall. The smaller blue rectangle represents one of the 24 local elevators in the center of the towers:





Here is the same blueprint. I have drawn Chris' core in red as he says it existed. 





Chris has effectively displaced all 23 express elevators AND a freight elevator. And then claims that they moved all of them into the red core. How is that physically possible? Sorry, but it isn't.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> I mean it was SOOOO secret that they invited PBS out to have hot-dogs and beer while they filmed the construction of the explosive laden core for their very own documentary to be viewed by millions!



The filmakers were working on a independent grant under the PBS umbrella in 1990 for production.  They were no where near the Towers when they were built.

They had to file FOIA's on the port authority to get any information and many FOIAs were not responded to.

The film they used was 16mm taken by professional cameramen hired by architects, engineers and contractors to record the historical and innovastive construction.  They were able to procure copies and integrate them into a very complete review of the entire WTC site with maximum focus on the Twins.

They identified that 1983 18 minute film, "The Construction of the World trade Center" and had contempt for it.  Stating it misrepresented the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".

Cease your support for the secret means of mass murder OR produce independently verified evidence of the supposed steel core columns that FEMA said existed as the core.






Which is shown to be a lie by this image of WTC on 9-11 with its concrete core standing alone, without its steel framed exterior,


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The film they used was 16mm taken by professional cameramen hired by architects, engineers and contractors to record the historical and innovastive construction.



Hello! McFly!!!!

*knocks on Chris' head*

If the core was supposed to be secret during it's construction because it contained explosives to be used at a later date, why would they allow cameramen to take pictures and videos?

Holy shit man!


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> Below is a blueprint of the lobby of the towers at the lobby level. It agrees with ANY other pricture/photo out there that shows that elevator access. The yellow red rectangle represents one of the 23 express elevators seen along the top and bottom rows of elevators on the perimeter of the wall. The smaller blue rectangle represents one of the 24 local elevators in the center of the towers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same blueprint. I have drawn Chris' core in red as he says it existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris has effectively displaced all 23 express elevators AND a freight elevator. And then claims that they moved all of them into the red core. How is that physically possible? Sorry, but it isn't.


*Gee, they must have screwed up and run the sprinkler risers outside of Chris's concrete wall, considering that the planes severed them. And since the stair towers were blocked completely in the North Tower, and only one was open in the South Tower, the planes must have had bunker busters in them. *


----------



## Gamolon

Gee. I don't see a 12' concrete corridor for people to pass through in this photo. The express elevators are right against the wall for all to access:





Wonder how you get through that solid concrete wall to the elevators to these doors?:





Uh oh Chris. What are those to the left in this photo?:


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a blueprint of the lobby of the towers at the lobby level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gee, they must have screwed up and run the sprinkler risers outside of Chris's concrete wall, considering that the planes severed them. And since the stair towers were blocked completely in the North Tower, and only one was open in the South Tower, the planes must have had bunker busters in them. *
Click to expand...


OMG! still promoting fraud and deception with that fakery.

gamy promotes the plans from the guy that made a profit from 9-11 and supports the FEMA deception by "leaking" plans and misrepresnting them as "final drawings" of some kind.  It is a fact that the ex mayor took the plans from city offices which is why we do not have an "official plans".  gamy and the infiltrating perpetrators try to fill the void with a fraud.

Here is the proof.

This image of the WTC 1 north side core wall at its base shows a 3x7 hall way running its length.

This is a screen shot of a porton of the 3rd floor core plan.  What is seen in the image linked above is is not shown on the plan.  What the plan shows in that location is a steam shaft, air shaft and janitors closet.






Then about 20% of the scanned blue prints distributed by richard gage and jim hoffman who created the fist 9-11, WTC conspiracy site, have these anomalies in the revision tables that are basically impossible with a scan of a pencil drawing at the scale of the initials in the revision table.






Here is the original on the server of 911research.wtc7.net.  Examine the revison table.  See for yourself.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

gam is an agent using fraud, collusion and manipulation to support the secrete means of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution on behalf of the infiltrators of the US government.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gee. I don't see a 12' concrete corridor for people to pass through in this photo.



I've explained gams efforts to deceive by using photoshoped images attempting to make the WTC 2 lobby appear as WTC 1.  See this other message board where he is exposed.

It is all pretty well explained on the icke forum.

David Icke's Official Forums - View Single Post - The Infiltration Of The Truth Movement

The thread

The Infiltration Of The Truth Movement - Page 34 - David Icke's Official Forums

Another post with the full set of photoshopped images.

David Icke's Official Forums - View Single Post - No Independently Verifiable Evidence of Steel Core

The thread.

No Independently Verifiable Evidence of Steel Core - Page 42 - David Icke's Official Forums


----------



## Gamolon

Come on Chris. Be a man. Take my challenge. Provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level of you core using your dimensions and fit everything in it including proper access.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Come on Chris. Be a man. Take my challenge. Provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level of you core using your dimensions and fit everything in it including proper access.



I can do that but not for a wimp.  I've already shown you are working for the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder by your support for their big secret of HOW it was done.

the 1,350 foot tall secret concrete core,

Heres about 1/2 of it of WTC 2.






YOU stop trying to create context where your fraudulent efforts relate indirectly at best.

YOU produce some independently verified evidence of the supposed steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Chris. Be a man. Take my challenge. Provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level of you core using your dimensions and fit everything in it including proper access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but not for a wimp.  I've already shown you are working for the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder by your support for their big secret of HOW it was done.
> 
> the 1,350 foot tall secret concrete core,
> 
> Heres about 1/2 of it of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU stop trying to create context where your fraudulent efforts relate indirectly at best.
> 
> YOU produce some independently verified evidence of the supposed steel core columns.
Click to expand...

that photo doesnt back up your claim
no matter how many times you keep posting it


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I can do that but not for a wimp.  I've already shown you are working for the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder by your support for their big secret of HOW it was done.



What better way to shut me up then Chris? Come on Mr. Truth. You SAY you can do it, but you won't.

You're afraid aren't you?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Chris. Be a man. Take my challenge. Provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level of you core using your dimensions and fit everything in it including proper access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but not for an incompetent wimp.
> 
> I've already shown you are working for the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder by your support for their big secret of HOW it was done.
> 
> the 1,350 foot tall secret concrete core,
> 
> Heres about 1/2 of it of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU stop trying to create context where your fraudulent efforts relate indirectly at best.
> 
> YOU produce some independently verified evidence of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that photo doesnt back up your claim
> no matter how many times you keep posting it
Click to expand...


Your refusal to use evidence which is independently verfied shows you have no intention of being reasonable.   Your agenda is deception and manipualation..

The concrete core is not a theory.

1) I have provided an interview of the lead engineer of the Twin Towers, his information to Newsweek says there was a concrete core.

2) I have provided a published PDF of a structural engineer certifed in 12 states, he states there was a concrete core.

3) Here is Bazant et al, in their 2007 revision state there were "concrete core walls".



			
				Collapse of World Trade Center Towers: said:
			
		

> What Did and Did Not Cause It?
> Zdenek P. Bazant
> 1
> , Hon.M. ASCE, Jia-Liang Le
> 2
> , Frank R. Greening
> 3
> , and David B. Benson
> 4
> Abstract: Previous analysis of progressive collapse showed that gravity alone suffices to explain the overall collapse of the World Trade Center towers. However, it has not been checked whether the allegations of controlled demolition by planted explosives have any scientific merit. The present analysis proves that they do not. The video record available for the first few seconds of collapse agrees with the motion history calculated from the differential equation of progressive collapse but disproves the free fall hypothesis (on which the aforementioned allegations rest). Although, due to absence of experimental crushing data for the lightweight concrete used, the theory of comminution cannot predict the size range of pulverized concrete particles, *it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization).* The exit speed of air ejected from the building by the crushing front of gravitational collapse must have attained, near the ground, 465 mph (208 m/s) on the average, and fluctuations must have reached the speed of sound. This explains loud booms and wide spreading of pulverized concrete and glass fragments, and shows that the lower margin of dust cloud could not have coincided with the crushing front. The resisting upward forces due to pulverization and air ejection, neglected in previous studies, are found to be negligible during the first few seconds of collapse but not insignificant near the end of crush-down (these forces extended the crush-down duration by about 4%; they augmented, by about 25%, the resisting force due to column buckling at the end of crush-down, and doubled that force at the beginning of crush-up). The calculated crush down duration is found to match a logical interpretation of seismic record, while the free fall duration is found to be in conflict.
> 
> 
> http://72.14.205.104/search q=cache:H5djFQBfSzsJ:www.civil.northwestern.edu/people/b...ant&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a
> 
> This is the latest paper by Bazant et al, the first one was included in the NIST report



4) The description of http://www.911-strike.com/mitigation_of_motion.pdf includes that of a concrete core in tube systems.

5) The scan of a page from the Oxford University article identifies a concrete core.

6) From an article in The Wall Street Journal, September 26, 2001, pg B8
"Attacks Put Asia's Love of Skyscrapers to the Test" by John Krich

_Here's the very telling quote, and I'll give the whole paragraph for context.
"Making Asia's skyscrapers attack-proof is impossible. Nonetheless, Asian developers brag about the tougher features of their towers. Japan's strict seismic safety standards helped high-rises hold up reasonably well even during the Kobe earthquake. Hong Kong's building codes require a far more substantial core of concrete than was built into the World Trade Center."
_

The Concrete Cores Of The WTC Towers has numerous other, somewhat confused statements of the towers having a concrete core including usenet comments.

*IMAGES*

1) The WTC 2 core standing 400 feet tall with absolutely no structural steel visible.

2) The WTC 1 core base wall with a hallway running the length of the segment.


3) A view from the north looking south along the west core wall of WTC 1 showing the spire with a thick concrete wall next to it.


4) A view of WTC 1 after the spire has fallen which shows fine vertical elements that can only be rebar.

5) A portion of the top of the WTC 2 core falling about to hit WTC 3.

The above images should show the supposed steel core columns but do not show anything in the core area.  Your motives can only be defined as seeking to dismiss evidence and the reason used with it to understand the actual structures that were determined by NIST to have collapsed.  You seek to keep the means of mass murder secret.

However NIST was decieved by FEMA who provided the structural information.  FEMA is not created under the US Constitution.  Treason is not prohibited by the organizations operating parameters, only by the Consitution and laws made under it which does not rule FEMA.  NIST provided the cause of death determination and that is not possible using the wrong design OR without plans.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, your proof means nothing because you can't even proven your core was physically/dimensionally possible. I have proved it's NOT possible therefore making any of you proof after the fact nothing more than made up fantasy.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Chris, your proof means nothing because you can't even proven your core was physically/dimensionally possible. I have proved it's NOT possible therefore making any of you proof after the fact nothing more than made up fantasy.


whats even funnier is the photos he posts prove him wrong


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris, your proof means nothing because you can't even proven your core was physically/dimensionally possible. I have proved it's NOT possible therefore making any of you proof after the fact nothing more than made up fantasy.



It's well known that the towers would not have stood with a steel core because the flex of steel framed structures in the proportion of the towers is too great.

The tacoma Narrows Steel Bridge flexes and collapses in 42 MPH wind and provided an important lesson for engineers.

*Consider the Twins were over twice as tall as the bridge was long, they were over twice as wide, they were expected to be permanently loaded with hundreds of thousands of tons, they were only fastened at one end, they were expected to withstand 120 mph winds.*





Americans do value their Constitution, their lives, their rights and their freedom.  You obviously would destroy all of that by working against reasonable and lawful, Consitutional due process, ......... if you could, but you can't.


----------



## Gamolon

Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?



You cannot substanciate your basis for dimensional criteria so it is a complete waste of time.


----------



## kwc57

Ed Spacer lives.


----------



## DiveCon

kwc57 said:


> Ed Spacer lives.


ROFLMFAO

no, this guy is beyond ol' eddie


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot substanciate your basis for dimensional criteria so it is a complete waste of time.
Click to expand...


Come on coward. Prove me wrong AND I'll leave. You said you could do it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot substanciate your basis for dimensional criteria so it is a complete waste of time.
Click to expand...

please show proof of a 12' concrete wall anywhere in the WTC towers core


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot substanciate your basis for dimensional criteria so it is a complete waste of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on coward. Prove me wrong AND I'll leave. You said you could do it.
Click to expand...

did you see the natgeo special on last night about the conspiracy theories on 9/11?
it was fantastic


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot substanciate your basis for dimensional criteria so it is a complete waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on coward. Prove me wrong AND I'll leave. You said you could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you see the natgeo special on last night about the conspiracy theories on 9/11?
> it was fantastic
Click to expand...


No.



I have to catch a rerun of it. I was busy with my 4 crumbsnatchers (kids).


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on coward. Prove me wrong AND I'll leave. You said you could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the natgeo special on last night about the conspiracy theories on 9/11?
> it was fantastic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch a rerun of it. I was busy with my 4 crumbsnatchers (kids).
Click to expand...

they took a 6" X 6" square steel column and packed 150 lbs of thermite around it in a steel cone lined with clay(to protect the cone) and set it off
ir didnt even cut that 6" X 6" column

when shown this the conspiracy nutters claimed "well, they used a special type of thermite"(that the experts say doesnt even exist) and just "painted it on the beams"


----------



## candycorn

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on coward. Prove me wrong AND I'll leave. You said you could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the natgeo special on last night about the conspiracy theories on 9/11?
> it was fantastic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch a rerun of it. I was busy with my 4 crumbsnatchers (kids).
Click to expand...


It comes on again this Saturday night (2 broadcasts).

I will be on vacation but I have it set to Tivo.

Can't wait to see them get busted in the mouth once more.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, your proof means nothing because you can't even proven your core was physically/dimensionally possible. I have proved it's NOT possible therefore making any of you proof after the fact nothing more than made up fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's well known that the towers would not have stood with a steel core because the flex of steel framed structures in the proportion of the towers is too great.
> 
> The tacoma Narrows Steel Bridge flexes and collapses in 42 MPH wind and provided an important lesson for engineers.
> 
> *Consider the Twins were over twice as tall as the bridge was long, they were over twice as wide, they were expected to be permanently loaded with hundreds of thousands of tons, they were only fastened at one end, they were expected to withstand 120 mph winds.*
> Americans do value their Constitution, their lives, their rights and their freedom.  You obviously would destroy *[blah, blah, blah...]*.
Click to expand...

*Cool. So you're saying that in addition to the gravitional load pulling straight down on the towers, there was a comparable load at a right angle to it, pulling the towers sideways? This can all be easily resolved with photos of these massive concrete core walls, and you can't produce any.*


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the natgeo special on last night about the conspiracy theories on 9/11?
> it was fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch a rerun of it. I was busy with my 4 crumbsnatchers (kids).
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they took a 6" X 6" square steel column and packed 150 lbs of thermite around it in a steel cone lined with clay(to protect the cone) and set it off
> ir didnt even cut that 6" X 6" column
> 
> when shown this the conspiracy nutters claimed "well, they used a special type of thermite"(that the experts say doesnt even exist) and just "painted it on the beams"
Click to expand...


*I emailed "Box Boy" and suggested that he get some of this special thermite, a steel column, a paint brush or roller, do his own experiment, video the whole thing and post it on his AE911 web site. He wasn't receptive to the idea. He's rather do shit like this: http://wtc7lies.googlepages.com/Gagebox.jpg/Gagebox-full;init:.jpg*


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


>



gams photoshop fakery and potentials for collusive fraud with others working to support that the secret means of mass murder remain unexposed.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...and-infiltration-of-us-gov-2.html#post1478836

You misrepresent WTC 2 lobby as that of WTC 1.

The Twin Towers had different core structures.  WTC 1 had a single hall in each deirection per floor over the 43rd to my best memory and the image below shows that.






WTC 2 had 2 hallways in each direction AND elevators that opened onto the lobby through the core wall.  The documentary "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" focused on WTC 1 but did have a little on WTC 2 which actually was finished before WTC 1 because access accross the core and elevators where so much better.

The WTC 2 core base was a totally new design for any building ever.  It had a central pedestal with dimensions perhaps 30 feet smaller that the inside core dimension of 80 x 120'.  The escalator ran up it.  From the pedastal, perpendicuarly outwards from the long axis were walls that went out between the elevator door openings to connect with the interio box columns that are visible from inside the lobby.
People would enter from the lobby then exit from another set of doors on the inside of the same elevator into the core area where a hallway would take them back out to the floors.
The doc showed a cape canaveral launch pad that was used to test the design and the elevator doors were rocket exhaust ports.  The gantry weight simulated the core which sat on the perpendicualr walls while the rocket sat on the cenral pedastal. 

WTC 1 had black granite panels between the interior box columns.  The image selection on the web seems to have been filtered and videos edited so gam has a remote possibility of having something to discount the concrete core, ......... because it has no evidence for steel core columns and much of the concret core evidence discounts steel core columns because the images of 9-11 show an empty core area.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, your proof means nothing because you can't even proven your core was physically/dimensionally possible. I have proved it's NOT possible therefore making any of you proof after the fact nothing more than made up fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's well known that the towers would not have stood with a steel core because the flex of steel framed structures in the proportion of the towers is too great.
> 
> The tacoma Narrows Steel Bridge flexes and collapses in 42 MPH wind and provided an important lesson for engineers.
> 
> *Consider the Twins were over twice as tall as the bridge was long, they were over twice as wide, they were expected to be permanently loaded with hundreds of thousands of tons, they were only fastened at one end, they were expected to withstand 120 mph winds.*
> Americans do value their Constitution, their lives, their rights and their freedom.  You obviously would destroy *[blah, blah, blah...]*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cool. So you're saying that in addition to the gravitional load pulling straight down on the towers, there was a comparable load at a right angle to it, pulling the towers sideways? This can all be easily resolved with photos of these massive concrete core walls, and you can't produce any.*
Click to expand...


Untrue.  

What is true is that the images from 9-11 showing exactly what existed under extreme stress shows concrete walls and an empty core.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY addressed that earlier howe they anticipated the fires but since you only read only PARTS of posts,its only natural you missed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Didn't miss that. Everything you have provided as evidence suggests IMPACT or the force of the impact. Can you show me any quote anywhere that says the engineers did studies of the affect of fires and heat on BARE steel columns? Columns without fireproofing? Do you think they had taken into account the fireproofing becoming dislodged and the effects of fire and heat on those bare areas?
> 
> All they say about fire is that there would be a great loss of life. Why is it that engineers nowadays can provide calculations and evidence of fires weakening the strength of steel columns/beams to a point that the steel will fail but Robertson somehow missed that? Maybe miscalculated? Can you explain? Did the laws of fire and it's affect on steel somehow change from then 'til now?
> 
> Tell you what. You can make this easy on yourself. Go to Leslie Robertson's LERA site and find the contact link for Sawteen See. Send them an email asking if the did studies for the affects of fire on the steel columns. See what they say.
Click to expand...


yes Bush dupe,they took all that into accountthey even reinforced the fireproofing after the 1st bombing in 93 on the steel columns. laws of fire? you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500. To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700. AGAIN this just proves how easy you are to be manipulated  trusting what ROBERTSON says who they obviously got to. Not going to argue with someone who only lloks at what Robertson says and ignores what Skilling and Demartini said and comes up with desperate attempts to disprove what Demartini said. 

Skilling was a senior partner in the firm and your ignoring what HE said and trusting what Robertson a JUNIOR partner says.Thats like trusting Bill Clinton to tell the truth about his escapades with Monica.LOL.you crack me up.You Bush dupes always  grasp at straws as well to try and prove your theories correct that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse when you blatantly ignore videos of suppressed film footage the corporate controlled media never airs that back up what witnesses said about hearing and seeing explosions in the basements BEFORE the plane struck above.Time for you to admit your scared of the truth and living in denial.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Not going to argue with someone who only lloks at what Robertson says and ignores what Skilling and Demartini said and comes up with desperate attempts to disprove what Demartini said.



I think that none of the mentioned are completely dependable.  There are varying and perhaps changing degrees of compliance with the perpetrators by the professonals involved.

Skilling of course has passed away.  Robertson made his statement of September 13, 2001 on behalf of his historical role as second in charge that he inherited on Skillings passing.

Now, it would be very logical that he be telling the truth there because the huge liability associated within any structural cause of collapse when 3,000 are killed is very undesirable.  Accordingly, IF, Newsweek made an error, Robertson, on behalf of that historical role, would demand and receive a correction.

Are you referring to another statement made by him?

Also, in the s. jones, Robertson interview jones says "steel core columns" and Robertson does not correct him.  Meaning he may have been getting some pressure to misrepresent more recently.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?



Same crap.  Basing your dimensions on the silverstein plans which are proven to be erroneous is a fraudulent premise and you do that for the purpose of protecting the secret methods of mass murder and destruction of the Consitution.

of course the fact has always been so and I've always asked and you've always evaded.  Sick.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same crap.  Basing your dimensions on the silverstein plans which are proven to be erroneous is a fraudulent premise and you do that for the purpose of protecting the secret methods of mass murder and destruction of the Consitution.
> 
> of course the fact has always been so and I've always asked and you've always evaded.  Sick.
Click to expand...

if they have been proiven to be a fraud, its shouldnt be hard for you to post your proof


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they designed it for the IMPACT not the subsequent fires. Funny how Frank didn't say how the screen would stand up after the pencil went through and if the screen caught fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel doesn't...catch fire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?
> 
> Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?
> 
> even a guess would suffice at this point.
Click to expand...


I am well aware of the properties of steel...and the temperatures and durations of the fire are not sufficient to cause such a collapse or to create molten metal...thermal cutting  however would explain both...


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel doesn't...catch fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?
> 
> Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?
> 
> even a guess would suffice at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the properties of steel...and the temperatures and durations of the fire are not sufficient to cause such a collapse or to create molten metal...thermal cutting  however would explain both...
Click to expand...


If there were steel core columns in the core, which there weren't as can be seen here in the area to the right of the fince, lightly arced vertical elements,






Thermite cutting of vertical surfaces is very difficult and requires a fixture.  Such a fixture requires access to all faces of a box column.  It surrounds the box column creating a vessle for the thermite which is liquid when burning.  It will quickly penetrate, but it must sit in a very undisturbed mass, for the entire time, or penetration will not remain focused and the severing operation is compromised.

When such cutting is done a substancial amount of over kill is calculated in which essentially makes an event where a considerably larger amount of steel is melted, than actually needs to be cut.  With that much molten steel, a lot of it from the upper elevations downwards, is going to be falling and flipping all over the place.  Be cognizant of the claim of 47 columns, the fact of aprox. 40 foot pieces around GZ, = 1,300 cuts.  Molten blobs of steel will be randomly scattered around the building for over a hundred feet.

We did not see any of that.  Nor did we see any column cut in such a way at GZ.  The appearance is very distinct, rounded, not linear, as the molten thermite leaves the vessal and applies its burning mass with gravity on the steel.  It begins to fall along the plane of the box column wall.  Messy.

Do we see any molten steel here?






No, we see a massive and amazingly uniform debris wave of sand, gravel and concrete.

Geeeeeeeeeeeeee, I wonder where all that came from?



The nano thermite explosive is a strict fantasy.  

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd121/88Badmachine88/IH1.jpg

Ordinary high density, high explosives were used everywhere above ground. 

Here is the delay and detonation pattern at the towers on 9-11.  Who knows enough to identify what kind of an auditory quality it has and why?

Here is a comparison to the most dense, practically, and fastest used in a 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZRAbUcUkIc]Linear shaped charge[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Sound advice for conspiracy nuts:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8RwkNKIh6s]YouTube - : T.V. : Foamy The Squirrel[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?
> 
> Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?
> 
> even a guess would suffice at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the properties of steel...and the temperatures and durations of the fire are not sufficient to cause such a collapse or to create molten metal...thermal cutting however would explain both...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were steel core columns in the core, which there weren't as can be seen here in the area to the right of the fince, lightly arced vertical elements,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermite cutting of vertical surfaces is very difficult and requires a fixture. Such a fixture requires access to all faces of a box column. It surrounds the box column creating a vessle for the thermite which is liquid when burning. It will quickly penetrate, but it must sit in a very undisturbed mass, for the entire time, or penetration will not remain focused and the severing operation is compromised.
> 
> When such cutting is done a substancial amount of over kill is calculated in which essentially makes an event where a considerably larger amount of steel is melted, than actually needs to be cut. With that much molten steel, a lot of it from the upper elevations downwards, is going to be falling and flipping all over the place. Be cognizant of the claim of 47 columns, the fact of aprox. 40 foot pieces around GZ, = 1,300 cuts. Molten blobs of steel will be randomly scattered around the building for over a hundred feet.
> 
> We did not see any of that. Nor did we see any column cut in such a way at GZ. The appearance is very distinct, rounded, not linear, as the molten thermite leaves the vessal and applies its burning mass with gravity on the steel. It begins to fall along the plane of the box column wall. Messy.
> 
> Do we see any molten steel here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we see a massive and amazingly uniform debris wave of sand, gravel and concrete.
> 
> *Geeeeeeeeeeeeee, I wonder where all that came from?*
> 
> 
> 
> The nano thermite explosive is a strict fantasy.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd121/88Badmachine88/IH1.jpg
> 
> Ordinary high density, high explosives were used everywhere above ground.
> 
> Here is the delay and detonation pattern at the towers on 9-11. Who knows enough to identify what kind of an auditory quality it has and why?
> 
> Here is a comparison to the most dense, practically, and fastest used in a
> 
> [ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZRAbUcUkIc"]Linear shaped charge[/ame]
Click to expand...

 THE FLOORS ya numbnuts


----------



## Christophera

The navy is in line with what I find in research on nano.  

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd121/88Badmachine88/IH1.jpg

Very little has been done with it.  Certainly nothing developed for battle.

Patents is what I found.  The research was vague, perhaps an accelerant, or maybe a fuze for artilery.  A rifle cartridge propellent.  

Thermite in the basement, I think so.  No way else to gt that much heat.  It got mixed into the concrete and debris then small amounts all over kept igniting and keeping things hot.

Not useful information at this time.  A simple deception is all America can handle, and it has a simple legal compulsion.  Due process must be provided.  The cause of death has been proven to be inaccurate.  The reason for that must be the subject of inquiry.

The deception by FEMA is where to start, where they identify a core like this.






and what we see is this, and independently verifiable evidence says there was a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same crap.  Basing your dimensions on the silverstein plans which are proven to be erroneous is a fraudulent premise and you do that for the purpose of protecting the secret methods of mass murder and destruction of the Consitution.
> 
> of course the fact has always been so and I've always asked and you've always evaded.  Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have been proiven to be a fraud, its shouldnt be hard for you to post your proof
Click to expand...


If the orange tree has oranges on it, it should be easy to find an apple tree with apples.  

Cognitive distortions as constant as this can only be a psyops.

WTF, do you think people are total idiots?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same crap.  Basing your dimensions on the silverstein plans which are proven to be erroneous is a fraudulent premise and you do that for the purpose of protecting the secret methods of mass murder and destruction of the Consitution.
> 
> of course the fact has always been so and I've always asked and you've always evaded.  Sick.
> 
> 
> 
> if they have been proiven to be a fraud, its shouldnt be hard for you to post your proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the orange tree has oranges on it, it should be easy to find an apple tree with apples.
> 
> Cognitive distortions as constant as this can only be a psyops.
> 
> WTF, do you think people are total idiots?
Click to expand...

clearly YOU are
if you think the core had a 12' concrete wall


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if they have been proiven to be a fraud, its shouldnt be hard for you to post your proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the orange tree has oranges on it, it should be easy to find an apple tree with apples.
> 
> Cognitive distortions as constant as this can only be a psyops.
> 
> WTF, do you think people are total idiots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly YOU are
> if you think the core had a 12' concrete wall
Click to expand...




12' + 5' between interior box columns on the north side WTC 1 core base wall as they were encased to the 3rd floor.






*This is why the silverstein plans are garbage.*


----------



## DiveCon

except that photo does NOT show a 12' X 5' concrete wall
and its TOO big for the forum


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.



Can you link the source for that claim? That steel starts to WEAKEN at 2700 F? This link says steel starts to MELT at 2500 F.
WikiAnswers - What is the melting point and boiling point of steel

I think you're getting your terms mixed up.

So link your source for the temperature at which steel begins to MELT and when steel begins to WEAKEN or LOSE IT'S STRENGTH.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then provide your scaled drawing Chris. You're not afraid of something are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same crap.  Basing your dimensions on the silverstein plans which are proven to be erroneous is a fraudulent premise and you do that for the purpose of protecting the secret methods of mass murder and destruction of the Consitution.
> 
> of course the fact has always been so and I've always asked and you've always evaded.  Sick.
Click to expand...


I said use YOUR dimensions. It's easy to get elevators sizes and such. 

Coward. Quit making excuses. You don't need the Robertson plans.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> am well aware of the properties of steel...and the temperatures and durations of the fire



You are?

Then at what temperature does steel begin to melt and at what temperature does steel begin to lose it's strength (or weaken)?


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel doesn't...catch fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?
> 
> Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?
> 
> even a guess would suffice at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the properties of steel...and the temperatures and durations of the fire are not sufficient to cause such a collapse or to create molten metal...thermal cutting  however would explain both...
Click to expand...


*That is simply untrue. Steel loses ~half of its room-temperature strength around 1100F, and office fires easily get that hot, which is why SFRM, concrete, gypsum, or other fireproofing material is required in all building codes for steel in hi-rises. The 2700 F you previously cited is at or near the melting point, and no steel in the WTC melted to cause the collapses. 
You've also misrepresented Les Robertson's role in the tower design. He was the structural engineer of record for both of them, and he considers your demolition theories ludicrous. Here's a video of him saying exactly what he thinks of your nonsense: 
World Trade Center Not a Demolition*


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but heat WEAKENS it and fire DOES produce heat you know. Heat can weaken steel to a point that it fails. Were you aware of that?
> 
> Can you answer a simple question for me? If steel can't catch fire (like I apparently thought it did ), can you explain why they put fireproofing on steel beam and columns?
> 
> even a guess would suffice at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the properties of steel...and the temperatures and durations of the fire are not sufficient to cause such a collapse or to create molten metal...thermal cutting  however would explain both...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there were steel core columns in the core, which there weren't as can be seen here in the area to the right of the fince, lightly arced vertical elements,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermite cutting of vertical surfaces is very difficult and requires a fixture.  Such a fixture requires access to all faces of a box column.  It surrounds the box column creating a vessle for the thermite which is liquid when burning.  It will quickly penetrate, but it must sit in a very undisturbed mass, for the entire time, or penetration will not remain focused and the severing operation is compromised.
> 
> When such cutting is done a substancial amount of over kill is calculated in which essentially makes an event where a considerably larger amount of steel is melted, than actually needs to be cut.  With that much molten steel, a lot of it from the upper elevations downwards, is going to be falling and flipping all over the place.  Be cognizant of the claim of 47 columns, the fact of aprox. 40 foot pieces around GZ, = 1,300 cuts.  Molten blobs of steel will be randomly scattered around the building for over a hundred feet.
> 
> We did not see any of that.  Nor did we see any column cut in such a way at GZ.  The appearance is very distinct, rounded, not linear, as the molten thermite leaves the vessal and applies its burning mass with gravity on the steel.  It begins to fall along the plane of the box column wall.  Messy.
> 
> Do we see any molten steel here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we see a massive and amazingly uniform debris wave of sand, gravel and concrete.
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeeeeee, I wonder where all that came from?
> 
> 
> 
> The nano thermite explosive is a strict fantasy.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd121/88Badmachine88/IH1.jpg
> 
> Ordinary high density, high explosives were used everywhere above ground.
> 
> Here is the delay and detonation pattern at the towers on 9-11.  Who knows enough to identify what kind of an auditory quality it has and why?
> 
> Here is a comparison to the most dense, practically, and fastest used in a
> 
> [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZRAbUcUkIc]Linear shaped charge[/ame]
Click to expand...

*Your second photo is one of Crazy Judy Wood's favorites, and it's on a number of pages at her web site. It was taken as the South Tower collapsed, from due south of it and right in line with the North Tower, which is burning in the background. It was taken just before the collapse got low enough to show the North Tower, and she claims that the darker North Tower smoke is from the South tower, and proof that it exploded upward. Her web site describes the two-toned "explosions" in the South Tower. How much more dishonest can you truther nuts get?*


----------



## Gamolon

candycorn said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the natgeo special on last night about the conspiracy theories on 9/11?
> it was fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch a rerun of it. I was busy with my 4 crumbsnatchers (kids).
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes on again this Saturday night (2 broadcasts).
> 
> I will be on vacation but I have it set to Tivo.
> 
> Can't wait to see them get busted in the mouth once more.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch a rerun of it. I was busy with my 4 crumbsnatchers (kids).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes on again this Saturday night (2 broadcasts).
> 
> I will be on vacation but I have it set to Tivo.
> 
> Can't wait to see them get busted in the mouth once more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
Click to expand...

*I saw it, and it's a lost cause. Facts and evidence don't faze Gage, Griffin, Jones, Avery, and Co. The only way to shut those nuts up would be to tell them to get some of their "special thermite," a steel column, and a video recorder and demonstrate it for us. They should get a paint roller or brush too, since they claim the "explosives" were painted on the WTC steel. NIST should publicly offer them their Maryland facility for this, and I doubt they'd ever be bothered by the "truth movement" again.*


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500.



Let's dissect your garbage shall we?

What about the ensuing office fire STARTED by the jet fuel being ignited? Here is a great site that shows you have no clue as to what you are talking about. 

Temperatures in flames and fires

A candle flame can reach temperatures of 1400C (2552F). A room fire can reach temperatures of 1093C (1999F).




9/11 inside job said:


> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.



Really? 2700? That's the MELTING point of steel. Steel starts to weaken at about 230C (446F) and only retains 10% of it's initial strength at 750C (1382F)

SUPERIOR FIRE RESISTANCE

According to the site above, a house fire can reach 593C (1100F) in 3 1/2 minutes.

You guys just read the bullshit handed to you and don't research any further do you? So again. If the engineers nowadays know the difference between the MELTING point of steel and the point at which steel begins to WEAKEN, how did Robertson/Skilling miss the fact that a large office fire would reach temperatures that would SIGNIFICANTLY weaken steel columns and beams?


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> fire are not sufficient to cause such a collapse or to create molten metal...



You ARE aware that there was a bunch of ALUMINUM cladding on the perimeter columns right? How do you know that the "molten metal" you refer to was not ALUMINUM? ALUMINUM has a melting point of 660C (1220F). There have been studies that suggest office fires can reach temperatures of 1300F.


----------



## Toro

Gamolon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch a rerun of it. I was busy with my 4 crumbsnatchers (kids).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It comes on again this Saturday night (2 broadcasts).
> 
> I will be on vacation but I have it set to Tivo.
> 
> Can't wait to see them get busted in the mouth once more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
Click to expand...


Where is it on?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> except that photo does NOT show a 12' X 5' concrete wall
> and its TOO big for the forum



If you refuse to recognize obvious aspects of evidence in images, then you are the problem, not the image.

Your credibility is non existent after you support the secret means of mass murder with unreasonable denial.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that photo does NOT show a 12' X 5' concrete wall
> and its TOO big for the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you refuse to recognize obvious aspects of evidence in images, then you are the problem, not the image.
> 
> Your credibility is non existent after you support the secret means of mass murder with unreasonable denial.
Click to expand...


Where's your scaled drawing Chris? 

Afraid?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dissect your garbage shall we?
Click to expand...


The fact that you refuse to use evidence and reason establishes that you prefer secret methods of mass murder and enslavement for Americans, so you criticism is not credible.

In fact it is more of your fraud working to enable the destruction of what is left of the Consitution.

When FEMA lied to NIST and the world in order to support an impossibility then you try to take advatage of it to dismiss demolition, does not mean that you can fit in with their scheme to obscure what is possible.

Fires had nothing to do with what happened.  The core was concrete and if perople knew that, they would never believe the fire lie.  That is why the perps have you here being so unreasonable.

Fraud.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dissect your garbage shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you refuse to use evidence and reason establishes that you prefer secret methods of mass murder and enslavement for Americans, so you criticism is not credible.
> 
> In fact it is more of your fraud working to enable the destruction of what is left of the Consitution.
> 
> When FEMA lied to NIST and the world in order to support an impossibility then you try to take advatage of it to dismiss demolition, does not mean that you can fit in with their scheme to obscure what is possible.
> 
> Fires had nothing to do with what happened.  The core was concrete and if perople knew that, they would never believe the fire lie.  That is why the perps have you here being so unreasonable.
> 
> Fraud.
Click to expand...


So prove me wrong coward!!!! You said it yourself! You can PRODUCE the scaled drawing that would prove me wrong, but won't because you don;t want to provide it to a wimp. So do it for all the blind lemmings in the world. Do it because it's the truth and it will expose me as shill and agent.

Let's see you make your core fit with all the trimmings. 

Come on Mr. Truth. You can do it. I'll leave this forum also if you can prove your core design would physically fit.

I challenged you in another forum also. You're nothing but hot air at this point. If your theory was as "concrete" as you say, you'd have no problems producing that scaled drawing.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that photo does NOT show a 12' X 5' concrete wall
> and its TOO big for the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you refuse to recognize obvious aspects of evidence in images, then you are the problem, not the image.
> 
> Your credibility is non existent after you support the secret means of mass murder with unreasonable denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your scaled drawing Chris?
> 
> Afraid?
Click to expand...


Your basis for your dimensions is the FEMA lie supported in conspiracy by silverstein.  You are a part of that conspiracy and your refusal to use evidence proves it.

The silverstein plans not not represent what was on the ground.  Period, this image of GZ, of the WTC 1 core wall at its base shows a massive concrete wall where the plans you use a as dimensional basis for you fraudulent comparision show an airshaft, steam shaft and janitors closet.






You have no argument without your peanut gallery of co conspirators pretending your position is real.  Your unreasonable collusion is obvious.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's dissect your garbage shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you refuse to use evidence and reason establishes that you prefer secret methods of mass murder and enslavement for Americans, so you criticism is not credible.
> 
> In fact it is more of your fraud working to enable the destruction of what is left of the Consitution.
> 
> When FEMA lied to NIST and the world in order to support an impossibility then you try to take advatage of it to dismiss demolition, does not mean that you can fit in with their scheme to obscure what is possible.
> 
> Fires had nothing to do with what happened.  The core was concrete and if perople knew that, they would never believe the fire lie.  That is why the perps have you here being so unreasonable.
> 
> Fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So prove me wrong coward!!!!
Click to expand...


Already been done may times.  Here it is again.

Here is the proof again in another form.

The west concrete shear wall of the WTC 1 core wall.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Facts and evidence don't faze Gage, Griffin, Jones, Avery, and Co. The only way to shut those nuts up would be to tell them to get some of their "special thermite," a steel column, and a video recorder and demonstrate it for us.



From my perspective this statement puts all of those you've mentioned, you, silverstein, FEMA and the perpetrators all on the same team working to keep the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.

gage and the rest support an impossibility to obscure the possible you are here to maintain support for the deception.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the properties of steel...and the temperatures and durations of the fire are not sufficient to cause such a collapse or to create molten metal...thermal cutting  however would explain both...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were steel core columns in the core, which there weren't as can be seen here in the area to the right of the fince, lightly arced vertical elements,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermite cutting of vertical surfaces is very difficult and requires a fixture.  Such a fixture requires access to all faces of a box column.  It surrounds the box column creating a vessle for the thermite which is liquid when burning.  It will quickly penetrate, but it must sit in a very undisturbed mass, for the entire time, or penetration will not remain focused and the severing operation is compromised.
> 
> When such cutting is done a substancial amount of over kill is calculated in which essentially makes an event where a considerably larger amount of steel is melted, than actually needs to be cut.  With that much molten steel, a lot of it from the upper elevations downwards, is going to be falling and flipping all over the place.  Be cognizant of the claim of 47 columns, the fact of aprox. 40 foot pieces around GZ, = 1,300 cuts.  Molten blobs of steel will be randomly scattered around the building for over a hundred feet.
> 
> We did not see any of that.  Nor did we see any column cut in such a way at GZ.  The appearance is very distinct, rounded, not linear, as the molten thermite leaves the vessal and applies its burning mass with gravity on the steel.  It begins to fall along the plane of the box column wall.  Messy.
> 
> Do we see any molten steel here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we see a massive and amazingly uniform debris wave of sand, gravel and concrete.
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeeeeee, I wonder where all that came from?
> 
> 
> 
> The nano thermite explosive is a strict fantasy.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd121/88Badmachine88/IH1.jpg
> 
> Ordinary high density, high explosives were used everywhere above ground.
> 
> Here is the delay and detonation pattern at the towers on 9-11.  Who knows enough to identify what kind of an auditory quality it has and why?
> 
> Here is a comparison to the most dense, practically, and fastest used in a
> 
> [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZRAbUcUkIc]Linear shaped charge[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your second photo is one of Crazy Judy Wood's favorites
Click to expand...


Which adds evidence of inference to the assertion that wood, gage, jones, silverstein, you , FEMA and the perps are all working together.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you refuse to recognize obvious aspects of evidence in images, then you are the problem, not the image.
> 
> Your credibility is non existent after you support the secret means of mass murder with unreasonable denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your scaled drawing Chris?
> 
> Afraid?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your basis for your dimensions is the FEMA lie supported in conspiracy by silverstein.  You are a part of that conspiracy and your refusal to use evidence proves it.
> 
> The silverstein plans not not represent what was on the ground.  Period, this image of GZ, of the WTC 1 core wall at its base shows a massive concrete wall where the plans you use a as dimensional basis for you fraudulent comparision show an airshaft, steam shaft and janitors closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no argument without your peanut gallery of co conspirators pretending your position is real.  Your unreasonable collusion is obvious.
Click to expand...


Wow you are stupid. 

As I have said COUNTLESS times, you can use the dimensions that you parrot on a daily basis. You now the ones. The ones that you did for the following dimensioned core oh so long ago:





We don't need to use the blueprints that you claim are fake. Just use the above dimensions and put the elevator support columns inside. Then add the 23 express elevators with two access doors on each end, 11 side by side on one wall and 12 side by side on the opposite wall. Then add the 24 local elevators. Then add a 16' wide hallway running the length of the long axis. 

All this information can be obtained.

The reason you won't produce that scaled drawing is because you'll get this:





No room to get in between the red express elevators and the wall to access the doors. Elevators are to close together.

Come on Chris. Let's see your core!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your scaled drawing Chris?
> 
> Afraid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your basis for your dimensions is the FEMA lie supported in conspiracy by silverstein.  You are a part of that conspiracy and your refusal to use evidence proves it.
> 
> The silverstein plans not not represent what was on the ground.  Period, this image of GZ, of the WTC 1 core wall at its base shows a massive concrete wall where the plans you use a as dimensional basis for you fraudulent comparision show an airshaft, steam shaft and janitors closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no argument without your peanut gallery of co conspirators pretending your position is real.  Your unreasonable collusion is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are stupid.
> 
> As I have said COUNTLESS times, you can use the dimensions that you parrot on a daily basis. You now the ones. The ones that you did for the following dimensioned core oh so long ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to use the blueprints that you claim are fake. Just use the above dimensions and put the elevator support columns inside. Then add the 23 express elevators with two access doors on each end,
Click to expand...


And your elevator dimension can only come from the blueprints.  If you say they don't they come from a source that takes them from the silvertein scanned blueprints which have digital alterations like this in the revision table added to make them appear more legitimate.






Your dimensional subterfuge is being done because you have no evidence of the steel core columns from 9-11 or any other independent source.


----------



## candycorn

*


9/11 inside job said:



			yes Bush dupe,they took all that into accountthey even reinforced the fireproofing after the 1st bombing in 93 on the steel columns. laws of fire? you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500. To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700. AGAIN this just proves how easy you are to be manipulated  trusting what ROBERTSON says who they obviously got to. Not going to argue with someone who only lloks at what Robertson says and ignores what Skilling and Demartini said and comes up with desperate attempts to disprove what Demartini said. 

Skilling was a senior partner in the firm and your ignoring what HE said and trusting what Robertson a JUNIOR partner says.Thats like trusting Bill Clinton to tell the truth about his escapades with Monica.LOL.you crack me up.You Bush dupes always  grasp at straws as well to try and prove your theories correct that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse when you blatantly ignore videos of suppressed film footage the corporate controlled media never airs that back up what witnesses said about hearing and seeing explosions in the basements BEFORE the plane struck above.Time for you to admit your scared of the truth and living in denial.
		
Click to expand...


Actually steel melts at about 2,700 degrees Farenheit.  It weakens at about 1100 degrees Farenheit.  The fires in the WTC Towers were plenty hot enough to cause steel to weaken.

You admit the fires are 1,500 degrees in the building so you admit it was hot enough to weaken the structure.




			The melting point of steel is about 1,500 degrees Celsius (2,800 degrees Fahrenheit)
		
Click to expand...



*


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> *
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes Bush dupe,they took all that into accountthey even reinforced the fireproofing after the 1st bombing in 93 on the steel columns. laws of fire? you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500. To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700. AGAIN this just proves how easy you are to be manipulated  trusting what ROBERTSON says who they obviously got to. Not going to argue with someone who only lloks at what Robertson says and ignores what Skilling and Demartini said and comes up with desperate attempts to disprove what Demartini said.
> 
> Skilling was a senior partner in the firm and your ignoring what HE said and trusting what Robertson a JUNIOR partner says.Thats like trusting Bill Clinton to tell the truth about his escapades with Monica.LOL.you crack me up.You Bush dupes always  grasp at straws as well to try and prove your theories correct that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse when you blatantly ignore videos of suppressed film footage the corporate controlled media never airs that back up what witnesses said about hearing and seeing explosions in the basements BEFORE the plane struck above.Time for you to admit your scared of the truth and living in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually steel melts at about 2,700 degrees Farenheit.  It weakens at about 1100 degrees Farenheit.  The fires in the WTC Towers were plenty hot enough to cause steel to weaken.
> 
> You admit the fires are 1,500 degrees in the building so you admit it was hot enough to weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The melting point of steel is about 1,500 degrees Celsius (2,800 degrees Fahrenheit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another supporting the impossible to obscure the possible.

The steel core columns could not have existed in the center of the Twin towers.  They would be impossibly weak or without resistence to flex and oscillation from high winds so could not have survived the 3 incidents of 110 mph winds they did survive.

The tacoma narrows Steel Bridge flexes and collapses in 42 MPH wind

In addition, for those that acknowledge a conspiracy to demolish, the steel core columns could not have been cut with explosives or incendiary within what was seen.

kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And your elevator dimension can only come from the blueprints.  If you say they don't they come from a source that takes them from the silvertein scanned blueprints which have digital alterations like this in the revision table added to make them appear more legitimate.
> 
> Your dimensional subterfuge is being done because you have no evidence of the steel core columns from 9-11 or any other independent source.



Sorry Chris. 

I don't need the dimensions from the blueprints. I can get elevator dimensions elsewhere. The express elevators used in the towers had a net platform area of 7.8 square meters (84 square feet) and were designed to accommodate 50 people. They traveled at 8 mps (2.23 miles per hour). They used Otis 339HT gearless machines. That would make the elevators about 7.5' wide and 11.2' long. A bank of two of these elevators would need to be at LEAST 15' wide. I don't think that they built the elevators to be right next to each other or right up against the walls of the shaft, So we're looking at about a 20' wide bay per every 2 express elevators. Well, since there were 12 elevators, 6 bays for 2 elevators gives us 120'. Now we didn't even add the small, 7' wide hallway the went down the center of the short axis of the core. We haven't even added the cable raceways, piping, ductwork, etc. 

Now how did people get around these shafts to get to the doors off the express elevators that were pressed up against your concrete core? That's another what, 5 or 6 feet per side for access? Now we're up to 140' for an inside dimension of your core. You give it 120' 

BZZZZZZTTTTT!!!!

You are plain WRONG!

The fact that you think I use only blueprints for my dimensions is idiotic. Care to take up my challenge and prove me wrong coward?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes Bush dupe,they took all that into accountthey even reinforced the fireproofing after the 1st bombing in 93 on the steel columns. laws of fire? you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500. To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700. AGAIN this just proves how easy you are to be manipulated  trusting what ROBERTSON says who they obviously got to. Not going to argue with someone who only lloks at what Robertson says and ignores what Skilling and Demartini said and comes up with desperate attempts to disprove what Demartini said.
> 
> Skilling was a senior partner in the firm and your ignoring what HE said and trusting what Robertson a JUNIOR partner says.Thats like trusting Bill Clinton to tell the truth about his escapades with Monica.LOL.you crack me up.You Bush dupes always  grasp at straws as well to try and prove your theories correct that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse when you blatantly ignore videos of suppressed film footage the corporate controlled media never airs that back up what witnesses said about hearing and seeing explosions in the basements BEFORE the plane struck above.Time for you to admit your scared of the truth and living in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually steel melts at about 2,700 degrees Farenheit.  It weakens at about 1100 degrees Farenheit.  The fires in the WTC Towers were plenty hot enough to cause steel to weaken.
> 
> You admit the fires are 1,500 degrees in the building so you admit it was hot enough to weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The melting point of steel is about 1,500 degrees Celsius (2,800 degrees Fahrenheit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporting the impossible to obscure the possible.
> 
> The steel core columns could not have existed in the center of the Twin towers.  They would be impossibly weak or without resistence to flex and oscillation from high winds so could not have survived the 3 incidents of 110 mph winds they did survive.
> 
> The tacoma narrows Steel Bridge flexes and collapses in 42 MPH wind
> 
> In addition, for those that acknowledge a conspiracy to demolish, the steel core columns could not have been cut with explosives or incendiary within what was seen.
> 
> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...


Did Leslie Robertson know they were building his towers with a concrete core?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Actually steel melts at about 2,700 degrees Farenheit.  It weakens at about 1100 degrees Farenheit.  The fires in the WTC Towers were plenty hot enough to cause steel to weaken.
> 
> You admit the fires are 1,500 degrees in the building so you admit it was hot enough to weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporting the impossible to obscure the possible.
> 
> The steel core columns could not have existed in the center of the Twin towers.  They would be impossibly weak or without resistence to flex and oscillation from high winds so could not have survived the 3 incidents of 110 mph winds they did survive.
> 
> The tacoma narrows Steel Bridge flexes and collapses in 42 MPH wind
> 
> In addition, for those that acknowledge a conspiracy to demolish, the steel core columns could not have been cut with explosives or incendiary within what was seen.
> 
> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Leslie Robertson know they were building his towers with a concrete core?
Click to expand...

just what does a bridge have to do with the WTC?
has he ever explained that one?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Actually steel melts at about 2,700 degrees Farenheit.  It weakens at about 1100 degrees Farenheit.  The fires in the WTC Towers were plenty hot enough to cause steel to weaken.
> 
> You admit the fires are 1,500 degrees in the building so you admit it was hot enough to weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another supporting the impossible to obscure the possible.
> 
> The steel core columns could not have existed in the center of the Twin towers.  They would be impossibly weak or without resistence to flex and oscillation from high winds so could not have survived the 3 incidents of 110 mph winds they did survive.
> 
> The tacoma narrows Steel Bridge flexes and collapses in 42 MPH wind
> 
> In addition, for those that acknowledge a conspiracy to demolish, the steel core columns could not have been cut with explosives or incendiary within what was seen.
> 
> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Leslie Robertson know they were building his towers with a concrete core?
Click to expand...


Of course and you know he did.  You've seen the fact substanciated 50 times at least, then you've seen that verified independantly many times as well.   That is why the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001 says such.

The independent verification of that is found in the report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..  See chapter 2.1

Both of those are verified by the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992.







All of that is further verified by images from 9-11 that show the core bared in an extreme test of its strength.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Of course and you know he did.



So your basically calling him an accessory to the murder of 3,000 people because he won't come forward with the information about the concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course and you know he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your basically calling him an accessory to the murder of 3,000 people because he won't come forward with the information about the concrete core?
Click to expand...



Such is exactly what the perpetrators would direct you to say in efforts to marginalize my information.

No.  Robertson had nothing to do with the design of the concrete core.  Yamasaki originally designed it and the port authority redesigned it.  Robertson only worked on the exterior steel exoskeleton and the plumbing/mechanical/hvac as the supervising engineer.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course and you know he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your basically calling him an accessory to the murder of 3,000 people because he won't come forward with the information about the concrete core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Such is exactly what the perpetrators would direct you to say in efforts to marginalize my information.
> 
> No.  Robertson had nothing to do with the design of the concrete core.  Yamasaki originally designed it and the port authority redesigned it.  Robertson only worked on the exterior steel exoskeleton and the plumbing/mechanical/hvac as the supervising engineer.
Click to expand...


But you say he knew about it and all the reports say there wasn't a core. According to you, he's withholding evidence which would lead to the arrest of the true perps.

That's a crime isn't it?


----------



## Gamolon

What's the matter Chris?

Don't have an answer to the elevator information? You're cornered pal. I challenged you to produce your scaled drawing and you can't because it will kill your theory.

Make it fit like you said you could.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your basically calling him an accessory to the murder of 3,000 people because he won't come forward with the information about the concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such is exactly what the perpetrators would direct you to say in efforts to marginalize my information.
> 
> No.  Robertson had nothing to do with the design of the concrete core.  Yamasaki originally designed it and the port authority redesigned it.  Robertson only worked on the exterior steel exoskeleton and the plumbing/mechanical/hvac as the supervising engineer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you say he knew about it and all the reports say there wasn't a core.
Click to expand...


"all the reports" you will present come from FEMA information.  The report that state a concrete core was there comes from an independent source.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  (See chapter 2.1) and consistency with Robertson and 9-11 images will be seen

Independent verification of evidence is needed and the consistency must be observed.



Gamolon said:


> According to you, he's withholding evidence which would lead to the arrest of the true perps.
> 
> That's a crime isn't it?



He is most likely seen threats to his family or friends, or fears such may come to harm.

You are obstructing citizens seeking to use free speech to insure justice protecting the Constitution, needed to expose treason, .................. associating you with that and you have no reason to be here except those serving the perpetrators evasion.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such is exactly what the perpetrators would direct you to say in efforts to marginalize my information.
> 
> No.  Robertson had nothing to do with the design of the concrete core.  Yamasaki originally designed it and the port authority redesigned it.  Robertson only worked on the exterior steel exoskeleton and the plumbing/mechanical/hvac as the supervising engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you say he knew about it and all the reports say there wasn't a core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "all the reports" you will present come from FEMA information.  The report that state a concrete core was there comes from an independent source.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  (See chapter 2.1) and consistency with Robertson and 9-11 images will be seen
> 
> Independent verification of evidence is needed and the consistency must be observed.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, he's withholding evidence which would lead to the arrest of the true perps.
> 
> That's a crime isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is most likely seen threats to his family or friends, or fears such may come to harm.
> 
> You are obstructing citizens seeking to use free speech to insure justice protecting the Constitution, needed to expose treason, .................. associating you with that and you have no reason to be here except those serving the perpetrators evasion.
Click to expand...


I'll be sure to forward the fact that you think he is withholding evidence about the true nature of the core because he is being threatened in my next email to him. Evidence that would lead to the TRUE (according to you) perps of the murder of 3,000 people.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you say he knew about it and all the reports say there wasn't a core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "all the reports" you will present come from FEMA information.  The report that state a concrete core was there comes from an independent source.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  (See chapter 2.1) and consistency with Robertson and 9-11 images will be seen
> 
> Independent verification of evidence is needed and the consistency must be observed.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, he's withholding evidence which would lead to the arrest of the true perps.
> 
> That's a crime isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is most likely seen threats to his family or friends, or fears such may come to harm.
> 
> You are obstructing citizens seeking to use free speech to insure justice protecting the Constitution, needed to expose treason, .................. associating you with that and you have no reason to be here except those serving the perpetrators evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to forward the fact that you think he is withholding evidence about the true nature of the core because he is being threatened in my next email to him. Evidence that would lead to the TRUE (according to you) perps of the murder of 3,000 people.
Click to expand...


Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaahaaha

I'm certain he is reading and knows very well that I am evidencing all that he said very well and that only you are acting against laws made under the Constitution designed to prevent its usurpation.  He also knows you and stanimal are liars and manipulators without compare, so your email will be saved for your prosecution later.


----------



## Christophera

gamit, albie, ditzie, toto et al cannot oppose the truth with exposing more than the perpetrators can allow by their behaviors supporting unreason and treason.



Time for them to get busy and post in frivolous and sensational threads.  the kind the psyops has folks generating from misinformation or perhaps mind control.

Recall MKultra. 

How 'bout it Americans?  can you catch onto what is happening?  Where are the oathkeepers when we need them?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gamit, albie, ditzie, toto et al cannot oppose the truth with exposing more than the perpetrators can allow by their behaviors supporting unreason and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for them to get busy and post in frivolous and sensational threads.  the kind the psyops has folks generating from misinformation or perhaps mind control.
> 
> Recall MKultra.
> 
> How 'bout it Americans?  can you catch onto what is happening?  Where are the oathkeepers when we need them?


you nuts can post more than you should
LOL
you just show everyone what a waste of time you are
you still havent shown a lick of proof to back up your 12' thick wall in the central core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamit, albie, ditzie, toto et al cannot oppose the truth with exposing more than the perpetrators can allow by their behaviors supporting unreason and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for them to get busy and post in frivolous and sensational threads.  the kind the psyops has folks generating from misinformation or perhaps mind control.
> 
> Recall MKultra.
> 
> How 'bout it Americans?  can you catch onto what is happening?  Where are the oathkeepers when we need them?
> 
> 
> 
> you nuts can post more than you should
> LOL
> you just show everyone what a waste of time you are
> you still havent shown a lick of proof to back up your 12' thick wall in the central core
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would certainly instruct their agents to assert whatever served their interests of secrecy, despite what ever evidence had to be opposed.  Such is human nature and only logical.






Your role in the psyops with the weak attempts at ridicule is quite obvious.

You are only here because of the importance of the concrete core to the "big lie".  If my info was bogus, you would certainly find better things to do with your time if you were a normal citizen, even a deluded right winger won't sit around and argue with me getting their ass kicked day after day.  Only an agent will do that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamit, albie, ditzie, toto et al cannot oppose the truth with exposing more than the perpetrators can allow by their behaviors supporting unreason and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for them to get busy and post in frivolous and sensational threads. the kind the psyops has folks generating from misinformation or perhaps mind control.
> 
> Recall MKultra.
> 
> How 'bout it Americans? can you catch onto what is happening? Where are the oathkeepers when we need them?
> 
> 
> 
> you nuts can post more than you should
> LOL
> you just show everyone what a waste of time you are
> you still havent shown a lick of proof to back up your 12' thick wall in the central core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would certainly instruct their agents to assert whatever served their interests of secrecy, despite what ever evidence had to be opposed. Such is human nature and only logical.
> 
> 
> 
> Your role in the psyops with the weak attempts at ridicule is quite obvious.
> 
> You are only here because of the importance of the concrete core to the "big lie". If my info was bogus, you would certainly find better things to do with your time if you were a normal citizen, even a deluded right winger won't sit around and argue with me getting their ass kicked day after day. Only an agent will do that.
Click to expand...

ROFLMFAO
yeah, i'm a government agent


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you nuts can post more than you should
> LOL
> you just show everyone what a waste of time you are
> you still havent shown a lick of proof to back up your 12' thick wall in the central core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would certainly instruct their agents to assert whatever served their interests of secrecy, despite what ever evidence had to be opposed. Such is human nature and only logical.
> 
> 
> 
> Your role in the psyops with the weak attempts at ridicule is quite obvious.
> 
> You are only here because of the importance of the concrete core to the "big lie". If my info was bogus, you would certainly find better things to do with your time if you were a normal citizen, even a deluded right winger won't sit around and argue with me getting their ass kicked day after day. Only an agent will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, i'm a government agent
Click to expand...


Okay, opposition to independently verified evidence with only deception, collusion and manipulation as tools is futile eventually. Finally a little truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would certainly instruct their agents to assert whatever served their interests of secrecy, despite what ever evidence had to be opposed. Such is human nature and only logical.
> 
> 
> 
> Your role in the psyops with the weak attempts at ridicule is quite obvious.
> 
> You are only here because of the importance of the concrete core to the "big lie". If my info was bogus, you would certainly find better things to do with your time if you were a normal citizen, even a deluded right winger won't sit around and argue with me getting their ass kicked day after day. Only an agent will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i'm a government agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, opposition to independently verified evidence with only deception, collusion and manipulation as tools is futile eventually. Finally a little truth.
Click to expand...

you are a complete idiot
you havent shown ANY evidence to back your claims
not ONE piece
what you call a 12' concrete wall is nothing of the sort


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you nuts can post more than you should
> LOL
> you just show everyone what a waste of time you are
> you still havent shown a lick of proof to back up your 12' thick wall in the central core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would certainly instruct their agents to assert whatever served their interests of secrecy, despite what ever evidence had to be opposed. Such is human nature and only logical.
> 
> 
> 
> Your role in the psyops with the weak attempts at ridicule is quite obvious.
> 
> You are only here because of the importance of the concrete core to the "big lie". If my info was bogus, you would certainly find better things to do with your time if you were a normal citizen, even a deluded right winger won't sit around and argue with me getting their ass kicked day after day. Only an agent will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMFAO
> yeah, i'm a government agent
Click to expand...


You and me both.

So what are you doing with your secret government cover-up check this month, Dive?  I'm going to fly over to Iraq and shoot me some towelheads 'cause Saddam tried to price oil in euros causing us to invade Iraq.  That'll teach them to fuck with us Bushites!


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would certainly instruct their agents to assert whatever served their interests of secrecy, despite what ever evidence had to be opposed. Such is human nature and only logical.
> 
> 
> 
> Your role in the psyops with the weak attempts at ridicule is quite obvious.
> 
> You are only here because of the importance of the concrete core to the "big lie". If my info was bogus, you would certainly find better things to do with your time if you were a normal citizen, even a deluded right winger won't sit around and argue with me getting their ass kicked day after day. Only an agent will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO
> yeah, i'm a government agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and me both.
> 
> So what are you doing with your secret government cover-up check this month, Dive?  I'm going to fly over to Iraq and shoot me some towelheads 'cause Saddam tried to price oil in euros causing us to invade Iraq.  That'll teach them to fuck with us Bushites!
Click to expand...

i think maybe i'll go buy the most expensive Hummer they have on the lot and drive it all over to use up more gas than anyone else can


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.



Whatever.  At last you're entertaining me with the inkling that you think you have any ability to place me on any sort of list. * Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.*


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  At last you're entertaining me with the inkling that you think you have any ability to place me on any sort of list. * Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.*
Click to expand...


You've done it yourself by refusing to use evidence and reason and choosing to be responsive to social fear induced through cognitive distortions which cause attitudes controlling perceptions.

If your brain won't let your eyes work faithfully, not my problem.  Your behavior is yours, I just observe it and endeavor to see laws followed protecting the US Consitution, so provide a description of what I logically can see as an intention from your actions.

This is how it the Consitution works on the internet with peoples heart and their minds and sense of right, wrong, fairness, equity and justice.  Your buddies have produced this much  <<<<<0 evidence, but you kiss their butts in agreement so you've made your observable position pretty clear.  Evidence and reason doesn't matter.

You could of course decide to use evidence and reason in support of due process, in which case you would demand equity in the matter by demanding they produce an image from 9-11 that shows steel core columns in the core area so that the same old misrepresentation of construction photos or citations by agencies taking info from FEMA can be left out.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  At last you're entertaining me with the inkling that you think you have any ability to place me on any sort of list. * Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done it yourself by refusing to use evidence and reason and choosing to be responsive to social fear induced through cognitive distortions which cause attitudes controlling perceptions.
> 
> If your brain won't let your eyes work faithfully, not my problem.  Your behavior is yours, I just observe it and endeavor to see laws followed protecting the US Consitution, so provide a description of what I logically can see as an intention from your actions.
> 
> This is how it the Consitution works on the internet with peoples heart and their minds and sense of right, wrong, fairness, equity and justice.  Your buddies have produced this much  <<<<<0 evidence, but you kiss their butts in agreement so you've made your observable position pretty clear.  Evidence and reason doesn't matter.
> 
> You could of course decide to use evidence and reason in support of due process, in which case you would demand equity in the matter by demanding they produce an image from 9-11 that shows steel core columns in the core area so that the same old misrepresentation of construction photos or citations by agencies taking info from FEMA can be left out.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
while you go around calling everyone that disagrees with your complete bullshit government agents


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  At last you're entertaining me with the inkling that you think you have any ability to place me on any sort of list. * Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done it yourself by refusing to use evidence and reason and choosing to be responsive to social fear induced through cognitive distortions which cause attitudes controlling perceptions.
> 
> If your brain won't let your eyes work faithfully, not my problem.  Your behavior is yours, I just observe it and endeavor to see laws followed protecting the US Consitution, so provide a description of what I logically can see as an intention from your actions.
> 
> This is how it the Consitution works on the internet with peoples heart and their minds and sense of right, wrong, fairness, equity and justice.  Your buddies have produced this much  <<<<<0 evidence, but you kiss their butts in agreement so you've made your observable position pretty clear.  Evidence and reason doesn't matter.
> 
> You could of course decide to use evidence and reason in support of due process, in which case you would demand equity in the matter by demanding they produce an image from 9-11 that shows steel core columns in the core area so that the same old misrepresentation of construction photos or citations by agencies taking info from FEMA can be left out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> while you go around calling everyone that disagrees with your complete bullshit government agents
Click to expand...


The, behavior would serve the perpetrators in their interest of keeping the means of mass murder secret.  If you say it is government agents, I'd have to say correct yourself.  Infiltrators of the US government, not the US government.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've done it yourself by refusing to use evidence and reason and choosing to be responsive to social fear induced through cognitive distortions which cause attitudes controlling perceptions.
> 
> If your brain won't let your eyes work faithfully, not my problem.  Your behavior is yours, I just observe it and endeavor to see laws followed protecting the US Consitution, so provide a description of what I logically can see as an intention from your actions.
> 
> This is how it the Consitution works on the internet with peoples heart and their minds and sense of right, wrong, fairness, equity and justice.  Your buddies have produced this much  <<<<<0 evidence, but you kiss their butts in agreement so you've made your observable position pretty clear.  Evidence and reason doesn't matter.
> 
> You could of course decide to use evidence and reason in support of due process, in which case you would demand equity in the matter by demanding they produce an image from 9-11 that shows steel core columns in the core area so that the same old misrepresentation of construction photos or citations by agencies taking info from FEMA can be left out.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> while you go around calling everyone that disagrees with your complete bullshit government agents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The, behavior would serve the perpetrators in their interest of keeping the means of mass murder secret.  If you say it is government agents, I'd have to say correct yourself.  Infiltrators of the US government, not the US government.
Click to expand...

yet you called ME and toro government agents

so which is it, asshole?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> while you go around calling everyone that disagrees with your complete bullshit government agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The, behavior would serve the perpetrators in their interest of keeping the means of mass murder secret.  If you say it is government agents, I'd have to say correct yourself.  Infiltrators of the US government, not the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you called ME and toro government agents
> 
> so which is it, asshole?
Click to expand...


Logically since neither of you have used any evidence or reason in your denial, nor have you shown any interest with insuring Constitutional due process in a case of mass murder by justice done, you both qualify.

Now again, MKultra was a proven program of the CIA that influenced 150k Americans with their knowledge psychologically.  We never did hear the specific purposes of that, so such can be considered in this case.  When cognitive processes are avoided, numerous reasons can exist.  The fact they have been is obvious.

The perps don't want anyone thinking with facts, so you definitely don't demonstrate that.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> while you go around calling everyone that disagrees with your complete bullshit government agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The, behavior would serve the perpetrators in their interest of keeping the means of mass murder secret.  If you say it is government agents, I'd have to say correct yourself.  Infiltrators of the US government, not the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you called ME and toro government agents
> 
> so which is it, asshole?
Click to expand...


mind controlled by the mass media to give programed double think responses to the issue of 9/11


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The, behavior would serve the perpetrators in their interest of keeping the means of mass murder secret.  If you say it is government agents, I'd have to say correct yourself.  Infiltrators of the US government, not the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> yet you called ME and toro government agents
> 
> so which is it, asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mind controlled by the mass media to give programed double think responses to the issue of 9/11
Click to expand...

except he disagrees with your every point
have you noticed that?
he claims a non-existent 12' concrete wall in the towers core
he never says WHO he suspects


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet you called ME and toro government agents
> 
> so which is it, asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mind controlled by the mass media to give programed double think responses to the issue of 9/11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except he disagrees with your every point
> have you noticed that?
> he claims a non-existent 12' concrete wall in the towers core
> he never says WHO he suspects
Click to expand...


I am very practical.  Investigation proceeds as follows and it properly cannot be led around by the likes with no evdence and no reason.

1) What happened
2) How was it done
3) Who did it.

toto moron tries to get the cart in front of the horse, for people working to understand, to obfusucate and keep the means of mass murder secret.

We are so far from 1), we don't even know what it happened to.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> mind controlled by the mass media to give programed double think responses to the issue of 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> except he disagrees with your every point
> have you noticed that?
> he claims a non-existent 12' concrete wall in the towers core
> he never says WHO he suspects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very practical.  Investigation proceeds as follows and it properly cannot be led around by the likes with no evdence and no reason.
> 
> 1) What happened
> 2) How was it done
> 3) Who did it.
> 
> toto moron tries to get the cart in front of the horse, for people working to understand, to obfusucate and keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> We are so far from 1), we don't even know what it happened to.
Click to expand...

19 highjackers flew 1 airliner into each tower of the WTC and 1 into the Pentagon and 1 into a field in PA

they were suicide killers working with Al Qaeda

there, you have your answers


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except he disagrees with your every point
> have you noticed that?
> he claims a non-existent 12' concrete wall in the towers core
> he never says WHO he suspects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very practical.  Investigation proceeds as follows and it properly cannot be led around by the likes with no evdence and no reason.
> 
> 1) What happened
> 2) How was it done
> 3) Who did it.
> 
> toto moron tries to get the cart in front of the horse, for people working to understand, to obfusucate and keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> We are so far from 1), we don't even know what it happened to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19 highjackers flew 1 airliner into each tower of the WTC and 1 into the Pentagon and 1 into a field in PA
> 
> they were suicide killers working with Al Qaeda
> 
> there, you have your answers
Click to expand...


Which could very well have nothing to do with the 2 towers coming down that perpetrators would love to blame on highjackers but that's not logical because the people analyzing the building for collapse did not know how it was built.

But the perpetrators would like what you said better..


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very practical.  Investigation proceeds as follows and it properly cannot be led around by the likes with no evdence and no reason.
> 
> 1) What happened
> 2) How was it done
> 3) Who did it.
> 
> toto moron tries to get the cart in front of the horse, for people working to understand, to obfusucate and keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> We are so far from 1), we don't even know what it happened to.
> 
> 
> 
> 19 highjackers flew 1 airliner into each tower of the WTC and 1 into the Pentagon and 1 into a field in PA
> 
> they were suicide killers working with Al Qaeda
> 
> there, you have your answers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which could very well have nothing to do with the 2 towers coming down that perpetrators would love to blame on highjackers but that's not logical because the people analyzing the building for collapse did not know how it was built.
> 
> But the perpetrators would like what you said better..
Click to expand...

it has everything to do with the towers coming down if you werent such a fucking moron you would know that


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 highjackers flew 1 airliner into each tower of the WTC and 1 into the Pentagon and 1 into a field in PA
> 
> they were suicide killers working with Al Qaeda
> 
> there, you have your answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which could very well have nothing to do with the 2 towers coming down that perpetrators would love to blame on highjackers but that's not logical because the people analyzing the building for collapse did not know how it was built.
> 
> But the perpetrators would like what you said better..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has everything to do with the towers coming down if you werent such a fucking moron you would know that
Click to expand...


To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not


----------



## KittenKoder

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which could very well have nothing to do with the 2 towers coming down that perpetrators would love to blame on highjackers but that's not logical because the people analyzing the building for collapse did not know how it was built.
> 
> But the perpetrators would like what you said better..
> 
> 
> 
> it has everything to do with the towers coming down if you werent such a fucking moron you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not
Click to expand...


You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has everything to do with the towers coming down if you werent such a fucking moron you would know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?
Click to expand...

hey, its all he has


----------



## Luissa

why don't they spend all this energy on helping the people who survived the event?


----------



## DiveCon

Luissa said:


> why don't they spend all this energy on helping the people who survived the event?


this one wont even venture into who he thinks did it
unlike the other troofers that claim the infamous "they" did it


----------



## Luissa

ah!


----------



## eots

KittenKoder said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has everything to do with the towers coming down if you werent such a fucking moron you would know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?
Click to expand...


finding the criminals responsible for murder is honoring the victims and their family's and the answer to your second question can be found in the pnac document...stating the need for another pearl harbour to gain popular support for invasions in the middle east


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't they spend all this energy on helping the people who survived the event?
> 
> 
> 
> this one wont even venture into who he thinks did it
> unlike the other troofers that claim the infamous "they" did it
Click to expand...


I'm methodical and cannot be led astray by those without evidence having independent verification.

I first work to figure out what has happened.  Thne how, then who.  You support the perpetrators strategy of keeping everybody ignorant of the design so they will not realise the cause of death is invalid, which supports the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> why don't they spend all this energy on helping the people who survived the event?
> 
> 
> 
> this one wont even venture into who he thinks did it
> unlike the other troofers that claim the infamous "they" did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm methodical and cannot be led astray by those without evidence having independent verification.
> 
> I first work to figure out what has happened.  Thne how, then who.  You support the perpetrators strategy of keeping everybody ignorant of the design so they will not realise the cause of death is invalid, which supports the secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

the design of those buildings was well known
it is not secret
you are WRONG in your assumptions and theories


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> finding the criminals responsible for murder is honoring the victims and their family's and the answer to your second question can be found in the pnac document...stating the need for another pearl harbour to gain popular support for invasions in the middle east
Click to expand...

and we know who did it


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one wont even venture into who he thinks did it
> unlike the other troofers that claim the infamous "they" did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm methodical and cannot be led astray by those without evidence having independent verification.
> 
> I first work to figure out what has happened.  Thne how, then who.  You support the perpetrators strategy of keeping everybody ignorant of the design so they will not realise the cause of death is invalid, which supports the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the design of those buildings was well known
> it is not secret
> you are WRONG in your assumptions and theories
Click to expand...


I'm pretty young still.  I want you to do me a favor.  Find out this jerk's name.  When he dies, I'm going to make it a point to go to his grave and take a piss on it.  I know its not classy and I'll be arrested but frankly, I don't care.  Sometimes you have to answer absolute disgusting people with an absolutely disgusting act.  I may take a dump there too and REALLY get my money's worth.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "explosives" melt steel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BOTH explosives and thermite were used.the fact that you bother listening and reading the posts of that Moron Ditzcon and believing HIS posts just shows how easy you are to be brainwashed by lies and propaganda.the fact that you selectively only quoted PART of my post proves you only selectively read parts of my posts since like Ditzcon,you only see what you WANT to see.
Click to expand...

Selectively only quoted?! I quoted the part of your post that was complete idiocy. Nowhere in the rest of your quote do you further explain what you meant by "The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used." So I pointed out your mistake that EXPLOSIVES do not create MOLTEN METAL. Couple that with the fact that THERMITE is not an EXPLOSIVE, that makes your statement incorrect. You and eots make claims that you know the properties of steel, but have been proven in just a couple of posts that you do not. Perfect example here:


9/11 inside job said:


> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.



You have quoted the temperature that steel begins to MELT. Do you and eots know the difference between MELTING and WEAKENING? I don't believe so after a quote like that. This type of mistake just supports the fact that your end result of you believing that 9/11 was a conspiracy is based on ERRORS. Which makes it incorrect.

Why is it that you and eots both ignored the evidence about temperatures of steel? Are you that arrogant that you cannot admit when you are wrong?

Now another point that I brought up. Can you tell me that the "pools of molten metal" were, beyond a shadow of doubt, not pools of ALUMINUM? You do know that the perimeter columns on the outside of the towers were clad with ALUMINUM right? Wnad that the melting point of ALUMINUM is 1220F and that office fires can reach or exceed temperatures higher than 1300F?


----------



## candycorn

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when do "explosives" melt steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH explosives and thermite were used.the fact that you bother listening and reading the posts of that Moron Ditzcon and believing HIS posts just shows how easy you are to be brainwashed by lies and propaganda.the fact that you selectively only quoted PART of my post proves you only selectively read parts of my posts since like Ditzcon,you only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selectively only quoted?! I quoted the part of your post that was complete idiocy. Nowhere in the rest of your quote do you further explain what you meant by "The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used." So I pointed out your mistake that EXPLOSIVES do not create MOLTEN METAL. Couple that with the fact that THERMITE is not an EXPLOSIVE, that makes your statement incorrect. You and eots make claims that you know the properties of steel, but have been proven in just a couple of posts that you do not. Perfect example here:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have quoted the temperature that steel begins to MELT. Do you and eots know the difference between MELTING and WEAKENING? I don't believe so after a quote like that. This type of mistake just supports the fact that your end result of you believing that 9/11 was a conspiracy is based on ERRORS. Which makes it incorrect.
> 
> Why is it that you and eots both ignored the evidence about temperatures of steel? Are you that arrogant that you cannot admit when you are wrong?
> 
> Now another point that I brought up. Can you tell me that the "pools of molten metal" were, beyond a shadow of doubt, not pools of ALUMINUM? You do know that the perimeter columns on the outside of the towers were clad with ALUMINUM right? Wnad that the melting point of ALUMINUM is 1220F and that office fires can reach or exceed temperatures higher than 1300F?
Click to expand...


Well, you have to understand that those two are brain damaged.

And since the NIST wants you to think that steel or iron melts at a certain temperature, they are "in on it" so it has to be wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

candycorn said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH explosives and thermite were used.the fact that you bother listening and reading the posts of that Moron Ditzcon and believing HIS posts just shows how easy you are to be brainwashed by lies and propaganda.the fact that you selectively only quoted PART of my post proves you only selectively read parts of my posts since like Ditzcon,you only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Selectively only quoted?! I quoted the part of your post that was complete idiocy. Nowhere in the rest of your quote do you further explain what you meant by "The photos that show the pools of molten metal prove explosives were used." So I pointed out your mistake that EXPLOSIVES do not create MOLTEN METAL. Couple that with the fact that THERMITE is not an EXPLOSIVE, that makes your statement incorrect. You and eots make claims that you know the properties of steel, but have been proven in just a couple of posts that you do not. Perfect example here:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have quoted the temperature that steel begins to MELT. Do you and eots know the difference between MELTING and WEAKENING? I don't believe so after a quote like that. This type of mistake just supports the fact that your end result of you believing that 9/11 was a conspiracy is based on ERRORS. Which makes it incorrect.
> 
> Why is it that you and eots both ignored the evidence about temperatures of steel? Are you that arrogant that you cannot admit when you are wrong?
> 
> Now another point that I brought up. Can you tell me that the "pools of molten metal" were, beyond a shadow of doubt, not pools of ALUMINUM? You do know that the perimeter columns on the outside of the towers were clad with ALUMINUM right? Wnad that the melting point of ALUMINUM is 1220F and that office fires can reach or exceed temperatures higher than 1300F?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to understand that those two are brain damaged.
> 
> And since the NIST wants you to think that steel or iron melts at a certain temperature, they are "in on it" so it has to be wrong.
Click to expand...


And this is what I don't get with conspiracy people. Why do they argue SO hard about their points and evidence being right, but when one of those facts or piece of evidence is proven to be completely wrong, they ignore it. Case in point above about the temperatures dealing with steel. Completely wrong. But will they admit that or drop it from their arguments? Nope. They just keep recycling it. 

Just as with Chris here in this thread.

He admits that he can produce a scaled drawing and fit everything in his core that was present at the lobby level, but refuses to do so. 

Why? Wouldn't an honest person who really is seeking the truth, be inclined to address all doubts about his theory? I mean really. It's a legitimate error that needs to be addressed. If his core doesn't physically fit what was there, then all his claims are false. I think that's what he is afraid of. Wasting all these years on something that couldn't possibly have existed.

It's so easy. And he won't do it because he "doesn't want to supply that to a wimp"? Really? 

If Chris REALLY wanted the truth, he should work WITH his opponents to not only prove them wrong, but to find out the truth about his theory. Anyone who does not explore all questions and errors is fooling themselves, which he seems to have been doing for years.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> mind controlled by the mass media to give programed double think responses to the issue of 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> except he disagrees with your every point
> have you noticed that?
> he claims a non-existent 12' concrete wall in the towers core
> he never says WHO he suspects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very practical.  Investigation proceeds as follows and it properly cannot be led around by the likes with no evdence and no reason.
> 
> 1) What happened
> 2) How was it done
> 3) Who did it.
> 
> toto moron tries to get the cart in front of the horse, for people working to understand, to obfusucate and keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> We are so far from 1), we don't even know what it happened to.
Click to expand...


Except that you are not trying hard to understand.  You are not interested in understanding.  You are trying to propagate a pre-conceived worldview.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except he disagrees with your every point
> have you noticed that?
> he claims a non-existent 12' concrete wall in the towers core
> he never says WHO he suspects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very practical.  Investigation proceeds as follows and it properly cannot be led around by the likes with no evidence and no reason.
> 
> 1) What happened
> 2) How was it done
> 3) Who did it.
> 
> toto moron tries to get the cart in front of the horse, for people working to understand, to obfusucate and keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> We are so far from 1), we don't even know what it happened to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that you are not trying hard to understand.  You are not interested in understanding.  You are trying to propagate a pre-conceived worldview.
Click to expand...


Did you copy that from the "nwo agent handbook of psyops perspectives" and just reverse the context?

Here is my logic.  

You evade addressing what this image does show, and does not show with any reasoning.







Or why what FEMA diagrams here,






Is not seen in the top image.  Or,  why it is not seen here.






I understand that very long steel structures have a great deal of flex and that is why the Steel Tacoma Narrrows Bridge flexed and collapsed in 42 MPH wind

And that a steel reinforced cast concrete tube can resist the torsion that we see destroy the bridge in oscillation.






The preconcieved world view includes Constitutional rights which you ignore and the perps that direct you seek to destroy.  You know, "liberty and justice for all."


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I'm methodical and cannot be led astray by those without evidence having independent verification.



Methodical my ass!

Chris, have you ever, whether you have shared it with other people or not, drawn out a scaled plan of your core and try to see if what actually existed in it COULD have fit inside?

I mean seriously. If you decide to draw it out and it comes down to the fact that it doesn't work, what are you going to do? Every single one of your claims is based on the fact that a concrete core existed. You have your head so far up your own ass with this theory that you wouldn't be able to pull it out.

The simple fact that 12 express elevators, side by side, inside your 120' dimension of your core, do not fit inside. You need at least 6 20' wide elevator bays to make it work. That's already up to your 120' inside dimension. 

The sad part is that you are afraid to pursue things that may lead to your theory's decimation because you have so much of your credibility tied into it. It you are proven false, then ALL your claims, photo interpretation, expert descriptions, etc. turn out to be nothing more than bunk. You will look like a MAJOR fool. Een more than you do now.

You lie and say it's for the constitution and for the American people. Bullshit. It's only for your own goals/purpose and the fact that if you admit you are wrong now, you'll have to go back to your miserable, lonely life because the little internet fame you have now will disappear.


----------



## Gamolon

Your core isn't physically possible. It can't surround all that was inside. Here is a scaled drawing using your own core dimensions. I know the type and size of the express elevators. This information was not gathered from the so called "fake blueprints". You can't prove this drawing wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

How did the gypsum planking survive the explosion which you claimed pulverized a 12' thick concrete wall? The gypsum planking is inside the red rectangle in the following photo. Your wall was BEHIND it. How did it survive when your wall is gone? Obviously the "explosion" happened. Must be SUPER-GYPSUM-PLANKING!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> How did the gypsum planking survive the explosion which you claimed pulverized a 12' thick concrete wall? The gypsum planking is inside the red rectangle in the following photo. Your wall was BEHIND it. How did it survive when your wall is gone? Obviously the "explosion" happened. Must be SUPER-GYPSUM-PLANKING!!!!!



Yea, very super.  Too super.  It's a piece of 3/4 or 1" steel plate used as a dam in the concrete forms.  That is why it has that color and that is why it survived.

Do you really think people are stupid enough to believe a piece of drywall standing on edge supported by heavy steel structure is going to survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel over it?

Bwwwwwwwwwwhaaaaaahaaaaaaahaaaaaa

You might as well give up on that one.  Keeping the means of mass murder secret is not that easy.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the gypsum planking survive the explosion which you claimed pulverized a 12' thick concrete wall? The gypsum planking is inside the red rectangle in the following photo. Your wall was BEHIND it. How did it survive when your wall is gone? Obviously the "explosion" happened. Must be SUPER-GYPSUM-PLANKING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, very super.  Too super.  It's a piece of 3/4 or 1" steel plate used as a dam in the concrete forms.  That is why it has that color and that is why it survived.
> 
> Do you really think people are stupid enough to believe a piece of drywall standing on edge supported by heavy steel structure is going to survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel over it?
> 
> Bwwwwwwwwwwhaaaaaahaaaaaaahaaaaaa
> 
> You might as well give up on that one.  Keeping the means of mass murder secret is not that easy.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Gypsum planking used to surround the elevator shafts that were in the location you think your core was. It's the SAME gypsum planking the the red arrows point to that surrounded the stairwell there.

The lengths you go to in order to lie to people is astounding.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the gypsum planking survive the explosion which you claimed pulverized a 12' thick concrete wall? The gypsum planking is inside the red rectangle in the following photo. Your wall was BEHIND it. How did it survive when your wall is gone? Obviously the "explosion" happened. Must be SUPER-GYPSUM-PLANKING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, very super.  Too super.  It's a piece of 3/4 or 1" steel plate used as a dam in the concrete forms.  That is why it has that color and that is why it survived.
> 
> Do you really think people are stupid enough to believe a piece of drywall standing on edge supported by heavy steel structure is going to survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel over it?
> 
> Bwwwwwwwwwwhaaaaaahaaaaaaahaaaaaa
> 
> You might as well give up on that one.  Keeping the means of mass murder secret is not that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Gypsum planking used to surround the elevator shafts that were in the location you think your core was. It's the SAME gypsum planking the the red arrows point to that surrounded the stairwell there.
> 
> The lengths you go to in order to lie to people is astounding.
Click to expand...


Gypsum will not survive the crash of steel intact.  Both must be steel.  The only reason the stairway exists is because the concrete core base wall on the other side is still standing to absorb the load and impact.






Seeing as you have no image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns, it is understood that any kind of lie you might tell to continue the deception, you will tell in order to keep the secret methods of mass murder from being exposed.

It is a steel reinforced cast concrete tube and this is rebar from the walls standing after the structural steel of the spire fell.


----------



## Gamolon

Here's another great "little white lie" Chris likes to try and pass on. He claims the following "I" beam in the partial picture below is "hand drawn" in which helps prove that the drawings are fake. 

What Chris DOESN'T understand is that the "I" beam itself is actually the dark, heavy "I". The hand drawn outline IS hand drawn, but done so to represent the fireproofing on the beam.

It's how fireproofing was drawn onto mylar/paper/cloth blueprints.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Here's another great "little white lie" Chris likes to try and pass on. He claims the following "I" beam in the partial picture below is "hand drawn" in which helps prove that the drawings are fake.
> 
> What Chris DOESN'T understand is that the "I" beam itself is actually the dark, heavy "I". The hand drawn outline IS hand drawn, but done so to represent the fireproofing on the beam.
> 
> It's how fireproofing was drawn onto mylar/paper/cloth blueprints.



Your ignorance of drafting materials give you away.  No wonder silversteins digitally altered plans are such a mess.

Only vellum was used then.  Letter guides were always used on final plans of any structure of public prominance.

Nothing is ever drawn onto a blueprint unless it is construction notes by builders onsite, blueprints are only reproductions.  Linen hasn't been used since the 1930's.  Mylar was used in 1960's for ink. 

WTF does this traitor get his info?  Check out the digital anomalie placed in the revision table on the left.  The revision table was added digitally to the scanned blueprints.  They screwed up and used an automated method to manipulate and place the modified initials to make the appearance of different people reviewing the plans.  Note the way the date is written, 7-01-67.  People did not put the zero in, generally until after 2000.  Can we believe a lettering guide was not used in the title block on the final plans for the tallest buildings in the world of the day built with rockefeller $?






Here is the anomalie enlarged.






gam is a part of a conspiracy to decieve America and destroy the US Constitution.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another great "little white lie" Chris likes to try and pass on. He claims the following "I" beam in the partial picture below is "hand drawn" in which helps prove that the drawings are fake.
> 
> What Chris DOESN'T understand is that the "I" beam itself is actually the dark, heavy "I". The hand drawn outline IS hand drawn, but done so to represent the fireproofing on the beam.
> 
> It's how fireproofing was drawn onto mylar/paper/cloth blueprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of drafting materials give you away.  No wonder silversteins digitally altered plans are such a mess.
Click to expand...


 

I've done more drafting/design/construction work/checking/AUTOCAD work in one year than you've probably done in your lifetime. That's a fact.



Christophera said:


> Only vellum was used then.  Letter guides were always used on final plans of any structure of public prominance.



Horseshit! What a joke. You have NO clue as to what you're talking about. I knew guys whose freehand printing was BETTER than lettering guides.



Christophera said:


> Nothing is ever drawn onto a blueprint unless it is construction notes by builders onsite, blueprints are only reproductions.  Linen hasn't been used since the 1930's.  Mylar was used in 1960's for ink.



No shit. Really? I've dealt with all those types of media when I worked in steel mills. I MADE blueprint copies with the old ammonia machines. I've also made sepias. I worked with blueprint copies in the field when I was a construction supervisor. I used them for as/builts in order to transfer the markups and changes to the originals. 

You don't want to get into a construction debate with me because you'll lose every time. You like to fool everyone with your use of big words and apparent "understanding" of construction/engineering, but you have NO clue what you are talking about. This is evident with the numerous of mistakes you've made in your "assessment" of the core of the towers.

I bet you couldn't even count your own balls and get the same number twice.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another great "little white lie" Chris likes to try and pass on. He claims the following "I" beam in the partial picture below is "hand drawn" in which helps prove that the drawings are fake.
> 
> What Chris DOESN'T understand is that the "I" beam itself is actually the dark, heavy "I". The hand drawn outline IS hand drawn, but done so to represent the fireproofing on the beam.
> 
> It's how fireproofing was drawn onto mylar/paper/cloth blueprints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of drafting materials give you away.  No wonder silversteins digitally altered plans are such a mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done more drafting/design/construction work/checking/AUTOCAD work in one year than you've probably done in your lifetime. That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only vellum was used then.  Letter guides were always used on final plans of any structure of public prominance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit! What a joke. You have NO clue as to what you're talking about. I knew guys whose freehand printing was BETTER than lettering guides.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is ever drawn onto a blueprint unless it is construction notes by builders onsite, blueprints are only reproductions.  Linen hasn't been used since the 1930's.  Mylar was used in 1960's for ink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit. Really? I've dealt with all those types of media when I worked in steel mills.
Click to expand...


Sure you did.

But you cannot find ONE image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core column in the core area while I find many of concrete, that also show an empty core.






Your efforts to support the secret means of mass murder are obvious.  The Constitution will stand, Americans will know their rights and freedoms for a very long time.  Due process will be served because people know the official story is BS, and now that they've seen you can source no evidence to support the FEMA lie, they know that the means of mass murder have been kept secret, until now.



Gamolon said:


> I MADE blueprint copies with the old ammonia machines.



But you didn't draw on them did you?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I MADE blueprint copies with the old ammonia machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you didn't draw on them did you?
Click to expand...


Don't be stupid. Go back and read my post again. I had drawn on blueprints/copies when I did as-builts or markups in the field. I would bring them back to the office and transfer these changes to the originals.

So yeah I did draw on blueprints for markups.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I MADE blueprint copies with the old ammonia machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you didn't draw on them did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be stupid. Go back and read my post again. I had drawn on blueprints/copies when I did as-builts or markups in the field. I would bring them back to the office and transfer these changes to the originals.
> 
> So yeah I did draw on blueprints for markups.
Click to expand...


As I said, ........ and you have no independently verified evidence to support the existence of steel core columns in the core of the Twin towers.

Your inability to support the FEMA deception of the core with evidence or reason indicates you are working for the perpetrators when you continue and have nothing to substantiate your assertions.  Essentially the deception you seek to reinforce keeps the methods of mass murder secret.

Such behavior is disgusting and illegal.


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, no evidence of steel in the core


----------



## DiveCon

more, no evidence of steel core


----------



## Toro

It's made of wood!  We've been lied to!

And look, they didn't have color back then either!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> yeah, no evidence of steel in the core



OMG, ......... the agent has started the "misrepresent the construction photo routine", as if I did not address it in the beginning as "The Deceptive action of the infiltrated truth movement in support of FEMA".

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-about-twin-towers-core-3.html#post1449789

You are clueless and may not be able to describe what any of the steel in the photos you post are.

This cannot be anything but concrete.  Structural steel will always have protruding frameworks in collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, no evidence of steel in the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, ......... the agent has started the "misrepresent the construction photo routine", as if I did not address it in the beginning as "The Deceptive action of the infiltrated truth movement in support of FEMA".
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-about-twin-towers-core-3.html#post1449789
> 
> You are clueless and may not be able to describe what any of the steel in the photos you post are.
> 
> This cannot be anything but concrete.  Structural steel will always have protruding frameworks in collapse.
Click to expand...

like hell it cant
it could be any number of reasons why the light doesnt pass through
part of it could be(but not exclusively) the wallboard that surrounded the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, no evidence of steel in the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, ......... the agent has started the "misrepresent the construction photo routine", as if I did not address it in the beginning as "The Deceptive action of the infiltrated truth movement in support of FEMA".
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-about-twin-towers-core-3.html#post1449789
> 
> You are clueless and may not be able to describe what any of the steel in the photos you post are.
> 
> This cannot be anything but concrete.  Structural steel will always have protruding frameworks in collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like hell it cant
> it could be any number of reasons why the light doesnt pass through
> part of it could be(but not exclusively) the wallboard that surrounded the core
Click to expand...


In that case you had better answer a simple question related to your ability to idenitfy what steel looks like, as has been asked already.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1486489-post661.html

Do you actually think that wall board is going to be there if the elevator guide rails buckled and fell?


Bwhahhhhhhaaaaaa


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, ......... the agent has started the "misrepresent the construction photo routine", as if I did not address it in the beginning as "The Deceptive action of the infiltrated truth movement in support of FEMA".
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-about-twin-towers-core-3.html#post1449789
> 
> You are clueless and may not be able to describe what any of the steel in the photos you post are.
> 
> This cannot be anything but concrete.  Structural steel will always have protruding frameworks in collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like hell it cant
> it could be any number of reasons why the light doesnt pass through
> part of it could be(but not exclusively) the wallboard that surrounded the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case you had better answer a simple question related to your ability to idenitfy what steel looks like, as has been asked already.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1486489-post661.html
> 
> Do you actually think that wall board is going to be there if the elevator guide rails buckled and fell?
> 
> 
> Bwhahhhhhhaaaaaa
Click to expand...

i guess you missed that photo that showed parts of the wallboard still intact

you are a complete fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> like hell it cant
> it could be any number of reasons why the light doesnt pass through
> part of it could be(but not exclusively) the wallboard that surrounded the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case you had better answer a simple question related to your ability to idenitfy what steel looks like, as has been asked already.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1486489-post661.html
> 
> Do you actually think that wall board is going to be there if the elevator guide rails buckled and fell?
> 
> 
> Bwhahhhhhhaaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess you missed that photo that showed parts of the wallboard still intact
> 
> you are a complete fucking idiot
Click to expand...


If you think drywall at the third floor can withstand the impacts of 100's of 1000's of tons of steel from 107 floors over it, you are delusional.

Since no one can post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area, it is clear that it was all too weak and fell, something a core in 110 story building cannot do because if it did that, the building wouldn't stand.

So, .......... you don't have a leg to stand on.

Here is a piece of the core from the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish surface behind the perimeter columns is concrete stained from condensation.


----------



## DiveCon

uh, NO, that is clearly a piece of a FLOOR


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> yeah, no evidence of steel in the core


 


DiveCon said:


> more, no evidence of steel core


 yeah, no one has posted proof of a steel column core


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> How did the gypsum planking survive the explosion which you claimed pulverized a 12' thick concrete wall? The gypsum planking is inside the red rectangle in the following photo. Your wall was BEHIND it. How did it survive when your wall is gone? Obviously the "explosion" happened. Must be SUPER-GYPSUM-PLANKING!!!!!


proof that wallboard DID in fact survive


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the gypsum planking survive the explosion which you claimed pulverized a 12' thick concrete wall? The gypsum planking is inside the red rectangle in the following photo. Your wall was BEHIND it. How did it survive when your wall is gone? Obviously the "explosion" happened. Must be SUPER-GYPSUM-PLANKING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof that wallboard DID in fact survive
Click to expand...


Not acceptable because it's not logical.

This is logically concrete, 






because no steel is seen in the core behind and it looks/acts like a concrete wall under those conditions.  Concrete stains the interior box column and adjacent elevator guide rail support steel on the left.

Here's gams mispelling on the same image to locate the structural elements.






Stop supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret it empowers the infiltrators of government and endangers the Constitution.

Allow citizens to have naturally progressive discussion without unreasonable harassment.  Your act is an interference with practice of free speech.


----------



## DiveCon

you re the one supporting the mass muderers by supposing that something other than what we KNOW happened happened


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> you re the one supporting the mass muderers by supposing that something other than what we KNOW happened happened




You would pretend and like people to believe that is the case, as would the perpetrators of mass murder by secrete means.  The fact is, you want people to believe it happened to something other than what really existed to hide that "secret way".  Plain and simple.

That is why the circumstancial evidence showing layers of illegal empowerment to the deception is so important to note.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents, and such packages always contain the buildings plans, with vital copies in the building itself.  Then courts refused to uphold fedderal freedom of information laws making your half assed lying a little more credible, to those who won't or can't engage critical thinking with some recognition of building materials and common logic.

The official "cause of death" is invalidated and an inquiry must be undertaken by the head law enforcement of NY state to determine if there was a deception.


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, sure thing


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the gypsum planking survive the explosion which you claimed pulverized a 12' thick concrete wall? The gypsum planking is inside the red rectangle in the following photo. Your wall was BEHIND it. How did it survive when your wall is gone? Obviously the "explosion" happened. Must be SUPER-GYPSUM-PLANKING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof that wallboard DID in fact survive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not acceptable because it's not logical.
> 
> This is logically concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because no steel is seen in the core behind and it looks/acts like a concrete wall under those conditions.  Concrete stains the interior box column and adjacent elevator guide rail support steel on the left.
> 
> Here's gams mispelling on the same image to locate the structural elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret it empowers the infiltrators of government and endangers the Constitution.
> 
> Allow citizens to have naturally progressive discussion without unreasonable harassment.  Your act is an interference with practice of free speech.
Click to expand...

*No one on here has harassed you or interfered with your right to express any absurd belief you want. There are two excellent photos in recent posts of the tower cores during the steel erection phase of construction, and a good one showing a corner of a tower's core after the collapse, and there is not even a trace of any reinforced concrete walls in any of them. Stop lying about them and libeling US government employees. Btw, your avatar is fucking hilarious. You're neither a martyr or a patriot, and you don't give a crap about justice or honesty.  *


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case you had better answer a simple question related to your ability to idenitfy what steel looks like, as has been asked already.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1486489-post661.html
> 
> Do you actually think that wall board is going to be there if the elevator guide rails buckled and fell?
> 
> 
> Bwhahhhhhhaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> i guess you missed that photo that showed parts of the wallboard still intact
> 
> you are a complete fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think drywall at the third floor can withstand the impacts of 100's of 1000's of tons of steel from 107 floors over it, you are delusional.
> 
> Since no one can post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area, it is clear that it was all too weak and fell, something a core in 110 story building cannot do because if it did that, the building wouldn't stand.
> 
> So, .......... you don't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Here is a piece of the core from the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish surface behind the perimeter columns is concrete stained from condensation.
Click to expand...

*It's hard to tell from the photo what the brownish surface is, but it's obviously from an upper floor, and was near the perimeter of the building, given that it's falling next to some perimeter column trees. How would a part of the core, well inside the building, have become part of the visible airborne debris outside, why would that "concrete" have had any discoloration from condensation, especially given its former height in the building, why would the color be so uniform, and how would a monolithic piece of this alleged concrete be separated from the "3-inch" rebar you claim reinforced it, but still be intact? Do you ever actually try to make any sense at all?*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof that wallboard DID in fact survive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not acceptable because it's not logical.
> 
> This is logically concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because no steel is seen in the core behind and it looks/acts like a concrete wall under those conditions.  Concrete stains the interior box column and adjacent elevator guide rail support steel on the left.
> 
> Here's gams mispelling on the same image to locate the structural elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret it empowers the infiltrators of government and endangers the Constitution.
> 
> Allow citizens to have naturally progressive discussion without unreasonable harassment.  Your act is an interference with practice of free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No one on here has harassed you or interfered with your right to express any absurd belief you want.*
Click to expand...


You are pretending to be reasonable in order to interfere with citizens seeking to see that the Constitution is secure.  Any time you pretend, you are interefering.  Interference is your intent. 

If this is not true, you will post reasonable evidence, and construction photos are not reasonable because it has been shown a number of times that what they show is not constructed strong enough to stand as a core column.  And the empty core proves it.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not acceptable because it's not logical.
> 
> This is logically concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because no steel is seen in the core behind and it looks/acts like a concrete wall under those conditions.  Concrete stains the interior box column and adjacent elevator guide rail support steel on the left.
> 
> Here's gams mispelling on the same image to locate the structural elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret it empowers the infiltrators of government and endangers the Constitution.
> 
> Allow citizens to have naturally progressive discussion without unreasonable harassment.  Your act is an interference with practice of free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> *No one on here has harassed you or interfered with your right to express any absurd belief you want.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pretending to be reasonable in order to interfere with citizens seeking to see that the Constitution is secure.  Any time you pretend, you are interefering.  Interference is your intent.
> 
> If this is not true, you will post reasonable evidence, and construction photos are not reasonable because it has been shown a number of times that what they show is not constructed strong enough to stand as a core column.  And the empty core proves it.
Click to expand...

*Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one on here has harassed you or interfered with your right to express any absurd belief you want.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretending to be reasonable in order to interfere with citizens seeking to see that the Constitution is secure.  Any time you pretend, you are interefering.  Interference is your intent.
> 
> If this is not true, you will post reasonable evidence, and construction photos are not reasonable because it has been shown a number of times that what they show is not constructed strong enough to stand as a core column.  And the empty core proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*
Click to expand...


Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.

I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.

The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.

This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,






And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.

There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

wow, totally delusional


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretending to be reasonable in order to interfere with citizens seeking to see that the Constitution is secure.  Any time you pretend, you are interefering.  Interference is your intent.
> 
> If this is not true, you will post reasonable evidence, and construction photos are not reasonable because it has been shown a number of times that what they show is not constructed strong enough to stand as a core column.  And the empty core proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
Click to expand...


*There were 47 steel core columns, and there was no concrete, with the exception of the floor slab, and possibly the stair treads, in the tower cores above grade. This simple fact is corroborated by every photo of a WTC tower core posted to this thread. You also haven't explained how explosives or anything else could have separated the alleged concrete in your imaginary walls from the "3-inch rebar" you claim was left standing momentarily during the collapse shown in your photo.*


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> wow, totally delusional


*Did you check out this wacko's new avatar? That's the rest of his brain cells oozing out.*


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There were 47 steel core columns, and there was no concrete, with the exception of the floor slab, and possibly the stair treads, in the tower cores above grade. This simple fact is corroborated by every photo of a WTC tower core posted to this thread. You also haven't explained how explosives or anything else could have separated the alleged concrete in your imaginary walls from the "3-inch rebar" you claim was left standing momentarily during the collapse shown in your photo.*
Click to expand...

yeah 3" DOD rebar


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, totally delusional
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you check out this wacko's new avatar? That's the rest of his brain cells oozing out.*
Click to expand...

yeah, but we're just government agents


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There were 47 steel core columns, and there was no concrete, with the exception of the floor slab, and possibly the stair treads, in the tower cores above grade. This simple fact is corroborated by every photo of a WTC tower core posted to this thread. You also haven't explained how explosives or anything else could have separated the alleged concrete in your imaginary walls from the "3-inch rebar" you claim was left standing momentarily during the collapse shown in your photo.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah 3" DOD rebar
Click to expand...


*Jeepers, it was not "DoD rebar;" it was special order, custom, super duper, top-secret, high-tensile, 3" rebar made in a "DoD steel mill" (although it's uncertain why the DoD would be in the steel fabricating business, or why contractors hired by the Port Authority of NY and NJ would order steel from them for a civilian project), and given a 490#/cu. ft. density for steel, a 20-footer weighed only ~480#, so they used fork trucks and miniature cranes to move it, even though it's so small that you can't see it in any construction photos. Please try to keep up, DC.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> *Jeepers, it was not "DoD rebar;" it was special order, custom, super duper, top-secret, high-tensile, 3" rebar made in a "DoD steel mill"*


*

Lay off the crack pipe for a while.

http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/spire_dust-3.jpg



Albury Smith said:



			(although it's uncertain why the DoD would be in the steel fabricating business, or why contractors hired by the Port Authority of NY and NJ would order steel from them for a civilian project), and given a 490#/cu. ft. density for steel, a 20-footer weighed only ~480#, so they used fork trucks and miniature cranes to move it, even though it's so small that you can't see it in any construction photos. Please try to keep up, DC.

Click to expand...

*
Since there is no other explanation for what is seen, you must be serving your masters needs to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  Since there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns, yuo are exposed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeepers, it was not "DoD rebar;" it was special order, custom, super duper, top-secret, high-tensile, 3" rebar made in a "DoD steel mill"*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lay off the crack pipe for a while.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/spire_dust-3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> (although it's uncertain why the DoD would be in the steel fabricating business, or why contractors hired by the Port Authority of NY and NJ would order steel from them for a civilian project), and given a 490#/cu. ft. density for steel, a 20-footer weighed only ~480#, so they used fork trucks and miniature cranes to move it, even though it's so small that you can't see it in any construction photos. Please try to keep up, DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Since there is no other explanation for what is seen, you must be serving your masters needs to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  Since there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns, yuo are exposed.
Click to expand...

thats NOT rebar


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeepers, it was not "DoD rebar;" it was special order, custom, super duper, top-secret, high-tensile, 3" rebar made in a "DoD steel mill"*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lay off the crack pipe for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> (although it's uncertain why the DoD would be in the steel fabricating business, or why contractors hired by the Port Authority of NY and NJ would order steel from them for a civilian project), and given a 490#/cu. ft. density for steel, a 20-footer weighed only ~480#, so they used fork trucks and miniature cranes to move it, even though it's so small that you can't see it in any construction photos. Please try to keep up, DC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Since there is no other explanation for what is seen, you must be serving your masters needs to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  Since there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns, you are exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats NOT rebar
Click to expand...


Maybe you are injecting the crack.

You mean the core is empty and the only thing that can be seen is rebar.  Because you have simply denied what it is, you can have no logical explanation for what it is if not rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lay off the crack pipe for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there is no other explanation for what is seen, you must be serving your masters needs to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  Since there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns, you are exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> thats NOT rebar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you are injecting the crack.
> 
> You mean the core is empty and the only thing that can be seen is rebar.  Because you have simply denied what it is, you can have no logical explanation for what it is if not rebar.
Click to expand...

except that isnt rebar
because of the angle and the distance away, it is hard to say WHAT it is exactly
but, it looks like its part of the outter shell that remained up for a period of time after the colapse


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats NOT rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are injecting the crack.
> 
> You mean the core is empty and the only thing that can be seen is rebar.  Because you have simply denied what it is, you can have no logical explanation for what it is if not rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that isnt rebar
> because of the angle and the distance away, it is hard to say WHAT it is exactly
> but, it looks like its part of the outter shell that remained up for a period of time after the colapse
Click to expand...


Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?

I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are injecting the crack.
> 
> You mean the core is empty and the only thing that can be seen is rebar.  Because you have simply denied what it is, you can have no logical explanation for what it is if not rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> except that isnt rebar
> because of the angle and the distance away, it is hard to say WHAT it is exactly
> but, it looks like its part of the outter shell that remained up for a period of time after the colapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?
> 
> I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.
Click to expand...

just who are these "perps" you are talking about?


----------



## sitarro

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretending to be reasonable in order to interfere with citizens seeking to see that the Constitution is secure.  Any time you pretend, you are interefering.  Interference is your intent.
> 
> If this is not true, you will post reasonable evidence, and construction photos are not reasonable because it has been shown a number of times that what they show is not constructed strong enough to stand as a core column.  And the empty core proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
Click to expand...


This guy must be a shill for the right wing conspiracy attempting to keep the real story from getting out, right?

NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Impact to Collapse | PBS

launch the slide show, the link is bellow the first paragraph.


----------



## DiveCon

sitarro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy must be a shill for the right wing conspiracy attempting to keep the real story from getting out, right?
> 
> NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Impact to Collapse | PBS
> 
> launch the slide show, the link is bellow the first paragraph.
Click to expand...

hey, its PBS
of course they are part of the conspiracy


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are injecting the crack.
> 
> You mean the core is empty and the only thing that can be seen is rebar.  Because you have simply denied what it is, you can have no logical explanation for what it is if not rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> except that isnt rebar
> because of the angle and the distance away, it is hard to say WHAT it is exactly
> but, it looks like its part of the outter shell that remained up for a period of time after the colapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?
> 
> I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.
Click to expand...

*"14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall [sic] connecting them at each floor" is a pretty good description of the towers' perimeter column framing. Were there invisible, reinforced concrete walls there too? *


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that isnt rebar
> because of the angle and the distance away, it is hard to say WHAT it is exactly
> but, it looks like its part of the outter shell that remained up for a period of time after the colapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?
> 
> I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall [sic] connecting them at each floor" is a pretty good description of the towers' perimeter column framing. Were there invisible, reinforced concrete walls there too? *
Click to expand...

it could also have been a pipe from the many water pipes in the building
from the distance and the angle its hard to say WHAT it was


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that isnt rebar
> because of the angle and the distance away, it is hard to say WHAT it is exactly
> but, it looks like its part of the outter shell that remained up for a period of time after the colapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?
> 
> I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall [sic] connecting them at each floor" is a pretty good description of the towers' perimeter column framing. Were there invisible, reinforced concrete walls there too? *
Click to expand...


Your refusing to read and instead misinterpret, then pretend you have made sense shows that you will be unreasonable on behalf of protecting the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.

Clearly lawful performance by government means nothing to you.  Decent communications are not what you do.  You are a manipulator acting on behalf of those who try to destroy the US Constitution and your utterly incompetent promotion of their secrecy makes your allegiance to its destruction clear

In the entire thread you have posted no competent evidence.  There are generations that will have feelings like this, .... and be enraged by the intent of your deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?
> 
> I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> *"14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall [sic] connecting them at each floor" is a pretty good description of the towers' perimeter column framing. Were there invisible, reinforced concrete walls there too? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your refusing to read and instead misinterpret, then pretend you have made sense shows that you will be unreasonable on behalf of protecting the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.
> 
> Clearly lawful performance by government means nothing to you. Decent communications are not what you do. You are a manipulator acting on behalf of those who try to destroy the US Constitution and your utterly incompetent promotion of their secrecy makes your allegiance to its destruction clear
> 
> In the entire thread you have posted no competent evidence. There are generations that will have feelings like this, .... and be enraged by the intent of your deception.
Click to expand...

 ah yes, he is a government agent too


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?
> 
> I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> *"14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall [sic] connecting them at each floor" is a pretty good description of the towers' perimeter column framing. Were there invisible, reinforced concrete walls there too? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your refusing to read and instead misinterpret, then pretend you have made sense shows that you will be unreasonable on behalf of protecting the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.
> 
> Clearly lawful performance by government means nothing to you.  Decent communications are not what you do.  You are a manipulator acting on behalf of those who try to destroy the US Constitution and your utterly incompetent promotion of their secrecy makes your allegiance to its destruction clear
> 
> In the entire thread you have posted no competent evidence.  There are generations that will have feelings like this, .... and be enraged by the intent of your deception.
Click to expand...

*Who are these "perpetrators," Chris, and are you ever going to post evidence to back up your absurd claims? I've shown you what NIST, FEMA, and the rest of the sane world understand to be the core construction, and nothing you've posted shows anything else.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall [sic] connecting them at each floor" is a pretty good description of the towers' perimeter column framing. Were there invisible, reinforced concrete walls there too? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusing to read and instead misinterpret, then pretend you have made sense shows that you will be unreasonable on behalf of protecting the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.
> 
> Clearly lawful performance by government means nothing to you.  Decent communications are not what you do.  You are a manipulator acting on behalf of those who try to destroy the US Constitution and your utterly incompetent promotion of their secrecy makes your allegiance to its destruction clear
> 
> In the entire thread you have posted no competent evidence.  There are generations that will have feelings like this, .... and be enraged by the intent of your deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Who are these "perpetrators," Chris, and are you ever going to post evidence to back up your absurd claims? I've shown you what NIST, FEMA, and the rest of the sane world understand to be the core construction, and nothing you've posted shows anything else.*
Click to expand...


You've shown the lie the perpetrators want you to support.  The one that hides the means of secret mass murder.  The one that FEMA told to NIST.  You've posted nothing, no evidence.

I've posted independently verified evidence establishing that the Tinw towers had a concrete tubular core.  Here is some again.  The concrete core wall end view, WTC 1 west wall.






Independently verified with this ground zero safety report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero).  Then the lead engineer, Leslie Robertson on September 13, 2001 was interviewd by Newsweek.

BTW, it is irrational to try to name the perpetrators before you know what happened, or what it happened to.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your refusing to read and instead misinterpret, then pretend you have made sense shows that you will be unreasonable on behalf of protecting the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.
> 
> Clearly lawful performance by government means nothing to you.  Decent communications are not what you do.  You are a manipulator acting on behalf of those who try to destroy the US Constitution and your utterly incompetent promotion of their secrecy makes your allegiance to its destruction clear
> 
> In the entire thread you have posted no competent evidence.  There are generations that will have feelings like this, .... and be enraged by the intent of your deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Who are these "perpetrators," Chris, and are you ever going to post evidence to back up your absurd claims? I've shown you what NIST, FEMA, and the rest of the sane world understand to be the core construction, and nothing you've posted shows anything else.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've shown the lie the perpetrators want you to support.  The one that hides the means of secret mass murder.  The one that FEMA told to NIST.  You've posted nothing, no evidence.
> 
> I've posted independently verified evidence establishing that the Tinw towers had a concrete tubular core.  Here is some again.  The concrete core wall end view, WTC 1 west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independently verified with this ground zero safety report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero).  Then the lead engineer, Leslie Robertson on September 13, 2001 was interviewd by Newsweek.
> 
> BTW, it is irrational to try to name the perpetrators before you know what happened, or what it happened to.
Click to expand...

*I have posted actual WTC construction photos that show the core framing in the towers, and they depict no concrete walls anywhere in them above ground level. If you want to continue making this dishonest and totally absurd claim, it is your responsibility to prove it, not mine. Showing a dust cloud and the remnants of the steel core framing during a collapse is not proof, and the idea that bombs could have separated the concrete from the "3-inch rebar" is totally asinine.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who are these "perpetrators," Chris, and are you ever going to post evidence to back up your absurd claims? I've shown you what NIST, FEMA, and the rest of the sane world understand to be the core construction, and nothing you've posted shows anything else.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've shown the lie the perpetrators want you to support.  The one that hides the means of secret mass murder.  The one that FEMA told to NIST.  You've posted nothing, no evidence.
> 
> I've posted independently verified evidence establishing that the Tinw towers had a concrete tubular core.  Here is some again.  The concrete core wall end view, WTC 1 west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independently verified with this ground zero safety report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero).  Then the lead engineer, Leslie Robertson on September 13, 2001 was interviewd by Newsweek.
> 
> BTW, it is irrational to try to name the perpetrators before you know what happened, or what it happened to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I have posted actual WTC construction photos that show the core framing in the towers,*
Click to expand...


No, they were too distant to see the framing, which did not exist.  Such photos are specifically in question as they are used just as you use them, to misrepresent the elevator guide rails support steel.

That is why ONLY 9-11 images are acceptable.  I have no problem posting those showing concrete walls.






They all show the core empty meaning you support the secret means of mass murder with your irrational attempts to state you've shown evidence when you are simply supporting the lie, with the lie.

I can post independent evidence from history becase what I assert was real.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've shown the lie the perpetrators want you to support.  The one that hides the means of secret mass murder.  The one that FEMA told to NIST.  You've posted nothing, no evidence.
> 
> I've posted independently verified evidence establishing that the Tinw towers had a concrete tubular core.  Here is some again.  The concrete core wall end view, WTC 1 west wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independently verified with this ground zero safety report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero).  Then the lead engineer, Leslie Robertson on September 13, 2001 was interviewd by Newsweek.
> 
> BTW, it is irrational to try to name the perpetrators before you know what happened, or what it happened to.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have posted actual WTC construction photos that show the core framing in the towers,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they were too distant to see the framing, which did not exist.  Such photos are specifically in question as they are used just as you use them, to misrepresent the elevator guide rails support steel.
> 
> That is why ONLY 9-11 images are acceptable.  I have no problem posting those showing concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all show the core empty meaning you support the secret means of mass murder with your irrational attempts to state you've shown evidence when you are simply supporting the lie, with the lie.
> 
> I can post independent evidence from history becase what I assert was real.
Click to expand...

*This is what the tower framing looked like:
http://www.debunking911.com/coreconstruction.jpg
Where are the concrete core walls?*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sitarro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy must be a shill for the right wing conspiracy attempting to keep the real story from getting out, right?
> 
> NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Impact to Collapse | PBS
> 
> launch the slide show, the link is bellow the first paragraph.
Click to expand...


Not that it will do any good to mention this since you 9/11 apologists only selectively read PARTS of posts instead of the entire post but AGAIN as i said earlier before,Robertson has been bought off,thats so obvious in the fact that as I said before,John Skilling who died in 97 and was the Sr partner in the firm,said they designed the towers in anticipation of an airliner slamming into it saying there would be a great loff of life due to the fires but the structure itself would remain standing.the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take multiple hits from an airliner as the onsite manager frank demartini said and designed to withstand jet fuel fires.that just shows how ignorant you are to listen to what the corporate controlled media like NOVA or History channel has to say.


----------



## Albury Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy must be a shill for the right wing conspiracy attempting to keep the real story from getting out, right?
> 
> NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Impact to Collapse | PBS
> 
> launch the slide show, the link is bellow the first paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that it will do any good to mention this since you 9/11 apologists only selectively read PARTS of posts instead of the entire post but AGAIN as i said earlier before,Robertson has been bought off,thats so obvious in the fact that as I said before,John Skilling who died in 97 and was the Sr partner in the firm,said they designed the towers in anticipation of an airliner slamming into it saying there would be a great loff of life due to the fires but the structure itself would remain standing.the towers were OVERDESIGNED to take multiple hits from an airliner as the onsite manager frank demartini said and designed to withstand jet fuel fires.that just shows how ignorant you are to listen to what the corporate controlled media like NOVA or History channel has to say.
Click to expand...


*Can you explain why Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both towers, and every other structural engineer having anything to do with the design and construction of them, thinks your conspiracy theories are absurd? Here are accounts by prominent SE's, Matthys Levy, Gene Corley, Irwin Cantor, and Robertson:
911 Links - WTC Not a Demolition Index to Scenes
Why aren't they in your "truth movement," considering their superior knowledge of the subject?*


----------



## Toro

Albury Smith said:


> *Can you explain why Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both towers, and every other structural engineer having anything to do with the design and construction of them, thinks your conspiracy theories are absurd? Here are accounts by prominent SE's, Matthys Levy, Gene Corley, Irwin Cantor, and Robertson:
> 911 Links - WTC Not a Demolition Index to Scenes
> Why aren't they in your "truth movement," considering their superior knowledge of the subject?*



Because they're all liars who work for the government and hate the constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you explain why Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both towers, and every other structural engineer having anything to do with the design and construction of them, thinks your conspiracy theories are absurd? Here are accounts by prominent SE's, Matthys Levy, Gene Corley, Irwin Cantor, and Robertson:
> 911 Links - WTC Not a Demolition Index to Scenes
> Why aren't they in your "truth movement," considering their superior knowledge of the subject?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're all liars who work for the government and hate the constitution.
Click to expand...

yup
saw them all at the last meeting


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have posted actual WTC construction photos that show the core framing in the towers,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were too distant to see the framing, which did not exist.  Such photos are specifically in question as they are used just as you use them, to misrepresent the elevator guide rails support steel.
> 
> That is why ONLY 9-11 images are acceptable.  I have no problem posting those showing concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all show the core empty meaning you support the secret means of mass murder with your irrational attempts to state you've shown evidence when you are simply supporting the lie, with the lie.
> 
> I can post independent evidence from history becase what I assert was real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is what the tower framing looked like:
> http://www.debunking911.com/coreconstruction.jpg
> Where are the concrete core walls?*
Click to expand...


I'm quite certain you do not know what you are looking at.  Accordingly you need to explain the role each structural element to gain credibility.  Then explain how you know what they are.

Here is your image.






The concrete core walls are being cast below the top floor.  The floors needed to be in place because they restrained the force from the wet concrete applied to the interior box columns which supported the outer concrete forms.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you explain why Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both towers, and every other structural engineer having anything to do with the design and construction of them, thinks your conspiracy theories are absurd? Here are accounts by prominent SE's, Matthys Levy, Gene Corley, Irwin Cantor, and Robertson:
> 911 Links - WTC Not a Demolition Index to Scenes
> Why aren't they in your "truth movement," considering their superior knowledge of the subject?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're all liars who work for the government and hate the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
> saw them all at the last meeting
Click to expand...


The only one in the group, who I mostly don't recognize, that I would trust is Robertson, and you haven't shown him saying anything that contradicts the September 13, 2001 article that Newsweek did.

In your collusive psyops with toto you are trying to pretend that I'm calling Leslie Robertson a liar, when in reality it is you that are trying to make him a liar by misrepresenting his words.

I can prove he tells the truth in the Newsweek article and I can do it with independently verified evidence.

The secret methods of mass murder are very important for the perpetrators to protect.  But it seems that their tools fail to do anything but expose their unreasonable collusion that ignores lawful, Constitutional due process.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're all liars who work for the government and hate the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> saw them all at the last meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one in the group, who I mostly don't recognize, that I would trust is Robertson, and you haven't shown him saying anything that contradicts the September 13, 2001 article that Newsweek did.
> 
> In your collusive psyops with toto you are trying to pretend that I'm calling Leslie Robertson a liar, when in reality it is you that are trying to make him a liar by misrepresenting his words.
> 
> I can prove he tells the truth in the Newsweek article and I can do it with independently verified evidence.
> 
> The secret methods of mass murder are very important for the perpetrators to protect.  But it seems that their tools fail to do anything but expose their unreasonable collusion that ignores lawful, Constitutional due process.
Click to expand...

except the part of that newsweek story where it says concrete was NOT a quote of Robertson
the reporter got it wrong


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> saw them all at the last meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one in the group, who I mostly don't recognize, that I would trust is Robertson, and you haven't shown him saying anything that contradicts the September 13, 2001 article that Newsweek did.
> 
> In your collusive psyops with toto you are trying to pretend that I'm calling Leslie Robertson a liar, when in reality it is you that are trying to make him a liar by misrepresenting his words.
> 
> I can prove he tells the truth in the Newsweek article and I can do it with independently verified evidence.
> 
> The secret methods of mass murder are very important for the perpetrators to protect.  But it seems that their tools fail to do anything but expose their unreasonable collusion that ignores lawful, Constitutional due process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except the part of that newsweek story where it says concrete was NOT a quote of Robertson
> the reporter got it wrong
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm it appears you've been exposed lying.  Here is the entire article.

*By Katherine Stroup
Newsweek Web Exclusive

Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center, was in Hong Kong when he first learned of Tuesday&#8217;s terrorist attacks. Before the second plane even hit, he was on his way to the airport.

advertisement
FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E. Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. He&#8217;s still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.

&#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.

&#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;

Says engineer Robertson, 'If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable'
The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707&#8212;the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project&#8212;and Robertson says it could have survived even the larger 767s that crashed into the towers on Tuesday morning. But the thousands of gallons of burning jet fuel finally brought down the noble structures. &#8220;As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter and the steel got weaker and weaker,&#8221; he says, adding that building a skyscraper able to handle such a blaze would not have been viable, financially and functionally. &#8220;You could always prepare for more and more extreme events, but there has to be a risk analysis of what&#8217;s reasonable.&#8221;

As for the 1993 bombing, Robertson says &#8220;I felt like we had taken their best shot.&#8221; For now, he&#8217;s not ready to even contemplate rebuilding but hopes our collective sense of security returns soon. &#8220;We just have to hope that this country doesn&#8217;t turn into a fortress in order to deal with people like this.&#8221;

© 2003 Newsweek, Inc.
© 2004 Newsweek, Inc.*

Normally I do not post entire articles for copyright reasons but divvie is going to attempt to decieve if it is not posted so it must, in efforts to see Constitutional due process served.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one in the group, who I mostly don't recognize, that I would trust is Robertson, and you haven't shown him saying anything that contradicts the September 13, 2001 article that Newsweek did.
> 
> In your collusive psyops with toto you are trying to pretend that I'm calling Leslie Robertson a liar, when in reality it is you that are trying to make him a liar by misrepresenting his words.
> 
> I can prove he tells the truth in the Newsweek article and I can do it with independently verified evidence.
> 
> The secret methods of mass murder are very important for the perpetrators to protect. But it seems that their tools fail to do anything but expose their unreasonable collusion that ignores lawful, Constitutional due process.
> 
> 
> 
> except the part of that newsweek story where it says concrete was NOT a quote of Robertson
> the reporter got it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm it appears you've been exposed lying. Here is the entire article.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup*
> *Newsweek Web Exclusive*
> 
> *Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center, was in Hong Kong when he first learned of Tuesdays terrorist attacks. Before the second plane even hit, he was on his way to the airport.*
> 
> *advertisement*
> *FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E. Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. Hes still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.*
> 
> *Beyond the reaction that any citizen hasthe sadness that we all feelyou have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic, says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.*
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> *If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable, he says. The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.*
> 
> *Says engineer Robertson, 'If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable'*
> *The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the projectand Robertson says it could have survived even the larger 767s that crashed into the towers on Tuesday morning. But the thousands of gallons of burning jet fuel finally brought down the noble structures. As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter and the steel got weaker and weaker, he says, adding that building a skyscraper able to handle such a blaze would not have been viable, financially and functionally. You could always prepare for more and more extreme events, but there has to be a risk analysis of whats reasonable.*
> 
> *As for the 1993 bombing, Robertson says I felt like we had taken their best shot. For now, hes not ready to even contemplate rebuilding but hopes our collective sense of security returns soon. We just have to hope that this country doesnt turn into a fortress in order to deal with people like this.*
> 
> *© 2003 Newsweek, Inc.*
> *© 2004 Newsweek, Inc.*
> 
> Normally I do not post entire articles for copyright reasons but divvie is going to attempt to decieve if it is not posted so it must, in efforts to see Constitutional due process served.
Click to expand...

 the orange part is NOT a quote of Robertson
it is the reporters words
are you now aware that for it to be a QUOTE it would be surrounded by " " 

and since you are a fucking idiot i wont bother to demand an apology for your calling me a liar


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the part of that newsweek story where it says concrete was NOT a quote of Robertson
> the reporter got it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm it appears you've been exposed lying. Here is the entire article.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup*
> *Newsweek Web Exclusive*
> 
> *Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center, was in Hong Kong when he first learned of Tuesday&#8217;s terrorist attacks. Before the second plane even hit, he was on his way to the airport.*
> 
> *advertisement*
> *FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E. Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. He&#8217;s still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.*
> 
> *&#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;*
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> *&#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;*
> 
> *Says engineer Robertson, 'If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable'*
> *The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707&#8212;the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project&#8212;and Robertson says it could have survived even the larger 767s that crashed into the towers on Tuesday morning. But the thousands of gallons of burning jet fuel finally brought down the noble structures. &#8220;As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter and the steel got weaker and weaker,&#8221; he says, adding that building a skyscraper able to handle such a blaze would not have been viable, financially and functionally. &#8220;You could always prepare for more and more extreme events, but there has to be a risk analysis of what&#8217;s reasonable.&#8221;*
> 
> *As for the 1993 bombing, Robertson says &#8220;I felt like we had taken their best shot.&#8221; For now, he&#8217;s not ready to even contemplate rebuilding but hopes our collective sense of security returns soon. &#8220;We just have to hope that this country doesn&#8217;t turn into a fortress in order to deal with people like this.&#8221;*
> 
> *© 2003 Newsweek, Inc.*
> *© 2004 Newsweek, Inc.*
> 
> Normally I do not post entire articles for copyright reasons but divvie is going to attempt to decieve if it is not posted so it must, in efforts to see Constitutional due process served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the orange part is NOT a quote of Robertson
> it is the reporters words
> are you now aware that for it to be a QUOTE it would be surrounded by " "
> 
> and since you are a fucking idiot i wont bother to demand an apology for your calling me a liar
Click to expand...


It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.

Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.

The perpetrators expect their psyops agents to oppose information at all costs because that secret method of mass murder is important to conceal.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm it appears you've been exposed lying. Here is the entire article.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup*
> *Newsweek Web Exclusive*
> 
> *Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center, was in Hong Kong when he first learned of Tuesday&#8217;s terrorist attacks. Before the second plane even hit, he was on his way to the airport.*
> 
> *advertisement*
> *FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E. Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. He&#8217;s still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.*
> 
> *&#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;*
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> *&#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;*
> 
> *Says engineer Robertson, 'If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable'*
> *The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707&#8212;the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project&#8212;and Robertson says it could have survived even the larger 767s that crashed into the towers on Tuesday morning. But the thousands of gallons of burning jet fuel finally brought down the noble structures. &#8220;As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter and the steel got weaker and weaker,&#8221; he says, adding that building a skyscraper able to handle such a blaze would not have been viable, financially and functionally. &#8220;You could always prepare for more and more extreme events, but there has to be a risk analysis of what&#8217;s reasonable.&#8221;*
> 
> *As for the 1993 bombing, Robertson says &#8220;I felt like we had taken their best shot.&#8221; For now, he&#8217;s not ready to even contemplate rebuilding but hopes our collective sense of security returns soon. &#8220;We just have to hope that this country doesn&#8217;t turn into a fortress in order to deal with people like this.&#8221;*
> 
> *© 2003 Newsweek, Inc.*
> *© 2004 Newsweek, Inc.*
> 
> Normally I do not post entire articles for copyright reasons but divvie is going to attempt to decieve if it is not posted so it must, in efforts to see Constitutional due process served.
> 
> 
> 
> the orange part is NOT a quote of Robertson
> it is the reporters words
> are you now aware that for it to be a QUOTE it would be surrounded by " "
> 
> and since you are a fucking idiot i wont bother to demand an apology for your calling me a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents to oppose information at all costs because that secret method of mass murder is important to conceal.
Click to expand...

you called me a liar when I said it wasnt a QUOTE fuckhead


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the orange part is NOT a quote of Robertson
> it is the reporters words
> are you now aware that for it to be a QUOTE it would be surrounded by " "
> 
> and since you are a fucking idiot i wont bother to demand an apology for your calling me a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents to oppose information at all costs because that secret method of mass murder is important to conceal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you called me a liar when I said it wasnt a QUOTE fuckhead
Click to expand...


I called you a liar for saying it is the reporters words.  You don't know that she COULD have it word for word and not be sure enough to qoute it just like I can't know its a quote.

How does it feel to keep the secret of methods used for mass murder of 3,000 innocent people, from the world?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents to oppose information at all costs because that secret method of mass murder is important to conceal.
> 
> 
> 
> you called me a liar when I said it wasnt a QUOTE fuckhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called you a liar for saying it is the reporters words.  You don't know that she COULD have it word for word and not be sure enough to qoute it just like I can't know its a quote.
> 
> How does it feel to keep the secret of methods used for mass murder of 3,000 innocent people, from the world?
Click to expand...

you should know
its what your doing


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the orange part is NOT a quote of Robertson
> it is the reporters words
> are you now aware that for it to be a QUOTE it would be surrounded by " "
> 
> and since you are a fucking idiot i wont bother to demand an apology for your calling me a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents to oppose information at all costs because that secret method of mass murder is important to conceal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you called me a liar when I said it wasnt a QUOTE fuckhead
Click to expand...



Bawaaaaaahaaaaa, wow, this is abig deal for you huh.  You got no evidence dude.

Robertson information to Newsweek may be exactly Robertsons words, we just know the reporter didn't quote him.

Such does not mean the words are those of reporter.

Damm those perpetrators must be desparate about this concrete core secret to have you here making stupid statements day after day.  Constantly in error and decieving or misrepresenting.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you called me a liar when I said it wasnt a QUOTE fuckhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called you a liar for saying it is the reporters words.  You don't know that she COULD have it word for word and not be sure enough to qoute it just like I can't know its a quote.
> 
> How does it feel to keep the secret of methods used for mass murder of 3,000 innocent people, from the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should know
> its what your doing
Click to expand...


How, by simply demanding that due process is served by seeing that people know about the true structures that are said to have collapsed?

You are out of it.  The nation needs Consitutional due process in the investigation of mass murder and that is for sure.


----------



## eots

the only testimony or experts that divecon trust is popular mechanics and controlled demolition inc...the company that did the clean up and destroyed the evidence..


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> the only testimony or experts that divecon trust is popular mechanics and controlled demolition inc...the company that did the clean up and destroyed the evidence..



That appears to be true.  

There is no political affiliation other than a vague approval of the investigation, so divot hopes to appear as a sincere, disatisfied rather that a gwb dc supporter, which definitely looses credibility.

Curious how a poster can gain a "guilty look" just by associating exclusively with such blatently selective sources and ignoring hard evidence showing a devotion to such unsavory purposes.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQa5eokieY]YouTube - 9/11 Commission Report bars 503 1st responder eyewitnesses[/ame]


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they were too distant to see the framing, which did not exist.  Such photos are specifically in question as they are used just as you use them, to misrepresent the elevator guide rails support steel.
> 
> That is why ONLY 9-11 images are acceptable.  I have no problem posting those showing concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all show the core empty meaning you support the secret means of mass murder with your irrational attempts to state you've shown evidence when you are simply supporting the lie, with the lie.
> 
> I can post independent evidence from history becase what I assert was real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is what the tower framing looked like:
> http://www.debunking911.com/coreconstruction.jpg
> Where are the concrete core walls?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite certain you do not know what you are looking at.  Accordingly you need to explain the role each structural element to gain credibility.  Then explain how you know what they are.
> 
> Here is your image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core walls are being cast below the top floor.  The floors needed to be in place because they restrained the force from the wet concrete applied to the interior box columns which supported the outer concrete forms.
Click to expand...

*You have no idea what you're talking about. There are NO concrete walls or concrete wall forms in that core, and you would NOT pour walls after 5 or six floors were erected above them. There is adequate support in the core from the 47 columns in the picture, and the floor plan would not have accommodated thick concrete walls. In short, you're a liar, and if your wet dream about concrete walls in the core had any validity at all, they'd be clearly seen in that photo, which they're not. *


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that looks like 14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall connecting them at each floor?
> 
> I mean the perps would want you to say "yes", but no one will think you are reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> *"14x14 inch box columns with 22 inch spacing and a spandrel plate horizontall [sic] connecting them at each floor" is a pretty good description of the towers' perimeter column framing. Were there invisible, reinforced concrete walls there too? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could also have been a pipe from the many water pipes in the building
> from the distance and the angle its hard to say WHAT it was
Click to expand...

*Yep, pipe, conduit, elevator rail, but what it definitely is not is a "3-inch rebar" that was magically separated from the concrete around it. That is pure lunacy. *


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm it appears you've been exposed lying. Here is the entire article.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup*
> *Newsweek Web Exclusive*
> 
> *Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center, was in Hong Kong when he first learned of Tuesdays terrorist attacks. Before the second plane even hit, he was on his way to the airport.*
> 
> *advertisement*
> *FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E. Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. Hes still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.*
> 
> *Beyond the reaction that any citizen hasthe sadness that we all feelyou have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic, says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.*
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> *If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable, he says. The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.*
> 
> *Says engineer Robertson, 'If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable'*
> *The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the projectand Robertson says it could have survived even the larger 767s that crashed into the towers on Tuesday morning. But the thousands of gallons of burning jet fuel finally brought down the noble structures. As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter and the steel got weaker and weaker, he says, adding that building a skyscraper able to handle such a blaze would not have been viable, financially and functionally. You could always prepare for more and more extreme events, but there has to be a risk analysis of whats reasonable.*
> 
> *As for the 1993 bombing, Robertson says I felt like we had taken their best shot. For now, hes not ready to even contemplate rebuilding but hopes our collective sense of security returns soon. We just have to hope that this country doesnt turn into a fortress in order to deal with people like this.*
> 
> *© 2003 Newsweek, Inc.*
> *© 2004 Newsweek, Inc.*
> 
> Normally I do not post entire articles for copyright reasons but divvie is going to attempt to decieve if it is not posted so it must, in efforts to see Constitutional due process served.
> 
> 
> 
> the orange part is NOT a quote of Robertson
> it is the reporters words
> are you now aware that for it to be a QUOTE it would be surrounded by " "
> 
> and since you are a fucking idiot i wont bother to demand an apology for your calling me a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents *[blah, blah, blah...]*.
Click to expand...

*If there really was a "reinforced concrete core," why can't you show us even one picture of it? Do you know the difference between a dust cloud and some framing left standing, and a concrete wall?*


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents to oppose information at all costs because that secret method of mass murder is important to conceal.
> 
> 
> 
> you called me a liar when I said it wasnt a QUOTE fuckhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bawaaaaaahaaaaa, wow, this is abig deal for you huh.  You got no evidence dude.
> 
> Robertson information to Newsweek may be *exactly Robertsons words*, we just know the reporter didn't quote him.
> 
> Such does not mean the words are those of reporter.
> 
> Damm those perpetrators must be desparate about this concrete core secret to have you here making stupid statements day after day.  Constantly in error and decieving or misrepresenting.
Click to expand...


Here are "exactly Robertson's words," genius: 
World Trade Center Not a Demolition
Pay close attention.


----------



## jillian

Christophera said:


> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.



I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.

And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.


----------



## Albury Smith

jillian said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, *that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing*.
Click to expand...


*Ever look at a detail of a perimeter column, Jillian? They weren't near the exterior of the towers, they were the exterior, and they were almost all in leased tenant spaces, not public areas. If you could even get past the two or more layers of security with explosives, there was simply nowhere to hide them on those columns: http://www.caddigest.com/subjects/wtc/select/clifton/images/image008.gif
The C/D "theory" is either abysmal stupidity or pure madness.*


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> the only testimony or experts that divecon trust is popular mechanics and controlled demolition inc...the company that did the clean up and destroyed the evidence..


and the only one you fucking morons trust is alex jones


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> Here are "exactly Robertson's words," genius:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition
> Pay close attention.


 hey eots, watch THIS video


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are "exactly Robertson's words," genius:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition
> Pay close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> hey eots, watch THIS video
Click to expand...

*That's indexed to Robertson's segment, but it can be started from the beginning by clicking on the left end of the progress bar at the bottom. Anyone who watches it and still thinks the WTC was bombed is brain-dead.*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the orange part is NOT a quote of Robertson
> it is the reporters words
> are you now aware that for it to be a QUOTE it would be surrounded by " "
> 
> and since you are a fucking idiot i wont bother to demand an apology for your calling me a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents *[blah, blah, blah...]*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If there really was a "reinforced concrete core," why can't you show us even one picture of it? Do you know the difference between a dust cloud and some framing left standing, and a concrete wall?*
Click to expand...


Your pretend ignorance is lost in the obvious weight of the interests of evading accountability your masters have.  Keeping the means of mass murder secrete would naturally be so important that you would be directed to say whatever you thought might be convincing to the viwers of the forum pages.

How about you post a picture from 9-11 with some dust and framing lightly obscuring steel core columns rather than concrete walls such as the only kind we can find?






That will show you are not the servant of mass murderers.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are "exactly Robertson's words," genius:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition
> Pay close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> hey eots, watch THIS video
Click to expand...


Of course this thread is not on that subject, so Robertsons opinion in the video means nothing here.  His information to Newsweek of September 13, 2001 however makes the article verify, independently, the other evidence which shows a concrete core.

The ruse of FEMA is defeated, there were never any "steel core columns" in th core area.  Only elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a quote of Robertsons to be accurate and I don't say it was quoted, I just say "The Newsweek article about Robertson and the Twins", or something.
> 
> Basically you are trying to back out of being exposed lying by misrepresenting how I describe my references.
> 
> The perpetrators expect their psyops agents *[blah, blah, blah...]*.
> 
> 
> 
> *If there really was a "reinforced concrete core," why can't you show us even one picture of it? Do you know the difference between a dust cloud and some framing left standing, and a concrete wall?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pretend ignorance is lost in the obvious weight of the interests of evading accountability your masters have.  Keeping the means of mass murder secrete would naturally be so important that you would be directed to say whatever you thought might be convincing to the viwers of the forum pages.
> 
> How about you post a picture from 9-11 with some dust and framing lightly obscuring steel core columns rather than concrete walls such as the only kind we can find?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will show you are not the servant of mass murderers.
Click to expand...

*I have posted photos of the cores during construction, and the video I posted shows core framing in a collapse segment. Are you just stuck on stupid, Chris, or a servant of those voices you keep hearing?*


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If there really was a "reinforced concrete core," why can't you show us even one picture of it? Do you know the difference between a dust cloud and some framing left standing, and a concrete wall?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretend ignorance is lost in the obvious weight of the interests of evading accountability your masters have.  Keeping the means of mass murder secrete would naturally be so important that you would be directed to say whatever you thought might be convincing to the viwers of the forum pages.
> 
> How about you post a picture from 9-11 with some dust and framing lightly obscuring steel core columns rather than concrete walls such as the only kind we can find?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will show you are not the servant of mass murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I have posted photos of the cores during construction, and the video I posted shows core framing in a collapse segment. Are you just stuck on stupid, Chris, or a servant of those voices you keep hearing?*
Click to expand...

that looks like a floor at the end of that still motion


----------



## eots

jillian said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.
Click to expand...


the waste of band width is old wife tales that are historical unsound...for example this occurred in new york and remained secret for decades...operation Big City


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6GMNd-xN0]YouTube - U.S. Gov video bio weapon test in New york etc.[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretend ignorance is lost in the obvious weight of the interests of evading accountability your masters have.  Keeping the means of mass murder secrete would naturally be so important that you would be directed to say whatever you thought might be convincing to the viwers of the forum pages.
> 
> How about you post a picture from 9-11 with some dust and framing lightly obscuring steel core columns rather than concrete walls such as the only kind we can find?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will show you are not the servant of mass murderers.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have posted photos of the cores during construction, and the video I posted shows core framing in a collapse segment. Are you just stuck on stupid, Chris, or a servant of those voices you keep hearing?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that looks like a floor at the end of that still motion
Click to expand...


The floors were 4" of concrete.  The object is about 4 feet thick and begins vertical then topples, so your point is not made.

Of course there is no good explanation of what this is, if not concrete.






A fact independently verified by historical information from the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992.






Confirming that is the structural engineer certified in 12 states August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..  See chapter 2.1.

Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would direct agents to not accept any information that might assist with revealing HOW the mass murders were conducted, so your behavior is logical.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are "exactly Robertson's words," genius:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition
> Pay close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> hey eots, watch THIS video
Click to expand...


no explanation of molten and red hot steel...no explanation of the near free fall speed of the collapse ..no explanation why all the concrete was pulverized to dust...the buildings did not fall they d'integrated and fell as a cloud of dust and first responders that made it to the fires reported small fires that they could control with 2 hoses...this video lacks any substance


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the waste of band width is old wife tales that are historical unsound...for example this occurred in new york and remained secret for decades...operation Big City
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6GMNd-xN0]YouTube - U.S. Gov video bio weapon test in New york etc.[/ame]
Click to expand...

*If it's on the Internet, it must be true. Have you checked to see whether your aluminum foil deflector beanie is effective against bio-weapons, contrails, etc?*


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waste of band width is old wife tales that are historical unsound...for example this occurred in new york and remained secret for decades...operation Big City
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6GMNd-xN0]YouTube - U.S. Gov video bio weapon test in New york etc.[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If it's on the Internet, it must be true. Have you checked to see whether your aluminum foil deflector beanie is effective against bio-weapons, contrails, etc?*
Click to expand...


You provide very incompetent support for the secret means of mass murder when you try to change the subject.

This form evasion highlights you utter lack of evidence to support your positon.

The desperate perpetrators of mass murder must have seen how ineffective your pretend confusion was and directed you to try distractive evasion.

You have absolutely no independently verified evidence for the steel core colmns FEMA states were inthe core,






All evidence from 9-11 SHOWS what can only be a concrete core.


----------



## eots

Albury Smith said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waste of band width is old wife tales that are historical unsound...for example this occurred in new york and remained secret for decades...operation Big City
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6GMNd-xN0]YouTube - U.S. Gov video bio weapon test in New york etc.[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If it's on the Internet, it must be true. Have you checked to see whether your aluminum foil deflector beanie is effective against bio-weapons, contrails, etc?*
Click to expand...


so what your saying is in your uniformed ignorance you doubt the existence of the now declassified operation big city ...a matter of public record that is not in dispute ??.. that speaks volumes on how you form your opinions and the value of them


----------



## Christophera

jillian said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.
Click to expand...




Hi jillian,

There were some reports, fairly consistent, that showed gwb having some relapse events while he was pres.


The secrecy issue is quite easily dealt with by the invocaton of "cold war" secrecy.  A different animal and the WTC was built within that.

The fact that NO ONE has a true set of plans that the public can access substantiates the secrecy still existing.

guiliani took the NYC plans and courts refuse to  compel the public docments release to the public offices they belong in!!!!


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the waste of band width is old wife tales that are historical unsound...for example this occurred in new york and remained secret for decades...operation Big City
> 
> 
> YouTube - U.S. Gov video bio weapon test in New york etc.
> 
> 
> 
> *If it's on the Internet, it must be true. Have you checked to see whether your aluminum foil deflector beanie is effective against bio-weapons, contrails, etc?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so what your saying is in your uniformed ignorance you doubt the existence of the now declassified operation big city ...a matter of public record that is not in dispute ??.. that speaks volumes on how you form your opinions and the value of them
Click to expand...


You form your opinions based on urban myths started by goofy Scientologists, sport. If it's a matter of public record, why do you only have "information" on it from conspiracy web sites?


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If it's on the Internet, it must be true. Have you checked to see whether your aluminum foil deflector beanie is effective against bio-weapons, contrails, etc?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what your saying is in your uniformed ignorance you doubt the existence of the now declassified operation big city ...a matter of public record that is not in dispute ??.. that speaks volumes on how you form your opinions and the value of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You form your opinions based on urban myths started by goofy Scientologists, sport. If it's a matter of public record, why do you only have "information" on it from conspiracy web sites?
Click to expand...


The psyops uses cognitive distortions AND distraction to divert from the many instances of secret operations.  The biggest is MKultra.  It is absolutely documented and some of those include what is in the video.

Secrecy became an official pursuit after the bay or pigs and I fully could see where giving up some operations could be done to promote the public perception of a cessation of secret operations, while in reality there is a deepening of clandestine operations in domestic manipulation or international conspiracy.


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what your saying is in your uniformed ignorance you doubt the existence of the now declassified operation big city ...a matter of public record that is not in dispute ??.. that speaks volumes on how you form your opinions and the value of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You form your opinions based on urban myths started by goofy Scientologists, sport. If it's a matter of public record, why do you only have "information" on it from conspiracy web sites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The psyops uses cognitive distortions AND distraction to divert from the many instances of secret operations.  The biggest is MKultra.  It is absolutely documented and some of those include what is in the video.
> 
> Secrecy became an official pursuit after the bay or pigs and I fully could see where giving up some operations could be done to promote the public perception of a cessation of secret operations, while in reality there is a deepening of clandestine operations in domestic manipulation or international conspiracy.
Click to expand...

*Oh, bullshit; post a legitimate source for this alleged "bio-weapons test" on innocent US civilians or stfu about it. You nuts will believe anything.*


----------



## eots

scientology is a straw man...

United States biological weapons program - Wikipedia, the free ency[edit] 

Experiments on non-consenting individuals
In August of 1949 a U.S. Army Special Operations Division, operating out of Fort Detrick in Maryland, set up its first test at The Pentagon in Washington, D.C. Operatives sprayed harmless bacteria into the building's air conditioning system and observed as the microbes spread throughout the Pentagon.[51]

There were massive medical experiments that involved civilians who had not consented to participate. Often, these experiments took place in urban areas in order to test dispersion methods. Questions were raised about detrimental health effects after experiments in San Francisco, California, were followed by a spike in hospital visits; however, in 1977 the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention determined that there was no association between the testing and the occurrence of pneumonia or influenza.[52] The San Francisco test involved a U.S. Navy ship that sprayed Serratia marcescens from the bay; it traveled more than 30 miles.[52] One dispersion test involved laboratory personnel disguised as passengers spraying harmless bacteria in Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport.[52]

Scientists tested biological pathogens, including Bacillus globigii, which were thought to be harmless, at public places such as subways. A light bulb containing Bacillus globigii was dropped on New York City's subway system; the result was strong enough to affect people prone to illness (also known as Subway Experiment).[53] Based on the circulation measurements, thousands of people would have been killed if a dangerous microbe was released in the same manner.[52]

A jet aircraft released material over Victoria, Texas, that was monitored in the Florida Keys.[52]


[edit] GAO Reportclopedia


----------



## eots

Declassified Mk-Ultra Project Documents



U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba
Book: U.S. Military Drafted Plans to Terrorize U.S. Cities to Provoke War With Cuba
By David Ruppe
N E W  Y O R K, May 1, 2001 



In the early 1960s, America's top military leaders reportedly drafted plans to kill innocent people and commit acts of terrorism in U.S. cities to create public support for a war against Cuba. 

Code named Operation Northwoods, the plans reportedly included the possible assassination of Cuban émigrés, sinking boats of Cuban refugees on the high seas, hijacking planes, blowing up a U.S. ship, and even orchestrating violent terrorism in U.S. cities. 

U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba - ABC News


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Declassified Mk-Ultra Project Documents
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba
> Book: U.S. Military Drafted Plans to Terrorize U.S. Cities to Provoke War With Cuba
> By David Ruppe
> N E W  Y O R K, May 1, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 1960s, America's top military leaders reportedly drafted plans to kill innocent people and commit acts of terrorism in U.S. cities to create public support for a war against Cuba.
> 
> Code named Operation Northwoods, the plans reportedly included the possible assassination of Cuban émigrés, sinking boats of Cuban refugees on the high seas, hijacking planes, blowing up a U.S. ship, and even orchestrating violent terrorism in U.S. cities.
> 
> U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba - ABC News


except that was never approved
and the general that proposed it was FIRED
Op Northwoods is not proof the US government would kill 3000 of its own citizens


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Declassified Mk-Ultra Project Documents
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba
> Book: U.S. Military Drafted Plans to Terrorize U.S. Cities to Provoke War With Cuba
> By David Ruppe
> N E W  Y O R K, May 1, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 1960s, America's top military leaders reportedly drafted plans to kill innocent people and commit acts of terrorism in U.S. cities to create public support for a war against Cuba.
> 
> Code named Operation Northwoods, the plans reportedly included the possible assassination of Cuban émigrés, sinking boats of Cuban refugees on the high seas, hijacking planes, blowing up a U.S. ship, and even orchestrating violent terrorism in U.S. cities.
> 
> U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> except that was never approved
> and the general that proposed it was FIRED
> Op Northwoods is not proof the US government would kill 3000 of its own citizens
Click to expand...


the plan made it all the way to the presidents office...and plans like mkultra and big city ..implemented...and kept secret for decades...if you would kill a dozens innocents..is 3000 such a big leap


----------



## eots

secrets are kept... lies are told...[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=071nO9V22jA]YouTube - FEMA's fake press conference[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6z_aFh8Dew[/ame]


----------



## Toro

It is a logical fallacy on the part of the conspiracists who believe that because the government has done bad things before, they can be assumed to have done other bad things.  

You don't have to look far or hard to see bad things done by the US government, but that does not mean that the government was behind 9/11.  Yet conspiracists make an a priori assumption that this is true.


----------



## Christophera

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You form your opinions based on urban myths started by goofy Scientologists, sport. If it's a matter of public record, why do you only have "information" on it from conspiracy web sites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The psyops uses cognitive distortions AND distraction to divert from the many instances of secret operations.  The biggest is MKultra.  It is absolutely documented and some of those include what is in the video.
> 
> Secrecy became an official pursuit after the bay or pigs and I fully could see where giving up some operations could be done to promote the public perception of a cessation of secret operations, while in reality there is a deepening of clandestine operations in domestic manipulation or international conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, bullshit; post a legitimate source for this alleged "bio-weapons test" on innocent US civilians or stfu about it. You nuts will believe anything.*
Click to expand...


agent smith, you seem to be operating out of a stupor.

MKultra and secrecy is what I was posting about.  eots point about secrets in general as well as subjecting Americans to hazard as a part of military industrial development is well supported.

Most important is that FEMA deceived America about the core of the Twin towers invalidating the cause of death.

It is clear that you work to protect the infiltration of the US government


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3JSEqNtlg]YouTube - Immortal Technique Cause Of Death Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Yup, ....... cause of death invalidated by the fact of the concrete core.  

Curious how the songs focus revolves around "cause of death".


----------



## sitarro

Christophera said:


> Yup, ....... cause of death invalidated by the fact of the concrete core.
> 
> Curious how the songs focus revolves around "cause of death".



Why are you so hung up on a concrete core? Do you have any training in architectural design?


----------



## DiveCon

sitarro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ....... cause of death invalidated by the fact of the concrete core.
> 
> Curious how the songs focus revolves around "cause of death".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hung up on a concrete core? Do you have any training in architectural design?
Click to expand...

clearly, the answer to that is NO
he cant read a simple floor plan


----------



## Christophera

sitarro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ....... cause of death invalidated by the fact of the concrete core.
> 
> Curious how the songs focus revolves around "cause of death".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hung up on a concrete core? Do you have any training in architectural design?
Click to expand...


I currently work part time as a draftsman for a civil engineer.  We design small concrete, steel structures occasionally, bridges or structures.  I've  been a welder for 35 years.

In 1990 I viewed a 2 hour documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" on PBS.  PBS has been infiltrated and that doc is gone, to be replaced in 2003 with a new one, advertised as "special, dealing with 9-11", missing ALL of the concrete core data.

If you leave the 9-11 truth community and ask people knowledgeable of concrete and steel structures they know of the concrete core because it was somewhat of a marvel in what it enabled for a structure.

The concrete kept all the steel perfectly aligned so that the absolute maximum loading could be attained with deformations of perimeter walls, shear panels, from flex that the steel alone, in those proportions would naturally have.  The rigid concrete tube eliminated torsion which would allow oscillations, something that would destroy the tower in the 120 mph winds it had to be designed for.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ....... cause of death invalidated by the fact of the concrete core.
> 
> Curious how the songs focus revolves around "cause of death".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hung up on a concrete core? Do you have any training in architectural design?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly, the answer to that is NO
> he cant read a simple floor plan
Click to expand...


What divot refers to is the fact that the plans from silverstein, here is a cut of the 3rd floor core plan,







Here is the original.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png

The ground zero image of the WTC 1 core wall at its base shows a massive concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it about where the silverstein plan shows an AC shaft, steam shaft or elevator.

Or that divot hopes people cannot read plans or understand images of demolished structures so his masters can keep their secret methods of mass murder, ....... a secret.

The official cause of death is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hung up on a concrete core? Do you have any training in architectural design?
> 
> 
> 
> clearly, the answer to that is NO
> he cant read a simple floor plan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What divot refers to is the fact that the plans from silverstein, here is a cut of the 3rd floor core plan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> The ground zero image of the WTC 1 core wall at its base shows a massive concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it about where the silverstein plan shows an AC shaft, steam shaft or elevator.
> 
> Or that divot hopes people cannot read plans or understand images of demolished structures so his masters can keep their secret methods of mass murder, ....... a secret.
> 
> The official cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...

and you are a fucking idiot
no where in that plan does it show a 12' thick wall
and that thing you CALL a wall in that pic is just another view of the steel frame core you claim wasn't there


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> clearly, the answer to that is NO
> he cant read a simple floor plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What divot refers to is the fact that the plans from silverstein, here is a cut of the 3rd floor core plan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> The ground zero image of the WTC 1 core wall at its base shows a massive concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it about where the silverstein plan shows an AC shaft, steam shaft or elevator.
> 
> Or that divot hopes people cannot read plans or understand images of demolished structures so his masters can keep their secret methods of mass murder, ....... a secret.
> 
> The official cause of death is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you are a fucking idiot
> no where in that plan does it show a 12' thick wall
> and that thing you CALL a wall in that pic is just another view of the steel frame core you claim wasn't there
Click to expand...


Correct, the massive concrete wall seen at ground zero is not seen on the obsolete plans faked to look as if they were final drawings.  The silverstein plans do not accurately depict the towers core design.  The revison tables were added to the scans of the blueprints, but they screwed up and instead of reproducing some credible variants on scans pf initials done in pencil originals, these anomolies were produced and then unwittingly placed in cells of the fake revision tables.  About 20% of the 200+ sheets have them.






There are a lot of other things wrong with the scanned set that were "leaked" from silversteins.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What divot refers to is the fact that the plans from silverstein, here is a cut of the 3rd floor core plan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> The ground zero image of the WTC 1 core wall at its base shows a massive concrete wall with a 3x7 hallway running the length of it about where the silverstein plan shows an AC shaft, steam shaft or elevator.
> 
> Or that divot hopes people cannot read plans or understand images of demolished structures so his masters can keep their secret methods of mass murder, ....... a secret.
> 
> The official cause of death is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> and you are a fucking idiot
> no where in that plan does it show a 12' thick wall
> and that thing you CALL a wall in that pic is just another view of the steel frame core you claim wasn't there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, the massive concrete wall seen at ground zero is not seen on the obsolete plans faked to look as if they were final drawings.  The silverstein plans do not accurately depict the towers core design.  The revison tables were added to the scans of the blueprints, but they screwed up and instead of reproducing some credible variants on scans pf initials done in pencil originals, these anomolies were produced and then unwittingly placed in cells of the fake revision tables.  About 20% of the 200+ sheets have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of other things wrong with the scanned set that were "leaked" from silversteins.
Click to expand...

and just what the fuck is THAT supposed to be?


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are "exactly Robertson's words," genius:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition
> Pay close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> hey eots, watch THIS video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no explanation of molten and red hot steel...no explanation of the near free fall speed of the collapse ..no explanation why all the concrete was pulverized to dust...the buildings did not fall they d'integrated and fell as a cloud of dust and first responders that made it to the fires reported small fires that they could control with 2 hoses...this video lacks any substance
Click to expand...

*The video knocks your goofy C/D crap right out of the water, dude, regardless of how much lying you do about it. The collapses were far slower than free-fall speed, very little of the concrete was turned to dust, but most of it was fractured in the fall from that height and loaded onto trucks for disposal, there was red-hot steel in the debris because of underground fires, but no molten steel, and Orio Palmer, the first responder you're citing, never reached the main fires in Tower 2, which were at least two floors above the highest one he or any other firefighter reached prior to the collapse. His report was from a stairwell on the 78th, a sky lobby floor, and in addition to being below the impact area by 2-3 floors, it had very little combustible material compared to a tenant space. Fires mostly traveled upward from the 81st, where the plane hit, not downward. Look at photos and videos of the fires above 78 in the South Tower before making such an absurd statement. They were major, and there was no water pressure, so it didn't matter how many hoses they wanted. *


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Declassified Mk-Ultra Project Documents
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba
> Book: U.S. Military Drafted Plans to Terrorize U.S. Cities to Provoke War With Cuba
> By David Ruppe
> N E W  Y O R K, May 1, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 1960s, America's top military leaders reportedly drafted plans to kill innocent people and commit acts of terrorism in U.S. cities to create public support for a war against Cuba.
> 
> Code named Operation Northwoods, the plans reportedly included the possible assassination of Cuban émigrés, sinking boats of Cuban refugees on the high seas, hijacking planes, blowing up a U.S. ship, and even orchestrating violent terrorism in U.S. cities.
> 
> U.S. Military Wanted to Provoke War With Cuba - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> except that was never approved
> and the general that proposed it was FIRED
> Op Northwoods is not proof the US government would kill 3000 of its own citizens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the plan made it all the way to the presidents office...and plans like mkultra and big city ..implemented...and kept secret for decades...if you would kill a dozens innocents..is 3000 such a big leap
Click to expand...

*It is when you have to fabricate all of the evidence for it, especially when Northwoods never got off the drawing board, and was only a proposal made by a few people. Moot point, but who were these dozens of innocents it was going to kill?*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albury Smith said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are "exactly Robertson's words," genius:
> World Trade Center Not a Demolition
> Pay close attention.
> 
> 
> 
> hey eots, watch THIS video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's indexed to Robertson's segment, but it can be started from the beginning by clicking on the left end of the progress bar at the bottom. Anyone who watches it and still thinks the WTC was bombed is brain-dead.*
Click to expand...


errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are a fucking idiot
> no where in that plan does it show a 12' thick wall
> and that thing you CALL a wall in that pic is just another view of the steel frame core you claim wasn't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the massive concrete wall seen at ground zero is not seen on the obsolete plans faked to look as if they were final drawings.  The silverstein plans do not accurately depict the towers core design.  The revison tables were added to the scans of the blueprints, but they screwed up and instead of reproducing some credible variants on scans pf initials done in pencil originals, these anomolies were produced and then unwittingly placed in cells of the fake revision tables.  About 20% of the 200+ sheets have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of other things wrong with the scanned set that were "leaked" from silversteins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and just what the fuck is THAT supposed to be?
Click to expand...


It is a zoom of a screen shot and it is part of the revision tables of this sheet from the silverstein "leaked" plans.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png 

silverstiens photoshoppers are as bad as gamit.  The 200+ sheets have that impossibility in 20% of them.  Such, along with guiliani taking the NYC plans, and the courts refusing to uphold freedom of information laws, then gage and other 9-11 truth leaders refusing to use any other plan, consitutes a conspiracy to decieve the public.

A 1 pixel wide space or line, perfectly straight are impossible at the scale that was drawn with pencil.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jillian said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.
Click to expand...


I HAVE explained that MANY times in the past only to watch you 9/11 apologists not bother to read the post because you all only see what you WANT to see.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the massive concrete wall seen at ground zero is not seen on the obsolete plans faked to look as if they were final drawings.  The silverstein plans do not accurately depict the towers core design.  The revison tables were added to the scans of the blueprints, but they screwed up and instead of reproducing some credible variants on scans pf initials done in pencil originals, these anomolies were produced and then unwittingly placed in cells of the fake revision tables.  About 20% of the 200+ sheets have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of other things wrong with the scanned set that were "leaked" from silversteins.
> 
> 
> 
> and just what the fuck is THAT supposed to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a zoom of a screen shot and it is part of the revision tables of this sheet from the silverstein "leaked" plans.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> silverstiens photoshoppers are as bad as gamit.  The 200+ sheets have that impossibility in 20% of them.  Such, along with guiliani taking the NYC plans, and the courts refusing to uphold freedom of information laws, then gage and other 9-11 truth leaders refusing to use any other plan, consitutes a conspiracy to decieve the public.
> 
> A 1 pixel wide space or line, perfectly straight are impossible at the scale that was drawn with pencil.
Click to expand...

whatever it is, it's unreadable
so you cant draw any conclusions from it


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generally post on troofer threads because I think they're a waste of bandwidth. But it's my understanding that he's been clean for a long time... so that's pretty dumb and speaks to your own ignorance more than his deficits.
> 
> And none of the troofers have ever explained how it could be that in a city where they can't even keep where Lindsey Lohan is having dinner a secret, that a planned demolition could be set up in the middle of one of the busiest places in the world with no one noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I HAVE explained that MANY times in the past only to watch you 9/11 apologists not bother to read the post because you all only see what you WANT to see.
Click to expand...

that's because over the past 8 years i have seen everyone of those videos and they are full of lies


----------



## LA RAM FAN

candycorn said:


> *
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes Bush dupe,they took all that into accountthey even reinforced the fireproofing after the 1st bombing in 93 on the steel columns. laws of fire? you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500. To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700. AGAIN this just proves how easy you are to be manipulated  trusting what ROBERTSON says who they obviously got to. Not going to argue with someone who only lloks at what Robertson says and ignores what Skilling and Demartini said and comes up with desperate attempts to disprove what Demartini said.
> 
> Skilling was a senior partner in the firm and your ignoring what HE said and trusting what Robertson a JUNIOR partner says.Thats like trusting Bill Clinton to tell the truth about his escapades with Monica.LOL.you crack me up.You Bush dupes always  grasp at straws as well to try and prove your theories correct that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse when you blatantly ignore videos of suppressed film footage the corporate controlled media never airs that back up what witnesses said about hearing and seeing explosions in the basements BEFORE the plane struck above.Time for you to admit your scared of the truth and living in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually steel melts at about 2,700 degrees Farenheit.  It weakens at about 1100 degrees Farenheit.  The fires in the WTC Towers were plenty hot enough to cause steel to weaken.
> 
> You admit the fires are 1,500 degrees in the building so you admit it was hot enough to weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The melting point of steel is about 1,500 degrees Celsius (2,800 degrees Fahrenheit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *



wrong as always dis in fo agent.you prove as always that you only read PARTS of posts when you cant counter the facts.wrong dis in fo agent.steel melts at 2700 degrees Fahrenheit.the fires at 1500 degrees Fahenheit which jet fuel burns at are obviously not hot enough to weaken metal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  At last you're entertaining me with the inkling that you think you have any ability to place me on any sort of list. * Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.*
Click to expand...


Yes he does.thats EXACTLY what Corn has joined in and does.Candy Corn is an example of how people around here have allowed not only the government and the corporate controlled media to brainwash them with their lies and propaganda,but also people like this guy as well.Candy Corn is a well known disinformation agent who posts EVERYWHERE on political message boards and spends his entire time all day long and night doing so.
Thats the way dis in fo agents operate.

I dont have anywhere the near the time he does to come on message boards and post like he is committed to.the fact that we know the truth about Corn makes him blow up and blow his cover.people like Ditzcon and Toto blindlly swallow up the crap he posts all the time everywhere on message boards.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes Bush dupe,they took all that into accountthey even reinforced the fireproofing after the 1st bombing in 93 on the steel columns. laws of fire? you crack me up cause office fires dont even come close to the temp needed to weaken the steel structures.jet fuel only burns at 1500. To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700. AGAIN this just proves how easy you are to be manipulated  trusting what ROBERTSON says who they obviously got to. Not going to argue with someone who only lloks at what Robertson says and ignores what Skilling and Demartini said and comes up with desperate attempts to disprove what Demartini said.
> 
> Skilling was a senior partner in the firm and your ignoring what HE said and trusting what Robertson a JUNIOR partner says.Thats like trusting Bill Clinton to tell the truth about his escapades with Monica.LOL.you crack me up.You Bush dupes always  grasp at straws as well to try and prove your theories correct that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse when you blatantly ignore videos of suppressed film footage the corporate controlled media never airs that back up what witnesses said about hearing and seeing explosions in the basements BEFORE the plane struck above.Time for you to admit your scared of the truth and living in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually steel melts at about 2,700 degrees Farenheit.  It weakens at about 1100 degrees Farenheit.  The fires in the WTC Towers were plenty hot enough to cause steel to weaken.
> 
> You admit the fires are 1,500 degrees in the building so you admit it was hot enough to weaken the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The melting point of steel is about 1,500 degrees Celsius (2,800 degrees Fahrenheit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong as always dis in fo agent.you prove as always that you only read PARTS of posts when you cant counter the facts.wrong dis in fo agent.steel melts at 2700 degrees Fahrenheit.the fires at 1500 degrees Fahenheit which jet fuel burns at are obviously not hot enough to weaken metal.
Click to expand...

LOL yeah sure 
you guys are idiots


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> kandy joins with the conspriacy to deceive and mislead in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  At last you're entertaining me with the inkling that you think you have any ability to place me on any sort of list. * Fuck you and the horse you rode in on.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done it yourself by refusing to use evidence and reason and choosing to be responsive to social fear induced through cognitive distortions which cause attitudes controlling perceptions.
> 
> If your brain won't let your eyes work faithfully, not my problem.  Your behavior is yours, I just observe it and endeavor to see laws followed protecting the US Consitution, so provide a description of what I logically can see as an intention from your actions.
> 
> This is how it the Consitution works on the internet with peoples heart and their minds and sense of right, wrong, fairness, equity and justice.  Your buddies have produced this much  <<<<<0 evidence, but you kiss their butts in agreement so you've made your observable position pretty clear.  Evidence and reason doesn't matter.
> 
> You could of course decide to use evidence and reason in support of due process, in which case you would demand equity in the matter by demanding they produce an image from 9-11 that shows steel core columns in the core area so that the same old misrepresentation of construction photos or citations by agencies taking info from FEMA can be left out.
Click to expand...


well said Chris.That describes Candy PERFECTLY.He refuses to look at evidence and reason alright.Btw Chris,not ALL the Bush dupes on here are disinformation agents.CandyCorn and Albury obviously are but Toto and DitzCon for example,are just Bush dupes in denial and afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.Thats obvious in the fact that they only come back with lame ass one liners when they are defeated and cant counter facts.Where Corn and Albury type bible length posts to try and get around facts to try and save face.dont give Toto and Ditzcon credit they dont deserve.THEY are just posters that like I said before,have been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media and government and only see what they want to see.There are some Psych Op agents on this thread here like Corn and Albury,but trust me,Ditzcon and Toto are not two of them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KittenKoder said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has everything to do with the towers coming down if you werent such a fucking moron you would know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?
Click to expand...


the false conspiracy here is that 19 muslim highjackers were behind the attacks. there hasnt been a shread of evidence that supports that theory


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the false conspiracy here is that 19 muslim highjackers were behind the attacks. there hasnt been a shread of evidence that supports that theory
Click to expand...

really???
no evidence eh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sitarro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Under the transparent guise of being reasonable, you've just managed to avoid addressing every point I just made. Show some credible evidence of these alleged concrete walls in the cores, explain how explosives could separate them from the "3-inch rebar" while leaving the concrete itself relatively intact, or give it up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the thread asserts there were no steel core columns, ........... and no one has provided any independently verified evidence of the FEMA steel core.
> 
> I've shown concrete surrounding the core and no reasonable person with some experience in materials recognition could say otherwise.  They could also say there are no steel columns in the core, or the core is empty.
> 
> The thread is not about explaining where the concrete went, it is about showing that the steel core columns never existed and that FEAM lied.
> 
> This is a steel reinforced cast concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what L.E. Robertson identified on September 13, 2001.
> 
> There were no steel core columns.  It is a lie used to diminish the force of the Constitution by sabotaging the analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy must be a shill for the right wing conspiracy attempting to keep the real story from getting out, right?
> 
> NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Impact to Collapse | PBS
> 
> launch the slide show, the link is bellow the first paragraph.
Click to expand...


whats REALLY hysterical about this dumb post Chris is the guy uses NOVA as his source.All NOVA does in that video is just use computer animation for its evidence which is no evidence at all.They do that as well in the kennedy assassination using computer animation to support their wild ass theorys that oswald was the lone assassina and killed kennedy. they always use that in their desperate attempts to prove the official story is true.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say that knowing the analysis of collapse cannot be correct subverts due process.  It is a deprivation of equal protection of law for the 3,000 victims and every American, whether they recognize it or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the false conspiracy here is that 19 muslim highjackers were behind the attacks. there hasnt been a shread of evidence that supports that theory
Click to expand...


What about the incorrect evidence you have used to prove your point about fire not being able to affect steel beams.

I see you and eots have not responded to this at all.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Thats obvious in the fact that they only come back with lame ass one liners when they are defeated and cant counter facts.Where Corn and Albury type bible length posts to try and get around facts to try and save face.dont give Toto and Ditzcon credit they dont deserve.THEY are just posters that like I said before,have been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media and government and only see what they want to see.There are some Psych Op agents on this thread here like Corn and Albury,but trust me,Ditzcon and Toto are not two of them.



And where are YOUR counters to the temperature/steel "facts" you have posted?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats obvious in the fact that they only come back with lame ass one liners when they are defeated and cant counter facts.Where Corn and Albury type bible length posts to try and get around facts to try and save face.dont give Toto and Ditzcon credit they dont deserve.THEY are just posters that like I said before,have been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media and government and only see what they want to see.There are some Psych Op agents on this thread here like Corn and Albury,but trust me,Ditzcon and Toto are not two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where are YOUR counters to the temperature/steel "facts" you have posted?
Click to expand...

what he doesn't understand is we already know it is a waste of time to give him more than one liners because he has shown that facts are anathema to him


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one in the group, who I mostly don't recognize, that I would trust is Robertson, and you haven't shown him saying anything that contradicts the September 13, 2001 article that Newsweek did.
> 
> In your collusive psyops with toto you are trying to pretend that I'm calling Leslie Robertson a liar, when in reality it is you that are trying to make him a liar by misrepresenting his words.
> 
> I can prove he tells the truth in the Newsweek article and I can do it with independently verified evidence.
> 
> The secret methods of mass murder are very important for the perpetrators to protect.  But it seems that their tools fail to do anything but expose their unreasonable collusion that ignores lawful, Constitutional due process.
> 
> 
> 
> except the part of that newsweek story where it says concrete was NOT a quote of Robertson
> the reporter got it wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm it appears you've been exposed lying.  Here is the entire article.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup
> Newsweek Web Exclusive
> 
> Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center, was in Hong Kong when he first learned of Tuesday&#8217;s terrorist attacks. Before the second plane even hit, he was on his way to the airport.
> 
> advertisement
> FORTY-EIGHT HOURS LATER, Robertson, founder and owner of Leslie E. Robertson Associates in New York, has only gotten as far as Tokyo. He&#8217;s still struggling to get home to his family in Manhattan, and the project he spent 10 years designing and perfecting.
> 
> &#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> 
> &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;
> 
> Says engineer Robertson, 'If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable'
> The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707&#8212;the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project&#8212;and Robertson says it could have survived even the larger 767s that crashed into the towers on Tuesday morning. But the thousands of gallons of burning jet fuel finally brought down the noble structures. &#8220;As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter and the steel got weaker and weaker,&#8221; he says, adding that building a skyscraper able to handle such a blaze would not have been viable, financially and functionally. &#8220;You could always prepare for more and more extreme events, but there has to be a risk analysis of what&#8217;s reasonable.&#8221;
> 
> As for the 1993 bombing, Robertson says &#8220;I felt like we had taken their best shot.&#8221; For now, he&#8217;s not ready to even contemplate rebuilding but hopes our collective sense of security returns soon. &#8220;We just have to hope that this country doesn&#8217;t turn into a fortress in order to deal with people like this.&#8221;
> 
> © 2003 Newsweek, Inc.
> © 2004 Newsweek, Inc.*
> 
> Normally I do not post entire articles for copyright reasons but divvie is going to attempt to decieve if it is not posted so it must, in efforts to see Constitutional due process served.
Click to expand...


whats REALLY funny is that Robertson has been exposed lying here in the fact that he goes on to say that it could have even survived the larger 767's.thats something the dis in fo agents here wont be able to get around.they''ll TRY of course as we know.  These people keep eating up Robertsons lies-  and ignore what John Skilling the lead designer and Frank Martini the onsite manager  said before the disaster.ever notice that Chris?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats obvious in the fact that they only come back with lame ass one liners when they are defeated and cant counter facts.Where Corn and Albury type bible length posts to try and get around facts to try and save face.dont give Toto and Ditzcon credit they dont deserve.THEY are just posters that like I said before,have been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media and government and only see what they want to see.There are some Psych Op agents on this thread here like Corn and Albury,but trust me,Ditzcon and Toto are not two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where are YOUR counters to the temperature/steel "facts" you have posted?
Click to expand...


already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only selectively  read PARTS of posts.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats obvious in the fact that they only come back with lame ass one liners when they are defeated and cant counter facts.Where Corn and Albury type bible length posts to try and get around facts to try and save face.dont give Toto and Ditzcon credit they dont deserve.THEY are just posters that like I said before,have been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media and government and only see what they want to see.There are some Psych Op agents on this thread here like Corn and Albury,but trust me,Ditzcon and Toto are not two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where are YOUR counters to the temperature/steel "facts" you have posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only read PARTS of posts.
Click to expand...

except, you haven't
because you lie
steel only needs to reach 1100° to lose 50% of its structural integrity


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are belittling the victims by focusing not on them, but on a false conspiracy. What purpose would the government have for killing off so many of it's own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the false conspiracy here is that 19 muslim highjackers were behind the attacks. there hasnt been a shread of evidence that supports that theory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the incorrect evidence you have used to prove your point about fire not being able to affect steel beams.
> 
> I see you and eots have not responded to this at all.
Click to expand...


Its only incorrect cause you WANT it to be correct.I could ask you WHY you Bush dupes refuse to watch the 47 videos I have asked you guys to watch MANY freaking times but you guys never take me up on the challenge to watch them and talk about them.Instead you put your tails between your legs and run off since you DONT want to watch them as we both know.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the false conspiracy here is that 19 muslim highjackers were behind the attacks. there hasnt been a shread of evidence that supports that theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the incorrect evidence you have used to prove your point about fire not being able to affect steel beams.
> 
> I see you and eots have not responded to this at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its only incorrect cause you WANT it to be correct.I could ask you WHY you Bush dupes refuse to watch the 47 videos I have asked you guys to watch MANY freaking times but you guys never take me up on the challenge to watch them and talk about them.Instead you put your tails between your legs and run off since you DONT want to watch them as we both know.
Click to expand...

we've seen your fucking videos, asshole, they are nothing but LIES


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats obvious in the fact that they only come back with lame ass one liners when they are defeated and cant counter facts.Where Corn and Albury type bible length posts to try and get around facts to try and save face.dont give Toto and Ditzcon credit they dont deserve.THEY are just posters that like I said before,have been brainwashed by the corporate controlled media and government and only see what they want to see.There are some Psych Op agents on this thread here like Corn and Albury,but trust me,Ditzcon and Toto are not two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where are YOUR counters to the temperature/steel "facts" you have posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only selectively  read PARTS of posts.
Click to expand...


You mean this:


9/11 inside job said:


> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.



You quoted the temperature that steel MELTS. Steel WEAKENS at much less temperatures. Do you know the difference between MELT and WEAKENS when it pertains to heat and steel?



Damn that's funny. You really aren't too bright are you. You're truther cult has got you brainwashed to believe INCORRECT facts. That much is obvious.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Further evidence that Ditzcon is not only afraid of the truth about government conspiracys, but also an idiot moron, is in the fact that he STILL keeps replying to my posts addressing me actually believing I read his moronic posts DESPITE the fact that I have told him COUNTLESS numbers of times in the past  I dont read his crap anymore cause he cant get into a discussion without getting into childish name calling when he is losing an argument.I only know he is addressing me cause I asked someone here and they told me yes.LOL.thats pretty pathetic.I know when someone doesnt read what I post and they tell me so,I dont get desperate and try to get their attention like HE does.LOL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where are YOUR counters to the temperature/steel "facts" you have posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only selectively  read PARTS of posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted the temperature that steel MELTS. Steel WEAKENS at much less temperatures. Do you know the difference between MELT and WEAKENS when it pertains to heat and steel?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's funny. You really aren't too bright are you. You're truther cult has got you brainwashed to believe INCORRECT facts. That much is obvious.
Click to expand...


know it doesnt moron.NO Im bright your just in denial.yep thats you alright brainwashed by incorrect facts the mainstream media tells you.bye Bush dupe frady cat.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Its only incorrect cause you WANT it to be correct.





(that didn't even make sense, but I'll assume I know what you meant)

Wow. It just keeps getting better and better. You should be a comedian. You really write some funny shit.

I hate to tell you this, but it's a well known fact excepted around the engineering world that steel MELTS at 2700, but weakens at much lower temperatures. My WANTING it to be correct has nothing to do with the fact that years of tests and studies have been done to prove these simple facts.

The fact that you and your truther brethren can't get facts straight and continue to spew incorrect garbage is truly telling. No wonder you guys can't agree on any one theory. Every one of them sucks. You folks throw shit at the wall to see what sticks and go with that.

Pathetic really. At least I stick with one theory and don't go around changing little bit and pieces to fit the current argument.

No wonder your cult lives on only on the internet.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where are YOUR counters to the temperature/steel "facts" you have posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only selectively  read PARTS of posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted the temperature that steel MELTS. Steel WEAKENS at much less temperatures. Do you know the difference between MELT and WEAKENS when it pertains to heat and steel?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's funny. You really aren't too bright are you. You're truther cult has got you brainwashed to believe INCORRECT facts. That much is obvious.
Click to expand...


how does uneven damage to building 7 and unevenly dispersed fires cause every single steel beam to fail at precisely the same instance as would be required to have the building fall in  essentially just over 6 secs.. straight down


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only selectively  read PARTS of posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted the temperature that steel MELTS. Steel WEAKENS at much less temperatures. Do you know the difference between MELT and WEAKENS when it pertains to heat and steel?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's funny. You really aren't too bright are you. You're truther cult has got you brainwashed to believe INCORRECT facts. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> know it doesnt moron.NO Im bright your just in denial.yep thats you alright brainwashed by incorrect facts the mainstream media tells you.bye Bush dupe frady cat.
Click to expand...


Ah yes. Typical truther mentality. When backed into corner after getting their ass handed to them about false evidence, they pull the old "I'm taking my ball and going home" routine. 

Don't come back. One less truther idiot to deal with.

NWO wins again!!!!! (I hope I get a bonus check for this). 

What the hell is a "frady cat" anyways. And I'm the moron? Sheesh.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Further evidence that Ditzcon is not only afraid of the truth about government conspiracys, but also an idiot moron,................ I dont read his crap anymore cause he cant get into a discussion without getting into childish name calling when he is losing an argument.



Yes, that is well demonstrated.  The issue of the FEMA deception and the invalidation of the official cause of death is more that ditz can wrap his brain around.

FEMA deceived NIST about the structure which sabotaged the cause of death determination.  FEMA says this was the core,







But on 9-11, the core of WTC 2 is bared and what stands bears absolutely no resemblence to the above.






Since that is the only image of a fairly intact Twin tower core on 9-11 you would think that every single 9-11 site would feature it.  None display it at all and that is because they either intend to propagate the deception reinforced by the silverstin fake plans or have no idea of how to explain it.

Accordingly due process requires an inquiry into the decepton and how it effects the analysis of collapse.


----------



## eots

right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only selectively  read PARTS of posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted the temperature that steel MELTS. Steel WEAKENS at much less temperatures. Do you know the difference between MELT and WEAKENS when it pertains to heat and steel?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's funny. You really aren't too bright are you. You're truther cult has got you brainwashed to believe INCORRECT facts. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how does uneven damage to building 7 and unevenly dispersed fires cause every single steel beam to fail at precisely the same instance as would be required to have the building fall in  essentially just over 6 secs.. straight down
Click to expand...


Really?

Every single steel beam failed at the same time huh? Watch this video. Tell me if you see the center of the building start to fall first and then the rest of the building collapses with it:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]

Are you a structural engineer? Do you understand how to calculate stress/failures on beams and columns? Can you show me a structural study that shows that the fires COULD NEVER have caused the catastrophic failure we see in the video above?

If you can sever the columns at the base with a controlled demolition and make it fall the way it did, what makes you think that heat weakening the steel could not cause the same type of collapse? If you weaken one column the weight load from that column has to go somewhere. If you weaken more, THAT load has to be dispersed to the remaining structure.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?



What part of this study did they get wrong or what don't you agree with?
Google Image Result for http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/images/WTC7_column-79-Collapse.jpg


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Further evidence that Ditzcon is not only afraid of the truth about government conspiracys, but also an idiot moron, is in the fact that he STILL keeps replying to my posts addressing me actually believing I read his moronic posts DESPITE the fact that I have told him COUNTLESS numbers of times in the past  I dont read his crap anymore cause he cant get into a discussion without getting into childish name calling when he is losing an argument.I only know he is addressing me cause I asked someone here and they told me yes.LOL.thats pretty pathetic.I know when someone doesnt read what I post and they tell me so,I dont get desperate and try to get their attention like HE does.LOL.


i dont care if YOU read them or not, moron
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> already posted them for you dis in fo agent.not my fault you only selectively  read PARTS of posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this:
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quoted the temperature that steel MELTS. Steel WEAKENS at much less temperatures. Do you know the difference between MELT and WEAKENS when it pertains to heat and steel?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's funny. You really aren't too bright are you. You're truther cult has got you brainwashed to believe INCORRECT facts. That much is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how does uneven damage to building 7 and unevenly dispersed fires cause every single steel beam to fail at precisely the same instance as would be required to have the building fall in  essentially just over 6 secs.. straight down
Click to expand...

it took longer than 6 seconds
stop believing that liar alex jones
the east mnechanical penthouse fell a good 5 seconds before the rest of the building
the collapse started at THAT point


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this:
> 
> 
> You quoted the temperature that steel MELTS. Steel WEAKENS at much less temperatures. Do you know the difference between MELT and WEAKENS when it pertains to heat and steel?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's funny. You really aren't too bright are you. You're truther cult has got you brainwashed to believe INCORRECT facts. That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> know it doesnt moron.NO Im bright your just in denial.yep thats you alright brainwashed by incorrect facts the mainstream media tells you.bye Bush dupe frady cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes. Typical truther mentality. When backed into corner after getting their ass handed to them about false evidence, they pull the old "I'm taking my ball and going home" routine.
> 
> Don't come back. One less truther idiot to deal with.
> 
> NWO wins again!!!!! (I hope I get a bonus check for this).
> 
> What the hell is a "frady cat" anyways. And I'm the moron? Sheesh.
Click to expand...

hey, your just another "bush dupe"
didn't ya know, if you disagree with their stupidity you are a bush dupe


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?


it wasnt an "even collapse"
stop spreading lies


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt an "even collapse"
> stop spreading lies
Click to expand...


it was essentialy even.... stop spreading lies...as even as many controled demolitions...it sure didint topple over or partialy collapse ...watch the roof line...looks even to me


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt an "even collapse"
> stop spreading lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was essentialy even.... stop spreading lies...as even as m,any controled demolitions...it sure didint topple over over partialy collapse ...watch the roof line...looks even too me
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]
Click to expand...

that video starts AFTER the collapse actually started


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt an "even collapse"
> stop spreading lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was essentialy even.... stop spreading lies...as even as m,any controled demolitions...it sure didint topple over over partialy collapse ...watch the roof line...looks even too me
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that video starts AFTER the collapse actually started
Click to expand...


so does the roof line appear to fall evenly and at the same rate


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was essentialy even.... stop spreading lies...as even as m,any controled demolitions...it sure didint topple over over partialy collapse ...watch the roof line...looks even too me
> 
> 
> YouTube - wtc 7 collapse
> 
> 
> 
> that video starts AFTER the collapse actually started
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so does the roof line appear to fall evenly and at the same rate
Click to expand...

no
it dips in the middle


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was essentialy even.... stop spreading lies...as even as m,any controled demolitions...it sure didint topple over over partialy collapse ...watch the roof line...looks even too me
> 
> 
> YouTube - wtc 7 collapse
> 
> 
> 
> that video starts AFTER the collapse actually started
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so does the roof line appear to fall evenly and at the same rate
Click to expand...


No it doesn't. The penthouse starts first. Then the rest of the building goes. NIST did a study on how it possibly happened. 

Why is your "demolition" supposedly better than NIST 130 page study? Can you point out points in the NIST report that you think are in error? Obviously you can since you think a controlled demolition is a better explanation than a 130 page study done by engineers.

What evidence do you have other than "it looks like a controlled demolition" do you have? Anything scientific?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that video starts AFTER the collapse actually started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so does the roof line appear to fall evenly and at the same rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The penthouse starts first. Then the rest of the building goes. NIST did a study on how it possibly happened.
> 
> Why is your "demolition" supposedly better than NIST 130 page study? Can you point out points in the NIST report that you think are in error? Obviously you can since you think a controlled demolition is a better explanation than a 130 page study done by engineers.
> 
> What evidence do you have other than "it looks like a controlled demolition" do you have? Anything scientific?
Click to expand...

the typical answer for that is "the NIST is part of the conspiracy"


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that video starts AFTER the collapse actually started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so does the roof line appear to fall evenly and at the same rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The penthouse starts first. Then the rest of the building goes. NIST did a study on how it possibly happened.
> 
> Why is your "demolition" supposedly better than NIST 130 page study? Can you point out points in the NIST report that you think are in error? Obviously you can since you think a controlled demolition is a better explanation than a 130 page study done by engineers.
> 
> What evidence do you have other than "it looks like a controlled demolition" do you have? Anything scientific?
Click to expand...


the nist report was highly criticized by those involved in it ..just like the 9/11 commission members are skeptical of their report...they don't even believe it ..why should I

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt an "even collapse"
> stop spreading lies
Click to expand...


It was an even collapse, and this animated .gif proves it.  Stop spreading lies.







If each lie was 3 inches of dirt, you would be 6 feet under by now.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt an "even collapse"
> stop spreading lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an even collapse, and this animated .gif proves it.  Stop spreading lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If each lie was 3 inches of dirt, you would be 6 feet under by now.
Click to expand...

no, that gif is a lie

try looking at some of the many videos that show better angles
no, you wont do that cause it blows your stupid fucking conspiracy nonsense away


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt an "even collapse"
> stop spreading lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an even collapse, and this animated .gif proves it.  Stop spreading lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If each lie was 3 inches of dirt, you would be 6 feet under by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, that gif is a lie
> 
> try looking at some of the many videos that show better angles
> no, you wont do that cause it blows your stupid fucking conspiracy nonsense away
Click to expand...


Just because nobody died in the building doesn't mean justice is not needed.

There were 3,000 murdered by secret methods on 9-11 in the Twin Towers and the cause of death is invalid because FEMA misrepresented the structure of the Twins to NIST who produced the cause of death determination.

Such is proven by 2 simple images.  What FEMA told NIST how the core was constructed.






What is actually seen on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2.






Cease trying to subvert the understanding of the secret means of mass murder by citizens seeking to protect the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was an even collapse, and this animated .gif proves it.  Stop spreading lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If each lie was 3 inches of dirt, you would be 6 feet under by now.
> 
> 
> 
> no, that gif is a lie
> 
> try looking at some of the many videos that show better angles
> no, you wont do that cause it blows your stupid fucking conspiracy nonsense away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because nobody died in the building doesn't mean justice is not needed.
> 
> There were 3,000 murdered by secret methods on 9-11 in the Twin Towers and the cause of death is invalid because FEMA misrepresented the structure of the Twins to NIST who produced the cause of death determination.
> 
> Such is proven by 2 simple images.  What FEMA told NIST how the core was constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually seen on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cease trying to subvert the understanding of the secret means of mass murder by citizens seeking to protect the Constitution.
Click to expand...

I'll cease pointing out your lies when you stop lying


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, that gif is a lie
> 
> try looking at some of the many videos that show better angles
> no, you wont do that cause it blows your stupid fucking conspiracy nonsense away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because nobody died in the building doesn't mean justice is not needed.
> 
> There were 3,000 murdered by secret methods on 9-11 in the Twin Towers and the cause of death is invalid because FEMA misrepresented the structure of the Twins to NIST who produced the cause of death determination.
> 
> Such is proven by 2 simple images.  What FEMA told NIST how the core was constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually seen on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cease trying to subvert the understanding of the secret means of mass murder by citizens seeking to protect the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll cease pointing out your lies when you stop lying
Click to expand...


what a light weight...


----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresents the core as having 47 steel core columns.  

That is a lie.

This image shows that the steel in the core could not have been core columns because the "butt plate" used to join sections, left and right of the center crane, is too weak to be used in a core column.






Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column" as is seen in this diagram of an "I" beam.  A deep fillet weld is the only way to get maximum strength in the joining of steel sections.






BTW, the interior box columns surrounding the core did have a deep fillet weld on all 4 faces and one stands to show its strength on 9-11.  It is referred to as "the spire".


----------



## Christophera

To circumstancially evidence that NIST knew they were producing an incompetent analysis of collapse, the supposed "cause of death", NIST published this disclaimer.






That disclaimer basically states they have no idea of how the tower was constructed and that a bunch of people told them what was built and how it was modified.

Of course what they did not have and was included in the WTC documents that   the NYC mayor took from NYC city offices and courts will not see returned to public when the Freedom of Information Act was used by the NYCLU.

Included in the WTC documents would be the original city inspectors logs of the buildings construction showing that the towers concrete core passed inspections.

The ex mayor enabled the FEMA deception that agents here protect with obfusucation.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because nobody died in the building doesn't mean justice is not needed.
> 
> There were 3,000 murdered by secret methods on 9-11 in the Twin Towers and the cause of death is invalid because FEMA misrepresented the structure of the Twins to NIST who produced the cause of death determination.
> 
> Such is proven by 2 simple images.  What FEMA told NIST how the core was constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is actually seen on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cease trying to subvert the understanding of the secret means of mass murder by citizens seeking to protect the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll cease pointing out your lies when you stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a light weight...
Click to expand...

not at all
but you sure are
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresents the core as having 47 steel core columns.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> This image shows that the steel in the core could not have been core columns because the "butt plate" used to join sections, left and right of the center crane, is too weak to be used in a core column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column" as is seen in this diagram of an "I" beam.  A deep fillet weld is the only way to get maximum strength in the joining of steel sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the interior box columns surrounding the core did have a deep fillet weld on all 4 faces and one stands to show its strength on 9-11.  It is referred to as "the spire".


that photo shows STEEL COLUMNS

you dont actually think the columns would not be attached to each other, DO YOU?????


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresents the core as having 47 steel core columns.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> This image shows that the steel in the core could not have been core columns because the "butt plate" used to join sections, left and right of the center crane, is too weak to be used in a core column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column" as is seen in this diagram of an "I" beam.  A deep fillet weld is the only way to get maximum strength in the joining of steel sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the interior box columns surrounding the core did have a deep fillet weld on all 4 faces and one stands to show its strength on 9-11.  It is referred to as "the spire".
> 
> 
> 
> that photo shows STEEL COLUMNS
> 
> you dont actually think the columns would not be attached to each other, DO YOU?????
Click to expand...


Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.

A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.

They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally. 

the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresents the core as having 47 steel core columns.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> This image shows that the steel in the core could not have been core columns because the "butt plate" used to join sections, left and right of the center crane, is too weak to be used in a core column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column" as is seen in this diagram of an "I" beam.  A deep fillet weld is the only way to get maximum strength in the joining of steel sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the interior box columns surrounding the core did have a deep fillet weld on all 4 faces and one stands to show its strength on 9-11.  It is referred to as "the spire".
> 
> 
> 
> that photo shows STEEL COLUMNS
> 
> you dont actually think the columns would not be attached to each other, DO YOU?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.
> 
> A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally.
> 
> the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.
Click to expand...

sorry, no dice
i'm not the confused one
YOU are
you think there was a concrete wall where there wasnt one
and you cant even show a photo during construction that shows one


----------



## Albury Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey eots, watch THIS video
> 
> 
> 
> *That's indexed to Robertson's segment, but it can be started from the beginning by clicking on the left end of the progress bar at the bottom. Anyone who watches it and still thinks the WTC was bombed is brain-dead.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.
Click to expand...

*Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that photo shows STEEL COLUMNS
> 
> you dont actually think the columns would not be attached to each other, DO YOU?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.
> 
> A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally.
> 
> the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, no dice
> i'm not the confused one
> YOU are
> you think there was a concrete wall where there wasnt one
> and you cant even show a photo during construction that shows one
Click to expand...


You want to confuse people so badly that you pretend to forget that it was you that was pretending to be confused.

BBwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaa

I don't need to show construciton images because I can show the concrete core walls on 9-11.






And logically IF there was a conspiracy to decieve, powerful perpetrators would be able to access and remove all of the images from the construction that show concrete, just like the documentary I viewed in 1990 was removed from PBS.

If all of that were true, then you and all of the rest of the world would be completely unable to show an image from 9-11 that had the supposed steel core columns in the core area.

And that is true, you cannot show the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.

Keeping the means of mass murder secret is a sick business.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.
> 
> A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally.
> 
> the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, no dice
> i'm not the confused one
> YOU are
> you think there was a concrete wall where there wasnt one
> and you cant even show a photo during construction that shows one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to confuse people so badly that you pretend to forget that it was you that was pretending to be confused.
> 
> BBwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaa
> 
> I don't need to show construciton images because I can show the concrete core walls on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And logically IF there was a conspiracy to decieve, powerful perpetrators would be able to access and remove all of the images from the construction that show concrete, just like the documentary I viewed in 1990 was removed from PBS.
> 
> If all of that were true, then you and all of the rest of the world would be completely unable to show an image from 9-11 that had the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> And that is true, you cannot show the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.
> 
> Keeping the means of mass murder secret is a sick business.
Click to expand...

uh no, that does not show a 12' thick concrete wall
no way no how

and just HOW does the 12' thick concrete wall go from falling in one direction to a 90° direction seconds later


----------



## eots

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That's indexed to Robertson's segment, but it can be started from the beginning by clicking on the left end of the progress bar at the bottom. Anyone who watches it and still thinks the WTC was bombed is brain-dead.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*
Click to expand...


I believe a bush dupe is someone who believes the bush/Cheney version of the events of 9/11..regardless if you can stand him or not ...you have indeed been duped by what is essentialy ..his story...all following investigations by fema and the 911 commission soul purpose was to select or omit facts.and create a report to fit...the bush story


----------



## Albury Smith

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresents the core as having 47 steel core columns.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> This image shows that the steel in the core could not have been core columns because the "butt plate" used to join sections, left and right of the center crane, is too weak to be used in a core column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a deep fillet weld will suffice for a "core column" as is seen in this diagram of an "I" beam.  A deep fillet weld is the only way to get maximum strength in the joining of steel sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the interior box columns surrounding the core did have a deep fillet weld on all 4 faces and one stands to show its strength on 9-11.  It is referred to as "the spire".
> 
> 
> 
> that photo shows STEEL COLUMNS
> 
> you dont actually think the columns would not be attached to each other, DO YOU?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.
> 
> A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally.
> 
> the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.
Click to expand...

*Good photo of the core framing in the South Tower, dude, including the 47 core columns that you're stupid enough to argue about. Where are those "reinforced concrete walls"?*


----------



## DiveCon

Albury Smith said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that photo shows STEEL COLUMNS
> 
> you dont actually think the columns would not be attached to each other, DO YOU?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.
> 
> A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally.
> 
> the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Good photo of the core framing in the South Tower, dude, including the 47 core columns that you're stupid enough to argue about. Where are those "reinforced concrete walls"?*
Click to expand...

no kidding
he shows the photos that back up the 47 steel columns and claims they weren't there


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe a bush dupe is someone who believes the bush/Cheney version of the events of 9/11..regardless if you can stand him or not ...you have indeed been duped by what is essentialy ..his story...all following investigations by fema and the 911 commission soul purpose was to select or omit facts.and create a report to fit...the bush story
Click to expand...

i guess that makes you an Alex Jones dupe


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe a bush dupe is someone who believes the bush/Cheney version of the events of 9/11..regardless if you can stand him or not ...you have indeed been duped by what is essentialy ..his story...all following investigations by fema and the 911 commission soul purpose was to select or omit facts.and create a report to fit...the bush story
Click to expand...

*I don't give a shit what GeeDubya thinks happened on 9/11. Where are the links to these 47 videos full of crap you've been fed by the 9/11 "truth" industry, sport?*


----------



## Albury Smith

DiveCon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.
> 
> A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally.
> 
> the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.
> 
> 
> 
> *Good photo of the core framing in the South Tower, dude, including the 47 core columns that you're stupid enough to argue about. Where are those "reinforced concrete walls"?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no kidding
> he shows the photos that back up the 47 steel columns and claims they weren't there
Click to expand...

*This guy's one for the books.*


----------



## eots

Albury Smith said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe a bush dupe is someone who believes the bush/Cheney version of the events of 9/11..regardless if you can stand him or not ...you have indeed been duped by what is essentialy ..his story...all following investigations by fema and the 911 commission soul purpose was to select or omit facts.and create a report to fit...the bush story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't give a shit what GeeDubya thinks happened on 9/11. Where are the links to these 47 videos full of crap you've been fed by the 9/11 "truth" industry, sport?*
Click to expand...


yet all you know..is what he chose to tell you


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe a bush dupe is someone who believes the bush/Cheney version of the events of 9/11..regardless if you can stand him or not ...you have indeed been duped by what is essentialy ..his story...all following investigations by fema and the 911 commission soul purpose was to select or omit facts.and create a report to fit...the bush story
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't give a shit what GeeDubya thinks happened on 9/11. Where are the links to these 47 videos full of crap you've been fed by the 9/11 "truth" industry, sport?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet all you know..is what he chose to tell you
Click to expand...

all you know is what you get from Alex Jones and morons like him
hows that?


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't give a shit what GeeDubya thinks happened on 9/11. Where are the links to these 47 videos full of crap you've been fed by the 9/11 "truth" industry, sport?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet all you know..is what he chose to tell you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you know is what you get from Alex Jones and morons like him
> hows that?
Click to expand...


not accurate

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet all you know..is what he chose to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> all you know is what you get from Alex Jones and morons like him
> hows that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not accurate
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
Click to expand...

LOL yeah, and most of them dont even agree with you
all you have to do is read their comments to know that
they just support a new investigation
they dont believe the government was behind it just that the results of the 9/11 commission was a waste
which it was


----------



## Christophera

IF the US Constitution is valuable to citizens, THEN due process in 3,000 murders is vital.  And, any true American knows it and will fully support the exposure of evidence showing *due process* has not been served.

This is how FEMA said the core was constructed.







But WTC 2 core bears no resemblence and can only be concrete walls..






Many other images from 9-11 only show concrete walls.






The lead engineer identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001.

No steel core columns are ever seen in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> IF the US Constitution is valuable to citizens, THEN due process in 3,000 murders is vital.  And, any true American knows it and will fully support the exposure of evidence showing *due process* has not been served.
> 
> This is how FEMA said the core was constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> But WTC 2 core bears no resemblence and can only be concrete walls..
> 
> 
> 
> Many other images from 9-11 only show concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> The lead engineer identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001.
> 
> No steel core columns are ever seen in the core area on 9-11.


FAIL
not one of those pics show a concrete wall in the core above grade
and the lead engineer said nothing of the sort
stop lying


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> FAIL
> not one of those pics show a concrete wall in the core above grade
> and the lead engineer said nothing of the sort
> stop lying



That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want people to say and think.  That is what they would have you say.  

But you have no evidence of teh core FEMA says the towers had and speak not of the Constitution while working for the same ends as proven photoshoppers stalking evidence trying to dismiss it.

Nothing in your behavior indicates you support protection for the Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> FAIL
> not one of those pics show a concrete wall in the core above grade
> and the lead engineer said nothing of the sort
> stop lying



The link to the September 13, 2001 substanciates what the engineer said.  FEMA deceived the entity analysing collapse as the cause of death.

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want people to say and think.  That is what they would have you say.  

But you have no evidence of the core FEMA says the towers had and speak not of the Constitution while working for the same ends as proven photoshoppers stalking evidence trying to dismiss it.

Nothing in your behavior indicates you support protection for the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

uh, NO, that was what the reporter said, not the engineer


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> uh, NO, that was what the reporter said, not the engineer



If the reporter said it, the engineer would have asked for a correction as the spokesman of the engineering corporation because of liability.

That fact considred, the reproter heard the information right and published it right, but the words are notthe exact words.

Your position reveals your intent as serving the perpetrators who are trying to keep the methods of mass murder secret in order to continue the usurpation of the Constitution by maintaining the FEMA deception also hiding that the cause of death is invalid enabling their evasion of law.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, NO, that was what the reporter said, not the engineer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the reporter said it, the engineer would have asked for a correction as the spokesman of the engineering corporation because of liability.
> 
> That fact considred, the reproter heard the information right and published it right, but the words are notthe exact words.
> 
> Your position reveals your intent as serving the perpetrators who are trying to keep the methods of mass murder secret in order to continue the usurpation of the Constitution by maintaining the FEMA deception also hiding that the cause of death is invalid enabling their evasion of law.
Click to expand...

you are pathetic


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, NO, that was what the reporter said, not the engineer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the reporter said it, the engineer would have asked for a correction as the spokesman of the engineering corporation because of liability.
> 
> That fact considred, the reproter heard the information right and published it right, but the words are notthe exact words.
> 
> Your position reveals your intent as serving the perpetrators who are trying to keep the methods of mass murder secret in order to continue the usurpation of the Constitution by maintaining the FEMA deception also hiding that the cause of death is invalid enabling their evasion of law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are pathetic
Click to expand...


The perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your attempted character assasination in your one liner.

However Americans can easily see in this thread that you have no evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the reporter said it, the engineer would have asked for a correction as the spokesman of the engineering corporation because of liability.
> 
> That fact considred, the reproter heard the information right and published it right, but the words are notthe exact words.
> 
> Your position reveals your intent as serving the perpetrators who are trying to keep the methods of mass murder secret in order to continue the usurpation of the Constitution by maintaining the FEMA deception also hiding that the cause of death is invalid enabling their evasion of law.
> 
> 
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your attempted character assasination in your one liner.
> 
> However Americans can easily see in this thread that you have no evidence.
Click to expand...

keep proving yourself an asshole


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your attempted character assasination in your one liner.
> 
> However Americans can easily see in this thread that you have no evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep proving yourself an asshole
Click to expand...


I am sure that what I said would upset the perpetrators of mass murder as much as the obstructors of justice show.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your attempted character assasination in your one liner.
> 
> However Americans can easily see in this thread that you have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> keep proving yourself an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure that what I said would upset the perpetrators of mass murder as much as the obstructors of justice show.
Click to expand...

LOL 
i'm not upset, i think you are a fucking CLOWN


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep proving yourself an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that what I said would upset the perpetrators of mass murder as much as the obstructors of justice show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> i'm not upset, i think you are a fucking CLOWN
Click to expand...


The perpetrators of mass murder would like that you've said that.

However, the fact that FEMA deceived NIST remains.  FEMA says this is the core of the Twins looks like this.






While an image from 9-11 of WTC 2 core shows what can only be a concrete tube.






Constitutional due process must be provided and the cause of death is invalidated by the fact of the FEMA deception.


----------



## DiveCon

LOL a fucking broken record of lies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> LOL a fucking broken record of lies



The perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your position because you've failed to prove anything yourself except you support that methods of mass murder remain secret.

This is an end view of the WTC 1 concrete core on the west end looking south along the wall after the north wall fell.







On the right is the spire outside the core wall, left is the core wall.  Left of that is the empty core.

The cause of death is invalidated by the misinformation from FEMA to NIST needed to analyze collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL a fucking broken record of lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your position because you've failed to prove anything yourself except you support that methods of mass murder remain secret.
> 
> This is an end view of the WTC 1 concrete core on the west end looking south along the wall after the north wall fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is the spire outside the core wall, left is the core wall.  Left of that is the empty core.
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated by the misinformation from FEMA to NIST needed to analyze collapse.
Click to expand...

and as always, you continue to lie
no concrete in the core


----------



## Christophera

Of course there is no description of what it is if not concrete.  That would look too stupid for the perps to let you attempt that.






agent gamit, and many others try to assert that gypsum could stand, attached to core columns AFTER 100's of 1,000's of tons of structural steel had fallen past it.  Of course, to leave a solid rounded shape like that, with no holes, no structural protrusions of mangled steel structure, just ain't f'nnnn possible.

That one picture takes out any possibility of steel core columns because IF they were there, gypsum would be between them AND massive diagonal/horizontal bracing, such is very obvious in silhouette.

Unfortunately I we learn from you is that you have no problem attempting to fight an impossible battle with no evidence, only collusive, abusive co agents and inept manipulations.  

Consider how badly you are doing in opposition to independently verified evidence of the crimes scene.  The concrete core, is consistent with even the misrepresented construction data and visible in 9-11 images while numerous statement identify it as well from authorities in a position to know from the private sector not related in anyway.

The cause of death of 9-11 is invalidated.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course there is no description of what it is if not concrete.  That would look too stupid for the perps to let you attempt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent gamit, and many others try to assert that gypsum could stand, attached to core columns AFTER 100's of 1,000's of tons of structural steel had fallen past it.  Of course, to leave a solid rounded shape like that, with no holes, no structural protrusions of mangled steel structure, just ain't f'nnnn possible.
> 
> That one picture takes out any possibility of steel core columns because IF they were there, gypsum would be between them AND massive diagonal/horizontal bracing, such is very obvious in silhouette.
> 
> Unfortunately I we learn from you is that you have no problem attempting to fight an impossible battle with no evidence, only collusive, abusive co agents and inept manipulations.
> 
> Consider how badly you are doing in opposition to independently verified evidence of the crimes scene.  The concrete core, is consistent with even the misrepresented construction data and visible in 9-11 images while numerous statement identify it as well from authorities in a position to know from the private sector not related in anyway.
> 
> The cause of death of 9-11 is invalidated.


and I'm convinced you are nothing but a fucking idiot that will just keep repeating the same debunked nonsense(like all troofers do) no matter what evidence is presented


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is no description of what it is if not concrete.  That would look too stupid for the perps to let you attempt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent gamit, and many others try to assert that gypsum could stand, attached to core columns AFTER 100's of 1,000's of tons of structural steel had fallen past it.  Of course, to leave a solid rounded shape like that, with no holes, no structural protrusions of mangled steel structure, just ain't f'nnnn possible.
> 
> That one picture takes out any possibility of steel core columns because IF they were there, gypsum would be between them AND massive diagonal/horizontal bracing, such is very obvious in silhouette.
> 
> Unfortunately I we learn from you is that you have no problem attempting to fight an impossible battle with no evidence, only collusive, abusive co agents and inept manipulations.
> 
> Consider how badly you are doing in opposition to independently verified evidence of the crimes scene.  The concrete core, is consistent with even the misrepresented construction data and visible in 9-11 images while numerous statement identify it as well from authorities in a position to know from the private sector not related in anyway.
> 
> The cause of death of 9-11 is invalidated.
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm convinced you are nothing but a fucking idiot that will just keep repeating the same debunked nonsense(like all troofers do) no matter what evidence is presented
Click to expand...


_9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._

_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._

_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._


A sick display of cognitive distortions designed to create attitude altering perceptions allowing secret means of mass murder to remain secret and threaten lives again.

You lose job security being exposed like this, decent people will choose lawful, Constitutional due process each and everyday of the week instead of distortions.


----------



## KittenKoder

This is strange, Christophera watches some HBO specials (or whatever channel) and is somehow an expert on architecture ... um yeah, this is just plain sad really.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is no description of what it is if not concrete.  That would look too stupid for the perps to let you attempt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent gamit, and many others try to assert that gypsum could stand, attached to core columns AFTER 100's of 1,000's of tons of structural steel had fallen past it.  Of course, to leave a solid rounded shape like that, with no holes, no structural protrusions of mangled steel structure, just ain't f'nnnn possible.
> 
> That one picture takes out any possibility of steel core columns because IF they were there, gypsum would be between them AND massive diagonal/horizontal bracing, such is very obvious in silhouette.
> 
> Unfortunately I we learn from you is that you have no problem attempting to fight an impossible battle with no evidence, only collusive, abusive co agents and inept manipulations.
> 
> Consider how badly you are doing in opposition to independently verified evidence of the crimes scene.  The concrete core, is consistent with even the misrepresented construction data and visible in 9-11 images while numerous statement identify it as well from authorities in a position to know from the private sector not related in anyway.
> 
> The cause of death of 9-11 is invalidated.
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm convinced you are nothing but a fucking idiot that will just keep repeating the same debunked nonsense(like all troofers do) no matter what evidence is presented
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
> 
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> 
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> 
> 
> A sick display of cognitive distortions designed to create attitude altering perceptions allowing secret means of mass murder to remain secret and threaten lives again.
> 
> You lose job security being exposed like this, decent people will choose lawful, Constitutional due process each and everyday of the week instead of distortions.
Click to expand...

LOL i lose nothing
i've been having a blast laughing at your stupid fucking ass make a fool of yourself


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm convinced you are nothing but a fucking idiot that will just keep repeating the same debunked nonsense(like all troofers do) no matter what evidence is presented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
> 
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> 
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> 
> 
> A sick display of cognitive distortions designed to create attitude altering perceptions allowing secret means of mass murder to remain secret and threaten lives again.
> 
> You lose job security being exposed like this, decent people will choose lawful, Constitutional due process each and everyday of the week instead of distortions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i lose nothing
> i've been having a blast laughing at your stupid fucking ass make a fool of yourself
Click to expand...


Yes, I've noticed, but you've offered no proof and I have.







Law protects lives that are loved and the future of America needs justice.

The Constitution must stand.​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> _9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
> 
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> 
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> 
> 
> A sick display of cognitive distortions designed to create attitude altering perceptions allowing secret means of mass murder to remain secret and threaten lives again.
> 
> You lose job security being exposed like this, decent people will choose lawful, Constitutional due process each and everyday of the week instead of distortions.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i lose nothing
> i've been having a blast laughing at your stupid fucking ass make a fool of yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed.
> 
> Law protects lives that are loved and the future of America needs justice.
> 
> The Constitution must stand.​
Click to expand...

the constitution DOES stand
moron
sheeesh
the cause of death is that the fucking buildings fell on them
you dishonor those people by claiming someone other than the terrorists caused it to happen


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i lose nothing
> i've been having a blast laughing at your stupid fucking ass make a fool of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed.
> 
> Law protects lives that are loved and the future of America needs justice.
> 
> The Constitution must stand.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the constitution DOES stand
> moron
> sheeesh
> the cause of death is that the fucking buildings fell on them
> you dishonor those people by claiming someone other than the terrorists caused it to happen
Click to expand...


As if the truth would not protect the ones they loved better than the dangerous belief the infiltrators of the goverment would have you promote.

The Constitution stands when due process is served and the law of the land controls its collective action.  Law requires reason and evidence, you stand for the opposite.

The Constitution is ready to fall and is seriously compromised in numerous ways while you are working to keep the means of mass murder secret and prevent Americans from realizing what is happening.

The cause of death is invalidated because the agency charged with the due process cause of death was decieved.  The structural deception sabotaged the collapse analysis.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed.
> 
> Law protects lives that are loved and the future of America needs justice.
> 
> The Constitution must stand.​
> 
> 
> 
> the constitution DOES stand
> moron
> sheeesh
> the cause of death is that the fucking buildings fell on them
> you dishonor those people by claiming someone other than the terrorists caused it to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if the truth would not protect the ones they loved better than the dangerous belief the infiltrators of the goverment would have you promote.
> 
> The Constitution stands when due process is served and the law of the land controls its collective action.  Law requires reason and evidence, you stand for the opposite.
> 
> The Constitution is ready to fall and is seriously compromised in numerous ways while you are working to keep the means of mass murder secret and prevent Americans from realizing what is happening.
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated because the agency charged with the due process cause of death was decieved.  The structural deception sabotaged the collapse analysis.
Click to expand...

and it HAS
they have had due process


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i lose nothing
> i've been having a blast laughing at your stupid fucking ass make a fool of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed.
> 
> Law protects lives that are loved and the future of America needs justice.
> 
> The Constitution must stand.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the constitution DOES stand
> moron
> sheeesh
> the cause of death is that the fucking buildings fell on them
> you dishonor those people by claiming someone other than the terrorists caused it to happen
Click to expand...


oh here comes the fake.... disingenuous and false ...dishonoring the victims line....


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've noticed.
> 
> Law protects lives that are loved and the future of America needs justice.
> 
> The Constitution must stand.​
> 
> 
> 
> the constitution DOES stand
> moron
> sheeesh
> the cause of death is that the fucking buildings fell on them
> you dishonor those people by claiming someone other than the terrorists caused it to happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh here comes the fake.... disingenuous and false ...dishonoring the victims line....
Click to expand...

its not fake
nor disingenuous or false
you are a fucking idiot yourself


----------



## eots

oh come on your with glen on this one...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf33g9ep4YU]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> oh come on your with glen on this one...
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"


you dont even understand WHO he is talking abotu on that one
so your perception of where beck is isnt even where beck is


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh come on your with glen on this one...
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even understand WHO he is talking abotu on that one
> so your perception of where beck is isnt even where beck is
Click to expand...


I don't even know what a abotu is...sounds samoan ?...but I'm pretty sure your friend glen was talking about hating 9/11 victims families that are seeking justice


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh come on your with glen on this one...
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even understand WHO he is talking abotu on that one
> so your perception of where beck is isnt even where beck is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what a abotu is...sounds samoan ?...but I'm pretty sure your friend glen was talking about hating 9/11 victims families that are seeking justice
Click to expand...

yeah, fuck off asswipe
you tellin me you didnt know it was a typo


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even understand WHO he is talking abotu on that one
> so your perception of where beck is isnt even where beck is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what a abotu is...sounds samoan ?...but I'm pretty sure your friend glen was talking about hating 9/11 victims families that are seeking justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, fuck off asswipe
> you tellin me you didnt know it was a typo
Click to expand...


lol....maybe...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdtwN_twgrk&feature=PlayList&p=14473A67D3C0329F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=48]YouTube - Bill O'Reilly vs. Jeremy Glick[/ame]


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation



This is part of your evidence that towers demolished by explosives? Are you serious? You must blindly believe what people are telling you this stuff says without actually reading for yourself.

Am I right?

Here is what James Quintiere actually says in another interview located here: Onderzoeker James Quintiere (NIST) roept op tot "second opinion" 9/11 - Stormfront


			
				James Quintiere said:
			
		

> Although Dr. Quintiere was strongly critical of NISTs conclusions and its investigatory process, he made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives. If you go to World Trade Center One, nine minutes before its collapse, there was a line of smoke that puffed out. This is one of the basis of the conspiracy theories that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge. Well, I think, more likely, its one of the floors falling down.



Not to mention that he has written a book, SpringerLink - Book Chapter in which he states the following:


			
				James Quintiere said:
			
		

> An alternative cause is considered that puts the cause on insufficient insulation of the steel truss floor members.



So you either intentionally lied about James Quintiere's thinking that he supposedly supported the towers being demolished, or you just blindly believed what you were told by someone else that his comments supported a controlled demolition WITHOUT doing any further research yourself.

So far you and 9/11 inside job are batting .000 with your so called facts. I like how 9/11 inside job ran like coward when he was caught using incorrect information.

Is that what you conspiracy folks do when you get backed into a corner instead of admitting you were wrong?


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Do you even read any of this stuff or just blindly post it in hopes that people won't read it?

Since you supposedly read and understood the above linked information, could you please point out the specific refutations of the 130 page NIST report regarding collapse of building 7? I am interested in what specific evidence you find as proof.

You seem to like to hide behind links videos when someone asks you to explain in your own words why you find particular evidence to support your beliefs. You you seem to also ignore counter arguments that disprove your own incorrect statements.

Examples in this thread alone:
1. When you stated that ALL the members of building 7 failed at exactly the same time, there is video proof that this is incorrect. You never addressed that.
2. Your incorrect assumptions and information about the affects of heat on steel and the difference between a MELTING point and at what point steel WEAKENS
3. Your incorrect usage of James Quintiere's statements in quotes to make it seem like he supported your belief's that the towers and building 7 were demolished by explosives when he CLEARLY stated otherwise.
4. What about the possibility that the "molten steel" was actually "molten aluminum"? The temperatures of a normal office fire exceed the melting point of aluminum. No comments? I didn't think so.

Care to discuss? Probably not. My guess is you'll post more links instead of answering for yourself. Talk about being led around by the nose. 

Ball's in your court. Whatchya got?


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of your evidence that towers demolished by explosives? Are you serious? You must blindly believe what people are telling you this stuff says without actually reading for yourself.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Here is what James Quintiere actually says in another interview located here: Onderzoeker James Quintiere (NIST) roept op tot "second opinion" 9/11 - Stormfront
> 
> 
> 
> James Quintiere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Dr. Quintiere was strongly critical of NISTs conclusions and its investigatory process, he made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives. If you go to World Trade Center One, nine minutes before its collapse, there was a line of smoke that puffed out. This is one of the basis of the conspiracy theories that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge. Well, I think, more likely, its one of the floors falling down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention that he has written a book, SpringerLink - Book Chapter in which he states the following:
> 
> 
> 
> James Quintiere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An alternative cause is considered that puts the cause on insufficient insulation of the steel truss floor members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you either intentionally lied about James Quintiere's thinking that he supposedly supported the towers being demolished, or you just blindly believed what you were told by someone else that his comments supported a controlled demolition WITHOUT doing any further research yourself.
> 
> So far you and 9/11 inside job are batting .000 with your so called facts. I like how 9/11 inside job ran like coward when he was caught using incorrect information.
> 
> Is that what you conspiracy folks do when you get backed into a corner instead of admitting you were wrong?
Click to expand...

*One thing they LOVE to do is block people from posting if they don't drink the Kool-Aid. Try disagreeing with the bullshit spewed at the Loose Change "Forum"  or any others run by truther nuts. I asked a knucklehead at LCF, who was lying about Silverstein's quote, why all of his insurers paid him if he admitted to blowing up WTC 7. The moderator of that freak show told me my question wasn't "sincere enough," and banned me for life. Some "truth movement," huh?*


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even read any of this stuff or just blindly post it in hopes that people won't read it?
> 
> Since you supposedly read and understood the above linked information, could you please point out the specific refutations of the 130 page NIST report regarding collapse of building 7? I am interested in what specific evidence you find as proof.
> 
> You seem to like to hide behind links videos when someone asks you to explain in your own words why you find particular evidence to support your beliefs. You you seem to also ignore counter arguments that disprove your own incorrect statements.
> 
> Examples in this thread alone:
> 1. When you stated that ALL the members of building 7 failed at exactly the same time, there is video proof that this is incorrect. You never addressed that.
> 2. Your incorrect assumptions and information about the affects of heat on steel and the difference between a MELTING point and at what point steel WEAKENS
> 3. Your incorrect usage of James Quintiere's statements in quotes to make it seem like he supported your belief's that the towers and building 7 were demolished by explosives when he CLEARLY stated otherwise.
> 4. What about the possibility that the "molten steel" was actually "molten aluminum"? The temperatures of a normal office fire exceed the *melting point of aluminum*. No comments? I didn't think so.
> 
> Care to discuss? Probably not. My guess is you'll post more links instead of answering for yourself. Talk about being led around by the nose.
> 
> Ball's in your court. Whatchya got?
Click to expand...

*Molten metal could also have been lead from batteries in a UPS system, and the stuff pouring out of the northeast corner of Tower 2 around the 81st floor almost definitely was. The nuts think that was evidence of a column melting, right where the fuselage wound up, and a UPS system was sitting.*


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh come on your with glen on this one...
> 
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even understand WHO he is talking abotu on that one
> so your perception of where beck is isnt even where beck is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what a abotu is...sounds samoan ?...but I'm pretty sure your friend glen was talking about hating 9/11 victims families that are seeking justice
Click to expand...


*Don't even go there. Have you seen how much respect the Loose Change creeps give to the victims on the hijacked planes?*
http://www.911myths.com/LooseChangeCreatorsSpeak.pdf


----------



## Gamolon

Albury Smith said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even read any of this stuff or just blindly post it in hopes that people won't read it?
> 
> Since you supposedly read and understood the above linked information, could you please point out the specific refutations of the 130 page NIST report regarding collapse of building 7? I am interested in what specific evidence you find as proof.
> 
> You seem to like to hide behind links videos when someone asks you to explain in your own words why you find particular evidence to support your beliefs. You you seem to also ignore counter arguments that disprove your own incorrect statements.
> 
> Examples in this thread alone:
> 1. When you stated that ALL the members of building 7 failed at exactly the same time, there is video proof that this is incorrect. You never addressed that.
> 2. Your incorrect assumptions and information about the affects of heat on steel and the difference between a MELTING point and at what point steel WEAKENS
> 3. Your incorrect usage of James Quintiere's statements in quotes to make it seem like he supported your belief's that the towers and building 7 were demolished by explosives when he CLEARLY stated otherwise.
> 4. What about the possibility that the "molten steel" was actually "molten aluminum"? The temperatures of a normal office fire exceed the *melting point of aluminum*. No comments? I didn't think so.
> 
> Care to discuss? Probably not. My guess is you'll post more links instead of answering for yourself. Talk about being led around by the nose.
> 
> Ball's in your court. Whatchya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Molten metal could also have been lead from batteries in a UPS system, and the stuff pouring out of the northeast corner of Tower 2 around the 81st floor almost definitely was. The nuts think that was evidence of a column melting, right where the fuselage wound up, and a UPS system was sitting.*
Click to expand...


I forgot about that. Thanks.


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even read any of this stuff or just blindly post it in hopes that people won't read it?
> 
> Since you supposedly read and understood the above linked information, could you please point out the specific refutations of the 130 page NIST report regarding collapse of building 7? I am interested in what specific evidence you find as proof.
> 
> You seem to like to hide behind links videos when someone asks you to explain in your own words why you find particular evidence to support your beliefs. You you seem to also ignore counter arguments that disprove your own incorrect statements.
> 
> Examples in this thread alone:
> 1. When you stated that ALL the members of building 7 failed at exactly the same time, there is video proof that this is incorrect. You never addressed that.
> 2. Your incorrect assumptions and information about the affects of heat on steel and the difference between a MELTING point and at what point steel WEAKENS
> 3. Your incorrect usage of James Quintiere's statements in quotes to make it seem like he supported your belief's that the towers and building 7 were demolished by explosives when he CLEARLY stated otherwise.
> 4. What about the possibility that the "molten steel" was actually "molten aluminum"? The temperatures of a normal office fire exceed the *melting point of aluminum*. No comments? I didn't think so.
> 
> Care to discuss? Probably not. My guess is you'll post more links instead of answering for yourself. Talk about being led around by the nose.
> 
> Ball's in your court. Whatchya got?
> 
> 
> 
> *Molten metal could also have been lead from batteries in a UPS system, and the stuff pouring out of the northeast corner of Tower 2 around the 81st floor almost definitely was. The nuts think that was evidence of a column melting, right where the fuselage wound up, and a UPS system was sitting.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot about that. Thanks.
Click to expand...

*Yep, a big UPS system would easily have several tons of lead in it, and they would have been all over the towers and WTC 7, given the number of financial services tenants in there. To claim that the molten metal pouring out of one corner of WTC 2 before its collapse was evidence of a few columns melting is just plain ignorance. The molten metal in the debris two or three months later wouldn't have been evidence of incendiaries, either. They burn hot and then go out in ~5 minutes, and would have cooled completely in a few hours. 'course facts don't mean much to truther nuts.*


----------



## Toro

Albury Smith said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont even understand WHO he is talking abotu on that one
> so your perception of where beck is isnt even where beck is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what a abotu is...sounds samoan ?...but I'm pretty sure your friend glen was talking about hating 9/11 victims families that are seeking justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Don't even go there. Have you seen how much respect the Loose Change creeps give to the victims on the hijacked planes?*
> http://www.911myths.com/LooseChangeCreatorsSpeak.pdf
Click to expand...


I want to know what happened to the 100 passengers on the flight that allegedly didn't crashed into the Pentagon, which was - allegedly - hit by a missile instead.

Where did they go?  They found personal effects at the site.  Family members had funerals for them.  They checked in.  What happened to them?


----------



## Gamolon

Albury Smith said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Molten metal could also have been lead from batteries in a UPS system, and the stuff pouring out of the northeast corner of Tower 2 around the 81st floor almost definitely was. The nuts think that was evidence of a column melting, right where the fuselage wound up, and a UPS system was sitting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yep, a big UPS system would easily have several tons of lead in it, and they would have been all over the towers and WTC 7, given the number of financial services tenants in there. To claim that the molten metal pouring out of one corner of WTC 2 before its collapse was evidence of a few columns melting is just plain ignorance. The molten metal in the debris two or three months later wouldn't have been evidence of incendiaries, either. They burn hot and then go out in ~5 minutes, and would have cooled completely in a few hours. 'course facts don't mean much to truther nuts.*
Click to expand...


Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.

Amazing logic these people have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe a bush dupe is someone who believes the bush/Cheney version of the events of 9/11..regardless if you can stand him or not ...you have indeed been duped by what is essentialy ..his story...all following investigations by fema and the 911 commission soul purpose was to select or omit facts.and create a report to fit...the bush story
Click to expand...


yes thats EXACTLY what a Bush dupe is.Thanks for clearing that up for me on what a Bush  dupe  is Eots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical psyops response, pretending to be confused seeking to confuse others.
> 
> A sick obfuscation intended to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> They are not "core columns".  They are made of sections joined togther that sometimes use "butt plates", which are very weak laterally.
> 
> the diagam show the way core columns must be joined.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, no dice
> i'm not the confused one
> YOU are
> you think there was a concrete wall where there wasnt one
> and you cant even show a photo during construction that shows one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to confuse people so badly that you pretend to forget that it was you that was pretending to be confused.
> 
> BBwwwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaa
> 
> I don't need to show construciton images because I can show the concrete core walls on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And logically IF there was a conspiracy to decieve, powerful perpetrators would be able to access and remove all of the images from the construction that show concrete, just like the documentary I viewed in 1990 was removed from PBS.
> 
> If all of that were true, then you and all of the rest of the world would be completely unable to show an image from 9-11 that had the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> And that is true, you cannot show the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.
> 
> Keeping the means of mass murder secret is a sick business.
Click to expand...


Not surprising since PBS is part of the corporate controlled media which always airs what fits THEIR version of events.they never show suppressed film footage and always omit witness testimonnys as well since it exposes their lies.


----------



## eots

Albury Smith said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even read any of this stuff or just blindly post it in hopes that people won't read it?
> 
> Since you supposedly read and understood the above linked information, could you please point out the specific refutations of the 130 page NIST report regarding collapse of building 7? I am interested in what specific evidence you find as proof.
> 
> You seem to like to hide behind links videos when someone asks you to explain in your own words why you find particular evidence to support your beliefs. You you seem to also ignore counter arguments that disprove your own incorrect statements.
> 
> Examples in this thread alone:
> 1. When you stated that ALL the members of building 7 failed at exactly the same time, there is video proof that this is incorrect. You never addressed that.
> 2. Your incorrect assumptions and information about the affects of heat on steel and the difference between a MELTING point and at what point steel WEAKENS
> 3. Your incorrect usage of James Quintiere's statements in quotes to make it seem like he supported your belief's that the towers and building 7 were demolished by explosives when he CLEARLY stated otherwise.
> 4. What about the possibility that the "molten steel" was actually "molten aluminum"? The temperatures of a normal office fire exceed the *melting point of aluminum*. No comments? I didn't think so.
> 
> Care to discuss? Probably not. My guess is you'll post more links instead of answering for yourself. Talk about being led around by the nose.
> 
> Ball's in your court. Whatchya got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Molten metal could also have been lead from batteries in a UPS system, and the stuff pouring out of the northeast corner of Tower 2 around the 81st floor almost definitely was. The nuts think that was evidence of a column melting, right where the fuselage wound up, and a UPS system was sitting.*
Click to expand...


the firemen reporting molten metal.. where in the basement...


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, a big UPS system would easily have several tons of lead in it, and they would have been all over the towers and WTC 7, given the number of financial services tenants in there. To claim that the molten metal pouring out of one corner of WTC 2 before its collapse was evidence of a few columns melting is just plain ignorance. The molten metal in the debris two or three months later wouldn't have been evidence of incendiaries, either. They burn hot and then go out in ~5 minutes, and would have cooled completely in a few hours. 'course facts don't mean much to truther nuts.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.
> 
> Amazing logic these people have.
Click to expand...


Amazing the lies agents will tell, then forget they told, then tell another with the opposite intent.

There was a time when you presented yourself as one that believed in demolition.  I knew it was fake or the classic "false opposition"  or a psyops effort ot appear as if you oppossd the same thing as a group of truthers so you could spread or support misinformation and contribute to disinformation.

I knew that when you couldn't provide a feasible explanation for how the charges were placed to cut the supposed columns to create free fall.

Here you are trying to assert that there were steel core columns when there is absolutely no independently verifiable evidence they existed, because now everyone knows they were demoed and the most important thing is to gate keep on the information that enables a feasible description of free fall.

Concrete can be easily fractured to fall freely with a small amount of explosives that are properly placed while steel cannot.

Aside from that, this page has some idiocy about lead being seen flowing out of WTC 2 windows.  Lead is not red when it is molten, only steel is.

This, is the concrete core of WTC 2.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, a big UPS system would easily have several tons of lead in it, and they would have been all over the towers and WTC 7, given the number of financial services tenants in there. To claim that the molten metal pouring out of one corner of WTC 2 before its collapse was evidence of a few columns melting is just plain ignorance. The molten metal in the debris two or three months later wouldn't have been evidence of incendiaries, either. They burn hot and then go out in ~5 minutes, and would have cooled completely in a few hours. 'course facts don't mean much to truther nuts.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.
> 
> Amazing logic these people have.
Click to expand...


two diffrent reports of molten metal...you are confused


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you explain why Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both towers, and every other structural engineer having anything to do with the design and construction of them, thinks your conspiracy theories are absurd? Here are accounts by prominent SE's, Matthys Levy, Gene Corley, Irwin Cantor, and Robertson:
> 911 Links - WTC Not a Demolition Index to Scenes
> Why aren't they in your "truth movement," considering their superior knowledge of the subject?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're all liars who work for the government and hate the constitution.
Click to expand...


Toto is actually correct on this.All those people you mentioned are corrupt evil bastards who will do ANYTHING for money so to lie about this event menas diddly squat to them.Robertson initally wasnt like that but he they obviously got to him and bought him off to lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this study did they get wrong or what don't you agree with?
> Google Image Result for http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/images/WTC7_column-79-Collapse.jpg
Click to expand...


they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.
> 
> Amazing logic these people have.



You try to dismiss the significance of the molten steel flowing out of the east side of WTC 2.  The concrete core kept any molten steel from going down the core so if there was thermite cutting going on of the interior box columns surrounding the core, it would have to go out.

Since thermite is liquid when burning it must be held up against a vertical surface of steel to melt through.  What this does is make it necessary to involve more area to make sure the steel is severed.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs_ogSbQFbM]YouTube - Eyes Wide Shut: Gross Negligence with NIST Denial of Molten Metal on 9/11[/ame]

*there are several wtc engineers that witnessed and reported molten metal...right here*


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you explain why Les Robertson, the structural engineer of record for both towers, and every other structural engineer having anything to do with the design and construction of them, thinks your conspiracy theories are absurd? Here are accounts by prominent SE's, Matthys Levy, Gene Corley, Irwin Cantor, and Robertson:
> 911 Links - WTC Not a Demolition Index to Scenes
> Why aren't they in your "truth movement," considering their superior knowledge of the subject?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're all liars who work for the government and hate the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toto is actually correct on this.All those people you mentioned are corrupt evil bastards who will do ANYTHING for money so to lie about this event menas diddly squat to them.Robertson initally wasnt like that but he they obviously got to him and bought him off to lie.
Click to expand...


I haven't heard any outright lies of Robertsons that were significant regarding the structure.  When s. jones interviewed him, jones lie and Robertson let him lie and say the core columns existed.  What he says about demo doesn't matter because there is no feasible explanation within the core of the FEMA lie, which is why it is so important to oppose the concrete and the psyops relating to the structure is so widespread.

If people new the true structure, the impact/fire lie would never fly.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this study did they get wrong or what don't you agree with?
> Google Image Result for http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/images/WTC7_column-79-Collapse.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
Click to expand...


I thought you left with your tail between your legs?

Are you going to admit that you got your "steel temperature" information wrong or are you going to be another coward like Christophera?


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> YouTube - Eyes Wide Shut: Gross Negligence with NIST Denial of Molten Metal on 9/11
> 
> *there are several wtc engineers that witnessed and reported molten metal...right here*



Was type of "metal" was it confirmed to be? Aluminum is metal, lead is metal, and steel is metal? Which was it tested to be?

Or are you just ASSUMING it to be steel because it fits your zany theories?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.
> 
> Amazing logic these people have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try to dismiss the significance of the molten steel flowing out of the east side of WTC 2.  The concrete core kept any molten steel from going down the core so if there was thermite cutting going on of the interior box columns surrounding the core, it would have to go out.
> 
> Since thermite is liquid when burning it must be held up against a vertical surface of steel to melt through.  What this does is make it necessary to involve more area to make sure the steel is severed.
Click to expand...


What's the matter Chris? Nobody discussing your crackpot theory? We've all moved past that like all the other forums before this one.

Go over and argue with the folks at Mike Malloy's forum and get banned in about a month like everywhere else.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> right...so uneven damage and fire causes an even collapse how ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this study did they get wrong or what don't you agree with?
> Google Image Result for http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/images/WTC7_column-79-Collapse.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
Click to expand...


Nice dodge. What aspects of the 130 page NIST report do you not agree with? What did they get wrong?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That's indexed to Robertson's segment, but it can be started from the beginning by clicking on the left end of the progress bar at the bottom. Anyone who watches it and still thinks the WTC was bombed is brain-dead.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*
Click to expand...


I would post them for you to watch but I have posted them COUNTLESS numbers of times here in the past here at this site over 25 times at LEAST in the past year just to watch them go ignored.When I do post the link here,I make a very reasonable request.I ask people to watch at least one every other day "since most take around two hours to watch" and then ask people to watch them and elaborate on them and explain why they dont prove it was an inside job.-I would say thats a VERY reasonable request wouldnt you? thats not asking much if your REALLY interested in the truth is it? I think thats a VERY reasonable request. 

I would guess there have been at LEAST 20 people or so over the past who have seen my link but you know what? everytime I have posted them in the past NOBODY has ever taken the time to view them.They NEVER come back and talk about them.They NEVER talk about what the videos talked about -proof that they obviously never watched them and proof that people like Ditzcon and Toto only see what they WANT to see and only hear what they WANT to hear.Thats HARDLY the way to win a debate is not even bother to watch videos someone posts for you. 

That being the case,since I have NEVER had anybody watch these videos who believed the official version and come back and talk about what the videos talked about,it would be just a waste of my time.No reason to believe that YOU are any different than all the other 9/11 apologists here and that you will watch them but oh well I'll give it ONE last shot and hope that you will be different than all the other several dozens of 9/11 apologists on the net who has never watched them.I wont hold my breath though.I already know you wont watch them.why should I believe "YOUR" any different? but here goes anyways.
Canada 9/11 Truth - Videos 
Like i said,im ONLY asking you to watch at LEAST one video every other day or so.thats HARDLY an unreasonable request.but as we both know,you wont watch them. anyybody who watches THESE 47 videos and STILL believes the official version and that explosives did not bring down those towers,are either A-on drugs,or B-a disinformation agent for the government like Candycorn,or C-afraid of the truth about government conspiracys  like DITZCON AND TOTO and dont bother to watch them.sadly like I said,most posters here who believe in the official version,fall into DITZCON AND TOTO'S catagory.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.
> 
> Amazing logic these people have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try to dismiss the significance of the molten steel flowing out of the east side of WTC 2.  The concrete core kept any molten steel from going down the core so if there was thermite cutting going on of the interior box columns surrounding the core, it would have to go out.
> 
> Since thermite is liquid when burning it must be held up against a vertical surface of steel to melt through.  What this does is make it necessary to involve more area to make sure the steel is severed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter Chris? Nobody discussing your crackpot theory? We've all moved past that like all the other forums before this one.
> 
> Go over and argue with the folks at Mike Malloy's forum and get banned in about a month like everywhere else.
Click to expand...

while he has a different perspective on what happened than the usual troofer moron, he is still just another troofer moron


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.
> 
> Amazing logic these people have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try to dismiss the significance of the molten steel flowing out of the east side of WTC 2.  The concrete core kept any molten steel from going down the core so if there was thermite cutting going on of the interior box columns surrounding the core, it would have to go out.
> 
> Since thermite is liquid when burning it must be held up against a vertical surface of steel to melt through.  What this does is make it necessary to involve more area to make sure the steel is severed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter Chris? Nobody discussing your crackpot theory? We've all moved past that like all the other forums before this one.
Click to expand...


You have attempted to derail the most important subject of the FEMA deception but really are just dancing with the impossibility of it to waste time and space.

Since no independently verifiable evidence for steel core columns can be produced, the notion that they existed is strictly one that disinformation agents entertain and if they can entertain another subject, ......... they will.  If there are people that will go along with it.

FEMA decieved NIST about the design and construction of the Twin towers and therefore the cause of death determination rendered by them is invalid and the public by law deserves another.

You activity here is against the Consititution of the United States of America and works to support an infiltration or insurrection of the legitimate, Consitutional government.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this study did they get wrong or what don't you agree with?
> Google Image Result for http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/images/WTC7_column-79-Collapse.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. What aspects of the 130 page NIST report do you not agree with? What did they get wrong?
Click to expand...



Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *


OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> errr no,anyone who watches the 47 videos I have posted countless numbers of times in the past that you Bush dupes constantly ignore and still thinks it WASNT bombed is on drugs.I would post them for you but your obviously a dis in fo agent so it would be a total waste of time since as we both know,you wont watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you posted them on this thread? Maybe they'll show those reinforced concrete cores that that your buddy is hallucinating about. I'm game. Btw, I'm not a "Bush dupe" and can't stand the son of a bitch.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would post them for you to watch but I have posted them COUNTLESS numbers of times here in the past here at this site over 25 times at LEAST in the past year just to watch them go ignored.When I do post the link here,I make a very reasonable request.I ask people to watch at least one every other day "since most take around two hours to watch" and then ask people to watch them and elaborate on them and explain why they dont prove it was an inside job.-I would say thats a VERY reasonable request wouldnt you? thats not asking much if your REALLY interested in the truth is it? I think thats a VERY reasonable request.
> 
> I would guess there have been at LEAST 20 people or so over the past who have seen my link but you know what? everytime I have posted them in the past NOBODY has ever taken the time to view them.They NEVER come back and talk about them.They NEVER talk about what the videos talked about -proof that they obviously never watched them and proof that people like Ditzcon and Toto only see what they WANT to see and only hear what they WANT to hear.Thats HARDLY the way to win a debate is not even bother to watch videos someone posts for you.
> 
> That being the case,since I have NEVER had anybody watch these videos who believed the official version and come back and talk about what the videos talked about,it would be just a waste of my time.No reason to believe that YOU are any different than all the other 9/11 apologists here and that you will watch them but oh well I'll give it ONE last shot and hope that you will be different than all the other several dozens of 9/11 apologists on the net who has never watched them.I wont hold my breath though.I already know you wont watch them.why should I believe "YOUR" any different? but here goes anyways.
> Canada 9/11 Truth - Videos
> Like i said,im ONLY asking you to watch at LEAST one video every other day or so.thats HARDLY an unreasonable request.but as we both know,you wont watch them. anyybody who watches THESE 47 videos and STILL believes the official version and that explosives did not bring down those towers,are either A-on drugs,or B-a disinformation agent for the government like Candycorn,or C-afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and like DITZCON AND TOTO and dont bother to watch them.sadly like I said,most posters here who believe in the official version,fall into DITZCON AND TOTO'S catagory.
Click to expand...

holy shit
LOL
you STILL believe those lying videos?
btw, anyone willing to waste over 90 hours of their time watching all of those videos has something wrong with their brains


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. What aspects of the 130 page NIST report do you not agree with? What did they get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
Click to expand...

calling for a review is not calling it a controlled demolition


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this study did they get wrong or what don't you agree with?
> Google Image Result for http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/images/WTC7_column-79-Collapse.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. What aspects of the 130 page NIST report do you not agree with? What did they get wrong?
Click to expand...


no dodge at all.No use in trying to explain it to you cause chris has taken you to school and your too arrogant to admit it.not surprising you being a dis in fo agent though.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. What aspects of the 130 page NIST report do you not agree with? What did they get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> calling for a review is not calling it a controlled demolition
Click to expand...


no it leaves the question unanswered and in question and cast doubt on the official story
from the very source that is supposed to have answered it and from the source national geographic obtained its data......but then we have the fine minds of popular mechanics
who needs NIST


----------



## Christophera

FEMA decieved the agency charged with the duty of producing the cause of death determination about the structure of the Twins.

FEMA said this was the structure of the core.







On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.






Where absolutely no structural steel is seen.  A basic impossibility.

The plans the truth movement has been given are not from official sources, the  ex NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The plans the truth movement uses are from silverstein and have many signs of being digitally altered after being scanned.

Here is an sample of the evidence that the silverstein plans are altered to appear as final drawings.  This is a zoom of a few cells of the revision tables.






Here is the original on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

Perhaps 205 of the scanned blueprints have such digital anomalies in the revision tables which were added to make the plans appear as final drawings.  They are very crude preliminary conceptual drawings that needed such fakery to be accepted as they were presented.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> calling for a review is not calling it a controlled demolition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it leaves the question unanswered and in question and cast doubt on the official story
> from the very source that is supposed to have answered it and from the source national geographic obtained its data......but then we have the fine minds of popular mechanics
> who needs NIST
Click to expand...

its not just popular mechanics dude
and i have questions about the 9/.11 commission report, it was a political hack job telling nothing we didn't already know
but there is no way i would ever side with you nuts and claim it was a CD


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved the agency charged with the duty of producing the cause of death determination about the structure of the Twins.
> 
> FEMA said this was the structure of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Where absolutely no structural steel is seen.  A basic impossibility.
> 
> The plans the truth movement has been given are not from official sources, the  ex NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The plans the truth movement uses are from silverstein and have many signs of being digitally altered after being scanned.
> 
> Here is an sample of the evidence that the silverstein plans are altered to appear as final drawings.  This is a zoom of a few cells of the revision tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> Perhaps 205 of the scanned blueprints have such digital anomalies in the revision tables which were added to make the plans appear as final drawings.  They are very crude preliminary conceptual drawings that needed such fakery to be accepted as they were presented.


scanned documents will always have such anomalies


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> calling for a review is not calling it a controlled demolition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it leaves the question unanswered and in question and cast doubt on the official story
> from the very source that is supposed to have answered it and from the source national geographic obtained its data......but then we have the fine minds of popular mechanics
> who needs NIST
Click to expand...


yeah exactly,who needs the fairy tales of NIST when we got fairy tales of POPULAR MECHANICS to read?


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> calling for a review is not calling it a controlled demolition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it leaves the question unanswered and in question and cast doubt on the official story
> from the very source that is supposed to have answered it and from the source national geographic obtained its data......but then we have the fine minds of popular mechanics
> who needs NIST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah exactly,who needs the fairy tales of NIST when we got fairy tales of POPULAR MECHANICS to read?
Click to expand...


you are the nuts


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency charged with the duty of producing the cause of death determination about the structure of the Twins.
> 
> FEMA said this was the structure of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Where absolutely no structural steel is seen.  A basic impossibility.
> 
> The plans the truth movement has been given are not from official sources, the  ex NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The plans the truth movement uses are from silverstein and have many signs of being digitally altered after being scanned.
> 
> Here is an sample of the evidence that the silverstein plans are altered to appear as final drawings.  This is a zoom of a few cells of the revision tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> Perhaps 205 of the scanned blueprints have such digital anomalies in the revision tables which were added to make the plans appear as final drawings.  They are very crude preliminary conceptual drawings that needed such fakery to be accepted as they were presented.
> 
> 
> 
> scanned documents will always have such anomalies
Click to expand...


Wrong.  I've done many scans of pencil drawn topographic maps and never seen such things, LET ALONE all being placed inside of little rectangles.

(the red is arrows indicating the specific cells used at another scale)














If what you say is true, then find one outside of the revision tables and post a link.


gamit the inept photoshopping disinformation agent must have done it.  It is clueless.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved the agency charged with the duty of producing the cause of death determination about the structure of the Twins.
> 
> FEMA said this was the structure of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Where absolutely no structural steel is seen.  A basic impossibility.
> 
> The plans the truth movement has been given are not from official sources, the  ex NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  The plans the truth movement uses are from silverstein and have many signs of being digitally altered after being scanned.
> 
> Here is an sample of the evidence that the silverstein plans are altered to appear as final drawings.  This is a zoom of a few cells of the revision tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> Perhaps 205 of the scanned blueprints have such digital anomalies in the revision tables which were added to make the plans appear as final drawings.  They are very crude preliminary conceptual drawings that needed such fakery to be accepted as they were presented.
> 
> 
> 
> scanned documents will always have such anomalies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I've done many scans of pencil drawn topographic maps and never seen such things, LET ALONE all being placed inside of little rectangles.
> 
> (the red is arrows indicating the specific cells used at another scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what you say is true, then find one outside of the revision tables and post a link.
> 
> 
> gamit the inept photoshopping disinformation agent must have done it.  It is clueless.
Click to expand...

yeah, sure you have
and i'm sure you have never seen an image blown up to the point of pixilation?


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. What aspects of the 130 page NIST report do you not agree with? What did they get wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
Click to expand...


The amount of stupid you keep displaying is unbelievable. Here is a quote from his book which states why he thinks the conclusion by NIST is questionable. Here is the link to his book SpringerLink - Book Chapter

He states in the book an alternative reason:


			
				James Quintiere said:
			
		

> An alternative cause is considered that puts the cause on insufficient insulation of the steel truss floor members...



So no, he doesn't support demolition as you claim. Figures that you need to lie in order to prove your beliefs. How sad.

I suppose you also missed the fact that Mr. Quintiere does not believe the towers were brought down by explosives as stated here Onderzoeker James Quintiere (NIST) roept op tot "second opinion" 9/11 - Stormfront


			
				=James Quintiere said:
			
		

> Although Dr. Quintiere was strongly critical of NISTs conclusions and its investigatory process, he made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives. If you go to World Trade Center One, nine minutes before its collapse, there was a line of smoke that puffed out. This is one of the basis of the conspiracy theories that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge. Well, I think, more likely, its one of the floors falling down.



His statements support you how?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> scanned documents will always have such anomalies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I've done many scans of pencil drawn topographic maps and never seen such things, LET ALONE all being placed inside of little rectangles.
> 
> (the red is arrows indicating the specific cells used at another scale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what you say is true, then find one outside of the revision tables and post a link.
> 
> 
> gamit the inept photoshopping disinformation agent must have done it.  It is clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, sure you have
> and i'm sure you have never seen an image blown up to the point of pixilation?
Click to expand...


As if the surrounding cells have those anomalies, which they don't.  If such enlargement were the case, that would be an alteration because the rest of the drawing doesn't have that degree of zoom.  Examine the adjacent cells.






Your work to destroy the Consitution on behalf of the infiltration of the US government is noted.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *Your work to destroy the Consitution on behalf of the infiltration of the US government is noted*.


its statements like that that make you a fucking idiot


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> no dodge at all.No use in trying to explain it to you cause chris has taken you to school and your too arrogant to admit it.not surprising you being a dis in fo agent though.





I thought you would take that route.

Nothing but a coward.

When get some correct evidence and some debating skills, come back and talk, otherwise your just showing your worthlessness to your cult's efforts.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> no it leaves the question unanswered and in question and cast doubt on the official story
> from the very source that is supposed to have answered it and from the source national geographic obtained its data......but then we have the fine minds of popular mechanics
> who needs NIST





What a dolt. 

He explains what he doubts and also comes up with an alternative method as to why the towers collapsed, which to your demise, has nothing to do with explosives.

You and 9/11 are entertaining. STUPID, but entertaining.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> no dodge at all.No use in trying to explain it to you cause chris has taken you to school and your too arrogant to admit it.not surprising you being a dis in fo agent though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would take that route.
> 
> Nothing but a coward.
> 
> When get some correct evidence and some debating skills, come back and talk, otherwise your just showing your worthlessness to your cult's efforts.
Click to expand...

that guy will put you on ignore now

he does that to anyone that doesn't by into his parroted nonsense


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge. What aspects of the 130 page NIST report do you not agree with? What did they get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The amount of stupid you keep displaying is unbelievable. Here is a quote from his book which states why he thinks the conclusion by NIST is questionable. Here is the link to his book SpringerLink - Book Chapter
> 
> He states in the book an alternative reason:
> 
> 
> 
> James Quintiere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An alternative cause is considered that puts the cause on insufficient insulation of the steel truss floor members...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no, he doesn't support demolition as you claim. Figures that you need to lie in order to prove your beliefs. How sad.
> 
> I suppose you also missed the fact that Mr. Quintiere does not believe the towers were brought down by explosives as stated here Onderzoeker James Quintiere (NIST) roept op tot "second opinion" 9/11 - Stormfront
> 
> 
> 
> =James Quintiere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Dr. Quintiere was strongly critical of NIST&#8217;s conclusions and its investigatory process, he made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives. &#8220;If you go to World Trade Center One, nine minutes before its collapse, there was a line of smoke that puffed out. This is one of the basis of the &#8216;conspiracy theories&#8217; that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge. Well, I think, more likely, it&#8217;s one of the floors falling down.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His statements support you how?
Click to expand...


 I  never said he claimed controled demolition..he said the findings where questionable
and he says it was....most likely not a controled demolition and calls fov peer reveiw

he also states



Dr. Quintiere, one of the world&#8217;s leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, *also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses*. &#8220;I hope to convince you to perhaps become *'Conspiracy Theorists',* but in a proper way,&#8221; 


* Dr. Quintiere discussed many elements of NIST&#8217;s investigation that he found problematic*. He emphasized, &#8220;In every investigation I&#8217;ve taken part in, the key has been to establish a timeline. And the timeline is established by witness accounts, by information from alarm systems, by any video that you might have of the event, and then by calculations. And you try to put all of this together. And if your calculations are consistent with some of these hard facts, then perhaps you can have some comfort in the results of your calculations. I have not seen a timeline placed in the NIST report.&#8221;



*Dr. Quintiere also expressed his frustration at NIST&#8217;s failure to provide a report on the third skyscraper* that collapsed on 9/11, World Trade Center Building 7. &#8220;And that building was not hit by anything,&#8221; noted Dr. Quintiere. &#8220;It&#8217;s more important to take a look at that. Maybe there was damage by the debris falling down that played a significant role. But other than that you had fires burning a long time without fire department intervention. And firefighters were in that building.* I have yet to see any kind of story about what they saw. What was burning? Were photographs taken? Nothing!&#8221;*





Dr. Quintiere said he originally &#8220;had high hopes&#8221; that NIST would do a good job with the investigation. &#8220;They&#8217;re the central government lab for fire. There are good people there and they can do a good job. But what I also thought they would do is to enlist the service of the ATF [Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives], which has an investigation force and a laboratory of their own for fire. And I thought they would put people out on the street and get gumshoe-type information. What prevented all of this? I think it&#8217;s the legal structure that cloaks the Commerce Department and therefore NIST. And so, *instead of lawyers as if they were acting on a civil case trying to get depositions and information subpoenaed, those lawyers did the opposite and blocked everything.&#8221;*


Responding to a comment from a NIST representative in the audience, Dr. Quintiere said, &#8220;I found that throughout your whole *investigation it was very difficult to get a clear answer. And when anyone *went to your advisory panel meetings or hearings, where they were given five minutes to make a statement; they could never ask any questions. And with all the commentary that I put in, and I spent many hours writing things, and it would bore people if I regurgitated all of that here,* I never received one formal reply.&#8221;*


&#8220;In my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST falls short of expectations* by not definitively finding cause,*


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> no dodge at all.No use in trying to explain it to you cause chris has taken you to school and your too arrogant to admit it.not surprising you being a dis in fo agent though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would take that route.
> 
> Nothing but a coward.
> 
> When get some correct evidence and some debating skills, come back and talk, otherwise your just showing your worthlessness to your cult's efforts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that guy will put you on ignore now
> 
> he does that to anyone that doesn't by into his parroted nonsense
Click to expand...


That's fine by me. He's been "ignoring" facts and evidence for quite some time now. I'm starting to think that 9/11 inside job and eots are related given the fact that their mental capacity is no greater than my dog's. Although she CAN open our sliding glass door to let herself out to go to the bathroom. I just can't get her to close the damn thing when she comes back in.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ...* I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." *
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of stupid you keep displaying is unbelievable. Here is a quote from his book which states why he thinks the conclusion by NIST is questionable. Here is the link to his book SpringerLink - Book Chapter
> 
> He states in the book an alternative reason:
> 
> 
> So no, he doesn't support demolition as you claim. Figures that you need to lie in order to prove your beliefs. How sad.
> 
> I suppose you also missed the fact that Mr. Quintiere does not believe the towers were brought down by explosives as stated here Onderzoeker James Quintiere (NIST) roept op tot "second opinion" 9/11 - Stormfront
> 
> 
> 
> =James Quintiere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Dr. Quintiere was strongly critical of NISTs conclusions and its investigatory process, he made it clear he was not a supporter of theories that the Twin Towers were brought down by pre-planted explosives. If you go to World Trade Center One, nine minutes before its collapse, there was a line of smoke that puffed out. This is one of the basis of the conspiracy theories that says the smoke puffing out all around the building is due to somebody setting off an explosive charge. Well, I think, more likely, its one of the floors falling down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His statements support you how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  never said he claimed controled demolition..he said the findings where questionable
> and he says it was....most likely not a controled demolition and calls fov peer reveiw
> 
> he also states
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Quintiere, one of the worlds leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, *also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses*. I hope to convince you to perhaps become *'Conspiracy Theorists',* but in a proper way,
> 
> 
> * Dr. Quintiere discussed many elements of NISTs investigation that he found problematic*. He emphasized, In every investigation Ive taken part in, the key has been to establish a timeline. And the timeline is established by witness accounts, by information from alarm systems, by any video that you might have of the event, and then by calculations. And you try to put all of this together. And if your calculations are consistent with some of these hard facts, then perhaps you can have some comfort in the results of your calculations. I have not seen a timeline placed in the NIST report.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr. Quintiere also expressed his frustration at NISTs failure to provide a report on the third skyscraper* that collapsed on 9/11, World Trade Center Building 7. And that building was not hit by anything, noted Dr. Quintiere. Its more important to take a look at that. Maybe there was damage by the debris falling down that played a significant role. But other than that you had fires burning a long time without fire department intervention. And firefighters were in that building.* I have yet to see any kind of story about what they saw. What was burning? Were photographs taken? Nothing!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Quintiere said he originally had high hopes that NIST would do a good job with the investigation. Theyre the central government lab for fire. There are good people there and they can do a good job. But what I also thought they would do is to enlist the service of the ATF [Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives], which has an investigation force and a laboratory of their own for fire. And I thought they would put people out on the street and get gumshoe-type information. What prevented all of this? I think its the legal structure that cloaks the Commerce Department and therefore NIST. And so, *instead of lawyers as if they were acting on a civil case trying to get depositions and information subpoenaed, those lawyers did the opposite and blocked everything.*
> 
> 
> Responding to a comment from a NIST representative in the audience, Dr. Quintiere said, I found that throughout your whole *investigation it was very difficult to get a clear answer. And when anyone *went to your advisory panel meetings or hearings, where they were given five minutes to make a statement; they could never ask any questions. And with all the commentary that I put in, and I spent many hours writing things, and it would bore people if I regurgitated all of that here,* I never received one formal reply.*
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST falls short of expectations* by not definitively finding cause,*
Click to expand...


Still doesn't support your demolition theory no matter how bad you want it to. Like I said, he goes on to explain what HE thinks was the cause. No explosives.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would take that route.
> 
> Nothing but a coward.
> 
> When get some correct evidence and some debating skills, come back and talk, otherwise your just showing your worthlessness to your cult's efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> that guy will put you on ignore now
> 
> he does that to anyone that doesn't by into his parroted nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine by me. He's been "ignoring" facts and evidence for quite some time now. I'm starting to think that 9/11 inside job and eots are related given the fact that their mental capacity is no greater than my dog's. Although she CAN open our sliding glass door to let herself out to go to the bathroom. I just can't get her to close the damn thing when she comes back in.
Click to expand...


the facts...NIST is highly critical of their own report and find it to be non conclusive...those are the facts...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that guy will put you on ignore now
> 
> he does that to anyone that doesn't by into his parroted nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine by me. He's been "ignoring" facts and evidence for quite some time now. I'm starting to think that 9/11 inside job and eots are related given the fact that their mental capacity is no greater than my dog's. Although she CAN open our sliding glass door to let herself out to go to the bathroom. I just can't get her to close the damn thing when she comes back in.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the facts...NIST is highly critical of their own report and find it to be non conclusive...those are the facts...
Click to expand...

and that still doesn't support your claims


----------



## eots

nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...


So you admit that it doesn't support your controlled demolition claims? 

Wow. 

Strong proof for your theory.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...



Yes it does. We claim that it WASN'T controlled demolition and your own evidence that you provided supports that.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...


LOL
i have no claims
and the only thing i want re investigated was the failures in the government to put the pieces together that allowed such an event to occur in the first place
and not to be prosecuting anyone, but to make sure the mistakes are corrected


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> i have no claims
> and the only thing i want re investigated was the failures in the government to put the pieces together that allowed such an event to occur in the first place
> and not to be prosecuting anyone, but to make sure the mistakes are corrected
Click to expand...




Now THAT I agree with.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does. We claim that it WASN'T controlled demolition and your own evidence that you provided supports that.
Click to expand...


you call the 9/11 commission report and NIST denouncing their own findings and calling for a new investigation and both expressing that the government was not forthcoming with information as support for the official theory ?...or saying what appeared to an explosion was _most likely _falling floors... is conclusivly ruling out secondary explosions ?


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit that it doesn't support your controlled demolition claims?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Strong proof for your theory.
Click to expand...


it was not to prove my theory but to show the commission and NIST question their own theory and support a new investigation done in a proper manner...that has been established


----------



## Christophera

Surrounding any theory, or before and after it is the FEMA structural deception presented to NIST that invaildates the official cause of death determination.

The core structure FEMA presents with this diagram is a lie.







The fact is that there were no core columns in the core area and to the left of the concrete wall, is the empty core area to prove it.  This shows the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core looking from the north, soutwards along the line of the wall.






To the right is the spire, a box column outside of the core, of the 24 columns that did exist, surrounding the concrete core.  No image from 9-11 shows the supposed steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Surrounding any theory, or before and after it is the FEMA structural deception presented to NIST that invaildates the official cause of death determination.
> 
> The core structure FEMA presents with this diagram is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that there were no core columns in the core area and to the left of the concrete wall, is the empty core area to prove it.  This shows the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core looking from the north, soutwards along the line of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> To the right is the spire, a box column outside of the core, of the 24 columns that did exist, surrounding the concrete core.  No image from 9-11 shows the supposed steel core columns.


you are reading WAY too much into that simple diagram of the WTC tube within a tube"
FEAM did NOT say that was EXACTLY how it was
it was only meant to convey the principle of the design, not be an exact replica


and you have had this explained to you on MULTIPLE occasions


----------



## eots

ya engineering and science are such vague esoteric crafts...like poetry or fiction...you cant expect them to be... exacting


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrounding any theory, or before and after it is the FEMA structural deception presented to NIST that invaildates the official cause of death determination.
> 
> The core structure FEMA presents with this diagram is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that there were no core columns in the core area and to the left of the concrete wall, is the empty core area to prove it.  This shows the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core looking from the north, soutwards along the line of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> To the right is the spire, a box column outside of the core, of the 24 columns that did exist, surrounding the concrete core.  No image from 9-11 shows the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> you are reading WAY too much into that simple diagram of the WTC tube within a tube"
Click to expand...


Some have said that but have provided no evidence of the statement whereas I have provided adequate evidence of the concrete core in images from 9-11.

Here is rebar standing at around 400 feet.  About 50 pieces of custom 3" diameter high tensile rebar from the north and west walls after the spire fell.






Notice the core area is totally empty.  Such completely proves that FEMA deceived NIST and no evidence to the contrary has ever been posted.

The chief engineer 2 days after 9-11 gave information to Newsweek identifying a concrete core.

September 13, 2001​
Ans any assertion of error serves the usurpation of the US Constitution because it is not reasonable to suggest that the engineer, speaking on behalf of the engineering and design corporation would expose them to the liability of what was being termed a "collapse" with erroneous information.

And, if it was erroneous, the engineer would logically deman an immediate correction.  That information is independently corroborated by aonther structureal engineer certified in 12 states.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> ya engineering and science are such vague esoteric crafts...like poetry or fiction...you cant expect them to be... exacting


that diagram was not meant to be an exact drawing


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core structure FEMA presents with this diagram is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are reading WAY too much into that simple diagram of the WTC tube within a tube"
> FEAM did NOT say that was EXACTLY how it was
> it was only meant to convey the principle of the design, not be an exact replica
> 
> and you have had this explained to you on MULTIPLE occasions
Click to expand...


The fact is that I've asked for more documentation from you to support your assertion and nothing has ever been produced.  This goes for ALL opposition everywhere with regard to that diagram.  The fake plans have no details of the needed diagonal and horizontal bracing that would logically be required in a steel columned core.

You support that the means of mass murder remain secret and that with that secrecy the Consitution be usurped.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrounding any theory, or before and after it is the FEMA structural deception presented to NIST that invaildates the official cause of death determination.
> 
> The core structure FEMA presents with this diagram is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that there were no core columns in the core area and to the left of the concrete wall, is the empty core area to prove it.  This shows the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core looking from the north, soutwards along the line of the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> To the right is the spire, a box column outside of the core, of the 24 columns that did exist, surrounding the concrete core.  No image from 9-11 shows the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> you are reading WAY too much into that simple diagram of the WTC tube within a tube"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some have said that but have provided no evidence of the statement whereas I have provided adequate evidence of the concrete core in images from 9-11.
> 
> Here is rebar standing at around 400 feet.  About 50 pieces of custom 3" diameter high tensile rebar from the north and west walls after the spire fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the core area is totally empty.  Such completely proves that FEMA deceived NIST and no evidence to the contrary has ever been posted.
> 
> The chief engineer 2 days after 9-11 gave information to Newsweek identifying a concrete core.
> 
> September 13, 2001​
> Ans any assertion of error serves the usurpation of the US Constitution because it is not reasonable to suggest that the engineer, speaking on behalf of the engineering and design corporation would expose them to the liability of what was being termed a "collapse" with erroneous information.
> 
> And, if it was erroneous, the engineer would logically deman an immediate correction.  That information is independently corroborated by aonther structureal engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​
Click to expand...

again, you post that same bullshit story and claim that was what Robertson said, it wasnt


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core structure FEMA presents with this diagram is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are reading WAY too much into that simple diagram of the WTC tube within a tube"
> FEAM did NOT say that was EXACTLY how it was
> it was only meant to convey the principle of the design, not be an exact replica
> 
> and you have had this explained to you on MULTIPLE occasions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that I've asked for more documentation from you to support your assertion and nothing has ever been produced.  This goes for ALL opposition everywhere with regard to that diagram.  The fake plans have no details of the needed diagonal and horizontal bracing that would logically be required in a steel columned core.
> 
> You support that the means of mass murder remain secret and that with that secrecy the Consitution be usurped.
Click to expand...

i HAVE supported the steel columns


asshole
as have MULTIPLE others


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this study did they get wrong or what don't you agree with?
> Google Image Result for http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/images/WTC7_column-79-Collapse.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you left with your tail between your legs?
> 
> Are you going to admit that you got your "steel temperature" information wrong or are you going to be another coward like Christophera?
Click to expand...


The only cowards here are you Bush dupes who REFUSE to look at the facts that witnesses  carried out a man in the elevater shafts on fire from EXPLOSIONS  in the basement and REFUSE to look at some of those those suppressed videos of mine I posted to  you that back them up with black smoke rising from the street below and explosions going off when the towers havent event collpased yet..and no unlike you,I know how long it takes for steel to weaken.proof that your like DITZCON AND TOTO and too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.

Only difference is THEY are idiots afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and allow the media and government to brainwash them with lies and propaganda where you know it was an inside job being the dis in fo agent you are.Its you Bush dupes and dis in fo agents who run away with your tails between your legs REFUSING TO look at my videos since you all only see what you WANT to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing. What columns are they saying were supposedly "cut" to produce that "molten metal"? If it was the core columns, how did the "river" of "molten metal" from the core columns travel from the center core columns to and then out of the perimeter windows? How much molten metal do they think is produced in a thermite cut of a single column? Not to mention that the "molten metal" from the core columns would have fallen DOWN THE SHAFTS or pooled in the core proper.
> 
> Amazing logic these people have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try to dismiss the significance of the molten steel flowing out of the east side of WTC 2.  The concrete core kept any molten steel from going down the core so if there was thermite cutting going on of the interior box columns surrounding the core, it would have to go out.
> 
> Since thermite is liquid when burning it must be held up against a vertical surface of steel to melt through.  What this does is make it necessary to involve more area to make sure the steel is severed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the matter Chris? Nobody discussing your crackpot theory? We've all moved past that like all the other forums before this one.
> 
> Go over and argue with the folks at Mike Malloy's forum and get banned in about a month like everywhere else.
Click to expand...


get banned in about a month like everybody else? Proof that this Mike Malloy guy is like DITZCON AND TOTO and afraid of the truth and only sees what they WANT to see as well obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> no dodge at all.No use in trying to explain it to you cause chris has taken you to school and your too arrogant to admit it.not surprising you being a dis in fo agent though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would take that route.
> 
> Nothing but a coward.
> 
> When get some correct evidence and some debating skills, come back and talk, otherwise your just showing your worthlessness to your cult's efforts.
Click to expand...


you might want to take that advise.You havent posted ANY correct evidence in our discussions and also like I just said,REFUSE to look at those videos since you know what an idiot it shows you for being the Bush dupe you are posting their lies and propaganda.Yep thats you,a coward who is afraid to look at those videos. Me a coward? you crack me up. "Im" not the one who refuses to watch those videos that I asked you disinformation agents to do. Now those frady cats DITZCON AND TOTO I  expect that out of them cause THEY are afraid of the truth about ANY govennment conspiracy.But YOU being a disinformation agent,I at least  hoped would at least TRY and refute those videos.I cant wait for Albury to come on in hopes that "HE'' will prove my prediction wrong and actually do "what you all refuse to do" which is take the time to watch them.Till Albury comes on.nuff for now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it leaves the question unanswered and in question and cast doubt on the official story
> from the very source that is supposed to have answered it and from the source national geographic obtained its data......but then we have the fine minds of popular mechanics
> who needs NIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dolt.
> 
> He explains what he doubts and also comes up with an alternative method as to why the towers collapsed, which to your demise, has nothing to do with explosives.
> 
> You and 9/11 are entertaining. STUPID, but entertaining.
Click to expand...


yep thats what you are stupid and entertaining.at least were not scared of the truth and run away from videos when people ask us to watch them.


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> yep thats what you are stupid and entertaining.at least were not scared of the truth and run away from videos when people ask us to watch them.



Speaking of stupid, entertaining and videos...

[youtube]Q_OIXfkXEj0[/youtube]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would take that route.
> 
> Nothing but a coward.
> 
> When get some correct evidence and some debating skills, come back and talk, otherwise your just showing your worthlessness to your cult's efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> that guy will put you on ignore now
> 
> he does that to anyone that doesn't by into his parroted nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's fine by me. He's been "ignoring" facts and evidence for quite some time now. I'm starting to think that 9/11 inside job and eots are related given the fact that their mental capacity is no greater than my dog's. Although she CAN open our sliding glass door to let herself out to go to the bathroom. I just can't get her to close the damn thing when she comes back in.
Click to expand...


yep you Bush dupes are doing that alright,"ignoring" facts and evidence alright. thats you Bush dupes alright.A mental capacity no greater than a dogs.Thats what happens to you guys when you start smoking the crack your on. anybody who watches those 47 videos I just posted for you and STILL defends the official version,is on crack which obviously you,Toto,Ditzcon,Cornhole,and Albury and the other 9/11 apologists are all on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that guy will put you on ignore now
> 
> he does that to anyone that doesn't by into his parroted nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine by me. He's been "ignoring" facts and evidence for quite some time now. I'm starting to think that 9/11 inside job and eots are related given the fact that their mental capacity is no greater than my dog's. Although she CAN open our sliding glass door to let herself out to go to the bathroom. I just can't get her to close the damn thing when she comes back in.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the facts...NIST is highly critical of their own report and find it to be non conclusive...those are the facts...
Click to expand...


I know,thats whats hysterical about their desperate attempts to prove the official conspiracy THEORY correct.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are reading WAY too much into that simple diagram of the WTC tube within a tube"
> FEAM did NOT say that was EXACTLY how it was
> it was only meant to convey the principle of the design, not be an exact replica
> 
> and you have had this explained to you on MULTIPLE occasions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that I've asked for more documentation from you to support your assertion and nothing has ever been produced.  This goes for ALL opposition everywhere with regard to that diagram.  The fake plans have no details of the needed diagonal and horizontal bracing that would logically be required in a steel columned core.
> 
> You support that the means of mass murder remain secret and that with that secrecy the Consitution be usurped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i HAVE supported the steel columns
Click to expand...


Your lips support columns with a sucking sound.

You've posted no evidence therefore support that the secret means of mass murder remain secret.  You do not speak of the Constitution and the rule of law.  You do not describe what this is if not the concrete core of WTC 2.






No explanation of where the supposed steel core columns went or how is ever provided.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine by me. He's been "ignoring" facts and evidence for quite some time now. I'm starting to think that 9/11 inside job and eots are related given the fact that their mental capacity is no greater than my dog's. Although she CAN open our sliding glass door to let herself out to go to the bathroom. I just can't get her to close the damn thing when she comes back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the facts...NIST is highly critical of their own report and find it to be non conclusive...those are the facts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know,thats whats hysterical about their desperate attempts to prove the official conspiracy THEORY correct.
Click to expand...


Sadly,  is not adequate.  They have a much darker purpose.  Simple ridicule is not enough for them.

Because there is evidence justifying many things the truth movement says, after the societal fears empowered by gwb with the very public statement, "you are either with us, or 'agin us" diminished, its natural polarizzation and divsion decreased, the evidence started to come out.  Then the infiltrators could only use ridicule.

The truth has a rightous application, and we don't need to follow their psyops.  We can outright persecute/prosecute successfully and legally.  However, this is a spiritual issue so I do not advocate a great deal of persecution, some prosecution yes.  Threaten persectution but limit it.  Use its threat to get the cowardly usurpers of the Consitution to show their colors.  Embolden true Americans by exposing the conspiracy to control with psychological manipulation.  

Fear levels need to be reduced within the ranks of infiltrators because quite a few have been mislead in order to gain their support.  They will join us because they too have love for the Constituion and the protection it affords for ther children.

btw, does Terral have a clue?  Can he get one?  If he did, would he know what he had?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats what you are stupid and entertaining.at least were not scared of the truth and run away from videos when people ask us to watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of stupid, entertaining and videos...
> 
> [youtube]Q_OIXfkXEj0[/youtube]
Click to expand...


This is why I dont put Toto on ignore like I do Ditzcon.Toto at least provides me laughs all the time cause he is right here.This video is stupid and entertaining cause it shows that Omar operative and that disinformation operative in the mainstream media showing how they have no interest in the truth.Again Toto always entertains me with his hysterical posts in the fact that he supports Gerald Posner "who is in a video out there where HE calls people who  say that 9/11 was an inside job kooks," yet as I posted before,Toto has even ADMITTED Posner is wrong in his book that he wrote called CASE CLOSED that oswald was the lone assassian and has admitted The  Kennedy assassination was the result of a conspiracy probably by the mob.AGAIN I think its hysterical how he wants to have it both ways that Posner is wrong about the kennedy assassinationn but RIGHT about 9/11. cracks me up.Cant have it BOTH ways Toto.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Again Toto always entertains me with his hysterical posts in the fact that he supports Gerald Posner "who is in a video out there where HE calls people who  say that 9/11 was an inside job kooks,"



What they are doing is working to move these images,





*The official core structure*​
off the last page so people do not see the evidence compared, proving, that indeed, FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalid.





*The actual core structure*​
off the last page where it is not so available.  I make this statement from experience.  They don't give a damm what you say or they say, only that people do not see and understand truly useful information for opposing their agenda because that is the only thing that can stop it, or the complete infiltration and the final usurpation of the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again Toto always entertains me with his hysterical posts in the fact that he supports Gerald Posner "who is in a video out there where HE calls people who  say that 9/11 was an inside job kooks,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they are doing is working to move these images,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The official core structure*​
> off the last page so people do not see the evidence compared, proving, that indeed, FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalid.
> 
> 
> *The actual core structure*​
> off the last page where it is not so available.  I make this statement from experience.  They don't give a damm what you say or they say, only that people do not see and understand truly useful information for opposing their agenda because that is the only thing that can stop it, or the complete infiltration and the final usurpation of the Constitution.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
yeah, FEMA tried to say that was an exact plan for the tower


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again Toto always entertains me with his hysterical posts in the fact that he supports Gerald Posner "who is in a video out there where HE calls people who  say that 9/11 was an inside job kooks,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they are doing is working to move these images,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The official core structure*​
> off the last page so people do not see the evidence compared, proving, that indeed, FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalid.
> 
> 
> *The actual core structure*​
> off the last page where it is not so available.  I make this statement from experience.  They don't give a damm what you say or they say, only that people do not see and understand truly useful information for opposing their agenda because that is the only thing that can stop it, or the complete infiltration and the final usurpation of the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> yeah, FEMA tried to say that was an exact plan for the tower
Click to expand...


And guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so that simple diagram could be presented as the only official core structure.

If this is not true, you will produce details about the columned  steel core structure FEMA depicts.

BTW, viewers should note that ditzcon does not deny that the repeated posting they do, off topic, is to move the relevant thread information off the last page.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What they are doing is working to move these images,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The official core structure*​
> off the last page so people do not see the evidence compared, proving, that indeed, FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalid.
> 
> 
> *The actual core structure*​
> off the last page where it is not so available.  I make this statement from experience.  They don't give a damm what you say or they say, only that people do not see and understand truly useful information for opposing their agenda because that is the only thing that can stop it, or the complete infiltration and the final usurpation of the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> yeah, FEMA tried to say that was an exact plan for the tower
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so that simple diagram could be presented as the only official core structure.
> 
> If this is not true, you will produce details about the columned  steel core structure FEMA depicts.
> 
> BTW, viewers should note that ditzcon does not deny that the repeated posting they do, off topic, is to move the relevant thread information off the last page.
Click to expand...

an asshole like you labels a diagram as "the official" doesnt MAKE it so


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> yeah, FEMA tried to say that was an exact plan for the tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so that simple diagram could be presented as the only official core structure.
> 
> If this is not true, you will produce details about the columned  steel core structure FEMA depicts.
> 
> BTW, viewers should note that ditzcon does not deny that the repeated posting they do, off topic, is to move the relevant thread information off the last page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an asshole like you labels a diagram as "the official" doesnt MAKE it so
Click to expand...


The diagram is the only one that shows the core and it is freom the WTC report.  That makes it official.  The rest of the report is redundant fraud, so it is excluded.

Your behavior does put you in opposition to Constitutional due process with support for the secrecy surrounding the method of mass murder on 9-11 which of course would please the perpetrators very much.

And of course you produce no details of the FEMA core making that the ONLY official depiction.  So the truth movement tries to use silversteins fakes to understand the buildings that did not exist while you try to keep them from seeing and knowing the ones that did exist.


----------



## STEEL

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



I'm not going to waste my time on reading 1000 posts of repeat information so help me out here.

Are you trying to say that the buildings were designed, passed building department review (including structural), built, passed inspections, functioned for 30 years....all with no sufficient core?

...and you honestly believe this?

The buildings obviously suffered severe core damage.  Why would FEMA lie about what the core was and how it was damaged?  What does it change if the core was built of concrete?  How would this even begin to be "proof" of anything?

Also...regarding your first picture of the construction of the core...is it possible that there were elevator shafts in a 100 story building?  I'm going to guess there were indeed elevators.  Is your intelligent opinion that they remove structural columns to build the elevators?


----------



## Christophera

STEEL said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time on reading 1000 posts of repeat information so help me out here.
> 
> Are you trying to say that the buildings were designed, passed building department review (including structural), built, passed inspections, functioned for 30 years....all with no sufficient core?
Click to expand...


Would you call this insufficient?






can you show official detail of a more sufficient cores structure?  If not, ... why?

Do you know what those plates on top of the vertical steel left and right of the crane.






Would you call that plate as a method of joining steel of the strength needed, "sufficient".

We need to determine your level of experience.  Please describe the different structural elements in the above picture.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> nor yours...but it definitely supports the call for a real and independent investigation.. peer reviewed ..with.. full disclosure and subpoena powers...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> i have no claims
> and the only thing i want re investigated was the failures in the government to put the pieces together that allowed such an event to occur in the first place
> and not to be prosecuting anyone, but to make sure the mistakes are corrected
Click to expand...


You might start with WHY the FCC burned the tape interviews with air traffic controllers.  Perhaps everything would be different with air defense issues enabling the attack being the center that makes a differnece.

Without the tapes, perhaps the most useful information is the fact that FEMA deceived NIST about the design of the Twin Towers and the official cause of death is invalidated.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> The only cowards here are you Bush dupes who REFUSE to look at the facts





Facts?! Since when did you post any facts? You mean like this display of your "superior" knowledge:



9/11 inside job said:


> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.



The above statement is an example of your FACTS?! You're a joke. You won't even discuss this HUGE mistake in your thinking, so why should I even bother to read/view any more of your crap? I provided you information that PROVES your above claim wrong. Steel does not BEGIN to WEAKEN at 2700F. It MELTS at 2700F. It starts to weaken at a much less temperature. Now moving forward, it has been proven to you that office fires can EASILY reach the temperatures for steel to weaken. 

So right there you have been proven wrong. Until you admit that and address the fact that the very core of your argument is wrong, there is no need to continue this debate.



9/11 inside job said:


> that witnesses  carried out a man in the elevater shafts on fire from EXPLOSIONS  in the basement



Are you kidding me? If you are talking about the man that William Rodriguez took care of? If so, your "facts" are incorrect. Let's get some things straight. 
1. The man wasn't "carried out of the elevator shaft". He came out of the elevator under his own power. 
2. The man was not "on fire", but badly burned with his skin hanging off of him.
3. EXPLOSIONS do not cause BURNS or people to CATCH FIRE or cause people's skin to HANG FROM THEIR BODIES. This is perfectly in line with jet fuel hitting the bottom of the shaft and the exploding. Explosions from explosives tear shit up or cause concussive damage, not burn people. Get your shit straight.



9/11 inside job said:


> and REFUSE to look at some of those those suppressed videos of mine I posted to



You're damn right I refuse to look at them. If your display of "facts" in any indication of what is contained in those videos, I have no use for them. So far you are batting .000 with your "facts". Just look at your statement I quoted about steel only beginning to weaken at 2700F?! What an idiot. Yeah, i'll watch your videos...





9/11 inside job said:


> you that back them up with black smoke rising from the street below



Tell you what. Out of the 47 videos you posted, which one are you speaking of that shows this? I'll take a look at it. If it's the one I'm thinking of, I have some proof for you that it's not what you think.



9/11 inside job said:


> and explosions going off when the towers havent event collpased yet..and no unlike you,I know how long it takes for steel to weaken.proof that your like DITZCON AND TOTO and too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.



You have done nothing of the sort. I pointed out the mistakes in your logic "if you cn call it that) and you refuse to comment back.



9/11 inside job said:


> Only difference is THEY are idiots afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and allow the media and government to brainwash them with lies and propaganda where you know it was an inside job being the dis in fo agent you are.Its you Bush dupes and dis in fo agents who run away with your tails between your legs REFUSING TO look at my videos since you all only see what you WANT to see.



I am as much of a disinfo agent as much as you are working for the terrorists trying to spread thier lies and garbage to keep the American people fighting against one another.


----------



## STEEL

Christophera said:


> STEEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time on reading 1000 posts of repeat information so help me out here.
> 
> Are you trying to say that the buildings were designed, passed building department review (including structural), built, passed inspections, functioned for 30 years....all with no sufficient core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you call this insufficient?
> 
> 
> can you show official detail of a more sufficient cores structure?  If not, ... why?
> 
> Do you know what those plates on top of the vertical steel left and right of the crane.
> 
> 
> Would you call that plate as a method of joining steel of the strength needed, "sufficient".
> 
> We need to determine your level of experience.  Please describe the different structural elements in the above picture.
Click to expand...


The buildings were sufficiently designed.  THey were built in the 70's.  Any idea how big the largest plane was then compared to now?  I'll help you out...not nearly as big.  The building was designed to take a lateral impact from the largest plane of the day (with an added factor of safety).  Planes today are much larger and there is no effective way to retrofit every building for such a rare occurance.

Do I really need to draw you a diagram showing that there are the structural core columns (as shown in the FEMA diagrams) AS WELL AS the elevator columns that are seen in your picture.  I spelled out "as well as" in caps so you don't miss it.

Your claim is like saying that there are no finishes on the floors because the picture clearly shows bare concrete floors.  According to your picture...there are no windows either.

In a nut shell (pun intended) your pictures prove nothing.  Any building can be knocked down if you hit it hard enough.  There is absolutely no way to design a structure with a high enough factor of safety to make it invincible.  You are silly for thinking it is possible.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> you that back them up with black smoke rising from the street below



Is this smoke part of your "smoke rising from the street below" claim?


----------



## STEEL

Christophera said:


> STEEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time on reading 1000 posts of repeat information so help me out here.
> 
> Are you trying to say that the buildings were designed, passed building department review (including structural), built, passed inspections, functioned for 30 years....all with no sufficient core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you call this insufficient?
> 
> 
> can you show official detail of a more sufficient cores structure?  If not, ... why?
> 
> Do you know what those plates on top of the vertical steel left and right of the crane.
> 
> 
> Would you call that plate as a method of joining steel of the strength needed, "sufficient".
> 
> We need to determine your level of experience.  Please describe the different structural elements in the above picture.
Click to expand...


Since you are so hung up on the column splices...do you have a better method of joining the columns?  Do you suppose we could find a column that is over 1400 feet long?  Actually, they would need to be over 2,000 feet since we would have to use them in the foundation instead of placing them on top of the foundation with a **gasp** SPLICE.  Do you really think that the columns are the same size at the top as they are at the bottom (thus, not requiring splices)?

I don't give a crap what steel or splice they used.  When the planes hit and all of the fireproofing was blown off the steel...all bets were off.  Steel cannot hold up to that kind of temperature.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cowards here are you Bush dupes who REFUSE to look at the facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts?! Since when did you post any facts? You mean like this display of your "superior" knowledge:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above statement is an example of your FACTS?! You're a joke. You won't even discuss this HUGE mistake in your thinking, so why should I even bother to read/view any more of your crap? I provided you information that PROVES your above claim wrong. Steel does not BEGIN to WEAKEN at 2700F. It MELTS at 2700F. It starts to weaken at a much less temperature. Now moving forward, it has been proven to you that office fires can EASILY reach the temperatures for steel to weaken.
> 
> So right there you have been proven wrong. Until you admit that and address the fact that the very core of your argument is wrong, there is no need to continue this debate.
> 
> Are you kidding me? If you are talking about the man that William Rodriguez took care of? If so, your "facts" are incorrect. Let's get some things straight.
> 1. The man wasn't "carried out of the elevator shaft". He came out of the elevator under his own power.
> 2. The man was not "on fire", but badly burned with his skin hanging off of him
> grasping at star
> 3. EXPLOSIONS do not cause BURNS or people to CATCH FIRE or cause people's skin to HANG FROM THEIR BODIES. This is perfectly in line with jet fuel hitting the bottom of the shaft and the exploding. Explosions from explosives tear shit up or cause concussive damage, not burn people. Get your shit straight.
> wrong as always idiot disinfo agent..
> 1.He WAS.eyewitnesse outside the towers  SAW him and there is video footage of it.
> 2.one answers that.
> 3.your lies are hysterical.LOL.you lost your crediblity right there big time.anybody who has taken any science classes KNOWS steel doesnt even begin to weaken till temps of 2700 and doesnt melt till temps at close to 2800 F.Lol.you crack me up.your an idiot as always.it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F and AGAIN its a known FACT that jet fuel only burns at temps of 1800 F,Thats the ONLY mistake I have made so far is I accidently typed in 1500F instead of 1800F earlier.yep thats what your batting so far.000.no need to tell us the obvious.LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You're damn right I refuse to look at them. If your display of "facts" in any indication of what is contained in those videos, I have no use for them. So far you are batting .000 with your "facts". Just look at your statement I quoted about steel only beginning to weaken at 2700F?! What an idiot. Yeah, i'll watch your videos...yep thats what you are an idiot who likes to BELIEVE he has posted proof,you HAVENT.





Tell you what. Out of the 47 videos you posted, which one are you speaking of that shows this? I'll take a look at it. If it's the one I'm thinking of, I have some proof for you that it's not what you think.



You have done nothing of the sort. I pointed out the mistakes in your logic "if you cn call it that) and you refuse to comment back.
yeah disinformation agents like you love to make things up as long as it goes along with your wild as theorys.lol


I am as much of a disinfo agent as much as you are working for the terrorists trying to spread thier lies and garbage to keep the American people fighting against one another.[/QUOTE] sure your not a dis in fo agent,nice try.thats exactly what your doing,spreading the lies and garbage of the terrorists-BUsh,Cheney,Rice,Rumsfield,Silverstein,Ashcroft,ect your no better a person than THEY are for spreading them jerk. oh and yes its willie rodriguez i am talking about but he has other survivors that have backed up his story idiot.


----------



## Albury Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> they ignored witness testimonys and supressed film footage dis in fo agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you left with your tail between your legs?
> 
> Are you going to admit that you got your "steel temperature" information wrong or are you going to be another coward like Christophera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only cowards here are you Bush dupes who REFUSE to look at the facts that witnesses  carried out a man in the elevater shafts on fire from *EXPLOSIONS  in the basement* and REFUSE to look at some of those those suppressed videos of mine I posted to  you that back them up with black smoke rising from the street below and *explosions going off* when the towers havent event collpased yet..and no unlike you,I know how long it takes for steel to weaken.proof that your like DITZCON AND TOTO and too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.
> 
> Only difference is THEY are idiots afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and allow the media and government to brainwash them with lies and propaganda where you know it was an inside job being the dis in fo agent you are.Its you Bush dupes and dis in fo agents who run away with your tails between your legs REFUSING TO look at my videos since you all only see what you WANT to see.
Click to expand...


*Were these the special kind of high explosives that set people on fire and sever columns in basements one hour and 42 or more minutes before a building collapses from the top down, are so quiet that no one on a different floor or outside heard them, and don't leave any cut column ends in the debris, or could ol' 9/11 profiteer Willie have heard either debris falling down a shaft right after AA11 hit, or a transformer or two blowing up because their secondaries were shorted? Is someone in a basement of a hi-rise a better judge of what just happened on the 96th floor than observers who could actually see it? Is this an example of what's in those "truth" videos of yours? My GOD you people are stupid!*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you left with your tail between your legs?
> 
> Are you going to admit that you got your "steel temperature" information wrong or are you going to be another coward like Christophera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only cowards here are you Bush dupes who REFUSE to look at the facts that witnesses  carried out a man in the elevater shafts on fire from *EXPLOSIONS  in the basement* and REFUSE to look at some of those those suppressed videos of mine I posted to  you that back them up with black smoke rising from the street below and *explosions going off* when the towers havent event collpased yet..and no unlike you,I know how long it takes for steel to weaken.proof that your like DITZCON AND TOTO and too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.
> 
> Only difference is THEY are idiots afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and allow the media and government to brainwash them with lies and propaganda where you know it was an inside job being the dis in fo agent you are.Its you Bush dupes and dis in fo agents who run away with your tails between your legs REFUSING TO look at my videos since you all only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Were these the special kind of high explosives that set people on fire and sever columns in basements one hour and 42 or more minutes before a building collapses from the top down, are so quiet that no one on a different floor or outside heard them, and don't leave any cut column ends in the debris, or could ol' 9/11 profiteer Willie have heard either debris falling down a shaft right after AA11 hit, or a transformer or two blowing up because their secondaries were shorted? Is someone in a basement of a hi-rise a better judge of what just happened on the 96th floor than observers who could actually see it? Is this an example of what's in those "truth" videos of yours? My GOD you people are stupid!*
Click to expand...


thanks for doing what I predicted,refusing to look at the videos.He talks about how he hears the explosions in the "basement" BEFORE the plane struck above.thanks for exposing the psche op agent you are.thats what you agents always do make shit up that he is doing this for money.theres a HUGE disinformation campaine going against him and you exposed yourself as being one with your lies about him like you agents always do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh and the video I would like you to watch and elaborate on psch op agent Gamolon is the one called 9/11 mysteries.The link there doesnt work but if you go to youtube.com and type it in it will work.ANYBODY who wacthes THAT video and STILL defends the official version,their either a psche op agent like Albury and CandyCorn,or on drugs all the time like DITZCON AND TOTO.

Oh and btw see unlike you I CAN admit when i am wrong.You are right that steel melts at 2700F.I was thinking it was 2800F.Big deal,I was ONLY off by a thousand degrees.not much of an error on my part there like the errors YOU have made.Steel DOESNT weaken though till temps of 2500F making it IMPOSSIBLE for the airliners and fires to cause the collapse.LOL.. You however,refuse to admit the facts that jet fuel only burns at 1800 F making it IMPOSSIBLE to melt the steel!!!!!!!! and that office temps NEVER get anywhere near hot enough to melt steel in the fact that no high rise building before 9/11 or sense,has EVER collapsed due to fires.LOL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

THIS right here below is WHY this whole discussion if explosives brought the towers down is irrelevent and proves once and fall all they did and ends the debate.Of course you only see things that fit YOUR versions so as we both know,you psche op agents wont admit the obvious here that this proves and  ends the discussion that explosives brought the towers down.

NIST has failed to disprove the controlled demolition hypothesis and clings to a gravity-assisted collapse hypothesis. This is a disservice to Americans and the world--as GROWING numbers of people doubt the 9/11 official myths. 

The Twin Towers' destruction exhibited all the characteristics of destruction by explosions: 

1. Extremely rapid onset of &#8220;collapse&#8221; 

2. Sounds of explosions at plane impact zone &#8212; a full second prior to collapse (heard by 118 first responders as well as by media reporters) 

3. Observations of flashes (seen by numerous professionals) 

4. Squibs, or &#8220;mistimed&#8221; explosions, 40 floors below the &#8220;collapsing&#8221; building seen in all the videos 

5. Mid-air pulverization of all the 90,000 tons of concrete and steel decking, filing cabinets & 1000 people &#8211; mostly to dust 

6. Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic dust clouds 

7. Vertical progression of full building perimeter demolition waves 

8. Symmetrical collapse &#8211; through the path of greatest resistance &#8211; at nearly free-fall speed &#8212; the columns gave no resistance 

9. 1,400 foot diameter field of equally distributed debris &#8211; outside of building footprint 

10. Blast waves blew out windows in buildings 400 feet away 

11. Lateral ejection of thousands of individual 20 - 50 ton steel beams up to 500 feet 

12. Total destruction of the building down to individual structural steel elements &#8211; obliterating the steel core structure. 

13. Tons of molten Metal found by FDNY under all 3 high-rises (no other possible source other than an incendiary cutting charge such as Thermate) 

14. Chemical signature of Thermate (high tech incendiary) found in slag, solidified molten metal, and dust samples by Physics professor Steven Jones, PhD. 

15. FEMA finds rapid oxidation and intergranular melting on structural steel samples 

16. More than 1000 Bodies are unaccounted for &#8212; 700 tiny bone fragments found on top of nearby buildings 

And exhibited none of the characteristics of destruction by fire, i.e. 

1. Slow onset with large visible deformations 

2. Asymmetrical collapse which follows the path of least resistance (laws of conservation of momentum would cause a falling, intact, from the point of plane impact, to the side most damaged by the fires) 

3. Evidence of fire temperatures capable of softening steel 

4. High-rise buildings with much larger, hotter, and longer lasting fires have never &#8220;collapsed&#8221;

 helicopter view of North Tower looking over Building 7: Massive interlaced vertical columns of the North Tower are seen falling outward--their ends severed and glowing white--while streaming smoke from the ends. Gravity? Thermate? NIST admits to NOT TESTING any WTC debris for explosives/demolition residue. This amounts to criminal negligence--and underlies all the debate in this thread. Had NIST done its proper job--recognizing that there were over 500 eyewitness reports, many of which identified "explosions" which were NOT COINCIDENT with the planes crashing or the buildings collapsing. News footage reveals explosions. It took a Freedom of Information Act petition to get to these eyewitness testimonies about explosions--testimonies that were OMITTED from the 9/11 Commission Report.

Typical of many 9/11 "discussions" several participants here rely upon tactics of ridicule rather than intelligent debate with evidence. When you finally awake to who you have been, you will be horrified at what you have done.



__________________


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> 3.your lies are hysterical.LOL.you lost your crediblity right there big time.anybody who has taken any science classes KNOWS steel doesnt even begin to weaken till temps of 2700 and doesnt melt till temps at close to 2800 F.Lol.you crack me up.your an idiot as always.it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F and AGAIN its a known FACT that jet fuel only burns at temps of 1800 F,Thats the ONLY mistake I have made so far is I accidently typed in 1500F instead of 1800F earlier.yep thats what your batting so far.000.no need to tell us the obvious.LOL.



Ok Mr. Bullshit. Let's put your money where your mouth is. Let's see your proof that steel will only weaken at temps of 2700F. Got a link or a manual that supports your claim? You're full of shit. This is completely wrong. Steel loses 50% of it's strength at 540C (1004F) after 10 minutes. It loses 90% of it's strength after 30 minutes at a temperature of 749C (1380F). 

Visit these sites for various discussion of when steel STARTS TO WEAKEN and when steel MELTS. Maybe you'll learn something, but I doubt it. You seem incapable of learning.

New Covenant: History is made: Fire melts steel...
Structural steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fire resistance of steel framed buildings - Fire damage assessment of hot rolled structural steel

Here are a few links just to get you going. Now, where is your proof that steel oinly starts to weaken at temps of 2700F? I bet you don't have any.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cowards here are you Bush dupes who REFUSE to look at the facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts?! Since when did you post any facts? You mean like this display of your "superior" knowledge:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> To even begin to weaken the steel support columns the fires need to get  to temps of at LEAST 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above statement is an example of your FACTS?! You're a joke. You won't even discuss this HUGE mistake in your thinking, so why should I even bother to read/view any more of your crap? I provided you information that PROVES your above claim wrong. Steel does not BEGIN to WEAKEN at 2700F. It MELTS at 2700F. It starts to weaken at a much less temperature. Now moving forward, it has been proven to you that office fires can EASILY reach the temperatures for steel to weaken.
> 
> So right there you have been proven wrong. Until you admit that and address the fact that the very core of your argument is wrong, there is no need to continue this debate.
> 
> Are you kidding me? If you are talking about the man that William Rodriguez took care of? If so, your "facts" are incorrect. Let's get some things straight.
> 1. The man wasn't "carried out of the elevator shaft". He came out of the elevator under his own power.
> 2. The man was not "on fire", but badly burned with his skin hanging off of him
> grasping at star
> 3. EXPLOSIONS do not cause BURNS or people to CATCH FIRE or cause people's skin to HANG FROM THEIR BODIES. This is perfectly in line with jet fuel hitting the bottom of the shaft and the exploding. Explosions from explosives tear shit up or cause concussive damage, not burn people. Get your shit straight.
> wrong as always idiot disinfo agent..
> 1.He WAS.eyewitnesse outside the towers  SAW him and there is video footage of it.
> 2.one answers that.
> 3.your lies are hysterical.LOL.you lost your crediblity right there big time.anybody who has taken any science classes KNOWS steel doesnt even begin to weaken till temps of 2700 and doesnt melt till temps at close to 2800 F.Lol.you crack me up.your an idiot as always.it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F and AGAIN its a known FACT that jet fuel only burns at temps of 1800 F,Thats the ONLY mistake I have made so far is I accidently typed in 1500F instead of 1800F earlier.yep thats what your batting so far.000.no need to tell us the obvious.LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the same guy that William Rodriguez helped out?
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Typical of many 9/11 "discussions" several participants here rely upon tactics of ridicule rather than intelligent debate with evidence. When you finally awake to who you have been, you will be horrified at what you have done.
> 
> __________________



If they were loyal American citizens that might happen.  These folks are doing a job.  No sincere American would do what they are doing as long as they've been doing it.

They will not even give a good reason for not using reason or observing evidence with it.  This is a psyops and the American people are paying for it within the black budget.

The issue of the FEMA deception is fundamental and invalidates the official cause of death.  It is the only way at this point to get more truth.  All the rest of the facts that should have been a meaningful, real investigation are used to marginalize those who present them within the environment of ridicule that the agents artificially create.

It is only possibile on the internet, which is why DARPA financed its development inthe first place.  To think they did it for public benefit is naive.  They, under NWO direction developed this network because the public cannot be fooled so easily in a face to face situation and media has some degree of accountability so cannot be too blatent with the deception past a point, which is why there is so little on it about 9-11.  Accordingly the internet is a place for those with information and those seeking information to burn themselves out without invoking any official duty whatsoever AND have a very limited impact, because the internet does not advertise itself.

Then they take their fake leaders and elevate them artificially to posistion sof prominance with the minions of deception the psyops has at its disposal, the next thing you know, you have false leaders that everyone thinks are real.

This is what FEMA said existed in the center of the tower for a core.






This is what was seen for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






The steel core columns under the conditions that existed cannot appear as what we see on 9-11 for th core of WTC 2.  The core was a concrete tube as Leslie Robertson said on September 13, 2001

FEMA decieved NIST and the cause of death is invalid.

The agents here opposing these facts with BS, ad hominum and fakery are helping the perpetrators to conduct mass murder with secret methods.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is what FEMA said existed in the center of the tower for a core.


i'd like the original link to where you got your "Alledged" FEMA floor plan from
this image you keep claiming as FEMA's deception


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.your lies are hysterical.LOL.you lost your crediblity right there big time.anybody who has taken any science classes KNOWS steel doesnt even begin to weaken till temps of 2700 and doesnt melt till temps at close to 2800 F.Lol.you crack me up.your an idiot as always.it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F and AGAIN its a known FACT that jet fuel only burns at temps of 1800 F,Thats the ONLY mistake I have made so far is I accidently typed in 1500F instead of 1800F earlier.yep thats what your batting so far.000.no need to tell us the obvious.LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. Bullshit. Let's put your money where your mouth is. Let's see your proof that steel will only weaken at temps of 2700F. Got a link or a manual that supports your claim? You're full of shit. This is completely wrong. Steel loses 50% of it's strength at 540C (1004F) after 10 minutes. It loses 90% of it's strength after 30 minutes at a temperature of 749C (1380F).
> 
> Visit these sites for various discussion of when steel STARTS TO WEAKEN and when steel MELTS. Maybe you'll learn something, but I doubt it. You seem incapable of learning.
> 
> New Covenant: History is made: Fire melts steel...
> Structural steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Fire resistance of steel framed buildings - Fire damage assessment of hot rolled structural steel
> 
> Here are a few links just to get you going. Now, where is your proof that steel oinly starts to weaken at temps of 2700F? I bet you don't have any.
Click to expand...


ha ha.thats hysterical that you use WIKIPEDIA as a source.its a known fact that they have a history of being untruthful.they can type in ANYTHING they want to dis in fo agent.No reason to believe your other links arent disinformation as well.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and yes its willie rodriguez i am talking about but he has other survivors that have backed up his story idiot.



Really? I'll prove you wrong again. Here is a link to a transcript when William was interviewed, CNN.com - Transcripts He says the following:


			
				William Rodriguez said:
			
		

> And all of sudden we hear another rumble, and a guy comes running, running into our office, and all of skin was off his body. All of the skin.



Here is a video of Anthony Saltalamacia who worked with William. Listen to his statement at 1:46 about a man coming into his room with his skin hanging off and arms bleeding. NOT ON FIRE and came into the office under his own power. Nobody carried him out of the elevator shaft and he WAS NOT ON FIRE.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzpaZE5XSfg]YouTube - New William Rodriguez support story[/ame]

What a dope you are.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Oh and btw see unlike you I CAN admit when i am wrong.You are right that steel melts at 2700F.I was thinking it was 2800F. Big deal,I was ONLY off by a thousand degrees.



You can't do math either it seems 2800 - 2700 = 100. 100 Does not equal "a thousand degrees" jackass.



9/11 inside job said:


> not much of an error on my part there like the errors YOU have made.Steel DOESNT weaken though till temps of 2500F



Again wrong. I have already posted links to information that proves you wrong. Where is your information coming from that steel weakens at temps of 2500F or higher. Please site your proof that what you claim is correct.



9/11 inside job said:


> making it IMPOSSIBLE for the airliners and fires to cause the collapse.LOL.. You however,refuse to admit the facts that jet fuel only burns at 1800 F making it IMPOSSIBLE to melt the steel!!!!!!!! and that office temps NEVER get anywhere near hot enough to melt steel in the fact that no high rise building before 9/11 or sense,has EVER collapsed due to fires.LOL.



Until you provide the source of your "steel does not weaken until 2500F", your conclusions are considered incorrect.

Have fun finding your proof of this claim.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.your lies are hysterical.LOL.you lost your crediblity right there big time.anybody who has taken any science classes KNOWS steel doesnt even begin to weaken till temps of 2700 and doesnt melt till temps at close to 2800 F.Lol.you crack me up.your an idiot as always.it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F and AGAIN its a known FACT that jet fuel only burns at temps of 1800 F,Thats the ONLY mistake I have made so far is I accidently typed in 1500F instead of 1800F earlier.yep thats what your batting so far.000.no need to tell us the obvious.LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. Bullshit. Let's put your money where your mouth is. Let's see your proof that steel will only weaken at temps of 2700F. Got a link or a manual that supports your claim? You're full of shit. This is completely wrong. Steel loses 50% of it's strength at 540C (1004F) after 10 minutes. It loses 90% of it's strength after 30 minutes at a temperature of 749C (1380F).
> 
> Visit these sites for various discussion of when steel STARTS TO WEAKEN and when steel MELTS. Maybe you'll learn something, but I doubt it. You seem incapable of learning.
> 
> New Covenant: History is made: Fire melts steel...
> Structural steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Fire resistance of steel framed buildings - Fire damage assessment of hot rolled structural steel
> 
> Here are a few links just to get you going. Now, where is your proof that steel oinly starts to weaken at temps of 2700F? I bet you don't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha.thats hysterical that you use WIKIPEDIA as a source.its a known fact that they have a history of being untruthful.they can type in ANYTHING they want to dis in fo agent.No reason to believe your other links arent disinformation as well.
Click to expand...


This information is EVERYWHERE. Let's see your proof that steel weakens at temps of 2500F and higher.

Bet you can't provide any.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.your lies are hysterical.LOL.you lost your crediblity right there big time.anybody who has taken any science classes KNOWS steel doesnt even begin to weaken till temps of 2700 and doesnt melt till temps at close to 2800 F.Lol.you crack me up.your an idiot as always.it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F and AGAIN its a known FACT that jet fuel only burns at temps of 1800 F,Thats the ONLY mistake I have made so far is I accidently typed in 1500F instead of 1800F earlier.yep thats what your batting so far.000.no need to tell us the obvious.LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. Bullshit. Let's put your money where your mouth is. Let's see your proof that steel will only weaken at temps of 2700F. Got a link or a manual that supports your claim? You're full of shit. This is completely wrong. Steel loses 50% of it's strength at 540C (1004F) after 10 minutes. It loses 90% of it's strength after 30 minutes at a temperature of 749C (1380F).
> 
> Visit these sites for various discussion of when steel STARTS TO WEAKEN and when steel MELTS. Maybe you'll learn something, but I doubt it. You seem incapable of learning.
> 
> New Covenant: History is made: Fire melts steel...
> Structural steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Fire resistance of steel framed buildings - Fire damage assessment of hot rolled structural steel
> 
> Here are a few links just to get you going. Now, where is your proof that steel oinly starts to weaken at temps of 2700F? I bet you don't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha.thats hysterical that you use WIKIPEDIA as a source.its a known fact that they have a history of being untruthful.they can type in ANYTHING they want to dis in fo agent.No reason to believe your other links arent disinformation as well.
Click to expand...


Is this the "smoke at the base of the tower" you are talking about?


----------



## eots

kevin ryan is an x-reasercher at underwriters


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8ZNoaqpxqM]YouTube - Kevin Ryan 9/11 Truth[/ame]


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F



Let's see your source for this claim. I've found sources that have done tests that show temps up to 1800F for an office fire.


----------



## eots

I just posted the proof.. you ignored it


----------



## Albury Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only cowards here are you Bush dupes who REFUSE to look at the facts that witnesses  carried out a man in the elevater shafts on fire from *EXPLOSIONS  in the basement* and REFUSE to look at some of those those suppressed videos of mine I posted to  you that back them up with black smoke rising from the street below and *explosions going off* when the towers havent event collpased yet..and no unlike you,I know how long it takes for steel to weaken.proof that your like DITZCON AND TOTO and too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.
> 
> Only difference is THEY are idiots afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and allow the media and government to brainwash them with lies and propaganda where you know it was an inside job being the dis in fo agent you are.Its you Bush dupes and dis in fo agents who run away with your tails between your legs REFUSING TO look at my videos since you all only see what you WANT to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Were these the special kind of high explosives that set people on fire and sever columns in basements one hour and 42 or more minutes before a building collapses from the top down, are so quiet that no one on a different floor or outside heard them, and don't leave any cut column ends in the debris, or could ol' 9/11 profiteer Willie have heard either debris falling down a shaft right after AA11 hit, or a transformer or two blowing up because their secondaries were shorted? Is someone in a basement of a hi-rise a better judge of what just happened on the 96th floor than observers who could actually see it? Is this an example of what's in those "truth" videos of yours? My GOD you people are stupid!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for doing what I predicted,refusing to look at the videos.*He talks about how he hears the explosions in the "basement" BEFORE the plane struck above*.thanks for exposing the psche op agent you are.thats what you agents always do make shit up that he is doing this for money.theres a HUGE disinformation campaine going against him and you exposed yourself as being one with your lies about him like you agents always do.
Click to expand...

*He was in one of the basements, Bozo, so how the hell did ol' Willie KNOW when the plane hit?  Why didn't others report hearing explosions down there before it hit? Do you have the slightest idea how loud shaped charges are? Did you know that some of the steel down there was 7" thick? What kept the North Tower up for at least 1 hour and 42 minutes if these loud noises were demolition charges? Why did the building fall from the top down if the bottom was demolished? Do you have a f*cking brain in your head? 
Your videos are nothing more than rehashed truther bullsh*t that's been thoroughly debunked a million times. Willie's lawsuit was tossed out of court WITH PREJUDICE. Do you know what that legal term means? Do you think a high-powered microwave weapon brought down UA93? Willie does, and he sued the whole US government for bombing the WTC and downing UA 93, among other ludicrous claims. Why do you nuts have to keep lying? Willie does it for the money. What's your excuse?*


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> I just posted the proof.. you ignored it



No. I did listen to it. You obviously missed what my actual questions were to 9/11 and yourself.

I hear nothing in that video about the weakening of steel. Only melting. As has been proven before, steel starts to weaken at a much lower temperature than it's melting point of about 2700F.

Do you understand that? Did Kevin say ANYTHING about steel weakening or did he just discuss MELTING?

Was there anything in that video that talked about the temperatures that office fires can reach? No? Didn't think so.

So no, I didn't ignore it. You just posted a video that proves nothing about the claims you and 9/11 have been making and STILL doesn't provide a source for the claim that steel only STARTS to weaken at temperatures of 2700F and above.

Nice job.


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> kevin ryan is an x-reasercher at underwriters
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kevin Ryan 9/11 Truth


*He's also a lying pos and a mental case: EnigmaNWOLiaison - Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Trials Of AquamanÂ  Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Â A True American IdiotÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  *


----------



## Albury Smith

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.your lies are hysterical.LOL.you lost your crediblity right there big time.anybody who has taken any science classes KNOWS steel doesnt even begin to weaken till temps of 2700 and doesnt melt till temps at close to 2800 F.Lol.you crack me up.your an idiot as always.it has bveen proven that office fires CANNOT reach fires hot enough to melt steel.LOL. they only reach temps of 600 to 800 F and AGAIN its a known FACT that jet fuel only burns at temps of 1800 F,Thats the ONLY mistake I have made so far is I accidently typed in 1500F instead of 1800F earlier.yep thats what your batting so far.000.no need to tell us the obvious.LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. Bullshit. Let's put your money where your mouth is. Let's see your proof that steel will only weaken at temps of 2700F. Got a link or a manual that supports your claim? You're full of shit. This is completely wrong. Steel loses 50% of it's strength at 540C (1004F) after 10 minutes. It loses 90% of it's strength after 30 minutes at a temperature of 749C (1380F).
> 
> Visit these sites for various discussion of when steel STARTS TO WEAKEN and when steel MELTS. Maybe you'll learn something, but I doubt it. You seem incapable of learning.
> 
> New Covenant: History is made: Fire melts steel...
> Structural steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Fire resistance of steel framed buildings - Fire damage assessment of hot rolled structural steel
> 
> Here are a few links just to get you going. Now, where is your proof that steel oinly starts to weaken at temps of 2700F? I bet you don't have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha.thats hysterical that you use WIKIPEDIA as a source.its a known fact that they have a history of being untruthful.they can type in ANYTHING they want to dis in fo agent.No reason to believe your other links arent disinformation as well.
Click to expand...

*Why don't you Google it then, chucklehead? You're fos about when steel begins weakening.*


----------



## eots

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Were these the special kind of high explosives that set people on fire and sever columns in basements one hour and 42 or more minutes before a building collapses from the top down, are so quiet that no one on a different floor or outside heard them, and don't leave any cut column ends in the debris, or could ol' 9/11 profiteer Willie have heard either debris falling down a shaft right after AA11 hit, or a transformer or two blowing up because their secondaries were shorted? Is someone in a basement of a hi-rise a better judge of what just happened on the 96th floor than observers who could actually see it? Is this an example of what's in those "truth" videos of yours? My GOD you people are stupid!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for doing what I predicted,refusing to look at the videos.*He talks about how he hears the explosions in the "basement" BEFORE the plane struck above*.thanks for exposing the psche op agent you are.thats what you agents always do make shit up that he is doing this for money.theres a HUGE disinformation campaine going against him and you exposed yourself as being one with your lies about him like you agents always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He was in one of the basements, Bozo, so how the hell did ol' Willie KNOW when the plane hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't others report hearing explosions down there before it hit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> others did..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the slightest idea how loud shaped charges are? Did you know that some of the steel down there was 7" thick? What kept the North Tower up for at least 1 hour and 42 minutes if these loud noises were demolition charges? Why did the building fall from the top down if the bottom was demolished? Do you have a f*cking brain in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> controled demolitin takes out the central colums first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your videos are nothing more than rehashed truther bullsh*t that's been thoroughly debunked a million times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> it has  been thourgly debunked...by whom...not the 9/11 commision...not NIST...WHO ?
> POULAR MECHANICS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willie's lawsuit was tossed out of court WITH PREJUDICE. Do you know what that legal term means? Do you think a high-powered microwave weapon brought down UA93? Willie does, and he sued the whole US government for bombing the WTC and downing UA 93, among other ludicrous claims. Why do you nuts have to keep lying? Willie does it for the money. What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamolon

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Were these the special kind of high explosives that set people on fire and sever columns in basements one hour and 42 or more minutes before a building collapses from the top down, are so quiet that no one on a different floor or outside heard them, and don't leave any cut column ends in the debris, or could ol' 9/11 profiteer Willie have heard either debris falling down a shaft right after AA11 hit, or a transformer or two blowing up because their secondaries were shorted? Is someone in a basement of a hi-rise a better judge of what just happened on the 96th floor than observers who could actually see it? Is this an example of what's in those "truth" videos of yours? My GOD you people are stupid!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for doing what I predicted,refusing to look at the videos.*He talks about how he hears the explosions in the "basement" BEFORE the plane struck above*.thanks for exposing the psche op agent you are.thats what you agents always do make shit up that he is doing this for money.theres a HUGE disinformation campaine going against him and you exposed yourself as being one with your lies about him like you agents always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He was in one of the basements, Bozo, so how the hell did ol' Willie KNOW when the plane hit?  Why didn't others report hearing explosions down there before it hit? Do you have the slightest idea how loud shaped charges are? Did you know that some of the steel down there was 7" thick? What kept the North Tower up for at least 1 hour and 42 minutes if these loud noises were demolition charges? Why did the building fall from the top down if the bottom was demolished? Do you have a f*cking brain in your head?
> Your videos are nothing more than rehashed truther bullsh*t that's been thoroughly debunked a million times. Willie's lawsuit was tossed out of court WITH PREJUDICE. Do you know what that legal term means? Do you think a high-powered microwave weapon brought down UA93? Willie does, and he sued the whole US government for bombing the WTC and downing UA 93, among other ludicrous claims. Why do you nuts have to keep lying? Willie does it for the money. What's your excuse?*
Click to expand...


You hit the nail on the head.

Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.

Why did this account description change?

I wonder.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted the proof.. you ignored it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I did listen to it. You obviously missed what my actual questions were to 9/11 and yourself.
> 
> I hear nothing in that video about the weakening of steel. Only melting. As has been proven before, steel starts to weaken at a much lower temperature than it's melting point of about 2700F.
> 
> Do you understand that? Did Kevin say ANYTHING about steel weakening or did he just discuss MELTING?
> 
> Was there anything in that video that talked about the temperatures that office fires can reach? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> So no, I didn't ignore it. You just posted a video that proves nothing about the claims you and 9/11 have been making and STILL doesn't provide a source for the claim that steel only STARTS to weaken at temperatures of 2700F and above.
> 
> Nice job.
Click to expand...


he speaks very clearly of nist test..that only caused very minimal sagging of the floors


----------



## Albury Smith

Gamolon said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for doing what I predicted,refusing to look at the videos.*He talks about how he hears the explosions in the "basement" BEFORE the plane struck above*.thanks for exposing the psche op agent you are.thats what you agents always do make shit up that he is doing this for money.theres a HUGE disinformation campaine going against him and you exposed yourself as being one with your lies about him like you agents always do.
> 
> 
> 
> *He was in one of the basements, Bozo, so how the hell did ol' Willie KNOW when the plane hit?  Why didn't others report hearing explosions down there before it hit? Do you have the slightest idea how loud shaped charges are? Did you know that some of the steel down there was 7" thick? What kept the North Tower up for at least 1 hour and 42 minutes if these loud noises were demolition charges? Why did the building fall from the top down if the bottom was demolished? Do you have a f*cking brain in your head?
> Your videos are nothing more than rehashed truther bullsh*t that's been thoroughly debunked a million times. Willie's lawsuit was tossed out of court WITH PREJUDICE. Do you know what that legal term means? Do you think a high-powered microwave weapon brought down UA93? Willie does, and he sued the whole US government for bombing the WTC and downing UA 93, among other ludicrous claims. Why do you nuts have to keep lying? Willie does it for the money. What's your excuse?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.
> 
> Why did this account description change?
> 
> I wonder.
Click to expand...

*Here's why:
store
He takes PayPal and credit cards.*


----------



## eots

Albury Smith said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He was in one of the basements, Bozo, so how the hell did ol' Willie KNOW when the plane hit?  Why didn't others report hearing explosions down there before it hit? Do you have the slightest idea how loud shaped charges are? Did you know that some of the steel down there was 7" thick? What kept the North Tower up for at least 1 hour and 42 minutes if these loud noises were demolition charges? Why did the building fall from the top down if the bottom was demolished? Do you have a f*cking brain in your head?
> Your videos are nothing more than rehashed truther bullsh*t that's been thoroughly debunked a million times. Willie's lawsuit was tossed out of court WITH PREJUDICE. Do you know what that legal term means? Do you think a high-powered microwave weapon brought down UA93? Willie does, and he sued the whole US government for bombing the WTC and downing UA 93, among other ludicrous claims. Why do you nuts have to keep lying? Willie does it for the money. What's your excuse?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.
> 
> Why did this account description change?
> 
> I wonder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here's why:
> store
> He takes PayPal and credit cards.*
Click to expand...


you are mixing two different statements from two different people on two different issues


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted the proof.. you ignored it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I did listen to it. You obviously missed what my actual questions were to 9/11 and yourself.
> 
> I hear nothing in that video about the weakening of steel. Only melting. As has been proven before, steel starts to weaken at a much lower temperature than it's melting point of about 2700F.
> 
> Do you understand that? Did Kevin say ANYTHING about steel weakening or did he just discuss MELTING?
> 
> Was there anything in that video that talked about the temperatures that office fires can reach? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> So no, I didn't ignore it. You just posted a video that proves nothing about the claims you and 9/11 have been making and STILL doesn't provide a source for the claim that steel only STARTS to weaken at temperatures of 2700F and above.
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he speaks very clearly of nist test..that only caused very minimal sagging of the floors
Click to expand...


So now your proving me correct? That steel can WEAKEN and SAG in an office fire? If they proved sagging and weakening of the floors under their own weight, what happens to the columns that are supporting the upper third of the tower? Wouldn't it be that if the floor steel sagged due to heat that the columns would also? Coupled with the fact that the columns are supporting a shitload more weight than just themselves (upper third). 

Come on guys.

Damn!

Think for once.

And thanks eots for lending proof to my claim that the fires DID cause sagging and weakening of steel.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> kevin ryan is an x-reasercher at underwriters
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kevin Ryan 9/11 Truth


yeah, now tell them why he was FIRED


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> what happens to the columns that are supporting the upper third of the tower?



You are twice wrong.

They didn't exist so fire had nothing to do with it.  

Stop supporting the secret methods of mass murder agent.  You have never, nor has anyone, shown ONE image of the supposed steel core columns, nor any independently verified evidence.

FEMA deceived NIST about the core structure to sabotage the cause of death determination.

The core structure of the Twins was a steel reinforced cast concrete tube.  Here is the west wall of WTC 1 left of the spire which was outside the core.







Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 and they indicate a concrete core.  Independent verification.


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> I just posted the proof.. you ignored it



In the real world they loose all credibility and are shunned.

On the internet, their cohorts post ten times and move it onto the second to the  last page and no one knows, then they post again, the same denial.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.
> 
> Why did this account description change?
> 
> I wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's why:
> store
> He takes PayPal and credit cards.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mixing two different statements from two different people on two different issues
Click to expand...

 I am mixing up two different people?


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I did listen to it. You obviously missed what my actual questions were to 9/11 and yourself.
> 
> I hear nothing in that video about the weakening of steel. Only melting. As has been proven before, steel starts to weaken at a much lower temperature than it's melting point of about 2700F.
> 
> Do you understand that? Did Kevin say ANYTHING about steel weakening or did he just discuss MELTING?
> 
> Was there anything in that video that talked about the temperatures that office fires can reach? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> So no, I didn't ignore it. You just posted a video that proves nothing about the claims you and 9/11 have been making and STILL doesn't provide a source for the claim that steel only STARTS to weaken at temperatures of 2700F and above.
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he speaks very clearly of nist test..that only caused very minimal sagging of the floors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now your proving me correct? That steel can WEAKEN and SAG in an office fire? If they proved sagging and weakening of the floors under their own weight, what happens to the columns that are supporting the upper third of the tower? Wouldn't it be that if the floor steel sagged due to heat that the columns would also? Coupled with the fact that the columns are supporting a shitload more weight than just themselves (upper third).
> 
> Come on guys.
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Think for once.
> 
> And thanks eots for lending proof to my claim that the fires DID cause sagging and weakening of steel.
Click to expand...


it was tested on totally unfireproofed beams at the highest temperatures conceivable for hours longer than occurred at the towers and it caused only minimal sagging of the floor...it proves fire could not cause the structural failure


----------



## eots

and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.
> 
> Why did this account description change?
> 
> I wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's why:
> store
> He takes PayPal and credit cards.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mixing two different statements from two different people on two different issues
Click to expand...


Here is a transcript from a CNN interview with William, CNN.com - Transcripts
Here is what he said initially:


			
				William Rodriguez said:
			
		

> RODRIGUEZ: I was in the basement, which is the support floor for the maintenance company, and we hear like a big rumble. Not like an impact, like a rumble, like moving furniture in a massive way.



So way back when he said "rumblings" and now it's turned into "explosions" all these years later.

Riggghhhhtttt.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it


yeah, cause the laws of gravity would have been suspended


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it



Ummm. No.

Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT2dXqRscJQ]YouTube - EXPLOSIVE TESTIMONY! / MacQueen NYFD 9/11 witnesses[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
Click to expand...

its what he read on Alex Jones sites
and the other troofer nonsense sites


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
Click to expand...


it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
Click to expand...

not once the collapse started


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its what he read on Alex Jones sites
> and the other troofer nonsense sites
Click to expand...


actually it was from esteemed professors and honored NASA scientist...but then you already know that...


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not once the collapse started
Click to expand...


so at that point resistance of one massive floor hitting the next would no longer exist ?...lol


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0GHVEKrhng]YouTube - WTC7: NIST Finally Admits Freefall (Part I)[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
> 
> 
> 
> not once the collapse started
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so at that point resistance of one massive floor hitting the next would no longer exist ?...lol
Click to expand...

not once it got started, it was a cascade effect
and it didnt fall at free fall speed
thats another lies


----------



## eots

NIST now coincides free fall speed so you are in dis agreement with nist...and please describe this phenomenon of the cascade effect that eliminates the laws of physics and resistance...where there is no loss of energy as one floor pulverizes the next in to dust and gravel


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkQPmmCr6JA]YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS[/ame]


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
Click to expand...




Holy shit. That's the FUNNIEST thing I've read yet.

You ARE clueless.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and if such a structural failure did occur ..resistance would have extended the collapse to almost 2 Min's not secs at near free fall speed ...think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
Click to expand...


Except it wasn't "one floor". It was the entire upper third.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_evJtpDSi0&feature=related]YouTube - Newtons 3 Laws & WTC7[/ame]


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit. That's the FUNNIEST thing I've read yet.
> 
> You ARE clueless.
Click to expand...


holy shit... the depth of your understanding and information contained in your post
is the real joke lol..lol...you are dumb...lo lol ect..ect


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it wasn't "one floor". It was the entire upper third.
Click to expand...


How can this be important when you are totally unable to establish the structural design of the building that went down?

It's all diversion from the fact FEMA decieved NIST and the resulting cause of death is invalid.  No need for complicated science.

The FEMA lie.






The actual core of WTC 2.





The perpetrators control academia, so engaging them with issues they will address wastes everyones time.  The perps love it!

ON EDIT:
The science questioning the official is correct, but it is used to create cognitive distortion and alienate the public from action within the psyops.  The public is induced, encouraged to utilize cognitive distortions to avoid any investment in the truth or DEMANDING lawful performance through unification under Constitutional due process.

The cognitive distortions dismissing the science are utilized by the public group think.  This happens despite the accuracy of the science opposing the official story because of the impression that the prominant social scene of official academia, albeit, artificially empowered, equates to usefulness to gaining more truth by the truth movement, instead of simple evidence and reason showing that official action is mandatory for compliance with due process.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. No.
> 
> Are you basing this claim on your vast knowledge of structural design or just "thinking about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it wasn't "one floor". It was the entire upper third.
Click to expand...


not in the case of wtc 7 and restence will still slow the collapse from free fall


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLy_nmnE2FM&feature=related]YouTube - FEMA in New York city on Sept 10 2001[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it wasn't "one floor". It was the entire upper third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the case of wtc 7 and restence will still slow the collapse from free fall
Click to expand...


gamit and agents will prefer discussion of WTC 7, which is why NIST was there for David Chandler to confront on video, because nobody died there and it was not a publically owned building.

Sticking with the most useful truth in the specific act of mass murder is a neccessity.


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> YouTube - FEMA in New York city on Sept 10 2001



If FEMA was there the night before in force.  Some have said they were ready for the operation planned for Tuesday on Saturday, and evidence shows FEMA decieved NIST and the public, is it logical to operate a truth movement in a way which can be controlled by the perpetrators, or, *respect for anything but evidence and reason, the 2 things most difficult to fake?*


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.
> 
> Why did this account description change?
> 
> I wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's why:
> store
> He takes PayPal and credit cards.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mixing two different statements from two different people on two different issues
Click to expand...

*Have you sent the liar a donation yet. The link's above where it says "store."*


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> YouTube - Urgent NIST warning to ALL SKYSCRAPER OCCUPANTS



*There were three dozen recommended changes to the fire codes as a result of what happened at the WTC, you moron. Read NCSTAR 1A and keep in mind that there was no water pressure anywhere in or around WTC 7. The building cooked for nearly 7 hours wihout any sprinklers of fire hoses. The beams and girders that failed were ~50' long. If you know anything about structural framing, you'd know why it collapsed from the heat, and some other steel-framed buildings haven't. Please feel free to explain the complete lack of evidence in the dbris  for a C/D. Where were the cut columns?*


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does not require vast knowledge to understand that one floor hitting the next would create resistance and slow the collapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it wasn't "one floor". It was the entire upper third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not in the case of wtc 7 and restence will still slow the collapse from free fall
Click to expand...


*It was more than 35 stories in WTC 7, and it took ~40% longer than free-fall to collapse completely. Look at the computer modeling in NCSTAR 1A if you'd like to know why ~2 seconds of it was at near free-fall, or just stay ignorant. *


----------



## Albury Smith

eots said:


> YouTube - FEMA in New York city on Sept 10 2001



*Bullshit. Tom Kenney got his days mixed up. How many people were in on this "conspiracy"? Where's any real proof that FEMA knew of this atrocity in advance? How many innocent people are you going to libel because of your own stupidity?*


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA deception about the core of the Twins.









The actual reinforced concrete core.







Albury Smith said:


> *Bullshit.*



You wouldn't be harmed by that stuff if you were so full of it it was coming out your ears.  You use it to promote secret methods of mass murder and hasten the US Constitutions demise.

You post off topic to obfuscate and distract from the fact of the FEMA deception because you have no evidence to show it is not a fact.


----------



## eots

pawns dont need to be in on a conspiracy..they are compartmentalized and and do what is asked of them or act on the information given


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> pawns dont need to be in on a conspiracy..they are compartmentalized and and do what is asked of them or act on the information given




I agree.

And, pawns cannot use the principles of the Constitution and republic they pretend to be a part of or have an interest in, to unify with others reasonably.  Consitutional due process means nothing, in fact they oppose it.  

They prove they oppose the constitution when refusing to use independently verified evidence showing the worlds most common building material in use as the core of some of the worlds tallest buildings on 9-11 as the buildings come apart in front of hundreds of cameras.


----------



## Christophera

It is only social fears cultivated by a psyops conducted by false leaders and false followers with associates that make this,






The only core the truthmovement recognizes when this,






is the only core seen and independently verifiable with other evidence. (August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. see chap. 2.1)


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job. Is this the "black smoke" coming from the base of the towers you were referring to?


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> 13. Tons of molten Metal found by FDNY under all 3 high-rises (no other possible source other than an incendiary cutting charge such as Thermate)



Let's discuss your points one by one. We'll take the one above first. I have a couple of questions to ask if your brave enough to answer. In order for you claim to be absolutely true, you must rule out all possibilities that would cast doubt upon it and explain why. I have these questions.

The columns and trusses were made of STEEL. Everyone says MOLTEN METAL, not MOLTEN STEEL. Based on that, can you tell me how you are getting MOLTEN STEEL from everyone saying MOLTEN METAL? The molten metal wasn't tested was it? How do you know it wasn't MOLTEN ALUMINUM? Aluminum has a much lower MELTING POINT than steel? There was ALUMINUM cladding on the perimeter columns. 

Why MOLTEN STEEL over MOLTEN ALUMINUM? Are you saying it is impossible for what they saw to be MOLTEN ALUMINUM? Why?


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> 6. Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic dust clouds



Do you know what a "pyroclastic" dust cloud is? Here is a definition of what pyroclastic means from this site, CVO Website - Pyroclastic Flows and Surges


> The term "pyroclastic" - derived from the Greek words pyro (fire) and klastos (broken) - describes materials formed by the fragmentation of magma and rock by explosive volcanic activity. Most volcanic ash is basically fine-grained pyroclastic material composed of tiny particles of explosively disintegrated old volcanic rock or new magma. Larger sized pyroclastic fragments are called lapilli, blocks, or bombs. Pyroclastic flows - sometimes called nuees ardentes (French for "glowing clouds") - are hot, often incandescent mixtures of volcanic fragments and gases that sweep along close to the ground. Depending on the volume of material, proportion of solids to gas, temperature, and slope gradient, the flows can travel at velocities as great as 450 miles an hour. Pyroclastic flows can be extremely destructive and deadly because of their high temperature and mobility.



So when attach "pyroclastic" to the words "dust cloud", you are implying that the dust cloud was EXTREMELY HOT and filled with fragmented MAGMA and ROCK created by VOLCANIC ACTIVITY. Sorry, but I see no volcanoes in NY. I also don't see people being burned to a crisp from the dust cloud. I actually saw people emergin from the dust cloud still alive, just covered with dust.

Care to explain your exaggerated description?


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> 3. Observations of flashes (seen by numerous professionals)



Can you prove it wasn't electrical in nature? Ever see a downed power line flash and spark? Ever see a wall outlet spark and catch fire? Ever seen lights blow out? Please prove to me that it WASN'T any of the above.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> 11. Lateral ejection of thousands of individual 20 - 50 ton steel beams up to 500 feet



Were they core columns or perimeter columns? If the floors collapsed downward and pushed the outer perimeter column facade away from the tower proper, how far away might you find a piece of the perimeter column lattice that was 800-900 feet above the ground. Can you please show me the the parabolic trajectory of this?

Let me make this more simple for you. If I had one side of the tower's perimeter facade standing straight up, all 1300 feet high, and then toppled it sideways, how far away from the foot of that facade would I find the topmost portion? 

And guess what? No explosive needed.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> 3. Evidence of fire temperatures capable of softening steel



Oh yeah. At what temperature does steel begin to LOSE IT'S STRENGTH? Not MELT, but LOSE IT'S STRENGTH?

Source please. I'd like to see where you are getting this "information" from.


----------



## Toro

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence of fire temperatures capable of softening steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. At what temperature does steel begin to LOSE IT'S STRENGTH? Not MELT, but LOSE IT'S STRENGTH?
> 
> Source please. I'd like to see where you are getting this "information" from.
Click to expand...


Youtube videos.

47 of them.

I'm not kidding.  Wait'll 9/11insidejob tells you to go watch them as "proof."


----------



## STEEL

Christophera said:


> The FEMA deception about the core of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be harmed by that stuff if you were so full of it it was coming out your ears.  You use it to promote secret methods of mass murder and hasten the US Constitutions demise.
> 
> You post off topic to obfuscate and distract from the fact of the FEMA deception because you have no evidence to show it is not a fact.



Have you figured out the column splice yet?

Once you reassure me that you are now feeling silly because you know nothing about buildings we will move onto the next lesson: Encasing steel in concrete.


----------



## STEEL

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic dust clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a "pyroclastic" dust cloud is? Here is a definition of what pyroclastic means from this site, CVO Website - Pyroclastic Flows and Surges
> 
> 
> 
> The term "pyroclastic" - derived from the Greek words pyro (fire) and klastos (broken) - describes materials formed by the fragmentation of magma and rock by explosive volcanic activity. Most volcanic ash is basically fine-grained pyroclastic material composed of tiny particles of explosively disintegrated old volcanic rock or new magma. Larger sized pyroclastic fragments are called lapilli, blocks, or bombs. Pyroclastic flows - sometimes called nuees ardentes (French for "glowing clouds") - are hot, often incandescent mixtures of volcanic fragments and gases that sweep along close to the ground. Depending on the volume of material, proportion of solids to gas, temperature, and slope gradient, the flows can travel at velocities as great as 450 miles an hour. Pyroclastic flows can be extremely destructive and deadly because of their high temperature and mobility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when attach "pyroclastic" to the words "dust cloud", you are implying that the dust cloud was EXTREMELY HOT and filled with fragmented MAGMA and ROCK created by VOLCANIC ACTIVITY. Sorry, but I see no volcanoes in NY. I also don't see people being burned to a crisp from the dust cloud. I actually saw people emergin from the dust cloud still alive, just covered with dust.
> 
> Care to explain your exaggerated description?
Click to expand...


Maybe the volcano was hidden by all of the black smoke.

Did you ever think of THAT?


----------



## Gamolon

STEEL said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic dust clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a "pyroclastic" dust cloud is? Here is a definition of what pyroclastic means from this site, CVO Website - Pyroclastic Flows and Surges
> 
> 
> 
> The term "pyroclastic" - derived from the Greek words pyro (fire) and klastos (broken) - describes materials formed by the fragmentation of magma and rock by explosive volcanic activity. Most volcanic ash is basically fine-grained pyroclastic material composed of tiny particles of explosively disintegrated old volcanic rock or new magma. Larger sized pyroclastic fragments are called lapilli, blocks, or bombs. Pyroclastic flows - sometimes called nuees ardentes (French for "glowing clouds") - are hot, often incandescent mixtures of volcanic fragments and gases that sweep along close to the ground. Depending on the volume of material, proportion of solids to gas, temperature, and slope gradient, the flows can travel at velocities as great as 450 miles an hour. Pyroclastic flows can be extremely destructive and deadly because of their high temperature and mobility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when attach "pyroclastic" to the words "dust cloud", you are implying that the dust cloud was EXTREMELY HOT and filled with fragmented MAGMA and ROCK created by VOLCANIC ACTIVITY. Sorry, but I see no volcanoes in NY. I also don't see people being burned to a crisp from the dust cloud. I actually saw people emergin from the dust cloud still alive, just covered with dust.
> 
> Care to explain your exaggerated description?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the volcano was hidden by all of the black smoke.
> 
> Did you ever think of THAT?
Click to expand...


*scratches chin*

Interesting....


----------



## eots

well here is a  NASA scientist of exceptional merit...


Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the *NASA Exceptional Service Award* and the *Presidential Meritorious Rank Award* in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in *"Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.*  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career. 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:


"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, *huge pyroclastic* clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 800 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> well here is a  NASA scientist of exceptional merit...
> 
> 
> Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng  Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the *NASA Exceptional Service Award* and the *Presidential Meritorious Rank Award* in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in *"Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.*  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> 
> "The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, *huge pyroclastic* clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 800 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition



So because he has all these awards, he CAN'T possibly be wrong. Especially when he supposedly supports your argument right?

The fact remains that the word pyroclastic flow/dust clouds has a specific meaning. There was no MAGMA or EXTREMELY HOT GASES in those clouds. 

Thanks for playing though.


----------



## eots

witnesses reported to clouds to be extremely hot...actually...


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> witnesses reported to clouds to be extremely hot...actually...



Upwards of 1500F hot? I don't think so. Please do some research instead of bringing your garbage evidence and tactics to the table. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> witnesses reported to clouds to be extremely hot...actually...



I read this again. "Witnesses reported".... Meaning they survived. How can a human survive a "pyroclastic flow" when temperatures of a "pyroclastic flow" can reach 1500F?


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> witnesses reported to clouds to be extremely hot...actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read this again. "Witnesses reported".... Meaning they survived. How can a human survive a "pyroclastic flow" when temperatures of a "pyroclastic flow" can reach 1500F?
Click to expand...


*can reach......*and the term is widely used in describing the effects of certain man made explosions


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> witnesses reported to clouds to be extremely hot...actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upwards of 1500F hot? I don't think so. Please do some research instead of bringing your garbage evidence and tactics to the table. You're embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


agent gam has been directed to conduct discussion leading away from the fact that FEMA decieved NIST about the towers structure.  The cause of dath analysis cannot possibly be correct because collapse cannot be competently be analysed without knowing the exact structure.

The ex mayor took the NYC WTC documents to enable the deception and the disclaimer tries to separate them from the liability of providing a false cause of death.

There is no way that the structure NIST identifies with this, which BTW is the only official depiction of the towers.







And on 9-11 the structure described by the lead engineer of the twins construction identifies a concrete core.






Agents seeking to conceal the means of mass murder working for the perpetrators will always lie, misinform, collude and try to change the subject.




The description of "pyroclastic" is about the appearance.  The cloud only requires very small heated particles to form visually.  The many tiny particles rising can rise with their own heat, meaning they will not rise very far, or be driven by another source of heat, which will take them much higher.

On 9-11 the particles did not rise to relatively very high elevations.  They came back down before that happened.  However, the initial event was a pyroclastic cloud of highly heated particles, not driven by heat as a vlocano.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> *can reach......*and the term is widely used in describing the effects of certain man made explosions



Example?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Were these the special kind of high explosives that set people on fire and sever columns in basements one hour and 42 or more minutes before a building collapses from the top down, are so quiet that no one on a different floor or outside heard them, and don't leave any cut column ends in the debris, or could ol' 9/11 profiteer Willie have heard either debris falling down a shaft right after AA11 hit, or a transformer or two blowing up because their secondaries were shorted? Is someone in a basement of a hi-rise a better judge of what just happened on the 96th floor than observers who could actually see it? Is this an example of what's in those "truth" videos of yours? My GOD you people are stupid!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for doing what I predicted,refusing to look at the videos.*He talks about how he hears the explosions in the "basement" BEFORE the plane struck above*.thanks for exposing the psche op agent you are.thats what you agents always do make shit up that he is doing this for money.theres a HUGE disinformation campaine going against him and you exposed yourself as being one with your lies about him like you agents always do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He was in one of the basements, Bozo, so how the hell did ol' Willie KNOW when the plane hit?  Why didn't others report hearing explosions down there before it hit? Do you have the slightest idea how loud shaped charges are? Did you know that some of the steel down there was 7" thick? What kept the North Tower up for at least 1 hour and 42 minutes if these loud noises were demolition charges? Why did the building fall from the top down if the bottom was demolished? Do you have a f*cking brain in your head?
> Your videos are nothing more than rehashed truther bullsh*t that's been thoroughly debunked a million times. Willie's lawsuit was tossed out of court WITH PREJUDICE. Do you know what that legal term means? Do you think a high-powered microwave weapon brought down UA93? Willie does, and he sued the whole US government for bombing the WTC and downing UA 93, among other ludicrous claims. Why do you nuts have to keep lying? Willie does it for the money. What's your excuse?*
Click to expand...


they did idiot.you obviously have never read David Ray Griffiths book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING.unlike NIST and popular mechanics Griffith DID  research.Willie was also on like the 24th floor Bozo.of course I do,thats why you HEAR the explosions going off Bozo.I already answered it for you,they were mistimed charges doofus that were not suppoe to go off. yeah thats what you disinfo agents ALWAYS come back with when you cant counter the facts,instead of addressing what the videos TALK about you just go off on ramblings like this.the only thing thats been debunked as we both know is the NIST report and the 9/11 coverup commission dis in fo agent.of course it was tossed out,the government is corrupt idiot.lies as always dis in fo agent.your funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> kevin ryan is an x-reasercher at underwriters
> 
> 
> YouTube - Kevin Ryan 9/11 Truth



they always ignore that proof of Ryans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albury Smith said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. Bullshit. Let's put your money where your mouth is. Let's see your proof that steel will only weaken at temps of 2700F. Got a link or a manual that supports your claim? You're full of shit. This is completely wrong. Steel loses 50% of it's strength at 540C (1004F) after 10 minutes. It loses 90% of it's strength after 30 minutes at a temperature of 749C (1380F).
> 
> Visit these sites for various discussion of when steel STARTS TO WEAKEN and when steel MELTS. Maybe you'll learn something, but I doubt it. You seem incapable of learning.
> 
> New Covenant: History is made: Fire melts steel...
> Structural steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Fire resistance of steel framed buildings - Fire damage assessment of hot rolled structural steel
> 
> Here are a few links just to get you going. Now, where is your proof that steel oinly starts to weaken at temps of 2700F? I bet you don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha.thats hysterical that you use WIKIPEDIA as a source.its a known fact that they have a history of being untruthful.they can type in ANYTHING they want to dis in fo agent.No reason to believe your other links arent disinformation as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why don't you Google it then, chucklehead? You're fos about when steel begins weakening.*
Click to expand...


ah still avoiding the point how Wiki has a huge history of outright lies I see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for doing what I predicted,refusing to look at the videos.*He talks about how he hears the explosions in the "basement" BEFORE the plane struck above*.thanks for exposing the psche op agent you are.thats what you agents always do make shit up that he is doing this for money.theres a HUGE disinformation campaine going against him and you exposed yourself as being one with your lies about him like you agents always do.
> 
> 
> 
> *He was in one of the basements, Bozo, so how the hell did ol' Willie KNOW when the plane hit?
> 
> 
> others did..
> 
> 
> 
> controled demolitin takes out the central colums first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> it has  been thourgly debunked...by whom...not the 9/11 commision...not NIST...WHO ?
> POULAR MECHANICS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willie's lawsuit was tossed out of court WITH PREJUDICE. Do you know what that legal term means? Do you think a high-powered microwave weapon brought down UA93? Willie does, and he sued the whole US government for bombing the WTC and downing UA 93, among other ludicrous claims. Why do you nuts have to keep lying? Willie does it for the money. What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah really.It sure hasnt been debunked by the 9/11 COVERUP commission, NIST or popular mechanics.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.
> 
> Why did this account description change?
> 
> I wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's why:
> store
> He takes PayPal and credit cards.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mixing two different statements from two different people on two different issues
Click to expand...


typical of disinformation agents.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Also, in William's first accounts of what happened, way back before he started to get "famous", he said described the initials noises not as "explosions", but as loud "rumblings". As if someone was moving large pieces of furniture across the floor.
> 
> Why did this account description change?
> 
> I wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's why:
> store
> He takes PayPal and credit cards.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mixing two different statements from two different people on two different issues
Click to expand...


typical ploy of disinformation agents.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *can reach......*and the term is widely used in describing the effects of certain man made explosions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
Click to expand...



Glossary of Terms ASH - fine pyroclastic fragments equal to or less than 4 millimeters in diameter. ... ash and other pyroclastic fragments that is formed by volcanic explosion. ... by sudden breaking of rocks either by natural or *man-made *causes. ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Mr. Bullshit. Let's put your money where your mouth is. Let's see your proof that steel will only weaken at temps of 2700F. Got a link or a manual that supports your claim? You're full of shit. This is completely wrong. Steel loses 50% of it's strength at 540C (1004F) after 10 minutes. It loses 90% of it's strength after 30 minutes at a temperature of 749C (1380F).
> 
> Visit these sites for various discussion of when steel STARTS TO WEAKEN and when steel MELTS. Maybe you'll learn something, but I doubt it. You seem incapable of learning.
> 
> New Covenant: History is made: Fire melts steel...
> Structural steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Fire resistance of steel framed buildings - Fire damage assessment of hot rolled structural steel
> 
> Here are a few links just to get you going. Now, where is your proof that steel oinly starts to weaken at temps of 2700F? I bet you don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha.thats hysterical that you use WIKIPEDIA as a source.its a known fact that they have a history of being untruthful.they can type in ANYTHING they want to dis in fo agent.No reason to believe your other links arent disinformation as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the "smoke at the base of the tower" you are talking about?
Click to expand...


No Mr Bullshit,THATS not the smoke I am referring to.I am referring to the smoke rising from the towers SEEN by many witnesses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> I just posted the proof.. you ignored it




just like they didnt watch ONE of my videos like i asked them to.9/11 apologists only see what they want to see of course and they never do watch the vidoes and talk about them when i ask them to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happens to the columns that are supporting the upper third of the tower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are twice wrong.
> 
> They didn't exist so fire had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stop supporting the secret methods of mass murder agent.
> 
> Thats exactly what these disinformation agents are doing alright.Their no better of a person than the neocons in the Bush administration who pulled this off.as i said earlier,in the end,they will be horrified by what they have done and pay for it.Karma always comes back to suffer fools like them and they are going to experience it in the worst way along with the real terrorists such as Bush,Cheney,Wolferitz,Powell,Silverstein,Rumsfield,Ashcroft,Rice,Clinton, and the ones in the Obama administration who continue to participate in the coverup.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> YouTube - WTC7: NIST Finally Admits Freefall (Part I)



which pretty much puts an end to this whole debate and proves beyond a doubt that explosives brought those towers down since NIST cant get around the fact that those towers fell at freefall speed which is only possible when explosives are used.


----------



## Christophera

NIST cannot provide a competent analysis of death IF they are using the wrong structural design for the buildings analysed.

Clearly, if there are no official plans, and the building owner provides the plans to the public, and they show signs of being digitally altered as scans of blueprints, then a new analysis of the buildings downing needs to be done.

This is from the revision table of A-A-159






the original is here.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

The digital anomalie seen there is an impossibility with a scanned pencil drawing at the original scale.

There is a conspiracy to deceive the official investigation and the truth movement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> THIS right here below is WHY this whole discussion if explosives brought the towers down is irrelevent and proves once and fall all they did and ends the debate.Of course you only see things that fit YOUR versions so as we both know,you psche op agents wont admit the obvious here that this proves and  ends the discussion that explosives brought the towers down.
> 
> NIST has failed to disprove the controlled demolition hypothesis and clings to a gravity-assisted collapse hypothesis. This is a disservice to Americans and the world--as GROWING numbers of people doubt the 9/11 official myths.
> 
> The Twin Towers' destruction exhibited all the characteristics of destruction by explosions:
> 
> 1. Extremely rapid onset of &#8220;collapse&#8221;
> 
> 2. Sounds of explosions at plane impact zone &#8212; a full second prior to collapse (heard by 118 first responders as well as by media reporters)
> 
> 3. Observations of flashes (seen by numerous professionals)
> 
> 4. Squibs, or &#8220;mistimed&#8221; explosions, 40 floors below the &#8220;collapsing&#8221; building seen in all the videos
> 
> 5. Mid-air pulverization of all the 90,000 tons of concrete and steel decking, filing cabinets & 1000 people &#8211; mostly to dust
> 
> 6. Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic dust clouds
> 
> 7. Vertical progression of full building perimeter demolition waves
> 
> 8. Symmetrical collapse &#8211; through the path of greatest resistance &#8211; at nearly free-fall speed &#8212; the columns gave no resistance
> 
> 9. 1,400 foot diameter field of equally distributed debris &#8211; outside of building footprint
> 
> 10. Blast waves blew out windows in buildings 400 feet away
> 
> 11. Lateral ejection of thousands of individual 20 - 50 ton steel beams up to 500 feet
> 
> 12. Total destruction of the building down to individual structural steel elements &#8211; obliterating the steel core structure.
> 
> 13. Tons of molten Metal found by FDNY under all 3 high-rises (no other possible source other than an incendiary cutting charge such as Thermate)
> 
> 14. Chemical signature of Thermate (high tech incendiary) found in slag, solidified molten metal, and dust samples by Physics professor Steven Jones, PhD.
> 
> 15. FEMA finds rapid oxidation and intergranular melting on structural steel samples
> 
> 16. More than 1000 Bodies are unaccounted for &#8212; 700 tiny bone fragments found on top of nearby buildings
> 
> And exhibited none of the characteristics of destruction by fire, i.e.
> 
> 1. Slow onset with large visible deformations
> 
> 2. Asymmetrical collapse which follows the path of least resistance (laws of conservation of momentum would cause a falling, intact, from the point of plane impact, to the side most damaged by the fires)
> 
> 3. Evidence of fire temperatures capable of softening steel
> 
> 4. High-rise buildings with much larger, hotter, and longer lasting fires have never &#8220;collapsed&#8221;
> 
> helicopter view of North Tower looking over Building 7: Massive interlaced vertical columns of the North Tower are seen falling outward--their ends severed and glowing white--while streaming smoke from the ends. Gravity? Thermate? NIST admits to NOT TESTING any WTC debris for explosives/demolition residue. This amounts to criminal negligence--and underlies all the debate in this thread. Had NIST done its proper job--recognizing that there were over 500 eyewitness reports, many of which identified "explosions" which were NOT COINCIDENT with the planes crashing or the buildings collapsing. News footage reveals explosions. It took a Freedom of Information Act petition to get to these eyewitness testimonies about explosions--testimonies that were OMITTED from the 9/11 Commission Report.
> 
> Typical of many 9/11 "discussions" several participants here rely upon tactics of ridicule rather than intelligent debate with evidence. When you finally awake to who you have been, you will be horrified at what you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does Eots video he just posted about how NIST finally admits that the towers collapsed at freefall speed end this debate and proves to these dis in fo agents Gam and Albury that explosives brought the towers down as does witness testimonys,but I see they didnt even bother addressing this post since they know they cant counter it. Looks like they ran out of bullshit to make up huh Chris?
> 
> 
> Well thats it for me,if they wont even look at my videos that prove explosives brought the towers down,ignore it that NIST shot themselves in the foot that explosives brought the towers down by ADMITTING to freefall speed,wont even tackle this post since the dis in fo agents know it proves explosives brought the towers down,then screw them.Let them keep bringing on the negative karma on themselevs that their going to suffer for big time with the people in the Bush administration for being willing to be paid off money by the government to spead their lies and propaganda.Like I said,in the end they will be horrified by what they have done and suffer the consequences for their actions.If thats what they want for themselves,so be it.their the ones that are going to suffer for their actions  in the end.thats their choice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> NIST cannot provide a competent analysis of death IF they are using the wrong structural design for the buildings analysed.
> 
> Clearly, if there are no official plans, and the building owner provides the plans to the public, and they show signs of being digitally altered as scans of blueprints, then a new analysis of the buildings downing needs to be done.
> 
> This is from the revision table of A-A-159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original is here.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> The digital anomalie seen there is an impossibility with a scanned pencil drawing at the original scale.
> 
> There is a conspiracy to deceive the official investigation and the truth movement.



true enough.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *can reach......*and the term is widely used in describing the effects of certain man made explosions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glossary of Terms ASH - fine pyroclastic fragments equal to or less than 4 millimeters in diameter. ... ash and other pyroclastic fragments that is formed by volcanic explosion. ... by sudden breaking of rocks either by natural or *man-made *causes. ...
Click to expand...


The term was PYROCLASTIC, not ASH. Look up pyroclastic.

Nice try.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> NIST cannot provide a competent analysis of death IF they are using the wrong structural design for the buildings analysed.
> 
> Clearly, if there are no official plans, and the building owner provides the plans to the public, and they show signs of being digitally altered as scans of blueprints, then a new analysis of the buildings downing needs to be done.
> 
> This is from the revision table of A-A-159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original is here.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> The digital anomalie seen there is an impossibility with a scanned pencil drawing at the original scale.
> 
> There is a conspiracy to deceive the official investigation and the truth movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true enough.
Click to expand...


Another classic example of the conspiracy to decieve is the fact that the first website about 9-11 conspiracy now hosts those plans on their server, and gage links to them.  gage will not comment on the images of 9-11 showing the concrete core and other independently verified evidence nor will he provide justification for his blind belief in FEMA.  This is the same sheet as the zoomed revision table in the quoted above and the anomalies can be seen at left below in the table.

The fake plans have another aspect that is very obvious.  The title block is lettered free hand, something absolutely inconcievable for final plans for the tallest buildings in the world at the time.  Note also the date. A zero preceding digits was unusual until after 2000.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happens to the columns that are supporting the upper third of the tower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are twice wrong.
> 
> They didn't exist so fire had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stop supporting the secret methods of mass murder agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what these disinformation agents are doing alright.Their no better of a person than the neocons in the Bush administration who pulled this off.as i said earlier,in the end,they will be horrified by what they have done and pay for it.Karma always comes back to suffer fools like them and they are going to experience it in the worst way along with the real terrorists such as Bush,Cheney,Wolferitz,Powell,Silverstein,Rumsfield,Ashcroft,Rice,Clinton, and the ones in the Obama administration who continue to participate in the coverup.
Click to expand...


More than a coverup.  It is a massive infiltration that is partly invisible to many because of unreasonable fears created over a thousand years ago for the express purpose of utilization now.  The many are controlled by the unreasonable fears and will allow the the destruction of the US Constitution before they confront those fears.  They are unconscious and free speech is so violated, or freedom of the press so supressed, that no reasoning in a true public venue is allowed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey Chris,did you see the last two paragraphs of mine from my third post? thats the last comment i would like from you to me before I leave here.I figure since that post wasnt even addressed since they have run out of B.S to post LOl and especially after 70 pages,its time to leave here.LOL.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Example?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossary of Terms ASH - fine pyroclastic fragments equal to or less than 4 millimeters in diameter. ... ash *and other pyroclastic fragments *that is formed by volcanic explosion. ... by sudden breaking of rocks *either by natural *or *man-made *causes. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The term was PYROCLASTIC, not ASH. Look up pyroclastic.
> 
> Nice try.
Click to expand...


and in that definition uses the term pyroclastic in describing ash cloud from a man made source...if you can not coincide this fact...you are either disingenuous or have reading comprehension difficulties


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Chris,did you see the last two paragraphs of mine from my third post? thats the last comment i would like from you to me before I leave here.I figure since that post wasnt even addressed since they have run out of B.S to post LOl and especially after 70 pages,its time to leave here.LOL.



I'm afraid the agents have made such a deposit of obscuring posts of the thread, I wouldn't know where to look.

All I can try to do is keep some actual evidence that is useful now, for gaining more truth, visible on each page.  

The officials think they've saisfied due process.  I can pove it is not satisfies because those analyzing collapse were given erroneous structural information, so the cause of death, which is supposed to be collapse is in valid.

FEMA told NIST that the core of the Twins looked like this.






Then on 9-11 the actual core is seen.






Not one piece of structural steel protruding.  Not a steel framework.

It is concrete like the information of the chief engineer given to Newseek on September 13, 2001.

Do you realize that they are here to try and obscure my information because it is factual and useful to gaining more truth.

Where else does a description of the actual structures of this image get found?






In the above image the crane platform can be seen.  Long diagonals just inside the interior box columns that surround the core, at the level of the 3rd floor below the top.  The crane towers, heavily trusses, fit into the sockets in the crane platform.

On the right the first row of elevator guide rail support steel is seen inside the concrete core wall cast between it and the interior box column that has the 1x3 "I" beam wrapping around for the floors.  Horizontal braces were cast through the concrete wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> In the above image the crane platform can be seen.  Long diagonals just inside the interior box columns that surround the core, at the level of the 3rd floor below the top.  The crane towers fit into the sockets in the crane platform.


and no concrete can be seen


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above image the crane platform can be seen.  Long diagonals just inside the interior box columns that surround the core, at the level of the 3rd floor below the top.  The crane towers fit into the sockets in the crane platform.
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete can be seen
Click to expand...


Correct, and no steel can be seen below where it counts.  In the construciton photo above, seven floors lower, there was concrete, 60 feet back from the perimeter columns in a dark hole.  That construciton photo shows that what you are trying to call core columns has butt plates joining sections together.  They are way too weak for a "core column".   Only a 100% fillet weld will suffice.






The videograpers producing the 1990 PBS documentary that has been disappeared, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", said that good pictures of the concrete core were hard to find for those reasons.

Part of the same video found, certainly filmed at about the same time in construction, but not included in the "Building the World Trade Center", which the 1990 PBS described as inaccurate and misleading, relating to the description of "core columns", showed one exceptional shot at a time when the concrete was actually at the level of the top floor and exposed to daylight.  From the background forward was seen: Atlantic ocean, perimeter columns, perhaps 2 interior box columns, form wood of the outside of the concrete wall with large hardstone aggregate, the tops of rebar, a dark vertical face of concrete.

The only other really good shot was when the sloping top of the pour at a low corner when it happened to have good light on exterior formboards, the corner ripped open, light came almost down the wall line to show perhaps 3 of the huge rebar on 4 foot center.  It was a black and white taken by an inspector.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above image the crane platform can be seen.  Long diagonals just inside the interior box columns that surround the core, at the level of the 3rd floor below the top.  The crane towers fit into the sockets in the crane platform.
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete can be seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, and no steel can be seen below where it counts.  In the construciton photo above, seven floors lower, there was concrete, 60 feet back from the perimeter columns in a dark hole.  That construciton photo shows that what you are trying to call core columns has butt plates joining sections together.  They are way too weak for a "core column".   Only a 100% fillet weld will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videograpers producing the 1990 PBS documentary that has been disappeared, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", said that good pictures of the concrete core were hard to find for those reasons.
> 
> Part of the same video found, certainly filmed at about the same time in construction, but not included in the "Building the World Trade Center", which the 1990 PBS described as inaccurate and misleading, relating to the description of "core columns", showed one exceptional shot at a time when the concrete was actually at the level of the top floor and exposed to daylight.  From the background forward was seen: Atlantic ocean, perimeter columns, perhaps 2 interior box columns, form wood of the outside of the concrete wall with large hardstone aggregate, the tops of rebar, a dark vertical face of concrete.
> 
> The only other really good shot was when the sloping top of the pour at a low corner when it happened to have good light on exterior formboards, the corner ripped open, light came almost down the wall line to show perhaps 3 of the huge rebar on 4 foot center.  It was a black and white taken by an inspector.
Click to expand...

and a "dark hole" could be caused by gypsums wallbord that we have already seen were used in the core
your attempt to paint that image as proof of concrete in the core is total BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete can be seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and no steel can be seen below where it counts.  In the construciton photo above, seven floors lower, there was concrete, 60 feet back from the perimeter columns in a dark hole.  That construciton photo shows that what you are trying to call core columns has butt plates joining sections together.  They are way too weak for a "core column".   Only a 100% fillet weld will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videograpers producing the 1990 PBS documentary that has been disappeared, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", said that good pictures of the concrete core were hard to find for those reasons.
> 
> Part of the same video found, certainly filmed at about the same time in construction, but not included in the "Building the World Trade Center", which the 1990 PBS described as inaccurate and misleading, relating to the description of "core columns", showed one exceptional shot at a time when the concrete was actually at the level of the top floor and exposed to daylight.  From the background forward was seen: Atlantic ocean, perimeter columns, perhaps 2 interior box columns, form wood of the outside of the concrete wall with large hardstone aggregate, the tops of rebar, a dark vertical face of concrete.
> 
> The only other really good shot was when the sloping top of the pour at a low corner when it happened to have good light on exterior formboards, the corner ripped open, light came almost down the wall line to show perhaps 3 of the huge rebar on 4 foot center.  It was a black and white taken by an inspector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and a "dark hole" could be caused by gypsums wallbord that we have already seen were used in the core
> your attempt to paint that image as proof of concrete in the core is total BULLSHIT
Click to expand...


Since you aren't stupid enough to state that wallboard would still be attached to steel after hundereds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it, I can see why you garbled that sentence. BBBBwbwwaaaaaaahaaaa

There are many images that show concrete, all of them considered with the information of of the chief engineer in the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001

Here is a beautiful end view of the WTC 1 west core wall left of the spire.  Note the empty core to the left of the concrete wall.






Stop supporting that the secret means of mass murder remain secret.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and no steel can be seen below where it counts.  In the construciton photo above, seven floors lower, there was concrete, 60 feet back from the perimeter columns in a dark hole.  That construciton photo shows that what you are trying to call core columns has butt plates joining sections together.  They are way too weak for a "core column".   Only a 100% fillet weld will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videograpers producing the 1990 PBS documentary that has been disappeared, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", said that good pictures of the concrete core were hard to find for those reasons.
> 
> Part of the same video found, certainly filmed at about the same time in construction, but not included in the "Building the World Trade Center", which the 1990 PBS described as inaccurate and misleading, relating to the description of "core columns", showed one exceptional shot at a time when the concrete was actually at the level of the top floor and exposed to daylight.  From the background forward was seen: Atlantic ocean, perimeter columns, perhaps 2 interior box columns, form wood of the outside of the concrete wall with large hardstone aggregate, the tops of rebar, a dark vertical face of concrete.
> 
> The only other really good shot was when the sloping top of the pour at a low corner when it happened to have good light on exterior formboards, the corner ripped open, light came almost down the wall line to show perhaps 3 of the huge rebar on 4 foot center.  It was a black and white taken by an inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> and a "dark hole" could be caused by gypsums wallbord that we have already seen were used in the core
> your attempt to paint that image as proof of concrete in the core is total BULLSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you aren't stupid enough to state that wallboard would still be attached to steel after hundereds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it, I can see why you garbled that sentence. BBBBwbwwaaaaaaahaaaa
> 
> There are many images that show concrete, all of them considered with the information of of the chief engineer in the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001
> 
> Here is a beautiful end view of the WTC 1 west core wall left of the spire.  Note the empty core to the left of the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting that the secret means of mass murder remain secret.
Click to expand...

you are the one supporting the means of mass murder as perpetrated by Al Qaeda


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a "dark hole" could be caused by gypsums wallbord that we have already seen were used in the core
> your attempt to paint that image as proof of concrete in the core is total BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you aren't stupid enough to state that wallboard would still be attached to steel after hundereds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it, I can see why you garbled that sentence. BBBBwbwwaaaaaaahaaaa
> 
> There are many images that show concrete, all of them considered with the information of of the chief engineer in the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001
> 
> Here is a beautiful end view of the WTC 1 west core wall left of the spire.  Note the empty core to the left of the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting that the secret means of mass murder remain secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are the one supporting the means of mass murder as perpetrated by Al Qaeda
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say that only 19 arabs were responsible and there were no other factors?

The perpetrators try to assert that but without the plans for the structure in question, the cause of death cannot be ascertained.  To assert otherwise is illogical and working to cover the actual methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you aren't stupid enough to state that wallboard would still be attached to steel after hundereds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it, I can see why you garbled that sentence. BBBBwbwwaaaaaaahaaaa
> 
> There are many images that show concrete, all of them considered with the information of of the chief engineer in the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001
> 
> Here is a beautiful end view of the WTC 1 west core wall left of the spire.  Note the empty core to the left of the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting that the secret means of mass murder remain secret.
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one supporting the means of mass murder as perpetrated by Al Qaeda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that only 19 arabs were responsible and there were no other factors?
> 
> The perpetrators try to assert that but without the plans for the structure in question, the cause of death cannot be ascertained.  To assert otherwise is illogical and working to cover the actual methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

keep supporting the terrorists


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one supporting the means of mass murder as perpetrated by Al Qaeda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that only 19 arabs were responsible and there were no other factors?
> 
> The perpetrators try to assert that but without the plans for the structure in question, the cause of death cannot be ascertained.  To assert otherwise is illogical and working to cover the actual methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep supporting the terrorists
Click to expand...


Bush dupe...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOMKdILRM5I]YouTube - Bush: "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories..."[/ame]


----------



## eots

moron..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpPABLW6F_A]YouTube - Either you are with us or you are with the terrorists[/ame]


----------



## STEEL

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above image the crane platform can be seen.  Long diagonals just inside the interior box columns that surround the core, at the level of the 3rd floor below the top.  The crane towers fit into the sockets in the crane platform.
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete can be seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, and no steel can be seen below where it counts.  In the construciton photo above, seven floors lower, there was concrete, 60 feet back from the perimeter columns in a dark hole.  That construciton photo shows that what you are trying to call core columns has butt plates joining sections together.  They are way too weak for a "core column".   Only a 100% fillet weld will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videograpers producing the 1990 PBS documentary that has been disappeared, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", said that good pictures of the concrete core were hard to find for those reasons.
> 
> Part of the same video found, certainly filmed at about the same time in construction, but not included in the "Building the World Trade Center", which the 1990 PBS described as inaccurate and misleading, relating to the description of "core columns", showed one exceptional shot at a time when the concrete was actually at the level of the top floor and exposed to daylight.  From the background forward was seen: Atlantic ocean, perimeter columns, perhaps 2 interior box columns, form wood of the outside of the concrete wall with large hardstone aggregate, the tops of rebar, a dark vertical face of concrete.
> 
> The only other really good shot was when the sloping top of the pour at a low corner when it happened to have good light on exterior formboards, the corner ripped open, light came almost down the wall line to show perhaps 3 of the huge rebar on 4 foot center.  It was a black and white taken by an inspector.
Click to expand...


Since you ignored my other posts...

Please explain to me how they splice columns of different sizes together.

It takes a little more than a simplistic diagram of what a fillet weld is.  The columns at the top of a building are not the same size as those at the base of the building.  How do you suppose they achieve a full fillet weld at these splices?

Let me help:  they use a plate.  But you already knew that.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that only 19 arabs were responsible and there were no other factors?
> 
> The perpetrators try to assert that but without the plans for the structure in question, the cause of death cannot be ascertained.  To assert otherwise is illogical and working to cover the actual methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> keep supporting the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush dupe...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOMKdILRM5I]YouTube - Bush: "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories..."[/ame]
Click to expand...

Alex Jones idiot


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> moron..
> 
> YouTube - Either you are with us or you are with the terrorists


yes, you ARE a moron for believing Alex Jones


----------



## Christophera

STEEL said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete can be seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and no steel can be seen below where it counts.  In the construciton photo above, seven floors lower, there was concrete, 60 feet back from the perimeter columns in a dark hole.  That construciton photo shows that what you are trying to call core columns has butt plates joining sections together.  They are way too weak for a "core column".   Only a 100% fillet weld will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videograpers producing the 1990 PBS documentary that has been disappeared, The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", said that good pictures of the concrete core were hard to find for those reasons.
> 
> Part of the same video found, certainly filmed at about the same time in construction, but not included in the "Building the World Trade Center", which the 1990 PBS described as inaccurate and misleading, relating to the description of "core columns", showed one exceptional shot at a time when the concrete was actually at the level of the top floor and exposed to daylight.  From the background forward was seen: Atlantic ocean, perimeter columns, perhaps 2 interior box columns, form wood of the outside of the concrete wall with large hardstone aggregate, the tops of rebar, a dark vertical face of concrete.
> 
> The only other really good shot was when the sloping top of the pour at a low corner when it happened to have good light on exterior formboards, the corner ripped open, light came almost down the wall line to show perhaps 3 of the huge rebar on 4 foot center.  It was a black and white taken by an inspector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you ignored my other posts...
> 
> Please explain to me how they splice columns of different sizes together.
> 
> It takes a little more than a simplistic diagram of what a fillet weld is.  The columns at the top of a building are not the same size as those at the base of the building.  How do you suppose they achieve a full fillet weld at these splices?
> 
> Let me help:  they use a plate.  But you already knew that.
Click to expand...


What has happened is that the agents of the infiltrators of the US government, the ones that are working so hard to keep the secret means of mass murder secret, are so busy obscuring information in this thread, that this is the first time I've even seen your username!!!!

I don't recall from the documentary how the decreasing dimensions of the interior box columns, the only full length, high strength columns, were dealt with at the splice.  From what I've learned they are all 24" wide and the depth decreased to that with the wall thickness decreasing as well.  At or near the top they actually had such a thin wall they were extruded.

Clearly for maximum strength, plate would be used to either expand with a taper to the larger, lower section, or to narrow the lower piece, if the joint were to be fabbed onsite.  Since the interior box columns were all hand fabbed at the mill when they had the very thick wall they did at lower elevations, I would guess that the mill fabrication produced adapter sections that had a taper built into them spreading the reduction out over the full length.  That would be, by far, the strongest. 

If you examine the core wall at its base it can be seen that the entire section is tapered in its depth.  It's safe to assume that custom sections were perhaps tapering continuously, or at least over a few sticks for transition.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one supporting the means of mass murder as perpetrated by Al Qaeda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that only 19 arabs were responsible and there were no other factors?
> 
> The perpetrators try to assert that but without the plans for the structure in question, the cause of death cannot be ascertained.  To assert otherwise is illogical and working to cover the actual methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep supporting the terrorists
Click to expand...


Since I support the Consitution by demanding lawful performance or logical and reasonable due process and I use independently verified evidence, your words can be deemed facietious and the terrorism was caused by the infiltrators/perpetrators you protect.

You have no independely verified evidence for the steel core columns and FEMA, not created under the Constitution has deceived NIST, proven by the evidence I post, rendering the analysis of collapse invalid which is supposed to be the cause of death.

Clearly you support the demise of the US Constitution and the secret means of mass murder which is essentially terrorism.

Typical culprit, accusing others of what they themselves are doing.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - WTC7: NIST Finally Admits Freefall (Part I)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which pretty much puts an end to this whole debate and proves beyond a doubt that explosives brought those towers down since NIST cant get around the fact that those towers fell at freefall speed which is only possible when explosives are used.
Click to expand...


Yes. If we were in a reasonable debate.  If someone was taking notes or prepared to share those facts, yes, that would be the case.  However, the infiltration of the truth movement is widespread and the deception opposed deeply ingrained and it appears that a number of people were artificially eelvated in stature within the truth movement and are now false leadership.  They spread the lie for FEMA.

The agents are denying the concrete core are doing so in such incompetence that they cannot even describe how the columns were severed IF they existed.  gamit did at one time supported demolition.  Just to give everyone an idea of the nature of the infiltration of the truth movement works with "false opposition".  When asked how the supposed steel core columns were cut, gamit had no good description.  Setting cutting charges with adequate placement and distribution is impossible with a steel columned building.  All for faces of the box must have intimate contact with explosives.

Accodingly the agents MUST oppose the only construction method that can accomodate free fall, concrete.

*Concrete can be easily fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed explosives.* Steel cannot.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that only 19 arabs were responsible and there were no other factors?
> 
> The perpetrators try to assert that but without the plans for the structure in question, the cause of death cannot be ascertained.  To assert otherwise is illogical and working to cover the actual methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> keep supporting the terrorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I support the Consitution by demanding lawful performance or logical and reasonable due process and I use independently verified evidence, your words can be deemed facietious and the terrorism was caused by the infiltrators/perpetrators you protect.
> 
> You have no independely verified evidence for the steel core columns and FEMA, not created under the Constitution has deceived NIST, proven by the evidence I post, rendering the analysis of collapse invalid which is supposed to be the cause of death.
> 
> Clearly you support the demise of the US Constitution and the secret means of mass murder which is essentially terrorism.
> 
> Typical culprit, accusing others of what they themselves are doing.
Click to expand...

which is what you are doing'
you were the one that stated that bullshit
and you don't like it when it is used back against you
fuck off asswipe


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep supporting the terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I support the Consitution by demanding lawful performance or logical and reasonable due process and I use independently verified evidence, your words can be deemed facietious and the terrorism was caused by the infiltrators/perpetrators you protect.
> 
> You have no independely verified evidence for the steel core columns and FEMA, not created under the Constitution has deceived NIST, proven by the evidence I post, rendering the analysis of collapse invalid which is supposed to be the cause of death.
> 
> Clearly you support the demise of the US Constitution and the secret means of mass murder which is essentially terrorism.
> 
> Typical culprit, accusing others of what they themselves are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which is what you are doing'
> you were the one that stated that bullshit
> and you don't like it when it is used back against you
> fuck off asswipe
Click to expand...


I post evidence and reason, you post crude insults.  Meaning that you are unreasonable BECAUSE you have no evidence.  Actually your mentality reminds me of rumsfeld.

My evidence includes conclusive evidence from 9-11 showing massive concrete walls 400 feet off the ground,







Something that is absolutely NOT a part of what FEMA describes with the single official depiction of the core from an official source.

Note, the core is empty.  The single column on the other side is an interior box column which is outside the concrete core wall.   A fact well established in this thread.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I support the Consitution by demanding lawful performance or logical and reasonable due process and I use independently verified evidence, your words can be deemed facietious and the terrorism was caused by the infiltrators/perpetrators you protect.
> 
> You have no independely verified evidence for the steel core columns and FEMA, not created under the Constitution has deceived NIST, proven by the evidence I post, rendering the analysis of collapse invalid which is supposed to be the cause of death.
> 
> Clearly you support the demise of the US Constitution and the secret means of mass murder which is essentially terrorism.
> 
> Typical culprit, accusing others of what they themselves are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> which is what you are doing'
> you were the one that stated that bullshit
> and you don't like it when it is used back against you
> fuck off asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post evidence and reason, you post crude insults.  Meaning that you are unreasonable BECAUSE you have no evidence.  Actually your mentality reminds me of rumsfeld.
> 
> My evidence includes conclusive evidence from 9-11 showing massive concrete walls 400 feet off the ground,
> 
> <removed pic that didnt show concrete core>
> 
> Something that is absolutely NOT a part of what FEMA describes with the single official depiction of the core from an official source.
> 
> Note, the core is empty.  The single column on the other side is an interior box column which is outside the concrete core wall.   A fact well established in this thread.
Click to expand...

except your stupid images prove NOTHING of what you claim

and when are you gonna fucking learn that image you cliam as "FEMA" is not an exact plan, just a simplification of the tube within a tube construction


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happens to the columns that are supporting the upper third of the tower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are twice wrong.
> 
> They didn't exist so fire had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stop supporting the secret methods of mass murder agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what these disinformation agents are doing alright.Their no better of a person than the neocons in the Bush administration who pulled this off.as i said earlier,in the end,they will be horrified by what they have done and pay for it.Karma always comes back to suffer fools like them and they are going to experience it in the worst way along with the real terrorists such as Bush,Cheney,Wolferitz,Powell,Silverstein,Rumsfield,Ashcroft,Rice,Clinton, and the ones in the Obama administration who continue to participate in the coverup.
Click to expand...


Your list of infiltrators has all the main characters to be sure.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and that still doesn't support your claims



As if you have ever supported your claim that FEMA was correct about the core of the towers.  You have never done that and cannot do that.  It cannot be done and this thread proves it.

FEMA described the below to NIST and this graphic is the only official depiction of the towers.  It comes from the original WTC report.






On 9-11 that core structure of vertical steel columns is never seen.  What is seen is unmistakeable as a concrete core.  A steel reinforced cast concrete tube.






Construction photos are misrepresented by calling what is elevator guide rail support steel, "core columns".  Since they are never seen in the core area on 9-11 it is clear they did not have enough strength to be called "core columns".


----------



## DiveCon

again, that is NOT meant to be an exact diagram of the core, all it was was to be a simplified diagram of the "TUBE WITHIN A TUBE" construction

and the bottom pic does not show any concrete


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> again, that is NOT meant to be an exact diagram of the core, all it was was to be a simplified diagram of the "TUBE WITHIN A TUBE" construction
> 
> and the bottom pic does not show any concrete



Where is the "simplified" and needed interconnecting bracing?

As if a conceptual diagram could be exact, but that diagram is completely missing a vital feature.  

Most importantly is that there is nothing "exact".  

No plans.  The ex  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding 

Can you see any part of that here?  And if not, why?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, that is NOT meant to be an exact diagram of the core, all it was was to be a simplified diagram of the "TUBE WITHIN A TUBE" construction
> 
> and the bottom pic does not show any concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the "simplified" and needed interconnecting bracing?
> 
> As if a conceptual diagram could be exact, but that diagram is completely missing a vital feature.
> 
> Most importantly is that there is nothing "exact".
> 
> No plans.  The ex  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Can you see any part of that here?  And if not, why?
Click to expand...


it wasnt needed to the purpose to show the "tube within a tube" moron
and again, that SAME photo you have posted over and over does NOT show a concrete core no matter HOW bad you wish it to
all it shows was the SOMETHING stayed up for a short period of time and then collapsed 
now, as to why no light shines through it, it COULD be because of the gypsum wallboard that was known to have been used in the building and was already posted in this very thread during the removal as being intact on even LOWER floors


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, that is NOT meant to be an exact diagram of the core, all it was was to be a simplified diagram of the "TUBE WITHIN A TUBE" construction
> 
> and the bottom pic does not show any concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the "simplified" and needed interconnecting bracing?
> 
> As if a conceptual diagram could be exact, but that diagram is completely missing a vital feature.
> 
> Most importantly is that there is nothing "exact".
> 
> No plans.  The ex  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Can you see any part of that here?  And if not, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasnt needed to the purpose to show the "tube within a tube"
Click to expand...


I ask for some depiction at all of the needed interconnecting bracing between the fictional columns, and you evade.  You distort by implying that anyone was trying to show the "tube within a tube".  No one is or was.

You are simply evading and being manipulative.

The only logical purpose you can have for this is to keep the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.

If the perpetrators are able to do that they can continue with the insurrection and infiltrations of the United States Government under its Constitution and your actions clearly enable that as a goal.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the "simplified" and needed interconnecting bracing?
> 
> As if a conceptual diagram could be exact, but that diagram is completely missing a vital feature.
> 
> Most importantly is that there is nothing "exact".
> 
> No plans.  The ex  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Can you see any part of that here?  And if not, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt needed to the purpose to show the "tube within a tube"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask for some depiction at all of the needed interconnecting bracing between the fictional columns, and you evade.  You distort by implying that anyone was trying to show the "tube within a tube".  No one is or was.
> 
> You are simply evading and being manipulative.
> 
> The only logical purpose you can have for this is to keep the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.
> 
> If the perpetrators are able to do that they can continue with the insurrection and infiltrations of the United States Government under its Constitution and your actions clearly enable that as a goal.
Click to expand...

oh man
i give you more than you deserve and you only get ONE FUCKING LINE?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt needed to the purpose to show the "tube within a tube"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask for some depiction at all of the needed interconnecting bracing between the fictional columns, and you evade.  You distort by implying that anyone was trying to show the "tube within a tube".  No one is or was.
> 
> You are simply evading and being manipulative.
> 
> The only logical purpose you can have for this is to keep the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.
> 
> If the perpetrators are able to do that they can continue with the insurrection and infiltrations of the United States Government under its Constitution and your actions clearly enable that as a goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh man
> i give you more than you deserve and you only get ONE FUCKING LINE?
Click to expand...


The perpetrators will be very upset that you've been exposing the operation with incompetence as is well demonstrated with the usual incoherence and profanity.

The cause of death for 3,000 murders and I've proven here in this thread with the help of all opposition who have well proven they have no indepedently verified evidence to support that the steel core columns FEMA defines as the core structure of the Twin towers ever existed.

The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core and you psyops is trying to conceal that fact, ........... with nothing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask for some depiction at all of the needed interconnecting bracing between the fictional columns, and you evade.  You distort by implying that anyone was trying to show the "tube within a tube".  No one is or was.
> 
> You are simply evading and being manipulative.
> 
> The only logical purpose you can have for this is to keep the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.
> 
> If the perpetrators are able to do that they can continue with the insurrection and infiltrations of the United States Government under its Constitution and your actions clearly enable that as a goal.
> 
> 
> 
> oh man
> i give you more than you deserve and you only get ONE FUCKING LINE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will be very upset that you've been exposing the operation with incompetence as is well demonstrated with the usual incoherence and profanity.
> 
> The cause of death for 3,000 murders and I've proven here in this thread with the help of all opposition who have well proven they have no indepedently verified evidence to support that the steel core columns FEMA defines as the core structure of the Twin towers ever existed.
> 
> The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core and you psyops is trying to conceal that fact, ........... with nothing.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking clown
like i would give a shit what the perpetrators think when you dont have a fucking clue what you are talking about


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh man
> i give you more than you deserve and you only get ONE FUCKING LINE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will be very upset that you've been exposing the operation with incompetence as is well demonstrated with the usual incoherence and profanity.
> 
> The cause of death for 3,000 murders and I've proven here in this thread with the help of all opposition who have well proven they have no indepedently verified evidence to support that the steel core columns FEMA defines as the core structure of the Twin towers ever existed.
> 
> The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core and you psyops is trying to conceal that fact, ........... with nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a fucking clown
> like i would give a shit what the perpetrators think when you dont have a fucking clue what you are talking about
Click to expand...


Not only do I have a clue but I have defined the structural elements of this image showing the elevator guide rail support steel in the core of WTC 2, that you and the perpetrators want to call, "core columns".   On top of them are butt plates which are not strong enough for "core columns", which must have 100% deep fillet welds.  

The plates appear at around the 5th floor, which means 105 floors of supposed steel core columns bear on what you and FEMA want to call a column and there is no interconnecting bracing shown in the FEMA core diagram.






and after asking you to define those structures and you failed to respond, I described them, but you have no interest in any truth, so did not notice and still do not know.

BTW, for those sincere about learning about the actual structures, first, the concrete was poured no further that 7 floors below the top floor, so it's somewhere below in that image.

Research the foundations for the truth movement has been led to believe are core columns.  You will find they are a stack of steel cribbing called a "grillage", it was set on a thinn concrete pad.  No resistence to lateral forces as a "core column" must have.

The columns that did exist surrounding the concrete core, above seen with floor beams crossing them, below, seen across the far side of the core, the spire, the west, while the east concrete wall topples into the core area,






had a deep foundation that actually extended below the concrete core foundation and essentially surrounded the core foundation pinning into the limestone formation below to resist tilting.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will be very upset that you've been exposing the operation with incompetence as is well demonstrated with the usual incoherence and profanity.
> 
> The cause of death for 3,000 murders and I've proven here in this thread with the help of all opposition who have well proven they have no indepedently verified evidence to support that the steel core columns FEMA defines as the core structure of the Twin towers ever existed.
> 
> The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core and you psyops is trying to conceal that fact, ........... with nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking clown
> like i would give a shit what the perpetrators think when you dont have a fucking clue what you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only do I have a clue but I have defined the structural elements of this image showing the elevator guide rail support steel in the core of WTC 2, that you and the perpetrators want to call, "core columns".   On top of them are butt plates which are not strong enough for "core columns", which must have 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> The plates appear at around the 5th floor, which means 105 floors of supposed steel core columns bear on what you and FEMA want to call a column and there is no interconnecting bracing shown in the FEMA core diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> and after asking you to define those structures and you failed to respond, I described them, but you have no interest in any truth, so did not notice and still do not know.
> 
> BTW, for those sincere about learning about the actual structures, first, the concrete was poured no further that 7 floors below the top floor, so it's somewhere below in that image.
> 
> Research the foundations for the truth movement has been led to believe are core columns.  You will find they are a stack of steel cribbing called a "grillage", it was set on a thinn concrete pad.  No resistence to lateral forces as a "core column" must have.
> 
> The columns that did exist surronding the concrete core, the one here seen across the far side of the core, the west, while the east concrete wall topples into the core area.
Click to expand...

again, as you have been told repeatedly
you see core columns and no concrete
yet another massive fail by you


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking clown
> like i would give a shit what the perpetrators think when you dont have a fucking clue what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I have a clue but I have defined the structural elements of this image showing the elevator guide rail support steel in the core of WTC 2, that you and the perpetrators want to call, "core columns".   On top of them are butt plates which are not strong enough for "core columns", which must have 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plates appear at around the 5th floor, which means 105 floors of supposed steel core columns bear on what you and FEMA want to call a column and there is no interconnecting bracing shown in the FEMA core diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> and after asking you to define those structures and you failed to respond, I described them, but you have no interest in any truth, so did not notice and still do not know.
> 
> BTW, for those sincere about learning about the actual structures, first, the concrete was poured no further that 7 floors below the top floor, so it's somewhere below in that image.
> 
> Research the foundations for the truth movement has been led to believe are core columns.  You will find they are a stack of steel cribbing called a "grillage", it was set on a thinn concrete pad.  No resistence to lateral forces as a "core column" must have.
> 
> The columns that did exist surronding the concrete core, the one here seen across the far side of the core, the west, while the east concrete wall topples into the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, as you have been told repeatedly
> you see core columns and no concrete
> yet another massive fail by you
Click to expand...


I never claimed that image shows concrete.  I explain, very logically that the connections seen left and right of the center crane on top of the elevator guide rail support steel are called butt plates and are too weak for core columns.

In this image here, on 9-11, is concrete.






another.  The west concrete wall of WTC 1 core left of the spire.






Your selectivity exposes your unreasonable efforts to keep that dirty secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 to kill 3,000 people.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I have a clue but I have defined the structural elements of this image showing the elevator guide rail support steel in the core of WTC 2, that you and the perpetrators want to call, "core columns".   On top of them are butt plates which are not strong enough for "core columns", which must have 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> 
> 
> The plates appear at around the 5th floor, which means 105 floors of supposed steel core columns bear on what you and FEMA want to call a column and there is no interconnecting bracing shown in the FEMA core diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> and after asking you to define those structures and you failed to respond, I described them, but you have no interest in any truth, so did not notice and still do not know.
> 
> BTW, for those sincere about learning about the actual structures, first, the concrete was poured no further that 7 floors below the top floor, so it's somewhere below in that image.
> 
> Research the foundations for the truth movement has been led to believe are core columns.  You will find they are a stack of steel cribbing called a "grillage", it was set on a thinn concrete pad.  No resistence to lateral forces as a "core column" must have.
> 
> The columns that did exist surronding the concrete core, the one here seen across the far side of the core, the west, while the east concrete wall topples into the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> again, as you have been told repeatedly
> you see core columns and no concrete
> yet another massive fail by you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed that image shows concrete.  I explain, very logically that the connections seen left and right of the center crane on top of the elevator guide rail support steel are called butt plates and are too weak for core columns.
> 
> In this image here, on 9-11, is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> another.  The west concrete wall of WTC 1 core left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> Your selectivity exposes your unreasonable efforts to keep that dirty secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 to kill 3,000 people.
Click to expand...

once again, you just waste bandwidth


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I have a clue but I have defined the structural elements of this image showing the elevator guide rail support steel in the core of WTC 2, that you and the perpetrators want to call, "core columns".   On top of them are butt plates which are not strong enough for "core columns", which must have 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plates appear at around the 5th floor, which means 105 floors of supposed steel core columns bear on what you and FEMA want to call a column and there is no interconnecting bracing shown in the FEMA core diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> and after asking you to define those structures and you failed to respond, I described them, but you have no interest in any truth, so did not notice and still do not know.
> 
> BTW, for those sincere about learning about the actual structures, first, the concrete was poured no further that 7 floors below the top floor, so it's somewhere below in that image.
> 
> Research the foundations for the truth movement has been led to believe are core columns.  You will find they are a stack of steel cribbing called a "grillage", it was set on a thinn concrete pad.  No resistence to lateral forces as a "core column" must have.
> 
> The columns that did exist surronding the concrete core, the one here seen across the far side of the core, the west, while the east concrete wall topples into the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> again, as you have been told repeatedly
> you see core columns and no concrete
> yet another massive fail by you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never claimed that image shows concrete.  I explain, very logically that the connections seen left and right of the center crane on top of the elevator guide rail support steel are called butt plates and are too weak for core columns.
> 
> In this image here, on 9-11, is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another.  The west concrete wall of WTC 1 core left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your selectivity exposes your unreasonable efforts to keep that dirty secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 to kill 3,000 people.
Click to expand...


fuck off, shitstain.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, as you have been told repeatedly
> you see core columns and no concrete
> yet another massive fail by you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that image shows concrete.  I explain, very logically that the connections seen left and right of the center crane on top of the elevator guide rail support steel are called butt plates and are too weak for core columns.
> 
> In this image here, on 9-11, is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another.  The west concrete wall of WTC 1 core left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your selectivity exposes your unreasonable efforts to keep that dirty secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 to kill 3,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off, shitstain.
Click to expand...


Since you have no evidence what I said must reasonably taken as true.  One can only conclude that you intend to prevent people being aware of how 3,000 were murdered, because the cause of death is inaccurate and I've rpoven that over and over.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that image shows concrete.  I explain, very logically that the connections seen left and right of the center crane on top of the elevator guide rail support steel are called butt plates and are too weak for core columns.
> 
> In this image here, on 9-11, is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another.  The west concrete wall of WTC 1 core left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your selectivity exposes your unreasonable efforts to keep that dirty secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 to kill 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, shitstain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence what I said must reasonably taken as true.  One can only conclude that you intend to prevent people being aware of how 3,000 were murdered, because the cause of death is inaccurate and I've rpoven that over and over.
Click to expand...


We already know how they were murdered, you pathetic little cumstain.  Go jerk off to your Alex jones videos, you stupid fuckhead.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, shitstain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence what I said must reasonably taken as true.  One can only conclude that you intend to prevent people being aware of how 3,000 were murdered, because the cause of death is inaccurate and I've rpoven that over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already know how they were murdered, you pathetic little cumstain.  Go jerk off to your Alex jones videos, you stupid fuckhead.
Click to expand...


Very sorry there is no interest in protection of the Constitution in your behavior despite the presentation of independently verified evidence that FEMA has deceived the agency producing the cause of death analysis.  Such behavior would indicate you prefer the falacious cause of death rather than the truth as well as the perpetuation of the demise of the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence what I said must reasonably taken as true.  One can only conclude that you intend to prevent people being aware of how 3,000 were murdered, because the cause of death is inaccurate and I've rpoven that over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know how they were murdered, you pathetic little cumstain.  Go jerk off to your Alex jones videos, you stupid fuckhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very sorry there is no interest in protection of the Constitution in your behavior despite the presentation of independently verified evidence that FEMA has deceived the agency producing the cause of death analysis.  Such behavior would indicate you prefer the falacious cause of death rather than the truth as well as the perpetuation of the demise of the Constitution.
Click to expand...

the constitution has nothing to do with mocking your stupid fucking ass


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already know how they were murdered, you pathetic little cumstain.  Go jerk off to your Alex jones videos, you stupid fuckhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry there is no interest in protection of the Constitution in your behavior despite the presentation of independently verified evidence that FEMA has deceived the agency producing the cause of death analysis.  Such behavior would indicate you prefer the falacious cause of death rather than the truth as well as the perpetuation of the demise of the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the constitution has nothing to do with mocking your stupid fucking ass
Click to expand...


But it is you that lacks evidence and fails to observe facts relating to a failure to provide due process in 3,000 murders and I contend that the due process violation on that scale seriously weakens the Consitution and seek to have due process served.

Essentially you are condoning that the secret mean of mass murder remain secret and that lawful performance by government be ignored to the degree where the Consitution be destroyed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very sorry there is no interest in protection of the Constitution in your behavior despite the presentation of independently verified evidence that FEMA has deceived the agency producing the cause of death analysis.  Such behavior would indicate you prefer the falacious cause of death rather than the truth as well as the perpetuation of the demise of the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> the constitution has nothing to do with mocking your stupid fucking ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But is is you that lacks evidence and fails to observe facts relating to a failure to provide due process in 3,000 murders and I contend that the due process violation on that scale seriously weakens the Consitution and seek to have due process served.
> 
> Essentially you are condoning that the secret mean of mass murder remain secret and that lawful performance by government be ignored to the degree where the Consitution be destroyed.
Click to expand...

no, seek out professional help you fucking sick puppy


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



To my understanding; If and only if the Federal Emergency Management Agency was inaccurate about the construction of the towers in their presentation, then a new analysis MUST be conducted before you can accept any of their findings?  

Therefore, If and only if the Federal Emergency Management Agency's data was used, by any other outside party, as a basis for further analysis that said further analysis is totally bogus and should be rejected immediately.

Is this a fair analysis of your initial argument?


----------



## Si modo

9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says


----------



## Christophera

Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my understanding; If and only if the Federal Emergency Management Agency was inaccurate about the construction of the towers in their presentation, then a new analysis MUST be conducted before you can accept any of their findings?
> 
> Therefore, If and only if the Federal Emergency Management Agency's data was used, by any other outside party, as a basis for further analysis that said further analysis is totally bogus and should be rejected immediately.
> 
> Is this a fair analysis of your initial argument?
Click to expand...


Yep, that is it.  If FEMA did decieve NIST, then, that must be determined and the best way for that to be done is the plans that guiliani took or the port authority plans, they deny they have.

No analysis using the FEMA data as a basis, by any outside party, can be considered valid.

Yup, you got it.


----------



## Christophera

Si modo said:


> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says



As partners of the perpetrators they can be seen as enabling whatever the perps would like people to see and think.


----------



## Si modo

Christophera said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As partners of the perpetrators they can be seen as enabling whatever the perps would like people to see and think.
Click to expand...

I recommend that you watch the video.  If you actually did, and still posted this...hmmmmm.


----------



## Christophera

Si modo said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As partners of the perpetrators they can be seen as enabling whatever the perps would like people to see and think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recommend that you watch the video.  If you actually did, and still posted this...hmmmmm.
Click to expand...


Actually I didn't.  The information of this thread pre empts anything the AQ might put out.  It is independently verified fact.


----------



## Si modo

Christophera said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As partners of the perpetrators they can be seen as enabling whatever the perps would like people to see and think.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you watch the video.  If you actually did, and still posted this...hmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't.  The information of this thread pre empts anything the AQ might put out.  It is independently verified fact.
Click to expand...

Then I can just LMAO at you.


----------



## Toro

Si modo said:


> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says



There is one conspiracy theorist here - his handle is "9/11 inside job," which pretty much tells you all you need to know - who thought this was a real interview.


----------



## Si modo

Toro said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one conspiracy theorist here - his handle is "9/11 inside job," which pretty much tells you all you need to know - who thought this was a real interview.
Click to expand...

That's just as funny as the interview, perhaps even moreso.  I haven't decided and will give it more thought after I finish with the Windex for my computer screen.  I should know better than to drink a Coke while reading these conspiracy threads.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok 15 posts so i'm waiting for the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the image I was trying to post in the original post.  Replace the dot and remove the spaces.
> 
> algoxy(dot)com/ psych/ images/ elev_guide. rail. supp. jpg
> 
> ON EDIT:
> This is proof that the steel structure that existed inside the core of the twins was not "core columns".  FEMA misrepresents what is "elevator guide rail support stetel" as "core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That plate on top of the steel left and right of the center crane is called a "butt plate".  It is completely inadequate for joining sections of steel for use as a "core column".  Sections of steel that are "core columns" must be 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces for a box column.  That image shows butt plates in use at the 5th floor.
> That steel had no footing foundation.  It sat on a "grillage" which is a cribbing stack of steel leveled with a shallow concrete pad.
> Butt plates allow the top section to be horizontally shifted and plumbed as the guide rail support steel is extended upwards.  The holes can be elongated and the vertical steel shifted over, and it can be shimmed to tilt it.
> A butt plate has very little lateral strength,  The leverage on the bolts is immense.
> 
> Take this point and apply it to the reason that NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS are ever seen on 9-11 in the core area.  The elevator guide rail could not stand long enough to be seen after the particulate cleared.
> 
> Done deal - we have been lied to.
> 
> I can answer nearly all questions on structure and elevator access, core, etc. and back up what I'm saying with evidence of 9-11, ground zero, or construction photos OR, statements of authority totally independent from any governmental or FEMA origin.
> 
> In 8 years, no one has ever provided any independently verified evidence to support the notion that steel core columns were in the core of the Twin Towers.
> 
> The actual core was totally different, fire would do nothing to it.
Click to expand...


To my understanding about the construction of the twin towers, there had to be some kind of concrete horizontal support to prevent the tall building from excessive swaying.  Because if the central core was compiled mainly of steel, the towers would not have withstood high speed winds (greater than seventy five miles per hour).  Also, if the core was mainly steel, the central columns would have been much larger (at this point of construction; http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg) and would have been seen during construction and or cleanup.  To add, the central steel columns alleged by the Federal Emergency Management Agency would have had to been much larger and mounted within the bedrock beneath the foundation.  Therefore the central core was not compiled mainly of steel.

Is this a fair analysis of this part of your argument?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Christophera said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can detect a difference in appearances between what FEMA says the core is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot do that, then you cannot protect the US Constitution.  All you can do is find an immigrant who has worked in construction to help you.  They take an oath to protect the Constitution.
> 
> _"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> Maybe you don't care enough.
Click to expand...


According to these two images and my understanding of them, the Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram and an actual photograph of the failure of the structure of the World Trade Center number two are somewhat contrasting.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram depicts several columns in the core.  While the actual photograph from the failure the structure of World Trade Center number two show what appears to be central core (one solid structure).  Therefore one can conclude that the Federal Emergency Management Agency must redo their diagram or some other entity outside of this agency must do a diagram to more accurately represent the actual structure.  Again, basing any further analysis on the findings of the Federal Emergency Management Agency is redundant.

Is this a correct analysis?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, no concrete wall in the core
> since there was none when it was built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that without evidence which renders it insubstancial when confronted with evidence.
> 
> Recall, I've posted a great deal of other independent evidence that corroborates the images you refuse to use.
> 
> There is the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article of Robertson Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered in what is called a collapse that Newsweek would make sure the information was good)  It is not reasonable that Robertson and his company would not demand, and recieve an immediate correction if Newsweek was in error.
> 
> You are trying to support the infiltration of the US government, the secret means of mass murder on 9-11, AND the demise of the US Constitution and you are trying to do it with no evidence.
> 
> Sick.
Click to expand...


To my understanding, in this Newsweek article, with the lack of demanding a correction by Leslie E. Robertson directly contradicts what the Federal Emergency Management Agency alleges to be the composition of the central core of the twin towers with this quotation; "Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core*, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners."

Is this correct?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Christophera said:


> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that the perpetrators would remove those from public accessability prior to 9-11, so it is logical that I cannot post them.
> 
> What is illogical is that "If you are correct, then you should be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns you and FEMA assert existed" and you cannot.
> 
> The reason for that is that the core is always the strongest part of a skyscraper.  In this case it would have extensive diagonal and horizontal bracing that would be very distinctive and this image should show that instead of a smooth structure with absolutely no structural steel protruding as it absolutely would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should know that NO other 9-11 researcher uses that image.  I assert because they are deceived or a part of the disinforamtion campaign.  Consider that is the only image from 9-11 of the core structure fairly intact from 9-11.
> 
> Here is the site of the guy that took the picture and he has many more 9-11 images.
> 
> World Trade Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Educate yourself, Chris:
> 911 Links - WTC Core Construction
> FEMA: World Trade Center Building Performance Study*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaabbababababbb.
> 
> One cannot prove a lie with the lie itself!
> 
> Glad you brought your own material for study, ........ fraud.  You find the images from 9-11 because all of that is based on FEMA.  Get independent verification such as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> How does it feel to support that the means of mass murder remain secret?  How does it feel to be unreasonably working against Constitutional due process?
Click to expand...


To my understanding, this article published in the Oxford Encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation in 1992 directly contradicts what the Federal Emergency Management Agency alleges the central core of the twin towers to be composed of with this quotation; "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures.  *The central core a reinforced concrete tower* contains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts.  From this core, the concrete and steel composite floors span on to a steel perimeter structure; a lightweight aluminum and glass *curtain wall encloses the building."  This is which affirms what Leslie E. Robertson did not demand to be corrected in the Newsweek article.  Also, affirming what appears to be that concrete core tower in this photo.

Is this correct?


----------



## Christophera

Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albury Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Educate yourself, Chris:
> 911 Links - WTC Core Construction
> FEMA: World Trade Center Building Performance Study*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaabbababababbb.
> 
> One cannot prove a lie with the lie itself!
> 
> Glad you brought your own material for study, ........ fraud.  You find the images from 9-11 because all of that is based on FEMA.  Get independent verification such as what exists for the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> How does it feel to support that the means of mass murder remain secret?  How does it feel to be unreasonably working against Constitutional due process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To my understanding, this article published in the Oxford Encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation in 1992 directly contradicts what the Federal Emergency Management Agency alleges the central core of the twin towers to be composed of with this quotation; "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures.  *The central core a reinforced concrete tower* contains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts.  From this core, the concrete and steel composite floors span on to a steel perimeter structure; a lightweight aluminum and glass *curtain wall encloses the building."  This is which affirms what Leslie E. Robertson did not demand to be corrected in the Newsweek article.  Also, affirming what appears to be that concrete core tower in this photo.
> 
> Is this correct?
Click to expand...


That is correct.  Americans appreciate very much the reasonable demonstration of reading skills and comprehension as well as the competent posting.


----------



## Christophera

Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, no concrete wall in the core
> since there was none when it was built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that without evidence which renders it insubstancial when confronted with evidence.
> 
> Recall, I've posted a great deal of other independent evidence that corroborates the images you refuse to use.
> 
> There is the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article of Robertson Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered in what is called a collapse that Newsweek would make sure the information was good)  It is not reasonable that Robertson and his company would not demand, and recieve an immediate correction if Newsweek was in error.
> 
> You are trying to support the infiltration of the US government, the secret means of mass murder on 9-11, AND the demise of the US Constitution and you are trying to do it with no evidence.
> 
> Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To my understanding, in this Newsweek article, with the lack of demanding a correction by Leslie E. Robertson directly contradicts what the Federal Emergency Management Agency alleges to be the composition of the central core of the twin towers with this quotation; "Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core*, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners."
> 
> Is this correct?
Click to expand...


That is correct, it directly contradicts the information from FEMA that NIST used in its analysis of collapse.


----------



## Christophera

Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what is he claiming the supports were made from?
> 
> I'm confused he said they weren't steel, what the heck were they?
> 
> Is this guy (the op) blaming shoddy construction?
> 
> I'm just lost i've really tried to read what he posted and understand his point, I'm just looking for some clarification on what the OP is getting at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can detect a difference in appearances between what FEMA says the core is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot do that, then you cannot protect the US Constitution.  All you can do is find an immigrant who has worked in construction to help you.  They take an oath to protect the Constitution.
> 
> _"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> Maybe you don't care enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to these two images and my understanding of them, the Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram and an actual photograph of the failure of the structure of the World Trade Center number two are somewhat contrasting.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram depicts several columns in the core.  While the actual photograph from the failure the structure of World Trade Center number two show what appears to be central core (one solid structure).  Therefore one can conclude that the Federal Emergency Management Agency must redo their diagram or some other entity outside of this agency must do a diagram to more accurately represent the actual structure.  Again, basing any further analysis on the findings of the Federal Emergency Management Agency is redundant.
> 
> Is this a correct analysis?
Click to expand...


Absolutely correct.  Any analysis of events utilizing FEMA's design data is a continued waste of time and can only produce completely inaccurate results.


----------



## Christophera

Si modo said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you watch the video.  If you actually did, and still posted this...hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't.  The information of this thread pre empts anything the AQ might put out.  It is independently verified fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I can just LMAO at you.
Click to expand...


Since you can't say how that relates to the information of this thread, you may wish to utilize this dress style to prevent any medical difficulty.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> again, that is NOT meant to be an exact diagram of the core, all it was was to be a simplified diagram of the "TUBE WITHIN A TUBE" construction
> 
> and the bottom pic does not show any concrete



Where is the simplified diagram showing the needed bracing between the columns?

Are you going to try and say that you can not only find any images of the core columns on 9-11 but you cannot find a simplified FEMA diagram showing the supposed bracing required in a core structure of that type?

Apparently you have almost no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, that is NOT meant to be an exact diagram of the core, all it was was to be a simplified diagram of the "TUBE WITHIN A TUBE" construction
> 
> and the bottom pic does not show any concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the simplified diagram showing the needed bracing between the columns?
> 
> Are you going to try and say that you can not only find any images of the core columns on 9-11 but you cannot find a simplified FEMA diagram showing the supposed bracing required in a core structure of that type?
> 
> Apparently you have almost no evidence whatsoever.
Click to expand...

it wasnt needed for a simplified drawing to explain the tube within a tube


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, that is NOT meant to be an exact diagram of the core, all it was was to be a simplified diagram of the "TUBE WITHIN A TUBE" construction
> 
> and the bottom pic does not show any concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the simplified diagram showing the needed bracing between the columns?
> 
> Are you going to try and say that you can not only find any images of the core columns on 9-11 but you cannot find a simplified FEMA diagram showing the supposed bracing required in a core structure of that type?
> 
> Apparently you have almost no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt needed for a simplified drawing to explain the tube within a tube
Click to expand...


If you read the text of the graphic you will see that "tube within a tube" is not mentioned.

IF it was for those purposes, the inner tube would need explaination relating to its ability to resist lateral loads or sway.  It does not have that.

Same deception and manipulation in support of the secret methods of mass murder that you've always displayed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the simplified diagram showing the needed bracing between the columns?
> 
> Are you going to try and say that you can not only find any images of the core columns on 9-11 but you cannot find a simplified FEMA diagram showing the supposed bracing required in a core structure of that type?
> 
> Apparently you have almost no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt needed for a simplified drawing to explain the tube within a tube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the text of the graphic you will see that "tube within a tube" is not mentioned.
> 
> IF it was for those purposes, the inner tube would need explaination relating to its ability to resist lateral loads or sway.  It does not have that.
> 
> Same deception and manipulation in support of the secret methods of mass murder that you've always displayed.
Click to expand...

thus proving you a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt needed for a simplified drawing to explain the tube within a tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the text of the graphic you will see that "tube within a tube" is not mentioned.
> 
> IF it was for those purposes, the inner tube would need explaination relating to its ability to resist lateral loads or sway.  It does not have that.
> 
> Same deception and manipulation in support of the secret methods of mass murder that you've always displayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thus proving you a fucking idiot
Click to expand...


The only thing proven here besides the FEMA deception is that you are capable of gross misrepresentation and evasion.  And, such behavior can reasonably be seen as supporting the demise of the US Constitution as well as the secret methods of mass murder on 9-11.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Christophera said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can detect a difference in appearances between what FEMA says the core is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot do that, then you cannot protect the US Constitution.  All you can do is find an immigrant who has worked in construction to help you.  They take an oath to protect the Constitution.
> 
> _"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_
> 
> Maybe you don't care enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to these two images and my understanding of them, the Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram and an actual photograph of the failure of the structure of the World Trade Center number two are somewhat contrasting.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram depicts several columns in the core.  While the actual photograph from the failure the structure of World Trade Center number two show what appears to be central core (one solid structure).  Therefore one can conclude that the Federal Emergency Management Agency must redo their diagram or some other entity outside of this agency must do a diagram to more accurately represent the actual structure.  Again, basing any further analysis on the findings of the Federal Emergency Management Agency is redundant.
> 
> Is this a correct analysis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct.  Any analysis of events utilizing FEMA's design data is a continued waste of time and can only produce completely inaccurate results.
Click to expand...


This was very basic analysis.

Knowing all of this, there should be tons of journalists all over America inquiring about these same topics to government officials.

Why American journalists do not seem to be doing their jobs?

So my question is, Who else out there is willing to confront this issue?

What can be done as a solution?

Whatever the solution may be, who is responsible for implementing the said solution?


----------



## Christophera

Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to these two images and my understanding of them, the Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram and an actual photograph of the failure of the structure of the World Trade Center number two are somewhat contrasting.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram depicts several columns in the core.  While the actual photograph from the failure the structure of World Trade Center number two show what appears to be central core (one solid structure).  Therefore one can conclude that the Federal Emergency Management Agency must redo their diagram or some other entity outside of this agency must do a diagram to more accurately represent the actual structure.  Again, basing any further analysis on the findings of the Federal Emergency Management Agency is redundant.
> 
> Is this a correct analysis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct.  Any analysis of events utilizing FEMA's design data is a continued waste of time and can only produce completely inaccurate results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was very basic analysis.
> 
> Knowing all of this, there should be tons of journalists all over America inquiring about these same topics to government officials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but that is evident since 9-11.  They never engaged private, professionals to provide independant analysis.  They were a conduit for "shock and awe" information in a ritualistic conditioning of the populations.
> 
> I still think some body ordered about a billion little American flags BEFORE 9-11 so that the populations primed to respond with warlike retaliation would have the standard patriotic sybol while joining and bonding with others.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why American journalists do not seem to be doing their jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The infiltration includes, potentialy, all corporate positions, but particuarly media, all media.  Print, radio, music recording, film production.
> A basic rule exists at the top.  No one who will expose any critical secrets, or even test the fringes of them, will be given any power to share with a larger segment of the population.
> Power in publishing and journalism is only given to those that will support the interests of the power, for the sake of the power.  A dynamic of power corrupting absolutely. Fear based decision making as implimented since that dude was nailed up to the cross for speaking a truth that exposed secret methods of power mongering in society.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my question is, Who else out there is willing to confront this issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, ................ can't you ask another question?
> 
> No, ......... I can respond with a question and explanation.
> 
> "Do you mean says they are willing, or are actually willing" if they state generally they seek the truth?
> 
> Consider many seek this kind of truth.  Then when they learn about it they decide they don't want to know.  An aspect voiced simply here.
> 
> "Do you still want to know the truth after you learn it is something that you do not want to know?"
> 
> The situtation we address is a factor of the psyops, or "the big lie".  We are near the crux where either people question the lie and expose it, or fearfully react in acceptence seeking what is presented as comfort and security.  The fear in the psyops is social fear.
> Social fear is something we are far more sensitive and reactive to than many can believe.  Media for the last 40 years has been working to artificially escalate this to maximize corporate profits through advertising and tv for children.
> 
> A group of people using reason and common knowledge; and what ever resource of evidence supporting it, if needed, and it shouldn't be unless the social situation is artificially directed through infiltrations; upon forming in a face to face situation draw attention.  If they are passionate and developed as leaders they speak in support of the common interests of the people who might listen and how the particular issue the initial group formed, then found concencus adequate for further sharing and concencus building.
> 
> After a certain amonut of that, another, larger group forms with what is well known as common knowledge replete with details and the facts begin to echo through the conscious state of the people of the society.
> 
> In this case the fears are unconscious and have nothing to do with 9-11.  They are religious but societally assimilated unconsciously by social members as an invisible conditioning  going back 2,000 years and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can be done as a solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been doing it, now we are doing it.  Others are reading, they may do it, yet others may hear them doing it and start up.
> 
> We can also remember something that is very justified because of the long record of many improprieties politically of the last 20 years that have compromised the US Constitution as the rule of law.  Anyone that knows how title 42 §1988 is used has an idea.
> 
> Remember this is about exposing a simple deception about the design of a building that was supposed to have collapsed killing a lot of people.  Those telling the "big lie" and supporting it would like us to always add to the fear they have created by us alleging very scary things that can only relate to the 2,000 year old conditioning we struggle with.
> 
> Remember, this is about the Constitution and as citizens doing our duty and forbidding any official governmental lapses regarding the highest point of Constitutional due process as it is associated with "Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness".   Remember this is about reason and evidence not social acceptence which is easily steeped in the psychological elements of the  "big lie" that extend back in time to an uncomfortable degree.  No need to talk about demolition nor question anything except the cause of death based on the fact FEMA misrepresented the structures to NIST who produced the official cause of death seen on nearly all 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> The goal is 20 affidavits addressing the evidence; by persons who have worked for 15 years in construction who affirm what they see and what they do not see; that are served with a petition signed by as many NY state voters as can be found integrating the affidavits and evidence into a demand upon the attorney general of that state.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the solution may be, who is responsible for implementing the said solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans.
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The infiltration includes, potentialy, all corporate positions, but particuarly media, all media.  Print, radio, music recording, film production.
> A basic rule exists at the top.  No one who will expose any critical secrets, or even test the fringes of them, will be given any power to share with a larger segment of the population.
> Power in publishing and journalism is only given to those that will support the interests of the power, for the sake of the power.  A dynamic of power corrupting absolutely. Fear based decision making as implimented since that dude was nailed up to the cross for speaking a truth that exposed secret methods of power mongering in society.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bullshit.  Why won't they publish something that will make them untold millions of dollars?
> 
> Hell, 40 years after the fact, Woodward and Bernstein are burned into the lexicon of America.  And you're saying that no reporters today would report a story that is sure to give them the same cache.  Not buying it asswipe!
> 
> Oh yeah, newspapers are dying; news reporters who work at the papers are losing their jobs left and right; readership in all media is on the wane; network viewership is dwindling.  And you're expecting us to believe that with faced with the sure calamity in some cases and the probable extinction in others; that "all media"--including such gems as Inside Edition and Howard Stern--are ignoring the biggest story of any of our lifetimes because _'THE MAN' _told them to.  Sure dumbass.  Whatever you say.
> 
> Are you as fucked in the god damned head as you sound?  Because you sound as if you were dropped at birth; hard!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe_Penalty

All I am saying is the journalist should have been asking questions and should be asking questions.

But it seems to me every time someone starts to simply question the events or the official story, they are attacked. This seems to be the status quo in the media and on these boards.  People seem to insult more than engage in decent logical reasoning and discourse.  That is why sometimes I question the very integrity of these boards.  I come here to learn about difference of opinion not about who has the best insults.  Simple, If you disagree you have a discourse.

Thomas Jefferson said, "Dissent is the highest form of patriotism."

If you do not question your country, your country may deceive you.  

Noah Webster said, "GOD commands you to choose for yourself rulers, JUST men who rule in the fear of GOD.  If the citizens neglect their duty and place unprincipled men in office, the government will soon be corrupt."

That is where I stand as a Critical Thinker first and an American second.


----------



## Gamolon

Joe_Penalty said:


> All I am saying is the journalist should have been asking questions and should be asking questions.
> 
> But it seems to me every time someone starts to simply question the events or the official story, they are attacked. This seems to be the status quo in the media and on these boards.  People seem to insult more than engage in decent logical reasoning and discourse.  That is why sometimes I question the very integrity of these boards.  I come here to learn about difference of opinion not about who has the best insults.  Simple, If you disagree you have a discourse.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson said, "Dissent is the highest form of patriotism."
> 
> If you do not question your country, your country may deceive you.
> 
> Noah Webster said, "GOD commands you to choose for yourself rulers, JUST men who rule in the fear of GOD.  If the citizens neglect their duty and place unprincipled men in office, the government will soon be corrupt."
> 
> That is where I stand as a Critical Thinker first and an American second.



Some of us have brought up evidence to squash Chris' theory, but he refuses to address it in any way, shape, or form. 

Why? 

Because he KNOWS it will be the downfall of his theory. He's been parroting his evidence and his so-called "professional" knowledge for so long that if he were to admit he was wrong at this point, it would be the end of his "internet career" and he'd be a laughing stock.

He has no interest in the truth, for if he did, he would work WITH is opponents to answer the tough questions.

I have asked him to present a scaled lobby drawing (which he admitted he could easily do) and show his core and how all the elevators and everything in it could possibly fit, yet he refuses.

His reason for refusal? Because I am a "wimp" and he won't do it. 

I have pointed out NUMEROUS contradictions and mistakes in his theory and he refuses to correct them or address them.


----------



## Gamolon

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bullshit.  Why won't they publish something that will make them untold millions of dollars?
> 
> Hell, 40 years after the fact, Woodward and Bernstein are burned into the lexicon of America.  And you're saying that no reporters today would report a story that is sure to give them the same cache.  Not buying it asswipe!
> 
> Oh yeah, newspapers are dying; news reporters who work at the papers are losing their jobs left and right; readership in all media is on the wane; network viewership is dwindling.  And you're expecting us to believe that with faced with the sure calamity in some cases and the probable extinction in others; that "all media"--including such gems as Inside Edition and Howard Stern--are ignoring the biggest story of any of our lifetimes because _'THE MAN' _told them to.  Sure dumbass.  Whatever you say.
> 
> Are you as fucked in the god damned head as you sound?  Because you sound as if you were dropped at birth; hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Si modo said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Conspiracy Theories 'Ridiculous', Al Qaeda Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As partners of the perpetrators they can be seen as enabling whatever the perps would like people to see and think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recommend that you watch the video.  If you actually did, and still posted this...hmmmmm.
Click to expand...


your trying to be funny right?that laughable video doesnt prove jack shit.That video is right about one thing,it proves the 9/11 conspiracy theories of the government that 19 muslims were behind it all is a ridiculous conspiracy theory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, as you have been told repeatedly
> you see core columns and no concrete
> yet another massive fail by you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that image shows concrete.  I explain, very logically that the connections seen left and right of the center crane on top of the elevator guide rail support steel are called butt plates and are too weak for core columns.
> 
> In this image here, on 9-11, is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another.  The west concrete wall of WTC 1 core left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your selectivity exposes your unreasonable efforts to keep that dirty secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 to kill 3,000 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off, shitstain.
Click to expand...


ah the same old Elvis routine when he cant counter facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, shitstain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence what I said must reasonably taken as true.  One can only conclude that you intend to prevent people being aware of how 3,000 were murdered, because the cause of death is inaccurate and I've rpoven that over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already know how they were murdered, you pathetic little cumstain.  Go jerk off to your Alex jones videos, you stupid fuckhead.
Click to expand...


same old pathetic Elvis.Instead of presenting evidence or trying to refute what Chris says,he throws childish insults and goes into name calling.what a sad life this kid must have.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence what I said must reasonably taken as true.  One can only conclude that you intend to prevent people being aware of how 3,000 were murdered, because the cause of death is inaccurate and I've rpoven that over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We already know how they were murdered, you pathetic little cumstain.  Go jerk off to your Alex jones videos, you stupid fuckhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same old pathetic Elvis.Instead of presenting evidence or trying to refute what Chris says,he throws childish insults and goes into name calling.what a sad life this kid must have.
Click to expand...


It HAS been refuted. Chris refuses to go toe to toe with me. Care to try? You seem to think Chris' theory is correct. Why don't you prove me wrong by trying to fit everything that was present in the core of the towers into Chris' core. 

He's too much of a coward to do it because he knows I'm right. What about you? Care to take the challenge? Show me a scaled drawing of the lobby level with Chris' core and fit everything in there with proper clearances and I'll leave this forum if it stands scrutiny.

What have you OR Chris' got to lose?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I am saying is the journalist should have been asking questions and should be asking questions.
> 
> But it seems to me every time someone starts to simply question the events or the official story, they are attacked. This seems to be the status quo in the media and on these boards.  People seem to insult more than engage in decent logical reasoning and discourse.  That is why sometimes I question the very integrity of these boards.  I come here to learn about difference of opinion not about who has the best insults.  Simple, If you disagree you have a discourse.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson said, "Dissent is the highest form of patriotism."
> 
> If you do not question your country, your country may deceive you.
> 
> Noah Webster said, "GOD commands you to choose for yourself rulers, JUST men who rule in the fear of GOD.  If the citizens neglect their duty and place unprincipled men in office, the government will soon be corrupt."
> 
> That is where I stand as a Critical Thinker first and an American second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have brought up evidence to squash Chris' theory, but he refuses to address it in any way, shape, or form.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because he KNOWS it will be the downfall of his theory. He's been parroting his evidence and his so-called "professional" knowledge for so long that if he were to admit he was wrong at this point, it would be the end of his "internet career" and *he'd be a laughing stock.*
> 
> He has no interest in the truth, for if he did, he would work WITH is opponents to answer the tough questions.
> 
> I have asked him to present a scaled lobby drawing (which he admitted he could easily do) and show his core and how all the elevators and everything in it could possibly fit, yet he refuses.
> 
> His reason for refusal? Because I am a "wimp" and he won't do it.
> 
> I have pointed out NUMEROUS contradictions and mistakes in his theory and he refuses to correct them or address them.
Click to expand...

you mean he isnt already?


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As partners of the perpetrators they can be seen as enabling whatever the perps would like people to see and think.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend that you watch the video.  If you actually did, and still posted this...hmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your trying to be funny right?that laughable video doesnt prove jack shit.That video is right about one thing,it proves the 9/11 conspiracy theories of the government that 19 muslims were behind it all is a ridiculous conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...

you dumbfuck, that's a satire thing, its what "the Onion" is known for
you take it as anything serious shows how fucked in the head you are


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already know how they were murdered, you pathetic little cumstain.  Go jerk off to your Alex jones videos, you stupid fuckhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same old pathetic Elvis.Instead of presenting evidence or trying to refute what Chris says,he throws childish insults and goes into name calling.what a sad life this kid must have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It HAS been refuted. Chris refuses to go toe to toe with me. Care to try? You seem to think Chris' theory is correct. Why don't you prove me wrong by trying to fit everything that was present in the core of the towers into Chris' core.
> 
> He's too much of a coward to do it because he knows I'm right. What about you? Care to take the challenge? Show me a scaled drawing of the lobby level with Chris' core and fit everything in there with proper clearances and I'll leave this forum if it stands scrutiny.
> 
> What have you OR Chris' got to lose?
Click to expand...

naw, he'll just put you on ignore like he does anyone that he can't parrot the 9/11 troofer nonsense from


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, no concrete wall in the core
> since there was none when it was built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that without evidence which renders it insubstancial when confronted with evidence.
> 
> Recall, I've posted a great deal of other independent evidence that corroborates the images you refuse to use.
> 
> There is the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article of Robertson Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered in what is called a collapse that Newsweek would make sure the information was good)  It is not reasonable that Robertson and his company would not demand, and recieve an immediate correction if Newsweek was in error.
> 
> You are trying to support the infiltration of the US government, the secret means of mass murder on 9-11, AND the demise of the US Constitution and you are trying to do it with no evidence.
> 
> Sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To my understanding, in this Newsweek article, with the lack of demanding a correction by Leslie E. Robertson directly contradicts what the Federal Emergency Management Agency alleges to be the composition of the central core of the twin towers with this quotation; "Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core*, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners."
> 
> Is this correct?
Click to expand...


Thats correct Joe.Robertson  said that.They obviously got to Robertson cause as everybody knows,Robertson was a junior partner in the firm that constructed the towers so he wasnt the lead engineer.The lead engineer of the firm and senior partner was John Skilling who was quoted in many newspapers back in 93 when they had the first bombing,when asked what would happen if an airliner slammed into the tower,if the towers would remain standing or if the fires would damage them,he replied being quoted saying-There would be a great loss of life due to the fires but the structures themselves would remain standing.

Also in jan 01,Frank Demartini,the on site construction manager,was intereviewed by the history channel called Modern Marvels where he is on that video saying that the towers were designed to remain standing that you could have MULTIPLE airliners slamming into it and it would do absolutely nothing to the towers.That doing that had about as much affect us poking your pencil through a screen door grid.That it has absolutley  no effect on the sreen netting,just like the screen netting remains harmless from the pencil puntures,same thing with the towers. These were all comments BEFORE sept 11th happened.All of Robertsons comments are quoted AFTER sept 11th.Its pretty obvious that they got to Robertson.Its hilarious watching what all these disinfo agents come back  in their desperate attempts to defend the official version when I bring up these points.anything that doesnt fit THEIR version of events,they try and get around on.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltration includes, potentialy, all corporate positions, but particuarly media, all media. Print, radio, music recording, film production.
> A basic rule exists at the top. No one who will expose any critical secrets, or even test the fringes of them, will be given any power to share with a larger segment of the population.
> Power in publishing and journalism is only given to those that will support the interests of the power, for the sake of the power. A dynamic of power corrupting absolutely. Fear based decision making as implimented since that dude was nailed up to the cross for speaking a truth that exposed secret methods of power mongering in society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bullshit.  Why won't they publish something that will make them untold millions of dollars?
Click to expand...


You are so predictable to them that you assume as they think you would assume and believe that a few million is enough for them to relinquish absolute power.  You think it's about money.  What a tool.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I support the Consitution by demanding lawful performance or logical and reasonable due process and I use independently verified evidence, your words can be deemed facietious and the terrorism was caused by the infiltrators/perpetrators you protect.
> 
> You have no independely verified evidence for the steel core columns and FEMA, not created under the Constitution has deceived NIST, proven by the evidence I post, rendering the analysis of collapse invalid which is supposed to be the cause of death.
> 
> Clearly you support the demise of the US Constitution and the secret means of mass murder which is essentially terrorism.
> 
> Typical culprit, accusing others of what they themselves are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> which is what you are doing'
> you were the one that stated that bullshit
> and you don't like it when it is used back against you
> fuck off asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post evidence and reason, you post crude insults.  Meaning that you are unreasonable BECAUSE you have no evidence.  Actually your mentality reminds me of rumsfeld.
> 
> My evidence includes conclusive evidence from 9-11 showing massive concrete walls 400 feet off the ground,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something that is absolutely NOT a part of what FEMA describes with the single official depiction of the core from an official source.
> 
> Note, the core is empty.  The single column on the other side is an interior box column which is outside the concrete core wall.   A fact well established in this thread.
Click to expand...


thats why Chris I keep tellinng you,Ditzcon is  a stupid kid not even worth bothering with.EVERYBODY here should put this guy on their ignore list like I did several months ago.With Toto,I can tolerate HIS laughable posts cause he stays aways from childish insults and name calling at least and at least  gives me laughs with his desperate attempts to defend the official version.Ditzcon never even attempts to try and debunk anything.the kid just comes back with childish insults and name calling and NOTHING else to offer.the kid is afraid of ANY government conspiracy,why bother with him? Toto is as well but his posts are at least amusing though.


----------



## Christophera

Joe_Penalty said:


> All I am saying is the journalist should have been asking questions and should be asking questions.
> 
> But it seems to me every time someone starts to simply question the events or the official story, they are attacked. This seems to be the status quo in the media and on these boards.  People seem to insult more than engage in decent logical reasoning and discourse.  That is why sometimes I question the very integrity of these boards.



There is a psyops using the overinformation highway just as DARPA intended where an unconstitutional division is created and those disabled from critical thinking are areguing for the end of the Consitution and do not even know it.

They come from a a fear they cannot articulate. 



Joe_Penalty said:


> I come here to learn about difference of opinion not about who has the best insults.  Simple, If you disagree you have a discourse.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson said, "Dissent is the highest form of patriotism."
> 
> If you do not question your country, your country may deceive you.
> 
> Noah Webster said, "GOD commands you to choose for yourself rulers, JUST men who rule in the fear of GOD.  If the citizens neglect their duty and place unprincipled men in office, the government will soon be corrupt."
> 
> That is where I stand as a Critical Thinker first and an American second.



Good words.  I would say that only a critical thinker can be an American.  It takes critical thinking to understand the Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I am saying is the journalist should have been asking questions and should be asking questions.
> 
> But it seems to me every time someone starts to simply question the events or the official story, they are attacked. This seems to be the status quo in the media and on these boards.  People seem to insult more than engage in decent logical reasoning and discourse.  That is why sometimes I question the very integrity of these boards.  I come here to learn about difference of opinion not about who has the best insults.  Simple, If you disagree you have a discourse.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson said, "Dissent is the highest form of patriotism."
> 
> If you do not question your country, your country may deceive you.
> 
> Noah Webster said, "GOD commands you to choose for yourself rulers, JUST men who rule in the fear of GOD.  If the citizens neglect their duty and place unprincipled men in office, the government will soon be corrupt."
> 
> That is where I stand as a Critical Thinker first and an American second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us have brought up evidence to squash Chris' theory, but he refuses to address it in any way, shape, or form.
Click to expand...


Of course after you completely fail to produce any evidence of the supposed steel core columns, you invent some false test and claim I've failed it.

Your evidence is not evidence.  It is misinformation because the source for your dimensions of the elevators comes from the silverstein plans which have been proven wrong and such proof is here in this thread.

You support the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that without evidence which renders it insubstancial when confronted with evidence.
> 
> Recall, I've posted a great deal of other independent evidence that corroborates the images you refuse to use.
> 
> There is the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article of Robertson Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered in what is called a collapse that Newsweek would make sure the information was good)  It is not reasonable that Robertson and his company would not demand, and recieve an immediate correction if Newsweek was in error.
> 
> You are trying to support the infiltration of the US government, the secret means of mass murder on 9-11, AND the demise of the US Constitution and you are trying to do it with no evidence.
> 
> Sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my understanding, in this Newsweek article, with the lack of demanding a correction by Leslie E. Robertson directly contradicts what the Federal Emergency Management Agency alleges to be the composition of the central core of the twin towers with this quotation; "Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core*, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners."
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also in jan 01,Frank Demartini,the on site construction manager,was intereviewed by the history channel called Modern Marvels where he is on that video saying that the towers were designed to remain standing that you could have MULTIPLE airliners slamming into it and it would do absolutely nothing to the towers.That doing that had about as much affect us poking your pencil through a screen door grid.That it has absolutley  no effect on the sreen netting,just like the screen netting remains harmless from the pencil puntures,same thing with the towers.
Click to expand...


I'm quite certain the Frank Demartini was told not to directly describe the concrete core and so he invented the anology of the screen netting.

If one does some critical thinking, they will realize that no part of the FEMA structure resembles a "screen netting".  What resembles the "screen netting" is the high tensile steel rebar grid inside the concrete walls of the core.


----------



## Christophera

This post shows how agent gamits test of the concrete core facts are bogus.

Examine the core wall at its base.  A 3x7 hallway has daylight shining through it.

Examine a zoomed screen shot of the silverstein plans 3rd floor core plan which can be the only source of agent gamits dimensions.

ORIGINAL PLAN LINKED BELOW: (note it is on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server which does NOT have the only image of an intact core on the wtc7.net site.  Why?)

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png

If he can read those dimensions, it is probably off of the blueprints before they were scanned.

The silverstein plan shows an steamshaft, an airshaft, a janitors closet, or an elevator where the concrete base wall is.

The agent atempts to manipulate with the false information provided by his master silverstein in support of the false authority FEMA.

The agent seeks to keep the means of mass murder secret and assist the demise of the US Constitution.  FEMA was not created under the Constitution.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Joe_Penalty said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to these two images and my understanding of them, the Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram and an actual photograph of the failure of the structure of the World Trade Center number two are somewhat contrasting.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency's diagram depicts several columns in the core.  While the actual photograph from the failure the structure of World Trade Center number two show what appears to be central core (one solid structure).  Therefore one can conclude that the Federal Emergency Management Agency must redo their diagram or some other entity outside of this agency must do a diagram to more accurately represent the actual structure.  Again, basing any further analysis on the findings of the Federal Emergency Management Agency is redundant.
> 
> Is this a correct analysis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct.  Any analysis of events utilizing FEMA's design data is a continued waste of time and can only produce completely inaccurate results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was very basic analysis.
> 
> Knowing all of this, there should be tons of journalists all over America inquiring about these same topics to government officials.
> 
> Why American journalists do not seem to be doing their jobs?
> 
> So my question is, Who else out there is willing to confront this issue?
> 
> What can be done as a solution?
> 
> Whatever the solution may be, who is responsible for implementing the said solution?
Click to expand...


the answer to that question Joe is obvious to anyone who knows the facts about how the government and mainstream media operate.These infiltrater psych op agents who have penetrated this board and the Bush dupes in denial about ANY government conspiracy like TOTO AND DITZCON for instance,they always ignore these facts everytime I bring them up and come back with all kinds of nonsense to try and get around it to no avail,but the REASON american journalists are not doing their jobs is because congress discovered in the 1970's that through the freedom of information act,documents that the CIA has plants everywhere.

They got them in post offices,government buildings,activist groups such as human rights,and ESPECIALLY the mainstream media.So the mainstream media people are only going to print and talk about what they WANT you to hear.If a journalist went to their boss and said they wanted to broadcast a special on how explosives brought the towers down,well they would be lucky if they ONLY lost their job.If thats all that happened to them,they would be very fortunate indeed.anytime the mainstream media DOES have someone on to talk about it,its only to attack them and not let them present their evidence which is all they have ever done when bringing these people on that have evidence.The Bush dupes and infiltraters here,always ignore this little fact though about how congress discovered how the CIA has plants everywhere.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I am saying is the journalist should have been asking questions and should be asking questions.
> 
> But it seems to me every time someone starts to simply question the events or the official story, they are attacked. This seems to be the status quo in the media and on these boards.  People seem to insult more than engage in decent logical reasoning and discourse.  That is why sometimes I question the very integrity of these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a psyops using the overinformation highway just as DARPA intended where an unconstitutional division is created and those disabled from critical thinking are areguing for the end of the Consitution and do not even know it.
> 
> They come from a a fear they cannot articulate.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I come here to learn about difference of opinion not about who has the best insults.  Simple, If you disagree you have a discourse.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson said, "Dissent is the highest form of patriotism."
> 
> If you do not question your country, your country may deceive you.
> 
> Noah Webster said, "GOD commands you to choose for yourself rulers, JUST men who rule in the fear of GOD.  If the citizens neglect their duty and place unprincipled men in office, the government will soon be corrupt."
> 
> That is where I stand as a Critical Thinker first and an American second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good words.  I would say that only a critical thinker can be an American.  It takes critical thinking to understand the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Yes welcome to the wonderful world of Us message boards Joe.as you are finding out,the 9/11 apologists here when they cant refute facts and they only have baseless wild ass theorys to support their disillusions they have that muslins were behind it all and that the planes brought down the towers,they engage in childish insults and name calling when they know they have nothing to back up their facts as has been demonstrated by Elvis recently and Ditzcon hundreds of times.thats why i try not to bother with them anymore.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct.  Any analysis of events utilizing FEMA's design data is a continued waste of time and can only produce completely inaccurate results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was very basic analysis.
> 
> Knowing all of this, there should be tons of journalists all over America inquiring about these same topics to government officials.
> 
> Why American journalists do not seem to be doing their jobs?
> 
> So my question is, Who else out there is willing to confront this issue?
> 
> What can be done as a solution?
> 
> Whatever the solution may be, who is responsible for implementing the said solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the answer to that question Joe is obvious to anyone who knows the facts about how the government and mainstream media operate.These infiltrater psych op agents who have penetrated this board and the Bush dupes in denial about ANY government conspiracy like TOTO AND DITZCON for instance,they always ignore these facts everytime I bring them up and come back with all kinds of nonsense to try and get around it to no avail,but the REASON american journalists are not doing their jobs is because congress discovered in the 1970's that through the freedom of information act,documents that the CIA has plants everywhere.
> 
> They got them in post offices,government buildings,activist groups such as human rights,and ESPECIALLY the mainstream media.So the mainstream media people are only going to print and talk about what they WANT you to hear.If a journalist went to their boss and said they wanted to broadcast a special on how explosives brought the towers down,well they would be lucky if they ONLY lost their job.If thats all that happened to them,they would be very fortunate indeed.anytime the mainstream media DOES have someone on to talk about it,its only to attack them and not let them present their evidence which is all they have ever done when bringing these people on that have evidence.The Bush dupes and infiltraters here,always ignore this little fact though about how congress discovered how the CIA has plants everywhere.
Click to expand...


EXCELLENT!

Accordingly, the only real American standing for the Constitution uses *evidence and reason*.  Until the Constitution is secured, it shall be very harsh socially on anyone presenting that they support the Constitution who *will not* use evidence to control/limit their actions, to those obviously in support of lawful performance by government.

If Americans, who are people using critical thinking, are to protect their Constitution and continue to live under it, this must be as the law of the land requires *evidence and reason*.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is what you are doing'
> you were the one that stated that bullshit
> and you don't like it when it is used back against you
> fuck off asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post evidence and reason, you post crude insults.  Meaning that you are unreasonable BECAUSE you have no evidence.  Actually your mentality reminds me of rumsfeld.
> 
> My evidence includes conclusive evidence from 9-11 showing massive concrete walls 400 feet off the ground,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something that is absolutely NOT a part of what FEMA describes with the single official depiction of the core from an official source.
> 
> Note, the core is empty.  The single column on the other side is an interior box column which is outside the concrete core wall.   A fact well established in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why Chris I keep tellinng you,Ditzcon is  a stupid kid not even worth bothering with.EVERYBODY here should put this guy on their ignore list like I did several months ago.With Toto,I can tolerate HIS laughable posts cause he stays aways from childish insults and name calling at least and at least  gives me laughs with his desperate attempts to defend the official version.Ditzcon never even attempts to try and debunk anything.the kid just comes back with childish insults and name calling and NOTHING else to offer.the kid is afraid of ANY government conspiracy,why bother with him? Toto is as well but his posts are at least amusing though.
Click to expand...

and you are a fucking moron
even if i was a kid, i've kicked your ass so bad you had to put me on ignore
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was very basic analysis.
> 
> Knowing all of this, there should be tons of journalists all over America inquiring about these same topics to government officials.
> 
> Why American journalists do not seem to be doing their jobs?
> 
> So my question is, Who else out there is willing to confront this issue?
> 
> What can be done as a solution?
> 
> Whatever the solution may be, who is responsible for implementing the said solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the answer to that question Joe is obvious to anyone who knows the facts about how the government and mainstream media operate.These infiltrater psych op agents who have penetrated this board and the Bush dupes in denial about ANY government conspiracy like TOTO AND DITZCON for instance,they always ignore these facts everytime I bring them up and come back with all kinds of nonsense to try and get around it to no avail,but the REASON american journalists are not doing their jobs is because congress discovered in the 1970's that through the freedom of information act,documents that the CIA has plants everywhere.
> 
> They got them in post offices,government buildings,activist groups such as human rights,and ESPECIALLY the mainstream media.So the mainstream media people are only going to print and talk about what they WANT you to hear.If a journalist went to their boss and said they wanted to broadcast a special on how explosives brought the towers down,well they would be lucky if they ONLY lost their job.If thats all that happened to them,they would be very fortunate indeed.anytime the mainstream media DOES have someone on to talk about it,its only to attack them and not let them present their evidence which is all they have ever done when bringing these people on that have evidence.The Bush dupes and infiltraters here,always ignore this little fact though about how congress discovered how the CIA has plants everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> 
> Accordingly, the only real American standing for the Constitution uses *evidence and reason*.  Until the Constitution is secured, it shall be very harsh socially on anyone presenting that they support the Constitution who *will not* use evidence to control/limit their actions, to those obviously in support of lawful performance by government.
> 
> If Americans, who are people using critical thinking, are to protect their Constitution and continue to live under it, this must be as the law of the land requires *evidence and reason*.
Click to expand...

which YOU lack


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the answer to that question Joe is obvious to anyone who knows the facts about how the government and mainstream media operate.These infiltrater psych op agents who have penetrated this board and the Bush dupes in denial about ANY government conspiracy like TOTO AND DITZCON for instance,they always ignore these facts everytime I bring them up and come back with all kinds of nonsense to try and get around it to no avail,but the REASON american journalists are not doing their jobs is because congress discovered in the 1970's that through the freedom of information act,documents that the CIA has plants everywhere.
> 
> They got them in post offices,government buildings,activist groups such as human rights,and ESPECIALLY the mainstream media.So the mainstream media people are only going to print and talk about what they WANT you to hear.If a journalist went to their boss and said they wanted to broadcast a special on how explosives brought the towers down,well they would be lucky if they ONLY lost their job.If thats all that happened to them,they would be very fortunate indeed.anytime the mainstream media DOES have someone on to talk about it,its only to attack them and not let them present their evidence which is all they have ever done when bringing these people on that have evidence.The Bush dupes and infiltraters here,always ignore this little fact though about how congress discovered how the CIA has plants everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> 
> Accordingly, the only real American standing for the Constitution uses *evidence and reason*.  Until the Constitution is secured, it shall be very harsh socially on anyone presenting that they support the Constitution who *will not* use evidence to control/limit their actions, to those obviously in support of lawful performance by government.
> 
> If Americans, who are people using critical thinking, are to protect their Constitution and continue to live under it, this must be as the law of the land requires *evidence and reason*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which YOU lack
Click to expand...


Such a statement after the quantity of evidence in this thread makes you un American.  Here is some of that evidence and it is reasonably irrefutable that it shows a massive concrete wall falling inot an empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> 
> Accordingly, the only real American standing for the Constitution uses *evidence and reason*.  Until the Constitution is secured, it shall be very harsh socially on anyone presenting that they support the Constitution who *will not* use evidence to control/limit their actions, to those obviously in support of lawful performance by government.
> 
> If Americans, who are people using critical thinking, are to protect their Constitution and continue to live under it, this must be as the law of the land requires *evidence and reason*.
> 
> 
> 
> which YOU lack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a statement after the quantity of evidence in this thread makes you un American.  Here is some of that evidence and it is reasonably irrefutable that it shows a massive concrete wall falling inot an empty core.
Click to expand...

except that gif doesnt show what you claim it does


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which YOU lack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a statement after the quantity of evidence in this thread makes you un American.  Here is some of that evidence and it is reasonably irrefutable that it shows a massive concrete wall falling inot an empty core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that gif doesnt show what you claim it does
Click to expand...


Since you have no evidence, ........ you have no argument.

The Concrete core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a statement after the quantity of evidence in this thread makes you un American.  Here is some of that evidence and it is reasonably irrefutable that it shows a massive concrete wall falling inot an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> except that gif doesnt show what you claim it does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence, ........ you have no argument.
> 
> The Concrete core of WTC 2.
Click to expand...

and that image doesn't show what you claim
you are a liar and you want to see things there that AREN'T


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> To my understanding, in this Newsweek article, with the lack of demanding a correction by Leslie E. Robertson directly contradicts what the Federal Emergency Management Agency alleges to be the composition of the central core of the twin towers with this quotation; "Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core*, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners."
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in jan 01,Frank Demartini,the on site construction manager,was intereviewed by the history channel called Modern Marvels where he is on that video saying that the towers were designed to remain standing that you could have MULTIPLE airliners slamming into it and it would do absolutely nothing to the towers.That doing that had about as much affect us poking your pencil through a screen door grid.That it has absolutley  no effect on the sreen netting,just like the screen netting remains harmless from the pencil puntures,same thing with the towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite certain the Frank Demartini was told not to directly describe the concrete core and so he invented the anology of the screen netting.
> 
> If one does some critical thinking, they will realize that no part of the FEMA structure resembles a "screen netting".  What resembles the "screen netting" is the high tensile steel rebar grid inside the concrete walls of the core.
Click to expand...


Brilliant anology he gave in his comparisons I would say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> 
> Accordingly, the only real American standing for the Constitution uses *evidence and reason*.  Until the Constitution is secured, it shall be very harsh socially on anyone presenting that they support the Constitution who *will not* use evidence to control/limit their actions, to those obviously in support of lawful performance by government.
> 
> If Americans, who are people using critical thinking, are to protect their Constitution and continue to live under it, this must be as the law of the land requires *evidence and reason*.
> 
> 
> 
> which YOU lack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a statement after the quantity of evidence in this thread makes you un American.  Here is some of that evidence and it is reasonably irrefutable that it shows a massive concrete wall falling inot an empty core.
Click to expand...


It also makes him a traitor to those 3000 americans who lost their lives and no better of a person than the people in the Bush administration who pulled this off.It also makes him a coward for being afraid to look at the evidence in ANY government conspiracy.In the ned,he will be horrified by what he has done and pay for it dearly with his negative karma he continues to bring on himself.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which YOU lack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a statement after the quantity of evidence in this thread makes you un American.  Here is some of that evidence and it is reasonably irrefutable that it shows a massive concrete wall falling inot an empty core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also makes him a traitor to those 3000 americans who lost their lives and no better of a person than the people in the Bush administration who pulled this off.It also makes him a coward for being afraid to look at the evidence in ANY government conspiracy.In the ned,he will be horrified by what he has done and pay for it dearly with his negative karma he continues to bring on himself.
Click to expand...

says another fucking idiot moron troofer


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a statement after the quantity of evidence in this thread makes you un American.  Here is some of that evidence and it is reasonably irrefutable that it shows a massive concrete wall falling into an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also makes him a traitor to those 3000 americans who lost their lives and no better of a person than the people in the Bush administration who pulled this off.It also makes him a coward for being afraid to look at the evidence in ANY government conspiracy.In the ned,he will be horrified by what he has done and pay for it dearly with his negative karma he continues to bring on himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says another fucking idiot moron troofer
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why Chris I keep tellinng you,Ditzcon is  a stupid kid not even worth bothering with.EVERYBODY here should put this guy on their ignore list like I did several months ago.With Toto,I can tolerate HIS laughable posts cause he stays aways from childish insults and name calling at least and at least  gives me laughs with his desperate attempts to defend the official version.Ditzcon never even attempts to try and debunk anything.the kid just comes back with childish insults and name calling and NOTHING else to offer.the kid is afraid of ANY government conspiracy,why bother with him? Toto is as well but his posts are at least amusing though.
> 
> 
> 
> and you are a fucking moron
> even if i was a kid, i've kicked your ass so bad you had to put me on ignore
> LOL
Click to expand...


What a vocabulary

It matches his evidence.

Sadly his act proves he seeks to keep the methods of mass murder secret and deprive of us Constitutional government.

And as 9/11 inside job states, very immature.  Certainly controlled by attitudes not evidence and reason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also makes him a traitor to those 3000 americans who lost their lives and no better of a person than the people in the Bush administration who pulled this off.It also makes him a coward for being afraid to look at the evidence in ANY government conspiracy.In the ned,he will be horrified by what he has done and pay for it dearly with his negative karma he continues to bring on himself.
> 
> 
> 
> says another fucking idiot moron troofer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why Chris I keep tellinng you,Ditzcon is  a stupid kid not even worth bothering with.EVERYBODY here should put this guy on their ignore list like I did several months ago.With Toto,I can tolerate HIS laughable posts cause he stays aways from childish insults and name calling at least and at least  gives me laughs with his desperate attempts to defend the official version.Ditzcon never even attempts to try and debunk anything.the kid just comes back with childish insults and name calling and NOTHING else to offer.the kid is afraid of ANY government conspiracy,why bother with him? Toto is as well but his posts are at least amusing though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you are a fucking moron
> even if i was a kid, i've kicked your ass so bad you had to put me on ignore
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a vocabulary
> 
> It matches his evidence.
> 
> Sadly his act proves he seeks to keep the methods of mass murder secret and deprive of us Constitutional government.
> 
> And as 9/11 inside job states, very immature.  Certainly controlled by attitudes not evidence and reason.
Click to expand...

grow the fuck up asswipe


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> says another fucking idiot moron troofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are a fucking moron
> even if i was a kid, i've kicked your ass so bad you had to put me on ignore
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a vocabulary
> 
> It matches his evidence.
> 
> Sadly his act proves he seeks to keep the methods of mass murder secret and deprive of us Constitutional government.
> 
> And as 9/11 inside job states, very immature.  Certainly controlled by attitudes not evidence and reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grow the fuck up asswipe
Click to expand...


Wow, agent ditzcon expanded the juvenile behavior/vocabulary to adolesent!

Meanwhile few realize the extent of the FEMA deception as shown consequentially by the NIST disclaimer.  Admitting basically that they have no real idea, except what they were told, anecdotally, of the structure design.  
Something only made possible by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and courts will not recognize federal freedom of information laws.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a vocabulary
> 
> It matches his evidence.
> 
> Sadly his act proves he seeks to keep the methods of mass murder secret and deprive of us Constitutional government.
> 
> And as 9/11 inside job states, very immature.  Certainly controlled by attitudes not evidence and reason.
> 
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, agent ditzcon expanded the juvenile behavior/vocabulary to adolesent!
> 
> Meanwhile few realize the extent of the FEMA deception as shown consequentially by the NIST disclaimer.  Admitting basically that they have no real idea, except what they were told, anecdotally, of the structure design.
> Something only made possible by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and courts will not recognize federal freedom of information laws.
Click to expand...

again, no one cares about your troofer bullshit
i just love pointing that fact out


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, agent ditzcon expanded the juvenile behavior/vocabulary to adolesent!
> 
> Meanwhile few realize the extent of the FEMA deception as shown consequentially by the NIST disclaimer.  Admitting basically that they have no real idea, except what they were told, anecdotally, of the structure design.
> Something only made possible by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and courts will not recognize federal freedom of information laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, no one cares about your troofer bullshit
> i just love pointing that fact out
Click to expand...


Your pointing only proves your lack of concern for the Constitution.  Your cognitive distortions of,

_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._

_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._

_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._

_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._

demonstrates your inferior psyops training, ........ failing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, agent ditzcon expanded the juvenile behavior/vocabulary to adolesent!
> 
> Meanwhile few realize the extent of the FEMA deception as shown consequentially by the NIST disclaimer.  Admitting basically that they have no real idea, except what they were told, anecdotally, of the structure design.
> Something only made possible by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and courts will not recognize federal freedom of information laws.
> 
> 
> 
> again, no one cares about your troofer bullshit
> i just love pointing that fact out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pointing only proves your lack of concern for the Constitution.  Your cognitive distortions of,
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> 
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> 
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> 
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> 
> demonstrates your inferior psyops training, ........ failing.
Click to expand...

LOL
you are nothing but a laughing stock
don't you get that yet?
NO ONE, i repeat, NO ONE takes you fucking morons seriously


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, no one cares about your troofer bullshit
> i just love pointing that fact out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pointing only proves your lack of concern for the Constitution.  Your cognitive distortions of,
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> 
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> 
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> 
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> 
> demonstrates your inferior psyops training, ........ failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> you are nothing but a laughing stock
> don't you get that yet?
> NO ONE, i repeat, NO ONE takes you fucking morons seriously
Click to expand...


You have no evidence of that or anything else.  In fact you wholly unreasonable effort to make facts go waya say's otherwise.

Meaning that the FEMA deception is more important to the perpetrators to keep secret than anything else which is also a common suspiscion in the 9-11 truth community.

This is the FEMA lie.  There were no steel core columns in the core area.







The steel that was there shown constructon photos was elevator guide rail support steel.






]

The butt plaets seen on top of the vertical steel left and right of the center crane, at about the 5th floor shows butt plates were used to join that steel together.  Totally inadequate strength for a "core column" which can noly be 100% deep fillet ("I" beam) welded.

Which is why the core area left of the concrete core wall is empty in all 9-11 images.  that vertical steel had no strength and fell immediately.






That image looks south along the wall line of the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pointing only proves your lack of concern for the Constitution.  Your cognitive distortions of,
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> 
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> 
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> 
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> 
> demonstrates your inferior psyops training, ........ failing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> you are nothing but a laughing stock
> don't you get that yet?
> NO ONE, i repeat, NO ONE takes you fucking morons seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of that or anything else.  In fact you wholly unreasonable effort to make facts go waya say's otherwise.
> 
> Meaning that the FEMA deception is more important to the perpetrators to keep secret than anything else which is also a common suspiscion in the 9-11 truth community.
> 
> This is the FEMA lie.  There were no steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> The steel that was there shown constructon photos was elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> ]
> 
> The butt plaets seen on top of the vertical steel left and right of the center crane, at about the 5th floor shows butt plates were used to join that steel together.  Totally inadequate strength for a "core column" which can noly be 100% deep fillet ("I" beam) welded.
> 
> Which is why the core area left of the concrete core wall is empty in all 9-11 images.  that vertical steel had no strength and fell immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> That image looks south along the wall line of the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.
Click to expand...




ohh look
i made your pics go away


no, jackass, i just dont want to continue to waste bandwidth by letting those same pics show again

so you can stick that up your sorry ass, moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> you are nothing but a laughing stock
> don't you get that yet?
> NO ONE, i repeat, NO ONE takes you fucking morons seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence of that or anything else.  In fact your wholly unreasonable effort to make facts go away demonstrates otherwise.
> 
> Meaning that the FEMA deception is more important to the perpetrators to keep secret than anything other common information of the 9-11 truth community.
> 
> This is the FEMA lie.  There were no steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> FEMA core
> 
> The steel that was there shown constructon photos was elevator guide rail support steel.  Using butt plates for joining sections to make "core column" is not strong enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left and right of the center crane the steel has butt plates and at the 5th floor shows that that vertical steel in the core was too weak to even stand in sections taller than the 400+ feet between sky lobbies without buckling.
> 
> The concrete was no more than 7 floors below the top floor at any time.  When 60 feet away from the edge with only perhaps 9 feet vertical space between floors, it was very hard to see the concrete from outside the buildings standing right next to it.
> 
> The 1990 documentary stated that and purposefully concentrated the better images the videographers had found in one part of the 2 hour 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The steel that was there shown constructon photos was elevator guide rail support steel.  Using butt plates for joining sections to make "core column" is not strong enough.


no concrete there, is there?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> no concrete there, is there?



Lots of concrete in the core

The real problem is your sociopathic actions of refusing to recognize evidence and being so selective that your act is constant evasion all of whic impedes citizens trying to see Consitutional due process in the cause of death of 3,000  by getting the true design of the buildings through competent analysis of collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete there, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of concrete in the core
> 
> The real problem is your sociopathic actions of refusing to recognize evidence and being so selective that your act is constant evasion all of whic impedes citizens trying to see Consitutional due process in the cause of death of 3,000  by getting the true design of the buildings through competent analysis of collapse.
Click to expand...

except that pic does not show concrete because none was there during construction

keep proving yourself an idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete there, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of concrete in the core
> 
> The real problem is your sociopathic actions of refusing to recognize evidence and being so selective that your act is constant evasion all of whic impedes citizens trying to see Consitutional due process in the cause of death of 3,000  by getting the true design of the buildings through competent analysis of collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that pic does not show concrete because none was there during construction
> 
> keep proving yourself an idiot
Click to expand...


Of course the perps are powerful enough to remove the construction photos that show concrete, but not powerful enough to control all of the cameras on 9-11.  Accordingly they've told you to avoid using the evidence from 9-11.

Keep proving who's interests you represent.  Nothing you can find explains what this image shows and it is not structural steel, it is rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of concrete in the core
> 
> The real problem is your sociopathic actions of refusing to recognize evidence and being so selective that your act is constant evasion all of whic impedes citizens trying to see Consitutional due process in the cause of death of 3,000  by getting the true design of the buildings through competent analysis of collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> except that pic does not show concrete because none was there during construction
> 
> keep proving yourself an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the perps are powerful enough to remove the construction photos that show concrete, but not powerful enough to control all of the cameras on 9-11.  Accordingly they've told you to avoid using the evidence from 9-11.
> 
> Keep proving who's interests you represent.  Nothing you can find explains what this image shows and it is not structural steel, it is rebar.
Click to expand...



ooooh i "made it disappear" again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that pic does not show concrete because none was there during construction
> 
> keep proving yourself an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the perps are powerful enough to remove the construction photos that show concrete, but not powerful enough to control all of the cameras on 9-11.  Accordingly they've told you to avoid using the evidence from 9-11.
> 
> Keep proving who's interests you represent.  Nothing you can find explains what this image shows and it is not structural steel, it is rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooooh i "made it disappear" again
Click to expand...


See, ....... that is your job.  The perps won't let you post evidence, cause you have none, so all you can do is disinfo  the fact remains that FEMA misrepresented the core as steel core columns that in real life were elevator guide rail support steel.

While the core was a cast concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the perps are powerful enough to remove the construction photos that show concrete, but not powerful enough to control all of the cameras on 9-11.  Accordingly they've told you to avoid using the evidence from 9-11.
> 
> Keep proving who's interests you represent.  Nothing you can find explains what this image shows and it is not structural steel, it is rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh i "made it disappear" again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, ....... that is your job.  The perps won't let you post evidence, cause you have none, so all you can do is disinfo  the fact remains that  misrepresented the core as steel core columns that in real life were .
> 
> While the  was a cast concrete tube.
Click to expand...





now i make your links go away


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh i "made it disappear" again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, ....... that is your job.  The perps won't let you post evidence, cause you have none, so all you can do is disinfo  the fact remains that  misrepresented the core as steel core columns that in real life were .
> 
> While the  was a cast concrete tube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i make your links go away
Click to expand...


There is always more concrete to show people interested in preserving the Constitution.  A portion of the top of WTC 2 falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish structure behind the perimeter column panel.






The cause of death of 3,000 innocent people is invalidated by the fact of the concrete core.  FEMA deceived NIST.

The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 mentions the concrete core.


----------



## elvis

yawn.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> yawn.



Eyewitness

*For me, there were many moving experiences... I will never forget the tens of thousands of bobbing heads stumbling across the East River bridges. Or, the dazzled tattered bleeding blackened crowd walking north from the scene up Broadway, Green, Mercer, 6th Avenue... - that was moving...But above and beyond everything, the one thing I will never forget to my dying day, is the view of the people on the roof and higher floors of the World Trade Center lined up in the windows and on railings. You cannot see their expressions, but it is amazing what a 40 power telescope reveals. They often huddled, probably talked about their chances, and sometimes went back into the building, or maybe, just laid on the floor. But then, some went to the edge, and jumped.

        Some jumped in pairs, holding hands. I doubt if they were married or lovers. I think it was just two people, alone, desperate, black, white, oriental, who cares - the telescope didn't allow me to distinguish age and race. They would just pair up and jump. I have thought all day about this. If I were on the roof, and I saw flames on all sides of the building, I would almost certainly jump rather than fry. And if I saw another trembling human alongside of me, I would be much happier holding their hand, and jumping as a pair. Somehow to jump as half of a pair, even if the other half is an ad hoc recent acquaintance, seems to me an infinitely more human way to pass on to the next step, than to take the next step alone. 

A follow-up letter (full text here): I did not mention it in the first letter, but it seems to me relevant to something. When a person jumped alone, s/he went to the edge, stopped, looked over, and jumped like you would go into a pool. Those that went in pairs simply came out of a smoky nowhere inside of the building and walked over the edge with no pause, hesitation, or last second spring. 

Ray Dougherty, Professor of Linguistics, New York University
Eyewitness *

It could be you, or your brother, or your father, jumping into space.  His father.







Due process IS equal protection of law.

With secret methods of murder, it could happen again, and again.

The Constitution protects Americans but you seem to only stand to impede uses of free speech needed to seek governmental conformance to law through due process.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, ....... that is your job.  The perps won't let you post evidence, cause you have none, so all you can do is disinfo  the fact remains that  misrepresented the core as steel core columns that in real life were .
> 
> While the  was a cast concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i make your links go away
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

except that is NOT a wall
the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
that is what THAT is
you can even seen the corrugation in it

you, are a fucking LIAR


----------



## elvis

yawn


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i make your links go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that is NOT a wall
> the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
> that is what THAT is
> you can even seen the corrugation in it
Click to expand...


If and only if what you state is true, my question is, "How can you prevent such a tall building from swaying in high speed winds (in excess of seventy five miles per hour), without the use of concrete walls as horizontal support?"


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> This post shows how agent gamits test of the concrete core facts are bogus.
> 
> Examine the core wall at its base.  A 3x7 hallway has daylight shining through it.
> 
> Examine a zoomed screen shot of the silverstein plans 3rd floor core plan which can be the only source of agent gamits dimensions.
> 
> ORIGINAL PLAN LINKED BELOW: (note it is on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server which does NOT have the only image of an intact core on the wtc7.net site.  Why?)
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> If he can read those dimensions, it is probably off of the blueprints before they were scanned.



Not sure what you're getting at, but I can read those dimensions fine. Must be that eyesight of yours. Teh same eyesight that seems to think he sees concrete walls and hallways in the photos.

You have NOBODY supporting your descriptions of what you think the photos show. It's only your opinion, nothing more.



Christophera said:


> The silverstein plan shows an steamshaft, an airshaft, a janitors closet, or an elevator where the concrete base wall is.
> 
> The agent atempts to manipulate with the false information provided by his master silverstein in support of the false authority FEMA.
> 
> The agent seeks to keep the means of mass murder secret and assist the demise of the US Constitution.  FEMA was not created under the Constitution.



You can end this right now Chris and show everyone that you know what you're talking about. I issued the challenge to both you AND your stooge 9/11 inside job. Neither is willing to take it up. I asked both of you to provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level which id to include your core dimensions and put everything that was there inside it and make it fit. You need 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators, a 16' wide hallway, the the two perpendicular concrete walls that YOU say created four cells within the core, and the correct clearances for people to get around to the BACK DOORS of the express elevators that were AGAINST your core wall.

Come on guys. What's the problem? Why can't you make it fit? It's a physical impossibility perhaps?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post shows how agent gamits test of the concrete core facts are bogus.
> 
> Examine the core wall at its base.  A 3x7 hallway has daylight shining through it.
> 
> Examine a zoomed screen shot of the silverstein plans 3rd floor core plan which can be the only source of agent gamits dimensions.
> 
> ORIGINAL PLAN LINKED BELOW: (note it is on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server which does NOT have the only image of an intact core on the wtc7.net site.  Why?)
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> If he can read those dimensions, it is probably off of the blueprints before they were scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're getting at, but I can read those dimensions fine. Must be that eyesight of yours. Teh same eyesight that seems to think he sees concrete walls and hallways in the photos.
> 
> You have NOBODY supporting your descriptions of what you think the photos show. It's only your opinion, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silverstein plan shows an steamshaft, an airshaft, a janitors closet, or an elevator where the concrete base wall is.
> 
> The agent atempts to manipulate with the false information provided by his master silverstein in support of the false authority FEMA.
> 
> The agent seeks to keep the means of mass murder secret and assist the demise of the US Constitution.  FEMA was not created under the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can end this right now Chris and show everyone that you know what you're talking about. I issued the challenge to both you AND your stooge 9/11 inside job. Neither is willing to take it up. I asked both of you to provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level which id to include your core dimensions and put everything that was there inside it and make it fit. You need 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators, a 16' wide hallway, the the two perpendicular concrete walls that YOU say created four cells within the core, and the correct clearances for people to get around to the BACK DOORS of the express elevators that were AGAINST your core wall.
> 
> Come on guys. What's the problem? Why can't you make it fit? It's a physical impossibility perhaps?
Click to expand...


I have a question.  Besides the blueprint claim, what do you think about Christophera's other premises?


----------



## Gamolon

Joe_Penalty said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post shows how agent gamits test of the concrete core facts are bogus.
> 
> Examine the core wall at its base.  A 3x7 hallway has daylight shining through it.
> 
> Examine a zoomed screen shot of the silverstein plans 3rd floor core plan which can be the only source of agent gamits dimensions.
> 
> ORIGINAL PLAN LINKED BELOW: (note it is on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server which does NOT have the only image of an intact core on the wtc7.net site.  Why?)
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> If he can read those dimensions, it is probably off of the blueprints before they were scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're getting at, but I can read those dimensions fine. Must be that eyesight of yours. Teh same eyesight that seems to think he sees concrete walls and hallways in the photos.
> 
> You have NOBODY supporting your descriptions of what you think the photos show. It's only your opinion, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silverstein plan shows an steamshaft, an airshaft, a janitors closet, or an elevator where the concrete base wall is.
> 
> The agent atempts to manipulate with the false information provided by his master silverstein in support of the false authority FEMA.
> 
> The agent seeks to keep the means of mass murder secret and assist the demise of the US Constitution.  FEMA was not created under the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can end this right now Chris and show everyone that you know what you're talking about. I issued the challenge to both you AND your stooge 9/11 inside job. Neither is willing to take it up. I asked both of you to provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level which id to include your core dimensions and put everything that was there inside it and make it fit. You need 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators, a 16' wide hallway, the the two perpendicular concrete walls that YOU say created four cells within the core, and the correct clearances for people to get around to the BACK DOORS of the express elevators that were AGAINST your core wall.
> 
> Come on guys. What's the problem? Why can't you make it fit? It's a physical impossibility perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a question.  Besides the blueprint claim, what do you think about Christophera's other premises?
Click to expand...


Which ones in particular?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i make your links go away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that is NOT a wall
> the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
> that is what THAT is
> you can even seen the corrugation in it
> 
> you, are a fucking LIAR
Click to expand...


Not a floor.  It is a another piece of perimeter wall stuck under it.  I've seen a photo a quarter of a second before that one with the perimeter colummns on their way to that position.

Then there is the shot from the north over WTC 7 where the interior box columns are silhouetted against the broken concrete wall that forms a curved line at its top behind them.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post shows how agent gamits test of the concrete core facts are bogus.
> 
> Examine the core wall at its base.  A 3x7 hallway has daylight shining through it.
> 
> Examine a zoomed screen shot of the silverstein plans 3rd floor core plan which can be the only source of agent gamits dimensions.
> 
> ORIGINAL PLAN LINKED BELOW: (note it is on the first 9-11 conspiracy site server which does NOT have the only image of an intact core on the wtc7.net site.  Why?)
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> If he can read those dimensions, it is probably off of the blueprints before they were scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're getting at, but I can read those dimensions fine. Must be that eyesight of yours. Teh same eyesight that seems to think he sees concrete walls and hallways in the photos.
> 
> You have NOBODY supporting your descriptions of what you think the photos show. It's only your opinion, nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The silverstein plan shows an steamshaft, an airshaft, a janitors closet, or an elevator where the concrete base wall is.
> 
> The agent atempts to manipulate with the false information provided by his master silverstein in support of the false authority FEMA.
> 
> The agent seeks to keep the means of mass murder secret and assist the demise of the US Constitution.  FEMA was not created under the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can end this right now Chris and show everyone that you know what you're talking about. I issued the challenge to both you AND your stooge 9/11 inside job. Neither is willing to take it up. I asked both of you to provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level which id to include your core dimensions and put everything that was there inside it and make it fit. You need 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators, a 16' wide hallway, the the two perpendicular concrete walls that YOU say created four cells within the core, and the correct clearances for people to get around to the BACK DOORS of the express elevators that were AGAINST your core wall.
> 
> Come on guys. What's the problem? Why can't you make it fit? It's a physical impossibility perhaps?
Click to expand...


This image of WTC 1 core wall at its base is not seen in the silvertein plans of the 3rd floor core plan which shows an air shaft, a steam shaft or and elevator.

And, the base wall image shows a small utility hall running its length with daylight showing through it.

Accordingly your dimensional basis is shown to be inaccurate in a gross sense.

Also you and accomplices have been exposed photoshopping images trying to make WTC 2 lobby appear as WTC 1.  Details and links to proof here.,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1478836-post19.html

All that and all of this is because you have no evidence of the steel core columns and must fake something to try and disprove the concrete core.  Which is rediculous when an image such  as the east wall of WTC 1 core falling into the core area.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> This image of WTC 1 core wall at its base is not seen in the silvertein plans of the 3rd floor core plan which shows an air shaft, a steam shaft or and elevator.



That's because you're WRONG. You have no proof whatsoever to back up your claim. All it is is an assumtpion on your part. There is nobody with a structural degree that agrees with you that the photo above shows a 17' thick wall let alone a hallway. 

It's only your opinion and your opinion only. Nobody else holds your description as true.



Christophera said:


> And, the base wall image shows a small utility hall running its length with daylight showing through it.



See above. Your opinion only. No backing evidence whatsoever. Total bullcrap.



Christophera said:


> Accordingly your dimensional basis is shown to be inaccurate in a gross sense.



I'm asking you to use YOUR dimensions for the core and dimensions YOU have provided to draw a scaled plan. Your failure andf refusal to do so only shows that you KNOW I am right and that your core is a physical impossibility. You said yourself that you could do the scaled plan easily, but choose not to. 

I wonder why? You have no interest in the truth. You just want to drag this theory out to save whatever face you can. Truly pathetic. Same goes for your stooge 9/11 inside story. I have challenged you BOTH to provide me with a working scaled plan. 

You guys can't make it work. The fact that you can't even get the design layout of your core to work to work completely nullifies any and all claims you have made which relies on the existence of that core. A design drawing is the BEGINNING of the structural building process and you can't even produce that. C'mon Chris. Use you supposed "expertise" in construction and draw up a plan. You said you could easily do it. You're nothing but a fraud.

END OF STORY.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image of WTC 1 core wall at its base is not seen in the silvertein plans of the 3rd floor core plan which shows an air shaft, a steam shaft or and elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're WRONG. You have no proof whatsoever to back up your claim. All it is is an assumtpion on your part. There is nobody with a structural degree that agrees with you that the photo above shows a 17' thick wall let alone a hallway.
Click to expand...


The lead engineer identifies a concrete core in the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction).  Another engineers certified as a structural engineer in 12 states, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)

The supposed steel core columns WOULD be seen on 9-11 in the core area if they existed.


----------



## Gamolon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except that is NOT a wall
> the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
> that is what THAT is
> you can even seen the corrugation in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If and only if what you state is true, my question is, "How can you prevent such a tall building from swaying in high speed winds (in excess of seventy five miles per hour), without the use of concrete walls as horizontal support?"
Click to expand...


How about the John Hancock Center tower? BUILDING BIG: Databank: John Hancock Center

Which also used the tube in tube design. You see, Chris wants you to believe that "tube in tube" means the first tube is the outside ring of core columns around his supposed concrete core, and the "inside tube" is his concrete core.

Wrong. The "tube in tube" concept means the outer tube is the perimeter columns (the outside facade with the aluminum cladding on it) and the "inside tube" is the steel core columns that form a box. Some designs DID use concrete, but not until later as discussed below.

Read about the Aon Center here, Aon Center (Chicago): Facts, Discussion Forum, and Encyclopedia Article. No concrete, just a steel "tube".

Read about the man, Falzur Khan,  who pioneered the different "tube" designs here, Fazlur Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Designs varied. Early buildings used steel, while a couple later buildings implemented concrete. As you can see, there ARE buildings constructed of steel only, some of which were the Twin Towers, The Aon Center, and the John Hancock Center.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image of WTC 1 core wall at its base is not seen in the silvertein plans of the 3rd floor core plan which shows an air shaft, a steam shaft or and elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're WRONG. You have no proof whatsoever to back up your claim. All it is is an assumtpion on your part. There is nobody with a structural degree that agrees with you that the photo above shows a 17' thick wall let alone a hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lead engineer identifies a concrete core in the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction).  Another engineers certified as a structural engineer in 12 states, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> 
> Mr. Robertson wrote me in an email and said he never told her that and had said that it's probably to late for a retraction. It;s the words of the interviewer. Why don't you contact her and ask her directly where she got that information from instead of assuming you know.
> 
> If you're so hell bent on getting the correct information out and say that it's suspicious that Mr. Robertson never corrected the mistake made in the article, why is it that YOU don't correct your own mistakes on your own website when they are pointed out? That just means you're "hiding something" like you accuse Mr. Robertson.
> 
> The supposed steel core columns WOULD be seen on 9-11 in the core area if they existed.
Click to expand...


Assumption on your part. He was not quoted. The interviewer put that in on her own.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image of WTC 1 core wall at its base is not seen in the silvertein plans of the 3rd floor core plan which shows an air shaft, a steam shaft or and elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're WRONG. You have no proof whatsoever to back up your claim. All it is is an assumtpion on your part. There is nobody with a structural degree that agrees with you that the photo above shows a 17' thick wall let alone a hallway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lead engineer identifies a concrete core in the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction).  Another engineers certified as a structural engineer in 12 states, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> 
> The supposed steel core columns WOULD be seen on 9-11 in the core area if they existed.
Click to expand...


Where's that scaled drawing that you said you could easily produce? C'mon Chris, show me up if you can.

Coward,


----------



## Gamolon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except that is NOT a wall
> the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
> that is what THAT is
> you can even seen the corrugation in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If and only if what you state is true, my question is, "How can you prevent such a tall building from swaying in high speed winds (in excess of seventy five miles per hour), without the use of concrete walls as horizontal support?"
Click to expand...


Here's a good link that answers your question, HowStuffWorks "World Trade Center Elevators"

Read the section titled "World Trade Center Elevators".


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltration includes, potentialy, all corporate positions, but particuarly media, all media. Print, radio, music recording, film production.
> A basic rule exists at the top. No one who will expose any critical secrets, or even test the fringes of them, will be given any power to share with a larger segment of the population.
> Power in publishing and journalism is only given to those that will support the interests of the power, for the sake of the power. A dynamic of power corrupting absolutely. Fear based decision making as implimented since that dude was nailed up to the cross for speaking a truth that exposed secret methods of power mongering in society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats bullshit.  Why won't they publish something that will make them untold millions of dollars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so predictable to them that you assume as they think you would assume and believe that a few million is enough for them to relinquish absolute power.  You think it's about money.  What a tool.
Click to expand...


What an ass!  I used to think you were simply misguided.  You simply are a dumb mother fucker who hasn't got a god damned fucking clue in your miniscule brain.  

A "few million"?  The advance alone from the book would be more than that.  Thanks for that chuckle.  All of the subsequent books, speaking engagements, interviews, websites, etc... would make whoever would come forward super rich.

That is one scenario.

The other scenario is this.  They continue losing readership, viewership, and influence while places like the Huffington Post get chairs at Presidential Press Conferences and they won't have to wory about relinquishing "absolute power"; they won't have any power at all.  And the reporters that work for the fish-wraps or the networks lose their jobs anyway.  

As for "absolute power", do you think at some point, you can put down your fucking comic books and actually act like a grown up?  Who has "absolute power" now?


----------



## Gamolon

Does this photo of the lobby where people accessed the bank of express elevators show people walking THROUGH a 12' thick concrete tunnel to get to the elevator doors on the other side of the concrete wall?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Gamolon

Here's Chris' original scaled drawing with dimensions of his core at the lobby level where people accessed the 23 express elevators from outside. Solid walls. No access to the elevators from outside. 

Notice that he "forgot" all the stuff inside? 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators, a 16' wide hallway, 2 perpendicular concrete walls that supposedly divided the core into four rectangular cells, the elevator guide rail support steel, stairwells.

Why was this left out?


----------



## Gamolon

What about this "minor"  dimensional miscalculation in Chris' part. See the dimension of 25' in the black circle in the scaled drawing Chris did below? That's the ditance he gave from the insdie of the perimeter columns to the outside face of his core wall. That's makes a 25' wide hallway.





Well, he got caught with his pants down and changed the dimension in this photo that he also "carefully scaled". Notice that the dimension that was 25' above is now 31'. 





Hmmmm. He got caught in a mistake and had to alter his dimension in order to keep his lies straight and hope nobody would catch it. Well, it was caught. So now Chris has to explain a 6' inward taper in the walls (on each side of the core) that supposedly occurred within one floor, between the lobby and the mezzanine.

Here is a photo of that wall between the lobby and mezzanine. Looks straight to me...


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Gamolon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that is NOT a wall
> the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
> that is what THAT is
> you can even seen the corrugation in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If and only if what you state is true, my question is, "How can you prevent such a tall building from swaying in high speed winds (in excess of seventy five miles per hour), without the use of concrete walls as horizontal support?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a good link that answers your question, HowStuffWorks "World Trade Center Elevators"
> 
> Read the section titled "World Trade Center Elevators".
Click to expand...


Thank you for your help, but it seems I am having trouble locating Mr. Tom Harris's citations.  I would like to know where does he get his information.  Tom Harris has a Bachelor of the Arts in English.  So what resources did he use to compile this document?


----------



## Gamolon

Joe_Penalty said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If and only if what you state is true, my question is, "How can you prevent such a tall building from swaying in high speed winds (in excess of seventy five miles per hour), without the use of concrete walls as horizontal support?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good link that answers your question, HowStuffWorks "World Trade Center Elevators"
> 
> Read the section titled "World Trade Center Elevators".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help, but it seems I am having trouble locating Mr. Tom Harris's citations.  I would like to know where does he get his information.  Tom Harris has a Bachelor of the Arts in English.  So what resources did he use to compile this document?
Click to expand...


Well, there is tons of information that you can refer to. Concerning the elevator and how they worked: Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998

More information in the elevator system and other stuff: The World Trade Center: Statistics and History

Viscoelastic dampers: ScienceDirect - Engineering Structures : Use of viscoelastic dampers in reducing wind- and earthquake-induced motion of building structures

Viscoelastic dampers: Wind loading of structures - Google Books

Viscoelastic dampers: Performance of Viscoelastic Dampers in World Trade Center Towers


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except that is NOT a wall
> the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
> that is what THAT is
> you can even seen the corrugation in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If and only if what you state is true, my question is, "How can you prevent such a tall building from swaying in high speed winds (in excess of seventy five miles per hour), without the use of concrete walls as horizontal support?"
Click to expand...

STEEL cross members


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was very basic analysis.
> 
> Knowing all of this, there should be tons of journalists all over America inquiring about these same topics to government officials.
> 
> Why American journalists do not seem to be doing their jobs?
> 
> So my question is, Who else out there is willing to confront this issue?
> 
> What can be done as a solution?
> 
> Whatever the solution may be, who is responsible for implementing the said solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the answer to that question Joe is obvious to anyone who knows the facts about how the government and mainstream media operate.These infiltrater psych op agents who have penetrated this board and the Bush dupes in denial about ANY government conspiracy like TOTO AND DITZCON for instance,they always ignore these facts everytime I bring them up and come back with all kinds of nonsense to try and get around it to no avail,but the REASON american journalists are not doing their jobs is because congress discovered in the 1970's that through the freedom of information act,documents that the CIA has plants everywhere.
> 
> They got them in post offices,government buildings,activist groups such as human rights,and ESPECIALLY the mainstream media.So the mainstream media people are only going to print and talk about what they WANT you to hear.If a journalist went to their boss and said they wanted to broadcast a special on how explosives brought the towers down,well they would be lucky if they ONLY lost their job.If thats all that happened to them,they would be very fortunate indeed.anytime the mainstream media DOES have someone on to talk about it,its only to attack them and not let them present their evidence which is all they have ever done when bringing these people on that have evidence.The Bush dupes and infiltraters here,always ignore this little fact though about how congress discovered how the CIA has plants everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> 
> Accordingly, the only real American standing for the Constitution uses *evidence and reason*.  Until the Constitution is secured, it shall be very harsh socially on anyone presenting that they support the Constitution who *will not* use evidence to control/limit their actions, to those obviously in support of lawful performance by government.
> 
> If Americans, who are people using critical thinking, are to protect their Constitution and continue to live under it, this must be as the law of the land requires *evidence and reason*.
Click to expand...


Thanks.as you can see,like clockwork,like they always do,they ignore it cause it proves the mainstream media is controlled by a bunch of evil corrupt men who to them,murdering 3000 people means as much to them as it does to us when we step on an ant.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> What about this "minor"  dimensional miscalculation in Chris' part. See the dimension of 25' in the black circle in the scaled drawing Chris did below? That's the ditance he gave from the insdie of the perimeter columns to the outside face of his core wall. That's makes a 25' wide hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he got caught with his pants down and changed the dimension in this photo that he also "carefully scaled". Notice that the dimension that was 25' above is now 31'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. He got caught in a mistake and had to alter his dimension in order to keep his lies straight and hope nobody would catch it. Well, it was caught. So now Chris has to explain a 6' inward taper in the walls (on each side of the core) that supposedly occurred within one floor, between the lobby and the mezzanine.
> 
> Here is a photo of that wall between the lobby and mezzanine. Looks straight to me...



gamey has no evidence of the supposed steel core columns so must play this game, over and over, pretending it is the first time every time.

Firstly, gam expects memory to be perfect but has no plans that represent remnants on the ground.

Secondly gam knows the 17 foot dimension I had remembed was wrongly applied to the narrow end of the core and is fully seen in the GZ image core wall at its base 
 which was not found until after I'd made the diagram from memory.  The linked image shows the 12 foot wall plus there is 5 foot not seen encasing the interior box columns that are 5' deep at the base which is the long side of the core.

gam pretends to not remember he knows all of this interaction from perhaps a year ago, or actually perhaps 4 months ago, but yet expects memory to be perfect in others relating to complex structural issues from 17 years earlier.

This is to be expected from someone that is supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret when they have no evidence to prove their point and can only flail at the evidence disproving their point that they wish the world to dismiss.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image of WTC 1 core wall at its base is not seen in the silvertein plans of the 3rd floor core plan which shows an air shaft, a steam shaft or and elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're WRONG. You have no proof whatsoever to back up your claim. All it is is an assumtpion on your part.
Click to expand...


Bwwwwahhhhaaaaaaaaaa

Then where is the huge concrete wall in the floor plan.

3rd floor core plan

Or where are the airshafts and elevators in the image of the core wall at its base?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that is NOT a wall
> the only place the twin towers had concrete was the FLOORS
> that is what THAT is
> you can even seen the corrugation in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If and only if what you state is true, my question is, "How can you prevent such a tall building from swaying in high speed winds (in excess of seventy five miles per hour), without the use of concrete walls as horizontal support?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the John Hancock Center tower? BUILDING BIG: Databank: John Hancock Center
Click to expand...


Strictly a deception and you know it.  stanimal, your NZ disinfo team buddy tried to pass that off at bfn, where you have been exposed photoshopping, and the base of the hancock towers is very broad in several directions.  Not a strict square or rectangle top to bottom as were the Twins.

You do deception to keep the methods of mass murder secret.



Gamolon said:


> Which also used the tube in tube design. You see, Chris wants you to believe that "tube in tube" means the first tube is the outside ring of core columns around his supposed concrete core, and the "inside tube" is his concrete core.



Not one stick of structural steel showing.









Gamolon said:


> Wrong. The "tube in tube" concept means the outer tube is the perimeter columns (the outside facade with the aluminum cladding on it) and the "inside tube" is the steel core columns that form a box. Some designs DID use concrete, but not until later as discussed below.



even gam screws it up.  What you refer to is the "bundled tube" construction, which has lots of diagonals or shear that is never seen on 9-11.

It is absurd to consider 1,350 foot steel columns without braces.  This electrical tower of the proportions of the tower has the most minimal diagonal stiffinning with tension rods.  Look at the frequency of horizontal bracing.  The FEMA diagram hs no bracing whatsoever.  Normally the diagram would have an enlarged detail showing the bracing scheme.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This image of WTC 1 core wall at its base is not seen in the silvertein plans of the 3rd floor core plan which shows an air shaft, a steam shaft or and elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you're WRONG. You have no proof whatsoever to back up your claim. All it is is an assumtpion on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwwwwahhhhaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Then where is the huge concrete wall in the floor plan.
> 
> 3rd floor core plan
> 
> Or where are the airshafts and elevators in the image of the core wall at its base?
Click to expand...

no concrete shown in either link


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg]
> 
> no concrete shown in either link



Let me make it easier for your feeble brain.

You pretend you have not seen the image from ground zero showing an immense block of concrete with a hallway, daylight shining down it, as encasing the interior box columns (note conc stain), outside the core, on the north side of WTC 1.  

You are not using reason and evidence to observe deprivation of Constitutional due process in 3,000 murders.

You are an agent working to keep the method of mass murder secret.  Clearly you are not working for the truth or you would use evidence and reason.

Why are you here?  Why is the concrete core so important to make go away?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg]
> 
> no concrete shown in either link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make it easier for your feeble brain.
> 
> You pretend you have not seen the image from ground zero showing an immense block of concrete with a hallway, daylight shining down it, as encasing the interior box columns (note conc stain), outside the core, on the north side of WTC 1.
> 
> You are not using reason and evidence to observe deprivation of Constitutional due process in 3,000 murders.
> 
> You are an agent working to keep the method of mass murder secret.  Clearly you are not working for the truth or you would use evidence and reason.
> 
> Why are you here?  Why is the concrete core so important to make go away?
Click to expand...

it doesn't show any concrete
you keep lying


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg]
> 
> no concrete shown in either link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make it easier for your feeble brain.
> 
> You pretend you have not seen the image from ground zero showing an immense block of concrete with a hallway, daylight shining down it, as encasing the interior box columns (note conc stain), outside the core, on the north side of WTC 1.
> 
> You are not using reason and evidence to observe deprivation of Constitutional due process in 3,000 murders.
> 
> You are an agent working to keep the method of mass murder secret.  Clearly you are not working for the truth or you would use evidence and reason.
> 
> Why are you here?  Why is the concrete core so important to make go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't show any concrete
> you keep lying
Click to expand...


You are just saying because the perpetrators want you to so the methods of mass murder will remain secret.

If this was not true the perpetrators would not have had guiliani take the NYC WTC documents.  Or you could show some detail somewhere about the interconnecting structure between the supposed columns.  Instead, .........

Rebar.






All photos from 9-11 show an empty core.  *Why?*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make it easier for your feeble brain.
> 
> You pretend you have not seen the image from ground zero showing an immense block of concrete with a hallway, daylight shining down it, as encasing the interior box columns (note conc stain), outside the core, on the north side of WTC 1.
> 
> You are not using reason and evidence to observe deprivation of Constitutional due process in 3,000 murders.
> 
> You are an agent working to keep the method of mass murder secret.  Clearly you are not working for the truth or you would use evidence and reason.
> 
> Why are you here?  Why is the concrete core so important to make go away?
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't show any concrete
> you keep lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just saying because the perpetrators want you to so the methods of mass murder will remain secret.
> 
> If this was not true the perpetrators would not have had guiliani take the NYC WTC documents.  Or you could show some detail somewhere about the interconnecting structure between the supposed columns.  Instead, .........
> 
> Rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos from 9-11 show an empty core.  *Why?*
Click to expand...

because it COLLAPSED numbnuts


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't show any concrete
> you keep lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just saying because the perpetrators want you to so the methods of mass murder will remain secret.
> 
> If this was not true the perpetrators would not have had guiliani take the NYC WTC documents.  Or you could show some detail somewhere about the interconnecting structure between the supposed columns.  Instead, .........
> 
> Rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos from 9-11 show an empty core.  *Why?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because it COLLAPSED numbnuts
Click to expand...


Show us what was in the core collapsing, if there was something there.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about this "minor"  dimensional miscalculation in Chris' part. See the dimension of 25' in the black circle in the scaled drawing Chris did below? That's the ditance he gave from the insdie of the perimeter columns to the outside face of his core wall. That's makes a 25' wide hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he got caught with his pants down and changed the dimension in this photo that he also "carefully scaled". Notice that the dimension that was 25' above is now 31'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. He got caught in a mistake and had to alter his dimension in order to keep his lies straight and hope nobody would catch it. Well, it was caught. So now Chris has to explain a 6' inward taper in the walls (on each side of the core) that supposedly occurred within one floor, between the lobby and the mezzanine.
> 
> Here is a photo of that wall between the lobby and mezzanine. Looks straight to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamey has no evidence of the supposed steel core columns so must play this game, over and over, pretending it is the first time every time.
> 
> Firstly, gam expects memory to be perfect but has no plans that represent remnants on the ground.
> 
> Secondly gam knows the 17 foot dimension I had remembed was wrongly applied to the narrow end of the core and is fully seen in the GZ image core wall at its base
> which was not found until after I'd made the diagram from memory.  The linked image shows the 12 foot wall plus there is 5 foot not seen encasing the interior box columns that are 5' deep at the base which is the long side of the core.
> 
> gam pretends to not remember he knows all of this interaction from perhaps a year ago, or actually perhaps 4 months ago, but yet expects memory to be perfect in others relating to complex structural issues from 17 years earlier.
> 
> This is to be expected from someone that is supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret when they have no evidence to prove their point and can only flail at the evidence disproving their point that they wish the world to dismiss.
Click to expand...




So now you change your story again?!

How funny. Another mistake found and another change in the story. Typical Chris.

Where's the scaled drawing Chris?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about this "minor"  dimensional miscalculation in Chris' part. See the dimension of 25' in the black circle in the scaled drawing Chris did below? That's the ditance he gave from the insdie of the perimeter columns to the outside face of his core wall. That's makes a 25' wide hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he got caught with his pants down and changed the dimension in this photo that he also "carefully scaled". Notice that the dimension that was 25' above is now 31'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. He got caught in a mistake and had to alter his dimension in order to keep his lies straight and hope nobody would catch it. Well, it was caught. So now Chris has to explain a 6' inward taper in the walls (on each side of the core) that supposedly occurred within one floor, between the lobby and the mezzanine.
> 
> Here is a photo of that wall between the lobby and mezzanine. Looks straight to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamey has no evidence of the supposed steel core columns so must play this game, over and over, pretending it is the first time every time.
> 
> Firstly, gam expects memory to be perfect but has no plans that represent remnants on the ground.
> 
> Secondly gam knows the 17 foot dimension I had remembed was wrongly applied to the narrow end of the core and is fully seen in the GZ image core wall at its base
> which was not found until after I'd made the diagram from memory.  The linked image shows the 12 foot wall plus there is 5 foot not seen encasing the interior box columns that are 5' deep at the base which is the long side of the core.
> 
> gam pretends to not remember he knows all of this interaction from perhaps a year ago, or actually perhaps 4 months ago, but yet expects memory to be perfect in others relating to complex structural issues from 17 years earlier.
> 
> This is to be expected from someone that is supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret when they have no evidence to prove their point and can only flail at the evidence disproving their point that they wish the world to dismiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you change your story again?!
> 
> How funny. Another mistake found and another change in the story. Typical Chris.
> 
> Where's the scaled drawing Chris?
Click to expand...


Wheres the official plans?  Where are the images from 9-11 showing the steel core column in the core area, all that is seen in the core is concrete shear wall.  How come no professionals with independent sources have published anything talking about the steel core columns.  

Only you and a bunch of people following FEMA beleive that impossibility.

Still pretending you cannot see the 12 foot thick wall with the 5 foot deep interio box column huh?

You are an agent seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret.


----------



## Dante

here we go again...a link to sane and rational info



> Intercepts Not Routine
> *Claim: *"It has been standard operating procedures for decades to immediately intercept off-course planes that do not respond to communications from air traffic controllers," says the Web site oilempire.us. "When the Air Force 'scrambles' a fighter plane to intercept, they usually reach the plane in question in minutes."
> 
> *FACT:* In the decade before 9/11, NORAD intercepted only one civilian plane over North America: golfer Payne Stewart's Learjet, in October 1999. With passengers and crew unconscious from cabin decompression, the plane lost radio contact but remained in transponder contact until it crashed. Even so, it took an F-16 1 hour and 22 minutes to reach the stricken jet. Rules in effect back then, and on 9/11, prohibited supersonic flight on intercepts. Prior to 9/11, all other NORAD interceptions were limited to offshore Air Defense Identification Zones (ADIZ). "Until 9/11 there was no domestic ADIZ," FAA spokesman Bill Schumann tells PM. After 9/11, NORAD and the FAA increased cooperation, setting up hotlines between ATCs and NORAD command centers, according to officials from both agencies. NORAD has also increased its fighter coverage and has installed radar to monitor airspace over the continent.


----------



## Dante

facts...link

how could people keep ignoring facts when all they are armed with are specious and spurious questions? lol



> Fire Storm: WTC 7 stands amid the rubble of the recently collapsed Twin Towers. Damaged by falling debris, the building then endures a fire that rages for hours. Experts say this combination, not a demolition-style implosion, led to the roofline "kink" that signals WTC 7's progressive collapse. (Photograph by New York Office of Emergency Management)
> 
> *FACT:* Many conspiracy theorists point to FEMA's preliminary report, which said there was relatively light damage to WTC 7 prior to its collapse. With the benefit of more time and resources, NIST researchers now support the working hypothesis that WTC 7 was far more compromised by falling debris than the FEMA report indicated. "The most important thing we found was that there was, in fact, physical damage to the south face of building 7," NIST's Sunder tells PM. "On about a third of the face to the center and to the bottom &#8212; approximately 10 stories &#8212; about 25 percent of the depth of the building was scooped out." NIST also discovered previously undocumented damage to WTC 7's upper stories and its southwest corner.
> 
> NIST investigators believe a combination of intense fire and severe structural damage contributed to the collapse, though assigning the exact proportion requires more research. But NIST's analysis suggests the fall of WTC 7 was an example of "progressive collapse," a process in which the failure of parts of a structure ultimately creates strains that cause the entire building to come down. Videos of the fall of WTC 7 show cracks, or "kinks," in the building's facade just before the two penthouses disappeared into the structure, one after the other. The entire building fell in on itself, with the slumping east side of the structure pulling down the west side in a diagonal collapse.
> 
> According to NIST, there was one primary reason for the building's failure: In an unusual design, the columns near the visible kinks were carrying exceptionally large loads, roughly 2000 sq. ft. of floor area for each floor. "What our preliminary analysis has shown is that if you take out just one column on one of the lower floors," Sunder notes, "it could cause a vertical progression of collapse so that the entire section comes down."
> 
> There are two other possible contributing factors still under investigation: First, trusses on the fifth and seventh floors were designed to transfer loads from one set of columns to another. With columns on the south face apparently damaged, high stresses would likely have been communicated to columns on the building's other faces, thereby exceeding their load-bearing capacities.
> 
> Second, a fifth-floor fire burned for up to 7 hours. "There was no firefighting in WTC 7," Sunder says. Investigators believe the fire was fed by tanks of diesel fuel that many tenants used to run emergency generators. Most tanks throughout the building were fairly small, but a generator on the fifth floor was connected to a large tank in the basement via a pressurized line. Says Sunder: "Our current working hypothesis is that this pressurized line was supplying fuel [to the fire] for a long period of time."
> 
> WTC 7 might have withstood the physical damage it received, or the fire that burned for hours, but those combined factors &#8212; along with the building's unusual construction &#8212; were enough to set off the chain-reaction collapse.


----------



## Dante

uh oh....just the facts ma'am.   lol


.

*Seismic Spikes*
*Claim:* Seismographs at Columbia University's Lamont-Doherty Earth Observatory in Palisades, N.Y., 21 miles north of the WTC, recorded the events of 9/11. "The strongest jolts were all registered at the beginning of the collapses, well before falling debris struck the earth," reports the Web site WhatReallyHappened.com. 

A columnist on Prisonplanet.com, a Web site run by radio talk show host Alex Jones, claims the seismic spikes (boxed area on Graph 1) are "indisputable proof that massive explosions brought down" the towers. The Web site says its findings are supported by two seismologists at the observatory, Won-Young Kim and Arthur Lerner-Lam. Each "sharp spike of short duration," says Prisonplanet.com, was consistent with a "demolition-style implosion."

link to page with graph. lol

*FACT:* "There is no scientific basis for the conclusion that explosions brought down the towers," Lerner-Lam tells PM. "That representation of our work is categorically incorrect and not in context." 

The report issued by Lamont-Doherty includes various graphs showing the seismic readings produced by the planes crashing into the two towers as well as the later collapse of both buildings. WhatReallyHappened.com chooses to display only one graph (Graph 1), which shows the readings over a 30-minute time span. 

On that graph, the 8- and 10-second collapses appear  misleadingly  as a pair of sudden spikes. Lamont-Doherty's 40-second plot of the same data (Graph 2) gives a much more detailed picture: The seismic waves  blue for the South Tower, red for the North Tower  start small and then escalate as the buildings rumble to the ground. Translation: no bombs.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Only you and a bunch of people following FEMA beleive that impossibility.
> 
> Still pretending you cannot see the 12 foot thick wall with the 5 foot deep interio box column huh?
> 
> You are an agent seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret.



Until you can actually show a scaled design layout of your core at the lobby level, your theory is crap. There is no way your core fit everything that was there. 

It's a physical impossibility. That's why you won't draw it.

Coward.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only you and a bunch of people following FEMA beleive that impossibility.
> 
> Still pretending you cannot see the 12 foot thick wall with the 5 foot deep interior box column huh?
> 
> You are an agent seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you can actually show a scaled design layout of your core at the lobby level, your theory is crap. There is no way your core fit everything that was there.
> 
> It's a physical impossibility. That's why you won't draw it.
> 
> Coward.
Click to expand...


You base the statement of "impossibility" upon plans proven to be alered to appear as final drawings.

Until you can produce any of the following, your position is not only fallacious, but totaly unverified AND cannot provide any explanation for anything.  Which the perpetrators like very much.

1) Official plans for the core structure.

2) Images from 9-11 showing the steel core columns in the core area.

3) Independent verification from engineers not relying on FEMA info.

4) A feasible explanation for free fall with steel core columns.

5) A feasible explanation for total pulverization.

6) A feasible explanation for superfine, heated particulate

There are more, but you cannot produce 1) or 2)


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gamey has no evidence of the supposed steel core columns so must play this game, over and over, pretending it is the first time every time.
> 
> Firstly, gam expects memory to be perfect but has no plans that represent remnants on the ground.
> 
> Secondly gam knows the 17 foot dimension I had remembed was wrongly applied to the narrow end of the core and is fully seen in the GZ image core wall at its base
> which was not found until after I'd made the diagram from memory.  The linked image shows the 12 foot wall plus there is 5 foot not seen encasing the interior box columns that are 5' deep at the base which is the long side of the core.
> 
> gam pretends to not remember he knows all of this interaction from perhaps a year ago, or actually perhaps 4 months ago, but yet expects memory to be perfect in others relating to complex structural issues from 17 years earlier.
> 
> This is to be expected from someone that is supporting that the methods of mass murder remain secret when they have no evidence to prove their point and can only flail at the evidence disproving their point that they wish the world to dismiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you change your story again?!
> 
> How funny. Another mistake found and another change in the story. Typical Chris.
> 
> Where's the scaled drawing Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wheres the official plans?  Where are the images from 9-11 showing the steel core column in the core area, all that is seen in the core is concrete shear wall.  How come no professionals with independent sources have published anything talking about the steel core columns.
> 
> Only you and a bunch of people following FEMA beleive that impossibility.
> 
> Still pretending you cannot see the 12 foot thick wall with the 5 foot deep interio box column huh?
> 
> You are an agent seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret.
Click to expand...

first off, post a fucking link to photos that size or make them smaller

sheeesh

second, that photo does NOT show concrete


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you change your story again?!
> 
> How funny. Another mistake found and another change in the story. Typical Chris.
> 
> Where's the scaled drawing Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the official plans?  Where are the images from 9-11 showing the steel core column in the core area, all that is seen in the core is concrete shear wall.  How come no professionals with independent sources have published anything talking about the steel core columns.
> 
> Only you and a bunch of people following FEMA beleive that impossibility.
> 
> Still pretending you cannot see the 12 foot thick wall with the 5 foot deep interio box column huh?
> 
> You are an agent seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first off, post a fucking link to photos that size or make them smaller
> 
> sheeesh
> 
> second, that photo does NOT show concrete
Click to expand...


Easy to say, "not concrete", but you must explain, logically, what it is because this also looks like concrete,






And the chief engineer informed Newsweek for their article f September 13, 2001 that the core was concrete.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you change your story again?!
> 
> How funny. Another mistake found and another change in the story. Typical Chris.
> 
> Where's the scaled drawing Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the official plans?  Where are the images from 9-11 showing the steel core column in the core area, all that is seen in the core is concrete shear wall.  How come no professionals with independent sources have published anything talking about the steel core columns.
> 
> Only you and a bunch of people following FEMA beleive that impossibility.
> 
> Still pretending you cannot see the 12 foot thick wall with the 5 foot deep interio box column huh?
> 
> You are an agent seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first off, post a fucking link to photos that size or make them smaller
> 
> sheeesh
> 
> second, that photo does NOT show concrete
Click to expand...


It's only there for you, so why are you sniveling?   And you have not said what it is, .......... if not concrete?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the official plans?  Where are the images from 9-11 showing the steel core column in the core area, all that is seen in the core is concrete shear wall.  How come no professionals with independent sources have published anything talking about the steel core columns.
> 
> Only you and a bunch of people following FEMA beleive that impossibility.
> 
> Still pretending you cannot see the 12 foot thick wall with the 5 foot deep interio box column huh?
> 
> You are an agent seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> 
> 
> first off, post a fucking link to photos that size or make them smaller
> 
> sheeesh
> 
> second, that photo does NOT show concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's only there for you, so why are you sniveling?   And you have not said what it is, .......... if not concrete?
Click to expand...

i can look at a link too, asswipe
and you show photos that do NOT support your claims but claim they do
anyone can look at your photos and see my point
why should i repost the exact same photos to tell you that you are SEE THINGS THAT ARENT THERE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> first off, post a fucking link to photos that size or make them smaller
> 
> sheeesh
> 
> second, that photo does NOT show concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only there for you, so why are you sniveling?   And you have not said what it is, .......... if not concrete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can look at a link too, asswipe
> and you show photos that do NOT support your claims but claim they do
> anyone can look at your photos and see my point
> why should i repost the exact same photos to tell you that you are SEE THINGS THAT ARENT THERE
Click to expand...


But you have not, cannot logically say, will not say, as the perps have directed you not to, what is shown in the core wall at its base image if it is not concrete or why the elevator, airshaft, steam shaft, janitor closet shown here are not seen in the GZ photo of the third floor as shown in the plan.


----------



## DiveCon

i see steel beams and wallboard


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> i see steel beams and wallboard



Are you trying to say that drywall survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel seen in this image showing the same pile of debris that is later cleaned off to reveal concrete?

World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001

FEMA refused to provide plans to the investigators.

Context of 'September 14, 2001-April 2002: Engineers Study Flight 77 Crash, But Are Granted Only Limited Access to Crash Site'


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see steel beams and wallboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that drywall survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel seen in this image showing the same pile of debris that is later cleaned off to reveal concrete?
> 
> World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
> 
> FEMA refused to provide plans to the investigators.
> 
> Context of 'September 14, 2001-April 2002: Engineers Study Flight 77 Crash, But Are Granted Only Limited Access to Crash Site'
Click to expand...

hey, on that first link







looks kinda like what you claim is rebar, now doesnt it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see steel beams and wallboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that drywall survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel seen in this image showing the same pile of debris that is later cleaned off to reveal concrete?
> 
> World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
> 
> FEMA refused to provide plans to the investigators.
> 
> Context of 'September 14, 2001-April 2002: Engineers Study Flight 77 Crash, But Are Granted Only Limited Access to Crash Site'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, on that first link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks kinda like what you claim is rebar, now doesnt it
Click to expand...


Except for there are no horizontal connections here and the view is closer to perpendicular to the plane than your image of GZ.






This overlay is very good and shows the spire as the north west corner of the core.






As does this one looking south along the west core wall line.

WESTend view of core wall section





And here is the one I asked you about and you never answered.  Again, does that look like the outer shell?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that drywall survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel seen in this image showing the same pile of debris that is later cleaned off to reveal concrete?
> 
> World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
> 
> FEMA refused to provide plans to the investigators.
> 
> Context of 'September 14, 2001-April 2002: Engineers Study Flight 77 Crash, But Are Granted Only Limited Access to Crash Site'
> 
> 
> 
> hey, on that first link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks kinda like what you claim is rebar, now doesnt it
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for there are no horizontal connections here and the view is closer to perpendicular to the plane than your image of GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This overlay is very good and shows the spire as the north west corner of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does this one looking south along the west core wall line.
> 
> WESTend view of core wall section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one I asked you about and you never answered.  Again, does that look like the outer shell?
Click to expand...

only because of the ANGLE of the photo, moron

and YES, it STILL looks like the outer shell


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, on that first link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks kinda like what you claim is rebar, now doesnt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for there are no horizontal connections here and the view is closer to perpendicular to the plane than your image of GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This overlay is very good and shows the spire as the north west corner of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does this one looking south along the west core wall line.
> 
> WESTend view of core wall section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one I asked you about and you never answered.  Again, does that look like the outer shell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only because of the ANGLE of the photo, moron
> 
> and YES, it STILL looks like the outer shell
Click to expand...


In that case the perpetrators have directed you to pretend you are dumber than a rock.

Hows it feel agent?


----------



## Christophera

Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.






Here is the outer shell or perimeter walls behind the 12 foot thick concrete core remnant at GZ.






Are you still going to pretend you cannot see how different they are?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for there are no horizontal connections here and the view is closer to perpendicular to the plane than your image of GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This overlay is very good and shows the spire as the north west corner of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does this one looking south along the west core wall line.
> 
> WESTend view of core wall section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the one I asked you about and you never answered.  Again, does that look like the outer shell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only because of the ANGLE of the photo, moron
> 
> and YES, it STILL looks like the outer shell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case the perpetrators have directed you to pretend you are dumber than a rock.
> 
> Hows it feel agent?
Click to expand...

i feel fine
its you that worries me
for your own safety, seek out professional help


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.


yup


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup
Click to expand...



That is the same structure as seen here, the spire meaning the structure from 9-11 in that superimposition is not the outer shell.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same structure as seen here, the spire meaning the structure from 9-11 in that superimposition is not the outer shell.
Click to expand...

yes, outer shell
the shell was around the whole outside of the building


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same structure as seen here, the spire meaning the structure from 9-11 in that superimposition is not the outer shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, outer shell
> the shell was around the whole outside of the building
Click to expand...


It can't be both the "inner framework" and the "outer shell" because they are very different as is seen in the photos on this page.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1524381-post1207.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same structure as seen here, the spire meaning the structure from 9-11 in that superimposition is not the outer shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, outer shell
> the shell was around the whole outside of the building
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be both the "inner framework" and the "outer shell" because they are very different as is seen in the photos on this page.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1524381-post1207.html
Click to expand...

i never said it was inner framework, YOU claimed that


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, outer shell
> the shell was around the whole outside of the building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be both the "inner framework" and the "outer shell" because they are very different as is seen in the photos on this page.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1524381-post1207.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said it was inner framework, YOU claimed that
Click to expand...


I asked you if that is what it was and you most articulately stated, *Yup*.



DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup
Click to expand...


Perhaps you do not know what you are saying, perhaps you are trying to lie.  Certainly try to keep the secret methods of mass murder concealed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be both the "inner framework" and the "outer shell" because they are very different as is seen in the photos on this page.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1524381-post1207.html
> 
> 
> 
> i never said it was inner framework, YOU claimed that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you if that is what it was and you most articulately stated, *Yup*.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not know what you are saying, perhaps you are trying to lie.  Certainly try to keep the secret methods of mass murder concealed.
Click to expand...

the "framework of the OUTER steel structure" is the outter shell, moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said it was inner framework, YOU claimed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you if that is what it was and you most articulately stated, *Yup*.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not know what you are saying, perhaps you are trying to lie.  Certainly try to keep the secret methods of mass murder concealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the "framework of the OUTER steel structure" is the outter shell, moron
Click to expand...


The outer shell can have a framework supporting it because it is a shell and needs the structure.  The inner wall of the outer steel framework is not the outer shell.


----------



## Andrew2382

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-theorists-dream-comes-true-5.html#post933152


unfortunately the pics aint comin up anymore cause its an old thread.


----------



## DiveCon

Andrew2382 said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-theorists-dream-comes-true-5.html#post933152
> 
> 
> unfortunately the pics aint comin up anymore cause its an old thread.


yeah, were is the concrete core in THAT pic


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-theorists-dream-comes-true-5.html#post933152
> 
> 
> unfortunately the pics aint comin up anymore cause its an old thread.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, were is the concrete core in THAT pic
Click to expand...


Was that a disinfo running interference for you when you will not answer a simple question?


----------



## DiveCon

LOL no, moron
you have NO, NONE, ZERO PROOF of a concrete core above grade


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outer shell or perimeter walls behind the 12 foot thick concrete core remnant at GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still going to pretend you cannot see how different they are?



Still pretending you cannot tell the difference between the inner wall of the outer framework and the perimeter walls?  And you think that drywall can survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel.

You cannot explain why the plans don't show that immense piece of concrete.

The perps picked a real loser to try and protect their precious secret methods of mass murder.  F'nn pretender.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outer shell or perimeter walls behind the 12 foot thick concrete core remnant at GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still going to pretend you cannot see how different they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pretending you cannot tell the difference between the inner wall of the outer framework and the perimeter walls?  And you think that drywall can survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel.
> 
> You cannot explain why the plans don't show that immense piece of concrete.
> 
> The perps picked a real loser to try and protect their precious secret methods of mass murder.  F'nn pretender.
Click to expand...

the plans dont show concrete because there isnt any there


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outer shell or perimeter walls behind the 12 foot thick concrete core remnant at GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still going to pretend you cannot see how different they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pretending you cannot tell the difference between the inner wall of the outer framework and the perimeter walls?  And you think that drywall can survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel.
> 
> You cannot explain why the plans don't show that immense piece of concrete.
> 
> The perps picked a real loser to try and protect their precious secret methods of mass murder.  F'nn pretender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the plans dont show concrete because there isnt any there
Click to expand...


How in the hell would you know?  You can't tell the difference between the perimeter columns and the inner framework of interior box columns!

BWahhhhhhaaaaahaaaaa

Let alone concrete, which is almost impossible to see!


BBBwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaa.  Pretender.


----------



## DiveCon

asshole, you see concrete where none is


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> asshole, you see concrete where none is



I see a core where there is only concrete.






I see that you do not want to see the cause of death corrected. 

Constitutional due process requires it.  The perps don't want it so you don't.  Very clear.


----------



## DiveCon

you are a fucking asshole

there was NO CONCRETE in the core above grade


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You base the statement of "impossibility" upon plans proven to be alered to appear as final drawings.



And that's were your HUGE mistake lies. I base NOTHING off of the plans. The dimensions of the core are based on what YOU have told everyone. You and your "EXPERT" opinion. The elevator sizes and types are all known and documented in sources OTHER than the blueprints. There are photos of the 16' wide hallway in the core. There are photos and drawings (NOT THE BLUEPRINTS) of how the 24 local elevators were arranged along with the arrangement of the express elevators. These were done by people who WORKED there.

I base none of this on the blueprints, but you're to damn stupid to figure it out. I have you backed into a corner making lame excuses as to why you can't produce a design drawing showing that your core can even REMOTELY be possible.

You had the balls to draw details as to how the explosives were set in t he floors and columns, yet you have a TON more information available to draw a scaled plan of your core.

You've got a huge yellow line running down your back at this point. Draw the scaled plan and prove me wrong if you dare.

Like I said. Until you prove your core could physically work, your theory and all your claims and statements are pure bullshit.

You said yourself you could EASILY produce the scaled drawing, BUT don't want to because you don't want to do it for a "wimp". Remember that? So you told us ALL here that you could do it, but simply choose not to. Sounds to me like you already have the information. You just know the outcome and what it means to your theory.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And the chief engineer informed Newsweek for their article f September 13, 2001 that the core was concrete.



Nope. Reporter said that on her own. Robertson in an email told me that he never said that. Have you asked him yourself coward or are you going to continue to hide behind your stupid theory.

Seeking the truth....

What a crock of shit. You value your small portion of internet fame more than the truth or you'd answer to all the mistakes and contradictions you've made instead of hiding like a little weasel.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only there for you, so why are you sniveling?   And you have not said what it is, .......... if not concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> i can look at a link too, asswipe
> and you show photos that do NOT support your claims but claim they do
> anyone can look at your photos and see my point
> why should i repost the exact same photos to tell you that you are SEE THINGS THAT ARENT THERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you have not, cannot logically say, will not say, as the perps have directed you not to, what is shown in the core wall at its base image if it is not concrete or why the elevator, airshaft, steam shaft, janitor closet shown here are not seen in the GZ photo of the third floor as shown in the plan.
Click to expand...


Sorry. The print matches the photo PERFECTLY. What you claim is a concrete wall is nothing more than the gypsum planking. I wonder why what you claim is a "hallway through the wall" is the approximately the size of one of the planking sections?

Besides, why would they run a "utility hallway" through a concrete wall supposedly used for support? What a bucket of shit. What was the "utility hallway's" purpose anyways? For the janitors to sleep in?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can look at a link too, asswipe
> and you show photos that do NOT support your claims but claim they do
> anyone can look at your photos and see my point
> why should i repost the exact same photos to tell you that you are SEE THINGS THAT ARENT THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have not, cannot logically say, will not say, as the perps have directed you not to, what is shown in the core wall at its base image if it is not concrete or why the elevator, airshaft, steam shaft, janitor closet shown here are not seen in the GZ photo of the third floor as shown in the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. The print matches the photo PERFECTLY. What you claim is a concrete wall is nothing more than the gypsum planking. I wonder why what you claim is a "hallway through the wall" is the approximately the size of one of the planking sections?
> 
> Besides, why would they run a "utility hallway" through a concrete wall supposedly used for support? What a bucket of shit. What was the "utility hallway's" purpose anyways? For the janitors to sleep in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both ends of the hallway can be seen as the camera does not look exactly down the center.  It is at least 20 feet long which was the distance between interior box columns and a logical place to end a segment.
> 
> The fact that it stands at all after all of the steel immediatley around it basically hit it and continued down and out indicates it is concrete.  That was one of 2 stairwells where people survived.  That was because the concrete would not crush.
> 
> The hallway was actually mentioned as part of the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers."  It served the purpose of allowing a connection to be made between pipes in the core base wall and the core wall after they were cast.  It was explained that the core wall base was so massive that the hallway could be in that position without detracting from the needed support of the base wall.   Note the huge rebar coming up out of the base wall.  That would be the center of the core wall.  The center of the core wall was not over the hallway.  It was to the right and aligned on its inner face with the base wall inner face.
> 
> The plans do not represent what was built and the fact that there are no details on the needed interconnections between columns confirms that fact.  Such details are vital.
> 
> In fact, no such wreakage of interconnecting bracing adequate to join the columns can be found at ground zero.
> 
> If such existed with a steel columned core, we would see it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot keep the means of mass murder secret.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same structure as seen here, the spire meaning the structure from 9-11 in that superimposition is not the outer shell.
Click to expand...



Still looking for a rational answer, respective of evidence otherwise, that your assertion that the spire is a part of the "outer shell" is wrong.


----------



## Christophera

By conducting a totally unreasonable debate, it is made obvious that the agents not only have no independently verified evidence to support the existence of the steel core but will even go so far as to misrepresent their own perceptions in order to maintain the secret protecting the FEMA lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> By conducting a totally unreasonable debate, it is made obvious that the agents not only have no independently verified evidence to support the existence of the steel core but will even go so far as to misrepresent their own perceptions in order to maintain the secret protecting the FEMA lie.


by posting complete BULLSHIT you have shown you are BATSHIT CRAZY


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> By conducting a totally unreasonable debate, it is made obvious that the agents not only have no independently verified evidence to support the existence of the steel core but will even go so far as to misrepresent their own perceptions in order to maintain the secret protecting the FEMA lie.
> 
> 
> 
> by posting complete BULLSHIT you have shown you are BATSHIT CRAZY
Click to expand...


The excrement of 2 mammals, ....... does not an argument make.  Closer to a dietary preference for one who is able to support secret methods of mass murder.

Your resorting to such behavior is a defacto admission of defeat.

The core of the Twin towers was a steel reinforced cast concrete tube,






and the cheif engineer was interviewed for a September 13, 2001 Newsweek article.


----------



## DiveCon

no, its telling you to seek out professional help
you are FUCKING NUTZ


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> no, its telling you to seek out professional help
> you are FUCKING NUTZ



It sounds like the agent is saying Leslie E. Robertson is crazy.  Because on September 13, 2001 Newsweek did an article about him and the Twin towers and Robertson identified a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, its telling you to seek out professional help
> you are FUCKING NUTZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like the agent is saying Leslie E. Robertson is crazy.  Because on September 13, 2001 Newsweek did an article about him and the Twin towers and Robertson identified a concrete core.
Click to expand...

except HE never said that
you are one massive dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, its telling you to seek out professional help
> you are FUCKING NUTZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like the agent is saying Leslie E. Robertson is crazy.  Because on September 13, 2001 Newsweek did an article about him and the Twin towers and Robertson identified a concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except HE never said that
> you are one massive dumbfuck
Click to expand...


Actually, the perpetrators would have you pretend to be so dumb as to think Newsweek would allowed to publish and not correct when 3,000 were killed and the engieering company has liability.

The perpetrators would like it if everyone really was that dumb!

It is quite certain, for criminal and legal liability, the engineers would make sure the published information of Newsweek was the correct information.


----------



## DiveCon

sheeesh, why is it troofers are such MASSIVE morons?


/rhetorical


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> sheeesh, why is it troofers are such MASSIVE morons?
> 
> 
> /rhetorical



It is ilogical that when the lead engineer provides information of a concrete core in a Newsweek article AND the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core






AND another structural engineer certified in 12 states August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., indentifies a concrete core

AND the below is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11,






that the core of the twin towers AND that you are a pretender working for the perpetrators to kee the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.  Any moron can see that.


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMAO

you are at least consistently stupid


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> you are at least consistently stupid



There are consistencies, but considering your tendency to misrepresent and your total lack of evidence or valid reasoning, your position is that you assume everyone to be as stupid as you accuse me of being.

The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core is conclusive of the fact there were no steel core columns and there was a very thick concrete wall 300 feet up.

Keeping the methods of mass murder secret is not going to work.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you are at least consistently stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are consistencies, but considering your tendency to misrepresent and your total lack of evidence or valid reasoning, your position is that you assume everyone to be as stupid as you accuse me of being.
> 
> The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core is conclusive of the fact there were no steel core columns and there was a very thick concrete wall 300 feet up.
> 
> Keeping the methods of mass murder secret is not going to work.
Click to expand...

except there is NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
NONE, NADA, ZIP, ZERO
the only concrete used above grade was in the floors


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you are at least consistently stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are consistencies, but considering your tendency to misrepresent and your total lack of evidence or valid reasoning, your position is that you assume everyone to be as stupid as you accuse me of being.
> 
> The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core is conclusive of the fact there were no steel core columns and there was a very thick concrete wall 300 feet up.
> 
> Keeping the methods of mass murder secret is not going to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except there is NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> NONE, NADA, ZIP, ZERO
> the only concrete used above grade was in the floors
Click to expand...


That is what the perpetrators want people to believe, however, since you can provide no evidence of the steel core columns that were also supposed to exist, AND there is so much independently verified evidence showing concrete walls near half way up the building,







it is very clear you will say anything to protect the secret means of mass murder and the interests of the perpetrators.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are consistencies, but considering your tendency to misrepresent and your total lack of evidence or valid reasoning, your position is that you assume everyone to be as stupid as you accuse me of being.
> 
> The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core is conclusive of the fact there were no steel core columns and there was a very thick concrete wall 300 feet up.
> 
> Keeping the methods of mass murder secret is not going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> except there is NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> NONE, NADA, ZIP, ZERO
> the only concrete used above grade was in the floors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators want people to believe, however, since you can provide no evidence of the steel core columns that were also supposed to exist, AND there is so much independently verified evidence showing concrete walls near half way up the building,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is very clear you will say anything to protect the secret means of mass murder and the interests of the perpetrators.
Click to expand...

what you are attempting to call "a wall" is actually"a floor"


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except there is NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> NONE, NADA, ZIP, ZERO
> the only concrete used above grade was in the floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators want people to believe, however, since you can provide no evidence of the steel core columns that were also supposed to exist, AND there is so much independently verified evidence showing concrete walls near half way up the building,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is very clear you will say anything to protect the secret means of mass murder and the interests of the perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what you are attempting to call "a wall" is actually"a floor"
Click to expand...


It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.  

Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators want people to believe, however, since you can provide no evidence of the steel core columns that were also supposed to exist, AND there is so much independently verified evidence showing concrete walls near half way up the building,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is very clear you will say anything to protect the secret means of mass murder and the interests of the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> what you are attempting to call "a wall" is actually"a floor"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.
> 
> Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?
Click to expand...

clearly it was one that didnt break apart


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators want people to believe, however, since you can provide no evidence of the steel core columns that were also supposed to exist, AND there is so much independently verified evidence showing concrete walls near half way up the building,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is very clear you will say anything to protect the secret means of mass murder and the interests of the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> what you are attempting to call "a wall" is actually"a floor"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.
> 
> Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?
Click to expand...


Yoko planted bombs in the buildings.  She lives in New York.  You can't prove she didn't do it.


----------



## eots

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are attempting to call "a wall" is actually"a floor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.
> 
> Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yoko planted bombs in the buildings.  She lives in New York.  You can't prove she didn't do it.
Click to expand...


what a completely stupid waste of time response any logical person would see that a fully resourced criminal; and fire investigation needs to be done to answer the unanswered questions of 9/11


----------



## elvis

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.
> 
> Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko planted bombs in the buildings.  She lives in New York.  You can't prove she didn't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a completely stupid waste of time response any logical person would see that a fully resourced criminal; and fire investigation needs to be done to answer the unanswered questions of 9/11
Click to expand...


I heard it on Alex Jones' radio program.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.
> 
> Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko planted bombs in the buildings.  She lives in New York.  You can't prove she didn't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a completely stupid waste of time response any logical person would see that a fully resourced criminal; and fire investigation needs to be done to answer the unanswered questions of 9/11
Click to expand...

what "unanswered" questions?


----------



## eots

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko planted bombs in the buildings.  She lives in New York.  You can't prove she didn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a completely stupid waste of time response any logical person would see that a fully resourced criminal; and fire investigation needs to be done to answer the unanswered questions of 9/11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard it on Alex Jones' radio program.
Click to expand...


another mindless media programmed response...actually I heard it from 9/11 commission members and witnesses as well as lead NIST fire investigators to name a few...I did not however hear it on hannity or read it in popular mechanics


----------



## elvis

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a completely stupid waste of time response any logical person would see that a fully resourced criminal; and fire investigation needs to be done to answer the unanswered questions of 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it on Alex Jones' radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another mindless media programmed response...actually I heard it from 9/11 commission members and witnesses as well as lead NIST fire investigators to name a few...I did not however hear it on hannity or read it in popular mechanics
Click to expand...


you heard about Yoko from 9/11 commission members and witnesses?  what did they say about her/


----------



## eots

well here is a short list ftom the ex-lead fire investigator at NIST

 my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST *falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause,* by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause,* by not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts in the investigation*, and by the *guidance of government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding. *
"I have over 35 years of fire research in my experience. I worked in the fire program at NIST for 19 years, leaving as a division chief. I have been at the University of Maryland since. I am a founding member and past-Chair of the International Association for Fire Safety Science&#8212;the principal world forum for fire research. ... 

*"All of these have been submitted to NIST, but never acknowledged or answered. I will list some of these.* 

1. Why is not the design process of assigning fire protection to the WTC towers fully called out for fault? ... 


*2. Why were not alternative collapse hypotheses investigated and discussed as NIST had stated repeatedly that they would do? ...* 

3. *Spoliation of a fire scene *is a basis for *destroying a legal case in an investigation*. *Most of the steel was discarded,* although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the *NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure *are *corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have. Why hasn't NIST declared that this spoliation of the steel was a gross error? *
*4. NIST used computer models *that they said have *never been used in such an application *before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. *Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse.* Moreover, it is* common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that. *

5. *Testing by NIST has been inconclusive. *Although they have done fire tests of the scale of several work stations, *a replicate test of at least & [sic] of a WTC floor would have been of considerable value. Why was this not done? ... *

*6. The critical collapse of WTC 7 is relegated to a secondary role*, as its findings will not be complete for yet another year. It was clear at the last NIST Advisory Panel meeting in September [2005] that this date may not be realistic, as NIST has not demonstrated progress here. *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?" *
[The full text of Dr. Quintiere&#8217;s 


OpEdNews - Page 2 of Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation

then there are the questions of Intel from the 9/11 commission


----------



## elvis

eots said:


> well here is a short list ftom the ex-lead fire investigator at NIST
> 
> my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST *falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause,* by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause,* by not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts in the investigation*, and by the *guidance of government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding. *
> "I have over 35 years of fire research in my experience. I worked in the fire program at NIST for 19 years, leaving as a division chief. I have been at the University of Maryland since. I am a founding member and past-Chair of the International Association for Fire Safety Sciencethe principal world forum for fire research. ...
> 
> *"All of these have been submitted to NIST, but never acknowledged or answered. I will list some of these.*
> 
> 1. Why is not the design process of assigning fire protection to the WTC towers fully called out for fault? ...
> 
> 
> *2. Why were not alternative collapse hypotheses investigated and discussed as NIST had stated repeatedly that they would do? ...*
> 
> 3. *Spoliation of a fire scene *is a basis for *destroying a legal case in an investigation*. *Most of the steel was discarded,* although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the *NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure *are *corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have. Why hasn't NIST declared that this spoliation of the steel was a gross error? *
> *4. NIST used computer models *that they said have *never been used in such an application *before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. *Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse.* Moreover, it is* common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that. *
> 
> 5. *Testing by NIST has been inconclusive. *Although they have done fire tests of the scale of several work stations, *a replicate test of at least & [sic] of a WTC floor would have been of considerable value. Why was this not done? ... *
> 
> *6. The critical collapse of WTC 7 is relegated to a secondary role*, as its findings will not be complete for yet another year. It was clear at the last NIST Advisory Panel meeting in September [2005] that this date may not be realistic, as NIST has not demonstrated progress here. *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?" *
> [The full text of Dr. Quintieres
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Page 2 of Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> then there are the questions of Intel from the 9/11 commission



Yoko broke up the Beatles AND the Twins.


----------



## eots

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well here is a short list ftom the ex-lead fire investigator at NIST
> 
> my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST *falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause,* by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause,* by not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts in the investigation*, and by the *guidance of government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding. *
> "I have over 35 years of fire research in my experience. I worked in the fire program at NIST for 19 years, leaving as a division chief. I have been at the University of Maryland since. I am a founding member and past-Chair of the International Association for Fire Safety Sciencethe principal world forum for fire research. ...
> 
> *"All of these have been submitted to NIST, but never acknowledged or answered. I will list some of these.*
> 
> 1. Why is not the design process of assigning fire protection to the WTC towers fully called out for fault? ...
> 
> 
> *2. Why were not alternative collapse hypotheses investigated and discussed as NIST had stated repeatedly that they would do? ...*
> 
> 3. *Spoliation of a fire scene *is a basis for *destroying a legal case in an investigation*. *Most of the steel was discarded,* although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the *NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure *are *corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have. Why hasn't NIST declared that this spoliation of the steel was a gross error? *
> *4. NIST used computer models *that they said have *never been used in such an application *before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. *Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse.* Moreover, it is* common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that. *
> 
> 5. *Testing by NIST has been inconclusive. *Although they have done fire tests of the scale of several work stations, *a replicate test of at least & [sic] of a WTC floor would have been of considerable value. Why was this not done? ... *
> 
> *6. The critical collapse of WTC 7 is relegated to a secondary role*, as its findings will not be complete for yet another year. It was clear at the last NIST Advisory Panel meeting in September [2005] that this date may not be realistic, as NIST has not demonstrated progress here. *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?" *
> [The full text of Dr. Quintieres
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Page 2 of Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> then there are the questions of Intel from the 9/11 commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko broke up the Beatles AND the Twins.
Click to expand...


and you are a cowardly GOOFBALL without the necessary intellect to comprehend the significance of the unanswered question NIST investigators have posed and the courage required to do so


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are attempting to call "a wall" is actually"a floor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.
> 
> Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clearly it was one that didnt break apart
Click to expand...



You've answered a question not asked.  A ploy of evasion.

Unreasonable.  Only one motive can logically be assigned to your act ditzie.  Keep the means of mass murder secret in service to the interests of the perpetrators.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is clearly too thick and there are no truss beams showing.  With the area seen, if it were a floor, there would be several in view.
> 
> Where did what you want to call a floor come from?  When?
> 
> 
> 
> clearly it was one that didnt break apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've answered a question not asked.  A ploy of evasion.
> 
> Unreasonable.  Only one motive can logically be assigned to your act ditzie.  Keep the means of mass murder secret in service to the interests of the perpetrators.
Click to expand...

you nare a fucking moron
i answered your question
there were 110 fucking floors in each tower
do you really need me to name WHAT floor it came from


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> clearly it was one that didnt break apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've answered a question not asked.  A ploy of evasion.
> 
> Unreasonable.  Only one motive can logically be assigned to your act ditzie.  Keep the means of mass murder secret in service to the interests of the perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you nare a fucking moron
> i answered your question
> there were 110 fucking floors in each tower
> do you really need me to name WHAT floor it came from
Click to expand...


If it was falling it came from above and there was nothing above.  No said it was one that did not break.  It is too thick for a floor and there is no place above for it to fall from.  It begins vertical so it would have to have fallen to that position.

Where does it come from?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've answered a question not asked.  A ploy of evasion.
> 
> Unreasonable.  Only one motive can logically be assigned to your act ditzie.  Keep the means of mass murder secret in service to the interests of the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> you nare a fucking moron
> i answered your question
> there were 110 fucking floors in each tower
> do you really need me to name WHAT floor it came from
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was falling it came from above and there was nothing above.  No said it was one that did not break.  It is too thick for a floor and there is no place above for it to fall from.  It begins vertical so it would have to have fallen to that position.
> 
> Where does it come from?
Click to expand...

of course that gif doesnt show
do you have a fucking clue what a GIF is?
that is NOT a video


----------



## elvis

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well here is a short list ftom the ex-lead fire investigator at NIST
> 
> my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST *falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause,* by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause,* by not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts in the investigation*, and by the *guidance of government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding. *
> "I have over 35 years of fire research in my experience. I worked in the fire program at NIST for 19 years, leaving as a division chief. I have been at the University of Maryland since. I am a founding member and past-Chair of the International Association for Fire Safety Sciencethe principal world forum for fire research. ...
> 
> *"All of these have been submitted to NIST, but never acknowledged or answered. I will list some of these.*
> 
> 1. Why is not the design process of assigning fire protection to the WTC towers fully called out for fault? ...
> 
> 
> *2. Why were not alternative collapse hypotheses investigated and discussed as NIST had stated repeatedly that they would do? ...*
> 
> 3. *Spoliation of a fire scene *is a basis for *destroying a legal case in an investigation*. *Most of the steel was discarded,* although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the *NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure *are *corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have. Why hasn't NIST declared that this spoliation of the steel was a gross error? *
> *4. NIST used computer models *that they said have *never been used in such an application *before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. *Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse.* Moreover, it is* common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that. *
> 
> 5. *Testing by NIST has been inconclusive. *Although they have done fire tests of the scale of several work stations, *a replicate test of at least & [sic] of a WTC floor would have been of considerable value. Why was this not done? ... *
> 
> *6. The critical collapse of WTC 7 is relegated to a secondary role*, as its findings will not be complete for yet another year. It was clear at the last NIST Advisory Panel meeting in September [2005] that this date may not be realistic, as NIST has not demonstrated progress here. *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?" *
> [The full text of Dr. Quintieres
> 
> 
> OpEdNews - Page 2 of Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> then there are the questions of Intel from the 9/11 commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko broke up the Beatles AND the Twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you are a cowardly GOOFBALL without the necessary intellect to comprehend the significance of the unanswered question NIST investigators have posed and the courage required to do so
Click to expand...


Did she bring them down with here singing?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko broke up the Beatles AND the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you are a cowardly GOOFBALL without the necessary intellect to comprehend the significance of the unanswered question NIST investigators have posed and the courage required to do so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did she bring them down with here singing?
Click to expand...


People lost loved ones, lives will never be the same.







Due process has not been provided.  The cause of death is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are a cowardly GOOFBALL without the necessary intellect to comprehend the significance of the unanswered question NIST investigators have posed and the courage required to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she bring them down with here singing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People lost loved ones, lives will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been provided.  The cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...

and you claiming their own government did it will piss them off


----------



## eots

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are a cowardly GOOFBALL without the necessary intellect to comprehend the significance of the unanswered question NIST investigators have posed and the courage required to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she bring them down with here singing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People lost loved ones, lives will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been provided.  The cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...


*no kidding the lack of respect to the victims and their loved ones is outrageous.... you couple of glenbeckscumbag wannabes*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf33g9ep4YU]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she bring them down with here singing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People lost loved ones, lives will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been provided.  The cause of death is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you claiming their own government did it will piss them off
Click to expand...


At this late datte, many realize their government has been infiltrated, so any anger is them showing how they feel about being decived, misdirected perhaps.

It is a fact the US government under the Constitution is an ideal, and for that reason as soon as something such as 9-11 is undertaken, it is no longer the government acting, it is an infiltration.

And you are helping the infiltrators.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she bring them down with here singing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People lost loved ones, lives will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been provided.  The cause of death is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you claiming their own government did it will piss them off
Click to expand...


that claim can not be validated ..however the fact that the majority of 9/11 family members do not believe the official story and have gone to extreme lengths in their fight for justice and to win an independent investigation of 9/11..can be validated... and with recent revelations with members of the 9/11 commission and NIST investigators they are convinced more than ever of a cover-up and government complicity in the events of 9/11


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> People lost loved ones, lives will never be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been provided.  The cause of death is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> and you claiming their own government did it will piss them off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that claim can not be validated ..however the fact that the majority of 9/11 family members do not believe the official story and have gone to extreme lengths in their fight for justice and to win an independent investigation of 9/11..can be validated... and with recent revelations with members of the 9/11 commission and NIST investigators they are convinced more than ever of a cover-up and government complicity in the events of 9/11
Click to expand...

really? the MAJORITY?


----------



## eots

yes indeed the majority of 9/11 family members involved in the aftermath of 9/11 do not believe the official story to the point of calling it a cover up and complicity at a minimum..you can not take silence as an acceptance of the official story..of those family groups that have been in actively involved in the process and investigations the majority... believe there was government complicity...you would be hard pressed to find any 9/11 groups or individuals of immediate relatives that voice support for the government investigation or anger for those involved in the press for truth


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> lead NIST fire investigators to name a few...



You mean like James Quintiere?


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> yof those family groups that have been in actively involved in the process and investigations the majority... believe there was government complicity



And they don't even know yet that FEMA and guliani worked to make a reason for NIST's erroneous cause of death analysis by misrepresenting the core structure so that fire and plane impact damage could be seen as the cause of what was called collapse.

The agents here don't want them to know, or anyone else either because the perpetrators want to get away with it completely unknown, even disguising what happened.


----------



## Christophera

By the total lack of independently verified evidence of those opposing the truth, in this case the fact of the Twin Towers having a steel reinforced, cast, tubular, rectangular core structure, it can be seen that the cause of death is invalidated because the agency analysing collapse analyzed a structure that didn't exist.

Continued denial of this fact signals that those here who consider themselves American citizens, who have not posted in support of evidence and reason, are by deflault, allowing, the destruction of Constitutional government, whether out of confusion, distraction, fear, ....... or whatever. Ordinary citizens, by their silence, accept the loss of the Constitution and eventual slavery, the loss of all property and the loss of their lives and the lives of the ones they love. 

Those colluding to dismiss the facts of the structure, socially intimidating citizens with ridicule, insults and profanity, assist the perpetrators of mass murder, willingly or unknowingly and hasten the complete demise of Consitutional government in America.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> By the total lack of independently verified evidence of those opposing the truth, in this case the fact of the Twin Towers having a steel reinforced, cast, tubular, rectangular core structure, it can be seen that the cause of death is invalidated because the agency analysing collapse analyzed a structure that didn't exist.
> 
> Continued denial of this fact signals that those here who consider themselves American citizens, who have not posted in support of evidence and reason, are by deflault, allowing, the destruction of Constitutional government, whether out of confusion, distraction, fear, ....... or whatever. Ordinary citizens, by their silence, accept the loss of the Constitution and eventual slavery, the loss of all property and the loss of their lives and the lives of the ones they love.
> 
> Those colluding to dismiss the facts of the structure, socially intimidating citizens with ridicule, insults and profanity, assist the perpetrators of mass murder, willingly or unknowingly and hasten the complete demise of Consitutional government in America.



Right on queue, I see you got banned from the Mike Malloy forum already.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the total lack of independently verified evidence of those opposing the truth, in this case the fact of the Twin Towers having a steel reinforced, cast, tubular, rectangular core structure, it can be seen that the cause of death is invalidated because the agency analysing collapse analyzed a structure that didn't exist.
> 
> Continued denial of this fact signals that those here who consider themselves American citizens, who have not posted in support of evidence and reason, are by deflault, allowing, the destruction of Constitutional government, whether out of confusion, distraction, fear, ....... or whatever. Ordinary citizens, by their silence, accept the loss of the Constitution and eventual slavery, the loss of all property and the loss of their lives and the lives of the ones they love.
> 
> Those colluding to dismiss the facts of the structure, socially intimidating citizens with ridicule, insults and profanity, assist the perpetrators of mass murder, willingly or unknowingly and hasten the complete demise of Consitutional government in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on queue, I see you got banned from the Mike Malloy forum already.
Click to expand...


Correct, they support attitude driven government and seriously lack any capacity to even post evidence.  To pretend as if they had grounds for banning they had to intentionally misinterpret my message refuse to use any form of reasoning.

Similar to yourself, although it is concievable they are simply fearful, gullible Americans simply wanting the "nice warm happy" that gets frogs sleepy continuing into oblivion.  You on the other hand actively support that secret methods of mass murder prevail and seek to hasten the demise of the US Constitution and never mention the rights and freedoms of Americans and refuse to recognize violations of law by government.

You are an agent of the infiltrators.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the total lack of independently verified evidence of those opposing the truth, in this case the fact of the Twin Towers having a steel reinforced, cast, tubular, rectangular core structure, it can be seen that the cause of death is invalidated because the agency analysing collapse analyzed a structure that didn't exist.
> 
> Continued denial of this fact signals that those here who consider themselves American citizens, who have not posted in support of evidence and reason, are by deflault, allowing, the destruction of Constitutional government, whether out of confusion, distraction, fear, ....... or whatever. Ordinary citizens, by their silence, accept the loss of the Constitution and eventual slavery, the loss of all property and the loss of their lives and the lives of the ones they love.
> 
> Those colluding to dismiss the facts of the structure, socially intimidating citizens with ridicule, insults and profanity, assist the perpetrators of mass murder, willingly or unknowingly and hasten the complete demise of Consitutional government in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on queue, I see you got banned from the Mike Malloy forum already.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, they support attitude driven government and seriously lack any capacity to even post evidence.  To pretend as if they had grounds for banning they had to intentionally misinterpret my message refuse to use any form of reasoning.
> 
> Similar to yourself, although it is concievable they are simply fearful, gullible Americans simply wanting the "nice warm happy" that gets frogs sleepy continuing into oblivion.  You on the other hand actively support that secret methods of mass murder prevail and seek to hasten the demise of the US Constitution and never mention the rights and freedoms of Americans and refuse to recognize violations of law by government.
> 
> You are an agent of the infiltrators.
Click to expand...

yeah, everyone that doesnt buy into your fucking nonsense is an agent


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right on queue, I see you got banned from the Mike Malloy forum already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, they support attitude driven government and seriously lack any capacity to even post evidence.  To pretend as if they had grounds for banning they had to intentionally misinterpret my message refuse to use any form of reasoning.
> 
> Similar to yourself, although it is concievable they are simply fearful, gullible Americans simply wanting the "nice warm happy" that gets frogs sleepy continuing into oblivion.  You on the other hand actively support that secret methods of mass murder prevail and seek to hasten the demise of the US Constitution and never mention the rights and freedoms of Americans and refuse to recognize violations of law by government.
> 
> You are an agent of the infiltrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, everyone that doesnt buy into your fucking nonsense is an agent
Click to expand...


Correct, they may simply decieved by agents.  Accordingly they are treated as agents as far as the degree of credibility they are allowed.  They can regain credibility if they start using evidence and reason and recognize useful information for more truth.

Otherwise, their effect in the psyops is almost identical to an agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, they support attitude driven government and seriously lack any capacity to even post evidence.  To pretend as if they had grounds for banning they had to intentionally misinterpret my message refuse to use any form of reasoning.
> 
> Similar to yourself, although it is concievable they are simply fearful, gullible Americans simply wanting the "nice warm happy" that gets frogs sleepy continuing into oblivion.  You on the other hand actively support that secret methods of mass murder prevail and seek to hasten the demise of the US Constitution and never mention the rights and freedoms of Americans and refuse to recognize violations of law by government.
> 
> You are an agent of the infiltrators.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, everyone that doesnt buy into your fucking nonsense is an agent
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, they may simply decieved by agents.  Accordingly they are treated as agents as far as the degree of credibility they are allowed.  They can regain credibility if they start using evidence and reason and recognize useful information for more truth.
> 
> Otherwise, their effect in the psyops is almost identical to an agent.
Click to expand...

roflmao

what a maroon


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, everyone that doesnt buy into your fucking nonsense is an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, they may simply decieved by agents.  Accordingly they are treated as agents as far as the degree of credibility they are allowed.  They can regain credibility if they start using evidence and reason and recognize useful information for more truth.
> 
> Otherwise, their effect in the psyops is almost identical to an agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> roflmao
> 
> what a maroon
Click to expand...


Why do you think he is a moron?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, everyone that doesnt buy into your fucking nonsense is an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, they may simply decieved by agents.  Accordingly they are treated as agents as far as the degree of credibility they are allowed.  They can regain credibility if they start using evidence and reason and recognize useful information for more truth.
> 
> Otherwise, their effect in the psyops is almost identical to an agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> roflmao
> 
> what a maroon
Click to expand...


maroon is a color

These are facts.

Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article describing a concrete core (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would not make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction)

August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero and identifies  a concrete core)

Concrete core of WTC 2,


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, they may simply decieved by agents.  Accordingly they are treated as agents as far as the degree of credibility they are allowed.  They can regain credibility if they start using evidence and reason and recognize useful information for more truth.
> 
> Otherwise, their effect in the psyops is almost identical to an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao
> 
> what a maroon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think he is a moron?
Click to expand...

because he sees concrete where none was

he claims a 12' thick concrete core wall that doesnt show up in a single plan or construction photo
his excuse is "they" destroyed all those photos


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, they may simply decieved by agents.  Accordingly they are treated as agents as far as the degree of credibility they are allowed.  They can regain credibility if they start using evidence and reason and recognize useful information for more truth.
> 
> Otherwise, their effect in the psyops is almost identical to an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao
> 
> what a maroon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maroon is a color
> 
> These are facts.
> 
> Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article describing a concrete core (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would not make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction)
> 
> August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero and identifies  a concrete core)
> 
> Concrete core of WTC 2,
Click to expand...

then show a single photo from construction where they poured concrete in the core above grade, just ONE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao
> 
> what a maroon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maroon is a color
> 
> These are facts.
> 
> Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article describing a concrete core (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would not make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction)
> 
> August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero and identifies  a concrete core)
> 
> Concrete core of WTC 2,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then show a single photo from construction where they poured concrete in the core above grade, just ONE
Click to expand...


Of course you will ask to see the evidence your masters took from the public view just as guiliani took the NYC WTC documents, AND refuse to produce evidence that should logically be available IF the steel core columns existed.  An image from 9-11 showing them in the core area.

Here is concrete wall 400 feet off the ground as the east wall of WTC 1 core.






Note that tehe core is empty.  The columns in the image are the spire on the opposite side of the core outside of it.out


----------



## DiveCon

someone PLEASE show me where a 12' thick concrete wall fits in there


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> maroon is a color
> 
> These are facts.
> 
> Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article describing a concrete core (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would not make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction)
> 
> August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero and identifies  a concrete core)
> 
> Concrete core of WTC 2,
> 
> 
> 
> then show a single photo from construction where they poured concrete in the core above grade, just ONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you will ask to see the evidence your masters took from the public view just as guiliani took the NYC WTC documents, AND refuse to produce evidence that should logically be available IF the steel core columns existed.  An image from 9-11 showing them in the core area.
> 
> Here is concrete wall 400 feet off the ground as the east wall of WTC 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that tehe core is empty.  The columns in the image are the spire on the opposite side of the core outside of it.out
Click to expand...

no, that is clearly a floor


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> then show a single photo from construction where they poured concrete in the core above grade, just ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you will ask to see the evidence your masters took from the public view just as guiliani took the NYC WTC documents, AND refuse to produce evidence that should logically be available IF the steel core columns existed.  An image from 9-11 showing them in the core area.
> 
> Here is concrete wall 400 feet off the ground as the east wall of WTC 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the core is empty.  The columns in the image are the spire on the opposite side of the core outside of it.out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, that is clearly a floor
Click to expand...


Deceptive, manipulative agent, removes the image it lies about.

Not a floor.  It starts staionary oriented as a vertical plane.

Because you have no evidence and what you are doing conceals the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11, your only discernable motive is to protect the perpetrators.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao
> 
> what a maroon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think he is a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because he sees concrete where none was
> 
> he claims a 12' thick concrete core wall that doesnt show up in a single plan or construction photo
> his excuse is "they" destroyed all those photos
Click to expand...


Regardless of the dimensions of the concrete and steel core, that does not dismiss whether the core was in fact concrete and steel.  

What about what Leslie Robertson said about the core in the Newsweek article?

What about the passage from the Oxford Encyclopedia, about the core?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you will ask to see the evidence your masters took from the public view just as guiliani took the NYC WTC documents, AND refuse to produce evidence that should logically be available IF the steel core columns existed.  An image from 9-11 showing them in the core area.
> 
> Here is concrete wall 400 feet off the ground as the east wall of WTC 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the core is empty.  The columns in the image are the spire on the opposite side of the core outside of it.out
> 
> 
> 
> no, that is clearly a floor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deceptive, manipulative agent, removes the image it lies about.
> 
> Not a floor.  It starts staionary oriented as a vertical plane.
> 
> Because you have no evidence and what you are doing conceals the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11, your only discernable motive is to protect the perpetrators.
Click to expand...

i removed the image because you have posted it so many times i think EVERYONE has seen it
and since when can an object go from falling in one direction to a completely different direct in the matter of seconds with no show of that change?


your gif image(a group of still shots put together) doesnt show any transition
why not use an actual video if you want to be HONEST


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think he is a moron?
> 
> 
> 
> because he sees concrete where none was
> 
> he claims a 12' thick concrete core wall that doesnt show up in a single plan or construction photo
> his excuse is "they" destroyed all those photos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of the dimensions of the concrete and steel core, that does not dismiss whether the core was in fact concrete and steel.
> 
> What about what Leslie Robertson said about the core in the Newsweek article?
> 
> What about the passage from the Oxford Encyclopedia, about the core?
Click to expand...

Robertson never said that
that is another lie chris keeps posting
and look at the PLANS for the building, no concrete in the core above grade
PERIOD


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because he sees concrete where none was
> 
> he claims a 12' thick concrete core wall that doesnt show up in a single plan or construction photo
> his excuse is "they" destroyed all those photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the dimensions of the concrete and steel core, that does not dismiss whether the core was in fact concrete and steel.
> 
> What about what Leslie Robertson said about the core in the Newsweek article?
> 
> What about the passage from the Oxford Encyclopedia, about the core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robertson never said that
> that is another lie chris keeps posting
> and look at the PLANS for the building, no concrete in the core above grade
> PERIOD
Click to expand...


Okay.  Leslie Robertson may have not actually said that about the core.  So it is safe to say Newsweek is responsible for the listing some of the specifications of the buildings.  If what Newsweek published about the specifications of the buildings is contrary to the official story, why has it not been changed?

What about the Oxford question?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of the dimensions of the concrete and steel core, that does not dismiss whether the core was in fact concrete and steel.
> 
> What about what Leslie Robertson said about the core in the Newsweek article?
> 
> What about the passage from the Oxford Encyclopedia, about the core?
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson never said that
> that is another lie chris keeps posting
> and look at the PLANS for the building, no concrete in the core above grade
> PERIOD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  Leslie Robertson may have not actually said that about the core.  So it is safe to say Newsweek is responsible for the listing some of the specifications of the buildings.  If what Newsweek published about the specifications of the buildings is contrary to the official story, why has it not been changed?
> 
> What about the Oxford question?
Click to expand...

that could be an error
they do have them

and, if you look at the actual plans, you wont find concrete above grade in the core, the only place there was concrete above grade, was in the floors


----------



## DiveCon

where is the concrete?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> where is the concrete?



The source of your drawing is FEMA, Nistncstar1-1-fig2-4.png.  

I know for certain there is a large possibility that the NYC did not even have a plan for the concrete core structure.

NIST basically admits, because they don't identify plans which are the normal source for the information they disclaim responsibility for not having, ...... in this.






Accordingly, a photo that will not lie and shows the actual core of WTC 2 must be considered the authority.






Add to that the information of L.E. Robertson, the cheif engineer of the Twins in the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article describing a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is the concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source of your drawing is FEMA, Nistncstar1-1-fig2-4.png.
> 
> I know for certain there is a large possibility that the NYC did not even have a plan for the concrete core structure.
> 
> NIST basically admits, because they don't identify plans which are the normal source for the information they disclaim responsibility for not having, ...... in this.
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, a photo that will not lie and shows the actual core of WTC 2 must be considered the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that the information of *L.E. Robertson, the cheif engineer of the Twins in the September 13, 2001 *Newsweek article describing a concrete core.
Click to expand...

except HE NEVER SAID IT, MORON


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is the concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source of your drawing is FEMA, Nistncstar1-1-fig2-4.png.
> 
> I know for certain there is a large possibility that the NYC did not even have a plan for the concrete core structure.
> 
> NIST basically admits, because they don't identify plans which are the normal source for the information they disclaim responsibility for not having, ...... in this.
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, a photo that will not lie and shows the actual core of WTC 2 must be considered the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that the information of *L.E. Robertson, the cheif engineer of the Twins in the September 13, 2001 *Newsweek article describing a concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except HE NEVER SAID IT, MORON
Click to expand...


But the images show concrete and the fact is that when 3,000 die in a structure that is supposed to have collapse the engineers ARE VERY sensitive about structural issues.

The information, logically, IS CORRECT.


----------



## DiveCon

cant you ever just post a fucking link when the pic is so fucking HUGE?

and again, THAT IS NOT CONCRETE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> cant you ever just post a fucking link when the pic is so fucking HUGE?
> 
> and again, THAT IS NOT CONCRETE



It cannot be anything else but concrete because it was at the bottom of a pile of steel.


----------



## DiveCon

and it was PROTECTED by steel around and above it


----------



## DiveCon

http://www.bbacerts.co.uk/PDF/4377i1_web.pdf

gypsum wall board


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and it was PROTECTED by steel around and above it



Where is that steel?  Everything you say is uncorroborated, ........... probably because its a lie.



Recall I showed an aerial of the site and those interior box columns with the massive concrete wall next to them columns were a lump buried in debris.


----------



## DiveCon

except you have shown NO CONCRETE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> except you have shown NO CONCRETE


Actually the reverse is true.  I've show hundreds of thousands of tons of concrete and verified that is exactly what is supposed to be seen a number of different ways.

Here is 200,000 tons right here.






Just like the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992 describes. 






Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. writes in his safety report a few weeks after 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except you have shown NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the reverse is true.  I've show hundreds of thousands of tons of concrete and verified that is exactly what is supposed to be seen a number of different ways.
> 
> Here is 200,000 tons right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992 describes.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. writes in his safety report a few weeks after 9-11.
Click to expand...

you can claim those two images show concrete, but they dont
that second one is not even making the claim you seem to think it does, since it is WRONG


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except you have shown NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the reverse is true.  I've shown hundreds of thousands of tons of concrete and verified that is exactly what is supposed to be seen a number of different ways.
> 
> Here is 200,000 tons right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992 describes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. writes in his safety report a few weeks after 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can claim those two images show concrete, but they dont
> that second one is not even making the claim you seem to think it does, since it is WRONG
Click to expand...


This guy knows, just like Robertson identified for Newsweek September 13, 2001.  See chap. 2.1
_
August Domel, Jr., Ph.D., S.E., P.E. November 2001

Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.

Dr. Domel received a Ph.D. from the University of Illinois at Chicago in 1988 and a Law Degree from Loyola University in 1992. He is a licensed Structural Engineer and Attorney at Law in the .State of Illinois and a Professional Engineer in twelve states, including the State of New York. Dr. Domel is authorized by the Department of Labor (OSHA) as a 10 and 30 hour construction safety trainer.

http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the reverse is true.  I've shown hundreds of thousands of tons of concrete and verified that is exactly what is supposed to be seen a number of different ways.
> 
> Here is 200,000 tons right here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992 describes.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. writes in his safety report a few weeks after 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> you can claim those two images show concrete, but they dont
> that second one is not even making the claim you seem to think it does, since it is WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy knows, just like Robertson identified for Newsweek September 13, 2001.  See chap. 2.1
> _
> August Domel, Jr., Ph.D., S.E., P.E. November 2001
> 
> Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.
> 
> Dr. Domel received a Ph.D. from the University of Illinois at Chicago in 1988 and a Law Degree from Loyola University in 1992. He is a licensed Structural Engineer and Attorney at Law in the .State of Illinois and a Professional Engineer in twelve states, including the State of New York. Dr. Domel is authorized by the Department of Labor (OSHA) as a 10 and 30 hour construction safety trainer.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf_
Click to expand...

no, he doesnt know, because he is WRONG


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can claim those two images show concrete, but they dont
> that second one is not even making the claim you seem to think it does, since it is WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy knows, just like Robertson identified for Newsweek September 13, 2001.  See chap. 2.1
> _
> August Domel, Jr., Ph.D., S.E., P.E. November 2001
> 
> Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.
> 
> Dr. Domel received a Ph.D. from the University of Illinois at Chicago in 1988 and a Law Degree from Loyola University in 1992. He is a licensed Structural Engineer and Attorney at Law in the .State of Illinois and a Professional Engineer in twelve states, including the State of New York. Dr. Domel is authorized by the Department of Labor (OSHA) as a 10 and 30 hour construction safety trainer.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he doesnt know, because he is WRONG
Click to expand...


His .pdf states he was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and FEMA engineers showed him plans.  He's been contactde since by somone checking, they asked "Is the concrete core info a mistake?"  He said "No, it is a design method."

As usual, you are wrong.

The cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy knows, just like Robertson identified for Newsweek September 13, 2001.  See chap. 2.1
> _
> August Domel, Jr., Ph.D., S.E., P.E. November 2001
> 
> Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.
> 
> Dr. Domel received a Ph.D. from the University of Illinois at Chicago in 1988 and a Law Degree from Loyola University in 1992. He is a licensed Structural Engineer and Attorney at Law in the .State of Illinois and a Professional Engineer in twelve states, including the State of New York. Dr. Domel is authorized by the Department of Labor (OSHA) as a 10 and 30 hour construction safety trainer.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf_
> 
> 
> 
> no, he doesnt know, because he is WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His .pdf states he was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and FEMA engineers showed him plans.  He's been contactde since by somone checking, they asked "Is the concrete core info a mistake?"  He said "No, it is a design method."
> 
> As usual, you are wrong.
> 
> The cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.
Click to expand...

no, he is wrong
there was ZERO concrete in the CORE above grade


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he doesnt know, because he is WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His .pdf states he was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and FEMA engineers showed him plans.  He's been contactde since by somone checking, they asked "Is the concrete core info a mistake?"  He said "No, it is a design method."
> 
> As usual, you are wrong.
> 
> The cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he is wrong
> there was ZERO concrete in the CORE above grade
Click to expand...


Going on the theory that you are always wrong when it comes to the Twins or will always say the opposite of what I say, which is evidenced, relating to where concrete was/wasn't, and the fact that you have no evidence of the alternative steel core columns, there was concrete to the top where it would have had to have been for part of WTC 2 concrete core to end up falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish block behind the periemter wall is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> His .pdf states he was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and FEMA engineers showed him plans.  He's been contactde since by somone checking, they asked "Is the concrete core info a mistake?"  He said "No, it is a design method."
> 
> As usual, you are wrong.
> 
> The cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> no, he is wrong
> there was ZERO concrete in the CORE above grade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going on the theory that you are always wrong when it comes to the Twins or will always say the opposite of what I say, which is evidenced, relating to where concrete was/wasn't, and the fact that you have no evidence of the alternative steel core columns, there was concrete to the top where it would have had to have been for part of WTC 2 concrete core to end up falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish block behind the periemter wall is concrete.
Click to expand...

as i have told you before, THAT image is of a FLOOR
you can even see the ribs of the floor mold


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he is wrong
> there was ZERO concrete in the CORE above grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on the theory that you are always wrong when it comes to the Twins or will always say the opposite of what I say, which is evidenced, relating to where concrete was/wasn't, and the fact that you have no evidence of the alternative steel core columns, there was concrete to the top where it would have had to have been for part of WTC 2 concrete core to end up falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish block behind the periemter wall is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i have told you before, THAT image is of a FLOOR
> you can even see the ribs of the floor mold
Click to expand...


If you compare the dimensions of the perimeter columns on the outside it is easily seen that there is a panel of perimeter columns cought underneath it.

The floors had a 4 inch corrugation on 2 foot spacing, moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going on the theory that you are always wrong when it comes to the Twins or will always say the opposite of what I say, which is evidenced, relating to where concrete was/wasn't, and the fact that you have no evidence of the alternative steel core columns, there was concrete to the top where it would have had to have been for part of WTC 2 concrete core to end up falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish block behind the periemter wall is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i have told you before, THAT image is of a FLOOR
> you can even see the ribs of the floor mold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you compare the dimensions of the perimeter columns on the outside it is easily seen that there is a panel of perimeter columns cought underneath it.
> 
> The floors had a 4 inch corrugation on 2 foot spacing, moron.
Click to expand...

you are wrong again
or is it lying


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i have told you before, THAT image is of a FLOOR
> you can even see the ribs of the floor mold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you compare the dimensions of the perimeter columns on the outside it is easily seen that there is a panel of perimeter columns cought underneath it.
> 
> The floors had a 4 inch corrugation on 2 foot spacing, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are wrong again
> or is it lying
Click to expand...


No, this time you were wrong, usually you are just lying.

The floors.

9-11 Research: The Floors

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/arch/docs/fig_2_9.jpg


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you compare the dimensions of the perimeter columns on the outside it is easily seen that there is a panel of perimeter columns cought underneath it.
> 
> The floors had a 4 inch corrugation on 2 foot spacing, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong again
> or is it lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this time you were wrong, usually you are just lying.
> 
> The floors.
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Floors
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/arch/docs/fig_2_9.jpg
Click to expand...

AND that looks exactly like the falling piece of concrete, a FLOOR


----------



## DiveCon

but hey, thanks for that link

9-11 Research: The Core Structures

ROFLMAO
there is your core

NO CONCRETE


----------



## DiveCon

so, this is a FLOOR






as proved by your very own evidence


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he doesnt know, because he is WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His .pdf states he was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and FEMA engineers showed him plans.  He's been contactde since by somone checking, they asked "Is the concrete core info a mistake?"  He said "No, it is a design method."
> 
> As usual, you are wrong.
> 
> The cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he is wrong
> there was ZERO concrete in the CORE above grade
Click to expand...


Is it possible for you to link a source affirming this claim?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> His .pdf states he was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and FEMA engineers showed him plans.  He's been contactde since by somone checking, they asked "Is the concrete core info a mistake?"  He said "No, it is a design method."
> 
> As usual, you are wrong.
> 
> The cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> no, he is wrong
> there was ZERO concrete in the CORE above grade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you to link a source affirming this claim?
Click to expand...

been done


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE


see?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, he is wrong
> there was ZERO concrete in the CORE above grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you to link a source affirming this claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been done
Click to expand...


It's not been done if it comes back to FEMA data.  

Independently verified evidence shows a concrete core all the way to the top.

Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demend, and recieve a correction)

Robertson DID give that information to Newsweek and no unevidenced denial from FEMA origin can be used to counter it.

This is a 400 foot tall piece of the WTC 2 concrete core.






and assertions that it is drywall over steel columns are absurd.  The top and sides woul be wiped out and showing much protruding steel.


----------



## DiveCon

if that was concrete, why didnt it remain standing?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> if that was concrete, why didnt it remain standing?



Listen moron, if you want to talk demo there are plenty that will do that.  I'm discussing a simple deprivation of Constitutional due process.

FEMA said this was the core.






But on 9-11 we see a 400 foot tall concrete structure (Psyops agents have been told to say this is steel clumns covered with drywall, as if the public was as dumb as the perps want them to be.)






The cause of death, supposedly "collapse" cannot be correct because NIST did not have the proper structure to analyze.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if that was concrete, why didnt it remain standing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen moron, if you want to talk demo there are plenty that will do that.  I'm discussing a simple deprivation of Constitutional due process.
> 
> FEMA said this was the core.
Click to expand...

NO!!! they did not, that was a simplified diagram of the tube within a tube concept



> But on 9-11 we see a 400 foot tall concrete structure (Psyops agents have been told to say this is steel clumns covered with drywall, as if the public was as dumb as the perps want them to be.)
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death, supposedly "collapse" cannot be correct because NIST did not have the proper structure to analyze.


again, that image you have posted 100's of times does NOT prove anything


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE


here is your proof moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
Click to expand...


The vertical steel left and right of the center crane has butt plates on their tops.  A butt plate is not strong enough to join what will be a "core column".  A butt plate has no lateral strength.







The only reason for that steel being there is the elevators.  Those are guide rail support steel.  The reason the towers were divided into three elevator zones is because of the maximum length of vertical steel without requiring braces that were so extensive they interfered with the elevator doors and hallways.

Research what those columns rested on.  You will see they are a "grillage".






Not an adequate foundation for a core column.  No lateral support.  No resistance to tipping and sway.  Unacceptable.

Because the true design has been hidden, plans for the core structure, perhaps only ever in the posession of the builder, the port authority of New York.  Details on the foundations of the only full length steel columns near the core, what comprised the spire.






are non existent.  This is a photo that has been annotated in debate, but does show where the core footing and the footings for the "interior box columns"
(NOTE: the slurry wall annotation is not correct)





The interior box columns surrounded the core and their footing went a good distance below the core foundation into solid limestone, pinning the core foundation to the same.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vertical steel left and right of the center crane has butt plates on their tops.  A butt plate is not strong enough to join what will be a "core column".  A butt plate has no lateral strength.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason for that steel being there is the elevators.  Those are guide rail support steel.  The reason the towers were divided into three elevator zones is because of the maximum length of vertical steel without requiring braces that were so extensive they interfered with the elevator doors and hallways.
> 
> Research what those columns rested on.  You will see they are a "grillage".
> 
> 
> 
> Not an adequate foundation for a core column.
Click to expand...

of course you are a fucking moron and are WRONG once again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical steel left and right of the center crane has butt plates on their tops.  A butt plate is not strong enough to join what will be a "core column".  A butt plate has no lateral strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason for that steel being there is the elevators.  Those are guide rail support steel.  The reason the towers were divided into three elevator zones is because of the maximum length of vertical steel without requiring braces that were so extensive they interfered with the elevator doors and hallways.
> 
> Research what those columns rested on.  You will see they are a "grillage".  Not latereal strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an adequate foundation for a core column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you are a fucking moron and are WRONG once again
Click to expand...


You can say that all you want but it brings you no evidence or credibility.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical steel left and right of the center crane has butt plates on their tops.  A butt plate is not strong enough to join what will be a "core column".  A butt plate has no lateral strength.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason for that steel being there is the elevators.  Those are guide rail support steel.  The reason the towers were divided into three elevator zones is because of the maximum length of vertical steel without requiring braces that were so extensive they interfered with the elevator doors and hallways.
> 
> Research what those columns rested on.  You will see they are a "grillage".  Not latereal strength.
> 
> 
> 
> Not an adequate foundation for a core column.
> 
> 
> 
> of course you are a fucking moron and are WRONG once again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that all you want but it brings you no evidence or credibility.
Click to expand...

i already did, but you in your massive ignorance, chose to ignore it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course you are a fucking moron and are WRONG once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that all you want but it brings you no evidence or credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already did, but you in your massive ignorance, chose to ignore it
Click to expand...


It must have been all those garbage posts by gamit that covered up your evidence.  It better be independently verified, or you are just obsfucating again ad people need to know that in advance.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that all you want but it brings you no evidence or credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> i already did, but you in your massive ignorance, chose to ignore it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must have been all those garbage posts by gamit that covered up your evidence.  It better be independently verified, or you are just obsfucating again ad people need to know that in advance.
Click to expand...

got it from a site YOU linked to
the same one that proved that falling concrete was part of a floor


----------



## Mister T

So... if the officials say something the truthers can use, then that's the truth, Everything else- anything that doesn't work for the truthers- is lies, though?

Gotta love that.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already did, but you in your massive ignorance, chose to ignore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have been all those garbage posts by gamit that covered up your evidence.  It better be independently verified, or you are just obsfucating again ad people need to know that in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got it from a site YOU linked to
> the same one that proved that falling concrete was part of a floor
Click to expand...


All that data comes from FEMA and is not valid here.  Independent verification is needed.

Such looks like this.  I say, "The Twins had a concrete, steel reinforced, reactangular, tubular, cast concrete core".

Then I post a picture of part of it falling into the core area to substanciate what I've said.






then, to verify that the image actually shows concrete I refer to the chief engineer Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)

If you have a hard time pretending you don't understand, consider that supporting secret means of mass murder is basically inhuman.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must have been all those garbage posts by gamit that covered up your evidence.  It better be independently verified, or you are just obsfucating again ad people need to know that in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> got it from a site YOU linked to
> the same one that proved that falling concrete was part of a floor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that data comes from FEMA and is not valid here.  Independent verification is needed.
> 
> Such looks like this.  I say, "The Twins had a concrete, steel reinforced, reactangular, tubular, cast concrete core".
> 
> Thein I post a picture of part of it falling into the core area to substanciate what I've said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, to verify that the image actually shows concrete I refer to the chief engineer Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demend, and recieve a correction)
> 
> If you have a hard time pretending you don't understand, consider that supporting secret means of mass murder is basically inhuman.
Click to expand...

except that image is clearly a FLOOR
not a wall

and in that newsweek story those are the reporters words, not robertsons
the reporter got it WRONG
sheeesh, why is it you will trust reporters when they are wrong, but when they correct themselves they are lying?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> got it from a site YOU linked to
> the same one that proved that falling concrete was part of a floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that data comes from FEMA and is not valid here.  Independent verification is needed.
> 
> Such looks like this.  I say, "The Twins had a concrete, steel reinforced, reactangular, tubular, cast concrete core".
> 
> Thein I post a picture of part of it falling into the core area to substanciate what I've said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, to verify that the image actually shows concrete I refer to the chief engineer Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demend, and recieve a correction)
> 
> If you have a hard time pretending you don't understand, consider that supporting secret means of mass murder is basically inhuman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that image is clearly a FLOOR
> not a wall
> 
> and in that newsweek story those are the reporters words, not robertsons
> the reporter got it WRONG
> sheeesh, why is it you will trust reporters when they are wrong, but when they correct themselves they are lying?
Click to expand...


You can say that, but it is not logical.  There is no place for the floor to fall from and get vertical as it appears.  There is no place for it to fall from at all.

Robertson would read the article very carefully as soon as it came out and IF there was an error he would immediately demand a correction BECAUSE, logically, 3,000 people were killed in what was being termed a collapse and the company he worked for designed the building.

Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would not wnat you to use logic.


----------



## Christophera

Mister T said:


> So... if the officials say something the truthers can use, then that's the truth, Everything else- anything that doesn't work for the truthers- is lies, though?
> 
> Gotta love that.



If an official provides information that is consistent with images from 9-11, it has to be taken as a possible truth.  If anybody provides information that is consistent with images from the crime scene, it can be taken as a possible truth.  This is logic.

What FEMA provides is not consistent with images from 9-11.






The core of WTC 2 on 9-11 is obviously not structural steel.






The information from Robertson from the September 13, 2001 is consistent with the images, so it is taken as confirming and corroborating to a greater degree, possible truths and discounts others perhaps.

Your point really says that mainstream media has created or cultivated a tendencey to accept and use generalizations which are cognitive distortions.


----------



## DiveCon

you have NOTHING
lol


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that data comes from FEMA and is not valid here.  Independent verification is needed.
> 
> Such looks like this.  I say, "The Twins had a concrete, steel reinforced, reactangular, tubular, cast concrete core".
> 
> Thein I post a picture of part of it falling into the core area to substanciate what I've said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, to verify that the image actually shows concrete I refer to the chief engineer Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demend, and recieve a correction)
> 
> If you have a hard time pretending you don't understand, consider that supporting secret means of mass murder is basically inhuman.
> 
> 
> 
> except that image is clearly a FLOOR
> not a wall
> 
> and in that newsweek story those are the reporters words, not robertsons
> the reporter got it WRONG
> sheeesh, why is it you will trust reporters when they are wrong, but when they correct themselves they are lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can say that, but it is not logical.  There is no place for the floor to fall from and get vertical as it appears.  There is no place for it to fall from at all.
> 
> Robertson would read the article very carefully as soon as it came out and IF there was an error he would immediately demand a correction BECAUSE, logically, 3,000 people were killed in what was being termed a collapse and the company he worked for designed the building.
> 
> Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would not wnat you to use logic.
Click to expand...

no, how do you KNOW he read it when it came out
prove that claim


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that image is clearly a FLOOR
> not a wall
> 
> and in that newsweek story those are the reporters words, not robertsons
> the reporter got it WRONG
> sheeesh, why is it you will trust reporters when they are wrong, but when they correct themselves they are lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that, but it is not logical.  There is no place for the floor to fall from and get vertical as it appears.  There is no place for it to fall from at all.
> 
> Robertson would read the article very carefully as soon as it came out and IF there was an error he would immediately demand a correction BECAUSE, logically, 3,000 people were killed in what was being termed a collapse and the company he worked for designed the building.
> 
> Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would not wnat you to use logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, how do you KNOW he read it when it came out
> prove that claim
Click to expand...


I understand that the perpetrators would want you to pretend that you think Robertson would perhaps not read the published article of Newsweek.  Since it is not logical, it is not a valid position.  Too much liability on the engineer in 3,000 murders taking 20 seconds when it is being called a collapse.  

Not reasonable to suggest that he would not be aware of exactly what was being published from the interview.

The official casue of death on 9-11 is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that, but it is not logical.  There is no place for the floor to fall from and get vertical as it appears.  There is no place for it to fall from at all.
> 
> Robertson would read the article very carefully as soon as it came out and IF there was an error he would immediately demand a correction BECAUSE, logically, 3,000 people were killed in what was being termed a collapse and the company he worked for designed the building.
> 
> Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would not wnat you to use logic.
> 
> 
> 
> no, how do you KNOW he read it when it came out
> prove that claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that the perpetrators would want you to pretend that you think Robertson would perhaps not read the published article of Newsweek.  Since it is not logical, it is not a valid position.  Too much liability on the engineer in 3,000 murders taking 20 seconds when it is being called a collapse.
> 
> Not reasonable to suggest that he would not be aware of exactly what was being published from the interview.
> 
> The official casue of death on 9-11 is invalid.
Click to expand...

i asked you how you KNOW he read it
and you come back with an assumption
PROVE he read it
do not ASSUME


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, how do you KNOW he read it when it came out
> prove that claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the perpetrators would want you to pretend that you think Robertson would perhaps not read the published article of Newsweek.  Since it is not logical, it is not a valid position.  Too much liability on the engineer in 3,000 murders taking 20 seconds when it is being called a collapse.
> 
> Not reasonable to suggest that he would not be aware of exactly what was being published from the interview.
> 
> The official casue of death on 9-11 is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i asked you how you KNOW he read it
> and you come back with an assumption
> PROVE he read it
> do not ASSUME
Click to expand...


You seek that people ASSUME that this is steel columns with gypsum board attached to it, when such is illogical.






And that people ASSUME Robertsons information published September 13, 2001 would be unchecked by him and is in error when 3,000 people died and his information in the article is critical to their deaths.

You assume too much and it is not logical to make such assumptions, while the assumptions I ask for are reasonable and logical.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the perpetrators would want you to pretend that you think Robertson would perhaps not read the published article of Newsweek.  Since it is not logical, it is not a valid position.  Too much liability on the engineer in 3,000 murders taking 20 seconds when it is being called a collapse.
> 
> Not reasonable to suggest that he would not be aware of exactly what was being published from the interview.
> 
> The official casue of death on 9-11 is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> i asked you how you KNOW he read it
> and you come back with an assumption
> PROVE he read it
> do not ASSUME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seek that people ASSUME that this is steel columns with gypsum board attached to it, when such is illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> And that people ASSUME Robertsons information published September 13, 2001 would be unchecked by him and is in error when 3,000 people died and his information in the article is critical to their deaths.
> 
> You assume too much and it is not logical to make such assumptions, while the assumptions I ask for are reasonable and logical.
Click to expand...

wrong again
it is VERY logical to say that when the PLANS for the building dont show a concrete core

and since the reporter did not put quotation marks around that part of the story, the reporter is not even making the claim you are


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i asked you how you KNOW he read it
> and you come back with an assumption
> PROVE he read it
> do not ASSUME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seek that people ASSUME that this is steel columns with gypsum board attached to it, when such is illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> And that people ASSUME Robertsons information published September 13, 2001 would be unchecked by him and is in error when 3,000 people died and his information in the article is critical to their deaths.
> 
> You assume too much and it is not logical to make such assumptions, while the assumptions I ask for are reasonable and logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again
> it is VERY logical to say that when the PLANS for the building dont show a concrete core
> 
> and since the reporter did not put quotation marks around that part of the story, the reporter is not even making the claim you are
Click to expand...


It is not logical to believe that because the information is not a direct quote that it is automatically erroneous.  The perpetrators would want you to encourage distortions in people minds.

The building plans were taken with the NYC WTC documents, so your wrong.  There are no official building plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seek that people ASSUME that this is steel columns with gypsum board attached to it, when such is illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> And that people ASSUME Robertsons information published September 13, 2001 would be unchecked by him and is in error when 3,000 people died and his information in the article is critical to their deaths.
> 
> You assume too much and it is not logical to make such assumptions, while the assumptions I ask for are reasonable and logical.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again
> it is VERY logical to say that when the PLANS for the building dont show a concrete core
> 
> and since the reporter did not put quotation marks around that part of the story, the reporter is not even making the claim you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not logical to believe that because the information is not a direct quote that it is automatically erroneous.  The perpetrators would want you to encourage distortions in people minds.
> 
> The building plans were taken with the NYC WTC documents, so your wrong.  There are no official building plans.
Click to expand...

no, it is not logical to assume he would have read it
and the plans for that complex were not just in ONE place
you would have to be fucking stupid to think they were


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again
> it is VERY logical to say that when the PLANS for the building dont show a concrete core
> 
> and since the reporter did not put quotation marks around that part of the story, the reporter is not even making the claim you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not logical to believe that because the information is not a direct quote that it is automatically erroneous.  The perpetrators would want you to encourage distortions in people minds.
> 
> The building plans were taken with the NYC WTC documents, so your wrong.  There are no official building plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it is not logical to assume he would have read it
> and the plans for that complex were not just in ONE place
> you would have to be fucking stupid to think they were
Click to expand...


You don't do reason, evidence and logic and the perps told you to post like none of that matters.  So your post is less substancial than the electrical signal that defines it.

I never said the NYC WTC documents had the only plans, I just said they were taken.  The other set of plans was in the towers.  The port authority denies they have any.

Remember, ............ 3,000 people died in 20 seconds and I cannot tolerate that due process has not been served, and I know it has not been.

I know that you work to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  I know this woman feels a huge loss from the loss of a loved one.







I know people are complacent and apathetic and divided and confused.

I know that with evidence and reason justice can and will be found.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not logical to believe that because the information is not a direct quote that it is automatically erroneous.  The perpetrators would want you to encourage distortions in people minds.
> 
> The building plans were taken with the NYC WTC documents, so your wrong.  There are no official building plans.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it is not logical to assume he would have read it
> and the plans for that complex were not just in ONE place
> you would have to be fucking stupid to think they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do reason, evidence and logic and the perps told you to post like none of that matters.  So your post is less substancial than the electrical signal that defines it.
> 
> I never said the NYC WTC documents had the only plans, I just said they were taken.  The other set of plans was in the towers.  The port authority denies they have any.
> 
> Remember, ............ 3,000 people died in 20 seconds and I cannot tolerate that due process has not been served, and I know it has not been.
> 
> I know that you work to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  I know this woman feels a huge loss from the loss of a loved one.
Click to expand...


Fuck off, cum guzzler.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Fuck off, cum guzzler.



Is that what you say to the children that lost parents?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, cum guzzler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you say to the children that lost parents?
Click to expand...


no, just you fuckstain.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not logical to believe that because the information is not a direct quote that it is automatically erroneous.  The perpetrators would want you to encourage distortions in people minds.
> 
> The building plans were taken with the NYC WTC documents, so your wrong.  There are no official building plans.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it is not logical to assume he would have read it
> and the plans for that complex were not just in ONE place
> you would have to be fucking stupid to think they were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't do reason, evidence and logic and the perps told you to post like none of that matters.  So your post is less substancial than the electrical signal that defines it.
> 
> I never said the NYC WTC documents had the only plans, I just said they were taken.  The other set of plans was in the towers.  The port authority denies they have any.
> 
> Remember, ............ 3,000 people died in 20 seconds and I cannot tolerate that due process has not been served, and I know it has not been.
> 
> I know that you work to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  I know this woman feels a huge loss from the loss of a loved one.
> 
> <removed disgusting use of a private citizens grief for a stupid political advantage>
> 
> I know people are complacent and apathetic and divided and confused.
> 
> I know that with evidence and reason justice can and will be found.
Click to expand...

hey dumb fuck, try the designers
they ALWAYS keep copies of their designs


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, it is not logical to assume he would have read it
> and the plans for that complex were not just in ONE place
> you would have to be fucking stupid to think they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do reason, evidence and logic and the perps told you to post like none of that matters.  So your post is less substancial than the electrical signal that defines it.
> 
> I never said the NYC WTC documents had the only plans, I just said they were taken.  The other set of plans was in the towers.  The port authority denies they have any.
> 
> Remember, ............ 3,000 people died in 20 seconds and I cannot tolerate that due process has not been served, and I know it has not been.
> 
> I know that you work to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  I know this woman feels a huge loss from the loss of a loved one.
> 
> <removed disgusting use of a private citizens grief for a stupid political advantage>
> 
> I know people are complacent and apathetic and divided and confused.
> 
> I know that with evidence and reason justice can and will be found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumb fuck, try the designers
> they ALWAYS keep copies of their designs
Click to expand...


Robertsons information is in the September 13, 2001 Newsweek and he identifies a concrete core.  He does not have the plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do reason, evidence and logic and the perps told you to post like none of that matters.  So your post is less substancial than the electrical signal that defines it.
> 
> I never said the NYC WTC documents had the only plans, I just said they were taken.  The other set of plans was in the towers.  The port authority denies they have any.
> 
> Remember, ............ 3,000 people died in 20 seconds and I cannot tolerate that due process has not been served, and I know it has not been.
> 
> I know that you work to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  I know this woman feels a huge loss from the loss of a loved one.
> 
> <removed disgusting use of a private citizens grief for a stupid political advantage>
> 
> I know people are complacent and apathetic and divided and confused.
> 
> I know that with evidence and reason justice can and will be found.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumb fuck, try the designers
> they ALWAYS keep copies of their designs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robertsons information is in the September 13, 2001 Newsweek and he identifies a concrete core.  He does not have the plans.
Click to expand...

except he denies ever saying that, the reporter never claimed he did by not using it in quotes
you are just a weak attempt for the same troofer nonsense


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumb fuck, try the designers
> they ALWAYS keep copies of their designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertsons information is in the September 13, 2001 Newsweek and he identifies a concrete core.  He does not have the plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except he denies ever saying that, the reporter never claimed he did by not using it in quotes
> you are just a weak attempt for the same troofer nonsense
Click to expand...


Your request for the viewer to entertain the cognitive distortion that a lack of quotes surrounding information indicates that all information in global periodicals is in error.  

The perps would prefer you encourage cognitive distortions because then the secret means of mass murder is safer.

Besides the chief engineers article of September 13, 2001 there are many images that show what can only be concrete. 

Here is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 to the left of the spire.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertsons information is in the September 13, 2001 Newsweek and he identifies a concrete core.  He does not have the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> except he denies ever saying that, the reporter never claimed he did by not using it in quotes
> you are just a weak attempt for the same troofer nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your request for the viewer to entertain the cognitive distortion that a lack of quotes surrounding information indicates that all information in global periodicals is in error.
> 
> The perps would prefer you encourage cognitive distortions because then the secret means of mass murder is safer.
> 
> Besides the chief engineers article of September 13, 2001 there are many images that show what can only be concrete.
> 
> Here is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 to the left of the spire.
Click to expand...

nope, more lies
no concrete in the core
please show a floor plan of the twin towers that shows your alleged concrete in the core and/or a photo during construction where they poured concrete in the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except he denies ever saying that, the reporter never claimed he did by not using it in quotes
> you are just a weak attempt for the same troofer nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your request for the viewer to entertain the cognitive distortion that a lack of quotes surrounding information indicates that all information in global periodicals is in error.
> 
> The perps would prefer you encourage cognitive distortions because then the secret means of mass murder is safer.
> 
> Besides the chief engineers article of September 13, 2001 there are many images that show what can only be concrete.
> 
> Here is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 to the left of the spire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, more lies
> no concrete in the core
> please show a floor plan of the twin towers that shows your alleged concrete in the core and/or a photo during construction where they poured concrete in the core
Click to expand...


Please show an image from 9-11 that shows the supposed steel core columns in the core area.

Please show a plans that shows their interconnecting pieces.

Please show some wreakage at GZ comprised of the interconnecting pieces.

The steel core columns did not exist and are unseen in every singel image showing the core area on 9-11.

This one actually shows very thin vertical elements that can only be rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your request for the viewer to entertain the cognitive distortion that a lack of quotes surrounding information indicates that all information in global periodicals is in error.
> 
> The perps would prefer you encourage cognitive distortions because then the secret means of mass murder is safer.
> 
> Besides the chief engineers article of September 13, 2001 there are many images that show what can only be concrete.
> 
> Here is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 to the left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, more lies
> no concrete in the core
> please show a floor plan of the twin towers that shows your alleged concrete in the core and/or a photo during construction where they poured concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show an image from 9-11 that shows the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Please show a plans that shows their interconnecting pieces.
> 
> Please show some wreakage at GZ comprised of the interconnecting pieces.
> 
> The steel core columns did not exist and are unseen in every singel image showing the core area on 9-11.
> 
> This one actually shows very thin vertical elements that can only be rebar.
Click to expand...

you really need me to?
because it would be easy

hell, half what you post prove me right


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, more lies
> no concrete in the core
> please show a floor plan of the twin towers that shows your alleged concrete in the core and/or a photo during construction where they poured concrete in the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show an image from 9-11 that shows the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Please show a plans that shows their interconnecting pieces.
> 
> Please show some wreakage at GZ comprised of the interconnecting pieces.
> 
> The steel core columns did not exist and are unseen in every singel image showing the core area on 9-11.
> 
> This one actually shows very thin vertical elements that can only be rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you really need me to?
> because it would be easy
> 
> hell, half what you post prove me right
Click to expand...


Supporting secret forms of mass murder as you do, how would you even know what is right?  Technically yer a clown.

Due process protects lives.   Too many were lost in 20 seconds to even consider your nonsense supporting the FEMA deception of NIST that invalidates the official cause of death.






Americans need justice.  Due process will serve us.  We must stand for the rights ofthe fallen and equal protection of law for ourselves.


----------



## DiveCon

there ya go


----------



## DiveCon

heres what the core beams looked like


----------



## DiveCon

here is another one


----------



## DiveCon

see any concrete in that core??????


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> there ya go



Because there are 1x3 "I" beams, floor beams coming in from all directions that is an interior box column near the top.  It is the smallest dimension used and it is also extruded.  It is not a core column.






If you had plans showing it located, that would be different.  But none exist.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> heres what the core beams looked like



You must locate the column in the core.  You fail.  You plug up the thread in obsfucation with irelevant info.

Keeping the means of mass murder secret is a bitch when you have no evidence.  Pretender.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are 1x3 "I" beams, floor beams coming in from all directions that is an interior box column near the top.  It is the smallest dimension used and it is also extruded.  It is not a core column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had plans showing it located, that would be different.  But none exist.
Click to expand...

HOLY SHIT
you think those are the same beams?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> see any concrete in that core??????



The concrete is below the top form where the floors hold the interior box columns in which are used to support the outer form wood.

Closer we see that on top of the vertical steel inside the core there are butt plates.  Butt plates have no lateral strength and cannot be used to join sections of "core column".  The vertical steel shown in construction photos is misrepresented as core columns when it is really elevator guide rail support steel.

The butt plates allow the steel to be horizontall shifted to align it, and shimmed to tilt the upper section.  Too weak for core coluns and also why the core is empty in all 9-11 shots.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what the core beams looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must locate the column in the core.  You fail.  You plug up the thread in obsfucation with irelevant info.
> 
> Keeping the means of mass murder secret is a bitch when you have no evidence.  Pretender.
Click to expand...

no, you are a fucking asshole that uses grief stricken victims families photos for your disgusting claims


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see any concrete in that core??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete is below the top form where the floors hold the interior box columns in which are used to support the outer form wood.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> there is NO concrete in the clore, only the FLOORS
> above grade
> and you know that a lot of what you see there is BELOW GRADE
> you are a fucking LIAR
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> see any concrete in that core??????





Christophera said:


> The concrete is below the top form where the floors hold the interior box columns in which are used to support the outer form wood.
> 
> Closer we see that on top of the vertical steel inside the core there are butt plates.  Butt plates have no lateral strength and cannot be used to join sections of "core column".  The vertical steel shown in construction photos is misrepresented as core columns when it is really elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> The butt plates allow the steel to be horizontaly shifted to align it, and shimmed to tilt the upper section.  Too weak for core coluns and also why the core is empty in all 9-11 shots.



Then massive concrete was poured between the interior box columns and elevator guide rail support steel

To form the massive tubular concret core.  WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The concrete is below the top form where the floors hold the interior box columns in which are used to support the outer form wood.
> 
> Closer we see that on top of the vertical steel inside the core there are butt plates.  Butt plates have no lateral strength and cannot be used to join sections of "core column".  The vertical steel shown in construction photos is misrepresented as core columns when it is really elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> The butt plates allow the steel to be horizontall shifted to align it, and shimmed to tilt the upper section.  Too weak for core coluns and also why the core is empty in all 9-11 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Then massive concrete was poured between the interior box columns and elevator guide rail support steel
> 
> To form the massive tubular concret core.  WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.



nope, no concrete in the core above grade
you have been show over and over this fact
you are a disgusting piece of shit that will use photos of grieving families as a political tool


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete is below the top form where the floors hold the interior box columns in which are used to support the outer form wood.
> 
> Closer we see that on top of the vertical steel inside the core there are butt plates.  Butt plates have no lateral strength and cannot be used to join sections of "core column".  The vertical steel shown in construction photos is misrepresented as core columns when it is really elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> The butt plates allow the steel to be horizontall shifted to align it, and shimmed to tilt the upper section.  Too weak for core columns and also why the core is empty in all 9-11 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then massive concrete was poured between the interior box columns and elevator guide rail support steel
> 
> To form the massive tubular concreet core.  WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, no concrete in the core above grade
> you have been show over and over this fact
> you are a disgusting piece of shit that will use photos of grieving families as a political tool
Click to expand...


Not political, but the perpetraors would want you to say that.  It's about law, lawful government and protecting the US Constitution.  

I'd be posting pictures of people that look like baggies who hit the ground at 170mph with blood ozzeing out of them if I though the mods would let me.

Americans NEED justice and you stand inthe way with your obsfucation and manipulation.  People suffered huge losses and the perps want it all to go away, just like you.

Another boy that will live without a parent.






It is called justice, and it is not political.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete is below the top form where the floors hold the interior box columns in which are used to support the outer form wood.
> 
> Closer we see that on top of the vertical steel inside the core there are butt plates.  Butt plates have no lateral strength and cannot be used to join sections of "core column".  The vertical steel shown in construction photos is misrepresented as core columns when it is really elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> The butt plates allow the steel to be horizontall shifted to align it, and shimmed to tilt the upper section.  Too weak for core columns and also why the core is empty in all 9-11 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Then massive concrete was poured between the interior box columns and elevator guide rail support steel
> 
> To form the massive tubular concreet core.  WTC 2 core at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, no concrete in the core above grade
> you have been show over and over this fact
> you are a disgusting piece of shit that will use photos of grieving families as a political tool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not political, but the perpetraors would want you to say that.  It's about law, lawful government and protecting the US Constitution.
> 
> I'd be posting pictures of people that look like baggies who hit the ground at 170mph with blood ozzeing out of them if I though the mods would let me.
> 
> Americans NEED justice and you stand inthe way with your obsfucation and manipulation.  People suffered huge losses and the perps want it all to go away, just like you.
> 
> Another boy that will live without a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called justice, and it is not political.
Click to expand...

disgusting pig


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, no concrete in the core above grade
> you have been show over and over this fact
> you are a disgusting piece of shit that will use photos of grieving families as a political tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not political, but the perpetraors would want you to say that.  It's about law, lawful government and protecting the US Constitution.
> 
> I'd be posting pictures of people that look like baggies who hit the ground at 170mph with blood ozzeing out of them if I though the mods would let me.
> 
> Americans NEED justice and you stand inthe way with your obsfucation and manipulation.  People suffered huge losses and the perps want it all to go away, just like you.
> 
> Another boy that will live without a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is called justice, and it is not political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disgusting pig
Click to expand...


Feelings of guilt are due.  You could be hiding the methods of mass murder that could kill the boy.

It is not safe to ignore due process in a case of mass murder.  You advocate danger for Americans and a loss of their Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not political, but the perpetraors would want you to say that.  It's about law, lawful government and protecting the US Constitution.
> 
> I'd be posting pictures of people that look like baggies who hit the ground at 170mph with blood ozzeing out of them if I though the mods would let me.
> 
> Americans NEED justice and you stand inthe way with your obsfucation and manipulation.  People suffered huge losses and the perps want it all to go away, just like you.
> 
> Another boy that will live without a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called justice, and it is not political.
> 
> 
> 
> disgusting pig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feelings of guilt are due.  You could be hiding the methods of mass murder that could kill the boy.
> 
> It is not safe to ignore due process in a case of mass murder.  You advocate danger for Americans and a loss of their Constitution.
Click to expand...

due process has been served, you are a fucking disgusting pig


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> disgusting pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelings of guilt are due.  You could be hiding the methods of mass murder that could kill the boy.
> 
> It is not safe to ignore due process in a case of mass murder.  You advocate danger for Americans and a loss of their Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> due process has been served, you are a fucking disgusting pig
Click to expand...


I am fascinated...please elaborate on the due process that occurred in the investigation of 9/11...and please don't refer me to national geographic


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feelings of guilt are due.  You could be hiding the methods of mass murder that could kill the boy.
> 
> It is not safe to ignore due process in a case of mass murder.  You advocate danger for Americans and a loss of their Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> due process has been served, you are a fucking disgusting pig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated...please elaborate on the due process that occurred in the investigation of 9/11...and please don't refer me to national geographic
Click to expand...

we know what the cause was
and the facts can come from NatGeo or PM
you morons refuse to accept them because you are fucking MORONS


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> due process has been served, you are a fucking disgusting pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fascinated...please elaborate on the due process that occurred in the investigation of 9/11...and please don't refer me to national geographic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we know what the cause was
> and the facts can come from NatGeo or PM
> you morons refuse to accept them because you are fucking MORONS
Click to expand...


That is the perpetrators talking.  

People have been killed, lots of them, mass murder and Americans NEED justice.

One specific, critical piece of due process is invalidated.  The cause of death.

NIST provided it and they were deceived and did not have the plans.  It is not possible to provide due process analysis of a buildings supposed collapse without the plans and correct design which FEMA completely misrepresented.

FEMA presents this as the core.






On 9-11 it is never seen.  We see an empty core area in EVERY image that shows the core area and some show massive concrete walls surrounding the core.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope, no concrete in the core above grade
> you have been show over and over this fact
> you are a disgusting piece of shit that will use photos of grieving families as a political tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not political, but the perpetraors would want you to say that.  It's about law, lawful government and protecting the US Constitution.
> 
> I'd be posting pictures of people that look like baggies who hit the ground at 170mph with blood ozzeing out of them if I though the mods would let me.
> 
> Americans NEED justice and you stand inthe way with your obsfucation and manipulation.  People suffered huge losses and the perps want it all to go away, just like you.
> 
> Another boy that will live without a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called justice, and it is not political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disgusting pig
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf33g9ep4YU]YouTube - Glenn Beck: "I hate 9/11 victims families for asking questions"[/ame]





*these are some the people glen and divecon hate so much or believe to be.... mental*


Appeal by the New York Coalition for Accountability Now (NYCCAN) for a new, independent 9-11 commission

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzC3QI8JenU]YouTube - Vote for Answers[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA presents this as the core.


show proof that was what FAME claimed
i've asked you MANY times


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not political, but the perpetraors would want you to say that.  It's about law, lawful government and protecting the US Constitution.
> 
> I'd be posting pictures of people that look like baggies who hit the ground at 170mph with blood ozzeing out of them if I though the mods would let me.
> 
> Americans NEED justice and you stand inthe way with your obsfucation and manipulation.  People suffered huge losses and the perps want it all to go away, just like you.
> 
> Another boy that will live without a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called justice, and it is not political.
> 
> 
> 
> disgusting pig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *these are some the people glen and divecon hate so much or believe to be.... mental*
> 
> 
> Appeal by the New York Coalition for Accountability Now (NYCCAN) for a new, independent 9-11 commission
Click to expand...

fuck off you disgusting piece of shit


----------



## eots

I know you are..but what am I....nananananana...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> I know you are..but what am I....nananananana...


  thank you, child


----------



## eots

well I don't want to talk down to you and hurt your feelings...I am just keeping it on your level


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> well I don't want to talk down to you and hurt your feelings...I am just keeping it on your level


you'll have to rise up several levels to get to mine


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I don't want to talk down to you and hurt your feelings...I am just keeping it on your level
> 
> 
> 
> you'll have to rise up several levels to get to mine
Click to expand...


Such from you is always offered without proof when the obvious behaviors contradict, ................ disgustingly.

The official cause of death on 9-11 is invalid because it is first called a collapse.  The agency charged with analysing the building potential for collapse as seen was decieved by FEMA.

FEMA said the core structure was like this.






In reality the core of WTC 2 is nothing like that,






It looks exactly as would be expected by the information of Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 in Newsweek magazine.

*Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
*

And you have no evidence of anything which is verified, so no matter what you say it is wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I don't want to talk down to you and hurt your feelings...I am just keeping it on your level
> 
> 
> 
> you'll have to rise up several levels to get to mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such from you is always offered without proof when the obvious behaviors contradict, ................ disgustingly.
> 
> The official cause of death on 9-11 is invalid because it is first called a collapse.  The agency charged with analysing the building potential for collapse as seen was decieved by FEMA.
> 
> FEMA said the core structure was like this.
> 
> 
> 
> In reality the core of WTC 2 is nothing like that,
> 
> 
> 
> It looks exactly as would be expected by the information of Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 in Newsweek magazine.
> 
> *Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> *
> 
> And you have no evidence of anything which is verified, so no matter what you say it is wrong.
Click to expand...

posting the same photos over and over IS Spam

and falsely attributing those words to Mr Robertson is LYING


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'll have to rise up several levels to get to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such from you is always offered without proof when the obvious behaviors contradict, ................ disgustingly.
> 
> The official cause of death on 9-11 is invalid because it is first called a collapse.  The agency charged with analysing the building potential for collapse as seen was decieved by FEMA.
> 
> FEMA said the core structure was like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality the core of WTC 2 is nothing like that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks exactly as would be expected by the information of Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 in Newsweek magazine.
> 
> *Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> *
> 
> And you have no evidence of anything which is verified, so no matter what you say it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> posting the same photos over and over IS Spam
Click to expand...


When it is done to counter treasonous behavior it's okay, 



DiveCon said:


> and falsely attributing those words to Mr Robertson is LYING



Lying to support the demise of the Constitution is treason.

Since there is independent verification of his words, your acts of treason are obvious.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what the core beams looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must locate the column in the core.  You fail.  You plug up the thread in obsfucation with irelevant info.
> 
> Keeping the means of mass murder secret is a bitch when you have no evidence.  Pretender.
Click to expand...


why do you continue to allow Alex Jones to come on your face?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such from you is always offered without proof when the obvious behaviors contradict, ................ disgustingly.
> 
> The official cause of death on 9-11 is invalid because it is first called a collapse.  The agency charged with analysing the building potential for collapse as seen was decieved by FEMA.
> 
> FEMA said the core structure was like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality the core of WTC 2 is nothing like that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks exactly as would be expected by the information of Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 in Newsweek magazine.
> 
> *Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> *
> 
> And you have no evidence of anything which is verified, so no matter what you say it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> posting the same photos over and over IS Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is done to counter treasonous behavior it's okay,
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and falsely attributing those words to Mr Robertson is LYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lying to support the demise of the Constitution is treason.*
> 
> Since there is independent verification of his words, your acts of treason are obvious.
Click to expand...


Good.  The firing squads are ready for you, fuckroast.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such from you is always offered without proof when the obvious behaviors contradict, ................ disgustingly.
> 
> The official cause of death on 9-11 is invalid because it is first called a collapse.  The agency charged with analysing the building potential for collapse as seen was decieved by FEMA.
> 
> FEMA said the core structure was like this.
> 
> 
> 
> In reality the core of WTC 2 is nothing like that,
> 
> 
> 
> It looks exactly as would be expected by the information of Leslie E. Robertson from September 13, 2001 in Newsweek magazine.
> 
> *Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> *
> 
> And you have no evidence of anything which is verified, so no matter what you say it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> posting the same photos over and over IS Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is done to counter treasonous behavior it's okay,
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and falsely attributing those words to Mr Robertson is LYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to support the demise of the Constitution is treason.
> 
> Since there is independent verification of his words, your acts of treason are obvious.
Click to expand...

just more lies by YOU
disinfo agent


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> posting the same photos over and over IS Spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is done to counter treasonous behavior it's okay,
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and falsely attributing those words to Mr Robertson is LYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to support the demise of the Constitution is treason.
> 
> Since there is independent verification of his words, your acts of treason are obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just more lies by YOU
> disinfo agent
Click to expand...


no way..you lie..LAIR.......WOW ..debunking is so much easier when you do it diveconmam style


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it is done to counter treasonous behavior it's okay,
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to support the demise of the Constitution is treason.
> 
> Since there is independent verification of his words, your acts of treason are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> just more lies by YOU
> disinfo agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no way..you lie..LAIR.......WOW ..debunking is so much easier when you do it diveconmam style
Click to expand...

nice try, disinfo agent


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> posting the same photos over and over IS Spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is done to counter treasonous behavior it's okay,
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and falsely attributing those words to Mr Robertson is LYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying to support the demise of the Constitution is treason.
> 
> Since there is independent verification of his words, your acts of treason are obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just more lies by YOU
> disinfo agent
Click to expand...


FEMA lied, that is proven.






By this.






The cause of death is invalidated, but the perpetrators do not want people to realize that so you puppets must spew nonsense in the hopes people are so confused by the historical psyops, dumbing down, divsions, distractons of corporate media, government, they forget their Constitution and the duty they have to protect the future by preserving the Republic and its principles.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it is done to counter treasonous behavior it's okay,
> 
> 
> 
> Lying to support the demise of the Constitution is treason.
> 
> Since there is independent verification of his words, your acts of treason are obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> just more lies by YOU
> disinfo agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FEMA lied, that is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> By this.
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated, but the perpetrators do not want people to realize that so you puppets must spew nonsense in the hopes people are so confused by the historical psyops, dumbing down, divsions, distractons of corporate media, government, they forget their Constitution and the duty they have to protect the future by preserving the Republic and its principles.
Click to expand...

FEMA didn't lie, you moron
that diagram was NEVER intended to be an EXACT replica of how the core was constructed
but you continue to lie in your disinfo campaign


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just more lies by YOU
> disinfo agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA lied, that is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated, but the perpetrators do not want people to realize that so you puppets must spew nonsense in the hopes people are so confused by the historical psyops, dumbing down, divsions, distractons of corporate media, government, they forget their Constitution and the duty they have to protect the future by preserving the Republic and its principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FEMA didn't lie, you moron
Click to expand...


Text denials from people with no evidence to substantciate their assertions are worthless.  I've substantciated what I've asserted.  You ignore the violations of law that enable the deceptions you promote.  

guiliani took the NYC WTC documents​


DiveCon said:


> that diagram was NEVER intended to be an EXACT replica of how the core was constructed
> but you continue to lie in your disinfo campaign



It is an exact depiction of  the lie the perpetrators want the public to believe that you support, and therefore support the measn of secret mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.

As a lie, it is quite incompetent, like you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA lied, that is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> By this.
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated, but the perpetrators do not want people to realize that so you puppets must spew nonsense in the hopes people are so confused by the historical psyops, dumbing down, divsions, distractons of corporate media, government, they forget their Constitution and the duty they have to protect the future by preserving the Republic and its principles.
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA didn't lie, you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Text denials from people with no evidence to substantciate their assertions are worthless.  I've substantciated what I've asserted.  You ignore the violations of law that enable the deceptions you promote.
> 
> guiliani took the NYC WTC documents​
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that diagram was NEVER intended to be an EXACT replica of how the core was constructed
> but you continue to lie in your disinfo campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an exact depiction of  the lie the perpetrators want the public to believe that you support, and therefore support the measn of secret mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> As a lie, it is quite incompetent, like you.
Click to expand...

more lies from the disinfo agent


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA didn't lie, you moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text denials from people with no evidence to substantciate their assertions are worthless.  I've substantciated what I've asserted.  You ignore the violations of law that enable the deceptions you promote.
> 
> guiliani took the NYC WTC documents​
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that diagram was NEVER intended to be an EXACT replica of how the core was constructed
> but you continue to lie in your disinfo campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an exact depiction of  the lie the perpetrators want the public to believe that you support, and therefore support the measn of secret mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> As a lie, it is quite incompetent, like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more lies from the disinfo agent
Click to expand...


The liar lies and can provide no proof that any of what is written is true.

On the other hand your willingness to decieve and manipulate is monumental in this thread alone.

The cause of death on 9-11 is invalidated by the fact that FEMA misrepresented the towers core to NIST.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Text denials from people with no evidence to substantciate their assertions are worthless.  I've substantciated what I've asserted.  You ignore the violations of law that enable the deceptions you promote.
> 
> guiliani took the NYC WTC documents​
> 
> 
> It is an exact depiction of  the lie the perpetrators want the public to believe that you support, and therefore support the measn of secret mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> As a lie, it is quite incompetent, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> more lies from the disinfo agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liar lies and can provide no proof that any of what is written is true.
> 
> On the other hand your willingness to decieve and manipulate is monumental in this thread alone.
> 
> The cause of death on 9-11 is invalidated by the fact that FEMA misrepresented the towers core to NIST.
Click to expand...

proof has been provided, but the disinfo agent cant admit it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> more lies from the disinfo agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liar lies and can provide no proof that any of what is written is true.
> 
> On the other hand your willingness to decieve and manipulate is monumental in this thread alone.
> 
> The cause of death on 9-11 is invalidated by the fact that FEMA misrepresented the towers core to NIST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proof has been provided, but the disinfo agent cant admit it
Click to expand...


My behavior proves the opposite and the evidence provided is valid and consistent.  Your failure to mention any concern for the Constitution or lawful government as well as the failure to recognize violations of law enabling the deception I assert control the analysis of cause of death also indicates that you are a complete fraud.

Not a citizen, they have responsibilities to their Constitution and one another, not American as such respect common law and decency as was the way of the land before colonization, everything about your act here identifies an agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liar lies and can provide no proof that any of what is written is true.
> 
> On the other hand your willingness to decieve and manipulate is monumental in this thread alone.
> 
> The cause of death on 9-11 is invalidated by the fact that FEMA misrepresented the towers core to NIST.
> 
> 
> 
> proof has been provided, but the disinfo agent cant admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My behavior proves the opposite and the evidence provided is valid and consistent.  Your failure to mention any concern for the Constitution or lawful government as well as the failure to recognize violations of law enabling the deception I assert control the analysis of cause of death also indicates that you are a complete fraud.
> 
> Not a citizen, they have responsibilities to their Constitution and one another, not American as such respect common law and decency as was the way of the land before colonization, everything about your act here identifies an agent.
Click to expand...

you have prove NOTHING
you have yet to show a SINGLE piece of VALID evidence that the twin towers had a concrete core above grade and i have shown MULTIPLE photos during construction that show there WAS NONE


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA lied, that is proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated, but the perpetrators do not want people to realize that so you puppets must spew nonsense in the hopes people are so confused by the historical psyops, dumbing down, divsions, distractons of corporate media, government, they forget their Constitution and the duty they have to protect the future by preserving the Republic and its principles.
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA didn't lie, you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Text denials from people with no evidence to substantciate their assertions are worthless.  I've substantciated what I've asserted.  You ignore the violations of law that enable the deceptions you promote.
> 
> guiliani took the NYC WTC documents​
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that diagram was NEVER intended to be an EXACT replica of how the core was constructed
> but you continue to lie in your disinfo campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an exact depiction of  the lie the perpetrators want the public to believe that you support, and therefore support the measn of secret mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> As a lie, it is quite incompetent, like you.
Click to expand...


thats Ditzcons replys when he cant refute evidence.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
Click to expand...


This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.

When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
Click to expand...


Ive tried to advise Chris not to waste his time on Ditzcon to no avail  Joe .This is the ONLY poster here that I have put on my ignore list because as you can see,when he is confronted with evidence he cant refute,all he can come back with is childish replys such as -"your a moron" ect.
to give you an idea why its a waste of time conving ditzcon about ANY government consiracy,he STILL defends the other fairy tale commission,the warren commission report and still thinks Oswald killed kennedy.Thats who you need to keep in mind on WHO your trying to reason with.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
Click to expand...

so, you think these photos are FAKES?


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive tried to advise Chris not to waste his time on Ditzcon to no avail  Joe .This is the ONLY poster here that I have put on my ignore list because as you can see,when he is confronted with evidence he cant refute,all he can come back with is childish replys such as -"your a moron" ect.
> to give you an idea why its a waste of time conving ditzcon about ANY government consiracy,he STILL defends the other fairy tale commission,the warren commission report and still thinks Oswald killed kennedy.Thats who you need to keep in mind on WHO your trying to reason with.
Click to expand...

yet you continue to address ME

LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but hey, thanks for that link
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> ROFLMAO
> there is your core
> 
> NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
Click to expand...

looks like THIS was the source

Some Articles From Engineering News Record.

and unless you can PROVE these photos are FAKES they do NOT have to be rejected


----------



## eots

ditz is a double agent ..he helps keep 9/11 post active and hi-lites the weak arguments of those in denial ..he is an _asset..._keep up the good work ditz...your checks in the mail


----------



## Joe_Penalty

9/11 inside job said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive tried to advise Chris not to waste his time on Ditzcon to no avail  Joe .This is the ONLY poster here that I have put on my ignore list because as you can see,when he is confronted with evidence he cant refute,all he can come back with is childish replys such as -"your a moron" ect.
> to give you an idea why its a waste of time conving ditzcon about ANY government consiracy,he STILL defends the other fairy tale commission,the warren commission report and still thinks Oswald killed kennedy.Thats who you need to keep in mind on WHO your trying to reason with.
Click to expand...


I understand, but as a Logician, I have to give all arguers the benefit of the doubt.  Addressing his or her premises then his or her inferential claim.  But that is difficult when someone has problems providing legitimate premises.  All I have seen is conclusions from this person.

It is illogical to reject a conclusion without knowing how one arrived at that conclusion.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> ditz is a double agent ..he helps keep 9/11 post active and hi-lites the weak arguments of those in denial ..he is an _asset..._keep up the good work ditz...your checks in the mail


do you believe there was a 12' thick concrete wall in the core of the twin towers?

yes or no?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried to advise Chris not to waste his time on Ditzcon to no avail  Joe .This is the ONLY poster here that I have put on my ignore list because as you can see,when he is confronted with evidence he cant refute,all he can come back with is childish replys such as -"your a moron" ect.
> to give you an idea why its a waste of time conving ditzcon about ANY government consiracy,he STILL defends the other fairy tale commission,the warren commission report and still thinks Oswald killed kennedy.Thats who you need to keep in mind on WHO your trying to reason with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, but as a Logician, I have to give all arguers the benefit of the doubt.  Addressing his or her premises then his or her inferential claim.  But that is difficult when someone has problems providing legitimate premises.  All I have seen is conclusions from this person.
> 
> It is illogical to reject a conclusion without knowing how one arrived at that conclusion.
Click to expand...

the liar, christophera is claiming a 12' thick concrete wall in the core of the towers
that is PATENTLY FALSE
i have provided PROOF that it IS FALSE


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Joe_Penalty said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried to advise Chris not to waste his time on Ditzcon to no avail  Joe .This is the ONLY poster here that I have put on my ignore list because as you can see,when he is confronted with evidence he cant refute,all he can come back with is childish replys such as -"your a moron" ect.
> to give you an idea why its a waste of time conving ditzcon about ANY government consiracy,he STILL defends the other fairy tale commission,the warren commission report and still thinks Oswald killed kennedy.Thats who you need to keep in mind on WHO your trying to reason with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, but as a Logician, I have to give all arguers the benefit of the doubt.  Addressing his or her premises then his or her inferential claim.  But that is difficult when someone has problems providing legitimate premises.  All I have seen is conclusions from this person.
> 
> It is illogical to reject a conclusion without knowing how one arrived at that conclusion.
Click to expand...


I just find it illogical to argue with someone who the ONLY replys he/she  can come back with when evidence is presented to them is-Your a moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> ditz is a double agent ..he helps keep 9/11 post active and hi-lites the weak arguments of those in denial ..he is an _asset..._keep up the good work ditz...your checks in the mail



yeah true enough.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried to advise Chris not to waste his time on Ditzcon to no avail  Joe .This is the ONLY poster here that I have put on my ignore list because as you can see,when he is confronted with evidence he cant refute,all he can come back with is childish replys such as -"your a moron" ect.
> to give you an idea why its a waste of time conving ditzcon about ANY government consiracy,he STILL defends the other fairy tale commission,the warren commission report and still thinks Oswald killed kennedy.Thats who you need to keep in mind on WHO your trying to reason with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, but as a Logician, I have to give all arguers the benefit of the doubt.  Addressing his or her premises then his or her inferential claim.  But that is difficult when someone has problems providing legitimate premises.  All I have seen is conclusions from this person.
> 
> It is illogical to reject a conclusion without knowing how one arrived at that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the liar, christophera is claiming a 12' thick concrete wall in the core of the towers
> that is PATENTLY FALSE
> i have provided PROOF that it IS FALSE
Click to expand...


Bwahhhhaaaaaaaa.  Your posting proves only one thing, that you are sciopath or a traitor.

The image from GZ showing a portion of the 3rd floor core proves that there was a 12 foot thick base wall on the, north, long side of WTC 1's concrete core.  Note that the wall might be considered 17 foot thick because the 5 foot deep interio box columns are encased in the same pour.

The scaled image of the WTC 1 mezzanine shows 31 foot.  Do the math.  the core was 80x120 ID. That is the narrow end which I think had a 12 foot thick wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, but as a Logician, I have to give all arguers the benefit of the doubt.  Addressing his or her premises then his or her inferential claim.  But that is difficult when someone has problems providing legitimate premises.  All I have seen is conclusions from this person.
> 
> It is illogical to reject a conclusion without knowing how one arrived at that conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> the liar, christophera is claiming a 12' thick concrete wall in the core of the towers
> that is PATENTLY FALSE
> i have provided PROOF that it IS FALSE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahhhhaaaaaaaa.  Your posting proves only one thing, that you are sciopath or a traitor.
> 
> The image from GZ showing a portion of the 3rd floor core proves that there was a 12 foot thick base wall on the, north, long side of WTC 1's concrete core.  Note that the wall might be considered 17 foot thick because the 5 foot deep interio box columns are encased in the same pour.
> 
> The scaled image of the WTC 1 mezzanine shows 31 foot.  Do the math.  the core was 80x120 ID. That is the narrow end which I think had a 12 foot thick wall.
Click to expand...

your photoshoped image proves NOTHING

and the one you linked to still doesnt show concrete


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks like THIS was the source
> 
> Some Articles From Engineering News Record.
> 
> and unless you can PROVE these photos are FAKES they do NOT have to be rejected
Click to expand...


What does "low-grade" mean?

Taken from this source.  Taken from the line just below the figure number two illustration. 

"Kangaroo cranes lift the columns into place. Starting this week, they will each attempt to place two columns a day, erecting on all four faces of the tower simultaneously. Permanent floor beams tie the columns to the core. 

Above the ninth floor, the exterior wall will be made of prefabricated units of three 3-story columns. 

The project owner, the New York Port Authority, says that excavation is now 95% complete.  *Work has started on the grillage and footings for the second tower, concrete and steelwork is under way for the low-grade areas of both towers, and concreting on the floor of the first tower and plaza*."


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like THIS was the source
> 
> Some Articles From Engineering News Record.
> 
> and unless you can PROVE these photos are FAKES they do NOT have to be rejected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "low-grade" mean?
> 
> Taken from this source.  Taken from the line just below the figure number two illustration.
> 
> "Kangaroo cranes lift the columns into place. Starting this week, they will each attempt to place two columns a day, erecting on all four faces of the tower simultaneously. Permanent floor beams tie the columns to the core.
> 
> Above the ninth floor, the exterior wall will be made of prefabricated units of three 3-story columns.
> 
> The project owner, the New York Port Authority, says that excavation is now 95% complete.  *Work has started on the grillage and footings for the second tower, concrete and steelwork is under way for the low-grade areas of both towers, and concreting on the floor of the first tower and plaza*."
Click to expand...

also know as below grade
grade is ground level


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like THIS was the source
> 
> Some Articles From Engineering News Record.
> 
> and unless you can PROVE these photos are FAKES they do NOT have to be rejected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does "low-grade" mean?
> 
> Taken from this source.  Taken from the line just below the figure number two illustration.
> 
> "Kangaroo cranes lift the columns into place. Starting this week, they will each attempt to place two columns a day, erecting on all four faces of the tower simultaneously. Permanent floor beams tie the columns to the core.
> 
> Above the ninth floor, the exterior wall will be made of prefabricated units of three 3-story columns.
> 
> The project owner, the New York Port Authority, says that excavation is now 95% complete.  *Work has started on the grillage and footings for the second tower, concrete and steelwork is under way for the low-grade areas of both towers, and concreting on the floor of the first tower and plaza*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also know as below grade
> grade is ground level
Click to expand...


Their disclaimer makes this information shaky.   So, I cannot accept what they say about the core of the building.

What do you think about the disclaimer?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does "low-grade" mean?
> 
> Taken from this source.  Taken from the line just below the figure number two illustration.
> 
> "Kangaroo cranes lift the columns into place. Starting this week, they will each attempt to place two columns a day, erecting on all four faces of the tower simultaneously. Permanent floor beams tie the columns to the core.
> 
> Above the ninth floor, the exterior wall will be made of prefabricated units of three 3-story columns.
> 
> The project owner, the New York Port Authority, says that excavation is now 95% complete.  *Work has started on the grillage and footings for the second tower, concrete and steelwork is under way for the low-grade areas of both towers, and concreting on the floor of the first tower and plaza*."
> 
> 
> 
> also know as below grade
> grade is ground level
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their disclaimer makes this information shaky.   So, I cannot accept what they say about the core of the building.
> 
> What do you think about the disclaimer?
Click to expand...

sounds to me like they used the materials even thought the conclusion that site came to was incorrect
but the materials on the construction of the towers was what was used

and since the disclaimer had NOTHING what so ever to do with the construction then thats not even an issue
you are grasping at straws
if that is enough for you to discount the evidence then there is nothing that can be used


----------



## Christophera

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does "low-grade" mean?
> 
> Taken from this source.  Taken from the line just below the figure number two illustration.
> 
> "Kangaroo cranes lift the columns into place. Starting this week, they will each attempt to place two columns a day, erecting on all four faces of the tower simultaneously. Permanent floor beams tie the columns to the core.
> 
> Above the ninth floor, the exterior wall will be made of prefabricated units of three 3-story columns.
> 
> The project owner, the New York Port Authority, says that excavation is now 95% complete.  *Work has started on the grillage and footings for the second tower, concrete and steelwork is under way for the low-grade areas of both towers, and concreting on the floor of the first tower and plaza*."
> 
> 
> 
> also know as below grade
> grade is ground level
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their disclaimer makes this information shaky.   So, I cannot accept what they say about the core of the building.
> 
> What do you think about the disclaimer?
Click to expand...


The page lacks all reference to needed interconnecting braces between columns rendering it completely deficient on describing the structures resistance to sway and torsion.  Obviously huge factors.

Clicking on the link, "analysis" going to this url,

http://911research.wtc7.net/analysis/index.html

gets this response.

_Not Found

The requested URL /analysis/index.html was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request._

On the entire site, the below image of the WTC 2 core, THE ONLY IMAGE of either towers core, never appears.






It is not reasonable that the site author does not know of my claims about the silverstein plans and the core deception but still makes the scanned blueprints available without note of the controversy.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is your proof moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, you think these photos are FAKES?
Click to expand...


The helicopter photos of construction are misrepresented, the steel in the core area is elevator guide rail support steel.  Identified by the butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, they are too weak, no lateral strength, inadequate for steel "core columns".  "Core columns" sections can only be joined by 100% deep fillet welds.






The very large box columns comprising the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton, are 100% welded and were very much like one piece, full length.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> This evidence has to be rejected, because Federal Emergency Management Agency is listed as a reference.  In order for your evidence and or proof to be credible, you have to use a source totally independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency.  The Federal Emergency Management Agency is what Christophera is claiming to be the deceivers.  So information used from the alleged deceivers is null and void.
> 
> When refuting this type of claim, not only will you have to have proof that directly contradicts what is being claimed, you will have to have proof from an independent source (independent of the Federal Emergency Management Agency).  Not to mention, Christophera has evidence and or proof to affirm what is being claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> so, you think these photos are FAKES?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The helicopter photos of construction are misrepresented, the steel in the core area is elevator guide rail support steel.  Identified by the butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, they are too weak, no lateral strength, inadequate for steel "core columns".  "Core columns" sections can only be joined by 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very large box columns comprising the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton, are 100% welded and were very much like one piece, full length.
Click to expand...

you MUST realize that the "boxes" the cranes are on were removed after they were no longer needed, right?
and they were INSIDE the elevator shafts
if not, you are a bigger idiot than i already think you are


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you think these photos are FAKES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The helicopter photos of construction are misrepresented, the steel in the core area is elevator guide rail support steel.  Identified by the butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, they are too weak, no lateral strength, inadequate for steel "core columns".  "Core columns" sections can only be joined by 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very large box columns comprising the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton, are 100% welded and were very much like one piece, full length.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you MUST realize that the "boxes" the cranes are on were removed after they were no longer needed, right?
> and they were INSIDE the elevator shafts
> if not, you are a bigger idiot than i already think you are
Click to expand...


BBBWaaaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaa.  OMG!  Priceless grande faute agent, Mr. Knowlegable!  Have you mastered the step ladder yet? 

The "boxes" are called crane towers and they were a tool for building the towers.  Can Mr. knowlegeble tell me what carried them?  Can you describe its location?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The helicopter photos of construction are misrepresented, the steel in the core area is elevator guide rail support steel.  Identified by the butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, they are too weak, no lateral strength, inadequate for steel "core columns".  "Core columns" sections can only be joined by 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very large box columns comprising the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton, are 100% welded and were very much like one piece, full length.
> 
> 
> 
> you MUST realize that the "boxes" the cranes are on were removed after they were no longer needed, right?
> and they were INSIDE the elevator shafts
> if not, you are a bigger idiot than i already think you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBBWaaaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaa.  OMG!  Priceless grande faute agent, Mr. Knowlegable!  Have you mastered the step ladder yet?
> 
> The "boxes" are called crane towers and they were a tool for building the towers.  Can Mr. knowlegeble tell me what carried them?  Can you describe its location?
Click to expand...

listen fuckstain, i dont really give a shit what they are called as it is IMMATERIAL to the facts

i used a simplified term for an ignoramus like YOU
the core was structural steel, no concrete


btw, didnt you notice the "boxes"
you are too fucking STUPID


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you MUST realize that the "boxes" the cranes are on were removed after they were no longer needed, right?
> and they were INSIDE the elevator shafts
> if not, you are a bigger idiot than i already think you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBBWaaaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaa.  OMG!  Priceless grande faute agent, Mr. Knowlegable!  Have you mastered the step ladder yet?
> 
> The "boxes" are called crane towers and they were a tool for building the towers.  Can Mr. knowlegeble tell me what carried them?  Can you describe its location?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> listen fuckstain, i dont really give a shit what they are called as it is IMMATERIAL to the facts
> 
> i used a simplified term for an ignoramus like YOU
> the core was structural steel, no concrete
> 
> 
> btw, didnt you notice the "boxes"
> you are too fucking STUPID
Click to expand...


boxes...ya thats right he was just dumming it down for you cuz ..yer ..uh yer ..stupid ya..ya..thats  it ...cuz it  yer stupid..


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBBWaaaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaa.  OMG!  Priceless grande faute agent, Mr. Knowlegable!  Have you mastered the step ladder yet?
> 
> The "boxes" are called crane towers and they were a tool for building the towers.  Can Mr. knowlegeble tell me what carried them?  Can you describe its location?
> 
> 
> 
> listen fuckstain, i dont really give a shit what they are called as it is IMMATERIAL to the facts
> 
> i used a simplified term for an ignoramus like YOU
> the core was structural steel, no concrete
> 
> 
> btw, didnt you notice the "boxes"
> you are too fucking STUPID
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boxes...ya thats right he was just dumming it down for you cuz ..yer ..uh yer ..stupid ya..ya..thats  it ...cuz it  yer stupid..
Click to expand...

you are too fucking stupid as well


btw, when are you going to answer my question about concrete in the core?
you keep avoiding that


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> listen fuckstain, i dont really give a shit what they are called as it is IMMATERIAL to the facts
> 
> i used a simplified term for an ignoramus like YOU
> the core was structural steel, no concrete
> 
> 
> btw, didnt you notice the "boxes"
> you are too fucking STUPID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxes...ya thats right he was just dumming it down for you cuz ..yer ..uh yer ..stupid ya..ya..thats  it ...cuz it  yer stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are too fucking stupid as well
> 
> btw, when are you going to answer my question about concrete in the core?
> you keep avoiding that
Click to expand...


Lets see.

Can't say why its here.

Can't reasonably say what is in this photo if it is not concrete.






Can't tell the difference between 2 foot wide columns on 20 foot centers and 14 inch columns spaced on 22 inch centers.

Can't reasonably explain why no image from 9-11 shows the supposed steel core columns.

Insists that the engineer responsible for the designs of a skyscraper after 3,000 people die in what is termed a collapse might not check the published story about the building, or might not ask for a correction, or the global magazine would not provide one.

Can't tell the difference between rebar and structural box columns.






Can't produce official plans.

Can't notice violations of law that enable the deception it refuses to acknowledge despite having no evidence otherwise.

Thinks that gypsum board can withstand hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashing over it and still remain fastened to steel columns 400 foot in the sky.

BOXES!, Bwahaaaaaaaaahaaaaahaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaa.


----------



## DiveCon

you are the one that cant
asshole


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> you are the one that cant
> asshole



I can show you the concrete wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one that cant
> asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you the concrete wall.
Click to expand...

except, there IS no wall
its only in your imagination


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one that cant
> asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except, there IS no wall
> its only in your imagination
Click to expand...


You wish, .......... and that is what the perpetrators would want you to say.

The fact is that there is a wall and the core area left of it is empty.

The fact is that the cause of death is invalid because FEMA deceived those providing the analysis of collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except, there IS no wall
> its only in your imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish, .......... and that is what the perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> The fact is that there is a wall and the core area left of it is empty.
> 
> The fact is that the cause of death is invalid because FEMA deceived those providing the analysis of collapse.
Click to expand...

yet you cant show hard facts that there ever was a concrete wall in the core above grade
NONE
you show pics of dust clouds
you show a pic of a steel frame with gypsum wallboard and call it concrete

you cant show a single photo of concrete being poured in the core during construction


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except, there IS no wall
> its only in your imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, .......... and that is what the perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> The fact is that there is a wall and the core area left of it is empty.
> 
> The fact is that the cause of death is invalid because FEMA deceived those providing the analysis of collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet you cant show hard facts that there ever was a concrete wall in the core above grade
> NONE
> you show pics of dust clouds
> you show a pic of a steel frame with gypsum wallboard and call it concrete
> 
> you cant show a single photo of concrete being poured in the core during construction
Click to expand...


You won't use evidence and your attempts to pretend reasoning are transparent.  

You've seen all the concrete any reasonable person would need to see in order to know exactly what kind of core there was.

You are an agent of the perpetrators seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret so the US Constitution can be destroyed (completely).

Done deal.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish, .......... and that is what the perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> The fact is that there is a wall and the core area left of it is empty.
> 
> The fact is that the cause of death is invalid because FEMA deceived those providing the analysis of collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> yet you cant show hard facts that there ever was a concrete wall in the core above grade
> NONE
> you show pics of dust clouds
> you show a pic of a steel frame with gypsum wallboard and call it concrete
> 
> you cant show a single photo of concrete being poured in the core during construction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't use evidence and your attempts to pretend reasoning are transparent.
> 
> You've seen all the concrete any reasonable person would need to see in order to know exactly what kind of core there was.
> 
> You are an agent of the perpetrators seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret so the US Constitution can be destroyed (completely).
> 
> Done deal.
Click to expand...

i AM a reasonable person, you still havent shown any CONCRETE above grade


----------



## Dante

How many different ways are there of spouting the same nonsense in different ways? 

Popular Mechanics' web site has the low down on how the twin towers collapsed. 

here is a link to reality and the truth...


----------



## DiveCon

DevNell said:


> How many different ways are there of spouting the same nonsense in different ways?
> 
> Popular Mechanics' web site has the low down on how the twin towers collapsed.
> 
> here is a link to reality and the truth...


psst, dev, are you forgetting, PM was in on it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet you cant show hard facts that there ever was a concrete wall in the core above grade
> NONE
> you show pics of dust clouds
> you show a pic of a steel frame with gypsum wallboard and call it concrete
> 
> you cant show a single photo of concrete being poured in the core during construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't use evidence and your attempts to pretend reasoning are transparent.
> 
> You've seen all the concrete any reasonable person would need to see in order to know exactly what kind of core there was.
> 
> You are an agent of the perpetrators seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret so the US Constitution can be destroyed (completely).
> 
> Done deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i AM a reasonable person, you still havent shown any CONCRETE above grade
Click to expand...


There's lots of concrete shown above grade, you pretend not to see it, just like the perpetrators need you to do if they are to get away with mass murder.

Not gypsum.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't use evidence and your attempts to pretend reasoning are transparent.
> 
> You've seen all the concrete any reasonable person would need to see in order to know exactly what kind of core there was.
> 
> You are an agent of the perpetrators seeking to keep the means of mass murder secret so the US Constitution can be destroyed (completely).
> 
> Done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> i AM a reasonable person, you still havent shown any CONCRETE above grade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's lots of concrete shown above grade, you pretend not to see it, just like the perpetrators need you to do if they are to get away with mass murder.
> 
> Not gypsum.
Click to expand...

again, you can not say that is concrete
to do so is a LIE


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i AM a reasonable person, you still havent shown any CONCRETE above grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of concrete shown above grade, you pretend not to see it, just like the perpetrators need you to do if they are to get away with mass murder.
> 
> Not gypsum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you can not say that is concrete
> to do so is a LIE
Click to expand...


or he's just stupid.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of concrete shown above grade, you pretend not to see it, just like the perpetrators need you to do if they are to get away with mass murder.
> 
> Not gypsum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, you can not say that is concrete
> to do so is a LIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or he's just stupid.
Click to expand...


You can attempt to assert that, but Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.






You have no evidence.  Only FEMA's lie, silversteins obsolete, altered plans, proven photoshoppin and misrepresented construction images showing elevator guide rail support steel that all fell when the event went down.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you can not say that is concrete
> to do so is a LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or he's just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can attempt to assert that, but Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence.  Only FEMA's lie, silversteins obsolete, altered plans, proven photoshoppin and misrepresented construction images showing elevator guide rail support steel that all fell when the event went down.
Click to expand...


they could have just used a concise definition:  christophera's head.


----------



## DiveCon

Main Entry:	*sky·scrap·er*
Pronunciation: \-_&#716;_skr&#257;-p&#601;r\
Function:  _noun_
Date: 1883
 *:* a very tall building


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Main Entry:	*sky·scrap·er*
> Pronunciation: \-_&#716;_skr&#257;-p&#601;r\
> Function:  _noun_
> Date: 1883
> *:* a very tall building



1883?  What were considered skyscrapers then?


----------



## DiveCon

*sky&#8901;scrap&#8901;er*

&#8194;

&#8194;/&#712;ska&#618;&#716;skre&#618;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p&#601;r/ 

  Show Spelled Pronunciation  [skahy-skrey-per] 

  Show IPA    Use *skyscraper* in a Sentence

See web results for *skyscraper*

See images of *skyscraper*

 &#8211;noun   1. a relatively tall building of many stories, esp. one for office or commercial use.     2. Architecture. a building of exceptional height completely supported by a framework, as of girders, from which the walls are suspended, as opposed to a building supported by load-bearing walls.   

*Origin: * 
1785&#8211;95;  sky +  scraper


----------



## DiveCon

*sky&#8901;scrap&#8901;er*

&#8194;

&#8194;/&#712;ska&#618;&#716;skre&#618;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p&#601;r/ 

  Show Spelled Pronunciation  [skahy-skrey-per] 

  Show IPA    Use *skyscraper* in a Sentence

See web results for *skyscraper*

See images of *skyscraper*

 noun   1. a relatively tall building of many stories, esp. one for office or commercial use.     2. Architecture. a building of exceptional height completely supported by a framework, as of girders, from which the walls are suspended, as opposed to a building supported by load-bearing walls.   

*Origin: * 
178595;  sky +  scraper


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> *sky&#8901;scrap&#8901;er*
> 
> &#8194;
> 
> &#8194;/&#712;ska&#618;&#716;skre&#618;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p&#601;r/
> 
> Show Spelled Pronunciation  [skahy-skrey-per]
> 
> Show IPA    Use *skyscraper* in a Sentence
> 
> See web results for *skyscraper*
> 
> See images of *skyscraper*
> 
> noun   1. a relatively tall building of many stories, esp. one for office or commercial use.     2. Architecture. a building of exceptional height completely supported by a framework, as of girders, from which the walls are suspended, as opposed to a building supported by load-bearing walls.
> 
> *Origin: *
> 178595;  sky +  scraper



Geez. what buildings in 1795 had load-bearing walls?


----------



## DiveCon

* skyscraper noun *

  /&#712;ska&#618;&#716;skre&#618;.p&#601;r/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/-p&#602;/ n [C]  

    a very tall modern building, usually in a city 







(Definition of skyscraper noun from the Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sky&#8901;scrap&#8901;er*
> 
> &#8194;
> 
> &#8194;/&#712;ska&#618;&#716;skre&#618;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p&#601;r/
> 
> Show Spelled Pronunciation  [skahy-skrey-per]
> 
> Show IPA    Use *skyscraper* in a Sentence
> 
> See web results for *skyscraper*
> 
> See images of *skyscraper*
> 
> noun   1. a relatively tall building of many stories, esp. one for office or commercial use.     2. Architecture. a building of exceptional height completely supported by a framework, as of girders, from which the walls are suspended, as opposed to a building supported by load-bearing walls.
> 
> *Origin: *
> 178595;  sky +  scraper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez. what buildings in 1795 had load-bearing walls?
Click to expand...

all of them


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sky&#8901;scrap&#8901;er*
> 
> &#8194;
> 
> &#8194;/&#712;ska&#618;&#716;skre&#618;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p&#601;r/
> 
> Show Spelled Pronunciation  [skahy-skrey-per]
> 
> Show IPA    Use *skyscraper* in a Sentence
> 
> See web results for *skyscraper*
> 
> See images of *skyscraper*
> 
> noun   1. a relatively tall building of many stories, esp. one for office or commercial use.     2. Architecture. a building of exceptional height completely supported by a framework, as of girders, from which the walls are suspended, as opposed to a building supported by load-bearing walls.
> 
> *Origin: *
> 178595;  sky +  scraper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez. what buildings in 1795 had load-bearing walls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of them
Click to expand...


Which ones were considered skyscrapers?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez. what buildings in 1795 had load-bearing walls?
> 
> 
> 
> all of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones were considered skyscrapers?
Click to expand...

no idea


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones were considered skyscrapers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea
Click to expand...


leaning tower of pisa.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA decieved NIST who conducted the analysis of the building to produce a cause of death atributed to collapse.

FEMA says the core looked like this.






In reality on 9-11 the core of WTC 2 looked like this.






No resembalence whatsoever.  No structural steel is seen.

Assertion that what is seen is gypsum is nonsense.  The fasteners in the gypsum would have torn free and falling structural steel would have shredded such wall covering as was used on the elevator shafts.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST who conducted the analysis of the building to produce a cause of death atributed to collapse.
> 
> FEMA says the core looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality on 9-11 the core of WTC 2 looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No resembalence whatsoever.  No structural steel is seen.
> 
> Assertion that what is seen is gypsum is nonsense.  The fasteners in the gypsum would have torn free and falling structural steel would have shredded such wall covering as was used on the elevator shafts.



Sure cumsucker, whatever you say.


----------



## Christophera

To support the deception there is another conspiracy to deceive the truth movement.

That deception is based in using obsolete, preliminary plans for the towers conceptual proposal, from the engineer L.E. Robertson to the architect that finally certified the Towers as safe, and digitally altering them to appear as final drawings.  

This was done by adding revision tables after the drawings were scanned.  The alteration is easily detected on perhaps 20% of the 200+ sheets somewhere in the revision table by the appearance of one of these.






They only appear in the column of initials as far as I can tell.  The single pixel width lines and spaces are not possible with scanned pencil drawings as can be seen in the normal appearing letters in cells adjacent.  Not to mention they are no character of the alphabet.

The plans came from silverstein.

See the original here.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

Be aware that the NYC mayor took the NYC WTC documents and enabled the deception of NIST.

Ask, .............. why are the scans here at, wtc7.net and here, www.ae911truth but there is no notice of the source of the plans, which was leaked to s. jones who also promotes nano thermite.






But nano does not Appear to exist in the arsenal of the department of navy.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd121/88Badmachine88/IH1.jpg


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The single pixel width lines and spaces are not possible with scanned pencil drawings



That's horseshit. I've reproduced "single pixel width lines and spaces" from scanned pencil drawings. 

Why can I find other "single pixel lines and spaces" in other areas of the blueprints? Your understanding of scanning and how lines are represented as pixels is clearly lacking.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The single pixel width lines and spaces are not possible with scanned pencil drawings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit. I've reproduced "single pixel width lines and spaces" from scanned pencil drawings.
> 
> Why can I find other "single pixel lines and spaces" in other areas of the blueprints? Your understanding of scanning and how lines are represented as pixels is clearly lacking.
Click to expand...


And I've shown that the scale you started with was about 4 times larger, which increases the possibility of one pixel width lines.

A more glaring problem is the title block being lettered free hand.






A final drawing of buildings of this stature will always have lettering in the title block done with a lettering guide.  Also the date shows a zero before the day.  Something not done before 2000.

You are working to support that the methods of mass murder remain secret.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Also the date shows a zero before the day.  Something not done before 2000.



You try SO hard to sound like you know what you're talking about, but end up sounding like a jackass. 

The date is 7-31-67. There is no "0" before the day.

Damn Chris, come on! At least TRY and get things right.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That deception is based in using obsolete, preliminary plans for the towers conceptual proposal, from the engineer L.E. Robertson to the architect that finally certified the Towers as safe, and digitally altering them to appear as final drawings.



Since when to "architects" certify structural drawings? Those are architectural drawings. Hence the "A-A-XXX" number in the block. "A" for "Architectural". Can you tell me why the architect didn't also "certify" the mast support drawings, but instead Leslie Robertson (Professional Engineer) stamped them?

Wow. Your stupidity is endless.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the date shows a zero before the day.  Something not done before 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try SO hard to sound like you know what you're talking about, but end up sounding like a jackass.
> 
> The date is 7-31-67. There is no "0" before the day.
> 
> Damn Chris, come on! At least TRY and get things right.
Click to expand...


I noticed after exposing the altered drawings that the originals suffered a decrease in resolution which can be see between the character anomalies of the revision table in the title block which was taken from the original perhaps 8 months after.

Someone else spotted the "01" and pointed it out to me.






Then examine the zoomed screen shot of the revision table and how crisp they are.






A test of the resolution can be made by taking a screen shot of the revision table in the title block that shows the same characters and zooming it to see if the same clean lines can be seen.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the date shows a zero before the day.  Something not done before 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try SO hard to sound like you know what you're talking about, but end up sounding like a jackass.
> 
> The date is 7-31-67. There is no "0" before the day.
> 
> Damn Chris, come on! At least TRY and get things right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed after exposing the altered drawings that the originals suffered a decrease in resolution which can be see between the character anomalies of the revision table in the title block which was taken from the original perhaps 8 months after.
> 
> Someone else spotted the "01" and pointed it out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then examine the zoomed screen shot of the revision table and how crisp they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A test of the resolution can be made by taking a screen shot of the revision table in the title block that shows the same characters and zooming it to see if the same clean lines can be seen.
Click to expand...


Do you not have any friends you can bore to tears?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the date shows a zero before the day.  Something not done before 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You try SO hard to sound like you know what you're talking about, but end up sounding like a jackass.
> 
> The date is 7-31-67. There is no "0" before the day.
> 
> Damn Chris, come on! At least TRY and get things right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed after exposing the altered drawings that the originals suffered a decrease in resolution which can be see between the character anomalies of the revision table in the title block which was taken from the original perhaps 8 months after.
> 
> Someone else spotted the "01" and pointed it out to me.
Click to expand...


Translation: "I screwed up again so I'll just pretend someone else told me that information".

We'll just chalk his up another mistake to add to your pile of other mistakes you've made. 



Christophera said:


> Then examine the zoomed screen shot of the revision table and how crisp they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A test of the resolution can be made by taking a screen shot of the revision table in the title block that shows the same characters and zooming it to see if the same clean lines can be seen.



The above is nothing but gibberish and has no point. Care to explain what exactly your point is?


----------



## candycorn

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You try SO hard to sound like you know what you're talking about, but end up sounding like a jackass.
> 
> The date is 7-31-67. There is no "0" before the day.
> 
> Damn Chris, come on! At least TRY and get things right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed after exposing the altered drawings that the originals suffered a decrease in resolution which can be see between the character anomalies of the revision table in the title block which was taken from the original perhaps 8 months after.
> 
> Someone else spotted the "01" and pointed it out to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: "I screwed up again so I'll just pretend someone else told me that information".
> 
> We'll just chalk his up another mistake to add to your pile of other mistakes you've made.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then examine the zoomed screen shot of the revision table and how crisp they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A test of the resolution can be made by taking a screen shot of the revision table in the title block that shows the same characters and zooming it to see if the same clean lines can be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is nothing but gibberish and has no point. Care to explain what exactly your point is?
Click to expand...


After 1,500 posts, I haven't seen his point yet.  454 of the posts on this thread are his.  I don't think he remebers.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You try SO hard to sound like you know what you're talking about, but end up sounding like a jackass.
> 
> The date is 7-31-67. There is no "0" before the day.
> 
> Damn Chris, come on! At least TRY and get things right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed after exposing the altered drawings that the originals suffered a decrease in resolution which can be see between the character anomalies of the revision table in the title block which was taken from the original perhaps 8 months after.
> 
> Someone else spotted the "01" and pointed it out to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: "I screwed up again so I'll just pretend someone else told me that information".
> 
> We'll just chalk his up another mistake to add to your pile of other mistakes you've made.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then examine the zoomed screen shot of the revision table and how crisp they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A test of the resolution can be made by taking a screen shot of the revision table in the title block that shows the same characters and zooming it to see if the same clean lines can be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is nothing but gibberish and has no point. Care to explain what exactly your point is?
Click to expand...


My point is clear.

That you pretend to not understand it, ...... is clear.

When agents seeking to support secret methods of mass have no evidence, they begin to collude with other agetns to try and appear credible.  IF people are not reading caerfully and looking at the history of the thread, they might be fooled.

A psyops.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed after exposing the altered drawings that the originals suffered a decrease in resolution which can be see between the character anomalies of the revision table in the title block which was taken from the original perhaps 8 months after.
> 
> Someone else spotted the "01" and pointed it out to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: "I screwed up again so I'll just pretend someone else told me that information".
> 
> We'll just chalk his up another mistake to add to your pile of other mistakes you've made.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then examine the zoomed screen shot of the revision table and how crisp they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A test of the resolution can be made by taking a screen shot of the revision table in the title block that shows the same characters and zooming it to see if the same clean lines can be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above is nothing but gibberish and has no point. Care to explain what exactly your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is clear.
> 
> That you pretend to not understand it, ...... is clear.
> 
> When agents seeking to support secret methods of mass have no evidence, they begin to collude with other agetns to try and appear credible.  IF people are not reading caerfully and looking at the history of the thread, they might be fooled.
> 
> A psyops.
Click to expand...

no, you have no point


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: "I screwed up again so I'll just pretend someone else told me that information".
> 
> We'll just chalk his up another mistake to add to your pile of other mistakes you've made.
> 
> 
> 
> The above is nothing but gibberish and has no point. Care to explain what exactly your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is clear.
> 
> That you pretend to not understand it, ...... is clear.
> 
> When agents seeking to support secret methods of mass have no evidence, they begin to collude with other agetns to try and appear credible.  IF people are not reading caerfully and looking at the history of the thread, they might be fooled.
> 
> A psyops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you have no point
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would approve that you assert that.

However, the fact you have no evidence that can be independently verified to support that steel core columns existed as the core of the Twins AND that there is NO official source of plans BECAUSE guiliani took the NYC WTC documents AND that images of 9-11 show NO steel core columns in the core area AND do show concrete, *means you are a lying, treasonous, psyops agent here to support the secret methods of murder on 9-11.* AND the official cause of deal is invalidated.

*Done deal!*


----------



## Christophera

It is quite clear that the minions of deception sent to the internet by the perpetrators have decided that they are unable to create the appearance of dismissal that the perpetrators would like to see in relation to the concrete core information and have abandoned trying to do so because it has the opposite effect when their true intentions of concealing the methods of mass murder are made plain.

Instead they are engaging the deceived or socially compliant with more titillating discussion of useless information with their false society.  To create an appreciation of how useless that information is of those other threads I made a thread just to post uses for useful information, or methods of using it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-for-gaining-more-truth-how-to-use-it.html

There have been no posts describing uses of the information of those threads, not even by the original posters of them.

Curious how a thread that has useful information for gaining more truth, and has many descriptions of exactly how it is used, this thread, is simply viewed a great deal but the people willing to participate are few.  There is fear of our infiltrated government, a disturbingly un American response.  Social comfort over Constitutional protection.

Despite the fact that it is obvious that the NIST analysis of a buildings collapse, not having plans or even the correct design, cannot be valid, the social message of the disinformation agents false society still provides a lure to engage them as if such activity is useful when it is not.  Hopeful thinking perhaps.

Or it could be the nagging fear of actually opposing the infiltrating group that conducted the deception of the towers construction used to execute 3,000 murders.  Or the fear of "black helicopter" or "men in black", along the lines of "I love my country but fear my government".
Despite the fact that Ben Franklin said this,

*&#8220;They who would give up an essential liberty for temporary security, deserve neither liberty or security&#8221;*

And the temporary security promised by the infiltrators is now vaporizing with the liberties gone via the patriot act and homeland security compromising the Constitution.  Still the useless misinformation is made more appealing because of the obvious social event the agents of perpetrators create in the secret collusion.


----------



## Christophera

The agents of the infiltrators have been logically defeated and only their shear numbers falsely promoting useless knowledge is available to continue in fraud.

They cannot continue to directly oppose independently verified truths and maintain credibility as citizens.

FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents of the infiltrators have been logically defeated and only their shear numbers falsely promoting useless knowledge is available to continue in fraud.
> 
> They cannot continue to directly oppose independently verified truths and maintain credibility as citizens.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalid.


you have been defeated by common sense
something you completely LACK


and the only reason no one had responded yet, is you are a fucking NUTCASE
and few even bother with your bullshit
but i LOVE aggravating morons like you


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agents of the infiltrators have been logically defeated and only their shear numbers falsely promoting useless knowledge is available to continue in fraud.
> 
> They cannot continue to directly oppose independently verified truths and maintain credibility as citizens.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> you have been defeated by common sense
> something you completely LACK
> 
> 
> and the only reason no one had responded yet, is you are a fucking NUTCASE
> and few even bother with your bullshit
> but i LOVE aggravating morons like you
Click to expand...


As I said, you cannot continue to directly oppose independently verified truths and maintain credibility as citizens while I expose your true motives of supporting secret methods of mass murder, oblivious of its impacts on people.

This woman had a life with loved ones, 






they were murdered by secret means, and that is certain because analysis of collapse cannot be conducted without  plans and the exact bulding design.  NIST didn't have either and were mislead.

Due process and equal protection of law will protect the living and the dead would want that, ........ if they could get it.


----------



## DiveCon

no, dumbass, they were murdered by KNOWN means
there are no secrets


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> no, dumbass, they were murdered by KNOWN means
> there are no secrets



Show me the official plans.  Show that the buildings that supposedly collapsed had a known design used by NIST by producing official plans.

You cannot, meaning you are wrong.

Meaning the cause of death is invalid.

Dure process and equal protection of law have not been served.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, dumbass, they were murdered by KNOWN means
> there are no secrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the official plans.  Show that the buildings that supposedly collapsed had a known design used by NIST by producing official plans.
> 
> You cannot, meaning you are wrong.
> 
> Meaning the cause of death is invalid.
> 
> Dure process and equal protection of law have not been served.
Click to expand...

you are wrong as always
the plans have been shown to you over and over, you just keep denying the truth


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, dumbass, they were murdered by KNOWN means
> there are no secrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the official plans.  Show that the buildings that supposedly collapsed had a known design used by NIST by producing official plans.
> 
> You cannot, meaning you are wrong.
> 
> Meaning the cause of death is invalid.
> 
> Due process and equal protection of law have not been served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are wrong as always
> the plans have been shown to you over and over, you just keep denying the truth
Click to expand...


You say that over and over then post the link to silversteins plans which are not the officlal plans and digitally alterd to appear as them.  These impossible anomalies expose it as fraud.






Due process has not been served.  NIST was decieved and therefore cannot have produced an accurate product.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the official plans.  Show that the buildings that supposedly collapsed had a known design used by NIST by producing official plans.
> 
> You cannot, meaning you are wrong.
> 
> Meaning the cause of death is invalid.
> 
> Dure process and equal protection of law have not been served.
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong as always
> the plans have been shown to you over and over, you just keep denying the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say that over and over then post the link to silversteins plans which are not the officlal plans and digitally alterd to appear as them.  These impossible anomalies expose it as fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been served.  NIST was decieved and therefore cannot have produced and accurate product.
Click to expand...

no idea
and neither do you


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are wrong as always
> the plans have been shown to you over and over, you just keep denying the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that over and over then post the link to silversteins plans which are not the officlal plans and digitally altered to appear as them.  These impossible anomalies expose it as fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been served.  NIST was decieved and therefore cannot have produced an accurate product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea
> and neither do you
Click to expand...


Of course the perpetrators would want you to deny a reasonable awareness or understanding of facts.

On the other hand you've inadvertantly admitted you are too stupid to realize that mathematical analysis of a building cannot be done without knowing the correct design.  I'm sure the perpetrators would rather not have you admitting that you are stupid, which, because you have, means you are!

agent,

Bwhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaa


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that over and over then post the link to silversteins plans which are not the officlal plans and digitally altered to appear as them.  These impossible anomalies expose it as fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due process has not been served.  NIST was decieved and therefore cannot have produced an accurate product.
> 
> 
> 
> no idea
> and neither do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators would want you to deny a reasonable awareness or understanding of facts.
> 
> On the other hand you've inadvertantly admitted you are too stupid to realize that mathematical analysis of a building cannot be done without knowing the correct design.  I'm sure the perpetrators would rather not have you admitting that you are stupid, which, because you have, means you are!
> 
> agent,
> 
> Bwhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaa
Click to expand...

i have admitted no such thing
however you have proven to be too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no idea
> and neither do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators would want you to deny a reasonable awareness or understanding of facts.
> 
> On the other hand you've inadvertantly admitted you are too stupid to realize that mathematical analysis of a building cannot be done without knowing the correct design.  I'm sure the perpetrators would rather not have you admitting that you are stupid, which, because you have, means you are!
> 
> agent,
> 
> Bwhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have admitted no such thing
> however you have proven to be too fucking stupid for words
Click to expand...


Because you don't care about what you are doing, you just say stuff and don't realize its implications.  You've made the serious mistake of thinking "that others think like you think", a common error in humans.

When you say, "no idea" you are admitting to more than being stupid.  Thanks for being stupid, .....agent.

This will all be way over your head.

FEMA lied.  They said the towers core looked like this.






But then on 9-11 we see this, which bears no resemblence.

The NIST disclaimer allows them to escape liability for not having plans for the analysis they performed.  The ex NYC mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents to enable NIST not having plans so they could produce a fictional analysis of collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators would want you to deny a reasonable awareness or understanding of facts.
> 
> On the other hand you've inadvertantly admitted you are too stupid to realize that mathematical analysis of a building cannot be done without knowing the correct design.  I'm sure the perpetrators would rather not have you admitting that you are stupid, which, because you have, means you are!
> 
> agent,
> 
> Bwhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> i have admitted no such thing
> however you have proven to be too fucking stupid for words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you don't care about what you are doing, you just say stuff and don't realize its implications.  You've made the serious mistake of thinking "that others think like you think", a common error in humans.
> 
> When you say, "no idea" you are admitting to more than being stupid.  Thanks for being stupid, .....agent.
> 
> This will all be way over your head.
> 
> FEMA lied.  They said the towers core looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then on 9-11 we see this, which bears no resemblence.
> 
> The NIST disclaimer allows them to escape liability for not having plans for the analysis they performed.  The ex NYC mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents to enable NIST not having plans so they could produce a fictional analysis of collapse.
Click to expand...

again, YOU are the only one that takes that as anything other than a simplified diagram of the tube within a tube construction

and i will ask you one last time for a link to the original source of that diagram


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have admitted no such thing
> however you have proven to be too fucking stupid for words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't care about what you are doing, you just say stuff and don't realize its implications.  You've made the serious mistake of thinking "that others think like you think", a common error in humans.
> 
> When you say, "no idea" you are admitting to more than being stupid.  Thanks for being stupid, .....agent.
> 
> This will all be way over your head.
> 
> FEMA lied.  They said the towers core looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then on 9-11 we see this, which bears no resemblence.
> 
> The NIST disclaimer allows them to escape liability for not having plans for the analysis they performed.  The ex NYC mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents to enable NIST not having plans so they could produce a fictional analysis of collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, YOU are the only one that takes that as anything other than a simplified diagram of the tube within a tube construction
> 
> and i will ask you one last time for a link to the original source of that diagram
Click to expand...


Since you have no evidence, you asking for a link is comical.  Everyone knows that is from the original WTC report.  There's lots of hiding of information going on and perhaps you know that it has been removed and that you can question it's origin, ONLY, for that reason.

Such a question puts your behavior as respective of things going on near the inside of the disinformational psyops, ........ agent.

The fact remains that such a diagram to represent reality, MUST have an accompanying detail or at least a text description of the horizontal and diagonal bracing scheme of the interconnections to the group of steel columns.

The fact remains that diagram is the only official depiction of the core columns in existence.

The truthmovement gets fake plans from silverstein, digitally altered by the addition of revision tables to the scans of blueprints.

Pixel width lines and spaces perfectly straight at the scale of penciled blue prints are not possible.  The initials and other symbols in this zoomed screen shot show that fact.  Not to mention the "anomalie" is not a character of the alphabet.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't care about what you are doing, you just say stuff and don't realize its implications.  You've made the serious mistake of thinking "that others think like you think", a common error in humans.
> 
> When you say, "no idea" you are admitting to more than being stupid.  Thanks for being stupid, .....agent.
> 
> This will all be way over your head.
> 
> FEMA lied.  They said the towers core looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> But then on 9-11 we see this, which bears no resemblence.
> 
> The NIST disclaimer allows them to escape liability for not having plans for the analysis they performed.  The ex NYC mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents to enable NIST not having plans so they could produce a fictional analysis of collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> again, YOU are the only one that takes that as anything other than a simplified diagram of the tube within a tube construction
> 
> and i will ask you one last time for a link to the original source of that diagram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence, you asking for a link is comical.  Everyone knows that is from the original WTC report.  There's lots of hiding of information going on and perhaps you know that it has been removed and that you can question it's origin, ONLY, for that reason.
> 
> Such a question puts your behavior as respective of things going on near the inside of the disinformational psyops, ........ agent.
> 
> The fact remains that such a diagram to represent reality, MUST have an accompanying detail or at least a text description of the horizontal and diagonal bracing scheme of the interconnections to the group of steel columns.
> 
> The fact remains that diagram is the only official depiction of the core columns in existence.
> 
> The truthmovement gets fake plans from silverstein, digitally altered by the addition of revision tables to the scans of blueprints.
> 
> Pixel width lines and spaces perfectly straight at the scale of penciled blue prints are not possible.  The initials and other symbols in this zoomed screen shot show that fact.  Not to mention the "anomalie" is not a character of the alphabet.
Click to expand...

again, you refuse to provide the source YOU yourself used to get that image

and that is nothing more than pixelation


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, YOU are the only one that takes that as anything other than a simplified diagram of the tube within a tube construction
> 
> and i will ask you one last time for a link to the original source of that diagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence, you asking for a link is comical.  Everyone knows that is from the original WTC report.  There's lots of hiding of information going on and perhaps you know that it has been removed and that you can question it's origin, ONLY, for that reason.
> 
> Such a question puts your behavior as respective of things going on near the inside of the disinformational psyops, ........ agent.
> 
> The fact remains that such a diagram to represent reality, MUST have an accompanying detail or at least a text description of the horizontal and diagonal bracing scheme of the interconnections to the group of steel columns.
> 
> The fact remains that diagram is the only official depiction of the core columns in existence.
> 
> The truthmovement gets fake plans from silverstein, digitally altered by the addition of revision tables to the scans of blueprints.
> 
> Pixel width lines and spaces perfectly straight at the scale of penciled blue prints are not possible.  The initials and other symbols in this zoomed screen shot show that fact.  Not to mention the "anomalie" is not a character of the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you refuse to provide the source YOU yourself used to get that image
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that is nothing more than pixelation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The source was the WTC report and I took a screen shot online or maybe a ..pdf and I've told you that before.
> 
> What you refer to as pixelization is too organized at the basic formatted size fitting into the cell for an intitial, but is not an intitial.
> 
> Again, if the supposed steel core columns existed, then this image from 9-11 where the core is completely bared, and empty, we would see the steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not.  What we see is rebar.
> 
> Here, behind the massive concrete core wall falling from vertical into the empty core behind it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not a floor as the perps want you to assert.  If it were a floor we would see a building above where it appears and we do not.
> 
> The official cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

It should be apparent to any who examine this thread that those opposing the facts and evidence cannot make a case for the FEMA lie.

What that means is that the official cause of death on 9-11 is invalid.   Constitutional due process has not been served.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It should be apparent to any who examine this thread that those opposing the facts and evidence cannot make a case for the FEMA lie.
> 
> What that means is that the official cause of death on 9-11 is invalid.   Constitutional due process has not been served.


yes, it is cleare to anyone that reads this thread that you are totally batshit crazy


----------



## Christophera

Again, you have not produced any independent verification for your position, that FEMA was correct with the identification of steel core columns to NIST.  Accordingly your continued evasion indicates your position to be fallacious.  Whereupon your goal of keeping metods of mass murder secret become clear as you fail to admit what is obvious.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Again, you have not produced any independent verification for your position, that FEMA was correct with the identification of steel core columns to NIST.  Accordingly your continued evasion indicates your position to be fallacious.  Whereupon your goal of keeping metods of mass murder secret become clear as you fail to admit what is obvious.


i dont need to
you have already shown you are a complete and total moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have not produced any independent verification for your position, that FEMA was correct with the identification of steel core columns to NIST.  Accordingly your continued evasion indicates your position to be fallacious.  Whereupon your goal of keeping metods of mass murder secret become clear as you fail to admit what is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont need to
> you have already shown you are a complete and total moron
Click to expand...


Again you fail to support your position.  Clearly you have no evidence and will use no evidence and are wholly unreasonable.

Your goal is obvious, to see that the methods of mass murder remain secret and that the US Constitution is defeated.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have not produced any independent verification for your position, that FEMA was correct with the identification of steel core columns to NIST.  Accordingly your continued evasion indicates your position to be fallacious.  Whereupon your goal of keeping metods of mass murder secret become clear as you fail to admit what is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont need to
> you have already shown you are a complete and total moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you fail to support your position.  Clearly you have no evidence and will use no evidence and are wholly unreasonable.
> 
> Your goal is obvious, to see that the methods of mass murder remain secret and that the US Constitution is defeated.
Click to expand...

y position is that you are a complete and total moron and that YOUR posts prove that
thats all the support i'll ever need


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont need to
> you have already shown you are a complete and total moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you fail to support your position.  Clearly you have no evidence and will use no evidence and are wholly unreasonable.
> 
> Your goal is obvious, to see that the methods of mass murder remain secret and that the US Constitution is defeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> y position is that you are a complete and total moron and that YOUR posts prove that
> thats all the support i'll ever need
Click to expand...


The perps would want you to pretend that was the case.  However, the fact is that you pretend to think that the FEMA diagram of the core,







looks like the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






So clearly, either you are the moron or you are just taking a position that makes you appear as one.

No, gypsum will not appear like that after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators present helicopter photos of the towers and point at vertical steel inside the core and call them, "core columns".






A close more detailed image will show the truth.  On top of the vertical steel left and right of the center crane are butt plates used to join *elevator guide rail support steel*.  Butt plates allow the piece joined to be shifted horizontally by elongating the bolt holes or shimming to tile the new section above.  Elevators require perfect vertical alignment.  In the case of the Twins, they were the first towers to be built with a significant amount of building materials being raised to top floors, for construction, by elevators.  Contractors had a clause intheir contract guaranteeing elevators to move materials.






Such methods of joining vertical steel have very little lateral strength, just as the bottom for the guide rail support steel shows.






That is called "grillage".  It is a stack of steel cribbing set on a relatively thin slab to level it and spread the load out further.  It is not a proper foundation that can take the huge lateral loads that were found on the base of the 1,350 foot towers.

The elevator guide rail support steel recieved all of its lateral support from the concrete core and horizontal braces that were cast into the core walls and externded through them to be fastened to the interio box columns which surrounded the concrete core walls.


----------



## Christophera

It should be obvious to any unafraid to confront inconvienent and disturbing truths, that 9-11 has not been explained, and that the cause of death of 3,000 at the trade center is not valid.

The grief may exist along side of a fear to question the government,






so, Americans not afraid, must question for those who are afraid.  In that way the Constitution can be protected, all Americans are protected.  The future may be secured with rights and freedom.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you fail to support your position.  Clearly you have no evidence and will use no evidence and are wholly unreasonable.
> 
> Your goal is obvious, to see that the methods of mass murder remain secret and that the US Constitution is defeated.
> 
> 
> 
> y position is that you are a complete and total moron and that YOUR posts prove that
> thats all the support i'll ever need
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perps would want you to pretend that was the case.  However, the fact is that you pretend to think that the FEMA diagram of the core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So clearly, either you are the moron or you are just taking a position that makes you appear as one.
> 
> No, gypsum will not appear like that after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it.
Click to expand...

again, you are seeing something there that ISNT THERE
you are totally and completely delusional


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> y position is that you are a complete and total moron and that YOUR posts prove that
> thats all the support i'll ever need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perps would want you to pretend that was the case.  However, the fact is that you pretend to think that the FEMA diagram of the core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So clearly, either you are the moron or you are just taking a position that makes you appear as one.
> 
> No, gypsum will not appear like that after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you are seeing something there that ISNT THERE
> you are totally and completely delusional
Click to expand...


I'm not seeing what FEMA says should be there, this is certain.  There is absolutely NO structural steel protruding and such a core, IF it existed, would show lots of protruding structural steel in a collapse.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> y position is that you are a complete and total moron and that YOUR posts prove that
> thats all the support i'll ever need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perps would want you to pretend that was the case.  However, the fact is that you pretend to think that the FEMA diagram of the core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So clearly, either you are the moron or you are just taking a position that makes you appear as one.
> 
> No, gypsum will not appear like that after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, you are seeing something there that ISNT THERE
> you are totally and completely delusional
Click to expand...


If ditzbot had plans of what it says existed, something tangible, that would be meaningful.  ditz has nothing.  No plans from official sources.

When guiliani took the NYC WTC documents the conspiracy to decive was enabled.  ditz tries to continue it.  The evidence from 9-11 images showing the true core, and the the other independent evidence verifies that there was a concrete core and the purpose of the ex NYC mayor theft of the WTC documents becomes clear.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perps would want you to pretend that was the case.  However, the fact is that you pretend to think that the FEMA diagram of the core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So clearly, either you are the moron or you are just taking a position that makes you appear as one.
> 
> No, gypsum will not appear like that after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it.
> 
> 
> 
> again, you are seeing something there that ISNT THERE
> you are totally and completely delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If ditzbot had plans of what it says existed, something tangible, that would be meaningful.  ditz has nothing.  No plans from official sources.
> 
> When guiliani took the NYC WTC documents the conspiracy to decive was enabled.  ditz tries to continue it.  The evidence from 9-11 images showing the true core, and the the other independent evidence verifies that there was a concrete core and the purpose of the ex NYC mayor theft of the WTC documents becomes clear.
Click to expand...

you are such a liar
i've posted the plans for you
from a link i first got from one of your photos that you used dishonestly


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you are seeing something there that ISNT THERE
> you are totally and completely delusional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ditzbot had plans of what it says existed, something tangible, that would be meaningful.  ditz has nothing.  No plans from official sources.
> 
> When guiliani took the NYC WTC documents the conspiracy to deceive was enabled.  ditz tries to continue it.  The evidence from 9-11 images showing the true core, and the the other independent evidence verifies that there was a concrete core and the purpose of the ex NYC mayor theft of the WTC documents becomes clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are such a liar
> i've posted the plans for you
> from a link i first got from one of your photos that you used dishonestly
Click to expand...


It's getting easy to tell when you are lying, you accuse someone else of it.  Photos aren't links, ....... BBBWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHAhahaa.

To prove you are lying, show how you cannot produce even a description of the photo, let alone it's url.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ditzbot had plans of what it says existed, something tangible, that would be meaningful.  ditz has nothing.  No plans from official sources.
> 
> When guiliani took the NYC WTC documents the conspiracy to deceive was enabled.  ditz tries to continue it.  The evidence from 9-11 images showing the true core, and the the other independent evidence verifies that there was a concrete core and the purpose of the ex NYC mayor theft of the WTC documents becomes clear.
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a liar
> i've posted the plans for you
> from a link i first got from one of your photos that you used dishonestly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's getting easy to tell when you are lying, you accuse someone else of it.  Photos aren't links, ....... BBBWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHAhahaa.
> 
> To prove you are lying, show how you cannot produce even a description of the photo, let alone it's url.
Click to expand...

you dumbfuck
i looked at the properties of the photo and got the source
went to it
that's where i found several other links that total disproves your theories
you are a complete fucking moron and don't even have a clue how the internet functions


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a liar
> i've posted the plans for you
> from a link i first got from one of your photos that you used dishonestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting easy to tell when you are lying, you accuse someone else of it.  Photos aren't links, ....... BBBWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHAhahaa.
> 
> To prove you are lying, show how you cannot produce even a description of the photo, let alone it's url.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck
> i looked at the properties of the photo and got the source
> went to it
> that's where i found several other links that total disproves your theories
> you are a complete fucking moron and don't even have a clue how the internet functions
Click to expand...


Again, if you cannot produce even a description of the supposed photo you are clearly lying.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting easy to tell when you are lying, you accuse someone else of it.  Photos aren't links, ....... BBBWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHAhahaa.
> 
> To prove you are lying, show how you cannot produce even a description of the photo, let alone it's url.
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbfuck
> i looked at the properties of the photo and got the source
> went to it
> that's where i found several other links that total disproves your theories
> you are a complete fucking moron and don't even have a clue how the internet functions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, if you cannot produce even a description of the supposed photo you are clearly lying.
Click to expand...

i'm not gonna give you anything because its a waste of time because you are a complete fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbfuck
> i looked at the properties of the photo and got the source
> went to it
> that's where i found several other links that total disproves your theories
> you are a complete fucking moron and don't even have a clue how the internet functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you cannot produce even a description of the supposed photo you are clearly lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm not gonna give you anything because its a waste of time because you are a complete fucking moron
Click to expand...


Okay, I guess that clinches it.  You have just proven you are liar who lies in efforts to keep the methods of mass murder secret on 9-11.

The perps won't be happy about this.  You look bad.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you cannot produce even a description of the supposed photo you are clearly lying.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not gonna give you anything because its a waste of time because you are a complete fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess that clinches it.  You have just proven you are liar who lies in efforts to keep the methods of mass murder secret on 9-11.
> 
> The perps won't be happy about this.  You look bad.
Click to expand...

like i would give a rats ass what the perps like or dont like you fucking idiot
you are the one defending the perps


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not gonna give you anything because its a waste of time because you are a complete fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess that clinches it.  You have just proven you are liar who lies in efforts to keep the methods of mass murder secret on 9-11.
> 
> The perps won't be happy about this.  You look bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i would give a rats ass what the perps like or dont like you fucking idiot
> you are the one defending the perps
Click to expand...


You don't even know the basic structure of the building, let alone what happened to it, or who might be in position to make that happen.

The official cause of death is invaild.  NIST did not have plans and were deceived by FEMA regarding the design.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess that clinches it.  You have just proven you are liar who lies in efforts to keep the methods of mass murder secret on 9-11.
> 
> The perps won't be happy about this.  You look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> like i would give a rats ass what the perps like or dont like you fucking idiot
> you are the one defending the perps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know the basic structure of the building, let alone what happened to it, or who might be in position to make that happen.
> 
> The official cause of death is invaild.  NIST did not have plans and were deceived by FEMA regarding the design.
Click to expand...

i know more about it than you do
you see concrete walls where none were


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I guess that clinches it.  You have just proven you are liar who lies in efforts to keep the methods of mass murder secret on 9-11.
> 
> The perps won't be happy about this.  You look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> like i would give a rats ass what the perps like or dont like you fucking idiot
> you are the one defending the perps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know the basic structure of the building, let alone what happened to it, or who might be in position to make that happen.
> 
> The official cause of death is invaild.  NIST did not have plans and were deceived by FEMA regarding the design.
Click to expand...


Fuck off, assclown.  You low-life cocksucker.  Does Rosie O'Donnell let you come up for air when she sits on your face?  Gotta put a serious case of crotch-rot on that face of yours, now doesn't it?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i would give a rats ass what the perps like or dont like you fucking idiot
> you are the one defending the perps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know the basic structure of the building, let alone what happened to it, or who might be in position to make that happen.
> 
> The official cause of death is invaild.  NIST did not have plans and were deceived by FEMA regarding the design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, assclown.  You low-life cocksucker.  Does Rosie O'Donnell let you come up for air when she sits on your face?  Gotta put a serious case of crotch-rot on that face of yours, now doesn't it?
Click to expand...


Not sure what that has to do with 3,000 murders in NYC that have got the wrong cause of death written on the death certificates.

The FEMA core presented to NIST was this.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know the basic structure of the building, let alone what happened to it, or who might be in position to make that happen.
> 
> The official cause of death is invaild.  NIST did not have plans and were deceived by FEMA regarding the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, assclown.  You low-life cocksucker.  Does Rosie O'Donnell let you come up for air when she sits on your face?  Gotta put a serious case of crotch-rot on that face of yours, now doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with 3,000 murders in NYC that have got the wrong cause of death written on the death certificates.
> 
> The FEMA core presented to NIST was this.
Click to expand...


They were murdered by terrorists, you daft ****.


----------



## elvis

Oops i was supposed to retire that word.  Oh well, extenuating circumstances.  this guy is truly fucking braindead.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, assclown.  You low-life cocksucker.  Does Rosie O'Donnell let you come up for air when she sits on your face?  Gotta put a serious case of crotch-rot on that face of yours, now doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with 3,000 murders in NYC that have got the wrong cause of death written on the death certificates.
> 
> The FEMA core presented to NIST was this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were murdered by terrorists, you daft ****.
Click to expand...


Based on an assumption of collapse so in error because the people analyzing collapse didnt, have the plans and were misinformed of the design.

The people creating the cause of death did not even know how the building was designed?  How, .......... again HOW, ......... can the analysis be correct?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Oops i was supposed to retire that word.  Oh well, extenuating circumstances.  this guy is truly fucking braindead.


he cant understand that that diagram was not the ONLY document presented and it was ONLY meant to show the basic concept of the "tube within a tube" construction
he seems to think that the plans for the building(available in MANY places online) was somehow not available to the 9/11 commission so they didnt know the core columns had cross members


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with 3,000 murders in NYC that have got the wrong cause of death written on the death certificates.
> 
> The FEMA core presented to NIST was this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were murdered by terrorists, you daft ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on an assumption of collapse so in error because the people analyzing collapse didnt, have the plans and were misinformed of the design.
> 
> The people creating the cause of death did not even know how the building was designed?  How, .......... again HOW, ......... can the analysis be correct?
Click to expand...

yeah FEMA thought the towers only had ONE FLOOR and the outside of the building was all straight lines


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops i was supposed to retire that word.  Oh well, extenuating circumstances.  this guy is truly fucking braindead.
> 
> 
> 
> he cant understand that that diagram was not the ONLY document presented and it was ONLY meant to show the basic concept of the "tube within a tube" construction
> he seems to think that the plans for the building(available in MANY places online) was somehow not available to the 9/11 commission so they didnt know the core columns had cross members
Click to expand...


I think he's been playing with Charlie Sheen's member.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops i was supposed to retire that word.  Oh well, extenuating circumstances.  this guy is truly fucking braindead.
> 
> 
> 
> he cant understand that that diagram was not the ONLY document presented
Click to expand...


You can't show another document defining structure from official sources than this, 






Americans need due process for Consitutional protection.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops i was supposed to retire that word.  Oh well, extenuating circumstances.  this guy is truly fucking braindead.
> 
> 
> 
> he cant understand that that diagram was not the ONLY document presented
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't show another document defining structure from official sources than this,
> 
> 
> 
> Americans need due process for *Consitutional *protection.
Click to expand...

i already HAVE
thats why i know it is a waste of time to actually post anything but ridicule towards you


 @ the bolded


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> he seems to think that the plans for the building(available in MANY places online) was somehow not available to the 9/11 commission so they didnt know the core columns had cross members



You have never shown where they are.  You are being deceptive.  If this is NOT true, you will produce a source of official plans.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he cant understand that that diagram was not the ONLY document presented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't show another document defining structure from official sources than this,
> 
> 
> 
> Americans need due process for *Consitutional *protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already HAVE
> thats why i know it is a waste of time to actually post anything but ridicule towards you
> 
> 
> @ the bolded
Click to expand...


If Chris and eots had a baby......


----------



## Christophera

The plans from silverstein,

WTC Blueprints Leaked by Whistleblower

Have been altered to appear as final drawings.  These digital anomalies were inadvertently created and are in the revision tables, (added, alteration) notice the difference from the regular scanned pencil lines adjacent that are also a part of the faery in the table.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The plans from silverstein,
> 
> WTC Blueprints Leaked by Whistleblower
> 
> Have been altered to appear as final drawings.  These digital anomalies were inadvertently created and are in the revision tables, (added, alteration) notice the difference from the regular scanned pencil lines adjacent that are also a part of the faery in the table.


find a source OTHER than Alex Jones
he is a LIAR

and before you claim that wasnt from Alex Jones

ww.infowars.com/articles/sept11/wtc_blueprints_leaked_by_whistleblower.htm <<< that was your source link


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein,
> 
> WTC Blueprints Leaked by Whistleblower
> 
> Have been altered to appear as final drawings.  These digital anomalies were inadvertently created and are in the revision tables, (added, alteration) notice the difference from the regular scanned pencil lines adjacent that are also a part of the faery in the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find a source OTHER than Alex Jones
> he is a LIAR
> 
> and before you claim that wasnt from Alex Jones
> 
> algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg  <<< that was your source link
Click to expand...


You find it.  I'm showing you the bogus plan and telling you what jones says.  I know the silverstein plans are phoney and am proving it I really don't care where they come from.  Can you imagine final plans for the tallest buildings in the world and the title block is poorly lettered in freehand?






the building authority hasn't stamped it.  No way.  Fake!

The NIST disclaimer covers them, no matter what.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein,
> 
> WTC Blueprints Leaked by Whistleblower
> 
> Have been altered to appear as final drawings.  These digital anomalies were inadvertently created and are in the revision tables, (added, alteration) notice the difference from the regular scanned pencil lines adjacent that are also a part of the faery in the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find a source OTHER than Alex Jones
> he is a LIAR
> 
> and before you claim that wasnt from Alex Jones
> 
> algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg  <<< that was your source link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You find it.  I'm showing you the bogus plan and telling you what jones says.  I know the silverstein plans are phoney and am proving it I really don't care where they come from.  Can you imagine final plans for the tallest buildings in the world and the title block is poorly lettered in freehand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the building authority hasn't stamped it.  No way.  Fake!
> 
> The NIST disclaimer covers them, no matter what.
Click to expand...

you are a fake
LOL


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> find a source OTHER than Alex Jones
> he is a LIAR
> 
> and before you claim that wasnt from Alex Jones
> 
> algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg  <<< that was your source link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find it.  I'm showing you the bogus plan and telling you what jones says.  I know the silverstein plans are phoney and am proving it I really don't care where they come from.  Can you imagine final plans for the tallest buildings in the world and the title block is poorly lettered in freehand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the building authority hasn't stamped it.  No way.  Fake!
> 
> The NIST disclaimer covers them, no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a fake
> LOL
Click to expand...


Support for the impossible to obscure the possible is how the secret methods of mass murder are hidden.

The official structure,






could not have stood, and if it did, could not come down as it did.  Steel reinforced cast concrete walls surrounded the 80'x120' core.


----------



## Christophera

There is independently verified evidence proving that FEMA lied.  An engineer certified in 12 states was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and was given information      describing a concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

On September 13, 2001 Leslie Robertsons interview with Newsweek was published where he identified a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There is independently verified evidence proving that FEMA lied.  An engineer certified in 12 states was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and was given information      describing a concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> On September 13, 2001 Leslie Robertsons interview with Newsweek was published where he identified a concrete core.


then show a photo during construction where they put the concrete IN the core


they DIDNT
thats why there are no photos of it
you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is independently verified evidence proving that FEMA lied.  An engineer certified in 12 states was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and was given information      describing a concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> On September 13, 2001 Leslie Robertsons interview with Newsweek was published where he identified a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> then show a photo during construction where they put the concrete IN the core
> 
> 
> they DIDNT
> thats why there are no photos of it
> you fucking moron
Click to expand...


Your masters removed those photos before 9-11 so you might lie more effectively now.  But they didn't count on the photographers of 9-11 catching the intact core, which exposes the lie.






Again, you have no photos of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 where they would be seen if they existed.  Just as we see the concrete which actually did exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is independently verified evidence proving that FEMA lied.  An engineer certified in 12 states was at GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 and was given information      describing a concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> On September 13, 2001 Leslie Robertsons interview with Newsweek was published where he identified a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> then show a photo during construction where they put the concrete IN the core
> 
> 
> they DIDNT
> thats why there are no photos of it
> you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your masters removed those photos before 9-11 so you might lie more effectively now.  But they didn't count on the photographers of 9-11 catching the intact core, which exposes the lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have no photos of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 where they would be seen if they existed.  Just as we see the concrete which actually did exist.
Click to expand...

and that photo(you've posted it literally hundreds of times now) does not show concrete in the core to anyone with a functioning brain


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> then show a photo during construction where they put the concrete IN the core
> 
> 
> they DIDNT
> thats why there are no photos of it
> you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your masters removed those photos before 9-11 so you might lie more effectively now.  But they didn't count on the photographers of 9-11 catching the intact core, which exposes the lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have no photos of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 where they would be seen if they existed.  Just as we see the concrete which actually did exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that photo(you've posted it literally hundreds of times now) does not show concrete in the core to anyone with a functioning brain
Click to expand...


You have not reasonably suggested what the WTC 2 core is if not steel.  And, gypsum boards will not do.


----------



## Christophera

To suggest that gypsum fastened to these columns which have NO diagonal or horizontal bracing was not sheared of by hundereds of thousands of tons of falling, crashing steel is absolutely absurd.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> To suggest that gypsum fastened to these columns which have NO diagonal or horizontal bracing was not sheared of by hundereds of thousands of tons of falling, crashing steel is absolutely absurd.


again, that diagram was not intended to be a full representation of the core, your insistence to claim that shows how dishonest you are

try again, Mr Brown


----------



## Modbert

It's like watching a ping pong match.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> To suggest that gypsum fastened to these columns which have NO diagonal or horizontal bracing was not sheared of by hundereds of thousands of tons of falling, crashing steel is absolutely absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, that diagram was not intended to be a full representation of the core, your insistence to claim that shows how dishonest you are
> 
> try again, Mr Brown
Click to expand...


The diagram logically cannot be considered a representation if it does not indicate the bracing scheme.  That it is so incompetent is nearly incomprehensible.  That it is the only official depiction is astounding.

The plans from silverstein are faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision talbes that have a big oops in them,






on about 20% of the sheets, and they have no diagonal bracing scheme either.

How dishonest are the perps who provide you with your information and if you won't answer that, wtf do you pretend to think you can attempt dismissal of actual evidence?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> To suggest that gypsum fastened to these columns which have NO diagonal or horizontal bracing was not sheared of by hundereds of thousands of tons of falling, crashing steel is absolutely absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, that diagram was not intended to be a full representation of the core, your insistence to claim that shows how dishonest you are
> 
> try again, Mr Brown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The diagram logically cannot be considered a representation if it does not indicate the bracing scheme.  That it is so incompetent is nearly incomprehensible.  That it is the only official depiction is astounding.
> 
> The plans from silverstein are faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision talbes that have a big oops in them,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on about 20% of the sheets, and they have no diagonal bracing scheme either.
> 
> How dishonest are the perps who provide you with your information and if you won't answer that, wtf do you pretend to think you can attempt dismissal of actual evidence?
Click to expand...

again, it wasnt meant to


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, that diagram was not intended to be a full representation of the core, your insistence to claim that shows how dishonest you are
> 
> try again, Mr Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diagram logically cannot be considered a representation if it does not indicate the bracing scheme.  That it is so incompetent is nearly incomprehensible.  That it is the only official depiction is astounding.
> 
> The plans from silverstein are faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision talbes that have a big oops in them,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on about 20% of the sheets, and they have no diagonal bracing scheme either.
> 
> How dishonest are the perps who provide you with your information and if you won't answer that, wtf do you pretend to think you can attempt dismissal of actual evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, it wasnt meant to
Click to expand...


Correct, the perpetrators never meant to descibe what never existed in detail.   If this is NOT true, you will post the missing details of the core structure.


----------



## candycorn

*dude, nobody gives a shit anymore.  Go away dickless.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The diagram logically cannot be considered a representation if it does not indicate the bracing scheme.  That it is so incompetent is nearly incomprehensible.  That it is the only official depiction is astounding.
> 
> The plans from silverstein are faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision talbes that have a big oops in them,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on about 20% of the sheets, and they have no diagonal bracing scheme either.
> 
> How dishonest are the perps who provide you with your information and if you won't answer that, wtf do you pretend to think you can attempt dismissal of actual evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> again, it wasnt meant to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, the perpetrators never meant to descibe what never existed in detail.   If this is NOT true, you will post the missing details of the core structure.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

you just dont get it
that diagram wasnt the ONLY thing presented
you are just a massive liar


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, it wasnt meant to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the perpetrators never meant to descibe what never existed in detail.   If this is NOT true, you will post the missing details of the core structure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you just dont get it
> that diagram wasnt the ONLY thing presented
> you are just a massive liar
Click to expand...


This pretty well confirms that your entire front here is a fraud and that there is absolutely no evidence for anything you say and such act is comprised of ad hominum and ridicule intended to create attitudes and control peoples perceptions.

A psyops trying to keep the methods of mass murder secret so the usurpation of the Constitution can continue.

Well it ain't working chumpagent.  The cause of death is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the perpetrators never meant to descibe what never existed in detail.   If this is NOT true, you will post the missing details of the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you just dont get it
> that diagram wasnt the ONLY thing presented
> you are just a massive liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pretty well confirms that your entire front here is a fraud and that there is absolutely no evidence for anything you say and such act is comprised of ad hominum and ridicule intended to create attitudes and control peoples perceptions.
> 
> A psyops trying to keep the methods of mass murder secret so the usurpation of the Constitution can continue.
> 
> Well it ain't working chumpagent.  The cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

what a dumbass


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, it wasnt meant to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the perpetrators never meant to descibe what never existed in detail.   If this is NOT true, you will post the missing details of the core structure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you just dont get it
> that diagram wasnt the ONLY thing presented
> you are just a massive liar
Click to expand...


You've never backed up anything with evidence or reason in your gatekeeping action.  Clearly you exist here to interfere with Americans trying to get informed adequate for the protection and defense of the Constitution.

The FEMA deception invalidates the official cause of death, due process has not been served.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the perpetrators never meant to descibe what never existed in detail.   If this is NOT true, you will post the missing details of the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you just dont get it
> that diagram wasnt the ONLY thing presented
> you are just a massive liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never backed up anything with evidence or reason in your gatekeeping action.  Clearly you exist here to interfere with Americans trying to get informed adequate for the protection and defense of the Constitution.
> 
> The FEMA deception invalidates the official cause of death, due process has not been served.
Click to expand...

yes, my "job" here is to distract people from seeing your "troofer" bullshit



ROFLMAO


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> you just dont get it
> that diagram wasnt the ONLY thing presented
> you are just a massive liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never backed up anything with evidence or reason in your gatekeeping action.  Clearly you exist here to interfere with Americans trying to get informed adequate for the protection and defense of the Constitution.
> 
> The FEMA deception invalidates the official cause of death, due process has not been served.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, my "job" here is to distract people from seeing your "troofer" bullshit
> 
> ROFLMAO
Click to expand...


Partly correct.  You cannot prove my evidence is BS.  You have completely failed.

FEMA decieved NIST rendering the cause of 3,000 peoples deaths invalid, no a due process record.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never backed up anything with evidence or reason in your gatekeeping action.  Clearly you exist here to interfere with Americans trying to get informed adequate for the protection and defense of the Constitution.
> 
> The FEMA deception invalidates the official cause of death, due process has not been served.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my "job" here is to distract people from seeing your "troofer" bullshit
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Partly correct.  You cannot prove my evidence is BS.  You have completely failed.
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST rendering the cause of 3,000 peoples deaths invalid, no a due process record.
Click to expand...

thing is, i dont have to prove it is bullshit
you have failed to prove it has any merit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, my "job" here is to distract people from seeing your "troofer" bullshit
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly correct.  You cannot prove my evidence is BS.  You have completely failed.
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST rendering the cause of 3,000 peoples deaths invalid, no a due process record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thing is, i dont have to prove it is bullshit
> you have failed to prove it has any merit
Click to expand...


I've proven the merit, you fail to recognize it just as you fail to produce evidence or reasoning, or recognize it while its done for you as you pretend to not be able to.

Constitutional due process has been violated in 3,000 murder cases.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partly correct.  You cannot prove my evidence is BS.  You have completely failed.
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST rendering the cause of 3,000 peoples deaths invalid, no a due process record.
> 
> 
> 
> thing is, i dont have to prove it is bullshit
> you have failed to prove it has any merit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven the merit, you fail to recognize it just as you fail to produce evidence or reasoning, or recognize it while its done for you as you pretend to not be able to.
> 
> Constitutional due process has been violated in 3,000 murder cases.
Click to expand...

again, i dont have to prove anything
you have to prove your assertions
you have failed


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thing is, i dont have to prove it is bullshit
> you have failed to prove it has any merit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven the merit, you fail to recognize it just as you fail to produce evidence or reasoning, or recognize it while its done for you as you pretend to not be able to.
> 
> Constitutional due process has been violated in 3,000 murder cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, i dont have to prove anything
> you have to prove your assertions
> you have failed
Click to expand...


I never understood that theory of yours..why are you not obligated to prove your theory's ?

who wrote this debate rule...do you have a link  ?..can you support this assertion ?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven the merit, you fail to recognize it just as you fail to produce evidence or reasoning, or recognize it while its done for you as you pretend to not be able to.
> 
> Constitutional due process has been violated in 3,000 murder cases.
> 
> 
> 
> again, i dont have to prove anything
> you have to prove your assertions
> you have failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never understood that theory of yours..why are you not obligated to prove your theory's ?
> 
> who wrote this debate rule...do you have a link  ?..can you support this assertion ?
Click to expand...

lol
you have a hard time figuring out a lot of things


but do you support Christopheras theory of a concrete core above grade?


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, i dont have to prove anything
> you have to prove your assertions
> you have failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that theory of yours..why are you not obligated to prove your theory's ?
> 
> who wrote this debate rule...do you have a link  ?..can you support this assertion ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> you have a hard time figuring out a lot of things
> 
> 
> but do you support Christopheras theory of a concrete core above grade?
Click to expand...


he makes a compelling argument...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that theory of yours..why are you not obligated to prove your theory's ?
> 
> who wrote this debate rule...do you have a link  ?..can you support this assertion ?
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> you have a hard time figuring out a lot of things
> 
> 
> but do you support Christopheras theory of a concrete core above grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he makes a compelling argument...
Click to expand...

yet he cant produce a single construction photo showing them pouring concrete in the core above grade
not one


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> you have a hard time figuring out a lot of things
> 
> 
> but do you support Christopheras theory of a concrete core above grade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he makes a compelling argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet he cant produce a single construction photo showing them pouring concrete in the core above grade
> not one
Click to expand...


The construction photos showing concrete were all removed before 9-11 by the perps, but you know that.  However, the 9-11 images are in the publics possession and they show concrete and NO steel core columns.

Here is a construction picture that shows what the steel in the core really was.  Not core columns, elevator guide rail support steel.  The butt plates on top are not strong enough for a "core column, but they do facilitate the perfect alignment that elevators need very quickly.






The elevator guide rail supports fell immediatly and so are unseen in 9-11 images, but the concrete core shear wall is seen toppling into the core area here.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> he makes a compelling argument...
> 
> 
> 
> yet he cant produce a single construction photo showing them pouring concrete in the core above grade
> not one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The construction photos showing concrete were all removed before 9-11 by the perps, but you know that.  However, the 9-11 images are in the publics possession and they show concrete and NO steel core columns.
> 
> Here is a construction picture that shows what the steel in the core really was.  Not core columns, elevator guide rail support steel.  The butt plates on top are not strong enough for a "core column, but they do facilitate the perfect alignment that elevators need very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elevator guide rail supports fell immediatly and so are unseen in 9-11 images, but the concrete core shear wall is seen toppling into the core area here.
Click to expand...

seriously, do you have the slightest idea what a motion gif is?
its a series of STILL photos put together
you can make them say just about anything if you put them together right


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet he cant produce a single construction photo showing them pouring concrete in the core above grade
> not one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos showing concrete were all removed before 9-11 by the perps, but you know that.  However, the 9-11 images are in the publics possession and they show concrete and NO steel core columns.
> 
> Here is a construction picture that shows what the steel in the core really was.  Not core columns, elevator guide rail support steel.  The butt plates on top are not strong enough for a "core column, but they do facilitate the perfect alignment that elevators need very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elevator guide rail supports fell immediatly and so are unseen in 9-11 images, but the concrete core shear wall is seen toppling into the core area here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously, do you have the slightest idea what a motion gif is?
> its a series of STILL photos put together
> you can make them say just about anything if you put them together right
Click to expand...


you see that is a lame argument..we have seen the stills and this just puts it in sequence and is definitely persuasive..and given the statements of the NIST of the difficulty he had in obtaining information and documentation and lawyers assigned to deter fact finding it is very possible and would warrant full disclosure and examination  as part of independent investigation


----------



## Christophera

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos showing concrete were all removed before 9-11 by the perps, but you know that.  However, the 9-11 images are in the publics possession and they show concrete and NO steel core columns.
> 
> Here is a construction picture that shows what the steel in the core really was.  Not core columns, elevator guide rail support steel.  The butt plates on top are not strong enough for a "core column, but they do facilitate the perfect alignment that elevators need very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elevator guide rail supports fell immediatly and so are unseen in 9-11 images, but the concrete core shear wall is seen toppling into the core area here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, do you have the slightest idea what a motion gif is?
> its a series of STILL photos put together
> you can make them say just about anything if you put them together right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you see that is a lame argument..we have seen the stills and this just puts it in sequence and is definitely persuasive..and given the statements of the NIST of the difficulty he had in obtaining information and documentation and lawyers assigned to deter fact finding it is very possible and would warrant full disclosure and examination  as part of independent investigation
Click to expand...


We have the orginal video on you tube that the .gif sequence was made from.

http://www(dot)youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5b

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5b]Youtube video, core wall falling at 17 seconds[/ame]

Then there is a helicopter photo that shows the same piece falling from a completely different angle.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, do you have the slightest idea what a motion gif is?
> its a series of STILL photos put together
> you can make them say just about anything if you put them together right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see that is a lame argument..we have seen the stills and this just puts it in sequence and is definitely persuasive..and given the statements of the NIST of the difficulty he had in obtaining information and documentation and lawyers assigned to deter fact finding it is very possible and would warrant full disclosure and examination  as part of independent investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the orginal video on you tube that the .gif sequence was made from.
> 
> http://www(dot)youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5b
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5b]Youtube video, core wall falling at 17 seconds[/ame]
> 
> Then there is a helicopter photo that shows the same piece falling from a completely different angle.
Click to expand...

you messed up your link
the video doesnt play


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you see that is a lame argument..we have seen the stills and this just puts it in sequence and is definitely persuasive..and given the statements of the NIST of the difficulty he had in obtaining information and documentation and lawyers assigned to deter fact finding it is very possible and would warrant full disclosure and examination  as part of independent investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the orginal video on you tube that the .gif sequence was made from.
> 
> http://www(dot)youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5b
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5b]Youtube video, core wall falling at 17 seconds[/ame]
> 
> Then there is a helicopter photo that shows the same piece falling from a completely different angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you messed up your link
> the video doesnt play
Click to expand...


No, the techno sabotage messed it up.  DARPA, a division of the CIA is the one that developed the internet.  There's all kinds of tricks they can do we don't know of.  

I'm playing it right now from a link on my concrete core page.

The Concrete Cores Of The WTC Towers


----------



## DiveCon

[youtube]nIZp6aOibiM[/youtube]

nope, you just messed up the link

and DARPA didn't do anything to it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> [youtube]nIZp6aOibiM[/youtube]
> 
> nope, you just messed up the link
> 
> and DARPA didn't do anything to it



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?[/ame]


Of course if there was techno sabotage by the perps, you would try and say it wasn't.

I have all kinds of disruption with my posting.  Now it's working.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]nIZp6aOibiM[/youtube]
> 
> nope, you just messed up the link
> 
> and DARPA didn't do anything to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI"]YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?[/ame]
> 
> 
> Of course if there was techno sabotage by the perps, you would try and say it wasn't.
> 
> I have all kinds of disruption with my posting.  Now it's working.
Click to expand...

no, moron, you are seriously paranoid
you just messed up your links

and yes, i saw that video
and you MIGHT be right that those were parts of the core columns but it could ALSO have been parts of the back side outer shell
but, in the video it is CLEARLY not part of a concrete core wall


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]nIZp6aOibiM[/youtube]
> 
> nope, you just messed up the link
> 
> and DARPA didn't do anything to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if there was techno sabotage by the perps, you would try and say it wasn't.
> 
> I have all kinds of disruption with my posting.  Now it's working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, moron, you are seriously paranoid
> you just messed up your links
> 
> and yes, i saw that video
> and you MIGHT be right that those were parts of the core columns but it could ALSO have been parts of the back side outer shell
> but, in the video it is CLEARLY not part of a concrete core wall
Click to expand...


Now you attempt to misrepresent what I say.  The core is empty, a massive piece of concrete wall falls into the core.  The spire, an interior box column outside the core stands in the background.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if there was techno sabotage by the perps, you would try and say it wasn't.
> 
> I have all kinds of disruption with my posting.  Now it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> no, moron, you are seriously paranoid
> you just messed up your links
> 
> and yes, i saw that video
> and you MIGHT be right that those were parts of the core columns but it could ALSO have been parts of the back side outer shell
> but, in the video it is CLEARLY not part of a concrete core wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you attempt to misrepresent what I say.  The core is empty, a massive piece of concrete wall falls into the core.  The spire, an interior box column outside the core stands in the background.
Click to expand...

no, i misrepresented nothing
you are just fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> [youtube]nIZp6aOibiM[/youtube](See at 17 seconds)
> YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?





DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, i saw that video
> and you MIGHT be right that those were parts of the core columns but it could ALSO have been parts of the back side outer shell
> but, in the video it is CLEARLY not part of a concrete core wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you attempt to misrepresent what I say.  The core is empty, a massive piece of concrete wall falls into the core.  The spire, an interior box column outside the core stands in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i misrepresented nothing
> you are just fucking INSANE
Click to expand...


It appears I've evidenced the exact misrepresentation I assert, by your very words.

The perpetrators of mass murder you seek to protect with your deceptive, manipulative ways by helping to keep the methods of mass murder secret, would recommend, that if you cannot think of anything else, assert whatever you think that lurkers might relate to.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you attempt to misrepresent what I say.  The core is empty, a massive piece of concrete wall falls into the core.  The spire, an interior box column outside the core stands in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i misrepresented nothing
> you are just fucking INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears I've evidenced the exact misrepresentation I assert, by your very words.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder you seek to protect with your deceptive, manipulative ways by helping to keep the methods of mass murder secret, would recommend, that if you cannot think of anything else, assert whatever you think that lurkers might relate to.
Click to expand...

uh, only in your delusional insane fucking world


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i misrepresented nothing
> you are just fucking INSANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears I've evidenced the exact misrepresentation I assert, by your very words.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder you seek to protect with your deceptive, manipulative ways by helping to keep the methods of mass murder secret, would recommend, that if you cannot think of anything else, assert whatever you think that lurkers might relate to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, only in your delusional insane fucking world
Click to expand...


We see completly irrational behavior.  No consideration for the 3,000 people that died, no consideration for law or the Constitution.  Clearly, this poster has a secret agenda of interfering with Americans seeking to share vital truths and protecting the infiltrators of government that enabled this tragedy.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears I've evidenced the exact misrepresentation I assert, by your very words.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder you seek to protect with your deceptive, manipulative ways by helping to keep the methods of mass murder secret, would recommend, that if you cannot think of anything else, assert whatever you think that lurkers might relate to.
> 
> 
> 
> uh, only in your delusional insane fucking world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see completly irrational behavior.  No consideration for the 3,000 people that died, no consideration for law or the Constitution.  Clearly, this poster has a secret agenda of interfering with Americans seeking to share vital truths and protecting the infiltrators of government that enabled this tragedy.
Click to expand...

 yeah, i have a very NON-secret agenda of laughing at stupid idiots that think 9/11 was in inside job


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, only in your delusional insane fucking world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see completly irrational behavior.  No consideration for the 3,000 people that died, no consideration for law or the Constitution.  Clearly, this poster has a secret agenda of interfering with Americans seeking to share vital truths and protecting the infiltrators of government that enabled this tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, i have a very NON-secret agenda of laughing at stupid idiots that think 9/11 was in inside job
Click to expand...


A simple deception is all that can be alleged, and it is well proven.

FEMA made this diagram of what the core was supposed to be designed like.






Then on 9-11, the core area is empty in all photos,






Except 1 of WTC 2 that shows what can only be concrete.  All the exterior steel framework is gone and no structural stel is visible as the core stands obviously a solid walled, hollow structure.






A NON-secret agenda of laughing at grieving children.






and the massive compromise to their futures any compromise to the Constitution will bring.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see completly irrational behavior.  No consideration for the 3,000 people that died, no consideration for law or the Constitution.  Clearly, this poster has a secret agenda of interfering with Americans seeking to share vital truths and protecting the infiltrators of government that enabled this tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i have a very NON-secret agenda of laughing at stupid idiots that think 9/11 was in inside job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A simple deception is all that can be alleged, and it is well proven.
> 
> FEMA made this diagram of what the core was supposed to be designed like.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11, the core area is empty in all photos,
> 
> 
> 
> Except 1 of WTC 2 that shows what can only be concrete.  All the exterior steel framework is gone and no structural stel is visible as the core stands obviously a solid walled, hollow structure.
> 
> 
> 
> A NON-secret agenda of laughing at grieving children.
> 
> and the massive compromise to their futures any compromise to the Constitution will bring.
Click to expand...

you fail again Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i have a very NON-secret agenda of laughing at stupid idiots that think 9/11 was in inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple deception is all that can be alleged, and it is well proven.
> 
> FEMA made this diagram of what the core was supposed to be designed like.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11, the core area is empty in all photos,
> 
> 
> 
> Except 1 of WTC 2 that shows what can only be concrete.  All the exterior steel framework is gone and no structural stel is visible as the core stands obviously a solid walled, hollow structure.
> 
> 
> 
> A NON-secret agenda of laughing at grieving children.
> 
> and the massive compromise to their futures any compromise to the Constitution will bring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you fail again Mr Brown
Click to expand...


Actually, when you remove the images it shows you have no position and so must attempt to remove the reasonable basis my position has.  All you can do is disinform.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple deception is all that can be alleged, and it is well proven.
> 
> FEMA made this diagram of what the core was supposed to be designed like.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11, the core area is empty in all photos,
> 
> 
> 
> Except 1 of WTC 2 that shows what can only be concrete.  All the exterior steel framework is gone and no structural stel is visible as the core stands obviously a solid walled, hollow structure.
> 
> 
> 
> A NON-secret agenda of laughing at grieving children.
> 
> and the massive compromise to their futures any compromise to the Constitution will bring.
> 
> 
> 
> you fail again Mr Brown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, when you remove the images it shows you have no position and so must attempt to remove the reasonable basis my position has.  All you can do is disinform.
Click to expand...

 wow you REALLY are DUMB

i remove them because if anyone is reading this thread they have seen them every time you have posted them, they dont need to see them again 


its called "saving bandwith"


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you fail again Mr Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, when you remove the images it shows you have no position and so must attempt to remove the reasonable basis my position has.  All you can do is disinform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow you REALLY are DUMB
> 
> i remove them because if anyone is reading this thread they have seen them every time you have posted them, they dont need to see them again
> 
> 
> its called "saving bandwith"
Click to expand...


Yea, bandwidth is more important than lives.






but doing so is un American and violates the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, when you remove the images it shows you have no position and so must attempt to remove the reasonable basis my position has.  All you can do is disinform.
> 
> 
> 
> wow you REALLY are DUMB
> 
> i remove them because if anyone is reading this thread they have seen them every time you have posted them, they dont need to see them again
> 
> 
> its called "saving bandwith"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, bandwidth is more important than lives.
> 
> 
> 
> but doing so is un American and violates the Constitution.
Click to expand...

LOL
you are a fucking idiot
how have i "violated" the constitution


this should be good


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow you REALLY are DUMB
> 
> i remove them because if anyone is reading this thread they have seen them every time you have posted them, they dont need to see them again
> 
> 
> its called "saving bandwith"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, bandwidth is more important than lives.
> 
> 
> 
> but doing so is un American and violates the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> you are a fucking idiot
> how have i "violated" the constitution
> 
> 
> this should be good
Click to expand...


The bolded part applies to you unless you don't even have the status of an immigrant.

_The Oath of Allegiance

The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; *that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."

_

If you do anything else, it is un American.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, bandwidth is more important than lives.
> 
> 
> 
> but doing so is un American and violates the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> you are a fucking idiot
> how have i "violated" the constitution
> 
> 
> this should be good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bolded part applies to you unless you don't even have the status of an immigrant.
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; *that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."
> 
> _
> 
> If you do anything else, it is un American.
Click to expand...

uh, NO
i have taken no such oath as i was BORN here, asshole
you can stick that bullshit right back up your own ass


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> you are a fucking idiot
> how have i "violated" the constitution
> 
> 
> this should be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded part applies to you unless you don't even have the status of an immigrant.
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; *that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."
> 
> _
> 
> If you do anything else, it is un American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, NO
> i have taken no such oath as i was BORN here, asshole
> you can stick that bullshit right back up your own ass
Click to expand...


You advocate that only immigrants have an duty to *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* and you have no such duty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded part applies to you unless you don't even have the status of an immigrant.
> 
> _The Oath of Allegiance
> 
> The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:
> 
> "I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; *that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."
> 
> _
> 
> If you do anything else, it is un American.
> 
> 
> 
> uh, NO
> i have taken no such oath as i was BORN here, asshole
> you can stick that bullshit right back up your own ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocate that only immigrants have an duty to *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* and you have no such duty.
Click to expand...

no, i said i never took that oath
and i DO support and defend the constitution
just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, NO
> i have taken no such oath as i was BORN here, asshole
> you can stick that bullshit right back up your own ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You advocate that only immigrants have an duty to *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* and you have no such duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i said i never took that oath
> and i DO support and defend the constitution
> just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies
Click to expand...


How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
 and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the ublic offices?


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You advocate that only immigrants have an duty to *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* and you have no such duty.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i said i never took that oath
> and i DO support and defend the constitution
> just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
> and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the public offices?
Click to expand...


It appears you percieve your own evasion to be obvious so fail to be accountable when it comes to explaining exactly *how* you support and defend the Constitution while ignoring the violations of law that enable the deception that conceals the methods of mass murder on 9-11.

Yer a liar agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i said i never took that oath
> and i DO support and defend the constitution
> just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
> and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the public offices?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears you percieve your own evasion to be obvious so fail to be accountable when it comes to explaining exactly *how* you support and defend the Constitution while ignoring the violations of law that enable the deception that conceals the methods of mass murder on 9-11.
> 
> Yer a liar agent.
Click to expand...

fuck off pissant
you need serious professional help
seek it out


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i said i never took that oath
> and i DO support and defend the constitution
> just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
> and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the public offices?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears you percieve your own evasion to be obvious so fail to be accountable when it comes to explaining exactly *how* you support and defend the Constitution while ignoring the violations of law that enable the deception that conceals the methods of mass murder on 9-11.
> 
> Yer a liar agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off pissant
> you need serious professional help
> seek it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is proven in your own words agent, you lied earlier when you said *i DO support and defend the constitution*.  You do not, and cannot say how you do support and defend the Constitution while ignoring the violations of law relating to the murders of 3,000 innocent people.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off pissant
> you need serious professional help
> seek it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is proven in your own words agent, you lied earlier when you said *i DO support and defend the constitution*.  You do not, and cannot say how you do support and defend the Constitution while ignoring the violations of law relating to the murders of 3,000 innocent people.
Click to expand...

no, i did not lie
you are lying
i DO support the constitution, i just don't support your stupid asinine conspiracies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, NO
> i have taken no such oath as i was BORN here, asshole
> you can stick that bullshit right back up your own ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You advocate that only immigrants have an duty to *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* and you have no such duty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i said i never took that oath
> and i DO support and defend the constitution
> just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies
Click to expand...


How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
 and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the public offices?





DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off pissant
> you need serious professional help
> seek it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is proven in your own words agent, you lied earlier when you said *i DO support and defend the constitution*.  You do not, and cannot say how you do support and defend the Constitution while ignoring the violations of law relating to the murders of 3,000 innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i did not lie
> you are lying
> i DO support the constitution, i just don't support your stupid asinine conspiracies
Click to expand...


When I point at a violation of law by a government official and a judge failing to recognize, follow and uphold laws, by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and the NYCLU freedom of information act request that enable the deception of NIST by FEMA relating to the core structure, you refuse to notice the problem.

You cannot support the Constitution from that postion.  It is a position not supported by or supporting the Constitution.

You are a fraud.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You advocate that only immigrants have an duty to *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* and you have no such duty.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i said i never took that oath
> and i DO support and defend the constitution
> just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
> and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the public offices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is proven in your own words agent, you lied earlier when you said *i DO support and defend the constitution*.  You do not, and cannot say how you do support and defend the Constitution while ignoring the violations of law relating to the murders of 3,000 innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i did not lie
> you are lying
> i DO support the constitution, i just don't support your stupid asinine conspiracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I point at a violation of law by a government official and a judge failing to recognize, follow and uphold laws, by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and the NYCLU freedom of information act request that enable the deception of NIST by FEMA relating to the core structure, you refuse to notice the problem.
> 
> You cannot support the Constitution from that postion.  It is a position not supported by or supporting the Constitution.
> 
> You are a fraud.
Click to expand...

no, asshole, it is YOU, Mr Brown, that is the fool
i never claimed to be anything, you are the one that called me one
LOL
you remain an idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i said i never took that oath
> and i DO support and defend the constitution
> just not your fucking stupid moronic bullshit conspiracies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
> and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the public offices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i did not lie
> you are lying
> i DO support the constitution, i just don't support your stupid asinine conspiracies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I point at a violation of law by a government official and a judge failing to recognize, follow and uphold laws, by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and the NYCLU freedom of information act request that enable the deception of NIST by FEMA relating to the core structure, you refuse to notice the problem.
> 
> You cannot support the Constitution from that postion.  It is a position not supported by or supporting the Constitution.
> 
> You are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, asshole, it is YOU, Mr Brown, that is the fool
> i never claimed to be anything, you are the one that called me one
> LOL
> you remain an idiot
Click to expand...


Your actions, the proof, makes you what you are.  Not my recognition of it.  You cannot support and defend the US Constitution while supporting lawless behaviors of officials by refusing to notice their effects. 

Support for the US Constitution requires support for due process which is defined and mandated by all official entities as duties.  They take an oath stating they will uphold the Constitution, just as the implied oath of natural citizenship binds each American in a lesser capacity.

None of this will mean anything to an agent who supports the secret methods of mass murder by infiltrators and their efforts to destroy the Constitution.  You've shown these violations of due process mean nothing to you.

The cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 is invalid.


----------



## Godboy

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you *support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* by not recognizing a violation of United States Federal law when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
> and the courts would not compel a return of the public documents to the public offices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I point at a violation of law by a government official and a judge failing to recognize, follow and uphold laws, by by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents and the NYCLU freedom of information act request that enable the deception of NIST by FEMA relating to the core structure, you refuse to notice the problem.
> 
> You cannot support the Constitution from that postion.  It is a position not supported by or supporting the Constitution.
> 
> You are a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> no, asshole, it is YOU, Mr Brown, that is the fool
> i never claimed to be anything, you are the one that called me one
> LOL
> you remain an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your actions, the proof, makes you what you are.  Not my recognition of it.  You cannot support and defend the US Constitution while supporting lawless behaviors of officials by refusing to notice their effects.
> 
> Support for the US Constitution requires support for due process which is defined and mandated by all official entities as duties.  They take an oath stating they will uphold the Constitution, just as the implied oath of natural citizenship binds each American in a lesser capacity.
> 
> None of this will mean anything to an agent who supports the secret methods of mass murder by infiltrators and their efforts to destroy the Constitution.  You've shown these violations of due process mean nothing to you.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 is invalid.
Click to expand...


If there was a violation of the constitution, then why arent intelligent sane people on board with you? Only dumbass crazy tin foil hat wearing feakshows like yourself seem to think theres a conspiracy.

You are dumb, and im glad we have wacked out fringers like yourself to laugh at. Your rantings are nothing more than entertainment for sane people. Please continue with your crazy conspiracies, because your intellectual superiors desire amusement. Now dance little monkey, dance.


----------



## Christophera

Godboy said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, asshole, it is YOU, Mr Brown, that is the fool
> i never claimed to be anything, you are the one that called me one
> LOL
> you remain an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your actions, the proof, makes you what you are.  Not my recognition of it.  You cannot support and defend the US Constitution while supporting lawless behaviors of officials by refusing to notice their effects.
> 
> Support for the US Constitution requires support for due process which is defined and mandated by all official entities as duties.  They take an oath stating they will uphold the Constitution, just as the implied oath of natural citizenship binds each American in a lesser capacity.
> 
> None of this will mean anything to an agent who supports the secret methods of mass murder by infiltrators and their efforts to destroy the Constitution.  You've shown these violations of due process mean nothing to you.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there was a violation of the constitution, then why arent intelligent sane people on board with you?
Click to expand...


Intelligent is one thing, informed is another.  Attitudes control perceptions and knowledge controls attitudes.  There has been a massive dumbing down of America.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUYCBfmIcHM[/ame]
Hidden Agenda Transcript

Sanity is another separate issue.  If there was a psychological operation to create attitudes, would you recognize it?  Could you?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html



Godboy said:


> Only dumbass crazy tin foil hat wearing feakshows like yourself seem to think theres a conspiracy.
> 
> You are dumb, and im glad we have wacked out fringers like yourself to laugh at. Your rantings are nothing more than entertainment for sane people. Please continue with your crazy conspiracies, because your intellectual superiors desire amusement. Now dance little monkey, dance.



Methinks you cannot use evidence and reason, and actually describe yourself.


----------



## Godboy

Christophera said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your actions, the proof, makes you what you are.  Not my recognition of it.  You cannot support and defend the US Constitution while supporting lawless behaviors of officials by refusing to notice their effects.
> 
> Support for the US Constitution requires support for due process which is defined and mandated by all official entities as duties.  They take an oath stating they will uphold the Constitution, just as the implied oath of natural citizenship binds each American in a lesser capacity.
> 
> None of this will mean anything to an agent who supports the secret methods of mass murder by infiltrators and their efforts to destroy the Constitution.  You've shown these violations of due process mean nothing to you.
> 
> The cause of death of 3,000 on 9-11 is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a violation of the constitution, then why arent intelligent sane people on board with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Intelligent is one thing, informed is another.  Attitudes control perceptions and knowledge controls attitudes.  There has been a massive dumbing down of America.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUYCBfmIcHM]YouTube - Norman Dodd On Tax Exempt Foundations[/ame]
> Hidden Agenda Transcript
> 
> Sanity is another separate issue.  If there was a psychological operation to create attitudes, would you recognize it?  Could you?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only dumbass crazy tin foil hat wearing feakshows like yourself seem to think theres a conspiracy.
> 
> You are dumb, and im glad we have wacked out fringers like yourself to laugh at. Your rantings are nothing more than entertainment for sane people. Please continue with your crazy conspiracies, because your intellectual superiors desire amusement. Now dance little monkey, dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks you cannot use evidence and reason, and actually describe yourself.
Click to expand...


Thats all you got?!!! I told you to FUCKING DANCE MONKEY!!! Now get to it!


----------



## DiveCon

Godboy said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a violation of the constitution, then why arent intelligent sane people on board with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligent is one thing, informed is another.  Attitudes control perceptions and knowledge controls attitudes.  There has been a massive dumbing down of America.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUYCBfmIcHM]YouTube - Norman Dodd On Tax Exempt Foundations[/ame]
> Hidden Agenda Transcript
> 
> Sanity is another separate issue.  If there was a psychological operation to create attitudes, would you recognize it?  Could you?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only dumbass crazy tin foil hat wearing feakshows like yourself seem to think theres a conspiracy.
> 
> You are dumb, and im glad we have wacked out fringers like yourself to laugh at. Your rantings are nothing more than entertainment for sane people. Please continue with your crazy conspiracies, because your intellectual superiors desire amusement. Now dance little monkey, dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks you cannot use evidence and reason, and actually describe yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats all you got?!!! I told you to FUCKING DANCE MONKEY!!! Now get to it!
Click to expand...

he'll call you a disinfo agent next


----------



## Christophera

Godboy said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a violation of the constitution, then why arent intelligent sane people on board with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligent is one thing, informed is another.  Attitudes control perceptions and knowledge controls attitudes.  There has been a massive dumbing down of America.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUYCBfmIcHM]YouTube - Norman Dodd On Tax Exempt Foundations[/ame]
> Hidden Agenda Transcript
> 
> Sanity is another separate issue.  If there was a psychological operation to create attitudes, would you recognize it?  Could you?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only dumbass crazy tin foil hat wearing feakshows like yourself seem to think theres a conspiracy.
> 
> You are dumb, and im glad we have wacked out fringers like yourself to laugh at. Your rantings are nothing more than entertainment for sane people. Please continue with your crazy conspiracies, because your intellectual superiors desire amusement. Now dance little monkey, dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Methinks you cannot use evidence and reason, and actually describe yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats all you got?!!! I told you to FUCKING DANCE MONKEY!!! Now get to it!
Click to expand...


Does that mean you have the intelligence to recognize the differences between what FEMA presents as the core of the Twins,







and the core of WTC 2 on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intelligent is one thing, informed is another.  Attitudes control perceptions and knowledge controls attitudes.  There has been a massive dumbing down of America.
> 
> YouTube - Norman Dodd On Tax Exempt Foundations
> Hidden Agenda Transcript
> 
> Sanity is another separate issue.  If there was a psychological operation to create attitudes, would you recognize it?  Could you?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...zation-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you cannot use evidence and reason, and actually describe yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all you got?!!! I told you to FUCKING DANCE MONKEY!!! Now get to it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you have the intelligence to recognize the differences between what FEMA presents as the core of the Twins,
> 
> 
> 
> and the core of WTC 2 on 9-11?
Click to expand...

if he has read this thread any, he has already seen those pics and you didnt need to post them again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all you got?!!! I told you to FUCKING DANCE MONKEY!!! Now get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you have the intelligence to recognize the differences between what FEMA presents as the core of the Twins,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what really existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

and Mr Brown shows he is totally delusional once again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and Mr Brown shows he is totally delusional once again



Deluded is thinking that you are providing an argument.  You haven't even provided any evidence that was not a misrepresentation.

Due process in 3,000 murders has not been provided.


----------



## KittenKoder




----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Mr Brown shows he is totally delusional once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deluded is thinking that you are providing an argument.  You haven't even provided any evidence that was not a misrepresentation.
> 
> Due process in 3,000 murders has not been provided.
Click to expand...

it has, but you are too fucking delusional to see it


Mr Brown fails AGAIN


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


>



Your weird kitty is out of its area and off topic.






This is about seeing that Constitutional due process is provided in a case of 3,000 murders.  Backoff, ....... we have a deluded agent here that is trying to assist with the demise of the US Constitution by using deception and manipulation.  He's being exposed.  Do you want that kind of exposure?


----------



## KittenKoder

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your weird kitty is out of its area and off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about seeing that Constitutional due process is provided in a case of 3,000 murders.  Backoff, ....... we have a deluded agent here that is trying to assist with the demise of the US Constitution by using deception and manipulation.  He's being exposed.  Do you want that kind of exposure?
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

KittenKoder said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your weird kitty is out of its area and off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about seeing that Constitutional due process is provided in a case of 3,000 murders.  Backoff, ....... we have a deluded agent here that is trying to assist with the demise of the US Constitution by using deception and manipulation.  He's being exposed.  Do you want that kind of exposure?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You can try to confuse the issue, as one acting in the perpetrators interests would, but it is Twin Towers we are discussing, not twin cats.  Both were broken.

FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure as this.






When on 9-11 the core of WTC 2 looked like this.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your weird kitty is out of its area and off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about seeing that Constitutional due process is provided in a case of 3,000 murders.  Backoff, ....... we have a deluded agent here that is trying to assist with the demise of the US Constitution by using deception and manipulation.  He's being exposed.  Do you want that kind of exposure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can try to confuse the issue, as one acting in the perpetrators interests would, but it is Twin Towers we are discussing, not twin cats.  Both were broken.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When on 9-11 the core of WTC 2 looked like this.
Click to expand...

how many times do you have to be told, only a complete fucking moron would take the top image to be anything other than a simplified diagram of the "tube within a tube" concept
and that BOTTOM one that could be just about anything because its not clear enough from all the dust around it as to what the fuck it is
only a totally delusional fucking asshole would make that as a claim there was a massive concrete core in the WTC because there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When on 9-11 the core of WTC 2 looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many times do you have to be told, only a complete fucking moron would take the top image to be anything other than a simplified diagram of the "tube within a tube" concept
> and that BOTTOM one that could be just about anything because its not clear enough from all the dust around it as to what the fuck it is
> only a totally delusional fucking asshole would make that as a claim there was a massive concrete core in the WTC because there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
Click to expand...


What is at bottom should bear resemblence to the top, and it is visible enough to be seen fairly well.  We can see its shape and that it has none of the verucal features seen in the simplified diagram that you have completely failed to substanciate with any official source.

The simplified diagram is more that simple, it is incomplete.  Such a structure of columns must have interconnections to be conceptually presented as complete.  The reason guiliani took the NYC WTC documents is so the FEMA deception could be perpetrated.

This shows a massive piece of concrete toppling from the vertical position of the east core shear wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core structure as this.
> 
> 
> 
> When on 9-11 the core of WTC 2 looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> how many times do you have to be told, only a complete fucking moron would take the top image to be anything other than a simplified diagram of the "tube within a tube" concept
> and that BOTTOM one that could be just about anything because its not clear enough from all the dust around it as to what the fuck it is
> only a totally delusional fucking asshole would make that as a claim there was a massive concrete core in the WTC because there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is at bottom should bear resemblence to the top, and it is visible enough to be seen fairly well.  We can see its shape and that it has none of the verucal features seen in the simplified diagram that you have completely failed to substanciate with any official source.
> 
> The simplified diagram is more that simple, it is incomplete.  Such a structure of columns must have interconnections to be conceptually presented as complete.  The reason guiliani took the NYC WTC documents is so the FEMA deception could be perpetrated.
> 
> This shows a massive piece of concrete toppling from the vertical position of the east core shear wall.
Click to expand...

again  with that dishonest gif
you troofer morons are some of the biggest fucking liars on the planet


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many times do you have to be told, only a complete fucking moron would take the top image to be anything other than a simplified diagram of the "tube within a tube" concept
> and that BOTTOM one that could be just about anything because its not clear enough from all the dust around it as to what the fuck it is
> only a totally delusional fucking asshole would make that as a claim there was a massive concrete core in the WTC because there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is at bottom should bear resemblence to the top, and it is visible enough to be seen fairly well.  We can see its shape and that it has none of the verucal features seen in the simplified diagram that you have completely failed to substanciate with any official source.
> 
> The simplified diagram is more that simple, it is incomplete.  Such a structure of columns must have interconnections to be conceptually presented as complete.  The reason guiliani took the NYC WTC documents is so the FEMA deception could be perpetrated.
> 
> This shows a massive piece of concrete toppling from the vertical position of the east core shear wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again  with that dishonest gif
> you troofer morons are some of the biggest fucking liars on the planet
Click to expand...


The camera does not not lie.  If you can find no tampering with the frames of the video, there is nothing dishonest about it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]Youtube video, core wall falling at 17 seconds[/ame]

In fact, suggesting there is something wrong with it is dishonest without some evidence, ................. considering the total defeat in debate you have suffered and the utter lack of evidence your position suffers from.

It is un American to support that the secret methods of murder on 9-11 be maintained.  

And they are secret.  The analysis of collapse was sabotaged by FEMA misrepresentation of the core structure to NIST.  The cause of death is invalidated


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is at bottom should bear resemblence to the top, and it is visible enough to be seen fairly well.  We can see its shape and that it has none of the verucal features seen in the simplified diagram that you have completely failed to substanciate with any official source.
> 
> The simplified diagram is more that simple, it is incomplete.  Such a structure of columns must have interconnections to be conceptually presented as complete.  The reason guiliani took the NYC WTC documents is so the FEMA deception could be perpetrated.
> 
> This shows a massive piece of concrete toppling from the vertical position of the east core shear wall.
> 
> 
> 
> again  with that dishonest gif
> you troofer morons are some of the biggest fucking liars on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The camera does not not lie.  If you can find no tampering with the frames of the video, there is nothing dishonest about it.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, suggesting there is something wrong with it is dishonest without some evidence, ................. considering the total defeat in debate you have suffered and the utter lack of evidence your position suffers from.
> 
> It is un American to support that the secret methods of murder on 9-11 be maintained.
> 
> And they are secret.  The analysis of collapse was sabotaged by FEMA misrepresentation of the core structure to NIST.  The cause of death is invalidated
Click to expand...

ooh you wins on da interwebs, does ya




what a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

It seems divot is reduced to babbling.

That is what happens to the mind when it begins to realize how darkly it is being used.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It seems divot is reduced to babbling.
> 
> That is what happens to the mind when it begins to realize how darkly it is being used.


no, Mr Brown, that is called "MOCKING"
you should be used to it by now
but thats just more proof of what a fucking moron you are


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooh you wins on da interwebs, does ya
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems divot is reduced to babbling.
> 
> That is what happens to the mind when it begins to realize how darkly it is being used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, Mr Brown, that is called "MOCKING"
> you should be used to it by now
> but thats just more proof of what a fucking moron you are
Click to expand...


No, you were mocking before.  That was a brainfart.






I'm mocking now.

*The cause of death produced by NIST, collapse cannot be correct because NIST was decieved about the design.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooh you wins on da interwebs, does ya
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems divot is reduced to babbling.
> 
> That is what happens to the mind when it begins to realize how darkly it is being used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, Mr Brown, that is called "MOCKING"
> you should be used to it by now
> but thats just more proof of what a fucking moron you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were mocking before.  That was a brainfart.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mocking now.
> 
> The cause of death produced by NIST, collapse cannot be correct because NIST was decieved about the design.
Click to expand...

except they were NOT deceived, moron
you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, Mr Brown, that is called "MOCKING"
> you should be used to it by now
> but thats just more proof of what a fucking moron you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were mocking before.  That was a brainfart.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mocking now.
> 
> The cause of death produced by NIST, collapse cannot be correct because NIST was decieved about the design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except they were NOT deceived, moron
> you are too fucking stupid for words
Click to expand...


*
He's making progress. At least he didn't tell you you violated the Constitution by using all caps there.

*


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were mocking before.  That was a brainfart.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mocking now.
> 
> The cause of death produced by NIST, collapse cannot be correct because NIST was decieved about the design.
> 
> 
> 
> except they were NOT deceived, moron
> you are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> He's making progress. At least he didn't tell you you violated the Constitution by using all caps there.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

anyone that doesn't buy into his lame conspiracy somehow violates the constitution in his warped mind


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except they were NOT deceived, moron
> you are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He's making progress. At least he didn't tell you you violated the Constitution by using all caps there.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyone that doesn't buy into his lame conspiracy somehow violates the constitution in his warped mind
Click to expand...


*Well, coming from a disinfo agent like yourself, thats just what I would expect you to say...or maybe thats just what you want me to think....or maybe by saying it out loud, you've gone rogue and are now a double-dis-info-agent  [genus doublus-sabatuerious-agentus]  living like a king in the tax free Caymans making money off of prostitutes and illegal cigarette sales while minions like Chris and Terral do your heavy lifting, hey comrade????

Believe it or not, the above is less far-fetched than their theories on 9/11.
*


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He's making progress. At least he didn't tell you you violated the Constitution by using all caps there.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> anyone that doesn't buy into his lame conspiracy somehow violates the constitution in his warped mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, coming from a disinfo agent like yourself, thats just what I would expect you to say...or maybe thats just what you want me to think....or maybe by saying it out loud, you've gone rogue and are now a double-dis-info-agent  [genus doublus-sabatuerious-agentus]  living like a king in the tax free Caymans making money off of prostitutes and illegal cigarette sales while minions like Chris and Terral do your heavy lifting, hey comrade????
> 
> Believe it or not, the above is less far-fetched than their theories on 9/11.
> *
Click to expand...

*WORD!!*


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooh you wins on da interwebs, does ya
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems divot is reduced to babbling.
> 
> That is what happens to the mind when it begins to realize how darkly it is being used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, Mr Brown, that is called "MOCKING"
> you should be used to it by now
> but thats just more proof of what a fucking moron you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were mocking before.  That was a brainfart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mocking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cause of death produced by NIST, collapse cannot be correct because NIST was decieved about the design.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He's making progress. At least he didn't tell you you violated the Constitution by using all caps there.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you couldn't tell the difference between capitol and lowercase letters would you know the difference between what FEMA presents as the towers core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what the core of WTC 2 was on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you understand what due process or equal protection of law was?
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were mocking before.  That was a brainfart.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mocking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The cause of death produced by NIST, collapse cannot be correct because NIST was decieved about the design.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He's making progress. At least he didn't tell you you violated the Constitution by using all caps there.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you couldn't tell the difference between capitol and lowercase letters would you know the difference between what FEMA presents as the towers core,
> 
> 
> 
> and what the core of WTC 2 was on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> Would you understand what due process or equal protection of law was?
Click to expand...

you cant see any concrete in that bottom pic, all you can do is claim it was there, yet NONE of the plans show any concrete in the core above grade
yet you will continue to claim there was when you can not produce a single definitive photo of any during the construction process and that was one of the most photo documented construction projects of its time


----------



## Christophera

Construction photos are misrepresented while the available images from construction showing the concrete forms and walls, when they were visible, which was not often, as the core wall as far away from the perimeter columns as 60 feet so it was quite dark.

Most importantly, 9-11 is a severe test of a structure and the steel core columns, as the strongest part, would be seen standing after parts of the exterior floor structures had fallen away.  They are never seen, only concrete is seen.

Here is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall on the left, steel spire of interior box column surrounding the core..






Again you have no evidence, no links to independently verified, accurate plans.  Nothing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Construction photos are misrepresented while the available images from construction showing the concrete forms and walls, when they were visible, which was not often, as the core wall as far away from the perimeter columns as 60 feet so it was quite dark.
> 
> Most importantly, 9-11 is a severe test of a structure and the steel core columns, as the strongest part, would be seen standing after parts of the exterior floor structures had fallen away.  They are never seen, only concrete is seen.
> 
> Here is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall on the left, steel spire of interior box column surrounding the core..
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have no evidence, no links to independently verified, accurate plans.  Nothing.


again, you can NOT prove anything from that photo
only a complewte fucking idiot would even attempt to
and you LIE about the construction photos
i've posted links to TONS of them and not one shows any concrete above grade in the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Construction photos are misrepresented while the available images from construction showing the concrete forms and walls, when they were visible, which was not often, as the core wall as far away from the perimeter columns as 60 feet so it was quite dark.
> 
> Most importantly, 9-11 is a severe test of a structure and the steel core columns, as the strongest part, would be seen standing after parts of the exterior floor structures had fallen away.  They are never seen, only concrete is seen.
> 
> Here is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall on the left, steel spire of interior box column surrounding the core..
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have no evidence, no links to independently verified, accurate plans.  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you can NOT prove anything from that photo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo shows a concrete wall, and that is what I've proven.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> only a complewte fucking idiot would even attempt to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this your version of defending the big lie?
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you LIE about the construction photos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not true.  It is true that you lie whenever it might serve the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've posted links to TONS of them and not one shows any concrete above grade in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, the perpetrators removed all the construction photos that showed concrete and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents.  Most important, is you cannot produce any from 9-11 which are all inthe hands of the public.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Construction photos are misrepresented while the available images from construction showing the concrete forms and walls, when they were visible, which was not often, as the core wall as far away from the perimeter columns as 60 feet so it was quite dark.
> 
> Most importantly, 9-11 is a severe test of a structure and the steel core columns, as the strongest part, would be seen standing after parts of the exterior floor structures had fallen away.  They are never seen, only concrete is seen.
> 
> Here is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall on the left, steel spire of interior box column surrounding the core..
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have no evidence, no links to independently verified, accurate plans.  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo shows a concrete wall, and that is what I've proven.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your version of defending the big lie?
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  It is true that you lie whenever it might serve the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've posted links to TONS of them and not one shows any concrete above grade in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, the perpetrators removed all the construction photos that showed concrete and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents.  Most important, is you cannot produce any from 9-11 which are all inthe hands of the public.
Click to expand...

you are fucking NUTZ
it would be IMPOSSIBLE to remove EVERY copy of their existence
IMPOSSIBLE
and if you dont think so

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/World-Trade-Center-Skyscraper-Development/dp/0815621809/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254712807&sr=1-4"]Amazon.com: The World Trade Center: Politics and Policies of Skyscraper Development (9780815621805): Leonard I. Ruchelman: Books[/ame]

THERE asswipe, it was PUBLISHED in 1977


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Construction photos are misrepresented while the available images from construction showing the concrete forms and walls, when they were visible, which was not often, as the core wall as far away from the perimeter columns as 60 feet so it was quite dark.
> 
> Most importantly, 9-11 is a severe test of a structure and the steel core columns, as the strongest part, would be seen standing after parts of the exterior floor structures had fallen away.  They are never seen, only concrete is seen.
> 
> Here is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall on the left, steel spire of interior box column surrounding the core..
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have no evidence, no links to independently verified, accurate plans.  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo shows a concrete wall, and that is what I've proven.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your version of defending the big lie?
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  It is true that you lie whenever it might serve the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've posted links to TONS of them and not one shows any concrete above grade in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, the perpetrators removed all the construction photos that showed concrete and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents.  Most important, is you cannot produce any from 9-11 which are all inthe hands of the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are fucking NUTZ
> it would be IMPOSSIBLE to remove EVERY copy of their existence
> IMPOSSIBLE
> and if you dont think so
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/World-Trade-Center-Skyscraper-Development/dp/0815621809/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254712807&sr=1-4"]Amazon.com: The World Trade Center: Politics and Policies of Skyscraper Development (9780815621805): Leonard I. Ruchelman: Books[/ame]
> 
> THERE asswipe, it was PUBLISHED in 1977
Click to expand...


Is there just something about the name "Chris"?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That photo shows a concrete wall, and that is what I've proven.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your version of defending the big lie?
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  It is true that you lie whenever it might serve the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the perpetrators removed all the construction photos that showed concrete and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents.  Most important, is you cannot produce any from 9-11 which are all inthe hands of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> you are fucking NUTZ
> it would be IMPOSSIBLE to remove EVERY copy of their existence
> IMPOSSIBLE
> and if you dont think so
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/World-Trade-Center-Skyscraper-Development/dp/0815621809/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254712807&sr=1-4"]Amazon.com: The World Trade Center: Politics and Policies of Skyscraper Development (9780815621805): Leonard I. Ruchelman: Books[/ame]
> 
> THERE asswipe, it was PUBLISHED in 1977
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there just something about the name "Chris"?
Click to expand...

no shit
especially on this board


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Construction photos are misrepresented while the available images from construction showing the concrete forms and walls, when they were visible, which was not often, as the core wall as far away from the perimeter columns as 60 feet so it was quite dark.
> 
> Most importantly, 9-11 is a severe test of a structure and the steel core columns, as the strongest part, would be seen standing after parts of the exterior floor structures had fallen away.  They are never seen, only concrete is seen.
> 
> Here is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall on the left, steel spire of interior box column surrounding the core..
> 
> 
> 
> Again you have no evidence, no links to independently verified, accurate plans.  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo shows a concrete wall, and that is what I've proven.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your version of defending the big lie?
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  It is true that you lie whenever it might serve the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've posted links to TONS of them and not one shows any concrete above grade in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, the perpetrators removed all the construction photos that showed concrete and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents.  Most important, is you cannot produce any from 9-11 which are all inthe hands of the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are fucking NUTZ
> it would be IMPOSSIBLE to remove EVERY copy of their existence
> IMPOSSIBLE
> and if you dont think so
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/World-Trade-Center-Skyscraper-Development/dp/0815621809/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254712807&sr=1-4"]Amazon.com: The World Trade Center: Politics and Policies of Skyscraper Development (9780815621805): Leonard I. Ruchelman: Books[/ame]
> 
> THERE asswipe, it was PUBLISHED in 1977
Click to expand...


I know you don't use evidence, but if you tried to find an image inside the core that showed the supposed firring strips where drywall surrounding the was, you would not find any.  

Or try an find an image of the supposed steel core columns with the required diagonal bracing.

Even an image from ground zero showing those diagonals would do.

Or plans showing the needed diagonals.

They were not taken, they never existed.

This existed.






As did all the concrete shown in the images from 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That photo shows a concrete wall, and that is what I've proven.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your version of defending the big lie?
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.  It is true that you lie whenever it might serve the perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the perpetrators removed all the construction photos that showed concrete and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents.  Most important, is you cannot produce any from 9-11 which are all inthe hands of the public.
> 
> 
> 
> you are fucking NUTZ
> it would be IMPOSSIBLE to remove EVERY copy of their existence
> IMPOSSIBLE
> and if you dont think so
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/World-Trade-Center-Skyscraper-Development/dp/0815621809/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254712807&sr=1-4"]Amazon.com: The World Trade Center: Politics and Policies of Skyscraper Development (9780815621805): Leonard I. Ruchelman: Books[/ame]
> 
> THERE asswipe, it was PUBLISHED in 1977
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you don't use evidence, but if you tried to find an image inside the core that showed the supposed firring strips where drywall surrounding the was, you would not find any.
> 
> Or try an find an image of the supposed steel core columns with the required diagonal bracing.
> 
> Even an image from ground zero showing those diagonals would do.
> 
> Or plans showing the needed diagonals.
> 
> They were not taken, they never existed.
> 
> This existed.
> 
> 
> As did all the concrete shown in the images from 9-11.
Click to expand...

i've already shown photos of that during the construction phase, idiot

and that image you post over and over and over and over and over and ovber and over and over and over, does NOT show ANY concrete in the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are fucking NUTZ
> it would be IMPOSSIBLE to remove EVERY copy of their existence
> IMPOSSIBLE
> and if you dont think so
> 
> Amazon.com: The World Trade Center: Politics and Policies of Skyscraper Development (9780815621805): Leonard I. Ruchelman: Books
> 
> THERE asswipe, it was PUBLISHED in 1977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't use evidence, but if you tried to find an image inside the core that showed the supposed firring strips where drywall surrounding the was, you would not find any.
> 
> Or try an find an image of the supposed steel core columns with the required diagonal bracing.
> 
> Even an image from ground zero showing those diagonals would do.
> 
> Or plans showing the needed diagonals.
> 
> They were not taken, they never existed.
> 
> This existed.
> 
> 
> As did all the concrete shown in the images from 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've already shown photos of that during the construction phase, idiot
Click to expand...


and that image you post over and over and over and over and over and ovber and over and over and over, does NOT show ANY concrete in the core[/QUOTE]

The perpetrators would want you to say exactly that to assist in keeping the methods of mass murder secret.  Especially if you had no evidence.  Your photos from the construction phase are the standard helicopter photos.

the closer clear image I provide shows butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel that you try to call "core columns" to support the perpetrators in thie deception.

The cause of death determined by NIST is invalid.  Simple, the collapse of a structure cannot be analyzed without accurate plans, NIST had none.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't use evidence, but if you tried to find an image inside the core that showed the supposed firring strips where drywall surrounding the was, you would not find any.
> 
> Or try an find an image of the supposed steel core columns with the required diagonal bracing.
> 
> Even an image from ground zero showing those diagonals would do.
> 
> Or plans showing the needed diagonals.
> 
> They were not taken, they never existed.
> 
> This existed.
> 
> 
> As did all the concrete shown in the images from 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> i've already shown photos of that during the construction phase, idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that image you post over and over and over and over and over and ovber and over and over and over, does NOT show ANY concrete in the core
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would want you to say exactly that to assist in keeping the methods of mass murder secret.  Especially if you had no evidence.  Your photos from the construction phase are the standard helicopter photos.

the closer clear image I provide shows butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel that you try to call "core columns" to support the perpetrators in thie deception.

The cause of death determined by NIST is invalid.  Simple, the collapse of a structure cannot be analyzed without accurate plans, NIST had none.[/QUOTE]
damn, you are one fucked up broken record


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've already shown photos of that during the construction phase, idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that image you post over and over and over and over and over and ovber and over and over and over, does NOT show ANY concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to say exactly that to assist in keeping the methods of mass murder secret.  Especially if you had no evidence.  Your photos from the construction phase are the standard helicopter photos.
> 
> the closer clear image I provide shows butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel that you try to call "core columns" to support the perpetrators in thie deception.
> 
> The cause of death determined by NIST is invalid.  Simple, the collapse of a structure cannot be analyzed without accurate plans, NIST had none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up broken record
Click to expand...


You are the one ignoring the violations of laws, evidence and reason to support the secret methods of mass murder, ........ not I.

I seek to protect the Constitution with due process and justice, something wrong with that?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to say exactly that to assist in keeping the methods of mass murder secret.  Especially if you had no evidence.  Your photos from the construction phase are the standard helicopter photos.
> 
> the closer clear image I provide shows butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel that you try to call "core columns" to support the perpetrators in thie deception.
> 
> The cause of death determined by NIST is invalid.  Simple, the collapse of a structure cannot be analyzed without accurate plans, NIST had none.
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one ignoring the violations of laws, evidence and reason to support the secret methods of mass murder, ........ not I.
> 
> I seek to protect the Constitution with due process and justice, something wrong with that?
Click to expand...

you are NOT seeking to protect the constitution
you are full of crap


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to say exactly that to assist in keeping the methods of mass murder secret.  Especially if you had no evidence.  Your photos from the construction phase are the standard helicopter photos.
> 
> the closer clear image I provide shows butt plates on top of the elevator guide rail support steel that you try to call "core columns" to support the perpetrators in thie deception.
> 
> The cause of death determined by NIST is invalid.  Simple, the collapse of a structure cannot be analyzed without accurate plans, NIST had none.
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up broken record
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one ignoring the violations of laws, evidence and reason to support the secret methods of mass murder, ........ not I.
> 
> I seek to protect the Constitution with due process and justice, something wrong with that?
Click to expand...


Were you never hugged as a child?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up broken record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one ignoring the violations of laws, evidence and reason to support the secret methods of mass murder, ........ not I.
> 
> I seek to protect the Constitution with due process and justice, something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are NOT seeking to protect the constitution
> you are full of crap
Click to expand...


If I was, and you were working for the interests of the perpetrators in violation of and against the Constitution, that is what they would want you to say.

Seeing as what you post is nearly completely profane ridicule and nonsense, the exact reverse of what you say, is demonstrably true.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up broken record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one ignoring the violations of laws, evidence and reason to support the secret methods of mass murder, ........ not I.
> 
> I seek to protect the Constitution with due process and justice, something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you never hugged as a child?
Click to expand...


Oh, another one that does not care for the Constitution.  

How could anyone believe your question is sincere?

How could you possibily believe they would?


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one ignoring the violations of laws, evidence and reason to support the secret methods of mass murder, ........ not I.
> 
> I seek to protect the Constitution with due process and justice, something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you never hugged as a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another one that does not care for the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your interpetation of it which is based on, from what I can gather, being high on crack while reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could anyone believe your question is sincere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By reading any one of your 529 posts on this one thread alone which have done nothing other than waste bandwidth and electrons.  I stopped giving you any run at about the 800 post mark on this thread.  I joined about the time you were on post 600 or so and you haven't made a point yet.  If you can sum up in 20 words what you think happened, perhaps I'll read it.  But I'm sure I'm not missing anything.  Yep--there I go again, not giving you any credit and of course, violating the Constitution at the same time.  Arrest me.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could you possibily believe they would?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How couldy you possibly believe I would give a fuck what "they" think?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, I'll make this easy for you. I used your dimensions from your core that you supplied to us. 

Here is a scaled drawing that I did. Estimating the size of the express elevators which we have the model number and passenger capacity of. Plus the local elevators in the middle. 





Seeing that, how did people get around the red express elevators in the scaled drawing above to access the second set of elevator doors that are AGAINST your core wall?

How did they fit a 16' hallway the ran down the center of the core as seen in this photo here on the skylobby:





How did they get the stairwells to fit? What about your second hallway that was perpendicular to the large hallway shown above? How did THAT fit between the elevators?

You and your theory are in a world of hurt Chris. These are critical questions you refuse to answer that makes you and your theory a bunch of crap.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one ignoring the violations of laws, evidence and reason to support the secret methods of mass murder, ........ not I.
> 
> I seek to protect the Constitution with due process and justice, something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you never hugged as a child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, another one that does not care for the Constitution.
> 
> How could anyone believe your question is sincere?
> 
> How could you possibily believe they would?
Click to expand...

maybe because he's not a fucked up moronic troofer like YOU


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you never hugged as a child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your interpetation of it which is based on, from what I can gather, being high on crack while reading it.
> 
> 
> By reading any one of your 529 posts on this one thread alone which have done nothing other than waste bandwidth and electrons.  I stopped giving you any run at about the 800 post mark on this thread.  I joined about the time you were on post 600 or so and you haven't made a point yet.  If you can sum up in 20 words what you think happened, perhaps I'll read it.  But I'm sure I'm not missing anything.  Yep--there I go again, not giving you any credit and of course, violating the Constitution at the same time.  Arrest me.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could you possibily believe they would?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How couldy you possibly believe I would give a fuck what "they" think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad, the Constitution needs support.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your interpetation of it which is based on, from what I can gather, being high on crack while reading it.
> 
> 
> By reading any one of your 529 posts on this one thread alone which have done nothing other than waste bandwidth and electrons.  I stopped giving you any run at about the 800 post mark on this thread.  I joined about the time you were on post 600 or so and you haven't made a point yet.  If you can sum up in 20 words what you think happened, perhaps I'll read it.  But I'm sure I'm not missing anything.  Yep--there I go again, not giving you any credit and of course, violating the Constitution at the same time.  Arrest me.
> 
> 
> 
> How couldy you possibly believe I would give a fuck what "they" think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, the Constitution needs support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the constitution does need support, but YOU arent giving it any
> there is nothing unconstitutional in not believing your bullshit conspiracy theories when there isnt an iota of evidence to support them
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.  Accordingly it uses dimensions from silverstiens plans which are shown to be fake for its elevator scam supporting secrete methods of mass murder.

Loose Change and the faked WTC 1 plans

Accordingly NO INFORMATION from agent gam has any veracity whatsoever.

The deception gamit attempted was to make the WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby level elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windows of the footbride outside are wider than they are tall.  In reality the windows are square.






Upon zooming a portion, it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency.






Then the message board admin at bfn gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.




The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.






They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, the Constitution needs support.
> 
> 
> 
> the constitution does need support, but YOU arent giving it any
> there is nothing unconstitutional in not believing your bullshit conspiracy theories when there isnt an iota of evidence to support them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dead will find you in your dreams because you are lying to support the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The living will hate you and your kind because you dishour their love for those that died.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the constitution does need support, but YOU arent giving it any
> there is nothing unconstitutional in not believing your bullshit conspiracy theories when there isnt an iota of evidence to support them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dead will find you in your dreams because you are lying to support the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The living will hate you and your kind because you dishour their love for those that died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lying piece of shit
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dead will find you in your dreams because you are lying to support the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The living will hate you and your kind because you dishour their love for those that died.
> 
> 
> 
> lying piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't lie about that, only be wrong about it.  Your response sounds like you take it seriously, which you should.
> 
> Americans love their rights freedoms.  Perhaps they havn't used or tested them a great deal in recent years, to see how diminshed they really are, but when they figure it out, they are going to hate your kind because it is your deceptive, manipulative act that makes them hesitate, responsive to social fears, to speak up in support of those rights and freedoms they basically know I'm talking about.
> 
> It isyour "mudding of the water" they may cost them a great deal.  Far more than they would imagine, because many cannot believe the constitution and lawful government is as compromised as badly as badly as I show it is.
> 
> That, ......... is because you and the perpetrators want them to believe FEMA told the truth.  FEMA lied and the cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> lying piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't lie about that, only be wrong about it.  Your response sounds like you take it seriously, which you should.
> 
> Americans love their rights freedoms.  Perhaps they havn't used or tested them a great deal in recent years, to see how diminshed they really are, but when they figure it out, they are going to hate your kind because it is your deceptive, manipulative act that makes them hesitate, responsive to social fears, to speak up in support of those rights and freedoms they basically know I'm talking about.
> 
> It isyour "mudding of the water" they may cost them a great deal.  Far more than they would imagine, because many cannot believe the constitution and lawful government is as compromised as badly as badly as I show it is.
> 
> That, ......... is because you and the perpetrators want them to believe FEMA told the truth.  FEMA lied and the cause of death is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, tell the orderly you need your jacket again
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dead will find you in your dreams because you are lying to support the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The living will hate you and your kind because you dishour their love for those that died.
> 
> 
> 
> lying piece of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Is there, I mean this seriously, at some point isn't it our responsibility to notify the FBI or someone about this dude?  I think he's just dumb enough to be a danger to himself and I think he needs help.
> 
> Terral, at the very least, can piece together a  bullshit argument.  He doesn't claim those who disagree with him are subverting the constitution for example.  Terral is so full of shit that his eyes are brown but he at least doesn't go there.
> 
> At what point do we call someone with our concerns about Chris and urge the authorities at least pay him a visit and give him some sort of examination to see where he went off the tracks?
> 
> All kidding aside, I would fell terrible if we didn't hear this twisted cry for help that has gone on since August 23.  I think he busted a gasket or something because he is just flat out nuts.
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> lying piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Is there, I mean this seriously, at some point isn't it our responsibility to notify the FBI or someone about this dude?  I think he's just dumb enough to be a danger to himself and I think he needs help.
> 
> Terral, at the very least, can piece together a  bullshit argument.  He doesn't claim those who disagree with him are subverting the constitution for example.  Terral is so full of shit that his eyes are brown but he at least doesn't go there.
> 
> At what point do we call someone with our concerns about Chris and urge the authorities at least pay him a visit and give him some sort of examination to see where he went off the tracks?
> 
> All kidding aside, I would fell terrible if we didn't hear this twisted cry for help that has gone on since August 23.  I think he busted a gasket or something because he is just flat out nuts.
> *
Click to expand...

personally, i think he is already in a psych hospital somewhere and sneaks out in the middle of the night and posts


----------



## Christophera

Bwwwahhhhhhh you agents really have nothing better to do that try and pretend that it is resaonable to believe that the global magazine Newsweek with an interview of Leslie Robertson, the lead engineer of the towers, on September 13, 2001  misindentified part of a structure as a concrete core that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000  would not be corrected?

That sounds as obscene/absurd as your posts read.

Then the NYC mayor guiliani took the NYC WTC documents and courts will not force a return of the public documents.

On top of the fact that this is the most competent drawing the government can produce for the structure to show the public how it was built, supposedly






Then, on 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.






Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe that's why anyone from NIST wanting to see some, unidentified documents, had to sign non disclosure agreements explaining why NIST has this disclaimer.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Bwwwahhhhhhh you agents really have nothing better to do that try and pretend that it is resaonable to believe that the global magazine Newsweek with an interview of Leslie Robertson, the lead engineer of the towers, on September 13, 2001  misindentified part of a structure as a concrete core that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000  would not be corrected?
> 
> That sounds as obscene/absurd as your posts read.
> 
> Then the NYC mayor guiliani took the NYC WTC documents and courts will not force a return of the public documents.
> 
> On top of the fact that this is the most competent drawing the government can produce for the structure to show the public how it was built, supposedly
> 
> 
> 
> Then, on 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe that's why anyone from NIST wanting to see some, unidentified documents, had to sign non disclosure agreements explaining why NIST has this disclaimer.


MORON
that's all that's needed


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Chris, I'll make this easy for you. I used your dimensions from your core that you supplied to us.
> 
> Here is a scaled drawing that I did. Estimating the size of the express elevators which we have the model number and passenger capacity of. Plus the local elevators in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that, how did people get around the red express elevators in the scaled drawing above to access the second set of elevator doors that are AGAINST your core wall?
> 
> How did they fit a 16' hallway the ran down the center of the core as seen in this photo here on the skylobby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did they get the stairwells to fit? What about your second hallway that was perpendicular to the large hallway shown above? How did THAT fit between the elevators?
> 
> You and your theory are in a world of hurt Chris. These are critical questions you refuse to answer that makes you and your theory a bunch of crap.



Can't find anything wrong with my scaled drawing Chris? Is that why you won't debate me? I used YOUR dimensions for the core. We all know what was in the center of the core and I don't need the plans. Why do you keep making statements about the plans? I don't use anything from them to make my argument. My dimensions are from YOU and photos. The only way the core works is if there was NO CONCRETE CORE.

Discuss the scaled drawing and tell me what I am missing. From what I can see, your core can't physically contain all that was there. 23 express elevators able to hold 55 people. How big to you think those were Chris? 24 local elevators. 1 freight elevator. A 16' wide hallway running the length of the core. Another hallway running perpendicular to the 16' wide hallway. Staircases. The structural steel. 

It doesn't work. Prove me wrong. You can't even produce a scaled drawing to back what you say because you KNOW it doesn't work.

Until you show us a scaled drawing that fits all the was there into your dream core, it didn't exist.

How did people access the second set of doors of the express elevators that you have BLOCKED with your core? Come on Mr. designer. Let's see you answer that question.


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> lying piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Is there, I mean this seriously, at some point isn't it our responsibility to notify the FBI or someone about this dude?  I think he's just dumb enough to be a danger to himself and I think he needs help.
> 
> Terral, at the very least, can piece together a  bullshit argument.  He doesn't claim those who disagree with him are subverting the constitution for example.  Terral is so full of shit that his eyes are brown but he at least doesn't go there.
> 
> At what point do we call someone with our concerns about Chris and urge the authorities at least pay him a visit and give him some sort of examination to see where he went off the tracks?
> 
> All kidding aside, I would fell terrible if we didn't hear this twisted cry for help that has gone on since August 23.  I think he busted a gasket or something because he is just flat out nuts.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> personally, i think he is already in a psych hospital somewhere and sneaks out in the middle of the night and posts
Click to expand...


*I appreciate your views but, I was being extremely serious.
Do we have a responsibility to report someone who is THAT unbalanced?*


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Is there, I mean this seriously, at some point isn't it our responsibility to notify the FBI or someone about this dude?  I think he's just dumb enough to be a danger to himself and I think he needs help.
> 
> Terral, at the very least, can piece together a  bullshit argument.  He doesn't claim those who disagree with him are subverting the constitution for example.  Terral is so full of shit that his eyes are brown but he at least doesn't go there.
> 
> At what point do we call someone with our concerns about Chris and urge the authorities at least pay him a visit and give him some sort of examination to see where he went off the tracks?
> 
> All kidding aside, I would fell terrible if we didn't hear this twisted cry for help that has gone on since August 23.  I think he busted a gasket or something because he is just flat out nuts.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> personally, i think he is already in a psych hospital somewhere and sneaks out in the middle of the night and posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I appreciate your views but, I was being extremely serious.
> Do we have a responsibility to report someone who is THAT unbalanced?*
Click to expand...


Curious how efforts to keep the methods of mass murder secret that is enabled by a crime such as guiliani took the NYC WTC documents go unnoticed while efforts to see the US Constitution protected are considered "crazy" with a cognitive distortion of generalization and labeling.  

Oh, ......... the perpetrators of mass murder control you.  That figures.  That is exactly how they would want everybody to think.


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Is there, I mean this seriously, at some point isn't it our responsibility to notify the FBI or someone about this dude?  I think he's just dumb enough to be a danger to himself and I think he needs help.
> 
> Terral, at the very least, can piece together a  bullshit argument.  He doesn't claim those who disagree with him are subverting the constitution for example.  Terral is so full of shit that his eyes are brown but he at least doesn't go there.
> 
> At what point do we call someone with our concerns about Chris and urge the authorities at least pay him a visit and give him some sort of examination to see where he went off the tracks?
> 
> All kidding aside, I would fell terrible if we didn't hear this twisted cry for help that has gone on since August 23.  I think he busted a gasket or something because he is just flat out nuts.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> personally, i think he is already in a psych hospital somewhere and sneaks out in the middle of the night and posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I appreciate your views but, I was being extremely serious.
> Do we have a responsibility to report someone who is THAT unbalanced?*
Click to expand...

just how would you report someone like him


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> personally, i think he is already in a psych hospital somewhere and sneaks out in the middle of the night and posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I appreciate your views but, I was being extremely serious.
> Do we have a responsibility to report someone who is THAT unbalanced?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just how would you report someone like him
Click to expand...


Yeah, thats kind of what I'm asking. * Is *there someone we can call because I truly think that his train has left the rails.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwwwahhhhhhh you agents really have nothing better to do that try and pretend that it is resaonable to believe that the global magazine Newsweek with an interview of Leslie Robertson, the lead engineer of the towers, on September 13, 2001  misindentified part of a structure as a concrete core that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000  would not be corrected?
> 
> That sounds as obscene/absurd as your posts read.
> 
> Then the NYC mayor guiliani took the NYC WTC documents and courts will not force a return of the public documents.
> 
> On top of the fact that this is the most competent drawing the government can produce for the structure to show the public how it was built, supposedly
> 
> 
> 
> Then, on 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe that's why anyone from NIST wanting to see some, unidentified documents, had to sign non disclosure agreements explaining why NIST has this disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> MORON
> that's all that's needed
Click to expand...


You are busted again.  

Non disclosure agreements are what the perpetrators need to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  

There is no need whatsoever for Non disclosure agreements in the public interest, in fact the opposite is true.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwwwahhhhhhh you agents really have nothing better to do that try and pretend that it is resaonable to believe that the global magazine Newsweek with an interview of Leslie Robertson, the lead engineer of the towers, on September 13, 2001  misindentified part of a structure as a concrete core that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000  would not be corrected?
> 
> That sounds as obscene/absurd as your posts read.
> 
> Then the NYC mayor guiliani took the NYC WTC documents and courts will not force a return of the public documents.
> 
> On top of the fact that this is the most competent drawing the government can produce for the structure to show the public how it was built, supposedly
> 
> 
> 
> Then, on 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe that's why anyone from NIST wanting to see some, unidentified documents, had to sign non disclosure agreements explaining why NIST has this disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> MORON
> that's all that's needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are busted again.
> 
> Non disclosure agreements are what the perpetrators need to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> There is no need whatsoever for Non disclosure agreements in the public interest, in fact the opposite is true.
Click to expand...

MORON
yup you earned it


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwwwahhhhhhh you agents really have nothing better to do that try and pretend that it is resaonable to believe that the global magazine Newsweek with an interview of Leslie Robertson, the lead engineer of the towers, on September 13, 2001  misindentified part of a structure as a concrete core that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000  would not be corrected?
> 
> That sounds as obscene/absurd as your posts read.
> 
> Then the NYC mayor guiliani took the NYC WTC documents and courts will not force a return of the public documents.
> 
> On top of the fact that this is the most competent drawing the government can produce for the structure to show the public how it was built, supposedly
> 
> 
> 
> Then, on 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, maybe that's why anyone from NIST wanting to see some, unidentified documents, had to sign non disclosure agreements explaining why NIST has this disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> MORON
> that's all that's needed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are busted again.
> 
> Non disclosure agreements are what the perpetrators need to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> There is no need whatsoever for Non disclosure agreements in the public interest, in fact the opposite is true.
Click to expand...


PSsssssst...

Hey Chris.

If you were a structural designer, you'd have been fired. You actually believe in a core that is a physical impossibility. 

Is that why you can't make a scaled plan that works with your core dimensions and encompass all that was there?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORON
> that's all that's needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted again.
> 
> Non disclosure agreements are what the perpetrators need to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> There is no need whatsoever for Non disclosure agreements in the public interest, in fact the opposite is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MORON
> yup you earned it
Click to expand...


In your strange reverse speak/lie, that means you've earned your label of "agent".

The fact remains is that in 9-11 images there are massive concrete walls seen hundred of feet in the air,






and the supposed steel core columns are never seen.

That one in the background is on the opposite side is outside the concrete core wall which is on the left.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are busted again.
> 
> Non disclosure agreements are what the perpetrators need to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> There is no need whatsoever for Non disclosure agreements in the public interest, in fact the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> 
> MORON
> yup you earned it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your strange reverse speak/lie, that means you've earned your label of "agent".
> 
> The fact remains is that in 9-11 images there are massive concrete walls seen hundred of feet in the air,
> 
> 
> 
> and the supposed steel core columns are never seen.
> 
> That one in the background is on the opposite side is outside the concrete core wall which is on the left.
Click to expand...


yup, still a moron


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> PSsssssst...



Lying, deceiveing manipulating snake,

You'll do about anything to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  Your photoshopping is destined for history.

In order to attempt debunking the concrete core evidence, because there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns.  gamit, being the internet  stalker/debunker of concrete it is,  takes the position that the elevators opened onto the lobby making the concrete core impossible then tries to reinforce it with a photoshop ruse.

WTC 2 did have a completely redesigned core to get away from the difficult to rent WTC 1 (34% vacant in 2001) which had elevators that could only be accessed from the inside of the core via hallways.  At the lobby level, and only the lobby level, elevators went through the plane of the concrete core wall.  "The Engineering and construction of the Twin Towers" , mostly about WTC 1, spent a minute or 3 talking about WTC 2 to explain how the elevators went through the bottom of a 1,350 foot concrete wall all the way along the long axis.

There were short walls running perpendicular to the long axis that were behind each interior box column, 24 of  which surrounded the rectangular concrete tube from top to bottom.  The elevator opening to the lobby entry of the elevator boxed out in the back as you walked in from the lobby to what was one of the walls parallel to the escalator running the long axis.  WTC 2 also had twice as many hallways.

Wonder why W. Rodriguez hasn't resolved this issue and I've sent email and others have asked why he hasn't described the interior layout of WTC 1.

gamit had to make WTC 2 look like WTC 1.  What was done is that WTC 1 exterior objects were placed on another layer from image showing the inside of the perimeter columns.  That layer had the WTC 2 exterior through the windows made translucent then the objects of the WTC 1 exterior were positioned behind the perimeter walls.

This is a zoom of part of the image.  Notice the proportions of the windows of the footbridge appearing to be outside.  You see windows wider than they are tall.






Notice also that some of the footbridge windows show very faintly through the perimeter columns.

As a surveyor I instantly realized that the person that made the WTC exterior object did not understand perspectives well.  The site plan shows the footbridge orientation.  See the alignment of the "north bridge" west of WTC 1.






Such a angular relationship creates a large foreshortening of the true length of the line viewed, not the other way around as in the photoshopped image.  I found a video and took a screen shot then posted at breakfornews.com in the thread the admin had started there to attempt a grand debunking of the concrete core evidence.  stan and gam were the late players.  Here is the proper appearance of the foot bridge from WTC 1.






Then the admin at breakfronews.com posts another badly shopped image in an attempt to salvage their debunking.






The width of a square never gets wider horizontally than it is tall vertically unless you view it from above.  The windows of the foot bridge are square.

The sordid past of psyops concrete core stalker/debunkers having no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns FEMA told NIST were inside the towers.  You have no credibility, .. agent.


----------



## Christophera

Because FEMA lied gonad has no evidence so must invent ways to attempt to discredit what the lead engineer identified to Newsweek what the towers core was on September 13, 2001, ............ concrete.

Or what a structural engineer certified in 12 states identified in his safety report, concrete core.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

Or the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Because FEMA lied gonad has no evidence so must invent ways to attempt to discredit what the lead engineer identified to Newsweek what the towers core was on September 13, 2001, ............ concrete.
> 
> Or what a structural engineer certified in 12 states identified in his safety report, concrete core.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> Or the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.


yup, still a massive MORON


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> PSsssssst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying, deceiveing manipulating snake,
> 
> You'll do about anything to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  Your photoshopping is destined for history.
> 
> In order to attempt debunking the concrete core evidence, because there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns.  gamit, being the internet  stalker/debunker of concrete it is,  takes the position that the elevators opened onto the lobby making the concrete core impossible then tries to reinforce it with a photoshop ruse.
> 
> WTC 2 did have a completely redesigned core to get away from the difficult to rent WTC 1 (34% vacant in 2001) which had elevators that could only be accessed from the inside of the core via hallways.  At the lobby level, and only the lobby level, elevators went through the plane of the concrete core wall.  "The Engineering and construction of the Twin Towers" , mostly about WTC 1, spent a minute or 3 talking about WTC 2 to explain how the elevators went through the bottom of a 1,350 foot concrete wall all the way along the long axis.
> 
> There were short walls running perpendicular to the long axis that were behind each interior box column, 24 of  which surrounded the rectangular concrete tube from top to bottom.  The elevator opening to the lobby entry of the elevator boxed out in the back as you walked in from the lobby to what was one of the walls parallel to the escalator running the long axis.  WTC 2 also had twice as many hallways.
> 
> Wonder why W. Rodriguez hasn't resolved this issue and I've sent email and others have asked why he hasn't described the interior layout of WTC 1.
> 
> gamit had to make WTC 2 look like WTC 1.  What was done is that WTC 1 exterior objects were placed on another layer from image showing the inside of the perimeter columns.  That layer had the WTC 2 exterior through the windows made translucent then the objects of the WTC 1 exterior were positioned behind the perimeter walls.
> 
> This is a zoom of part of the image.  Notice the proportions of the windows of the footbridge appearing to be outside.  You see windows wider than they are tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice also that some of the footbridge windows show very faintly through the perimeter columns.
> 
> As a surveyor I instantly realized that the person that made the WTC exterior object did not understand perspectives well.  The site plan shows the footbridge orientation.  See the alignment of the "north bridge" west of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a angular relationship creates a large foreshortening of the true length of the line viewed, not the other way around as in the photoshopped image.  I found a video and took a screen shot then posted at breakfornews.com in the thread the admin had started there to attempt a grand debunking of the concrete core evidence.  stan and gam were the late players.  Here is the proper appearance of the foot bridge from WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the admin at breakfronews.com posts another badly shopped image in an attempt to salvage their debunking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The width of a square never gets wider horizontally than it is tall vertically unless you view it from above.  The windows of the foot bridge are square.
> 
> The sordid past of psyops concrete core stalker/debunkers having no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns FEMA told NIST were inside the towers.  You have no credibility, .. agent.
Click to expand...


I notice you didn't address my point which makes you a fraud.

I asked you to make a scaled plan of WTC1 using YOUR core and it's dimensions. Then I asked you to place all 24 local elevators, 23 express elevators, 16' wide hallway running the length of the long axis, a smaller hallway running perpendicular to the 16' hallway, stairwells, and support steel.

It's that simple Mr. Construction. You produce a working drawing of your core as you say it existed. Until you do, you're nothing more than a delusional fraud. The reason you keep ignoring my request is that you KNOW you can't fit your concrete core around all that was there in WTC1 and that it would prove you and your charade completely wrong.

So once again. Show us your core was physically possible. I have shown it was not by drawing my own scaled core drawing using YOUR dimensions of it. 

I guess you are just admitting I am correct as you won't show me where I am wrong. If you are saying my drawing is wrong, since it is based on the dimensions you provided, then you are saying that YOU are wrong.

Come on coward. Show me I'm wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a zoom of part of the image.  Notice the proportions of the windows of the footbridge appearing to be outside.  You see windows wider than they are tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice also that some of the footbridge windows show very faintly through the perimeter columns.
> 
> As a surveyor I instantly realized that the person that made the WTC exterior object did not understand perspectives well.  The site plan shows the footbridge orientation.  See the alignment of the "north bridge" west of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid. The windows are NOT wider than they are tall. I can't believe the amount of stupid coming from you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamolon

Here dumbass. I'll help you. Here is the same picture. I outlined the footbridge window (which is comprised of 3x3 rows of smaller windows) outside the WTC windows. How can you say that the window is WIDER (the horizontal line) then it is tall (the vertical line).


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> WTC 2 did have a completely redesigned core to get away from the difficult to rent WTC 1 (34% vacant in 2001) which had elevators that could only be accessed from the inside of the core via hallways.  At the lobby level, and only the lobby level, elevators went through the plane of the concrete core wall.  "The Engineering and construction of the Twin Towers" , mostly about WTC 1, spent a minute or 3 talking about WTC 2 to explain how the elevators went through the bottom of a 1,350 foot concrete wall all the way along the long axis.
> 
> There were short walls running perpendicular to the long axis that were behind each interior box column, 24 of  which surrounded the rectangular concrete tube from top to bottom.  The elevator opening to the lobby entry of the elevator boxed out in the back as you walked in from the lobby to what was one of the walls parallel to the escalator running the long axis.  WTC 2 also had twice as many hallways.



Draw us a picture fraud because what you just explained makes no sense whatsoever. Why is it always words with you? And never any drawings? Is it because it's easier to confuse people?



Christophera said:


> Wonder why W. Rodriguez hasn't resolved this issue and I've sent email and others have asked why he hasn't described the interior layout of WTC 1.



He has responded. I wrote him a couple of emails and he said to look at the plans that are out there for an accurate description of the towers. You are full of crap. There are people who worked there that I have spoken to that say that you are full of crap. 

Instead of spewing your fantasies, why don't seek out folks who worked there and ask. 

Yeah, you want the truth.

What a pile of crap you are.


----------



## Gamolon

Big problem for you. I have drawn out your core and added the elevators inside. Here's what I get.





How come the 16' wide hallway doesn't fit now? I can't get the stairwells in there. What about the hallway that was perpendicular to the 16' wide hallway? What about your four concrete walls that supposedly divided the core into four cells? Where's the structural steel supposed to go?

You're a joke. I have proved you wrong in one drawing using your own dimensions and nothing fits. That's why you won't debate me.  This is the end of the line for you here.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Here dumbass. I'll help you. Here is the same picture. I outlined the footbridge window (which is comprised of 3x3 rows of smaller windows) outside the WTC windows. How can you say that the window is WIDER (the horizontal line) then it is tall (the vertical line).



Bbwwwwwwwaaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaa, y

We can see the footbridge bleeding through the perimeter columns.

This is what the footbridge windows should look like.






You are a fraud agent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> You are a fraud agent.



Must be fun schooling these people and taking these disinformation agent frauds to school huh Chris?


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fraud agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be fun schooling these people and taking these disinformation agent frauds to school huh Chris?
Click to expand...


It is beginning to have certain satisfaction.  I know people, given a chance with real information, can see simple things are very wrong in what the truth movements leadership has embraced, and rejected.  Primarily because they never explain anything and propose no uses for their information.

The false leaders must have a false flock as well, because no ordinary sheep would follow such morons for very long.

The dumbing down of America included a full removal of all traces of the methods of mind control that creates the secrecy that we no contend with.  Accordingly the public can't imagine how a false flock would be assembled or how to detect they are not real.

You can see the psyops working the concept relating to governmental secrecy, or intentional control through planned distractional expose, when agents posing as truthers say, "How could the government ever keep such a secret?  They are inept bumblers"


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fraud agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be fun schooling these people and taking these disinformation agent frauds to school huh Chris?
Click to expand...

you are a bigger moron than he is
all you ever do it clap for others delusions


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fraud agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be fun schooling these people and taking these disinformation agent frauds to school huh Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is beginning to have certain satisfaction.  I know people, given a chance with real information, can see simple things are very wrong in what the truth movements leadership has embraced, and rejected.  Primarily because they never explain anything and propose no uses for their information.
> 
> The false leaders must have a false flock as well, because no ordinary sheep would follow such morons for very long.
> 
> The dumbing down of America included a full removal of all traces of the methods of mind control that creates the secrecy that we no contend with.  Accordingly the public can't imagine how a false flock would be assembled or how to detect they are not real.
> 
> You can see the psyops working the concept relating to governmental secrecy, or intentional control through planned distractional expose, when agents posing as truthers say, "How could the government ever keep such a secret?  They are inept bumblers"
Click to expand...

yes, most people see you for the totally delusional fuckup that you are


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be fun schooling these people and taking these disinformation agent frauds to school huh Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is beginning to have certain satisfaction.  I know people, given a chance with real information, can see simple things are very wrong in what the truth movements leadership has embraced, and rejected.  Primarily because they never explain anything and propose no uses for their information.
> 
> The false leaders must have a false flock as well, because no ordinary sheep would follow such morons for very long.
> 
> The dumbing down of America included a full removal of all traces of the methods of mind control that creates the secrecy that we no contend with.  Accordingly the public can't imagine how a false flock would be assembled or how to detect they are not real.
> 
> You can see the psyops working the concept relating to governmental secrecy, or intentional control through planned distractional expose, when agents posing as truthers say, "How could the government ever keep such a secret?  They are inept bumblers"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, most people see you for the totally delusional fuckup that you are
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would hope to benefit from you saying that.  Your efforts to diminish the fact of the FEMA deception are without any factual basis, so you clearly have no other strategy.

The core structure incompetently describes with this diagram,






is never seen in the core area of either tower on 9-11.






What is seen matches what the lead engineer provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 describing a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is beginning to have certain satisfaction.  I know people, given a chance with real information, can see simple things are very wrong in what the truth movements leadership has embraced, and rejected.  Primarily because they never explain anything and propose no uses for their information.
> 
> The false leaders must have a false flock as well, because no ordinary sheep would follow such morons for very long.
> 
> The dumbing down of America included a full removal of all traces of the methods of mind control that creates the secrecy that we no contend with.  Accordingly the public can't imagine how a false flock would be assembled or how to detect they are not real.
> 
> You can see the psyops working the concept relating to governmental secrecy, or intentional control through planned distractional expose, when agents posing as truthers say, "How could the government ever keep such a secret?  They are inept bumblers"
> 
> 
> 
> yes, most people see you for the totally delusional fuckup that you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would hope to benefit from you saying that.  Your efforts to diminish the fact of the FEMA deception are without any factual basis, so you clearly have no other strategy.
> 
> The core structure incompetently describes with this diagram,
> 
> 
> 
> is never seen in the core area of either tower on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen matches what the lead engineer provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 describing a concrete core.
Click to expand...

except that you cant tell what the fuck it is, numbnuts
you remain delusional since ALL the plans say no concrete in the core above grade
you continue to show everyone what a fucking moronic idiot you are

seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, most people see you for the totally delusional fuckup that you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would hope to benefit from you saying that.  Your efforts to diminish the fact of the FEMA deception are without any factual basis, so you clearly have no other strategy.
> 
> The core structure incompetently describes with this diagram,
> 
> 
> 
> is never seen in the core area of either tower on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen matches what the lead engineer provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 describing a concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that you cant tell what the fuck it is, numbnuts
Click to expand...


You misrepresent the facts.  I knew what was in the core before the image showing the concret core was found.  Recall, Dr. Ron Larsen found signs that the 2 hour 1990 PBS documentary I saw was in the records of libraries.  Here is a .mp3 of his readio show where he describes the search for a copy of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers."

BTW, even if I hadn't seen the documentary and did not know how the towers were made, I would still recognize concrete in the masses seen.

The perpetrators would want you to pretend that people could not recognize the concrete when in fact they can. And they can plainly see there are no steel core columns in the core area as the FEMA diagram shows.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would hope to benefit from you saying that.  Your efforts to diminish the fact of the FEMA deception are without any factual basis, so you clearly have no other strategy.
> 
> The core structure incompetently describes with this diagram,
> 
> 
> 
> is never seen in the core area of either tower on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen matches what the lead engineer provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 describing a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> except that you cant tell what the fuck it is, numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misrepresent the facts.  I knew what was in the core before the image showing the concret core was found.  Recall, Dr. Ron Larsen found signs that the 2 hour 1990 PBS documentary I saw was in the records of libraries.  Here is a .mp3 of his readio show where he describes the search for a copy of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers."
> 
> BTW, even if I hadn't seen the documentary and did not know how the towers were made, I would still recognize concrete in the masses seen.
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that people could not recognize the concrete when in fact they can. And they can plainly see there are no steel core columns in the core area as the FEMA diagram shows.
Click to expand...

you see things that are NOT there
i've seen the documentaries on the construction
no concrete above grade in the towers core
it was a design feature they made very well known


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that you cant tell what the fuck it is, numbnuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent the facts.  I knew what was in the core before the image showing the concret core was found.  Recall, Dr. Ron Larsen found signs that the 2 hour 1990 PBS documentary I saw was in the records of libraries.  Here is a .mp3 of his readio show where he describes the search for a copy of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers."
> 
> BTW, even if I hadn't seen the documentary and did not know how the towers were made, I would still recognize concrete in the masses seen.
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that people could not recognize the concrete when in fact they can. And they can plainly see there are no steel core columns in the core area as the FEMA diagram shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you see things that are NOT there
> i
Click to expand...


You mean you want people to see things that are not there like steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent the facts.  I knew what was in the core before the image showing the concret core was found.  Recall, Dr. Ron Larsen found signs that the 2 hour 1990 PBS documentary I saw was in the records of libraries.  Here is a .mp3 of his readio show where he describes the search for a copy of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers."
> 
> BTW, even if I hadn't seen the documentary and did not know how the towers were made, I would still recognize concrete in the masses seen.
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that people could not recognize the concrete when in fact they can. And they can plainly see there are no steel core columns in the core area as the FEMA diagram shows.
> 
> 
> 
> you see things that are NOT there
> i
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you want people to see things that are not there like steel core columns.
Click to expand...

no concrete there, and the steel columns had already fallen, asswipe


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you see things that are NOT there
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you want people to see things that are not there like steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no concrete there, and the steel columns had already fallen, asswipe
Click to expand...


If you  assert a thing, you need evidence to support that it is of substance.

Again, you have no substance.

Have they already fallen here?  How come we do not see them?






Or here,






I know why.  It is because the steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel and had no lateral strength.  Butt plates on the tops show they were joined weakly.


----------



## Christophera

agent divot has no evidence and cannot oppose the truth with any substance.  

The agent only provides statements intended to create attitudes which in turn control perceptions.  All for the purpose of concealing the true structural design of the towers and prevent the public from demanding a valid cause of death in a case of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> agent divot has no evidence and cannot oppose the truth with any substance.
> 
> The agent only provides statements intended to create attitudes which in turn control perceptions.  All for the purpose of concealing the true structural design of the towers and prevent the public from demanding a valid cause of death in a case of mass murder.


LOL i dont have to post anything to prove you are a moron, your posts do that quite effectively


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would like you to pretend that such was true, but in reality, the public can see that your posting is basically incoherent and you don't even try to make an argument, let alone act as American would when faced with a threat to the Constitution as great as deprivation of due process in 3,000 murders.  You don't even think the standards applied to immigrants applies to you.

Clearly, you do care not about the Constitution.



FEMA lied about the core of the towers.  Therefore the cause of death produced by NIST is invalid.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would like you to pretend that such was true, but in reality, the public can see that your posting is basically incoherent and you don't even try to make an argument, let alone act as American would when faced with a threat to the Constitution as great as deprivation of due process in 3,000 murders.  You don't even think the standards applied to immigrants applies to you.
> 
> Clearly, you do care not about the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA lied about the core of the towers.  Therefore the cause of death produced by NIST is invalid.



fuck off, dickface.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would like you to pretend that such was true, but in reality, the public can see that your posting is basically incoherent and you don't even try to make an argument, let alone act as American would when faced with a threat to the Constitution as great as deprivation of due process in 3,000 murders.  You don't even think the standards applied to immigrants applies to you.
> 
> Clearly, you do care not about the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA lied about the core of the towers.  Therefore the cause of death produced by NIST is invalid.


FEMA did no such thing
at least not as proved by you
i'm still open to believing that FEMA might have decived some, but still havent seen any proof of it from YOU
you are nothing but a fucking LIAR


----------



## Christophera

The only independently verified evidence shows that FEMA lied.

FEMA says this was the core,







then on 9-11 we see the core of WTC 2 and it can only be concrete.






No, trying to call it gypsum will suffice.  Gypsum would be destroyed by debris and what is seen is too uniformly solid.

Not to mention, there is lots of corroboration from independently sources.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The only independently verified evidence shows that FEMA lied.
> 
> FEMA says this was the core,
> 
> 
> 
> then on 9-11 we see the core of WTC 2 and it can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> No, trying to call it gypsum will suffice.  Gypsum would be destroyed by debris and what is seen is too uniformly solid.
> 
> Not to mention, there is lots of corroboration from independently sources.


Mr Brown is still lying


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only independently verified evidence shows that FEMA lied.
> 
> FEMA says this was the core,
> 
> 
> 
> then on 9-11 we see the core of WTC 2 and it can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> No, trying to call it gypsum will suffice.  Gypsum would be destroyed by debris and what is seen is too uniformly solid.
> 
> Not to mention, there is lots of corroboration from independently sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Brown is still lying
Click to expand...


By now we know that means that is what you are doing.  Since you've posted  no evidence to support what ever it is you are asserting.

I've proven that the ex mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception, and a judge ignored federal laws to let him do it.

Corruption is invisible to you as an agent of the infiltration.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only independently verified evidence shows that FEMA lied.
> 
> FEMA says this was the core,
> 
> 
> 
> then on 9-11 we see the core of WTC 2 and it can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> No, trying to call it gypsum will suffice.  Gypsum would be destroyed by debris and what is seen is too uniformly solid.
> 
> Not to mention, there is lots of corroboration from independently sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Brown is still lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By now we know that means that is what you are doing.  Since you've posted  no evidence to support what ever it is you are asserting.
> 
> I've proven that the ex mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception, and a judge ignored federal laws to let him do it.
> 
> Corruption is invisible to you as an agent of the infiltration.
Click to expand...

and Mr Brown returned and is still lying
the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
thus you have proven yourself a MORON


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Brown is still lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By now we know that means that is what you are doing.  Since you've posted  no evidence to support what ever it is you are asserting.
> 
> I've proven that the ex mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception, and a judge ignored federal laws to let him do it.
> 
> Corruption is invisible to you as an agent of the infiltration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and Mr Brown returned and is still lying
> the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
> thus you have proven yourself a MORON
Click to expand...


nameless agent has returned and is still lying
the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
thus you have proven yourself a agent

This,




is not this,


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> By now we know that means that is what you are doing.  Since you've posted  no evidence to support what ever it is you are asserting.
> 
> I've proven that the ex mayor, guiliani took the NYC WTC documents enabling the FEMA deception, and a judge ignored federal laws to let him do it.
> 
> Corruption is invisible to you as an agent of the infiltration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mr Brown returned and is still lying
> the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
> thus you have proven yourself a MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nameless agent has returned and is still lying
> the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
> thus you have proven yourself a agent
> 
> This,
> 
> is not this,
Click to expand...

Mr Brown remains the liar and has proven himself a complete moron and quite possibly insane
he seriously needs professional help so that he isnt a danger to himself or others


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Mr Brown returned and is still lying
> the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
> thus you have proven yourself a MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nameless agent has returned and is still lying
> the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
> thus you have proven yourself a agent
> 
> This,
> 
> is not this,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr Brown remains the liar and has proven himself a complete moron and quite possibly insane
> he seriously needs professional help so that he isnt a danger to himself or others
Click to expand...


Again with no evidence the agent returns making baseless accusations in order to further the public confusion and misinfomration endangering the Constitution.

Disinformation is all the agent can do.

Despite the grief some Americans feel,






the agent pretends it is okay to ignore facts.


----------



## Christophera

*America needs the truth!*






The truth will protect the living, and every person that died on that day would want that for those they loved.

This core did not exist,






A concrete tubular core did.






Due process must be served.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> nameless agent has returned and is still lying
> the evidence HAS been posted, you refuse to admit it
> thus you have proven yourself a agent
> 
> This,
> 
> is not this,
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Brown remains the liar and has proven himself a complete moron and quite possibly insane
> he seriously needs professional help so that he isnt a danger to himself or others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with no evidence the agent returns making baseless accusations in order to further the public confusion and misinfomration endangering the Constitution.
> 
> Disinformation is all the agent can do.
> 
> Despite the grief some Americans feel,
> 
> 
> 
> the agent pretends it is okay to ignore facts.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking disgusting liar and a pig
i dont need to do anything more than say that


----------



## Christophera

Seven years later, and the cause of death is still not correct.






Now it is eight years.

The deception of NIST, charged with analysing the buildings for collapse, the suspected cause of death, invalidates the analysis.  

This is concrete 






not a steel structure like, FEMA states it was.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Seven years later, and the cause of death is still not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is eight years.
> 
> The deception of NIST, charged with analysing the buildings for collapse, the suspected cause of death, invalidates the analysis.
> 
> This is concrete
> 
> 
> 
> not a steel structure like, FEMA states it was.


more proof you are a disgusting PIG


----------



## Christophera

But when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
, that really made the deception of NIST possible.  the plans are _When silverstein leaked Robertsons preliminary, obsolete blueprints as digitally altered scans, then the truth movement was deceived._?

Here is what the digital alterations look like.






Then gatekeeping agents patrol the forums with google looking for people talking about the truth, to try and dismiss facts, evidence and reason with profane, depraved, BS.

Welcome to the psyops hosted locally by divot, elicit and toto.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> But when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents
> , that really made the deception of NIST possible.  the plans are _When silverstein leaked Robertsons preliminary, obsolete blueprints as digitally altered scans, then the truth movement was deceived._?
> 
> Here is what the digital alterations look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Then gatekeeping agents patrol the forums with google looking for people talking about the truth, to try and dismiss facts, evidence and reason with profane, depraved, BS.
> 
> Welcome to the psyops hosted locally by divot, elicit and toto.


when will it get through your MASSIVELY thick skull that most people think you are FUCING NUTZ
and we are not agents of any kind, only in your delusional mind
we already know the truth and you aren't even in the same universe with it


----------



## Christophera

Easy to say that you know the truth, because you've posted no evidence, and you are the only one posting.

Where as I've posted real evidence and used real reasoning to show it is absolutely consistent.  

I've described your behaviors as serving the perpetrators interests, and they logically do.  No ordinary human being would do what you are doing.  Secret methods of mass murder are fundmentally repugnant to human beings, so that is where the depravity begins to show, even if you are on a contract/slave/servant basis with the perps..


----------



## Godboy

Christophera said:


> Easy to say that you know the truth, because you've posted no evidence, and you are the only one posting.
> 
> Where as I've posted real evidence and used real reasoning to show it is absolutely consistent.
> 
> I've described your behaviors as serving the perpetrators interests, and they logically do.  No ordinary human being would do what you are doing.  Secret methods of mass murder are fundmentally repugnant to human beings, so that is where the depravity begins to show, even if you are on a contract/slave/servant basis with the perps..



Didint you hear? It turned out that it was a bunch of muslim extremists that hijacked some planes and crashed them. It was all over the news for awhile. Surprised you missed it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Easy to say that you know the truth, because you've posted no evidence, and you are the only one posting.
> 
> Where as I've posted real evidence and used real reasoning to show it is absolutely consistent.
> 
> I've described your behaviors as serving the perpetrators interests, and they logically do.  No ordinary human being would do what you are doing.  Secret methods of mass murder are fundmentally repugnant to human beings, so that is where the depravity begins to show, even if you are on a contract/slave/servant basis with the perps..


you are an IDIOT and a MORON
i have posted proof and you prove me right for calling you an idiot and a moron by claiming i havent


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Come on. Debate me. How come my scaled drawing of your core, using your dimensions, not fit around everything that was there?





Once I place the 23 express elevators and 24 local elevators inside your core, i have no room for anything else. 

I can't fit the 16' wide hallway in there.

I can't fit the stairwells.

People don't have access to the express elevator doors against your concrete wall.

Why does it not fit Chris? 



Must be why you won't debate this. Because you can't. Show me where I'm wrong.


----------



## Mister T

Just wait. When Bush declares martial law, you'll see the truth....


----------



## Gamolon

Mister T said:


> Just wait. When Bush declares martial law, you'll see the truth....



Bush?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Mister T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait. When Bush declares martial law, you'll see the truth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush?
Click to expand...

LOL

i'm hoping that was sarcasm


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris. Come on. Debate me. How come my scaled drawing of your core, using your dimensions, not fit around everything that was there?
> Must be why you won't debate this. Because you can't. Show me where I'm wrong.



Your scaled drawing is based on silversteins plans which are obsolete and proven so by comparison to GZ images of remnants of the tower which do not show a massive concrete wall with a tiny hallway running the length of it.  And, you don't have the integrity to admit it, because then you have NOTHING to support your position.

Of course expecting you to admit your dimensional model is wrong after your photoshopping is silly.  You are an f'nnnnn criminal.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris. Come on. Debate me. How come my scaled drawing of your core, using your dimensions, not fit around everything that was there?
> Must be why you won't debate this. Because you can't. Show me where I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scaled drawing is based on silversteins plans which are obsolete and proven so by comparison to GZ images of remnants of the tower which do not show a massive concrete wall with a tiny hallway running the length of it.  And, you don't have the integrity to admit it, because then you have NOTHING to support your position.
> 
> Of course expecting you to admit your dimensional model is wrong after your photoshopping is silly.  You are an f'nnnnn criminal.
Click to expand...


Sorry dumbass, but my scaled drawing was created using YOUR VERY OWN DIMENSIONS. So if you are saying my drawing is incorrect, you are saying that your dimensions are incorrect. I used nothing from the plans to make that drawing.

Now that you've been corrected, please continue. You can't prove me wrong.

As far as your "tiny hall", you're full of crap. The width was about 16' wide. Not to mention the fact that you successfully blocked in the second door of the express elevators. 

Your theory has fallen apart and your refusal to produce a scaled drawing of how the core was situated within your fantasy core is proof that you know you're wrong.


----------



## Godboy

Hmm, Gamolon is wiping the floor with you. His repeated verbal beatdowns are entertaining.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Here's the drawing you gave us a long time ago.






See those dimensions? I was them when I had drawn this scaled core.





Here's one of the "tiny hallways" you are talking about. Yeah, they're tiny all right. Looks to be about 16' wide like I said. It's from one of the skylobbies.





Any reason why your drawing here shows the "tiny hallways" as fitting right in between the columns, which were spaced 20' apart according to you? I mean you have drawn the hallways about the same size as the spacing between. And now you say "tiny hallways"?


----------



## Mister T

Gamolon said:


> Mister T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait. When Bush declares martial law, you'll see the truth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush?
Click to expand...




What? He stepped down?

Terral lied to me again...

I gotta stop listening to these truthers...


----------



## Mister T

Godboy said:


> Hmm, Gamolon is wiping the floor with you. His repeated verbal beatdowns are entertaining.


^
|
|
What (s)he said​


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Sorry dumbass, but my scaled drawing was created using YOUR VERY OWN DIMENSIONS.



Only part, the core dimensions that I remembered but have since found evidence showing I had erroneously applied the long axis wall thickness to the narrow end.  The other dimensions you use come from silversteins plans which nobody else but you can read, and you admitted that once at bfn but not since then .  because the plans are invalidated.

Wonder why only gasmit can read silverteins plans?  Yea, wonder.

Meanwhile you are a proven fraud conspiring with administrators of message boards conducting cointelpro BS with poorly photoshopped images.  The proof, again.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windows of the footbride outside are wider than they are tall.  In reality the windows are square.






Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency.






Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.






The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a site plan.






They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbass, but my scaled drawing was created using YOUR VERY OWN DIMENSIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only part, the core dimensions that I remembered but have since found evidence showing I had erroneously applied the long axis wall thickness to the narrow end.  The other dimensions you use come from silversteins plans which nobody else but you can read, and you admitted that once at bfn but not since then .  because the plans are invalidated.
> 
> Wonder why only gasmit can read silverteins plans?  Yea, wonder.
> 
> Meanwhile you are a proven fraud conspiring with administrators of message boards conducting cointelpro BS with poorly photoshopped images.  The proof, again.
> 
> agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.
> 
> The first image.  Note the windows of the footbride outside are wider than they are tall.  In reality the windows are square.
> 
> 
> 
> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.
> 
> 
> 
> The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a site plan.
> 
> 
> 
> They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.
Click to expand...

proving NOTHING of what you claim
you keep proving that you are a fucking insane asshole


----------



## Christophera

America needs the truth,






for justice, ....... and preservation of its Constituton.

You probably don't care about that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> America needs the truth,
> 
> 
> 
> for justice, ....... and preservation of its Constituton.
> 
> You probably don't care about that.


you dont care either
you just want to USE those peoples grief for your lies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> America needs the truth,
> 
> 
> 
> for justice, ....... and preservation of its Constituton.
> 
> You probably don't care about that.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont care either
> you just want to USE those peoples grief for your lies
Click to expand...


If you could show me official plans, that might mean something.  Otherwise it just shows that you support the secret methods of mass murder to try to wriggle away from that guilt you know.

I can show that the agency charged with analysing the presumed cause of death has a disclaimer that would allow them to use the sunday funnies for plans.  I can show that guiliani took the NYC WTC documents and a NY state judge refused to follow and uphold federal law and return the public documents to public offices.


----------



## Christophera

Still, in all these pages, not one image from 9-11 showing steel core column in the core area.  Not one!

FEMA did misrepresent the Towers core and the cause of death is invalidated.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Still, in all these pages, not one image from 9-11 showing steel core column in the core area.  Not one!
> 
> FEMA did misrepresent the Towers core and the cause of death is invalidated.


yes, there were
i posted several from construction
you lie


what a clown
Mr Brown


----------



## Gamolon

Mister T said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mister T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait. When Bush declares martial law, you'll see the truth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? He stepped down?
> 
> Terral lied to me again...
> 
> I gotta stop listening to these truthers...
Click to expand...


I started to believe you until I checked the latest news...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris. Come on. Debate me. How come my scaled drawing of your core, using your dimensions, not fit around everything that was there?
> Must be why you won't debate this. Because you can't. Show me where I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scaled drawing is based on silversteins plans which are obsolete and proven so by comparison to GZ images of remnants of the tower which do not show a massive concrete wall with a tiny hallway running the length of it.  And, you don't have the integrity to admit it, because then you have NOTHING to support your position.
> 
> Of course expecting you to admit your dimensional model is wrong after your photoshopping is silly.  You are an f'nnnnn criminal.
Click to expand...


Ok smartass. Here's where it comes down to your touted "construction/design knowledge".

Please tell me what dimensions I used from the blueprints. Let's see what you come up with. if you're going to say the elevator sizes, I've got news for you. Go look up information on the types of elevators that were used ion the towers and see if you come up with platform sizes. Then figure out he shaft sizes to accommodate them. THEN add in the support steel. See what sizes "rectangles" you get for both the express elevators and the local elevators. Here's a couple clues. Go measure some elevators yourself. Also, the express elevators were designed for 50 people. How big do you think they were?

So again, what dimensions am I using from the blueprints?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> So again, what dimensions am I using from the blueprints?



The elevator dimensions.

BTW, you've completely screwed up.  "Tiny" hallway" is this hallway running the length of the core wall at its base.

Liars protecting liars are always misrepresenting whatever will help the lie.

Still, no image of steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11.  All we have is this, and it is obviously a concrete core.






which is obviously NOT what FEMA said it was.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again, what dimensions am I using from the blueprints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elevator dimensions.
Click to expand...




Wrong!!!! Go look up they elevators they actually used idiot. Get the platform area. Then figure out the shaft space and add in the support steel. How big would one of the rectangles be? How much space would be taken up by a pair of them?

If you can't figure it out for yourself, then you obviously have NO clue. This is why you continue to believe your own garbage. All assumptions with no evidence.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again, what dimensions am I using from the blueprints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elevator dimensions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!!!! Go look up they elevators they actually used idiot.
Click to expand...


How about you just come up with credible sources all on your own.  I'll waste no time with your subterfuge.  

Come up with THE official plans for example.  

I have images of a concrete core on 9-11, the last exposure of the core of the Twin towers.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The elevator dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!!!! Go look up they elevators they actually used idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you just come up with credible sources all on your own.  I'll waste no time with your subterfuge.
> 
> Come up with THE official plans for example.
> 
> I have images of a concrete core on 9-11, the last exposure of the core of the Twin towers.
Click to expand...


I've proven your visual assumption to be wrong on with the fact that your core can't physically surround what was there. Until you prove me wrong by discussing my scaled drawing and what it proves, your descriptions and musings mean nothing. All you need to do is supply us with your own scaled drawing with your core physically fitting.

You said you could do it no problem, but fail to do so.

Why?

We all know why. Because you KNOW it doesn't work. 

So prove my drawing wrong or provide your own. The information is out there for elevator sizes and everything. No "fake blueprints" needed or used. 

Have at it Mr. Construction.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong!!!! Go look up they elevators they actually used idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you just come up with credible sources all on your own.  I'll waste no time with your subterfuge.
> 
> Come up with THE official plans for example.
> 
> I have images of a concrete core on 9-11, the last exposure of the core of the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've proven your visual assumption to be wrong
Click to expand...


You've only proven that you are capable of conspiractorial deceptions with photoshop along with the admin of breakfornews.com and misrepresenting facts.

Here's the proof on the page before this one.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-113.html#post1612040

Basically you fraud/agents are about pushing facts, evidence and reason off the last page with your lies and crap.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you just come up with credible sources all on your own.  I'll waste no time with your subterfuge.
> 
> Come up with THE official plans for example.
> 
> I have images of a concrete core on 9-11, the last exposure of the core of the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven your visual assumption to be wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've only proven that you are capable of conspiractorial deceptions with photoshop along with the admin of breakfornews.com and misrepresenting facts.
> 
> Here's the proof on the page before this one.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-113.html#post1612040
> 
> Basically you fraud/agents are about pushing facts, evidence and reason off the last page with your lies and crap.
Click to expand...


You can't prove my drawing wrong then? I guess your whole theory has come crumbling down around you fraud. My proof trumps anything you have because I have shown that your core doesn't fit ANYWHERE. This makes any and all of your claims and assumption nothing more than worthless crap.


----------



## Gamolon

Bottom line Chris, if you can't produce a working drawing to even show your core would have physically fit, then your dead in the water right there. That would prove that what you claim is in all your photos is WRONG.

So show us your core would work or you're done.

I have proven it doesn't. Therefore all your subsequent claims are bogus.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Bottom line Chris, if you can't produce a working drawing to even show your core would have physically fit, then your dead in the water right there. That would prove that what you claim is in all your photos is WRONG.
> 
> So show us your core would work or you're done.
> 
> I have proven it doesn't. Therefore all your subsequent claims are bogus.



I've shown the core, and it obviously worked, and was concrete as shown in ALL 9-11 showing the core, or the structure surrounding it.  The dimensional basis you use for elevators is fraudulent, and proven so.

Yea, we're done.  Your psyops is failed agent.  Go back to bfn and photoshop some lobbies as is shown here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-113.html#post1612040


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line Chris, if you can't produce a working drawing to even show your core would have physically fit, then your dead in the water right there. That would prove that what you claim is in all your photos is WRONG.
> 
> So show us your core would work or you're done.
> 
> I have proven it doesn't. Therefore all your subsequent claims are bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shown the core, and it obviously worked, and was concrete as shown in ALL 9-11 showing the core, or the structure surrounding it.  The dimensional basis you use for elevators is fraudulent, and proven so.
> 
> Yea, we're done.  Your psyops is failed agent.  Go back to bfn and photoshop some lobbies as is shown here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-113.html#post1612040
Click to expand...


Sorry dumbass, but you haven't proven my dimensions to be fraudulent. you just make the claim without any proof. What an ass. Show me how my dimensions are fraudulent. You already claimed that I got them from the blueprints which is incorrect. 

Like I said, my drawing is solid. You can't even provide dimensions for the elevators to show me that they're wrong.



Your core has been effectively shown to be nothing but garbage. You're a joke.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Sorry dumbass, but you haven't proven my dimensions to be fraudulent.



You base your elevator dimensions on silversteins fake plans and they are proven to be digitally altered and otherwise DO NOT represent remnants of the towers at GZ.

Loose Change and the faked WTC 1 plans

And I've proven you photoshop with fintan dunne of breakfornews.com BECAUSE you have no evidence other than misrepresentations.

If this is not true, show us an image of the supposed "steel core collumns" in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbass, but you haven't proven my dimensions to be fraudulent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You base your elevator dimensions on silversteins fake plans and they are proven to be digitally altered and otherwise DO NOT represent remnants of the towers at GZ.
> 
> Loose Change and the faked WTC 1 plans
> 
> And I've proven you photoshop with fintan dunne of breakfornews.com BECAUSE you have no evidence other than misrepresentations.
> 
> If this is not true, show us an image of the supposed "steel core collumns" in the core area on 9-11.
Click to expand...


Wow your friggin' dense. I didn't get the dimensions from the blueprints. The information came from elsewhere. 

The point is YOU can't produce a working drawing of your core. 

Case closed.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbass, but you haven't proven my dimensions to be fraudulent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You base your elevator dimensions on silversteins fake plans and they are proven to be digitally altered and otherwise DO NOT represent remnants of the towers at GZ.
> 
> Loose Change and the faked WTC 1 plans
> 
> And I've proven you photoshop with fintan dunne of breakfornews.com BECAUSE you have no evidence other than misrepresentations.
> 
> If this is not true, show us an image of the supposed "steel core collumns" in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow your friggin' dense. I didn't get the dimensions from the blueprints. The information came from elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Form "elsewhere", gee that sure is competent and accountable.  I said earlier that you admitted it once and will not identify your source, so you are consistently using deception to protect the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11 possibly relating to the buildings true design.

The grief of millions rides with your karma.






The US Constitution will stand because you have failed.


----------



## eots

elsewhere..?..so if I want to ink to that is it elsewhere.com or .org ?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You base your elevator dimensions on silversteins fake plans and they are proven to be digitally altered and otherwise DO NOT represent remnants of the towers at GZ.
> 
> Loose Change and the faked WTC 1 plans
> 
> And I've proven you photoshop with fintan dunne of breakfornews.com BECAUSE you have no evidence other than misrepresentations.
> 
> If this is not true, show us an image of the supposed "steel core collumns" in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow your friggin' dense. I didn't get the dimensions from the blueprints. The information came from elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Form "elsewhere", gee that sure is competent and accountable.  I said earlier that you admitted it once and will not identify your source, so you are consistently using deception to protect the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11 possibly relating to the buildings true design.
> 
> The grief of millions rides with your karma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US Constitution will stand because you have failed.
Click to expand...


"Elsewhere" is just as good as your "documentary that you can't find" isn't it?

I've told you my source before, but you're just to stupid to remember. Here I'll help you again.
Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998

They discuss the elevator system in great detail.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow your friggin' dense. I didn't get the dimensions from the blueprints. The information came from elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Form "elsewhere", gee that sure is competent and accountable.  I said earlier that you admitted it once and will not identify your source, so you are consistently using deception to protect the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11 possibly relating to the buildings true design.
> 
> The grief of millions rides with your karma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US Constitution will stand because you have failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Elsewhere" is just as good as your "documentary that you can't find" isn't it?
> 
> I've told you my source before, but you're just to stupid to remember. Here I'll help you again.
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> 
> They discuss the elevator system in great detail.
Click to expand...


As usual you are lying.

Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998

Does not discuss the elevator system in great detail.  There are no elevator car dimensions other than 7.8 SQ. m

It is a very general and over all discription.

What I remember is you only divulged once, that you use silversteins plans and of course, ........ you are the only one that has a legible copy to do that.

Bwhaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa, ....... agent.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form "elsewhere", gee that sure is competent and accountable.  I said earlier that you admitted it once and will not identify your source, so you are consistently using deception to protect the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11 possibly relating to the buildings true design.
> 
> The grief of millions rides with your karma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US Constitution will stand because you have failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Elsewhere" is just as good as your "documentary that you can't find" isn't it?
> 
> I've told you my source before, but you're just to stupid to remember. Here I'll help you again.
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> 
> They discuss the elevator system in great detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual you are lying.
> 
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> 
> Does not discuss the elevator system in great detail.  There are no elevator car dimensions other than 7.8 SQ. m
> 
> It is a very general and over all discription.
> 
> What I remember is you only divulged once, that you use silversteins plans and of course, ........ you are the only one that has a legible copy to do that.
> 
> Bwhaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa, ....... agent.
Click to expand...


Very good Chris!!!! You get a cookie. Now 7.8 Sq. m. is how many Sq. ft.? 84 square feet.

Now we all know the express elevators were rectangle shaped right? So, using your highly advanced math skills, what rectangular dimensions could we use to get 84 square feet?

Remember now, we have photographs of the express elevators from the inside. 





Here are two from below the express elevators










Notice the clearances between the wall and the elevator on the right and the clearance between the OTHER elevator to the left. 

Video from Mazes and Monsters video with inside elevator views.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IkuQouJqOA&feature=related]YouTube - Mazes and Monsters World Trade Center Scene[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Elsewhere" is just as good as your "documentary that you can't find" isn't it?
> 
> I've told you my source before, but you're just to stupid to remember. Here I'll help you again.
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> 
> They discuss the elevator system in great detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you are lying.
> 
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> 
> Does not discuss the elevator system in great detail.  There are no elevator car dimensions other than 7.8 SQ. m
> 
> It is a very general and over all discription.
> 
> What I remember is you only divulged once, that you use silversteins plans and of course, ........ you are the only one that has a legible copy to do that.
> 
> Bwhaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa, ....... agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very good Chris!!!! You get a cookie. Now 7.8 Sq. m. is how many Sq. ft.? 84 square feet.
Click to expand...


You have established nothing with your cointelpro nonsense.  You are a deceptive manipulating agent who has been busted photoshopping images of WTC 2 to make them appear as WTC 1 to support your unevidenced position.

In order to attempt debunking the concrete core evidence, because there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns, gamy, being the internet  stalker/debunker of concrete,  takes the position that the elevators opened onto the lobby making the concrete core impossible.

WTC 2 did have a completely redesigned core to get away from the difficult to rent WTC 1 (34% vacant in 2001) which had elevators that could only be accessed from the inside of the core via hallways.  At the lobby level, and only the lobby level, elevators went through the plane of the concrete core wall.  "The Engineering and construction of the Twin Towers" , mostly about WTC 1, spent a minute or 3 talking about WTC 2 to explain how the elevators went through the bottom of a 1,350 foot concrete wall all the way along the long axis.

There were short walls running perpendicular to the long axis that were behind each interior box column, 24 of  which surrounded the rectangular concrete tube from top to bottom.  The elevator opening to the lobby entry of the elevator boxed out in the back as you walked in from the lobby to what was one of the walls parallel to the escalator running the long axis.  WTC 2 also had twice as many hallways.

Wonder why W. Rodriguez hasn't resolved this issue and I've sent email and others have asked why he hasn't described the interior layout of WTC 1.

gamit had to make WTC 2 look like WTC 1.  What was done is that WTC 1 exterior objects were placed on another layer from image showing the inside of the perimeter columns.  That layer had the WTC 2 exterior through the windows made translucent then the objects of the WTC 1 exterior were positioned behind the perimeter walls.

This is a zoom of part of the image.  Notice the proportions of the windows of the footbridge appearing to be outside.  You see windows wider than they are tall.






Notice also that some of the footbridge windows show very faintly through the perimeter columns.

As a surveyor I instantly realized that the person that made the WTC exterior object did not understand perspectives well.  The site plan shows the footbridge orientation.  See the alignment of the "north bridge" west of WTC 1.






Such a angular relationship creates a large foreshortening of the true length of the line viewed, not the other way around as in the photoshopped image.  I found a video and took a screen shot then posted at breakfornews.com in the thread the admin had started there to attempt a grand debunking of the concrete core evidence.  stan and gam were the late players.  Here is the proper appearance of the foot bridge from WTC 1.










Then the admin posts another badly shopped image in an attempt to salvage their debunking.






The width of a square never gets wider horizontally than it is tall vertically unless you view it from above.  The windows of the foot bridge are square.

The sordid past of psyops concrete core stalker/debunkers having no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns FEMA told NIST were inside the towers is the reason gamy conducts this scam with the administrator of breakfornews.com


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you are lying.
> 
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> 
> Does not discuss the elevator system in great detail.  There are no elevator car dimensions other than 7.8 SQ. m
> 
> It is a very general and over all discription.
> 
> What I remember is you only divulged once, that you use silversteins plans and of course, ........ you are the only one that has a legible copy to do that.
> 
> Bwhaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa, ....... agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good Chris!!!! You get a cookie. Now 7.8 Sq. m. is how many Sq. ft.? 84 square feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have established nothing with your cointelpro nonsense.  You are a deceptive manipulating agent who has been busted photoshopping images of WTC 2 to make them appear as WTC 1 to support your unevidenced position.
> 
> In order to attempt debunking the concrete core evidence, because there is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns, gamy, being the internet  stalker/debunker of concrete,  takes the position that the elevators opened onto the lobby making the concrete core impossible.
> 
> WTC 2 did have a completely redesigned core to get away from the difficult to rent WTC 1 (34% vacant in 2001) which had elevators that could only be accessed from the inside of the core via hallways.  At the lobby level, and only the lobby level, elevators went through the plane of the concrete core wall.  "The Engineering and construction of the Twin Towers" , mostly about WTC 1, spent a minute or 3 talking about WTC 2 to explain how the elevators went through the bottom of a 1,350 foot concrete wall all the way along the long axis.
> 
> There were short walls running perpendicular to the long axis that were behind each interior box column, 24 of  which surrounded the rectangular concrete tube from top to bottom.  The elevator opening to the lobby entry of the elevator boxed out in the back as you walked in from the lobby to what was one of the walls parallel to the escalator running the long axis.  WTC 2 also had twice as many hallways.
> 
> Wonder why W. Rodriguez hasn't resolved this issue and I've sent email and others have asked why he hasn't described the interior layout of WTC 1.
> 
> gamit had to make WTC 2 look like WTC 1.  What was done is that WTC 1 exterior objects were placed on another layer from image showing the inside of the perimeter columns.  That layer had the WTC 2 exterior through the windows made translucent then the objects of the WTC 1 exterior were positioned behind the perimeter walls.
> 
> This is a zoom of part of the image.  Notice the proportions of the windows of the footbridge appearing to be outside.  You see windows wider than they are tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice also that some of the footbridge windows show very faintly through the perimeter columns.
> 
> As a surveyor I instantly realized that the person that made the WTC exterior object did not understand perspectives well.  The site plan shows the footbridge orientation.  See the alignment of the "north bridge" west of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a angular relationship creates a large foreshortening of the true length of the line viewed, not the other way around as in the photoshopped image.  I found a video and took a screen shot then posted at breakfornews.com in the thread the admin had started there to attempt a grand debunking of the concrete core evidence.  stan and gam were the late players.  Here is the proper appearance of the foot bridge from WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the admin posts another badly shopped image in an attempt to salvage their debunking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The width of a square never gets wider horizontally than it is tall vertically unless you view it from above.  The windows of the foot bridge are square.
> 
> The sordid past of psyops concrete core stalker/debunkers having no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns FEMA told NIST were inside the towers is the reason gamy conducts this scam with the administrator of breakfornews.com
Click to expand...


The bottom line is this. Only about 20 people believe your crap after how many years of your "hard work"? 

Pathetic.

You'll never convince more people than that EVER. It seems that I and everyone else have exposed your theory as being nothing but shit.

Sorry pal, but the proof is in the pudding.

Look around you on your island. Nobody is there.

You've been DEBUNKED.


----------



## Christophera

Again, you have no evidence of anything but I have evidenced material deception on your part colluding with messageboard owner/admin.  Your word is worth nothing more than elements of an indictment for treason.

Notice you and divot are the only ones foolhardy enough to attempt to oppose evidence and reason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Again, you have no evidence of anything but I have evidenced material deception on your part colluding with messageboard owner/admin.  Your word is worth nothing more than elements of an indictment for treason.
> 
> Notice you and divot are the only ones foolhardy enough to attempt to oppose evidence and reason.


except your own evidence doesnt support you

thats whats so funny about your posts


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have no evidence of anything but I have evidenced material deception on your part colluding with messageboard owner/admin.  Your word is worth nothing more than elements of an indictment for treason.
> 
> Notice you and divot are the only ones foolhardy enough to attempt to oppose evidence and reason.
> 
> 
> 
> except your own evidence doesnt support you
> 
> thats whats so funny about your posts
Click to expand...


All historical performance of you is that you will have nothing to do with evidence, yours or anyone elses.  Your capacity for reason is the same.  Your evaluation is the reverse of the truth, naturally in service to the perpetrators interests of evasion.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRF3slguhI]YouTube - Will Smith - Men In Black[Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Dogbert said:


> YouTube - Will Smith - Men In Black[Official Music Video]


you disinfo agent


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> you disinfo agent



Lies! Who told you?! Because whoever did is so fired for dropping the ball!


----------



## DiveCon

Dogbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you disinfo agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies! Who told you?! Because whoever did is so fired for dropping the ball!
Click to expand...

hey, arent we all?

anyone that doesnt believe the bullshit that christophera posts MUST be a disinfo agent


----------



## Christophera

The agents are so defeated that they have to play posting games in an effort to  change the subject.

FEMA misrepresented the towers core, this is not what is seen on 9-11.







guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so FEMA could say they were destroyed and NIST used the above design.

What is seen,






matches what robertson describes on September 13, 2001 to Newsweek magazine, a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents are so defeated that they have to play posting games in an effort to  change the subject.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core, this is not what is seen on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so FEMA could say they were destroyed and NIST used the above design.
> 
> What is seen,
> 
> 
> 
> matches what robertson describes on September 13, 2001 to Newsweek magazine, a concrete core.


you are so fucking pathetic

but you are a laugh riot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agents are so defeated that they have to play posting games in an effort to  change the subject.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core, this is not what is seen on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so FEMA could say they were destroyed and NIST used the above design.
> 
> What is seen,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matches what robertson describes on September 13, 2001 to Newsweek magazine, a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking pathetic
> 
> but you are a laugh riot
Click to expand...


Justice needs truth,






The families will not heal until the cause of death is correct.  This nations Constitution owes them that.  It owes every American equal protection of law through due process.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agents are so defeated that they have to play posting games in an effort to  change the subject.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers core, this is not what is seen on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so FEMA could say they were destroyed and NIST used the above design.
> 
> What is seen,
> 
> 
> 
> matches what robertson describes on September 13, 2001 to Newsweek magazine, a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking pathetic
> 
> but you are a laugh riot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Justice needs truth,
> 
> 
> 
> The families will not heal until the cause of death is correct.  This nations Constitution owes them that.  It owes every American equal protection of law through due process.
Click to expand...

justice has truth
what you have are nothing but delusions and lies
like all fucking troofer morons


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking pathetic
> 
> but you are a laugh riot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice needs truth,
> 
> 
> 
> The families will not heal until the cause of death is correct.  This nations Constitution owes them that.  It owes every American equal protection of law through due process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justice has truth
> what you have are nothing but delusions and lies
> like all fucking troofer morons
Click to expand...


Bwaaaaahhhhhaaaaa OMG!  

As if justice could happen without truth then all of a sudden produce it.  The cart is before the horse in the tiny mind of the ignoramus agent.


----------



## Christophera

The cause of death in the murders of 3,000 innocent people is invalid.

All Americans have a duty to support and defend the Consitution.  If divot won't do it, they are paper Americans.  The spirit of America lies in simple observances of principle like,

*Liberty and justice for all.*

Yes, an ideal.  However, we can never abandon the ideals that generations of Americans have fought to preserve.

It is far too easy to join with other Americans who respect the primary ideals of the Constitution and see that they are upheld if it within our power.

Simple unity around the principles of the ideal are only inhibited by social fears blown out of proportion by superficial social divisions years in advance of the death blow by the perpetrators who harvest the benefits of their campaign by peoples silence now.  A silence propelled by no more than social fears learned as sacred principles to human evolution are abandoned as due process is denied via deception, .................. and denial is accepted.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justice needs truth,
> 
> 
> 
> The families will not heal until the cause of death is correct.  This nations Constitution owes them that.  It owes every American equal protection of law through due process.
> 
> 
> 
> justice has truth
> what you have are nothing but delusions and lies
> like all fucking troofer morons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwaaaaahhhhhaaaaa OMG!
> 
> As if justice could happen without truth then all of a sudden produce it.  The cart is before the horse in the tiny mind of the ignoramus agent.
Click to expand...

justice already has the truth, moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> justice has truth
> what you have are nothing but delusions and lies
> like all fucking troofer morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwaaaaahhhhhaaaaa OMG!
> 
> As if justice could happen without truth then all of a sudden produce it.  The cart is before the horse in the tiny mind of the ignoramus agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> justice already has the truth, moron
Click to expand...


You pretend to have a mental failure.  The thread is about the fact that we do not even have due process let alone justice.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwaaaaahhhhhaaaaa OMG!
> 
> As if justice could happen without truth then all of a sudden produce it.  The cart is before the horse in the tiny mind of the ignoramus agent.
> 
> 
> 
> justice already has the truth, moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pretend to have a mental failure.  The thread is about the fact that we do not even have due process let alone justice.
Click to expand...

LOL
no, that would be you
you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> justice already has the truth, moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pretend to have a mental failure.  The thread is about the fact that we do not even have due process let alone justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> no, that would be you
> you fucking moron
Click to expand...


Okay, if you insist, it is a moral failure as well.  When you deny due process to grieving citizens.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pretend to have a mental failure.  The thread is about the fact that we do not even have due process let alone justice.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> no, that would be you
> you fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, if you insist, it is a moral failure as well.  When you deny due process to grieving citizens.
Click to expand...

no, it is a moral failure of fuckheads like you that use grieving citizens as pawns for your delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> no, that would be you
> you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if you insist, it is a moral failure as well.  When you deny due process to grieving citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it is a moral failure of fuckheads like you that use grieving citizens as pawns for your delusional bullshit
Click to expand...


If federal laws had not been violated when by the ex NYC mayor took the WTC documents, your words might mean something.

If due process hadn't been interfered with.
The Collapse of World Trade Center 1, 2, & 7: Eyewitness Accounts Confirm Explosive Charges (Feb. 7, 2005) 

*The reality was even worse. FEMA&#8217;s Building Performance Assessment Team (BPAT) was carried out not by full-time government officials, but rather by a group of volunteer investigators, with a budget of just $600,000. (Ken Starr&#8217;s budget for hounding Clinton: more than $40 million.) FEMA volunteers had no subpoena power, and could not stay the hand of steel recyclers or confiscate evidence if they required it. They were denied the blueprints of the buildings. They generally could not enter ground zero, apart from an early walking tour. They never saw a piece of steel wreckage until October. Out of millions of fragments, the FEMA BPAT was able to save only 156 from the recyclers.*

And cameras confiscated, your words might be something other than manipulations.


----------



## Christophera

Volunteer investigators?  Riiiiiiiiiight, people prepared to accept whatever they were told and pass it onto NIST who is coverd by a disclaimer that includes "volntary information" and "anecdotal information".

The cause of death at the WTC is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Volunteer investigators?  Riiiiiiiiiight, people prepared to accept whatever they were told and pass it onto NIST who is coverd by a disclaimer that includes "volntary information" and "anecdotal information".
> 
> The cause of death at the WTC is invalid.


the cause of death is KNOWN
fuckhead
2 110 story buildings collapsed on them


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volunteer investigators?  Riiiiiiiiiight, people prepared to accept whatever they were told and pass it onto NIST who is coverd by a disclaimer that includes "volntary information" and "anecdotal information".
> 
> The cause of death at the WTC is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> the cause of death is KNOWN
> fuckhead
> 2 110 story buildings collapsed on them
Click to expand...


The analysis of collapse is invalidated becuase the agency conducting the forensic analysis used the wrong design and did not have the plans.  

That is proven in this thread over and over.  While you've not been able to prove that the design you assert existed, the wrong one, the one used in analysis, existed.

My proof looks right at where yours SHOULD be, but is not.  Over and over.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Volunteer investigators?  Riiiiiiiiiight, people prepared to accept whatever they were told and pass it onto NIST who is coverd by a disclaimer that includes "volntary information" and "anecdotal information".
> 
> The cause of death at the WTC is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> the cause of death is KNOWN
> fuckhead
> 2 110 story buildings collapsed on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The analysis of collapse is invalidated becuase the agency conducting the forensic analysis used the wrong design and did not have the plans.
> 
> That is proven in this thread over and over.  While you've not been able to prove that the design you assert existed, the wrong one, the one used in analysis, existed.
> 
> My proof looks right at where yours SHOULD be, but is not.  Over and over.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
i have provided links to the ACTUAL plans, Photos during construction 

and YOU havent done either
so you are still delusional
and fucking stupid


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cause of death is KNOWN
> fuckhead
> 2 110 story buildings collapsed on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The analysis of collapse is invalidated becuase the agency conducting the forensic analysis used the wrong design and did not have the plans.
> 
> That is proven in this thread over and over.  While you've not been able to prove that the design you assert existed, the wrong one, the one used in analysis, existed.
> 
> My proof looks right at where yours SHOULD be, but is not.  Over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> i have provided links to the ACTUAL plans, Photos during construction
> 
> and YOU havent done either
> so you are still delusional
> and fucking stupid
Click to expand...


You've provided links to the digitally altered plans, and not informed people that they are not accurate as I have.  Here is one of the anomalies inadvertently placed in the fake revision table.






Here is the original on the wtc7.net server.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

So the anomalie can be seen.  Note.  The resolution of the original has been intentionally reduced by, ..... whoever in order to make the "01" of the date to be interpretable as "31".  To check the resolution reduction, find the above anomalie in the revision table, make a scree shot, then zoom the image and you will see it is not possible to make the above image from the resolution of what is on the server now.

Then you construction photos are misinterpreted.  Here is the proper interpretaton that is consistent with engineering understandings.

The steel in the core area is misrepresented by quasi leaders of the truth movement as "core columns".  Because of the butt plates seen on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, we can tell the stel inside the core is not core columns.






Core columns must be joined by a 100% deep fillet weld as is shown on this I beam.






Butt plates have no lateral strength.  However they do allow alignment of the steel extended because of their bolt holes and elongation of them or shimming between plates to tile the steel for perfect alignment as elevators require.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The analysis of collapse is invalidated becuase the agency conducting the forensic analysis used the wrong design and did not have the plans.
> 
> That is proven in this thread over and over.  While you've not been able to prove that the design you assert existed, the wrong one, the one used in analysis, existed.
> 
> My proof looks right at where yours SHOULD be, but is not.  Over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> i have provided links to the ACTUAL plans, Photos during construction
> 
> and YOU havent done either
> so you are still delusional
> and fucking stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've provided links to the digitally altered plans, and not informed people that they are not accurate as I have.  Here is one of the anomalies inadvertently placed in the fake revision table.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original on the wtc7.net server.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> So the anomalie can be seen.  Note.  The resolution of the original has been intentionally reduced by, ..... whoever in order to make the "01" of the date to be interpretable as "31".  To check the resolution reduction, find the above anomalie in the revision table, make a scree shot, then zoom the image and you will see it is not possible to make the above image from the resolution of what is on the server now.
> 
> Then you construction photos are misinterpreted.  Here is the proper interpretaton that is consistent with engineering understandings.
> 
> The steel in the core area is misrepresented by quasi leaders of the truth movement as "core columns".  Because of the butt plates seen on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, we can tell the stel inside the core is not core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> Core columns must be joined by a 100% deep fillet weld as is shown on this I beam.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates have no lateral strength.  However they do allow alignment of the steel extended because of their bolt holes and elongation of them or shimming between plates to tile the steel for perfect alignment as elevators require.
Click to expand...

i posted the REAL plans
not your bullshit ones


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> i have provided links to the ACTUAL plans, Photos during construction
> 
> and YOU havent done either
> so you are still delusional
> and fucking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've provided links to the digitally altered plans, and not informed people that they are not accurate as I have.  Here is one of the anomalies inadvertently placed in the fake revision table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original on the wtc7.net server.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> So the anomalie can be seen.  Note.  The resolution of the original has been intentionally reduced by, ..... whoever in order to make the "01" of the date to be interpretable as "31".  To check the resolution reduction, find the above anomalie in the revision table, make a scree shot, then zoom the image and you will see it is not possible to make the above image from the resolution of what is on the server now.
> 
> Then you construction photos are misinterpreted.  Here is the proper interpretaton that is consistent with engineering understandings.
> 
> The steel in the core area is misrepresented by quasi leaders of the truth movement as "core columns".  Because of the butt plates seen on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, we can tell the steel inside the core is not core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core columns must be joined by a 100% deep fillet weld as is shown on this I beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates have no lateral strength.  However they do allow alignment of the steel extended because of their bolt holes and elongation of them or shimming between plates to tile the steel for perfect alignment as elevators require.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i posted the REAL plans
> not your bullshit ones
Click to expand...



You are a proven liar.  Here is another opportunity to show it.  Accordingly if you are NOT a liar, you wll repost what you say was posted.

Here is the only source I know of which I've posted proof that the plans are digitally altered.

9-11 Research


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've provided links to the digitally altered plans, and not informed people that they are not accurate as I have.  Here is one of the anomalies inadvertently placed in the fake revision table.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original on the wtc7.net server.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> So the anomalie can be seen.  Note.  The resolution of the original has been intentionally reduced by, ..... whoever in order to make the "01" of the date to be interpretable as "31".  To check the resolution reduction, find the above anomalie in the revision table, make a scree shot, then zoom the image and you will see it is not possible to make the above image from the resolution of what is on the server now.
> 
> Then you construction photos are misinterpreted.  Here is the proper interpretaton that is consistent with engineering understandings.
> 
> The steel in the core area is misrepresented by quasi leaders of the truth movement as "core columns".  Because of the butt plates seen on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane, we can tell the steel inside the core is not core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> Core columns must be joined by a 100% deep fillet weld as is shown on this I beam.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates have no lateral strength.  However they do allow alignment of the steel extended because of their bolt holes and elongation of them or shimming between plates to tile the steel for perfect alignment as elevators require.
> 
> 
> 
> i posted the REAL plans
> not your bullshit ones
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a proven liar.  Here is another opportunity to show it.  Accordingly if you are NOT a liar, you wll repost what you say was posted.
> 
> Here is the only source I know of which I've posted proof that the plans are digitally altered.
> 
> 9-11 Research
Click to expand...

you are the proven delusional LIAR


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm, this could be a case of 2 posters calling each other liars page after page.

However, such assertion would have to take the position of the actual liar, because the one NOT lying has posted a great deal of evidence.  As a disinfo, you've been reduced to removing evidence in reply pretending it is not there.

Accordingly, by not posting the links, (for the 2nd time) you have proven that you make deceptive statments, or lies, and have no evidence of any other plans than the link I post.

9-11 Research


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmmm, this could be a case of 2 posters calling each other liars page after page.
> 
> However, such assertion would have to take the position of the actual liar, because the one NOT lying has posted a great deal of evidence.  As a disinfo, you've been reduced to removing evidence in reply pretending it is not there.
> 
> Accordingly, by not posting the links, (for the 2nd time) you have proven that you make deceptive statments, or lies, and have no evidence of any other plans than the link I post.
> 
> 9-11 Research


you are a stupid fuck if you think i'm an agent of ANY kind
i just think you fucking moronic troofers are totally fucking insane and need to shut the fuck up


----------



## Christophera

Basically divot is almost completly nullified as an agent in the psyops.  I have evidence and it shows very well that there was an offical deception while circumstancial conditions enabling the deception is also shown;

All divvie can do is consult the liars thesaurus of profanity for new combos.


----------



## DiveCon

Mr Brown is a massive failure as he has presented ZERO evidence and only his delusional lies


----------



## Christophera

And without the liars thesaurus of profanity, divot is reduced to almost nothing, while, the reality of evidence showing that FEMA misrepresented the core structure which invalidates the official cause of death, is imposing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And without the liars thesaurus of profanity, divot is reduced to almost nothing, while, the reality of evidence showing that FEMA misrepresented the core structure which invalidates the official cause of death, is imposing.


and the clown, Mr Brown, proves he is a clown once again


----------



## Christophera

You have proven you have no evidence and have no regard for the Constitution or the rights and freedoms guaranteed under it.

*GOD BLESS AMERICA, Land that I love, Stand beside her and guide her,
through the night with the light from above.*






Truth and justice are needed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have proven you have no evidence and have no regard for the Constitution or the rights and freedoms guaranteed under it.
> 
> *GOD BLESS AMERICA, Land that I love, Stand beside her and guide her,
> through the night with the light from above.*
> 
> 
> 
> Truth and justice are needed.


listen fucktard
this has nothing to do with the constitution
its that you are so fucked in the head you THINK you see concrete where NONE is
and you seem to think anyone telling you that you are fucked in the head is somehow some disinfo campaign when in fact it is because most people think you are a fucktard


----------



## Christophera

The perps of mass murder would want you to pretend that due process and equal protection of law have nothing to do with Constitutional rights.

Your behavior is consistently against justice and the Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

The cause of death is invalid because FEMA decieved NIST who was charged with producing the Consituttionally required cause of death.

This is the core structure that FEMA said existed.






Which bears no resemblence to what was seen in the core of WTC 2.


----------



## Christophera

It should be abundantly clear that FEMA deceived NIST and the official cause of death is invalidated.

None of the opposition can produce any evidence.  In fact, the efforts at deception and manipulation are so pitiful it seems simply a matter of image rather than an actual opposition.

The psyops does not want to be seen failing.


----------



## Christophera

Constitutional due process has not been served and this thread proves that is the status of the cause of death in NYC on 9-11.

FEMA deceived NIST and the analysis of collapse they produced cannot possibly be correct.

Abuilding cannot be analysed for collapse without its true design AND a detailed set of plans.

NIST had neither.


----------



## Christophera

The official cause of death of 3,000 in a mass murder is invalid.  That is well proven in this thread by showing FEMA deceived NIST.

This fact when communicated comptently to NY state law enforcement AUTOMATICALLY makes an inquiry into the deception an official necessity to determine if it influenced the analysis of collapse.

There is no way a skyscraper can be forensically analyzed for collapse without knowing exactly how it was designed and having detailed construction plans.


----------



## Christophera

I maintain that the FEMA deception, or the fact of the "cause of death" being invalidated by it, IS the only useful information at this time.

Or, IF truth seekers are using their ability to reason, they should be supporting this information, but Terrals information seems to get all the attention now that I trashed divots moronic reply system.  Are all the people posting in his threads as caught up in the sensationalistic aspects as Terral is?  Or, is it just a few focusing on Terrals posts that makes it appear that way and the others go along with it in the controversy?

It is a psycological operation.  Critical thinking is required.


----------



## Christophera

I have defined the uses for the information I promote in this thread.  How it is used and where it used.

It is used by truth seekers having experience with construction taking the time to sincerely and openly discuss the evidence of the concrete core and all the independent verifications for it.  They then start a petitition online with links to forums where each signer has explained their logic for describing concrete in images of 9-11 and engineering common sense relating to the corroborations.

That basis is used in outreach to create a larger group that then connects with NY state citizens that will take the basis to the NY state attorney general to demand an inquiry into the deception by FEMA of NIST invalidating the cause of death.


----------



## Christophera

With due process shown to be invalid, an inquiry into the missing plans and the true core MUST be undertaken.

Has Terral defined any such valid methods of usage for any of his information?


----------



## kyzr

The WTC collapse was investigated by the ASCE.  By inspecting the pieces of the building one by one.  If you read the real structural engineering report why the WTC collapsed you won't look so stupid.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> The WTC collapse was investigated by the ASCE.  By inspecting the pieces of the building one by one.  If you read the real structural engineering report why the WTC collapsed you won't look so stupid.



If you knew what was used as a basis for the structure and had evidence, you wouldn't look so stupid.

FEMA misrepresented the structure to NIST who produced the report you mention.  Their disclaimer shows that they basically know they are not working with the real information defining the structural design.

FEMAdescribes steel core columns in the core area,







but what we see does not look like the above,






What we see matches what the lead engineer described to Newsweek magazine on September 13, 2001, a concrete core
A piece of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

christophera sees things that arent there


----------



## Christophera

But you are the one without evidence, and Leslie E. Robertson, the lead engineer provided information that the towers had a concrete core.

http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/





*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*

Why do you support the secret means of mass murder, or the FEMA lie about the towers structural core?


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> But you are the one without evidence, and Leslie E. Robertson, the lead engineer provided information that the towers had a concrete core.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> Why do you support the secret means of mass murder, or the FEMA lie about the towers structural core?



1) The WTC design is not debatable.  They were designed, constructed, and would still be standing if terrorists didn't hit them with jet liners.  The lowest levels (where the 1993 bomb exploded) was concrete.  In general everything below the ground floor was concrete or "composite" (a combination of steel & concrete).  Everything above ground level was steel.  Read thru CH-2 of the FEMA report, it describes the tower construction in detail.  Competent "independent" investigators did a thorough post-mortem on why the towers collapsed, and the failure mechanism, the "weak link", was the fire heating the steel that was damaged by the aircraft impact that knocked-off the fireproofing.  Without fireproofing the steel simply overheated and collapsed.
(if the WTC core was all concrete it would be too heavy to support, the new Freedom Tower has a concrete core only because they now have super strong concrete that didn't exist back in the 1960s)
WTC Modeling and Simulation: NIST Core Column Data  (shows the steel core column sizes)

1) Who committed your "secret mass murder", and what was their motive?  I believe it was OBL and KSM with their stupid lackeys.   Baby killers.  

2) FEMA can't lie to the structural engineering community.  If you read thru Chapter-2 of the FEMA Report it describes the original WTC construction.  I'll quote from page 2-5
"The core consisted of 5-inch concrete (floor) on a metal deck supported by floor framing of rolled structural shapes, in turn by a combination of wide-flange and box-section columns.  Some of these columns were very large, with cross-sections measuring 14" wide by 36" deep.  In upper stories, these rectangular b ox columns transitioned into heavy rolled wide flange shapes."

3) Here is an ASCE link on Robertson.  He designed the WTC Towers and they withstood aircraft impacts when they really aren't designed for those loads.  If they would have collapsed immediately about 50,000 would have died.  
American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE)

4) Here is the report.  If you have any questions they can probably help you.
NIST and the World Trade Center


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you are the one without evidence, and Leslie E. Robertson, the lead engineer provided information that the towers had a concrete core.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> Why do you support the secret means of mass murder, or the FEMA lie about the towers structural core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The WTC design is not debatable.
Click to expand...


Correct, it is already proven to be a concrete tube as shown in 9-11 images.  Not text assertion otherwise can be considered competent.  Period.

The concrete core has independently verified proof.






And because you will be completely unable to show an image from 9-11 with the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area, you have no competent, reasonable, logical method of opposing these facts.

FEMA lied, the cause of death is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you are the one without evidence, and Leslie E. Robertson, the lead engineer provided information that the towers had a concrete core.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> Why do you support the secret means of mass murder, or the FEMA lie about the towers structural core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The WTC design is not debatable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, it is already proven to be a concrete tube as shown in 9-11 images.  Not text assertion otherwise can be considered competent.  Period.
> 
> The concrete core has independently verified proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because you will be completely unable to show an image from 9-11 with the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area, you have no competent, reasonable, logical method of opposing these facts.
> 
> FEMA lied, the cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...

except that photo proves NOTHING that you claim it does


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you are the one without evidence, and Leslie E. Robertson, the lead engineer provided information that the towers had a concrete core.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> Why do you support the secret means of mass murder, or the FEMA lie about the towers structural core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The WTC design is not debatable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, it is already proven to be a concrete tube as shown in 9-11 images.  Not text assertion otherwise can be considered competent.  Period.  The concrete core has independently verified proof.
> 
> And because you will be completely unable to show an image from 9-11 with the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area, you have no competent, reasonable, logical method of opposing these facts.   FEMA lied, the cause of death is invalid.
Click to expand...


You have NOT provided any credible "proof" of a concrete core above grade for the original WTC towers,  unless you do, you're just a trolling wacko with no cred.  Stop lying about the original WTC design, it makes you look ridiculous.  There are better things to argue about, like why ICE doesn't deport all ME illegals. PERIOD.  Besides I actually saw the original WTC towers built, and saw the steel columns.  Saying that the core was concrete is wrong/moronic.  I'm waiting for your proof, put up or move on to another subject.

Here is another independent source that documents the steel (not concrete) core.  
World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The tube frame design using steel core and perimeter columns protected with sprayed-on fire resistant material created a relatively lightweight structure that would sway more in response to the wind compared to traditional structures such as the Empire State Building that have thick, heavy masonry for fireproofing of steel structural elements.[33] 

As for your assertion of secret "mass murder", if it wasn't AQ and OBL and KSM as they already admit, who was it, and why was it done?  How many people were involved?


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC collapse was investigated by the ASCE.  By inspecting the pieces of the building one by one.  If you read the real structural engineering report why the WTC collapsed you won't look so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew what was used as a basis for the structure and had evidence, you wouldn't look so stupid.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the structure to NIST who produced the report you mention.  Their shows that they basically know they are not working with the real information defining the structural design.  FEMA describes steel core columns in the core area,  but what we see does not look like the above,
> 
> What we see matches what *the lead engineer described to Newsweek magazine on,
> READ WHO SAID WHAT
> a concrete core * A piece of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the core area.
Click to expand...


Actually, the article is simply wrong, and you lied when you said that the engineer said that the WTC had a "concrete core".  Here is the exact quote from the article

"Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core, *held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners." 

Bottom line: The MSNBC article is factually wrong, and your mis-quoting "the engineer" is wrong.  The core was steel not concrete.  Find a better conspiracy to debate.  Debating the original WTC design is pointless, we know the core was steel and had nothing to do with the SNs attacking us on 9/11.  *OBL and KSM took advantage of the airlines' lack of security, hired baby killers who took flying lessons, skipped the landings, hijacked planes and flew them into the WTC towers.  *

Here is a photo of the WTC basement after the 1993 bombing.  It shows steel columns, not concrete.
World Trade Center Bombing


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC collapse was investigated by the ASCE.  By inspecting the pieces of the building one by one.  If you read the real structural engineering report why the WTC collapsed you won't look so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew what was used as a basis for the structure and had evidence, you wouldn't look so stupid.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the structure to NIST who produced the report you mention.  Their disclaimer shows that they basically know they are not working with the real information defining the structural design.  FEMA describes steel core columns in the core area,  but what we see below does not look like the above,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we see matches what *the lead engineer described to Newsweek magazine on,
> READ WHO SAID WHAT
> a concrete core * A piece of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the article is simply wrong, and you lied when you said that the engineer said that the WTC had a "concrete core".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted the article in an earlier post and say he "provided information".  You wish to use deceptive and manipulative means to try and distort facts.  You lose credibility,
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you are the one without evidence, and Leslie E. Robertson, the lead engineer provided information that the towers had a concrete core.
> 
> MSNBC - â&#8364;&#732;Painful and Horribleâ&#8364;&#8482;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> Why do you support the secret means of mass murder, or the FEMA lie about the towers structural core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: The MSNBC article is factually wrong, and your mis-quoting "the engineer" is wrong.  The core was steel not concrete.
> 
> Here is a photo of the WTC basement after the 1993 bombing.  It shows steel columns, not concrete.
> World Trade Center Bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mis quoted nothing.  You intentionally misquoted me, a proven fact.
> 
> Two measly pieces of vertical steel does not make a core.  Where are the massive diagonals and horizontals that such a core at the base would have.  Show the plans, even the fakes, have such diagonals, better yet show the official plans.
> 
> Haaaaaaaaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaha.
> 
> Are you suggesting the lead engineer of the American corporation was going to allow a published mistake relating to a structural description to go uncorrected in a global weekly magazine when a collapse killing 3,000 people is supposed to be the issue?  Imagine the liability the magazine would face if they did not correct it.  And you suggest one or the other.
> 
> You just are not competent enough for this discussion.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

more proof of no concrete in the core ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Trojan

Christophera said:


> I maintain that the FEMA deception, or the fact of the "cause of death" being invalidated by it, IS the only useful information at this time.
> 
> Or, IF truth seekers are using their ability to reason, they should be supporting this information, but Terrals information seems to get all the attention now that I trashed divots moronic reply system.  Are all the people posting in his threads as caught up in the sensationalistic aspects as Terral is?  Or, is it just a few focusing on Terrals posts that makes it appear that way and the others go along with it in the controversy?
> 
> It is a psycological operation.  Critical thinking is required.



The cause of death was and is not determined by FEMA or NIST -- it is determined by the  medical examiner.  

You will not see NIST or FEMA sign any death certificate, thus your entire argument is invalidated.


----------



## kyzr

My debate points were never addressed:
1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.  I'm waiting for any credible evidence that they were concrete.  Its simply nonsense.  Find something more useful to debate.  The original WTC structural plans prove my point.  QED.
2. Why in the world would FEMA, NIST or anyone else make up a false story about the core material?  What difference would it make?  The buildings didn't fall down, they stood about 40-years and would still be standing unless the terrorists drove jet liners into them.  The original design was fine.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> My debate points were never addressed:
> 1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.  I'm waiting for any credible evidence that they were concrete.  Its simply nonsense.  Find something more useful to debate.  The original WTC structural plans prove my point.  QED.
> 2. Why in the world would FEMA, NIST or anyone else make up a false story about the core material?  What difference would it make?  The buildings didn't fall down, they stood about 40-years and would still be standing unless the terrorists drove jet liners into them.  The original design was fine.


christophera is a delusional person that seriously needs professional help before he becomes a danger to himself or others


----------



## Christophera

Trojan said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I maintain that the FEMA deception, or the fact of the "cause of death" being invalidated by it, IS the only useful information at this time.
> 
> Or, IF truth seekers are using their ability to reason, they should be supporting this information, but Terrals information seems to get all the attention now that I trashed divots moronic reply system.  Are all the people posting in his threads as caught up in the sensationalistic aspects as Terral is?  Or, is it just a few focusing on Terrals posts that makes it appear that way and the others go along with it in the controversy?
> 
> It is a psycological operation.  Critical thinking is required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death was and is not determined by FEMA or NIST -- it is determined by the  medical examiner.
> 
> You will not see NIST or FEMA sign any death certificate, thus your entire argument is invalidated.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

The medical examiner uses the determinations of experts and simply produces the death certificate repeating the experts determinations.

Such a factor would not invalidate my argument.  It would simply shift the onus of official performance from the designated investigating/analysing agency to the medical examiner.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> My debate points were never addressed:
> 1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.



You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.

6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com

If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.

Of course you have no credibility since this.
'
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-118.html#post1668684


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My debate points were never addressed:
> 1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
> 
> If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.
> 
> Of course you have no credibility since this.
> '
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-118.html#post1668684
Click to expand...

you have had zero credibility since your first post


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My debate points were never addressed:
> 1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
> 
> If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.
> 
> Of course you have no credibility since this.
> '
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-118.html#post1668684
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have had zero credibility since your first post
Click to expand...


Are you getting into record territory for patience demonstrated in dealing with a total jackass?


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
> 
> If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.
> 
> Of course you have no credibility since this.
> '
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-118.html#post1668684
> 
> 
> 
> you have had zero credibility since your first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you getting into record territory for patience demonstrated in dealing with a total jackass?
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My debate points were never addressed:
> 1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
> 
> If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.
> 
> Of course you have no credibility since this.
> '
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-118.html#post1668684
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have had zero credibility since your first post
Click to expand...


Easy to say, but you've never posted any substance, just text, no proof.

I've shown that the lead engineer gave information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 identifying a concrete core.

I've shown the   the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents which have the plans, as all municipal centers do, and the courts will not recognize federal freedom of information laws, which ENABLES the FEMA deception of NIST.  the fact invalidates the cause of death because a forensic analysis of collapse must have the building plans.

Nist, with their disclaimer shows they had no plans.  No where in their product do they state they had building plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
> 
> If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.
> 
> Of course you have no credibility since this.
> '
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-118.html#post1668684
> 
> 
> 
> you have had zero credibility since your first post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy to say, but you've never posted any substance, just text, no proof.
> 
> I've shown that the lead engineer gave information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 identifying a concrete core.
> 
> I've shown the   the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents which have the plans, as all municipal centers do, and the courts will not recognize federal freedom of information laws, which ENABLES the FEMA deception of NIST.  the fact invalidates the cause of death because a forensic analysis of collapse must have the building plans.
> 
> Nist, with their disclaimer shows they had no plans.  No where in their product do they state they had building plans.
Click to expand...

keep lying
its all you ever do


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My debate points were never addressed:
> 1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.   6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> 
> If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.  Of course you have no credibility since this....
Click to expand...


You have ZERO except a photo of the collapse.  You have no idea what credibility is.  Look at these photos of the WTC tower construction.  You can see exactly what I saw, and what the truth is.  The core was STEEL
911 Links - WTC Core Construction
Great Buildings Image - World Trade Center - More Images
Notice the cranes simply erecting steel with NO CONCRETE FORMWORK.  If concrete was used for the core it would have slowed the erection since concrete needs time to harden.

Here you go, research the truth all you want.
911 Links - WTC Construction, Plans & Elevations, Power, Elevators,Underground, Security, Pre-9/11 Photos, Tenan


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My debate points were never addressed:
> 1. The WTC cores were always made of steel.  I saw the original design, and saw the buildings being constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have seen the documentary I saw, that Dr. Larsen searched for and found signs of.  Download the .mp3 where he talks about it.   6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> 
> If you saw the building being built then you'll be able to define the FEMA structure within 9-11 images.  Of course you have no credibility since this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have ZERO except a photo of the collapse.  You have no idea what credibility is.  Look at these photos of the WTC tower construction.  You can see exactly what I saw, and what the truth is.  The core was STEEL
Click to expand...


It is now certain you are clueless about construction, or you would not have posted that particular link.  You posted and image which is MY evidence against stel core columns.  The 3rd one down.






it shows the steel inside the core, left and right of the center crane, having "butt plates" on the tops of them.  Butt plates are no where near strong enough to join sections of what would be "core column" together.

Butt plates are used to join elevator guide rail support steel togther.  "Core columns" require a 100% fillet weld such as what is diagramed here joining I beam.






Elevator guide rail support steel has no lateral strength and fell as soon as the demise of the towers began, which is why there are no core columns seen here left of this end view of the western concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Right of the heavy concrete wall, is an interior box column which is outside the core area.  One of the 24 columns which did exists surrounding the concrete core.






So now you've shown you havn't a clue about construction, AFTER showing that you alter posts to try and make peoples statements shows something they don't.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> It is now certain you are clueless about construction, or you would not have posted that particular link.  You posted an image which is MY evidence against steel core columns.  The 3rd one down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it shows the steel inside the core, left and right of the center crane, having "butt plates" on the tops of them.  Butt plates are no where near strong enough to join sections of what would be "core column" together.  Butt plates are used to join elevator guide rail support steel togther.  "Core columns" require a 100% fillet weld such as what is diagramed here joining I beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel has no lateral strength and fell as soon as the demise of the towers began, which is why there are no core columns seen here left of this end view of the western concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Right of the heavy concrete wall, is an interior box column which is outside the core area.  One of the 24 columns which did exists surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> So now you've shown you havn't a clue about construction, AFTER showing that you alter posts to try and make peoples statements shows something they don't.



I'm not sure how many tall structures you've designed, but I've designed several.  Your continued attempts to lie about the original design are childish.  The WTC towers were designed by professionals, and constructed per the drawings.  They stood 40-years and would have stood 40 more if the jet liners weren't crashed into them by muslim terrorists.  The steel superstructure was comprised of 12 different types of steel in order to keep the floors level.  If a concrete core was used the floors would have been severely pitched.   Hanging your hat on construction details is laughable.  Many times temporary erection connections are used with the full-penetration welds made after the steel is up.  

The original WTC design is NOT a controversy or a conspiracy.  Only idiots would attempt to disprove the obvious, a steel core, just like the photos show, believe your lying eyes.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is now certain you are clueless about construction, or you would not have posted that particular link.  You posted an image which is MY evidence against steel core columns.  The 3rd one down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it shows the steel inside the core, left and right of the center crane, having "butt plates" on the tops of them.  Butt plates are no where near strong enough to join sections of what would be "core column" together.  Butt plates are used to join elevator guide rail support steel togther.  "Core columns" require a 100% fillet weld such as what is diagramed here joining I beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel has no lateral strength and fell as soon as the demise of the towers began, which is why there are no core columns seen here left of this end view of the western concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Right of the heavy concrete wall, is an interior box column which is outside the core area.  One of the 24 columns which did exists surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> So now you've shown you havn't a clue about construction, AFTER showing that you alter posts to try and make peoples statements shows something they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how many tall structures you've designed, but I've designed several.  Your continued attempts to lie about the original design are childish.  The WTC towers were designed by professionals, and constructed per the drawings.  They stood 40-years and would have stood 40 more if the jet liners weren't crashed into them by muslim terrorists.  The steel superstructure was comprised of 12 different types of steel in order to keep the floors level.  If a concrete core was used the floors would have been severely pitched.   Hanging your hat on construction details is laughable.  Many times temporary erection connections are used with the full-penetration welds made after the steel is up.
> 
> The original WTC design is NOT a controversy or a conspiracy.  Only idiots would attempt to disprove the obvious, a steel core, just like the photos show, believe your lying eyes.
Click to expand...

this guy is totally delusional
he sees concrete where none was
and even in the photo he uses there is NO CONCRETE there


----------



## kyzr

One more wood stake into this bogus topic.  Here is a photo of the new Freedom Tower.  This puppy does in-fact have a concrete core.  Please notice the difference in the steel framing size here, much smaller than in the original WTC, because the concrete provides most of the strength.  Also, note how the concrete surrounds the steel.  This is necessary because the concrete needs continuous steel reinforcing bars, which couldn't exist in the original WTC, there simply wasn't room for the reinforcing bars with the massive steel framing.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> One more wood stake into this bogus topic.  Here is a photo of the new Freedom Tower.  This puppy does in-fact have a concrete core.  Please notice the difference in the steel framing size here, much smaller than in the original WTC, because the concrete provides most of the strength.  Also, note how the concrete surrounds the steel.  This is necessary because the concrete needs continuous steel reinforcing bars, which couldn't exist in the original WTC, there simply wasn't room for the reinforcing bars with the massive steel framing.



Your attempted explanation shows you know almost nothing about construction.  You are implying with you last sentence that steel reinforcing of concrete is done OUTSIDE the concrete where the steel is.  Steel rebar is ALWAYS inside the concrete.

You are really dense.  If the steel core columns existed, then they would be visible in 9-11 images.  The only thing visible is concrete surrounding the core, in ALL 9-11 images.

The east core wall of WTC 2 toppling into the core area.






You also have failed produce any plans for the twins that shows the needed diagonal and horizontal bracing.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is now certain you are clueless about construction, or you would not have posted that particular link.  You posted an image which is MY evidence against steel core columns.  The 3rd one down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it shows the steel inside the core, left and right of the center crane, having "butt plates" on the tops of them.  Butt plates are no where near strong enough to join sections of what would be "core column" together.  Butt plates are used to join elevator guide rail support steel togther.  "Core columns" require a 100% fillet weld such as what is diagramed here joining I beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel has no lateral strength and fell as soon as the demise of the towers began, which is why there are no core columns seen here left of this end view of the western concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Right of the heavy concrete wall, is an interior box column which is outside the core area.  One of the 24 columns which did exists surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> So now you've shown you havn't a clue about construction, AFTER showing that you alter posts to try and make peoples statements shows something they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how many tall structures you've designed, but I've designed several.  Your continued attempts to lie about the original design are childish.  The WTC towers were designed by professionals,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read things you would see I was describing a structurally inadequate joint between section of core column as you attempt to assert existed.
> 
> You would have also read the safety report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> this man is certified as as structural engineer in 12 states.  See chapter 2.1 for his description of the concrete core.
Click to expand...


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more wood stake into this bogus topic.  Here is a photo of the new Freedom Tower.  This puppy does in-fact have a concrete core.  Please notice the difference in the steel framing size here, much smaller than in the original WTC, because the concrete provides most of the strength.  Also, note how the concrete surrounds the steel.  This is necessary because the concrete needs continuous steel reinforcing bars, which couldn't exist in the original WTC, there simply wasn't room for the reinforcing bars with the massive steel framing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempted explanation shows you know almost nothing about construction.  You are implying with your last sentence that steel reinforcing of concrete is done OUTSIDE the concrete where the steel is.  Steel rebar is ALWAYS inside the concrete.
> 
> You are really dense.  If the steel core columns existed, then they would be visible in 9-11 images.  The only thing visible is concrete surrounding the core, in ALL 9-11 images....
> 
> You also have failed produce any plans for the twins that shows the needed diagonal and horizontal bracing.
Click to expand...


1. Look dunce.  You can't have large steel framing and continuous reinforcing bars in the same concrete wall.  I showed you via photo how the new Freedom Tower concrete wall is outside the steel *framing*.  The wall and reinforcing is continuous.  

2. Look at the photo in this link and you can plainly see that the concrete floor goes right up to the steel core framing...NO CONCRETE WALL!!  WTC Core

3. Your 9/11 images show what was there, gyp board and steel studs, not concrete walls.  If concrete walls were not built, they could not be there in any collapse photo, now could they.  

4. The WTC was designed using Verendeel Trusses moron.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more wood stake into this bogus topic.  Here is a photo of the new Freedom Tower.  This puppy does in-fact have a concrete core.  Please notice the difference in the steel framing size here, much smaller than in the original WTC, because the concrete provides most of the strength.  Also, note how the concrete surrounds the steel.  This is necessary because the concrete needs continuous steel reinforcing bars, which couldn't exist in the original WTC, there simply wasn't room for the reinforcing bars with the massive steel framing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempted explanation shows you know almost nothing about construction.  You are implying with your last sentence that steel reinforcing of concrete is done OUTSIDE the concrete where the steel is.  Steel rebar is ALWAYS inside the concrete.
> 
> You are really dense.  If the steel core columns existed, then they would be visible in 9-11 images.  The only thing visible is concrete surrounding the core, in ALL 9-11 images....
> 
> You also have failed produce any plans for the twins that shows the needed diagonal and horizontal bracing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Look dunce.  You can't have large steel framing and continuous reinforcing bars in the same concrete wall.  I showed you via photo how the new Freedom Tower concrete wall is outside the steel *framing*.  The wall and reinforcing is continuous.
> 
> 2. Look at the photo in this link and you can plainly see that the concrete floor goes right up to the steel core framing...NO CONCRETE WALL!!  WTC Core
> 
> 3. Your 9/11 images show what was there, gyp board and steel studs, not concrete walls.  If concrete walls were not built, they could not be there in any collapse photo, now could they.
> 
> 4. The WTC was designed using Verendeel Trusses moron.
Click to expand...

damn, nice source

look what else i found there






notice: you can actually see through a corner of the core
IE: light is passing through it and NOT where a hallway is


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempted explanation shows you know almost nothing about construction.  You are implying with your last sentence that steel reinforcing of concrete is done OUTSIDE the concrete where the steel is.  Steel rebar is ALWAYS inside the concrete.
> 
> You are really dense.  If the steel core columns existed, then they would be visible in 9-11 images.  The only thing visible is concrete surrounding the core, in ALL 9-11 images....
> 
> You also have failed produce any plans for the twins that shows the needed diagonal and horizontal bracing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Look dunce.  You can't have large steel framing and continuous reinforcing bars in the same concrete wall.  I showed you via photo how the new Freedom Tower concrete wall is outside the steel *framing*.  The wall and reinforcing is continuous.
> 
> 2. Look at the photo in this link and you can plainly see that the concrete floor goes right up to the steel core framing...NO CONCRETE WALL!!  WTC Core
> 
> 3. Your 9/11 images show what was there, gyp board and steel studs, not concrete walls.  If concrete walls were not built, they could not be there in any collapse photo, now could they.
> 
> 4. The WTC was designed using Verendeel Trusses moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn, nice source
> 
> look what else i found there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice: you can actually see through a corner of the core
> IE: light is passing through it and NOT where a hallway is
Click to expand...


If you knew how the inner columns of the outer steel frame work were oriented and knew the construction, you would know you are making my point for me. The light is just passing through the space between the inner wall of the outer frame, or its corner column which is outside the core. Thanks for the image of the concrete core.

Your image shows the light between the large box column on the left which is outside the concrete core wall at its base, and the slightly smaller outer dimensioned concrete core at the corner or end of the wall.  That 12 foot thick base wall has a tiny utility access hallway running it's length.  Light can be seen shining down it.  Only 20 horizontal feet of that wall section perhaps could be poured at a time.
If it were steel core columns interconnected with horizontal and diagonal braces, there would be lots of daylight shining through all over the core area.

That being WTC 1, it had a poor start compared to WTC 2 which benfitted from things learned on WTC 1.  WTC 1 had the concrete cast in free standing forms for the core wall base.  They were removed and the steel exterior was built around it.  Backwards, but it was the first tubular cast concrete core built of that size.  After that only 7 floors of steel could go up before the concrete core had to catch up.

If this is not true, then Post an image of steel core columns in the core area from 9-11.

I will post an image of the concrete walls of the core showing on 9-11.

A portion of the very top of the core of WTC 2 falling onto WTC 3.  The brownish surfaces behind the perimeter walls.


----------



## kyzr

Not sure how to break this to ya, but that brown stuff you think is concrete is actually the inner surface of a perimeter wall.  Concrete walls don't have ripples like that.  

Besides, if they didn't build concrete walls, they can't be part of the collapse.  What part of "there are no concrete walls" don't you understand.  They have to be built, and there are no construction photos showing the concrete or the reinforcing.  
Game.  Set. match.  Pick a better conspiracy to defend.  There ain't no concrete core, never was one.

An interesting side note.  When the WTC towers were built there was no computer large enough to model it.  Today's PCs have more computing power than the "supercomputers" of the early sixties.  That makes the original design even more impressive.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Not sure how to break this to ya, but that brown stuff you think is concrete is actually the inner surface of a perimeter wall.  Concrete walls don't have ripples like that.
> 
> Besides, if they didn't build concrete walls, they can't be part of the collapse.  What part of "there are no concrete walls" don't you understand.  They have to be built, and there are no construction photos showing the concrete or the reinforcing.
> Game.  Set. match.  Pick a better conspiracy to defend.  There ain't no concrete core, never was one.
> 
> An interesting side note.  When the WTC towers were built there was no computer large enough to model it.  Today's PCs have more computing power than the "supercomputers" of the early sixties.  That makes the original design even more impressive.


actually, that looks like a piece of floor


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Not sure how to break this to ya, but that brown stuff you think is concrete is actually the inner surface of a perimeter wall.  Concrete walls don't have ripples like that.



It is an entire piece of perimeter wall caught underneath a portion of the concret core.  I've seen an image that shows the concrete still about 15-20 feet over it.  Just before it hits WTC 3 the wall flops up against the bottom of the massive piece of concrete hurtling towards the earth.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to break this to ya, but that brown stuff you think is concrete is actually the inner surface of a perimeter wall.  Concrete walls don't have ripples like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an entire piece of perimeter wall caught underneath a portion of the concret core.  I've seen an image that shows the concrete still about 15-20 feet over it.  Just before it hits WTC 3 the wall flops up against the bottom of the massive piece of concrete hurtling towards the earth.
Click to expand...


fuck off, you cum-belching road-whore.  Go play with Terral's uh  lightsabre


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to break this to ya, but that brown stuff you think is concrete is actually the inner surface of a perimeter wall.  Concrete walls don't have ripples like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an entire piece of perimeter wall caught underneath a portion of the concret core.  I've seen an image that shows the concrete still about 15-20 feet over it.  Just before it hits WTC 3 the wall flops up against the bottom of the massive piece of concrete hurtling towards the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off, you cum-belching road-whore.  Go play with Terral's uh  lightsabre
Click to expand...


I guess that means you have no evidence whatsoever.  Very har to support secret methods of mass murder without at least some photoshopped images like gamolon uses.
Do you guys share?


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is an entire piece of perimeter wall caught underneath a portion of the concret core.  I've seen an image that shows the concrete still about 15-20 feet over it.  Just before it hits WTC 3 the wall flops up against the bottom of the massive piece of concrete hurtling towards the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, you cum-belching road-whore.  Go play with Terral's uh  lightsabre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that means you have no evidence whatsoever.  Very har to support secret methods of mass murder without at least some photoshopped images like gamolon uses.
> Do you guys share?
Click to expand...


no, buttfuck.  WE have all the evidence, and you have NOTHING, fuckstain.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off, you cum-belching road-whore.  Go play with Terral's uh  lightsabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means you have no evidence whatsoever.  Very har to support secret methods of mass murder without at least some photoshopped images like gamolon uses.
> Do you guys share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, buttfuck.  WE have all the evidence, and you have NOTHING, fuckstain.
Click to expand...


Uhhh, I see no evidence, text is not evidence, your's is not even reasonable in the face of actual evidence.

The Twin Towers had a concrete tubular core.






Not the steel core columns FEMA passes off with this crappy diagram from the first WTC report.


----------



## DiveCon

still too fucking stupid to understand that there was NO CONCRETE in the CORE ABOVE GRADE and the image of a dust cloud does not prove concrete where none was put


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> still too fucking stupid to understand that there was NO CONCRETE in the CORE ABOVE GRADE and the image of a dust cloud does not prove concrete where none was put



There is a great deal of independently verified evidence like the west end of WTC 1's core.  Looking south is the wall in an end view on the left with an interior box column, one of the 24 that actually existed surrounding the core, "the spire" is one.






Add to this photographic evidence from the commission of the crime, the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article about the Twins intereviewing him.

*Got image of core columns in core area on 9-11?*

got any evidence at all?  Please, no misrepresented construction photos claiming that the elevator guide rail support steel is "steel core columns"


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still too fucking stupid to understand that there was NO CONCRETE in the CORE ABOVE GRADE and the image of a dust cloud does not prove concrete where none was put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a great deal of independently verified evidence like the west end of WTC 1's core.  Looking south is the wall in an end view on the left with an interior box column, one of the 24 that actually existed surrounding the core, "the spire" is one.
> 
> 
> 
> Add to this photographic evidence from the commission of the crime, the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article about the Twins intereviewing him.
> 
> *Got image of core columns in core area on 9-11?*
> 
> got any evidence at all?  Please, no misrepresented construction photos claiming that the elevator guide rail support steel is "steel core columns"
Click to expand...

no one has EVER claimed the elevator guide shafts as core column you fucking moron


----------



## kyzr

these "Johnny come latelys" think they can see what isn't there.  Let me provide a little background information.
1. The design of the WTC towers has been documented and studied since the 1960s.  We know how it was designed.  It was designed w/o concrete core walls.  
2. There are numerous engineering articles and journals documenting the design and the collapse.  There are no concrete core walls.
3. Its like a constitutional lawyer who studies the Constitution for 40-years, then some morons try to say that Martha Stewart's cookbook is actually the constitution and then try to look at the photos to try and prove it to the constitutional lawyer.

Its like a kindergartner trying to prove to a math major that 1 + 1 = 4  they can pout and whine and yell and scream and hold their breath till they turn blue, but the answer is still the answer.

THERE ARE NO CORE CONCRETE WALLS.  THERE NEVER WERE.

So idiots can still try to argue, but the answer is the answer.  There were no R/C walls in the core.  Here are several pages to review.  OMG  NO R/C WALLS!!
WTC Modeling and Simulation: Structural Data for WTC 1, 2

This conspiracy is beyond MORONIC.  There is no rationale' for any of it.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still too fucking stupid to understand that there was NO CONCRETE in the CORE ABOVE GRADE and the image of a dust cloud does not prove concrete where none was put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a great deal of independently verified evidence like the west end of WTC 1's core.  Looking south is the wall in an end view on the left with an interior box column, one of the 24 that actually existed surrounding the core, "the spire" is one.
> 
> 
> 
> Add to this photographic evidence from the commission of the crime, the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article about the Twins intereviewing him.
> 
> *Got image of core columns in core area on 9-11?*
> 
> got any evidence at all?  Please, no misrepresented construction photos claiming that the elevator guide rail support steel is "steel core columns"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one has EVER claimed the elevator guide shafts as core column you fucking moron
Click to expand...


Yes, that is something you've done with helicopter photos from construction.  As FEMA shows in the first WTC report.






They claimed what was seen, the same as this image, much closer and clearer are core columns.






The vertical steel inside the core are is not core columns it is support steel for elevator guide rails.  The butt plates on the tops, of those left and right of the center crane, is no where near strong enough to join section of "core column" together.  That is the 5th floor I think.  You are suggesting that method of joining is used at the bottom?  Bhhhhawaaaaa!

Butt plates facilitate shifting by elongating holes in the plates and tilting with shims.  Elevator installation needs perfect alignment.

A core column must have a 100% deep fillet weld joining the ends together like this "I "beam but all the way around a box column.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> these "Johnny come latelys"
> THERE ARE NO CORE CONCRETE WALLS.  THERE NEVER WERE.



Please post an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area to substanciate the existence of the NEEDED, super strong core.

BTW, I've been doing this since 2002.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> these "Johnny come latelys"
> THERE ARE NO CORE CONCRETE WALLS.  THERE NEVER WERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area to substanciate the existence of the NEEDED, super strong core.
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this since 2002.
Click to expand...

they collapsed you DUMBFUCK


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> these "Johnny come latelys"
> THERE ARE NO CORE CONCRETE WALLS.  THERE NEVER WERE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area to substanciate the existence of the NEEDED, super strong core.
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this since 2002.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they collapsed you DUMBFUCK
Click to expand...


I can show a concrete wall falling into the empty core,






You should be able to show a steel core column collapsing, they were supposedly 1,350 foot long.  When there are 47 of them supposedly joined together, they will be seen.

Please show an image of them on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post an image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area to substanciate the existence of the NEEDED, super strong core.
> 
> BTW, I've been doing this since 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> they collapsed you DUMBFUCK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can show a concrete wall falling into the empty core,
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to show a steel core column collapsing, they were supposedly 1,350 foot long.  When there are 47 of them supposedly joined together, they will be seen.
> 
> Please show an image of them on 9-11.
Click to expand...

another fail, you do NOT show a concrete wall, because NONE was there


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they collapsed you DUMBFUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show a concrete wall falling into the empty core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to show a steel core column collapsing, they were supposedly 1,350 foot long.  When there are 47 of them supposedly joined together, they will be seen.
> 
> Please show an image of them on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another fail, you do NOT show a concrete wall, because NONE was there
Click to expand...


I can show a safety report from August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) describing a concrete core.

I can show the concrete core wall at its base, 12 feet thick inside the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.

I can show the lead engineer being interviewed and the article in Newsweek from September 13, 2001 identifies a concrete core.  No way, ....... when 3,000 are killed in what is called a "building collapse" is the lead engineer of the responsibile structural engineering company going to allow any errors regarding structure in the article.

*Please post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show a concrete wall falling into the empty core,
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to show a steel core column collapsing, they were supposedly 1,350 foot long.  When there are 47 of them supposedly joined together, they will be seen.
> 
> Please show an image of them on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> another fail, you do NOT show a concrete wall, because NONE was there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can show a safety report from August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) describing a concrete core.
> 
> I can show the concrete core wall at its base, 12 feet thick inside the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.
> 
> I can show the lead engineer being interviewed and the article in Newsweek from September 13, 2001 identifies a concrete core.  No way, ....... when 3,000 are killed in what is called a "building collapse" is the lead engineer of the responsibile structural engineering company going to allow any errors regarding structure in the article.
> 
> *Please post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.*
Click to expand...

you've been shown, dumbass


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> another fail, you do NOT show a concrete wall, because NONE was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show a safety report from August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) describing a concrete core.
> 
> I can show the concrete core wall at its base, 12 feet thick inside the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.
> 
> I can show the lead engineer being interviewed and the article in Newsweek from September 13, 2001 identifies a concrete core.  No way, ....... when 3,000 are killed in what is called a "building collapse" is the lead engineer of the responsibile structural engineering company going to allow any errors regarding structure in the article.
> 
> *Please post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've been shown, dumbass
Click to expand...


That's a lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show a safety report from August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) describing a concrete core.
> 
> I can show the concrete core wall at its base, 12 feet thick inside the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.
> 
> I can show the lead engineer being interviewed and the article in Newsweek from September 13, 2001 identifies a concrete core.  No way, ....... when 3,000 are killed in what is called a "building collapse" is the lead engineer of the responsibile structural engineering company going to allow any errors regarding structure in the article.
> 
> *Please post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.*
> 
> 
> 
> you've been shown, dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie.
Click to expand...

no, its you that does the lying


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



SNs hijacked massive jet liners and drove them into the WTC towers at about 450 mph.  That massive energy, and the subsequent fire caused the towers to collapse murdering the 3,000 innocents.  The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude.  The towers were designed and constructed correctly.  They stood for about 40-years and should have stood for another 40.  

Only clueless morons who don't understand anything about engineering try to point to other causes.  It was terrorism, not FEMA or NIST.  The truth is the truth.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude.  The towers were designed and constructed correctly.
Click to expand...


The building could sustain multiple impacts of jetliners, BECAUSE it had a concrete core.  The "screen netting" he referes to is not the perimeter shear walls, it is the rebar grid of high tensile steel inside the concrete walls of the core.  He was told to not mention the concrete core directly and so found the anology.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pvEge5HPJU[/ame]

Since you can produce no images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core, you have NO EVIDENCE.  You have produced no plans showing the supposed steel core columns and their needed interconnections.

The lead engineer provided infomration to Newsweek identifying a concrete core. Leslie E. Robertson knew and information  of the September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)


----------



## Christophera

I will add to the last post.

Because the shear wall on the north side of WTC 1 was 61% destroyed by flight 11 cutting through it, and the tower still stood, it is proven that another structure was actually holding it up.  That was the concrete core 60 feet inside the perimeter walls on the north side.

A structure will always fail and collapse in the direction of the damaged shear wall, but the top of the north tower fell south, not north in the direction of the damaged shear wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNs hijacked massive jet liners and drove them into the WTC towers at about 450 mph.  That massive energy, and the subsequent fire caused the towers to collapse murdering the 3,000 innocents.  The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude.  The towers were designed and constructed correctly.  They stood for about 40-years and should have stood for another 40.
> 
> Only clueless morons who don't understand anything about engineering try to point to other causes.  It was terrorism, not FEMA or NIST.  The truth is the truth.
Click to expand...


it was terrorism alright.the terrorists are the neocons in the Bush administration who pulled this off frady cat deniar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude.  The towers were designed and constructed correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The building could sustain multiple impacts of jetliners, BECAUSE it had a concrete core.  The "screen netting" he referes to is not the perimeter shear walls, it is the rebar grid of high tensile steel inside the concrete walls of the core.  He was told to not mention the concrete core directly and so found the anology.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pvEge5HPJU]YouTube - Frank deMartini, World Trade Center 1973-2001[/ame]
> 
> Since you can produce no images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core, you have NO EVIDENCE.  You have produced no plans showing the supposed steel core columns and their needed interconnections.
> 
> The lead engineer provided infomration to Newsweek identifying a concrete core. Leslie E. Robertson knew and information  of the September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
Click to expand...


that video is proof right there that the disinfo agents TRY desperately to get around that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse but cant.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude.  The towers were designed and constructed correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building could sustain multiple impacts of jetliners, BECAUSE it had a concrete core.  The "screen netting" he referes to is not the perimeter shear walls, it is the rebar grid of high tensile steel inside the concrete walls of the core.  He was told to not mention the concrete core directly and so found the anology.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pvEge5HPJU]YouTube - Frank deMartini, World Trade Center 1973-2001[/ame]
> 
> Since you can produce no images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core, you have NO EVIDENCE.  You have produced no plans showing the supposed steel core columns and their needed interconnections.
> 
> The lead engineer provided infomration to Newsweek identifying a concrete core. Leslie E. Robertson knew and information  of the September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that video is proof right there that the disinfo agents TRY desperately to get around that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse but cant.
Click to expand...


Yup, they can't oppose logic, reason and evidence with strong corroborations from the buildings engineers.  It's all about ad hominum and working to fan the social fears.

They can't explain anything credibly, not even their own precense here.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The building could sustain multiple impacts of jetliners, BECAUSE it had a concrete core.  The "screen netting" he referes to is not the perimeter shear walls, it is the rebar grid of high tensile steel inside the concrete walls of the core.  He was told to not mention the concrete core directly and so found the anology.
> 
> Since you can produce no images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core, you have NO EVIDENCE.  You have produced no plans showing the supposed steel core columns and their needed interconnections.
> 
> The lead engineer provided infomration to Newsweek identifying a concrete core. Leslie E. Robertson knew and information  of the September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that video is proof right there that the disinfo agents TRY desperately to get around that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse but cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, they can't oppose logic, reason and evidence with strong corroborations from the buildings engineers.  It's all about ad hominum and working to fan the social fears.
> 
> They can't explain anything credibly, not even their own precense here.
Click to expand...


SNs hijacked massive jet liners and drove them into the WTC towers at about 450 mph. That massive energy, and the subsequent fire caused the towers to collapse murdering the 3,000 innocents. The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude. The towers were designed and constructed correctly. They stood for about 40-years and should have stood for another 40. 

Only clueless morons who don't understand anything about engineering try to point to other causes. It was terrorism, not FEMA or NIST. The truth is the truth.

Your 38-second video says nothing to prove your point.  The 707 impact is magnitudes less energy than the 9/11 impact.  He even talks about the WTCs being like a very flexible "screen door netting", which disproves your rigid concrete core bullshit.  Study structural dynamics before proving you know absolutely zero.  [concrete walls are very rigid moron]

You still have ZERO proof of a concrete core.  The SNs impacting the WTC towers caused the collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> that video is proof right there that the disinfo agents TRY desperately to get around that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse but cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, they can't oppose logic, reason and evidence with strong corroborations from the buildings engineers.  It's all about ad hominum and working to fan the social fears.
> 
> They can't explain anything credibly, not even their own precense here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SNs hijacked massive jet liners and drove them into the WTC towers at about 450 mph. That massive energy, and the subsequent fire caused the towers to collapse murdering the 3,000 innocents. The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude. The towers were designed and constructed correctly. They stood for about 40-years and should have stood for another 40.
> 
> Only clueless morons who don't understand anything about engineering try to point to other causes. It was terrorism, not FEMA or NIST. The truth is the truth.
> 
> Your 38-second video says nothing to prove your point.  The 707 impact is magnitudes less energy than the 9/11 impact.  He even talks about the WTCs being like a very flexible "screen door netting", which disproves your rigid concrete core bullshit.  Study structural dynamics before proving you know absolutely zero.  [concrete walls are very rigid moron]
> 
> You still have ZERO proof of a concrete core.  The SNs impacting the WTC towers caused the collapse.
Click to expand...

there is also a MASSIVE difference in size from a 707 to a 757 or 767
and he is incorrect that it was meant to take MULTIPLE hits


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated.[/url]





DiveCon said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, they can't oppose logic, reason and evidence with strong corroborations from the buildings engineers.  It's all about ad hominum and working to fan the social fears.
> 
> They can't explain anything credibly, not even their own precense here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNs hijacked massive jet liners and drove them into the WTC towers at about 450 mph. That massive energy, and the subsequent fire caused the towers to collapse murdering the 3,000 innocents. The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude. The towers were designed and constructed correctly. They stood for about 40-years and should have stood for another 40.
> 
> Only clueless morons who don't understand anything about engineering try to point to other causes. It was terrorism, not FEMA or NIST. The truth is the truth.
> 
> Your 38-second video says nothing to prove your point.  The 707 impact is magnitudes less energy than the 9/11 impact.  He even talks about the WTCs being like a very flexible "screen door netting", which disproves your rigid concrete core bullshit.  Study structural dynamics before proving you know absolutely zero.  [concrete walls are very rigid moron]
> 
> You still have ZERO proof of a concrete core.  The SNs impacting the WTC towers caused the collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is also a MASSIVE difference in size from a 707 to a 757 or 767
> and he is incorrect that it was meant to take MULTIPLE hits
Click to expand...


Not a massive increase, not enough.  Logically if that was the case then the towers would have fallen at impact according to your own structural design, totally unproven or unsupported by independent source.

The concrete core information has uniform support when you leave the government information.  Download the .pdf report, see chapter 2.1, identifying a concrete core by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

Examine the thick concrete wall of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.






Examine the north towers concrete core wall at its base, north side, or lond side of the core

Notice the daylight shining down a tiny hallway cast along the length of the core wall to facilitate a large plumbing connection that connected pipes cast into the core wall to supply or drain outside.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNs hijacked massive jet liners and drove them into the WTC towers at about 450 mph. That massive energy, and the subsequent fire caused the towers to collapse murdering the 3,000 innocents. The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude. The towers were designed and constructed correctly. They stood for about 40-years and should have stood for another 40.
> 
> Only clueless morons who don't understand anything about engineering try to point to other causes. It was terrorism, not FEMA or NIST. The truth is the truth.
> 
> Your 38-second video says nothing to prove your point.  The 707 impact is magnitudes less energy than the 9/11 impact.  He even talks about the WTCs being like a very flexible "screen door netting", which disproves your rigid concrete core bullshit.  Study structural dynamics before proving you know absolutely zero.  [concrete walls are very rigid moron]
> 
> You still have ZERO proof of a concrete core.  The SNs impacting the WTC towers caused the collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is also a MASSIVE difference in size from a 707 to a 757 or 767
> and he is incorrect that it was meant to take MULTIPLE hits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a massive increase, not enough.  Logically if that was the case then the towers would have fallen at impact according to your own structural design, totally unproven or unsupported by independent source.
> 
> The concrete core information has uniform support when you leave the government information.  Download the .pdf report, see chapter 2.1, identifying a concrete core by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> Examine the thick concrete wall of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examine the north towers concrete core wall at its base, north side, or lond side of the core
> 
> Notice the daylight shining down a tiny hallway cast along the length of the core wall to facilitate a large plumbing connection that connected pipes cast into the core wall to supply or drain outside.
Click to expand...

none of your images support the crap you claim


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is also a MASSIVE difference in size from a 707 to a 757 or 767
> and he is incorrect that it was meant to take MULTIPLE hits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a massive increase, not enough.  Logically if that was the case then the towers would have fallen at impact according to your own structural design, totally unproven or unsupported by independent source.
> 
> The concrete core information has uniform support when you leave the government information.  Download the .pdf report, see chapter 2.1, identifying a concrete core by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> Examine the thick concrete wall of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examine the north towers concrete core wall at its base, north side, or lond side of the core
> 
> Notice the daylight shining down a tiny hallway cast along the length of the core wall to facilitate a large plumbing connection that connected pipes cast into the core wall to supply or drain outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> none of your images support the crap you claim
Click to expand...


Your text is meaningless.  You support the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a massive increase, not enough.  Logically if that was the case then the towers would have fallen at impact according to your own structural design, totally unproven or unsupported by independent source.
> 
> The concrete core information has uniform support when you leave the government information.  Download the .pdf report, see chapter 2.1, identifying a concrete core by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> Examine the thick concrete wall of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> Examine the north towers concrete core wall at its base, north side, or lond side of the core
> 
> Notice the daylight shining down a tiny hallway cast along the length of the core wall to facilitate a large plumbing connection that connected pipes cast into the core wall to supply or drain outside.
> 
> 
> 
> none of your images support the crap you claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your text is meaningless.  You support the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
Click to expand...

everything you post is meaningless


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNs hijacked massive jet liners and drove them into the WTC towers at about 450 mph. That massive energy, and the subsequent fire caused the towers to collapse murdering the 3,000 innocents. The towers were not designed to withstand an impact of that magnitude. The towers were designed and constructed correctly. They stood for about 40-years and should have stood for another 40.
> 
> Only clueless morons who don't understand anything about engineering try to point to other causes. It was terrorism, not FEMA or NIST. The truth is the truth.
> 
> Your 38-second video says nothing to prove your point.  The 707 impact is magnitudes less energy than the 9/11 impact.  He even talks about the WTCs being like a very flexible "screen door netting", which disproves your rigid concrete core bullshit.  Study structural dynamics before proving you know absolutely zero.  [concrete walls are very rigid moron]
> 
> You still have ZERO proof of a concrete core.  The SNs impacting the WTC towers caused the collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is also a MASSIVE difference in size from a 707 to a 757 or 767
> and he is incorrect that it was meant to take MULTIPLE hits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a massive increase, not enough.  Logically if that was the case then the towers would have fallen at impact according to your own structural design, totally unproven or unsupported by independent source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was by far your most intelligent post point.  Congrats for making occasional sense.
> However, If you studied structural dynamics you'd understand that "impact" and the force generated by an impact is affected tremendously by the "dt" of the impact (the time duration of the impact).  The more flexible a structure the longer the dt and the less net force.  Take a hammer and hit a yardstick on the skinny side, you see it bends and absorbs the impact.  Take the same yardstick and hit it on edge and you'll probably break it.
> 
> OBL must have researched the WTC because he estimated that the towers would collapse immediately killing about 50,000.  The fact that the towers withstood the attack was a tribute to what engineers call "redundancy", or in essence the safety factors built into the structures.
> 
> However, there were no concrete walls around the core.  They weren't designed, or built.  We studied the WTC design for 40+ years and know how they were designed.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core information has uniform support when you leave the government information.  Download the .pdf report, see chapter 2.1, identifying a concrete core by...Examine the thick concrete wall of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area....Examine the north towers concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  All of the engineering studies done by the ASCE over the last 40 or so years supports the steel core, and not the concrete core.  You have never shown a photo of the original construction showing the walls, formwork, or the steel reinforcing bars being installed.....BECAUSE THEY AREN'T THERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the daylight shining down a tiny hallway cast along the length of the core wall to facilitate a large plumbing connection that connected pipes cast into the core wall to supply or drain outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This s one of your lamest attempts.  There are no concrete walls because they weren't designed or built.  The WTC fell because the SNs hit them with massive jet liners.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invalidated.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This s one of your lamest attempts.  There are no concrete walls because they weren't designed or built.  The WTC fell because the SNs hit them with massive jet liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've shown evidence of concrete from independent sources, you have shown no evidence of steel core columns in the core area from independentl sources.
> 
> The only core that can be proven with evidence is a concrete core and I've proven it.
> 
> Here, I'll do it again by posting an image of rebar standing 400 feet off the ground partially surrounding the empty core area.  You lose.
Click to expand...


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a massive increase, not enough.  Logically if that was the case then the towers would have fallen at impact according to your own structural design, totally unproven or unsupported by independent source.
> 
> The concrete core information has uniform support when you leave the government information.  Download the .pdf report, see chapter 2.1, identifying a concrete core by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> Examine the thick concrete wall of WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> Examine the north towers concrete
> 
> Notice the daylight shining down a tiny hallway cast along the length of the core wall to facilitate a large plumbing connection that connected pipes cast into the core wall to supply or drain outside.
> 
> 
> 
> none of your images support the crap you claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your text is meaningless.  You support the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
Click to expand...



It took me a while to research your link "www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf"
which is a "Structural Engineering Emergency Response Plan" which has absolutely nothing to do with the design, construction, or collapse of the WTC towers.  Its basically a recommendation for handling future mega-disasters where large structures have been damaged, such as by an earthquake, and how to manage the response.  You are correct that it says  The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.
However, it doesn't provide any details, so its simply a misprint.  It was written by one guy "August Domel, Jr., Ph.D., S.E., P.E." so he's wrong, he's and emergency response expert, not a WTC design expert.

*HERE IS "THE ANSWER" FROM THE STRUCTURAL ENGINEER WHO DESIGNED THE WTC TOWERS, at the company site from the company that designed the WTC towers:*
LERA | World Trade Center
*&#8226;	The development of the concept for "Shaftwall", a lightweight fire-rated wall system that now dominates the construction industry.*

This is from the company AND the structural engineer who actually designed the WTC towers.  People are mis-interpreting the "shaftwall" as a reinforced concrete wall.  Its not concrete, but it is a fire-resistant wall.  It may even look something like concrete, some fireproofing does look like concrete encasement.

There was no "secret" mass murder".  The SNs piloted massive jet liners into the WTC towers which made them collapse.  it was a terror attack, not a "conspiracy".  You failed to offer any substantiation of a conspiracy, just half-baked ideas about the collapse.

You should focus your energy on a better conspiracy.  The WTC did not have concrete walls around the core, it was a new fire-resistant "shaftwall" system.  Not a structural wall, it provides safe egress for occupants in case of a fire.


----------



## DiveCon

and that right there proves no massive concrete core


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> none of your images support the crap you claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your text is meaningless.  You support the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a while to research your link "www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf"
> which is a "Structural Engineering Emergency Response Plan" which has absolutely nothing to do with the design, construction, or collapse of the WTC towers.
Click to expand...


Correct, it identifies a concrete core only.

Your other data from LERA is subterfuge, years after the fact; 

because it omits facts stated 2 days after 9-11 by the namesake.  Leslie E. Robertson on September 13, 2001,

because you have not posted the official plans showing the supposed steel core columns of the Twins in the core area OR "firewall".

because you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

Because this cannot be the "firewall" as it depended on steel core columns for support, if any of it existed, which it did not.  The core of WTC 2.






If there were any steel core columns there, the firewall would be broken down by the 100's of thousands of tons of heavy steel wreakage crashing down and over it making the core columns visible.

No photo from 9-11 shows any steel core columns in the core area.  The core is always empty.  That is a massive concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your text is meaningless.  You support the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a while to research your link "www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf"
> which is a "Structural Engineering Emergency Response Plan" which has absolutely nothing to do with the design, construction, or collapse of the WTC towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, it identifies a concrete core only.
> 
> Your other data from LERA is subterfuge, years after the fact;
> 
> because it omits facts stated 2 days after 9-11 by the namesake.  Leslie E. Robertson on September 13, 2001,
> 
> because you have not posted the official plans showing the supposed steel core columns of the Twins in the core area OR "firewall".
> 
> because you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Because this cannot be the "firewall" as it depended on steel core columns for support, if any of it existed, which it did not.  The core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> If there were any steel core columns there, the firewall would be broken down by the 100's of thousands of tons of heavy steel wreakage crashing down and over it making the core columns visible.
> 
> No photo from 9-11 shows any steel core columns in the core area.  The core is always empty.  That is a massive concrete tube.
Click to expand...

and here you are LYING again
RObertson never said that


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and that right there proves no massive concrete core



It proves concrete before it proves steel core columns.  If this is not true, explain how it shows steel core columns.

I can explain how it shows concrete and do here where that image and others are explained reasonably.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11towersilhouettes.html


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a while to research your link "www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf"
> which is a "Structural Engineering Emergency Response Plan" which has absolutely nothing to do with the design, construction, or collapse of the WTC towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it identifies a concrete core only.
> 
> Your other data from LERA is subterfuge, years after the fact;
> 
> because it omits facts stated 2 days after 9-11 by the namesake.  Leslie E. Robertson on September 13, 2001,
> 
> because you have not posted the official plans showing the supposed steel core columns of the Twins in the core area OR "firewall".
> 
> because you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Because this cannot be the "firewall" as it depended on steel core columns for support, if any of it existed, which it did not.  The core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> If there were any steel core columns there, the firewall would be broken down by the 100's of thousands of tons of heavy steel wreakage crashing down and over it making the core columns visible.
> 
> No photo from 9-11 shows any steel core columns in the core area.  The core is always empty.  That is a massive concrete tube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and here you are LYING again
> RObertson never said that
Click to expand...


The article implies and only reasonably can be taking information from him and he would absolutely correct it if it were wrong after 3,000 were killed in the buildings that supposedly collapsed when his company were the engineers.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it identifies a concrete core only.
> 
> Your other data from LERA is subterfuge, years after the fact;
> 
> because it omits facts stated 2 days after 9-11 by the namesake.  Leslie E. Robertson on September 13, 2001,
> 
> because you have not posted the official plans showing the supposed steel core columns of the Twins in the core area OR "firewall".
> 
> because you have not posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Because this cannot be the "firewall" as it depended on steel core columns for support, if any of it existed, which it did not.  The core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> If there were any steel core columns there, the firewall would be broken down by the 100's of thousands of tons of heavy steel wreakage crashing down and over it making the core columns visible.
> 
> No photo from 9-11 shows any steel core columns in the core area.  The core is always empty.  That is a massive concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> and here you are LYING again
> RObertson never said that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article implies and only reasonably can be taking information from him and he would absolutely correct it if it were wrong after 3,000 were killed in the buildings that supposedly collapsed when his company were the engineers.
Click to expand...

no, it shows that the report said something that wasnt true


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that right there proves no massive concrete core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves concrete before it proves steel core columns.  If this is not true, explain how it shows steel core columns.
> 
> I can explain how it shows concrete and do here where that image and others are explained reasonably.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
Click to expand...

wrong again, moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here you are LYING again
> RObertson never said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article implies and only reasonably can be taking information from him and he would absolutely correct it if it were wrong after 3,000 were killed in the buildings that supposedly collapsed when his company were the engineers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it shows that the report said something that wasnt true
Click to expand...


The images of 9-11 show that the report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is true, that Robertsons info to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 is true and all togther they show you are a trying to keep the means of mass murder secret.

A portion of the east wall of WTC 1 core toppling into the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article implies and only reasonably can be taking information from him and he would absolutely correct it if it were wrong after 3,000 were killed in the buildings that supposedly collapsed when his company were the engineers.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it shows that the report said something that wasnt true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The images of 9-11 show that the report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is true, that Robertsons info to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 is true and all togther they show you are a trying to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> A portion of the east wall of WTC 1 core toppling into the core area.
Click to expand...

as i have told you MANY times before, that is a section of FLOOR


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, it shows that the report said something that wasnt true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The images of 9-11 show that the report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is true, that Robertsons info to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 is true and all togther they show you are a trying to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> A portion of the east wall of WTC 1 core toppling into the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i have told you MANY times before, that is a section of FLOOR
Click to expand...


You write many things and prove nothing.  Mr. "Text assertion", or vacuous statement is your act.

I have told you many times before, and shown you, and shown you the statements of others telling you, NIST was deceived by FEMA, the Twins had a concrete core.

Oxford will tell you now, again.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The images of 9-11 show that the report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is true, that Robertsons info to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 is true and all togther they show you are a trying to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> A portion of the east wall of WTC 1 core toppling into the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> as i have told you MANY times before, that is a section of FLOOR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write many things and prove nothing.  Mr. "Text assertion", or vacuous statement is your act.
> 
> I have told you many times before, and shown you, and shown you the statements of others telling you, NIST was deceived by FEMA, the Twins had a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford will tell you now, again.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
Click to expand...


fuck off, cumstain.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The images of 9-11 show that the report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is true, that Robertsons info to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 is true and all togther they show you are a trying to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> A portion of the east wall of WTC 1 core toppling into the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> as i have told you MANY times before, that is a section of FLOOR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write many things and prove nothing.  Mr. "Text assertion", or vacuous statement is your act.
> 
> I have told you many times before, and shown you, and shown you the statements of others telling you, NIST was deceived by FEMA, the Twins had a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford will tell you now, again.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
Click to expand...

you have only proved that Oxford had it WRONG
not that there was actual concrete in the core above grade
because there WASN'T ANY
and i dont need to prove there wasn't any, you MUST prove there was by showing construction photos showing it
i have already posted several(if not DOZENS) that showed NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i have told you MANY times before, that is a section of FLOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write many things and prove nothing.  Mr. "Text assertion", or vacuous statement is your act.
> 
> I have told you many times before, and shown you, and shown you the statements of others telling you, NIST was deceived by FEMA, the Twins had a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford will tell you now, again.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have only proved that Oxford had it WRONG
Click to expand...


Bwaaaahaaaaaaaa try to be serious.  Your empty assertion fails against multiple, independent verifications by other competent sources.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.



Leslie Robertson on September 13, 2001


Even Bazant who tries to analyze freefall, failing again to explain it, identifies a concrete core in their 2007 revision.



			
				Collapse of World Trade Center Towers: said:
			
		

> What Did and Did Not Cause It?
> Zdenek P. Bazant
> 1
> , Hon.M. ASCE, Jia-Liang Le
> 2
> , Frank R. Greening
> 3
> , and David B. Benson
> 4
> Abstract: Previous analysis of progressive collapse showed that gravity alone suffices to explain the overall collapse of the World Trade Center towers. However, it has not been checked whether the allegations of controlled demolition by planted explosives have any scientific merit. The present analysis proves that they do not. The video record available for the first few seconds of collapse agrees with the motion history calculated from the differential equation of progressive collapse but disproves the free fall hypothesis (on which the aforementioned allegations rest). Although, due to absence of experimental crushing data for the lightweight concrete used, the theory of comminution cannot predict the size range of pulverized concrete particles, *it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm  0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization).* The exit speed of air ejected from the building by the crushing front of gravitational collapse must have attained, near the ground, 465 mph (208 m/s) on the average, and fluctuations must have reached the speed of sound. This explains loud booms and wide spreading of pulverized concrete and glass fragments, and shows that the lower margin of dust cloud could not have coincided with the crushing front. The resisting upward forces due to pulverization and air ejection, neglected in previous studies, are found to be negligible during the first few seconds of collapse but not insignificant near the end of crush-down (these forces extended the crush-down duration by about 4%; they augmented, by about 25%, the resisting force due to column buckling at the end of crush-down, and doubled that force at the beginning of crush-up). The calculated crush down duration is found to match a logical interpretation of seismic record, while the free fall duration is found to be in conflict.
> 
> 
> http://72.14.205.104/search q=cache:H5djFQBfSzsJ:www.civil.northwestern.edu/people/b...ant&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a
> 
> This is the latest paper by Bazant et al, the first one was included in the NIST report



Note that northwestern.edu has removed that revison from their server, probably because the concrete core is refered to.

*Got evidence from 9-11 of steel core columns?*

*Got official plans?*


----------



## DiveCon

skyscraper Facts, information, pictures | Encyclopedia.com articles about skyscraper


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You write many things and prove nothing.  Mr. "Text assertion", or vacuous statement is your act.
> 
> I have told you many times before, and shown you, and shown you the statements of others telling you, NIST was deceived by FEMA, the Twins had a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford will tell you now, again.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> 
> 
> you have only proved that Oxford had it WRONG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwaaaahaaaaaaaa try to be serious.  Your empty assertion fails against multiple, independent verifications by other competent sources.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Robertson on September 13, 2001
> 
> 
> Even Bazant who tries to analyze freefall, failing again to explain it, identifies a concrete core in their 2007 revision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collapse of World Trade Center Towers: said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Did and Did Not Cause It?
> Zdenek P. Bazant
> 1
> , Hon.M. ASCE, Jia-Liang Le
> 2
> , Frank R. Greening
> 3
> , and David B. Benson
> 4
> Abstract: Previous analysis of progressive collapse showed that gravity alone suffices to explain the overall collapse of the World Trade Center towers. However, it has not been checked whether the allegations of controlled demolition by planted explosives have any scientific merit. The present analysis proves that they do not. The video record available for the first few seconds of collapse agrees with the motion history calculated from the differential equation of progressive collapse but disproves the free fall hypothesis (on which the aforementioned allegations rest). Although, due to absence of experimental crushing data for the lightweight concrete used, the theory of comminution cannot predict the size range of pulverized concrete particles, *it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization).* The exit speed of air ejected from the building by the crushing front of gravitational collapse must have attained, near the ground, 465 mph (208 m/s) on the average, and fluctuations must have reached the speed of sound. This explains loud booms and wide spreading of pulverized concrete and glass fragments, and shows that the lower margin of dust cloud could not have coincided with the crushing front. The resisting upward forces due to pulverization and air ejection, neglected in previous studies, are found to be negligible during the first few seconds of collapse but not insignificant near the end of crush-down (these forces extended the crush-down duration by about 4%; they augmented, by about 25%, the resisting force due to column buckling at the end of crush-down, and doubled that force at the beginning of crush-up). The calculated crush down duration is found to match a logical interpretation of seismic record, while the free fall duration is found to be in conflict.
> 
> 
> http://72.14.205.104/search q=cache:H5djFQBfSzsJ:www.civil.northwestern.edu/people/bazant/PDFs/Papers/00%2520WTC%2520Collapse%2520-%2520What%2520did%2520%26%2520Did%2520Not%2520Cause%2520It%2520-%2520Revised%25206-22-07.pdf+Bazant&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a
> 
> This is the latest paper by Bazant et al, the first one was included in the NIST report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that northwestern.edu has removed that revison from their server, probably because the concrete core is refered to.
> 
> *Got evidence from 9-11 of steel core columns?*
> 
> *Got official plans?*
Click to expand...

you notice he didnt say "concrete floors and concrete core walls" right?

and yes, i posted you a link to the OFFICIAL PLANS
you are too fucking stupid to understand you are WRONG


----------



## Christophera

divot must have gotten terral to teach him how to post a link.  However, it is the usual information that goes back to FEMA as a source.  There is no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.  So no one can post any.

Only the concrete core can be proven with evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divot must have gotten terral to teach him how to post a link.  However, it is the usual information that goes back to FEMA as a source.  There is no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.  So no one can post any.
> 
> Only the concrete core can be proven with evidence.


fuck off asswipe
i have posted links for you before
you are the fucking idiot


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that right there proves no massive concrete core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves concrete before it proves steel core columns.  If this is not true, explain how it shows steel core columns.
> 
> I can explain how it shows concrete and do here where that image and others are explained reasonably.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
Click to expand...


Way to go Diver!!  Those photos show exactly what was constructed.  It shows the flexible "screen door netting" concept very clearly.  It also shows the open lobby between the elevators and stairwells in the left tower, which you don't see in the right tower.  

If one picture is worth 10,000 words, this one finishes the stupid nonsensical debate on this thread.  There was no conspiracy.  SNs flew jet liners into the towers which made them collapse.

Any other explanation is insane/delusional, especially when I posted that the tower designer specifically called his firewalls "shaftwalls".  You can see them clearly only protecting stairwells and elevator shafts.  The core had to consist of steel columns, because that photo shows the elevator shafts and stairwells changing locations.  The original design had three elevator levels with a "sky lobby" at the top of each elevator.  That photo proves that the steel columns were continuous, with "shaftwalls" around the elevators & stairwells.  A concrete wall would have to be continuous from the foundation to to have any value.  

There were no concrete walls.  That photo absolutely confirms the FEMA/NIST floor plans.  The SNs who flew jet liners into the towers was the only reason for the collapse.  This conspiracy is moronic.


----------



## kyzr

Just noticed your "silhouettes" link.  What a joke.  It shows an outline of a concrete wall, and then tries to explain how what we see isn't there.  Its a moronic page written by a moron.  Better yet it shows other photos of the towers clearly showing the steel core columns.  

Maybe your concrete walls were "see thru"??  
Maybe they were imaginary, like the conspiracy theory.  
These last few posts really should put an end to this nonsense, SNs flew planes into the WTC, and they collapsed.  Read the "9/11 Commission Report" if you want to understand what happened.  Otherwise you conspiracy nuts would have to believe that both republicans and democrats were involved with the conspiracy, not to mention the entire FBI, CIA, NSA, FEMA, Justice, etc.  Its just crazy.  Find a better conspiracy to debate.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that right there proves no massive concrete core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It proves concrete before it proves steel core columns.  If this is not true, explain how it shows steel core columns.
> 
> I can explain how it shows concrete and do here where that image and others are explained reasonably.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to go Diver!!  Those photos show exactly what was constructed.  It shows the flexible "screen door netting" concept very clearly.
Click to expand...


That effect "screen door netting" is seen with the steel exoskeleton, but not the core.

What is shown there, if you suggest there were steel core columns, is that the supposed core columns are not continuous, which disproves they existed.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Just noticed your "silhouettes" link.  What a joke.  It shows an outline of a concrete wall, and then tries to explain how what we see isn't there.



Of course you cannot post an image from that page because your description is ludicrous, and not even coherent.

World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes

The core of WTC 2 was different than WTC 1 and that is obvious here.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed your "silhouettes" link.  What a joke.  It shows an outline of a concrete wall, and then tries to explain how what we see isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot post an image from that page because your description is ludicrous, and not even coherent.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> The core of WTC 2 was different than WTC 1 and that is obvious here.
Click to expand...


I'm beginning to think the FEMA camps would be a good idea...keeps us from having to read your shit.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed your "silhouettes" link.  What a joke.  It shows an outline of a concrete wall, and then tries to explain how what we see isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot post an image from that page because your description is ludicrous, and not even coherent.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> The core of WTC 2 was different than WTC 1 and that is obvious here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think the FEMA camps would be a good idea...keeps us from having to read your shit.
Click to expand...


The reading is one thing, but when I prove that divot and kyzzer are supporting the secret means of mass murder by proving them wrong with the posting images that show the concrete core, then agents of the perpetrators will feel they will be safer in FEMA camps.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed your "silhouettes" link.  What a joke.  It shows an outline of a concrete wall, and then tries to explain how what we see isn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot post an image from that page because your description is ludicrous, and not even coherent.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> The core of WTC 2 was different than WTC 1 and that is obvious here.
Click to expand...

yes, they were different, slightly
but even your photo shows no concrete core


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot post an image from that page because your description is ludicrous, and not even coherent.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> The core of WTC 2 was different than WTC 1 and that is obvious here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think the FEMA camps would be a good idea...keeps us from having to read your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reading is one thing, but when I prove that divot and kyzzer are supporting the secret means of mass murder by posting images that show the concrete core, then agents of the perpetrators will feel they will be safer in FEMA camps.
Click to expand...

except you show nothing of the sort, fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think the FEMA camps would be a good idea...keeps us from having to read your shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reading is one thing, but when I prove that divot and kyzzer are supporting the secret means of mass murder by posting images that show the concrete core, then agents of the perpetrators will feel they will be safer in FEMA camps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except you show nothing of the sort, fucking moron
Click to expand...


All we see is concrete, no steel core columns.  No structural steel whatsoever except for the spire in the background which is steel outside the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reading is one thing, but when I prove that divot and kyzzer are supporting the secret means of mass murder by posting images that show the concrete core, then agents of the perpetrators will feel they will be safer in FEMA camps.
> 
> 
> 
> except you show nothing of the sort, fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All we see is concrete, no steel core columns.  No structural steel whatsoever except for the spire in the background which is steel outside the core area.
Click to expand...

wrong again fucktard
we see steel and no concrete
you can not see what isnt there
show a single photo during construction of them putting in the rebar and pouring the concrete in the core above grade
just find ONE
and errant encyclopedia entries don't mean a pile of shit


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The building could sustain multiple impacts of jetliners, BECAUSE it had a concrete core.  The "screen netting" he referes to is not the perimeter shear walls, it is the rebar grid of high tensile steel inside the concrete walls of the core.  He was told to not mention the concrete core directly and so found the anology.
> 
> YouTube - Frank deMartini, World Trade Center 1973-2001
> 
> Since you can produce no images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core, you have NO EVIDENCE.  You have produced no plans showing the supposed steel core columns and their needed interconnections.
> 
> The lead engineer provided infomration to Newsweek identifying a concrete core. Leslie E. Robertson knew and information  of the September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that video is proof right there that the disinfo agents TRY desperately to get around that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse but cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, they can't oppose logic, reason and evidence with strong corroborations from the buildings engineers.  It's all about ad hominum and working to fan the social fears.
> 
> They can't explain anything credibly, not even their own precense here.
Click to expand...


No they sure cant alright.to accepe the governments ludicrous version that the towers collapsed due to the fires,you got to say that the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for CENTURYS now,no longer apply anymore and that sir Issac newton was an idiot. the more and more the agents defend the version,thats what their saying. as you have said before,you know they are psyche op agents cause the ones that are just living in denial,they dont come back and post when confronted with irrefutable evidence,the agents always come back like they have and post the most absurd fairy tales to try and get around what the experts say. "rolls of floor with laughter."


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except you show nothing of the sort, fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we see is concrete, no steel core columns.  No structural steel whatsoever except for the spire in the background which is steel outside the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again fucktard
> we see steel and no concrete
> you can not see what isnt there
> show a single photo during construction of them putting in the rebar and pouring the concrete in the core above grade
> just find ONE
> and errant encyclopedia entries don't mean a pile of shit
Click to expand...


Of course as an agent supporting the secret methods of mass murder you would say that.

The core was 60 feet from the perimeter walls so only photos taken by inspectors, engineers and contractors would show that, and all of those were consolidated under the control of infiltrating forces, so it is clear you are using their work and NOT evidence, because you have none.

All you can do is try to take advantage of the fact that I have no images of construction showing concrete, as you are doing to protect the infiltration of the US government.  However, 9-11 images show massive concrete surrounding the core area.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> that video is proof right there that the disinfo agents TRY desperately to get around that the planes and fires caused the towers to collapse but cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, they can't oppose logic, reason and evidence with strong corroborations from the buildings engineers.  It's all about ad hominum and working to fan the social fears.
> 
> They can't explain anything credibly, not even their own precense here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they sure cant alright.to accepe the governments ludicrous version that the towers collapsed due to the fires,you got to say that the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for CENTURYS now,no longer apply anymore and that sir Issac newton was an idiot. the more and more the agents defend the version,thats what their saying. as you have said before,you know they are psyche op agents cause the ones that are just living in denial,they dont come back and post when confronted with irrefutable evidence,the agents always come back like they have and post the most absurd fairy tales to try and get around what the experts say. "rolls of floor with laughter."
Click to expand...


Yup, it got really bad at JREF some years back.  After I'd prove my points they would post a few pages of cat pictures, baking recipes and verses of "99 botteles of beer on the wall" just to bury them where people couldn't easily see them.

The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.


----------



## kyzr

Christo conveniently ignores the links to the structural engineer who actually designed the towers, and instead imagines seeing things in the collapsing videos.  Here are a few facts:

1. the towers were designed and built to be flexible, without concrete shear walls.  As proof we have the engineer's own words calling them "shaftwalls".  Which are firewalls, not shearwalls that start at the base.  The steel columns in the center hold only vertical load, the perimeter walls take all lateral load..  
LERA | World Trade Center

2. Here is a good article on the WTC in wiki.  Lots of details.  OMG, No mention of concrete shear walls??  Because there were none.
Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3. Here is a typical floor layout.  Look only steel columns, no concrete walls.  WOW it looks just like the see-thru photos!!  look at all those air ducts and elevators and stairwells.  Looks like there is no room for concrete walls.  Notice how the steel columns are continuous and go all the way from the base to the roof.  Only the "shaftwall" locations change which are architectural firewalls.
File:Nistncstar1-1-fig2-4.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

4. This USC engineering article does not mention concrete walls, because there weren't any...
illumin : printable : Why The World Trade Center Towers Collapsed

5. If there were any concrete shear walls, the WTC would not have had to place 20,000 sway dampers to reduce the 6' sway that occurred after construction.  A concrete wall could not sway 6' therefore there was no concrete wall.  Also, the towers would not have been so lightweight:
World Trade Center - Devwiki
In addition, 10,000 dampers were included in the structure. With the large core and high load-bearing perimeter for structural integrity, Robertson created a tower that was extremely light for its size.

SNs flew huge jet liners into the towers at very high speed, which damaged the towers, and created fires that eventually led to the collapse.  

The hijacked planes caused the WTC to collapse.  There is no other realistic explanation.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.



Thats a lie.

After whining that other posters bury your posts with bullshit, you post a straight-up lie.  Please copy the direct quote from the engineer in the article about the concrete core.  You can't because he didn't say it.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lie.
> 
> After whining that other posters bury your posts with bullshit, you post a straight-up lie.  Please copy the direct quote from the engineer in the article about the concrete core.  You can't because he didn't say it.
Click to expand...

that's why i don't call them by their chosen name "truthers" because they lie more than anyone else i have ever known
i call em troofer
because the truth and them are not in the same universe


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christo conveniently ignores the links to the structural engineer who actually designed the towers, and instead imagines seeing things in the collapsing videos.  Here are a few facts:
> 
> 1. the towers were designed and built to be flexible, without concrete shear walls.  As proof we have the engineer's own words calling them "shaftwalls".  Which are firewalls, not shearwalls that start at the base.  The steel columns in the center hold only vertical load, the perimeter walls take all lateral load..
> LERA | World Trade Center
> 
> 2. Here is a good article on the WTC in wiki.  Lots of details.  OMG, No mention of concrete shear walls??  Because there were none.
> Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 3. Here is a typical floor layout.  Look only steel columns, no concrete walls.  WOW it looks just like the see-thru photos!!  look at all those air ducts and elevators and stairwells.  Looks like there is no room for concrete walls.  Notice how the steel columns are continuous and go all the way from the base to the roof.  Only the "shaftwall" locations change which are architectural firewalls.
> File:Nistncstar1-1-fig2-4.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 4. This USC engineering article does not mention concrete walls, because there weren't any...
> illumin : printable : Why The World Trade Center Towers Collapsed
> 
> 5. If there were any concrete shear walls, the WTC would not have had to place 20,000 sway dampers to reduce the 6' sway that occurred after construction.  A concrete wall could not sway 6' therefore there was no concrete wall.  Also, the towers would not have been so lightweight:
> World Trade Center - Devwiki
> In addition, 10,000 dampers were included in the structure. With the large core and high load-bearing perimeter for structural integrity, Robertson created a tower that was extremely light for its size.
> 
> SNs flew huge jet liners into the towers at very high speed, which damaged the towers, and created fires that eventually led to the collapse.
> 
> The hijacked planes caused the WTC to collapse.  There is no other realistic explanation.


the truth confuses these morons


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lie.
> 
> After whining that other posters bury your posts with bullshit, you post a straight-up lie.  Please copy the direct quote from the engineer in the article about the concrete core.  You can't because he didn't say it.
Click to expand...




Are you actually saying that IF Newsweek printed something he DID NOT say, and was erroneous, he *would not try to correct it* when 3,000 people were supposed to have been killed in the collapse of the building his engineering company was responsible for?

Or, ....... are you saying he would try to correct it but that Newsweek  magazine would refuse to correct it after 3,000 were killed in the building.

BTW, you have yet to post plans for the supposed steel core columns from official sources that show the horizontal and diagonal connections between the core columns that need to be there for sway resistence.

And, you have not posted even one image from 9-11 showing these supposed steel core columns.

At least I have a good excuse for not being able to post an image of the concrete core during construction.  Firstly, it was very difficult to photograph 60 feet back from the face, or inside where the exterior steel framework was up to 100 feet over it, perhaps with false flooring in to allow elevator guide rail alignment and welding.

Secondly the infiltrated government filtered all of the construction images before 9-11 so none would be there of the concrete.

Now, explain the issue with the Newsweek article and why Robertson would not demand a crorrection OR why Newsweek would not provide it.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lie.
> 
> After whining that other posters bury your posts with bullshit, you post a straight-up lie.  Please copy the direct quote from the engineer in the article about the concrete core.  You can't because he didn't say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's why i don't call them by their chosen name "truthers" because they lie more than anyone else i have ever known
> i call em troofer
> because the truth and them are not in the same universe
Click to expand...


Independent validation of the Robertson information in Newsweek is found in the safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..  It is also found in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

Then the images from 9-11 provide absolute proof because the appearance of structural steel and concrete are vastly different, and what we see is concrete.







Niether of you can post any verification for the steel core columns let alone an image of the core you say existed from 9-11.  All of your sources lead back to FEMA.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> Niether of you can post any verification for the steel core columns let alone an image of the core you say existed from 9-11.  All of you sources lead back to FEMA.



*Except the one that goes like this:  the buildings stood for about 3-4 decades.  Amazingly that seems to be something you're overlooking.  *


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niether of you can post any verification for the steel core columns let alone an image of the core you say existed from 9-11.  All of you sources lead back to FEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Except the one that goes like this:  the buildings stood for about 3-4 decades.  Amazingly that seems to be something you're overlooking.  *
Click to expand...


The perpetrators will appreciate your support for their deception.

I've overlooked nothing.  Most likely you've not examined the independently verified evidence showing the core of the Twins was concrete.  The core was concrete for a reason.

Steel flexes too much in very long proportions.  Engineers learned this 20 years before the Twins were built because of an event where a Steel Tacoma Narrrows Bridge flexed and collapses in 42 MPH wind.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niether of you can post any verification for the steel core columns let alone an image of the core you say existed from 9-11.  All of you sources lead back to FEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Except the one that goes like this:  the buildings stood for about 3-4 decades.  Amazingly that seems to be something you're overlooking.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will appreciate your support for their deception.
> 
> *
> Not as much as I'll appreciate it when someday somebody kicks your ass like it's never been kicked before.
> *
> 
> I've overlooked nothing.  Most likely you've not examined the independently verified evidence showing the core of the Twins was concrete.  The core was concrete for a reason.
> *
> Elevators would not be able to go through concrete dumb fuck.
> *
> 
> 
> Steel flexes too much in very long proportions.  Engineers learned this 20 years before the Twins were built because of an event where a
> 
> *
> So, what is the "core" of Sears Tower made of?  Chocolate.  You're dismissed.
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Except the one that goes like this:  the buildings stood for about 3-4 decades.  Amazingly that seems to be something you're overlooking.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will appreciate your support for their deception.
> 
> *
> Not as much as I'll appreciate it when someday somebody kicks your ass like it's never been kicked before.
> *
> 
> I've overlooked nothing.  Most likely you've not examined the independently verified evidence showing the core of the Twins was concrete.  The core was concrete for a reason.
> *
> Elevators would not be able to go through concrete dumb fuck.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete walls were vertical, not horizontal.   Oh, and elevators travel vertically.  Does this add up?  Do you have any evidence of anything except your ignorance?
> 
> The lead engineer identifies a concrete core to Newsweek magazine on September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> 
> I know you don't know what structural steel looks like, but if you did, you wouldn't see any here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lie.
> 
> After whining that other posters bury your posts with bullshit, you post a straight-up lie.  Please copy the direct quote from the engineer in the article about the concrete core.  You can't because he didn't say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually saying that IF Newsweek printed something he DID NOT say, and was erroneous, he *would not try to correct it* when 3,000 people were supposed to have been killed in the collapse of the building his engineering company was responsible for?
> 
> Or, ....... are you saying he would try to correct it but that Newsweek  magazine would refuse to correct it after 3,000 were killed in the building.
> 
> BTW, you have yet to post plans for the supposed steel core columns from official sources that show the horizontal and diagonal connections between the core columns that need to be there for sway resistence.
> 
> And, you have not posted even one image from 9-11 showing these supposed steel core columns.
> 
> At least I have a good excuse for not being able to post an image of the concrete core during construction.  Firstly, it was very difficult to photograph 60 feet back from the face, or inside where the exterior steel framework was up to 100 feet over it, perhaps with false flooring in to allow elevator guide rail alignment and welding.
> 
> Secondly the infiltrated government filtered all of the construction images before 9-11 so none would be there of the concrete.
> 
> Now, explain the issue with the Newsweek article and why Robertson would not demand a correction OR why Newsweek would not provide it.
Click to expand...


kylie, what's up?  Got no reasonable answer here?  Unaccountability got your lizard tongue?


----------



## kyzr

If the AQ hijacking of the planes, and their crashing into the WTC towers didn't bring them down, after they stood for about 35-years, what was the root cause of the WTC towers' collapse?  

Do you have any idea how moronic it sounds ignoring the plane impacts that everyone in the world saw?


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will appreciate your support for their deception.
> 
> *
> Not as much as I'll appreciate it when someday somebody kicks your ass like it's never been kicked before.
> *
> 
> I've overlooked nothing.  Most likely you've not examined the independently verified evidence showing the core of the Twins was concrete.  The core was concrete for a reason.
> *
> Elevators would not be able to go through concrete dumb fuck.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete walls were vertical, not horizontal.   Oh, and elevators travel vertically.  Does this add up?  Do you have any evidence of anything except your ignorance?
> 
> The lead engineer identifies a concrete core to Newsweek magazine on September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> 
> I know you don't know what structural steel looks like, but if you did, you wouldn't see any here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Domel wrote an emergency response plan moron, not a WTC tower collapse analysis.  He simply mis-identified the "shaftwalls" as concrete.  If concrete wasn't built, it couldn't be there could it?
> You still can't explain the see-thru photo at sunrise that shows no core walls, just shaft walls around the elevators and stairwells.
> 
> The SN crashed planes into the towers, only a complete moron wouldn't get that.  How stupid are you, really??
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete walls were vertical, not horizontal.   Oh, and elevators travel vertically.  Does this add up?  Do you have any evidence of anything except your ignorance?
> 
> The lead engineer identifies a concrete core to Newsweek magazine on September 13, Newsweek article (it is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> 
> I know you don't know what structural steel looks like, but if you did, you wouldn't see any here.
> 
> 
> 
> Domel wrote an emergency response plan moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what he wrote and he states the towers had a concrete core, that is what is important AGENT.
> 
> You are evading the real question here.
> 
> You are supporting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lie.
> 
> After whining that other posters bury your posts with bullshit, you post a straight-up lie.  Please copy the direct quote from the engineer in the article about the concrete core.  You can't because he didn't say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually saying that IF Newsweek printed something he DID NOT say, and was erroneous, he *would not try to correct it* when 3,000 people were supposed to have been killed in the collapse of the building his engineering company was responsible for?
> 
> Or, ....... are you saying he would try to correct it but that Newsweek  magazine would refuse to correct it after 3,000 were killed in the building.
> 
> BTW, you have yet to post plans for the supposed steel core columns from official sources that show the horizontal and diagonal connections between the core columns that need to be there for sway resistence.
> 
> And, you have not posted even one image from 9-11 showing these supposed steel core columns.
> 
> At least I have a good excuse for not being able to post an image of the concrete core during construction.  Firstly, it was very difficult to photograph 60 feet back from the face, or inside where the exterior steel framework was up to 100 feet over it, perhaps with false flooring in to allow elevator guide rail alignment and welding.
> 
> Secondly the infiltrated government filtered all of the construction images before 9-11 so none would be there of the concrete.
> 
> Now, explain the issue with the Newsweek article and why Robertson would not demand a correction OR why Newsweek would not provide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kylie, what's up?  Got no reasonable answer here?  Unaccountability got your lizard tongue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer up, .......... stupid tool of the infiltrators.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, they can't oppose logic, reason and evidence with strong corroborations from the buildings engineers.  It's all about ad hominum and working to fan the social fears.
> 
> They can't explain anything credibly, not even their own precense here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they sure cant alright.to accepe the governments ludicrous version that the towers collapsed due to the fires,you got to say that the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for CENTURYS now,no longer apply anymore and that sir Issac newton was an idiot. the more and more the agents defend the version,thats what their saying. as you have said before,you know they are psyche op agents cause the ones that are just living in denial,they dont come back and post when confronted with irrefutable evidence,the agents always come back like they have and post the most absurd fairy tales to try and get around what the experts say. "rolls of floor with laughter."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, it got really bad at JREF some years back.  After I'd prove my points they would post a few pages of cat pictures, baking recipes and verses of "99 botteles of beer on the wall" just to bury them where people couldn't easily see them.
> 
> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.
Click to expand...


yeah thats how the agents operate,they always post stupid pictures and crap like that when they cant get around the evidence.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Domel wrote an emergency response plan moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what he wrote and he states the towers had a concrete core, that is what is important AGENT.  You are evading the real question here. You are supporting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> kylie, what's up?  Got no reasonable answer here?  Unaccountability got your lizard tongue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer up, .......... stupid tool of the infiltrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question.  You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie.  Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core.  You fail to show the direct quote.  Your proof / evidence is a lie.
> 2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron.  The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse.  How stupid are you?
> 3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"??
> 
> Riddle me this:
> a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy.  Who all was involved?
> c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?  If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine.  What knocked them down?
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they sure cant alright.to accepe the governments ludicrous version that the towers collapsed due to the fires,you got to say that the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for CENTURYS now,no longer apply anymore and that sir Issac newton was an idiot. the more and more the agents defend the version,thats what their saying. as you have said before,you know they are psyche op agents cause the ones that are just living in denial,they dont come back and post when confronted with irrefutable evidence,the agents always come back like they have and post the most absurd fairy tales to try and get around what the experts say. "rolls of floor with laughter."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it got really bad at JREF some years back.  After I'd prove my points they would post a few pages of cat pictures, baking recipes and verses of "99 botteles of beer on the wall" just to bury them where people couldn't easily see them.
> 
> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats how the agents operate,they always post stupid pictures and crap like that when they cant get around the evidence.
Click to expand...


Yep, thats the behavior.  They mimick juvenile social structures where adolescents are completely controlled by image fears.

Of course when they refuse to give a reasonable response to the question, *Why are you here?*, it's quite certain that the real reason cannot be stated so you get nonsense like what diviot came back with, "'cause I like to piss you off."

A normal human being who is also an American will not suffer the repeated exposure being unreasonable, and so will be long gone before the point where I ask the question.

Even the most conservative, beer drinking, wife beating, gun toting redneck will not touch that behavior.  I know this because of the last 7 years of message boarding (like water boarding but more functional).  I know I've traded messages with those type Americans.

I actully respect them in a way.  Even tho they won't argue for the truth, they will not be seen as unreasonable idiots that cannot recognize evidence and reason.  Our agents don't give a damm.  Their agenda comes from what could probably be termed an alien motivational basis if not outright paid for their services.

This is why DARPA (CIA) financed the internet, because they knew that social groupings could be somewhat controlled by social groupings.  All that had to happen was to get the fear levels high enough where Americans were afraid to really speak their mind and actually try to defend their positions, whatever they may be.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it got really bad at JREF some years back.  After I'd prove my points they would post a few pages of cat pictures, baking recipes and verses of "99 botteles of beer on the wall" just to bury them where people couldn't easily see them.
> 
> The expert, the lead engineer of the towers makes a statement on September 13, 2001 that identifies a concrete core and the psyops agents try to assert that Newsweek AND Robertson would fail to be sure the structural data is accurate when 3,000 are killed.  Now that is absurd.  In this litigious society?  No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats how the agents operate,they always post stupid pictures and crap like that when they cant get around the evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, thats the behavior.  They mimick juvenile social structures where adolescents are completely controlled by image fears.
> 
> Of course when they refuse to give a reasonable response to the question, *Why are you here?*, it's quite certain that the real reason cannot be stated so you get nonsense like what diviot came back with, "'cause I like to piss you off."
> 
> A normal human being who is also an American will not suffer the repeated exposure being unreasonable, and so will be long gone before the point where I ask the question.
> 
> Even the most conservative, beer drinking, wife beating, gun toting redneck will not touch that behavior.  I know this because of the last 7 years of message boarding (like water boarding but more functional).  I know I've traded messages with those type Americans.
> 
> I actuly respect them in a way.  Even tho they won't argue for the truth, they will not be seen as unreasonable idiots that cannot recognize evidence and reason.  Our agents don't give a damm.  Their agenda comes from what could probably be termed an alien motivational basis if not outright paid for their services.
> 
> this is why DARPA (CIA) financed the internet, becaues they knew that social groupings could be somewhat controlled by social groupings.  All that had to happen was to get the fear levels high enough where Americans were afraid to really speak their mind and actually try, or actually defend their positions, whatever they may be.
Click to expand...

why dont you ask him how much he believes and likes terral


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what he wrote and he states the towers had a concrete core, that is what is important AGENT.  You are evading the real question here. You are supporting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> Answer up, .......... stupid tool of the infiltrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the engineer fail to demand a correction from Newsweek or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article IF it is in error.
> 
> Your evasion exposes you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats how the agents operate,they always post stupid pictures and crap like that when they cant get around the evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thats the behavior.  They mimick juvenile social structures where adolescents are completely controlled by image fears.
> 
> Of course when they refuse to give a reasonable response to the question, *Why are you here?*, it's quite certain that the real reason cannot be stated so you get nonsense like what diviot came back with, "'cause I like to piss you off."
> 
> A normal human being who is also an American will not suffer the repeated exposure being unreasonable, and so will be long gone before the point where I ask the question.
> 
> Even the most conservative, beer drinking, wife beating, gun toting redneck will not touch that behavior.  I know this because of the last 7 years of message boarding (like water boarding but more functional).  I know I've traded messages with those type Americans.
> 
> I actuly respect them in a way.  Even tho they won't argue for the truth, they will not be seen as unreasonable idiots that cannot recognize evidence and reason.  Our agents don't give a damm.  Their agenda comes from what could probably be termed an alien motivational basis if not outright paid for their services.
> 
> this is why DARPA (CIA) financed the internet, becaues they knew that social groupings could be somewhat controlled by social groupings.  All that had to happen was to get the fear levels high enough where Americans were afraid to really speak their mind and actually try, or actually defend their positions, whatever they may be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why dont you ask him how much he believes and likes terral
Click to expand...


Your nonsense makes you and obvious agent.  Your comment about Terral shows the psyops using him.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the engineer fail to demand a correction from Newsweek or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article IF it is in error.
> Your evasion exposes you.
Click to expand...


Only morons read Newsweek.  They had nothing to do with the design or construction of the towers.  You don't have ANY "credible" proof that concrete walls existed.  You point to guys who had nothing to do with the towers.  
The engineer who designed the towers called them "shaftwalls" not "shearwalls".  Shaftwalls are fireproofing, shearwalls are structural clown.
Domel wrote an emergency response plan.  Not a credible source.

You keep trying to lie your way out of this..liar.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the engineer fail to demand a correction from Newsweek or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article IF it is in error.
> Your evasion exposes you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only morons read Newsweek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent, uses of cognitive distortions only show psyops training.  Your opening statement is blatently wrong.
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the engineer fail to demand a correction from Newsweek or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article IF it is in error.
> 
> Your evasion exposes you.
Click to expand...

if there was a correction done, you and your ilk would only say it was because newsweak was part of the cover up or they were disinfo agents


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thats the behavior.  They mimick juvenile social structures where adolescents are completely controlled by image fears.
> 
> Of course when they refuse to give a reasonable response to the question, *Why are you here?*, it's quite certain that the real reason cannot be stated so you get nonsense like what diviot came back with, "'cause I like to piss you off."
> 
> A normal human being who is also an American will not suffer the repeated exposure being unreasonable, and so will be long gone before the point where I ask the question.
> 
> Even the most conservative, beer drinking, wife beating, gun toting redneck will not touch that behavior.  I know this because of the last 7 years of message boarding (like water boarding but more functional).  I know I've traded messages with those type Americans.
> 
> I actuly respect them in a way.  Even tho they won't argue for the truth, they will not be seen as unreasonable idiots that cannot recognize evidence and reason.  Our agents don't give a damm.  Their agenda comes from what could probably be termed an alien motivational basis if not outright paid for their services.
> 
> this is why DARPA (CIA) financed the internet, becaues they knew that social groupings could be somewhat controlled by social groupings.  All that had to happen was to get the fear levels high enough where Americans were afraid to really speak their mind and actually try, or actually defend their positions, whatever they may be.
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you ask him how much he believes and likes terral
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your nonsense makes you and obvious agent.  Your comment about Terral shows the psyops using him.
Click to expand...

i think BOTH you and terral are fucking morons
use that asshole


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the engineer fail to demand a correction from Newsweek or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article IF it is in error.
> 
> Your evasion exposes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there was a correction done, you and your ilk would only say it was because newsweak was part of the cover up or they were disinfo agents
Click to expand...


Agent, you use cogntive distortions, not I.  You are also kind of stupid for thinking that others think like you think.  Maybe you are just a mimic traitor and not and agent after all.  Too dumb.

_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

Your assist to kuerrkies dilema is noted.  Viewers, consider they are working together, whether they know it or not.  Terral plays with them on the other side of the fence.  Volley ball rally show for the politically curious frog while the heat is turned up.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions.  I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions.  I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the engineer fail to demand a correction from Newsweek or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article IF it is in error.
> 
> Your evasion exposes you.
> 
> 
> 
> if there was a correction done, you and your ilk would only say it was because newsweak was part of the cover up or they were disinfo agents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent, you use cogntive distortions, not I.  You are also kind of stupid for thinking that others think like you think.  Maybe you are just a mimic traitor and not and agent after all.  Too dumb.
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> Your assist to kuerrkies dilema is noted.  Viewers, consider they are working together, whether they know it or not.  Terral plays with them on the other side of the fence.  Volley ball rally show for the politically curious frog while the heat is turned up.
Click to expand...

you are a massive fucktard, i don't expect logical thinking from you because you have shown you can't use logic


----------



## kyzr

Patience diver.  He can't escape the truth.  His mind is broken, we broke it.


----------



## Ringel05

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there was a correction done, you and your ilk would only say it was because newsweak was part of the cover up or they were disinfo agents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent, you use cogntive distortions, not I.  You are also kind of stupid for thinking that others think like you think.  Maybe you are just a mimic traitor and not and agent after all.  Too dumb.
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> Your assist to kuerrkies dilema is noted.  Viewers, consider they are working together, whether they know it or not.  Terral plays with them on the other side of the fence.  Volley ball rally show for the politically curious frog while the heat is turned up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a massive fucktard, i don't expect logical thinking from you because you have shown you can't use logic
Click to expand...


I'm reading his/her 1 thru 4 and realized it's simple projection.  But what do you expect from a mental patient with access to the internet.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will appreciate your support for their deception.
> 
> *
> Not as much as I'll appreciate it when someday somebody kicks your ass like it's never been kicked before.
> *
> 
> I've overlooked nothing.  Most likely you've not examined the independently verified evidence showing the core of the Twins was concrete.  The core was concrete for a reason.
> *
> Elevators would not be able to go through concrete dumb fuck.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete walls were vertical, not horizontal.   Oh, and elevators travel vertically.  Does this add up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, at about the 300 foot mark, the concrete on the bottom will begin to buckle from the enormous weight . By about 1,000 feet there would be nothing left excpet pulverized concrete on the bottom.
> 
> I've resisted reading 1200 of the posts on this thread because you have the reputation of being the world's leading dumbass and the little of what I have read of yours made less sense than The OC with the sound down.
> 
> Now that I have engaged you directly, I can only assume that you caught God on a bad day because anybody who has merely driven by a Home Depot knows infinitely more about construction than you.
> 
> So there was a 1,300 foot high concrete wall according to you.  Call un any college physics department and ask them if that would be possible.
> 
> Better yet, look at a fucking light house which cannot be made of steel.  They are short and the walls at the base are sometimes up to 10 feet thick to support the rather modest height above it.  That should tell you something there dumb fuck.  Of course, it won't.
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete walls were vertical, not horizontal.   Oh, and elevators travel vertically.  Does this add up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been a space saving quote and post.
> 
> *downtown Toronto, Ontario, Canada, is a communications and observation tower standing 553.33 metres (1,815.4 ft) tall.[2] It surpassed the height of the Ostankino Tower while still under construction in 1975, becoming the tallest free-standing structure on land in the world.
> 
> The main portion of the tower is a hollow concrete hexagonal pillar*
> 
> It can be seen in the background.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No,
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a space saving quote and post.
> 
> *downtown Toronto, Ontario, Canada, is a communications and observation tower standing 553.33 metres (1,815.4 ft) tall.[2] It surpassed the height of the Ostankino Tower while still under construction in 1975, becoming the tallest free-standing structure on land in the world.
> 
> The main portion of the tower is a hollow concrete hexagonal pillar*
> 
> It can be seen in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah sure
> you posted that as the best image you could find of that tower
> 
> 
> right
Click to expand...


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a space saving quote and post.
> 
> *downtown Toronto, Ontario, Canada, is a communications and observation tower standing 553.33 metres (1,815.4 ft) tall.[2] It surpassed the height of the Ostankino Tower while still under construction in 1975, becoming the tallest free-standing structure on land in the world.
> 
> The main portion of the tower is a hollow concrete hexagonal pillar*
> 
> It can be seen in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sure
> you posted that as the best image you could find of that tower
> 
> 
> right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tower?  what tower?
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

and christophera is shown to be a fucking liar once again

CN Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> and christophera is shown to be a fucking liar once again
> 
> CN Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



but if he posts pictures like that, I can handle the lies.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and christophera is shown to be a fucking liar once again
> 
> CN Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if he posts pictures like that, I can handle the lies.
Click to expand...

careful, its his psyops deception


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and christophera is shown to be a fucking liar once again
> 
> CN Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



There is no lie and you cannot describe one I've told.  You do lies, me, ......... I post patriotic stuff






or architecture of interest. This is called a bikini bridge.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and christophera is shown to be a fucking liar once again
> 
> CN Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no lie and you cannot describe one I've told.  You do lies, me, ......... I post patriotic stuff
> 
> 
> 
> or architecture of interest. This is called a bikini bridge.
Click to expand...

so, your a pervert too
not a big surprise


Mr Brown fails again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and christophera is shown to be a fucking liar once again
> 
> CN Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no lie and you cannot describe one I've told.  You do lies, me, ......... I post patriotic stuff
> 
> 
> 
> or architecture of interest. This is called a bikini bridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, your a pervert too
> not a big surprise
> 
> 
> Mr Brown fails again
Click to expand...


If you used evidence and reason that might be correct, so you are quite wrong.  I'm sure those women, just like this one, would like to see lawful government,






but you are not interested in truth, justice evidence, reason or protecting the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no lie and you cannot describe one I've told.  You do lies, me, ......... I post patriotic stuff
> 
> 
> 
> or architecture of interest. This is called a bikini bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> so, your a pervert too
> not a big surprise
> 
> 
> Mr Brown fails again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you used evidence and reason that might be correct, so you are quite wrong.  I'm sure those women, just like this one, would like to see lawful government,
> 
> 
> 
> but you are not interested in truth, justice evidence, reason or protecting the Constitution.
Click to expand...

no, that YOU that doesn't care about the truth, fucktard
we have already seen the law carried out
we know what caused the collapse in spite of your delusions


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, your a pervert too
> not a big surprise
> 
> 
> Mr Brown fails again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you used evidence and reason that might be correct, so you are quite wrong.  I'm sure those women, just like this one, would like to see lawful government,
> 
> 
> 
> but you are not interested in truth, justice evidence, reason or protecting the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, that YOU that doesn't care about the truth, fucktard
> we have already seen the law carried out
> we know what caused the collapse in spite of your delusions
Click to expand...


Evidence is a kind of truth, you have none.  I do and it shows a concrete core.

*The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core on the left, the spire on the right*





you reject it.

What delusions?  I prove a deception by FEMA invalidating the cause of death, but you deny it and further jeopardize the Constitution.


----------



## elvis

hey sissyfuck, bin laden is looking for his 27th wife.  I think you'll qualify.  You're his bitch already.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you used evidence and reason that might be correct, so you are quite wrong.  I'm sure those women, just like this one, would like to see lawful government,
> 
> 
> 
> but you are not interested in truth, justice evidence, reason or protecting the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> no, that YOU that doesn't care about the truth, fucktard
> we have already seen the law carried out
> we know what caused the collapse in spite of your delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence is a kind of truth, you have none.  I do and it shows a concrete core.
> 
> *The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core on the left, the spire on the right*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you reject it.
> 
> What delusions?  I prove a deception by FEMA invalidating the cause of death, but you deny it and further jeopardize the Constitution.
Click to expand...

except that is not proof to back up a concrete core
and since i have shown construction photos of a steel column core without concrete and you haven't shown any of them pouring concrete, placing rebar, or concrete forms, then you are the one lacking any evidence to back your claims


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, that YOU that doesn't care about the truth, fucktard
> we have already seen the law carried out
> we know what caused the collapse in spite of your delusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence is a kind of truth, you have none.  I do and it shows a concrete core.
> 
> *The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core on the left, the spire on the right*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you reject it.
> 
> What delusions?  I prove a deception by FEMA invalidating the cause of death, but you deny it and further jeopardize the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that is not proof to back up a concrete core
> and since i have shown construction photos of a steel column core without concrete and you haven't shown any of them pouring concrete, placing rebar, or concrete forms, then you are the one lacking any evidence to back your claims
Click to expand...


Your steel column didn't exist because it did not have the strength to stand.

The concrete core did, and is seen in 9-11 images,






and not in construction photos because the infiltrating perpetrators removed them.

Pictures are easy to steal from the public, just like skyscrapers plans.  Steel core columns are not.  They never existed.  What existed was elevator guide rail support steel and it is identified by the butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel left and right of the center crane.






Butt plates are too weak to use to join steel core columns.  That vertical steel is not "core column" that is why all 9-11 images show an empty core.  All the guide ral support steel fell immediately.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence is a kind of truth, you have none.  I do and it shows a concrete core.
> 
> *The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core on the left, the spire on the right*
> 
> 
> you reject it.
> 
> What delusions?  I prove a deception by FEMA invalidating the cause of death, but you deny it and further jeopardize the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> except that is not proof to back up a concrete core
> and since i have shown construction photos of a steel column core without concrete and you haven't shown any of them pouring concrete, placing rebar, or concrete forms, then you are the one lacking any evidence to back your claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your steel column didn't exist because it did not have the strength to stand.
> 
> The concrete core did, and is seen in 9-11 images,
> 
> 
> 
> and not in construction photos because the infiltrating perpetrators removed them.
> 
> Pictures are easy to steal from the public, just like skyscrapers plans.  Steel core columns are not.  They never existed.  What existed was elevator guide rail support steel and it is identified by the butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel left and right of the center crane.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are too weak to use to join steel core columns.  That vertical steel is not "core column" that is why all 9-11 images show an empty core.  All the guide ral support steel fell immediately.
Click to expand...

you are fucked in the head dude
seriously

what you are calling butt plates are nothing of the sort

i see not only steel columns but cross members as well that you claim arent there


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except that is not proof to back up a concrete core
> and since i have shown construction photos of a steel column core without concrete and you haven't shown any of them pouring concrete, placing rebar, or concrete forms, then you are the one lacking any evidence to back your claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your steel column didn't exist because it did not have the strength to stand.
> 
> The concrete core did, and is seen in 9-11 images,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not in construction photos because the infiltrating perpetrators removed them.
> 
> Pictures are easy to steal from the public, just like skyscrapers plans.  Steel core columns are not.  They never existed.  What existed was elevator guide rail support steel and it is identified by the butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel left and right of the center crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are too weak to use to join steel core columns.  That vertical steel is not "core column" that is why all 9-11 images show an empty core.  All the guide ral support steel fell immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are fucked in the head dude
> seriously
> 
> what you are calling butt plates are nothing of the sort
> 
> i see not only steel columns but cross members as well that you claim arent there
Click to expand...


If they are not butt plates, what are they?  Explain what they are.

*GOT PLANS?*

Crossmembers are in trucks not skyscrapers.  If you think that is what you see, explain exactly where it is in the image I replaced after your disinformation  session.


----------



## Ringel05

I see everyone's still having fun playing in the psych ward rec room.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your steel column didn't exist because it did not have the strength to stand.
> 
> The concrete core did, and is seen in 9-11 images,
> 
> 
> 
> and not in construction photos because the infiltrating perpetrators removed them.
> 
> Pictures are easy to steal from the public, just like skyscrapers plans.  Steel core columns are not.  They never existed.  What existed was elevator guide rail support steel and it is identified by the butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel left and right of the center crane.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are too weak to use to join steel core columns.  That vertical steel is not "core column" that is why all 9-11 images show an empty core.  All the guide ral support steel fell immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> you are fucked in the head dude
> seriously
> 
> what you are calling butt plates are nothing of the sort
> 
> i see not only steel columns but cross members as well that you claim arent there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are not butt plates, what are they?  Explain what they are.
> 
> *GOT PLANS?*
> 
> Crossmembers are in trucks not skyscrapers.  If you think that is what you see, explain exactly where it is in the image I replaced after your disinformation  session.
Click to expand...

i've already posted links to the plans, you reject those plans
because you are a fucking idiot

and there is no sense in posting those same photos over and over when you dont een know what it is you are talking about


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.



I started asking for a simple but reasonable clarification way back in the thread, so I asked first.   You answer first.  Your query is BS evasion anyway, not meant to be answered.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1687300-post1860.html



Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lie.
> 
> After whining that other posters bury your posts with bullshit, you post a straight-up lie.  Please copy the direct quote from the engineer in the article about the concrete core.  You can't because he didn't say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually saying that IF Newsweek printed something he DID NOT say, and was erroneous, he *would not try to correct it* when 3,000 people were supposed to have been killed in the collapse of the building his engineering company was responsible for?
> 
> Or, ....... are you saying he would try to correct it but that Newsweek  magazine would refuse to correct it after 3,000 were killed in the building.
> 
> BTW, you have yet to post plans for the supposed steel core columns from official sources that show the horizontal and diagonal connections between the core columns that need to be there for sway resistence.
> 
> And, you have not posted even one image from 9-11 showing these supposed steel core columns.
> 
> At least I have a good excuse for not being able to post an image of the concrete core during construction.  Firstly, it was very difficult to photograph 60 feet back from the face, or inside where the exterior steel framework was up to 100 feet over it, perhaps with false flooring in to allow elevator guide rail alignment and welding.
> 
> Secondly the infiltrated government filtered all of the construction images before 9-11 so none would be there of the concrete.
> 
> Now, explain the issue with the Newsweek article and why Robertson would not demand a correction OR why Newsweek would not provide it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kylie, what's up?  Got no reasonable answer here?  Unaccountability got your lizard tongue?
Click to expand...


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

kyko thinks he has legitimate questions, but does not.

And, .......... cannot provide reasonable answers for my questions, so pretends he's got answers due.  

Such support for the secret methods of mass murder is found in the refusal to answer reasonable questions.





*Aleksandr Ivantsov: `He Was My Everything'
In 2000, Anna Ivantsov became a wife. In 2001, she became a widow. She was 20 years old. Fifteen months later, she spoke about her husband.*

Just like the perpetrators that reside within our infiltrated government.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyko thinks he has legitimate questions, but does not.
> 
> And, .......... cannot provide reasonable answers for my questions, so pretends he's got answers due.
> 
> Such support for the secret methods of mass murder is found in the refusal to answer reasonable questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aleksandr Ivantsov: `He Was My Everything'
> In 2000, Anna Ivantsov became a wife. In 2001, she became a widow. She was 20 years old. Fifteen months later, she spoke about her husband.*
> 
> Just like the perpetrators that reside within our infiltrated government.


his questions are reasonable
your's are delusional


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> kyko thinks he has legitimate questions, but does not.
> 
> And, .......... cannot provide reasonable answers for my questions, so pretends he's got answers due.
> 
> Such support for the secret methods of mass murder is found in the refusal to answer reasonable questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aleksandr Ivantsov: `He Was My Everything'
> In 2000, Anna Ivantsov became a wife. In 2001, she became a widow. She was 20 years old. Fifteen months later, she spoke about her husband.*
> 
> Just like the perpetrators that reside within our infiltrated government.
> 
> 
> 
> his questions are reasonable
> your's are delusional
Click to expand...


His "questions" 1 & 2 are not even questions.  What are questions 3+ are off topic.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresented the core structur of the towers to NIST and the cause of death is invalid.

FEMA says this was the core.






But on 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.






The US Constitution can only be protected with the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the core structur of the towers to NIST and the cause of death is invalid.
> 
> FEMA says this was the core.


no they didnt you fucking LIAR




Christophera said:


> But on 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.



that proves NOTHING as there was 3" thick wallboard in the core as well and that just shows a dust cloud



Christophera said:


> The US Constitution can only be protected with the truth.


we know the truth, fucktard


----------



## DiveCon




----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> we know the truth, fucktard



You don't even know what you are posting.

Those are the perimeter tri columns, moron.

You have no evidence, there is none for steel core columns.  You are supporting a lie that conceals the secrete methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon




----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> we know the truth, fucktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what you are posting.
> 
> Those are the perimeter tri columns, moron.
> 
> You have no evidence, there is none for steel core columns.  You are supporting a lie that conceals the secrete methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

LIAR

those are too big for the perimeter


----------



## DiveCon




----------



## DiveCon

the perimeter


----------



## Christophera

Yer a moron.  Your first image is the lower part where a single very large column divides into 3, the second is the upper config of 14" box on 22" spaces.

You are the first moron to EVER get this wrong.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


>



In order to produce actual evidence of core columns you must locate the steel member inside the core area to know for certain they are core columns.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


>



Again, the perimeter base tri column.  You are clueless.


----------



## Christophera

This is the complete core at 1/2 height of WTC 2.






NOT gypsum.  Gypsum would be destroyed by the hundreds of thousands of tons crashing over it.

What is seen is a concrete tube reinforced with high tensile steel, lots of it.

Like this.  WTC 1 after the spire fell.  Rebar from the wall behind the interio box columns which the spire was.


----------



## DiveCon

and christophera proves he is nothing but a fucktard


----------



## Christophera

Lacking any evidence, failing completely, the perpetrators might accept that as a response, but I think they would think it just shows your glaring inadequacy.

The Twin towers had a tubular cast concrete core and this is a wall of it falling into the EMPTY core area on 9-11.  The column in the background is outside the core, the spire.

These images verify each other and all of the other evdience showing a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

and christophera proves he is nothing but a fucktard


that also needs to learn how to RESIZE an image
or just use a LINK to it


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> and christophera proves he is nothing but a fucktard
> 
> 
> that also needs to learn how to RESIZE an image
> or just use a LINK to it



He also needs to learn a thing or two about physics ...


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and christophera proves he is nothing but a fucktard
> 
> 
> that also needs to learn how to RESIZE an image
> or just use a LINK to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also needs to learn a thing or two about physics ...
Click to expand...

any chance you could turn his huge image into a link?


----------



## KittenKoder

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and christophera proves he is nothing but a fucktard
> 
> 
> that also needs to learn how to RESIZE an image
> or just use a LINK to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also needs to learn a thing or two about physics ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any chance you could turn his huge image into a link?
Click to expand...


Naw ... just a few more posts and the page will turn ...


----------



## KittenKoder




----------



## KittenKoder

I'll just describe this thread with some of my own pics.


----------



## KittenKoder

Or ... Christophera:


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions. I'll keep posting them until you do.

1. Don't answer a question with a dumber question. You quoted the engineer, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing. He did not state the towers had a concrete core. You fail to show the direct quote. Your proof / evidence is a lie.
2. There was no "secret mass murder" moron. The planes caused the WTC towers' collapse. How stupid are you?
3. What is the "secret method of mass murder"?? 

Riddle me this:
a) if there was a "secret method of mass murder", why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
b) You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
c) Here is the biggie....what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

As I've said, 1 & 2 are not questions and 3 + are off topic.  It's clear you have no evidence and cannot reasonably state, as no one can, that Robertson would not or did not request a correction to the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001 and that Newsweek, had the recieved a request would do so.

Meaning the information of the concrete core is correct.  Which is easily verified by the evidence showing what can only be a concrete wall.






Meaning the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As I've said, 1 & 2 are not questions and 3 + are off topic.  It's clear you have no evidence and cannot reasonably state, as no one can, that Robertson would not or did not request a correction to the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001 and that Newsweek, had the recieved a request would do so.
> 
> Meaning the information of the concrete core is correct.  Which is easily verified by the evidence showing what can only be a concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is wrong.


except only a delusional fucking moron like YOU sees a concrete wall there


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.  I even re-wrote them as requested...

1. You quoted Robertson, and that was a lie. Yes it was a lie. He said no such thing, so why would he need a retraction.  You're the one who mis-quoted him. 
Here is the design page  LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls.  only viscoelastic dampers.  Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete?

2.  Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> 1. You quoted Robertson, and that was a lie.



You will have to quote where I did that to prove it.

Otherwise your behavior shows you support the methods of secret mass murder enabled by the misrepresentation of the core structure by FEMA.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said, 1 & 2 are not questions and 3 + are off topic.  It's clear you have no evidence and cannot reasonably state, as no one can, that Robertson would not or did not request a correction to the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001 and that Newsweek, had the recieved a request would do so.
> 
> Meaning the information of the concrete core is correct.  Which is easily verified by the evidence showing what can only be a concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> except only a delusional fucking moron like YOU sees a concrete wall there
Click to expand...


The wall is clearly visible, steel core columns are not.







The core is empty.  In this photo huge, super strong rebar is seen where the north core wall wa before the spire went down.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. I even re-wrote them as requested...

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete?  (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said, 1 & 2 are not questions and 3 + are off topic.  It's clear you have no evidence and cannot reasonably state, as no one can, that Robertson would not or did not request a correction to the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001 and that Newsweek, had the recieved a request would do so.
> 
> Meaning the information of the concrete core is correct.  Which is easily verified by the evidence showing what can only be a concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> except only a delusional fucking moron like YOU sees a concrete wall there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall is clearly visible, steel core columns are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core is empty.  In this photo huge, super strong rebar is seen where the north core wall wa before the spire went down.
Click to expand...

if there was concrete in the core it wouldnt be empty, you idiot
and thats NOT rebar
because none was used the the construction of the core
just show a photo of it being installed during construction to prove it was

and dont claim that stupid idea that the photos were all destroyed


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except only a delusional fucking moron like YOU sees a concrete wall there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall is clearly visible, steel core columns are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core is empty.  In this photo huge, super strong rebar is seen where the north core wall was before the spire went down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there was concrete in the core it wouldnt be empty, you idiot
> and thats NOT rebar
Click to expand...


The core is an empty tube except for elevator guide rails, elevators, stairs and hallwyas, and you know that is my claim.

You have never stated what those fine vertical elements are IF they are not rebar.

Technically, ONLY a high tensile steel rod can stand like we see, so it is quite conclusive that it is rebar when considering the information of the Newsweek article about Robertson on September 13, 2001 or the safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..

Then there is the scan of the photocopy of the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wall is clearly visible, steel core columns are not.
> 
> 
> 
> The core is empty.  In this photo huge, super strong rebar is seen where the north core wall was before the spire went down.
> 
> 
> 
> if there was concrete in the core it wouldnt be empty, you idiot
> and thats NOT rebar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The core is an empty tube except for elevator guide rails, elevators, stairs and hallwyas, and you know that is my claim.
> 
> You have never stated what those fine vertical elements are IF they are not rebar.
> 
> Technically, ONLY a high tensile steel rod can stand like we see, so it is quite conclusive that it is rebar when considering the information of the Newsweek article about Robertson on September 13, 2001 or the safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..
> 
> Then there is the scan of the photocopy of the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
Click to expand...

it is IMPOSSIBLE for it to be rebar, asswipe, since NONE was used in the core and no concrete above grade


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
http://www.lera.com/projects/ofc/wtc.htm
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## DiveCon

LERA | World Trade Center


> &#8226; The development of the concept for "Shaftwall", a lightweight fire-rated wall system that now dominates the construction industry.



SHEETROCK® Brand Cavity Shaft Wall Systems - USG Corporation


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there was concrete in the core it wouldnt be empty, you idiot
> and thats NOT rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core is an empty tube except for elevator guide rails, elevators, stairs and hallwyas, and you know that is my claim.
> 
> You have never stated what those fine vertical elements are IF they are not rebar.
> 
> Technically, ONLY a high tensile steel rod can stand like we see, so it is quite conclusive that it is rebar when considering the information of the Newsweek article about Robertson on September 13, 2001 or the safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..
> 
> Then there is the scan of the photocopy of the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is IMPOSSIBLE for it to be rebar, asswipe, since NONE was used in the core and no concrete above grade
Click to expand...


Evidence is contrary and it is impossible you are correct because you have no evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

OOPS, there goes christoophera's claims of concrete core


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core is an empty tube except for elevator guide rails, elevators, stairs and hallwyas, and you know that is my claim.
> 
> You have never stated what those fine vertical elements are IF they are not rebar.
> 
> Technically, ONLY a high tensile steel rod can stand like we see, so it is quite conclusive that it is rebar when considering the information of the Newsweek article about Robertson on September 13, 2001 or the safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..
> 
> Then there is the scan of the photocopy of the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> it is IMPOSSIBLE for it to be rebar, asswipe, since NONE was used in the core and no concrete above grade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence is contrary and it is impossible you are correct because you have no evidence.
Click to expand...

wrong, you fucking LIAR

you have been shown the evidence, but you keep wanting to claim the grass is purple in-spite of the fact it is GREEN


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?



The fact of the article only 2 days after 9-11, September 13, 2001, over shadows all later subterfuge.

The fact of the corroborating information of a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., certified in 12 states destroys your assertion.

The fact of 9-11 images showing what can only be concrete obliterates your effort.






The fact of usenet messages corroborating the concrete core information proves you can only be a disinformation agent.

http://cosmicpenguin.com/911/chrisbrown/corerefs/ConcreteCore.001.txt

*Excerpt that mentions the reinforced-concrete core of each WTC tower:

"We studied the Trade Towers extensively when I was in
school. They were one of the first examples of an innovative and
efficient structural concept called "tube" restraint. The Sears
Towers are a variation called "bundled tube construction" and the
idea is based on a minimum of interior columns, with the exterior
facade having more numerous exterior perimeter columns. In
the case of the WTC, there are no interior columns. Only a
central concrete core roughly 60-80 feet square comprised of
several vertical voids that house exit stairs, hoistways for
the elevators, utility raceways and mechanical chases; and also,
significantly, the sprinkler system main lines. The floors were
prefabricated broad cellular panels of parallel trusses and main
decking that had a light weight concrete topping applied after
they were installed. They spanned a distance of roughly 60 feet
from the concrete core to the exterior gridwork of columns and
horizontal beams."
*

Stop supporting secrecy in the methods of mass murder, ....... agent kaiser


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the article only 2 days after 9-11, September 13, 2001, over shadows all later subterfuge.
> 
> The fact of the corroborating information of a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., certified in 12 states destroys your assertion.
> 
> The fact of 9-11 images showing what can only be concrete obliterates your effort.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of usenet messages corroborating the concrete core information proves you can only be a disinformation agent.
> 
> http://cosmicpenguin.com/911/chrisbrown/corerefs/ConcreteCore.001.txt
> 
> *Excerpt that mentions the reinforced-concrete core of each WTC tower:
> 
> "We studied the Trade Towers extensively when I was in
> school. They were one of the first examples of an innovative and
> efficient structural concept called "tube" restraint. The Sears
> Towers are a variation called "bundled tube construction" and the
> idea is based on a minimum of interior columns, with the exterior
> facade having more numerous exterior perimeter columns. In
> the case of the WTC, there are no interior columns. Only a
> central concrete core roughly 60-80 feet square comprised of
> several vertical voids that house exit stairs, hoistways for
> the elevators, utility raceways and mechanical chases; and also,
> significantly, the sprinkler system main lines. The floors were
> prefabricated broad cellular panels of parallel trusses and main
> decking that had a light weight concrete topping applied after
> they were installed. They spanned a distance of roughly 60 feet
> from the concrete core to the exterior gridwork of columns and
> horizontal beams."
> *
> 
> Stop supporting secrecy in the methods of mass murder, ....... agent kaiser
Click to expand...

stop being a complete fucking idiot christophera


----------



## Christophera

Uh, you have no evidence, so have no standing to make any statement whatsoever with any credibility.

The cause of death is invalid.  Period, ....... and you have produced no evidence showing the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is valid.

th Twin towers had a concrete core.  NIST analysed a tower with steel core columns, that did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Uh, you have no evidence, so have no standing to make any statement whatsoever with any credibility.
> 
> The cause of death is invalid.  Period, ....... and you have produced no evidence showing the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is valid.
> 
> th Twin towers had a concrete core.  NIST analysed a tower with steel core columns, that did not exist.


WRONG, again
evidence has been posted
you just stay in your delusions and dont accept it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you have no evidence, so have no standing to make any statement whatsoever with any credibility.
> 
> The cause of death is invalid.  Period, ....... and you have produced no evidence showing the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is valid.
> 
> th Twin towers had a concrete core.  NIST analysed a tower with steel core columns, that did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, again
> evidence has been posted
> you just stay in your delusions and dont accept it
Click to expand...


Your evidence was not what you said it was.  Totally inconsistent and very poorly presented.  

FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST.  Period and you cannot prove otherwise.

Your efforts to support the secret methods of mass murder for the purpose of compromising the Constitution are irrational with no logic in the attempt.  Maybe gamolon will tutor you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, you have no evidence, so have no standing to make any statement whatsoever with any credibility.
> 
> The cause of death is invalid.  Period, ....... and you have produced no evidence showing the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is valid.
> 
> th Twin towers had a concrete core.  NIST analysed a tower with steel core columns, that did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, again
> evidence has been posted
> you just stay in your delusions and dont accept it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your evidence was not what you said it was.  Totally inconsistent and very poorly presented.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST.  Period and you cannot prove otherwise.
> 
> Your efforts to support the secret methods of mass murder for the purpose of compromising the Constitution are irrational with no logic in the attempt.  Maybe gamolon will tutor you.
Click to expand...

you have yet to prove they misrepresented ANYTHING
it's YOU that has the burden of prove fucktard


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, again
> evidence has been posted
> you just stay in your delusions and dont accept it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence was not what you said it was.  Totally inconsistent and very poorly presented.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST.  Period and you cannot prove otherwise.
> 
> Your efforts to support the secret methods of mass murder for the purpose of compromising the Constitution are irrational with no logic in the attempt.  Maybe gamolon will tutor you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have yet to prove they misrepresented ANYTHING
> it's YOU that has the burden of prove fucktard
Click to expand...

I've proven that FEMA presents this as the core.






and on 9-11 this is seen.






and by presenting that, and evoking your explantion of 3" "gypsum" firewall, I've proven you are a disinformation agent, judging by your lack of appropriate cognition, a mind controlled agent, or, .......... a complete moron that is too afraid to believe anything but a comfortable lie.


----------



## KittenKoder

In spite of the tragedy ... that looks pretty to me.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence was not what you said it was.  Totally inconsistent and very poorly presented.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST.  Period and you cannot prove otherwise.
> 
> Your efforts to support the secret methods of mass murder for the purpose of compromising the Constitution are irrational with no logic in the attempt.  Maybe gamolon will tutor you.
> 
> 
> 
> you have yet to prove they misrepresented ANYTHING
> it's YOU that has the burden of prove fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've proven that FEMA presents this as the core.
> 
> 
> 
> and on 9-11 this is seen.
> 
> 
> 
> and by presenting that, and evoking your explantion of 3" "gypsum" firewall, I've proven you are a disinformation agent, judging by your lack of appropriate cognition, a mind controlled agent, or, .......... a complete moron that is too afraid to believe anything but a comfortable lie.
Click to expand...

first, you CLAIM thats what FEMA said the core was
but that is clearly a simplified diagram of the tube within a tube concept, so you are clearly LYING about that claim, your photo is nothing but a dust cloud that proves NOTHING that you claim since the lack of light going through that core could be explained by SEVERAL possibilities
one being the shaftwall construction used in the building using thick gypsum wallboard in layers


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Uh, you have no evidence, so have no standing to make any statement whatsoever with any credibility.
> 
> The cause of death is invalid.  Period, ....... and you have produced no evidence showing the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is valid.
> 
> th Twin towers had a concrete core.  NIST analysed a tower with steel core columns, that did not exist.



You keep quoting people who weren't involved with the design of the towers, and you keep ignoring photo documentation during construction that shows only steel columns and no concrete.  Trying to say what debris is as it falls is also meaningless.

You have no credibility, no qualified sources, and are unable to describe any "conspiracy" related to the WTC.  Quoting unqualified idiots means nothing.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## candycorn

kyzr said:


> Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?



So, you're asking direct questions....They hate that.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're asking direct questions....They hate that.
Click to expand...


Apparently, you don't know what a question is.  Number #5 is the only question even close to on topic.  The rest is kaisers off topic agenda of evasion.

These people will be reminded, over and over of your denial and support of secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have yet to prove they misrepresented ANYTHING
> it's YOU that has the burden of prove fucktard
> 
> 
> 
> I've proven that FEMA presents this as the core.
> 
> 
> 
> and on 9-11 this is seen.
> 
> 
> 
> and by presenting that, and evoking your explantion of 3" "gypsum" firewall, I've proven you are a disinformation agent, judging by your lack of appropriate cognition, a mind controlled agent, or, .......... a complete moron that is too afraid to believe anything but a comfortable lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first, you CLAIM thats what FEMA said the core was
> but that is clearly a simplified diagram of the tube within a tube concept,
Click to expand...


The "tube in a tube" concept is not even mentioned.  Produce more detail from official sources supporting what you say.






Your post is subterfuge in evasion.  Clearly you support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're asking direct questions....They hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, you don't know what a question is.  Number #5 is the only question even close to on topic.  The rest is kaisers off topic agenda of evasion.
> 
> These people will be reminded, over and over of your denial and support of secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...


Since obviously you have zero friends, zero influence, and zero common sense; I doubt anybody gives you the time of day outside of this forum so you won't be reminding anybody of anything except how necessary it is to exercise birth control lest another fucked in the head crack baby such as yourself is spawned.  Have a nice day; loser.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're asking direct questions....They hate that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you don't know what a question is.  Number #5 is the only question even close to on topic.  The rest is kaisers off topic agenda of evasion.
> 
> These people will be reminded, over and over of your denial and support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since obviously you have zero friends, zero influence, and zero common sense; I doubt anybody gives you the time of day outside of this forum so you won't be reminding anybody of anything except how necessary it is to exercise birth control lest another fucked in the head crack baby such as yourself is spawned.  Have a nice day; loser.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you support secret methods of mass murder and violations of law.

guiliani  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding

http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/9-11_investigation_bush.html

*TITLE 18 UNITED STATES CODE  SECTION 1001 - FEDERAL LAW BUSH & 9-11 COMMISSION VIOLATED IN THE COVERUP
(a) Except as otherwise provided in this section, whoever, in any matter within the jurisdiction of the executive, legislative, or judicial branch of the Government of the United States, knowingly and willfully&#8212;
(1) falsifies, conceals, or covers up by any trick, scheme, or device a material fact;
(2) makes any materially false, fictitious, or fraudulent statement or representation; or
(3) makes or uses any false writing or document knowing the same to contain any materially false, fictitious, or fraudulent statement or entry;
shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than 5 years, or both.
(b) Subsection (a) does not apply to a party to a judicial proceeding, or that party&#8217;s counsel, for statements, representations, writings or documents submitted by such party or counsel to a judge or magistrate in that proceeding.
(c) With respect to any matter within the jurisdiction of the legislative branch, subsection (a) shall apply only to&#8212;
(1) administrative matters, including a claim for payment, a matter related to the procurement of property or services, personnel or employment practices, or support services, or a document required by law, rule, or regulation to be submitted to the Congress or any office or officer within the legislative branch; or
(2) any investigation or review, conducted pursuant to the authority of any committee, subcommittee, commission or office of the Congress, consistent with applicable rules of the House or Senate.*

http://rense.com/general69/91185.htm


Now more recently those seeking to purify the infiltrated government are targeted by the infiltrators.

http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=364x1678069


----------



## Gamolon

I've posted this before. I went to LERA's website and contacted SawTeen See via the email link on the 9/11 drop selection on their home page. Some time later, I got a couple of email responses from Mr. Robertson himself. Following is one of the emails he sent me. His statements are in captial letters and bolded.



			
				Mr. Robertson's email said:
			
		

> -------------------------------------------
> From: Leslie E Robertson  [mailto:leslie.robertson@lera.com]
> Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 9:08  AM
> To: xxxxx
> Subject: Re: Trying to get some  information on the general layout of the WTC
> towers
> 
> *IT WOULD BE INTERESTING TO LEARN  THE SOURCE OF THE MISINFORMATION PROVIDED BY
> "SOMEONE".
> WHY IS THIS OF IMPORTANCE TO YOU AND TO  YOUR "SOMEONE"?
> LITERALLY MILLIONS OF PEOPLE ACCESSED THE EXPRESS ELEVATORS FROM THE
> LOBBY...NOT FROM WITHIN THE CORE.
> THE CORES FOR THE TWO BUILDINGS DIFFERED IN  ORIENTATION AND OTHER BECAUSE OF
> STRUCTURAL CONSIDERATONS...HAVING NOTHING TO DO  WITH NON-EXISTING CONCRETE
> WALLS.
> SEE  COMMENTS (IN CAPS), BELOW.*
> ---------------
> Date:          6/8/2009 1:27:47 PM
> To:           <sts@lera.com>
> From:           xxxxxx
> Subject:  Trying to  get some information on the general  layout of the WTC
> towers
> 
> I  was wondering if  you could answer a few questions.
> 
> I am in a debate   with someone about the layout of the express elevator access
> of the  core at the  lobby level. The person I am debating says that there was
> a
> rectangular concrete  core in WTC1.  *THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE,  RECTANGULAR
> OR OTHERWISE, IN EITHER OF THE TWO TOWERS.  AT THE TOP, THERE  WAS A TWO-STORY
> HIGH (?) REINFORCED CONCRETE BANK VAULT, THE FULL LENGTH OF THE  CORE, WHICH
> BANK VAULT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH EXPRESS ELEVATORS.* The base of  this core at
> the lobby level
> consisted of 2 long axis  walls (12' thick  at the lobby level) and 2 short
> axis
> walls (17' thick at the  lobby  level). He claims that the core walls decreased
> in thickness to 2' thick   for all 4 walls at the top of the tower. The outside
> wall of this  concrete core  sloped inward to the 2' thickness at the top,
> while
> the  inside wall of this core  stayed straight.  *THIS IS ALL  NONSENSE.*
> 
> This person also  claims that there was no access to the  express elevators
> from
> outside the core  at the lobby level. *NONSENSE.*   He maintains that in WTC1,
> his solid
> concrete core described   above surrounded all the elevators. Anyone wanting to
> get onto an  elevator, be  it local or express, had to go into the center of
> the
> core. *NONSENSE. * He claims that WTC2  was redesigned differently  from WTC2 to
> allow access
> to the express elevators  from outside the  core because renters of the office
> space complained about the  lack of  access of WTC1.  *MORE NONSENSE.*
> 
> I have talked with  people who  worked in both towers and they say the this
> person is mistaken and   that both towers had access to the express elevators
> from the lobby  level and  that the core walls were not blanks facades as
> claimed.   *YES, "THIS PERSON" IS MISTAKEN.*
> 
> Can Eyou please  verify this  information or point me in a direction to help?
> *SEE ABOVE. *
> 
> Thank you very much  for your  time.
> 
> 
> Any federal tax advice contained herein or in any attachment   hereto is not
> intended to be used, and cannot be used, to (1) avoid  penalties imposed under
> the Internal Revenue Code or  (2) support the  promotion or marketing of any
> transaction or  matter.  This legend  has been affixed to comply with U.S.
> Treasury Regulations governing  tax practice.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Leslie  E Robertson                         e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
> 
> Leslie E. Robertson  Associates, R.L.L.P.
> 30 Broad Street, 47th Floor
> New York, NY  10004-2304
> Telephone: (212) 750 9000        Fax: (212)  750 9002        LERA | Leslie E. Robertson Associates
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> E-mail  confidentiality notice:
> This e-mail is confidential and may be covered by  legal professional
> privilege. If you are not the intended recipient you are  prohibited from
> printing, copying or distributing it, nor may you rely upon it.   If you have
> received this e-mail in error, please notify us immediately by  telephone, fax
> or by e-mail to info@lera.com and delete this e-mail from your  system.  Leslie
> E. Robertson Associates, RLLP,  will not accept  liability for commitments made
> by individuals employed by the firm outside the  scope of our business, being
> the supply of structural engineering  services.



Chris has rejected this email as he thinks it's not real. I suggested to him to contact Mr. Robertson, but Chris is nothing more than a coward who doesn't want to know the truth. Below is anothe rexchange I had with Mr. Robertson when I asked him about the Newsweek article. Again, his response is bolded and in caps.



			
				Mr. Robertson's email said:
			
		

> ------------------------------------------
> As part of his evidence of the concrete core, he  uses an old Newsweek article
> in which you spoke to a reporter named Katherine  Stroup. Here is an excerpt
> from that article:
> "Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of  the six tallest
> buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive  towers,
> supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core..."  He
> either claims that you said the part about the concrete core directly to  her
> (which I know is not true as there are no quotes around it) or his other
> argument is that if the information was wrong in that article, why was it
> never  corrected. *WELL, MUCH TO THE POSSBILE AMAZEMENT OF OTHERS, I DON'T SUBSCRIBE TO NEWSWEEK, NOR DID ANYONE COME TO ME WITH THE QUESTION.  METHINKS IT'S RATHER LATE TO SEND IN A REQUEST FOR A RETRACTION. *


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> I've posted this before. I went to LERA's website and contacted SawTeen See via the email link on the 9/11 drop selection on their home page.



And you are an agent that conducts fakery.  There is NO WAY, your text is worth anything.

The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.

The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windeos of the footbride outside are wider than they are tall.  In reality the windows are square.






Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency but notice the width of the footbridge windows varies.






Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.






The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.






They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.  Agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.


----------



## Gamolon

Sorry Chris, but everything you have posted AGREES with what I show in my photos. No photoshopping needed. 

You can't even correctly explain your point.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Sorry Chris, but everything you have posted AGREES with what I show in my photos. No photoshopping needed.
> 
> You can't even correctly explain your point.



My point is made by your photoshopping and I've posted it.  What you cannot reasonably explain is this.






Gypsum fastened to steel core columns is not reasonable because hundreds of thousands of tons of steel wreakage fell over that.  Gypsum would be torn off revealing steel columns.  None are seen.  The symetry defies any explanation except a concrete tubular core, matching the information of Newsweek, a globally respected publication on September 13, 2001.

Again, none are seen.






You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## Gamolon

Sorry, even Mr. Robertson says your full of it. If you don't believe me, write him yourself. The information to reach him is on LERA's website AND in the email I posted above.

You won't because you know what the truth is.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Sorry, even Mr. Robertson says your full of it. If you don't believe me, write him yourself. The information to reach him is on LERA's website AND in the email I posted above.
> 
> You won't because you know what the truth is.



I won't because he's already made his statement on September 13, 2001 2 days after 3,000 died.  He's been pressured to be quiet about the core so fakers in his office lie for him.

See the interview between him and s. jones.  Jones has to describe the wrong core because Robertson will not.


----------



## Gamolon

Keep lying Chris. It's what your best at.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.



Thanks for proving my photos correct with this site plan. You're too stupid to figure out what you need to lie about and post pictures and plans that SUPPORT my photos. No photoshopping needed because that's what you would truly see if you had looked out those windows.

What a dumbass.


----------



## Gamolon

Gee Chris, if I looked out the windows of the WTC1 lobby, what would I see according to this top down view. Notice the footbridge on the left.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself.  OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself?  Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail:* leslie.robertson@lera.com*
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level.  Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gee Chris, if I looked out the windows of the WTC1 lobby, what would I see according to this top down view. Notice the footbridge on the left.



This.






Not this, as you photoshopped the WTC 2 lobby to appear as WTC 1.  (Note the non uniform horizontal window widths on the footbridge.  Photoshop distortions)







Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.  When such is used to compromise the US Constitution it is treason.

Explain what this is if not concrete.






You try to change the subject because you have no evidence of steel core columns in the core are nor do you have any other independently verified evidence.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.
> 
> 0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
> Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
> just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?



agent kaiser.  It appears you cannot show the steel core columns in the core area, nor can you provide any other independently verified evidence.  All you seem to do is struggle with forming a question that you can distract me with.

You sir are absolutely unaccountable and unworthy of any answer because you said I had misquoted Leslie Robertson from the September 13, 2001  but then when a direct instance of it was asked for, you've failed to provide it.

Then you won't answer a simple question about the logic of what you assert, that the Newsweek article is in error.

I asked: "If Newsweek made and error, would Robertson fail to correct it when his company were the engineers of record and 3,000 were killed in what was being deemed a collapse?  Or, would Newsweek refuse to correct the article if he did?

Either way, it makes no sense under the conditions and you've exposed yourself as a disinformation agent.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

Here is a segment of the core wall base of WTC 1, north side of the core.  Note the APROX. 3x7' utility hallaway running the length of it.





It can be located in this aerial.





Here is a screen shot of the 3rd floor core plan.





The plan clearly shows there should be a steam shaft, an air shaft and a janitors closet there, with an elevator next to it.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

Does this mean you have no verified evidence of the steel core columns?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

After listening to Dr. Ron Larsens web radio show in 2007, one might realize that the missing documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was a very intimate review of construction details of WTC 1.

6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com

A full understanding of the actual structure, and the fixtures that were used to build it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> After listening to Dr. Ron Larsens web radio show in 2007, one might realize that the missing documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was a very intimate review of construction details of WTC 1.
> 
> 6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
> LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com
> 
> A full understanding of the actual structure, and the fixtures that were used to build it.


hey, fucktard, where is your rebar, where are the concrete forms
that photo proves NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Christophera

Here are the rebar and forms starting on WTC 2, at around the 5th floor.  The thick vertical black bars behind the interior box columns on wide centers are the 6" rebar, just starting.






Where the form wood goes inwards above on WTC 2, matches the basic height of the concrete stain on the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick core wall at its base of WTC 1.

*Can you name the structural elements at 1, 2 & 3 in the last image I posted?  Or, do you basically know nothing of construction?*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Here are the rebar and forms starting on WTC 2, at around the 5th floor.  The thick vertical black bars behind the interior box columns on wide centers are the 6" rebar, just starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the form wood goes inwards above on WTC 2, matches the basic height of the concrete stain on the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick core wall at its base of WTC 1.
> 
> *Can you name the structural elements at 1, 2 & 3 in the last image I posted?  Or, do you basically know nothing of construction?*


you dumbfuck
thats not rebar, that scaffolding


----------



## KittenKoder

OMG! You're still trying to debate this DiveCon?


----------



## KittenKoder

OMG! You're still trying to debate this DiveCon?


----------



## DiveCon

KittenKoder said:


> OMG! You're still trying to debate this DiveCon?


no, just pointing out what a fucktard troofers are in general and christophera in specific


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rebar and forms starting on WTC 2, at around the 5th floor.  The thick vertical black bars behind the interior box columns on wide centers are the 6" rebar, just starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the form wood goes inwards above on WTC 2, matches the basic height of the concrete stain on the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick core wall at its base of WTC 1.
> 
> *Can you name the structural elements at 1, 2 & 3 in the last image I posted?  Or, do you basically know nothing of construction?*
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbfuck
> thats not rebar, that scaffolding
Click to expand...


Oh yea, there's scaffolding, but there is rebar behind it and the line of the back face of the interior box columns, large vertical black lines.  Then up above, the rebar is aligned by the boards up there.  All inside the inner face of the columns,  Being WTC 2 the concrete was cast after the steel was up 5 floors.
You will not find an image of WTC 1 at that point.  Your masters took them all.

And what about the numbers on this image?  Do you have enough experience or knowledge to identify what numbers 1, 2 & 3 indicate of the steel surrounding the core?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rebar and forms starting on WTC 2, at around the 5th floor.  The thick vertical black bars behind the interior box columns on wide centers are the 6" rebar, just starting.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the form wood goes inwards above on WTC 2, matches the basic height of the concrete stain on the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick core wall at its base of WTC 1.
> 
> *Can you name the structural elements at 1, 2 & 3 in the last image I posted?  Or, do you basically know nothing of construction?*
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbfuck
> thats not rebar, that scaffolding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yea, there's scaffolding, but there is rebar behind it and the line of the back face of the interior box columns, large vertical black lines.  Then up above, the rebar is aligned by the boards up there.  All inside the inner face of the columns,  Being WTC 2 the concrete was cast after the steel was up 5 floors.
> You will not find an image of WTC 1 at that point.  Your masters took them all.
> 
> And what about the numbers on this image?  Do you have enough experience or knowledge to identify what numbers 1, 2 & 3 indicate of the steel surrounding the core?
Click to expand...

your numbers are meaningless
since there is NO REBAR, NO CONCRETE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbfuck
> thats not rebar, that scaffolding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, there's scaffolding, but there is rebar behind it and the line of the back face of the interior box columns, large vertical black lines.  Then up above, the rebar is aligned by the boards up there.  All inside the inner face of the columns,  Being WTC 2 the concrete was cast after the steel was up 5 floors.
> You will not find an image of WTC 1 at that point.  Your masters took them all.
> 
> And what about the numbers on this image?  Do you have enough experience or knowledge to identify what numbers 1, 2 & 3 indicate of the steel surrounding the core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your numbers are meaningless
> since there is NO REBAR, NO CONCRETE
Click to expand...


The structural steel members I ask you to identify according to the yellow numerals in this image have nothing to do with concrete.






This is about determining if you have any competency whatsoever in identifying the structural elements of buildings.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, there's scaffolding, but there is rebar behind it and the line of the back face of the interior box columns, large vertical black lines.  Then up above, the rebar is aligned by the boards up there.  All inside the inner face of the columns,  Being WTC 2 the concrete was cast after the steel was up 5 floors.
> You will not find an image of WTC 1 at that point.  Your masters took them all.
> 
> And what about the numbers on this image?  Do you have enough experience or knowledge to identify what numbers 1, 2 & 3 indicate of the steel surrounding the core?
> 
> 
> 
> your numbers are meaningless
> since there is NO REBAR, NO CONCRETE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The structural steel members I ask you to identify according to the yellow numerals in this image have nothing to do with concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about determining if you have any competency whatsoever in identifying the structural elements of buildings.
Click to expand...

and since you are not qualified to make that determination i wont bother to jump through your hoops


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

DiveCon said:


> and since you are not qualified to make that determination i wont bother to jump through your hoops



Here is a nice photo from his "psych" ward photo album.  Ask him to identify the concrete walls or the steel columns.  Hint: only one of them are shown....


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your numbers are meaningless
> since there is NO REBAR, NO CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The structural steel members I ask you to identify according to the yellow numerals in this image have nothing to do with concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about determining if you have any competency whatsoever in identifying the structural elements of buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and since you are not qualified to make that determination i wont bother to jump through your hoops
Click to expand...


I can tell you what they are and that will be found to be consistent with all other construction photos and GZ wreakage.  That in itself is a common sense qualification.

Since there are no official plans, no truly qualified person will be found.

Just another way to show that you are not interested in truth or lawful performance by government and here only to support secret means of mass murder.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

Any who fail to perform accountably; and don't pretend that my not answering your "non question" questions, or off topic questions, shows a lacking of accountability; are participating in the psyops of deception and misinformation whether they know it or not.

When kaiser fails to define if he believes L.E. Robertson would not seek a correction to an article erronously describing the Twin towers structure as published by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 describing a concrete core, or that Newsweek would refuse to correct upon Robertsons request, kaiser is un accountable and working to disinform.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

In the environment created by the  NYC mayor who took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, NIST could be decieved into believing the anecdotal descriptions of the structure that are covred by their disclaimer which basically described some thing like this.






However, on 9-11 what was seen was this for the core of WTC 2.






Which bears no resemblence to the diagram from FEMA.  No structural steel seen whatsoever.

divot and others try to say it is 3" gypsum, but common sense dictates that when hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel wreakage crashes over the supposed steel core columns which are described as haveing "firewalls" of gypsum, the gypsum will be nearly completely destroyed, particuarly near the top, leaving steel columns protruding.

No such thing is seen.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

Here is the only box column section that exists in any competent form.






On 9-11, they are never seen.






What is seen can only be rebar, .......... which fits perfectly with the lead engineers information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001  AND another structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..

The cause of death is invalidated by the information in this thread showing that the Twin towers had a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Occams Razor, Christophera
you ASSUME that there was only ONE set of plans ever created for the WTC
that is pure ignorance on your part


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Occams Razor, Christophera
> you ASSUME that there was only ONE set of plans ever created for the WTC
> that is pure ignorance on your part



I don't assume that.  I prove the mayor took the set that NYC had.

NYCLU: 

And that another engineer saw a set which showed a concrete core BEFORE the mayor took the citys set.

http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf


The port authority has plans but refused to give them up.  They also had to sign more that a waiver.

Did the Twin Towers Collapse on Demand?
*    [Testifying before a congressional inquiry] Gene Corley of the American Society of Civil Engineers, said the Port Authority [of New York and New Jersey] refused to hand over blueprints for the twin towers &#8212; crucial for evaluating the wreckage &#8212; until he signed a waiver saying his team would not use the plans in a lawsuit against the agency [that is, against FEMA]. &#8212; New York Daily News, 2002-03-07
*


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occams Razor, Christophera
> you ASSUME that there was only ONE set of plans ever created for the WTC
> that is pure ignorance on your part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume that.  I prove the mayor took the set that NYC had.
> 
> NYCLU:
Click to expand...

HAS ZIPPO TO DO WITH THE WTC or 9/11



Christophera said:


> And that another engineer saw a set which showed a concrete core BEFORE the mayor took the citys set.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf


they are simply WRONG


Christophera said:


> The port authority has plans but refused to give them up.  They also had to sign more that a waiver.
> 
> Did the Twin Towers Collapse on Demand?
> *    [Testifying before a congressional inquiry] Gene Corley of the American Society of Civil Engineers, said the Port Authority [of New York and New Jersey] refused to hand over blueprints for the twin towers  crucial for evaluating the wreckage  until he signed a waiver saying his team would not use the plans in a lawsuit against the agency [that is, against FEMA].  New York Daily News, 2002-03-07
> *


so, they saw the plans, and they didnt consist of what YOU claim
Mr Brown fails once again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occams Razor, Christophera
> you ASSUME that there was only ONE set of plans ever created for the WTC
> that is pure ignorance on your part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume that.  I prove the mayor took the set that NYC had.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAS ZIPPO TO DO WITH THE WTC or 9/11
Click to expand...


Check again, use reading.

*The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*



DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that another engineer saw a set which showed a concrete core BEFORE the mayor took the citys set.
> 
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> they are simply WRONG
Click to expand...


If Newsweek is correct on September 13, 2001 and images show concrete,






Then the core was concrete.



DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The port authority has plans but refused to give them up.  They also had to sign more that a waiver.
> 
> Did the Twin Towers Collapse on Demand?
> *    [Testifying before a congressional inquiry] Gene Corley of the American Society of Civil Engineers, said the Port Authority [of New York and New Jersey] refused to hand over blueprints for the twin towers &#8212; crucial for evaluating the wreckage &#8212; until he signed a waiver saying his team would not use the plans in a lawsuit against the agency [that is, against FEMA]. &#8212; New York Daily News, 2002-03-07
> *
> 
> 
> 
> so, they saw the plans, and they didnt consist of what YOU claim
> Mr Brown fails once again
Click to expand...


They signed more than a waiver.  Corely is the one making the fake graphic overlay on WTC 2 trying to show the steel core.  It is CGI fakery, but he admits it.  They had to sign more than a waiver, a very dense non disclosure agreement.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## Christophera

Concrete can fall instantly, freely when fractured.  Steel cannot.

The concrete core at 1/2 height.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Concrete can fall instantly, freely when fractured.  Steel cannot.
> 
> The concrete core at 1/2 height.


then you havent seen many demolitions done

and thats NOT saying 9/11 was one


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete can fall instantly, freely when fractured.  Steel cannot.
> 
> The concrete core at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> then you havent seen many demolitions done
> 
> and thats NOT saying 9/11 was one
Click to expand...


Explain cutting steel with high explosives, .................... if you want to present yourself as knowing about demo.  Not just any steel, box columns.


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

0. Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete? (nice job editing the Robertson mis-quote out of the Newsweek article)

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## kyzr

If you don't answer all 5 questions, I'll start posting 3-copies, then 4-copies...until either you answer or this moronic thread vanishes.

Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do. 

Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.

1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete?

2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete can fall instantly, freely when fractured.  Steel cannot.
> 
> The concrete core at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> then you havent seen many demolitions done
> 
> and thats NOT saying 9/11 was one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain cutting steel with high explosives, .................... if you want to present yourself as knowing about demo.  Not just any steel, box columns.
Click to expand...

they do it with shape charges, moron
and there was ZERO evidence of that at ground zero


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> then you havent seen many demolitions done
> 
> and thats NOT saying 9/11 was one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain cutting steel with high explosives, .................... if you want to present yourself as knowing about demo.  Not just any steel, box columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they do it with shape charges, moron
> and there was ZERO evidence of that at ground zero
Click to expand...


Shape charges are not made for cutting thicker than 1".  How are 3" thick walls on box columns cut?

Where do charges need to be placed?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain cutting steel with high explosives, .................... if you want to present yourself as knowing about demo.  Not just any steel, box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> they do it with shape charges, moron
> and there was ZERO evidence of that at ground zero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shape charges are not made for cutting thicker than 1".  How are 3" thick walls on box columns cut?
> 
> Where do charges need to be placed?
Click to expand...

shape charges werent used
so your questions are STUPID

as usual


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> If you don't answer all 5 questions, I'll start posting 3-copies, then 4-copies...until either you answer or this moronic thread vanishes.
> 
> Hey Christo answer these questions/comments. I'll keep posting them until you do.
> 
> Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
> Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
> just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete?
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?



Well, it appears you've revised your statement to actually reflect actual questions.

The dampers went between the corrugated steel floor pans at the connection to the perimeter walls spandrel plates and floorbeams connecting interior box columns on the core end.

Concrete does flex over distances and the dampers made the floor diaphrams quiet with the tiny dimensional changes with flex that did exist in the towers with the concrete tubular core.  The towers were reported to have flexed a maximum of 12 feet off plumb at the top, 8 foot was the design average, and 4 foot was common in higher winds.

They survived 100 mph winds 3 times and were designed for 120.

A survivor of WTC 1's attack said he felt a horizontal displacement of up to 7 feet on the 73rd floor.  He almost fell off his chair.

Yes, planes hit the towers and yes there were hijacker psycho/suicidal muslims flying them.

The rest are off topic.  The proper order of questions within investigation are;

1) What happened?

2) How did it happen?

3) Who did it?


The truth movement has not even gotten through 1) because of the FEMA deception.  They don't even know what it happened to, ....... let alone HOW it happened.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they do it with shape charges, moron
> and there was ZERO evidence of that at ground zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shape charges are not made for cutting thicker than 1".  How are 3" thick walls on box columns cut?
> 
> Where do charges need to be placed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shape charges werent used
> so your questions are STUPID
> 
> as usual
Click to expand...


The question was about HOW steel core columns are cut, not about IF they were cut.  Continue answering.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shape charges are not made for cutting thicker than 1".  How are 3" thick walls on box columns cut?
> 
> Where do charges need to be placed?
> 
> 
> 
> shape charges werent used
> so your questions are STUPID
> 
> as usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was about HOW steel core columns are cut, not about IF they were cut.  Continue answering.
Click to expand...

since the core columns of the WTC were not cut, since it was not a controlled demolition, your questions are irrelevant


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> shape charges werent used
> so your questions are STUPID
> 
> as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question was about HOW steel core columns are cut, not about IF they were cut.  Continue answering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since the core columns of the WTC were not cut, since it was not a controlled demolition, your questions are irrelevant
Click to expand...


So why do no images of 9-11 SHOW them?  How did near free fall happen?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question was about HOW steel core columns are cut, not about IF they were cut.  Continue answering.
> 
> 
> 
> since the core columns of the WTC were not cut, since it was not a controlled demolition, your questions are irrelevant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why do no images of 9-11 NOT SHOW them?  How did near free fall happen?
Click to expand...

they DO, you just reject them because your delusional mindwont accept the truth


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> since the core columns of the WTC were not cut, since it was not a controlled demolition, your questions are irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why do no images of 9-11 SHOW them?  How did near free fall happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they DO, you just reject them because your delusional mindwont accept the truth
Click to expand...


You've never shown an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do no images of 9-11 SHOW them?  How did near free fall happen?
> 
> 
> 
> they DO, you just reject them because your delusional mindwont accept the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never shown an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
Click to expand...

so says the delusional one


Mr Brown fails AGAIN


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they DO, you just reject them because your delusional mindwont accept the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never shown an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says the delusional one
> 
> 
> Mr Brown fails AGAIN
Click to expand...


Either I'm delusional, ........ or you are lying.  You imply you have posted an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.

*I say, ............ you lie.*

If that is NOT true, you will post an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never shown an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> so says the delusional one
> 
> 
> Mr Brown fails AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either I'm delusional, ........ or you are lying.  You imply you have posted an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> *I say, ............ you lie.*
> 
> If that is NOT true, you will post an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
Click to expand...

then YOU show a SINGLE photo of concrete in the core above grade during constrution


you cant, and that because there was NONE
long before 9/11 it was touted that it didnt have concrete in the core above grade


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
> Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
> just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete?
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it appears you've revised your statement to actually reflect actual questions.
> 
> 1)   The dampers went between the corrugated steel floor pans at the connection to the perimeter walls spandrel plates and floorbeams connecting interior box columns on the core end.   Concrete does flex over distances and the dampers made the floor diaphrams quiet with the tiny dimensional changes with flex that did exist in the towers with the concrete tubular core.  The towers were reported to have flexed a maximum of 12 feet off plumb at the top, 8 foot was the design average, and 4 foot was common in higher winds.
> 
> They survived 100 mph winds 3 times and were designed for 120.    A survivor of WTC 1's attack said he felt a horizontal displacement of up to 7 feet on the 73rd floor.  He almost fell off his chair.
> 
> 2)    Yes, planes hit the towers and yes there were hijacker psycho/suicidal muslims flying them.    The rest are off topic.  The proper order of questions within investigation are;
> 1) What happened?   <jet liners hit the towers, engineers analyzed the design & collapse>
> 2) How did it happen?  <we say the jet liner caused the collapse, do you agree yet?>
> 3) Who did it?     <we both agree muslim terrorists did it>
> 
> The truth movement has not even gotten through 1) because of the FEMA deception.  They don't even know what it happened to, ....... let alone HOW it happened.
Click to expand...



0. you refuse to email the WTC design engineer, Mr. Robertson, if there was a concrete core, or if FEMA mis-represented his tower structure.  We both know the answer, the WTC plans were well documented for over 35-years, with no concrete core.

1. The dampers were added because the light steel tower swayed too much.  Concrete doesn't flex significantly without cracking.  I'll gladly review any calculations on how much a concrete core would flex in a 120 mph wind.  No way concrete core walls could flex 12' w/o collapsing.  There is no FEMA deception, or engineers would have noticed.

2. Sanity.  Ok.  This is good.  Jet liners hit the towers.  One more baby-step now.  Did the planes made the towers fall down.  <yes they did>

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<we agree massive jet liners hit the towers at 450mph>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?  <there was no conspiracy, or Mr. Robertson would have noticed>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What was the conspiracy about, imaginary concrete walls?  <I was in the WTC towers, and there were no concrete walls, we would have seen them.  The see-thru photos show clearly that the floor plans are accurate, even in the partial plan you posted thick walls would be visible>

Questions 3, 4, and 5 are very much on-topic.  They actually define the "conspiracy" you are trying to promote.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so says the delusional one
> 
> 
> Mr Brown fails AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either I'm delusional, ........ or you are lying.  You imply you have posted an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> *I say, ............ you lie.*
> 
> If that is NOT true, you will post an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then YOU show a SINGLE photo of concrete in the core above grade during constrution
> 
> 
> you cant, and that because there was NONE
> long before 9/11 it was touted that it didnt have concrete in the core above grade
Click to expand...


You've just been exposed lying again in th e"Useful Information" thread,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1712950-post121.html

*and you are lying here too.  You have never posted an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either I'm delusional, ........ or you are lying.  You imply you have posted an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> *I say, ............ you lie.*
> 
> If that is NOT true, you will post an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> then YOU show a SINGLE photo of concrete in the core above grade during constrution
> 
> 
> you cant, and that because there was NONE
> long before 9/11 it was touted that it didnt have concrete in the core above grade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've just been exposed lying again in th e"Useful Information" thread,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1712950-post121.html
> 
> *and you are lying here too.  You have never posted an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.*
Click to expand...

there was NO lie there by ME asshole

you are the one exposed as the fucking moronic liar


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> then YOU show a SINGLE photo of concrete in the core above grade during constrution
> 
> 
> you cant, and that because there was NONE
> long before 9/11 it was touted that it didnt have concrete in the core above grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've just been exposed lying again in the "Useful Information" thread,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1712950-post121.html
> 
> *and you are lying here too.  You have never posted an image of a steel core column in the core area on 9-11.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there was NO lie there by ME asshole
> 
> you are the one exposed as the fucking moronic liar
Click to expand...


You've been asked to provide an image of the supposed steel core columns and you have continually failed.  You've said you have posted such an image and you have not.  This is called lying and you are called a liar.

Reasonably, I can assert the construction photos of the towers construction could be filtered by the perpetrating infiltrators of all images showing concrete being poured, just like the PBS documentary was removed from the archives of PBS.  Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.d mentions that he found traces of mention of the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin towers" video documentary in his search for it.  Here is a download of the .mp3 audio file of his readio show where he discusses the search.

6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com

It is not reasonable to assert that the supposed images showing steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 have been removed from the many different public sources of 9-11 images.  Such images of steel core column on 9-11 never existed because the steel core columns did not exist.

The concrete core is very visible.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself. OMG, do you have any idea how cool it would be to get an answer from the Man himself? Or are you too sick in the head to admit you're simply a dupe?
> Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
> just ask him if there were any concrete walls in the core above ground level. Then respect his answer, and thank him for the reply.
> 
> 1. Here is the design page LERA | World Trade Center
> LERA | World Trade Center
> there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete?
> 
> 2. Do you or don't you agree that the hijacked planes hitting the towers caused the WTC towers' collapse?
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it appears you've revised your statement to actually reflect actual questions.
> 
> 1)   The dampers went between the corrugated steel floor pans at the connection to the perimeter walls spandrel plates and floorbeams connecting interior box columns on the core end.   Concrete does flex over distances and the dampers made the floor diaphrams quiet with the tiny dimensional changes with flex that did exist in the towers with the concrete tubular core.  The towers were reported to have flexed a maximum of 12 feet off plumb at the top, 8 foot was the design average, and 4 foot was common in higher winds.
> 
> They survived 100 mph winds 3 times and were designed for 120.    A survivor of WTC 1's attack said he felt a horizontal displacement of up to 7 feet on the 73rd floor.  He almost fell off his chair.
> 
> 2)    Yes, planes hit the towers and yes there were hijacker psycho/suicidal muslims flying them.    The rest are off topic.  The proper order of questions within investigation are;
> 1) What happened?   <jet liners hit the towers, engineers analyzed the design & collapse>
> 2) How did it happen?  <we say the jet liner caused the collapse, do you agree yet?>
> 3) Who did it?     <we both agree muslim terrorists did it>
> 
> The truth movement has not even gotten through 1) because of the FEMA deception.  They don't even know what it happened to, ....... let alone HOW it happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 0. you refuse to email the WTC design engineer, Mr. Robertson, if there was a concrete core, or if FEMA mis-represented his tower structure.  We both know the answer, the WTC plans were well documented for over 35-years, with no concrete core.
> 
> 1. The dampers were added because the light steel tower swayed too much.  Concrete doesn't flex significantly without cracking.  I'll gladly review any calculations on how much a concrete core would flex in a 120 mph wind.  No way concrete core walls could flex 12' w/o collapsing.  There is no FEMA deception, or engineers would have noticed.
> 
> 2. Sanity.  Ok.  This is good.  Jet liners hit the towers.  One more baby-step now.  Did the planes made the towers fall down.  <yes they did>
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> <we agree massive jet liners hit the towers at 450mph>
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?  <there was no conspiracy, or Mr. Robertson would have noticed>
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What was the conspiracy about, imaginary concrete walls?  <I was in the WTC towers, and there were no concrete walls, we would have seen them.  The see-thru photos show clearly that the floor plans are accurate, even in the partial plan you posted thick walls would be visible>
> 
> Questions 3, 4, and 5 are very much on-topic.  They actually define the "conspiracy" you are trying to promote.
Click to expand...


You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.

A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.

Time for you to produce evidence.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.



1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented, it does make sense to sane people.  Mr. Robertson was the engineer of record for the WTC Towers.  Personally ask the engineer who designed the WTC towers yourself if there were concrete walls around the core.  He will tell you that the walls are just fireproofing, not structural walls.  He will also advise how the design was documented and reviewed.
Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
Here is some documentation.  Robertson can provide others:
NIST Determines Actual Wind Loads Used to Design World Trade Center Towers
NIST and the World Trade Center
Archives - World Trade Center - News and Events
About.com: http://www.civil.usyd.edu.au/latest/aibs_2002_wtc.pdf

2. Here is the design companies' page LERA | World Trade Center
LERA | World Trade Center
there is no mention of any concrete walls. only viscoelastic dampers. Why would they need to add dampers if the core was concrete?  <They wouldn't, concrete is very stiff.>  If it makes you feel any better NIST and FEMA disagree on the collapse mechanism of the towers
Collapse of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
However, BOTH studies blame the jet liner impacts and fire for the collapse.

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts?  <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

The question isn't whether or not a concrete slab 3' thick can flex 12' over 1350'.  The concrete walls would need to be a rectangle around the core, 138' x 88'
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wikicorefloorplan.jpg
That configuration could not flex 12' over 1350'.  There were no concrete walls, or we would have noticed them at some point, either during design, or construction, or operation.  The "evidence" is the math that the concrete walls could NOT exist and be that flexible.  
There were only steel columns, just ask Mr. Robertson.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
Click to expand...


I work as a designer for a civil engineer.

If that is true, .......... then you will easily find another diagram of the core from an offical source for these public buildings.  This is the only depiction I can find from officlal sources. 






Time for you to produce evidence and substantiate your words.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work as a designer for a civil engineer.
> 
> If that is true, .......... then you will easily find another diagram of the core from an offical source for these public buildings.  This is the only depiction I can find from officlal sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to produce evidence and substantiate your words.
Click to expand...


I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  
Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work as a designer for a civil engineer.
> 
> If that is true, .......... then you will easily find another diagram of the core from an offical source for these public buildings.  This is the only depiction I can find from officlal sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to produce evidence and substantiate your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.
> Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
> World Trade Center Demolition.
> 
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> <the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> <do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>
Click to expand...

this guy is completely delusional
logic and reason are wasted on him


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work as a designer for a civil engineer.
> 
> If that is true, .......... then you will easily find another diagram of the core from an offical source for these public buildings.  This is the only depiction I can find from officlal sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to produce evidence and substantiate your words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.
Click to expand...


No, you produced text from his office.  This from September 13, 2001 has much more credibility because the words are from Newsweek and they are more credibile than an office taken over by planted people paid to say, ........... whatever.

You said the towers are well documented.  Produce another depiction of the core from official sources.


----------



## Christophera

Does this sound like the caller is describing multiple steel columns?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eSVsid7eKE]YouTube - WTC victim, Jim Gartenberg, core blown out, WABC,09:32, 9/11[/ame]

No.  Twice, he refers to the "the core".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Does this sound like the caller is describing multiple steel columns?
> 
> YouTube - WTC victim, Jim Gartenberg, core blown out, WABC,09:32, 9/11
> 
> No.  Twice, he refers to the "the core".


yeah, moron, the "sheath wall core"
it was an inovation and was well documented
and only a fucking moron would continue to claim it wasnt

you dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this sound like the caller is describing multiple steel columns?
> 
> YouTube - WTC victim, Jim Gartenberg, core blown out, WABC,09:32, 9/11
> 
> No.  Twice, he refers to the "the core".
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, moron, the "sheath wall core"
> it was an inovation and was well documented
> and only a fucking moron would continue to claim it wasnt
> 
> you dumbfuck
Click to expand...


Provide some documentation that it was referred to as the *"core"* rather than the "sheath wall" or "fire wall" or "elevator shaft".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this sound like the caller is describing multiple steel columns?
> 
> YouTube - WTC victim, Jim Gartenberg, core blown out, WABC,09:32, 9/11
> 
> No.  Twice, he refers to the "the core".
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, moron, the "sheath wall core"
> it was an inovation and was well documented
> and only a fucking moron would continue to claim it wasnt
> 
> you dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide some documentation that it was referred to as the *"core"* rather than the "sheath wall" or "fire wall" or "elevator shaft".
Click to expand...

no, proof is wasted on you
you have had tons of it given and nothing ever gets into that fucking moronic mind of yours


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, moron, the "sheath wall core"
> it was an inovation and was well documented
> and only a fucking moron would continue to claim it wasnt
> 
> you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some documentation that it was referred to as the *"core"* rather than the "sheath wall" or "fire wall" or "elevator shaft".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, proof is wasted on you
> you have had tons of it given and nothing ever gets into that fucking moronic mind of yours
Click to expand...


If you cannot link to that "proof" or re-post it, then you are lying.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some documentation that it was referred to as the *"core"* rather than the "sheath wall" or "fire wall" or "elevator shaft".
> 
> 
> 
> no, proof is wasted on you
> you have had tons of it given and nothing ever gets into that fucking moronic mind of yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot link to that "proof" or re-post it, then you are lying.
Click to expand...

yeah, like i'm going to waste the time to look for them all over again
if you didnt get it the first 100 times it has been posted, you wont get it NOW
so STFU and give up your bullshit
you are WRONG and it has been demonstrated ad infinitum


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, proof is wasted on you
> you have had tons of it given and nothing ever gets into that fucking moronic mind of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot link to that "proof" or re-post it, then you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, like i'm going to waste the time to look for them all over again
> if you didnt get it the first 100 times it has been posted, you wont get it NOW
> so STFU and give up your bullshit
> you are WRONG and it has been demonstrated ad infinitum
Click to expand...


Curious how the truth is basically the opposite of everything you say.  All I have to do is tell the lgical and reasonable truth, and you have perfect opposition. No creativity needed, just relative un truth.  Are sure your post doesn't belong here?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-49.html

How will you protect the Constitution by working for the deprivation of due process of, 3,000 dead and their familes?  I've shown the deception to be true.  "No" from you, will not suffice.  Support for secret methods of mass murder cannot be reasonable.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot link to that "proof" or re-post it, then you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, like i'm going to waste the time to look for them all over again
> if you didnt get it the first 100 times it has been posted, you wont get it NOW
> so STFU and give up your bullshit
> you are WRONG and it has been demonstrated ad infinitum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious how the truth is basically the opposite of everything you say.  All I have to do is tell the lgical and reasonable truth, and you have perfect opposition. No creativity needed, just relative un truth.  Are sure your post doesn't belong here?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-49.html
> 
> How will you protect the Constitution by working for the deprivation of due process of, 3,000 dead and their familes?  I've shown the deception to be true.  "No" from you, will not suffice.  Support for secret methods of mass murder cannot be reasonable.
Click to expand...


i HAVE told logical and reasonable TRUTH
you are too fucking STUPID to get it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, like i'm going to waste the time to look for them all over again
> if you didnt get it the first 100 times it has been posted, you wont get it NOW
> so STFU and give up your bullshit
> you are WRONG and it has been demonstrated ad infinitum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious how the truth is basically the opposite of everything you say.  All I have to do is tell the lgical and reasonable truth, and you have perfect opposition. No creativity needed, just relative un truth.  Are sure your post doesn't belong here?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-49.html
> 
> How will you protect the Constitution by working for the deprivation of due process of, 3,000 dead and their familes?  I've shown the deception to be true.  "No" from you, will not suffice.  Support for secret methods of mass murder cannot be reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i HAVE told logical and reasonable TRUTH
> you are too fucking STUPID to get it
Click to expand...



You HAVE told a logically opposite and unreasonable LIE
I am too SMART to believe it.

Many others are too.  They realize that Leslie E. Robertson would demand a correction from Newsweek IF Newsweek had made an error defining the towers structure, BECAUSE 3,000 people died in the building he was the lead engineer for and COLLAPSE was alleged.  And that if Roberston requested correction, Neweek would immdiately do so, for the same reasons.

Two days after 9-11.

*September 13, 2001*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious how the truth is basically the opposite of everything you say.  All I have to do is tell the lgical and reasonable truth, and you have perfect opposition. No creativity needed, just relative un truth.  Are sure your post doesn't belong here?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-49.html
> 
> How will you protect the Constitution by working for the deprivation of due process of, 3,000 dead and their familes?  I've shown the deception to be true.  "No" from you, will not suffice.  Support for secret methods of mass murder cannot be reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i HAVE told logical and reasonable TRUTH
> you are too fucking STUPID to get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE told a logically opposite and unreasonable LIE
> I am too SMART to believe it.
> 
> Many others are too.  They realize that Leslie E. Robertson would demand a correction from Newsweek IF Newsweek had made an error defining the towers structure, BECAUSE 3,000 people died in the building he was the lead engineer for and COLLAPSE was alleged.  And that if Roberston requested correction, Neweek would immdiately do so, for the same reasons.
> 
> Two days after 9-11.
> 
> *September 13, 2001*
Click to expand...

no you fucking MORON
he didnt even read the fucking thing
when told about it years later he said they were WRONG and that it was really too late to ask for a retraction
you just dont fucking get it


----------



## kyzr

I'm going to keep posting these questions until you answer them honestly.

I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  
Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>


----------



## kyzr

I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  
Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>


----------



## Zona

The important thing is we went after, and got the people responsible for that attack.  That Iraq war kicked Osama's butt. 

Good for President Bush.


----------



## kyzr

A few more questions:
1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
Click to expand...


You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i HAVE told logical and reasonable TRUTH
> you are too fucking STUPID to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE told a logically opposite and unreasonable LIE
> I am too SMART to believe it.
> 
> Many others are too.  They realize that Leslie E. Robertson would demand a correction from Newsweek IF Newsweek had made an error defining the towers structure, BECAUSE 3,000 people died in the building he was the lead engineer for and COLLAPSE was alleged.  And that if Roberston requested correction, Neweek would immdiately do so, for the same reasons.
> 
> Two days after 9-11.
> 
> *September 13, 2001*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you fucking MORON
> he didnt even read the fucking thing
> when told about it years later he said they were WRONG and that it was really too late to ask for a retraction
> you just dont fucking get it
Click to expand...


It's never too late when 3,000 people are murdered in 20 seconds.

That doesn't matter to you.  Keeping the methods of their deaths secret does.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE told a logically opposite and unreasonable LIE
> I am too SMART to believe it.
> 
> Many others are too.  They realize that Leslie E. Robertson would demand a correction from Newsweek IF Newsweek had made an error defining the towers structure, BECAUSE 3,000 people died in the building he was the lead engineer for and COLLAPSE was alleged.  And that if Roberston requested correction, Neweek would immdiately do so, for the same reasons.
> 
> Two days after 9-11.
> 
> *September 13, 2001*
> 
> 
> 
> no you fucking MORON
> he didnt even read the fucking thing
> when told about it years later he said they were WRONG and that it was really too late to ask for a retraction
> you just dont fucking get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never too late when 3,000 people are murdered in 20 seconds.
> 
> That doesn't matter to you.  Keeping the methods of their deaths secret does.
Click to expand...

the "method of their death" is NOT secret, you asswipe, it was broadcast world wide


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you fucking MORON
> he didnt even read the fucking thing
> when told about it years later he said they were WRONG and that it was really too late to ask for a retraction
> you just dont fucking get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's never too late when 3,000 people are murdered in 20 seconds.
> 
> That doesn't matter to you.  Keeping the methods of their deaths secret does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the "method of their death" is NOT secret, you asswipe, it was broadcast world wide
Click to expand...


Without the correct design and plans the supposed collapse cannot be analysed and the cause of death cannot be valid.  The method of death or murder in this case, is as good as secret.

When you work to interfere with the provision of evidence and reason by ad hominum and ridicule, you work to make it secret with psyops behaviors, ...... agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's never too late when 3,000 people are murdered in 20 seconds.
> 
> That doesn't matter to you.  Keeping the methods of their deaths secret does.
> 
> 
> 
> the "method of their death" is NOT secret, you asswipe, it was broadcast world wide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without the correct design and plans the supposed collapse cannot be analysed and the cause of death cannot be valid.  The method of death or murder in this case, is as good as secret.
> 
> When you work to interfere with the provision of evidence and reason by ad hominum and ridicule, you work to make it secret with psyops behaviors, ...... agent.
Click to expand...

when you post the same useless bullshit over and over it makes you out to be a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## kyzr

I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  
Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>


----------



## kyzr

I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  
Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.



No, you produced his office.



kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
Click to expand...


You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.


----------



## Terral

Hi Chris:



Christophera said:


> You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core cuckoo is this . . .



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFK1rvL2NoQ]FEMA! The Core! The Core, Boss!![/ame]

One of these fine days this Chris guy cool will move beyond this *"FEMA, The Core!" Bullony* . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## kyzr

A few more questions:
1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?


----------



## kyzr

A few more questions:
1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?


----------



## Christophera

Terral said:


> Hi Chris:
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core cuckoo is this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these fine days this Chris guy cool will move beyond this *"FEMA, The Core!" Bullony* . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Can you provide any legitimate uses for your information that might exist to gain more truth for the citizens of the United States of America in their efforts to protect their Constitution?

The FEMA core deception exposed invalidates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates making an inquiry into the deception and its effective upon the cause of death analysis mandatory in order for law enforcement authorities to be in compliance with federal and state laws.

Are you working against that?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> A few more questions:
> 1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
> 2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?





kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
Click to expand...


You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.






You have stated the designs of the towers are well documented.  I'm still waiting for ANY documentation from you.  I'm quite certain that the diagram above is the only official depiction.  If not, provide some of the documentation you state exists.  Perhaps LERA will help you.  I know that office is manned by those impeding truthseeking, so will not bother.

I will rely on Leslie Robertsons statement from September 13, 2001 when the world was scrutinizing his words.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more questions:
> 1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
> 2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have stated the designs of the towers are well documented.  I'm still waiting for ANY documentation from you.  I'm quite certain that the diagram above is the only official depiction.  If not, provide some of the documentation you state exists.  Perhaps LERA will help you.  I know that office is manned by those impeding truthseeking, so will not bother.
> 
> I will rely on Leslie Robertsons statement from September 13, 2001 when the world was scrutinizing his words.
Click to expand...

the part in that story where it claims a concrete core was NOT in quotes, thus it was NOT Mr Robertson's words
and he never read the article till YEARS later
you still dont fucking get it
YOU are the ONLY person making this claim about there being a concrete core
NO ONE ELSE IN THE WORLD is making that claim


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more questions:
> 1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
> 2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have stated the designs of the towers are well documented.  I'm still waiting for ANY documentation from you.  I'm quite certain that the diagram above is the only official depiction.  If not, provide some of the documentation you state exists.  Perhaps LERA will help you.  I know that office is manned by those impeding truthseeking, so will not bother.
> 
> I will rely on Leslie Robertsons statement from September 13, 2001 when the world was scrutinizing his words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the part in that story where it claims a concrete core was NOT in quotes, thus it was NOT Mr Robertson's words
Click to expand...


Again, you have not stated if you believe Robertson would not request a correction IF 3,000 died in what was supposed to be a collapse that he was the lead engineer of construction, OR, ......... if you believe he requested a correction of the Newsweek article and Newsweek refused.

Answer ye who support secret methods of mass murder, or forever be cursed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.
> 
> 
> 
> You have stated the designs of the towers are well documented.  I'm still waiting for ANY documentation from you.  I'm quite certain that the diagram above is the only official depiction.  If not, provide some of the documentation you state exists.  Perhaps LERA will help you.  I know that office is manned by those impeding truthseeking, so will not bother.
> 
> I will rely on Leslie Robertsons statement from September 13, 2001 when the world was scrutinizing his words.
> 
> 
> 
> the part in that story where it claims a concrete core was NOT in quotes, thus it was NOT Mr Robertson's words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you have not stated if you believe Robertson would not request a correction IF 3,000 died in what was supposed to be a collapse that he was the lead engineer of construction, OR, ......... if you believe he requested a correction of the Newsweek article and Newsweek refused.
Click to expand...

why dont you ask Mr Robertson why he didnt ask for it to be retracted YEARS later when it was brought to his attention

the reporter was WRONG, just as YOU are
you hang on little minor details to claim some stupid conspiracy
and YOU, a LONE person is the ONLY person that is claiming a concrete core in the towers
not ONE other person has ever made that claim
doesnt that make you pause a bit to wonder why you are the ONLY ONE???????


----------



## kyzr

I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  
Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>


----------



## kyzr

I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  
Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>


----------



## kyzr

A few more questions:
1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

Here is one more design link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.  OMG  No structural concrete Walls!!
World Trade Center Demolition.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the part in that story where it claims a concrete core was NOT in quotes, thus it was NOT Mr Robertson's words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have not stated if you believe Robertson would not request a correction IF 3,000 died in what was supposed to be a collapse that he was the lead engineer of construction, OR, ......... if you believe he requested a correction of the Newsweek article and Newsweek refused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why dont you ask Mr Robertson why he didnt ask for it to be retracted YEARS later when it was brought to his attention
Click to expand...


The fact there was no correction, says on its own he never asked.  When 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is very obvious he will demand the article be correct for professional considerations alone.  You do realize he is a structural engineer and the one largely responsible for the Twins.

Does the term, *common sense* mean anything to you?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> A few more questions:



Wrong, 3,000 died and you need to demonstrate some accountability.



Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more questions:
> 1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
> 2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have stated the designs of the towers are well documented.  I'm still waiting for ANY documentation from you.  I'm quite certain that the diagram above is the only official depiction.  If not, provide some of the documentation you state exists.  Perhaps LERA will help you.  I know that office is manned by those impeding truthseeking, so will not bother.
> 
> I will rely on Leslie Robertsons statement from September 13, 2001 when the world was scrutinizing his words.
Click to expand...


You are a fake and will not answer, or will not answer reasonably.


----------



## DiveCon

ristophera, do you ever wonder why YOU are the ONLY person on the face of the earth that believes there was a concrete core above grade in the TWC?


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that because it might help to keep the methods of killing secret.

It's not true tho.  Those who wonder, can ask a family member of friend who is not inthe truth movement but informed on advanced structural techniques employed in high rise construction, they know.  I've found perhaps 6 people that had seen one or another documentary describing the concrete core.  None knew that FEMA lied, and became very afraid when learning it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that because it might help to keep the methods of killing secret.
> 
> It's not true tho.  Those who wonder, can ask a family member of friend who is not inthe truth movement but informed on advanced structural techniques employed in high rise construction, they know.  I've found perhaps 6 people that had seen one or another documentary describing the concrete core.  None knew that FEMA lied, and became very afraid when learning it.


yeah, thats why i saw those SAME documentaries telling how it DIDNT have concrete in the core because it would have been too heavy for the concrete at that time to handle and how innovative the sheath wall concept was


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that because it might help to keep the methods of killing secret.
> 
> It's not true tho.  Those who wonder, can ask a family member of friend who is not inthe truth movement but informed on advanced structural techniques employed in high rise construction, they know.  I've found perhaps 6 people that had seen one or another documentary describing the concrete core.  None knew that FEMA lied, and became very afraid when learning it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, thats why i saw those SAME documentaries telling how it DIDNT have concrete in the core because it would have been too heavy for the concrete at that time to handle and how innovative the sheath wall concept was
Click to expand...


Any documentaries you saw saying there were steel core columns were made AFTER 9-11.  Such a statement is verified with the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 which has this to say about the core.






Matching what stands here, heavy enough to withstand the crash of thousands of tons of structural steel.  A concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that because it might help to keep the methods of killing secret.
> 
> It's not true tho.  Those who wonder, can ask a family member of friend who is not inthe truth movement but informed on advanced structural techniques employed in high rise construction, they know.  I've found perhaps 6 people that had seen one or another documentary describing the concrete core.  None knew that FEMA lied, and became very afraid when learning it.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, thats why i saw those SAME documentaries telling how it DIDNT have concrete in the core because it would have been too heavy for the concrete at that time to handle and how innovative the sheath wall concept was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any documentaries you saw saying there were steel core columns were made AFTER 9-11.  Such a statement is verified with the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 which has this to say about the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Matching what stands here, heavy enough to withstand the crash of thousands of tons of structural steel.  A concrete tube.
Click to expand...

wrong again, asswipe
they were BEFORE 9/11


there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE

it was a SELLING POINT For the fucking buildings

because of the added floor space
you are too fucking stupid


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, thats why i saw those SAME documentaries telling how it DIDNT have concrete in the core because it would have been too heavy for the concrete at that time to handle and how innovative the sheath wall concept was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any documentaries you saw saying there were steel core columns were made AFTER 9-11.  Such a statement is verified with the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 which has this to say about the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Matching what stands here, heavy enough to withstand the crash of thousands of tons of structural steel.  A concrete tube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again, asswipe
> they were BEFORE 9/11
> 
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> 
> it was a SELLING POINT For the fucking buildings
> 
> because of the added floor space
> you are too fucking stupid
Click to expand...


Is that why WTC 1 was 30% vacant on 9-11?

This can only be a piece of concrete wall toppling into the empty core area.






Where are the official plans?  NIST disclaimer indicates they had none.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any documentaries you saw saying there were steel core columns were made AFTER 9-11.  Such a statement is verified with the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 which has this to say about the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Matching what stands here, heavy enough to withstand the crash of thousands of tons of structural steel.  A concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, asswipe
> they were BEFORE 9/11
> 
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> 
> it was a SELLING POINT For the fucking buildings
> 
> because of the added floor space
> you are too fucking stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why WTC 1 was 30% vacant on 9-11?
> 
> This can only be a piece of concrete wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the official plans?  NIST disclaimer indicates they had none.
Click to expand...



it being vacant in 2001 has NOTHING to do with what the selling point of the building was in the 1970's
moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, asswipe
> they were BEFORE 9/11
> 
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
> 
> it was a SELLING POINT For the fucking buildings
> 
> because of the added floor space
> you are too fucking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why WTC 1 was 30% vacant on 9-11?
> 
> This can only be a piece of concrete wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the official plans?  NIST disclaimer indicates they had none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it being vacant in 2001 has NOTHING to do with what the selling point of the building was in the 1970's
> moron
Click to expand...


Just like the selling point in the 70's had nothing to do with what kind of a structure it was.  Only that there were no columns inthe rented floor space.

Because there was a concrete core.






And you have never adequately explained what it is if not concrete.

Gypsum, ............ will not do.  Steel columns would be protruding.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why WTC 1 was 30% vacant on 9-11?
> 
> This can only be a piece of concrete wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the official plans?  NIST disclaimer indicates they had none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it being vacant in 2001 has NOTHING to do with what the selling point of the building was in the 1970's
> moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the selling point in the 70's had nothing to do with what kind of a structure it was.  Only that there were no columns inthe rented floor space.
> 
> Because there was a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have never adequately explained what it is if not concrete.
> 
> Gypsum, ............ will not do.  Steel columns would be protruding.
Click to expand...

you show that same photo of a DUST CLOUD and claim its concrete when you can not produce a single construction photo showing concrete in the core
yet i have produced SEVERAL photos of the core without concrete

yeah, you are fucking delusional

even the designer has said no concrete in the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it being vacant in 2001 has NOTHING to do with what the selling point of the building was in the 1970's
> moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the selling point in the 70's had nothing to do with what kind of a structure it was.  Only that there were no columns inthe rented floor space.
> 
> Because there was a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have never adequately explained what it is if not concrete.
> 
> Gypsum, ............ will not do.  Steel columns would be protruding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you show that same photo of a DUST CLOUD and claim its concrete when you can not produce a single construction photo showing concrete in the core
> yet i have produced SEVERAL photos of the core without concrete
> 
> yeah, you are fucking delusional
> 
> even the designer has said no concrete in the core
Click to expand...


You showed pictures that didn't show any core columns either.  It was easy for the infiltrators to remove all the construction photos that showed concrete.  The concrete core was in the dark, 60 feet in from the perimeter walls and often below a false floor put in for the elevator guide rail support steel installation.

What you are calling "core columns" have no diagonal bracing so cannot be core columns, which is why they are never seen on 9-11.  They are elevator guide rail support steel.

Left and right of the central crane are elevator guide rail support steel with butt plates on their tops.  Butt plates are weak, but make alinment of the guide rial supports quick.  An the guide rails had to be perfect for the those 65mph elevators.






Because the guide rail supports were so weak they all fell when the demise of the towers went down.  So you will NEVER produce an image of steel core columns in the core area.






The core was concrete just like Robertson said on September 13, 2001


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the selling point in the 70's had nothing to do with what kind of a structure it was.  Only that there were no columns inthe rented floor space.
> 
> Because there was a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have never adequately explained what it is if not concrete.
> 
> Gypsum, ............ will not do.  Steel columns would be protruding.
> 
> 
> 
> you show that same photo of a DUST CLOUD and claim its concrete when you can not produce a single construction photo showing concrete in the core
> yet i have produced SEVERAL photos of the core without concrete
> 
> yeah, you are fucking delusional
> 
> even the designer has said no concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed pictures that didn't show any core columns either.  It was easy for the infiltrators to remove all the construction photos that showed concrete.  The concrete core was in the dark, 60 feet in from the perimeter walls and often below a false floor put in for the elevator guide rail support steel installation.
> 
> What you are calling "core columns" have no diagonal bracing so cannot be core columns, which is why they are never seen on 9-11.  They are elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are elevator guide rail support steel with butt plates on their tops.  Butt plates are weak, but make alinment of the guide rial supports quick.  An the guide rails had to be perfect for the those 65mph elevators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the guide rail supports were so weak they all fell when the demise of the towers went down.  So you will NEVER produce an image of steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> The core was concrete just like Robertson said on September 13, 2001
Click to expand...

yeah, no columns there

you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have not stated if you believe Robertson would not request a correction IF 3,000 died in what was supposed to be a collapse that he was the lead engineer of construction, OR, ......... if you believe he requested a correction of the Newsweek article and Newsweek refused.
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you ask Mr Robertson why he didnt ask for it to be retracted YEARS later when it was brought to his attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact there was no correction, says on its own he never asked.  When 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is very obvious he will demand the article be correct for professional considerations alone.  You do realize he is a structural engineer and the one largely responsible for the Twins.
> 
> Does the term, *common sense* mean anything to you?
Click to expand...


How is it common sense if we don't read Newsweek?  I don't read it.  Tell me that you know for a fact that Robertson reads it, or that IT WAS BROUGHT TO HIS ATTENTION?  Tell me that you know for a fact that there was never a retraction or correction.  Corrections are usually tucked away where no one sees them.  Its stupid to base your entire "conspiracy" on a mis-quote, and mis-information.  Especially when even Terral doesn't agree with you.  Do you have any idea how ridiculous your conspiracy is?  You can't even answer my 6 simple questions.


----------



## kyzr

A few more questions:
1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

Here is one more design link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.  OMG  No structural concrete Walls!!
World Trade Center Demolition.


----------



## kyzr

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## kyzr

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you show that same photo of a DUST CLOUD and claim its concrete when you can not produce a single construction photo showing concrete in the core
> yet i have produced SEVERAL photos of the core without concrete
> 
> yeah, you are fucking delusional
> 
> even the designer has said no concrete in the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You showed pictures that didn't show any core columns either.  It was easy for the infiltrators to remove all the construction photos that showed concrete.  The concrete core was in the dark, 60 feet in from the perimeter walls and often below a false floor put in for the elevator guide rail support steel installation.
> 
> What you are calling "core columns" have no diagonal bracing so cannot be core columns, which is why they are never seen on 9-11.  They are elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are elevator guide rail support steel with butt plates on their tops.  Butt plates are weak, but make alinment of the guide rial supports quick.  And the guide rails had to be perfect for the those 65mph elevators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the guide rail supports were so weak they all fell when the demise of the towers went down.  So you will NEVER produce an image of steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> The core was concrete just like Robertson said on September 13, 2001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, no columns there
> 
> you are a fucking IDIOT
Click to expand...


Correct, the butt plates are of inadequate strength for joining "core columns".  They join elevator guide rail support steel.  If they were "core columns" you could show an image of them on 9-11 standing in the core area.  You cannot.

I have shown many images of the concrete core walls.  This one is confirming.  The structural steel on the right, the spire, and the concrete core in an end view on the left.  An empty core left of it.  No core columns.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you ask Mr Robertson why he didnt ask for it to be retracted YEARS later when it was brought to his attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact there was no correction, says on its own he never asked.  When 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is very obvious he will demand the article be correct for professional considerations alone.  You do realize he is a structural engineer and the one largely responsible for the Twins.
> 
> Does the term, *common sense* mean anything to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it common sense if we don't read Newsweek?
Click to expand...


If you were an engineer and worked on a building that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000 and were interviewed about the building you would read it.

But that is logical, ......... and ther perpetrators won't do that, so you won't.  They would want you to be totaly selective and work to dismiss evidence.


----------



## kyzr

A few more questions:
1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
3.  Here is one more design link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.  OMG  No structural concrete Walls!!   World Trade Center Demolition.


----------



## kyzr

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## kyzr

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact there was no correction, says on its own he never asked.  When 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is very obvious he will demand the article be correct for professional considerations alone.  You do realize he is a structural engineer and the one largely responsible for the Twins.
> 
> Does the term, *common sense* mean anything to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it common sense if we don't read Newsweek?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were an engineer and worked on a building that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000 and were interviewed about the building you would read it.
> 
> But that is logical, ......... and ther perpetrators won't do that, so you won't.  They would want you to be totaly selective and work to dismiss evidence.
Click to expand...

so L Robertson is a liar


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it common sense if we don't read Newsweek?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were an engineer and worked on a building that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000 and were interviewed about the building you would read it.
> 
> But that is logical, ......... and ther perpetrators won't do that, so you won't.  They would want you to be totaly selective and work to dismiss evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so L Robertson is a liar
Click to expand...



No, this is the truth,

September 13, 2001

and it is verified, over and over again that there was a concrete core in the Twins.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

You are a liar and the people in his office.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were an engineer and worked on a building that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000 and were interviewed about the building you would read it.
> 
> But that is logical, ......... and ther perpetrators won't do that, so you won't.  They would want you to be totaly selective and work to dismiss evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> so L Robertson is a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is the truth,
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> and it is verified, over and over again that there was a concrete core in the Twins.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> You are a liar and the people in his office.
Click to expand...

and HE says he never said that and it is incorrect

so you are calling him a liar


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so L Robertson is a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is the truth,
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> and it is verified, over and over again that there was a concrete core in the Twins.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> You are a liar and the people in his office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and HE says he never said that and it is incorrect
> 
> so you are calling him a liar
Click to expand...


No, Newsweek doesn't print errors of that magnitude and your say so about anything is not worth anything.

Stop protecting the secret methods of mass murder.  Stop working to disable citizens protection of the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is the truth,
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> and it is verified, over and over again that there was a concrete core in the Twins.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> You are a liar and the people in his office.
> 
> 
> 
> and HE says he never said that and it is incorrect
> 
> so you are calling him a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Newsweek doesn't print errors of that magnitude and your say so about anything is not worth anything.
> 
> Stop protecting the secret methods of mass murder.  Stop working to disable citizens protection of the Constitution.
Click to expand...

stop calling Robertson a liar
you fucking MORON


----------



## kyzr

*I still say its a mis-interpretation of the term "shaftwalls".  Shaftwalls are simply fireproofing with no structural value.  Someone mis-interpreted them as structural concrete walls.*

A few more questions:
1. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
2. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
3.  Here is one more design link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.  OMG  No structural concrete Walls!!   World Trade Center Demolition.


----------



## kyzr

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.

Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and HE says he never said that and it is incorrect
> 
> so you are calling him a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Newsweek doesn't print errors of that magnitude and your say so about anything is not worth anything.
> 
> Stop protecting the secret methods of mass murder.  Stop working to disable citizens protection of the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop calling Robertson a liar
> you fucking MORON
Click to expand...


Robertson tells the truth on September 13, 2001
 and you + his office lie from there on out and the evidence proves it.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:
> 
> 1.  Not a question
> 2.  Not a question
> 3. Not a question
> 4. Not a question
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?



Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.



kyzr said:


> 6. Not a question
> 7. Not a question
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.



No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Newsweek doesn't print errors of that magnitude and your say so about anything is not worth anything.
> 
> Stop protecting the secret methods of mass murder.  Stop working to disable citizens protection of the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> stop calling Robertson a liar
> you fucking MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robertson tells the truth on September 13, 2001
> and you + his office lie from there on out and the evidence proves it.
Click to expand...

no, you are lying and you think he said that when not even the reporter made the claim he said it by not putting it in QUOTES
and when it was pointed out to him he DENIED it and said it was not true
fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop calling Robertson a liar
> you fucking MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson tells the truth on September 13, 2001
> and you + his office lie from there on out and the evidence proves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you are lying and you think he said that when not even the reporter made the claim he said it by not putting it in QUOTES
> and when it was pointed out to him he DENIED it and said it was not true
> fucking idiot
Click to expand...


Since you refuse to answer if you believe Robertson requested a correction if the September 13, 2001
 story, or if Newseek refused to correct it, you expose that you cannot reasonably answer in support of your agenda.

You are fake and support secret methods of mass murder


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson tells the truth on September 13, 2001
> and you + his office lie from there on out and the evidence proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you are lying and you think he said that when not even the reporter made the claim he said it by not putting it in QUOTES
> and when it was pointed out to him he DENIED it and said it was not true
> fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you refuse to answer if you believe Robertson requested a correction if the September 13, 2001
> story, or if Newseek refused to correct it, you expose that you cannot reasonably answer in support of your agenda.
> 
> You are fake and support secret methods of mass murder
Click to expand...

you are SO fucking stupid
it has already been explained to you he DID NOT request a retraction because it was TOO LONG AGO
damn you are an idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you are lying and you think he said that when not even the reporter made the claim he said it by not putting it in QUOTES
> and when it was pointed out to him he DENIED it and said it was not true
> fucking idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you refuse to answer if you believe Robertson requested a correction if the September 13, 2001
> story, or if Newseek refused to correct it, you expose that you cannot reasonably answer in support of your agenda.
> 
> You are fake and support secret methods of mass murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are SO fucking stupid
> it has already been explained to you he DID NOT request a retraction because it was TOO LONG AGO
> damn you are an idiot
Click to expand...


Bwaahahaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, but he would have requested the correction "long ago", if he did. 

The core was a concrete tube.  Here's a part of the the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you refuse to answer if you believe Robertson requested a correction if the September 13, 2001
> story, or if Newseek refused to correct it, you expose that you cannot reasonably answer in support of your agenda.
> 
> You are fake and support secret methods of mass murder
> 
> 
> 
> you are SO fucking stupid
> it has already been explained to you he DID NOT request a retraction because it was TOO LONG AGO
> damn you are an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwaahahaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, but he would have requested the correction "long ago", if he did.
> 
> The core was a concrete tube.  Here's a part of the the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core.
Click to expand...

as i have TOLD you before, you fucking MORON, THAT is a FLOOR, not a wall


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:
> 
> 1.  Not a question* [the "question" is to ask Mr. Robertson if he agrees with you]*
> 2.  Not a question *[the "question' is do you believe an independent source for 'no R/C walls'?  Why would anyone lie about walls??  its just STUPID]*
> 3. Not a question* [question: what is your "secret method of mass murder"?]*
> 4. Not a question *[question: describe your ridiculous conspiracy, who & why & how?]*
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
> [/b]very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Not a question *[question: ask your boss if he heard or read about the WTC design, and if it had concrete walls.  If he's older he will tell you that there never were any concrete walls.*
> 7. Not a question *[question: do you want me to post mathematical deflection equations proving that the WTC towers could not have concrete walls?  Do you understand structural deflection equations?*
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.
Click to expand...

*The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are SO fucking stupid
> it has already been explained to you he DID NOT request a retraction because it was TOO LONG AGO
> damn you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwaahahaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, but he would have requested the correction "long ago", if he did.
> 
> The core was a concrete tube.  Here's a part of the the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i have TOLD you bewfore, you fucking MORON, THAT is a FLOOR, not a wall
Click to expand...


You can only SHOW me agent.  SHOW me steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 where they would HAVE to be IF they existed.  

I've SHOWN you what I know to be a wall, many times.  I've SHOWN you independent statements of authority.  I've SHOWN you digitally altered plans faked to appear as final drawings of the structure.

Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:
> 
> 1.  Not a question* [the "question" is to ask Mr. Robertson if he agrees with you]*
> 2.  Not a question *[the "question' is do you believe an independent source for 'no R/C walls'?  Why would anyone lie about walls??  its just STUPID]*
> 3. Not a question* [question: what is your "secret method of mass murder"?]*
> 4. Not a question *[question: describe your ridiculous conspiracy, who & why & how?]*
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
> [/b]very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Not a question *[question: ask your boss if he heard or read about the WTC design, and if it had concrete walls.  If he's older he will tell you that there never were any concrete walls.*
> 7. Not a question *[question: do you want me to post mathematical deflection equations proving that the WTC towers could not have concrete walls?  Do you understand structural deflection equations?*
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*
> 
> I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:
> 
> 1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
> 
> 2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
> World Trade Center Demolition.
> No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> <the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> <do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>
> 
> 6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
> 
> 7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> 
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.
Click to expand...


Your photos have not shown steel core columns, in fact they show a concrete core.  The silouettes in no way show steel core columns, they discount them.  There is no visibility through the core except hallways.

Agent kaiser, you support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.  You have ZERO credibility.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
> [/b]very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.[/b]
> 
> No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> *The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*
> 
> I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:
> 
> 1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com
> 
> 2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
> World Trade Center Demolition.
> No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> <the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
> <do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>
> 
> 6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.
> 
> 7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> 
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your photos have not shown steel core columns, in fact they show a concrete core.  The silouettes in no way show steel core columns, they discount them.  There is no visibility through the core except hallways.  Agent kaiser, you support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.  You have ZERO credibility.
Click to expand...


1. USE YOUR EYES AND TELL ME YOU DON'T SEE THE COLUMNS HERE OR IN ANY OF THE CONSTRUCTION PHOTOS.  THEN TELL ME WHERE YOU THINK YOU SEE A PHOTO OF CONCRETE WALLS.

You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.






HERE IS YOUR FLOORPLAN PHOTO - LOOK NO CONCRETE WALLS





Here is a screen shot of the 3rd floor core plan. LOOK NO CONCRETE WALLS.  dO YOU SEE THE STEEL COLUMNS, OR DON'T YOU KNOW HOW TO READ STRUCTURAL DRAWINGS?





LOOK AT THIS PHOTO AND TELL ME THAT YOU SEE A WALL AND NOT COLUMNS.  LOOK HOW THICK THE COLUMNS STEEL IS





LOOK NO WALLS....





"...AND THAT RIGHT THERE PROVES, NO CONCRETE WALLS"  <DIVER>





IF THE BUILDING HAD NO CONCRETE WALLS, ONLY "FIREPROOFING SHAFT-WALLS" THEN YOUR CONSPIRACY IS REALLY STUPID.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM

1.  Not a question* [the "question" is to ask Mr. Robertson if he agrees with you]*
2.  Not a question *[the "question' is do you believe an independent source for 'no R/C walls'?  Why would anyone lie about walls??  its just STUPID]*
3. Not a question* [question: what is your "secret method of mass murder"?]*
4. Not a question *[question: describe your ridiculous conspiracy, who & why & how?]*
5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?[/quote]

Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
[/b]very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.[/b]  



kyzr said:


> 6. Not a question *[question: ask your boss if he heard or read about the WTC design, and if it had concrete walls.  If he's older he will tell you that there never were any concrete walls.*
> 7. Not a question *[question: do you want me to post mathematical deflection equations proving that the WTC towers could not have concrete walls?  Do you understand structural deflection equations?*
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.



No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.[/QUOTE]
*The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM

1.  Not a question* [the "question" is to ask Mr. Robertson if he agrees with you]*
2.  Not a question *[the "question' is do you believe an independent source for 'no R/C walls'?  Why would anyone lie about walls??  its just STUPID]*
3. Not a question* [question: what is your "secret method of mass murder"?]*
4. Not a question *[question: describe your ridiculous conspiracy, who & why & how?]*
5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?[/quote]

Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
[/b]very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.[/b]  



kyzr said:


> 6. Not a question *[question: ask your boss if he heard or read about the WTC design, and if it had concrete walls.  If he's older he will tell you that there never were any concrete walls.*
> 7. Not a question *[question: do you want me to post mathematical deflection equations proving that the WTC towers could not have concrete walls?  Do you understand structural deflection equations?*
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.



No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.[/QUOTE]
*The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you ask Mr Robertson why he didnt ask for it to be retracted YEARS later when it was brought to his attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact there was no correction, says on its own he never asked.  When 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is very obvious he will demand the article be correct for professional considerations alone.  You do realize he is a structural engineer and the one largely responsible for the Twins.
> 
> Does the term, *common sense* mean anything to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos have not shown steel core columns, in fact they show a concrete core.  The silouettes in no way show steel core columns, they discount them.  There is no visibility through the core except hallways.  Agent kaiser, you support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.  You have ZERO credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must produce documentation if that is the case.  The only official diagram I can find of the core is this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are lying about "The plans were well documented over 35 years".  Such a statement does not even make sense.  If it does, identify who documented them?  Show the documentation.
> 
> A concrete wall with an average thickness of 3 foot can flex 12 over 1,350 feet.  I've personally flexed a 8 inch gas station slab in a demo with a 977 cat loader 3.5 feet over a 60 foot length.  And that is a slab with mild steel rebar.  We had to drive a dozer between the loader bucket under the slab, on top of the slab and the ground contact point to get it to break.    Time for you to produce evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You may not know engineering, but the WTC Tower designs were well documented,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you fail to answer reasonable questions and show accountability, then post nonsense as you have
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. USE YOUR EYES AND TELL ME YOU DON'T SEE THE COLUMNS HERE OR IN ANY OF THE CONSTRUCTION PHOTOS.  THEN TELL ME WHERE YOU THINK YOU SEE A PHOTO OF CONCRETE WALLS.
> 
> HERE IS YOUR FLOORPLAN PHOTO - LOOK NO CONCRETE WALLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, yer an idiot.  That is from a page that questions WHY, we have so many different floor plans.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/whatis9-11disinfo-florplan.html
> 
> I know they do not show a concrete core because all those sites are controlled by the infiltrations.  The infiltration sifted all of the construction photos that show concrete, because they had the access and power to do so.  Not so with 9-11 images.  They show mass concrete surrounding the core.  WTC 1's east core wall toppling into the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screen shot of the 3rd floor core plan. LOOK NO CONCRETE WALLS.  dO YOU SEE THE STEEL COLUMNS, OR DON'T YOU KNOW HOW TO READ STRUCTURAL DRAWINGS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One look at the actual concrete core wall at its base and comparison to the plan screen shot, and anyone with a little experience can see that the plans shows an airshaft, a steam shaft and a janitor closet with an elevator where the 12 foot thick concrete wall is in the GZ photo.  It is easily located as the north core wall of WTC 1 here in an aerial photo.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THIS PHOTO AND TELL ME THAT YOU SEE A WALL AND NOT COLUMNS.  LOOK HOW THICK THE COLUMNS STEEL IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are perimeter columns.  The bottoms of the triple base pieces.  Have some accountability agent, locate the objects in the photos you post.  People were murdered and families ripped apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will go down in history as the sickest of the sick.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK NO WALLS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot because that shows solid structure in the core where we should see thin vertical lines between the supposed steel core columns.  What the image shows is that WTC 1 and WTC 2 had quite different cores.  WTC had twice as many hallways.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...AND THAT RIGHT THERE PROVES, NO CONCRETE WALLS"  <DIVER>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THE BUILDING HAD NO CONCRETE WALLS, ONLY "FIREPROOFING SHAFT-WALLS" THEN YOUR CONSPIRACY IS REALLY STUPID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, you cannot be more of an idiot than you already are, but you are trying.
> 
> Where are the thin vertical lines of light that would be shining between the supposed steel core columns?  The photo shows core columns were not continuous, IF there were steel core columns, which is absurd.  What is shown is light reflecting off the inside of the concrete core walls.  The inner steel forms left very smooth shiny concrete surfaces that reflect light particuarly at the low oblique of the photo to the sun and tower halls.  The camera is not directly lined up with the sunrise through WTC 1's hallways and the light is not shining directly down the hallways.  WTC 2 should show the thin vertical lines between supposed core columns but does not.
> 
> Nobody believes you because you are so obviously stupid and against due process, lawful government and the Constitution.
Click to expand...


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The fact there was no correction, says on its own he never asked.  When 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is very obvious he will demand the article be correct for professional considerations alone.  You do realize he is a structural engineer and the one largely responsible for the Twins.   Does the term, *common sense* mean anything to you?



The fact that you are unqualified to do what you're whining about says it all.  The fact that you refuse to simply email Mr. Robertson and ask him if his towers had concrete walls, or if he thinks you're a moron would solve your "conspiracy".  Newsweek is NOT a competent magazine, you might as well quote "MAD" magazine, I bet Alfred E. Neuman is a friend of yours.



Christophera said:


> So you fail to answer reasonable questions and show accountability, then post nonsense as you have   OMG, yer an idiot.  That is from a page that questions WHY, we have so many different floor plans.


Do ANY of the various floor plans show concrete walls??  <NO>

World trade center tower core floor/column plan



Christophera said:


> I know they do not show a concrete core because all those sites are controlled by the infiltrations.  The infiltration sifted all of the construction photos that show concrete, because they had the access and power to do so.  Not so with 9-11 images.  They show mass concrete surrounding the core.  WTC 1's east core wall toppling into the core.


The only "infiltrations" is the breeze you feel going in one ear and out the other.  You never could disprove all of the construction photos and floor plans that do not show R/C walls.




Christophera said:


> One look at the actual concrete core wall at its base and comparison to the plan screen shot, and anyone with a little experience can see that the plans shows an airshaft, a steam shaft and a janitor closet with an elevator where the 12 foot thick concrete wall is in the GZ photo.  It is easily located as the north core wall of WTC 1 here in an aerial photo.


A little experience??  How high does your keen mind say that the 12' wall should be showing above grade if it existed?  Its not showing above grade, because it never existed.





Christophera said:


> Those are perimeter columns.  The bottoms of the triple base pieces.  Have some accountability agent, locate the objects in the photos you post.  People were murdered and families ripped apart.  You will go down in history as the sickest of the sick.


You don't know where those photos were taken.  Besides, you can't describe who killed those people except that you admit that large jet liners impacted the towers.  Only an idiot wouldn't admit that the jets knocked down the towers.  You have no conspiracy because you can't describe it.  Who, what, why, etc.
{did faeries remove the walls when we weren't looking??}




Christophera said:


> You are an idiot because that shows solid structure in the core where we should see thin vertical lines between the supposed steel core columns.  What the image shows is that WTC 1 and WTC 2 had quite different cores.  WTC had twice as many hallways.


WRONG.  Look thru your asylum photos and you'll see that the towers were built rotated 90-degrees different.  If you look at the floor plans, those photos make perfect sense.



kyzr said:


> "...AND THAT RIGHT THERE PROVES, NO CONCRETE WALLS"  <DIVER>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THE BUILDING HAD NO CONCRETE WALLS, ONLY "FIREPROOFING SHAFT-WALLS" THEN YOUR CONSPIRACY IS REALLY STUPID.





Christophera said:


> Uhhhh, you cannot be more of an idiot than you already are, but you are trying.  Where are the thin vertical lines of light that would be shining between the supposed steel core columns?  The photo shows core columns were not continuous, IF there were steel core columns, which is absurd.  What is shown is light reflecting off the inside of the concrete core walls.  The inner steel forms left very smooth shiny concrete surfaces that reflect light particuarly at the low oblique of the photo to the sun and tower halls.  The camera is not directly lined up with the sunrise through WTC 1's hallways and the light is not shining directly down the hallways.  WTC 2 should show the thin vertical lines between supposed core columns but does not.
> 
> Nobody believes you because you are so obviously stupid and against due process, lawful government and the Constitution.



You need to learn how to read drawings.  There always were "walls", just like the links to Robertson's company describe.  They are "shaftwalls", fireproofing for the stairways and elevator shafts, just like they show in the floorplans.  You can't picture drawings from different sets can you?  If you could, you'd see the buildings were built just like the plans.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM

1.  Not a question* [the "question" is to ask Mr. Robertson if he agrees with you]*
2.  Not a question *[the "question' is do you believe an independent source for 'no R/C walls'?  Why would anyone lie about walls??  its just STUPID]*
3. Not a question* [question: what is your "secret method of mass murder"?]*
4. Not a question *[question: describe your ridiculous conspiracy, who & why & how?]*
5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?[/quote]

Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
[/b]very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.[/b]  



kyzr said:


> 6. Not a question *[question: ask your boss if he heard or read about the WTC design, and if it had concrete walls.  If he's older he will tell you that there never were any concrete walls.*
> 7. Not a question *[question: do you want me to post mathematical deflection equations proving that the WTC towers could not have concrete walls?  Do you understand structural deflection equations?*
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.



No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.[/QUOTE]
*The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM

1.  Not a question* [the "question" is to ask Mr. Robertson if he agrees with you]*
2.  Not a question *[the "question' is do you believe an independent source for 'no R/C walls'?  Why would anyone lie about walls??  its just STUPID]*
3. Not a question* [question: what is your "secret method of mass murder"?]*
4. Not a question *[question: describe your ridiculous conspiracy, who & why & how?]*
5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?[/quote]

Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
*very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.* 



kyzr said:


> 6. Not a question *[question: ask your boss if he heard or read about the WTC design, and if it had concrete walls.  If he's older he will tell you that there never were any concrete walls.*
> 7. Not a question *[question: do you want me to post mathematical deflection equations proving that the WTC towers could not have concrete walls?  Do you understand structural deflection equations?*
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.



No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.[/QUOTE]
*The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact there was no correction, says on its own he never asked.  When 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is very obvious he will demand the article be correct for professional considerations alone.  You do realize he is a structural engineer and the one largely responsible for the Twins.   Does the term, *common sense* mean anything to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are unqualified to do what you're whining about says it all.  The fact that you refuse to simply email Mr. Robertson and ask him if his towers had concrete walls, or if he thinks you're a moron would solve your "conspiracy".  Newsweek is NOT a competent magazine, you might as well quote "MAD" magazine, I bet Alfred E. Neuman is a friend of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you fail to answer reasonable questions and show accountability, then post nonsense as you have   OMG, yer an idiot.  That is from a page that questions WHY, we have so many different floor plans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do ANY of the various floor plans show concrete walls??  <NO>
> 
> World trade center tower core floor/column plan
> 
> 
> The only "infiltrations" is the breeze you feel going in one ear and out the other.  You never could disprove all of the construction photos and floor plans that do not show R/C walls.
> 
> 
> 
> A little experience??  How high does your keen mind say that the 12' wall should be showing above grade if it existed?  Its not showing above grade, because it never existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know where those photos were taken.  Besides, you can't describe who killed those people except that you admit that large jet liners impacted the towers.  Only an idiot wouldn't admit that the jets knocked down the towers.  You have no conspiracy because you can't describe it.  Who, what, why, etc.
> {did faeries remove the walls when we weren't looking??}
Click to expand...




kyzr said:


> WRONG.  Look thru your asylum photos and you'll see that the towers were built rotated 90-degrees different.  If you look at the floor plans, those photos make perfect sense.



If you are too stupId to indicate what was rotated 90 degrees, don't expect me to be stupid enough to guess.  Such will not matter anyway when examining supposed "core columns" for their extension from foundation to top.  Idiot!  At least divot doesn't try to pretend he knows structural.



kyzr said:


> "...AND THAT RIGHT THERE PROVES, NO CONCRETE WALLS"  <DIVER>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THE BUILDING HAD NO CONCRETE WALLS, ONLY "FIREPROOFING SHAFT-WALLS" THEN YOUR CONSPIRACY IS REALLY STUPID.





Christophera said:


> Uhhhh, you cannot be more of an idiot than you already are, but you are trying.  Where are the thin vertical lines of light that would be shining between the supposed steel core columns?  The photo shows core columns were not continuous, IF there were steel core columns, which is absurd.  What is shown is light reflecting off the inside of the concrete core walls.  The inner steel forms left very smooth shiny concrete surfaces that reflect light particuarly at the low oblique of the photo to the sun and tower halls.  The camera is not directly lined up with the sunrise through WTC 1's hallways and the light is not shining directly down the hallways.  WTC 2 should show the thin vertical lines between supposed core columns but does not.
> 
> Nobody believes you because you are so obviously stupid and against due process, lawful government and the Constitution.



You need to learn how to read drawings.[/QUOTE]

What drawings, your "well documented" towers have no drawings that represents what was on the ground, ........... traitor kaiser.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn how to read drawings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What drawings, your "well documented" towers have no drawings that represents what was on the ground, ........... traitor kaiser.
Click to expand...


You're not qualified to analyze collapse photos, or "what was on the ground".  
The floor plans and the partial plan you provided, do not show structural walls, if you knew how to read drawings.  The floor plans and the "see-thru" photos all agree what was built.  Throw in the structural steel drawings, and thats all an engineer needs.  Plus, I can compute the deflections with and w/o concrete walls, and that proves to an engineer that there were no R/C walls, only fireproof "shaftwalls".

You're the only one who can't understand what was built.  No one else is that stupid.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM

1.  Not a question* [the "question" is to ask Mr. Robertson if he agrees with you]*
2.  Not a question *[the "question' is do you believe an independent source for 'no R/C walls'?  Why would anyone lie about walls??  its just STUPID]*
3. Not a question* [question: what is your "secret method of mass murder"?]*
4. Not a question *[question: describe your ridiculous conspiracy, who & why & how?]*
5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not?[/quote]

Concrete can be fractured instantly to fall freely, steel cannot.
*very wrong. Reinforced concrete is a lot tougher than steel, especially to fire resistance. It is also a lot heavier.  You did not answer the question which is if the jet liners did NOT impact the WTC towers, what difference would your conspiracy make?  The towers were designed properly and would still be standing.* 



kyzr said:


> 6. Not a question *[question: ask your boss if he heard or read about the WTC design, and if it had concrete walls.  If he's older he will tell you that there never were any concrete walls.*
> 7. Not a question *[question: do you want me to post mathematical deflection equations proving that the WTC towers could not have concrete walls?  Do you understand structural deflection equations?*
> No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.



No one else has any evidence, their errors, supposition, speculation and outright lies do not matter.[/QUOTE]
*The "see thru" photo and the various construction photos should be all the "evidence" a sane person needs to see that there were no concrete walls.*

I'm going to keep posting these until you answer all of them:

1.  I produced the design engineer for the WTC Towers, Mr. Robertson.  There is no more credible source.  Yet you keep dancing around the main issues instead of simply asking the engineer.  Please just email him with your concerns.  If he doesn't reply we can keep discussing.  Leslie E Robertson e-mail: leslie.robertson@lera.com

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, no sane persons dispute that>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. If your boss was here when the original WTC Towers were designed & built ask him if he has any recollection for the design w/o concrete walls.

7. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes your stupid conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

I found a radio discussion between S. Jones and Leslie Robertson.  I edited the original of 25 minutes or so to get the real details of structure consolidated.

At 03:12;18 there is an edit where S. Jones inserts,  "and the steel core columns"

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3

Here is the original.  The edit in the above is here, 20:30;19 in the original.

http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

The Twins had a concrete tubular core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I found a radio discussion between S. Jones and Leslie Robertson.  I edited the original of 25 minutes or so to get the real details of structure consolidated.
> 
> At 03:12;18 there is an edit where S. Jones inserts,  "and the steel core columns"
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> Here is the original.  The edit in the above is here, 20:30;19 in the original.
> 
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> The Twins had a concrete tubular core.


nothing in that clip supports a concrete core you dumbfuck
in fact it says just the opposite
wake the fuck up

he maintains the 47 STEEL COLUMNS and never said any concrete in the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a radio discussion between S. Jones and Leslie Robertson.  I edited the original of 25 minutes or so to get the real details of structure consolidated.
> 
> At 03:12;18 there is an edit where S. Jones inserts,  "and the steel core columns"
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> Here is the original.  The edit in the above is here, 20:30;19 in the original.
> 
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> The Twins had a concrete tubular core.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in that clip supports a concrete core you dumbfuck
> in fact it says just the opposite
> wake the fuck up
> 
> he maintains the 47 STEEL COLUMNS and never said any concrete in the core
Click to expand...


No, S. Jones says "Steel core columns", not Robertson.  Meaning the September 13, 2001 article is correct which we knew, because it was never corrrected.  When 3,000 die, and thhe articles info is related, it is certain a publication such as Newsweek will make sure the information is good.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a radio discussion between S. Jones and Leslie Robertson.  I edited the original of 25 minutes or so to get the real details of structure consolidated.
> 
> At 03:12;18 there is an edit where S. Jones inserts,  "and the steel core columns"
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> Here is the original.  The edit in the above is here, 20:30;19 in the original.
> 
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> The Twins had a concrete tubular core.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in that clip supports a concrete core you dumbfuck
> in fact it says just the opposite
> wake the fuck up
> 
> he maintains the 47 STEEL COLUMNS and never said any concrete in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, S. Jones says "Steel core columns", not Robertson.  Meaning the September 13, 2001 article is correct which we knew, because it was never corrrected.  When 3,000 die, and thhe articles info is related, it is certain a publication such as Newsweek will make sure the information is good.
Click to expand...

wrong again asswipe
he never said concrete in the core
you LIE


----------



## kyzr

Robertson said that he agrees with the NIST report that supports the conclusion that the terror attack with massive jet liners at 500+mph caused the collapse of the towers.
*NIST is correct*
At ~18:00 to ~19:00 Jones describes the "structure" as "core columns and perimeter columns", there is no mention of concrete walls, because there were none.

This conspiracy is over, it was "dumber" in "dumb and dumber" of 9/11 conspiracies.  Professor Jones hangs his conspiracy hat on "speed of collapse" which Robertson said was normal, and some "molten metal" found in the rubble.  The molten metal needs to be confirmed, who saw it and exactly what did they see.  Robertson also pee'd on the "demolition conspiracy" saying it was crazy. 

You claim to be a video expert.  Did the towers collapse from the bottom such as in a demolition, or did it collapse from the "top down" like I saw?  There was no domestic conspiracy. it was Islamic terrorism.

Christo,
Thanks for posting that discussion.  It was interesting to hear a conspiracy professor talking with Robertson.


----------



## creativedreams

kyzr said:


> Robertson said that he agrees with the NIST report that supports the conclusion that the terror attack with massive jet liners at 500+mph caused the collapse of the towers.
> *NIST is correct*
> At ~18:00 to ~19:00 Jones describes the "structure" as "core columns and perimeter columns", there is no mention of concrete walls, because there were none.
> 
> This conspiracy is over, it was "dumber" in "dumb and dumber" of 9/11 conspiracies.  Professor Jones hangs his conspiracy hat on "speed of collapse" which Robertson said was normal, and some "molten metal" found in the rubble.  The molten metal needs to be confirmed, who saw it and exactly what did they see.  Robertson also pee'd on the "demolition conspiracy" saying it was crazy.
> 
> You claim to be a video expert.  Did the towers collapse from the bottom such as in a demolition, or did it collapse from the "top down" like I saw?  There was no domestic conspiracy. it was Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Christo,
> Thanks for posting that discussion.  It was interesting to hear a conspiracy professor talking with Robertson.



I can bring up* MANY *well documented statements of Physicists, Engineers, Architects, Etc that have reviewed the 3 building collapses, designs, damage, fire and have all concluded the NIST Report Re-writes physics.

The NIST investigation was appointed to be headed by Bush's personal friend. The Administration specifically instructed NIST to come up with a reason for the 3 World Trade Center collapses *without* factoring in the possibility of explosives.

This is why NIST itself could not get the computer simulations to work when plugging in the Collapse speeds vs Structural Resistance. 

This is why NIST had to revise it's collapse theory a couple of times when other Engineers called them out on that.

To this day Physicists and Engineers around the World are saying the NIST Report re-writes physics.

Oh and by the way......people involved in the NIST investigation have told Frank Gayle (Bush's personal friend appointed to head it)......... "The NIST Report is *WRONG* and that the *TOWERS SHOULD HAVE EASILY STOOD"*......direct quote.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes this crazy "concrete wall" conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## kyzr

creativedreams said:


> I can bring up* MANY *well documented statements of Physicists, Engineers, Architects, Etc that have reviewed the 3 building collapses, designs, damage, fire and have all concluded the NIST Report Re-writes physics.


Lets stick to one at a time.  What do you think you have that trumps the building designer, Mr. Robertson?  Physics can't predict demolition collapse speed, there are WAY too many variables.  I can disprove any physics calculations you can post just by looking at the variables and assumptions.



creativedreams said:


> The NIST investigation was appointed to be headed by Bush's personal friend. The Administration specifically instructed NIST to come up with a reason for the 3 World Trade Center collapses *without* factoring in the possibility of explosives.


Got a credible link?  Otherwise its bullshit.  Don't forget that the NIST report was reviewed by MANY engineering companies, not just a few lawyers like the 9/11 Commission Report.



creativedreams said:


> *This is why NIST itself could not get the computer simulations to work when plugging in the Collapse speeds vs Structural Resistance. This is why NIST had to revise it's collapse theory a couple of times when other Engineers called them out on that.  To this day Physicists and Engineers around the World are saying the NIST Report re-writes physics.*


*
I'm calling this a lie based on the Robertson audio, who said that the NIST report was only charged to review the design, and the impacts and determine if the structures should have survived.  NIST concluded that the structures were designed properly, and that they could not have survived the jet impacts.



creativedreams said:



			Oh and by the way......people involved in the NIST investigation have told Frank Gayle (Bush's personal friend appointed to head it)......... "The NIST Report is WRONG and that the TOWERS SHOULD HAVE EASILY STOOD"......direct quote.
		
Click to expand...


Got a link?  Robertson himself said that the towers were only designed for a slow flying 707.  The towers were visibly leaning.  You must be lying again.

Thanks for playing.*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in that clip supports a concrete core you dumbfuck
> in fact it says just the opposite
> wake the fuck up
> 
> he maintains the 47 STEEL COLUMNS and never said any concrete in the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, S. Jones says "Steel core columns", not Robertson.  Meaning the September 13, 2001 article is correct which we knew, because it was never corrrected.  When 3,000 die, and thhe articles info is related, it is certain a publication such as Newsweek will make sure the information is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again asswipe
> he never said concrete in the core
> you LIE
Click to expand...


You, again .......... have no evidence and deny evidence, independently verified evidence.  Only an agent would do that under thees conditions.  You are exposed.

Even the independent analyst brough in to try and jjustify the conclusion of collapse ended up including mention of the concrete core.   Probably because they did not want to go down in history as *deeply deceived* and responsible for misleading the nation even further into darkness, ........ as you would see done.

Bazant even provides an equivilant amount of explosives with a description of how much work it would be to install the explosives to effect what they try to explain as collapse.  Because of that and the mention of the concrete core, this was removed from the NWU server.



			
				Collapse of World Trade Center Towers: said:
			
		

> What Did and Did Not Cause It?
> Zdenek P. Bazant 6/21/07
> 1
> , Hon.M. ASCE, Jia-Liang Le
> 2
> , Frank R. Greening
> 3
> , and David B. Benson
> 4
> Abstract: Previous analysis of progressive collapse showed that gravity alone suffices to explain the overall collapse of the World Trade Center towers. However, it has not been checked whether the allegations of controlled demolition by planted explosives have any scientific merit. The present analysis proves that they do not. The video record available for the first few seconds of collapse agrees with the motion history calculated from the differential equation of progressive collapse but disproves the free fall hypothesis (on which the aforementioned allegations rest). Although, due to absence of experimental crushing data for the lightweight concrete used, the theory of comminution cannot predict the size range of pulverized concrete particles, *it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization).* The exit speed of air ejected from the building by the crushing front of gravitational collapse must have attained, near the ground, 465 mph (208 m/s) on the average, and fluctuations must have reached the speed of sound. This explains loud booms and wide spreading of pulverized concrete and glass fragments, and shows that the lower margin of dust cloud could not have coincided with the crushing front. The resisting upward forces due to pulverization and air ejection, neglected in previous studies, are found to be negligible during the first few seconds of collapse but not insignificant near the end of crush-down (these forces extended the crush-down duration by about 4%; they augmented, by about 25%, the resisting force due to column buckling at the end of crush-down, and doubled that force at the beginning of crush-up). The calculated crush down duration is found to match a logical interpretation of seismic record, while the free fall duration is found to be in conflict.
> 
> 
> http://72.14.205.104/search q=cache:H5djFQBfSzsJ:www.civil.northwestern.edu/people/b...ant&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a



This is the latest paper by Bazant et al, the first one was included in the NIST report.  The conclusion of collapse after stating 150 tons to TNT would be needed to effect what happened is absurd.


----------



## kyzr

This is what you had bolded:

 it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the *concrete slabs and core walls* (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization). 

Lets try an English lesson.  The report does NOT say "concrete slabs and CONCRETE CORE WALLS" does it?  No it doesn't.  It says "concrete slabs and core walls".  The core walls were not concrete, they were fireproofing, closer to a very fragile plaster, which is why it pulverized so easily..  The report you cite only mentions the core walls to say how they got "pulverized".  The report should have said "lightweight concrete slabs and "shaftwall" core walls" which would have been more precise language.
You can't cite one part of that report w/o accepting its main conclusion, which is that it would take 158tons of explosives to "demolish" the tower.  Same conclusion as Robertson, absolutely ridiculous.  The terrorists and jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.


----------



## Terral

Hi Kyzr:



kyzr said:


> You're the only one who can't understand what was built.  No one else is that stupid.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtKIXmMnUc8]Kyzr And Chris Going Round And Round The Bush Inside Job[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> This is what you had bolded:
> 
> it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the *concrete slabs and core walls* (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization).
> 
> Lets try an English lesson.  The report does NOT say "concrete slabs and CONCRETE CORE WALLS" does it?  No it doesn't.  It says "concrete slabs and core walls".  The core walls were not concrete, they were fireproofing,



Are your trying to say that Bazant was suggesting that it was necessary to drill holes and place explosives in 3" thick gypsum shaft walls that doubled as fire walls?

You have no credibility.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You support the demise of the US Constitution herr kaiser.

You never answered about Newsweek and how you justify trying to suggest they had published an error.

You never provided the documentation for the towers you said were "well documented".

You never provided an image of steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 where they would be seen IF they existed.  This is an end view of the concrete core wall left of the spire.  West end of WTC 1 core.






This is the statement of the lead engineer identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.

This is a grieving woman whose life was shattered by the murder of her loved one, of which, you attempt to keep the methods of killing secret.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you had bolded:
> 
> it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm  0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the *concrete slabs and core walls* (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization).
> 
> Lets try an English lesson.  The report does NOT say "concrete slabs and CONCRETE CORE WALLS" does it?  No it doesn't.  It says "concrete slabs and core walls".  The core walls were not concrete, they were fireproofing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your trying to say that Bazant was suggesting that it was necessary to drill holes and place explosives in 3" thick gypsum shaft walls that doubled as fire walls?
> 
> You have no credibility.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You support the demise of the US Constitution herr kaiser.
> 
> You never answered about Newsweek and how you justify trying to suggest they had published an error.
> 
> You never provided the documentation for the towers you said were "well documented".
> 
> You never provided an image of steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 where they would be seen IF they existed.  This is an end view of the concrete core wall left of the spire.  West end of WTC 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the statement of the lead engineer identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.
> 
> This is a grieving woman whose life was shattered by the murder of her loved one, of which, you attempt to keep the methods of killing secret.
Click to expand...

fuck off you disgusting pig


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Are your trying to say that Bazant was suggesting that it was necessary to drill holes and place explosives in 3" thick gypsum shaft walls that doubled as fire walls?
> You have no credibility.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You support the demise of the US Constitution herr kaiser.


He said "in order to pulverize" the walls and floors basically to dust particles, you'd need 158 tons of explosives.  If it was reinforced concrete walls you'd need 1500 tons, and even then you'd have desk size pieces of reinforced concrete all over the place.  Robertson said that the NIST report was correct.  The planes caused the collapse.  There was no conspiracy.



Christophera said:


> You never answered about Newsweek and how you justify trying to suggest they had published an error.  You never provided the documentation for the towers you said were "well documented".  You never provided an image of steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 where they would be seen IF they existed.  This is an end view of the concrete core wall left of the spire.  West end of WTC 1 core.


Robertson never said anything about concrete walls in Newsweek, Nor did he or Jones mention R/C walls during the audio debate.



Christophera said:


> This is the statement of the lead engineer identifying a concrete core on.....


Listen to the audio again,  they describe the structure as interior core columns and perimeter columns.  No mention of concrete walls.



Christophera said:


> This is a grieving woman whose life was shattered by the murder of her loved one, of which, you attempt to keep the methods of killing secret.


No secret.  Islamic terrorists killed 3,000 innocent victims on 9/11/2001 with hijacked 757 jet liners.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes this crazy "concrete wall" conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you had bolded:
> 
> it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm  0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the *concrete slabs and core walls* (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization).
> 
> Lets try an English lesson.  The report does NOT say "concrete slabs and CONCRETE CORE WALLS" does it?  No it doesn't.  It says "concrete slabs and core walls".  The core walls were not concrete, they were fireproofing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your trying to say that Bazant was suggesting that it was necessary to drill holes and place explosives in 3" thick gypsum shaft walls that doubled as fire walls?
> 
> You have no credibility.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You support the demise of the US Constitution herr kaiser.
> 
> You never answered about Newsweek and how you justify trying to suggest they had published an error.
> 
> You never provided the documentation for the towers you said were "well documented".
> 
> You never provided an image of steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 where they would be seen IF they existed.  This is an end view of the concrete core wall left of the spire.  West end of WTC 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the statement of the lead engineer identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.
> 
> This is a grieving woman whose life was shattered by the murder of her loved one, of which, you attempt to keep the methods of killing secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck off you disgusting pig
Click to expand...


Awwwww, I huet is wittle feewings.  Oops, dat's not even herr kaiser responding.  

Only human garbage would participate in what you engage.  No decency, no principles, no evidence and reason, can't recognize the violations of law.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are your trying to say that Bazant was suggesting that it was necessary to drill holes and place explosives in 3" thick gypsum shaft walls that doubled as fire walls?
> You have no credibility.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You support the demise of the US Constitution herr kaiser.
> 
> 
> 
> He said "in order to pulverize" the walls and floors basically to dust particles, you'd need 158 tons of explosives.  If it was reinforced concrete walls you'd need 1500 tons, and even then you'd have desk size pieces of reinforced concrete all over the place.  Robertson said that the NIST report was correct.  The planes caused the collapse.  There was no conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never answered about Newsweek and how you justify trying to suggest they had published an error.  You never provided the documentation for the towers you said were "well documented".  You never provided an image of steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 where they would be seen IF they existed.  This is an end view of the concrete core wall left of the spire.  West end of WTC 1 core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robertson never said anything about concrete walls in Newsweek, Nor did he or Jones mention R/C walls during the audio debate.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the statement of the lead engineer identifying a concrete core on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to the audio again,  they describe the structure as interior core columns and perimeter columns.  No mention of concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a grieving woman whose life was shattered by the murder of her loved one, of which, you attempt to keep the methods of killing secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No secret.  Islamic terrorists killed 3,000 innocent victims on 9/11/2001 with hijacked 757 jet liners.
Click to expand...

christophera is totally delusional, he sees concrete walls where NONE were
he also thinks he heard Mr Robertson say "concrete core" when he never did


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are your trying to say that Bazant was suggesting that it was necessary to drill holes and place explosives in 3" thick gypsum shaft walls that doubled as fire walls?
> 
> You have no credibility.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You support the demise of the US Constitution herr kaiser.
> 
> You never answered about Newsweek and how you justify trying to suggest they had published an error.
> 
> You never provided the documentation for the towers you said were "well documented".
> 
> You never provided an image of steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 where they would be seen IF they existed.  This is an end view of the concrete core wall left of the spire.  West end of WTC 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the statement of the lead engineer identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.
> 
> This is a grieving woman whose life was shattered by the murder of her loved one, of which, you attempt to keep the methods of killing secret.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off you disgusting pig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwww, I huet is wittle feewings.  Oops, dat's not even herr kaiser responding.
> 
> Only human garbage would participate in what you engage.  No decency, no principles, no evidence and reason, can't recognize the violations of law.
Click to expand...

what YOU engage in makes YOU garbage, not even human

and you didnt hurt me one bit you fucking disgusting piece of pig shit


----------



## Christophera

People have noticed there never are any steel core columns seen in the core area.






And you won't notice that this can only be concrete.






Neither can Richard Gage.

What is misleadership and misinfo?

but you don't argue against him do you?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> People have noticed there never are any steel core columns seen in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't notice that this can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can Richard Gage.
> 
> What is misleadership and misinfo?
> 
> but you don't argue against him do you?



he's just another fucking morn like you claiming shit that never was

btw, linking to bullshit you post on your OWN website doesnt give you ANY credibility
fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

Oh, that is sooooooooo logical, if you support secret methods of mass murder.

The page,

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.

has all the evidence exposing the deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Oh, that is sooooooooo logical, if you support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The page,
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> has all the evidence exposing the deception.


no, you support the terrorists by claiming THEY didnt do it
fucking asswipe

Mr Brown FAILS again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that is sooooooooo logical, if you support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The page,
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> has all the evidence exposing the deception.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you support the terrorists by claiming THEY didnt do it
> fucking asswipe
> 
> Mr Brown FAILS again
Click to expand...


There were terrorists flying the planes, that I accept.

That FEMA presented the true core to NIST, cannot be shown.  NIST themselves states they did not have plans and describe a structure never seen on 9-11 then uses a disclaimer that will allow them to use the wrong information without liability.

The structure that the lead engineer identifies on September 13, 2001 has a concrete core, which IS what is seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that is sooooooooo logical, if you support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The page,
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> has all the evidence exposing the deception.
> 
> 
> 
> no, you support the terrorists by claiming THEY didnt do it
> fucking asswipe
> 
> Mr Brown FAILS again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were terrorists flying the planes, that I accept.
> 
> That FEMA presented the true core to NIST, cannot be shown.  NIST themselves states they did not have plans and describe a structure never seen on 9-11 then uses a disclaimer that will allow them to use the wrong information without liability.
> 
> *The structure that the lead engineer identifies on September 13, 2001 has a concrete core, which IS what is seen on 9-11.*
Click to expand...

THAT is a LIE
he never said any such thing
and since that has been shown to you over and over that makes YOU a liar also


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you support the terrorists by claiming THEY didnt do it
> fucking asswipe
> 
> Mr Brown FAILS again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were terrorists flying the planes, that I accept.
> 
> That FEMA presented the true core to NIST, cannot be shown.  NIST themselves states they did not have plans and describe a structure never seen on 9-11 then uses a disclaimer that will allow them to use the wrong information without liability.
> 
> *The structure that the lead engineer identifies on September 13, 2001 has a concrete core, which IS what is seen on 9-11.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT is a LIE
> he never said any such thing
> and since that has been shown to you over and over that makes YOU a liar also
Click to expand...


Since you are unable to show then or now, it is you that lie.

Part of the FEMA deception is supported by perpetrators by digitally altering the preliminary plans made by Robertson.  These are screen shots zoomed of the revision tables.  No way are those things in the cells characters of the alphabet, and NO WAY are pixel straight lines and spaces possible with a scan of a pencil drawing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were terrorists flying the planes, that I accept.
> 
> That FEMA presented the true core to NIST, cannot be shown.  NIST themselves states they did not have plans and describe a structure never seen on 9-11 then uses a disclaimer that will allow them to use the wrong information without liability.
> 
> *The structure that the lead engineer identifies on September 13, 2001 has a concrete core, which IS what is seen on 9-11.*
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a LIE
> he never said any such thing
> and since that has been shown to you over and over that makes YOU a liar also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are unable to show then or now, it is you that lie.
> 
> Part of the FEMA deception is supported by perpetrators by digitally altering the preliminary plans made by Robertson.  These are screen shots zoomed of the revision tables.  No way are those things in the cells characters of the alphabet, and NO WAY are pixel straight lines and spaces possible with a scan of a pencil drawing.
Click to expand...

and not one of those images changes a fucking thing in how the building was constricted, it was WELL DOCUMENTED BEFORE 9/11

thats why you come off as so fucking moronic
it was WELL KNOWN the core was STEEL COLUMNS
and not concrete
as i have said MANY times before, it was a SELLING POINT for the buildings when they first OPENED
but you are too fucking delusional to understand that

and not even the rest of the 9/11 troofer fuckheads agree with you because you come off as even MORE delusional than they are


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a LIE
> he never said any such thing
> and since that has been shown to you over and over that makes YOU a liar also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are unable to show then or now, it is you that lie.
> 
> Part of the FEMA deception is supported by perpetrators by digitally altering the preliminary plans made by Robertson.  These are screen shots zoomed of the revision tables.  No way are those things in the cells characters of the alphabet, and NO WAY are pixel straight lines and spaces possible with a scan of a pencil drawing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and not one of those images changes a fucking thing in how the building was constricted, it was WELL DOCUMENTED BEFORE 9/11
Click to expand...


Prove that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are unable to show then or now, it is you that lie.
> 
> Part of the FEMA deception is supported by perpetrators by digitally altering the preliminary plans made by Robertson.  These are screen shots zoomed of the revision tables.  No way are those things in the cells characters of the alphabet, and NO WAY are pixel straight lines and spaces possible with a scan of a pencil drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> and not one of those images changes a fucking thing in how the building was constricted, it was WELL DOCUMENTED BEFORE 9/11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove that.
Click to expand...

i already did you fucking MORON
you can buy BOOKS on it published back in 1977
i already gave you a link once, not going to do it again because it is a waste of time to give you anything because you are too fucking stupid


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and not one of those images changes a fucking thing in how the building was constricted, it was WELL DOCUMENTED BEFORE 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already did you fucking MORON
Click to expand...


You haven't and herr kaiser haven't and you both said the towers were well documented.  I know its true and I know that the  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding which made it so FEMA could decieve NIST.

So, ........ you are the liar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> 
> 
> i already did you fucking MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, ........ you are the liar.
Click to expand...

fuck off asswipe
you are the liar here


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already did you fucking MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, ........ you are the liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck off asswipe
> you are the liar here
Click to expand...


How can that be if my information  is independently verified?

I mean, ........ Robertson identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001
, then August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. makes a safety report for FEMA identifying a concrete core on November 2001.  Then Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 states a concrete core. 







And on 9-11 we see massive concrete walls and no steel core columns.






So, ......... your accusations backfire because you have no evidence.

Then I've proven that FEMA and silverstein are working on the same project of deception.

http://www.infowars.com/articles/sept11/wtc_blueprints_leaked_by_whistleblower.htm

This is a screen shot of the digitally altered scanned blueprint which is an obsolete preliminary drawing made by Robertson to present the concept to Minoru Yamasaki.  The revision tables are fake.






You can see that anomalie on the original here,

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, ........ you are the liar.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off asswipe
> you are the liar here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can that be if my information  is independently verified?
> 
> I mean, ........ Robertson identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001
> , then August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. makes a safety report for FEMA identifying a concrete core on November 2001.  Then Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 states a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> And on 9-11 we see massive concrete walls and no steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> So, ......... your accusations backfire because you have no evidence.
> 
> Then I've proven that FEMA and silverstein are working on the same project of deception.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/articles/sept11/wtc_blueprints_leaked_by_whistleblower.htm
> 
> This is a screen shot of the digitally altered scanned blueprint which is an obsolete preliminary drawing made by Robertson to present the concept to Minoru Yamasaki.  The revision tables are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that anomalie on the original here,
Click to expand...

none of your bullshit is verified
you take things and claim something that doesnt fucking exist
you are nothing but a fucking LIAR


----------



## Gamolon

As I have said before, I have spoken to people who had worked in the towers. All of them say that there was access to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core in BOTH towers and that Chris claims that the towers were radically different from each other on the inside are complete crap. There was no 12' long passage THROUGH the fantasy concrete core that people had to walk through to gain access to them from OUTSIDE the core at the lobby level. There was no "inside the core access to the elevators only". The express elevator in both towers opened into the lobby OUTSIDE the core and were recessed only a few feet. 

These pieces of evidence kill Chris' theory once and for all.

There are photographs, descriptions, eyewitness accounts of the locations of the express elevator access doors OUTSIDE the cores, etc. 

This theory can easily be debunked by ANYONE who just has to find someone who worked in the towers and ask them about the layout. I spoke to William Rodriguez via email and he said if I wanted an accurate description of the layout of the towers to look at the leaked blueprints.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes this crazy "concrete wall" conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## kyzr

I'm just thinking about how stupid these conspiracy idiots are.  For them to be right this had to happen

1. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.

2. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  

*How stupid are these conspiracies?*  I feel like I'm debating with RETARDS.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> I'm just thinking about how stupid these conspiracy idiots are.  For them to be right this had to happen
> 
> 1. *Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.*
> 
> 2. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.
> 
> *How stupid are these conspiracies?*  I feel like I'm debating with RETARDS.


and all without ANY TRACE of it in the debris


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> As I have said before, I have spoken to people who had worked in the towers. All of them say that there was access to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core in BOTH towers



Blah, blah, blah from the photoshopping agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.

I've made a page about you and your photoshopping with breakfornews.com,

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne



gamit, how about this for text? How much of this can you believe?

*I've spoken with God and many deities under it.  All of them say, including God, that love is what life is about, and that since it is the living that know love, they will always work for truth because justice, protecting life, needs truth.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, I have spoken to people who had worked in the towers. All of them say that there was access to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core in BOTH towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah from the photoshopping agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> I've made a page about you and your photoshopping with breakfornews.com,
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> 
> 
> gamit, how about this for text? How much of this can you believe?
> 
> *I've spoken with God and many deities under it.  All of them say, including God, that love is what life is about, and that since it is the living that know love, they will always work for truth because justice, protecting life, needs truth.*
Click to expand...

wow, yet another page totally created by your own delusional mind


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just thinking about how stupid these conspiracy idiots are.  For them to be right this had to happen
> 
> 1. *Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.*
> 
> 2. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.
> 
> *How stupid are these conspiracies?*  I feel like I'm debating with RETARDS.
> 
> 
> 
> and all without ANY TRACE of it in the debris
Click to expand...


Trace of its effects are there.  Note the pillow like web of the "I" beam.






Note the billowing wall of the box column, the heated area, the torn and splayed column wall, with no impact edges or impact fold corner.






Note that there are no large pieces of concrete, not even floors.  Collapse cannot do this.






Oh, ............ excuse me, you support secret methods of mass murder and the perps would want you to dismiss these facts.  Only those that support the US Constitution, justice, rights and freedom will accept these facts.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, I have spoken to people who had worked in the towers. All of them say that there was access to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core in BOTH towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah from the photoshopping agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> I've made a page about you and your photoshopping with breakfornews.com,
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> 
> 
> gamit, how about this for text? How much of this can you believe?
> 
> *I've spoken with God and many deities under it.  All of them say, including God, that love is what life is about, and that since it is the living that know love, they will always work for truth because justice, protecting life, needs truth.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, yet another page totally created by your own delusional mind
Click to expand...


If it had anything but facts, you might be correct.  Since it does have facts, provided by agent gamit, then you have a sick mind and my mind is just disgusted with your behavior.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Trace of its effects are there.  Note the pillow like web of the "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the billowing wall of the box column, the heated area, the torn and splayed column wall, with no impact edges or impact fold corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that there are no large pieces of concrete, not even floors.  Collapse cannot do this.


where is the concrete asswipe
NOT THERE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trace of its effects are there.  Note the pillow like web of the "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the billowing wall of the box column, the heated area, the torn and splayed column wall, with no impact edges or impact fold corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that there are no large pieces of concrete, not even floors.  Collapse cannot do this.
> 
> 
> 
> where is the concrete asswipe
> NOT THERE
Click to expand...


I show you concrete, and you cannot recognize it.  I show you steel that has damage consistent with what high explosives do to steel and you are looking for concrete, but left out the image of pulverized concrete, sand and gravel.

Typical agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trace of its effects are there.  Note the pillow like web of the "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the billowing wall of the box column, the heated area, the torn and splayed column wall, with no impact edges or impact fold corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that there are no large pieces of concrete, not even floors.  Collapse cannot do this.
> 
> 
> 
> where is the concrete asswipe
> NOT THERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I show you concrete, and you cannot recognize it.  I show you steel that has damage consistent with what high explosives do to steel and you are looking for concrete, but left out the image of pulverized concrete, sand and gravel.
> 
> Typical agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

no, you dont
you show NOTHING


----------



## kyzr

I'm just thinking about how stupid these conspiracy idiots are.  For them to be right this had to happen

1. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.

2. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  

*How stupid are these conspiracies?*  I feel like I'm debating with RETARDS.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

No one else believes this crazy "concrete wall" conspiracy, because its so obviously wrong.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3



Bwwahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I explain it to you, .......... and you don't get it.  That is S. Jones identifying "47 steel core columns, NOT Leslie Robertson.  

You can't form a question, and your assertions are erroneous.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwwahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I explain it to you, .......... and you don't get it.  That is S. Jones identifying "47 steel core columns, NOT Leslie Robertson.
> 
> You can't form a question, and your assertions are erroneous.
Click to expand...

liar


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwwahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I explain it to you, .......... and you don't get it.  That is S. Jones identifying "47 steel core columns, NOT Leslie Robertson.  You can't form a question, and your assertions are erroneous.
Click to expand...


DUH.....like you always said, by not correcting Jones, Robertson agrees that only columns were present.  NO ONE MENTIONS R/C WALLS BECAUSE THE WALLS WERE ONLY FIREPROOFING.  The "structure" was all steel columns.  How dumb are you not to accept that?

Your "secret method" of super-secret demolition by faeries is also laughable.  You obviously don't know anything about demolition pf a major building.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwwahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I explain it to you, .......... and you don't get it.  That is S. Jones identifying "47 steel core columns, NOT Leslie Robertson.  You can't form a question, and your assertions are erroneous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUH.....like you always said, by not correcting Jones, Robertson agrees that only columns were present.
Click to expand...


It seems Robertson may have.  If the original is cycled a few times right at  00:24:11;23, where Jones is interupting him, a garbled edit is heard, after jones say Jones says 15% percent the second time.  Levels are changing and it seems definitely manipulated.

The information from September 13, 2001 is corroborated by images and other information.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM



You will not answer legitimate questions justifying your crticism of the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001
.  You will not provide any of the documentation of the Towers structure that you say existed.

What you present as questions are mostly NOT questions, but a diatribe that is OFF topic.  You fail to recognize violations of law that remove the documentation you say exists from public offices.

You have no evidence showing the supposed steel core columns in the core are on 9-11 and cannot exhibit the common sense to recognize that 3" gypsum will not stand 400+ feet in the sky fastned to the supposed core columns withotu at least seeing them protruding, rather that the rounded, obviously super strong top of the WTC 2 core.






All of these factors logically make you an agent of the perpetrators working to maintain the secret methods of mass murder employed on 9-11.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will not answer legitimate questions justifying your crticism of the Newsweek article...
> 
> You will not provide any of the documentation of the Towers structure that you say existed.
> 
> What you present as questions are mostly NOT questions, but a diatribe that is OFF topic.  You fail to recognize violations of law that remove the documentation you say exists from public offices.
> 
> You have no evidence showing the supposed steel core columns in the core are on 9-11 and cannot exhibit the common sense to recognize that 3" gypsum will not stand 400+ feet in the sky fastned to the supposed core columns withotu at least seeing them protruding, rather that the rounded, obviously super strong top of the WTC 2 core.
> 
> All of these factors logically make you an agent of the perpetrators working to maintain the secret methods of mass murder employed on 9-11.
Click to expand...


1. The Newsweek article is nonsense, just like your moronic conspiracy.  You posted a conversation with the engineer, and that conversation mentioned only steel columns.  
2. If you want documentation email Robertson.  You don't understand engineering design anyway.  
3. My list of questions prove that your conspiracy is moronic.  If you have a real conspiracy answer the questions, otherwise you're either crazy or stupid (or both).
4. I have FEMA, NIST, and the design engineer,  you have hallucinations.
5. Describe your "secret method of mass murder".  If you can't you're a clown.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will not answer legitimate questions justifying your crticism of the Newsweek article...
> 
> You will not provide any of the documentation of the Towers structure that you say existed.
> 
> What you present as questions are mostly NOT questions, but a diatribe that is OFF topic.  You fail to recognize violations of law that remove the documentation you say exists from public offices.
> 
> You have no evidence showing the supposed steel core columns in the core are on 9-11 and cannot exhibit the common sense to recognize that 3" gypsum will not stand 400+ feet in the sky fastned to the supposed core columns withotu at least seeing them protruding, rather that the rounded, obviously super strong top of the WTC 2 core.
> 
> All of these factors logically make you an agent of the perpetrators working to maintain the secret methods of mass murder employed on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The Newsweek article is nonsense, just like your moronic conspiracy.  You posted a conversation with the engineer, and that conversation mentioned only steel columns.
> 2. If you want documentation email Robertson.  You don't understand engineering design anyway.
> 3. My list of questions prove that your conspiracy is moronic.  If you have a real conspiracy answer the questions, otherwise you're either crazy or stupid (or both).
> 4. I have FEMA, NIST, and the design engineer,  you have hallucinations.
> 5. Describe your "secret method of mass murder".  If you can't you're a clown.
Click to expand...

he's already nothing more than a clown


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will not answer legitimate questions justifying your crticism of the Newsweek article...
> 
> You will not provide any of the documentation of the Towers structure that you say existed.
> 
> What you present as questions are mostly NOT questions, but a diatribe that is OFF topic.  You fail to recognize violations of law that remove the documentation you say exists from public offices.
> 
> You have no evidence showing the supposed steel core columns in the core are on 9-11 and cannot exhibit the common sense to recognize that 3" gypsum will not stand 400+ feet in the sky fastned to the supposed core columns withotu at least seeing them protruding, rather that the rounded, obviously super strong top of the WTC 2 core.
> 
> All of these factors logically make you an agent of the perpetrators working to maintain the secret methods of mass murder employed on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Newsweek article is nonsense, just like your moronic conspiracy.  You posted a conversation with the engineer, and that conversation mentioned only steel columns.
> 2. If you want documentation email Robertson.  You don't understand engineering design anyway.
> 3. My list of questions prove that your conspiracy is moronic.  If you have a real conspiracy answer the questions, otherwise you're either crazy or stupid (or both).
> 4. I have FEMA, NIST, and the design engineer,  you have hallucinations.
> 5. Describe your "secret method of mass murder".  If you can't you're a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he's already nothing more than a clown
Click to expand...


Clowns are unaccountable.  You've said that the September 13, 2001 in Newsweek is erroneous, but refuse to say how it came to be.  You refuse to recognize that the engineer did not identify steel core columns, and that a clown physicist with a conspiracy theory did instead.

See at,  00:03:12;18 L.E. Robertson-"Of the columns around the,......" (The studio mixer cut the level and there appears to be an edit!)
http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3

I've proven you have no evidence of the steel core columns and I've proven that there was a concrete tubular core in the towers and I've done it with independently verified evidence.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Newsweek article is nonsense, just like your moronic conspiracy.  You posted a conversation with the engineer, and that conversation mentioned only steel columns.
> 2. If you want documentation email Robertson.  You don't understand engineering design anyway.
> 3. My list of questions prove that your conspiracy is moronic.  If you have a real conspiracy answer the questions, otherwise you're either crazy or stupid (or both).
> 4. I have FEMA, NIST, and the design engineer,  you have hallucinations.
> 5. Describe your "secret method of mass murder".  If you can't you're a clown.
> 
> 
> 
> he's already nothing more than a clown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clowns are unaccountable.
Click to expand...

yes, you are

Mr Brown the massive clown


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's already nothing more than a clown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clowns are unaccountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, you are
> 
> Mr Brown the massive clown
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, no evidence, again.

The twins had a concrete core,






Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.

clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clowns are unaccountable.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you are
> 
> Mr Brown the massive clown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.
> 
> The twins had a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.
Click to expand...

you are one massive fucking moron
that is CLEARLY a floor
you are too fucking stupid to get it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you are
> 
> Mr Brown the massive clown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.
> 
> The twins had a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are one massive fucking moron
> that is CLEARLY a floor
> you are too fucking stupid to get it
Click to expand...


So this is a floor too?






Or are you going to say it is gypsum firewall then fail to explain how it survived the thousands of tons of heavy steel crashing over it?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.
> 
> The twins had a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> you are one massive fucking moron
> that is CLEARLY a floor
> you are too fucking stupid to get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is a floor too?
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you going to say it is gypsum firewall then fail to explain how it survived the thousands of tons of heavy steel crashing over it?
Click to expand...

you're too fucking stupid to get it
asshole


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.  The twins had a concrete core,
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns"



It is clear that you support secret methods of mass murder.

But the audio IS NOT clear.  Because there is an edit and it is jones that identifies steel core columns NOT robertson.

 00:03:12;18 L.E. Robertson-"Of the columns around the,......" (The studio mixer cut the level and there appears to be an edit!)
http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3

Robertsons information to Newsweek  IS CLEAR.

*    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.  
    &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221;*

And it is also clear you are not accountable enough to deny that the information of Newsweek is accurate.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear that you support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> But the audio IS NOT clear.  Because there is an edit and it is jones that identifies steel core columns NOT robertson.
> 
> 00:03:12;18 L.E. Robertson-"Of the columns around the,......" (The studio mixer cut the level and there appears to be an edit!)
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> Robertsons information to Newsweek  IS CLEAR.
> 
> *    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221;*
> 
> And it is also clear you are not accountable enough to deny that the information of Newsweek is accurate.
Click to expand...

and Robertson said HE never said that and that reporter did not include it as his words
you arre a fucking LIAR and a massive moron


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.  The twins had a concrete core,
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.  The twins had a concrete core,
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.  The twins had a concrete core,
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.
Click to expand...


What nonsense, accordingly you are not qualified to post in analysis.  Mostly because you have failed to be reasonable and accountable, not to mention you have no evidence supporting your position.  Failing to recognize  violations of law costs you major credibility when mass murder of 3,000 innocent people is involved because the violation made it possible to sabotage the analysis of collapse you try to support.

The photo in question can only show a mass of concrete falling inside of perimeter columns just as this one can only show a concrete, tubular core.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> 1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.



In order to say that credibly you have to be able to answer some yourself, or your assertion is simply subterfuge

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.







According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?


Answer the questions.


----------



## Christophera

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?


Answer the questions.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What nonsense, accordingly you are not qualified to post in analysis.  Mostly because you have failed to be reasonable and accountable, not to mention you have no evidence supporting your position.  Failing to recognize costs you major credibility when mass murder of 3,000 innocent people is involved because the violation made it possible to sabotage the analysis of collapse you try to support.
> The photo in question can only show a mass of concrete falling inside of perimeter columns just as this one can only show a concrete, tubular core.
Click to expand...


1. showing a falling building shows nothing.  Show us a pieces of 3' thick core wall all over the place.  You can't the lightweight concrete floors and "shaftwall" fireproofing was pulverized to dust.  NO CONCRETE WALLS ON THE GROUND.  YOU LOSE.
2. I back up my posts with qualified expert opinions.  You don't.  All you have is a crackpot hallucination. 
3. You never described your secret method of mass murder.  In case you're wondering what happened SN terrorists flew jet liners into the towers.  That is the obvious method of mass murder, as they even brag about it.  You even admit that the jets hit the towers.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.  The twins had a concrete core,
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

herr kaiser, you do not have questions based on the topic.  If you cannot support your position relating to the core structure that FEMA presents, you have lost the argument.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?


Answer the questions.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> herr kaiser, you do not have questions based on the topic.  If you cannot support your position relating to the core structure that FEMA presents, you have lost the argument.
> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?   Answer the questions.



1. You're not qualified to analyze the collapse photos from 9/11.  The experts in the field, including the links in the following post.  ALL agree with the FEMA & NIST analysis of the terror attack that the SNs jet impacts caused the collapse.  There are NO PLANS from credible sources that show R/C walls.  The engineer, Mr. Robertson agrees that there were only steel columns.
2. Your argument would not stand up in court.  If you think you have a case file a lawsuit, see how fast its gets laughed out of court.  You and your conspiracy are a joke.
3. The engineer designed the core only for vertical load.  All lateral loads were carried by the perimeter columns.  

You have no proof, if there was a concrete core wall, there would be chunks of concrete all over the place.  There is none because there was no wall.  You have no proof, and no conspiracy.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.  The twins had a concrete core,
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, no evidence, again.  The twins had a concrete core,
> Behind the perimeter columns is the brownish concrete of a portion of the top of the WTC 2 core.  Which is consistent with the information from Newsweek on September 13, 2001 AND the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> clown divot, has no evidence but acts like a ghoulish clown promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of a noble social contract, the US Constitution.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM



Me too.

And these are questions.  Your crap is mostly not questions and absolutely not on topic.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?


Answer the questions.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> And these are questions.  Your crap is mostly not questions and absolutely not on topic.
> 
> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> 
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.
> 
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?
> 
> 
> Answer the questions.
Click to expand...


The tower designs are shown in the FEMA and NIST reports, the designs were independently reviewed by experts as shown in my various links (next post).  You are simply not qualified to analyze collapse photos.  Question asked and answered.

Now its your turn to answer ALL of my questions.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3



You are misrepresenting facts, just as jones does.  See,

http://algoxy.com/psych/whatis9-11disinfo_s.jones.html

And it is jones that says steel core columns, not Robertson.

You are showing your non accountability in a big way.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?

4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
, or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?


Answer the questions.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3



You are misrepresenting facts, just as jones does.  See,

Professor Steven Jones

 0030;19 EDIT 3 L.E. Robertson-how could the explosives be placed- "Of the columns around the,......" - S. Jones, "and the core columns".  Just after the second time jones says, "About 15 seconds".

It is jones that says steel core columns, not Robertson.

You are showing your non accountability and intent to misrepresent in a big way.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?

4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
, or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?


Answer the questions, stop supporting secret murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## creativedreams

Many foreign leaders are now saying disturbing things about the U.S. and 9/11.

Many around the World are saying the U.S. concocted it.


----------



## Christophera

creativedreams said:


> Many foreign leaders are now saying disturbing things about the U.S. and 9/11.
> 
> Many around the World are saying the U.S. concocted it.



Yes, I've been noticing that for a few years now.  I remember German posters on forums screaming, "Stupid Americans!  We know, we saw this, look what happened.  Wake up!".

Basically, the world is going to first abandon us, then attak cus if we don't control our government.  It is a simple matter of purification.  Get the infiltrators out then our Constitution will function.


----------



## Christophera

You are completely un accountable.  You cannot back up anything, even with errors.  Totally insincere.  My assertions that you support secret methods of mass murder seem ver well placed.

ANSWER!



kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3



You are misrepresenting facts, just as jones does.  See,

Professor Steven Jones

 0030;19 EDIT 3 L.E. Robertson-how could the explosives be placed- "Of the columns around the,......" - S. Jones, "and the core columns".  Just after the second time jones says, "About 15 seconds" there is a garbled edit of Robertsons voice then it is jones that says steel core columns, not Robertson.

You are showing your non accountability and intent to misrepresent in a big way.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.







According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?

4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
, or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?


Answer the questions.


----------



## creativedreams

Christophera said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many foreign leaders are now saying disturbing things about the U.S. and 9/11.
> 
> Many around the World are saying the U.S. concocted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been noticing that for a few years now.  I remember German posters on forums screaming, "Stupid Americans!  We know, we saw this, look what happened.  Wake up!".
> 
> Basically, the world is going to first abandon us, then attak cus if we don't control our government.  It is a simple matter of purification.  Get the infiltrators out then our Constitution will function.
Click to expand...


Yes.......our government might have us and the media propaganda under a leash, 

but the rest of the World isn't and rhetoric is building against us on the global scale.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

Ahhhhhemmmmm,

Your turn to answer questions that ARE on topic.



kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3



You are misrepresenting facts, just as jones does.  See,

Professor Steven Jones

 0030;19 EDIT 3 L.E. Robertson-how could the explosives be placed- "Of the columns around the,......" - S. Jones, "and the core columns".  Just after the second time jones says, "About 15 seconds" there is a garbled edit of Robertsons voice then it is jones that says steel core columns, not Robertson.

You are showing your non accountability and intent to misrepresent in a big way.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?

4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
, or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?


Answer the questions.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>



I've answered this a couple of times already, but you really don't want to know.  It is common knowledge however.

Concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed and it will fall freefly, steel cannot.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered this a couple of times already, but you really don't want to know.  It is common knowledge however.
> 
> Concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed and it will fall freefly, steel cannot.
Click to expand...

but what happens to steel when it reaches 1000°C?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered this a couple of times already, but you really don't want to know.  It is common knowledge however.
> 
> Concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed and it will fall freefly, steel cannot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but what happens to steel when it reaches 1000°C?
Click to expand...


It spalls, but getting there will require your hot air.

You are showing your non accountability and intent to misrepresent in a big way.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?

4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
, or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?


Answer the questions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've answered this a couple of times already, but you really don't want to know.  It is common knowledge however.
> 
> Concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed and it will fall freefly, steel cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> but what happens to steel when it reaches 1000°C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It spalls, but getting there will require your hot air.
> 
> You are showing your non accountability and intent to misrepresent in a big way.
> 
> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.
> 
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?
> 
> 4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
> , or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?
> 
> 
> Answer the questions.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking idiot
LOL


steel "spalls"?
LOL
really?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but what happens to steel when it reaches 1000°C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It spalls, but getting there will require your hot air.
> 
> You are showing your non accountability and intent to misrepresent in a big way.
> 
> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.
> 
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?
> 
> 4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
> , or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?
> 
> 
> Answer the questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> LOL
> 
> 
> steel "spalls"?
> LOL
> really?
Click to expand...


Oops, my mistake, I thought you were talking about concrete.  It's not possible you could be trying to make the argument you mostly fail to state without knowing what happens to steel at 1000 C   Steel does nothing unless the loads are adequate then it bends.

Getting that much steel to 1000 C requires the entire thing to be flaming for an hour intensely from the ground to the top with a little more thermal potential than jetfuel can ever generate.  Ground zero will have many 1,350 foot steel columns interconnected as the central point of a massive toppling affair, or the 1,350 foot columns will be like a pile of hot licorice.

Since that cannot be found.  There were no steel columns like that and what is seen is a concrete core, fire had nothing to do with it.






And this doesn''t look like a fire had anything to do with it.

YouTube Precision high speed delays?


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

5. I can even explain the "pools of molten metal" that some conspiracies point to as proof.  Those are where the clean-up guys cut up the massive steel columns.  I remember seeing this big dude with some type of pipe cutting torch melting thru the massive steel columns.

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM


1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

Your inability to even define what you think relating to the Newsweek article marks you as an agent.

Your lack of comment on the  violations of law that enable the FEMA deceptions marks you as an agent.

You inability to reasonably accept answers and proceed marks you as an agent.

Your lack of evidence and continuing position without it marks you as an agent.

Off topic questions are not answered.



kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3



You are misrepresenting facts, just as jones does.  See,

Professor Steven Jones

 0030;19 EDIT 3 L.E. Robertson-how could the explosives be placed- "Of the columns around the,......" - S. Jones, "and the core columns".  Just after the second time jones says, "About 15 seconds" there is a garbled edit of Robertsons voice then it is jones that says steel core columns, not Robertson.

You are showing your non accountability and intent to misrepresent in a big way.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?

4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
, or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?


Answer the questions.


----------



## Christophera

Apparently the agents have no coherent, valid opposition to the fact that the cause of death is invalidated by the deception of NIST by FEMA.

They certainly cannot show the structure FEMA claims existed actually stood.  Equal protection of law requires a valid cause of death, so there are 3,000 violations of equal protection directly, and the entire nations rights are violated indirectly.

The agents expose their purposes.


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, anyone that doesnt agree with your delusional bullshit is an agent


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> yeah, anyone that doesnt agree with your delusional bullshit is an agent



If you had reasonable evidence to support you non agreement, it would be a different case.

Your uses of cognitive distortions, generalizations, INSTEAD of using evidence exposes you, ..... again.

Answer some questions.

The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.






According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.  

1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.

2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.

3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?

4)Did Robertson not request a correction for the article of Newsweek of September 13, 2001
, or did Newsweek refuse to correct the article relating to the deaths of 3,000 in what was termed a structural collapse?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, anyone that doesnt agree with your delusional bullshit is an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had reasonable evidence to support you non agreement, it would be a different case.
Click to expand...

i have, it's been presented
but now we are at a point where i'm not gonna waste my time repeating the same facts over and over to your delusional fucking head just to have you repeat the same fucking delusional BULLSHIT back again
so fuck off and grow a fucking brain


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, anyone that doesnt agree with your delusional bullshit is an agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had reasonable evidence to support your non agreement, it would be a different case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have, it's been presented
Click to expand...


If that was true you would do it again easily or provide a link, and you have not.  Basically you show you are lying in order to protect the secret methods of mass murder.


This, presented by FEMA as the core structure,






bears no resemblence to what is seen as the core of WTC 2,






The proof and breadth of the FEMA deception is here,

http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

5. I can even explain the "pools of molten metal" that some conspiracies point to as proof.  Those are where the clean-up guys cut up the massive steel columns.  I remember seeing this big dude with some type of pipe cutting torch melting thru the massive steel columns.

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM, ONE BY ONE WITH NUMBERED ANSWERS

1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had reasonable evidence to support your non agreement, it would be a different case.
> 
> 
> 
> i have, it's been presented
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was true you would do it again easily or provide a link,
Click to expand...

its been done


wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have, it's been presented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true you would do it again easily or provide a link,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its been done
> 
> 
> wash, rinse, repeat
Click to expand...


You lie.  If you wern't lying, you would just link or do it again.

FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid.  The deception is described here.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

5. I can even explain the "pools of molten metal" that some conspiracies point to as proof.  Those are where the clean-up guys cut up the massive steel columns.  I remember seeing this big dude with some type of pipe cutting torch melting thru the massive steel columns.

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.*ever hear of moment connections?*
> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.  *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*
> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?  *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> Answer the questions.



1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

5. I can even explain the "pools of molten metal" that some conspiracies point to as proof.  Those are where the clean-up guys cut up the massive steel columns.  I remember seeing this big dude with some type of pipe cutting torch melting thru the massive steel columns.

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM, ONE BY ONE WITH NUMBERED ANSWERS

1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.





kyzr said:


> *ever hear of moment connections?*



Yes, I know exactly what they are.  You need to post an image from construction that shows them inside the core area or post a link to the plans showing them inside the core.



Christophera said:


> 2)Where are the supposed diagonal and horizontal interconnections?  Why are you guessing about this?  Or lying?  You should be able to refer to official plans with structural details of the supposed steel core columns.





kyzr said:


> *if you knew how to read drawings you'd see them in the reports*



Reports are not drawings.  Reports are not official plans.  Post a link.



Christophera said:


> 3)How did the elevator doors and hallways cross on every floor with all that horizontal and diagonal bracing?





kyzr said:


> *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*



Post the plans to the "well documented buildings".  I know structural engineering and I know that very dense horizontal abd diagonal bracing WILL block the hallways and elevators opening that were in and through the core structure.  I know the official plans were stolen and courts would not uphold federal freedom of information laws.  Here is a link proving that

NYCLU:.  



kyzr said:


> 1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.



If you think this shows "nothing", you are not qualified to comment.  This IS the core of WTC 2.






Now explain what material it is and how it stands after the exterior steel structure weighing hundreds of thousands of tons crashed over it.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core FEMA described is never seen on 9-11.  An empty core area is in every single image showing the core when dust does not obscure it.  Heres the rebar.  To the right is the empty core.
> According to you and FEMA, there were over 12 miles of massive steel columns in the core area,  Where did it go?  Show some of it from GZ images if it existed.
> 
> 1)If it existed there are diagonal and horizontal connections everywhere.  That, ............ is a lot of steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ever hear of moment connections?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know exactly what they are.  You need to post an image from construction that shows them inside the core area or post a link to the plans showing them inside the core.
> 
> Reports are not drawings.  Reports are not official plans.  Post a link.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *thats called structural engineering, something you don't understand*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the plans to the "well documented buildings".  I know structural engineering and I know that very dense horizontal abd diagonal bracing WILL block the hallways and elevators opening that were in and through the core structure.  I know the official plans were stolen and courts would not uphold federal freedom of information laws.  Here is a link proving that
> 
> NYCLU:.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think this shows "nothing", you are not qualified to comment.  This IS the core of WTC 2.
> 
> Now explain what material it is and how it stands after the exterior steel structure weighing hundreds of thousands of tons crashed over it.
Click to expand...


*That photo is a cloud of dust.  If you want to discuss the composition of the WTC towers, email Mr. Robertson.  If you don't I will.  Would you believe me if I posted an email reply from Mr. Robertson?  if not, then email him yourself.  Otherwise you're just imagining all sorts of really stupid conspiracy nonsense.*


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> *That photo is a cloud of dust.*



Absurd.  You are the only agent that has ever tried to claim that.  Most try to say the core structure is obscured by dust, but that is not true either.

Answer questions reasonably.

Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder and the continued deprival of Constitutional due process.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> If you want to discuss the composition of the WTC towers, email Mr. Robertson.  If you don't I will.



And you are totally untrustworthy as you fail to recognize the violations of law here.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.htm

Besides that fact, a trustworthy global magazine, 

MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ

interviewed him and published his information identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners*

Your account of an email is totally questionable.  The response of his office is totally questionable at this time.  The Newsweek article is the MOST credible of all.

You discuss the composition of the remnants of the towers on 9-11 or BE AN AGENT working to disinform.

NOW!


----------



## Christophera

herr kaiser,

Back up your position.  I'm sick of the compromises to my Constitution and see your act supporting its demise.

Come'on get accountable.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That photo is a cloud of dust.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.  You are the only agent that has ever tried to claim that.  Most try to say the core structure is obscured by dust, but that is not true either.
> 
> Answer questions reasonably.
> 
> Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder and the continued deprival of Constitutional due process.
Click to expand...

you lie again
i have told you more than once that that photo is nothing more than a dust cloud
and it doesnt show ANY proof of a 12' concrete wall core


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to discuss the composition of the WTC towers, email Mr. Robertson.  If you don't I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are totally untrustworthy as you fail to recognize the violations of law here.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.htm
> 
> Besides that fact, a trustworthy global magazine,
> 
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> interviewed him and published his information identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners*
> 
> Your account of an email is totally questionable.  The response of his office is totally questionable at this time.  The Newsweek article is the MOST credible of all.
> 
> You discuss the composition of the remnants of the towers on 9-11 or BE AN AGENT working to disinform.
> 
> NOW!
Click to expand...

and NEWSWEAK got it WRONG, asshole, robertson said so


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to discuss the composition of the WTC towers, email Mr. Robertson.  If you don't I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are totally untrustworthy as you fail to recognize the violations of law here.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.htm
> 
> Besides that fact, a trustworthy global magazine,
> 
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> interviewed him and published his information identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners*
> 
> Your account of an email is totally questionable.  The response of his office is totally questionable at this time.  The Newsweek article is the MOST credible of all.
> 
> You discuss the composition of the remnants of the towers on 9-11 or BE AN AGENT working to disinform.
> 
> NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and NEWSWEAK got it WRONG, asshole, robertson said so
Click to expand...


Links, proof, substance, .......... NOW, or be an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are totally untrustworthy as you fail to recognize the violations of law here.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.htm
> 
> Besides that fact, a trustworthy global magazine,
> 
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> interviewed him and published his information identifying a concrete core on September 13, 2001.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners*
> 
> Your account of an email is totally questionable.  The response of his office is totally questionable at this time.  The Newsweek article is the MOST credible of all.
> 
> You discuss the composition of the remnants of the towers on 9-11 or BE AN AGENT working to disinform.
> 
> NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> and NEWSWEAK got it WRONG, asshole, robertson said so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links, proof, substance, .......... NOW, or be an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.
Click to expand...

its been given



wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and NEWSWEAK got it WRONG, asshole, robertson said so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links, proof, substance, .......... NOW, or be an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its been given
> 
> wash, rinse, repeat
Click to expand...


You prove you lie.

Thanks for proving you are an agent by your lack of acountability, over, and over, and over, and over in an instance of the mass murder of 3,000.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links, proof, substance, .......... NOW, or be an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> its been given
> 
> wash, rinse, repeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You prove you lie.
> 
> Thanks for proving you are an agent by your lack of acountability, over, and over, and over, and over in an instance of the mass murder of 3,000.
Click to expand...

no, actually i have proven that YOU lie


----------



## kyzr

1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

5. I can even explain the "pools of molten metal" that some conspiracies point to as proof.  Those are where the clean-up guys cut up the massive steel columns.  I remember seeing this big dude with some type of pipe cutting torch melting thru the massive steel columns.

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kyzr

1. The photo of the tower collapsing shows nothing.  You're not qualified to analyze photos anyway.  No one in their right mind believes that concrete walls existed.  Your own floor plan posts show no walls.  

2. The Newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in Court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The Experts.

FEMA, NIST, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

Professor: Design flaws caused World Trade Center collapse | Oakland Tribune Newspaper | Find Articles at BNET

Purdue study supports WTC collapse findings - USATODAY.com

ASCE 

Department of Fire Protection Engineering - Professor Barnett Helps Investigate WTC Collapse

You think all the democrats in Congress are part of the Bush 9/11 conspiracy??
The Investigation of the World Trade Center Collapse: Findings, Recommendations, and Next Steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
Collapse of the World Trade Center -Debunk 9/11 Myths

5. I can even explain the "pools of molten metal" that some conspiracies point to as proof.  Those are where the clean-up guys cut up the massive steel columns.  I remember seeing this big dude with some type of pipe cutting torch melting thru the massive steel columns.

So we have all these "expert engineers" including Robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height R/C shear walls.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kyzr

I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM, ONE BY ONE WITH NUMBERED ANSWERS

1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

Finally you revised your statements into questions that can be asked.  Mostly off topic but easily answered.  Unlike my questions of you, which you cannot reasonably answer.



kyzr said:


> I'M GOING TO KEEP POSTING THESE UNTIL YOU ANSWER ALL OF THEM, ONE BY ONE WITH NUMBERED ANSWERS
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> Wrong, Newsweek clearly states,
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> and the information comes from Robertson.   You have failed to answer if you think Robertson did not request a correction if the info is wrong, or if Newsweek refused to correct.  You, ........ are not accountable.  The radio discussion has been edited and JONES identifies steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
> World Trade Center Demolition.
> No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
> <the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 3, 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
> <do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic, except for the deception.  FEMA, guiliani were involved as well as a few other unidentified actors.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off topic herr kaiser.  First determine WHAT KIND of building it was, then decide how much of what gets hauled in.
> 
> 8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?
Click to expand...


Again, off topic and the type of structure that stood WILL control what is brought in and how it is placed to achieve what was done.  First things first, .......... herr kaiser.

The core was a concrete tube, and this is the east wall of WTC 1's core falling into the empty core area.


----------



## kyzr

> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3





Christophera said:


> Wrong, Newsweek clearly states,
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> and the information comes from Robertson.   You have failed to answer if you think Robertson did not request a correction if the info is wrong, or if Newsweek refused to correct.  You, ........ are not accountable.  The radio discussion has been edited and JONES identifies steel core columns.


1. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
2. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.  
3. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
4. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
5. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core 
 walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.


kyzr said:


> 2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
> World Trade Center Demolition.
> No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:





Christophera said:


> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.


I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information.  No mention of concrete walls. Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact"  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing of the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
Plus, part-B of the question:
what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.



Christophera said:


> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 3, 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.


3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" ?  If not, you need to say what it was.




Christophera said:


> Off topic, except for the deception.  FEMA, guiliani were involved as well as a few other unidentified actors.



4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up.




Christophera said:


> They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.


5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. 
We agree the jets knocked them down.  If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from.  There were no concrete walls in the original design.  If you want to put up your proofs on one post, I'll put up my posts on the reply.  We'll see which would stand up in court.  I'll start a new thread with a poll to see who believes which evidence more.



Christophera said:


> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.


6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
*Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*



Christophera said:


> 7. Off topic herr kaiser.  First determine WHAT KIND of building it was, then decide how much of what gets hauled in.


Agreed.  There was no controlled demolition.  We agree the jets brought the towers down.



Christophera said:


> 8. Again, off topic and the type of structure that stood WILL control what is brought in and how it is placed to achieve what was done.  First things first, .......... herr kaiser.


agreed.  No controlled demolition.



Christophera said:


> The core was a concrete tube, and this is the east wall of WTC 1's core falling into the empty core area.



We got the question list from 8 to 6, thats progress.  Your photo shows a dust cloud, not a concrete tube at least 3' thick.  3' thick concrete doesn't look like dust, it looks like big pieces of concrete.  Fireproofing and lightweight concrete floors look like dust when collapsing.  Like I said you're not qualified to analyze collapse photos, just stick to what you can see on the ground... no large concrete wall pieces.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Newsweek clearly states,
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> and the information comes from Robertson.   You have failed to answer if you think Robertson did not request a correction if the info is wrong, or if Newsweek refused to correct.  You, ........ are not accountable.  The radio discussion has been edited and JONES identifies steel core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
Click to expand...


Bwahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, blah, blah, blah.

As if this showed drywall.  Bwahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, herr kaiser, ......... you belong in Berlin, 1933.


----------



## kyzr

1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.  
c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core 
 walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.




Christophera said:


> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.


I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls. 
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
Plus, part-B of the question:
what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.



Christophera said:


> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.


*3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *




Christophera said:


> Off topic, except for the deception.  FEMA, guiliani were involved as well as a few other unidentified actors.



4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.




Christophera said:


> 5.  They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.


5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
  If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.




Christophera said:


> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.


6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
*Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>* 
If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
*Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ria37d9mInY[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.

Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website

North Tower Blueprints

Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.

Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman

FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C2HJvtRDY[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

doggie, if you go to JREF you might get some baking recipes, cat pics and beer bottle songs.
FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death on 3,000 ddeath certificates is invalid.

The FEMA core,






On 9-11 we see this as the core of WTC 2






only concrete can stand like that after thousands of tons of steel crashes over it.

Leslie Roberts identifies the concrete core in an interview with Newsweek on September 13, 2001


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> doggie, if you go to JREF you might get some baking recipes, cat pics and beer bottle songs.
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death on 3,000 ddeath certificates is invalid.
> 
> The FEMA core,
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 we see this as the core of WTC 2
> 
> 
> 
> only concrete can stand like that after thousands of tons of steel crashes over it.
> 
> Leslie Roberts identifies the concrete core in an interview with Newsweek on September 13, 2001


ROFLMAO

JREF must have had a blast with you


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> doggie, if you go to JREF you might get some baking recipes, cat pics and beer bottle songs.
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death on 3,000 ddeath certificates is invalid.
> 
> The FEMA core,
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 we see this as the core of WTC 2
> 
> 
> 
> only concrete can stand like that after thousands of tons of steel crashes over it.
> 
> Leslie Roberts identifies the concrete core in an interview with Newsweek on September 13, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> JREF must have had a blast with you
Click to expand...


I received the JREF victory award.  A custom made video produced by bonavada that demonstrated their total inability to produce anything whatsover to defeat my postion in 260 pages of thread.  They would follow me around and post it to try and extend their juvenile ad hominum style, and I would repost it on my own, to demonstrate the total lack of anything reasonable.  bonavada removed it from youtube after a year because it was quite obvious that had nothign more than ad hominum.

They banned me from 3 hours after the Viginia Tech shooting of 32 people in order to keep me from reviving a thread that talked about mind controlled mass murderers where I showed they supported lawless government when government could be doing things to investigate and stop such killings.

I kicked their ass, ........ so they banned me to prevent more of it.  In other words, they wouldn't let me play anymore.  So I'm here to make line drives and leave a big divot everytime.


----------



## Modbert

This sounds like a job for:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o1-PlON3ss[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Though maybe these would be cheaper:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qjpXFZVKeo&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=375ENQbru8s&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e5q6ubDlZE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Dogbert said:


> This sounds like a job for:



Curious how the perpetrators allow such disrespect for the living who try to find justice for the dead and protect the living and help them with their grief by bringing the best closure of all, understanding.

The children that lost parent will deeply appreciate that, whenever it comes.


----------



## Modbert

Christophera said:


> Curious how the perpetrators allow such disrespect for the living who try to find justice for the dead and protect the living and help them with their grief by bringing the best closure of all, understanding.
> 
> The children that lost parent will deeply appreciate that, whenever it comes.



With every thread you make, you do a good enough job of that by yourself. You don't need me to help you make a fool of yourself and disrespect the dead.

Though I would say hire these guys, you probably think they are part of the conspiracy:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnuGhuNZnFs[/ame]

If you had money, you could hire these guys:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4[/ame]


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.



okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.  4-walls x 1350' high is over a mile of wall about 90' wide.  So where is all this concrete, especially if you say it collapsed last on your dust photos??

They arent there, they arent anywhere, why?  Just look at the core plans you posted and you can plainly see (if you can read a drawing) that there are no concrete walls.  here is one example   http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-47_3.png


----------



## kyzr

Dogbert said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious how the perpetrators allow such disrespect for the living who try to find justice for the dead and protect the living and help them with their grief by bringing the best closure of all, understanding.
> The children that lost parent will deeply appreciate that, whenever it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With every thread you make, you do a good enough job of that by yourself. You don't need me to help you make a fool of yourself and disrespect the dead.   Though I would say hire these guys, you probably think they are part of the conspiracy:   If you had money, you could hire these guys:
Click to expand...


The only thing stupid is doing is perpetrating is this moronic thread.  The SNs piloted the jets, the SNs killed 3,000 Americans.


----------



## kyzr

1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.  
c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core 
 walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.




Christophera said:


> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.


I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls. 
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
Plus, part-B of the question:
what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.



Christophera said:


> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.


*3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *




Christophera said:


> Off topic, except for the deception.  FEMA, guiliani were involved as well as a few other unidentified actors.



4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.




Christophera said:


> 5.  They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.


5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
  If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.




Christophera said:


> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.


6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
*Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>* 
If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
*Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*


----------



## kyzr

1. You mention a list of names of people involved with the design/construction of the towers.  Thats all.  You don't mention the port authority who was in-charge of the project.  You also don't say what the purpose of the conspiracy was.  Why would anyone lie about something that was so visible?  Your conspiracy makes no sense.  
You also need to answer these items which disprove your stupid senseless conspiracy.

2. The newsweek article and that clip from nowhere show nothing, prove nothing.  They would not stand-up in court as proof.  I can bring the following experts in to explain the towers.  Who do you think wins?  The experts.

Fema, nist, and the engineering community know what they are doing.  Here are a few links from  qualified experts, not math majors or physics majors who know nothing about engineering skyscrapers or demolition.

professor: Design flaws caused world trade center collapse | oakland tribune newspaper | find articles at bnet

purdue study supports wtc collapse findings - usatoday.com

asce 

department of fire protection engineering - professor barnett helps investigate wtc collapse

you think all the democrats in congress are part of the bush 9/11 conspiracy??
the investigation of the world trade center collapse: Findings, recommendations, and next steps

3. Here is a link that debunks many stupid conspiracy theories.
debunking the 9/11 myths: Special report - popular mechanics

4. Check this link out, it has "expert opinions" and lots of photos
collapse of the world trade center -debunk 9/11 myths

5. I can even explain the "pools of molten metal" that some conspiracies point to as proof.  Those are where the clean-up guys cut up the massive steel columns.  I remember seeing this big dude with some type of pipe cutting torch melting thru the massive steel columns.

So we have all these "expert engineers" including robertson who designed the towers on one side.  Then we have idiots putting no credible proof up for crackpot conspiracy theories.  Who do you think has a better grasp of what happened?  The jet impacts caused the towers to collapse.  The towers had no full-height r/c shear walls.[/quote]


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.[/url]
Click to expand...


The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.






One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.

If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.

No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.

*http://photofocus.com/2009/04/10/who-started-the-war-on-photography/
Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear as refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.   If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.   No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. There is no sane reason for anyone to digitally alter thousands of drawings.  Give me a few sane reasons why anyone would hire designers to alter out concrete walls on thousands of drawings, if they were there?  There is no sane reason, because they weren't there, the drawings were accurate, just email Mr. Robertson if you have any stones.
> 
> 2. No cameras were allowed at ground zero, got a link?  Thats bullshit.  They probably didn't want close-ups of the dead out of respect, but there are thousands of photos of the mess, and no photos of any concrete wall debris.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear as refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.   If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.   No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There is no sane reason for anyone to digitally alter thousands of drawings.  Give me a few sane reasons why anyone would hire designers to alter out concrete walls on thousands of drawings, if they were there?  There is no sane reason, because they weren't there, the drawings were accurate, just email Mr. Robertson if you have any stones.
> 
> 2. No cameras were allowed at ground zero, got a link?  Thats bullshit.  They probably didn't want close-ups of the dead out of respect, but there are thousands of photos of the mess, and no photos of any concrete wall debris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he takes a scanning anomalies and tries to make something heinous out of it
> 
> 
> Occam's Razor rules once again
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.





kyzr said:


> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.



No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall. Cameras were confiscated in the early days of clean up.

*Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*

The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found in the revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.







One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.

If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.



kyzr said:


> 1. There is no sane reason for anyone to digitally alter thousands of drawings.



There are only 200 + drawings that came from silversteins.  Infiltrating mass murders who wish to evade law and destroy the US Constitution and its rights and freedoms here, would have to do it, in order to get their way.  That of course is criminally insane, so you could be reasonbly correct.

herr kaiser, you are helping them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall. Cameras were confiscated in the early days of clean up.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found in the revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There is no sane reason for anyone to digitally alter thousands of drawings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only 200 + drawings that came from silversteins.  Infiltrating mass murders who wish to evade law and destroy the US Constitution and its rights and freedoms here, would have to do it, in order to get their way.  That of course is criminally insane, so you could be reasonbly correct.
> 
> herr kaiser, you are helping them.
Click to expand...

this just proves you are a fucking idiot in more than just one thing
you not only dont know shit about actual construction, you also dont know shit about digital imaging/scanning


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall. Cameras were confiscated in the early days of clean up.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found in the revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There is no sane reason for anyone to digitally alter thousands of drawings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are only 200 + drawings that came from silversteins.  Infiltrating mass murders who wish to evade law and destroy the US Constitution and its rights and freedoms here, would have to do it, in order to get their way.  That of course is criminally insane, so you could be reasonbly correct.
> 
> herr kaiser, you are helping them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this just proves you are a fucking idiot in more than just one thing
> you not only dont know shit about actual construction, you also dont know shit about digital imaging/scanning
Click to expand...


If herr kaiser cannot come up with plans as part of the documentation he asserts exists, he ceratnly is not accountable, neither are you.  NIST did not have plans and were misinformed about the basic structure.

I've worked with scanned maps and plans intensely before everyone went digital, so I actually do know about digital scans and the difference between artifacts and what have to be termed anomalies, as they are intentionally sized and placed, only possible with digital manipulation of a scanned document.

Of course the plans also have NO DETAILS on how the supposed steel core columns are joined together.  Which makes sense as a set of plans making a preliminary conceptual presentation by someone who THINKS they can somehow build a 1,350 foot tower with a 200 foot square footprintwith steel core columns.  Of course they are not going to try and second guess the engineer by drawing up page after page of details.   It does locate elevators for the engineers considerations that are optimally placed for the building owners uses.   So what silverstein and associates "leaked" to s. jones logically has no details for diagonal and horizontal connections but shows the reasonably desireable floor plan layout for the core including elevators.


----------



## Christophera

Unaccountable agents of the infiltration have no evidence and cannot recognize the violations of laws while approving of the deception of NIST which invaildates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates, ........... work to destroy the Constitution.

America has been hijacked.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Unaccountable agents of the infiltration have no evidence and cannot recognize the violations of laws while approving of the deception of NIST which invaildates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates, ........... work to destroy the Constitution.
> 
> America has been hijacked.


no, your posts prove you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unaccountable agents of the infiltration have no evidence and cannot recognize the violations of laws while approving of the deception of NIST which invaildates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates, ........... work to destroy the Constitution.
> 
> America has been hijacked.
> 
> 
> 
> no, your posts prove you are fucking INSANE
Click to expand...


Uh, maybe you missed the evidence, the infiltrating perps would want you to do that.

FEMA presents this as the core structure.






On 9-11, NO steel columns are visible inside the core.  The spire is on the right, outside the core, to the left is the end view of the concrete core wall, left of that the empty core area.







You are criminally insane.  Your posts show you supporting treason.  I am a American WITH evidence seeking justice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall. Cameras were confiscated in the early days of clean up.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found in the revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 200 + drawings that came from silversteins.  Infiltrating mass murders who wish to evade law and destroy the US Constitution and its rights and freedoms here, would have to do it, in order to get their way.  That of course is criminally insane, so you could be reasonbly correct.
> 
> herr kaiser, you are helping them.
> 
> 
> 
> this just proves you are a fucking idiot in more than just one thing
> you not only dont know shit about actual construction, you also dont know shit about digital imaging/scanning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If herr kaiser cannot come up with plans as part of the documentation he asserts exists, he ceratnly is not accountable, neither are you.  NIST did not have plans and were misinformed about the basic structure.
> 
> I've worked with scanned maps and plans intensely before everyone went digital, so I actually do know about digital scans and the difference between artifacts and what have to be termed anomalies, as they are intentionally sized and placed, only possible with digital manipulation of a scanned document.
> 
> Of course the plans also have NO DETAILS on how the supposed steel core columns are joined together.  Which makes sense as a set of plans making a preliminary conceptual presentation by someone who THINKS they can somehow build a 1,350 foot tower with a 200 foot square footprintwith steel core columns.  Of course they are not going to try and second guess the engineer by drawing up page after page of details.   It does locate elevators for the engineers considerations that are optimally placed for the building owners uses.   So what silverstein and associates "leaked" to s. jones logically has no details for diagonal and horizontal connections but shows the reasonably desireable floor plan layout for the core including elevators.
Click to expand...


the other thing that agent Ditzcon cant get around is its a known fact that bastard Guliani ordered the evidence to be removed as quickly as possible.I would love to see Ditzcon go to some crime scene and TRY to remove some evidence at that crime scene.Thats just ONE fact that agents like him cant get around on in their b.s posts that they posts to try and save face when they know their defeated that it was an inside job.

Me and you as well as Ditzcon both know,is Ditzcon would be in prison right now if he went to some crime scene and tried to remove evidence,the police would arrest him in seconds if he ignored their warnings about removing evidence. you'll have to tell me what moronic nonsense he comes back and posts to try and save face like he always does since i have him on my ignore list.him and candycorn troll are the ONLY two I have ever found to be such idiots their not worth my time.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this just proves you are a fucking idiot in more than just one thing
> you not only dont know shit about actual construction, you also dont know shit about digital imaging/scanning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If herr kaiser cannot come up with plans as part of the documentation he asserts exists, he ceratnly is not accountable, neither are you.  NIST did not have plans and were misinformed about the basic structure.
> 
> I've worked with scanned maps and plans intensely before everyone went digital, so I actually do know about digital scans and the difference between artifacts and what have to be termed anomalies, as they are intentionally sized and placed, only possible with digital manipulation of a scanned document.
> 
> Of course the plans also have NO DETAILS on how the supposed steel core columns are joined together.  Which makes sense as a set of plans making a preliminary conceptual presentation by someone who THINKS they can somehow build a 1,350 foot tower with a 200 foot square footprintwith steel core columns.  Of course they are not going to try and second guess the engineer by drawing up page after page of details.   It does locate elevators for the engineers considerations that are optimally placed for the building owners uses.   So what silverstein and associates "leaked" to s. jones logically has no details for diagonal and horizontal connections but shows the reasonably desireable floor plan layout for the core including elevators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the other thing that agent Ditzcon cant get around is its a known fact that bastard Guliani ordered the evidence to be removed as quickly as possible.I would love to see Ditzcon go to some crime scene and TRY to remove some evidence at that crime scene.Thats just ONE fact that agents like him cant get around on in their b.s posts that they posts to try and save face when they know their defeated that it was an inside job.
> 
> Me and you as well as Ditzcon both know,is Ditzcon would be in prison right now if he went to some crime scene and tried to remove evidence,the police would arrest him in seconds if he ignored their warnings about removing evidence. you'll have to tell me what moronic nonsense he comes back and posts to try and save face like he always does since i have him on my ignore list.him and candycorn troll are the ONLY two I have ever found to be such idiots their not worth my time.
Click to expand...

shut the fuck up rim job
you are as fuicking insane as christophera(aka smegahead)


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this just proves you are a fucking idiot in more than just one thing
> you not only dont know shit about actual construction, you also dont know shit about digital imaging/scanning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If herr kaiser cannot come up with plans as part of the documentation he asserts exists, he ceratnly is not accountable, neither are you.  NIST did not have plans and were misinformed about the basic structure.
> 
> I've worked with scanned maps and plans intensely before everyone went digital, so I actually do know about digital scans and the difference between artifacts and what have to be termed anomalies, as they are intentionally sized and placed, only possible with digital manipulation of a scanned document.
> 
> Of course the plans also have NO DETAILS on how the supposed steel core columns are joined together.  Which makes sense as a set of plans making a preliminary conceptual presentation by someone who THINKS they can somehow build a 1,350 foot tower with a 200 foot square footprintwith steel core columns.  Of course they are not going to try and second guess the engineer by drawing up page after page of details.   It does locate elevators for the engineers considerations that are optimally placed for the building owners uses.   So what silverstein and associates "leaked" to s. jones logically has no details for diagonal and horizontal connections but shows the reasonably desireable floor plan layout for the core including elevators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the other thing that agent Ditzcon cant get around is its a known fact that bastard Guliani ordered the evidence to be removed as quickly as possible.I would love to see Ditzcon go to some crime scene and TRY to remove some evidence at that crime scene.Thats just ONE fact that agents like him cant get around on in their b.s posts that they posts to try and save face when they know their defeated that it was an inside job.
> 
> Me and you as well as Ditzcon both know,is Ditzcon would be in prison right now if he went to some crime scene and tried to remove evidence,the police would arrest him in seconds if he ignored their warnings about removing evidence. you'll have to tell me what moronic nonsense he comes back and posts to try and save face like he always does since i have him on my ignore list.him and candycorn troll are the ONLY two I have ever found to be such idiots their not worth my time.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, interesting angle of deep prejudice in ditzers presented selectivity.  He won't recognize violations of law by guiliani and a failure to recognize, follow and uphold laws by the  NY state judge decieding the FOIL suit by the NYCLU. 

They are going to arrest divot anyway 'cause his posts are not enough BS, and its treason with the above with the war, the mass murder and the subversion of duty/rights.  The perps want scathing hissing maniacal rejection.  His profanity cycle only cycles between 13 yr juvenile and 15 yr old.  No creativity.  A total failure agent, saving face for the ?th time.  Every other page trying a lie out for the 3rd or 5th time.   Pitiful sick stuff.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If herr kaiser cannot come up with plans as part of the documentation he asserts exists, he ceratnly is not accountable, neither are you.  NIST did not have plans and were misinformed about the basic structure.
> 
> I've worked with scanned maps and plans intensely before everyone went digital, so I actually do know about digital scans and the difference between artifacts and what have to be termed anomalies, as they are intentionally sized and placed, only possible with digital manipulation of a scanned document.
> 
> Of course the plans also have NO DETAILS on how the supposed steel core columns are joined together.  Which makes sense as a set of plans making a preliminary conceptual presentation by someone who THINKS they can somehow build a 1,350 foot tower with a 200 foot square footprintwith steel core columns.  Of course they are not going to try and second guess the engineer by drawing up page after page of details.   It does locate elevators for the engineers considerations that are optimally placed for the building owners uses.   So what silverstein and associates "leaked" to s. jones logically has no details for diagonal and horizontal connections but shows the reasonably desireable floor plan layout for the core including elevators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other thing that agent Ditzcon cant get around is its a known fact that bastard Guliani ordered the evidence to be removed as quickly as possible.I would love to see Ditzcon go to some crime scene and TRY to remove some evidence at that crime scene.Thats just ONE fact that agents like him cant get around on in their b.s posts that they posts to try and save face when they know their defeated that it was an inside job.
> 
> Me and you as well as Ditzcon both know,is Ditzcon would be in prison right now if he went to some crime scene and tried to remove evidence,the police would arrest him in seconds if he ignored their warnings about removing evidence. you'll have to tell me what moronic nonsense he comes back and posts to try and save face like he always does since i have him on my ignore list.him and candycorn troll are the ONLY two I have ever found to be such idiots their not worth my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting angle of deep prejudice in ditzers presented selectivity.  He won't recognize violations of law by guiliani and a failure to recognize, follow and uphold laws by the  NY state judge decieding the FOIL suit by the NYCLU.
> 
> They are going to arrest divot anyway 'cause his posts are not enough BS, and its treason with the above with the war, the mass murder and the subversion of duty/rights.  The perps want scathing hissing maniacal rejection.  His profanity cycle only cycles between 13 yr juvenile and 15 yr old.  No creativity.  A total failure agent, saving face for the ?th time.  Every other page trying a lie out for the 3rd or 5th time.   Pitiful sick stuff.
Click to expand...


no really


you both are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other thing that agent Ditzcon cant get around is its a known fact that bastard Guliani ordered the evidence to be removed as quickly as possible.I would love to see Ditzcon go to some crime scene and TRY to remove some evidence at that crime scene.Thats just ONE fact that agents like him cant get around on in their b.s posts that they posts to try and save face when they know their defeated that it was an inside job.
> 
> Me and you as well as Ditzcon both know,is Ditzcon would be in prison right now if he went to some crime scene and tried to remove evidence,the police would arrest him in seconds if he ignored their warnings about removing evidence. you'll have to tell me what moronic nonsense he comes back and posts to try and save face like he always does since i have him on my ignore list.him and candycorn troll are the ONLY two I have ever found to be such idiots their not worth my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting angle of deep prejudice in ditzers presented selectivity.  He won't recognize violations of law by guiliani and a failure to recognize, follow and uphold laws by the  NY state judge decieding the FOIL suit by the NYCLU.
> 
> They are going to arrest divot anyway 'cause his posts are not enough BS, and its treason with the above with the war, the mass murder and the subversion of duty/rights.  The perps want scathing hissing maniacal rejection.  His profanity cycle only cycles between 13 yr juvenile and 15 yr old.  No creativity.  A total failure agent, saving face for the ?th time.  Every other page trying a lie out for the 3rd or 5th time.   Pitiful sick stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no really
> 
> 
> you both are too fucking stupid for words
Click to expand...



We've come to understand that response as acceptence.  The truth has become the opposite of what you say because you are so consistent with it and fail to apply reason.  The only conclusion is that you cannot for actuall opposition so just deny, which exposes that you cannot oppose so therefore what you oppose, if you oppose is the truth.

FEMA says the core is multiple steel columns.






On 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.






Meaning FEMA lied and Robertsons information was accurately carried by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 because what is seen on 9-11 can only be concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting angle of deep prejudice in ditzers presented selectivity.  He won't recognize violations of law by guiliani and a failure to recognize, follow and uphold laws by the  NY state judge decieding the FOIL suit by the NYCLU.
> 
> They are going to arrest divot anyway 'cause his posts are not enough BS, and its treason with the above with the war, the mass murder and the subversion of duty/rights.  The perps want scathing hissing maniacal rejection.  His profanity cycle only cycles between 13 yr juvenile and 15 yr old.  No creativity.  A total failure agent, saving face for the ?th time.  Every other page trying a lie out for the 3rd or 5th time.   Pitiful sick stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no really
> 
> 
> you both are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to understand that response as acceptence.  The truth has become the opposite of what you say because you are so consistent with it and fail to apply reason.  The only conclusion is that you cannot for actuall opposition so just deny, which exposes that you cannot oppose so therefore what you oppose, if you oppose is the truth.
> 
> FEMA says the core is multiple steel columns.
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning FEMA lied and Robertsons information was accurately carried by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 because what is seen on 9-11 can only be concrete.
Click to expand...

logic and reason are anathema to you
thats why i dont bother to try it with people like you that are too fucking delusional for words to express


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no really
> 
> 
> you both are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've come to understand that response as acceptence.  The truth has become the opposite of what you say because you are so consistent with it and fail to apply reason.  The only conclusion is that you cannot for actuall opposition so just deny, which exposes that you cannot oppose so therefore what you oppose, if you oppose is the truth.
> 
> FEMA says the core is multiple steel columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 the WTC 2 core looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning FEMA lied and Robertsons information was accurately carried by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 because what is seen on 9-11 can only be concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> logic and reason are anathema to you
> thats why i dont bother to try it with people like you that are too fucking delusional for words to express
Click to expand...


Consistently your words are the opposite as what can be shown to be true.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Consistently your words are the opposite as what can be shown to be true.


another troofer doing projection

stfu MORON


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consistently your words are the opposite as what can be shown to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> another troofer doing projection
> 
> stfu MORON
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would hope to benefit from that assertion because you can perform no reasoning and have no evidence.  

My role is the director.  You as the projector, simply project assertion the opposite to what ever I define. Your failing is there is no evidence justifying the reversal.   I direct people to evidence.

I direct them to exmine this image which is an endview of the WTC 1 west core wall on the left and an interior box column forming the spire on the right.  The core area on the far left is empty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consistently your words are the opposite as what can be shown to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> another troofer doing projection
> 
> stfu MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would hope to benefit from that assertion because you can perform no reasoning and have no evidence.
> 
> My role is the director.  You as the projector, simply project assertion the opposite to what ever I define. Your failing is there is no evidence justifying the reversal.   I direct people to evidence.
> 
> I direct them to exmine this image which is an endview of the WTC 1 west core wall on the left and an interior box column forming the spire on the right.  The core area on the far left is empty.
Click to expand...

you got photos that never prove what you claim of them
you are a fucking IDIOT
and you can stick your agent bullshit where the sun dont shine, asshole


----------



## Christophera

The images confirm the concrete core the lead engineer described with information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and is consistent with the safety report to FEMA by August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. so there is no basis for your statement.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would hope to benefit from that assertion because you can perform no reasoning and have no evidence.
> 
> My role is the director.  You as the projector, simply project assertion the opposite to what ever I define. Your failing is there is no evidence justifying the reversal.   I direct people to evidence.
> 
> I direct them to exmine this image which is an endview of the WTC 1 west core wall on the left and an interior box column forming the spire on the right.  The core area on the far left is empty.


fuck off you fucking moronic troll
sheeesh
no one
not even the rest of the fucking moronic troofers agree with your concrete core because it didnt have one you dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> not even the rest of the fucking moronic troofers agree with your concrete core because it didnt have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've posted proof showing how a large part of the truth movement was deceived into believing FEMA's lie about the core.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1757141-post736.html
> 
> FEMA lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And I've posted proof showing how a large part of the truth movement was deceived into believing FEMA's lie about the core.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1757141-post736.html
> 
> FEMA lied.


asshole, FEMA didnt build the building, thus, they didnt lie
there was NO CONCRETE in the core ABOVE GRADE
when the fuck are you gonna wake up
you can not show proof of concrete that meets anyones definition of proof other than in your delusional mind that there was concrete in the core
i have show photos from during construction that prove positively no concrete in the core above grade, yet your delusional fucking moronic mind still thinks there was


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've posted proof showing how a large part of the truth movement was deceived into believing FEMA's lie about the core.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1757141-post736.html
> 
> FEMA lied.
> 
> 
> 
> asshole, FEMA didnt build the building, thus, they didnt lie
Click to expand...


I didn't say they did.  You pretend I did.



DiveCon said:


> there was NO CONCRETE in the core ABOVE GRADE



There was massive concrete above grade.  WTC 1 east core wall.







The same piece of wall from a helicopter.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've posted proof showing how a large part of the truth movement was deceived into believing FEMA's lie about the core.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1757141-post736.html
> 
> FEMA lied.
> 
> 
> 
> asshole, FEMA didnt build the building, thus, they didnt lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they did.  You pretend I did.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE in the core ABOVE GRADE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was massive concrete above grade.  WTC 1 east core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> The same piece of wall from a helicopter.
Click to expand...

and neither of those photos show concrete
show construction photos


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> asshole, FEMA didnt build the building, thus, they didnt lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they did.  You pretend I did.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE in the core ABOVE GRADE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was massive concrete above grade.  WTC 1 east core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same piece of wall from a helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and neither of those photos show concrete
> show construction photos
Click to expand...


That is what the perps would have you say, because they took them all, like they too the 1990 PBS documentary from the PBS records.

The concrete core wall at its base shows a 3x7' hallway running the length of the 12 thick base wall.

If you tthink you can show steel core coluns from construction, lets see them with adequate bracing during construction to be term "core columns" of a steel core.

SHow the official plans.

herr kaiser says they were "very well documented" but hasn't shown a single one yet.

The US government provides the total techincal equivilant of "building plans" when 3,000 are killed and it looks like the funny papers.






And the NIST disclaimer allows them to use the equivilant of funny papers to do the forensic analysis of collapse with.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they did.  You pretend I did.
> 
> 
> 
> There was massive concrete above grade.  WTC 1 east core wall.
> 
> 
> The same piece of wall from a helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> and neither of those photos show concrete
> show construction photos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perps would have you say, because they took them all, like they too the 1990 PBS documentary from the PBS records.
> 
> The concrete core wall at its base shows a 3x7' hallway running the length of the 12 thick base wall.
> 
> If you tthink you can show steel core coluns from construction, lets see them with adequate bracing during construction to be term "core columns" of a steel core.
> 
> SHow the official plans.
> 
> herr kaiser says they were "very well documented" but hasn't shown a single one yet.
> 
> The US government provides the total techincal equivilant of "building plans" when 3,000 are killed and it looks like the funny papers.
> 
> 
> 
> And the NIST disclaimer allows them to use the equivilant of funny papers to do the forensic analysis of collapse with.
Click to expand...


you're a fucking IDIOT
just shut the fuck up
sheeesh


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and neither of those photos show concrete
> show construction photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perps would have you say, because they took them all, like they too the 1990 PBS documentary from the PBS records.
> 
> The concrete core wall at its base shows a 3x7' hallway running the length of the 12 thick base wall.
> 
> If you tthink you can show steel core coluns from construction, lets see them with adequate bracing during construction to be term "core columns" of a steel core.
> 
> Show the official plans.
> 
> herr kaiser says they were "very well documented" but hasn't shown a single one yet.
> 
> The US government provides the total technical equivilant of "building plans" when 3,000 are killed and it looks like the funny papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators are using high tech methods of disinfo to remove ALL content that is posted after an image.  They support you in your efforts to kee the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and neither of those photos show concrete
> show construction photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perps would have you say, because they took them all, like they too the 1990 PBS documentary from the PBS records.
> 
> The concrete core wall at its base shows a 3x7' hallway running the length of the 12 thick base wall.
> 
> If you tthink you can show steel core coluns from construction, lets see them with adequate bracing during construction to be term "core columns" of a steel core.
> 
> SHow the official plans.
> 
> herr kaiser says they were "very well documented" but hasn't shown a single one yet.
> 
> The US government provides the total techincal equivilant of "building plans" when 3,000 are killed and it looks like the funny papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the NIST disclaimer allows them to use the equivilant of funny papers to do the forensic analysis of collapse with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're a fucking IDIOT
> just shut the fuck up
> sheeesh
Click to expand...


Are you going to lie again and try to say that is NOT the only official depiction of the towers core?  Are you going to lie again and say you've already posted links to other plans?

I you do it will be to support the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you going to lie again and try to say that is NOT the only official depiction of the towers core?  Are you going to lie again and say you've already posted links to other plans?
> 
> I you do it will be to support the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.


you are the fucking liar
seek out professional help, you REALLY need it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to lie again and try to say that is NOT the only official depiction of the towers core?  Are you going to lie again and say you've already posted links to other plans?
> 
> I you do it will be to support the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> you are the fucking liar
> seek out professional help, you REALLY need it
Click to expand...


If I have evidence, and can also show laws were violated relating to the investigation into cause of death, the professional help is needed is *law enforcement* for dealing with you and those you work to protect.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to lie again and try to say that is NOT the only official depiction of the towers core?  Are you going to lie again and say you've already posted links to other plans?
> 
> I you do it will be to support the perpetrators secret means of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> you are the fucking liar
> seek out professional help, you REALLY need it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I have evidence, and can also show laws were violated relating to the investigation into cause of death, the professional help is needed is *law enforcement* for dealing with you and those you work to protect.
Click to expand...

no, what you have are delusional rantings and nothing more


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the fucking liar
> seek out professional help, you REALLY need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have evidence, and can also show laws were violated relating to the investigation into cause of death, the professional help is needed is *law enforcement* for dealing with you and those you work to protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, what you have are delusional rantings and nothing more
Click to expand...


That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think, so you pretend to think that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have evidence, and can also show laws were violated relating to the investigation into cause of death, the professional help is needed is *law enforcement* for dealing with you and those you work to protect.
> 
> 
> 
> no, what you have are delusional rantings and nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think, so you pretend to think that.
Click to expand...

^^^^ see????

delusional rantings


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.[/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
Click to expand...


Such bullshit.  There were zillions of photos taken.
9-11 Research: Ground Zero
World Trade Center Disaster
World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
Amazing 9/11 WTC Ground Zero Photo Collection
TIME: Photos: Digging Out Ground Zero

I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> 
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.  There were zillions of photos taken.
> 9-11 Research: Ground Zero
> World Trade Center Disaster
> World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
> Amazing 9/11 WTC Ground Zero Photo Collection
> TIME: Photos: Digging Out Ground Zero
> 
> I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls.
Click to expand...

it wont matter how much proof you show this moron
he is totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.  There were zillions of photos taken.
> 9-11 Research: Ground Zero
> World Trade Center Disaster
> World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
> Amazing 9/11 WTC Ground Zero Photo Collection
> TIME: Photos: Digging Out Ground Zero
> 
> I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls.
Click to expand...


All of the testimony from independent cources verifies the concrete, as do many images from 9-11.  As a portion of the top of WTC 2 cores falls onto WTC 3 with a few pieces of perimeter walls around it.






Then the "Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992" had this in it.  Photocopied in a public Library in London, then scanned and posted online.


----------



## kyzr

kyzr said:


> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
> b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.
> c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
> d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
> e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core
> walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
> Plus, part-B of the question:
> what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
> The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
> If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> *Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>*
> If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> *Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*
Click to expand...

stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such bullshit.  There were zillions of photos taken.
> 9-11 Research: Ground Zero
> World Trade Center Disaster
> World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
> Amazing 9/11 WTC Ground Zero Photo Collection
> TIME: Photos: Digging Out Ground Zero
> 
> I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of the testimony from independent cources verifies the concrete, as do many images from 9-11.  As the top of WTC 2 cores falls onto WTC 3 with a few pieces of perimeter walls around it.
Click to expand...


All of what independent testimony?  State your qualified sources.  the expert engineers who know, say no concrete core walls.  Which crackheads think there were concrete core walls??


----------



## kyzr

kyzr said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious how the perpetrators allow such disrespect for the living who try to find justice for the dead and protect the living and help them with their grief by bringing the best closure of all, understanding.
> The children that lost parent will deeply appreciate that, whenever it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With every thread you make, you do a good enough job of that by yourself. You don't need me to help you make a fool of yourself and disrespect the dead.   Though I would say hire these guys, you probably think they are part of the conspiracy:   If you had money, you could hire these guys:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing stupid is doing was perpetrating this moronic thread.  The SNs piloted the jets, the SNs killed 3,000 Americans.
Click to expand...

You still have zero proof of concrete chunks all over ground zero....


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> With every thread you make, you do a good enough job of that by yourself. You don't need me to help you make a fool of yourself and disrespect the dead.   Though I would say hire these guys, you probably think they are part of the conspiracy:   If you had money, you could hire these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing stupid is doing was perpetrating this moronic thread.  The SNs piloted the jets, the SNs killed 3,000 Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have zero proof of concrete chunks all over ground zero....
Click to expand...


I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.

Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.






Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.

If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing stupid is doing was perpetrating this moronic thread.  The SNs piloted the jets, the SNs killed 3,000 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> You still have zero proof of concrete chunks all over ground zero....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.
> 
> Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.
> 
> If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.
Click to expand...

that is more than likely a FLOOR moron, not a wall
since there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have zero proof of concrete chunks all over ground zero....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.
> 
> Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.
> 
> If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is more than likely a FLOOR moron, not a wall
> since there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE
Click to expand...


herr kaiser cannot answer.

Here is an image of the same piece of concrete taken from a helicopter.  Where did what you call a floor fall from?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> herr kaiser cannot answer.
> 
> Here is an image of the same piece of concrete taken from a helicopter.  Where did what you call a floor fall from?


you are so fucking stupid you actually think your pics HAVE to be in every fucking post
you just think everyone else on the internet is incapable of seeing those same pics you've posted a 100 fucking times
stop wasiting so fucking much bandwidth moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> herr kaiser cannot answer.
> 
> Here is an image of the same piece of concrete taken from a helicopter.  Where did what you call a floor fall from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid you actually think your pics HAVE to be in every fucking post
> you just think everyone else on the internet is incapable of seeing those same pics you've posted a 100 fucking times
> stop wasiting so fucking much bandwidth moron
Click to expand...


Where did what you call a "floor" fall from?

Uh, 3,000 innocent people have been murdered and the cause of death is invalid and you find bandwidth an issue.  Sick.  If you weren't an agent for the perpetrators this discussion would be long over because you would have recognized the facts and this site would suffice to educate people to the FEMA deception,

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.

but nooooooo, you have to deny it which means people might not see the evidence because you are filling up the pages with the perpetrators recommended evasions.

So, FEMA said this was what the core of the Twin towers looked like,






but, on 9-11 we see this, which bears no resemblence to the diagram above which is the ONLY graphic depiction in existence of the core from official sources.






And that is obviously is concrete, just at the lead engineer informed Newsweek on September 13, 2001 wherein they identify a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

idiot


----------



## candycorn

christophera =


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing stupid is doing was perpetrating this moronic thread.  The SNs piloted the jets, the SNs killed 3,000 Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> You still have zero proof of concrete chunks all over ground zero....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.    Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.
> 
> Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.
> 
> If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.
Click to expand...

Here is one closeup, proving that some photographers were allowed to take photos after9/11, and that there was no debris showing 3' thick concrete walls.  All you collapse photos show are the unreinforced lightweight concrete floors turning to dust.





Look in the far pile and you can see the box columns that made up the core steel.  

Your turn show me massive reinforced concrete wall chunks.  If you can't you lose.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.[/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
Click to expand...


Such bullshit.  There were zillions of photos taken.
9-11 Research: Ground Zero
World Trade Center Disaster
World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
Amazing 9/11 WTC Ground Zero Photo Collection
TIME: Photos: Digging Out Ground Zero

I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls


----------



## kyzr

kyzr said:


> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
> b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.
> c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
> d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
> e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core
> walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
> Plus, part-B of the question:
> what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
> The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
> If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> *Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>*
> If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> *Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*
Click to expand...

stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have zero proof of concrete chunks all over ground zero....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.    Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.
> 
> Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.
> 
> If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is one closeup, proving that some photographers were allowed to take photos after9/11, and that there was no debris showing 3' thick concrete walls.  All you collapse photos show are the unreinforced lightweight concrete floors turning to dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the far pile and you can see the box columns that made up the core steel.
> 
> Your turn show me massive reinforced concrete wall chunks.  If you can't you lose.
Click to expand...


The steel you assert existed in the core area was continuous box column.  You assert a collapse.  Such steel will be mostly in one piece or show extreme bending to the point of trauma tear, fracture and break.

There is NOTHING like that anywhere in the photo.

This piece of concrete is so big, that posting the image will mess up the  page.  It is the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.  It is so huge it has a 3x7 foot utility hall running the length of it.  The hall was used to make connections between the plumbing cast into the wall and that coming up fro the foundation.

Below, to the left of the flag is the same piece of concrete.  Because that piece of concrete survived, 25 people were not crushed inthe stairway behind it.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....



Like ditzcon, you lie.

You are not answering and you are not accountable.

This is the only official depiction of the core structure of the Twins.






You stated it was well documented.  The only plans that exist come fron silverstein and they have been digitally altered to appear as final drawings.

http://algoxy.com/psych/whatis9-11Disinfo_fakeplan.html


----------



## creativedreams

Here, let me slow it down for you. Listen and learn....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nc5_5IJek8[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.    Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.
> 
> Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.
> 
> If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one closeup, proving that some photographers were allowed to take photos after9/11, and that there was no debris showing 3' thick concrete walls.  All you collapse photos show are the unreinforced lightweight concrete floors turning to dust.
> 
> 
> Look in the far pile and you can see the box columns that made up the core steel.
> 
> Your turn show me massive reinforced concrete wall chunks.  If you can't you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The steel you assert existed in the core area was continuous box column.  You assert a collapse.  Such steel will be mostly in one piece or show extreme bending to the point of trauma tear, fracture and break.
> 
> There is NOTHING like that anywhere in the photo.
> 
> This piece of concrete is so big, that posting the image will mess up the  page.  It is the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.  It is so huge it has a 3x7 foot utility hall running the length of it.  The hall was used to make connections between the plumbing cast into the wall and that coming up fro the foundation.
> 
> Below, to the left of the flag is the same piece of concrete.  Because that piece of concrete survived, 25 people were not crushed inthe stairway behind it.
Click to expand...

those are box columns you dumbfuck


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like ditzcon, you lie.
> 
> You are not answering and you are not accountable.
> 
> This is the only official depiction of the core structure of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> You stated it was well documented.  The only plans that exist come fron silverstein and they have been digitally altered to appear as final drawings.
> 
> The faked WTC 1 plans
Click to expand...

you are the proven liar, asswipe
you should be flushed


----------



## manu1959

is someone asserting that there was a solid concrete core at the center of the wtc.....

http://news.webshots.com/album/553549502zqAUhE

ok waldo...find the concrete core....


----------



## DiveCon

manu1959 said:


> is someone asserting that there was a solid concrete core at the center of the wtc.....
> 
> World Trade Center Construction pictures from history photos on webshots
> 
> ok waldo...find the concrete core....


you disinfo agent you


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> is someone asserting that there was a solid concrete core at the center of the wtc.....
> 
> World Trade Center Construction pictures from history photos on webshots
> 
> ok waldo...find the concrete core....



An animation showing the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 exploding, to a point, then toppling and falling into the core.






An image showing the same piece of concrete shear wall as in the video frames above but taken from a helicopter.






The core of WTC 2 after all of the steel has gone down.








*Your turn to show steel core columns in the core, ...... if they existed.*


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.    Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.
> 
> Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.
> 
> If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one closeup, proving that some photographers were allowed to take photos after9/11, and that there was no debris showing 3' thick concrete walls.  All you collapse photos show are the unreinforced lightweight concrete floors turning to dust.
> 
> Look in the far pile and you can see the box columns that made up the core steel.
> Your turn show me massive reinforced concrete wall chunks.  If you can't you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The steel you assert existed in the core area was continuous box column.  You assert a collapse.  Such steel will be mostly in one piece or show extreme bending to the point of trauma tear, fracture and break.
> 
> There is NOTHING like that anywhere in the photo.
> 
> This piece of concrete is so big, that posting the image will mess up the  page.  It is the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.  It is so huge it has a 3x7 foot utility hall running the length of it.  The hall was used to make connections between the plumbing cast into the wall and that coming up fro the foundation.
> Below, to the left of the flag is the same piece of concrete.  Because that piece of concrete survived, 25 people were not crushed inthe stairway behind it.
Click to expand...


You lose.  Only an idiot thinks that steel columns are inside a concrete wall.  You obviously have no idea what you are looking at, or how the WTC towers were designed.  You don't see any rebars sticking out do you?  Concrete walls need lots of rebars....I don't see any.

Those are steel columns...yes they are..uh-huh, steel columns, not concrete walls.  Those great big box columns are core column sections, just like the drawings show, unless you think that Giuliani carried them there at night just to throw us off?  he is one clever sneaky FBI dude isn't he?  What a moronic thread this is.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is someone asserting that there was a solid concrete core at the center of the wtc.....ok waldo...find the concrete core....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An animation showing the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 exploding, to a point, then toppling and falling into the core.
> An image showing the same piece of concrete shear wall as in the video frames above but taken from a helicopter.
> The core of WTC 2 after all of the steel has gone down.
> 
> *Your turn to show steel core columns in the core, ...... if they existed.*
Click to expand...


Your photos of dust clouds doesn't show any concrete wall chunks.  My photos show many box columns that were only used in the core.  You lose because you can't show any 3' thick reinforced wall sections, and I showed you many box columns.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is someone asserting that there was a solid concrete core at the center of the wtc.....ok waldo...find the concrete core....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An animation showing the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 exploding, to a point, then toppling and falling into the core.
> An image showing the same piece of concrete shear wall as in the video frames above but taken from a helicopter.
> The core of WTC 2 after all of the steel has gone down.
> 
> *Your turn to show steel core columns in the core, ...... if they existed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your photos of dust clouds doesn't show any concrete wall chunks.  My photos show many box columns that were only used in the core.  You lose because you can't show any 3' thick reinforced wall sections, and I showed you many box columns.
Click to expand...

he has had lots of photos proving the steel column core, he just denies they have ever been posted
hes a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one closeup, proving that some photographers were allowed to take photos after9/11, and that there was no debris showing 3' thick concrete walls.  All you collapse photos show are the unreinforced lightweight concrete floors turning to dust.
> 
> 
> Look in the far pile and you can see the box columns that made up the core steel.
> 
> Your turn show me massive reinforced concrete wall chunks.  If you can't you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel you assert existed in the core area was continuous box column.  You assert a collapse.  Such steel will be mostly in one piece or show extreme bending to the point of trauma tear, fracture and break.
> 
> There is NOTHING like that anywhere in the photo.
> 
> This piece of concrete is so big, that posting the image will mess up the  page.  It is the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.  It is so huge it has a 3x7 foot utility hall running the length of it.  The hall was used to make connections between the plumbing cast into the wall and that coming up fro the foundation.
> 
> Below, to the left of the flag is the same piece of concrete.  Because that piece of concrete survived, 25 people were not crushed inthe stairway behind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are box columns you dumbfuck
Click to expand...


I didn't remove the photo that is not there to refer to.  Your efforts to confuse only show that you protect the perpetrators. 

The photo did not have any FULL LENGTH columns involved with a pancake collapse.  herr kaiser has not yet posted any.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steel you assert existed in the core area was continuous box column.  You assert a collapse.  Such steel will be mostly in one piece or show extreme bending to the point of trauma tear, fracture and break.
> 
> There is NOTHING like that anywhere in the photo.
> 
> This piece of concrete is so big, that posting the image will mess up the  page.  It is the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.  It is so huge it has a 3x7 foot utility hall running the length of it.  The hall was used to make connections between the plumbing cast into the wall and that coming up fro the foundation.
> 
> Below, to the left of the flag is the same piece of concrete.  Because that piece of concrete survived, 25 people were not crushed inthe stairway behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> those are box columns you dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't remove the photo that is not there to refer to.  Your efforts to confuse only show that you protect the perpetrators.
> 
> The photo did not have any FULL LENGTH columns involved with a pancake collapse.  herr kaiser has not yet posted any.
Click to expand...

you are not a liar, i will correct myself
you are just a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is someone asserting that there was a solid concrete core at the center of the wtc.....ok waldo...find the concrete core....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An animation showing the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 exploding, to a point, then toppling and falling into the core.
> An image showing the same piece of concrete shear wall as in the video frames above but taken from a helicopter.
> The core of WTC 2 after all of the steel has gone down.
> 
> *Your turn to show steel core columns in the core, ...... if they existed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your photos of dust clouds doesn't show any concrete wall chunks.  My photos show many box columns that were only used in the core.  You lose because you can't show any 3' thick reinforced wall sections, and I showed you many box columns.
Click to expand...


You pretend to be confused, as the perpetrators would want when you are exposed in your service to their interests of secret methods of mass murder.  

You have shown no steel core columns at ground zero that have suffered a pancake collapse.  Your post is gibberish.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is someone asserting that there was a solid concrete core at the center of the wtc.....ok waldo...find the concrete core....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An animation showing the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 exploding, to a point, then toppling and falling into the core.
> An image showing the same piece of concrete shear wall as in the video frames above but taken from a helicopter.
> The core of WTC 2 after all of the steel has gone down.
> 
> *Your turn to show steel core columns in the core, ...... if they existed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your photos of dust clouds doesn't show any concrete wall chunks.  My photos show many box columns that were only used in the core.  You lose because you can't show any 3' thick reinforced wall sections, and I showed you many box columns.
Click to expand...


We need to see box columns that are bent, folded into wads, as would happen with 47 steel core columns that must be 100% fillet welded.   I reasonably expect to see 200 foot of column wadded into a balls because of pancaking floors.  DO NOT SHOW ME 40 FOOT long sections with square cut ends if you are trying to argue for collapse AND steel core columns.

Collapse does not generate square cut column ends.

Do you understand herr kaiser?


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> An animation showing the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 exploding, to a point, then toppling and falling into the core.
> An image showing the same piece of concrete shear wall as in the video frames above but taken from a helicopter.
> The core of WTC 2 after all of the steel has gone down.
> 
> *Your turn to show steel core columns in the core, ...... if they existed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos of dust clouds doesn't show any concrete wall chunks.  My photos show many box columns that were only used in the core.  You lose because you can't show any 3' thick reinforced wall sections, and I showed you many box columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to see box columns that are bent, folded into wads, as would happen with 47 steel core columns that must be 100% fillet welded.   I reasonably expect to see 200 foot of column wadded into a balls because of pancaking floors.  DO NOT SHOW ME 40 FOOT long sections with square cut ends if you are trying to argue for collapse AND steel core columns.
> 
> Collapse does not generate square cut column ends.
> 
> Do you understand herr kaiser?
Click to expand...


Columns aren't 100% fillet welded dunce.  You have no clue what you're talking about, sane people plainly see box column sections.  Box columns are there, concrete wall chunks are not.
You lose.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 10 times the independently verified evidence than you do for steel core columns and can say that which your masters, ther perpetrators would approve of, that the concrete broke up.    Imagine that massive piece of concrete falling 400 feet.
> 
> Show me one piece steel core columns that have been subjected to and failed because of your panacaking floors.  And, THEN the steel core columns you and FEMA try to assert existed id indeed exist, THEN they would be seen folded and bent into massive bundles.  Show me those continuous steel core columns at grond zero after the pancaking floors bend them into wads.
> 
> If all you can find is cut up columns, you will have to explain how they were cut, because you cannot have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one closeup, proving that some photographers were allowed to take photos after9/11, and that there was no debris showing 3' thick concrete walls.  All you collapse photos show are the unreinforced lightweight concrete floors turning to dust.
> 
> Look in the far pile and you can see the box columns that made up the core steel.
> Your turn show me massive reinforced concrete wall chunks.  If you can't you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The steel you assert existed in the core area was continuous box column.  You assert a collapse.  Such steel will be mostly in one piece or show extreme bending to the point of trauma tear, fracture and break.
> 
> There is NOTHING like that anywhere in the photo.
> 
> This piece of concrete is so big, that posting the image will mess up the  page.  It is the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.  It is so huge it has a 3x7 foot utility hall running the length of it.  The hall was used to make connections between the plumbing cast into the wall and that coming up fro the foundation.
> Below, to the left of the flag is the same piece of concrete.  Because that piece of concrete survived, 25 people were not crushed inthe stairway behind it.
Click to expand...


You lose.  Only an idiot thinks that steel columns are inside a concrete wall.  You obviously have no idea what you are looking at, or how the WTC towers were designed.  You don't see any rebars sticking out do you?  Concrete walls need lots of rebars....I don't see any.

Those are steel columns...yes they are..uh-huh, steel columns, not concrete walls.  Those great big box columns are core column sections, just like the drawings show, unless you think that Giuliani carried them there at night just to throw us off?  he is one clever sneaky FBI dude isn't he?  What a moronic thread this is.


----------



## kyzr

kyzr said:


> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
> b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.
> c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
> d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
> e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core
> walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
> Plus, part-B of the question:
> what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
> The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
> If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> *Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>*
> If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> *Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*
Click to expand...

stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where the truth movement gets its plans for the Twins?  From Larry Silverstein.
> 
> Those are linked from the ae911truth.org website
> 
> North Tower Blueprints
> 
> Then it turns out that Gregg Roberts of AE911Truth works with Dwain Deets and Jim Hoffman where the ae911truth.org blueprint links lead.  Deets has connections to military as does Hoffman and has worked for decades in the drone industry.  Full story here.
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST connected to Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts connected to Jones, connected to Silverstein *ALL BY THE STEEL CORE COLUMN DESIGN* that cannot be independently evidenced with verified data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, so show me the big chunks of 3' thick reinforced concrete all over the ground.[/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plans from silverstein have been digitally altered to appear ad refined drawings by the addition of revision tables.  The anomalies found inthe revision tables show that fact.  They are not the final plans or even close.  They are the first preliminaries that went to Yamasaki.  Grossly obsolete.  Get the official plans to make your point about steel core columns and show the interconnecting braces.
> 
> One pixel wide space and pixel straight lines are not possible with a scan of a pencil drawing at that scale.
> 
> If the plans are real show the sheets that define the diagonal and horizontal braces between the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> No cameras were allowed at ground zero because the perpetrators did not want pictures of the massive concrete that did survive the fall.
> 
> *Who Started The War on Photography? « Photofocus
> Rudy Giuliani, seemed to declare war on photographers. He had the police block off more than a square mile surrounding the World Trade Center, calling it a crime scene. The Mayor ordered that anyone with a camera who even stopped or stood still near the area should be arrested and jailed.*
Click to expand...


Such bullshit.  There were zillions of photos taken.
9-11 Research: Ground Zero
World Trade Center Disaster
World Trade Center, around September 21, 2001
Amazing 9/11 WTC Ground Zero Photo Collection
TIME: Photos: Digging Out Ground Zero

I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls


----------



## creativedreams

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls
> 
> 
> 
> There may or may not have been a concrete elevator core.....
> 
> Every picture of ground zero is evidence of explosives used.
> 
> EVERYTHING but the steel was exploded into pulverized  dust BEFORE it even hits the ground.
Click to expand...


----------



## creativedreams

Even the Governor makes a statement about how he is baffled about how there is *NO CONCRETE...*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDuBi8KyOhw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDuBi8KyOhw[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

creativedreams said:


> Even the Governor makes a statement about how he is baffled about how there is *NO CONCRETE...*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDuBi8KyOhw



He was baffled at how the concrete he knew was there turned to dust.  He states it was all turned to dust.

Collapse cannot do this.

Concrete can be easily fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed high explosives, steel cannot.

IF, explosives are placed like that in concrete, pressures increase, the shock wave increases, the concrete will not only fall freely, that which is still intact particle or aggregate, but that concrete very close to the blast center will be reduced to an extremely fine particulate mix.

It will be intensely heated so it can rise and float to be distributed by wind.

The concrete is seen on 9-11 surrounding the core.






Even David Chandlers video shows a massive object, It seems too thick to be a perimeter wall, toppling out of the tower with mass particulate streaming off of it.  I think it is a piece of the core wall.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nc5_5IJek8[/ame][/QUOTE]


----------



## Christophera

Notice, 157 pages and not ONE image showing steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

The agents of the infiltration will say, "not one image of concrete at construction".  Of course they know that all of those were removed from public archives before 9-11.  Just like the 2 hour PBS documentary I viewed in 1990 was removed from the PBS digital archives.

Dr. Ron LArsen, Ph.D, physics (specialty in material testing, destructive and non destructive) updates his search for the documentary and the records of it that were found.  How a copy was found but intercepted 3 times in shipping.

He and I in an excerpt from his 2007 web radio show.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## kyzr

kyzr said:


> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
> b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.
> c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
> d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
> e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core
> walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
> Plus, part-B of the question:
> what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
> The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
> If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> *Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>*
> If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> *Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*
Click to expand...

stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....


----------



## kyzr

creativedreams said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I can post a hundred different sources of 911 photos of the aftermath, none of the photos show massive chunks of reinforced concrete because there were no concrete core walls
> 
> 
> 
> There may or may not have been a concrete elevator core.....
> 
> Every picture of ground zero is evidence of explosives used.
> 
> EVERYTHING but the steel was exploded into pulverized  dust BEFORE it even hits the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  "there may or may not have been concrete core walls"....Thank you.  There obviously were not.  None were constructed, and none were found on the ground after the collapse.
> 
> 2. I beg to differ about the use of explosives.  There is absolutely no sign of anything except the upper floors collapsing on the floors below collapsing and pulverizing everything on the way down.  If you know what an explosive demolition looks like, that ain't it.    Explosives collapse from the bottom not the top.  Especially when we know that a 150-Ton jet liner just impacted the towers.  I'm amazed that the towers didn't collapse immediately, they were not designed to support a 150T jet liner, especially after a 500mph impact.  You already conceded that there was absolutely no way for anyone to plant and wire the buildings with explosives unnoticed.
> 
> 3. The lightweight concrete floors are not reinforced and its not surprising that they pulverized to dust during the collapse.  The "shaftwalls" are also like plaster with no reinforcing and are easily pulverized.  The debris looks like mangled steel and dust, which is what the experts expected.
> 
> 4. There is no sign of explosives, no outward blasts, no collapse from the bottom, the fire weakened the steel, the planes cut 35% of the perimeter columns, the remaining columns couldn't support the load during a fire.  Its not an engineering surprise how the towers collapsed, it is a miracle that they stood long enough for most of the occupants to vacate.
> 
> 5. Your link to YOUR BOOK!!!  Shows ulterior motives.  No wonder you are debating so dishonestly, there is no conspiracy and no bad publicity, except that your "conspiracy" is sooooo stupid that no one with a brain believes you.  So that leaves just you and Dennis Kucinich as co-conspiracy morons.
> Your BOOK??   Hope you sell about 2-copies.  Thats two more than "thanked" you for your moronic thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....



*Correct, you are stopped.*  You have no evidence.

Show the core columns in the core area on 9-11 if they existed, NO, your master stole the images of concrete at construction so you'll have to go to them to see construction pics with concrete.  Just like the missing 2 hour PBS video they stole from PBS when they infiltrated it.  A 2,007 search for it found it listed in libraries.  Listen to this audio from Dr. Ron Larsens, Ph.D, physics web radio show I co hosted with him.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

Then back up your statement about this NOT being the only official depiction of the core.


----------



## DiveCon

and christophera(AKA Mr Brown) is proving he is fucking INSANE again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and christophera(AKA Mr Brown) is proving he is fucking INSANE again



Proving how incrediblly weak herr kaisers position is.  And your criminal tendencies supporting secret methods of mass murder by ignoring the  violations of law that enabled the FEMA decepton.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and christophera(AKA Mr Brown) is proving he is fucking INSANE again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving how incrediblly weak herr kaisers position is.  And your criminal tendencies supporting secret methods of mass murder by ignoring the  violations of law that enabled the FEMA decepton.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking IDIOT
and thats what has been proven


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and christophera(AKA Mr Brown) is proving he is fucking INSANE again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving how incrediblly weak herr kaisers position is.  And your criminal tendencies supporting secret methods of mass murder by ignoring the  violations of law that enabled the FEMA decepton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and thats what has been proven
Click to expand...


Correct.

FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.

This was not how the Twin tower core was configured.






It was a concrete tube as was seen on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proving how incrediblly weak herr kaisers position is.  And your criminal tendencies supporting secret methods of mass murder by ignoring the  violations of law that enabled the FEMA decepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats what has been proven  is that you are a fucking MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> This was not how the Twin tower core was configured.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a concrete tube as was seen on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.
Click to expand...

dont make changes to a post that changes the content asshole


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proving how incrediblly weak herr kaisers position is.  And your criminal tendencies supporting secret methods of mass murder by ignoring the  violations of law that enabled the FEMA decepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats what has been proven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> This was not how the Twin tower core was configured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a concrete tube as was seen on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> dont make changes to a post that changes the content asshole



Your post was in error, I fixed it.

So it's okay for  guiliani to take the towers plans and hide them with the courts protect their hiding when the plans are vital to a valid analysis of cause of death but my correcting your error intended to keep methods of mass murder secret is okay, Riiiiiiight.

Such confirms your crimnal tendencies.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and thats what has been proven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> This was not how the Twin tower core was configured.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a concrete tube as was seen on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont make changes to a post that changes the content asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post was in error, I fixed it.
> 
> So it's okay for  guiliani to take the towers plans and hide them with the courts protect their hiding when the plans are vital to a valid analysis of cause of death but my correcting your error intended to keep methods of mass murder secret is okay, Riiiiiiight.
> 
> Such confirms your crimnal tendencies.
Click to expand...

and you LIE once again


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> This was not how the Twin tower core was configured.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a concrete tube as was seen on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont make changes to a post that changes the content asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post was in error, I fixed it.
> 
> So it's okay for  guiliani to take the towers plans and hide them with the courts protect their hiding when the plans are vital to a valid analysis of cause of death but my correcting your error intended to keep methods of mass murder secret is okay, Riiiiiiight.
> 
> Such confirms your crimnal tendencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you LIE once again
Click to expand...


The evidence shows the reverse to be true and your behavior consistently reinforces the notion.

You haven't even logically recognized that Robertson would have asked for a correction or Newsweek immediately corrected IF there was an error.

You are unreasonable.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You haven't even logically recognized that Robertson would have asked for a correction or Newsweek immediately corrected IF there was an error.
> 
> You are unreasonable.



1. how do you know he didnt ask for one?
2. how do you know he would have?
3. how do you know he even saw the error?

and then there is the PBS interview with robertson which states the core has no concrete. 
NOVA | Transcripts | Why the Towers Fell | PBS

then there all the pictures of the core being built from steel but no pictures of the core being built with concrete.

the evidence is overwhelming that the core was built from steel without concrete. sorry. you lose.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct, you are stopped.*  You have no evidence.
> 
> Show the core columns in the core area on 9-11 if they existed, NO, your master stole the images of concrete at construction so you'll have to go to them to see construction pics with concrete.  Just like the missing 2 hour PBS video they stole from PBS when they infiltrated it.  A 2,007 search for it found it listed in libraries.  Listen to this audio from Dr. Ron Larsens, Ph.D, physics web radio show I co hosted with him.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Then back up your statement about this NOT being the only official depiction of the core.
Click to expand...







This is your photo.  It shows perimeter columns right/left and steel core columns in the center, the columns that you mis-identified as concrete wall.  Case closed.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct, you are stopped.*  You have no evidence.
> 
> Show the core columns in the core area on 9-11 if they existed, NO, your master stole the images of concrete at construction so you'll have to go to them to see construction pics with concrete.  Just like the missing 2 hour PBS video they stole from PBS when they infiltrated it.  A 2,007 search for it found it listed in libraries.  Listen to this audio from Dr. Ron Larsens, Ph.D, physics web radio show I co hosted with him.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Then back up your statement about this NOT being the only official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your photo.  It shows perimeter columns right/left and steel core columns in the center, the columns that you mis-identified as concrete wall.  Case closed.
Click to expand...


Far left, far right, perimeter columns.  Just left of old glory are the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core wall at its base.  Which has a 3x7 foot utility hallway running its length.

Here is the 3rd floor core plan and it shows that there should be an air shaft, a steam shaft or an elevator there.

Proving the concrete core and disproving the silverstein plans all in one.

The FEMA deception,

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct, you are stopped.*  You have no evidence.
> 
> Show the core columns in the core area on 9-11 if they existed, NO, your master stole the images of concrete at construction so you'll have to go to them to see construction pics with concrete.  Just like the missing 2 hour PBS video they stole from PBS when they infiltrated it.  A 2,007 search for it found it listed in libraries.  Listen to this audio from Dr. Ron Larsens, Ph.D, physics web radio show I co hosted with him.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Then back up your statement about this NOT being the only official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your photo.  It shows perimeter columns right/left and steel core columns in the center, the columns that you mis-identified as concrete wall.  Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left, far right, perimeter columns.  Just left of old glory are the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core wall at its base.  Which has a 3x7 foot utility hallway running its length.
> 
> Here is the 3rd floor core plan and it shows that there should be an air shaft, a steam shaft or an elevator there.  Proving the concrete core and disproving the silverstein plans all in one.
> The FEMA deception,
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


Your partial plan shows no concrete core walls. and your link to YOUR BOOK!!!  Shows ulterior motives.  No wonder you are debating so dishonestly, there is no conspiracy and no bad publicity.  
Except that your "conspiracy" is sooooo stupid that no one with a brain believes you.  So that leaves just you and Dennis Kucinich as co-conspiracy morons.  

Your BOOK??

Hope you sell about 2-copies.  Thats two more than "thanked" you for your moronic thread.


----------



## kyzr

kyzr said:


> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
> b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.
> c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
> d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
> e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core
> walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
> Plus, part-B of the question:
> what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  This thread is not about what brought the towers down, it is about what was brought down, the towers themselves.  The towers survived 110mph winds, and they were designed for 120mph, while probably capable of surviving 140mph because the method of construction was so good.  The concrete tubular core kept the steel perfectly aligned in its maximum load bearing position.  The hat truss was bearing on the top of the concrete tube which absolutely made the moment frames and transfer of sway into compression loads optimized.  Moment frames and that transfer with that mechanism do not work well all in the same material because that which is trying to resist the flex, flexes as much as that which it is trying to brace and stiffen.  The core resisted torsion supremely, so oscillation was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
> The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  They were also fine until the sunlight of September 11, 2001 hit them.  Off topic herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
> If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> *Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>*
> If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> *Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*
Click to expand...

stop stonewalling, I'm not stopping....no one will buy your book unless your conspiracy makes sense, and IT MAKES NO SENSE.  Its stupid.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

Your proclaimed core is a physical impossibility. Here is a drawing of what you claim existed.





Physical eyewitness descriptions of WTC1's lobby disagree with you 

There are photos that prove you wrong.

I have spoken to people who worked there and they say that the towers were the same in the lobby and that BOTH had access to elevators from outside the core.

Where are your photos that show the walls of the WTC1 lobby with no access? Where are your eyewitnesses that worked there who agree with you? Have you spoken to any of them?

You have nothing but your own assumptions and that's it.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

As far as your claim that that the plans were fake, how come I can match any actual picture to the plans from either construction photos or debris photos?

Show me one photo that doesn't match the plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Chris,
> 
> As far as your claim that that the plans were fake, how come I can match any actual picture to the plans from either construction photos or debris photos?
> 
> Show me one photo that doesn't match the plans.


because Mr Brown is totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Physical eyewitness descriptions of WTC1's lobby disagree with you



Blah, blah, blah, text.

You are a disinformation agent and have been busted photoshopping WTC 2 images to appear as WTC 1 because you have no evidence of steel core columns.  Those plans have been digitally altered and come from the guy that made billions off of the 3,000 murders to appear as final drawings, silverstein.  They are obsolete beyond description and shown to be faked.

SUBSTANCE

The faked WTC 1 plans
The faked WTC 1 plans

And there is a page all about you and breakfornews.com where you were first busted photoshopping, evidence and everything.

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne

You support the secret methods of mass murder and work for the perps.  You have no independently verified evidence for the supposed steel core columns.

Only the concrete core has independently verified evidence.  Here.

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers

You promote the FEMA deception.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris,
> 
> As far as your claim that that the plans were fake, how come I can match any actual picture to the plans from either construction photos or debris photos?
> 
> Show me one photo that doesn't match the plans.



Notice gamit says "debris photos", not ground zero.

Here is the concrete core wall at its base with a 3x7 unitily hallway running the lenght of it.  Huge plumbing cast into the core walls was connected via access of the hallway.

Here is the 3rd floor core plan and it can be seen that the north side core of WTC 1 is supposed to have a steam shaft, air shaft or an elevator where that massive concrete wall is.

The original, total sheet.

3rd floor core plan

The vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.  This picture taken fro the street is closer and clear than the helicopter photos that the truth movement has been fed as misinfo.  Left and right of the central crane are guide rail support steel with butt plates on top.  Such methods of joining vertical steel is totally inadequate for "core columns".  Too weak.  It makes fast alignment for elevator guide rail support steel.






"Core Columns" must have a 100% fillet weld as seen here on this "I" I beam, but on all four sides.  Then they are of maximum strength as a continuous steel column.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Notice gamit says "debris photos", not ground zero.
> 
> Here is the concrete core wall at its base with a 3x7 unitily hallway running the lenght of it.  Huge plumbing cast into the core walls was connected via access of the hallway.


you altered the picture. i dont see any concrete core.

dude, terrorists flew planes into buildings. the buildings fell down and killed lots of innocent people. i dont really give a fuck if an airshaft on the third floor is in the building plans or if the terrorists have moustaches. it doesnt really fucking matter.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice gamit says "debris photos", not ground zero.
> 
> Here is the concrete core wall at its base with a 3x7 unitily hallway running the lenght of it.  Huge plumbing cast into the core walls was connected via access of the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> you altered the picture. i dont see any concrete core.
Click to expand...


I noticed you have no evidence.

Prove I altered the image.

Here is 400+ feet of the WTC 2 concrete core with all of the exterior steel having fallen.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice gamit says "debris photos", not ground zero.
> 
> Here is the concrete core wall at its base with a 3x7 unitily hallway running the lenght of it.  Huge plumbing cast into the core walls was connected via access of the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> you altered the picture. i dont see any concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you have no evidence.
> 
> Prove I altered the image.
> 
> Here is 400+ feet of the WTC 2 concrete core with all of the exterior steel having fallen.
Click to expand...


why do you believe the core is concrete...the constuction photos and the construction documents clearly show it is a steel core....


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Here is the concrete core wall at its base with a 3x7 unitily hallway running the lenght of it.  Huge plumbing cast into the core walls was connected via access of the hallway.



You have no proof of this whatsoever other than your own speculation. You're a fraud.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the concrete Here is the concrete core wall at its base with a 3x7 unitily hallway running the lenght of it.  Huge plumbing cast into the core walls was connected via access of the hallway.
> 
> Here is the 3rd floor core plan and it can be seen that the north side core of WTC 1 is supposed to have a steam shaft, air shaft or an elevator where that massive concrete wall is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof of this whatsoever other than your own speculation. You're a fraud.
Click to expand...


That is proof and IF you refuse to recognize it and counter it with the official plans to back your position OR an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns, THEN you prove you are just like ditzcon, ........ again.  

This IS a part of the east wall of WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core area.  The spire is outside the core on the other side.






This IS the west wall of WTC 1 concrete core standing in an end view left of the spire, which is outside the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Notice gamit says "debris photos", not ground zero.



Give me ground zero photos. I don't care which you use.



Christophera said:


> The vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.  This picture taken fro the street is closer and clear than the helicopter photos that the truth movement has been fed as misinfo.  Left and right of the central crane are guide rail support steel with butt plates on top.  Such methods of joining vertical steel is totally inadequate for "core columns".  Too weak.  It makes fast alignment for elevator guide rail support steel.



Show me some closeups of these steel core elevator guide rail support columns that clearly show the "butt plates" on them. Until you do, your ability to determine what things are in fuzzy, grainy photos can't be trusted. You're known to change your story and make up lies a little too much. Same goes for the supposed 3x7 utility hallway. It's simply a sheet of gypsum planking that was torn off. It surrounded the express elevator shafts. Here is a photo of the other side of your "utility hallway".





Here is a partial plan from the supposed "fake blueprints" that match the photo.





Here's a photo further out from the second photo above. Notice the stairwell in behind and to the left of the red arrows pointing to the gypsum planking. I don't see any "buttplates" in the column to the left. Isn't that your supposed "elevator guide steel" that used "buttplates" for ease of installation?





Here's an old photo that you used to post a while ago. How come you didn't out the utility hallway then? Did you find new information to make this claim?





Here's a little bigger plan view of the area in question.





Here's a photo further out.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That is proof and IF you refuse to recognize it and counter it with the official plans to back your position OR an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns, THEN you prove you are just like ditzcon, ........ again.



Sorry. That's not how it works. the only proof you have is your very own claims. You have no drawings, clear photos, or any engineer or construction worker to corroborate what you claim.

You. Have. Nothing.

It's all your own speculation and that doesn't mean dick. Give us something other than your own garbage. All you have is one picture of what you THINK is a utility hallway.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice gamit says "debris photos", not ground zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me ground zero photos. I don't care which you use.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.  This picture taken fro the street is closer and clear than the helicopter photos that the truth movement has been fed as misinfo.  Left and right of the central crane are guide rail support steel with butt plates on top.  Such methods of joining vertical steel is totally inadequate for "core columns".  Too weak.  It makes fast alignment for elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me some closeups of these steel core elevator guide rail support columns that clearly show the "butt plates" on them
Click to expand...


You are looking at it.  Show the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  Here is the WTC 2 concrete core with all the steel gone.  Not structural steel protrudes as it must IF it existed.









Gamolon said:


> Here is a partial plan from the supposed "fake blueprints" that match the photo.



Your plan, silversteins plan has been proven to be digitally altered and obsolete.

The faked WTC 1 plans



Gamolon said:


> Here's a photo further out from the second photo above. Notice the stairwell in behind and to the left of the red arrows pointing to the gypsum planking.



You are suggesting that gypsum could survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel.  You are not credible with that.  What is credible is that it is steel plate stained with concrete.  Just as the interior box column which was encased in conccrete, outside the core is stained. 



Gamolon said:


> Here's an old photo that you used to post a while ago. How come you didn't out the utility hallway then? Did you find new information to make this claim?



Yes, a new photo with an angle looking down the hallway finally showed it clearly enough.  You've seen it, core wall at its base, you know what it shows, but you support secret methods of mass murder and work for the perps so pretend you have not.



Gamolon said:


> Here's a little bigger plan view of the area in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo further out.



The fake plan does not represent the large image showing the concrete core wall at its base.

The image showing the opposite side shows the mass of concrete covered with steel debris.  Interior box columns seen are outside the core.

Post an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  Where are the official plans?  FEMAs total depiction of the core amounts to this.


----------



## Christophera

The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.

The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windows of the footbride outside have varying widths.  In reality the windows are square.  Note the zoom where the footbridge window bleed through the perimeter columns.







Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency but the windows are still not equally wide.






Then the message board admin gets into the act and with another that is smply a confuser with arrows.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.






The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicular from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.






They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence of the steel core columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The fake plan does not represent the large image showing the concrete core wall at its base.



Wrong again.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.
> 
> The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.
> 
> agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.
> 
> The first image.  Note the windows of the footbride outside have varying widths.  In reality the windows are square.  Note the zoom where the footbridge window bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency but the windows are still not equally wide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the message board admin gets into the act and with another that is smply a confuser with arrows.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicular from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence of the steel core columns.



Wrong again. My claims are backed up by eyewitnesses, video clips, photos, etc. NOBODY agrees with you that the express elevators of WTC1 were only accessed from INSIDE the core. They were accessed from OUTSIDE the core at the lobby level in BOTH towers. 

You have nothing to back your claim. Go ask people who worked there coward.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct, you are stopped.*  You have no evidence.
> 
> Show the core columns in the core area on 9-11 if they existed, NO, your master stole the images of concrete at construction so you'll have to go to them to see construction pics with concrete.  Just like the missing 2 hour PBS video they stole from PBS when they infiltrated it.  A 2,007 search for it found it listed in libraries.  Listen to this audio from Dr. Ron Larsens, Ph.D, physics web radio show I co hosted with him.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Then back up your statement about this NOT being the only official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your photo.  It shows perimeter columns right/left and steel core columns in the center, the columns that you mis-identified as concrete wall.  Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left, far right, perimeter columns.  Just left of old glory are the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core wall at its base.  Which has a 3x7 foot utility hallway running its length.
> 
> Here is the 3rd floor core plan and it shows that there should be an air shaft, a steam shaft or an elevator there.  Proving the concrete core and disproving the silverstein plans all in one.
> The FEMA deception,
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


Your partial plan shows no concrete core walls.* and your link to YOUR BOOK!!!  shows ulterior motives.*  No wonder you are debating so dishonestly, there is no conspiracy and no bad publicity.  
Except that your "conspiracy" is sooooo stupid that no one with a brain believes you.  So that leaves just you and Dennis Kucinich as co-conspiracy morons.  

*Your BOOK??*






Hope you sell about 2-copies, the one you buy and the one Dennis Kucinich buys.  Thats two more than "thanked" you for your moronic thread.  Your best bet for sellng books is to say space aliens were made up to look line SNs.  So space aliens did it with super secret technology....just like on TV.... "V"................."V"...........ever watch   "V"  ??


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fake plan does not represent the large image showing the concrete core wall at its base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
Click to expand...


A simple inspection of the 3rd floor core plan shows the fact.  Where the concrete is shown in the image of the concrete core wall at its base, the plan show a steam shaft, and air shaft, and an elevator.






The original.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fake plan does not represent the large image showing the concrete core wall at its base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A simple inspection of the plan shows the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
Click to expand...


That's because your claim that it was a concrete wall with a 3x7 utility hall running through it is completely wrong and backed by...???

Nothing.

The only proof you have is your own declaration. No drawings, no eyewitnesses, no engineers. NOBODY agrees with you.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You are suggesting that gypsum could survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel.  You are not credible with that.  What is credible is that it is steel plate stained with concrete.  Just as the interior box column which was encased in conccrete, outside the core is stained.



Yup. That's what the picture shows sport. Gypsum planking that surrounded the stairwell and the express elevator shaft that YOU claim held your concrete wall.





Not to mention that it matches the plan to a tee.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Wrong again. My claims are backed up by eyewitnesses, video clips, photos, etc.



Wrong, your claims are backed with text and fakery.  Proven on this page.

If this is not true, show an image from 9-11 with steel core columns nthe core area.

All that exist show an empty core such as this one that also shows rebar, steel too smal to be structural which was located below th spire which was outside the core.






This superimposition shows the spire outside the core.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are suggesting that gypsum could survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel.  You are not credible with that.  What is credible is that it is steel plate stained with concrete.  Just as the interior box column which was encased in conccrete, outside the core is stained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's what the picture shows sport. Gypsum planking that surrounded the stairwell and the express elevator shaft that YOU claim held your concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that it matches the plan to a tee.
Click to expand...


this image shows the concrete on the other side.

concrete core wall of WTC 1 at its base

Another illogical misrepresentation by an agent supporting secret methods of mass murder because there is no image of the non existent steel core column in he core area on 9-11.

Gypsum cannot survive what you suggest.

Concrete can be easily fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed high explosives.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

Just for laughs, why don't you pull out the towers that have the sun behind them. I can match those to drawings also. How about pulling out your foundation photo of the tower that you totally messed up describing. I can match drawings to that. How about interior photos looking down the skylobbies. I can match drawings to those.

Whatcha got sport?

Bring it on.

Funny how I can match ALL these photo and explain them using "fake" drawings.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gypsum cannot survive what you suggest.



It can and did. Look at the photo.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> Just for laughs, why don't you pull out the towers that have the sun behind them.



I have an entire page describing what is seen, and there is no way you can say that they show steel core columns.

World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes

*Post an image of the steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area.*
 You cannot, because they did not exist.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsum cannot survive what you suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can and did. Look at the photo.
Click to expand...

Your text is absurd and not credible.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


>



this image shows the concrete on the other side.[/QUOTE]

Sorry. Can't take your word for it. You need corroborating evidence. Nobody here can use information based on only what you claim or THINK you see. Doesn't work that way.

Got anything else to back you up on this?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsum cannot survive what you suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can and did. Look at the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your text is absurd and not credible.
Click to expand...


A photo is not text dumbass.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can and did. Look at the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your text is absurd and not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A photo is not text dumbass.
Click to expand...


I didnt say it was.  I said your text is absurd.  

Gypsum cannot survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel such as what hit the concrete core wall at its base that stoped the steel and saved 25 lives of people in the stairwell.


----------



## Terral

Hi Chris and Gam with Mr. Fizz mentioned:



Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this image shows the concrete on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Can't take your word for it. You need corroborating evidence. Nobody here can use information based on only what you claim or THINK you see. Doesn't work that way.
> 
> Got anything else to back you up on this?
Click to expand...


*FEMA/Core DoD Disinformation Agent* cool meet *Official Cover Story DoD Disinformation Agent* cool: = How To Spot):

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24xYLYcPWYU"]Chris Fighting With Gam With Mr. Fizz's Help[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris.
> 
> Just for laughs, why don't you pull out the towers that have the sun behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an entire page describing what is seen, and there is no way you can say that they show steel core columns.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
Click to expand...


You mean this photo?





Easy. Here are the plans that I marked up showing WHY you see what you see in the left tower. This is a plan of the lower portion below the dark line and why you see the dark areas. This is a plan of the core.





This is a plan of the upper area above the dark line and why you see the dark areas. This is a plan of the core.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris.
> 
> Just for laughs, why don't you pull out the towers that have the sun behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an entire page describing what is seen, and there is no way you can say that they show steel core columns.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this photo?
Click to expand...


Correct, that photo does not show steel core columns.  In fact, because the light does not shine directly down the hallways, that photo proves the concrete core.  The light that comes from the hallway door is reflected off of the inside of the concrete core walls that were formed with breakdown steel forms leaving them slick enough to reflect light at a low oblique  angle.

*You need to show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 to prove steel core columns.*

It is 100% percent logical they would be very visible because they were supposed to be very strong, correct?  How did the towers survive 110 mph winds 3 tmes if they were not super strong.  SHOW the core columns on 9-11!

The lead engineer identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001


the "Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992" identified a concrete core.






Even Bazants analysis revised June 21, 2007 refers to a concrete core and defines the amount of explosives needed to bring down the tower as the paper erroneous tries to attribute the dowing to collapse, for a fee of course.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11bazant.et.al_6.21.7.html


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi Chris and Gam with Mr. Fizz mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this image shows the concrete on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Can't take your word for it. You need corroborating evidence. Nobody here can use information based on only what you claim or THINK you see. Doesn't work that way.
> 
> Got anything else to back you up on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *FEMA/Core DoD Disinformation Agent* cool meet *Official Cover Story DoD Disinformation Agent* cool: = How To Spot):
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24xYLYcPWYU"]Chris Fighting With Gam With Mr. Fizz's Help[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Got an answer as to why you debunk your own claim of thermite being used on the columns of WTC7 and there being "signatures" all over the place yet in the same photo say there are no burn marks from fire on the columns?



What a dolt.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an entire page describing what is seen, and there is no way you can say that they show steel core columns.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, that photo does not show steel core columns.  In fact, becasue the light does not shine directly down the hallways, that photo proves the concrete core.  The light that comes from the hallway door is refelcted off of the inside of the concret core walls that were formed with steel forms leaving them slick enough to reflect light at a low oblique  angle.
> 
> *You need to show steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 to prove steel core columns.*
Click to expand...


Wrong again. See my explanation.

Do you get EVERYTHING wrong or what?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

you've been arguing this for 161 pages?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

you've been arguing this for 161 pages?


----------



## Christophera

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1774542 said:
			
		

> you've been arguing this for 161 pages?



No, I've been arguing this for 7 years and thousands of pages, always prevailing against the misinformers, disinformers by using independently verified evidence showing the concrete core.

The lead engineer, Leslie Robertson was interviewed on September 13, 2001 shows us that.

The safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. a few weeks after 9-11 identifies a concrete core.  He is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.

the US government was infiltrated in1950,  Ike warns us about the military industrial complex as the towers were being planned.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/military_eisenhower1_17_61.mp3

JFK warns of secrecy a few months afterwards.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/jfk_secrecy.mp3

The concrete core is the only core that can be shown with independently verified evidence.

http://algoxy.com/conc/core.html

FEMA deceived NIST and the nation.

http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correct, you are stopped.*  You have no evidence.
> 
> Show the core columns in the core area on 9-11 if they existed, NO, your master stole the images of concrete at construction so you'll have to go to them to see construction pics with concrete.  Just like the missing 2 hour PBS video they stole from PBS when they infiltrated it.  A 2,007 search for it found it listed in libraries.  Listen to this audio from Dr. Ron Larsens, Ph.D, physics web radio show I co hosted with him.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Then back up your statement about this NOT being the only official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your photo.  It shows perimeter columns right/left and steel core columns in the center, the columns that you mis-identified as concrete wall.  Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far left, far right, perimeter columns.  Just left of old glory are the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core wall at its base.  Which has a 3x7 foot utility hallway running its length.
> 
> ..... and it shows that there should be an air shaft, a steam shaft or an elevator there.  Proving the concrete core and disproving the silverstein plans all in one.
> The FEMA deception,
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


Your partial plan shows no concrete core walls.* and your link to YOUR BOOK!!!  shows ulterior motives.*  No wonder you are debating so dishonestly, there is no conspiracy and no bad publicity.  
Except that your "conspiracy" is sooooo stupid that no one with a brain believes you.  So that leaves just you and Dennis Kucinich as co-conspiracy morons.  

*Your BOOK??*






Hope you sell about 2-copies, the one you buy and the one Dennis Kucinich buys.  Thats two more than "thanked" you for your moronic thread.  Your best bet for sellng books is to say space aliens were made up to look line SNs.  So space aliens did it with super secret technology....just like on TV.... "V"................."V"...........ever watch   "V"  ??


----------



## Christophera

You must have no evidence, or you would be posting it instead of advertising my book, which is doing well enough.  People are interested in the unconscious mind even though they are terrified of it.

My motives for the evidence of this thread are to preserve the US Constitution, which is why you agents oppose the notion of the most common building material in the world for the core of the towers.

Concrete, the only core that can be evidenced.  The west concrete core shear wall of WTC 1 on the left, the spire onthe right outside the core.  On the far left the empty core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, I've been arguing this for 7 years and thousands of pages, always prevailing against the misinformers, disinformers by using independently verified evidence showing the concrete core.



prevailing in your own mind, perhaps, but everybody else in the world kows you are a complete fucking moron.



Christophera said:


> The lead engineer, Leslie Robertson was interviewed on September 13, 2001 shows us that.


you are lying. anyone that reads your link can see that robertson did NOT say it had a concrete core. the person writing the article said it.



Christophera said:


> The safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. a few weeks after 9-11 identifies a concrete core.  He is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.


 if he said it he was wrong.



Christophera said:


> the US government was infiltrated in1950,  Ike warns us about the military industrial complex as the towers were being planned.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/military_eisenhower1_17_61.mp3
> 
> JFK warns of secrecy a few months afterwards.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/jfk_secrecy.mp3
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be shown with independently verified evidence.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the nation.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.



hows that tin foil hat fitting? fitting a bit too tight? even crazy people think you are out of your mind.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've been arguing this for 7 years and thousands of pages, always prevailing against the misinformers, disinformers by using independently verified evidence showing the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prevailing in your own mind, perhaps, but everybody else in the world kows you are a complete fucking moron.
Click to expand...


My opposition has no evidence, how could they prevail at anything except profanity and ad hominum?  

I see you have posted no evidence, meaning you are another agent that supports secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Consititution.

There are going to be people after you.  This boy will grow, he will not forget this father.  He will understand how you worked to destroy his nation.  He and many like him will be relentless.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lead engineer, Leslie Robertson was interviewed on September 13, 2001 shows us that.
> 
> 
> 
> you are lying. anyone that reads your link can see that robertson did NOT say it had a concrete core. the person writing the article said it.
Click to expand...


So you say, but it is illogical that Robertson would not ask for a correction if there was an error, I know you don't care, but recall, 3,000 people died int he building he was responsible for.  It is illogical that if he asked for correction, that Newsweek would not correct.  You are not making sense.  So, clearly you support secrete methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. a few weeks after 9-11 identifies a concrete core.  He is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> if he said it he was wrong.
Click to expand...


You obviously did not read chaper 2.1 where he correctly identifies a concrete core.  Of course you are working for the destruction of the US Consitution, so why would you read anything, let alone something that was true?


----------



## Christophera

Terral said:


> Hi Chris and Gam with Mr. Fizz mentioned:
> 
> Terral



Terral, did you ever post any uses for your information in gaining justice in 9-11?

You should really stop posting information that has no uses for obtaining justice, you are totally playing into the hand of the disinformation campaign.  Here is the thread for posting uses of infomation.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-for-gaining-more-truth-how-to-use-it-17.html

Did you ever consider that your are being led to work with and for the disinformation agents when you post no information or post in my thread with ad hominum?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lead engineer, Leslie Robertson was interviewed on September 13, 2001 shows us that.
> 
> 
> 
> you are lying. anyone that reads your link can see that robertson did NOT say it had a concrete core. the person writing the article said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you say, but it is illogical that Robertson would not ask for a correction if there was an error, I know you don't care, but recall, 3,000 people died int he building he was responsible for.  It is illogical that if he asked for correction, that Newsweek would not correct.  You are not making sense.  So, clearly you support secrete methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
Click to expand...


dude, you are the one not making sense. you said that robertson said the core was concrete. he did not. i even showed you a pbs transcript where he said it was steel. thats the end of the story. you lied. you got caught. i have no idea if robertson even read the interview or if he asked for a retraction and neither do you. its stupid fucking idiotic statements like this that make the entire twoofer movement so ridiculous. you being a complete moron is hurting your own cause, not helping it.

SHOW PROOF THE CORE WAS CONCRETE. 

SHOW PROOF EXPLOSIVES WERE USED TO DEMOLISH THE TOWERS. 

SHOW PROOF THE GOVERNMENT WAS BEHIND 9/11.

the lack of proof is not proof. some moron doing a youtube interview is not proof.

SHOW PROOF OF YOUR ACCUSATIONS!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are lying. anyone that reads your link can see that robertson did NOT say it had a concrete core. the person writing the article said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say, but it is illogical that Robertson would not ask for a correction if there was an error, I know you don't care, but recall, 3,000 people died int he building he was responsible for.  It is illogical that if he asked for correction, that Newsweek would not correct.  You are not making sense.  So, clearly you support secrete methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, you are the one not making sense. you said that robertson said the core was concrete. he did not.
Click to expand...


The proof is in the images of 9-11 that verify Robertsons information to Newsweek.

This is the concrete core wall on the left and the spire, outside the core on the right.  Note the core area left of the end view of the concrete wall is empty.  Steel core columns did not exist inthe core.  Only those surrounding the core like the spire.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> The proof is in the images of 9-11 that verify Robertsons information to Newsweek.
> 
> This is the concrete core wall on the left and the spire, outside the core on the right.  Note the core area left of the end view of the concrete wall is empty.  Steel core columns did not exist inthe core.  Only those surrounding the core like the spire.



please provide proof that newsweek thought the core was concrete because robertson gave him the information. obviously, had newsweek actually asked robertson he would have told them the truth that the core is made out of steel. you really are not making any sense.

how can you tell that is concrete from that picture? the design calls for a steel core covered in plasterboard. your picture doesnt show concrete, it shows what is ACTUALLY THERE --- steel and plasterboard.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The proof is in the images of 9-11 that verify Robertsons information to Newsweek.
> 
> This is the concrete core wall on the left and the spire, outside the core on the right.  Note the core area left of the end view of the concrete wall is empty.  Steel core columns did not exist inthe core.  Only those surrounding the core like the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please provide proof that newsweek thought the core was concrete because robertson gave him the information.
Click to expand...


You have already failed to state if you believe Robertson did not ask for a correction, or if Newsweek refused to correct.

Recall, 3,000 people were killed in the buildings Robertson was responsible so he would be very attentive to the published product.

Agent, your selectivity shows you have no interest in the truth.  The image posted shows a massive concrete wall proving Robertsons information was correct to Newsweek.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have already failed to state if you believe Robertson did not ask for a correction, or if Newsweek refused to correct.



you are the one bringing up the matter of a correction. you prove it one way or another. i dont care. you originally claimed he said the core was concrete AND THAT IS A TOTAL LIE.

i proved you are a liar. thats my point.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Recall, 3,000 people were killed in the buildings Robertson was responsible so he would be very attentive to the published product.



Robertson was responsible?!! 

YOU ARE A FUCKING MORONIC IDIOT!!!!!

the terrorists that FLEW THE PLANES INTO THE BUILDINGS are responsible, not Robertson.

you are an ass.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recall, 3,000 people were killed in the buildings Robertson was responsible for so he would be very attentive to the published product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson was responsible?!!
Click to expand...


You can attempt to distort the issue, it shows your total lack of accountability.

Robertson was the lead engineer of the twin towers and IF there was a collapse he was responsibel fro the design that collpased.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have already failed to state if you believe Robertson did not ask for a correction, or if Newsweek refused to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one bringing up the matter of a correction. you prove it one way or another. i dont care. you originally claimed he said the core was concrete AND THAT IS A TOTAL LIE.
> 
> i proved you are a liar. thats my point.
Click to expand...


No, you have only proven that you are working as ditzer, elvis, herr kaiser are, to keep the means of mass murder secret.

The information Robertson gave to Newsweek was accurate and they published it on September 13, 2001


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The information Robertson gave to Newsweek was accurate and they published it on



they published it but you lied when you said that roberrtson said the core was concrete. Newsweek said it. (they were wrong).

YOU LIE.

another fucking twoofer just making shit up. stick to the facts please.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The information Robertson gave to Newsweek was accurate and they published it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they published it but you lied when you said that roberrtson said the core was concrete. Newsweek said it. (they were wrong).
> 
> YOU LIE.
> 
> another fucking twoofer just making shit up. stick to the facts please.
Click to expand...


If they published that the core was concrete, it was only because Robertson said it was and it is logical for me to say so.

You hate logic don't you?

The fact it that the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding so the FEMA deception could be conducted.  Now you are working to see that the deception and secret methods of mass murder are maintained.  Same agenda.

The core of the twins was a concrete tube,


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The information Robertson gave to Newsweek was accurate and they published it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they published it but you lied when you said that roberrtson said the core was concrete. Newsweek said it. (they were wrong).
> 
> YOU LIE.
> 
> another fucking twoofer just making shit up. stick to the facts please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they published that the core was concrete, it was only because Robertson said it was and it is logical for me to say so.
> 
> You hate logic don't you?
> 
> The fact it that the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding so the FEMA deception could be conducted.  Now you are working to see that the deception and secret methods of mass murder are maintained.  Same agenda.
> 
> The core of the twins was a concrete tube,
Click to expand...

your photo of the dust cloud doesnt prove anything moron
try showing a photo from construction with them pouring concrete in the core
or, putting up the forms or the claiomed rebar that wasnt there
you CANT because there wasnt any you fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> they published it but you lied when you said that roberrtson said the core was concrete. Newsweek said it. (they were wrong).
> 
> YOU LIE.
> 
> another fucking twoofer just making shit up. stick to the facts please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they published that the core was concrete, it was only because Robertson said it was and it is logical for me to say so.
> 
> You hate logic don't you?
> 
> The fact it that the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding so the FEMA deception could be conducted.  Now you are working to see that the deception and secret methods of mass murder are maintained.  Same agenda.
> 
> The core of the twins was a concrete tube,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your photo of the dust cloud doesnt prove anything moron
Click to expand...


That is far too uniform to be dust.  You ave posted no eviednce of steel core columns, so the evidence is the only evidence.

The top of WTC 2 falls onto WTC 3.  Behind the perimeter columns is a brownish mass, that is a portion of the concrete core.






Of course this is completely consistent with Robertson statement on September 13, 2001 and by the safety report of  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..

Since you have no evidence, your text, basically unreasonable, can be nothing but subterfuge.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If they published that the core was concrete, *it was only because Robertson said it was* and it is logical for me to say so.
> 
> You hate logic don't you?



again, you are simply making things up. if robertson said it they would have quoted it as they did the rest of the things he said. now THAT is logic.

your claims that robertson said something is completely false. you are lying.

if robertson said it then show the quote. otherwise, SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR LIES!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The fact it that the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding so the FEMA deception could be conducted.  Now you are working to see that the deception and secret methods of mass murder are maintained.  Same agenda.
> 
> The core of the twins was a concrete tube,



you are ridicuous. you fabricate evidence. you lie. you get caught. you lie again. you post pictures of drywall and say its concrete. you are completely delusional and nobody believes you. even other twoofers arent buying your load of shit.




Christophera said:


> That is far too uniform to be dust.


 says who? YOU!!! you arent a reliable source of information. we already proved that. so find an expert that says "it is too uniform to be dust" ro prove it. otherwise, we can only assume that you are talking out of your ass again.



Christophera said:


> You ave posted no eviednce of steel core columns, so the evidence is the only evidence.


the building  plans says its steel. pictures of it being constructed show it as steel. architects say it is a steel core. the only idiot that insists it is concrete is you.



Christophera said:


> The top of WTC 2 falls onto WTC 3.  Behind the perimeter columns is a brownish mass, that is a portion of the concrete core.


 says you. nobody else does. it sure looks like drywall to me. since when is concrete is brown? the backing of drywall can be brown.



Christophera said:


> Of course this is completely consistent with Robertson statement on September 13, 2001 and by the safety report of  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..
> 
> Since you have no evidence, your text, basically unreasonable, can be nothing but subterfuge.



once again you are lying and are attributing something to robertson that he didnt say. robertson did not write the article. the person writing the article claims the core is concrete (in error) not robertson.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they published that the core was concrete, *it was only because Robertson said it was* and it is logical for me to say so.
> 
> You hate logic don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, you are simply making things up. if robertson said it they would have quoted it as they did the rest of the things he said. now THAT is logic.
> 
> your claims that robertson said something is completely false. you are lying.
> 
> if robertson said it then show the quote. otherwise, SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR LIES!!
Click to expand...


The international publications are very careful.  If they did not record the interview, and it was taken with notes only, they might not be sure they had everything, so paraphrase with accuracy but do not quote.

Your assumed logic does not take into account that they would want perfection when using quotations, but could publish completely accurate information without quotes.

Again, it is logical that IF there was an error that serious relating to the structure, THEN Robertson would demand a correction and Newsweek would provide it.

Since you have produced no image from 9-11 showing the supposed super strong steel core columns in the core, while I've shown numerous images, indepndently verifying Robertsons and Domels statments of the concrete core we can easily, logically conclude that the steel core columns did not exist.

And, that you are an agent for the perpetrators working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.


----------



## Fizz

university of sydney says it is a steel core
World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney

Berkley College of Engineering says it was a steel core
Lab Notes: Research from the Berkeley College of Engineering

skyscraper.org says it is a steel core:
The World Trade Center: Statistics and History

in fact, after searching the internet, the only person saying it was a concrete core is YOU over and over and over again on different forums. jesus, if anyone is getting paid to post disinformation it is YOU!!

in all these forums nobody agrees with you. everybody thinks you are nuts. its been proven over and over and over again that you are wrong and yet you are too stupid to acknowledge that. i know i am not going to change your mind. you simply dont have the mental capacity to evaluate evidence when it is shown to you.

so keep claiming its concrete. nobody really cares all that much anyway. everybody thinks you are crazy and the more you insist the core was concrete the more apparent your mental illness becomes to everyone. i'll just pop in to the thread every once in a while to show the newbies that you are the captain of the tin foil hat brigade.

all the evidence is that the core was a steel core. your self denial wont change that. 

let me take a guess at what your life is like. you sit home all day and wish you were important and people respected you. you may even believe that other people do respect you but this is only an illusion you created for yourself. in real life you are lonely. you are a failure at almost everything you do. your only hope of accomplishing anything in life is this absurd belief that somehow proving it was a concrete core will get you the respect and accolades you desperately crave.

you are a nobody. you are old, overweight and even your family keeps you at a distance. if you ever were married you are now divorced. if you have children they are old enough now to not want anything to do with you.

of course, you will deny my appraisal of you life because you cant admit it to yourself but deep down you know i am right and that pisses you off.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have already failed to state if you believe Robertson did not ask for a correction, or if Newsweek refused to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one bringing up the matter of a correction. you prove it one way or another. i dont care. you originally claimed he said the core was concrete AND THAT IS A TOTAL LIE.
> 
> i proved you are a liar. thats my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have only proven that you are working as ditzer, elvis, herr kaiser are, to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> The information Robertson gave to Newsweek was accurate and they published it on September 13, 2001
Click to expand...


Another assumption. You have no proof (as usual) that he actually told Newsweek. I do. He never said that to them. I have an email from him stating as much.

Being the coward that you are, why have you not contacted him and clarified the situation?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they published that the core was concrete, it was only because Robertson said it was and it is logical for me to say so.
> 
> You hate logic don't you?
> 
> The fact it that the NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding so the FEMA deception could be conducted.  Now you are working to see that the deception and secret methods of mass murder are maintained.  Same agenda.
> 
> The core of the twins was a concrete tube,
> 
> 
> 
> your photo of the dust cloud doesnt prove anything moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is far too uniform to be dust.  You ave posted no eviednce of steel core columns, so the evidence is the only evidence.
> 
> The top of WTC 2 falls onto WTC 3.  Behind the perimeter columns is a brownish mass, that is a portion of the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is completely consistent with Robertson statement on September 13, 2001 and by the safety report of  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..
> 
> Since you have no evidence, your text, basically unreasonable, can be nothing but subterfuge.
Click to expand...

the evidence has been presented over and over
you just completely deny it's existence, that doesn't deny it's been presented, just shows how fucking delusional you are


btw, that photo(one you have posted more than enough times for everyone to have seen it several times already) is clearly from FLOORS
you can even see the corrugations on it


----------



## kyzr

There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one bringing up the matter of a correction. you prove it one way or another. i dont care. you originally claimed he said the core was concrete AND THAT IS A TOTAL LIE.
> 
> i proved you are a liar. thats my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you have only proven that you are working as gamit, ditzer, elvis, herr kaiser are, to keep the means of mass murder secret.
> 
> The information Robertson gave to Newsweek was accurate and they published it on September 13, 2001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another assumption. You have no proof (as usual) that he actually told Newsweek. I do. He never said that to them. I have an email from him stating as much.
> 
> Being the coward that you are, why have you not contacted him and clarified the situation?
Click to expand...


There is independently verified evidence showing what can only be a concrete core.  






Lots of it.  There are ather sources that are very credible identifying a concrete core.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There is independently verified evidence showing what can only be a concrete core.



Independently verified by YOU alone.

That means squat.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"



Anyone who is interested in exactly how the secrecy is created which concealed the methods of destruction and organization used on 9-11, and our world in general, has a great deal of interest in that book.  Anyone interested in natural, biological human psychological instincts has an interest.

It provides a coherent, entertaining account of oral histories and ancient sun worship relating to the unconscious mind and how it can be manipulated with hypnosis to a level of somnambulism.

It explains how Richard Gage could be made to believe in only steel core columns and still think he was working for the truth.


----------



## manu1959

still waiting for pictures of the rebar cages .....


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is independently verified evidence showing what can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independently verified by YOU alone.
> 
> That means squat.
Click to expand...


I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.






It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is independently verified evidence showing what can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independently verified by YOU alone.
> 
> That means squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.
Click to expand...

actually, 3" think gypsum planks are quite strong and they wouldnt need to have ALL of them surive to do what you see in your dust cloud pics
you are just too fucking moronic to understand


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If herr kaiser cannot come up with plans as part of the documentation he asserts exists, he ceratnly is not accountable, neither are you.  NIST did not have plans and were misinformed about the basic structure.
> 
> I've worked with scanned maps and plans intensely before everyone went digital, so I actually do know about digital scans and the difference between artifacts and what have to be termed anomalies, as they are intentionally sized and placed, only possible with digital manipulation of a scanned document.
> 
> Of course the plans also have NO DETAILS on how the supposed steel core columns are joined together.  Which makes sense as a set of plans making a preliminary conceptual presentation by someone who THINKS they can somehow build a 1,350 foot tower with a 200 foot square footprintwith steel core columns.  Of course they are not going to try and second guess the engineer by drawing up page after page of details.   It does locate elevators for the engineers considerations that are optimally placed for the building owners uses.   So what silverstein and associates "leaked" to s. jones logically has no details for diagonal and horizontal connections but shows the reasonably desireable floor plan layout for the core including elevators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other thing that agent Ditzcon cant get around is its a known fact that bastard Guliani ordered the evidence to be removed as quickly as possible.I would love to see Ditzcon go to some crime scene and TRY to remove some evidence at that crime scene.Thats just ONE fact that agents like him cant get around on in their b.s posts that they posts to try and save face when they know their defeated that it was an inside job.
> 
> Me and you as well as Ditzcon both know,is Ditzcon would be in prison right now if he went to some crime scene and tried to remove evidence,the police would arrest him in seconds if he ignored their warnings about removing evidence. you'll have to tell me what moronic nonsense he comes back and posts to try and save face like he always does since i have him on my ignore list.him and candycorn troll are the ONLY two I have ever found to be such idiots their not worth my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting angle of deep prejudice in ditzers presented selectivity.  He won't recognize violations of law by guiliani and a failure to recognize, follow and uphold laws by the  NY state judge decieding the FOIL suit by the NYCLU.
> 
> They are going to arrest divot anyway 'cause his posts are not enough BS, and its treason with the above with the war, the mass murder and the subversion of duty/rights.  The perps want scathing hissing maniacal rejection.  His profanity cycle only cycles between 13 yr juvenile and 15 yr old.  No creativity.  A total failure agent, saving face for the ?th time.  Every other page trying a lie out for the 3rd or 5th time.   Pitiful sick stuff.
Click to expand...


sure is deep prejudice in his posts and his selectively NOT to address it. everytime he is confronted with facts and evidence such as Guliani and FEMA illegally removing evidence all he can come back with in his posts is a bunch of profanity laced bullshit when he in is backed into a corner. thats why he is not worth the effort and why nobody should ever bother with him.


----------



## Dante

Christophera said:


> ...



please, please don't tell me you have friends in SB? I was thinking of relocating to SB, but I fear living in a town filled with more than it's share of nincompoops and nitwits.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is independently verified evidence showing what can only be a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independently verified by YOU alone.
> 
> That means squat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.
Click to expand...


that could easily be the steel box truss core....

the wtc core is steel not poured in place concrete...go look at the construction photos...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.



Based on what corroborating evidence? The only thing you have that says that picture shows shows concrete is your own say so. 

Not worth squat. 



Christophera said:


> It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.



Yes it is. That photo proves it. Show me proof that it could NOT look that way. Not to mention that you have no proof other than your own ramblings.


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independently verified by YOU alone.
> 
> That means squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that could easily be the steel box truss core....
> 
> the wtc core is steel not poured in place concrete...go look at the construction photos...
Click to expand...


This is a construction photo and it is the closest I've found.  It shows butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel inside the core.  Meaning it is elevator guide rail support steel NOT core column.






That is true because core columns need a 100% deep fillet weld to make them continuous.  Butt plates are good for elevator guide rail support steel because they allow quick alignment of the support steel by elongating the holes to horizontally shift the vertical support and shimming to tilt it and maintain as close to perfect plumb as possible.

This explains why there are no steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  They did not exist.  The FEMA deception uses helicopter photos of the core showing elevator guide rail supports to misrepresent the core structure.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what corroborating evidence? The only thing you have that says that picture shows shows concrete is your own say so.
> 
> Not worth squat.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is. That photo proves it. Show me proof that it could NOT look that way. Not to mention that you have no proof other than your own ramblings.
Click to expand...


The interpretation of this, showing and end view of a massive concrete wall is logical and consistent with materials recognition standard in the construction industry.






That gypsum would stand 400 feet tall after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy structural stel crashes over it, is not logical or consistent with construction knowledge.

You do not care about logic.  You care about protecting the interests of mass murderers, so your objection has a logical explanation.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is a construction photo and it is the closest I've found.  It shows butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel inside the core.  Meaning it is elevator guide rail support steel NOT core column.


 you are completely nuts.

elevator guide rail goes in last, not first. it has a machined surface and can not be exposed to weather or it will pit. that is NOT elevator guide rail.

another lie by you. will it ever end?

i have read your postings on other forums. tell us all your wild "evidence" that the rebard in the steel core was coated with C4. tell us all how they hid C4 in the world trade center DECADES before bringing it down.

you have serious mental issues. you have no facts but are so delusional that your brain refuses to accept that. you therefore ramble on with crazier and crazier theories. tell us all how many times you have been diagnosed with serious mental illness and what type of medication you are prescribed (and apparently not taking) to control your delusions.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.



Based on what corroborating evidence? The only thing you have that says that picture shows shows concrete is your own say so. 

Not worth squat. 



Christophera said:


> It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.



Yes it is. That photo proves it. Show me proof that it could NOT look that way. Not to mention that you have no proof other than your own ramblings.


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> sure is deep prejudice in his posts and his selectively NOT to address it. everytime he is confronted with facts and evidence such as Guliani and FEMA illegally removing evidence all he can come back with in his posts is a bunch of profanity laced bullshit when he in is backed into a corner. thats why he is not worth the effort and why nobody should ever bother with him.


please show evidence anything illegal was done. otherwise, you are talking out of your ass again.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure is deep prejudice in his posts and his selectively NOT to address it. everytime he is confronted with facts and evidence such as Guliani and FEMA illegally removing evidence all he can come back with in his posts is a bunch of profanity laced bullshit when he in is backed into a corner. thats why he is not worth the effort and why nobody should ever bother with him.
> 
> 
> 
> please show evidence anything illegal was done. otherwise, you are talking out of your ass again.
Click to expand...


FEMA presents this as the core structure.






But this seen as the core of WTC 2 ON 9-11.






Meaning FEMA misrepresented the structure to NIST who was legally responsible for determing that the cause of death was collapse.  FEMA subverted the determination of "cause of death" in a mass murder of 3,000.  That, .......... is, ............. ilegal.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure is deep prejudice in his posts and his selectively NOT to address it. everytime he is confronted with facts and evidence such as Guliani and FEMA illegally removing evidence all he can come back with in his posts is a bunch of profanity laced bullshit when he in is backed into a corner. thats why he is not worth the effort and why nobody should ever bother with him.
> 
> 
> 
> please show evidence anything illegal was done. otherwise, you are talking out of your ass again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FEMA presents this as the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this seen as the core of WTC 2 ON 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning FEMA misrepresented the structure to NIST who was legally responsible for determing that the cause of death was collapse.  FEMA subverted the determination of "cause of death" in a mass murder of 3,000.  That, .......... is, ............. ilegal.
Click to expand...


so let me see if i have this correct....your proof that the core of the wtc is steel reinforced poured in place sturctural concrete is.......... a shadow in a smoke obscured photo....


----------



## Fizz

manu1959 said:


> so let me see if i have this correct....your proof that the core of the wtc is steel reinforced poured in place sturctural concrete is.......... a shadow in a smoke obscured photo....



wait until he makes even more silly claims such as C4 was placed in the WTC when it was built decades earlier.


----------



## manu1959

Fizz said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let me see if i have this correct....your proof that the core of the wtc is steel reinforced poured in place sturctural concrete is.......... a shadow in a smoke obscured photo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until he makes even more silly claims such as C4 was placed in the WTC when it was built decades earlier.
Click to expand...


that would be what 4 decades earlier....


----------



## Christophera

The spam of the disinformation agents must have obscured this proof that the steel shown in the core from helicopter photos of construction is NOT steel core columns.  It is elevator guide rail support steel. 



manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please show evidence anything illegal was done. otherwise, you are talking out of your ass again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA presents this as the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this seen as the core of WTC 2 ON 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning FEMA misrepresented the structure to NIST who was legally responsible for determing that the cause of death was collapse.  FEMA subverted the determination of "cause of death" in a mass murder of 3,000.  That, .......... is, ............. ilegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so let me see if i have this correct....your proof that the core of the wtc is steel reinforced poured in place sturctural concrete is.......... a shadow in a smoke obscured photo....
Click to expand...


There are many photos plenty clear for an honest American seeking to protect the Constitution to see that there are massive concrete walls surrounding and empty core.  This is an animation created from frames of video.  Here.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI[/ame]






Confirmed by another still image taken from a chopper on 9-11.  The huge piece of the east WTC core wall is clearly seen.








Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted evidence generated by others.  Here is a photo of the structure which can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not possible gypsum could stand with uniform edges in a rounded shape as we see after hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashed over the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that could easily be the steel box truss core....
> 
> the wtc core is steel not poured in place concrete...go look at the construction photos...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a construction photo and it is the closest I've found.  It shows butt plates on the tops of the vertical steel inside the core.  Meaning it is elevator guide rail support steel NOT core column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true because core columns need a 100% deep fillet weld to make them continuous.  Butt plates are good for elevator guide rail support steel because they allow quick alignment of the support steel by elongating the holes to horizontally shift the vertical support and shimming to tilt it and maintain as close to perfect plumb as possible.
> 
> This explains why there are no steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  They did not exist.  The FEMA deception uses helicopter photos of the core showing elevator guide rail supports to misrepresent the core structure.
Click to expand...


The image of the WTC 2 core bears no resemblence to structural steel.  The   NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding which enabled the structural deception by FEMA of NIST.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The spam of the disinformation agents must have obscured this proof that the steel shown in the core from helicopter photos of construction is NOT steel core columns.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.



prove it.

i know you cant because the elevator components go in last, not first. but its your claim so you prove that we are looking at "elevator guide rail support steel"


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spam of the disinformation agents must have obscured this proof that the steel shown in the core from helicopter photos of construction is NOT steel core columns.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it.
> 
> i know you cant because the elevator components go in last, not first. but its your claim so you prove that we are looking at "elevator guide rail support steel"
Click to expand...

With hsitorical or normal high rise construction, that is true.  The Twins were the first skyscrapers that utilized the elevators for substancial delivery of construction materials.

Contractors has it written ntheir contracts that the general contractor, the PA inthis case, had the responsibility to have elevators going up to the highest possible level.

All you have to do is get the WTC documents from guiliani, who is hiding them, to confirm this.

 NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding

My images of prove concrete.  The images of elevator steel prove the connections between steel sections inthe core were too weak for "core columns".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> My images of prove concrete.  The images of elevator steel prove the connections between steel sections inthe core were too weak for "core columns".


your images show smoke and dust and dont prove a darn thing. nobody else can see what you are seeing. that makes you delusional.

here is the website of the structural engineer of the towers:
LERA | WTC - Sept. 11, 2001

he fully cooperated in the NIST investigation. you claim things that simply arent true, arent there and are lies. you do this repeatedly all over the internet. nobody is buying your wild fantasy and you get proven to be wrong over and over and over again.

the core was made from steel. every reliable source says it was a steel core. you have fuzzy collapse pictures. you make claims that things in your pictures that are not what you say they are. you claim the structural engineer said things he didnt say. you claim things were hidden illegally without any proof at all.

you are nuts.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My images of prove concrete.  The images of elevator steel prove the connections between steel sections in the core were too weak for "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> your images show smoke and dust and dont prove a darn thing.
Click to expand...


If you only look at the smoke and dust, that would be the case.

However, many confirmations of the concrete core exist, for example,

*The core of the towers housed the elevator and utility shafts, restrooms, three stairwells, and other support spaces. The core &#8211;a combined steel and concrete structure&#8211;[28][
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Trade_Center#cite_note-27
Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6. "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central core&#8211;a reinforced concrete tower&#8211;contains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts. From this core, the concrete and steel composite floors span on to a steel perimeter structure; a lightweight aluminium and glass curtain wall encloses the building. This type of construction is the most efficient so far designed against wind forces."*

There is no competent evidence for steel core columns, even images from 9-11 with dust and smoke.

Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press






Stop supporting the FEMA deception and the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you only look at the smoke and dust, that would be the case.
> 
> However, many confirmations of the concrete core exist, for example,
> 
> *The core of the towers housed the elevator and utility shafts, restrooms, three stairwells, and other support spaces. The core a combined steel and concrete structure[28][
> World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6. "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central corea reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts. From this core, the concrete and steel composite floors span on to a steel perimeter structure; a lightweight aluminium and glass curtain wall encloses the building. This type of construction is the most efficient so far designed against wind forces."
> 
> There is no competent evidence for steel core columns, even images from 9-11 with dust and smoke.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting the FEMA deception and the secret methods of mass murder.*


*

dude, you are really stretching it here. first, wikipedia is NOT a reliable source of information. anyone can edit it. you can. i can. in fact, i will prove it to you by correcting the concrete core lie that is in there with the factual information.

your other proof is buildings LIKE the world trade center? it is describing buildings in general not specific to the WTC.

you are a moron. 

even this guy thinks you are nuts LERA | Leslie E. Robertson (thats the structural engineer for the WTC, for those that dont know)*


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you only look at the smoke and dust, that would be the case.
> 
> However, many confirmations of the concrete core exist, for example,
> 
> *The core of the towers housed the elevator and utility shafts, restrooms, three stairwells, and other support spaces. The core a combined steel and concrete structure[28][
> World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6. "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central corea reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts. From this core, the concrete and steel composite floors span on to a steel perimeter structure; a lightweight aluminium and glass curtain wall encloses the building. This type of construction is the most efficient so far designed against wind forces."
> 
> There is no competent evidence for steel core columns, even images from 9-11 with dust and smoke.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop supporting the FEMA deception and the secret methods of mass murder.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> dude, you are really stretching it here. first, wikipedia is NOT a reliable source of information. anyone can edit it. you can. i can. in fact, i will prove it to you by correcting the concrete core lie that is in there with the factual information.
> 
> your other proof is buildings LIKE the world trade center? it is describing buildings in general not specific to the WTC.
> 
> you are a moron.
> 
> even this guy thinks you are nuts LERA | Leslie E. Robertson (thats the structural engineer for the WTC, for those that dont know)*
Click to expand...

*

If the steel core columns existed, then you would be able to show an image of them on 9-11.  You would also be able to show bundled wads of bent, compressed rolled up columns at ground zero.  No straight 40 foot sections will do.  No construction photos either.

You will be unable to do this.

You are unable to show any offifical plans or state where they can be found.

You will unable to explain how the tower fell at near free fall.

You will be unable to explain how the steel core columns that are never seen were cut into the pieces seen at GZ.

You are a failure, before you start.

The WTC 1 east core wall falling into the empty core area.




*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If the steel core columns existed, then you would be able to show an image of them on 9-11.  You would also be able to show bundled wads of bent, compressed rolled up columns at ground zero.  No straight 40 foot sections will do.  No construction photos either.



show one photo of the concrete core during construction. just one that has a concrete core.

if you want to put limits on what can be used as evidence then so can i. show me one picture of concrete in the concrete core BEFORE 9/11.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the steel core columns existed, then you would be able to show an image of them on 9-11.  You would also be able to show bundled wads of bent, compressed rolled up columns at ground zero.  No straight 40 foot sections will do.  No construction photos either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show one photo of the concrete core during construction. just one that has a concrete core.
> 
> if you want to put limits on what can be used as evidence then so can i. show me one picture of concrete in the concrete core BEFORE 9/11.
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would direct agents to ask for the photos they stole.  So your request aligns you with their information.

Logically, if the steel core columns existed, they would be seen in 9-11 images.  Since you cannot source those, and will not reasonably use images that show concrete.  It is conclusive, you are sorkign to support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Consitution.

The grief of families will become your nightmares.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the steel core columns existed, then you would be able to show an image of them on 9-11.  You would also be able to show bundled wads of bent, compressed rolled up columns at ground zero.  No straight 40 foot sections will do.  No construction photos either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show one photo of the concrete core during construction. just one that has a concrete core.
> 
> if you want to put limits on what can be used as evidence then so can i. show me one picture of concrete in the concrete core BEFORE 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would direct agents to ask for the photos they stole.  So your request aligns you with their information.
> 
> Logically, if the steel core columns existed, they would be seen in 9-11 images.  Since you cannot source those, and will not reasonably use images that show concrete.  It is conclusive, you are sorkign to support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Consitution.
> 
> The grief of families will become your nightmares.
Click to expand...

no, fucktard, they will be yours
i ill have no nightmares from your fucking delusions


i also wont use their grief to push bullshit like you do


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> show one photo of the concrete core during construction. just one that has a concrete core.
> 
> if you want to put limits on what can be used as evidence then so can i. show me one picture of concrete in the concrete core BEFORE 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would direct agents to ask for the photos they stole.  So your request aligns you with their information.
> 
> Logically, if the steel core columns existed, they would be seen in 9-11 images.  Since you cannot source those, and will not reasonably use images that show concrete.  It is conclusive, you are sorkign to support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Consitution.
> 
> The grief of families will become your nightmares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, fucktard, they will be yours
> i ill have no nightmares from your fucking delusions
> 
> i also wont use their grief to push bullshit like you do
Click to expand...


FEMA misrepresented the towers structures to NIST and the proof is in.

The grief of families is used to punish the tools of the perpetrators for supporting the secret methods of mass murder.

The Twins had a concrete tubular concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would direct agents to ask for the photos they stole.  So your request aligns you with their information.
> 
> Logically, if the steel core columns existed, they would be seen in 9-11 images.  Since you cannot source those, and will not reasonably use images that show concrete.  It is conclusive, you are sorkign to support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Consitution.
> 
> The grief of families will become your nightmares.



you are telling me that i am in communication with the "perpetrators"?!!! 

"they" stole photos? 

there are pictures of the steel core columns on 9/11. here is one. the steel core beams are of the type strewn about like match sticks towards the left of the picture. they are the really thick beams that are clearly visible.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the towers structures to NIST and the proof is in.



this is a LIE.
the NIST had direct access and communication to the structural engineer
LERA | World Trade Center



Christophera said:


> The Twins had a concrete tubular concrete core.



you seem to be the only one in the world that believes this LIE.

the structural engineer says it was a steel core. the building plans say it was a steel core. the debris on 9/11 shows it was a steel core. the construction pictures show it was a steel core.

you are delusional.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers structures to NIST and the proof is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a LIE.
> the NIST had direct access and communication to the structural engineer
> LERA | World Trade Center
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Twins had a concrete tubular concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be the only one in the world that believes this LIE.
> 
> the structural engineer says it was a steel core. the building plans say it was a steel core. the debris on 9/11 shows it was a steel core. the construction pictures show it was a steel core.
> 
> you are delusional.
Click to expand...


If that were true, you would have evidence, and you have none from 9-11 for the supposed 47 steel core columns of the core.

The structural engineer on September 13, 2001 said it was concrete.  Nothing after that is acceptable because he could have been threatened.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992






Then a structural engineer certifed in 12 states describes a concrete core in his safety reprot to FEMA, see chapter 2.1 August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

You have no evidence.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You are a new form of human scum.

*Dianne Bullis Snyder: A Wife, a Mother, a Doer*






_Nothing was handed to Dianne Bullis Snyder; she made things happen. She worked her way through college, waiting on tables, planning on a career teaching disabled children. When she ran out of money a few credits short of a degree, she became a flight attendant instead. She was raising her children, Leland and Blakeslee, while flying coast to coast two weeks a month &#8212; and while her husband, John Snyder, worked a job that rarely brought him home for dinner. Leaving for a trip, she would post life lessons on her children&#8217;s doors. &#8220;Don&#8217;t wait for tragedy, say it today,&#8221; one of them read. &#8220;I love you and I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re alive.&#8221; She made quilts, taught herself French, timed the cookies to come out of the oven as the children arrived home from school. She was the glue in a network of 50 first cousins. In 1999, to reduce John&#8217;s commute, the family moved to Westport, Mass., from Connecticut. Dianne began flying out of Boston and thinking about finally getting her degree and teaching. She died on American Airlines Flight 11 on Sept. 11, 2001, at age 42. &#8220;Things were settling out,&#8221; John Snyder said. &#8220;It just seemed like we were turning that corner. She would have gone back to school.&#8221;_


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If that were true, you would have evidence, and you have none from 9-11 for the supposed 47 steel core columns of the core.


i just showed you the picture a few posts above this one. it even fit into all your stupid little requirements you stipulated.



Christophera said:


> The structural engineer on September 13, 2001 said it was concrete.  Nothing after that is acceptable because he could have been threatened.


no matter how many times YOU repeat this it wont make it true. you say the structural engineer said it was concrete. THIS IS ANOTHER ONE OF YOUR LIES. the person writing the article says it is concrete, not the structural engineer. i pointed this out to you before but you keep repeating the LIE anyway.

your "nothing is acceptable" stipulation is the absurd ravings of a paranoid lunatic!! 

it's also really FUNNY!! 



Christophera said:


> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992


and the oxford encyclopedia was wrong. i already showed you links to many engineering schools and universities that say it was a steel core.


Christophera said:


> You have no evidence.  You support secret methods of mass murder.  You are a new form of human scum.


you are a raving lunatic. i showed you evidence. because i dont agree with your raving lunacy does not mean i support mass murder. it means that i am logical and believe you are a raging lunatic that keeps insisting a building with a steel core really has a concrete one. 

you have no evidence at all. 

SHOW US PICTURES OF TRE CONCRETE CORE DURING CONSTRUCTION.


_ Perhaps the most amazing escape was that of six people trapped in an express elevator on the 50th floor of the North Tower. There was no elevator bank on that particular floor. After prying open the inner doors, they cut through three layers of drywall with a squeegee handle, then broke through a wall of tiles into a 50th-floor bathroom. All six escaped the tower five minutes before it collapsed._

please explain how someone can cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!! 

even crazy people look at your posts and think you are nuts.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, you would have evidence, and you have none from 9-11 for the supposed 47 steel core columns of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> i just showed you the picture a few posts above this one. it even fit into all your stupid little requirements you stipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The structural engineer on September 13, 2001 said it was concrete.  Nothing after that is acceptable because he could have been threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no matter how many times YOU repeat this it wont make it true. you say the structural engineer said it was concrete. THIS IS ANOTHER ONE OF YOUR LIES. the person writing the article says it is concrete, not the structural engineer. i pointed this out to you before but you keep repeating the LIE anyway.
Click to expand...


Because you will not state if you believe Robertson did not demand a correction or Newsweek refused to provide it, you expose yourself as an agent.  That is reasonable to conclude because it is a reasonable question and no true American would fail to answer.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Because you will not state if you believe Robertson did not demand a correction or Newsweek refused to provide it, you expose yourself as an agent.  That is reasonable to conclude because it is a reasonable question and no true American would fail to answer.



it doesnt matter if he demanded a correction or not. how do yuo know he didnt demand one and get one? but its irrelevant. there is no correction needed by him BECAUSE HE DIDNT SAY IT!! if he was misquoted then he could demand a correction but he is not the one saying what you keep lying about him saying.


----------



## Fizz

when are you going to get to the part where you claim the rebarb was coated in C4? come on..... lets jsut skip the preliminary stuff and get to your REALLY whacky ideas.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> please explain how someone can cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!



The same guy who cut through the drywall once, tried again, to find concrete.  Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government took that testimony from the web, just as they removed the pictures of concrete from construction photos.

Just as the 2 hour PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was removed from the PBS archives.

Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D, physics, updates his search for the documentary in this .mp3 excerpt.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain how someone can cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who cut through the drywall once, tried again, to find concrete.  Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government took that testimony from the web, just as they removed the pictures of concrete from construction photos.
> 
> Just as the 2 hour PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was removed from the PBS archives.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D, physics, updates his search for the documentary in this .mp3 excerpt.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
Click to expand...

the government did no such thing you liar

LOL
because there was no concrete in the core above grade numbnuts


----------



## DiveCon

more proof you are a fucking LIAR

American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | People & Events | PBS


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain how someone can cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who cut through the drywall once, tried again, to find concrete.  Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government took that testimony from the web, just as they removed the pictures of concrete from construction photos.
> 
> Just as the 2 hour PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was removed from the PBS archives.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D, physics, updates his search for the documentary in this .mp3 excerpt.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHahahahaha!!!!! 

you just keep getting funnier and funnier!!!

who are the infiltrators of the US government? aliens? are they the reptilians or the greys? its a conspiracy inside a conspiracy inside a conspiracy. there's the conspiracy that someone stole all the available proof you need off the internet. (thank god they left the 2 girls 1 cup video though). then there is the conspiracy that aliens infiltrated the government. then there is the conspiracy that the infiltrated government put C4 on the rebarb 30 years before blowing up the world trade center. then there is the actual conspiracy to blow up the world trade center......and we'll fly planes into just because that will look cool even though we dont need to do that because we already have the C4. 

oh, i almost forgot this crazy piece of evidence you are talking about. you are saying that the concrete core has drywall on the INSIDE facing the elevator shafts. just in case someone gets stuck in the elevator and they pry the door open it will still look nice.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain how someone can cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who cut through the drywall once, tried again, to find concrete.  Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government took that testimony from the web, just as they removed the pictures of concrete from construction photos.
> 
> Just as the 2 hour PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was removed from the PBS archives.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D, physics, updates his search for the documentary in this .mp3 excerpt.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahaha!!!!!
Click to expand...


While you laugh, people grieve.






And you have no evidence for the steel core column lie.

FEMA stated this was the core.






Then on 9-11 we see what can only be concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> please explain how someone can cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who cut through the drywall once, tried again, to find concrete.  Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government took that testimony from the web, just as they removed the pictures of concrete from construction photos.
> 
> Just as the 2 hour PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was removed from the PBS archives.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D, physics, updates his search for the documentary in this .mp3 excerpt.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> you just keep getting funnier and funnier!!!
> 
> who are the infiltrators of the US government? aliens? are they the reptilians or the greys? its a conspiracy inside a conspiracy inside a conspiracy. there's the conspiracy that someone stole all the available proof you need off the internet. (thank god they left the 2 girls 1 cup video though). then there is the conspiracy that aliens infiltrated the government. then there is the conspiracy that the infiltrated government put C4 on the rebarb 30 years before blowing up the world trade center. then there is the actual conspiracy to blow up the world trade center......and we'll fly planes into just because that will look cool even though we dont need to do that because we already have the C4.
> 
> oh, i almost forgot this crazy piece of evidence you are talking about. you are saying that the concrete core has drywall on the INSIDE facing the elevator shafts. just in case someone gets stuck in the elevator and they pry the door open it will still look nice.
Click to expand...

this thread is proof positive that Christopher Brown is totally fucking INSANE


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy who cut through the drywall once, tried again, to find concrete.  Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government took that testimony from the web, just as they removed the pictures of concrete from construction photos.
> 
> Just as the 2 hour PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was removed from the PBS archives.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D, physics, updates his search for the documentary in this .mp3 excerpt.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While you laugh, people grieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no evidence for the steel core column lie.
> 
> FEMA stated this was the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11 we see what can only be concrete.
Click to expand...

i wonder what that woman would think of you using her photo for your bullshit lies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you laugh, people grieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no evidence for the steel core column lie.
> 
> FEMA stated this was the core.
> 
> Then on 9-11 we see what can only be concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wonder what that woman would think of you using her photo for your bullshit lies
Click to expand...


Share your evidence for the steel core columns with her, then direct her to me so I can share mine for the concrete core.  I've been trying for years to contact victims families.  The perpetrators shield them with non profit organizations and encourage them to not be public.

Something tells me that mostly they would be okay with it.  By now they must realize that 9-11 was the beginng of the final destruction of the Constitution.   I can't imagine any of them being as ignorant as you portray them.

This boy will be wondering now, why so many Americans do not believe the official story.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> While you laugh, people grieve.


people are going to grieve anyway whether i laugh or not. i am not laughing at them. i am laughing at you.

you are mocking them with your whacko ideas. how does that make you feel? do you feel like a big man now?





Christophera said:


> And you have no evidence for the steel core column lie.



i have building plans. i have the structural engineer. i have pictures of the building going up and after it came down. i have people cutting through the core to escape a stuck elevator WITH A SQUEEGEE!! do you think you can cut through concrete with a squeegee and escape? yeah, you probably do. because you are WHACKO!!! 

where is you building plans showing a concrete core? where is your pictures of a concrete core being constructed?

or did the aliens steal them too?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you laugh, people grieve.
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no evidence for the steel core column lie.
> 
> FEMA stated this was the core.
> 
> Then on 9-11 we see what can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what that woman would think of you using her photo for your bullshit lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Share your evidence for the steel core columns with her, then direct her to me so I can share mine for the concrete core.  I've been trying for years to contact victims families.  The perpetrators shield them with non profit organizations and encourage them to not be public.
> 
> Something tells me that mostly they would be okay with it.  By now they must realize that 9-11 was the beginng of the final destruction of the Constitution.   I can't imagine any of them being as ignorant as you portray them.
> 
> This boy will be wondering now, why so many Americans do not believe the official story.
Click to expand...

its been shared you dumbfuck
there was no concrete core above grade
photo after photo has been posted that proves this
only a delusional fucking retard like you would keep insisting there was one in the face of the evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've been trying for years to contact victims families.  The perpetrators shield them with non profit organizations and encourage them to not be public.



you are truly a sick and perverted individual. 

LEAVE THE FAMILIES ALONE!!! they have had enough trauma in their life and dont need some whacko hunting them down and disturbing them.

please, if you take nothing else out of this conversation i plead with you to STOP FUCKING WITH THE VICTIM'S FAMILIES.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder what that woman would think of you using her photo for your bullshit lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share your evidence for the steel core columns with her, then direct her to me so I can share mine for the concrete core.  I've been trying for years to contact victims families.  The perpetrators shield them with non profit organizations and encourage them to not be public.
> 
> Something tells me that mostly they would be okay with it.  By now they must realize that 9-11 was the beginng of the final destruction of the Constitution.   I can't imagine any of them being as ignorant as you portray them.
> 
> This boy will be wondering now, why so many Americans do not believe the official story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was no concrete core above grade
Click to expand...


The evidence proves you wrong.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.  The spire behind it is onthe far side of the core, outside of it.






The same massive piece of concrete from another angle.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> The same massive piece of concrete from another angle.



you keep posting the same pictures of smoke and a tumbling building. what you post is not proof. i dont know why you are too completely crazy to see that but its annoying.



Christophera said:


> I've been trying for years to contact victims families.  The perpetrators shield them with non profit organizations and encourage them to not be public.



you are truly a sick and perverted individual. 

LEAVE THE FAMILIES ALONE!!! they have had enough trauma in their life and dont need some whacko hunting them down and disturbing them.

please, if you take nothing else out of this conversation i plead with you to STOP FUCKING WITH THE VICTIM'S FAMILIES.


----------



## kyzr

There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"






Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.


----------



## kyzr

There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"





Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> The same massive piece of concrete from another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep posting the same pictures of smoke and a tumbling building.
Click to expand...


You finally noticed that huge piece of concrete falling into the empty core.  Maybe the families will consider forgiving you.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.



So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.

Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"
> 
> 
> Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.
> 
> Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.
Click to expand...

yeah, no evidence of steel columns, sure fucking moron
the photos have been posted you are a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"
> 
> 
> Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.
> 
> Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, no evidence of steel columns, sure fucking moron
> the photos have been posted you are a fucking moron
Click to expand...


I only saw elevator guide rail support steel at construction, like this,






Left and right of the central crane, the vertical steel has "butt plates" on their tops.  Butt plates are of totally inadequate strength for joining sections of "core column".  Joining any configured steel that will be used as "core column" requires a 100% fillet weld, like this seen on an "I" beam.






Since those butt plates are at the 5th floor, it is ridiculous to assert they are "core columns", because there is still 1,290 feet of column that will bear on them.
You never did, or I guess it was herr kaiser who said the towers were "well documented", come up with official plans that detail the needed horizontal and diagonal interconnections between supposed steel core columns?

I know they were "well documented", but i also know that the queen knighted guiliani for his performance as mayor of NYC and the aftermath of 9-11.  Why she did that, when the ex  NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding we need to know.

BTW, you never did recognize the violations of law contained with that link.  Do you support lawless government, the demise of the US Constitution and secret methods of mass murder?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.
> 
> Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, no evidence of steel columns, sure fucking moron
> the photos have been posted you are a fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only saw elevator guide rail support steel at construction, like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left and right of the central crane, the vertical steel has "butt plates" on their tops.  Butt plates are of totally inadequate strength for joining sections of "core column".  Joining any configured steel that will be used as "core column" requires a 100% fillet weld, like this seen on an "I" beam.
Click to expand...

those are steel columns you dumbfuck
you dont know a fucking thing about construction or steel

the elevator componants would have been added AFTER the building was enclosed
otherwise they would RUST
you dont have the IQ of a fucking CARROT


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, no evidence of steel columns, sure fucking moron
> the photos have been posted you are a fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw elevator guide rail support steel at construction, like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left and right of the central crane, the vertical steel has "butt plates" on their tops.  Butt plates are of totally inadequate strength for joining sections of "core column".  Joining any configured steel that will be used as "core column" requires a 100% fillet weld, like this seen on an "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are steel columns you dumbfuck
> you dont know a fucking thing about construction or steel
> 
> the elevator componants would have been added AFTER the building was enclosed
> otherwise they would RUST
Click to expand...


Columns can have any configuration.  It is their vertical orientation and structural role that makes them "columns".

BTW, did you ever acknowledge the violations of law that are embodied in the ex  NYC mayor taking the plans and hiding them while the courts protected their hiding?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw elevator guide rail support steel at construction, like this,
> 
> 
> 
> Left and right of the central crane, the vertical steel has "butt plates" on their tops.  Butt plates are of totally inadequate strength for joining sections of "core column".  Joining any configured steel that will be used as "core column" requires a 100% fillet weld, like this seen on an "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> those are steel columns you dumbfuck
> you dont know a fucking thing about construction or steel
> 
> the elevator componants would have been added AFTER the building was enclosed
> otherwise they would RUST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Columns can have any configuration.  It is their vertical orientation and structural role that makes them "columns".
> 
> BTW, did you ever acknowledge the violations of law that are embodied in the ex  NYC mayor taking the plans and hiding them while the courts protected their hiding?
Click to expand...

if there were actual violations of the law he would have been charged you moron
you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> those are steel columns you dumbfuck
> you dont know a fucking thing about construction or steel
> 
> the elevator componants would have been added AFTER the building was enclosed
> otherwise they would RUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columns can have any configuration.  It is their vertical orientation and structural role that makes them "columns".
> 
> BTW, did you ever acknowledge the violations of law that are embodied in the ex  NYC mayor taking the plans and hiding them while the courts protected their hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if there were actual violations of the law he would have been changed you moron
> you are too fucking stupid for words
Click to expand...


You mean if he violated law he would have rehabilitated himself automatically?  How does that work?

Or do you mean that the laws would have been changed to make him legal?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Columns can have any configuration.  It is their vertical orientation and structural role that makes them "columns".
> 
> BTW, did you ever acknowledge the violations of law that are embodied in the ex  NYC mayor taking the plans and hiding them while the courts protected their hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> if there were actual violations of the law he would have been changed you moron
> you are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean if he violated law he would have rehabilitated himself automatically?  How does that work?
> 
> Or do you mean that the laws would have been changed to make him legal?
Click to expand...

i meant to say "charged" and it now shows that
fuck off asswipe


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if there were actual violations of the law he would have been changed you moron
> you are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean if he violated law he would have rehabilitated himself automatically?  How does that work?
> 
> Or do you mean that the laws would have been changed to make him legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i meant to say "charged" and it now shows that
> fuck off asswipe
Click to expand...


Maybe you don't understand.  When the  NYC mayor took the plans he deprived all the citizens of NY and the nation of public documents, the FOIL laws exist to guarantee public access to public documents.  When the  courts protected their hiding by not compelling a release, they enabled the FEMA deception, which was critical to sabotaging the NIST analysis of collapse and conducting mass murder by secret methods.


----------



## Christophera

Here is a list of evidence showing the basic FEMA deception about the towers core, and the independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

More detail on the FEMA deception is here.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.

Any who might be interested in acting to ensure justice with 9-11 can use this information.

THE FEMA "CORE DECEPTION"

Misrepresenting the core structure of the Twin Towers as in the following image.

http://algoxy.com/psych/psyimages/femacore.gif

Further, the truth movement has been mislead by quasi leaders that present helicopter photos showing elevator guide rail support steel and calling it "core columns"

The butt plates on top of the guide rail support steel, left and right of the center crane in this photo of WTC 2 at around the fifth floor show a method of joining far too weak to be used to join core columns.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg

It is reasonably expected that if no independently verified evidence of steel core columns, or no credible opposition to this information of the concrete core can be made. The concrete core is a fact and what follows independent verification of the fact must lead towards acceptance.

These images and links to independent verifications of the assertion that the images show a steel reinforced, rectangular, tubular concrete core 80x120'. The ones that show pieces, glimpses of the core, show an empty core when shown, and some concrete surrounding it or another feature of the cast concrete structure surrounding the core area.


THE CONCRETE CORE OF THE TWINS

9-11 IMAGES
End view of WTC 1 W core wall and spire
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg.

South view of WTC 1 core wall and spire, interior box columns.
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg

Video of east end of WTC 2 core with thick concrete wall toppling into the empty core (17 sec).
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI[/ame]
Verifying chopper photo from ALT. perspective.
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc.1core.fall.jpg

Video of north WTC 1 core wall and guide rail support steel toppling out of position (14 sec).
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZp6aOibiM[/ame]

3" high tensile steel Rebar of WTC 1's north and west wall, aprox. 50 rebar, silhouetted across the hudson at 400- feet height.
http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/spire_dust-3.jpg

A portion of the top of WTC 2 concrete core surrounded in perimeter columns falling onto WTC 3
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc2coreonto3.jpg

WTC 2 core standing at 400+-
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/southcorestands.gif




GZ IMAGES
Portion of WTC 1 north core wall section w/3x7 hall running length, daylight shines through.
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg

INDEPENDANT STATEMENTS OF AUTHORITY(not credible that this would not be corrected if it was wrong)
Leslie E. Robertson, Newsweek source for structural data.
MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ

Domel, ground zero consults and examination of plans w/FEMA engineer weeks after 9-11
http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf

Oxford (scanned photocopy from book in British library perhasp, 2004)
http://algoxy.com/psych/images/oxfordarchcore.jpg

Bazant, et. al. June 21, 2007 revision (northwestern university removed this .pdf sometime in 2008. (Online archives do not show it as was published at the university) The following is reconstructed from a url that was perhaps gained after the original .pdf was taken off the server. The .pdf is here.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/00 WTC Collapse - Wha#558C6.pdf


----------



## Fizz

show us any picture of the concrete core in place.

all you have is crappy pictures that YOU say shows concrete while a building is collapsing. pictures clearly showing a steel core are available to everyone and you have been shown these many times. you make false claims that these are elevator guide rails. on other forums this has been proven to be false by people in the industry. the elevator components can not be exposed to weather. THEY GO IN AFTER THE CORE NOT BEFORE!!! 

where are all the pictures of the concrete in place before 9/11? where are the pictures of the concrete during construction. you have none because the core wasnt concrete. 



Christophera said:


> I've been trying for years to contact victims families.  The perpetrators shield them with non profit organizations and encourage them to not be public.



you are truly a sick and perverted individual. 

LEAVE THE FAMILIES ALONE!!! they have had enough trauma in their life and dont need some whacko hunting them down and disturbing them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean if he violated law he would have rehabilitated himself automatically?  How does that work?
> 
> Or do you mean that the laws would have been changed to make him legal?
> 
> 
> 
> i meant to say "charged" and it now shows that
> fuck off asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't understand.  When the  NYC mayor took the plans he deprived all the citizens of NY and the nation of public documents, the FOIL laws exist to guarantee public access to public documents.  When the  courts protected their hiding by not compelling a release, they enabled the FEMA deception, which was critical to sabotaging the NIST analysis of collapse and conducting mass murder by secret methods.
Click to expand...

again, if it had been the ONLY SET OF PLANS, you MIGHT have a case
but since it was not, and you haven't even proven what you claim
you remain a fucktard with no knowledge of steel or construction


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Here is a list of evidence showing the basic FEMA deception about the towers core, and the independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> More detail on the FEMA deception is here.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Any who might be interested in acting to ensure justice with 9-11 can use this information.
> 
> THE FEMA "CORE DECEPTION"
> 
> Misrepresenting the core structure of the Twin Towers as in the following image.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/psyimages/femacore.gif
> 
> Further, the truth movement has been mislead by quasi leaders that present helicopter photos showing elevator guide rail support steel and calling it "core columns"
> 
> The butt plates on top of the guide rail support steel, left and right of the center crane in this photo of WTC 2 at around the fifth floor show a method of joining far too weak to be used to join core columns.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/elev_guide.rail.supp.jpg
> 
> It is reasonably expected that if no independently verified evidence of steel core columns, or no credible opposition to this information of the concrete core can be made. The concrete core is a fact and what follows independent verification of the fact must lead towards acceptance.
> 
> These images and links to independent verifications of the assertion that the images show a steel reinforced, rectangular, tubular concrete core 80x120'. The ones that show pieces, glimpses of the core, show an empty core when shown, and some concrete surrounding it or another feature of the cast concrete structure surrounding the core area.
> 
> 
> THE CONCRETE CORE OF THE TWINS
> 
> 9-11 IMAGES
> End view of WTC 1 W core wall and spire
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg.
> 
> South view of WTC 1 core wall and spire, interior box columns.
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg
> 
> Video of east end of WTC 2 core with thick concrete wall toppling into the empty core (17 sec).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI
> Verifying chopper photo from ALT. perspective.
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc.1core.fall.jpg
> 
> Video of north WTC 1 core wall and guide rail support steel toppling out of position (14 sec).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZp6aOibiM
> 
> 3" high tensile steel Rebar of WTC 1's north and west wall, aprox. 50 rebar, silhouetted across the hudson at 400- feet height.
> http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/spire_dust-3.jpg
> 
> A portion of the top of WTC 2 concrete core surrounded in perimeter columns falling onto WTC 3
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc2coreonto3.jpg
> 
> WTC 2 core standing at 400+-
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/southcorestands.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GZ IMAGES
> Portion of WTC 1 north core wall section w/3x7 hall running length, daylight shines through.
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg
> 
> INDEPENDANT STATEMENTS OF AUTHORITY(not credible that this would not be corrected if it was wrong)
> Leslie E. Robertson, Newsweek source for structural data.
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ
> 
> Domel, ground zero consults and examination of plans w/FEMA engineer weeks after 9-11
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf
> 
> Oxford (scanned photocopy from book in British library perhasp, 2004)
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/oxfordarchcore.jpg
> 
> Bazant, et. al. June 21, 2007 revision (northwestern university removed this .pdf sometime in 2008. (Online archives do not show it as was published at the university) The following is reconstructed from a url that was perhaps gained after the original .pdf was taken off the server. The .pdf is here.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/00 WTC Collapse - Wha#558C6.pdf


did you ever think they took it off the server because it was WRONG and the fucking lie?
or are you too fucking stupid to understand how the internet works


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i meant to say "charged" and it now shows that
> fuck off asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't understand.  When the  NYC mayor took the plans he deprived all the citizens of NY and the nation of public documents, the FOIL laws exist to guarantee public access to public documents.  When the  courts protected their hiding by not compelling a release, they enabled the FEMA deception, which was critical to sabotaging the NIST analysis of collapse and conducting mass murder by secret methods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, if it had been the ONLY SET OF PLANS,
Click to expand...


It was a lot more than just the plans.

*NYCLU:

 "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't understand.  When the  NYC mayor took the plans he deprived all the citizens of NY and the nation of public documents, the FOIL laws exist to guarantee public access to public documents.  When the  courts protected their hiding by not compelling a release, they enabled the FEMA deception, which was critical to sabotaging the NIST analysis of collapse and conducting mass murder by secret methods.
> 
> 
> 
> again, if it had been the ONLY SET OF PLANS,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a lot more than just the plans.
> 
> *NYCLU:
> 
> "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
Click to expand...

SO????

who gives a fuck
it doesnt change the fact that the twin towers had STEEL CORES


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure is deep prejudice in his posts and his selectively NOT to address it. everytime he is confronted with facts and evidence such as Guliani and FEMA illegally removing evidence all he can come back with in his posts is a bunch of profanity laced bullshit when he in is backed into a corner. thats why he is not worth the effort and why nobody should ever bother with him.
> 
> 
> 
> please show evidence anything illegal was done. otherwise, you are talking out of your ass again.
Click to expand...


hey disinfo agent,in a crime like this,you DONT destory the evidence like they did and ship it off  overseas like FEMA and Guliani had them do.you get arrested for tampering with evidence like they did. but since it was an inside job,of course they arent going to arrest anybody.also agent,the firefighters of new york called the 9/11 investigation a half baked farce and was outraged over that.FACT not THEORY.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> The spam of the disinformation agents must have obscured this proof that the steel shown in the core from helicopter photos of construction is NOT steel core columns.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> NYC mayor took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding[/url] which enabled the structural deception by FEMA of NIST.



Whats REALLY hysterical about these disinformation agents that have been sent here to spam the boards is they ignore that its a FACT not a theory,that many firefighters and first responders of new york called the 9/11 coverup investigation a half baked farce yet that means NOTHING to them,only what NIST and fox news tell them. "rolls on floor laughing."


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> Whats REALLY hysterical about these disinformation agents that have been sent here to spam the boards is they ignore that its a FACT not a theory,that many firefighters and first responders of new york called the 9/11 coverup investigation a half baked farce yet that means NOTHING to them,only what NIST and fox news tell them. "rolls on floor laughing."



please tell me where i can get the job to actually get paid to point out how fucking retarded most of your statements are!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats REALLY hysterical about these disinformation agents that have been sent here to spam the boards is they ignore that its a FACT not a theory,that many firefighters and first responders of new york called the 9/11 coverup investigation a half baked farce yet that means NOTHING to them,only what NIST and fox news tell them. "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me where i can get the job to actually get paid to point out how fucking retarded most of your statements are!!
Click to expand...


hahahahahaha,when confronted with facts you cant refute you come back with pathetic posts like this.priceless,I love it. Honestly I would have expected a post like this from Ditzcon the biggest moron on these boards next CandyCorn,but I at least expected some insane long ramblings from YOU instead of a weak comeback like this. you been hanging out with Ditzcon way too long.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats REALLY hysterical about these disinformation agents that have been sent here to spam the boards is they ignore that its a FACT not a theory,that many firefighters and first responders of new york called the 9/11 coverup investigation a half baked farce yet that means NOTHING to them,only what NIST and fox news tell them. "rolls on floor laughing."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me where i can get the job to actually get paid to point out how fucking retarded most of your statements are!!
Click to expand...

he'll put you on ignore, like he did me
what a fucking pussy wimp rimjob is


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, if it had been the ONLY SET OF PLANS,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lot more than just the plans.
> 
> *NYCLU:
> 
> "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO????
> 
> who gives a fuck
> it doesnt change the fact that the twin towers had STEEL CORES
Click to expand...


Were they made from *invisi-steel*?

No one seems to have seen them on 9-11.

Here is steel, but it is obviously too small to be "core columns".







Here is steel big enough to be core columns,






But it is not in the core as this superimposition shows.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a lot more than just the plans.
> 
> *NYCLU:
> 
> "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> 
> 
> SO????
> 
> who gives a fuck
> it doesnt change the fact that the twin towers had STEEL CORES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they made from *invisi-steel*?
> 
> No one seems to have seen them on 9-11.
> 
> Here is steel, but it is obviously too small to be "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is steel big enough to be core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is not in the core as this superimposition shows.
Click to expand...

that "spire" you keep yappin about, is the outer shell you fucktard
you do understand the building is in THREE DIMENSIONS, right?


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw elevator guide rail support steel at construction,
> 
> Left and right of the central crane, the vertical steel has "butt plates" on their tops.  Butt plates are of totally inadequate strength for joining sections of "core column".  Joining any configured steel that will be used as "core column" requires a 100% fillet weld, like this seen on an "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> those are steel columns you dumbfuck
> you dont know a fucking thing about construction or steel
> 
> the elevator componants would have been added AFTER the building was enclosed
> otherwise they would RUST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Columns can have any configuration.  It is their vertical orientation and structural role that makes them "columns".
> 
> BTW, did you ever acknowledge the violations of law that are embodied in the ex  NYC mayor taking the plans and hiding them while the courts protected their hiding?
Click to expand...


1. You cut/paste where in the link it says that Rudy took the WTC plans and hid them.  
2. We already established that you can't read drawings
3. We already established that you are not qualified to interpret collapse photos/videos
4. We already established that you are not an engineer qualified to comment on the WTC designs.

Cristo is a "hack" who is hawking his bullshit book, that is soooooo obviously wrong it must set some record for stupidity.  But keep posting nonsense.  There are always sane people to call you stupid.


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.
> 
> Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.
Click to expand...


Evidence of steel core columns?  You have no evidence of concrete walls, none, no photos of a mile of concrete wall in the debris.  

I'll post a few more posts for you to reply to.   All you have is a bullshit book that no one with a brain will buy.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.
> 
> Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence of steel core columns?  You have no evidence of concrete walls, none, no photos of a mile of concrete wall in the debris.
> 
> I'll post a few more posts for you to reply to.   All you have is a bullshit book that no one with a brain will buy.
Click to expand...

its on amazon
and this is the publishing company

Self Publishing and Print on Demand Company | Xlibris Book Publishers.

self published
LOL


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO????
> 
> who gives a fuck
> it doesnt change the fact that the twin towers had STEEL CORES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they made from *invisi-steel*?
> 
> No one seems to have seen them on 9-11.
> 
> Here is steel, but it is obviously too small to be "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is steel big enough to be core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is not in the core as this superimposition shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that "spire" you keep yappin about, is the outer shell
> you do understand the building is in THREE DIMENSIONS, right?
Click to expand...


Correct, and this image taken perhaps 2-3 seonds later shows the spire to be OUTSIDE the core wall.






ALSO, the rectangles formed by interior box columns and floor beams show that to be the inner wall supporting the floors NOT the perimeter columns which we spaced 22" apart.

The core area left of the concrete core wall is EMPTY because the elevator guide rail support steel was too weak to stand without the concrete core supporting it.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Where's Walldo? WTC Wall Conspiracy".  There is a "who is stupid enough to buy this book, conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristo has been arguing 2 + 2 = 3 for the last 166 pages when everyone else knows the correct answer.  No one is interested in a moronic conspiracy.  If you think it helps you sell books, that makes some sense, but normal people won't waste their money on such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.
> 
> Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence of steel core columns?  You have no evidence of concrete walls, none, no photos of a mile of concrete wall in the debris.
> 
> I'll post a few more posts for you to reply to.   All you have is a bullshit book that no one with a brain will buy.
Click to expand...


Recall, concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed to fall freely AND, the large pieces of concrete could have broken with impact. AND here is the massive concrete core wall at its base.  So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.

BTW, the book is about the unconscious mind, which is nominally 86% of each humans mental capacity.  It shows how people can be programmed unconsciously without their knowledge behind memory barriers.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were they made from *invisi-steel*?
> 
> No one seems to have seen them on 9-11.
> 
> Here is steel, but it is obviously too small to be "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is steel big enough to be core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is not in the core as this superimposition shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that "spire" you keep yappin about, is the outer shell
> you do understand the building is in THREE DIMENSIONS, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, and this image taken perhaps 2-3 seonds later shows the spire to be OUTSIDE the core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, the rectangles formed by interior box columns and floor beams show that to be the inner wall supporting the floors NOT the perimeter columns which we spaced 22" apart.
> 
> The core area left of the concrete core wall is EMPTY because the elevator guide rail support steel was too weak to stand without the concrete core supporting it.
Click to expand...

you keep claiming that bullshit that ALL the evidence says is bullshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that "spire" you keep yappin about, is the outer shell
> you do understand the building is in THREE DIMENSIONS, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and this image taken perhaps 2-3 seonds later shows the spire to be OUTSIDE the core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, the rectangles formed by interior box columns and floor beams show that to be the inner wall supporting the floors NOT the perimeter columns which we spaced 22" apart.
> 
> The core area left of the concrete core wall is EMPTY because the elevator guide rail support steel was too weak to stand without the concrete core supporting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep claiming that bullshit that ALL the evidence says is bullshit
Click to expand...


You didn't post any of that "evidence", so perhaps you are describing your own act.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no evidence of steel core columns but do recognize that the possibility of knowledge being unconscious actually works better than secret.  And that such a possibility allows explanation for a great deal in our world.  I thought you would never get it.
> 
> Or that our republic and the constitution and the republic for which it stands might be saved by understanding such phenomena as can happen with the unconscious mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of steel core columns?  You have no evidence of concrete walls, none, no photos of a mile of concrete wall in the debris.
> 
> I'll post a few more posts for you to reply to.   All you have is a bullshit book that no one with a brain will buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recall, concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed to fall freely AND, the large pieces of concrete could have broken with impact. AND here is the massive concrete core wall at its base.  So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> BTW, the book is about the unconscious mind, which is nominally 86% of each humans mental capacity.  It shows how people can be programmed unconsciously without their knowledge behind memory barriers.
Click to expand...

that linked photo shows ZERO concrete you fucktard


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and this image taken perhaps 2-3 seonds later shows the spire to be OUTSIDE the core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO, the rectangles formed by interior box columns and floor beams show that to be the inner wall supporting the floors NOT the perimeter columns which we spaced 22" apart.
> 
> The core area left of the concrete core wall is EMPTY because the elevator guide rail support steel was too weak to stand without the concrete core supporting it.
> 
> 
> 
> you keep claiming that bullshit that ALL the evidence says is bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't post any of that "evidence", so perhaps you are describing your own act.
Click to expand...

yes, the evidence HAS been posted but the delusional fucktard that you are keeps denying it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of steel core columns?  You have no evidence of concrete walls, none, no photos of a mile of concrete wall in the debris.
> 
> I'll post a few more posts for you to reply to.   All you have is a bullshit book that no one with a brain will buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recall, concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed to fall freely AND, the large pieces of concrete could have broken with impact. AND here is the massive concrete core wall at its base.  So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> BTW, the book is about the unconscious mind, which is nominally 86% of each humans mental capacity.  It shows how people can be programmed unconsciously without their knowledge behind memory barriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that linked photo shows ZERO concrete you fucktard
Click to expand...


Sand and gravel is most of what is seen.  Concrete is made from that stuff Einstein .

GZ, it was called "digging out" for a reason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recall, concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of high explosives that are properly placed to fall freely AND, the large pieces of concrete could have broken with impact. AND here is the massive concrete core wall at its base.  So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> BTW, the book is about the unconscious mind, which is nominally 86% of each humans mental capacity.  It shows how people can be programmed unconsciously without their knowledge behind memory barriers.
> 
> 
> 
> that linked photo shows ZERO concrete you fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sand and gravel is most of what is seen.  Concrete is made from that stuff Einstein .
> 
> GZ, it was called "digging out" for a reason.
Click to expand...

you're full of shit
i see steel columns and gypsum planks
i dont see "sand and gravel"
and you can see tons of steel and not ANY rebar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> BTW, the book is about the unconscious mind, which is nominally 86% of each humans mental capacity.  It shows how people can be programmed unconsciously without their knowledge behind memory barriers.



so that means out of your 5 working brain cells more than 4 of them you dont use. now its all starting to make sense.....


----------



## Fizz

_When a hijacked airplane struck the north tower of the World Trade Center, six men, including Polish immigrant window washer Jan Demczur, found themselves trapped in an express elevator at the 50th floor. Thinking quickly, Demczur and the others pried open the elevator doors and used this squeegee handle to cut their way through the drywall of the elevator shaft. They squeezed through the hole in the wall, fleeing from the building just minutes before the tower fell. _
Window washers squeegee handle - September 11: Bearing Witness to History

you cant cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that linked photo shows ZERO concrete you fucktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand and gravel is most of what is seen.  Concrete is made from that stuff Einstein .
> 
> GZ, it was called "digging out" for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you're full of shit
> i see steel columns and gypsum planks
> i dont see "sand and gravel"
> and you can see tons of steel and not ANY rebar
Click to expand...

Actually there are a number of pieces of steel proturding that could be rebar.  Any steel that appears round and is not totally kinked up could be that high tensile rebar.

Also, note in the very bottom of the cascade slope the very large aggregate.  Hard stone aggregate was only used on ten floors, which would hardly show at all in that mass of sand and gravel.  Meaning that there was something VERY big, using lots of large, hard stone aggregate.

All images of GZ show gray areas that are often graded, when cleaned of steel, just like pulverized concrete would appear.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> _When a hijacked airplane struck the north tower of the World Trade Center, six men, including Polish immigrant window washer Jan Demczur, found themselves trapped in an express elevator at the 50th floor. Thinking quickly, Demczur and the others pried open the elevator doors and used this squeegee handle to cut their way through the drywall of the elevator shaft. They squeezed through the hole in the wall, fleeing from the building just minutes before the tower fell. _
> Window washers squeegee handle - September 11: Bearing Witness to History
> 
> you cant cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!!



He tried it again later, and found concrete, but that survivor account is missing.  Any elevator or stair not against the core walls would be drywall, meaning that most elevators were surrounded with drywall.

Drywall cannot stand the impacts of hundreds of thousands of tons of structure steel.






Meaning the above is concrete, not steel core columns, never seen on 9-11 like they would be, .......... if they existed.

FEMA lied, this was NOT the core of the Twins.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand and gravel is most of what is seen.  Concrete is made from that stuff Einstein .
> 
> GZ, it was called "digging out" for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> you're full of shit
> i see steel columns and gypsum planks
> i dont see "sand and gravel"
> and you can see tons of steel and not ANY rebar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are a number of pieces of steel proturding that could be rebar.  Any steel that appears round and is not totally kinked up could be that high tensile rebar.
> 
> Also, note in the very bottom of the cascade slope the very large aggregate.  Hard stone aggregate was only used on ten floors, which would hardly show at all in that mass of sand and gravel.  Meaning that there was something VERY big, using lots of large, hard stone aggregate.
> 
> All images of GZ show gray areas that are often graded, when cleaned of steel, just like pulverized concrete would appear.
Click to expand...

if you see rebar there, your fucking delusional
not there


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When a hijacked airplane struck the north tower of the World Trade Center, six men, including Polish immigrant window washer Jan Demczur, found themselves trapped in an express elevator at the 50th floor. Thinking quickly, Demczur and the others pried open the elevator doors and used this squeegee handle to cut their way through the drywall of the elevator shaft. They squeezed through the hole in the wall, fleeing from the building just minutes before the tower fell. _
> Window washers squeegee handle - September 11: Bearing Witness to History
> 
> you cant cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He tried it again later, and found concrete,* but that survivor account is missing.  Any elevator or stair not against the core walls would be drywall, meaning that most elevators were surrounded with drywall.
> 
> Drywall cannot stand the impacts of hundreds of thousands of tons of structure steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the above is concrete, not steel core columns, never seen on 9-11 like they would be, .......... if they existed.
> 
> FEMA lied, this was NOT the core of the Twins.
Click to expand...

LIAR, the man made it OUT OF THE BUILDING
so he didnt FAIL


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> _When a hijacked airplane struck the north tower of the World Trade Center, six men, including Polish immigrant window washer Jan Demczur, found themselves trapped in an express elevator at the 50th floor. Thinking quickly, Demczur and the others pried open the elevator doors and used this squeegee handle to cut their way through the drywall of the elevator shaft. They squeezed through the hole in the wall, fleeing from the building just minutes before the tower fell. _
> Window washers squeegee handle - September 11: Bearing Witness to History
> 
> you cant cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He tried it again later, and found concrete,* but that survivor account is missing.  Any elevator or stair not against the core walls would be drywall, meaning that most elevators were surrounded with drywall.
> 
> Drywall cannot stand the impacts of hundreds of thousands of tons of structure steel.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the above is concrete, not steel core columns, never seen on 9-11 like they would be, .......... if they existed.
> 
> FEMA lied, this was NOT the core of the Twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR, the man made it OUT OF THE BUILDING
> so he didnt FAIL
Click to expand...


Maybe your reading skills suffer.  I never said he did not.  I said a second try at digging through drywall failed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried it again later, and found concrete, but that survivor account is missing.
Click to expand...


did the aliens steal that too?  

you are delusional. the elevator he was trapped in was in the core.


he tried it again later?!!!! HAHAHAHahaha

why would he try escape a second time? was the first time so much fun he wanted to do it again? you are a complete JACKASS!!! 

in order for anyone to believe you we need to see a picture of the concrete core. pictures of falling debris are bullshit. you have been caught lying too many times now. show a picture of the concrete core intact. 

the falling debris pictures you keep showing doesnt show a concrete core. you are delusional. i mean, seriously. the face of satan is more clear than your pictures.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried it again later, and found concrete, but that survivor account is missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did the aliens steal that too?
> 
> you are delusional. the elevator he was trapped in was in the core.
> 
> 
> he tried it again later?!!!! HAHAHAHahaha
> 
> why would he try escape a second time? was the first time so much fun he wanted to do it again? you are a complete JACKASS!!!
> 
> in order for anyone to believe you we need to see a picture of the concrete core. pictures of falling debris are bullshit. you have been caught lying too many times now. show a picture of the concrete core intact.
> 
> the falling debris pictures you keep showing doesnt show a concrete core. you are delusional. i mean, seriously. the face of satan is more clear than your pictures.
Click to expand...

because Christopher A Brown is totally fucking delusional and needs to seek out professional help before he becomes a danger to himself or others


----------



## DiveCon

for the fucking moron christopher, this is what rebar looks like


----------



## DiveCon

this is what rebar looks like during a removal






none of your pics show anything like that


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> [
> because Christopher A Brown is totally fucking delusional and needs to seek out professional help before he becomes a danger to himself or others


he already has


Christophera said:


> I've been trying for years to contact victims families.  The perpetrators shield them with non profit organizations and encourage them to not be public.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant cut through a concrete core with a squeegee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried it again later, and found concrete, but that survivor account is missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did the aliens steal that too?
> 
> you are delusional. the elevator he was trapped in was in the core.
Click to expand...


And there were elevators inthe center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.

The squeegee escape from the elevator was later followed by an effort to get through a stairwell wall further down.  After the drywall, concrete.

The perps removed that account from the surivor storeys.

They also removed one that talked about a person who had the floor fire marshall position and how that person had been in WTC 1, and had to retrain because the hallways and stairs were quite different.

Such is why no response comes from people like Rodriguez with questions about halls and elevators in WTC 1.

gamits BS scam of trying to pass off WTC 2 as WTC 1 with photoshopped images depended on that.  Here is the photoshopped WTC 2 with the famous bleed through perimeter columns showing the windows of the shopped in footbridge outside.






Full story of the cointelpro message board.

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tried it again later, and found concrete, but that survivor account is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the aliens steal that too?
> 
> you are delusional. the elevator he was trapped in was in the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there were elevators inthe center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.
> 
> The squeegee escape from the elevator was later followed by an effort to get through a stairwell wall further down.  After the drywall, concrete.
> 
> The perps removed that account from the surivor storeys.
> 
> They also removed one that talked about a person who had the floor fire marshall position and how that person had been in WTC 1, and had to retrain because the hallways and stairs were quite different.
> 
> Such is why no response comes from people like Rodriguez with questions about halls and elevators in WTC 1.
> 
> gamits BS scam of trying to pass off WTC 2 as WTC 1 with photoshopped images depended on that. * Here is the photoshopped WTC 2 with the famous bleed through perimeter columns showing the windows of the shopped in footbridge outside.*
> 
> 
> 
> Full story of the cointelpro message board.
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
Click to expand...

what the FUCK are you babbling about NOW
you seriously need professional help
you are QUITE INSANE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> did the aliens steal that too?
> 
> you are delusional. the elevator he was trapped in was in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there were elevators inthe center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.
> 
> The squeegee escape from the elevator was later followed by an effort to get through a stairwell wall further down.  After the drywall, concrete.
> 
> The perps removed that account from the surivor storeys.
> 
> They also removed one that talked about a person who had the floor fire marshall position and how that person had been in WTC 1, and had to retrain because the hallways and stairs were quite different.
> 
> Such is why no response comes from people like Rodriguez with questions about halls and elevators in WTC 1.
> 
> gamits BS scam of trying to pass off WTC 2 as WTC 1 with photoshopped images depended on that. * Here is the photoshopped WTC 2 with the famous bleed through perimeter columns showing the windows of the shopped in footbridge outside.*
> 
> 
> 
> Full story of the cointelpro message board.
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the FUCK are you babbling about NOW
> you seriously need professional help
> you are QUITE INSANE
Click to expand...


I'm quite pissed off about my tax dollars used to fund cointepro that is used to support secret methods of mass murder and destroy the US Constitution.  Even if fintan dunne is in Ireland the $ are still coming from here, one way or the other.

Where's your evidence?  You lied about posting it.

You failed to state whether you believe Robertson did not demand a correction to the


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there were elevators inthe center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.
> 
> The squeegee escape from the elevator was later followed by an effort to get through a stairwell wall further down.  After the drywall, concrete.
> 
> The perps removed that account from the surivor storeys.
> 
> They also removed one that talked about a person who had the floor fire marshall position and how that person had been in WTC 1, and had to retrain because the hallways and stairs were quite different.
> 
> Such is why no response comes from people like Rodriguez with questions about halls and elevators in WTC 1.
> 
> gamits BS scam of trying to pass off WTC 2 as WTC 1 with photoshopped images depended on that. * Here is the photoshopped WTC 2 with the famous bleed through perimeter columns showing the windows of the shopped in footbridge outside.*
> 
> 
> 
> Full story of the cointelpro message board.
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> 
> 
> what the FUCK are you babbling about NOW
> you seriously need professional help
> you are QUITE INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite pissed off about my tax dollars used to fund cointepro that is used to support secret methods of mass murder and destroy the US Constitution.  Even if fintan dunne is in Ireland the $ are still coming from here, one way or the other.
> 
> Where's your evidence?  You lied about posting it.
> 
> You failed to state whether you believe Robertson did not demand a correction to the
Click to expand...

you are nothing but a delusional fucktard
i'm done posting anything but that to you
you delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> And there were elevators inthe center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.



all bullshit and it doesnt matter because there is no way these people escaped from inside a concrete core with only a sqeegee.  

it doesnt matter how many sides of the elevator were surrounded by drywall.

in fact your drywall statements prove the official story that the core was steel and drywall!!!! 

there is no need to put drywall inside an elevator shaft. nobody cares what it looks like inside a concrete core because nobody would see it. its a waste of material and money and completely silly.

but lets just skip the concrete core stuff and get right to the point of all this. you think that explosives were placed during the construction of the towers and detonated 30 years later.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there were elevators inthe center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all bullshit and it doesnt matter because there is no way these people escaped from inside a concrete core with only a sqeegee.
> 
> it doesnt matter how many sides of the elevator were surrounded by drywall.
> 
> in fact your drywall statements prove the official story that the core was steel and drywall!!!!
> 
> there is no need to put drywall inside an elevator shaft. nobody cares what it looks like inside because nobody would see it. its a waste of material and money and completely silly.
> 
> but lets just skip the concrete core stuff and get right to the point of all this. you think that explosives were placed during the construction of the towers and detonated 30 years later.
Click to expand...

this proves that Christopher A Brown is totally and completely fucking delusional and needs to seek out professional help immediately


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there were elevators inthe center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all bullshit and it doesnt matter because there is no way these people escaped from inside a concrete core with only a sqeegee.
Click to expand...


What is BS is that you are implying I've said that.  I said the opposite.

You have no evidence.  The core of the twins was concrete.  Here is a massive piece of the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core falling into the empty core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there were elevators in the center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no need to put drywall inside an elevator shaft. nobody cares what it looks like inside a concrete core because nobody would see it. its a waste of material and money and completely silly.
Click to expand...


Fire codes stupid.

You obviously don't know enough about this subject to be attempting evaluation of it.

This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1, looking south at an end view of the concrete core wall on the left, the spire on the right and the COMPLETELY empty core on the far left.


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there were elevators in the center of the core that had drywall surrounding them on 4 sides.  Against one side of the core, the elevator would have one wall against the concrete core.  In a corner the elevator would have 2 sides adjacent to concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no need to put drywall inside an elevator shaft. nobody cares what it looks like inside a concrete core because nobody would see it. its a waste of material and money and completely silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fire codes stupid.
> 
> You obviously don't know enough about this subject to be attempting evaluation of it.
> 
> This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1, looking south at an end view of the concrete core wall on the left, the spire on the right and the COMPLETELY empty core on the far left.
Click to expand...

you mean gypsum wall board could stop fire and meet the codes, but a 12' thick concrete wall couldnt?
and you call HIM stupid?


you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Fizz

well, this should be the end of this little debate. not that anyone actually thought there was a concrete core except one person.....

but here are pictures of the steel core during construction.
taken from  The WTC Cores As Seen In Construction Photos - Evidence based research





In the above picture we get to see only the tops of the core columns sections with the floor built up around them.

The builders would then place another section of core columns on top of the ones seen in this picture.

They would weld and cross-brace the next 3 story part of the core.
Then another 3 floors would be built and the whole process would repeat itself over again.

If we remember that the cranes are located inside the corners of the core, we can identify each column.

The row of columns closest to the viewer is either row 500 or row 1000. These are the biggest and strongest columns in the building.

The pair in the foreground to our right are columns 504 and 505 (or
1004, 1005, depending which way is north).











This is a very informative picture of the base of the core taken during construction. This photo was taken at about the same point of construction as the other black-an-white picture shown before.

Some concrete footings are visible. 

Once again please notice that the tops of all columns are at the same elevation. 











In the picture above, you can see a long lateral truss connected along the outside edges of the 500 columns. This lateral brace has small rectangular protrusions of steel spaced every 4 feet or so along it's side. The floor joists that support the flooring in the entire open office space will be bolted to these metal protrusions, so this lateral braces support all the floor joists to be suspended to make the next higher floor.

This gives us further evidence that the inside connections of all floor joists in the open office space were supported directly only by the strongest, outermost core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

proof like that wont matter to the delusional fucktard Christopher A Brown


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRF3slguhI[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyaeKj83LTM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

in order to give some background on the claims of a concrete core i wish to copy a short paragraph from the website of the person making the claim. this is one paragraph from a long and rambling letter to Santa Barbara County District Attorney Thomas Sneddon from our very own christopher a brown, aka christophera.

i think it says a lot about his sanity and how some of his past claims reflect upon his current claims.

_In 1996 Actor Michael Douglas' son drove drunk into the Dolphin fountain at Sterns wharf in an paranoid irrational encounter with a secret service agent. He was angered and confused by subconscious interaction with Medicine people trying to influence him to action. Dolphins are a sacred symbol for Chumash Medicine people and the subconscious anger or resentment of the subject concerning the use of his subconscious made him dangerous and uncontrolled towards the symbol. My dim recall of the mention of the incident might indicate I was told to not remember it because the driver wanted to hurt them. No one else involved, so far in 18 months of demonstration involving dozens of people, thought of hurting the Medicine people._

http://algoxy.com/law/nojustice2/0103ex2hibit.html


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> in order to give some background on the claims of a concrete core i wish to copy a short paragraph from the website of the person making the claim. this is one paragraph from a long and rambling letter to Santa Barbara County District Attorney Thomas Sneddon from our very own christopher a brown, aka christophera.
> 
> i think it says a lot about his sanity and how some of his past claims reflect upon his current claims.
> 
> _In 1996 Actor Michael Douglas' son drove drunk into the Dolphin fountain at Sterns wharf in an paranoid irrational encounter with a secret service agent. He was angered and confused by subconscious interaction with Medicine people trying to influence him to action. Dolphins are a sacred symbol for Chumash Medicine people and the subconscious anger or resentment of the subject concerning the use of his subconscious made him dangerous and uncontrolled towards the symbol. My dim recall of the mention of the incident might indicate I was told to not remember it because the driver wanted to hurt them. No one else involved, so far in 18 months of demonstration involving dozens of people, thought of hurting the Medicine people._
> 
> system of silence


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!

that settles it
i was right, he is totally fucking batshit crazy


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that settles it
> i was right, he is totally fucking batshit crazy



lets see if he takes the web page down. maybe he will blame the aliens or a government conspiracy for that too. 

(i already saved the webpage anyway)


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> well, this should be the end of this little debate. not that anyone actually thought there was a concrete core except one person.....
> 
> but here are pictures of the steel core during construction.
> taken from  The WTC Cores As Seen In Construction Photos - Evidence based research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above picture we get to see only the tops of the core columns sections with the floor built up around them.



Because you haven't shown the interconnecting braces, we can tell nothing from that photo.  The fact the core is empty in all 9-11 images proves what is in the center has no overall strength.  the elevator guide rail support steel was the same basic type steel as the interior box columns which surrounded the core, it had to be to resist the bow that would appear without any lateral support, which it couldn't have because then hallways and elevator doors would not be able to connect across the and open.

Show ANY plans that demonstrate needed cross bracing allowed openings where they were if these assertions I make are not true.



Fizz said:


>



Again, inside the core area there are no interconnecting braces.  Those verticals were not strong enough to even stand through the demise of the Twins on 9-11, too weak.  That assertion is proven out because you cannot post an image of that vertical steel inthe core area on 9-11.  The concrete was cast between the interior box columns, the heaviest box columns, and the first elevator guide rail support inside.



Fizz said:


> This is a very informative picture of the base of the core taken during construction. This photo was taken at about the same point of construction as the other black-an-white picture shown before.



Same situation NO DIAGONALS, no horizontal braces strong enough to create a core structure from the vertical steel in the core.  The concrete was cast between the outer row of massive columns and the elevator guide rail support steel just inside.  Do you even know which tower that is?



Fizz said:


>



The core is basically empty.  Your photo shows nothing you can identify.  If that is not true, then name the elements next to the numbers in this image.








Fizz said:


> In the picture above, you can see a long lateral truss connected along the outside edges of the 500 columns.



Bwahaaaaaaaaa, long lateral truss.  You are clueless.  You cannot even locate the truss that is seen.  If this is not true, then tell us where it is.

Your image DOES NOT look into the core.  Therefore shows no core columns.



Fizz said:


> This lateral brace has small rectangular protrusions of steel spaced every 4 feet or so along it's side.



You are a lousy estimator.  They are called "cletes" or "hangers" and they are 10 feet apart.   How many trusses per floor panel were there?  How wide were the floor panels?



Fizz said:


> The floor joists that support the flooring in the entire open office space will be bolted to these metal protrusions, so this lateral braces support all the floor joists to be suspended to make the next higher floor.
> 
> This gives us further evidence that the inside connections of all floor joists in the open office space were supported directly only by the strongest, outermost core columns.



Duh, that is not in question.  Answer some questions, show you are capable of what you attempt.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> in order to give some background on the claims of a concrete core i wish to copy a short paragraph from the website of the person making the claim. this is one paragraph from a long and rambling letter to Santa Barbara County District Attorney Thomas Sneddon from our very own christopher a brown, aka christophera.
> 
> i think it says a lot about his sanity and how some of his past claims reflect upon his current claims.
> 
> _In 1996 Actor Michael Douglas' son drove drunk into the Dolphin fountain at Sterns wharf in an paranoid irrational encounter with a secret service agent. He was angered and confused by subconscious interaction with Medicine people trying to influence him to action. Dolphins are a sacred symbol for Chumash Medicine people and the subconscious anger or resentment of the subject concerning the use of his subconscious made him dangerous and uncontrolled towards the symbol. My dim recall of the mention of the incident might indicate I was told to not remember it because the driver wanted to hurt them. No one else involved, so far in 18 months of demonstration involving dozens of people, thought of hurting the Medicine people._
> 
> system of silence
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> that settles it
> i was right, he is totally fucking batshit crazy
Click to expand...


I guess this means you have no evidence of steel core columns and are attempting to venture into areas you know less about than the Twin towers.  You act as if such control is not possible.  The field of psychology has proof of it, but inference is needed because psychology avoids the truth.

Hyperamnesia makes memory control possible.  So people influenced to the depth of hypnosis do not remember the events of the trance.  See the notes lower in the page.




Below, "hypnotized people indignently deny being hypnotized".





This page shows that hypnotized people can be made to hallucinate things that are not there.





And, I have photos of the concrete core, so you might be hallucinating steel core columns.

This page shows where a subject was induced to execute "Repugnant or antisocial acts", or throw sulperic acid on someone.






this page explains how the subjects perceptions of the consequences and their desire for something can be made to do something they don't want to or would not ordinarily do.






Secret societies use the depth of hypnosis and they start with children.  This is the ONLY statement I could find about using hypnosis on children under five.  See the bottom right corner.






The reason why is because ALL secret societies use that depth of hypnosis on children to gain the level of control needed to execute their plans with secrecy.

JREF banned me because I asserted they supported lawless government that was allowing mass murders by people who were unconciously programmed, the darkest of the secret ones do that.  I proved it in a thread using EVIDENCE showing dozens of violations of law, due process and Constitutional rights.  Guess who runs the courts, right, secret societies.  The Masonic order AND very dark forces infiltrated them to conduct 9-11.  The church makes them hide, makes them vulnerable in order to be acceptable in the church society.

I understand them, they are our Fathers, our Uncles, our Grandfathers and they made this great nation and its Constitution.  I seek to protect them and us, this nation its Constitution from a destruction by those forces.  But morons like you just don't get it.   
JREF banned me 3 hours after 33 people were killed in a mass murder at Virgina tech by a Chinese man programmed for mass murder.  I was banned so I would not revive the thread that showed JREF supports lawless government, like you do.

Watch the video there, my "Victory Award".  Created because they had no evidence, ... like you.

James Randi Educational Foundation forum


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Duh, that is not in question.  Answer some questions, show you are capable of what you attempt.



you stupid delusional retard. i said this is copied from another web page. the comments arent mine.

i will answer some questions as soon as you show ONE picture of a the concrete core before 9/11.

i also would like you to answer a few questions about your mental condition.

1. did you file a lawsuit in which you claimed 

_Plaintiff (thats you, chris) recalls seeing Defendant and the use of his eyes to perform hypnotic deepening techniques. Defendant approached Plaintiff quickly while blinking intensely looking into Plaintiff's eyes. Defendant made circular motions with his head accompanying the use of his eyes. Defendant's mode of speaking and breathing were used to effect deepening deepening of Plaintiff's trance._

so you basically filed a lawsuit because somebody walked towards you blinking and breathing?!! 

2. did you blame a cement truck (is there a theme here?) for dumping a rock on hwy 101 in front of you which caused to have a broken starter fuse? did you then go to the repair company with a bill for $66 and demand they pay it? did the police have to come to remove you from the premises? did you then blame this incident for you not being able to stop a school shooting in santa barbara?

3. was this also part of your complaint?
_plaintiff was hurt and injured in his health, strength, reputation and activity, sustaining injury to his person, depriving the plaintiff of his economic ability and legal rights to protect his children and the community of children they are a part of. All of which injuries have caused, and continue to cause, plaintiff great mental, physical, nervous pain and suffering, humiliation, mental anguish and emotional distress. Plaintiff is informed and believes and thereon alleges that the injuries will result in some permanent disability to him. As a result of such injuries, Plaintiff has suffered general damages in an amount according to proof._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I guess this means you have no evidence of steel core columns and are attempting to venture into areas you know less about than the Twin towers.



i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!

now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, that is not in question.  Answer some questions, show you are capable of what you attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid delusional retard. i said this is copied from another web page. the comments arent mine.
> 
> i will answer some questions as soon as you show ONE picture of a the concrete core before 9/11.
Click to expand...


Stay on topic.  If you want to discuss the human unconscious mind and what is possible, start a thread for it.

Because the perps know they took all the construction photos showing concrete, you ask for them, just as planned.  You work for them.

FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid in the case of a mass murder of 3,000, you are protecting the perps by attempting to protect the secrete methods of murder.

FEMA sasid the core looked like this,






On 9-11 we see this, not one stick of structural steel.






You have no evidence and no reason to think what you think after what you've seen.

It is logical to conclude you've been hypnotized to think what you think.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you have no evidence of steel core columns and are attempting to venture into areas you know less about than the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!
> 
> now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.
Click to expand...


You showed pictures of steel box columns that were full length 100% welded surrounding the core. 

The rest of what you showed were elevator guide rail support steel.






The butt plates are on support steel in the middle of the core.  They are a very weak method of joining lengths of steel and cannot be used to make core columns.  Because the core is empty on 9-11, my point is made.

There were no steel core columns in the core of the Twin Towers.


----------



## Christophera

How about telling us what the various steel elements are near the numbers in the photo, ........ Einstien.






Show us what you really know about the twin towers.  Simple as 1, 2, 3.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you have no evidence of steel core columns and are attempting to venture into areas you know less about than the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!
> 
> now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.
Click to expand...



Why do people like you constantly call others stupid after it has been proven when you fuck up you refuse to own responsibility?  Why even pretend your allegiance is to accurate information?  I think it's because you pick an issue where you never have to be accountable.  Your main purpose here is to compensate for what you lack by doing nothing but tearing others down.  Why not pick an insignificant issue instead of bringing nothing but harm to an extremely important topic?


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you have no evidence of steel core columns and are attempting to venture into areas you know less about than the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!
> 
> now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like you constantly call others stupid
Click to expand...


I think they've been hypnotized and live in tunnels under military bases and their job is to get online and try and convince us up here that the world is a different place than it really is.

Project Camelot | Underground bases and tunnels

Every airbase in the country with stable geology under it has a pile of dirt a mile or so long, 200 foot tall and 1/2 mile wide.

Denver is special.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I think they've been hypnotized and live in tunnels under military bases and their job is to get online and try and convince us up here that the world is a different place than it really is.
> 
> Project Camelot | Underground bases and tunnels
> 
> Every airbase in the country with stable geology under it has a pile of dirt a mile or so long, 200 foot tall and 1/2 mile wide.
> 
> Denver is special.



HAHAHAHAhahahahahaha!!!! 

this is fucking priceless!! HAHAHAHAHAhahahaha!!!!

the reason i call people stupid is because they are. seriosuly, curvelight, are you buying any of this shit chris is saying? i mean, you agree that the pictures of the steel core are really concrete? you agree that people who think the core was steel were hypnotized? 

i told you chris, i will answer your questions as soon as you show me a picture of the concrete core before 9/11 (because we all know that the crap your showing us on 9/11 isnt concrete).

so show us the concrete core being constructed or in place.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they've been hypnotized and live in tunnels under military bases and their job is to get online and try and convince us up here that the world is a different place than it really is.
> 
> Project Camelot | Underground bases and tunnels
> 
> Every airbase in the country with stable geology under it has a pile of dirt a mile or so long, 200 foot tall and 1/2 mile wide.
> 
> Denver is special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAhahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> this is fucking priceless!! HAHAHAHAHAhahahaha!!!!
> 
> the reason i call people stupid is because they are. seriosuly, curvelight, are you buying any of this shit chris is saying? i mean, you agree that the pictures of the steel core are really concrete? you agree that people who think the core was steel were hypnotized?
> 
> i told you chris, i will answer your questions as soon as you show me a picture of the concrete core before 9/11 (because we all know that the crap your showing us on 9/11 isnt concrete).
> 
> so show us the concrete core being constructed or in place.
Click to expand...



I haven't looked too closely at what Chris is saying.....I only responded when I saw you calling people names after you got completely pwned in my OCTA thread and have yet to admit you royally fucked up.   I did see his thing about being hypnotized and I hope it was a joke.  If he is seriously claiming disinfo agents are products of some sooper secret cia hypno program operating in secret tunnels then I would have to laugh.  The cia is well aware there are millions of americans who willingly say whatever it takes to defend the OCT.  So such a program would not only be far fetched but truly redundant.


----------



## CurveLight

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!
> 
> now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like you constantly call others stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they've been hypnotized and live in tunnels under military bases and their job is to get online and try and convince us up here that the world is a different place than it really is.
> 
> Project Camelot | Underground bases and tunnels
> 
> Every airbase in the country with stable geology under it has a pile of dirt a mile or so long, 200 foot tall and 1/2 mile wide.
> 
> Denver is special.
Click to expand...



Underground tunnels are nothing new.....but trying to attach disinfo internet psyops moles is a stretch that hurts stephen king's imagination.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you have no evidence of steel core columns and are attempting to venture into areas you know less about than the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!
> 
> now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed pictures of steel box columns that were full length 100% welded surrounding the core.
> 
> The rest of what you showed were elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The butt plates are on support steel in the middle of the core.  They are a very weak method of joining lengths of steel and cannot be used to make core columns.  Because the core is empty on 9-11, my point is made.
> 
> There were no steel core columns in the core of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...

here he shows a photo of STEEL COLUMNS with cross members, yet denies they exist
that is classic delusion


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you have no evidence of steel core columns and are attempting to venture into areas you know less about than the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!
> 
> now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like you constantly call others stupid after it has been proven when you fuck up you refuse to own responsibility?  Why even pretend your allegiance is to accurate information?  I think it's because you pick an issue where you never have to be accountable.  Your main purpose here is to compensate for what you lack by doing nothing but tearing others down.  Why not pick an insignificant issue instead of bringing nothing but harm to an extremely important topic?
Click to expand...

maybe because they display stupidity
like YOU you dumbfuck


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they've been hypnotized and live in tunnels under military bases and their job is to get online and try and convince us up here that the world is a different place than it really is.
> 
> Project Camelot | Underground bases and tunnels
> 
> Every airbase in the country with stable geology under it has a pile of dirt a mile or so long, 200 foot tall and 1/2 mile wide.
> 
> Denver is special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAhahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> this is fucking priceless!! HAHAHAHAHAhahahaha!!!!
> 
> the reason i call people stupid is because they are. seriosuly, curvelight, are you buying any of this shit chris is saying? i mean, you agree that the pictures of the steel core are really concrete? you agree that people who think the core was steel were hypnotized?
> 
> i told you chris, i will answer your questions as soon as you show me a picture of the concrete core before 9/11 (because we all know that the crap your showing us on 9/11 isnt concrete).
> 
> so show us the concrete core being constructed or in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't looked too closely at what Chris is saying.....I only responded when I saw you calling people names after you got completely pwned in my OCTA thread and have yet to admit you royally fucked up.   I did see his thing about being hypnotized and I hope it was a joke.  If he is seriously claiming disinfo agents are products of some sooper secret cia hypno program operating in secret tunnels then I would have to laugh.  The cia is well aware there are millions of americans who willingly say whatever it takes to defend the OCT.  So such a program would not only be far fetched but truly redundant.
Click to expand...

the day you "pwn" anyone will be your first
you are as fucking stupid as chris but you dont claim to see concrete and rebar where none existed


----------



## kyzr

Hey Cristo, we're all blinking and breathing at you.  Do you see the steel columns yet?  Look again.  Are you sure?  We all see steel columns.  You must have been hypnotized to see concrete walls even though none were constructed.  

Everyone can't be wrong.  ITS JUST YOU MORON.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i showed you PICTURES of the steel core you dumbfuck!!!!
> 
> now be nice to me or i will breathe and blink in your general direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like you constantly call others stupid after it has been proven when you fuck up you refuse to own responsibility?  Why even pretend your allegiance is to accurate information?  I think it's because you pick an issue where you never have to be accountable.  Your main purpose here is to compensate for what you lack by doing nothing but tearing others down.  Why not pick an insignificant issue instead of bringing nothing but harm to an extremely important topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because they display stupidity
> like YOU you dumbfuck
Click to expand...


Oh neato!  Divecon is calling people names! Wow! Truly original and amazing!  Why is it you never have anything of substance to offer?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Hey Cristo, we're all blinking and breathing at you.  Do you see the steel columns yet?  Look again.  Are you sure?  We all see steel columns.  You must have been hypnotized to see concrete walls even though none were constructed.
> 
> Everyone can't be wrong.  ITS JUST YOU MORON.



Blink and breath all you want, no one will see anything but concrete surrounding an empty core area on 9-11.






Your support for secret methods of mass murder is being evaluated by Americans that know they NEED a lawful and Constitutional government.


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> Underground tunnels are nothing new.....but trying to attach disinfo internet psyops moles is a stretch that hurts stephen king's imagination.



ok. at least we agree on something.


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> here he shows a photo of STEEL COLUMNS with cross members, yet denies they exist
> that is classic delusion



thats really concrete. secret photoshop agents hiding in underground bases beneath denver airport have a psyops campaign to replace every picture of the concrete core with photos that are airbrushed to look like steel.

hey chris, show us ONE PHOTO of the concrete core before 9/11.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> here he shows a photo of STEEL COLUMNS with cross members, yet denies they exist
> that is classic delusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats really concrete. secret photoshop agents hiding in underground bases beneath denver airport have a psyops campaign to replace every picture of the concrete core with photos that are airbrushed to look like steel.
> 
> hey chris, show us ONE PHOTO of the concrete core before 9/11.
Click to expand...


You know your masters took all the images of concrete at construction so that is what you ask for to try and keep the methods of mass murder secret.

Your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder could not control cameras on 9-11 or the images from them, so those images show the concrete core, NOT steel core columns.

If the supposed steel core columns existed, they were super strong, and would be very visible on 9-11, however, they are never seen and an image of them has never been posted.

Only images showing concrete surrounding the core, or in this case the rebar that was inside the concrete is seen.






If this is not true, you will post an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

BTW, the removal of images extends to the documentary aired on PBS in 1990 that I viewed.  Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, conducted a search for it and here is an excerpt from his web radio show which I co hosted, where he updates and reveals that major libraries had the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" listed in their inventory.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You know your masters took all the images of concrete at construction so that is what you ask for to try and keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder could not control cameras on 9-11 or the images from them, so those images show the concrete core, NOT steel core columns.
> 
> If the supposed steel core columns existed, they were super strong, and would be very visible on 9-11, however, they are never seen and an image of them has never been posted.
> 
> Only images showing concrete surrounding the core, or in this case the rebar that was inside the concrete is seen.



you do realize you have mental issues, right?

you do realize how paranoid your statement here is, dont you?

seriously, get some help. you need it.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people like you constantly call others stupid after it has been proven when you fuck up you refuse to own responsibility?  Why even pretend your allegiance is to accurate information?  I think it's because you pick an issue where you never have to be accountable.  Your main purpose here is to compensate for what you lack by doing nothing but tearing others down.  Why not pick an insignificant issue instead of bringing nothing but harm to an extremely important topic?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because they display stupidity
> like YOU you dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh neato!  Divecon is calling people names! Wow! Truly original and amazing!  Why is it you never have anything of substance to offer?
Click to expand...

i do, but i save it for people that will actually understand it, and clearly you and delusional dumbfucks like you, cant


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your masters took all the images of concrete at construction so that is what you ask for to try and keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder could not control cameras on 9-11 or the images from them, so those images show the concrete core, NOT steel core columns.
> 
> If the supposed steel core columns existed, they were super strong, and would be very visible on 9-11, however, they are never seen and an image of them has never been posted.
> 
> Only images showing concrete surrounding the core, or in this case the rebar that was inside the concrete is seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you have mental issues, right?
> 
> you do realize how paranoid your statement here is, dont you?
> 
> seriously, get some help. you need it.
Click to expand...

he really is delusional


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because they display stupidity
> like YOU you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh neato!  Divecon is calling people names! Wow! Truly original and amazing!  Why is it you never have anything of substance to offer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do, but i save it for people that will actually understand it, and clearly you and delusional dumbfucks like you, cant
Click to expand...



You sure do spend a lot of time calling people names in threads and rep buttons.  That's about all you do so the answer to the question will have to wait until you decide to try and be honest.  So far, it looks like the question will never get answered.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh neato!  Divecon is calling people names! Wow! Truly original and amazing!  Why is it you never have anything of substance to offer?
> 
> 
> 
> i do, but i save it for people that will actually understand it, and clearly you and delusional dumbfucks like you, cant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do spend a lot of time calling people names in threads and rep buttons.  That's about all you do so the answer to the question will have to wait until you decide to try and be honest.  So far, it looks like the question will never get answered.
Click to expand...

i'm always honest, but i'm sick of delusional troofer dumbfucks
so you find a different topic to post on that i also post on you MIGHT see something different
but on this topic you will get nothing else because that is all you deserve


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your masters took all the images of concrete at construction so that is what you ask for to try and keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder could not control cameras on 9-11 or the images from them, so those images show the concrete core, NOT steel core columns.
> 
> If the supposed steel core columns existed, they were super strong, and would be very visible on 9-11, however, they are never seen and an image of them has never been posted.
> 
> Only images showing concrete surrounding the core, or in this case the rebar that was inside the concrete is seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you have mental issues, right?
Click to expand...


 I do realize you have no evidence, and logically, therefore your words serve the interest of the perpetrators.  Others certainly realize this, because the core area of the Twins is always empty in all 9-11 images.

The massive concrete shear wall of the east side of the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do, but i save it for people that will actually understand it, and clearly you and delusional dumbfucks like you, cant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do spend a lot of time calling people names in threads and rep buttons.  That's about all you do so the answer to the question will have to wait until you decide to try and be honest.  So far, it looks like the question will never get answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm always honest, but i'm sick of delusional troofer dumbfucks
Click to expand...


And the perpetrators of mass murder of 9-11 are sick of the US Constitution, so have you working against those that try to protect it and FOR the secrect methods of mass murder used on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do spend a lot of time calling people names in threads and rep buttons.  That's about all you do so the answer to the question will have to wait until you decide to try and be honest.  So far, it looks like the question will never get answered.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm always honest, but i'm sick of delusional troofer dumbfucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the perpetrators of mass murder of 9-11 are sick of the US Constitution, so have you working against those that try to protect it and FOR the secrect methods of mass murder used on 9-11.
Click to expand...

you are wrong again, dumbfuck
i LOVE the US Constitution, and the fact that it allows me to calling fucking morons like YOU, fucking morons
and there is NOTHING you can do about it


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your masters took all the images of concrete at construction so that is what you ask for to try and keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder could not control cameras on 9-11 or the images from them, so those images show the concrete core, NOT steel core columns.
> 
> If the supposed steel core columns existed, they were super strong, and would be very visible on 9-11, however, they are never seen and an image of them has never been posted.
> 
> Only images showing concrete surrounding the core, or in this case the rebar that was inside the concrete is seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you have mental issues, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do realize you have no evidence, and logically, therefore your words serve the interest of the perpetrators.  Others certainly realize this, because the core area of the Twins is always empty in all 9-11 images.
> 
> The massive concrete shear wall of the east side of the WTC 1 concrete core.
Click to expand...

except that gif shows nothing that backs your claim, you are completely batshit fucking crazy INSANE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize you have mental issues, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize you have no evidence, and logically, therefore your words serve the interest of the perpetrators.  Others certainly realize this, because the core area of the Twins is always empty in all 9-11 images.
> 
> The massive concrete shear wall of the east side of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that gif shows nothing that backs your claim, you are completely batshit fucking crazy INSANE
Click to expand...


Antoher text denial, ........ worthless, particularly from you, one who will not even post what they think in the case of the lead engineers information to Newsweek of September 13, 2001.  Or, when you say it is incorrect, is that because Robertson did not seek correction, or did Newsweek refuse to correct?

Either assertion is not reasonable when the murder of 3,000 is involved, so you remain unaccountable and work with ad hominum and ridicule supporting the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize you have no evidence, and logically, therefore your words serve the interest of the perpetrators.  Others certainly realize this, because the core area of the Twins is always empty in all 9-11 images.
> 
> The massive concrete shear wall of the east side of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> except that gif shows nothing that backs your claim, you are completely batshit fucking crazy INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Antoher text denial, ........ worthless, particularly from you, one who will not even post what they think in the case of the lead engineers information to Newsweek of September 13, 2001.  Or, when you say it is incorrect, is that because Robertson did not seek correction, or did Newsweek refuse to correct?
> 
> Either assertion is not reasonable when the murder of 3,000 is involved, so you remain unaccountable and work with ad hominum and ridicule supporting the secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

no, thats every post you make, totally worthless
you are batshit fucking crazy delusionally insane

and you have FINALLY figured out that i am ridiculing your fucking moronic ass?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Antoher text denial, ........ worthless, particularly from you, one who will not even post what they think in the case of the lead engineers information to Newsweek of September 13, 2001.  Or, when you say it is incorrect, is that because Robertson did not seek correction, or did Newsweek refuse to correct?
> 
> Either assertion is not reasonable when the murder of 3,000 is involved, so you remain unaccountable and work with ad hominum and ridicule supporting the secret methods of mass murder.



you claim Robertson said something. it was the author of the article saying it. any stupid 3rd grade child can see that. a retraction is completely irrelevant and unnecessary since he didnt say it. you are being a moron. 

i agree 3000 people were murdered and it was a horrible act. i just dont agree with your theory that pictures of the steel core being built are really concrete and that when the world trade center towers were built explosives were placed inside the concrete so they could be blown up 30 years later. its a completely ridiculous argument with absolutely no facts to back it up. NONE. 

now go take your psych meds, go watch wheel of fortune on tv and shut up or i will come out of my secret underground psy-ops base and come blink at you and breathe.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another text denial, ........ worthless, particularly from you, one who will not even post what they think in the case of the lead engineers information to Newsweek of September 13, 2001.  Or, when you say it is incorrect, is that because Robertson did not seek correction, or did Newsweek refuse to correct?
> 
> Either assertion is not reasonable when the murder of 3,000 is involved, so you remain unaccountable and work with ad hominum and ridicule supporting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your use too many distortions to consider anything you say.  If I say the perpetrators took the images of the concrete at construction before 9-11, that is reasonable, because I allege they new they were going to conduct this deception.  This is logical in order to evade/obstruct justice and detection.
> 
> If I say that the towers you say exist must have had a very strong core and withstood 3, 110 mph winds, then historically it shows to be very strong.
> 
> If it was very strong and in the center of the building, it would be standing after the outside of the building fell.
> 
> It is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No image from 9-11 show the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you claim Robertson said something. it was the author of the article saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The publisher of a magazine, or anyone one writing something is obviously the one making the statement.  You've said nothing that is not common knowledge.
> 
> I say Newsweek is going to be very accurate with their information to the public when it is information vital to documenting fact for the public in a case of 3,000 deaths.
> 
> You have totally failed to address the question and clearly are supporting secret methods of mass murder with you manipulation.
> 
> This man is thinking about how many friends he has lost.  Men he worked with, counted on and cared for, protected.  He felt they were like brothers.
> 
> He was gagged by an administrative order from talking about his experience.
> END Police-Firefighter 911 Gag Order: New Yorkers For The Common Good
> 
> You work to hide the truth of how they died.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <deleted stupid repetitious BULLSHIT>


really, seek out professional help, you are REALLY fucked in the head


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If I say the perpetrators took the images of the concrete at construction before 9-11, that is reasonable, because I allege they new they were going to conduct this deception.  This is logical in order to evade/obstruct justice and detection.


 its not logical. it is paranoid. there are no pictures of a concrete core BECAUSE THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE. nobody stole all the pictures that ever existed. that would be an impossible task to begin with. yo uare paranoid and delusional.



Christophera said:


> If I say that the towers you say exist must have had a very strong core and withstood 3, 110 mph winds, then historically it shows to be very strong.
> 
> If it was very strong and in the center of the building, it would be standing after the outside of the building fell.


 so your claim is that even though the building collapsed the core should be standing? you think the core was designed to stand even though a building was collapsing all around it and crushing it not only from the top but from the sides as it collapsed? its completely illogical.




Christophera said:


> No image from 9-11 show the supposed steel core columns.


 you've been shown the pictures many, many times. your apparent mental illness is causing you to deny what your eyes are seeing.

or maybe you are hypnotized by the blinking and breathing man to not see them.

anyway, everybody else can see them. the entire world. your wacko denials arent going to convince anyone that steel core they see with their own eyes is concrete. so do you think you are right or the 6 billion other people in the world?



Christophera said:


> The publisher of a magazine, or anyone one writing something is obviously the one making the statement.  You've said nothing that is not common knowledge.


 so why do you continue to say Robertson said it when you are admitting here that it is the publisher saying it? Robertson has NEVER said the core was concrete. not once. prove he did. you got nothing. give it up.



Christophera said:


> I say Newsweek is going to be very accurate with their information to the public when it is information vital to documenting fact for the public in a case of 3,000 deaths.


newsweek makes mistakes just like everybody else.



Christophera said:


> You have totally failed to address the question and clearly are supporting secret methods of mass murder with you manipulation.


 manipulation? who am i manipulating? i am entitled to my opinion and am free to express it. actually i feel it is YOU that is mocking the 3000 americans killed by terrorist by spreading your paranoid, delusional rantings that are in complete contrast to every piece of hard evidence.



Christophera said:


> This man is thinking about how many friends he has lost.  Men he worked with, counted on and cared for, protected.  He felt they were like brothers.


 and you are mocking him by posting his picture with your LIES.[/quote]



Christophera said:


> He was gagged by an administrative order from talking about his experience.
> END Police-Firefighter 911 Gag Order: New Yorkers For The Common Good


 prove it.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I say the perpetrators took the images of the concrete at construction before 9-11, that is reasonable, because I allege they new they were going to conduct this deception.  This is logical in order to evade/obstruct justice and detection.
> 
> 
> 
> its not logical. it is paranoid. there are no pictures of a concrete core BECAUSE THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE. nobody stole all the pictures that ever existed. that would be an impossible task to begin with. yo uare paranoid and delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I say that the towers you say exist must have had a very strong core and withstood 3, 110 mph winds, then historically it shows to be very strong.
> 
> If it was very strong and in the center of the building, it would be standing after the outside of the building fell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your claim is that even though the building collapsed the core should be standing? you think the core was designed to stand even though a building was collapsing all around it
Click to expand...


You are out of it dude.







You support secret mass murder while America mourns and seeks justice, truth and peace.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You support secret mass murder while America mourns and seeks justice, truth and peace.


fuck you, jerkoff. you dont tell me what i support. i support what i please and it is certainly not the killing of americans.

you are the lowest of the low. you have foreign terrorist flying planes into buildings killing americans and despite that indesputable fact you wish to claim it wasnt terrorists, that it was other americans. 

you deserve to be tied around the ankles and your corpse hung from a bridge.

explain to all of us how americans planted explosives in the towers 30 years earlier jsut so they could blow up americans later.

YOU ARE COMPLETELY DELUSIONAL.

1. you need to get dragged out of a business by the police because you were a raving lunatic saying a cement truck blew a fuse in your car and wanted to get reimbursed $66.

2. you think people that blink and breathe while looking at you are trying to hypnotize you and you include them in lawsuits.

3. you sued santa barbara because they restrained you from going to a school to stop a school shooting. (that never happened, i am guessing).

shall i continue?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.





Plumbing CAST INTO A CONRETE WALL?!?!?!?!

Are you friggin' serious???


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing CAST INTO A CONRETE WALL?!?!?!?!
> 
> Are you friggin' serious???
Click to expand...



You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.

"The Superior Walls System consists of pre-cast, studded concrete walls. The ready-to-finish wall panels feature built-in plumbing and electrical access holes."
Pre-Cast Foundation System


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing CAST INTO A CONRETE WALL?!?!?!?!
> 
> Are you friggin' serious???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> "The Superior Walls System consists of pre-cast, studded concrete walls. The ready-to-finish wall panels feature built-in plumbing and electrical access holes."
> Pre-Cast Foundation System
Click to expand...

uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link


talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
that would be YOU


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing CAST INTO A CONRETE WALL?!?!?!?!
> 
> Are you friggin' serious???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> "The Superior Walls System consists of pre-cast, studded concrete walls. The ready-to-finish wall panels feature built-in plumbing and electrical access holes."
> Pre-Cast Foundation System
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
Click to expand...


What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> "The Superior Walls System consists of pre-cast, studded concrete walls. The ready-to-finish wall panels feature built-in plumbing and electrical access holes."
> Pre-Cast Foundation System
> 
> 
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
Click to expand...

access holes are not casting the PLUMBING into the walls, moron
you say something stupid and moronic, people will call you stupid and moronic
so, if you don't want to be called those things, dont post stupid and moronic shit
deal?


----------



## DiveCon

damn, troofers are such fucking morons


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> access holes are not casting the PLUMBING into the walls, moron
> you say something stupid and moronic, people will call you stupid and moronic
> so, if you don't want to be called those things, dont post stupid and moronic shit
> deal?
Click to expand...



Here's some more free education:


"This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete."
Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades


Great Force - www.greatforce.co.uk; technical

Now we all know you are absolutely allergic to admitting when you fuck up.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
> 
> 
> 
> access holes are not casting the PLUMBING into the walls, moron
> you say something stupid and moronic, people will call you stupid and moronic
> so, if you don't want to be called those things, dont post stupid and moronic shit
> deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more free education:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> 
> Great Force - www.greatforce.co.uk; technical
> 
> Now we all know you are absolutely allergic to admitting when you fuck up.
Click to expand...

what a fucking idiot
no shit asshole
tell me something i DONT already know for a change
damn you fucking troofers are fucking assholes

btw moron, it was christophera that was claiming the plumbing was CAST INTO THE FUCKING CONCRETE if you would take a fucking reading comprehension class you might not be called a moron quite so much
till then you keep proving me correct in calling you one


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing CAST INTO A CONRETE WALL?!?!?!?!
> 
> Are you friggin' serious???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> "The Superior Walls System consists of pre-cast, studded concrete walls. The ready-to-finish wall panels feature built-in plumbing and electrical access holes."
> Pre-Cast Foundation System
Click to expand...


LEARN TO READ!!!!

It says built-in ACCESS HOLES. Not the actual plumbing. Do you know the difference between access holes FOR plumbing and actually saying the plumbing WAS CAST INTO THE CONCRETE?

Get a clue genius.


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> "The Superior Walls System consists of pre-cast, studded concrete walls. The ready-to-finish wall panels feature built-in plumbing and electrical access holes."
> Pre-Cast Foundation System
> 
> 
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
Click to expand...


Wow.

Casting something into concrete means it's set in place the concrete is poured around it. Rebar is CAST into concrete. Chris does not say "access holes for plumbing to go through" were CAST into the concrete, he says "the plumbing was cast into the concrete".


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Casting something into concrete means it's set in place the concrete is poured around it. Rebar is CAST into concrete. Chris does not say "access holes for plumbing to go through" were CAST into the concrete, he says "the plumbing was cast into the concrete".
Click to expand...

wait till you see his last post on that
that guy is totally fucking NUTZ


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> access holes are not casting the PLUMBING into the walls, moron
> you say something stupid and moronic, people will call you stupid and moronic
> so, if you don't want to be called those things, dont post stupid and moronic shit
> deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more free education:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> 
> Great Force - www.greatforce.co.uk; technical
> 
> Now we all know you are absolutely allergic to admitting when you fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> no shit asshole
> tell me something i DONT already know for a change
> damn you fucking troofers are fucking assholes
> 
> btw moron, it was christophera that was claiming the plumbing was CAST INTO THE FUCKING CONCRETE if you would take a fucking reading comprehension class you might not be called a moron quite so much
> till then you keep proving me correct in calling you one
Click to expand...



Why are you always such a whiny little girl?  Gamolon tried to laugh at the idea of plumbing being cast into concrete walls.  You tried to echo his laugh and all it did was reveal your ignorance.  The "access holes" from the prefab concrete slabs was so you could CAST THE PLUMBING INTO THE CONCRETE WALLS.  Then when I show with a different link that plumbing is cast into concrete walls you pretend you didn't agree with Gamolon?

You're a classic case of a foregone abortion, regretted.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more free education:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> 
> Great Force - www.greatforce.co.uk; technical
> 
> Now we all know you are absolutely allergic to admitting when you fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> no shit asshole
> tell me something i DONT already know for a change
> damn you fucking troofers are fucking assholes
> 
> btw moron, it was christophera that was claiming the plumbing was CAST INTO THE FUCKING CONCRETE if you would take a fucking reading comprehension class you might not be called a moron quite so much
> till then you keep proving me correct in calling you one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always such a whiny little girl?  Gamolon tried to laugh at the idea of plumbing being cast into concrete walls.  You tried to echo his laugh and all it did was reveal your ignorance.  The "access holes" from the prefab concrete slabs was so you could CAST THE PLUMBING INTO THE CONCRETE WALLS.  Then when I show with a different link that plumbing is cast into concrete walls you pretend you didn't agree with Gamolon?
> 
> You're a classic case of a foregone abortion, regretted.
Click to expand...

you're still a fucking idiot
gam did nothing of the sort
he was laughing at your stupidity fool

and your link didnt say plumbing was cast into walls
it said ACCESS HOLES WERE
learn to fucking READ MORON


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support secret mass murder while America mourns and seeks justice, truth and peace.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont tell me what i support. i support what i please
Click to expand...


And your support for secret methods of mass murder with NO EVIDENCE please the perpetrators very much.

When you fail to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception such as the ex  NYC mayor who took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, then you clearly support lawless government, and in this case an infiltrated government that has conducted mass murder on citizens.

I agree, fanatical muslims flew planes, perhaps you are unaware of what was quite basically FBI supervision of the 19993 bombing.

The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen

Consider that because the unconscious is used in muslim societies, that is the reason western society persecute them, for at least a thousand years now, or those of our separate history, that muslims hatred for the societal structure we represent can be used to manipulate them to do things such as hijack and fly plans into towers.

Meaning that the conflict was largely created by our leadership to justify taxation supporting permanent war.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more free education:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> 
> Great Force - www.greatforce.co.uk; technical
> 
> Now we all know you are absolutely allergic to admitting when you fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> no shit asshole
> tell me something i DONT already know for a change
> damn you fucking troofers are fucking assholes
> 
> btw moron, it was christophera that was claiming the plumbing was CAST INTO THE FUCKING CONCRETE if you would take a fucking reading comprehension class you might not be called a moron quite so much
> till then you keep proving me correct in calling you one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always such a whiny little girl?  Gamolon tried to laugh at the idea of plumbing being cast into concrete walls.  You tried to echo his laugh and all it did was reveal your ignorance.  The "access holes" from the prefab concrete slabs was so you could CAST THE PLUMBING INTO THE CONCRETE WALLS.  Then when I show with a different link that plumbing is cast into concrete walls you pretend you didn't agree with Gamolon?
> 
> You're a classic case of a foregone abortion, regretted.
Click to expand...

IDIOTS all of you fucking troofers


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Casting something into concrete means it's set in place the concrete is poured around it. Rebar is CAST into concrete. Chris does not say "access holes for plumbing to go through" were CAST into the concrete, he says "the plumbing was cast into the concrete".
Click to expand...



Here ya go......

"Another reason for the isolation is to allow for slight movement between the concrete and the plumbing as the building expands and contracts in response to thermal change. This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete. If you must embed directly in the concrete, then plastic piping is your best alternative."
Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades

Do you see where it specifically says:

"This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"

That's exactly what Chris said...plumbing cast into the concrete.  Now dance like that little bitch divecon.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support secret mass murder while America mourns and seeks justice, truth and peace.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont tell me what i support. i support what i please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your support for secret methods of mass murder with NO EVIDENCE please the perpetrators very much.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception such as the ex  NYC mayor who took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, then you clearly support lawless government, and in this case an infiltrated government that has conducted mass murder on citizens.
> 
> I agree, fanatical muslims flew planes, perhaps you are unaware of what was quite basically FBI supervision of the 19993 bombing.
> 
> The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen
> 
> Consider that because the unconscious is used in muslim societies, that is the reason western society persecute them, for at least a thousand years now, or those of our separate history, that muslims hatred for the societal structure we represent can be used to manipulate them to do things such as hijack and fly plans into towers.
> 
> Meaning that the conflict was largely created by our leadership to justify taxation supporting permanent war.
Click to expand...

hey, tell us again how the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
moron


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> "The Superior Walls System consists of pre-cast, studded concrete walls. The ready-to-finish wall panels feature built-in plumbing and electrical access holes."
> Pre-Cast Foundation System
> 
> 
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
Click to expand...


Good observation!

Logic, reason, accountability, the concept of law, are all lost on it.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Casting something into concrete means it's set in place the concrete is poured around it. Rebar is CAST into concrete. Chris does not say "access holes for plumbing to go through" were CAST into the concrete, he says "the plumbing was cast into the concrete".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go......
> 
> "Another reason for the isolation is to allow for slight movement between the concrete and the plumbing as the building expands and contracts in response to thermal change. This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete. If you must embed directly in the concrete, then plastic piping is your best alternative."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> Do you see where it specifically says:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> That's exactly what Chris said...plumbing cast into the concrete.  Now dance like that little bitch divecon.
Click to expand...

again, moron, learn to fucking READ
plumbing is NOT cast into concrete
ACCESS holes FOR the plumbing IS

stupid moronic fucking idiotic troofer


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, please show me where it says the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> since it doesnt you clearly didnt bother to actually READ your link
> 
> 
> talk about someone that doesnt know what the hell they are talking about
> that would be YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good observation!
> 
> Logic, reason, accountability, the concept of law, are all lost on it.
Click to expand...

except he is as wrong as you
and yet he doesnt believe in your fucking concrete core either


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> no shit asshole
> tell me something i DONT already know for a change
> damn you fucking troofers are fucking assholes
> 
> btw moron, it was christophera that was claiming the plumbing was CAST INTO THE FUCKING CONCRETE if you would take a fucking reading comprehension class you might not be called a moron quite so much
> till then you keep proving me correct in calling you one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always such a whiny little girl?  Gamolon tried to laugh at the idea of plumbing being cast into concrete walls.  You tried to echo his laugh and all it did was reveal your ignorance.  The "access holes" from the prefab concrete slabs was so you could CAST THE PLUMBING INTO THE CONCRETE WALLS.  Then when I show with a different link that plumbing is cast into concrete walls you pretend you didn't agree with Gamolon?
> 
> You're a classic case of a foregone abortion, regretted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDIOTS all of you fucking troofers
Click to expand...



At least consistently prove you are absolutely incapable of admitting when you fuck up.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always such a whiny little girl?  Gamolon tried to laugh at the idea of plumbing being cast into concrete walls.  You tried to echo his laugh and all it did was reveal your ignorance.  The "access holes" from the prefab concrete slabs was so you could CAST THE PLUMBING INTO THE CONCRETE WALLS.  Then when I show with a different link that plumbing is cast into concrete walls you pretend you didn't agree with Gamolon?
> 
> You're a classic case of a foregone abortion, regretted.
> 
> 
> 
> IDIOTS all of you fucking troofers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least consistently prove you are absolutely incapable of admitting when you fuck up.
Click to expand...

i DIDNT FUCK UP ASSHOLE


you DID


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing CAST INTO A CONRETE WALL?!?!?!?!
> 
> Are you friggin' serious???
Click to expand...


And we can be sure that the pipe was very special, as was everything else having to do with those 1,350 foot tall cast concrete tubes built as the core structure of the towers.

Most importantly is you evade recognition of the fact that the core wall at its base shows that the "leaked" plans from silvertein, who profited from the tradgedy, do not represent what was actually build and found at ground zero.

Such behavior support secret methods of mass murder and obstructs justice.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you think the access holes in the concrete panels are for?  Stick what you are best at....just calling people names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Casting something into concrete means it's set in place the concrete is poured around it. Rebar is CAST into concrete. Chris does not say "access holes for plumbing to go through" were CAST into the concrete, he says "the plumbing was cast into the concrete".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go......
> 
> "Another reason for the isolation is to allow for slight movement between the concrete and the plumbing as the building expands and contracts in response to thermal change. This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete. If you must embed directly in the concrete, then plastic piping is your best alternative."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> Do you see where it specifically says:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> That's exactly what Chris said...plumbing cast into the concrete.  Now dance like that little bitch divecon.
Click to expand...

what the fuck do you think i have been SAYING MORON
you dont CAST PLUMBING INTO CONCRETE
asswipe


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some more free education:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> 
> Great Force - www.greatforce.co.uk; technical
> 
> Now we all know you are absolutely allergic to admitting when you fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> no shit asshole
> tell me something i DONT already know for a change
> damn you fucking troofers are fucking assholes
> 
> btw moron, it was christophera that was claiming the plumbing was CAST INTO THE FUCKING CONCRETE if you would take a fucking reading comprehension class you might not be called a moron quite so much
> till then you keep proving me correct in calling you one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always such a whiny little girl?  Gamolon tried to laugh at the idea of plumbing being cast into concrete walls.  You tried to echo his laugh and all it did was reveal your ignorance.  The "access holes" from the prefab concrete slabs was so you could CAST THE PLUMBING INTO THE CONCRETE WALLS.  Then when I show with a different link that plumbing is cast into concrete walls you pretend you didn't agree with Gamolon?
> 
> You're a classic case of a foregone abortion, regretted.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.

The ACCESS HOLES or TUBES are cast into the concrete not the actual plumbing. The plumbing goes through the access holes/tubes after the concrete is hardened. Thus, the plumbing is not CAST INTO THE CONCRETE.

You have no clue as to what you are talking about.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont tell me what i support. i support what i please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your support for secret methods of mass murder with NO EVIDENCE please the perpetrators very much.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception such as the ex  NYC mayor who took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, then you clearly support lawless government, and in this case an infiltrated government that has conducted mass murder on citizens.
> 
> I agree, fanatical muslims flew planes, perhaps you are unaware of what was quite basically FBI supervision of the 19993 bombing.
> 
> The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen
> 
> Consider that because the unconscious is used in muslim societies, that is the reason western society persecute them, for at least a thousand years now, or those of our separate history, that muslims hatred for the societal structure we represent can be used to manipulate them to do things such as hijack and fly plans into towers.
> 
> Meaning that the conflict was largely created by our leadership to justify taxation supporting permanent war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, tell us again how the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> moron
Click to expand...


From the link again:


"This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"

This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete

This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete

This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete

Doesn't that say something about pipes that were cast directly into concrete?


----------



## Fizz

sorry, i'm lost. are we arguing about the plumbing in a non-existent concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Casting something into concrete means it's set in place the concrete is poured around it. Rebar is CAST into concrete. Chris does not say "access holes for plumbing to go through" were CAST into the concrete, he says "the plumbing was cast into the concrete".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go......
> 
> "Another reason for the isolation is to allow for slight movement between the concrete and the plumbing as the building expands and contracts in response to thermal change. This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete. If you must embed directly in the concrete, then plastic piping is your best alternative."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> Do you see where it specifically says:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> That's exactly what Chris said...plumbing cast into the concrete.  Now dance like that little bitch divecon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the fuck do you think i have been SAYING MORON
> you dont CAST PLUMBING INTO CONCRETE
> asswipe
Click to expand...


Not only would engineers cast concrete into plumbing, they would be sure it was symetrical and lend to the strength of the concrete core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So big that a 3x7' hallway runs along it's length to connect plumbing that was cast into the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumbing CAST INTO A CONRETE WALL?!?!?!?!
> 
> Are you friggin' serious???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we can be sure that the pipe was very special,
Click to expand...


Special in what way. Why would it have to be special Chris?


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a fucking idiot
> no shit asshole
> tell me something i DONT already know for a change
> damn you fucking troofers are fucking assholes
> 
> btw moron, it was christophera that was claiming the plumbing was CAST INTO THE FUCKING CONCRETE if you would take a fucking reading comprehension class you might not be called a moron quite so much
> till then you keep proving me correct in calling you one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you always such a whiny little girl?  Gamolon tried to laugh at the idea of plumbing being cast into concrete walls.  You tried to echo his laugh and all it did was reveal your ignorance.  The "access holes" from the prefab concrete slabs was so you could CAST THE PLUMBING INTO THE CONCRETE WALLS.  Then when I show with a different link that plumbing is cast into concrete walls you pretend you didn't agree with Gamolon?
> 
> You're a classic case of a foregone abortion, regretted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> The ACCESS HOLES or TUBES are cast into the concrete not the actual plumbing. The plumbing goes through the access holes/tubes after the concrete is hardened. Thus, the plumbing is not CAST INTO THE CONCRETE.
> 
> You have no clue as to what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


It looks like you misunderstood what Chris said about plumbing being cast into concrete walls then decided to run with it.  I've already shown a link that points out:

"This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"


You can keep ignoring that as long you wish to ignore you fucked up.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go......
> 
> "Another reason for the isolation is to allow for slight movement between the concrete and the plumbing as the building expands and contracts in response to thermal change. This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete. If you must embed directly in the concrete, then plastic piping is your best alternative."
> Concrete Homes Magazine Online - Tech Talk: Concrete Homes: Working with the Trades
> 
> Do you see where it specifically says:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> That's exactly what Chris said...plumbing cast into the concrete.  Now dance like that little bitch divecon.
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck do you think i have been SAYING MORON
> you dont CAST PLUMBING INTO CONCRETE
> asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only would engineers cast concrete into plumbing, they would be sure it was symetrical and lend to the strength of the concrete core.
Click to expand...


There you go Curvelight you bonehead.

He ADMITS that he was talking on piping being directly cast into the concrete, no access holes or tubes needed. Why ales would he say that the plumbing added strength to the core?

Plumbing adding strength to the core!!!!

OMFG!!!! That's got to be the funniest thing I've read yet. Try explaining that to structural engineers.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your support for secret methods of mass murder with NO EVIDENCE please the perpetrators very much.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception such as the ex  NYC mayor who took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, then you clearly support lawless government, and in this case an infiltrated government that has conducted mass murder on citizens.
> 
> I agree, fanatical muslims flew planes, perhaps you are unaware of what was quite basically FBI supervision of the 19993 bombing.
> 
> The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen
> 
> Consider that because the unconscious is used in muslim societies, that is the reason western society persecute them, for at least a thousand years now, or those of our separate history, that muslims hatred for the societal structure we represent can be used to manipulate them to do things such as hijack and fly plans into towers.
> 
> Meaning that the conflict was largely created by our leadership to justify taxation supporting permanent war.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, tell us again how the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the link again:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> Doesn't that say something about pipes that were cast directly into concrete?
Click to expand...

which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
like not since it first happened MORON


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> It looks like you misunderstood what Chris said about plumbing being cast into concrete walls then decided to run with it.  I've already shown a link that points out:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> 
> You can keep ignoring that as long you wish to ignore you fucked up.





How's your foot taste?!?



Christophera said:


> *Not only would engineers cast concrete into plumbing, they would be sure it was symetrical and lend to the strength of the concrete core.*



Hey Curve. How stupid do you feel right now? I gotta know.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont tell me what i support. i support what i please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your support for secret methods of mass murder with NO EVIDENCE please the perpetrators very much.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception such as the ex  NYC mayor who took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, then you clearly support lawless government, and in this case an infiltrated government that has conducted mass murder on citizens.
> 
> I agree, fanatical muslims flew planes, perhaps you are unaware of what was quite basically FBI supervision of the 19993 bombing.
> 
> The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen
> 
> Consider that because the unconscious is used in muslim societies, that is the reason western society persecute them, for at least a thousand years now, or those of our separate history, that muslims hatred for the societal structure we represent can be used to manipulate them to do things such as hijack and fly plans into towers.
> 
> Meaning that the conflict was largely created by our leadership to justify taxation supporting permanent war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, tell us again how the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> moron
Click to expand...



Going by your request:

This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete

This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete

This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete

Can you read that?  It fulfills your request of pipes that are cast directly into concrete.  Call me some more names because you have no chance of admitting you fuck up all the time.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck do you think i have been SAYING MORON
> you dont CAST PLUMBING INTO CONCRETE
> asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only would engineers cast concrete into plumbing, they would be sure it was symetrical and lend to the strength of the concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go Curvelight you bonehead.
> 
> He ADMITS that he was talking on piping being directly cast into the concrete, no access holes or tubes needed. Why ales would he say that the plumbing added strength to the core?
> 
> Plumbing adding strength to the core!!!!
> 
> OMFG!!!! That's got to be the funniest thing I've read yet. Try explaining that to structural engineers.
Click to expand...

and stupid troofer curvelight is defending that fucktard


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your support for secret methods of mass murder with NO EVIDENCE please the perpetrators very much.
> 
> When you fail to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception such as the ex  NYC mayor who took the plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, then you clearly support lawless government, and in this case an infiltrated government that has conducted mass murder on citizens.
> 
> I agree, fanatical muslims flew planes, perhaps you are unaware of what was quite basically FBI supervision of the 19993 bombing.
> 
> The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen
> 
> Consider that because the unconscious is used in muslim societies, that is the reason western society persecute them, for at least a thousand years now, or those of our separate history, that muslims hatred for the societal structure we represent can be used to manipulate them to do things such as hijack and fly plans into towers.
> 
> Meaning that the conflict was largely created by our leadership to justify taxation supporting permanent war.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, tell us again how the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Going by your request:
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> Can you read that?  It fulfills your request of pipes that are cast directly into concrete.  Call me some more names because you have no chance of admitting you fuck up all the time.
Click to expand...

you keep proving that you are a fucking idiotic moron
but dont stop, its been fun laughing at your stupidity on display


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like under construction.






this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center





are there still any imbeciles that think the wtc had a concrete core?


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you misunderstood what Chris said about plumbing being cast into concrete walls then decided to run with it.  I've already shown a link that points out:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> 
> You can keep ignoring that as long you wish to ignore you fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your foot taste?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not only would engineers cast concrete into plumbing, they would be sure it was symetrical and lend to the strength of the concrete core.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Curve. How stupid do you feel right now? I gotta know.
Click to expand...



I don't feel stupid at all.  You claimed plumbing doesn't get cast directly into concrete and I proved that does happen.  This latest claim by Chris about the plumbing help strengthen the concrete is not something I have defended and he is in fact very wrong on that claim.

So you want to falsely accuse me of supporting a claim I have not supported.  How stupid do you feel since I've shown plumbing does get cast directly into concrete walls?


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you misunderstood what Chris said about plumbing being cast into concrete walls then decided to run with it.  I've already shown a link that points out:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> 
> You can keep ignoring that as long you wish to ignore you fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your foot taste?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not only would engineers cast concrete into plumbing, they would be sure it was symetrical and lend to the strength of the concrete core.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Curve. How stupid do you feel right now? I gotta know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel stupid at all.  You claimed plumbing doesn't get cast directly into concrete and I proved that does happen.  This latest claim by Chris about the plumbing help strengthen the concrete is not something I have defended and he is in fact very wrong on that claim.
> 
> So you want to falsely accuse me of supporting a claim I have not supported.  How stupid do you feel since I've shown plumbing does get cast directly into concrete walls?
Click to expand...

it hasnt been done in YEARS)(actually decades) fucktard
and thats the point


----------



## manu1959

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you misunderstood what Chris said about plumbing being cast into concrete walls then decided to run with it.  I've already shown a link that points out:
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> 
> You can keep ignoring that as long you wish to ignore you fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your foot taste?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not only would engineers cast concrete into plumbing, they would be sure it was symetrical and lend to the strength of the concrete core.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Curve. How stupid do you feel right now? I gotta know.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel stupid at all.  You claimed plumbing doesn't get cast directly into concrete and I proved that does happen.  This latest claim by Chris about the plumbing help strengthen the concrete is not something I have defended and he is in fact very wrong on that claim.
> 
> So you want to falsely accuse me of supporting a claim I have not supported.  How stupid do you feel since I've shown plumbing does get cast directly into concrete walls?
Click to expand...


it is against the code to cast plumbing lines into concrete....

has anyone found pictures of the rebar cages for the alleged concrete cores.....

any idea how thick the walls would need to be to carry a 100 stories....


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, tell us again how the plumbing was "cast into the concrete"
> moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the link again:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> Doesn't that say something about pipes that were cast directly into concrete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
> like not since it first happened MORON
Click to expand...



ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?


----------



## Fizz

manu1959 said:


> has anyone found pictures of the rebar cages for the alleged concrete cores.....



according to chris, every single the picture of the concrete core were stolen in a vast government conspiracy. (no, i am not making that up).


----------



## manu1959

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the link again:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> Doesn't that say something about pipes that were cast directly into concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
> like not since it first happened MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?
Click to expand...


it is aginst the building codes to cast plumbing lines into concrete....if it is being done it is in violation of the law....

found those rebar cages yet....


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the link again:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> Doesn't that say something about pipes that were cast directly into concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
> like not since it first happened MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?
Click to expand...

i have maintained that it hasnt been done because it hasnt been done in MY liftime you fucktard
this is something that was known a long fucking time ago
i didnt need you to tell me that pipes cast inside concrete would break
its a KNOWN quantity


and since i'm not wrong, i'm not embarrassed in the least
you, on the other hand, should be


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone found pictures of the rebar cages for the alleged concrete cores.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to chris, every single the picture of the concrete core were stolen in a vast government conspiracy. (no, i am not making that up).
Click to expand...

yeah, they even stole them out of books that were published in the 1970's


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the link again:
> 
> 
> "This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete"
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> This movement can crack pipes that are cast directly into concrete
> 
> Doesn't that say something about pipes that were cast directly into concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
> like not since it first happened MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?
Click to expand...


As manu1959 has already pointed out, most building codes do not allow plumbing to be cast into concrete. Here a quote from the following PDF. http://www.smartblock.com/tochange/pdf/7.pdf



> Most building codes prohibit direct embedment of pipes in concrete walls and foundations to avoid damage from expansion and contraction of hot water pipes and from expansion, contraction and settlement of structural systems.



Taken from section 7.2.1 of the PDF.


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
> like not since it first happened MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As manu1959 has already pointed out, most building codes do not allow plumbing to be cast into concrete. Here a quote from the following PDF. http://www.smartblock.com/tochange/pdf/7.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most building codes prohibit direct embedment of pipes in concrete walls and foundations to avoid damage from expansion and contraction of hot water pipes and from expansion, contraction and settlement of structural systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taken from section 7.2.1 of the PDF.
Click to expand...



We all know you and gamolon were claiming it is something that has never happened and since I've shown that claim to be bullshit now you want to backpedal.  Don't waste my fucking time.


----------



## CurveLight

manu1959 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
> like not since it first happened MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is aginst the building codes to cast plumbing lines into concrete....if it is being done it is in violation of the law....
> 
> found those rebar cages yet....
Click to expand...


I never said it was legal to cast into concrete.  I was simply pointing out it has been done because gamolon and dive tried to say it is something that has never bee done.

Why the hell ask me about rebar?  Where did I say anything about that?


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is aginst the building codes to cast plumbing lines into concrete....if it is being done it is in violation of the law....
> 
> found those rebar cages yet....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it was legal to cast into concrete.  I was simply pointing out it has been done because gamolon and dive tried to say it is something that has never bee done.
> 
> Why the hell ask me about rebar?  Where did I say anything about that?
Click to expand...

why must you fucking troofers lie so much
i NEVER said it has never ever been done
i said it WASNT done
as in in the time period being discussed


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which means they DONT DO IT ANYMORE
> like not since it first happened MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!  Nothing like changing your claim mid-stream to try and avoid your obvious fuck up!  You first claimed plumbing has never been cast directly in concrete.  Lol.....then you falsely claim they don't do it anymore.....you genius reject! The link I provided shows that yes it still does happen.  Dude, how can you embarrass yourself so much and keep posting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As manu1959 has already pointed out, most building codes do not allow plumbing to be cast into concrete. Here a quote from the following PDF. http://www.smartblock.com/tochange/pdf/7.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most building codes prohibit direct embedment of pipes in concrete walls and foundations to avoid damage from expansion and contraction of hot water pipes and from expansion, contraction and settlement of structural systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taken from section 7.2.1 of the PDF.
Click to expand...


I work with a civil engineer.  We frequently ignore codes and engineer around norms that codes consider and compensate for in our design and engineering of constructing custom structures.  The engineers certificate absolves the municipality of the liability nullifying the public safety purpose of the code.

The twins were about as "custom" as custom gets.


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like under construction.






this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center





where are the pictures of this mysterious concrete core from the WTC?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> this is what a concrete core looks like under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center



Of course that is with the newly developed climbing form rather than 30 years ago where the interior box columns were used to support the exterior form wood.  Meaning that the concrete is inside the steel structure shown below.



Fizz said:


> where are the pictures of this mysterious concrete core from the WTC?



The concrete core.






Show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because if they existed, they were of the strongest elements of the towers structure and they would be there.

All I can find are mages that show an empty core area.


----------



## Fizz

pictures of the steel core on 9/11


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Of course that is with the newly developed climbing form rather than 30 years ago where the interior box columns were used to support the exterior form wood.  Meaning that the concrete is inside the steel structure shown below.



you see any concrete in there?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is with the newly developed climbing form rather than 30 years ago where the interior box columns were used to support the exterior form wood.  Meaning that the concrete is inside the steel structure shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see any concrete in there?
Click to expand...


The concrete was up to 7 floors below the top floors of WTC 1.  There is concrete and it was very difficult to get a decent picture of it because it was dark, up to 60 feet inside the perimeter and usually well below the top floor.

Do you know the alloy of the *invisi-steel core colums* that were supposedly inside the core area?


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Do you know the alloy of the *invisi-steel core colums* that were supposedly inside the core area?



invisi-alloy...........


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete was up to 7 floors below the top floors of WTC 1.



prove it.


----------



## kyzr

Morons don't prove anything.  They just keep saying the wrong answer over and over.  This is the dumbest non-conspiracy in history.  No one with a brain believes that there was a concrete core.  Even if there was, why would anyone try to prove there wasn't?  It makes no sense.  We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.  Then these clowns try to make money off some dumb conspiracy books.


----------



## kyzr

kyzr said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
> a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
> b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.
> c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
> d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
> e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core
> walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Fire would never be a cause of collapse in a tower with a concrete structural core.  Dumbed down and divided America is expected to accept steel core columns because of cognitive distortions used in presentation.  There was fire, steel does bend when it is heated.   We know how dumb the perps want Americans to be and assist them to assume that small fires on a few floors could heat the entire steel structure as if Allahs great torch from hell came from the ground and raised it all uniformly to that temperature at one moment to cause a free fall collapse.  No way, even in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls.
> Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
> Plus, part-B of the question:
> what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> *3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
> The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
> If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Are you competing with divot for how much BS you can assert?  Not a question herr kaiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
> *Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>*
> If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
> *Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

kyzr said:


> Morons don't prove anything.  They just keep saying the wrong answer over and over.  This is the dumbest non-conspiracy in history.  No one with a brain believes that there was a concrete core.  Even if there was, why would anyone try to prove there wasn't?  It makes no sense.  We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.  Then these clowns try to make money off some dumb conspiracy books.



the next step in the conversation is that the concrete had explosives encased in them when they were built 30 years earlier. i'm not joking. that is what the next claim is.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.



How come the only plans the public has have a freehanded, penciled, 104th floor title block. scanned from blue prints leaked from silverstein?

If it only took Robertson and Yamasaki 3 years to design the twins and get them permitted, how come it took you 30 years to study them?

I tell you why, because you are not accountable or reasonable.

You are lying to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I tell you why, because you are not accountable or reasonable.
> 
> You are lying to support secret methods of mass murder.



my grandmother has more common sense than you and she's been dead for 15 years.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.





Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you why, because you are not accountable or reasonable.
> 
> You are lying to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my grandmother has more common sense than you and she's been dead for 15 years.
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say you can get her to answer these common sense questions?

*How come the only plans the public has have a freehanded, penciled, 104th floor title block. scanned from blue prints leaked from silverstein?

If it only took Robertson and Yamasaki 3 years to design the twins and get them permitted, how come it took you 30 years to study them mr. engineer?
*

Maybe she knows your study habits


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you why, because you are not accountable or reasonable.
> 
> You are lying to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my grandmother has more common sense than you and she's been dead for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say you can get her to answer these common sense questions?
> 
> *How come the only plans the public has have a freehanded, penciled, 104th floor title block. scanned from blue prints leaked from silverstein?
> 
> If it only took Robertson and Yamasaki 3 years to design the twins and get them permitted, how come it took you 30 years to study them mr. engineer?
> *
> 
> Maybe she knows your study habits
Click to expand...


i'm not trying to say she can answer the questions. shes dead, dumbass.

what i said was pretty clear.....

she has more common sense than you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you why, because you are not accountable or reasonable.
> 
> You are lying to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my grandmother has more common sense than you and she's been dead for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say you can get her to answer these common sense questions?
> 
> *How come the only plans the public has have a freehanded, penciled, 104th floor title block. scanned from blue prints leaked from silverstein?
> 
> If it only took Robertson and Yamasaki 3 years to design the twins and get them permitted, how come it took you 30 years to study them mr. engineer?
> *
> 
> Maybe she knows your study habits
Click to expand...

hey dumbkfuck, he didnt say it "took 30 years" he said they have been studdied for 30 years
learn to read fucktard


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is with the newly developed climbing form rather than 30 years ago where the interior box columns were used to support the exterior form wood.  Meaning that the concrete is inside the steel structure shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see any concrete in there?
Click to expand...


Just as people cannot see through steel, people cannot see steel core columns when they do not exist, .............. unless hypnotized.

Rebar indicates concrete WAS there.






If that is NOT rebar, explain what it is.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> my grandmother has more common sense than you and she's been dead for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say you can get her to answer these common sense questions?
> 
> *How come the only plans the public has have a freehanded, penciled, 104th floor title block. scanned from blue prints leaked from silverstein?
> 
> If it only took Robertson and Yamasaki 3 years to design the twins and get them permitted, how come it took you 30 years to study them mr. engineer?
> *
> 
> Maybe she knows your study habits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumbkfuck, he didnt say it "took 30 years" he said they have been studdied for 30 years
> learn to read fucktard
Click to expand...


And he learned that that gypsum can survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel traveling at over 100 mph.

Right, ........... his granny will know more about his problem than we can ever know.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We engineers studied the design of the WTC towers for 30-years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> my grandmother has more common sense than you and she's been dead for 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say you can get her to answer these common sense questions?
> 
> *How come the only plans the public has have a freehanded, penciled, 104th floor title block. scanned from blue prints leaked from silverstein?
> 
> If it only took Robertson and Yamasaki 3 years to design the twins and get them permitted, how come it took you 30 years to study them mr. engineer?
> *
> 
> Maybe she knows your study habits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not trying to say she can answer the questions. shes dead, dumbass.
> 
> what i said was pretty clear.....
> 
> she has more common sense than you.
Click to expand...


How convienent for you.  See my last post.  Get a oujie board, because we know you and divot thing that gypsum can survive hindreds of thousands of tons of steel crashing onto it at over 100 mph.


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Morons don't prove anything.  They just keep saying the wrong answer over and over.



I never thought you would create a reasonable answer, thank you. You have finally provided an a good reason for divots behavior.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morons don't prove anything.  They just keep saying the wrong answer over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought you would create a reasonable answer, thank you. You have finally provided an a good reason for divots behavior.
Click to expand...

no, thats YOUR behavior
you havent proven a damn thing
while i HAVE provided TONS of evidence(that you have ignored and will once again try to claim hasnt been shown) that shows a steel core


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is with the newly developed climbing form rather than 30 years ago where the interior box columns were used to support the exterior form wood.  Meaning that the concrete is inside the steel structure shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see any concrete in there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as people cannot see through steel, people cannot see steel core columns when they do not exist, .............. unless hypnotized.
> 
> Rebar indicates concrete WAS there.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is NOT rebar, explain what it is.
Click to expand...

as has been told to you HUNDREDS of times by now, it is the outter shell(perimiter, whatever you want to call it today) and not rebar
it only looks thin because of the distance and the angle
if you have even a basic understanding of photography and depth of field you would comprehend something so simple
but its clear you lack that


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> How convienent for you.  See my last post.  Get a oujie board, because we know you and divot thing that gypsum can survive hindreds of thousands of tons of steel crashing onto it at over 100 mph.



who said it did?

more delusions.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convienent for you.  See my last post.  Get a oujie board, because we know you and divot thing that gypsum can survive hindreds of thousands of tons of steel crashing onto it at over 100 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said it did?
> 
> more delusions.
Click to expand...

while i'm not saying it ALWAYS will, but in some cases it MIGHT
and in the case of the WTC, it did in some areas
we have already seen photos of the gypsum wall planks still in place
dumbfuck will deny it, but that doesnt change the fact that it did


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convienent for you.  See my last post.  Get a oujie board, because we know you and divot thing that gypsum can survive hindreds of thousands of tons of steel crashing onto it at over 100 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said it did?
> 
> more delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> while i'm not saying it ALWAYS will, but in some cases it MIGHT
> and in the case of the WTC, it did in some areas
> we have already seen photos of the gypsum wall planks still in place
> dumbfuck will deny it, but that doesnt change the fact that it did
Click to expand...


well, the surviving gypsum was clearly planted there by the same conspirators that planted the explosives.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said it did?
> 
> more delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> while i'm not saying it ALWAYS will, but in some cases it MIGHT
> and in the case of the WTC, it did in some areas
> we have already seen photos of the gypsum wall planks still in place
> dumbfuck will deny it, but that doesnt change the fact that it did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, the surviving gypsum was clearly planted there by the same conspirators that planted the explosives.
Click to expand...


The concrete stains on the interior box columns and elevator guide rail show that what gamjammer called "gypsum" is plate steel.  That will survive with nice square corners.






Drywall and gypsum fairly often do not survive cutting to size and fastening,!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete stains on the interior box columns and elevator guide rail show that what gamjammer called "gypsum" is plate steel.  That will survive with nice square corners.
> 
> Drywall and gypsum fairly often do not survive cutting to size and fastening,!



HAHAHAHAhahahahahaha!!!!

concrete stains!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> while i'm not saying it ALWAYS will, but in some cases it MIGHT
> and in the case of the WTC, it did in some areas
> we have already seen photos of the gypsum wall planks still in place
> dumbfuck will deny it, but that doesnt change the fact that it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, the surviving gypsum was clearly planted there by the same conspirators that planted the explosives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete stains on the interior box columns and elevator guide rail show that what gamjammer called "gypsum" is plate steel.  That will survive with nice square corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drywall and gypsum fairly often do not survive cutting to size and fastening,!
Click to expand...

you dumbfuck
what you call an elevator guide rail is a fucking box column
and between those ovals you used is a piece of gypsum wallboard plank

and not a TRACE of concrete to be seen


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, the surviving gypsum was clearly planted there by the same conspirators that planted the explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete stains on the interior box columns and elevator guide rail show that what gamjammer called "gypsum" is plate steel.  That will survive with nice square corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drywall and gypsum fairly often do not survive cutting to size and fastening,!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck
> what you call an elevator guide rail is a fucking box column
> and between those ovals you used is a piece of gypsum wallboard plank
> 
> and not a TRACE of concrete to be seen
Click to expand...


Yes, elevator guide support is ALSO a box column.  In fact, they were the same alloy as the interior box columns.  The BIG difference was the method of joining, elevator guide rail supports with butt plates AND the fact that elevator guide support steel had no footing.

All they had was a grillage, which is like a stack of cribbing, but "I" beam in this case, that was restin on a relatively thin concrete pad.






The interior box columns had a footing that went below the concrete core footing by a considerable amount basically surrounding and pinning the concrete core foundation to the bedrock they were both cut into.

Elevator guide rails were joined with butt plates, seen left and right of the central crane on the tops of the guide rail support steel.






Interio box columns were joined with a 100% deep fillet weld (seen on an "I" beam in this diagram) which made them virtually one piece of steel.






The reason the spire stood as it did is because of the 100% deep fillet welds joining the 40 foot sections together.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete stains on the interior box columns and elevator guide rail show that what gamjammer called "gypsum" is plate steel.  That will survive with nice square corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drywall and gypsum fairly often do not survive cutting to size and fastening,!
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbfuck
> what you call an elevator guide rail is a fucking box column
> and between those ovals you used is a piece of gypsum wallboard plank
> 
> and not a TRACE of concrete to be seen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, elevator guide support is ALSO a box column.  In fact, they were the same alloy as the interior box columns.  The BIG deifference was the method of joining, elevator guide rail supports with butt plates AND the fact that elevator guide support steel had no footing.
> 
> All they had was a grillage, which is like a stack of cribbing, but "I" beam in this case, that was restin on a relatively thin concrete pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior box columns had a footing that went below the concrete core footing by a considerable amount basically surrounding and pinning the concrete core foundation to the bedrock they were both cut into.
Click to expand...

how is it you see concrete in that photo, when NO ONE ELSE does


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> how is it you see concrete in that photo, when NO ONE ELSE does



Which photo moron?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it you see concrete in that photo, when NO ONE ELSE does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which photo moron?
Click to expand...

god damn you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it you see concrete in that photo, when NO ONE ELSE does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which photo moron?
Click to expand...


ehhhhh.... any of them!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it you see concrete in that photo, when NO ONE ELSE does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which photo moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> god damn you are a fucking idiot
Click to expand...

I post a number of photos that don't show concrete and you can't identify which one you refer to.  Who's the idiot?

Maybe it is so bad you cannot figure out how to post an image.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is it you see concrete in that photo, when NO ONE ELSE does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which photo moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ehhhhh.... any of them!!
Click to expand...


_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._

I need specifics.


----------



## Christophera

This is the concrete core of WTC 2






This shows the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 standing left of the spire.


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like under construction. (picture is NOT the WTC)





this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center





where are the pictures of this mysterious concrete core from the WTC?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> this is what a concrete core looks like under construction.



This is what a skyscraper with a concrete core looks like on 9-11.






No steel core columns are seen because there were none.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is the concrete core of WTC 2



no it isnt. the WTC didnt have s concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

ok. lets try it again.

concrete





steel


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which photo moron?
> 
> 
> 
> god damn you are a fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I post a number of photos that don't show concrete and you can't identify which one you refer to.  Who's the idiot?
> 
> Maybe it is so bad you cannot figure out how to post an image.
Click to expand...

which one did i leave in the quote, fucktard
that's why i call YOU a moron and an idiot
you lack common sense and reason


----------



## DiveCon

ah, i think i've figured it out
Christophera has ADHD
if you dont actually POST the photo and put red lines on it for him, he doesnt understand what you are saying when the photo in question was in the fucking quote box


----------



## Christophera

If you morons cannot post the image you are referring too, I will have to guess which one.

Is it this one?






It shows no concrete because the concrete was blown up by high explosives that were optimally placed.  The shredded debris, light weight steel, hanging over and out of the space between the interior box column and the elevator guide rail support steel is hanging like that because the concrete ripped it apart on its way out at 10,000 foot per second.

Here is another piece of concrete sen blowing up just before the successive detonations fail and the wall falls into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you morons cannot post the image you are referring too, I will have to guess which one.
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows no concrete because the concrete was blown up by high explosives that were optimally placed.  The shredded debris, light weight steel, hanging over and out of the space between the interior box column and the elevator guide rail support steel is hanging like that because the concrete ripped it apart on its way out at 10,000 foot per second.
> 
> Here is another piece of concrete sen blowing up just before the successive detonations fail and the wall falls into the empty core.


hey dumbfuck, which one DIDNT i remove


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you morons cannot post the image you are referring too, I will have to guess which one.
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows no concrete because the concrete was blown up by high explosives that were optimally placed.  The shredded debris, light weight steel, hanging over and out of the space between the interior box column and the elevator guide rail support steel is hanging like that because the concrete ripped it apart on its way out at 10,000 foot per second.
> 
> Here is another piece of concrete sen blowing up just before the successive detonations fail and the wall falls into the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbfuck, which one DIDNT i remove
Click to expand...


So what is your point?  Can you read?  We know you have no evidence.  We know you cannot write and make sense.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you morons cannot post the image you are referring too, I will have to guess which one.
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows no concrete because the concrete was blown up by high explosives that were optimally placed.  The shredded debris, light weight steel, hanging over and out of the space between the interior box column and the elevator guide rail support steel is hanging like that because the concrete ripped it apart on its way out at 10,000 foot per second.
> 
> Here is another piece of concrete sen blowing up just before the successive detonations fail and the wall falls into the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbfuck, which one DIDNT i remove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is your point?  Can you read?  We know you have no evidence.  We know you cannot write and make sense.
Click to expand...


found pictures of the rebar cages for the concrete core.....


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you morons cannot post the image you are referring too, I will have to guess which one.
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows no concrete because the concrete was blown up by high explosives that were optimally placed.  The shredded debris, light weight steel, hanging over and out of the space between the interior box column and the elevator guide rail support steel is hanging like that because the concrete ripped it apart on its way out at 10,000 foot per second.
> 
> Here is another piece of concrete sen blowing up just before the successive detonations fail and the wall falls into the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbfuck, which one DIDNT i remove
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is your point?  Can you read?  We know you have no evidence.  We know you cannot write and make sense.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
a classic case of projection


----------



## DiveCon

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbfuck, which one DIDNT i remove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?  Can you read?  We know you have no evidence.  We know you cannot write and make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> found pictures of the rebar cages for the concrete core.....
Click to expand...

notice no rebar in that photo either
we see steel columns, no concrete or rebar


----------



## manu1959

DiveCon said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?  Can you read?  We know you have no evidence.  We know you cannot write and make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found pictures of the rebar cages for the concrete core.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> notice no rebar in that photo either
> we see steel columns, no concrete or rebar
Click to expand...


hmmmmmmmmmmm....no rebar.....yet the core is claimed to be concrete......


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbfuck, which one DIDNT i remove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your point?  Can you read?  We know you have no evidence.  We know you cannot write and make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> a classic case of projection
Click to expand...


A classic case of non sense with no evidence from agents supporting the secret methods of mass murder.

FEMA misrepresented the structural core of the Twin Towers.  They said it looked like this.







Then on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2 we see this, which can only be a concrete tubular core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> ok. lets try it again.
> 
> concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An example of misinformation leading to efforts of disinformation.  That is the freedom tower.  Built just like the Twins, with a concrete tubular core, but they have a new hydraulic, climbing form.
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete walls were cast inside the exterior steel framework using it to support outer form work.
> This is the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core shear wall falling into the empty core area.  This would be the narrow end of the rectangular concrete core where the interior box columns had their long axis running perpendicular to the long axis of the core.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Independent verification of the concrete core.

*By Katherine Stroup Newsweek Web Exclusive

Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center,*





    &#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;  
    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners. 
    &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Independent verification of the concrete core.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup Newsweek Web Exclusive
> 
> Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the reaction that any citizen hasthe sadness that we all feelyou have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic, says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable, he says. The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.



did you type that all by yourself......got any pictures of the rebar cages that reinforced your concrete core.....


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> An example of misinformation leading to efforts of disinformation. That is the freedom tower. Built just like the Twins, with a concrete tubular core, but they have a new hydraulic, climbing form


LIAR
the freedom tower is NOT built like the twin towers were


----------



## DiveCon

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent verification of the concrete core.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup Newsweek Web Exclusive
> 
> Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you type that all by yourself......got any pictures of the rebar cages that reinforced your concrete core.....
Click to expand...

it was published that way, and if you notice, words actually spoken by Mr Robertson are in QUOTES
notice what ISNT

and when this was pointed out to him, he said he never said that nor did he read the story till it was pointed out, and thus it was too late to ask for a correction
since it was YEARS later


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Independent verification of the concrete core.
> 
> *By Katherine Stroup Newsweek Web Exclusive
> 
> Sept. 13 - Leslie Robertson, one of two engineers who designed the World Trade Center,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the reaction that any citizen hasthe sadness that we all feelyou have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic, says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable, he says. The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you type that all by yourself......got any pictures of the rebar cages that reinforced your concrete core.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was published that way, and if you notice, words actually spoken by Mr Robertson are in QUOTES
> notice what ISNT
> 
> and when this was pointed out to him, he said he never said that nor did he read the story till it was pointed out, and thus it was too late to ask for a correction
> since it was YEARS later
Click to expand...


Fo about 40 pages now you have completely evaded stating if you think Robertson did not demand a correction after 3,000 were killed in what was termed a collapse of a building he was an engineer of, or if Newsweek refused to correct.

Your post is non sense, and you refuse to even try to make sense of it.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you type that all by yourself......got any pictures of the rebar cages that reinforced your concrete core.....
> 
> 
> 
> it was published that way, and if you notice, words actually spoken by Mr Robertson are in QUOTES
> notice what ISNT
> 
> and when this was pointed out to him, he said he never said that nor did he read the story till it was pointed out, and thus it was too late to ask for a correction
> since it was YEARS later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fo about 40 pages now you have completely evaded stating if you think Robertson did not demand a correction after 3,000 were killed in what was termed a collapse of a building he was an engineer of, or if Newsweek refused to correct.
> 
> Your post is non sense, and you refuse to even try to make sense of it.
Click to expand...


where are the rebar cages for your concrete core.....why do all the construction photos show a steel core....


----------



## Christophera

Part of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 34.






Then, after all of the steel exoskeleton fell, the top of the core detonated with explosives, leaving just under 1/2 the height of the concrete tubuler core.






After more explosives detonated, the core was further down yet.






No steel core columns are seen n the core area.


----------



## Christophera

More indepedndent verification of the concrete core of the Twin towers showing that Roberstons to Newsweek of their article 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992






Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6. "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures.


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> where are the rebar cages for your concrete core.....why do all the construction photos show a steel core....



On 9-11 after all the steel exoskelton was gone, and the core walls had been detonated with high explosives, the rebar stood under where the spire had been.


----------



## manu1959

found any pictures of the rebar cages....how about the special inspection certs for the rebar....shop drawings....shippping manifestos.....purchase orders....anything.....

you don't know what a rebar cage is do you.....


----------



## Christophera

FEMA states the core looks like this,






But on 9-11 we see a concrete shear wall behind the interior box columns of the north wall of  WTC 1 and the core behind is empty.






After high explosives were detonated again, the spire fell






This was just before the spire falling, the east core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you type that all by yourself......got any pictures of the rebar cages that reinforced your concrete core.....
> 
> 
> 
> it was published that way, and if you notice, words actually spoken by Mr Robertson are in QUOTES
> notice what ISNT
> 
> and when this was pointed out to him, he said he never said that nor did he read the story till it was pointed out, and thus it was too late to ask for a correction
> since it was YEARS later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fo about 40 pages now you have completely evaded stating if you think Robertson did not demand a correction after 3,000 were killed in what was termed a collapse of a building he was an engineer of, or if Newsweek refused to correct.
> 
> Your post is non sense, and you refuse to even try to make sense of it.
Click to expand...

wrong again fucktard
i have said NUMEROUS TIMES he never did
and WHY


----------



## DiveCon

here is christophera

wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA states the core looks like this,
> 
> 
> But on 9-11 we see a concrete shear wall behind the interior box columns of the north wall of  WTC 1 and the core behind is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> After high explosives were detonated again, the spire fell
> 
> 
> 
> This was just before the spire falling, the east core wall of WTC 1.


again you repeat this same debunked bullshit


----------



## Christophera

There is no evidence showing the supposed steel core columns in the core areas of the Twins on 9-11.

Construction images are misrepresented by stating that the elevator guide rail support steel is "core columns"

In the photo below there are "butt plates" seen on the tops of the guide rail support steel left and right of the central crance.






Those butt plates are of inadequate strenght for joining core column sections.  They re convienent for guide rail support steel because the holes in the plates can be elongated to shift the upper plate and shims can be used to thilt the upper sections.


----------



## Christophera

NIST hired Bazant to create a mathematical model of collapse when they failed.

This is the 3rd revision, the first 2 were ripped apart by other engineerr.  Northwestern U took the pdf down after a bout six month to avoid that again, plus the mention of the concrete core was undesireable for upholding the secrete methods of murder.

It includes an estimate of the amount of explosive needed and the assumption they could not be placed while also adding a mention of the concrete core walls.

*
    Collapse of World Trade Center Towers:

    What Did and Did Not Cause It? 
    Zdenek P. Bazant 6/21/07
    1, Hon.M. ASCE, Jia-Liang Le
    2, Frank R. Greening
    3, and David B. Benson
    4, Abstract: Previous analysis of progressive collapse showed that gravity alone suffices to explain the overall collapse of the World Trade Center towers. However, it has not been checked whether the allegations of controlled demolition by planted explosives have any scientific merit. The present analysis proves that they do not. The video record available for the first few seconds of collapse agrees with the motion history calculated from the differential equation of progressive collapse but disproves the free fall hypothesis (on which the aforementioned allegations rest). Although, due to absence of experimental crushing data for the lightweight concrete used, the theory of comminution cannot predict the size range of pulverized concrete particles, it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization). The exit speed of air ejected from the building by the crushing front of gravitational collapse must have attained, near the ground, 465 mph (208 m/s) on the average, and fluctuations must have reached the speed of sound. This explains loud booms and wide spreading of pulverized concrete and glass fragments, and shows that the lower margin of dust cloud could not have coincided with the crushing front. The resisting upward forces due to pulverization and air ejection, neglected in previous studies, are found to be negligible during the first few seconds of collapse but not insignificant near the end of crush-down (these forces extended the crush-down duration by about 4%; they augmented, by about 25%, the resisting force due to column buckling at the end of crush-down, and doubled that force at the beginning of crush-up). The calculated crush down duration is found to match a logical interpretation of seismic record, while the free fall duration is found to be in conflict.

*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> NIST hired Bazant to create a mathematical model of collapse when they failed.
> 
> This is the 3rd revision, the first 2 were ripped apart by other engineerr.  Northwestern U took the pdf down after a bout six month to avoid that again, plus the mention of the concrete core was undesireable for upholding the secrete methods of murder.
> 
> It includes an estimate of the amount of explosive needed and the assumption they could not be placed while also adding a mention of the concrete core walls.
> 
> *
> Collapse of World Trade Center Towers:
> 
> What Did and Did Not Cause It?
> Zdenek P. Bazant 6/21/07
> 1, Hon.M. ASCE, Jia-Liang Le
> 2, Frank R. Greening
> 3, and David B. Benson
> 4, Abstract: Previous analysis of progressive collapse showed that gravity alone suffices to explain the overall collapse of the World Trade Center towers. However, it has not been checked whether the allegations of controlled demolition by planted explosives have any scientific merit. The present analysis proves that they do not. The video record available for the first few seconds of collapse agrees with the motion history calculated from the differential equation of progressive collapse but disproves the free fall hypothesis (on which the aforementioned allegations rest). Although, due to absence of experimental crushing data for the lightweight concrete used, the theory of comminution cannot predict the size range of pulverized concrete particles, it is shown that the observed size range (0.01 mm &#8211; 0.1 mm) is fully consistent with this theory and is achievable by collapse driven gravity alone, and that only about 7% of the total gravitational energy converted to kinetic energy of impacts would have sufficed to pulverize all the concrete slabs and core walls (while at least 158 tons of TNT per tower, installed into many small holes drilled into each concrete floor slab and core wall, would have been needed to produce the same degree of pulverization). The exit speed of air ejected from the building by the crushing front of gravitational collapse must have attained, near the ground, 465 mph (208 m/s) on the average, and fluctuations must have reached the speed of sound. This explains loud booms and wide spreading of pulverized concrete and glass fragments, and shows that the lower margin of dust cloud could not have coincided with the crushing front. The resisting upward forces due to pulverization and air ejection, neglected in previous studies, are found to be negligible during the first few seconds of collapse but not insignificant near the end of crush-down (these forces extended the crush-down duration by about 4%; they augmented, by about 25%, the resisting force due to column buckling at the end of crush-down, and doubled that force at the beginning of crush-up). The calculated crush down duration is found to match a logical interpretation of seismic record, while the free fall duration is found to be in conflict.
> 
> *


you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fo about 40 pages now you have completely evaded stating if you think Robertson did not demand a correction after 3,000 were killed in what was termed a collapse of a building he was an engineer of, or if Newsweek refused to correct.
> 
> Your post is non sense, and you refuse to even try to make sense of it.



i didnt evade the question. my response was "how do you know he didnt?" and you never responded to that.

it doesnt matter anyway, whether there is a retraction or there isnt it wont change a steel core into concrete.

you were shown dozens, maybe even hundreds of places that say it was a STEEL core but youy choose to ignore all of them and insist the one error published is correct over the hundreds of other sources that say it was steel.

then there are the pictures of the steel that you insist is a concrete core....... 

so lets go over this one more time

concrete






steel


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> again you repeat this same debunked bullshit



You've debunked nothing.   You have nothing to do anything with.  Impotent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again you repeat this same debunked bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've debunked nothing.   You have nothing to do anything with.  Impotent.
Click to expand...

LIAR

everything you have posted has been COMPLETELY debunked
you are nothing but a fucking MORON
grow a brain asswipe


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There is no evidence showing the supposed steel core columns in the core areas of the Twins on 9-11.
> 
> Construction images are misrepresented by stating that the elevator guide rail support steel is "core columns"
> 
> In the photo below there are "butt plates" seen on the tops of the guide rail support steel left and right of the central crance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those butt plates are of inadequate strenght for joining core column sections.  They re convienent for guide rail support steel because the holes in the plates can be elongated to shift the upper plate and shims can be used to thilt the upper sections.



you are a complete fucking jackass. you show a steel core and then try to tell everyone its guide rails for the elevators. you are a moron.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fo about 40 pages now you have completely evaded stating if you think Robertson did not demand a correction after 3,000 were killed in what was termed a collapse of a building he was an engineer of, or if Newsweek refused to correct.
> 
> Your post is non sense, and you refuse to even try to make sense of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt evade the question. my response was "how do you know he didnt?" and you never responded to that.
Click to expand...


I know he didn't because if he did News week would have corrected it because 3,000 people were killed and collapse was supposed to be the cause.

You loose, your deceptive manipulation failed.

Your images are not relative or have been DEBUNKED as evidence by facts and you have no evidence.

There are still grieving families that need closure.






they need justice, the entire needs justice and agents like you just continue to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Then on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2 we see this, which can only be a concrete tubular core.



holy crap. thats all you got? that doesnt look like concrete at all!!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> ]
> LIAR
> 
> everything you have posted has been COMPLETELY debunked
> you are nothing but a fucking MORON
> grow a brain asswipe



You've debunked nothing.   You've proven a psyops working to disinform and obstruct citizens working to communicate and expose treason.

This nation needs justice, not just the grieving familes.  First they lose their loved ones, then their Constitution, then their economy fighting a false war.






You are an agent working to see the demise of theUS Constittion completely by obstructing with your disinformation.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is the freedom tower.



no it isnt, jackass.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is the freedom tower.



no it isnt, jackass.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> LIAR
> 
> everything you have posted has been COMPLETELY debunked
> you are nothing but a fucking MORON
> grow a brain asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've debunked nothing.   You've proven a psyops working to disinform and obstruct citizens working to communicate and expose treason.
> 
> This nation needs justice, not just the grieving familes.  First they lose their loved ones, then their Constitution, then their economy fighting a false war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an agent working to see the demise of theUS Constittion completely by obstructing with your disinformation.
Click to expand...

if i am an agent, then you are a fucking idiot
hows that


wait, that doesnt work because i'm NOT an agent, and you are STILL a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> LIAR
> 
> everything you have posted has been COMPLETELY debunked
> you are nothing but a fucking MORON
> grow a brain asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've debunked nothing.   You've proven a psyops working to disinform and obstruct citizens working to communicate and expose treason.
> 
> This nation needs justice, not just the grieving familes.  First they lose their loved ones, then their Constitution, then their economy fighting a false war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an agent working to see the demise of theUS Constittion completely by obstructing with your disinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i am an agent, then you are a fucking idiot
> hows that
> 
> wait, that doesnt work because i'm NOT an agent, and you are STILL a fucking idiot
Click to expand...


Wrong, you've posted no evdence that was reasonable, and refused to reason.  You lie, decieve and manipulate.  That is what psyops agents do, and it is intended to keep the methods of mass murder secrete and destroy the US Constitution.

And to deprive ALL americans of justice protectng their lives.  This boy will realize that 9-11 took his father, and his future if you have your way.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> they need justice, the entire needs justice and agents like you just continue to support secret methods of mass murder.



you are a very sick individual. why do you keep posting pictures of victm's families with your whacko ideas. they dont want anything to do with your delusions.

i'll tell you what.....

do you see that car that keeps circling your neighborhood? if you keep posting pictures of the victims families i am going to instruct that car to do more than simply observe. now knock it off, jackass.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA deceived NIST when they stated the core of the Twins looked like this






The ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding which enabled FEMA to deceive NIST and the public.

http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html

The core of the twins looked like this on 9-11, obviously NOT steel core columns.






The perpetrators created non profit organizations to isolate the victims families so that they would not work with the rest of the public seeking justice.  Steel was hipped overseas as the crime scene was despolied.

It is not natural to sit and grieve about loved ones lost while the perpetraors work to take a persons future.  You work with the perpetrators to deprive all Americans of justice and their Constitution.







You are working to support secret methods of mass murder and prevent Americans from unifying in protection of their Constitution.  Your conduct is treasonous.


----------



## DiveCon

more lies by christophera


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators created non profit organizations to isolate the victims families so that they would not work with the rest of the public seeking justice.



well then, this should be easy. just tell us the names of the non profit organizations and we will have the names of the perpetrators of 9/11.

thats wonderful. the whole problem is solved.


----------



## Christophera

Agents misinterpreting facts do nothing but muddy the water in efforts to protect the perpetrators.  FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid.

After the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protected their hiding then a conspiractor presented fake plans to another member of the conspiracy, albeit probably unconscious of their role, to fully decieve the public with fake plans.  Or plans made to look as they were final but were actually the preliminiary plans that went to Yamasaki.

Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by Robertson to present the Tower concept to Minoru Yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed Robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the Twins.
Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.

This is a screen shot from a .TIFF filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file I downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.

http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg

I used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.

The faked WTC 1 plans
The faked WTC 1 plans

I've posted that image on many forums in 9-11 activism. Not debate or discussion because 97% of the time I was opposing absolutely no substance, only ad hominum and, repetitive misinterpretation, evasion, cognitive distortions and nonsense. The same sheet also had what appeared to be an "01" in the date for the day of the month. Something not commonly done in 1967.

The examined the files at 911research.wtc7.net in late 2007 and the same high resolution  .TIFFS that the download had werefound.

Just a few months ago I went back to the wtc7.net site and found that the original .TIFFS had been converted to .PNG's with drastically reduced resolution. So much so that the original resolution I obtained from the screen shot was no longer possible. Indicating "truth seekers" had a desire to reduce the resolution of the scanned blueprints(?)

http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.anoma.2009.jpg

Suggesting, as the quasi leaders of the truth movement have,  that the final drawings for the tallest buildings in the world have a free handed  title block in pencil,  is absurd.

104th floor title block.


----------



## Christophera

That the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government conducting mass murder on 9-11 would misrepresent the details of the methods of murder used to conceal their obvious role is logical, in order to misuse Americas military.

Accordingly FEMA, not created under the Constitution misrepresented the structural core of the Twin towers.  They presented that the core was comprised of multiple steel core columns.


----------



## Christophera

That the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government conducting mass murder on 9-11 would misrepresent the details of the methods of murder used to conceal their obvious role is logical, in order to misuse Americas military.

Accordingly FEMA, not created under the Constitution misrepresented the structural core of the Twin towers.  They presented that the core was comprised of multiple steel core columns.






But on 9-11 the core of WTC 2 looks like this.  Concrete, just as Newsweek  described from the interview with the lead engineer, Leslie Robertson.






Accordingly, all of the famlies are deprived of a valid cause of death and the closure they need to continue with their lives in some normalcy.






The unconscious mind knows that IF the cause of death is not accurately known, THEN, the threat to their lives, their future, may continue.

That it the case as the mass murder an deception are used to conduct war that destroys the American economy threatening to deprive all of us of our needs.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents misinterpreting facts do nothing but muddy the water in efforts to protect the perpetrators.  FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid.
> 
> After the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protected their hiding then a conspiractor presented fake plans to another member of the conspiracy, albeit probably unconscious of their role, to fully decieve the public with fake plans.  Or plans made to look as they were final but were actually the preliminiary plans that went to Yamasaki.
> 
> Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by Robertson to present the Tower concept to Minoru Yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed Robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the Twins.
> Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.
> 
> This is a screen shot from a .TIFF filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file I downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> I used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.
> 
> The faked WTC 1 plans
> The faked WTC 1 plans
> 
> I've posted that image on many forums in 9-11 activism. Not debate or discussion because 97% of the time I was opposing absolutely no substance, only ad hominum and, repetitive misinterpretation, evasion, cognitive distortions and nonsense. The same sheet also had what appeared to be an "01" in the date for the day of the month. Something not commonly done in 1967.
> 
> The examined the files at 911research.wtc7.net in late 2007 and the same high resolution  .TIFFS that the download had werefound.
> 
> Just a few months ago I went back to the wtc7.net site and found that the original .TIFFS had been converted to .PNG's with drastically reduced resolution. So much so that the original resolution I obtained from the screen shot was no longer possible. Indicating "truth seekers" had a desire to reduce the resolution of the scanned blueprints(?)
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.anoma.2009.jpg
> 
> Suggesting, as the quasi leaders of the truth movement have,  that the final drawings for the tallest buildings in the world have a free handed  title block in pencil,  is absurd.
> 
> 104th floor title block.



you truly are a nut job.

again....

let me type this really slow for you.


this is what a concrete core looks like....





and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz, you need to draw red lines on it and point out the obvious for this fucking moron to even begin to understand


----------



## Trojan

Christophera said:


> That the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government conducting mass murder on 9-11 would misrepresent the details of the methods of murder used to conceal their obvious role is logical, in order to misuse Americas military.
> 
> Accordingly FEMA, not created under the Constitution misrepresented the structural core of the Twin towers.  They presented that the core was comprised of multiple steel core columns.




Do you understand that the structural design of the WTC was public knowledge or in the public domain for nearly 20 years?  The design and layout was common knowledge and well documented by the hundred of legal cases and the thousands of deposition conducted in asbestos suits concerning the WTC since the early 1980's.  

Get off your ass, go the court house and look it up -- you might just learn something.

Not everything in the world can be researched by way of google.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Suggesting, as the quasi leaders of the truth movement have,  that the final drawings for the tallest buildings in the world have a free handed  title block in pencil,  is absurd.
> 
> 104th floor title block.



back in the day we drew by hand in pencil....cad drafting didn't exist.....

you do know the world did not begin at your birth....


----------



## Christophera

Trojan said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government conducting mass murder on 9-11 would misrepresent the details of the methods of murder used to conceal their obvious role is logical, in order to misuse Americas military.
> 
> Accordingly FEMA, not created under the Constitution misrepresented the structural core of the Twin towers.  They presented that the core was comprised of multiple steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that the structural design of the WTC was public knowledge or in the public domain for nearly 20 years?  The design and layout was common knowledge and well documented by the hundred of legal cases and the thousands of deposition conducted in asbestos suits concerning the WTC since the early 1980's.
> 
> Get off your ass, go the court house and look it up -- you might just learn something.
> 
> Not everything in the world can be researched by way of google.
Click to expand...

There are lies recorded in court records simply for the puposes of deception.  Infiltration of government would do that to conceal secret methods of mass murder.

the fact remains, that IF there were steel core columns, THEN they would be seen in the core area after the exterior steel exoskeleton fell.  What is seen is a concrete core.







Which is exactly what the below would look like if the steel fell away.


----------



## Fizz

Trojan said:


> Get off your ass, go the court house and look it up -- you might just learn something.



he cant find his ass without someone showing him a picture with graphics from MS Paint showing little circles and arrows telling him how to find it.

he also lives in santa barbara and would have a very hard time driving to a new york court house if he came across a steel bridge. he would sit there and wait for it to magically transform into concrete like the steel core of the WTC did.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents misinterpreting facts do nothing but muddy the water in efforts to protect the perpetrators.  FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid.
> 
> After the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protected their hiding then a conspiractor presented fake plans to another member of the conspiracy, albeit probably unconscious of their role, to fully decieve the public with fake plans.  Or plans made to look as they were final but were actually the preliminiary plans that went to Yamasaki.
> 
> Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by Robertson to present the Tower concept to Minoru Yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed Robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the Twins.
> Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.
> 
> This is a screen shot from a .TIFF filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file I downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> I used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.
> 
> The faked WTC 1 plans
> The faked WTC 1 plans
> 
> I've posted that image on many forums in 9-11 activism. Not debate or discussion because 97% of the time I was opposing absolutely no substance, only ad hominum and, repetitive misinterpretation, evasion, cognitive distortions and nonsense. The same sheet also had what appeared to be an "01" in the date for the day of the month. Something not commonly done in 1967.
> 
> The examined the files at 911research.wtc7.net in late 2007 and the same high resolution  .TIFFS that the download had werefound.
> 
> Just a few months ago I went back to the wtc7.net site and found that the original .TIFFS had been converted to .PNG's with drastically reduced resolution. So much so that the original resolution I obtained from the screen shot was no longer possible. Indicating "truth seekers" had a desire to reduce the resolution of the scanned blueprints(?)
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.anoma.2009.jpg
> 
> Suggesting, as the quasi leaders of the truth movement have,  that the final drawings for the tallest buildings in the world have a free handed  title block in pencil,  is absurd.
> 
> 104th floor title block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.
Click to expand...


You still haven't demonstrated that you know anything about what is seen in that image by naming the numbered elements seen here, the same basic structure.






divot failed to do that, herr kaiser did as well, and you will too, because you are here for one purpose only, keeping the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There are lies recorded in court records simply for the puposes of deception.  Infiltration of government would do that to conceal secret methods of mass murder.


you are completely out of your mind. 



Christophera said:


> What is seen is a concrete core.



prove its concrete.

i see something sticking up that is covered in smoke and barely visible with smoke coming from it. does concrete smoke?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You still haven't demonstrated that you know anything about what is seen in that image by naming the numbered elements seen here, the same basic structure.



i told you to show me a picture of the concrete core before 9/11 and i will answer your questions.

i will give you a hint as to what my answers will be though.

1. STEEL __________
2. STEEL __________
3. STEEL __________

notice that none of the answers contain the word "concrete"


----------



## Trojan

Christophera said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government conducting mass murder on 9-11 would misrepresent the details of the methods of murder used to conceal their obvious role is logical, in order to misuse Americas military.
> 
> Accordingly FEMA, not created under the Constitution misrepresented the structural core of the Twin towers.  They presented that the core was comprised of multiple steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that the structural design of the WTC was public knowledge or in the public domain for nearly 20 years?  The design and layout was common knowledge and well documented by the hundred of legal cases and the thousands of deposition conducted in asbestos suits concerning the WTC since the early 1980's.
> 
> Get off your ass, go the court house and look it up -- you might just learn something.
> 
> Not everything in the world can be researched by way of google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are lies recorded in court records simply for the puposes of deception.  Infiltration of government would do that to conceal secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> the fact remains, that IF there were steel core columns, THEN they would be seen in the core area after the exterior steel exoskeleton fell.  What is seen is a concrete core.
Click to expand...


So you think they convinced thousands of WTC workers to lie about the work they did and their work experiences in order to further a conspiracy that would take place 20 years later?

And in these thousands of depositions, the plaintiffs who were seeking money just decided it would be easier to take the government $$ and not pursue their ... God, I can't even fathom the logic.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are lies recorded in court records simply for the puposes of deception.  Infiltration of government would do that to conceal secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> you are completely out of your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen is a concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> i see something sticking up that is covered in smoke and barely visible with smoke coming from it. does concrete smoke?
Click to expand...


This engineers statement, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) added to the Newsweek article about Robertson added to the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 PROVE IT.






THEN the images from 9-11 are added, which seals it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> THEN the images from 9-11 are added, which seals it.



no. you keep saying that picture is concrete. prove it. newsweek does not talk about your picture. neither does your Mr Domel.

prove that the picture you keep showing is of concrete like you claim it is. concrete doesnt smoke. what you see in the picture is smoking.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> prove its concrete.



Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elemtns adjacent to the numbers are.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elemtns adjacent to the numbers are.
Click to expand...

i'm not your trained monkey to do tricks as you wish. if i make a claim i back it up. 

its YOUR picture. its YOUR claim that its concrete.

BACK IT UP!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elemtns adjacent to the numbers are.
Click to expand...

where is the concrete?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elemtns adjacent to the numbers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm not your trained monkey to do tricks as you wish. if i make a claim i back it up.
> 
> its YOUR picture. its YOUR claim that its concrete.
> 
> BACK IT UP!!!!
Click to expand...

thats exactly it
he makes a claim and wants you to prove it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elemtns adjacent to the numbers are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where is the concrete?
Click to expand...


The concrete is below the top floor between the interior box columns and the first elevator guide rail support steel.

In this 9-11 image, that location is left of the spire, formed by an interior box column, where the end view of the concrete sear wall is.  The elevator guide rail support would have been on the left of the concrete but it was too weak to stand so the core area is empty






Your evasion of the questions indicates you have no structural or construction knowledge.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elements adjacent to the numbers are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its YOUR claim that its concrete.
Click to expand...


You misrepresent.  You evade.

I've not said what is seen is concrete.  You need to show you have knowledge of structural steel construction to be credible.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've not said what is seen is concrete.  You need to show you have knowledge of structural steel construction to be credible.



and so do you.

but you have already failed.

you claim that this is a concrete core


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elements adjacent to the numbers are.
> 
> 
> 
> its YOUR claim that its concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misrepresent.  You evade.
> 
> I've not said what is seen is concrete.  You need to show you have knowledge of structural steel construction to be credible.
Click to expand...


have you found pictures of the rebar cages yet......mill certs....inspection reports....concrete slump test results......core crush test.....anything.....


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elemtns adjacent to the numbers are.
Click to expand...


truss shoring for the metal decking to pour the concrete floors.....found the rebar cages yet....


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> prove its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you know enough to recognize anything structural.  What are the elements adjacent to the numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> truss shoring for the metal decking to pour the concrete floors.....found the rebar cages yet....
Click to expand...


1, 2 and 3 are not what you describe.

Shoring is used in mines, excavations and trenches.

The floor panels have truss beams under them, and they are completely adequate permanent support for floors.

I doubt jizz, divot or herr kaiser could do any better.


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> its YOUR claim that its concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent.  You evade.
> 
> I've not said what is seen is concrete.  You need to show you have knowledge of structural steel construction to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you found pictures of the rebar cages yet......mill certs....inspection reports....concrete slump test results......core crush test.....anything.....
Click to expand...


This image from 9-11 shows what can only be rebar.  By the FEMA structural description, the rebar cannot be there, but there is no doubt that is what it is, proving the FEMA description wrong while proving the concrete core because there are so many, it can only be rebar.  Nothing else will have that appearance.







In fact, that the steel is so small, but standing in such tall pieces, proves it is high tensile steel.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I doubt jizz, divot or herr kaiser could do any better.



it doesnt matter what we say. because whatever we say you will simply claim it isnt true. 

because you must say it isnt true or admit that that the core wasnt concrete. and we all know you are too stupid to admit that the core was NOT concrete!! 

you still think that this is a concrete core!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt jizz, divot or herr kaiser could do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt matter what we say. because whatever we say you will simply claim it isnt true.
> 
> because you must say it isnt true or admit that that the core wasnt concrete. and we all know you are too stupid to admit that the core was NOT concrete!!
> 
> you still think that this is a concrete core!!
Click to expand...


That is the steel exoskeleton.  The concrete was cast inside of it.

Pay attention to the lead engineer of the Twins, L.E. Robertson and the Newsweek article.

Pay attention to the structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)

Now demonstrate you know something about steel structure construction, tell us what the structures adjacent to numbers 1, 2, and 3 are.

Otherwise you are just a traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt jizz, divot or herr kaiser could do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt matter what we say. because whatever we say you will simply claim it isnt true.
> 
> because you must say it isnt true or admit that that the core wasnt concrete. and we all know you are too stupid to admit that the core was NOT concrete!!
> 
> you still think that this is a concrete core!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the steel exoskeleton.  The concrete was cast inside of it.
> 
> Pay attention to the lead engineer of the Twins, L.E. Robertson and the Newsweek article.
> 
> Pay attention to the structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> 
> Now demonstrate you know something about steel structure construction, tell us what the structures adjacent to numbers 1, 2, and 3 are.
> 
> Otherwise you are just a traitor.
Click to expand...

no, we are not traitors, you are a delusional dumbfuck


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is the steel exoskeleton.  The concrete was cast inside of it.



prove it. show pictures of any of the concrete core before 9/11.



Christophera said:


> Pay attention to the lead engineer of the Twins, L.E. Robertson and the Newsweek article.



NOVA | Transcripts | Why the Towers Fell | PBS <<---here is a PBS interview with robertson. it says STEEL CORE. surely if it was incorrect robertson would have demanded a retraction.
Lab Notes: Research from the Berkeley College of Engineering <---steel core
Across from Jersey City The World Trade Center: The World Trade Center is more than its signature twin towers: it is a complex of seven buildings on 16-acres, constructed and operated by the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey (PANYNJ). The tow <---steel core
Science in Engineering <---steel core
BBC - Science & Nature - Horizon - The Fall of the World Trade Center - Transcript <---steel core
World Trade Center - Devwiki <---steel core
HowStuffWorks "The World Trade Center Tube" <---steel core
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/10/20/nyregion/20towers.html?pagewanted=print&position= <---steel core
WTC Award: Science Videos - Science News - ScienCentral <---steel core
One World Trade Center, New York City | Emporis.com <---steel core
World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney <---steel core




Christophera said:


> Now demonstrate you know something about steel structure construction, tell us what the structures adjacent to numbers 1, 2, and 3 are.



1. is not concrete
2. is not concrete either
3. is not concrete. there is not concrete core!!!



Christophera said:


> Otherwise you are just a traitor.



i'm a traitor because there is no concrete core? are you fucking serious?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt matter what we say. because whatever we say you will simply claim it isnt true.
> 
> because you must say it isnt true or admit that that the core wasnt concrete. and we all know you are too stupid to admit that the core was NOT concrete!!
> 
> you still think that this is a concrete core!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the steel exoskeleton.  The concrete was cast inside of it.
> 
> Pay attention to the lead engineer of the Twins, L.E. Robertson and the Newsweek article.
> 
> Pay attention to the structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)
> 
> Now demonstrate you know something about steel structure construction, tell us what the structures adjacent to numbers 1, 2, and 3 are.
> 
> Otherwise you are just a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, we are not traitors, you are a delusional dumbfuck
Click to expand...


Your actions are traitorous, your performance is dumb.  

If that wasn't true you would reasonably recognize evidence showing concrete AND answer the questions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is the steel exoskeleton.  The concrete was cast inside of it.



bullshit. that is the steel core. there is no exoskeleton.

show me ANY pictures of the concrete core. 

not pictures with little arrow in it saying the concrete gows in here later.... SHOW ME CONCRETE!!!!


you are being very unamerican and an embarrassment to the fine men and women that lost their lives on 9/11 by lying about the steel core being concrete.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If that wasn't true you would reasonably recognize evidence showing concrete AND answer the questions.



you havent shown us any evidence or any concrete.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the steel exoskeleton.  The concrete was cast inside of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. that is the steel core. there is no exoskeleton.
> 
> show me ANY pictures of the concrete core.
> 
> not pictures with little arrow in it saying the concrete gows in here later.... SHOW ME CONCRETE!!!!
> 
> 
> you are being very unamerican and an embarrassment to the fine men and women that lost their lives on 9/11 by lying about the steel core being concrete.
Click to expand...


You are such a dunce, even wikipedia knows there was a concrete core.

Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You are a shame and embarasment to the nation.  You must live in a tunnel under an airbase with internet treason as your job in the secret government.

The infiltrators of the US government that conducted 9-11 have removed all the images from construction of the concrete and concrete forms from the archives.  They even removed the 2 hour documentary from the PBS digital archives, but the paper records still showed them.

Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, conducted a search and found the records.  Her is an excerpt from his web radio show.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are such a dunce, even wikipedia knows there was a concrete core.


you are a moron. anyone can put ANYTHING into wikipedia. thats what wikipedia IS!!!

you can put in there that it had a core made from little bunny rabbits. it doesnt mean it's true!!!

i have little doubt that you are the one that put the concrete core claim into wikipedia since nobody else in the world thinks its concrete or really even gives a shit.



Christophera said:


> You are a shame and embarasment to the nation.  You must live in a tunnel under an airbase with internet treason as your job in the secret government.


 how did you know? right now i am compiling a list of all the people to send off to the concentration camps and what order they should go in. guess who gets to go to the top of the list. 



Christophera said:


> The infiltrators of the US government that conducted 9-11 have removed all the images from construction of the concrete and concrete forms from the archives.


 archives of what? who removed them? how did they get all of them?

you are completely delusional. the reason there is no pictures of concrete or the concrete forms is because.......

......are you ready for this startling revelation????.......

THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE. IT WAS STEEL!!!



Christophera said:


> They even removed the 2 hour documentary from the PBS digital archives, but the paper records still showed them.


 who cares?? 

Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, conducted a search and found the records.  Her is an excerpt from his web radio show.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3[/QUOTE] that is a link to your personal website. how do i know that its real? prove its real.


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like....





and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## Christophera

By not explaining what structures are adjacent to the numbers here, you've proven you don't know enough to evaluate the images of the WTC construction.






Support for secret methods of mass murder is digusting.  The familes of victims will not forget your kind and what it cost them.


----------



## Fizz

i told you before not to post pictures of victim's families.


now look out the window and wave hello.....


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> i told you before not to post pictures of victim's families.
> 
> 
> now look out the window and wave hello.....


he's just a fucktard asswipe


----------



## Christophera

Scum that supports secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution have no reasonable anything.

FEMA deceived NIST which invalidates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates.  FEMA stated the core of the Twins looked like this.






Then, on 9-11, for the core of WTC 2 we see this.






No structural steel is seen.  Only concrete can appear like that.

You are obstructing justice with nonsense trying to foul Americans efforts to find justice and protect its Constitution and future.

The families need closure, they need to know that they did not loose their loved ones in a giant ruse, unexposed, used to conduct war on other nations and advance an unholy agenda of death.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Scum that supports secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution have no reasonable anything.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST which invalidates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates.  FEMA stated the core of the Twins looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, on 9-11, for the core of WTC 2 we see this.
> 
> 
> 
> No structural steel is seen.  Only concrete can appear like that.
> 
> You are obstructing justice with nonsense trying to foul Americans efforts to find justice and protect its Constitution and future.
> 
> The families need closure, they need to know that they did not loose their loved ones in a giant ruse, unexposed, used to conduct war on other nations and advance an unholy agenda of death.


so stop supporting bin laden you asswipe


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No structural steel is seen.  Only concrete can appear like that.



your picture is not of concrete. concrete doesnt burn and smoke like in your picture.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> FEMA deceived NIST which invalidates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates.  FEMA stated the core of the Twins looked like this.


are you saying that the cause of death on the death certificate is listed as steel core? 


you are a traitor to you country. 3000 americans are killed and instead of blaming the terrorists that crashes planes into buildings you blame other innocent americans. you help the terrorists by letting this country drop their guard against terrorism.

you deserve to be put in front of a firing squad.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No structural steel is seen.  Only concrete can appear like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your picture is not of concrete. concrete doesnt burn and smoke like in your picture.
Click to expand...


So you pretend you can tell that is smoke, but cannot see this is concrete?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the steel exoskeleton.  The concrete was cast inside of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. that is the steel core. there is no exoskeleton.
> 
> show me ANY pictures of the concrete core.
> 
> not pictures with little arrow in it saying the concrete gows in here later.... SHOW ME CONCRETE!!!!
> 
> 
> you are being very unamerican and an embarrassment to the fine men and women that lost their lives on 9/11 by lying about the steel core being concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a dunce, even wikipedia knows there was a concrete core.
> 
> Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You are a shame and embarasment to the nation.  You must live in a tunnel under an airbase with internet treason as your job in the secret government.
> 
> The infiltrators of the US government that conducted 9-11 have removed all the images from construction of the concrete and concrete forms from the archives.  They even removed the 2 hour documentary from the PBS digital archives, but the paper records still showed them.
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, conducted a search and found the records.  Her is an excerpt from his web radio show.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
Click to expand...

and since wiki can be edited by ANYONE, you likely changed that yourself you asswipe


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So you pretend you can tell that is smoke, but cannot see this is concrete?



you mean the pointy remnants of the steel core sticking up? no, the steel core isnt concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you pretend you can tell that is smoke, but cannot see this is concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the pointy remnants of the steel core sticking up? no, the steel core isnt concrete.
Click to expand...

numbnutz thinks the dust cloud is concrete


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you pretend you can tell that is smoke, but cannot see this is concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the pointy remnants of the steel core sticking up? no, the steel core isnt concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> numbnutz thinks the dust cloud is concrete
Click to expand...


The perpetrators want you to pretend you think it is dust so that the secret methods of mass murder might be concealed.

It is concrete left of the structural steel of the spire.  On the far left is the empty core area.  Proving there were no steel core columns and FEMA decieved NIST and the world about the Twin towers structural core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the pointy remnants of the steel core sticking up? no, the steel core isnt concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> numbnutz thinks the dust cloud is concrete
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators want you to pretend you think it is dust so that the secret methods of mass murder might be concealed.
> 
> It is concrete left of the structural steel of the spire.  On the far left is the empty core area.  Proving there were no steel core columns and FEMA decieved NIST and the world about the Twin towers structural core.
Click to expand...


can you please break out the MS Paint program and show me exactly what you are saying is the concrete core? 

i think we are both saying the same thing is not the concrete core. you are calling it a spire and i am saying its a pointy metal thing. i want to be clear as to what you are calling the concrete core. you are saying it is still partially standing?


----------



## manu1959

anyone found pictures of the rebar cages..............


----------



## Fizz

manu1959 said:


> anyone found pictures of the rebar cages..............



maybe they are hiding in the dust cloud that apparently isnt really dust.


----------



## manu1959

Fizz said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone found pictures of the rebar cages..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they are hiding in the dust cloud that apparently isnt really dust.
Click to expand...


ah come on they look like this and would be 100 stories tall.....


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone found pictures of the rebar cages..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they are hiding in the dust cloud that apparently isnt really dust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah come on they look like this and would be 100 stories tall.....
Click to expand...


Considering you think "shoring trusses" exist, and exist in towers, your opinion ain't worth the text it takes to share it.

Rebar of the concrete core shear walls of WTC 1.






Look how the lie is used again and again to justify war.

http://www.youtube.com/v/9-dGHwe6COM


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> numbnutz thinks the dust cloud is concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators want you to pretend you think it is dust so that the secret methods of mass murder might be concealed.
> 
> It is concrete left of the structural steel of the spire.  On the far left is the empty core area.  Proving there were no steel core columns and FEMA decieved NIST and the world about the Twin towers structural core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you please break out the MS Paint program and show me exactly what you are saying is the concrete core?
Click to expand...


This is WTC 1 concrete core.  MS sucks.

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is WTC 1 concrete core.  MS sucks.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers



these are all the same pictures you show us on here. theres no concrete core in any of them!!!


----------



## kyzr

Christophera said:


> Considering you think "shoring trusses" exist, and exist in towers, your opinion ain't worth the text it takes to share it.
> Rebar of the concrete core shear walls of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how the lie is used again and again to justify war.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/9-dGHwe6COM



OMG Cristo.  Still trying to convince someone that 2 + 2 = 3 and no one is believing you.  They know you are an idiot.  The WTC towers did not have concrete shear walls, they weren't designed, built, nor seen in the wreckage.  Stop wasting everyone's time.  We're just trying to show you the simple truth, and you're trying to flim-flam "greater fools" to buy your stupid book.


----------



## Fizz

so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core. you cant show us a concrete core from all the construction pictures. you cant show us a concrete core on 9/11. you cant show us a concrete core any time in between the two.

you see a pattern here?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core. you cant show us a concrete core from all the construction pictures. you cant show us a concrete core on 9/11. you cant show us a concrete core any time in between the two.
> 
> you see a pattern here?


the pattern is christopher a brown is a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core.



Correct, because your masters, the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 TOOK THE images from the archives.  Just like they TOOK the video from PBS I viewed in 1990 that makes it possible for me to identify the structural elements seen in 9-11 images.

Accordingly, I use images from 9-11 that show concrete and an EMPTY core area which proves concrete and DISPROVES the steel core columns in one move.






Here is proof the video DID exist in the PBS archives.  Dr Ron Larsen Ph.d updates his search for the video on his web radio show in 2007.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core. you cant show us a concrete core from all the construction pictures. you cant show us a concrete core on 9/11. you cant show us a concrete core any time in between the two.
> 
> you see a pattern here?
> 
> 
> 
> the pattern is christopher a brown is a fucking moron
Click to expand...


Wrong.

The pattern is agents working hard with NO EVIDENCE, only ad hominum and pitiful, juvenile efforts at ridicule to DISINFORM.  The pattern is repeated refusal to provide explanation of facts and reasonable questions.

The pattern is when a tough quesion is asked of one agent, another agent comes in with distractive ad hominum, followed by a 3rd agent, back and forth until the questions they cannot answer are pushed off the last page.

FACT observable in this thread over and over as a PATTERN of behavior, ......... that is intended to protect the secret methods of mass murder..


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, because your masters, the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 TOOK THE images from the archives.  Just like they TOOK the video from PBS I viewed in 1990 that makes it possible for me to identify the structural elements seen in 9-11 images.
> 
> Accordingly, I use images from 9-11 that show concrete and an EMPTY core area which proves concrete and DISPROVES the steel core columns in one move.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is proof the video DID exist in the PBS archives.  Dr Ron Larsen Ph.d updates his search for the video on his web radio show in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
Click to expand...

yeah, and i bet they went and ripped them out of all those books published about the WTC back in the 70'd too
you know you can buy those on amazon, right?
and since you claim mad scanning skills and know everything about ORC you should have no trouble scanning a few in


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, because your masters, the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 TOOK THE images from the archives.  Just like they TOOK the video from PBS I viewed in 1990 that makes it possible for me to identify the structural elements seen in 9-11 images.
> 
> Accordingly, I use images from 9-11 that show concrete and an EMPTY core area which proves concrete and DISPROVES the steel core columns in one move.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is proof the video DID exist in the PBS archives.  Dr Ron Larsen Ph.d updates his search for the video on his web radio show in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, and i bet they went and ripped them out of all those books published about the WTC back in the 70'd too
> you know you can buy those on amazon, right?
> and since you claim mad scanning skills and know everything about ORC you should have no trouble scanning a few in
Click to expand...


That would be your job, because you have no evidence that is not misrepresented, which is easily done, meaning only 9-11 images of steel core columns are valid.  

Here's mine from those type sources.


*"Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.*

"Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central corea reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."

A scan too.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, because your masters, the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 TOOK THE images from the archives.  Just like they TOOK the video from PBS I viewed in 1990 that makes it possible for me to identify the structural elements seen in 9-11 images.
> 
> Accordingly, I use images from 9-11 that show concrete and an EMPTY core area which proves concrete and DISPROVES the steel core columns in one move.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is proof the video DID exist in the PBS archives.  Dr Ron Larsen Ph.d updates his search for the video on his web radio show in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, and i bet they went and ripped them out of all those books published about the WTC back in the 70'd too
> you know you can buy those on amazon, right?
> and since you claim mad scanning skills and know everything about ORC you should have no trouble scanning a few in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be your job, because you have no evidence that is not misrepresented, which is easily done, meaning only 9-11 images of steel core columns are valid.
> 
> Here's mine from those type sources.
> 
> 
> *"Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.*
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central corea reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> 
> A scan too.
Click to expand...

except its WRONG
and MASSIVELY so


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, and i bet they went and ripped them out of all those books published about the WTC back in the 70'd too
> you know you can buy those on amazon, right?
> and since you claim mad scanning skills and know everything about ORC you should have no trouble scanning a few in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be your job, because you have no evidence that is not misrepresented, which is easily done, meaning only 9-11 images of steel core columns are valid.
> 
> Here's mine from those type sources.
> 
> 
> *"Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.*
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central corea reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> 
> A scan too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except its WRONG
> and MASSIVELY so
Click to expand...


No evidence agent.  Null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be your job, because you have no evidence that is not misrepresented, which is easily done, meaning only 9-11 images of steel core columns are valid.
> 
> Here's mine from those type sources.
> 
> 
> *"Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.*
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central core&#8211;a reinforced concrete tower&#8211;contains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> 
> A scan too.
> 
> 
> 
> except its WRONG
> and MASSIVELY so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
Click to expand...

MASSIVE EVIDENCE moron, and it has already been posted
construction photos showing STEEL COLUMNS and NO REBAR OR CONCRETE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except its WRONG
> and MASSIVELY so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASSIVE EVIDENCE moron, and it has already been posted
> construction photos showing STEEL COLUMNS and NO REBAR OR CONCRETE
Click to expand...


No evidence agent.  Null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, because your masters, the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 TOOK THE images from the archives.  Just like they TOOK the video from PBS I viewed in 1990 that makes it possible for me to identify the structural elements seen in 9-11 images.
> 
> Accordingly, I use images from 9-11 that show concrete and an EMPTY core area which proves concrete and DISPROVES the steel core columns in one move.
> 
> Here is proof the video DID exist in the PBS archives.  Dr Ron Larsen Ph.d updates his search for the video on his web radio show in 2007.
Click to expand...


my masters? who would they be? be specific please. i would not want to be embarrassed by not knowing who my masters are if we should ever meet for the first time. you realize how delusional this is, right? what does your psychiatrist think about all this? certainly someone as mentally delusional as you is under the care of professionals.

you cant identify the structural elements because they didnt ever exist. it has noting to do with a video only you have ever seen (apparently). it has nothing to do with men in black ripping pages from published books or checking each and every picture on the internet to see if it is of the wtc then to see if there is any pictures of concrete in the pictures. its all in your head, dude. 

seriously. get help. you need it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *"Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.*
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers *such as *the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central corea reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."



you realize that they are not talking specifically about WTC and making a general statement, right? you do understand english? 

they do have steel structures. they do have concrete structures. they are SKYSCRAPERS not specifically the WTC.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.*
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers *such as *the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central corea reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you realize that they are not talking specifically about WTC and making a general statement, right? you do understand english?
> 
> they do have steel structures. they do have concrete structures. they are SKYSCRAPERS not specifically the WTC.
Click to expand...


This makes it specific.

MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ

_Says engineer Robertson, If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable, he says. The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud. The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707, the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project._

This specifically shows the concrete.


----------



## Fizz

one more time.......

this is what a concrete core looks like under construction. notice the concrete is in place first before the rest of the structure is built around it.





this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center. notice the steel core is in place first before the rest of the structure is built around it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/]MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ[/url]
> 
> _Says engineer Robertson, If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable, he says. The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud. The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707, the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project._
> 
> This specifically shows the concrete.



i know you are delusional and you see concrete in the picture you just posted (even though there is no concrete there). i am wondering if you see concrete in your quote by robertson even though it isnt there.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you have no pictures of a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, because your masters, the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 TOOK THE images from the archives.  Just like they TOOK the video from PBS I viewed in 1990 that makes it possible for me to identify the structural elements seen in 9-11 images.
> 
> Accordingly, I use images from 9-11 that show concrete and an EMPTY core area which proves concrete and DISPROVES the steel core columns in one move.
> 
> Here is proof the video DID exist in the PBS archives.  Dr Ron Larsen Ph.d updates his search for the video on his web radio show in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my masters? who would they be? be specific please.
Click to expand...


The perpetrators of mass murder who killed 3,000 people in 20 seconds,






They benefit from your un evidenced support of lies.

These people lose.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder who killed 3,000 people in 20 seconds,
> 
> 
> They benefit from your un evidenced support of lies.



you think i work for al-qeda?!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaahaha!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder who killed 3,000 people in 20 seconds,
> 
> 
> They benefit from your un evidenced support of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think i work for al-qeda?!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaahaha!!!!
Click to expand...

exactly

doing massive amounts of research for fucktards like him is nothing but a waste of your time
he ignores the facts and stays with his faith in something that wasnt there


----------



## kyzr

Its not "faith", its deception, its fraud, its trying to promote a lie to sell books to morons dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## kyzr

Its not "faith", its deception, its fraud, its trying to promote a lie to sell books to morons dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Its not "faith", its deception, its fraud, its trying to promote a lie to sell books to morons dumb enough to buy it.


oh, its pure faith
because he has ZERO evidence to back it up
but he BELIEVES he has it


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder who killed 3,000 people in 20 seconds,
> 
> 
> They benefit from your un evidenced support of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think i work for al-qeda?!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaahaha!!!!
Click to expand...


Can you show the official plans for the buildings you think their acts brought down.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder who killed 3,000 people in 20 seconds,
> 
> 
> They benefit from your un evidenced support of lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think i work for al-qeda?!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaahaha!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you show the official plans for the buildings you think their acts brought down.
Click to expand...


yeah. i hide them in my underwear drawer.

you;re a jackass....


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think i work for al-qeda?!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaahaha!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the official plans for the buildings you think their acts brought down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah. i hide them in my underwear drawer.
> 
> you;re a jackass....
Click to expand...


How can you say who brought the building down if you cannot even credibly define the structures of the buildings?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show the official plans for the buildings you think their acts brought down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. i hide them in my underwear drawer.
> 
> you;re a jackass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you say who brought the building down if you cannot even credibly define the structures of the buildings?
Click to expand...


did you happen to notice the two big fucking AIRPLANES that flew into the towers?  

or were they cement too?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. i hide them in my underwear drawer.
> 
> you;re a jackass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say who brought the building down if you cannot even credibly define the structures of the buildings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you happen to notice the two big fucking AIRPLANES that flew into the towers?
> 
> or were they cement too?
Click to expand...

no shit, the nature of the core doesnt change the fact that the buildings were brought down because of the attacks
there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE and that was WELL KNOWN
and i dont care what the fuck this moron claims, i know it for a fact since i knew that BEFORE the attacks


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say who brought the building down if you cannot even credibly define the structures of the buildings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you happen to notice the two big fucking AIRPLANES that flew into the towers?
> 
> or were they cement too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no shit, the nature of the core doesnt change the fact that the buildings were brought down because of the attacks
> there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE and that was WELL KNOWN
> and i dont care what the fuck this moron claims, i know it for a fact since i knew that BEFORE the attacks
Click to expand...


No evidence agent.  Null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agent.  Null post.



holy fuck!!!

you are complaining about somebody else not having evidence?!! 

this thread is almost 2,800 posts long of people asking for evidence of your concrete core and you have yet t oshow any!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you happen to notice the two big fucking AIRPLANES that flew into the towers?
> 
> or were they cement too?
> 
> 
> 
> no shit, the nature of the core doesnt change the fact that the buildings were brought down because of the attacks
> there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE and that was WELL KNOWN
> and i dont care what the fuck this moron claims, i know it for a fact since i knew that BEFORE the attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
Click to expand...

evidence has been posted, and anyone with a functioning brain has seen and believes it
that leaves you out
you, the only one of of billions of people on planet earth that thinks the WTC had concrete core


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck!!!
> 
> you are complaining about somebody else not having evidence?!!
> 
> this thread is almost 2,800 posts long of people asking for evidence of your concrete core and you have yet t oshow any!!!
Click to expand...


You have shown you do not have the experience and knowledge to recognize it.  You are not accountable and not reasonable.







Agent, your erroneous, misrepresenation = null post.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no shit, the nature of the core doesnt change the fact that the buildings were brought down because of the attacks
> there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE and that was WELL KNOWN
> and i dont care what the fuck this moron claims, i know it for a fact since i knew that BEFORE the attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> evidence has been posted, and anyone with a functioning brain has seen and believes it
> that leaves you out
> you, the only one of of billions of people on planet earth that thinks the WTC had concrete core
Click to expand...


No evidence agent.  Null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agent.  Null post.


Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

*A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure*, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak.

04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered

(notice that it is robertson saying that, not a reporter writing for a magazine)


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agent.  Null post.



hey look!!! a steel core!!!

AND ITS YOUR EVIDENCE!!! 







and another pic of a steel core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey look!!! a steel core!!!
> 
> AND ITS YOUR EVIDENCE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pic of a steel core.
Click to expand...


Not the core moron, that is the steel exoskeleton outside the core.  And you cannot even name the structural elements seen.

This shows inside the core.  No core columns, but we do see rebar in the north wall under where the spire was.






We do see a massive piece of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall falling into the empty core area.






Are you trying to say it was *invisi-steel* core columns?


----------



## Fizz

you keep saying things are concrete but you fail to provide evidence.

this is a picture of a concrete bunny with rebarb on his head.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you keep saying things are concrete but you fail to provide evidence.
> 
> this is a picture of a concrete bunny with rebarb on his head.



No evidence agent.  Null post.

You have graduated to the JREF level of posting.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep saying things are concrete but you fail to provide evidence.
> 
> this is a picture of a concrete bunny with rebarb on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> You have graduated to the JREF level of posting.
Click to expand...


there is just as much concrete core showing in my post as there are in yours.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep saying things are concrete but you fail to provide evidence.
> 
> this is a picture of a concrete bunny with rebarb on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> You have graduated to the JREF level of posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is just as much concrete core showing in my post as there are in yours.
Click to expand...


You are in error.  There are probably 200,000 tons of concrete in the 1/2 height WTC 2 core seen standing here.






America need the truth, it needs justice, it needs it's Constitution.  The families of victims need closure, justice will do that.






Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.  The FEMA deception invalidates the official cause of death.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are in error.  There are probably 200,000 tons of concrete in the 1/2 height WTC 2 core seen standing here.


you are in error. there was no concrete core at the WTC. your picture is not of concrete. there is much concrete core in my picture of the bunny as there is in the picture you posted.


Christophera said:


> America need the truth, it needs justice, it needs it's Constitution.  The families of victims need closure, justice will do that.


i agree. lying about the construction of the WTC towers and saying they were made of concrete when all the pictures show a steel core is disgusting. you really need to stop all this stupid bullshit. stop the delusions. and above all else STOP CONTACTING THE FAMILIES you fucking stalker psycho!! 



Christophera said:


> Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.  The FEMA deception invalidates the official cause of death.


unless the official cause of death says "steel core" then i think your argument is a bit.... ehh.... CRAZY!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in error.  There are probably 200,000 tons of concrete in the 1/2 height WTC 2 core seen standing here.
> 
> 
> 
> you are in error. there was no concrete core at the WTC. your picture is not of concrete.
Click to expand...


No evidence agent.  Null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agent.  Null post.



Pathological Denial: Refusal to accept external reality because it is too threatening; arguing against an anxiety-provoking stimulus by stating it doesn't exist; resolution of emotional conflict and reduction of anxiety by refusing to perceive or consciously acknowledge the more unpleasant aspects of external reality.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathological Denial: Refusal to accept external reality because it is too threatening; arguing against an anxiety-provoking stimulus by stating it doesn't exist; resolution of emotional conflict and reduction of anxiety by refusing to perceive or consciously acknowledge the more unpleasant aspects of external reality.
Click to expand...


Since you have no evidence that is valid while refusing to reason and manipulating with your disinfo team, that definition could apply to you much more easily.  However, it is more likely you are just traitors working to protect the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder in NYC on 9-11.

FEMA decived NIST about the towers core structure.  FEMA said it was configured like this.






On 9-11, something totally different was seen.






Since it bears no resemblence and the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, enabling the FEMA deception, it is logical to assume that the Newsweek article of September 13, 2001 featuring the information of Leslie Robertson, the towers engineer is correct.  Accordingly the image above shows a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you have no evidence that is valid while refusing to reason and manipulating with your disinfo team, that definition could apply to you much more easily.  However, it is more likely you are just traitors working to protect the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder in NYC on 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence that is valid while refusing to reason and manipulating with your disinfo team, that definition could apply to you much more easily.  However, it is more likely you are just traitors working to protect the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder in NYC on 9-11.
Click to expand...


No evidence agent.  Null post.

Your behavior is my evidence.  I have evidence for what I assert about the core of the Twins and it works logically with the reasoning I present.

You are an agent working to keep the secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.

You have not acknowledged that laws have been violated, meaning your behavior can be interpreted as supporting lawless government.

The laws violated and the evidence presented show a violation of Constitutional due process, that the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates, and you work to see it stays in valid so Americans have no way to protec their Constitution.

Can you describe what kind of neighborhood you live in?  The kids down the street, what they do?  Can you prove you are actually a real person like I am.  Give it a try, show us you are a real person.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> Your behavior is my evidence.  I have evidence for what I assert about the core of the Twins and it works logically with the reasoning I present.
> 
> You are an agent working to keep the secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.
> 
> You have not acknowledged that laws have been violated, meaning your behavior can be interpreted as supporting lawless government.
> 
> The laws violated and the evidence presented show a violation of Constitutional due process, that the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates, and you work to see it stays in valid so Americans have no way to protec their Constitution.
> 
> Can you describe what kind of neighborhood you live in?  The kids down the street, what they do?  Can you prove you are actually a real person like I am.  Give it a try, show us you are a real person.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no evidence that is valid while refusing to reason and manipulating with your disinfo team, that definition could apply to you much more easily.  However, it is more likely you are just traitors working to protect the infiltrators of the US government who perpetrated mass murder in NYC on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> Your behavior is my evidence.  I have evidence for what I assert about the core of the Twins and it works logically with the reasoning I present.
> 
> You are an agent working to keep the secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.
> 
> You have not acknowledged that laws have been violated, meaning your behavior can be interpreted as supporting lawless government.
> 
> The laws violated and the evidence presented show a violation of Constitutional due process, that the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates, and you work to see it stays in valid so Americans have no way to protec their Constitution.
> 
> Can you describe what kind of neighborhood you live in?  The kids down the street, what they do?  Can you prove you are actually a real person like I am.  Give it a try, show us you are a real person.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> Your behavior is my evidence.  I have evidence for what I assert about the core of the Twins and it works logically with the reasoning I present.
> 
> You are an agent working to keep the secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.
> 
> You have not acknowledged that laws have been violated, meaning your behavior can be interpreted as supporting lawless government.
> 
> The laws violated and the evidence presented show a violation of Constitutional due process, that the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates, and you work to see it stays in valid so Americans have no way to protec their Constitution.
> 
> Can you describe what kind of neighborhood you live in?  The kids down the street, what they do?  Can you prove you are actually a real person like I am.  Give it a try, show us you are a real person.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No evidence agent, another null post.

Somehow, I don't he can describe his life wher he lives or you for that matter.

Everything both you do is what the perpetrators would want you to do.  Meaning you have no evidence and work to make evidence irelevant, which of course can only be intended to keep that secret of the methods of mass murder that the perpetrators must keep concealed.

And the FEMA deception of NIST is the center of the "big lie".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agent, another null post.
> 
> Somehow, I don't he can describe his life wher he lives or you for that matter.
> 
> Everything both you do is what the perpetrators would want you to do.  Meaning you have no evidence and work to make evidence irelevant, which of course can only be intended to keep that secret of the methods of mass murder that the perpetrators must keep concealed.
> 
> And the FEMA deception of NIST is the center of the "big lie".


i'm not stupid enough to post my personal info to an admitted stalker, someone that was dragged out of a business by the police for trying to get them to pay for a $66 car fuse and someone that is obviously delusional.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
> 
> Your behavior is my evidence.  I have evidence for what I assert about the core of the Twins and it works logically with the reasoning I present.
> 
> You are an agent working to keep the secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.
> 
> You have not acknowledged that laws have been violated, meaning your behavior can be interpreted as supporting lawless government.
> 
> The laws violated and the evidence presented show a violation of Constitutional due process, that the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates, and you work to see it stays in valid so Americans have no way to protec their Constitution.
> 
> Can you describe what kind of neighborhood you live in?  The kids down the street, what they do?  Can you prove you are actually a real person like I am.  Give it a try, show us you are a real person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence agent, another null post.
> 
> Somehow, I don't he can describe his life wher he lives or you for that matter.
> 
> Everything both you do is what the perpetrators would want you to do.  Meaning you have no evidence and work to make evidence irelevant, which of course can only be intended to keep that secret of the methods of mass murder that the perpetrators must keep concealed.
> 
> And the FEMA deception of NIST is the center of the "big lie".
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent, another null post.
> 
> Somehow, I don't he can describe his life where he lives or you for that matter.
> 
> Everything both you do is what the perpetrators would want you to do.  Meaning you have no evidence and work to make evidence irelevant, which of course can only be intended to keep that secret of the methods of mass murder that the perpetrators must keep concealed.
> 
> And the FEMA deception of NIST is the center of the "big lie".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Traitors always serve their infiltrating masters by trying to apply ad hominum and ridicule to those that oppose their masters deceptions.

The fact is that the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.  You don't care and try to prevent others from caring, as the infiltrating perpetrators would want.

If FEMA presents this as the core,







and this is seen on 9-11






The NIST was deceived and the forensic analysis of collapse cannot be correct because mathematical analysis cannot be done with out the exact structure beng known, and, the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling the deception of NIST.

The images from 9-11 showing concrete are consistent and verifying the information of Leslie Robertson describing a concrete core, the engineer of the towers on September 13, 2001 and it is consistent with the concrete core description of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero).

The many mages from 9-11 that show concrete verify the statements of authority.  Such as the massive east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Traitors always serve their infiltrating masters by trying to apply ad hominum and ridicule to those that oppose their masters deceptions.



you know, you have a lot of fucking nerve talking about traitors, you stupid psychotic unamerican little faggot.

do you want to know what is unamerican? its NOT PAYING YOUR CHILD SUPPORT SINCE 1993!!!

you want to know what else is unamerican? its WORKING UNDER THE TABLE AND NOT PAYING TAXES THEN FILING FOR SOCIAL SECURITY DISABILITY WHILE STILL WORKING!!!

you are a despicable human being. pay your child support.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence agent, another null post.
> 
> Somehow, I don't he can describe his life where he lives or you for that matter.
> 
> Everything both you do is what the perpetrators would want you to do.  Meaning you have no evidence and work to make evidence irelevant, which of course can only be intended to keep that secret of the methods of mass murder that the perpetrators must keep concealed.
> 
> And the FEMA deception of NIST is the center of the "big lie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traitors always serve their infiltrating masters by trying to apply ad hominum and ridicule to those that oppose their masters deceptions.
> 
> The fact is that the cause of death is invalid on 3,000 death certificates.  You don't care and try to prevent others from caring, as the infiltrating perpetrators would want.
> 
> If FEMA presents this as the core,
> 
> 
> 
> and this is seen on 9-11
> 
> 
> 
> The NIST was deceived and the forensic analysis of collapse cannot be correct because mathematical analysis cannot be done with out the exact structure beng known, and, the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling the deception of NIST.
> 
> The images from 9-11 showing concrete are consistent and verifying the information of Leslie Robertson describing a concrete core, the engineer of the towers on September 13, 2001 and it is consistent with the concrete core description of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero).
> 
> The many mages from 9-11 that show concrete verify the statements of authority.  Such as the massive east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traitors always serve their infiltrating masters by trying to apply ad hominum and ridicule to those that oppose their masters deceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know, you have a lot of fucking nerve talking about traitors, you stupid psychotic unamerican little faggot.
> 
> do you want to know what is unamerican? its NOT PAYING YOUR CHILD SUPPORT SINCE 1993!!!
> 
> you want to know what else is unamerican? its WORKING UNDER THE TABLE AND NOT PAYING TAXES THEN FILING FOR SOCIAL SECURITY DISABILITY WHILE STILL WORKING!!!
> 
> you are a despicable human being. pay your child support.
Click to expand...

is this fucktard a deadbeat dad too?


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> is this fucktard a deadbeat dad too?



abso-fucking-lutely.

he was even sentenced to 195 days at one point.

the thing that gets me is he is so quick to call others anti-american yet he is working under the table, not paying taxes and then tries to get us american taxpayers to support him!! 

its all on the same website with the pictures of the steel core he claims is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this fucktard a deadbeat dad too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abso-fucking-lutely.
> 
> he was even sentenced to 195 days at one point.
> 
> the thing that gets me is he is so quick to call others anti-american yet he is working under the table, not paying taxes and then tries to get us american taxpayers to support him!!
> 
> its all on the same website with the pictures of the steel core he claims is concrete.
Click to expand...

WOW, that explains a lot
he has admitted he has ADHD


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> WOW, that explains a lot
> he has admitted he has ADHD



at the time he owed about $30,000 in back child support. thats a lot of missed payments when the payment is only $195 a month.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that explains a lot
> he has admitted he has ADHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the time he owed about $30,000 in back child support. thats a lot of missed payments when the payment is only $195 a month.
Click to expand...

thats over 12 YEARS behind

looks like its HIM that is a deceiver


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, that explains a lot
> he has admitted he has ADHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the time he owed about $30,000 in back child support. thats a lot of missed payments when the payment is only $195 a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats over 12 YEARS behind
> 
> looks like its HIM that is a deceiver
Click to expand...


Looks like you have absolutely no evidence to support the steel core columns FEMA stated existed.

As far as the legal abuse, lets start here.  The Santa Barbara County sheriffs department fails to appear on subpoena in a civil suit against the county for "failure to preserve records".






You are far too criminally minded to appreciate that courts case files are the most important records any society keeps, but my suit alleged there were 1,500+- court case files absent from the record.  A mass insanity in 1876 had been covered up.  Basically caused by the same forms of hypnosis that keep the biggest secrets destroying the US government and America.

We know you don't care about that, but maybe some do.

Then all US citizens are deprived of due process when the district cout rules created by the supreme court are designed to be abrogated and gutted of civil rights.  BTW, moron, abrogated means to "end a law". 

Ninth Circuit Appellants Petition for Rehearing En Banc, B06-56200
_ There is a matter having a major impact on the administration of justice in the Circuit which has been discovered since the appellants last filing. The matter can effect all citizens of the United States, for more than one reason. It is a due process matter which brought this case before the Ninth Circuit when it should not be. The plaintiffs case should not have been assigned to the magistrate and judge who's decision this appeal seeks reversal of.
Appellants, Christopher A. Brown, Kathleen Ousey, Linda Ruiz and Margaret Cousins have discovered that the United States District Court for the Central District of California had changed its rules of court and has not noted the change in the new rules.
The local court rules which were in place prior to July of 2005 were in a section of the rules which no longer exists. *The change is not noted in the local rules for that court. This is a due process violation and effects the administration of justice in the Ninth Circuit for all of Central District of California and beyond within the circuit. The section removed was titled "Assignment of Magistrates and Judges" and stated that when a pro se civil rights case was filed and dismissed and re-filed by the same pro se plaintiff, that the case was reassigned to the same magistrate and judge to prevent a duplication of efforts. Directly following that, the rules stated that when the same case was re-filed with new co plaintiffs that a new magistrate and judge were assigned.*
Appellants were assigned to the same judge and magistrate following the deprival of proper notification of the change in the District Courts Rules. The general public is also deprived of notice of this wide reaching change in the local rules.
_

So if the lawyers decide they wil not represent, and citizens must file on their own, and the case is dismissed, *no matter how heinous government abuse become and how many other citizens join in as co plaintiffs* it is assigned to the same magistrate and judge and dimissed again.  Equalling no justice ever, no possible way to compel lawful government.

All that is okay with you, ........ we know that because you support secret methods of mass murder.

On topic.

FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid in a case of mass murder of 3,000 people.


----------



## DiveCon

damn, you are one fucked up person
seek out MORE professional help


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> damn, you are one fucked up person
> seek out MORE professional help



If I'm seeking justice for mass murder concealed by a deception regarding the design of skyscrapers which I can prove and you are working against me, you, ............ need the professional help.

Logicaly law enforcement would be first, then incarceration, then therapy.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up person
> seek out MORE professional help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm seeking justice for mass murder concealed by a deception regarding the design of skyscrapers which I can prove and you are working against me, you, ............ need the professional help.
> 
> Logicaly law enforcement would be first, then incarceration, then therapy.
Click to expand...


you are a liar.

you applied for social security disability. you lied and said you could not work WHILE YOU WERE WORKING!!! 

nothing you say has any validity whatsoever.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up person
> seek out MORE professional help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm seeking justice for mass murder concealed by a deception regarding the design of skyscrapers which I can prove and you are working against me, you, ............ need the professional help.
> 
> Logicaly law enforcement would be first, then incarceration, then therapy.
Click to expand...

seek justice for your children and pay your fucking child support you fucking retard


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are one fucked up person
> seek out MORE professional help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm seeking justice for mass murder concealed by a deception regarding the design of skyscrapers which I can prove and you are working against me, you, ............ need the professional help.
> 
> Logicaly law enforcement would be first, then incarceration, then therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seek justice for your children and pay your fucking child support you fucking retard
Click to expand...


They are all grown and on their own.  I'm trying to make sure they have a civil society to be a part of.

But the perps don't want that so you won't either.  It's okay with you that the Constitution and lawful government are destroyed.

You fail to recognize the violation of law that enables the FEMA deception of NIST who was to conduct the analysis of collapse by the ex  NYC mayor who took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, so the last thing you are interested in is justice.

Which is why you are a traitor in this case.  Show us again.

To you, this,






Looks like this


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm seeking justice for mass murder concealed by a deception regarding the design of skyscrapers which I can prove and you are working against me, you, ............ need the professional help.
> 
> Logicaly law enforcement would be first, then incarceration, then therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> seek justice for your children and pay your fucking child support you fucking retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all grown and on their own.  I'm trying to make sure they have a civil society to be a part of.
Click to expand...

you STILL owe them that money you deadbeat
pay your children what you owe


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> seek justice for your children and pay your fucking child support you fucking retard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all grown and on their own.  I'm trying to make sure they have a civil society to be a part of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you STILL owe them that money you deadbeat
> pay your children what you owe
Click to expand...


You are too stupid to know what estopple is, or too corrupt as an infiltrator to care, but I filed a motion of defense invoking it.  The court refused to conduct the hearing, a major violation of due process.  Basically when the county failed to appear on subpoena in my civil action they gave up all legal right to demand money from me.  They impoverished me and deprived me of information needed for medical treatment.

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Child Support, Motion to Quash Contempt








MOTION TO QUASH PROCEEDINGS BASED ON ESTOPPEL

MEMORANDA OF POINTS AND AUTHORITIES

ESTABLISHING EQUITABLE AND PROMISSORY ESTOPPEL.

4. Respondent was served summons on charges of contempt of a court order to pay child support payments on October 26, 2,005.

5. Respondents ability to comply with the court order to make payments has been compromised by medical and economic reason resulting from past legal actions and the related performance of petitioner, and so proceedings to show cause for contempt should be quashed as there is no contempt. Respondents ability to comply has been too severely effected by petitioners acts and associated court decisions. The doctrine of estoppel encompasses impacts both medical (promissory) and economic and medical (equitable) with adequacy showing that respondents ability to comply has been adversely effected to a degree where compliance reasonably cannot be expected under conditions.

County of Orange v. Carl D. supra, 76 CA4th at 438, 90 CR2d at 447

There is a higher standard for estoppel against a public entity. In addition to all the elements for estoppel against a private party "in the considered view of the court of equity, the injustice which would result from a failure to uphold an etoppel {must be} of sufficient dimension to justify any effect upon public interest or policy which would result from the raising of an estoppel". (City of Long Beach v. Mansell (1970) 3 cal.3d 462 496-497 [91 Cal Rptr. 23, 476 P,2d 423].) Plainly stated, in the equitable estoppel balancing process, justice and right to the individual must outweigh the negative impact upon the public. Estoppel will not stand against a government agency," if the result will be frustration of a strong public policy."

(NOTE: Although the cited cases uses of this quote are different circumstances, the standards of estoppel are the same.)

PUBLIC INTERESTS

6. Before the court is to decide if granting the respondents motion to quash this proceeding alleging contempt of court, is a frustration of strong public statutes, policy the petitioner uses to collect child support, or, the question if granting it "justify any effect" not excluding a positive effect. Granting respondents motion has a more significant positive public interest than any negative

that can be shown and, if debt is it, then there is every chance the petitioners acts, or other legal acts not respective of respondents rights, prevented the respondents compliance, estopping the question of contempt. Herein, as justification for quashing, is shown which acts, when and why and how they impaired the ability of the respondent to comply, establishing estoppel to contempt and the other considerations of the "equitable estoppel balancing process" raised against the County consisting of the public interest issue.

 NOTE: Exhibit page numbers are of the March 30, 2004 requests for judicial notice unless notated "ATTACHED" signifying they are attached to the REQUESTS FOR JUDICIAL NOTICE filed concurrent with this document.

 PROMISSORY ESTOPPEL-Medical impacts

10. Promissory estoppel arising from the existence of state laws and the fact that respondent reasonably relied on petitioner to appear on subpoena and later with the FOIA, to follow through with the development of experimental treatment that respondent is certain will also provide needed relief for himself, or at least, validating, procedural information applicable to the field of psychology valuable to relieving symptoms of post traumatic stress disorder, attention deficit disorder, paranoia and panic, depression and anxiety. With inclusion of the deprival of information with EXHIBIT NINETEEN, failure to appear, related medical information, petitioner with the

FOIA is twice estopped from hearing contempt as petitioner has contributed to respondents inability to comply.

EQUITABLE ESTOPPEL GENERALLY

11. Also before the court is a series of legal actions that must be reviewed and balanced against the factors of "frustration of a strong public policy." or public statutes, policies. The aforementioned "public interests" aspect shows there is no harm to public interests. Respondents disability has been aggravated by petitioners conduct, and granting this motion, indeed shows potential benefits to public medical interests. Respondent will show further that in the "equitable estoppel balancing process, justice and right to the individual must outweigh the negative impact upon the public." There is no negative impact to the public. By the doctrine of equitable estoppel petitioner is estopped from applying charges of contempt to respondent and justification to quash the proceedings found.

EQUITABLE ESTOPPEL SPECIFIC TO MEDICAL VALIDATION OF RESPONDENTS ABILITY TO COMPLY.

12. EXHIBIT FORTY-ONE shows that respondent attempted to gain a professional understanding without the benefit of subpoenaed information from petitioner then was defrauded by his psychologist. The respondent sued the psychologist (malpractice also alleged) and alleged perjury at trial October 2, 2002, plaintiff/respondent showed that the defendant perjured himself on state court documents (EXHIBIT FORTY-ONE) with the date of REQUEST FOR CONTINUANCE, (Brown .v Brooks sc 1094523), and post mark date of notice to respondent/plaintiff,

which went unrecognized, unused, as relating to the character of the defendant, who continued presenting false documents and perjury to the court, wherein the respondent/plaintiffs court action was dismissed. These allegations are not completely proven here with the written perjury but are supported by a common sense examination of the respondents limited psychological evaluation, EXHIBIT THIRTY-TWO which makes damaging statements about the respondent that are unneeded in the evaluation of Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder. Petitioner is equitably estopped from demanding that respondent produce medical diagnosis of these depreciation's of respondents abilities as respondent will show he has been unrightfully deprived, 3 times, of opportunity to validate his condition medically, and to develop or obtain professional, effective medical services.

ABILITY TO COMPLY AND EQUITABLE ESTOPPLE

13. To determine the impacts upon the respondents ability to comply, no reversals of court decisions are called for. All that is required to assure that justice and individual rights are observed is to consider evidence of the concurrently filed requests for judicial notice that the respondents ability to comply with the courts order has been compromised severely because legal methods to obtain medical information from the petitioner, the County, it is required by law to provide under conditions which respondent was deprived; but also information that was commercially valuable was withheld, respondent also found no equal protection of law from fraud. In all cases respondents ability to comply economically was impaired by this.

Before the court is not just what the respondent tried to achieve legally in the way of compliance with laws from the petitioners as the respondent attempted to gain medical and economically valuable information; but rather that the court notice that the due legal processes were often not correct, depriving respondent of needed medical treatment, aggravating his injury/disability and compromising the environment that he might rightfully utilize to find an appropriate treatment for his condition. His reliance upon proper legal actions by courts met with prejudice or misrepresentation in addition to economic loss with impaired earnings from the perhaps considerable value of the information of the 1998 subpoena, whereupon respondent would have paid the arrears in full and no reason for any issue would exist now. Petitioner is dynamically estopped from charging contempt.

 REVIEW OF INDIVIDUAL EVENTS THAT RAISE ESTOPPEL

MOTION PRE DECIDED AND INVESTIGATORS INFORMED, CITATION AND IMPOUND OF RESPONDENTS VEHICLE

14. The first event where respondent found that he was treated unfairly, and petitioner should know and is estopped in charging contempt, was in the instant case on May 16, 1997 MOTION FOR JUDICIAL REVIEW, for "Release of Drivers License", the court stated that it "would not listen to conspiracy talk" EXHIBIT TWENTY (page 9) and respondent had alleged such was causing frauds and effecting his ability to comply. (See requests for judicial notice). Respondents motion was denied and respondent was followed from the court house and cited (See EXHIBIT TWENTY-ONE) (page 13) indicating that the court had informed the District attorneys office of its decision before the hearing and suggested that Investigators follow the respondent. Equitable estoppel extends to medical reasons as respondents disability was aggravated, paranoia increased as the injuries referred to that triggered respondents suit, 220298, had just been suffered.

PREJUDICE AGAINST RESPONDENT PROVEN BUT COURT CONTINUES HEARING CASE MANIFESTING LOSS OF PLAINTIFF/RESPONDENTS MEDICAL TREATMENT AND ECONOMIC RECOVERY

15. EXHIBIT TWENTY-TWO (page 14) of The March 30, 2004 REQUESTS FOR JUDICIAL NOTICE is respondent/petitioners attempt to disqualify the same judge of EXHIBIT TWENTY assigned to a case alleging conspiracy. EXHIBIT TWENTY-THREE, June 8, 1998, case 220298 (page 17) is the minute order respondent/plaintiff was sent by the court. It does not reflect the nature of the proceedings which were disqualification. The pro per plaintiff did not have an appeal able order and would not know what happened until 2000. At trial the petitioners, County of Santa Barbara, custodian of records of the County jail failed to appear and the court would not act on the pro per plaintiffs oral motion for contempt, nor would the court call the defendant (counsel not objecting to testimony) to testify when requested by respondent/plaintiff, instead stating that the defendant had no evidence and witness dismissing Respondent/plaintiffs complaint for "INFLICTION AND EMOTIONAL DISTRESS". Leaving plaintiff/respondent with no recovery for damages and no medical information useful in treating the injuries respondent had filed suit over as well as vulnerable to the unresolved issues targeting respondent for fraud and other disturbing events that respondent alleges in this case in 1997 and case 220298 in 1998.

COURT INTENDS THAT RESPONDENT NOT HAVE APPEAL.

16. When respondent deduced what had happened with the minute order of June 8, 1998, he filed a motion to amend the order where it was granted but EXHIBIT TWENTY-FOUR (AMENDED MINUTE ORDER, page 18) shows it was granted "nunc pro tunc", depriving respondent of appeal again.

COURT CONTINUES WITHOUT NOTICE

17. EXHIBIT TWENTY-FIVE, DEMURRER face page, page 19, for hearing of December 18, 1998, case 226736 of the Santa Barbara County Superior Court. A suit for negligence in providing mental health care. Plaintiff/respondent arrived for the hearing of the Countys demurrer to find it had been canceled, no continued date was provided.

RESPONDENT TARGETED FOR COLLISION IMMEDIATELY AFTER APPEARING FOR CANCELED HEARING.

18. EXHIBIT TWENTY-SIX, page 20, documents an intentionally caused collision targeting the respondent occurring about 1 hour after leaving the court. This would seem unrelated but because of the medical aspects and the allegations of case 220298 plaintiff/respondent sought protection from, increased paranoia occurred. Since 1998 plaintiff/respondent has been targeted for 4 other intentional collisions. In one a cement truck unloaded cement at 55 mph in front of respondent, in another a 10 wheel truck hit respondent twice. Regardless of what respondent may consider as causes for these events, they contribute to the overall anxiety that respondent is subjected to and aggravation of his untreated injury of case 220298.

NOTICE OF CONTINUANCE ISSUED THREE DAYS AFTER DATE OF HEARING.

19. EXHIBIT TWENTY-SEVEN, NOTICE OF CONTINUANCE, December 22, 1998, case 226736, page 21. The court continues the matter heard 3 days before the issuance of the continuance. Can any reasonable person deny that respondent has reasons to be shocked despite the seemingly trivial matter, failure to provide due process and timely notice? Would any reasonable person be justified in feeling traumatized by the events described by EXHIBITS SEVENTEEN through FORTY TWO even without the injury respondent sued for in case 220298?

RENT INCREASE, UNLAWFUL DETAINER FOR RESPONDENTS EVICTION

20. EXHIBIT TWENTY-EIGHT. MOTION FOR NEW TRIAL, case 229276, April 8 1999, page 22. Respondent had filed NOTICE OF INTENTION TO MOVE FOR NEW TRIAL, EXHIBIT TWENTY-EIGHT in case 229276 filed March 8, 1999 in the Santa Barbara Superior Court in response to an unlawful detainer action started by his landlord after respondent was unable to meet a rent increase.

TIMELINESS OF RESPONDENTS FILING UNRECOGNIZED CAUSES IMMEDIATE EVICTION.

21. EXHIBIT TWENTY-NINE, ORDER SHORTENING TIME (annotated), May 11, 1999 (page 23). Time constraints of the plaintiffs pending eviction made it necessary to apply for an ORDER SHORTENING TIME. The order stipulated that the MOTION FOR NEW TRIAL, declarations and exhibits be served no later than 12:00 PM on April 8, 1999. The ORDER SHORTENING TIME (EXHIBIT TWENTY-NINE) bears the judges handwritten statement, "Denied, not presented until after noon on 4/8/99 Joseph Lodge." The second page, the NOTICE OF INTENTION TO MOVE FOR NEW TRIAL (EXHIBIT THIRTY-ONE) with the clerks receipt #B0191111 over the left side of the face caption that shows the case number with the date 4/8/99 and the time as 10:34. Plaintiff was deprived of due process by the courts not recognizing the timeliness of the plaintiffs legal action causing the plaintiffs eviction. With due process and equal protection of law respondents would not have become homeless and suffered a loss of property, his ability to comply would have been preserved. Respondents mental disability was again aggravated, decision making, planning, efficiency and organization suffered, while impairing economic ability. Two issues of equitable estoppel are present.

RESPONDENT ASSAULTED TWICE AT NEW RESIDENCE

22. Respondent has not had the economic means to rent decent housing and so has been subjected to damage from individuals perhaps acting within the unresolved issues of respondents failed legal actions, failures due to deprivation of rights, EXHIBIT SEVENTEEN documents an assault that increased respondents paranoia and EXHIBIT EIGHTEEN, a citizens arrest report documenting 242PC Battery, give an example of the conditions respondent has been forced to live in with their associated psychological conditions impairing respondent. Petitioner is estopped from bringing charges of contempt as respondent shows events any reasonable person would likely react to with increased anxiety and a need for medical treatment.

RESPONDENTS/PLAINTIFFS CHARGES OF FRAUD NEVER HEARD

23. EXHIBIT THIRTY-SIX - Tentative decisions of DEPT. 14, Brown v. Buster, Santa Barbara County Superior court case number 01129618, filed July 18 2,003 (1 page) page 30. Respondent petitioned the court with charges of fraud throughout the above named case, from trial court, through appeal to the California Supreme court. And only lost the case because allegations of fraud were never heard in trial court. The tentative decisions of department 14 (#3) December 23. 2003, (EXHIBIT THIRTY-SIX) establishes plaintiff was deprived of the opportunity to present witness or evidence to slander on one occasion. In this case the plaintiff was defrauded out of $30,000 labor over 3 years work within an agreement gained by fraud. Plaintiff had performed partial performance justifying court action to complete the agreement even though the agreement made was invalid under California law, which laws do not allow fraud, but were the only pleadings the court heard. As California allows recovery for agreements made by fraud having statute of limitations from discovery, respondent had a case but was effectively never allowed to bring it. The amount of the suit was $120,000. The slander of 2,003 produces occasional problems for plaintiff in the community that have worsened.

24. The petitioner is equitably estopped materially from finding respondent in contempt for economic reasons because judgment respective of respondents right to petition the court for fraud would have made possible a debtors judgment against the defendant, a city employee and the child support would have been paid in full by 2003. Petitioner is equitably estopped from questioning the medical implication of the extent of respondents ability to comply resulting from the emotional disturbance from this legal event.

RESPONDENT LEFT VULNERABLE BY UNRESOLVED ISSUES IS DEFRAUDED

25. EXHIBIT THIRTY-THREE, Brown v. Approved 1st, plaintiffs claim, SC 1111470 JAN. 30, 2003, page 27. Respondent was defrauded once for $2500 by Approved 1st a financing company because respondents child support debt prohibited financing of equipment, then again for $2040, below, trying to retain the equipment after fraud by Joseph Brouwer.

EVIDENCE FROM RESPONDENT AGAINST DEFENDANT IN SMALL CLAIMS CASE IS NOT ACCEPTED BY COURT

26. EXHIBIT THIRTY-FOUR Brown v. Brouwer, plaintiffs claim SC 1130424, OCT. 10, 200328. In an attempt to retain the equipment an agreement was made with Joseph Brouwer to trade financing forwork. Respondent discovered that Brouwer expected to be charged as if he owned the equipment while respondent was paying for it. When respondent sought fair pay, Brouwer used fraud with a check for $2040 to gain return of the equipment. Then Brouwer placed a stop payment on the check. The court refused to examine the check with "STOP PAYMENT" written on it or the defenses to the defendants counter claim and decided for the defendant with a judgment of $4500 against the respondent. The small claims judge, also a family law judge, saw that a debtors examination was called and the respondent was summoned. Petitioner is equitably estopped materially by this event, medically, respondents mental impairment was significantly increased and need for appropriate medical treatment proportionately as well.

COURT ADMITS RESPONDENTS EVIDENCE OF SMALL CLAIMS COURT NOT RECEIVED BY COURT.

EXHIBIT THIRTY-FIVE Check of J.N. Brouwer, STOP PAYMENT, DATED 4-20-03, page 29)

27. At the DEBTORS EXAMINATION heard March 30, 2004, the court was presented the evidence of the plaintiff/respondent against the defendant for fraud from the small claims hearing through a request for judicial notice of EXHIBIT THIRTY-FIVE and the court admitted that it had not seen the evidence against the small claims defendant of the case heard October 10 2003, Brown v. Brouwer. Respondent had arranged to have witnesses in the courtroom that day.

COURT TRANSCRIPTS DO NOT SHOW ADMISSION OF COURT REGARDING EVIDENCE NOT RECEIVED.

28. EXHIBIT THIRTY-EIGHT Transcripts of hearing, THIS CASE, March 30, 2004, (5 pages). The only exchange between the court and the respondent concerning respondents requests for judicial notice relates to respondents Limited Psychological Evaluation for ADHD.

WITNESS AT HEARING STATES ADMISSION NOT IN TRANSCRIPTS OCCURRED.

29. EXHIBIT THIRTY-NINE, Statement of Lynn Hendrid, WITNESS IN COURT March 30, 2004, page 29) Letter dated 2-11-06. The statement of Lynn Hendred, seven lines down in the left column, "Yes I do-I remember your asking the judge if she had ever seen before a check which you presented to her, and she responded "No" she "had not seen it before.", shows respondent not receiving the benefit of an unprejudiced.

COUNTY MENTAL HEALTH DEPARTMENT DIRECTOR SEEKS STATE MENTAL HEALTH DEPARTMENT PERMISSION TO ADMINISTER TREATMENT PROPOSED BY RESPONDENT.

30. The public interest aspect of the "equitable estoppel balancing process" does not exclude considering a positive impact. EXHIBIT FORTY shows that an experimental treatment proposed by respondent was approved by default by the senior director of the Santa Barbara County Mental Health Department and the Chief Medical Doctor and that they would take respondents request to administer the treatment to the California State Mental Health Department to seek permission to administer the treatment and provide respondent with the States answer in writing.

NON RESPONSE TO FOIA BY COUNTY OF SANTA BARBARA SUPERVISORS.

31. EXHIBIT FORTY-TWO, FOIA Request, April 18, 2000 (1 pg.). The letter from the County Mental Health Department, senior director Merna McMillan, signed by the Chief Medical Doctor, Dr. Nichols, states that the answer of the State Mental Health Department will be provided in writing. Respondent called by phone for months and found not even a verbal response. Finally respondent made a Freedom of information Request to the board of supervisors wherein there was no response.

AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES ACT

32. Respondent satisfies the requirements of "QUALIFIED INDIVIDUALS WITH DISABILITIES" 28 CFR t 35, App A§35.104;pt36,A pp B §36104, being diagnosed with ADHD, justifying REASONABLE MODIFICATIONS 28 CFR §35.130 by a PUBLIC ENTITY, 42 USC §12131, courts are considered public entities. Respondent requests REASONABLE MODIFICATIONS and observance and balancing deprived rights of respondent, shown, against minor deficiencies, errors and omissions of this pleading and other pleadings in this action.

SUMMATION OF ESTOPPEL AND CONCLUSION OF MEDICAL INABILITY TO COMPLY WITH COURT ORDER.

34. Respondent suffers from dissociation primarily due to repeated trauma experienced when petitioner fails to follow laws and courts do not recognize them, follow them and uphold them. The respondents need is so severe from lack of treatment, that he dissociates or forgets his obligations in his pursuit of medical treatment for his psychological disorder. In simple terms, typically for example, while preparing a meal he may realize that he must make a child support payment, then he remembers how seriously he needs proper treatment for trauma, emotional and mental distress, then forgets everything for awhile due to the economic dissonance of paying child support and developing the experimental, needed treatment himself. Later respondent only remembers the treatment he needs. Years have passed in this way.

35. The petitioner is estopped from charging contempt 3 times because petitioner or the legal system, failed to perform with respect to law or respondents civil rights and respondent, the public relies on this performance of the petitioner and the courts.

PRAYER

36. Respondent prays for fair use of the information of this pleading and the granting of his motion to quash the proceedings or OSC of contempt.



Date;

pro per respondent, Christopher A. Brown,


----------



## Fizz

your motion was denied.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> your motion was denied.


which means hes a scumbag deadbeat


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> They are all grown and on their own.  I'm trying to make sure they have a civil society to be a part of.



but you didnt make sure they had food to eat. $30,000 worth of child support you never paid.

you are a disgusting individual.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> your motion was denied.



No, the motion was never heard.


----------



## kyzr

DEADBEAT CONSPIRACY???  

Thats what this thread is.  Beating a dead conspiracy.  Or beating a retarded conspirator.


----------



## kyzr

DEADBEAT CONSPIRACY???  

Thats what this thread is.  Beating a dead conspiracy.  Or beating a retarded conspirator.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are all grown and on their own.  I'm trying to make sure they have a civil society to be a part of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you didnt make sure they had food to eat. $30,000 worth of child support you never paid.
> 
> you are a disgusting individual.
Click to expand...

clothes and shoes to wear either
what a scumbag


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your motion was denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the motion was never heard.
Click to expand...


so you still owe $30,000 of back child support payments.

you disgust me.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your motion was denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the motion was never heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you still owe $30,000 of back child support payments.
> 
> you disgust me.
Click to expand...


Of course justice means nothing to you or the perpetrators so you would be told to say that.  

The fact is the childrens mothers family is wealthy and she conducted welfare fraud to retaliate because I wouldn't allow her to drink, smoke and do drugs in the home.

And you've not acknowledged the violation of law that deprived the familes of a proper due process analysis of the cause of death when guliani took the   towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding in a conspiracy to decieve and destroy the US Constitution.

My childrens future, and the future of all children depend on our Constitution,






But you don't care about that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the motion was never heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you still owe $30,000 of back child support payments.
> 
> you disgust me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course justice means nothing to you or the perpetrators so you would be told to say that.
> 
> The fact is the childrens mothers family is wealthy and she conducted welfare fraud to retaliate because I wouldn't allow her to drink, smoke and do drugs in the home.
> 
> And you've not acknowledged the violation of law that deprived the familes of a proper due process analysis of the cause of death when guliani took the   towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding in a conspiracy to decieve and destroy the US Constitution.
> 
> My childrens future, and the future of all children depend on our Constitution,
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't care about that.
Click to expand...

yeah sure
since you have been shown to be a massive fucking LIAR i have no doubt you are lying about your ex too


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you still owe $30,000 of back child support payments.
> 
> you disgust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course justice means nothing to you or the perpetrators so you would be told to say that.
> 
> The fact is the childrens mothers family is wealthy and she conducted welfare fraud to retaliate because I wouldn't allow her to drink, smoke and do drugs in the home.
> 
> And you've not acknowledged the violation of law that deprived the familes of a proper due process analysis of the cause of death when guliani took the   towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding in a conspiracy to decieve and destroy the US Constitution.
> 
> My childrens future, and the future of all children depend on our Constitution,
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't care about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah sure
> since you have been shown to be a massive fucking LIAR i have no doubt you are lying about your ex too
Click to expand...


My records here shows accountability, evidence and reason.

Clearly you work to evoke "emotional reasoning" in viewers and induce them to ignore the Constitution or deprivation of due process and a valid *cause of death in 3,000 murders.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The fact is the childrens mothers family is wealthy and she conducted welfare fraud to retaliate because I wouldn't allow her to drink, smoke and do drugs in the home.


its not the mother's family's responsibility to provide for YOUR CHILDREN!!!

the court ordered you to pay child support for YOUR CHILDREN.

YOU DIDNT PAY!! you abandoned your children and caused them undue hardship. you are a disgusting human being.

and now you want to lecture US on what is important to the children of this country?

FUCK YOU, DEADBEAT!!!! 

take care of your own fucking kids before you start telling us what is important to ours.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is the childrens mothers family is wealthy and she conducted welfare fraud to retaliate because I wouldn't allow her to drink, smoke and do drugs in the home.
> 
> 
> 
> its not the mother's family's responsibility to provide for YOUR CHILDREN!!!
Click to expand...


Without Constitutional rights, lawful government and vital records for medical care I cannot do that.  I choose to protect their long term safety and well being.  Civil society and Constitutional government.  Got problems with that?  Not rightfully traitor.

Without plans NIST cannot provide a valid cause of death.  You don't care about the murders or the Constitution.

You try to create emotional reasoning to distract from a deprivation of due process that is being used to destroy the US Constitution.

You are a traitor.









CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

WELFARE FRAUD
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

MOTION QUASH, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Without Constitutional rights, lawful government and vital records for medical care I cannot do that.  I choose to protect their long term safety and well being.  Civil society and Constitutional government.  Got problems with that?  Not rightfully traitor.
> 
> Without plans NIST cannot provide a valid cause of death.  You don't care about the murders or the Constitution.
> 
> You try to create emotional reasoning to distract from a deprivation of due process that is being used to destroy the US Constitution.
> 
> You are a traitor.



i am a traitor? you are the person that is working under the table and not paying taxes, not me.

you are the person asking the citizens of this great country to support your lazy ass by applying for social security disability WHILE STILL WORKING UNDER THE TABLE!!!

you are the person that abandons his own children, not me.

you owe your children over $30,000 in back child support but you dont give a shit about that. you are too busy trying to weasel out of paying it and caring about blueprints than you  are about your own children.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Constitutional rights, lawful government and vital records for medical care I cannot do that.  I choose to protect their long term safety and well being.  Civil society and Constitutional government.  Got problems with that?  Not rightfully traitor.
> 
> Without plans NIST cannot provide a valid cause of death.  You don't care about the murders or the Constitution.
> 
> You try to create emotional reasoning to distract from a deprivation of due process that is being used to destroy the US Constitution.
> 
> You are a traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am a traitor? you are the person that is working under the table and not paying taxes, not me.
Click to expand...


Such is not treason, statutues written basically indicate it may not even be illegal.

This is definitly illegal.  A failure to appear on subpoena duces tecum for records needed to prove *the MOST important records of the county were absent, court case files*.  Court case files are reasonably the most important records of any society.  The represent the mistakes.  People that do not remember their mistakes are bound to repeat them.






Reason and evidence are necessary in order to support and defend the US Constitution.  

You don't like that do you?

The infiltrators of the US government would not either.  You know, the same ones that you work to protect their secret methods of mass murder for.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Reason and evidence are necessary in order to support and defend the US Constitution.



the day this great country relies on your reasoning and evidence to defend the constitution is the day i move to canada.


----------



## Toro

Holy crap

I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?


----------



## Toro

Holy crap

I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Holy crap
> 
> I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?



When I started using the images of familes and their grief AFTER using reason and evidence since the beginning.

The agents cannot cease, even when it is reasonable to do so.  They have a directive.

Protect the FEMA deception.  The most common building material in the world suggested as the basic material of the core structure justifies all this, ........................ right.

Got clue?  Consider, the truth is the strangest thing of all.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I started using the images of familes and their grief AFTER using reason and evidence since the beginning.
> 
> The agents cannot cease, even when it is reasonable to do so.  They have a directive.
Click to expand...


You would have more credibility if you stopped calling people on this thread "agents."  You can swear at them and call them names, but once you imply they are working at the behest of the government, you aren't particularly credible.  I hope you didn't do things like that in your court case.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I started using the images of familes and their grief AFTER using reason and evidence since the beginning.
> 
> The agents cannot cease, even when it is reasonable to do so.  They have a directive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have more credibility if you stopped calling people on this thread "agents."  You can swear at them and call them names, but once you imply they are working at the behest of the government, you aren't particularly credible.  I hope you didn't do things like that in your court case.
Click to expand...

he likely did, and thats why his crap failed


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I started using the images of familes and their grief AFTER using reason and evidence since the beginning.
> 
> The agents cannot cease, even when it is reasonable to do so.  They have a directive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have more credibility if you stopped calling people on this thread "agents."
Click to expand...


No evidence, you too appear to be an agent.  Walking, quacking and acting like a duck, will get you called a duck.

Null post, ..............................


----------



## Fizz

Toro said:


> Holy crap
> 
> I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?



chris likes to call other people traitors and unamerican and crap like that. i told him to stop posting pictures of the families of the victims and associating them with his whacko conspiracies. i also told him to stop trying to contact them. (he admits he has been trying to contact them since 2005).

he refused to do either.

so in response to his claims i am a traitor i went to the website he always posts info from. it turns out that not only is he a deadbeat dad that owes over $30,000 in back child support, he also doesnt pay his taxes. he works under the table and he expects other american taxpayers to give him money by collecting social security disability WHILE HE IS STILL WORKING UNDER THE TABLE.

he is a despicable human being that cares nothing about his children.


----------



## DiveCon

se, totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> I dropped out of this thread a long time ago as it seemed utterly futile.  When did it become about Chris's personal life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris likes to call other people traitors and unamerican and crap like that.
Click to expand...


I've been labeling with a status earned for over 100 pages.  The agent/traitors keep forgetting 3,000 murders, so I brought the human grief issue in.  They call people names in the psyops efforts to create emotional reasoning and exploit social fears.







Again, you forgot the 3,000 murders that have been shown to have an invalid cause of death with Constitutional due process has been deprived as many times.

The perptrators would want people to ignore that.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Again, you forgot the 3,000 murders that have been shown to have an invalid cause of death with Constitutional due process has been deprived as many times.
> 
> The perptrators would want people to ignore that.



the cause of death is listed as homicide. how is that invalid?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you forgot the 3,000 murders that have been shown to have an invalid cause of death with Constitutional due process has been deprived as many times.
> 
> The perptrators would want people to ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cause of death is listed as homicide. how is that invalid?
Click to expand...


Link to that official source.  Provide substance or be "null post".


----------



## Christophera

You cannot substantiate your statement.

The cause of death is supposed to be collapse because of the NIST analysis.


----------



## elvis

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you forgot the 3,000 murders that have been shown to have an invalid cause of death with Constitutional due process has been deprived as many times.
> 
> The perptrators would want people to ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cause of death is listed as homicide. how is that *invalid*?
Click to expand...


You're trying to convince a mental invalid.  kind of a fitting word you used,I think.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you forgot the 3,000 murders that have been shown to have an invalid cause of death with Constitutional due process has been deprived as many times.
> 
> The perptrators would want people to ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cause of death is listed as homicide. how is that *invalid*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're trying to convince a mental invalid.  kind of a fitting word you used,I think.
Click to expand...


Clearly fizzer cannot prove the cause of death is "homicide".  

Clearly a 19 muslims cannot directly "homicide" 3,000 people.  They supposedly "effected" the building that 3,000 occupied and it supposedly "collapsed".

Agents atempting to support each other are soooooooooo obvious.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the cause of death is listed as homicide. how is that *invalid*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying to convince a mental invalid.  kind of a fitting word you used,I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly fizzer cannot prove the cause of death is "homicide".
> 
> Clearly a 19 muslims cannot directly "homicide" 3,000 people.  They supposedly "effected" the building that 3,000 occupied and it supposedly "collapsed".
> 
> Agents atempting to support each other are soooooooooo obvious.
Click to expand...


you need a straight jacket and padded room for christmas.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You cannot substantiate your statement.
> 
> The cause of death is supposed to be collapse because of the NIST analysis.



hey deadbeat, what kind of drugs are you on? when someone gets murdered the death certificate says homicide. 

dont tell me you have been complaining for years about a concrete core and that makes the death certificates not valid and you didnt know that. are you really that stupid?

"In New York State , for instance, the cause of death on a general death certificate is only specified if death was accidental, homicide, suicide, or declared in absentia; all other deaths are only referred to as "natural"."
Death Certificate

YOU ARE A COMPLETE MORON!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot substantiate your statement.
> 
> The cause of death is supposed to be collapse because of the NIST analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey deadbeat, what kind of drugs are you on? when someone gets murdered the death certificate says homicide.
> 
> dont tell me you have been complaining for years about a concrete core and that makes the death certificates not valid and you didnt know that. are you really that stupid?
> 
> "In New York State , for instance, the cause of death on a general death certificate is only specified if death was accidental, homicide, suicide, or declared in absentia; all other deaths are only referred to as "natural"."
> Death Certificate
> 
> YOU ARE A COMPLETE MORON!!!
Click to expand...


Actually, you assume the viewer is,  *Cause of death is ONLY specified if* homicide.  That does not say AS homicide.  Cause of death in homicide could be from *choking* on BS such as you deliver to the viewer.

The cause of death reads "building collapse" and it IS WRONG.

Done deal traitor.  Our Consitution will stand with you behind bars for treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Actually, you assume the viewer is,  *Cause of death is ONLY specified if* homicide.  That does not say AS homicide.  Cause of death in homicide could be from *choking* on BS such as you deliver to the viewer.
> 
> The cause of death reads "building collapse" and it IS WRONG.
> 
> Done deal traitor.  Our Consitution will stand with you behind bars for treason.



you deadbeat moron. death certificates in NY read only these following things:
1.accidental 
2.homicide
3.suicide
4.natural
5.absentia

those are the only 5 things on death certificates in the state of new york.

there is no "building collapse" you fucking idiot.


----------



## elvis

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you assume the viewer is,  *Cause of death is ONLY specified if* homicide.  That does not say AS homicide.  Cause of death in homicide could be from *choking* on BS such as you deliver to the viewer.
> 
> The cause of death reads "building collapse" and it IS WRONG.
> 
> Done deal traitor.  Our Consitution will stand with you behind bars for treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you deadbeat moron. death certificates in NY read only these following things:
> 1.accidental
> 2.homicide
> 3.suicide
> 4.natural
> 5.absentia
> 
> those are the only 5 things on death certificates in the state of new york.
> 
> there is no "building collapse" you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


His head is too far up Rosie O'Donnell's crotch for you to reason with him.


----------



## Fizz

referring to her husband who died at ground zero........ 

*"his death certificate says 'homicide.' "*

CBS News Mobile 9-11 Relatives Grill Bush Administration


now how much time have you spent on this entire concrete core shit because you said the death certificates were not valid...... AND THEY WERE!!!

my god!!! not only are you a deadbeat you are really the dumbest motherfucker i have ever encountered.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> referring to her husband who died at ground zero........
> 
> *"his death certificate says 'homicide.' "*
> 
> CBS News Mobile 9-11 Relatives Grill Bush Administration
> 
> 
> now how much time have you spent on this entire concrete core shit because you said the death certificates were not valid...... AND THEY WERE!!!
> 
> my god!!! not only are you a deadbeat you are really the dumbest motherfucker i have ever encountered.



Hmmmm, that was in 2002 before the NIST analysis,

Look what else there was.  Geeee a family member wants a real investigation.

*Breitweiser and many other victims' relatives want an independent commission to investigate what went wrong.

"My husband was murdered - you know, his death certificate says 'homicide.' Sadly I don't want anyone else in America to walk in my shoes, which is why I come down here to continue to fight for this," said Breitweiser.
*

It still may say homicide but a blanket statement referring to them probably says, "homicide from terrorist induced building collapse" or something like that.  I shall look into this further.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It still may say homicide but a blanket statement referring to them probably says, "homicide from terrorist induced building collapse" or something like that.  I shall look into this further.



you are a fucking deadbeat moron.

it says "homicide"

it doesnt say anything about a fucking building collapse. you just wasted the last few years of your life trying to convince people the death certificates were wrong AND YOU DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY SAID!!!!


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I started using the images of familes and their grief AFTER using reason and evidence since the beginning.
> 
> The agents cannot cease, even when it is reasonable to do so.  They have a directive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have more credibility if you stopped calling people on this thread "agents."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence, you too appear to be an agent.  Walking, quacking and acting like a duck, will get you called a duck.
> 
> Null post, ..............................
Click to expand...


I wish I were an agent.  At least I would get paid for the countless and fruitless hours of engaging with delusional people.


----------



## Christophera

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have more credibility if you stopped calling people on this thread "agents."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence, you too appear to be an agent.  Walking, quacking and acting like a duck, will get you called a duck.
> 
> Null post, ..............................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I were an agent.  At least I would get paid for the countless and fruitless hours of engaging with delusional people.
Click to expand...


No evidence agent.  Null post.


----------



## Toro

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence, you too appear to be an agent.  Walking, quacking and acting like a duck, will get you called a duck.
> 
> Null post, ..............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were an agent.  At least I would get paid for the countless and fruitless hours of engaging with delusional people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence agent.  Null post.
Click to expand...


Walk, quack and act like a delusional person, and you will be called a delusional person.

You are a delusional person.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agent.  Null post.



same with your post, you fucking deadbeat moron!!!


----------



## Christophera

No evidence agents, null posts.







FEMA did deceive NIST and this proves it.

The FEMA depiction of the core, *the only official depiction*






Proven to be false by what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No evidence agents, null posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA did deceive NIST and this proves it.
> 
> The FEMA depiction of the core, *the only official depiction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven to be false by what is seen as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.



the core you keep showing is steel. there was no concrete core at the WTC. 

now shut the fuck up and get off your ass so you can pay back the child support you havent paid since 1993 when you abandoned your children.


----------



## Fizz

and even if it was a concrete core.... SO WHAT!!!! nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> and even if it was a concrete core.... SO WHAT!!!! nobody gives a fuck.



That is exactly what the perpetrators would want you to say.

The cause of death is invalidated.  FEMA deceived NIST

This is the ONLY depiction of the towers core from official sources.







This is what the core of WTC 2 looked like on 9-11.






You are an agent working to conceal the methods of mass murder and destroy the US Constitution.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The cause of death is invalidated.  FEMA deceived NIST



cause of death is Homicide.

we just went over this, dirtball. doesnt matter what FEMA, NIST or YOU say. cause of death doesnt care if its concrete or steel core.

PLANES WERE FLOWN INTO THE BUILDINGS.

jesus christ, you are thick!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated.  FEMA deceived NIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause of death is Homicide.
> 
> we just went over this,
Click to expand...


And your 7 year old reference is before the NIST determination confirming collapse.  Of course homicide would be what was officially shared to an outspoken infiltration using death for promoting war.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated.  FEMA deceived NIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause of death is Homicide.
> 
> we just went over this,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your 7 year old reference is before the NIST determination confirming collapse.  Of course homicide would be what was officially shared to an outspoken infiltration using death for promoting war.
Click to expand...


just when i thought you couldnt possibly get any dumber you go right ahead and surprise me. 

7 years ago was 2002. they died and death certificates were issued in 2001. 

you not only a deadbeat father..... but a complete fucking moron. no wonder your children want nothing to do with you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated.  FEMA deceived NIST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause of death is Homicide.
> 
> we just went over this,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your 7 year old reference is before the NIST determination confirming collapse.  Of course homicide would be what was officially shared to an outspoken infiltration using death for promoting war.
Click to expand...

i could confirm collapse back on 9/11/2001 you dumb fuck
i WATCHED it happen as it happened


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> cause of death is Homicide.
> 
> we just went over this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your 7 year old reference is before the NIST determination confirming collapse.  Of course homicide would be what was officially shared to an outspoken infiltration using death for promoting war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could confirm collapse back on 9/11/2001 you dumb fuck
> i WATCHED it happen as it happened
Click to expand...


Bwhaaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaa, you cannot even show a more detailed official depiction of the core structures of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world that it happened to, AND, these were public buildings.  Let alone sawy HOW it happened to


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Bwhaaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaa, you cannot even show a more detailed official depiction of the core structures of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world that it happened to, AND, these were public buildings.  Let alone sawy HOW it happened to



what the fuck are you laughing at, slimeball? 

you have not shown ANY evidence of a concrete core that hasnt been thoroughly proven false.

now you just keep showing a picture of what you claim is a smoking concrete core, even though there is no concrete in the picture and concrete doesnt burn. 

why dont you sell your computer and pay your kids some of the $30,000 in back child support you owe them? you fucking disgust me. you never even cared for your own children.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhaaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaa, you cannot even show a more detailed official depiction of the core structures of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world that it happened to, AND, these were public buildings.  Let alone sawy HOW it happened to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you laughing at, slimeball?
> 
> you have not shown ANY evidence of a concrete core that hasnt been thoroughly proven false.
Click to expand...


What is posted there is the FEMA core which has been proven totally false by independently verifed evidence.  One such verifying piece of material evidence is this image of the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core.






Which verifies the Newsweek article about Leslie Robertson the engineer of the Twins from  September 13, 2001.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> What is posted there is the FEMA core which has been proven totally false by independently verifed evidence.  One such verifying piece of material evidence is this image of the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core.


no concrete in your picture, deadbeat.

person writing article for newsweek has already been proven wrong. robertson says its a steel core, not concrete.

get a job. pay off your back child support payment.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your 7 year old reference is before the NIST determination confirming collapse.  Of course homicide would be what was officially shared to an outspoken infiltration using death for promoting war.
> 
> 
> 
> i could confirm collapse back on 9/11/2001 you dumb fuck
> i WATCHED it happen as it happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwhaaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaa, you cannot even show a more detailed official depiction of the core structures of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world that it happened to, AND, these were public buildings.  Let alone sawy HOW it happened to
Click to expand...

BWAAAAA
is right
you dumbfuck
you havent shown a single bit of proof of a concrete core
go take care of your kid you fucking deadbeat asswipe


----------



## Fizz

"LERA has advised and has cooperated with the FEMA/ASCE committee in their studies. "

for the NIST "LERA participated in the development of a database of structural information for the two towers of the World Trade Center (WTC1 and 2)."


LERA is Robertson's own company. 
LERA | WTC - Sept. 11, 2001


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> "LERA has advised and has cooperated with the FEMA/ASCE committee in their studies. "
> 
> for the NIST "LERA participated in the development of a database of structural information for the two towers of the World Trade Center (WTC1 and 2)."
> 
> 
> LERA is Robertson's own company.
> LERA | WTC - Sept. 11, 2001



Leslie Robertson gave the truth to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and that is why Wikipedia accepts the concrete core.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...bout-towers-core-structure-4.html#post1806124

Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i could confirm collapse back on 9/11/2001 you dumb fuck
> i WATCHED it happen as it happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhaaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaa, you cannot even show a more detailed official depiction of the core structures of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world that it happened to, AND, these were public buildings.  Let alone sawy HOW it happened to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWAAAAA
> is right
> you dumbfuck
> you havent shown a single bit of proof of a concrete core
> go take care of your kid you fucking deadbeat asswipe
Click to expand...


So you and fizz lied, there is no more documentation of the towers structure from official sources than this diagram.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Leslie Robertson gave the truth to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and that is why Wikipedia accepts the concrete core.


already refuted, deadbeat. 

null post


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Robertson gave the truth to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and that is why Wikipedia accepts the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> already refuted, deadbeat.
> 
> null post
Click to expand...

yup
Christopher A Brown is a fucking moronic LIAR


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Robertson gave the truth to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and that is why Wikipedia accepts the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> already refuted, deadbeat.
> 
> null post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
> Christopher A Brown is a fucking moronic LIAR
Click to expand...


With no evidence, your post is meaningless, and wikipedia accepts the Newsweek article.

Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You really ought to be posting here,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-undeceived-about-towers-core-structure.html

and be explaining why wiki uses the info from Newsweek.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already refuted, deadbeat.
> 
> null post
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> Christopher A Brown is a fucking moronic LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no evidence, your post is meaningless, and wikipedia accepts the Newsweek article.
> 
> Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You really ought to be posting here,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-undeceived-about-towers-core-structure.html
> 
> and be explaining why wiki uses the info from Newsweek.
Click to expand...

thats easy to explain, wiki will let ANY dumbfuck edit its pages
and you doing it proves that statement to be correct


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> Christopher A Brown is a fucking moronic LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no evidence, your post is meaningless, and wikipedia accepts the Newsweek article.
> 
> Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You really ought to be posting here,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-undeceived-about-towers-core-structure.html
> 
> and be explaining why wiki uses the info from Newsweek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats easy to explain, wiki will let ANY dumbfuck edit its pages
> and you doing it proves that statement to be correct
Click to expand...


Uhhhh, maybe you cannot read.

Explain why Wikipedia accepts the article as evidence.  I DID NOT PLACE THE REFERENCE THERE.  I was alerted that is was there, THEN edited the page because it was hoplessly inconsistent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> With no evidence, your post is meaningless, and wikipedia accepts the Newsweek article.
> 
> Construction of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You really ought to be posting here,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-undeceived-about-towers-core-structure.html
> 
> and be explaining why wiki uses the info from Newsweek.
> 
> 
> 
> thats easy to explain, wiki will let ANY dumbfuck edit its pages
> and you doing it proves that statement to be correct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, maybe you cannot read.
> 
> Explain why Wikipedia accepts the article as evidence.  I DID NOT PLACE THE REFERENCE THERE.  I was alerted that is was there, THEN edited the page because it was hoplessly inconsistent.
Click to expand...

again, because ANY dumbfuck can edit a wiki page


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats easy to explain, wiki will let ANY dumbfuck edit its pages
> and you doing it proves that statement to be correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, maybe you cannot read.
> 
> Explain why Wikipedia accepts the article as evidence.  I DID NOT PLACE THE REFERENCE THERE.  I was alerted that is was there, THEN edited the page because it was hoplessly inconsistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again, because ANY dumbfuck can edit a wiki page
Click to expand...


So you would be the first one to try and edit it back then, correct?

BTW, did you ever find any independently verified evidence to refer to?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, maybe you cannot read.
> 
> Explain why Wikipedia accepts the article as evidence.  I DID NOT PLACE THE REFERENCE THERE.  I was alerted that is was there, THEN edited the page because it was hoplessly inconsistent.
> 
> 
> 
> again, because ANY dumbfuck can edit a wiki page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you would be the first one to try and edit it back then, correct?
> 
> BTW, did you ever find any independently verified evidence to refer to?
Click to expand...

just to prove the point that anyone can edit it, yes, i did make an attempt, but i'm not very familiar with the wiki systems


----------



## Fizz

editing wikipedia is completely pointless.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> editing wikipedia is completely pointless.


LOL oh man


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> editing wikipedia is completely pointless.



Football is pointless, truth is good.  But you don't have any, so stick with football.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> editing wikipedia is completely pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL oh man
Click to expand...


When it is consistent with reality, it's good.

*Structural design
*
_The large, column-free space between the perimeter and core was bridged by prefabricated floor trusses. The floors supported their own weight, as well as live loads, provided lateral stability to the exterior walls, and distributed wind loads among the exterior walls. The floors consisted of 4-inch (10 cm) thick lightweight concrete slabs laid on a fluted steel deck with shear connections for composite action.[49] A grid of lightweight bridging trusses and main trusses supported the floors. The trusses had a span of 60 feet (18 m) in the long-span areas and 35 feet (11 m) in the short span area.[49] The trusses connected to the perimeter at alternate columns, and were on 6-foot-8-inch (2.03 m) centers. The top chords of the trusses were bolted to seats welded to the spandrels on the exterior side and a channel welded to the *interior box columns just outside the concrete core walls on the outer face of the interior box columns.* The floors were connected to the perimeter spandrel plates with viscoelastic dampers, which helped reduce the amount of sway felt by building occupants.[49]_


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> 
> When it is consistent with reality, it's good.


as if you had any fucking idea what reality is.

you think people blinkiing are trying to hypnotize you. you didnt pay child support since 1993. you are a deadbeat father and your kids want nothing to do with you. you owe them over $30,000 in back child support. you were convicted of 35 counts contempt. you lost your drivers license. you work under the table and dont pay taxes then ask the american taxpayers to support your lazy ass. you spent years arguing that a concrete core makes the death certificates not valid and you never even checked to see what those certificates had written on them.

you a completely disgusting moron that abandoned your own children.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> editing wikipedia is completely pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL oh man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is consistent with reality, it's good.
> 
> *Structural design
> *
> _The large, column-free space between the perimeter and core was bridged by prefabricated floor trusses. The floors supported their own weight, as well as live loads, provided lateral stability to the exterior walls, and distributed wind loads among the exterior walls. The floors consisted of 4-inch (10 cm) thick lightweight concrete slabs laid on a fluted steel deck with shear connections for composite action.[49] A grid of lightweight bridging trusses and main trusses supported the floors. The trusses had a span of 60 feet (18 m) in the long-span areas and 35 feet (11 m) in the short span area.[49] The trusses connected to the perimeter at alternate columns, and were on 6-foot-8-inch (2.03 m) centers. The top chords of the trusses were bolted to seats welded to the spandrels on the exterior side and a channel welded to the *interior box columns just outside the concrete core walls on the outer face of the interior box columns.* The floors were connected to the perimeter spandrel plates with viscoelastic dampers, which helped reduce the amount of sway felt by building occupants.[49]_
Click to expand...

except that is NOT how the WTC was constructed


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL oh man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is consistent with reality, it's good.
> 
> *Structural design
> *
> _The large, column-free space between the perimeter and core was bridged by prefabricated floor trusses. The floors supported their own weight, as well as live loads, provided lateral stability to the exterior walls, and distributed wind loads among the exterior walls. The floors consisted of 4-inch (10 cm) thick lightweight concrete slabs laid on a fluted steel deck with shear connections for composite action.[49] A grid of lightweight bridging trusses and main trusses supported the floors. The trusses had a span of 60 feet (18 m) in the long-span areas and 35 feet (11 m) in the short span area.[49] The trusses connected to the perimeter at alternate columns, and were on 6-foot-8-inch (2.03 m) centers. The top chords of the trusses were bolted to seats welded to the spandrels on the exterior side and a channel welded to the *interior box columns just outside the concrete core walls on the outer face of the interior box columns.* The floors were connected to the perimeter spandrel plates with viscoelastic dampers, which helped reduce the amount of sway felt by building occupants.[49]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except that is NOT how the WTC was constructed
Click to expand...


There are never any steel core columns seen in the core area.  That curved, sloping shape behind the interior box columns is the concrete.






This IS the core of WTC 2.  Nothing but concrete can stand like that.  Not one piece of structural steel is seen after the floors are gone.


----------



## Fizz

already debunked this. you got anything new? you just keep saying the same whacky and untrue shit over and over again. we showed you the steel core going up and we showed you the steel core after it came down. you cant show us a concrete core anywhere. these pictures certainly dont show it.

this is as stupid as claiming you didnt get due process by showing you filed a motion that was rejected.

now stop playing on the computer and pay your kids the money you owe them!!! you fucking deadbeat!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> already debunked this. you got anything new? you just keep saying the same whacky and untrue shit over and over again. we showed you the steel core going up and we showed you the steel core after it came down.



Your words indicate the opposite as usual.  Or you failed to define the steel structure surrounding the core.






And you failed to recognize that the steel inside the core is *elevator guide rail support steel*, easily identified in the closest photo showing the methods of joining them.  Left and right of the central crane is the tops of the support steel with butt plates on them.






Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core column".

And you cmopletely failed to show the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area on 9-11 as I am easily able to show concrete standing as the core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already debunked this. you got anything new? you just keep saying the same whacky and untrue shit over and over again. we showed you the steel core going up and we showed you the steel core after it came down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your words indicate the opposite as usual.  Or you failed to define the steel structure surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> And you failed to recognize that the steel inside the core is *elevator guide rail support steel*, easily identified in the closest photo showing the methods of joining them.  Left and right of the central crane is the tops of the support steel with butt plates on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core column".
> 
> And you cmopletely failed to show the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area on 9-11 as I am easily able to show concrete standing as the core on 9-11.
Click to expand...

but dumbass you cant show a single construction photo of concrete being poured, rebar caging, or concrete forms
not ONE
and there is a really good reason why you cant, because it wasn't DONE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already debunked this. you got anything new? you just keep saying the same whacky and untrue shit over and over again. we showed you the steel core going up and we showed you the steel core after it came down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your words indicate the opposite as usual.  Or you failed to define the steel structure surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> And you failed to recognize that the steel inside the core is *elevator guide rail support steel*, easily identified in the closest photo showing the methods of joining them.  Left and right of the central crane is the tops of the support steel with butt plates on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core column".
> 
> And you cmopletely failed to show the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area on 9-11 as I am easily able to show concrete standing as the core on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but dumbass you cant show a single construction photo of concrete being poured, rebar caging, or concrete forms
> not ONE
> and there is a really good reason why you cant, because it wasn't DONE
Click to expand...


If you cannot produce an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, then the reverse is true and the photos of concrete were removed from archives the public might access before 9-11 to protect the secret methods of mass murder you protect.  

A 2 hour documentary was removed from PBS archives and Dr. Ron Larsen found proof it was listed in the past.

Here is a .mp3 recording of his web radio show where he updates the search for the missing video documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" in 2007.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your words indicate the opposite as usual.  Or you failed to define the steel structure surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> And you failed to recognize that the steel inside the core is *elevator guide rail support steel*, easily identified in the closest photo showing the methods of joining them.  Left and right of the central crane is the tops of the support steel with butt plates on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core column".
> 
> And you cmopletely failed to show the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area on 9-11 as I am easily able to show concrete standing as the core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> but dumbass you cant show a single construction photo of concrete being poured, rebar caging, or concrete forms
> not ONE
> and there is a really good reason why you cant, because it wasn't DONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot produce an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, then the reverse is true and the photos of concrete were removed from archives the public might access before 9-11 to protect the secret methods of mass murder you protect.
> 
> A 2 hour documentary was removed from PBS archives and Dr. Ron Larsen found proof it was listed in the past.
> 
> Here is a .mp3 recording of his web radio show where he updates the search for the missing video documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
Click to expand...


found pictures of the rebar cages yet.....


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your words indicate the opposite as usual.  Or you failed to define the steel structure surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> And you failed to recognize that the steel inside the core is *elevator guide rail support steel*, easily identified in the closest photo showing the methods of joining them.  Left and right of the central crane is the tops of the support steel with butt plates on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core column".
> 
> And you cmopletely failed to show the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area on 9-11 as I am easily able to show concrete standing as the core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> but dumbass you cant show a single construction photo of concrete being poured, rebar caging, or concrete forms
> not ONE
> and there is a really good reason why you cant, because it wasn't DONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot produce an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, then the reverse is true and the photos of concrete were removed from archives the public might access before 9-11 to protect the secret methods of mass murder you protect.
> 
> A 2 hour documentary was removed from PBS archives and Dr. Ron Larsen found proof it was listed in the past.
> 
> Here is a .mp3 recording of his web radio show where he updates the search for the missing video documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
Click to expand...

photos of the steel have been posted, but fucking moronic you refuses to admit the truth


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> but dumbass you cant show a single construction photo of concrete being poured, rebar caging, or concrete forms
> not ONE
> and there is a really good reason why you cant, because it wasn't DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot produce an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, then the reverse is true and the photos of concrete were removed from archives the public might access before 9-11 to protect the secret methods of mass murder you protect.
> 
> A 2 hour documentary was removed from PBS archives and Dr. Ron Larsen found proof it was listed in the past.
> 
> Here is a .mp3 recording of his web radio show where he updates the search for the missing video documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> photos of the steel have been posted, but fucking moronic you refuses to admit the truth
Click to expand...


Photos of steel NOT in the core on 9-11 yes, but no images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 IN THE CORE have ever been posted in 7 years of my asking because they DID NOT EXIST.

If they did, they would be seen here where the core is very visible.






What is seen can only be identified as rebar surrounding the core area which was inside the concrete core walls seen here.


----------



## Fizz

i sent an email to Leslie E. Robertson Associates, the designers of the WTC towers. i asked where info verifying if the core was steel could be found. i also went into a few details as to why i wanted to know and apologized for disturbing him for such a stupid thing.

i expected that maybe some clerk would reply if i got a reply at all.

to my surprise Leslie E. Robertson himself replied. he had a few things to say about this ridiculousness but i dont want to share them publicly without his permission.

i am confident he will not mind me sharing this part with you.....

"The twin towers of WTC had structural steel cores.    Newsweek is incorrect if it stated that the cores were of concrete.    News articles are not known to be reliable sources of facts.   Please contact the PANYNJ should you need additional information."

so there you have it. the actual person in the interview that you use as evidence for a concrete core says it is incorrect.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> i sent an email to Leslie E. Robertson Associates, the designers of the WTC towers. i asked where info verifying if the core was steel could be found. i also went into a few details as to why i wanted to know and apologized for disturbing him for such a stupid thing.
> 
> i expected that maybe some clerk would reply if i got a reply at all.
> 
> to my surprise Leslie E. Robertson himself replied. he had a few things to say about this ridiculousness but i dont want to share them publicly without his permission.
> 
> i am confident he will not mind me sharing this part with you.....
> 
> "The twin towers of WTC had structural steel cores.    Newsweek is incorrect if it stated that the cores were of concrete.    News articles are not known to be reliable sources of facts.   Please contact the PANYNJ should you need additional information."
> 
> so there you have it. the actual person in the interview that you use as evidence for a concrete core says it is incorrect.


you should invite him to come post here
but then, it would be a massive waste of his time
this idiot(Christopher A Brown) wont believe the truth no matter what


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> i sent an email to Leslie E. Robertson Associates, the designers of the WTC towers. i asked where info verifying if the core was steel could be found. i also went into a few details as to why i wanted to know and apologized for disturbing him for such a stupid thing.
> 
> i expected that maybe some clerk would reply if i got a reply at all.
> 
> to my surprise Leslie E. Robertson himself replied. he had a few things to say about this ridiculousness but i dont want to share them publicly without his permission.
> 
> i am confident he will not mind me sharing this part with you.....
> 
> "The twin towers of WTC had structural steel cores.    Newsweek is incorrect if it stated that the cores were of concrete.    News articles are not known to be reliable sources of facts.   Please contact the PANYNJ should you need additional information."
> 
> so there you have it. the actual person in the interview that you use as evidence for a concrete core says it is incorrect.



Fizz, I have already done this.

I had contacted Mr. Robertson via LERA's website also and explained what Chris' what concrete theory was. He said that Chris is mistaken in many ways. Mr. Robertson also told me that he never made the statements to Newsweek and supposed it would be to late to have them removed. I can post the emails if you would like.

I have also contacted William Rodriguez whom Chris seems to hold as a person who can lend credence to my claim that both towers had access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level. Mr Rodriguez, in an email, responded back to me and said that if I wanted to see the true layout of the lobby of the towers, to look at the leaked blueprints. So William basically says that the blueprints MATCH the layouts of the towers.

I also emailed a lady by the name of Deborah Snoonian who had written an article that Chris used to use a proof of a concrete core. She wrote me back saying that the information about a concrete core was gotten from other articles. After the article was published, she was told by engineers on the scene that there was no concrete core.

I have spoken to people who used to work in the towers and explained Chris' claims. They say he is full of crap. There was access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level in BOTH towers. They were NOT radically different as Chris claims.

The above reasons are why Chris refuses to contact any of the people mentioned. He won;t find any people who worked in the towers. He won't contact Domel. He won't contact Robertson.

Yeah. He's in pursuit of the truth...


----------



## Gamolon

Chris' claim that the towers, core wise, were radically different are completely insane. He says that WTC1 concrete core completely surrounded ALL elevators to make a layout like this:





The red rectangle represents the core as Chris says it existed in WTC1 and that they changed it in WTC2 to give access to the elevators from outside the core because people complained.

As can be seen, the red core in the picture above completely displaces the 23 express elevators and moves them further inside. 

Total idiocy.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot produce an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, then the reverse is true and the photos of concrete were removed from archives the public might access before 9-11 to protect the secret methods of mass murder you protect.
> 
> A 2 hour documentary was removed from PBS archives and Dr. Ron Larsen found proof it was listed in the past.
> 
> Here is a .mp3 recording of his web radio show where he updates the search for the missing video documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" in 2007.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> photos of the steel have been posted, but fucking moronic you refuses to admit the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Photos of steel NOT in the core on 9-11 yes, but no images of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 IN THE CORE have ever been posted in 7 years of my asking because they DID NOT EXIST.
> 
> If they did, they would be seen here where the core is very visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen can only be identified as rebar surrounding the core area which was inside the concrete core walls seen here.
Click to expand...


uh....those are the exterior curtain wall trusses.....come on dude you have photos of the site post collapse...post the pics of the rebar cages....or construction photos of the cages....can't pour concrete without rebar cages.....and 100 story core would need a lot....


----------



## Gamolon

WTC1 photo.





Blueprint matches.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i sent an email to Leslie E. Robertson Associates, the designers of the WTC towers. i asked where info verifying if the core was steel could be found. i also went into a few details as to why i wanted to know and apologized for disturbing him for such a stupid thing.
> 
> i expected that maybe some clerk would reply if i got a reply at all.
> 
> to my surprise Leslie E. Robertson himself replied. he had a few things to say about this ridiculousness but i dont want to share them publicly without his permission.
> 
> i am confident he will not mind me sharing this part with you.....
> 
> "The twin towers of WTC had structural steel cores.    Newsweek is incorrect if it stated that the cores were of concrete.    News articles are not known to be reliable sources of facts.   Please contact the PANYNJ should you need additional information."
> 
> so there you have it. the actual person in the interview that you use as evidence for a concrete core says it is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz, I have already done this.
> 
> I had contacted Mr. Robertson via LERA's website also and explained what Chris' what concrete theory was. He said that Chris is mistaken in many ways. Mr. Robertson also told me that he never made the statements to Newsweek and supposed it would be to late to have them removed. I can post the emails if you would like.
> 
> I have also contacted William Rodriguez whom Chris seems to hold as a person who can lend credence to my claim that both towers had access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level. Mr Rodriguez, in an email, responded back to me and said that if I wanted to see the true layout of the lobby of the towers, to look at the leaked blueprints. So William basically says that the blueprints MATCH the layouts of the towers.
> 
> I also emailed a lady by the name of Deborah Snoonian who had written an article that Chris used to use a proof of a concrete core. She wrote me back saying that the information about a concrete core was gotten from other articles. After the article was published, she was told by engineers on the scene that there was no concrete core.
> 
> I have spoken to people who used to work in the towers and explained Chris' claims. They say he is full of crap. There was access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level in BOTH towers. They were NOT radically different as Chris claims.
> 
> The above reasons are why Chris refuses to contact any of the people mentioned. He won;t find any people who worked in the towers. He won't contact Domel. He won't contact Robertson.
> 
> Yeah. He's in pursuit of the truth...
Click to expand...


all good info, thanks.

no need to post Robertson's emails. chris (mr deadbeat dad) seems a bit lawsuit crazy and i wouldnt want to subject him to any frivolous attempt at damage by revealing what he thinks about anyone promoting a concrete core.


----------



## Gamolon

Even the damn foundation photo





Matches the lowest level plan. I numbered the columns to match the photo above.


----------



## Gamolon

Photo of the skylobby level:





Matches the blueprints


----------



## Gamolon

Lobby level photo with the revolving doors





Matches the blueprints


----------



## DiveCon

nice work Gam, only the fucking moron christopher a brown will deny you ever posted it


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris' claim that the towers, core wise, were radically different are completely insane. He says that WTC1 concrete core completely surrounded ALL elevators to make a layout like this:



No, you misrepresent the towers as having identical cores.  The cores were not the same and this photo proves it.






Your BS interpretation of the visual difference is inconsistent with the photo.

You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne

WTC 2 did have openings at the bottom of the core walls for express elevators.  It had a central pedastal with short walls radiating out that were aligned with the interior box columns surrounding the core.  The 1990 PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared described how the structural concept was tested by using the basic configuration for a cape canaveral launch pad and base for the rocket gantry that simulated the towers load on the core base pedastal with its opening outwards used as rocket exhaust ports!

WTC 1 had a concrete shear wall from ground to top and all elevator access, except for a large frieght elevator from the basement entered through the hallways inside the core.

The angle for both towers is about the same.  The different appearance of light from hallways below proves it.  Despite the cores being perpendicular to each other, the same basic light would appear.  Note that the light from WTC 1 on the left is not coming directly through the hallway, the angle viewed is slightly off alignmnt for that.  IT is reflected off the inside of the concrete core that was formed with a breakdown steel form leaving a very smooth surface and capable of reflecting.






All of gams graphic product is fraud.  The only prrof acceptable for the supposed steel core columns is imagery from 9-11 showing them with their interconnecting structure in the core area on 9-11.

Such does not exist.  The steel core columns does not exist.

A conspiracy to deceive does exist and gamit is part of it.  Connected to FEMA and silverstein and guliani with the NY state courts.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris' claim that the towers, core wise, were radically different are completely insane. He says that WTC1 concrete core completely surrounded ALL elevators to make a layout like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent the towers as having identical cores.  The cores were not the same and this photo proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your BS interpretation of the visual difference is inconsistent with the photo.
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> WTC 2 did have openings at the bottom of the core walls for express elevators.  It had a central pedastal with short walls radiating out that were aligned with the interior box columns surrounding the core.  The 1990 PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared described how the structural concept was tested by using the basic configuration for a cape canaveral launch pad and base for the rocket gantry that simulated the towers load on the core base pedastal with its opening outwards used as rocket exhaust ports!
> 
> WTC 1 had a concrete shear wall from ground to top and all elevator access, except for a large frieght elevator from the basement entered through the hallways inside the core.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtccoreshilouette.jpg[/img
> 
> All of gams graphic product is fraud.  The only prrof acceptable for the supposed steel core columns is imagery from 9-11 showing them with their interconnecting structure in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Such does not exist.  The steel core columns does not exist.
> 
> A conspiracy to deceive does exist and gamit is part of it.  Connected to FEMA and silverstein and guliani with the NY state courts.
> 
> [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> can you explain how i can see daylight through a solid concrete core.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris' claim that the towers, core wise, were radically different are completely insane. He says that WTC1 concrete core completely surrounded ALL elevators to make a layout like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent the towers as having identical cores.  The cores were not the same and this photo proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your BS interpretation of the visual difference is inconsistent with the photo.
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> WTC 2 did have openings at the bottom of the core walls for express elevators.  It had a central pedastal with short walls radiating out that were aligned with the interior box columns surrounding the core.  The 1990 PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared described how the structural concept was tested by using the basic configuration for a cape canaveral launch pad and base for the rocket gantry that simulated the towers load on the core base pedastal with its opening outwards used as rocket exhaust ports!
> 
> WTC 1 had a concrete shear wall from ground to top and all elevator access, except for a large frieght elevator from the basement entered through the hallways inside the core.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtccoreshilouette.jpg[/img
> 
> All of gams graphic product is fraud.  The only prrof acceptable for the supposed steel core columns is imagery from 9-11 showing them with their interconnecting structure in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Such does not exist.  The steel core columns does not exist.
> 
> A conspiracy to deceive does exist and gamit is part of it.  Connected to FEMA and silverstein and guliani with the NY state courts.
> 
> [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> can you explain how i can see daylight through a solid concrete core.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> I just did, here.  It is not solid.  It is a tube with many hallways through it in both directions.  Twice as many for WTC 2 as WTC 1.
> 
> [url]http://www.usmessageboard.com/1808615-post2928.html[/url]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent the towers as having identical cores.  The cores were not the same and this photo proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your BS interpretation of the visual difference is inconsistent with the photo.
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> WTC 2 did have openings at the bottom of the core walls for express elevators.  It had a central pedastal with short walls radiating out that were aligned with the interior box columns surrounding the core.  The 1990 PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared described how the structural concept was tested by using the basic configuration for a cape canaveral launch pad and base for the rocket gantry that simulated the towers load on the core base pedastal with its opening outwards used as rocket exhaust ports!
> 
> WTC 1 had a concrete shear wall from ground to top and all elevator access, except for a large frieght elevator from the basement entered through the hallways inside the core.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtccoreshilouette.jpg[/img
> 
> All of gams graphic product is fraud.  The only prrof acceptable for the supposed steel core columns is imagery from 9-11 showing them with their interconnecting structure in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Such does not exist.  The steel core columns does not exist.
> 
> A conspiracy to deceive does exist and gamit is part of it.  Connected to FEMA and silverstein and guliani with the NY state courts.
> 
> [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.[/url][/quote]
> 
> can you explain how i can see daylight through a solid concrete core.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> I just did, here.  It is not solid.  It is a tube with many hallways through it in both directions.  Twice as many for WTC 2 as WTC 1.
> 
> [url]http://www.usmessageboard.com/1808615-post2928.html[/url][/QUOTE]
> you must realize the you wouldnt see through elevators and closets either
> right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com



photoshop!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaahahahaha!!!

when shown proof you simply deny it as being photoshopped


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris' claim that the towers, core wise, were radically different are completely insane. He says that WTC1 concrete core completely surrounded ALL elevators to make a layout like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent the towers as having identical cores.  The cores were not the same and this photo proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your BS interpretation of the visual difference is inconsistent with the photo.
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> WTC 2 did have openings at the bottom of the core walls for express elevators.  It had a central pedastal with short walls radiating out that were aligned with the interior box columns surrounding the core.  The 1990 PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared described how the structural concept was tested by using the basic configuration for a cape canaveral launch pad and base for the rocket gantry that simulated the towers load on the core base pedastal with its opening outwards used as rocket exhaust ports!
> 
> WTC 1 had a concrete shear wall from ground to top and all elevator access, except for a large frieght elevator from the basement entered through the hallways inside the core.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtccoreshilouette.jpg[/img
> 
> All of gams graphic product is fraud.  The only prrof acceptable for the supposed steel core columns is imagery from 9-11 showing them with their interconnecting structure in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Such does not exist.  The steel core columns does not exist.
> 
> A conspiracy to deceive does exist and gamit is part of it.  Connected to FEMA and silverstein and guliani with the NY state courts.
> 
> [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> can you explain how i can see daylight through a solid concrete core.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> I never said it was solid.  It has hallways.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you explain how i can see daylight through a solid concrete core.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, here.  It is not solid.  It is a tube with many hallways through it in both directions.  Twice as many for WTC 2 as WTC 1.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1808615-post2928.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must realize the you wouldnt see through elevators and closets either
> right?
Click to expand...


Of course just as the steel core columns ARE NEVER seen in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoshop!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaahahahaha!!!
> 
> when shown proof you simply deny it as being photoshopped
Click to expand...


I show proof of photoshopping.  The footbridge appearing to be outside to make this lobby photo of WTC 2 appear as WTC 1 *bleeds through the periemter columns.*






Photoshopping evidence prove, gamit is part of the same conspircy to deceive as you are.  Your behavior proves it.  Agents on the same team supporting each others frauds, ......... with nothing but lies, deception and manipulation.


----------



## Fizz

you are the only moron in the entire world that believes what you do. 

does that mean the rest of the world is all on the same team and we are all agents? 

well, its true. we are .all of us. the entire world is conspiring to make you look foolish. its all part of the master plan. we've also secretly replaced your toothpaste with Preperation H.

but its a secret so dont tell anyone.

we have cameras and microphones hidden in the telephone wiring. we also track you from a transponder embedded in your nasal cavity. transponder receivers are hidden in traffic signals and street light poles to triangulate your position at all times.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent the towers as having identical cores.  The cores were not the same and this photo proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your BS interpretation of the visual difference is inconsistent with the photo.
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> WTC 2 did have openings at the bottom of the core walls for express elevators.  It had a central pedastal with short walls radiating out that were aligned with the interior box columns surrounding the core.  The 1990 PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared described how the structural concept was tested by using the basic configuration for a cape canaveral launch pad and base for the rocket gantry that simulated the towers load on the core base pedastal with its opening outwards used as rocket exhaust ports!
> 
> WTC 1 had a concrete shear wall from ground to top and all elevator access, except for a large frieght elevator from the basement entered through the hallways inside the core.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtccoreshilouette.jpg[/img
> 
> All of gams graphic product is fraud.  The only prrof acceptable for the supposed steel core columns is imagery from 9-11 showing them with their interconnecting structure in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Such does not exist.  The steel core columns does not exist.
> 
> A conspiracy to deceive does exist and gamit is part of it.  Connected to FEMA and silverstein and guliani with the NY state courts.
> 
> [url=http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html]FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.[/url][/quote]
> 
> can you explain how i can see daylight through a solid concrete core.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> I just did, here.  It is not solid.  It is a tube with many hallways through it in both directions.  Twice as many for WTC 2 as WTC 1.
> 
> [url]http://www.usmessageboard.com/1808615-post2928.html[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> How many hallways did WTC2 have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you explain how i can see daylight through a solid concrete core.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, here.  It is not solid.  It is a tube with many hallways through it in both directions.  Twice as many for WTC 2 as WTC 1.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1808615-post2928.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many hallways did WTC2 have?
Click to expand...


Two in each direction.  I assume this is the north face of WTC 2.






The thin blue lines indicate edges of hall openings.  The heavy blue are entire openings.   The photo seems to have been takns from the east face of WTC 1.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The thin blue lines indicate edges of hall openings.  The heavy blue are entire openings.   The photo seems to have been takns from the east face of WTC 1.



you are a fucking idiot. there is no concrete core in that picture. the concrete core is placed first then the floors attached to the core.

one more time.......

this is what a concrete core looks like under construction. notice the concrete is in place first before the rest of the structure is built around it.





this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center. notice the steel core is in place first before the rest of the structure is built around it.





since you seem to see a concrete core in every picture although it doesnt exist....

here is a bunny with a concrete core on his head.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thin blue lines indicate edges of hall openings.  The heavy blue are entire openings.   The photo seems to have been takns from the east face of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot. there is no concrete core in that picture. the concrete core is placed first then the floors attached to the core.
Click to expand...


In the freedom tower, but not WTC 7.

*7 World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

_Once construction of the power substation was complete in October 2003, work proceeded on building the office tower. An unusual approach was used in constructing the building; erecting the steel frame before adding the concrete core. This approach allowed the construction schedule to be shortened by a few months_

The freedom tower has the hydraulic climbing form.

WTC 2 was built entirely inside the steel like WTC 7.  WCT 1 was built to the 3rd or 4th floor with free standing wood forms.

A usenet message after 9-11 where a new yorker writes about what they saw.  I tis completely consistent with my memory and the fact there are no construction images of WTC 1 from the basment levels to the 3rd floor.  Your masters took them all because they showed concrete, lots of it.

http://cosmicpenguin.com/911/chrisbrown/corerefs/ConcreteCore.002.txt

*"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:

>......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
>structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
>support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
>this no end of harm.
 I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!

-=tom=- *


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, here.  It is not solid.  It is a tube with many hallways through it in both directions.  Twice as many for WTC 2 as WTC 1.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1808615-post2928.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many hallways did WTC2 have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two in each direction.  I assume this is the north face of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin blue lines indicate edges of hall openings.  The heavy blue are entire openings.   The photo seems to have been takns from the east face of WTC 1.
Click to expand...


Let's look at your photo shall we? You seem to enjoy making false claims and presenting evidence that is CLEARLY incorrect. The red lines in your annotated photo represent what you claim to be the core corners. You just aren't very bright are you.

Answer me this. The length of the perimeter walls are 208' long. You claim that the long axis core wall (which would be the right side, or west side, of the supposed core wall in your photo, inside the tower) is 154' in length. I annotated the photo even further below. Look at the light blue lines I added. How is it that the distance between them for your supposed core corners, represented by red lines, is SMALLER than the distance between the light blue lines which I use to represent the outside perimeter columns? 

Use right triangles viewed from the top of that photo and make the hypotenuse for each triangle west the face of your supposed core wall and the face of the west perimeter column wall. The distance between my blue lines represents the bottom leg if the triangle. If the hypotenuse is 154' for your core and 208' for the perimeter column wall, how come the distance between the light blue lines for your core dimension is SMALLER than the distance between the light blue lines of the perimeter wall?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thin blue lines indicate edges of hall openings.  The heavy blue are entire openings.   The photo seems to have been takns from the east face of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot. there is no concrete core in that picture. the concrete core is placed first then the floors attached to the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the freedom tower, but not WTC 7.
> 
> *7 World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> _Once construction of the power substation was complete in October 2003, work proceeded on building the office tower. An unusual approach was used in constructing the building; erecting the steel frame before adding the concrete core. This approach allowed the construction schedule to be shortened by a few months_
> 
> The freedom tower has the hydraulic climbing form.
> 
> WTC 2 was built entirely inside the steel like WTC 7.  WCT 1 was built to the 3rd or 4th floor with free standing wood forms.
> 
> A usenet message after 9-11 where a new yorker writes about what they saw.  I tis completely consistent with my memory and the fact there are no construction images of WTC 1 from the basment levels to the 3rd floor.  Your masters took them all because they showed concrete, lots of it.
> 
> http://cosmicpenguin.com/911/chrisbrown/corerefs/ConcreteCore.002.txt
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
Click to expand...


Hey Chris. See the bolded, enlarged text in the quote from Tony Jebson? The part that says "The steel work was erected around the core several floors behind"?

"ERECTED AROUND THE CORE SEVERAL FLOORS BEHIND"

You and your bullshit claim was that the steel was erected 4 or 6 (or whatever number you have chosen this month) OVER the concrete being poured which is why you don't have any photos of it. Because it was HIDDEN from view by the steel.

Your own witness debunks your claims.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris' claim that the towers, core wise, were radically different are completely insane. He says that WTC1 concrete core completely surrounded ALL elevators to make a layout like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent the towers as having identical cores.  The cores were not the same and this photo proves it.
Click to expand...


No. YOU do not know what you are looking at. The photo above shows WTC2 on the left and WTC1 on the right, looking south. In WTC2 you see 6 column rows just like the blueprints and photos show. It has yet to be enclosed in the gypsum planking yet which is why the columns can be seen. Go count the columns rows Chris. There are six for the short axis, eight for the long axis.



Christophera said:


> Your BS interpretation of the visual difference is inconsistent with the photo.
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
> 
> WTC 2 did have openings at the bottom of the core walls for express elevators.  It had a central pedastal with short walls radiating out that were aligned with the interior box columns surrounding the core.  The 1990 PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", now disappeared described how the structural concept was tested by using the basic configuration for a cape canaveral launch pad and base for the rocket gantry that simulated the towers load on the core base pedastal with its opening outwards used as rocket exhaust ports!
> 
> WTC 1 had a concrete shear wall from ground to top and all elevator access, except for a large frieght elevator from the basement entered through the hallways inside the core.
> 
> The angle for both towers is about the same.  The different appearance of light from hallways below proves it.  Despite the cores being perpendicular to each other, the same basic light would appear.  Note that the light from WTC 1 on the left is not coming directly through the hallway, the angle viewed is slightly off alignmnt for that.  IT is reflected off the inside of the concrete core that was formed with a breakdown steel form leaving a very smooth surface and capable of reflecting.



The photo above is taken after the first photo in this post. It is looking east. Notice the antenna on WTC1 to the left and the roof looks to be reached on WTC2 on the right. The core of WTC1 has been enclosed in the gypsum planking at this point. Here are some blueprints that I marked up as to why see the silhouettes you see. 

This is the 83rd floor blueprint. Noticed that if you enclosed the areas I mark, you would get the same silhouettes you see in the photo in the upper portion of WTC1. A thicker silhouette on the right and a thinner one on the left.





Here is a blueprint of the 64th floor. Notice the open corridor has shifted. Now you should see a thicker silhouette on the left and a thinner silhouette on the right in the middle of WTC1. Just like you do.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have sttoped to a level unequaled by photoshopping lobby photos of WTC 2.  I've made a page about the photoshopping with all the evidence when gamit colluded with the admin of breackfornews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoshop!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaahahahaha!!!
> 
> when shown proof you simply deny it as being photoshopped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I show proof of photoshopping.  The footbridge appearing to be outside to make this lobby photo of WTC 2 appear as WTC 1 *bleeds through the periemter columns.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshopping evidence prove, gamit is part of the same conspircy to deceive as you are.  Your behavior proves it.  Agents on the same team supporting each others frauds, ......... with nothing but lies, deception and manipulation.
Click to expand...


Here is a photo of WTC1's lobby. Chris, why are there bunches of turnstiles in the small "wall" surrounding the core? To let people in to the "non-accessible walls"?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> photoshop!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaahahahaha!!!
> 
> when shown proof you simply deny it as being photoshopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show proof of photoshopping.  The footbridge appearing to be outside to make this lobby photo of WTC 2 appear as WTC 1 *bleeds through the perimeter columns.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshopping evidence prove, gamit is part of the same conspircy to deceive as you are.  Your behavior proves it.  Agents on the same team supporting each others frauds, ......... with nothing but lies, deception and manipulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of WTC1's lobby. Chris, why are there bunches of turnstiles in the small "wall" surrounding the core? To let people in to the "non-accessible walls"?
Click to expand...


The fact is that the footbridge lobby bleeds through the perimeter columns, not possible with a real photo.  So your point about turnstiles is meaningless, except that it shows you have no evidence from 9-11showing steel core columns so you have to fabricate something.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many hallways did WTC2 have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two in each direction.  I assume this is the north face of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thin blue lines indicate edges of hall openings.  The heavy blue are entire openings.   The photo seems to have been takns from the east face of WTC 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's look at your photo shall we? You seem to enjoy making false claims and presenting evidence that is CLEARLY incorrect. The red lines in your annotated photo represent what you claim to be the core corners. You just aren't very bright are you.
> 
> Answer me this. The length of the perimeter walls are 208' long. You claim that the long axis core wall (which would be the right side, or west side, of the supposed core wall in your photo, inside the tower) is 154' in length. I annotated the photo even further below. Look at the light blue lines I added. How is it that the distance between them for your supposed core corners, represented by red lines, is SMALLER than the distance between the light blue lines which I use to represent the outside perimeter columns?
Click to expand...


I agree that the distances do not work, but that it only means that I've not analysed a difficult photo correctly relating  to what is seen back inside the floors, which face it is on, if it is an opening, core corner, column or what.  The fact is that the explanation of light is consistent between the two (1), (2) silhouette images generally.

The fact that the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding means the perpetrators empower your argument and the FEMA deception.

The photo above does not show steel core columns, that is certain.  Just as this one below does not nor the silhouette images and the one below absolutely has to IF a core of steel core columns existed.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I agree that the distances do not work, but that it only means that I've not analysed a difficult photo correctly





You admit yet again that you do not know what you are looking at. You're just like Terral.

Priceless.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the distances do not work, but that it only means that I've not analysed a difficult photo correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You admit yet again that you do not know what you are looking at. You're just like Terral.
> 
> Priceless.
Click to expand...


The perpetrator of mass murder would appreciate that you've said that, because you have no evidence.  Terrals information is useless.

The information of the FEMA deception,

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.

invalidates the cause of death, meaning it is better than immediately useful.  As soon as law enforcement of New York is informed, their duty is to determine if the deception actually happened, which is easily shown and has been shown hundreds of times here, then to see that a proper analysis of what has been presented as collapse is effected by the deception.

I know what I'm looking at and to say the core is concrete works far better that steel core columns.  Just because the cutoffs of the concrete core corners are so hard to discern does not mean that my basic analysis is in error.

This image totally disproves steel core columns because they would have to be continuous and this shows an interuption.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> This image totally disproves steel core columns because they would have to be continuous and this shows an interuption.



There's no interruption.


----------



## candycorn

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the distances do not work, but that it only means that I've not analysed a difficult photo correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You admit yet again that you do not know what you are looking at. You're just like Terral.
> 
> Priceless.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *



Why does he debunk your claim that the concrete core was poured 6 floors BEHIND the steel being erected in the core?

He says the exact opposite!

Here is what you say from your own site. 



> The steel framework of perimeter columns, interior box columns and floors was built up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete core being constructed inside of the steel frame obscuring the core construction from view.


----------



## Fizz

this is a concrete core.





this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center.


----------



## Fizz

this is a concrete core.





this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center.


----------



## Fizz

hey. i just noticed something. a concrete core would need to be continuous, right?

well, in the bottom picture of the steel core being built they are already attaching the trusses for the next floor to the steel core. the floor below it already has the flooring continuing inside the core. that makes it IMPOSSIBLE for the concrete core to be a continuous structure and completely disproves your concrete core claim. 

here it is again.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. From on old site of yours.



> Both the WTC 1 & WTC 2 towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed into rectangular cells that had elevators and stairways in them.



The Concrete Cores Of The WTC Towers

You now say that WTC2 had the elevators OUTSIDE the core and that WTC1 had the elevators inside the core.

Another contradiction. You keep changing your story to fit the current questions being asked and can't keep track of what you've said in the past.

Very telling.


----------



## Gamolon

Another contradiction by you Chris.



> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular cells. By watching a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers I learned the details needed to analyze what has happened and what photos show us.
> 
> I have met a civil engineer who remembers the documentary aired on another cable educational channel in 1995 and remembers the concrete core as they are shown above and labeled "ACTUAL CORE OF WTC TOWERS",



Demolition, the truth of 9-11

Here you claim that BOTH towers had the supposed "4 rectangular celled concrete core". No mention of the cores being "radically different" here. Could it be you changed your story to the cores being different because of the express elevator access issue I have brought up.

Hmmmm


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Another contradiction by you Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular cells. By watching a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers I learned the details needed to analyze what has happened and what photos show us.
> 
> I have met a civil engineer who remembers the documentary aired on another cable educational channel in 1995 and remembers the concrete core as they are shown above and labeled "ACTUAL CORE OF WTC TOWERS",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition, the truth of 9-11
> 
> Here you claim that BOTH towers had the supposed "4 rectangular celled concrete core". No mention of the cores being "radically different" here. Could it be you changed your story to the cores being different because of the express elevator access issue I have brought up.
> 
> Hmmmm
Click to expand...


Yes, that is text dating back 5 years.  I will revise it.  Elsewhere it is clarified.

Descriptions of the differences are very difficult because I'm not exactly sure at which elevations the core changed.   I'm working on getting some good depcitions done that show the structure while also noting the unknowns.

Defeating your photoshopping and the the elevator issue you had to rely on with no evidence did require some thought.  I knew the differences basically but hadn't thought much on exactly how the central pedastal of WTC 2 connected to the core walls with adequate strength.  It is no wonder they built a prototype as a rocket launch pad at cape canaveral to test the design.
It seems I remember that it was determined to be stronger than the base of WTC 1 core despite having the openings.

Finally the configuration was visible in the elevator entries of WTC 2 when observing video.  The elevator car itself is about 8 feet back.  There is about 4 feet alone just in the stainless doors

Your entire presentation is completely contradicted by independently verified evidence showing the concrete core.  Someone working from memory, gathering up independent pieces of information in the vacuum created by the perpetrators with the post 9-11 psyops is bound to have some inconsistencies.

That Wiki picked up "Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992"






and Robertsons interview of September 13, 2001 by Newsweek indicates they checked them out, and got "undecieved".

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-undeceived-about-towers-core-structure.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Descriptions of the differences are very difficult because I'm not exactly sure at which elevations the core changed.   I'm working on getting some good depcitions done that show the structure while also noting the unknowns.



well just feel free to make up anything you like. there is no concrete core so anything you say is fiction anyway. its not like it needs to be accurate. if it was accurate it would say its a steel core. 

oh, and pay your child support you deadbeat dad. you walked out on your kids and failed to provide for your children.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Descriptions of the differences are very difficult because I'm not exactly sure at which elevations the core changed.   I'm working on getting some good depictions done that show the structure while also noting the unknowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well just feel free to make up anything you like. there is no concrete core so anything you say is fiction anyway.
Click to expand...


The reverse of what you say is true, as usual.

If there were steel core columns, they would be seen in the core on 9-11, and they are never seen.  The core area is always empty surrounded by concrete walls, or parts of them when seen.

The west concrete core walls of WTC 1 left of the spire, formed by an interior box column, one of 24 surrounding the core structure.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If there were steel core columns, they would be seen in the core on 9-11, and they are never seen.  The core area is always empty surrounded by concrete walls, or parts of them when seen.
> 
> The west concrete core walls of WTC 1 left of the spire, formed by an interior box column, one of 24 surrounding the core structure.



i love how you show pictures of the steel core and say its concrete!! 

you really are a funny guy.....

tell me again how you need information on a piece of paper from 1876 before you can get medical treatment!! thats one of my favorites too!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were steel core columns, they would be seen in the core on 9-11, and they are never seen.  The core area is always empty surrounded by concrete walls, or parts of them when seen.
> 
> The west concrete core walls of WTC 1 left of the spire, formed by an interior box column, one of 24 surrounding the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how you show pictures of the steel core and say its concrete!!
> 
> you really are a funny guy.....
> 
> tell me again how you need information on a piece of paper from 1876 before you can get medical treatment!! thats one of my favorites too!!
Click to expand...


yeah, i wondered what those old records had anything to do with him paying his child support too
but didnt dare ask because he is so fucking insane


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were steel core columns, they would be seen in the core on 9-11, and they are never seen.  The core area is always empty surrounded by concrete walls, or parts of them when seen.
> 
> The west concrete core walls of WTC 1 left of the spire, formed by an interior box column, one of 24 surrounding the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how you show pictures of the steel core and say its concrete!!
Click to expand...


The only steel is on the right.  The left side is too thick to be steel, and left of it is the empty core. 


Basically you demonstrate you are not competent to define what is seen, or, ....... more likely, the concrete core is vital to understanding mass murder and you are working to keep that secret.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another contradiction by you Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular cells. By watching a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers I learned the details needed to analyze what has happened and what photos show us.
> 
> I have met a civil engineer who remembers the documentary aired on another cable educational channel in 1995 and remembers the concrete core as they are shown above and labeled "ACTUAL CORE OF WTC TOWERS",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition, the truth of 9-11
> 
> Here you claim that BOTH towers had the supposed "4 rectangular celled concrete core". No mention of the cores being "radically different" here. Could it be you changed your story to the cores being different because of the express elevator access issue I have brought up.
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is text dating back 5 years.  I will revise it.  Elsewhere it is clarified.
Click to expand...


You are a complete idiot.

You have been saying that you got all this information from a damn video you supposedly saw. Are you saying that the video changed since that time???!!!

Who the hell are you kidding? The reason you keep making mistakes and contradictions is the fact that you keep changing your story in order to appear to be correct when debating someone who finds a major flaw in your evidence.

That four-celled core is something supposedly described in detail in the video you claim you saw. You claimed that both towers were the same. Then you claim that the tower's cores are radically different because people found a major flaw in your core description being that you placed the core walls where the express elevators are supposed to be.

You make up some bullshit explanation that the renters didn't like the access for the elevators being inside the core, so they changed the design, during the actual construction nonetheless, to put the elevators on the outside of the core for WTC2.

Basically you're full of shit and you have been exposed on numerous levels.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another contradiction by you Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular cells. By watching a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers I learned the details needed to analyze what has happened and what photos show us.
> 
> I have met a civil engineer who remembers the documentary aired on another cable educational channel in 1995 and remembers the concrete core as they are shown above and labeled "ACTUAL CORE OF WTC TOWERS",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition, the truth of 9-11
> 
> Here you claim that BOTH towers had the supposed "4 rectangular celled concrete core". No mention of the cores being "radically different" here. Could it be you changed your story to the cores being different because of the express elevator access issue I have brought up.
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that is text dating back 5 years.  I will revise it.  Elsewhere it is clarified.
Click to expand...


And what changed you descriptions over those 5 years Chris? You supposedly got all your information from the documentary that discussed the cores in detail? Did they make revision to the video? That's a major change in your story to go from both towers having a four-celled concrete core that contained all elevators and stairwells to claiming that the cores of the towers were radically different. 

Where did you get the information that the towers design was changed when the renters complained about elevator access? You say that WTC1's core had the core surrounding all the elevators and stairwells and that WTC2's core had the express elevators around the core.

Please provide this information that changed your description or you will be considered a liar. 



Christophera said:


> Descriptions of the differences are very difficult because I'm not exactly sure at which elevations the core changed.   I'm working on getting some good depcitions done that show the structure while also noting the unknowns.



No the core changes at different elevations? A while back you gave me dimensions and a drawing. Then you claimed the outside wall of the core tapered from 17' or 12' thick to 2' thick at the top of the towers and that the inside wall stayed plumb. 

Now it changes? 



Christophera said:


> Defeating your photoshopping and the the elevator issue you had to rely on with no evidence did require some thought.  I knew the differences basically but hadn't thought much on exactly how the central pedastal of WTC 2 connected to the core walls with adequate strength.



Wait a minute! You mean you didn't know any of this before? How the fuck is that possible? So basically you're just making this crap up as you go along?

Let me ask you this. Do you have any proof whatsoever on how the core of WTC2 is supposed to look or are you just guessing?

I already know the answer.



Christophera said:


> It is no wonder they built a prototype as a rocket launch pad at cape canaveral to test the design.
> It seems I remember that it was determined to be stronger than the base of WTC 1 core despite having the openings.



A prototype for the tower's core? You have any proof whatsoever of that claim or are you justr making shit up again?



Christophera said:


> Finally the configuration was visible in the elevator entries of WTC 2 when observing video.  The elevator car itself is about 8 feet back.  There is about 4 feet alone just in the stainless doors
> 
> Your entire presentation is completely contradicted by independently verified evidence showing the concrete core.  Someone working from memory, gathering up independent pieces of information in the vacuum created by the perpetrators with the post 9-11 psyops is bound to have some inconsistencies.



Find me one person who worked at the towers who says that the cores were different. Find me one person who worked at the towers who says the all the elevators of WTC1 were accessible from inside the core ONLY and that the express elevators were accessed from OUTSIDE the core. I have spoken with people who worked there and explained your garbage. They say you are full of shit and are completely out of you mind.

Why haven't you discussed this with anyone who worked there?

You're a damn coward. You KNOW the answer.

Is the engineer you speak of Harold Hill? Is that the one? I have recently written him and am awaiting his answer. I am waiting to see what he says about you using his supposed written declaration as proof that his cores existed as you claim. I am waiting to see what he says about the fact that you said he was afraid to say anything about the cores and yet you published his written declaration on a couple of public forums as support for your core and it being laden with explosives.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Finally the configuration was visible in the elevator entries of WTC 2 when observing video.  The elevator car itself is about 8 feet back.  There is about 4 feet alone just in the stainless doors



So now you are verify the dimension of the express elevators that I gave you months ago and you claimed were false?

How funny!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the configuration was visible in the elevator entries of WTC 2 when observing video.  The elevator car itself is about 8 feet back.  There is about 4 feet alone just in the stainless doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you are verify the dimension of the express elevators that I gave you months ago and you claimed were false?
> 
> How funny!
Click to expand...


No, I only state the outside face of the car was about 8 feet from the outside core face, enough thickness for the concrete core.






Post an mage of the supposed steel core columns clearly in the core area on 9-11.  That will mean you have evidence.

This is about as clear as it gets, and it shows an empty core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> Post an mage of the supposed steel core columns clearly in the core area on 9-11.  That will mean you have evidence.


you've been shown many times. you even post pictures of the steel core on 9/11 and claim its concrete!!!

show one picture of the concrete core during construction. just ONE.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No, I only state the outside face of the car was about 8 feet from the outside core face, enough thickness for the concrete core.



Based on what photo?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No, I only state the outside face of the car was about 8 feet from the outside core face, enough thickness for the concrete core.



Your supposed core wall is 12' thick as you have said many times. You have said that the core columns SURROUNDED the core. How long were the core columns? 3' long? That leaves 5' feet between the elevator doors that faced the lobby and the inside column face.

Pull your head out of your ass already.

Your core does not fit. Plain and simple. 

Please provide proof that the design was changed due to renters complaining about elevator access. Please provide proof of WTC2's core being a pedestal. Please provide proof of the missile structure being a prototype for the concrete cores.


----------



## Gamolon

Here's a photo of the express elevator access. Show me where 12' of concrete wall is supposed to fit.





Here's an annotated version. There is NO way the face of that elevator is 8' back. more like 4 1/2' back. That makes more sense since the large core column to the right of the man I dimensioned is 36" in length.






Once again, you fail to get something correct.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And you failed to recognize that the steel inside the core is *elevator guide rail support steel*, easily identified in the closest photo showing the methods of joining them.  Left and right of the central crane is the tops of the support steel with butt plates on them.



Can you prove to me that those columns AREN'T deep fillet welded together in addition to having splice/butt plates? 

I fail to see your reasoning as to why splice/butt plates are not used for column connections especially when the columns connected can be welded together. 

Hmmmm.

Could they have used the splice/butt plates to align the columns together and then weld them?

You need to provide a better picture of that plate connection. You cannot just make assumptions from a blurry, distant photo. Seems to be your methodology when making your OWN claims about what something is or isn't. Post a blurry picture and then make claims. You do it with the supposed 3'x7' hallway, the spire and concrete core, rebar, the WTC2 core, etc. All blurry and non-distinct. Never a clear photo.

Funny how that works. You don't even have any evidence to back up what you claim are in your photos.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> already debunked this. you got anything new? you just keep saying the same whacky and untrue shit over and over again. we showed you the steel core going up and we showed you the steel core after it came down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your words indicate the opposite as usual.  Or you failed to define the steel structure surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you failed to recognize that the steel inside the core is *elevator guide rail support steel*, easily identified in the closest photo showing the methods of joining them.  Left and right of the central crane is the tops of the support steel with butt plates on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core column".
> 
> And you cmopletely failed to show the supposed steel core columns standing in the core area on 9-11 as I am easily able to show concrete standing as the core on 9-11.
Click to expand...


where are the rebar cages.....could you point to what you think are elevator guide rails.....how come the haven't poured the concret core in just below the floor you can see.....


----------



## DiveCon

World Trade Center: A Modern Marvel (DVD) NEW/Sealed - eBay (item 360201881094 end time Dec-25-09 12:12:26 PST)


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> World Trade Center: A Modern Marvel (DVD) NEW/Sealed - eBay (item 360201881094 end time Dec-25-09 12:12:26 PST)



These are images, just like your ebay DVD contains images.  These we can see right here and now and they have indepedent verification that has not been reasonably been discounted from the buildings engineer on September 13, 2001.











seriously


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Trade Center: A Modern Marvel (DVD) NEW/Sealed - eBay (item 360201881094 end time Dec-25-09 12:12:26 PST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are images, just like your ebay DVD contains images.  These we can see right here and now and they have indepedent verification that has not been reasonably been discounted from the buildings engineer on .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously
Click to expand...

listen you dumbfucking moron
its a DOCUMENTARY ON THE CONSTRUCTION of the WTC
buy the fucking thing and watch it and get edumacated for a fucking change


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> has not been reasonably been discounted from the buildings engineer on



holy fuck, you are an idiot. you of all people should not be talking about reason. you have no concept of reason.

you denied your children child support for 15 years!! you are a deadbeat dad. you think some paper from 1876 is required before you can get medical treatment.

THE BUILDING CORE WAS STEEL. THE PICTURES ALL SHOW A STEEL CORE. THE CONSTRUCTION WORKERS SAY IT WAS A STEEL CORE. THE ARCHITECT SAYS IT WAS A STEEL CORE.  THE PLANS SAY IT WAS A STEEL CORE.


----------



## DiveCon

here's another one for ya

World Trade Center Contruction Footage On Dvd - eBay (item 250536173715 end time Dec-23-09 17:59:44 PST)

it will show NO CONCRETE ABOVE GRADE IN THE CORE


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> has not been reasonably been discounted from the buildings engineer on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck, you are an idiot. you of all people should not be talking about reason. you have no concept of reason.
Click to expand...


You have not provided a reason for the September 13, 2001 article to not be corrected.  Since that is true, it is correct.  It is logical to assume it would be as the deaths of 3,000 people was attributed to the buildings demise.  The buildings engineer would be very conscious of liability and be certain the article was correct.

Images from 9-11 confirm a concrete core.






An engineer certified in 12 states confirms the concrete core.   August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

The east wall of the WTC 1 core wall is seen falling into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> has not been reasonably been discounted from the buildings engineer on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck, you are an idiot. you of all people should not be talking about reason. you have no concept of reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

lies removed

oops, that post was ALL lies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck, you are an idiot. you of all people should not be talking about reason. you have no concept of reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lies removed
> 
> oops, that post was ALL lies
Click to expand...


No resonable evidence supporting your position agent.  Null post.

Disinformation does not replace evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> lies removed
> 
> oops, that post was ALL lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No resonable evidence supporting your position agent.  Null post.
> 
> Disinformation does not replace evidence.
Click to expand...

yes, every post you make is a null post
you are quite delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> You have not provided a reason for the September 13, 2001 article to not be corrected.  Since that is true, it is correct.  It is logical to assume it would be as the deaths of 3,000 people was attributed to the buildings demise.  The buildings engineer would be very conscious of liability and be certain the article was correct.



you are wrong. i got an email back from Robertson stating that not only is it a steel core but that the newsweek article is WRONG. to say that he is somehow liable for a something a newsweek reporter says is simply idiotic. he doesnt care what that person says. two of his buildings just feel down and you think he is worried about a newsweek article? 

he also had some interesting things to say about you, stalker. 

now shut up and pay your child support!!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> lies removed
> 
> oops, that post was ALL lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No resonable evidence supporting your position agent.  Null post.
> 
> Disinformation does not replace evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, every post you make is a null post
> you are quite delusional
Click to expand...


Again you have no evidence agent.  Your post is a post nullified by that fact it attempts to prove something by insubstantiated denial and disinformation as the entire thread exhibits.

You are a conspirator in a misinformatiom/disinformation campaign seeking to conceal treason.

This, ......... is evidence of a concrete core structure and it is independently verified.  The brownish colored portion of the top of WTC 2 concrete core falling behind perimeter panels







It is brownish from 30 years of condensation and oxidization at the top of the concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No resonable evidence supporting your position agent.  Null post.
> 
> Disinformation does not replace evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, every post you make is a null post
> you are quite delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again you have no evidence agent.  Your post is a post nullified by that fact it attempts to prove something by insubstantiated denial and disinformation as the entire thread exhibits.
> 
> You are a conspirator in a misinformatiom/disinformation campaign seeking to conceal treason.
> 
> This, ......... is evidence of a concrete core structure and it is independently verified.  The brownish colored portion of the top of WTC 2 concrete core falling behind perimeter panels
> 
> 
> 
> It is brownish from 30 years of condensation and oxidization at the top of the concrete tube.
Click to expand...

again, for the thousandth time, showing a piece of flooring falling is not proof of a concrete core
you fail
you fucking disgusting deadbeat piece of shit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Trade Center: A Modern Marvel (DVD) NEW/Sealed - eBay (item 360201881094 end time Dec-25-09 12:12:26 PST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are images, just like your ebay DVD contains images.  These we can see right here and now and they have indepedent verification that has not been reasonably been discounted from the buildings engineer on .
> seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> listen you dumbfucking moron
> its a DOCUMENTARY ON THE CONSTRUCTION of the WTC
> buy the fucking thing and watch it and get edumacated for a fucking change
Click to expand...


Does it have this image in it?  It would be a waste in this discussion because IT IS the core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are images, just like your ebay DVD contains images.  These we can see right here and now and they have indepedent verification that has not been reasonably been discounted from the buildings engineer on .
> seriously
> 
> 
> 
> listen you dumbfucking moron
> its a DOCUMENTARY ON THE CONSTRUCTION of the WTC
> buy the fucking thing and watch it and get edumacated for a fucking change
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it have this image in it?  It would be a waste in this discussion because IT IS the core of WTC 2.
Click to expand...


still proving what a DUMBFUCK you are
was that image from the CONSTRUCTION????


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seek out professional help before you hurt someone
actually, someone ought to lock your ass up for harrassing 9/11 victims and for filing frivolous lawsuits


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> listen you dumbfucking moron
> its a DOCUMENTARY ON THE CONSTRUCTION of the WTC
> buy the fucking thing and watch it and get edumacated for a fucking change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have this image in it?  It would be a waste in this discussion because IT IS the core of WTC 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still proving what a DUMBFUCK you are
> was that image from the CONSTRUCTION????
> 
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> seek out professional help before you hurt someone
> actually, someone ought to lock your ass up for harrassing 9/11 victims and for filing frivolous lawsuits
Click to expand...


Using images NOT from construction assures there's been no filtering.  No selectivity as disinformation agents would want used in servce to the perpetrators interest of evading detection..

You are welcome to use whatever images NOT from construction or from 9-11 you may find to substantiate the steel core columns.

This one shows what can only be rebar, and has never been reasonably defined as anything else.  It also shows the core completely empty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have this image in it?  It would be a waste in this discussion because IT IS the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still proving what a DUMBFUCK you are
> was that image from the CONSTRUCTION????
> 
> 
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> seek out professional help before you hurt someone
> actually, someone ought to lock your ass up for harrassing 9/11 victims and for filing frivolous lawsuits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using images NOT from construction assures there's been no filtering.  No selectivity as disinformation agents would want used in servce to the perpetrators interest of evading detection..
> 
> You are welcome to use whatever images NOT from construction or from 9-11 you may find to substantiate the steel core columns.
> 
> This one shows what can only be rebar, and has never been reasonably defined as anything else.  It also shows the core completely empty.
Click to expand...

wrong, that image shows something you CAN NOT BE SURE OF
except that it ISNT rebar, because NONE WAS USED IN CONSTRUCTION

and we(myself and many others) have shown you TONS of photos from 9/11 that show steel columns
you are just too fucking delusional to admit it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Using images NOT from construction assures there's been no filtering.  No selectivity as disinformation agents would want used in servce to the perpetrators interest of evading detection..
> 
> You are welcome to use whatever images NOT from construction or from 9-11 you may find to substantiate the steel core columns.
> 
> This one shows what can only be rebar, and has never been reasonably defined as anything else.  It also shows the core completely empty.



there is no "filtering" going on, jackass. its all in your paranoid, deadbeat, excuse-making brain.

the oatmeal i had for breakfast had more common sense than you.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using images NOT from construction assures there's been no filtering.  No selectivity as disinformation agents would want used in servce to the perpetrators interest of evading detection..
> 
> You are welcome to use whatever images NOT from construction or from 9-11 you may find to substantiate the steel core columns.
> 
> This one shows what can only be rebar, and has never been reasonably defined as anything else.  It also shows the core completely empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no "filtering" going on, jackass. its all in your paranoid, deadbeat, excuse-making brain.
Click to expand...


Then show an image of WTC 1 between the 2nd sub level and the 2nd floor during construction.

Or show an image from inside the core when core hallways are being finished.  Such would show the needed diagonal bracing etc.  You have no plans, so get with it agent.

Or show the steel core columns in the core are on 9-11.

Here is the structural core of WTC 2 on 9-11.  Do you see any steel core columns?


----------



## Fizz

show any picture of any concrete core ever.

the picture above doesnt show concrete. concrete doesnt smoke. the other pictures you have showed on 9/11 also dont show concrete. its all in your head.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> show any picture of any concrete core ever.
> 
> the picture above doesnt show concrete. concrete doesnt smoke. the other pictures you have showed on 9/11 also dont show concrete. its all in your head.



You can tell that is smoke but cannot find any steel, .......... selectivity.  A trait of the disinfo agent.

More logically, dust because here, we do not see fire.






That is the same building perhaps 8 seconds earlier taken from a position about 120 degrees counterclockwise from the image at top and at about 1/3 the distance.  Do you see any fire to make the smoke?

Does steel smoke with fire?  Does steel burn?

The top image is dust and concrete agent.


----------



## Fizz

do you see any concrete core?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> show any picture of any concrete core ever.
> 
> the picture above doesnt show concrete. concrete doesnt smoke. the other pictures you have showed on 9/11 also dont show concrete. its all in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that is smoke but cannot find any steel, .......... selectivity.  A trait of the disinfo agent.
> 
> More logically, dust because here, we do not see fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same building perhaps 8 seconds earlier taken from a position about 120 degrees counterclockwise from the image at top and at about 1/3 the distance.  Do you see any fire to make the smoke?
> 
> Does steel smoke with fire?  Does steel burn?
> 
> The top image is dust and concrete agent.
Click to expand...

concrete doesnt burn dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> show any picture of any concrete core ever.
> 
> the picture above doesnt show concrete. concrete doesnt smoke. the other pictures you have showed on 9/11 also dont show concrete. its all in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell that is smoke but cannot find any steel, .......... selectivity.  A trait of the disinfo agent.
> 
> More logically, dust because here, we do not see fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the same building perhaps 8 seconds earlier taken from a position about 120 degrees counterclockwise from the image at top and at about 1/3 the distance.  Do you see any fire to make the smoke?
> 
> Does steel smoke with fire?  Does steel burn?
> 
> The top image is dust and concrete agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> concrete doesnt burn dumbfuck
Click to expand...


*Correct, there is no fire.*

*Fizz and you are working together.  You are answering for him when he screws up, and your answer imposes a confusion by answering a question not asked.
*

You are agents working to keep the secret of the methods of mass murder used on 9-11.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Here's a photo of the express elevator access. Show me where 12' of concrete wall is supposed to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an annotated version. There is NO way the face of that elevator is 8' back. more like 4 1/2' back. That makes more sense since the large core column to the right of the man I dimensioned is 36" in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you fail to get something correct.



Screwed up again eh Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Where's your proof that the butt/splice plates you refer to weren't also welded. Where's you proof that the columns joined using butt/splice plates weren't also welded together in addition to the splice plates?


----------



## Fizz

this is the deadbeat father's absolute proof of a concrete core. he keeps posting this over and over.

he says he can see that this is concrete. i have blown the picture up to show what he claims is a concrete core. a normal, sane person can see its impossible to make out any concrete in that picture.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> this is the deadbeat father's absolute proof of a concrete core. he keeps posting this over and over.
> 
> he says he can see that this is concrete. i have blown the picture up to show what he claims is a concrete core. a normal, sane person can see its impossible to make out any concrete in that picture.


but then Chris is neither normal or sane


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Just curious about something else. After all the years of you posting this photo with your annotattions...





Why is it just recently you "discovered" the 3'x7' utility hallway? What information did you find that backs up the fact that you THINK it's a hallway or are you once again just making shit up? It's funny, but every photo you interpret is like a damn inkspot picture left to be interpreted as whatever the viewer wants. 

You need to provide backup evidence to bolster your claims of what you think you see. Otherwise it's worth nothing.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of the express elevator access. Show me where 12' of concrete wall is supposed to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an annotated version. There is NO way the face of that elevator is 8' back. more like 4 1/2' back. That makes more sense since the large core column to the right of the man I dimensioned is 36" in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you fail to get something correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwed up again eh Chris?
Click to expand...


If you read what I wrote, I wrote about 4 feet to the door and 8' feet to the car, ........ agent.

What is the matter with you attempting to prove core columns by looking at elevators?

You must have no evidence whatsoever to support steel core columns and doing so is very important to your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

concrete





steel


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of the express elevator access. Show me where 12' of concrete wall is supposed to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an annotated version. There is NO way the face of that elevator is 8' back. more like 4 1/2' back. That makes more sense since the large core column to the right of the man I dimensioned is 36" in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you fail to get something correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwed up again eh Chris?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read what I wrote, I wrote about 4 feet to the door and 8' feet to the car, ........ agent.
> 
> What is the matter with you attempting to prove core columns by looking at elevators?
> 
> You must have no evidence whatsoever to support steel core columns and doing so is very important to your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder.
Click to expand...




So there's 4' between the elevator sliding doors and the actual elevator car?!?!?!

Holy shit that funny!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris. Just curious about something else. After all the years of you posting this photo with your annotattions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it just recently you "discovered" the 3'x7' utility hallway? What information did you find that backs up the fact that you THINK it's a hallway or are you once again just making shit up? It's funny, but every photo you interpret is like a damn inkspot picture left to be interpreted as whatever the viewer wants.
> 
> You need to provide backup evidence to bolster your claims of what you think you see. Otherwise it's worth nothing.


no shit, i see steel columns and no concrete in that photo
only a dfumbfuck would claim concrete in that photo

oh wait, its christopher a brown we are talking about
if you look up dumbfuck in the dictionary you will see a photo of him


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Screwed up again eh Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read what I wrote, I wrote about 4 feet to the door and 8' feet to the car, ........ agent.
> 
> What is the matter with you attempting to prove core columns by looking at elevators?
> 
> You must have no evidence whatsoever to support steel core columns and doing so is very important to your masters, the perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's 4' between the elevator sliding doors and the actual elevator car?!?!?!
> 
> Holy shit that funny!!!
Click to expand...

yeah, no kidding


----------



## Gamolon

Chris. Another change in your story from what you used to say?



> The core was 80 x 120 feet inside x 1300 + feet tall. The walls at the base of WTC 1 were 17 feet thick on the narrow axis end walls and 15 on the long side walls at the base as I remember. The top edge was 2 foot thick. WTC 2 walls at the base were a little narrower.



Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers? - Page 103 - JREF Forum

15' thick? Now you say 12' thick for the long axis walls? 

What gives? The folks that produced this supposed documentary are making mad revisions!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Also in that post above you mention the walls of WTC2 being just a bit thinner. When did you find out that the cores were radically different and that WTC2 was a pedestal shape with the express elevator on the OUTSIDE of the core?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Also in that post above you mention the walls of WTC2 being just a bit thinner. When did you find out that the cores were radically different and that WTC2 was a pedestal shape with the express elevator on the OUTSIDE of the core?


i just recently purchased a DVD documentary of the actual construction footage of the WTC as shot by GE
it was published back in the 70's, so it will have EVERYTHING that was there

so, unless Christophera wants to say it was planned back in the 60's and 70's(durning construction) to destroy the buildings, this should be an accurate showing of it
i hope to be able to pull some stills and short vids from it to post


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also in that post above you mention the walls of WTC2 being just a bit thinner. When did you find out that the cores were radically different and that WTC2 was a pedestal shape with the express elevator on the OUTSIDE of the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just recently purchased a DVD documentary of the actual construction footage of the WTC as shot by GE
> it was published back in the 70's, so it will have EVERYTHING that was there
Click to expand...


Is that the same PBS documentary or something entirely different?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *



Any reason your own witness debunks your claim of the concrete core being 7 floors behind the steel which is why  it was never seen?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also in that post above you mention the walls of WTC2 being just a bit thinner. When did you find out that the cores were radically different and that WTC2 was a pedestal shape with the express elevator on the OUTSIDE of the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just recently purchased a DVD documentary of the actual construction footage of the WTC as shot by GE
> it was published back in the 70's, so it will have EVERYTHING that was there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the same PBS documentary or something entirely different?
Click to expand...

something different


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Here's part of your annotated photo claiming that there is a 3'x7' utility hallway through your supposed concrete core wall.





Here's a better photo of that same area.





And another.





It's gypsum planking. The planking is set BETWEEN the horizontal columns on those photos. Just like we always have said. I see why you use blurry, distant photos all the time now. So you can "fake" people into seeing what you want them to see.

Nice tactic.


----------



## DiveCon

thats how it is with fucking moronic troofers
although Christopher A Brown is a "special" case


----------



## kyzr

The dead-beat is still trying to hustle his book.  On most forums that would get you and your thread tossed, especially if any moderator was paying attention to the thread in the last 200 pages.  Most moderators would have closed this stupid shit up long ago.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason your own witness debunks your claim of the concrete core being 7 floors behind the steel which is why  it was never seen?
Click to expand...

Do you think the witness can see what is happening in the core area from the sidewalk after the 5th floor?

You need actual evidence that is consistent with what you claim from 9-11.  This is consistent with what Robertson provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001






I've already proven with the 9-11 images that there are no steel core columns many times.  This one, a construction photo shows that what you claim, what FEMA claims is bunk.  This shows there are no continuous steel columns in the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason your own witness debunks your claim of the concrete core being 7 floors behind the steel which is why  it was never seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the witness can see what is happening in the core area from the sidewalk after the 5th floor?
> 
> You need actual evidence that is consistent with what you claim from 9-11.  This is consistent with what Robertson provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> I've already proven with the 9-11 images that there are no steel core columns many times.  This one, a construction photo shows that what you claim, what FEMA claims is bunk.  This shows there are no continuous steel columns in the core.
Click to expand...

do you even begin to understand that that photo DISproves your concrete core??????


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> do you even begin to understand that that photo DISproves your concrete core??????


dont be silly. he doesnt even understand that you dont need a paper from 1876 to get medical treatment.

he doesnt understand that parents need to SUPPORT THEIR CHILDREN.

fucking lowlife.....


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you even begin to understand that that photo DISproves your concrete core??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, this photo would not be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont be silly. he doesnt even understand that you dont need a paper from 1876 to get medical treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, divot could just take a lot of drugs to supress his criminal tendencies, they might help you too.
> 
> Then your drooling would match your communication skills.
> 
> 
> 
> You consistently ignore the violations of law by government.  First relating to the FEMA deception where the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling FEMA to deceive NIST, then subpoena law and Consitutional rights.
> 
> No legal action can be taken because the Counsty of santa barbara deprived my of subpoened information which would have brought plenty of income to pay.  Not to mention information psychology needed from a mass insanity in santa barbara in 1876 that sbco covered up, with the help of the judges and newspapers.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.htmll
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you even begin to understand that that photo DISproves your concrete core??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, this photo would not be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont be silly. he doesnt even understand that you dont need a paper from 1876 to get medical treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, divot could just take a lot of drugs to supress his criminal tendencies, they might help you too.
> 
> Then your drooling would match your communication skills.
> 
> 
> 
> You consistently ignore the violations of law by government.  First relating to the FEMA deception where the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling FEMA to deceive NIST, then subpoena law and Consitutional rights.
> 
> No legal action can be taken because the Counsty of santa barbara deprived my of subpoened information which would have brought plenty of income to pay.  Not to mention information psychology needed from a mass insanity in santa barbara in 1876 that sbco covered up, with the help of the judges and newspapers.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.htmll
Click to expand...

thanks for being such a fucking moron that gives the rest of us something to laugh at


----------



## Fizz

motion to squash - DENIED.

35 counts of contempt - GUILTY

$30,000 worth of back child support -DEADBEAT

showing pictures of a steel core and claiming its concrete - SENSELESS.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> motion to squash - DENIED.



You forget about the 3,000 that were murdered.  By doing so you expose you agenda as serving the interests of the perpetrators.

FEMA decieved NIST invalidating the cause of death.  You, in your psyops role, seek to evoke "emotional reasoning" to distract from the deprivation of due process in 3,000 murders.

The image below is conformed face page of a Motion to Strike the commissioners declaration because she erroneously declared the Motion to Strike was heard.  It wa not.  The sb county superior court, to protect the abusive commissioner from doing what she is, which is retaliating against me in family law court.  Below that is the text of the motion.

*The fact this face page is stamped "RECEIVED" violates due process. It should be stamped "FILED"  Essentially denying my right to correct the record or preserving erroneous information in the record.  It enables the judge to ignore it, and that is what he did.   The exact opposite of what a court is supposed to do.*









			
				MOTION TO STRIKE said:
			
		

> 2. The motion is based on this notice of motion and motion with its declaration and memoranda of points and authorities herein and on such evidence as may be presented at the hearing of the motion.
> 
> Date; Christopher A. Brown.
> 
> MOTION TO STRIKE; DECLARATION OF RESPONDENT
> 
> 3. The declaration filed in answer to respondents Amended Motion to Disqualify contains a false statement which does not respect the facts of the proceedings and if allowed to remain in the record can represent a substancial deprivation of rights.
> I Christopher A. Brown declare under penalty of perjury of the laws of perjury of the laws of the State of California the foregoing to be true and correct.
> Date; Christopher A. Brown.
> 
> MEMORANDA OF POINTS AND AUTHORITIES
> 
> 4. Respondent respectfully moves the Court to strike from the record the Declaration of Colleen Sterne on grounds that it presents false statements that will further confuse the record. As precedent for the declaration to be striken the respondent refers to WAIKIKI GALLERIA v. DFS GROUP, L.P. CV. NO. 07-00293 DAE-LEK, Filed 10/30/2007, in THE UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT FOR THE DISTRICT OF HAWAII; where the Court GRANTS Defendants&#8217; Motion to Strike and DENIES Plaintiffs&#8217; Motion to Strike because the commissioners declaration is not based on sufficient facts. This action is requested under California Cope of Civil Procedure 435 and 436(a).
> 
> SUPPORTING PLAINTIFF'S MOTION TO STRIKE.
> 
> 5. The declaration of the commissioner filed January 17 2008 on page 3, line 15-16 states, 6/22/06 BROWN filed a motion to Dismiss Contempt Proceedings and a Motion to Quash. A true statement.
> 
> On lines 17-18 the declaration states,
> 
> "On 9/26/06 BROWNS motions were denied in part, the Motion to Quash was sent to another judicial officer for hearing and was denied. "
> 
> The above statement is false. *The respondents Motion to Quash was never heard and never denied.* Under these facts, the commissioner is acting more as an adversary or advocate for petitioner, rather than as an expert who could be an impartial trier of fact in issue. The commissioner offers a conclusion to the respondents motion to quash not supported by the record. The commissioners declaration is not based on a factual basis and is therefore inadmissible.
> 
> PLAINTIFFS REQUEST FOR JUDICIAL NOTICE;
> 
> 6. Christopher A. Brown, the respondent in this legal action, under the provisions of; California Evidence Code section 452.
> 
> Matters which may be judicially noticed.
> 
> Judicial notice may be taken of the following matters..........
> 
> (b) and (c), "legislative enactment's of any state of the United States"
> 
> 7. Respondent requests that the court take judicial notice of
> 
> California Code of Civil Procedure §435 and §436.
> 
> CCP, §436: The court may, upon a motion made pursuant to Section 435, or at any time in its discretion, and upon terms it deems proper: (a) Strike out any irrelevant, false, or improper matter inserted in any pleading.
> 
> PRAYER
> 
> 8. Respondent prays that this Motion to Strike is granted and that if it is not granted the concurrently filed Motion for Evidentiary Hearing is granted in the alternative.
> 
> Respectfully submitted,
> 
> Date: pro per respondent, Christopher A. Brown,


----------



## Fizz

Blah blah blah......

you cant even tell the difference between steel and concrete and you want us to believe your version of events over the judge? sorry. your credibility is ZERO.

you were convicted.
motion to squash denied.


did you pay the child support you owe yet?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Blah blah blah......
> 
> you cant even tell the difference between steel and concrete



The fact is you don't even know structural steel or construction processes.  You never did identify the numbered elements.






Of course you work to protect the secret methods of mass murder, so wouldn't faithfully identify anything that went against the perpetrators interest.

The concrete tubular core of WTC 2.


----------



## Fizz

1 is steel
2 is steel
3 is steel

wheres the concrete?!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> 1 is steel
> 2 is steel
> 3 is steel
> 
> wheres the concrete?!!!



Error.  Null post.

America needs its Constitution.  Familes need closure, both require truth and justice.  You are clearly against all of it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 is steel
> 2 is steel
> 3 is steel
> 
> wheres the concrete?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error.  Null post.
> 
> America needs its Constitution.  Familes need closure, both require truth and justice.  You are clearly against all of it.
Click to expand...

more proof you are a fucking disgusting pig
and totally delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 is steel
> 2 is steel
> 3 is steel
> 
> wheres the concrete?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error.  Null post.
> 
> America needs its Constitution.  Familes need closure, both require truth and justice.  You are clearly against all of it.
Click to expand...


families need closure and therefore you are going to try to convince them that the steel core shown in every construction picture is really concrete and that explosives were encased in concrete 30 years earlier with the sole purpose of framing terrorists and fooling the public??????

WHERE IS THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!!! or do you need a piece of paper from 1876 before oyu can show that too?

sell your computer and pay off some of that child support you owe since 1993 you fucking deadbeat. TAKE CARE OF YOUR OWN FUCKING FAMILY BEFORE YOU START WORRYING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE'S FAMILIES!!

fucking insane dirtball........


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason your own witness debunks your claim of the concrete core being 7 floors behind the steel which is why  it was never seen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think the witness can see what is happening in the core area from the sidewalk after the 5th floor?
Click to expand...


Obviously you thought so.

What a dope.


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason your own witness debunks your claim of the concrete core being 7 floors behind the steel which is why  it was never seen?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the witness can see what is happening in the core area from the sidewalk after the 5th floor?
> 
> You need actual evidence that is consistent with what you claim from 9-11.  This is consistent with what Robertson provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> I've already proven with the 9-11 images that there are no steel core columns many times.  This one, a construction photo shows that what you claim, what FEMA claims is bunk.  This shows there are no continuous steel columns in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you even begin to understand that that photo DISproves your concrete core??????
Click to expand...


Chris.. Another bogus claim by you. They just keep coming. 



Here is your rendition of what you THINK the core of WTC1 looked like. Notice that your drawing shows hallway openings in the supposed concrete core wall every OTHER floor. They alternate with concrete walls (the blue and yellow walls). 





How come I can see light through EVERY floor in the center of the core where the hallways are? How come it's not "checkered" with light coming through every OTHER floor?

Your theory and it's evidence is falling apart everywhere now.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris. Here's part of your annotated photo claiming that there is a 3'x7' utility hallway through your supposed concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better photo of that same area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gypsum planking. The planking is set BETWEEN the horizontal columns on those photos. Just like we always have said. I see why you use blurry, distant photos all the time now. So you can "fake" people into seeing what you want them to see.
> 
> Nice tactic.



No answer Chris? Didn't think so. Your concrete core "ship" is sinking fast.

Utility hallway...

You are a complete ass.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris. Here's part of your annotated photo claiming that there is a 3'x7' utility hallway through your supposed concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No answer Chris? Didn't think so. Your concrete core "ship" is sinking fast.
> 
> Utility hallway...
> 
> You are a complete ass.
Click to expand...


Photos showing debris covering the concrete, ......... will always obscure the concrete.  I think the gypsum is where the hole is in your image.
Here is a piece of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall falling into the EMPTY core area.






Are the supposed steel core columns made from invisisteel?






In the above photo the fine elements standing are rebar.  There is NOTHING else they could be.  They are in a position that would be under the spire which is outside the core as is seen in the next post at the bottom image, with the end view of the concrete core wall having the spire to the right, outside the core.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the witness can see what is happening in the core area from the sidewalk after the 5th floor?
> 
> You need actual evidence that is consistent with what you claim from 9-11.  This is consistent with what Robertson provided to Newsweek on September 13, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> I've already proven with the 9-11 images that there are no steel core columns many times.  This one, a construction photo shows that what you claim, what FEMA claims is bunk.  This shows there are no continuous steel columns in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you even begin to understand that that photo DISproves your concrete core??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris.. Another bogus claim by you. They just keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your rendition of what you THINK the core of WTC1 looked like. Notice that your drawing shows hallway openings in the supposed concrete core wall every OTHER floor. They alternate with concrete walls (the blue and yellow walls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come I can see light through EVERY floor in the center of the core where the hallways are? How come it's not "checkered" with light coming through every OTHER floor?
Click to expand...


Note my drawing only shows the hallways every other floor then stops before getting to the top.  That sequence was below the 43rd floor where the heavy mechanical was.  The silhouette photo does not show below the 43rd.  I'm, not sure where, they were on every floor above that.

The important thing is that the steel core columns could not have been continuous as it shows an interruption that would have to cut them off.

On the far left is the empty core area.






On the right is structural steel.  Left of the that is an end view of the concrete core wall.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> [
> Note my drawing only shows the hallways every other floor then stops before getting to the top.  That sequence was below the 43rd floor where the heavy mechanical was.  The silhouette photo does not show below the 43rd.  I'm, not sure where, they were on every floor above that.



And where is your proof that this was the case below the 43rd floor? Are you just guessing again or do you have proof to back up your claim this time?

Do you have proof that the "elevator support" columns were not welded together in addition to having welded splice/butt plates? Where you proof on that?

Where is your proof that the core of WTC2 was radically redesigned to be different from WTC1 due to people not renting WTC1?

Where is your proof of the 3'x7' utility hallway in the concrete core wall that you suddenly discovered?

You have nothing and it's been shown. 

Keep changing your story dipshit. It makes you look all the more a fool.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> On the far left is the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is structural steel.  Left of the that is an end view of the concrete core wall.



Nope. Steel columns on both sides. Another blurry photo interpretation from you backed by no evidence.

Typical Chris.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Photos showing debris covering the concrete, ......... will always obscure the concrete.  I think the gypsum is where the hole is in your image.



Right. The hole is the same place your utility hallway was. Nothing more than gypsum planking missing. NOT a hallway. 

You've been exposed. NO CONCRETE CORE OR HALLWAY. You even admit it was where the gypsum planking is.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you even begin to understand that that photo DISproves your concrete core??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.. Another bogus claim by you. They just keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your rendition of what you THINK the core of WTC1 looked like. Notice that your drawing shows hallway openings in the supposed concrete core wall every OTHER floor. They alternate with concrete walls (the blue and yellow walls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come I can see light through EVERY floor in the center of the core where the hallways are? How come it's not "checkered" with light coming through every OTHER floor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note my drawing only shows the hallways every other floor then stops before getting to the top.  That sequence was below the 43rd floor where the heavy mechanical was.  The silhouette photo does not show below the 43rd.  I'm, not sure where, they were on every floor above that.
> 
> The important thing is that the steel core columns could not have been continuous as it shows an interruption that would have to cut them off.
> 
> On the far left is the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is structural steel.  Left of the that is an end view of the concrete core wall.
Click to expand...

wait, i thought you had been claiming that was rebar???
now its structural steel?
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos showing debris covering the concrete, ......... will always obscure the concrete.  I think the gypsum is where the hole is in your image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. The hole is the same place your utility hallway was. Nothing more than gypsum planking missing. NOT a hallway.
> 
> You've been exposed. NO CONCRETE CORE OR HALLWAY. You even admit it was where the gypsum planking is.
Click to expand...

he's just another dirtbag deadbeat


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.. Another bogus claim by you. They just keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your rendition of what you THINK the core of WTC1 looked like. Notice that your drawing shows hallway openings in the supposed concrete core wall every OTHER floor. They alternate with concrete walls (the blue and yellow walls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come I can see light through EVERY floor in the center of the core where the hallways are? How come it's not "checkered" with light coming through every OTHER floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note my drawing only shows the hallways every other floor then stops before getting to the top.  That sequence was below the 43rd floor where the heavy mechanical was.  The silhouette photo does not show below the 43rd.  I'm, not sure where, they were on every floor above that.
> 
> The important thing is that the steel core columns could not have been continuous as it shows an interruption that would have to cut them off.
> 
> On the far left is the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is structural steel.  Left of the that is an end view of the concrete core wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, i thought you had been claiming that was rebar???
> now its structural steel?
> LOL
Click to expand...




I didn't even think of that DiveCon. He claims that the view of the other side of this spire shows 3" diameter rebar on 4' centers. Now we're looking at steel?!

Thanks for pointing this out. Yet ANOTHER contradiction on what he thinks he sees. He's told so many lies that he just can't keep his shit straight anymore.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note my drawing only shows the hallways every other floor then stops before getting to the top.  That sequence was below the 43rd floor where the heavy mechanical was.  The silhouette photo does not show below the 43rd.  I'm, not sure where, they were on every floor above that.
> 
> The important thing is that the steel core columns could not have been continuous as it shows an interruption that would have to cut them off.
> 
> On the far left is the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is structural steel.  Left of the that is an end view of the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought you had been claiming that was rebar???
> now its structural steel?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of that DiveCon. He claims that the view of the other side of this spire shows 3" diameter rebar on 4' centers. Now we're looking at steel?!
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out. Yet ANOTHER contradiction on what he thinks he sees. He's told so many lies that he just can't keep his shit straight anymore.
Click to expand...

thats one thing he abounds in


----------



## Gamolon

Just another change in Chris pathetic concrete core lie. Up until November 16, 2007, Chris had been arguing that the core's were the same except for the thickness of the walls. He maintained that all elevator access was achieved from INSIDE the core in BOTH towers. After a posted an image of people accessing the elevators from the lobby from OUTSIDE the core, he finally admitted he was wrong.

The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo



			
				christophera said:
			
		

> It appears you have found an image of elevators accessed from the outside of the core.
> 
> Which tower is the image from?
> 
> My information is specifically about WTC 1. The "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" did not show the finished towers, but I remember it stating that the elevators could only be accessed from inside the core.



So, seeing that the access to the elevators argument was very detrimental to his core theory, he quickly whipped up the "cores were radically different" crap to save face and keep his theory alive for whatever reason. Truly pathetic. Now he makes up stories about how the design of the cores changed to allow access to the elevators from outside the core of WTC2 because the renters didn't want to rent any space from WTC1. The reason being that the elevator access was ONLY from the inside in WTC1.

Yet he provides no proof of this claim at all. It's just a continuous merry-go-round that Chris calls hit theory. 

All he does is change his story to fit the current argument and make himself look like he is correct. This has been going on for years now. He can't keep track of what he's told people so he makes mistakes everywhere.

What a joke.


----------



## Fizz

personally my favorite is how people were able to escape from the stuck elevator by using a squeegee and cutting through the gypsum and escape through a bathroom from inside the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

and some broke through to a stairway too
amazing how these people had super human strength to break through 12' of concrete, isnt it


----------



## DiveCon

and some broke through to a stairway too
amazing how these people had super human strength to break through 12' of concrete, isnt it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.. Another bogus claim by you. They just keep coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your rendition of what you THINK the core of WTC1 looked like. Notice that your drawing shows hallway openings in the supposed concrete core wall every OTHER floor. They alternate with concrete walls (the blue and yellow walls).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come I can see light through EVERY floor in the center of the core where the hallways are? How come it's not "checkered" with light coming through every OTHER floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note my drawing only shows the hallways every other floor then stops before getting to the top.  That sequence was below the 43rd floor where the heavy mechanical was.  The silhouette photo does not show below the 43rd.  I'm, not sure where, they were on every floor above that.
> 
> The important thing is that the steel core columns could not have been continuous as it shows an interruption that would have to cut them off.
> 
> On the far left is the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is structural steel.  Left of the that is an end view of the concrete core wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait, i thought you had been claiming that was rebar???
> now its structural steel?
> LOL
Click to expand...


No, that is the spire, the rebar is seen last n the series and is behind the dust and building in the above if it has been exposed yet.

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note my drawing only shows the hallways every other floor then stops before getting to the top.  That sequence was below the 43rd floor where the heavy mechanical was.  The silhouette photo does not show below the 43rd.  I'm, not sure where, they were on every floor above that.
> 
> The important thing is that the steel core columns could not have been continuous as it shows an interruption that would have to cut them off.
> 
> On the far left is the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the right is structural steel.  Left of the that is an end view of the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, i thought you had been claiming that was rebar???
> now its structural steel?
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is the spire, the rebar is seen last n the series and is behind the dust and builing in the above if it has been exposed yet.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
Click to expand...

all the same thing from different angles and distances


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> all the same thing from different angles and distances



and no concrete core in any of them....


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the same thing from different angles and distances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete core in any of them....
Click to expand...

nope, none at all


----------



## kyzr

I keep wondering if anyone was stupid enough to buy Mr. Brown's conspiracy book??  

This is the dumbest conspiracy I've ever seen.  No one in their right mind can say that there were concrete shear walls when there were none.  None were designed, none were built, and none are seen in any debris photos.

He'd be better off writing a book on how to be a deadbeat.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the same thing from different angles and distances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete core in any of them....
Click to expand...


The concrete core was supposed to look like this on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the same thing from different angles and distances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete core in any of them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete core was supposed to look like this on 9-11.
Click to expand...

except there is no concrete there, dumbfuck
what you see is the steel and gypsum wall planks blocking the light in the middle of a dust cloud


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> all the same thing from different angles and distances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete core in any of them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete core was supposed to look like this on 9-11.
Click to expand...


you keep showing that picture as if it shows any concrete at all. it doesnt.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no concrete core in any of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core was supposed to look like this on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep showing that picture as if it shows any concrete at all. it doesnt.
Click to expand...


But it looks precisely as it is supposed to.  I think that is impressive.  There are even shots where it is clearly seen even in parts exactly as it should be.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


>



hey look!! a steel core!!


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Fizz




----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey look!! a steel core!!
Click to expand...


Wrong, that thing on the left is not structural steel.  You obviously have NO IDEA of what you are talking about.

Try again, aren't there some official drawings or something that will tell you what to look for on 9-11?  If you find it, post it.


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey look!! a steel core!!
Click to expand...


Wrong, that thing on the left is not structural steel.  You obviously have NO IDEA of what you are talking about.

Try again, aren't there some official drawings or something that will tell you what to look for on 9-11?  If you find it, post it.



Fizz said:


>



That is not an official drawing and it is not one of the Twins.  Your efforts to confuse and evade only make you action working to conceal the methods of mass murder more obvious.


----------



## Fizz

so show me the concrete core... i see steel and i see the verizon building. i dont see any concrete. 

WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?


----------



## kyzr

1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3

2.  Here is one more link, from "The Guardian" which should be a very neutral source of information.
World Trade Center Demolition.
No mention of concrete walls.  Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:

3. if there was a "secret method of mass murder" what was it, and why wait around for jets to hit the towers, why not just knock them down in a wind storm and kill 250,000?
<the jet impacts caused the collapses, Robertson agrees with NIST>

4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?
<do you still cling to the "concrete wall conspiracy" or do you accept that the jets caused the collapses, and no structural concrete walls were there>

5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. What knocked them down if it wasn't the jet impacts? <the towers were fine until the jets hit them>

6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls?  If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?

7. Army demolition experts would be needed to carry about 158 tons of explosives into the WTC Towers and Building-7, then they would need to remove the architectural coverings to expose the steel columns and floor trusses, set large packs of explosives, and then string miles of wire to some type of detonator.  ALL UNNOTICED BY THE OCCUPANTS AND BUILDING SECURITY.  HOW STUPID IS THIS THEORY??

8. If Army guys wouldn't rig the WTC for super secret demolition then Bush or Cheney would need to sneak SNs into the country to rig the explosives into the WTC AND AGAIN BE UNNOTICED.  Is this your "secret method"?


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00).



Yea, ....... and it is s. jones saying  it, AND there is a an edit cutting of Robertson.

If a person loops it by clicking in prograss bar, the edit becomes obvious.  The interview was a scam.  Listen to Robertson at 3:12, it sounds like jones is interuppting, but when you loop it you can tell there is more there.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3

Earlier Robertson is turned off while jones talks right where Robertson would speak truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, ....... and it is s. jones saying  it, AND there is a an edit cutting of Robertson.
> 
> If a person loops it by clicking in prograss bar, the edit becomes obvious.  The interview was a scam.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
Click to expand...

LIAR
you keep proving yourself a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, ....... and it is s. jones saying  it, AND there is a an edit cutting of Robertson.
> 
> If a person loops it by clicking in prograss bar, the edit becomes obvious.  The interview was a scam.  Listen to Robertson at 3:12, it sounds like jones is interuppting, but when you loop it you can tell there is more there.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> Earlier Robertson is turned off while jones talks right where Robertson would speak truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> you keep proving yourself a fucking idiot
Click to expand...


Null post agent.

Robertson gave correct information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, ....... and it is s. jones saying  it, AND there is a an edit cutting of Robertson.
> 
> If a person loops it by clicking in prograss bar, the edit becomes obvious.  The interview was a scam.  Listen to Robertson at 3:12, it sounds like jones is interuppting, but when you loop it you can tell there is more there.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> Earlier Robertson is turned off while jones talks right where Robertson would speak truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> you keep proving yourself a fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Null post agent.
> 
> Robertson gave correct information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.
Click to expand...

LIAR
newsweak got it WRONG
and thats not new


----------



## Fizz

Robertson himself says newsweek got it wrong and didnt get the info from him.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Robertson himself says newsweek got it wrong and didnt get the info from him.



No evidence posted agent.  Null post.  the concrete core looks exactly as it should on 9-11 confirming Newsweek correct.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson himself says newsweek got it wrong and didnt get the info from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence posted agent.  Null post.  the concrete core looks exactly as it should on 9-11 confirming Newsweek correct.
Click to expand...

newsweak is a piece of shit and so are you when you think that lying reporter got it right


----------



## Fizz

--double post deleted--


----------



## Fizz

your picture shows no concrete. Robertson sent me an email when i inquired about a "concrete core" and he pretty much called you a jackass.

the newsweek article isnt even quoting him. you lie and say it is. 

shut the fuck up you deadbeat moron and take care of your children for the first time in over 15 years.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> your picture shows no concrete. Robertson sent me an email when i inquired about a "concrete core" and he pretty much called you a jackass.
> 
> the newsweek article isnt even quoting him. you lie and say it is.
> 
> shut the fuck up you deadbeat moron and take care of your children for the first time in over 15 years.



Your evidence is missing and Newseek never corrected, quote or not, meaning you've been logically exposed as a liar.  You nor divot have aver provided a logical reason for the article to NOT be corrected when it involves the murder of 3,000 inncent people.

You have no problem with guliani taking he WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding, meaning you serve the FEMA deception while pretend to disprove a citizens deprivation of right.  You are exposed, ....... agent.

The mother lived on an estate in one of southern californias most exclusive communities, and collected extra money for gas to out of town doctors to get pharmacueticals.  You've been told these things, but prefer to support elite, official obstruction of justice.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

The doctrine of promissory estopple by citizens over corrupt government cannot be relenquished.  The clerks refuse to stamp filed pleadings because the pleadings expose major deprivations of due process of right in family law courts.

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

You've been told this but still seek, in your psyops to attempt marginalization of useful informatin.  This nation is still in great need of a due process cause of death.  The builings cannot be analysed for collapse without plans.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your evidence is missing and Newseek never corrected, quote or not, meaning you've been logically exposed as a liar.  You nor divot have aver provided a logical reason for the article to NOT be corrected when it involves the murder of 3,000 inncent people.


you dont bother to ask for a correction from the BBC that says it was a steel core.
BBC News | AMERICAS | How the World Trade Center fell

or from time magazine. 
Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com



Christophera said:


> You have no problem with guliani taking he WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding, meaning you serve the FEMA deception while pretend to disprove a citizens deprivation of right.  You are exposed, ....... agent.


the courts have made their decision and it is not illegal for whatever you ranting about. you dont like it then file a lawsuit or SHUT THE FUCK UP. nobody gives a shit except you.



Christophera said:


> The mother lived on an estate in one of southern californias most exclusive communities, and collected extra money for gas to out of town doctors to get pharmacueticals.  You've been told these things, but prefer to support elite, official obstruction of justice.


so what if their mother lived in an estate. IT IS STILL YOUR JOB TO SUPPORT YOUR KIDS AND YOU FAILED TO FOLLOW A COURT ORDER TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT. 

you are a proven criminal. you are a deadbeat dad. you didnt provide for your children. you are a disgusting person.... and i use that term loosely. 



Christophera said:


> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> The doctrine of promissory estopple by citizens over corrupt government cannot be relenquished.  The clerks refuse to stamp filed pleadings because the pleadings expose major deprivations of due process of right in family law courts.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html



your motion to squash was denied. you know that. i know that. why do you keep bringing it up? 

you werent denied due process. you got due process. they didnt agree with your claims.

they probably thought you were just as fucked up mentally as we do.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your evidence is missing and Newseek never corrected, quote or not, meaning you've been logically exposed as a liar.  You nor divot have aver provided a logical reason for the article to NOT be corrected when it involves the murder of 3,000 inncent people.
> 
> 
> 
> you dont bother to ask for a correction from the BBC that says it was a steel core.
> BBC News | AMERICAS | How the World Trade Center fell
> 
> or from time magazine.
> Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no problem with guliani taking he WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding, meaning you serve the FEMA deception while pretend to disprove a citizens deprivation of right.  You are exposed, ....... agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the courts have made their decision and it is not illegal for whatever you ranting about. you dont like it then file a lawsuit or SHUT THE FUCK UP. nobody gives a shit except you.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mother lived on an estate in one of southern californias most exclusive communities, and collected extra money for gas to out of town doctors to get pharmacueticals.  You've been told these things, but prefer to support elite, official obstruction of justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what if their mother lived in an estate. IT IS STILL YOUR JOB TO SUPPORT YOUR KIDS AND YOU FAILED TO FOLLOW A COURT ORDER TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT.
> 
> you are a proven criminal. you are a deadbeat dad. you didnt provide for your children. you are a disgusting person.... and i use that term loosely.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> The doctrine of promissory estopple by citizens over corrupt government cannot be relenquished.  The clerks refuse to stamp file pleadings because the pleadings expose major deprivations of due process of right in family law courts.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your motion to squash was denied.
Click to expand...


No and you have been informed.  The *MOTION TO STRIKE* which the clerk would not stamp "FILED" says it all.  Collusive deprivaton of due process by courts and family law clerks.






Most important, on 9-11 the concrete core is seen looking exactly as it should.





Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. said in his safety report, chapter 2.1.


----------



## Fizz

a paper you file in court isnt proof of anything. you could accuse the judge of being an reptilian and unable to speak english.

it doesnt mean its true, jackass. 

i would imagine the court clerk is just as sick and disgusted with you as we all are.

did you pay your child support yet?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> a paper you file in court




Hmmmm, must be an agent, has no regard for US Constitutional rights.  IT cannot notice the actual stamp on the paper.  The clerk would not stamp the paper "FILED", only recieved.  Due process, 14th amendment violation, prima facie proof of civil rights violations by the court.  The clerk is an officer of the court.






Most important for Amricans to understand is that FEMA deceived NIST about the core of the Twin towers.  FEMA said it was like this.






But on 9-11 this is what as seen for the core of WTC 2.


----------



## Fizz

so go to the supreme court, dude.... but first PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> so go to the supreme court, dude....



Been there, done that.  Trickery.  Deceptive instruction intended to prevent the public from attaining justice.

Examine a screenshot of the .PDF rules for in forma pauperis submission for a petition for Writ of Certiorari. Note that the word judgement is used.






Below is the an administrative office reference to time condition on filed with the Supreme court for Writ of Certiorari. Note that the word judgement is used.





Again we find that the word judgement is used.





And again the word judgement is used.





Those tricky judges of the ninth circuit fit in very nicely with the supreme courts "inconsistency" with its own instructions and federal law by sending out an order a week before, the second to last, or final judgement.






Then, the clerk only accepts the word "ORDER" for purposes of filing. Do any of the documents above use the words "mandate". The forma en pauperis form was supposedly created for people who are not attorneys. Is it reasonable to expect them to know what is NOT written on the product of a court?









Fizz said:


> but first PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT!!!!



When the county of santa barbara failed to appear on subpoena, all ability to pay was eliminated.






But you don't care about that, or justice for the 3,000 murdered on 9-11.  You work to protect the FEMA deception with deceptive evasive methods.

The Twin towers had a concrete core just like Leslie Robertson stated on September 13, 2001

The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 on 9-11 on the left, the spire of structural steel on the right.  The EMPTY core area on the far left.












America needs justice.  The families know something is VERY wrong, and you seek to deprive them of justice.  Of closure, of the truth.


----------



## Fizz

you are a moron.

you did file an appeal and it was denied. you DID get due process. they just think you are as fucked up in the head as we all do.

you cant blame the courts for denying you the ability to work. GET A FUCKING JOB!!! PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> you are a moron.
> 
> you did file an appeal and it was denied. you DID get due process. they just think you are as fucked up in the head as we all do.
> 
> you cant blame the courts for denying you the ability to work. GET A FUCKING JOB!!! PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!


seriously, as delusional as he is, who would hire him

he sees things that aren't there


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> seriously, as delusional as he is, who would hire him
> 
> he sees things that aren't there



he can clean porta-potties


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, as delusional as he is, who would hire him
> 
> he sees things that aren't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he can clean porta-potties
Click to expand...

you sure
he might think they were already clean


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you are a moron.
> 
> you did file an appeal and it was denied. you DID get due process. they just think you are as fucked up in the head as we all do.
> 
> you cant blame the courts for denying you the ability to work. GET A FUCKING JOB!!! PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!



Perhaps you cannot read.  All citizens in the 9th circuit are deprived of pro se rights since 2005!  I did not get due process, no one can now.

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

We can blame the war falsely blamed on 9-11 for EVERYBODYS inability to get a job, or even keep one.

But you don't care about that, you only care about protecting the perpetrators interests.

I know FEMA deceived NIST and that the concrete core of WTC 2 looks exactly as it should here on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a moron.
> 
> you did file an appeal and it was denied. you DID get due process. they just think you are as fucked up in the head as we all do.
> 
> you cant blame the courts for denying you the ability to work. GET A FUCKING JOB!!! PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you cannot read.  All citizens in the 9th circuit are deprived of pro se rights since 2005!  I did not get due process, no one can now.
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> We can blame the war falsely blamed on 9-11 for EVERYBODYS inability to get a job, or even keep one.
> 
> But you don't care about that, you only care about protecting the perpetrators interests.
> 
> I know FEMA deceived NIST and that the concrete core of WTC 2 looks exactly as it should here on 9-11.
Click to expand...

totally fucking DELUSIONAL


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a moron.
> 
> you did file an appeal and it was denied. you DID get due process. they just think you are as fucked up in the head as we all do.
> 
> you cant blame the courts for denying you the ability to work. GET A FUCKING JOB!!! PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you cannot read.  All citizens in the 9th circuit are deprived of pro se rights since 2005!  I did not get due process, no one can now.
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> We can blame the war falsely blamed on 9-11 for EVERYBODYS inability to get a job, or even keep one.
> 
> But you don't care about that, you only care about protecting the perpetrators interests.
> 
> I know FEMA deceived NIST and that the concrete core of WTC 2 looks exactly as it should here on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally fucking DELUSIONAL
Click to expand...


The perpertators would want you to say that and would want people to believe you.

However, you have posted no evidence and have in no way countered the reasonable evidence posted from official court sources which speack for themselves if one understands an appreciates Constitutional rights.

You have produced no evidence of steel core columns that cannot be misrpresented such as can be shown for the concrete core.

Of course you don't appreciate the Constitution or have evidence for steel core columns.  Accordingly, *null post agent.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you cannot read.  All citizens in the 9th circuit are deprived of pro se rights since 2005!  I did not get due process, no one can now.
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> We can blame the war falsely blamed on 9-11 for EVERYBODYS inability to get a job, or even keep one.
> 
> But you don't care about that, you only care about protecting the perpetrators interests.
> 
> I know FEMA deceived NIST and that the concrete core of WTC 2 looks exactly as it should here on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> totally fucking DELUSIONAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpertators would want you to say that and would want people to believe you.
> 
> However, you have posted no evidence and have in no way countered the reasonable evidence posted fom official sources which speack for themselves if one understands an appreciates Constitutional rights.
> 
> Of course you don't.  Accordingly,
Click to expand...

as the real perpetrators would love, you are the null post king moronic al qaeda apologist


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpertators would want you to say that and would want people to believe you.
> 
> However, you have posted no evidence and have in no way countered the reasonable evidence posted from official court sources which speack for themselves if one understands an appreciates Constitutional rights.
> 
> You have produced no evidence of steel core columns that cannot be misrpresented such as can be shown for the concrete core.
> 
> Of course you don't appreciate the Constitution or have evidence for steel core columns.  Accordingly, *null post agent.*



your proof there was a concrete core is what?? 

we showed you pictures of the steel core. you havent shown shit.
we showed you pictures of the plans with a steel core. you havent shown shit.
we showed you the steel core on 9/11. you havent shown shit.

the constitution lets crazy people like you file complaints with no basis. then yo ucry like a baby when you dont get your way.

GET OFF YOUR LAZY ASS AND GET A JOB!!! PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpertators would want you to say that and would want people to believe you.
> 
> However, you have posted no evidence and have in no way countered the reasonable evidence posted from official court sources which speack for themselves if one understands an appreciates Constitutional rights.
> 
> You have produced no evidence of steel core columns that cannot be misrpresented such as can be shown for the concrete core.
> 
> Of course you don't appreciate the Constitution or have evidence for steel core columns.  Accordingly, *null post agent.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your proof there was a concrete core is what??
> 
> we showed you pictures of the steel core. you havent shown shit.
> we showed you pictures of the plans with a steel core. you havent shown shit.
> we showed you the steel core on 9/11. you havent shown shit.
> 
> the constitution lets crazy people like you file complaints with no basis. then yo ucry like a baby when you dont get your way.
> 
> GET OFF YOUR LAZY ASS AND GET A JOB!!! PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT!!
Click to expand...

correction: all he HAS shown is shit


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpertators would want you to say that and would want people to believe you.
> 
> However, you have posted no evidence and have in no way countered the reasonable evidence posted from official court sources which speack for themselves if one understands an appreciates Constitutional rights.
> 
> You have produced no evidence of steel core columns that cannot be misrpresented such as can be shown for the concrete core.
> 
> Of course you don't appreciate the Constitution or have evidence for steel core columns.  Accordingly, *null post agent.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your proof there was a concrete core is what??
> 
> we showed you pictures of the steel core. you havent shown shit.
Click to expand...


Not true.  The reverse is true.  Null post, no evidence.

The concrete core of WTC 2 looks exactly as it should on 9-11.






Particularly true with the west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.


----------



## Fizz

there is no concrete core in any of your pictures. you are delusional.

(by the way, do you even know what "null"? means?)

NOW GO GET A JOB YOU LAZY MOTHERFUCKER THAT WONT EVEN SUPPORT HIS OWN CHILDREN>

fucking lowlife.


----------



## Fizz

there is no concrete core in any of your pictures. you are delusional.

(by the way, do you even know what "null"? means?)

NOW GO GET A JOB YOU LAZY MOTHERFUCKER THAT WONT EVEN SUPPORT HIS OWN CHILDREN>

fucking lowlife.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> there is no concrete core in any of your pictures. you are delusional.
> 
> (by the way, do you even know what "null"? means?)
> 
> NOW GO GET A JOB YOU LAZY MOTHERFUCKER THAT WONT EVEN SUPPORT HIS OWN CHILDREN>
> 
> fucking lowlife.



Your posts have no substance, null posts.

You do not even have immigrant status with your behavior.

*The Oath of Allegiance

The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."

In some cases, USCIS allows the oath to be taken without the clauses:

". . .that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by law. . ."

From U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services

*

Utter inability to recognize Constitutional principles.

The cause of death in mass murder is invalid and you work to obstruct justice.  You need professional help, like law enforcement inquiry into treasonous conspiracy.


----------



## DiveCon

keep showing you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

If I show the concrete of WTC 2 looked exactly as it should of 9-11, that is just showing facts.  






It did not appear as the perpetrators want it too, as you try say it was, ............. but cannot SHOW anything to support the statement.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If I show the concrete of WTC 2 looked exactly as it should of 9-11, that is just showing facts.
> 
> 
> 
> It did not appear as the perpetrators want it too, as you try say it was, ............. but cannot SHOW anything to support the statement.


dust clouds do not prove a concrete core
CONSTRUCTION photos would
but you dont have any because there wasnt a concrete core

you dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I show the concrete of WTC 2 looked exactly as it should of 9-11, that is just showing facts.
> 
> 
> 
> It did not appear as the perpetrators want it too, as you try say it was, ............. but cannot SHOW anything to support the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> dust clouds do not prove a concrete core
> CONSTRUCTION photos would
> but you dont have any because there wasnt a concrete core
Click to expand...


As would be expected by what is shown in the images, a concrete core, the engineer of the towers identified that they had a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.  Another structural engineer, at chapter 2.1 of his safety report, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. also identifies a concrete core.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.






Any American can see that the concrete core looks exactly as it should on 9-11.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If I show the concrete of WTC 2 looked exactly as it should of 9-11, that is just showing facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not appear as the perpetrators want it too, as you try say it was, ............. but cannot SHOW anything to support the statement.



So let me get this straight.

You want everyone here to just believe you when you say that the photo above shows a concrete core as you have described?

Seriously? 

What is your reasoning? Because the top of the object in that photo is rounded and does not show individual columns sticking up. How do you know that the "rounded" top is NOT columns covered in gypsum planking? The image is not clear and obscured by smoke.

Is that all you have? 

Your concrete theory is a farce. It's been proven to be inaccurate from the tons of proof AGAINST it. 

All you can do is hold your fingers in your ears and say "Nyah, nyah". That's your whole argument.



Asking people to believe what you say based on blind faith is pretty stupid. Especially when you've been proven to have lied, you change your story whenever it suits the need, you make baseless accusations, you make claims with no corroborating evidence, you make HUGE mistakes to which you continually admit to, and you have been found to have certain "legal" issues. All the above does not paint a pretty picture for your character at all. And you want people to believe you? You're a joke.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I show the concrete of WTC 2 looked exactly as it should of 9-11, that is just showing facts.
> 
> 
> 
> It did not appear as the perpetrators want it too, as you try say it was, ............. but cannot SHOW anything to support the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> dust clouds do not prove a concrete core
> CONSTRUCTION photos would
> but you dont have any because there wasnt a concrete core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As would be expected by what is shown in the images, a concrete core, the engineer of the towers identified that they had a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.  Another structural engineer, at chapter 2.1 of his safety report, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. also identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any American can see that the concrete core looks exactly as it should on 9-11.
Click to expand...


Show me where Newsweek, Mr. Robertson, or Mr. Domel are quoted as saying that they agree with you that there was a rectangular concrete core with 17' thick short axis walls and 12' thick long axis walls at the base. That this rectangular concrete core tapered to 2' thick walls at the top. That this concrete core surrounded ALL elevators in the center.

Please provide that proof. I will be sending a letter to Mr. Robertson, Mr. Domel, and Mr. Hill that you are accusing them of holding information that would bring people responsible for 3,000 deaths to justice because they are afraid of retaliation. I have addresses for all of them and will present screen shots of your claims that you have made.

We'll see how they handle it and what they say.


----------



## Gamolon

Let's get this right out in the open where everyone can see it Chris. I'm calling your bluff.

Are you accusing August Domel of knowing that the WTC towers where constructed with a rectangular concrete core (17' thick short axis walls and 12' long axis walls at it's base, tapering to 2' thick walls at the top) and NOT a steel column concrete core as NIST and FEMA claim. Are you claiming that Mr. Domel KNOWS that there is a conflict and is not coming forward to set the record straight because he is afraid of some sort of retaliation?

I know you are claiming that Robertson is now hiding information pertaining to his knowledge of a concrete core because he is afraid of retaliation.

Same with Harold Hill. Whom, I might add, you hanged out to dry because you posted information about him knowing about a concrete core, but being afraid to come forth. Knowing this, you posted his information ANYWAYS.

What say you Chris?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> the engineer of the towers identified that they had a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.



this is a complete lie. Robertson never said any such thing. the newsweek reporter got it wrong.

you COMPLETELY IGNORE the fact that other news sources, such as TIME, say it was a steel core. 

you are opening yourself up to a libel suit by continuing to say someone said something they did not.

not that you have any money....since you area FUCKING DEADBEAT dad that never cared for his children.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I show the concrete of WTC 2 looked exactly as it should of 9-11, that is just showing facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not appear as the perpetrators want it too, as you try say it was, ............. but cannot SHOW anything to support the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You want everyone here to just believe you when you say that the photo above shows a concrete core as you have described?
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


You are an agent working for the perpetrators interest.  You are not expected to conduct reasoning in service of truth and justice, so thanks for your consistent comment.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the engineer of the towers identified that they had a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a complete lie. Robertson never said any such thing. the newsweek reporter got it wrong.
Click to expand...


Since 3,000 died in 20 seconds in what was termed collapse, the building engineer would absolutely make ONLY accurate information public AND if an error was made he would demand a correction.  This is only logical, but you do not conduct such in protection of Constitutional rights as an agent for the perpetrators.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the engineer of the towers identified that they had a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a complete lie. Robertson never said any such thing. the newsweek reporter got it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since 3,000 died in 20 seconds in what was termed collapse,
Click to expand...

 this is a lie. you are not being accurate. 





Christophera said:


> the building engineer would absolutely make ONLY accurate information public


 he did. 





Christophera said:


> AND if an error was made he would demand a correction.  This is only logical, but you do not conduct such in protection of Constitutional rights as an agent for the perpetrators.



he can only demand a correction on what he was quoted as saying. he never said there was a concrete core and was not quoted as saying that. 

it is the reporters mistake, not robertsons.

how do you know there was no correction???

this has nothing to do with constitutional rights. the fact that you keep bringing it up just makes you look crazy.


----------



## candycorn

3100 posts on this thread.  I'm guessing it will be something close to 4,500+ before Chris gets to his point.


----------



## candycorn

duplicate..deleted...but still true


----------



## Fizz

chris's point, which he eventually might get to, is that embedded in the (nonexistent) concrete core were explosives that were placed 30 years before 9/11.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a complete lie. Robertson never said any such thing. the newsweek reporter got it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 3,000 died in 20 seconds in what was termed collapse,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is a lie. you are not being accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> the building engineer would absolutely make ONLY accurate information public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND if an error was made he would demand a correction.  This is only logical, but you do not conduct such in protection of Constitutional rights as an agent for the perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he can only demand a correction on what he was quoted as saying. he never said there was a concrete core and was not quoted as saying that.
> 
> it is the reporters mistake, not robertsons.
> 
> how do you know there was no correction???
> 
> this has nothing to do with constitutional rights. the fact that you keep bringing it up just makes you look crazy.
Click to expand...


If the reporter had made a mistake in the published article consisting of information from Robertson, Robertson would have demanded a correction because the premise of the article is that the details of the structure come from Robertson whether he is quoted or not.  These reporters are not like you are.

Since the article information identifies a concrete core and images from 9-11 as well as GZ show concrete, there was a concrete core.  However the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to pretend whatever might keep people from understanding the truth, so your behavior fits their intentions of evasion

Due process requires the most accurate determination of the cause of death.  If the agency conducting the analysis of what was thought to have been collapse was deceived about the design of the towers, all Americans, and the families, are deprived of Constitutional due process.  The perpetrators would want you to belittle the Constitution and try to pretend that due process is has not been grossly violated, but it has.

This is made particularly clear when the core of WTC 2 is seen appearing exactly as a concrete tubular core should on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christopher A Brown is a totally delusional DUMBFUCK


----------



## Fizz

so where is the retraction by Time that says it was a steel core?


----------



## Fizz

TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU



Yea, it even has CGI animations,   The steel core columns are a lie, the FEMA deception.

http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html

But Robertson does not state there are steel core columns, because he knows it was a concrete core.  He was the building engineer.

Newsweek September 13, 2001

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*

And 9-11 images show an empty core with  concrete wall to the right and steel box columns outside the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it even has CGI animations,   The steel core columns are a lie, the FEMA deception.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> But Robertson does not state there are steel core columns, because he knows it was a concrete core.  He was the building engineer.
> 
> Newsweek September 13, 2001
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> And 9-11 images show an empty core with  concrete wall to the right and steel box columns outside the core.
Click to expand...

you lie again
none of those words were spoken nor attributed to Mr Robertson
you remain a lying fucktard


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it even has CGI animations,   The steel core columns are a lie, the FEMA deception.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> But Robertson does not state there are steel core columns, because he knows it was a concrete core.  He was the building engineer.
> 
> Newsweek September 13, 2001
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> And 9-11 images show an empty core with  concrete wall to the right and steel box columns outside the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you lie again
> none of those words were spoken nor attributed to Mr Robertson
> you remain a lying fucktard
Click to expand...


Newsweek is a globally renowned	magazine and would certainly get critical structural details BASICALLY correct.

ALSO, you've failed many, many times to state if you think Robertson failed to request a correction or if Newsweek refused to provide it IF the statement is in error.

The article was *about* Robertson.  So is *attributed* to him as there are other quotes of him in the article.

*Says engineer Robertson, &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221; The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707, the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it even has CGI animations,   The steel core columns are a lie, the FEMA deception.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> But Robertson does not state there are steel core columns, because he knows it was a concrete core.  He was the building engineer.
> 
> Newsweek September 13, 2001
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> And 9-11 images show an empty core with  concrete wall to the right and steel box columns outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> you lie again
> none of those words were spoken nor attributed to Mr Robertson
> you remain a lying fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsweek is a globally renowned	magazine and would certainly get critical structural details BASICALLY correct.
> 
> ALSO, you've failed many, many times to state if you think Robertson failed to request a correction or if Newsweek refused to provide it IF the statement is in error.
> 
> The article was *about* Robertson.  So is *attributed* to him as there are other quotes of him in the article.
> 
> *Says engineer Robertson, &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221; The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707, the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project.*
Click to expand...

and he did not state a concrete core
dumbfuck


----------



## Fizz

every argument you are making about the newsweek article i can make the same argument about the Time article. 

Time would not get the basic structural details wrong either.

but one of them is wrong.

so how many pictures do you have of the concrete core being constructed again? 


and the BBC also says its a steel core. thats two well respected news organizations to your ONE. 

you lose.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> every argument you are making about the newsweek article i can make the same argument about the Time article.
> 
> Time would not get the basic structural details wrong either.
> 
> but one of them is wrong.
> 
> so how many pictures do you have of the concrete core being constructed again?
> 
> 
> and the BBC also says its a steel core. thats two well respected news organizations to your ONE.
> 
> you lose.




Bwahahahaaaahaaaaaaaa

You are clueless, .......... agent.

The BBC thought it was a concrete core, but the wrong one.






BBC News | AMERICAS | How the World Trade Center fell


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> every argument you are making about the newsweek article i can make the same argument about the Time article.
> 
> Time would not get the basic structural details wrong either.
> 
> but one of them is wrong.
> 
> so how many pictures do you have of the concrete core being constructed again?
> 
> 
> and the BBC also says its a steel core. thats two well respected news organizations to your ONE.
> 
> you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaaaahaaaaaaaa
> 
> You are clueless, .......... agent.
> 
> The BBC thought it was a concrete core, but the wrong one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News | AMERICAS | How the World Trade Center fell
Click to expand...

you do know that was only a couple days after the attack and many news orgs got MANY things wrong in their reporting
right?

oh wait, you are still fucking stupid now so of course YOU wouldnt comprehend that


----------



## Fizz

HAHAHAHAHahahahah!!!! 

guess what i found.. 

NEWSWEEK SAYS IT IS A STEEL CORE!!!!

High Time - Newsweek.com


----------



## Fizz

multiple posts....


----------



## Fizz

wtf?


----------



## Fizz

double post again...


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> HAHAHAHAHahahahah!!!!
> 
> guess what i found..
> 
> NEWSWEEK SAYS IT IS A STEEL CORE!!!!
> 
> High Time - Newsweek.com




Nice find!!!!

It also mentions the gypsum planking of the core. Looks like Chris has been proven wrong yet again.

This is becoming all to common.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> HAHAHAHAHahahahah!!!!
> 
> guess what i found..
> 
> NEWSWEEK SAYS IT IS A STEEL CORE!!!!
> 
> High Time - Newsweek.com


yes, a different more well informed reporter


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahah!!!!
> 
> guess what i found..
> 
> NEWSWEEK SAYS IT IS A STEEL CORE!!!!
> 
> High Time - Newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> yes, a different more well informed reporter
Click to expand...


And his sources?

It's is clear that there is some later subterfuge and dumbing down without the veracity of the September 13, 2001 article where the building engineer is interviewed.  Then images of 9-11 confirm the concrete core as it appears exactly as it should.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahah!!!!
> 
> guess what i found..
> 
> NEWSWEEK SAYS IT IS A STEEL CORE!!!!
> 
> High Time - Newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> yes, a different more well informed reporter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And his sources?
> 
> It's is clear that there is some later subterfuge and dumbing down without the veracity of the September 13, 2001 article where the building engineer is interviewed.  Then images of 9-11 confirm the concrete core as it appears exactly as it should.
Click to expand...


he never said that and denies he did
the reporter got it WRONG, just as you do
and your image no more shows concrete than it shows blue cheese


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

209 pages...

why bother anymore?

Clearly, you're never going to agree and noone's going to convinve anyone.


move one...


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, a different more well informed reporter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his sources?
> 
> It's is clear that there is some later subterfuge and dumbing down without the veracity of the September 13, 2001 article where the building engineer is interviewed.  Then images of 9-11 confirm the concrete core as it appears exactly as it should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he never said that and denies he did
> the reporter got it WRONG
Click to expand...


Such a statement needs reasoning to support that Newsweeek made an error when 3,000 innocent people are killed and you have not provided that.

The concrete core looks exactly as expected even in the remnants seen standing before the towers are completely destroyed.






You have completely failed to provide any image showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 and you have also failed to provide any verifying statements that do not lead back to FEMA.

You've also failed to recognize the violations of law that enable the deception when the ex   NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.


----------



## Christophera

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1834011 said:
			
		

> 209 pages...
> 
> why bother anymore?
> 
> Clearly, you're never going to agree and noone's going to convinve anyone.
> 
> 
> move one...



agent diviot cannot agree because he has a directive.  I have actual evidence that needs to be constantly visible in order for constitutional due process to ever be provided.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera =


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> agent diviot cannot agree because he has a directive.  I have actual evidence that needs to be constantly visible in order for constitutional due process to ever be provided.



the only evidence you have provided is the evidence that you are completely out of your fucking mind.

oh, and that you are a deadbeat dad that abandoned his children.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agent diviot cannot agree because he has a directive.  I have actual evidence that needs to be constantly visible in order for constitutional due process to ever be provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only evidence you have provided is the evidence that you are completely out of your fucking mind.
Click to expand...


Of course that is what the perpetrators would want people to think of my information which differes frmo the official information of the core structure as is represented here,






*BTW, that is the ONLY official depiction that exists of the core of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world.*.

Do not consider your usual lie traitor.  There are no other depictions the publci can access except those taken from NYC offices by the ex  NYC mayor who took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  You, agent divot and agent kaiser have told that lie a few time and have never produced anthing to support the lie.

On 9-11, the only core visible is this.  WTC 2 core with all of the exterior steel gone.








Fizz said:


> oh, and that you are a deadbeat dad that abandoned his children.



Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would have their agents attacking the messenger.  Particularly so IF the message was crucial to their deceptions exposure.

I've addressed your BS accusatons (all agents working together) and efforts in the psyops you participate in by working to create *"emotional reasoning*, a "cognitive distortion".  Something encouraged by crap television as a real mode of communication and thinking for at least 2 decades.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

I've shown you that the courts are deadbeat and the county of santa barbara is a deadbeat for not showing on subpoeana invoking estopple.

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

But you work for the perpetrators and do not care about lawful government or the healing that the victims families need OR that which will protect America.


----------



## Fizz

Fizz said:


> this is a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center.



and this is what the people that were actually at ground zero thinkin of your fucking crazy ideas so dont even think about saying you represent the families


now got off your fucking ass. get a job and take care of your fucking children for the first time in your life.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFf-buObxl8[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agent diviot cannot agree because he has a directive.  I have actual evidence that needs to be constantly visible in order for constitutional due process to ever be provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only evidence you have provided is the evidence that you are completely out of your fucking mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course that is what the perpetrators would want people to think of my information which differes frmo the official information of the core structure as is represented here,
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW, that is the ONLY official depiction that exists of the core of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world.*.
> 
> Do not consider your usual lie traitor.  There are no other depictions the publci can access except those taken from NYC offices by the ex  NYC mayor who took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  You and and agent divot and agent kaiser have told that lies a few timeand have never produced anthing to support the lie.
> 
> On 9-11, the only core visible is this.  WTC 2 core with all of the exterior steel gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and that you are a deadbeat dad that abandoned his children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would have their agents attacking the messenger.  Particularly so IF the message was crucial to their deceptions exposure.
> 
> I've addressed your BS accusatons and efforts in the psyops you participate in by working to create *"emotional reasoning*, a "cognitive distortion".  Something encouraged by crap television as a real mode of communication and thinking for at least 2 decades.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> I've shown you that the courts are deadbeat and the county of santa barbara is a deadbeat for not showing on subpoeana invoking estopple.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> But you work for the perpetrators and do not care about lawful government or the healing that the victims families need OR that which will protect America.
Click to expand...

yeah, sure, that's the ONLY evidence on the construction of the WTC
the blueprints don't exist

what a dumbfuck you are


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only evidence you have provided is the evidence that you are completely out of your fucking mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is what the perpetrators would want people to think of my information which differes from the official information of the core structure as is represented here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW, that is the ONLY official depiction that exists of the core of 2 of the tallest buildings in the world.*.
> 
> Do not consider your usual lie traitor.  There are no other depictions the publci can access except those taken from NYC offices by the ex  NYC mayor who took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  You and and agent divot and agent kaiser have told that lies a few timeand have never produced anthing to support the lie.
> 
> On 9-11, the only core visible is this.  WTC 2 core with all of the exterior steel gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and that you are a deadbeat dad that abandoned his children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators of mass murder would have their agents attacking the messenger.  Particularly so IF the message was crucial to their deceptions exposure.
> 
> I've addressed your BS accusatons and efforts in the psyops you participate in by working to create *"emotional reasoning*, a "cognitive distortion".  Something encouraged by crap television as a real mode of communication and thinking for at least 2 decades.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> I've shown you that the courts are deadbeat and the county of santa barbara is a deadbeat for not showing on subpoeana invoking estopple.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> But you work for the perpetrators and do not care about lawful government or the healing that the victims families need OR that which will protect America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, sure, that's the ONLY evidence on the construction of the WTC
> the blueprints don't exist
> 
> what a dumbfuck you are
Click to expand...



Hmmm more cognitive distortions.  An "Over generalization", the blueprints or plans, do exist,  ............ but they were taken by guiliani and he put them in his fortress as you refuse to acknowledge enabled the FEMA deception.






*Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*


_http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9A0DE2DF163AF936A15752C0A9649C8B63
Rudy Giuliani has spent a lifetime dictating his own legend. When he was U.S. attorney in Manhattan, he abruptly ended the longtime practice of publishing annual reports, making reporters and others utterly dependent on his version of how productive the office was. And now, while peddling the story of his mayoralty for millions to publishers and moviemakers, he's gained exclusive control over a public record ordinarily available to all.

Gabe Pressman, the city's greatest television newsman, did an op-ed piece in the Times last week celebrating Bloomberg's destruction of Giuliani's eight-year stonewall. As accurate as this piece may prove to be about Bloomberg, it failed to note that the wall around Giuliani's public life has only relocated to a fortress in Queens. Giuliani does not trust the Bloomberg administration to resist FOIL requests for him, nor does he trust the charter to safeguard his myth. He will shape it himself for profit, laundering the people's papers through his own cadre of mercenaries and true believers, leaving for the public eye only what he sees fit._

And he was probably paid to take the documents

_http://www.villagevoice.com/news/0748,barrett,78478,6.html
Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh
Giuliani's business contracts tie him to the man who let 9/11's mastermind escape the FBI
by Wayne Barrett
November 27th, 2007 3:39 PM
Illustration by Wes Duvall
Special reporting by Samuel Rubenfeld and additional research by Adrienne Gaffney and Danielle Schiffman
more news most popular most commented
Feds Lock Up a Queens Immigrant For Five Years Without Charges
by Chris Thompson
The Trouble With Hillary
This Modern World by Tom Tomorrow
Immigrants Rally, Counterprotesters Scream, and Al Jazeera Takes It All In
Runnin' Scared by Maria Luisa Tucker
The NYPD's 'Operation Lucky Bag' Subway Stings Make a Comeback
by Sean Gardiner
Baseball 's Mitchell Report is About Evading Congress and Bashing the Union
Runnin' Scared by Allen Barra
"Most Popular" tools brought to you by: 


Three weeks after 9/11, when the roar of fighter jets still haunted the city's skyline, the emir of gas-rich Qatar, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifah al-Thani, toured Ground Zero. Although a member of the emir's own royal family had harbored the man who would later be identified as the mastermind of the attack&#8212;a man named Khalid Sheikh Muhammad, often referred to in intelligence circles by his initials, KSM&#8212;al-Thani rushed to New York in its aftermath, offering to make a $3 million donation, principally to the families of its victims. Rudy Giuliani, apparently unaware of what the FBI and CIA had long known about Qatari links to Al Qaeda, appeared on CNN with al-Thani that night and vouched for the emir when Larry King asked the mayor: "You are a friend of his, are you not?"
"We had a very good meeting yesterday. Very good," said Giuliani, adding that he was "very, very grateful" for al-Thani's generosity._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course that is what the perpetrators would want people to think of my information which differes from the official information of the core structure as is represented here,


give it a fucking rest, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is what the perpetrators would want people to think of my information which differes from the official information of the core structure as is represented here,
> 
> 
> 
> give it a fucking rest, dipshit
Click to expand...


So his children might be threatened again with the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that is what the perpetrators would want people to think of my information which differes from the official information of the core structure as is represented here,
> 
> 
> 
> give it a fucking rest, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So his children might be threatened again with the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11?
Click to expand...

like you give a shit about anyones children, you fucking DEADBEAT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So his children might be threatened again with the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11?



you have some fucking nerve to bring up children. what the fuck have you ever done in your entire life for children? you wont even support your own fucking children you fucking deadbeat!!

you lazy ass motherfucker. you want to bring up the victims families and you dont even take care of your own family. you are one of the most disgusting things on earth. nothing compares to not taking care of your very own children.

your deserve to have someone shove a boot so far up your ass that you can taste it.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> give it a fucking rest, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So his children might be threatened again with the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like you give a shit about anyones children, you fucking DEADBEAT
Click to expand...


So you are suggesting that the children of America live in a lawless society where they have no rights and if my rights are deprived when I seek lawful performance in record keeping by courts, and because of that I'm deprived of income and information needed for medical care, I should pay what I cannot when I cannot and the infiltrated goverment ignores regulation, law, duty, oaths and kills us by the thousands, I should not try to save Constitutional due process perfromed in a case of 3,000 murders in order to prevent the same lethal threat to mine, and all children?  

Or do you suggest that you should be able to ignore the 3,000 murders altogether that do not have an accurate cause of death, as if they do not matter, and just leave it out of the discussion?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So his children might be threatened again with the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> like you give a shit about anyones children, you fucking DEADBEAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are suggesting that the children of America live in a lawless society where they have no rights and if my rights are deprived when I seek lawful performance in record keeping by courts, and because of that I'm deprived of income and information needed for medical care, I should pay what I cannot when I cannot and the infiltrated goverment ignores regulation, law, duty, oaths and kills us by the thousands, I should not try to save Constitutional due process perfromed in a case of 3,000 murders in order to prevent the same lethal threat to mine, and all children?
> 
> Or do you suggest that you should be able to ignore the 3,000 murders altogether that do not have an accurate cause of death, as if they do not matter, and just leave it out of the discussion?
Click to expand...


no. i am suggesting that you are a lazy fucking deadbeat dad who didnt even cvare for his own children. you have no business spreading your lies about 9/11 when you cant even take care of your own kids.

TAKE CARE OF YOUR OWN FAMILY FIRST YOU FUCKING MORON!!!!

excuses, excuses, excuses. your life is full of excuses. you have excuses for everything and everything is everyone elses fault.

i cant pay my child support. its not my fault.
i cant pay taxes and i work under the table. its not my fault.
i cant keep a job. its not my fault.
i cant see a doctor because i dont have a paper from 1876. its not my fault.
i dont have a paper from 1876 because its a big fucking comspiracy to keep me from having a job. its not my fault.

WAKE UP JACKASS. ITS ALL YOUR FAULT!! get off your lazy ass and get a job. pay your fucking child support.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So his children might be threatened again with the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> like you give a shit about anyones children, you fucking DEADBEAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are suggesting that the children of America live in a lawless society where they have no rights and if my rights are deprived when I seek lawful performance in record keeping by courts, and because of that I'm deprived of income and information needed for medical care, I should pay what I cannot when I cannot and the infiltrated goverment ignores regulation, law, duty, oaths and kills us by the thousands, I should not try to save Constitutional due process perfromed in a case of 3,000 murders in order to prevent the same lethal threat to mine, and all children?
> 
> Or do you suggest that you should be able to ignore the 3,000 murders altogether that do not have an accurate cause of death, as if they do not matter, and just leave it out of the discussion?
Click to expand...

no one is ignoring the murders you dumbfuck
we already know who killed them and how
only you, you delusional dipshit think its more than what it is


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> like you give a shit about anyones children, you fucking DEADBEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are suggesting that the children of America live in a lawless society where they have no rights and if my rights are deprived when I seek lawful performance in record keeping by courts, wherein I'm deprived of income and information needed for medical care, that I should pay what I cannot when I cannot and the infiltrated goverment ignores regulation, law, duty, oaths and kills us by the thousands should be enabled, while I should not try to see Constitutional due process perfromed in a case of 3,000 murders in order to prevent the same lethal threat to mine, and all children?
> 
> Or do you suggest that you should be able to ignore the 3,000 murders altogether that do not have an accurate cause of death, as if they do not matter, and just leave it out of the discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no one is ignoring the murders you dumbfuck
> we already know who killed them and how
> only you, you delusional dipshit think its more than what it is
Click to expand...


No, we don't know that and the fact that THIS is the only official depiction of the core structure proves it.


----------



## candycorn

Fizz said:


> chris's point, which he eventually might get to, is that embedded in the (nonexistent) concrete core were explosives that were placed 30 years before 9/11.



Wow thats pretty retarded.


----------



## Christophera

candycorn said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris's point, which he eventually might get to, is that embedded in the (nonexistent) concrete core were explosives that were placed 30 years before 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats pretty retarded.
Click to expand...


If that is retarded, then what is it when the BBC thinks the concrete core is like this, 







Then on 9-11 we see this,


----------



## Fizz

the BBC says there are explosives in the concrete?

i dont think so, moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> the BBC says there are explosives in the concrete?
> 
> i dont think so, moron.


this moron just doesnt get it


----------



## Fizz

210 pages and he has convinced not a single person that his fake concrete core exists.

what a loser!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> 210 pages and he has convinced not a single person that his fake concrete core exists.
> 
> what a loser!!!



It's not likely any American informed by the truth movement of mainstream media would post agreement with agents such as yourselves making the spectacle you are, however, by the number of reads it's clear you are drawing attention and certainly because of the fact you've posted no evidence, a couple of thousand know there was a concrete core and that it is tremendously important to the perpetrators to try to keep secret.

The selectivity exhibited and refusal to observe violations of law by officials enabling the deception exposing the agenda.  Clearly, no normal American would be caught dead doing what you are doing, so you are operating on an directive that cannot allow the information of the FEMA deception to become recognized despite being made into complete fools.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 210 pages and he has convinced not a single person that his fake concrete core exists.
> 
> what a loser!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not likely any American informed by the truth movement of mainstream media would post agreement with agents such as yourselves making the spectacle you are, however, by the number of reads it's clear you are drawing attention and certainly because of the fact you've posted no evidence, a couple of thousand know there was a concrete core and that it is tremendously important to the perpetrators to try to keep secret.
> 
> The selectivity exhibited and refusal to observe violations of law by officials enabling the deception exposing the agenda.  Clearly, no normal American would be caught dead doing what you are doing, so you are operating on an directive that cannot allow the information of the FEMA deception to become recognized despite being made into complete fools.
Click to expand...

since the truth is not with you, no one would agree with a dumbfuck like you


----------



## Fizz

we posted no evidence

we posted pictures of the steel core, you jackass!!!

even better.... YOU posted pictures of the steel core and claim its concrete!!! 

nobody believes you. not one person.

holy fuck, you think that everyone that disagrees with you is a secret agent.... how fucking stupid is that? 

then you expect people to believe that the pictures they see of the steel core are actually concrete?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> we posted no evidence
> 
> we posted pictures of the steel core, you jackass!!!



No, those were pictures of the steel exterior, and you completely failed to demonstrate that you can indentify any of the structure that is seen.


----------



## Fizz

hey look!!! more pictures of a steel core!!! 

you really are a deadbeat moron. 

it doesnt matter what i say your little numbers are. you will only claim i am wrong no matter what i say BECAUSE WHAT YOU CLAIM IS A CONCRETE CORE IS IN REALITY A STEEL CORE!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> hey look!!! more pictures of a steel core!!!
> 
> you really are a deadbeat moron.
> 
> it doesnt matter what i say your little numbers are. you will only claim i am wrong no matter what i say BECAUSE WHAT YOU CLAIM IS A CONCRETE CORE IS IN REALITY A STEEL CORE!!


not only do we not see concrete, we dont see any rebar cages or concrete forms


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey look!!! more pictures of a steel core!!!
> 
> you really are a deadbeat moron.
> 
> it doesnt matter what i say your little numbers are. you will only claim i am wrong no matter what i say BECAUSE WHAT YOU CLAIM IS A CONCRETE CORE IS IN REALITY A STEEL CORE!!
> 
> 
> 
> not only do we not see concrete, we dont see any rebar cages or concrete forms
Click to expand...


Not in construction photos, but only because they were filtered by the perpetrators, whose interests you serve.  9-11 images could not be filtered that way, so the rebar and concrete are seen there, but NO steel core columns, .......... ever.

Rebar of the north wall of WTC 1 concrete core.






The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core left of the spire, a box columns OUTSIDE the core.  The core area on left is empty.






This all figures when one realizes that this is the total extent of the official documentation of the core released officially.


----------



## Fizz

your pictures are all photoshopped.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> your pictures are all photoshopped.




No, you will be unable to show that because it has not been done.  

I can show that agent gam does photoshop,






because there is no evidnece for the steel core columns.  gamjob had to try to prove the concrete was not possible by stating that elevators could not access the lobby directly.  WTC 2 core did have a redesigned core with twice the hallways and express elevators opening onto the lobby.  the above is gamjabs efforts to put the WTC 1 exterior outside the windows of the WTC 2 lobby.

*But gammer screwed up, the footbridge bleeds through the perimeter columns.*


----------



## DiveCon

Poor Christopher A Brown, he is the ONLY one in the WORLD that knows the truth


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your pictures are all photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you will be unable to show that because it has not been done.
Click to expand...

yes it has and all the EXIF info has been stripped off.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your pictures are all photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you will be unable to show that because it has not been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it has and all the EXIF info has been stripped off.
Click to expand...


Dunno what that is, but obviously , ......... you know all about it.  From my experience photoshopping will show when images are highly zoomed such as gumjobs botched try.






Many have said that about this image,






but experts have examined the hig res original and found no sign.  The core of the Twins was concrete just as Newsweeks info from Robertson states on September 13, 2001.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you will be unable to show that because it has not been done.
> 
> 
> 
> yes it has and all the EXIF info has been stripped off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno what that is, but obviously , ......... you know all about it.  From my experience photoshopping will show when images are highly zoomed such as gumjobs botched try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many have said that about this image,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but experts have examined the hig res original and found no sign.  The core of the Twins was concrete just as Newsweeks info from Robertson states on September 13, 2001.
Click to expand...


this picture is photoshopped too. it doesnt really matter since there is no concrete core there anyway. 


NEWSWEEK corrected their error by stating that the world trade center towers had a steel core. High Time - Newsweek.com


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it has and all the EXIF info has been stripped off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what that is, but obviously , ......... you know all about it.  From my experience photoshopping will show when images are highly zoomed such as gumjobs botched try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many have said that about this image,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but experts have examined the hig res original and found no sign.  The core of the Twins was concrete just as Newsweeks info from Robertson states on September 13, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this picture is photoshopped too. it doesnt really matter since there is no concrete core there anyway.
Click to expand...





Fizz said:


> NEWSWEEK corrected their error by stating that the world trade center towers had a steel core. High Time - Newsweek.com



Of course there is no source cited, whereas the 
Dunno what that is, but obviously , ......... you know all about it.  From my experience photoshopping will show when images are highly zoomed such as gumjobs botched try.






Many have said that about this image,






but experts have examined the hig res original and found no sign.  The core of the Twins was concrete just as Newsweeks info from Robertson states on September 13, 2001 is about Robertson, AND, numerous images from 9-11 show a concrete core or remnants of it.

The west wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.  Note the empty core area far left.


----------



## Fizz

the only thing left of the spire is the verizon building.

Robertson says repeatedly that it is a steel core. your one newsweek article is jsut about the only source that got it WRONG. they later corrected the info as i have just proved.

heres a video with Robertson and it says STEEL CORE.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8hXssm2eJM[/ame]

now get off your ass and go get a job.

have a nice lonely christmas without the children that you abandoned.


----------



## Fizz

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> the only thing left of the spire is the verizon building.
> 
> Robertson says repeatedly that it is a steel core. your one newsweek article is jsut about the only source that got it WRONG. they later corrected the info as i have just proved.
> 
> heres a video with Robertson and it says STEEL CORE.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8hXssm2eJM
> 
> now get off your ass and go get a job.
> 
> have a nice lonely christmas without the children that you abandoned.



Yea, the video does, but *Robertson does not*.  Like s. jones says "steel core columns" in the radio interview and *Robertson does not*.

A bunch of wanna' be deceivers like you.



My son is 21.  We spent the day together.  I taught him how to replace drum brakes and wheel cylinders on his car.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing left of the spire is the verizon building.
> 
> Robertson says repeatedly that it is a steel core. your one newsweek article is jsut about the only source that got it WRONG. they later corrected the info as i have just proved.
> 
> heres a video with Robertson and it says STEEL CORE.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8hXssm2eJM
> 
> now get off your ass and go get a job.
> 
> have a nice lonely christmas without the children that you abandoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the video does, but *Robertson does not*.  Like s. jones says "steel core columns" in the radio interview and *Robertson does not*.
> 
> A bunch of wanna' be deceivers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> My son is 21.  We spent the day together.  I taught him how to replace drum brakes and wheel cylinders on his car.
Click to expand...

he was IN the video, numbnuts

if it was incorrect he would have demanded a correction


thats what you keep claiming on your inaccurate newweak story


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son is 21.  We spent the day together.  I taught him how to replace drum brakes and wheel cylinders on his car.
> 
> 
> 
> he was IN the video, numbnuts
Click to expand...


As usual, you are wrong, with no evidence.

FEMA deceived NIST and the nation when they published this as representing the core of the towers.







Then on 9-11, we see this.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son is 21.  We spent the day together.  I taught him how to replace drum brakes and wheel cylinders on his car.
> 
> 
> 
> he was IN the video, numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual, you are wrong, with no evidence.
> 
> FEMA deceived NIST and the nation when they published this as representing the core of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11, we see this.
Click to expand...

thus proving you are likely the most fucked up person on planet earth


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing left of the spire is the verizon building.
> 
> Robertson says repeatedly that it is a steel core. your one newsweek article is jsut about the only source that got it WRONG. they later corrected the info as i have just proved.
> 
> heres a video with Robertson and it says STEEL CORE.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8hXssm2eJM
> 
> now get off your ass and go get a job.
> 
> have a nice lonely christmas without the children that you abandoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the video does, but *Robertson does not*.  Like s. jones says "steel core columns" in the radio interview and *Robertson does not*.
Click to expand...

same thing with your newsweek article, jackass!!! and it was corrected by newsweek later.

you are a fucking deadbeat moron!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing left of the spire is the verizon building.
> 
> Robertson says repeatedly that it is a steel core. your one newsweek article is jsut about the only source that got it WRONG. they later corrected the info as i have just proved.
> 
> heres a video with Robertson and it says STEEL CORE.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8hXssm2eJM
> 
> now get off your ass and go get a job.
> 
> have a nice lonely christmas without the children that you abandoned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the video does, but *Robertson does not*.  Like s. jones says "steel core columns" in the radio interview and *Robertson does not*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same thing with your newsweek article, jackass!!! and it was corrected by newsweek later.
Click to expand...


The only problem is that Newsweek does not mention that is "corrects" the earlier article and there is no source named.  The September 13, 2001 article *is about* Robertson, so it's souce is a prime authority.

images from 9-11 confirm that the core was concrete.


----------



## Fizz

i just realized who chris reminds me of.

i think they must be long lost twins or something. their mental illness is almost exactly the same.

and they both make absolutely no sense...

Time Cube


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> i just realized who chris reminds me of.
> 
> i think they must be long lost twins or something. their mental illness is almost exactly the same.
> 
> and they both make absolutely no sense...
> 
> Time Cube



Since I have evidence, and reason, the perpetrators interests can only be served by creating attitude to alter the perceptions of those viewing.  Meaning the reverse of what agents say is true.

When posters refuse to recognize violations of law that negatively impact populations, it is clear they are agents for the infiltrated government.  That infiltraton is trying to get rid of the Constitution.  Every time we allow an agent to ignore that a law was violated and pretend that it was okay, we allow damage to the standing of our Constitution and encourage an escalation in the removal of our rights.

If these things were not true, then after 9-11, the war for oil would have made a decrease in fuel prices.  But the reverse happened and now our economy is trashed from fighting a war of conquest across the middle east.  Our rights are seriously compromised by the patriot act and homeland security and our futures appear grim.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just realized who chris reminds me of.
> 
> i think they must be long lost twins or something. their mental illness is almost exactly the same.
> 
> and they both make absolutely no sense...
> 
> Time Cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have evidence, and reason, the perpetrators interests can only be served by creating attitude to alter the perceptions of those viewing.  Meaning the reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> When posters refuse to recognize violations of law that negatively impact populations, it is clear they are agents for the infiltrated government.  That infiltraton is trying to get rid of the Constitution.  Every time we allow an agent to ignore that a law was violated and pretend that it was okay, we allow damage to the standing of our Constitution and encourage an escalation in the removal of our rights.
> 
> If these things were not true, then after 9-11, the war for oil would have made a decrease in fuel prices.  But the reverse happened and now our economy is trashed from fighting a war of conquest across southern Europe.  Our rights are seriously compromised by the patriot act and homeland security and our futures appear grim.
Click to expand...


see!! i told you they were almost exactly the same!! same crazy rants in spite of all logic.

and this idiot thinks we are fighting in europe!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just realized who chris reminds me of.
> 
> i think they must be long lost twins or something. their mental illness is almost exactly the same.
> 
> and they both make absolutely no sense...
> 
> Time Cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have evidence, and reason, the perpetrators interests can only be served by creating attitude to alter the perceptions of those viewing.  Meaning the reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> When posters refuse to recognize violations of law that negatively impact populations, it is clear they are agents for the infiltrated government.  That infiltraton is trying to get rid of the Constitution.  Every time we allow an agent to ignore that a law was violated and pretend that it was okay, we allow damage to the standing of our Constitution and encourage an escalation in the removal of our rights.
> 
> If these things were not true, then after 9-11, the war for oil would have made a decrease in fuel prices.  But the reverse happened and now our economy is trashed from fighting a war of conquest across the middle east.  Our rights are seriously compromised by the patriot act and homeland security and our futures appear grim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see!! i told you they were almost exactly the same!! same crazy rants in spite of all logic.
> 
> and this idiot thinks we are fighting in europe!!!
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, it appears that the violations of law seen in  gulianis taking the WTC documents means nothing, again.  Even though it enabled FEMA's deception of NIST.  A criminal, sociopathic mind at work

If you look where the pipeline is going, it is.

Most importantly, FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.  The concrete core is the only core that can be shown with independently verified evidence.  Like this.






and of course engineers identify a concrete core.  August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) so all of your subterfuge is easily seem as support the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

Can you tell me why you posted this written declaration from Mr. Harold Hill when you KNEW and ADMITTED that he was afraid to say anything about the core? Why did you go against his wishes?






I sent this to Mr. Hill and explained that you are PUBLICLY posting his written declaration as evidence of the concrete core you describe and that he saw a VIDEO showing exactly that. A rectangular shaped core with two 17' thick short axis walls and two 12' thick long axis walls that tapered to 2' thick at the top.

Should be interesting to see what he says.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris,
> 
> Can you tell me why you posted this written declaration from Mr. Harold Hill when you KNEW and ADMITTED that he was afraid to say anything about the core? Why did you go against his wishes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent this to Mr. Hill and explained that you are PUBLICLY posting his written declaration as evidence of the concrete core you describe and that he saw a VIDEO showing exactly that. A rectangular shaped core with two 17' thick short axis walls and two 12' thick long axis walls that tapered to 2' thick at the top.
> 
> Should be interesting to see what he says.



As usual, gumjob misrepresents, .......... everything.  I use that to evidence the documentary, which he saw that had clips from the same one I saw.

The Twins had a concrete core with shear wall construction.  Here is the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As usual, gumjob misrepresents, .......... everything.  I use that to evidence the documentary, which he saw that had clips from the same one I saw.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core with shear wall construction.  Here is the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.



notice he doesnt say that its a concrete core described in the documentary!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, gumjob misrepresents, .......... everything.  I use that to evidence the documentary, which he saw that had clips from the same one I saw.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core with shear wall construction.  Here is the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice he doesnt say that its a concrete core described in the documentary!!
Click to expand...


Notice you have no evidence of steel core columns from independently verifiable sources LET ALONE one image from 9-11 showing them in the core area.

The WTC 2 concrete core.  ALL exterior steel is gone.  Not one stick of structural steel is seen.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Notice you have no evidence of steel core columns from independently verifiable sources LET ALONE one image from 9-11 showing them in the core area.
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.  ALL exterior steel is gone.  Not one stick of structural steel is seen.



well chris.... here is a another picture of what you claim is the "concrete core" that is actually steel taken at almost the same second from a different angle and much more detailed.

you can clearly see the steel beams of the steel core.





here is a picture of the remains of the steel core thrown about like matchsticks by the collapse.





and here is the base of the steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































now if you still claim that the core was concrete and not steel after this post it truly proves you are completely insane.


----------



## Christophera

Nice pictures of interior box columns, located outside the concrete core.  The spire was one such, on the right, an end view of the concrete core wall on the left.  Far left, ........... enpty core area.






 and elevator guide rails support inside the core. 

Notice the only bracing on the one shot inside the core is lightweight channel.

This one is not even the either of the Twins.

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd/im_837_lg.jpg

Wrong spacing compared to perimeter column width.

If there were steel core columns there would have to be fairly dense diagonal bracing, and there is none.

The vertical steel inside the core was weak.  Elevator guide rails upport steel.  The butt plates on top of the sections left and right of the center crane show what kind of structural value they had, *zero*.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> .  Elevator guide rails upport steel.  The butt plates on top of the sections left and right of the center crane show what kind of structural value they had, *zero*.



elevator guide rails can not be exposed to weather because they pit. they go in LAST not first.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  Elevator guide rails support steel.  The butt plates on top of the sections left and right of the center crane show what kind of structural value they had, *zero*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevator guide rails can not be exposed to weather because they pit. they go in LAST not first.
Click to expand...


Read agent, ........ *SUPPORT STEEL* for guide rails.  In the twins elevators were operating at an average of 5 floors below the top floors.  At least one large freight car and one personel car were a condition of the subcontractors performance and the general contractors responsibility to have operating as soon as possible.

The Twins were the first skyscrapers to be build with a significant portion of the building materials, that would fit, transported on their own elevators.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  Elevator guide rails support steel.  The butt plates on top of the sections left and right of the center crane show what kind of structural value they had, *zero*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elevator guide rails can not be exposed to weather because they pit. they go in LAST not first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read agent, ........ *SUPPORT STEEL* for guide rails.  In the twins elevators were operating at an average of 5 floors below the top floors.  At least one large freight car and one personel car were a condition of the subcontractors performance and the general contractors responsibility to have operating as soon as possible.
> 
> The Twins were the first skyscrapers to be build with a significant portion of the building materials, that would fit, transported on their own elevators.
Click to expand...


so you are saying these HUGE FUCKING STEEL BEAMS in this picture......





are only to support these little tiny guide rails such as these?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> elevator guide rails can not be exposed to weather because they pit. they go in LAST not first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read agent, ........ *SUPPORT STEEL* for guide rails.  In the twins elevators were operating at an average of 5 floors below the top floors.  At least one large freight car and one personel car were a condition of the subcontractors performance and the general contractors responsibility to have operating as soon as possible.
> 
> The Twins were the first skyscrapers to be build with a significant portion of the building materials, that would fit, transported on their own elevators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you are saying these HUGE FUCKING STEEL BEAMS in this picture......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are only to support these little tiny guide rails such as these?
Click to expand...


Firstly, you have exposed how little you know of structural steel.  Vertical elements are not referred to as "beams".

Those particular columns are OUTSIDE the core on the right.  On the left is the concrete core wall.  Left of that the empty core.






And here at ground zero on the left, all the guide rail support steel that was supposed to be right of the core base wll remnant is gone.  Those massive box columns OUTSIDE the core were by far the stoutest columns in the buildings.






Below, is a concrete elevator shaft with guide rails.  Not a service core having multiple elevators and stairs.



Fizz said:


>


----------



## Fizz

dude, you are completely out of your fucking mind.

the picture is of a guy standing in front of a steel core. there is no concrete core in that picture or any other picture.

WHERE'S THE FUCKING CONCRETE!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> dude, you are completely out of your fucking mind.
> 
> the picture is of a guy standing in front of a steel core. there is no concrete core in that picture or any other picture.
> 
> WHERE'S THE FUCKING CONCRETE!!!



Uhhhh you forgot a phase,






The concrete has been pulverized, ............ obviously, ............. agent.

FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST.  The cause of death is invalid.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete has been pulverized, ............ obviously, ............. agent.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST.  The cause of death is invalid.



wow, you are really a jackass.

if there was a concrete core and it was surrounded by steel columns, as you claim, then how is it possible that ALL the concrete inside the steel was pulverized without bending the steel?

we both know what the real answer is. there was no concrete in there. you can see from the above picture that there was no concrete in there. how the hell could the concrete have been pulverized but the gypsum still be found attached? your claims are ridiculous.

we already went over the "cause of death" thing. the cause of death is homicide. steel core or concrete core doesnt matter as to the cause of death. it is still murder. this claim of yours is also ridiculous.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete has been pulverized, ............ obviously, ............. agent.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST.  The cause of death is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, you are really a jackass.
> 
> if there was a concrete core and it was surrounded by steel columns, as you claim, then how is it possible that ALL the concrete inside the steel was pulverized without bending the steel?
Click to expand...


Concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed high explosives.

Some of the steel was bent.  Look at the billowed web of the "I" beam?


----------



## Fizz

so you are claiming that high explosives blew apart all the concrete from the core in this picture but not only left the steel virtually undisturbed but it also left the attached gypsum unaffected?


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The demise and usurpation of the US Constitution is the worst.  Do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the demise of the US Constitution is not a conspiracy as defined by the current connotation of the term "conspiracy theory".
Click to expand...


This determination depends on what information one uses in the definition of conspiracy. 

There are also conspiracy facts when laws are violated to enable provision of due process.

Cognitive distortions are not adequate for use in the is arena of analysis, minimizations, generalizations, etc.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> so you are claiming that high explosives blew apart all the concrete from the core in this picture but not only left the steel virtually undisturbed but it also left the attached gypsum unaffected?



The agent that calls vertical steel "beams" also has no idea of what it takes to damage heavy tempered steel with high explosives.  This is logical.

The difference in thickness between the web of this "I" beam and the interior box column on the right and guide rail steel on the left is very large.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agent that calls vertical steel "beams" also has no idea of what it takes to damage heavy tempered steel with high explosives.  This is logical.
> 
> The difference in thickness between the web of this "I" beam and the interior box column on the right and guide rail steel on the left is very large.



hey deadbeat.. get a job and pay the child support you owe.....

then explain how high explosives removed the concrete from this picture of the core while leaving the gypsum in place.


----------



## Fizz

here is a better picture of your "concrete core" that you keep showing from across the hudson. it is clearly steel


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> here is a better picture of your "concrete core" that you keep showing from across the hudson. it is clearly steel



The above and below photos show the interior box columns.   Below the concrete has detonated and the frames are falling,  the core is empty.  Above the concrete is still inside the inner framed wall and the detonations that removed it to expose it in the core image I use have not yet happened. 






Here is the concrete wall


----------



## Fizz

you are delusional.

concrete doesnt detonate. neither does steel.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you are delusional.
> 
> concrete doesnt detonate. neither does steel.








All the floors are gone, why is the concrete turning to dust and particulate inside the steel framework?  The force of blasts are just visible in the horizontal bursts of dust/sand/gravel.  White colored projectiles are travel horizontally of over 100 feet away on the right side.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are delusional.
> 
> concrete doesnt detonate. neither does steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the floors are gone, why is the concrete turning to dust and particulate inside the steel framework?  The force of blasts are just visible in the horizontal bursts of dust/sand/gravel.  White colored projectiles are travel horizontally of over 100 feet away on the right side.
Click to expand...


thats an easy one. because the "concrete" is really gypsum.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are delusional.
> 
> concrete doesnt detonate. neither does steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the floors are gone, why is the concrete turning to dust and particulate inside the steel framework?  The force of blasts are just visible in the horizontal bursts of dust/sand/gravel.  White colored projectiles are travel horizontally of over 100 feet away on the right side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats an easy one. because the "concrete" is really gypsum.
Click to expand...








*Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over?*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over?*



no. and thats why it is turning to dust as you stated earlier. 

your image is from the west. the sun was shining from the east. therfore you are looking through the smoke towards the sun. of course you are not going to see any detail looking at the unilluminated part!!

here is what the other side looks like, jackass.


----------



## Fizz

look. no concrete. only gypsum.


----------



## Fizz

steel core.





steel core thrown all over the place...





steel core.





no concrete core.





steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.


----------



## Fizz

*New York Times* says steel core. http://www.nytimes.com/2002/10/23/n...uildings-offered-as-model.html?pagewanted=all
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. and thats why it is turning to dust as you stated earlier.
> 
> your image is from the west. the sun was shining from the east. therfore you are looking through the smoke towards the sun. of course you are not going to see any detail looking at the unilluminated part!!
> 
> here is what the other side looks like, jackass.
Click to expand...


That is seconds before from the south.  The particualate has fallen in this later image.






In silhouette we would see the major structural steel you claim existed was in the core, protruding out the top.  WE can see the uniform round shape of the top.  Gypsum will not do that after hundrds of thousands of tons of steel has crashed over it.

That steel inside and outside the core would make holes in the gypsum and rip long vertical slashes of gypsum away.

Here we see what can only be rebar.






The core to the right of it is empty.  Where are the supposed steel core columns with their many interconnecting diagonal braces?  If we do not see them under these conditions, they clearly did not exist.  Just as the lead engineer identified a concrete core not steel core columns on 
September 13, 2001.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. and thats why it is turning to dust as you stated earlier.
> 
> your image is from the west. the sun was shining from the east. therfore you are looking through the smoke towards the sun. of course you are not going to see any detail looking at the unilluminated part!!
> 
> here is what the other side looks like, jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is seconds before from the south.  The particualate has fallen in this later image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In silhouette we would see the major structural steel you claim existed was in the core, protruding out the top.  WE can see the uniform round shape of the top.  Gypsum will not do that after hundrds of thousands of tons of steel has crashed over it.
> 
> That steel inside and outside the core would make holes in the gypsum and rip long vertical slashes of gypsum away.
> 
> Here we see what can only be rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core to the right of it is empty.  Where are the supposed steel core columns with their many interconnecting diagonal braces?  If we do not see them under these conditions, they clearly did not exist.  Just as the lead engineer identified a concrete core not steel core columns on
> September 13, 2001.
Click to expand...


first of all, as you have been shown repeatedly, the lead engineer says STEEL CORE. the reporter in your interview is the one that says concrete core. *you are blatantly lying* when you say the lead engineer says it was a concrete core!!! 

further proof of your delusions. you see things that are not there. you claim your photo shows rebar just a few inches thick from miles away across the river. that would be like trying to see what color hats the people in the picture are wearing. what hats? you cant even see the people on the boat that is probably about half the distance to the WTC site.

you also are saying that the gypsum and steel structure that is clearly visible in my picture, taken within seconds if not the exact same time as your picture, would suddenly fall away or disappear or some other stupid shit. the entire structure is FALLING. it is COLLAPSING. its all going to fall at basically the same speed no matter if it is gypsum, steel or concrete. its not going to all seperate neatly and fall away showing a concrete core even if there was one.

dude, you are extremely delusional and need professional help. you see things that arent there. you have no proof of a concrete core. none. nobody else looks at your pictures and sees the same things that you see. even people that believe the towers were blown up think you are nuts.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. and thats why it is turning to dust as you stated earlier.
> 
> your image is from the west. the sun was shining from the east. therfore you are looking through the smoke towards the sun. of course you are not going to see any detail looking at the unilluminated part!!
> 
> here is what the other side looks like, jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is seconds before from the south.  The particualate has fallen in this later image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In silhouette we would see the major structural steel you claim existed was in the core, protruding out the top.  WE can see the uniform round shape of the top.  Gypsum will not do that after hundrds of thousands of tons of steel has crashed over it.
> 
> That steel inside and outside the core would make holes in the gypsum and rip long vertical slashes of gypsum away.
> 
> Here we see what can only be rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core to the right of it is empty.  Where are the supposed steel core columns with their many interconnecting diagonal braces?  If we do not see them under these conditions, they clearly did not exist.  Just as the lead engineer identified a concrete core not steel core columns on
> September 13, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first of all, as you have been shown repeatedly, the lead engineer says STEEL CORE. the reporter in your interview is the one that says concrete core.
Click to expand...


You've not shown once that Leslie Robertson identifies a steel core.  The reporter of the September 13, 2001 gets the information of the article from Leslie Robertson and the article is about Robertson.  All images from 9-11 show an empty core area surrounded with concrete.

You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.  Done deal.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You've not shown once that Leslie Robertson identifies a steel core.  The reporter of the September 13, 2001 gets the information of the article from Leslie Robertson and the article is about Robertson.  All images from 9-11 show an empty core area surrounded with concrete.
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.  Done deal.



the mistake by the reporter in your newsweek article, done two days after 9/11, was corrected in the later newsweek artcicle here. High Time - Newsweek.com

you are a disgusting individual that lies about the events of 9/11 just to attempt to sell books and make money.

get a real job and pay your child support DEADBEAT!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've not shown once that Leslie Robertson identifies a steel core.  The reporter of the September 13, 2001 gets the information of the article from Leslie Robertson and the article is about Robertson.  All images from 9-11 show an empty core area surrounded with concrete.
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.  Done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mistake by the reporter in your newsweek article, done two days after 9/11, was corrected in the later newsweek artcicle here. High Time - Newsweek.com
Click to expand...


The article does not state it is a correction and cites no sources.  The Newsweek article is about Robertson and the Towers.  Robertson is an authority.



Fizz said:


> you are a disgusting individual that lies about the events of 9/11 just to attempt to sell books and make money.
> 
> get a real job and pay your child support DEADBEAT!!!



After you completely faile to notice violations of law enabling the FEMA deception when the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, in spport for secrete methods of mass murder, you completely fail to recognize deprivations of due process and equal protections of law of those seeking justice for the dead and their families. 

There can be no collectable debt with estopple.  I was deprived of information lawfully subpoenaed when the county failed to appear on subpoena duces tecum.  I needed that to create the income needed to pay. 

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

The child support was created by welfare fraud.  This will be asy for you to support 'cause you already support secret methods of mass murder.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

Only to find that the federal courts will deprive all citizens who might file pro se civil rights cases of their civil rights/

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

You actually cannot be an American with this behavior.  A criminal, .. yes, a traitor, yes, a sociopath, uh huh.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The article does not state it is a correction and cites no sources.  The Newsweek article is about Robertson and the Towers.  Robertson is an authority.



and robertson says it was  STEEL CORE you fucking jackass!!!

you got nothing. you have no proof at all of a concrete core. you have a reporter that makes a mistake in the confusion immediately following 9/11. you keep lying and saying robertson said there was a concrete core. you are a liar and you KNOW that robertson didnt say this. it is the REPORTER saying this. you know it. i know it. everybody else knows it. 

show me pictures of the concrete core under construction. show me blueprints that say concrete core.

YOU GOT NOTHING!!!



Christophera said:


> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.  Done deal.



you are taking the 9/11 tragedy and making a joke out of by trying to make money selling lies in the book you wrote.



Christophera said:


> After you completely faile to notice violations of law enabling the FEMA deception when the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding, in spport for secrete methods of mass murder, you completely fail to recognize deprivations of due process and equal protections of law of those seeking justice for the dead and their families.



you are delusional. FEMA got the plans from robertson!!!

you are mocking the families by lying about the steel core and writing a stupid work of fiction claiming there were explosives embedded in a non-existent concrete core for 30 years.



Christophera said:


> There can be no collectable debt with estopple.  I was deprived of information lawfully subpoenaed when the county failed to appear on subpoena duces tecum.  I needed that to create the income needed to pay.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> The child support was created by welfare fraud.  This will be asy for you to support 'cause you already support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> Only to find that the federal courts will deprive all citizens who might file pro se civil rights cases of their civil rights/
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> You actually cannot be an American with this behavior.  A criminal, .. yes, a traitor, yes, a sociopath, uh huh.



pay your fucking child support!! a fucking paper from 1876 has nothing to do with you paying child support. get a job cooking french fries you fucking deadbeat. 

excuses... excuses... excuses...

you are full of fucking excuses.

there was a documentary but somebody stole it.

there were pictures of a concrete core but somebody stole them all off the internet and out of every book ever published and they went back into every magazine and made sure there was no mention of a concrete core ever. it was a all a huge government plot.

there was a paper from 1876 but somebody stole it so now i cant work.

i didnt pay child support since 1993 but its not my fault because i'm too busy working under the table.


GET A FUCKING JOB YOU LAZY MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## Fizz

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered


----------



## Fizz

steel core.





steel core thrown all over the place...





steel core.





no concrete core.





steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.




steel core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered



And they all have the same sources, FEMA.  And not one image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.






And you think gypsum can stand at 400+ feet after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crash over it.  No steel structure shows.

*What you have proven is that media cannot be trusted IF an accountable individual is not associated with it.*


On September 13, 2001, Leslie Robertson, an individual who IS an authority after 3,000 were killed in the building he was an engineer for and he indetified a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

None of those show the needed diagonal bracing, but the image that is *not* of the twins is still in there,






Proven by this image which shows the true proportions of the perimeter columns compared to the spaces between them.  Above we have almost 2 columns space between columns, below we have over 2 columns space between columns.






_fizz could be stannrodd because in that post many of the images are at *i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd*_ co stalker with gamolon from Lets Roll 9-11 in 2004.

The others show elevator guide rail support steel seen left and right of the center crane with butt plates on top of them.  They are too weak for "core columns"






Only a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 sides will suffice for a box columns as a "core column".  The butt plates and single pass welds on the outsides of the elevator guide rail support steel are too weak to stand in the core on 9-11, that is why they are not seen, 

*Where are the plans?*

Your images prove there was no diagonal bracing, absolutely needed with steel core columns.  They show the only full length columns interior box columns that surround the core.  What is seen on the right in this image with an end view of the concrete core wall on the left.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no. and thats why it is turning to dust as you stated earlier.
> 
> your image is from the west. the sun was shining from the east. therfore you are looking through the smoke towards the sun. of course you are not going to see any detail looking at the unilluminated part!!
> 
> here is what the other side looks like, jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is seconds before from the south.  The particualate has fallen in this later image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In silhouette we would see the major structural steel you claim existed was in the core, protruding out the top.  WE can see the uniform round shape of the top.  Gypsum will not do that after hundrds of thousands of tons of steel has crashed over it.
> 
> That steel inside and outside the core would make holes in the gypsum and rip long vertical slashes of gypsum away.
> 
> Here we see what can only be rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core to the right of it is empty.  Where are the supposed steel core columns with their many interconnecting diagonal braces?  If we do not see them under these conditions, they clearly did not exist.  Just as the lead engineer identified a concrete core not steel core columns on
> September 13, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first of all, as you have been shown repeatedly, the lead engineer says STEEL CORE. the reporter in your interview is the one that says concrete core.
Click to expand...


The article here of September 13, 2001 about Leslie Robertson, the engineer of the Twin towers identifies a concrete core

MSNBC - â&#8364;&#732;Painful and Horribleâ&#8364;&#8482;

That information from that independent authority is confirmed by images from 9-11 showing concrete shear walls surrounding the empty core area.






You can only utilize independently verified evidence to prove the core structure, and you have none for the steel core columns.  It all leads back to FEMA.  No images from 9-11 show the steel core columns.  They did not exist.  What was in the core was elevator guide rail support steel and it fell immediatly on 9-11 because it had NO STRUCTURAL strength,


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they all have the same sources, FEMA.  And not one image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.
Click to expand...

PROVE IT!!

more fiction from you. just like the work of fiction you try to sell as a book at the expense of the 9/11 families.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The article here of September 13, 2001 about Leslie Robertson, the engineer of the Twin towers identifies a concrete core
> 
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ



you just keep fucking lying. 

it shows what a scumbag you truly are. 

any moron can read that article and see that Robertson did not say that. it was the reporter saying it and the reporter was wrong. many of the other articles also have interviews with robertson that say STEEL CORE.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they all have the same sources, FEMA.  And not one image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PROVE IT!!
> 
> more fiction from you. just like the work of fiction you try to sell as a book at the expense of the 9/11 families.
Click to expand...


I've seen a few of those sites before, I know what is there.  I will not waste my time.  You are the one trying to help the perpetrators by support for the impossible in efforts to obscure the possible, not me.

I'm the one that posts an article containing quotes from the buildings engineer that also has the information identifying a concrete core.

http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*

Corretct, it does not have quotes on it.  However, it is likely the reporter rephrased a much longer techinical description and selected descriptors that were efficient to use in the article.

The article is totally consistent with what is seen on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

hey jackass. the concrete core part of your story isnt a quote. you keep lying and saying that robertson said it.

you wont even bother to look at the REAL information so that just proves you are using this horrible incident to try to make money by selling a book of lies.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> hey jackass. the concrete core part of your story isnt a quote. you keep lying



*READ* agent.   I said the article contains quotes.

*DOES your article contain quotes?*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass. the concrete core part of your story isnt a quote. you keep lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *READ* agent.   I said the article contains quotes.
> 
> *DOES your article contain quotes?*
Click to expand...



some do. for instance this one. Skyscraper Safety Campaign - Must-Read Articles

there is also this article ACTUALLY WRITTEN BY ROBERTSON where he talk about the innovations in the WTC including NOT USING MASONRY. National Academy of Engineering (NAE) - Reflections on the World Trade Center

_We developed the concept of and made use of the fire-rated shaft-wall partition system, which is now widely used in place of masonry and plaster walls. At that time, masonry was the standard enclosure for elevators, stairs, duct shafts, and other internal structures_

so show me where robinson EVER says it was a concrete core? you are completely lying by saying he did. 

keep mocking the families of the victims with your lies and your disinformation just so you can try to sell some books. you disgust me.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass. the concrete core part of your story isnt a quote. you keep lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *READ* agent.   I said the article contains quotes.
> 
> *DOES your article contain quotes?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> some do. for instance this one. Skyscraper Safety Campaign - Must-Read Articles
Click to expand...


No quotes by Robertson relating to the structure, but he did show how he felt when asked about the building.

*Leslie E. Robertson is the engineer who, with his then partner, John Skilling, was mainly responsible for the structure of the Twin Towers. Unlike most of his colleagues, who have been widely quoted and interviewed, he has remained largely out of the public eye since September 11th. His only public appearance was at a previously scheduled meeting of the National Council of Structural Engineers Associations, on October 5th, in New Hampshire, where, as the Wall Street Journal reported, on being asked by an engineer in the audience, "Is there anything you wish you had done differently in the design of the building?," Robertson broke down and wept at the lectern.*

America needs the truth.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *READ* agent.   I said the article contains quotes.
> 
> *DOES your article contain quotes?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some do. for instance this one. Skyscraper Safety Campaign - Must-Read Articles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No quotes by Robertson relating to the structure, but he did show how he felt when asked about the building.
> 
> *Leslie E. Robertson is the engineer who, with his then partner, John Skilling, was mainly responsible for the structure of the Twin Towers. Unlike most of his colleagues, who have been widely quoted and interviewed, he has remained largely out of the public eye since September 11th. His only public appearance was at a previously scheduled meeting of the National Council of Structural Engineers Associations, on October 5th, in New Hampshire, where, as the Wall Street Journal reported, on being asked by an engineer in the audience, "Is there anything you wish you had done differently in the design of the building?," Robertson broke down and wept at the lectern.*
> 
> America needs the truth.
Click to expand...


you want to play the game of quotes? ok....

HEY SCUMBAG!!

WHERE IS YOUR QUOTE FROM ROBERTSON SAYING IT IS A CONCRETE CORE? 

just one single quote where robertson actually says it was a concrete core. not your stupid fucking reporter saying. WHERE IS ROBERTSON SAYING IT???


----------



## Fizz

you are right. america does need the truth.

unfortunately you are a lying sack of shit that abandoned your own children. you lie continually and habitually.

america needs the truth. they sure as hell arent getting it from you!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you are right. america does need the truth.
> 
> unfortunately you are a lying sack of shit that abandoned your own children. you lie continually and habitually.
> 
> america needs the truth. they sure as hell arent getting it from you!!



The truth is the reverse of what you write.

FEMA states the towers core looked like this.






on 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2,






You refuse to recognize that the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling FEMA to decieve NIST.  Meaning you work to protect the secret methods of mass murder on 9-11.

Not good for children.


----------



## Fizz

you got nothing.

you have picture of the smoking core during its collapse. you claim its concrete so you can sell books. you lie. thats it in a nutshell.


----------



## Fizz

here's another christmas present for you, deadbeat.

a Time Magazine article from 1964 stating......

A STEEL CORE!!!!

Art: Onward & Upward - TIME
(tada!!)
checkmate.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> here's another christmas present for you, deadbeat.
> 
> a Time Magazine article from 1964 stating......
> 
> A STEEL CORE!!!!
> 
> Art: Onward & Upward - TIME
> (tada!!)
> checkmate.



The 1963 article is fraught with error,

*Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it. The stainless-steel outer ribs are only 22 inches apart, with glass between,*

(The article identifies a stainless steel exterior and steel exterior walls supporting weight in this paragraph.)

and is therefore invalidated as no images from 9-11 corroborate it.

The September 13, 2001 Newsweek article that is corroborated by the work of  August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (See chapter 2.1, He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) *AND* images from 9-11 that show a concrete core,







MUST take precedence because there is so much, other, independently validating evidence.


----------



## Fizz

you are a jackass. where is YOUR PROOF that it is a concrete core again?

so far you have shown..... well..... nothing!!! 

forget it, assmunch. you have NO logical reason to think it is a concrete core. your story is totally debunked. no more book sales for you!! 

proof of steel core has been repeatedly shown and every post you make contrary proves your insanity. perhaps from now on every time you claim there is a concrete core i will simply post pictures and references proving it was steel.

now get a job and pay your child support since you owe $30,000!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you are a jackass. where is YOUR PROOF that it is a concrete core again?
> 
> so far you have shown..... well..... nothing!!!




You have attempted to show proof of the supposed steel core columns, but all efforts are inadequate because they are not accompanied by the needed corroboration of 9-11 images that show supposed steel core columns in the core area.

Such evidence/corroboration/validation for the concrete core is abundant and consolidated on the web for any interested in using truth, for justice in support and defense of the US Constitution.

The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers

*SOLDIERS OATH:
I DO SOLEMNLY SWEAR (OR AFFIRM) THAT I WILL SUPPORT AND DEFEND THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES AGAINST ALL ENEMIES, FOREIGN AND DOMESTIC; THAT I WILL BEAR TRUE FAITH AND ALLEGIANCE TO THE SAME; AND THAT I WILL OBEY THE ORDERS OF THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AND THE ORDERS OF THE OFFICERS APPOINTED OVER ME, ACCORDING TO REGULATIONS AND THE UNIFORM CODE OF MILITARY JUSTICE. SO HELP ME GOD.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a jackass. where is YOUR PROOF that it is a concrete core again?
> 
> so far you have shown..... well..... nothing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have attempted to show proof of the supposed steel core columns, but all efforts are inadequate because they are not accompanied by the needed corroboration of 9-11 images that show supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Such evidence/corroboration/validation for the concrete core is abundant and consolidated on the web for any interested in using truth, for justice in support and defense of the US Constitution.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> *SOLDIERS OATH:
> I DO SOLEMNLY SWEAR (OR AFFIRM) THAT I WILL SUPPORT AND DEFEND THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES AGAINST ALL ENEMIES, FOREIGN AND DOMESTIC; THAT I WILL BEAR TRUE FAITH AND ALLEGIANCE TO THE SAME; AND THAT I WILL OBEY THE ORDERS OF THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AND THE ORDERS OF THE OFFICERS APPOINTED OVER ME, ACCORDING TO REGULATIONS AND THE UNIFORM CODE OF MILITARY JUSTICE. SO HELP ME GOD.*
Click to expand...

bullshit you put on your own website is NOT proof


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a jackass. where is YOUR PROOF that it is a concrete core again?
> 
> so far you have shown..... well..... nothing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have attempted to show proof of the supposed steel core columns, but all efforts are inadequate because they are not accompanied by the needed corroboration of 9-11 images that show supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Such evidence/corroboration/validation for the concrete core is abundant and consolidated on the web for any interested in using truth, for justice in support and defense of the US Constitution.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> *SOLDIERS OATH:
> I DO SOLEMNLY SWEAR (OR AFFIRM) THAT I WILL SUPPORT AND DEFEND THE CONSTITUTION OF THE UNITED STATES AGAINST ALL ENEMIES, FOREIGN AND DOMESTIC; THAT I WILL BEAR TRUE FAITH AND ALLEGIANCE TO THE SAME; AND THAT I WILL OBEY THE ORDERS OF THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES AND THE ORDERS OF THE OFFICERS APPOINTED OVER ME, ACCORDING TO REGULATIONS AND THE UNIFORM CODE OF MILITARY JUSTICE. SO HELP ME GOD.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bullshit you put on your own website is NOT proof
Click to expand...


That is what the perpetrators would want people to think.

Proof is proof wherever it is found.  You have none, and you have no website because there is nothing worth putting on it.  A deception is competently documented here.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.

You are not even a competent liar so your text is a waste.  You refuse to recognize violations of law.

 A violation of federal and state laws which enables a deprivation of due process in 3,000 MURDERS.


----------



## DiveCon

and yet another example of projection


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and yet another example of projection



Clearly, your act fits the term "projection" far better than mine even tho you work to conceal that you support secret methods of mass murder.

*pro·jec·tion

NOUN:

   1. The act of projecting or the condition of being projected.
   2. A thing or part that extends outward beyond a prevailing line or surface: spiky projections on top of a fence; a projection of land along the coast.
   3. A plan for an anticipated course of action: "facilities [that] are vital to the projection of U.S. force . . . in the Pacific" (Alan D. Romberg).
   4. A prediction or an estimate of something in the future, based on present data or trends.
   5.
         1. The process of projecting a filmed image onto a screen or other viewing surface.
         2. An image so projected.
   6. Mathematics The image of a geometric figure reproduced on a line, plane, or surface.
   7. A system of intersecting lines, such as the grid of a map, on which part or all of the globe or another spherical surface is represented as a plane surface.
   8. Psychology
         1. The attribution of one's own attitudes, feelings, or suppositions to others: "Even trained anthropologists have been guilty of unconscious projection of clothing the subjects of their research in theories brought with them into the field" (Alex Shoumatoff).
         2. The attribution of one's own attitudes, feelings, or desires to someone or something as a naive or unconscious defense against anxiety or guilt.
*

And you "pretend" nearly all of your positions, because they cannot be evidenced or supported in any way.  You are about manipulation and deception serving an agenda to destroy the Constitution.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a jackass. where is YOUR PROOF that it is a concrete core again?
> 
> so far you have shown..... well..... nothing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have attempted to show proof of the supposed steel core columns, but all efforts are inadequate because they are not accompanied by the needed corroboration of 9-11 images that show supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Such evidence/corroboration/validation for the concrete core is abundant and consolidated on the web for any interested in using truth, for justice in support and defense of the US Constitution.
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
Click to expand...


i have shown the engineers saying it was a steel core. i have shown the steel core under construction. i have shown the steel core on 9/11.

you have shown...... a reporter thinks it was a concrete core and a picture from miles away across the river looking towards the sun and showing the shadow of the steel core in smoke and you claim it is concrete.

you got nothing.

steel core.





steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## DiveCon

clearly christophera is beyond reason and common sense
it has been shown the core was steel


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> clearly christophera is beyond reason and common sense
> it has been shown the core was steel



i think it is totally wrong that this asshole is blatantly lying to the public in order to sell books. i'm gonna be all over his ass every time he tries to spread his lies about a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> clearly christophera is beyond reason and common sense
> it has been shown the core was steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is totally wrong that this asshole is blatantly lying to the public in order to sell books. i'm gonna be all over his ass every time he tries to spread his lies about a concrete core.
Click to expand...

that is only a lie if you can prove he doesn't actually believe the bullshit he spreads


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> clearly christophera is beyond reason and common sense
> it has been shown the core was steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is totally wrong
Click to expand...


That you fail to recognize laws that deprive the public and NIST of the plans for the towers.

 The ex NYC mayor  took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.

Both agents fail to recognize ALL violations of laws by governmental entities.

Clearly, they work to destroy the US Constitution.

FEMA deceived NIST and the cause of death is invalid.

http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html


----------



## DiveCon

christopher a brown shows once again why his ADHD ass is a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Consitution as you fail to recognize the vilation of laws and the deprivations of right.

This is the only depiction from official sources of the core structure of the Twin towers.  The ONLY one.






How can that be, .......... and you cannot notice.

Then you are shown that guliani 

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html] 

the ex NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.  And you cannot notice that.  Your behavior is traitorous towards the United States of America, its people and its laws when its military has been diverted towards killing ancient religious opponents under such premise.


----------



## DiveCon

oh, and you are a lying fucktard


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> christopher a brown shows once again why his ADHD ass is a fucking moron



what is it about the name chris brown?  total fucking lunacy


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> christopher a brown shows once again why his ADHD ass is a fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it about the name chris brown?  total fucking lunacy
Click to expand...

i dont know
but that lying fucktard needs to stop telling me what i believe when he dont know shit


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> christopher a brown shows once again why his ADHD ass is a fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it about the name chris brown?  total fucking lunacy
Click to expand...


That is absurd as saying fire caused this piece of the WTC 2 concrete core to fall off to the west.






While this looks exactly like the concrete core of WTC 2 should on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> christopher a brown shows once again why his ADHD ass is a fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it about the name chris brown?  total fucking lunacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is absurd as saying fire caused this piece of the WTC 2 concrete core to fall off to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this looks exactly like the concrete core of WTC 2 should on 9-11.
Click to expand...

hey dumbfuck, that is a FLOOR

you can even see the floor trusses in it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is it about the name chris brown?  total fucking lunacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is absurd as saying fire caused this piece of the WTC 2 concrete core to fall off to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this looks exactly like the concrete core of WTC 2 should on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dumbfuck, that is a FLOOR
> 
> you can even see the floor trusses in it
Click to expand...


Wrong, the perpetrators would love to induce hallicinations in the public.  So you work toards tha goal, ... absurdly.  Those lines on the bottom are a piece of perimeter wall stuck underneath it.  It has much more mass and less area so it slightly outrunning the perimeter walls.

Just like the perps would want people to believe this is 400 foot tall gyp board.






That is a concrete tubular skyscraper core, ....... agent.  Just like the lead engineer described to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and it looks exactly like it should.

You have no evidence of steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area as they absolutely would be seen, ..................... if they existed.  They did not.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absurd as saying fire caused this piece of the WTC 2 concrete core to fall off to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> While this looks exactly like the concrete core of WTC 2 should on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbfuck, that is a FLOOR
> 
> you can even see the floor trusses in it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, the perpetrators would love to induce hallicinations in the public.  So you work toards tha goal, ... absurdly.  Those lines on the bottom are a piece of perimeter wall stuck underneath it.  It has much more mass and less area so it slightly outrunning the perimeter walls.
> 
> Just like the perps would want people to believe this is 400 foot tall gyp board.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a concrete tubular skyscraper core, ....... agent.  Just like the lead engineer described to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and it looks exactly like it should.
> 
> You have no evidence of steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area as they absolutely would be seen, ..................... if they existed.  They did not.
Click to expand...

fucktard, the evidence is overwhelmingly been given that shows you are a fucking delusional idiot
you show a pic of steel and claim its concrete


----------



## Fizz

you got nothing.

steel core.





steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you got nothing.



*You misrepresent* and really have NOTHING that you say you have.  If this was not true, you could show steel core columns on 9-11.  You have not and cannot.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> steel core.



That image does not show inside the core.  It shows the framework surrounding it.  Concrete is being exploded inside of it.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> steel core.



That image above SHOWS nothing relevant



MISREPRESENTION said:


> steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.



The long row on the left are the columns OUTSIDE the concrete core the green arrows are elevator guide rails supports inside the concrete core.  The red arrow is one still connected through the area where the concrete core wall was.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> no concrete core.



Above the empty core is shown with the framework surrounding it falling away after the concrete was detonated.  Concrete can be easily fractured to fall instantly by a small amount of plastic explosives.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



Again, above you do not show inside the core structure.  Those are the box columns that surrounded the concrete core.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Again, a misrepresentation, those box columns are outside the core.  Below IS the core of WTC 2 that was cast inside those columns.


----------



## Christophera

*You misrepresent* and really have NOTHING that you say you have.  If this was not true, you could show steel core columns on 9-11.  You have not and cannot.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Above  the misleading of the truth movement has called elevator guide rail support steel  "core columns"  .  Note there are no gusset plates on the joints and no diagonals.  Nothing seen is strong enough to be a steel core.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



*Above is not even one of the Twins* The botom photo above the video shows the proper proportion between the column width and the spacing.  The Twins are just over 2 columns wide.  Above about 1.5 wide spacing between columns.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Again, no diagonal bracing or gusset plates on the joints.  This is why the core is empty IN ALL 9-11 images.  The elevator guide rails were too weak to stand.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Above are interior box columns that surrounded the core.  The image DOES NOT look into the core area.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Again, above, the image shows perimeter columns and DOES NOT LOOK into the core area.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU



Robertson does not state that.  The video misrepresents the core with computer generated graphics,



MISREPRESENTION said:


> another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62



Again, computer generated graphics and editing are used to misrepresent Leslie Robertsons description.  HERE is the September 13, 2001 article 2 days after 9-11 where he provide information of a concrete core to Newsweek magazine. 

Below is found tremendous inconsistency.  Examine the core descriptions, and realize that with the core the BBC thinks was there, now many different cores the agent presents.  I present one and it is totally consistent with Robertson AND 9-11 images.








MISREPRESENTION said:


> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> and one of my favorites....
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

*The agent CANNOT show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because they did not exist.*

What existed were elevator guide rail support steel.  The butt plates left and right of the central crane on top of the guide rail support steel are too weak to join "core columns", which is why the core is ALWAYS empty on 9-11.






Guide rails must be plumb and perfectly aligned,  The butt plates allow the suppport steel to be shifted by elongation of the holes and tilted by shimming to keep them perfectly aligned so the 65 MPH elevators were stable in use.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *The agent CANNOT show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because they did not exist.*
> 
> What existed were elevator guide rail support steel.  The butt plates left and right of the central crane on top of the guide rail support steel are too weak to join "core columns", which is why the core is ALWAYS empty on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide rails must be plumb and perfectly aligned,  The butt plates allow the suppport steel to be shifted by elongation of the holes and tilted by shimming to keep them perfectly aligned so the 65 MPH elevators were stable in use.


only a dumbfucking moron like you can look at that photo and say no steel


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The agent CANNOT show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because they did not exist.*
> 
> What existed were elevator guide rail support steel.  The butt plates left and right of the central crane on top of the guide rail support steel are too weak to join "core columns", which is why the core is ALWAYS empty on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide rails must be plumb and perfectly aligned,  The butt plates allow the suppport steel to be shifted by elongation of the holes and tilted by shimming to keep them perfectly aligned so the 65 MPH elevators were stable in use.
> 
> 
> 
> only a dumbfucking moron like you can look at that photo and say no steel
Click to expand...


*You misrepresent*

I say, *elevator guide rail support steel*, proven by the existence of butt plates on the tops.  Only a "deep fillet weld" such as what is seen her on an "I" beam will suffice for a core column.






The steel outside the core DID have 100% deep fillet welds, and that is why the spire stood.


----------



## Fizz

the core columns were welded, moron.

show us pictures of the concrete core under construction.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> the core columns were welded, moron.
> 
> show us pictures of the concrete core under construction.


The perpetrators took all the construction photos showing concrete or concrete forms.  You know that so insist on those, selectivity exposes you.

*The fact you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core and cannot show official plans* exposes you as well.  The fact you cannot show steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 exposes you again.

*You are exposed as an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.*

This is the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the the empty core area on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the core columns were welded, moron.
> 
> show us pictures of the concrete core under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators took all the construction photos showing concrete or concrete forms.  You know that so insist on those, selectivity exposes you.
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!! 

you are a paranoid freak of nature!!



Christophera said:


> *The fact you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core and cannot show official plans* exposes you as well.  The fact you cannot show steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 exposes you again.


if you type really big does that make it more true, you fucking liar?
you mean diagonal bracing like this image i keep posting?








Christophera said:


> *You are exposed as an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.*
> 
> This is the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the the empty core area on 9-11.



you are exposed as a completely paranoid moron. you are lying to the public in order to try to sell your book of lies.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the core columns were welded, moron.
> 
> show us pictures of the concrete core under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators took all the construction photos showing concrete or concrete forms.  You know that so insist on those, selectivity exposes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!!
> 
> you are a paranoid freak of nature!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fact you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core and cannot show official plans* exposes you as well.  The fact you cannot show steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 exposes you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you type really big does that make it more true, you fucking liar?
> you mean diagonal bracing like this image i keep posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are exposed as an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.*
> 
> This is the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the the empty core area on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are exposed as a completely paranoid moron. you are lying to the public in order to try to sell your book of lies.
Click to expand...


No wonder you never named the structural elements 1, 2, and 3.  You are clueless.  A true freak of humanity, a traitor to humanity and the United States of America covered in blood.











Number #1 is adjacent to a corner "interior box column".  Directly inside of that is a crane tower shown further up at #2.  Number #3 is the crane platform

You are owned agent.  Exposed as one supporting secret methods of MASS MURDER.






The crane platform again, and "butt plates" on top of the elevator guide rail supports you and the perpetrators *MISREPRESENT* as "core columns". 

The crane platform is the long diagonals inside the interior box columns.  It has numerous sockets in it to accept the crane towers.  The platform was a tool for building the towers.


----------



## Fizz

where are you pictures of the concrete core? where is your evidence of a concrete core?

YOU HAVE NONE!!! 

(how are the book sales, deadbeat?)


----------



## Fizz

you got nothing.

steel core.





steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> spam



Pre owned agent.  Truly wasting bandwidth with inaccurate, incomplete, unverified MISREPRESENTATION in attempts to protect the secret methods of MASS MURDER.



Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the core columns were welded, moron.
> 
> show us pictures of the concrete core under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators took all the construction photos showing concrete or concrete forms.  You know that so insist on those, selectivity exposes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahahaha!!!
> 
> you are a paranoid freak of nature!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The fact you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core and cannot show official plans* exposes you as well.  The fact you cannot show steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 exposes you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you type really big does that make it more true, you fucking liar?
> you mean diagonal bracing like this image i keep posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are exposed as an agent working to destroy the US Constitution.*
> 
> This is the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the the empty core area on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are exposed as a completely paranoid moron. you are lying to the public in order to try to sell your book of lies.
Click to expand...


No wonder you never named the structural elements 1, 2, and 3.  You are clueless.  A true freak of humanity, a traitor to humanity and the United States of America covered in blood.











Number #1 is adjacent to a corner "interior box column".  Directly inside of that is a crane tower shown further up at #2.  Number #3 is the crane platform

You are owned agent.  Exposed as one supporting secret methods of MASS MURDER.






The crane platform again, and "butt plates" on top of the elevator guide rail supports you and the perpetrators *MISREPRESENT* as "core columns". 

The crane platform is the long diagonals inside the interior box columns.  It has numerous sockets in it to accept the crane towers.  The platform was a tool for building the towers.  Second floor below the top floor on the left, the long diagonal of the crane platform is seen.


----------



## Christophera

To the right of the rebar, of north concrete core wall of WTC 1 looking NE from the jersy side of the hudsen, is the empty core area on 9-11.






No steel core columns existed.

A portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core shear wall falling into the empty core area.


----------



## Fizz

where are you pictures of a concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> where are you pictures of a concrete core?



The perps took them like their "knighted" ex  NYC mayor who took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.

You make a nice couple.














Here is a concrete core when it counts.






The construction photos, like the plans have been stolen from the public, but you know that, so you keep asking for what you know is not there in your psyop.

*Where are the 9-11 images showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are you pictures of a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perps took them like their "knighted" ex  NYC mayor who took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.
Click to expand...

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright!! 








Christophera said:


> Here is a concrete core when it counts.



there's no concrete core in your picture.



Christophera said:


> The construction photos, like the plans have been stolen from the public, but you know that, so keep asking for you know is not there in your psyop.


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright!! 



Christophera said:


> *Where are the 9-11 images showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*



like this? or did secret black helicopters fly in and place steel columns while the NYFD had their backs turned.





YOUR STUPID CONCRETE CORE THEORY HAS BEEN SHOWN TO BE COMPLETELY FALSE. 

you are the only person in the entire world that believes there was a concrete core.

now shut the fuck up, get a job and pay the $30,000 in child support you owe after abandoning your children.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are you pictures of a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perps took them like their "knighted" ex  NYC mayor who took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no concrete core in your picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos, like the plans have been stolen from the public, but you know that, so keep asking for you know is not there in your psyop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where are the 9-11 images showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like this? or did secret black helicopters fly in and place steel columns while the NYFD had their backs turned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR STUPID CONCRETE CORE THEORY HAS BEEN SHOWN TO BE COMPLETELY FALSE.
> 
> you are the only person in the entire world that believes there was a concrete core.
> 
> now shut the fuck up, get a job and pay the $30,000 in child support you owe after abandoning your children.
Click to expand...


The row of columns on the left are outside the core as can be seen in the image of the core wall at its base and   the opposite side where the concrete has detonated.






.  The green arrows are elevator guide rails inside the core.  Notice they are leaning.  They have no foundation.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> the opposite side where the concrete has detonated.



concrete doesnt explode, jackass!!!


----------



## Fizz

hey look!!! sombody attached the floor trusses to your "elevator guide rails".

how can that be?!! they need to wait for the concrete core!!






you are a jackass if you think there was a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> hey look!!! sombody attached the floor trusses to your "elevator guide rails".
> 
> how can that be?!! they need to wait for the concrete core!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a jackass if you think there was a concrete core.



You misrepresent and attempt to confuse.  The trusses are seen running between the perimeter columns and the interior box columns, and the photo does NOT look into the core area.  It does not even show elevator guide rail supports.

FEMA presents this as the core structure in the ONLY official depiction in existence.






Then on 9-11 we see this as the core of WTC 2.  Not a stick of structural steel seen.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You misrepresent and attempt to confuse.  The trusses are seen running between the perimeter columns and the interior box columns, and the photo does NOT look into the core area.  It does not even show elevator guide rail supports.


the only person getting confused is you. everyone else already knows that what you are calling "interior box columns" make up the steel core.

you got pwned.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent and attempt to confuse.  The trusses are seen running between the perimeter columns and the interior box columns, and the photo does NOT look into the core area.  It does not even show elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> 
> 
> the only person getting confused is you. everyone else already knows that what you are calling "interior box columns" make up the steel core.
> 
> you got pwned.
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would want you to pretend that the steel surrounding the core is the same as what was in the core, but it is not.  If it was you might be able to show it inside the core on 9-11.  But it wasn't so you cannot and have not.

It is far smaller, except for a few.  Then, left and right of the center crane can be seen guide rail support steel with butt plates on top of them which are not a strong methjods of joining verticl sections of support steel, explaining why the core is empty in all 9-11 images.

There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

you have yet to produce a single bit of proof of ANY concrete in the core above grade
and this shows everyone what a fucking idiot you are


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that the steel surrounding the core is the same as what was in the core, but it is not.  If it was you might be able to show it inside the core on 9-11.  But it wasn't so you cannot and have not.
> 
> It is far smaller, except for a few.  Then, left and right of the center crane can be seen guide rail support steel with butt plates on top of them which are not a strong methjods of joining verticl sections of support steel, explaining why the core is empty in all 9-11 images.
> 
> There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel.



first of all, the butt plates were welded. so that argument is moot.

you still cant explain where your concrete core is in this picture. the floor trusses are already being attached to the STEEL CORE.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that the steel surrounding the core is the same as what was in the core, but it is not.  If it was you might be able to show it inside the core on 9-11.  But it wasn't so you cannot and have not.
> 
> It is far smaller, except for a few.  Then, left and right of the center crane can be seen guide rail support steel with butt plates on top of them which are not a strong methjods of joining verticl sections of support steel, explaining why the core is empty in all 9-11 images.
> 
> There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, the butt plates were welded. so that argument is moot.
> 
> you still cant explain where your concrete core is in this picture. the floor trusses are already being attached to the STEEL CORE.
Click to expand...


*Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*

You attempt to confuse the issue which is a tactic the perpetrators of mass murder would want employed.

The image showing the interior box columns DOES NOT look into the core area.  ALL CONCRETE for the core was poured AFTER the steel was erected up to 7 floors below the top floor.

The fact remains that this can only be the concrete core of WTC 2 standing 400 feet + tall and NO STEEL is seen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that the steel surrounding the core is the same as what was in the core, but it is not.  If it was you might be able to show it inside the core on 9-11.  But it wasn't so you cannot and have not.
> 
> It is far smaller, except for a few.  Then, left and right of the center crane can be seen guide rail support steel with butt plates on top of them which are not a strong methjods of joining verticl sections of support steel, explaining why the core is empty in all 9-11 images.
> 
> There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, the butt plates were welded. so that argument is moot.
> 
> you still cant explain where your concrete core is in this picture. the floor trusses are already being attached to the STEEL CORE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*
> 
> You attempt to confuse the issue which is a tactic the perpetrators of mass murder would want employed.
> 
> The image showing the interior box columns DOES NOT look into the core area.  ALL CONCRETE for the core was poured AFTER the steel was erected up to 7 floors below the top floor.
> 
> The fact remains that this can only be the concrete core of WTC 2 standing 400 feet + tall and NO STEEL is seen.
Click to expand...

you are such a liar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that the steel surrounding the core is the same as what was in the core, but it is not.  If it was you might be able to show it inside the core on 9-11.  But it wasn't so you cannot and have not.
> 
> It is far smaller, except for a few.  Then, left and right of the center crane can be seen guide rail support steel with butt plates on top of them which are not a strong methjods of joining verticl sections of support steel, explaining why the core is empty in all 9-11 images.
> 
> There were no steel core columns, only elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, the butt plates were welded. so that argument is moot.
> 
> you still cant explain where your concrete core is in this picture. the floor trusses are already being attached to the STEEL CORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*
> 
> You attempt to confuse the issue which is a tactic the perpetrators of mass murder would want employed.
> 
> The image showing the interior box columns DOES NOT look into the core area.  ALL CONCRETE for the core was poured AFTER the steel was erected up to 7 floors below the top floor.
> 
> The fact remains that this can only be the concrete core of WTC 2 standing 400 feet + tall and NO STEEL is seen.
Click to expand...


and you proof that it was only bolted and not welded is what? and your proof that it was a weak joint after the entire core is assembled is what? are you a structural engineer?

THERE WAS NO CONCRETE FOR THE CORE so your explanation that it was 7 floors below the top floor is ridiculous. the core get built up FIRST not last, you jackass. what do you think the floor trusses get connected to?!!!! THE CORE!!!!!

again.... SHOW PROOF!!! you just babble on with excuses. secret black ops went into every library in the world and every home in the entire world looking for books with construction pictures in them showing concrete. your excuse is ridiculous and absurd.

i have already showed you many times that your 400 foot tall structure is STEEL by showing you a picture that wasnt taken from across the river, towards the sun and obscured by smoke.

here is a picture from the other side of your "concrete with no steel visible" core.





steel core columns at ground zero. no concrete in between.





steel core columns.... WHERES THE CONCRETE?





steel core columns.....WHERE IS THE CONCRETE CORE???





more steel core columns!!





these huge columns are claimed to be only for elevator guide rail supports?!! HAHAHAHa!!






YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> YOU GOT NOTHING!!



What ever you had you lost.  Mostly your integrity as a human being by supporting secret methods of mass murder.

You are a pre owned, high milage agent that sucks.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever you had you lost.  Mostly your integrity as a human being by supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> You are a pre owned, high milage agent that sucks.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html
Click to expand...

coming from a scumbucket deadbeat, that's laughable


----------



## Fizz

christophera said:


> fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ever you had you lost.  Mostly your integrity as a human being by supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> You are a pre owned, high milage agent that sucks.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html
Click to expand...


show me the concrete!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ever you had you lost.  Mostly your integrity as a human being by supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> You are a pre owned, high milage agent that sucks.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show me the concrete!!!!
Click to expand...


The concrete core of WTC 2, no steel core columns are seen.






A massive concrete wall hundreds of feet off the ground falling into the empty core area.






I know for a fact you cannot show,

Steel core columns in the core area on 9-11

Plans for the steel core columns showing the needed diagonal braces

Photos from construction showing diagonal braces and gusset plates.

Official plans for the Twin Towers.

You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ever you had you lost.  Mostly your integrity as a human being by supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> You are a pre owned, high milage agent that sucks.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me the concrete!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2, no steel core columns are seen.
> 
> 
> 
> A massive concrete wall hundreds of feet off the ground falling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact you cannot show,
> 
> Steel core columns in the core area on 9-11
> 
> Plans for the steel core columns showing the needed diagonal braces
> 
> Photos from construction showing diagonal braces and gusset plates.
> 
> Official plans for the Twin Towers.
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution
Click to expand...

a dust cloud is not proof of concrete


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ever you had you lost.  Mostly your integrity as a human being by supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> You are a pre owned, high milage agent that sucks.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me the concrete!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2, no steel core columns are seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A massive concrete wall hundreds of feet off the ground falling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact you cannot show,
> 
> Steel core columns in the core area on 9-11
> 
> Plans for the steel core columns showing the needed diagonal braces
> 
> Photos from construction showing diagonal braces and gusset plates.
> 
> Official plans for the Twin Towers.
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution
Click to expand...


here is the steel core in your picture shown from the other side.






diagonal bracing




and here...






you cant show me ANYTHING with a concrete core. where are your official plans with a concrete core? where is ONE picture of a concrete core during construction? where is ONE picture of a concrete core on 9/11? where is ONE picture of the concrete core after 9/11?

YOU GOT NOTHING.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> SPAM



You are not worth the wasted bandwidth.  You are totally owned.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worth the wasted bandwidth.  You are totally owned.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html
Click to expand...

what MASSIVE projection


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worth the wasted bandwidth.  You are totally owned.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what MASSIVE projection
Click to expand...


has any ever believed your concrete core story?

because apparently nobody here ever has.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The crane platform again, and "butt plates" on top of the elevator guide rail supports you and the perpetrators *MISREPRESENT* as "core columns".



Since your contention is that butt plates are not used for core columns, can you provide me with the proof that back up this claim of yours? Can you prove to me and everyone else that those butt/splice plates where NOT welded? Can you provide proof that those columns were not also welded together IN ADDITION to the butt/splice plates being welded?

If you can't provide the evidence to back your claim then you're just assuming. We ALL know how much you have gotten incorrect in the past concerning your "theory" when you either assume or base your claim on supposed "construction knowledge".

Prove to us how those columns are not strong enough to be core columns.

My bet is you can't.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crane platform again, and "butt plates" on top of the elevator guide rail supports you and the perpetrators *MISREPRESENT* as "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since your contention is that butt plates are not used for core columns, can you provide me with the proof
Click to expand...


I've proven quite nicely that you are an agent photoshopping evidence.  You cannot prove the steel core columns existed by showing them in the core area on 9-11.  You are an agent photoshopping images because you have no evidence of steel core columns.

*


Gamolon said:



			I've posted this before. I went to LERA's website and contacted SawTeen See via the email link on the 9/11 drop selection on their home page.
		
Click to expand...


And you are an agent that conducts fakery.  There is NO WAY, your text is worth anything.

The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.

The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windows of the footbridge outside have irregular widths.  In reality the windows are square.







Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency but notice the width of the footbridge windows varies.






Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.






The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.






They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.  Agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence which is indepedndently verified.*


divot and fizz are lying spammers.  They are all agents working to support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1852041-post3256.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You cannot prove the steel core columns existed by showing them in the core area on 9-11.



like this?


----------



## Fizz

if his picture is photoshopped then so is yours. notice the dust cloud is cut off before it reaches the building on the lower right.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove the steel core columns existed by showing them in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this?
Click to expand...


Did you think you were showing the core area?   That structure surrounds the concrete core  and has not yet fallen away in the shot from the west across the hudsen.

The spire is of the same structure, and it is outside the core area like this on WTC 1,






as is seen looking south along the WTC 1 at the end view of the concrete shear wall of the core left of the spire.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Did you think you were showing the core area?   That structure surrounds the concrete core  and has not yet fallen away in the shot from the west across the hudsen.


bullshit. prove it. 

there IS NO CONCRETE CORE.



Christophera said:


> The spire is of the same structure, and it is outside the core area like this on WTC 1,


bullshit again. there is nothing between the steel core and the outer wall but open office space.

you failed to address your photoshopped picture.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think you were showing the core area?   That structure surrounds the concrete core  and has not yet fallen away in the shot from the west across the hudsen.
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. prove it.
> 
> there IS NO CONCRETE CORE.
Click to expand...

This image a few seconds ;later proves it, and it proves you are wrong.








Christophera said:


> The spire is of the same structure, and it is outside the core area like this on WTC 1,


bullshit again. there is nothing between the steel core and the outer wall but open office space.

you failed to address your photoshopped picture.[/QUOTE]

You are an incompetent liar.  You've completely failed to produce any independent verification of the steel core columns.  Your assertion of photoshopping was not even coherent, let alone making sense.

You still haven't acknowledged the legal fact that the ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling the exact deception I alledge.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are an incompetent liar.  You've completely failed to produce any independent verification of the steel core columns.  Your assertion of photoshopping was not even coherent, let alone making sense.



1. i dont care what happened with guiliani. you havent even proven there was a concrete core. robertson provided the NIST with blueprints and helped in many other investigations. your guliani comments are a red herring and even if true are insignificant.

2. the photo you keep showing was photoshopped. zoom in on the tall building on the lower right and you can see where the smoke stops before it touches the building.

3. no independent verification of a steel core? are you fucking insane? the only verification of the core at all says it was steel core!!! YOU HAVE ONE REPORTER THAT SAYS IT WAS A CONCRETE CORE TWO DAYS AFTER 9/11 AS EVERYONE WAS RUSHING TO GET STORIES OUT. later the same magazine corrects this and says STEEL CORE.


----------



## Fizz

you got nothing.

steel core.





steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Spam



Another spam deposit by a pre owned agent.  This reasonably shows all you have is misrepresentations of facts/  You do not have evidence for steel core columns.

I have presented real and independently verified evidence showing a concrete core.  This is not 400 foot og gypsum fastened to steel core columns that you cannot show on 9-11, cannot show plans for, cannot show debris at ground zero proving steel core columned structure.

Again, with agents, the reverse is generally true.






*You misrepresent* and really have NOTHING that you say you have.  If this was not true, you could show steel core columns on 9-11.  You have not and cannot.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> steel core.



That image does not show inside the core.  It shows the framework surrounding it.  Concrete is being exploded inside of it.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> steel core.



That image above SHOWS nothing relevant



MISREPRESENTION said:


> steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.



The long row on the left are the columns OUTSIDE the concrete core the green arrows are elevator guide rails supports inside the concrete core.  The red arrow is one still connected through the area where the concrete core wall was.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> no concrete core.



Above the empty core is shown with the framework surrounding it falling away after the concrete was detonated.  Concrete can be easily fractured to fall instantly by a small amount of plastic explosives.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



Again, above you do not show inside the core structure.  Those are the box columns that surrounded the concrete core.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Again, a misrepresentation, those box columns are outside the core.  Below IS the core of WTC 2 that was cast inside those columns.







*You misrepresent* and really have NOTHING that you say you have.  If this was not true, you could show steel core columns on 9-11.  You have not and cannot.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Above  the misleading of the truth movement has called elevator guide rail support steel  "core columns"  .  Note there are no gusset plates on the joints and no diagonals.  Nothing seen is strong enough to be a steel core.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



*Above is not even one of the Twins* The botom photo above the video shows the proper proportion between the column width and the spacing.  The Twins are just over 2 columns wide.  Above about 1.5 wide spacing between columns.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Again, no diagonal bracing or gusset plates on the joints.  This is why the core is empty IN ALL 9-11 images.  The elevator guide rails were too weak to stand.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Above are interior box columns that surrounded the core.  The image DOES NOT look into the core area.



MISREPRESENTION said:


>



Again, above, the image shows perimeter columns and DOES NOT LOOK into the core area.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU



Robertson does not state that.  The video misrepresents the core with computer generated graphics,



MISREPRESENTION said:


> another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62



Again, computer generated graphics and editing are used to misrepresent Leslie Robertsons description.  HERE is the September 13, 2001 article 2 days after 9-11 where he provide information of a concrete core to Newsweek magazine. 

Below is found tremendous inconsistency.  Examine the core descriptions, and realize that with the core the BBC thinks was there, now many different cores the agent presents.  I present one and it is totally consistent with Robertson AND 9-11 images.






The inconsistencies in the description of the towers core below expose these sites as sites depending on information from official sources.



MISREPRESENTION said:


> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> and one of my favorites....
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Fizz

this video is almost the same angle as your photoshopped "concrete core" picture. 

where's the concrete core?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmA9KXXPq04[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> MISREPRESENTION said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image does not show inside the core.  It shows the framework surrounding it.  Concrete is being exploded inside of it.
Click to expand...

and your proof of there being concrete inside of it is what??

and your proof that it was exploded is what?

and considering the rest of the building surrounding it is gone how exactly would demolitions be set off inside the core if all the wiring is gone??

the truth is that it is a steel core. you can clearly see it in the pictures. you then claim the the huge steel core columns are surrounding a concrete core. if there actually were a concrete core there would be no need for these massive colulmns.  of course there are NEVER any pictures of the concrete core. you have no building plans for a concrete core. no construction workers built a concrete core. there are no construction pictures of a concrete core. you got nothing!!



Christophera said:


> The long row on the left are the columns OUTSIDE the concrete core the green arrows are elevator guide rails supports inside the concrete core.  The red arrow is one still connected through the area where the concrete core wall was.


your elevator guide rail supports statements are silly. elevator guide rails get installed after the core is in place, not before. they are not these huge columns. what you are looking at isnt elevator guide rails. it is the STEEL CORE.



Christophera said:


> Above the empty core is shown with the framework surrounding it falling away after the concrete was detonated.  Concrete can be easily fractured to fall instantly by a small amount of plastic explosives.


silly statement. 

the entire tower was gone in seconds. you are claiming that the concrete fell out of the core area.....leaving only the steel...... the truth is that there is no concrete and the steel core is shown..... the same as in your picture... only this time the picture is taken from the east with the sun shining into the area. 

all you have is a photoshopped picture showing a dark object that is smoking.... you claim it is concrete yet another picture of the same object shows it is the steel core. your excuse (you are full of excuses) is that the concrete was detonated and fell away yet the entire tower was gone at nearly freefall speeds. your excuse doesnt hold up to scrutiny.





Christophera said:


> Again, above you do not show inside the core structure.  Those are the box columns that surrounded the concrete core.


the box columns ARE the core. there is no concrete. ever. you have shown no proof of concrete at all.





Christophera said:


> and really have NOTHING that you say you have.  If this was not true, you could show steel core columns on 9-11.  You have not and cannot.


its been shown repeatedly. you havent shown any pictures of a concrete core on 9/11 or any other day. where is your concrete pictures during construction? 





Christophera said:


> Above  the misleading of the truth movement has called elevator guide rail support steel  "core columns"  .  Note there are no gusset plates on the joints and no diagonals.  Nothing seen is strong enough to be a steel core.



are you an architectural engineer now? the pictures show a steel core.





Christophera said:


> Again, no diagonal bracing or gusset plates on the joints.  This is why the core is empty IN ALL 9-11 images.  The elevator guide rails were too weak to stand.


there are plenty of pictures of diagonal bracing.

again, you make a claim that these HUGE COLUMNS are elevator guide rails...... elevator guide rails get installed AFTER the core is in place. not before, deadbeat.





Christophera said:


> Robertson does not state that.  The video misrepresents the core with computer generated graphics,
> 
> 
> 
> MISREPRESENTION said:
> 
> 
> 
> another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, computer generated graphics and editing are used to misrepresent Leslie Robertsons description.  HERE is the September 13, 2001 article 2 days after 9-11 where he provide information of a concrete core to Newsweek magazine.
> 
> Below is found tremendous inconsistency.  Examine the core descriptions, and realize that with the core the BBC thinks was there, now many different cores the agent presents.  I present one and it is totally consistent with Robertson AND 9-11 images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inconsistencies in the description of the towers core below expose these sites as sites depending on information from official sources.
> 
> 
> 
> MISREPRESENTION said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> and one of my favorites....
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


EVERY reliable source say it was a steel core because THAT IS WHAT IT WAS. robertson himself replied to my email and said it was a steel core. his wife has replied to me and said it was a steel core.

EVERYBODY SAYS IT WAS A STEEL CORE except you and one stupid reporter that didnt check her facts.

now get a job and pay the $30,000 in child support you never paid. you abandoned your kids.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISREPRESENTION said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image does not show inside the core.  It shows the framework surrounding it.  Concrete is being exploded inside of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and your proof of there being concrete inside of it is what??
> 
> and your proof that it was exploded is what?
Click to expand...


This thread is not about how the concrete went away but that it was there to begin with.  You canot show steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11 because they did not exist.

The core of WTC 2 looking exactly as a concrete core should on 9-11.






and you refuse to recognize the violation of law that enabled the deception meaning you are unreasonable in this discussion.  Your POV has not basis because you do not care about lawful government and Constitutional due process.

The ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling the enabling deception


----------



## Fizz

your picture is photoshopped.

it also is NOT a picture of a concrete core. it is a picture of the steel core smoking and falling.

where are your construction photos?

where are your building plans?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> it also is NOT a picture of a concrete core. it is a picture of the steel core smoking and falling.



You are not a scuba diver and are afraid of water.  Dude, you have no evidence, of course you can lie, but you have no credibility and no evidence.

No steel is seen.  






The "smoke" clears too fast from your image.  And what is ejecting horizontally has more mass than smoke.






Where does all the smoke come from when seconds before we see this.  See any fire there.








You position does not add up and you cannot produce an image from 9-11 sowing steel core columns when they should be visible.  We see concrete or elements of it..  Rebar, right where the steel core columns should be, nothing.











Fizz said:


> where are your construction photos?
> 
> where are your building plans?



The photos of concrete at construction were taken by your masters just like the plans were taken by the 
 NYC mayor who took the WTC documents and hid them while the courts protect their hiding AND the 2 hour documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" as was located in the records of libraries as a 1990 PBS production by Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D and he updates the search here in 2007 in this .mp3

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3






Fizz said:


> your picture is photoshopped.



You are a potato and your hair is on fire.

Prove it moron agent.

I prove gamolon photoshops images and EXACTLY HOW it is done.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.
> 
> The first image.  Note the windows of the footbridge outside the widths vary.  In reality the windows are square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a site plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> it also is NOT a picture of a concrete core. it is a picture of the steel core smoking and falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a scuba diver and are afraid of water.  Dude, you have no evidence, of course you can lie, but you have no credibility and no evidence.
Click to expand...

actually, i was just certified as a master scuba diver back in october. you bringing that up is somewhat crazy. 



Christophera said:


> No steel is seen.


and no concrete is seen either. nothing but smoke.....



Christophera said:


> The "smoke" clears too fast from your image.  And what is ejecting horizontally has more mass than smoke.


are you on drugs? what are you smoking?



Christophera said:


> Where does all the smoke come from when seconds before we see this.  See any fire there.



are you saying that the world trade center towers were not on fire?!! 





Christophera said:


> You position does not add up and you cannot produce an image from 9-11 sowing steel core columns when they should be visible.  We see concrete or elements of it..  Rebar, right where the steel core columns should be, nothing.


so you can see something 4 inches wide from across the hudson, huh? it proves you are delusional and have no fucking clue as to what is really in your picture and you have no interest in telling the truth. 






Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are your construction photos?
> 
> where are your building plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos of concrete at construction were taken by your masters just like the plans were taken by the
> NYC mayor who took the WTC documents and hid them while the courts protect their hiding AND the 2 hour documentary titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" as was located in the records of libraries as a 1990 PBS production by Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.D and he updates the search here in 2007 in this .mp3
Click to expand...

taken by my WHAT?!!! 

your stupid little scenario of guliani hiding the plans and courts protecting them are simply the delusions of a mental patient. 

there was no concrete core. get mental help. you are delusional. you are paranoid. you are completely psychotic. 



Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your picture is photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a potato and you hair is on fire.
> 
> Prove it moron agent.
> 
> I prove gamolon photoshops images and EXACTLY HOW it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.
> 
> The first image.  Note the windows of the footbridge outside the widths vary.  In reality the windows are square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a site plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


you have the same lines in your photo when it is blown up. the smoke doesnt touch the building. it is clearly visible in the attachment of my previous post. if his photo is photoshopped then so is yours. its as simple as that.

you realize that you fabricate excuses for everything and some of them are completely ridiculous. you really think that secret government agents scoured the web and removed all pictures of the concrete core? then they went to every library and removed books with pictures of the concrete core? then they went to everyone's home that bought those books and stole them too? you realize how fucking completely insane that all is?


----------



## Fizz

steel core.





steel core. no concrete.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> steel core.



That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.  

The only images of the actual core on this page look exactly as the concrete core should look on 9-1 or its remants.



			
				reality said:
			
		

> Image does NOT look into core area.  It only shows the columns that surrounded the concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like here  the concrete core wall at its base.  And the west core wall in the end view left of the spire, an interior box columns OUTSIDE the core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No core.  Interior box columns surrounding core.  The concrete in the core wall base was poured around and on the other side of those columns, 12 feet thick on the other side.  Column width 5 =17 feet from the outside of the interior box columns to the inside of the core base wall.  WTC 1 only.


----------



## DiveCon

liar
and fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.
Click to expand...

al-qeda wants me to say its a steel core? you have proof of this?!!  



Christophera said:


> The only images of the actual core on this page look exactly as the concrete core should look on 9-1 or its remants.


 there are no pictures of a concrete core on this page or any other page. there is no concrete core. you have a picture of smoke and you claim it is concrete without any proof whatsoever. 



Christophera said:


> reality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image does NOT look into core area.  It only shows the columns that surrounded the concrete walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like here  the concrete core wall at its base.  And the west core wall in the end view left of the spire, an interior box columns OUTSIDE the core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No core.  Interior box columns surrounding core.  The concrete in the core wall base was poured around and on the other side of those columns, 12 feet thick on the other side.  Column width 5 =17 feet from the outside of the interior box columns to the inside of the core base wall.  WTC 1 only.
Click to expand...

the reason you cant see concrete walls inside the core is BECAUSE THERE ARENT ANY!!! 

the interior box columns ARE THE CORE. they dont surround it. THEY ARE IT you fucking deadbeat, child abandoning moron.

what is your excuse for the picture showing the steel core in the lobby without any concrete anywhere? .


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> the interior box columns ARE THE CORE. they dont surround it. THEY ARE IT you fucking deadbeat, child abandoning moron.



So FEMA lied?







You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution so totally fail to recognize the deprivations of Constitutional right that endanger all children.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html

SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the interior box columns ARE THE CORE. they dont surround it. THEY ARE IT you fucking deadbeat, child abandoning moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So FEMA lied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution so totally fail to recognize the deprivations of Constitutional right that endanger all children.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> 
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
Click to expand...


no you deadbeat jackass. FEMA didnt lie.

you never paid child support. you got sentenced to jail time. you abandoned your own children. your little cancelled check, paper from 1876 and other stupid shit has nothing to do with the fact you owe $30,000 in child support and abandoned your kids. its jsut more excuses. you are full of them.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the interior box columns ARE THE CORE. they dont surround it. THEY ARE IT you fucking deadbeat, child abandoning moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So FEMA lied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution so totally fail to recognize the deprivations of Constitutional right that endanger all children.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> 
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no you deadbeat jackass. FEMA didnt lie.
> 
> you never paid child support. you got sentenced to jail time. you abandoned your own children. your little cancelled check, paper from 1876 and other stupid shit has nothing to do with the fact you owe $30,000 in child support and abandoned your kids. its jsut more excuses. you are full of them.
Click to expand...


Looks like they lied because we only see columns outside the core.






The core area is empty agent.

If you cannot recognize the violation of law that enabled FEMA to deceive NIST, your certainly will not recognize that

 failure to appear on subpoena prevents me from from paying what I cannot pay because of the deprival of subpoenaed records.

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Looks like they lied because we only see columns outside the core.
> 
> The core area is empty agent.



you fucking deadbeat dumbass...... THE BUILDING COLLAPSED!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they lied because we only see columns outside the core.
> 
> The core area is empty agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fucking deadbeat dumbass...... THE BUILDING COLLAPSED!!
Click to expand...



That is an "over generalization", a cognitive distortion.

_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._

Rather than understanding the complexities, it minimizes the deaths of 3,000.

_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

If it collapsed, then the steel core columns would be visible with their needed interconnecting braces on 9-11.

Show us an image of that.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they lied because we only see columns outside the core.
> 
> The core area is empty agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fucking deadbeat dumbass...... THE BUILDING COLLAPSED!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is an "over generalization", a cognitive distortion.
> 
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> 
> Rather than understanding the complexities, it minimizes the deaths of 3,000.
> 
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> If it collapsed, then the steel core columns would be visible with their needed interconnecting braces on 9-11.
> 
> Show us an image of that.
Click to expand...


hey jackass.... what part of this dont you understand? the building collapsed. not just the outside.... THE WHOLE FUCKING BUILDING. its gone. its not there. 

where is your concrete core? where are your pictures during construction? 

here is the steel core during collapse.


----------



## Fizz

diagonal bracing in place. floor trusses connecting the outer walls to the steel core are in place.


no concrete in sight!!


----------



## elvis

this guy puts Jose to shame.  I'm convinced of it.


----------



## Christophera

elvis3577 said:


> this guy puts Jose to shame.  I'm convinced of it.



*The Immigrants Oath of Allegiance

The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."

In some cases, USCIS allows the oath to be taken without the clauses:

". . .that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by law. . ."

From U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services*

Do you have the duty to the Constitution of an immigrant?

A law made under the Consitution was violated, can you recognize it?

The ex  NYC mayor took the towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding enabling the FEMA deception.  Can you recognize a violation of law enabling the FEMA deception?

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> diagonal bracing in place. floor trusses connecting the outer walls to the steel core are in place.
> 
> 
> no concrete in sight!!




The diagonals are the crane platform as seen below.  Left and right of the central crane are wwhat you are tyring to pass off as "core columns".  The butt plates on the top of them identifies them as elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak for core columns which must have a 100% deep filet weld.






How could the hallways and elevator opening be clear with all the diagonal supports there?

That is one reason why there was a concrete tubular core.






If this is not true, show the official plans, show an image from 9-11 that reveals the supposed steel core columns in the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> diagonal bracing in place. floor trusses connecting the outer walls to the steel core are in place.
> 
> 
> no concrete in sight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diagonals are the crane platform as seen below.  Left and right of the central crane are wwhat you are tyring to pass off as "core columns".  The butt plates on the top of them identifies them as elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak for core columns which must have a 100% deep filet weld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could the hallways and elevator opening be clear with all the diagonal supports there?
> 
> That is one reason why there was a concrete tubular core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not true, show the official plans, show an image from 9-11 that reveals the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
Click to expand...

you fucktard, there are diagonals that have nothing to do with the cranes
and everyone but YOU sees them
seek out serious professional help


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The diagonals are the crane platform as seen below.  Left and right of the central crane are wwhat you are tyring to pass off as "core columns".  The butt plates on the top of them identifies them as elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak for core columns which must have a 100% deep filet weld.


what i am trying to pass off as core columns are CORE COLUMNS. yes there are butt plates there. get over it. they were welded too.




Christophera said:


> How could the hallways and elevator opening be clear with all the diagonal supports there?


 are you a complete fucking moron or what? how is adding concrete to this structure going to make MORE space for hallways and elevators? 





Christophera said:


> If this is not true, show the official plans, show an image from 9-11 that reveals the supposed steel core columns in the core area.


i keep showing you the image from 9/11. how many times do you need to see it?
so where are the pics of your concrete core? not the fucking smoking photoshopped thing you keep posting but something that actually shows concrete.


----------



## Fizz

its nice how you completely skip over the fact that the floor trusses are already attached to the core in this picture.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> its nice how you completely skip over the fact that the floor trusses are already attached to the core in this picture.


and not a sight of rebar cages or concrete forms
christopher a brown is a complete fucking moron that needs serious professional help


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> its nice how you completely skip over the fact that the floor trusses are already attached to the core in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not a sight of rebar cages or concrete forms
> christopher a brown is a complete fucking moron that needs serious professional help
Click to expand...


The concrete core was cast inside the steel exterior so that would not be seen. The perpetrators benefit from hat fact as it makes it easier to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".






Left and right of the central crane are elevator guide rails with "butt plats" on top.  "Butt plates" are too weak to join steel core columns.  Which is why we see rebar here.






on 9-11, because the "steel core columns" did not exist and the elevatr guide rails fell immediately so the core is empty in ALL 9-11 images.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> its nice how you completely skip over the fact that the floor trusses are already attached to the core in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> and not a sight of rebar cages or concrete forms
> christopher a brown is a complete fucking moron that needs serious professional help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete core was cast inside the steel exterior so that would not be seen. The perpetrators benefit from hat fact as it makes it easier to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are elevator guide rails with "butt plats" on top.  "Butt plates" are too weak to join steel core columns.  Which is why we see rebar here.
> 
> 
> 
> on 9-11, because the "steel core columns" did not exist and the elevatr guide rails fell immediately so the core is empty in ALL 9-11 images.
Click to expand...

elevator guide rails would not be installed till AFTER the building was enclosed
you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete core was cast inside the steel exterior so that would not be seen. The perpetrators benefit from hat fact as it makes it easier to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".



how convenient for you that its invisible concrete. where are you getting these building plans that say concrete was cast inside the steel core? what is your proof? it seems you are making this up as you go along.

elevator guide rails get installed AFTER the core is in place. not before. not ever.



Christophera said:


> Left and right of the central crane are elevator guide rails with "butt plats" on top.  "Butt plates" are too weak to join steel core columns.  Which is why we see rebar here.


the butt plates were welded. you can not see anything 3 or 4 inches wide from across the hudson. you are completely delusional if you think there is an rebar visible in your pictures.



Christophera said:


> on 9-11, because the "steel core columns" did not exist and the elevatr guide rails fell immediately so the core is empty in ALL 9-11 images.



so you are saying that this doesnt exist?


----------



## Fizz

here is another picture by the same photographer, Aman Zafar, that you keep showing as a "concrete core". this is a picture of the other tower and CLEARLY shows a steel core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> here is another picture by the same photographer, Aman Zafar, that you keep showing as a "concrete core". this is a picture of the other tower and CLEARLY shows a steel core.
> View attachment 9121



That picture is too zoomed to tell where the steel is coming from.  This image from the exact same moment is from a video.  What we see on the other side of the wall, where the bases of the steel are, is steel connected to large pieces of concrete that make them fall awkwardly.  Elevator guide rail support steel.






Frames from here.  See at 13-14 seconds. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZp6aOibiM[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is another picture by the same photographer, Aman Zafar, that you keep showing as a "concrete core". this is a picture of the other tower and CLEARLY shows a steel core.
> View attachment 9121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is too zoomed to tell where the steel is coming from.  This image from the exact same moment is from a video.  What we see on the other side of the wall, where the bases of the steel are, is steel connected to large pieces of concrete that make them fall awkwardly.  Elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frames from here.  See at 13-14 seconds.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZp6aOibiM[/ame]
Click to expand...

how the fuck do you see concrete there?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> how the fuck do you see concrete there?



If the square image were a clock, near the center, pointing at about 11:00 O'clock, is a piece of steel with a bulbous shape on the lower end of it.  That is a piece of the concrete core wall stuck to it causing it to fall in an awkward way.







The Aman Zafar image you cropped to show steel in the core area is exactly at the same moment.  The frame above shows the end of one of the pieces of steel in Zafars image.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the fuck do you see concrete there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the square image were a clock, near the center, pointing at about 11:00 O'clock, is a piece of steel with a bulbous shape on the lower end of it.  That is a piece of the concrete core wall stuck to it causing it to fall in an awkward way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aman Zafar image you cropped to show steel in the core area is exactly at the same moment.  The frame above shows the end of one of the pieces of steel in Zafars image.
Click to expand...

odds are(since it is impossible to actually tell) that is either another piece of steel, or some other material, and if by some chance it is concrete, it is from a FLOOR not the core


and btw, asswipe, "I" cropped NOTHING
since i didnt even post the image


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how the fuck do you see concrete there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the square image were a clock, near the center, pointing at about 11:00 O'clock, is a piece of steel with a bulbous shape on the lower end of it.  That is a piece of the concrete core wall stuck to it causing it to fall in an awkward way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aman Zafar image you cropped to show steel in the core area is exactly at the same moment.  The frame above shows the end of one of the pieces of steel in Zafars image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> odds are(since it is impossible to actually tell) that is either another piece of steel, or some other material, and if by some chance it is concrete, it is from a FLOOR not the core
> 
> 
> and btw, asswipe, "I" cropped NOTHING
> since i didnt even post the image
Click to expand...


Well then why are you complaining?  

Catching the blame for agent clone fiz and his deceptions?  You should be, you could be one and the same.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the square image were a clock, near the center, pointing at about 11:00 O'clock, is a piece of steel with a bulbous shape on the lower end of it.  That is a piece of the concrete core wall stuck to it causing it to fall in an awkward way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aman Zafar image you cropped to show steel in the core area is exactly at the same moment.  The frame above shows the end of one of the pieces of steel in Zafars image.
> 
> 
> 
> odds are(since it is impossible to actually tell) that is either another piece of steel, or some other material, and if by some chance it is concrete, it is from a FLOOR not the core
> 
> 
> and btw, asswipe, "I" cropped NOTHING
> since i didnt even post the image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then why are you complaining?
> 
> Catching the blame for agent clone fiz and his deceptions?  You should be, you could be one and the same.
Click to expand...

i'm complaining because the asswipe you are accused me of so,mething i didnt do, and you havent proven anyone did


----------



## Fizz

i cropped it. you have a problem with that? i didnt feel it necessary to post the entire large picture that is several megs. if you want to see the original then go to the photographers website and download it.

i thought you said that the elevator guide rails were not strong? well they just survived a fucking 110 story building collapsing all around it.

you keep throwing out this "elevator guide rail" story every time you get into trouble. its a delusion.

elevator guide rail supprts go in AFTER the core and are attached to it. you are simply making this up just like all the other stories you make up.

"i cant get medical treatment because i cant get a paper from 1876"

"i cant pay my child support because i have no job even though i work under the table"

"i cant show pictures of a concrete core under construction because secret government agents secretly removed every single picture from the internet. every single picture from every book in every library and every single picture from every persons home that ever bought that book and every person that may have borrowed that book"

look you deadbeat jackass, your concrete core hoax has been thoroughly shown to be the delusions of a mental patient. you got nothing. no pictures. not plans. no witnesses. no anything.

the floor trusses get attached to the core. that is what the core is for. here you can clearly see the floor trusses already attached to the steel core. WAKE UP, MORON!!!


----------



## Fizz

you do know you could have clicked on the image, right? or are you too fucking stupid to figure that out?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you do know you could have clicked on the image, right? or are you too fucking stupid to figure that out?



I don't need to click on your crap misrepresentations to know what it is and it is not.  Just like on the trail I don't bend down and sniff the dog poop, one glance and I know what it is.

You've been owned by evidence again agent.  Stop trying to change the subject.  Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.



Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the square image were a clock, near the center, pointing at about 11:00 O'clock, is a piece of steel with a bulbous shape on the lower end of it.  That is a piece of the concrete core wall stuck to it causing it to fall in an awkward way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aman Zafar image you cropped to show steel in the core area is exactly at the same moment.  The frame above shows the end of one of the pieces of steel in Zafars image.
> 
> 
> 
> odds are(since it is impossible to actually tell) that is either another piece of steel, or some other material, and if by some chance it is concrete, it is from a FLOOR not the core
> 
> 
> and btw, asswipe, "I" cropped NOTHING
> since i didnt even post the image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then why are you complaining?
> 
> Catching the blame for agent clone fiz and his deceptions?  You should be, you could be one and the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do know you could have clicked on the image, right? or are you too fucking stupid to figure that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to click on your crap misrepresentations to know what it is and it is not.  Just like on the trail I don't bend down and sniff the dog poop, one glance and I know what it is.
> 
> You've been owned by evidence again agent.  Stop trying to change the subject.  Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...


you wouldnt know shit if two girls and a cup rubbed your face in it.

here are facts for you:
i have pictures of the steel core under construction. you have nothing.
i have pictures of the steel core on 9/11. you have nothing.
i have pictures of the steel core at ground zero. you have nothing.

here are more facts for you.... 

the mass murder was caused by muslim terrorist, not the building architects.
you attemtped to make money off your stupid concrete core hoax. i didnt.
you claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a secret government agent. i am not.


YOU GOT NOTHING.


----------



## Christophera

Fizzcorrected said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do know you could have clicked on the image, right? or are you too fucking stupid to figure that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to click on your crap misrepresentations to know what it is and it is not.  Just like on the trail I don't bend down and sniff the dog poop, one glance and I know what it is.
> 
> You've been owned by evidence again agent.  Stop trying to change the subject.  Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you wouldnt know shit if two girls and a cup rubbed your face in it.
> 
> here are facts for you:
> i have pictures of the elevator guide rail supports under construction. you have the concrete core.
> i have pictures of the elevator guide rail supports on 9/11. you have the concrete core.
> i have pictures of the concrete at ground zero. you have the others of the concrete.
> 
> here are more lies for you....stuff the perps want people to believe.
> 
> the mass murder was caused by muslim terrorist, not the building architects.
> you attemtped to make money off your stupid concrete core hoax. i didnt.
> you claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a secret government agent. i am not.
> 
> 
> *Altered portion of the quotes removed.
> 
> ~A15*
Click to expand...


Agents owned more that 3 times are worn out.  Null agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents owned more that 3 times are worn out.  Null agent.


you lying dishonest piece of shit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizzcorrected said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to click on your crap misrepresentations to know what it is and it is not.  Just like on the trail I don't bend down and sniff the dog poop, one glance and I know what it is.
> 
> You've been owned by evidence again agent.  Stop trying to change the subject.  Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt know shit if two girls and a cup rubbed your face in it.
> 
> here are facts for you:
> i have pictures of the elevator guide rail supports under construction. you have the concrete core.
> i have pictures of the elevator guide rail supports on 9/11. you have the concrete core.
> i have pictures of the concrete at ground zero. you have the others of the concrete.
> 
> here are more lies for you....stuff the perps want people to believe.
> 
> the mass murder was caused by muslim terrorist, not the building architects.
> you attemtped to make money off your stupid concrete core hoax. i didnt.
> you claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a secret government agent. i am not.
> 
> 
> *Altered portion of the quotes removed.
> 
> ~A15*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents owned more that 3 times are worn out.  Null agent.
Click to expand...


you are pathetic

you cant show any concrete core. you have nothing. your story has been proven to be complete bullshit.

so please explain to us all where the concrete core is.

please explain why the floor trusses are attached to your "elevator guide rail supports" in this picture.





please explain how your "elevator guide rail supports" with butt plates are too weak to be core columns yet they are the last thing standing after the entire north tower collapses on top of them.





now be a good little boy and get a job, pay your child support and start taking your medication again. you've obviously not been taking it as your doctor has prescribed.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris.

Your "butt plate" argument is bogus. I have asked you to provide proof of these "butt plates" shown in any clear photo and you cannot.

Please explain why there are no "butt plates" on the TOP of the inner columns as you claim in the following photos? The areas in question are circled in red. Please also provide proof that the inner columns, the ones you claim are "elevator guide rail support columns" were NOT welded end to end.











More fantasy from the supposed "construction expert".


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Here we see what can only be rebar.



Just another bullshit claim. Are you claiming that at a distance of about 1.22 miles, you should be able to see a 6" diameter (or 3" diameter depending on what mood Chris is in) piece of rebar in a photo?

Have a look at this page Chris. Do some calculations and come back and tell me what you say is true. Let's see if you can figure out WHY your claim is totally bogus.

Angular Size Calculator

Let's take, for example, the "pipe hand rail" in the photo just below the lamppost. How big a diameter do you supposed those "pipe rails" are? How do those scale with the supposed 3" or 6" diameter rebar you claim we can see in that photo at a distance of 1.22 miles?

What a complete ass.



Here is a photo showing the opposite side of the first photo above. No rebar in this photo between the columns as I noted.






Those columns to the left of the two columns where the core was "supposed" to be, are interior columns.

You lose again Chris.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, can you find us an example of a "butt plate" in any blueprint drawing as an example of what you THINK is on top of those interior columns?

How were the columns connected? Bolted? Welded?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Guide rails must be plumb and perfectly aligned,  The butt plates allow the suppport steel to be shifted by elongation of the holes and tilted by shimming to keep them perfectly aligned so the 65 MPH elevators were stable in use.



WTF?!

65 MPH?!

Are you fucking insane? This is more evidence that you have NO CLUE about anything. The amount of errors and incorrect information you spew is astounding. Do you have "proof" of this claim or is this just more information from your "documentary" that you can't locate ANYWHERE.

65 MPH 

The Taipei 101 tower BROKE the previous elevator speed record held by the Yokohama Landmark Tower. The elevators in The Yokohama tower traveled at 28 MPH. The Taipei 101 elevators traveled at 37.7 MPH. The Burj Khalifa tower currently holds the fastest elevators which travel at 40 MPH. This information can be found anywhere on the internet, yet you choose to lie and embellish your explanations just to make yourself appear correct. Truly pathetic on your part.

Get a clue idiot.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> *Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*



Proof?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...

its all in what he has left of a mind
as in a delusion


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...


If you need proof of the weakness of butt plates for joing sections, ....... stick to photoshopping.  It was easy to spot.

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its all in what he has left of a mind
> as in a delusion
Click to expand...


Since it is established niether you or gumjob can produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, your assertions of steel core columns are beyond delusional.  They are obsessive, ............. or the alternative you could be agents working to protect the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.

Take your pick.  The first 2 only keeps you locked up until your evaluaton, and meds are prescribed, the 3rd has a looooooonnnnnnnnng sentence.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all in what he has left of a mind
> as in a delusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is established niether you or gumjob can produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, your assertions of steel core columns are beyond delusional.  They are obsessive, ............. or the alternative you could be agents working to protect the secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.
> 
> Take your pick.  The first 2 only keeps you locked up until your evaluaton, and meds are prescribed, the 3rd has a looooooonnnnnnnnng sentence.
Click to expand...


google wtc construction photos and show me the rebar cages for the concrete core.....


----------



## manu1959

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizzcorrected said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldnt know shit if two girls and a cup rubbed your face in it.
> 
> here are facts for you:
> i have pictures of the elevator guide rail supports under construction. you have the concrete core.
> i have pictures of the elevator guide rail supports on 9/11. you have the concrete core.
> i have pictures of the concrete at ground zero. you have the others of the concrete.
> 
> here are more lies for you....stuff the perps want people to believe.
> 
> the mass murder was caused by muslim terrorist, not the building architects.
> you attemtped to make money off your stupid concrete core hoax. i didnt.
> you claim that everyone that disagrees with you is a secret government agent. i am not.
> 
> 
> *Altered portion of the quotes removed.
> 
> ~A15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents owned more that 3 times are worn out.  Null agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> you cant show any concrete core. you have nothing. your story has been proven to be complete bullshit.
> 
> so please explain to us all where the concrete core is.
> 
> please explain why the floor trusses are attached to your "elevator guide rail supports" in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain how your "elevator guide rail supports" with butt plates are too weak to be core columns yet they are the last thing standing after the entire north tower collapses on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now be a good little boy and get a job, pay your child support and start taking your medication again. you've obviously not been taking it as your doctor has prescribed.
Click to expand...


why is there no concrete on that core and those aren't elevator guide rails....that is a steel moment frame....


----------



## DiveCon

manu1959 said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents owned more that 3 times are worn out.  Null agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> you cant show any concrete core. you have nothing. your story has been proven to be complete bullshit.
> 
> so please explain to us all where the concrete core is.
> 
> please explain why the floor trusses are attached to your "elevator guide rail supports" in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain how your "elevator guide rail supports" with butt plates are too weak to be core columns yet they are the last thing standing after the entire north tower collapses on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now be a good little boy and get a job, pay your child support and start taking your medication again. you've obviously not been taking it as your doctor has prescribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why is there no concrete on that core and those aren't elevator guide rails....that is a steel moment frame....
Click to expand...

and christophera will still deny it


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents owned more that 3 times are worn out.  Null agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> you cant show any concrete core. you have nothing. your story has been proven to be complete bullshit.
> 
> so please explain to us all where the concrete core is.
> 
> please explain why the floor trusses are attached to your "elevator guide rail supports" in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please explain how your "elevator guide rail supports" with butt plates are too weak to be core columns yet they are the last thing standing after the entire north tower collapses on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now be a good little boy and get a job, pay your child support and start taking your medication again. you've obviously not been taking it as your doctor has prescribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why is there no concrete on that core and those aren't elevator guide rails....that is a steel moment frame....
Click to expand...


The moment frames are outside the core.  But still, there is no trussing that distinguishes the moment frame.  Another ERROR by the supporters of secret methods of mass murder.

What is seen that is in motion is this, from the other side moments later, more of the same.  Elevator guide rail support with a piece of the core wall still connected causing an awkward fall.






The video, see at 13-14 seconds.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIZp6aOibiM[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

that video shows STEEL not concrete


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> that video shows STEEL not concrete



Oh yea, there is lots of steel, but connected to the bottom of that piece of steel pointing at about 11:00 O'clock, is massive piece of concrete.






In this situation here, the steel all fell cleanly away, the the concrete wall is seen falling into the empty core.






And, agent, there is NO WAY that is a floor as you've tried to say before.  There is no place for it to come from.  It falls from a vertical position.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that video shows STEEL not concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, there is lots of steel, but connected to the bottom of that piece of steel pointing at about 11:00 O'clock, is massive piece of concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this situation here, the steel all fell cleanly away, the the concrete wall is seen falling into the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> And, agent, there is NO WAY that is a floor as you've tried to say before.  There is no place for it to come from.  It falls from a vertical position.
Click to expand...

more lies


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The moment frames are outside the core.  But still, there is no trussing that distinguishes the moment frame.  Another ERROR by the supporters of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> What is seen that is in motion is this, from the other side moments later, more of the same.  Elevator guide rail support with a piece of the core wall still connected causing an awkward fall.



you are a jackass. the "elevator guide rails" just survived the collapse of a 110 story building. the "moment frames" ARE the core.

once again.... this is what a concrete core looks like under construction.





and this is the steel core of the WTC under construction.





this is your brain





and this is your brain on drugs


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moment frames are outside the core.  But still, there is no trussing that distinguishes the moment frame.  Another ERROR by the supporters of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> What is seen that is in motion is this, from the other side moments later, more of the same.  Elevator guide rail support with a piece of the core wall still connected causing an awkward fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a jackass. the "elevator guide rails" just survived the collapse of a 110 story building. the "moment frames" ARE the core.
Click to expand...


Wrong, you are clueless agent.  You haven't even shown anything that could solidly be called of the "moment frames".  They are outside the core wall and 2 interior box columns form the sides with diagonal trusses connecting them between boxed out zones, as seen about middle on the left.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong, you are clueless agent.  You haven't even shown anything that could solidly be called of the "moment frames".  They are outside the core wall and 2 interior box columns form the sides with diagonal trusses connecting them between boxed out zones, as seen about middle on the left.



WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE!!!


----------



## DiveCon

it doesnt exist in ANY construction photos
and that proves there wasnt any concrete in the core


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Because the butt plates were welded to their indivdual sections does nothing to reduce the meaning of the fact that the butt plates facilitated bolting the sections together forming a weak joint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you need proof of the weakness of butt plates for joing sections, ....... stick to photoshopping.  It was easy to spot.
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
Click to expand...


No joker.

I want proof of your claim that the inner core columns were connected as you say they  were. I want proof that the inner core columns were NOT welded in addition to "butt plates" being there. I want proof that there actually WERE "butt plates" welded to the tops of the columns. You have ONE photo. One photo in which you claim there are "butt plates" being shown in them. I distant, blurry photo which you use to make an unsupported claim. You can sit there and take any photo and preach to the folks here about what they contain, but it doesn't make it true. Especially when those claims are coming from a guy who has been shown to constantly make huge mistakes AND admits that his "memory" of the information in the supposed documentary he saw years ago isn't very good.

You need proof to back up your claim of "butt plates" existing.

Assumptions based on your word mean nothing.

So, where's the proof of the "butt plates"? You admit there are no structural blueprints, yet make assumptions based on one photo.


----------



## Gamolon

Proof of no "butt plates" on TOP of the inner columns. I guess Chris "missed" this post.



Gamolon said:


> Chris.
> 
> Your "butt plate" argument is bogus. I have asked you to provide proof of these "butt plates" shown in any clear photo and you cannot.
> 
> Please explain why there are no "butt plates" on the TOP of the inner columns as you claim in the following photos? The areas in question are circled in red. Please also provide proof that the inner columns, the ones you claim are "elevator guide rail support columns" were NOT welded end to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fantasy from the supposed "construction expert".


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Looks like they lied because we only see columns outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core area is empty agent.



This is the biggest piece of bullshit yet from you. You ask for proof of columns inside the core still standing. Well here you go.





In the photo above, where the red line points, are two column rows. In between these two column rows is where Chris places his supposed core. The column row on the right is supposedly OUTSIDE the concrete core which makes the column row on the left INSIDE the supposed concrete core. That PROVES there were columns still standing IN THE CORE. 

Where are the "butt plates" on the column circled in red that you claim the "elevator guide rail supports" all had?

Another photo.





In the photo above, the column circled was supposedly INSIDE the concrete core. The column to the right was OUTSIDE. Another photo showing core columns inside the core.

You lose yet again Chris.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they lied because we only see columns outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core area is empty agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the biggest piece of bullshit yet from you. You ask for proof of columns inside the core still standing. Well here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the photo above, where the red line points, are two column rows. In between these two column rows is where Chris places his supposed core.
Click to expand...


You have not shown us "steel core columns" in the core area on 9-11.  You cannot, they did not exist.  You will always be, "agent gumjob".

Rebar of the north concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Note: This rebar is behind the smoke/dust or building of the top image and lasted unitl the spire is gone, as can be seen.






agent gumjobs photoshopping failure on the cointelpro site, breakfornews.com

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You have not shown us "steel core columns" in the core area on 9-11.  You cannot, they did not exist.



Sorry chump. Core columns to the left of the larger columns on the right in both pictures.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Is this the "3x7 utility hallway formed on your "concrete wall"?












WAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Nothing more than gypsum wallboard around the elevator shafts as the above pictures PROVE. 

What a goofball.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Rebar of the north concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Note: This rebar is behind the smoke/dust or building of the top image and lasted unitl the spire is gone, as can be seen.



so how thick is this rebar supposed to be? 3 inches thick? 4? 6?

and you think you can see that from across the hudson?

see the guy standing on the far bank of the hudson? how many fingers is he holding up?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebar of the north concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Note: This rebar is behind the smoke/dust or building of the top image and lasted unitl the spire is gone, as can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how thick is this rebar supposed to be? 3 inches thick? 4? 6?
> 
> and you think you can see that from across the hudson?
> 
> see the guy standing on the far bank of the hudson? how many fingers is he holding up?
Click to expand...

Two that I can see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is 3" rebar and as a surveyor I know that silhouetted as they are, with as many as are standing there, it would be looking exactly as we see.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebar of the north concrete core wall of WTC 1.  Note: This rebar is behind the smoke/dust or building of the top image and lasted unitl the spire is gone, as can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how thick is this rebar supposed to be? 3 inches thick? 4? 6?
> 
> and you think you can see that from across the hudson?
> 
> see the guy standing on the far bank of the hudson? how many fingers is he holding up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two that I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 3" rebar and as a surveyor I know that silhouetted as they are, with as many as are standing there, it would be looking exactly as we see.
Click to expand...


you arent a fucking surveyor.. your a fucking liar.... you WORKED for a surveyor, you moron. (one of the few times you actually did work). and how does that somehow qualify you to see something 3 inches thick from over a mile away? you are a fucking idiot.

your picture shows the steel core despite your delusions.


----------



## Fizz

where's the rebar?!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> where's the rebar?!!



Heres the concrete at the core wall at its base after being exposed and the rebar is sticking out the top all coiled up from being EXTREMELY stressed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the rebar?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the concrete at the core wall at its base after being exposed and the rebar is sticking out the top all coiled up from being EXTREMELY stressed.
Click to expand...


sorry deadbeat, but this is the same structure as your picture and its very clear that there is no concrete and no rebar there.


----------



## elvis

why are we giving this freakshow so much attention?


----------



## Fizz

elvis3577 said:


> why are we giving this freakshow so much attention?



its interesting to see how when faced with so many facts that the delusions get deeper and deeper.


----------



## elvis

Fizz said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we giving this freakshow so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its interesting to see how when faced with so many facts that the delusions get deeper and deeper.
Click to expand...


I suppose we can look at him the way a psychiatrist looks at a mental patient.  Let's observe how the subject responds when his delusional view of reality is severely threatened.


----------



## Gamolon

Answer this question Chris. The following photo shows what you believe to have been the structure of the towers correct? Your concrete core sandwiched between the two outer column rows. The column on the right of the gray block (represents your core) is OUTSIDE the core. The column to the left of the gray block is INSIDE your core. Isn't that correct? I have just proven that there WERE columns within the core.


----------



## Fizz

elvis3577 said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we giving this freakshow so much attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its interesting to see how when faced with so many facts that the delusions get deeper and deeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose we can look at him the way a psychiatrist looks at a mental patient.  Let's observe how the subject responds when his delusional view of reality is severely threatened.
Click to expand...


a perfect example of this the justification for why there are never pictures of the concrete core under constructions. secret agents have apparently not only destroyed every single picture in existance on the internet, they have also gone and removed the pictures from every book that ever existed. how they were able to track down every book and its location simply boggles the mind.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Answer this question Chris. The following photo shows what you believe to have been the structure of the towers correct? Your concrete core sandwiched between the two outer column rows. The column on the right of the gray block (represents your core) is OUTSIDE the core. The column to the left of the gray block is INSIDE your core. Isn't that correct? I have just proven that there WERE columns within the core.


dont forget that 12 feet thick walls are supposed to fit in between those columns.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the rebar?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the concrete at the core wall at its base after being exposed and the rebar is sticking out the top all coiled up from being EXTREMELY stressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The column on the right of the gray block (represents your core) is OUTSIDE the core. The column to the left of the gray block is INSIDE your core. Isn't that correct? I have just proven that there WERE columns within the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget that 12 feet thick walls are supposed to fit in between those columns.
Click to expand...


Correct, and here it is for the second time.  The elevator guide rail in the left of gumjogs image is seen on the other side of the stairway on the right side in this image.

WTC 1 north wall concrete core wall at its base 

You or gumjob never have explained why the supposed steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9-11.

Or what this shows if not rebar.


----------



## Fizz

you are such a nut that i keep waiting for squirrels to pick you up and carry you away.


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer this question Chris. The following photo shows what you believe to have been the structure of the towers correct? Your concrete core sandwiched between the two outer column rows. The column on the right of the gray block (represents your core) is OUTSIDE the core. The column to the left of the gray block is INSIDE your core. Isn't that correct? I have just proven that there WERE columns within the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget that 12 feet thick walls are supposed to fit in between those columns.
Click to expand...


That's another can of worms he can't explain. He boasts that the outer columns SURROUNDED the concrete core. There were 8 rows of columns along the long axis of the core at 20' centers (the two center columns are closer then 20', maybe 15'?). Even if we have 8 columns at 20' centers, that gives us 140' from first column to the eighth column. 

What was the dimension of Chris core along the long axis from outside one wall to the other? Well per his drawing here, he says it was 154'. This was his drawing at the lobby elevation right below the mezzanine.





So now Chris has effectively put the outer core columns WITHIN his concrete core walls. 

Here's something else. See that 25' dimension I circled in black in Chris' drawing above? That represents the dimension Chris put in there from the inside face of the perimeter column to the face of his core wall. This next photo was annotated by Chris also. The yellow dimension lines with yellow numbers are his. Mine are the yellow dimension lines with red numbers. 





He has 25' in his drawing yet scales 31' in his "carefully scaled" (his words, not mine) photo? Why the 6' per side difference? That's 12' he is off?



You know what his answer to this was? The core walls tapered inward 6' from the lobby to the mezzanine. Do your see a 6' inward taper in the red circle in this next photo? I don't.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Correct, and here it is for the second time.  The elevator guide rail in the left of gumjogs image is seen on the other side of the stairway on the right side in this image.
> 
> WTC 1 north wall concrete core wall at its base



So you admit to that eh. Well then...



Christophera said:


> You or gumjob never have explained why the supposed steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9-11.



This photo shows the same columns to the RIGHT of the outer core column. The red arrows are pointing at them as you seem to be blinded by stupidity. The same columns you just admitted to being INSIDE the core. It's even on 9/11. What a jackass. So know you have admitted to core columns existing on 9/11 INSIDE the core. Good job.


----------



## Gamolon

By the way. Where are those "butt plates" in these photos?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> By the way. Where are those "butt plates" in these photos?



You are so ignorant of construction techniques as to assume the weakest, most expensive joint besides a deep fillet weld is used at each joint.

Butt plates are only used when re alignment of the elevator guide rail support steel is needed, most likely near the center of core when reference to plumb has degraded from measurement from interior box columns.

Left and right of the center crane are butt plates.  The holes can be elongated with a torch to shift the support section or shimmed to tilt it for alignment.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way. Where are those "butt plates" in these photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so ignorant of construction techniques as to assume the weakest, most expensive joint besides a deep fillet weld is used at each joint.
> 
> Butt plates are only used when re alignment of the elevator guide rail support steel is needed, most likely near the center of core when reference to plumb has degraded from measurement from interior box columns.
> 
> Left and right of the center crane are butt plates.  The holes can be elongated with a torch to shift the support section or shimmed to tilt it for alignment.
Click to expand...


Really asshole?

I've have more construction experience than you'll EVER have.

Explain why they used a "butt plate" on the EXTERIOR CORE COLUMN that I circled in red on the left in the photo below? The core column that you have said that need a 100% deep fillet weld all around in order to be used as CORE COLUMNS.

You are such a dipshit.






Go on. Explain that one away. Those aren't "butt plates" moron.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way. Where are those "butt plates" in these photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so ignorant of construction techniques as to assume the weakest, most expensive joint besides a deep fillet weld is used at each joint.
> 
> Butt plates are only used when re alignment of the elevator guide rail support steel is needed, most likely near the center of core when reference to plumb has degraded from measurement from interior box columns.
> 
> Left and right of the center crane are butt plates.  The holes can be elongated with a torch to shift the support section or shimmed to tilt it for alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really asshole?
> 
> I've have more construction experience than you'll EVER have.
> 
> Explain why they used a "butt plate" on the EXTERIOR CORE COLUMN that I circled in red on the left in the photo below? The core column that you have said that need a 100% deep fillet weld all around in order to be used as CORE COLUMNS.
> 
> You are such a dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on. Explain that one away. Those aren't "butt plates" moron.
Click to expand...


Again, your knowlege of construction technique exposes your fraudulent criticism.

At any moment, if a horizontal reference is neeted for any erection across the tower, ANY piece of steel that is straight is tacked down with the top portion at a useful elevation.  

You don't know that that piece of steel IS NOT of the size used in that position so you ASSUME it is there permanently.  It is not even aligned with the piece below it.

Stick with your inept photoshopping, you are the star on the breakfornews.com disinfo page.

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne


----------



## manu1959

anyone found pictures of the rebar cages....how about pictures of the formwork during the pouring of the concrete core....


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> He has 25' in his drawing yet scales 31' in his "carefully scaled" (his words, not mine) photo? Why the 6' per side difference? That's 12' he is off?
> 
> 
> 
> You know what his answer to this was? The core walls tapered inward 6' from the lobby to the mezzanine. Do your see a 6' inward taper in the red circle in this next photo? I don't.



so what would the structural benefit of having something 6' thicker just one story below??? what possible need would there be to have that much extra concrete?

(obviously there is no reason because there is no taper)


----------



## Fizz

manu1959 said:


> anyone found pictures of the rebar cages....how about pictures of the formwork during the pouring of the concrete core....



super secret agents did super secret stuff by personally looking at every single picture ever posted on the internet since its inception in order to delete every image with any evidence of a concrete core.

(we wont even go into the fact it must have been done with books too)


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> anyone found pictures of the rebar cages....how about pictures of the formwork during the pouring of the concrete core....



The pereptrators filtered the available construction photos before 9-11 that showed concrete work before 9-11.

They removed the documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".

Listen to this excerpt of Dr. Ron Larsens web radio show where he updates his search for the documentary.  They found it listed i major libraries and a copy but it was intercepted, 3 times!

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

The perps got guiliani to  take the towers plans and hide them while the courts protect their hiding enabing the FEMA deception

Rebar on 9-11.  More than you would ever see at construction and perfectly sihouetted like it would never be in construction because its all inside the steel exoskeleton then.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The pereptrators filtered the available construction photos before 9-11 that showed concrete work before 9-11.


 yeah right...

hey, is that a squirrel staring at you through your window? maybe he is trying to hypnotize you.

....or maybe he thinks you are a nut.



Christophera said:


> They removed the documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".
> 
> Listen to this excerpt of Dr. Ron Larsens web radio show where he updates his search for the documentary.  They found it listed i major libraries and a copy but it was intercepted, 3 times!
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


listen to your doctor when he tells you to take your medications. you are delusional.



Christophera said:


> The perps got guiliani to  take the towers plans and hide them while the courts protect their hiding enabing the FEMA deception


the only other set of plans other than those inside the wtc when they collapsed were in robertsons office. he shared them with FEMA and NIST. guiliani didnt hide anything. he never had them.



Christophera said:


> Rebar on 9-11.  More than you would ever see at construction and perfectly sihouetted like it would never be in construction because its all inside the steel exoskeleton then.


you cant see something 3 inches wide from over a mile away. it is physically impossible for that to be rebar.

shut of your computer. get a job. pay the child support you owe. stop trying to promote this wild delusion just so you can attempt to sell books and make a profit off this tragedy. you are a disgusting person.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They removed the documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".
> 
> Listen to this excerpt of Dr. Ron Larsens web radio show where he updates his search for the documentary.  They found it listed i major libraries and a copy but it was intercepted, 3 times!
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
Click to expand...

you cant see something 3 inches wide from over a mile away. it is physically impossible for that to be rebar.
[/QUOTE]

You are the one the fails to recognize the  violation of laws enabling the FEMA deception

It sure is not structural steel and there could be up to 50 of them and their might be some on the west wall as well.

When we see this, we know it is concrete,






But then the lead engineer told us through Newsweek,September 13, 2001 that it had a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When we see this, we know it is concrete,
> .



why do you call yourself "we"?? 

you are the only person that believes the core was concrete. you keep lying and saying the lead engineer said something he did not. even Newsweek later published the correct info that it was a STEEL CORE.

you lose.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we see this, we know it is concrete,
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you call yourself "we"??
> 
> you are the only person that believes the core was concrete. you keep lying
Click to expand...


Who lies?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE[/ame]

Robertson
MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ

Domel
http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992?

Eyes that will see truth?






The opposite of what agents say s is usually true.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, and here it is for the second time.  The elevator guide rail in the left of gumjogs image is seen on the other side of the stairway on the right side in this image.
> 
> WTC 1 north wall concrete core wall at its base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit to that eh. Well then...
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You or gumjob never have explained why the supposed steel core columns are never seen in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This photo shows the same columns to the RIGHT of the outer core column. The red arrows are pointing at them as you seem to be blinded by stupidity. The same columns you just admitted to being INSIDE the core. It's even on 9/11. What a jackass. So know you have admitted to core columns existing on 9/11 INSIDE the core. Good job.
Click to expand...


I see you ignored the evidence.

Proof of structural steel core columns on 9/11. You wanted proof of columns INSIDE the core? You got it. The red arrows point to columns INSIDE your supposed steel core. You even admitted that there was.

You have nothing left now.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Who lies?


you do.



Christophera said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE


your video is worthless. it shows your opinion with is worth absolutely nothing. when examined your opinion is in complete conflict with the facts.



Christophera said:


> Robertson
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ


robertson never says it was a concrete core. you can even email him and ask and he will reply to you as he has to me and say it was a STEEL CORE.

ok, maybe he wont reply to you anymore because you are a fucking stalker nutjob. but he will reply to normal people.


Christophera said:


> Domel
> http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf


 do you even comprehend what you read?
"This document was written as a resource for the preparation of an emergency response plan for mobilizing structural engineers for a search and rescue operation under extreme emergency conditions."

it says it was written under extreme emergency conditions. obviously it was not well researched.



Christophera said:


> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992?


your link doesnt work.... but if you are referencing the statement "BUILDINGS LIKE the world trade center have steel and concrete cores" it does not say that the world trade center had a concrete core at all. you really need to learn to understand what you read.




steel core.





steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we see this, we know it is concrete,
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you call yourself "we"??
> 
> you are the only person that believes the core was concrete. you keep lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who lies?
Click to expand...


You do. 



Christophera said:


> Robertson
> MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ


 Here is an excerpt taken from this site here. 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered, where he spoke about the towers.


> Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.
> 
> A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak.



You lose again.


----------



## Gamolon

No concrete core per this site's article either. World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney



> Faced with the difficulties of building to unprecedented heights, the engineers employed an innovative structural model: a rigid "hollow tube" of closely spaced steel columns with floor trusses extending across to a central core.



Also from this article.


> The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry.


----------



## Gamolon

Quote from an email I have gotten from Mr. Robertson.



			
				Leslie Robertson said:
			
		

> IT WOULD BE INTERESTING TO LEARN  THE SOURCE OF THE MISINFORMATION PROVIDED BY
> "SOMEONE".
> WHY IS THIS OF IMPORTANCE TO YOU AND TO  YOUR "SOMEONE"?
> LITERALLY MILLIONS OF PEOPLE ACCESSED THE EXPRESS ELEVATORS FROM THE
> LOBBY...NOT FROM WITHIN THE CORE.
> THE CORES FOR THE TWO BUILDINGS DIFFERED IN  ORIENTATION AND OTHER BECAUSE OF
> STRUCTURAL CONSIDERATONS...HAVING NOTHING TO DO  WITH NON-EXISTING CONCRETE
> WALLS.
> SEE  COMMENTS (IN CAPS), BELOW.


----------



## Gamolon

Here Chris. Go find your core.

Guide to the Records of Leslie E. Robertson and Associates (LERA): World Trade Center Construction Images ca. 1969-1973 2004.02

Looks like an archive.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Quote from an email I have gotten from Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Robertson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WOULD BE INTERESTING TO LEARN  THE SOURCE OF THE MISINFORMATION PROVIDED BY
> "SOMEONE".
> WHY IS THIS OF IMPORTANCE TO YOU AND TO  YOUR "SOMEONE"?
> LITERALLY MILLIONS OF PEOPLE ACCESSED THE EXPRESS ELEVATORS FROM THE
> LOBBY...NOT FROM WITHIN THE CORE.
> THE CORES FOR THE TWO BUILDINGS DIFFERED IN  ORIENTATION AND OTHER BECAUSE OF
> STRUCTURAL CONSIDERATONS...HAVING NOTHING TO DO  WITH NON-EXISTING CONCRETE
> WALLS.
> SEE  COMMENTS (IN CAPS), BELOW.
Click to expand...


sounds like he is considering a lawsuit for libel. too bad chris has absolutely nothing to his name. he owes more than $30,000 in back child support and the deadbeat has even lost his drivers license.


----------



## Gamolon

Another quote from an email I received from Mr. Robertson.



			
				Leslie Robertson said:
			
		

> THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE,  RECTANGULAR
> OR OTHERWISE, IN EITHER OF THE TWO TOWERS.  AT THE TOP, THERE  WAS A TWO-STORY
> HIGH (?) REINFORCED CONCRETE BANK VAULT, THE FULL LENGTH OF THE  CORE, WHICH
> BANK VAULT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH EXPRESS ELEVATORS.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Here Chris. Go find your core.
> 
> Guide to the Records of Leslie E. Robertson and Associates (LERA): World Trade Center Construction Images ca. 1969-1973 2004.02
> 
> Looks like an archive.



good find!!

in that....

Item		Title	                                                                                                Date
11		Core steel construction, North Tower. Accession: 2004.02.0017         undated


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from an email I have gotten from Mr. Robertson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Robertson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WOULD BE INTERESTING TO LEARN  THE SOURCE OF THE MISINFORMATION PROVIDED BY
> "SOMEONE".
> WHY IS THIS OF IMPORTANCE TO YOU AND TO  YOUR "SOMEONE"?
> LITERALLY MILLIONS OF PEOPLE ACCESSED THE EXPRESS ELEVATORS FROM THE
> LOBBY...NOT FROM WITHIN THE CORE.
> THE CORES FOR THE TWO BUILDINGS DIFFERED IN  ORIENTATION AND OTHER BECAUSE OF
> STRUCTURAL CONSIDERATONS...HAVING NOTHING TO DO  WITH NON-EXISTING CONCRETE
> WALLS.
> SEE  COMMENTS (IN CAPS), BELOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like he is considering a lawsuit for libel. too bad chris has absolutely nothing to his name. he owes more than $30,000 in back child support and the deadbeat has even lost his drivers license.
Click to expand...


What I find curious is why Chris never contacts the supposed originator of the quotes that he uses as proof. He never contacted Domel. He never contacted Robertson.

Here's a good one. He used to use a quote from Deborah Snoonian who also wrote an article and mentioned a concrete core. I wrote her and got this response.



			
				Deborah Snoonian said:
			
		

> Thanks for your note.
> 
> There is conflicting information out there as to whether the building had this concrete core. If memory serves me correctly, the info in my story did not come from an interview, because we went to press a few days after the attack and all the experts were too busy talking to TV news or the NYTimes to call us back at little old Arch Record. Instead, it came from some older news and magazine articles that had appeared around the time the buildings were being constructed and finished. The core was mentioned in some pubs but not all of them. After the story came out we were informed by the structural engineers (or somebody else?) that there was in fact no such core in the twin towers.



He no longer uses that quote. I wonder why.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They removed the documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers".
> 
> Listen to this excerpt of Dr. Ron Larsens web radio show where he updates his search for the documentary.  They found it listed i major libraries and a copy but it was intercepted, 3 times!
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant see something 3 inches wide from over a mile away. it is physically impossible for that to be rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one the fails to recognize the  violation of laws enabling the FEMA deception
> 
> It sure is not structural steel and there could be up to 50 of them and their might be some on the west wall as well.
Click to expand...


What bullshit.



Here is a closeup and even BETTER photo of the same structure you claim contains "rebar".





That's why you use a distant, blurry photo. It's because you NEED that blurry, distant photo to perpetuate your lies. You can claim whatever you want as to what is in those photos. But when someone presents a better, clearer photo, one finds out that you are nothing but a lying asshole.

Clearly the "rebar" you seem to think is being shown is nothing more that a cloud of debris (gypsum planking dust perhaps? ) billowing to the right of the still standing columns. 

Proven wrong once again.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Clearly the "rebar" you seem to think is being shown is nothing more that a cloud of debris



The rebar is clearly too small to be structural steel.  Your inadequate attempts to misrpresent are failures.  They are obvious.  You are an agent who has conducted photoshopping in attempts to misrepresent the lobby of WTC 2 as the WTC 1 lobby.

This page is about that failed attempt and your cointelpro buddies at breakfornews.com.

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly the "rebar" you seem to think is being shown is nothing more that a cloud of debris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebar is clearly too small to be structural steel.  Your inadequate attempts to misrpresent are failures.  They are obvious.  You are an agent who has conducted photoshopping in attempts to misrepresent the lobby of WTC 2 as the WTC 1 lobby.
> 
> This page is about that failed attempt and your cointelpro buddies at breakfornews.com.
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne
Click to expand...


your claim of a photo being photoshopped doesnt hold up to scrutiny. i have already shown you that if you blow up any digital image enough you will see lines that really arent there. i enlarged one of your images and it clearly shows the smoke not touching the building.

so either you are both guilty of photoshopping (which i dont believe) or YOU ARE A MORON THAT ONCE AGAIN DOESNT KNOW WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT which is infinitely more likely. 

by the way... you still havent shown any pictures of a concrete core..... EVER!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The rebar is clearly too small to be structural steel.  Your inadequate attempts to misrpresent are failures.



Yeah, that made sense.



It's not rebar dopey. It's a cloud of debris that you want people to think is rebar.


----------



## Gamolon

Psssst. Hey Chris. Look what I found. The red arrows pointing to COLUMNS, STILL STANDING, INSIDE THE CORE, ON 9/11. Just like you requested.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Psssst. Hey Chris. Look what I found. The red arrows pointing to COLUMNS, STILL STANDING, INSIDE THE CORE, ON 9/11. Just like you requested.


and still no concrete


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst. Hey Chris. Look what I found. The red arrows pointing to COLUMNS, STILL STANDING, INSIDE THE CORE, ON 9/11. Just like you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still no concrete
Click to expand...


Those columns are not inside the core.  They surroound the core.  Floor beams prove that.  This does too.

Shows the spire outside the concrete core wall.






Locates the spire at the north west corner by superimposition.






The spire IS the left column of gumjobs photo.  Meaing IT and the wall extending south from it, or east from it, ARE also outside the concrete core wall.

This one shows the north wall seconds before and the concrete wall is silhouetted behind the interior box columns.


----------



## Fizz

no concrete. no rebar.

YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst. Hey Chris. Look what I found. The red arrows pointing to COLUMNS, STILL STANDING, INSIDE THE CORE, ON 9/11. Just like you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still no concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those columns are not inside the core.  They surroound the core.  Floor beams prove that.  This does too.
> 
> Shows the spire outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Locates the spire at the north west corner by superimposition.
> 
> 
> The spire IS the left column of gumjobs photo.  Meaing IT and the wall extending south from it, or east from it, ARE also outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> This one shows the north wall seconds before and the concrete wall is silhouetted behind the interior box columns.
Click to expand...

so, now the core is inside BOTH those columns?????

you are proving yourself a fucking idiot


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> so, now the core is inside BOTH those columns?????
> 
> you are proving yourself a fucking idiot



he changes the story behind his concrete core hoax all the time. he _must_ change it. because every time he says something he is proven wrong.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and still no concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those columns are not inside the core.  They surroound the core.  Floor beams prove that.  This does too.
> 
> Shows the spire outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Locates the spire at the north west corner by superimposition.
> 
> 
> The spire IS the left column of gumjobs photo.  Meaing IT and the wall extending south from it, or east from it, ARE also outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> This one shows the north wall seconds before and the concrete wall is silhouetted behind the interior box columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, now the core is inside BOTH those columns?????
> 
> you are proving yourself a fucking idiot
Click to expand...


I'm afraid that is your idea.  The core was inside the steel structure like this after ALL of the steel is gone.  WTC 2.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I'm afraid that is your idea.  The core was inside the steel structure like this after ALL of the steel is gone.  WTC 2.



nope. this is the other side of your "concrete" taken at the same time from the opposite direction. you can see the steel core and the gypsum walls.

no concrete. your picture isnt even the correct color to be concrete.


----------



## Fizz

explain to us all in detail how it is even possible for secret agents to remove every single picture of a concrete core that ever existed.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> explain to us all in detail how it is even possible for secret agents to remove every single picture of a concrete core that ever existed.


his feeble mind cant deal with Occam's Razor


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst. Hey Chris. Look what I found. The red arrows pointing to COLUMNS, STILL STANDING, INSIDE THE CORE, ON 9/11. Just like you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still no concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those columns are not inside the core.  They surroound the core.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute. You just admitted to the opposite in the following quote!



Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The column on the right of the gray block (represents your core) is OUTSIDE the core. The column to the left of the gray block is INSIDE your core. Isn't that correct?* I have just proven that there WERE columns within the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget that 12 feet thick walls are supposed to fit in between those columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Correct, and here it is for the second time.*  The elevator guide rail in the left of gumjogs image is seen on the other side of the stairway on the right side in this image.
Click to expand...


First you say it's in between the two columns and then change your story that the two column were outside?!



What a freakin' moron!


----------



## Gamolon

This photo:





Is the other side of these photos:













Notice in the last picture Chris even annotates the photo with a green arrow and green text to show that his supposed concrete core was BETWEEN the two columns. 

Gee Chris. Here is another drawing you did. How many column rows do you show OUTSIDE your core? One? That's what I thought.





Anyone who reads his crap can easily see that Chris has always maintained that there was only ONE row of columns that surrounded his core, not two. Now he has changed his thinking yet again because his ass has been handed to him.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Those columns are not inside the core.  They surroound the core.  Floor beams prove that.  This does too.



Really Chris?



Christophera said:


> Surrounding the core were 24 massive box columns called "interior box columns".



You need to adjust the number of columns you think surrounded your core then. 



This new claim of two column rows surrounding the core also fucks up your dimension of your supposed concrete core. It NOW needs to be smaller in order to fit inside TWO column rows.





You have given us all the proof we need that your core is nothing more than a fairytale thought up by a delusional whackjob. You can't keep your own facts straight from one day to the next.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> You have given us all the proof we need that your core is nothing more than a fairytale thought up by a delusional whackjob. You can't keep your own facts straight from one day to the next.



hes a moron. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Kh7nLplWo[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those columns are not inside the core.  They surroound the core.  Floor beams prove that.  This does too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrounding the core were 24 massive box columns called "interior box columns".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to adjust the number of columns you think surrounded your core then.
> 
> 
> 
> This new claim of two column rows surrounding the core also fucks up your dimension of your supposed concrete core. It NOW needs to be smaller in order to fit inside TWO column rows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have given us all the proof we need that your core is nothing more than a fairytale thought up by a delusional whackjob. You can't keep your own facts straight from one day to the next.
Click to expand...


In addition to being a fraud photoshopper colluding with breakfornews.com,

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne

You completely ignore that I have remembered exactly where the 17 foot wall was.

It was on the side of the core with the long axis.  I didn't remember until I saw this image further clockwise around the concrete core wall at its base and couls see that the interior box column, 5 foot wide, perpendicular to the long axis, was in addition to the 12 foot thick concrete wall obvious there making a 17 foot wall which brings the dimension very close to what is scaled.






You've been told this perhaps 8 months back and continue to misrepresent facts while completely failing, as all agents do, to produce ANY image from 9-11 clearly showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You've been told this perhaps 8 months back and continue to misrepresent facts while completely failing, as all agents do, to produce ANY image from 9-11 clearly showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.



holy fuck you are a moron!!!

THIS IS THE STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON 9/11!!!!

where is your concrete?!!!!!


----------



## creativedreams

Here is more on the 47 vertical core columns that somehow cut themselves and moved out of the way fast enough all the way down  to not provide resistance so the top floor of each building could hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would hit the ground if dropped right beside them.

Propaganda debunkers intentionally try and mislead by focusing on the perimeter floor trusses and NOT the central core columns that should have easily stood........unless of course explosives were used to blow them completely out of the way all the way down and in doing so pulverizing everything but the steel before it even hits the ground.






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gohc5lMO5Q8"]YouTube- WTCCS Scenario - WTC 1 Collapse Arrest[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

creativedreams said:


> Here is more on the 47 vertical core columns that somehow cut themselves and moved out of the way fast enough all the way down  to not provide resistance so the top floor of each building could hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would hit the ground if dropped right beside them.
> 
> Propaganda debunkers intentionally try and mislead by focusing on the perimeter floor trusses and NOT the central core columns that should have easily stood........unless of course explosives were used to blow them completely out of the way all the way down and in doing so pulverizing everything but the steel before it even hits the ground.



That is a very good point.  

My position relating to HOW the FEMA deception is *used* by the infiltrators of the US government who are also the perpetrators, is that the basic psychological tactic is, *support the impossible to obscure the possible.*

For knowledgable people who could act to preserve the US constitution, and know enough of structural engineering and the basics of high explosives, it can be said, *It is impossibile to set all of those charges on all of those steel core columns.*.  They would be correct.

Basically they would have to get their information from the infiltrtrators who piint at the truth movement and say, *See, they think that the US government would blow up its own building with people in it!  They cannot explain HOW all of those explosives were set.*  And it is true, those explosives cannot be paced in posiion to enable near free fall.

The infiltrators say, *And those noises are not the sharp crack of high explosives.  It sounds more like air explosions and the crushing of floors.*  That is not quite correct, but the explosions do not sound like high explosives being used to cut steel.  Normally, in a clandestine operation.  The explosives are simply place in a convienent location agains the steel as best as can be done, then tamping must be placed to reflect the high pressure gasses off of the very dense steel.  That does not restrain the 6 mile per second gasses and extremely shard, loud noise it makes producing the maximum of high frequencies.

By presenting the towers as having steel core columns an abolutely impossible situation is presented.

Now, think of the very well educated and experienced engineer who probably was a fan of the entire Twin tower event.  They know it had a concrete core and they pay no attention to the truth movement whatsoever.  They perhaps heard that truth seekers say, "The steel core columns were cut by explosives, THERMITE, nano THERMITE!!".  They say to themselves, *"A steel skyscraper of those proportions, square footprint, flexes too much and it is not possible it would stand through the hurricanes they did"*
Accordingly they shake their head and mutter, "nut cases", and continue with whatever.

The result is the fact that *concrete can be instantly fractured by a small amount of properly placed high explosive to fall instantly * is the most important thing the perpetrators can coverup.

The FEMA deception explained.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## Fizz

this is what a controlled demolition looks and sounds like.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sJ1bMR6VQ[/ame]

here you can see the columns twist and give way. NO EXPLOSIVES.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBYnUyx4kw8[/ame]

so where is your proof of explosives?!!


----------



## creativedreams

Christophera said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more on the 47 vertical core columns that somehow cut themselves and moved out of the way fast enough all the way down  to not provide resistance so the top floor of each building could hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would hit the ground if dropped right beside them.
> 
> Propaganda debunkers intentionally try and mislead by focusing on the perimeter floor trusses and NOT the central core columns that should have easily stood........unless of course explosives were used to blow them completely out of the way all the way down and in doing so pulverizing everything but the steel before it even hits the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very good point.
> 
> 
> Now, think of the very well educated and experienced engineer who probably was a fan of the entire Twin tower event.  They know it had a concrete core and they pay no attention to the truth movement whatsoever.  They perhaps heard that truth seekers say, "The steel core columns were cut by explosives, THERMITE, nano THERMITE!!".  They say to themselves, *"A steel skyscraper of those proportions, square footprint, flexes too much and it is not possible it would stand through the hurricanes they did"*
> Accordingly they shake their head and mutter, "nut cases", and continue with whatever.
> 
> The result is the fact that *concrete can be instantly fractured by a small amount of properly placed high explosive to fall instantly * is the most important thing the perpetrators can coverup.
> 
> The FEMA deception explained.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


Steel can easily be cut like a stick of butter with a cutter charge and with todays wireless technology any sequence of floors can be detonated after determining point of impact.

Thermite comes in many forms and with just a few changes of its properties and composition makeup can be used from anything from high explosives to a simple chemical cutting reaction.

Aluminum nano-powders(nano-thermite) technology is used in rocket fuel and by simply altering the composition can be set to react at different rates or speeds.

Later I can provide information from Harvard studies on Nano-Thermite.....and even Nano-Chip Technology to detonate it.


----------



## Fizz

creativedreams said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more on the 47 vertical core columns that somehow cut themselves and moved out of the way fast enough all the way down  to not provide resistance so the top floor of each building could hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would hit the ground if dropped right beside them.
> 
> Propaganda debunkers intentionally try and mislead by focusing on the perimeter floor trusses and NOT the central core columns that should have easily stood........unless of course explosives were used to blow them completely out of the way all the way down and in doing so pulverizing everything but the steel before it even hits the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very good point.
> 
> 
> Now, think of the very well educated and experienced engineer who probably was a fan of the entire Twin tower event.  They know it had a concrete core and they pay no attention to the truth movement whatsoever.  They perhaps heard that truth seekers say, "The steel core columns were cut by explosives, THERMITE, nano THERMITE!!".  They say to themselves, *"A steel skyscraper of those proportions, square footprint, flexes too much and it is not possible it would stand through the hurricanes they did"*
> Accordingly they shake their head and mutter, "nut cases", and continue with whatever.
> 
> The result is the fact that *concrete can be instantly fractured by a small amount of properly placed high explosive to fall instantly * is the most important thing the perpetrators can coverup.
> 
> The FEMA deception explained.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steel can easily be cut like a stick of butter with a cutter charge and with todays wireless technology any sequence of floors can be detonated after determining point of impact.
> 
> Thermite comes in many forms and with just a few changes of its properties and composition makeup can be used from anything from high explosives to a simple chemical cutting reaction.
> 
> Aluminum nano-powders(nano-thermite) technology is used in rocket fuel and by simply altering the composition can be set to react at different rates or speeds.
> 
> Later I can provide information from Harvard studies on Nano-Thermite.....and even Nano-Chip Technology to detonate it.
Click to expand...


sorry but "could" isnt good enough. your proof is what? where is the evidence of thermite? where is the proof explosive charges were used? where is your evidence that explosives were planted in the buildings? were is your proof that any of the steel was "cut like a stick of butter"?

aliens "could" have flown down and used invisible cloaking devices to eat the steel columns for breakfast. we dont need "could". we nood PROOF!!!

fuck... if we are going to use "could" as any type of proof then the 19 hijackers "could" have disguised themselves as workers and wired the buildings before flying the planes into them.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> sorry but "could" isnt good enough. your proof is what?



I can show you a website with all the independently verified evidence proving the concrete core.

In order to reasonably continue you must link to a website having images of the steel core columns in the core area.  *Surely* if the steel core columns existed in the core area as you say they did, many pictures will be available to post here.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but "could" isnt good enough. your proof is what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you a website with all the independently verified evidence proving the concrete core.
> 
> In order to reasonably continue you must link to a website having images of the steel core columns in the core area.  *Surely* if the steel core columns existed in the core area as you say they did, many pictures will be available to post here.
Click to expand...


since when is YOUR website INDENPENDENT?!!! 

you are a jackass!!

steel core.






steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but "could" isnt good enough. your proof is what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you a website with all the independently verified evidence proving the concrete core.
> 
> In order to reasonably continue you must link to a website having images of the steel core columns in the core area.  *Surely* if the steel core columns existed in the core area as you say they did, many pictures will be available to post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since when is YOUR website INDENPENDENT?!!!
> 
> *SPAM*
Click to expand...


Dude, you are so over owned with that spam.  All misrepresentations.  You need to post images of steel core columns in the core area to make those claims.  They are all in the trash and have been since before you began with them.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you a website with all the independently verified evidence proving the concrete core.
> 
> In order to reasonably continue you must link to a website having images of the steel core columns in the core area.  *Surely* if the steel core columns existed in the core area as you say they did, many pictures will be available to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since when is YOUR website INDENPENDENT?!!!
> 
> *SPAM*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you are so over owned with that spam.  All misrepresentations.  You need to post images of steel core columns in the core area to make those claims.  They are all in the trash and have been since before you began with them.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
Click to expand...

only because dumbfucks such as yourself are scared of truth and facts
you prefer your delusions to the truth


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when is YOUR website INDENPENDENT?!!!
> 
> *SPAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are so over owned with that spam.  All misrepresentations.  You need to post images of steel core columns in the core area to make those claims.  They are all in the trash and have been since before you began with them.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only because dumbfucks such as yourself are scared of truth and facts
> you prefer your delusions to the truth
Click to expand...


No, because the web site,

http://algoxy.com/conc/core.html

 is filled with independantly verified evidence corobborating and consistent with each other.

Can you link to one that has that type sourcing, not from FEMA?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are so over owned with that spam.  All misrepresentations.  You need to post images of steel core columns in the core area to make those claims.  They are all in the trash and have been since before you began with them.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> 
> only because dumbfucks such as yourself are scared of truth and facts
> you prefer your delusions to the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because the web site,
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> is filled with independantly verified evidence corobborating and consistent with each other.
> 
> Can you link to one that has that type sourcing, not from FEMA?
Click to expand...


you are an idiot. what evidence was independently verified? you mean things like the lie that robertson said it was a concrete core when in fact he never said it? it was the reporter saying it. then newsweek does another story later that identifies it as a steel core.

you mean that independently verified info? 

you are shit. your website is shit. you have no proof of any concrete core and everything you say has already been debunked to the point that you change your story repeatedly in order to continue your hoax to sell books.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> only because dumbfucks such as yourself are scared of truth and facts
> you prefer your delusions to the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because the web site,
> 
> The Concrete Core Of The WTC Towers
> 
> is filled with independantly verified evidence corobborating and consistent with each other.
> 
> Can you link to one that has that type sourcing, not from FEMA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are an idiot. what evidence was independently verified? you mean things like the lie that robertson said it was a concrete core when in fact he never said it?
Click to expand...


Of course you cannot prove he did not say there was a concrete core AND since 3,000 were killed in what was supposed to be a collapse both Newsweek AND Robertson would be very sure the information was accurate AND the information is independently verified by another structural engineer who happens to be certified in 12 states which is verified independently again by photos of the concrete core on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are an idiot. what evidence was independently verified? you mean things like the lie that robertson said it was a concrete core when in fact he never said it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot prove he did not say there was a concrete core AND since 3,000 were killed in what was supposed to be a collapse both Newsweek AND Robertson would be very sure the information was accurate AND the information is independently verified by another structural engineer who happens to be certified in 12 states which is verified independently again by photos of the concrete core on 9-11.
Click to expand...


you are a complete babbling idiot. i dont need to prove robertson DIDNT say it. he isnt quoted. you need to prove HE DID SAY IT and you have not. if he did say it then logically he would have been quoted as in other parts of the article. robertson would not be "very sure the information was accurate". its not his job. its the reporter's job. i would imagine that in the days following 9/11 he was a little bit busy.

what is amazing is that your false claim of robertson saying something is actually the best evidence you have. other than that you have NOTHING.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are an idiot. what evidence was independently verified? you mean things like the lie that robertson said it was a concrete core when in fact he never said it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot prove he did not say there was a concrete core AND since 3,000 were killed in what was supposed to be a collapse both Newsweek AND Robertson would be very sure the information was accurate AND the information is independently verified by another structural engineer who happens to be certified in 12 states which is verified independently again by photos of the concrete core on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a complete babbling idiot. i dont need to prove robertson DIDNT say it. he isnt quoted.
Click to expand...


Lacking quotes onnly means it is not written exactly as he said it, not that it is incorrect.  The report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) independently verifies Robertsons info to Newsweek.

The image of the WTC 2 concrete core independently verifies Robertson and Domel.  The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. independently confirms the Newsweek article as correct.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Lacking quotes onnly means it is not written exactly as he said it, not that it is incorrect.  The report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) independently verifies Robertsons info to Newsweek.
> 
> The image of the WTC 2 concrete core independently verifies Robertson and Domel.  The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. independently confirms the Newsweek article as correct.



lacking quotes means that YOU CANT PROVE HE SAID IT. i have written him and he has stated to me the core was steel. i'm sure you did that too and he told you the same thing. 

even if you did want to use the standard that robertson participated in the interview there for he must have stated what the core was made from you can have a look at these for proof.

TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are an idiot. what evidence was independently verified? you mean things like the lie that robertson said it was a concrete core when in fact he never said it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you cannot prove he did not say there was a concrete core AND since 3,000 were killed in what was supposed to be a collapse both Newsweek AND Robertson would be very sure the information was accurate AND the information is independently verified by another structural engineer who happens to be certified in 12 states which is verified independently again by photos of the concrete core on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a complete babbling idiot. i dont need to prove robertson DIDNT say it. he isnt quoted.
Click to expand...


Since it is in Newsweek and it is verified by another engineer it does not need to be quoted for it to be fact.  Since it is further verified by images from 9-11 showing concrete walls, both engineers statements have gained corroboration.  When the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 shows a concrete core, you lose.

Your support for secret methods of mass murder is obvious.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lacking quotes onnly means it is not written exactly as he said it, not that it is incorrect.  The report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) independently verifies Robertsons info to Newsweek.
> 
> The image of the WTC 2 concrete core independently verifies Robertson and Domel.  The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. independently confirms the Newsweek article as correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking quotes means that YOU CANT PROVE HE SAID IT.
Click to expand...


text, text, text,

You are a liar and gumjob is a liar and a photoshopper.  The Video displaying Robertson face IS not associated with any statement of structural detail.  You misrepresent.  All SPAM agent.

You are so owned in your crappy spam act.  Reposting images that are not even the WTC.    

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lacking quotes onnly means it is not written exactly as he said it, not that it is incorrect.  The report of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) independently verifies Robertsons info to Newsweek.
> 
> The image of the WTC 2 concrete core independently verifies Robertson and Domel.  The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. independently confirms the Newsweek article as correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking quotes means that YOU CANT PROVE HE SAID IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> text, text, text,
> 
> You are a liar and gumjob is a liar and a photoshopper.  The Video displaying Robertson face IS not associated with any statement of structural detail.  You misrepresent.  All SPAM agent.
> 
> You are so owned in your crappy spam act.  Reposting images that are not even the WTC.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
Click to expand...


liar? you want to call ME a liar? 

you stupid fucking moron!!!

YOU are the one that skipped out on your child support for like 15 years.
YOU are the one that went to a business and claimed a rock from a truck broke your fuse and they owe you $65 and needed to be dragged out of the place by police.
YOU are the liar that claims robertson said something he didnt say.
YOU are the one lying and claiming secret agents scoured the internet and stole all pictures of a concrete core.
YOU are the one that filed a lawsuit saying someone tried to harm you by blinking in your general directions.
YOU are the person that owes $30,000 in back child support.
YOU are the person lying and saying there is a concrete core with absolutely no proof just so you can sell a book to try to make money off your hoax.
YOU are the person that accuses everyone that tells the truth and says it is a steel core of being a secret government agent.
YOU are the guy that cant show one single picture of a concrete core being built.
YOU are the guy that keeps changing his story every time you are caught with one of your lies.


----------



## Fizz

oh wait....

there's more....

YOU are the liar that was sentenced to jail time.
YOU are the liar that claims he cant afford to go to the doctor but you can afford to PAY to get a book published.
YOU are the liar that claims he needs a paper from 1876 in order to get medical treatment.
YOU are the liar that claims something was photoshopped because there are digital lines in it and YOUR PHOTOS HAVE THE SAME THINGS!!


need i go on?

now who's the fucking liar you piece of shit deadbeat?!!


----------



## Fizz

oh... and i forgot a BIG one.....


YOU ARE THE GUY THAT FILED FOR SOCIAL SECURITY DISABILITY CLAIMING HE COULDNT WORK WHILE STILL WORKING UNDER THE TABLE!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> lacking quotes means that YOU CANT PROVE HE SAID IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> text, text, text,
> 
> You are a liar and gumjob is a liar and a photoshopper.  The Video displaying Robertson face IS not associated with any statement of structural detail.  You misrepresent.  All SPAM agent.
> 
> You are so owned in your crappy spam act.  Reposting images that are not even the WTC.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar? you want to call ME a liar?
Click to expand...


You misrepresent everything so your counter accusations are empty.  You fail to recognize violations of law, so could not render any reasonable evaluation of me, or 9-11.

You are a traitor and have no sense of principled responsibility to the Consitution.  Here, how do you feel about the violations of law enabling the FEMA deceptions.

guiliani took the towers plans while the courts protect their hiding


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> text, text, text,
> 
> You are a liar and gumjob is a liar and a photoshopper.  The Video displaying Robertson face IS not associated with any statement of structural detail.  You misrepresent.  All SPAM agent.
> 
> You are so owned in your crappy spam act.  Reposting images that are not even the WTC.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar? you want to call ME a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misrepresent everything so your counter accusations are empty.  You fail to recognize violations of law, so could not render any reasonable evaluation of me, or 9-11.
> 
> You are a traitor and have no sense of principled responsibility to the Consitution.  Here, how do you feel about the violations of law enabling the FEMA deceptions.
> 
> guiliani took the towers plans while the courts protect their hiding
Click to expand...


how much of a fucking moron can you be?

you MISREPRESENT the steel core as a concrete core with no facts to back it up in order to make money off a book.

the guiliani thing is simply another hoax by you. guiliani didnt have the plans for the towers.  prove he did then maybe we can talk.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> liar? you want to call ME a liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent everything so your counter accusations are empty.  You fail to recognize violations of law, so could not render any reasonable evaluation of me, or 9-11.
> 
> You are a traitor and have no sense of principled responsibility to the Consitution.  Here, how do you feel about the violations of law enabling the FEMA deceptions.
> 
> guiliani took the towers plans while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you MISREPRESENT the steel core as a concrete core with no facts to back it up
Click to expand...


Oops, you missed lots of hard evidence.  Here is some.  The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent everything so your counter accusations are empty.  You fail to recognize violations of law, so could not render any reasonable evaluation of me, or 9-11.
> 
> You are a traitor and have no sense of principled responsibility to the Consitution.  Here, how do you feel about the violations of law enabling the FEMA deceptions.
> 
> guiliani took the towers plans while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you MISREPRESENT the steel core as a concrete core with no facts to back it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops, you missed lots of hard evidence.  Here is some.  The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.
Click to expand...


no concrete in the picture.

next.....


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you MISREPRESENT the steel core as a concrete core with no facts to back it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, you missed lots of hard evidence.  Here is some.  The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no concrete in the picture.
> 
> next.....
Click to expand...


Wow, exactly what serves the perpetrators interests, EXACTLY.  And, no alternative is suggested.  No notice that core area on the left is empty.  Concrete can be fractured to fall instantly by a small amount of properly placed explosives, and that is what the perps do not want people to realize.  So naturally agents have to diss concrete bigtime.

The perps would want you to reject that and make a number of disgusting statements right now and act very entitled.

_12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, you missed lots of hard evidence.  Here is some.  The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete in the picture.
> 
> next.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, exactly what serves the perpetrators interests, EXACTLY.  And, no alternative is suggested.  No notice that core area on the left is empty.  Concrete can be fractured to fall instantly by a small amount of properly placed explosives, and that is what the perps do not want people to realize.  So naturally agents have to diss concrete bigtime.
> 
> The perps would want you to reject that and make a number of disgusting statements right now and act very entitled.
> 
> _12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._
Click to expand...


the "perpetrators" are the 19 muslim hijackers, you dumbass.

concrete can be fractured..... blah blah blah.... but you still havent shown us that there was a concrete core!!

now you're so fucking ridiculous that you are showing us an emtpy core area and claiming concrete _was_ there!! HAHAHAHahahahah!!! you GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete in the picture.
> 
> next.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, exactly what serves the perpetrators interests, EXACTLY.  And, no alternative is suggested.  No notice that core area on the left is empty.  Concrete can be fractured to fall instantly by a small amount of properly placed explosives, and that is what the perps do not want people to realize.  So naturally agents have to diss concrete bigtime.
> 
> The perps would want you to reject that and make a number of disgusting statements right now and act very entitled.
> 
> _12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the "perpetrators" are the 19 muslim hijackers, you dumbass.
Click to expand...


That is what the real perpetrators want everyone to think, logically so.

My point is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure to HELP the people think it was Muslims.  And you are helping them, so your post is logical.

FEMA deception

concrete core


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, exactly what serves the perpetrators interests, EXACTLY.  And, no alternative is suggested.  No notice that core area on the left is empty.  Concrete can be fractured to fall instantly by a small amount of properly placed explosives, and that is what the perps do not want people to realize.  So naturally agents have to diss concrete bigtime.
> 
> The perps would want you to reject that and make a number of disgusting statements right now and act very entitled.
> 
> _12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "perpetrators" are the 19 muslim hijackers, you dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the real perpetrators want everyone to think, logically so.
> 
> My point is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure to HELP the people think it was Muslims.  And you are helping them, so your post is logical.
> 
> FEMA deception
> 
> concrete core
Click to expand...


and this is where your mental delusions come in. the 19 muslim hijackers are well documented. you need to PROVE your claims. you cant. the reason you cant is because you are fucking nuts and this is all part of your "concrete core" hoax.

every time someone proves you wrong you make stupid excuses such as "secret government agents removed all the photos from the internet" (you still havent explained how that is even possible) or "the perpetrators want you to think that" (as if that proves anything other than your mental illness).


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "perpetrators" are the 19 muslim hijackers, you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the real perpetrators want everyone to think, logically so.
> 
> My point is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure to HELP the people think it was Muslims.  And you are helping them, so your post is logical.
> 
> FEMA deception
> 
> concrete core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and this is where your mental delusions come in.
Click to expand...


It is you that could be verifiably deemed deluded, because I have no problem with that.  


Of course the perpetrators would want you to change the subject, so I understand.  I assure you, there were Muslim hijackers involved. 

My issue is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the towers which makes analysis of collapse technically impossible for the agency that confirmed what was suspected.  That result is invalid because they conducted calculations for a structure that did not exist.

This is what they thought it looked like.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the real perpetrators want everyone to think, logically so.
> 
> My point is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure to HELP the people think it was Muslims.  And you are helping them, so your post is logical.
> 
> FEMA deception
> 
> concrete core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is where your mental delusions come in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is you that could be verifiably deemed deluded, because I have no problem with that.
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators would want you to change the subject, so I understand.  I assure you, there were Muslim hijackers involved.
> 
> My issue is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the towers which makes analysis of collapse technically impossible for the agency that confirmed what was suspected.  That result is invalid because they conducted calculations for a structure that did not exist.
> 
> This is what they thought it looked like.
Click to expand...


fema didnt deceive anyone. they say it was a steel core. the architects say it was a steel core. the workers say it was a steel core. the people in new york that watched it get built say it was a steel core. newseek say it was a steel core. time magazine says it was a steel core. University of Sydney says it was a steel core. Berkeley says it was a steel core. the pictures of construction show it as a steel core. the pictures on 9/11 show it was a steel core. the pictures after 9/11 show it was a steel core.

what do you have? you have pictures from a long distance that show smoke and debris and you claim its concrete with nothing to back that up. you have a reporter that made a mistake and you lie and say that robertson, the engineer, said it.

YOU GOT NOTHING.

it was a steel core. its been proven over and over again. you keep lying so you can sell some books. you are idiotic moron that tries to deceive the public by your proven lies. you are the person that refuses to follow the constitution by paying your court ordered child support.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is where your mental delusions come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is you that could be verifiably deemed deluded, because I have no problem with that.
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators would want you to change the subject, so I understand.  I assure you, there were Muslim hijackers involved.
> 
> My issue is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the towers which makes analysis of collapse technically impossible for the agency that confirmed what was suspected.  That result is invalid because they conducted calculations for a structure that did not exist.
> 
> This is what they thought it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fema didnt deceive anyone. they say it was a steel core. the architects say it was a steel core.
Click to expand...


As a disinformationalist you remove the real evidence

 and leave the lie at top in your quote.

No, the lead engineer provided information that was published by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 stating there was a concrete core.

You assertions that the reporter made an error or that the statement is wrong becuse it is not in quotes are nonsense and only show your unreasonable service to the interests of the perpetrators.  Information published three days after 3,000 are killed in a building that an engineer providing statements to a globally recognized magazine is going to be the most accurate of all.

Leslie Robertsons statement is verified by the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation was published in 1992.


*Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.
*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is you that could be verifiably deemed deluded, because I have no problem with that.
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators would want you to change the subject, so I understand.  I assure you, there were Muslim hijackers involved.
> 
> My issue is that FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the towers which makes analysis of collapse technically impossible for the agency that confirmed what was suspected.  That result is invalid because they conducted calculations for a structure that did not exist.
> 
> This is what they thought it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fema didnt deceive anyone. they say it was a steel core. the architects say it was a steel core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a disinformationalist you remove the real evidence
> 
> and leave the lie at top in your quote.
> 
> No, the lead engineer provided information that was published by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 stating there was a concrete core.
> 
> You assertions that the reporter made an error or that the statement is wrong becuse it is not in quotes are nonsense and only show your unreasonable service to the interests of the perpetrators.  Information published three days after 3,000 are killed in a building that an engineer providing statements to a globally recognized magazine is going to be the most accurate of all.
> 
> Leslie Robertsons statement is verified by the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation was published in 1992.
> 
> 
> *Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.
> *
Click to expand...


this is how weak your arguments are.

a reporter says something and you lie and say that robertson said it.

you lie.

to top it off newsweek later says it is a STEEL CORE. High Time - Newsweek.com
your claim that on september 13th during the rush to find out as much information as possible that things are more accurate than later after things can be better researched proves what a FUCKING MORON you are!!

then you use a quote that says "buildings LIKE the world trade center have steel and concrete hull and core structures."

it doesnt say the world trade center has it. it says buildings LIKE it have it. it isnt being specific but making a general statement.

if you cant understand that you are not only a compulsive liar but a completely delusional moron.

the more you accuse me of being a government agent the more people think yo uare a complete raving lunatic.... which you are.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> fema didnt deceive anyone. they say it was a steel core. the architects say it was a steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a disinformationalist you remove the real evidence
> 
> and leave the lie at top in your quote.
> 
> No, the lead engineer provided information that was published by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 stating there was a concrete core.
> 
> Your assertions that the reporter made an error or that the statement is wrong becuse it is not in quotes are nonsense and only show your unreasonable service to the interests of the perpetrators.  Information published three days after 3,000 are killed in a building that an engineer providing statements to a globally recognized magazine is going to be the most accurate of all.
> 
> Leslie Robertsons statement is verified by the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation was published in 1992.
> 
> 
> *Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is how weak your arguments are.
Click to expand...


Your statement, without evidence can have no strength.  So again, ....... the reverse of what you say is true.  And the proof of it is quoted.

You clearly support secret methods of mass murder.  There is no concern for the closure that the families of victims need.  All America needs the truth for many resaons.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your statement, without evidence can have no strength.  So again, ....... the reverse of what you say is true.  And the proof of it is quoted.
> 
> You clearly support secret methods of mass murder.  There is no concern for the closure that the families of victims need.  All America needs the truth for many resaons.



no evidence? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!!

there is no secret method of mass murder. the 19 muslim hijackers murdered nearly 3000 people. its no secret.

there is no concrete core. your hoax has been exposed. sorry about your book sales going down the tubes.

then you have the audacity to try to hide behind the victim's families. you are the scumbag that doesnt even support your own family!!! you owe $30,000 in back child support!!!


----------



## Fizz

steel core.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a disinformationalist you remove the real evidence
> 
> and leave the lie at top in your quote.
> 
> No, the lead engineer provided information that was published by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 stating there was a concrete core.
> 
> Your assertions that the reporter made an error or that the statement is wrong becuse it is not in quotes are nonsense and only show your unreasonable service to the interests of the perpetrators.  Information published three days after 3,000 are killed in a building that an engineer providing statements to a globally recognized magazine is going to be the most accurate of all.
> 
> Leslie Robertsons statement is verified by the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation was published in 1992.
> 
> 
> *Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how weak your arguments are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your statement, without evidence can have no strength.  So again, ....... the reverse of what you say is true.  And the proof of it is quoted.
> 
> You clearly support secret methods of mass murder.  There is no concern for the closure that the families of victims need.  All America needs the truth for many resaons.
Click to expand...


true enough.agent Fizz has made it perfectly clear in his hundreds of  posts of his, that he clearly supports secret methods of mass murder by the government on their own citizens.


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> true enough.agent Fizz has made it perfectly clear in his hundreds of  posts of his, that he clearly supports secret methods of mass murder by the government on their own citizens.



you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".

the mass murder by muslim terrorists was televised live in front of everyone. its certainly no secret.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> true enough.agent Fizz has made it perfectly clear in his hundreds of  posts of his, that he clearly supports secret methods of mass murder by the government on their own citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this is gypsum, you are not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the mass murder by muslim terrorists was televised live in front of everyone. its certainly no secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many witnesses can you assemble that saw the muslims killing the 3,000 victims?
> 
> The NIST deprival of the plans by FEMA enabled by guiliani and the NYS courts makes it *secret*.
> 
> You enforce it with your refusal to recognize the violations of law and illogical insistence in naming a 400 foot tall structure gypsum fastened to steel core columns, that do not protrude in that photo and are never seen on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you think this is gypsum, you are not logical.


and you tell people its concrete, which is an outright LIE!!!

its smoke. you cant see what its made out of because ITS FUCKING SMOKE!! i'm sure the steel core with the gypsum is on the other side of the smoke creating that shadow but you cant make it out from this picture clearly. 

anyone that says they can see concrete in that photo is a fucking liar.




Christophera said:


> So how many witnesses can you assemble that saw the muslims killing the 3,000 victims?



in new york and new jersey live as it happened? probably several hundred thousand.
if you include watching it live on TV probably over 100 million.



Christophera said:


> The NIST deprival of the plans by FEMA enabled by guiliani and the NYS courts makes it *secret*.
> 
> You enforce it with your refusal to recognize the violations of law and illogical insistence in naming a 400 foot tall structure gypsum fastened to steel core columns, that do not protrude in that photo and are never seen on 9-11.



another one of your delusional rants that make no sense at all. remember when you were ranting for months... maybe years... that the cause of death on the death certificates was not valid? you never bothered to fucking check what the death certificates actually said. the cause of death was "murder" and it doesnt matter who did it, you fucking deadbeat moron.

now you are going on another delusional rant about FEMA, the NIST and guiliani about some stupid fucking plans or some shit.

who fucking cares? the plans flew into the buildings. they came down. lots of people died. your fucking guiliani tirade is fuckiing moronic. it doesnt change the outcome of what happened. Robertson, the structural engineer, cooperated with both FEMA and the NIST and he had the plans to the buildings. in fact, he had the only set of plans to the buildings that were not located inside the world trade center when it collapsed.

take your anti-psychotics, get a job, pay the $30,000 in child support you owe and try to stay out of jail, ok? 

this is your brain





and this is your brain on drugs





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this is gypsum, you are not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you tell people its concrete, which is an outright LIE!!!
> 
> its smoke. you cant see what its made out of because ITS FUCKING SMOKE!! i'm sure the steel core with the gypsum is on the other side of the smoke creating that shadow but you cant make it out from this picture clearly.
> 
> anyone that says they can see concrete in that photo is a fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many witnesses can you assemble that saw the muslims killing the 3,000 victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in new york and new jersey live as it happened? probably several hundred thousand.
> if you include watching it live on TV probably over 100 million.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NIST deprival of the plans by FEMA enabled by guiliani and the NYS courts makes it *secret*.
> 
> You enforce it with your refusal to recognize the violations of law and illogical insistence in naming a 400 foot tall structure gypsum fastened to steel core columns, that do not protrude in that photo and are never seen on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another one of your delusional rants that make no sense at all. remember when you were ranting for months... maybe years... that the cause of death on the death certificates was not valid? you never bothered to fucking check what the death certificates actually said. the cause of death was "murder" and it doesnt matter who did it, you fucking deadbeat moron.
> 
> now you are going on another delusional rant about FEMA, the NIST and guiliani about some stupid fucking plans or some shit.
> 
> who fucking cares? the plans flew into the buildings. they came down. lots of people died. your fucking guiliani tirade is fuckiing moronic. it doesnt change the outcome of what happened. Robertson, the structural engineer, cooperated with both FEMA and the NIST and he had the plans to the buildings. in fact, he had the only set of plans to the buildings that were not located inside the world trade center when it collapsed.
> 
> take your anti-psychotics, get a job, pay the $30,000 in child support you owe and try to stay out of jail, ok?
> 
> this is your brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is your brain on drugs
Click to expand...


All your subterfuge proves is you have no evidence of steel core columns in the core area and that you are working to support the secret methods of mass murder by ad hominum attack.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All your subterfuge proves is you have no evidence of steel core columns in the core area and that you are working to support the secret methods of mass murder by ad hominum attack.



this is from the man that cant show ONE picture of the concrete core under construction or ONE quote from anyone that worked on the building claiming its a concrete core. 


no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!





no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here

no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com

no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com

no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 

no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 

no evidence of a steel core? ARE YOU FUCKING CRAZY!!!
"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME[/QUOTE]


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All your subterfuge proves is you have no evidence of steel core columns in the core area and that you are working to support the secret methods of mass murder by ad hominum attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from the man that cant show ONE picture of the concrete core under construction
Click to expand...


Which is a point the perpetrators made true by filtering the construction photos like the 2 hour documentary was removed from the PBS digital archives.  Nobody believes your spam any longer and you just expose your agenda of supporting the secret methods of mass murder.

There have been 2 searches and the first found record of it in libraries.  Here is an excerpt update on web radio from 2007 by Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

Meanwhile your post was spam and you are pre-owned by evidence and reason numerous times, so this is called ......


*SPAM 4*

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html

Meanwhile this image is a *misrepresentation*.  It is not one of the Twins.  At least it out of your spam posting.  You are such a fraud.






What it looks close to is the bellow which is the Twins.  It is easily seen that the Twins at those lower levels were about 2.5 wide column opening.  The above with all the insulation blown on it are far less than 2 columns wide spacing.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Which is a point the perpetrators made true by filtering the construction photos like the 2 hour documentary was removed from the PBS digital archives.  Nobody believes your spam any longer and you just expose your agenda of supporting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> There have been 2 searches and the first found record of it in libraries.  Here is an excerpt update on web radio from 2007 by Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3



you fucking moron..... it is not physically possible to filter every picture on the internet. it simply can not be done. the reason you have no pictures of the concrete core is simply because it never existed.


----------



## Fizz

...and look up the definition of SPAM.

apparently you do not know what it means. i am not selling anything. YOU are the person that is trying to make money of the world trade center disaster by selling your concrete core hoax.


----------



## Gamolon

creativedreams said:


> Here is more on the 47 vertical core columns that somehow cut themselves and moved out of the way fast enough all the way down  to not provide resistance so the top floor of each building could hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would hit the ground if dropped right beside them.
> 
> Propaganda debunkers intentionally try and mislead by focusing on the perimeter floor trusses and NOT the central core columns that should have easily stood........unless of course explosives were used to blow them completely out of the way all the way down and in doing so pulverizing everything but the steel before it even hits the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube- WTCCS Scenario - WTC 1 Collapse Arrest



Couple of questions.

You say "cut" themselves. Is that the only way a structure of that type would fail? By being cut? Do you understand how loads are distributed amongst structural members? 

Let's look at an example. Let's take four people and place them beneath a solid, 400lb block of some material. They stretch their hands above their head to hold the block aloft at each corner. These 4 people SHARE the weight of 400lbs. If one person drops their arms then it becomes 3 people who must hold the weight of 400lbs.

In the towers, you have a network of steel beams and columns that distribute the load amongst said steel network. Calculations are done when designing the steel structure to figure out what is needed to carry the loads. The structure can be affected in different ways. 

Why do the beams have to be totally removed in order to weaken the structure to a point of collapse? Wouldn't the beams weakening due to fire present the same problem? What about the connections weakening? If you weaken 4 columns by 60%, what happens to their portion of the load they supported? The other parts of the steel structure have to take up for that.

Why is it so hard to fathom that the structure weakened to a point of failure? and if you say that office fires cannot weaken steel, then I have some more evidence for you.

Also, why does that video show the top portion of the structure collapsing directly onto the bottom portion of the structure? There is no twist or tilt of the top portion of that video. Why does the video show columns hitting directly on top of the other columns below? That's not what happened.

What about the mechanical objects in the tower's cores? How many tons of elevator motors were there? What about the electrical panels for the elevators? Do you think that the structural members would survive tons of falling debris? Did the twisting/tilting of the upper portion of the towers rend/tear and structural connections?


----------



## Fizz

creativedreams said:


> Here is more on the 47 vertical core columns that somehow cut themselves and moved out of the way fast enough all the way down  to not provide resistance so the top floor of each building could hit the ground almost as fast as a ball would hit the ground if dropped right beside them.


horizontal stress from the vertical columns were transferred via the floor trusses to the outer wall. the steel inner core was designed to carry vertical loads only. the outer wall carried the horizontal loads. without the floors in place the core never would be able to stand. of course the core is going to experiance massive horizontal and vertical loads during a collapse and without the floors of the world trade center in place to transfer the horizontal loads of course it would collapse.

there is no "cutting themselves". there is only ignorance and stupidity on your part.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> horizontal stress from the vertical columns were transferred via the floor trusses to the outer wall.



Show horizontal structure adequate for that.  Then show that direct forces causing sway were resisted by needed diagonals.

The official plans, images from ground zero or 9-11 are the only sources good for this.


----------



## Terral

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".



Logic? This is what Mr. Fizz here calls 'logic' (My Flight 93 Topic):







Mr. Fizz calls this 'empty hole' a crashed 100-ton Jetliner!






We 'can' see a little bit of garbage dumped into the little hole that was set on fire, but there is nothing here even remotely resembling the components of a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner! Period. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-IyB24UPss"]This Little Video Clip 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story "Logic" ...[/ame]

This is what Mr. Fizz calls "logic" (my Pentagon Topic) ...






Here again we see another 'empty hole' containing no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner, just like Jamie McIntyre said while standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]This News Report 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story 'Logic' ...[/ame]

BTW, the idiots bumping this Topic senselessly have 'no clue' about what they are even talking about (I do = #3). FEMA has to do with Emergency Management, as in mishandling the Katrina Debacle (story). The notion that FEMA can 'deceive' anybody about the *WTC Controlled Demolitions* (AE911Truth.org) is absolute *STUPIDITY* (my WTC-7 Topic).

Here is one clue ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]This Is A 'Definite' Controlled Demolition Implosion[/ame]

Mr. Chris cool 'and' Mr. Fizz cool are two DoD Disinformation Ops (How To Spot + Disinfo Ops Exposed) working *'both' sides* of this debate 'and' leading you down endless rabbit holes like there is no tomorrow. However, the typical American is *so STUPID* (#1-10) that you might be digging around in this *DoD Disinformation dodo* (pic) forever ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic? This is what Mr. Fizz here calls 'logic' (My Flight 93 Topic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fizz calls this 'empty hole' a crashed 100-ton Jetliner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We 'can' see a little bit of garbage dumped into the little hole that was set on fire, but there is nothing here even remotely resembling the components of a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner! Period.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-IyB24UPss"]This Little Video Clip 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story "Logic" ...[/ame]
> 
> This is what Mr. Fizz calls "logic" (my Pentagon Topic) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here again we see another 'empty hole' containing no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner, just like Jamie McIntyre said while standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]This News Report 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story 'Logic' ...[/ame]
> 
> BTW, the idiots bumping this Topic senselessly have 'no clue' about what they are even talking about (I do = #3). FEMA has to do with Emergency Management, as in mishandling the Katrina Debacle (story). The notion that FEMA can 'deceive' anybody about the *WTC Controlled Demolitions* (AE911Truth.org) is absolute *STUPIDITY* (my WTC-7 Topic).
> 
> Here is one clue ...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]This Is A 'Definite' Controlled Demolition Implosion[/ame]
> 
> Mr. Chris cool 'and' Mr. Fizz cool are two DoD Disinformation Ops (How To Spot + Disinfo Ops Exposed) working *'both' sides* of this debate 'and' leading you down endless rabbit holes like there is no tomorrow. However, the typical American is *so STUPID* (#1-10) that you might be digging around in this *DoD Disinformation dodo* (pic) forever ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


well thanks for being completely fucking off topic in this thread, you moron, but it has been shown before that what you claim is an "empty hole" is full of airplane parts.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> horizontal stress from the vertical columns were transferred via the floor trusses to the outer wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show horizontal structure adequate for that.  Then show that direct forces causing sway were resisted by needed diagonals.
> 
> The official plans, images from ground zero or 9-11 are the only sources good for this.
Click to expand...


read for yourself.

NOVA | Transcripts | Why the Towers Fell | PBS

then pay the $30,000 you are behind in child support.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> true enough.agent Fizz has made it perfectly clear in his hundreds of  posts of his, that he clearly supports secret methods of mass murder by the government on their own citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this is gypsum, you are not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many witnesses can you assemble that saw the muslims killing the 3,000 victims?
> 
> The NIST deprival of the plans by FEMA enabled by guiliani and the NYS courts makes it *secret*.
> 
> You enforce it with your refusal to recognize the violations of law and illogical insistence in naming a 400 foot tall structure gypsum fastened to steel core columns, that do not protrude in that photo and are never seen on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats hysterical about disinformation agent  specialist Fizz is his moronic logic he has that it doesnt matter that hundreds of architects and engineers dont accept the offical version of the towers collapse or demolition experts either as well,nor first responders or firemen or policemen or witnesses that worked in the towers,what ONLY matters to agent Fizz is what the corporate controlled interest media and the government agencys say? and he says HE has logic?  He needs to look in the mirror when calling someone a fucking moron.dont know why you even bother with this moron agent.i dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this is gypsum, you are not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you tell people its concrete, which is an outright LIE!!!
> 
> its smoke. you cant see what its made out of because ITS FUCKING SMOKE!! i'm sure the steel core with the gypsum is on the other side of the smoke creating that shadow but you cant make it out from this picture clearly.
> 
> anyone that says they can see concrete in that photo is a fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in new york and new jersey live as it happened? probably several hundred thousand.
> if you include watching it live on TV probably over 100 million.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NIST deprival of the plans by FEMA enabled by guiliani and the NYS courts makes it *secret*.
> 
> You enforce it with your refusal to recognize the violations of law and illogical insistence in naming a 400 foot tall structure gypsum fastened to steel core columns, that do not protrude in that photo and are never seen on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another one of your delusional rants that make no sense at all. remember when you were ranting for months... maybe years... that the cause of death on the death certificates was not valid? you never bothered to fucking check what the death certificates actually said. the cause of death was "murder" and it doesnt matter who did it, you fucking deadbeat moron.
> 
> now you are going on another delusional rant about FEMA, the NIST and guiliani about some stupid fucking plans or some shit.
> 
> who fucking cares? the plans flew into the buildings. they came down. lots of people died. your fucking guiliani tirade is fuckiing moronic. it doesnt change the outcome of what happened. Robertson, the structural engineer, cooperated with both FEMA and the NIST and he had the plans to the buildings. in fact, he had the only set of plans to the buildings that were not located inside the world trade center when it collapsed.
> 
> take your anti-psychotics, get a job, pay the $30,000 in child support you owe and try to stay out of jail, ok?
> 
> this is your brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is your brain on drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All your subterfuge proves is you have no evidence of steel core columns in the core area and that you are working to support the secret methods of mass murder by ad hominum attack.
Click to expand...



thats definetly the brain of agents Fizz and Gam on drugs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic? This is what Mr. Fizz here calls 'logic' (My Flight 93 Topic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fizz calls this 'empty hole' a crashed 100-ton Jetliner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We 'can' see a little bit of garbage dumped into the little hole that was set on fire, but there is nothing here even remotely resembling the components of a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner! Period.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-IyB24UPss"]This Little Video Clip 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story "Logic" ...[/ame]
> 
> This is what Mr. Fizz calls "logic" (my Pentagon Topic) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here again we see another 'empty hole' containing no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner, just like Jamie McIntyre said while standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]This News Report 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story 'Logic' ...[/ame]
> 
> BTW, the idiots bumping this Topic senselessly have 'no clue' about what they are even talking about (I do = #3). FEMA has to do with Emergency Management, as in mishandling the Katrina Debacle (story). The notion that FEMA can 'deceive' anybody about the *WTC Controlled Demolitions* (AE911Truth.org) is absolute *STUPIDITY* (my WTC-7 Topic).
> 
> Here is one clue ...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]This Is A 'Definite' Controlled Demolition Implosion[/ame]
> 
> Mr. Chris cool 'and' Mr. Fizz cool are two DoD Disinformation Ops (How To Spot + Disinfo Ops Exposed) working *'both' sides* of this debate 'and' leading you down endless rabbit holes like there is no tomorrow. However, the typical American is *so STUPID* (#1-10) that you might be digging around in this *DoD Disinformation dodo* (pic) forever ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Dont know about Chris, but agents Fizz and Gam have routinely exposed themselves as the DOD agents they are with not only their constant moronic ramblings that demolitions did not bring the towers down, but yeah in also their hysterical logic they always have when claiming an airliner crashed at that site.lol.

Their explanations for THAT one make me roll on the floor with laughter every time even more so than their moronic ramblings defending the coverup commission that the planes and the fire alone caused the towers collapse.

This post with that link you provided on how to spot a disinformation op agent, totally pinpoints them and describes them to the tee.They hate it that we have seen through their phony cover. great post.


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".
> 
> whats hysterical about disinformation agent  specialist Fizz is his moronic logic he has that it doesnt matter that hundreds of architects and engineers dont accept the offical version of the towers collapse or demolition experts either as well,nor first responders or firemen or policemen or witnesses that worked in the towers,what ONLY matters to agent Fizz is what the corporate controlled interest media and the government agencys say? and he says HE has logic?  He needs to look in the mirror when calling someone a fucking moron.dont know why you even bother with this moron agent.i dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look terrel, its your chearleader!! doesnt he look cute in his pom-poms and miniskirt.
> 
> hundreds of architects and engineers dont accept the official version. the reason it doesnt matter is because there are 1,750,000 architects and engineers and the 950 that signed the petition are insignificant.
> 
> do you understand what that means? thats 1,749,050 to 950.
> its less than half a tenth of one percent.
> its insignificant.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic? This is what Mr. Fizz here calls 'logic' (My Flight 93 Topic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fizz calls this 'empty hole' a crashed 100-ton Jetliner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We 'can' see a little bit of garbage dumped into the little hole that was set on fire, but there is nothing here even remotely resembling the components of a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner! Period.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-IyB24UPss"]This Little Video Clip 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story "Logic" ...[/ame]
> 
> This is what Mr. Fizz calls "logic" (my Pentagon Topic) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here again we see another 'empty hole' containing no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner, just like Jamie McIntyre said while standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]This News Report 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story 'Logic' ...[/ame]
> 
> BTW, the idiots bumping this Topic senselessly have 'no clue' about what they are even talking about (I do = #3). FEMA has to do with Emergency Management, as in mishandling the Katrina Debacle (story). The notion that FEMA can 'deceive' anybody about the *WTC Controlled Demolitions* (AE911Truth.org) is absolute *STUPIDITY* (my WTC-7 Topic).
> 
> Here is one clue ...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]This Is A 'Definite' Controlled Demolition Implosion[/ame]
> 
> Mr. Chris cool 'and' Mr. Fizz cool are two DoD Disinformation Ops (How To Spot + Disinfo Ops Exposed) working *'both' sides* of this debate 'and' leading you down endless rabbit holes like there is no tomorrow. However, the typical American is *so STUPID* (#1-10) that you might be digging around in this *DoD Disinformation dodo* (pic) forever ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont know about Chris, but agents Fizz and Gam have routinely exposed themselves as the DOD agents they are with not only their constant moronic ramblings that demolitions did not bring the towers down, but yeah in also their hysterical logic they always have when claiming an airliner crashed at that site.lol.
> 
> Their explanations for THAT one make me roll on the floor with laughter every time even more so than their moronic ramblings defending the coverup commission that the planes and the fire alone caused the towers collapse.
> 
> This post with that link you provided on how to spot a disinformation op agent, totally pinpoints them and describes them to the tee.They hate it that we have seen through their phony cover. great post.
Click to expand...


fizz is a rabid misrepresenter.  He tries to represent that I say, *"secret mass murder"*.  I do not.  I say, *secret methods of mass murder*

Of course , fo rthis reason they fight hard against the concrete core information because only concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely, and, that can happen with a relatively small amount of explosives if it is properly placed.  They deny so unreasonably that their posts extend well beyond moronic, again probably because that same concrete, can be fractured so totally by a maximized "breaching pressure shockwave" accelerating wildly all the concrete that it is reduced to near particulate origins.

When the concrete does that it is a wave of projectiles that is about 70% solid including hard stone aggregates traveling at about 10,000 foot per second for maybe 40 feet.  Imagine what that amount of material traveling at about 3 times the speed of a high powered rifle slug does to the contents of the building.  Now the agents reasons for dissing concrete so hard is easily seen.  It is a way to feasibly explain the things that happened.

That, ............. is the last f'nnnnnnn thing the perps want.  So agents dviot and fizz MUST oppose no matter how stupid they appear.

Agents must oppose any information useful for gaining more truth and justice, particuarly if it explains things too.  The fact of the FEMA deception invalidates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates, meaning an inquiry into the deception and its impact on the analysis of collapse is due to all of us, post haste!

Terral has absolutely presented an image of a hole in the ground.  No way can that fact can be disputed.  What it means, or how the information is used, I cannot comprehend, ....... and he seems to have no posted any ways the information might be used.  Perhaps he's simply hoping someone will want to discuss it with him.  Curiously, the perpetrators would much rather people talk about a hole in the ground than any info that might explain things.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr. Fizz:
> 
> 
> 
> Logic? This is what Mr. Fizz here calls 'logic' (My Flight 93 Topic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fizz calls this 'empty hole' a crashed 100-ton Jetliner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We 'can' see a little bit of garbage dumped into the little hole that was set on fire, but there is nothing here even remotely resembling the components of a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner! Period.
> 
> This Little Video Clip 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story "Logic" ...
> 
> This is what Mr. Fizz calls "logic" (my Pentagon Topic) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here again we see another 'empty hole' containing no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner, just like Jamie McIntyre said while standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11:
> 
> This News Report 'Debunks' Mr. Fizz's Official Cover Story 'Logic' ...
> 
> BTW, the idiots bumping this Topic senselessly have 'no clue' about what they are even talking about (I do = #3). FEMA has to do with Emergency Management, as in mishandling the Katrina Debacle (story). The notion that FEMA can 'deceive' anybody about the *WTC Controlled Demolitions* (AE911Truth.org) is absolute *STUPIDITY* (my WTC-7 Topic).
> 
> Here is one clue ...
> 
> This Is A 'Definite' Controlled Demolition Implosion
> 
> Mr. Chris cool 'and' Mr. Fizz cool are two DoD Disinformation Ops (How To Spot + Disinfo Ops Exposed) working *'both' sides* of this debate 'and' leading you down endless rabbit holes like there is no tomorrow. However, the typical American is *so STUPID* (#1-10) that you might be digging around in this *DoD Disinformation dodo* (pic) forever ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know about Chris, but agents Fizz and Gam have routinely exposed themselves as the DOD agents they are with not only their constant moronic ramblings that demolitions did not bring the towers down, but yeah in also their hysterical logic they always have when claiming an airliner crashed at that site.lol.
> 
> Their explanations for THAT one make me roll on the floor with laughter every time even more so than their moronic ramblings defending the coverup commission that the planes and the fire alone caused the towers collapse.
> 
> This post with that link you provided on how to spot a disinformation op agent, totally pinpoints them and describes them to the tee.They hate it that we have seen through their phony cover. great post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fizz is a rabid misrepresenter.  He tries to represent that I say, *"secret mass murder"*.  I do not.  I say, *secret methods of mass murder*
> 
> Of course , fo rthis reason they fight hard against the concrete core information because only concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely, and, that can happen with a relatively small amount of explosives if it is properly placed.  They deny so unreasonably that their posts extend well beyond moronic, again probably because that same concrete, can be fractured so totally by a maximized "breaching pressure shockwave" accelerating wildly all the concrete that it is reduced to near particulate origins.
> 
> When the concrete does that it is a wave of projectiles that is about 70% solid including hard stone aggregates traveling at about 10,000 foot per second for maybe 40 feet.  Imagine what that amount of material traveling at about 3 times the speed of a high powered rifle slug does to the contents of the building.  Now the agents reasons for dissing concrete so hard is easily seen.  It is a way to feasibly explain the things that happened.
> 
> That, ............. is the last f'nnnnnnn thing the perps want.  So agents dviot and fizz MUST oppose no matter how stupid they appear.
> 
> Agents must oppose any information useful for gaining more truth and justice, particuarly if it explains things too.  The fact of the FEMA deception invalidates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates, meaning an inquiry into the deception and its impact on the analysis of collapse is due to all of us, post haste!
> 
> Terral has absolutely presented an image of a hole in the ground.  No way can that fact can be disputed.  What it means, or how the information is used, I cannot comprehend, ....... and he seems to have no posted any ways the information might be used.  Perhaps he's simply hoping someone will want to discuss it with him.  Curiously, the perpetrators would much rather people talk about a hole in the ground than any info that might explain things.
Click to expand...


you fucking deadbeat moron. the reason i claim that there was no concrete core is because THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE.

i'm not an agent. i dont support secret this or secret that. i dont work for any government. in fact, like you, i dont work at all. unlike you i didnt abandon my children though.

saying i am an agent just exposes you as the lunatic you really are. 

i've looked into whether there was a concrete core and the evidence is overwhelming that the core was made of steel and not concrete. you are simply a jackass trying to sell books about your concrete core hoax. there was no concrete core. there was no explosives. the buildings collapsed because muslim hijackers flew planes into them. any normal person can see that.

but you're not normal.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fizz is a rabid misrepresenter.  He tries to represent that I say, *"secret mass murder"*.  I do not.  I say, *secret methods of mass murder*
> 
> Of course , for this reason they fight hard against the concrete core information because only concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely, and, that can happen with a relatively small amount of explosives if it is properly placed.  They deny so unreasonably that their posts extend well beyond moronic, again probably because that same concrete, can be fractured so totally by a maximized "breaching pressure shockwave" accelerating wildly all the concrete that it is reduced to near particulate origins.
> 
> When the concrete does that it is a wave of projectiles that is about 70% solid including hard stone aggregates traveling at about 10,000 foot per second for maybe 40 feet.  Imagine what that amount of material traveling at about 3 times the speed of a high powered rifle slug does to the contents of the building.  Now the agents reasons for dissing concrete so hard is easily seen.  It is a way to feasibly explain the things that happened.
> 
> That, ............. is the last f'nnnnnnn thing the perps want.  So agents dviot and fizz MUST oppose no matter how stupid they appear.
> 
> Agents must oppose any information useful for gaining more truth and justice, particuarly if it explains things too.  The fact of the FEMA deception invalidates the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates, meaning an inquiry into the deception and its impact on the analysis of collapse is due to all of us, post haste!
> 
> Terral has absolutely presented an image of a hole in the ground.  No way can that fact can be disputed.  What it means, or how the information is used, I cannot comprehend, ....... and he seems to have no posted any ways the information might be used.  Perhaps he's simply hoping someone will want to discuss it with him.  Curiously, the perpetrators would much rather people talk about a hole in the ground than any info that might explain things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you fucking deadbeat moron. the reason i claim that there was no concrete core is because THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE.
Click to expand...


Since I can provide independently verified evidence for the concrete core, and you can provide none of that for the steel core columns, you are wrong.

My children have not been abandoned, I've been targeted for severe legal abuse by a municipality seeking to evade compliance with state laws of record keeping and mental health by collusion between them and family law courts.  This is a structure that is destroying the American family or on the tail end of it after media manipulation takes its effect.

The fact is I've done a huge favor by exposing the fact that the supreme court wrote district court rules for the 9th circuit that basically remove all Consitutional rights of "access to courts" by pro se plaintiffs via a branching designed to be taken advantage of through "abrogation" by the judicial council.  But you don't care about the Constitution or families.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html

SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since I can provide independently verified evidence for the concrete core, and you can provide none of that for the steel core columns, you are wrong.
> 
> My children have not been abandoned, I've been targeted for severe legal abuse by a municipality seeking to evade compliance with state laws of record keeping and mental health by collusion between them and family law courts.  This is a structure that is destroying the American family or on the tail end of it after media manipulation takes its effect.
> 
> The fact is I've done a huge favor by exposing the fact that the supreme court wrote district court rules for the 9th circuit that basically remove all Consitutional rights of "access to courts" by pro se plaintiffs via a branching designed to be taken advantage of through "abrogation" by the judicial council.  But you don't care about the Constitution or families.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> 
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html



you cant provide independently verified proof. you link to your own website!!

you have no pictures of a concrete core.

you have no plans for a concrete core.

you have no statements from workers that built the towers there was a concrete core.

the architects say it wasnt a concrete core.

newspapers say it wasnt a concrete core.

news magazines say it wasnt a concrete core.

documentaries say it wasnt a concrete core.

you failed to pay child support for 15 years. you should do this WITHOUT a court order but since you are such a deadbeat the courts even needed to order you to pay and you still refused.

the stop payment has nothing to do with you not paying child support for 15 years!! YOU FAILED TO SUPPORT YOUR OWN CHILDREN!!! you are full of excuses....

child support is not welfare. you should support your children even if there was no law to do so. the fact that deadbeats like you NEED a law to tell you to support your kids is disgusting. the fact that you still ignore the law is despicable. 

for 15 years YOU FAILED TO SUPPORT YOUR OWN CHILDREN!!!

the motion to squash was denied. the fact is YOU FAILED TO SUPPORT YOUR OWN CHILDREN!!!

shut the fuck up you poor excuse for a human and pay the $30,000 in child support you never paid.


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> is absolute *STUPIDITY* (my WTC-7 Topic).



You mean the same topic in which you claim that there was tons of thermite signatures and evidence of thermite cuts on the beams and columns for, yet in the SAME photo claim that there is *"NO SIGNS OF BURNS FROM FIRES"* on any of the columns?








Have you really given any of us reason to believe ANYTHING you say? I mean, you haven't even gotten one of your predictions right in addition to debunking yourself. What a moron you are.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I can provide independently verified evidence for the concrete core, and you can provide none of that for the steel core columns, you are wrong.
> 
> My children have not been abandoned, I've been targeted for severe legal abuse by a municipality seeking to evade compliance with state laws of record keeping and mental health by collusion between them and family law courts.  This is a structure that is destroying the American family or on the tail end of it after media manipulation takes its effect.
> 
> The fact is I've done a huge favor by exposing the fact that the supreme court wrote district court rules for the 9th circuit that basically remove all Consitutional rights of "access to courts" by pro se plaintiffs via a branching designed to be taken advantage of through "abrogation" by the judicial council.  But you don't care about the Constitution or families.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> 
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant provide independently verified proof. you link to your own website!!
Click to expand...


That is where the independently verified evidence is.  It goes out with links from there.

Of course you have none at all and the perps would want you to try an diminish the veracity of anythign that showed the truth.


----------



## Fizz

since you apparently have no idea what evidence is..... i will show you what evidence really looke like.

it looks like THIS:





























































[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## DiveCon

nice job, but dipshits like Christopher A Brown will not get it
he will insists you are an "agent" and that those like you somehow errased the concrete from those photos


----------



## DiveCon

nice job, but dipshits like Christopher A Brown will not get it
he will insists you are an "agent" and that those like you somehow errased the concrete from those photos


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> since you apparently have no idea what evidence is..... i will show you what evidence really looke like.
> 
> "Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it. The stainless-steel outer ribs are only 22 inches apart, "
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME



I checked your source and it is not late enough to be knowledgable of true tower design as is shown *in the next sentence* after what you quoted.

There were no "stainless steel outer ribs".

That article was written on Robertsons hopeful approval by Yamasaki of his preliminary design which was vetoed by Yamasaki because it flexed too much to be safe in the high winds.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That article was written on Robertsons hopeful approval by Yamasaki of his preliminary design which was vetoed by Yamasaki because it flexed too much to be safe in the high winds.



and you can prove that, right?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> since you apparently have no idea what evidence is..... i will show you what evidence really looke like.
> 
> "Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core,



How FEMA depicts the core.  How does the below diagram fit the above description.






Is it credible that Robertson actually said the below in correct context when the same article is completely erroneous about the core structure.



Fizz said:


> &#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
> *Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered



fizz has no evidence so must use whatever crap is lying around that seems close.

Here is testimony, information to Newsweek from 2 days after 9-11,

September 13, 2001

Here is consistency with the information published by Newsweek.  The west concrete core shear wall of WTC 1 on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

lets see.... you have a picture of SMOKE and you have a statement from a reporter rushing to get story published immediately after 9/11 that got one detail wrong.

YOU GOT NOTHING!!! 






























































[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That article was written on Robertsons hopeful approval by Yamasaki of his preliminary design which was vetoed by Yamasaki because it flexed too much to be safe in the high winds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can prove that, right?
Click to expand...


Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won;t go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

Stop supporting the secret methods of mass murder agent.


----------



## Christophera

SPAM 5



Fizz said:


> YOU GOT NOTHING!!!



Yes, you are crazy if you think anyone is going for your unsupported erroneous nonsense.

SPAM4
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html

BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html

TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html

SPAM 4-Posting unknown structure calling it WTC Twin
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html

You are so owned.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> SPAM 5
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are crazy if you think anyone is going for your unsupported erroneous nonsense.
> 
> SPAM4
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> SPAM 4-Posting unknown structure calling it WTC Twin
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
> 
> You are so owned.
Click to expand...

you are the crazy one
LOL


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Clearly, Robertson


the reason you need to go to web.archive.org to view your article is because the original article was WRONG and they removed it, jackass.



Christophera said:


> is verified by Oxford,


you fucking moron, we have been over this before. your article does NOT say the world trade center has a concrete core. its says "skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center in new york have steel and concrete hull and core structures." the article is correct. the world trade center in new york has a steel core. other structures have concrete cores. the article is NOT saying the core of the world trade center was steel and concrete. it was using the world trade center as an example of what a skyscraper is, fucking idiot.



Christophera said:


> verifying Domel


your article states "This document was written as a resource for the preparation of an emergency response plan for mobilizing structural engineers *for a search and rescue operation under extreme emergency conditions.* More specifically, it was developed for preparing a response plan that uses structural engineers after a major collapse or failure."
obviously the document was rushed and little or no research was done into what the core was made out of. perhaps they read your newsweek magazine article with the reporter's error in it.




Christophera said:


> verified by the image of WTC 2 core,


a picture of a smoke during a building collapse. if you see concrete in that you are completely delusional. why is it that you never show the same structure by using this much more clear image??








Christophera said:


> verifying the  top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3,


thats not the core, jackass.




Christophera said:


> the WTC 1 rebar,


thats not rebar, jackass. you cant see something 3 inches wide from over a mile away.




Christophera said:


> just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then,


theres no concrete in your picture. only smoke and dust.




Christophera said:


> the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling,


i thought you said the core was pulverized by explosives? so how could this large chunk of a concrete core fall through the steel core clearly still standing behind it? you said the steel surrounds the concrete. so either your story is impossible or this photo is impossible. you choose.





Christophera said:


> consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall,


pics of the steel core columns on 9/11




Christophera said:


> consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick,


no concrete in your picture of 12 foot think concrete walls!! 
its gypsum and steel as clearly seen in this picture of the same structure.








Christophera said:


> all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,


at no point do they talk about any concrete in the core. *they talk about concrete floors,* you moron!!  




Christophera said:


> which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won;t go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> Stop supporting the secret methods of mass murder agent.


there is no "secret method of mass murder".
the mass murder was committed by 19 muslim hijackers that flew planes into buildings. 

however, you wish to blame americans for this atrocious act instead of those that actually committed it.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris I circled your "utility hallway" in red in the following photo?





Are you STILL saying that it is a utility hallway formed in your concrete core even after seeing this clear picture that it indeed is NOT a hallway?



Looks like that side wall on the right of your "hallway" goes from the top of the one beam below it to the bottom of the beam above it. Are you saying that that beams/floors were only 7' apart? 

And look at the SMOOTH concrete wall ends below that area. So SMOOTH even after being exploded apart from C4 coated rebar. And look! There are pipes/conduit running against the ends of your walls. They survived the explosion also!!! In your own words "that's illogical".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are another fucking moron that thinks everyone with any logic is a government agent. there was no "secret mass murder".
> 
> whats hysterical about disinformation agent  specialist Fizz is his moronic logic he has that it doesnt matter that hundreds of architects and engineers dont accept the offical version of the towers collapse or demolition experts either as well,nor first responders or firemen or policemen or witnesses that worked in the towers,what ONLY matters to agent Fizz is what the corporate controlled interest media and the government agencys say? and he says HE has logic?  He needs to look in the mirror when calling someone a fucking moron.dont know why you even bother with this moron agent.i dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical  that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that  matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical  that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that  matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?


yeah, dipshit, everyone that doesnt believe the bullshit you 4.7%'rs spew is a government agent


that makes 95% of the population government agents
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris I circled your "utility hallway" in red in the following photo?



The WTC 1 concrete core wall at its base clearly shows the 3x7 utility hall.  The 3rd floor core plan clearly is WRONG as evidenced by the remnants at ground zero.

You cannot credibly circle anything.  You are a proven agent/photoshopper colluding with forum administrators in cointelpro type operations.

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You cannot credibly circle anything.  You are a proven agent/photoshopper colluding with forum administrators in cointelpro type operations.
> 
> Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne



you really want to go with the credibility thing again?

YOU have been proven to photoshop your pictures. your pictures have the same lines when blown up that his picture does!! 

has he been sentenced to jail time like you have?

has he not paid his child support for 15 years?

YOU GOT NOTHING!!!


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical  that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that  matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because your "architects and engineers" list is insignificant. there are 950 signatures worldwide.. there are 1,750,000 architects and engineers in the USA alone currently working. the list if less than one tenth of one percent.
> 
> then, when checking the list, you get people like THIS GUY User Profile who is neither an architect or an engineer. he builds swimming pools.
> 
> the petition is a joke and so are you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical  that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that  matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dumbfuck!! i just proved your list of a measely 950 of the 1,750,000 architects and engineers arent even experts. they consist of people that do things like build swimming pools and have neither an architect or an engineering degree!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> you dumbfuck!! i just proved your list of a measely 950 of the 1,750,000 architects and engineers arent even experts. they consist of people that do things like build swimming pools and have neither an architect or an engineering degree!!


hes too fucking stupid to understand that 95% of the people that read the bullshit he posts are laughing at him
and he is such a fucking COWARD he put me on his ignore list

and he fucks up the quotes all the damn time too


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
Click to expand...


fitzditz comedy hour?

Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?  

Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.

First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.  

We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fitzditz comedy hour?
> 
> Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?
> 
> Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.
> 
> First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.
> 
> We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".
Click to expand...


found any pictures of the concrete core yet?

how's the book sales?!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fitzditz comedy hour?
> 
> Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?
> 
> Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.
> 
> First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.
> 
> We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".
Click to expand...

this is just more proof of how fucking delusional you are

you are the fucking spamer here
pushing your delusional bullshit book and website


----------



## Christophera

Wow, 2 empty rhetorical null posts.  Lots of hand waving by agent spaz, but no evidence posted whatsoever.

C'm guys, that's boring.  Lets have some of your logic!!!!!!!!!  We need a good laugh

Here's the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wow, 2 empty rhetorical null posts.  Lots of hand waving by agent spaz, but no evidence posted whatsoever.
> 
> C'm guys, that's boring.  Lets have some of your logic!!!!!!!!!  We need a good laugh
> 
> Here's the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.


except there is no concrete in your photo
agent dipshit


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 2 empty rhetorical null posts.  Lots of hand waving by agent spaz, but no evidence posted whatsoever.
> 
> C'm guys, that's boring.  Lets have some of your logic!!!!!!!!!  We need a good laugh
> 
> Here's the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there is no concrete in your photo
> agent dipshit
Click to expand...


a star is born.    a red one.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 2 empty rhetorical null posts.  Lots of hand waving by agent spaz, but no evidence posted whatsoever.
> 
> C'm guys, that's boring.  Lets have some of your logic!!!!!!!!!  We need a good laugh
> 
> Here's the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except there is no concrete in your photo
> agent dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a star is born.    a red one.
Click to expand...

yeah, dipshit finally earned his first star


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wow, 2 empty rhetorical null posts.  Lots of hand waving by agent spaz, but no evidence posted whatsoever.
> 
> C'm guys, that's boring.  Lets have some of your logic!!!!!!!!!  We need a good laugh
> 
> Here's the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.



same structure from the other side. its clearly steel, deadbeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,doesnt the logic of DOD disinformation agents FIZZ,GAM AND DITZCON crack you up? Like i said,Isnt it hysterical that none of these EXPERTS views on 9/11 mean diddly squat to them,that their only logic is the only thing that matters to them is what the corporate controlled media and government agencys tell them and experts in their fields means NOTHING to them?
> 
> It kills me everytime and makes me roll on the floor with laughter that logic they have. doesnt it with you? they should start their own comedy club saying THEY have logic.seriously,agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fitzditz comedy hour?
> 
> Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?
> 
> Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.
> 
> First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.
> 
> We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".
Click to expand...


yeah his spasm's are pretty hysterical alright. You strike a nerve in him when you tell him he has been exposed as a DOD agent.funny how the truth hurts huh?

yeah a fizzditz comedy hour is hard to take rolling on the floor for that length of a time.Kills your insides laughing for that long with their Laurel and Hardy routine.

and so true,we are so well entertained with their each claim of "logic."


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitzditz comedy hour?
> 
> Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?
> 
> Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.
> 
> First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.
> 
> We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah his spasm's are pretty hysterical alright. You strike a nerve in him when you tell him he has been exposed as a DOD agent.funny how the truth hurts huh?
> 
> yeah a fizzditz comedy hour is hard to take rolling on the floor for that length of a time.Kills your insides laughing for that long with their Laurel and Hardy routine.
> 
> and so true,we are so well entertained with their each claim of "logic."
Click to expand...


logic? hmmmm.... 
how stupid are you? if you believe that i am really a Dod agent then you would also believe that i have access to all your personal information.

and we all know that the NWO is getting ready for the enslavement of the american people. dissidents will be hauled off in cattle cars in chains to secret government detention facilities.

.....and guess who's family i would put at the top of the list if i were a government agent?? 

meanwhile there could be a million things agents could do to fuck with you for the next month or two until the dissidents get rounded up.

government agents could:
kill you (they already killed 3000 americans, right?)
kill your family (they already killed 3000 americans, right?)
fuck with your bank accounts by adding money to your debt and subtracting money from your savings. 
make you lose your job (not that you work anyway)
make your family lose their jobs.
poison your food.
send ninjas to your house to watch you when you sleep and replace working light bulbs with burnt out ones.
hook up your neighbors electric to run through your electric meter.
monitor you through your television even when it is turned off as long as its still plugged in.
remotely access the computer chips in the cars of everyone you know to make them burn more gas.

....and many more.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so chris arent you going to address this post so I can have another laugh for the day knowing that I embarrased agent Fizz at his expense again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitzditz comedy hour?
> 
> Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?
> 
> Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.
> 
> First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.
> 
> We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah his spasm's are pretty hysterical alright. You strike a nerve in him when you tell him he has been exposed as a DOD agent.funny how the truth hurts huh?
> 
> yeah a fizzditz comedy hour is hard to take rolling on the floor for that length of a time.Kills your insides laughing for that long with their Laurel and Hardy routine.
> 
> and so true,we are so well entertained with their each claim of "logic."
Click to expand...


OMG!  Just association with that word *"Logic"* and the agents act is making my sides hurt.

How about, "Agent clowns fitzditz comedy hour?"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitzditz comedy hour?
> 
> Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?
> 
> Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.
> 
> First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.
> 
> We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah his spasm's are pretty hysterical alright. You strike a nerve in him when you tell him he has been exposed as a DOD agent.funny how the truth hurts huh?
> 
> yeah a fizzditz comedy hour is hard to take rolling on the floor for that length of a time.Kills your insides laughing for that long with their Laurel and Hardy routine.
> 
> and so true,we are so well entertained with their each claim of "logic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!  Just association with that word *"Logic"* and the agents act is making my sides hurt.
> 
> How about, "Agent clowns fitzditz comedy hour?"
Click to expand...


yep it will do it to you.their bosses obviously pay them well since they keep coming back for routine ass beatings constantly everday.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah his spasm's are pretty hysterical alright. You strike a nerve in him when you tell him he has been exposed as a DOD agent.funny how the truth hurts huh?
> 
> yeah a fizzditz comedy hour is hard to take rolling on the floor for that length of a time.Kills your insides laughing for that long with their Laurel and Hardy routine.
> 
> and so true,we are so well entertained with their each claim of "logic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Just association with that word *"Logic"* and the agents act is making my sides hurt.
> 
> How about, "Agent clowns fitzditz comedy hour?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep it will do it to you.their bosses obviously pay them well since they keep coming back for routine ass beatings constantly everday.
Click to expand...

you get paid to look like a fucking moron on the internet?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fitzditz comedy hour?
> 
> Can you take rolling on the floor for that length of time?
> 
> Have you seen fitz's *SPAM spasms's?*  He's on at least #5.
> 
> First case of written, mutual "reverse speak" in a comedy act I've seen.  At least they don' have to resort to the "Laurel and Hardy" routine doing the "ping pong" with useless information to get us laughing like so many agents are stuck with.
> 
> We are well entertained with each claim of their "logic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah his spasm's are pretty hysterical alright. You strike a nerve in him when you tell him he has been exposed as a DOD agent.funny how the truth hurts huh?
> 
> yeah a fizzditz comedy hour is hard to take rolling on the floor for that length of a time.Kills your insides laughing for that long with their Laurel and Hardy routine.
> 
> and so true,we are so well entertained with their each claim of "logic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> logic? hmmmm....
> how stupid are you? if you believe that i am really a Dod agent then you would also believe that i have access to all your personal information.
> .
Click to expand...


Dude, you don't even have access to your own heart and mind.  

The US Constitution means nothing to you.  The rights of the 3,000 dead mean nothing to you.  The protection and provision of rights to the victims protects the living means nothing to you.  Shown because you do not recognize violations of law enabling the deception described.

Unmeaning, ......... unknowing, ...... you do not want people to know.  This is like darkness.

Your last bit of spam presented as if *logical"*

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904760-post3481.html

Get serious, you are owned here, #5 spam attack, no argument to that is provided.  You were shown previously that you are misrepresenting buildings NOT the Twins as if they were, among other deceptive and maniplative things you do.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1908013-post3495.html

agent fitzditz *Logic?"* at work


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah his spasm's are pretty hysterical alright. You strike a nerve in him when you tell him he has been exposed as a DOD agent.funny how the truth hurts huh?
> 
> yeah a fizzditz comedy hour is hard to take rolling on the floor for that length of a time.Kills your insides laughing for that long with their Laurel and Hardy routine.
> 
> and so true,we are so well entertained with their each claim of "logic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Just association with that word *"Logic"* and the agents act is making my sides hurt.
> 
> How about, "Agent clowns fitzditz comedy hour?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep it will do it to you.their bosses obviously pay them well since they keep coming back for routine ass beatings constantly everday.
Click to expand...


You mean "masters beat them less" for providing the fitzditz *Logic"*
 comedy hour.  I really don't think money alone can get this kind of behavior on message boards out of humans for the goals they have.

Not only is the humor very dark, the clown comedians are very deeply decieved and manipulated themselves.


----------



## Fizz

you got nothing.

no concrete core.

no book sales.

no job.

no kids after you abandoned them.

but it is cute how your little girlfriend comes here in his cheerleading outfit to cheer you on. must be true love.

meanwhile you arent even sane enough to know when you both have been shown to be completely pwned!! 

fact vs. fiction.

you got nothing!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> you got nothing.
> 
> no concrete core.
> 
> no book sales.
> 
> no job.
> 
> no kids after you abandoned them.
> 
> but it is cute how your little *girlfriend* comes here in his cheerleading outfit to cheer you on. must be true love.
> 
> meanwhile you arent even sane enough to know when you both have been shown to be completely pwned!!
> 
> fact vs. fiction.
> 
> you got nothing!!


i think you mean "boy friend"


----------



## Fizz

no... i really meant to say girl.

unless of course, chris is the feminine one. its hard to tell. they both are rather limp wristed.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you got nothing.
> you got nothing!!



The fact is I have the past, your history of manipulation and deceit, failure.

FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html

And also the true structure as well as can be documented with 9-11 images verifying absolutely, construction photos, ground zero and independent authorities, not of FEMA or government source, identifying a concrete core.

In summary, here it is.

*Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won;t go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*


----------



## mal

FORE!...



peace...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got nothing.
> you got nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is I have the past, your history of manipulation and deceit, failure.
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
> 
> And also the true structure as well as can be documented with 9-11 images verifying absolutely, construction photos, ground zero and independent authorities, not of FEMA or government source, identifying a concrete core.
> 
> In summary, here it is.
> 
> *Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won;t go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
Click to expand...

typical bullshit from you
what YOU call errors are facts and what you call facts are ERRORS


----------



## mal

1



peace...


----------



## Christophera

tha malcontent said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Truth and justice = peace.


----------



## mal

Christophera said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth and justice = peace.
Click to expand...


Do you have a Special Symbol in RED for Sucking?...



peace...


----------



## mal

Is that Douche BENEATH Yukon?...



peace...


----------



## Christophera

tha malcontent said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth and justice = peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a Special Symbol in RED for Sucking?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Sorry, only evidence defining truth, east core wall of WTC 1


----------



## elvis

tha malcontent said:


> Is that Douche BENEATH Yukon?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Yes, even the Nazi defrocked child molester can't stupid as low as christophera.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got nothing.
> you got nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is I have the past, your history of manipulation and deceit, failure.
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
> 
> And also the true structure as well as can be documented with 9-11 images verifying absolutely, construction photos, ground zero and independent authorities, not of FEMA or government source, identifying a concrete core.
> 
> In summary, here it is.
> 
> *Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won;t go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
Click to expand...


you fucking moron... you really are a mental case. 

when i show you pictures of the actual steel core you call it spam 

when i show you universities and respected news organizations that say it was a steel core you call them "errors" 

what do you have? a reporter that made an error and said it was a concrete core two days after 9/11. you LIE and say robertson said it. you have an article that uses the world trade center as an example of what a skyscraper is and then goes on to say skyscrapers have steel and concrete cores. you LIE and say the article says the world trade center has a concrete core. you have pictures of smoke and say it is concrete. you have pictures of falling debris taken from over a mile away and say it is 3 inch think rebar, which would be impossible to see from over a mile away.

YOU HAVE NO PICTURES OF A CONCRETE CORE. NOT ONE!!!!!

YOU HAVE NO BUILDING PLANS THAT SAY CONCRETE CORE.

YOU HAVE NO STATEMENTS FROM ANYONE INVOLVED IN THE CONSTRUCTION THAT SAYS CONCRETE CORE.

YOU DONT HAVE A SINGLE PIECE OF EVIDENCE THAT THERE WAS A CONCRETE CORE.

all you have is delusions and excuses.

YOU HAVE NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got nothing.
> you got nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is I have the past, your history of manipulation and deceit, failure.
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
> 
> And also the true structure as well as can be documented with 9-11 images verifying absolutely, construction photos, ground zero and independent authorities, not of FEMA or government source, identifying a concrete core.
> 
> In summary, here it is.
> 
> *Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won;t go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when i show you pictures of the actual steel core you call it spam
Click to expand...


It is noted you didn't repost your spam that has already been well exposed in the links above.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is I have the past, your history of manipulation and deceit, failure.
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
> 
> And also the true structure as well as can be documented with 9-11 images verifying absolutely, construction photos, ground zero and independent authorities, not of FEMA or government source, identifying a concrete core.
> 
> In summary, here it is.
> 
> *Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won;t go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i show you pictures of the actual steel core you call it spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is noted you didn't repost your spam that has already been well exposed in the links above.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62[/ame]

"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## DiveCon

come on fizz, you cant see the invisa-crete in those pics?


----------



## Christophera

The below images show no diagonal bracing or gusset plates at horizontal/vertical intersections.  Ground zero has no wreakage of diagonal bracing.  There are no details in the fake silverstein plans showing diagonal braces.  Such braces are absolutely required.  However, elevator openings and hallways prohibited them.  The vertical steel in the core is elevator guide rail support steel as is identified here by the "butt plates" on the tops.










No good way to tell which tower this is. but the core looks very solid.  I say WTC 2 south side because the 2 hallways in both directions would allow the light as we see whereas WTC 1 would not.






This image shows nothing of consequence either way.






By the above image we can see the below is another building altogether.  HERE I show it, SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/






The below 2 images have no diagonals.  Not "core columns" elevator guide rail support.
















This below image, as the above, shows diagonals but they are part of the crane platform and exist just inside the interior box columns with the outer members on the same plane as where the concrete core walls are cast below.  On the right is a moment frame in the same plane as the interior box columns that is heavily trussed.  See the image at top and the crane platform diagonals are just visible inside the massive columns that did exist surrounding the concrete core.






Part of fizzrodd or stannrodd (images above from photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd/), who has been stalking the concrete core information since 2004 with gumjob gamolon, is SPAM that has already been shown to be misrepresentations.

FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html

The video does not show steel core columns and does not have Robertson describing them.

This is the west wall of WTC 1 concrete core shear wall in an end view on the left and the right has an interior box column called the "spire".  Far lef tis the core area and it is empty.  Elevator guide rails support steel has no lateral strength so fell immediately.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The below images show no diagonal bracing or gusset plates at horizontal/vertical intersections.  Ground zero has no wreakage of diagonal bracing.  There are no details in the fake silverstein plans showing diagonal braces.  Such braces are absolutely required.  However, elevator openings and hallways prohibited them.  The vertical steel in the core is elevator guide rail support steel as is identified here by the "butt plates" on the tops.


are you on drugs? you cant see the diagonal bracing in the first photo? 

the vertical steel in the core is THE STEEL CORE you fucking moron. 



Christophera said:


> No good way to tell which tower this is. but the core looks very solid.  I say WTC 2 south side because the 2 hallways in both directions would allow the light as we see whereas WTC 1 would not.



the core looks solid except you can see light through it. it must be that invisible conrete again!!



Christophera said:


> This image shows nothing of consequence either way.


nothing of consequence except the steel core columns in the lower left of the picture!!! 



Christophera said:


> By the above image we can see the below is another building altogether.  HERE I show it, SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


of course you need to claim its a different building. otherwise you would need to face the fact that its shows the steel core of the WTC.

the fact is that it is the WTC.



Christophera said:


> The below 2 images have no diagonals.  Not "core columns" elevator guide rail support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This below image, as the above, shows diagonals but they are part of the crane platform and exist just inside the interior box columns with the outer members on the same plane as where the concrete core walls are cast below.  On the right is a moment frame in the same plane as the interior box columns that is heavily trussed.  See the image at top and the crane platform diagonals are just visible inside the massive columns that did exist surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of fizzrodd or stannrodd (images above from photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd/), who has been stalking the concrete core information since 2004 with gumjob gamolon, is SPAM that has already been shown to be misrepresentations.
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> The video does not show steel core columns and does not have Robertson describing them.
> 
> This is the west wall of WTC 1 concrete core shear wall in an end view on the left and the right has an interior box column called the "spire".  Far lef tis the core area and it is empty.  Elevator guide rails support steel has no lateral strength so fell immediately.



you are a delusional fucking moron.

all the above pictures show the steel core of the WTC. 

you do not have ONE picture of a concrete core.

fact vs. fiction.

STEEL CORE. 

case closed.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The below images show no diagonal bracing or gusset plates at horizontal/vertical intersections.  Ground zero has no wreakage of diagonal bracing.  There are no details in the fake silverstein plans showing diagonal braces.  Such braces are absolutely required.  However, elevator openings and hallways prohibited them.  The vertical steel in the core is elevator guide rail support steel as is identified here by the "butt plates" on the tops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you on drugs? you cant see the diagonal bracing in the first photo?
> 
> the vertical steel in the core is THE STEEL CORE you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No good way to tell which tower this is. but the core looks very solid.  I say WTC 2 south side because the 2 hallways in both directions would allow the light as we see whereas WTC 1 would not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the core looks solid except you can see light through it. it must be that invisible conrete again!!
> 
> 
> nothing of consequence except the steel core columns in the lower left of the picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the above image we can see the below is another building altogether.  HERE I show it, SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you need to claim its a different building. otherwise you would need to face the fact that its shows the steel core of the WTC.
> 
> the fact is that it is the WTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below 2 images have no diagonals.  Not "core columns" elevator guide rail support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This below image, as the above, shows diagonals but they are part of the crane platform and exist just inside the interior box columns with the outer members on the same plane as where the concrete core walls are cast below.  On the right is a moment frame in the same plane as the interior box columns that is heavily trussed.  See the image at top and the crane platform diagonals are just visible inside the massive columns that did exist surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of fizzrodd or stannrodd (images above from photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd/), who has been stalking the concrete core information since 2004 with gumjob gamolon, is SPAM that has already been shown to be misrepresentations.
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> The video does not show steel core columns and does not have Robertson describing them.
> 
> This is the west wall of WTC 1 concrete core shear wall in an end view on the left and the right has an interior box column called the "spire".  Far lef tis the core area and it is empty.  Elevator guide rails support steel has no lateral strength so fell immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a delusional fucking moron.
> 
> all the above pictures show the steel core of the WTC.
> 
> you do not have ONE picture of a concrete core.
> 
> fact vs. fiction.
> 
> STEEL CORE.
> 
> case closed.
Click to expand...


No, your eyes are closed

Seriously, your evidence from construction is totally comprised of misrepresentations and the fact that construction images do not show concrete means that the perpetrators removed them from the archives just a guiliani took the plans while the courts protect their hiding.

The fact that 9-11 images DO show concrete and NO steel core columns, puts your assertions in the trash.  The WTC 2 concrete core.






No, gypsum will not appear as that does fastened to "core columns" as you will try to assert.  Hundreds of thousands of tons of steel crashed over that core and gypsum would be all but totally destroyed.  It is concrete because it is intact.  No structural steel is seen.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, your eyes are closed
> 
> Seriously, your evidence from construction is totally comprised of misrepresentations and the fact that construction images do not show concrete means that the perpetrators removed them from the archives



ok, for now i am willing to skip over asking for evidence that "perpetrators" removed all pictures from the internet, from books and from everything else if you will do one simple thing.......

explain how that is even possible.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, your eyes are closed
> 
> Seriously, your evidence from construction is totally comprised of misrepresentations and the fact that construction images do not show concrete means that the perpetrators removed them from the archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, for now i am willing to skip over asking for evidence that "perpetrators" removed all pictures from the internet, from books and from everything else if you will do one simple thing.......
> 
> explain how that is even possible.
Click to expand...

it isnt
i have a DVD of raw footage of the construction
i need to figure out how to rip a small section where they show the core as ALL STEEL and post it to youtube so it can be posted here


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, your eyes are closed
> 
> Seriously, your evidence from construction is totally comprised of misrepresentations and the fact that construction images do not show concrete means that the perpetrators removed them from the archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, for now i am willing to skip over asking for evidence that "perpetrators" removed all pictures from the internet, from books and from everything else if you will do one simple thing.......
> 
> explain how that is even possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it isnt
Click to expand...


Another aspect of the "big lie" you try to support.  The concrete core was in the dark up to 60 feet back from the light of day at the bottom of a shaft that was quite often covered.  Only a small number of good pictures of it were ever taken.  Those were in the control of the city and ALL of them were taken in the WTC documents that guiliani took and the courts protect their hiding

*6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes,*

There is absolutely NO WAY a steel columned core, which must have many diagonal braces and gusset plates to have the rigidity a skyscaper core must have, will NOT be seen on 9-11 and it is not.

There was no steel columned core, there were no diagonal braces.  Whatever your DVD shows it is not steel core columns.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, for now i am willing to skip over asking for evidence that "perpetrators" removed all pictures from the internet, from books and from everything else if you will do one simple thing.......
> 
> explain how that is even possible.
> 
> 
> 
> it isnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another aspect of the "big lie" you try to support.  The concrete core was in the dark up to 60 feet back from the light of day at the bottom of a shaft that was quite often covered.  Only a small number of good pictures of it were ever taken.  Those were in the control of the city and ALL of them were taken in the WTC documents that guiliani took and the courts protect their hiding
> 
> *6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes,*
> 
> There is absolutely NO WAY a steel columned core, which must have many diagonal braces and gusset plates to have the rigidity a skyscaper core must have, will NOT be seen on 9-11 and it is not.
> 
> There was no steel columned core, there were no diagonal braces.  Whatever your DVD shows it is not steel core columns.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.
Click to expand...

just keep proving what a complete fucking idiot you are

its expected of you now


----------



## Christophera

You mean proving the concrete core.

This is so obviously a massive concrete wall toppling into the empty that you are obviously an agent working to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You mean proving the concrete core.
> 
> This is so obviously a massive concrete wall toppling into the empty that you are obviously an agent working to support secret methods of mass murder.


you cant prove what wasnt there
and yes, anyone that doesnt agree with your delusional rantings are government agents

we are watching you, Mr Brown


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, for now i am willing to skip over asking for evidence that "perpetrators" removed all pictures from the internet, from books and from everything else if you will do one simple thing.......
> 
> explain how that is even possible.
> 
> 
> 
> it isnt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another aspect of the "big lie" you try to support.  The concrete core was in the dark up to 60 feet back from the light of day at the bottom of a shaft that was quite often covered.  Only a small number of good pictures of it were ever taken.  Those were in the control of the city and ALL of them were taken in the WTC documents that guiliani took and the courts protect their hiding
> 
> *6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes,*
> 
> There is absolutely NO WAY a steel columned core, which must have many diagonal braces and gusset plates to have the rigidity a skyscaper core must have, will NOT be seen on 9-11 and it is not.
> 
> There was no steel columned core, there were no diagonal braces.  Whatever your DVD shows it is not steel core columns.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.
Click to expand...


i see you didnt answer the question of how it is possible to remove ALL pictures of the concrete core (that didnt exist).

now you move one to other ridiculous statements........ now you need to prove them also.
please prove that "elevator guide rail supports" get installed BEFORE the core. show one piece of evidence that supports this. you keep lying and saying the steel core is "elevator guide rail supports" with absolutely no documentation to back that up.


----------



## Christophera

This is a good reason you never answer questions, you pretend to not know what they are.


----------



## Fizz

christophera said:


> this is a good reason you never answer questions, you pretend to not know what they are.



null post


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a good reason you never answer questions, you pretend to not know what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> null post
Click to expand...


Nope, reason doesn't work like that.  When I write "null post" in response to your posts, it is because you have offered no evidence to reasonably counter evidence already presented.  When I write, "you pretend to not know what they are", I am referring to nearly the entire thread as evidence and simply provide another perspective to what is well substantiated.

For example, if I ask you to recognize enablement of the exact deception I allege when *guiliani took the plans from the NYC offices while the courts protect their hiding,* you ignore the fact or pretend it is okay to misrepresent the facts, or not know what they mean.


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean proving the concrete core.
> 
> This is so obviously a massive concrete wall toppling into the empty that you are obviously an agent working to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> you cant prove what wasnt there
> and yes, anyone that doesnt agree with your delusional rantings are government agents
> 
> we are watching you, Mr Brown
Click to expand...

*
No dipshit, you've done nothing but prove you're a hemorrhoid on the asshole of humanity.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a good reason you never answer questions, you pretend to not know what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> null post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, reason doesn't work like that.  When I write "null post" in response to your posts, it is because you have offered no evidence to reasonably counter evidence already presented.  When I write, "you pretend to not know what they are", I am referring to nearly the entire thread as evidence and simply provide another perspective to what is well substantiated.
> 
> For example, if I ask you to recognize enablement of the exact deception I allege when *guiliani took the plans from the NYC offices while the courts protect their hiding,* you ignore the fact or pretend it is okay to misrepresent the facts, or not know what they mean.
Click to expand...


 another null post
still no evidence of a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> null post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, reason doesn't work like that.  When I write "null post" in response to your posts, it is because you have offered no evidence to reasonably counter evidence already presented.  When I write, "you pretend to not know what they are", I am referring to nearly the entire thread as evidence and simply provide another perspective to what is well substantiated.
> 
> For example, if I ask you to recognize enablement of the exact deception I allege when *guiliani took the plans from the NYC offices while the courts protect their hiding,* you ignore the fact or pretend it is okay to misrepresent the facts, or not know what they mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another null post
Click to expand...


Correct, you have just completely failed to substantiate that there were steel core columns inthe core area, meaning that the exact opposite is true,



Fizz said:


> still no evidence of a concrete core.



*WRONG, the only evidence that exists is for a concrete core.* and all of these posts show concrete surrounding the core.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1713254-post2044.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1714936-post2047.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1711665-post2035.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1704588-post2011.htm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1705428-post2014.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1707925-post2020.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1709910-post2023.html
You never did show you could name the structural elements shown in the construction misrepresentations of the core.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1702116-post1996.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1700055-post1983.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1699160-post1972.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1697424-post1958.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1695455-post1938.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1695955-post1942.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1694352-post1929.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1693859-post1916.html

But you don't use evidence, you support the secret methods of mass murder and you have no concern for the human costs of that secrecy,







You care not for the US Constitution and refuse to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception.

*You have never posted an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area.*


----------



## Fizz

you are completely crazy 



























































































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]

"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Exactly as the perpetrators of mass murder would want agents to assert.



SPAM7(?)

Agents cannot stop, which is logical for the perpetrators trying to enforce the "big lie" to direct agents to do.

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## DiveCon

christophera said:


> exactly as the perpetrators of mass murder would want agents to assert.
> 
> 
> 
> spam7(?)
> 
> agents cannot stop, which is logical for the perpetrators trying to enforce the "big lie" to direct agents to do.
> 
> Spam6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> fizz spam
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> berkley errors
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> time magazine errors
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> spam 4-posting unknown structure calling it wtc twin
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


idiot^^^^^


----------



## Christophera

The steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core of WTC 2 standing at 1/2- height on 9-11.






Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.  




FEMA deception


----------



## Fizz

your "concrete" smoke is clearly a steel core when viewed from the other side.

fact vs. fiction

hundreds... maybe thousands of pictures of a steel core. chris can not produce even ONE picture of his concrete core. 

the perpetrators of this concrete core hoax are proven criminals sentenced to jail time for not paying child support for 15 years.

you are completely fucking insane 



























































































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]

"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

fizz did *SPAM8*.  Agent fizzrodd, your images are from stannrodds photobucket account (?) cannot come up with evidence, but sure can sling spam.

Hopefully agent fizz will come along and quote you removing the misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel, just to "save server space".

BTW, the image of the concrete core looking eastwards are seconds after yours of the east side of the tower where the frame surrounding the concrete core is still standing.  The spire, but seen from the north looking at the north end of the west concrete shear wall.  The north wall is gone to the NW corner where the spire is.

Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

I mean if you just compare the one image alone, from all of those linked, "interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall" one can easily see by comparing to the 3rd floor core plan that is a digitally altered obsolete preliminary, that the the plans of steel core columns do not match what is fround at ground zero.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fizz did *SPAM8*.  Agent fizzrodd, your images are from stannrodds photobucket account (?) cannot come up with evidence, but sure can sling spam.
> 
> Hopefully agent fizz will come along and quote you removing the misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel, just to "save server space".
> 
> BTW, the image of the concrete core looking eastwards are seconds after yours of the east side of the tower where the frame surrounding the concrete core is still standing.  The spire, but seen from the north looking at the north end of the west concrete shear wall.  The north wall is gone to the NW corner where the spire is.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> I mean if you just compare the one image alone, from all of those linked, "interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall" one can easily see by comparing to the 3rd floor core plan that is a digitally altered obsolete preliminary, that the the plans of steel core columns do not match what is fround at ground zero.


wow, considering how many times you link to YOUR OWN PERSONAL webpage, you have some nerve to claim ANYONE is spamming other than you
you fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fizz did *SPAM8*.  Agent fizzrodd, your images are from stannrodds photobucket account (?) cannot come up with evidence, but sure can sling spam.
> 
> Hopefully agent fizz will come along and quote you removing the misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel, just to "save server space".
> 
> BTW, the image of the concrete core looking eastwards are seconds after yours of the east side of the tower where the frame surrounding the concrete core is still standing.  The spire, but seen from the north looking at the north end of the west concrete shear wall.  The north wall is gone to the NW corner where the spire is.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> I mean if you just compare the one image alone, from all of those linked, "interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall" one can easily see by comparing to the 3rd floor core plan that is a digitally altered obsolete preliminary, that the the plans of steel core columns do not match what is fround at ground zero.



you can not prove ANY of your claims. have you ever been right in your entire life? maybe the last time you were right was so long ago that you forget what it feels like to not be wrong.

i found stanrods pictures by searching google images. that doesnt mean i am stanrod, you fucking paranoid lunatic. i am not. it means i found WTC steel core images that somebody else collected and he obviously proved you wrong also.

so you are saying that my picture of the steel core that you claim in concrete was taken seconds later of a falling image and somehow the steel MAGICALLY fell away and left the concrete only? meanwhile its all falling but somehow the steel magically accelerated at phenomenal speed to get out of the picture.

sorry. its another delusion by you that doesnt make any sense at all. your "concrete core" picture has been proven to be made of steel.

YOU GOT NOTHING AGAIN!!


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> wow, considering how many times you link to YOUR OWN PERSONAL webpage, you have some nerve to claim ANYONE is spamming other than you
> you fucking moronic idiot



exactly. i got nothing to sell. if anyone is spamming its the deadbeat, child abandoning criminal that is trying to sell his fraud of a book.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fizz did *SPAM8*.  Agent fizzrodd, your images are from stannrodds photobucket account (?) cannot come up with evidence, but sure can sling spam.
> 
> Hopefully agent fizz will come along and quote you removing the misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel, just to "save server space".
> 
> BTW, the image of the concrete core looking eastwards are seconds after yours of the east side of the tower where the frame surrounding the concrete core is still standing.  The spire, but seen from the north looking at the north end of the west concrete shear wall.  The north wall is gone to the NW corner where the spire is.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> I mean if you just compare the one image alone, from all of those linked, "interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall" one can easily see by comparing to the 3rd floor core plan that is a digitally altered obsolete preliminary, that the the plans of steel core columns do not match what is fround at ground zero.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, considering how many times you link to YOUR OWN PERSONAL webpage, you have some nerve to claim ANYONE is spamming other than you
> you fucking moronic idiot
Click to expand...


The perpetrators logically would have agents peddling misrepresentations while attempting to label real evidence spam.  The verifying aspects of evidence and statements of independent authority I produce slam your spam accusation and expose you.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, considering how many times you link to YOUR OWN PERSONAL webpage, you have some nerve to claim ANYONE is spamming other than you
> you fucking moronic idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. i got nothing to sell. if anyone is spamming its the deadbeat, child abandoning criminal that is trying to sell his fraud of a book.
Click to expand...


Of course if you refuse to recognize violations of law keeping the methods of mass murder secret,
 there is no chance you will recognize the effort to destroy the American family by unjust, unconstitutional family law courts.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html

SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html





Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your motion was denied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the motion was never heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you still owe $30,000 of back child support payments.
> 
> you disgust me.
Click to expand...


Of course justice means nothing to you or the perpetrators so you would be told to say that.  

The fact is the childrens mothers family is wealthy and she conducted welfare fraud to retaliate because I wouldn't allow her to drink, smoke and do drugs in the home.

And you've not acknowledged the violation of law that deprived the familes of a proper due process analysis of the cause of death when guliani took the   towers plans and hid them while the courts protect their hiding in a conspiracy to decieve and destroy the US Constitution.

My childrens future, and the future of all children depend on our Constitution,






But you don't care about that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fizz did *SPAM8*.  Agent fizzrodd, your images are from stannrodds photobucket account (?) cannot come up with evidence, but sure can sling spam.
> 
> Hopefully agent fizz will come along and quote you removing the misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel, just to "save server space".
> 
> BTW, the image of the concrete core looking eastwards are seconds after yours of the east side of the tower where the frame surrounding the concrete core is still standing.  The spire, but seen from the north looking at the north end of the west concrete shear wall.  The north wall is gone to the NW corner where the spire is.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> I mean if you just compare the one image alone, from all of those linked, "interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall" one can easily see by comparing to the 3rd floor core plan that is a digitally altered obsolete preliminary, that the the plans of steel core columns do not match what is fround at ground zero.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, considering how many times you link to YOUR OWN PERSONAL webpage, you have some nerve to claim ANYONE is spamming other than you
> you fucking moronic idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators logically would have agents peddling misrepresentations while attempting to label real evidence spam.  The verifying aspects of evidence and statements of independent authority I produce slam your spam accusation and expose you.
Click to expand...

WOW, the irony in that post is astounding


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, considering how many times you link to YOUR OWN PERSONAL webpage, you have some nerve to claim ANYONE is spamming other than you
> you fucking moronic idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators logically would have agents peddling misrepresentations while attempting to label real evidence spam.  The verifying aspects of evidence and statements of independent authority I produce slam your spam accusation and expose you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, the irony in that post is astounding
Click to expand...


Jose only has one star now.  christopher needs at least one more.


----------



## Christophera

Evidence rules, and the FEMA deception is OVER.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators logically would have agents peddling misrepresentations while attempting to label real evidence spam.  The verifying aspects of evidence and statements of independent authority I produce slam your spam accusation and expose you.



the perpetrators are 19 muslim hijackers.

you are a complete fucking moron that is so paranoid you label everyone that disagrees with you a government agent.

your concrete core hoax has been exposed. your criminal past has been exposed. your lack of any evidence at all has been exposed.

you are insane.

you are a fraud.


----------



## Gamolon

Evidence of columns inside the supposed concrete core.










And look! No butt plates in ANY of them. They were welded columns.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Evidence of columns inside the supposed concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look! No butt plates in ANY of them. They were welded columns.



Showing images of where the concrete was is deceptive.  Here is the concrete, empty core area on the left.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of columns inside the supposed concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look! No butt plates in ANY of them. They were welded columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing images of where the concrete was is deceptive.  Here is the concrete, empty core area on the left.
Click to expand...


Sorry Chris. You lose. That's exactly where the concrete core was. No deception. You've admitted it. 

So. There were columns inside where your concrete core supposedly was. With no buttplates showing. 

You have been proven wrong yet again.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Showing images of where the concrete was is deceptive.  Here is the concrete, empty core area on the left.



there is no concrete core in your picture.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing images of where the concrete was is deceptive.  Here is the concrete, empty core area on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no concrete core in your picture.
Click to expand...


Yes there is concrete.   Just left of the structural steel of "the spire", an end view of the broken wall south of the NW corner.  Of course those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing images of where the concrete was is deceptive.  Here is the concrete, empty core area on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no concrete core in your picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is concrete.   Just left of the structural steel of "the spire", an end view of the broken wall south of the NW corner.  Of course those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize that.
Click to expand...

WRONG again dipshit


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no concrete core in your picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is concrete.   Just left of the structural steel of "the spire", an end view of the broken wall south of the NW corner.  Of course those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG again dipshit
Click to expand...


if he earns that other star so quickly, people are going to think he is on steroids.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no concrete core in your picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is concrete.   Just left of the structural steel of "the spire", an end view of the broken wall south of the NW corner.  Of course those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG again dipshit
Click to expand...


Actually, those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize the concrete, so my assertion is correct, and you've proven it with your behavior, not evidence.  Unless that is a LACK of evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is concrete.   Just left of the structural steel of "the spire", an end view of the broken wall south of the NW corner.  Of course those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize the concrete, so my assertion is correct, and you've proven it with your behavior, not evidence.  Unless that is a LACK of evidence.
Click to expand...

wrong again, dipshit

the core has NEVER been a secret, you have been shown dozens of photos that show a steel core
only delusional fucktards like you claim there was concrete in the core when you have ZERO evidence of it
get a job and pay your child support


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG again dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize the concrete, so my assertion is correct, and you've proven it with your behavior, not evidence.  Unless that is a LACK of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again, dipshit
> 
> the core has NEVER been a secret, you have been shown dozens of photos that show a steel core
Click to expand...



You refer to the the spam misrepresentations.

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/



Get serious.  Your side is owned.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, those keeping the true core a secret would not want you to recognize the concrete, so my assertion is correct, and you've proven it with your behavior, not evidence.  Unless that is a LACK of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, dipshit
> 
> the core has NEVER been a secret, you have been shown dozens of photos that show a steel core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You refer to the the spam misrepresentations.
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
> 
> 
> 
> Get serious.  Your side is owned.
Click to expand...

only in your small delusional world


----------



## Fizz

ahhhh yes....

the meaningless representations that clearly show a steel core.

so.... ehhhh.... where are your pictures clearly showing a concrete core again???


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> ahhhh yes....
> 
> the meaningless representations that clearly show a steel core.
> 
> so.... ehhhh.... where are your pictures clearly showing a concrete core again???


since it didnt have a concrete core, there are none


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, dipshit
> 
> the core has NEVER been a secret, you have been shown dozens of photos that show a steel core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You refer to the the spam misrepresentations.
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
> 
> 
> 
> Get serious.  Your side is owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only in your small delusional world
Click to expand...






Fizz said:


> ahhhh yes....
> 
> the meaningless representations that clearly show a steel core.
> 
> so.... ehhhh.... where are your pictures clearly showing a concrete core again???






DiveCon said:


> since it didnt have a concrete core, there are none



No evidence is posted for the steel core columns meaning there were none.  Here is the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Three null posts slammed by one post full of facts.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refer to the the spam misrepresentations.
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
> 
> 
> 
> Get serious.  Your side is owned.
> 
> 
> 
> only in your small delusional world
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh yes....
> 
> the meaningless representations that clearly show a steel core.
> 
> so.... ehhhh.... where are your pictures clearly showing a concrete core again???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> since it didnt have a concrete core, there are none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence is posted for the steel core columns meaning there were none.  Here is the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.  Three null posts slammed by one post full of facts.
Click to expand...


you see concrete where there was none, and refuse to see steel where it has been shown over and over to be
you are totally fucking batshit CRAZY


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> you see concrete where there was none,



What you have for evidence is *NONE*

I see and READ concrete core in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.






I see the WTC 1 east core concrete wall toppling into the empty core area.






I just independently verified Robertson and Oxford and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you see concrete where there was none,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have for evidence is *NONE*
> 
> I see and READ concrete core in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> I see the WTC 1 east core concrete wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> I just independently verified Robertson and Oxford and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.
Click to expand...

LIAR

you verified NOTHING
all you have is an error filled OLD entry that STILL doesnt say the WTC had a concrete core, and an error filled report that wasnt even talking about the actual structure
you remain a delusional fucktard


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, without even thinking about it, confirms that there was steel columns INSIDE THE CORE with this masterful post he made...



Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest fact is you *have absolutely no independently verified evidence of steel core columns inthe core area AND not one image from 9-11 showing anything except for an empty core.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not show steel core columns inside the core area. *That one was fastened to the concrete that was between the heavy interior box column on the right. *
Click to expand...


The above bolded and enlarged statement from Chris puts the column on the left INSIDE the core. 

CONCRETE BETWEEN the two columns...

I bet you don't even realize what you just confirmed Chris. All these years you've been asking for proof of columns inside the core and in the end, YOU are the person to actually confirm it.


----------



## Fizz

we already established you are a criminal and have been sentenced to 195 days in jail.

now i am wondering if you would care to explain this? are you also a sex offender?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> we already established you are a criminal and have been sentenced to 195 days in jail.
> 
> now i am wondering if you would care to explain this? are you also a sex offender?




Bwahaaaaaaaa, you must be completely out of WTC images to misrepresent to be driven to post scans of documents proving violations of law by my local government.

That "Freedom of information act" request was ignored, a violation of law by the county supervisors.  It refers to this letter from the director of the SB.co mental health department basically showing defacto approval of a proposed treatment I've developed which is administered directly to the unconscious mind, as they state they will "carry" my request forward.






There had been a number of high profile sex crimes for the previous years as well as rampant drug addiction, alcohol abuse etc. and the mental health department was interested in finding solutions to the behaviors.

I was interested in stopping mass murder, but that would be difficult to state credibliy.  The mass murders happened anyway, and the mental health department failed at treating the murders for years before they killed.

The nations bloodiest postal shooting,

Postal Shooter's Bizarre Behavior - CBS News

Four students run down,

Driver Kills Four Pedestrians in Isla Vista - Daily Nexus

But JREF doesn't care.

James Randi Educational Foundation forum

Then 32 were killed at Virginia tech. and they banned me before I could post in the thread where they showed they have no problem with lawless government.


----------



## Fizz

i'm somewhat amazed that your brain has even the most basic ability to generate enough electricity to control your fingers enough to type.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> i'm somewhat amazed that your brain has even the most basic ability to generate enough electricity to control your fingers enough to type.



Agents don't need a big brain, so they can't comprehend much.  Maybe hangin' around supporting secret mass murder will evolve you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm somewhat amazed that your brain has even the most basic ability to generate enough electricity to control your fingers enough to type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't need a big brain, so they can't comprehend much.  Maybe hangin' around supporting secret mass murder will evolve you.
Click to expand...

so now your an agent?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm somewhat amazed that your brain has even the most basic ability to generate enough electricity to control your fingers enough to type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't need a big brain, so they can't comprehend much.  Maybe hangin' around supporting secret mass murder will evolve you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so now your an agent?
Click to expand...


No, too big of a brain.  I'm a truth seeker that has a great deal of it.  Like images of the concrete core of the Twin Towers.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents don't need a big brain, so they can't comprehend much.  Maybe hangin' around supporting secret mass murder will evolve you.
> 
> 
> 
> so now your an agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, too big of a brain.  I'm a truth seeker that has a great deal of it.  Like images of the concrete core of the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...

you are NOT a "truth" seeker
you are a fucking LIAR


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now your an agent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, too big of a brain.  I'm a truth seeker that has a great deal of it.  Like images of the concrete core of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are NOT a "truth" seeker
> you are a fucking LIAR
Click to expand...


Of course the perpetrators seeking to keep their secret methods of mass murder from being known would want you to say that.

A truth seeker uses evidence and describes them with text.  Like this.

This is the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11






This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The spire, structural steel, is on the right.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, too big of a brain.  I'm a truth seeker that has a great deal of it.  Like images of the concrete core of the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> you are NOT a "truth" seeker
> you are a fucking LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators seeking to keep their secret methods of mass murder from being known would want you to say that.
> 
> A truth seeker uses evidence and describes them with text.  Like this.
> 
> This is the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11
> 
> 
> 
> This is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The spire, structural steel, is on the right.
Click to expand...

except what you put in as text is nothing but LIES


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, too big of a brain.  I'm a truth seeker that has a great deal of it.  Like images of the concrete core of the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> you are NOT a "truth" seeker
> you are a fucking LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators seeking to keep their secret methods of mass murder from being known would want you to say that.
Click to expand...


FACT-the perpetrators are the 19 muslim hijackers. 
FACT-your concrete core is a hoax. 
FACT-you are delusional. 
FACT-you are a criminal. 
FACT-you are a liar.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are NOT a "truth" seeker
> you are a fucking LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators seeking to keep their secret methods of mass murder from being known would want you to say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT-the perpetrators are the 19 muslim hijackers.
> FACT-your concrete core is a hoax.
> FACT-you are delusional.
> FACT-you are a criminal.
> FACT-you are a liar.
Click to expand...


Since you do not how the core of the towers was designed, you cannot possibly know those things.

Those are the things that the perpetrators would want people to believe but have presented no evidence any of it is true.  You yourself fail to recognize violations of law that enable the exact deceptions I describe.  Logically everything agents of the perpetrators state is exactly the opposite of what is true.

Your post is off topic.  This thread is about the FEMA deception


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the perpetrators seeking to keep their secret methods of mass murder from being known would want you to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT-the perpetrators are the 19 muslim hijackers.
> FACT-your concrete core is a hoax.
> FACT-you are delusional.
> FACT-you are a criminal.
> FACT-you are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you do not how the core of the towers was designed, you cannot possibly know those things.
> 
> Those are the things that the perpetrators would want people to believe but have presented no evidence any of it is true.  You yourself fail to recognize violations of law that enable the exact deceptions I describe.  Logically everything agents of the perpetrators state is exactly the opposite of what is true.
> 
> Your post is off topic.  This thread is about the FEMA deception
Click to expand...

the only one pushing deceptions is YOU, you paranoid delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

do you see ANY concrete in this picture, you fucking moron?!!! 

its a simple yes or no question. i bet you cant even answer it....


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> do you see ANY concrete in this picture, you fucking moron?!!!
> 
> its a simple yes or no question. i bet you cant even answer it....



That must be WTC 2 if no concrete is seen in the core at that elevation because WTC 1 had 3 floors of concrete core cast before the exterior steel went up.

Here is a usenet post that describes what is WTC 1.  They don't say which, but there is good reason for me to know the image yo upost is WTC 2.  The description of the continued construction is not correct, and logically a person on the street cannot see what is happening in or slightly over the core, like 3 floors, when the core is 60 feet from the floor edge.

What is said about the rectangular concrete core is correct.  A fact established by default when no agent posts an image of WTC 1 at 2 floors elevation.

*"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:

>......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
>structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
>support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
>this no end of harm.
 I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!

-=tom=- *

WTC 2 put up the steel first to about the 4th-5th floor and used the interior box columns to support the forming for the concrete core pour.

The 1990 documentary explained that the builders figured out, from building WTC 1, that they wasted a lot of time forming and casting the core of WTC 1 "freestanding", then stripping the wooden forms to replace it with steel exterior.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you see ANY concrete in this picture, you fucking moron?!!!
> 
> its a simple yes or no question. i bet you cant even answer it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be WTC 2 if no concrete is seen in the core at that elevation because WTC 1 had 3 floors of concrete core cast before the exterior steel went up.
> 
> Here is a usenet post that describes what is WTC 1.  They don't say which, but there is good reason for me to know the image yo upost is WTC 2.  The description of the continued construction is not correct, and logically a person on the street cannot see what is happening in or slightly over the core, like 3 floors, when the core is 60 feet from the floor edge.
> 
> What is said about the rectangular concrete core is correct.  A fact established by default when no agent posts an image of WTC 1 at 2 floors elevation.
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
> 
> WTC 2 put up the steel first to about the 4th-5th floor and used the interior box columns to support the forming for the concrete core pour.
> 
> The 1990 documentary explained that the builders figured out, from building WTC 1, that they wasted a lot of time forming and casting the core of WTC 1 "freestanding", then stripping the wooden forms to replace it with steel exterior.
Click to expand...


thats it? thats your evidence?!! A FUCKING USENET POST FROM "TOM"?!!!! 

where is your proof of anything you say about steel first and then concrete?!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you see ANY concrete in this picture, you fucking moron?!!!
> 
> its a simple yes or no question. i bet you cant even answer it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be WTC 2 if no concrete is seen in the core at that elevation because WTC 1 had 3 floors of concrete core cast before the exterior steel went up.
> 
> Here is a usenet post that describes what is WTC 1.  They don't say which, but there is good reason for me to know the image yo upost is WTC 2.  The description of the continued construction is not correct, and logically a person on the street cannot see what is happening in or slightly over the core, like 3 floors, when the core is 60 feet from the floor edge.
> 
> What is said about the rectangular concrete core is correct.  A fact established by default when no agent posts an image of WTC 1 at 2 floors elevation.
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
> 
> WTC 2 put up the steel first to about the 4th-5th floor and used the interior box columns to support the forming for the concrete core pour.
> 
> The 1990 documentary explained that the builders figured out, from building WTC 1, that they wasted a lot of time forming and casting the core of WTC 1 "freestanding", then stripping the wooden forms to replace it with steel exterior.
Click to expand...

if the "steel was erected AROUND the concrete core" why is there not images of it to be seen at ANY stage of construction???????????


----------



## kyzr

oh fer chrissake.  Is this moronic thread still around, I thought that it was very plain that Mr. Brown (the deadbeat dad) wanted to promote his stupid book.  
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-190.html
I hope he gets a real job and pays up instead of keeping this moronic thread going.  Here is where we left off.  You never answered these questions.

1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
http://www.imploded.org/BOMBED/s_jones_robertson_061026.mp3
a. Newsweek was clearly wrong, unless they misinterpreted the fireproof "shaftwalls" as concrete.
b. We can resolve this with a quick email to Mr. Robertson.  That would either confirm or end the "disappearing concrete wall" conspiracy.  Just ask him if the core had structural concrete walls or not.  
c. The conspiracy would  need better proof of concrete walls than a misprint in Newsweek.
d. You need to show the remnants of wall on the ground, there would be 12 miles of wall that you don't see lying on the ground.
e. I provided several independent sources that show the towers did not have concrete core 
 walls.  (FEMA, NIST, Robertson, Guardian, and photos that don't show R/C walls on the ground)  You need to show several sources of the reinforced concrete walls at least 3' thick on drawings and on the ground.  You never show any concrete wall pieces on the ground.



I provided a link, from "The Guardian" which is very neutral source of information, as well as from other credible sources.  No mention of concrete walls. 
Then you need to define what possible gain the "conspiracy" could have from lying about the concrete walls:  One guardian article should equal one Newsweek misprint.  As for the "small fire" did you see the fireball at impact?  There were hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel in the jets that created massive fire, plus the jet impact knocked the fireproofing off the steel.  so you have a massive fire and no fireproofing, the towers collapsed exactly as predicted by the NIST engineers.
Plus, part-B of the question:
what possible gain would a conspiracy have to say that there were or were not concrete walls?  The conspiracy makes no sense, just ask Mr. Robertson.


*3. So you agree that there was no "secret method of mass murder" , correct ?  If not, you need to say what it was. *




4. You continually fail to describe the conspiracy. Who all was supposedly involved?  You get no credit for saying Rudy did it....(thats an LOL actually)
The towers were built way before Rudy came to NY.  He had nothing to gain from the tower design.  Even Silverstein had nothing to gain/lose.  The buildings were insured.  The insurance companies would be all over any "wall conspiracy".  The Port Authority also has all the tower design info, so you need to see that there were way too many people involved to cover anything up. *who would gain anything from disappearing concrete walls?  No one*  Its a stupid conspiracy, really dumb.



5. what difference would it make if there was a concrete core or not? If the buildings stood for ~35-years, however they were built was fine. *the "question is: what difference did it make if it had concrete walls or not?  The towers didn't just "fall down" from bad design.  The designs were reviewed by NIST and ASCE and many others who all said that the buildings, w/o concrete walls, fell exactly as engineers would expect.*
  If the jets didn't hit them the design was fine.  I don't see where the "wall conspiracy" came from, its just stupidity.



6. I can provide the equations (mathematical proof) for the deflection of the WTC tower if you have any way of verifying them.
*Do you want me to post equations for the wind load and deflection with and w/o concrete walls? <thats an on-topic question>* 
If I prove mathematically that the concrete couldn't possibly deflect 12' will you admit that there were no concrete walls, as everyone but you acknowledges?
*Its engineering proof that the documented sway the towers experienced could not happen if concrete walls were present.  Steel columns sway, concrete core walls don't. Thats engineering, not bullshit.  Your conspiracy is bullshit.[/b*


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you see ANY concrete in this picture, you fucking moron?!!!
> 
> its a simple yes or no question. i bet you cant even answer it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be WTC 2 if no concrete is seen in the core at that elevation because WTC 1 had 3 floors of concrete core cast before the exterior steel went up.
> 
> Here is a usenet post that describes what is WTC 1.  They don't say which, but there is good reason for me to know the image yo upost is WTC 2.  The description of the continued construction is not correct, and logically a person on the street cannot see what is happening in or slightly over the core, like 3 floors, when the core is 60 feet from the floor edge.
> 
> What is said about the rectangular concrete core is correct.  A fact established by default when no agent posts an image of WTC 1 at 2 floors elevation.
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
> 
> WTC 2 put up the steel first to about the 4th-5th floor and used the interior box columns to support the forming for the concrete core pour.
> 
> The 1990 documentary explained that the builders figured out, from building WTC 1, that they wasted a lot of time forming and casting the core of WTC 1 "freestanding", then stripping the wooden forms to replace it with steel exterior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if the "steel was erected AROUND the concrete core" why is there not images of it to be seen at ANY stage of construction???????????
Click to expand...


The perpetrators who used secret methods of mass murder took the photos of the concrete core of WTC 1 to protect the secret methods and evade detection.  Just like the 2 hour documentary disappeared from PBS that Ph.D Ron Larsen found signs of in old paper records and libraries.  He provides testimony here to that effect in a recording excerpt from his web radio show.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3

Just like guiliani guiliani took the buildings plans from the city offices while the courts protect their hiding.  And you never recognize that, which the perpetrators would demand of you.

And the plans we do get are from silverstein and they have THESE anomalies in 20% of them.






and in the last year the resolution was reduced so the anomalies are less obvious.






Its an broad conspiracy and you act within it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be WTC 2 if no concrete is seen in the core at that elevation because WTC 1 had 3 floors of concrete core cast before the exterior steel went up.
> 
> Here is a usenet post that describes what is WTC 1.  They don't say which, but there is good reason for me to know the image yo upost is WTC 2.  The description of the continued construction is not correct, and logically a person on the street cannot see what is happening in or slightly over the core, like 3 floors, when the core is 60 feet from the floor edge.
> 
> What is said about the rectangular concrete core is correct.  A fact established by default when no agent posts an image of WTC 1 at 2 floors elevation.
> 
> *"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- *
> 
> WTC 2 put up the steel first to about the 4th-5th floor and used the interior box columns to support the forming for the concrete core pour.
> 
> The 1990 documentary explained that the builders figured out, from building WTC 1, that they wasted a lot of time forming and casting the core of WTC 1 "freestanding", then stripping the wooden forms to replace it with steel exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> if the "steel was erected AROUND the concrete core" why is there not images of it to be seen at ANY stage of construction???????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators who used secret methods of mass murder took the photos of the concrete core of WTC 1 to protect the secret methods and evade detection.  Just like the 2 hour documentary disappeared from PBS that Ph.D Ron Larsen found signs of in old paper records and libraries.  He provides testimony here to that effect in a recording excerpt from his web radio show.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Just like guiliani guiliani took the buildings plans from the city offices while the courts protect their hiding.  And you never recognize that, which the perpetrators would demand of you.
> 
> And the plans we do get are from silverstein and they have THESE anomalies in 20% of them.
> 
> 
> 
> and in the last year the resolution was reduced so the anomalies are less obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Its an broad conspiracy and you act within it.
Click to expand...

you are such a fucking MORON
it is IMPOSSIBLE for anyone to remove ALL of the concrete if it was put in BEFORE the steel went up as you posted a source claiming
IMPOSSIBLE


and we dont need to see those images of your delusions for the 1,000,000th time


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> oh fer chrissake.  Is this moronic thread still around, I thought that it was very plain that Mr. Brown (the deadbeat dad) wanted to promote his stupid book.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-190.html
> I hope he gets a real job and pays up instead of keeping this moronic thread going.  Here is where we left off.  You never answered these questions.
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> 
> Your conspiracy is bullshit.



Agent kaiser is typically misrepresenting  the radio interview.  It is Steven Jones that says "47 steel core columns" *AND* there is a big audio edit right when Robertson is ready to mention "concrete core", totally matching the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article, ........ if you listen very carefully.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3

The reverse of what kaiser states is much closer to true.


----------



## Fizz

as an example..... 

lets say my father visited new york while the WTC towers were being built. how are these mysterious "perpetrators" going to know if he snapped any pictures or not? how are they going to know where he stored them?

it's simply the most ridiculous argument i have ever heard in my life. 

hey chris, ask the sister that is supporting you to send a few extra bucks so you can go back on the meds you so desperately need.

you are fucking insane!!


----------



## elvis

I wonder how many stars one can get on this rep-system.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh fer chrissake.  Is this moronic thread still around, I thought that it was very plain that Mr. Brown (the deadbeat dad) wanted to promote his stupid book.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-190.html
> I hope he gets a real job and pays up instead of keeping this moronic thread going.  Here is where we left off.  You never answered these questions.
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> 
> Your conspiracy is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent kaiser is typically misrepresenting  the radio interview.  It is Steven Jones that says "47 steel core columns" *AND* there is a big audio edit right when Robertson is ready to mention "concrete core", totally matching the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article, ........ if you listen very carefully.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> The reverse of what kaiser states is much closer to true.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHahahaha!!!!

an edit "right as he was about to say concrete core"!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHahahahahahaha!!!!!

holy shit, thats fucking hilarious!!! you think you know what he was about to say!!! 

HAHAHAHahahahahahaa...

chris, if that doesnt convince you that you are delusional then nothing will. think of the logic behind that. you know what he was about to say.........


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh fer chrissake.  Is this moronic thread still around, I thought that it was very plain that Mr. Brown (the deadbeat dad) wanted to promote his stupid book.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-190.html
> I hope he gets a real job and pays up instead of keeping this moronic thread going.  Here is where we left off.  You never answered these questions.
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> 
> Your conspiracy is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent kaiser is typically misrepresenting  the radio interview.  It is Steven Jones that says "47 steel core columns" *AND* there is a big audio edit right when Robertson is ready to mention "concrete core", totally matching the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article, ........ if you listen very carefully.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> The reverse of what kaiser states is much closer to true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHahahaha!!!!
> 
> an edit "right as he was about to say concrete core"!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> holy shit, thats fucking hilarious!!! you think you know what he was about to say!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahahahaa...
> 
> chris, if that doesnt convince you that you are delusional then nothing will. think of the logic behind that. you know what he was about to say.........
Click to expand...

then you have to wonder if Robertson was lying then or if he is lying now when he says there was no concrete in the core above grade


btw, the concrete his "source" likely saw if any of that was really accurate, was the concrete BELOW grade


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh fer chrissake.  Is this moronic thread still around, I thought that it was very plain that Mr. Brown (the deadbeat dad) wanted to promote his stupid book.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-190.html
> I hope he gets a real job and pays up instead of keeping this moronic thread going.  Here is where we left off.  You never answered these questions.
> 
> 1.  Robertson/Jones audio states clearly that the structure was "core columns and perimeter columns" (~18:00-19:00). Thanks!  <this question was resolved.  only steel columns were "structure">
> 
> Your conspiracy is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent kaiser is typically misrepresenting  the radio interview.  It is Steven Jones that says "47 steel core columns" *AND* there is a big audio edit right when Robertson is ready to mention "concrete core", totally matching the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article, ........ if you listen very carefully.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> The reverse of what kaiser states is much closer to true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHahahaha!!!!
> 
> an edit "right as he was about to say concrete core"!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> holy shit, thats fucking hilarious!!! you think you know what he was about to say!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahahahaa...
> 
> chris, if that doesnt convince you that you are delusional then nothing will. think of the logic behind that. you know what he was about to say.........
Click to expand...


Whatever the edit covers we won't know, but images show concrete, Oxford identifies concrete, Domel identifies concrete and *Steven Jones says, steel core columns.  NOT Robertson.*

You never ever did post an image of steel core columns clearly in the core area did you?

The concrete is very easy to see..


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent kaiser is typically misrepresenting  the radio interview.  It is Steven Jones that says "47 steel core columns" *AND* there is a big audio edit right when Robertson is ready to mention "concrete core", totally matching the September 13, 2001 Newsweek article, ........ if you listen very carefully.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3
> 
> The reverse of what kaiser states is much closer to true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHahahaha!!!!
> 
> an edit "right as he was about to say concrete core"!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> holy shit, thats fucking hilarious!!! you think you know what he was about to say!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahahahaa...
> 
> chris, if that doesnt convince you that you are delusional then nothing will. think of the logic behind that. you know what he was about to say.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the edit covers we won't know, but images show concrete, Oxford identifies concrete, Domel identifies concrete and *Steven Jones says, steel core columns.  NOT Robertson.*
> 
> You never ever did post an image of steel core columns clearly in the core area did you?
> 
> The concrete is very easy to see..
Click to expand...

wrong again, dipshit
no concrete in the core above grade


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Whatever the edit covers we won't know, but images show concrete, Oxford identifies concrete, Domel identifies concrete and *Steven Jones says, steel core columns.  NOT Robertson.*
> 
> You never ever did post an image of steel core columns clearly in the core area did you?
> 
> The concrete is very easy to see..



you got nothing. steven jones says steel core. oxford doesnt say the world trade center has a concrete core. it uses the WTC as an example of what a skyscraper is. then it says skyscrapers have steel and concrete cores. you have a reading comprehension problem, apparently.

all you have is pictures of smoke as a building collapses and you make delusional claims its concrete. lets see your concrete core under construction!!! just one picture. you cant show pictures of it because THERE WAS NO CONCRETE CORE!! 

you are a jackass!!

steel core.






steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## KissMy

Melted steel building collapsed from fire.

Steel is weaker than wood in a fire.

Fireman's rules to live by - "Never Trust the Truss" & "Don't Trust the Truss" because even wooden ones are fastened together with metal gang nailer plates. Steel looses up to 80% of its strength in an average fire.

Freeway overpass collapsed because steel girders gave way due to car fire. This was in open air which is not as hot as an enclosed fire. Here is the collapsed steel girder overpass from below and yet another view from below.

Wooden Beam supporting 2 melted steel beams.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the edit covers we won't know, but images show concrete, Oxford identifies concrete, Domel identifies concrete and *Steven Jones says, steel core columns.  NOT Robertson.*
> 
> You never ever did post an image of steel core columns clearly in the core area did you?
> 
> The concrete is very easy to see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got nothing.
Click to expand...


Uhhhh, you only have erroneous *SPAM9*.

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the edit covers we won't know, but images show concrete, Oxford identifies concrete, Domel identifies concrete and *Steven Jones says, steel core columns.  NOT Robertson.*
> 
> You never ever did post an image of steel core columns clearly in the core area did you?
> 
> The concrete is very easy to see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, you only have erroneous *SPAM9*.
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
Click to expand...

you are the only spammer here, fucktard


----------



## Fizz

got pictures of the concrete core?

didnt think so.

YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> got pictures of the concrete core?



Of course.  I reasonably though you would never ask.






If it is not a concrete core, what, *reasonably* is it?

Before you try to say "gypsum", you need to be reminded that hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy structural steel crashed over that structure.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> got pictures of the concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  I reasonably though you would never ask.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is not a concrete core, what, *reasonably* is it?
> 
> Before you try to say "gypsum", you need to be reminded that hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy structural steel crashed over that structure.
Click to expand...

failed again
no concrete shown


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> got pictures of the concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  I reasonably though you would never ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is not a concrete core, what, *reasonably* is it?
> 
> Before you try to say "gypsum", you need to be reminded that hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy structural steel crashed over that structure.
Click to expand...


it's a really bad picture of this, you fucking moron. yours is taken looking towards the sun so all you see is the smoke and the shadows.....


----------



## sboyle24




----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> got pictures of the concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  I reasonably though you would never ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is not a concrete core, what, *reasonably* is it?
> 
> Before you try to say "gypsum", you need to be reminded that hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy structural steel crashed over that structure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's a really bad picture of this, you fucking moron. yours is taken looking towards the sun so all you see is the smoke and the shadows.....
Click to expand...


That is wrong because there are no ejections of sand and gravel in the image looking eastwards in the upper image where the rounded top is seen.  And those would be seen on the right side.

The lower image is before the upper image and the particulate and dust has fallen some and none of the dense particulate is near the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  I reasonably though you would never ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is not a concrete core, what, *reasonably* is it?
> 
> Before you try to say "gypsum", you need to be reminded that hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy structural steel crashed over that structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a really bad picture of this, you fucking moron. yours is taken looking towards the sun so all you see is the smoke and the shadows.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is wrong because there are no ejections of sand and gravel in the image looking eastwards in the upper image where the rounded top is seen.  And those would be seen on the right side.
> 
> The lower image is before the upper image and the particulate and dust has fallen some and none of the dense particulate is near the core.
Click to expand...

you dumbfuck, thats because YOUR image is nothing but a fucking dust cloud


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is wrong because there are no ejections of sand and gravel in the image looking eastwards in the upper image where the rounded top is seen.  And those would be seen on the right side.
> 
> The lower image is before the upper image and the particulate and dust has fallen some and none of the dense particulate is near the core.



no, jackass.... 

the whole building was gone in seconds. your picture and my picture are of the same object within seconds of each other. your image is looking through smoke towards the sun. you are looking at an unlit object covered in smoke. my image shows that the object in both images is made of steel. 

there is no concrete core.

YOU GOT NOTHING.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong because there are no ejections of sand and gravel in the image looking eastwards in the upper image where the rounded top is seen.  And those would be seen on the right side.
> 
> The lower image is before the upper image and the particulate and dust has fallen some and none of the dense particulate is near the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, jackass....
> 
> the whole building was gone in seconds. your picture and my picture are of the same object within seconds of each other. your image is looking through smoke towards the sun. you are looking at an unlit object covered in smoke. my image shows that the object in both images is made of steel.
> 
> there is no concrete core.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING.
Click to expand...


Probably a little more than 3 seconds.  As stated the debris waves from your photo are not seen in the later one and the rounded top IS NOT structural steel while in yours the top cannot be seen.

Then the fact that the lead engineer provides information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 while the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core, AND August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a conrete core AND, . . . the are many more images that show what can only be concrete means that the concrete core is proven by independently verified evidence.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong because there are no ejections of sand and gravel in the image looking eastwards in the upper image where the rounded top is seen.  And those would be seen on the right side.
> 
> The lower image is before the upper image and the particulate and dust has fallen some and none of the dense particulate is near the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, jackass....
> 
> the whole building was gone in seconds. your picture and my picture are of the same object within seconds of each other. your image is looking through smoke towards the sun. you are looking at an unlit object covered in smoke. my image shows that the object in both images is made of steel.
> 
> there is no concrete core.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a little more than 3 seconds.  As stated the debris waves from your photo are not seen in the later one and the rounded top IS NOT structural steel while in yours the top cannot be seen.
> 
> Then the fact that the lead engineer provides information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 while the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core, AND August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a conrete core AND, . . . the are many more images that show what can only be concrete means that the concrete core is proven by independently verified evidence.
Click to expand...


debris waves? WTF?!!!

you simply make shit up!!!

clearly its the same structure. clearly its steel. clearly you are a moron!! 

you lie and say robertson said something he did not. you lie and say the oxford article is talking specifically about the WTC when in reality (something you have little experience with) oxford is using the WTC as an example of what a skyscraper is. there are thousands and thousands of references to a steel core. you try to grasp at straws for anything that says concrete. clearly you are here to deceive everyone.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, jackass....
> 
> the whole building was gone in seconds. your picture and my picture are of the same object within seconds of each other. your image is looking through smoke towards the sun. you are looking at an unlit object covered in smoke. my image shows that the object in both images is made of steel.
> 
> there is no concrete core.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a little more than 3 seconds.  As stated the debris waves from your photo are not seen in the later one and the rounded top IS NOT structural steel while in yours the top cannot be seen.
> 
> Then the fact that the lead engineer provides information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 while the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core, AND August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a conrete core AND, . . . the are many more images that show what can only be concrete means that the concrete core is proven by independently verified evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> debris waves? WTF?!!!
> 
> you simply make shit up!!!
> 
> clearly its the same structure. clearly its steel. clearly you are a moron!!
Click to expand...


Wrong.  This image of WTC 2 shows only the inner wall of the exterior steel structure easily identified  by the rectangles formed by the floor beams and columns of that inner wall.






Here is it again except the core area is clearly seen and it is empty.








Fizz said:


> you lie and say robertson said something he did not.
> 
> You are saying that Newsweek is in error in an article covering what was thought to have been collapse interviewing the buildings engineer.  That is illogical as hell, and you have no credibility anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lie and say the oxford article is talking specifically about the WTC when in reality (something you have little experience with) oxford is using the WTC as an example of what a skyscraper is. there are thousands and thousands of references to a steel core. you try to grasp at straws for anything that says concrete. clearly you are here to deceive everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Oxford article specifically identifies the World trade center skyscrapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your credibility diminishes even more.  All those references to the steel core go back to FEMA and this diagram showing something that is never seen on 9-11 when misrepresentations cannot be made.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

This is fucking hilarious!!! 

here is a guy that was sentenced to jail time for owing more than $30,000 in child support he never paid, a guy that said in a lawsuit that a man blinked at him aggressively and was trying to hypnotize him, a guy that has been caught lying and changed his concrete core story more times than he has changed underwear, a guy that had to get pulled out of a business by police because he went there to complain that the truck in front of him blew a fuse in his own car and demanded to be paid $63 for the fuse......

and he is going to lecture me on "integrity"!!!


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm trying to change the subject agent.  You must not have any evidence.

Here is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.






You don't care for the US Constitution so lawless government means nothign to you.  You have been shown that no legal action can be taken against me that is lawful because of estoppel.  My children are well taken care of, always have been.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html

SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html

BTW, I won the case where the cement truck unloaded concrete with 1" aggregate in front of me on the highway at 55 mph.  The toyota service manager gave me a declaration stating that the ignition fuse on that year and model could break driving over railroad tracks or rough roads.

Then the ten wheeler rolloff truck attacked my corolla, hit me twice, not an accident.

The driver rammed his right from wheel into the drivers door,






Then when I punched it to get away from him he chased me and clipped the left rear fender near the light bezel and the truck rim smeared the corner of the fender.






He had a green card, but didn't speak english and lied.


----------



## Christophera

It appears quite obvious that my opposition has no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns whereas I do have such evidence supporting the existence of the concrete core.

Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

So all they can do is try and change the subject.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It appears quite obvious that my opposition has no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns whereas I do have such evidence supporting the existence of the concrete core.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> So all they can do is try and change the subject.


^^^^ totally fucking DELUSIONAL


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It appears quite obvious that my opposition has no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns whereas I do have such evidence supporting the existence of the concrete core.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> So all they can do is try and change the subject.



clearly you are a fucking moron. (nice car, by the way).

not only do you lie and claim ronertson said something he never said, then you misrepresent oxford, but the two references you use contradict each other!! what a fucking idiot!!!!! 

oxford says "steel and concrete" while you lie and claim robertson says "concrete".

well guess what, deadbeat. ONE OF THEM MUST BE WRONG. its either concrete or its steel and concrete. they cant both be right.

and here is a very small portion of the evidence that proves the WTC had a STEEL CORE.






























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME[/QUOTE]


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears quite obvious that my opposition has no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns whereas I do have such evidence supporting the existence of the concrete core.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> So all they can do is try and change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you are a fucking moron. (nice car, by the way).
> 
> not only do you lie and claim ronertson said something he never said, then you misrepresent oxford, but the two references you use contradict each other!! what a fucking idiot!!!!!
> 
> oxford says "steel and concrete" while you lie and claim robertson says "concrete".
Click to expand...


Glad you like the Corolla.  That one was $60, the one I drive now was free.  You'll love it, its been attacked 3 times.

Can't figure why you post that video of Robertson where he says nothing about the structure.  The compuer generated graphic of the steel core supplanting any real evidence, particularly from 9-11, only demonstrate you have none.






Hull = steel, core = concrete.  Still no independently verifications of the concrete core.  Just your usual spam misrepresentations and errors.  Especially this one.  It does not look into the core, just at the largest columns surrounding the core.






The rest earns the SPAM10 desperate agent award.

Here are are a number of posts that completely identify the exact misrepresentations and errors.

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears quite obvious that my opposition has no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns whereas I do have such evidence supporting the existence of the concrete core.
> 
> Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> So all they can do is try and change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly you are a fucking moron. (nice car, by the way).
> 
> not only do you lie and claim ronertson said something he never said, then you misrepresent oxford, but the two references you use contradict each other!! what a fucking idiot!!!!!
> 
> oxford says "steel and concrete" while you lie and claim robertson says "concrete".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you like the Corolla.  That one was $60, the one I drive now was free.  You'll love it, its been attacked 3 times.
> 
> Can't figure why you post that video of Robertson where he says nothing about the structure.  The compuer generated graphic of the steel core supplanting any real evidence, particularly from 9-11, only demonstrate you have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hull = steel, core = concrete.  Still no independently verifications of the concrete core.  Just your usual spam misrepresentations and errors.  Especially this one.  It does not look into the core, just at the largest columns surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest earns the SPAM10 desperate agent award.
> 
> Here are are a number of posts that completely identify the exact misrepresentations and errors.
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
Click to expand...

the only one spamming this board is YOU, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Glad you like the Corolla.  That one was $60, the one I drive now was free.  You'll love it, its been attacked 3 times.


did your sister that supports you need to give you the 60 bucks for that too? now you have a free car but still no drivers license? wasnt it suspended when you refused to support your own children?



Christophera said:


> Can't figure why you post that video of Robertson where he says nothing about the structure.  The compuer generated graphic of the steel core supplanting any real evidence, particularly from 9-11, only demonstrate you have none.


 its along the same theory as "robertson must have demanded a correction if it was wrong" that you have. robertson doesnt say steel core but the documentary does. so therefore robertson must have said it. same thing with your silly newsweek article that was pulled off the internet because it was wrong. robertson didnt say concrete core. the reporter did. so if you are going to claim the reporter got the info from robertson than the same claim holds true for the documentary.



Christophera said:


> Hull = steel, core = concrete.  Still no independently verifications of the concrete core.  Just your usual spam misrepresentations and errors.  Especially this one.  It does not look into the core, just at the largest columns surrounding the core.


no. it uses the world trade center as an example of what a skyscraper is. it doesnt say it has a concrete core. it still contradicts your claim.



Christophera said:


> The rest earns the SPAM10 desperate agent award.


you still cant refute any of the pictures. you need to refute ALL of them in order to have a concrete core.

the picture above clearly shows blue sky THROUGH the core area on the right side of the pic.

the pic below clearly shows the steel columns of the core on 9/11.





this pic you can see through the steel core to the light coming in through the windows on the right side.





this picture you can see all the way through the core area. all steel. no concrete. spray on fireproofing already in place in the foreground. THERE IS NO CONCRETE CORE!! 





the below pic shows the massive columns of the steel core. you claim they are "elevator guide rail supports"





as you can see by looking at the below pictures, elevator guide rails are bolted directly to a concrete core. there are no "elevator guide rail support" columns nevermind the need for them to be the massive steel columns shown above.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the Corolla.  That one was $60, the one I drive now was free.  You'll love it, its been attacked 3 times.
> 
> 
> 
> did your sister that supports you need to give you the 60 bucks for that too? now you have a free car but still no drivers license? wasnt it suspended when you refused to support your own children?
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure why you post that video of Robertson where he says nothing about the structure.  The compuer generated graphic of the steel core supplanting any real evidence, particularly from 9-11, only demonstrate you have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its along the same theory as "robertson must have demanded a correction if it was wrong" that you have. robertson doesnt say steel core but the documentary does. so therefore robertson must have said it. same thing with your silly newsweek article that was pulled off the internet because it was wrong. robertson didnt say concrete core. the reporter did. so if you are going to claim the reporter got the info from robertson than the same claim holds true for the documentary.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hull = steel, core = concrete.  Still no independently verifications of the concrete core.  Just your usual spam misrepresentations and errors.  Especially this one.  It does not look into the core, just at the largest columns surrounding the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no. it uses the world trade center as an example of what a skyscraper is. it doesnt say it has a concrete core. it still contradicts your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest earns the SPAM10 desperate agent award.
> 
> Here are are a number of posts that completely identify the exact misrepresentations and errors.
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only one spamming this board is YOU, dipshit
Click to expand...




Fizz said:


> as you can see by looking at the below pictures, elevator guide rails are bolted directly to a concrete core. there are no "elevator guide rail support" columns nevermind the need for them to be the massive steel columns shown above.



Of course lawless government is what you support as well as the demise of the US Constitution so you've failed to recognize every violaion of law conducted that deprives Ameircans of the true plans for the Twin towers and all the legal actions I've filed trying to protect Americans.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html

SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html

Of course elevator guide rails are bolted directly to a concrete core when it is small.  The Twins had the largest concrete core ever made.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.






Robertson identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and it is absolutely absurd to suggest that after 3,000 are killed in what was termed a collapse, the engineer of record would allow an error as massive as what you suggest to exist in a globally distributed magazine.

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Robertson identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and it is absolutely absurd to suggest that after 3,000 are killed in what was termed a collapse, the engineer of record would allow an error as massive as what you suggest to exist in a globally distributed magazine.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


and Robertson says that was wrong and he never said it


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and it is absolutely absurd to suggest that after 3,000 are killed in what was termed a collapse, the engineer of record would allow an error as massive as what you suggest to exist in a globally distributed magazine.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> 
> 
> and Robertson says that was wrong and he never said it
Click to expand...


That is nothing you lying sack of pee.  I can lie too just to demonstrate how meaningless your unsupported text is, but there is some truth in it, that you lie.

George Bush told me you were an agent and that you yourself stole the plans as well as allthe photos of the concrete core at construction and would be lying about communicating about Robertson.





*Robertson is verified by Domel* who is verified by the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.[/b]

Nothing like that can be said about anything you present.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and it is absolutely absurd to suggest that after 3,000 are killed in what was termed a collapse, the engineer of record would allow an error as massive as what you suggest to exist in a globally distributed magazine.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> 
> 
> and Robertson says that was wrong and he never said it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can lie
> 
> 
> <removed lies>
Click to expand...

we KNOW you lie


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Robertson says that was wrong and he never said it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can lie
> 
> 
> <removed lies>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we KNOW you lie
Click to expand...


Everybody can.  But you have been exposed.

This part is true.



Christophera said:


> lying about communicating about Robertson



You have never communicated with Leslie Robertson.  Newsweek is correct and verified.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can lie
> 
> 
> <removed lies>
> 
> 
> 
> we KNOW you lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody can.  But you have been exposed.
> 
> This part is true.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> lying about communicating about Robertson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have never communicated with Leslie Robertson.  Newsweek is correct and verified.
Click to expand...

you are the exposed liar and deadbeat
pay your child support you piece of shit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Robertson identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and it is absolutely absurd to suggest that after 3,000 are killed in what was termed a collapse, the engineer of record would allow an error as massive as what you suggest to exist in a globally distributed magazine.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*



where is your proof? robertson isnt quoted. you claim he said it but the article is the words of the writer, not robertson. show proof he said there was a concrete core.

i think the "engineer of record" would be a little busy two days after one of his buildings collapsed. even if he did have time to read the article and even give a shit, what makes you think he DIDNT get the article corrected? the article is no longer available on newsweek's site and in a later article newsweek claims the core is STEEL.

so explain to us in detail how ALL the pictures of the world trade center core were stolen again.... 

we are still waiting to hear how that is even possible.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> Of course lawless government is what you support as well as the demise of the US Constitution so you've failed to recognize every violaion of law conducted that deprives Ameircans of the true plans for the Twin towers and all the legal actions I've filed trying to protect Americans.



the constitution works just fine, thanks. it punishes deadbeat fathers like you that abandon their children. it keeps you from having the privilege of driving on the roads that my tax dollars paid for. when you file crazy lawsuits for ridiculous reasons it throws them out. you arent protecting anyone. you cant even support yourself!! your sister supports you!! stop tying up the legal system with your mental delusions so the rest of us sane americans dont need to pay for your wild hoaxes.

robertson's firm has the plans for the WTC and shares them with people that need them, such as the NIST. your entire guiliani rant is not only untrue but its irrelevant.

your delusions that you are "protecting americans" are a sign that you are seriously mentally ill. 

the last person in the world i would want protecting me of my family is YOU!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Of course lawless government is what you support as well as the demise of the US Constitution so you've failed to recognize every violaion of law conducted that deprives Ameircans of the true plans for the Twin towers and all the legal actions I've filed trying to protect Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the constitution works just fine, thanks. it punishes deadbeat fathers like you
Click to expand...


Not only do you refuse to recognize violations of law concealing the secret methods of mass murder, you think the Consitution has something to do with the deprivations of right Ive' been subjected to.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html

SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Of course lawless government is what you support as well as the demise of the US Constitution so you've failed to recognize every violaion of law conducted that deprives Ameircans of the true plans for the Twin towers and all the legal actions I've filed trying to protect Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the constitution works just fine, thanks. it punishes deadbeat fathers like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only do you refuse to recognize violations of law concealing the secret methods of mass murder, you think the Consitution has something to do with the deprivations of right Ive' been subjected to.
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> 
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
Click to expand...


you moron. you werent deprived of any rights. you received due process and were found to be WRONG.

just like on this thread. you are wrong. you've been proven wrong. you're just too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Christophera

Wrong.  

Anyone that cares about Consitutional right can see that the failure to appear on subpoena is a deprivation of right, agent.






But you only pretend to care about Consitutional rights.

The concrete core is obvious.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Anyone that cares about Consitutional right can see that the failure to appear on subpoena is a deprivation of right, agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you only pretend to care about Consitutional rights.
> 
> The concrete core is obvious.



yeah deadbeat. they should have shown up and stated in front of the court they dont hafve the records.

THAT WAY YOU COULD HAVE MADE AMERICANS THAT ACTUALLY PAY TAXES (this doesnt include you) WASTE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR STUPID FUCKING LAWSUITS.

get a fucking job you lazy, deadbeat, lowlife.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Anyone that cares about Consitutional right can see that the failure to appear on subpoena is a deprivation of right, agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you only pretend to care about Consitutional rights.
> 
> The concrete core is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah deadbeat. they should have shown up and stated in front of the court they dont hafve the records.
> 
> THAT WAY YOU COULD HAVE MADE AMERICANS THAT ACTUALLY PAY TAXES (this doesnt include you) WASTE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR STUPID FUCKING LAWSUITS.
> 
> get a fucking job you lazy, deadbeat, lowlife.
Click to expand...


The sheriffs department implicates the county counsel in a TITLE 42, §1983 "interfering with the appearance of the witness."  You totally fail to observe violations of law, even one enabling the FEMA deception

FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html

SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Anyone that cares about Consitutional right can see that the failure to appear on subpoena is a deprivation of right, agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you only pretend to care about Consitutional rights.
> 
> The concrete core is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah deadbeat. they should have shown up and stated in front of the court they dont hafve the records.
> 
> THAT WAY YOU COULD HAVE MADE AMERICANS THAT ACTUALLY PAY TAXES (this doesnt include you) WASTE EVEN MORE MONEY ON YOUR STUPID FUCKING LAWSUITS.
> 
> get a fucking job you lazy, deadbeat, lowlife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sheriffs department implicates the county counsel in a TITLE 42, §1983 "interfering with the appearance of the witness."  You totally fail to observe violations of law, even one enabling the FEMA deception
> 
> FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> 
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> 
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> 
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
Click to expand...


i love how you quote yourself as proof of what you say. thats just about the most idiotic thing i have ever seen.

you abandoned your kids. you never paid child support. you owe $30,000. a stop payment on a check is irrelevant. arrest records from the 1870s is irrelevant. the fact that your brain is capable of generating enough electricity to allow your lungs to inflate which completely wastes our perfectly good oxygen is simply astounding.


----------



## Fizz

motion to squash denied. sentenced to 195 days in jail.


----------



## KissMy

Here are the actual North Tower blueprint plans floor by floor in original detail. There was NO concrete core in the plans.

No concrete core in any construction photo.

If Christophera is hell bent in conspiracy then focus on why & how the buildings were allowed to be hit.

Also the "evidence" that Christophera relies on is full of obvious errors & mis-statements. Take for instance:   NCSEA/SEERP -bottom of page 5- "The collapse of the structures, along with the collateral damage, produced a pile of debris weighing more than two billion pounds, over 5,000 fatalities and thousands of injured civilians and rescue workers." The real death toll was 2749 not over 5000. The truthers say the toll is even less because many bodies are missing. They also say empty planes hit the buildings.

Stick to hard core facts & not mis-statements & erroneous assessments.


----------



## Fizz

this is just too fucking funny not to share with everyone.....







perhaps the line stating Chris has "no relevant information to support his claim" shows a pattern of making unsubstantiated claims.






and this response to his complaint shows he filed his complaint 120 YEARS too late!! 





 (from irresponsible )


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> motion to squash denied. sentenced to 195 days in jail.



I certainly would not expect an agent working to destroy the Constitution by ignoring rights guaranteed under it to recognize a deprivation of right.

Line 17, - 19 are errors.  State law demands errors be stricken from the record.  The clerk would not stamp the motion to strike "filed" only "recieved".  No order of the court exists on the motion to quash based on estoppel.  The judge is lying in writing and has been doing so on the bench and altering court reporters transcripts, all proven.
FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html






An motion for evidenciary hearing was also only stamped "recieved".  A violation of due process and equal protection of law by a court and a clerk.

Of course the perpetrators who would not want agents recognizing relatively minor deprivations of right by courts upon citizens, would not want agents noticing the enablement of deception keeping methods of mass murder secret.

The Twins had a concrete tubular core.  Just because you have no evidence, stop trying to change the subject moron.


----------



## Fizz

your rights werent deprived. you had your day in court. you were found guilty and sentenced to 195 days in jail. the constitution worked perfectly.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> your rights werent deprived. you had your day in court. you were found guilty and sentenced to 195 days in jail. the constitution worked perfectly.


oh man, they should have held him longer
he is certifiably INSANE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your rights werent deprived. you had your day in court. you were found guilty and sentenced to 195 days in jail. the constitution worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> oh man, they should have held him longer
> he is certifiably INSANE
Click to expand...


The sentence was suspended.  The point is that the charge cannot be Consitutional because of estoppel and the failure to appear on subpoena by the county.






Which is but one of many deprivations of right.

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

Conformed face page of motion to quash, estoppel, never heard that the commissioner erroneously declared denied.

1. The following pleading is in support of the concurently filed MOTON TO QUASH PROCEEDINGS and addresses the consideratons of the equitable estoppel balencing process similar to that used with equitable estoppel as shown with, County of Orange v. Carl D. supra, 76 CA4th at 438, 90 CR2d at 447(See page 3 of MOTION TO QUASH)

2. This pleading applies the inverse balencing to County of Orange v. Carl D. in that the statement "justify any effect upon public interest" could be interpreted in this case as a negative public interest to consider respondent for charges of contempt.

3. Respondent is a proponent for an experimental medical treatment that can reduce public expenditures related to homelessness drugs, alcohol and related medical costs. By observing "justice and right to the individual", the "public interest" of this experimental treatment would have already been manifested by petitioners compliance with law and appearance under subpoena September 8, 1998 (EXHIBIT NINETEEN) by now, or, also by complying further with CALIFORNIA HEALTH AND SAFETY code § 1370.4. EXHIBIT FORTY shows the director of the mental health department began complying with law by making a request to the California state Mental Health Department to administer experimental treatment respondent propose(d)s. The public and respondent have been deprived of this health care since then.

4. Respondent also intended to use the medical information commercially, an element of equitable estoppel lodged inside the major promissory estoppel relating to the medical aspects. EXHIBIT FORTY-TWO shows the respondent attempting to gain the response of the State Department of mental health to the County of Mental Health by a Freedom Of Information Act Request wherein the petitioner did not respond. Granting respondents motion will have some positive effect on public interest.

5. The fact that respondent has sought the medical information, compliance to develop a treatment, perhaps more appropriate than those existing for alcohol and drug recovery, sex offenders, and other disorders, or acting in a way inherently benefiting public interests (SEE EXHIBIT FORTY) and that this "public interest" aspect alone perhaps constitutes "outweighing" the "frustration" (a debt that would have been paid if the petitioner had followed laws) in the "equitable estoppel balancing process".
PRAYER
6. Respondent prays for consideration of the potential positive public interests of the granting of his motion to quash the proceedings or OSC of contempt.

Date;

pro per respondent, Christopher A. Brown,

Of course deprivations of Constitutional right will not be noticed just as the violation of law that enabled the deception conducted by guliani and a NYS superior court judge.

Agents with no evidence are always trying to change the subject from the core of the towers which was CONCRETE.  The east concrete wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your rights werent deprived. you had your day in court. you were found guilty and sentenced to 195 days in jail. the constitution worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> oh man, they should have held him longer
> he is certifiably INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sentence was suspended.  The point is that the charge cannot be Consitutional because of estoppel and the failure to appear on subpoena by the county.
Click to expand...


the sentence being suspended doesnt change the fact you were sentenced to 195 days in jail. it just means you wont serve the time until you fuck up and continue not to pay your child support. and that has already happened so its just a matter of time now until you are in jail.

the charge can be constitutional even if someone doesnt appear. it happens all the time with crazy people such as yourself. did you think you could murder somebody and then subpoena president obama and if he doesnt show up you are found innocent?

it doesnt work that way.

the sheriffs department and the records from the 1800s have no bearing on why you failed to pay the child support you were ordered to pay by the courts. the judge didnt buy your claim that it was relevant and neither would any other sane person. you were found guilty. it was a perfectly legal and constitutional proceeding. of course you have the right to appeal and the courts have the right to review and reject them. thats the way the system works. 

personally, i feel you should be committed because you are a danger to the public.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh man, they should have held him longer
> he is certifiably INSANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sentence was suspended.  The point is that the charge cannot be Consitutional because of estoppel and the failure to appear on subpoena by the county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the sentence being suspended doesnt change the fact you were sentenced to 195 days in jail. it just means you wont serve the time until you fuck up and continue not to pay your child support. and that has already happened so its just a matter of time now until you are in jail.
> 
> the charge can be constitutional even if someone doesnt appear. it happens all the time with crazy people such as yourself. did you think you could murder somebody and then subpoena president obama and if he doesnt show up you are found innocent?
> 
> it doesnt work that way.
> 
> the sheriffs department and the records from the 1800s have no bearing on why you failed to pay the child support you were ordered to pay by the courts. the judge didnt buy your claim that it was relevant and neither would any other sane person. you were found guilty. it was a perfectly legal and constitutional proceeding. of course you have the right to appeal and the courts have the right to review and reject them. thats the way the system works.
> 
> personally, *i feel you should be committed because you are a danger to the public. *
Click to expand...

uh ha


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sentence was suspended.  The point is that the charge cannot be Consitutional because of estoppel and the failure to appear on subpoena by the county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sentence being suspended doesnt change the fact you were sentenced to 195 days in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course due process and equal protection of law mean nothing to you.  The county the failed to appear on subpoena
> is estopped from using the court to collect.  But the court is corrupt.  It cannot legally hear the counties case against me.  It failed to appear because appearance with the subpoenaed documents would have proven that over 1,000 case files are absent from the record and that it should never have had its demurrer granted by the corrupt judge that was inititally assigned.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> But all this is evasion and your efforts to change the subject because you have no evidence.
> 
> Clearly, all of the evidence I present is independently verified. Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> The steel core columns have no independently verified evidence.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Of course due process and equal protection of law mean nothing to you.  The county the failed to appear on subpoena
> is estopped from using the court to collect.  But the court is corrupt.  It cannot legally hear the counties case against me.  It failed to appear because appearance with the subpoenaed documents would have proven that over 1,000 case files are absent from the record and that it should never have had its demurrer granted by the corrupt judge that was inititally assigned.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> But all this is evasion and your efforts to change the subject because you have no evidence.



hey jackass, evidence presented in a case needs to be RELEVANT. there is no fucking way in the world that records from 1876 are relevant to your FAILURE TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT case.

all this is showing how mentally ill you are and your claims of a concrete core is a complete hoax and the claims of a delusional person. you have no evidence. what you claim is evidence doesnt hold up to scrutiny. there a thousands of pictures of the steel core. you dont have a single picture of the concrete core.

end of story. YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course due process and equal protection of law mean nothing to you.  The county the failed to appear on subpoena
> is estopped from using the court to collect.  But the court is corrupt.  It cannot legally hear the counties case against me.  It failed to appear because appearance with the subpoenaed documents would have proven that over 1,000 case files are absent from the record and that it should never have had its demurrer granted by the corrupt judge that was inititally assigned.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> But all this is evasion and your efforts to change the subject because you have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass, evidence presented in a case needs to be RELEVANT. there is no fucking way in the world that records from 1876 are relevant to your FAILURE TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT case.
Click to expand...


If I subpoena records, and they fail to appear, they are estopped from any legal action, period.  Goverment has made citizens a promise to follow laws.  Ther perps will not want you to acknowledge that.  Promisory estoppel prevents any civil legal action against citizens when the deprival or right, failure to follow law effects the issue.

You refuse to recognize violation of law by guiliani and courts  which enables the secret methods of mass murder, so I hardly expect you to recognize deprivations of a citizens rights to equal protection of law.

All this change of subject is because you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.

I prove the concrete core with Newsweek and Robertsons September 13, 2001 article and images from 9-11, which you have none showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.

Rebar surrounding the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course due process and equal protection of law mean nothing to you.  The county the failed to appear on subpoena
> is estopped from using the court to collect.  But the court is corrupt.  It cannot legally hear the counties case against me.  It failed to appear because appearance with the subpoenaed documents would have proven that over 1,000 case files are absent from the record and that it should never have had its demurrer granted by the corrupt judge that was inititally assigned.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> But all this is evasion and your efforts to change the subject because you have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass, evidence presented in a case needs to be RELEVANT. there is no fucking way in the world that records from 1876 are relevant to your FAILURE TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I subpoena records, and they fail to appear, they are estopped from any legal action, period.  Goverment has made citizens a promise to follow laws.  Ther perps will not want you to acknowledge that.  Promisory estoppel prevents any civil legal action against citizens when the deprival or right, failure to follow law effects the issue.
> 
> You refuse to recognize violation of law by guiliani and courts  which enables the secret methods of mass murder, so I hardly expect you to recognize deprivations of a citizens rights to equal protection of law.
> 
> All this change of subject is because you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> I prove the concrete core with Newsweek and Robertsons September 13, 2001 article and images from 9-11, which you have none showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Rebar surrounding the core.
Click to expand...

wrong, dipshit, if you subpoena something that doesnt exist you get NOTHING


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course due process and equal protection of law mean nothing to you.  The county the failed to appear on subpoena
> is estopped from using the court to collect.  But the court is corrupt.  It cannot legally hear the counties case against me.  It failed to appear because appearance with the subpoenaed documents would have proven that over 1,000 case files are absent from the record and that it should never have had its demurrer granted by the corrupt judge that was inititally assigned.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> 
> But all this is evasion and your efforts to change the subject because you have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass, evidence presented in a case needs to be RELEVANT. there is no fucking way in the world that records from 1876 are relevant to your FAILURE TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I subpoena records, and they fail to appear, they are estopped from any legal action, period.  Goverment has made citizens a promise to follow laws.  Ther perps will not want you to acknowledge that.  Promisory estoppel prevents any civil legal action against citizens when the deprival or right, failure to follow law effects the issue.
> 
> You refuse to recognize violation of law by guiliani and courts  which enables the secret methods of mass murder, so I hardly expect you to recognize deprivations of a citizens rights to equal protection of law.
> 
> All this change of subject is because you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> I prove the concrete core with Newsweek and Robertsons September 13, 2001 article and images from 9-11, which you have none showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Rebar surrounding the core.
Click to expand...



*California Evidence Code Section 350* _No evidence is admissible except relevant evidence._

your evidence wasnt relevant. your subpoena isnt valid. GUILTY!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass, evidence presented in a case needs to be RELEVANT. there is no fucking way in the world that records from 1876 are relevant to your FAILURE TO PAY CHILD SUPPORT case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I subpoena records, and they fail to appear, they are estopped from any legal action, period.  Goverment has made citizens a promise to follow laws.  Ther perps will not want you to acknowledge that.  Promisory estoppel prevents any civil legal action against citizens when the deprival or right, failure to follow law effects the issue.
> 
> You refuse to recognize violation of law by guiliani and courts  which enables the secret methods of mass murder, so I hardly expect you to recognize deprivations of a citizens rights to equal protection of law.
> 
> All this change of subject is because you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> I prove the concrete core with Newsweek and Robertsons September 13, 2001 article and images from 9-11, which you have none showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Rebar surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *California Evidence Code Section 350* _No evidence is admissible except relevant evidence._
> 
> your evidence wasnt relevant. your subpoena isnt valid. GUILTY!!!
Click to expand...


You must be stupid to think that a subpoena depends on evidence.  All it needs is an affidavit and a proof of service from an active court case.

Of course the perps would want you to misrepresent whatever it takes to assist in the demise of the Constitution and keeping the methods of mass murder secret.

The concrete core of the towers is proven by independently verified evidence.  

*Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992*






Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You must be stupid to think that a subpoena depends on evidence.  All it needs is an affidavit and a proof of service from an active court case.
> 
> Of course the perps would want you to misrepresent whatever it takes to assist in the demise of the Constitution and keeping the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> The concrete core of the towers is proven by independently verified evidence.
> 
> *Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6



your evidence was completely irrelevant. serving a subpoena for inadmissable evidence is just plain stupid. it didnt work. you are a moron.

there is no concrete core. it isnt independently verified. you claim robertson said something he didnt. you claim oxford says something it doesnt. 

YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be stupid to think that a subpoena depends on evidence.  All it needs is an affidavit and a proof of service from an active court case.
> 
> Of course the perps would want you to misrepresent whatever it takes to assist in the demise of the Constitution and keeping the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> The concrete core of the towers is proven by independently verified evidence.
> 
> *Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your evidence was completely irrelevant. serving a subpoena for inadmissable evidence is just plain stupid. it didnt work. you are a moron.
> 
> there is no concrete core. it isnt independently verified. you claim robertson said something he didnt. you claim oxford says something it doesnt.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
Click to expand...


In reality, the reverse of what agents say is true.

Meaning any subpoena properly filed and served MUST be honored.

Meaning that Newsweek took the correct information from Robertson and published it on September (It is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)

Meaning YOU GOT NOTHING and have posted nothing.

The WTC 2 concrete core.  All of the exterior steel framework is gone.  No steel protrudes from the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be stupid to think that a subpoena depends on evidence.  All it needs is an affidavit and a proof of service from an active court case.
> 
> Of course the perps would want you to misrepresent whatever it takes to assist in the demise of the Constitution and keeping the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> The concrete core of the towers is proven by independently verified evidence.
> 
> *Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your evidence was completely irrelevant. serving a subpoena for inadmissable evidence is just plain stupid. it didnt work. you are a moron.
> 
> there is no concrete core. it isnt independently verified. you claim robertson said something he didnt. you claim oxford says something it doesnt.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality, the reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> Meaning any subpoena properly filed and served MUST be honored.
> 
> Meaning that Newsweek took the correct information from Robertson and published it on September (It is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> Meaning YOU GOT NOTHING and have posted nothing.
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.  All of the exterior steel framework is gone.  No steel protrudes from the core.
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, you can subpoena Marie Antoinette, and if she doesnt show up you dont win by default because shes DEAD you dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your evidence was completely irrelevant. serving a subpoena for inadmissable evidence is just plain stupid. it didnt work. you are a moron.
> 
> there is no concrete core. it isnt independently verified. you claim robertson said something he didnt. you claim oxford says something it doesnt.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> Meaning any subpoena properly filed and served MUST be honored.
> 
> Meaning that Newsweek took the correct information from Robertson and published it on September (It is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> Meaning YOU GOT NOTHING and have posted nothing.
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.  All of the exterior steel framework is gone.  No steel protrudes from the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dipshit, you can subpoena Marie Antoinette, and if she doesnt show up you dont win by default because shes DEAD you dumbfuck
Click to expand...


But I subpoenaed the custodian of records at the Santa Barbara county jail and the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness and told the witness to lie in the letter admitting to failure to appear.

This declaration states that the subpoenaed documents were in the counties possesion one year before.






Not Marie Antoinette.

And the fact you have no evidence is really obvious.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, the reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> Meaning any subpoena properly filed and served MUST be honored.
> 
> Meaning that Newsweek took the correct information from Robertson and published it on September (It is not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered, Newsweek would NOT make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would NOT demand, and recieve a correction)
> 
> Meaning YOU GOT NOTHING and have posted nothing.
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.  All of the exterior steel framework is gone.  No steel protrudes from the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, you can subpoena Marie Antoinette, and if she doesnt show up you dont win by default because shes DEAD you dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I subpoenaed the custodian of records at the Santa Barbara county jail and the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness and told the witness to lie in the letter admitting to failure to appear.
> 
> This declaration states that the subpoenaed documents were in the counties possesion one year before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Marie Antoinette.
> 
> And the fact you have no evidence is really obvious.
Click to expand...

the county says those records do not exist
and, what the fuck would those records have to do with you failing to pay your child support
since they were not relevant it didnt matter


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> But I subpoenaed the custodian of records at the Santa Barbara county jail and the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness and told the witness to lie in the letter admitting to failure to appear.
> 
> This declaration states that the subpoenaed documents were in the counties possesion one year before.




but.....

but.....

but....

you are full of excuses. nothing but excuses.

the fact is your evidence from 1876 wasnt relevant to your child support case. only relevant evidence is admissible by law. it doesnt matter if they showed in court or not as the evidence wouldnt have been admissible. its irrelevant.


----------



## Christophera

Clearly, if you must fail to read and to recognize Consitutional rights and facts, it is because you have no evidence of the steel core columns.  The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete core.






And all of the independently verified evidence shows this.

How does it feel to be exposed lying to support secret methods of mass murder?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly, if you must fail to read and to recognize Consitutional rights and facts, it is because you have no evidence of the steel core columns.  The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> And all of the independently verified evidence shows this.
> 
> How does it feel to be exposed lying to support secret methods of mass murder?


you have ZERO evidence
just your fucking delusions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Clearly, if you must fail to read and to recognize Consitutional rights and facts, it is because you have no evidence of the steel core columns.  The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> And all of the independently verified evidence shows this.
> 
> How does it feel to be exposed lying to support secret methods of mass murder?



your constitutional rights werent violated.

YOU DIDNT PAY CHILD SUPPORT FOR OVER A DOZEN YEARS AND GOT CAUGHT.

you made some stupid excuse about 1876 and the evidence was irrelevant and not admissible. 

the twin towers has a steel core independently verified here:

"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here

and here... (notice it is newsweek after they removed your incorrect article)
"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com

and here.....
"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com

and here....
"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 

"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 

and there are nice clear photos of the steel core... unlike your pictures of smoke and shadows and delusional claims of a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

SPAM11

You are so owned.  You are NOT showing core columns.  Only interior box columns which surrounded the core or elevator guide rail support steel.

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> SPAM11
> 
> You are so owned.  You are NOT showing core columns.  Only interior box columns which surrounded the core or elevator guide rail support steel.



no, you fucking moron. the steel columns ARE the core. there is no concrete you fucking deadbeat idiot.

you can not show even ONE picture of your concrete core. not a single one. you have changed your story more often than you change underwear. you make claims and show nothing t oback it up. where is your documentation showing the core columns were really "elevator guide rail supports"?? where is your documentation that the butt plates were too weak, even though they were welded?? where is your documentation that the concrete core that you claim exists was poured several feet below the steel structure? where is any proof of any of the shit you make up??

YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM11
> 
> You are so owned.  You are NOT showing core columns.  Only interior box columns which surrounded the core or elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you fucking moron. the steel columns ARE the core. there is no concrete
Click to expand...


Since you cannot show them in the core area on 9-11 when they cannot be misrepresented, and the concrete is shown many times, while independent authority confirms them consistent with all images, 

You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US constitution.

Americans grieving mean nothing to you.






and the suffering all Americans are about to enter into because of unjust wars called as revenge for the secret mass murder conducted by the infiltrators of the US government is DIRECTLY caused by the treason of you and your kind.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM11
> 
> You are so owned.  You are NOT showing core columns.  Only interior box columns which surrounded the core or elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you fucking moron. the steel columns ARE the core. there is no concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <deleted delusional BULLSHIT>
Click to expand...

you need to seek out professional help and FAST


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show them in the core area on 9-11 when they cannot be misrepresented, and the concrete is shown many times, while independent authority confirms them consistent with all images,
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US constitution.
> 
> Americans grieving mean nothing to you.
> 
> and the suffering all Americans are about to enter into because of unjust wars called as revenge for the secret mass murder conducted by the infiltrators of the US government is DIRECTLY caused by the treason of you and your kind.



answer the fucking questions, jackass.

the constitution has nothing to do with whether the core was steel or concrete. dont you think that if there really was a concrete core and this massive cover up that you would be swimming with the fishes by now?

every picture you show that claims it is a concrete core shows a steel core. you show them all the time. you are just delusional and think smoke is concrete.

so answer the fucking questions. 

where is your documentation showing the core columns were really "elevator guide rail supports"?? 

where is your documentation that the butt plates were too weak, even though they were welded?? 

where is your documentation that the concrete core that you claim exists was poured several feet below the steel structure? 

where is any proof of any of the shit you make up??


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot show them in the core area on 9-11 when they cannot be misrepresented, and the concrete is shown many times, while independent authority confirms them consistent with all images,
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US constitution.
> 
> Americans grieving mean nothing to you.
> 
> and the suffering all Americans are about to enter into because of unjust wars called as revenge for the secret mass murder conducted by the infiltrators of the US government is DIRECTLY caused by the treason of you and your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answer the fucking questions
Click to expand...


You cannot show stel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because the steel core columns did not exist.  I can show concrete.  The west concrete shear wall of WTC 1 on the left and the spire on the right.  An interior box columns, one of 24 outside the concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot show them in the core area on 9-11 when they cannot be misrepresented, and the concrete is shown many times, while independent authority confirms them consistent with all images,
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US constitution.
> 
> Americans grieving mean nothing to you.
> 
> and the suffering all Americans are about to enter into because of unjust wars called as revenge for the secret mass murder conducted by the infiltrators of the US government is DIRECTLY caused by the treason of you and your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answer the fucking questions
Click to expand...


You cannot show stel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because the steel core columns did not exist.  I can show concrete.  The west concrete shear wall of WTC 1 on the left and the spire on the right.  An interior box columns, one of 24 outside the concrete core.






Steel inside the core is elevator guide rail support steel as is seen by the butt plates on the tops of the supports left and right of the central crane.






Butt plates are way too weak for core columns joints.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot show them in the core area on 9-11 when they cannot be misrepresented, and the concrete is shown many times, while independent authority confirms them consistent with all images,
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US constitution.
> 
> Americans grieving mean nothing to you.
> 
> and the suffering all Americans are about to enter into because of unjust wars called as revenge for the secret mass murder conducted by the infiltrators of the US government is DIRECTLY caused by the treason of you and your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answer the fucking questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot show stel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because the steel core columns did not exist.  I can show concrete.  The west concrete shear wall of WTC 1 on the left and the spire on the right.  An interior box columns, one of 24 outside the concrete core.
Click to expand...


you fucking moron. the picture you just posted shows the steel core on 9/11. all i need to do to show the steel core on 9/11 is quote you!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Here you go Chris. Another posted response from Leslie Robertson from another person who had written him. This was written by Robertson on the 2nd of February.



			
				Leslie Robertson said:
			
		

> My response to your query comes with the preamble I am the Engineer-of-Record for the structure of the two towers of the World Trade Center. That is, I was the Chief Engineer for the design of both of the towers, and all of the drawings carry my professional seal and signature. Further, I was in responsible charge of our quality assurance operations for the construction work and, subsequent to the construction, of our on-going designs for structural alterations.
> 
> From time to time persons have written to me stating that the two towers were constructed with reinforced concrete cores. Without reservation I am able to state that, for the both of the two towers:
> 
> - From the very earliest inception of structural design, concrete cores were not considered as a viable option.
> 
> - The architects (including Mr. Minoru Yamasaki) and our client, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, never asked that concrete cores be incorporated into the design or the construction of the toweres.
> 
> - From the lowest basement to the roof, concrete cores were never shown in the drawings for the design or for the construction of the two towers.
> 
> - Concrete cores were not constructed.
> 
> - Evidence of concrete cores cannot be found in construction photographs.
> 
> - Following the tragic events of September 11, debris from concrete cores was not found in the field.
> 
> Irresponsible persons have generated material, even a letter falsely purported to have been signed by me, indicating that concrete cores were a part of the World Trade Center. The motives for such assertions is beyond my ken.
> 
> Of course, responsible persons, perhaps without a proper choice of words, may state or may have stated that concrete cores were a part of the design and/or construction of the two towers. Such statements are not based on fact. Where by responsible persons, I can only believe that such statements were or are made incidental to the discussion and without the intention of certifying in any way that concrete cores were in any way a part of the design or the construction of either of the two towers.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Leslie Earl Robertson, P.E., S.E., Chartered Engineer (U.K. and Ireland)
> 
> First Class Architect and Engineer (Japan)



Not only has he written me, but others as well.

I suggest that you contact Robertson yourself, question him, and post your answers. You have yet to do that because you are spineless, sniveling little coward who KNOWS what the answer is to this concrete core issue, yet you want to keep what little internet fame you have so you continue to tell lies.

Truly sad.

You are DONE.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Here you go Chris. Another posted response from Leslie Robertson from another person who had written him. This was written by Robertson on the 2nd of February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Robertson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My response to your query comes with the preamble I am the Engineer-of-Record for the structure of the two towers of the World Trade Center. That is, I was the Chief Engineer for the design of both of the towers, and all of the drawings carry my professional seal and signature. Further, I was in responsible charge of our quality assurance operations for the construction work and, subsequent to the construction, of our on-going designs for structural alterations.
> 
> From time to time persons have written to me stating that the two towers were constructed with reinforced concrete cores. Without reservation I am able to state that, for the both of the two towers:
> 
> - From the very earliest inception of structural design, concrete cores were not considered as a viable option.
> 
> - The architects (including Mr. Minoru Yamasaki) and our client, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, never asked that concrete cores be incorporated into the design or the construction of the toweres.
> 
> - From the lowest basement to the roof, concrete cores were never shown in the drawings for the design or for the construction of the two towers.
> 
> - Concrete cores were not constructed.
> 
> - Evidence of concrete cores cannot be found in construction photographs.
> 
> - Following the tragic events of September 11, debris from concrete cores was not found in the field.
> 
> Irresponsible persons have generated material, even a letter falsely purported to have been signed by me, indicating that concrete cores were a part of the World Trade Center. The motives for such assertions is beyond my ken.
> 
> Of course, responsible persons, perhaps without a proper choice of words, may state or may have stated that concrete cores were a part of the design and/or construction of the two towers. Such statements are not based on fact. Where by responsible persons, I can only believe that such statements were or are made incidental to the discussion and without the intention of certifying in any way that concrete cores were in any way a part of the design or the construction of either of the two towers.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Leslie Earl Robertson, P.E., S.E., Chartered Engineer (U.K. and Ireland)
> 
> First Class Architect and Engineer (Japan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only has he written me, but others as well.
> 
> I suggest that you contact Robertson yourself, question him, and post your answers. You have yet to do that because you are spineless, sniveling little coward who KNOWS what the answer is to this concrete core issue, yet you want to keep what little internet fame you have so you continue to tell lies.
> 
> Truly sad.
> 
> You are DONE.
Click to expand...


thanks for posting this. my email from him was similar except it had a line concerning what i believe to be chris's mental state. given chris's propensity to filing silly lawsuits i do not wish to post robertson's email. my makes the same points as your email does so i have no doubt it is actually from robertson. i actually feel sorry for the guy as constantly being reminded that one of his wonderful designs ended with such a tragic event and he keeps getting reminded of it over and over again.

i have no doubt that chris has emailed robertson on several occasions given that chris has stated he tried to contact the victim's families repeatedly. (what a psycho!!). obviously robertson would tell him the same thing he told us. i'm sure chris has some stupid excuses for robertson as chris always does. i'm sure the excuses make as much sense as the claims all construction photos were "cleansed" from the internet.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Chris. Another posted response from Leslie Robertson from another person who had written him. This was written by Robertson on the 2nd of February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Robertson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My response to your query comes with the preamble I am the Engineer-of-Record for the structure of the two towers of the World Trade Center. That is, I was the Chief Engineer for the design of both of the towers, and all of the drawings carry my professional seal and signature. Further, I was in responsible charge of our quality assurance operations for the construction work and, subsequent to the construction, of our on-going designs for structural alterations.
> 
> From time to time persons have written to me stating that the two towers were constructed with reinforced concrete cores. Without reservation I am able to state that, for the both of the two towers:
> 
> - From the very earliest inception of structural design, concrete cores were not considered as a viable option.
> 
> - The architects (including Mr. Minoru Yamasaki) and our client, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, never asked that concrete cores be incorporated into the design or the construction of the toweres.
> 
> - From the lowest basement to the roof, concrete cores were never shown in the drawings for the design or for the construction of the two towers.
> 
> - Concrete cores were not constructed.
> 
> - Evidence of concrete cores cannot be found in construction photographs.
> 
> - Following the tragic events of September 11, debris from concrete cores was not found in the field.
> 
> *Irresponsible persons have generated material, even a letter falsely purported to have been signed by me, indicating that concrete cores were a part of the World Trade Center.* The motives for such assertions is beyond my ken.
> 
> Of course, responsible persons, perhaps without a proper choice of words, may state or may have stated that concrete cores were a part of the design and/or construction of the two towers. Such statements are not based on fact. Where by responsible persons, I can only believe that such statements were or are made incidental to the discussion and without the intention of certifying in any way that concrete cores were in any way a part of the design or the construction of either of the two towers.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Leslie Earl Robertson, P.E., S.E., Chartered Engineer (U.K. and Ireland)
> 
> First Class Architect and Engineer (Japan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only has he written me, but others as well.
> 
> I suggest that you contact Robertson yourself, question him, and post your answers. You have yet to do that because you are spineless, sniveling little coward who KNOWS what the answer is to this concrete core issue, yet you want to keep what little internet fame you have so you continue to tell lies.
> 
> Truly sad.
> 
> You are DONE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for posting this. my email from him was similar except it had a line concerning what i believe to be chris's mental state. given chris's propensity to filing silly lawsuits i do not wish to post robertson's email. my makes the same points as your email does so i have no doubt it is actually from robertson. i actually feel sorry for the guy as constantly being reminded that one of his wonderful designs ended with such a tragic event and he keeps getting reminded of it over and over again.
> 
> i have no doubt that chris has emailed robertson on several occasions given that chris has stated he tried to contact the victim's families repeatedly. (what a psycho!!). obviously robertson would tell him the same thing he told us. i'm sure chris has some stupid excuses for robertson as chris always does. i'm sure the excuses make as much sense as the claims all construction photos were "cleansed" from the internet.
Click to expand...

that sounds like a troofer moron for sure
and Christopher A Brown


----------



## Christophera

*Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
*

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6






August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.

*Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.*

The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> *
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> 
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.
> 
> *Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.*
> 
> The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area on 9-11.


more lies


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> *
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> 
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.
> 
> *Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.*
> 
> The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more lies
Click to expand...


Null post agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> *
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> 
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.
> 
> *Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.*
> 
> The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> more lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Null post agent.
Click to expand...

every post you make is a null post


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> every post you make is a null post



When evidence that is valid is posted, a vild post is created.

Leslie Robertson was interviewd by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and the concrete core is identified.

No, fake email that gumjob posts supposedly from Robertson has no validity in comparision.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> every post you make is a null post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When evidence that is valid is posted, a vild post is created.
> 
> Leslie Robertson was interviewd by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and the concrete core is identified.
> 
> No, fake email that gumjob posts supposedly from Robertson has no validity in comparision.
Click to expand...

when you post actual evidence(and not your delusions) it will be the first time


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> every post you make is a null post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When evidence that is valid is posted, a vaild post is created.
> 
> Leslie Robertson was interviewd by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and the concrete core is identified.
> 
> No, fake email that gumjob posts supposedly from Robertson has no validity in comparision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you post actual evidence(and not your delusions) it will be the first time
Click to expand...


Null post agent.

This is the concrete core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When evidence that is valid is posted, a vaild post is created.
> 
> Leslie Robertson was interviewd by Newsweek on September 13, 2001 and the concrete core is identified.
> 
> No, fake email that gumjob posts supposedly from Robertson has no validity in comparision.
> 
> 
> 
> when you post actual evidence(and not your delusions) it will be the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Null post agent.
> 
> This is the concrete core of WTC 2.
Click to expand...

no, the is a backlit photo of a dust cloud that shows ZERO concrete


if you want to prove a concrete core, you need CONSTRUCTION PHOTOS
and since none exist, you are nothing but a delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you post actual evidence(and not your delusions) it will be the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Null post agent.
> 
> This is the concrete core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, the is a backlit photo of a dust cloud that shows ZERO concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is true.  The image only shows concrete.  No steel is visible.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to prove a concrete core, you need CONSTRUCTION PHOTOS
> and since none exist, you are nothing but a delusional fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods would want you to say.  The fact is that guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding and all the photos of concrete at construction were in there.  The Guardian site was also raided and I actually saw one image of the WTC 1 concrete core standing with no steel around it.  Then some months later it was gone.
> 
> *Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes,*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

the definition of insanity is repeating the same shit over and over and expecting a different outcome.


there was no concrete core. your quotes have already been proven to be either misrepresentations or just flat out wrong. you have no pictures of a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> the definition of insanity is repeating the same shit over and over and expecting a different outcome.



The perpetrators of mass murder would appreciate your work.

Insanity is not posting the same evidence over and over which is what I'm forced to do because you respond with the same shit over and over.  Not substance.  If you were not a traitor you would be insane.

This IS the concrete tubular core structure of WTC 2.






And it IS independently verified, clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## manu1959

the construction photos clearly show a steel core ... no rebar cages....i call bullshit....


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> the construction photos clearly show a steel core ... no rebar cages....i call bullshit....



The construction photos are misrepresented by the misinformation psyops.  The steel inthe core is "elevator guide rails support steel" as can easily bee seen by the "butt plates" at around the 5th floor of WTC 2 left and right of the central crane.






only a deep fillet weld will have enough strength to join sections of "core column".






Butt plates allow the extended steel to be shifted by elongating holes with a torch and tilted with shims.  It is very important for elevator guide rails to be perfectly plumb so the steel they are fastened too must be as close as possible.


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the construction photos clearly show a steel core ... no rebar cages....i call bullshit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos are misrepresented by the misinformation psyops.  The steel inthe core is "elevator guide rails support steel" as can easily bee seen by the "butt plates" at around the 5th floor of WTC 2 left and right of the central crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a deep fillet weld will have enough strength to join sections of "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates allow the extended steel to be shifted by elongating holes with a torch and tilted with shims.
Click to expand...


where is your engineering or architectural or construction degree from.....elevator guide rails are smaller than train tracks....don't see a rebar cage anywhere in that photo.....btw the elevator guide rails are installed after the concrete is poured not before.....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the construction photos clearly show a steel core ... no rebar cages....i call bullshit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos are misrepresented by the misinformation psyops.  The steel inthe core is "elevator guide rails support steel" as can easily bee seen by the "butt plates" at around the 5th floor of WTC 2 left and right of the central crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a deep fillet weld will have enough strength to join sections of "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates allow the extended steel to be shifted by elongating holes with a torch and tilted with shims.  It is very important for elevator guide rails to be perfectly plumb so the steel they are fastened too must be as close as possible.
Click to expand...


where is your documentation proving that the columns shown are elevator guide rail supports?

or are we just supposed to take the word of a convicted criminal that never paid child support?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the construction photos clearly show a steel core ... no rebar cages....i call bullshit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos are misrepresented by the misinformation psyops.  The steel inthe core is "elevator guide rails support steel" as can easily bee seen by the "butt plates" at around the 5th floor of WTC 2 left and right of the central crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a deep fillet weld will have enough strength to join sections of "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates allow the extended steel to be shifted by elongating holes with a torch and tilted with shims.  It is very important for elevator guide rails to be perfectly plumb so the steel they are fastened too must be as close as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where is your documentation proving that the columns shown are elevator guide rail supports?
Click to expand...


Any person knowing structural steel can confirm that butt plates have very little lateral strength.  But the perpetrators of mass murder would not want that obvious fact to be realized.



Fizz said:


> or are we just supposed to take the word of a convicted criminal that never paid child support?



My Consitutional rights were violated by the counties failure to appear on subpoena.    I filed a motion to quash based on estoppel that was never heard then the commissioner lied about it in a declaration opposing disqualification, said it was hear then denied.

Then a clerk refused to FILE motion to strike the erroneous declaration and would only samp it recieved.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos are misrepresented by the misinformation psyops.  The steel inthe core is "elevator guide rails support steel" as can easily bee seen by the "butt plates" at around the 5th floor of WTC 2 left and right of the central crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a deep fillet weld will have enough strength to join sections of "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates allow the extended steel to be shifted by elongating holes with a torch and tilted with shims.  It is very important for elevator guide rails to be perfectly plumb so the steel they are fastened too must be as close as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation proving that the columns shown are elevator guide rail supports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any person knowing structural steel can confirm that butt plates have very little lateral strength.  But the perpetrators of mass murder would not want that obvious fact to be realized.
Click to expand...


slow down there, jackass. you are getting ahead of yourself. before you start talking about how strong butt plates are you need to prove that those columns are elevator guide rail supports. where is your documentation to back that up?



Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> or are we just supposed to take the word of a convicted criminal that never paid child support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Consitutional rights were violated by the counties failure to appear on subpoena.    I filed a motion to quash based on estoppel that was never heard then the commissioner lied about it in a declaration opposing disqualification, said it was hear then denied.
> 
> Then a clerk refused to FILE motion to strike the erroneous declaration and would only samp it recieved.
Click to expand...


you have excuses for everything.

the court found you guilty. end of story.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation proving that the columns shown are elevator guide rail supports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any person knowing structural steel can confirm that butt plates have very little lateral strength.  But the perpetrators of mass murder would not want that obvious fact to be realized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> slow down there, jackass. you are getting ahead of yourself. before you start talking about how strong butt plates are you need to prove that those columns are elevator guide rail supports. where is your documentation to back that up?
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> or are we just supposed to take the word of a convicted criminal that never paid child support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Consitutional rights were violated by the counties failure to appear on subpoena.    I filed a motion to quash based on estoppel that was never heard then the commissioner lied about it in a declaration opposing disqualification, said it was hear then denied.
> 
> Then a clerk refused to FILE motion to strike the erroneous declaration and would only samp it recieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have excuses for everything.
> 
> the court found you guilty. end of story.
Click to expand...


The court cannot lawfully do that because of estoppel.  A commissioner cannot lawfully make a final decision.

An agent working for the perpetrators of mass murder cannot recognize violations of law and Constitutional right and serve its master in treason.

An empty core area right of what can only be rebar.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The court cannot lawfully do that because of estoppel.  A commissioner cannot lawfully make a final decision.
> 
> An agent working for the perpetrators of mass murder cannot recognize violations of law and Constitutional right and serve its master in treason.
> 
> An empty core area right of what can only be rebar.



a court cant legally render a guilty verdict?!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahaha!!!!!

you've said some pretty funny things but thats definitely the funniest!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any person knowing structural steel can confirm that butt plates have very little lateral strength.  But the perpetrators of mass murder would not want that obvious fact to be realized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slow down there, jackass. you are getting ahead of yourself. before you start talking about how strong butt plates are you need to prove that those columns are elevator guide rail supports. where is your documentation to back that up?
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Consitutional rights were violated by the counties failure to appear on subpoena.    I filed a motion to quash based on estoppel that was never heard then the commissioner lied about it in a declaration opposing disqualification, said it was hear then denied.
> 
> Then a clerk refused to FILE motion to strike the erroneous declaration and would only samp it recieved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have excuses for everything.
> 
> the court found you guilty. end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The court cannot lawfully do that because of estoppel.  A commissioner cannot lawfully make a final decision.
> 
> An agent working for the perpetrators of mass murder cannot recognize violations of law and Constitutional right and serve its master in treason.
> 
> An empty core area right of what can only be rebar.
Click to expand...

since you are the furthest thing from truth, it has NOTHING to do with you 
you convict

Estoppel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court cannot lawfully do that because of estoppel.  A commissioner cannot lawfully make a final decision.
> 
> An agent working for the perpetrators of mass murder cannot recognize violations of law and Constitutional right and serve its master in treason.
> 
> An empty core area right of what can only be rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a court cant legally render a guilty verdict?!!!!
Click to expand...


Only lawfully, but you are not interested in lawful courts, or you would have taken exception to the one that let  guiliani take the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding  UNLAWFULLY.

Why don't you have the official plans if guilianis act does not deprive you of fact?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> slow down there, jackass. you are getting ahead of yourself. before you start talking about how strong butt plates are you need to prove that those columns are elevator guide rail supports. where is your documentation to back that up?
> 
> 
> 
> you have excuses for everything.
> 
> the court found you guilty. end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The court cannot lawfully do that because of estoppel.  A commissioner cannot lawfully make a final decision.
> 
> An agent working for the perpetrators of mass murder cannot recognize violations of law and Constitutional right and serve its master in treason.
> 
> An empty core area right of what can only be rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you are the furthest thing from truth, it has NOTHING to do with you
> you convict
> 
> Estoppel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


From your link.

*Promissory estoppel

The doctrine of promissory estoppel prevents one party from withdrawing a promise made to a second party if the latter has reasonably relied on that promise. There is no need for the reliance to be to the detriment of the promisee.*

Taking an official position includes a promise to follow laws.  Redundantly the "oath of office" gets more personal.

But the perpetrators would not want you to recognize lawful performance or unlawful performance by government .  They want the Constitution gone, and you work to help them.


----------



## Fizz

your just fucking crazy.....


and a deadbeat dad. prove you paid your court ordered child support then when can start worrying about oaths of office.

fucking child abandoning moron.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> your just fucking crazy.....



You and the perpetrators of mass murder wish!



Fizz said:


> and a deadbeat dad. prove you paid your court ordered child support then when can start worrying about oaths of office.
> 
> fucking child abandoning moron.








Of couse they had the records a year earlier so the county counsel induced the custodian of records to lie.






It was the county who failed to appear on subpoena and enabled the secrecy that mass murder is conducted behind.  That also deprived me of major income as well as information useful in getting medical care for myself, my children and friends, as well as thousands of citizens.

But you protect unlawful government and hate the Constitution, so that won't mean much.

Meanwhile you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.

But I do and FEMA deceived NIST.


----------



## Christophera

Clearly, the ruling evidence is always INDEPENDENTLY verified.
_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly, the ruling evidence is always INDEPENDENTLY verified.
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


and all lies
christopher a brown the fucktard


----------



## Fizz

this is a concrete core.





this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> this is a concrete core.



In the new WTC 7 rebuild with a concrete core the steel was erected ahead of the concrete casting.
http://www.structuremag.org/article.aspx?articleID=834
*The steel-first approach further challenged the structural engineers, Bart Sullivan contended, with the integration of the two structural lateral systems in steel and concrete. Additionally, without the core in place to stabilize the steel framing, the issue of stabilizing the building during construction was a concern since the main lateral resisting system and the large floor openings required for the ACS created a situation where the floor diaphragms would be discontinuous. To solve these problems, Bart explained in detail the structural solutions to maintain the continuity of the floor diaphragm by using embedded link beams to behave compositely with the concrete core walls, and temporary perimeter bracing to stabilize the building during construction.*

That is a concrete core being built ahead of the steel structure.  Here is the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






If that is a steel core being built then show your knowledge of the steel structure and building techniques by naming the nmbered tructures shown during construction.  You've already failed at this several times.  We await your continued failure.



Fizz said:


> this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Agent, you are failing and have failed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the new WTC 7 rebuild with a concrete core the steel was erected ahead of the concrete casting.
> STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center
> *The steel-first approach further challenged the structural engineers, Bart Sullivan contended, with the integration of the two structural lateral systems in steel and concrete. Additionally, without the core in place to stabilize the steel framing, the issue of stabilizing the building during construction was a concern since the main lateral resisting system and the large floor openings required for the ACS created a situation where the floor diaphragms would be discontinuous. To solve these problems, Bart explained in detail the structural solutions to maintain the continuity of the floor diaphragm by using embedded link beams to behave compositely with the concrete core walls, and temporary perimeter bracing to stabilize the building during construction.*
> 
> That is a concrete core being built ahead of the steel structure.  Here is the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is a steel core being built then show your knowledge of the steel structure and building techniques by naming the nmbered tructures shown during construction.  You've already failed at this several times.  We await your continued failure.
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the STEEL core being built at the world trade center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent, you are failing and have failed.
Click to expand...


nobody is talking about the new WTC7 you fucking moron!!  that pic isnt even in new york.

the twin towers had a steel core. you cant show any pictures of a concrete core during construction. NOT ONE!!!!

all you have is smoke and shadows on 9/11 and you idiotically claim its concrete without any proof at all.

where are your concrete core pictures under constructions?


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> slow down there, jackass. you are getting ahead of yourself. before you start talking about how strong butt plates are you need to prove that those columns are elevator guide rail supports. where is your documentation to back that up?
> 
> 
> 
> you have excuses for everything.
> 
> the court found you guilty. end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The court cannot lawfully do that because of estoppel.  A commissioner cannot lawfully make a final decision.
> 
> An agent working for the perpetrators of mass murder cannot recognize violations of law and Constitutional right and serve its master in treason.
> 
> An empty core area right of what can only be rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since you are the furthest thing from truth, it has NOTHING to do with you
> you convict
> 
> Estoppel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


what did he do?  beat Rhianna again?


----------



## Fizz

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court cannot lawfully do that because of estoppel.  A commissioner cannot lawfully make a final decision.
> 
> An agent working for the perpetrators of mass murder cannot recognize violations of law and Constitutional right and serve its master in treason.
> 
> An empty core area right of what can only be rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> since you are the furthest thing from truth, it has NOTHING to do with you
> you convict
> 
> Estoppel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did he do?  beat Rhianna again?
Click to expand...


didnt pay child support since the early 90s.

his excuse is that somebody blinked at him. (no, i am not kidding)


----------



## Christophera

Agents elvi and fiz ignore violation of state law enabling the secret means of mass murder.

They refuse to notice that guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding in a case of mass murder. 

Familes need closure and an end to the uses of their loves ones death to conduct war while impoverishing a nation and threatening them with tyranny.  We all do, 'cept for agents. 










Agents consistently refuse to notice the deprivation of anyones Constitutional rights.

FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

Meaning the "Failure to appear on Subpoena by a governmental entity in a civil case regarding governmental neglect of vital records, means nothing to agents.






All citizens deprived of vital knowledge regarding 86% of our mental capacity, 'cept for agents, they have none.

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents elvi and fiz ignore violation of state law enabling the secret means of mass murder.
> 
> They refuse to notice that guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding in a case of mass murder.



not only do we refuse to notice it. we really dont give a fuck. guilianni and the documents have nothing to do with the mass murder caused by 19 muslim hijackers.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents elvi and fiz ignore violation of state law enabling the secret means of mass murder.
> 
> They refuse to notice that guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding in a case of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not only do we refuse to notice it. we really dont give a fuck. guilianni and the documents have nothing to do with the mass murder caused by 19 muslim hijackers.
Click to expand...


The plans in the WTC documents of the towers were needed by NIST to perform an analysis of collapse.  But, as agents, you don't care that the fact NIST did not know the correct design or dimensions of the structure invaildates the analysis.

FEMA told them it looked like this.






When on 9-11 this was all that was seen in the core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> not only do we refuse to notice it. we really dont give a fuck. guilianni and the documents have nothing to do with the mass murder caused by 19 muslim hijackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plans in the WTC documents of the towers were needed by NIST to perform an analysis of collapse.  But, as agents, you don't care that the fact NIST did not know the correct design or dimensions of the structure invaildates the analysis.
> 
> FEMA told them it looked like this.
Click to expand...


the NIST got the plans from the architect, Robertson. go look at his website. you've only been told this a hundred times you fucking moron.


----------



## Christophera

Considering your last lie, 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

We can expect nothing backing that up.

A concrete tube. The core of WTC 2.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Considering your last lie,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> We can expect nothing backing that up.



what the fuck are you talking about? you are delusional. i never said i had a link to the plans for the towers. i said Robertson has the actual plans. he shared them with FEMA. your entire guiliani rant is irrelevant. what the fuck is wrong with you?!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your last lie,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> We can expect nothing backing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about? you are delusional. i never said i had a link to the plans for the towers. i said Robertson has the actual plans. he shared them with FEMA. your entire guiliani rant is irrelevant. what the fuck is wrong with you?!!
Click to expand...

the links are out there
i have given him links before, he then claims i never did
he is a pathological LIAR


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your last lie,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> We can expect nothing backing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about? you are delusional. i never said i had a link to the plans for the towers. i said Robertson has the actual plans. he shared them with FEMA. your entire guiliani rant is irrelevant. what the fuck is wrong with you?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the links are out there
> i have given him links before, he then claims i never did
> he is a pathological LIAR
Click to expand...


he's just seriously fucked up in the head.

he claims the $30,000 in child support he never paid was because somebody blinked at him and his proof is some paper from 1876.

this is all perfectly logical to him.

thats really fucked up.


----------



## Christophera

Agents with no evidence must try to change the subject.

Mass murder moron.  People disapprove of this and you failure to observe law gives you away.

guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding invalidating the analysis of collapse and 3,000 death certificates, "cause of death".  

The perpetrators would not want you recognizing that.  The fact that you work to make family law issues more important clearly shows you have no evidence and are totally invested in pure ad hominum in your psyops.

No suit is valid against me because their unlawful action,

FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html

Creates estoppel,

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped

Meaning my local government disabled my income while trying evading compliance with state laws of recordkeeping with unlawful  abuse then abused me more, against law, in order to retaliate and impede me further.

The perps won't let you recognize violations of law sabotaging the analysis of mass murder, but demand you attempt to distort the legal structures with emotional reasoning.

There are violations of the law of the land all over the land in all areas of our lives and manipulating and deceptive entities such as yourself flail in efforts to turn day into night.

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html




*Leslie Robertson on 9-13-01 * "massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core,".


----------



## Fizz

19 muslim hijackers are the ones that committed the mass murder.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> 19 muslim hijackers are the ones that committed the mass murder.



Are you suggesting we send soldiers to the middle east where omipotent muslims will simply slaughter them?  Have you no mercy?

Realistically you are suggesting that 19 muslims with superpowers invaded our borders without resistence and murdered 3,000 people in broad daylight in 20 seconds with only 2 airplanes.  We do not stand a chance in warfare with these super beings if you are correct.

I tend to think that the buildings helped and you cannot show the official plans while refusing to acknowledge laws violated that kept those plans from the agency officially responsible for analysis so it is very likely you are protecting the true pepetrators.

You cannot even show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area while many mages show concrete surrounding an empty core.

The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 muslim hijackers are the ones that committed the mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting we send soldiers to the middle east where omipotent muslims will simply slaughter them?  Have you no mercy?
> 
> Realistically you are suggesting that 19 muslims with superpowers invaded our borders without resistence and murdered 3,000 people in broad daylight in 20 seconds with only 2 airplanes.  We do not stand a chance in warfare with these super beings if you are correct.
> 
> I tend to think that the buildings helped and you cannot show the official plans while refusing to acknowledge laws violated that kept those plans from the agency officially responsible for analysis so it is very likely you are protecting the true pepetrators.
> 
> You cannot even show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area while many mages show concrete surrounding an empty core.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core.
Click to expand...


you are now claiming that muslims are omnipotent? 

the 19 mulsims didnt invade. they entered on visas. 

3000 people werent murdered in 20 seconds. it took a few hours. 

it wasnt 2 airplanes. it was 4. 

i'm not claiming they were super beings. are you?

i dont need to sow the official plans to see it was a steel core EXACTLY as described by FEMA, LERA, the NIST, Time Magazine, Newsweek, University of Sydney, and just about everybody else that has a normally functioning brain (this would exclude you).

this is the steel core of the WTC


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 muslim hijackers are the ones that committed the mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting we send soldiers to the middle east where omipotent muslims will simply slaughter them?  Have you no mercy?
> 
> Realistically you are suggesting that 19 muslims with superpowers invaded our borders without resistence and murdered 3,000 people in broad daylight in 20 seconds with only 2 airplanes.  We do not stand a chance in warfare with these super beings if you are correct.
> 
> I tend to think that the buildings helped and you cannot show the official plans while refusing to acknowledge laws violated that kept those plans from the agency officially responsible for analysis so it is very likely you are protecting the true pepetrators.
> 
> You cannot even show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area while many mages show concrete surrounding an empty core.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are now claiming that muslims are omnipotent?
Click to expand...


That is your claim.  Stop pretending you do not know that agent.  You are assisting in the evasion of mass murder and treason.

Amercans grieve still and the Nations economy has been destroyed because of the FEMA deception.  Soon Americans may be not just be dying in the middle east, and your resistence to truth and reason is to blame.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are now claiming that muslims are omnipotent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is your claim.  Stop pretending you do not know that agent.  You are assisting in the evasion of mass murder and treason.
Click to expand...


no retard. that is not my claim. my claim is that 19 muslim hijackers committed the mass murder and you are just a deadbeat moron. 

no treason involved. the muslims werent US citizens. nobody is helping them hide. they're dead.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting we send soldiers to the middle east where omipotent muslims will simply slaughter them?  Have you no mercy?
> 
> Realistically you are suggesting that 19 muslims with superpowers invaded our borders without resistence and murdered 3,000 people in broad daylight in 20 seconds with only 2 airplanes.  We do not stand a chance in warfare with these super beings if you are correct.
> 
> I tend to think that the buildings helped and you cannot show the official plans while refusing to acknowledge laws violated that kept those plans from the agency officially responsible for analysis so it is very likely you are protecting the true pepetrators.
> 
> You cannot even show an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area while many mages show concrete surrounding an empty core.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are now claiming that muslims are omnipotent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your claim.  Stop pretending you do not know that agent.  You are assisting in the evasion of mass murder and treason.
> 
> Amercans grieve still and the Nations economy has been destroyed because of the FEMA deception.  Soon Americans may be not just be dying in the middle east, and your resistence to truth and reason is to blame.
Click to expand...

agent brown fails again


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are now claiming that muslims are omnipotent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is your claim.  Stop pretending you do not know that agent.  You are assisting in the evasion of mass murder and treason.
> 
> Amercans grieve still and the Nations economy has been destroyed because of the FEMA deception.  Soon Americans may be not just be dying in the middle east, and your resistence to truth and reason is to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agent brown fails again
Click to expand...


he misses rihanna.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are now claiming that muslims are omnipotent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is your claim.  Stop pretending you do not know that agent.  You are assisting in the evasion of mass murder and treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no retard. that is not my claim. my claim is that 19 muslim hijackers committed the mass murder and you are just a deadbeat moron.
> 
> no treason involved. the muslims werent US citizens. nobody is helping them hide. they're dead.
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would want you to try and assert that you are not saying that 19 hijackers killed 3,000 people because saying that makes them omnipotent and attempts to change the cause of death.

The official cause of death is building collapse from terrorism.  But I've proven in this thread that those analysing collapse cannot have been correct.

You morons should pick another planet to be agents on.  This one is going to be after you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your claim.  Stop pretending you do not know that agent.  You are assisting in the evasion of mass murder and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no retard. that is not my claim. my claim is that 19 muslim hijackers committed the mass murder and you are just a deadbeat moron.
> 
> no treason involved. the muslims werent US citizens. nobody is helping them hide. they're dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to try and assert that you are not saying that 19 hijackers killed 3,000 people because saying that makes them omnipotent and attempts to change the cause of death.
> 
> The official cause of death is building collapse from terrorism.  But I've proven in this thread that those analysing collapse cannot have been correct.
> 
> You morons should pick another planet to be agents on.  This one is going to be after you.
Click to expand...

LOL
you are nothing but a delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your claim.  Stop pretending you do not know that agent.  You are assisting in the evasion of mass murder and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no retard. that is not my claim. my claim is that 19 muslim hijackers committed the mass murder and you are just a deadbeat moron.
> 
> no treason involved. the muslims werent US citizens. nobody is helping them hide. they're dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to try and assert that you are not saying that 19 hijackers killed 3,000 people because saying that makes them omnipotent and attempts to change the cause of death.
> 
> The official cause of death is building collapse from terrorism.  But I've proven in this thread that those analysing collapse cannot have been correct.
> 
> You morons should pick another planet to be agents on.  This one is going to be after you.
Click to expand...


you stupid fucking moron. its already been proven that the official cause of death is "homicide". nobody is attempting to change the cause of death. 

i dont understand your omnipotent claims. it doesnt even make enough sense to rebut.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no retard. that is not my claim. my claim is that 19 muslim hijackers committed the mass murder and you are just a deadbeat moron.
> 
> no treason involved. the muslims werent US citizens. nobody is helping them hide. they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to try and assert that you are not saying that 19 hijackers killed 3,000 people because saying that makes them omnipotent and attempts to change the cause of death.
> 
> The official cause of death is building collapse from terrorism.  But I've proven in this thread that those analysing collapse cannot have been correct.
> 
> You morons should pick another planet to be agents on.  This one is going to be after you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking moron. its already been proven that the official cause of death is "homicide". nobody is attempting to change the cause of death.
> 
> i dont understand your omnipotent claims. it doesnt even make enough sense to rebut.
Click to expand...



You cannot prove that such a generalization is on the death certificates.

It is very logical that 19 people cannot kill 3,000 with 2 airplanes, you are the .  .  .


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no retard. that is not my claim. my claim is that 19 muslim hijackers committed the mass murder and you are just a deadbeat moron.
> 
> no treason involved. the muslims werent US citizens. nobody is helping them hide. they're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to try and assert that you are not saying that 19 hijackers killed 3,000 people because saying that makes them omnipotent and attempts to change the cause of death.
> 
> The official cause of death is building collapse from terrorism.  But I've proven in this thread that those analysing collapse cannot have been correct.
> 
> You morons should pick another planet to be agents on.  This one is going to be after you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking moron. its already been proven that the official cause of death is "homicide". nobody is attempting to change the cause of death.
> 
> i dont understand your omnipotent claims. it doesnt even make enough sense to rebut.
Click to expand...



You cannot prove that such a generalization is on the death certificates.

It is very logical that 19 people cannot kill 3,000 with 2 airplanes, you are the .  .  .


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to try and assert that you are not saying that 19 hijackers killed 3,000 people because saying that makes them omnipotent and attempts to change the cause of death.
> 
> The official cause of death is building collapse from terrorism.  But I've proven in this thread that those analysing collapse cannot have been correct.
> 
> You morons should pick another planet to be agents on.  This one is going to be after you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking moron. its already been proven that the official cause of death is "homicide". nobody is attempting to change the cause of death.
> 
> i dont understand your omnipotent claims. it doesnt even make enough sense to rebut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove that such a generalization is on the death certificates.
> 
> It is very logical that 19 people cannot kill 3,000 with 2 airplanes, you are the .  .  .
Click to expand...


you fucking moron.... these are the ONLY causes of death listed on NY Death Certificates.
1. natural
2. accidental
3. homicide
4. suicide
5. declared in absentia

thats it. thats all. only 5. there is no "building collapse" as a cause of death. we already went over all this and you said "you would look into it". obviously you lied and never did.

once again you use YOUR logic as proof of something. YOUR logic is not valid. YOUR logic claims people blink at you in an aggressive manner causing you to not pay child support. YOUR logic doesnt work here in the real world. show proof or shut the fuck up. we dont follow YOUR logic.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to try and assert that you are not saying that 19 hijackers killed 3,000 people because saying that makes them omnipotent and attempts to change the cause of death.
> 
> The official cause of death is building collapse from terrorism.  But I've proven in this thread that those analysing collapse cannot have been correct.
> 
> You morons should pick another planet to be agents on.  This one is going to be after you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking moron. its already been proven that the official cause of death is "homicide". nobody is attempting to change the cause of death.
> 
> i dont understand your omnipotent claims. it doesnt even make enough sense to rebut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove that such a generalization is on the death certificates.
> 
> It is very logical that 19 people cannot kill 3,000 with 2 airplanes, you are the .  .  .
Click to expand...

thats not logical at all
since 19 people did, in fact, kill nearly 3000 people


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking moron. its already been proven that the official cause of death is "homicide". nobody is attempting to change the cause of death.
> 
> i dont understand your omnipotent claims. it doesnt even make enough sense to rebut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove that such a generalization is on the death certificates.
> 
> It is very logical that 19 people cannot kill 3,000 with 2 airplanes, you are the .  .  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats not logical at all
> since 19 people did, in fact, kill nearly 3000 people
Click to expand...


That is incredible, unless the muslims are omnipotent.

I'm certain that there was a lot more to it than your crappy generalization.

FEMA misrepresented the towers designs to NIST invalidating the cause of death.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot prove that such a generalization is on the death certificates.
> 
> It is very logical that 19 people cannot kill 3,000 with 2 airplanes, you are the .  .  .
> 
> 
> 
> thats not logical at all
> since 19 people did, in fact, kill nearly 3000 people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is incredible, unless the muslims are omnipotent.
> 
> I'm certain that there was a lot more to it than your crappy generalization.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers designs to NIST invalidating the cause of death.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking idiot
it wouldnt require omnipotence just a willingness to kill themselves


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not logical at all
> since 19 people did, in fact, kill nearly 3000 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is incredible, unless the muslims are omnipotent.
> 
> I'm certain that there was a lot more to it than your crappy generalization.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers designs to NIST invalidating the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> it wouldnt require omnipotence just a willingness to kill themselves
Click to expand...


he's so far out there at this point that i have no idea what he is talking about anymore. he isnt making any sense at all.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is incredible, unless the muslims are omnipotent.
> 
> I'm certain that there was a lot more to it than your crappy generalization.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers designs to NIST invalidating the cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> it wouldnt require omnipotence just a willingness to kill themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's so far out there at this point that i have no idea what he is talking about anymore. he isnt making any sense at all.
Click to expand...

i doubt he comprehends the meaning of the word
but it came up on his "word-of-the-day" calendar so he figured he could use it for whatever delusion he wanted


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not logical at all
> since 19 people did, in fact, kill nearly 3000 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is incredible, unless the muslims are omnipotent.
> 
> I'm certain that there was a lot more to it than your crappy generalization.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers designs to NIST invalidating the cause of death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> it wouldnt require omnipotence just a willingness to kill themselves
Click to expand...


Well, you've explained 19 suicides for sure.  You ignore the cause of death, which is also invalid on 3,000 death certificates.

We know the perpetrators would want you to write what you have because you have no evidence from 9-11 showing the strongest part of the towers that survived 33 years.

You attempt to promote the FEMA deception with nothing.

I can show massive, independently verified evidence.
Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is incredible, unless the muslims are omnipotent.
> 
> I'm certain that there was a lot more to it than your crappy generalization.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the towers designs to NIST invalidating the cause of death.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> it wouldnt require omnipotence just a willingness to kill themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you've explained 19 suicides for sure.  You ignore the cause of death, which is also invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> We know the perpetrators would want you to write what you have because you have no evidence from 9-11 showing the strongest part of the towers that survived 33 years.
> 
> You attempt to promote the FEMA deception with nothing.
> 
> I can show massive, independently verified evidence.
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
Click to expand...


we went over this a few months ago and then again yesterday. since you seem to not be able to comprehend what i have told you why dont you jsut go and prove what the cause of death is on the death certificates then we can prove you wrong.

fucking deadbeat moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> it wouldnt require omnipotence just a willingness to kill themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've explained 19 suicides for sure.  You ignore the cause of death, which is also invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> We know the perpetrators would want you to write what you have because you have no evidence from 9-11 showing the strongest part of the towers that survived 33 years.
> 
> You attempt to promote the FEMA deception with nothing.
> 
> I can show massive, independently verified evidence.
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we went over this a few months ago and then again yesterday. since you seem to not be able to comprehend what i have told you why dont you jsut go and prove what the cause of death is on the death certificates then we can prove you wrong.
> 
> fucking deadbeat moron.
Click to expand...

what a delusional fucktard he is
sheeeesh


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> it wouldnt require omnipotence just a willingness to kill themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've explained 19 suicides for sure.  You ignore the cause of death, which is also invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> We know the perpetrators would want you to write what you have because you have no evidence from 9-11 showing the strongest part of the towers that survived 33 years.
> 
> You attempt to promote the FEMA deception with nothing.
> 
> I can show massive, independently verified evidence.
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we went over this a few months ago and then again yesterday. since you seem to not be able to comprehend what i have told you why dont you jsut go and prove what the cause of death is on the death certificates then we can prove you wrong.
> 
> fucking deadbeat moron.
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would want you to create cognitive dissonance with emotional reasoning traitor.

They would not want you to recognize deprivations of constitutional rights even in a situation of mass murder and interfering with an official investigation.

guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding and NIST did not have plans to use in analysis of collapse.

Let alone my efforts to make my municipality accountable to follwing state laws and the resulting state retaliation by absue of judcially assigned authority.

*FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA(appearance with reacords would have shown that over 1,000 federal court records were missing.  Insanity actions.)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html*

The twins had a concrete core.  WTC 1 west concrete core wall next to the spire


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've explained 19 suicides for sure.  You ignore the cause of death, which is also invalid on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> We know the perpetrators would want you to write what you have because you have no evidence from 9-11 showing the strongest part of the towers that survived 33 years.
> 
> You attempt to promote the FEMA deception with nothing.
> 
> I can show massive, independently verified evidence.
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we went over this a few months ago and then again yesterday. since you seem to not be able to comprehend what i have told you why dont you jsut go and prove what the cause of death is on the death certificates then we can prove you wrong.
> 
> fucking deadbeat moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to create cognitive dissonance with emotional reasoning traitor.
> 
> They would not want you to recognize deprivations of constitutional rights even in a situation of mass murder and interfering with an official investigation.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding and NIST did not have plans to use in analysis of collapse.
> 
> Let alone my efforts to make my municipality accountable to follwing state laws and the resulting state retaliation by absue of judcially assigned authority.
> 
> *FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA(appearance with reacords would have shown that over 1,000 federal court records were missing.  Insanity actions.)
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html*
> 
> The twins had a concrete core.  WTC 1 west concrete core wall next to the spire
Click to expand...


save your stupid babble for someone that gives a fuck. you are delusional and rambling incoherantly.

where is your proof that the death certificates are wrong?

where is your pictures of the concrete core under construction.

the towers had a steel core. here's a pic.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went over this a few months ago and then again yesterday. since you seem to not be able to comprehend what i have told you why dont you just go and prove what the cause of death is on the death certificates then we can prove you wrong.
> 
> fucking deadbeat moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to create cognitive dissonance with emotional reasoning traitor.
> 
> They would not want you to recognize deprivations of constitutional rights even in a situation of mass murder and interfering with an official investigation.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding and NIST did not have plans to use in analysis of collapse.
> 
> Let alone my efforts to make my municipality accountable to follwing state laws and the resulting state retaliation by absue of judcially assigned authority.
> 
> *FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA(appearance with reacords would have shown that over 1,000 federal court records were missing.  Insanity actions.)
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html*
> 
> The twins had a concrete core.  WTC 1 west concrete core wall next to the spire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> save your stupid babble for someone that gives a fuck. you are delusional and rambling incoherantly.
> 
> where is your proof that the death certificates are wrong?
> 
> where is your pictures of the concrete core under construction.
> 
> the towers had a steel core. here's a pic.
Click to expand...

WRONG.

Where are the diagonal braces?

You have always failed to show them.

Why don't you have the plans?

I know why I don't, but you don't recognize government violating laws that enable the FEMA deception.  Which is why I do not have images showing the concrete core during construction.

the twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure and the buildings engineer says so on September 13, 2001


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to create cognitive dissonance with emotional reasoning traitor.
> 
> They would not want you to recognize deprivations of constitutional rights even in a situation of mass murder and interfering with an official investigation.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents while the courts protect their hiding and NIST did not have plans to use in analysis of collapse.
> 
> Let alone my efforts to make my municipality accountable to follwing state laws and the resulting state retaliation by absue of judcially assigned authority.
> 
> *FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA(appearance with reacords would have shown that over 1,000 federal court records were missing.  Insanity actions.)
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html*
> 
> The twins had a concrete core.  WTC 1 west concrete core wall next to the spire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> save your stupid babble for someone that gives a fuck. you are delusional and rambling incoherantly.
> 
> where is your proof that the death certificates are wrong?
> 
> where is your pictures of the concrete core under construction.
> 
> the towers had a steel core. here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Where are the diagonal braces?
> 
> You have always failed to show them.
> 
> Why don't you have the plans?
> 
> I know why I don't, but you don't recognize government violating laws that enable the FEMA deception.  Which is why I do not have images showing the concrete core during construction.
> 
> the twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure and the buildings engineer says so on September 13, 2001
Click to expand...

who gives a shit about your "diagonal braces"
where is the rebar, where are the concrete forms, where is anything you claim to be there there


delusional bullshit is all you got, fucktard


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> save your stupid babble for someone that gives a fuck. you are delusional and rambling incoherantly.
> 
> where is your proof that the death certificates are wrong?
> 
> where is your pictures of the concrete core under construction.
> 
> the towers had a steel core. here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Where are the diagonal braces?
> 
> You have always failed to show them.
> 
> Why don't you have the plans?
> 
> I know why I don't, but you don't recognize government violating laws that enable the FEMA deception.  Which is why I do not have images showing the concrete core during construction.
> 
> the twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure and the buildings engineer says so on September 13, 2001
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who gives a shit about your "diagonal braces"
> where is the rebar, where are the concrete forms, where is anything you claim to be there there
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit is all you got, fucktard
Click to expand...


The concrete is being cast well below the top floor.  The long low diagonals 2 floors down from the top behind the first row of columns are the crane platform, a tool for building the towers.

But you known nothing of that and fail to indentify all elements of the images showing steel.






You fail to logically explain what is left of the spire, obviously too large for structural steel.  Tell everyone now what 1, 2, and 3 are.

Oh, that's right, the perpetrators wouldn't want you to care.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Where are the diagonal braces?
> 
> You have always failed to show them.
> 
> Why don't you have the plans?
> 
> I know why I don't, but you don't recognize government violating laws that enable the FEMA deception.  Which is why I do not have images showing the concrete core during construction.
> 
> the twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure and the buildings engineer says so on September 13, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit about your "diagonal braces"
> where is the rebar, where are the concrete forms, where is anything you claim to be there there
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit is all you got, fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete is being cast well below the top floor.  The long low diagonals 2 floors down from the top behind the first row of columns are the crane platform, a tool for building the towers.
> 
> But you known nothing of that and fail to indentify all elements of the images showing steel.
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to logically explain what is left of the spire, obviously too large for structural steel.  Tell everyone now what 1, 2, and 3 are.
> 
> Oh, that's right, the perpetrators wouldn't want you to care.
Click to expand...

i dont jump through delusional fucktard dog and pony show hoops
i dont give a fucking rats ass what those number things are called by a delusional fucktard like you as it doesnt matter, no where in that photo do you see concrete, rebar, or concrete forms
NONE
you remain nothing but a delusional deadbeat fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete is being cast well below the top floor.



proof?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> Where are the diagonal braces?
> 
> You have always failed to show them.
> 
> Why don't you have the plans?
> 
> I know why I don't, but you don't recognize government violating laws that enable the FEMA deception.  Which is why I do not have images showing the concrete core during construction.
> 
> the twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure and the buildings engineer says so on September 13, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit about your "diagonal braces"
> where is the rebar, where are the concrete forms, where is anything you claim to be there there
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit is all you got, fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete is being cast well below the top floor.  The long low diagonals 2 floors down from the top behind the first row of columns are the crane platform, a tool for building the towers.
> 
> But you known nothing of that and fail to indentify all elements of the images showing steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to logically explain what is left of the spire, obviously too large for structural steel.  Tell everyone now what 1, 2, and 3 are.
> 
> Oh, that's right, the perpetrators wouldn't want you to care.
Click to expand...


Let me tell you something treasonous twoofer.(TT) Posting these pictures shows nothing more than the fact that you found Terral's personal YOUTUBE section and almost have just enough skill to repost them here.

The indisputable facts about 911 are in the official 911 commission report. Get someone to read and explain it to you.
Your nothing more than Osama's troll.........


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> who gives a shit about your "diagonal braces"
> where is the rebar, where are the concrete forms, where is anything you claim to be there there
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit is all you got, fucktard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete is being cast well below the top floor.  The long low diagonals 2 floors down from the top behind the first row of columns are the crane platform, a tool for building the towers.
> 
> But you known nothing of that and fail to indentify all elements of the images showing steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to logically explain what is left of the spire, obviously too large for structural steel.  Tell everyone now what 1, 2, and 3 are.
> 
> Oh, that's right, the perpetrators wouldn't want you to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something treasonous twoofer.(TT) Posting these pictures shows nothing more than the fact that you found Terral's personal YOUTUBE section and almost have just enough skill to repost them here.
> 
> The indisputable facts about 911 are in the official 911 commission report. Get someone to read and explain it to you.
> Your nothing more than Osama's troll.........
Click to expand...


You have also failed to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers. which invalldates the cause of death.
Clearly you have no concern for the Constitutional rights of Americans.  Each citizen has been deprived of equal protection of law.

*Only those ignoring Constitutional rights can be seen as treasonous.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have also failed to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> FEMA deception which invaildates the cause of death.
> Clearly you have no concern for the Constitutional rights of Americans.  Each citizen has been deprived of equal protection of law.



you deadbeat nutbag 

why dont you prove to us what the death certificates you claim are invalidated actually say.

fucking moron.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have also failed to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> FEMA deception which invaildates the cause of death.
> Clearly you have no concern for the Constitutional rights of Americans.  Each citizen has been deprived of equal protection of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you deadbeat nutbag
> 
> why dont you prove to us what the death certificates you claim are invalidated actually say.
> 
> fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Ive already done that 50 times or so, but the perpetrators that control you keep you pretending you have not seen it.

A concrete core,






that looks nothing like what FEMA states.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have also failed to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> FEMA deception which invaildates the cause of death.
> Clearly you have no concern for the Constitutional rights of Americans.  Each citizen has been deprived of equal protection of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you deadbeat nutbag
> 
> why dont you prove to us what the death certificates you claim are invalidated actually say.
> 
> fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive already done that 50 times or so, but the perpetrators that control you keep you pretending you have not seen it.
> 
> A concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> that looks nothing like what FEMA states.
Click to expand...


LIAR

you haven't shows a SINGLE bit of proof of a concrete core from construction


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have also failed to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> FEMA deception which invaildates the cause of death.
> Clearly you have no concern for the Constitutional rights of Americans.  Each citizen has been deprived of equal protection of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you deadbeat nutbag
> 
> why dont you prove to us what the death certificates you claim are invalidated actually say.
> 
> fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive already done that 50 times or so, but the perpetrators that control you keep you pretending you have not seen it.
> 
> A concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks nothing like what FEMA states.
Click to expand...


sorry jackass, the death certificates say "homicide"... it doesnt matter who killed them. they are still valid. your entire argument has no basis in reality.

so where are all these posts that you claim to have shown what the death certificates say? because before when we talked about this and i proved they said "homicide" you replied "i will look into it". you didnt, obviously.


----------



## Gamolon

This is outstanding. Next is a quote from Chris posted in 2006 at this forum The Big FEMA Lie, The Towers Had A Concrete Core: PROOF, page 10 :


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> You need to identify which tower, which face in the photos before attempting what you are doing. The tower cores were slightly different. Wtc 2 had core walls about 5 feet thinner at the base.



The tower cores were SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT whereas WTC2 had core walls that were 5 feet thinner than WTC1's core walls!!!! That's it. 5 foot thinner walls. Straight from the horse's mouth years ago.



Now, after all his bullshit, story changing, lies, contradictions, and misinterpreted photos, he has come to this next explanation. Here is what Chris' description of the differences between the two towers has morphed into. All based on him revising his story as people shoot holes through it. What changed between then and now? Quote located here Government to infiltrate conspiracy groups - WeAreChangeLA 9-11 Truth - Los Angeles Meetup - wacla.org (Los Angeles, CA) - Meetup.com :


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> WTC 1 had elevators that could only be accessed from hallways inside the core. WTC had a totally redesigned core with an innovative base pedastal inthe center surrounded with elevators and wall extending outwards perpendicular to the core shear walls that supported the core walls AND allowed the bottom floor express elevators to open through the plane of the core walls into the lobby,



Nobody else in the ENTIRE world ever mentions or describes these supposed "MAJOR DIFFERENCES" between the cores or why they made the core changes IN THE MIDDLE OF CONSTRUCTION no less. According to Chris, they started to build WTC1, saw that people were complaining about the elevator access, and BEFORE they started construction on WTC2, made a MAJOR design change in the core.

I challenge Chris to come up with one link, eyewitness account from someone who worked in the towers, or photo showing either:

A. No access to the elevators on the lobby level outside the core of WTC1. Meaning just blank marble walls.
B. Proof that the cores were different between WTC1 and WTC2 as Chris describes. He obviously didn't have this information when he posted his first 5 foot thinner concrete walls crap. 

I have spoken to people who worked in the towers and they ALL say they accessed the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core, at the lobby level, in BOTH towers. 

Ask anyone you want who used to work there. Why do you think Chris is afraid to ask anyone that question. I have even spoke to William Rodriguez via email and he said to look at the leaked plans to show the layout of the towers.

Chris is full of shit.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> This is outstanding. Next is a quote from Chris posted in 2006 at this forum The Big FEMA Lie, The Towers Had A Concrete Core: PROOF, page 10 :
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to identify which tower, which face in the photos before attempting what you are doing. The tower cores were slightly different. Wtc 2 had core walls about 5 feet thinner at the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower cores were SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT whereas WTC2 had core walls that were 5 feet thinner than WTC1's core walls!!!! That's it. 5 foot thinner walls. Straight from the horse's mouth years ago.
Click to expand...


The core walls of WTC 2 were totally diffferent at the base because of the elevators opening onto the lobby.  WTC 1 had a massive base wall and elevators could only be entered from inside the core via a hallway.

You are so without evidence the perps have you pretending that you've emailed Leslie Robertson and doing so with fraudulent text.



Gamolon said:


> I've posted this before. I went to LERA's website and contacted SawTeen See via the email link on the 9/11 drop selection on their home page.



And you are an agent that conducts fakery.  There is NO WAY, your text is worth anything.

The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.

The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windows of the footbridge outside have irregular widths.  In reality the windows are square.






Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency but notice the width of the footbridge windows varies.






Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.






The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.






They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.  Agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The core walls of WTC 2 were totally diffferent at the base because of the elevators opening onto the lobby.  WTC 1 had a massive base wall and elevators could only be entered from inside the core via a hallway.


proof please.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core walls of WTC 2 were totally diffferent at the base because of the elevators opening onto the lobby.  WTC 1 had a massive base wall and elevators could only be entered from inside the core via a hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
Click to expand...

he has NONE


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is outstanding. Next is a quote from Chris posted in 2006 at this forum The Big FEMA Lie, The Towers Had A Concrete Core: PROOF, page 10 :
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to identify which tower, which face in the photos before attempting what you are doing. The tower cores were slightly different. Wtc 2 had core walls about 5 feet thinner at the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tower cores were SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT whereas WTC2 had core walls that were 5 feet thinner than WTC1's core walls!!!! That's it. 5 foot thinner walls. Straight from the horse's mouth years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The core walls of WTC 2 were totally diffferent at the base because of the elevators opening onto the lobby.  WTC 1 had a massive base wall and elevators could only be entered from inside the core via a hallway.
> 
> You are so without evidence the perps have you pretending that you've emailed Leslie Robertson and doing so with fraudulent text.
Click to expand...


Where's your proof for this claim? You want all this proof from people yet you provide NONE.

So tell us Chris. What evidence did you find that changed your description of the WTC2 core being only SLIGHTLY different than WTC1's core and having only 5 foot thinner walls to WTC2's core being a pedestal with the elevators being on the outside of the core.

There is not one shred of evidence for this claim ANYWHERE. You used to think the neither core had access to the express elevators outside the core at the lobby level until I proved you wrong and you admitted that you were wrong.

Now, all of a sudden, you have gotten some evidence from somewhere that WTC2 core was:

1. Redesigned AFTER construction of WTC1 started
2. It had elevators on the OUTSIDE of the core
3. It was a pedestal design

Blah, blah, blah.

Please provide us with you evidence as to why you changed your theory in such a drastic measure. Where's the proof Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Below is another quote from Chris located at another forum linked here The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo :


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Firstly WTC 1 and 2 had somewhat different cores. Both were rectangular tubes ringing the core, but WTC had proven so difficult to rent because of access across the core that that the WTC 2 was redesigned with 2 hallways in each direction and access to some elevators at the lobby level.
> 
> Access to those elevators was by making a very special piece at the core base that looked somewhat like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and was tested as a launch pad at cape canaveral. The elevator openings were rocket exhaust outlets.



I would like to see your proof of this claim Chris. Why the change from only 5 foot thick walls to something as elaborate as what you claim above? What information did you find or get that made you change your story so dramatically?


----------



## Fizz

of course that is what the perpetrators want you to think. you something something the constitution while something something guliani something something hides something else somewhere because i'm a complete nutjob and have proof of anything except my delusions....

did i get that speech right deadbeat?


now skip the fucking illogical tirade and just provide evidence.


----------



## Gamolon

So let's get this straight.

The towers were completed on the dates as follows from Wikipedia:


			
				wIKIPEDIA said:
			
		

> The topping out ceremony of 1 WTC (North Tower) took place on December 23, 1970, while 2 WTC's ceremony (South Tower) occurred later on July 19, 1971



So there was 6 1/2 months between the two towers being constructed. You want us to believe, based solely on your claims that after construction started on WTC1, they found out that people would not rent the towers as they were designed. So they went back to the drawing board and COMPLETELY REDESIGNED the core of WTC2, but left WTC1 as is. 

All within less than 6 months. A complete set of NEW drawings that had to be checked and redrawn, new structural calculations, a change in material orders, etc.

In less than 6 months.

Where is your proof Chris? This is pretty detailed stuff. What is your source? I can find NOTHING of the redesign nor anything about differences in the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Internet archive of one of Chris' earlier website located here Demolition, the truth of 9-11 :



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular elements. I saw a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers that detailed this aspect in every way.



Hmmmm. Very interesting. THE TWIN TOWERS. Meaning both of them. He then goes on to say that he SAW THIS DETAILED in the documentary he saw. 

Why do you continue this charade Chris? You have been exposed as being a liar. What evidence have to come upon to change what you ORIGINALLY saw in the documentary? Was the documentary you saw lying about the core construction?


----------



## Gamolon

Uh oh Chris. Another quote from you website from a while ago.



			
				christophera said:
			
		

> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed into 4 rectangular cells that had elevators and stairways in them. By watching a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers I learned the details needed to analyze what has happened and what photos show us.



Demolition, the truth of 9-11

The Wayback site is awesome to look up archived sites. This particular part of your site was archived 3 years AFTER the post above. 

So in the above quote you say the concrete core of BOTH towers had 4 rectangular cells that had elevators and stairwells INSIDE THEM. You go on to say that the documentary PROVIDED these details to you. Was the documentary lying?

Uh oh.


----------



## Fizz

holy fuck... this deadbeat is just plain CRAZY!!!! 

on that site you posted above is his view that the titanic was an inside job to get rid of the rich people that opposed the federal reserve!! 

also, it enabled the jews to start world war one (or something like that) 

Titanic-j.p. Morgan

"The unsinkable ship, the floating palace was created to be a tomb for the wealthy, who opposed the Federal Reserve System. On April 14th (the same date in history as the assassination of Abraham Lincoln) of 1912, the Titanic struck an iceberg and all opposition to the Federal Reserve was eliminated. In December of 1913, the Federal Reserve System came into being in the United States. Eight months later, the Jesuits had sufficient funding through the Federal Reserve Bank to begin World War I.' Notice the F.R.S. was established soon after the disaster of the Titanic."


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The core walls of WTC 2 were totally diffferent at the base because of the elevators opening onto the lobby.  WTC 1 had a massive base wall and elevators could only be entered from inside the core via a hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he has NONE
Click to expand...


Since none of the agents recognize violations of law enabling deception invalidating analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder used to compromise the Constitution AND cannot show the steel core columns on 9-11, they are simply conducting misprision of treason NOW!


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> holy fuck... this deadbeat is just plain CRAZY!!!!
> 
> on that site you posted above is his view that the titanic was an inside job to get rid of the rich people that opposed the federal reserve!!
> 
> also, it enabled the jews to start world war one (or something like that)
> 
> Titanic-j.p. Morgan
> 
> "The unsinkable ship, the floating palace was created to be a tomb for the wealthy, who opposed the Federal Reserve System. On April 14th (the same date in history as the assassination of Abraham Lincoln) of 1912, the Titanic struck an iceberg and all opposition to the Federal Reserve was eliminated. In December of 1913, the Federal Reserve System came into being in the United States. Eight months later, the Jesuits had sufficient funding through the Federal Reserve Bank to begin World War I.' Notice the F.R.S. was established soon after the disaster of the Titanic."



You think THAT'S crazy?!

He's at one of the Avatar movie forums pushing his bullshit because everyone else has kicked him to the curb.

Avatar, Film Parallels & Analogy to 9-11 - Avatar-Forums.com


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> 
> 
> he has NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since none of the agents recognize violations of law enabling deception invalidating analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder used to compromise the Constitution AND cannot show the steel core columns on 9-11, they are simply conducting misprision of treason NOW!
Click to expand...


Why'd did the description of the core you first described waaaaay back as four rectangles that had the elevators/stairwells inside for BOTH cores change to radically different cores with an explanation toward the fact that the towers were hard to rent?

Was the documentary lying Chris?

Keep dodging!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> holy fuck... this deadbeat is just plain CRAZY!!!!
> 
> on that site you posted above is his view that the titanic was an inside job to get rid of the rich people that opposed the federal reserve!!
> 
> also, it enabled the jews to start world war one (or something like that)
> 
> Titanic-j.p. Morgan
> 
> "The unsinkable ship, the floating palace was created to be a tomb for the wealthy, who opposed the Federal Reserve System. On April 14th (the same date in history as the assassination of Abraham Lincoln) of 1912, the Titanic struck an iceberg and all opposition to the Federal Reserve was eliminated. In December of 1913, the Federal Reserve System came into being in the United States. Eight months later, the Jesuits had sufficient funding through the Federal Reserve Bank to begin World War I.' Notice the F.R.S. was established soon after the disaster of the Titanic."


HOLY CRAP


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck... this deadbeat is just plain CRAZY!!!!
> 
> on that site you posted above is his view that the titanic was an inside job to get rid of the rich people that opposed the federal reserve!!
> 
> also, it enabled the jews to start world war one (or something like that)
> 
> Titanic-j.p. Morgan
> 
> "The unsinkable ship, the floating palace was created to be a tomb for the wealthy, who opposed the Federal Reserve System. On April 14th (the same date in history as the assassination of Abraham Lincoln) of 1912, the Titanic struck an iceberg and all opposition to the Federal Reserve was eliminated. In December of 1913, the Federal Reserve System came into being in the United States. Eight months later, the Jesuits had sufficient funding through the Federal Reserve Bank to begin World War I.' Notice the F.R.S. was established soon after the disaster of the Titanic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think THAT'S crazy?!
> 
> He's at one of the Avatar movie forums pushing his bullshit because everyone else has kicked him to the curb.
> 
> Avatar, Film Parallels & Analogy to 9-11 - Avatar-Forums.com
Click to expand...

HOLY CRAP
some of them are eating that shit up


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> 
> 
> he has NONE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since none of the agents recognize violations of law enabling deception invalidating analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder used to compromise the Constitution AND cannot show the steel core columns on 9-11, they are simply conducting misprision of treason NOW!
Click to expand...


cant answer the questions, i see.....


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has NONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since none of the agents recognize violations of law enabling deception invalidating analysis of the cause of death in a mass murder used to compromise the Constitution AND cannot show the steel core columns on 9-11, they are simply conducting misprision of treason NOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why'd did the description of the core you first described waaaaay back as four rectangles that had the elevators/stairwells inside for BOTH cores
> 
> You are so owned by your photoshopping colluding with breakfornews.com, exposed here
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> that your erroneous misrepresentations of what I stated in the past are useless.  No where will you find where I said BOTH cores were divided into 4 parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> change to radically different cores with an explanation toward the fact that the towers were hard to rent?
> 
> Was the documentary lying Chris?
> 
> Keep dodging!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but you are doing both.  You have no image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> WTC 2 was finished first because the double halls through the core and elevator entrance from the lobby made it easier to rent than WTC 1.  There were quite a few vacant floors between the 23rd and the 43rd floors.
> 
> The concrete core was obvious on 9-11.  A portion of the WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck... this deadbeat is just plain CRAZY!!!!
> 
> on that site you posted above is his view that the titanic was an inside job to get rid of the rich people that opposed the federal reserve!!
> 
> also, it enabled the jews to start world war one (or something like that)
> 
> Titanic-j.p. Morgan
> 
> "The unsinkable ship, the floating palace was created to be a tomb for the wealthy, who opposed the Federal Reserve System. On April 14th (the same date in history as the assassination of Abraham Lincoln) of 1912, the Titanic struck an iceberg and all opposition to the Federal Reserve was eliminated. In December of 1913, the Federal Reserve System came into being in the United States. Eight months later, the Jesuits had sufficient funding through the Federal Reserve Bank to begin World War I.' Notice the F.R.S. was established soon after the disaster of the Titanic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think THAT'S crazy?!
> 
> He's at one of the Avatar movie forums pushing his bullshit because everyone else has kicked him to the curb.
> 
> Avatar, Film Parallels & Analogy to 9-11 - Avatar-Forums.com
Click to expand...


Bwahaaaaaaaaaaa.  Is that what you say when you get so defeated that there is no point in wasting my time with you any longer and seek fresh territory where you stalk me again?

The fact is this.  After my 4th thread, the one after the 9-11 thread, the *MESSAGE BOARD WAS SOLD*, and the new owners started deleting my threads without notice.

That is how the post 9-11 psyops controls some of the internet.  They just buy it and delete the unfavorable messages.


----------



## DiveCon

of course they would delete your crap
that was a MOVIE forum not politics
you dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <<<confused bullshit with reality deleted>>


still ZERO proof of concrete in the core


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> of course they would delete your crap
> that was a MOVIE forum not politics
> you dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is how the post 9-11 psyops controls some of the internet.  They just buy it and delete the unfavorable messages.



really?!!

thats how they work, eh? well you are missing out on a great opportunity to make some terrific money. just post your stupid fucking ideas on a website you own and then dont settle for anything less than one million when they try to buy you out.

oh wait. you DO have a website with all your stupid ideas on it.

how much have they offered to buy it for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i wont hold my breathe)....


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how the post 9-11 psyops controls some of the internet.  They just buy it and delete the unfavorable messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?!!
> 
> thats how they work, eh? well you are missing out on a great opportunity to make some terrific money. just post your stupid fucking ideas on a website you own and then dont settle for anything less than one million when they try to buy you out.
> 
> oh wait. you DO have a website with all your stupid ideas on it.
> 
> how much have they offered to buy it for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i wont hold my breathe)....
Click to expand...


I guess you missed the point about the traffic at the Avatar board not being informed about the 9-11 issues AND Avatar does have a 9-11 message, so my thread, not the only 9-11 thread promises to make lots more truth seekers.

I get lots of traffic at my site, but they all know why they are there.

The spire on the right, the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core on the left.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is how the post 9-11 psyops controls some of the internet.  They just buy it and delete the unfavorable messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?!!
> 
> thats how they work, eh? well you are missing out on a great opportunity to make some terrific money. just post your stupid fucking ideas on a website you own and then dont settle for anything less than one million when they try to buy you out.
> 
> oh wait. you DO have a website with all your stupid ideas on it.
> 
> how much have they offered to buy it for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i wont hold my breathe)....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the point about the traffic at the Avatar board not being informed about the 9-11 issues AND Avatar does have a 9-11 message, so my thread, not the only 9-11 thread promises to make lots more truth seekers.
> 
> I get lots of traffic at my site, but they all know why they are there.
> 
> The spire on the right, the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core on the left.
Click to expand...

you are saying "psyops controls some of the internet" and they simply buy up websites that publish "the truth".....

so how much money did they offer you? for someone that is a deadbeat dad and being supported by his sister you would think any offer would be a good one. so why is the site still up? why didnt they buy up your site if you are the only one publishing "the truth"??

you really are insane....


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No where will you find where I said BOTH cores were divided into 4 parts.



I beg to differ. You have been caught lying yet again as I DO have proof you said it. Look at your following quote:



			
				christophera said:
			
		

> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed into 4 rectangular cells that had elevators and stairways in them. By watching a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers I learned the details needed to analyze what has happened and what photos show us.



That quote was taken from you website towards the beginning of your idiocy. Here's the link: Demolition, the truth of 9-11

You used the plural, "twin TOWERS" not once, but twice in that quote above.

What a dipshit. You've been caught lying yet again.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> WTC 2 was finished first because the double halls through the core and elevator entrance from the lobby made it easier to rent than WTC 1.  There were quite a few vacant floors between the 23rd and the 43rd floors.



Where's your proof of this jackass? Where's you proof of the design change? Where's your proof that WTC2 was a pedestal design?

YOU HAVE NONE!!!!!! You're making it all up.


----------



## Fizz

super secret government agents cleansed all his proof from the internet.


----------



## Gamolon

It's simple Chris.

Where did you get the information that:

1. The core of WTC2 was different from the core of WTC1 and was a pedestal design with access to the elevators from outside the lobby?
2. The design change of the core from WTC1 to WTC2 was made because WTC1 was hard to rent?

Are you making this up or do you have a source?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, what about this little gem?
Here's the link to the quote: *The Big FEMA Lie, The Towers Had A Concrete Core: PROOF, page 10 *:


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> You need to identify which tower, which face in the photos before attempting what you are doing. The tower cores were slightly different. Wtc 2 had core walls about 5 feet thinner at the base.



The ONLY difference you mention at this point in your ever changing story is that the walls of WTC2's core were only 5 feet thinner. You even say they were SLIGHTLY different.

SLIGHTLY.

Quite a difference from RADICALLY DIFFERENT as in WTC2's core had to be redesigned into a pedestal design with the elevators now having access from OUTSIDE the core because of WTC1's bad access to the elevators on the INSIDE of the core.

Where did you get the new information to go from the cores being the same to the cores being SLIGHTLY different (WTC2's core walls were ONLY 5 feet thinner) to now stating that the cores are RADICALLY different?

WHAT INFORMATION DID YOU FIND? You either found information to drastically change your core descriptions 3 different times or you're making it up. Which is it?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> It's simple Chris.
> 
> Where did you get the information that:
> 
> 1. The core of WTC2 was different from the core of WTC1 and was a pedestal design with access to the elevators from outside the lobby?



You've been shown some of that information but you are not interested in facts and evidence.  You are into deception and manipulation.

WTC 2 obviously has twice as many hallways.  WTC 1 has a tape as shown by the sliver of light show through between the interior box columns at the top and the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple Chris.
> 
> Where did you get the information that:
> 
> 1. The core of WTC2 was different from the core of WTC1 and was a pedestal design with access to the elevators from outside the lobby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown some of that information but you are not interested in facts and evidence.  You are into deception and manipulation.
> 
> WTC 2 obviously has twice as many hallways.  WTC 1 has a tape as shown by the sliver of light show through between the interior box columns at the top and the concrete core.
Click to expand...

you must realize, that photo totally disproves your "concrete core" bullshit, right?

or are you trying to claim they poured the concrete AFTER it was totally built?


----------



## Fizz

hey look!!! steel core!!!! 

where's the fucking concrete?!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple Chris.
> 
> Where did you get the information that:
> 
> 1. The core of WTC2 was different from the core of WTC1 and was a pedestal design with access to the elevators from outside the lobby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown some of that information but you are not interested in facts and evidence.  You are into deception and manipulation.
> 
> WTC 2 obviously has twice as many hallways.  WTC 1 has a tape as shown by the sliver of light show through between the interior box columns at the top and the concrete core.
Click to expand...


Where did you get the information that WTC2 was a pedestal design? Where did you get the information that the elevators in WTC2 were OUTSIDE the core pedestal? 

You keep dodging the questions.

Obviously you got the new information from somewhere as you didn;t speak of it AT ALL in the beginning of your ever-changing core theory.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple Chris.
> 
> Where did you get the information that:
> 
> 1. The core of WTC2 was different from the core of WTC1 and was a pedestal design with access to the elevators from outside the lobby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown some of that information but you are not interested in facts and evidence.
Click to expand...


So you admit that you got NEW information about the pedestal design being used in WTC2, different from WTC1, because WTC1 was hard to rent.

Can you provide that please?


----------



## Gamolon

Any reason why your current website makes no mention of the RADICALLY DIFFERENT cores? I see no mention of WTC2's supposed "pedestal" design. I see no mention of the redesign of WTC2's core being caused by the "lack of renters". I see no mention of the express elevators being OUTSIDE the core of WTC2, but being surrounded by WTC1's supposed core?

Why not?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Any reason why your current website makes no mention of the RADICALLY DIFFERENT cores? I see no mention of WTC2's supposed "pedestal" design. I see no mention of the redesign of WTC2's core being caused by the "lack of renters". I see no mention of the express elevators being OUTSIDE the core of WTC2, but being surrounded by WTC1's supposed core?
> 
> Why not?



I'm busy preparing a jail cell for you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why your current website makes no mention of the RADICALLY DIFFERENT cores? I see no mention of WTC2's supposed "pedestal" design. I see no mention of the redesign of WTC2's core being caused by the "lack of renters". I see no mention of the express elevators being OUTSIDE the core of WTC2, but being surrounded by WTC1's supposed core?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busy preparing a jail cell for you.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

what a delusional fucktard you are


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why your current website makes no mention of the RADICALLY DIFFERENT cores? I see no mention of WTC2's supposed "pedestal" design. I see no mention of the redesign of WTC2's core being caused by the "lack of renters". I see no mention of the express elevators being OUTSIDE the core of WTC2, but being surrounded by WTC1's supposed core?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busy preparing a jail cell for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> what a delusional fucktard you are
Click to expand...


OMFG..he's preparing a jail cell for you.  I think you guys finally pused that trainwreck of a human off of the ledge he was teetering on for a year.


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busy preparing a jail cell for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> what a delusional fucktard you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMFG..he's preparing a jail cell for you.  I think you guys finally pused that trainwreck of a human off of the ledge he was teetering on for a year.
Click to expand...

it would be more likely HE would be occupying that cell


----------



## Gamolon

And here folks is the deal breaker. Proof that Christophera is nothing more that a liar and disinfo agent trying to spread his bullshit to confuse people. Here is a quote from this very board:


Christophera said:


> WTC 2 had 2 hallways in each direction AND elevators that opened onto the lobby through the core wall.  *The documentary "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers"* focused on WTC 1 *but did have a little on WTC 2* which actually was finished before WTC 1 because access accross the core and elevators where so much better.


Above he admits that his information came from the documentary.



Christophera said:


> The WTC 2 core base was a totally new design for any building ever.  It had a central pedestal with dimensions perhaps 30 feet smaller that the inside core dimension of 80 x 120'.  The escalator ran up it.  From the pedastal, perpendicuarly outwards from the long axis were walls that went out between the elevator door openings to connect with the interio box columns that are visible from inside the lobby.
> People would enter from the lobby then exit from another set of doors on the inside of the same elevator into the core area where a hallway would take them back out to the floors.
> *The doc showed a cape canaveral launch pad that was used to test the design and the elevator doors were rocket exhaust ports.*  The gantry weight simulated the core which sat on the perpendicualr walls while the rocket sat on the cenral pedastal.



The "doc" showed? So Chris has known about this pedestal design information and elevators being outside the core of WTC2 since when Chris?

Really?



Christophera said:


> WTC 1 had black granite panels between the interior box columns.  The image selection on the web seems to have been filtered and videos edited so *gam has a remote possibility of having something to discount the concrete core*, ......... because it has no evidence for steel core columns and much of the concret core evidence discounts steel core columns because the images of 9-11 show an empty core area.



Don't know how I missed that bolded part of the quote above. I have a remote possibility? Now he starting to admit he MAY be wrong?!?!?!?




Anyways, back on track here. So Chris admits that he got the core pedestal design information, Cape Canaveral testing of the core, and the fact that the express elevators were accessed OUTSIDE the core from the documentary? How long have you known this information Chris? 15 years?

If that's the case, that you knew this information for many years, then why did you lie in this thread quote and admit that I finally showed you proof that the express elevators were accessed from outside the core? Up until that moment, you had been arguing that there was NO ACCESS AT ALL to the elevators in EITHER core. Here is your quote:


			
				Cjristophera said:
			
		

> It appears you have found an image of elevators accessed from the outside of the core.



Here is the link to the thread:* The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo*

So if you knew there was elevator access outside the core since you saw the documentary many years ago, why were you arguing that there WASN'T any until I showed you proof via a photo and then you admit that I finally found proof per the quote above? I mean that quote from you was posted on November 16th, 2007!!!!

YOU HAVE BEEN BUSTED BIG TIME!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why your current website makes no mention of the RADICALLY DIFFERENT cores? I see no mention of WTC2's supposed "pedestal" design. I see no mention of the redesign of WTC2's core being caused by the "lack of renters". I see no mention of the express elevators being OUTSIDE the core of WTC2, but being surrounded by WTC1's supposed core?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busy preparing a jail cell for you.
Click to expand...


Why, because you've finally been nailed peddling your lies and bullshit? I have you cornered jackass.


----------



## Gamolon

From the thread located here: *The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo*



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> It was curious for me because when I watched the documentary in *1990 *I didn't really understand the issue until the end of the explanation of how the compression of the steel was dealt with.



So since 1990 you knew this information about WTC2's core? 20 years?? And you played the "no access to the express elevators from outside the core" bullshit until a couple of years ago?


----------



## Christophera

Yer a spam queen agent conducting misprision of treason with no evidence of steel core columns, which is why you have to come here and lie, misrepresent and manipulate.

The lead engineer on September 13, 2001 identified a concrete core.  Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

A concrete core is all that can be seen surrounding the empy core area on 9-11.






Or remnants of it.


----------



## Fizz

the picture you just posted shows the steel core columns, jackass.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Yer a spam queen agent conducting misprision of treason with no evidence of steel core columns, which is why you have to come here and lie, misrepresent and manipulate.
> 
> The lead engineer on September 13, 2001 identified a concrete core.  Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> A concrete core is all that can be seen surrounding the empy core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or remnants of it.



From the thread located here: *The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo*



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> It was curious for me because when I watched the documentary in *1990 *I didn't really understand the issue until the end of the explanation of how the compression of the steel was dealt with.



So since 1990 you knew this information about WTC2's core? 20 years?? And you played the "no access to the express elevators from outside the core" bullshit until a couple of years ago?

Why the charade Chris? Why did you claim, for all that time, that the towers did NOT have access from outside the core to the express elevators at the lobby level when you supposedly knew WTC2 did have that access based on your "documentary"?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Yer a spam queen agent conducting misprision of treason with no evidence of steel core columns, which is why you have to come here and lie, misrepresent and manipulate.
> 
> The lead engineer on September 13, 2001 identified a concrete core.  Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> A concrete core is all that can be seen surrounding the empy core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or remnants of it.



Thanks for finally admitting this.



Christophera said:


> *gam has a remote possibility of having something to discount the concrete core*


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yer a spam queen agent conducting misprision of treason with no evidence of steel core columns, which is why you have to come here and lie, misrepresent and manipulate.
> 
> The lead engineer on September 13, 2001 identified a concrete core.  Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> A concrete core is all that can be seen surrounding the empy core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or remnants of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for finally admitting this.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *gam has a remote possibility of having something to discount the concrete core*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"Remote possibility" does not mean possible. it just means that in the psyops someone might think such possible.  But then you photoshopped your way into infamy.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

You are an agent that conducts fakery.  There is NO WAY, your text is worth anything and you are exposed photoshopping images because you have no evidence.

The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windows of the footbridge outside have irregular widths.  In reality the windows are square.






Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency but notice the width of the footbridge windows varies.






Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.






The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.






They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.  Agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.


----------



## Fizz

thats not photoshopped, you fucking moron. its pixelated. thats what happens when you enlarge digital pictures too far. the same thing happens to your pictures when you blow them up too far. the fact that the pixels fade through to other pixels actually prove it ISNT photoshopped. if the picture was altered there would be a perfectly clean line where somebody fucked with it because it would NOT bleed through to the next pixel.

another stupid fucking claim by you proved wrong!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yer a spam queen agent conducting misprision of treason with no evidence of steel core columns, which is why you have to come here and lie, misrepresent and manipulate.
> 
> The lead engineer on September 13, 2001 identified a concrete core.  Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> A concrete core is all that can be seen surrounding the empy core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or remnants of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for finally admitting this.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *gam has a remote possibility of having something to discount the concrete core*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Remote possibility" does not mean possible. it just means that in the psyops someone might think such possible.  But then you photoshopped your way into infamy.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> You are an agent that conducts fakery.  There is NO WAY, your text is worth anything and you are exposed photoshopping images because you have no evidence.
> 
> The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.
> 
> agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.
> 
> The first image.  Note the windows of the footbridge outside have irregular widths.  In reality the windows are square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency but notice the width of the footbridge windows varies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the message board admin gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicualr from the plane viewed.  Here is a sight plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence fof the concrete core.  Agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.
Click to expand...


I told you AND showed you the original photo. It was not mine, but came from another site. So you saying I Photoshopped the picture is pure idiocy as usual. Not to mention the fact that your claim of "bleed" being the result of Photoshopping is bullshit. You obviously have no clue about bleed that can occur in digital images and/or screenshots taken from video. Go blow your smoke up someone else's ass for a change. I suppose your a digital image expert now right?



The fact remains that I have caught you in a major lie and you have been cornered. You are nothing but a bullshit artist. 

Why did you lie about the access to express elevators outside the core Chris? Why did you pretend that there was no access to the express elevators outside EITHER core at the lobby level and then feign being surprised when I showed you photos that you were wrong? To which you admitted that I had finally found proof of access in WTC2 only? You did this in 2007.

You played this ruse while all the while supposedly KNOWING that WTC2 did in fact have access, had a pedestal concrete core, and had the structure tested at Cape Canaveral. All supposedly gleaned from the documentary you saw in 1990, 20 years ago?!?!?!?

You are nothing but a lying sack of shit who changes his story whenever someone provides evidence that you are WRONG. Anyone can go back through your old posts and see how your theory has morphed into what it is now. That's what I've done. You've told so many lies that now they can be seen clearly from one post to the next.

I caught you in a lie that proves it and you're fucked now.


----------



## Gamolon

And here folks is the deal breaker. Proof that Christophera is nothing more that a liar and disinfo agent trying to spread his bullshit to confuse people. Here is a quote from this very board:


Christophera said:


> WTC 2 had 2 hallways in each direction AND elevators that opened onto the lobby through the core wall.  *The documentary "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers"* focused on WTC 1 *but did have a little on WTC 2* which actually was finished before WTC 1 because access accross the core and elevators where so much better.


Above he admits that his information came from the documentary.



Christophera said:


> The WTC 2 core base was a totally new design for any building ever.  It had a central pedestal with dimensions perhaps 30 feet smaller that the inside core dimension of 80 x 120'.  The escalator ran up it.  From the pedastal, perpendicuarly outwards from the long axis were walls that went out between the elevator door openings to connect with the interio box columns that are visible from inside the lobby.
> People would enter from the lobby then exit from another set of doors on the inside of the same elevator into the core area where a hallway would take them back out to the floors.
> *The doc showed a cape canaveral launch pad that was used to test the design and the elevator doors were rocket exhaust ports.*  The gantry weight simulated the core which sat on the perpendicualr walls while the rocket sat on the cenral pedastal.



The "doc" showed? So Chris has known about this pedestal design information and elevators being outside the core of WTC2 since when Chris?

Really?

So Chris admits that he got the core pedestal design information, Cape Canaveral testing of the core, and the fact that the express elevators were accessed OUTSIDE the core from the documentary? How long have you known this information Chris? 15 years?

If that's the case, that you knew this information for many years, then why did you lie in this thread quote and admit that I finally showed you proof that the express elevators were accessed from outside the core? Up until that moment, you had been arguing that there was NO ACCESS AT ALL to the elevators in EITHER core. Here is your quote:


			
				Cjristophera said:
			
		

> It appears you have found an image of elevators accessed from the outside of the core.



Here is the link to the thread:* The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo*

So if you knew there was elevator access outside the core since you saw the documentary many years ago, why were you arguing that there WASN'T any until I showed you proof via a photo and then you admit that I finally found proof per the quote above? I mean that quote from you was posted on November 16th, 2007!!!!

YOU HAVE BEEN BUSTED BIG TIME!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.



By the way fuckstick, that picture is EXACTLY what you would have seen out the window. No need to Photoshop anything.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way fuckstick, that picture is EXACTLY what you would have seen out the window. No need to Photoshop anything.
Click to expand...

that photo shows ZERO signs of photoshoping
never did understand what the fuck that fucktard was talking about by claiming that was photoshopped


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleed through the perimeter columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way fuckstick, that picture is EXACTLY what you would have seen out the window. No need to Photoshop anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that photo shows ZERO signs of photoshoping
> never did understand what the fuck that fucktard was talking about by claiming that was photoshopped
Click to expand...


Here is Chris' thinking. 

Way back when his theory was in it's infancy, he claimed that the tower cores were only SLIGHTLY different. This is evident from his early posts in which he says that the WTC2 was only SLIGHTLY different in that the walls were only 5' thinner than WTC1's concrete core walls. He presented me with this drawing he did showing the core with his 17' and 12' thick concrete core walls.





Here is what Chris thinks the core looked like. It is a plan view of the lobby core. The red rectangles are what I have drawn to illustrate the concrete core that Chris thinks was there. Notice that he has totally displaced the 24 elevators that were FLUSH against the outer core columns. Were did they go?





He went on to say that ALL elevators were located on the inside of concrete core and that there was NO ACCESS of any kind to the elevators from OUTSIDE the core in either tower. He said that ALL elevator access was from WITHIN his cores. I started thinking about this a while back. This claim that the elevators were contained WITHIN this core meant that there would have had to have been a 12' long corridor or tunnel THROUGH the 12' concrete wall at the lobby level to get to the express elevator doors. Well, I started finding photos that showed that the express elevator doors were FLUSH with the walls and not set back 12'. Here is one of the photos that proves this. 





After arguing his claim for a while he finally admitted that I had indeed proven there was access to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core at the lobby level. This would mean that the elevators were UP AGAINST the core columns and would take the space that he professed his core was in. Knowing this little admission would totally crush his theory, he started the "Cores were radically different" bullshit just to keep his theory alive. That's when his "WTC2 had a pedestal core" shit started. He never once talked about this in all his previous websites yet he says he got this pedestal design information from the documentary he saw 20 years ago. So he NOW claims that WTC2 had elevator access outside the core while WTC1 did not. He then concocted his "the core was redesigned from WTC1 to WTC2 because WTC1 was hard to rent because of the lack of elevator access" fantasy.

This photo shows the firemen in WTC1. You can clearly see elevator to the left. THis PROVES his claim wrong that there was no access to elevators in WTC1 from the lobby level outside the core:





This photo ties in with the one above as being WTC1 also as evidenced by the walkway outside the windows of the lobby. 





Chris has to maintain that the image is fake as it would totally kill his theory. If there is definite proof that the express elevators were flush with the walls of the core at the lobby in both towers, that means his core could not have been there and he is FULL OF SHIT.

Elevator doors of WTC1:


----------



## Christophera

This IS the core of WTC 2 and it can only be concrete.  No steel core columns protrude from the top.






gumjob photoshops because it has no evidence of the steel core columns on 9-11 when the elevator guide rail all fell immediately.  This was an effort to make the WTC 2 lobby which did have elevators opening on the lobby appear as if it were WTC 1.  The footbridge out side was photoshopped in but they botched it and allowed the footbridge windows to show through the perimeter columns.

As if falsified, desparate elevator issues could make up for the fact that the supposed super strong steel core columns are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.






Or the buildings engineer identified a concrete core with information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001, or that the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This IS the core of WTC 2 and it can only be concrete.  No steel core columns protrude from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gumjob photoshops because it has no evidence of the steel core columns on 9-11 when the elevator guide rail all fell immediately.  This was an effort to make the WTC 2 lobby which did have elevators opening on the lobby appear as if it were WTC 1.  The footbridge out side was photoshopped in but they botched it and allowed the footbridge windows to show through the perimeter columns.
> 
> As if falsified, desparate elevator issues could make up for the fact that the supposed super strong steel core columns are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the buildings engineer identified a concrete core with information to Newsweek on September 13, 2001, or that the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6



you are delusional. there was no concrete core. you cant produce any plans for it. you cant produce any pictures of it. you cling to useless things, such as the reporter saying concrete core, and completely ignore the thousands of pictures, interviews and other facts that all state the towers had a steel core.

you are quite simpy....
CRAZY!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> thats not photoshopped, you fucking moron. its pixelated. thats what happens when you enlarge digital pictures too far. the same thing happens to your pictures when you blow them up too far. the fact that the pixels fade through to other pixels actually prove it ISNT photoshopped. if the picture was altered there would be a perfectly clean line where somebody fucked with it because it would NOT bleed through to the next pixel.
> 
> another stupid fucking claim by you proved wrong!!




The perpetrators would want you to pretend that such bleed through is normal, but it is not.  These are the things you do because you have no evidence.

The east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not photoshopped, you fucking moron. its pixelated. thats what happens when you enlarge digital pictures too far. the same thing happens to your pictures when you blow them up too far. the fact that the pixels fade through to other pixels actually prove it ISNT photoshopped. if the picture was altered there would be a perfectly clean line where somebody fucked with it because it would NOT bleed through to the next pixel.
> 
> another stupid fucking claim by you proved wrong!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that such bleed through is normal, but it is not.  These are the things you do because you have no evidence.
> 
> The east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core.
Click to expand...

wrong again, dipshit
that is a FLOOR


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> And here folks is the deal breaker. Proof that Christophera is nothing more that a liar and disinfo agent trying to spread his bullshit to confuse people. Here is a quote from this very board:
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTC 2 had 2 hallways in each direction AND elevators that opened onto the lobby through the core wall.  *The documentary "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers"* focused on WTC 1 *but did have a little on WTC 2* which actually was finished before WTC 1 because access accross the core and elevators where so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Above he admits that his information came from the documentary.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 2 core base was a totally new design for any building ever.  It had a central pedestal with dimensions perhaps 30 feet smaller that the inside core dimension of 80 x 120'.  The escalator ran up it.  From the pedastal, perpendicuarly outwards from the long axis were walls that went out between the elevator door openings to connect with the interio box columns that are visible from inside the lobby.
> People would enter from the lobby then exit from another set of doors on the inside of the same elevator into the core area where a hallway would take them back out to the floors.
> *The doc showed a cape canaveral launch pad that was used to test the design and the elevator doors were rocket exhaust ports.*  The gantry weight simulated the core which sat on the perpendicualr walls while the rocket sat on the cenral pedastal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "doc" showed? So Chris has known about this pedestal design information and elevators being outside the core of WTC2 since when Chris?
> 
> Really?
> 
> So Chris admits that he got the core pedestal design information, Cape Canaveral testing of the core, and the fact that the express elevators were accessed OUTSIDE the core from the documentary? How long have you known this information Chris? 15 years?
> 
> If that's the case, that you knew this information for many years, then why did you lie in this thread quote and admit that I finally showed you proof that the express elevators were accessed from outside the core? Up until that moment, you had been arguing that there was NO ACCESS AT ALL to the elevators in EITHER core. Here is your quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Cjristophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears you have found an image of elevators accessed from the outside of the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the thread:* The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo*
> 
> So if you knew there was elevator access outside the core since you saw the documentary many years ago, why were you arguing that there WASN'T any until I showed you proof via a photo and then you admit that I finally found proof per the quote above? I mean that quote from you was posted on November 16th, 2007!!!!
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN BUSTED BIG TIME!
Click to expand...


Why where you lying about knowing information that the WTC2 core had express elevator access from outside the core at the lobby level since seeing the "documentary" in 1990? Why had you been arguing that there WASN'T access in either tower's core until I showed you photos that made you ADMIT that there was, but only in WTC2.

Why the charade Chris? How come you were lying all that time?

Major fuckup Chris!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that such bleed through is normal, but it is not.  These are the things you do because you have no evidence.



you do realize that every time you are proven wrong you simply use the blanket statement "thats what they want you to think". 

it just proves how delusional you are. when you have no facts you blame "the perpetrators".

you are insane. i'm sure i'm not the only person to tell you that. get help.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that such bleed through is normal, but it is not.  These are the things you do because you have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that every time you are proven wrong you simply use the blanket statement "thats what they want you to think".
> 
> it just proves how delusional you are. when you have no facts you blame "the perpetrators".
> 
> you are insane. i'm sure i'm not the only person to tell you that. get help.
Click to expand...


Moronic agents that think that other people think like they think can only gather around their psyops BS and lies to muddy the environment.  You can prove nothjing except your action serving treason.

fizz lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

fizz lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to pretend that such bleed through is normal, but it is not.  These are the things you do because you have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that every time you are proven wrong you simply use the blanket statement "thats what they want you to think".
> 
> it just proves how delusional you are. when you have no facts you blame "the perpetrators".
> 
> you are insane. i'm sure i'm not the only person to tell you that. get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moronic agents that think that other people think like they think can only gather around their psyops BS and lies to muddy the environment.  You can prove nothjing except your action serving treason.
> 
> fizz lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> fizz lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html
Click to expand...

the only one proven to be a liar and a deadbeat is YOU you fucking delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize that every time you are proven wrong you simply use the blanket statement "thats what they want you to think".
> 
> it just proves how delusional you are. when you have no facts you blame "the perpetrators".
> 
> you are insane. i'm sure i'm not the only person to tell you that. get help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moronic agents that think that other people think like they think can only gather around their psyops BS and lies to muddy the environment.  You can prove nothjing except your action serving treason.
> 
> fizz lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> fizz lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only one proven to be a liar and a deadbeat is YOU you fucking delusional fucktard
Click to expand...


Bwhahhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa, .  .  . how do you prove it?  With a big text "Because I say so".

I easily show that most of what you post is deceptive manipulation and outright lies.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html


However, I can post substance supporting the assertion that the Twins had a concrete core, and I ususally do.

A completely independent engineer certifed in 12 states states the Towers had a concrete core.  November 2001.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  See chapter 2.1.  A statement completely consistent with images from 9-11.  The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

a picture is worth a thousand words.

steel core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> steel core.



So explain why you haven't used a few to describe what structural elements 1, 2, & 3 are.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain why you haven't used a few to describe what structural elements 1, 2, & 3 are.
Click to expand...


because i'm not your little monkey that you can bark demands at....

you fucking delusional deadbeat moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain why you haven't used a few to describe what structural elements 1, 2, & 3 are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i'm not your little monkey that you can bark demands at....
> 
> you fucking delusional deadbeat moron.
Click to expand...

and because it is totally irrelevant to the fact the the core was STEEL


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So explain why you haven't used a few to describe what structural elements 1, 2, & 3 are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because i'm not your little monkey that you can bark demands at....
> 
> you fucking delusional deadbeat moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and because it is totally irrelevant to the fact the the core was STEEL
Click to expand...


Naw, the perps won't let you because the diagonal steel seen is a part of the crane platform or crane towers and you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core from construction.

For different reasons I cannot show concrete at construction by I have a good reason you refuse to recognize.

It is a violation of law enabling (stealing all the construction photos of concrete during construction) the FEMA deception

You have no logical reason to refuse to identify structural elements associated with the twin towers if you state you believe there were steel core columns in the core area.

The butt plates on the tops of what the truth movement has been mislead to think are "core columns" prove that the vertical steel inside the core could not have been "core columns' because the joint between sections is too weak.  Left and right of the central crane.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> because i'm not your little monkey that you can bark demands at....
> 
> you fucking delusional deadbeat moron.
> 
> 
> 
> and because it is totally irrelevant to the fact the the core was STEEL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, the perps won't let you because the diagonal steel seen is a part of the crane platform or crane towers and you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core from construction.
> 
> For different reasons I cannot show concrete at construction by I have a good reason you refuse to recognize.
> 
> It is a violation of law enabling (stealing all the construction photos of concrete during construction) the FEMA deception
> 
> You have no logical reason to refuse to identify structural elements associated with the twin towers if you state you believe there were steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> The butt plates on the tops of what the truth movement has been mislead to think are "core columns" prove that the vertical steel inside the core could not have been "core columns' because the joint between sections is too weak.  Left and right of the central crane.
Click to expand...

and, dipshit, anyone can see the crane platform is INSIDE the steel core
you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and because it is totally irrelevant to the fact the the core was STEEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, the perps won't let you because the diagonal steel seen is a part of the crane platform or crane towers and you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core from construction.
> 
> For different reasons I cannot show concrete at construction by I have a good reason you refuse to recognize.
> 
> It is a violation of law enabling (stealing all the construction photos of concrete during construction) the FEMA deception
> 
> You have no logical reason to refuse to identify structural elements associated with the twin towers if you state you believe there were steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> The butt plates on the tops of what the truth movement has been mislead to think are "core columns" prove that the vertical steel inside the core could not have been "core columns' because the joint between sections is too weak.  Left and right of the central crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and, dipshit, anyone can see the crane platform is INSIDE the steel core
> you are too fucking stupid for words
Click to expand...


There you go with your psyops confuser tactic pretending you are so confused that you think I'm saying that the crane is NOT inside the core.  A total non issue brought forth to confuse as if it was accurate or had any merit at all.

PSYOPS!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, the perps won't let you because the diagonal steel seen is a part of the crane platform or crane towers and you cannot show diagonal bracing in the core from construction.
> 
> For different reasons I cannot show concrete at construction by I have a good reason you refuse to recognize.
> 
> It is a violation of law enabling (stealing all the construction photos of concrete during construction) the FEMA deception
> 
> You have no logical reason to refuse to identify structural elements associated with the twin towers if you state you believe there were steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> The butt plates on the tops of what the truth movement has been mislead to think are "core columns" prove that the vertical steel inside the core could not have been "core columns' because the joint between sections is too weak.  Left and right of the central crane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, dipshit, anyone can see the crane platform is INSIDE the steel core
> you are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go with your psyops confuser tactic pretending you are so confused that you think I'm saying that the crane is NOT inside the core.  A total non issue brought forth to confuse as if it was accurate or had any merit at all.
> 
> PSYOPS!
Click to expand...

dipshit, there is STILL NO CONCRETE, NO REBAR, NO CONCRETE FORMS

you remain a dipshit


----------



## Fizz

steel core again.

no concrete.....


----------



## Gamolon

Keep dodging the question Chris.

Why'd you lie? According to you, you have ALWAYS known that the cores were different. You have ALWAYS known that WTC2 was a pedestal core and tested at Cape Canaveral. You supposedly knew all this from 20 years ago when you saw your "documentary" in 1990. You admitted this.

Why then have you been arguing until 2 years ago that BOTH cores had no access to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core from the lobby level when you supposedly knew WTC2 had access according to your documentary? 

Can't answer that can you Chris? You've been EXPOSED. You're nothing but a liar.

Pathetic.

You've been nailed and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Keep dodging the question Chris.



You would present that I knew all of it all along, when it was dealing with traitors like yourself that tested my memory and drew from it some critical details.

For example, the 6 inch rebar protruding from the core wall at its base and agents pointing out that my annotation of 3" did not appear correct.  They were both there.  An overlap for the first 20 feet or more.  I remembered that the foundation and core base wall had 6" rebar specifically because the 1990 DOC. separated the foundation sequence off from the main timeline that went into the core getting off the ground and came back to the foundation issue.  They did that because it took so long to weld all the intersection because 6" cannot be bent making the foundation take very long.

The pedastal was something I had remembered sometime before but then I didn't think of it for a while.  When you photoshopped WTC 2 lobby to appear as WTC 1 I remembered again about the pedastal.

Since then I've remembered the configuration of bearing wall perpendicular to the long axis of the core that supported the concrete over the elevator door openings.

*Dodging?*  You've been dodging the question of "Where's the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11" question for 6 years now .  .  . traitor.

I can show concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> steel core again.
> 
> no concrete.....



A dizzy cat knows nothing about steel structure and has proven it. 

Same old misrepresentations of the elevator guide rail support steel.  Let us use an image close enough and clear enough to show what is really in the core.

Left and right of the central crane are butt plates on the tops of the elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak of a joint for a "core column".






Only a 100% deep fillet weld will suffice as is seen on this "I" beam.






Get back to your cat litter spunky.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and, dipshit, anyone can see the crane platform is INSIDE the steel core
> you are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go with your psyops confuser tactic pretending you are so confused that you think I'm saying that the crane is NOT inside the core.  A total non issue brought forth to confuse as if it was accurate or had any merit at all.
> 
> PSYOPS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dipshit, there is STILL NO CONCRETE, NO REBAR, NO CONCRETE FORMS
> 
> you remain a dipshit
Click to expand...


I think he is simply star-struck.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core again.
> 
> no concrete.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dizzy cat knows nothing about steel structure and has proven it.
> 
> Same old misrepresentations of the elevator guide rail support steel.  Let us use an image close enough and clear enough to show what is really in the core.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are butt plates on the tops of the elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak of a joint for a "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> Only a 100% deep fillet weld will suffice as is seen on this "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to your cat litter spunky.
Click to expand...

show ONE photo from construction showing rebar, concrete, or even concrete forms

and no bullshit about they were all removed from circulation because that fucking IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Same old misrepresentations of the elevator guide rail support steel.  Let us use an image close enough and clear enough to show what is really in the core.



where is your documentation to support this delusional claim?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dodging the question Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would present that I knew all of it all along, when it was dealing with traitors like yourself that tested my memory and drew from it some critical details.
Click to expand...


You DID supposedly know all along. I was in the documentary remember? 20 years ago? How could you "forget" that you saw a MAJOR design difference? How could you "forget" things that you claim like "the pedestal core was tested at Cape Canaveral" or that the core of WTC2 was designed differently than WTC1 because of renting issues? Or that the "express elevators of WTC2 were accessed from outside your core".

Pure horseshit. The thing is, your documentary is a total farce that you made up so you could easily fall back on the "it's been removed from the mainstream so I can't provide it as proof" tactic, which you continue to use to this day. You finally got caught in a lie that PROVES you're full of shit. You made up the "WTC2 pedestal" to cover your ass when I proved that there was access to the elevators from outside the core. You HAD admit that as there are photos everywhere. Then you made up the differences in the core story cover your ass. Then you fucked up because you said you KNEW this information from the documentary 18 YEARS BEFORE you admitted the access outside the core.



Christophera said:


> For example, the 6 inch rebar protruding from the core wall at its base and agents pointing out that my annotation of 3" did not appear correct.  They were both there.  An overlap for the first 20 feet or more.  I remembered that the foundation and core base wall had 6" rebar specifically because the 1990 DOC. separated the foundation sequence off from the main timeline that went into the core getting off the ground and came back to the foundation issue.  They did that because it took so long to weld all the intersection because 6" cannot be bent making the foundation take very long.



Yeah. We believe you know. How much shit have you fucked up and blamed on your "memory"? How much stuff have you all of a sudden remembered? Your a joke. No wonder nobody believes you. You can't keep your story straight.



Christophera said:


> The pedastal was something I had remembered sometime before but then I didn't think of it for a while.  When you photoshopped WTC 2 lobby to appear as WTC 1 I remembered again about the pedastal.
> 
> Since then I've remembered the configuration of bearing wall perpendicular to the long axis of the core that supported the concrete over the elevator door openings.



You haven't remembered shit. You're nothing but a compulsive liar. Anyone can see that. Just look at your past.



Christophera said:


> *Dodging?*  You've been dodging the question of "Where's the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11" question for 6 years now .  .  . traitor.
> 
> I can show concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.



I haven't dodged anything. There where core columns. Period. Who are people going to trust? You or me? I can provide drawings that show your core couldn't physically fit. You contradict yourself at every turn. There are mathematical mistakes in your theory. You've ADMITTED more mistakes than I care to remember. Your evidence doesn't hold water. 

I could debate you in front of people and you'd lose your ass. Why? Because you have no PROOF. You base your theory on a documentary that you can't produce. That's the way to win supporters. A non-existent documentary. Oh boy!!! There's great proof!!!! And we'll just HAVE to take Chris' word for it.



Want to talk dimensions Chris. I'll blow you out of the water. Your construction expertise won't help you. Why don't you quite being a pussy and debate like a man. I know you won't because you're a coward. You're so far down into your lie that you can't escape and the only thing you can do is keep posting the same shit over and over.

The more you post, the more you look like an idiot.

Another thing. If the "perps" cut the columns with your explosives like you claim Why the fuck WOULD you see columns in the photo above????? There SHOULD be no columns according to you. 

THEY WERE CUT PER YOUR EXPLANATION REMEMBER? You can't even get your own theory correct.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, from your site:



			
				christophera said:
			
		

> WTC 2 had the concrete core formed into rectangular shear wall cells that had more hall floors, elevators and stairways in them.



You mean to tell me that you knew the information above from the documentary about WTC2, but forgot the part about testing it at Cape Canaveral or the fact that it was a pedestal design or forgot that it had elevator access outside the core????

Pure bullshit.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> *Dodging?*  You've been dodging the question of "Where's the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11" question for 6 years now .  .  . traitor.
> 
> I can show concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.



Why would there be core columns showing if they demoed them Chris?


----------



## Fizz

he makes it all up as he goes along, obviously. whenever he needs to make up more information he simply says it was in this mysterious documentary that (conveniently for him) nobody can ever find or watch. apparently he was the only person in the entire world that watched this documentary.

the guy is certifiably insane.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> he makes it all up as he goes along, obviously. whenever he needs to make up more information he simply says it



Wrong, I post an image of it and describe it because I saw it int he documentary.  We know WTC 2 had elevators entering the lobby.  gumjob has tried to photoshop WTC lobby to appear as WTC 1.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

I can show you an image of concrete that surrounded the core of WTC 1.






And your text lies about email from you or gumjob are just your usual subterfuge in support of treason.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Why would there be core columns showing if they demoed them Chris?



Why would there be core columns showing if they didn't exist gumjob?

Your psyops *confuser* question only exposes you in your role.  The exterior of the building has been demoed exposing the core.

The concrete core seen has not been demoed yet.  If there were steel core column inside they would be protruding.  There were no steel core columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be core columns showing if they demoed them Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be core columns showing if they didn't exist gumjob?
> 
> Your psyops *confuser* question only exposes you in your role.  The exterior of the building has been demoed exposing the core.
> 
> The concrete core seen has not been demoed yet.  If there were steel core column inside they would be protruding.  There were no steel core columns.
Click to expand...


And the core, according to you, has been demoed down to that point. Why would you see core columns sticking through if they were demoed the core to that point like you claim?

What a dumbass. You CONTINUE to bury yourself deeper. Keep going Chris....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> Chris, from your site:
> 
> Pure bullshit.



kinda like the pure laughable bullshit you have been paid to come here and post since day one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be core columns showing if they demoed them Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be core columns showing if they didn't exist gumjob?
> 
> Your psyops *confuser* question only exposes you in your role.  The exterior of the building has been demoed exposing the core.
> 
> The concrete core seen has not been demoed yet.  If there were steel core column inside they would be protruding.  There were no steel core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the core, according to you, has been demoed down to that point. Why would you see core columns sticking through if they were demoed the core to that point like you claim?
> 
> What a dumbass. You CONTINUE to bury yourself deeper. Keep going Chris....
Click to expand...


again kinda the same way you show off what a dumbass you are digging YOURSELF deeper into a hole every day ignoring what witnesses,demolition experts,first responders,scientists,hundreds of architects and enginners say and only accepting what the corporate controlled media tells you.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he makes it all up as he goes along, obviously. whenever he needs to make up more information he simply says it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, I post an image of it and describe it because I saw it int he documentary.  We know WTC 2 had elevators entering the lobby.  gumjob has tried to photoshop WTC lobby to appear as WTC 1.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> I can show you an image of concrete that surrounded the core of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your text lies about email from you or gumjob are just your usual subterfuge in support of treason.
Click to expand...


Can you explain why this next photo shows a column INSIDE the core you say existed?





I just provided you with a photo, on 9/11 no less, that shows a column still standing INSIDE your supposed core. After all these years, someone finally has show you to be a complete idiot.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be core columns showing if they didn't exist gumjob?
> 
> Your psyops *confuser* question only exposes you in your role.  The exterior of the building has been demoed exposing the core.
> 
> The concrete core seen has not been demoed yet.  If there were steel core column inside they would be protruding.  There were no steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the core, according to you, has been demoed down to that point. Why would you see core columns sticking through if they were demoed the core to that point like you claim?
> 
> What a dumbass. You CONTINUE to bury yourself deeper. Keep going Chris....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again kinda the same way you show off what a dumbass you are digging YOURSELF deeper into a hole every day ignoring what witnesses,demolition experts,first responders,scientists,hundreds of architects and enginners say and only accepting what the corporate controlled media tells you.
Click to expand...

will you pick a theory and stick to it


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be core columns showing if they didn't exist gumjob?
> 
> Your psyops *confuser* question only exposes you in your role.  The exterior of the building has been demoed exposing the core.
> 
> The concrete core seen has not been demoed yet.  If there were steel core column inside they would be protruding.  There were no steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the core, according to you, has been demoed down to that point. Why would you see core columns sticking through if they were demoed the core to that point like you claim?
> 
> What a dumbass. You CONTINUE to bury yourself deeper. Keep going Chris....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again kinda the same way you show off what a dumbass you are digging YOURSELF deeper into a hole every day ignoring what witnesses,demolition experts,first responders,scientists,hundreds of architects and enginners say and only accepting what the corporate controlled media tells you.
Click to expand...


I see. 

So you are supporting Chris' theory?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he makes it all up as he goes along, obviously. whenever he needs to make up more information he simply says it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, I post an image of it and describe it because I saw it int he documentary.  We know WTC 2 had elevators entering the lobby.  gumjob has tried to photoshop WTC lobby to appear as WTC 1.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> I can show you an image of concrete that surrounded the core of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your text lies about email from you or gumjob are just your usual subterfuge in support of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you explain why this next photo shows a column INSIDE the core you say existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just provided you with a photo, on 9/11 no less, that shows a column still standing INSIDE your supposed core. After all these years, someone finally has show you to be a complete idiot.
Click to expand...


Images of the concrete getting pulverized and blown out from in between the interior box columns outside the concrete core walls and elevator guide rail support steel inside the core.

Notice no steel core columns inside the core.










A portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall falling into the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, I post an image of it and describe it because I saw it int he documentary.  We know WTC 2 had elevators entering the lobby.  gumjob has tried to photoshop WTC lobby to appear as WTC 1.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> I can show you an image of concrete that surrounded the core of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> And your text lies about email from you or gumjob are just your usual subterfuge in support of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain why this next photo shows a column INSIDE the core you say existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just provided you with a photo, on 9/11 no less, that shows a column still standing INSIDE your supposed core. After all these years, someone finally has show you to be a complete idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Images of the concrete getting pulverized and blown out from in between the interior box columns outside the concrete core walls and elevator guide rail support steel inside the core.
> 
> Notice no steel core columns inside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall falling into the core.
Click to expand...

both of those images support STEEL core, not concrete, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the core, according to you, has been demoed down to that point. Why would you see core columns sticking through if they were demoed the core to that point like you claim?
> 
> What a dumbass. You CONTINUE to bury yourself deeper. Keep going Chris....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again kinda the same way you show off what a dumbass you are digging YOURSELF deeper into a hole every day ignoring what witnesses,demolition experts,first responders,scientists,hundreds of architects and enginners say and only accepting what the corporate controlled media tells you.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> So you are supporting Chris' theory?
Click to expand...

this dipshit supports EVERY 9/11 inside job theory, even when they greatly confilct with eachother


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the floors are gone, why is the concrete turning to dust and particulate inside the steel framework?  The force of blasts are just visible in the horizontal bursts of dust/sand/gravel.  White colored projectiles are travel horizontally of over 100 feet away on the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats an easy one. because the "concrete" is really gypsum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over it?*
Click to expand...


You never answered this question agent.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over it?*





no. we have said all along that your pictures is of smoke and shadows as it is taken from over a mile away and looking towards the sun. 

just so we are clear about your scenario....

you claim that the concrete core was exploded causing the building to collapse, right?

so how do you explain your claim that the concrete core is shown standing in your picture AFTER the rest of the building is gone?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. we have said all along that your pictures is of smoke and shadows
Click to expand...


_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

Your cognitive distortions are maximized agent!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you saying that gypsum stands uniformly solid leaving a smooth rounded top after hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel structure crashed over it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. we have said all along that your pictures is of smoke and shadows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> _10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> Your cognitive distortions are maximized agent!
Click to expand...


what?


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same old misrepresentations of the elevator guide rail support steel.  Let us use an image close enough and clear enough to show what is really in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation to support this delusional claim?
Click to expand...


What are you basing this claim on Chris? Do you have documentation of the use of buttplates in the towers core or are you just assuming that's what they look like?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Wrong, I post an image of it and describe it because I saw it int he documentary.  We know WTC 2 had elevators entering the lobby.



You're a fucking LIAR!!!!! You posted NOTHING until I showed you the photo of elevator access from the lobby and you ADMITTED that I finally found proof of this access. You have always, until two years ago at the Break For News forum, said that BOTH towers had no such acces.

According to your "story", you KNEW based on the documentary from 20 years ago that WTC2 had elevator access entering the lobby. You just recently admitted that you JUST FOUND THIS OUT two years ago at the Break For News forum when I posted a photo of the access.

YOU FUCKING LIED and you just admitted lying again!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, I post an image of it and describe it because I saw it int he documentary.  We know WTC 2 had elevators entering the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking LIAR!!!!! You posted NOTHING until I showed you the photo of elevator access from the lobby and you ADMITTED that I finally found proof of this access. You have always, until two years ago at the Break For News forum, said that BOTH towers had no such acces.
> 
> According to your "story", you KNEW based on the documentary from 20 years ago that WTC2 had elevator access entering the lobby. You just recently admitted that you JUST FOUND THIS OUT two years ago at the Break For News forum when I posted a photo of the access.
> 
> YOU FUCKING LIED and you just admitted lying again!!!!
Click to expand...


You are quoting my response to fizz and what I was saying, which has lost context, which is because I saw the documentary I can explain images I post.  Meaning I can also explain those you post, eventually and it will be consistent with all other evidence.

You can never explain what you post without lying.

If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember until you posted WTC 2 elevator doors that just makes my memory imperfect.

Your lying is easily demonstrated by simply asking you "If this is not concrete, what is it standing 400 feet tall within no structural steel protruding?"






You will try to assert it is gypsum fastened to steel core columns even though none protrude from the top.  You are a hopeless deciever in pursuit of protecting mass murderers, concealing treason.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember...



WTF?!



Holy shit!!!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You will try to assert it is gypsum fastened to steel core columns even though none protrude from the top.  You are a hopeless deciever in pursuit of protecting mass murderers, concealing treason.



According to you , the columns were demoed. There wouldn't be any core columns showing.

You lose again.

Next?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!!!!
Click to expand...


Beats being a liar, agent.

The rebar surrounding the empty core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beats being a liar, agent.
> 
> The rebar surrounding the empty core.
Click to expand...


Plain and simple.

You LIED and got caught red-handed. No amount of "I remembered that I forgot that I remembered later what I have always known I had forgotten" bullshit will make you look good.

You LIED for the sake of preserving your idiotic theory instead of finding the truth. 

Shame on you.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beats being a liar, agent.
> 
> The rebar surrounding the empty core.
Click to expand...


no rebar in your pic. you cant see something 3 inches thick from over a mile away.

where is your rebar in this picture?





and this one?!!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats being a liar, agent.
> 
> The rebar surrounding the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> You LIED and got caught red-handed. No amount of "I remembered that I forgot that I remembered later what I have always known I had forgotten" bullshit will make you look good.
> 
> You LIED for the sake of preserving your idiotic theory instead of finding the truth.
> 
> Shame on you.
Click to expand...


If you could back any of that text with anything of substance it might have meaning.  Resolving structural technical issues amidst a major  deception relating to the structure, from memory AND photos requires a great deal of focus and testing of evidence against other absolutes known, the information from the documentary NOW missing, just like 15,000 photos when guiliani took them (while the courts protect their hiding) that you refuse to recognize.

Very logical behavior if you work in the perps interest.

The fact is that the steel core columns you calim existed matching what FEMA published, this, the ONLY official depiction of the core.






Then on 9-11 we see the rebar next to an empty core or we see the WTC 2 core with no structural steel visible.

You are obstructing justice and the families need this.  America needs this.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats being a liar, agent.
> 
> The rebar surrounding the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> You LIED and got caught red-handed. No amount of "I remembered that I forgot that I remembered later what I have always known I had forgotten" bullshit will make you look good.
> 
> You LIED for the sake of preserving your idiotic theory instead of finding the truth.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you could back any of that text with anything of substance it might have meaning.  Resolving structural technical issues amidst a major  deception relating to the structure, from memory AND photos requires a great deal of focus and testing of evidence against other absolutes known, the information from the documentary NOW missing, just like 15,000 photos when guiliani took them (while the courts protect their hiding) that you refuse to recognize.
> 
> Very logical behavior if you work in the perps interest.
> 
> The fact is that the steel core columns you calim existed matching what FEMA published, this, the ONLY official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11 we see the rebar next to an empty core or we see the WTC 2 core with no structural steel visible.
> 
> You are obstructing justice and the families need this.  America needs this.
Click to expand...

you cant see what isnt there, dipshit
no rebar


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> You LIED and got caught red-handed. No amount of "I remembered that I forgot that I remembered later what I have always known I had forgotten" bullshit will make you look good.
> 
> You LIED for the sake of preserving your idiotic theory instead of finding the truth.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could back any of that text with anything of substance it might have meaning.  Resolving structural technical issues amidst a major  deception relating to the structure, from memory AND photos requires a great deal of focus and testing of evidence against other absolutes known, the information from the documentary NOW missing, just like 15,000 photos when guiliani took them (while the courts protect their hiding) that you refuse to recognize.
> 
> Very logical behavior if you work in the perps interest.
> 
> The fact is that the steel core columns you calim existed matching what FEMA published, this, the ONLY official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11 we see the rebar next to an empty core or we see the WTC 2 core with no structural steel visible.
> 
> You are obstructing justice and the families need this.  America needs this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cant see what isnt there, dipshit
> no rebar
Click to expand...

dipshit?  what happened to "clueless fucker"?


----------



## groupthink

the towers got hot and fell......mostly due to the heat..that caused structual failure..

go to NIST's website..they are unbiased and can explain everything.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could back any of that text with anything of substance it might have meaning.  Resolving structural technical issues amidst a major  deception relating to the structure, from memory AND photos requires a great deal of focus and testing of evidence against other absolutes known, the information from the documentary NOW missing, just like 15,000 photos when guiliani took them (while the courts protect their hiding) that you refuse to recognize.
> 
> Very logical behavior if you work in the perps interest.
> 
> The fact is that the steel core columns you calim existed matching what FEMA published, this, the ONLY official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11 we see the rebar next to an empty core or we see the WTC 2 core with no structural steel visible.
> 
> You are obstructing justice and the families need this.  America needs this.
> 
> 
> 
> you cant see what isnt there, dipshit
> no rebar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dipshit?  what happened to "clueless fucker"?
Click to expand...

whats the difference?


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant see what isnt there, dipshit
> no rebar
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit?  what happened to "clueless fucker"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats the difference?
Click to expand...


oh I thought you had a hierarchy of epithets for truthers, which depended on how stupid they were.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats being a liar, agent.
> 
> The rebar surrounding the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> You LIED and got caught red-handed. No amount of "I remembered that I forgot that I remembered later what I have always known I had forgotten" bullshit will make you look good.
> 
> You LIED for the sake of preserving your idiotic theory instead of finding the truth.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you could back any of that text with anything of substance it might have meaning.  Resolving structural technical issues amidst a major  deception relating to the structure, from memory AND photos requires a great deal of focus and testing of evidence against other absolutes known, the information from the documentary NOW missing, just like 15,000 photos when guiliani took them (while the courts protect their hiding) that you refuse to recognize.
> 
> Very logical behavior if you work in the perps interest.
> 
> The fact is that the steel core columns you calim existed matching what FEMA published, this, the ONLY official depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11 we see the rebar next to an empty core or we see the WTC 2 core with no structural steel visible.
> 
> You are obstructing justice and the families need this.  America needs this.
Click to expand...


that is the most delusional and incoherant piece of rambling bullshit i have ever read.

you are a delusional moron.

turn off your computer. take your anti-psychotic medicine. get a job and pay your child support.


----------



## Christophera

Agent, you have just made a *null post* in support of secret methods of mass murder.  Shame on you.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent, you have just made a *null post* in support of secret methods of mass murder.  Shame on you.


every post of yours is a NULL post, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent, you have just made a *null post* in support of secret methods of mass murder.  Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> every post of yours is a NULL post, dipshit
Click to expand...


When I use evidence and reasonably describe it as concrete, consistent with statements of knowledgeable independent authorities the post becomes valid and reasonable.

You cannot do that with your posts, with your intentions.  As usual, the revers of what the agent posts is true.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent, you have just made a *null post* in support of secret methods of mass murder.  Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> every post of yours is a NULL post, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I use evidence and reasonably describe it as concrete, consistent with statements of knowledgeable independent authorities the post becomes valid and reasonable.
> 
> You cannot do that with your posts, with your intentions.  As usual, the revers of what the agent posts is true.
Click to expand...


you have no evidence. you are delusional.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent, you have just made a *null post* in support of secret methods of mass murder.  Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> every post of yours is a NULL post, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I use evidence and reasonably describe it as concrete, consistent with statements of knowledgeable independent authorities the post becomes valid and reasonable.
> 
> You cannot do that with your posts, with your intentions.  As usual, the revers of what the agent posts is true.
Click to expand...

complete bullshit is all you post


----------



## Christophera

All of your posts constitute "Misprision of treason", concealing treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All of your posts constitute "Misprision of treason", concealing treason.



that would be true if americans were behind 9/11.

but its been proven that 19 muslim hijackers were the ones that committed the atrocities of 9/11 and not americans.

you have shown no proof that is not the case.

perhaps you should follow the law and PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT before accusing others of treasonous acts.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All of your posts constitute "Misprision of treason", concealing treason.


more bullshit


----------



## Christophera

Of course those conducting treason would make such outrageous statments.  Although doing so is a *null post* in every sense except for establishing evidence of the support for the concealing of treason.  Misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course those conducting treason would make such outrageous statments.  Although doing so is a *null post* in every sense except for establishing evidence of the support for the concealing of treason.  Misprision of treason.


you are a fucking delusional retard
and thats the truth


----------



## Christophera

Those supporting treason would also attempt to assert such despite the fact that all evidence needed to completely counter the unsubstantiated ad hominum has already been posted.

Cease supporting treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Those supporting treason would also attempt to assert such despite the fact that all evidence needed to completely counter the unsubstantiated ad hominum has already been posted.
> 
> Cease supporting treason.


you are the only one supporting treason, asswipe


----------



## Christophera

That is absurd when you are the poster failing to recognize the violations of law enabling the  FEMA deception which invalidates the cause of death exposing the path to treason.

Your post is evidence of support for treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is absurd when you are the poster failing to recognize the violations of law enabling the  FEMA deception which invalidates the cause of death exposing the path to treason.
> 
> Your post is evidence of support for treason.


because there are no violations of law nor FEMA deceptions anywhere but in your delusionally fucked up mind


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absurd when you are the poster failing to recognize the violations of law enabling the  FEMA deception which invalidates the cause of death exposing the path to treason.
> 
> Your post is evidence of support for treason.
> 
> 
> 
> because there are no violations of law nor FEMA deceptions anywhere but in your delusionally fucked up mind
Click to expand...


As a disinformationalist, your job would be to igore and remove the information.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html

*You removed the link proving the violation of law and failed to recognize law.  Clearly supporting treasonous misinformation.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absurd when you are the poster failing to recognize the violations of law enabling the  FEMA deception which invalidates the cause of death exposing the path to treason.
> 
> Your post is evidence of support for treason.
> 
> 
> 
> because there are no violations of law nor FEMA deceptions anywhere but in your delusionally fucked up mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a disinformationalist, your job would be to igore and remove the information.
> 
> 
> 
> You removed the link proving the violation of law and failed to recognize law.  Clearly supporting treasonous misinformation.
Click to expand...

wrong, i removed the links because i'm refusing to enable a delusional fucktard like you to continue with your lies


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Those supporting treason would also attempt to assert such despite the fact that all evidence needed to completely counter the unsubstantiated ad hominum has already been posted.
> 
> Cease supporting treason.



nobody here is supporting treason so what the fuck are you babbling about?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is absurd when you are the poster failing to recognize the violations of law enabling the  FEMA deception which invalidates the cause of death exposing the path to treason.
> 
> Your post is evidence of support for treason.



you fucking moron. we've been over this and over this and over this. the cause of death is "homicide" and is not invalidated by any of your crazy claims even if they were true.

you really are a fucking idiot....


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those supporting treason would also attempt to assert such despite the fact that all evidence needed to completely counter the unsubstantiated ad hominum has already been posted.
> 
> Cease supporting treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody here is supporting treason so what the fuck are you babbling about?
Click to expand...

actually, someone IS supporting treason
HIM


----------



## Christophera

The null posters simply demonstrate their alliance of reason in support of treason.

Their group stalked me to the Avatar forums where I introduced some critical thinking and realism into their blue fantasy.  They have posted at the icke board about  a thread which related 9-11 to aspects of the film.

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - David Icke's Official Forums


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> The null posters simply demonstrate their alliance of reason in support of treason.
> 
> Their group stalked me to the Avatar forums where I introduced some critical thinking and realism into their blue fantasy.  They have posted at the icke board about  a thread which related 9-11 to aspects of the film.
> 
> Avatar forums presents the concrete core - David Icke's Official Forums



We love your star, there, Red.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The null posters simply demonstrate their alliance of reason in support of treason.
> 
> Their group stalked me to the Avatar forums where I introduced some critical thinking and realism into their blue fantasy.  They have posted at the icke board about  a thread which related 9-11 to aspects of the film.
> 
> Avatar forums presents the concrete core - David Icke's Official Forums


still totally delusional


wow, you ACTUALLY believe you have freedom of speech on an internet message board, one that is PRIVATELY owned?????
you are more delusional than i previously thought


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The null posters simply demonstrate their alliance of reason in support of treason.
> 
> Their group stalked me to the Avatar forums where I introduced some critical thinking and realism into their blue fantasy.  They have posted at the icke board about  a thread which related 9-11 to aspects of the film.
> 
> Avatar forums presents the concrete core - David Icke's Official Forums
> 
> 
> 
> still totally delusional
Click to expand...


which null are we guilty of posting? 
Null - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fizz

elvis said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The null posters simply demonstrate their alliance of reason in support of treason.
> 
> Their group stalked me to the Avatar forums where I introduced some critical thinking and realism into their blue fantasy.  They have posted at the icke board about  a thread which related 9-11 to aspects of the film.
> 
> Avatar forums presents the concrete core - David Icke's Official Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love your star, there, Red.
Click to expand...


he is now a communist.


----------



## Christophera

Unity amongst agents, true happiness under the perpetrators serving their interests.  Misleading, concealing and assiting in treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Unity amongst agents, true happiness under the perpetrators serving their interests.  Misleading, concealing and assiting in treason.



delusions....

stop watching Avatar and use the money to go see a doctor.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unity amongst agents, true happiness under the perpetrators serving their interests.  Misleading, concealing and assiting in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delusions....
> 
> stop watching Avatar and use the money to go see a doctor.
Click to expand...

hey, i've seen Avatar, damn fine movie, its a fantasy world
chris needs to understand the difference


----------



## Christophera

The solitary official depiction of the core structure.






The WTC 2 concrete core.





Robertsons info to Newsweek


Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992

You have no evidence agent and it is shown you are deluded or lying.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The solitary official depiction of the core structure.



looks more accurate than your concrete core claims.


----------



## elvis

hasnt this christophera moron posted that thing a million damned times/


----------



## Fizz

elvis said:


> hasnt this christophera moron posted that thing a million damned times/



he is the mental equivalent of a one legged jogger. he keeps going in circles.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> hasnt this christophera moron posted that thing a million damned times/


yes, and that is proof he is quite insane
cause he keeps thinking its going to get a different results than it has the past 100+ times he has posted it


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The solitary official depiction of the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> Robertsons info to Newsweek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence agent and it is shown you are deluded or lying.


first PROVE that is the only depiction the 9/11 Commission saw


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The solitary official depiction of the core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> Robertsons info to Newsweek
> 
> 
> You have no evidence agent and it is shown you are deluded or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> first PROVE that is the only depiction the 9/11 Commission saw
Click to expand...


You prove it isn't because I could look forever for what does not exist.  If you think it does you should be able to show it.

I can show the event where the plans were taken, that's good enough to show enablement of the deception.

guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The solitary official depiction of the core structure.
> 
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> Robertsons info to Newsweek
> 
> 
> You have no evidence agent and it is shown you are deluded or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> first PROVE that is the only depiction the 9/11 Commission saw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You prove it isn't because I could look forever for what does not exist.  If you think it does you should be able to show it.
> 
> I can show the event where the plans were taken, that's good enough to show enablement of the deception.
> 
> guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
Click to expand...

since Leslie Robertson was there, they had the complete and accurate plans
unless you think he lied

and you are a proven liar and deadbeat, i'll take Mr Robertson's word over yours any day


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> first PROVE that is the only depiction the 9/11 Commission saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You prove it isn't because I could look forever for what does not exist.  If you think it does you should be able to show it.
> 
> I can show the event where the plans were taken, that's good enough to show enablement of the deception.
> 
> guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since Leslie Robertson was there, they had the complete and accurate plans
> unless you think he lied
> 
> and you are a proven liar and deadbeat, i'll take Mr Robertson's word over yours any day
Click to expand...


Good because Newsweek has what is from him and consistent with all the other independent verifications.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You prove it isn't because I could look forever for what does not exist.  If you think it does you should be able to show it.
> 
> I can show the event where the plans were taken, that's good enough to show enablement of the deception.
> 
> guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> 
> 
> since Leslie Robertson was there, they had the complete and accurate plans
> unless you think he lied
> 
> and you are a proven liar and deadbeat, i'll take Mr Robertson's word over yours any day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good because Newsweek has what is from him and consistent with all the other independent verifications.
Click to expand...

no, it does not
you lie once again
those are NOT Robertsons words, they are not even attributed to him by the reporter
that story was pulled from the MSNBC site because it contained WRONG info


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding



where is your proof that the blueprints for the WTC was included in any of this?


----------



## Fizz

*New York Times* says  steel core
*Newsweek. *. steel core
*Time Magazine. *steel core
*engineering.com *steel core
*skyscraper.org * steel core
*University of Sydney * steel core
*Berkeley * steel core
*Time Magazine* steel core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> since Leslie Robertson was there, they had the complete and accurate plans
> unless you think he lied
> 
> and you are a proven liar and deadbeat, i'll take Mr Robertson's word over yours any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good because Newsweek has what is from him and consistent with all the other independent verifications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it does not
> you lie once again
> those are NOT Robertsons words, they are not even attributed to him by the reporter
> that story was pulled from the MSNBC site because it contained WRONG info
Click to expand...


You have nothing to support any of what you say.  You distort and make illogical conclusions.

You are supporting the treasonous deception by FEMA.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> *New York Times* says  steel core
> *Newsweek. *. steel core
> *Time Magazine. *steel core
> *engineering.com *steel core
> *skyscraper.org * steel core
> *University of Sydney * steel core
> *Berkeley * steel core
> *Time Magazine* steel core



They all base their information on FEMA.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New York Times* says  steel core
> *Newsweek. *. steel core
> *Time Magazine. *steel core
> *engineering.com *steel core
> *skyscraper.org * steel core
> *University of Sydney * steel core
> *Berkeley * steel core
> *Time Magazine* steel core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all base their information on FEMA.
Click to expand...


bullshit. you are flat out lying, you stupid fuck. 

YOU HAVE JUST PROVEN THAT YOU LIE TO PROVE YOUR POINT.

the time magazine article is from 1964. FEMA wasnt even around until 1979!!!! 

sit down and shut up, you lying piece of shit. your entire argument is nothing but a lie.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *New York Times* says  steel core
> *Newsweek. *. steel core
> *Time Magazine. *steel core
> *engineering.com *steel core
> *skyscraper.org * steel core
> *University of Sydney * steel core
> *Berkeley * steel core
> *Time Magazine* steel core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all base their information on FEMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit. you are flat out lying, you stupid fuck.
> 
> YOU HAVE JUST PROVEN THAT YOU LIE TO PROVE YOUR POINT.
> 
> the time magazine article is from 1964. FEMA wasnt even around until 1979!!!!
> 
> sit down and shut up, you lying piece of shit. your entire argument is nothing but a lie.
Click to expand...


You misrepresent my district court filing.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

You are proving that you conduct misprision of treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all base their information on FEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. you are flat out lying, you stupid fuck.
> 
> YOU HAVE JUST PROVEN THAT YOU LIE TO PROVE YOUR POINT.
> 
> the time magazine article is from 1964. FEMA wasnt even around until 1979!!!!
> 
> sit down and shut up, you lying piece of shit. your entire argument is nothing but a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misrepresent my district court filing.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You are proving that you conduct misprision of treason.
Click to expand...


i'm not misrepresenting anything, you lying shitball.

you said that the 1964 time magazine article based their information on FEMA.

YOU MADE THE FUCKING CLAIM, ASSHOLE. i am not misrepresenting anything. you are flat out lying AGAIN!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit. you are flat out lying, you stupid fuck.
> 
> YOU HAVE JUST PROVEN THAT YOU LIE TO PROVE YOUR POINT.
> 
> the time magazine article is from 1964. FEMA wasnt even around until 1979!!!!
> 
> sit down and shut up, you lying piece of shit. your entire argument is nothing but a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent my district court filing.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You are proving that you conduct misprision of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not misrepresenting anything, you lying shitball.
> 
> you said that the 1964 time magazine article based their information on FEMA.
Click to expand...


Perhaps your agenda of misrepresentation furthering treason extends to misinterpretation.  Read whatever it is again and you will see you are wrong.  You write nonsense.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent my district court filing.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You are proving that you conduct misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not misrepresenting anything, you lying shitball.
> 
> you said that the 1964 time magazine article based their information on FEMA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps your agenda of misrepresentation furthering treason extends to misinterpretation.  Read whatever it is again and you will see you are wrong.  You write nonsense.
Click to expand...


somebody please translate. i showed you a link to a time magazine article from 1964. you claim that article is based on FEMA which wasnt established until 1979.

how am i "misrepresenting" anything??? you lying deadbeat sack of shit...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good because Newsweek has what is from him and consistent with all the other independent verifications.
> 
> 
> 
> no, it does not
> you lie once again
> those are NOT Robertsons words, they are not even attributed to him by the reporter
> that story was pulled from the MSNBC site because it contained WRONG info
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have nothing to support any of what you say.  You distort and make illogical conclusions.
> 
> You are supporting the treasonous deception by FEMA.
Click to expand...

and a moronic troofer projects once again
its pathological for you assholes


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not misrepresenting anything, you lying shitball.
> 
> you said that the 1964 time magazine article based their information on FEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your agenda of misrepresentation furthering treason extends to misinterpretation.  Read whatever it is again and you will see you are wrong.  You write nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> somebody please translate. i showed you a link to a time magazine article from 1964. you claim that article is based on FEMA which wasnt established until 1979.
> 
> how am i "misrepresenting" anything??? you lying deadbeat sack of shit...
Click to expand...

hes projecting again


----------



## slackjawed

dive, let's call it "moronic twoofer pathetic pathological projection syndrome".
mtppps for short......


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> dive, let's call it "moronic twoofer pathetic pathological projection syndrome".
> mtppps for short......


lets shorten it even more

troofer pathetic projection (TPP)


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps your agenda of misrepresentation furthering treason extends to misinterpretation.  Read whatever it is again and you will see you are wrong.  You write nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somebody please translate. i showed you a link to a time magazine article from 1964. you claim that article is based on FEMA which wasnt established until 1979.
> 
> how am i "misrepresenting" anything??? you lying deadbeat sack of shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hes projecting again
Click to expand...


You have nothing and are misrepresenting what you don't know 'cause it's erroneous as something I've said.

It is not going to protect  you agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> somebody please translate. i showed you a link to a time magazine article from 1964. you claim that article is based on FEMA which wasnt established until 1979.
> 
> how am i "misrepresenting" anything??? you lying deadbeat sack of shit...
> 
> 
> 
> hes projecting again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have nothing and are misrepresenting what you don't know 'cause it's erroneous as something I've said.
> 
> It is not going to protect  you agent.
Click to expand...

so sue me, dipshit
and dont forget to video tape the look on the judges face when they read your charge


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes projecting again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing and are misrepresenting what you don't know 'cause it's erroneous as something I've said.
> 
> It is not going to protect  you agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sue me, dipshit
> and dont forget to video tape the look on the judges face when they read your charge
Click to expand...


It's called a criminal complaint.  

Read your words .  .  . deluded in thinking you can credibly pretend to stand for the law and constitutional government with out identifying it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing and are misrepresenting what you don't know 'cause it's erroneous as something I've said.
> 
> It is not going to protect  you agent.
> 
> 
> 
> so sue me, dipshit
> and dont forget to video tape the look on the judges face when they read your charge
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called a criminal complaint.  Read your words .  .  . deluded.
Click to expand...

do it dipshit

and you are deluded
i hope they come and lock you up


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so sue me, dipshit
> and dont forget to video tape the look on the judges face when they read your charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a criminal complaint.  Read your words .  .  . deluded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do it dipshit
Click to expand...


I would venture that such is already being done by those with true authority over longer periods.  I won't need to do anything.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> somebody please translate. i showed you a link to a time magazine article from 1964. you claim that article is based on FEMA which wasnt established until 1979.
> 
> how am i "misrepresenting" anything??? you lying deadbeat sack of shit...
> 
> 
> 
> hes projecting again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have nothing and are misrepresenting what you don't know 'cause it's erroneous as something I've said.
> 
> It is not going to protect  you agent.
Click to expand...


is this like the "If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember" statement?!! 

fact 1: i post a link to an article from 1964.

fact 2. you claim all my links were based on the FEMA report.

fact 3. in 1964 there was no FEMA. it wasnt created until 1979.

what exactly is misrepresented here other than your lie that the 1964 article was based on the FEMA report?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes projecting again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing and are misrepresenting what you don't know 'cause it's erroneous as something I've said.
> 
> It is not going to protect  you agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is this like the "If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember" statement?!!
> 
> fact 1: i post a link to an article from 1964.
> 
> fact 2. you claim all my links were based on the FEMA report.
> 
> fact 3. in 1964 there was no FEMA. it wasnt created until 1979.
> 
> what exactly is misrepresented here other than your lie that the 1964 article was based on the FEMA report?
Click to expand...


If you haven't re provided your link to make a tangible and verifiable case, everything you say is a lie and he truth is basically the opposite.  Typical.

You have no evidence.

A portion of the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a criminal complaint.  Read your words .  .  . deluded.
> 
> 
> 
> do it dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would venture that such is already being done by those with true authority over longer periods.  I won't need to do anything.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Click to expand...

God damn, you at too fucking stupid for words
you REALLY should be locked up for your own protection, from yourself


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing and are misrepresenting what you don't know 'cause it's erroneous as something I've said.
> 
> It is not going to protect  you agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this like the "If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember" statement?!!
> 
> fact 1: i post a link to an article from 1964.
> 
> fact 2. you claim all my links were based on the FEMA report.
> 
> fact 3. in 1964 there was no FEMA. it wasnt created until 1979.
> 
> what exactly is misrepresented here other than your lie that the 1964 article was based on the FEMA report?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you haven't re provided your link to make a tangible and verifiable case, everything you say is a lie and he truth is basically the opposite.  Typical.
> 
> You have no evidence.
> 
> A portion of the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core on 9-11.
Click to expand...


i have no fucking idea what you are talking about....

Signs of Schizophrenia:

--Sudden irritability, anger, hostility, suspiciousness, resentment
--Depression- feeling discouraged and hopeless about the future
--Intense and excessive preoccupation with religion or spirituality
--Deterioration of academic or job-related performance
--Finding it difficult to deal with stressful situations
--Inability to cope with minor problems
--*Ruminating thoughts- these are the same thoughts that go around and round your head but get you nowhere.* Often about past disappointments, missed opportunities, failed relationships
--*Becoming incoherent or stringing unrelated words together *(word salad)
--Lack of insight (called anosognosia). Those who are developing schizophrenia are unaware that they are becoming sick.      The part of their brain that should recognize that something is wrong is damaged by the disease.
--Racing thoughts 
--*Speaking in an abstract or tangential way. Odd use of words or language structure*
--Difficulty focusing attention and engaging in goal directed behavior
--*Poor concentration/ memory. Forgetfulness*
--*Nonsensical logic*
--Difficulty understanding simple things
--Thoughts, behavior, and actions are not integrated 
--Obsessive compulsive tendencies- with thoughts or actions
--Thought insertion/ withdrawal- thoughts are put it or taken away without a conscious effort
--*Conversations that seem deep, but are not logical or coherent*
--*Overpowering, intense feeling that people are talking about you, looking at you*
--*Overpowering, intense feeling you are being watched, followed, and spied on *(tracking devices, implants, hidden cameras)
--Thinking that someone is trying to poison your food
--*Thinking people are working together to harass you*
--Thinking that something is controlling you- i.e. an electronic implant
--Thinking that people can read your mind/ or control your thoughts
--Thinking that your thoughts are being broadcast over the radio or tv
--*Delusions of reference- thinking that random events convey a special meaning to you*. An example is that a newspaper headline or a license plate has a hidden meaning for you to figure out. That they are signs trying to tell you something. 
--Religious delusions- that you are Jesus, God, a prophet, or the antichrist.
--*Delusions of grandeur- the belief that you have an important mission*, special purpose, or are an unrecognized genius, or famous person.
--*Hallucinations are as real as any other experience to the person with schizophrenia.* As many as 70% hear voices, while a lesser number have visual hallucinations. (some apparently see documentaries on PBS).
--Auditory hallucinations can be either inside the person's head or externally. When external, they sound as real as an actual voice. Sometimes they come from no apparent source, other times they come from real people who don't actually say anything, other times a person will hallucinate sounds. 
--When people hear voices inside their heads, it is as if their inner thoughts are no longer alone. The new voices can talk to each other, talk to themselves, or comment on the person's actions. The majority of the time the voices are negative. 
--Visual hallucinations operate on a spectrum. They start with the overacuteness of the senses, then in the middle are illusions, and on the far end are actual hallucinations.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this like the "If I just remembered I've always known but forgot I didn't remember" statement?!!
> 
> fact 1: i post a link to an article from 1964.
> 
> fact 2. you claim all my links were based on the FEMA report.
> 
> fact 3. in 1964 there was no FEMA. it wasnt created until 1979.
> 
> what exactly is misrepresented here other than your lie that the 1964 article was based on the FEMA report?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't re provided your link to make a tangible and verifiable case, everything you say is a lie and he truth is basically the opposite.  Typical.
> 
> You have no evidence.
> 
> A portion of the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have no fucking idea what you are talking about....
> 
> Signs of Schizophrenia:
> 
> --Sudden irritability, anger, hostility, suspiciousness, resentment
> --Depression- feeling discouraged and hopeless about the future
> --Intense and excessive preoccupation with religion or spirituality
> --Deterioration of academic or job-related performance
> --Finding it difficult to deal with stressful situations
> --Inability to cope with minor problems
> --*Ruminating thoughts- these are the same thoughts that go around and round your head but get you nowhere.* Often about past disappointments, missed opportunities, failed relationships
> --*Becoming incoherent or stringing unrelated words together *(word salad)
> --Lack of insight (called anosognosia). Those who are developing schizophrenia are unaware that they are becoming sick.      The part of their brain that should recognize that something is wrong is damaged by the disease.
> --Racing thoughts
> --*Speaking in an abstract or tangential way. Odd use of words or language structure*
> --Difficulty focusing attention and engaging in goal directed behavior
> --*Poor concentration/ memory. Forgetfulness*
> --*Nonsensical logic*
> --Difficulty understanding simple things
> --Thoughts, behavior, and actions are not integrated
> --Obsessive compulsive tendencies- with thoughts or actions
> --Thought insertion/ withdrawal- thoughts are put it or taken away without a conscious effort
> --*Conversations that seem deep, but are not logical or coherent*
> --*Overpowering, intense feeling that people are talking about you, looking at you*
> --*Overpowering, intense feeling you are being watched, followed, and spied on *(tracking devices, implants, hidden cameras)
> --Thinking that someone is trying to poison your food
> --*Thinking people are working together to harass you*
> --Thinking that something is controlling you- i.e. an electronic implant
> --Thinking that people can read your mind/ or control your thoughts
> --Thinking that your thoughts are being broadcast over the radio or tv
> --*Delusions of reference- thinking that random events convey a special meaning to you*. An example is that a newspaper headline or a license plate has a hidden meaning for you to figure out. That they are signs trying to tell you something.
> --Religious delusions- that you are Jesus, God, a prophet, or the antichrist.
> --*Delusions of grandeur- the belief that you have an important mission*, special purpose, or are an unrecognized genius, or famous person.
> --*Hallucinations are as real as any other experience to the person with schizophrenia.* As many as 70% hear voices, while a lesser number have visual hallucinations. (some apparently see documentaries on PBS).
> --Auditory hallucinations can be either inside the person's head or externally. When external, they sound as real as an actual voice. Sometimes they come from no apparent source, other times they come from real people who don't actually say anything, other times a person will hallucinate sounds.
> --When people hear voices inside their heads, it is as if their inner thoughts are no longer alone. The new voices can talk to each other, talk to themselves, or comment on the person's actions. The majority of the time the voices are negative.
> --Visual hallucinations operate on a spectrum. They start with the overacuteness of the senses, then in the middle are illusions, and on the far end are actual hallucinations.
Click to expand...

IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WE'RE CONSPIRING AGAINST HIM!!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Attempting to change the subject does not change the fact that you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.

It does not change the fact you fail to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA deception.  Meaning all of your actions serve the interests of the perpetrators in concealing the capital crime empowering the treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Attempting to change the subject does not change the fact that you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> It does not change the fact you fail to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA deception.  Meaning all of your actions serve the interests of the perpetrators in concealing the capital crime empowering the treason.



you have this absurd delusion that there is a massive super secret government cover up. its all in your stupid fucking head. none of this makes any sense to anyone but you. you have not one single person that supports your delusions.

*New York Times* steel core

independently verified by
*Newsweek. *. steel core

independently verified by
*Time Magazine. *steel core

independently verified by
*engineering.com *steel core

independently verified by
*skyscraper.org * steel core

independently verified by
*University of Sydney * steel core
*Berkeley * steel core

independently verified by
*Time Magazine* steel core


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Attempting to change the subject does not change the fact that you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> It does not change the fact you fail to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA deception.  Meaning all of your actions serve the interests of the perpetrators in concealing the capital crime empowering the treason.


ROFLMAO

you are too fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Your Spam has been shown to lead back to FEMA and therefore NOT independent.  Invalid.

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to change the subject does not change the fact that you have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> It does not change the fact you fail to recognize violations of law enabling the FEMA deception.  Meaning all of your actions serve the interests of the perpetrators in concealing the capital crime empowering the treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have this absurd delusion that there is a massive super secret government cover up. its all in your stupid fucking head. none of this makes any sense to anyone but you. you have not one single person that supports your delusions.
> 
> *New York Times* steel core
> 
> independently verified by
> *Newsweek. *. steel core
> 
> independently verified by
> *Time Magazine. *steel core
> 
> independently verified by
> *engineering.com *steel core
> 
> independently verified by
> *skyscraper.org * steel core
> 
> independently verified by
> *University of Sydney * steel core
> *Berkeley * steel core
> 
> independently verified by
> *Time Magazine* steel core
Click to expand...

hey, but thats not verifiable.... to the fucking BLIND


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your Spam has been shown to lead back to FEMA and therefore NOT independent.  Invalid.
> 
> SPAM6
> 
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> 
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN


you are the only SPAMMER


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Spam has been shown to lead back to FEMA and therefore NOT independent.  Invalid.
> 
> SPAM6
> 
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> 
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> 
> 
> 
> you are the only SPAMMER
Click to expand...


except for terral.


----------



## Christophera

BTW, you have never shown you even know the structural elements shown in the pictures you are posting.  What are 1, 2 and 3?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> BTW, you have never shown you even know the structural elements shown in the pictures you are posting.  What are 1, 2 and 3?


i dont give a shit about your numbers
but, do you see any rebar?
any concrete or concrete forms?
NOPE, not ONE, you remain a totally fucking delusional DIPSHIT


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Spam has been shown to lead back to FEMA and therefore NOT independent.  Invalid.
> 
> SPAM6
> 
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> 
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> 
> 
> 
> you are the only SPAMMER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except for terral.
Click to expand...

in this thread


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your Spam has been shown to lead back to FEMA and therefore NOT independent.  Invalid.
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/



quoting yourself isnt proof, jackass!! 

you are blaming FEMA for articles that were published 15 before FEMA was even created. 

YOU GOT NOTHING!!


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you have never shown you even know the structural elements shown in the pictures you are posting.  What are 1, 2 and 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont give a shit about your numbers
> but, do you see any rebar?
> any concrete or concrete forms?
> NOPE, not ONE, you remain a totally fucking delusional DIPSHIT
Click to expand...


Of course you refuse to recognize violations of law that took 15,000 photos from NYC of the towers.

guiliani taking the photos, documents and plans.

And ALL civic centers have building plans as a part of their "documents".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you have never shown you even know the structural elements shown in the pictures you are posting.  What are 1, 2 and 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont give a shit about your numbers
> but, do you see any rebar?
> any concrete or concrete forms?
> NOPE, not ONE, you remain a totally fucking delusional DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you refuse to recognize violations of law that took 15,000 photos from NYC of the towers.
> 
> guiliani taking the photos, documents and plans.
> 
> And ALL civic centers have building plans as a part of their "documents".
Click to expand...


another fucking crazy delusion. where does it it say he took plans for the towers? you really are crazy.

he had an office at the world trade center complex, you fucking moron. there is nothing odd about him having papers, photos and documents from there.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you have never shown you even know the structural elements shown in the pictures you are posting.  What are 1, 2 and 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont give a shit about your numbers
> but, do you see any rebar?
> any concrete or concrete forms?
> NOPE, not ONE, you remain a totally fucking delusional DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you refuse to recognize violations of law that took 15,000 photos from NYC of the towers.
> 
> guiliani taking the photos, documents and plans.
> 
> And ALL civic centers have building plans as a part of their "documents".
Click to expand...

how do those fucking numbers constitute a violation of the law????
this is just more proof you are a delusional fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Mr agent pretending to be confused.  Furthering treason is dumb work.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Mr agent pretending to be confused.  Furthering treason is dumb work.


then stop doing it, dipshit

and btw, there was no confusion in my post
just yours


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr agent pretending to be confused.  Furthering treason is dumb work.
> 
> 
> 
> then stop doing it, dipshit
> 
> and btw, there was no confusion in my post
> just yours
Click to expand...


​
Pretending to be confused in the futherence of treason is treason.  You work to keep the methods of mass murder secret with fake confusion.  The mass murder was used for treasonous purposes.  You are aiding and abetting the concealment of the methods of mass murder, or conducting misprision.


----------



## slackjawed

The only thing that will keep the treasonous twoofers from execution in the end is the fact that there is too much opposition in the USA to execute the mentally ill.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr agent pretending to be confused.  Furthering treason is dumb work.
> 
> 
> 
> then stop doing it, dipshit
> 
> and btw, there was no confusion in my post
> just yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
> Pretending to be confused in the futherence of treason is treason.  You work to keep the methods of mass murder secret with fake confusion.  The mass murder was used for treasonous purposes.  You are aiding and abetting the concealment of the methods of mass murder, or conducting misprision.
Click to expand...


first you need to prove there was treason before you start accusing people of the "furtherence of treason".

there was no treason. americans werent behind the attacks of 9/11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr agent pretending to be confused.  Furthering treason is dumb work.
> 
> 
> 
> then stop doing it, dipshit
> 
> and btw, there was no confusion in my post
> just yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ​
> Pretending to be confused in the futherence of treason is treason.  You work to keep the methods of mass murder secret with fake confusion.  The mass murder was used for treasonous purposes.  You are aiding and abetting the concealment of the methods of mass murder, or conducting misprision.
Click to expand...

and you are a fucking moron
there is no confusion on my end


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont give a shit about your numbers
> but, do you see any rebar?
> any concrete or concrete forms?
> NOPE, not ONE, you remain a totally fucking delusional DIPSHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you refuse to recognize violations of law that took 15,000 photos from NYC of the towers.
> 
> guiliani taking the photos, documents and plans.
> 
> And ALL civic centers have building plans as a part of their "documents".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do those fucking numbers constitute a violation of the law????
> this is just more proof you are a delusional fucking moronic dipshit
Click to expand...


Pretending to be confused puts you acting in a psyops supporting treason when the issue is about treaon that is substantiated.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you refuse to recognize violations of law that took 15,000 photos from NYC of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> And ALL civic centers have building plans as a part of their "documents".
> 
> 
> 
> how do those fucking numbers constitute a violation of the law????
> this is just more proof you are a delusional fucking moronic dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretending to be confused puts you acting in a psyops supporting treason when the issue is about treaon that is substantiated.
Click to expand...

the only confusion is your own
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending to be confused puts you acting in a psyops supporting treason when the issue is about treaon that is substantiated.



what treason? 19 muslim hijackers flew planes into buildings. they werent americans. there was no treason. your psyops comments prove what a paranoid schizophrenic moron you really are.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do those fucking numbers constitute a violation of the law????
> this is just more proof you are a delusional fucking moronic dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending to be confused puts you acting in a psyops supporting treason when the issue is about treaon that is substantiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only confusion is your own
> dipshit
Click to expand...


If you insist I can try and mimic your sick agent ways and pretend to be confused, of course with much more evidence than you've ever produced.

*Absurd when you yourself admit that this is not concrete as it should not be,






While this must be concrete because the engineer said it was there on September 13, 2001.



*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending to be confused puts you acting in a psyops supporting treason when the issue is about treaon that is substantiated.
> 
> 
> 
> the only confusion is your own
> dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you insist I can try and mimic your sick agent ways and pretend to be confused, of course with much more evidence than you've ever produced.
> 
> *Absurd when you yourself admit that this is not concrete as it should not be,
> 
> 
> While this must be concrete because the engineer said it was there on September 13, 2001.
> *
Click to expand...

you dont have to pretend, you ARE confused
and a liar to boot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> While this must be concrete because the engineer said it was there on September 13, 2001.
> [/b]



you keep fucking lying. anybody can read your article and see robertson did not say the core was concrete. the reporter did. newsweek later pulled the article which is why you need to use the web archive version from MSNBC.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While this must be concrete because the engineer said it was there on September 13, 2001.
> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep fucking lying. anybody can read your article and see robertson did not say the core was concrete. the reporter did. newsweek later pulled the article which is why you need to use the web archive version from MSNBC.
Click to expand...


The reporter has not issued a correction and Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992  identifies a concrete core.  Another structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states identifies a concret core.

The core is empty in all images of 9-11 and many show concrete surrounding it.






Agent, you have no evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While this must be concrete because the engineer said it was there on September 13, 2001.
> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep fucking lying. anybody can read your article and see robertson did not say the core was concrete. the reporter did. newsweek later pulled the article which is why you need to use the web archive version from MSNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reporter has not issued a correction and Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation published in 1992  identifies a concrete core.  Another structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. certified in 12 states identifies a concret core.
> 
> The core is empty in all images of 9-11 and many show concrete surrounding it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agent, you have no evidence.
Click to expand...

stop lying, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> While this must be concrete because the engineer said it was there on September 13, 2001.
> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep fucking lying. anybody can read your article and see robertson did not say the core was concrete. the reporter did. newsweek later pulled the article which is why you need to use the web archive version from MSNBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reporter has not issued a correction
Click to expand...


so now you admit you were lying and the reporter is the one that identified a concrete core, not robertson.

ok.... next one.....

the Oxford statement says "modern skyscrapers, such as the WTC, have steel and concrete cores"

DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ENGLISH? its not saying all skyscrapers have both. it is using the WTC as an example of what a modern skyscraper is. the statement is true. modern skyscrapers have concrete cores. modern sky scrapers have steel cores. YOUR STUPID FUCKING REFERENCE DOES NOT SAY THE WTC HAS A CONCRETE CORE. only a fucking moron like you would use that as proof of a concrete core when that is clearly not what it is saying.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep fucking lying. anybody can read your article and see robertson did not say the core was concrete. the reporter did. newsweek later pulled the article which is why you need to use the web archive version from MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter has not issued a correction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so now you admit you were lying and the reporter is the one that identified a concrete core, not robertson.
Click to expand...


Robertson hasn't asked for one either .  .  .  bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Concrete, NO STEEL IS SEEN.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reporter has not issued a correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now you admit you were lying and the reporter is the one that identified a concrete core, not robertson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robertson hasn't asked for one either .  .  .  bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Concrete, NO STEEL IS SEEN.
Click to expand...

wrong again
there was ZERO concrete seen in the core on 9/11
you have had TONS of photo evidence provided to you, you just keep sticking your fingers in your ears and scream LALALALALALALALAL


----------



## Christophera

Whoa!  agent states, "tons" of evidence.  Man, that's heavy.  I mean the power of text, we are so overwhelmed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Whoa!  agent states, "tons" of evidence.  Man, that's heavy.  I mean the power of text, we are so overwhelmed.


if you actually understood English you would understand what a "figure of speech" is
but its clear your understanding of English is extremely limited


dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  agent states, "tons" of evidence.  Man, that's heavy.  I mean the power of text, we are so overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> if you actually understood English you would understand what a "figure of speech" is
> but its clear your understanding of English is extremely limited
> 
> 
> dipshit
Click to expand...


Right, and you did not post any evidence.  Why do you bother posting if it is all lies?


----------



## Fizz

no evidence?!! 

you can clearly see the steel beams of the steel core.





here is a picture of the remains of the steel core thrown about like matchsticks by the collapse.





and here is the base of the steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.






























you got anything other than pictures of smoke??? :


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  agent states, "tons" of evidence.  Man, that's heavy.  I mean the power of text, we are so overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> if you actually understood English you would understand what a "figure of speech" is
> but its clear your understanding of English is extremely limited
> 
> 
> dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, and you did not post any evidence.  Why do you bother posting if it is all lies?
Click to expand...

wow, the irony


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> no evidence?!!



Correct, all of your "MISREPRESENTATIONS" have been exposed and corrected.  

_SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/_

Interior box columns surrounding the core are shown, elevator guide rail support steel not having intense crossbracing is shown.

No diagonals are seen and no gusset plates on joints.  Completely inadequate for steel core columns core.  No clearance for the diagonals with elevator openings.  No image from 9-11 shows such structure.

You support a treasonous deception, unlawful government and secret methods of mass murder


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Correct, all of your "MISREPRESENTATIONS" have been exposed and corrected.
> 
> Interior box columns surrounding the core are shown, elevator guide rail support steel not having intense crossbracing is shown.



quoting yourself isnt proof, you fucking idiot. you never proved anything in any of your previous posts and now you use that as proof here?!! HAHAHAHahahahahaha 

WE ARE STILL WAITING FOR PROOF OF YOUR CONTINUED CLAIMS THAT THESE ARE "ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORTS". WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THIS INFORMATION?

or are you simply making it up just like all your other stupid fucking claims?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, all of your "MISREPRESENTATIONS" have been exposed and corrected.
> 
> _SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/_
> 
> Interior box columns surrounding the core are shown, elevator guide rail support steel not having intense crossbracing is shown.
> 
> No diagonals are seen and no gusset plates on joints.  Completely inadequate for steel core columns core.  No clearance for the diagonals with elevator openings.  No image from 9-11 shows such structure.
> 
> You support a treasonous deception, unlawful government and secret methods of mass murder
Click to expand...

^^^^^complete fucking lunacy


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, all of your "MISREPRESENTATIONS" have been exposed and corrected.
> 
> Interior box columns surrounding the core are shown, elevator guide rail support steel not having intense crossbracing is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quoting yourself isnt proof, you fucking idiot. you never proved anything in any of your previous posts and now you use that as proof here?!! HAHAHAHahahahahaha
> 
> WE ARE STILL WAITING FOR PROOF OF YOUR CONTINUED CLAIMS THAT THESE ARE "ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORTS". WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THIS INFORMATION?
> 
> or are you simply making it up just like all your other stupid fucking claims?
Click to expand...

of course he's making it up as he goes


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, all of your "MISREPRESENTATIONS" have been exposed and corrected.
> 
> _SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/_
> 
> Interior box columns surrounding the core are shown, elevator guide rail support steel not having intense crossbracing is shown.
> 
> No diagonals are seen and no gusset plates on joints.  Completely inadequate for steel core columns core.  No clearance for the diagonals with elevator openings.  No image from 9-11 shows such structure.
> 
> You support a treasonous deception, unlawful government and secret methods of mass murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^complete fucking lunacy
Click to expand...


Or translated from "agent reverse speak", it means "absolutely correct".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, all of your "MISREPRESENTATIONS" have been exposed and corrected.
> 
> _SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/_
> 
> Interior box columns surrounding the core are shown, elevator guide rail support steel not having intense crossbracing is shown.
> 
> No diagonals are seen and no gusset plates on joints.  Completely inadequate for steel core columns core.  No clearance for the diagonals with elevator openings.  No image from 9-11 shows such structure.
> 
> You support a treasonous deception, unlawful government and secret methods of mass murder
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^complete fucking lunacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or translated from "agent reverse speak", it means "absolutely correct".
Click to expand...

which is true that you are a fucking lunatic


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, all of your "MISREPRESENTATIONS" have been exposed and corrected.
> 
> _SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/_
> 
> Interior box columns surrounding the core are shown, elevator guide rail support steel not having intense crossbracing is shown.
> 
> No diagonals are seen and no gusset plates on joints.  Completely inadequate for steel core columns core.  No clearance for the diagonals with elevator openings.  No image from 9-11 shows such structure.
> 
> You support a treasonous deception, unlawful government and secret methods of mass murder
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^complete fucking lunacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or translated from "agent reverse speak", it means "absolutely correct".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which is true that you are a fucking lunatic
Click to expand...


Agent "reverse speak" would have you admitting to treason and identifying a concrete core at that point.  The perps would have trying to evade and confound.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or translated from "agent reverse speak", it means "absolutely correct".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is true that you are a fucking lunatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent "reverse speak" would have you admitting to treason and identifying a concrete core at that point.  The perps would have trying to evade and confound.
Click to expand...


you paranoid delusion fuckwit....

all evidence points to a steel core yet you continue to push your concrete core hoax.

and everyone that disagrees with you is a government agent.

and all you of your proof has been secretly stolen and deleted off the internet by secret government agents.

and you keep blaming "perpetrators" yet refuse to state who the "perpetrators" are which aids in keeping them hidden therefore making you a traitor.

you really are a BIG FUCKING NUT.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or translated from "agent reverse speak", it means "absolutely correct".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is true that you are a fucking lunatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent "reverse speak" would have you admitting to treason and identifying a concrete core at that point.  The perps would have trying to evade and confound.
Click to expand...

you show me ONE photo during construction showing rebar, concrete forms, or actual concrete in the core and i'll be right with ya on that one


dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is true that you are a fucking lunatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent "reverse speak" would have you admitting to treason and identifying a concrete core at that point.  The perps would have trying to evade and confound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you show me ONE photo during construction showing rebar, concrete forms, or actual concrete in the core and i'll be right with ya on that one
> 
> 
> dipshit
Click to expand...


Typical treason conspiracy.  guiliani takes the 15,000 photos while the courts protect their hiding then you ask for them.

The public has tons of images of the core area on 9-11, but not one shows the steel core columns in the core area.

Those 2 statements say a great deal.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent "reverse speak" would have you admitting to treason and identifying a concrete core at that point.  The perps would have trying to evade and confound.
> 
> 
> 
> you show me ONE photo during construction showing rebar, concrete forms, or actual concrete in the core and i'll be right with ya on that one
> 
> 
> dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical treason conspiracy.  guiliani takes the 15,000 photos while the courts protect their hiding then you ask for them.
Click to expand...

and of course you have no idea if they contain pictures of the WTC or not. you are simply are making shit up again that they contain anything at all to do with the construction of the world trade center. for all we know the pictures are of his dog having sex. 



Christophera said:


> The public has tons of images of the core area on 9-11, but not one shows the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Those 2 statements say a great deal.



they all show them. you simply make delusional claims when shown the columns. you claim they are elevator guide rail supports with absolutely nothing to back that up. you claim they are 3 inch rebar when you show a picture from over a mile away. you make all kinds of crazy claims...


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you show me ONE photo during construction showing rebar, concrete forms, or actual concrete in the core and i'll be right with ya on that one
> 
> 
> dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical treason conspiracy.  guiliani takes the 15,000 photos while the courts protect their hiding then you ask for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and of course you have no idea if they contain pictures of the WTC or not. you are simply are making shit up again that they contain anything at all to do with the construction of the world trade center. for all we know the pictures are of his dog having sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The public has tons of images of the core area on 9-11, but not one shows the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Those 2 statements say a great deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they all show them. you simply make delusional claims when shown the columns.
Click to expand...


The perpetrators would want you to term verified and consistent information "delusional".

Your performance is very consistent as you refuse to recognize laws violated and due process deprived related to 3,000 murders.

That is the kind of action that serves concealing treason by trying to ignore a reason to suspect it and misinformation.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want you to term verified and consistent information "delusional".
> 
> Your performance is very consistent as you refuse to recognize laws violated and due process deprived related to 3,000 murders.
> 
> That is the kind of action that serves concealing treason by trying to ignore a reason to suspect it and misinformation.



how do you know what the perpetrators want? are you a member of al queda? 

you are concealing who you think "the perpetrators" are by not naming them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent "reverse speak" would have you admitting to treason and identifying a concrete core at that point.  The perps would have trying to evade and confound.
> 
> 
> 
> you show me ONE photo during construction showing rebar, concrete forms, or actual concrete in the core and i'll be right with ya on that one
> 
> 
> dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical treason conspiracy.  guiliani takes the 15,000 photos while the courts protect their hiding then you ask for them.
> 
> The public has tons of images of the core area on 9-11, but not one shows the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Those 2 statements say a great deal.
Click to expand...

LOL

totally delusional, thats what you are

the photos on 9/11 show a STEEL core and no concrete, you have had these photos shown to you on NUMEROUS occasions


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical treason conspiracy.  guiliani takes the 15,000 photos while the courts protect their hiding then you ask for them.
> 
> 
> 
> and of course you have no idea if they contain pictures of the WTC or not. you are simply are making shit up again that they contain anything at all to do with the construction of the world trade center. for all we know the pictures are of his dog having sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The public has tons of images of the core area on 9-11, but not one shows the steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> Those 2 statements say a great deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they all show them. you simply make delusional claims when shown the columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would want you to term verified and consistent information "delusional".
> 
> Your performance is very consistent as you refuse to recognize laws violated and due process deprived related to 3,000 murders.
> 
> That is the kind of action that serves concealing treason by trying to ignore a reason to suspect it and misinformation.
Click to expand...

neither of your links have proof of a concrete core, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The posters efforts to extend misprision of treason lack all substance and are transparent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The posters efforts to extend misprision of treason lack all substance and are transparent.


the only "effort" here is ridicule, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The posters efforts to extend misprision of treason lack all substance and are transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> the only "effort" here is ridicule, dipshit
Click to expand...


Correct, no evidence only juvenile attempts at ridicule and ad hominum.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The posters efforts to extend misprision of treason lack all substance and are transparent.
> 
> 
> 
> the only "effort" here is ridicule, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, no evidence only juvenile attempts at ridicule and ad hominum.
Click to expand...

ridicule is all a dipshit like you deserves

but please, seek out professional help before they come for you


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only "effort" here is ridicule, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, no evidence only juvenile attempts at ridicule and ad hominum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ridicule is all a dipshit like you deserves
Click to expand...








I think the children of victims deserve much more, like the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, no evidence only juvenile attempts at ridicule and ad hominum.
> 
> 
> 
> ridicule is all a dipshit like you deserves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the children of victims deserve much more, like the truth.
Click to expand...

i bet that boy would kick your ass for the bullshit you claim


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ridicule is all a dipshit like you deserves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the children of victims deserve much more, like the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i bet that boy would kick your ass for the bullshit you claim
Click to expand...


You've offered no proof that the children of victims feel that way.

They've always been for the truth.

*Tuesday, October 26 2004   -   Endorsements & Support
911 Truth Statement

Respected Leaders and Families Launch 9/11 Truth Statement Demanding Deeper Investigation into the Events of 9/11

911 Truth Statement - 911truth.org
NEW YORK CITY, NY (Oct. 26, 2004)(Updated Sep. 11, 2009) - An alliance of 100 prominent Americans and 40 family members of those killed on 9/11 today announced the release of the 911 Truth Statement, a call for immediate inquiry into evidence that suggests high-level government officials may have deliberately allowed the September 11th attacks to occur. The Statement supports an August 31st Zogby poll that found nearly 50% of New Yorkers believe the government had foreknowledge and "consciously failed to act," with 66% wanting a new 9/11 investigation.

*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I think the children of victims deserve much more, like the truth.



so do i. so why do you continue with this concrete core hoax?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the children of victims deserve much more, like the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> i bet that boy would kick your ass for the bullshit you claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've offered no proof that the children of victims feel that way.
> 
> They've always been for the truth.
> 
> *Tuesday, October 26 2004   -   Endorsements & Support
> 911 Truth Statement
> 
> Respected Leaders and Families Launch 9/11 Truth Statement Demanding Deeper Investigation into the Events of 9/11
> 
> 911 Truth Statement - 911truth.org
> NEW YORK CITY, NY (Oct. 26, 2004)(Updated Sep. 11, 2009) - An alliance of 100 prominent Americans and 40 family members of those killed on 9/11 today announced the release of the 911 Truth Statement, a call for immediate inquiry into evidence that suggests high-level government officials may have deliberately allowed the September 11th attacks to occur. The Statement supports an August 31st Zogby poll that found nearly 50% of New Yorkers believe the government had foreknowledge and "consciously failed to act," with 66% wanting a new 9/11 investigation.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

too bad YOU arent


----------



## DiveCon

and that 911truth.org isnt looking for the truth, its just another of the many LIES you fucking troofers use
they are looking for political retribution
just look at their "unanswered questions"
not one of them says a thing about a concrete core, nor does it even bring up that it was any type of an inside job

you are suck a fucking dipshit you use their link and dont even read what they stand for


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> and that 911truth.org isnt looking for the truth for



I didn't say they were.  But you have tried to change the subject.  The link was about the families and how many of them hold hope of learning the truth.







Equal protection of law is a need.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that 911truth.org isnt looking for the truth for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say they were.  But you have tried to change the subject.  The link was about the families and how many of them hold hope of learning the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Equal protection of law is a need.
Click to expand...

that doesnt change the fact they would all slap you in the face

and you dont have a fucking clue what equal protection means


----------



## Christophera

No substance to your text agent.  Null post.  Since you have no evidence of anything, even that families resent truth seekers, you are doubly disgusting.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No substance to your text agent.  Null post.  Since you have no evidence of anything, even that families resent truth seekers, you are doubly disgusting.


my GAWD you are a fucking idiot
with the agent bullshit with anyone that doesnt agree with your delusions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No substance to your text agent.  Null post.  Since you have no evidence of anything, even that families resent truth seekers, you are doubly disgusting.



how many of the families support your "concrete core" hoax?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No substance to your text agent.  Null post.  Since you have no evidence of anything, even that families resent truth seekers, you are doubly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many of the families support your "concrete core" hoax?
Click to expand...


Because of the extent of misprision of treason you and yours are conducting, they do not even know of it.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No substance to your text agent.  Null post.  Since you have no evidence of anything, even that families resent truth seekers, you are doubly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> my GAWD you are a fucking idiot
> with the agent bullshit with anyone that doesnt agree with your delusions
Click to expand...


Only agents continue to object to the information after it is shown they cannot produce independently verified information for the core structure they mostly fail to describe.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No substance to your text agent.  Null post.  Since you have no evidence of anything, even that families resent truth seekers, you are doubly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> my GAWD you are a fucking idiot
> with the agent bullshit with anyone that doesnt agree with your delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only agents continue to object to the information after it is shown they cannot produce independently verified information for the core structure they mostly fail to describe.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
of course, only "agents" would oppose your stupid bullshit
you REALLY need professional help


----------



## slackjawed

I am headed for Nogales this afternoon, i have room to give you a ride if you want to get some treatment on the cheap chrisfearya.........gotta pay cash american dollars though.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> my GAWD you are a fucking idiot
> with the agent bullshit with anyone that doesnt agree with your delusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only agents continue to object to the information after it is shown they cannot produce independently verified information for the core structure they mostly fail to describe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> of course, only "agents" would oppose your stupid bullshit
> you REALLY need professional help
Click to expand...


Only agents or deeply deluded individuals would attemp to oppose facts with nothing.

Curiously you are the only one that will recieve it.  Be assured that professional law enforcement are looking into your affiliations as we type.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only agents continue to object to the information after it is shown they cannot produce independently verified information for the core structure they mostly fail to describe.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> of course, only "agents" would oppose your stupid bullshit
> you REALLY need professional help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only agents or deeply deluded individuals would attemp to oppose facts with nothing.
> 
> Curiously you are the only one that will recieve it.  Be assured that professional law enforcement are looking into your affiliations as we type.
Click to expand...

you have had facts preesented to you so many times it would be insane to keep giving them to you and expect a different results
i learned that quite some time ago that troofers are so fucking delusional, that no amount of fact will change what they believe
and since i am not insane, i dont keep giving you the facts just for you to keep giving me the same responses
i just ridicule you fucking MORONS


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No substance to your text agent.  Null post.  Since you have no evidence of anything, even that families resent truth seekers, you are doubly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many of the families support your "concrete core" hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because of the extent of misprision of treason you and yours are conducting, they do not even know of it.
Click to expand...


so then the answer is ZERO!!! you dont have one family that supports your hoax yet you keep showing their pictures in your posts as if they support you.

you are a disgusting person.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> of course, only "agents" would oppose your stupid bullshit
> you REALLY need professional help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only agents or deeply deluded individuals would attemp to oppose facts with nothing.
> 
> Curiously you are the only one that will recieve it.  Be assured that professional law enforcement are looking into your affiliations as we type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have had facts preesented to you so many times
Click to expand...


However you fail again to present any while I've submitted and entire disclosure of treason through a formal filing in the US district court.  You have presented *misrepresentations* and those have been properly exposed and proper evidenciary requirement of "independent" source or 9-11 hard evidence have been logically demanded.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Very inadequate agents.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only agents or deeply deluded individuals would attemp to oppose facts with nothing.
> 
> Curiously you are the only one that will recieve it.  Be assured that professional law enforcement are looking into your affiliations as we type.
> 
> 
> 
> you have had facts preesented to you so many times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However you fail again to present any while I've submitted and entire disclosure of treason through a formal filing in the US district court.  You have presented *misrepresentations* and those have been properly exposed and proper evidenciary requirement of "independent" source or 9-11 hard evidence have been logically demanded.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Very inadequate agents.
Click to expand...

what you submitted was BULLSHIT
and it will be thrown out


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only agents or deeply deluded individuals would attemp to oppose facts with nothing.
> 
> Curiously you are the only one that will recieve it.  Be assured that professional law enforcement are looking into your affiliations as we type.
> 
> 
> 
> you have had facts preesented to you so many times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However you fail again to present any while I've submitted and entire disclosure of treason through a formal filing in the US district court.  You have presented *misrepresentations* and those have been properly exposed and proper evidenciary requirement of "independent" source or 9-11 hard evidence have been logically demanded.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Very inadequate agents.
Click to expand...


just out of curiousity.......

what evidence will you be showing in court that there was a concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

It is all right here.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

You have not and cannot oppose it.  Your evidence is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is all right here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You have not and cannot oppose it.  Your evidence is invalid.


just more paranoid delusions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is all right here.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> You have not and cannot oppose it.  Your evidence is invalid.


unfortunately for you, you are the only one that believes that. the rest of us live in the real world.


----------



## Fizz

Inside the Twin Towers: Elevator Escape : Video : Discovery Channel Channel


----------



## Christophera

Dramatic reinactment.  It leaves out the story where they tried to cut through a stiarwell wall around blockage and met concrete.

A video that explains even more.

 TTDD I

 TTDD II


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Dramatic reinactment.  It leaves out the story where they tried to cut through a stiarwell wall around blockage and met concrete.
> 
> A video that explains even more.
> 
> TTDD I
> 
> TTDD II


just more of your delusions
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

This is fact,







and it shows an end view of a concrete wall with an empty core.  This verifies the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 and Robertson in Newsweek  If you term my independently verified evidence delusion then you are spreading lies in effort to conceal the methods of mass murder or acts used in treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it shows an end view of a concrete wall with an empty core.  This verifies the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 and Robertson in Newsweek  If you term my independently verified evidence delusion then you are spreading lies in effort to conceal the methods of mass murder or acts used in treason.


yes, the photo is a fact, however, your take on it is paranoid delusions
and it has already been explained to you in ways that should be understandable to a 5 year old, that you LIE about those links


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it shows an end view of a concrete wall with an empty core.  This verifies the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 and Robertson in Newsweek  If you term my independently verified evidence delusion then you are spreading lies in effort to conceal the methods of mass murder or acts used in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the photo is a fact, however, your take on it is paranoid delusions
> and it has already been explained to you in ways that should be understandable to a 5 year old, that you LIE about those links
Click to expand...


Those links say what I say they say and they are verified by evidence of the crime itself as well as forensically.

Your text assertion is materially seen to be a lie trying to reinforce a lie trying to reinforce a lie, ad nauseum.  Cease with the treasonous concealment.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it shows an end view of a concrete wall with an empty core.  This verifies the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 and Robertson in Newsweek  If you term my independently verified evidence delusion then you are spreading lies in effort to conceal the methods of mass murder or acts used in treason.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the photo is a fact, however, your take on it is paranoid delusions
> and it has already been explained to you in ways that should be understandable to a 5 year old, that you LIE about those links
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those links say what I say they say and they are verified by evidence of the crime itself as well as forensically.
> 
> Your text assertion is materially seen to be a lie trying to reinforce a lie trying to reinforce a lie, ad nauseum.  Cease with the treasonous concealment.
Click to expand...

yes, the links say what they say
but not your paranoid delusional bullshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is fact,



you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many of the families support your "concrete core" hoax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the extent of misprision of treason you and yours are conducting, they do not even know of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so then the answer is ZERO!!! you dont have one family that supports your hoax yet you keep showing their pictures in your posts as if they support you.
> 
> you are a disgusting person.
Click to expand...



You're a fucking idiot.  It doesn't matter if families agree with a specific theory because many definitely agree the CR and NIST failed to explain how the towers collapsed.  The very people you claim are hurt by pushing for a new investigation are the same ones that support AE9/11 you dumbass:

"In this case, it was of utmost importance to determine what actually caused the collapses to ensure the future safety of high-rise buildings. Since the government failed to do that, we applaud Mr. Richard Gage and the many other professionals who are spending their own time attempting to seek the truth."


Sincerely,
Patty Casazza
Lorie Van Auken
Mindy Kleinberg
Monica Gabrielle
Http://www.ae911truth.org/info/173


They reject the government's claims on how the towers came down.


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the extent of misprision of treason you and yours are conducting, they do not even know of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then the answer is ZERO!!! you dont have one family that supports your hoax yet you keep showing their pictures in your posts as if they support you.
> 
> you are a disgusting person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.  It doesn't matter if families agree with a specific theory because many definitely agree the CR and NIST failed to explain how the towers collapsed.  The very people you claim are hurt by pushing for a new investigation are the same ones that support AE9/11 you dumbass:
> 
> "In this case, it was of utmost importance to determine what actually caused the collapses to ensure the future safety of high-rise buildings. Since the government failed to do that, we applaud Mr. Richard Gage and the many other professionals who are spending their own time attempting to seek the truth."
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Patty Casazza
> Lorie Van Auken
> Mindy Kleinberg
> Monica Gabrielle
> Http://www.ae911truth.org/info/173
> 
> 
> They reject the government's claims on how the towers came down.
Click to expand...


investigate all you want. whats stopping you? certainly not me. go for it.

how many investigations do you need??


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so then the answer is ZERO!!! you dont have one family that supports your hoax yet you keep showing their pictures in your posts as if they support you.
> 
> you are a disgusting person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.  It doesn't matter if families agree with a specific theory because many definitely agree the CR and NIST failed to explain how the towers collapsed.  The very people you claim are hurt by pushing for a new investigation are the same ones that support AE9/11 you dumbass:
> 
> "In this case, it was of utmost importance to determine what actually caused the collapses to ensure the future safety of high-rise buildings. Since the government failed to do that, we applaud Mr. Richard Gage and the many other professionals who are spending their own time attempting to seek the truth."
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Patty Casazza
> Lorie Van Auken
> Mindy Kleinberg
> Monica Gabrielle
> Http://www.ae911truth.org/info/173
> 
> 
> They reject the government's claims on how the towers came down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> investigate all you want. whats stopping you? certainly not me. go for it.
> 
> how many investigations do you need??
Click to expand...


Agent fiz I think an investigation into your behavior is due at some point.  Law certainly supports it IF you are conducting misprision of treason, you are legally barred from spreading falsities promoting treason.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.
Click to expand...


The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so then the answer is ZERO!!! you dont have one family that supports your hoax yet you keep showing their pictures in your posts as if they support you.
> 
> you are a disgusting person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.  It doesn't matter if families agree with a specific theory because many definitely agree the CR and NIST failed to explain how the towers collapsed.  The very people you claim are hurt by pushing for a new investigation are the same ones that support AE9/11 you dumbass:
> 
> "In this case, it was of utmost importance to determine what actually caused the collapses to ensure the future safety of high-rise buildings. Since the government failed to do that, we applaud Mr. Richard Gage and the many other professionals who are spending their own time attempting to seek the truth."
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Patty Casazza
> Lorie Van Auken
> Mindy Kleinberg
> Monica Gabrielle
> Http://www.ae911truth.org/info/173
> 
> 
> They reject the government's claims on how the towers came down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> investigate all you want. whats stopping you? certainly not me. go for it.
> 
> how many investigations do you need??
Click to expand...



You're such a sad bitch.  Very predictable you ignored the facts in that post.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
Click to expand...

WHAT???
you buy into this bullshit too?


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
Click to expand...


Yea they did.  Super strong as well, particularly WTC 2.  A combined cell/shear with concrete hall floors overlapping the walls to make cells and a 3rd wall crossing the short axis in the center.  It was termed, "The super core".  That is looking at the long side of WTC 2 core, the short 3rd wall was in the center, the high point.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot.  It doesn't matter if families agree with a specific theory because many definitely agree the CR and NIST failed to explain how the towers collapsed.  The very people you claim are hurt by pushing for a new investigation are the same ones that support AE9/11 you dumbass:
> 
> "In this case, it was of utmost importance to determine what actually caused the collapses to ensure the future safety of high-rise buildings. Since the government failed to do that, we applaud Mr. Richard Gage and the many other professionals who are spending their own time attempting to seek the truth."
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Patty Casazza
> Lorie Van Auken
> Mindy Kleinberg
> Monica Gabrielle
> Http://www.ae911truth.org/info/173
> 
> 
> They reject the government's claims on how the towers came down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> investigate all you want. whats stopping you? certainly not me. go for it.
> 
> how many investigations do you need??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agent fiz I think an investigation into your behavior is due at some point.  Law certainly supports it IF you are conducting misprision of treason, you are legally barred from spreading falsities promoting treason.
Click to expand...


listen you fucking moron. 

listen to me very good because i am only going to say this one time.

i dont care if you are mentally ill. if you accuse me of breaking the law one more fucking time i am going to come there and we are going to have a nice little face to face discussion. dont think i wont do it. i have never in my life been convicted of a crime. i am not like you. i dont willfully break the law, you lying sack of shit deadbeat dad. you were stupid enough to post your real info on the internet and this is exactly why its not safe to do it.

one more fucking time you accuse me. just once. we wont need to worry about your stupid concrete core hoax ever again. i'm sick of you accusing honest americans of breaking the law just because they dont buy your stupid fucking hoax.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> investigate all you want. whats stopping you? certainly not me. go for it.
> 
> how many investigations do you need??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent fiz I think an investigation into your behavior is due at some point.  Law certainly supports it IF you are conducting misprision of treason, you are legally barred from spreading falsities promoting treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen you fucking moron.
> 
> listen to me very good because i am only going to say this one time.
> 
> i dont care if you are mentally ill. if you accuse me of breaking the law one more fucking time i am going to come there and we are going to have a nice little face to face discussion. dont think i wont do it. i have never in my life been convicted of a crime. i am not like you. i dont willfully break the law, you lying sack of shit deadbeat dad. you were stupid enough to post your real info on the internet and this is exactly why its not safe to do it.
> 
> one more fucking time you accuse me. just once. we wont need to worry about your stupid concrete core hoax ever again. i'm sick of you accusing honest americans of breaking the law just because they dont buy your stupid fucking hoax.
Click to expand...


Whazz a matter?   Not enough evidence but still want to deny?  Its all but proven you are violating the law.  Too bad buddy, this is about treason.  Get evidence or shut up, or be furthering the concealment and be busted doing it.

You haven't even acknowledged that you know what the violation of law is.  You got a bad record to be so concerned about accusations based in observations of your behavior.  This one deprives 3,000 victims of due process and 250 million Americans of equal protection of law.

guiliani took the WYC documents while the courts protect their hiding

at the very least you are a sociopath.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent fiz I think an investigation into your behavior is due at some point.  Law certainly supports it IF you are conducting misprision of treason, you are legally barred from spreading falsities promoting treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen you fucking moron.
> 
> listen to me very good because i am only going to say this one time.
> 
> i dont care if you are mentally ill. if you accuse me of breaking the law one more fucking time i am going to come there and we are going to have a nice little face to face discussion. dont think i wont do it. i have never in my life been convicted of a crime. i am not like you. i dont willfully break the law, you lying sack of shit deadbeat dad. you were stupid enough to post your real info on the internet and this is exactly why its not safe to do it.
> 
> one more fucking time you accuse me. just once. we wont need to worry about your stupid concrete core hoax ever again. i'm sick of you accusing honest americans of breaking the law just because they dont buy your stupid fucking hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whazz a matter?   Not enough evidence but still want to deny?  Its all but proven you are violating the law.  Too bad buddy, this is about treason.  Get evidence or shut up, or be furthering the concealment and be busted doing it.
> 
> You haven't even acknowledged that you know what the violation of law is.  You got a bad record to be so concerned about accusations based in observations of your behavior.  This one deprives 3,000 victims of due process and 250 million Americans of equal protection of law.
> 
> guiliani took the WYC documents while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> at the very least you are a sociopath.
Click to expand...


see you soon.....


----------



## Christophera

The opposite of what agents say is true.  Good riddance.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT???
> you buy into this bullshit too?
Click to expand...






"Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central core a reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.


I'm pretty sure that says it had a reinforced concrete core.


"At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."
Http://www.ussartf.org/world_trade_center_disaster.htm

That one too.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> investigate all you want. whats stopping you? certainly not me. go for it.
> 
> how many investigations do you need??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent fiz I think an investigation into your behavior is due at some point.  Law certainly supports it IF you are conducting misprision of treason, you are legally barred from spreading falsities promoting treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen you fucking moron.
> 
> listen to me very good because i am only going to say this one time.
> 
> i dont care if you are mentally ill. if you accuse me of breaking the law one more fucking time i am going to come there and we are going to have a nice little face to face discussion. dont think i wont do it. i have never in my life been convicted of a crime. i am not like you. i dont willfully break the law, you lying sack of shit deadbeat dad. you were stupid enough to post your real info on the internet and this is exactly why its not safe to do it.
> 
> one more fucking time you accuse me. just once. we wont need to worry about your stupid concrete core hoax ever again. i'm sick of you accusing honest americans of breaking the law just because they dont buy your stupid fucking hoax.
Click to expand...



You break the law all the time you fucking stoopid cocksucking cowardly ball licking shitbag.  Fuck you and your childish barbie doll strong veiled threats you ignorant ass sucking sheep raping dumbass bitch.  You can't debate so you throw your stoopid little tantrums that reinforce what we already know:  you are a sniveling little useless bitch.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> listen you fucking moron.
> 
> listen to me very good because i am only going to say this one time.
> 
> i dont care if you are mentally ill. if you accuse me of breaking the law one more fucking time i am going to come there and we are going to have a nice little face to face discussion. dont think i wont do it. i have never in my life been convicted of a crime. i am not like you. i dont willfully break the law, you lying sack of shit deadbeat dad. you were stupid enough to post your real info on the internet and this is exactly why its not safe to do it.
> 
> one more fucking time you accuse me. just once. we wont need to worry about your stupid concrete core hoax ever again. i'm sick of you accusing honest americans of breaking the law just because they dont buy your stupid fucking hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whazz a matter?   Not enough evidence but still want to deny?  Its all but proven you are violating the law.  Too bad buddy, this is about treason.  Get evidence or shut up, or be furthering the concealment and be busted doing it.
> 
> You haven't even acknowledged that you know what the violation of law is.  You got a bad record to be so concerned about accusations based in observations of your behavior.  This one deprives 3,000 victims of due process and 250 million Americans of equal protection of law.
> 
> guiliani took the WYC documents while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> at the very least you are a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see you soon.....
Click to expand...



Nobody is buying your tough guy act you fat ass lying fucking cowardly weasel.  Just because you have licked a lot of guy's asses that doesn't mean you can kick anyone's ass you ignorant fool.  You ignore the fact man families and first responders reject the government's conclusions on how the towers fell and when that evidence is put in your face you blow a gasket.  What a fucking useless dumbass.


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT???
> you buy into this bullshit too?
Click to expand...


*Well, thats what happens when you stop giving a whiny brat the time of day, they do something more spectacular to try to get attention.  Saw it coming a mile away.  *


----------



## CurveLight

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> you buy into this bullshit too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, thats what happens when you stop giving a whiny brat the time of day, they do something more spectacular to try to get attention.  Saw it coming a mile away.  *
Click to expand...



There was nothing spectacular about me posting evidence the towers had reinforced concrete cores.  It may seem spectacular to ***** like you who just say whatever you want, ignore presented facts, and hardly ever posts evidence.  Like when you claimed the Commission said jet fuel made it to the basements of the towers thus causing the basement explosions.  You never did provide that evidence you fucking dumbass.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> you buy into this bullshit too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central core a reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that says it had a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> 
> "At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."
> Http://www.ussartf.org/world_trade_center_disaster.htm
> 
> That one too.
Click to expand...

the first one only used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, and the second one is flat out WRONG

Edit:
i dont know where you got that quote from, but THIS is what it actually says on that link



> *The Structural System:* *Yamasaki  and engineers John Skilling and Les Robertson worked closely, and the  relationship between the towers design and structure is clear. Faced with the  difficulties of building to unprecedented heights, the engineers employed an  innovative structural model: a rigid "hollow tube" of closely spaced steel columns with floor trusses extending across to a central core. The  columns, finished with a silver-colored aluminum alloy, were 18 3/4" wide and set only 22" apart, making the towers appear from afar to have no windows at all. *


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> you buy into this bullshit too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central core a reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that says it had a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> 
> "At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."
> Http://www.ussartf.org/world_trade_center_disaster.htm
> 
> That one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the first one only used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, and the second one is flat out WRONG
> 
> Edit:
> i dont know where you got that quote from, but THIS is what it actually says on that link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Structural System:* *Yamasaki  and engineers John Skilling and Les Robertson worked closely, and the  relationship between the towers design and structure is clear. Faced with the  difficulties of building to unprecedented heights, the engineers employed an  innovative structural model: a rigid "hollow tube" of closely spaced steel columns with floor trusses extending across to a central core. The  columns, finished with a silver-colored aluminum alloy, were 18 3/4" wide and set only 22" apart, making the towers appear from afar to have no windows at all. *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Yes, the first link uses the WTC as an example to say:

"Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures."


For the second quote, I got that from the link you dumbfuck.  You don't know how to read.  Scroll down the link until you see a diagram showing the concrete core on the right side of the page......then go down a few short paragraphs and you will see:


"The building's design was standard in the 1960s, when construction began on what was then the world's tallest building. At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."


Pay close attention to:

"At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core,"


Your reference is talking about the structure around the central core and that is why it says:

"with floor trusses extending across to a central core"

See how it says to a central core?  Learn to read dipdick!


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures. The central core a reinforced concrete towercontains lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that says it had a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> 
> "At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."
> Http://www.ussartf.org/world_trade_center_disaster.htm
> 
> That one too.
> 
> 
> 
> the first one only used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, and the second one is flat out WRONG
> 
> Edit:
> i dont know where you got that quote from, but THIS is what it actually says on that link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Structural System:* *Yamasaki  and engineers John Skilling and Les Robertson worked closely, and the  relationship between the towers design and structure is clear. Faced with the  difficulties of building to unprecedented heights, the engineers employed an  innovative structural model: a rigid "hollow tube" of closely spaced steel columns with floor trusses extending across to a central core. The  columns, finished with a silver-colored aluminum alloy, were 18 3/4" wide and set only 22" apart, making the towers appear from afar to have no windows at all. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the first link uses the WTC as an example to say:
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures."
> 
> 
> For the second quote, I got that from the link you dumbfuck.  You don't know how to read.  Scroll down the link until you see a diagram showing the concrete core on the right side of the page......then go down a few short paragraphs and you will see:
> 
> 
> "The building's design was standard in the 1960s, when construction began on what was then the world's tallest building. At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."
> 
> 
> Pay close attention to:
> 
> "At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core,"
> 
> 
> Your reference is talking about the structure around the central core and that is why it says:
> 
> "with floor trusses extending across to a central core"
> 
> See how it says to a central core?  Learn to read dipdick!
Click to expand...

no, YOU need to learn to read
thats what some BRITISH guys said
they include theories from other people on the page
you are too fucking stupid for the English language


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "with floor trusses extending across to a central core"
> 
> See how it says to a central core?  Learn to read dipdick!
> 
> 
> 
> no, YOU need to learn to read
> thats what some BRITISH guys said
> they include theories from other people on the page
> you are too fucking stupid for the English language
Click to expand...


divot can read, but not well.  Challenged.  It might be a vision problem, or worse.  Fundamental mental performance seems lacking.  Like message board torrets syndrome.  I say this because when a picture of the concrete core is posted,







a stream of obscenities is forthcoming.  Then the wholly notion that the image shows gypsum board standing 400+ feet in the air, fastened to steel core columns, as if it could survive the crashing hundreds of thousands of tones of structural steel that has already fallen over it.

The OCT "hammer" or "pancake" theory leaves out explanation for that one too.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "with floor trusses extending across to a central core"
> 
> See how it says to a central core?  Learn to read dipdick!
> 
> 
> 
> no, YOU need to learn to read
> thats what some BRITISH guys said
> they include theories from other people on the page
> you are too fucking stupid for the English language
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> divot can read, but not well.  Challenged.  It might be a vision problem, or worse.  Fundamental mental performance seems lacking.  Like message board torrets syndrome.  I say this because when a picture of the concrete core is posted,
> 
> 
> 
> a stream of obscenities is forthcoming.  Then the wholly notion that the image shows gypsum board standing 400+ feet in the air, fastened to steel core columns, as if it could survive the crashing hundreds of thousands of tones of structural steel that has already fallen over it.
> 
> The OCT "hammer" or "pancake" theory leaves out explanation for that one too.
Click to expand...

you get obscenities because that's all you fucking assholes deserve

and it doesn't matter how many fucking times you post the photo, it will NEVER be proof of a concrete core that didn't exist


and btw, dipshit, that DIDN'T survive but for a few moments


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, YOU need to learn to read
> thats what some BRITISH guys said
> they include theories from other people on the page
> you are too fucking stupid for the English language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divot can read, but not well.  Challenged.  It might be a vision problem, or worse.  Fundamental mental performance seems lacking.  Like message board torrets syndrome.  I say this because when a picture of the concrete core is posted,
> 
> 
> 
> a stream of obscenities is forthcoming.  Then the wholly notion that the image shows gypsum board standing 400+ feet in the air, fastened to steel core columns, as if it could survive the crashing hundreds of thousands of tones of structural steel that has already fallen over it.
> 
> The OCT "hammer" or "pancake" theory leaves out explanation for that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you get obscenities because that's all you fucking assholes deserve
> 
> and it doesn't matter how many fucking times you post the photo, it will NEVER be proof of a concrete core that didn't exist
> 
> and btw, dipshit, that DIDN'T survive but for a few moments
Click to expand...


The big bad pancake broke the big bad hammer?  

Does treason look better cloaked in ugly language?


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the first one only used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, and the second one is flat out WRONG
> 
> Edit:
> i dont know where you got that quote from, but THIS is what it actually says on that link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the first link uses the WTC as an example to say:
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures."
> 
> 
> For the second quote, I got that from the link you dumbfuck.  You don't know how to read.  Scroll down the link until you see a diagram showing the concrete core on the right side of the page......then go down a few short paragraphs and you will see:
> 
> 
> "The building's design was standard in the 1960s, when construction began on what was then the world's tallest building. At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."
> 
> 
> Pay close attention to:
> 
> "At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core,"
> 
> 
> Your reference is talking about the structure around the central core and that is why it says:
> 
> "with floor trusses extending across to a central core"
> 
> See how it says to a central core?  Learn to read dipdick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, YOU need to learn to read
> thats what some BRITISH guys said
> they include theories from other people on the page
> you are too fucking stupid for the English language
Click to expand...


This is more evidence of why you stay away from actual debates......you are sooooooo fucking DUMB.  Yes the link has different theories on how the Towers collapsed but what is NOT a THEORY is the central core was reinforced concrete.  Even the part you linked states the tubing connects to the CENTRAL CORE you fucking retard reject.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the first link uses the WTC as an example to say:
> 
> "Modern skyscrapers such as the World Trade Center, New York, have steel and concrete hull-and-core structures."
> 
> 
> For the second quote, I got that from the link you dumbfuck.  You don't know how to read.  Scroll down the link until you see a diagram showing the concrete core on the right side of the page......then go down a few short paragraphs and you will see:
> 
> 
> "The building's design was standard in the 1960s, when construction began on what was then the world's tallest building. At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete..."
> 
> 
> Pay close attention to:
> 
> "At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core,"
> 
> 
> Your reference is talking about the structure around the central core and that is why it says:
> 
> "with floor trusses extending across to a central core"
> 
> See how it says to a central core?  Learn to read dipdick!
> 
> 
> 
> no, YOU need to learn to read
> thats what some BRITISH guys said
> they include theories from other people on the page
> you are too fucking stupid for the English language
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is more evidence of why you stay away from actual debates......you are sooooooo fucking DUMB.  Yes the link has different theories on how the Towers collapsed but what is NOT a THEORY is the central core was reinforced concrete.  Even the part you linked states the tubing connects to the CENTRAL CORE you fucking retard reject.
Click to expand...

wrong again dipshit
i don't avoid debate where it is possible
but i have learned in my 7 years of dealing with you fucking assholes that debate is not in your capabilities
so all i do is ridicule you fucking morons for being the fucking morons you are


btw, thanks for actually taking a stand on something, too bad it had to be on something so totally and completely wrong


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, YOU need to learn to read
> thats what some BRITISH guys said
> they include theories from other people on the page
> you are too fucking stupid for the English language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divot can read, but not well.  Challenged.  It might be a vision problem, or worse.  Fundamental mental performance seems lacking.  Like message board torrets syndrome.  I say this because when a picture of the concrete core is posted,
> 
> 
> 
> a stream of obscenities is forthcoming.  Then the wholly notion that the image shows gypsum board standing 400+ feet in the air, fastened to steel core columns, as if it could survive the crashing hundreds of thousands of tones of structural steel that has already fallen over it.
> 
> The OCT "hammer" or "pancake" theory leaves out explanation for that one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you get obscenities because that's all you fucking assholes deserve
> 
> and it doesn't matter how many fucking times you post the photo, it will NEVER be proof of a concrete core that didn't exist
> 
> 
> and btw, dipshit, that DIDN'T survive but for a few moments
Click to expand...



I look forward to seeing how desperate you will get, and what kind of stoopid shit you will try to use to ignore:

"Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core..."
http://web.archive.org/web/20070306020115/http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/


You're so fucking pathetic.


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is fact,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
Click to expand...


a picture is worth a thousand words. got any pics of the concrete core?

i didnt think so.

here's the steel core....


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> You break the law all the time you fucking stoopid cocksucking cowardly ball licking shitbag.



another lie by you.

where is your proof? or are you just talking out of your ass again?


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct. that is a fact. its the steel core. very good. you must have taken your medication today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a picture is worth a thousand words. got any pics of the concrete core?
> 
> i didnt think so.
> 
> here's the steel core....
Click to expand...


I posted three different sources stating they had a reinforced concrete core.  When you graduate from pictures to words it will help you a great deal in learning facts you dumbfucking coward ****.  When you going to tell me you're gonna come see me face to face like you did with someone else you fucking coward?


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The towers did have a reinforced concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a picture is worth a thousand words. got any pics of the concrete core?
> 
> i didnt think so.
> 
> here's the steel core....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted three different sources stating they had a reinforced concrete core.  When you graduate from pictures to words it will help you a great deal in learning facts you dumbfucking coward ****.  When you going to tell me you're gonna come see me face to face like you did with someone else you fucking coward?
Click to expand...

and all of them are WRONG
dipshit
show a single construction photo showing rebar cages, concrete forms, or concrete in the core

btw, dipshit, Leslie Robertson, the designer of the building(he should know) says there was no concrete in the core


----------



## Fizz

steel core.





steel core.





steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.





no concrete core.





and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.



































TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]

another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]

*New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
*Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
*Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
*engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
*skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
*University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
*Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
and one of my favorites.... 
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, YOU need to learn to read
> thats what some BRITISH guys said
> they include theories from other people on the page
> you are too fucking stupid for the English language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more evidence of why you stay away from actual debates......you are sooooooo fucking DUMB.  Yes the link has different theories on how the Towers collapsed but what is NOT a THEORY is the central core was reinforced concrete.  Even the part you linked states the tubing connects to the CENTRAL CORE you fucking retard reject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again dipshit
> i don't avoid debate where it is possible
> but i have learned in my 7 years of dealing with you fucking assholes that debate is not in your capabilities
> so all i do is ridicule you fucking morons for being the fucking morons you are
> 
> 
> btw, thanks for actually taking a stand on something, too bad it had to be on something so totally and completely wrong
Click to expand...


I've taken stands on lots of issues and educated you dumbfucks in the process.  Quick highlights:

Government withheld over 500 oral testimonies for four years

Bush did say he saw a plane hit "the FIRST building."

There is no hard evidence of phone calls from flight 77

On 9E flight 77 flew undetected for 36 minutes towards DC

The Towers did have concrete cores.....just like the one being built in the new 1 WTC Tower.

The family members most responsible for the Commission reject the governments conclusions on how the Towers fell.

There has never been a full investigation into 9E

Gee, pretty soon you assholes are going to realize just how fucking ignorant you are about that day.  (don't worry....we know you'll never publicly explicitly admit it....but you make that admission every time you try to debate 9E 9E 9E 9E 9E.....lol!)


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> steel core.



Fizz spam

This time the cut and paste session used a building NOT the twins, again.

SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/






The proportion of columns width and the space between the columns is wrong.  This one shows that the Twins had slightly over 2 columns width for spacing.  The above image is much less.








SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> Gee, pretty soon you assholes are going to realize just how fucking ignorant you are about that day.



More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.


----------



## CurveLight

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, pretty soon you assholes are going to realize just how fucking ignorant you are about that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.
Click to expand...


I appreciate you pointing out the publication errors but this "treason is prosecutable" garbage has to go.  All you do is hand them a reason to bitch.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, pretty soon you assholes are going to realize just how fucking ignorant you are about that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.
Click to expand...

and you should be prosecuted for it
'along with all the other fucking moronic troofers


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, pretty soon you assholes are going to realize just how fucking ignorant you are about that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you should be prosecuted for it
> 'along with all the other fucking moronic troofers
Click to expand...


There we go......the divedick we all know.....ignore the facts....


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, pretty soon you assholes are going to realize just how fucking ignorant you are about that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate you pointing out the publication errors but this "treason is prosecutable" garbage has to go.  All you do is hand them a reason to bitch.
Click to expand...


I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.

Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.

Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.

Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?

The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.







gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.

The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.
> 
> 
> 
> and you should be prosecuted for it
> 'along with all the other fucking moronic troofers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There we go......the divedick we all know.....ignore the facts....
Click to expand...

except i'm not ignoring any facts
i just ignore your delusional bullshit


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you pointing out the publication errors but this "treason is prosecutable" garbage has to go.  All you do is hand them a reason to bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
Click to expand...

see, even HE knows it was a steel core, dipshit


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> investigate all you want. whats stopping you? certainly not me. go for it.
> 
> how many investigations do you need??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent fiz I think an investigation into your behavior is due at some point.  Law certainly supports it IF you are conducting misprision of treason, you are legally barred from spreading falsities promoting treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen you fucking moron.
> 
> listen to me very good because i am only going to say this one time.
> 
> i dont care if you are mentally ill. if you accuse me of breaking the law one more fucking time i am going to come there and we are going to have a nice little face to face discussion. dont think i wont do it. i have never in my life been convicted of a crime. i am not like you. i dont willfully break the law, you lying sack of shit deadbeat dad. you were stupid enough to post your real info on the internet and this is exactly why its not safe to do it.
> 
> one more fucking time you accuse me. just once. we wont need to worry about your stupid concrete core hoax ever again. i'm sick of you accusing honest americans of breaking the law just because they dont buy your stupid fucking hoax.
Click to expand...



So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you pointing out the publication errors but this "treason is prosecutable" garbage has to go.  All you do is hand them a reason to bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see, even HE knows it was a steel core, dipshit
Click to expand...



You ignore the fact I provided three sources all pointing to the reinforced concrete core you fucking liar.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you pointing out the publication errors but this "treason is prosecutable" garbage has to go.  All you do is hand them a reason to bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see, even HE knows it was a steel core, dipshit
Click to expand...


He says he knows, but is absolutely unaccountable and will not produce any evidence.  His site does not use the only image of one of the Twins core.






and does not have a link to the engineers statements 2 days after 9-11.

September 13, 2001

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> see, even HE knows it was a steel core, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the fact I provided three sources all pointing to the reinforced concrete core you fucking liar.
Click to expand...


These agents know the concrete core is the key to entire thing, which is why they are so unaccountable.  Why the hell else would they object to the most common bulding material on the planet being used for a core structure when all evidence from independent sources identifies concrete?

The quasi leaders of the truth movement and these traitors are on the same team whether they know it or not.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> see, even HE knows it was a steel core, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the fact I provided three sources all pointing to the reinforced concrete core you fucking liar.
Click to expand...

no, you retarded dipshit
you posted links to 4 bad sources one of which isnt even at its originalandn the reason it isnt is because it was WRONG


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> see, even HE knows it was a steel core, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the fact I provided three sources all pointing to the reinforced concrete core you fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These agents know the concrete core is the key to entire thing, which is why they are so unaccountable.  Why the hell else would they object to the most common bulding material on the planet being used for a core structure when all evidence from independent sources identifies concrete?
> 
> The quasi leaders of the truth movement and these traitors are on the same team whether they know it or not.
Click to expand...

again with the "agent" bullshit
if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD


----------



## Christophera

Null post agent.  

Your efforts to change the subject in the continued failure to provide evidence for the core you fail to evidence from independent sources or 9-11 images exposes that you are not reasonable and completely manipulating the conversation away from the truth and towards an agenda.  The  core you mostly fail to even mention.

Show us your independently verified evidence .  .  . or do some more treasonous concealment of information intimately related to the accuracy of the "cause of death" on 3,000 death certificates.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Null post agent.
> 
> Your efforts to change the subject in the continued failure to provide evidence for the core you fail to evidence from independent sources or 9-11 images exposes that you are not reasonable and completely manipulating the conversation away from the truth and towards an agenda.  The  core you mostly fail to even mention.
> 
> Show us your independently verified evidence .  .  . or do some more treasonous concealment of information intimately related to the accuracy of the "cause of death" on 3,000 death certificates.


LOL you are too fucking stupid
every post you make is a null post
your delusions do not make for fact


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the fact I provided three sources all pointing to the reinforced concrete core you fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These agents know the concrete core is the key to entire thing, which is why they are so unaccountable.  Why the hell else would they object to the most common bulding material on the planet being used for a core structure when all evidence from independent sources identifies concrete?
> 
> The quasi leaders of the truth movement and these traitors are on the same team whether they know it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
Click to expand...


The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> see, even HE knows it was a steel core, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the fact I provided three sources all pointing to the reinforced concrete core you fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, you retarded dipshit
> you posted links to 4 bad sources one of which isnt even at its originalandn the reason it isnt is because it was WRONG
Click to expand...


You are such a fucking useless whiny ****.  What you quoted from one of my links helped prove there was a concrete core and as soon as I proved that you stopped trying to prove your point and went on another one of your retarded tpp rants.  Good grief you are an idiot.


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> These agents know the concrete core is the key to entire thing, which is why they are so unaccountable.  Why the hell else would they object to the most common bulding material on the planet being used for a core structure when all evidence from independent sources identifies concrete?
> 
> The quasi leaders of the truth movement and these traitors are on the same team whether they know it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
Click to expand...


clight, Can we stop there?  

How about a functional thought?

fiz-div agent, is the tool of the perpetrator and has has no function of its own.  Apparently disabled from common knowledge recognition of many facts as is demonstrated.

What is divulged here has actually been going on for at least 6 years.  Cognitive infiltrations.

Top Obama czar: Infiltrate all 'conspiracy theorists'

which you know about of course.  I propose these guys are that program, the implications speak for themselves.


----------



## CurveLight

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clight, Can we stop there?
> 
> How about a functional thought?
> 
> fiz-div agent, is the tool of the perpetrator and has has no function of its own.  Apparently disabled from common knowledge recognition of many facts as is demonstrated.
> 
> What is divulged here has actually been going on for at least 6 years.  Cognitive infiltrations.
> 
> Top Obama czar: Infiltrate all 'conspiracy theorists'
> 
> which you know about of course.  I propose these guys are that program, the implications speak for themselves.
Click to expand...




Holy fucking shitballs.  You just cited wnd.....WND!  Are you fucking kidding me?  I have no idea what you are talking about with that infiltrate conspiracy theorist garbage and frankly......I want some of that peyote you're smoking....is it free?


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> These agents know the concrete core is the key to entire thing, which is why they are so unaccountable.  Why the hell else would they object to the most common bulding material on the planet being used for a core structure when all evidence from independent sources identifies concrete?
> 
> The quasi leaders of the truth movement and these traitors are on the same team whether they know it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
Click to expand...

no shit dipshit
you lack reading comprehension

if you had it, you would have understood that i was saying i'm not a fucking agent


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clight, Can we stop there?
> 
> How about a functional thought?
> 
> fiz-div agent, is the tool of the perpetrator and has has no function of its own.  Apparently disabled from common knowledge recognition of many facts as is demonstrated.
> 
> What is divulged here has actually been going on for at least 6 years.  Cognitive infiltrations.
> 
> Top Obama czar: Infiltrate all 'conspiracy theorists'
> 
> which you know about of course.  I propose these guys are that program, the implications speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shitballs.  You just cited wnd.....WND!  Are you fucking kidding me?  I have no idea what you are talking about with that infiltrate conspiracy theorist garbage and frankly......I want some of that peyote you're smoking....is it free?
Click to expand...

WOW, are your eyes opening a little
how many times have you been told he is completely fucking delusional???


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no shit dipshit
> you lack reading comprehension
> 
> if you had it, you would have understood that i was saying i'm not a fucking agent
Click to expand...



It is you that lacks reading comprehension you dumb fucking ****.  What I stated transcended the issue of being an "agent."


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
> 
> 
> 
> no shit dipshit
> you lack reading comprehension
> 
> if you had it, you would have understood that i was saying i'm not a fucking agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is you that lacks reading comprehension you dumb fucking ****.  What I stated transcended the issue of being an "agent."
Click to expand...

you prove you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Fizz

find any pictures of the concrete core yet?


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> find any pictures of the concrete core yet?



So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fizz said:


> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2
> 
> another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
> YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.
> 
> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> and one of my favorites....
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME



lol.agent Fizz uses the corporate controlled media PBS a GOVERNMENT program as one of his sources.I love it. and the discovery channel which was purchased by Murdock not too long ago  as well.  then Time magazine and NEWSWEEK  who has ALWAYS partipated in many government coverups in the past? great independent sources. those others that he mentioned ,you might want to let him know chris,all say that because if they dont,they will lose government contracts they have and lose their funds and be labeled as crackpots if they come out and say the truth. He already knows thats true though so he doesnt care.He doesnt give a shit about the facts though of how the media  participates in government coverups and is just a tool for them though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is more evidence of why you stay away from actual debates......you are sooooooo fucking DUMB.  Yes the link has different theories on how the Towers collapsed but what is NOT a THEORY is the central core was reinforced concrete.  Even the part you linked states the tubing connects to the CENTRAL CORE you fucking retard reject.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again dipshit
> i don't avoid debate where it is possible
> but i have learned in my 7 years of dealing with you fucking assholes that debate is not in your capabilities
> so all i do is ridicule you fucking morons for being the fucking morons you are
> 
> 
> btw, thanks for actually taking a stand on something, too bad it had to be on something so totally and completely wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've taken stands on lots of issues and educated you dumbfucks in the process.  Quick highlights:
> 
> Government withheld over 500 oral testimonies for four years
> 
> Bush did say he saw a plane hit "the FIRST building."
> 
> There is no hard evidence of phone calls from flight 77
> 
> On 9E flight 77 flew undetected for 36 minutes towards DC
> 
> The Towers did have concrete cores.....just like the one being built in the new 1 WTC Tower.
> 
> The family members most responsible for the Commission reject the governments conclusions on how the Towers fell.
> 
> There has never been a full investigation into 9E
> 
> Gee, pretty soon you assholes are going to realize just how fucking ignorant you are about that day.  (don't worry....we know you'll never publicly explicitly admit it....but you make that admission every time you try to debate 9E 9E 9E 9E 9E.....lol!)
Click to expand...


Not to mention that top ranked scientists from around the world dont accept the offical version,nor do hundreds of architects and engineers,or demolition experts,witnesses including credible people such as first responders and firemen or that top pilots around the worrld dont accept the pentagon story either,or the towers evidence was illegally confiscated.a crimal offense, but none of that is good enough for this stupid troll,only what the mainstream media say.great logic there. boy they sure DO make that admission everytime they try to debate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than that.  They will learn that ignorance of the law is no defense.  Treason is prosecutable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you pointing out the publication errors but this "treason is prosecutable" garbage has to go.  All you do is hand them a reason to bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
Click to expand...


I agree with Chris.I dont think him presenting evidence of legal evidence is why they bitch.Like he said,they bitch at anything because it doesnt serve the perps interest. Chris is only telling them the truth when he says treason is prosecutable which is exactly what the neocons in the bush administration committed and people in congress and the government are still committing by participating in the coverup. These trolls will ignore the facts that anytime soneone in congresss such as congress woman Cynthia Mckinney or senator Mark Dayton spoke out against the official version and said there needs to be a new investigation,they lost their jobs,anybody in congress who speaks out,they get rid of them.

great country we have isnt it? the land of the free and brave where we cant even questions the governments version without losing our jobs.what freedoms we have huh?


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you pointing out the publication errors but this "treason is prosecutable" garbage has to go.  All you do is hand them a reason to bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with Chris.I dont think him presenting evidence of legal evidence is why they bitch.Like he said,they bitch at anything because it doesnt serve the perps interest. Chris is only telling them the truth when he says treason is prosecutable which is exactly what the neocons in the bush administration committed and people in congress and the government are still committing by participating in the coverup. These trolls will ignore the facts that anytime soneone in congresss such as congress woman Cynthia Mckinney or senator Mark Dayton spoke out against the official version and said there needs to be a new investigation,they lost their jobs,anybody in congress who speaks out,they get rid of them.
> 
> great country we have isnt it? the land of the free and brave where we cant even questions the governments version without losing our jobs.what freedoms we have huh?
Click to expand...

keep licking that ass


----------



## CurveLight

9/11 inside job said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2
> 
> another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
> YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.
> 
> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> and one of my favorites....
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.agent Fizz uses the corporate controlled media PBS a GOVERNMENT program as one of his sources.I love it. and the discovery channel which was purchased by Murdock not too long ago  as well.  then Time magazine and NEWSWEEK  who has ALWAYS partipated in many government coverups in the past? great independent sources. those others that he mentioned ,you might want to let him know chris,all say that because if they dont,they will lose government contracts they have and lose their funds and be labeled as crackpots if they come out and say the truth. He already knows thats true though so he doesnt care.He doesnt give a shit about the facts though of how the media  participates in government coverups and is just a tool for them though.
Click to expand...



You gotta be kidding me....PBS is a great source considering the msm climate and out of all msm outlets it is one of the most reliable.  I also don't buy into this mass conspiracy active cover up bullshit.  For one thing, it isn't necessary.  For another......that entire theory is a paradox.  I agree msm sources are pro government but what you're claiming here is way outta bounds.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> These agents know the concrete core is the key to entire thing, which is why they are so unaccountable.  Why the hell else would they object to the most common bulding material on the planet being used for a core structure when all evidence from independent sources identifies concrete?
> 
> The quasi leaders of the truth movement and these traitors are on the same team whether they know it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
Click to expand...


so very true.thats the only thing that Ditzcon could ever kill is an honest thought.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CurveLight said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steel core during cleanup efforts. notice the steel core is relatively intact at this point of the building and there is no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then these pictures of the core under construction. no concrete. notice in the first one the floor above is already in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV show that Robertson participates in on the collapse of the towers which states it was a STEEL CORE!!
> 
> YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2
> 
> another video documentary with robertson that says it was a STEEL CORE.
> YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.
> 
> *New York Times* says steel core. Comparing 2 Sets Of Twin Towers; Malaysian Buildings Offered as Model - NYTimes.com
> *Newsweek. steel core*. High Time - Newsweek.com
> *Time Magazine. steel core. *Twin Terrors - The Discovery Channel - TIME.com
> *engineering.com steel core. *ENGINEERING.com > World Trade Center Disaster
> *skyscraper.org steel core.* The World Trade Center: Statistics and History
> *University of Sydney steel core.* World Trade Center - Some Engineering Aspects - Civil Engineering - The University of Sydney
> *Berkeley steel core.* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> and one of my favorites....
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.agent Fizz uses the corporate controlled media PBS a GOVERNMENT program as one of his sources.I love it. and the discovery channel which was purchased by Murdock not too long ago  as well.  then Time magazine and NEWSWEEK  who has ALWAYS partipated in many government coverups in the past? great independent sources. those others that he mentioned ,you might want to let him know chris,all say that because if they dont,they will lose government contracts they have and lose their funds and be labeled as crackpots if they come out and say the truth. He already knows thats true though so he doesnt care.He doesnt give a shit about the facts though of how the media  participates in government coverups and is just a tool for them though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me....PBS is a great source considering the msm climate and out of all msm outlets it is one of the most reliable.  I also don't buy into this mass conspiracy active cover up bullshit.  For one thing, it isn't necessary.  For another......that entire theory is a paradox.  I agree msm sources are pro government but what you're claiming here is way outta bounds.
Click to expand...


Uh not at all.If you ever followed the programs of PBS on government stuff you would know they ALWAYS participate in coverups. example,EVERY freaking time they cover the kennedy assassination in november,all they EVER do is promote that OTHER fairy tale commission the warren commission, that oswald killed kennedy.they omit key testimonys,key evidence and facts as well just like in the 9/11 coverup commission.

you STILL going to tell me they are an objective source? I used to research the kennedy assassination night and day before 9/11 came long.I have been fortunate enough to interview witnesses over the years that were there that day to know for a fact,the warren commission is bullshit like the 9/11 coverup commission. 

you need to get educated on how the mainstream media is a tool for the government dude.the moment you start believing crap PBS tells you about 9/11 or the kennedy assassination,you might as well join the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists group and be buddies with ditzcon,candy cornboy and the others.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clight, Can we stop there?
> 
> How about a functional thought?
> 
> fiz-div agent, is the tool of the perpetrator and has has no function of its own.  Apparently disabled from common knowledge recognition of many facts as is demonstrated.
> 
> What is divulged here has actually been going on for at least 6 years.  Cognitive infiltrations.
> 
> Top Obama czar: Infiltrate all 'conspiracy theorists'
> 
> which you know about of course.  I propose these guys are that program, the implications speak for themselves.
Click to expand...


agreed NOBODY here should EVER read the posts of Ditzcons.He NEVER has ANYTHING constructive to say and just responds with posts such as -your a fucking idiot or -your a stupid moron when you ask him to address evidence and facts.same as slackjaw and candy corn,those 3 NEVER have ANYTHING constructive to say.they are just trolls here seeking attention,the best thing everybody interested in the truth about 9/11 can do,is put them on ignore and dont respond to them.dont feed the trolls,your just playing their game they WANT you to by responding. this advise always goes ignored though so i dont know im wasting my breath here.sheesh.


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> find any pictures of the concrete core yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?
Click to expand...


whenever i want. why? it will happen. i have plans to visit LA soon and santa barbara isnt far.


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> you need to get educated on how the mainstream media is a tool for the government dude.the moment you start believing crap PBS tells you about 9/11 or the kennedy assassination,you might as well join the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists group and be buddies with ditzcon,candy cornboy and the others.



find any pictures of the concrete core yet?

find any building plans for a concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clight, Can we stop there?
> 
> How about a functional thought?
> 
> fiz-div agent, is the tool of the perpetrator and has has no function of its own.  Apparently disabled from common knowledge recognition of many facts as is demonstrated.
> 
> What is divulged here has actually been going on for at least 6 years.  Cognitive infiltrations.
> 
> Top Obama czar: Infiltrate all 'conspiracy theorists'
> 
> which you know about of course.  I propose these guys are that program, the implications speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shitballs.  You just cited wnd.....WND!  Are you fucking kidding me?  I have no idea what you are talking about with that infiltrate conspiracy theorist garbage and frankly......I want some of that peyote you're smoking....is it free?
Click to expand...


Freedom is not free but it is exhilarating.

I chose WND to make a point.  If they put it out, because in many ways it could be said to be against their political position, then it has more veracity than coming from a liberal camp where it would be expected.

I saw the beginning of the cognitive infiltrations at the howard sterne message board around the time he said "yea, that hole in the pentagon looked more like a missile than one made by a jetliner." on air.  There was a cluster of them bashing the concrete core with exactly the same misrepresentations that fiz-div use today when they bother.

gamolon and stannrod date back to 2004 at Let's Roll forums then stalking me around the web at various forums.  gamit was busted photoshopping in full view of the admins of breakfornews.com with an obvious alteration who appeared to join in then pronounce "verdict".  Theatre.






A post here with all the images.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

The exterior of WTC 1's footbridge was inserted on a layer created outside the buildings windows.  The foot bridge windows can be seen bleeding through the perimeter columns of the WTC 2 lobby photo used to portray WTC 1.

There is a very serious, concentrated fraud occuring and has been for some years.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again with the "agent" bullshit
> if i WAS an agent, you would be DEAD
> think(if you actually can) if i was an agent for the people you claim killed nearly 3000 citizens, and you were even remotely close to the truth, you would be DEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you have ever killed, or could kill, is an honest thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so very true.thats the only thing that Ditzcon could ever kill is an honest thought.
Click to expand...

at least i could have one to kill
you fucking morons cant even get an honest thought to look at


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> clight, Can we stop there?
> 
> How about a functional thought?
> 
> fiz-div agent, is the tool of the perpetrator and has has no function of its own.  Apparently disabled from common knowledge recognition of many facts as is demonstrated.
> 
> What is divulged here has actually been going on for at least 6 years.  Cognitive infiltrations.
> 
> Top Obama czar: Infiltrate all 'conspiracy theorists'
> 
> which you know about of course.  I propose these guys are that program, the implications speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shitballs.  You just cited wnd.....WND!  Are you fucking kidding me?  I have no idea what you are talking about with that infiltrate conspiracy theorist garbage and frankly......I want some of that peyote you're smoking....is it free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom is not free but it is exhilarating.
> 
> I chose WND to make a point.  If they put it out, because in many ways it could be said to be against their political position, then it has more veracity than coming from a liberal camp where it would be expected.
> 
> I saw the beginning of the cognitive infiltrations at the howard sterne message board around the time he said "yea, that hole in the pentagon looked more like a missile than one made by a jetliner." on air.  There was a cluster of them bashing the concrete core with exactly the same misrepresentations that fiz-div use today when they bother.
> 
> gamolon and stannrod date back to 2004 at Let's Roll forums then stalking me around the web at various forums.  gamit was busted photoshopping in full view of the admins of breakfornews.com with an obvious alteration who appeared to join in then pronounce "verdict".  Theatre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A post here with all the images.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> The exterior of WTC 1's footbridge was inserted on a layer created outside the buildings windows.  The foot bridge windows can be seen bleeding through the perimeter columns of the WTC 2 lobby photo used to portray WTC 1.
> 
> There is a very serious, concentrated fraud occuring and has been for some years.
Click to expand...


your digital photos do the same thing when you blow them up too far, moron. i already showed you that when you blow up one of your pictures the smoke doesnt touch the building. does that mean you photoshopped the picture? no. its just what happens when you blow up a digital image too far.


----------



## Fizz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__gUjUv1vvw]YouTube - Building the World Trade Center and Twin Towers - 1 of 2[/ame]

about 8 minutes in starts video of the STEEL core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


>



Does smoke have to touch the building?  Is that your boss in the dust and flame?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> YouTube - Building the World Trade Center and Twin Towers - 1 of 2
> 
> about 8 minutes in starts video of the STEEL core.



Misrepresentations exposed by one photo, and the fact that a steel core columns is never seen in the core area on 9-11.

Left and right of the central crane are butt plates used to join section of guide rial support steel because it allows shifting and adjusting.  Butt plate joing of vertical section IS not strong enough for "core column".


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> find any pictures of the concrete core yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whenever i want. why? it will happen. i have plans to visit LA soon and santa barbara isnt far.
Click to expand...



So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> YouTube - Building the World Trade Center and Twin Towers - 1 of 2
> 
> about 8 minutes in starts video of the STEEL core.


nice find, but the delusional will say it was edited


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i want. why? it will happen. i have plans to visit LA soon and santa barbara isnt far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?
Click to expand...


you are really a sick person. 

chris can tell you after i see him if he wants. until then i'm not going to tell him or you when i am going. it will happen when its convenient for me. i already have plans to visit LA.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my informing them of legal facts is why they bitch.  They bitch at anything that doesn't serve the perps interests.
> 
> Personally I think it is going to be treason against the United States of America to argue for steel core columns in the core area.
> It is only because of the quasi leadership of the truth movement that this matter is an issue.  They are the ones that made misrepresentation of the core structure appear legitimate.
> 
> Recall, I'm the one that made 4 threads at A&E that gage never responded to even though they had independently verifiable evidence, then was banned on fraudulent premise.  I'm also the one that Ph.D Ron Larsen wrote a page about relating to my demo model because it explains everything and is completely feasible.
> 
> Chris Brown's Demolition for the Twin Towers -- Why this Model?
> 
> The premise of the ban at A&E was totally erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gage publically stated that he would provide links to video images showing steel core columns in the core area as justification for his promoting that such structure exists, besides the fact it is "official" information.  He never has provided those links.
> 
> The reason gage promotes the steel core columns is because with them as a core, no explanation for anything is possible.  He may not be able to know that, (I've tried to tell him) but such is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Chris.I dont think him presenting evidence of legal evidence is why they bitch.Like he said,they bitch at anything because it doesnt serve the perps interest. Chris is only telling them the truth when he says treason is prosecutable which is exactly what the neocons in the bush administration committed and people in congress and the government are still committing by participating in the coverup. These trolls will ignore the facts that anytime soneone in congresss such as congress woman Cynthia Mckinney or senator Mark Dayton spoke out against the official version and said there needs to be a new investigation,they lost their jobs,anybody in congress who speaks out,they get rid of them.
> 
> great country we have isnt it? the land of the free and brave where we cant even questions the governments version without losing our jobs.what freedoms we have huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep licking that ass
Click to expand...


You better hurry up and point out you accidentally quoted the wrong person before fizz, candycorn, ollie, and Snitch Bitch all suspect you are cheating on them..........


----------



## Fizz

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You break the law all the time you fucking stoopid cocksucking cowardly ball licking shitbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another lie by you.
> 
> where is your proof? or are you just talking out of your ass again?
Click to expand...


still waiting for your proof, you lying sack of shit!!!


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i want. why? it will happen. i have plans to visit LA soon and santa barbara isnt far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are really a sick person.
> 
> chris can tell you after i see him if he wants. until then i'm not going to tell him or you when i am going. it will happen when its convenient for me. i already have plans to visit LA.
Click to expand...



I just wanted to point out again you don't have the guts to keep your word because you threw a little temper tantrum like the little bitch you are so........

.....when are you gonna go see him you cowardly cocksucking child raping sheep fucking retard?  Or was that more of nothing but empty words coming from a shitrag as worthless as you?  I'm guessing you were just having another temper tantrum because you can't debate, you can't be honest, and I think you still have wet dreams about all the burnt, dismembered, and chopped bodies on 9E.  Is that it? Is that why you are so upset?  It's been too long and you want more fresh burnt meat you fucking cowardly asshole crybaby?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> still waiting for your proof, you lying sack of shit!!!



You would refuse to recognize any and everything.  Proof means nothing to you.  You are deception and evasion.  the reverse of what you say is true.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for your proof, you lying sack of shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would refuse to recognize any and everything.  Proof means nothing to you.  You are deception and evasion.  the reverse of what you say is true.
Click to expand...


the reverse is what i say is true?

then explain the following statement.

"i always lie"


----------



## CurveLight

9/11 inside job said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.agent Fizz uses the corporate controlled media PBS a GOVERNMENT program as one of his sources.I love it. and the discovery channel which was purchased by Murdock not too long ago  as well.  then Time magazine and NEWSWEEK  who has ALWAYS partipated in many government coverups in the past? great independent sources. those others that he mentioned ,you might want to let him know chris,all say that because if they dont,they will lose government contracts they have and lose their funds and be labeled as crackpots if they come out and say the truth. He already knows thats true though so he doesnt care.He doesnt give a shit about the facts though of how the media  participates in government coverups and is just a tool for them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me....PBS is a great source considering the msm climate and out of all msm outlets it is one of the most reliable.  I also don't buy into this mass conspiracy active cover up bullshit.  For one thing, it isn't necessary.  For another......that entire theory is a paradox.  I agree msm sources are pro government but what you're claiming here is way outta bounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh not at all.If you ever followed the programs of PBS on government stuff you would know they ALWAYS participate in coverups. example,EVERY freaking time they cover the kennedy assassination in november,all they EVER do is promote that OTHER fairy tale commission the warren commission, that oswald killed kennedy.they omit key testimonys,key evidence and facts as well just like in the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> you STILL going to tell me they are an objective source? I used to research the kennedy assassination night and day before 9/11 came long.I have been fortunate enough to interview witnesses over the years that were there that day to know for a fact,the warren commission is bullshit like the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> you need to get educated on how the mainstream media is a tool for the government dude.the moment you start believing crap PBS tells you about 9/11 or the kennedy assassination,you might as well join the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists group and be buddies with ditzcon,candy cornboy and the others.
Click to expand...



I didn't say pbs is objective.....I said it's a great source....especially compared to the rest of msm and npr is even better.  I've always said the msm is pro government so don't fucking tell me to get educated because I don't agree with your conspiracy theories about the msm.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for your proof, you lying sack of shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would refuse to recognize any and everything.  Proof means nothing to you.  You are deception and evasion.  the reverse of what you say is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reverse is what i say is true?
> 
> then explain the following statement.
> 
> "i always lie"
Click to expand...



That's easy you dumbfuck because you just admitted:

(posted by fizz in reverse)
"lie I always"


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would refuse to recognize any and everything.  Proof means nothing to you.  You are deception and evasion.  the reverse of what you say is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reverse is what i say is true?
> 
> then explain the following statement.
> 
> "i always lie"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy you dumbfuck because you just admitted:
> 
> (posted by fizz in reverse)
> "lie I always"
Click to expand...

but, dipshit, if he always lies, then he was lying when he said that

LOL


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for your proof, you lying sack of shit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would refuse to recognize any and everything.  Proof means nothing to you.  You are deception and evasion.  the reverse of what you say is true.
Click to expand...

you are one massively delusional dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Butt plate joing of vertical section IS not strong enough for "core column".



and where is your proof that those are butt plates and the columns weren't welded?


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the reverse is what i say is true?
> 
> then explain the following statement.
> 
> "i always lie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy you dumbfuck because you just admitted:
> 
> (posted by fizz in reverse)
> "lie I always"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but, dipshit, if he always lies, then he was lying when he said that
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...



You are too fucking fizz to understand anything.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plate joing of vertical section IS not strong enough for "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is your proof that those are butt plates and the columns weren't welded?
Click to expand...


The photo does not show enough to tell what type of connections were used to splice the columns together vertically. Part of the structure show in the picture is to support the tower cranes, and are bolted. Some of that would stay, some of it would be removed as false-work.
The decking shown in the picture is commonly used to support a concrete deck. And that would make sense at least around the perimiter of the core structure.
There really is not enough shown in this photo to do anything more than make some guesses based on usual methods of construction. 
That said, usually columns are welded using full-penetration welds at deck levels. That does not mean it was done here, just that is 'normal'. Those bolted joints in the columns are there as part of the structure to support those three tower cranes, and as the structure moves up, more are added and the cranes also move up.

There really is not anything special revealed in this photo. I have photos of buildings i worked on that show much more than this one does.

I have to go on an errand or two. Be back later to torment the twoofers.  Hi guys, i am back from mexico!
see ya later!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CurveLight said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta be kidding me....PBS is a great source considering the msm climate and out of all msm outlets it is one of the most reliable.  I also don't buy into this mass conspiracy active cover up bullshit.  For one thing, it isn't necessary.  For another......that entire theory is a paradox.  I agree msm sources are pro government but what you're claiming here is way outta bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh not at all.If you ever followed the programs of PBS on government stuff you would know they ALWAYS participate in coverups. example,EVERY freaking time they cover the kennedy assassination in november,all they EVER do is promote that OTHER fairy tale commission the warren commission, that oswald killed kennedy.they omit key testimonys,key evidence and facts as well just like in the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> you STILL going to tell me they are an objective source? I used to research the kennedy assassination night and day before 9/11 came long.I have been fortunate enough to interview witnesses over the years that were there that day to know for a fact,the warren commission is bullshit like the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> you need to get educated on how the mainstream media is a tool for the government dude.the moment you start believing crap PBS tells you about 9/11 or the kennedy assassination,you might as well join the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists group and be buddies with ditzcon,candy cornboy and the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say pbs is objective.....I said it's a great source....especially compared to the rest of msm and npr is even better.  I've always said the msm is pro government so don't fucking tell me to get educated because I don't agree with your conspiracy theories about the msm.
Click to expand...


PBS is a lousy source when it comes to 9/11 and the kennedy assassination as I just proved. your not making any sense  hear,you just admitted that your aware of how the msm is pro government but now you just said its a conspiracy theory about the msm.make up your mind,is the msm pro government or you going to be like the others and be ignorant and just say its a conspiracy theory?


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plate joing of vertical section IS not strong enough for "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is your proof that those are butt plates and the columns weren't welded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The photo does not show enough to tell what type of connections were used to splice the columns together vertically.
Click to expand...


That is what the perpetrators would want people to think.

Panel 5 of the,

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Shows the butt plate closer.






Butt plates were only used when guide rail support steel needed more sever alignment.  Otherwise a single pass butt weld was used.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators would want people to think.


thats not a fucking answer, moron. blaming "perpetrators" is just you being a paranoid schizophrenic.



Christophera said:


> Panel 5 of the,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Shows the butt plate closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates were only used when guide rail support steel needed more sever alignment.  Otherwise a single pass butt weld was used.



where are you getting this information from? are you just making it up as you go along again? where is your proof that the connections were not welded?


----------



## Fizz

oh... and i almost forgot....


WHERE IS YOUR FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!!!


----------



## CurveLight

9/11 inside job said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh not at all.If you ever followed the programs of PBS on government stuff you would know they ALWAYS participate in coverups. example,EVERY freaking time they cover the kennedy assassination in november,all they EVER do is promote that OTHER fairy tale commission the warren commission, that oswald killed kennedy.they omit key testimonys,key evidence and facts as well just like in the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> you STILL going to tell me they are an objective source? I used to research the kennedy assassination night and day before 9/11 came long.I have been fortunate enough to interview witnesses over the years that were there that day to know for a fact,the warren commission is bullshit like the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> you need to get educated on how the mainstream media is a tool for the government dude.the moment you start believing crap PBS tells you about 9/11 or the kennedy assassination,you might as well join the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists group and be buddies with ditzcon,candy cornboy and the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say pbs is objective.....I said it's a great source....especially compared to the rest of msm and npr is even better.  I've always said the msm is pro government so don't fucking tell me to get educated because I don't agree with your conspiracy theories about the msm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PBS is a lousy source when it comes to 9/11 and the kennedy assassination as I just proved. your not making any sense  hear,you just admitted that your aware of how the msm is pro government but now you just said its a conspiracy theory about the msm.make up your mind,is the msm pro government or you going to be like the others and be ignorant and just say its a conspiracy theory?
Click to expand...


One PBS program points out:


"...the 9/11 Commission never looked closely into NSA's role in the broad intelligence breakdown behind the World Trade Center and Pentagon attacks. If they had, they would have understood the full extent to which the agency had major pieces of the puzzle but never put them together or disclosed their entire body of knowledge to the CIA and the FBI."


And

"Former CIA analyst Michael Scheuer told PBS, "None of this information that we're speaking about this evening's in the 9/11 Commission report. They simply ignored all of it."
Http://www.rawstory.com/news/2008/PBS_NSA_tracked_911_hijackers_but_0127.html


Also, it was PBS that publicly aired the infamous Silverstein "pull it" comment in 2002.  Your claims against pbs are not that strong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CurveLight said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say pbs is objective.....I said it's a great source....especially compared to the rest of msm and npr is even better.  I've always said the msm is pro government so don't fucking tell me to get educated because I don't agree with your conspiracy theories about the msm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBS is a lousy source when it comes to 9/11 and the kennedy assassination as I just proved. your not making any sense  hear,you just admitted that your aware of how the msm is pro government but now you just said its a conspiracy theory about the msm.make up your mind,is the msm pro government or you going to be like the others and be ignorant and just say its a conspiracy theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One PBS program points out:
> 
> 
> "...the 9/11 Commission never looked closely into NSA's role in the broad intelligence breakdown behind the World Trade Center and Pentagon attacks. If they had, they would have understood the full extent to which the agency had major pieces of the puzzle but never put them together or disclosed their entire body of knowledge to the CIA and the FBI."
> 
> 
> And
> 
> "Former CIA analyst Michael Scheuer told PBS, "None of this information that we're speaking about this evening's in the 9/11 Commission report. They simply ignored all of it."
> Http://www.rawstory.com/news/2008/PBS_NSA_tracked_911_hijackers_but_0127.html
> 
> 
> Also, it was PBS that publicly aired the infamous Silverstein "pull it" comment in 2002.  Your claims against pbs are not that strong.
Click to expand...


well yeah they are definetely better than the mainstream media talking about those kinds of things at least .true you'll NEVER see fox news discuss anything like that.However,every single  damn time they air anything about the kennedy assassination,its ALWAYS to propagate the lie that oswald was the lone assassian.I have never once in my entire life seen them talk about anything that questioned it like you just posted for 9/11.They never talk about the witnesses that saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle or anything like that that doesnt go along with the official version. 

Unlike The History channel who USED to be objective at least about the kennedy assassination.they used to air specials like this one really good documentary they used to air quite a bit called THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY which does talk about people who saw a gunman behind the picket fence.they arent objective anymore though like they used to be.Now they never air that special anymore,now they just propagate the lie that oswald was the lone assassian the same way PBS always has on the kennedy assassination.I have been fortunate enough over the years to have interviewed people that were there that day on nov 22nd 1963 to know the official version,the warren commission is pure bullshit just like the other fairy tale commission the 9/11 coverup commission.

The only special I ever seen aired by PBS on 9/11 was that propaganda piece WHY THE TOWERS FELL which was such a fucking joke of a program that documentary is pathetic and should be burned so Im just going by that piece of shit garbage that they aired before which ignores witness testimonys,evidence and facts.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators would want people to think.
> 
> 
> 
> thats not a fucking answer, moron. blaming "perpetrators" is just you being a paranoid schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panel 5 of the,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Shows the butt plate closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Butt plates were only used when guide rail support steel needed more sever alignment.  Otherwise a single pass butt weld was used.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where are you getting this information from? are you just making it up as you go along again? where is your proof that the connections were not welded?
Click to expand...


yep, actually this is a pretty common, and 'normal' type of construction for a building like this one. I don't think your cherry picking or 'making it up as you go'. There is nothing extraordinary about what your saying here. 
Thanks for the close-up, it does make things clearer.
In the case you accused me of being a "perpetrator", notice I simply made observations based on my personal experience. i didn't, and still do not, make any claims about anything other than if the info your presenting meets the expectations I would have on the actual construction based on my own experiences. Even the portion of your post I put in bold is reasonable. I do not see where you are making any extraordinary claims here, and that is based soley on my own experiences as a civil engineer and field inspector.

I am not trying to feed into your other claims, as it still is a long way to go from construction techniques to conspiracy. But I am saying that based on my own experiences, you are making no extraordinary claims about the construction of this building.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> oh... and i almost forgot....
> 
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!!!



In standard construction practices, as well as standard design criteria, the decking around the elevator shafts, as well as the walls around both the individual elevator shafts and the perimeter of the 'core', would indeed be concrete. 

The photos actually do appear to support the idea that  this structure would contain both horizontal and vertical concrete members.
Chris is actually not making any unreasonable claims about the buildings construction.

Scarey huh?


----------



## Fizz

does this look like a concrete core?





or this?


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> does this look like a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?



not yet, but the construction is not complete and the scaffolding as well as the wooden forms in this pic seem to indicate that there WILL be concrete. 
The wood shown in the picture apears to be forms to place concrete floors against. I say that because based on it's appearance, the wood is rough and not suitable for finish work. 


It is easy enough to find nutty ways to torment the twoofers, they always provide ample opportunity for nuttiness. I don't see any reason to do so when they actually present something that is essentially reasonable.

That being said, it is a long ways from discussing the construction/design methods of the buildings and claiming a government conspiracy.

I still think they are nutters, but when they have something like this, a reasonable discussion of the construction of the buildings, I have to go with what is reasonable.

I will say I find it disturbing that one one hand chris can discuss the construction of the buildings in a very logical manner, while at the same time making other claims that are simply.....welll, nutty.


----------



## slackjawed

No fizz, I am curious to see where he strays from logical to zealot.
Give him time it will happen.
lol stadium, lol.


----------



## CurveLight

9/11 inside job said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> PBS is a lousy source when it comes to 9/11 and the kennedy assassination as I just proved. your not making any sense  hear,you just admitted that your aware of how the msm is pro government but now you just said its a conspiracy theory about the msm.make up your mind,is the msm pro government or you going to be like the others and be ignorant and just say its a conspiracy theory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One PBS program points out:
> 
> 
> "...the 9/11 Commission never looked closely into NSA's role in the broad intelligence breakdown behind the World Trade Center and Pentagon attacks. If they had, they would have understood the full extent to which the agency had major pieces of the puzzle but never put them together or disclosed their entire body of knowledge to the CIA and the FBI."
> 
> 
> And
> 
> "Former CIA analyst Michael Scheuer told PBS, "None of this information that we're speaking about this evening's in the 9/11 Commission report. They simply ignored all of it."
> Http://www.rawstory.com/news/2008/PBS_NSA_tracked_911_hijackers_but_0127.html
> 
> 
> Also, it was PBS that publicly aired the infamous Silverstein "pull it" comment in 2002.  Your claims against pbs are not that strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well yeah they are definetely better than the mainstream media talking about those kinds of things at least .true you'll NEVER see fox news discuss anything like that.However,every single  damn time they air anything about the kennedy assassination,its ALWAYS to propagate the lie that oswald was the lone assassian.I have never once in my entire life seen them talk about anything that questioned it like you just posted for 9/11.They never talk about the witnesses that saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle or anything like that that doesnt go along with the official version.
> 
> Unlike The History channel who USED to be objective at least about the kennedy assassination.they used to air specials like this one really good documentary they used to air quite a bit called THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY which does talk about people who saw a gunman behind the picket fence.they arent objective anymore though like they used to be.Now they never air that special anymore,now they just propagate the lie that oswald was the lone assassian the same way PBS always has on the kennedy assassination.I have been fortunate enough over the years to have interviewed people that were there that day on nov 22nd 1963 to know the official version,the warren commission is pure bullshit just like the other fairy tale commission the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> The only special I ever seen aired by PBS on 9/11 was that propaganda piece WHY THE TOWERS FELL which was such a fucking joke of a program that documentary is pathetic and should be burned so Im just going by that piece of shit garbage that they aired before which ignores witness testimonys,evidence and facts.
Click to expand...



I think it's reasonable to say your broadbrushing of pbs is outta bounds.


----------



## Fizz

you see signs of a concrete core here?


----------



## Gamolon

Everyone.

This concrete core theory can be solved with one easy detail. It is a conflict between where Chris locates his core and where the actual express elevators were REALLY located. Chris will go on and on about the towers having a different concrete core based on a redesign brought about by the inability to rent WTC1 because the elevators were INSIDE his concrete core and not easily accessible.

Chris' claim that WTC1's express elevators and local elevators could only be accessed from INSIDE his thick walled core at the lobby level is easily proven false. You don't need me to tell you that. All you need to do is find someone who worked there and ask them. I have done just that. They ALL say that the layouts of of both towers were the same. The express elevator were accessed from OUTSIDE the core at the lobby level.

Chris is just making stuff up. The REASON he argues against the access at the lobby level is that he KNOWS that his core displaces the REAL location of the express elevators. Here is the proof. Here is an early drawing Chris did of his core at the lobby level of WTC1. Notice the outside dimensions of the core. 104' x 154'





Per the above drawing and his descriptions, the location of the core is located as follows on this plan drawing of the lobby level. I have added his core in red.





Here is the same plan without the red core added. The red rectangle is one of the 23 express elevators located in between the outer ring of core columns and first inner ring of core columns. The blue rectangle is one of the 24 local elevators located in the middle of the core.





The problem for Chris' theory being totally false arose when there was proof provided that there was NO 12' concrete wall between the lobby proper and the express elevator doors supposedly inside the concrete core at the lobby level. The 23 express elevator doors are recessed a few feet into the marble covered walls, not 12'. This can be verified with pictures and why Chris argues that the cores were different. He already admitted that WTC2 had access to the express elevators as I had proven, but still says that WTC1 does not. This is why he developed his claim about the WTC2 being redesigned because of poor express elevator access in WTC1. A claim he makes WITHOUT proof.

Now if anyone has the balls to go and ask anyone who worked in the towers like I have told Chris and his followers, they would find the truth. That Chris is full of shit. Like I said. I actually WORK with someone who used to work in the towers and he confirmed that the BOTH towers had access to the express elevators from the lobby, OUTSIDE THE CORE. This directly refutes Chris' claim.

So don't believe me or Chris. Go find out for yourself.

The other side of this is if Chris' core displaces the 23 express elevators in WTC1 like I have shown, then where did they locate them? the core had 16016 square feet (per Chris' 154'x104'). His proposed concrete core walls took up 6416 square feet. His core walls effectively reduced the square footage of the actual core 40%!!!!

Where would they have put the 23 (and one freight elevator) express elevator located just inside the core's marble covered lobby walls? They would have had to move them inward more then 12' (Chris' supposed long core wall thickness) along the long axis and more than 17' (Chris' supposed  short core wall thickness).

How did the engineers fit everything in inside the supposed concrete core walls with 40% LESS AREA?!?!

Anyone want to debate this evidence?


----------



## Fizz

here's another one from the 1993 bombing.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> you see signs of a concrete core here?



I do see signs of what could be a concrete floor, and also what could be the remains of prefab wall panels.
One of what could be a prefab concrete wall panel is lying to the right of the column near the bottom of the pic. It looks like it could be a prefab wall panel because it is the right shape, and has what looks like the anchors attached to it, as well as a chunk of what it was anchored to.

The columns show what could be the remains of a concrete floor, based simply on the fact that there is small ledges of concrete all the way around the columns at what looks like an upper level.


Still, it is a big stretch from this to the building had a concrete core so "explosives must be the reason", or whatever.
In fact, the appearance of what could be the remains of prefabricated concrete wall panels does more to hurt a theory about a concrete core 'adding' structural strength, as that type of panel is seen as a facade, not a structural member. In other words, in the design phase, the structure itself must be sufficient strength to withstand the wieght of the wall panels, not the other way around. That type of member is commonly used around elevator shafts for fire protection, but actually adds a load to the structure instead of offering structural integrity.
Nice picture. If those are indeed prefab wall panels, then the claim of a concrete "core" is incorrect from a structural standpoint. The walls made of prefab panels would add a load, and therefore contribute to a failure rather than to add strength and help to withstand a failure. 
The photo showing what looks like prefabricated wall panels around the 'core' does more in the argument against chris's claims than it does to help him. It looks pretty clear to me that is what is shown. In the bottom right, to the right of the column, note the rectangular fairly thin chunk of concrete. Note that there is two places near the crack in it where there are chunks 'stuck' to it. It looks like a prefab wall panel, and the 'chunks' stuck to it look like the anchors, where steel embed plates were welded to other steel embed plates in the floor. 
Now that's what it looks like in the photos. I won't go out on a limb and say with certainty that is what it is, only that is what it looks like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CurveLight said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> One PBS program points out:
> 
> 
> "...the 9/11 Commission never looked closely into NSA's role in the broad intelligence breakdown behind the World Trade Center and Pentagon attacks. If they had, they would have understood the full extent to which the agency had major pieces of the puzzle but never put them together or disclosed their entire body of knowledge to the CIA and the FBI."
> 
> 
> And
> 
> "Former CIA analyst Michael Scheuer told PBS, "None of this information that we're speaking about this evening's in the 9/11 Commission report. They simply ignored all of it."
> Http://www.rawstory.com/news/2008/PBS_NSA_tracked_911_hijackers_but_0127.html
> 
> 
> Also, it was PBS that publicly aired the infamous Silverstein "pull it" comment in 2002.  Your claims against pbs are not that strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah they are definetely better than the mainstream media talking about those kinds of things at least .true you'll NEVER see fox news discuss anything like that.However,every single  damn time they air anything about the kennedy assassination,its ALWAYS to propagate the lie that oswald was the lone assassian.I have never once in my entire life seen them talk about anything that questioned it like you just posted for 9/11.They never talk about the witnesses that saw a gunman behind the picket fence firing a rifle or anything like that that doesnt go along with the official version.
> 
> Unlike The History channel who USED to be objective at least about the kennedy assassination.they used to air specials like this one really good documentary they used to air quite a bit called THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY which does talk about people who saw a gunman behind the picket fence.they arent objective anymore though like they used to be.Now they never air that special anymore,now they just propagate the lie that oswald was the lone assassian the same way PBS always has on the kennedy assassination.I have been fortunate enough over the years to have interviewed people that were there that day on nov 22nd 1963 to know the official version,the warren commission is pure bullshit just like the other fairy tale commission the 9/11 coverup commission.
> 
> The only special I ever seen aired by PBS on 9/11 was that propaganda piece WHY THE TOWERS FELL which was such a fucking joke of a program that documentary is pathetic and should be burned so Im just going by that piece of shit garbage that they aired before which ignores witness testimonys,evidence and facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's reasonable to say your broadbrushing of pbs is outta bounds.
Click to expand...


not when it comes to them talking about the kennedy assassination its not.


----------



## slackjawed

Gamolon said:


> Everyone.
> 
> This concrete core theory can be solved with one easy detail. It is a conflict between where Chris locates his core and where the actual express elevators were REALLY located. Chris will go on and on about the towers having a different concrete core based on a redesign brought about by the inability to rent WTC1 because the elevators were INSIDE his concrete core and not easily accessible.
> 
> Chris' claim that WTC1's express elevators and local elevators could only be accessed from INSIDE his thick walled core at the lobby level is easily proven false. You don't need me to tell you that. All you need to do is find someone who worked there and ask them. I have done just that. They ALL say that the layouts of of both towers were the same. The express elevator were accessed from OUTSIDE the core at the lobby level.
> 
> Chris is just making stuff up. The REASON he argues against the access at the lobby level is that he KNOWS that his core displaces the REAL location of the express elevators. Here is the proof. Here is an early drawing Chris did of his core at the lobby level of WTC1. Notice the outside dimensions of the core. 104' x 154'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per the above drawing and his descriptions, the location of the core is located as follows on this plan drawing of the lobby level. I have added his core in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same plan without the red core added. The red rectangle is one of the 23 express elevators located in between the outer ring of core columns and first inner ring of core columns. The blue rectangle is one of the 24 local elevators located in the middle of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for Chris' theory being totally false arose when there was proof provided that there was NO 12' concrete wall between the lobby proper and the express elevator doors supposedly inside the concrete core at the lobby level. The 23 express elevator doors are recessed a few feet into the marble covered walls, not 12'. This can be verified with pictures and why Chris argues that the cores were different. He already admitted that WTC2 had access to the express elevators as I had proven, but still says that WTC1 does not. This is why he developed his claim about the WTC2 being redesigned because of poor express elevator access in WTC1. A claim he makes WITHOUT proof.
> 
> Now if anyone has the balls to go and ask anyone who worked in the towers like I have told Chris and his followers, they would find the truth. That Chris is full of shit. Like I said. I actually WORK with someone who used to work in the towers and he confirmed that the BOTH towers had access to the express elevators from the lobby, OUTSIDE THE CORE. This directly refutes Chris' claim.
> 
> So don't believe me or Chris. Go find out for yourself.
> 
> The other side of this is if Chris' core displaces the 23 express elevators in WTC1 like I have shown, then where did they locate them? the core had 16016 square feet (per Chris' 154'x104'). His proposed concrete core walls took up 6416 square feet. His core walls effectively reduced the square footage of the actual core 40%!!!!
> 
> Where would they have put the 23 (and one freight elevator) express elevator located just inside the core's marble covered lobby walls? They would have had to move them inward more then 12' (Chris' supposed long core wall thickness) along the long axis and more than 17' (Chris' supposed  short core wall thickness).
> 
> How did the engineers fit everything in inside the supposed concrete core walls with 40% LESS AREA?!?!
> 
> Anyone want to debate this evidence?



Nope, what your saying actually makes sense. In the other photos, the structure chris is claiming is the core is mostly made up of the assembly to support the tower cranes. While most high rise buildings contain elevator shafts in the center, most of the time these are designed mostly for construction purposes and do become part of the building. In some high-rise buildings, in LA for example, this becomes the area where the frequency damping pendulum is installed to keep the building from shaking itself to death. In one of the hospitals I worked on, that was 52 floors, the center area held 4 freight elevators that had been construction elevators during construction.

Nope, no argument from this end. What you are saying is also reasonabl;e and I have no issue with it.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> here's another one from the 1993 bombing.


just concrete for the floor


----------



## Gamolon

Here is a good photo of the express elevator access at the lobby level. Chris will argue that it's WTC2. It doesn't matter.

As anyone can attest to, the interior layout of the towers was the same. 






The photo shows the doors recessed just beyond the core columns which are inside the larger white columns in the picture. The smaller white columns in the photo are partitions between the two elevators in each bay.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Everyone.
> 
> This concrete core theory can be solved with one easy detail.



Only after you ignore 8 or 9 details that are independently verified and consistent with all other independent information.

A detail about you that justifies ignoring everything you write is that you have been busted photoshopping WTC images because you have no evidence but DO have an agenda of concealing the methods of mass murder used to enable treason.

In the below image gamit took a WTC lobby image and photoshopped the WTC 1 exterior in outside the windows.  The footbridge window frames and other exterior features can be seen through the perimeter walls.






This one done to try and prove that WTC 1 had elevators opening onto the lobby in an indirect approach to proving because that was so, the concrete core was too thick to allow it.

All because there is not one image of the supposed steel core columns standing inthe core area on 9-11.  All that is seen is an empty core, and in this case rebar standing around the core.






gumjob has no credibility.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> here's another one from the 1993 bombing.



The wrecked cars seem to show this was a parking structure, the finished columns seem to indicate this as well.
As dive already noted, this one seems to show only concrete on the floor, typical construction of a parking structure.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Here is a good photo of the express elevator access at the lobby level. Chris will argue that it's WTC2. It doesn't matter.
> 
> As anyone can attest to, the interior layout of the towers was the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo shows the doors recessed just beyond the core columns which are inside the larger white columns in the picture. The smaller white columns in the photo are partitions between the two elevators in each bay.



This poster supports the infiltration of the US government and secret methods of mass murder.

No one who can attest to the elevator hallway layout will.  gumjob lies.  gumjob has no evidence of stel core columns so must resort to inept indirect methods to misrepresent the structure of the towers.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good photo of the express elevator access at the lobby level. Chris will argue that it's WTC2. It doesn't matter.
> 
> As anyone can attest to, the interior layout of the towers was the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo shows the doors recessed just beyond the core columns which are inside the larger white columns in the picture. The smaller white columns in the photo are partitions between the two elevators in each bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This poster supports the infiltration of the US government and secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> No one who can attest to the elevator hallway layout will.  gumjob lies.  gumjob has no evidence of stel core columns so must resort to inept indirect methods to misrepresent the structure of the towers.
Click to expand...




I have already verified with people who had worked in the towers and they say you're full of shit.

I ask ANYONE to find people who worked in them and ask. That's all they need to do to prove your theory is nothing but bullshit and made up garbage.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone.
> 
> This concrete core theory can be solved with one easy detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only after you ignore 8 or 9 details that are independently verified and consistent with all other independent information.
Click to expand...


The fact that you cannot prove my evidence against your core that I just posted proves you are full of shit.

The core could not have existed. This one fact proves all your other claims to be bullshit.


----------



## Fizz

the picture isnt photoshopped. even if it was photoshopped (and it wasnt) chris still fails to explain how a concrete core is possible given in light of your other points.

this entire "concealing mass murder" thing is fucking ridiculous. nobody is saying that 3000 people werent murdered. its simply a matter of who you think did it. most normal people that arent having psychotic episodes know its the 19 muslim hijacker that committed the murder.

chris blames this mysterious group called "the perpetrators" which he refuses identify (thereby committing treason by enabling "the perpetrators" to remain unidentified).


----------



## Gamolon

Here's another contradiction in your story Chris. Here is your drawing of the core again. Notice the 25' dimension circled in black at the lower left that Chris put in. This 25' dimension is the distance between the OUTER EDGE of his concrete core wall and the INNER edge of the perimeter columns. Remember that 25' dimension. Keep in mind that there were core box columns against the outside of the supposed concrete core which were in turn encased with marble slabs. So the dimension from the MARBLE slabs to the perimeter columns will be even LESS than 25'. Core column thickness plus marble slabs were probably an additional 3'. So that takes that down to 22' between the marble slabs and the perimeter columns.
*
22'*







Next is a photo scaled by Chris himself. The smaller yellow dimension of 31' and 8' was put in by Chris. 31' between the marble wall and the perimeter columns. The other dimensions and annotations are mine.





So in his drawing he gives us 22' from marble wall to perimeter column. In his scaled photo he gives us 31'. 

A 9' foot difference.

How is this possible?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Here's another contradiction in your story Chris. Here is your drawing of the core again. Notice the 25' dimension circled in black at the lower left that Chris put in. This 25' dimension is the distance between the OUTER EDGE of his concrete core wall and the INNER edge of the perimeter columns. Remember that 25' dimension. Keep in mind that there were core box columns against the outside of the supposed concrete core which were in turn encased with marble slabs. So the dimension from the MARBLE slabs to the perimeter columns will be even LESS than 25'. Core column thickness plus marble slabs were probably an additional 3'. So that takes that down to 22' between the marble slabs and the perimeter columns.
> *
> 22'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a photo scaled by Chris himself. The smaller yellow dimension of 31' and 8' was put in by Chris. 31' between the marble wall and the perimeter columns. The other dimensions and annotations are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in his drawing he gives us 22' from marble wall to perimeter column. In his scaled photo he gives us 31'.
> 
> A 9' foot difference.
> 
> How is this possible?



"the perpetrators" infiltrated the bureau of weights and measures.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another contradiction in your story Chris. Here is your drawing of the core again. Notice the 25' dimension circled in black at the lower left that Chris put in. This 25' dimension is the distance between the OUTER EDGE of his concrete core wall and the INNER edge of the perimeter columns. Remember that 25' dimension. Keep in mind that there were core box columns against the outside of the supposed concrete core which were in turn encased with marble slabs. So the dimension from the MARBLE slabs to the perimeter columns will be even LESS than 25'. Core column thickness plus marble slabs were probably an additional 3'. So that takes that down to 22' between the marble slabs and the perimeter columns.
> *
> 22'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a photo scaled by Chris himself. The smaller yellow dimension of 31' and 8' was put in by Chris. 31' between the marble wall and the perimeter columns. The other dimensions and annotations are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in his drawing he gives us 22' from marble wall to perimeter column. In his scaled photo he gives us 31'.
> 
> A 9' foot difference.
> 
> How is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the perpetrators" infiltrated the bureau of weights and measures.
Click to expand...

i guess everyone is one of christophers "perpetrators" except HIM


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Here's another contradiction in your story Chris.



That's called not remembering everything at once.

You state there were still core columns and,

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

contradicts you and,

Robertson on September 13, 2001

contradicts you and,

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

contradicts you and, all of the evidence from 9-11 contradicts you.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 topples intot he core area.






What I had remembered wrongly was that the narrow ends were 17 foot thick concrete.  They were not, the long sides of the core were.  twelve feet in the base wall and 5 feet outside that encasing the interior box columns at the core wall base.

Your photoshopping is not enough,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

 now you have misrepresent an early diagram before I found that last linked photo.

All because you have no evdence and must conceal treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Robertson on September 13, 2001



anyone can look at your link and see you are lying. robertson doesnt say it. the reporter says it. she was wrong. your article was removed from newsweek's site because it was wrong and that is why you need to link to MSN. 

yet you continue to try to use this as evidence. it shows how FUCKING NUTS you are and how you are not in touch with reality.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another contradiction in your story Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's called not remembering everything at once.
> 
> You state there were still core columns and,
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> contradicts you and,
> 
> Robertson on September 13, 2001
> 
> contradicts you and,
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> contradicts you and, all of the evidence from 9-11 contradicts you.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 topples intot he core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had remembered wrongly was that the narrow ends were 17 foot thick concrete.  They were not, the long sides of the core were.  twelve feet in the base wall and 5 feet outside that encasing the interior box columns at the core wall base.
> 
> Your photoshopping is not enough,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> now you have misrepresent an early diagram before I found that last linked photo.
> 
> All because you have no evdence and must conceal treason.
Click to expand...


and you remain a brain-dead fuckstain.


----------



## Christophera

Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaha, and you have no evidence, again and again.

The Twin towers had a concrete core just like the engineer of record said on 

September 13, 2001

Like Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

Stupid traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaha, and you have no evidence, again and again.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core just like the engineer of record said on
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> Like Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Stupid traitor.


removed the links to your LIES

Robertson NEVER said there was concrete in the core, that was a stupid reporter
and MSNBC pulled the story because it was WRONG
and your Oxford link doesn't say the WTC had a concrete core, it used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaha, and you have no evidence, again and again.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core just like the engineer of record said on
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> Like Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Stupid traitor.



steel core.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaha, and you have no evidence, again and again.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core just like the engineer of record said on
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> Like Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Stupid traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> removed the links to your LIES
> 
> Robertson NEVER said there was concrete in the core, that was a stupid reporter
> and MSNBC pulled the story because it was WRONG
> and your Oxford link doesn't say the WTC had a concrete core, it used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper
Click to expand...



You're too stoopid to know how to use a cell phone but you want to talk about skyscrapers?  Rotfl!  Then you flat out lie about the Oxford link.  When it looks impossible for you to be any more stoopid you somehow manage to kill a few more brain cells.  You're such a pathetic fucking bitch.


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwhaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaha, and you have no evidence, again and again.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core just like the engineer of record said on
> 
> September 13, 2001
> 
> Like Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Stupid traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> removed the links to your LIES
> 
> Robertson NEVER said there was concrete in the core, that was a stupid reporter
> and MSNBC pulled the story because it was WRONG
> and your Oxford link doesn't say the WTC had a concrete core, it used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stoopid to know how to use a cell phone but you want to talk about skyscrapers?  Rotfl!  Then you flat out lie about the Oxford link.  When it looks impossible for you to be any more stoopid you somehow manage to kill a few more brain cells.  You're such a pathetic fucking bitch.
Click to expand...


tell us again how phone profiles in cell phones are hardwired!! HAHAHAHahahaha!!! 

he's right about the oxford link too, jackass.


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> removed the links to your LIES
> 
> Robertson NEVER said there was concrete in the core, that was a stupid reporter
> and MSNBC pulled the story because it was WRONG
> and your Oxford link doesn't say the WTC had a concrete core, it used the WTC as an example of a skyscraper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stoopid to know how to use a cell phone but you want to talk about skyscrapers?  Rotfl!  Then you flat out lie about the Oxford link.  When it looks impossible for you to be any more stoopid you somehow manage to kill a few more brain cells.  You're such a pathetic fucking bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell us again how phone profiles in cell phones are hardwired!! HAHAHAHahahaha!!!
> 
> he's right about the oxford link too, jackass.
Click to expand...



I never said profiles are hard wired into phones you child raping piece of shit.....that's right.......had YOUR BACKGROUND CHECKED YOU SICK FUCKING SEX OFFENDER!  I did say the airplane mode is hardwired into cell phones.  You want to keep lying about what I said?  I'll keep pointing out you are a REGISTERED SEX OFFENDER!  You fucking shitbag!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another contradiction in your story Chris. Here is your drawing of the core again. Notice the 25' dimension circled in black at the lower left that Chris put in. This 25' dimension is the distance between the OUTER EDGE of his concrete core wall and the INNER edge of the perimeter columns. Remember that 25' dimension. Keep in mind that there were core box columns against the outside of the supposed concrete core which were in turn encased with marble slabs. So the dimension from the MARBLE slabs to the perimeter columns will be even LESS than 25'. Core column thickness plus marble slabs were probably an additional 3'. So that takes that down to 22' between the marble slabs and the perimeter columns.
> *
> 22'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a photo scaled by Chris himself. The smaller yellow dimension of 31' and 8' was put in by Chris. 31' between the marble wall and the perimeter columns. The other dimensions and annotations are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in his drawing he gives us 22' from marble wall to perimeter column. In his scaled photo he gives us 31'.
> 
> A 9' foot difference.
> 
> How is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's called not remembering everything at once.
> 
> You state there were still core columns and,
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> contradicts you and,
> 
> Robertson on September 13, 2001
> 
> contradicts you and,
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> contradicts you and, all of the evidence from 9-11 contradicts you.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 topples intot he core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had remembered wrongly was that the narrow ends were 17 foot thick concrete.  They were not, the long sides of the core were.  twelve feet in the base wall and 5 feet outside that encasing the interior box columns at the core wall base.
> 
> Your photoshopping is not enough,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> now you have misrepresent an early diagram before I found that last linked photo.
> 
> All because you have no evdence and must conceal treason.
Click to expand...


Oh I get it now. So your lobby drawing of the core was incorrect. So now ALL the wall thicknesses were 12' at the lobby level? Is that what you claim now?

You're still 4' off on each side moron.



I guess you misremembered even more eh? This is outstanding!!!!


----------



## candycorn

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another contradiction in your story Chris. Here is your drawing of the core again. Notice the 25' dimension circled in black at the lower left that Chris put in. This 25' dimension is the distance between the OUTER EDGE of his concrete core wall and the INNER edge of the perimeter columns. Remember that 25' dimension. Keep in mind that there were core box columns against the outside of the supposed concrete core which were in turn encased with marble slabs. So the dimension from the MARBLE slabs to the perimeter columns will be even LESS than 25'. Core column thickness plus marble slabs were probably an additional 3'. So that takes that down to 22' between the marble slabs and the perimeter columns.
> *
> 22'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a photo scaled by Chris himself. The smaller yellow dimension of 31' and 8' was put in by Chris. 31' between the marble wall and the perimeter columns. The other dimensions and annotations are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in his drawing he gives us 22' from marble wall to perimeter column. In his scaled photo he gives us 31'.
> 
> A 9' foot difference.
> 
> How is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's called not remembering everything at once.
> 
> You state there were still core columns and,
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> contradicts you and,
> 
> Robertson on September 13, 2001
> 
> contradicts you and,
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> contradicts you and, all of the evidence from 9-11 contradicts you.  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1 topples intot he core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had remembered wrongly was that the narrow ends were 17 foot thick concrete.  They were not, the long sides of the core were.  twelve feet in the base wall and 5 feet outside that encasing the interior box columns at the core wall base.
> 
> Your photoshopping is not enough,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> now you have misrepresent an early diagram before I found that last linked photo.
> 
> All because you have no evdence and must conceal treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I get it now. So your lobby drawing of the core was incorrect. So now ALL the wall thicknesses were 12' at the lobby level? Is that what you claim now?
> 
> You're still 4' off on each side moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you misremembered even more eh? This is outstanding!!!!
Click to expand...


*Shit...I even saw that...Its a pretty glaring error if I can spot it.*


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Oh I get it now. So your lobby drawing of the core was incorrect. So now ALL the wall thicknesses were 12' at the lobby level? Is that what you claim now?
> 
> You're still 4' off on each side moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you misremembered even more eh? This is outstanding!!!!



It is absolutely consistent with evidence now which confirmed it for me and way closer than your deceptive photoshopping which is INTENDED to be wrong.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

Look at the footbridge and other exterior features showing through the perimeter walls.  Bozo agent


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it now. So your lobby drawing of the core was incorrect. So now ALL the wall thicknesses were 12' at the lobby level? Is that what you claim now?
> 
> You're still 4' off on each side moron.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you misremembered even more eh? This is outstanding!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely consistent with evidence now which confirmed it for me and way closer than your deceptive photoshopping which is INTENDED to be wrong.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> Look at the footbridge and other exterior features showing through the perimeter walls.  Bozo agent
Click to expand...




You're such a dumbass. Even with your "newly remembered claim" that the walls are now 12' thick, you're still off by 4' in your "carefully scaled" hallway photo which you scale at 31' wide. 

In one case you say 31' and then in another you say 27'. Which is it? I guess you'll knock off another 4' from each core wall to make them 8' so it matches your 31' scaled hallway. IS that right Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris.

What were the dimensions of the box columns at the lobby level? How wide and how long?

Care to guess?


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stoopid to know how to use a cell phone but you want to talk about skyscrapers?  Rotfl!  Then you flat out lie about the Oxford link.  When it looks impossible for you to be any more stoopid you somehow manage to kill a few more brain cells.  You're such a pathetic fucking bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell us again how phone profiles in cell phones are hardwired!! HAHAHAHahahaha!!!
> 
> he's right about the oxford link too, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said profiles are hard wired into phones you child raping piece of shit.....that's right.......had YOUR BACKGROUND CHECKED YOU SICK FUCKING SEX OFFENDER!  I did say the airplane mode is hardwired into cell phones.  You want to keep lying about what I said?  I'll keep pointing out you are a REGISTERED SEX OFFENDER!  You fucking shitbag!
Click to expand...


never been arrested for anything...

but since you seem to think you know me then post my name....

*CHECKMATE BITCH!!!*


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris.
> 
> What were the dimensions of the box columns at the lobby level? How wide and how long?
> 
> Care to guess?



Gumjob,

Why don't you have images of the supposed steel core columns from 9-11?  

It was 80 x 120 feet inside and 1,368 feet tall.  Where did all the steel columns and diagonal braces go?

Show any of the needed high strength joints to the columns of the diagonals from the columns if they existed


----------



## Gamolon

So let me get this straight Chris.

Your claim now is the the walls, at the lobby level, were ALL 12' thick? That makes your perimeter core wall dimension 144' x 104' with the interior wall dimension of 120' x 80'?

Correct?

Answer me this. Let's take the ling axis part of the core. there are 8 core box columns that YOU claim are spaced at 20', except for the middle two columns were are spaced at about 10'. That gives us 6 spaces at 20' which equals 120'. Plus another 10' between the middle two columns which now gives us 130' from the centerline of the first outside box column to the centerline of the last or 8th box column. 

That's 130' from the 1st core box column to the 8th.

Your outer core dimension is 144' now.

So are you now saying that the core columns are ENCASED in concrete up until more than halfway up the tower????? In order for the columns to be OUTSIDE your supposed concrete core walls, the dimension of the long side of your core wall would have to be LESS THAN 130'!!!!



You're still at 144' even AFTER dropping 10' from the 154' length you USED to push around. What a friggin idiot!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.
> 
> What were the dimensions of the box columns at the lobby level? How wide and how long?
> 
> Care to guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gumjob,
> 
> Why don't you have images of the supposed steel core columns from 9-11?
> 
> It was 80 x 120 feet inside and 1,368 feet tall.  Where did all the steel columns and diagonal braces go?
> 
> Show any of the needed high strength joints to the columns of the diagonals from the columns if they existed
Click to expand...


Don't need to. I've proven your concrete core couldn't have physically existed and there's nothing you can do about it. My evidence and proof shows that all the claims you have made are nothing more than bullshit. That's why you won't debate me.

Coward.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> It was 80 x 120 feet inside



Uh oh Chris!!! Now you have REAL problems!!!!

If the end to end dimensions of the 8 core box columns was 130', center to center, and your interior core wall dimension is 120', that leaves us 10'!!!!!

10' divided by two walls equals 5' thick.

Are you now saying that the walls were not 12' thick, but 5' thick????


----------



## Fizz

hey chris. tell us again how these are "elevator guide rail supports"!!!

where are the elevator guide rails?....

WHERE ARE THE FUCKING ELEVATORS?!!!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 80 x 120 feet inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh Chris!!! Now you have REAL problems!!!!
Click to expand...


I laugh last because you have NEVER shown steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area and the engineer of record identifies a concrete core to Newsweek.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 80 x 120 feet inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh Chris!!! Now you have REAL problems!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh last because you have NEVER shown steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area and the engineer of record identifies a concrete core to Newsweek.
Click to expand...


I laugh because you keep making huge mistakes.

So now your short axis concrete walls are 5' thick at the lobby level????


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 80 x 120 feet inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh Chris!!! Now you have REAL problems!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I laugh last because you have NEVER shown steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area and the engineer of record identifies a concrete core to Newsweek.
Click to expand...

you are an exposed lunatic


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh Chris!!! Now you have REAL problems!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh last because you have NEVER shown steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area and the engineer of record identifies a concrete core to Newsweek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are an exposed lunatic
Click to expand...


So said the pretender of "deaf, dumb and blind" laughing incoherently backed into a corner.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh last because you have NEVER shown steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area and the engineer of record identifies a concrete core to Newsweek.
> 
> 
> 
> you are an exposed lunatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So said the pretender of "deaf, dumb and blind" laughing incoherently backed into a corner.
Click to expand...

you are exposed
you need serious professional help, and quite possibly psychotropic drugs


----------



## Fizz

hey chris. tell us again how these are "elevator guide rail supports"!!!

where are the elevator guide rails?....

WHERE ARE THE FUCKING ELEVATORS?!!!


----------



## CurveLight

Where are copies of the blueprints used for the Towers?  I had read the government would not release them to the public for sever years after 9E.  If true, why would they not release them and if they have been released, where are they?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Where are copies of the blueprints used for the Towers?  I had read the government would not release them to the public for sever years after 9E.  If true, why would they not release them and if they have been released, where are they?



Why do you play these games Curve? If you don't know how to you expect us to know? Are you asking these questions to then turn around and imply that there is some sort of plot going on?

Why don't you get off your lazy ass and ask questions from people who would know instead of asking in an internet forum.

Why don't you ask Robertson? Maybe he can shed some light on the subject for you. 

For what it's worth, the leaked drawings, the ones Chris says are fake, match up to any and all photos of the interior, exterior, construction, and debris. How can the leaked blueprints be fake if they match everything?


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are copies of the blueprints used for the Towers?  I had read the government would not release them to the public for sever years after 9E.  If true, why would they not release them and if they have been released, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you play these games Curve? If you don't know how to you expect us to know? Are you asking these questions to then turn around and imply that there is some sort of plot going on?
> 
> Why don't you get off your lazy ass and ask questions from people who would know instead of asking in an internet forum.
> 
> Why don't you ask Robertson? Maybe he can shed some light on the subject for you.
> 
> For what it's worth, the leaked drawings, the ones Chris says are fake, match up to any and all photos of the interior, exterior, construction, and debris. How can the leaked blueprints be fake if they match everything?
Click to expand...



Thank you for help proving your camp is scared to death of addressing the facts.  It's really quite sick when you think about it.  Apparently, there are no official copies of the blueprints that have been made public but instead of addressing that fact you choose to play some Miss Cleo mind reading games.  Iow, you care more about your own fantasies about some anonymous person on the internet versus the fact the government is withholding key evidence on the worst terrorist attack in recent US history.  Hell, you aren't even brave enough to even begin explaining why the blueprints have not been released.


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are copies of the blueprints used for the Towers?  I had read the government would not release them to the public for sever years after 9E.  If true, why would they not release them and if they have been released, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you play these games Curve? If you don't know how to you expect us to know? Are you asking these questions to then turn around and imply that there is some sort of plot going on?
> 
> Why don't you get off your lazy ass and ask questions from people who would know instead of asking in an internet forum.
> 
> Why don't you ask Robertson? Maybe he can shed some light on the subject for you.
> 
> For what it's worth, the leaked drawings, the ones Chris says are fake, match up to any and all photos of the interior, exterior, construction, and debris. How can the leaked blueprints be fake if they match everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for help proving your camp is scared to death of addressing the facts.  It's really quite sick when you think about it.  Apparently, there are no official copies of the blueprints that have been made public but instead of addressing that fact you choose to play some Miss Cleo mind reading games.  Iow, you care more about your own fantasies about some anonymous person on the internet versus the fact the government is withholding key evidence on the worst terrorist attack in recent US history.  Hell, you aren't even brave enough to even begin explaining why the blueprints have not been released.
Click to expand...


Have you asked anyone relevant to the blueprints or are you just going to ask people here to speculate? Get off your lazy ass and ask someone in the know. Then you won't have to ask people in an internet forum to speculate. 

Ask Robertson if they are available? What the hell are you waiting for? Have you made a request for a copy of them? What did they say?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are copies of the blueprints used for the Towers?  I had read the government would not release them to the public for sever years after 9E.  If true, why would they not release them and if they have been released, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you play these games Curve? If you don't know how to you expect us to know? Are you asking these questions to then turn around and imply that there is some sort of plot going on?
> 
> Why don't you get off your lazy ass and ask questions from people who would know instead of asking in an internet forum.
> 
> Why don't you ask Robertson? Maybe he can shed some light on the subject for you.
> 
> For what it's worth, the leaked drawings, the ones Chris says are fake, match up to any and all photos of the interior, exterior, construction, and debris. How can the leaked blueprints be fake if they match everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for help proving your camp is scared to death of addressing the facts.  It's really quite sick when you think about it.  Apparently, there are no official copies of the blueprints that have been made public but instead of addressing that fact you choose to play some Miss Cleo mind reading games.  Iow, you care more about your own fantasies about some anonymous person on the internet versus the fact the government is withholding key evidence on the worst terrorist attack in recent US history.  Hell, you aren't even brave enough to even begin explaining why the blueprints have not been released.
Click to expand...


Read and learn dipshit.

Tracy Jong Law Firm - Copyright of Engineering Drawings, Plans and Designs

Blueprints are protected by copyright laws and are owned by the author. They are NOT public domain until the author of said blueprints gives permission. 

So take up your beef with Leslie Robertson and his firm. As it stands now, he, or one of his associates, would be able to set you straight and answer your questions about why the prints have not been released.

Get moving. We are all on pins and needles waiting to hear what you find out.


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you play these games Curve? If you don't know how to you expect us to know? Are you asking these questions to then turn around and imply that there is some sort of plot going on?
> 
> Why don't you get off your lazy ass and ask questions from people who would know instead of asking in an internet forum.
> 
> Why don't you ask Robertson? Maybe he can shed some light on the subject for you.
> 
> For what it's worth, the leaked drawings, the ones Chris says are fake, match up to any and all photos of the interior, exterior, construction, and debris. How can the leaked blueprints be fake if they match everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for help proving your camp is scared to death of addressing the facts.  It's really quite sick when you think about it.  Apparently, there are no official copies of the blueprints that have been made public but instead of addressing that fact you choose to play some Miss Cleo mind reading games.  Iow, you care more about your own fantasies about some anonymous person on the internet versus the fact the government is withholding key evidence on the worst terrorist attack in recent US history.  Hell, you aren't even brave enough to even begin explaining why the blueprints have not been released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read and learn dipshit.
> 
> Tracy Jong Law Firm - Copyright of Engineering Drawings, Plans and Designs
> 
> Blueprints are protected by copyright laws and are owned by the author. They are NOT public domain until the author of said blueprints gives permission.
> 
> So take up your beef with Leslie Robertson and his firm. As it stands now, he, or one of his associates, would be able to set you straight and answer your questions about why the prints have not been released.
> 
> Get moving. We are all on pins and needles waiting to hear what you find out.
Click to expand...


The Towers have aways been owned by the government you dumbfuck.  What other silly attempts do you have to try and justify the government withholding key evidence in a major crime?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for help proving your camp is scared to death of addressing the facts.  It's really quite sick when you think about it.  Apparently, there are no official copies of the blueprints that have been made public but instead of addressing that fact you choose to play some Miss Cleo mind reading games.  Iow, you care more about your own fantasies about some anonymous person on the internet versus the fact the government is withholding key evidence on the worst terrorist attack in recent US history.  Hell, you aren't even brave enough to even begin explaining why the blueprints have not been released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read and learn dipshit.
> 
> Tracy Jong Law Firm - Copyright of Engineering Drawings, Plans and Designs
> 
> Blueprints are protected by copyright laws and are owned by the author. They are NOT public domain until the author of said blueprints gives permission.
> 
> So take up your beef with Leslie Robertson and his firm. As it stands now, he, or one of his associates, would be able to set you straight and answer your questions about why the prints have not been released.
> 
> Get moving. We are all on pins and needles waiting to hear what you find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Towers have aways been owned by the government you dumbfuck.  What other silly attempts do you have to try and justify the government withholding key evidence in a major crime?
Click to expand...


The towers THEMSELVES may have been owned by the government, but the blueprints are owned by the author unless the author deems otherwise.

You DO know the difference between the actual towers and their blueprints right?


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read and learn dipshit.
> 
> Tracy Jong Law Firm - Copyright of Engineering Drawings, Plans and Designs
> 
> Blueprints are protected by copyright laws and are owned by the author. They are NOT public domain until the author of said blueprints gives permission.
> 
> So take up your beef with Leslie Robertson and his firm. As it stands now, he, or one of his associates, would be able to set you straight and answer your questions about why the prints have not been released.
> 
> Get moving. We are all on pins and needles waiting to hear what you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Towers have aways been owned by the government you dumbfuck.  What other silly attempts do you have to try and justify the government withholding key evidence in a major crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The towers THEMSELVES may have been owned by the government, but the blueprints are owned by the author unless the author deems otherwise.
> 
> You DO know the difference between the actual towers and their blueprints right?
Click to expand...



What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Towers have aways been owned by the government you dumbfuck.  What other silly attempts do you have to try and justify the government withholding key evidence in a major crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers THEMSELVES may have been owned by the government, but the blueprints are owned by the author unless the author deems otherwise.
> 
> You DO know the difference between the actual towers and their blueprints right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?
Click to expand...


The one's from Robertson's firm? Was that a trick question or something? Have you looked at the WTC section of LERA's website to see how they cooperated? Does Domel's report say they had blueprints/drawings?

Have you actually looked into this at all?


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The towers THEMSELVES may have been owned by the government, but the blueprints are owned by the author unless the author deems otherwise.
> 
> You DO know the difference between the actual towers and their blueprints right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one's from Robertson's firm? Was that a trick question or something? Have you looked at the WTC section of LERA's website to see how they cooperated? Does Domel's report say they had blueprints/drawings?
> 
> Have you actually looked into this at all?
Click to expand...



What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one's from Robertson's firm? Was that a trick question or something? Have you looked at the WTC section of LERA's website to see how they cooperated? Does Domel's report say they had blueprints/drawings?
> 
> Have you actually looked into this at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?
Click to expand...


From LERA's website:


			
				LERA's website said:
			
		

> World Trade Center and NIST
> 
> "In response to the WTC tragedy, the National Institute of Standards and Technology is conducting a three-part plan: a 24-month building and fire safety investigation to study the factors contributing to the probable cause (or causes) of post-impact collapse of the WTC Towers (WTC 1 and 2) and WTC 7; a research and development program to provide the technical basis for improved building and fire codes, standards, and practices; and a dissemination and technical assistance program to engage leaders of the construction and building community in implementing proposed changes to practices, standards and codes. Also it will provide practical guidance and tools to better prepare facility owners, contractors, architects, engineers, emergency responders, and regulatory authorities to respond to future disasters."
> 
> LERA participated in the development of a database of structural information for the two towers of the World Trade Center (WTC1 and 2).



See that last part about LERA participated in the development of structural information? How the fuck do you think they did that? From memory?


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one's from Robertson's firm? Was that a trick question or something? Have you looked at the WTC section of LERA's website to see how they cooperated? Does Domel's report say they had blueprints/drawings?
> 
> Have you actually looked into this at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From LERA's website:
> 
> 
> 
> LERA's website said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Trade Center and NIST
> 
> "In response to the WTC tragedy, the National Institute of Standards and Technology is conducting a three-part plan: a 24-month building and fire safety investigation to study the factors contributing to the probable cause (or causes) of post-impact collapse of the WTC Towers (WTC 1 and 2) and WTC 7; a research and development program to provide the technical basis for improved building and fire codes, standards, and practices; and a dissemination and technical assistance program to engage leaders of the construction and building community in implementing proposed changes to practices, standards and codes. Also it will provide practical guidance and tools to better prepare facility owners, contractors, architects, engineers, emergency responders, and regulatory authorities to respond to future disasters."
> 
> LERA participated in the development of a database of structural information for the two towers of the World Trade Center (WTC1 and 2).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that last part about LERA participated in the development of structural information? How the fuck do you think they did that? From memory?
Click to expand...


So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From LERA's website:
> 
> 
> 
> LERA's website said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Trade Center and NIST
> 
> "In response to the WTC tragedy, the National Institute of Standards and Technology is conducting a three-part plan: a 24-month building and fire safety investigation to study the factors contributing to the probable cause (or causes) of post-impact collapse of the WTC Towers (WTC 1 and 2) and WTC 7; a research and development program to provide the technical basis for improved building and fire codes, standards, and practices; and a dissemination and technical assistance program to engage leaders of the construction and building community in implementing proposed changes to practices, standards and codes. Also it will provide practical guidance and tools to better prepare facility owners, contractors, architects, engineers, emergency responders, and regulatory authorities to respond to future disasters."
> 
> LERA participated in the development of a database of structural information for the two towers of the World Trade Center (WTC1 and 2).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that last part about LERA participated in the development of structural information? How the fuck do you think they did that? From memory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
Click to expand...


I DO know. It's talked about in various locations in NCSTAR1. You're just to lazy to look it up. I found numerous references to LERA and their drawings being used. 

Why don't you ask LERA why the plans are not public? What are you afraid of. People can ask me why you're such an asshole, but it would only be my opinion. I would tell them to ask you why you are.


----------



## slackjawed

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What blueprints did NIST, FEMA, etc use in their Building Performance Reports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From LERA's website:
> 
> 
> 
> LERA's website said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Trade Center and NIST
> 
> "In response to the WTC tragedy, the National Institute of Standards and Technology is conducting a three-part plan: a 24-month building and fire safety investigation to study the factors contributing to the probable cause (or causes) of post-impact collapse of the WTC Towers (WTC 1 and 2) and WTC 7; a research and development program to provide the technical basis for improved building and fire codes, standards, and practices; and a dissemination and technical assistance program to engage leaders of the construction and building community in implementing proposed changes to practices, standards and codes. Also it will provide practical guidance and tools to better prepare facility owners, contractors, architects, engineers, emergency responders, and regulatory authorities to respond to future disasters."
> 
> LERA participated in the development of a database of structural information for the two towers of the World Trade Center (WTC1 and 2).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that last part about LERA participated in the development of structural information? How the fuck do you think they did that? From memory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
Click to expand...


As with all public buildings, the "AS-BUILT" plans would have been available in several places. The fire department, the NY Port Authority Engineering Dept, The Engineer of Record, and several other places would have had copies of the "AS-Built Plans". It is no different with any other public building. The "As-Built" plans, updated after the 1993 bombing were used for the 911 commision report, as well as the NIST report.
The Engineer of Record (Leslie Robertson) delivered a 'sealed' set of plans that are referenced as the source in the appendix of both reports.

Stop pretending to be looking for "truth".
You don't want the "truth", you want to continue the treasonous spread of propaganda.

Why not just admit to being an agent of Al Qaeda and come clean?


----------



## CurveLight

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> From LERA's website:
> 
> 
> See that last part about LERA participated in the development of structural information? How the fuck do you think they did that? From memory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As with all public buildings, the "AS-BUILT" plans would have been available in several places. The fire department, the NY Port Authority Engineering Dept, The Engineer of Record, and several other places would have had copies of the "AS-Built Plans". It is no different with any other public building. The "As-Built" plans, updated after the 1993 bombing were used for the 911 commision report, as well as the NIST report.
> The Engineer of Record (Leslie Robertson) delivered a 'sealed' set of plans that are referenced as the source in the appendix of both reports.
> 
> Stop pretending to be looking for "truth".
> You don't want the "truth", you want to continue the treasonous spread of propaganda.
> 
> Why not just admit to being an agent of Al Qaeda and come clean?
Click to expand...


So the blueprints/as-built plans are publicly available?  Would you mind linking those?  It's extremely revealing you accuse a fellow American of being alkida because he asks where the blueprints are to the towers.  Go suck some more dick at the welfare bar you stink up.


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> From LERA's website:
> 
> 
> See that last part about LERA participated in the development of structural information? How the fuck do you think they did that? From memory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DO know. It's talked about in various locations in NCSTAR1. You're just to lazy to look it up. I found numerous references to LERA and their drawings being used.
> 
> Why don't you ask LERA why the plans are not public? What are you afraid of. People can ask me why you're such an asshole, but it would only be my opinion. I would tell them to ask you why you are.
Click to expand...


So you claim to know what blueprints were used but you can't link any of them?  Thass convenient.  You also ignored this question:

Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?

Slackjawfuck contradicted your claim by saying the as-built plans would be in the public domain.  Maybe you ***** should get your facts straight?


----------



## slackjawed

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As with all public buildings, the "AS-BUILT" plans would have been available in several places. The fire department, the NY Port Authority Engineering Dept, The Engineer of Record, and several other places would have had copies of the "AS-Built Plans". It is no different with any other public building. The "As-Built" plans, updated after the 1993 bombing were used for the 911 commision report, as well as the NIST report.
> The Engineer of Record (Leslie Robertson) delivered a 'sealed' set of plans that are referenced as the source in the appendix of both reports.
> 
> Stop pretending to be looking for "truth".
> You don't want the "truth", you want to continue the treasonous spread of propaganda.
> 
> Why not just admit to being an agent of Al Qaeda and come clean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the blueprints/as-built plans are publicly available?  Would you mind linking those?  It's extremely revealing you accuse a fellow American of being alkida because he asks where the blueprints are to the towers.  Go suck some more dick at the welfare bar you stink up.
Click to expand...


All you have to do is get someone to read either the 911 commission report or the NIST report to you, the appendix tells you that the "sealed as-builts" were delivered by the Engineer of record for use in the report.

All plans for public, and most large privately owned buildings in the USA can be accessed at the engineering office of the government agency that holds building code jurisdiction over the building.
There is no link for that. 
get off your lazy cum-filled fat ass and go to your town hall and ask.
treasonous fuckstain idiototic twoofer scum


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO know. It's talked about in various locations in NCSTAR1. You're just to lazy to look it up. I found numerous references to LERA and their drawings being used.
> 
> Why don't you ask LERA why the plans are not public? What are you afraid of. People can ask me why you're such an asshole, but it would only be my opinion. I would tell them to ask you why you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim to know what blueprints were used but you can't link any of them?  Thass convenient.  You also ignored this question:
> 
> Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> Slackjawfuck contradicted your claim by saying the as-built plans would be in the public domain.  Maybe you ***** should get your facts straight?
Click to expand...


I just told you the document they were discussed in. Given your apparent lack of understanding of the English language shown in other threads, I doubt you could find the references. 

LERA and it's blueprints are discussed in NCSTAR1.PDF. Go look it up.


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> alkida


----------



## slackjawed

here is a link where some plans for federally owned public buildings are available.

Call your local building department and see for yourself.


you are not interested in any sort of truth, or anything remotely connected to truth.

Records of the Public Buildings Service [PBS]

Everything you want can't be accessed from your chair in front of your computer.

Get off the computer once in awhile and see what the real world is like....


Oh, wait- you already know!  Your only here to spread propaganda for your masters.......truth my ass.
You wouldn't know truth if it hit you in the side of the mouth, like thast big cock you seem to be obsessed with.

idiot fuckstain treasonous twoofer liar lunatic clownlite, official agent for Al Qaeda when your not being a gay male prostitute........


----------



## Liability

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> alkida
Click to expand...


LOL!

 He defends this stupidity by saying that he spells it like we pronounce it.



Next up:  _bent tight_ will call them "Alcoseltzer!"


----------



## slackjawed

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't know what blueprints were used.  Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DO know. It's talked about in various locations in NCSTAR1. You're just to lazy to look it up. I found numerous references to LERA and their drawings being used.
> 
> Why don't you ask LERA why the plans are not public? What are you afraid of. People can ask me why you're such an asshole, but it would only be my opinion. I would tell them to ask you why you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim to know what blueprints were used but you can't link any of them?  Thass convenient.  You also ignored this question:
> 
> Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> Slackjawfuck contradicted your claim by saying the as-built plans would be in the public domain.  Maybe you ***** should get your facts straight?
Click to expand...


Don't put words in my mouth asswipe. There is a difference between "available to the public" and in the "public domain".

You are truely the most stupid twoofer we have on here, and there is a nugget of TRUTH!


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO know. It's talked about in various locations in NCSTAR1. You're just to lazy to look it up. I found numerous references to LERA and their drawings being used.
> 
> Why don't you ask LERA why the plans are not public? What are you afraid of. People can ask me why you're such an asshole, but it would only be my opinion. I would tell them to ask you why you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim to know what blueprints were used but you can't link any of them?  Thass convenient.  You also ignored this question:
> 
> Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> Slackjawfuck contradicted your claim by saying the as-built plans would be in the public domain.  Maybe you ***** should get your facts straight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you the document they were discussed in. Given your apparent lack of understanding of the English language shown in other threads, I doubt you could find the references.
> 
> LERA and it's blueprints are discussed in NCSTAR1.PDF. Go look it up.
Click to expand...



You are claiming the blueprints were used yet you cannot provide any evidence what blueprints were used.  No worries. I'm used to ***** like you not being able to back up what you say.


----------



## CurveLight

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I DO know. It's talked about in various locations in NCSTAR1. You're just to lazy to look it up. I found numerous references to LERA and their drawings being used.
> 
> Why don't you ask LERA why the plans are not public? What are you afraid of. People can ask me why you're such an asshole, but it would only be my opinion. I would tell them to ask you why you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim to know what blueprints were used but you can't link any of them?  Thass convenient.  You also ignored this question:
> 
> Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> Slackjawfuck contradicted your claim by saying the as-built plans would be in the public domain.  Maybe you ***** should get your facts straight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth asswipe. There is a difference between "available to the public" and in the "public domain".
> 
> You are truely the most stupid twoofer we have on here, and there is a nugget of TRUTH!
Click to expand...



So basically you guys are fucking clueless about what blueprints were used by NIST but claim their conclusions are accurate even though you have no way to independently verify what the government has concluded.  And you call yourselves "Americans?"  You are fucking pathetic.


----------



## Gamolon

CurveLight said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim to know what blueprints were used but you can't link any of them?  Thass convenient.  You also ignored this question:
> 
> Was NIST given access to plans that NIST was not allowed to be made public?
> 
> Slackjawfuck contradicted your claim by saying the as-built plans would be in the public domain.  Maybe you ***** should get your facts straight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you the document they were discussed in. Given your apparent lack of understanding of the English language shown in other threads, I doubt you could find the references.
> 
> LERA and it's blueprints are discussed in NCSTAR1.PDF. Go look it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming the blueprints were used yet you cannot provide any evidence what blueprints were used.  No worries. I'm used to ***** like you not being able to back up what you say.
Click to expand...


Here you lazy fuck. Here is the link to the document you've been told about numerous times. Open it up and search for LERA, drawings, etc. They are mentioned all over the place.

http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf

Yeah, you want the truth. Can't get up off your ass to find it though.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you the document they were discussed in. Given your apparent lack of understanding of the English language shown in other threads, I doubt you could find the references.
> 
> LERA and it's blueprints are discussed in NCSTAR1.PDF. Go look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming the blueprints were used yet you cannot provide any evidence what blueprints were used.  No worries. I'm used to ***** like you not being able to back up what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you lazy fuck. Here is the link to the document you've been told about numerous times. Open it up and search for LERA, drawings, etc. They are mentioned all over the place.
> 
> http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf
> 
> Yeah, you want the truth. Can't get up off your ass to find it though.
Click to expand...


he's too busy backpeddling on his other stupid statements he makes on a daily basis to actually try to find the truth....


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming the blueprints were used yet you cannot provide any evidence what blueprints were used.  No worries. I'm used to ***** like you not being able to back up what you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you lazy fuck. Here is the link to the document you've been told about numerous times. Open it up and search for LERA, drawings, etc. They are mentioned all over the place.
> 
> http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf
> 
> Yeah, you want the truth. Can't get up off your ass to find it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's too busy backpeddling on his other stupid statements he makes on a daily basis to actually try to find the truth....
Click to expand...


Never does it state that the buildings plans were in possession.  If it does, copy and paste it.  I'm done searching through that piece of crap.  I found the disclaimer actually had more substance defining how they determined the buildings design than anything.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you lazy fuck. Here is the link to the document you've been told about numerous times. Open it up and search for LERA, drawings, etc. They are mentioned all over the place.
> 
> http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf
> 
> Yeah, you want the truth. Can't get up off your ass to find it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's too busy backpeddling on his other stupid statements he makes on a daily basis to actually try to find the truth....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never does it state that the buildings plans were in possession.  If it does, copy and paste it.  I'm done searching through that piece of crap.  I found the disclaimer actually had more substance defining how they determined the buildings design than anything.
Click to expand...


where does it say they didnt have the building plans? LERA says they provided information to the NIST. they are structural engineers. what the fuck do you think they were providing? the buildings address?!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's too busy backpeddling on his other stupid statements he makes on a daily basis to actually try to find the truth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never does it state that the buildings plans were in possession.  If it does, copy and paste it.  I'm done searching through that piece of crap.  I found the disclaimer actually had more substance defining how they determined the buildings design than anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where does it say they didnt have the building plans? LERA says they provided information to the NIST. they are structural engineers. what the fuck do you think they were providing? the buildings address?!!
Click to expand...


NIST does not state they had the plans.  the disclaimer indicates in a round-about-fashion, they did not


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never does it state that the buildings plans were in possession.  If it does, copy and paste it.  I'm done searching through that piece of crap.  I found the disclaimer actually had more substance defining how they determined the buildings design than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does it say they didnt have the building plans? LERA says they provided information to the NIST. they are structural engineers. what the fuck do you think they were providing? the buildings address?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NIST does not state they had the plans.  the disclaimer indicates in a round-about-fashion, they did not
Click to expand...


It's in the document. They had all sorts of drawings. You're just too stupid to find the references.


----------



## Liability

IF one bothers to dig a little, one could start with the disreputable shit like Wiki.  But assholes like these Troofer scum would discount wiki to whatever extent that article relies on the NIST report.

But with a little more digging, one can find lots of interesting details.

Like this piece:  American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | People & Events | PBS

The construction of the tube structure of the CORE of the Trade Towers was a mixture of concrete AND steel.  It was a tubular construction method for a variety of reasons.  

How ANYbody can pretend that the core was nothing but concrete is a mystery.  

It certainly isn't supportable by reference to ANY provable facts.

Troofers are scum.


----------



## Liability

American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film





> * * * *
> A tube of a tower
> 
> That 75 percent was also made possible by another innovation. Previous high-rises had relied for their structural integrity on a forest of supporting columns on each floor. Typically, architects spaced these 30 feet apart throughout the interior. The exterior walls of such buildings were merely curtain walls, which let light in and kept weather out but provided little support.
> 
> Such was not the case in the World Trade Center. Consulting engineers Leslie Robertson and John Skilling invented an entirely new method of construction. The forest of interior columns vanished; such columns only appeared in and around the central core of elevator shafts, stairwells, and bathrooms. Then it was nothing but open space&#8212;60 feet of it on two sides, 35 on the other two sides&#8212;before one reached the outside walls. These were not curtain walls but cages of steel columns spaced just over a yard apart, with 22 inches of glass in between. (Minoru Yamasaki, the building's architect, designed it this way in part because he was insecure with heights and felt more comfortable with such narrow windows.)
> 
> The shafts of steel in the exterior walls shouldered not only gravity loads pressing down from above but also lateral loads caused by gusty winds nudging the building from the side. Such tube-style architecture relied on high-strength steel, which was only then becoming available. It resulted in up to an acre of rentable space on each floor, and it became the pioneering style of frame for a whole new generation of buildings.
> 
> * * * *


 Found here: NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Towers of Innovation | PBS


----------



## Liability

Hey Dive:

The following quote  is from Wiki, citing NIST.  Take it with a grain of salt since it IS wiki, afterall, but I believe that the INNER core (a square within a square) was steel AND concrete.  Then there was a great deal of free-space (i.e., the desired rental space)  between that inner square and the outer wall, and the outer wall WAS STEEL.  The OUTER STEEL WALL WAS load bearing. It SEEMS as though the concrete and steel _*inner*_ core ran all the way to the top of the Towers.



> The core of the towers housed the elevator and utility shafts, restrooms, three stairwells, and other support spaces. *The core a combined steel and concrete structure*[28][29] of each tower was a rectangular area 87 by 135 feet (27 by 41 m) and *contained 47 steel columns running from the bedrock to the top of the tower.* The large, column-free space between the perimeter and core was bridged by prefabricated floor trusses. The floors supported their own weight as well as live loads, providing lateral stability to the exterior walls and distributing wind loads among the exterior walls.[30] The floors consisted of 4 inch (10 cm) thick lightweight concrete slabs laid on a fluted steel deck. A grid of lightweight bridging trusses and main trusses supported the floors. The trusses connected to the perimeter at alternate columns and were on 6 foot 8 inch (2.03 m) centers. The top chords of the trusses were bolted to seats welded to the spandrels on the exterior side and a channel welded to the core columns on the interior side. The floors were connected to the perimeter spandrel plates with viscoelastic dampers which helped reduce the amount of sway felt by building occupants. The trusses supported a 4-inch (100 mm) thick lightweight concrete floor slab with shear connections for composite action.[31]


  Source = Wiki:  World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

An image of the the square within the square (permitting all that office space to be freed up on each floor, is shown HERE:


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Hey Dive:
> 
> The following quote  is from Wiki, citing NIST.  Take it with a grain of salt since it IS wiki, afterall, but I believe that the INNER core (a square within a square) was steel AND concrete.  Then there was a great deal of free-space (i.e., the desired rental space)  between that inner square and the outer wall, and the outer wall WAS STEEL.  The OUTER STEEL WALL WAS load bearing. It SEEMS as though the concrete and steel _*inner*_ core ran all the way to the top of the Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core of the towers housed the elevator and utility shafts, restrooms, three stairwells, and other support spaces. *The core a combined steel and concrete structure*[28][29] of each tower was a rectangular area 87 by 135 feet (27 by 41 m) and *contained 47 steel columns running from the bedrock to the top of the tower.* The large, column-free space between the perimeter and core was bridged by prefabricated floor trusses. The floors supported their own weight as well as live loads, providing lateral stability to the exterior walls and distributing wind loads among the exterior walls.[30] The floors consisted of 4 inch (10 cm) thick lightweight concrete slabs laid on a fluted steel deck. A grid of lightweight bridging trusses and main trusses supported the floors. The trusses connected to the perimeter at alternate columns and were on 6 foot 8 inch (2.03 m) centers. The top chords of the trusses were bolted to seats welded to the spandrels on the exterior side and a channel welded to the core columns on the interior side. The floors were connected to the perimeter spandrel plates with viscoelastic dampers which helped reduce the amount of sway felt by building occupants. The trusses supported a 4-inch (100 mm) thick lightweight concrete floor slab with shear connections for composite action.[31]
> 
> 
> 
> Source = Wiki:  World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> An image of the the square within the square (permitting all that office space to be freed up on each floor, is shown HERE:
Click to expand...

and i bet if you look at the history of that part, christophera was the one that edited it to add the concrete


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dive:
> 
> The following quote  is from Wiki, citing NIST.  Take it with a grain of salt since it IS wiki, afterall, but I believe that the INNER core (a square within a square) was steel AND concrete.  Then there was a great deal of free-space (i.e., the desired rental space)  between that inner square and the outer wall, and the outer wall WAS STEEL.  The OUTER STEEL WALL WAS load bearing. It SEEMS as though the concrete and steel _*inner*_ core ran all the way to the top of the Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core of the towers housed the elevator and utility shafts, restrooms, three stairwells, and other support spaces. *The core a combined steel and concrete structure*[28][29] of each tower was a rectangular area 87 by 135 feet (27 by 41 m) and *contained 47 steel columns running from the bedrock to the top of the tower.* The large, column-free space between the perimeter and core was bridged by prefabricated floor trusses. The floors supported their own weight as well as live loads, providing lateral stability to the exterior walls and distributing wind loads among the exterior walls.[30] The floors consisted of 4 inch (10 cm) thick lightweight concrete slabs laid on a fluted steel deck. A grid of lightweight bridging trusses and main trusses supported the floors. The trusses connected to the perimeter at alternate columns and were on 6 foot 8 inch (2.03 m) centers. The top chords of the trusses were bolted to seats welded to the spandrels on the exterior side and a channel welded to the core columns on the interior side. The floors were connected to the perimeter spandrel plates with viscoelastic dampers which helped reduce the amount of sway felt by building occupants. The trusses supported a 4-inch (100 mm) thick lightweight concrete floor slab with shear connections for composite action.[31]
> 
> 
> 
> Source = Wiki:  World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> An image of the the square within the square (permitting all that office space to be freed up on each floor, is shown HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i bet if you look at the history of that part, christophera was the one that edited it to add the concrete
Click to expand...



LOL.

Maybe.  I am not able to either refute or confirm the manner of construction in anything I have seen so far.

Can you tell me how you came to the conclusion (or came to the actual  knowledge) that the inner core was _*not*_ constructed by using both steel AND concrete?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dive:
> 
> The following quote  is from Wiki, citing NIST.  Take it with a grain of salt since it IS wiki, afterall, but I believe that the INNER core (a square within a square) was steel AND concrete.  Then there was a great deal of free-space (i.e., the desired rental space)  between that inner square and the outer wall, and the outer wall WAS STEEL.  The OUTER STEEL WALL WAS load bearing. It SEEMS as though the concrete and steel _*inner*_ core ran all the way to the top of the Towers.
> 
> Source = Wiki:  World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> An image of the the square within the square (permitting all that office space to be freed up on each floor, is shown HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i bet if you look at the history of that part, christophera was the one that edited it to add the concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Maybe.  I am not able to either refute or confirm the manner of construction in anything I have seen so far.
> 
> Can you tell me how you came to the conclusion (or came to the actual  knowledge) that the inner core was _*not*_ constructed by using both steel AND concrete?
Click to expand...

i have in my possession, a dvd of the raw footage from a GE special of the construction of the tower, and one would think that if they poured concrete in the cores, you would see either rebar cages, concrete forms, or actual concrete in them at SOME point
and there are zero photos from construction showing ANY concrete in the core above grade, and the designer of the buildings also has said there was no concrete in the cores above grade
i think that is more than enough to convince me that there was ZERO concrete in the cores of either building


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i bet if you look at the history of that part, christophera was the one that edited it to add the concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Maybe.  I am not able to either refute or confirm the manner of construction in anything I have seen so far.
> 
> Can you tell me how you came to the conclusion (or came to the actual  knowledge) that the inner core was _*not*_ constructed by using both steel AND concrete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have in my possession, a dvd of the raw footage from a GE special of the construction of the tower, and one would think that if they poured concrete in the cores, you would see either rebar cages, concrete forms, or actual concrete in them at SOME point
> and there are zero photos from construction showing ANY concrete in the core above grade, *and the designer of the buildings also has said there was no concrete in the cores above grade*
> i think that is more than enough to convince me that there was ZERO concrete in the cores of either building
Click to expand...


*and the designer of the buildings also has said there was no concrete in the cores above grade*

That's pretty good standing all alone.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Maybe.  I am not able to either refute or confirm the manner of construction in anything I have seen so far.
> 
> Can you tell me how you came to the conclusion (or came to the actual  knowledge) that the inner core was _*not*_ constructed by using both steel AND concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> i have in my possession, a dvd of the raw footage from a GE special of the construction of the tower, and one would think that if they poured concrete in the cores, you would see either rebar cages, concrete forms, or actual concrete in them at SOME point
> and there are zero photos from construction showing ANY concrete in the core above grade, *and the designer of the buildings also has said there was no concrete in the cores above grade*
> i think that is more than enough to convince me that there was ZERO concrete in the cores of either building
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *and the designer of the buildings also has said there was no concrete in the cores above grade*
> 
> That's pretty good standing all alone.
Click to expand...

and you can email him and ask
he has been made aware of Christopher A Browns nutty accusations and i can only assume he isnt in the least worried about any legal actions by him


----------



## Fizz

i emailed LERA too. i believe the email address was Robertson's wife (i forget her name but its an odd name). Robertson himself replied from his email address and stated there was no concrete in the construction of the core. 

also, there is not one picture of any concrete in the core area. there are literally hundreds of a steel core. almost all references to the core say it was steel. chris has found the few reports of concrete that were obviously not well researched, such as the newsweek article from 2 days after the attack.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> i emailed LERA too. i believe the email address was Robertson's wife (i forget her name but its an odd name). Robertson himself replied from his email address and stated there was no concrete in the construction of the core.
> 
> also, there is not one picture of any concrete in the core area. there are literally hundreds of a steel core. almost all references to the core say it was steel. chris has found the few reports of concrete that were obviously not well researched, such as the newsweek article from 2 days after the attack.



Deceptively you try and state *with text* that Robertson changed his descripton of the core from "concrete" on September 13.

Indepedent authority states that the core was concrete.

Certified in 12 states as a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. see chapter 2.1

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

The perpetrators of mass murders and infiltrators of the US government would want you to attempt what you are doing.


----------



## manu1959

no rebar cages = no concrete core.....


----------



## Liability

manu1959 said:


> no rebar cages = no concrete core.....



That seems pretty reasonable.

Can we somehow verify that there were no rebar cages for the core?


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no rebar cages = no concrete core.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems pretty reasonable.
> 
> Can we somehow verify that there were no rebar cages for the core?
Click to expand...

cant see any in ANY photo of the construction, nor in any video
now to christophera that means the infamous "they" destroyed every possible copy ever made

oh, and Christophera claims its not just any rebar, but 3" thick rebar
made of "DOD grade steel"(whatever the fuck that is supposed to be)


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no rebar cages = no concrete core.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems pretty reasonable.
> 
> Can we somehow verify that there were no rebar cages for the core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cant see any in ANY photo of the construction, nor in any video
> now to christophera that means the infamous "they" destroyed every possible copy ever made
> 
> oh, and Christophera claims its not just any rebar, but 3" thick rebar
> made of "DOD grade steel"(whatever the fuck that is supposed to be)
Click to expand...


Fascinating how a negligent father's "mind" works.

In my searches, I have found no REFERENCES to the use of re-bar in the construction of the core.

As I understand it, the construction (being a joint NY/NJ Port Authority creation) was not obliged to adhere to NY City construction laws/rules.  But surely there have to be SOME plans filed somewhere?

Aren't they available?


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dive:
> 
> The following quote  is from Wiki, citing NIST.  Take it with a grain of salt since it IS wiki, afterall, but I believe that the INNER core (a square within a square) was steel AND concrete.  Then there was a great deal of free-space (i.e., the desired rental space)  between that inner square and the outer wall, and the outer wall WAS STEEL.  The OUTER STEEL WALL WAS load bearing. It SEEMS as though the concrete and steel _*inner*_ core ran all the way to the top of the Towers.
> 
> Source = Wiki:  World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> An image of the the square within the square (permitting all that office space to be freed up on each floor, is shown HERE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i bet if you look at the history of that part, christophera was the one that edited it to add the concrete
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Maybe.  I am not able to either refute or confirm the manner of construction in anything I have seen so far.
> 
> Can you tell me how you came to the conclusion (or came to the actual  knowledge) that the inner core was _*not*_ constructed by using both steel AND concrete?
Click to expand...



Don't let divedick fool ya....christophera started a thread here bragging about the wiki entry.....but divedick wants it to look like he knows how to research.  And yes, you are still a Snitch Bitch and a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i bet if you look at the history of that part, christophera was the one that edited it to add the concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Maybe.  I am not able to either refute or confirm the manner of construction in anything I have seen so far.
> 
> Can you tell me how you came to the conclusion (or came to the actual  knowledge) that the inner core was _*not*_ constructed by using both steel AND concrete?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let divedick fool ya....christophera started a thread here bragging about the wiki entry.....but divedick wants it to look like he knows how to research.  And yes, you are still a Snitch Bitch and a fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...

more proof you are a fucking moron


----------



## CurveLight

Gamolon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you the document they were discussed in. Given your apparent lack of understanding of the English language shown in other threads, I doubt you could find the references.
> 
> LERA and it's blueprints are discussed in NCSTAR1.PDF. Go look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming the blueprints were used yet you cannot provide any evidence what blueprints were used.  No worries. I'm used to ***** like you not being able to back up what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you lazy fuck. Here is the link to the document you've been told about numerous times. Open it up and search for LERA, drawings, etc. They are mentioned all over the place.
> 
> http://wtc.nist.gov/NCSTAR1/PDF/NCSTAR 1.pdf
> 
> Yeah, you want the truth. Can't get up off your ass to find it though.
Click to expand...



You are the one who claimed to know what blueprints they used yet you cannot cite from that document what blueprints were used and KNOWING YOU CANNOT SUPPORT YOUR CLAIMS you try to hide that by calling me lazy.  You are a pathetic cocksucking weasel.


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Maybe.  I am not able to either refute or confirm the manner of construction in anything I have seen so far.
> 
> Can you tell me how you came to the conclusion (or came to the actual  knowledge) that the inner core was _*not*_ constructed by using both steel AND concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let divedick fool ya....christophera started a thread here bragging about the wiki entry.....but divedick wants it to look like he knows how to research.  And yes, you are still a Snitch Bitch and a fucking hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more proof you are a fucking moron
Click to expand...



You shouldn't be posting because you don't even know how to use your own cell phone you dumb crybaby.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let divedick fool ya....christophera started a thread here bragging about the wiki entry.....but divedick wants it to look like he knows how to research.  And yes, you are still a Snitch Bitch and a fucking hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> more proof you are a fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be posting because you don't even know how to use your own cell phone you dumb crybaby.
Click to expand...

more lies and projection


----------



## CurveLight

Well, it didn't take long to figure out the government presented conclusions based on a lack of verifiable evidence yet there is no shortage of cowards defending the government at all costs.  You pussies truly hate the very principles America was born on.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Well, it didn't take long to figure out the government presented conclusions based on a lack of verifiable evidence yet there is no shortage of cowards defending the government at all costs.  You pussies truly hate the very principles America was born on.


no one is "defending the government" you dipshit
they are just defending the actual, verifiable, truth
and unlike you moronic fucking dipshit troofers, the truth speaks louder than your delusions


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> more proof you are a fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be posting because you don't even know how to use your own cell phone you dumb crybaby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more lies and projection
Click to expand...


Does your nokia E71x have an airplane mode? Yes or No?


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be posting because you don't even know how to use your own cell phone you dumb crybaby.
> 
> 
> 
> more lies and projection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your nokia E71x have an airplane mode? Yes or No?
Click to expand...

no, it has an offline mode, which while similar, it is not the same


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i emailed LERA too. i believe the email address was Robertson's wife (i forget her name but its an odd name). Robertson himself replied from his email address and stated there was no concrete in the construction of the core.
> 
> also, there is not one picture of any concrete in the core area. there are literally hundreds of a steel core. almost all references to the core say it was steel. chris has found the few reports of concrete that were obviously not well researched, such as the newsweek article from 2 days after the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deceptively you try and state *with text* that Robertson changed his descripton of the core from "concrete" on September 13.
> 
> Indepedent authority states that the core was concrete.
> 
> Certified in 12 states as a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. see chapter 2.1
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murders and infiltrators of the US government would want you to attempt what you are doing.
Click to expand...


you still keep lying and saying that Robertson said it was a concrete core. anyone can look at your link and see it is the reporter saying it and not robertson. the reporter was wrong. the article on newsweek was removed (and thats why you need to link to MSN).

domel was doing a report on the safety of clean-up operations. he wasnt doing a report on how the WTC was made. he mentions the core only one time and in passing. obviously not well researched.

your oxford link uses the WTC as an example of what a skyscraper is. it then says skyscrapers have steel and concrete cores. thats true. (the world trade center had a steel one).

YOU GOT NOTHING!! 

where is your concrete core in this picture from the 1993 bombing?


----------



## Fizz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> more lies and projection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your nokia E71x have an airplane mode? Yes or No?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it has an offline mode, which while similar, it is not the same
Click to expand...



ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You pathetic bitch!  The offline mode is the airplane mode......that is why it says to use the offline mode while on airplanes you dumbfucking ****!  Don't post again until you learn to use your cell phone...BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your nokia E71x have an airplane mode? Yes or No?
> 
> 
> 
> no, it has an offline mode, which while similar, it is not the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You pathetic bitch!  The offline mode is the airplane mode......that is why it says to use the offline mode while on airplanes you dumbfucking ****!  Don't post again until you learn to use your cell phone...BITCH!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

no dipshit
you need to seek out professional help before you should post again

and btw, they dont ask you to put it in plane mode, they ask you to SHUT THEM OFF
at least on continental air anyway


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't take long to figure out the government presented conclusions based on a lack of verifiable evidence yet there is no shortage of cowards defending the government at all costs.  You pussies truly hate the very principles America was born on.
> 
> 
> 
> no one is "defending the government" you dipshit
> they are just defending the actual, verifiable, truth
> and unlike you moronic fucking dipshit troofers, the truth speaks louder than your delusions
Click to expand...



You're such a worthless **** even when you try to make a point it's a joke.  No wonder you don't know how to use your own phone.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't take long to figure out the government presented conclusions based on a lack of verifiable evidence yet there is no shortage of cowards defending the government at all costs.  You pussies truly hate the very principles America was born on.
> 
> 
> 
> no one is "defending the government" you dipshit
> they are just defending the actual, verifiable, truth
> and unlike you moronic fucking dipshit troofers, the truth speaks louder than your delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a worthless **** even when you try to make a point it's a joke.  No wonder you don't know how to use your own phone.
Click to expand...

you are a complete fucking joke
dont you get it yet
everyone but your fellow delusional troofer morons are LAUGHING at your massive stupidity


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, it has an offline mode, which while similar, it is not the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You pathetic bitch!  The offline mode is the airplane mode......that is why it says to use the offline mode while on airplanes you dumbfucking ****!  Don't post again until you learn to use your cell phone...BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no dipshit
> you need to seek out professional help before you should post again
> 
> and btw, they dont ask you to put it in plane mode, they ask you to SHUT THEM OFF
> at least on continental air anyway
Click to expand...



See, you are still too stoopid to know how to use your own phone.  Here's a little help:

Nokia E71x FAQ
"Change your profile from offline or flight profile mode to an active profile."
http://nokiaexperts.com/articleimages/2009/04/nokia_e71x_user_guide.pdf


Gee....what does that say about a FLIGHT profile? Rotfl!  Since you don't even know how to use a cell phone are you sure you should be trying to discuss 110 story skyscrapers?  Want some more playdoh?


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You pathetic bitch!  The offline mode is the airplane mode......that is why it says to use the offline mode while on airplanes you dumbfucking ****!  Don't post again until you learn to use your cell phone...BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no dipshit
> you need to seek out professional help before you should post again
> 
> and btw, they dont ask you to put it in plane mode, they ask you to SHUT THEM OFF
> at least on continental air anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See, you are still too stoopid to know how to use your own phone.  Here's a little help:
> 
> Nokia E71x FAQ
> "Change your profile from offline or flight profile mode to an active profile."
> http://nokiaexperts.com/articleimages/2009/04/nokia_e71x_user_guide.pdf
> 
> 
> Gee....what does that say about a FLIGHT profile? Rotfl!  Since you don't even know how to use a cell phone are you sure you should be trying to discuss 110 story skyscrapers?  Want some more play&#8226;doh?
Click to expand...

it only matters to troofer dipshits like you that the "offline" mode is used like that
again, you focus on MINUTIA


again i looked in my phone when you said that, and found ZERO "flight" or "airplane" modes
so you, the dipshit you are, had to spend time doing a search



btw there are all of 1 reference to FLIGHT in the pdf and ZERO   reference to airplane


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your nokia E71x have an airplane mode? Yes or No?
> 
> 
> 
> no, it has an offline mode, which while similar, it is not the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You pathetic bitch!  The offline mode is the airplane mode......that is why it says to use the offline mode while on airplanes you dumbfucking ****!  Don't post again until you learn to use your cell phone...BITCH!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


tell us again how phones are hardwired with an airplane mode!!


----------



## Christophera

A history of fiz spam.

*SPAM12*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

*SPAM6*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html

More errors in fiz reference.

The below is written before the towers were built and does not describe what was built.  Robertson does describe it to Newsweek

Notice the article states the core took no weight.  FEMA says there were load bearing columns and so does NIST.  This is a typical inconsistency with the FEMA deception.



Fizz said:


> "Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
> [B][SIZE="3"]Time Magazine[/SIZE][/B] article from 1964!! [url=http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,875685,00.html]Art: Onward & Upward - TIME[/url][/quote]


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no dipshit
> you need to seek out professional help before you should post again
> 
> and btw, they dont ask you to put it in plane mode, they ask you to SHUT THEM OFF
> at least on continental air anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, you are still too stoopid to know how to use your own phone.  Here's a little help:
> 
> Nokia E71x FAQ
> "Change your profile from offline or flight profile mode to an active profile."
> http://nokiaexperts.com/articleimages/2009/04/nokia_e71x_user_guide.pdf
> 
> 
> Gee....what does that say about a FLIGHT profile? Rotfl!  Since you don't even know how to use a cell phone are you sure you should be trying to discuss 110 story skyscrapers?  Want some more playdoh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it only matters to troofer dipshits like you that the "offline" mode is used like that
> again, you focus on MINUTIA
> 
> 
> again i looked in my phone when you said that, and found ZERO "flight" or "airplane" modes
> so you, the dipshit you are, had to spend time doing a search
> 
> 
> 
> btw there are all of 1 reference to FLIGHT in the pdf and ZERO   reference to airplane
Click to expand...



See....you are still too fucking stoopid.  You claimed your phone doesn't have the airplane mode so I looked it up because I know you are a liar so I proved it.  You're so fucking pathetic you lie about your phone........what a useless ****. Are you stuck in a wheelchair?  I hope so...


----------



## CurveLight

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, it has an offline mode, which while similar, it is not the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You pathetic bitch!  The offline mode is the airplane mode......that is why it says to use the offline mode while on airplanes you dumbfucking ****!  Don't post again until you learn to use your cell phone...BITCH!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell us again how phones are hardwired with an airplane mode!!
Click to expand...



Awww....thass so sweet...here comes fizzbitch twying to help out his poor wittle buddy divecon.  I take it the best thing you like about the net is divey can still type while you're sucking his dick and straining his dingleberries through your teeth....


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you are still too stoopid to know how to use your own phone.  Here's a little help:
> 
> Nokia E71x FAQ
> "Change your profile from offline or flight profile mode to an active profile."
> http://nokiaexperts.com/articleimages/2009/04/nokia_e71x_user_guide.pdf
> 
> 
> Gee....what does that say about a FLIGHT profile? Rotfl!  Since you don't even know how to use a cell phone are you sure you should be trying to discuss 110 story skyscrapers?  Want some more play&#8226;doh?
> 
> 
> 
> it only matters to troofer dipshits like you that the "offline" mode is used like that
> again, you focus on MINUTIA
> 
> 
> again i looked in my phone when you said that, and found ZERO "flight" or "airplane" modes
> so you, the dipshit you are, had to spend time doing a search
> 
> 
> 
> btw there are all of 1 reference to FLIGHT in the pdf and ZERO   reference to airplane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See....you are still too fucking stoopid.  You claimed your phone doesn't have the airplane mode so I looked it up because I know you are a liar so I proved it.  You're so fucking pathetic you lie about your phone........what a useless ****. Are you stuck in a wheelchair?  I hope so...
Click to expand...

no, it you that is pathetic that you had to spend time doing research on MINUTIA

btw, dipshit, your research proved me correct, my phone doesnt have an "airplane or flight" mode
but it does have what i said i had, "offline" 
so shut the fuck up already you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The below is written before the towers were built and does not describe what was built.  Robertson does describe it to Newsweek


LIE. robertson doesnt describe what was built in your article. the reporter does. you are delusional. the reporter was wrong and the article was pulled from newsweek's site.



Christophera said:


> Notice the article states the core took no weight.  FEMA says there were load bearing columns and so does NIST.  This is a typical inconsistency with the FEMA deception.


LIE. the article clearly state the weight of the structure will be carried by the frame and the elevator core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The below is written before the towers were built and does not describe what was built.  Robertson does describe it to Newsweek
> 
> 
> 
> LIE. robertson doesnt describe what was built in your article. the reporter does. you are delusional. the reporter was wrong and the article was pulled from newsweek's site.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the article states the core took no weight.  FEMA says there were load bearing columns and so does NIST.  This is a typical inconsistency with the FEMA deception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIE. the article clearly state the weight of the structure will be carried by the frame and the elevator core.
Click to expand...


Look who is lying.



Fizz said:


> "Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME



The Newsweek article was up until 2006 I think.  It is still properly archived never revised, never corrected.


----------



## manu1959

please post picture of the rebar cages and the concrete forms......


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> please post picture of the rebar cages and the concrete forms......



Please recognize the violation of law that took them. guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding

Please post an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.   I'm waiting for 9 years now and no one has done this.  All the picture people find show an empty core area.

This one happens to show rebar next to the core.


----------



## Fizz

here are the steel core columns on 9/11


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please post picture of the rebar cages and the concrete forms......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please recognize the violation of law that took them. guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Please post an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.   I'm waiting for 9 years now and no one has done this.  All the picture people find show an empty core area.
> 
> This one happens to show rebar next to the core.
Click to expand...

you are completely full of shit
there is no way ANYONE could take every photo ever taken of the construction of those buildings and make them ALL disappear
IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please post picture of the rebar cages and the concrete forms......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please recognize the violation of law that took them. guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Please post an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.   I'm waiting for 9 years now and no one has done this.  All the picture people find show an empty core area.
> 
> This one happens to show rebar next to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are completely full of shit
> there is no way ANYONE could take every photo ever taken of the construction of those buildings and make them ALL disappear
> IMPOSSIBLE
Click to expand...


Again, the reverse of what agents say is true.

All of the images of concrete are with the NYC collection taken by guiliani   while the courts protect their hiding.

There are other construction photos, but none have the attention to detail that concrete inspections have or photos by contractors and engineers which were donated to the city.

To consider steel core columns when the WTC documents AND no image from 9-11 can be found showing them, is not reasonable because independent verifications are abundant.  Of course the perpetrating infiltrators don't care about that, so you won't either.

At least treason is predictable.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please recognize the violation of law that took them. guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Please post an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.   I'm waiting for 9 years now and no one has done this.  All the picture people find show an empty core area.
> 
> This one happens to show rebar next to the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are completely full of shit
> there is no way ANYONE could take every photo ever taken of the construction of those buildings and make them ALL disappear
> IMPOSSIBLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, the reverse of what agents say is true.
> 
> All of the images of concrete are with the NYC collection taken by guiliani   while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> There are other construction photos, but none have the attention to detail that concrete inspections have or photos by contractors and engineers which were donated to the city.
> 
> To consider steel core columns when the WTC documents AND no image from 9-11 can be found showing them, is not reasonable because independent verifications are abundant.  Of course the perpetrating infiltrators don't care about that, so you won't either.
> 
> At least treason is predictable.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT
there were THOUSANDS of photos taken and published in books and hours of film
there is no way anyone could possibly get ALL of them


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All of the images of concrete are with the NYC collection taken by guiliani   while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> There are other construction photos, but none have the attention to detail that concrete inspections have or photos by contractors and engineers which were donated to the city.
> 
> To consider steel core columns when the WTC documents AND no image from 9-11 can be found showing them, is not reasonable because independent verifications are abundant.  Of course the perpetrating infiltrators don't care about that, so you won't either.
> 
> At least treason is predictable.



where are you getting the information that all photos of concrete by contractors and engineers were donated to the city?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the images of concrete are with the NYC collection taken by guiliani   while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> There are other construction photos, but none have the attention to detail that concrete inspections have or photos by contractors and engineers which were donated to the city.
> 
> To consider steel core columns when the WTC documents AND no image from 9-11 can be found showing them, is not reasonable because independent verifications are abundant.  Of course the perpetrating infiltrators don't care about that, so you won't either.
> 
> At least treason is predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you getting the information that all photos of concrete by contractors and engineers were donated to the city?
Click to expand...

there were books published
videos made

the task of retrieving all of them or modifying them would be IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the images of concrete are with the NYC collection taken by guiliani   while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> There are other construction photos, but none have the attention to detail that concrete inspections have or photos by contractors and engineers which were donated to the city.
> 
> To consider steel core columns when the WTC documents AND no image from 9-11 can be found showing them, is not reasonable because independent verifications are abundant.  Of course the perpetrating infiltrators don't care about that, so you won't either.
> 
> At least treason is predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you getting the information that all photos of concrete by contractors and engineers were donated to the city?
Click to expand...


There were thousands of photos and videos.  The documentary I saw was certainly among them, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" which was comprised of many stills from contractors, engineers and atchitects as well as photos taken by city inspectors.

On 9-11 there were many cameras, and not one ever saw steel core columns.  But a few saw concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the images of concrete are with the NYC collection taken by guiliani   while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> There are other construction photos, but none have the attention to detail that concrete inspections have or photos by contractors and engineers which were donated to the city.
> 
> To consider steel core columns when the WTC documents AND no image from 9-11 can be found showing them, is not reasonable because independent verifications are abundant.  Of course the perpetrating infiltrators don't care about that, so you won't either.
> 
> At least treason is predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you getting the information that all photos of concrete by contractors and engineers were donated to the city?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were thousands of photos and videos.  The documentary I saw was certainly among them, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" which was comprised of many stills from contractors, engineers and atchitects as well as photos taken by city inspectors.
> 
> On 9-11 there were many cameras, and not one ever saw steel core columns.  But a few saw concrete.
Click to expand...

that very photo shows steel


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are you getting the information that all photos of concrete by contractors and engineers were donated to the city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were thousands of photos and videos.  The documentary I saw was certainly among them, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" which was comprised of many stills from contractors, engineers and atchitects as well as photos taken by city inspectors.
> 
> On 9-11 there were many cameras, and not one ever saw steel core columns.  But a few saw concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that very photo shows steel
Click to expand...


Yea, to the right of the thick concrete wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were thousands of photos and videos.  The documentary I saw was certainly among them, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" which was comprised of many stills from contractors, engineers and atchitects as well as photos taken by city inspectors.
> 
> On 9-11 there were many cameras, and not one ever saw steel core columns.  But a few saw concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that very photo shows steel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, to the right of the thick concrete wall.
Click to expand...

to the right of a dust cloud


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that very photo shows steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, to the right of the thick concrete wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to the right of a dust cloud
Click to expand...


the dust cloud isnt even where he claims the concrete core was. he says the concrete core was in here...






which would make it the two furthest columns to the right. (the really tall one being on the outside of the core and the next column to the left being on the inside)


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, to the right of the thick concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> to the right of a dust cloud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the dust cloud isnt even where he claims the concrete core was. he says the concrete core was in here...
Click to expand...


The outer elevator guide rail support steel on the left above was left of the concrete that is seen below.
The interior box column above on the right is seen right of the concrete below.

The concrete was sandwhiched between the outer elevator guide rail supports and the interior box columns,



Fizz said:


> which would make it the two furthest columns to the right. (the really tall one being on the outside of the core and the next column to the left being on the inside)


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The outer elevator guide rail support steel on the left above was left of the concrete that is seen below.



where is your documentation proving this is "elevator guide rail support steel"??


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outer elevator guide rail support steel on the left above was left of the concrete that is seen below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation proving this is "elevator guide rail support steel"??
Click to expand...


Are your the same agent that thinks 1/2 of *any kind of* core can be 1/2 blown away and  the towers still stand?

The same one that has no image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?

The picture proves the steel is not core columns.  Butt plates on the tops of guide rail support steel left and right of the central crane define the role of the vertical steel.   Butt plates are too weak to join sections of "core columns".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outer elevator guide rail support steel on the left above was left of the concrete that is seen below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your documentation proving this is "elevator guide rail support steel"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are your the same agent that thinks 1/2 of *any kind of* core can be 1/2 blown away and  the towers still stand?
> 
> The same one that has no image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?
> 
> The picture proves the steel is not core columns.  Butt plates on the tops of guide rail support steel left and right of the central crane define the role of the vertical steel.   Butt plates are too weak to join sections of "core columns".
Click to expand...


again you cant answer the question.....

where is your documentation saying these are "elevator guide rail support steel"?

i'm not asking for YOUR OPINION. i am asking for proof.


----------



## Fizz

Fizz said:


> Are your the same agent that thinks 1/2 of *any kind of* core can be 1/2 blown away and  the towers still stand?



arent you the same fucking jerkoff that got sentenced to jail time for not paying your court ordered child support which now amounts to over $30,000??

arent you the same fucking moron that claimed in a lawsuit that someone tried to hypnotize you by blinking aggressively and tilting his head? 

arent you the jerkoff that didnt pay his taxes while working... then tried to get social security disability while still working illegally?


----------



## Fizz

and no. i never said half of any kind of core was blown away. more delusional bullshit from you...


----------



## slackjawed

I am offering free bus tickets to Washington DC, right to the pentagon main security office for all twoofers. The nice man in the uniform there will answer all your questions if you just show him your gun........


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> and no. i never said half of any kind of core was blown away. more delusional bullshit from you...



agent lie



Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your concrete core?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your picture taken in relation to the core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looking through it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no. i never said half of any kind of core was blown away. more delusional bullshit from you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent lie
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your picture taken in relation to the core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looking through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What a fucking moron you are ChrissytoFEARa.

One can look through a core where there never was any concrete without having had that "concrete" blown away, you fucktard.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no. i never said half of any kind of core was blown away. more delusional bullshit from you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent lie
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking moron you are ChrissytoFEARa.
> 
> One can look through a core where there never was any concrete without having had that "concrete" blown away, you fucktard.
Click to expand...


Not where there are supposed to be steel core columns.

You and fiz are morons.  You obviously need far more than each other.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are your the same agent that thinks 1/2 of *any kind of* core can be 1/2 blown away and  the towers still stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the same fucking jerkoff that got sentenced to jail time for not paying your court ordered child support which now amounts to over $30,000??
> 
> arent you the same fucking moron that claimed in a lawsuit that someone tried to hypnotize you by blinking aggressively and tilting his head?
> 
> arent you the jerkoff that didnt pay his taxes while working... then tried to get social security disability while still working illegally?
Click to expand...


The violations of law by the municipality I live in, as well as the state courts here, created the situation you attempt to distort.  All very well documented.

*FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html*

The perpetrators will not want you to recognize violations of law, especially those that enable the deception of the agency charged with producing the cause of death analysis.

The misrepresentations that were used by NIST were so gross they had to make this disclaimer.







FEMA deception invalidates the cause of death in 3,000 murders.


----------



## slackjawed

you get a court date yet chris?


----------



## Christophera

You must be incredibly stupid or unable to recall what has been discussed.

There is no court date for this type filing, such has been posted several times.

The court simply replies then passes the matter on to law enforcement for investigation.  After that you will know more about procedings than I will because they will be investigating your role in concealment, misprision of treason.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> You must be incredibly stupid or unable to recall what has been discussed.
> 
> There is no court date for this type filing, such has been posted several times.
> 
> The court simply replies then passes the matter on to law enforcement for investigation.  After that you will know more about procedings than I will because they will be investigating your role in concealment, misprision of treason.



We shall see, shan't we............


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> You must be incredibly stupid or unable to recall what has been discussed.
> 
> There is no court date for this type filing, such has been posted several times.
> 
> The court simply replies then passes the matter on to law enforcement for investigation.  After that you will know more about procedings than I will because they will be investigating your role in concealment, misprision of treason.



LOL!

The court simply replies?  LOL!

what do they give you, a nice little letter or some kind of phone call so that you can actually hear their lack of interest?

And what exactly do you imagine that are going to "pass on" and to whom?  I mean WHICH law enforcement authorities?  The same Federal Government that YOU claim is principally behind the "coverup" in the first place?    

It is no long possible to quantify the degree to which your mind has damaged.  Clearly, you are FUBAR.  

But it's fun to laugh at you anyway, so by all means, keep posting.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agent lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking moron you are ChrissytoFEARa.
> 
> One can look through a core where there never was any concrete without having had that "concrete" blown away, you fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not where there are supposed to be steel core columns.
> 
> * * * *
Click to expand...


There ARE steel columns right there -- perfectly and clearly visible in that very picture, you hopelessly befuddled retard.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking moron you are ChrissytoFEARa.
> 
> One can look through a core where there never was any concrete without having had that "concrete" blown away, you fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not where there are supposed to be steel core columns.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There ARE steel columns right there -- perfectly and clearly visible in that very picture, you hopelessly befuddled retard.
Click to expand...


Wrong, because what you call "steel core columns" are never seen on 9-11 in the core area, they never existed.  What existed was "elevator guide rail support steel? in the core.

Butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane tell the story.  They are way too weak to connect sections of steel to be core columns.






But they are good for elevator guide rail support steel because the bolt holes in the butt plate can be elongated to shift and align the support steel which is critical for elevators.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not where there are supposed to be steel core columns.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE steel columns right there -- perfectly and clearly visible in that very picture, you hopelessly befuddled retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, because what you call "steel core columns" are never seen on 9-11 in the core area, they never existed.  What existed was "elevator guide rail support steel? in the core.
> 
> Butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane tell the story.  They are way too weak to connect sections of steel to be core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> But they are good for elevator guide rail support steel because the bolt holes in the butt plate can be elongated to shift and align the support steel which is critical for elevators.
Click to expand...

you are such a fucking LIAR


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents say is most often true.

Meaning the evidence I've provided is truth and its description is accurate.  The agent has no evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Meaning the evidence I've provided is truth and its description is accurate.  The agent has no evidence.


ok, AGENT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong, because what you call "steel core columns" are never seen on 9-11 in the core area, they never existed.



you show pictures of the steel columns all the time. you just claim they are something else...




Christophera said:


> What existed was "elevator guide rail support steel? in the core.


supporting documentation please.....



Christophera said:


> Butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane tell the story.  They are way too weak to connect sections of steel to be core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are good for elevator guide rail support steel because the bolt holes in the butt plate can be elongated to shift and align the support steel which is critical for elevators.



this picture blows your entire story out of the water. this is a close up of what you claim is "elevator guide rail support steel".





the column going from left to right is what you claim is the elevator guide rail support. you claim these are are connected with butt plates. as we can clearly see they are actually the connections for the cross braces. just to the right of the cross bracing we can see the vertical columns are WELDED together.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, because what you call "steel core columns" are never seen on 9-11 in the core area, they never existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you show pictures of the steel columns all the time. you just claim they are something else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What existed was "elevator guide rail support steel? in the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supporting documentation please.....
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane tell the story.  They are way too weak to connect sections of steel to be core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are good for elevator guide rail support steel because the bolt holes in the butt plate can be elongated to shift and align the support steel which is critical for elevators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this picture blows your entire story out of the water. this is a close up of what you claim is "elevator guide rail support steel".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the column going from left to right is what you claim is the elevator guide rail support. you claim these are are connected with butt plates. as we can clearly see they are actually the connections for the cross braces. just to the right of the cross bracing we can see the vertical columns are WELDED together.
Click to expand...


Meaning fiz is stannrod because that weld was spotted by myself years ago and because it is a piece of steel lying on the ground, it cannot be called a "core" column.  You have not shown it in the core.  I have not posted that image here identifying the weld.  stan saw it else where, several times.

I know because it is 100% welded that it is one of 24 interior box column that surrounded the core.  I used it to show what a 100% butt weld looks like.

This image shows the north core base wall of WTC 1 and left of it is an interior box column, outside the core.

A 3x7 utility access hallway runs the length of the base wall for the purpose of connecting plumbing that ran up the concrete core wall.


----------



## CurveLight

divecon said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are steel columns right there -- perfectly and clearly visible in that very picture, you hopelessly befuddled retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, because what you call "steel core columns" are never seen on 9-11 in the core area, they never existed.  What existed was "elevator guide rail support steel? In the core.
> 
> Butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane tell the story.  They are way too weak to connect sections of steel to be core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> But they are good for elevator guide rail support steel because the bolt holes in the butt plate can be elongated to shift and align the support steel which is critical for elevators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are such a fucking liar
Click to expand...



rotfllmao!!


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not where there are supposed to be steel core columns.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE steel columns right there -- perfectly and clearly visible in that very picture, you hopelessly befuddled retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, because what you call "steel core columns" are never seen on 9-11 in the core area, they never existed.  What existed was "elevator guide rail support steel? in the core.
> 
> Butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane tell the story.  They are way too weak to connect sections of steel to be core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are good for elevator guide rail support steel because the bolt holes in the butt plate can be elongated to shift and align the support steel which is critical for elevators.
Click to expand...


interesting.....where is the formwork ....the rebar cages......there is what 5 six floors shown there....when were they planning on pouring the concrete......

how about this.....what is all that steel for.....did they pour concrete around all of that.....


----------



## Fizz

the steel beams connected to the core column go off in 4 directions. therefore your claim that this column was outside your concrete core is proven false. if it was outside your concrete core it could have at most connections in 3 directions.


----------



## slackjawed

from;
Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - Towers Collapse
"  There was a 3 to 4 inch layer of concrete on the average floor. There were reinforced concrete floors in the core as well. Contrary to what some conspiracy theorists say, the core walls were NOT concrete reinforced. *The columns in the core were also not incased in concrete. This was an error made by the BBC which grew a life of its own*. Here is the article. Note the date it was created, Sept. 13, 2001, just 2 das after the collapse.

BBC News | AMERICAS | How the World Trade Center fell

More evidence of no concrete protecting the columns.

http://www.lafire.com/famous_fires/2001-0911_WTC/2002-0500_LA-Firefighter_WTC-BuildingCollapse_Dunn.htm"

Below is a photo of one of the twin towers during construction, notice NO CONCRETE CORE!


fucking scumbag treasonous twoofer.


----------



## CurveLight

I find it amazing that something so seemingly apparent should be able to have definitive evidence one way or the other.


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong, because what you call "steel core columns" are never seen on 9-11 in the core area, they never existed.  What existed was "elevator guide rail support steel? In the core.
> 
> Butt plates on the tops of the steel left and right of the center crane tell the story.  They are way too weak to connect sections of steel to be core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> But they are good for elevator guide rail support steel because the bolt holes in the butt plate can be elongated to shift and align the support steel which is critical for elevators.
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> rotfllmao!!
Click to expand...

so are you
all troofer are fucking liars
thats why people refuse to call you morons by the name you chose
because the truth is not in you


----------



## manu1959

CurveLight said:


> I find it amazing that something so seemingly apparent should be able to have definitive evidence one way or the other.



no rebar cages = no concrete core.....


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> I find it amazing that something so seemingly apparent should be able to have definitive evidence one way or the other.


there is, dipshit, but delusional traitorous moronic troofers can't accept it


----------



## CurveLight

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rotfllmao!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so are you
> all troofer are fucking liars
> thats why people refuse to call you morons by the name you chose
> because the truth is not in you
Click to expand...



Lol........you are fuxxing dumm enough to think your opinion matters........


----------



## Fizz

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> rotfllmao!!
> 
> 
> 
> so are you
> all troofer are fucking liars
> thats why people refuse to call you morons by the name you chose
> because the truth is not in you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol........you are fuxxing dumm enough to think your opinion matters........
Click to expand...


as are you.....


----------



## manu1959

285 pages and not one picture of a rebar cage......can't have a load bearing concrete core without rebar.....


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> rotfllmao!!
> 
> 
> 
> so are you
> all troofer are fucking liars
> thats why people refuse to call you morons by the name you chose
> because the truth is not in you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol........you are fuxxing dumm enough to think your opinion matters........
Click to expand...

it clearly matters more than yours, dipshit


----------



## slackjawed

lets talk about cell phones again....
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...ht-please-teach-us-about-our-cell-phones.html


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> 285 pages and not one picture of a rebar cage......can't have a load bearing concrete core without rebar.....



The reason is tht guiliani took them  while the courts protect their hiding

Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.

as an agent working for treason you will not recognize facts of law when the treason is enabled by violations of law.

Here is rebar on 9-11.  The north wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 285 pages and not one picture of a rebar cage......can't have a load bearing concrete core without rebar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is tht guiliani took them  while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> as an agent working for treason you will not recognize facts of law when the treason is enabled by violations of law.
> 
> Here is rebar on 9-11.  The north wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
Click to expand...

so now you have to prove that he has the ONLY copies


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 285 pages and not one picture of a rebar cage......can't have a load bearing concrete core without rebar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is tht guiliani took them  while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> as an agent working for treason you will not recognize facts of law when the treason is enabled by violations of law.
> 
> Here is rebar on 9-11.  The north wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
Click to expand...


NULL POST

nothing to do with how the WTC was constructed 

(thats not rebar. you cant see something 3 inches thick from over a mile away)


----------



## manu1959

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 285 pages and not one picture of a rebar cage......can't have a load bearing concrete core without rebar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is tht guiliani took them  while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> as an agent working for treason you will not recognize facts of law when the treason is enabled by violations of law.
> 
> Here is rebar on 9-11.  The north wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
Click to expand...


looks like a steel coulmn to me...rebar is a cage structure like woven fabric....i am sure there are pictures pre and post 911......can't have a concrete core without rebar cages.....ask terell i am sure he has pics....


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 285 pages and not one picture of a rebar cage......can't have a load bearing concrete core without rebar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is tht guiliani took them  while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> as an agent working for treason you will not recognize facts of law when the treason is enabled by violations of law.
> 
> Here is rebar on 9-11.  The north wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NULL POST
> 
> nothing to do with how the WTC was constructed
> 
> (thats not rebar. you cant see something 3 inches thick from over a mile away)
Click to expand...

they dont even make 3" thick rebar


----------



## DiveCon

manu1959 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 285 pages and not one picture of a rebar cage......can't have a load bearing concrete core without rebar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is tht guiliani took them  while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> as an agent working for treason you will not recognize facts of law when the treason is enabled by violations of law.
> 
> Here is rebar on 9-11.  The north wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> looks like a steel coulmn to me...rebar is a cage structure like woven fabric....i am sure there are pictures pre and post 911......can't have a concrete core without rebar cages.....ask terell i am sure he has pics....
Click to expand...

to christoFEARa, Terral is a government disinfo agent

LOL


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> they dont even make 3" thick rebar


they didnt make a concrete core at the world trade center but that doesnt stop him from making the claim.


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is tht guiliani took them  while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> as an agent working for treason you will not recognize facts of law when the treason is enabled by violations of law.
> 
> Here is rebar on 9-11.  The north wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NULL POST
> 
> nothing to do with how the WTC was constructed
> 
> (thats not rebar. you cant see something 3 inches thick from over a mile away)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they dont even make 3" thick rebar
Click to expand...


Actually you can have it custom made. I would think that if you designed a streucture with 3" rebar, concrete wouldn't be needed. That structure would have to be huge to get the proper coverage on the steel. bridge to the moon maybe.....
A 3" diameter rebar would support quite a bit all by itself, concrete would simply be decoration in a 'normal' size structure like a building.


----------



## Liability

> * * * *
> 
> Columns
> 
> The core columns were steel box-columns that were continuous for their entire height, going from their bedrock anchors in the sub-basements to near the towers' tops, where they transitioned to H-beams. Apparently the box columns, more than 1000 feet long, were built as the towers rose by welding together sections several stories tall. The sections were fabricated by mills in Japan that were uniquely equipped to produce the large pieces. 2
> 
> Some of the core columns apparently had outside dimensions of 36 inches by 16 inches. Others had larger dimensions, measuring 52 inches by 22 inches. 3   The core columns were oriented so that their longer dimensions were perpendicular to the core structures' longer, 133-foot-wide sides. Construction photographs found at the Skyscraper Museum in New York City indicate that the outermost rows of core columns on the cores' longer sides were of the larger dimensions. Both the FEMA's World Trade Center Building Performance Study and the NIST's Draft Report on the Twin Towers fail to disclose the dimensions of the core columns, and the NIST Report implies that only the four core columns on each core's corners had larger dimensions.
> 
> Like the perimeter columns -- and like steel columns in all tall buildings -- the thickness of the steel in the core columns tapered from bottom to top. Near the bottoms of the towers the steel was four inches thick, whereas near the tops it may have been as little as 1/4th inch thick. The top figure in the illustration to the right is a cross-section of one of the smaller core columns from about half-way up a tower, where the steel was about two inches thick. The bottom figure shows the base of one of the larger core columns, where the steel was five inches thick. The bases of the columns also had slabs of steel running through their centers, making them almost solid. * * * *


 9-11 Research: The Core Structures

That portion of the text includes THESE images:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and






With THIS caption:  





> The top illustration indicates what may have been typical dimensions and thickness of the smaller core columns, about half-way up the tower. The outermost rows of core columns were apparently considerably larger, measuring 54 inches wide.



This ENTIRE website (which seems somewhat "Troofer" oriented) may be found here  (Home):  9-11 Research: An Independent Investigation of the 9-11-2001 Attack

Even a Troofer site seems content with noting that the core was all steel.


----------



## Christophera

OMG, agent.  You are so inadequate, even more inadequate than the base plate for the elevator guide rail support steel, which sat on a grillage.






That in turn rested on a 1 foot thick concrete slab.

Totally inadequate for the foundation of a core column.

The interior box column in the below image is outside the core and had a footing that went down perhaps 10 feet below the bottom of the core foundation it surrounded.  Both were dug into the limestone formation underlying everything.






That is what a core column needs for foundation not a crappy bracket resting on a stack of "I" beam cribbing that bears on a 1 foot concrete slab.

The "grillage" in between the elevator pits can be seen in the core area of WTC 1.  "Slurry wall" is an error and is really the perimeter footings of the tower.






The 17 foot thick is now known to extend from the outer edge of the outermost elevator pit to between the interior box column footings which were 5 feet measured perpendicular to the core face.  That 5 feet of concrete is outside the core basewall which was 12 feet thick down into the core foundation


----------



## Fizz

you are making this all up as you go along!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> OMG, agent.  You are so inadequate, even more inadequate than the base plate for the elevator guide rail support steel, which sat on a grillage.
> 
> 
> 
> That in turn rested on a 1 foot thick concrete slab.
> 
> Totally inadequate for the foundation of a core column.
> 
> The interior box column in the below image is outside the core and had a footing that went down perhaps 10 feet below the bottom of the core foundation it surrounded.  Both were dug into the limestone formation underlying everything.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what a core column needs for foundation not a crappy bracket resting on a stack of "I" beam cribbing that bears on a 1 foot concrete slab.
> 
> The "grillage" in between the elevator pits can be seen in the core area of WTC 1.  "Slurry wall" is an error and is really the perimeter footings of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 foot thick is now known to extend from the outer edge of the outermost elevator pit to between the interior box column footings which were 5 feet measured perpendicular to the core face.  That 5 feet of concrete is outside the core basewall which was 12 feet thick down into the core foundation


you really should stop
before someone actually does lock you up for your own protection


----------



## DiveCon

btw, here is where he got that first pic from

Multi-Storey Buildings in Steel, Godfrey, GB.
looks like he will steal the pics from them and add his own bullshit to it


----------



## Christophera

No, it was from the first WTC report.

Did you find an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet?  I know you've been looking for 6 years.

I only find images showing an empty core area that is surrounded by fragments of concrete walls or remnants of them like this rebar of the north core wall.






You do realize that continuing like you arre with no evidence in efforts to conceal the true design of the Towers core is misprision of felony enabling treason?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> btw, here is where he got that first pic from
> 
> Multi-Storey Buildings in Steel, Godfrey, GB.
> looks like he will steal the pics from them and add his own bullshit to it



Curious.  When I take a diagram and later it to represent what is independently verified but when gumjob photoshops images of the WTC 2 lobby, (note shaft number plates on interior box columns)






to make them look like WTC 1 by putting objects of WTC 1 exterior on a layer appearing as outside the window, it is okay.






The footbridge appearing as outside the towers windows can be seen bleeding through the perimeter columns in the zoomed version.

The idea gumjob had was to try and support the notion that because there were elevators entering the lobby that there could not have been concrete core walls because they would be too thick.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, it was from the first WTC report.
> 
> Did you find an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet?  I know you've been looking for 6 years.
> 
> I only find images showing an empty core area that is surrounded by fragments of concrete walls or remnants of them like this rebar of the north core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that continuing like you arre with no evidence in efforts to conceal the true design of the Towers core is misprision of felony enabling treason?


i did a search on the image, dipshit, i found where you got it from
stop lying


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here is where he got that first pic from
> 
> Multi-Storey Buildings in Steel, Godfrey, GB.
> looks like he will steal the pics from them and add his own bullshit to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious.  When I take a diagram and later it to represent what is independently verified but when gumjob photoshops images of the WTC 2 lobby,
> 
> 
> 
> to make them look like WTC 1 by putting objects of WTC 1 exterior on a layer appearing as outside the window, it is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> The footbridge appearing as outside the towers windows can be seen bleeding through the perimeter columns.
> 
> The idea gumjob had was to try and support the notion that because there were elevators entering the lobby that there could not have been concrete core walls because they would be too thick.
> 
> WTC 2 did have elevators with a totally redesigned core.  Here is an image of WTC 1 with black granite panels between the interior box columns.
Click to expand...

that isnt photoshoped, you dipshit
thats what happens when you over enlarge a digital image


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, here is where he got that first pic from
> 
> Multi-Storey Buildings in Steel, Godfrey, GB.
> looks like he will steal the pics from them and add his own bullshit to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious.  When I take a diagram and later it to represent what is independently verified but when gumjob photoshops images of the WTC 2 lobby,
> 
> 
> 
> to make them look like WTC 1 by putting objects of WTC 1 exterior on a layer appearing as outside the window, it is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> The footbridge appearing as outside the towers windows can be seen bleeding through the perimeter columns.
> 
> The idea gumjob had was to try and support the notion that because there were elevators entering the lobby that there could not have been concrete core walls because they would be too thick.
> 
> WTC 2 did have elevators with a totally redesigned core.  Here is an image of WTC 1 with black granite panels between the interior box columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that isnt photoshoped, you dipshit
> thats what happens when you over enlarge a digital image
Click to expand...


Wrong.  The image just pixelates.  Features from behind do not show through.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious.  When I take a diagram and later it to represent what is independently verified but when gumjob photoshops images of the WTC 2 lobby,
> 
> 
> 
> to make them look like WTC 1 by putting objects of WTC 1 exterior on a layer appearing as outside the window, it is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> The footbridge appearing as outside the towers windows can be seen bleeding through the perimeter columns.
> 
> The idea gumjob had was to try and support the notion that because there were elevators entering the lobby that there could not have been concrete core walls because they would be too thick.
> 
> WTC 2 did have elevators with a totally redesigned core.  Here is an image of WTC 1 with black granite panels between the interior box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> that isnt photoshoped, you dipshit
> thats what happens when you over enlarge a digital image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The image just pixelates.  Features from behind do not show through.
Click to expand...

the only one that sees what you claim, is YOU
a delusional fucktard


----------



## CurveLight

Christophera said:


> No, it was from the first WTC report.
> 
> Did you find an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet?  I know you've been looking for 6 years.
> 
> I only find images showing an empty core area that is surrounded by fragments of concrete walls or remnants of them like this rebar of the north core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that continuing like you arre with no evidence in efforts to conceal the true design of the Towers core is misprision of felony enabling treason?




I can't take anymore.  Even if that picture is not photoshopped it's too damn ambiguous to point out anything with certainty.  You've already admitted to making mocked-up news links so why wouldn't you touch photos?

You're no fucking different than divedick, fizzbitch, or any of these idiot OCTAs because you say whatever the hell it is you want then toss out newly discovered terms like your MOP bullshit to try and give the appearance of technical legitimacy.  You constantly fucking embarrass all Troofers with this charade and I have no idea you accomplish absolutely zero goals.  You do nothing but give OCTAs excuses and when they point out something legitimate you ignore it.  Ie.  The "Painful and Horrible" story by Newsweek you claimed was "properly archived" is no where near Newsweek's archives.  It is also true Robertson did not say in that story the core was concrete yet you continue on with that bullshit.  It makes no fucking sense.  If you care about getting all the facts about 9E then stop doing all this sheisty shit because you are creating a whole hell of a lot of problems and are embarrassing Troofers everywhere.


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was from the first WTC report.
> 
> Did you find an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet?  I know you've been looking for 6 years.
> 
> I only find images showing an empty core area that is surrounded by fragments of concrete walls or remnants of them like this rebar of the north core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that continuing like you are with no evidence in efforts to conceal the true design of the Towers core is misprision of felony enabling treason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take anymore.  Even if that picture is not photoshopped it's too damn ambiguous to point out anything with certainty.  You've already admitted to making mocked-up news links so why wouldn't you touch photos?
> 
> You're no fucking different than divedick, fizzbitch, or any of these idiot OCTAs because you say whatever the hell it is you want then toss out newly discovered terms like your MOP bullshit to try and give the appearance of technical legitimacy.  You constantly fucking embarrass all Troofers with this charade and I have no idea you accomplish absolutely zero goals.  You do nothing but give OCTAs excuses and when they point out something legitimate you ignore it.  Ie.  The "Painful and Horrible" story by Newsweek you claimed was "properly archived" is no where near Newsweek's archives.  It is also true Robertson did not say in that story the core was concrete yet you continue on with that bullshit.  It makes no fucking sense.  If you care about getting all the facts about 9E then stop doing all this sheisty shit because you are creating a whole hell of a lot of problems and are embarrassing Troofers everywhere.
Click to expand...


That is all wrong, and the photo shows rebar and it is taken from the same camera that took this image of the spire but seconds later.






Someone posted that image on a message board about 7 years ago and it is hosted by ~jeffrey.king2.

Your text assertion that Robertson did not provide Newsweek with the information is absurd because liability dictates, and engineers are very sensitive to such, that Robertson would ask for the publication of an immediate correction and the internet version would be the first to change.

I've no idea what MOP is.

I'm embarrassing no one.  There are laws being violated and they protect our Constitution.  I am creating problems for traitors.  Do you have a problem with that?

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.


   TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115,  §2382

U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

      Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having
    knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals
    and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same
    to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the
    governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is
    guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title
    or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.


----------



## slackjawed

CurveLight said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was from the first WTC report.
> 
> Did you find an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet?  I know you've been looking for 6 years.
> 
> I only find images showing an empty core area that is surrounded by fragments of concrete walls or remnants of them like this rebar of the north core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that continuing like you arre with no evidence in efforts to conceal the true design of the Towers core is misprision of felony enabling treason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take anymore.  Even if that picture is not photoshopped it's too damn ambiguous to point out anything with certainty.  You've already admitted to making mocked-up news links so why wouldn't you touch photos?
> 
> You're no fucking different than divedick, fizzbitch, or any of these idiot OCTAs because you say whatever the hell it is you want then toss out newly discovered terms like your MOP bullshit to try and give the appearance of technical legitimacy.  You constantly fucking embarrass all Troofers with this charade and I have no idea you accomplish absolutely zero goals.  You do nothing but give OCTAs excuses and when they point out something legitimate you ignore it.  Ie.  The "Painful and Horrible" story by Newsweek you claimed was "properly archived" is no where near Newsweek's archives.  It is also true Robertson did not say in that story the core was concrete yet you continue on with that bullshit.  It makes no fucking sense.  If you care about getting all the facts about 9E then stop doing all this sheisty shit because you are creating a whole hell of a lot of problems and are embarrassing Troofers everywhere.
Click to expand...


Wow, just wow.
There is dissension among the twoofer ranks.
Now the battle becomes who has embarrassed the 'movement' more.
I have to give you respect for voicing your own opinion curve, no kidding.


----------



## Fizz

dude, you are just making this shit up as you go along? where is your documentation proving "elevator guide rail supports" and documentation for your 3 inch rebar and your documentation that concrete core was 17 feet thick.... of wait..... 12 feet thick.... ooops try again.... 5 feet thick!!!!


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was from the first WTC report.
> 
> Did you find an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet?  I know you've been looking for 6 years.
> 
> I only find images showing an empty core area that is surrounded by fragments of concrete walls or remnants of them like this rebar of the north core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that continuing like you arre with no evidence in efforts to conceal the true design of the Towers core is misprision of felony enabling treason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take anymore.  Even if that picture is not photoshopped it's too damn ambiguous to point out anything with certainty.  You've already admitted to making mocked-up news links so why wouldn't you touch photos?
> 
> You're no fucking different than divedick, fizzbitch, or any of these idiot OCTAs because you say whatever the hell it is you want then toss out newly discovered terms like your MOP bullshit to try and give the appearance of technical legitimacy.  You constantly fucking embarrass all Troofers with this charade and I have no idea you accomplish absolutely zero goals.  You do nothing but give OCTAs excuses and when they point out something legitimate you ignore it.  Ie.  The "Painful and Horrible" story by Newsweek you claimed was "properly archived" is no where near Newsweek's archives.  It is also true Robertson did not say in that story the core was concrete yet you continue on with that bullshit.  It makes no fucking sense.  If you care about getting all the facts about 9E then stop doing all this sheisty shit because you are creating a whole hell of a lot of problems and are embarrassing Troofers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> There is dissension among the twoofer ranks.
> Now the battle becomes who has embarrassed the 'movement' more.
> I have to give you respect for voicing your own opinion curve, no kidding.
Click to expand...


That's the problem, CL is a "twoofer" and I'm a truth seeker.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take anymore.  Even if that picture is not photoshopped it's too damn ambiguous to point out anything with certainty.  You've already admitted to making mocked-up news links so why wouldn't you touch photos?
> 
> You're no fucking different than divedick, fizzbitch, or any of these idiot OCTAs because you say whatever the hell it is you want then toss out newly discovered terms like your MOP bullshit to try and give the appearance of technical legitimacy.  You constantly fucking embarrass all Troofers with this charade and I have no idea you accomplish absolutely zero goals.  You do nothing but give OCTAs excuses and when they point out something legitimate you ignore it.  Ie.  The "Painful and Horrible" story by Newsweek you claimed was "properly archived" is no where near Newsweek's archives.  It is also true Robertson did not say in that story the core was concrete yet you continue on with that bullshit.  It makes no fucking sense.  If you care about getting all the facts about 9E then stop doing all this sheisty shit because you are creating a whole hell of a lot of problems and are embarrassing Troofers everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> There is dissension among the twoofer ranks.
> Now the battle becomes who has embarrassed the 'movement' more.
> I have to give you respect for voicing your own opinion curve, no kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem, CL is a "twoofer" and I'm a truth seeker.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> dude, you are just making this shit up as you go along? where is your documentation proving "elevator guide rail supports" and documentation for your 3 inch rebar and your documentation that concrete core was 17 feet thick.... of wait..... 12 feet thick.... ooops try again.... 5 feet thick!!!!



Since I can post images of concrete on 9-11 surrounding the core area,


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> dude, you are just making this shit up as you go along? where is your documentation proving "elevator guide rail supports" and documentation for your 3 inch rebar and your documentation that concrete core was 17 feet thick.... of wait..... 12 feet thick.... ooops try again.... 5 feet thick!!!!



Since I can post images of concrete on 9-11 surrounding the core area,






and no one can post an image showing steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11, those trying to show a steel core are totally inadequate with evidence and are proven wrong.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That's the problem, CL is a "twoofer" and I'm a truth seeker.



you sure do lie a lot for someone seeking the truth!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem, CL is a "twoofer" and I'm a truth seeker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure do lie a lot for someone seeking the truth!!
Click to expand...


You can prove nothing.  I prove a concrete, rectangular tube was in the center of the towers.






I prove that the plans "leaked" by silverstein (silverstein plans shown inaccurate) are digitally altered to appear as final drawings.


----------



## slackjawed

chris, clearly your own picture shows the remains of a steel core, the one that is shown in this picture taken during construction.

'truth seeker' my ass, treasonous propagandist is more like it.....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem, CL is a "twoofer" and I'm a truth seeker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure do lie a lot for someone seeking the truth!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can prove nothing.  I prove a concrete, rectangular tube was in the center of the towers.
Click to expand...


prove that is concrete


----------



## Christophera

The image is its own proof for any with experience in steel and concrete construction.

IF, there were steel core columns in the core area, THEN they would be visible on 9-11, AND the structural steel would be obvious.


----------



## Liability

Check out this detailed rebuttal of the Concrete Core HOAX:  

The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1

The "discussions" between the resident ChrissytoFEARas of THAT site and the guys there who are calling bullshit on them is VERY MUCH like this thread.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Check out this detailed rebuttal of the Concrete Core HOAX:
> 
> The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
> 
> The "discussions" between the resident ChrissytoFEARas of THAT site and the guys there who are calling bullshit on them is VERY MUCH like this thread.



funny you should mention that. Some time ago I had a conversation in that forum, and it carried over to this one with little miss "truth seeker".


----------



## CurveLight

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was from the first WTC report.
> 
> Did you find an image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 yet?  I know you've been looking for 6 years.
> 
> I only find images showing an empty core area that is surrounded by fragments of concrete walls or remnants of them like this rebar of the north core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that continuing like you are with no evidence in efforts to conceal the true design of the Towers core is misprision of felony enabling treason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take anymore.  Even if that picture is not photoshopped it's too damn ambiguous to point out anything with certainty.  You've already admitted to making mocked-up news links so why wouldn't you touch photos?
> 
> You're no fucking different than divedick, fizzbitch, or any of these idiot OCTAs because you say whatever the hell it is you want then toss out newly discovered terms like your MOP bullshit to try and give the appearance of technical legitimacy.  You constantly fucking embarrass all Troofers with this charade and I have no idea you accomplish absolutely zero goals.  You do nothing but give OCTAs excuses and when they point out something legitimate you ignore it.  Ie.  The "Painful and Horrible" story by Newsweek you claimed was "properly archived" is no where near Newsweek's archives.  It is also true Robertson did not say in that story the core was concrete yet you continue on with that bullshit.  It makes no fucking sense.  If you care about getting all the facts about 9E then stop doing all this sheisty shit because you are creating a whole hell of a lot of problems and are embarrassing Troofers everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all wrong, and the photo shows rebar and it is taken from the same camera that took this image of the spire but seconds later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted that image on a message board about 7 years ago and it is hosted by ~jeffrey.king2.
> 
> Your text assertion that Robertson did not provide Newsweek with the information is absurd because liability dictates, and engineers are very sensitive to such, that Robertson would ask for the publication of an immediate correction and the internet version would be the first to change.
> 
> I've no idea what MOP is.
> 
> I'm embarrassing no one.  There are laws being violated and they protect our Constitution.  I am creating problems for traitors.  Do you have a problem with that?
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.
> 
> 
> TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115,  §2382
> 
> U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having
> knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals
> and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same
> to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the
> governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is
> guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title
> or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
Click to expand...



You're a fucking joke.  You linked the same lame ass msnbc article but wrote "Newsweek" in your post.  Do this simple thing:  provide a newsweek link to the article.


----------



## CurveLight

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take anymore.  Even if that picture is not photoshopped it's too damn ambiguous to point out anything with certainty.  You've already admitted to making mocked-up news links so why wouldn't you touch photos?
> 
> You're no fucking different than divedick, fizzbitch, or any of these idiot OCTAs because you say whatever the hell it is you want then toss out newly discovered terms like your MOP bullshit to try and give the appearance of technical legitimacy.  You constantly fucking embarrass all Troofers with this charade and I have no idea you accomplish absolutely zero goals.  You do nothing but give OCTAs excuses and when they point out something legitimate you ignore it.  Ie.  The "Painful and Horrible" story by Newsweek you claimed was "properly archived" is no where near Newsweek's archives.  It is also true Robertson did not say in that story the core was concrete yet you continue on with that bullshit.  It makes no fucking sense.  If you care about getting all the facts about 9E then stop doing all this sheisty shit because you are creating a whole hell of a lot of problems and are embarrassing Troofers everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> There is dissension among the twoofer ranks.
> Now the battle becomes who has embarrassed the 'movement' more.
> I have to give you respect for voicing your own opinion curve, no kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the problem, CL is a "twoofer" and I'm a truth seeker.
Click to expand...



How can you be "seeker" after you've already claimed to know what happened?  Everything you have done on the 'net with this is the ghetto budget version of the 9E Commission Report.


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this detailed rebuttal of the Concrete Core HOAX:
> 
> The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
> 
> The "discussions" between the resident ChrissytoFEARas of THAT site and the guys there who are calling bullshit on them is VERY MUCH like this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny you should mention that. Some time ago I had a conversation in that forum, and it carried over to this one with little miss "truth seeker".
Click to expand...


I also found another ChrissytoFEARa-related 9/11 Troofer site.

HE gets "interviewed" on this site (I believe it's a two part-er).  

It includes a lovely picture of the poor paranoid loon.

*CAUTION:  The following image might scare small children, pets and anyone with sensitive eyes.  Proceed ONLY with extreme caution!*

;



;



;



;


;



Get prepared


:

:

:

:









And here is the interview site:  The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo


----------



## slackjawed

the nutcase gets around doesn't he?


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> the nutcase gets around doesn't he?



Sadly.

How much money does he SPEND on this?

How much time?

How much money would be left over for trivial, inconsequential, little incidentals like

child support?


----------



## Christophera

The Constitution with its rights and freedoms are worth whatever expense.  But an agent working for treason would not recognize that.

Nor would an agent recognize deprivations of Constitutional rights by family law courts,

FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html



Or the deprival of vital information that *failure to appear on subpoena represents*






When the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness on subpoena it was a violation of Consitutional rights and 


TITLE 42 > CHAPTER 21 > SUBCHAPTER I > § 1985
Prev | Next
§ 1985. Conspiracy to interfere with civil rights
How Current is This?
(1) Preventing officer from performing duties
If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to prevent, by force, intimidation, or threat, any person from accepting or holding any office, trust, or place of confidence under the United States, or from discharging any duties thereof; or to induce by like means any officer of the United States to leave any State, district, or place, where his duties as an officer are required to be performed, or to injure him in his person or property on account of his lawful discharge of the duties of his office, or while engaged in the lawful discharge thereof, or to injure his property so as to molest, interrupt, hinder, or impede him in the discharge of his official duties;
*(2) Obstructing justice; intimidating party, witness, or juror
If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to deter, by force, intimidation, or threat, any party or witness in any court of the United States from attending such court, or from testifying to any matter pending therein, freely, fully, and truthfully, or to injure such party or witness in his person or property on account of his having so attended or testified, or to influence the verdict, presentment, or indictment of any grand or petit juror in any such court, or to injure such juror in his person or property on account of any verdict, presentment, or indictment lawfully assented to by him, or of his being or having been such juror; or if two or more persons conspire for the purpose of impeding, hindering, obstructing, or defeating, in any manner, the due course of justice in any State or Territory, with intent to deny to any citizen the equal protection of the laws, or to injure him or his property for lawfully enforcing, or attempting to enforce, the right of any person, or class of persons, to the equal protection of the laws;*
(3) Depriving persons of rights or privileges
If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire or go in disguise on the highway or on the premises of another, for the purpose of depriving, either directly or indirectly, any person or class of persons of the equal protection of the laws, or of equal privileges and immunities under the laws; or for the purpose of preventing or hindering the constituted authorities of any State or Territory from giving or securing to all persons within such State or Territory the equal protection of the laws; or if two or more persons conspire to prevent by force, intimidation, or threat, any citizen who is lawfully entitled to vote, from giving his support or advocacy in a legal manner, toward or in favor of the election of any lawfully qualified person as an elector for President or Vice President, or as a Member of Congress of the United States; or to injure any citizen in person or property on account of such support or advocacy; in any case of conspiracy set forth in this section, if one or more persons engaged therein do, or cause to be done, any act in furtherance of the object of such conspiracy, whereby another is injured in his person or property, or deprived of having and exercising any right or privilege of a citizen of the United States, the party so injured or deprived may have an action for the recovery of damages occasioned by such injury or deprivation, against any one or more of the conspirators.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> the nutcase gets around doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly.
> 
> How much money does he SPEND on this?
> 
> How much time?
> 
> How much money would be left over for trivial, inconsequential, little incidentals like
> 
> child support?
Click to expand...


all valid questions.

While i find his posts amusing sometimes, it is quite disturbing to see the pathetic little turd accusing others of the treason that he is committing.

I am writing my congressman to push for drug testing for twoofers, bet they fade away if we get it.


----------



## Christophera

How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?


----------



## CurveLight

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> the nutcase gets around doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly.
> 
> How much money does he SPEND on this?
> 
> How much time?
> 
> How much money would be left over for trivial, inconsequential, little incidentals like
> 
> child support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all valid questions.
> 
> While i find his posts amusing sometimes, it is quite disturbing to see the pathetic little turd accusing others of the treason that he is committing.
> 
> I am writing my congressman to push for drug testing for twoofers, bet they fade away if we get it.
Click to expand...



Pay attention you stoopid fucko:  disagreement is not a valid reason to accuse others of treason.


----------



## CurveLight

Christophera said:


> How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?



Where's the direct Newsweek link on the "Painful and Horrible" article?


----------



## slackjawed

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly.
> 
> How much money does he SPEND on this?
> 
> How much time?
> 
> How much money would be left over for trivial, inconsequential, little incidentals like
> 
> child support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all valid questions.
> 
> While i find his posts amusing sometimes, it is quite disturbing to see the pathetic little turd accusing others of the treason that he is committing.
> 
> I am writing my congressman to push for drug testing for twoofers, bet they fade away if we get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention you stoopid fucko:  disagreement is not a valid reason to accuse others of treason.
Click to expand...


No disagreement is not, but the constant spread of enemy propaganda IS, and that is what he does day in and day out, on this board and others.
Normally that would include your actions as well, but today you seemlike your meds are working and the voices in your head have stopped enough so you can think.
at least that's the appearance........


----------



## Christophera

CurveLight said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the direct Newsweek link on the "Painful and Horrible" article?
Click to expand...


I remember when it was on the MSNBC site.  Then it was automatically archived where it resides now.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?

Software controlls the archiving.

Where are the official plans?  Where are the thousands of photos and video tapes?  Why did PBS remove the record and tape of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" from their archives?

Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, cornell updates his search for the documentary that ends up at PBS on his radio show.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3


----------



## DiveCon

CurveLight said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the direct Newsweek link on the "Painful and Horrible" article?
Click to expand...

um, follow the link, Newsweak(LOL) is published on the web by the MSNBC domain

http://www.newsweek.com/

you will see an MSNBC logo and link at the top


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the direct Newsweek link on the "Painful and Horrible" article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when it was on the MSNBC site.  Then it was automatically archived where it resides now.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> Software controlls the archiving.
> 
> Where are the official plans?  Where are the thousands of photos and video tapes?  Why did PBS remove the record and tape of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" from their archives?
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, cornell updates his search for the documentary that ends up at PBS on his radio show.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
Click to expand...

sorry, archive.org has NOTHING to do with MSNBC/Newsweek/any other site it archives

http://www.archive.org/about/about.php


its a web archive that stores a huge amount of webpages to document CHANGES
you are a dipshit if you think it has any more meaning because its on that archive site
there are literally HUNDEREDS(if not thousands) of internet archive sites


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the direct Newsweek link on the "Painful and Horrible" article?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when it was on the MSNBC site.  Then it was automatically archived where it resides now.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> Software controlls the archiving.
> 
> Where are the official plans?  Where are the thousands of photos and video tapes?  Why did PBS remove the record and tape of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" from their archives?
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, cornell updates his search for the documentary that ends up at PBS on his radio show.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry, archive.org has NOTHING to do with MSNBC/Newsweek/any other site it archives
> 
> Internet Archive: About IA
> 
> its a web archive that stores a huge amount of webpages to document CHANGES
> you are a dipshit if you think it has any more meaning because its on that archive site
> there are literally HUNDEREDS(if not thousands) of internet archive sites
Click to expand...


As usual the agent distorts.

*About the Internet Archive
The Internet Archive is a 501(c)(3) non-profit that was founded to build an Internet library. Its purposes include offering permanent access for researchers, historians, scholars, people with disabilities, and the general public to historical collections that exist in digital format.*

The information is good and is consistent with other independent sources.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The Constitution with its rights and freedoms are worth whatever expense.  But an agent working for treason would not recognize that.
> 
> Nor would an agent recognize deprivations of Constitutional rights by family law courts,
> 
> FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
> 
> 
> 
> Or the deprival of vital information that *failure to appear on subpoena represents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness on subpoena it was a violation of Consitutional rights and
> 
> 
> TITLE 42 > CHAPTER 21 > SUBCHAPTER I > § 1985
> Prev | Next
> § 1985. Conspiracy to interfere with civil rights
> How Current is This?
> (1) Preventing officer from performing duties
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to prevent, by force, intimidation, or threat, any person from accepting or holding any office, trust, or place of confidence under the United States, or from discharging any duties thereof; or to induce by like means any officer of the United States to leave any State, district, or place, where his duties as an officer are required to be performed, or to injure him in his person or property on account of his lawful discharge of the duties of his office, or while engaged in the lawful discharge thereof, or to injure his property so as to molest, interrupt, hinder, or impede him in the discharge of his official duties;
> *(2) Obstructing justice; intimidating party, witness, or juror
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to deter, by force, intimidation, or threat, any party or witness in any court of the United States from attending such court, or from testifying to any matter pending therein, freely, fully, and truthfully, or to injure such party or witness in his person or property on account of his having so attended or testified, or to influence the verdict, presentment, or indictment of any grand or petit juror in any such court, or to injure such juror in his person or property on account of any verdict, presentment, or indictment lawfully assented to by him, or of his being or having been such juror; or if two or more persons conspire for the purpose of impeding, hindering, obstructing, or defeating, in any manner, the due course of justice in any State or Territory, with intent to deny to any citizen the equal protection of the laws, or to injure him or his property for lawfully enforcing, or attempting to enforce, the right of any person, or class of persons, to the equal protection of the laws;*
> (3) Depriving persons of rights or privileges
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire or go in disguise on the highway or on the premises of another, for the purpose of depriving, either directly or indirectly, any person or class of persons of the equal protection of the laws, or of equal privileges and immunities under the laws; or for the purpose of preventing or hindering the constituted authorities of any State or Territory from giving or securing to all persons within such State or Territory the equal protection of the laws; or if two or more persons conspire to prevent by force, intimidation, or threat, any citizen who is lawfully entitled to vote, from giving his support or advocacy in a legal manner, toward or in favor of the election of any lawfully qualified person as an elector for President or Vice President, or as a Member of Congress of the United States; or to injure any citizen in person or property on account of such support or advocacy; in any case of conspiracy set forth in this section, if one or more persons engaged therein do, or cause to be done, any act in furtherance of the object of such conspiracy, whereby another is injured in his person or property, or deprived of having and exercising any right or privilege of a citizen of the United States, the party so injured or deprived may have an action for the recovery of damages occasioned by such injury or deprivation, against any one or more of the conspirators.



*18*76?

What the hell are you yammering and bleating about NOW?

*18*76?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when it was on the MSNBC site.  Then it was automatically archived where it resides now.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> Software controlls the archiving.
> 
> Where are the official plans?  Where are the thousands of photos and video tapes?  Why did PBS remove the record and tape of "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" from their archives?
> 
> Dr. Ron Larsen, Ph.D, physics, cornell updates his search for the documentary that ends up at PBS on his radio show.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, archive.org has NOTHING to do with MSNBC/Newsweek/any other site it archives
> 
> Internet Archive: About IA
> 
> its a web archive that stores a huge amount of webpages to document CHANGES
> you are a dipshit if you think it has any more meaning because its on that archive site
> there are literally HUNDEREDS(if not thousands) of internet archive sites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual the agent distorts.
> 
> *About the Internet Archive
> The Internet Archive is a 501(c)(3) non-profit that was founded to build an Internet library. Its purposes include offering permanent access for researchers, historians, scholars, people with disabilities, and the general public to historical collections that exist in digital format.*
> 
> The information is good and is consistent with other independent sources.
Click to expand...

all that says is that it was once on the MSNBC site and they stored it, they do not vouch for any accuracy(or inaccuracy in this case) of any story
being archived on that site does NOT give the content of a story validity


you really are fucking stupid


----------



## slackjawed

Here is an archive i like because i can download dead shows free.
Internet Archive: Free Movies, Music, Books & Wayback Machine

now they also have this:
Text Archive > Open Source Books > *NSA transmissions ELF mind control Cancer corruptions*


It must be credible as it is in an internet archive......so here is INDISPUTABLE PROOF that my theory that an evil race of alien midgets are behind 911
after all, if they  are using transmission as a means to place mind control on elves to cause cancer, then what else are they doing?

treasonous propaganda is TREASON, here is the precedent;
Tokyo Rose Trial: 1949 - Toguri Tried For Treason, Suggestions For Further Reading

from the link above;
Verdict: Guilty
Sentence: 10 years in prison and a $10,000 fine

SIGNIFICANCE: The Tokyo Rose trial was one of only seven American treason trials following World War II.

Iva Ikuko Toguri, the woman who would be labeled "Tokyo Rose" and a traitor to the United States, ironically was born on Independence Day, 1916 in Los Angeles, California. Her parents had migrated from Japan to California, and Toguri grew up as an American. In July 1941, now 25 years old, Toguri went to Japan for the first time to visit a sick aunt. Toguri stayed with relatives for several months, attending to her sick aunt, and she was left stranded in Japan when war broke out December 7, 1941, with the bombing of Pearl Harbor.

Toguri was hard-pressed to earn a living in wartime Japan, where food and shelter were both expensive and scarce, and her only skill was her mastery of English. She worked as a typist for several news agencies and foreign legations before getting a job with Radio Tokyo. In November 1943, Toguri was forced to become one of the several female radio announcers for Radio Tokyo. Although Radio Tokyo broadcasts were made from many different locations throughout the Japanese Empire, which at its height covered much of eastern Asia, the female broadcasters were collectively termed "Tokyo Rose" by American GIs. Toguri never used that name, and her broadcasts were limited to playing popular American music, with a smattering of pro-Japanese propaganda written for her by her supervisors.

Read more: Tokyo Rose Trial: 1949 - Toguri Tried For Treason, Suggestions For Further Reading Tokyo Rose Trial: 1949 - Toguri Tried For Treason, Suggestions For Further Reading


----------



## CurveLight

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> all valid questions.
> 
> While i find his posts amusing sometimes, it is quite disturbing to see the pathetic little turd accusing others of the treason that he is committing.
> 
> I am writing my congressman to push for drug testing for twoofers, bet they fade away if we get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention you stoopid fucko:  disagreement is not a valid reason to accuse others of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No disagreement is not, but the constant spread of enemy propaganda IS, and that is what he does day in and day out, on this board and others.
> Normally that would include your actions as well, but today you seemlike your meds are working and the voices in your head have stopped enough so you can think.
> at least that's the appearance........
Click to expand...



You're an idiot.


----------



## slackjawed

CurveLight said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention you stoopid fucko:  disagreement is not a valid reason to accuse others of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No disagreement is not, but the constant spread of enemy propaganda IS, and that is what he does day in and day out, on this board and others.
> Normally that would include your actions as well, but today you seemlike your meds are working and the voices in your head have stopped enough so you can think.
> at least that's the appearance........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


You mean you don't love me anymore?


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> No disagreement is not, but the constant spread of enemy propaganda IS, and that is what he does day in and day out, on this board and others.
> Normally that would include your actions as well, but today you seemlike your meds are working and the voices in your head have stopped enough so you can think.
> at least that's the appearance........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're an idiot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean you don't love me anymore?
Click to expand...

LOL

just more TPP


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution with its rights and freedoms are worth whatever expense.  But an agent working for treason would not recognize that.
> 
> Nor would an agent recognize deprivations of Constitutional rights by family law courts,
> 
> FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
> 
> 
> 
> Or the deprival of vital information that *failure to appear on subpoena represents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness on subpoena it was a violation of Consitutional rights and
> 
> 
> TITLE 42 > CHAPTER 21 > SUBCHAPTER I > § 1985
> Prev | Next
> § 1985. Conspiracy to interfere with civil rights
> How Current is This?
> (1) Preventing officer from performing duties
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to prevent, by force, intimidation, or threat, any person from accepting or holding any office, trust, or place of confidence under the United States, or from discharging any duties thereof; or to induce by like means any officer of the United States to leave any State, district, or place, where his duties as an officer are required to be performed, or to injure him in his person or property on account of his lawful discharge of the duties of his office, or while engaged in the lawful discharge thereof, or to injure his property so as to molest, interrupt, hinder, or impede him in the discharge of his official duties;
> *(2) Obstructing justice; intimidating party, witness, or juror
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to deter, by force, intimidation, or threat, any party or witness in any court of the United States from attending such court, or from testifying to any matter pending therein, freely, fully, and truthfully, or to injure such party or witness in his person or property on account of his having so attended or testified, or to influence the verdict, presentment, or indictment of any grand or petit juror in any such court, or to injure such juror in his person or property on account of any verdict, presentment, or indictment lawfully assented to by him, or of his being or having been such juror; or if two or more persons conspire for the purpose of impeding, hindering, obstructing, or defeating, in any manner, the due course of justice in any State or Territory, with intent to deny to any citizen the equal protection of the laws, or to injure him or his property for lawfully enforcing, or attempting to enforce, the right of any person, or class of persons, to the equal protection of the laws;*
> (3) Depriving persons of rights or privileges
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire or go in disguise on the highway or on the premises of another, for the purpose of depriving, either directly or indirectly, any person or class of persons of the equal protection of the laws, or of equal privileges and immunities under the laws; or for the purpose of preventing or hindering the constituted authorities of any State or Territory from giving or securing to all persons within such State or Territory the equal protection of the laws; or if two or more persons conspire to prevent by force, intimidation, or threat, any citizen who is lawfully entitled to vote, from giving his support or advocacy in a legal manner, toward or in favor of the election of any lawfully qualified person as an elector for President or Vice President, or as a Member of Congress of the United States; or to injure any citizen in person or property on account of such support or advocacy; in any case of conspiracy set forth in this section, if one or more persons engaged therein do, or cause to be done, any act in furtherance of the object of such conspiracy, whereby another is injured in his person or property, or deprived of having and exercising any right or privilege of a citizen of the United States, the party so injured or deprived may have an action for the recovery of damages occasioned by such injury or deprivation, against any one or more of the conspirators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18*76?
> 
> What the hell are you yammering and bleating about NOW?
> 
> *18*76?
Click to expand...


The 1876 arrest and booking records were seen in the year before they were subpoenaed.






that is how I knew they existed.

agents will not recognize deprivations of Constitutional right.  Particularly when they are done in the evasion of law.  Especially in this case because there were over 1,000 court case files mising from the civil index of the district court that was in Santa Barbara at the time.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?



none


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none
Click to expand...


That is the answer I would expect from the infiltrators.  Cointelpro is a known fact.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time and money do the infiltrators of the US government spend on trying to subvert citizens efforts to protect the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the answer I would expect from the infiltrators.  Cointelpro is a known fact.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking moron

take your meds


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution with its rights and freedoms are worth whatever expense.  But an agent working for treason would not recognize that.
> 
> Nor would an agent recognize deprivations of Constitutional rights by family law courts,
> 
> FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
> 
> 
> 
> Or the deprival of vital information that *failure to appear on subpoena represents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness on subpoena it was a violation of Consitutional rights and
> 
> 
> TITLE 42 > CHAPTER 21 > SUBCHAPTER I > § 1985
> Prev | Next
> § 1985. Conspiracy to interfere with civil rights
> How Current is This?
> (1) Preventing officer from performing duties
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to prevent, by force, intimidation, or threat, any person from accepting or holding any office, trust, or place of confidence under the United States, or from discharging any duties thereof; or to induce by like means any officer of the United States to leave any State, district, or place, where his duties as an officer are required to be performed, or to injure him in his person or property on account of his lawful discharge of the duties of his office, or while engaged in the lawful discharge thereof, or to injure his property so as to molest, interrupt, hinder, or impede him in the discharge of his official duties;
> *(2) Obstructing justice; intimidating party, witness, or juror
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to deter, by force, intimidation, or threat, any party or witness in any court of the United States from attending such court, or from testifying to any matter pending therein, freely, fully, and truthfully, or to injure such party or witness in his person or property on account of his having so attended or testified, or to influence the verdict, presentment, or indictment of any grand or petit juror in any such court, or to injure such juror in his person or property on account of any verdict, presentment, or indictment lawfully assented to by him, or of his being or having been such juror; or if two or more persons conspire for the purpose of impeding, hindering, obstructing, or defeating, in any manner, the due course of justice in any State or Territory, with intent to deny to any citizen the equal protection of the laws, or to injure him or his property for lawfully enforcing, or attempting to enforce, the right of any person, or class of persons, to the equal protection of the laws;*
> (3) Depriving persons of rights or privileges
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire or go in disguise on the highway or on the premises of another, for the purpose of depriving, either directly or indirectly, any person or class of persons of the equal protection of the laws, or of equal privileges and immunities under the laws; or for the purpose of preventing or hindering the constituted authorities of any State or Territory from giving or securing to all persons within such State or Territory the equal protection of the laws; or if two or more persons conspire to prevent by force, intimidation, or threat, any citizen who is lawfully entitled to vote, from giving his support or advocacy in a legal manner, toward or in favor of the election of any lawfully qualified person as an elector for President or Vice President, or as a Member of Congress of the United States; or to injure any citizen in person or property on account of such support or advocacy; in any case of conspiracy set forth in this section, if one or more persons engaged therein do, or cause to be done, any act in furtherance of the object of such conspiracy, whereby another is injured in his person or property, or deprived of having and exercising any right or privilege of a citizen of the United States, the party so injured or deprived may have an action for the recovery of damages occasioned by such injury or deprivation, against any one or more of the conspirators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18*76?
> 
> What the hell are you yammering and bleating about NOW?
> 
> *18*76?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1876 arrest and booking records were seen in the year before they were subpoenaed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is how I knew they existed.
> 
> agents will not recognize deprivations of Constitutional right.  Particularly when they are done in the evasion of law.  Especially in this case because there were over 1,000 court case files mising from the civil index of the district court that was in Santa Barbara at the time.
Click to expand...


what is this shit? How is this useful information?
hereis something much more interesting, and just as useful;

THIS IS A TRANSCRIPT OF THE GUNFIGHT BETWEEN IKE CLANTON AND PABLO ROMERO. THE SALOON BELONGED TO CHARLIE KINNEAR, BUT WAS RUN BY HIS BROTHER-IN-LAW SENON CASTILLO.

IN THE JUSTICE'S COURT OF SPRINGERVILLE PRECINCT
COUNTY OF APACHE, TERRITORY OF ARIZONA

THE TERRITORY OF ARIZONA
Plaintiff  
VS
J. ISAAC CLANTON
Defendant

COMPLAINT - CRIMINAL



Personally appeared before me this twenty third day of May, 1886, Senon Castillo of Springerville Precinct, in the County of Apache, who, first being duly sworn, complains and says: That one J. Isaac Clanton, on the nineteenth day of May, 1886, at said County of Apache, did shoot, with intent to kill, one Pablo Romero, all of which is contrary to the form of the Statute in such cases made and provided, and against the peace and dignity of the people of the Territory of Arizona. Said complaintant therefore prays that a warrant may be issued for the arrest of the said J. Isaac Clanton, and that he may be dealt with according to law.

(Signed) Senon Castillo

    Subscribed and sworn to before me, 
    this 23rd day of May, 1886. 

In pursuance of the foregoing complaint, warrant issued on the 23rd day of May 1886, and placed in the hands of P.H. Snow, Special Constable, who executed said warrant by arresting the said Defendant, J. Isaac Clanton and bringing him into Court on said 23rd. day of May, 1886.  The said Defendant was informed of the charge against him and plead not guilty.  The Defendant was then asked if he was ready for a hearing.  The Defendant said he was not ready for a hearing and asked for an adjournment of one day to enable him to procure his witnesses and Counsel.  The request of Defendant, granted, and he was ordered to give bail in the sum of one thousand dollars for his appearance for examination.  On the 24th day of May, 1886, the Defendant gave the required bail bond and was released. May 24th, 1886, 2 o'clock A.M.  The Defendant appeared in Court on the day and hour above mentioned, and announced himself ready for examination.  The Court then proceeded to make a thorough examination of the witnesses; Senon Castillo and Francisco Padilla who saw the shooting affray between the said Defendant, J. Isaac Clanton and Pablo Romero.  Also, J. V. Brighton, to whose house the Defendant went immediately after the shooting, was examined, and the statement of the Defendant was also taken, and as all the witnesses who were examined, corroborated the statement of the said Defendant, and there being no evidence to warrant holding the Defendant, he was discharged.
COSTS

For filing complaint 	
.25
For issuing warrant 	
1.00
For proceedings 	
3.00
For bail bond 	
1.00
For taking depositions 10 folios 	
2.00
	$7.25

CONSTABLE COSTS 	
For serving warrant 	
2.00
For summoning four witnesses 	
2.00
For milage serving warrant and subpoenas 	
.80

$4.80
For interpreter 	
$2.50



    John T. Hogue 
    Justice of the Peace of said Precinct 






THE TERRITORY OF ARIZONA
Plaintiff  
VS
J. ISAAC CLANTON
Defendant

Springerville, A.T.

May 24, 1886

CRIMINAL ACTION



    In the Justice Court, 
    Springerville Precinct, 
    Apache County, Arizona. 

Francisco Padilla, being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. Francisco Padilla.

Q. How old are you?

A. 43 years.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. Springerville, Apache County.

Q. What is your occupation?

A. Farmer.

Q. Did you witness the fight between Ike Clanton and Pablo Romero on the evening of May 19, in Senon Castillo's Saloon?   If so, state all you know about it?

A. When I came in the Saloon, Ike Clanton and Pablo Romero were playing Casino. They played one game while I was there, and I noticed that Pablo had made nine points and Ike had made two. In the second game there arose a dispute between them. Pablo told Ike that he had made eleven points. They disputed for a while, then I (the witness) Told Pablo that it was certain the way Ike said, that Pablo had made nine points, and that Ike had made two. And then Pablo told me (witness) that Ike was a liar. Then Ike told Pablo it is all right. "Boy, it is all right." Then they stood in silence a little while. Then Ike got up and asked Senon Castillo for a match. Then Pablo got up a little after Ike did, and then, Ike walked behind the bar and took a match. When Ike took the match and lit it, then Pablo took the gun which was sitting at the east end of the bar. Then, when Ike saw Pablo take the gun, he took his six-shooter which was lying behind the bar. Then Pablo raised the gun and I don't think Ike gave Pablo time to shoot because Ike took hold of the gun and the shooting began.

Q. Did you see Pablo discharge his gun, the ball passing through the front door?

A. No sir. I did not see.

Q. It is not possible or probable, that he might have discharged his gun in this excitement, and state you did not see it?

A. It is possible but I did not see it.

                   his 
    Signed, Francisco X Padilla. 
                    mark 
    Subscribed and sworn to before me this 24th day 
    of May, 1886. John T. Hogue 

Senon Castillo, being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. Senon Castillo.

Q. What is your age?

A. 27 years.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. Springerville, Apache County.

Q. What is your occupation?

A. Selling whiskey.

Q. Were you present when the shooting affair occured between the defendant, Issac Clanton and Pablo Romero?

A. Yes sir.

Q. Where did it occur?

A. In my Saloon.

Q. You will state how it occured and all about it to the best of your recollection?

A. They were playing Casino, and a little while after they were playing I heard a dispute between them about some points. That defendant told Pablo Romero that he (Pablo) had made nine points, and that he (the defendant) had made two. That Pablo said that he had made 11 points, and that Ike, the defendant, did not make any And then, angry words, such as a lie passed between them. Both got up as if they were going to go out of the Saloon. Then Ike, the defendant, asked me for a match. I told Ike there were matches behind the counter, to take some. When Ike turned his face toward where Pablo Romero was, he, Pablo lifted a gun and pointed it towards Ike. Ike then caught hold of the gun and threw it aside, both men having hold of the gun. Then the shooting commenced. (When he heard the shooting he only saw Ike's gun.) I am not certain whether Pablo Romero shot or not.

Q. Why are you not certain that Pablo Romro shot?

A. They were both mixed up with the guns and there was so much smoke that I could not distinguish whether Pablo Romero shot or not.

Q. Which way was Pablo Romero facing when the fight commenced?

A. When Ike, the defendant, asked me for a match he walked behind the bar and Pablo walked in the same direction. When Ike got the match, he turned, facing Pablo and Pablo lifted the gun, a Windchester 44 caliber and pointed it towards Ike. Then, Ike's sixshooter was laying near the matches. He, Ike, seized the gun and at the same time, took hold of his six-shooter which was laying behind the bar near the matches. Then the shooting commenced.

Q. Was there not a shot fired through, or near, the door facing west of the Saloon?

A. Yes, through or near the middle of the door.

Q. Is it not possible that the shot through the door could have been fired by Ike Clanton facing as he was, east and in opposite direction from the door?

A. I can not tell. They were turning in every direction.

Q. Is it possible that the shot through the door was fired by Pablo Romero, as Ike was facing that way?

A. It is possible but I am not certain.

Q. Then you cannot swear positively whether Pablo Romero shot or not?

A. I cannot swear positively, as they were so tangled up in the fight.  I could not tell.

Q. You are positive, are you not, that Pablo Romero picked up the gun and pointed it towards the defendant in the first place?

A. Yes sir.

Signed, Senon Castillo.

    Subscribed and sworn to before me 
    this 24th day of May, 1886, John 
    T. Hogue, Justice of the Peace. 

J.V. Brighton, being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name.

A. J.V. Brighton.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. Springerville, Apache County, Arizona.

Q. How old are you?

A. 39 years.

Q. Did Ike Clanton come over to your house on the evening of the 19th day of May, 1886, and give you a gun?  If so, state whether or not there was an exploded cartridge shell in the chamber of the gun, and all about it?

A. Yes.  He came into my house and he gave me a 44 Windchester gun and I threw the lever down and an empty shell flew out, which had the appearance of just having been exploded.  I examined the shell and the gun too, and saw that it just had been fired.  After I had examined the gun I noticed that Issac Clanton's shirt sleeve on his left arm was powder burnt and I asked him if he was hurt, and he told me he was not on the arm.

Q. State, who you delivered the gun to from which you took a previously exploded shell, and whether anything was said about that gun having been used in a fight?

A. I delivered the gun to Senon Castillo. He asked me for it and I supposed it was his. Ike told Senon, at the time I delivered the gun, that it had been used by Pablo Romero in an affair with Ike Clanton.

Q. Who were present when this was talked about, that is, that this gun had been fired at Issac Clanton?

A. Wm. Woods, my wife, A.J. Cooper, Issac Clanton and Senon Castillo.

Q. How far do you reside from the Saloon?

A. About one hundred and fifty yards.

Q. Did you hear shooting at the Saloon on the evening of the 19th of May, 1886?   If so, how many shots were fired?

A. Yes, I heard shooting. I heard two shots together at first, and. I am not certain but there were two or three shots fired afterwards, making four or five shots in all.

Q. Did Isaac Clanton tell you at the time he gave you that 44 Windchester you have been testifying about, that he took it from anyone? If so, whom?

A. Yes. he said that he took it from a Mexican who came damned near getting him.

Q. Did you examine the shot through the front door facing west of Senon Castillo's Saloon?  If so, what was the result?

A. Right through one of the double doors was a clean cut bullet hole which had been shot from the inside of the building, which had the appearence of having been done with a 44 caliber rifle.

Signed, J.V. Brighton.

    Subscribed and sworn to before me 
    this 24th day of May, 1886. 
    John T. Hogue, Justice of the Peace, 
    Apache County, Territory of Arizona. 

STATEMENT OF DEFENDANT

Q. What is your name? and age?

A. J. Isaac Clanton, 38 years.

Q. Where were you born?

A. Missouri.

Q. Where do you reside, and how long have you resided there?

A. I reside in Socorro County, New Mexico. Have resided there about eight months.

Q. What is your business or profession?

A. Ranchman.

Q. Give any explanation you may think proper of the circumstances appearing in the testimony against you, and state any facts which you think will tend to your exculpatory?

A. On the evening of the 19th of May, 1886, I was in the Saloon of Senon Castillo when Pablo Romero came in and bantered me for a game of Casino. I refused to play with him at first, but after refusing three or four times I commenced playing with him. After we had played three games a dispute arose in the points game about the number of points. Francisco Padilla who was standing near, told. Pablo Romero that I was right. Then Pablo told Francisco Padilla that I had Lied. I told him that I had not, that the points were as I had said they were. I saw that Pablo was excited. He was trembling. I then got up and asked Senon Castillo for a match to light my cigar with. I went behind the bar to get a match. When I got a match and lit it first, then Pablo Romero grabbed his gun. As he raised the gun, I saw him cock it. My pistol was laying on the end of the bar close to the gun. As he pointed the gun toward me I threw it off with my left hand and grabbed my pistol with my right hand and we both fired. I held on to the gun and fired several shots. After the third shot I saw he was not weakening and I hit him over the head with my six-shooter, when it was discharged accidently after he fell.

I picked up his gun and took it over to Mr. Brighton's. As my left shirt sleeve was powder burned I know it was from the shot from his gun and the bullet went through the door. I was facing the east and Pablo Romero was facing the west when the shooting commenced. It was not possible that the shot through the front door of Senon Castillo's Saloon facing west was from my pistol as I was not facing west at any time during the shooting.

Signed, Isaac Clanton.

    Subscribed and sworn to before me 
    this 24th day of May, 1886, John T. Hogue, 
    Justice of the Peace, Apache County, Territory of Arizona. 
    In the Justice Court, Springerville, Precinct, Apache County, Arizona. 

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA
                  VS
J. ISAAC CLANTON

After hearing the testimony and the statement of the Defendant, and there being no sufficiant cause to believe the witness, J. Isaac Clanton, guilty of the aforesaid written mentioned , I order him to be discharged.

Given under my hand this 24th day of May, A.D. 1886. John T. Hogue, Justice of the Peace, Springerville, Apache County, Territory of Arizona.

Back to top

From Jack Becker's Collection
  read more round valley history at;
Transcript of gunfight betweem Ike Clanton & Pablo Romero


----------



## Fizz

chris's claim is that he was hypnotized into not paying child support, or some crazy shit like that. his proof is that records from 1876 are missing.

its just all totally insane. he subpoenaed the records from 1876. he fails to recognize the law that states evidence must be relevant to the case and his subpoena doesnt matter because his evidence was ruled irrelevant. 

he was sentenced to 179 days in jail (or something close to that) for not paying about $30,000 in child support for around 15 years. the child support was only like $120 a month

he's stated all kinds of crazy things in lawsuits. things like somebody blinked at him aggressively and tilted his head trying to hypnotize him. things like the truck in from of him made the fuse in his car blow out. he then got dragged out of the business of the truck by police when he demanded to be paid $65 for the fuse.

he's jsut completely insane...  (which i find quite entertaining)


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> chris's claim is that he was hypnotized into not paying child support, or some crazy shit like that. his proof is that records from 1876 are missing.
> 
> its just all totally insane. he subpoenaed the records from 1876. he fails to recognize the law that states evidence must be relevant to the case and his subpoena doesnt matter because his evidence was ruled irrelevant.
> 
> he was sentenced to 179 days in jail (or something close to that) for not paying about $30,000 in child support for around 15 years. the child support was only like $120 a month
> 
> he's stated all kinds of crazy things in lawsuits. things like somebody blinked at him aggressively and tilted his head trying to hypnotize him. things like the truck in from of him made the fuse in his car blow out. he then got dragged out of the business of the truck by police when he demanded to be paid $65 for the fuse.
> 
> he's jsut completely insane...  (which i find quite entertaining)



I find him hilarious most of the time, but then there times I wish I could leave my bootprints in the back of his head.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution with its rights and freedoms are worth whatever expense.  But an agent working for treason would not recognize that.
> 
> Nor would an agent recognize deprivations of Constitutional rights by family law courts,
> 
> FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
> 
> 
> 
> Or the deprival of vital information that *failure to appear on subpoena represents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness on subpoena it was a violation of Consitutional rights and
> 
> 
> TITLE 42 > CHAPTER 21 > SUBCHAPTER I > § 1985
> Prev | Next
> § 1985. Conspiracy to interfere with civil rights
> How Current is This?
> (1) Preventing officer from performing duties
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to prevent, by force, intimidation, or threat, any person from accepting or holding any office, trust, or place of confidence under the United States, or from discharging any duties thereof; or to induce by like means any officer of the United States to leave any State, district, or place, where his duties as an officer are required to be performed, or to injure him in his person or property on account of his lawful discharge of the duties of his office, or while engaged in the lawful discharge thereof, or to injure his property so as to molest, interrupt, hinder, or impede him in the discharge of his official duties;
> *(2) Obstructing justice; intimidating party, witness, or juror
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire to deter, by force, intimidation, or threat, any party or witness in any court of the United States from attending such court, or from testifying to any matter pending therein, freely, fully, and truthfully, or to injure such party or witness in his person or property on account of his having so attended or testified, or to influence the verdict, presentment, or indictment of any grand or petit juror in any such court, or to injure such juror in his person or property on account of any verdict, presentment, or indictment lawfully assented to by him, or of his being or having been such juror; or if two or more persons conspire for the purpose of impeding, hindering, obstructing, or defeating, in any manner, the due course of justice in any State or Territory, with intent to deny to any citizen the equal protection of the laws, or to injure him or his property for lawfully enforcing, or attempting to enforce, the right of any person, or class of persons, to the equal protection of the laws;*
> (3) Depriving persons of rights or privileges
> If two or more persons in any State or Territory conspire or go in disguise on the highway or on the premises of another, for the purpose of depriving, either directly or indirectly, any person or class of persons of the equal protection of the laws, or of equal privileges and immunities under the laws; or for the purpose of preventing or hindering the constituted authorities of any State or Territory from giving or securing to all persons within such State or Territory the equal protection of the laws; or if two or more persons conspire to prevent by force, intimidation, or threat, any citizen who is lawfully entitled to vote, from giving his support or advocacy in a legal manner, toward or in favor of the election of any lawfully qualified person as an elector for President or Vice President, or as a Member of Congress of the United States; or to injure any citizen in person or property on account of such support or advocacy; in any case of conspiracy set forth in this section, if one or more persons engaged therein do, or cause to be done, any act in furtherance of the object of such conspiracy, whereby another is injured in his person or property, or deprived of having and exercising any right or privilege of a citizen of the United States, the party so injured or deprived may have an action for the recovery of damages occasioned by such injury or deprivation, against any one or more of the conspirators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18*76?
> 
> What the hell are you yammering and bleating about NOW?
> 
> *18*76?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1876 arrest and booking records were seen in the year before they were subpoenaed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is how I knew they existed.
> 
> agents will not recognize deprivations of Constitutional right.  Particularly when they are done in the evasion of law.  Especially in this case because there were over 1,000 court case files mising from the civil index of the district court that was in Santa Barbara at the time.
Click to expand...

I don't give a rat's ass if they existed once upon a time or not.

The question, you paranoid loon, is how on Earth they could possibly have ANY fucking legal relevancy to any modern day case?

Pablo and Ike played a card game and a dispute arose and then a shooting and some poor dope witnessed it -- in 1886.   How on Earth does that have any connection to YOUR dopey case?


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *18*76?
> 
> What the hell are you yammering and bleating about NOW?
> 
> *18*76?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1876 arrest and booking records were seen in the year before they were subpoenaed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is how I knew they existed.
> 
> agents will not recognize deprivations of Constitutional right.  Particularly when they are done in the evasion of law.  Especially in this case because there were over 1,000 court case files mising from the civil index of the district court that was in Santa Barbara at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if they existed once upon a time or not.
> 
> The question, you paranoid loon, is how on Earth they could possibly have ANY fucking legal relevancy to any modern day case?
Click to expand...


They were insanity actions.  They represent a situation of many extreme behaviors and that is always useful to the study of psychology.

Of course the perps won't care about that or violations of law, so you won't either.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1876 arrest and booking records were seen in the year before they were subpoenaed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is how I knew they existed.
> 
> agents will not recognize deprivations of Constitutional right.  Particularly when they are done in the evasion of law.  Especially in this case because there were over 1,000 court case files mising from the civil index of the district court that was in Santa Barbara at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if they existed once upon a time or not.
> 
> The question, you paranoid loon, is how on Earth they could possibly have ANY fucking legal relevancy to any modern day case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were insanity actions.  They represent a situation of many extreme behaviors and that is always useful to the study of psychology.
> 
> Of course the perps won't care about that or violations of law, so you won't either.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
you are such a fucking LOON


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> ROFLMAO
> you are such a fucking LOON



The perpetrators of mass murder working to destroy the US Constitution would appreciate that you said that.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> you are such a fucking LOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder working to destroy the US Constitution would appreciate that you said that.
Click to expand...


how do you know exactly what "the perpetrators" want? you must be one of them.

the mass murder was committed 19 muslim hijacker, you fucking deadbeat idiot.

your court case wasnt about psychology. IT WAS ABOUT YOU NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> you are such a fucking LOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder working to destroy the US Constitution would appreciate that you said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know exactly what "the perpetrators" want? you must be one of them.
> 
> the mass murder was committed 19 muslim hijacker, you fucking deadbeat idiot.
> 
> your court case wasnt about psychology. IT WAS ABOUT YOU NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT.
Click to expand...

actually, i bet his case was about psychology, HIS


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1876 arrest and booking records were seen in the year before they were subpoenaed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is how I knew they existed.
> 
> agents will not recognize deprivations of Constitutional right.  Particularly when they are done in the evasion of law.  Especially in this case because there were over 1,000 court case files mising from the civil index of the district court that was in Santa Barbara at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if they existed once upon a time or not.
> 
> The question, you paranoid loon, is how on Earth they could possibly have ANY fucking legal relevancy to any modern day case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were insanity actions.  They represent a situation of many extreme behaviors and that is always useful to the study of psychology.
> 
> Of course the perps won't care about that or violations of law, so you won't either.
Click to expand...


So you are contemplating mounting an insanity defense?

If you want to look up old Court documents, you fucking moron, you *don't* do it by issuing process to the sheriff.

I do not believe it is possible for you to be any dumber, any more dense, any more imbecilic, any more paranoid or any more irrational.

But, God bless your ugly pinhead, you DO  try.

Scumbag cretins like you who violate the law (and any semblance of decency) when they won't even support their own children have NO basis to address whether other people adhere to the law, you depraved rat fucker.   I am not particularly religious, but still, I have enough sense to see that YOU need to get down on your scumbag knees and pray to God Almighty for forgiveness; and then you are obligated to try to make right all the fucked up things you have done and all the obligations you have not managed to fulfill.  

You could START by vowing to spend no more time and no more money on your lunatic paranoid conspiracy bullshit and to instead spend your time trying hard to earn extra money so that you can begin to make up to your own flesh and blood the things you have declined to do for them, you prick.  And you could ALSO, in the process, cease providing aid and comfort to the Islamocamelhumpers who attacked us on 9/11/2001, you treasonous scumbag.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass if they existed once upon a time or not.
> 
> The question, you paranoid loon, is how on Earth they could possibly have ANY fucking legal relevancy to any modern day case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were insanity actions.  They represent a situation of many extreme behaviors and that is always useful to the study of psychology.
> 
> Of course the perps won't care about that or violations of law, so you won't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are contemplating mounting an insanity defense?
> 
> If you want to look up old Court documents, you fucking moron, you *don't* do it by issuing process to the sheriff.
Click to expand...


You are pretty ignorant so you probably don't know that for every arrest for a crime of insanity there must be an insanity action.  A court hearing.  If I allege there are missing insanity actions, all I need to do is count the arrests for crimes of insanity and compare the insanity actions to see if they are equal.  the sheriff has the arrest and booking records.

This has been required since the Magna Carta.

You are also very predictable.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were insanity actions.  They represent a situation of many extreme behaviors and that is always useful to the study of psychology.
> 
> Of course the perps won't care about that or violations of law, so you won't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are contemplating mounting an insanity defense?
> 
> If you want to look up old Court documents, you fucking moron, you *don't* do it by issuing process to the sheriff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pretty ignorant so you probably don't know that for every arrest for a crime of insanity there must be an insanity action.  A court hearing.  If I allege there are missing insanity actions, all I need to do is count the arrests for crimes of insanity and compare the insanity actions to see if they are equal.  the sheriff has the arrest and booking records.
> 
> This has been required since the Magna Carta.
> 
> You are also very predictable.
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, he didn't say you should be arrested for insanity(that might be a good idea since you are quite INSANE) he said you were setting up to USE an insanity defense
something quite different


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> hey dipshit, he didn't say you should be arrested for insanity(that might be a good idea since you are quite INSANE) he said you were setting up to USE an insanity defense
> something quite different



Unfortunately you will not have that possibility.  He can plead stupidity.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are pretty ignorant so you probably don't know that for every arrest for a crime of insanity there must be an insanity action.  A court hearing.  If I allege there are missing insanity actions, all I need to do is count the arrests for crimes of insanity and compare the insanity actions to see if they are equal.  the sheriff has the arrest and booking records.
> 
> This has been required since the Magna Carta.
> 
> You are also very predictable.



the insanity cases from 1876 are completely irrelevant to the court case for YOU NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT you fucking moron. 

the law states that you can only admit RELEVANT evidence.

your were convicted and rightfully so.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty ignorant so you probably don't know that for every arrest for a crime of insanity there must be an insanity action.  A court hearing.  If I allege there are missing insanity actions, all I need to do is count the arrests for crimes of insanity and compare the insanity actions to see if they are equal.  the sheriff has the arrest and booking records.
> 
> This has been required since the Magna Carta.
> 
> You are also very predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insanity cases from 1876 are completely irrelevant to the court case for YOU NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT you fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Sorry your brain is so faulty.  The failure to appear on subpoena was in 1998, years before the county retaliated against me by using the state family law courts to deprive me of rights.  That is why the issue of estopped is so prominant as a defense.  But the court deprived me of all right.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty ignorant so you probably don't know that for every arrest for a crime of insanity there must be an insanity action.  A court hearing.  If I allege there are missing insanity actions, all I need to do is count the arrests for crimes of insanity and compare the insanity actions to see if they are equal.  the sheriff has the arrest and booking records.
> 
> This has been required since the Magna Carta.
> 
> You are also very predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insanity cases from 1876 are completely irrelevant to the court case for YOU NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry your brain is so faulty.  The failure to appear on subpoena was in 1998, years before the county retaliated against me by using the state family law courts to deprive me of rights.  That is why the issue of estopped is so prominant as a defense.  But the court deprived me of all right.
Click to expand...


you didnt pay your child support. the state didnt "retaliate" you fucking paranoid moron. it enforced the law. PAY YOUR CHILD SUPPORT AND THE STATE WON'T FILE CHARGES OF NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT you fucking idiotic moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty ignorant so you probably don't know that for every arrest for a crime of insanity there must be an insanity action.  A court hearing.  If I allege there are missing insanity actions, all I need to do is count the arrests for crimes of insanity and compare the insanity actions to see if they are equal.  the sheriff has the arrest and booking records.
> 
> This has been required since the Magna Carta.
> 
> You are also very predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the insanity cases from 1876 are completely irrelevant to the court case for YOU NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry your brain is so faulty.  The failure to appear on subpoena was in 1998, years before the county retaliated against me by using the state family law courts to deprive me of rights.  That is why the issue of estopped is so prominant as a defense.  But the court deprived me of all right.
Click to expand...

wow
you dont pay your support and you think it was the county against you


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the insanity cases from 1876 are completely irrelevant to the court case for YOU NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your brain is so faulty.  The failure to appear on subpoena was in 1998, years before the county retaliated against me by using the state family law courts to deprive me of rights.  That is why the issue of estoppel is so prominant as a defense.  But the court deprived me of all right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow
> you dont pay your support and you think it was the county against you
Click to expand...


The county failed to appear on subpoena 6 years before the family law court started ripping me off for my rights.

Your support for secret methods of mass murder really overshadows that issue.  The fact you cannot provide one piece of independently verified piece of evidence for steel core columns exposes that you are working for that secrecy, which is disgusting.  Which of course enabled the treason, so misprision really fits your act.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your brain is so faulty.  The failure to appear on subpoena was in 1998, years before the county retaliated against me by using the state family law courts to deprive me of rights.  That is why the issue of estoppel is so prominant as a defense.  But the court deprived me of all right.
> 
> 
> 
> wow
> you dont pay your support and you think it was the county against you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The county failed to appear on subpoena 6 years before the family law court started ripping me off for my rights.
> 
> Your support for secret methods of mass murder really overshadows that issue.  The fact you cannot provide one piece of independently verified piece of evidence for steel core columns exposes that you are working for that secrecy, which is disgusting.  Which of course enabled the treason, so misprision really fits your act.
Click to expand...

keep proving yourself insane


they didnt "rip you off" of anything, you fucking DEADBEAT
pay your child support and they wouldnt have had anything to do with you
dipshit


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were insanity actions.  They represent a situation of many extreme behaviors and that is always useful to the study of psychology.
> 
> Of course the perps won't care about that or violations of law, so you won't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are contemplating mounting an insanity defense?
> 
> If you want to look up old Court documents, you fucking moron, you *don't* do it by issuing process to the sheriff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pretty ignorant so you probably don't know that for every arrest for a crime of insanity there must be an insanity action.  A court hearing.  If I allege there are missing insanity actions, all I need to do is count the arrests for crimes of insanity and compare the insanity actions to see if they are equal.  the sheriff has the arrest and booking records.
> 
> This has been required since the Magna Carta.
> 
> You are also very predictable.
Click to expand...


LOL!

The thing about stark raving mad fuckups like you is that you keep proving -- every time you open your stupid mouth or submit a post -- that you really are tragically ignorant, stupid and mentally imbalanced.

Insanity is a medical problem.  Insanity is not a crime.

One MIGHT under some circumstances get picked up by the government on the basis of one's being "insane," but that is not a criminal matter when it happens, you buffoon.   It is a civil commitment.  Like when some person is in very close proximity to being a danger to himself or to others due to his "insanity."

Again, what you posted is utter gibberish and complete nonsense because it is impossible to "count" the number of arrests for the crime [sic] of insanity.  There are no arrests for non-existent crimes.

Wipe the drool off your chin you deadbeat fuckup.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That is what a core column needs for foundation not a crappy bracket resting on a stack of "I" beam cribbing that bears on a 1 foot concrete slab.
> 
> The "grillage" in between the elevator pits can be seen in the core area of WTC 1.  "Slurry wall" is an error and is really the perimeter footings of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 foot thick is now known to extend from the outer edge of the outermost elevator pit to between the interior box column footings which were 5 feet measured perpendicular to the core face.  That 5 feet of concrete is outside the core basewall which was 12 feet thick down into the core foundation



Not this shit again.



I'll post the reasons why your claims above are nothing but bullshit. More to come...


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what a core column needs for foundation not a crappy bracket resting on a stack of "I" beam cribbing that bears on a 1 foot concrete slab.
> 
> The "grillage" in between the elevator pits can be seen in the core area of WTC 1.  "Slurry wall" is an error and is really the perimeter footings of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 foot thick is now known to extend from the outer edge of the outermost elevator pit to between the interior box column footings which were 5 feet measured perpendicular to the core face.  That 5 feet of concrete is outside the core basewall which was 12 feet thick down into the core foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the reasons why your claims above are nothing but bullshit. More to come...
Click to expand...


Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS. 

In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.

Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis. 

Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.

OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS! 

HUGE MISTAKE!!!!





Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)? 





How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns. 

Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.






So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!



Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?


----------



## Gamolon

Even your own modified drawing shows eight column rows and 6 column rows. You have put your hallways in between the two columns that are close together.

Count them Chris. 8 rows


----------



## Liability

We know that ChristoFEARa has never been able to substantiate his ridiculous claim that the CORE of the Twin Towers was made out of *steel and concrete* as opposed to having been made just out of steel.

We know that ChristoFEARa has been both unable and unwilling to show us pictures from the construction -- or even after the collapse -- establishing that the construction of the CORES included any concrete.

What ChristoFEARa has been unwilling to demonstrate and unable to demonstrate raises a question.

WHY do the scumbag treasonous filthy dishonest Troofers, like ChristoFEARa, wish to pretend that the construction of the CORES of the Twin Towers included concrete?


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> We know that ChristoFEARa has never been able to substantiate his ridiculous claim that the CORE of the Twin Towers was made out of *steel and concrete* as opposed to having been made just out of steel.
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has been both unable and unwilling to show us pictures from the construction -- or even after the collapse -- establishing that the construction of the CORES included any concrete.
> 
> What ChristoFEARa has been unwilling to demonstrate and unable to demonstrate raises a question.
> 
> WHY do the scumbag treasonous filthy dishonest Troofers, like ChristoFEARa, wish to pretend that the construction of the CORES of the Twin Towers included concrete?



Chris knows exactly what he is doing. He has refused to acknowwledge photos, written evidence and the voice of reason from several posters here, myself included. Even when presented with photos taken during construction, he refused to even acknowledge them, choosing instead to obstruct the conversation and to spread lies.
No, chris knows what he is doing, his masters have issued him orders. Whoever labled him an agent is correct. They may not be correct in who he works for, but he is an agent, nonetheless.
I maintain he is an enemy of the USA, an agent of the enemy. Just lokk at the activity that he engages in, and how he does it. Nobody can possibly be that obtuse, it MUST be intentional. 
Nope he is a treasonous agent working for the benefit of, and providing aid and comfort to the enemies of the United States.
To purposely betray one's country in the manner that he continues to do, for personal gain or any other reason, is simply an act of treason. 
To betray the nation that provided your mother the safety to birth, nurture and raise you is the lowest act one can engage in. This activity is only undertaken by the lowest for of human scum on the planet, now matter what country you come from.


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has never been able to substantiate his ridiculous claim that the CORE of the Twin Towers was made out of *steel and concrete* as opposed to having been made just out of steel.
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has been both unable and unwilling to show us pictures from the construction -- or even after the collapse -- establishing that the construction of the CORES included any concrete.
> 
> What ChristoFEARa has been unwilling to demonstrate and unable to demonstrate raises a question.
> 
> WHY do the scumbag treasonous filthy dishonest Troofers, like ChristoFEARa, wish to pretend that the construction of the CORES of the Twin Towers included concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris knows exactly what he is doing. He has refused to acknowwledge photos, written evidence and the voice of reason from several posters here, myself included. Even when presented with photos taken during construction, he refused to even acknowledge them, choosing instead to obstruct the conversation and to spread lies.
> No, chris knows what he is doing, his masters have issued him orders. Whoever labled him an agent is correct. They may not be correct in who he works for, but he is an agent, nonetheless.
> I maintain he is an enemy of the USA, an agent of the enemy. Just lokk at the activity that he engages in, and how he does it. Nobody can possibly be that obtuse, it MUST be intentional.
> Nope he is a treasonous agent working for the benefit of, and providing aid and comfort to the enemies of the United States.
> To purposely betray one's country in the manner that he continues to do, for personal gain or any other reason, is simply an act of treason.
> To betray the nation that provided your mother the safety to birth, nurture and raise you is the lowest act one can engage in. This activity is only undertaken by the lowest for of human scum on the planet, now matter what country you come from.
Click to expand...



You bet.  When I posed the question that ended my previous post, I was being rhetorical.

My "question" was:  





> WHY do the scumbag treasonous filthy dishonest Troofers, like ChristoFEARa, wish to pretend that the construction of the CORES of the Twin Towers included concrete?



The REASON is clear.  IF the steel had been encased in concrete, the ability of the flames during the 9/11/2001 atrocities to warp and distort the steel might not have existed.  The concrete might well have served as adequate insulation.  If that were the case, according to the dishonest goofy Troofer "theory," then the only "other" explanation for the collapses would "have" to be that explosives had been planted.

But if there was no concrete, then the fires could very well have caused structural loss of integrity for the steel cores, resulting in the collapses in a way that required no conspiracy.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has never been able to substantiate his ridiculous claim that the CORE of the Twin Towers was made out of *steel and concrete* as opposed to having been made just out of steel.
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has been both unable and unwilling to show us pictures from the construction -- or even after the collapse -- establishing that the construction of the CORES included any concrete.
> 
> What ChristoFEARa has been unwilling to demonstrate and unable to demonstrate raises a question.
> 
> WHY do the scumbag treasonous filthy dishonest Troofers, like ChristoFEARa, wish to pretend that the construction of the CORES of the Twin Towers included concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris knows exactly what he is doing. He has refused to acknowwledge photos
Click to expand...


I've acknowledged your photos and shown they are misrepresentations and NOT evidence.

Factually, you've been shown that the FEMA deception is verified meaning that your continued denial and subterfuge constitutes treason.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has never been able to substantiate his ridiculous claim that the CORE of the Twin Towers was made out of *steel and concrete* as opposed to having been made just out of steel.
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has been both unable and unwilling to show us pictures from the construction -- or even after the collapse -- establishing that the construction of the CORES included any concrete.
> 
> What ChristoFEARa has been unwilling to demonstrate and unable to demonstrate raises a question.
> 
> WHY do the scumbag treasonous filthy dishonest Troofers, like ChristoFEARa, wish to pretend that the construction of the CORES of the Twin Towers included concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris knows exactly what he is doing. He has refused to acknowwledge photos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've acknowledge your photos and shown they are misrepresentations and NOT evidence.
> 
> Factually, you've been shown that the FEMA deception is verified meaning that your continued denial and subterfuge constitutes treason.
Click to expand...


I think you being born was treasonous.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> I also found another ChrissytoFEARa-related 9/11 Troofer site.
> HE gets "interviewed" on this site (I believe it's a two part-er).
> It includes a lovely picture of the poor paranoid loon.
> *CAUTION:  The following image might scare small children, pets and anyone with sensitive eyes.  Proceed ONLY with extreme caution!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the interview site:  The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo



his ears are obviously trying to get as far away from his abnormal brain as possible.


----------



## Christophera

When you don't have evidence, but do have a directive, an agenda, then agents of the infiltrated US government must engage is this type activity to try and conceal treason.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> When you don't have evidence, but do have a directive, an agenda, then agents must engage is this type activity to try and conceal treason.



Speaking of not having evidence, don't think it hasn't been noted that you engage in really limp efforts at "rhetoric" to try (futilely) to silence those who persist in exposing the lying fraud you are.

Oh nosies.  The fucktard ChristoFEARa is gonna call us an "agent"  again!  

LOL!  

Not counting your fellow scumbag lying sick Troofer asshole friends, there's not one single solitary RATIONAL person you have EVER convinced with any of the miles of bullshit you have piled higher and higher.

And all that time and effort COULD have been used to earn some money to SUPPORT your OWN poor children.  You twisted piece of lowlife shit.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you don't have evidence, but do have a directive, an agenda, then agents must engage is this type activity to try and conceal treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of not having evidence, don't think it hasn't been noted that you engage in really limp efforts at "rhetoric" to try (futilely) to silence those who persist in exposing the lying fraud you are.
> 
> Oh nosies.  The fucktard ChristoFEARa is gonna call us an "agent"  again!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Not counting your fellow scumbag lying sick Troofer asshole friends, there's not one single solitary RATIONAL person you have EVER convinced with any of the miles of bullshit you have piled higher and higher.
> 
> And all that time and effort COULD have been used to earn some money to SUPPORT your OWN poor children.  You twisted piece of lowlife shit.
Click to expand...

he is banned at so many boards it is funny
even the troofer boards ban him


----------



## Christophera

Speaking of rhetoric.  Well, mostly ad hominem and misrepresentation.

I can post an animated .gif of an image of the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core behind.






Heres the [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]Youtube video, core wall falling at 17 seconds[/ame] which was the source for that.

A poster on another board had never heard of the concrete core.  Saw the evidence, went looking for their own and found that.  Then they made this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

more lies
thats YOUR video

and you've already been told that was a section of FLOOR, not a wall


----------



## Christophera

No, not my video.  Notice the account the animated .gif is on.

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww168/S_N_A_F_U/core_animation_75.gif

I think it is S_N_A_F_U who is the producer.

This is my video.

Twin Tower Deception and Demolition I

Twin Tower Deception and Demolition II


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what a core column needs for foundation not a crappy bracket resting on a stack of "I" beam cribbing that bears on a 1 foot concrete slab.
> 
> The "grillage" in between the elevator pits can be seen in the core area of WTC 1.  "Slurry wall" is an error and is really the perimeter footings of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 foot thick is now known to extend from the outer edge of the outermost elevator pit to between the interior box column footings which were 5 feet measured perpendicular to the core face.  That 5 feet of concrete is outside the core basewall which was 12 feet thick down into the core foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the reasons why your claims above are nothing but bullshit. More to come...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS.
> 
> In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.
> 
> Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis.
> 
> Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.
> 
> OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!
> 
> HUGE MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns.
> 
> Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?
Click to expand...


How in the world did you screw this up Chris???


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has never been able to substantiate his ridiculous claim that the CORE of the Twin Towers was made out of *steel and concrete* as opposed to having been made just out of steel.
> 
> We know that ChristoFEARa has been both unable and unwilling to show us pictures from the construction -- or even after the collapse -- establishing that the construction of the CORES included any concrete.
> 
> What ChristoFEARa has been unwilling to demonstrate and unable to demonstrate raises a question.
> 
> WHY do the scumbag treasonous filthy dishonest Troofers, like ChristoFEARa, wish to pretend that the construction of the CORES of the Twin Towers included concrete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris knows exactly what he is doing. He has refused to acknowwledge photos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've acknowledged your photos and shown they are misrepresentations and NOT evidence.
> 
> Factually, you've been shown that the FEMA deception is verified meaning that your continued denial and subterfuge constitutes treason.
Click to expand...


I want to thank you for the entertainment you continue to provide all of us sane people.........


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this shit again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the reasons why your claims above are nothing but bullshit. More to come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS.
> 
> In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.
> 
> Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis.
> 
> Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.
> 
> OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!
> 
> HUGE MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns.
> 
> Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How in the world did you screw this up Chris???
Click to expand...


This is answered here,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2082077-post439.html

Showing an inconsistency of the use of an inadequate image is not going to compensate for the fact that there has never been an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## slackjawed

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS.
> 
> In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.
> 
> Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis.
> 
> Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.
> 
> OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!
> 
> HUGE MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns.
> 
> Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world did you screw this up Chris???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is answered here,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2082077-post439.html
> 
> Showing an inconsistency of the use of an inadequate image is not going to compensate for the fact that there has never been an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
Click to expand...


Right.

And you admit you messed up again. How many times are you going to admit you fucked up concerning this theory of yours?


----------



## Christophera

You've found a minor inconsistency in my uses of a completely inadequate image, wow.

The *fact* you cannot show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 is also an inconsistency, a *major one.*  The fact that you can show no independent verification of your claims is *huge.*  In fact that you continue without evidence proves you are acting as an agent executing an agenda.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You've found a minor inconsistency in my uses of a completely inadequate image, wow.
> 
> The *fact* you cannot show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 is also an inconsistency, a *major one.*  The fact that you can show no independent verification of your claims is *huge.*  In fact that you continue without evidence proves you are acting as an agent executing an agenda.


you show them in the photos you use, dipshit
you're just too fucking delusional to see it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You've found a minor inconsistency in my uses of a completely inadequate image, wow.
> 
> The *fact* you cannot show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 is also an inconsistency, a *major one.*  The fact that you can show no independent verification of your claims is *huge.*  In fact that you continue without evidence proves you are acting as an agent executing an agenda.



no jackass. he didnt find a minor inconsistancy. he proved your entire concrete core is a hoax. you simply make shit up as you go along. look at the fuckiing picture again and tell us all where your 17 feet of concrete core wall is!!!!


----------



## Christophera

He proved the image is so inadequate without other images showing more or the plans that it cannot be analysed.

He also proved, as you do, that you ignore violations of law enabling the deprivation of information.  When you do that you align with the traitors.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> He proved the image is so inadequate without other images showing more or the plans that it cannot be analysed.
> 
> He also proved, as you do, that you ignore violations of law enabling the deprivation of information.  When you do that you align with the traitors.


you have proven yourself inadequate


----------



## Christophera

Your misprision of treason is inadequate to conceal it.  It is exposed and disclosed to a US district court judge.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your misprision of treason is inadequate to conceal it.  It is exposed and disclosed to a US district court judge.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJZsVbCu4Hk&feature=fvw]YouTube - Idiotic Woman at Santa Cruz City Council[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Reminds me of gumjob trying to describe steel core columns in the core area with no evidence.

FEMA deception


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Reminds me of gumjob trying to describe steel core columns in the core area with no evidence.
> 
> FEMA deception



this is what a concrete core looks like....





and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## Fizz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2
> 
> 
> YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.
> 
> 
> "For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
> *New York Times*here
> 
> 
> "Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
> *Newsweek*. Newsweek.com
> 
> 
> "Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
> *Time Magazine.*TIME.com
> 
> 
> "The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
> *engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com
> 
> 
> "Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.
> 
> A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
> *Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> 
> 
> "Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
> *Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME



EXCELLENT POST!

I particularly liked:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]

What will the Troofers say about THAT?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> He proved the image is so inadequate without other images showing more or the plans that it cannot be analysed.
> 
> He also proved, as you do, that you ignore violations of law enabling the deprivation of information.  When you do that you align with the traitors.



No.

What I proved is that you have NO CLUE as to what pictures show. You make shit up all the time and stand by it until someone comes along and straightens you out. 

Your entire theory is based upon things you think are correct until we blow it up in your face. Your entire theory is based upon incorrect assumptions, contradictions, and mistakes. Until you can rectify them, your theory is nothing more than a pile of shit.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> He proved the image is so inadequate without other images showing more or the plans that it cannot be analysed.
> 
> He also proved, as you do, that you ignore violations of law enabling the deprivation of information.  When you do that you align with the traitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> What I proved is that you have NO CLUE as to what pictures show.
Click to expand...


Your attempt to inspire people to utilize cognitive distortions.

_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

The fact is that without plans and poor photos, all taken by guiliani, which you and the other agents logically refuse to acknowledge but is verifiable, no analysis of photos of construction are worth a great deal UNLESS they are consistent with 9-11 images showing the internal structures as they are coming apart.

Meaning you have no evidence and all of your information is misrepresentation if not out right fabricated.

You are a proven photoshopper.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2061163-post4124.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2073715-post4280.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> He proved the image is so inadequate without other images showing more or the plans that it cannot be analysed.
> 
> He also proved, as you do, that you ignore violations of law enabling the deprivation of information.  When you do that you align with the traitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> What I proved is that you have NO CLUE as to what pictures show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your attempt to inspire people to utilize cognitive distortions.
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> _3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
> _4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
> 
> The fact is that without plans and poor photos, all taken by guiliani, which you and the other agents logically refuse to acknowledge but is verifiable, no analysis of photos of construction are worth a great deal UNLESS they are consistent with 9-11 images showing the internal structures as they are coming apart.
> 
> Meaning you have no evidence and all of your information is misrepresentation if not out right fabricated.
> 
> You are a proven photoshopper.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2061163-post4124.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2073715-post4280.html
Click to expand...

you are a proven dipshit and liar


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Meaning you have no evidence and all of your information is misrepresentation if not out right fabricated.[/QUO
> 
> Like your theory.
> 
> Completely fabricated.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning you have no evidence and all of your information is misrepresentation if not out right fabricated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like your theory.
> 
> Completely fabricated.
Click to expand...

actually, thats just more TPP
he fabricates everything and has no actual proof of anything


----------



## Christophera

FIZZ SPAM

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html


http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html



http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html




Liability said:


> EXCELLENT POST!
> 
> I particularly liked:  YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.
> 
> What will the Troofers say about THAT?



Robertson does not describe steel core columns.  The video is a total misrepresentation.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Robertson does not describe steel core columns.  The video is a total misrepresentation.



this is coming from a guy that didnt pay his child support for over a dozen years. a guy that completely fabricates everything he says. 

a guy that thinks anyone that disagrees with him is a super secret government agent.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson does not describe steel core columns.  The video is a total misrepresentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is coming from a guy that didnt pay his child support for over a dozen years. a guy that completely fabricates everything he says.
> 
> a guy that thinks anyone that disagrees with him is a super secret government agent.
Click to expand...


This guy can prove his rights were violated over and over in order for the municipality to evade conformance to state laws.  And under law, law cannot be used to collect.

My children are well taken care of except their futures are endangered by the concealment of treason you conduct.

MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html

All you can do is prove you support secret methods of mass murder and the infiltration of the US government.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson does not describe steel core columns.  The video is a total misrepresentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is coming from a guy that didnt pay his child support for over a dozen years. a guy that completely fabricates everything he says.
> 
> a guy that thinks anyone that disagrees with him is a super secret government agent.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy can prove his rights were violated over and over in order for the municipality to evade conformance to state laws.  And under law, law cannot be used to collect.
> 
> My children are well taken care of except their futures are endangered by the concealment of treason you conduct.
> 
> MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html
> WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
> CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html
> SUPREME COURT TRICKERY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1826942-post3076.html
> 
> All you can do is prove you support secret methods of mass murder and the infiltration of the US government.
Click to expand...

you are such a liar, no one would believe a thing you post
well, except for dipshits like 911rimjob
but then he agrees with every troofer moron even when they post completely contradicting stories


----------



## slackjawed

That takes the cake, link your own demented posts as "proof' of anything is simply insane, of course we all knew that about you chris.


----------



## Christophera

Inside the perimeter columns is a portion of the brownish concrete of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.







Just a few seconds before the WTC 2 concrete core is completely exposed standing to the 68th floor after all of the exterior steel was taken down.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Inside the perimeter columns is a portion of the brownish concrete of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.


you are such a fucking liar
you can even see the truss section in that piece
yet you deny that it is a piece of FLOOR


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the perimeter columns is a portion of the brownish concrete of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking liar
> you can even see the truss section in that piece
> yet you deny that it is a piece of FLOOR
Click to expand...


Yep, I see that too. Chrissy, why did they build this alleged concrete fantasy core out of floor trusses, like the one that is clearly visible in your pic?


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the perimeter columns is a portion of the brownish concrete of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falling onto WTC 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking liar
> you can even see the truss section in that piece
> yet you deny that it is a piece of FLOOR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I see that too. Chrissy, why did they build this alleged concrete fantasy core out of floor trusses, like the one that is clearly visible in your pic?
Click to expand...

he has been shown to be so massively wrong on EVERYTHING he posts even the rest of the troofer forums ban him


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are such a fucking liar
> you can even see the truss section in that piece
> yet you deny that it is a piece of FLOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I see that too. Chrissy, why did they build this alleged concrete fantasy core out of floor trusses, like the one that is clearly visible in your pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he has been shown to be so massively wrong on EVERYTHING he posts even the rest of the troofer forums ban him
Click to expand...


Yep, I saw him get booted from two forums I have been on before i was on this one. 

Then my "agent boss" ordered me to come over here to keep an eye on his treasonous ass.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> FIZZ SPAM
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT POST!
> 
> I particularly liked:  YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.
> 
> What will the Troofers say about THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson does not describe steel core columns.  The video is a total misrepresentation.
Click to expand...



You lie:



> Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.
> 
> A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak.


 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered

Find ANY proof from Mr. Robertson that he used concrete (despite his desire to seek something more lightweight and despite his own chart showing that at incendiary levels the weakness of concrete and the weakness of drywall were the same) in the design for the Cores' construction.  

Mr. Robertson absolutely DID (despite your dishonest claim) describe the use of a steel core.  The fucking article _you_ always trot out has been debunked.  It didn't QUOTE Robertson, you liar.  It was an erroneous assumption by the ignorant author.


----------



## Liability

Here is an amazing (and early) analysis which includes some points that help refute the bullshit spewed by that fucking liar, ChristoFEARa:



> "Though the WTC towers stood over 1,360 feet above the street level, the structures' bases were actually set 70 feet into the ground, and one had a 100-foot-tall antenna atop it, so with 205-foot widths, they had a lot of [exterior] area facing the wind," the engineer stated. He calculated that the approximate maximum wind shear force that a single face needed to withstand to be somewhere around 11,000,000 pounds. The gravity loads (weight) produced by the towers at their bases were on the order of 500,000 tons, Fowler said.
> 
> To handle these immense forces, the engineers "designed the World Trade Center essentially as a large beam section," explained another panel member, Robert McNamara, president of the engineering firm McNamara and Salvia. Called structural tubes in the business, each twin tower was strongly framed in structural steel. The frame comprised inner and outer rectangular box tubes consisting of closely spaced steel box columns connected by steel spandrel members or truss beams that supported 40,000-square-foot cross-braced floors, each nearly an acre in area, the empaneled engineers said. This configuration created a complete exterior tube around the building and a center tube down the middle.
> 
> *The 90-foot-long central core, formed of massive vertical steel columns* that held most of the building's weight, contained elevator shafts, stairways and utility spaces, they said. The core's columns were thicker toward the base to support huge accumulated gravity loads. The outer perimeter tube, a tight prefabricated latticework with 61 14-inch steel box columns (spaced 39 inches on center) on each building face, provided all the bracing resistance against lateral and twisting forces from wind and seismic action. This exterior grid served as a moment frame, providing a large moment arm (of torque) against overturning and deflection forces. The outer tube bore part of the gravity-induced downward load as well as, they noted.
> 
> T*he huge inner and outer rectangular tubes "needed to be protected to maintain their structural integrity, so the floors acted as reinforcing diaphragms or bulkheads* [the term used in shipbuilding]," said panel member Jerome Connor, professor of civil and environmental engineering at M.I.T. The office floors, which each comprised a 35- to 60-foot clear span from the core to the exterior grid, were panelized structural members supported by open web joists with steel decks above them, he said. The horizontal truss struts, bolted and welded to the exterior grid and the core column structures, included viscoelastic stringers that provided increased damping to help make the structure less lively in the wind, according to Connor. *Each steel floor deck* *was covered with four inches of concrete.* "With almost an acre of area for each floor and figuring about 100 pounds per square foot of area," he estimated that "each floor system weighed about 3,200,000 pounds."
> 
> * * * *


Scientific American: When the Twin Towers Fell (commented)

Really solid piece.  Well worth the read.  And printed less than one month after the attacks.


----------



## Christophera

Of course it has no evidence to be consistent with,






and is inconsistent with independently verified evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course it has no evidence to be consistent with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is inconsistent with independently verified evidence.


and it IS consistent with that, if you weren't such a delusional fucktard


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Of course it has no evidence to be consistent with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is inconsistent with independently verified evidence.



Dude you shouldnt have posted on this thread,thats keeping it on the top and your wasting your time arguing with this stupid fuck troll.He wont even address any facts or evidence you bring up and just comes back with insults when he cant refute it and like the hypocrite he is,goes around whining about being insulted when he is the one that always starts it with the insults first.fucking hypocrite this idiot is.
__________________

>plagerized from 911insidenutjob<


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it has no evidence to be consistent with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is inconsistent with independently verified evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> and it IS consistent with that, if you weren't such a delusional fucktard
Click to expand...


Correct, your information and position are consistently inconsistent with independently verified evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it has no evidence to be consistent with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is inconsistent with independently verified evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> and it IS consistent with that, if you weren't such a delusional fucktard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, your information and position are consistently inconsistent with independently verified evidence.
Click to expand...

no, you have that backwards, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents say is most often closer to the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is most often closer to the truth.


you would know, agent


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, here's why you are CLUELESS.
> 
> In the photo above you say the dark grillages you point to are for the elevator support steel which was just inside the outer ring of massive box columns. Per your claim, the massive box columns were outside your supposed concrete core while the elevator support steel was inside your supposed concrete core.
> 
> Concering the columns in the core, how many column rows were there for the short axis and how many column row were there for the long axis? I'll answer for you. 6 columns along the short axis wall and 8 along the long axis.
> 
> Next is the photo that I have marked up. I have drawn red lines to indicate the column rows and numbered them 1 through 6. What's that you say? Only 6 column rows from bottom to top? How can that be? That would make the grillages you point at support for the massive box columns since columns rows 1 and 6 are massive box column rows.
> 
> OOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!
> 
> HUGE MISTAKE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same photo. How do we know that bottom to top is the short axis of the core (6 column rows) and left to right is the long axis of the core (8 column rows)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know that those are the 8 column rows along the long axis? See the column rows number 4 and 5? Those that the 2 columns are closer together that any of the other columns in the row. Column 4 has 3 columns to the right of it which means that column 5 has 3 columns to the left of it. 8 columns.
> 
> Here's your "buttplate" picture. The columns in the red rectangle are column rows 4 and 5 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim that those grillages you call are are for elevator guide rail support steel is completely wrong. Those are actually grillages for the BOX COLUMNS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Let me guess. You re-remembered what you didn't remember you remembered all those years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world did you screw this up Chris???
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is answered here,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2082077-post439.html
> 
> Showing an inconsistency of the use of an inadequate image is not going to compensate for the fact that there has never been an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
Click to expand...


Showing an inconsistency?!

It's not an inconsistency. You completely fucked up. You rendered an explanation about what was contained in a photograph to support your theory AND give people the impression that you know what you're talking about when construction is being discussed.

You failed describing that photo miserably which shows me you are making stuff up to try and fit your theory. How did you screw up what you thought you saw in that photo so badly? 

The fact is that photo shows 6 column rows going from the bottom to top which makes those dark grillages you have marked a "elevator support grillages", which is TOTALLY wrong, grillages for the massive core columns. Then you go on to say that the light area just outside the dark grillages is where your concrete core was. Another huge mistake on your part. 

So the question is now Chris...
*
Did you fuck up describing what is in that photo? Yes or no?*


----------



## Christophera

My incorrect analysis of a foundation photo does not create "steel core columns".  You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns inthe core area and no independently verified evidence of them.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> My incorrect analysis of a foundation photo does not create "steel core columns".  You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns inthe core area and no independently verified evidence of them.



images of the steel core columns in the core area.

















independently verified by

"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here

verified by....

"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com

verified by....

"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com

verified by....

"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 

verified by....

"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 

verified by....

"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


so now that we have that out of the way.... where are your pictures of the concrete core? ANY picture of it?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> My incorrect analysis of a foundation photo does not create "steel core columns".  You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns inthe core area and no independently verified evidence of them.



How do you explain your garbage about grillages not being able to support the massive core box columns yet that photo SHOWS grillages being used for the massive core box columns?

Did you make that shit up?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Did you make that shit up?



he makes it *ALL* up. he never shows any documentation for _any _of his claims.

he claims the steel core columns are "elevator guide rail supports" yet has never shown one piece of documentation to back that claim up.

he changes the thickness of his non-existent concrete core wall.

he changes the location of it.

the list goes on and on and on.....


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My incorrect analysis of a foundation photo does not create "steel core columns".  You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns inthe core area and no independently verified evidence of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain your garbage about grillages not being able to support the massive core box columns yet that photo SHOWS grillages being used for the massive core box columns?
> 
> Did you make that shit up?
Click to expand...


You have not shown a "massive core column" in the core area.  I'm the only one that has shown one of those and it is right next to a 12 foot thick concrete base wall.






The reason almost no elevator guide rail supports is seen in the core area at GZ is because there were no foundations for the guide rail support steel.  On the left are "interior box columns" which were outside and fastened to the concrete core wall.  the green arrows show what guide rails support stel was left.  Note they are leaning.  That is because they had no foundation. 






The red arrow shows one of the outer guide rail support steel which was connected with a beam to the interio box column.  The concrete core was cast between the two.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My incorrect analysis of a foundation photo does not create "steel core columns".  You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns inthe core area and no independently verified evidence of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain your garbage about grillages not being able to support the massive core box columns yet that photo SHOWS grillages being used for the massive core box columns?
> 
> Did you make that shit up?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown a "massive core column" in the core area.  I'm the only one that has shown one of those and it is right next to a 12 foot thick concrete base wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason almost no elevator guide rail supports is seen in the core area at GZ is because there were no foundations for the guide rail support steel.  On the left are "interior box columns" which were outside and fastened to the concrete core wall.  the green arrows show what guide rails support stel was left.  Note they are leaning.  That is because they had no foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red arrow shows one of the outer guide rail support steel which was connected with a beam to the interio box column.  The concrete core was cast between the two.
Click to expand...


Once again you point to something as "evidence" of your claim that completely discredits your claim.
There is no indication in that pic that any concrete other than the floor that was aon the top of the beam shown in your picture ever existed.


here is where you also got your ass handed to you in your propaganda mission, as well as called a lunatic several times, and banned from several places.

Even the other truthers think your either a nutcase or an agent of an enemy to the USA.

Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My incorrect analysis of a foundation photo does not create "steel core columns".  You still have no image of the supposed steel core columns inthe core area and no independently verified evidence of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain your garbage about grillages not being able to support the massive core box columns yet that photo SHOWS grillages being used for the massive core box columns?
> 
> Did you make that shit up?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not shown a "massive core column" in the core area.  I'm the only one that has shown one of those and it is right next to a 12 foot thick concrete base wall.
Click to expand...


Did you or did you not make that shit up about the grillages???

Yes or no?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have not shown a "massive core column" in the core area.  I'm the only one that has shown one of those and it is right next to a 12 foot thick concrete base wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason almost no elevator guide rail supports is seen in the core area at GZ is because there were no foundations for the guide rail support steel.  On the left are "interior box columns" which were outside and fastened to the concrete core wall.  the green arrows show what guide rails support stel was left.  Note they are leaning.  That is because they had no foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red arrow shows one of the outer guide rail support steel which was connected with a beam to the interio box column.  The concrete core was cast between the two.



here's the foundations that you claim dont exist.

you also still have never shown documentation for your absurd "elevator support steel" claim. where are you getting this info from? or are you just making shit up again?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not shown a "massive core column" in the core area.  I'm the only one that has shown one of those and it is right next to a 12 foot thick concrete base wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason almost no elevator guide rail supports is seen in the core area at GZ is because there were no foundations for the guide rail support steel.  On the left are "interior box columns" which were outside and fastened to the concrete core wall.  the green arrows show what guide rails support stel was left.  Note they are leaning.  That is because they had no foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red arrow shows one of the outer guide rail support steel which was connected with a beam to the interio box column.  The concrete core was cast between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the foundations that you claim dont exist.
> 
> you also still have never shown documentation for your absurd "elevator support steel" claim. where are you getting this info from? or are you just making shit up again?
Click to expand...

he was making shit up, as usual


----------



## Christophera

Those are elevator pits and grillage stacks inside the core.  Exactly like I said.

People should wonder why there are no images of WTC 1 at the point where it was getting above grade in the basement to the 3rd level up.  All those photos were taken by guiliani  while the courts protect their hiding.

They should wonder why there are so few photos even near the foundation stage.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Those are elevator pits and grillage stacks inside the core.  Exactly like I said.
> 
> People should wonder why there are no images of WTC 1 at the point where it was getting above grade in the basement to the 3rd level up.  All those photos were taken by guiliani  while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> They should wonder why there are so few photos even near the foundation stage.


liar


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Those are elevator pits and grillage stacks inside the core.  Exactly like I said.
> 
> People should wonder why there are no images of WTC 1 at the point where it was getting above grade in the basement to the 3rd level up.  All those photos were taken by guiliani  while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> They should wonder why there are so few photos even near the foundation stage.



There are 6 column rows from top to bottom dumbass!!!!

That is the extent of the short axis side of the core. 6 COLUMN ROWS. That photo shows all six. How can they be INSIDE your core?!

Columns rows 1 and 6 had to be outside your core. You claim the light area just outside the darker grillages was where you core was at.

Your claim that the grillages were not good enough for massive core columns has just been debunked by...

YOU!!!!


----------



## Gamolon

How many columns do you count in this drawing you made Chris. How many column along the SHORT side of the core?

*6?*










That makes the dark grillages, rows 1 and 6, foundation supports for the same massive core box columns YOU claim were OUTSIDE your concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> People should wonder why there are no images of WTC 1 at the point where it was getting above grade in the basement to the 3rd level up.  All those photos were taken by guiliani  while the courts protect their hiding.



prove it.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> People should wonder why there are no images of WTC 1 at the point where it was getting above grade in the basement to the 3rd level up.  All those photos were taken by guiliani  while the courts protect their hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prove it.
Click to expand...


Somebody MUST have said it on youBoob at some point.  So axin' a Troofer to "prove it" is like axin' a Troofer to post a video!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> That makes the dark grillages, rows 1 and 6, foundation supports for the same massive core box columns YOU claim were OUTSIDE your concrete core.



Does this post have independently verified evidence showing steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Or does it only have the exposed misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel and protracted misprision of treason?

Or is it only showing that without the official plans the thread starter cannot produce and will not acknowledge the violations of law depriving us of the plans for the buildings, that analysis of partial, oblique photos of the construction site before the core cannot be properly analysed?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Or is it only showing that without the official plans the thread starter cannot produce and will not acknowledge the violations of law depriving us of the plans for the buildings, that analysis of partial, oblique photos of the construction site before the core cannot be properly analysed?



thats what your alien masters would want you to say


----------



## Christophera

Right after this happens,











The Twin Towers had a concrete core.






And the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 18, 2001.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Right after this happens,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the buildings engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek on September 18, 2001.



there is just as much concrete core in your first picture as in your second.

and you still continue to lie and say robertson said something he didnt. it was a reporter saying it. the fact that you need to lie about it proves how fucking stupid your hoax is.


----------



## Christophera

That is wrong.

There is far more concrete in the second picture than there is in this one.






And you will be unable to ever provide an image of steel core columns in the core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is wrong.
> 
> There is far more concrete in the second picture than there is in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you will be unable to ever provide an image of steel core columns in the core area.



but there is the same amount of CONCRETE CORE...

exactly NONE in either picture.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong.
> 
> There is far more concrete in the second picture than there is in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you will be unable to ever provide an image of steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is the same amount of CONCRETE CORE...
> 
> exactly NONE in either picture.
Click to expand...


The concrete wall left of the spire is way too thick to be steel.  You are wrong and cannot reasonably show otherwise.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong.
> 
> There is far more concrete in the second picture than there is in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you will be unable to ever provide an image of steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is the same amount of CONCRETE CORE...
> 
> exactly NONE in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete wall left of the spire is way too thick to be steel.  You are wrong and cannot reasonably show otherwise.
Click to expand...


there's nothing but steel core and smoke in the picture. you are delusional if you see a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> but there is the same amount of CONCRETE CORE...
> 
> exactly NONE in either picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete wall left of the spire is way too thick to be steel.  You are wrong and cannot reasonably show otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's nothing but steel core and smoke in the picture. you are delusional if you see a concrete core.
Click to expand...


It is not the entire core and I have not said it is.

It is the western wall of the concrete core standing left of the "spire" which is an interior box column that was outside the core.

Here is a confirming image of a portion of the eastern wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

theres no concrete core in that picture. you have a indescernable piece of something falling apart. it could be one of the concrete floors. it could be the steel core that was covered with gypsum. you have absolutely no way of knowing what that is. its falling and smoking and coming apart.

this is your best evidence?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is wrong.
> 
> There is far more concrete in the second picture than there is in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you will be unable to ever provide an image of steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is the same amount of CONCRETE CORE...
> 
> exactly NONE in either picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The concrete wall left of the spire is way too thick to be steel.  You are wrong and cannot reasonably show otherwise.
Click to expand...

that's what your alien masters want you to say


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> theres no concrete core in that picture. you have a indescernable piece of something falling apart. it could be one of the concrete floors. it could be the steel core that was covered with gypsum. you have absolutely no way of knowing what that is. its falling and smoking and coming apart.
> 
> this is your best evidence?


since it is known that the ONLY concrete in the towers, above grade, was the ~4" thick floors, by process of elimination, that HAS to be a section of FLOOR


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres no concrete core in that picture. you have a indescernable piece of something falling apart. it could be one of the concrete floors. it could be the steel core that was covered with gypsum. you have absolutely no way of knowing what that is. its falling and smoking and coming apart.
> 
> this is your best evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> since it is known that the ONLY concrete in the towers, above grade, was the ~4" thick floors, by process of elimination, that HAS to be a section of FLOOR
Click to expand...


Bwahaaahahahahahaha OMG, so that looks like a floor huh?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres no concrete core in that picture. you have a indescernable piece of something falling apart. it could be one of the concrete floors. it could be the steel core that was covered with gypsum. you have absolutely no way of knowing what that is. its falling and smoking and coming apart.
> 
> this is your best evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> since it is known that the ONLY concrete in the towers, above grade, was the ~4" thick floors, by process of elimination, that HAS to be a section of FLOOR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahaaahahahahahaha OMG, so that looks like a floor huh?
Click to expand...

no, dipshit, that looks like a dust cloud


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> since it is known that the ONLY concrete in the towers, above grade, was the ~4" thick floors, by process of elimination, that HAS to be a section of FLOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaahahahahahaha OMG, so that looks like a floor huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, dipshit, that looks like a dust cloud
Click to expand...


Man, you screwed up.  The perps would want you to say it looks like a street light or a fence, or a powerline.

Misprison of treason, trying to conceal the true design of the towers core.  It was a rectangular concrete tube and that image is looking south along the west wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaahahahahahaha OMG, so that looks like a floor huh?
> 
> 
> 
> no, dipshit, that looks like a dust cloud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you screwed up.  The perps would want you to say it looks like a street light or a fence, or a powerline.
> 
> Misprison of treason, trying to conceal the true design of the towers core.  It was a rectangular concrete tube and that image is looking south along the west wall.
Click to expand...

wrong again, dipshit, the perps want you to say what you do that there was some nefarious group within the US Government that did it
you traitor


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaahahahahahaha OMG, so that looks like a floor huh?
> 
> 
> 
> no, dipshit, that looks like a dust cloud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you screwed up.  The perps would want you to say it looks like a street light or a fence, or a powerline.
> 
> Misprison of treason, trying to conceal the true design of the towers core.  It was a rectangular concrete tube and that image is looking south along the west wall.
Click to expand...


A just God would want for you to stop being a deliberate overt lying asshole, too.

Doesn't even seem to slow you down.

You need to get right with God, you fucking maggot.

Start by doing something decent and basic:  provide for your own children, you diseased fuck.


----------



## Fizz

i'll be honest... 

i dont have a fucking clue as to what chris is claiming is is a concrete core in this picture. i see smoke and dust and the spire of the steel core columns. i dont see any concrete anywhere.

he's not claiming the Verizon building is the concrete core..... is he?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes the dark grillages, rows 1 and 6, foundation supports for the same massive core box columns YOU claim were OUTSIDE your concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this post have independently verified evidence showing steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Or does it only have the exposed misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel and protracted misprision of treason?
> 
> Or is it only showing that without the official plans the thread starter cannot produce and will not acknowledge the violations of law depriving us of the plans for the buildings, that analysis of partial, oblique photos of the construction site before the core cannot be properly analysed?
Click to expand...


Answer the question chickenshit.

You claim that grillages are not sufficient enough for the massive core columns that were supposedly used outside the core. This photo shows grillages under all 6 rows of the core. That makes rows 1 and 6 in the following photo the outside columns. These are the columns YOU claim are on the OUTSIDE of your core.

Why are they using grillages for column rows 1 and 6 when you claim grillages are not good enough for core column support? I've got you backed into a corner and you're flailing like chicked with it's head cut off.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Those are elevator pits and grillage stacks inside the core.  Exactly like I said.



That's impossible.

There are only 6 column rows for the short side of the core correct? The photo below accounts for those 6 column rows. You claim that the core was located on the light part of the ground just above the darker grillages of column row 6 where you put the doubled red arrow. 





This above photo effectively proves a few of your claims completely wrong.
1. The grillages were NOT used for the massive core box columns. You were wrong about that.
2. The core columns were inside your fantasy concrete core. You were wrong about that.

How did you get this stuff wrong Chris? Did you make it up?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, I'll make this easier for you so you see exactly why you're full of shit and are making stuff up to support your bullshit theory.

In this next foundation photo, I have number and circled outer column grillages. These grillages supported your massive box columns that were supposed to be OUTSIDE your core. The very same columns that you claim didn't have grillages beneath them.





This next picture is one that you had modified to show the core columns OUTSIDE your concrete core. I have added numbers and rectangles around the columns in question to coincide with the photo above.





The columns in question are numbers 6 through 15. Do you see your fuckup yet? In the foundation photo you say your concrete core was located on the light area with the double red arrows. This claim puts EVERY SINGLE COLUMN inside the core. Yet you claim that the outer ring of columns was outside the core.

Not to mention that you say the grillages were not used for the outer ring of columns. That foundation photo proves you wrong on all counts.

How did you make this huge mistake?


----------



## Christophera

Those photos are inadequate for analysis of the structure that stood.  They are too low of an angle and horizontal relationships are too difficult to estimate.

You are doing what you are doing here to support the secret means of mass murder by protecting the FEMA deception.

You are doing this because you HAVE NO EVIDENCE for steel core columns.  All you have are MISREPRESENTATIONS and I've exposed them.  What you try to call "core columns are "elevator guide rail support steel.

PANEL 5 from the filed disclosure of misprision of treason.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## slackjawed

Links showing history of agent chrissy's failed propaganda techniques.
only continued here and on the 'lizard man's' site.
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an &#8216;expert&#8217; and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all &#8216;agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## slackjawed

Links showing history of agent chrissy's failed propaganda techniques.
only continued here and on the 'lizard man's' site.
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Those photos are inadequate for analysis of the structure that stood.  They are too low of an angle and horizontal relationships are too difficult to estimate.
> 
> You are doing what you are doing here to support the secret means of mass murder by protecting the FEMA deception.
> 
> You are doing this because you HAVE NO EVIDENCE for steel core columns.  All you have are MISREPRESENTATIONS and I've exposed them.  What you try to call "core columns are "elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> PANEL 5 from the filed disclosure of misprision of treason.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



you are the one trying to be deceptive.

we are showing that you are full of shit. 

we are showing that your concrete core theory is nothing but a hoax.

we are presenting facts and evidence that you are making shit up as you go along.

we are showing that the world trade center had a steel core. the steel core is verified by the construction pictures, the architects and universities that have studied their design.

we have shown the overwhelming majority of news media outlets have reported a steel core. you have one reporter that didnt research their article correctly. their article was later pulled from the website.

we have proven that you are a man full of excuses and those excuses dont make any sense. you claim you didnt pay your child support for many years because of some stupid paper from 1876.

we presented with facts that your story can't be true, it doesnt make any sense and you have no facts to back it up. you accuse those that disagree with your delusions as committing treason.


----------



## Liability

What the heck is a Federal Emergency Management Agency, anyway?

Who the devil wants to "manage" an emergency?  

The entity known as FEMA didn't "deceive" the nation nor did they attempt to.  It didn't happen negligently and it didn't happen consciously because it didn't happen at all.

As always, it is the scumbag Troofers who have attempted to deceive the Nation.

Troofers suck shit.


----------



## Christophera

Here is deception.  FEMA presents this as the core of the Towers, BTW, this is the only official depiction of the Towers core of any kind.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Here is deception.  FEMA presents this as the core of the Towers, BTW, this is the only official depiction of the Towers core of any kind.



its not a deception. its s simple drawing of how the towers were actually constructed. got any proof otherwise?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is deception.  FEMA presents this as the core of the Towers, BTW, this is the only official depiction of the Towers core of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a deception. its s simple drawing of how the towers were actually constructed. got any proof otherwise?
Click to expand...


This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.






I know you cannot show an image from 9-11 with the columns shown in the FEMA diagram standing in the core.  They never existed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is deception.  FEMA presents this as the core of the Towers, BTW, this is the only official depiction of the Towers core of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a deception. its s simple drawing of how the towers were actually constructed. got any proof otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
Click to expand...


no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.

thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not a deception. its s simple drawing of how the towers were actually constructed. got any proof otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
Click to expand...

i've asked him several times to provide a link to the source for that drawing so it can be seen in context of how it was used, but he never has


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not a deception. its s simple drawing of how the towers were actually constructed. got any proof otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
Click to expand...


Your words are meaningless because you've posted no evidence while I did and it was logically and reasonably used.


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've asked him several times to provide a link to the source for that drawing so it can be seen in context of how it was used, but he never has
Click to expand...

i did a tineye search for it and the pnly places it shows up are forums, and specifically, ones HE has posted it on


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've asked him several times to provide a link to the source for that drawing so it can be seen in context of how it was used, but he never has
Click to expand...


it doesnt really matter where it comes from if its correct. he needs to prove it isnt. just because he says its wrong doesnt mean it is.

so far all he has shown is a picture of smoke.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your words are meaningless because you've posted no evidence while I did and it was logically and reasonably used.
Click to expand...

you havent posted any evidence either


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> i've asked him several times to provide a link to the source for that drawing so it can be seen in context of how it was used, but he never has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it doesnt really matter where it comes from if its correct. he needs to prove it isnt. just because he says its wrong doesnt mean it is.
> 
> so far all he has shown is a picture of smoke.
Click to expand...

well, i guess he thinks that was the ONLY representation of the core found


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is deception.  FEMA presents this as the core of the Towers, BTW, this is the only official depiction of the Towers core of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a deception. its s simple drawing of how the towers were actually constructed. got any proof otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you cannot show an image from 9-11 with the columns shown in the FEMA diagram standing in the core.  They never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
Click to expand...


Your text is meaningless because you've posted no evidence.  Null post.

You have no evidence that the FEMA drawing is correct and there is much more proof it is fallacious.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your words are meaningless because you've posted no evidence while I did and it was logically and reasonably used.



no jackass. thats not how it works. you posted the FEMA drawing and claimed it was wrong. its YOU that needs to prove it.

saying its "logical and reasonable" that it is wrong is neither logical nor reasonable.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns because under conditions they will protrude from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you cannot show an image from 9-11 with the columns shown in the FEMA diagram standing in the core.  They never existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesnt and no they wouldnt.
> 
> thats it? thats the best evidence you have that drawing is wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your text is meaningless because you've posted no evidence.  Null post.
> 
> You have no evidence that the FEMA drawing is correct and there is much more proof it is fallacious.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
Click to expand...

why do you continue to LIE
you have already been shown that everything you have posted is WRONG


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your words are meaningless because you've posted no evidence while I did and it was logically and reasonably used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. thats not how it works. you posted the FEMA drawing and claimed it was wrong. its YOU that needs to prove it.
Click to expand...


I did prove it but you serve the infiltrating perpetrators so logically refuse to use evidence.  You are exposed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



your "verified" shit has already been debunked and its been proven you are lying about what your links contain.

dont get ahead of yourself with the stupid fucking concrete shit you cant prove either.

prove that FEMA drawing is wrong.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your words are meaningless because you've posted no evidence while I did and it was logically and reasonably used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. thats not how it works. you posted the FEMA drawing and claimed it was wrong. its YOU that needs to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did prove it but you serve the infiltrating perpetrators so logically refuse to use evidence.  You are exposed.
Click to expand...


you didnt prove anything. you showed us a picture of smoke that proved nothing and then you rambled on incoherently with shit that has already been proven to be a lie. 

when asked to provide evidence you get defense and paranoid and claim anyone asking for evidence is a super secret government agent.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. thats not how it works. you posted the FEMA drawing and claimed it was wrong. its YOU that needs to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did prove it but you serve the infiltrating perpetrators so logically refuse to use evidence.  You are exposed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you didnt prove anything. you showed us a picture of smoke that proved nothing and then you rambled on incoherently with shit that has already been proven to be a lie.
Click to expand...


That is what the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder would want people to think.  But the fact is that all you've proven is that you are working to support treason by protecting the secret methods of mass murder.

There was no fire, so there was no smoke.   A little dust but the WTC 2 core clearly has NO STEEL protruding.








Fizz said:


> when asked to provide evidence you get defense and paranoid and claim anyone asking for evidence is a super secret government agent.



No, you misrepresent your role.  I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.

Only an agent would continue with no evidence and constantly fail to recognize violations of law empowering secrecy.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did prove it but you serve the infiltrating perpetrators so logically refuse to use evidence.  You are exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt prove anything. you showed us a picture of smoke that proved nothing and then you rambled on incoherently with shit that has already been proven to be a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder would want people to think.  But the fact is that all you've proven is that you are working to support treason by protecting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> There was no fire, so there was no smoke.   A little dust but the WTC 2 core clearly has NO STEEL protruding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> when asked to provide evidence you get defense and paranoid and claim anyone asking for evidence is a super secret government agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent your role.  I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Only an agent would continue with no evidence and constantly fail to recognize violations of law empowering secrecy.
Click to expand...


you are shown evidence all the time. you cant refute it so you call it spam like a fucking moron.





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Fizz

where is your proof the NIST drawing is not correct?


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like....






and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt prove anything. you showed us a picture of smoke that proved nothing and then you rambled on incoherently with shit that has already been proven to be a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder would want people to think.  But the fact is that all you've proven is that you are working to support treason by protecting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> There was no fire, so there was no smoke.   A little dust but the WTC 2 core clearly has NO STEEL protruding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> when asked to provide evidence you get defense and paranoid and claim anyone asking for evidence is a super secret government agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent your role.  I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Only an agent would continue with no evidence and constantly fail to recognize violations of law empowering secrecy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are shown evidence all the time. you cant refute it so you call it spam like a fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  I've refuted it piece by piece and exposed it as misrepresentations.  Even the videos do not show Leslie Robertson describing steel core columns.  They use computer generated graphics.  You post pic of unknown buldings and try to call them the Twins.

*SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder would want people to think.  But the fact is that all you've proven is that you are working to support treason by protecting the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> There was no fire, so there was no smoke.   A little dust but the WTC 2 core clearly has NO STEEL protruding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent your role.  I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Only an agent would continue with no evidence and constantly fail to recognize violations of law empowering secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are shown evidence all the time. you cant refute it so you call it spam like a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I've refuted it piece by piece and exposed it as misrepresentations.  Even the videos do not show Leslie Robertson describing steel core columns.  They use computer generated graphics.  You post pic of unknown buldings and try to call them the Twins.
> 
> *SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/*
Click to expand...

again, YOU are the spammer here


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, you misrepresent your role.


what the fuck are you talking about you delusional fucktard? my "role"?!!


Christophera said:


> I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.


your fucking crazy and so are your claims. 



Christophera said:


> Only an agent would continue with no evidence and constantly fail to recognize violations of law empowering secrecy.


only a paranoid schizophrenic would think "agents" give a shit about you are anything you say. 

there was no violation of the law. there was a lawsuit claiming some info should be public and the those claims were found to be baseless.





Christophera said:


> Wrong.  I've refuted it piece by piece and exposed it as misrepresentations.


no jackass. you can claim to have refuted them all you like but we all know you are a proven liar. you didnt provide any evidence to the contrary. 



Christophera said:


> Even the videos do not show Leslie Robertson describing steel core columns.  They use computer generated graphics.



lets see if you can follow logic for a second. i doubt you can but let's see....

first, i never said the video shows robertson describing steel core columns. but the video certainly does.....

you claim that because robertson was interviewed for the newsweek article with the reporter mistakenly saying the towers had a concrete core then she must have gotten that info from robertson and it must be correct.

now here comes the logic part....

if your article is correct just because robertson participates then this video must also be correct because robertson participates.

did you get that?

i doubt it....




Christophera said:


> You post pic of unknown buldings and try to call them the Twins.
> 
> *SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html*


*
complete bullshit. its a picture of the world trade center. it is above the 93rd floor. it shows the steel columns of the core. the building is not unknown. it matches this picture almost exactly which is verifiable by the engineering firm of gilsanz murray steficek written right on the picture.










so you have been proven once again to be talking out of your ass. these two picture alone prove your entire concrete core is a hoax and you are a lying sack of shit. you claim these steel columns in the top picture are fastened to your concrete core....

but chris.....

WHERE"S THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!![*


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent your role.
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about you delusional fucktard? my "role"?!!
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your fucking crazy and so are your claims.
> 
> 
> only a paranoid schizophrenic would think "agents" give a shit about you are anything you say.
> 
> there was no violation of the law. there was a lawsuit claiming some info should be public and the those claims were found to be baseless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. you can claim to have refuted them all you like but we all know you are a proven liar. you didnt provide any evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the videos do not show Leslie Robertson describing steel core columns.  They use computer generated graphics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lets see if you can follow logic for a second. i doubt you can but let's see....
> 
> first, i never said the video shows robertson describing steel core columns. but the video certainly does.....
> 
> you claim that because robertson was interviewed for the newsweek article with the reporter mistakenly saying the towers had a concrete core then she must have gotten that info from robertson and it must be correct.
> 
> now here comes the logic part....
> 
> if your article is correct just because robertson participates then this video must also be correct because robertson participates.
> 
> did you get that?
> 
> i doubt it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post pic of unknown buldings and try to call them the Twins.
> 
> *SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> complete bullshit. its a picture of the world trade center. it is above the 93rd floor. it shows the steel columns of the core. the building is not unknown. it matches this picture almost exactly which is verifiable by the engineering firm of gilsanz murray steficek written right on the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you have been proven once again to be talking out of your ass. these two picture alone prove your entire concrete core is a hoax and you are a lying sack of shit. you claim these steel columns in the top picture are fastened to your concrete core....
> 
> but chris.....
> 
> WHERE"S THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!![*
Click to expand...

*
well, in that bottom pic you are looking towards the core(covered by gypsum wall planks)
so if there was concrete it would be behind that
so that neither proves nor disproves the concrete core theory on its own*


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> well, in that bottom pic you are looking towards the core(covered by gypsum wall planks)
> so if there was concrete it would be behind that
> so that neither proves nor disproves the concrete core theory on its own



he claimed the top pic wasnt the world trade center. the bottom pic proves it was. the top pic shows the steel core columns without being fastened to a concrete core. so of course he needs to claim it wasnt the WTC because otherwise he would need to admit this picture proves the concrete core is a hoax.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, in that bottom pic you are looking towards the core(covered by gypsum wall planks)
> so if there was concrete it would be behind that
> so that neither proves nor disproves the concrete core theory on its own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he claimed the top pic wasnt the world trade center. the bottom pic proves it was. the top pic shows the steel core columns without being fastened to a concrete core. so of course he needs to claim it wasnt the WTC because otherwise he would need to admit this picture proves the concrete core is a hoax.
Click to expand...

granted
but too bad my tineye search cant come up with more info on either pic
i do believe that both pics are consistent with known construction of the WTC


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> granted
> but too bad my tineye search cant come up with more info on either pic
> i do believe that both pics are consistent with known construction of the WTC



second pic is from here...
http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1Draft.pdf


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> granted
> but too bad my tineye search cant come up with more info on either pic
> i do believe that both pics are consistent with known construction of the WTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second pic is from here...
> http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1Draft.pdf
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## slackjawed

Agent chrissy seems to be on the defensive, and.......never reported for reprogramming.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent your role.
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about you delusional fucktard? my "role"?!!
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your fucking crazy and so are your claims.
> 
> 
> only a paranoid schizophrenic would think "agents" give a shit about you are anything you say.
> 
> there was no violation of the law. there was a lawsuit claiming some info should be public and the those claims were found to be baseless.
Click to expand...


NYCLU:


*Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


The agreement also grants the Giuliani Center a role in determining the public nature and availability of documents. If the Giuliani Center determines that material is not a public document, the Center and the City can agree to destroy it.

These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection.

All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.
*

You've just been exposed lying again.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you misrepresent your role.
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about you delusional fucktard? my "role"?!!
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I claim anyone refusing to use evidence is working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your fucking crazy and so are your claims.
> 
> 
> only a paranoid schizophrenic would think "agents" give a shit about you are anything you say.
> 
> there was no violation of the law. there was a lawsuit claiming some info should be public and the those claims were found to be baseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> 
> The agreement also grants the Giuliani Center a role in determining the public nature and availability of documents. If the Giuliani Center determines that material is not a &#8220;public document,&#8221; the Center and the City can agree to destroy it.
> 
> These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).
> 
> The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection.
> 
> All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.
> *
> 
> You've just been exposed lying again.
Click to expand...


Your link takes you the site of the NEW York Civil Liberties union, and following links from there, they state that their lawsuit has not been settled.

Unsettled lawsuits are not "proof" of anything except your ignorance of the law, as well as the fact that you are a lunatic blinded by your religion-like beliefs that 911 was a conspiracy.


Failed again loon!  
You fail to prve anything except your an ignorant treasonous lunatic.

Your only purpose here is to provide the rest of us with a cheap source of entertainment.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> no jackass. you can claim to have refuted them all you like but we all know you are a proven liar. you didnt provide any evidence to the contrary.



This proves there were no steel core columns and that there was a concrete core.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

If you deny it, such is unreasonable and only shows your service to treason.



Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the videos do not show Leslie Robertson describing steel core columns.  They use computer generated graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if you can follow logic for a second. i doubt you can but let's see....
> 
> first, i never said the video shows robertson describing steel core columns. but the video certainly does.....
Click to expand...


The video does not show Robertson talking about the steel core columns.  Busted lying again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about you delusional fucktard? my "role"?!!
> 
> your fucking crazy and so are your claims.
> 
> 
> only a paranoid schizophrenic would think "agents" give a shit about you are anything you say.
> 
> there was no violation of the law. there was a lawsuit claiming some info should be public and the those claims were found to be baseless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> 
> The agreement also grants the Giuliani Center a role in determining the public nature and availability of documents. If the Giuliani Center determines that material is not a &#8220;public document,&#8221; the Center and the City can agree to destroy it.
> 
> These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).
> 
> The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection.
> 
> All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.
> *
> 
> You've just been exposed lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link takes you the site of the NEW York Civil Liberties union, and following links from there, they state that their lawsuit has not been settled.
> 
> Unsettled lawsuits are not "proof" of anything except your ignorance of the law, as well as the fact that you are a lunatic blinded by your religion-like beliefs that 911 was a conspiracy.
> 
> 
> Failed again loon!
> You fail to prve anything except your an ignorant treasonous lunatic.
Click to expand...


There are no links from the NYCLU: page regarding the lawsuit.  Lying again.

Unsettled lawsuits can also be proof of a corrupt judge.  The evidence indicates this is the case.  The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not allow you to acknowledge such facts.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.
> 
> 
> The agreement also grants the Giuliani Center a role in determining the public nature and availability of documents. If the Giuliani Center determines that material is not a &#8220;public document,&#8221; the Center and the City can agree to destroy it.
> 
> These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).
> 
> The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection.
> 
> All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001.
> *
> 
> You've just been exposed lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your link takes you the site of the NEW York Civil Liberties union, and following links from there, they state that their lawsuit has not been settled.
> 
> Unsettled lawsuits are not "proof" of anything except your ignorance of the law, as well as the fact that you are a lunatic blinded by your religion-like beliefs that 911 was a conspiracy.
> 
> 
> Failed again loon!
> You fail to prve anything except your an ignorant treasonous lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no links from the NYCLU: page regarding the lawsuit.  Lying again.
> 
> *Unsettled lawsuits can also be proof of a corrupt judge. * The evidence indicates this is the case.  The infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators of mass murder would not allow you to acknowledge such facts.
Click to expand...


That is absurd, it is only evidence the case is not settled, nothing else.

On the other hand , your attempt to use unsettled lawsuits as 'proof' of anything other than the fact the case is not settled yet, is indisputable proof that your logic is corrupt, and there fore you are nothing more than a treasonous lunatic with no understanding of the law you work to pervert.

You have only presented evidence you are a lunatic that is attempting to spread propaganda, that's all you have proven thus far.
Your link :
http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html
does too take you to the NY Civil liberties union, you lying piece of shit!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> you claim that because robertson was interviewed for the newsweek article with the reporter mistakenly saying the towers had a concrete core then she must have gotten that info from robertson and it must be correct.
> 
> now here comes the logic part....
> 
> if your article is correct just because robertson participates then this video must also be correct because robertson participates.
> 
> did you get that?
> 
> i doubt it....



Your claim that I claim because Robertson participated in the Newsweek the article is correct is a misrepresentation.  Normal for agents.

I claim that because it is Newsweek and they are conducting an interview with Robertson and the Twin Towers on 9-11 where 3,000 people died in about 20 seconds, that the information about the structure is correct.

Common sense of liability and social decency dictate the reasonable assumption that the engineer of record has indeed described the true structure.

Robertson has been illegitimately used in the video.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You post pic of unknown buldings and try to call them the Twins.]
> 
> *SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html*
> 
> 
> 
> complete bullshit. its a picture of the world trade center. it is above the 93rd floor. it shows the steel columns of the core. the building is not unknown. it matches this picture almost exactly which is verifiable by the engineering firm of gilsanz murray steficek written right on the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you have been proven once again to be talking out of your ass. these two picture alone prove your entire concrete core is a hoax and you are a lying sack of shit. you claim these steel columns in the top picture are fastened to your concrete core....
> 
> but chris.....
> 
> WHERE"S THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!!
Click to expand...


Compare the perimeter column width and spacing of this bonafied Twin tower photo looking outwards with those fiz tries to misrepresent.






fiz is a liar and and agent of traitors conducting misprision of treason.


----------



## slackjawed

the repeated accusation against everyone that doesn't believe your lunatic theory that they are "agents" only further proves your continued detachment from reality.


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> the repeated accusation against everyone that doesn't believe your lunatic theory that they are "agents" only further proves your continued detachment from reality.



slacker and fiz doing teamwork huh?  fiz is exposed and you come to his defense as a distraction and diversion.  Typical.

Posters that have no independently verified evidence and refuse to acknowledge violations of law enabling the FEMA deception and continue to deny the existence of the concrete core which has been proven by independenty verified evidence are logically agents working to conceal treason.

No other logical purpose to your precense can be found.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> the repeated accusation against everyone that doesn't believe your lunatic theory that they are "agents" only further proves your continued detachment from reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slacker and fiz doing teamwork huh?  fiz is exposed and you come to his defense as a distraction and diversion.  Typical.
> 
> Posters that have no independently verified evidence and refuse to acknowledge violations of law enabling the FEMA deception and continue to deny the existence of the concrete core which has been proven by independenty verified evidence are logically agents working to conceal treason.
> 
> No other logical purpose to your precense can be found.
Click to expand...


nope, I don't know fizz, except on here, doesn't appear to be on right now.
I am posting to entertain myself by responding to your lunatic ravings.
you amuse me, your treasonous propaganda doesn't, but your lunacy does.

The factthat you accuse others that disagree with your lunacy, here on USMB, and the other places here;
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)

)

only proves that your a lunatic.

It is very tellingthat the only place your lunacy is accepted around the net is david icke the shape-shifting lizard man's site.


You are known by the company that you keep, and your only able to keep company with loons.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. you can claim to have refuted them all you like but we all know you are a proven liar. you didnt provide any evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns and that there was a concrete core.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> If you deny it, such is unreasonable and only shows your service to treason.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHahahahah!!! your proof is a legal filing filled with YOUR claims, jackass. you are using yourself to prove your claims!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> complete bullshit. its a picture of the world trade center. it is above the 93rd floor. it shows the steel columns of the core. the building is not unknown. it matches this picture almost exactly which is verifiable by the engineering firm of gilsanz murray steficek written right on the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you have been proven once again to be talking out of your ass. these two picture alone prove your entire concrete core is a hoax and you are a lying sack of shit. you claim these steel columns in the top picture are fastened to your concrete core....
> 
> but chris.....
> 
> WHERE"S THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the perimeter column width and spacing of this bonafied Twin tower photo looking outwards with those fiz tries to misrepresent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz is a liar and and agent of traitors conducting misprision of treason.
Click to expand...


chris, you are a moron. you do realize that as you get closer to an object it gets larger in the picture and as you back away it gets smaller, right? 

probably not, you fucking moron.

the pictures match EXACTLY and are verified by being in the NIST report on the wtc towers. your denial that these pictures are the WTC shows how fucking delusional you are.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> complete bullshit. its a picture of the world trade center. it is above the 93rd floor. it shows the steel columns of the core. the building is not unknown. it matches this picture almost exactly which is verifiable by the engineering firm of gilsanz murray steficek written right on the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you have been proven once again to be talking out of your ass. these two picture alone prove your entire concrete core is a hoax and you are a lying sack of shit. you claim these steel columns in the top picture are fastened to your concrete core....
> 
> but chris.....
> 
> WHERE"S THE FUCKING CONCRETE?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the perimeter column width and spacing of this bonafied Twin tower photo looking outwards with those fiz tries to misrepresent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz is a liar and and agent of traitors conducting misprision of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chris, you are a moron. you do realize that as you get closer to an object it gets larger in the picture and as you back away it gets smaller, right?
Click to expand...


Of course, but I can tell you don't want people to realize that *the proportions remain the same* because it goes against the treasonous perpetrators intents.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the perimeter column width and spacing of this bonafied Twin tower photo looking outwards with those fiz tries to misrepresent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz is a liar and and agent of traitors conducting misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris, you are a moron. you do realize that as you get closer to an object it gets larger in the picture and as you back away it gets smaller, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but I can tell you don't want people to realize that *the proportions remain the same* because it goes against the treasonous perpetrators intents.
Click to expand...


where are your pictures from inside the WTC to compare them to? we are just supposed to take your word for it that they are the wrong proportions? sorry dude, you have already been proven to lie at every opportunity. you saying they are the wrong proportions isnt proof they are. 

prove it.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris, you are a moron. you do realize that as you get closer to an object it gets larger in the picture and as you back away it gets smaller, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, but I can tell you don't want people to realize that *the proportions remain the same* because it goes against the treasonous perpetrators intents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where are your pictures from inside the WTC to compare them to?
Click to expand...


I've just posted one, but the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge that.  Accordingly, you do not.

Exposure's a bitch ain't it?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, but I can tell you don't want people to realize that *the proportions remain the same* because it goes against the treasonous perpetrators intents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are your pictures from inside the WTC to compare them to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've just posted one, but the infiltrating perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge that.  Accordingly, you do not.
> 
> Exposure's a bitch ain't it?
Click to expand...


the picture you posted is a picture i always post. all the pics show the same perimeter columns. they are all of the world trade center towers.

you claiming they are not is just you being a FUCKING NUTCASE. 
hey look!! steel columns and no concrete core!!

you got owned moron. your concrete core has now been completely proven to be a hoax.


----------



## Christophera

No way

Not in this universe agent.  You are busted in a lie.

The proportionate width of columns and spaces are not consistent with the known image of the Twin towers looking out from the core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No way
> 
> Not in this universe agent.  You are busted in a lie.
> 
> The proportionate width of columns and spaces are not consistent with the known image of the Twin towers looking out from the core.



sure they are. one of the pics is even in the NIST report showing the insulation on the floor trusses, jackass.

http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1Draft.pdf


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. you can claim to have refuted them all you like but we all know you are a proven liar. you didnt provide any evidence to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This proves there were no steel core columns and that there was a concrete core.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> If you deny it, such is unreasonable and only shows your service to treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahah!!! your proof is a legal filing filled with YOUR claims, jackass. you are using yourself to prove your claims!!
Click to expand...

no need for any more proof that he is totally INSANE


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Compare the perimeter column width and spacing of this bonafied Twin tower photo looking outwards with those fiz tries to misrepresent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz is a liar and and agent of traitors conducting misprision of treason.


hey, dipshit, that pic has STEEL CORE COLUMNS with NO, ZIP, ZERO concrete


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> No way
> 
> Not in this universe agent.  You are busted in a lie.
> 
> The proportionate width of columns and spaces are not consistent with the known image of the Twin towers looking out from the core.



You got me, I am part of it. Now that there is indisputable proof, you stating that the width of column spacing is not consistent. You got us, here is what really happened;

Ok, I am going to go through this one more time;
Evil aliens abducted the planes, and all the passengers on 911. They had abducted humans before, to breed a super race of humans. Unfortunately they abducted a midget, thus they were only able to breed a race of evil midgets. They had also abducted Elvis, but he was impotent and his dna was damaged by drugs, so all he was good for was training the evil midgets. The evil midgets were the ones that cleaned up the mess on the ground, killed a few people to make it look real and likely planted the explosives that actually took down the buildings since when they abducted the planes they could not have hit the buildings. (yes, that exactly why you don't see any wreckage in PA, it was all staged by the midgets.) Now that was just the beginning, the abducted plane passengers are being used to breed a race of normal sized super humans to take over the world.
Now all we need to figure out is how long it takes to breed, raise and train a race of normal sized super humans.
Now doesn't that just make much more sense than either the official story or the wired together theories that are casually tossed around by the conspiracy theorists?
Yes there is a conspiracy, but our government simply isn't smart enough or skilled enough to pull it off.
Therefore, it must be evil midgets, its the only thing that makes sense.

Some of the midgets were surgically altered to look like normal size humans,(which they are not), and left behind to engage in a constant disinformation campaign.
Creativedreams, terral, 911insidejob---all midgets left here to create a cover until the evil superhuman race is strong enough to attack.
EOTS is a real human, just a little misguided.


Evil space midgets is simply the only story that is credible enough to be true.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/73624-prepare-for-your-new-midget-masters.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...stigation-reveals-what-happened-on-911-a.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-2-cents-on-the-conspiracy-2.html#post1881019


and thereis three, count 'em three, links to prove it!


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way
> 
> Not in this universe agent.  You are busted in a lie.
> 
> The proportionate width of columns and spaces are not consistent with the known image of the Twin towers looking out from the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me, I am part of it.
Click to expand...


That is relevant and consistent with what is posted.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way
> 
> Not in this universe agent.  You are busted in a lie.
> 
> The proportionate width of columns and spaces are not consistent with the known image of the Twin towers looking out from the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got me, I am part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is relevant and consistent with what is posted.
Click to expand...


no, that's just all your attention span allows you to read at one time.............


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got me, I am part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is relevant and consistent with what is posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, that's just all your attention span allows you to read at one time.............
Click to expand...


You imply I missed something relevant?  What?  

Absurd.  I prove in the thread that you stand to misrepresent the core structure or conceal the true core design.  I do that by showing the relevance you attach to the information you present is false because it is as tested by other, independently verified evidence which IS consistent with itself, and your info fails.

Here your misrepresentations are exposed with your spam.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You imply I missed something relevant?  What?
> 
> Absurd.  I prove in the thread that you stand to misrepresent the core structure or conceal the true core design.  I do that by showing the relevance you attach to the information you present is false because it is as tested by other, independently verified evidence which IS consistent with itself, and your info fails.
> 
> Here your misrepresentations are exposed with your spam.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html



the only person "misrepresenting" is you. you are flat out lying. there was no concrete core.
the top photo PROVES BEYOND ANY DOUBT that you are lying. you are looking through the core and out the windows of the world trade center tower. this picture is IMPOSSIBLE with you concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You imply I missed something relevant?  What?
> 
> Absurd.  I prove in the thread that you stand to misrepresent the core structure or conceal the true core design.  I do that by showing the relevance you attach to the information you present is false because it is as tested by other, independently verified evidence which IS consistent with itself, and your info fails.
> 
> Here your misrepresentations are exposed with your spam.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only person "misrepresenting" is you. you are flat out lying. there was no concrete core.
> the top photo PROVES BEYOND ANY DOUBT that you are lying. you are looking through the core and out the windows of the world trade center tower. this picture is IMPOSSIBLE with you concrete core.
Click to expand...


Those interiors are not the Twins.  In checking, with the below image, we find that the columns width and spacing between them is different from an image with an identifiable location of the Twins.






The columns are too wide for the spaces between them.  This proves you don't know what you are talking about or that you are willing to misrepresent other buildings as the twins because you have no evidence of steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You imply I missed something relevant?  What?
> 
> Absurd.  I prove in the thread that you stand to misrepresent the core structure or conceal the true core design.  I do that by showing the relevance you attach to the information you present is false because it is as tested by other, independently verified evidence which IS consistent with itself, and your info fails.
> 
> Here your misrepresentations are exposed with your spam.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only person "misrepresenting" is you. you are flat out lying. there was no concrete core.
> the top photo PROVES BEYOND ANY DOUBT that you are lying. you are looking through the core and out the windows of the world trade center tower. this picture is IMPOSSIBLE with you concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those interiors are not the Twins.  In checking, with the below image, we find that the columns width and spacing between them is different from an image with an identifiable location of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> The columns are too wide for the spaces between them.  This proves you don't know what you are talking about or that you are willing to misrepresent other buildings as the twins because you have no evidence of steel core columns.
Click to expand...

you continue to prove you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

This time agent you are not stating exactly opposite from the truth.

What I do is I prove you are wrong.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Those interiors are not the Twins.  In checking, with the below image, we find that the columns width and spacing between them is different from an image with an identifiable location of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The columns are too wide for the spaces between them.  This proves you don't know what you are talking about or that you are willing to misrepresent other buildings as the twins because you have no evidence of steel core columns.



the image i provided is verified to be of the twin towers. you are talking out of your ass again.


----------



## Christophera

The image you quote in your post proves the others you posted are NOT of the Twin towers.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The image you quote in your post proves the others you posted are NOT of the Twin towers.



bullshit.

you are talking out of your ass again.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The image you quote in your post proves the others you posted are NOT of the Twin towers.


it does not, you fucking moron
and
it shows the core as STEEL COLUMNS 

dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image you quote in your post proves the others you posted are NOT of the Twin towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> you are talking out of your ass again.
Click to expand...

see why it is such a waste of time to find proof for these dipshits
nothing will change their delusional minds, they need serious professional help


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You imply I missed something relevant?  What?
> 
> Absurd.  I prove in the thread that you stand to misrepresent the core structure or conceal the true core design.  I do that by showing the relevance you attach to the information you present is false because it is as tested by other, independently verified evidence which IS consistent with itself, and your info fails.
> 
> Here your misrepresentations are exposed with your spam.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only person "misrepresenting" is you. you are flat out lying. there was no concrete core.
> the top photo PROVES BEYOND ANY DOUBT that you are lying. you are looking through the core and out the windows of the world trade center tower. this picture is IMPOSSIBLE with you concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those interiors are not the Twins.  In checking, with the below image, we find that the columns width and spacing between them is different from an image with an identifiable location of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The columns are too wide for the spaces between them.  This proves you don't know what you are talking about or that you are willing to misrepresent other buildings as the twins because you have no evidence of steel core columns.
Click to expand...


further proof that those images are from the inside of the WTC towers. here is a screen capture from a documentary aired on the history channel. the video is here..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xof1AjIVQY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - World Trade Center (Part 1/8)[/ame]

at about 1:10 of the video you can clearly see that not only are the above pictures from the twin towers but also you can see the STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON THE LEFT!!!! no concrete core. you got owned. you are finished. stick a fork in your hoax cuz its done!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only person "misrepresenting" is you. you are flat out lying. there was no concrete core.
> the top photo PROVES BEYOND ANY DOUBT that you are lying. you are looking through the core and out the windows of the world trade center tower. this picture is IMPOSSIBLE with you concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those interiors are not the Twins.  In checking, with the below image, we find that the columns width and spacing between them is different from an image with an identifiable location of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The columns are too wide for the spaces between them.  This proves you don't know what you are talking about or that you are willing to misrepresent other buildings as the twins because you have no evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> further proof that those images are from the inside of the WTC towers. here is a screen capture from a documentary aired on the history channel. the video is here..
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xof1AjIVQY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - World Trade Center (Part 1/8)[/ame]
> 
> at about 1:10 of the video you can clearly see that not only are the above pictures from the twin towers but also you can see the STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON THE LEFT!!!! no concrete core. you got owned. you are finished. stick a fork in your hoax cuz its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9689
Click to expand...

it wont matter, dipshits like him will just claim the video was faked


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those interiors are not the Twins.  In checking, with the below image, we find that the columns width and spacing between them is different from an image with an identifiable location of the Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The columns are too wide for the spaces between them.  This proves you don't know what you are talking about or that you are willing to misrepresent other buildings as the twins because you have no evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> further proof that those images are from the inside of the WTC towers. here is a screen capture from a documentary aired on the history channel. the video is here..
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xof1AjIVQY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - World Trade Center (Part 1/8)[/ame]
> 
> at about 1:10 of the video you can clearly see that not only are the above pictures from the twin towers but also you can see the STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON THE LEFT!!!! no concrete core. you got owned. you are finished. stick a fork in your hoax cuz its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9689
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wont matter, dipshits like him will just claim the video was faked
Click to expand...


Your stills do not match the proportions of the columns and spaces the trusses in the top still are different from the bottom still.  The video is too blurry to identify them.

Where is the image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?

Where are the official plans?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> further proof that those images are from the inside of the WTC towers. here is a screen capture from a documentary aired on the history channel. the video is here..
> YouTube - World Trade Center (Part 1/8)
> 
> at about 1:10 of the video you can clearly see that not only are the above pictures from the twin towers but also you can see the STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON THE LEFT!!!! no concrete core. you got owned. you are finished. stick a fork in your hoax cuz its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9689
> 
> 
> 
> it wont matter, dipshits like him will just claim the video was faked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stills do not match the proportions of the columns and spaces the trusses in the top still are different from the bottom still.  The video is too blurry to identify them.
> 
> Where is the image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?
> 
> Where are the official plans?
Click to expand...


your denials are pathetic.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> further proof that those images are from the inside of the WTC towers. here is a screen capture from a documentary aired on the history channel. the video is here..
> YouTube - World Trade Center (Part 1/8)
> 
> at about 1:10 of the video you can clearly see that not only are the above pictures from the twin towers but also you can see the STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON THE LEFT!!!! no concrete core. you got owned. you are finished. stick a fork in your hoax cuz its done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9689
> 
> 
> 
> it wont matter, dipshits like him will just claim the video was faked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stills do not match the proportions of the columns and spaces the trusses in the top still are different from the bottom still.  The video is too blurry to identify them.
> 
> Where is the image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?
> 
> Where are the official plans?
Click to expand...

do you have a fucking clue about anything?
the distance of the shots from the outer walls is why the spacing looks different, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wont matter, dipshits like him will just claim the video was faked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stills do not match the proportions of the columns and spaces the trusses in the top still are different from the bottom still.  The video is too blurry to identify them.
> 
> Where is the image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?
> 
> Where are the official plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you have a fucking clue about anything?
> the distance of the shots from the outer walls is why the spacing looks different, dipshit
Click to expand...


also the angle..... and the lense of the camera.

for instance, the more you look at an angle through the windows the thinner the windows appear and the thicker the columns would appear. if you were to look at the windows from an 80 degree angle you probably would only see columns.... much like on the right side of this picture. you see nothing but columnss but you know windows are there because of the light shining through onto the floor and the columns are very bright.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stills do not match the proportions of the columns and spaces the trusses in the top still are different from the bottom still.  The video is too blurry to identify them.
> 
> Where is the image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?
> 
> Where are the official plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a fucking clue about anything?
> the distance of the shots from the outer walls is why the spacing looks different, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> also the angle..... and the lense of the camera.
> 
> for instance, the more you look at an angle through the windows the thinner the windows appear and the thicker the columns would appear. if you were to look at the windows from an 80 degree angle you probably would only see columns.... much like on the right side of this picture. you see nothing but columnss but you know windows are there because of the light shining through onto the floor and the columns are very bright.
Click to expand...

are you begining to understand why i dont waste my time with these dipshits, looking up and posting the facts
you might as well just insult them
both work the same


----------



## slackjawed

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7IU1bzZheWk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7IU1bzZheWk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## slackjawed

youtube.com/watch#!v=7IU1bzZheWk


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stills do not match the proportions of the columns and spaces the trusses in the top still are different from the bottom still.  The video is too blurry to identify them.
> 
> Where is the image of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?
> 
> Where are the official plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a fucking clue about anything?
> the distance of the shots from the outer walls is why the spacing looks different, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> also the angle..... and the lense of the camera.
> 
> for instance, the more you look at an angle through the windows the thinner the windows appear and the thicker the columns would appear. if you were to look at the windows from an 80 degree angle you probably would only see columns.... much like on the right side of this picture. you see nothing but columnss but you know windows are there because of the light shining through onto the floor and the columns are very bright.
Click to expand...


Your frame of video does not prove steel core columns anyway.  This image is definately not the Twins.  The column is too wide for the space between them.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a fucking clue about anything?
> the distance of the shots from the outer walls is why the spacing looks different, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the angle..... and the lense of the camera.
> 
> for instance, the more you look at an angle through the windows the thinner the windows appear and the thicker the columns would appear. if you were to look at the windows from an 80 degree angle you probably would only see columns.... much like on the right side of this picture. you see nothing but columnss but you know windows are there because of the light shining through onto the floor and the columns are very bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your frame of video does not prove steel core columns anyway.  This image is definately not the Twins.  The column is too wide for the space between them.
Click to expand...


you are wrong. prove your claims.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> also the angle..... and the lense of the camera.
> 
> for instance, the more you look at an angle through the windows the thinner the windows appear and the thicker the columns would appear. if you were to look at the windows from an 80 degree angle you probably would only see columns.... much like on the right side of this picture. you see nothing but columnss but you know windows are there because of the light shining through onto the floor and the columns are very bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your frame of video does not prove steel core columns anyway.  This image is definately not the Twins.  The column is too wide for the space between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are wrong. prove your claims.
Click to expand...


This is one of the Twins,






]

And the columns are too narrow to be the buildings in the images in question.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is one of the Twins,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> And the columns are too narrow to be the buildings in the images in question.



the columns arent too narrow. where is your proof to back that up? once again you are just making shit up.

these images are of the WTC towers. your denials are absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is one of the Twins,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> And the columns are too narrow to be the buildings in the images in question.


hey dipshit, where is your concrete in THAT photo?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Twins,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> And the columns are too narrow to be the buildings in the images in question.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, where is your concrete in THAT photo?
Click to expand...


The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.

guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the Twins,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> And the columns are too narrow to be the buildings in the images in question.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, where is your concrete in THAT photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT

why do you lie so much??
concrete goes up FIRST


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, where is your concrete in THAT photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> why do you lie so much??
> concrete goes up FIRST
Click to expand...


Lying moron agents supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason.  

WTC 7 was rebuilt with a concrete core.

STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center

Having chosen the system, Tishman Construction compared the pros and cons of constructing either the concrete core or structural steel first. An additional factor to be considered, as noted by Allan Paull, was the fact that the labor union in New York City does not allow concrete construction to be performed above steel workers. The steel-first approach was chosen based on the following advantages: expedited construction of the mechanical/electrical work, simplified building hoist, simplified crane logistics, expedited curtain wall construction, and a reduced overall construction schedule and cost.
​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT
> 
> why do you lie so much??
> concrete goes up FIRST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying moron agents supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason.
> 
> WTC 7 was rebuilt with a concrete core.
> 
> STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center
> 
> Having chosen the system, Tishman Construction compared the pros and cons of constructing either the concrete core or structural steel first. An additional factor to be considered, as noted by Allan Paull, was the fact that the labor union in New York City does not allow concrete construction to be performed above steel workers. The steel-first approach was chosen based on the following advantages: expedited construction of the mechanical/electrical work, simplified building hoist, simplified crane logistics, expedited curtain wall construction, and a reduced overall construction schedule and cost.
> ​
Click to expand...

fuck off you disgusting deadbeat
pay your fucking child support

and, dipshit, the steel first approach is the way it was done
and thats talking about the NEW buildings, not the OLD
you have to have the STEEL up before you can pour concrete around it
you are a fucking delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​



where is your proof to back that up? or are you just making shit up as you go along again?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof to back that up? or are you just making shit up as you go along again?
Click to expand...


Seeing as you have never offered verifiable evidence for steel core columns in the core area, if I assert something like that, which actually fits the photographic evidence, what is left of it, it don't mean much.

However, the fact you cannot produce a single mage from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area, is incriminating IF the allegations are misprision of treason.


----------



## slackjawed

yawn.......


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof to back that up? or are you just making shit up as you go along again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing as you have never offered verifiable evidence for steel core columns in the core area, if I assert something like that, which actually fits the photographic evidence, what is left of it, it don't mean much.
> 
> However, the fact you cannot produce a single mage from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area, is incriminating IF the allegations are misprision of treason.
Click to expand...

yeah, all those photos of a steel core are not evidence
in your fucking delusional world


----------



## slackjawed

This picture wasn't altered either, this is real.

You know how they say everything is bigger in TX, well, it's true.
I took this picture in Dallas.........at a 7/11, yep, it's real.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof to back that up? or are you just making shit up as you go along again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing as you have never offered verifiable evidence for steel core columns in the core area, if I assert something like that, which actually fits the photographic evidence, what is left of it, it don't mean much.
> 
> However, the fact you cannot produce a single mage from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area, is incriminating IF the allegations are misprision of treason.
Click to expand...


steel core on 9/11






so where's your concrete core construction pictures?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents including 6000 files of photos, while the courts protect their hiding​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof to back that up? or are you just making shit up as you go along again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing as you have never offered verifiable evidence for steel core columns in the core area, if I assert something like that, which actually fits the photographic evidence, what is left of it, it don't mean much.
> 
> However, the fact you cannot produce a single mage from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area, is incriminating IF the allegations are misprision of treason.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof to back that up? or are you just making shit up as you go along again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as you have never offered verifiable evidence for steel core columns in the core area, if I assert something like that, which actually fits the photographic evidence, what is left of it, it don't mean much.
> 
> However, the fact you cannot produce a single mage from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area, is incriminating IF the allegations are misprision of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

shows as much steel as any of his pics show concrete


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof to back that up? or are you just making shit up as you go along again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as you have never offered verifiable evidence for steel core columns in the core area, if I assert something like that, which actually fits the photographic evidence, what is left of it, it don't mean much.
> 
> However, the fact you cannot produce a single image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area, is incriminating IF the allegations are misprision of treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> steel core on 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so where's your concrete core construction pictures?
Click to expand...


Of course you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding

_Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
And doing so serves the interests of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.

Congratulations agent.  You are now more obviously serving treasonus concealment than ever before.

Concrete is shown in the core when it counts, on 9-11 when the strength of everything is tested.  What was in the core, elevator guide rail support steel was obviously not strong enough to stand on its own.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Of course you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> _Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
> And doing so serves the interests of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Congratulations agent.  You are now more obviously serving treasonus concealment than ever before.
> 
> Concrete is shown in the core when it counts, on 9-11 when the strength of everything is tested.  What was in the core, elevator guide rail support steel was obviously not strong enough to stand on its own.



where is your proof that guliani's files have anything to do with a "concrete core"?? where is your proof that they have construction pictures, jackass?

you have never shown one picture of a concrete core. not one.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> _Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
> And doing so serves the interests of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Congratulations agent.  You are now more obviously serving treasonus concealment than ever before.
> 
> Concrete is shown in the core when it counts, on 9-11 when the strength of everything is tested.  What was in the core, elevator guide rail support steel was obviously not strong enough to stand on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that guliani's files have anything to do with a "concrete core"?? where is your proof that they have construction pictures, jackass?
> 
> you have never shown one picture of a concrete core. not one.
Click to expand...

hell, i even gave him links to books that were published in the 70's so he could buy them and scan the photos of the concrete he is so certain is there


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> _Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
> And doing so serves the interests of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Congratulations agent.  You are now more obviously serving treasonus concealment than ever before.
> 
> Concrete is shown in the core when it counts, on 9-11 when the strength of everything is tested.  What was in the core, elevator guide rail support steel was obviously not strong enough to stand on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that guliani's files have anything to do with a "concrete core"?? where is your proof that they have construction pictures, jackass?
> 
> you have never shown one picture of a concrete core. not one.
Click to expand...


That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.

Again you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding

_Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
6,000 files of photographs.  Could be 20,000 photos easily.  People should notice you don't have images of WTC 1, 3 stories off the ground.  The reason why is WTC 1 concrete core was cast with free standing forms until the third floor.  So all thos photos would show was forms of concrete.

People should notice you do not have one image showing diagonal bracing in the core area.  No gusset plates are shown as well.

You have never explained how the hallways and elevator openings existed with all the diagonal braces in the core that are needed.

I know that there were no steel core columns in the core.  The vertical steel that was in the core was elevator guide rail support steel and the concrete core is what supported it.  The core was a concrete tube.


----------



## Fizz

still waiting for proof of this claim. or are you just making shit up again?




Christophera said:


> The steel went up to 7 floors over the top of the concrete in WTC 1 and perhaps as many as 12 floors in WTC 2.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that guliani's files have anything to do with a "concrete core"?? where is your proof that they have construction pictures, jackass?
> 
> you have never shown one picture of a concrete core. not one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> Again you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> _Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
> 6,000 files of photographs.  Could be 20,000 photos easily.  People should notice you don't have images of WTC 1, 3 stories off the ground.  The reason why is WTC 1 concrete core was cast with free standing forms until the third floor.  So all thos photos would show was forms of concrete.
> 
> People should notice you do not have one image showing diagonal bracing in the core area.  No gusset plates are shown as well.
> 
> You have never explained how the hallways and elevator openings existed with all the diagonal braces in the core that are needed.
> 
> I know that there were no steel core columns in the core.  The vertical steel that was in the core was elevator guide rail support steel and the concrete core is what supported it.  The core was a concrete tube.
Click to expand...


you are talking out your ass again. once again i ask you what proof you have that guliani's files had pictures of a concrete core? you are simply making that up. for all you you know they could be pictures of his dog!! you have no proof. you never do!!! 

once again you make the "elevator guide rail support steel" claim and still can not provide any proof of where you are getting this from. where is your proof that its elevator guide rail support?

you continually just make shit up without any proof at all. you are a proven liar and criminal.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that guliani's files have anything to do with a "concrete core"?? where is your proof that they have construction pictures, jackass?
> 
> you have never shown one picture of a concrete core. not one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> Again you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> _Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
> 6,000 files of photographs.  Could be 20,000 photos easily.  People should notice you don't have images of WTC 1, 3 stories off the ground.  The reason why is WTC 1 concrete core was cast with free standing forms until the third floor.  So all thos photos would show was forms of concrete.
> 
> People should notice you do not have one image showing diagonal bracing in the core area.  No gusset plates are shown as well.
> 
> You have never explained how the hallways and elevator openings existed with all the diagonal braces in the core that are needed.
> 
> I know that there were no steel core columns in the core.  The vertical steel that was in the core was elevator guide rail support steel and the concrete core is what supported it.  The core was a concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are talking out your ass again. once again i ask you what proof you have that guliani's files had pictures of a concrete core? you are simply making that up. for all you you know they could be pictures of his dog!! you have no proof. you never do!!!
Click to expand...


The perps would want you to pretend you don't understand.

guliani took the NYC WTC files and there were 6,000 files of photos taken and what I've posted says that.  That is where the images of concrete will be found from construction.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> Again you refuse to notice that guiliani took them while the courts protect their hiding
> 
> _Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.​_
> 6,000 files of photographs.  Could be 20,000 photos easily.  People should notice you don't have images of WTC 1, 3 stories off the ground.  The reason why is WTC 1 concrete core was cast with free standing forms until the third floor.  So all thos photos would show was forms of concrete.
> 
> People should notice you do not have one image showing diagonal bracing in the core area.  No gusset plates are shown as well.
> 
> You have never explained how the hallways and elevator openings existed with all the diagonal braces in the core that are needed.
> 
> I know that there were no steel core columns in the core.  The vertical steel that was in the core was elevator guide rail support steel and the concrete core is what supported it.  The core was a concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are talking out your ass again. once again i ask you what proof you have that guliani's files had pictures of a concrete core? you are simply making that up. for all you you know they could be pictures of his dog!! you have no proof. you never do!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perps would want you to pretend you don't understand.
> 
> guliani took the NYC WTC files and there were 6,000 files of photos taken and what I've posted says that.  That is where the images of concrete will be found from construction.
Click to expand...

will you give up that bullshit "the perps" crap
you are fucking delusional


----------



## Dr Grump

Anybody who wastes their time posting on this thread is delusional (unless they are pointing out that fact)....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perps would want you to pretend you don't understand.
> 
> guliani took the NYC WTC files and there were 6,000 files of photos taken and what I've posted says that.  That is where the images of concrete will be found from construction.


i'm not pretending i dont understand. i understand that you are assuming there are pictures of a concrete core and you have absolutely no reason to believe that. what is your proof these pictures and files contain what you claim?

you are simply making shit up.


----------



## Fizz

Dr Grump said:


> Anybody who wastes their time posting on this thread is delusional (unless they are pointing out that fact)....



i'm having fun. never in my wildest dreams would i be able to create a hoax this complex with absolutely no proof of anything. its fascinating.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA said the core looked like this.







Then on 9-11 this is seen as the core of WTC 2.






No resemblence.  BIG LIE!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> FEMA said the core looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11 this is seen as the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No resemblence.  BIG LIE!



holy fuck!! you are a complete jackass!!! you think that the simple FEMA drawings need to show every detail such as the gypsum that covered the core?!! 

the FEMA drawing doesnt show the elevators either, moron. its not the blueprints. its a simple drawing.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA said the core looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on 9-11 this is seen as the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No resemblence.  BIG LIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck!! you are a complete jackass!!! you think that the simple FEMA drawings need to show every detail such as the gypsum that covered the core?!!
> 
> the FEMA drawing doesnt show the elevators either, moron. its not the blueprints. its a simple drawing.
Click to expand...

only the delusional think the two images are contradictory


----------



## Christophera

Wishful thinking traitor.

*Where is the image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wishful thinking traitor.
> 
> *Where is the image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*



what exactly dont you understand about this?

there are steel columns in only two places..... the perimeter columns and the core columns.

this picture is of the core columns. its a picture of the steel core on 9/11 just like you keep asking for and we keep showing you. unless you are trying to claim these are perimeter columns whats the fucking problem with you asking the same fucking question over and over again.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking traitor.
> 
> *Where is the image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly dont you understand about this?
> 
> there are steel columns in only two places..... the perimeter columns and the core columns.
> 
> this picture is of the core columns. its a picture of the steel core on 9/11 just like you keep asking for and we keep showing you. unless you are trying to claim these are perimeter columns whats the fucking problem with you asking the same fucking question over and over again.
Click to expand...


yup, the loon keeps asking, keeps getting, and only asks again, claiming the opposite.

The circular logic proves this one is not interested in truth, only propaganda.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking traitor.
> 
> *Where is the image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly dont you understand about this?
> 
> there are steel columns in only two places..... the perimeter columns and the core columns.
> 
> this picture is of the core columns. its a picture of the steel core on 9/11 just like you keep asking for and we keep showing you. unless you are trying to claim these are perimeter columns whats the fucking problem with you asking the same fucking question over and over again.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  You are misrepresenting and concealing treason.

That photo establishes that the spire is the north end of the west framed wall.  That wall is what held up the inside edge of the floor panels.  It is NOT periemter wall.

This image shows the spire to be outside the concrete core wall.






The perimeter wall below is what is behind the remnant of the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.






Much narrower spaces between columns.  Smaller columns.


----------



## froggy

9-11 Research: The Core Structures    Construction photographs show that the core columns were connected to each other at each floor by large square girders and I-beams about two feet deep. The debris photograph below shows what appears to be one of the smaller core columns surrounded by perpendicular I-beams approximately three feet deep. In addition, the tops of core structures were further connected by the sloping beams of the hat truss structures.

Columns
The core columns were steel box-columns that were continuous for their entire height, going from their bedrock anchors in the sub-basements to near the towers' tops, where they transitioned to H-beams. Apparently the box columns, more than 1000 feet long, were built as the towers rose by welding together sections several stories tall. The sections were fabricated by mills in Japan that were uniquely equipped to produce the large pieces


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking traitor.
> 
> *Where is the image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly dont you understand about this?
> 
> there are steel columns in only two places..... the perimeter columns and the core columns.
> 
> this picture is of the core columns. its a picture of the steel core on 9/11 just like you keep asking for and we keep showing you. unless you are trying to claim these are perimeter columns whats the fucking problem with you asking the same fucking question over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  You are misrepresenting and concealing treason.
> 
> That photo establishes that the spire is the north end of the west framed wall.  That wall is what held up the inside edge of the floor panels.  It is NOT periemter wall.
> 
> This image shows the spire to be outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perimeter wall below is what is behind the remnant of the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much narrower spaces between columns.  Smaller columns.
Click to expand...


there was no concrete core for the spire to be outside of. the image is of the core columns on 9/11 that you keep asking for.

you have no pictures of a concrete core. 
you have no building plans for a concrete core.
you have no construction workers that say they worked in a concrete core.
every time you try to tell us where the concrete core supposedly was we show you pictures how that is impossible.

you got nothing!!

show proof. dont just make shit up that you cant back up. show proof of your claims. you claim the concrete core existed just inside the outer most core columns. where is your proof of this? you claim the concrete core was built as many as 12 stories below the steel structure being built. where is your proof of this? you claim guliani stole ALL pictures of a concrete core (an impossible task) and they are part of a lawsuit. where is your proof of this?

you are connecting dots that exist only in your head.

show proof.


----------



## Christophera

This one photo discounts that description.






It does so because it proves that but plates were used to join the steel in the core.  Not CORE COLUMNS, the vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.

The butt welded, 100% deep fillet welds were ONLY done on the steel surrounding the concrete core and those were called interior box columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking traitor.
> 
> *Where is the image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly dont you understand about this?
> 
> there are steel columns in only two places..... the perimeter columns and the core columns.
> 
> this picture is of the core columns. its a picture of the steel core on 9/11 just like you keep asking for and we keep showing you. unless you are trying to claim these are perimeter columns whats the fucking problem with you asking the same fucking question over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  You are misrepresenting and concealing treason.
> 
> That photo establishes that the spire is the north end of the west framed wall.  That wall is what held up the inside edge of the floor panels.  It is NOT periemter wall.
> 
> This image shows the spire to be outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perimeter wall below is what is behind the remnant of the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much narrower spaces between columns.  Smaller columns.
Click to expand...

hey, look at that perimeter wall in that bottom photo
looks AMAZINGLY like your "spire"


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly dont you understand about this?
> 
> there are steel columns in only two places..... the perimeter columns and the core columns.
> 
> this picture is of the core columns. its a picture of the steel core on 9/11 just like you keep asking for and we keep showing you. unless you are trying to claim these are perimeter columns whats the fucking problem with you asking the same fucking question over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  You are misrepresenting and concealing treason.
> 
> That photo establishes that the spire is the north end of the west framed wall.  That wall is what held up the inside edge of the floor panels.  It is NOT periemter wall.
> 
> This image shows the spire to be outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perimeter wall below is what is behind the remnant of the WTC 1 north concrete core wall at its base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much narrower spaces between columns.  Smaller columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, look at that perimeter wall in that bottom photo
> looks AMAZINGLY like your "spire"
Click to expand...


Yup, and look at all that bare steel.........


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This one photo discounts that description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does so because it proves that but plates were used to join the steel in the core.  Not CORE COLUMNS, the vertical steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> The butt welded, 100% deep fillet welds were ONLY done on the steel surrounding the concrete core and those were called interior box columns.



were is your documentation that these are "elevator guide rail supports"???!!!

i keep asking for your proof but you never show any.

here is more proof that you are talking out of your ass. what you claim are "butt plates" are used to connect the steel beams that connect the core columns. the actual core columns were WELDED. once again you are talking out of your ass and making shit up.


----------



## froggy

And guess who was in charge of upgrading security after 1993 garage bombing of WTC  One of several companies that won contracts for the upgrade was Securacom. The same company, with ties to George W. Bush and Marvin Bush, later won an $8.3 million contract for World Trade Center security. Well the plot thickens.


----------



## Fizz

froggy said:


> And guess who was in charge of upgrading security after 1993 garage bombing of WTC  One of several companies that won contracts for the upgrade was Securacom. The same company, with ties to George W. Bush and Marvin Bush, later won an $8.3 million contract for World Trade Center security. Well the plot thickens.



what plot?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who was in charge of upgrading security after 1993 garage bombing of WTC  One of several companies that won contracts for the upgrade was Securacom. The same company, with ties to George W. Bush and Marvin Bush, later won an $8.3 million contract for World Trade Center security. Well the plot thickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what plot?
Click to expand...

it would make a great movie, dont ya think?



well, at least several million youtube video


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much narrower spaces between columns.  Smaller columns.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, look at that perimeter wall in that bottom photo
> looks AMAZINGLY like your "spire"
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Look at the spacing between the interior box columns right of the spire.  About 20 feet.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Look at the spacing between the interior box columns right of the spire.  About 20 feet.



the spire IS the interior box columns.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who was in charge of upgrading security after 1993 garage bombing of WTC  One of several companies that won contracts for the upgrade was Securacom. The same company, with ties to George W. Bush and Marvin Bush, later won an $8.3 million contract for World Trade Center security. Well the plot thickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what plot?
Click to expand...


plot?


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Look at the spacing between the interior box columns right of the spire.  About 20 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spire IS the interior box columns.
Click to expand...


Dammit fizz, now you are trying to confuse him with the obvious!


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Look at the spacing between the interior box columns right of the spire.  About 20 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spire IS the interior box columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dammit fizz, now you are trying to confuse him with the obvious!
Click to expand...


Yep, not a core column.  

Then this is rebar.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the spire IS the interior box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit fizz, now you are trying to confuse him with the obvious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, not a core column.
> 
> Then this is rebar.
Click to expand...


NO no no you fucking delusional retard, it is the columns. There is no core shown in those pictures, the steel columns are what is sticking up in the air.

Holy goat shit, this is what you've been going on for all these years about?

Get some help before you hurt yourself dude............really!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the spire IS the interior box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit fizz, now you are trying to confuse him with the obvious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, not a core column.
> 
> Then this is rebar.
Click to expand...


same object. rebar.

you are delusional.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit fizz, now you are trying to confuse him with the obvious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, not a core column.
> 
> Then this is rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same object. rebar.
> 
> you are delusional.
Click to expand...


the upper image is rebar and the lower one shows the interior box columns silhouetted against the WTC 1 north concrete core wall.  The curves shape behind the wall is the concrete core wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, not a core column.
> 
> Then this is rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same object. rebar.
> 
> you are delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the upper image is rebar and the lower one shows the interior box columns silhouetted against the WTC 1 north concrete core wall.  The curves shape behind the wall is the concrete core wall.
Click to expand...

its the SAME FUCKING THING
only from a different angle and closer


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> its the SAME FUCKING THING
> only from a different angle and closer



No one is going to believe you are anything but an agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder with an answer like that,


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> its the SAME FUCKING THING
> only from a different angle and closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to believe you are anything but an agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder with an answer like that,
Click to expand...


every time you are proven wrong (which is very often) you start with the secret agent shit. how about just addressing the fact that you were caught bullshitting again and there is no rebar?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> its the SAME FUCKING THING
> only from a different angle and closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to believe you are anything but an agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder with an answer like that,
Click to expand...

yeah, given the choices 

DiveCon = secret agent
Christophera = totally fucking delusional moron

i wonder how THAT poll would come out


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> its the SAME FUCKING THING
> only from a different angle and closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to believe you are anything but an agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder with an answer like that,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> every time you are proven wrong (which is very often) you start with the secret agent shit. how about just addressing the fact that you were caught bullshitting again and there is no rebar?
Click to expand...

did you notice how he used different photos but from the SAME angle?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to believe you are anything but an agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder with an answer like that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every time you are proven wrong (which is very often) you start with the secret agent shit. how about just addressing the fact that you were caught bullshitting again and there is no rebar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you notice how he used different photos but from the SAME angle?
Click to expand...


It does not matter, both images of the interior box columns are totally different from the rebar and they both show 20 foot spacing between the interior box columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> every time you are proven wrong (which is very often) you start with the secret agent shit. how about just addressing the fact that you were caught bullshitting again and there is no rebar?
> 
> 
> 
> did you notice how he used different photos but from the SAME angle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not matter, both images of the interior box columns are totally different from the rebar and they both show 20 foot spacing between the interior box columns.
Click to expand...

either way you are still fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> they both show 20 foot spacing between the interior box columns.



proof please. 

(or are you making shit up again?)


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> they both show 20 foot spacing between the interior box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> (or are you making shit up again?)
Click to expand...


Its obvious.

Where are the official plans?  Look it up.

I can show a concrete core and that is all I need to do to win this argument which I've been winning for years now.


----------



## Fizz

no concrete core in your pcitures

not all the core columns were spaced the same so how do oyu know what core columns these were?

again, you simply are making shit up.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> no concrete core in your pcitures
> 
> not all the core columns were spaced the same so how do oyu know what core columns these were?
> 
> again, you simply are making shit up.


ROFLMAO he's been winning on the internets for years


----------



## froggy

slackjawed said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who was in charge of upgrading security after 1993 garage bombing of WTC  One of several companies that won contracts for the upgrade was Securacom. The same company, with ties to George W. Bush and Marvin Bush, later won an $8.3 million contract for World Trade Center security. Well the plot thickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what plot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> plot?
Click to expand...


Plot a literature term, a plot is all the events in a story particularly rendered toward the achievement of some particular artistic or emotional effect or general theme. An intricate, complicated plot is known as an imbroglio.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the spire IS the interior box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit fizz, now you are trying to confuse him with the obvious!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, not a core column.
> 
> Then this is rebar.
Click to expand...


It has to be based on this photo:





You say that no core columns used grillages. The photo above proves you wrong. All the columns used grillages, which makes your claim that those grillages are not sufficient for core columns, a bunch of crap.

How come in that photo you claim that light band area was where your core was placed and the light squares is where the core columns were?

HUGE mistakes in just one photo from you. The number of errors is increasing Chris. You're looking less and less credible with each post.

Errors based on your memory, blatant lies, constant changes to your theory, dimensional errors, incorrect photo analysis...

Where does it end?

You rank up there with Terral.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> You say that no core columns used grillages.



There were no core columns.  The elevator guide rail support steel used grillages.

If this is not true you will be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.

gumjobs history of evasion and deception of photoshopping.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2073715-post4280.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The elevator guide rail support steel used grillages.



where is your documentation on elevator guide rail supports. without any documentation to back it up this claim is just another instance of you talking out of your ass and making shit up.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There were no core columns.  The elevator guide rail support steel used grillages.



Impossible per this picture you supplied:






That photo contains all 6 column rows in the core. That's all there was on the short side. 6 column rows. That makes column rows 1 and 6 in the photo your outer ring of columns. But what's that you ask? Chris said the light patch just above those darker grillages was where the concrete core was supposed to be???? How is that possible? I thought the core columns were OUTSIDE the core!!!!????

Funny how you keep avoiding this fact. 

You're up against a wall now with no way out. How 'bout it Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that no core columns used grillages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no core columns.  The elevator guide rail support steel used grillages.
> 
> If this is not true you will be able to post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> gumjobs history of evasion and deception of photoshopping.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2073715-post4280.html
Click to expand...


See this next photo Chris?





Column on the left is a core column since it's outside where your core was supposed to be. There is your "photo of a core column".

Case closed. You lose yet again.


----------



## Christophera

And the core area to the right in your misrepresentation is *completely empty.* .  .  . agent.

Here is the concrete core wall of the WTC 1 on the west.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And the core area to the right in your misrepresentation is *completely empty.* .  .  . agent.
> 
> Here is the concrete core wall of the WTC 1 on the west.



Sorry dumbass. Your core was supposedly IN BETWEEN those two columns making the one on the left supoosedly OUTSIDE your caor and the one on the right INSIDE your core.

Proof of columns still standing INSIDE your core.


----------



## Fizz

there is even another column visible above the letter "e" of the word "inside" in the box "inside the core". that would also be inside the core, in your picture of course.

considering the entire spire is made up of column rows 700 and 800, which were the center rows of the steel core, the total number of columns that could possibly be outside chris's imaginary concrete core is two. that means all the other columns in this picture are definitely inside the core area that chris claims is empty.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> there is even another column visible above the letter "e" of the word "inside" in the box "inside the core". that would also be inside the core, in your picture of course.
> 
> considering the entire spire is made up of column rows 700 and 800, which were the center rows of the steel core, the total number of columns that could possibly be outside chris's imaginary concrete core is two. that means all the other columns in this picture are definitely inside the core area that chris claims is empty.



This image shows the spire outside the concrete core wall.






This image shows the very wide and regular spacing of the inner wall of the outer steel framework.






If you say they are core columns, where are they in this image showing vertical elements way too small to be structural steel?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is even another column visible above the letter "e" of the word "inside" in the box "inside the core". that would also be inside the core, in your picture of course.
> 
> considering the entire spire is made up of column rows 700 and 800, which were the center rows of the steel core, the total number of columns that could possibly be outside chris's imaginary concrete core is two. that means all the other columns in this picture are definitely inside the core area that chris claims is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows the spire outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows the very wide and regular spacing of the inner wall of the outer steel framework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say they are core columns, where are they in this image showing vertical elements way too small to be structural steel?
Click to expand...







Left column, outside supposed core. Right column, inside supposed core. There's your proof.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is even another column visible above the letter "e" of the word "inside" in the box "inside the core". that would also be inside the core, in your picture of course.
> 
> considering the entire spire is made up of column rows 700 and 800, which were the center rows of the steel core, the total number of columns that could possibly be outside chris's imaginary concrete core is two. that means all the other columns in this picture are definitely inside the core area that chris claims is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows the spire outside the concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows the very wide and regular spacing of the inner wall of the outer steel framework.
> 
> 
> 
> If you say they are core columns, where are they in this image showing vertical elements way too small to be structural steel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Left column, outside supposed core. Right column, inside supposed core. There's your proof.
Click to expand...

AKA NO CONCRETE CORE

christophera is just too much of a moronic dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> where are they in this image showing vertical elements way too small to be structural steel?



if you are saying the vertical columns are too small to be structural steel then let's see your proof.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are they in this image showing vertical elements way too small to be structural steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are saying the vertical columns are too small to be structural steel then let's see your proof.
Click to expand...


You blatantly misrepresent what I posted agent.

VERTICAL ELEMENTS

These vertical elements are rebar.






The spire is structural steel, much larger.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are they in this image showing vertical elements way too small to be structural steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are saying the vertical columns are too small to be structural steel then let's see your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You blatantly misrepresent what I posted agent.
> 
> VERTICAL ELEMENTS
> 
> These vertical elements are rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel, much larger.
Click to expand...


here is a wonderful detailed analysis showing that ALL the columns shown are steel core columns in the core area on 9/11.

just liked you asked for.

The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research

find any pics of your concrete core yet?


----------



## froggy

what has gov't done to ensure this will not happen again. now that unknown american cells are among us.


----------



## slackjawed

froggy said:


> what has gov't done to ensure this will not happen again. now that unknown american cells are among us.



.......if they are unknown, how is that you seem to know about them?


----------



## froggy

slackjawed said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> what has gov't done to ensure this will not happen again. now that unknown american cells are among us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......if they are unknown, how is that you seem to know about them?
Click to expand...


watch the news they've already found two. what about this one


----------



## slackjawed

froggy said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> what has gov't done to ensure this will not happen again. now that unknown american cells are among us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......if they are unknown, how is that you seem to know about them?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> watch the news they've already found two.
Click to expand...


Your not one are you? I wouldn't like that, I'm not-not me. I think 911insidenut might be though.


----------



## froggy

slackjawed said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......if they are unknown, how is that you seem to know about them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch the news they've already found two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not one are you? I wouldn't like that, I'm not-not me. I think 911insidenut might be though.
Click to expand...


Not me 100% all american.


----------



## Fizz

froggy said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> watch the news they've already found two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not one are you? I wouldn't like that, I'm not-not me. I think 911insidenut might be though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not me 100% all american.
Click to expand...


so was jihadjane


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not one are you? I wouldn't like that, I'm not-not me. I think 911insidenut might be though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me 100% all american.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so was jihadjane
Click to expand...


----------



## froggy

slackjawed said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me 100% all american.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so was jihadjane
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


She's apparently not 100%


----------



## slackjawed

froggy said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so was jihadjane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's apparently not 100%
Click to expand...


and your 100%? We have standards to adhere to you know........


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are they in this image showing vertical elements way too small to be structural steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are saying the vertical columns are too small to be structural steel then let's see your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You blatantly misrepresent what I posted agent.
> 
> VERTICAL ELEMENTS
> 
> These vertical elements are rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel, much larger.
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, those are two photos of the EXACT SAME THING


----------



## froggy

slackjawed said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's apparently not 100%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your 100%? We have standards to adhere to you know........
Click to expand...


Except the % from Switzerland and Ireland the rest is American Indian.


----------



## slackjawed

froggy said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's apparently not 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your 100%? We have standards to adhere to you know........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except the % from Switzerland and *Ireland* the rest is American Indian.
Click to expand...


IRA alert!!!!!!!


----------



## froggy

Hee Hee


----------



## slackjawed

froggy said:


> Hee Hee



so your not denying your an IRA sabetuer?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are saying the vertical columns are too small to be structural steel then let's see your proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You blatantly misrepresent what I posted agent.
> 
> VERTICAL ELEMENTS
> 
> These vertical elements are rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel, much larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dipshit, those are two photos of the EXACT SAME THING
Click to expand...


You just lost what ever credibility that was left and have proven you are an agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  You have also proven you are working against a lawful government in America and against the US Constitution.  Therefore you are a traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You blatantly misrepresent what I posted agent.
> 
> VERTICAL ELEMENTS
> 
> These vertical elements are rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel, much larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, those are two photos of the EXACT SAME THING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just lost what ever credibility that was left and have proven you are an agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  You have also proven you are working against a lawful government in America and against the US Constitution.  Therefore you are a traitor.
Click to expand...

i've lost nothing, you have proven you dont know what the fuck you are looking at

you can see from the surrounding buildings and the smoke/dust clouds that you are seeing the exact same thing at different points in time
and not different things


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, those are two photos of the EXACT SAME THING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost what ever credibility that was left and have proven you are an agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  You have also proven you are working against a lawful government in America and against the US Constitution.  Therefore you are a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've lost nothing, you have proven you dont know what the fuck you are looking at
> 
> you can see from the surrounding buildings and the smoke/dust clouds that you are seeing the exact same thing at different points in time
> and not different things
Click to expand...


yep. the bottom one is a few seconds before the top one.

which means that there was no rebar. there clearly isnt in the first picture. maybe chris is claiming a hypnotist placed the rebar in the second pic in lightning fast speed.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just lost what ever credibility that was left and have proven you are an agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  You have also proven you are working against a lawful government in America and against the US Constitution.  Therefore you are a traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> i've lost nothing, you have proven you dont know what the fuck you are looking at
> 
> you can see from the surrounding buildings and the smoke/dust clouds that you are seeing the exact same thing at different points in time
> and not different things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep. the bottom one is a few seconds before the top one.
Click to expand...

LOL and dipshits cant figure THAT out yet we should trust his analytical abilities for anything else


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You blatantly misrepresent what I posted agent.
> 
> VERTICAL ELEMENTS
> 
> These vertical elements are rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel, much larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, those are two photos of the EXACT SAME THING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just lost what ever credibility that was left and have proven you are an agent working to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  You have also proven you are working against a lawful government in America and against the US Constitution.  Therefore you are a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i've lost nothing, you have proven you dont know what the fuck you are looking at
> 
> you can see from the surrounding buildings and the smoke/dust clouds that you are seeing the exact same thing at different points in time
> and not different things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep. the bottom one is a few seconds before the top one.
> 
> which means that there was no rebar. there clearly isnt in the first picture. maybe chris is claiming a hypnotist placed the rebar in the second pic in lightning fast speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and dipshits cant figure THAT out yet we should trust his analytical abilities for anything else
Click to expand...


Gee, 2 for 1.  Niether agent interested in truth, niether willing to recognize violations of law enabling the deception.   Both removing the images that are the topic of discussion.  Both lying and working together to protect the secret methods of mass murder.

Looks like a conspiracy to protect a conspiracy to me.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep. the bottom one is a few seconds before the top one.
> 
> which means that there was no rebar. there clearly isnt in the first picture. maybe chris is claiming a hypnotist placed the rebar in the second pic in lightning fast speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL and dipshits cant figure THAT out yet we should trust his analytical abilities for anything else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, 2 for 1.  Niether agent interested in truth, niether willing to recognize violations of law enabling the deception.   Both removing the images that are the topic of discussion.  Both lying and working together to protect the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Looks like a conspiracy to protect a conspiracy to me.
Click to expand...

the images are removed because they have been seen in earlier posts, dipshit
why make everyone scroll past them once again


actually, dipshit, the forum software removed them
grow a fucking brain


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gee, 2 for 1.  Niether agent interested in truth, niether willing to recognize violations of law enabling the deception.   Both removing the images that are the topic of discussion.  Both lying and working together to protect the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Looks like a conspiracy to protect a conspiracy to me.



once again you are caught bullshitting and fabricating evidence. your only reply is "you agents are all against me" shit. 

we are still waiting for documentation supporting many of your claims. for instance, where is your documentation for "elevator guide rail support"?


----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaR3WO71j4]YouTube - JOHNNY RIVERS - Secret Agent Man 1966[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

anyone that missed it can follow this link

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104405-post4601.html

and see that christoFEARa is a moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> the images are removed because they have been seen in earlier posts, dipshit



There are very subtle aspects that will be noticed that show the 2 images ARE NOT the same object.

You are exposed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the images are removed because they have been seen in earlier posts, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are very subtle aspects that will be noticed that show the 2 images ARE NOT the same object.
> 
> You are exposed.
Click to expand...

except it is you that is exposed 

as a complete fucking moron that cant tell what he is looking at


----------



## Christophera

That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would have you say.

However, the Towers did have a concrete tubular core and images from 9-11 prove it while exposing the lie you support.

*REINFORCING RODS*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would have you say.
> 
> However, the Towers did have a concrete tubular core and images from 9-11 prove it while exposing the lie you support.
> 
> *REINFORCING RODS*


WRONG again, dipshit
that is steel core columns


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are saying the vertical columns are too small to be structural steel then let's see your proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You blatantly misrepresent what I posted agent.
> 
> VERTICAL ELEMENTS
> 
> These vertical elements are rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is structural steel, much larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dipshit, those are two photos of the EXACT SAME THING
Click to expand...

as proven right here
two photos from the exact same angle, but at different points in the time line, and dipshit says they are different things


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would have you say.
> 
> However, the Towers did have a concrete tubular core and images from 9-11 prove it while exposing the lie you support.
> 
> *REINFORCING RODS*



Hey Chris. I'm surprised you didn't comment on this photo:





Those two columns supposedly sandwiched your core right? That makes the column on left OUTSIDE your supposed core and the column on the right INSIDE the core.

There you have it. Proof of a core column, inside the core, still standing on 9/11, above ground. Just like you've been asking for.


----------



## Christophera

The outer elevator guide rail support steel was against the inside of the concrete wall.  It was not a core column.







Which is why ground zero had so few standing.  The red arrow marks one that appears to be held in position by the horizontal brace cast in concrete.  Few in that position stand.






The only full height box columns were the row on the left that were outside the core.  Green arrows indicate elevator guide rail support steel still standing.  Note that most are leaning badly.  No foundation.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The outer elevator guide rail support steel was against the inside of the concrete wall.  It was not a core column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why ground zero had so few standing.  The red arrow marks one that appears to be held in position by the horizontal brace cast in concrete.  Few in that position stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only full height box columns were the row on the left that were outside the core.  Green arrows indicate elevator guide rail support steel still standing.  Note that most are leaning badly.  No foundation.



for about the hundredth time...

WHERE IS YOUR PROOF OF "ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORT"???!!!

where is your documentation to back that up? you are simply making shit up again. you have nothing to back that up. its all a fantasy in your head.

what you claim are "elevator guide rail supports" are STEEL CORE COLUMNS.


----------



## Christophera

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]. . . Chris = Disinfo Moron . . .[/ame]

You have no evidence of steel core columns

You won't recognize violations of law depriving the public of thousands of photos AND the building plans.


See video at top related to your demands.

You serve the perps.


----------



## manu1959

anyone found the rebar cages....there should be pictures druing construction and post collapse of miles and miles of rebar.....

can't have a concrete core without rebar.....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> . . . Chris = Disinfo Moron . . .
> 
> You have no evidence of steel core columns
> 
> You won't recognize violations of law depriving the public of thousands of photos AND the building plans.
> 
> 
> See video at top related to your demands.
> 
> You serve the perps.



so is that your way of admitting you just made that shit up and there is no documentation to support your "elevator guide rail support steel"?


----------



## Christophera

manu1959 said:


> anyone found the rebar cages....there should be pictures druing construction and post collapse of miles and miles of rebar.....
> 
> can't have a concrete core without rebar.....



Anyone care about lawful government?

Can you recognize violations of law by governmental entities depriving the public of construction photos and building plans?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone found the rebar cages....there should be pictures druing construction and post collapse of miles and miles of rebar.....
> 
> can't have a concrete core without rebar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care about lawful government?
> 
> Can you recognize violations of law by governmental entities depriving the public of construction photos and building plans?
Click to expand...


well so far today by refusing to answer question and trying to change the subject we have established that you simply fabricated your claim of "elevator guide rail support steel" and also you have no proof of rebar.

we are getting someplace today!!

so do you have any pictures of a concrete core?

any building plans for a concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

You refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of thousands of construction photos and building plans.

NYCLU:

And you refuse to recognize evidence and logically use it.

The very fine vertical elements can only be rebar.






Butt plates CANNOT be used to join sections of "core columns".  Absolutely not strong enough.






Absolutely NO structural steel protrudes as it would have to IF there were steel core columns in the core.






You .  .  . absolutely support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of thousands of construction photos and building plans.



where is your proof that there were construction photos and building plans as part of what you claim was taken? once again you are just making shit up.

guiliani wasnt mayor when the towers were constructed.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of thousands of construction photos and building plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that there were construction photos and building plans as part of what you claim was taken? once again you are just making shit up.
> 
> guiliani wasnt mayor when the towers were constructed.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you refuse to recognize violations of law.

I'm going to bold it for you this time .  .  . agent assisting treason.

*Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*

ALL civic center documents contain ALL the buildings of the center building plans.  It is requirement for emergency services.

Of course the infiltrating, treasonous perpetrators would not want you to recognize such facts, so it is logical that you refuse to do so.

How come you haven't posted a link to official plans if you don't think they were taken?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of thousands of construction photos and building plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that there were construction photos and building plans as part of what you claim was taken? once again you are just making shit up.
> 
> guiliani wasnt mayor when the towers were constructed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you refuse to recognize violations of law.
> 
> I'm going to bold it for you this time .  .  . agent assisting treason.
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> ALL civic center documents contain ALL the buildings of the center building plans.  It is requirement for emergency services.
Click to expand...


what the fuck are you talking about?

what the fuck is the problem with you that you assume that any of the listed documents are  what you claim they are?

where does it say anything about building plans and blueprints? where does it say construction photos?

again, you are caught just making shit up.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is your proof that there were construction photos and building plans as part of what you claim was taken? once again you are just making shit up.
> 
> guiliani wasnt mayor when the towers were constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you refuse to recognize violations of law.
> 
> I'm going to bold it for you this time .  .  . agent assisting treason.
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> ALL civic center documents contain ALL the buildings of the center building plans.  It is requirement for emergency services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> what the fuck is the problem with you that you assume that any of the listed documents are  what you claim they are?
> 
> where does it say anything about building plans and blueprints? where does it say construction photos?
> 
> again, you are caught just making shit up.
Click to expand...


Of course you pretend you don't know what I'm talking about.  The perps would want agents to do that when confronted with facts and reason.

You pretend to forget, I work in civil engineering.  I KNOW what civic center documents must include.

Meanwhile this looks exactly like a concrete core would look after the exterior steel of a skyscraper was removed.






But this, what FEMA presents as the core of the Twins, DOES NOT look like what a steel core should look like.






Why haven't you posted a link to the source of official plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you refuse to recognize violations of law.
> 
> I'm going to bold it for you this time .  .  . agent assisting treason.
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> ALL civic center documents contain ALL the buildings of the center building plans.  It is requirement for emergency services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> what the fuck is the problem with you that you assume that any of the listed documents are  what you claim they are?
> 
> where does it say anything about building plans and blueprints? where does it say construction photos?
> 
> again, you are caught just making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you pretend you don't know what I'm talking about.  The perps would want agents to do that when confronted with facts and reason.
> 
> You pretend to forget, I work in civil engineering.  I KNOW what civic center documents must include.
> 
> Meanwhile this looks exactly like a concrete core would look after the exterior steel of a skyscraper was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this, what FEMA presents as the core of the Twins, DOES NOT look like what a steel core should look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted a link to the source of official plans.
Click to expand...

you still havent provided proof that that diagram of the WTC core was ALL they had or that it even came from FEMA
you are a totally delusional paranoid asswipe


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you refuse to recognize violations of law.
> 
> I'm going to bold it for you this time .  .  . agent assisting treason.
> 
> *Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*
> 
> ALL civic center documents contain ALL the buildings of the center building plans.  It is requirement for emergency services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> what the fuck is the problem with you that you assume that any of the listed documents are  what you claim they are?
> 
> where does it say anything about building plans and blueprints? where does it say construction photos?
> 
> again, you are caught just making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you pretend you don't know what I'm talking about.  The perps would want agents to do that when confronted with facts and reason.
> 
> You pretend to forget, I work in civil engineering.  I KNOW what civic center documents must include.
> 
> Meanwhile this looks exactly like a concrete core would look after the exterior steel of a skyscraper was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this, what FEMA presents as the core of the Twins, DOES NOT look like what a steel core should look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted a link to the source of official plans.
Click to expand...


you dont work at all, jackass. you make 9000 a year according to your own documents. the rest of the money you get to live is from your sister.

where are you getting the information now that these are "civic center documents" and even if they were how would you know they are all of them.

you are talking out of your ass and simply making shit up.

where is your proof that the FEMA drawing is not what a steel core should look like? again, you just make shit up.

where is your proof that the picture is EXACTLY what a concrete core should look like and not a steel core. again, you are just making shit up.

go back to your fantasy life of manchurian candidates and leave the victims and families of 9/11 alone. they dont need your stupid concrete core hoax. it exists only in your mind.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> you still havent provided proof that that diagram of the WTC core was ALL they had or that it even came from FEMA



You are the first to question that.  Everybody saw the first WTC report .  .  . it appears, except for you.

Can you provide a link to another diagram of the Twins core structure?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you still havent provided proof that that diagram of the WTC core was ALL they had or that it even came from FEMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the first to question that.  Everybody saw the first WTC report .  .  . it appears, except for you.
> 
> Can you provide a link to another diagram of the Twins core structure?
Click to expand...

i've done better than that
i gave you a link to the plans
only you keep insisting it never happened, like the paranoid delusional fucktard you are


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Can you provide a link to another diagram of the Twins core structure?



can you please provide documentation that the diagram is not correct?


----------



## Christophera

This proves it is not correct.  Documentation will be provided eventually.






Where is you link to another diagram?

Where is your link to the official building plans?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This proves it is not correct.  Documentation will be provided eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is you link to another diagram?
> 
> Where is your link to the official building plans?



that is exactly how the FEMA drawing would like if covered with gyspum and smoking and falling.

where did i say there was another diagram? why would i even need one if the one FEMA provided is correct? where did i say i had the official building plans? the plans were provided to FEMA by robertson. go read his website. he is under no obligation to release his hard earned work for free to you or me. you are barking up the wrong tree there, goofy.

so where is you pictures of a concrete core? why cant you ever show any concrete core, not even on 9/11??


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves it is not correct.  Documentation will be provided eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is you link to another diagram?
> 
> Where is your link to the official building plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is exactly how the FEMA drawing would like if covered with gyspum and smoking and falling.
Click to expand...


Do you see any fire?






That was seconds before.



Fizz said:


> where did i say there was another diagram?



You asked me to verify that the one I posted was from FEMA.  I allege that is the ONLY official depiction of any kind.  It seems I must be correct if you know of no other.



Fizz said:


> why would i even need one if the one FEMA provided is correct? where did i say i had the official building plans?



The one from FEMA is not correct and the images from 9-11 as well as other independently verified evidence prove it.



Fizz said:


> the plans were provided to FEMA by robertson. go read his website. he is under no obligation to release his hard earned work for free to you or me. you are barking up the wrong tree there, goofy.



Go read Newsweek on September 13, 2001 because 3,000 had just been killed and the engineer of record has HUGE liability so information provided to global publications WILL be correct.  Years later, any published data could be erroneous by coercion.



Fizz said:


> so where is you pictures of a concrete core? why cant you ever show any concrete core, not even on 9/11??



If what I have filed is correct,

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Then the perps would never logically allow you to admit that FEMA was wrong or the images from 9-11 and ground zero show concrete.

All is consistent with allegations of treason by deception and felony obstruction of justice.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves it is not correct.  Documentation will be provided eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is you link to another diagram?
> 
> Where is your link to the official building plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is exactly how the FEMA drawing would like if covered with gyspum and smoking and falling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you see any fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was seconds before.
Click to expand...

do you see any concrete core? 




Christophera said:


> You asked me to verify that the one I posted was from FEMA.  I allege that is the ONLY official depiction of any kind.  It seems I must be correct if you know of no other.
> 
> 
> 
> The one from FEMA is not correct and the images from 9-11 as well as other independently verified evidence prove it.


no jackass. i didnt ask you to prove it was from FEMA. i asked you to prove the FEMA drawing was not correct.

you have no independently verified evidence. you have NO EVIDENCE AT ALL!!!



Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the plans were provided to FEMA by robertson. go read his website. he is under no obligation to release his hard earned work for free to you or me. you are barking up the wrong tree there, goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read Newsweek on September 13, 2001 because 3,000 had just been killed and the engineer of record has HUGE liability so information provided to global publications WILL be correct.  Years later, any published data could be erroneous by coercion.
Click to expand...

you fucking moron. how many times are you going to claim robertson said what is clearly what the reporter is reporting in error.

robertson has no liability at all since he never said it. 

you coercion statement is absolutely hilarious. why would there be any coercion needed? its clear by the thousands of construction photos that the twins had a steel core. you cant find any proof of a concrete core other than handful of people making erroneous statements. how about finally providing some evidence of your claims?



Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so where is you pictures of a concrete core? why cant you ever show any concrete core, not even on 9/11??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what I have filed is correct,
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> Then the perps would never logically allow you to admit that FEMA was wrong or the images from 9-11 and ground zero show concrete.
> 
> All is consistent with allegations of treason by deception and felony obstruction of justice.
Click to expand...


if FEMA was wrong i would happily admit it. they arent as proven by ALL the evidence. not just some of the evidence..... but ALL THE EVIDENCE!!!


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Now for something more intelligent and interesting

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpoR_xlslLI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - ???????????????????[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2108940 said:
			
		

> Now for something more intelligent and interesting
> 
> YouTube - ???????????????????


well, at least shes cute
LOL


----------



## Fizz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## DiveCon

come on Fizz, you have posted that for him several times
he hasnt got it yet, what makes you think he will ever get it?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


>



That image does not look into the core.  That is the framework surrounding the concrete core.  This image shows it more clearly.  The wide spacing and floor beams identify the inner framed wall.






Aside from that, the rest of the images are all misrepresentations as well, and I've shown this to be the case many times.

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html

FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html

BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html

TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html

SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image does not look into the core.  That is the framework surrounding the concrete core.  This image shows it more clearly.  The wide spacing and floor beams identify the inner framed wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that, the rest of the images are all misrepresentation as well, and I've shown this to be the case many times.
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
Click to expand...


you are delusional. you saying there were Berkley errors doesnt make it true. you saying it is an "unknown structure" when its already been proven where it came from doesnt make it true.

you simply make shit up.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That image does not look into the core.  That is the framework surrounding the concrete core.  This image shows it more clearly.  The wide spacing and floor beams identify the inner framed wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that, the rest of the images are all misrepresentation as well, and I've shown this to be the case many times.
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are delusional. you saying there were Berkley errors doesnt make it true. you saying it is an "unknown structure" when its already been proven where it came from doesnt make it true.
> 
> you simply make shit up.
Click to expand...


04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
*Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.
*






This is how lies are exposed.  berkeley.edu says between a hollow steel core and FEMA says steel core columns.

Crap


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That image does not look into the core.  That is the framework surrounding the concrete core.  This image shows it more clearly.  The wide spacing and floor beams identify the inner framed wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that, the rest of the images are all misrepresentation as well, and I've shown this to be the case many times.
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are delusional. you saying there were Berkley errors doesnt make it true. you saying it is an "unknown structure" when its already been proven where it came from doesnt make it true.
> 
> you simply make shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> *Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how lies are exposed.  berkeley.edu says between a hollow steel core and FEMA says steel core columns.
> 
> Crap
Click to expand...

LOL you are too fucking stupid
hollow steel and what FEMA said is not in conflict


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is how lies are exposed.  berkeley.edu says between a hollow steel core and FEMA says steel core columns.
> 
> Crap



you are a jackass. its hollow because its NOT FILLED WITH CONCRETE!! 

you really are a moron. both fema and berkely are saying the same thing.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are delusional. you saying there were Berkley errors doesnt make it true. you saying it is an "unknown structure" when its already been proven where it came from doesnt make it true.
> 
> you simply make shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> *Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how lies are exposed.  berkeley.edu says between a hollow steel core and FEMA says steel core columns.
> 
> Crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hollow steel and what FEMA said is not in conflict
Click to expand...


Big conflict with each other and completely out of line with independent sources that have high authority.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
*Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
*It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.*

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

The WTC 2 concrete core.






A portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall toppling into the empty core area.






Rebar of the WTC 1 north and west wall surrounding the empty core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered
> *Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> This is how lies are exposed.  berkeley.edu says between a hollow steel core and FEMA says steel core columns.
> 
> Crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollow steel and what FEMA said is not in conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big conflict with each other and completely out of line with independent sources that have high authority.
> 
> MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> *Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> *It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.*
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> A portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebar of the WTC 1 north and west wall surrounding the empty core area.
Click to expand...

you are such a lying piece of shit


----------



## Fizz

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
> find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
> find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
> find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
> find any building plans for a concrete core?



I've been showing you the concrete core but you serve the perps so refuse to acknowledge it.

You cannot find official plans or we would see details of steel in the core all describing guide rail support steel.  You refuse to recognize that guiliani took the WTC documents

BTW, you didn't find any way to substantiate that the documents were returned after microfilming, so yuo've been nusted in yet one more lie.

The core FEMA describes and what berkely.edu describes are totally different.  Such a difference cannot exist in reality.  The evidence for a concrete core is much more consistent AND from independent sources.

The construction photos of concrete are gone because guiliani took the WTC documents but you serve the perps so refuse to acknowledge the fact.  Same for the plans.

*And you cannot post one image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11* while I have many of concrete walls surrounding the core in the disclosure presented to a judge.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Your spam has been exposed so much, it's worn out.

BERKLEY ERRORS 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *And you cannot post one image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11*


fucking LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
> find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
> find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
> find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
> find any building plans for a concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been showing you the concrete core but you serve the perps so refuse to acknowledge it.
Click to expand...

you havent shown even one picture of a concrete core. NOT ONE!!!! 



Christophera said:


> You cannot find official plans or we would see details of steel in the core all describing guide rail support steel.


no jackass. the only person calling anything "elevator support steel" is you. you lie. you simply made it up. its all in your delusional mind.



Christophera said:


> You refuse to recognize that guiliani took the WTC documents


 there was nothing illegal about him taking them and archiving them. they were all returned after being microfilmed. you refuse to acknowledge that.



Christophera said:


> BTW, you didn't find any way to substantiate that the documents were returned after microfilming, so yuo've been nusted in yet one more lie.


 article from USAtoday says they were all returned. what do you have?



Christophera said:


> The core FEMA describes and what berkely.edu describes are totally different.  Such a difference cannot exist in reality.  The evidnece for a concrete core is much more consistent AND from independent sources.


 no jackass. they are not totally different. they both describe the steel core.



Christophera said:


> The construction photos of concrete are gone because guiliani took the WTC documents but you serve the perps so refuse to acknowledge the fact.  Same for the plans.


again, you simply make shit up. where are you getting the information that the tower plans were part of what guiliani had archived and returned? where is you documentation to prove that the files contained construction pictures? why would a mayor have construction pictures from before he was in office? you are completely insane. 

provide documentation for your claims.



Christophera said:


> *And you cannot post one image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11* while I have many in the disclosure presented to a judge.


you post pictures of the steel core columns in the core area on 9/11 all the time. the fact that you claim we cant is not only funny but proves you are a completely delusional moron.



Christophera said:


> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


let me know how that all works out for you. 



Christophera said:


> Your spam has been exposed so much, it's worn out.


i'm going to keep posting proof that the core was steel every time you claim its concrete.



Christophera said:


> BERKLEY ERRORS 2
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/18978...//www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/



your only proof is your post claiming they are wrong!!!  linking to yourself isnt proof, jackass!!! 

for instance, the structure is not unknown. its the WTC towers. its from a documentary on building the towers!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> your only proof is your post claiming they are wrong!!!  linking to yourself isnt proof, jackass!!!



That is why I quote you in the posts and then prove you wrong.

Explain to us again how strong the drywall is and how it is fastened to the steel core columns so securely that hundreds of thousands of tons of steel wreckage can crash over it and maintain the uniform shape it has below with each core column uniformly covered.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your only proof is your post claiming they are wrong!!!  linking to yourself isnt proof, jackass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I quote you in the posts and then prove you wrong.
> 
> Explain to us again how strong the drywall is and how it is fastened to the steel core columns so securely that hundreds of thousands of tons of steel wreckage can crash over it and maintain the uniform shape it has below with each core column uniformly covered.
Click to expand...


please provide proof that hundreds of thousands of tons crashed over it. since the steel core went to the top of the building and the rest of the building is clearly gone before the core.... how can it possibly have crashed over it? did somebody pick up these hundreds of thousands of tons of steel wreckage and then drop them over the core again?

of course, your concrete core hoax claims the concrete was exploded and thats why the buildings came down but we can clearly see thats a lie. if this was a concrete core in your picture (it isnt because there was no concrete core) then how do you explain the building being gone and your concrete core still intact?

find any proof of a concrete core yet?
any building plans?
any construction photos?
any rebar?


----------



## Christophera

You have explained nothing and what you suggest is clearly in conflict with the quasi explanation of "pancake" and "hammer effect".

The steel core columns did not exist which is why NO ONE has ever posted an image of steel core columns inthe core area.  This image has the core area totally clear to a very low elevation and the core is EMPTY.






What is seen is clearly too small to be structural steel and can only be rebar with the slight arc it has .  .  . agent.


----------



## Fizz

those are steel core columns right there in your picture, jackass!!


----------



## 86DuDE

Feel that hate seething for those who wish to challenge the power of those who believe they are backed by a plurality of scientific opinion!


----------



## DiveCon

86DuDE said:


> Feel that hate seething for those who wish to challenge the power of those who believe they are backed by a plurality of scientific opinion!


wrong again, dipshit
it isnt hate
its disgust


----------



## 86DuDE

DiveCon said:


> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel that hate seething for those who wish to challenge the power of those who believe they are backed by a plurality of scientific opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, dipshit
> it isnt hate
> its disgust
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true believer. God forbid those who would challenge the official story right? How dare they!


----------



## DiveCon

86DuDE said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel that hate seething for those who wish to challenge the power of those who believe they are backed by a plurality of scientific opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, dipshit
> it isnt hate
> its disgust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true believer. God forbid those who would challenge the official story right? How dare they!
Click to expand...

challenge all you want
but dont bitch when you get the response you get


bw, you can stick your "true believer" BS up your ass


----------



## Christophera

86DuDE said:


> Feel that hate seething for those who wish to challenge the power of those who believe they are backed by a plurality of scientific opinion!



Yup, the perps HOPE the public behaves thus,







with a "peer group" as false shepards.

But no way.  We know.  FEMA deceived NIST.  The Twins had a concrete, tubular, rectangular core of shear wall construction.  In fact here is the west wall of the WTC 1 cocnrete core looking south at the broken end where the north wall was already downed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel that hate seething for those who wish to challenge the power of those who believe they are backed by a plurality of scientific opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the perps HOPE the public behaves thus,
> 
> 
> 
> with a "peer group" as false shepards.
> 
> But no way.  We know.  FEMA deceived NIST.  The Twins had a concrete, tubular, rectangular core of shear wall construction.  In fact here is the west wall of the WTC 1 cocnrete core looking south at the broken end where the north wall was already downed.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^ case in point of a dipshit that has been shown FACT after FACT and continues to believe his own lies


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmm, you posted no fact.

Here is a fact.  This is exactly what the concrete core of WTC 2 concrete core should look like on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, you posted no fact.
> 
> Here is a fact.  This is exactly what the concrete core of WTC 2 concrete core should look like on 9-11.


you post proof that you don't know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> But no way.  We know.  FEMA deceived NIST.  The Twins had a concrete, tubular, rectangular core of shear wall construction.  In fact here is the west wall of the WTC 1 cocnrete core looking south at the broken end where the north wall was already downed.



the picture you show has no concrete core in it, jackass. the spire is not the west wall. its columns rows 700 and 800 of the steel core. the core you claim doesnt even exist yet you show pictures of it. 

a pic is worth a thousand words. got any pics of a concrete core?

find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But no way.  We know.  FEMA deceived NIST.  The Twins had a concrete, tubular, rectangular core of shear wall construction.  In fact here is the west wall of the WTC 1 cocnrete core looking south at the broken end where the north wall was already downed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the picture you show has no concrete core in it, jackass. the spire is not the west wall.
Click to expand...


Not the spire, the mass to the left of it is the end view of a concrete wall.



Your spam has been completely exposed as misrepresentations.  Over and over.

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html

FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html

BERKLEY ERRORS/INCONSISTENCY
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html

SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your spam has been completely exposed as misrepresentations.  Over and over.
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS/INCONSISTENCY
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html



i hope people actually do check your links because it will showwhat a lying sack of shit you really are. there is nothing wrong with any of the evidence and you claiming there is just shows what a delusional moron you are.

find any pics of a concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


>



The column width and spacing proportions is totally wrong in the above.






Why haven't you posted an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area yet?

Notice in the lower image that there are NO DIAGONAL BRACES.

Please post an image of the needed diagonal bracing or intersections with columns from ground zero to substantiate your assertion.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The column width and spacing proportions is totally wrong in the above.
Click to expand...

where is your proof of your claim it is wrong?

once again, you are simply making shit up.

anybody can look at the available pictures of the WTC and see it is actually the wtc.





Christophera said:


> Why haven't you posted an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area yet?
> 
> Notice in the lower image that there are NO DIAGONAL BRACES.
> 
> Please post an image of the needed diagonal bracing or intersections with columns from ground zero to substantiate your assertion.



who says there needs to be diagonal braces in the core? where is your documentation to back that up?

we show you pictures of the steel core all the time. you even post pictures of the steel core. you are just too fucking stupid to know what they are.

once again, you are simply making shit up.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The column width and spacing proportions is totally wrong in the above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area yet?
> 
> Notice in the lower image that there are NO DIAGONAL BRACES.
> 
> Please post an image of the needed diagonal bracing or intersections with columns from ground zero to substantiate your assertion.
Click to expand...

hey dipshit
where are the diagonal in YOUR pic?
and i dont see any concrete in that pic either


----------



## Fizz

another NY Times article saying there was no concrete core...

"So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. "

The Buildings - Why Trade Center Towers Stood, Then Fell - NYTimes.com


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> another NY Times article saying there was no concrete core...
> 
> "So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. "
> 
> The Buildings - Why Trade Center Towers Stood, Then Fell - NYTimes.com



That article is as confused as any, maybe moreso.  Here is some text from it.

_ So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. But the twin towers and other structures like them were set apart by a design that divided the load between the tightly spaced columns around the outside of the building and a smaller core of heavier beams at the center.
_

Completely inconsistent with what existed and erroneous in that the steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.  The steel in the core is much smaller that the box columns surrounding the core.


----------



## DiveCon

again, you show photos of STEEL COLUMNS and claim they are something they are NOT
and not a single hint of rebar, concrete forms or concrete
you are a fucking delusional dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> another NY Times article saying there was no concrete core...
> 
> "So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. "
> 
> The Buildings - Why Trade Center Towers Stood, Then Fell - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article is as confused as any, maybe moreso.  Here is some text from it.
> 
> _ So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. But the twin towers and other structures like them were set apart by a design that divided the load between the tightly spaced columns around the outside of the building and a smaller core of heavier beams at the center.
> _
> 
> Completely inconsistent with what existed and erroneous in that the steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.  The steel in the core is much smaller that the box columns surrounding the core.
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> again, you show photos of STEEL COLUMNS and claim they are something they are NOT
> and not a single hint of rebar, concrete forms or concrete
> you are a fucking delusional dipshit



Not steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel, and the photos prove it when showing butt plates.

This is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> another NY Times article saying there was no concrete core...
> 
> "So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. "
> 
> The Buildings - Why Trade Center Towers Stood, Then Fell - NYTimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That article is as confused as any, maybe moreso.  Here is some text from it.
> 
> _ So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. But the twin towers and other structures like them were set apart by a design that divided the load between the tightly spaced columns around the outside of the building and a smaller core of heavier beams at the center.
> _
> 
> Completely inconsistent with what existed and erroneous in that the steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.  The steel in the core is much smaller that the box columns surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you show photos of STEEL COLUMNS and claim they are something they are NOT
> and not a single hint of rebar, concrete forms or concrete
> you are a fucking delusional dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel, and the photos prove it when showing butt plates.
> 
> This is concrete.
Click to expand...

no, it isnt concrete, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That article is as confused as any, maybe moreso.  Here is some text from it.
> 
> _ So rather than the combination of concrete and steel structural members common today, he said, the towers would be held up by beams, columns, plates and trusses of pure steel. But the twin towers and other structures like them were set apart by a design that divided the load between the tightly spaced columns around the outside of the building and a smaller core of heavier beams at the center.
> _
> 
> Completely inconsistent with what existed and erroneous in that the steel in the core was elevator guide rail support steel.  The steel in the core is much smaller that the box columns surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you show photos of STEEL COLUMNS and claim they are something they are NOT
> and not a single hint of rebar, concrete forms or concrete
> you are a fucking delusional dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel, and the photos prove it when showing butt plates.
> 
> This is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isnt concrete, dipshit
Click to expand...


No steel core columns are seen.  Drywall would never have survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel, so you are logically wrong.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> Not steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel, and the photos prove it when showing butt plates.



what you are calling "butt plates" are the connections for the steel beams as shown below.

where is your documentation that these are "elevator guide rail supports"??!! 

you simply just make shit up.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No steel core columns are seen.  Drywall would never have survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel, so you are logically wrong.



here's the same thing from a better angle. the fact that you use a photo where you cant see what that structure is made out of shows what a piece of shit you are simply trying to promote a hoax instead of trying to show the truth. clearly the object is made of steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel, and the photos prove it when showing butt plates.
> 
> This is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, it isnt concrete, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No steel core columns are seen.  Drywall would never have survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel, so you are logically wrong.
Click to expand...

it wasnt DRYWALL, dipshit
it was 3" thick Gypsum wall planks
why do you continue to LIE so much


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, it isnt concrete, dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No steel core columns are seen.  Drywall would never have survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel, so you are logically wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt DRYWALL, dipshit
> it was 3" thick Gypsum wall planks
> why do you continue to LIE so much
Click to expand...


The engineer of record provided information to Newsweek, a globally published magazine 3 days after 9-11.

Why do you think you can pretend to be that dumb?

You never did find ONE image of the supposed steel cor columns.  The  FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns" in construction images.  

Oxford University identifies a concrete core.  This is independent.

Got image of steel core columns in core area on 9-11!  Got independent verifications?

If not, agent, the reverse of what you say is closer to truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No steel core columns are seen.  Drywall would never have survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel, so you are logically wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt DRYWALL, dipshit
> it was 3" thick Gypsum wall planks
> why do you continue to LIE so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The engineer of record provided information to Newsweek, a globally published magazine 3 days after 9-11.
> 
> Why do you think you can pretend to be that dumb?
> 
> You never did find ONE image of the supposed steel cor columns.  The  FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns" in construction images.
> 
> Oxford University identifies a concrete core.  This is independent.
> 
> Got image of steel core columns in core area on 9-11!  Got independent verifications?
> 
> If not, agent, the reverse of what you say is closer to truth.
Click to expand...

except he never said that, dipshit
hat was the reporters words and she was WRONG

and oxford university did NOT do as you claim
none of your claims are anything more than your own delusional rantings

and you have been shown MANY images from 9/11 showing STEEL core, yet you stay in your delusions


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt DRYWALL, dipshit
> it was 3" thick Gypsum wall planks
> why do you continue to LIE so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engineer of record provided information to Newsweek, a globally published magazine 3 days after 9-11.
> 
> Why do you think you can pretend to be that dumb?
> 
> You never did find ONE image of the supposed steel cor columns.  The  FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns" in construction images.
> 
> Oxford University identifies a concrete core.  This is independent.
> 
> Got image of steel core columns in core area on 9-11!  Got independent verifications?
> 
> If not, agent, the reverse of what you say is closer to truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except he never said that, dipshit
Click to expand...


The infiltrating perpetrators would want the public to believe that the reporter just made up the part about the "Steel exo-skeleton and reinforced concrete core" and published it 32 days after 9-11.

Certainly what happened is a phone call with Robertson that was recorded and she consolidated a more convoluted description so could not quote it.

It is also certain she emailed the text to Robertson to approve before publication.  But the perps would not want an agent to recognize anything logical like that after 3,000 lives are lost.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The engineer of record provided information to Newsweek, a globally published magazine 3 days after 9-11.
> 
> Why do you think you can pretend to be that dumb?
> 
> You never did find ONE image of the supposed steel cor columns.  The  FEMA deception misrepresents elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns" in construction images.
> 
> Oxford University identifies a concrete core.  This is independent.
> 
> Got image of steel core columns in core area on 9-11!  Got independent verifications?
> 
> If not, agent, the reverse of what you say is closer to truth.
> 
> 
> 
> except he never said that, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators would want the public to believe that the reporter just made up the part about the "Steel exo-skeleton and reinforced concrete core" and published it 32 days after 9-11.
> 
> Certainly what happened is a phone call with Robertson that was recorded and she consolidated a more convoluted description so could not quote it.
> 
> It is also certain she emailed the text to Robertson to approve before publication.  But the perps would not want an agent to recognize anything logical like that after 3,000 lives are lost.
Click to expand...

you would be assuming WRONG
you are a fucking ID-EOT


----------



## Christophera

Moron agent cannot define and does not know the original and true meaning of that word because IT is a idiot.

You are being informed of this fact so you can be told.  

Do you think you know?  

If you do, say so.  Then if you don't define EXACTLY the origin of the word, I WILL explain it to you.

But you must try first, and fail, which you will unless stannrodd or gamolon tells you.  They were ignorant as well.  JREF didn't know, which is why they honored me so deeply by demonstrating their total inadequacy and focusing only on ad hominem.

James Randi Educational Forum, 9-11 victory award​


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is also certain she emailed the text to Robertson to approve before publication.  But the perps would not want an agent to recognize anything logical like that after 3,000 lives are lost.



proof please.

or are you simply making up more shit? 

how do you know she emailed robertson to approve the publication?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Moron agent cannot define and does not know the original and true meaning of that word because IT is a idiot.
> 
> You are being informed of this fact so you can be told.
> 
> Do you think you know?
> 
> If you do, say so.  Then if you don't define EXACTLY the origin of the word, I WILL explain it to you.
> 
> But you must try first, and fail, which you will unless stannrodd or gamolon tells you.  They were ignorant as well.  JREF didn't know, which is why they honored me so deeply by demonstrating their total inadequacy and focusing only on ad hominem.
> 
> James Randi Educational Forum, 9-11 victory award​


we have TRIED to show you the facts, you refuse to accept them
at that point you become a fucking idiot worthy of nothing but ridicule
you've earned it by being a fucking idiot


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also certain she emailed the text to Robertson to approve before publication.  But the perps would not want an agent to recognize anything logical like that after 3,000 lives are lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> or are you simply making up more shit?
> 
> how do you know she emailed robertson to approve the publication?
Click to expand...

she didnt
he is lying, AGAIN


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also certain she emailed the text to Robertson to approve before publication.  But the perps would not want an agent to recognize anything logical like that after 3,000 lives are lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> or are you simply making up more shit?
> 
> how do you know she emailed robertson to approve the publication?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she didnt
> he is lying, AGAIN
Click to expand...


we should start a list of all the lies he has told and all the things he simply made up.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
> 
> or are you simply making up more shit?
> 
> how do you know she emailed robertson to approve the publication?
> 
> 
> 
> she didnt
> he is lying, AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we should start a list of all the lies he has told and all the things he simply made up.
Click to expand...

no reporter i have ever heard of sends a copy of their reports to the people they interview for approval
never has happened, never WOULD happen


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> she didnt
> he is lying, AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should start a list of all the lies he has told and all the things he simply made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no reporter i have ever heard of sends a copy of their reports to the people they interview for approval
> never has happened, never WOULD happen
Click to expand...


And none had interviewed the engineer of record of buildings that had suposedly collapsed killing 3,000 people.  It is absolutely unreasonable in the light of circumstance you fail to recognize. to not consider Robertsons September 13, 2001 article when Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 ALSO identifies a concrete core AND this is seen for the core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> we should start a list of all the lies he has told and all the things he simply made up.
> 
> 
> 
> no reporter i have ever heard of sends a copy of their reports to the people they interview for approval
> never has happened, never WOULD happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And none had interviewed the engineer of record of buildings that had suposedly collapsed killing 3,000 people.  It is absolutely unreasonable in the light of circumstance you fail to recognize. to not consider Robertsons September 13, 2001 article when Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 ALSO identifies a concrete core AND this is seen for the core of WTC 2.
Click to expand...

you are ASSuming
without any basis to do so
reporters do NOT submit their reports to those they interview 
PERIOD


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> you are ASSuming
> without any basis to do so
> reporters do NOT submit their reports to those they interview
> PERIOD



he's caught lying again!!


----------



## Christophera

Logically they, do.  Particularly when they are doing a story about an engineer of records for 2 towers that supposedly collapsed in 20 seconds total killing 3,000 people and the story has technical, strcutural details 2 days after 9-11 on September 13, 2001.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
*Leslie Robertson, Architect Of The World Trade Center Towers






Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a _reinforced concrete core,_ held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR][/FONT]



yep. thats what the reporter said. she was wrong. the buildings had a steel core. you show pictures of it all the time.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a _reinforced concrete core,_ held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. thats what the reporter said. she was wrong. the buildings had a steel core. you show pictures of it all the time.
Click to expand...


Well I'm right here, and I say you are wrong.  You have not linked to a recording of her saying such things you *lying agent* trying to keep methods of mass murder secret.






​


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a _reinforced concrete core,_ held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. thats what the reporter said. she was wrong. the buildings had a steel core. you show pictures of it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I'm right here, and I say you are wrong.  You have not linked to a recording of her saying such things you *lying agent* trying to keep methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


hahahahaha!! you are a jackass. you are the one claiming robertson said things he didnt say. WHERE IS YOUR RECORDING OF ROBERTSON?!!

HAHAHAHahahahaahaha!!! fucking moron.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep. thats what the reporter said. she was wrong. the buildings had a steel core. you show pictures of it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm right here, and I say you are wrong.  You have not linked to a recording of her saying such things you *lying agent* trying to keep methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahaha!! you are a jackass. you are the one claiming robertson said things he didnt say. WHERE IS YOUR RECORDING OF ROBERTSON?!!
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahaahaha!!! fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Because it is in Newsweek
 it is verifiable.  Nothing you do or say is.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha!! you are a jackass. you are the one claiming robertson said things he didnt say. WHERE IS YOUR RECORDING OF ROBERTSON?!!
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahaahaha!!! fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is in Newsweek
> it is verifiable.  Nothing you do or say is.
Click to expand...


and anyone can check your link and see it was the reporter saying it, not robertson. the reporter was wrong. newsweek pulled the article, which is why you must link to a web archive article. newsweek later publishes the correct info which is still available on their web site:
_"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. " _NEWSWEEK

you are a delusional moron.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha!! you are a jackass. you are the one claiming robertson said things he didnt say. WHERE IS YOUR RECORDING OF ROBERTSON?!!
> 
> HAHAHAHahahahaahaha!!! fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is in Newsweek
> it is verifiable.  Nothing you do or say is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and anyone can check your link and see it was the reporter saying it, not robertson. the reporter was wrong. newsweek pulled the article, which is why you must link to a web archive article. newsweek later publishes the correct info which is still available on their web site:
> _"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. " _NEWSWEEK
> 
> you are a delusional moron.
Click to expand...


The article was not pulled, it was archived after about 4 years.

Since then the misinformation got published and that is what your link is.  Do you realize how general and lack of specifics "steel core" is?  Weak.

Like you traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is in Newsweek
> it is verifiable.  Nothing you do or say is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone can check your link and see it was the reporter saying it, not robertson. the reporter was wrong. newsweek pulled the article, which is why you must link to a web archive article. newsweek later publishes the correct info which is still available on their web site:
> _"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. " _NEWSWEEK
> 
> you are a delusional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article was not pulled, it was archived after about 4 years.
> 
> Since then the misinformation got published and that is what your link is.  Do you realize how general and lack of specifics "steel core" is?  Weak.
> 
> Like you traitor.
Click to expand...

it was archived by an independent web archive site that will archive ANYTHING on the web regardless of its accuracy


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is in Newsweek
> it is verifiable.  Nothing you do or say is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone can check your link and see it was the reporter saying it, not robertson. the reporter was wrong. newsweek pulled the article, which is why you must link to a web archive article. newsweek later publishes the correct info which is still available on their web site:
> _"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. " _NEWSWEEK
> 
> you are a delusional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article was not pulled, it was archived after about 4 years.
> 
> Since then the misinformation got published and that is what your link is.  Do you realize how general and lack of specifics "steel core" is?  Weak.
> 
> Like you traitor.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAhahaha!!!! if it was not pulled then where is it? why isnt it on their site anymore like this article that says STEEL CORE?!! 
NEWSWEEK-May, 2002


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone can check your link and see it was the reporter saying it, not robertson. the reporter was wrong. newsweek pulled the article, which is why you must link to a web archive article. newsweek later publishes the correct info which is still available on their web site:
> _"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. " _NEWSWEEK
> 
> you are a delusional moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article was not pulled, it was archived after about 4 years.
> 
> Since then the misinformation got published and that is what your link is.  Do you realize how general and lack of specifics "steel core" is?  Weak.
> 
> Like you traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAhahaha!!!! if it was not pulled then where is it? why isnt it on their site anymore like this article that says STEEL CORE?!!
> NEWSWEEK-May, 2002
Click to expand...

he clearly thinks archive.org is somehow an official site for nothing but the truth

http://www.archive.org/about/about.php


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAhahaha!!!! if it was not pulled then where is it? why isnt it on their site anymore like this article that says STEEL CORE?!!
> NEWSWEEK-May, 2002
> 
> 
> 
> he clearly thinks archive.org is somehow an official site for nothing but the truth
> 
> Internet Archive: About IA
Click to expand...


i know. you can put anything in there and get what the page looked like in the past.
horseballs


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAhahaha!!!! if it was not pulled then where is it? why isnt it on their site anymore like this article that says STEEL CORE?!!
> NEWSWEEK-May, 2002
> 
> 
> 
> he clearly thinks archive.org is somehow an official site for nothing but the truth
> 
> Internet Archive: About IA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know. you can put anything in there and get what the page looked like in the past.
> horseballs
Click to expand...

just more proof of what an idiot he really is


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he clearly thinks archive.org is somehow an official site for nothing but the truth
> 
> Internet Archive: About IA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know. you can put anything in there and get what the page looked like in the past.
> horseballs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just more proof of what an idiot he really is
Click to expand...


In reality niether of you really know te meaning of the word.



DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron agent cannot define and does not know the original and true meaning of that word because IT is a idiot.
> 
> You are being informed of this fact so you can be told.
> 
> Do you think you know?
> 
> If you do, say so.  Then if you don't define EXACTLY the origin of the word, I WILL explain it to you.
> 
> But you must try first, and fail, which you will unless stannrodd or gamolon tells you.  They were ignorant as well.  JREF didn't know, which is why they honored me so deeply by demonstrating their total inadequacy and focusing only on ad hominem.
> 
> James Randi Educational Forum, 9-11 victory award​
> 
> 
> 
> we have TRIED to show you the facts, you refuse to accept them
> at that point you become a fucking idiot worthy of nothing but ridicule
> you've earned it by being a fucking idiot
Click to expand...


Its root orgin tells defines it, but you agents are such idiots you'll just continuing to use the word without knowing what it means.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know. you can put anything in there and get what the page looked like in the past.
> horseballs
> 
> 
> 
> just more proof of what an idiot he really is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In reality niether of you really know te meaning of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron agent cannot define and does not know the original and true meaning of that word because IT is a idiot.
> 
> You are being informed of this fact so you can be told.
> 
> Do you think you know?
> 
> If you do, say so.  Then if you don't define EXACTLY the origin of the word, I WILL explain it to you.
> 
> But you must try first, and fail, which you will unless stannrodd or gamolon tells you.  They were ignorant as well.  JREF didn't know, which is why they honored me so deeply by demonstrating their total inadequacy and focusing only on ad hominem.
> 
> James Randi Educational Forum, 9-11 victory award​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have TRIED to show you the facts, you refuse to accept them
> at that point you become a fucking idiot worthy of nothing but ridicule
> you've earned it by being a fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its root orgin tells defines it, but you agents are such idiots you'll just continuing to use the word without knowing what it means.
Click to expand...

you have proven you are a fucking moronic dipshit so many times, you might as well try and find another message board that hasnt already banned you as everyone here already knows you are delusional


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just more proof of what an idiot he really is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality niether of you really know te meaning of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have TRIED to show you the facts, you refuse to accept them
> at that point you become a fucking idiot worthy of nothing but ridicule
> you've earned it by being a fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its root orgin tells defines it, but you agents are such idiots you'll just continuing to use the word without knowing what it means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have proven you are a fucking moronic dipshit so many times, you might as well try and find another message board that hasnt already banned you as everyone here already knows you are delusional
Click to expand...


Glad you can admit the dot com is so owned by the infiltrators that simple free speech on engineering matters is not allowed.

Psyops

You still have not shown you know the meaning of the word "idiot", .  .  . you idiot.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In reality niether of you really know te meaning of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> Its root orgin tells defines it, but you agents are such idiots you'll just continuing to use the word without knowing what it means.
> 
> 
> 
> you have proven you are a fucking moronic dipshit so many times, you might as well try and find another message board that hasnt already banned you as everyone here already knows you are delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you can admit the dot com is so owned by the infiltrators that simple free speech on engineering matters is not allowed.
> 
> Psyops
> 
> You still have not shown you know the meaning of the word "idiot", .  .  . you idiot.
Click to expand...

you clearly dont know the meaning of free speech, dipshit
since most dot coms are PRIVATELY owned, they can and do control what can and can not be posted on them
you are proof that you really should be required to take a class in general civics and internet technology to be allowed to actually USE the internet


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have proven you are a fucking moronic dipshit so many times, you might as well try and find another message board that hasnt already banned you as everyone here already knows you are delusional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you can admit the dot com is so owned by the infiltrators that simple free speech on engineering matters is not allowed.
> 
> Psyops
> 
> You still have not shown you know the meaning of the word "idiot", .  .  . you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you clearly dont know the meaning of free speech, dipshit
> since most dot coms are PRIVATELY owned, they can and do control what can and can not be posted on them
> you are proof that you really should be required to take a class in general civics and internet technology to be allowed to actually USE the internet
Click to expand...


The opposite of what agents say is most often true.

Rather than *abuse* the internet as your team of disinfo agents does conducting misprision of treason.

I actually use the internet and have placed independently verified evidence there.  Unlike yourself and your team of traitors who do not even have a web site compiling your misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.

I expose the FEMA deception completely with extensive evidence and links like all my pages.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Glad you can admit the dot com is so owned by the infiltrators that simple free speech on engineering matters is not allowed.
> 
> Psyops



you are a paranoid schizophrenic. there is no psyops. there is no infiltrators. there is no restriction of free speech by dot coms or whatever-the-fuck you are talking about.

there is you saying stupid, paranoid shit and us telling you what a fucking moron you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you can admit the dot com is so owned by the infiltrators that simple free speech on engineering matters is not allowed.
> 
> Psyops
> 
> You still have not shown you know the meaning of the word "idiot", .  .  . you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly dont know the meaning of free speech, dipshit
> since most dot coms are PRIVATELY owned, they can and do control what can and can not be posted on them
> you are proof that you really should be required to take a class in general civics and internet technology to be allowed to actually USE the internet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The opposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Rather than *abuse* the internet as your team of disinfo agents does conducting misprision of treason.
> 
> I actually use the internet and have placed independently verified evidence there.  Unlike yourself and your team of traitors who do not even have a web site compiling your misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.
> 
> I expose the FEMA deception completely with extensive evidence and links like all my pages.
Click to expand...

it is YOU that is abusing the internet 

to spread your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly dont know the meaning of free speech, dipshit
> since most dot coms are PRIVATELY owned, they can and do control what can and can not be posted on them
> you are proof that you really should be required to take a class in general civics and internet technology to be allowed to actually USE the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Rather than *abuse* the internet as your team of disinfo agents does conducting misprision of treason.
> 
> I actually use the internet and have placed independently verified evidence there.  Unlike yourself and your team of traitors who do not even have a web site compiling your misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.
> 
> I expose the FEMA deception completely with extensive evidence and links like all my pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is YOU that is abusing the internet
> 
> to spread your paranoid delusions
Click to expand...


The logical problem with your assertion is that you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

There are many images from 9-11 that show the core area on 9-11 and they all show an empty core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The logical problem with your assertion is that you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> There are many images from 9-11 that show the core area on 9-11 and they all show an empty core.



here are steel core columns in the core area on 9/11

unless you are claiming you can't see these columns then even you can see its not empty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Rather than *abuse* the internet as your team of disinfo agents does conducting misprision of treason.
> 
> I actually use the internet and have placed independently verified evidence there.  Unlike yourself and your team of traitors who do not even have a web site compiling your misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.
> 
> I expose the FEMA deception completely with extensive evidence and links like all my pages.
> 
> 
> 
> it is YOU that is abusing the internet
> 
> to spread your paranoid delusions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The logical problem with your assertion is that you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> There are many images from 9-11 that show the core area on 9-11 and they all show an empty core.
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, YOU have posted images of the steel core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is YOU that is abusing the internet
> 
> to spread your paranoid delusions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logical problem with your assertion is that you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> There are many images from 9-11 that show the core area on 9-11 and they all show an empty core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dipshit, YOU have posted images of the steel core
Click to expand...


That is a lie.  I've posted images of the empty core,






and that is all you can post and if this is not true, post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the ore area on 9-11.


----------



## Tariq

The Twin Towers were built on a foundation of "sand" as is the charactor of the American people.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The logical problem with your assertion is that you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> There are many images from 9-11 that show the core area on 9-11 and they all show an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, YOU have posted images of the steel core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  I've posted images of the empty core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is all you can post and if this is not true, post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the ore area on 9-11.
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, that photo shows STEEL CORE


----------



## Fizz

well this should be interesting. lets see what type of delusional explanations the deadbeat dad can come up with for this one.

when checking on a graphic he routinely shows i noticed that the towers superimposed on the image are not in their correct place.

here is the image chris shows continually from his website:





the towers appear to be taken from this image i stumbled across which shows the towers from a different angle and therefore cant match up correctly.





so now that we know that his superimposed image isnt correct i decided to try to superimpose the towers over where the spire is located to see how everything lines up. the problem with this is that they need to be taken from the same angle. luckily, this photographer has posted several of his images from 9/11 and we can superimpose one of his images over the other. no more angle problems. here is the photographer's web site.
Aman's Home page

all the images i used come from this site. (except the ruler image)

i resized and superimposed part of this image:
http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/wtc-72_1_small.jpg

onto this image:
http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/wtc-43_1_small.jpg

to create this image. all the buildings line up exactly once the sizes of the photo are matched (due to his zooming in and out). zooming in and out also changes the light level going into the camera so as you can see the superimposed section has a slightly different color.






i then downloaded an image of a ruler, resized it so the marks match the corners of the towers and marked the center point.

as you can see, the steel spire was primarily the CENTER TWO ROWS OF STEEL CORE COLUMNS.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> well this should be interesting. lets see what type of delusional explanations the deadbeat dad can come up with for this one.
> 
> when checking on a graphic he routinely shows i noticed that the towers superimposed on the image are not in their correct place.
> 
> here is the image chris shows continually from his website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the towers appear to be taken from this image i stumbled across which shows the towers from a different angle and therefore cant match up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now that we know that his superimposed image isnt correct i decided to try to superimpose the towers over where the spire is located to see how everything lines up. the problem with this is that they need to be taken from the same angle. luckily, this photographer has posted several of his images from 9/11 and we can superimpose one of his images over the other. no more angle problems. here is the photographer's web site.
> Aman's Home page
> 
> all the images i used come from this site. (except the ruler image)
> 
> i resized and superimposed part of this image:
> http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/wtc-72_1_small.jpg
> 
> onto this image:
> http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/wtc-43_1_small.jpg
> 
> to create this image. all the buildings line up exactly once the sizes of the photo are matched (due to his zooming in and out). zooming in and out also changes the light level going into the camera so as you can see the superimposed section has a slightly different color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i then downloaded an image of a ruler, resized it so the marks match the corners of the towers and marked the center point.
> 
> as you can see, the steel spire was primarily the CENTER TWO ROWS OF STEEL CORE COLUMNS.


seriously, too much work for a delusional dipshit that will just reject it in favor of his own delusions


----------



## Christophera

After examining the angle of the "before" source photo for this,






and the 9-11 merged with it.  I have to say that the angles are very close.  And the cw rotation of perspective of your superimposition would do about what is seen to the north end of the west inner wall of the exterior steel.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> After examining the angle of the "before" source photo for this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 9-11 merged with it.  I have to say that the angles are very close.  And the cw rotation of perspective of your superimposition would do about what is seen to the north end of the west inner wall of the exterior steel.



complete bullshit. you are making shit up again.


----------



## Christophera

Which does not mean you can "make up" an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

This is not made up.






It is concrete and NO structural steel is seen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Which does not mean you can "make up" an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> This is not made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is concrete and NO structural steel is seen.


no concrete is seen
you are a delusional dipshit


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Which does not mean you can "make up" an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> This is not made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is concrete and NO structural steel is seen.




No.  You SAYING that smoke and steel "is" concrete does not make it so.

The image you value and cherish so very much shows not even a HINT of concrete at the core.

The image speaks for itself.  What YOU say the image depicts is just another lie by a scumbag Troofer.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which does not mean you can "make up" an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> This is not made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is concrete and NO structural steel is seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You SAYING that smoke and steel "is" concrete does not make it so.
> 
> The image you value and cherish so very much shows not even a HINT of concrete at the core.
> 
> The image speaks for itself.  What YOU say the image depicts is just another lie by a scumbag Troofer.
Click to expand...


i'm going to look into that image further too when i get time. i think it may not be wide enough to be the concrete core.

hey chris, why dont you give us all a definitive answer on how wide your concrete core was for the south tower as viewed from the west.


----------



## Christophera

Liability never addressed the fact that the image of the WTC 2 core has a mostly discernable outline and protruding steel would be seen.  The steel was BIG and supposed to be inthe core not surrounding it.

Supposed steel core columns with drywall fastned to them would be seen.  Elevator guide rail support steel with gypsum paneling would not be.

Rebar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability never addressed the fact that the image of the WTC 2 core has a mostly discernable outline and protruding steel would be seen.  The steel was BIG and supposed to be inthe core not surrounding it.
> 
> Supposed steel core columns with drywall fastned to them would be seen.  Elevator guide rail support steel with gypsum paneling would not be.
> 
> Rebar



hey jackass. there were core columns in two places.

the perimeter columns.

and the steel core columns.

those are clearly not the perimeter columns therefore they are the steel core columns.

where is your documentation supporting your allegations that the core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"?? i keep asking. you never give proof. clearly it is something you fabricated without any basis in reality.

you lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability never addressed the fact that the image of the WTC 2 core has a mostly discernable outline and protruding steel would be seen.  The steel was BIG and supposed to be inthe core not surrounding it.
> 
> Supposed steel core columns with drywall fastned to them would be seen.  Elevator guide rail support steel with gypsum paneling would not be.
> 
> Rebar


this is comocal
you claim that very thing is core columns in one iomage and rebar in another


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Liability never addressed the fact that the image of the WTC 2 core has a mostly discernable outline and protruding steel would be seen.  The steel was BIG and supposed to be inthe core not surrounding it.
> 
> Supposed steel core columns with drywall fastned to them would be seen.  Elevator guide rail support steel with gypsum paneling would not be.
> 
> Rebar



here is your "rebar" zoomed in. if you see rebar in this picture you are completely delusional.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability never addressed the fact that the image of the WTC 2 core has a mostly discernable outline and protruding steel would be seen.  The steel was BIG and supposed to be inthe core not surrounding it.
> 
> Supposed steel core columns with drywall fastned to them would be seen.  Elevator guide rail support steel with gypsum paneling would not be.
> 
> Rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is your "rebar" zoomed in. if you see rebar in this picture you are completely delusional.
Click to expand...

haven't we already determined that he is totally and completely delusional?


----------



## Christophera

What we been determined is that all of you are completely without any evidence.

What we have determined is that all you can do is cluster together as a fake peer group and pretend something that might assit the infiltrating perpetrators in treason and evasion of law.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> What we been determined is that all of you are completely without any evidence.
> 
> What we have determined is that all you can do is cluster together as a fake peer group and pretend something that might assit the infiltrating perpetrators in treason and evasion of law.



you have shown that when anyone asks you to show proof of your claims it turns out you dont have any proof. you simply make shit up.

you have no evidence. every picture you have shown has been pictures of the steel core. you have no proof any of your lies. when asked for proof you ramble on about "infiltrators" and "perpetrators" and other insane shit. 

YOU GOT NOTHING.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we been determined is that all of you are completely without any evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we have determined is that all you can do is cluster together as a fake peer group and pretend something that might assit the infiltrating perpetrators in treason and evasion of law.
> you have shown that when anyone asks you to show proof of your claims it turns out you dont have any proof. you simply make shit up.
> 
> you have no evidence. every picture you have shown has been pictures of the steel core. you have no proof any of your lies. when asked for proof you ramble on about "infiltrators" and "perpetrators" and other insane shit.
> 
> YOU GOT NOTHING.
> __________________
Click to expand...


The reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.

In 6 years no agent has posted an image of the steel core columns.

In 8 years no one has ever provided a logical explanation for what this is other than concrete.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.
> 
> In 6 years no agent has posted an image of the steel core columns.
> 
> In 8 years no one has ever provided a logical explanation for what this is other than concrete.


liar.


----------



## Tariq

The Jews are responsible. They did it and blamed the Muslims.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.
> 
> In 6 years no agent has posted an image of the steel core columns.
> 
> In 8 years no one has ever provided a logical explanation for what this is other than concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> liar.
Click to expand...

actually, hes delusional
i bet her really does believe what he says, even thought its massively wrong


----------



## Fizz

Tariq said:


> The Jews are responsible. They did it and blamed the Muslims.



because the muslims arent smart enough. right?


----------



## Liability

Tariq said:


> The Jews are responsible. They did it and blamed the Muslims.



Certain adherents of that insane pedophile piece of shit, Mohammed, did it in the filthy name of Islam.

What a fucking scummy religion.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Tariq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews are responsible. They did it and blamed the Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain adherents of that insane pedophile piece of shit, Mohammed, did it in the filthy name of Islam.
> 
> What a fucking scummy religion.
Click to expand...

just the version adhered to by the low life scum suckers that did it


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tariq said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews are responsible. They did it and blamed the Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certain adherents of that insane pedophile piece of shit, Mohammed, did it in the filthy name of Islam.
> 
> What a fucking scummy religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just the version adhered to by the low life scum suckers that did it
Click to expand...



Yes.  That's why I limited my comment to "certain adherents."  But I suppose I wasn't clear in my position that the version of Islam to which THOSE scumbags adhere is the version I intended to slam.  It is my hunch that most Muslims in the world would be more or less content leaving others alone (these days) if others would similarly leave them alone.

So, thanks for providing me good reason to clarify my intent.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certain adherents of that insane pedophile piece of shit, Mohammed, did it in the filthy name of Islam.
> 
> What a fucking scummy religion.
> 
> 
> 
> just the version adhered to by the low life scum suckers that did it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  That's why I limited my comment to "certain adherents."  But I suppose I wasn't clear in my position that the version of Islam to which THOSE scumbags adhere is the version I intended to slam.  It is my hunch that most Muslims in the world would be more or less content leaving others alone (these days) if others would similarly leave them alone.
> 
> So, thanks for providing me good reason to clarify my intent.
Click to expand...

you're welcome


----------



## Modbert

This thread is still going.


----------



## DiveCon

Dogbert said:


> This thread is still going.


no, its just your imagination


----------



## Christophera

liab said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that they could have used your concrete core hoax, which you have no plans for, no pictures of and cant even explain exactly where it was without changing your story.... without having any liability.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you say that.
> 
> I say that their disclaimer makes it so they don't have to use plans or just used what someone told them and they have no liability.
> 
> Do you think someone told them about the concrete core?
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/nist.disclaimer3_4.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we think that some asshole Troofer (like you, for instance) CLAIMED to them that there "WAS" A CONCRETE CORE?
Click to expand...


Of course, the perps make you care because I proved the concrete core with independently verified evidence like these items.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

and these frames of a video showing the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core.











			
				Ditz  said:
			
		

> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reverse of what agents say is often closer to the truth.
> 
> In 6 years no agent has posted an image of the steel core columns.
> 
> In 8 years no one has ever provided a logical explanation for what this is other than concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar.
> actually, hes delusional
> i bet her really does believe what he says, even thought its massively wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual the opposite of what the agent says is verifiably true.
> 
> That is what the perpetrators would want people to think.
> 
> The west concrete wall of WTC 2 on the left with the spire on the right.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Two months later a structural engineer certified in 12 states the core of the Twins was concrete.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.. November 2001

*Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.*


----------



## Fizz

there you go with the stupid agent bullshit whenever presented with evidence that your concrete core is impossible.

where's your concrete core, chris?









where is your concrete core, chris?


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> here you go with the stupid agent bullshit whenever presented with evidence that your concrete core is impossible.
> 
> where's your concrete core, chris?



I've already pointed out that the image you present as the WTC Twins may not be.  The periemeter column widths and spacing is not right.






Then I've also pointed out that in WTC 1 there was about 12 feet between the interior box columns and the core face in the top few floors.  The concrete core of WTC 1 had a taper to it.  That can be seen as the sliver of light each side of the core.


----------



## Christophera

Another aspect of this image, which we know is the Twins, is that there are no diagonal braces and no gusset plates reinforcing the intersections of columns and beams.  The beams are also quite small.


----------



## Fizz

the pictures are of the world trade center towers. you are an idiot to claim otherwise. there is no "may not be" about it.

where are you getting your information that there was 12 feet between the columns and your non-existent core? or is this just more shit you are just making up as you go along? where is your proof?!!!


----------



## Christophera

fizot said:
			
		

> the pictures are of the world trade center towers. you are an idiot to claim otherwise. there is no "may not be" about it.
> 
> where are you getting your information that there was 12 feet between the columns and your non-existent core? or is this just more shit you are just making up as you go along? where is your proof?!!!



I've posted a silhouette image that shows the space between the interior box columns and the core.  Exterior images are identifiable but interior images might be another building.  The proportions of the columns and windows are not quite right.

We know for sure on 9-11 that this is the core of WTC 2.  It is the only image of either towers core structure intact.






You have never _reasonably[/b] explained what that material is IF NOT concrete._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fizot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pictures are of the world trade center towers. you are an idiot to claim otherwise. there is no "may not be" about it.
> 
> where are you getting your information that there was 12 feet between the columns and your non-existent core? or is this just more shit you are just making up as you go along? where is your proof?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted a silhouette image that shows the space between the interior box columns and the core.  Exterior images are identifiable but interior images might be another building.  The proportions of the columns and windows are not quite right.
> 
> We know for sure on 9-11 that this is the core of WTC 2.  It is the only image of either towers core structure intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have never _reasonably[/b] explained what that material is IF NOT concrete._
Click to expand...

_
you continue to prove you are a delusional fucktard_


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fizot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pictures are of the world trade center towers. you are an idiot to claim otherwise. there is no "may not be" about it.
> 
> where are you getting your information that there was 12 feet between the columns and your non-existent core? or is this just more shit you are just making up as you go along? where is your proof?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted a silhouette image that shows the space between the interior box columns and the core.  Exterior images are identifiable but interior images might be another building.  The proportions of the columns and windows are not quite right.
> 
> We know for sure on 9-11 that this is the core of WTC 2.  It is the only image of either towers core structure intact.
> 
> 
> You have never _reasonably[/b] explained what that material is IF NOT concrete._
Click to expand...

_

you posted a silhouette image that proves the towers didnt have a concrete core. there's no concrete walls in the entire tower!! 






you still havent answered my question. what are the exact dimensions of the concrete core? you keep changing them.

i keep asking, where is your documentation that the steel core columns of the core were "elevator guide rail support steel"? 

if you arent jsut making this shit up as you go along why cant you answer these simple questions, chris?_


----------



## Christophera

Fizz  said:
			
		

> you posted a silhouette image that proves the towers didnt have a concrete core. there's no concrete walls in the entire tower!!



The silhouette image proved there was space between the interior box column and the cocnrete core which explains you images of the building we are not sure are the towers, if they are the towers.

This is a concrete wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz  said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you posted a silhouette image that proves the towers didnt have a concrete core. there's no concrete walls in the entire tower!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silhouette image proved there was space between the interior box column and the cocnrete core which explains you images of the building we are not sure are the towers, if they are the towers.
> 
> This is a concrete wall.
Click to expand...

wrong again, dipshit
since there was no concrete in the core above grade, it is IMPOSSIBLE for that to be anything OTHER than a FLOOR


----------



## Fizz

actually, i think its one of the stairwells covered in gypsum. but thats just a guess as its IMPOSSIBLE to tell exactly what it is. its pretty certain its not a concrete wall though!!

got any plans for a concrete core? got any pictures? got any workers testimonies?

GOT ANYTHING AT ALL that you didnt simply make up?


----------



## Christophera

divot said:
			
		

> wrong again, dipshit
> since there was no concrete in the core above grade, it is IMPOSSIBLE for that to be anything OTHER than a FLOOR



You have always failed to define where you think it falls from.






From a helicopter.






It is toppling from vertical and there can be no other way to interpret the images.


----------



## Fizz

you have always failed to show any concrete core, any plans for a concrete core, anyone that ever worked on a concrete core and have never shown any reason for anyone to think you are not totally insane.


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot show any plans for a steel core from official sources and also CANNOT show steel core columns on 9-11, you lose.

The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core left of the spire.







I can show where the ex mayor of NYC took the plans in a violation of law.


But the perpetrators that control you won't want you to notice that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show any plans for a steel core from official sources and also CANNOT show steel core columns on 9-11, you lose.
> 
> The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> I can show where the ex mayor of NYC took the plans in a violation of law.
> 
> 
> But the perpetrators that control you won't want you to notice that.


dipshit, EVERY plan for the WTC shows steel cores
because thats what they had
still waiting for YOU to produce one that contradicts the existing KNOWN plans


----------



## Christophera

ditz said:
			
		

> dipshit, EVERY plan for the WTC shows steel cores



There is only one an it not official.  It is obsolete and altered.  Single pixel wide and straight lines or spaces are not possible with a scanned pencil drawing at that scale.  Note the edges of the characters next to the odd ones






The title block was *freehanded*.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, EVERY plan for the WTC shows steel cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one an it not official.  It is obsolete and altered.  Single pixel wide and straight lines or spaces are not possible with a scanned pencil drawing at that scale.  Note the edges of the characters next to the odd ones
> 
> 
> 
> The title block was *freehanded*.
Click to expand...

you are such a delusional fucktard


----------



## 86DuDE

I haven't been on this site long, but my initial opinion is that trolls like Captain Nemo, I mean Divecon, get to bait, name call, and just act like a typical low IQ douchebag without fear of moderator retaliation as long as they are against the conspiracy theorists?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show any plans for a steel core from official sources and also CANNOT show steel core columns on 9-11, you lose.
> 
> The west end of the WTC 1 concrete core left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can show where the ex mayor of NYC took the plans in a violation of law.
> 
> 
> But the perpetrators that control you won't want you to notice that.



all your shit has been debunked already. we can show plans for a steel core. you cant show ANY plans for a concrete core. you cant even keep your story straight as to where exactly the concrete core was supposed to be or how thick it was or anything like that at all. you simply make it all up as you go along.

the mayor had all his files archived on microfilm and THEY WERE RETURNED. you claim all this stupid shit like the plans were taken yet you have no source for that at all. you simply are making it up.

the concrete wall can't be where you claim it is in that picture because THE SPIRE WAS THE CENTER TWO ROWS OF THE STEEL CORE. are you now claiming your concrete core ran down the middle of the building?


----------



## Fizz

86DuDE said:


> I haven't been on this site long, but my initial opinion is that trolls like Captain Nemo, I mean Divecon, get to bait, name call, and just act like a typical low IQ douchebag without fear of moderator retaliation as long as they are against the conspiracy theorists?



calling twoofers morons and idiots is ok because they actually are morons and idiots.


----------



## DiveCon

86DuDE said:


> I haven't been on this site long, but my initial opinion is that trolls like Captain Nemo, I mean Divecon, get to bait, name call, and just act like a typical low IQ douchebag without fear of moderator retaliation as long as they are against the conspiracy theorists?


did you read the fucking thread?
if you did then that should change your mind
but i'm guessing you didnt bother
because you are yet another fucking moronic dipshit troofer


----------



## 86DuDE

Fizz said:


> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this site long, but my initial opinion is that trolls like Captain Nemo, I mean Divecon, get to bait, name call, and just act like a typical low IQ douchebag without fear of moderator retaliation as long as they are against the conspiracy theorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling twoofers morons and idiots is ok because they actually are morons and idiots.
Click to expand...


No, what it is a double standard. And if you'd had any intellectual honesty you admit that it's simply a matter of you HATE people that disagree with you or DARE make you think twice about this FREEDUMB loving nation ever being complicit in a crime against it's own citizens! <Gasp> the United States has never staged a false flag attack to rally the sheep, much less slaughter some sheep to gain sheep support! Never has that happened, LOL. 

Moreover, as lemmings demonstrate, once the pluarality of HATE permeates the rank and file of a website other lemmings join in the hate fest for fear of being not part of the hate club! It's a low IQ trait common in most Americans. Worst of all, the U.S. armed forces veteran is usually the first to wave the flag and call bullshit for it is his psyche most affected when the truth of his deeds, his murder and genocide for money and empire under false pretenses is called into question. Was it not Iraqi freedom and dumbocracy that we were fighting for? What, we were lied to? LOL. 

A chinese general once remarked that the thing he liked most about America was it's lack of historical memory, lol, the way you anti-conspiracy people behave on this board is a testament to that undeniable fact. So please, continue proving me right.


----------



## Fizz

86DuDE said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on this site long, but my initial opinion is that trolls like Captain Nemo, I mean Divecon, get to bait, name call, and just act like a typical low IQ douchebag without fear of moderator retaliation as long as they are against the conspiracy theorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling twoofers morons and idiots is ok because they actually are morons and idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, what it is a double standard. And if you'd had any intellectual honesty you admit that it's simply a matter of you HATE people that disagree with you or DARE make you think twice about this FREEDUMB loving nation ever being complicit in a crime against it's own citizens! <Gasp> the United States has never staged a false flag attack to rally the sheep, much less slaughter some sheep to gain sheep support! Never has that happened, LOL.
> 
> Moreover, as lemmings demonstrate, once the pluarality of HATE permeates the rank and file of a website other lemmings join in the hate fest for fear of being not part of the hate club! It's a low IQ trait common in most Americans. Worst of all, the U.S. armed forces veteran is usually the first to wave the flag and call bullshit for it is his psyche most affected when the truth of his deeds, his murder and genocide for money and empire under false pretenses is called into question. Was it not Iraqi freedom and dumbocracy that we were fighting for? What, we were lied to? LOL.
> 
> A chinese general once remarked that the thing he liked most about America was it's lack of historical memory, lol, the way you anti-conspiracy people behave on this board is a testament to that undeniable fact. So please, continue proving me right.
Click to expand...


no jackass. i dont hate people that disagree with me. i hate people that make stupid fucking assumptions like you just did.


----------



## Christophera

fia said:
			
		

> all your shit has been debunked already. we can show plans for a steel core. you cant show ANY plans for a concrete core.



You show non official plans from a very interested party Fake plans you mean.  Obsolete and altered.

Accordingly it must be corroborated by images from 9-11 showing supposed steel core columns in the core area because I also show weak joining of what you call "core columns" in the core.  Butt plats are NOT strong enough for core columns.






I show


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all your shit has been debunked already. we can show plans for a steel core. you cant show ANY plans for a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You show non official plans from a very interested party Fake plans you mean.  Obsolete and altered.
> 
> Accordingly it must be corroborated by images from 9-11 showing supposed steel core columns in the core area because I also show weak joining of what you call "core columns" in the core.  Butt plats are NOT strong enough for core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show
Click to expand...

you show STEEL CORE


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all your shit has been debunked already. we can show plans for a steel core. you cant show ANY plans for a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You show non official plans from a very interested party Fake plans you mean.  Obsolete and altered.
> 
> Accordingly it must be corroborated by images from 9-11 showing supposed steel core columns in the core area because I also show weak joining of what you call "core columns" in the core.  Butt plats are NOT strong enough for core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you show STEEL CORE
Click to expand...


Maybe -- just thinking this through a bit -- maybe what the fucking lying imbecile Troofer, ChristoFEARa, is showing are *concrete beams cleverly disguised AS "steel."*

And _maybe_ it was designed with some thermite painted on to give it a metallic look?

So, possibly, the eventual implosion of the Trade Towers was a *design* element dating back to before the start of construction?

You know, I think I could tweak this one and become a full fledged Troofer!  

If only I could manage not to give a damn at all about honesty like id-eots and ChristoFEARa..


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all your shit has been debunked already. we can show plans for a steel core. you cant show ANY plans for a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You show non official plans from a very interested party Fake plans you mean.  Obsolete and altered.
> 
> Accordingly it must be corroborated by images from 9-11 showing supposed steel core columns in the core area because I also show weak joining of what you call "core columns" in the core.  Butt plats are NOT strong enough for core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I show
Click to expand...


holy crap, you just make shit up!!!!

you cant show any official plans for the twin towers either!!! where are your plans that show a concrete core? you claim the plans online are fake because you cant read one little block. how is that proof they are fake? thats totally insane. its a bit like saying the fuse in your car is missing so therefore the entire car doesnt exist.

what you call weak joints (of course you off no proof they are too weak) are actually connections for the steel beams to connect to the STEEL CORE COLUMNS and you can clearly see they actually are welded.


----------



## Christophera

fits said:
			
		

> holy crap, you just make shit up!!!!
> 
> you cant show any official plans for the twin towers either!!!



And I can show EXACTLY why the official plans are no where to be found.

The ex mayor,  of NYC took them, but the perpetrators will not let you acknowledge that because it enables the FEMA deception.

I can show concrete on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap, you just make shit up!!!!
> 
> you cant show any official plans for the twin towers either!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can show EXACTLY why the official plans are no where to be found.
> 
> The ex mayor,  of NYC took them, but the perpetrators will not let you acknowledge that because it enables the FEMA deception.
> 
> I can show concrete on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.
Click to expand...

guiliani microfilmed the documents and returned them. you were shown news articles verifying that. yet you continue to repeat your lie about him hiding shit. 

theres no concrete in your picture.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap, you just make shit up!!!!
> 
> you cant show any official plans for the twin towers either!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can show EXACTLY why the official plans are no where to be found.
> 
> The ex mayor,  of NYC took them, but the perpetrators will not let you acknowledge that because it enables the FEMA deception.
> 
> I can show concrete on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guiliani microfilmed the documents and returned them. you were shown news articles verifying that. yet you continue to repeat your lie about him hiding shit.
> 
> theres no concrete in your picture.
Click to expand...

totally delusional
thats Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera

flit said:
			
		

> guiliani microfilmed the documents and returned them. you were shown news articles verifying that. yet you continue to repeat your lie about him hiding shit.



Your articles did not mention the "World Trade Center documents", others were mentioned and general procedures were mentioned.  You of course have no link to an agency that will provide the official plans so the point is well made for a concrete core with INDEPENDENT VERIFICATIONS.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> flit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guiliani microfilmed the documents and returned them. you were shown news articles verifying that. yet you continue to repeat your lie about him hiding shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your articles did not mention the "World Trade Center documents", others were mentioned and general procedures were mentioned.  You of course have no link to an agency that will provide the official plans so the point is well made for a concrete core with INDEPENDENT VERIFICATIONS.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
Click to expand...

why do you keep using stuff that has already been proven to be FALSE
you must love being massively WRONG


----------



## Christophera

dcon said:
			
		

> why do you keep using stuff that has already been proven to be FALSE



Without linking to the proof, and it being REAL, your text only aligns you with secret methods of mass murder, and keeping the secret.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> dcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep using stuff that has already been proven to be FALSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without linking to the proof, and it being REAL, your text only aligns you with secret methods of mass murder, and keeping the secret.
Click to expand...

the links you use do NOT prove you to be correct, dipshit
you must LOVE being massively WRONG


----------



## Christophera

More than links agent.  Evidence from construciton consist with what is seen on 9-11.  The steel in the core WAS NOT core columns.  It only provided support for the elevator guide rails.


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> why do you keep using stuff that has already been proven to be FALSE
> you must love being massively WRONG



because thats all he has. its clear the WTC had a steel core to any intelligent person.

this would not include chris, of course.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> More than links agent.  Evidence from construciton consist with what is seen on 9-11.  The steel in the core WAS NOT core columns.  It only provided support for the elevator guide rails.



hey look!! you posted pics of the STEEL CORE again!! 

where are your pics of a concrete core?
where is your documentation supporting your claims in the graphics of your pictures? you dont have any. its obvious. you are simply making this all up as you go along.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> More than links agent.  Evidence from construciton consist with what is seen on 9-11.  The steel in the core WAS NOT core columns.  It only provided support for the elevator guide rails.


hey dipshit, your photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS

and not one speck of concrete


----------



## Christophera

The pictures prove that what you are calling "core columns" are really support for the elevator guide rails, which explains why the core is ALWAYS empty on 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

dcon said:
			
		

> not one speck of concrete








The clean was about "digging out", sand and gravel


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> dcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not one speck of concrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clean was about "digging out", sand and gravel
Click to expand...

IN THE CORE, you dipshit


----------



## Tariq

UBL has indicated what he will do if any Muslim is held accountable for this act. To execute is to do so at your own peril.


----------



## Liability

Tariq said:


> UBL has indicated what he will do if any Muslim is held accountable for this act. To execute is to do so at your own peril.




Fuck him and fuck off.

Nobody with a brain gives a damn what that fucking piece of camel-twat-munching shit says.

I can't quite figure if you ARE the complete asshole you seem to be, or if you're just playing some stupid childish game as many poseurs do.

Either way, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The pictures prove that what you are calling "core columns" are really support for the elevator guide rails, which explains why the core is ALWAYS empty on 9-11.



you are completely out of your fucking mind. you show us a picture of the steel core on 9/11 and claim they are "elevator guide rail supports" with absolutely NOTHING to back that claim up. then you claim what we are looking at is empty.

you are a loon.


----------



## Christophera

As ususal, the reverse of what agents say is most often true.  That photo shows no structural steel whatsoever, and the core is empty.

The very fine vertical elements can only be rebar.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The very fine vertical elements can only be rebar.


proof you are delusional. 






where id the rebar come from? did it miraculously fall from the sky because the picture taken just before the one above clearly shows no rebar.


----------



## slackjawed

Tariq said:


> UBL has indicated what he will do if any Muslim is held accountable for this act. To execute is to do so at your own peril.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> where id the rebar come from? did it miraculously fall from the sky because the picture taken just before the one above clearly shows no rebar.



The rebar was inside the concrete wall which was sandwiched between the interior box columns and the outer elevator guide rail support steel.  When the spire fell all the surrounding steel dropped away revealing the rebar.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. How did you manage to fuck up your analysis of this next photo? You really screwed up. Three times in one photo analysis.

*1. *The blue text that says "Interior box column bases 20 foot centers" is completely wrong.



Those couldn't have been box column bases. There were only six column rows for the short side and those are already accounted for as shown in this photo that I annotated.





*2. *You say that in this photo, the double red arrow points to the location of your concrete core wall. How is that possible? The column grillages just below that are the 6th and final column row. That would mean that mean that your core COMPLETELY surround all columns in the core. That goes against your claim that the concrete core wall was sandwiched between to column rows.





*3.* You claim that the grillages were only for the elevator support steel and not adequate for the core box columns. This photo shows you wrong. 6 column rows and 6 rows of grillages. That means the grillages WERE used for the ALL the columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where id the rebar come from? did it miraculously fall from the sky because the picture taken just before the one above clearly shows no rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebar was inside the concrete wall which was sandwiched between the interior box columns and the outer elevator guide rail support steel.  When the spire fell all the surrounding steel dropped away revealing the rebar.
Click to expand...


WRONG!!!!

You foundation photo in my post above shows that you claim that concrete wall was located OUTSIDE the core columns. How could they have been sandwiched in between them?

Uh oh!!!!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where id the rebar come from? did it miraculously fall from the sky because the picture taken just before the one above clearly shows no rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebar was inside the concrete wall which was sandwiched between the interior box columns and the outer elevator guide rail support steel.  When the spire fell all the surrounding steel dropped away revealing the rebar.
Click to expand...


holy fuck!! that is the DUMBEST explanation i have ever heard. when the steel fell away gravity doesnt have any effect on the rebar and it stayed there!! 

hey jackass. the picture before shows there is no rebar. suddenly in the second pic the rebar "magically" appears?!! the steel falls away but rebar floats in the air?

did you get dropped on your head or what?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where id the rebar come from? did it miraculously fall from the sky because the picture taken just before the one above clearly shows no rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebar was inside the concrete wall which was sandwiched between the interior box columns and the outer elevator guide rail support steel.  When the spire fell all the surrounding steel dropped away revealing the rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG!!!!
> 
> You foundation photo in my post above shows that you claim that concrete wall was located OUTSIDE the core columns. How could they have been sandwiched in between them?
> 
> Uh oh!!!!!!
Click to expand...

for one thing, the two core columns he claims were around the concrete were not 12' apart
and the fact he uses 2 photos of the exact same thing and in one he claims its rebar and in another he claims elevator guid rails


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> Gamolon
> Hey Chris. How did you manage to fuck up your analysis of this next photo? You really screwed up. Three times in one photo analysis.



If you were honest you would admit that the photo is too low of an angle to use in the way we are trying.  Distances cannot be estimated accurately.

The wide strip outside the elevator pits is where the concrete core foundation was, and the interior boc columns surrounded it.  Just like this image that shows the 12 foot thick base wall of the WTC 1 north side core.


It has a 3x7 foot ulitiy hallway running the length of the wall segment and daylight shines through it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon
> Hey Chris. How did you manage to fuck up your analysis of this next photo? You really screwed up. Three times in one photo analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were honest you would admit that the photo is too low of an angle to use in the way we are trying.  Distances cannot be estimated accurately.
> 
> The wide strip outside the elevator pits is where the concrete core foundation was, and the interior boc columns surrounded it.  Just like this image that shows the 12 foot thick base wall of the WTC 1 north side core.
> 
> 
> It has a 3x7 foot ulitiy hallway running the length of the wall segment and daylight shines through it.
Click to expand...

still delusional


----------



## Christophera

Still posting evidence instead of lame text.

This image shows the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  The photo looks south along the line of the wall.  What is interesting is that the north concrete wall is gone.  The fractured end of the concrete wall can be easily discerned.






But seconds before it was there.






The rebar could be of the north wall residing in the dust cloud left of the top photo, or of the west wall after the spire fell, after the top photo.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Still posting evidence instead of lame text.
> 
> This image shows the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  The photo looks south along the line of the wall.  What is interesting is that the north concrete wall is gone.  The fractured end of the concrete wall can be easily discerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seconds before it was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rebar could be of the north wall residing in the dust cloud left of the top photo, or of the west wall after the spire fell, after the top photo.


thats NOT rebar, dipshit
you dont post evidence, you post delusional bullshit


----------



## Fizz

there is no concrete walls in any of those pictures.

the spires were the center two rows of columns of the steel core. they werent even close to where your fictional concrete core is supposed to have been.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon
> Hey Chris. How did you manage to fuck up your analysis of this next photo? You really screwed up. Three times in one photo analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were honest you would admit that the photo is too low of an angle to use in the way we are trying.  Distances cannot be estimated accurately.
> 
> The wide strip outside the elevator pits is where the concrete core foundation was, and the interior boc columns surrounded it.  Just like this image that shows the 12 foot thick base wall of the WTC 1 north side core.
> 
> 
> It has a 3x7 foot ulitiy hallway running the length of the wall segment and daylight shines through it.
Click to expand...


if you were honest, you'd admit you're a total fucking moron.


----------



## Fizz

no rebar. no concrete walls. no explosions. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Sv0My2zfFA&feature=related]YouTube - 9/11 "spire" on NBC[/ame]


----------



## Tariq

The ZOG was behind 9/11.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon
> Hey Chris. How did you manage to fuck up your analysis of this next photo? You really screwed up. Three times in one photo analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were honest you would admit that the photo is too low of an angle to use in the way we are trying.  Distances cannot be estimated accurately.
Click to expand...


Who mentioned distances? I'm talking about what you claim to have existed and the idiotic claims you try to derive from that photo.



Christophera said:


> The wide strip outside the elevator pits is where the concrete core foundation was, and the interior boc columns surrounded it.  Just like this image that shows the 12 foot thick base wall of the WTC 1 north side core.



That above is completely incorrect. Let's see if you can understand why. The core of the towers was composed of 8 column rows by 6 column rows correct? The short side of the core had 6 column rows and the long side had 8 column rows. This is proven by these next to photos.
6 column rows (short side):





8 column rows(long side):





The long column side (8 column rows) had two columns in the middle that were spaced closer that the rest of the columns along that side. Hence the red oval I circled them with in this photo:





The fact here is that the short side of the core, 6 columns, can have NO MORE THAN 6 COLUMNS!!!! I marked the 6 column row foundations in this next photo. This shows the short side of the core:





In this next marked up photo notice the 2 closely spaced columns in the middle of the 8 columns mentioned above. Here is that photo. I circled the two close columns with a red oval:





This next photo shows the 2 close column foundations. Notice that there are 3 columns to the right of the one close column on the right for a total of 4 columns. There were 3 more columns to the left of the other close column for another 4. That makes 8 COLUMN ROWS:





You have incorrectly identified what is what in your foundation photo. It has been proven that the "light colored" band above the darker grillages is NOT the core foundation as it is OUTSIDE the extents of the core. It also proves you incorrect about the core columns NOT using grillages as that is what is shown to have been BELOW ALL the core columns per the foundation photo. 

You fucked up big time! You have NO CLUE as to what you are talking about.

I can even find the plans for the pit in the middle of that photo:





Here is a closer detail of the pit on one of the plans:





What a complete moron. And you claim to have construction knowledge?! You're a friggin joke!!!


----------



## Gamolon

By the way Chris, in your photo shown next, see the annotation you put in blue that says "Interior box column bases 20 foot centers"? The annotation that point to the little white squares with a man standing on one of them?





Those are column foundations for columns only used in the subbasement levels of the towers. They are shown here in this blueprint I annotated:





The amount of stupid coming from you is just amazing.


----------



## Liability

Tariq said:


> The ZOG was behind 9/11.



Fuck you, scumbag.

The Islamo-scum terrorists of al qaeda were "behind" it.

End of fucking story, you filthy shithead.


----------



## Tariq

Liability,

You have been deceived by the Jews who control your finances and media. It was the ZOG who ordered the Twin Towers destroyed, that's why the Jews stayed home from work. They were told to stay home by their Rabbi the previous Saturday - this is factual.

p.s. Please try to not play the name-calling card, it is so American.


----------



## Fizz

Tariq said:


> Liability,
> 
> You have been deceived by the Jews who control your finances and media. It was the ZOG who ordered the Twin Towers destroyed, that's why the Jews stayed home from work. They were told to stay home by their Rabbi the previous Saturday - this is factual.
> 
> p.s. Please try to not play the name-calling card, it is so American.



maybe you should let the jews control your finances too. maybe that would raise your standard of living in your shitty little countries.

you wouldnt know a fact if it walked up to you and handed you a roll of toilet paper and explained you didnt need to use your hands to wipe your ass anymore.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Tariq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability,
> 
> You have been deceived by the Jews who control your finances and media. It was the ZOG who ordered the Twin Towers destroyed, that's why the Jews stayed home from work. They were told to stay home by their Rabbi the previous Saturday - this is factual.
> 
> p.s. Please try to not play the name-calling card, it is so American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should let the jews control your finances too. maybe that would raise your standard of living in your shitty little countries.
> 
> you wouldnt know a fact if it walked up to you and handed you a roll of toilet paper and explained you didnt need to use your hands to wipe your ass anymore.
Click to expand...


LOL!

He has received official mullah-given advice on proper ass wiping!  One may use stones, but the limit seems to be just three of the small smooth ones.  Evidently, more than three stones somehow entails the risk of pleasure?  

Who can tell how these idiots "think?"


----------



## Liability

Tariq said:


> Liability,
> 
> You have been deceived by the Jews who control your finances and media. It was the ZOG who ordered the Twin Towers destroyed, that's why the Jews stayed home from work. They were told to stay home by their Rabbi the previous Saturday - this is factual.
> 
> p.s. Please try to not play the name-calling card, it is so American.



Scumbag,

_You_ have been deceived by The "Prophet" Mohammed, puke on him and his vile name.   It was, of course, your people who took down the Twin Towers and killed so many totally innocent people.  The "Jews" did NOT stay home from work, idiot.  You just lap up baseless and dishonest propaganda because you are an inferior human being.  That's the only fact you need to worry about.  

P.S.  When you spew your vile racist bullshit, you have no moral high ground from which  to lecture anybody about the minor "offense" of "name-calling."  So, as ever, eat shit, fucktard.


----------



## Fizz

Liability said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tariq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability,
> 
> You have been deceived by the Jews who control your finances and media. It was the ZOG who ordered the Twin Towers destroyed, that's why the Jews stayed home from work. They were told to stay home by their Rabbi the previous Saturday - this is factual.
> 
> p.s. Please try to not play the name-calling card, it is so American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should let the jews control your finances too. maybe that would raise your standard of living in your shitty little countries.
> 
> you wouldnt know a fact if it walked up to you and handed you a roll of toilet paper and explained you didnt need to use your hands to wipe your ass anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> He has received official mullah-given advice on proper ass wiping!  One may use stones, but the limit seems to be just three of the small smooth ones.  Evidently, more than three stones somehow entails the risk of pleasure?
> 
> Who can tell how these idiots "think?"
Click to expand...


they are supposed to use an odd number of rocks to wipe their ass. so what happens if one gets "stuck"?? does it still count or do they need to pick up another rock?

it would suck to go to hell simply for wiping your ass with the wrong number of rocks in it.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob said:
			
		

> Those are column foundations for columns only used in the subbasement levels of the towers. They are shown here in this blueprint I annotated:
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff290/gamolon/foundations.jpg



That looks right.  That oblique view of the foundation fooled me.  knowing that they were limited to the subasement makes me realize they are too far from the elevator pits.

So at that level the interior box columns are perhaps less than 10 feet inside the sub basement columns and the concrete core foundation 15 feet.

You've not proven steel core columns exist.  You've only proven that I incorrectly interpreted a photo not satisfactory for the interpretation.

Is this the kind of thing you have to do when you do not have any evidence for steel core columns?

This looks exactly as it should as the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core just like Robertson told Newsweek, that the towers had a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are column foundations for columns only used in the subbasement levels of the towers. They are shown here in this blueprint I annotated:
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff290/gamolon/foundations.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks right.  That oblique view of the foundation fooled me.  knowing that they were limited to the subasement makes me realize they are too far from the elevator pits.
> 
> So at that level the interior box columns are perhaps less than 10 feet inside the sub basement columns and the concrete core foundation 15 feet.
> 
> You've not proven steel core columns exist.  You've only proven that I incorrectly interpreted a photo not satisfactory for the interpretation.
> 
> Is this the kind of thing you have to do when you do not have any evidence for steel core columns?
> 
> This looks exactly as it should as the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core just like Robertson told Newsweek, that the towers had a concrete core.
Click to expand...

except Robertson never told newsweek that
LIAR


----------



## Fizz

you just posted the steel core columns in your picture, jackass.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should let the jews control your finances too. maybe that would raise your standard of living in your shitty little countries.
> 
> you wouldnt know a fact if it walked up to you and handed you a roll of toilet paper and explained you didnt need to use your hands to wipe your ass anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> He has received official mullah-given advice on proper ass wiping!  One may use stones, but the limit seems to be just three of the small smooth ones.  Evidently, more than three stones somehow entails the risk of pleasure?
> 
> Who can tell how these idiots "think?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they are supposed to use an odd number of rocks to wipe their ass. so what happens if one gets "stuck"?? does it still count or do they need to pick up another rock?
> 
> it would suck to go to hell simply for wiping your ass with the wrong number of rocks in it.
Click to expand...


Any reason to send SOME of those fuckers to hell is good enough for me.

As to his fucking scumbag idiot propaganda, maybe the douchebag would be man enough (doubtful of course) to review the list of known victims of the 9/11/2001 attacks.  CNN.com - September 11 Memorial

I'm no fucking expert, but I have lived in NY all my fucking life; so I'll wager a month's pay that there are QUITE a few Jewish names in that tragic list.

Maybe they just didn't get the urgent telephone tree info from the Zionist government that morning?

Fucking Tariq should eat a barnyard full of shit, that scumbag.


----------



## Christophera

divot said:
			
		

> except Robertson never told newsweek that
> LIAR



Oxford in 1992 also identifies a concrete core.







Another structural engineer after 9-11 who was working at ground zero identifies a concrete core in this .pdf at chapter 2.1.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## Fizz




----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except Robertson never told newsweek that
> LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford in 1992 also identifies a concrete core.
Click to expand...

NO, it does NOT
it uses the WTC as an example of a skyscraper, then goes on to give a random example of how most skyscrapers were designed in general



Christophera said:


> Another structural engineer after 9-11 who was working at ground zero identifies a concrete core in this .pdf at chapter 2.1.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.



he wasnt addressing the construction as much as he was talking about the cleanup
and he got THAT wrong


----------



## Fizz

where's your concrete core?





where's your concrete core?





where's your concrete core?





where's your concrete core?





where's your concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core is being cast up to 85 feet below the top floor, which we can't even see.  We see the false flooring going in around the elevator guide rail support steel for access so it can be extended in proper aligment.

The concrete was where gumjob annotated it.






When concrete was being cast for the core there would be floors in place, at least 4 over the top of the last pour.  The area where concrete was would not be as easy to see as the elevator guide rails support steel inside the core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is being cast up to 85 feet below the top floor, which we can't even see.



bullshit. you are making shit up again. where is your documentation that a concrete core was cast up to 85 feet below the top floor?

BACK UP YOUR FUCKING CLAIMS!!! stop just making shit up.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is being cast up to 85 feet below the top floor, which we can't even see.  We see the false flooring going in around the elevator guide rail support steel for access so it can be extended in proper aligment.
> 
> The concrete was where gumjob annotated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When concrete was being cast for the core there would be floors in place, at least 4 over the top of the last pour.  The area where concrete was would not be as easy to see as the elevator guide rails support steel inside the core.


you are full of shit
that pic shows steel core columns and NO CONCRETE, dipshit

and you can see the gypsum wall planking


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core is being cast up to 85 feet below the top floor, which we can't even see.  We see the false flooring going in around the elevator guide rail support steel for access so it can be extended in proper aligment.
> 
> The concrete was where gumjob annotated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When concrete was being cast for the core there would be floors in place, at least 4 over the top of the last pour.  The area where concrete was would not be as easy to see as the elevator guide rails support steel inside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> you are full of shit
> that pic shows steel core columns and NO CONCRETE, dipshit
> 
> and you can see the gypsum wall planking
Click to expand...


isnt that hilarious!!! 

he claims the concrete was exploded out of there and the gypsum is still sitting there where he claims his concrete core was!!


----------



## Tariq

You are slaves to the ZOG.


----------



## Christophera

Isn't that hilalarious, fiz claims that gypsum can survive the impacts of thousands of tons of steel wreckage.

Steel beceoms stained with concrete contact.

Even the horizontal steel has the same color as the plate used as a connector or a damm in the pour.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Isn't that hilalarious, fiz claims that gypsum can survive the impacts of thousands of tons of steel wreckage.
> 
> Steel beceoms stained with concrete contact.
> 
> Even the horizontal steel has the same color as the plate used as a connector or a damm in the pour.



jackass, we arent talking about stains. right there in the picture is gypsum still attached to the STEEL CORE!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Isn't that hilalarious, fiz claims that gypsum can survive the impacts of thousands of tons of steel wreckage.
> 
> Steel beceoms stained with concrete contact.
> 
> Even the horizontal steel has the same color as the plate used as a connector or a damm in the pour.



jackass, we arent talking about stains. right there in the picture is gypsum still attached to the STEEL CORE!!! 

and its in the SAME SPOT you claim your concrete core was!!


----------



## Christophera

That is steel plate used as an anchor point for the interior box column, not gypsum.  The interior box column on the right is not inside the core.  On the left is an elevator guide rail support steel.

If there was a structural steel core, it would be seen on 9-11.  It is not .  .  . ever.  Rebar is seen next to the empty core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is steel plate used as an anchor point for the interior box column, not gypsum.  The interior box column on the right is not inside the core.  On the left is an elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> If there was a structural steel core, it would be seen on 9-11.  It is not .  .  . ever.  Rebar is seen next to the empty core.



bullshit. complete bullshit. there is no steel plates used as anchor points for the box columns. where is your documentation to support this?

anyone can see its gypsum. its all over the place!!. once again you are caught simply making shit up!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is being cast up to 85 feet below the top floor, which we can't even see.



still waiting for your documentation to support this claim.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is steel plate used as an anchor point for the interior box column, not gypsum.  The interior box column on the right is not inside the core.  On the left is an elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> If there was a structural steel core, it would be seen on 9-11.  It is not .  .  . ever.  Rebar is seen next to the empty core.


more lies


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is steel plate used as an anchor point for the interior box column, not gypsum.  The interior box column on the right is not inside the core.  On the left is an elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> If there was a structural steel core, it would be seen on 9-11.  It is not .  .  . ever.  Rebar is seen next to the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more lies
Click to expand...


No surprise.  From a Troofer one expects EXCLUSIVELY lies and 

gets nothing BUT lies.

All Troofers are lying scummy pieces of shit.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is steel plate used as an anchor point for the interior box column, not gypsum.  The interior box column on the right is not inside the core.  On the left is an elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> If there was a structural steel core, it would be seen on 9-11.  It is not .  .  . ever.  Rebar is seen next to the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise.  From a Troofer one expects EXCLUSIVELY lies and
> 
> gets nothing BUT lies.
> 
> All Troofers are lying scummy pieces of shit.
Click to expand...

it's amazing that the dipshit thinks he can link to pages on hiw own website and make that as a claim of a legit source


----------



## Christophera

The information of the site is legit, so the site is legit.

It is quite obvious you are jealous.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The information of the site is legit, so the site is legit.
> 
> It is quite obvious you are jealous.



more proof YOU GOT NOTHING and simply make shit up. if there was anything at all even remotely legitimate about your concrete core hoax there would be all million twoofers spreading wild stories everywhere. 

the fact that even twoofers abandoned your whacky hoax shows YOU GOT NOTHING.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The information of the site is legit, so the site is legit.
> 
> It is quite obvious you are jealous.



Yes agent, he is so jealous he can't stand it.


what is there to be jealous of by the way?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The information of the site is legit, so the site is legit.
> 
> It is quite obvious you are jealous.


ROFLMAO

jealus of what, exactly?
that a dipshit like YOU was able to make a website?

i got news for you, dipshit, ANYONE and his brother can make a website today
its easy
i have made several myself
no, you dont get links to them because they are not all public websites

public as in website i want linked to my online persona


----------



## Christophera

Poor agent has no evidence ond no purpose except keeping the methods of mass murder secret.   Can't even share its websites.

How did the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up falling west onto WTC 3 when a plane hit the SE corner?

The brownish object behind and ontop of a perimeter wall about to crash into WTC 3 is a portion of the WTC 2 core.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Poor agent has no evidence ond no purpose except keeping the methods of mass murder secret.   Can't even share its websites.
> 
> How did the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up falling west onto WTC 3 when a plane hit the SE corner?
> 
> The brownish object behind and ontop of a perimeter wall about to crash into WTC 3 is a portion of the WTC 2 core.



Gee, shouldn't you DO something? Why don't you file a statement denying any involvement in these treasonous activities with your local federal court?


get some professional help before you hurt yourself


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Poor agent has no evidence ond no purpose except keeping the methods of mass murder secret.   Can't even share its websites.
> 
> How did the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up falling west onto WTC 3 when a plane hit the SE corner?
> 
> The brownish object behind and ontop of a perimeter wall about to crash into WTC 3 is a portion of the WTC 2 core.


thats NOT concrete core, dipshit
but a section of FLOOR
you can even see floor trusses in it
why do you persist in lying


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> why do you persist in lying



because if he stopped lying he would need to realize how fucking insane he has been the last few years while pushing his concrete core hoax.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you persist in lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because if he stopped lying he would need to realize how fucking insane he has been the last few years while pushing his concrete core hoax.
Click to expand...

this is true


----------



## Christophera

I'm really pushing the evidence, rather a large amount of it.  All of it consistent and verifying from independent sources.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Got link?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I'm really pushing the <BULLSHIT>
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Got link?


you've posted some yourself, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I'm really pushing the evidence, rather a large amount of it.  All of it consistent and verifying from independent sources.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Got link?



you do realize that lying is a sin and you are going to burn in hell for the way you lie about what it is you links, right?

all this shit has already been poven wrong. robertson doesnt say what you claim. your pictures dont show any concrete core. you make shit up and change it all the time about how thick and exactly where your concrete core walls were.

its the same old shit over and over again thats already been proven to be YOU LYING AND MAKING SHIT UP.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> I'm really pushing the evidence, rather a large amount of it.  All of it consistent and verifying from independent sources.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Got link?


----------



## Christophera

ditz said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really pushing the <BULLSHIT>
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11? Got link?
> 
> 
> 
> you've posted some yourself, dipshit
Click to expand...


That serves the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder.

I've posted ONLY images of structural steel surrounding the core.   

Show an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

Where are the official plans?  Why havn't you posted a link to where they can be found?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really pushing the <BULLSHIT>
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11? Got link?
> 
> 
> 
> you've posted some yourself, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That serves the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> I've posted ONLY images of structural steel surrounding the core.
> 
> Show an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Where are the official plans?  Why havn't you posted a link to where they can be found?
Click to expand...


there was no structural steel _surrounding_ the core. the structural steel _IS _the core!! 

blueprints have a copyright. you can purchase them if you like. contact LERA to buy them. 

where is your documentation of your claims a concrete core was poured 85 feet below construction of the steel framework of the towers?? YOU HAVE NONE. ITS SOMETHING YOU COMPLETELY MADE UP!!! 

where is your documentation that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"?? YOU HAVE NONE. ITS SOMETHING YOU COMPLETELY MADE UP!!! 

where is your documentation that there were steel core columns surrounding a concrete core?? YOU HAVE NONE. ITS SOMETHING YOU COMPLETELY MADE UP!!!


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really pushing the <BULLSHIT>
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11? Got link?
> 
> 
> 
> you've posted some yourself, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That serves the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> I've posted ONLY images of structural steel surrounding the core.
> 
> Show an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Where are the official plans?  Why havn't you posted a link to where they can be found?
Click to expand...


Copyrighted material must be purchased. 
Where is your link to the movie "The Hurt Locker"?
If you don't have a link to that movie, it must not exist or is being covered up in some sort of conspiracy.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> ditz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really pushing the <BULLSHIT>
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11? Got link?
> 
> 
> 
> you've posted some yourself, dipshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That serves the perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> I've posted ONLY images of structural steel surrounding the core.
> 
> Show an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Where are the official plans?  Why havn't you posted a link to where they can be found?
Click to expand...

OH MY GAWD you are fucking stupid


----------



## Christophera

slacker said:
			
		

> Copyrighted material must be purchased.



What part of "PUBLIC BUILDING, public plans" don't you understand agent?

Pretending to not understand that is like failing to recognize that the ex mayor took the buildings plans.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyrighted material must be purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "PUBLIC BUILDING, public plans" don't you understand agent?
> 
> Pretending to not understand that is like failing to recognize that the ex mayor took the buildings plans.
Click to expand...


Failing to understand is what you do best.
We went over this before you retard.
The plans are owned bythe engineering/architectural comapny that produced them. In order to get them, you have to make a request, present your reasons, and PAY for them. The plans are not in the public domain.

As in the subdivision I designed for the tribe, I OWN the fucking plans, they own the subdivision. That stops them from building a hundred more of my subdivisions without paying ME for my intellectual properrty.

The same applies for the twin towers, and you know it because we spent a fuckingt week covering it.
I even told you where to go to get the fucking plans. You acknowledged it, so "failing to understand" is the sole domain of you, the delusional retarded fuckwad.

You are so far out of the mainstream with your delusions, even the other twoofers have disowned you.
Here is, yet again, the list of internet message boards where your idiotic "concrete core hoax" can be found.
The only place where you have not been banned is USMB, and David Ickes site(where you are listed as a "senior member")
No surprise about Icke, he is the one that is convinced that Bush is a "shape-shifting-reptilian-alien"

Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Poor agent has no evidence ond no purpose



Let me see.

Chris keeps admitting to be being incorrect on many of his photo interpretations. Interpretations that he has been using as the backbone of his theory. 

Slowly but surely he has been proven wrong time and again.

Basically your theory is based on mistakes and incorrect information.

How's that feel?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> How did the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up falling west onto WTC 3 when a plane hit the SE corner?



How did that supposed "huge chunk of concrete core wall" get outside the footprint of the perimeter walls Chris?

What force pushed it out there WITHOUT breaking it up? You said that core was PULVERIZED from the explosive coated rebar!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> ...verified by the image of WTC 2 core,



Verified by whom? Who verified the image is what you say it is? You?



Christophera said:


> verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3,



Verified by whom? Who verified the image is what you say it is? You?



Christophera said:


> the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then,



Verified by whom? Who verified the images are what you say they are? You?



Christophera said:


> the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling,



Verified by whom? Who verified the image is what you say it is? You?



Christophera said:


> consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



Verified by whom? Who verified the images are what you say they are? You?

I'm sorry Chris, but your photo analysis sucks. You've admitted to fucking up on so many photo interpretations already that your construction knowledge credibility is at ZERO. You have no proof to back your "butt plate claims" either.

If anyone is to believe your theory, they need more than just what you say. You've completely destroyed your own credibility at this point with all the mistakes you've made. 

I seriously doubt you have ANY construction experience at this point. That's probably a lie too.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Got link?



You've already been shown this.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up falling west onto WTC 3 when a plane hit the SE corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did that supposed "huge chunk of concrete core wall" get outside the footprint of the perimeter walls Chris?
> 
> What force pushed it out there WITHOUT breaking it up? You said that core was PULVERIZED from the explosive coated rebar!!!
Click to expand...



its a section of floor
if you look close near the top of it you can see a section of floor truss in it


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the site with the images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?  Got link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been shown this.
Click to expand...

hell, nearly every image he posts shows it
only he wants to call it something else
he even uses 2 photos of the exact same thing but at different time periods and he calls them different things


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up falling west onto WTC 3 when a plane hit the SE corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did that supposed "huge chunk of concrete core wall" get outside the footprint of the perimeter walls Chris?
> 
> What force pushed it out there WITHOUT breaking it up? You said that core was PULVERIZED from the explosive coated rebar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> its a section of floor
> if you look close near the top of it you can see a section of floor truss in it
Click to expand...


You know that and I know that, but Chris obviously doesn't. 

What I want him to explain is how, in his mind, that section of what he thinks is part of the core wall, got outside the perimeter column wall footprint. 

What force supposedly caused that to happen? A force strong enough to move an entire section of concrete core wall beyond the perimeter wall footprint, yet gentle enough to NOT pulverize it?

There was supposedly rebar coated with explosives? What happened to leave a chunk that large AND blow it outside the perimeter wall area?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyrighted material must be purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "PUBLIC BUILDING, public plans" don't you understand agent?
Click to expand...


They are not public plans as slackjawed has explained to you. The designer or firm that designed/created the plans is the owner of them and nobody else. 

Period.

I swear Chris. For someone who claims to have knowledge of construction and design, you sure are ignorant about this stuff. I personally think you don't have any construction knowledge at all based on the amount of mistakes you've made.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copyrighted material must be purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "PUBLIC BUILDING, public plans" don't you understand agent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not public plans as slackjawed has explained to you. The designer or firm that designed/created the plans is the owner of them and nobody else.
> 
> Period.
> 
> I swear Chris. For someone who claims to have knowledge of construction and design, you sure are ignorant about this stuff. I personally think you don't have any construction knowledge at all based on the amount of mistakes you've made.
Click to expand...

the plans are available online
lol
just dipshit keeps claiming they are not the original because he found one small minor anomaly in a title block


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are column foundations for columns only used in the subbasement levels of the towers. They are shown here in this blueprint I annotated:
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff290/gamolon/foundations.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks right.  That oblique view of the foundation fooled me.
Click to expand...


No, you're just a fool. 

You just admitted to making shit up out of thin air. You had no supporting evidence to back up your claim about what that foundation photo showed and just went on and on about it like you knew all about it. Just like your butt plate claims. Same thing.

Why should anyone believe what you say when you make simple mistakes like the one above? It's not the first time. Nice to know you accuse people of murder based on mistake laden photo analysis.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris, speaking of proof.

Do you have a link or other information that shows that butt plates are used as connections for elevator guide rail support steel?

You claim that columns are identifiable as elevator guide rail support steel because they use butt plates, which seems to be a special characteristic. Please link or show proof that this claim is correct.

There has got to be proof somewhere correct?


----------



## slackjawed

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris, speaking of proof.
> 
> Do you have a link or other information that shows that butt plates are used as connections for elevator guide rail support steel?
> 
> You claim that columns are identifiable as elevator guide rail support steel because they use butt plates, which seems to be a special characteristic. Please link or show proof that this claim is correct.
> 
> There has got to be proof somewhere correct?



As soon as Microsoft perfects that computer program that allows one to print pictures from one's dreams, he will be able to present "proof".


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris, speaking of proof.
> 
> Do you have a link or other information that shows that butt plates are used as connections for elevator guide rail support steel?
> 
> You claim that columns are identifiable as elevator guide rail support steel because they use butt plates, which seems to be a special characteristic. Please link or show proof that this claim is correct.
> 
> There has got to be proof somewhere correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Microsoft perfects that computer program that allows one to print pictures from one's dreams, he will be able to present "proof".
Click to expand...

well, its not Microsoft, but there is "Dreamweaver"


Adobe Dreamweaver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stannrodd

Chris ,
Hello me old mate .. only got up to 325 pages of abuse at you .. shit man .. you are one helluva lover of abuse. Oh that's right there are a few other threads here doing the same shit. Agent Stann and Gambboot etc etc.

Yeah Gamolon it's the real me again .. couldn't resist getting into this relationship I've had with Chris for the last 6 years. We had a lot of fun at BFN .. 

And to DiveCon and Fizz and slackjawed .. I cannot  believe you have kept up the excellent line of abuse to this imbecile .. I wasn't going to register but just felt I needed to 

Just a btw I don't mind you linking to my photobucket account for WTC tower images but I'd rather you copied and uploaded to your own accounts .. thanks. The counter is going ballistic and no doubt photobucket are happy  .. but ..

All of the images are available on line for free download and to buy in hi resolution from ..

*The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2* .. Google it to get the URL.

But feel free to use my account if you have to.

Lets do business

Stann


----------



## Christophera

fiz will be happy you tried so hard to write like someone different.

Then come up right away and say "it's okay"   .  .  .  to use your own images under another username.

agent(s) conspiring to keep methods of mass murder, secret.  Sick.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Chris ,
> Hello me old mate .. only got up to 325 pages of abuse at you .. shit man .. you are one helluva lover of abuse. Oh that's right there are a few other threads here doing the same shit. Agent Stann and Gambboot etc etc.
> 
> Yeah Gamolon it's the real me again .. couldn't resist getting into this relationship I've had with Chris for the last 6 years. We had a lot of fun at BFN ..
> 
> And to DiveCon and Fizz and slackjawed .. I cannot  believe you have kept up the excellent line of abuse to this imbecile .. I wasn't going to register but just felt I needed to
> 
> Just a btw I don't mind you linking to my photobucket account for WTC tower images but I'd rather you copied and uploaded to your own accounts .. thanks. The counter is going ballistic and no doubt photobucket are happy  .. but ..
> 
> All of the images are available on line for free download and to buy in hi resolution from ..
> 
> *The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2* .. Google it to get the URL.
> 
> But feel free to use my account if you have to.
> 
> Lets do business
> 
> Stann


did you abuse him on another board?


----------



## Christophera

stan has been stalking me for 6 years trying to disinform people I inform, like you.

If you guys wern't working together, you could get real nasty towards each other considering your historical agent demeanor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> stan has been stalking me for 6 years trying to disinform people I inform, like you.
> 
> If you guys wern't working together, you could get real nasty towards each other considering your historical agent demeanor.


dipshit, you couldn't inform anyone
you lack the critical thinking skills to do so


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz will be happy you tried so hard to write like someone different.
> 
> Then come up right away and say "it's okay"   .  .  .  to use your own images under another username.
> 
> agent(s) conspiring to keep methods of mass murder, secret.  Sick.



you are a paranoid idiot. do a google image search for "concrete core" and "wtc" and eventually you are going to find stanrod's images. it doesnt mean i am him or he is me. it means i actually check on things before i make claims about them. thats something you should try doing sometime.

so tell us again how that picture in Liberty State Park was taken from a moving car!! 

what a fucking moron.


----------



## Gamolon

stannrodd said:


> Chris ,
> Hello me old mate .. only got up to 325 pages of abuse at you .. shit man .. you are one helluva lover of abuse. Oh that's right there are a few other threads here doing the same shit. Agent Stann and Gambboot etc etc.
> 
> Yeah Gamolon it's the real me again .. couldn't resist getting into this relationship I've had with Chris for the last 6 years. We had a lot of fun at BFN ..
> 
> And to DiveCon and Fizz and slackjawed .. I cannot  believe you have kept up the excellent line of abuse to this imbecile .. I wasn't going to register but just felt I needed to
> 
> Just a btw I don't mind you linking to my photobucket account for WTC tower images but I'd rather you copied and uploaded to your own accounts .. thanks. The counter is going ballistic and no doubt photobucket are happy  .. but ..
> 
> All of the images are available on line for free download and to buy in hi resolution from ..
> 
> *The Skyscraper Museum: VIVA2* .. Google it to get the URL.
> 
> But feel free to use my account if you have to.
> 
> Lets do business
> 
> Stann



Hey Stann.



Same old Chris. Although he has admitted to a few more mistakes in his photo analysis. Seems his whole theory is based on incorrect information. 

How does that work?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> stan has been stalking me for 6 years trying to disinform people I inform, like you.
> 
> * * * *



You DON'T "inform" anyone.  You purposefully provide misinformation and disinformation.

Anybody who refutes any of the unintelligent and dishonest things you have said should be commended.  It is a positive virtue to debunk your lies.

Note:  that's *debunk*.  It's not "debwunk."  Tell your asshole friend, id-eots, that there is not now and never has been and that there never will be a word, "debwunk."  He's just a retard.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

Here's a CLOSEUP of your "butt plate". It LOOKS like a plate in your photos because they were taken at a distance. 





They're NOT butt plates.



You just can't get ANYTHING correct can you?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, here's more of your "butt plates". What a total fuckup on your part.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris, since your "butt plate" claim has been debunked, it stands to reason that the columns in this photo, in the INSIDE of your core, are core columns. All of you claims you have made to show that these were NOT core columns have been squashed.






Column on the right is inside the core. It's a core column. Still standing. on 9/11.

Uh oh Chris!!!!

What were your arguments that those columns were elevator guide rail support steel? The used "butt plates in the columns" which made them inadequate to be core columns? And now you have been proven wrong on that claim.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Poor agent has no evidence ond no purpose except keeping the methods of mass murder secret.   Can't even share its websites.
> 
> How did the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up falling west onto WTC 3 when a plane hit the SE corner?
> 
> The brownish object behind and ontop of a perimeter wall about to crash into WTC 3 is a portion of the WTC 2 core.



It was dust and debris training from the perimeter columns jackass. Here is a photo from earlier in that perimeter section's descent.





Just fucking amazing how delusional you are.


----------



## Christophera

Not dust.  The top left corner of the brownish object has a hard edge on a pointed corner.  Concrete.






BTW, thanks for the image of the perimeter wall stuck to the bottom of the falling core portion.  These morons tried to say it was a floor.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Not dust.  The top left corner of the brownish object has a hard edge on a pointed corner.  Concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for the image of the perimeter wall stuck to the bottom of the falling core portion.  These morons tried to say it was a floor.



WROOONNNGGG!!!!

The image I posted shows the same section with NO CONCRETE BLOCK BY IT. It's dust trailing off of it. 

You lose again.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Not dust.  The top left corner of the brownish object has a hard edge on a pointed corner.  Concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for the image of the perimeter wall stuck to the bottom of the falling core portion.  These morons tried to say it was a floor.



Delusional disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"See also: Delusion

Delusional disorder is a psychiatric diagnosis denoting a psychotic mental disorder that is characterized by holding one or more non-bizarre delusions[1] in the absence of any other significant psychopathology."


"The following can indicate a delusion:[3]

   1. The patient expresses an idea or belief with unusual persistence or force. (Adrian James Honan)
   2. That idea appears to exert an undue influence on his or her life, and the way of life is often altered to an inexplicable extent.
   3. Despite his/her profound conviction, there is often a quality of secretiveness or suspicion when the patient is questioned about it.
   4. The individual tends to be humorless and oversensitive, especially about the belief. (John Parsons)
   5. There is a quality of centrality: no matter how unlikely it is that these strange things are happening to him, the patient accepts them relatively unquestioningly. (Matthew Ludgate)
   6. An attempt to contradict the belief is likely to arouse an inappropriately strong emotional reaction, often with irritability and hostility. (Matthew Ludgate)(Adrian James Honan)
   7. The belief is, at the least, unlikely, and out of keeping with the patient's social, cultural and religious background.
   8. The patient is emotionally over-invested in the idea and it overwhelms other elements of his or her psyche.
   9. The delusion, if acted out, often leads to behaviors which are abnormal and/or out of character, although perhaps understandable in the light of the delusional beliefs. (Matthew Ludgate)
  10. Individuals who know the patient will observe that his or her belief and behavior are uncharacteristic and alien."


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not dust.  The top left corner of the brownish object has a hard edge on a pointed corner.  Concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for the image of the perimeter wall stuck to the bottom of the falling core portion.  These morons tried to say it was a floor.



chris, here you are claiming that the core is brown.

in other pictures, such as the spire, you claim its grey.

and in the silhouette picture of the towers under construction you claim its highly reflective white.

so chris. WHAT FUCKING COLOR IS IT?!!  you can't even keep that little detail straight....


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> stan has been stalking me for 6 years trying to disinform people I inform, like you.
> 
> If you guys wern't working together, you could get real nasty towards each other considering your historical agent demeanor.



Stalking you !! Such ego .. as if anyone would want to stalk you..!

It's a bit rich coming from a person who has spammed almost the entire internet forums with this CCC horse shit. It's almost impossible to find a forum where you aren"t either active, or have been active or banned. Mostly you are banned and for good reason.

You are a time wasting, attention seeking, disinformation bullshitter's artist and that's being kind.

Anyway you guys are doing a great job slapping this twit .. have funn 

Stann (agent) $$$ !


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> stan has been stalking me for 6 years trying to disinform people I inform, like you.
> 
> If you guys wern't working together, you could get real nasty towards each other considering your historical agent demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking you !! Such ego .. as if anyone would want to stalk you..!
> 
> It's a bit rich coming from a person who has spammed almost the entire internet forums with this CCC horse shit. It's almost impossible to find a forum where you are either active, or have been active or banned. Mostly you are banned and for good reason.
> 
> You are a time wasting, attention seeking, disinformation bullshitter's artist and that's being kind.
> 
> Anyway you guys are doing a great job slapping this twit .. have funn
> 
> Stann (agent) $$$ !
Click to expand...


he was even on the Avatar movie forum spreading his hoax.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> stan has been stalking me for 6 years trying to disinform people I inform, like you.
> 
> If you guys wern't working together, you could get real nasty towards each other considering your historical agent demeanor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking you !! Such ego .. as if anyone would want to stalk you..!
> 
> It's a bit rich coming from a person who has spammed almost the entire internet forums with this CCC horse shit. It's almost impossible to find a forum where you are either active, or have been active or banned. Mostly you are banned and for good reason.
> 
> You are a time wasting, attention seeking, disinformation bullshitter's artist and that's being kind.
> 
> Anyway you guys are doing a great job slapping this twit .. have funn
> 
> Stann (agent) $$$ !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was even on the Avatar movie forum spreading his hoax.
Click to expand...

till they banned him


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking you !! Such ego .. as if anyone would want to stalk you..!
> 
> It's a bit rich coming from a person who has spammed almost the entire internet forums with this CCC horse shit. It's almost impossible to find a forum where you are either active, or have been active or banned. Mostly you are banned and for good reason.
> 
> You are a time wasting, attention seeking, disinformation bullshitter's artist and that's being kind.
> 
> Anyway you guys are doing a great job slapping this twit .. have funn
> 
> Stann (agent) $$$ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was even on the Avatar movie forum spreading his hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> till they banned him
Click to expand...


That one was kinda funny. I live near the digital workshops (Weta Worshops) in NZ where a lot of the Avatar stuff was created. Simply decided to have a look at the Avatar site found the forums, and within nanoseconds saw Christophera was posting. He'd almost got his leg in the door, so I registered and pointed the admin to his historical record regarding the horseshit he does, .. in particular the Break for News forums .. where his thread had got to something like 440 pages of trash.

They assessed the situation and he was banned forthwith, along with his imbecile theory.

This is stalking Christophera ? .. in his limited cranium perhaps !

Yes I know this twat and he knows I'll do internet boards to attack that theory and pack of lies. Reason is he has falsely quoted me in his website. Anyone can have a theory but they must be prepared to be peer reviewed. His theory has been so debunked it's not even funny anymore.

Though reading through this forum I had a lot of laughs. Well done guys. 

You don't need my help. And I'm not a troofer as such, but I do not like liars.

Stann


----------



## slackjawed

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was even on the Avatar movie forum spreading his hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> till they banned him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one was kinda funny. I live near the digital workshops (Weta Worshops) in NZ where a lot of the Avatar stuff was created. Simply decided to have a look at the Avatar site found the forums, and within nanoseconds saw Christophera was posting. He'd almost got his leg in the door, so I registered and pointed the admin to his historical record regarding the horseshit he does in particular the Break for News forums where his thread had got to something like 440 pages of trash.
> 
> They assessed the situation and he was banned forth with along with his imbecile theory.
> 
> This is stalking Christophera ? .. in his limited cranium perhaps !
> 
> Yes I know this twat and he knows I'll do internet boards to attack that theory and pack of lies. Reason is he has falsely quoted me in his website. Anyone can have a theory but they must be prepared to be peer reviewed. His theory has been so debunked it's not even funny anymore.
> 
> Though reading through this forum I had a lot of laughs. Well done guys.
> 
> You don't need my help. And I'm not a troofer as such, but I do not like liars.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...


Chrissy isn't a twoofer either, just a delusional retard. He doesn't even rate wanna-be.


----------



## Christophera

I found an image of the THE core of wtC 2.  It looks like a concrete core should under those conditions.






It matches what the engineer of records\ provided to Newsweek and the description of a concrete core in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I found an image of the THE core of wtC 2.  It looks like a concrete core should under those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> It matches what the engineer of records\ provided to Newsweek and the description of a concrete core in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992


complete fucking liar
seek out professional help and serious psychotropic drug treatments


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I found an image of the THE core of wtC 2.  It looks like a concrete core should under those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches what the engineer of records\ provided to Newsweek and the description of a concrete core in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992



your concrete core is clearly made out of steel. why do you keep showing the darkest and smokiest picture of it instead of showing what it is truly made of?

you are a lying, child abandoning piece of shit. thats why.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I found an image of the THE core of wtC 2.  It looks like a concrete core should under those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches what the engineer of records\ provided to Newsweek and the description of a concrete core in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992



I thought you said the concrete core of WTC2 was RADICALLY DIFFERENT that the concrete core of WTC1????

That looks just like what you describe WTC1 to look like.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, are you going to go back to your Namasteezy Spirit forum and explain how you totally fucked up your interpretation of the foundation photo? You know the post there. The one where you say that the grillages were for elevator support columns only and are INADEQUATE for core columns and then recently here, you admit that you fucked up your analysis of that photo. 

Namasteezy Spirit - Records, Weavings, Music, & Interdependent Research for future generations :: View topic - "Core Deception" Reasonable Focus, Justification

That foundation photo PROVES that grillages were used under the core columns. 

Do you have the balls to go to that forum and post that you were totally wrong?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Chris, are you going to go back to your Namasteezy Spirit forum and explain how you totally fucked up your interpretation of the foundation photo? You know the post there. The one where you say that the grillages were for elevator support columns only and are INADEQUATE for core columns and then recently here, you admit that you fucked up your analysis of that photo.
> 
> Namasteezy Spirit - Records, Weavings, Music, & Interdependent Research for future generations :: View topic - "Core Deception" Reasonable Focus, Justification
> 
> That foundation photo PROVES that grillages were used under the core columns.
> 
> Do you have the balls to go to that forum and post that you were totally wrong?



he lost his balls when he lost his marbles.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> I found an image of the THE core of wtC 2.  It looks like a concrete core should under those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches what the engineer of records\ provided to Newsweek and the description of a concrete core in the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992



Here is an interesting statement from your "hero" Robertson. I got it from the thread here;
Domel says WTC had a concrete core.. - JREF Forum
that was posted right after you were banned from that site for doing the same shit you are doing here.

"How about this from a most authoritative source, Leslie E. Robertson, February 2, 2010 (posted with permission):


Quote:
My response to your query comes with the preamble I am the Engineer-of-Record for the structure of the two towers of the World Trade Center. That is, I was the Chief Engineer for the design of both of the towers, and all of the drawings carry my professional seal and signature. Further, I was in responsible charge of our quality assurance operations for the construction work and, subsequent to the construction, of our on-going designs for structural alterations.

From time to time persons have written to me stating that the two towers were constructed with reinforced concrete cores. Without reservation I am able to state that, for the both of the two towers:

- From the very earliest inception of structural design, concrete cores were not considered as a viable option.

- The architects (including Mr. Minoru Yamasaki) and our client, the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, never asked that concrete cores be incorporated into the design or the construction of the toweres.

- From the lowest basement to the roof, concrete cores were never shown in the drawings for the design or for the construction of the two towers.

- Concrete cores were not constructed.

- Evidence of concrete cores cannot be found in construction photographs.

- Following the tragic events of September 11, debris from concrete cores was not found in the field.

Irresponsible persons have generated material, even a letter falsely purported to have been signed by me, indicating that concrete cores were a part of the World Trade Center. The motives for such assertions is beyond my ken.

Of course, responsible persons, perhaps without a proper choice of words, may state or may have stated that concrete cores were a part of the design and/or construction of the two towers. Such statements are not based on fact. Where by responsible persons, I can only believe that such statements were or are made incidental to the discussion and without the intention of certifying in any way that concrete cores were in any way a part of the design or the construction of either of the two towers.


Regards,

Leslie Earl Robertson, P.E., S.E., Chartered Engineer (U.K. and Ireland)

First Class Architect and Engineer (Japan)"


----------



## slackjawed

here is another tidbit that is an indication of how looney agent chrissy really is.

from:
Chemtrail Central :: View topic - Twin Tower Deception and Demolition

"PostThu Aug 09, 2007 4:33 am  	 Reply with quote  

Just for the heck of it, I e-mailed Richard Gage yesterday, to get his opinion of the core issue. Here is his response:

From: "Richard Gage" <rgage@ae911truth.org> Add to Address Book Add Mobile Alert
To: marklookingup@yahoo.com
Subject: RE: Core columns
Date: Wed, 8 Aug 2007 0646 -0700

Mark,

Very few people in the 9/11 Truth movement, if any,
agree with Christopher
Brown. I believe his thesis is a dead end. The
construction photos are
clear that the core columns are steel all the way up.

Richard"



and yet another;
"17-03-2010, 09:13 AM
Having been back and forth with Christophera over the following article, I decided to get proactive.

In this Newsweek Article (http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/) is the following paragraph:

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.


Chris has constantly claimed that this is proof of a concrete core, from the man who designed it. I always maintained that it was the journalists words, not Robertsons. Well, I emailed him this week...

Hi,

I wonder if you can help me. I was after some information about the
construction of the WTC TwinTowers. I was under the impression that the Trade Center had a Steel Tube design at its core, yet this article in Newsweek (see link below), seems to suggest that the Towers had a concrete core.

http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/

Any information with regards to the WTC Core structure would be most
appreciated.


Well, today I got a reply from Leslie Robertson himself -

Dear Mr. Ware:
There were no concrete cores in the twin towers of WTC.
There are many reasons why the article could have stated to the contrary...but none of them could be based on the facts in the matter.

Leslie Earl Robertson


So, I'm satisfied that we can now put the Concrete Core theory to bed."

that one is at ;
http://www.davidicke.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-108389.html



(yup, david Icke is the lizard guy, the one that thinks the govt is taken over by shape-shifting alien reptilians, and guess what......chrissy is a "senior member" on that site, complete with interviews.
Besides USMB, it is the only place I can find he is not banned.


----------



## Christophera

Gee slacker, we didn't know you were so talented as to impersonate Robertson and falsify messages from him.

Too bad you've posted no evidence and just a bunch of worthless text.  This is the actual concrete shear wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.






With Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 confirming the information from Robertson to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gee slacker, we didn't know you were so talented as to impersonate Robertson and falsify messages from him.


proof please.



Christophera said:


> Too bad you've posted no evidence and just a bunch of worthless text.  This is the actual concrete shear wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.


proof please.

that looks white. you said in another thread the concrete was brown.




Christophera said:


> With Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 confirming the information from Robertson to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.



lie. robertson doesnt say what you claim.


----------



## Christophera

This is proof.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is proof.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/.


no, that is paranoid delusions


----------



## DiveCon

btw, its time for EVERYONE to start deleting his delusional crap in replies to his posts
why make people have to scroll though the same delusional BS over and over


----------



## Gamolon

Hey folks.

Time to close the book on this thread for me at least. Chris has posted nothing new in quite some time and it's getting boring now. He's admitted to so many mistakes in his analysis and evidence that it makes his theory, which is based on these mistakes he's admitted to, nothing more than a pile of dogshit. How anyone can believe a theory is true based on evidence that is admittedly riddled with errors is beyond me. The proof is in the pudding. Nobody believes him ANYWHERE.

Chris, you haven't gained any more supporters in the years you've been pushing this nonsense and you won't get any more going forward. That's a fact.

Maybe we should all let him wallow in his misery alone as that's the way it's going to be for him.


----------



## Christophera

Since the federal filing of disclosure of knowledge of treason,

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

I'm not surprised to see your sorry ass trying to get out of here with some credibility.  No way, you've lost it.

I've made some mistakes in analysis of photos, but not nearly as many mistakes as you've made trying to conduct misprision of treason on various message boards by supporting the FEMA deception .

Your photoshopping blunders,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2061163-post4124.html

Your biggest of mistakes is trying to assert  there were steel core columns on the core area when NOT ONE image from 9-11 shows them.

What is seen can only be concrete.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Since the federal filing of disclosure of knowledge of treason,
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> I'm not surprised to see your sorry ass trying to get out of here with some credibility.  No way, you've lost it.
> 
> I've made some mistakes in analysis of photos, but not nearly as many mistakes as you've made trying to conduct misprision of treason on various message boards by supporting the FEMA deception .
> 
> Your photoshopping blunders,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2061163-post4124.html
> 
> Your biggest of mistakes is trying to assert  there were steel core columns on the core area when NOT ONE image from 9-11 shows them.
> 
> What is seen can only be concrete.




You show no images of concrete and nothing that can reasonably be mistaken as being just concrete.  You show steel.  Others have consistently shown you ONLY steel.  You are such a complete lying fuck that when you SEE steel you automatically lie and call it "concrete."

The only rational conclusions are either that you are insane or a compulsive intentionally lying piece of shit.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the federal filing of disclosure of knowledge of treason,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised to see your sorry ass trying to get out of here with some credibility.  No way, you've lost it.
> 
> I've made some mistakes in analysis of photos, but not nearly as many mistakes as you've made trying to conduct misprision of treason on various message boards by supporting the  .
> 
> Your photoshopping blunders,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your biggest of mistakes is trying to assert  there were steel core columns on the core area when NOT ONE image from 9-11 shows them.
> 
> What is seen can only be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You show no images of concrete and nothing that can reasonably be mistaken as being just concrete.  You show steel.  Others have consistently shown you ONLY steel.  You are such a complete lying fuck that when you SEE steel you automatically lie and call it "concrete."
> 
> The only rational conclusions are either that you are insane or a compulsive intentionally lying piece of shit.
Click to expand...

he could be BOTH


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Gee slacker, we didn't know you were so talented as to impersonate Robertson and falsify messages from him.
> 
> Too bad you've posted no evidence and just a bunch of worthless text.  This is the actual concrete shear wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> worthless propaganda deleted for sanityrl].[/quote]
> 
> You fucking delusional piece of shit! I linked my sources and put the text in quote you dipshit and produced 2 count 'em 2 recent emails from Robertson that were sent from posters on other message boards that emailed him.
> You see the responses? You lying sack of dogshit!
> Both were from message boards where you have been spreading your enemy propaganda! You are one busted asshat! Gamoleon is on one of those boards, I am certain he saw the post from there that I linked and put on here.
> You know you have been all over the web posting the same shit everywhere, and everywhere you have been repeatedly proven both wrong, and to be intentionally spreading disinformation. I caught you and have posted the evidence here and in the thread i started about that very thing.
> 
> Gamoleon is right, your thread deserves to die. On the other message boards I noticed that when your threads are left alone, you go away.
> 
> maybe that's what you deserve here as well........treasonous fucktard!


----------



## Fizz

slackjawed said:


> Gamoleon is right, your thread deserves to die. On the other message boards I noticed that when your threads are left alone, you go away.
> 
> maybe that's what you deserve here as well........treasonous fucktard!



every time he repeats the same bullshit that has already been debunked repeatedly i'm simply going to post it was already debunked.

either he comes up with some new shit or thats all he deserves.


----------



## Christophera

slacker, your text is worthless.

divot, your text is wrong.

fiz, you can't handle the old evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slacker, your text is worthless.
> 
> divot, your text is wrong.
> 
> fiz, you can't handle the old evidence.


dipshit, you can claim that, but it only makes you look more fucking pathetic


----------



## Christophera

The fact is that none of you have come up with a reasonable explanation for the uniform symetry of this image of the core, if it is not concrete.  Nor has any good identification for this image showing the west wall of the WTC 1 core besides concrete been developed.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> The fact is that none of you have come up with a reasonable explanation for the uniform symetry of this image of the core, if it is not concrete.  Nor has any good identification for this image showing the west wall of the WTC 1 core besides concrete been developed.



i think you are delusional to the core.  Does that count?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that none of you have come up with a reasonable explanation for the uniform symetry of this image of the core, if it is not concrete.  Nor has any good identification for this image showing the west wall of the WTC 1 core besides concrete been developed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think you are delusional to the core.  Does that count?
Click to expand...

yes it counts
it shows you have a functioning brain


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The fact is that none of you have come up with a reasonable explanation for the uniform symetry of this image of the core, if it is not concrete.  Nor has any good identification for this image showing the west wall of the WTC 1 core besides concrete been developed.




You are a lying fuck.  There is no uniform symmetry, asshole.  There are thin-looking spires of STEEL.  They aren't symmetrical.  The only things in the image that look symmetrical are unrelated buildings -- and it appears that being a stupid retarded lying fuck, you have confused another building for the "core" of the collapsed Tower.  

You make pig shit look like Einstein.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that none of you have come up with a reasonable explanation for the uniform symetry of this image of the core, if it is not concrete.  Nor has any good identification for this image showing the west wall of the WTC 1 core besides concrete been developed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lying fuck.  There is no uniform symmetry, asshole.  There are thin-looking spires of STEEL.  They aren't symmetrical.  The only things in the image that look symmetrical are unrelated buildings -- and it appears that being a stupid retarded lying fuck, you have confused another building for the "core" of the collapsed Tower.
> 
> You make pig shit look like Einstein.
Click to expand...

he is totally delusional
he sees things that arent there, and ignores the things that are
every photo he posts shows a STEEL COLUMN CORE
and several other people have posted photos that show indisputable proof of a steel core


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> slacker, your text is worthless.
> 
> divot, your text is wrong.
> 
> fiz, you can't handle the old evidence.



evidence? you dont have any evidence. you think smoke is concrete. you lie and attribute things to people they never said. 

you got nothing....

yawn...


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slacker, your text is worthless.
> 
> divot, your text is wrong.
> 
> fiz, you can't handle the old evidence.



That text looks like a post from someone who recognizes when they have been exposed for fraud. At least when you were exposed on the other boards, you immediatly went into attack mode, shortly followed by either being banned or threads with no responses.

It looks to me like you follow a pattern every place you have been on th einternet, and surely even you must realize your attention getting time here is short.

On the other boards at this point all you get is insults, kinda like your getting here asswipe.



Not only is your text worthless agent, so are you. You are worthless now and you will be worthless tomorrow, as well as the day after. Next month you will be even more worthless, but will likely be expending your energy at another board where they have not recognized your fraud yet.

Don't worry, I will find you there, and we'll talk.


----------



## Christophera

All you've done slacker is defined the internet psyops and how prolific it is.

This is VERIFICATION,

*Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*

You cannot provide independently verifying statements and evidence.

Accordingly, again, the reverse of what agents state is most often true.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> All you've done slacker is expose me for the fraud i am and how i have spent the last 9 years posting lies and disinformation on the internet.
> You caught me, now i will attempt to lie my way out of it And marginalize you and the others here because it is getting harder and harder to find new message boards where people do not know who I am or that the propaganda i post is pure T bullshit. I really want to salvage what i can at USMB because the onbly other site where people are gullible enough to believe my lies is Dora The Explorer | Dora Games, Episodes, & Coloring Pages | Nick Jr .


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All you've done slacker is defined the internet psyops and how prolific it is.
> 
> This is VERIFICATION,
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*
> 
> You cannot provide independently verifying statements and evidence.
> 
> Accordingly, again, the reverse of what agents state is most often true.



delusional lies by a paranoid schizophrenic. 

all this crap has already been debunked but you continue to lie about it. for instance, robertson doesnt even say what you claim he says.


----------



## Dante

Doesn't the scientific case get made at Popular Mechanics?
Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics


http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/111958-google-ads-and-usmb-cookies.html


----------



## stannrodd

Guys .. whatever you do .. don't get the member banned .. if anything just ignore him and he will go away and play in someone else's yard.

Reason is .. if you ban him he will take the banning message, to elsewhere and use it to show that he was purposely censored to stop his "Truth" becoming known .. therefore you will be supporting the methods of mass murder etc etc..

They allow him to post at Ickes because they rarely bann anyone .. it looks good to have plenty of members.

Same at LetsRoll where I used to be a moderator .. I got banned because I disagreed with creationist biblical concepts .. However Christopher Brown is still a member but I don't think he posts there anymore. I can't see that forum unless I use another IP addy.

Phil Jayhan (admin) actually supports Christopher's "theory" .. shows you what sort of creationist he is Huh !! He's got the truth now .. by God !!

So .. I'm sure you get the picture.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Guys .. whatever you do .. don't get the member banned .. if anything just ignore him and he will go away and play in someone else's yard.
> 
> Reason is .. if you ban him he will take the banning message, to elsewhere and use it to show that he was purposely censored to stop his "Truth" becoming known .. therefore you will be supporting the methods of mass murder etc etc..
> 
> They allow him to post at Ickes because they rarely bann anyone .. it looks good to have plenty of members.
> 
> Same at LetsRoll where I used to be a moderator .. I got banned because I disagreed with creationist biblical concepts .. However Christopher Brown is still a member but I don't think he posts there anymore. I can't see that forum unless I use another IP addy.
> 
> Phil Jayhan (admin) actually supports Christopher's "theory" .. shows you what sort of creationist he is Huh !! He's got the truth now .. by God !!
> 
> So .. I'm sure you get the picture.
> 
> Stann


LOL
he wont be banned here


----------



## DiveCon

Dante said:


> Doesn't the scientific case get made at Popular Mechanics?
> Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report - Popular Mechanics
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/111958-google-ads-and-usmb-cookies.html


they are in on it

havent you heard


LOL


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence always try and change the subject.

The fact is that the Twin Towers had a concrete tubular core.  ALL of the evidence showing it is verified by independent sources and it is ALL quite consistent .  .  . compared to the lies from FEMA.

Agents here try to suggest that this is a 600 foot tall core of gypsum fastened to steel core columns.







Can anyone realistically imagine that drywall would not be destroyed by the 700 foot of strucutral steel over the top of that crashing over the core we see?

Agents can .  .  . and they can agree in their fake peer group of the post 9-11 internet psyops.


----------



## slackjawed

this thread is long enough
agent chrissy deserves no more attention.


----------



## slackjawed

think I'll steal agent chrissy's avatar...........should be a good laugh


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence always try and change the subject.
> 
> The fact is that the Twin Towers had a concrete tubular core.  ALL of the evidence showing it is verified by independent sources and it is ALL quite consistent .  .  . compared to the lies from FEMA.
> 
> Agents here try to suggest that this is a 600 foot tall core of gypsum fastened to steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone realistically imagine that drywall would not be destroyed by the 700 foot of strucutral steel over the top of that crashing over the core we see?
> 
> Agents can .  .  . and they can agree in their fake peer group of the post 9-11 internet psyops.



yeah, dipshit, 3" think gypsum wall PLANKS, not the stuff you would use in your house
and they were LAYERED so it was even thicker
but then you are too fucking stupid to understand that


----------



## slackjawed

Elk Jerky:

5 pounds elk steak, thinly sliced with grain
salt as needed

rub sliced elk steak in salt, hang to dry

enjoy


----------



## Christophera

The agents have run out of BS and are now on the JREF juvenile disinfo technique of posting recipes.

http://dingo.care2.com/pictures/c2c/galleries/albums/133/932914001/my_pics/not this shit again.jpg

Time to post the JREF victory award where they demonstrated that they do not know the meaning of the word "idiot" just as agents here have.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/christopheraKICKSjref.mov


----------



## slackjawed

one for the juvenile agent;

Chocolate Bunny Treats&#8482;


recipe image 	
Rated: 	rating
Submitted By: KELLOGG'S® RICE KRISPIES® cereal
Prep Time: 20 Minutes

Ready In: 40 Minutes
Servings: 4
"Make these googly-eyed bunnies, complete with frosted cottontails, with your kids, or put the bunnies in their Easter baskets."
Ingredients:
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate morsels
3 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 (10 ounce) package regular
marshmallows

6 cups KELLOGG'S® RICE KRISPIES®
cereal
Canned frosting or decorating gel
Assorted candies
Directions:
1. 	In large saucepan melt chocolate morsels and butter over low heat. Add marshmallows and stir until completely melted. Remove from heat.
2. 	Add KELLOGG'S® RICE KRISPIES® cereal. Stir until well coated.
3. 	Using buttered spatula or wax paper evenly press mixture into 15 x 10 x 1-inch pan coated with cooking spray. Cool slightly.
4. 	Using large circle cookie cutter, very small circle cookie cutter and rabbit head cookie cutter coated with cooking spray cut cereal mixture into shapes. For each rabbit, attach one rabbit head shape to top of large circle shape with frosting. Attach one small circle for tail to each. Decorate with frosting and/or candies. Best if served the same day.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe-Tools/Print/Recipe.aspx?RecipeID=213550&origin=detail&servings=4


----------



## DiveCon

banana cream pie is good


----------



## slackjawed

Banana Cream Pie I


recipe image 	
Rated: 	rating
Submitted By: Ruby Pfeffer
Photo By: lilbaker17
Servings: 8
"You 'll adore this ambrosial banana cream pie that 's filled with lots of bananas and a creamy pudding mixture. Once this pie is prepared, it 's slipped into the oven for about 15 minutes, chilled and served to raves."
Ingredients:
3/4 cup white sugar
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups milk
3 egg yolks, beaten

2 tablespoons butter
1 1/4 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 (9 inch) pie crust, baked
4 bananas, sliced
Directions:
1. 	In a saucepan, combine the sugar, flour, and salt. Add milk in gradually while stirring gently. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the mixture is bubbly. Keep stirring and cook for about 2 more minutes, and then remove from the burner.
2. 	Stir a small quantity of the hot mixture into the beaten egg yolks, and immediately add egg yolk mixture to the rest of the hot mixture. Cook for 2 more minutes; remember to keep stirring. Remove the mixture from the stove, and add butter and vanilla. Stir until the whole thing has a smooth consistency.
3. 	Slice bananas into the cooled baked pastry shell. Top with pudding mixture.
4. 	Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 12 to 15 minutes. Chill for an hour.

from;
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe-Tools/Print/Recipe.aspx?RecipeID=12151&origin=detail&servings=8


----------



## Christophera

Consistent and confirming images from 9-11 of the concrete core are abundant.

The WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.






Confirmed by a helicopter photo.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Consistent and confirming images from 9-11 of the concrete core are abundant.
> 
> The WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed by a helicopter photo.



Sorry you lying scumbag Troofer piece of shit, but images that don't show concrete cannot and do not "confirm" your deliberately dishonest claims about a "concrete core."

None of those little useless images you just shared (again) show concrete.  Not that this is new news.  You've already had your dishonesty in this regard fully exposed.

Your deliberate and ceaseless lies make you a lying treasonous diseased piece of shit scumbag pussy liar.

All Troofers are.


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Fizz

what we need is a recipe that has no concrete and ONE NUT.


----------



## Christophera

Group denial of the light of the mid day sun, and insistence on dark of night, does not make evidence or fact.

INDEPENDENTLY VERIFIED EVIDENCE

*Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Group denial of the light of the mid day sun, and insistence on dark of night, does not make evidence or fact.
> 
> INDEPENDENTLY VERIFIED EVIDENCE
> 
> *Clearly, Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*



no concrete. one nut.


----------



## slackjawed

Black Walnut Cake Recipe


This cake need no frosting.
Cook:35m Servings:0



Ingredients

    * 1/2 c. butter or margarine or Crisco
    * 1 1/2 c. sugar
    * 2 eggs
    * 2 1/2 c. flour
    * 1/2 tsp. salt
    * 1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
    * 1/2 c. milk
    * *1  chopped black walnut*


Directions

   1. Cream sugar and shortening until light--add eggs lightly beaten.
   2. Then add flour, sifted measured and sifted with baking powder and salt.
   3. Alternate with the milk and flour, add nuts to the flour layer and fold in.
   4. Bake in a paper lined tube pan, 9 inche, for 35 or 40 minutes at 350 degrees.
   5. This cake needs no frosting, as it forms and unusual crust.

from;
Black Walnut Cake Recipe



*No CONCRETE!!!! ONE< COUNT "EM !< NUT!!!!!!*


----------



## Christophera

Apparently these agents can produce no logic defining HOW the supposed drywall fastened to the supposed steel core columns was not destroyed exposing the steel columns.






The concrete core looks exactly as it should with all the exterior steel gone.   The engineer of record, Leslie Robertson provided a description of the structure to Newsweek 2 days after 9-11 and it contained that of a concrete core.






*    &#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;  
    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Apparently these agents can produce no logic defining HOW the supposed drywall fastened to the supposed steel core columns was not destroyed exposing the steel columns.*.*


hey dipshit
no one is saying it was DRYWALL


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:
			
		

> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.



How about you quote Katherine Stroups retraction of the comment which she erroneously made regarding the WTC structure Chris ? How about you do that, just to show us that you can be honest.

I posted it for you once before ... so you know it exists don't you .. I still have it but I'm not going to post it for you. You must do that .. ! You must do that Chris !! it's the only way to correct your life which is in a big mess mate. All the lies .. must take a toll.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Agents will fake any amount of text in anyones name to protect the secret methods of mass murder concealed by the FEMA deception.

Since not one image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area has ever been seen, the lie you support is exposed.

There is an image from 9-11 of the WTC 2 core, and it appears as a concrete, rectangular tube.






WTC 1 core had its north wall go down before the west wall which is seen in an end view from the north.






The structural steel of the spire, the corner "interior box column is to the right, outside the core as seen here at ground zero left of the 12 foot thick core base wall.







Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 describes a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you quote Katherine Stroups retraction of the comment which she erroneously made regarding the WTC structure Chris ? How about you do that, just to show us that you can be honest.
> 
> I posted it for you once before ... so you know it exists don't you .. I still have it but I'm not going to post it for you. You must do that .. ! You must do that Chris !! it's the only way to correct your life which is in a big mess mate. All the lies .. must take a toll.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
could you PM that link to me
i'd love to read it


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would want you to pretend such a link exists.  It does not.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want you to pretend such a link exists.  It does not.


no, they would believe what you believe, dipshit


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want you to pretend such a link exists.  It does not.



the agent squirms under the weight of the truth being exposed at the risk of losing all credibility. The fact is it always comes back to the truth is always the opposite of what the agent says. The link exists, and under the terms of citizen stanrod's exposure of said link and the request he has made, the agent will be given limited time to post said link before loyal citizens post said link in this very thread. The agent should therefore post said link himself to preserve less than a shred of dignity  and credibility.


----------



## slackjawed

from
The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1

"Back on the concrete core page, I find this statement:
What follows are the statements of various architects and engineers regarding the concrete core.


Is followed by an expert from a Newsweek article written 9/13/01.

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
Says engineer Robertson, If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable, he says. The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud. The buildings were designed specifically to withstand the impact of a Boeing 707, the largest plane flying in 1966, the year they broke ground on the project.

msnbc.msn.com...

Note that Robinson doesnt actually say anything about the core, the author of the article, Katherine Stroup, does. Unfortunately it appears that Ms. Stroup either no longer works at Newsweek, or no longer goes by that name, so we can not contact here to verify the actual statements by Robinson.


The next item on the concrete core page quotes from this page,

The twin towers of the World Trade Center were essentially two tubes, with the north tower (1,368 feet) six feet taller than the south tower (1,362 feet), and each were 110 stories tall. Each tube contained a concrete core, which supported only the load of the central bank of elevators and stairwells (Snoonian and Czarnecki 23).


which is in fact a quote from a the following article:

Snoonian, Deborah and Czarnecki, John E. "World Trade Center's Robust Towers Succumb to Terrorism." Architectural Record Oct. 2001: 22-28.

(not available on-line)

I took the liberty of contacting Ms. Snoonian about the reference to a concrete core and she e-mailed back:
unfortunately that was a mistake which was corrected
in the next issue."

The above link has an entire page debunking the agent of lies and deception about his concrete core hoax.

Scrolling down the page one is treated to a maintainence photo of the gypsum plank covered interior core showing full well the actual construction was not concrete.
Further down this informative page one is reminded of the following report from the actual day of the tragedy;

"OOPS, I almost forgot about the six guys that escaped from a stalled elevator on 9/11 by cutting through the drywall of the elevator shaft into a bathroom with a squeegee.

STM :: Suburban Chicago Newspapers...

Two passengers pried open the elevator doors, only to find solid drywall in front of them. By then, smoke was pouring down the elevator shaft, so Demczur decided they shouldn't wait for help. Something was very wrong.
He and the others kicked the sheetrock wall. What they really needed was something sharp, but no one had a knife. Demczur looked down at his bucket of window-washing tools and reached for his squeegee."


Remember whatthe agent says is the opposite of truth, truth is the enemy of the agent and the friend of loyal citizens.

picture of interior building core showing gyspum plank covered steel frame. The agent will deny it as he did when it was posted on other sites and one has to remember that what the agent says is opposite of truth. This photo sent the agent into a snit on at least two boards and in the ensuing fit he violated rules leading to the agent being banned from those two sites. There may be more and the agent will go down in history as a liar and traitor to the constitution, as well as an enemy of the american people who are true citizens.



Furthermore here is an actual picture of one of the elevator shaft walls;


----------



## Christophera

All that and not one single image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.  How incompetent.

That ATS site is definitely run by the CIA.  I will not go there.  Major ping source if they know you are viewing pages and they want to mess with you.

At least with the concrete core, there is evidence and it is consistent.  The core can be shown on 9-11 where misinterpretations cannot be so easily made. 

FEMA deception depends on those to make people think there were steel core columns in the core area when the vertical steel in the core was actually there to support the elevator guide rails.






And the guide rail supports were weakly joined with butt plates so fell immediately
 once the building started going down.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> All that and not one single image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.  How incompetent.
> 
> That ATS site is definitely run by the CIA.  I will not go there.  Major ping source if they know you are viewing pages and they want to mess with you.
> 
> At least with the concrete core, there is evidence and it is consistent.  The core can be shown on 9-11 where misinterpretations cannot be so easily made.
> 
> FEMA deception depends on those to make people think there were steel core columns in the core area when the vertical steel in the core was actually there to support the elevator guide rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the guide rail supports were weakly joined with butt plates so fell immediately
> once the building started going down.



Bullshit agent! You won't go there because you were debunked for over 200 pages AND then banned you ass! Above Top Secret is now run bythe CIA?

Prove that you asswipe! In fact , prove anything, anything at all you delusional fucktard.
So far in looking at over 900 pages of your utter bullshit, I have not been able to find one instance where you PROVED anything except the fact that your a delsuional treasonous fuckwit without an ounce of shame or logic.

prove something jailbird, anything!


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> All thadeleted the dishionest bullshit from agent chrissy the retard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the guide rail supports were weakly joined with butt plates so fell immediately
> once the building started going down.



the picture of the gypsum planking totally debunks your concrete core hoax as it shows the planking clearly. 
If there was indeed an concrete core there would be no need for gypsum planking on the interior. Even though it shows no steel columns, the planking it self is the proof the steel is there. the planking is used for a curtain wall and to slow the spread of fire, and simply would not be needed if the core was concrete you fucking dolt.


----------



## Christophera

ATS pinged a mac G4 so hard its hard drive needed to be re initialized just to get online again.  

I never knew I was banned there.  How do you know that agent?

Oh, .  .  . I guess you're an agent so you know.

This proves there were no steel core columns and proves the concrete core because gypsum cannot withstand the crash of thousands of tons of structural steel and remain uniform without major structural steel protruding, core colummns sticking out the top .  .  . if they existed and they DID NOT.


----------



## slackjawed

bullshit!
i have a G4 and am in the habit of visiting ATS for years, never encountered a threat.

Your machine was fucked up from your "information" you gathered from al qaida sources in your quest to deceive.
fuck off and die chris, fuck off and die treasonous scum.


----------



## slackjawed

"Buffalo Spamburgers;

Ingredients

    * 1 can SPAM® Classic
    * 1/2 cup prepared hot wing sauce
    * 1/2 cup seasoned dry bread crumbs
    * 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
    * 4 Kaiser rolls, split
    * 6 tablespoons ranch or blue cheese salad dressing
    * 4 leaves lettuce
    * 1/4 cup thinly sliced red onion
    * 0 Celery sticks

Directions

   1. Cut SPAM® Classic into 4 slices
   2. Dip SPAM® into hot wing sauce, then into bread crumbs. In skillet, sauté SPAM® in oil until golden brown.
   3. Meanwhile, toast rolls. On bottom of each roll half, spread dressing; layer with lettuce, SPAM® and onion. Top with crumbled blue cheese and additional sauce, if desired. Cover with top halves of rolls. Serve with celery sticks."

from;
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spam and stuffing

Sending... Please wait...
SPAM & Stuffing
Ingredients

    * 2 (6-ounce) packages instant stuffing mix
    * 1 (10.75-ounce) can reduced-sodium cream of chicken soup
    * 1 cup sour cream
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Lite, cubed
    * 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
    * 1 cup sliced tomatoes

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 350°F.
   2. Prepare stuffing mix according to package directions.
   3. In 13x9-inch baking dish, combine soup, sour cream and SPAM® Lite; mix well. Top with prepared stuffing.
   4. Bake casserole 25 minutes or until golden brown and heated through. Sprinkle with cheese; bake 5 minutes longer or until cheese is melted. Top with tomatoes.

Ingredients

    * 2 (6-ounce) packages instant stuffing mix
    * 1 (10.75-ounce) can reduced-sodium cream of chicken soup
    * 1 cup sour cream
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Lite, cubed
    * 1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
    * 1 cup sliced tomatoes

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 350°F.
   2. Prepare stuffing mix according to package directions.
   3. In 13x9-inch baking dish, combine soup, sour cream and SPAM® Lite; mix well. Top with prepared stuffing.
   4. Bake casserole 25 minutes or until golden brown and heated through. Sprinkle with cheese; bake 5 minutes longer or until cheese is melted. Top with tomatoes. 

from 
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spam Waldorf Salad


Ingredients

    * 2 apples, cored, diced
    * 1 tablespoon lemon juice
    * 1 can SPAM® Classic, diced
    * 1 cup thinly sliced celery
    * 1/3 cup raisins
    * 1/2 cup mayonnaise
    * 4 leaves lettuce
    * 2 tablespoons chopped pecans

Directions

   1. In large bowl, sprinkle apples with lemon juice; toss with SPAM® Classic, celery and raisins. Add mayonnaise; mix gently.
   2. Scoop onto lettuce-lined serving plates; sprinkle with pecans.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

California Toasted Cheese Spam Sandwiches


Ingredients

    * 4 slices bread, toasted
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, cut into 8 slices
    * 1 tomato, cut into 8 slices
    * 4 onion rings, thinly sliced
    * 8 slices Muenster cheese

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 425°F.
   2. Place bread on baking sheet. Layer 2 SPAM® Classic slices, 2 tomato slices, 1 onion ring and 2 cheese slices on each bread slice.
   3. Bake sandwiches 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Spam Monte Christo


Ingredients

    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic
    * 6 slices Muenster cheese, halved
    * 12 slices white bread
    * 2 large eggs
    * 1/4 cup milk
    * 3 tablespoons margarine

Directions

   1. Cut SPAM® Classic into 12 slices. Layer cheese and SPAM® on 6 bread slices; top with remaining bread slices.
   2. In bowl, mix eggs and milk; quickly dip both sides of sandwiches into egg mixture. On griddle or skillet, sauté sandwiches in margarine over medium heat until cheese is melted and both sides are browned.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## Christophera

slacker said:
			
		

> bullshit!
> i have a G4 and am in the habit of visiting ATS for years, never encountered a threat.



As an agent you would not be the target of a techno assault on your computer.

They were objecting to evidence also and had none for steel core columns.


----------



## slackjawed

Bullshit and more bullshit.


----------



## slackjawed

Zesty Caesar salad (yup, with spam)

Ingredients

    * 1/2 cup Caesar salad dressing
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, cut into 2-inch strips
    * 1 clove garlic, crushed
    * 6 cups torn romaine lettuce
    * 1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
    * 20 seasoned croutons

Directions

   1. In large skillet, heat dressing. Stir in SPAM® Classic and garlic. Cook, stirring occasionally, until thoroughly heated.
   2. In large bowl, place lettuce. Spoon SPAM® mixture over lettuce; toss gently. Top with cheese and croutons.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Wagon Wheel Sandwiches (spam)


Ingredients

    * 1 cup sifted all-purpose flour
    * 1 teaspoon salt , divided
    * 1/3 cup shortening
    * 1/2 cup chopped onion
    * 2 tablespoons butter
    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic
    * 1 (16-ounce) can mixed vegetables
    * 1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
    * 1 cup evaporated milk
    * 2 large eggs, lightly beaten
    * 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
    * 1/4 teaspoon paprika

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 400°F.
   2. In bowl, combine sifted flour and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Cut in shortening. Sprinkle with water; toss with fork until dough holds together.
   3. On floured surface, roll dough to circle 1 1/2 inches larger than inverted 9-inch pie pan. Fit dough into pan; flute edges.
   4. In pan, steam onion in butter over low heat, covered, 10 minutes.
   5. Cut SPAM® Classic into 1 1/2-inch slices; set aside 5 slices. Cut remaining slices into bite-size pieces. In bowl, mix SPAM® pieces, onion and all remaining ingredients; pour into pastry shell.
   6. Cut SPAM® slices in half diagonally; arrange over filling. Bake 35 to 45 minutes. Cool 10 minutes before serving.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Torpedo Style Spamburgers


Ingredients

    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Classic, shredded
    * 1 (8-ounce) package pasteurized prepared cheese product, shredded
    * 1/2 cup coarsely chopped sliced olives with pimentos
    * 2 hard-cooked large eggs, coarsely chopped
    * 1/2 cup salad dressing or mayonnaise
    * 1 1/2 tablespoons ketchup
    * 1 1/2 teaspoons mustard
    * 1/2 teaspoon pepper
    * 10 hot dog buns

Directions

   1. Heat oven to 350°F.
   2. In medium bowl, combine SPAM® Classic, cheese, olives and eggs.
   3. In separate small bowl, combine dressing, ketchup, mustard and pepper. Pour dressing over SPAM® mixture; mix well.
   4. Spoon about 1/3 cup SPAM mixture® into each bun; wrap individually in aluminum foil. Bake 15 minutes or until hot and cheese is melted.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Turkey on a Bagel  (with---you guessed it- Spam)


Ingredients

    * 4 whole rasin bagels
    * 4 tablespoons reduced-fat peanut butter
    * 2 teaspoons honey Dijon mustard
    * 1 can SPAM® Oven Roasted Turkey, thinly sliced
    * 1 small apple, thinly sliced
    * 4 ounces reduced-fat mild Cheddar cheese

Directions

   1. Spread bottom of each bagel with 1/4 of peanut butter and mustard; layer with 1/4 of SPAM® Oven Roasted Turkey. Top with apple and cheese. Cover with top halves of bagels. Slice and serve.

from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## slackjawed

Garden Vegetable Spamwiches

 Ingredients

    * 1 (12-ounce) can SPAM® Oven Roasted Turkey
    * 1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon butter, divided
    * 12 fresh asparagus spears, ends removed, trimmed to 3- to 4-inch spear
    * 12 sheets frozen phyllo, thawed
    * 1 red bell pepper, cut into 12 strips
    * 1/2 cup honey mustard
    * 1 large egg, beaten
    * Sesame seeds

Directions

   1. Heat oven 350°F. Lightly grease baking sheet.
   2. Cut SPAM® Oven Roasted Turkey into 4 lengthwise patties; cut each patty into 3 lengthwise strips.
   3. In large skillet, sauté SPAM® in 1 tablespoon butter until golden brown. Drain on paper towels.
   4. In microwavable dish, put asparagus spears in about 1/2 inch water. Cover; microwave 2 to 3 minutes or until crisply-tender. Rinse under cold running water; drain.
   5. Meanwhile, melt remaining 1/2 cup butter. Place 1 sheet phyllo on clean surface; brush with melted butter.
   6. Lay 1 piece SPAM®, 1 asparagus spear and 1 bell pepper strip at 1 end of phyllo. Gently squeeze or spoon about 2 teaspoons mustard down center of each sandwich. Starting at ingredient end, roll phyllo around SPAM® and vegetables. Repeat with remaining phyllo, melted butter, SPAM® and vegetables.
   7. Place bundles on baking sheet. Brush each bundle with beaten egg; sprinkle with sesame seeds. Bake 18 to 20 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with additional honey mustard for dipping, if desired.

Notes

   1. These sandwiches are great served hot or cold. 


from
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## Christophera

No amount of obsfucation can make the truth go away agent.  Your spam has failed years ago when JREF invented it.

This is a fact evidenced with independently verified infomration.  The Twin towers had a concrete, rectangular, tubular core structure.  This is the west wall of WTC 1.






Construction photos showing *elevator guide rail support steel* are misrepresented as "core columns".


----------



## slackjawed

your lies don't compare to useful recipes

it did work there, you stopped your disinfo campaign agent.

The opposite of what the agent says is the truth....basic disinfo tactic 101 agent.





Autocompleter_spinner look up: 		
word of the day dictionary add edit store chat blog
random A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z # new live
Custom UD mugs
with your fave def Now available

    * disibilitated
    * disible
    * Disidguous
    * disidolmonothismist
    * disilldo
    * disillusion
    * disillusional
    * disillusioned
    * author disillusioned hippie
    * Disillusionment
    * Disimigrate
    * disimperpreate
    * disimpressed
    * Disinclude
    * disinformation
    * disinformation troll
    * disinfotainment
    * disinfotard
    * disingenious
    * disingenue
    * Disingenuine
    * disingenuous
    * disingoogle
    * disingratiate
    * Disinigrate
    * disintegrated
    * disintegration
    * disintegregate
    * disintegrious
    * disintelligence
    * disinterested
    * Disintermediate
    * disinternet
    * disinterperet
    * disinterpret
    * disiprin
    * disjobbed
    * disjoint
    * Disjolk
    * disk
    * disk dongle


disinformation troll isn't defined yet, but these are close:
permalink: 	
	Share on
	Send to a friend
your email: 	
their email: 	
comment: 	
	send me the word of the day (it's free)


1. 	Shiraz 	11 up, 23 down love it hate it

buy shiraz mugs, tshirts and magnets
a person who trolls forums and blogs planting right wing Republican disinformation

Man, that Shiraz is everywhere clogging the blogs
troll political hack propagandist blog yahoo answers
by R. Herring Nov 8, 2006 share this
2. 	repig 	17 up, 4 down love it hate it

buy repig mugs, tshirts and magnets
A member of the Republican party, especially one belonging to the Corporate wing, or one who voted for G. W. Bush twice. Members of this group seek to maximize corporate profits by any means, including war, propaganda, crime, removal of legal restraints on corporations, disinformation, and outright lies.
Also, one of the mindless shills for George W. Bush and his administration who ceaselessly repeat lies designed to make the actions of other repigs socially acceptable by obscuring their true character. Repigs despise others who do not agree with them, especially if the repig position has been proven to be false, fallacious, or factually inaccurate.
Repigs tend to be homophobic.
Underlying the psychology of repigs is fear, greed, and hatred of anyone unlike them or who does not accept their social conventions and cultural antecedents.
republican repuke repug grand oil party troll neocon fascist
by Querent Dec 16, 2007 share this
3. 	trollbot 	love it hate it

buy trollbot mugs, tshirts and magnets
1) The opposite of a fanbot, except unlike fanbots, trollbots have often not even experienced the game or service in question, they just automatically adopt an intensely negative position based on personal bias and ignorance.

2) Someone who hangs around game forums posting unimaginative negative disinformation or flamebait that is not backed up by evidence or experience.
"this game is a scam"
"stfu trollbot"
fanbot troll trollboi fanboi flamebait trolling
by wowwhatacunningstunt2 Jul 24, 2009 share this
4. 	eBay Weed 	2 thumbs up love it hate it

buy ebay weed mugs, tshirts and magnets
An eBay paid plant. Person(s) paid by eBay and/or PayPal to write cheerleading online posts, or spread disinformation. Person(s) paid by eBay and/or PayPal to write derogatory posts about the competition or those not completely supporting eBay.
Another tweet from an eBay Weed saying only NARUs and lousy sellers fail on eBay.
ebay paid troll ebay paid cheerleader ebay tool ebay baghdad bob ebay tool fool
by HouseOfUsher Jan 29, 2010 share this
5. 	ledoggy 	60 up, 13 down love it hate it

buy ledoggy mugs, tshirts and magnets
1.) An internet loser who spends every waking moment on message boards using aliases to create conversations with himself or herself, in order to make others believe he is popular and his posts are interesting or relevant.

2.) A troll who spam&#8217;s message boards with disinformation in an effort to take focus off of issues which are troubling to him or her.
The poor little ledoggy is trying to engage posters with his pathetic little games again.
by A Real OSU Alum Jan 22, 2005 share this

Urban Dictionary ©1999-2010 terms of service privacy policy feedback remove advertise technology live support
Rss-feed-icon 	add via rss
or google calendar

Facebook 	add urban dictionary
on facebook

Iphone 	look up definitions
from your phone

Twitter 	follow urbandaily
on twitter
love it
hate it
Iphone-logo
Yes, I'll help or No thanks
 from
Urban Dictionary: disinformation troll


----------



## slackjawed

Autocompleter_spinner look up: 		
word of the day dictionary add edit store chat blog
random A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z # new live
Custom UD mugs
with your fave def Now available

    * Delungra
    * delure
    * Delurf
    * delurk
    * delurking
    * DELUSCIOUS
    * delushious
    * Delusia
    * delusion
    * Delusion of Awesomeness
    * delusionable
    * delusional
    * Delusional Aficionado Syndrome
    * delusional cockbag
    * Delusional Dave
    * delusional fucktard
    * Delusional Lunatic
    * delusional sizing
    * delusional twat
    * Delusionalist
    * delusionary
    * delusionofagirl
    * delusions
    * delusions of adequacy
    * Delusions of Grand Jury
    * delusions of grandeur
    * Delusions of Virginity
    * delux
    * delux 247
    * Deluxe
    * deluxe blowjob
    * Deluxe Blumpkin
    * Deluxe Carpet Cleaning
    * Deluxe Fungtashi
    * Deluxe Reverb
    * deluxe wash
    * Deluxuous
    * Deluxury
    * Delux_247
    * delve
    * delvecchio


delusional fucktard isn't defined yet, but these are close:
permalink: 	
	Share on
	Send to a friend
your email: 	
their email: 	
comment: 	
	send me the word of the day (it's free)


1. 	evil nemo 	19 up, 10 down love it hate it

buy evil nemo mugs, tshirts and magnets
A pathetic, retarded five-year-old faggot that can't stop saying "Laudick," which is apparently the name of a family that he is homosexually obssessed with to the point of stalking them with both hands down his pants and making creepy phone calls where he does nothing but breathe heavily. Also, he knows ABSOLUTELY FUCKING NOTHING about religion, but like all egotistical, delusional and inbred infants, he thinks (assuming he is actually capable of thinking, which doesn't seem likely) he knows everything about a subject of which he couldn't know less about.
evil nemo: Laudick! Laudick Laudick Laudcik LAUDICK! LAUDICK!
Random Person: What teh hell is wrong with you?
evil nemo: ALL RELIGION ARE EVIL BECAUASE I SAID SO AND YOU SHOULD KILL YOURSELF IF YOU DON'T AGREE WITH ME! LAUDICK LAUDICK LAUDICK LAUDICK!
Random person: Fucktard....
freak fucktard joto inbred maricon
by Shadow of the Void Feb 16, 2008 share this
2. 	reetard 	12 up, 3 down love it hate it

buy reetard mugs, tshirts and magnets
noun: Distinct from retard. "Retards" are born in an involuntarily, and have no control over their development. "Reetards" on the other hand are in a voluntary state caused by being too lazy to think and having a delusional belief in one's own cleverness. A "reetard" is usually found flooding discussion forums and message boards with numerous inanities, and where permissable, accompanied by gargantu-.sigs (often with huge, flashing animated gifs). *Chrisophera is the best example of this on modern message boards* This "reetard" phenomenon of obsessively wanting to see one's own name or nick on screen wherever and whenever possible can be likened to a similar fascination that captive baboons have with seeing their reflections in mirrors - much to the amusement of the zoo going public. Unfortunately, "reetards" are rarely as amusing, except for brief flurries when they are used for sport before the communities they infest ultimately tire and give up.
"Bobby is such a reetard - I swear if he ever says anything vaguely interesting, the world's gonna end"
cretin pedophile asshole idiot stupid dumbass moron tard loser dumb fucktard fool dipshit bitch spaz ass fuck fuckwit noob jackass spastic douche slow ugly dick douchebag twat nerd fucker pussy tool mental bastard annoying ignorant special **** dork shit whore dummy imbecile slut jerk mong poser george bush ann coulter gameshow contestant *idol / survivor* / big brother viewer nu-metal night club dance club raver crawling abortion crack baby
by Felch Grogan Aug 16, 2007 share this
3. 	Axl Rose 	16 up, 9 down love it hate it

buy axl rose mugs, tshirts and magnets
Victim of the one of the most gut-wrenchingly extreme cases of LSD (Lead Singer's Disease) in recorded history.

Axl Rose was the lead singer of the hard rock group Guns N' Roses during the mid '80s and early '90s. Following the release of GNRs debut album "Appetite for Destruction", the rapid increased in attention the band received caused a devastating expansion in Axl's ego that his tiny brain was unable to contain. A massive, never ending stream of inane bullshit began to spew from Axl&#8217;s mouth as he tried to relieve the growing pressure.

Eventually all other members of GNR left the band as they were fired or (gladly) quit in order to escape from the Axl Rose fag show. Axl then began a process of rapidly hiring and firing members of GNR as he desperately tried to maintain his delusion that GNR was still a legitimate band and that he was still in some way relevant. The name of GNRs album &#8220;Use Your Illusion&#8221; is a subliminal reference to this effort.

Technically, GNR never did disbanded and Axl has been working on the band's next album for the last 75 years or so. No one cares.
Man, it's hard to believe that Axl Rose once managed to get along with other human beings long enough to put out an album.
axl rose lsd prima donna prick dick dick-weed dick-head shit-head chode cock sucker bastard asshole ass idiot retard jack-ass jerk jerk off fucktard fuckwad douche bag obnoxious arrogant joke poser delusional pathetic loser has-been
by amoebabadass Aug 12, 2007 share this
4. 	Smugness 	2 up, 2 down love it hate it

buy smugness mugs, tshirts and magnets
a permanent state of delusional self contentment typical of a fucktard
smugness is the BBC's Robert Peston
self satisfaction bbc talentless faker simpleton smooth phoney
by mr magoocantcu Dec 24, 2008 share this

Urban Dictionary ©1999-2010 terms of service privacy policy feedback remove advertise technology live support
Rss-feed-icon 	add via rss
or google calendar

Facebook 	add urban dictionary
on facebook

Iphone 	look up definitions
from your phone

Twitter 	follow urbandaily
on twitter
love it
hate it
Iphone-logo
Yes, I'll help or No thanks
from
Urban Dictionary: delusional fucktard


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit!
> i have a G4 and am in the habit of visiting ATS for years, never encountered a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an agent you would not be the target of a techno assault on your computer.
> 
> They were objecting to evidence also and had none for steel core columns.
Click to expand...

HOLY SHIT
your computer fucks up and you think it was an attack from a website?

and by a PING attack at that?


----------



## Fizz

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?





























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit!
> i have a G4 and am in the habit of visiting ATS for years, never encountered a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an agent you would not be the target of a techno assault on your computer.
> 
> They were objecting to evidence also and had none for steel core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOLY SHIT
> your computer fucks up and you think it was an attack from a website?
> 
> and by a PING attack at that?
Click to expand...


If he did indeed have something from the internet that caused him to have to reformat his hard drive, how does he know it didn't come from the russia news daily or any of the nutter sites that he visits to spread his propaganda.

I could see someone getting tired enough of him that if they did have the capability to "ping" him and disable his computer they would do it.

I am more inclined to think the threat, if real and not the work of ancient witches, would have more likely come from the al qaida or hate america websites he visits than above top secret.

course that would involve deductive reasoning, and well, reason.

reason is beyond agent chrissy, as has been proven in this thread


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an agent you would not be the target of a techno assault on your computer.
> 
> They were objecting to evidence also and had none for steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT
> your computer fucks up and you think it was an attack from a website?
> 
> and by a PING attack at that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he did indeed have something from the internet that caused him to have to reformat his hard drive, how does he know it didn't come from the russia news daily or any of the nutter sites that he visits to spread his propaganda.
> 
> I could see someone getting tired enough of him that if they did have the capability to "ping" him and disable his computer they would do it.
> 
> I am more inclined to think the threat, if real and not the work of ancient witches, would have more likely come from the al qaida or hate america websites he visits than above top secret.
> 
> course that would involve deductive reasoning, and well, reason.
> 
> reason is beyond agent chrissy, as has been proven in this thread
Click to expand...

he claimed it was a PING attack
LOL


PING atacks were used mostly against dialup connections
to overload it and cause it to disconnect
it would not do anything to a hard drive and most firewalls would have blocked it anyway


----------



## DiveCon

Ping of death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want you to pretend such a link exists.  It does not.



Chris refers to the retraction by Katherine Stroup. Could you prove that this link does not exist Chris ?

Who are these perpetrators who want me to pretend something Chris ? Could you advise us all .. oh wise one .. holder of secrets .. who will not name them .. because he is a fraidy cat.

Text can be faked as you well know being so experienced at it Baba .. Chris Whitefeather.

You should rename yourself Walking Eagle .. why ??

It's because you are so full of shit you can't fly anymore !! I suppose White feather is OK since you are such a coward.

You really should post that retraction Chris .. it would show us that you are at the very least genuine in your project. Perhaps you can fake one for us and then we can ask Katherine if she wrote it. OK. ...... Just like the fake guest posting of Les Robertson with your IP address .. you fucked up big time with that one. 

Was it at Loose Change ? It wasn't LetsRoll because they didn't allow guest postings .. I forget now there's far too many forums you have trashed with your crap. Even a soccer forum from memory .. they kicked your sorry ass fairly quick too didn't they.

The merry go round goes round .. but yours broke down. Too bad huh !

Stann


----------



## stannrodd

@ Chris

The retraction is published in a later edition of Newsweek which is also archived to show the publication as it was issued to the public. This is what archives are for. To show an accurate record of what was published.

This is the reason why the original error was not changed in the archive of the issue you keep posting excerpts from.

Archives are an historical record of the actual publication.

You know this because we have already done it. So .. go get your wanky fingers tapping out the archive address and post the resultant retraction here .. DO IT just like the PINK Fairies.

Do It .. Do IT DO IT !!!! 

I'd post the youtube to the tune but still can't get to the 15 post mark. Pink Fairies - Do It .. hilarious stuff..

Stann


----------



## Christophera

*fiz posts that spam reguarly, SOP in the pretense of having something that can be presented as evidence when it's not.  It is a misrepresentation.*


http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


Photos of the Twins on the very top floors may show one interior box column up to 12 feet from the concrete core, just out of view of the camera.
SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *fiz posts that spam reguarly, SOP in the pretense of having something that can be presented as evidence when it's not.  It is a misrepresentation.*<ACTUAL SPAM REMOVED>l


you really are a dipshit


----------



## Christophera

[qyote=stan]Do It .. Do IT DO IT !!!! [/quote]

I post images of the core that existed, not play games. 







The images confirm the statements of authority such as a structural engineer working for FEMA making a safety report for ground zero.  He is certified in 12 states.

No engineer of that status would generate a safety report for a site like the WTC without having access to the bonafied, approved final drawings.  Doenload his published .pdf, read chapter 2.1.  You will find a simple statement, "concrete core".

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## stannrodd

ChristoPharter said:
			
		

> The images confirm the statements of authority such as a structural engineer working for FEMA making a safety report for ground zero. He is certified in 12 states.
> 
> No engineer of that status would generate a safety report for a site like the WTC without having access to the bonafied, approved final drawings. Doenload his published .pdf, read chapter 2.1. You will find a simple statement, "concrete core".
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.



As you know Chris the person was employed to look at disaster management and on site observation of that in situ.. 

He made hearsay comments based on nothing. He admits it too. but I guess a quote would be nothing more than worthless text ?

.. sorry that's only worthless text. !!

The only thing which is true is Christ o Fear Aaaargh ..

Enjoy life .. the recipes sound good .. except the Spam one .. I hate that stuff.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> ChristoPharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The images confirm the statements of authority such as a structural engineer working for FEMA making a safety report for ground zero. He is certified in 12 states.
> 
> No engineer of that status would generate a safety report for a site like the WTC without having access to the bonafied, approved final drawings. Doenload his published .pdf, read chapter 2.1. You will find a simple statement, "concrete core".
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know Chris the person was employed to look at disaster management and on site observation of that in situ..
> 
> He made hearsay comments based on nothing. He admits it too. but I guess a quote would be nothing more than worthless text ?
> 
> .. sorry that's only worthless text. !!
> 
> The only thing which is true is Christ o Fear Aaaargh ..
> 
> Enjoy life .. the recipes sound good .. except the Spam one .. I hate that stuff.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

ChristoPHARTER

CLASSIC


----------



## Christophera

The problem with the text posted by agents is that it lack substance.

Here is the east wall of WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core area.






And the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 confirms what is seen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The problem with the text posted by agents is that it lack substance.


then it's YOU that is the agent, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The agents are distinguished by their refusal to recognize violations of law by the infiltrators or unlawful government as a whole, and by their total lack of independently verifiable evidence.

guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protect their hiding, a violation of NYS FOIL laws.  He did it to help conceal the true nature of the Towers core structure, concrete.

The end view of the west core wall of WTC 1 after the north core wall has gone down.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents are distinguished by their refusal to recognize


.... REALITY

and you sure as hell dont


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The agents are distinguished by their refusal to recognize violations of law by the infiltrators or unlawful government as a whole, and by their total lack of independently verifiable evidence.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protect their hiding, a violation of NYS FOIL laws.  He did it to help conceal the true nature of the Towers core structure, concrete.
> 
> The end view of the west core wall of WTC 1 after the north core wall has gone down.



You post a bunch of worthless bullshit and lies and you know it agent!

now here is something worthwhile;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C18LKOI81Kc]YouTube - Pink Fairies - Do It![/ame]


agent chrissy is the one in the leather vest......


(thanks to stanrod)


----------



## Christophera

As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.

You chose to NOT recognize a violation of law which puts you on the side of treason as you attempt to bash verified truth which CAN protect the Constitution.

There are many people that would resent that, and they are learning about your kind.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.


yes, the opposite of what you say is the truth, agent chrissy


----------



## Christophera

The fact I am using evidence and recognizing laws makes me a citizen and you the agent ditty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fact I am using evidence and recognizing laws makes me a citizen and you the agent ditty.


wrong again, dipshit
you lie and twist and try to say laws were broken
however, the LAW found you GUILTY


----------



## Christophera

Again, you refuse to recognize the violations of law depriving the public of due process and an accurate cause of death in the murders of 3,000 innocent people.

Again, you refuse to recognize the violation of law, depriving me of equal protection of law, evidence AND the public of information useful to creating appropriate medical treatments, something required by law, CHS 1370.4

Again you refuse to recognize that such a deprivation estoppes the county from collecting and the court  from ANY finding in the family law case.

Of course you have no evidence for the steel core columns and so support secret methods of mass murder.

I prove the concrete core over and over.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Again, you refuse to recognize the violations of law depriving the public of due process and an accurate cause of death in the murders of 3,000 innocent people.
> 
> Again, you refuse to recognize the violation of law, depriving me of equal protection of law, evidence AND the public of information useful to creating appropriate medical treatments, something required by law, CHS 1370.4
> 
> Again you refuse to recognize that such a deprivation estoppes the county from collecting and the court  from ANY finding in the family law case.
> 
> Of course you have no evidence for the steel core columns and so support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> I prove the concrete core over and over.


you were not deprived of due process, dipshit
you were GUILTY


----------



## Christophera

An agent of the infiltrators who work to destroy the Constitution is not expected to recognize Constitutional rights.

Accordingly, an agent will feel that *failure to appear on subpoena by a governmental entity* is acceptable.






The agent specifically working to conceal the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 will fail to recognize the violation of law and deprival of due process associated with guilianis taking of the WTC documents from the city offices.

*Forensic analysis of collapse cannot be conducted WITHOUT the buildings plans and NIST never says they had them.  They do provide a RIDICULOUS disclaimer.






The agents typically lie and misrepresent that the WTC documents were returned.  They have not been.  Had they been a link to them with certification of their official source would be available.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> An agent of the infiltrators who work to destroy the Constitution is not expected to recognize Constitutional rights.
> 
> Accordingly, an agent will feel that *failure to appear on subpoena by a governmental entity* is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> The agent specifically working to conceal the methods of mass murder used on 9-11 will fail to recognize the violation of law and deprival of due process associated with guilianis taking of the WTC documents from the city offices.
> 
> *Forensic analysis of collapse cannot be conducted WITHOUT the buildings plans and NIST never says they had them.  They do provide a RIDICULOUS disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> The agents typically lie and misrepresent that the WTC documents were returned.  They have not been.  Had they been a link to them with certification of their official source would be available.*


*
you are a proven LIAR and a dipshit*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.
> 
> You chose to NOT recognize a violation of law which puts you on the side of treason as you attempt to bash verified truth which CAN protect the Constitution.
> 
> There are many people that would resent that, and they are learning about your kind.



there are no secret agents. there is no failure of people to recognize the law. there is no treason.

there is you saying stupid shit and everyone else tell you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## Christophera

Considering you have no evidence from independent sources supporting the claim you so often DO NOT MAKE, that there were steel core columns in the core area, which cannot be evidenced (consistent = no steel core) and statements of independent authority, your assertions are empty.

CONCRETE






Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Christophera

Considering you have no evidence from independent sources supporting the claim you so often DO NOT MAKE, that there were steel core columns in the core area, which cannot be evidenced (consistent = no steel core) and statements of independent authority, your assertions are empty.

CONCRETE






Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Considering you have no evidence from independent sources supporting the claim you so often DO NOT MAKE, that there were steel core columns in the core area, which cannot be evidenced (consistent = no steel core) and statements of independent authority, your assertions are empty.
> 
> CONCRETE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



all this shit has been debunked already.

you lie about robertson claiming it was concrete. all people need to do is read your link. you are a completely delusional moron that thinks the world is full of hypnotized people.

here is a better picture of your "concrete core" and you can see it is made out of STEEL.


----------



## Christophera

Nice picture of exploding concrete through the framework of the interior box columns after the perimeter columns and floors fell away.

This is a few seconds later after the interio box columns were removed.







Note the top is smaller than lower down.  WTC 2 had a reduction of the exterior concrete as the walls thinned in 40 foot increments after the 43rd floor.  That went on for 20 or so floors then they were a constant dimension.

WTC 1 concrete core actually had a taper.  The core were both concrete but WTC 2 was totally redesigned.   Twice as many hallways and elevator entry through the core wall at lobby level.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> WTC 1 concrete core actually had a taper.  The core were both concrete but WTC 2 was totally redesigned.   Twice as many hallways and elevator entry through the core wall at lobby level.



So you say with unsupported text .. now prove it !!

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Nice picture of exploding concrete through the framework of the interior box columns after the perimeter columns and floors fell away.
> 
> This is a few seconds later after the interio box columns were removed.



something else you just pulled completely out of your ass.

you just lie and lie and lie continually.

tell us all again how this picture was taken from a moving car!!


----------



## Christophera

If you are familiar with parking lots, I know the perps would want you to pretend you are not, you see a black roof top in the fore ground.  The guy with the shirt and tie is security making sure no one stops and takes pictures


This image is taken seconds later from the same camera, same car.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you are familiar with parking lots, I know the perps would want you to pretend you are not, you see a black roof top in the fore ground.  The guy with the shirt and tie is security making sure no one stops and takes pictures
> 
> 
> This image is taken seconds later from the same camera, same car.



you are delusional. tell me what road the car was on. i want to hear what public road goes through the middle of LIBERTY STATE PARK. 

you completely make shit up all the time. this is further proof you are delusional and a compulsive liar.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> If you are familiar with parking lots, I know the perps would want you to pretend you are not, you see a black roof top in the fore ground.  The guy with the shirt and tie is security making sure no one stops and takes pictures
> 
> 
> This image is taken seconds later from the same camera, same car.





And yet, pictures (the very ones you keep posting) DID get taken.  And the fence in that park is LONG and no perimeter security was around to prevent lots of people from taking pictures.

There is not one single solitary bit of "evidence" to support your dishonest claim that some unknown security ever tried to prevent anybody from taking photographs of the disaster as it unfolded, you lying dickless pussy dripping.


----------



## Christophera

The photos were taken from the east end of the parking lot at the end of Audrey Knapp Drive.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The photos were taken from the east end of the parking lot at the end of Audrey Knapp Drive.



try again, jackass!! 

the cement path the chevy is on intersects with waterfront at an angle. there is no cement path in your photo that does that!! 

once again, you lie and pull something out of your ass!!


----------



## Fizz

this picture here proves there is no concrete core. you can see right through the core on the left tower.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would want you to pretend you cannot see through hallways.

WTC 2 had twice as many.

The thin blue lines are the edges of the north hall openings.






All light solidly blocked by the core except the hallways.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want you to pretend you cannot see through hallways.
> 
> WTC 2 had twice as many.
> 
> The thin blue lines are the edges of the north hall openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All light solidly blocked by the core except the hallways.



so many errors..... i dont even know where to start.

first of all.... thats not even the same image that i posted above.

next, you have the red lines as the corners of your "core". now take a look at the side of the tower that is to the right of side facing the camera. see how you can measure the depth of the building by how long that side is? now look at the distance between your two red lines that would equate to the wall running parallel to the side we were looking at. your core, as determined by your red lines actually has MORE DEPTH than the side of the building!!! this proves your graphic is impossibly wrong. 

one more thing.... you have hallways that we can clearly see through in between the two red lines on the right. your hallways make no sense at all!! 

here is a picture with the six rows of steel core columns numbered. you claim your concrete core was between columns one and two and also columns 5 and 6. 

your concrete is clearly not there. you can see light through it. thats because its a STEEL CORE WITH NO CONCRETE.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> next, you have the red lines as the corners of your "core". now take a look at the side of the tower that is to the right of side facing the camera. see how you can measure the depth of the building by how long that side is?



No way.  As the parallel plane of the core face moves to the left, view of its true length increases.  I admit the back right corner is not quite right but everything elese works.
'
It certainly doesn't show steel core columns.

And this image absolutely is impossible with them.  We show an interuption in what would be columns, if they existed.






*There were no steel core columns*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, you have the red lines as the corners of your "core". now take a look at the side of the tower that is to the right of side facing the camera. see how you can measure the depth of the building by how long that side is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  As the parallel plane of the core face moves to the left, view of its true length increases.  I admit the back right corner is not quite right but everything elese works.
> '
> It certainly doesn't show steel core columns.
> 
> And this image absolutely is impossible with them.  We show an interuption in what would be columns, if they existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There were no steel core columns*
Click to expand...

you can post that over and over and claim it shows concrete, but in reality it PROVE steel core
you remain a delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, you have the red lines as the corners of your "core". now take a look at the side of the tower that is to the right of side facing the camera. see how you can measure the depth of the building by how long that side is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  As the parallel plane of the core face moves to the left, view of its true length increases.  I admit the back right corner is not quite right but everything elese works.
> '
> It certainly doesn't show steel core columns.
> 
> And this image absolutely is impossible with them.  We show an interuption in what would be columns, if they existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There were no steel core columns*
Click to expand...


once again you show a picture that proves your concrete core IS NOT THERE. IT DOESNT EXIST.


----------



## Christophera

The photo shows the exact opposite and you show you are unreasonable.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The photo shows the exact opposite and you show you are unreasonable.



thats your typical answer when proven you are talking out of your ass. 

once again, your concrete core is proven to be a hoax.


----------



## Christophera

Since there is not one image from 9-11 that shows the steel core columns in the core area and the engineer of records identified a concrete core in a globally published magazine on September 13, 2001 AND this image of WTC 1's west concrete core wall confirms the engineer of record, it is prove that FEMA deceived NIST


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since there is not one image from 9-11 that shows the steel core columns in the core area and the engineer of records identified a concrete core in a globally published magazine on September 13, 2001 AND this image of WTC 1's west concrete core wall confirms the engineer of record, it is prove that FEMA deceived NIST



your image shows the steel core columns on the core area. you lie about the engineer of records indentifying a concrete core. that has already been proven.


----------



## Christophera

The filed disclosure of treason makes it very clear with PANEL 1.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The filed disclosure of treason makes it very clear with PANEL 1.


you are fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The filed disclosure of treason makes it very clear with PANEL 1.



the curved shape can only be a concrete wall? says who? YOU?!!!! 

the steel columns arent even the columns you claim they are. they are the center two rows of columns, not the columns ringing your non-existent concrete core. in order for you to claim you picture "can only be a concrete wall" then your concrete wall must run through the exact center of the core.

this bullshit was already debunked HERE.


----------



## Fizz

where's your concrete core, chris?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Since there is not one image from 9-11 that shows the steel core columns in the core area and the engineer of records identified a concrete core in a globally published magazine on September 13, 2001 AND this image of WTC 1's west concrete core wall confirms the engineer of record, it is prove that FEMA deceived NIST



As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.

You chose to NOT recognize a violation of law which puts you on the side of treason as you attempt to bash verified truth which CAN protect the Constitution.

There are many people that would resent that, and they are learning about your kind.


----------



## Christophera

When evidence is consistent with historical fact  AND photographic evidence from the scene of the crime DURING the crime.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> When evidence is consistent with historical fact  AND photographic evidence from the scene of the crime DURING the crime.



As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.

You chose to NOT recognize a violation of law which puts you on the side of treason as you attempt to bash verified truth which CAN protect the Constitution.

There are many people that would resent that, and they are learning about your kind. 

And here is what the practice of linking to your own web page as proof of something is worth.......


Spam LT


Ingredients

    * 1 can SPAM® With Bacon, cut into 8 slices
    * 1 mayonnaise, if desired
    * 8 slices bread
    * 1 tomato, sliced
    * 4 lettuce leaves

Directions

   1. Spread mayonnaise on 1 side of each slice bread. Layer each of 4 bread slices with 2 slices SPAM® with Bacon, 1 slice tomato and 1 lettuce leaf.
   2. In skillet, cook SPAM® with Bacon until warm.

from;
SPAM > Recipe Details


----------



## Christophera

The agents links are all misrepresentation.  The agent exposes itself by failing to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception and failing to provide indepedentl verifications.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents links are all misrepresentation.  The agent exposes itself by failing to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception and failing to provide indepedentl verifications.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agents links are all misrepresentation.  The agent exposes itself by failing to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception and failing to provide indepedentl verifications.
Click to expand...

yup, nutty as a fruitcake


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agents links are all misrepresentation.  The agent exposes itself by failing to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception and failing to provide indepedentl verifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, nutty as a fruitcake
Click to expand...


which happens more often?  christopera saying the word "treason" or rdean saying the word "republican"?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, nutty as a fruitcake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which happens more often?  christopera saying the word "treason" or rdean saying the word "republican"?
Click to expand...

they are both about that same in that regard


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The agents links are all misrepresentation.  The agent exposes itself by failing to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception and failing to provide indepedentl verifications.




As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.

You chose to NOT recognize a violation of law which puts you on the side of treason as you attempt to bash verified truth which CAN protect the Constitution.

There are many people that would resent that, and they are learning about your kind.

And here is what the practice of linking to your own web page as proof of something is worth.......


----------



## Christophera

The agent posts text obsufucation and NO evidence of steel core columns.

The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure.






The agent unreasonably tries to identify what can only be concrete as gypsum fastened to COMPLETELY unseen steel core columns.  In that situation IF there were steel core columns they would protrude out the top of the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agent posts text obsufucation and NO evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> The agent unreasonably tries to identify what can only be concrete as gypsum fastened to COMPLETELY unseen steel core columns.  In that situation IF there were steel core columns they would protrude out the top of the core area.


dipshits post photos that are inconclusive at best and ignores the proof positive photos that have been posted to him


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The agent posts text obsufucation and NO evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agent unreasonably tries to identify what can only be concrete as gypsum fastened to COMPLETELY unseen steel core columns.  In that situation IF there were steel core columns they would protrude out the top of the core area.



Yawn............


----------



## Liability

The Troofer Agents will continue to post intentional lies and even offer clear proof of how wrong their position is while simultaneously pretending that it somehow supports their position.  

This should not surprise anybody interested in reality.  For, as studying such human refuse continues to show, ALL 9/11 Troofers are lying treasonous irrational scumbag filth. 

And the child-support evading pussies are the lowest of such filth.


----------



## Christophera

The historical record from Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.  The engineer of record provided information to Newsweek.

Then, images from 9-11 show what can be only concrete.  Here is a portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core about to hit WTC 3.  The brownish cube like object is concrete.






then ground zero shows a remanant of the massive core base wall of WTC 1.  The base wall is so big a 3x7 utility hallway runs the length of the segment.


----------



## Christophera

The historical record from Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.  The engineer of record provided information to Newsweek.

Then, images from 9-11 show what can be only concrete.  Here is a portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core about to hit WTC 3.  The brownish cube like object is concrete.






then ground zero shows a remanant of the massive core base wall of WTC 1.  The base wall is so big a 3x7 utility hallway runs the length of the segment.


----------



## DiveCon

more delusional lies


----------



## Christophera

Agents of treason writing in support of deception cannot prevail over evidence.

The Twins had a concrete core.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Agents of treason writing in support of deception cannot prevail over evidence.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core.




YOU are the agent of treason, you stupid lying fuck.

And no, your lies cannot and do not prevail over evidence, CriscoFEARa.

Ironically, the "evidence" you yourself so often post establishes that you are nothing but a pitiable liar.

The Twin Towers had no concrete cores.


----------



## Christophera

The evidence is the photo of the concrete core.






Since you have no photos of the supposed steel core columns, you cannot independently substantiate your lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The evidence is the photo of the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have no photos of the supposed steel core columns, you cannot independently substantiate your lie.


you havent shown a photo with conclusive proof of a concrete core


----------



## Fizz

where is your concrete core?!!!


----------



## Christophera

I post the conclusive proof constantly.






Your fake peer group of internet disfo agents attempt to misinterpret the image, while they have none of steel core columns on 9-11.  Your fake group attempts to describe the above image as "gypsum planks fastened to steel core columns.  Absurd, the wreckage of the above steel crashing over it would leave much ragged structural steel of the core sticking out the top.  We seen none.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I post the conclusive proof constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake peer group of internet disfo agents attempt to misinterpret the image, while they have none of steel core columns on 9-11.  Your fake group attempts to describe the above image as "gypsum planks fastened to steel core columns.  Absurd, the wreckage of the above steel crashing over it would leave much ragged structural steel of the core sticking out the top.  We seen none.


ROFLMAO

you are too fucking funny'

what you post proves the opposite of what you claim


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I post the conclusive proof constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake peer group of internet disfo agents attempt to misinterpret the image, while they have none of steel core columns on 9-11.  Your fake group attempts to describe the above image as "gypsum planks fastened to steel core columns.  Absurd, the wreckage of the above steel crashing over it would leave much ragged structural steel of the core sticking out the top.  We seen none.


all your shit has been debunked already.
here is your "concrete" core and its clearly made out of steel.





answer the question, deadbeat. where is your concrete core? is it invisible concrete? i've circled exactly where you claim your concrete core is and you can see right through it!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I post the conclusive proof constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake peer group of internet disfo agents attempt to misinterpret the image, while they have none of steel core columns on 9-11.  Your fake group attempts to describe the above image as "gypsum planks fastened to steel core columns.  Absurd, the wreckage of the above steel crashing over it would leave much ragged structural steel of the core sticking out the top.  We seen none.
> 
> 
> 
> all your shit has been debunked already.
> here is your "concrete" core and its clearly made out of steel.
> 
> 
> answer the question, deadbeat. where is your concrete core? is it invisible concrete? i've circled exactly where you claim your concrete core is and you can see right through it!!
Click to expand...

what the dipshit doesnt seem to understand is his backlit photo only proves light was not able to get through
it proves nothing else
the rest of the photo evidence from that day supports the steel core columns


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I post the conclusive proof constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake peer group of internet disfo agents attempt to misinterpret the image, while they have none of steel core columns on 9-11.  Your fake group attempts to describe the above image as "gypsum planks fastened to steel core columns.  Absurd, the wreckage of the above steel crashing over it would leave much ragged structural steel of the core sticking out the top.  We seen none.
> 
> 
> 
> all your shit has been debunked already.
> here is your "concrete" core and its clearly made out of steel.
> 
> 
> answer the question, deadbeat. where is your concrete core? is it invisible concrete? i've circled exactly where you claim your concrete core is and you can see right through it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the dipshit doesnt seem to understand is his backlit photo only proves light was not able to get through
> it proves nothing else
> the rest of the photo evidence from that day supports the steel core columns
Click to expand...


I've heard of transparent glass.  I have actually seen women wearing see-through blouses.  But I had never before heard of transparent concrete!



Yeah.  CriscoFEARa is precisely as credible in the matter of the concrete core as he is credible in the role of being a man with regard to his own kids.

Troofers suck shit in hell.


----------



## Christophera

I see no circle but do see concrete between the inner framework of floor beams and box surrounding the concrete core.

It looks likes it is detonating.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I see no circle but do see concrete between the inner framework of floor beams and box surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> It looks likes it is detonating.



not that picture, you complete fucking moron.

this one is the one that has your invisible concrete core circled. you are a complete ass!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I see no circle but do see concrete between the inner framework of floor beams and box surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> It looks likes it is detonating.


no concrete, dipshit

btw, that sure looks like what one would expect to happen to 3" thick gypsum wall planking


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would want people to think that, but where are the chunks still connected to the backing?

If it is gypsum, why is it doing what it is doing?


Is this gypsum too? 






Bwahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would want people to think that, but where are the chunks still connected to the backing?
> 
> If it is gypsum, why is it doing what it is doing?
> 
> 
> Is this gypsum too?
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha


no, dipshit
that is steel core columns


----------



## Fizz

hey chris...

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## Christophera

That is the spire on the left, outside the core.


Is that gypsum on the right?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is the spire on the left, outside the core.
> 
> 
> Is that gypsum on the right?


the spire IS PART of the core, not outside it, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The spire is the inner wall of the outer steel framework.  Floor beams connecting what are called "interior box columns".  Looking at the west side of WTC 1 core.






Then inside of that is the concrete wall, the core wall.  Looking along the line of the west side of the WTC 1 core a litle later.


----------



## Christophera

The top and bottom images are of the spire from nearly opposite sides at nearly the same moment.


----------



## Fizz

hey chris...

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The spire is the inner wall of the outer steel framework.  Floor beams connecting what are called "interior box columns".  Looking at the west side of WTC 1 core.
> 
> 
> 
> Then inside of that is the concrete wall, the core wall.  Looking along the line of the west side of the WTC 1 core a litle later.


NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


dipshit
and neither of those photos show any concrete and your assessment of what the things are in those photos has been proven to be totally delusional


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core base wall of WTC 1.







What silversteins obsolete altered plans show for the 3rd floor core plan.






Altered by the digital addition of revision tables to the scanned blueprints.






The pixel wide spaces and lines are not possible with  scanned pencil drawing of the original scale.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The concrete core base wall of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> What silversteins obsolete altered plans show for the 3rd floor core plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Altered by the digital addition of revision tables to the scanned blueprints.
> 
> 
> 
> The pixel wide spaces and lines are not possible with  scanned pencil drawing of the original scale.


you fail once again, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

all that shit has been debunked already. your hoax is complete bullshit.

hey chris...

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## Christophera

The fact is that the scanned blueprints from silverstein DO NOT MATCH what is seen at ground zero and the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The plans show an air shaft, a steam shaft or an elevator in that position.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fact is that the scanned blueprints from silverstein DO NOT MATCH what is seen at ground zero and the
> 
> 
> 
> The plans show an air shaft, a steam shaft or an elevator in that position.


the plans show what was found
your assessment of what was found in that photo is deficient 

you are a complete and total fucktard


----------



## Christophera

The photo of the core wall at its base shows NO CORE COLUMNS.  To the right and in the foreground there are NO CORE COLUMNS.

The 3rd floor core plan does show a janitor closet, steam shaft and airshaft but we see a gray mass with daylight shining through a hallway.

Clearly, you pretend to be deficient.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The photo of the core wall at its base shows NO CORE COLUMNS.  To the right and in the foreground there are NO CORE COLUMNS.
> 
> The 3rd floor core plan does show a janitor closet, steam shaft and airshaft but we see a gray mass with daylight shining through a hallway.
> 
> Clearly, *you pretend to be deficient*.



LOL!  What a stumbling fumbling bumblefuck.   

You don't _pretend_ to be deficient, you lying fuck.  You truly ARE deficient.  It's the sole true thing about you.


----------



## Fizz

hey chris...

why can't you answer this question?

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!

your claim has been proven to be a hoax.


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core.






Not gypsum fastened to steel columns.


----------



## slackjawed

Two pictures;

one is a picture of what the hell is wrong with you agent chrissy

the other is the inside of the core from wt2 clearly showing gypsum planking covering the inside


epic fail for the agent, years worth of fail
your mission of 9 years is a fail, but I bet your used to failure........


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gypsum fastened to steel columns.


if you werent so fucking stupid you would understand that the light being blocked could have been blocked by ANYTHING including but not limited to gypsum wall planks

but you have yet to show any conclusive proof of concrete in the core above grade


----------



## Christophera

if you werent so fucking stupid you would understand that the light being blocked could not have been blocked off by gypsum wall planks that WOULD BE DESTROYED before the photo was taken.

but you have yet to show any independent verifications of steel core columns or any image of them on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> if you werent so fucking stupid you would understand that the light being blocked could not have been blocked off by gypsum wall planks that WOULD BE DESTROYED before the photo was taken.
> 
> but you have yet to show any independent verifications of steel core columns or any image of them on 9-11.


you have proof that the gypsum wall planks would ALL have been destroyed by the collapse?

and EVERY photo is proof of steel core columns, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Since it cannot be proven that gypsum would survive intact fastened to steel core columns after 100's of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it it is logical and reasonable to assume the gypsum, if it existed, would be stripped from the supposed steel core columns.

It is logical to assume this is concrete,



because the engineer of record identified a concrete core 2 days after 9-11

September 13, 2001​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since it cannot be proven that gypsum would survive intact fastened to steel core columns after 100's of thousands of tons of steel crashed over it it is logical and reasonable to assume the gypsum, if it existed, would be stripped from the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> It is logical to assume this is concrete,
> 
> 
> 
> because the engineer of record identified a concrete core 2 days after 9-11
> 
> ​


wrong again, dipshit
the reporter made that false claim


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is logical to assume this is concrete,



your crap has already been debunked.

hey chris...

WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!

why cant you show us where the concrete core is? why is light shining through your concrete core? is it invisible?


----------



## Christophera

No light is seen shining through the core in that photo.

In this one it shines through the hallways.






And in the upper section it is obvious that there can be *NO CONTINOUS COLUMNS*.  With a concrete tubular core it doesn't matter.

The light in the middle section is reflected of the inside of the concrete core wall which was very smooth from the dissassemblable steel inner concrete form.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No light is seen shining through the core in that photo.
> 
> In this one it shines through the hallways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the upper section it is obvious that there can be *NO CONTINOUS COLUMNS*.  With a concrete tubular core it doesn't matter.
> 
> The light in the middle section is reflected of the inside of the concrete core wall which was very smooth from the dissassemblable steel inner concrete form.


that photo PROVES there was NOT a concrete core as you have described


----------



## Christophera

As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.

Or, that photo proves, just as I say it does, that there were no steel core columns.  It does this because it shows that they could not have been continuous, and they were supposed to have been.

Of course there are no official plans because the ex mayor of NYC took them in a violation of law.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As usual the opposite of what the agent says is closer to the truth.
> 
> Or, that photo proves, just as I say it does, that there were no steel core columns.  It does this because it shows that they could not have been continuous, and they were supposed to have been.
> 
> Of course there are no official plans because the ex mayor of NYC took them in a violation of law.


and you must be an agent

and if the Mayor took something in violation of the law, he would have been convicted of it
he wasnt, you remain a delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

Of course the agent would not be able to recognize that judges do not recognize, follow or uphold laws, and that there is NO WAY to make them accountable unless MANY citizens demand that .  .  . which is exactly what the agents are trying to prevent.


----------



## slackjawed

Of course the agent would not be able to recognize that judges do not recognize, follow or uphold laws, and that there is NO WAY to make them accountable unless MANY citizens demand that . . . which is exactly what the agent know as christophera is trying to prevent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course the agent would not be able to recognize that judges do not recognize, follow or uphold laws, and that there is NO WAY to make them accountable unless MANY citizens demand that .  .  . which is exactly what the agents are trying to prevent.


if such were the case, you would have grounds for appeal
take it to that level dipshit


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the agent would not be able to recognize that judges do not recognize, follow or uphold laws, and that there is NO WAY to make them accountable unless MANY citizens demand that .  .  . which is exactly what the agents are trying to prevent.
> 
> 
> 
> if such were the case, you would have grounds for appeal
> take it to that level dipshit
Click to expand...


It won't do any good but at least he won't go down in history as supporting treason


----------



## MouthyRealist

christophera i am ur son...Why dont u love me anymore????


----------



## slackjawed

I think agent chrissy really is a delusional retard, so i feel kinda bad about tormenting him, but on the other hand he is trying to delude the public.........


Ok, I don't feel bad about tormenting the delusional retard anymore


----------



## slackjawed

MouthyRealist said:


> christophera i am ur son...Why dont u love me anymore????


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> MouthyRealist said:
> 
> 
> 
> christophera i am ur son...Why dont u love me anymore????
Click to expand...

i doubt that it really IS


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MouthyRealist said:
> 
> 
> 
> christophera i am ur son...Why dont u love me anymore????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i doubt that it really IS
Click to expand...


that's why I like you, always the cynic!


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt that it really IS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's why I like you, always the cynic!
Click to expand...

yeah, and as retarded as christoFEARa is, it's still sick to pretend to be his child


----------



## MouthyRealist

Politicians are like diapers.  They both need changing regularly and for the same reason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No light is seen shining through the core in that photo.
> 
> In this one it shines through the hallways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the upper section it is obvious that there can be *NO CONTINOUS COLUMNS*.  With a concrete tubular core it doesn't matter.
> 
> The light in the middle section is reflected of the inside of the concrete core wall which was very smooth from the dissassemblable steel inner concrete form.



no moron. you just claimed earlier today that the core concrete was brown. there is NO FUCKING WAY the core can reflect light that isnt hitting it. the sun is clearly behind the towers. it cant reflect light towards the camera. you can see right through where you claim the concrete core was in the tower on the right.

your concrete core has been proven to be a hoax!!!


AGAIN!!!


----------



## Christophera

Since WTC 1 hallways are not on the line of sight to the sunrise, the light MUST BE REFLECTING off of the concrete because the hallway is NOT aligned with it.  Look at the roof and the corner.  It is easy to tell the tower is viewed slightly obliquely rather than square with the west face.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since WTC 1 hallways are not on the line of sight to the sunrise, the light MUST BE REFLECTING off of the concrete because the hallway is NOT aligned with it.  Look at the roof and the corner.  It is easy to tell the tower is viewed slightly obliquely rather than square with the west face.



no jackass. your concrete core doesnt exist and this picture proves it. there's no fucking reflection. thats simply an idiotic claim.


----------



## Christophera

Your text is not convincing.  Evidence is.  The fact you cannot explain what the object on the left is, without erroneously attempting to label it "core columns" shows how weak your position is because the object on the left does NOT look anything the one on the right which IS structural steel.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Your text is not convincing.  Evidence is.  The fact you cannot explain what the object on the left is, without erroneously attempting to label it "core columns" shows how weak your position is because the object on the left does NOT look anything the one on the right which IS structural steel.



I have reason to believe the objects on the right are detonation cords supported by Lincoln Logs and a conveyor to move explosives into the towers. It is all just false work to aid in the planned demo of the entire downtown area.


----------



## Christophera

As I've stated.  You, nor anyone has any reasonable position or evidence supporting the supposed steel core columns.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> As I've stated.  You, nor anyone has any reasonable position or evidence supporting the supposed steel core columns.



wrong!

You want to disprove the 'official story', the burden is on you to provide proof.
So far you have only prven here and the list of places below that you are an agent of enemies to the USA.
Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup.com
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)


fucking propaganda agent


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your text is not convincing.  Evidence is.  The fact you cannot explain what the object on the left is, without erroneously attempting to label it "core columns" shows how weak your position is because the object on the left does NOT look anything the one on the right which IS structural steel.



you can see right through where you claim your concrete core exists on the right tower!!! 

fucking reflection my ass!!


----------



## Christophera

The tower on the right, WTC 2, has no light passing through it.

On the left is WTC 1 and it is NOT lined up with the sun to pass through the hallway in the middle section.

The top section shows that ANY COLUMN would not be continuous.


*There were no steel core columns in the core area!*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The tower on the right, WTC 2, has no light passing through it.
> 
> On the left is WTC 1 and it is NOT lined up with the sun to pass through the hallway in the middle section.
> 
> The top section shows that ANY COLUMN would not be continuous.
> 
> 
> *There were no steel core columns in the core area!*



what the fuck are you talking about? you can see right through the tower on the right!! 

you can see right through where you claim your concrete core is!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since WTC 1 hallways are not on the line of sight to the sunrise, the light MUST BE REFLECTING off of the concrete because the hallway is NOT aligned with it.  Look at the roof and the corner.  It is easy to tell the tower is viewed slightly obliquely rather than square with the west face.



I work with concrete. I see it on a daily basis. I've NEVER seen concrete that reflects light after it has cured.

What kind of concrete do you know of that is reflective? I might be able to make a killing off of it.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since WTC 1 hallways are not on the line of sight to the sunrise, the light MUST BE REFLECTING off of the concrete because the hallway is NOT aligned with it.  Look at the roof and the corner.  It is easy to tell the tower is viewed slightly obliquely rather than square with the west face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work with concrete. I see it on a daily basis. I've NEVER seen concrete that reflects light after it has cured.
> 
> What kind of concrete do you know of that is reflective? I might be able to make a killing off of it.
Click to expand...


chris's invisicrete is very reflective when in direct sunlight


----------



## Christophera

There is cdot regulation for some surfaces of concrete to limit reflection.  Steel forms, if well vibrated with vibrators contact on the forms, will bring enough fines to the surface so that oblique reflections at low angles can create reflections that will blind traffic.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There is cdot regulation for some surfaces of concrete to limit reflection.  Steel forms, if well vibrated with vibrators contact on the forms, will bring enough fines to the surface so that oblique reflections at low angles can create reflections that will blind traffic.



hey jackass.... the sun would need to shine on the surface in order for it to reflect anything. the sun is on THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FUCKING BUILDING YOU MORON!!! 

(reflection is now totally debunked)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> There is cdot regulation for some surfaces of concrete to limit reflection.  Steel forms, if well vibrated with vibrators contact on the forms, will bring enough fines to the surface so that oblique reflections at low angles can create reflections that will blind traffic.



Now you're trying to claim they "vibrated" the forms on the WTC?? Even if this process existed (which to my knowledge if doesn't), why would they go to the expense on interior columns? Especially if they are interior columns that are going to be hidden by decorative elements?


----------



## Christophera

Vibrating forms or placing the vibrating head against forms is SOP where heavy aggregregate is used to be sure it is all covered in fines and seal up the surface of the concrete.

Your experience in concrete seems very limited.

There were no interio columns.  The concrete core was a single rectangular tube with shear wall construction (WTC 1).


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> hey jackass.... the sun would need to shine on the surface in order for it to reflect anything. the sun is on THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FUCKING BUILDING YOU MORON!!!



Wrong, the hallway IS A HOLE in the building.  That hole allows sunlight to shine on the inside wall of the core which was oriented to cardinal directions and allows the reflected light to leave the west face of the core.  The sunrise, in the east (since your brain is so fried) is at a very low oblique angle.  At that angle light will reflect of many things.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jackass.... the sun would need to shine on the surface in order for it to reflect anything. the sun is on THE OTHER SIDE OF THE FUCKING BUILDING YOU MORON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, the hallway IS A HOLE in the building.  That hole allows sunlight to shine on the inside wall of the core which was oriented to cardinal directions and allows the reflected light to leave the west face of the core.  The sunrise, in the east (since your brain is so fried) is at a very low oblique angle.  At that angle light will reflect of many things.
Click to expand...


so chris, now you are claiming that there was a HALLWAY between your "interior box columns" and your concrete core?


----------



## Fizz

how did the hallways get from the middle of the core to the very edge?!!

you are changing your story again!!!!! 

this is from YOUR website....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Vibrating forms or placing the vibrating head against forms is SOP where heavy aggregregate is used to be sure it is all covered in fines and seal up the surface of the concrete.
> 
> Your experience in concrete seems very limited.
> 
> There were no interio columns.  The concrete core was a single rectangular tube with shear wall construction (WTC 1).
> 
> 
> 
> Columns, cores, tubes, whatever, the point is the same. They would not use vibrators to make the concrete reflective. As to your point about heavy aggregate, it would not have been used in this type of application. When concrete is used in a multi-story application, it is done one or two stories at a time, using a smaller size of stone(typically 2" minus). This leads to a more uniform mix from level to level, and does not lead to heavier pours on top of lighter ones.
> 
> Of course, in your world, they built up the forms from the sub-basements to the spire, then did one continuous "vibrated" pour of rip-rap based concrete. This would be shiny and strong in your book, wouldn't it??


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:
			
		

> Columns, cores, tubes, whatever, the point is the same. They would not use vibrators to make the concrete reflective.



I never said they used vibration to make the concrete reflective.  I said they use it to make sure that the fines encapsulate and surround the heavy aggregate up against the form.

Aggregate of 2" is considered heavy aggregate.

Concrete pours are ALWAYS LIMITED TO ABOUT 40 FEET because of hydrostatic pressure.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Aggregate of 2" is considered heavy aggregate.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Where do you work??? We don't start calling it "heavy" until we're past 4". And even then, it's based on the application.

Your local park parking lot, or local fire road is 3" minus. Do you consider that a "heavy" application???


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columns, cores, tubes, whatever, the point is the same. They would not use vibrators to make the concrete reflective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they used vibration to make the concrete reflective.  I said they use it to make sure that the fines encapsulate and surround the heavy aggregate up against the form.
> 
> Aggregate of 2" is considered heavy aggregate.
> 
> Concrete pours are ALWAYS LIMITED TO ABOUT 40 FEET because of hydrostatic pressure.
Click to expand...


just out of curiosity, doesnt the vibration make the fine particulate go to the TOP? so how the fuck does vibrating it make the SIDES more reflective? 

anyway, where is your proof that vibrators were used to make the concrete at the WTC?

or is this something else you just PULLED OUT OF YOUR ASS?!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columns, cores, tubes, whatever, the point is the same. They would not use vibrators to make the concrete reflective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they used vibration to make the concrete reflective.  I said they use it to make sure that the fines encapsulate and surround the heavy aggregate up against the form.
> 
> Aggregate of 2" is considered heavy aggregate.
> 
> Concrete pours are ALWAYS LIMITED TO ABOUT 40 FEET because of hydrostatic pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just out of curiosity, doesnt the vibration make the fine particulate go to the TOP? so how the fuck does vibrating it make the SIDES more reflective?
> 
> anyway, where is your proof that vibrators were used to make the concrete at the WTC?
> 
> or is this something else you just PULLED OUT OF YOUR ASS?!!
Click to expand...


Yes, the fine does rise to the top. The only thing vibration does to the sides & bottom is to chase the air bubbles out. This leads to a void-less mix for a stronger base for roadways and foundations.


----------



## Christophera

Yes, the air bubbles trapped in the aggregate at the form surface.

You see the fines on the top because the aggregate sinks but they also accumulate in voids near the forms when the vibrator is contacted there.

I watched this when some artisans were casting letters and words in a wall for a park entry with its name.  It was vital to get the detail from the mold piece in the forms with the letter shapes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Yes, the air bubbles trapped in the aggregate at the form surface.
> 
> You see the fines on the top because the aggregate sinks but they also accumulate in voids near the forms when the vibrator is contacted there.



And you also have the roughs resting on the forms, which shoots your "reflective" concrete walls theory to hell. You can not end up with a "rough" and "fine" vertical reflective surface.


----------



## Fizz

doesnt matter anyway. chris already stated that the box columns were fastened to the concrete core walls. there is no concrete core and we can see light right through the EXACT place he claims his concrete core existed. 

in an effort to pull something.... absolutely anything.... out of his ass he now claims the hallway was way over on the side of the core. its an absolute impossibility for there to be box columns and his concrete core and a hallway all in that tiny little space.

then we have the other problem that you can actually see light through the core further to the left..... which also proves his concrete core didnt exist.


----------



## Christophera

*The setback storefront corner wrapped in glass facilitates the mutual gaze within and without. Visitors are drawn in by the spectacle and sunlight reflecting off the rear concrete interior façade.*

Just one example.  When more area is involved with vertical surfaces it become blinding.  That is why in California DOT requires draping.

ARCH'IT files / Zaha Hadid's Contemporary Arts Center, Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *The setback storefront corner wrapped in glass facilitates the mutual gaze within and without. Visitors are drawn in by the spectacle and sunlight reflecting off the rear concrete interior façade.*
> 
> Just one example.  When more area is involved with vertical surfaces it become blinding.  That is why in California DOT requires draping.
> 
> ARCH'IT files / Zaha Hadid's Contemporary Arts Center, Cincinnati, OH



The concrete elements in your link show no signs of reflection. The glass & plexi-glass are the reflective surfaces.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is cdot regulation for some surfaces of concrete to limit reflection.  Steel forms, if well vibrated with vibrators contact on the forms, will bring enough fines to the surface so that oblique reflections at low angles can create reflections that will blind traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're trying to claim they "vibrated" the forms on the WTC?? Even if this process existed (which to my knowledge if doesn't), why would they go to the expense on interior columns? Especially if they are interior columns that are going to be hidden by decorative elements?
Click to expand...

and that they used STEEL forms to pour the concrete in

LOL
oh man its getting more ridiculous than before


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *The setback storefront corner wrapped in glass facilitates the mutual gaze within and without. Visitors are drawn in by the spectacle and sunlight reflecting off the rear concrete interior façade.*
> 
> Just one example.  When more area is involved with vertical surfaces it become blinding.  That is why in California DOT requires draping.
> 
> ARCH'IT files / Zaha Hadid's Contemporary Arts Center, Cincinnati, OH


yeah, dipshit, glass is reflective


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:
			
		

> The concrete elements in your link show no signs of reflection. The glass & plexi-glass are the reflective surfaces.



But that is not why the article says this,

*"The setback storefront corner wrapped in glass facilitates the mutual gaze within and without. Visitors are drawn in by the spectacle and sunlight reflecting off the rear concrete interior façade.
"*

Below are images of concrete refelcting light.  Most are polished concrete.  Floors are polished because it is not really possible to form a horizontal surface under a form.  Fresh vertical surfaces cast against steel forms are flatter than polished floors and smoother as well.  It takes some time for the acids in the air and water to etch out the softer particulates and make the surface rough, non reflecting.


----------



## Christophera

Here's a good example.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete elements in your link show no signs of reflection. The glass & plexi-glass are the reflective surfaces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is not why the article says this,
> 
> *"The setback storefront corner wrapped in glass facilitates the mutual gaze within and without. Visitors are drawn in by the spectacle and sunlight reflecting off the rear concrete interior façade.
> "*
> 
> Below are images of concrete refelcting light.  Most are polished concrete.  Floors are polished because it is not really possible to form a horizontal surface under a form.  Fresh vertical surfaces cast against steel forms are flatter than polished floors and smoother as well.  It takes some time for the acids in the air and water to etch out the softer particulates and make the surface rough, non reflecting.
Click to expand...


If you think 1,3 & 4 are concrete, you're a loony. And #2 is not a reflection, as you can not see the detail of the clouds on the wall. (unless you're Kal-El of Krypton)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Here's a good example.



A good example of what?? I see light from the opening and the wall fixture directly lighting the concrete, but I do not see any reflections of the same light on any of the other concrete surfaces. If this concrete was truly reflective, you would see images of the orange wall fixture on the roof, floor, and other walls.


----------



## Christophera

It is not that relective.  Strong sunlight at a low angle will reflect VERY well off of the last example of how smooth and relective can be.

Most importantly is that the supposed steel core columns and core structure that was supposed to have existed, is NEVER seen on 9-11.

it should be seen here.  What we see, by the process of elimination can ONLY be rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A good example of what??* I see light from the opening and the wall fixture directly lighting the concrete, but I do not see any reflections of the same light on any of the other concrete surfaces. If this concrete was truly reflective, you would see images of the orange wall fixture on the roof, floor, and other walls.
Click to expand...

an example of concrete with a protective coating over it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> it should be seen here.  What we see, by the process of elimination can ONLY be rebar.



If you're within 100 feet, and looking at a 2 story building.

This photo shows structural steel at 1/2+ mile range.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is not that relective.  Strong sunlight at a low angle will reflect VERY well off of the last example of how smooth and relective can be.
> 
> Most importantly is that the supposed steel core columns and core structure that was supposed to have existed, is NEVER seen on 9-11.
> 
> it should be seen here.  What we see, by the process of elimination can ONLY be rebar.



doesnt matter jackass because there was no hallway where you are claiming the reflection was coming from. 






you are seeing right through your invisicrete!!!


----------



## Liability

When CriscoFEARa, the Troofer scumbag lying filth, sees the architectural PLANS themselves, and can find no reference to a "concrete" core, the filthy scumbag cowardly dishonest piece of treasonous crap claims (with *no* basis in reality) that the "plans" are frauds.  



Well, they're not fake plans.  Eat it you deliberately dishonest piece of shit Troofer bastard.

9-11 Research: North Tower Blueprints



> The core structures, like the perimeter wall structures, were 100 percent steel-framed.


 9-11 Research: The Core Structures

Yes, CriscoFEARa, you lying sack of shit, even other 9/11 Truthers (_with_ an axe to grind) seem able to acknowledge the obvious:  *the CORE was 100% steel framed.*


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> When CriscoFEARa, the Troofer scumbag lying filth, sees the architectural PLANS themselves, and can find no reference to a "concrete" core, the filthy scumbag cowardly dishonest piece of treasonous crap claims (with *no* basis in reality) that the "plans" are frauds.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they're not fake plans.  Eat it you deliberately dishonest piece of shit Troofer bastard.
> 
> 9-11 Research: North Tower Blueprints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core structures, like the perimeter wall structures, were 100 percent steel-framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> Yes, CriscoFEARa, you lying sack of shit, even other 9/11 Truthers (_with_ an axe to grind) seem able to acknowledge the obvious:  *the CORE was 100% steel framed.*
Click to expand...

his answer to that is those plans are not the official plans
because of some scanner anomaly that he cant identify


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> When CriscoFEARa, the Troofer scumbag lying filth, sees the architectural PLANS themselves, and can find no reference to a "concrete" core, the filthy scumbag cowardly dishonest piece of treasonous crap claims (with *no* basis in reality) that the "plans" are frauds.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they're not fake plans.  Eat it you deliberately dishonest piece of shit Troofer bastard.
> 
> 9-11 Research: North Tower Blueprints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core structures, like the perimeter wall structures, were 100 percent steel-framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11 Research: The Core Structures
> 
> Yes, CriscoFEARa, you lying sack of shit, even other 9/11 Truthers (_with_ an axe to grind) seem able to acknowledge the obvious:  *the CORE was 100% steel framed.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his answer to that is those plans are not the official plans
> because of some scanner anomaly that he cant identify
Click to expand...


Yup, went through that with him too. I take his denial of these plans as proof he is actually purposefully engaging in a mission to deceive for some demented reason.
The "anomoly" as he calls it, is not uncommon in a copy of a set of plans from mylar. Back when I drafted by hand, I used 'sticky back' sections to repair mistakes, make changes, or to insert details. When this is run through a blueprint machine, it leaves no traces, however; when I have scanned my old plans to create a software copy, most of the time these sections of 'sticky back' can usually be seen. I explained that to him at least twice in the past, but he seems to think since he watched somebody somewhere take a set of plans out of thier truck he knows more than everyone else.

The 'anomoly' that he has incessently posted allover the internet looks just like the 'sticky back' changes I had made on some of my projects  when I scanned them into software format. The material used to make the 'sticky back' is small enough to put through a normal copy machine to copy commonly used details. That is exactly what agent chrissy's 'anomoly' looks like, a detail copied from paper to sticky back placed on a mylar sheet, then scanned into a computer. 

I acvtually think that agent chrissy thinks that the old way of drafting put out the same clean crisp plans as autodesk. The fact is, in the old days we were not worried about little 'anomolies' on our mylar because they didn't show up when blueprints were madeon an amonia based copier. It was only when these mylar plans are scanned into a software format that it is seen.


But then both of you are right, he chooses not to accept these plans both because it disproves the narrative he is trying to create and because he is so fucking clueless. 


or maybe i am correct in assuming agent chrissy is really an agent intentionally spreading propaganda.


----------



## Christophera

The plans from wtc7.net are not only NOT OFFICIAL they are obviously do not represent what was built.

To the right of the interior box column, OUTSIDE the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall (with a 3x7 utility hall running the length of it) is a grey mass.  Concrete.






This is the 3d floor core plan.  It shows there is supposed to be an airshaft, a steam shaft and other things where that massive concrete wall is.






Here's a link to the original at wtc7.net

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png

This PROVES the obsolete drawings do NOT represent what was built.

FURTHERMORE:

The plans have been digitally altered to appear as final drawings by the addition of the REVISION TABLES.  This image is from A-A-159






The original.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png

About 20% of the scanned blueprints have those anomalies that were probably generated from a hasty photoshop project done with some poorly controlled software to alter, slightly, the cut graphics of the intials from some other set of plans scanned as a source of the revision tables.

That is why silverstein DID NOT leak blueprints and ONLY leaked scans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The plans from wtc7.net are not only NOT OFFICIAL they are obviously do not represent what was built.
> 
> To the right of the interior box column, OUTSIDE the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall (with a 3x7 utility hall running the length of it) is a grey mass.  Concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 3d floor core plan.  It shows there is supposed to be an airshaft, a steam shaft and other things where that massive concrete wall is.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the original at wtc7.net
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png
> 
> This PROVES the obsolete drawings do NOT represent what was built.
> 
> FURTHERMORE:
> 
> The plans have been digitally altered to appear as final drawings by the addition of the REVISION TABLES.  This image is from A-A-159
> 
> 
> 
> The original.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png
> 
> About 20% of the scanned blueprints have those anomalies that were probably generated from a hasty photoshop project done with some poorly controlled software to alter, slightly, the cut graphics of the intials from some other set of plans scanned as a source of the revision tables.
> 
> That is why silverstein DID NOT leak blueprints and ONLY leaked scans.


you remain a fucking moron


----------



## Liability

Hey CriscoFEARa, you lying fuck, let me set you up.

You will now play the role of the willing participant as I systematically lead you to yet another contradiction in your position.

Should you choose not to cooperate in this effort out of cowardice (and we know you are unmanly since you refuse to support your own offspring, you pussy), I'll just dig up your earlier quotes and some images.

Let's get started, you prissy pussy.

*Is it your contention that the Twin Towers fell at free fall speeds?*

A simple "yes" or "no" will be required from you, you lying, evasive, cowardly, period-dripping pussy.

Go.


----------



## slackjawed

If a set of plans is sealed and signed, it is an official set of plans whether it is scanned, copied or a blueprint. (wonder if the agent knows the difference)
There are also always preliminary plans, review plans, and plans approved for construction.
All projects will show revisions during the design process, but after they are sealed and this is included in the revision table.
Revision tables get lengthy, and it used to be very common that revision tables were drafted on paper, then copied to a 'sticky back', and afixed to the mylar plans before copying them by running them through an amonia based blueprint machine.
All projects end up with a set of "as-builts", which record exactly what was built. The changes and who sealed and signed the "as builts" will be in a seperate table of revisions.

I numbered three places on agent chrissys picture of his imagined 'anomoly'.

1 points to the 'spikes' in the lines around the border. 

2 point to a refracted image of someone's intials on the revision table

3 points to another refracted image.


I have seen all three on plans that I created by hand (the old way prior to about 1990) and subsequently scanned into software. All three conditions are the product of the light being refracted through two layers of mylar in the scanner. If this copy had come from a paper copy, the background would look 'dirty'. If the copy had come from a blueprint, it would not be as neat as it is. This copy likely came from a set of plans on mylar. A set of plans drawn by hand in black india ink on mylar. That makes the best scan. The scale that agent chrissy has blown it up to adds to the 'raggedness' of the lines around the border. Drafting by hand is simply not as neat as drafting by computer, the lines don't come out nearly as clean. The double images of the intials though is the refraction of the light from the scanner projecting through two layers of mylar, with ink on one of them. 

agent chrissy is either a fool or someone deliberately trying to deceive.


----------



## DiveCon

i go with he is a fool


----------



## Liability

I'm also gonna now give agent CriscoFEARa a free hint, a partial tip-off, so to speak, in *how* I am going to get him to shoot himself, figuratively speaking, in hos own foot.

In conjunction with my question to him a couple of posts back, I am going to use an image he himself has posted:






(We know Agent CriscoFEARa is the idiot who likes to post the image, because it's from an "algoxy" posting.  See:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/2196981-post1204.html)  

Come on out, CriscoFEARa, I want to see how you handle it when YOU have to agree that YOU are illogical and make no fucking sense.

Will you cave?  Will you whimper?  Will you admit that you have been a fucking stooge?  Will you call yourself an OCTA agent or some such crap?  Will your pinhead mind collapse in on itself by virtue of a mental singularity where you try to embrace both halves of a contradiction?


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa:

You are on line, pussy.  So why not man up and just answer the question, you cowardly piece of shit?

Can someone as unmanly as you ever man up?

Hmm.


----------



## Christophera

Lilybily, you are full of it.

Not a floor under the brownish mass of concrete.  Before the perimeter wall panel got stuck to the denser concrete falling faster that it.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Lilybily, you are full of it.
> 
> Not a floor under the brownish mass of concrete.  Before the perimeter wall panel got stuck to the denser concrete falling faster that it.



 A wall panel would only fall at a lesser speed than "denser concrete" if there was a buoyant force involved, and since these FLOOR sections are turn 'edgeways', there would be no buoyant force. Wind resistence would be a buoyant force.


You remember the experiment where Galileo dropped the feather and the egg from the tower in Pisa? He concluded they fell at different speeds based on the resistance from the air, not the unit wieght of the objects. that was over 400 years ago, where you been agent?


----------



## Christophera

slaker said:
			
		

> *buoyant force involved*



Ever hear of "air resistence"?

Bwahaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa agent.  You are not cut out for the technical.


----------



## Christophera

Less air resistence and greater mass = higher terminal velocity.


----------



## Modbert

Truthers still flying in the face of facts after 5,000 posts. That takes a certain kind of crazy.


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lilybily, you are full of it.
> 
> Not a floor under the brownish mass of concrete.  Before the perimeter wall panel got stuck to the denser concrete falling faster that it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wall panel would only fall at a lesser speed than "denser concrete" if there was a buoyant force involved, and since these FLOOR sections are turn 'edgeways', there would be no buoyant force. *Wind resistence would be a buoyant force.
> *
> 
> You remember the experiment where Galileo dropped the feather and the egg from the tower in Pisa? He concluded they fell at different speeds based on the resistance from the air, not the unit wieght of the objects. that was over 400 years ago, where you been agent?
Click to expand...


take a remedial reading class and and comment again assjack.

You are the one who has NO technical ability.

You think you have the ability to deceive, but even that is not your forte' agent.


----------



## slackjawed

Dogbert said:


> Truthers still flying in the face of facts after 5,000 posts. That takes a certain kind of crazy.



ain't that the sad truth.......


----------



## Christophera

That is what I said.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2199609-post5144.html


----------



## Christophera

Of course the agents cannot explain how gypsum panels survive the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel to leav this solid uniform shape AND NO steel core columns protruding.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what I said.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2199609-post5144.html


and we know you are crazy


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Less air resistence and greater mass = higher terminal velocity.



Gravity acts on a gram mass the same in every case. the only difference is the shape of the object that creates the mass as the shape reacts to the resistance of air. The shape determines the amount of friction created by the air as it experiences wind or air resistance. 
In a world without air, the shape would suffer no friction and the shape of the object would not matter.

Galileo proved conclusively that the unit weight, specific gravity, or density as you call it of an object has no effect on the rate of fall. The shape determines the friction, or resistance, created by the atmosphere, or air.

I am convinced you are an agent intent on deception.

I hope you are prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law when you are caught, tried and convicted.


----------



## Christophera

The agents CANNOT produce one image from 9-11 showing the supposed structure of steel core columns inthe core area.

*NOT ONE*

Because the steel core columns did not exist.  All we see is an empty core area.


----------



## Christophera

slaker, you are so full of crap with NO EVIDENCE for steel core columns while I'm posting independently verified evidence for a concrete core.

This is about 10 times more evidence than you can produce and it is ALL consistent.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> The agents CANNOT produce one image from 9-11 showing the supposed structure of steel core columns inthe core area.
> 
> *NOT ONE*
> 
> Because the steel core columns did not exist.  All we see is an empty core area.



Bullshit!

Liability, fizz and myself have posted them, you refuse to look at them or deny them.
I offer the opinion that you don't even look, and point to the fact that you answered a recent post from me without reading it and made more of a fool of yourself.

here they are again, a bunch of them, and from a truther site to boot;
9-11 Research: The Core Structures


----------



## slackjawed

goodbye agent chrissy. I am simply done with you and wont respond to you any more. I will spam your threads for fun.

You don't deserve my attention. Your only worthy of the attention of the authorities.


----------



## Christophera

No agent has ever posted an image of steel core columns in the core area in the 8 years I'
ve been spreading the truth.

I've already totally informed the authorities,

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

 and they may be monitoring my internet activism which means they've got your ip address.  Your activities may be monitored on the ground to connect you to the infiltration and perpetrators.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents CANNOT produce one image from 9-11 showing the supposed structure of steel core columns inthe core area.
> 
> *NOT ONE*
> 
> Because the steel core columns did not exist.  All we see is an empty core area.



how much a fucking moron do you have to be to claim steel core columns dont exist and then post a picture of them!!


----------



## Christophera

Wrong agent.  IF there were steel core columns they were supposed to be about the size of the interior box columns that surrounded the core.


----------



## Christophera

About this size.  This image was taken seconds before from the same camera.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> About this size.  This image was taken seconds before from the same camera.


yet in another photo you call this same object rebar


dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Not the same object, and that fact is obvious.


----------



## Christophera

The object in this image is NOT the same object as in the above post.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> No agent has ever posted an image of steel core columns in the core area in the 8 years I'
> ve been spreading the truth.
> 
> I've already totally informed the authorities,
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and they may be monitoring my internet activism which means they've got your ip address.  Your activities may be monitored on the ground to connect you to the infiltration and perpetrators.



They will be laughing their arses off  Chris .. Plain and simple ..* simple* being the operative word here.

Do you actually think that anybody cares what is said in the back woods of a forum allocated to dorks like you because you need a place which you can't create for yourself.

In 8 years all you have shown is that you are a liar, and all you do is present mis/dis information repeatedly.

I have to say again that I haven't had such a good laugh in ages watching you being torn apart. Even the Newsweek retraction Chris .. I guess that is a hoax too. 

3 inch rebar at a mile is visible ?? .. bullshit .. never in a month of Sundays would a 3 inch object be visible through the photographers telescopic analog lens at that distance. (And 3 inch rebar allegedly made at a DOD (Defense) facility that only you know about. You must really be in the know mate !)

You know nothing about optics obviously. Resolution is directly proportional to aperture.

You would need an aperture of about a mile to get a resolution of 3 inches at that distance.

Not even Hubble at that distance would resolve something 3 inches in width.

Do you even know what aperture is .. let alone resolution !! Or the relationship. Ever heard of Airy rings .. not Hairy rings .. do a Wiki on Airy rings and you will learn something.

Guess the next round starts here with another load of Chris's blurry photos to again demonstrate what a dickwad he is.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No agent has ever posted an image of steel core columns in the core area in the 8 years I'
> ve been spreading the truth.
> 
> I've already totally informed the authorities,
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> and they may be monitoring my internet activism which means they've got your ip address.  Your activities may be monitored on the ground to connect you to the infiltration and perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be laughing their arses off  Chris .. Plain and simple ..* simple* being the operative word here.
> 
> Do you actually think that anybody cares what is said in the back woods of a forum allocated to dorks like you because you need a place which you can't create for yourself.
> 
> In 8 years all you have shown is that you are a liar, and all you do is present mis/dis information repeatedly.
> 
> I have to say again that I haven't had such a good laugh in ages watching you being torn apart. Even the Newsweek retraction Chris .. I guess that is a hoax too.
> 
> 3 inch rebar at a mile is visible ?? .. bullshit .. never in a month of Sundays would a 3 inch object be visible through the photographers telescopic analog lens at that distance. (And 3 inch rebar allegedly made at a DOD (Defense) facility that only you know about. You must really be in the know mate !)
> 
> You know nothing about optics obviously. Resolution is directly proportional to aperture.
> 
> You would need an aperture of about a mile to get a resolution of 3 inches at that distance.
> 
> Not even Hubble at that distance would resolve something 3 inches in width.
> 
> Do you even know what aperture is .. let alone resolution !! Or the relationship. Ever heard of Airy rings .. not Hairy rings .. do a Wiki on Airy rings and you will learn something.
> 
> Guess the next round starts here with another load of Chris's blurry photos to again demonstrate what a dickwad he is.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

i have never even seen a 3" rebar
have you?


----------



## Christophera

No I have not seen a 3" rebar.  The missing documentary spent a good bit of time describing that rebar tho.  Viewers should listen to this .mp3 of Dr. Ron Larsen providing an,

update on the search for missing PBS video by Dr. Ron Larsen.​
The documentary describe how ONLY welders with a security clearance could execute the butt welds in the high tensile steel reinforcing rod kept in a locked container with a security gaurd on it during work hours.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No I have not seen a 3" rebar.  The missing documentary spent a good bit of time describing that rebar tho.  Viewers should listen to this .mp3 of Dr. Ron Larsen providing an,
> 
> update on the search for missing PBS video by Dr. Ron Larsen.​
> The documentary describe how ONLY welders with a security clearance could execute the butt welds in the high tensile steel reinforcing rod kept in a locked container with a security gaurd on it during work hours.


hey dipshit, my dad used to haul rebar
and he never saw 3" rebar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No I have not seen a 3" rebar.  The missing documentary spent a good bit of time describing that rebar tho.  Viewers should listen to this .mp3 of Dr. Ron Larsen providing an,
> 
> update on the search for missing PBS video by Dr. Ron Larsen.​
> The documentary describe how ONLY welders with a security clearance could execute the butt welds in the high tensile steel reinforcing rod kept in a locked container with a security gaurd on it during work hours.



how the fuck are we supposed to know what is in that documentary??!!

we arent going to take your word for it. you lie. you cheat. (remember filing for disability while still working under the table?). you steal. (you stole $30,000 in child support money from your children!!!!!)

even if this mystery documentary is found i'm positive it doesnt have anything to do with what you say it does. after all, you post pictures of the steel core and claim nobody can ever show steel core columns!!

its funny. you are the only person in the world that remembers a documentary that was shown to millions of people on national television that showed one of the largest office buildings in the world was built with explosives in it. this doesnt sound the least bit fucked up to you? let me say it again. YOU ARE THE ONLY PERSON IN THE ENTIRE WORLD THAT REMEMBERS THIS.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The object in this image is NOT the same object as in the above post.



you are a complete fucking moron.


----------



## slackjawed

Delusional disorder is a psychiatric diagnosis  denoting a psychotic mental disorder that is characterized by holding one or more non-bizarre delusions[1]  in the absence of any other significant psychopathology. Non-bizarre delusions are fixed beliefs that are certainly and definitely false, but that could possibly be plausible, for example, someone who thinks he or she is under police surveillance. In order for the diagnosis to be made auditory and visual hallucinations cannot be prominent, although olfactory or tactile hallucinations related to the content of the delusion may be present.[2]  To be diagnosed with delusional disorder, the delusion or delusions cannot be due to the effects of a drug, medication, or general medical condition, and delusional disorder cannot be diagnosed in an individual previously diagnosed with schizophrenia. A person with delusional disorder may be high functioning in daily life and may not exhibit odd or bizarre behavior aside from these delusions. The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM) defines six subtypes of the disorder characterized as erotomanic, grandiose, jealous, persecutory, somatic, and mixed, i.e., having features of more than one subtypes.[2]  Delusions  also occur as symptoms of many other mental disorders, especially the other psychotic disorders.

from;
Delusional disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## slackjawed

A delusion is a belief that is clearly false and that indicates an abnormality in the affected person's content of thought. The false belief is not accounted for by the person's cultural or religious background or his or her level of intelligence. The key feature of a delusion is the degree to which the person is convinced that the belief is true. A person with a delusion will hold firmly to the belief regardless of evidence to the contrary. Delusions can be difficult to distinguish from overvalued ideas, which are unreasonable ideas that a person holds, but the affected person has at least some level of doubt as to its truthfulness. A person with a delusion is absolutely convinced that the delusion is real.

Read more: Delusions - functioning, withdrawal, examples, person, people, brain, mood, Description, Types Delusions - functioning, withdrawal, examples, person, people, brain, mood, Description, Types


----------



## slackjawed

Delusional disorder, previously called paranoid disorder, is a type of serious mental illness called a "psychosis" in which a person cannot tell what is real from what is imagined. The main feature of this disorder is the presence of delusions, which are unshakable beliefs in something untrue. People with delusional disorder experience non-bizarre delusions, which involve situations that could occur in real life, such as being followed, poisoned, deceived, conspired against, or loved from a distance. These delusions usually involve the misinterpretation of perceptions or experiences. In reality, however, the situations are either not true at all or highly exaggerated.

from;
Mental Health and Delusional Disorder


----------



## slackjawed

No Concrete Core - From the Horses Mouth
Having been back and forth with Christophera over the following article, I decided to get proactive.

In this Newsweek Article is the following paragraph:

Quote:
Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
Chris has constantly claimed that this is proof of a concrete core, from the man who designed it. I always maintained that it was the journalists words, not Robertsons. Well, I emailed him this week...

Quote:
Hi,

I wonder if you can help me. I was after some information about the
construction of the WTC TwinTowers. I was under the impression that the Trade Center had a Steel Tube design at its core, yet this article in Newsweek (see link below), seems to suggest that the Towers had a concrete core.

http://web.archive.org/web/200408070...om/id/3069641/

Any information with regards to the WTC Core structure would be most
appreciated.
Well, today I got a reply from Leslie Robertson himself -

Quote:
Dear Mr. Ware:
There were no concrete cores in the twin towers of WTC.
There are many reasons why the article could have stated to the contrary...but none of them could be based on the facts in the matter.

Leslie Earl Robertson
So, I'm satisfied that we can now put the Concrete Core theory to bed. 


from
No Concrete Core - From the Horses Mouth - David Icke's Official Forums


----------



## slackjawed

Obama issues executive order to start truther round-up!
S.J.Ackjawed, wishful press ltd.

Photo: Federal internment camp in Wyoming, (US Govt. file photo)

President Obama issued executive order 665.999 early this morning with no signing statement. His only comment was Its time the American people put these loons where they belong, in FEMA internment camps. There was no indication given for the presidents unprecedented actions, but unnamed sources close to the white house say the action was spurred by a court case filed in a California Federal District Court. The court action, filed by two private citizens on behalf of the truther movement, accused the government itself of Misprision of Justice under Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382.
Court documents recently acquired by WP show the filing occurred on February 18, 2010, just days before this unprecedented action taken by the president.
The petitioners could not be reached for comment, as they may already be on their way to a death camp, but a statement was found on US Messageboard.com, reportedly a hotbed of truther activity, according to the unnamed White House spokesperson. The following statement was placed on the internet message board early Thursday morning in response to an official U.S. Disinformation Agent, many of whom also frequent the internet message board in order to monitor the mentally ill truthers. The message, quoted below, was in response to the official agent accusing the original poster of being a loon, which, while correct, spurred the truther to post the following:
It contains proof. Recognition of it is required to end treason.
Unlikely you are interested in that because you seek to further it with your post.
BTW, null post moron. No evidence countering what is presented as proof.
BTW moron, did you notice the violation of law enabling the misrepresentation of the core structure?
BTW, if you don't notice that . . . it puts you on the wrong side of the law and party to treason. 
The entire message board thread can be read here; http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ision-of-treason-filed-in-district-court.html
The spokesman, who is reportedly close to the president, said President Obama was reading the message board during his touted health care summit at the Blair House in Washington D.C. at the time the post was made. Mr. Obama was visibly upset says the unnamed source, The American people who were watching, and thought the president was agitated due to the content of the meeting. The fact is however, he was so upset by the truthers outlandish claim he could simply not conceal his anger.


Photo: Obama upset at truthers during health Care Summit, WP

While president Obama did not issue a signing statement, sources close to the President tell WP his anger is formidable. 
The unprecedented round-up of truthers may have consequences for the truther movement. WP speculates that the first wave of the round-up will target the truthers, also known as twofers, on the US message Board. Users of the popular message board known only as Terral, eots, 911insidejob, Creativedreams, Curvelight, and the poster who allegedly filed the court brief, Christopher, will reportedly be among the first to be rounded-up by United States Department of Disinformation Services forces, also know as shocktroops DOD officers are equipped with all manner of weapons, including strait jackets that reportedly use a non-reversible fastening system. The non-reversible fastening system was first used for convicted criminals condemned to death in the electric chair. The fact that they could never be removed meant that the condemned must then be buried in the strait jacket. This was intended to insult the condemned throughout eternity.  The same tactic will apparently be applied to the truthers, sources say. Imagine arriving before your maker to face your final judgment in a non-removable strait jacket, the unnamed spokesman said to WP reporter S.J.Ackjawed, Just think what a message that will send to the supreme creator about the judgment already placed on you by your fellow man! Pardon my pun, but Lord that will simply speak volumes! 
There has been speculation in the recent past that the president was contemplating this action. On numerous days during his posting sessions on USMB, president Obama has complained bitterly about security leaks by the truthers on USMB. Mr. Obama reportedly blurted out the following while posting on USMB on February 16, 2010; I dont understand where the leak is. Just how does this asshat Terral get his information. He must have sources inside the White House! Hillary,Janet, find me the mole, now! Put your best people on it! he was referring, of course, to the Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton, and Secretary of Homeland Security , Janet Napolitano. 
Unofficial reports claim that Mrs. Clinton has headed up the round-up due to the fact that Ms. Napolitano is reportedly not any smarter than the truthers. Other sources close to the president confirm this assessment.
S.L.Ackjawed, on behalf of WP, has filed filed a freedom of information request with the US Dept. of Homeland Security to obtain a list of names of those captured in the round-up. That list will be released, says a spokesman from DHS, as soon as the on-going operation is complete.
Agents reportedly are using different tactics to capture the truthers, say sources. One trap was set simply by placing a twelve-pack of beer and a quarter ounce of medicinal marijuana under a tree. Say sources. Another trap was set by simply placing a slinky on the doorstep of a suspected truther and ringing the doorbell. Meanwhile DOD two agents simply wait for the ensuing paranoia and certain breakdown caused by the mental overload of the truther.
While the spokesman assured WP that this operation is on-going, the spokesman also stated that There has been progress. The American people will see a difference. USMB will be cleaned-up for the people. There is no reason that the American people must put up with these treasonous truthers taking over an otherwise fantastic message board. The time has come to clean up this hornets nest of truther activity!
The Administrator of USMB, an honest and upright man known simply as Gunny, could not be reached for comment at press time. It has been observed though, that Gunny has admonished the truthers on the board as lunatics in the past.
This is a breaking story, and this article will be amended as more news comes in to WP.
The court brief is shown here:


----------



## slackjawed

NSA Spying

The U.S. government, with assistance from major telecommunications carriers including AT&T, has engaged in a massive program of illegal dragnet surveillance of domestic communications and communications records of millions of ordinary Americans since at least 2001.

News reports in December 2005 first revealed that the National Security Agency (NSA) has been intercepting Americans&#8217; phone calls and Internet communications. Those news reports, plus a USA Today story in May 2006 and the statements of several members of Congress, revealed that the NSA is also receiving wholesale copies of their telephone and other communications records. All of these surveillance activities are in violation of the privacy safeguards established by Congress and the 

from
NSA Spying | Electronic Frontier Foundation


----------



## slackjawed

from
Net Widening: Big Brother Is Watching You - College Essays - Linusndigital

"Ever since the creation of the Internet, more specifically the World Wide Web, the government has utilized Orwellian tactics of surveillance.   &#8220;Many parts of the Internet are still kind of like the raw frontier and the Government wants to stake its claim&#8221;   (TechnoCulture).     For instance, in December of 1995, news was released concerning the Government&#8217;s intention to fund another ten thousand closed circuit surveillance systems.   Even though civil libertarians were assured this action had no sinister motive, responses from most were leery to say the least   (&#8220;Big Brother&#8230;&#8221.
This technology is very similar to that which Steven Mann, MIT computer specialist, uses.   His &#8220;wearable wireless webcam&#8221; provides anyone logged onto his Internet home address live views of his daily routine.  
&#8220;The Internet is sprouting eyes. And ears. And vending machines, hot tubs, coffeepots, robot gardeners, and model railroads.   The armada of devices plugged into the Internet, in fact, is transforming the network into a bizarre place that falls somewhere between George Orwell&#8217;s 1984 and Candid Camera run amok&#8221;   (TechnoCulture).
Intel currently uses the same technology for the cameras they sell for consumers to put on top of their monitors in order to be seen by others.   This technology is inside your very computer monitor   (&#8220;Eyes On The Net&#8221.   How do you know it&#8217;s not being utilized to oversee you?   Is Big Brother watching you?"


----------



## slackjawed

The Historical Lunatic Test | Rum and Monkey


----------



## slackjawed

from
Internet Archive: Free Download: Montana crop & livestock reporter [electronic resource]


----------



## slackjawed

Cattle Branding Basics
July 29, 200910:10 am cattlebrands No comments
Cattle Branding is a very important part of cattle ranching in the United States and it is a very important tool in proving ownership of cattle. It has a complex and interesting history as well as a deep language all its own.
Brands were used as early as anicent times. Greeks and Romans used hot irons to mark ownership of their livestock and there are hieroglyphics found in several Egyptian ruins depicting the use of branding to mark oxen. Branding was introuced to North America with the arrival of the Europeans, specifically the Spanish.
There are two basic types of cattle brands employed today. The first, and best known, is the hot iron brand. Another type of brand is called the freeze brand, although not all states will recognize it as valid. That&#8217;s an important point: branding rules and regulations are complex and vary considerably from state to state. Every cattle rancher should thoroughly investigate local and state ordinances on cattle branding, as all brands must be registered with the state. You and your cattle will be much happier if you get things right the first time.
Branding remains a critical component of proof of ownership, as there are no other uniform legal ways to do so. Unfortunately, lost and stolen cattle remain a fact of life for ranch owners everywhere, and a solid and consistent branding practice helps avoid problems down the line.
When selecting a brand, there are a few important considerations. First, try to choose something that is as simple as possible. Given the widespread registration of existing brands, it may be necessary to go with three or more letters in your brand. Applying the brand properly is also crucial. Most states have very specific requirements on size and placement of the brand, so it&#8217;s a good idea to double-check before beginning.

Cattle Branding is a very important part of cattle ranching in the United States and it is a very important tool in proving ownership of cattle. It has a complex and interesting history as well as a deep language all its own.

Brands were used as early as anicent times. Greeks and Romans used hot irons to mark ownership of their livestock and there are hieroglyphics found in several Egyptian ruins depicting the use of branding to mark oxen. Branding was introuced to North America with the arrival of the Europeans, specifically the Spanish.

There are two basic types of cattle brands employed today. The first, and best known, is the hot iron brand. Another type of brand is called the freeze brand, although not all states will recognize it as valid. That&#8217;s an important point: branding rules and regulations are complex and vary considerably from state to state. Every cattle rancher should thoroughly investigate local and state ordinances on cattle branding, as all brands must be registered with the state. You and your cattle will be much happier if you get things right the first time.

Branding remains a critical component of proof of ownership, as there are no other uniform legal ways to do so. Unfortunately, lost and stolen cattle remain a fact of life for ranch owners everywhere, and a solid and consistent branding practice helps avoid problems down the line.


from
Cattle Brands


----------



## slackjawed

Before All Else Fails, Run! Strategies from a Flight-First Perspective
Author:
dtaa2000 	

    * Login or register to post comments
    * |Reddit
    * |Digg
    * |del.icio.us

What is the primary skill needed to survive a zombie invasion? An individual may practice superior marksmanship, wear the most fantastic home-built armor, and possess the best maps and equipment. However, if one can't run at least six miles without stopping, one is in a brief, flesh-rending world of hurt. This article will expose some of the disadvantages of dependency on armor, armaments, mechanical transport, and excess gear in general, while illustrating the advantages of using one's ability to assess danger, combined with natural speed and agility to evacuate before the full onslaught of zombies.

This article uses The Key Emergency Principle and applies it to a zombie attack. 


from
Before All Else Fails, Run! Strategies from a Flight-First Perspective | Zombie Preparedness Initiative


----------



## Christophera

When guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protected their hiding and silverstein and associates "leaked" the obsolete plans, the FEMA deception was fully empowered and treason protected.

All that was needed was the post 9-11 psyops to impliment the fake plan and create an environment of ridicule and disbelief for the fearful sheep watching tv to adopt,




 while the mechanisms of war removed what economic resiliency was left.


----------



## slackjawed

CATTLE DRIVE FROM TEXAS TO ROUND VALLEY - 1874

     George Hindman had come from Texas in 1874 with a herd of cattle owned by a Mr. Jordon and others bound for Arizona.   They stopped at our place a week or so to rest the herd and men.   Hindman disliked summer weather and dreaded the heat of Arizona.   He also heard of depredations by the Apaches there, so decided to stay and work for Robert Casey.   Bill Humphreys, part owner, was with the herd and he abused George Hindman for quitting them during the drive.   Hindman declared he had not agreed as to how long he would work, and in anger he jerked his pistol.   He and Humphreys fired simultaneously, and Humphreys got a scalp wound from a bullet-that penetrated his hat.   Humpreys' bullet struck the cylinder of Hindman's pistol and battered it so that it would not revolve.

     Humpreys fell, and Hindman, out of ammunition, started to run.   He jumped a ten-foot bank, ran across a meadow, and dashed up to our house.   The bullet that struck his pistol had split it into several pieces, some of which imbedded themselves in his hand.   Mother said "Come in under shelter.   You're wounded and unarmed."   She told me to bring a pan of water and when I came with it, I helped her dress Hindman's hand.

     As soon as Bill Humphreys regained consciousness, his brother John rode to their father.   The old man jumped on his horse and started to the aid of Bill.   By the time he reached his son, Hindman was halfway across the meadow.   The old man jerked his gun and commenced shooting at Hindman.   He charged Hindman, then turned his horse and rode toward his son's body.   He repeated these tactics several times and lost his chance of killing George.

     Because the bullets came toward our house Mother was alarmed and sent a man to tell Humphreys that he might hit one of the children.   Humpreys replied, via the messenger, that if she did not run Hindman out of her house he would come over and get him if he had to burn the house in doing so. Hindman heard the threat and said, "Now, Mrs. Casey, I don't want you to have any trouble on my account. I'll just get out and hit for the hills."   There was no further trouble.

  When father got home that evening he rode over to see Old Man Humphreys.   The son who had fallen was not badly hurt and Humphreys agreed to pay Hindman and let him go, but did not keep that promise when Hindman followed the herd in an attempt to collect his wages.   He returned and worked for us a long time.   He was a good quiet, inoffensive person and I do not recall of one instance in which he got into trouble.   I regard his being shot from ambush by a cowardly aggregation concealed behind a corral wall at Lincoln as a dastardly act.

more at 

Cattle Drive - 1874


----------



## slackjawed

LEE RENFRO is accused by the Grand Jury of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, by this Indictment,
of the crime of MURDER of  ISAAC N. ELLINGER.
TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                                                                                                Springerville, A.T.
SS

COUNTY OF APACHE                                                                                                      November 18, 1886

The People of the Territory of Arizona send Greetings:

To Wilds P. Plummer, T.W. Jones and Dr. W.N. Sherman:

We command you, that all and singular business and excuses being laid aside, you be and appear before the undersigned Acting Coroner of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, at the residence of Dr. W.N. Sherman, in the Town of Springerville, in said County and Territory, on the eighteenth day of November, 1886, at ten O'clock A.M. then and there, to testify and give evidence in a certain Inquisition, now pending before said Acting Coroner, and herein fornot, or answer to the contrary at your peril.
Given under my hand this 18th day of November, 1886.

John T. Hogue
Acting Coroner
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona

This is to certify that I executed the written subponea by reading the same to the witness'es named, Wilds P. Plummer, T.W. Jones and Dr. W.N. Sherman, and making them acquainted with the contents thereof, on the eighteenth day of November, 1886.

In the Justice's Court
Springerville Precinct
County of Apache
Territory of Arizona

The TERRITORY OF ARIZONA
SS
COUNTY OF APACHE

The People of The Territory of Arizona send Greetings;

To W.I. Landell, John Johnson, Gustav Becker, Elisha Everett, A.A. DeWitt, James Thompson, M.A. Burk, Horace Russell, N.h. McCuistion, P.H. Snow, G.H. Crosby:

We command you, that all and singular business and excuses being laid aside, you be and appear before the undersigned, Acting Coroner of Springerville Precinct, County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, at Dr. W.N. Sherman's residence, in Springerville, on the 18th day of November, 1886, at ten O'clock A.M. then and there, to serve as a Juror in a certain Inquisition Now pending before said Coroner, and herein fornot, or answer to the contrary of your peril. Given under my hand the 18th day of November, 1886.

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                                                                                                 Springerville, A.T. SS

COUNTY OF APACHE                                                                                                     November 18, 1886

In the matter of the Inquisition upon the body of Isaac N. Ellinger, before John T. Hogue, Acting Coroner.

The following evidence was taken.  Wilds P. Plimmer, first being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. Wilds P. Plummer.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. In Socorro County, New Mexico.

Q. How old are you?

A. Twenty five years old.

Q. Are you acquainted with the deceased, Isaac N. Ellenger?

A. Yes, Sir.

Q. How long have you known him?

A. Since August, 1884.

Q. Are you acquainted with the circumstances under which the deceased received the gun shot wound which caused his death?

A. I think I am.

Q. You will please state all you know about it.  When the shooting occurred, where and all the circumstances?

A. Myself, and the deceased went to Cieniga Amarillas, known as Phin Clanton's Ranch, on or about the 6th day of November, 1886.  I went there with the deceased to see Ike Clanton on some business.  The deceased asked Ike Clanton to come to Springerville with him.  Ike Clanton told deceased two or three times he could not come.  We set down to eat dinner and deceased and Ike Clanton and Lee Renfro got through eating dinner first.  When they got up from the table and went into the sitting room at Clanton's Ranch which stands off to itself on the east of the building.  Myself and Bill Jackson and Phin Clanton were left at the table when I heard a voice hollar, ho! ho! like some one excited.  Next, I heard a pistol shot.  Phin Clanton and Bill Jackson ran from the kitchen where we were eating into the sitting room, I following behind them.  I was met at the door of the sitting room by Lee Renfro with a six shooter in his hand, full cocked; and he ordered me to throw up my hands, and told me to unbuckle my belt.  I did not do it.  And he told Phin Clanton to take it off.  I told them not to make any brakes at me and they did not try to bother me.  Only Renfro kept his six shooter on me.  I then went in the sitting room where I found deceased standing, braced,his knees bent, trying to keep from falling.  When Phin and Ike Clanton told deceased to lie down on a bed on the floor.  We all, Myself, Ike and Phin Clanton and Bill Jackson, were looking at the wound deceased had received, when Lee Renfro said he did not think he had hit him anyhow.  The deceased said: ' Yes you have.' 'You have killed me and you have killed me without a cause.'  Then Lee Renfro said to Bill Jackson: 'Go and get me a horse.' Bill Jackson did not start at once.  When Phin and Ike Clanton told Bill Jackson to go on and get Lee a horse, one of them, remarking to Lee. 'You are in no hurry.'  Lee replied and said: ' No, I am in no hurry.'  The deceased then said; 'Take him in Boy's and don't let him get away.'  Ike Clanton then said:to deceased; 'We can't do it, Ike, he is a friend of ours.'  I asked Ike Clanton how he stood on this affair?  He said; 'Just as it is, I can't stand no other way.'  Lee Renfro then said; 'These boys are friends of mine and they stand with me.'  Ike Clanton then said; 'Yes, we stand with Lee.'  Then Lee Renfro walked out and walked and stood in the kitchen door about fifteen steps from the sitting room, holding his pistol presented at his side.  I then got on my horse and started for Dr. Sherman. This is about all I know about it.

Q. Did you hear any angry words between deceased and Lee Renfro previous to the shooting?

A. No, Sir. They were laughing and talking together while eating dinner in the kitchen, and while on the way to the sitting room after eating dinner.

Q. Did you not hear any disputation of any kind before the shooting?

A. I did not-hear any at all. They were talking friendly, apparently and joking about the Cotton Wood Ranch.

Q. Did deceased have any gun or knife in his hand when you went into the sitting room that you could see?

A. No, Sir.

Q. Did you ask the deceased any question as to how the shooting occurred?

A. Yes, Sir. And deceased told me that we were talking about the Cotton Wood Ranch and Lee Renfro shot me and that is about it.

Q. Were there any other shots fired at that time?

A. There was a while after.

Q. Were there any other shots fired at deceased?

A. No, Sir.

Signed, Wilds P. Plummer

Subscribed and sworn before me this eighteenth day of November,1886. John T. Hogue

Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner
Apache County
Territory of Arizona

T.W. Jones, first, being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. T.W. Jones.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. Socorro County, New Mexico.

Q. How old are you?

A. Thirty four years.

Q. Were you acquainted with deceased and how long have you known him?

A. Yes, Sir. I have known him since October, 1884.

Q. How old was deceased?

A. Twenty six years old.

Q. What was his reputation as a neighbor and citizen?

A. As a neighbor.  Good, as far as I know.

Q. Did you go to see him soon after he was shot?

A. Yes, Sir.  I arrived at his bed side two hours after he was shot and remained with most of the time until he died.

Q. Did deceased make a statement to you about the circumstances under which he was shot?  If so, state to the Jury what it was.

A. Yes, Sir.  After I arrived at Phin Clanton's Ranch, Ike Clanton requested me to see Isaac N. Ellinger, the deceased, in regard to the shooting.  He, Clanton, said that Ellinger was rational and could tell me just how it occurred.  I then asked the deceased Ellinger to make a statement.  The deceased told me that he and Renfro were talking about the Cotton Wood Ranch, and Renfro told Ellinger that he had understood that he, Ellinger, would have made him, Renfro, run down the Canyon if he Renfro, had jumped the Cotton Wood Ranch.  The deceased replied; ' It would have been no difference to him whether or not he ran.'  Then Renfro went for his pistol and tried to hit him with it first, and then shot him (deceased) with the pistol.  He, Renfro, shot me without any cause.  I asked deceased who was present when he was shot, and he told me; No one but Ike Clanton and Lee Renfro.

Signed T.W. Jones

Subscribed and sworn to before me this eighteenth day of November 1886 John T. Hogue

Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner
Apache County
Territory of Arizona

W.N.Sherman, first being duly sworn, deposes and says:

Q. What is your name?

A. Walter N. Sherman.

Q. Where do you reside?

A. Springerville, Apache County, Arizona.

Q. How old are you?

A. Thirty one years.

Q. What is your profession?

A. Physician and Surgeon.

Q. Were you called to attend deceased, Isaac N. Ellinger?

A. Yes, Sir.

Q. What caused his death?

A, In my opinion, deceased came to his death fron a gun shot wound.

Q. Did deceased make any statement to you in regard to the circumstances under which he was shot?

A. The first time we were alone in the room at Clanton's Ranch, I asked him if he had made a statement to any of his friends concerning the shooting?  He said he had told Bud Jones all about it.  Deceased, afterword, said repeately in my presence that Lee Renfro shot him without provocation, that it was a cold blooded murder, that he did not know Renfro was going to shoot, but thought he was running a bluff and that he (deceased) made no attempt to defend himself.  He made these remarks repeatedly to me and to others in my presence, and was perfectly rational when he made these remarks.

Q. How long have you practiced medicine and surgery?

A. Since Feburary, 1875.

Q. Are you a regular graduate of Medicine?

A. I am.

Q. Where, at what Medical College did you graduate?

A. First, at the Medical Department of the State University of Indiana, and later at the Medical Department of Butler University, Indiana.

Q. How long after deceased was shot did he die?

A. Four days.

Signed, Walter N. Sherman

Subscribed and sworn to before me this eighteenth day of November, 1886 John T. Hogue

Justice of the Peace
And Acting Coroner Apache County
Territory of Arizona
Filed, Dec. 10, 1886 Alfred Ruiz, Clerk.

The Tombstone Prospector reported that 'The Clanton's were at their Ranch, by some accounts, operating as heads of a ranch-jumping gang of ne'er do wells, including a man named Renfro.'  The Clanton's invited a neighboring ranch owner named Ellinger to their dwelling, and Renfro began abusing the guest over a ranch claim. Renfro picked up a six shooter and strode toward Ellinger.  Ike Clanton jumped in between the two, but 'Renfro' suddenly threw his pistol around Ike and Shot Ellinger in the breast.'  'The rancher lived several days in great agony, suffering a thousand deaths, and died on or about the 10th day of November last, 1886.'

TERRITORY OF ARIZONA                                                                                                    Springerville, A.T.

COUNTY OF APACHE                                                                                                        Nonember 18, 1886

Inquisition by Coroner's Jury

In the Matter of the                                                                 Before, John T. Hogue,
Inquisition upon the                                                                    Acting Coroner         
body of Isaac Ellinger deceased.                                                                                  

We, the undersigned Jury, summoned to appear before John T. Hogue, the Acting Coroner, of the Precinct of Springerville, and County of Apache, at the residence of Dr. W.N. Sherman, in the Town of Springerville, on the eighteenth day of November, 1886, to inquire into the cause of the death of Isaac N. Ellinger, having been duly sworn according to law and having made such Inquisition after inspecting the body, and hearing the testimony adduced, upon our oaths, each and all of us do say that we find the deceased was named Isaac N. Ellinger, was a Native of the United States, aged, about twenty six years; That he came to his death on the tenth day of November, 1886, at this County, by a pistol shot wound inflicted on the sixth day of November, 1886, by the hand of one Lee Renfro, and-we further find, that we believe Lee Renfro to be the person by whose act the death of the said Isaac N. Ellinger was occasioned, according to the evidence hereto attached.  All of which we duly certify by this Inquisition, in writing, by us signed, this eighteenth day of November, 1886.

CORONER'S JURY:

Luther Martin
Washington Landell
N.H. McCuistion
A.A. Dewitt
George H. Crosby
James Thompson
M.H. Burk
H. Russell
Elisha Everett

IN THE COUNTY COURT

in and for the

COUNTY OF APACHE, TERRITORY OF ARIZONA

THE TERRITORY OF ARIZONA :
                Against
LEE RENFRO            Defendant:                                                             INDICTMENT #10
                                                                                                                 Cal 82

LEE RENFRO is accused by the Grand Jury of the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, by this Indictment, of the crime of MURDER committed as follows: Said LEE RENFRO on or about the sixth day of November in the year 1886, and before the finding of this Indictment, did at the County of Apache, Territory of Arizona, upon one ISAAC ELLINGER unlawfully, feloniously and of his malice aforethought make an assault, and the said LEE RENFRO with a certain pistol commonly called a six shooter which he, the said LEE RENFRO then and there in his hands, had and held and which said pistol was then and there loaded and charged with gun powder and lead bullets and which said pistol so loaded and charged, as before said was then and there a deadly weapon, did then and there, unlawfully, felonious, wilfully, deliberately and with malice aforethought, by means of said pistol, discharge and shoot one of said lead bullets into the body of said. ISAAC ELLINGER, and by means, the Defendant did then and there inflict a certain wound in and upon the body of the said ISSAC ELLINGER, of which said wound, the said ISAAC ELLINGER on or about the fifteen day of November in the year 1886, in said County and Territory died, contrary to the statutes of the Territory of Arizona in such cases made and provided and against the peace and dignity of the same.

(Signed) Harris Baldwin
District Attorney of Apache County,
Territory of Arizona.

From the Jack Becker Collection 
\

more;

Lee Renfro murders Isaac N. Ellinger


----------



## slackjawed

What Ever Happened to the Apache Kid?

Ads by Google

Arizona Photo Solutions

Portrait, Wedding, Family, Event & Commercial Photography in Payson Az
Arizona Photo Solutions - Payson, AZ Portraits | Wedding Photography | Fine Art Photography | Seniors Pictures | Baby Photography

Chiricahua Photography

Photo gallery of Chiricahua National Monument by Jeff Bonner
Chiricahua Photography
Who Was The Apache Kid?

The Apache Kid has come to be known as a notorious outlaw and fierce Apache. We may never how much of this statement is truth and how much is legend.

He was born around 1860 with the given name of Haskay-bay-nay-natyl, which means, "the tall man destined to come to a mysterious end".

Historians cannot seem to agree on when or where he was born, whether he was a White Mountain or Pinal Apache, or even what his name was.


more;
http://www.squidoo.com/Apache-Kid


----------



## slackjawed

Canyon Diablo, Arizona  originated as a railroad town in 1880 when construction was halted until a bridge could be built over the canyon. A further delay was caused by financial difficulties and it wasn&#8217;t until 1890 that the railroad bridge was completed.

The canyon had earlier been given its name by a soldier named Lieutenant Whipple in 1853 when it presented such an obstacle to his thirty-fifth parallel survey party. Having to go miles out of their way to get across, he appropriately named it Devil&#8217;s Canyon. When the town was born, it took the canyon's name, which ended up being extremely appropriate for the reputation that the town would soon earn.

There being no law enforcement in the settlement, it quickly became a wild and lawless place as drifters, gamblers, and outlaws made their way to town. With the closest law enforcement being some 100 miles away, the settlement earned a reputation of being meaner than Tombstone and Dodge City combined, with many of it "citizens&#8221; winding up in the local cemetery. The saloons, gambling dens and brothels never closed, running 24 hours a day. The town comprised mostly of shacks with two lines of buildings facing each other across the rocky road on the north side of the railroad right-of-way. The "street,&#8221; aptly referred to as Hell Street, included fourteen saloons, ten gambling houses, four brothels and two dance halls. Wedged between these businesses  were a couple of eating counters, a grocery and a dry goods store.

more;
Canyon Diablo - Wilder than Tombstone and Dodge City Combined


----------



## slackjawed

On these journeys to Grandpa Gamble&#8217;s, it was a tradition to stop and visit the "old convict&#8221; who was buried just off the road. I can remember, we&#8217;d walk around the area, gather up a few more rocks to place on his grave, and Papa would tell us about the old convict. This is the story my folks told us about the gravesite. 

It seems that the prison guards had a crew of prisoners out there working with pick and shovel on a hot summer day in 1916. All of a sudden, for some reason, one of the convicts bolted and ran. He was shot dead on the spot. The other convicts were made to dig a hole for their comrade, roll him off in the new grave and cover him up. This probably dispelled any notion of the other prisoners to bolt and run. 

The gravesite of the "old convict&#8221; is in a rock strewn, cactus infested little flat.  I have stood at his burial place, looking in every direction, and you seeing many miles. I cannot fathom where that convict thought he was going. Maybe it was just a way to get out of this cruel world. We never knew what he was in prison for. As the Mexicans say, "Quien Sabe&#8221;.





The first time I took my husband and children to see the gravesite; we saw a very strange thing &#8211; a cholla cactus had grown at the head of the grave. It was a tall, spindly thing about two and a half feet tall, with two arms that formed a perfect cross. I guess no one but the Good Lord remembers who he was, but the Lord had provided him a marker.

more;
The Old Convict Gravesite Near Clifton Arizona


----------



## Christophera

The psyops employed agents such as photoshopping agent gumjob who were to oppose any who might realize the type of deception being conducted.

The idea was that the Twins, which had differences in their core, would be presented as perfectly identical in all ways, despite the fact there were obvious differences in the historical photographic record.

Silhouettes showed that WTC 2 had twice as many hallways as WTC 1.







The differences between WTC 2 and WTC 1 were that WTC 2 had twice as many hallways and elevators that entered directly from the lobby.  The fake plans with the photoshopping of images was intended to offset the fact that NO IMAGE FROM 9-11 showed the supposed steel core columns that FEMA said existed.  NIST would be shown to have used the wrong design to analyse what was presented as collapse.  That invalidated the official *"cause of death"*.


----------



## slackjawed

Hunting & Fishing

	Hunting


Fishing

- 	Rules & Regulations
- 	Sport Fish Species
- 	Where to Fish
- 	Urban Fishing
- 	Weekly Fishing Report
- 	Lake Levels/River Flow
- 	Stocking Schedule
- 	Fish Consumption Advisories
- 	

State Records
- 	Big Fish-of-the-Year
- 	Hatcheries
	Resources
expand icon 		Outdoor Recreation
expand icon 		Wildlife & Conservation
expand icon 		Education & Outreach
expand icon 		Inside AZGFD
		Customer Service

State Records

Arizona State Fish Records
Updated February 22, 2010

Inland Waters -- Hook and Line
As reported to and verified by the Arizona Game and Fish Department
Species Name 	Size, Location, Angler, and Date
Bass, Largemouth 	16 lb. 7.68 oz 28.0 in., Canyon Lake
Randall E. White, Mesa 4/22/97
Bass, Rock 	0 lb. 12.96 oz. 10.25 in., Upper Verde River
Eric Woolsey, Cottonwood 4/6/06
Bass, Smallmouth 	7 lb. 0.96 oz. 22.75 in., Roosevelt Lake
Dennis K. Barnhill, Mesa 3/18/88
Bass, Striped 	28 lb. 9.28 oz. 45.7 in., Lake Pleasant
John R. Davis, Peoria 12/7/09
Bass, White 	4 lb. 11.7 oz. 19.5 in., Upper Lake Pleasant
David Amburgey, Peoria 4/72
Bass, Yellow 	1 lb. 15.8 oz. 11.25 in., Upper Lake Mary
Glenn D. Davis III, Flagstaff 5/19/95
Bluegill 	3 lb. 15.68 oz. 15.75 in., Goldwater Lake
Christopher Ray Mapes, Prescott Valley 5/2/04
Buffalo, Bigmouth 	36 lb. 6.0 oz. 38.5 in., Roosevelt Lake
Leon Stewart, Payson 3/14/95
Buffalo, Black 	35 lb. 6.72 oz. 40.5 in., Canyon Lake
David Hoenshell, Mesa 5/24/95
Bullhead, Black 	2 lb. 6.1 oz. 16.5 in., Parker Canyon Lake
Mikki St. George, Sierra Vista 9/9/02
Bullhead, Yellow 	4 lb. 8.1 oz. 17.75 in., Mormon Lake
Patricia Simmon, Phoenix 7/15/89
Carp 	37 lb. 0.0 oz. 40.0 in., Bartlett Lake
Jonathan Gardner, Phoenix 8/8/87
Catfish, Channel 	32 lb. 4.0 oz. 38.75 in., Parker Canyon Lake
Chuck Berndt, Sierra Vista 4/24/87
Catfish, Flathead 	71 lb. 10.24 oz., 53 in., San Carlos Lake
Adrian Manzanedo, Florence 01/05/03
Crappie, Black 	4 lb. 10.0 oz. --in., San Carlos Lake
John Shadrick, Mammoth 1959
Crappie, White 	3 lb. 5.28 oz. 16.75 in., Lake Pleasant
Robert Schnell, Glendale 2/22/82
Grayling, Arctic 	1 lb. 9.76 oz. 14.65 in., Lee Valley Lake
Glenn D. Davis III, Flagstaff 7/10/95
Northern Pike 	32 lb. 5.6 oz. 49 in., Ashurst Lake
Ronald Needs, Flagstaff 11/5/04
Roundtail Chub* 	3 lb. 14.9 oz. 18.5 in., Lower Salt River
Richard L. Walton, Chandler 3/3/84
Striped Mullet 	5 lb. 2.24 oz. 23.75 in., Fortuna Pond
Robert Bayles, Yuma 4/24/04
Sucker, Desert** 	2 lb. 10.75 oz. 18.0 in., Verde River
Edith Toney, Mesa 9/20/92
Sucker, Sonora 	5 lb. 6.4 oz. 20.25. in., Evelyn Hallman Lake
Jay Nochta, Phoenix 12/1/96
Sunfish, Green 	1 lb. 9 oz. 11.0 in., Parker Canyon Lake
Paul Bennett, Sierra Vista 7/27/96
Sunfish, Hybrid* 	2 lb. 2.22 oz. 12.5 in., Patagonia Lake
Mikey Alan Porter, Tucson 6/5/98
Sunfish, Redear 	3 lb. 9.0 oz. 14.5 in., Goldwater Lake
Jay Adkins, Prescott 8/12/93
Tilapia 	7 lb. 8.8 oz. 20.0 in., Saguaro Lake
Tim Alan Schoenecker, Gilbert 3/31/02
Trout, Apache** 	5 lb. 15.5 oz. 24.0 in., Hurricane Lake***
Lyle Hemphill, Lakeside 6/10/93
Trout, Brook 	4 lb. 15.2 oz. 20.5 in., Sunrise Lake***
Marshall Gregg, Whiteriver 10/20/95
Trout, Brown 	22 lb. 14.5 oz. 36.0 in., Reservation Lake***
Bryce Sisson, Prescott 8/6/99
Trout, Cutthroat 	6 lb. 5.0 oz. 22.3 in., Luna Lake
Eric James Walter, Tucson 10/76
Trout, Rainbow 	

15 lb. 9.12 oz. 32.5 in., Willow Springs Lake
Harold Wright, Sun City 9/29/06
Walleye 	16 lb. 1.76 oz. 31 in., Show Low Lake
Gregg Munck, Show Low 11/18/02
White Amur (Trip.) 	47 lb. 1.6 oz. 46.5 in., Encanto Park Lake
Kevin A. Baylor Jr., Phoenix 7/12/02
Yellow Perch 	1 lb. 10.0 oz. 13.5 in., Stoneman Lake
Art Ellico, Kingman 3/21/84
Inland Waters -- Catch and Release +
Bass, Largemouth 	28 in. Lake Pleasant
Bill Wilson, Glendale 3/12/05
Bass, Smallmouth 	23 in., Roosevelt Lake
Ginger Wright, Tonto Basin 6/18/06
Bass, Striped 	29 in., Lake Pleasant
Bill Larson, Phoenix 11/9/06
Bass, White 	18 in. Lake Pleasant
Bradley Garraway, Phoenix 3/24/05
Bass, Yellow 	13 in. Roosevelt Lake
Tom Simpson, Pahrump, NV 12/10/08
Bluegill 	10 in., Lake Pleasant
Mark Moore, Glendale 01/31/06
Buffalo, Black 	41 in. Apache Lake
Bill Groseclose, Apache Junction 4/23/03
Carp 	

37 in., McKellops Lake
Mack Hollen Jr., Phoenix 5/6/06
Catfish, Channel 	32 in. Fool Hollow Lake
Justin William Glen Hulbert, Show Low 4/10/09
Catfish, Flathead 	53 in., Roosevelt Lake
Andrew Srejic, Avondale 9/23/06
Crappie, Black 	16 in., Apache Lake
Ron Robinson, Alta Vista, IA 4/6/98
Crappie, White 	13 in., Lake Pleasant
Mary Moore, Glendale 01/31/06
Northern Pike 	34 in., Long Lake
Mark A. Halter, Cottonwood 6/27/09
Sucker, Sonora 	22 in., Lower Salt River
Brian Weisheim, Scottsdale 12/18/09
Sunfish, Hybrid 	10 in. Papago Ponds #2
Mack Hollen Jr., Phoenix 6/19/04
Sunfish, Redear 	11 in. Papago Ponds #2
Warren Hollen, Phoenix 7/3/04
Tilapia 	18 in. Tempe Town Lake
Brandon Williams, Scottsdale 4/29/09
Trout, Apache 	

27 in., Silver Creek

Tim McGough, Scottsdale 10/2/09
Trout, Brook 	13 in. Crescent Lake
Brian Weisheim, Scottsdale 5/19/09
Trout, Brown 	23 in. Black River
Benjamin A. Payne, Tucson 6/23/07
Trout, Cutthroat 	17 in. Big Lake
Brian Weisheim, Scottsdale 4/28/09
Trout, Rainbow 	31 in. Silver Creek
Paul D. Voelker, Scottsdale 1/9/07
Walleye 	33 in. Fool Hollow Lake
Gregg Munck, Show Low 6/27/04
White Amur (Trip.) 	47 in., Encanto Park Lake
Denny Noel, Phoenix 10/18/06
Inland Waters -- Non-Hook and Line
Buffalo, Bigmouth (archery) 	39 lb. 8.0 oz. 41.5 in. Saguaro Lake
Michael T. Young, Mesa 3/28/90
Buffalo, Black (archery) 	47 lb. 2.56 oz. 45 in. Apache Lake
Bryan Darnell, Dewey 3/19/05
Buffalo, Smallmouth (archery) 	38 lb. 8.0 oz. 36 in. Canyon Lake
David Heater, Chandler 6/10/97
Carp (archery) 	

38 lb. 3.84 oz. 39 in., Saguaro Lake
Ronald Nuss Jr., Gilbert 4/24/08
Striped Mullet (archery) 	9 lb. 1.6 oz. 27.25 in., Yuma Salinity Canal
Daniel S. Day, Yuma 5/2/04
Sonora Sucker (archery) 	4 lb. 15.52 oz. 23.5 in. Lower Salt River
Ronald Nuss, Jr., Mesa 4/28/97
Tilapia (archery) 	7 lb. 15 oz. 20.25 in., Saguaro Lake
Michael T. Young, Mesa 4/26/04
Colorado River Waters -- Hook and Line
Bass, Largemouth 	16 lb. 14.0 oz. 28.25 in. Colorado River, Yuma
Dale Uden, Yuma 3/8/96
Bass, Smallmouth 	5 lb. 2.72 oz. 21.5 in. Colorado River, Parker
Gene Albers, Fontana, CA 2/8/97
Bass, Striped** 	67 lb. 1.0 oz. 47.5 in. CO River, Willow Beach
Jeff Smith, Henderson, NV 8/15/97
Bass, White 	5 lb. 5.0 oz. 19.6 in. Imperial Reservoir
Norman Mize, Chula Vista, CA 3/72
Bluegill 	2 lb. 11.5 oz. 11.75 in. Bradley Bay, Lake Mead
Ben Mellott, Kingman 5/27/89
Bullhead, Yellow 	2 lb. 8.8 oz. 15.5 in. Colo. R. near Bullhead City
Douglas R. Pinotti, Mesa 3/24/86
Carp 	42 lb. 0.0 oz. 43.0 in. Lake Havasu
Gary Ramsfield, L. Havasu City 3/79
Catfish, Channel 	35 lb. 4.0 oz. 38.0 in. Topock Marsh
Wando L. Tull, Barstow, CA 1952
Catfish, Flathead 	74 lb. 0.0 oz. 51.5 in. CO River - Laguna Dam
Walter Wilson, Bard, CA 5/11/98
Crappie, Black 	2 lb. 12.0 oz. 16.0 in. Havasu Sprgs, Lk Havasu
Julia Grammer, Makanda, IL 3/11/96
Pacific Tenpounder 	12.6 oz. 15.75 in. Near Pilot Knob
Charles Reel, Jr., Yuma 6/13/81
Striped Mullet 	9 lb. 8.0 oz. 25.5 in. Colo/Gila River confluence
Buddy E. Fike, Glendale 3/76
Sucker, Razorback*þ 	9 lb. 13.0 oz. 29.0 in. Co. River, Lake Havasu
Freeman Summers, Lk Havasu City 1/23/78
Sunfish, Green 	1 lb. 5.28 oz. 11.5 in. Lake Havasu
Jose Orozco, Poston 7/16/97
Sunfish, Hybrid* 	3 lb. 1.28 oz. 16.0 in. Colorado River, Parker
Rob Woodford, Bullhead City 10/12/00
Sunfish, Redear 	4 lb. 2.24 oz. 15.5 in. Lake Havasu
David J. Smith, Torrance, CA 2/16/10
Tilapia 	6 lb. 2.72 oz. 19 in. Colorado River, Parker
A. Clark Wellard, Pocatello, ID 1/27/06
Trout, Brook 	5 lb. 4.0 oz. 19.0 in. Lee's Ferry
Moe Beck, Glendale 3/6/82
Trout, Brown 	17 lb. 0.0 oz. 32.0 in. Last Chance Bay, Powell
Chuck Holland, Phoenix 5/1/71
Trout, Cutthroat 	9 lb. 8.0 oz. 30.5 in. South of Davis Dam
Jeff Vincent, Mohave Mesa 8/79
Trout, Rainbow 	21 lb. 5.5 oz. --in., Willow Beach
John Reid, Las Vegas, NV 9/66
Walleye 	8 lb. 1.0 oz. 29.0 in. Lake Powell
Bud Clifford, Phoenix 5/77
Warmouth 	0 lb. 12.0 oz. 10.0 in. Senator Lake
Patrick Ferguson, Yuma 3/74

Colorado River Waters -- Catch and Release +
Bass, Largemouth 	28 in. Lower Colorado River
David Percell, Bullhead City 2/17/04
Bass, Smallmouth 	22 in. Lake Havasu
Jeffrey Dean, Lake Havasu City 2/12/05
Bass, Striped 	31 in. Lake Powell
Bradley Garraway, Phoenix 3/29/05
Carp 	48 in. Lake Mohave
Gary Sweet, Bullhead City 10/20/07
Warmouth 	10 in., Colorado River, Imperial Dam
Barbara Harp, Mackay, ID 3/26/06
White Amur (Trip.) 	44 in. Colorado River, Yuma
Richard Halliwill, Nutrioso 4/9/09

Colorado River Waters -- Non-Hook and Line
Carp (archery) 	23 lb. 4.0 oz. 37.5 in. CO Riv., (Imperial Dam)
Gil Blum, Wittmann 2/4/95
Striped Mullet (archery) 	3 lb. 13.0 oz. 21.0 in. Colorado River, Yuma
Dell Owens, Phoenix 5/19/91
Tilapia (archery) 	7 lb. 11.0 oz. 19.38 in. CO Riv, (Imperial Dam)
Kenny Marler, Yuma 9/21/96
NOTE: Records are based upon weight recorded on state-certified (legal for trade) scales and two witnesses to the weighing. Record fish must be available for inspection by Department personnel. New record fish must outweigh the standing record for the species by at least one full ounce. Fish taken from private waters that are closed to public access are not eligible for record status.

+ Based on length only and rounded down to nearest inch. New entries must exceed existing entry by at least 1 inch.

* Larger than current all-tackle world record listed by the International Game Fish Assn. and the National Fresh Water Fishing Hall of Fame.

** World record for all tackle as verified by the National Fresh Water Fishing Hall of Fame.

*** Fort Apache Indian Reservation.

þ Species now protected, may not be taken.


public domain info located here;
State Records


----------



## slackjawed

Big Game Species

Additional Big Game Species pages
- 	Antelope

- 	Javelina
- 	Black Bear

- 	Turkey
- 	Buffalo

- 	Mountain Lion
- 	Bighorn Sheep

- 	Mule Deer
- 	Elk

- 	White-tailed Deer


Arizona publishes a set of Game and Fish laws (ARS Title 17), and annually it publishes "Arizona Hunting Regulations" which focus on seasons during a fiscal year, spanning the fall of one year through the spring of the next year. The game laws identify big game animals such as the ones listed below, as well as providing statutory authority to the Commission and Department for the management of wildlife in Arizona. Tiered below the laws, are Commission Rules, which describe procedurally the implementation of laws. Commission Orders are set annually and establish seasons, season dates, and permit numbers. They also define the times and methods of taking wildlife and the possession and bag limits.

Arizona has a state law to help prevent antihunting groups and individuals from harassing sportsmen while in the field. In the event of any harassment call Operation Game Thief toll free (1-800-352-0700) immediately, 24-hours a day.

from
Big Game Species


----------



## slackjawed

Snow conditions may hinder some spring turkey hunts
Mentored youth turkey camps will still go on

With more than a decade of prolonged drought conditions throughout Arizona, any moisture is a welcome blessing across our state&#8217;s landscapes, from low-lying deserts to high-elevation forests. However, for those sportsmen and women who live for the trials and tribulations of out-foxing a cagey, wild gobbler in Arizona&#8217;s pine forests, this past winter&#8217;s snowfall has produced some inconveniences that hunters need to be aware of before they embark on their upcoming spring adventure.

Arizona Game and Fish Department officials in the Pinetop and Flagstaff regions advise that the snow pack is still significant in areas above 7,300-feet elevation in the White Mountains, North Kaibab Plateau, San Francisco Peaks and Mogollon Rim country, resulting in many roads being impassable or closed due to snow or muddy conditions.

Most of the closures are on roads accessing higher elevation country in Game Management Units 1, 3C, 5B, 6A, 6B, 7, 8, 12A and 27; the southern parts of Units 4A, 4B and 5A; and the east portion of Unit 9.

Higher-than-average winter snow and rainfall caused Apache-Sitgreaves, Coconino and Kaibab National Forests&#8217; personnel to close numerous roads across the forests to prevent road damage and off-road damage to meadows and sensitive habitats. Many of these roads access traditional turkey-hunting areas. While department personnel are working with Forest Service staff on when and which roads are opened, the forests will make the final decision on these matters.

Despite conditions in some areas, sportsmen and women will find there is still plenty of country in which to find birds, especially if one is willing to walk into an area currently closed to vehicle traffic.

Department officials also suggest that because the spring turkey hunts have a lengthy season, closing on May 20 this year, it may be a good option to consider venturing afield later in the season rather than on the opening weekend. With warmer weather, wind and fewer fronts coming through, the higher country will dry up quickly.

Contacts for the latest updates on road closures and conditions in a particular area are:

    * Apache-Sitgreaves National Forests at (928) 333-4301 or Apache and Sitgreaves National Forests - Contact Us
    * Coconino National Forest at (928) 527-3600 or Coconino National Forest - Current Conditions - District Specific Information
    * Kaibab National Forest at (928) 635-8200 or Kaibab National Forest- Home/contact/

Officials have some notes of caution for turkey hunters this spring. Do not attempt going around barricades or locked gates. Not only have many people gotten themselves stuck by doing so, they can also be cited for such action. Plan for nighttime and early morning temperatures to be below freezing, and dress appropriately.

Finally, because of the potential for getting stuck and poor weather conditions, leave a detailed itinerary with a family member or friend, including specific hunting and camping sites and an arrival time back home.

The department in cooperation with the National Shooting Sports Foundation Heritage Partnership and the National Wild Turkey Federation are hosting three mentored youth turkey hunting camps. Juniors-only spring turkey tags are available for purchase over-the-counter at any license dealer or department office. For a listing of camps and to register, visit www.azgfd.gov/huntingon the right side under "Mentored Hunting & Juniors-only Events."

Arizona Game and Fish contacts:
Bruce Sitko, (928) 367-4281, Public Information Officer, Pinetop Regional Office
Shelly Shepherd, (928) 214-1241, Public Information Officer, Flagstaff Regional Office

from
AZGFD.gov Wildlife News issue April 9 2010


----------



## slackjawed

Time to start watching for venomous critters
Rattlers, scorpions, lizards ready to feed

Welcome to springtime in Arizona; home to the most dangerous rattlesnake, spider, lizard, and scorpion in the nation.

The temperatures are rising and those slithering, crawling, burrowing, and web-spinning critters are ready to eat.

The Arizona Game and Fish Department reminds the public these venomous insects and reptiles become active this time of year. People who take the time to learn and educate themselves, and their children, can minimize the likelihood of a dangerous encounter.

&#8220;It&#8217;s just about time,&#8221; said Zen Mocarski, public information officer at the Game and Fish Kingman office. &#8220;After a winter of inactivity, they&#8217;re ready for their first meals of the year.&#8221;

&#8220;Spiders, scorpions, rattlesnakes, the Gila monster, and a variety of other critters are part of life in Arizona. As it warms up, they&#8217;ll become increasingly more visible.&#8221;

Mocarski worries most about young children who have a natural curiosity of their surroundings.

&#8220;Parents need to teach children not to pick up any type of wildlife,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Teach your kids to come and get you when they see something.&#8221;

The most commonly encountered rattlesnake in Arizona is the western diamondback, which also accounts for the most bites. And, while there is no such thing as a typical rattlesnake bite, the Mohave is accepted as the most dangerous, although the potency of its venom can vary from region-to-region.

&#8220;What&#8217;s the most dangerous rattlesnake?&#8221; Mocarski asked. &#8220;The one that bit you.&#8221;

Mocarski said accidental bites are rare, and many incidents involve alcohol. However, if bitten, the rules to follow are simple.

&#8220;Remove any restrictive clothing and jewelry and get to a medical facility as quickly as possible,&#8221; he explained. &#8220;Forget what you&#8217;ve seen in movies and get treatment with anti-venom.

&#8220;Do not cut open the bite area and try to suck out the venom, don&#8217;t submerge the bite area in ice, and do not tie off the area with a tourniquet.&#8221;

While approximately 30 percent of rattlesnake bites are considered dry bites &#8211; those that do not require anti-venom treatment &#8211; a medical professional should make that determination.

In addition, do not spend time trying to capture or collect the rattlesnake. Identification is not necessary for treatment.

Understanding wildlife behavior can go a long way in avoiding bites and stings.

Rattlesnakes are cold blooded and have to work to try and maintain an ideal body temperature. During cooler times, such as evening hours, rattlesnakes will seek out a heat source such as pavement. During the heat of the day, they will seek shade.

Mocarski added that it is a myth that rattlers will always rattle before a strike.

&#8220;It&#8217;s our jobs to take certain precautions,&#8221; Mocarski said. &#8220;Keep a close eye on the sides of trails and never place your hands and feet in an area you can&#8217;t see.&#8221;

As for dogs, Mocarski said encounters with rattlesnakes can be dangerous.

&#8220;Dogs tend to be bitten around the face and neck,&#8221; he explained. &#8220;Training can help, but keeping your pet on a leash and close to your side will help avoid bites that occur as a result of a dog&#8217;s natural curiosity.&#8221;

For scorpions and spiders, Mocarski said to wear gloves when working around wood or rock piles and to shake out shoes that have been left outside. He added that open-toed shoes provide little protection.

Most scorpion stings are comparable to that of a bee. However, the sting of the bark scorpion can be more severe. Its sting can be harmful to young children, the elderly, and individuals in poor health.

While all spiders are venomous, two factors must exist to be considered a threat to humans: the venom must be strong enough to do damage, and their jaws must be able to break human skin. With these factors in mind, two spiders in the area are considered dangerous to humans: the brown (a relative of the brown recluse), and the black widow.

The Gila monster is the only venomous lizard in North America. Its bite is extremely painful and can result in vomiting and convulsions. The Gila monster is also notorious for not letting go, and victims have been known to show up at an emergency room with the lizard still attached.

&#8220;A Gila monster bite is not something an individual wants to experience,&#8221; Mocarski said. &#8220;The good news is that if people leave them alone, they&#8217;ll leave the people alone. I&#8217;ve never heard of an accidental Gila monster bite.&#8221;

Mocarski added that the Gila monster is protected and it is illegal to disturb, capture, or kill one. It is rarely seen, spending much of its life underground.

&#8220;All these animals are important parts of the ecosystem,&#8221; Mocarski explained. &#8220;Rattlesnakes help keep rodent populations under control while scorpions and spiders feast on a number of different types of insects.&#8221;

&#8220;They&#8217;ve been here a long time. It&#8217;s our job to learn to live with them, not their job to learn to live with us.&#8221;

For information about Arizona&#8217;s rattlesnakes, visit Arizona Rattlesnakes.
For information about some of Arizona&#8217;s reptiles, visit Arizona Reptiles.


----------



## Christophera

The WTC 2 concrete core at about 1/2 height,

is one image from 9-11 that cannot be explained without the concrete core.  There is absolutely no way such could be the supposed steel core columns that the FEMA deception attempts to supplant as the structure.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> Lilybily, you are full of it.
> 
> Not a floor under the brownish mass of concrete.  Before the perimeter wall panel got stuck to the denser concrete falling faster that it.



Putting aside the fact that you wrote a non-sentence there, you babbling moron, let's pretend that you were trying to say something intelligible.  It is of course unclear, since you are ill-at-ease with simple declarative sentences, but it kinda sorta LOOKS a little bit as though you were attempting to say: _something or other about the object not being a floor?_ 

For present purposes, who cares?  I didn't ask you that, asshole.

It is FALLING, whether it's a floor or a wall, scumbag.

So, now, you cowardly unmanly moron menstrual blood dripping pussy, try answering the question instead of evading and attempting to deflect

"YES" or "NO."  Is it your contention, scumbag, that the Twin Towers, upon collapse, fell at free fall speeds? 

AND OH, BY THE WAY, IT ALSO LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST MADE THE CLAIM THAT *CONCRETE IS DENSER THAN STEEL*????  Are you really that fucking stupid?



In your own imbecile way, however, you are lurching toward proving me right about you.  Even better!


----------



## slackjawed

FACT SHEET
Blackbeard the Pirate

Little is known concerning the origin of Blackbeard the pirate. Documents suggest both Bristol and London in England, the island of Jamaica, and even Philadelphia as his home. He is said to have operated out of Jamaica as a privateer during Queen Anne's War (1702-1713) previous to having been a pirate.

Historical sources vary as to Blackbeard's real name. Though most publications mentioning the pirate by name over the past couple of centuries have identified him as Edward Teach, the majority of primary source documents written during the time of his activities indicate that "Thatch" or some other phonetic derivation (i.e., Thach, Thache, etc.), was actually the name he was going by at the time. The name Drummond is mentioned by one early source, but this is not supported by the vast volume of other documentation.

It appears that Blackbeard may have begun his piratical career under the command of Benjamin Hornigold. Though Hornigold's activities as a pirate can be traced back to as early as 1714, it is not known exactly when Thatch joined his crew.

Thatch captured a French slave ship called Concorde off the island of St. Vincent around November 1717. Thatch strengthened the armament of the vessel, renamed her Queen Anne's Revenge, and for the next seven months used the ship in consort with smaller sloops to harrass shipping throughout the Caribbean and up the eastern seaboard of North America.

It is not currently known how many vessels Blackbeard captured during his exploits, but a preliminary database compiled by museum researchers currently contains over 50 prizes which can be directly attributed to Thatch's activities.

Blackbeard was eventually tracked down to Ocracoke Inlet, North Carolina by the Royal Navy and killed in a brief but bloody battle on November 22, 1718. 

more;
North Carolina Maritime Museum - Blackbeard the Pirate


----------



## Christophera

Liliybily forgets that concrete walls are thick and mostly continuous, so represent more mass and relative density in the object falling than does steel framed walls spaced on 22" centers.  The brownish mass is concrete.






Since the FEMA deception depends on the post 9-11 psyops and the false leadership of the truth movement, it is logical that many internet posters are actually agents pretending to be citizens with opinins.

That is "opinions", not evidence to support them.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When guiliani took the WTC documents and the courts protected their hiding and silverstein and associates "leaked" the obsolete plans, the FEMA deception was fully empowered and treason protected.
> 
> All that was needed was the post 9-11 psyops to impliment the fake plan and create an environment of ridicule and disbelief for the fearful sheep watching tv to adopt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the mechanisms of war removed what economic resiliency was left.


what law was broken?


----------



## Christophera

This should cover what the ex mayor did.

Committee on Open Government, Freedom of Information Law


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This should cover what the ex mayor did.
> 
> Committee on Open Government, Freedom of Information Law



he microfilmed them so they would be accessible, just like the law you quoted says he should. he used a private firm to do that. it wasnt illegal.

all the documents have been returned and are all available to the public. go look at them if you dont believe me.

(consider your claim debunked)


----------



## Christophera

Your links did not show that the WTC documents were microfilmed.  You have provided no link and are unaccountable.

You go get the plans IF you think, or wnat others to think they are available.

I know they are not and that you are a treasonous, lying agent.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your links did not show that the WTC documents were microfilmed.  You have provided no link and are unaccountable.
> 
> You go get the plans IF you think, or wnat others to think they are available.
> 
> I know they are not and that you are a treasonous, lying agent.



no jackass. ALL the documents were returned.

you have never shown one bit of information that the building plans were part of these documents. all you have is a general description of "world trade center files" and in your delusional mind that somehow equates to the building plans. you also have some kind of mental condition that makes you think pictures of your invisicrete core from decades before guiliani was mayor would somehow be part of of these files.

you are simply a fucking moron.


----------



## Christophera

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha 

All I have to do is ask for the official plans.  When you fail to provide a link leading to them, my point is proven agent.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha
> 
> All I have to do is ask for the official plans.  When you fail to provide a link leading to them, my point is proven agent.



that would be wonderful except there is one small problem.

nobody claimed the official plans are available online, you fucking moron!! 

you want the official building plans then pay the owner to get them. they are copyrighted.  http://ww.lera.com


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All I have to do is ask for the official plans.  When you fail to provide a link leading to them, my point is proven agent.



all i need to do is show pictures of the ACTUAL CORE of the world trade center and your invisicrete hoax is exposed. 

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?






























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME















you are officially DEBUNKED for about the millionth time.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha
> 
> All I have to do is ask for the official plans.  When you fail to provide a link leading to them, my point is proven agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be wonderful except there is one small problem.
> 
> nobody claimed the official plans are available online, you fucking moron!!
> 
> you want the official building plans then pay the owner to get them. they are copyrighted.  http://ww.lera.com
Click to expand...

actually, the plans are available online
he just rejects then like he does reality


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha
> 
> All I have to do is ask for the official plans.  When you fail to provide a link leading to them, my point is proven agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be wonderful except there is one small problem.
> 
> nobody claimed the official plans are available online, you fucking moron!!
> 
> you want the official building plans then pay the owner to get them. they are copyrighted.  http://ww.lera.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, the plans are available online
> he just rejects then like he does reality
Click to expand...


i know. he apparently thinks they arent official enough unless they come from the structural engineer himself. so let chris go get them from him if he wants them. nobody is stopping him. no secret agents. no black helicopters. no blinking man.

only his own fears of reality are stopping him.


----------



## Christophera

Excuse me agent.  That link is the architects site not a point to access plans.  It is not even a page about their companies policy about getting copy.

It is not official.

You are an agent promoting treasonous concealment.  You have no evidence for the core you/FEMA describe.

There is verified evidence from independent sources describing a concrete core.

*Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Excuse me agent.  That link is the architects site not a point to access plans.  It is not even a page about their companies policy about getting copy.
> 
> It is not official.
> 
> You are an agent promoting treasonous concealment.  You have no evidence for the core you/FEMA describe.
> 
> There is verified evidence from independent sources describing a concrete core.
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick.*


dipshit, it is a link to his site that has CONTACT info
you want the official plans, pay the man for his intellectual property and i'm sure he will send you a copy


----------



## Christophera

I won't waste my time, I know they don't have them because someone would have gotten them and discussed them.  I would have heard.

You lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I won't waste my time, I know they don't have them because someone would have gotten them and discussed them.  I would have heard.
> 
> You lie.


sorry dipshit, i never lie
but you have been exposed lying on MULTIPLE occasions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Excuse me agent.  That link is the architects site not a point to access plans.  It is not even a page about their companies policy about getting copy.
> 
> It is not official.
> 
> You are an agent promoting treasonous concealment.  You have no evidence for the core you/FEMA describe.
> 
> There is verified evidence from independent sources describing a concrete core.
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick.*



do you have an english comprehension problem to go along with your delusions? 

*i specifically told you that the plans are copyrighted and not available online. *you need to buy them. so get the companies address and phone number off their website, call them and work out a price then mail them a check.

how fucking dumb are you?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I won't waste my time, I know they don't have them because someone would have gotten them and discussed them.  I would have heard.
> 
> You lie.



WHAT?!!!! 

you would have heard? how is that? someone would have walked up and blinked at you in morse code or something? are you claiming to be clairvoyant now? how the fuck would you ever know if someone bought some papers from a private company? 

jesus christ..... of all the fucking stupid claims you have made this is near the top....

then...... and this is the best part of the whole thing.......
because you DIDNT hear that means THAT WE ARE LYING!!! 

what a JACKASS!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't waste my time, I know they don't have them because someone would have gotten them and discussed them.  I would have heard.
> 
> You lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!!!!
> 
> you would have heard? how is that? someone would have walked up and blinked at you in morse code or something? are you claiming to be clairvoyant now? how the fuck would you ever know if someone bought some papers from a private company?
> 
> jesus christ..... of all the fucking stupid claims you have made this is near the top....
> 
> then...... and this is the best part of the whole thing.......
> because you DIDNT hear that means THAT WE ARE LYING!!!
> 
> what a JACKASS!!!!!
Click to expand...

he's a delusional dipshit deadbeat


----------



## Christophera

As if people are not spreading information as fast as they can about 9-11.

Your cognitive distortions expose you agent


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As if people are not spreading information as fast as they can about 9-11.
> 
> Your cognitive distortions expose you agent



facts, jackass. facts are what you lack. you continually make things up without any facts to back them up.

soon i'm going to start a new thread with a list of all your claims that you have made up without any facts at all to back them up. you are welcome to join in the discussion. the first post of the thread will be continually updated with all your lies exposed.

meanwhile, where are your facts to back up your agent claim? everyone that disagrees with you is an agent?

where is your proof that people are spreading false information. (well, other than you, who is spreading false information)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if people are not spreading information as fast as they can about 9-11.
> 
> Your cognitive distortions expose you agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> facts, jackass. facts are what you lack. you continually make things up without any facts to back them up.
> 
> soon i'm going to start a new thread with a list of all your claims that you have made up without any facts at all to back them up. you are welcome to join in the discussion. the first post of the thread will be continually updated with all your lies exposed.
> 
> meanwhile, where are your facts to back up your agent claim? everyone that disagrees with you is an agent?
> 
> where is your proof that people are spreading false information. (well, other than you, who is spreading false information)
Click to expand...

he is a delusional fucktard
the truth and he are not in the same dimension of reality


----------



## Christophera

It takes 2 agents lying and approving of lies or misrepresentations to make a psyops.

They must also use their agreement to reject the reality they are directed to control


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> It takes 2 agents lying and approving of lies or misrepresentations to make a psyops.
> 
> They must also use their agreement to reject the reality they are directed to control



Speaking of pure unadulterated bullshit -- CriscoFEARa, you puss, you are incapable of being honest.  

It only takes one TROOFER to lie outright at the drop of a hat.

Speaking of dropping, you cowardly pussy dripping panty stain, why are you so afraid to answer a simple direct question?  So, now, you cowardly unmanly moron menstrual blood dripping pussy, try answering the question instead of evading and attempting to deflect

"YES" or "NO." Is it your contention, scumbag, that the Twin Towers, upon collapse, fell at free fall speeds?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Liliybily forgets that concrete walls are thick and mostly continuous, so represent more mass and relative density in the object falling than does steel framed walls spaced on 22" centers.  The brownish mass is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the FEMA deception depends on the post 9-11 psyops and the false leadership of the truth movement, it is logical that many internet posters are actually agents pretending to be citizens with opinins.
> 
> That is "opinions", not evidence to support them.



Pussy stain, don't tell me what I "forget" when you are too cowardly to answer my question in a simple straightforward way, you cowardly piece of lying Troofer shit.

Concrete floors, by the way.  Not concrete walls.  There were no concrete WALLS in the Twin Towers you fucking lying imbecile.

Now, then.  back to the simple question you are ducking, you cowardly pussy-stain.

Did the Twin Towers, upon collapse, go down at free fall speeds?

Yes or no, you coward.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liliybily forgets that concrete walls are thick and mostly continuous, so represent more mass and relative density in the object falling than does steel framed walls spaced on 22" centers.  The brownish mass is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the FEMA deception depends on the post 9-11 psyops and the false leadership of the truth movement, it is logical that many internet posters are actually agents pretending to be citizens with opinins.
> 
> That is "opinions", not evidence to support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy stain, don't tell me what I "forget" when you are too cowardly to answer my question in a simple straightforward way, you cowardly piece of lying Troofer shit.
> 
> Concrete floors, by the way.  Not concrete walls.  There were no concrete WALLS in the Twin Towers you fucking lying imbecile.
> 
> Now, then.  back to the simple question you are ducking, you cowardly pussy-stain.
> 
> Did the Twin Towers, upon collapse, go down at free fall speeds?
> 
> Yes or no, you coward.
Click to expand...

did you see his "filing" got rejected by the Judge????



*BIG SURPRISE*

LOL


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liliybily forgets that concrete walls are thick and mostly continuous, so represent more mass and relative density in the object falling than does steel framed walls spaced on 22" centers.  The brownish mass is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the FEMA deception depends on the post 9-11 psyops and the false leadership of the truth movement, it is logical that many internet posters are actually agents pretending to be citizens with opinins.
> 
> That is "opinions", not evidence to support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy stain, don't tell me what I "forget" when you are too cowardly to answer my question in a simple straightforward way, you cowardly piece of lying Troofer shit.
> 
> Concrete floors, by the way.  Not concrete walls.  There were no concrete WALLS in the Twin Towers you fucking lying imbecile.
> 
> Now, then.  back to the simple question you are ducking, you cowardly pussy-stain.
> 
> Did the Twin Towers, upon collapse, go down at free fall speeds?
> 
> Yes or no, you coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you see his "filing" got rejected by the Judge????
> 
> 
> 
> *BIG SURPRISE*
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...



No shit?  I had not seen that news item before, no.  Thanks for the update.  It indeed comes as absolutely no surprise.  I predicted it in fact.  

CriscoFEARa surely gave the clerks a good laugh or so, however.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy stain, don't tell me what I "forget" when you are too cowardly to answer my question in a simple straightforward way, you cowardly piece of lying Troofer shit.
> 
> Concrete floors, by the way.  Not concrete walls.  There were no concrete WALLS in the Twin Towers you fucking lying imbecile.
> 
> Now, then.  back to the simple question you are ducking, you cowardly pussy-stain.
> 
> Did the Twin Towers, upon collapse, go down at free fall speeds?
> 
> Yes or no, you coward.
> 
> 
> 
> did you see his "filing" got rejected by the Judge????
> 
> 
> 
> *BIG SURPRISE*
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No shit?  I had not seen that news item before, no.  Thanks for the update.  It indeed comes as absolutely no surprise.  I predicted it in fact.
> 
> CriscoFEARa surely gave the clerks a good laugh or so, however.
Click to expand...

its in his thread titled that
LOL
what a moron, now he claims the judge is guilty
LOL


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you see his "filing" got rejected by the Judge????
> 
> 
> 
> *BIG SURPRISE*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit?  I had not seen that news item before, no.  Thanks for the update.  It indeed comes as absolutely no surprise.  I predicted it in fact.
> 
> CriscoFEARa surely gave the clerks a good laugh or so, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its in his thread titled that
> LOL
> what a moron, now he claims the judge is guilty
> LOL
Click to expand...

does this mean he'll file a "misprision of treason" suit against the judge?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit?  I had not seen that news item before, no.  Thanks for the update.  It indeed comes as absolutely no surprise.  I predicted it in fact.
> 
> CriscoFEARa surely gave the clerks a good laugh or so, however.
> 
> 
> 
> its in his thread titled that
> LOL
> what a moron, now he claims the judge is guilty
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does this mean he'll file a "misprision of treason" suit against the judge?
Click to expand...

oh, i hope he does


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> its in his thread titled that
> LOL
> what a moron, now he claims the judge is guilty
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean he'll file a "misprision of treason" suit against the judge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i hope he does
Click to expand...


I hope he does too, and I would also hope it results in the judge ordering a sanity hearing for agent chrissy.


----------



## slackjawed

According to attorney Brian Glick in his book War at Home, the FBI used four main methods during COINTELPRO:

1. Infiltration: Agents and informers did not merely spy on political activists. Their main purpose was to discredit and disrupt. Their very presence served to undermine trust and scare off potential supporters. The FBI and police exploited this fear to smear genuine activists as agents.

2. Psychological Warfare From the Outside: The FBI and police used myriad other "dirty tricks" to undermine progressive movements. They planted false media stories and published bogus leaflets and other publications in the name of targeted groups. They forged correspondence, sent anonymous letters, and made anonymous telephone calls. They spread misinformation about meetings and events, set up pseudo movement groups run by government agents, and manipulated or strong-armed parents, employers, landlords, school officials and others to cause trouble for activists.

*3. Harassment Through the Legal System:* The FBI and police abused the legal system to harass dissidents and make them appear to be criminals. Officers of the law gave perjured testimony and presented fabricated evidence as a pretext for false arrests and wrongful imprisonment. They discriminatorily enforced tax laws and other government regulations and used conspicuous surveillance, "investigative" interviews, and grand jury subpoenas in an effort to intimidate activists and silence their supporters.

4. Extralegal Force and Violence: The FBI and police threatened, instigated, and themselves conducted break-ins, vandalism, assaults, and beatings. The object was to frighten dissidents and disrupt their movements. In the case of radical Black and Puerto Rican activists (and later Native Americans), these attacks - including political assassinations were so extensive, vicious, and calculated that they can accurately be termed a form of official "terrorism".


more;
Co-Intel, Agent Provocateurs, and Propaganda Techniques of the Enemy.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean he'll file a "misprision of treason" suit against the judge?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, i hope he does
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he does too, and I would also hope it results in the judge ordering a sanity hearing for agent chrissy.
Click to expand...

i was hoping that would have been the results of THIS one
but will be happy for it to come on the next one


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No I have not seen a 3" rebar.  The missing documentary spent a good bit of time describing that rebar tho.  Viewers should listen to this .mp3 of Dr. Ron Larsen providing an,
> 
> update on the search for missing PBS video by Dr. Ron Larsen.​
> The documentary describe how ONLY welders with a security clearance could execute the butt welds in the high tensile steel reinforcing rod kept in a locked container with a security gaurd on it during work hours.



Damn, I hardly know where to start debunking this pack of shit.

"Butt-welded" rebar. I've never seen anyone weld rebar, let alone butt welding it. Rebar is loosely tied together with wire so that it can expand when the concrete gets heated by the sun or other heat sources. The bars must be able to slip past each other so as not to shatter the concrete. Also, you would not want to weld the ends from one section to another, as again the thermal expansion would destroy the expansion joints.

"high tensile steel" rebar. Rebar is made from iron, not steel. Steel would be a huge waste of money for this application.

"kept in a locked container with a security guard".  Now come on, even you are smarter than this. Who would want to steal rebar? Even if you could carry off 10 foot sections of "3 inch" rebar, you wouldn't get more than a few bucks from a junkyard. And that's if they can look beyond the fact that the bars are not rusted.

And the only welders I have heard of that need security clearances are Naval shipyard welders. I wish I could make the money they earn! If the builders of the WTC would have hired them, the total cost of construction would have been at least tripled.

By the way, you state the security guard was there during working hours. Does that mean it was OK for someone to slip in at night and steal this high value "high tensile steel, 3" rebar" under cover of darkness???


----------



## slackjawed

hey rat, While I agree with the rest of your post debunking agent chrissy once again, I do take exception to the statement about welding rebar.
I have designed building structures with butt welded rebar specified. However, this practice is generally only used for horizontal structures, not verticle structures such as the invisicrete walls agent chrissy insists were present in the wtc.
I have seen rebar welded in bridge decks, high rise decks and the base of dams.

I know of no reason to lock up 3" rebar. You can get it fabricated, it is not a nominal size. It would be too heavy to "carry off". 

The rebar as he describes would not offer any vertical support. What he IS describing is the method used to butt weld the large steel box columns using full penetration welds. The 'core' of both WTC 1 and 2 were built using large box columns that were butt welded in place as the construction progressed.

The security he describes is laughable.


good luck rat inthe hat, you need it with agent chrissy.......


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> hey rat, While I agree with the rest of your post debunking agent chrissy once again, I do take exception to the statement about welding rebar.
> I have designed building structures with butt welded rebar specified. However, this practice is generally only used for horizontal structures, not verticle structures such as the invisicrete walls agent chrissy insists were present in the wtc.
> I have seen rebar welded in bridge decks, high rise decks and the base of dams.
> 
> I know of no reason to lock up 3" rebar. You can get it fabricated, it is not a nominal size. It would be too heavy to "carry off".
> 
> The rebar as he describes would not offer any vertical support. What he IS describing is the method used to butt weld the large steel box columns using full penetration welds. The 'core' of both WTC 1 and 2 were built using large box columns that were butt welded in place as the construction progressed.
> 
> The security he describes is laughable.
> 
> 
> good luck rat inthe hat, you need it with agent chrissy.......



Thanks for the info regarding welding in those fields. We don't do any of those, so I was not familiar with them. We mostly roads, parking lots & foundations.

All low security fields, so we don't hire security to guard our rebar.

I am looking for info on high tensile steel super invisicrete. I could probably make a fortune using it for warehouse foundations. Perhaps Chrissy could turn me on to a source, so I could hire a few more employees and help turn the economy around.


----------



## Christophera

Actually the issue is the invisisteel "massive box columns" that were supposed to be in the core area.   Photos from 9-11 never show such columns in the core area.  

This steel is about the size, but it is outside the core as shown in a later, perhaps, photo from the north looking down the length of the west concrete core line left of the "spire".

Here is the same, the ONLY "spire" looking from the west.  This establishes the relative size of the "box column at the photos distance.  Even fifi and divot call these "core columns".  They do tnot pretend to be morong very well.

Now, this is later looking again from the west, actually the same camera seconds later.  What we see is way too small and the character has changed.  There is a lean to the right of the many small vertical lines.  This looks EXACTLY like what  3" rebar made of high tensile with x-rayed butt welds would look like stood up without a wall.  That is the only material which can do as we see.

You f'nnnn agents and your fake agent society and BS filler discourse are an very obvious theatre.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Actually the issue is the invisisteel "massive box columns" that were supposed to be in the core area.   Photos from 9-11 never show such columns in the core area.
> 
> This steel is about the size, but it is outside the core as shown in a later, perhaps, photo from the north looking down the length of the west concrete core line left of the "spire".
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the same, the ONLY "spire" looking from the west.  This establishes the relative size of the "box column at the photos distance.  Even fifi and divot call these "core columns".  They do tnot pretend to be morong very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is later looking again from the west, actually the same camera seconds later.  What we see is way too small and the character has changed.  There is a lean to the right of the many small vertical lines.  This looks EXACTLY like what  3" rebar made of high tensile with x-rayed butt welds would look like stood up without a wall.  That is the only material which can do as we see.
> 
> 
> 
> You f'nnnn agents and your fake agent society and BS filler discourse are an very obvious theatre.


more moronic bullshit from the biggest fucking moron on the planet


----------



## Christophera

It is you that fail to recognize the violation of law and what it means to the abcense of official building plans.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is you that fail to recognize the violation of law and what it means to the abcense of official building plans.


wrong, i recognize violations of law, like your FAILURE to pay your CHILD SUPPORT
dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Now, this is later looking again from the west, actually the same camera seconds later.  What we see is way too small and the character has changed.  There is a lean to the right of the many small vertical lines.  This looks EXACTLY like what  3" rebar made of high tensile with x-rayed butt welds would look like stood up without a wall.  That is the only material which can do as we see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the second photo is taken from 100+ feet to the right of the first. And that the field of focus is smaller. AND THAT 3 INCH REBAR CAN NOT BE RESOLVED BY ANY CAMERA KNOWN TO MAN AT THIS DISTANCE. NOT EVEN THE HUBBLE SPACE TELESCOPE. THE KECK OBSERVATORY, OR THE MOUNT PALOMAR OBSERVATORY CAN RESOLVE 3 INCH REBAR AT THIS DISTANCE.
> 
> If you can see 3 inch rebar at over 1 mile distances in a normal resolution photograph, you can only be Kal-El of Krypton.
> 
> One piece of handy advise, stay away from green or red Kryptonite!
> 
> By the way, now we're considering "X-rayed" butt welds? Forget what I said about Naval welders, now we're having to agree that they used Starfleet personnel!


----------



## DiveCon

i think we can all agree that chris is a complete fucking idiot and has no idea what it is he is looking at in those photos


----------



## Christophera

You've shown already that you are using a word you do not know the meaning of.  JREF didn't either.  Just like you they could not define the origin of the word "idiot".

Idiots would not be able to do that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You've shown already that you are using a word you do not know the meaning of.  JREF didn't either.  Just like you they could not define the origin of the word "idiot".
> 
> Idiots would not be able to do that.


you are IDIOT personified


----------



## Christophera

OMG!,

If you cannot define the origin and root meaning of "idiot", you certainly cannot make that statement.  You have failed to provide that meaning.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> OMG!,
> 
> If you cannot define the origin and root meaning of "idiot", you certainly cannot make that statement.  You have failed to provide that meaning.


the need or want to define the word has nothing to do with the fact YOU are one


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> omg!,
> 
> if you cannot define the origin and root meaning of "idiot", you certainly cannot make that statement.  You have failed to provide that meaning.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> OMG!,
> 
> If you cannot define the origin and root meaning of "idiot", you certainly cannot make that statement.  You have failed to provide that meaning.



while you have the dictionary out looking up definitions..... flip back a few pages to "deadbeat" and see if your picture is there.


----------



## Christophera

Considering you are supporting that the agency charged with analyzing collapse, NIST (disclaimer) never had building plans, a fact which mass murders use to conduct war when collapse was assumed.
The Constitution compromised by the patriot act, homeland security created on the premise of an analysis of building collapse and the people providing the analysis, basically defining the cause of death, HAVE NO PLANS, concealing treason is your intention. 

The Twin towers had a concrete tubular rectangular core.  NOT the core FEMA presented as existing with this grossly inadequate diagram constituting the ONLY official depiction of the Tin Towers core structure.


The WTC 2 core on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Considering you are supporting that the agency charged with analyzing collapse, NIST (disclaimer) never had building plans, a fact which mass murders use to conduct war when collapse was assumed.
> The Constitution compromised by the patriot act, homeland security created on the premise of an analysis of building collapse and the people providing the analysis, basically defining the cause of death, HAVE NO PLANS, concealing treason is your intention.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular rectangular core.  NOT the core FEMA presented as existing with this grossly inadequate diagram constituting the ONLY official depiction of the Tin Towers core structure.



robertson, the structural engineer of the buildings, has the plans and his agency cooperated with the NIST. 

your entire claim is nothing but an absurd delusion. 

the rest of your post is just incoherent babble....


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey rat, While I agree with the rest of your post debunking agent chrissy once again, I do take exception to the statement about welding rebar.
> I have designed building structures with butt welded rebar specified. However, this practice is generally only used for horizontal structures, not verticle structures such as the invisicrete walls agent chrissy insists were present in the wtc.
> I have seen rebar welded in bridge decks, high rise decks and the base of dams.
> 
> I know of no reason to lock up 3" rebar. You can get it fabricated, it is not a nominal size. It would be too heavy to "carry off".
> 
> The rebar as he describes would not offer any vertical support. What he IS describing is the method used to butt weld the large steel box columns using full penetration welds. The 'core' of both WTC 1 and 2 were built using large box columns that were butt welded in place as the construction progressed.
> 
> The security he describes is laughable.
> 
> 
> good luck rat inthe hat, you need it with agent chrissy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info regarding welding in those fields. We don't do any of those, so I was not familiar with them. We mostly roads, parking lots & foundations.
> 
> All low security fields, so we don't hire security to guard our rebar.
> 
> I am looking for info on high tensile steel super invisicrete. I could probably make a fortune using it for warehouse foundations. Perhaps Chrissy could turn me on to a source, so I could hire a few more employees and help turn the economy around.
Click to expand...


I too would like to get in on the ground floor of the "invisacrete" market.
I am well versed in creating mix designs for concrete and asphalt. I am sure there is a learning curve to create a mix design for "invisacrete, but am also certain that I could get past the learning curve.

I wonder how one determines if "invisacrete" has received a good finish or even if it has completely filled the forms.

How does one determine if "invisicrete" is honeycombed, and how does one go about patching it?


As an aside, does anyone else notice that NONE of the other twoofers have come into agent chrissy's threads and made any posts lately?

I take that as a sign that agent chrissy is too far out in left field even for the other twoofers.


----------



## Christophera

Text assertions of steel core columns do not make them appear as does concrete in photos of the Twins on 9-11.  The east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.



Another image taken from a helicopter at the same instant of the same piece of triangular shaped concrete toppling into the empty core area.

Invisisteel cannot be photographed, maybe you can make a text picture like this to show steel core columns on 9-11.


See? You, as agents of treason can draw pictures with text of steel core columns!  A new tool of deception for you!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Text assertions of steel core columns do not make them appear as does concrete in photos of the Twins on 9-11.  The east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another image taken from a helicopter at the same instant of the same piece of triangular shaped concrete toppling into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invisisteel cannot be photographed, maybe you can make a text picture like this to show steel core columns on 9-11.
> 
> 
> || || ||
> || || ||
> 
> See? You, as agents of treason can draw pictures with text of steel core columns!  A new tool of deception for you!



maybe you can show us some pictures of the concrete core. there is no concrete core in you pictures. you have debris, smoke and STEEL CORE COLUMNS in your pics!!


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Christophera

Yea, concrete debris toppling into the core just like I said.

Perhaps a few seconds later the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yea, concrete debris toppling into the core just like I said.
> 
> Perhaps a few seconds later the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.



the picture you just posted shows the STEEL CORE!!! 

there is no concrete core in that picture.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa:

Claiming that when we all see nothing but steel we are actually looking at concrete only re-establishes that you make statements devoid of truth.

It's kind of amazing.

You post an image (endlessly, in fact) clearly showing steel and ONLY showing steel, but you falsely claim that it is concrete   then you act _outwaged_ when nobody else "buys" your claim that you have posted an image of concrete.  

You truly are in need of psychiatric help.

Have you ever turned down psychiatric help if it's been offered to you?


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Christophera

lilybily said:
			
		

> CriscoFEARa:
> 
> Claiming that when we all see nothing but steel we are actually looking at concrete only re-establishes that you make statements devoid of truth.




As usual the opposite of what agents of treason say is true.

*Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6*





Then of course the engineer of records for the Twin Towers identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001 in a Newsweek article.

Another engineer provising an early safety report to FEMA identifies a concrete core.  The individual is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
(see chapter 2.1)​
Which explains why we see this as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






It looks exactly like a concrete tubular core should under such conditions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CriscoFEARa:
> 
> Claiming that when we all see nothing but steel we are actually looking at concrete only re-establishes that you make statements devoid of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the opposite of what agents of treason say is true.
> 
> *Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6*
> 
> 
> Then of course the engineer of records for the Twin Towers identifies a concrete core on  in a Newsweek article.
> 
> Another engineer provising an early safety report to FEMA identifies a concrete core.  The individual is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.
> 
> 
> (see chapter 2.1)​
> Which explains why we see this as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks exactly like a concrete tubular core should under such conditions.
Click to expand...

you are so full of shit your eyes must be brown


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> lilybily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CriscoFEARa:
> 
> Claiming that when we all see nothing but steel we are actually looking at concrete only re-establishes that you make statements devoid of truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual the opposite of what agents of treason say is true.
> 
> *Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course the engineer of records for the Twin Towers identifies a concrete core on September 13, 2001 in a Newsweek article.
> 
> Another engineer provising an early safety report to FEMA identifies a concrete core.  The individual is certified in 12 states as a structural engineer.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> (see chapter 2.1)​
> Which explains why we see this as the core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks exactly like a concrete tubular core should under such conditions.
Click to expand...


all that crap has been debunked already.


----------



## Christophera

That cannot be so because it is completely consistent and you have produced no independently verified evidence such as you are looking at.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That cannot be so because it is completely consistent and you have produced no independently verified evidence such as you are looking at.


you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Christophera

Again, you are looking at the evidence, so the problem is yours.  You have produced no verified evidence.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Again, you are looking at the evidence, so the problem is yours.  You have produced no verified evidence.



Agent CriscoFEARa:

The problem is that when YOU look at the evidence you are NOT looking at the evidence which everyone else clearly sees.  The problem is entirely yours.

You have never produced verified evidence.

You repeatedly quote a news account which was erroneous, ignoring the fact that it was denied by the very person who was supposedly "quoted."

You repeatedly post images of steel, and nothing but steel, and try to convince other people that the image depicts concrete.  The only available inferences are that you are a rabid liar or clinically insane.

I don't much care which it is.  You have less than no credibility for good reason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Again, you are looking at the evidence, so the problem is yours.  You have produced no verified evidence.



bullshit.

thats just a flat out LIE.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are looking at the evidence, so the problem is yours.  You have produced no verified evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent CriscoFEARa:
> 
> The problem is that when YOU look at the evidence you are NOT looking at the evidence which everyone else clearly sees.  The problem is entirely yours.
> 
> You have never produced verified evidence.
> 
> You repeatedly quote a news account which was erroneous, ignoring the fact that it was denied by the very person who was supposedly "quoted."
> 
> You repeatedly post images of steel, and nothing but steel, and try to convince other people that the image depicts concrete.  The only available inferences are that *you are a rabid liar or clinically insane.*
> 
> I don't much care which it is.  You have less than no credibility for good reason.
Click to expand...

or both


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Again, you are looking at the evidence, so the problem is yours.  You have produced no verified evidence.


the evidence you use is outdated, and in most cases completely WRONG
you show photos of steel and call it concrete
you lie about what was said by Mr RObertson, you use an image of an old dictionary that never made the claim you say it does and you still havent paid your fucking child support


----------



## Christophera

It was a 1992 encyclopedia, Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6







Your cognitive distortions make the psyops act obvious agent.  Generalizations, minimizations and emotional reasoning.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It was a 1992 encyclopedia, Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> 
> 
> Your cognitive distortions make the psyops act obvious agent.  Generalizations, minimizations and emotional reasoning.


and no where does it say the WTC had a concrete core, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

"steel and concrete, hull and core".

Did you realize you were pretending to be a dipshit?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> "steel and concrete, hull and core".
> 
> Did you realize you were pretending to be a dipshit?



pretending to be? Surely you realise he established that he IS one ages ago?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> "steel and concrete, hull and core".
> 
> Did you realize you were pretending to be a dipshit?


the WTC was only used as an EXAMPLE of a SKYSCRAPER in that, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> "steel and concrete, hull and core".
> 
> Did you realize you were pretending to be a dipshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretending to be? Surely you realise he established that he IS one ages ago?
Click to expand...

so, licking christoFEARa;'s ass now too?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> "steel and concrete, hull and core".
> 
> Did you realize you were pretending to be a dipshit?



we've been over this already. its already been debunked.

the article says skyscrapers SUCH AS the world trade center have steel and concrete hull and core.

its using the WTC as an example of a modern skyscraper, you fucking moron. the WTC has a STEEL CORE. the article is correct. 

YOUR INTERPRETATION OF IT IS NOT!!


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:
			
		

> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "steel and concrete, hull and core".
> 
> Did you realize you were pretending to be a dipshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretending to be? Surely you realise he established that he IS one ages ago?
Click to expand...


I can't give an agent of treason that status.  It's too heinous, .  .  . what they are doing.


----------



## Christophera

The article actually shows you how it is to be interpreted, ""steel and concrete, hull-and-core."  Steel hull, concrete core.






You have to be pretending to be a dipshit.  I'm correct.  The evidence is in.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The article actually shows you how it is to be interpreted, ""steel and concrete, hull-and-core."  Steel hull, concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be pretending to be a dipshit.  I'm correct.  The evidence is in.



once again, your interpretation is WRONG.

the WTC had a steel core. we have pictures. talk all you want. here's the steel core: 

























these people all clearly say STEEL CORE.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The article actually shows you how it is to be interpreted, ""steel and concrete, hull-and-core."  Steel hull, concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be pretending to be a dipshit.  I'm correct.  The evidence is in.


funny how that is no longer how it is defined by Oxford
so, i guess Oxford is part of your nefarious group too


----------



## Christophera

Selected fiz spam shows two misrepresentations.  Showing only the columns surrounding the core and stating it is the core.

Two, showing elevator guide rail support steel and calling it "core columns".  That IS the FEMA deception. 



http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Selected fiz spam shows two misrepresentations.  Showing only the columns surrounding the core and stating it is the core.
> 
> Two, showing elevator guide rail support steel and calling it "core columns".  That IS the FEMA deception.
> 
> * * * * [bullshit links snipped] * * * *



CriscoFEARa has yet to demonstrate (and he never will, because he can't and he can't because he's flatly wrong) that what he claims to have been elevator guide rails were any such thing.

And, of course, CriscoFEARa still has never shown any actual evidence that the core was constructed using concrete.

Agent CriscoFEARa, for a guy who spends so much time on imbecile Troofer conspiracy bullshit, you are singularly limp in ever coming up with any credible evidence.  If you'd stop wasting your time on such bullshit, maybe you could land a job in the exciting food service industry to earn SOME money to support your own flesh and blood, you unmanly fucking piece of useless shit.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Selected fiz spam shows two misrepresentations.  Showing only the columns surrounding the core and stating it is the core.
> 
> Two, showing elevator guide rail support steel and calling it "core columns".  That IS the FEMA deception.



there are no columns surrounding the core. please show documentation that the core was surrounded by columns.

there was no such thing as elevator guide rail support steel. please show documentation of the claims you fabricate, Mr. Liar.


----------



## Christophera

This image shows the columns that surrounded the core.  The core is the concrete behind the box columns,






You have not yet produced a link to someone who states they can get the official plans.

You have not yet recognized that 6,000 photo files were taken from NYC offices.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This image shows the columns that surrounded the core.  The core is the concrete behind the box columns,



no jackass. thats the two center rows of the STEEL CORE. as proven here.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-315.html#post2121754

and here.
The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research

where is your documentation that the core is behind those box columns? 
this is just more of your stupid bullshit that you simply make up as you go along!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This image shows the columns that surrounded the core.  The core is the concrete behind the box columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not yet produced a link to someone who states they can get the official plans.
> 
> You have not yet recognized that 6,000 photo files were taken from NYC offices.


wrong again, dipshit
those are part of the STEEL CORE


----------



## Christophera

Since you can produce no image of those supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, and all the images show an empty core, or one surrounded with concrete and its reinforcing elements.


----------



## Christophera

You are most certainly lying.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you can produce no image of those supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11, and all the images show an empty core, or one surrounded with concrete and its reinforcing elements.



there's steel core columns in the core area in the picture you just posted and i quoted. 

the core area isnt empty. you just posted a picture showing it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are most certainly lying.


coming from the massive liar you are, you have no one that will believe you
you post images of steel and call it concrete


----------



## Christophera

Is that why FEMA provides this as the ONLY official depiction of the towers showing the core?







And this is seen for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Is that why FEMA provides this as the ONLY official depiction of the towers showing the core?
> 
> 
> 
> And this is seen for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11?


you post this enough that everyone knows you dont know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Is that why FEMA provides this as the ONLY official depiction of the towers showing the core?



and what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Christophera

This proves you are pretending that there should be steel core columns.






Because if you were not pretending you would have posted a link to the official plans.  For that very reason, of course the reverse of what agents say is most often true.

Whereas I post this.






And I say it is concrete, then produce a long string of verifications.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.

*Therefore, because you lie I tell the truth far more than you lie.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This proves you are pretending that there should be steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you were not pretending you would have posted a link to the official plans.  For that very reason, of course the reverse of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Whereas I post this.
> 
> 
> 
> And I say it is concrete, then produce a long string of verifications.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


*Therefore, because you lie I tell the truth far more than you lie.*


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> This proves you are pretending that there should be steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you were not pretending you would have posted a link to the official plans.  For that very reason, of course the reverse of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Whereas I post this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I say it is concrete, then produce a long string of verifications.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> *Therefore, because you lie I tell the truth far more than you lie.*



It borders on ironic, therefore, that CriscoFEARa's post is a lie.

The reality is that CriscoFEARa doesn't tell the truth -- pretty much at all.

In fact, it is sadly apparent that CriscoFEARa is incapable of being honest.


----------



## Christophera

The pitiful parroting of agents simply demonstrates how their false grouping is relied on more than any fact.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This proves you are pretending that there should be steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you were not pretending you would have posted a link to the official plans.  For that very reason, of course the reverse of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Whereas I post this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I say it is concrete, then produce a long string of verifications.   Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> *Therefore, because you lie I tell the truth far more than you lie.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It borders on ironic, therefore, that CriscoFEARa's post is a lie.
> 
> The reality is that CriscoFEARa doesn't tell the truth -- pretty much at all.
> 
> In fact, it is sadly apparent that CriscoFEARa is incapable of being honest.
Click to expand...


The truth is usually the opposite of what the agents and perps say.

A credo agent chrissy lives by.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This proves you are pretending that there should be steel core columns.



there actually were steel core columns. we arent pretending.


----------



## Christophera

When you use text to try and prove that it looks like you are pretending.  I would suggest using evidence like I do.  I say concrete core, I show concrete core.






Then I refer to an independent, knowledgable authority for their identification of a concrete core.

L.E. Robertson in Newsweek


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When you use text to try and prove that it looks like you are pretending.  I would suggest using evidence like I do.  I say concrete core, I show concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I refer to an independent, knowledgable authority for their identification of a concrete core.
> 
> L.E. Robertson in Newsweek



its obvious that your concrete core IS MADE OUT OF STEEL once you show something other than a silhouette covered in smoke, you lying sack of shit!!






WHERE IS YOUR CONCRETE CORE?!!!


----------



## Christophera

Very clearly we see a concrete wall toppling from vertical into the core area.






A global encylopedia, an authority on facts of all types, identifies a concrete core.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Very clearly we see a concrete wall toppling from vertical into the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> A global encylopedia, an authority on facts of all types, identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


no, you do not see a concrete wall
that is a FLOOR you lying piece of shit deadbeat


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> When you use text to try and prove that it looks like you are pretending.  I would suggest using evidence like I do.  I say concrete core, I show concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I refer to an independent, knowledgable authority for their identification of a concrete core.
> 
> L.E. Robertson in Newsweek


that is NOT proof its concrete you fucking MORON
and Mr Robertson NEVER said what you are claiming
you are a fucking LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Very clearly we see a concrete wall toppling from vertical into the core area.



says who?


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Very clearly we see a concrete wall toppling from vertical into the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A global encylopedia, an authority on facts of all types, identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992




Not very clearly.  Not clearly.  Not at all.

CriscoFEARa making a statement is presumptive evidence of its falsity.

That image shows no such thing, in reality.

Reality.

Nice place.

You should visit someday, Crisco.


----------



## Christophera

Says Robertson to the reporter who consolidated his words into the story here in Newsweek.

Says August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
 at chapter 2.1 of his safetly report for FEMA in Noveber of 2001.

Then this image showing a segment of the north side WTC 1 core base wall proves a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Says Robertson to the reporter who consolidated his words into the story here in Newsweek.



BULLSHIT!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

You will be aware that August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.

When he creates a saftey report for FEMA in conditions like 9-11, he is going to be ABSOLUTELY sure of the structural statements he makes.

So despite that fact that he provides a very brief description of the Towers, the fundaments of it are as good as gold.  He is literally the ONLY individual involved that has the engineering degrees to cover the concrete in every way IF he we called to do so.  Even Robertson does not.  He did not design the concrete core, he did not even concieve of it.  He managed the engineering of all the surroundings and the contents.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You will be aware that August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.
> 
> When he creates a saftey report for FEMA in conditions like 9-11, he is going to be ABSOLUTELY sure of the structural statements he makes.
> 
> So despite that fact that he provides a very brief description of the Towers, the fundaments of it are as good as gold.  He is literally the ONLY individual involved that has the engineering degrees to cover the concrete in every way IF he we called to do so.  Even Robertson does not.  He did not design the concrete core, he did not even concieve of it.  He managed the engineering of all the surroundings and the contents.



and he looked at you picture and said its concrete?

BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Says Robertson to the reporter who consolidated his words into the story here in Newsweek.
> 
> Says August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> at chapter 2.1 of his safetly report for FEMA in Noveber of 2001.
> 
> Then this image showing a segment of the north side WTC 1 core base wall proves a concrete core.


no concrete in that photo, no matter how much YOU want to believe there is
you remain a delusional dipshit

and robertson NEVER said that and when asked about it he said so
and Domel was WRONG


----------



## Christophera

The evidence says your text is wrong.







_ Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The evidence says your text is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



you are completely insane.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The evidence says your text is wrong.
> 
> _._


your "evidence" is actually your delusional BULLSHIT

dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence says your text is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> _ http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are completely insane.
Click to expand...

that he is
completely and totally


----------



## Christophera

The criminals and their supporters are constantly saying that so their behaviors have context.

But the fact is that one of the worlds leading universities identifies a concrete core.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

So does the engineer of record.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The criminals and their supporters are constantly saying that so their behaviors have context.
> 
> But the fact is that one of the worlds leading universities identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> So does the engineer of record.




And the Oxford book has an error in it.  So what?  It is not self-autheticating.  It's probably written on some government documents somewhere that you are a man.  We know that's not true.

And Domel is wrong.

Repeating your previously refuted bullshit adds no value to your absurd arguments.


----------



## Christophera

So does another structural engineer certified in 12 states.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

No image from 9-11 shows steel core columns in the core area.  Many show concrete walls surrounding the core.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> So does another structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> No image from 9-11 shows steel core columns in the core area.  Many show concrete walls surrounding the core.




Not one image of a concrete core has ever been posted.

MANY MANY MANY images of the actual STEEL core have been.

There's a reason for that.

The core was steel, not concrete.

Straightforward simple facts lead to straightforward simple and accurate conclusions.  

This is why retarded liars like you are always wrong, you unmanly piece of shit.


----------



## Christophera

The column in the background is the spire.  It is one of 24 that surrounded the concrete core and were fastened to it.  Here they are silhouetted against the concrete core wall.






Here the "interior box columns" part of the inner wall of the exterior framed steel, form the spire.  Left of it is the concrete core wall.






The spire is of that row of columns supporting the inner wall.






This shows the spire as the interior box column outside the corner of the core.


----------



## Christophera

Something in the way lilybily cusses reminds me of this infiltrator.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The criminals and their supporters are constantly saying that so their behaviors have context.
> 
> But the fact is that one of the worlds leading universities identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.
> 
> So does the engineer of record.



delusional ranting.

got anything else?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The column in the background is the spire.  It is one of 24 that surrounded the concrete core and were fastened to it.  Here they are silhouetted against the concrete core wall.



where is your documentation to support this?
where is your documentation that a concrete core was surrounded by steel columns.

you have none. you made it up.

here is proof that you are talking out of your ass. the spire is the center two rows of columns of the STEEL CORE. you dont have a fucking clue what you are talking about. you simply make shit up.




http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-315.html#post2121754

The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Something in the way lilybily cusses reminds me of this infiltrator.



Thanks!

I realize that an asshole scumbag anti-American piece of shit like you, Crisco, would consider that a dis.

But since I *very* much admire the service Vice President Cheney provided to our Republic during his tenure as V.P., I deem it a compliment.


----------



## Christophera

So now we know just how against the Constitution you are agent.

The fact is GWB put him in charge of FEMA weeks after gwb was selected.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> So now we know just how against the Constitution you are agent.
> 
> The fact is GWB put him in charge of FEMA weeks after gwb was selected.



Wrong agent liar.

Unlike you, I support the Constitution and this Republic.

President Bush was not "selected," either, asshole.  He was Elected.  Only idiot douche bags with no regard for truth use that stale lie of yours, fuckface.

And, President Bush did not ever put Vice President Cheney in charge of FEMA, either, you fully dishonest ignorant idiot.  

In short, pussy, you are 0-for-three in that one post.

Your abysmal level of honesty and intelligence is so low that you are like a reference point by which lying and idiocy can be compared.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So now we know just how against the Constitution you are agent.
> 
> The fact is GWB put him in charge of FEMA weeks after gwb was selected.



gago ka


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know just how against the Constitution you are agent.
> 
> The fact is GWB put him in charge of FEMA weeks after gwb was selected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gago ka
Click to expand...

i figured he was just another bush hater


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> You will be aware that August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.
> 
> *When he creates a saftey report for FEMA in conditions like 9-11, he is going to be ABSOLUTELY sure of the structural statements he makes*.
> 
> So despite that fact that he provides a very brief description of the Towers, the fundaments of it are as good as gold. He is literally the ONLY individual involved that has the engineering degrees to cover the concrete in every way IF he we called to do so. Even Robertson does not. He did not design the concrete core, he did not even concieve of it. He managed the engineering of all the surroundings and the contents.



I added the bold just in case anyone missed it. This twerp expects this to be some kind of substantiation of the truth uttered by Domel (in error).

Hmm let's see Chris .. you use Fema photos .. you use a Fema contractor and yet you make claims that Fema cannot be trusted .. remember Chrissy Poos .. in your other thread about Fema deceiving a nation..about the true nature of the WTC Core Structure.

You trust Domel huh .. you trust Fema pictures .. but at the same time you don't.. I don't often use bad language Chris .. but your argument is a sack load of snake turds .. 

.. basket case I reckon. Tried basket making yet Chris ??

Stann << (agent)


----------



## Christophera

Text assertions are vacuaous in the environment of hard evidence that is corroborated and consistent with photos from 9-11 and GZ.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Text assertions are vacuaous in the environment of hard evidence that is corroborated and consistent with photos from 9-11 and GZ.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/


why do you keep using proven lies?
oh, thats right, you are a fucking moronic LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Text assertions are vacuaous in the environment of hard evidence that is corroborated and consistent with photos from 9-11 and GZ.



holy fuck, what irony!!

this guy cant show on construction image, cant show one building plan and cant show one image from ground zero.....

and cant even keep his story from changing when proven wrong time and time again!!!


----------



## Christophera

For example.  The GZ evidence for a concrete core is massive.







And it also proves silerteins "leaked" scanned blueprints do not represent what was on the ground.  Above where the blank concrete face with the hallways IS, below we see in the silverstein plans of the 3rd floor core plan, used by r. gage without question, an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet







The deception is over.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> For example.  The GZ evidence for a concrete core is massive.
> 
> 
> 
> And it also proves silerteins "leaked" scanned blueprints do not represent what was on the ground.  Above where the blank concrete face with the hallways IS, below we see in the silverstein plans of the 3rd floor core plan, used by r. gage without question, an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deception is over.


REALLY?!?!?!

Massive????

thats why the photo you use doesnt show ANY concrete at all, but it DOES show steel core columns


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> For example.  The GZ evidence for a concrete core is massive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it also proves silerteins "leaked" scanned blueprints do not represent what was on the ground.  Above where the blank concrete face with the hallways IS, below we see in the silverstein plans of the 3rd floor core plan, used by r. gage without question, an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deception is over.



you are a lying piece of shit. the blueprints you show have the edge cut off.... and what we see in the picture above is THE CORNER OF THE CORE not the fucking middle!!

you got caught making shit up and lying AGAIN!!!!!

here are the actual leaked blueprints of the ENTIRE third floor core. notice the steam shaft you claim should be in the photo is FOUR COLUMNS FROM THE CORNER!!! they dont exist in this picture. they have collapsed completely.


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example.  The GZ evidence for a concrete core is massive.
> 
> And it also proves silerteins "leaked" scanned blueprints do not represent what was on the ground.  Above where the blank concrete face with the hallways IS, below we see in the silverstein plans of the 3rd floor core plan, used by r. gage without question, an air shaft, a steam shaft and a janitors closet
> 
> The deception is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a lying piece of shit. the blueprints you show have the edge cut off.... and what we see in the picture above is THE CORNER OF THE CORE not the fucking middle!!
> 
> you got caught making shit up and lying AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> here are the actual leaked blueprints of the ENTIRE third floor core. notice the steam shaft you claim should be in the photo is FOUR COLUMNS FROM THE CORNER!!! they dont exist in this picture. they have collapsed completely.
Click to expand...


The third floor was it ? Actually the plan shows the third floor core area but unfortunately Chris's (FEMA) pic is not of the third floor level at all .. another bowel evacuation from his enemas .. !

Stann


----------



## Christophera

I count 4 columns from the corner in the GZ image.






Meaning my cropped plan, enlarged so it can be read is exactly what we should be looking at.  The obsolete plans DO NOT represent the structure as it existed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I count 4 columns from the corner in the GZ image.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning my cropped plan, enlarged so it can be read is exactly what we should be looking at.  The obsolete plans DO NOT represent the structure as it existed.


proving once again what a dipshit you are
the part of the structure still standing in that photo is NOT the area you are talking about on the plan


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I count 4 columns from the corner in the GZ image.




yeah? no shit... of course you would. you see concrete walls where they dont exist why not just add a few extra steel columns. 

your words are worthless, oh chosen one.


----------



## Christophera

This other angle shows where the corner column would be making 4.






The concrete core is the only core that can be shown with evidence from 9-11.  All of the construction photos were taken by gulinai in violations of law.  Empowering the FEMA deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This other angle shows where the corner column would be making 4.
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be shown with evidence from 9-11.  All of the construction photos were taken by gulinai in violations of law.  Empowering the FEMA deception.


still no concrete in that photo


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This other angle shows where the corner column would be making 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be shown with evidence from 9-11.  All of the construction photos were taken by gulinai in violations of law.  Empowering the FEMA deception.



more delusional bullshit 

a few posts ago you said I COUNT FOUR COLUMNS!!!!!

now you admit you lied and there isnt four and make up some bullshit about a corner column. you are so full of shit your ears are trying to escape before your head explodes.

hey chris WHERE'S YOU FUCKING CONCRETE CORE?
got any pictures yet? all you keep showing is dust, shadows and smoke. WHERE'S THE ACTUAL FUCKING CONCRETE?


----------



## Christophera

The agent refuses to use the logic of using the spacing of columns and location of perpendicular wall lines to know a corner location.

Or to acknowledge the corner had a column just like the obsolete plans show.

The core columns did not exist, but the 24 massive box columns surrounding the concrete core DID exist.


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The core columns did not exist, but the 24 massive box columns surrounding the concrete core DID exist.



where is your documentation to support this claim that there was a concrete core surrounded by 24 box columns?


----------



## Christophera

Count the columns surrounding the core in your construction photos.  That part is accurate but the vertical steel in the core is represented as core columns.  It is not.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.

End view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall with the spire, an interior box column, outside the core wall.






The floor beams show the steel structure to be part of the exeterior steel exoskeleton.






The interior box columns silhouetted against the concrete core wall behind it.






The spire superimposed.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/superimp.spire.wtc1.jpg[/img

[img]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg

A globally published magazine has the engineer of record in Newsweek   provides information describing a concrete core.

A globally recognized university identifies a concrete core.

Oxford University

Another structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.  (See chapter 2.1)

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## Fizz

thanks for posting pics proving the WTC has a STEEL CORE!!!

(what a maroooooon!!)


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Count the columns surrounding the core in your construction photos.  That part is accurate but the vertical steel in the core is represented as core columns.  It is not.  It is elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> End view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall with the spire, an interior box column, outside the core wall.



hey look, steel core


> The floor beams show the steel structure to be part of the exeterior steel exoskeleton.


hey look again, more steel core


> The interior box columns silhouetted against the concrete core wall behind it.


well well, yet again, MORE steel core


> The spire superimposed.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/superimp.spire.wtc1.jpg[/img
> 
> [IMG]http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg


once more, dipshit posts proof of a steel core


> A globally published magazine has the engineer of record in Newsweek   provides information describing a concrete core.
> 
> A globally recognized university identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford University
> 
> Another structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.  (See chapter 2.1)
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


and yet more delusional bullshit claiming something was said that never was


----------



## Christophera

When you refused to recognize that the ex mayor violated the NYS Freedom of Information Laws, your complicity with the concealment of mass murder became obvious.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> When you refused to recognize that the ex mayor violated the NYS Freedom of Information Laws, your complicity with the concealment of mass murder became obvious.


its refused because he didnt violate the law, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When you refused to recognize that the ex mayor violated the NYS Freedom of Information Laws, your complicity with the concealment of mass murder became obvious.



no laws were violated. this has been debunked already.


----------



## Christophera

This letter is about the violation of laws.  Because of complicity in high places this violation of law was allowed which disables the truth movement.

NYCLU:

*NYCLU's letter to Robert Freeman, Executive Director, New York State Department of State, Committee on Open Government

    Re: Advisory Opinion concerning a Contract between the City of New York and the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc.

Dear Mr. Freeman:

Pursuant to section 89(1)(b)(ii) of the New York Public Officers Law, we seek an advisory opinion from the Committee on Open Government on the following issues.

We request the Committee to review the attached contract, dated December 24, 2001, between the City of New York and the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc. (the &#8220;Contract&#8221. Pursuant to the terms of the Contract, all of the records of the Giuliani mayoralty were transferred out of the direct custody and control of the New York City Department of Records and Information Services and the Municipal Archives (&#8220;DORIS&#8221 to a private warehouse facility storage space controlled by the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc.

We request that you issue an advisory opinion as to whether the procedural and substantive provisions set forth in the Contract violate New York State&#8217;s Freedom of Information Law.

In addition to the more obvious provisions of the Contract, such as that set forth in Article I(M), which purports to authorize Mr. Giuliani to claim unilaterally a &#8220;personal interest or right&#8221; in a document and to thereby withhold disclosure of the document, we also request that you consider whether the actions of DORIS in transmitting the records of the Giuliani mayoralty to custody of the Giuliani Center without the compilation of a more detailed list than that appended to the Contract as Attachment A constitutes a violation of section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law.

The facts, as we understand them, surrounding the execution of the Contract and the subsequent transfer of the records of the Giuliani mayoralty are as follows. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to comprise some 2000 boxes and include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract. In addition, the records include those of his chief of staff and every deputy mayor, together with their chiefs of staff. Finally, gifts such as plaques, awards, personalized clothing, and other items presented to the mayor and deputy mayors, as well as World Trade Center-related materials are alleged to be included as part of the records. All of these items were reported to have been delivered from the control of the City to a warehouse storage facility in Long Island City at the end of December 2001. We are unaware that DORIS has compiled a more detailed list of the records transferred than that appended to the Contract as Attachment A.

We thank the Committee for its prompt attention to our request. Should you have any questions with reference to our request, please feel free to contact us.

Very truly yours,

Donna Lieberman    Arthur Eisenberg    Beth Haroules*


----------



## Fizz

we've been over this already. everything was microfilmed by a private comapny because new york city was YEARS behind in being able to do it. The Giuliani Archive - Letter - NYTimes.com

everything was returned to the city. no laws were broken. you are insane.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This letter is about the violation of laws.  Because of complicity in high places this violation of law was allowed which disables the truth movement.
> 
> NYCLU:


then how come the NYCLU no longer has this one their OWN site?
if it is still a valid complaint
and, their complaint does not make it a violation of the law


----------



## Christophera

The WTC documents were not copied and returned.

THe NYCLU only took the matter off their website after about 5 years.

What you really mean, acting in service to treason, is,

*Why is this still a free country?  Why is the Constitution still being discussed?  Us agents don't have any evidence for steel core columns, so why is the FEMA deception still an issue after 9 years when guilini too the WTC documents?*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The WTC documents were not copied and returned.



proof please.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC documents were not copied and returned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.
Click to expand...

actually, you would need to prove they were
but you already DID


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The WTC documents were not copied and returned.
> 
> THe NYCLU only took the matter off their website after about 5 years.
> 
> What you really mean, acting in service to treason, is,
> 
> *Why is this still a free country?  Why is the Constitution still being discussed?  Us agents don't have any evidence for steel core columns, so why is the FEMA deception still an issue after 9 years when guilini too the WTC documents?*


and why do you suppose the NYCLU took it off their site 5 years ago?


----------



## Christophera

Why do you eat breakfast?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why do you eat breakfast?


sometimes, i dont


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Why do you eat breakfast?



because, unlike yourself, my ears dont get in the way of my chewing.


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA deception has people working at wtc7.net and with gage referring to the altered plans from silverstein.

 A verifiable Connection

Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets  American Everyman

So many "loose changes" came together for me by reading that page.

Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts and more.

Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by Robertson to present the Tower concept to Minoru Yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed Robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the Twins.
Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.

This is a screen shot from a .TIFF filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file I downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.

http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg

I used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.

The faked WTC 1 plans
The faked WTC 1 plans


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The FEMA deception has people working at wtc7.net and with gage referring to the altered plans from silverstein.
> 
> A verifiable Connection
> 
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets  American Everyman
> 
> So many "loose changes" came together for me by reading that page.
> 
> Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts and more.
> 
> Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by Robertson to present the Tower concept to Minoru Yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed Robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the Twins.
> Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.
> 
> This is a screen shot from a .TIFF filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file I downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> I used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.
> 
> The faked WTC 1 plans
> The faked WTC 1 plans



more delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera

As if one pixel wide spaces and lines were possible from a scan of a pencil drawing at the scale of what the revision table is.







The plans being used by the truth movement are obsolete and do not repreesnt what was built (silverstein plans shown inaccurate).


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As if one pixel wide spaces and lines were possible from a scan of a pencil drawing at the scale of what the revision table is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plans being used by the truth movement are obsolete and do not repreesnt what was built (silverstein plans shown inaccurate).



nobody gives a fuck about your stupid revision table claim. 

find ANY building plans that show a concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Your refusal to recognize a violation of law enabling misprision of felony and treason marks you as an agent of the infiltrators.

The ex mayor  took all of the WTC documents and there is absolutely no proof to your fellow agents claim that the WTC documents were returned.

You are a member of a false social group working to conceal treason.

This boy is not going to be happy with you and your infiltrating masters when he figures out why he grew up without a father.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As if one pixel wide spaces and lines were possible from a scan of a pencil drawing at the scale of what the revision table is.
> 
> 
> 
> The plans being used by the truth movement are obsolete and do not repreesnt what was built (silverstein plans shown inaccurate).


and anyone with a functioning brain can see that none of those lines are single pixel wide
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your refusal to recognize a violation of law enabling misprision of felony and treason marks you as an agent of the infiltrators.
> 
> The ex mayor  took all of the WTC documents and there is absolutely no proof to your fellow agents claim that the WTC documents were returned.
> 
> You are a member of a false social group working to conceal treason.
> 
> This boy is not going to be happy with you and your infiltrating masters when he figures out why he grew up without a father.



you're fucking out of your mind.

explain to us again how you are the "chosen one" to lead us all out of hypnosis. that should be good for a few laughs too.


----------



## Christophera

Oh, perhaps that one has a one pixel space rather than a line.  Even more unlikely.  Try here.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Oh, perhaps that one has a one pixel space rather than a line.  Even more unlikely.  Try here.



nobody gives a shit. it doesnt mean a fucking thing other than a bad scan.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Oh, perhaps that one has a one pixel space rather than a line.  Even more unlikely.  Try here.


and every photo you post shows you dont know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## Christophera

Since niether of you can state where official plans are, no not LERA, then your efforts are to support the FEMA deception, meaning that keeping the secret of the methods of mass murder is a priority.


----------



## DiveCon

uh, dipshit, LERA IS where the plans would be


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since niether of you can state where official plans are, no not LERA, then your efforts are to support the FEMA deception, meaning that keeping the secret of the methods of mass murder is a priority.



 jesus christ you are a moron.....

you really do say some ridiculous shit. 

please tell me where fenway park is except boston.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since niether of you can state where official plans are, no not LERA, then your efforts are to support the FEMA deception, meaning that keeping the secret of the methods of mass murder is a priority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus christ you are a moron.....
> 
> you really do say some ridiculous shit.
> 
> please tell me where fenway park is except boston.
Click to expand...

since everything you say is a opposite of the truth then fenway park cant be in boston
LOL


----------



## Christophera

You are the only one that has ever said that LERA could provide plans.  The site has no link.  You lie.

The only plans are the faked ones from silverstein.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are the only one that has ever said that LERA could provide plans.  The site has no link.  You lie.
> 
> The only plans are the faked ones from silverstein.


the site has CONTACT INFO, dipshit
contact them for your copy


btw, you WILL have to PAY for it as that is their intellectual property and they don't give it away for FREE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are the only one that has ever said that LERA could provide plans.  The site has no link.  You lie.
> 
> The only plans are the faked ones from silverstein.



LIAR.

once again you pull shit out of your ass and simply make shit up. you are one of the biggest liars i have ever come across.

*"After the collapse of the towers, LERA possessed the only surviving blueprints of the complex."
*Powered by Google Docs


----------



## Christophera

Cute combo.

A liar with a link that lies.  

Never heard of those people.

You cannot reasonably explain why the public has no official plans.  There is only one explanation.


----------



## Gamolon

Which tower lobby is shown in the very beginning of the following footage from 0:00 to 0:05?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMpyEEunm_s]YouTube - WTC Interior and Elevator footage[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Why haven't you posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area?

Here is the concrete core of WTC 2.







The video shows "2" at 10 seconds.  Since there are elevator doors at the lobby, it must be WTC 2 because WTC 1 did not have elevator doors opening on the lobby.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The video shows "2" at 10 seconds.  Since there are elevator doors at the lobby, it must be WTC 2 because WTC 1 did not have elevator doors opening on the lobby.



Wrong dumbass! If you were looking out the windows of WTC2 with the core to your left you would see the St. Nicholas Church. We see a footbridge crossing the street from right to left.

The only way to see a footbridge going in that direction and orientation was to be looking out the lobby windows of WTC1.

Owned once again.


----------



## Gamolon

Here is what you saw out of the lobby windows of WTC2. St. Nicholas Church. 

No footbridge. What a moron.


----------



## Christophera

Of course video fakery is more difficult than your photoshopping, but that still doesn't explain why you have not faked the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Your video is fake.

The Twins had a concrete tubular core.  This is the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core area.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Want to know how else you can tell which tower photos were taken in when the core is situated on the left? Look at the fourth column from the right corner below the mezzanine. See the large black sign? The sign existed in that location in WTC1. See the St. Nicholas Church? It was WTC2. See the footbridge with the sign on the fourth column? That was WTC1.

It all matches jackass.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Cute combo.
> 
> A liar with a link that lies.
> 
> Never heard of those people.
> 
> You cannot reasonably explain why the public has no official plans.  There is only one explanation.



i dont care if you never heard of those people. you are insignificant and so is your opinions.

the nyclu shit was debunked already.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Of course video fakery is more difficult than your photoshopping, but that still doesn't explain why you have not faked the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Your video is fake.



Nope. Not faked. That's what you saw out of the windows of WTC1's lobby. The footbridge. 

Find me a photo looking out of WTC1's lobby with the core on the left that shows otherwise.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Of course video fakery is more difficult than your photoshopping, but that still doesn't explain why you have not faked the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Your video is fake.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete tubular core.  This is the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core area.



his video isnt fake. your concrete core video is fake!!!

(oh wait. you dont have any video of a concrete core. nevermind.)


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Of course video fakery is more difficult than your photoshopping, but that still doesn't explain why you have not faked the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Your video is fake.



Tell you what. Find me a photo that you think is looking out of WTC1's lobby windows, looking west, with the core on the left.

Here's where you prove me wrong (if you can). Let's go chickenshit.


----------



## Christophera

Don't tell me anything you want to agent.  I shall show you the core of WTC 2 standing at 1/2 height with ALL of the steel gone.







If you want to tell me something, tell me why that photo bears no resemblence to the FEMA diagram of the core.






And drywall fastened to the supposed steel core columns is not logical because such would not survive the crash of thousands of tons of steel wreckage from above.


----------



## Christophera

Don't tell me anything you want to agent.  I shall show you the core of WTC 2 standing at 1/2 height with ALL of the steel gone.






If you want to tell me something, tell me why that photo bears no resemblence to the FEMA diagram of the core.


----------



## Fizz

typical bullshit from the lying deadbeat scumbag.

whenever one of his stupid claims is proven wrong yet again. instead of actually answering what he has been confronted with he changes subjects to one of his other ridiculous claims that has also already been proven wrong.

the circle of LIES continues......


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Don't tell me anything you want to agent.  I shall show you the core of WTC 2 standing at 1/2 height with ALL of the steel gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to tell me something, tell me why that photo bears no resemblence to the FEMA diagram of the core.



That's what I thought. Nothing but yellow running down your back.

Friggin' coward.

Just goes to show you that my photos AREN'T photoshopped as that's exactly what you SHOULD see. Footbridge out the WTC1 windows and the church out of WTC2's windows.

You've been owned weasel.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you want to tell me something, tell me why that photo bears no resemblence to the FEMA diagram of the core.



because the fema diagram doesnt show the gypsum.


----------



## Christophera

Of course the agents have catalogued all of the images of the WTC and know that there are no WTC 1 lobby images, or they've been removed.

The fact is that they are supporting secret methods of mass murder used in treason.

If the supposed steel core columns existed with their supposed interconnections, that are defined or not defined a number of ways, and somehow stood for 30 years without diagonals, or did have diagonals that somehow avoided the elevator doors and hall doors on very floor, then *there would logically be an image from 9-11 showing the steel core columns*

However, the 9-11 images only show an empty core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Of course the agents have catalogued all of the images of the WTC and know that there are no WTC 1 lobby images, or they've been removed.



RIIGGGHHHTTTTT!!!!

What a dipshit!!!


----------



## Christophera

You hate it when your conspiracy to misinform is exposed.

I noticed back at BFN, where you photoshopping started, 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2061163-post4124.html

That all of the images of the WTC 1 lobby, even video were missing.  I'm not even wasting my time now that I know the extent of the conspiracy.

I have images of the core on 9-11 and they can ONLY be concrete.  You and your lie are screwed.






WTC 1 had black granite paneling between the interior box columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You hate it when your conspiracy to misinform is exposed.
> 
> I noticed back at BFN, where you photoshopping started,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That all of the images of the WTC 1 lobby, even video were missing.  I'm not even wasting my time now that I know the extent of the conspiracy.
> 
> I have images of the core on 9-11 and they can ONLY be concrete.  You and your lie are screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> WTC 1 had black granite paneling between the interior box columns.


except he isnt photoshoping, you fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You hate it when your conspiracy to misinform is exposed.



once again......

there is no conspiracy. its you saying really fucking stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hate it when your conspiracy to misinform is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again......
> 
> there is no conspiracy. its you saying really fucking stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.
Click to expand...

HE is the only one seeking to misinform


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Don't tell me anything you want to agent.  I shall show you the core of WTC 2 standing at 1/2 height with ALL of the steel gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing to state that ALL of the steel is gone in this photo? Yes or no?


----------



## Christophera

All the steel is gone and the one taken just before it from the other side still has the interior box columns that surrounded the core with its floor beams that match those below the spire on WTC 1.

In that other image you cannot see the top so cannot tell it is not hollow.  It surrounds the concrete walls that in turn surround the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All the steel is gone and the one taken just before it from the other side still has the interior box columns that surrounded the core with its floor beams that match those below the spire on WTC 1.
> 
> In that other image you cannot see the top so cannot tell it is not hollow.  It surrounds the concrete walls that in turn surround the concrete core.


still proving you are a fucking dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All the steel is gone and the one taken just before it from the other side still has the interior box columns that surrounded the core with its floor beams that match those below the spire on WTC 1.
> 
> In that other image you cannot see the top so cannot tell it is not hollow.  It surrounds the concrete walls that in turn surround the concrete core.



no such thing as "interior box columns".

its something you just made up. there are the perimeter wall columns and the steel core. thats it.


----------



## Christophera

Except for the supposed core columns are "invisisteel", or never seen, while concrete IS SEEN.

And the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton is seen here, but no steel core columns in the core area.

those are interio box columns.  As usual, the opposite of what agents say is more often true.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Except for the supposed core columns are "invisisteel", or never seen, while concrete IS SEEN.
> 
> And the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton is seen here, but no steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> those are interio box columns.  As usual, the opposite of what agents say is more often true.


only if YOU are the agent
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Except for the supposed core columns are "invisisteel", or never seen, while concrete IS SEEN.
> 
> And the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton is seen here, but no steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> those are interio box columns.  As usual, the opposite of what agents say is more often true.



nobody sees a concrete core in any of your pictures except you, scumbag. 

there is no such thing as "interior box columns". there are the the perimeter columns and the core.


----------



## Christophera

The agents cannot show core columns and expect people to believe that Newsweek cannot get the structure identified frundamentally correctly that supposedly collapsed killing 3,000 people.

Everyone realizes that the agents falsely assembled cannot show an image of the supposed steel core columns as the buildings are coming apart for cameras, but what can only be concrete is seen.


----------



## Christophera

Your false peer groups psyops of agents is obvious as you fail to recognize substancial evidence over and over.  Faling to recognize violations of laws related to subverting the Constitution positions you in acts of treason.  

Some pages back you failed to recognize the obvious differences of images you've been looking at for months.  You have no evidence and obviously are lying over and over in support of something hideous to percieve.


----------



## Christophera

Perhaps you are in the wrong thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-66.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your false peer groups psyops of agents is obvious as you fail to recognize substancial evidence over and over.  Faling to recognize violations of laws related to subverting the Constitution positions you in acts of treason.
> 
> Some pages back you failed to recognize the obvious differences of images you've been looking at for months.  You have no evidence and obviously are lying over and over in support of something hideous to percieve.



all your bullshit has already been debunked. got anything new you want to make up? its getting kinda boring answering the same shit already proven wrong over and over again.


----------



## Fizz

find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
find any documentation to your claim of "elevator guide rail support" that you pulled out of your ass?
find any documentation to support your claim that the cores were radically different?
find any pictures of the concrete core getting constructed?
find any building plans for a concrete core?






























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME















you are officially DEBUNKED for about the millionth time.


----------



## Christophera

BWahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaa,

You article is from 1964, before the towers were built.  It was not until 1965 that the concrete core was shown to be the only core that could resist torsion and sway having the footprint and 4 parallel faces as they did.

The WTC 2 concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It was not until 1965 that the concrete core was shown to be the only core that could resist torsion and sway having the footprint and 4 parallel faces as they did.



another lie made up by a compulsive liar.

proof please.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your false peer groups psyops of agents is obvious as you fail to recognize substancial evidence over and over.  Faling to recognize violations of laws related to subverting the Constitution positions you in acts of treason.
> 
> Some pages back you failed to recognize the obvious differences of images you've been looking at for months.  You have no evidence and obviously are lying over and over in support of something hideous to percieve.


there are no "agents" on this forum, dipshit
just normal people that can see past your bullshit and know you are a pathological liar


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> BWahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaa,
> 
> You article is from 1964, before the towers were built.  It was not until 1965 that the concrete core was shown to be the only core that could resist torsion and sway having the footprint and 4 parallel faces as they did.
> 
> The WTC 2 concrete core.


more BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

As usual, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.  How else would this be possible?

*Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As usual, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.  How else would this be possible?
> 
> *<bullshit removed>.*


you remain a delusional fucktard


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> *All the steel is gone* and the one taken just before it from the other side still has the interior box columns that surrounded the core with its floor beams that match those below the spire on WTC 1.
> 
> In that other image you cannot see the top so cannot tell it is not hollow.  It surrounds the concrete walls that in turn surround the concrete core.



So you're saying that the DOD supplied & guarded high tensile strength butt-welded 3" rebar has somehow been sucked out of your Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core?

And another thing. All of the photos & videos from the WTC towers show a wide open core area, with pillars surrounding wide corridors to the elevators, and glass walls for the shops. If we follow your assumption for just one moment a massive concrete core rose to the top of the towers, what supported it from the ground level to the first office floor above the lobby?? The columns shown in the photos would not be sufficient to support the weight of that much concrete, invisible or not.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All the steel is gone* and the one taken just before it from the other side still has the interior box columns that surrounded the core with its floor beams that match those below the spire on WTC 1.
> 
> In that other image you cannot see the top so cannot tell it is not hollow.  It surrounds the concrete walls that in turn surround the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the DOD supplied & guarded high tensile strength butt-welded 3" rebar has somehow been sucked out of your Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core?
> 
> And another thing. All of the photos & videos from the WTC towers show a wide open core area, with pillars surrounding wide corridors to the elevators, and glass walls for the shops. If we follow your assumption for just one moment a massive concrete core rose to the top of the towers, what supported it from the ground level to the first office floor above the lobby?? The columns shown in the photos would not be sufficient to support the weight of that much concrete, invisible or not.
Click to expand...

i still dont get where he gets this 3" DOD rebar from


totally fucking delusional, thats what he is


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> As usual, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.  How else would this be possible?
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*



Does your repeated posting of debunked bullshit give you comfort in your lonely nights?


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, the opposite of what agents say is closer to the truth.  How else would this be possible?
> 
> *<bullshit deleted>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your repeated posting of debunked bullshit give you comfort in your lonely nights?
Click to expand...

thats why i remove it when i quote him


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All the steel is gone* and the one taken just before it from the other side still has the interior box columns that surrounded the core with its floor beams that match those below the spire on WTC 1.
> 
> In that other image you cannot see the top so cannot tell it is not hollow.  It surrounds the concrete walls that in turn surround the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the DOD supplied & guarded high tensile strength butt-welded 3" rebar has somehow been sucked out of your Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core?
> 
> And another thing. All of the photos & videos from the WTC towers show a wide open core area, with pillars surrounding wide corridors to the elevators, and glass walls for the shops. If we follow your assumption for just one moment a massive concrete core rose to the top of the towers, what supported it from the ground level to the first office floor above the lobby?? The columns shown in the photos would not be sufficient to support the weight of that much concrete, invisible or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i still dont get where he gets this 3" DOD rebar from
> 
> 
> totally fucking delusional, thats what he is
Click to expand...


In Chrissy's world, the Dept. of Defense maintains a warehouse of project ready specialty building materials, and the manpower to guard them on site under lock and key until your overqualified journeymen need them.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the DOD supplied & guarded high tensile strength butt-welded 3" rebar has somehow been sucked out of your Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core?
> 
> And another thing. All of the photos & videos from the WTC towers show a wide open core area, with pillars surrounding wide corridors to the elevators, and glass walls for the shops. If we follow your assumption for just one moment a massive concrete core rose to the top of the towers, what supported it from the ground level to the first office floor above the lobby?? The columns shown in the photos would not be sufficient to support the weight of that much concrete, invisible or not.
> 
> 
> 
> i still dont get where he gets this 3" DOD rebar from
> 
> 
> totally fucking delusional, thats what he is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Chrissy's world, the Dept. of Defense maintains a warehouse of project ready specialty building materials, and the manpower to guard them on site under lock and key until your overqualified journeymen need them.
Click to expand...

i've been around steel rolling mills, my dad worked for one
and i've never seen 3" rebar
let alone DOD rebar
of ANY size


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does your repeated posting of debunked bullshit give you comfort in your lonely nights?


he thinks if you click your heels together and keep repeating the same bullshit over and over it might eventually come true.....

there's no place like home....


there's no place like home....

there's no place like home........

(waiting for someone to drop a house on him)

there's no place like home.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey, where did Tard-El go? I'd like to know how to support a concrete core on top of open space & glass. I have this amazing concept for a 50 story office building on top of a car dealership, and need to know how to hold that much weight over the display floor.

I guess maybe Goof-El shot him into space again.


----------



## Christophera

ratty said:
			
		

> So you're saying that the DOD supplied & guarded high tensile strength butt-welded 3" rebar has somehow been sucked out of your Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core?



The opposite of what agents say is more often the truth.

The concrete was removed from the 3" high tensile steel custom made at a DOD steel mill.



			
				ratty said:
			
		

> And another thing. All of the photos & videos from the WTC towers show a wide open core area, with pillars surrounding wide corridors to the elevators, and glass walls for the shops. If we follow your assumption for just one moment a massive concrete core rose to the top of the towers, what supported it from the ground level to the first office floor above the lobby?? The columns shown in the photos would not be sufficient to support the weight of that much concrete, invisible or not.



It supported itself and up to 50% of the towers weight as the  perimeter foundation and steel settled.

Here is the WTC 2 concrete core.

Here is the massive core base wall of WTC 1 at ground zero.


----------



## Christophera




----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 3" high tensile steel custom made at a DOD steel mill.



proof please.


----------



## Christophera

This photo cannot be created any other way.

The perps, of course, will not let you acknowledge ANY proof of the concrete core so I would expect your logic to be disabled to observing a simple fact.  Only high tensile steel rebar can stand, and be shown as we see.

Only the DOD could/would produce that size, which is 50% larger than any commercially available. rebar.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


>



12 feet? what the fuck happened to 17 feet?!!!!!

HAHahahahahahahaha!!!!

your caught making shit up again!! 

fucking deadbeat lying scumbag.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing. All of the photos & videos from the WTC towers show a wide open core area, with pillars surrounding wide corridors to the elevators, and glass walls for the shops. If we follow your assumption for just one moment a massive concrete core rose to the top of the towers, what supported it from the ground level to the first office floor above the lobby?? The columns shown in the photos would not be sufficient to support the weight of that much concrete, invisible or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It supported itself and up to 50% of the towers weight as the  perimeter foundation and steel settled.
Click to expand...


You missed the question, Tard-El. Numerous pictures & videos (hey, that makes me a witness, doesn't it?) show a wide open lobby area with no sign of a concrete core. Where the core would be in your delusional mind is filled with glass wall shopping areas and open corridors to the elevator banks. Your imaginary 12 (or 17, take your pick) foot thick core could not possibly have started until the first office floor above the lobby. What held that much weight between the ground level & the first floor, more of your Invisicrete (_accept no substitutes_)?

By the way, quit changing my quotes by modifying my username.


----------



## Christophera

I haven't changed your quotes, your name is too long.  Yo ureal name is probably someting like "Ed" but you are too much of a coward to use it.

Watching a 2 hour video with 20 years experience welding in construction and 10 with a civil engineering firm (at that time, 1990) THEN corroborating that with 9-11 pictures as well as what remains of construciton photos (the cherry picked photo FEMA used to deceive) tests verifies my witnessing the construction through a video.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I haven't changed your quotes, your name is too long.  Yo ureal name is probably someting like "Ed" but you are too much of a coward to use it.
> 
> Watching a 2 hour video with 20 years experience welding in construction and 10 with a civil engineering firm (at that time, 1990) THEN corroborating that with 9-11 pictures as well as what remains of construciton photos (the cherry picked photo FEMA used to deceive) tests verifies my witnessing the construction through a video.



My name is too long?

Well, let's see...Rat in the Hat=11 characters, Christophera=12 characters. Fits right in with the rest of your bullshit facts. 

And there's no way you have 20 years experience welding. You look at photos of steel, and see concrete. In 30 years in the construction business, I've never met a concrete welder. Not one. EVER.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 feet? what the fuck happened to 17 feet?!!!!!
> 
> HAHahahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> your caught making shit up again!!
> 
> fucking deadbeat lying scumbag.
Click to expand...

he has changed his story so many times


----------



## Christophera

A few people have figured out the concrete core and uploaded my video.

YouTube - 91177info's Channel


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> A few people have figured out the concrete core and uploaded my video.


yeah, some more delusional dipshits like you


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> A few people have figured out the concrete core and uploaded my video.
> 
> YouTube - 91177info's Channel



are you saying that the reason the concrete core went from 17 feet thick to 12 feet thick was because 5 feet of concrete was sent to somebody else so they can make a video?

is guliuani hiding the 5 feet of concrete while the courts protect their hiding?

did somebody blink at  the 17 foot concrete core and make it 12 feet?

did the perps conceal the extra 5 feet of concrete when they were concealing the secret methods of mass murder?

did they extra 5 feet of concrete fall off a truck and break the $65 fuse in your car?

was the $30,000 in child support you owe hidden in that extra 5 feet of concrete?


----------



## Liability

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't changed your quotes, your name is too long.  Yo ureal name is probably someting like "Ed" but you are too much of a coward to use it.
> 
> Watching a 2 hour video with 20 years experience welding in construction and 10 with a civil engineering firm (at that time, 1990) THEN corroborating that with 9-11 pictures as well as what remains of construciton photos (the cherry picked photo FEMA used to deceive) tests verifies my witnessing the construction through a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is too long?
> 
> Well, let's see...Rat in the Hat=11 characters, Christophera=12 characters. Fits right in with the rest of your bullshit facts.
> 
> And there's no way you have 20 years experience welding. You look at photos of steel, and see concrete. In 30 years in the construction business, I've never met a concrete welder. Not one. EVER.
Click to expand...




Q:  How do you "weld" concrete?

A:  Not very well.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't changed your quotes, your name is too long.  Yo ureal name is probably someting like "Ed" but you are too much of a coward to use it.
> 
> Watching a 2 hour video with 20 years experience welding in construction and 10 with a civil engineering firm (at that time, 1990) THEN corroborating that with 9-11 pictures as well as what remains of construciton photos (the cherry picked photo FEMA used to deceive) tests verifies my witnessing the construction through a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is too long?
> 
> Well, let's see...Rat in the Hat=11 characters, Christophera=12 characters. Fits right in with the rest of your bullshit facts.
> 
> And there's no way you have 20 years experience welding. You look at photos of steel, and see concrete. In 30 years in the construction business, I've never met a concrete welder. Not one. EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q:  How do you "weld" concrete?
> 
> A:  Not very well.
Click to expand...


Since we have no information on 'invisacete', we don't know if that can be welded or not.


----------



## Liability

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My name is too long?
> 
> Well, let's see...Rat in the Hat=11 characters, Christophera=12 characters. Fits right in with the rest of your bullshit facts.
> 
> And there's no way you have 20 years experience welding. You look at photos of steel, and see concrete. In 30 years in the construction business, I've never met a concrete welder. Not one. EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q:  How do you "weld" concrete?
> 
> A:  Not very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we have no information on 'invisacete', we don't know if that can be welded or not.
Click to expand...


True.  Plus spot-welding on Invisicrete has to be a royal bitch when you can't even see the spot you're trying to weld (or even if it needs to get welded).

Welder 1:  "Can you see that crack in the "Invisicrete?"

Welder 2:  "Fuck no.  I can't even see the "Invisicrete."


----------



## Christophera

The false social group of agents have no evidence of the steel core columns so attempt to use their "peer group" to pretend that the concrete is invisible.  In fact, the steel that was not in the core is what is invisible.

The core area is completely empty.  The fine, slightly arched vertical elements are far too small to be structural steel.  They are the huge 3" rebar of the core walls after the concrete was removed by detonations.  To the right the core is empty.






What was in the core was "elevator guide rail support steel".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The false social group of agents have no evidence of the steel core columns so attempt to use their "peer group" to pretend that the concrete is invisible.  In fact, the steel that was not in the core is what is invisible.
> 
> The core area is completely empty.  The fine, slightly arched vertical elements are far too small to be structural steel.  They are the huge 3" rebar of the core walls after the concrete was removed by detonations.  To the right the core is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> What was in the core was "elevator guide rail support steel".


you dont even know what it is in the pics you post
what you call "rebar" in that top pic
you called interior steel columns in another
you prove what a fucking moron you are with every post


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> The false social group of agents have no evidence of the steel core columns so attempt to use their "peer group" to pretend that the concrete is invisible.  In fact, the steel that was not in the core is what is invisible.
> 
> The core area is completely empty.  The fine, slightly arched vertical elements are far too small to be structural steel.  They are the huge 3" rebar of the core walls after the concrete was removed by detonations.  To the right the core is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was in the core was "elevator guide rail support steel".



*The Disinformation Agent, ChristoFEARa, having no valid or credible evidence to utilize, resorts to the plodding technique of endlessly looping his previously refuted dishonest contentions (complete with images that fail totally to support the nonsense he spews).*

Since your nonsense, Agent Cristo*FEAR*a, you unmanly, child-support-evading, dishonest, scumbag, pussy has always failed to persuade and has always gotten roundly and soundly refuted, it is irrational of you to keep posting it.  

It has never "worked" before.  It never will.

You are nothing but a scumbag liar.  It shows.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The false social group of agents have no evidence of the steel core columns so attempt to use their "peer group" to pretend that the concrete is invisible.  In fact, the steel that was not in the core is what is invisible.
> 
> The core area is completely empty.  The fine, slightly arched vertical elements are far too small to be structural steel.  They are the huge 3" rebar of the core walls after the concrete was removed by detonations.  To the right the core is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was in the core was "elevator guide rail support steel".



all this shit has been debunked already.


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators would like people to think that, but it is not true.  And to prove it, you cannot link to an image here or anywhere else that shows the supposed steel core columns in the core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators would like people to think that, but it is not true.  And to prove it, you cannot link to an image here or anywhere else that shows the supposed steel core columns in the core area.



here ya go. the center two rows of the STEEL CORE in the core area on 9/11.

consider your repeated claim of not being able to show steel core columns debunked for the zillionth time. even you show steel core columns!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The infiltrating perpetrators would like people to think that, but it is not true.  And to prove it, you cannot link to an image here or anywhere else that shows the supposed steel core columns in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go. the center two rows of the STEEL CORE in the core area on 9/11.
> 
> consider your repeated claim of not being able to show steel core columns debunked for the zillionth time. even you show steel core columns!!
Click to expand...

one has to wonder if he has a clue how fucking stupid he looks when he posts photos showing steel core columns and then claims none have been shown


----------



## Christophera

Those columns surround the core, they are not in the core.






Agents support the FEMA deception with their misrepresentations.

In this image, AFTER the steel columns surrounding the core have fallen, there is nothing but vertical elements too small to be anything but rebar.


----------



## slackjawed

For being a supposed 'genius', Stephen Hawking is sounding a lot like agent chrissy on this one;

Don&rsquo;t talk to aliens, warns Stephen Hawking - Times Online

"Hawking&#8217;s logic on aliens is, for him, unusually simple. The universe, he points out, has 100 billion galaxies, each containing hundreds of millions of stars. In such a big place, Earth is unlikely to be the only planet where life has evolved.

&#8220;To my mathematical brain, the numbers alone make thinking about aliens perfectly rational,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The real challenge is to work out what aliens might actually be like.&#8221;"


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Those columns surround the core, they are not in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this image, AFTER the steel columns surrounding the core have fallen, there is nothing but vertical elements too small to be anything but rebar.


hey dipshit, both those photos are of the EXACT SAME THING
only from different angles


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> A few people have figured out the concrete core and uploaded my video.
> 
> YouTube - 91177info's Channel



I watched your 2 part homage to stupidity, and came up with a few questions for you Chrissy.

1) How could they have implanted "hermetically sealed digital detonators" in the sixties when electronic sequential blasting was not introduced until the 1973 Kentucky Blasters Conference, and electronic delay detonators were not invented until the late '80's??

2) How did they prevent the moisture in the concrete from destroying the plastic explosive coating on the re-bar?? How did they keep it from being peeled off and puddling at the bottom during the pour??

3) You show 4 angles of the spire in your fantasy film. Why do you call it "heavy structural steel" & "interior box columns" in 3 of the angles, and "re-bar" for the 4th angle?? It's the same spire, how could it change??

4) Your dementoid video is dated in 2007. In the video, you give the size of the re-bar as "6 inch". On this board in 2010, you give the re-bar size as "3 inch". Has the re-bar been going to Jenny Craig for the last 3 years?? If we wait a couple more years, will you be claiming it was a svelte 2 inches??


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Those columns surround the core, they are not in the core.



bullshit. what do you have to back up a claim of a concrete core surrounded by massive box columns?

NOTHING!!!!!! 

its something you simply made up when you were shown the actual steel core when you started your concrete core hoax.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> 4) Your dementoid video is dated in 2007. In the video, you give the size of the re-bar as "6 inch". On this board in 2010, you give the re-bar size as "3 inch". Has the re-bar been going to Jenny Craig for the last 3 years?? If we wait a couple more years, will you be claiming it was a svelte 2 inches??



he's just talking out his ass and making shit up as he goes along.

before the core was 17 feet thick.

now its 12 feet.

he's nuts......


----------



## Christophera

There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.

Considering you cannot come up with the official plans or even recognize that the ex mayor took them, a violation of NYS freedom of information laws, what size cell would you prefer traitor?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.
> 
> Considering you cannot come up with the official plans or even recognize that the ex mayor took them, a violation of NYS freedom of information laws, what size cell would you prefer traitor?


you've seen the official plans, dipshit
you just refuse to admit it because they dont show your invisicrete


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.
> 
> Considering you cannot come up with the official plans or even recognize that the ex mayor took them, a violation of NYS freedom of information laws, what size cell would you prefer traitor?



You are not only retarded, but a deliberate liar.

The former Mayor did obtain his Administration records under an agreement worked out WITH the city.  How that even _could_ constitute a violation of the FOIL Law is unexplained, imbecile.   

Further, all the records have been returned, as you know or should know, but liars like you ignore any aspect of truth that interferes with your treasonous agenda, DOD Agent CriscoFEARa.

All Troofers are by nature insidious loathsome liars.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.
> 
> Considering you cannot come up with the official plans or even recognize that the ex mayor took them, a violation of NYS freedom of information laws, what size cell would you prefer traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only retarded, but a deliberate liar.
> 
> The former Mayor did obtain his Administration records under an agreement worked out WITH the city.  How that even _could_ constitute a violation of the FOIL Law is unexplained, imbecile.
> 
> Further, all the records have been returned, as you know or should know, but liars like you ignore any aspect of truth that interferes with your treasonous agenda, DOD Agent CriscoFEARa.
> 
> All Troofers are by nature insidious loathsome liars.
Click to expand...

as long as DOD = Dipshit On DIsplay


----------



## Christophera

As you cannot show WHERE the official plans are, your statement is a lie.  If this is not true, a link from the traitors will be forthcoming.

The only plans I've ever heard of are the obsolete plans that are digitally altered scans from silverstein.  The revision table was added, and in that process of trying to make the cells different accomodateing 200 + sheets, an "anomalie" aoccured.  Not an artifact which is random, but what was supposed to be the initials of the individual revising the sheet.






See the original.
http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As you cannot show WHERE the official plans are, your statement is a lie.  If this is not true, a link from the traitors will be forthcoming.
> 
> The only plans I've ever heard of are the obsolete plans that are digitally altered scans from silverstein.  The revision table was added, and in that process of trying to make the cells different accomodateing 200 + sheets, an "anomalie" aoccured.  Not an artifact which is random, but what was supposed to be the initials of the individual revising the sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> See the original.
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png


those ARE the plans, dipshit


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.
> 
> Considering you cannot come up with the official plans or even recognize that the ex mayor took them, a violation of NYS freedom of information laws, what size cell would you prefer traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only retarded, but a deliberate liar.
> 
> The former Mayor did obtain his Administration records under an agreement worked out WITH the city.  How that even _could_ constitute a violation of the FOIL Law is unexplained, imbecile.
> 
> Further, all the records have been returned, as you know or should know, but liars like you ignore any aspect of truth that interferes with your treasonous agenda, DOD Agent CriscoFEARa.
> 
> All Troofers are by nature insidious loathsome liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as long as DOD = Dipshit On DIsplay
Click to expand...



That works, too.  Bonus points for accuracy.

But I had the *D*EPARTMENT *o*f *D*ISINFORMATION in mind for Agent CriscoFEARa.


----------



## Christophera

Agents of treason can only try to misrepresent both construction photos and 9-11 images as showing what they do not.  The WTC 2 core does not show steel core columns.






The construction photos do not show steel core columns.  They identify elevator guide rail support steel by showing a method of joining sections of steel that is too weak for "core columns.  Butt plats make easy alignment for guide rail supports, but only a deep fillet weld will work for a "core column".






Deep fillet welding makes nearly a perfect 100% steel finish piece.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents of treason can only try to misrepresent both construction photos and 9-11 images as showing what they do not.  The WTC 2 core does not show steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> The construction photos do not show steel core columns.  They identify elevator guide rail support steel by showing a method of joining sections of steel that is too weak for "core columns.  Butt plats make easy alignment for guide rail supports, but only a deep fillet weld will work for a "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> Deep fillet welding makes nearly a perfect 100% steel finish piece.


i see steel core columns again


----------



## Christophera

You see vertical steel that IS NOT LOAD BEARING.

It is too weak with butt plates joining it together.


----------



## slackjawed

A little something I found about agent chrissy and his crew;

Brendon O'Connell: Analysis of a so-called "Truth Teller"







"So who are the paid shills who manipulate O'Connell and Kerr? Likely suspects include Michael Fugazi Stewart and the American poster Quasimodo, both long-time working partners of Kerr, and Eric "Murdoch" Hufschmid who is known to have been in email correspondence with O'Connell and Kerr for years. Quasimodo  has Photoshopping (propaganda) skills, and was caught peddling the CIA's "no planes" disinformation and recognized as a shill by astute posters as early as September 2006 . *Michael Fugazi Stewart has video editing skills, and tried to sell the Christopher A. "Christophera" Brown &#8220;WTC concrete core&#8221; hoax  at WakeUpFromYourSlumber.Com in the summer of 2007*. Yet this disinformation is all that Stewart and Quasimodo have to say on 9/11, the crime of the century. We hear not a peep from Stewart and Quasimodo about unexploded nano-thermite, or the reams of evidence implicating the Mossad and Israel."


Go to the link and see for yourself. This guy brendon o'connel has said he 'works' for agent chrissy to promote his "concrete core hoax". He also openly claims to be a marijuana grower but says his drug of choice is methamphetamine.



More actual proof that agent chrissy isn't the amusing little delusional retard I first thought, but an actual agent of deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You see vertical steel that IS NOT LOAD BEARING.
> 
> It is too weak with butt plates joining it together.


no shit

the CORE WASNT LOAD BEARING
the vertical load was on the perimeter steel


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> See the original.
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-159_1.png


and this matters why? because the scan is bad in one little section it means that THE ENTIRE PLANS ARE FORGED?

holy fuck... talk about a wild leap in logic!!!

(psssssst. nobody gives a fuck about a little box being scanned incorrectly, the shit from the paper below bleeding through or anything else that may have caused it).


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You see vertical steel that IS NOT LOAD BEARING.
> 
> It is too weak with butt plates joining it together.



something else you made up....

got anything to back up that claim or you just want to admit you are lying now and save yourself some embarrassment?


----------



## slackjawed

Another link to agent chrissy's actions.
"Poseidon's Propaganda Pulverised" - Debunked

from the link;
"Michael "Pom in Oz" Stewart, who promotes disinformation such as "Nina = Gina" and Christopher "Christophera" A. Brown's hoax of "WTC had a concrete core""


The site notes that agent chrissy was forced to take his video off you tube, because it was proven to have been "doctored".


----------



## Christophera

slaker is so ignorant that it doesn't realize that my 9-11 video was never on youtube.  Only google.  And it is still there.


Part I
Twin Tower Deception and Demolition I

Part II
Twin Tower Deception and Demolition I


----------



## slackjawed

the links I found speak for themselves.

In order to maintain a profit margin, agent chrissy has to deny all of it.


----------



## Christophera

Accordingly they lie as much as you do in service of secret methods of mass murder while failing to recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans for public buildings.


----------



## Christophera

No profit margin in anything I do, only truth, because it will protect my children.  My site costs over $200 a year, but the truth gets out and it matters.

When I went to get the best protection for them in 1998, the county failed to appear withe evidence that would have proven there were over 1,000 actions missing from the court records of 1876.  All insanity actions.







The arrest and booking records subpoenaed were in the counties possession one year earlier.  The county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness and directed them to give false testimony.

A declaration from the person who informed me of the existence of the arrest and booking records.






The idea of the collusion was to empower secrecy.


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> the links I found speak for themselves.
> 
> In order to maintain a profit margin, agent chrissy has to deny all of it.



like I said.......


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> No profit margin in anything I do, only truth, because it will protect my children.  My site costs over $200 a year, but the truth gets out and it matters.
> 
> When I went to get the best protection for them in 1998, the county failed to appear withe evidence that would have proven there were over 1,000 actions missing from the court records of 1876.  All insanity actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrest and booking records subpoenaed were in the counties possession one year earlier.  The county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness and directed them to give false testimony.
> 
> A declaration from the person who informed me of the existence of the arrest and booking records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of the collusion was to empower secrecy.



You almost seem to be straining to use legal terminology, but what the fuck is an "insanity action?"

Have you not yet figured out that there is no "crime" of "insanity," you ignorant douche bag liar?

Your "subpoena" sought entirely irrelevant shit.  So what?


----------



## slackjawed

Since I am convinced that agent chri$$y is a twoofer for profit, this is how I will refer to him in all future posts.

agent chri$$y


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No profit margin in anything I do, only truth, because it will protect my children.  My site costs over $200 a year, but the truth gets out and it matters.
> 
> When I went to get the best protection for them in 1998, the county failed to appear withe evidence that would have proven there were over 1,000 actions missing from the court records of 1876.  All insanity actions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrest and booking records subpoenaed were in the counties possession one year earlier.  The county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness and directed them to give false testimony.
> 
> A declaration from the person who informed me of the existence of the arrest and booking records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of the collusion was to empower secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You almost seem to be straining to use legal terminology, but what the fuck is an "insanity action?"
> 
> Have you not yet figured out that there is no "crime" of "insanity," you ignorant douche bag liar?
> 
> Your "subpoena" sought entirely irrelevant shit.  So what?
Click to expand...


If insanity were a crime, agent chri$4y would get a thousand years.

Of course, so would Terral,  Curvey and 911insidenutjob would each get 500 years for being accomplices. Octodolt and creativedreams (needs no correction) would get 750 years.



Well I can dream can't I?


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No profit margin in anything I do, only truth, because it will protect my children.  My site costs over $200 a year, but the truth gets out and it matters.
> 
> When I went to get the best protection for them in 1998, the county failed to appear withe evidence that would have proven there were over 1,000 actions missing from the court records of 1876.  All insanity actions.
> 
> 
> 
> The arrest and booking records subpoenaed were in the counties possession one year earlier.  The county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness and directed them to give false testimony.
> 
> A declaration from the person who informed me of the existence of the arrest and booking records.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of the collusion was to empower secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You almost seem to be straining to use legal terminology, but what the fuck is an "insanity action?"
> 
> Have you not yet figured out that there is no "crime" of "insanity," you ignorant douche bag liar?
> 
> Your "subpoena" sought entirely irrelevant shit.  So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If insanity were a crime, agent chri$4y would get a thousand years.
> 
> Of course, so would Terral,  Curvey and 911insidenutjob would each get 500 years for being accomplices. Octodolt and creativedreams *(needs no correction) *would get 750 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can dream can't I?
Click to expand...

yes it does
repetitive-delusions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Accordingly they lie as much as you do in service of secret methods of mass murder while failing to recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans for public buildings.



what the fuck makes you think that *plans for public buildings* were part of the letter you cited?

jesus christ you are a moron. 

another fucking case of a delusional psychotic making shit up.

you really are an ass.


----------



## Christophera

The perps would not want you to relate missing court case files of insanity actions to secrecy, so your pretending that the letter referred to building plans is naturally misleading.

The letter relates to secrecy generally, the missing plans for the twin towers refer specifically to the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No profit margin in anything I do, only truth, because it will protect my children.  My site costs over $200 a year, but the truth gets out and it matters.



you wouldnt know what TRUTH is even if it came along and dangled its balls in your mouth. 

there's no profit margin in anything you do because everything you do is FUCKED UP. you cant do anything well.

jesus, you cant even take care of your OWN CHILDREN!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few people have figured out the concrete core and uploaded my video.
> 
> YouTube - 91177info's Channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched your 2 part homage to stupidity, and came up with a few questions for you Chrissy.
> 
> 1) How could they have implanted "hermetically sealed digital detonators" in the sixties when electronic sequential blasting was not introduced until the 1973 Kentucky Blasters Conference, and electronic delay detonators were not invented until the late '80's??
> 
> 2) How did they prevent the moisture in the concrete from destroying the plastic explosive coating on the re-bar?? How did they keep it from being peeled off and puddling at the bottom during the pour??
> 
> 3) You show 4 angles of the spire in your fantasy film. Why do you call it "heavy structural steel" & "interior box columns" in 3 of the angles, and "re-bar" for the 4th angle?? It's the same spire, how could it change??
> 
> 4) Your dementoid video is dated in 2007. In the video, you give the size of the re-bar as "6 inch". On this board in 2010, you give the re-bar size as "3 inch". Has the re-bar been going to Jenny Craig for the last 3 years?? If we wait a couple more years, will you be claiming it was a svelte 2 inches??
Click to expand...


Hey Chrissy boy, You've had 6 hours, why can't you answer these simple questions about your own video? 

Is it that you know you were full of shit when you made the video, or you just haven't had a chance to run off to the Playhouse of Tarditude to ask the ghost of Goof-El???


----------



## Christophera

I don't answer but you are disqualified as credible when NO INDEPENDENT verifications for your evidence supporting your "so rarely made assertions" .  .  . agent.

You are a null poster.  You can't mean anything here for human society, always less and less meaning found with the infiltration you support.

Evidence trumps your crap and your q's.

The twins had a concrete core just like the engineer of record identified with information to Newsweek.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I don't answer but you are disqualified as credible when NO INDEPENDENT verifications for your evidence supporting your "so rarely made assertions" .  .  . agent.
> 
> You are a null poster.  You can't mean anything here for human society, always less and less meaning found with the infiltration you support.
> 
> Evidence trumps your crap and your q's.
> 
> The twins had a concrete core just like the engineer of record identified with information to Newsweek.



here's evidence for ya!!


































































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

&#8220;A lot of people have told me, &#8216;You should have used more concrete in the structure,&#8217;&#8221; said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME















you are officially DEBUNKED for about the millionth time.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I don't answer but you are disqualified as credible when NO INDEPENDENT verifications for your evidence supporting your "so rarely made assertions" .  .  . agent.
> 
> You are a null poster.  You can't mean anything here for human society, always less and less meaning found with the infiltration you support.
> 
> Evidence trumps your crap and your q's.
> 
> The twins had a concrete core just like the engineer of record identified with information to Newsweek.



You don't answer questions about YOUR own video because I am disqualified??

That's quite a unique way of admitting that you CAN'T answer them. You know you were full of shit when you made that video, and you're pissed that someone caught you out.

Go back to your Playhouse, Tard-El.


----------



## Christophera

Yea, you have no credibility.

You needed to show structure in the core of the Twins on 9-11 that looked like htis.

When you didn't, you showed you are an agent of the infiltrators of the US government and working to protect the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder on 9-11.

You will answer to the future.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You will answer to the future.



And I will if I have to.

You, on the other hand, are unable or afraid to answer a few simple questions about YOUR OWN DAMN VIDEO. You made it, stand behind it. I'd love to be there to see you try to weasel out when YOU have to answer to the future, secret agent Chrissy Tard-El.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yea, you have no credibility.
> 
> You needed to show structure in the core of the Twins on 9-11 that looked like htis.
> 
> 
> 
> When you didn't, you showed you are an agent of the infiltrators of the US government and working to protect the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder on 9-11.
> 
> You will answer to the future.


no, you will
i have nothing to asnwer for
but you sure do lie a lot


----------



## Christophera

For an agent that doesn't know it is an idiot who always states the reverse of the truth that is a compliment.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> For an agent that doesn't know it is an idiot who always states the reverse of the truth that is a compliment.



If it will help, I'll try to find a Kryptonian to English translation program for you. You seem to be having a problem with sentence structure.

Come to think of it, you have problems with any kinds of structures.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> For an agent that doesn't know it is an idiot who always states the reverse of the truth that is a compliment.


yes, because there is you, and everyone else is an agent, right dipshit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> When you didn't, you showed you are an agent of the infiltrators of the US government and working to protect the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder on 9-11.



By the way, in the other thread I admitted I was a DOD agent working on collapsing concrete cores. I do it when I'm not checking mattress tags.

But here's some exciting news for you. The DOD department in charge of re-bar has just developed a new prototype. It is 27 inch thick high tensile strength titanium re-bar. Our crash tests have discovered it totally disintigrates upon impact of a Piper Seneca V loaded with parafin soaked balsa wood.

The next time a building falls, you can blame it on our new re-bar, without having to trouble yourself with inventing Invisicrete (_accept no substitutes_) cores.


----------



## gslack

I was sent here by christophera a few days ago when he was in my thread. He kept saying evidence of concrete cores and kept linking to this thread, so over the last couple days I came here and looked it over when I had free time. I am glad I did, because now I believe christophera is one of those "agents" of disinformation we keep hearing about....

MY god man, I gave you a fully and legitimately referenced and sound series of posts explaining how this myth got started, how it was propagated and why it is so incredibly ignorant and wrong it is beyond all sense. And all you did was repeat I should go hear and look at your evidence....

Well buddy I looked at your evidence and from it I gather a few things.

1. You are willingly spreading BS to an emotional and naive public... I think its intentional and I think its deliberate because you deny factual and irrefutable evidence showing this to be bogus, and  without even blinking you post more of the same garbage as if the refutation of it never happened.

2. You are preying on the fears and concerns of a group of people who out of personal or social concern are legitimately seeking real answers on this. When you post this kind of garbage it discredits legitimate research and those seeking knowledge or with something viable and real to say.

3. You are more concerned with *appearing* right, or smart, or whatever than you are about people, society, or anything so simple and pure as seeking or sharing knowledge or truth. Notice the bolded word? "Appearance", thats what its all about for you here. This evidenced by your denial and disregarding of all explanations which show your theory to be nonsense, without so much as an excuse, apology or even a compromise. No matter the evidence, no matter the undeniable proof to the contrary, you continue on like a true machine.

Those 3 points alone are enough to make some pretty accurate assumptions about you on this. Assumptions regarding your character (or lack there of), your ethics, and morality. The fact you can carry on this crap regardless of how damaging it is to others is beyond me.....

Dude I am not religious by any measure, but in this case all I can say is God help you man....


----------



## stannrodd

gslack said:


> I was sent here by christophera a few days ago when he was in my thread. He kept saying evidence of concrete cores and kept linking to this thread, so over the last couple days I came here and looked it over when I had free time. I am glad I did, because now I believe christophera is one of those "agents" of disinformation we keep hearing about....
> 
> MY god man, I gave you a fully and legitimately referenced and sound series of posts explaining how this myth got started, how it was propagated and why it is so incredibly ignorant and wrong it is beyond all sense. And all you did was repeat I should go hear and look at your evidence....
> 
> Well buddy I looked at your evidence and from it I gather a few things.
> 
> 1. You are willingly spreading BS to an emotional and naive public... I think its intentional and I think its deliberate because you deny factual and irrefutable evidence showing this to be bogus, and  without even blinking you post more of the same garbage as if the refutation of it never happened.
> 
> 2. You are preying on the fears and concerns of a group of people who out of personal or social concern are legitimately seeking real answers on this. When you post this kind of garbage it discredits legitimate research and those seeking knowledge or with something viable and real to say.
> 
> 3. You are more concerned with *appearing* right, or smart, or whatever than you are about people, society, or anything so simple and pure as seeking or sharing knowledge or truth. Notice the bolded word? "Appearance", thats what its all about for you here. This evidenced by your denial and disregarding of all explanations which show your theory to be nonsense, without so much as an excuse, apology or even a compromise. No matter the evidence, no matter the undeniable proof to the contrary, you continue on like a true machine.
> 
> Those 3 points alone are enough to make some pretty accurate assumptions about you on this. Assumptions regarding your character (or lack there of), your ethics, and morality. The fact you can carry on this crap regardless of how damaging it is to others is beyond me.....
> 
> Dude I am not religious by any measure, but in this case all I can say is God help you man....



I doubt the Big Guy in the sky would have any time for such a deceitful, lying scumbag and I use those words with reverence .. 

Stann


----------



## Christophera

slaker, you have no more evidence than any of the other agents.  Your fake social grouping in the psyops is not credible.  This disclosure was because there was something to disclose.  Substance.

Respect for the Constitution and laws made under it is exemplified.  The ability to recognize when they are violated, something you have not done.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The support for secret methods of murder, misprision, felony and treason is sickening.

When I realize you do it knowing thousands of people miss their loved ones as the rest of America slips into economic ruin from the traiterous uses of the military conducting wars I'm sickened.

[ing]http://www.picturedesk.org/pr/jpayne/jpayne-2001Sep22-008-pr.jpg[/img]


----------



## Christophera




----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> .


null post 

using stock photos with no context shows what a scumbag dipshit idiot you are



btw, i looked up idiot for you


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> slaker, you have no more evidence than any of the other agents.  Your fake social grouping in the psyops is not credible.  This disclosure was because there was something to disclose.  Substance.
> 
> Respect for the Constitution and laws made under it is exemplified.  The ability to recognize when they are violated, something you have not done.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The support for secret methods of murder, misprision, felony and treason is sickening.
> 
> When I realize you do it knowing thousands of people miss their loved ones as the rest of America slips into economic ruin from the traiterous uses of the military conducting wars I'm sickened.



you're fucking insane.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slaker, you have no more evidence than any of the other agents.  Your fake social grouping in the psyops is not credible.  This disclosure was because there was something to disclose.  Substance.
> 
> Respect for the Constitution and laws made under it is exemplified.  The ability to recognize when they are violated, something you have not done.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> *The support for secret methods of murder, misprision, felony and treason is sickening.*
> 
> When I realize you do it knowing thousands of people miss their loved ones as the rest of America slips into economic ruin from the traiterous uses of the military conducting wars I'm sickened.
> 
> [ing]http://www.picturedesk.org/pr/jpayne/jpayne-2001Sep22-008-pr.jpg[/img]



I agree with the bold part and find it shocking and disgraceful that agent chri$$y, you filthy traitor, continues to spread the lies of our enemy for profit.

scumbag!


----------



## Christophera

Traitors can prove nothing.  I can prove that I've made no profit from my site.






The site costs me $200+ a year.

Your support of secret methods of mass murder and treason is proven.

The Twin Towers has a concrete core just like Robertsons info to Newsweek said.

This corroborates it.


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> the links I found speak for themselves.
> 
> In order to maintain a profit margin, agent chrissy has to deny all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said.......
Click to expand...


and i say it again!
the more agent chri$$y denies it, the more it becomes apparent that I have successfully exposed agent chri$$y as a twoofer for profit.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> slaker, you have no more evidence than any of the other agents.  Your fake social grouping in the psyops is not credible.  This disclosure was because there was something to disclose.  Substance.
> 
> Respect for the Constitution and laws made under it is exemplified.  The ability to recognize when they are violated, something you have not done.  The ex mayor took the WTC documents.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The support for secret methods of murder, misprision, felony and treason is sickening.
> 
> When I realize you do it knowing thousands of people miss their loved ones as the rest of America slips into economic ruin from the traiterous uses of the military conducting wars I'm sickened.
> 
> [ing]http://www.picturedesk.org/pr/jpayne/jpayne-2001Sep22-008-pr.jpg[/img]



LOL, what am I an agent of? Who do I work for? I do not cite or subscribe an extreme theory or any such nonsense. And moreover I do not agree with the official story nor do I ask others to believe in it.

If I am an agent for some group or theory, I am the worst agent imaginable... I spew no radical theory or concept, and I do not ask people to accept the official story or to take what they tell them as gospel.

The only person doing that is you.... Once more in the interest of truth...

1. the so-called core columns were a framework of steel girders and beams. All interconnected to form what is known as the "core". They are not one solid piece, nor are they "tubes", in the retarded and literal sense you seem to claim.

2. The "tube" theory or claim comes from inaccurate depictions and descriptions given by the media in a rush. The media hurriedly made depictions of long steel cores, and or the lack thereof in the rubble. They based this on the limited and very rushed bits of information they had on the buildings construction. They had people telling them things like "tubular steel framework" and "concrete and steel cores" which although not completely wrong were not entirely accurate either. Concrete and steel from the bedrock to the first basement level would have been accurate. And tubular steel framework in the sense the framework was designed to have the elevator shafts and stairwells work with it and beside/within its structure to help fill the role, would be the more accurate depiction.

3. The "cores" were a framework of inter-connected steel girders and beams. That had the elevator shafts and stairwells built alongside them and within their structures to help with the load bearing duties and free up as much floorspace as possible. The open floor plan the layout was working for would not have been possible without this design.

Here is a mock up I made of a similar type structured core....






The picture is a very simplified conceptual drawing of what the "cores" or core columns are in reality. They are hollow in the sense they are not solid in the core of each squared center section. Some of these similar structures (although perhaps larger ones) would house the elevators, and or stairwells in their center running the length of the buildings as well as perhaps housing tech and maintenance offices, access and maintenance hatches and substations.

These came in a mass of several in the middle portion of the towers. They too were all interconnected at various points and to varying degrees. Each separately would not be able to hold the weight of those above, but taken as a whole they were more than a match for any loads of the floors above. The steel used was largest at the bottom and got smaller as it rose to the top. The reason was the bottom carried the most load, and the load decreased as it rose to the top.

The term "tubular" was accurate in the sense it was not a solid one-piece structure and the center was indeed hollow in a sense (disregarding the elevator shafts and stairwells). However it was factually inaccurate because there was no "tube" each hollowed section served another purpose as a shaft for elevators or various other maintenance related systems, substations and or offices/control centers.

The "tubular steel", "hollow cores", and all other such inaccurate depictions have allowed nonsensical crap like this to fester. Its a steel framework which inside its structure housed the systems and maintenance subsystems within its greater core structure. This took away the classic design problems with floor plan and layout in classic construction and designs. Problems like where to put the elevators and their shafts taking up so much floor space, and stairwells with the same problems were all but eliminated with this design, in regards to floor plan and maximizing available and equal space. 

With the shafts in the center amongst the core structure framework, there was no obstruction on the floor layout. Which meant there was no tenant being slighted on available space, or getting a better or worse positioning to elevator or stairwell access. All were equal and would make the value of them the same. Simply there was no "cheap" floor space or area on a floor, all were equal in regards to access and position.

Now please stop this retarded and ignorant posting of this nonsense....


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Traitors can prove nothing.  I can prove that I've made no profit from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site costs me $200+ a year.
> 
> Your support of secret methods of mass murder and treason is proven.
> 
> The Twin Towers has a concrete core just like Robertsons info to Newsweek said.
> 
> This corroborates it.



Making money and attempting to make money are rarely the same thing. Your failure to turn a profit from this nonsense shows nothing but either your own inability to SEO or sell your site, or the ignorance of the material you try and push.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Traitors can prove nothing.  I can prove that I've made no profit from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site costs me $200+ a year.
> 
> Your support of secret methods of mass murder and treason is proven.
> 
> The Twin Towers has a concrete core just like Robertsons info to Newsweek said.
> 
> This corroborates it.



Scumbag Troofer Department of Disinformation Agent CristoFEARa is far too stupid to realize it, but *he just confessed to doing this rabid crap he does for MONEY.*

What a lowlife depraved treasonous unmanly piece of shit he is.

How the fuck could ANY person who thinks he's a man spend $200.00 on this bullshit when he OWES more than $30,000.00 back child support for his own children?

Scumbag is far too kind a word for DOD Agent CristoFEARa.


----------



## slackjawed

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traitors can prove nothing.  I can prove that I've made no profit from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site costs me $200+ a year.
> 
> Your support of secret methods of mass murder and treason is proven.
> 
> The Twin Towers has a concrete core just like Robertsons info to Newsweek said.
> 
> This corroborates it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scumbag Troofer Department of Disinformation Agent CristoFEARa is far too stupid to realize it, but *he just confessed to doing this rabid crap he does for MONEY.*
> 
> What a lowlife depraved treasonous unmanly piece of shit he is.
> 
> How the fuck could ANY person who thinks he's a man spend $200.00 on this bullshit when he OWES more than $30,000.00 back child support for his own children?
> 
> Scumbag is far too kind a word for DOD Agent CristoFEARa.
Click to expand...


Yup!

I been telling everyone he is a twoofer for profit and I meant it.

I should print up business cards that say S.L. Ackjawed, investigative reporter


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Traitors can prove nothing.  I can prove that I've made no profit from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site costs me $200+ a year.
> 
> *previously debunked crap removed*



if that site costs you $200 a year then it proves you are a complete fucking moron!! 

too bad you didnt put the money wasted on overpaying for the site to better use.....
LIKE PAYING YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT.

by the way, the fact that you are too stupid to make money doesnt mean you arent trying to make money of the death of 3000 innocent civilians.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traitors can prove nothing.  I can prove that I've made no profit from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site costs me $200+ a year.
> 
> *previously debunked crap removed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that site costs you $200 a year then it proves you are a complete fucking moron!!
> 
> too bad you didnt put the money wasted on overpaying for the site to better use.....
> LIKE PAYING YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT.
> 
> by the way, the fact that you are too stupid to make money doesnt mean you arent trying to make money of the death of 3000 innocent civilians.
Click to expand...

i've telling you he is a moron for a long time

btw, i control 3 domains and all are hosted on one host, that host does not charge me $200 per year
i dont think its even that much for TWO years
LOL


----------



## Fizz

HostMonster - Web Hosting

UNLIMITED Hosting Space
UNLIMITED Site Bandwidth
Host UNLIMITED Domains

5.95 a month.

chris is a complete ass.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> HostMonster - Web Hosting
> 
> UNLIMITED Hosting Space
> UNLIMITED Site Bandwidth
> Host UNLIMITED Domains
> 
> 5.95 a month.
> 
> chris is a complete ass.


a moronic idiot is more like it


PT Barnum said it best
"there is a sucker born every minute"


----------



## Christophera

Clearly you have no idea of what I'm hosting, not even the evidence.  Of which you have none.

So you have no web site with clear and consistent uses of evidence and documentation.

The images from 9-11 show concrete walls and an empty core.







Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## stannrodd

Your website is a load of dingoes kidneys .. it is you *who* doesn't know what you are hosting 

http://www.truthasaur.com/

What a load of snake turds.

Stann


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Clearly you have no idea of what I'm hosting, not even the evidence.  Of which you have none.
> 
> So you have no web site with clear and consistent uses of evidence and documentation.
> 
> The images from 9-11 show concrete walls and an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



You completely unconscionable POS....... Dude I clicked through every single one of your photograph links in the above rant and not one.... I repeat NOT ONE photograph link you provided shows anything supporting your claims... Not even one...... 

1. first photo link you said was "...a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core..."

Well here is that pic...






Now WTF does that picture establish? Not a dam thing other than it falling and certainly nothing to show a concrete core like you claimed.... Thats deception and a lie, and considering the subject matter, I would call it the epitome of tasteless and careless behavior....

I looked over all the other pics you linked to and all of them are similarly unlike your claims try and assert. 

You are a true POS, ya know that? Taking advantage of people in the first place and then trying to deceive them on your own deception..... you sell used cars when you aren't posting BS?


----------



## Christophera

_MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?

Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._

Which is fully consistent with this image of the WTC 2 core on 9-11.


I don't understand what went wrong with your brain.  Perhaps you are a liar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> _MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._
> 
> Which is fully consistent with this image of the WTC 2 core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> I don't understand what went wrong with your brain.  Perhaps you are a liar.


more projection


you lie and claim Robertson said something he clearly did NOT


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> _MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?
> 
> Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._
> 
> Which is fully consistent with this image of the WTC 2 core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> I don't understand what went wrong with your brain.  Perhaps you are a liar.



Dude you picked the wrong OCD guy to try and pass BS off on....

Just like your pics, your description of what the person you are talking about said is not what you claimed...

First I didn't know why you didn't place the comment you posted from the article in quotes... Then I read it and realize why.... The fact is the guy "robertson" didn't say that. MSNBC's article writer said that. We don't know what Robertson said, he wasn't quoted as saying that and the author didn't even say he did say it.

So you produce an article which shows categorically my assertions that the media (like MSNBC) gave an inaccurate description of the towers cores and their design/construction. I said this repeatedly now over two threads, and you called it wrong and kept on rambling.

Well there ya go buddy.... Your own source confirmed what I said.... Now want to prove any more of your claims wrong please forgo the debating and just get right to that.....


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

Have you talked with anyone who worked at the towers to to get their description of the lobby layout?

You haven't? Why not? What are you afraid of?

They'll ALL tell you that BOTH towers had access to the express elevators from out side the core at the lobby level. Your contention that they were different layouts is completely unfounded. You made up this story because of the simple fact that because the towers did indeed have access to the elevators at the lobby level from OUTSIDE the core completely destroys you AND your core theory.

I have talked to people who used to work there and their eyewitness accounts support me.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> Have you talked with anyone who worked at the towers to to get their description of the lobby layout?
> 
> You haven't? Why not? What are you afraid of?
> 
> They'll ALL tell you that BOTH towers had access to the express elevators from out side the core at the lobby level. Your contention that they were different layouts is completely unfounded. You made up this story because of the simple fact that because the towers did indeed have access to the elevators at the lobby level from OUTSIDE the core completely destroys you AND your core theory.
> 
> I have talked to people who used to work there and their eyewitness accounts support me.



i am sure he has and they refuted his claim. thats why he doesnt bring it up. i also have no doubt that he has emailed robertson and robertson also refuted his "evidence" (just like he replied to several members here including me).


----------



## Christophera

Hey gumjob, have you found even one image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?

There are many showing concrete.  My favorite.  We do wonder why r.gage does not have this image on his site, or WTC7.net for that matter.


----------



## slackjawed

Agent chri$$y should just number his posts, since he repeats the same ones over and over. 
Then he could just post a number, and we could go to the chart of numbered posts and see the same one the twoofer for profit intended to post.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Hey gumjob, have you found even one image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?
> 
> There are many showing concrete.  My favorite.  We do wonder why r.gage does not have this image on his site, or WTC7.net for that matter.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! thats the spirit man, pretend the pictures you posted do show concrete cores....

Pathetic.... 

Once more.... THere were no giant steel cores in a single and solid piece. They were a construct of many pieces of steel girders, beams, and supports all networked and interconnected..... Now want to address the points I raised as I raised them or continue to play pretend about what your pics showed....

Don't try and pretend I said something I didn't, don't try and misrepresent what I said, and do not try and lie about what your pics actually showed...... I will post them all if I have to, i'd rather you be honest on your own. But I will call you on it if I have to....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Hey gumjob, have you found even one image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11



yes. you posted many of them. thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Hey gumjob, have you found even one image from 9-11 showing the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11?



Yes I did.

Why? Did you miss them while you were busy scrambling around trying to cover up all your mistakes and contradictions contained in your theory?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There are many showing concrete.



Really?

Which experts in the field of construction and engineering have you shown those pictures to and have then gone on to say that you are correct?

Anyone?

Excuse me, but your knowledge of construction sucks. You have admitted to many mistakes in your photographic assessments. So please, tells us why we should believe ANYTHING you say as being factual or true?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> WTC 1 had black granite paneling between the interior box columns.



Proof? Or are you making things up again?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.



Chris, you just keep putting your foot into your mouth. You forget that people keep track of your bullshit for the sole purpose of making you look stupid AND to point out your lies.

Here is a photo which you have annotated.





Notice the annotation at the bottom that you did. "About here, in this lighter band about 15 feet wide is the footing support for the 17' concrete core."

Interesting. So many mistakes and contradictions. 

If your core encased the interior columns by 5 feet, why do you have the footing BETWEEN the columns in that photo? You claim those columns are on 20' centers. If the core was 12' from the inside of the column, that gives us 8' from inside face of your core to the column centerline. That means that there was about a 6' space between the elevator guide rail support columns and the inside face of your core. You have stated in the past that the elevator guide rail support steel was right up against and attached to the the inside face of the core wall.

UH OH!!!!!!

Another screw up Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Here's just one of the quotes you made at Break for News.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Of course the elevator contractor has to have something to fasten the guide rail support to, they specified the concrete to be cast first with WTC 1.



So, according to your latest bullshit, now there's a 6' foot space between the elevator guide rail support steel and the inside face of your concrete core and they "fastened the guide rail steel to it"??

What a fucking moron.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.



You're all fucked up now. You said those columns are 20' center to center. If your concrete was 12' from the column on the right, how was there a 3' wide by 7' tall hallway where you claim it is in this photo???? There would be no concrete at that point...





Here's a better photo of Chris' supposed "hallway"...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> WTC 1 had black granite paneling between the interior box columns.



Mhmm. That's not what you said at the Break for News forums:


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> That picture shows the marble facing between the interior box columns.



The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all fucked up now. You said those columns are 20' center to center. If your concrete was 12' from the column on the right, how was there a 3' wide by 7' tall hallway where you claim it is in this photo???? There would be no concrete at that point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better photo of Chris' supposed "hallway"...
Click to expand...

yeah, i see steel and gypsum wall board


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Traitors can prove nothing.  I can prove that I've made no profit from my site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site costs me $200+ a year.



Wait a minute, let me get this straight.

You are only maintaining your fictional delusions because of a website that you are attempting to earn money from? A website that you created to further your truther bullshit?

You are attempting to profiteer on the pain, loneliness, and heartbreak of all the families of the 3000 victims of 9/11. The people you post pictures of while trying to defend your fantasy concrete cores.

That's really low, Chris. That's the lowest I've ever seen someone go in the chase for the almighty dollar. Most criminals have a higher moral standard than that.

As far as my opinion of how low you can go, you're lower than whale shit. You're so low, you can walk under a snake while wearing stilts.

How can you live with yourself? 

You disgust me.


----------



## stannrodd

Here's Chri$$y going back into his hole in the ground ..  .. from his myspace account BTW ..






Here's a song just for you Chri$$y Poop .. the cave man !!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz6IpmmYSXA]YouTube - ALLEY OOP - THE HOLLYWOOD ARGYLES[/ame]

Stann


----------



## Christophera

FEMA presents this as the core,

the ONLY depiction of the towers core in existence from official sources.  And it is a TOTAL misrepresentation.  The misrepresentation is detailed here in these images submitted to the US district court.



The American people need the truth.  Your act clearly aligns you with the infiltration and concealment of the the Twin Towers structure used in felony and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA presents this as the core,
> 
> 
> 
> the ONLY depiction of the towers core in existence from official sources.  And it is a TOTAL misrepresentation.  The misrepresentation is detailed here in these images submitted to the US district court.
> 
> 
> 
> The American people need the truth.  Your act clearly aligns you with the infiltration and concealment of the the Twin Towers structure used in felony and treason.


you might as well give it up, dipshit
you have been exposed as a fraud


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA presents this as the core,
> 
> 
> 
> the ONLY depiction of the towers core in existence from official sources.  And it is a TOTAL misrepresentation.  The misrepresentation is detailed here in these images submitted to the US district court.
> 
> 
> 
> The American people need the truth.  Your act clearly aligns you with the infiltration and concealment of the the Twin Towers structure used in felony and treason.
> 
> 
> 
> you might as well give it up, dipshit
> you have been exposed as a fraud
Click to expand...


And a profiteer on the sorrow of others.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

If your core was 12' from the right side of the interior core columns like you claim, that leaves about 6' of space from your interior concrete wall face to what you claim is the elevator guide rail support steel.

You said the elevator guide rail support steel was fastened to the inside face of the core wall????

Now what?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> FEMA presents this as the core,
> 
> the ONLY depiction of the towers core in existence from official sources.  And it is a TOTAL misrepresentation.  The misrepresentation is detailed here in these images submitted to the US district court.



Which experts in the fields of engineering and construction do you have the support of that agree with you that the photos you present show what you claim they show? 

Or is it just your analysis only?


----------



## Gamolon

More proof that Chris is making this shit up as he goes along. Here is another post from the Break for News site that is completely incorrect.
The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> After WTC 1 had started it was determined that renting space in WTC 1 was quite difficult because of the poor access across core with on hallway in one direction per floor on lower floors. That determination compelled a major redesign of the concrete core which was based on field measurements by engineers of the deflections of the steel structure as the cranes were loading it which was the only threat to the towers as they were being built.



Let's look at this shall we and see Chris' thinking process. A while ago, Chris argued that there was no elevator access on the lobby level in either tower and that his SOLID concrete core surrounded all the elevators, stairwells, etc. I had found pictures which proved that the express elevators were indeed accessed from outside the core. This simple fact destroys Chris' theory because if it were true, it would mean tha the 23 express elevators were right inside the outer ring of perimeter columns. Right where his core should be. After showing him these photos of elevator access, he then made up the story that WTC1 was designed that with the core surrounding the elevators, but WTC2 was completely redesigned to provide access to the elevators from outside the core based on renting issues. This gave him an out as he then claimed that all photos showing this elevator access at the lobby level was of WTC2. That's why he so vehemently states this redesign bullshit.

Let's look at the facts. They started designing the towers in 1962 and didn't start construction until 1968. That's about 6 years worth of design and calculation work. 6 years. 

Chris states in his bullshit that AFTER the start of WTC1 (which was August of 1968), they discovered that there was renting issues with WTC1and they needed to redeisgn the core for WTC2 in order to make better access to the elevators. This is a MAJOR redesign. The construction of WTC2 began in January of 1969. That's 4 months. That's 4 months to totally redesign the supposed concrete core. We're talking a complete set of new blueprints which includes architectural, structural steel and concrete, new foundations had to be designed, elevators had to be relocated, piping, electrical, etc.

That which took them about 6 years, now had to be done in less than 4 months? Are you kidding me?! Total bullshit.

And to top it off, he has presented no proof whatsoever that this redesign is true. NONE.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> ete to resist flex of the steel and lateral loading by combined lifting of the kangaroo cranes was understood and used to optimize and speed the construction of WTC 2 which was finished ahead of WTC 1.



Another blatant fuck up becuase he can' keep track of his lies. WTC2 was NOT finished ahead of WTC1. WTC1 was "topped out" on December 23rd, 1970. WTC2 was "topped out" on July 19th, 1971.

What a damn idiot.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob has posted no evidence for steel core columns.  The only evidence that is acceptable is images from 9-11 that show the supposed steel core column in the core area.

This is because FEMA misrepresented elevator guide rail support steel as the core structure.  Here is how it was done.






This is why gumjob asks these questions.


----------



## Gamolon

How come there is a 6 foot gap between your concrete core inside face and the elevator guide rail support steel when you claimed the support steel was FASTENED to the core wall???

You just keep screwing things up!!


----------



## Christophera

WTC 2 was actually finished and rented before WTC 1 although the full height of WTC 1 was reached first.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> WTC 2 was actually finished and rented before WTC 1 although the full height of WTC 1 was reached first.



When was each tower topped out Chris? Dates please.


----------



## Gamolon

Why is there now a 6' space between the elevator guide rail support steel and the inside face of your core wall when you have claimed the guide rail support steel was fastened to the concrete core wall?


----------



## Liability

Gamolon said:


> Why is there now a 6' space between the elevator guide rail support steel and the inside face of your core wall when you have claimed the guide rail support steel was fastened to the concrete core wall?



LONG fasteners.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there now a 6' space between the elevator guide rail support steel and the inside face of your core wall when you have claimed the guide rail support steel was fastened to the concrete core wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONG fasteners.
Click to expand...

more likely christoFEARa is a dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> FEMA presents this as the core,
> 
> the ONLY depiction of the towers core in existence from official sources.



FUCKING LIAR


----------



## Christophera

You are the one obstructing justice with a fraudulent diagram.  It's doubtful you even know the source of it.

I know it agrees with the other fraud of FEMA and the diagram showing the core conceptually.  Ironically that diagram is the ONLY depiction of the core of any kind from official sources.

I use photographs that do not lie.  This shows very well a portion of a massive concrete wall toppling intot he empty core area.

FEMA deception

The column in the background is the spire which is outside the core.  To the left of the structural steel below is a thick concrete wall.


----------



## Christophera

Here's the east core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are the one obstructing justice with a fraudulent diagram.  It's doubtful you even know the source of it.
> 
> I know it agrees with the other fraud of FEMA and the diagram showing the core conceptually.  Ironically that diagram is the ONLY depiction of the core of any kind from official sources.
> 
> I use photographs that do not lie.  This shows very well a portion of a massive concrete wall toppling intot he empty core area.
> 
> FEMA deception
> 
> The column in the background is the spire which is outside the core.  To the left of the structural steel below is a thick concrete wall.



you use photographs that show a STEEL CORE you fucking moron. the source of the diagram is the NIST.

so why dont you fucking lie some more? you got caught lying once again by saying there was only one depiction of the towers core from an official source.

YOU ARE A LYING PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## Christophera

NIST, they beleived all the lies of FEMA.  You are using their crap?  Did you see their disclaimer.  OMG, you could use the Sunday funnies for plans with that kind of language.

You can pretend that you cannot tell the difference, but it is obvious.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> NIST, they beleived all the lies of FEMA.  You are using their crap?  Did you see their disclaimer.  OMG, you could use the Sunday funnies for plans with that kind of language.
> 
> You can pretend that you cannot tell the difference, but it is obvious.


no concrete in that photo


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> NIST, they beleived all the lies of FEMA.



none of your fucking yapping matters one little, tiny bit.

here are the facts from the last few posts.

1. you claimed there was only one official depiction of the tower cores.

2. i showed you a second one. that alone proves you are a LIAR.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> NIST, they beleived all the lies of FEMA.  You are using their crap?  Did you see their disclaimer.  OMG, you could use the Sunday funnies for plans with that kind of language.
> 
> You can pretend that you cannot tell the difference, but it is obvious.



You cannot be serious..... The thing left standing that pic is part of the outside wall structure. That was concrete and steel you nitwit..... The came prefabbed and in sections.... Freaking unbelievable.....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> NIST, they beleived all the lies of FEMA.  You are using their crap?  Did you see their disclaimer.  OMG, you could use the Sunday funnies for plans with that kind of language.
> 
> You can pretend that you cannot tell the difference, but it is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be serious..... The thing left standing that pic is part of the outside wall structure. That was concrete and steel you nitwit..... The came prefabbed and in sections.... Freaking unbelievable.....
Click to expand...

ah, not quite
there was no concrete in the perimeter walls
the only concrete in the towers above grade(IE ground level) was in the floors
and then it was 4" thick


----------



## Fizz

actually, the spire is the center two rows of columns from the middle of the core. they are the very things that chris claims are, depending on his mood, either "elevator guide rail support steel" or 3 inch rebar.

The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> NIST, they beleived all the lies of FEMA.  You are using their crap?  Did you see their disclaimer.  OMG, you could use the Sunday funnies for plans with that kind of language.
> 
> You can pretend that you cannot tell the difference, but it is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be serious..... The thing left standing that pic is part of the outside wall structure. That was concrete and steel you nitwit..... The came prefabbed and in sections.... Freaking unbelievable.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, not quite
> there was no concrete in the perimeter walls
> the only concrete in the towers above grade(IE ground level) was in the floors
> and then it was 4" thick
Click to expand...


I was led to believe the outer walls were steel with concrete molded to them on the outside. And that they were prefab pieces 2 and a half floors high and 52 feet wide.

Either way the concrete (if any) on the outer walls were a cover only and the load was bore by the steel.


BTW, I think I found the documentary he christophera keeps yammering on about.. Made in 1973 by the port authorities of new york and new jersey. Anyway I beleive I have it but can't download it. The link is ...

American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | Construction Footage | PBS

The film is in 3 parts, and I dont think christoph is going to like it anymore... It does not support his BS concrete core nonsense at all that I can see so far...


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be serious..... The thing left standing that pic is part of the outside wall structure. That was concrete and steel you nitwit..... The came prefabbed and in sections.... Freaking unbelievable.....
> 
> 
> 
> ah, not quite
> there was no concrete in the perimeter walls
> the only concrete in the towers above grade(IE ground level) was in the floors
> and then it was 4" thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was led to believe the outer walls were steel with concrete molded to them on the outside. And that they were prefab pieces 2 and a half floors high and 52 feet wide.
> 
> Either way the concrete (if any) on the outer walls were a cover only and the load was bore by the steel.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think I found the documentary he christophera keeps yammering on about.. Made in 1973 by the port authorities of new york and new jersey. Anyway I beleive I have it but can't download it. The link is ...
> 
> American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | Construction Footage | PBS
> 
> The film is in 3 parts, and I dont think christoph is going to like it anymore... It does not support his BS concrete core nonsense at all that I can see so far...
Click to expand...

yeah, he claims they edited out the concrete
LOL


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, not quite
> there was no concrete in the perimeter walls
> the only concrete in the towers above grade(IE ground level) was in the floors
> and then it was 4" thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was led to believe the outer walls were steel with concrete molded to them on the outside. And that they were prefab pieces 2 and a half floors high and 52 feet wide.
> 
> Either way the concrete (if any) on the outer walls were a cover only and the load was bore by the steel.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think I found the documentary he christophera keeps yammering on about.. Made in 1973 by the port authorities of new york and new jersey. Anyway I beleive I have it but can't download it. The link is ...
> 
> American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | Construction Footage | PBS
> 
> The film is in 3 parts, and I dont think christoph is going to like it anymore... It does not support his BS concrete core nonsense at all that I can see so far...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, he claims they edited out the concrete
> LOL
Click to expand...


Okay I watched the 3 parts completely, and it confirms what we already knew. That christoph is full of it....


----------



## Christophera

The center of the world is part of the FEMA deception.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

*I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour &#8220;PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM&#8221; (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.

REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.

PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, &#8220;NEW YORK, The Center of the World&#8221; which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns.

The true core of the Towers is described in an article by Newsweek of September 13, 2001, about Leslie E. Robertson the engineer for the Twin Towers, EXHIBIT "A", with the statement, &#8220;supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core&#8221; (emphasis added).*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The center of the world is part of the FEMA deception.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> *I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour &#8220;PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM&#8221; (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.
> 
> PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, &#8220;NEW YORK, The Center of the World&#8221; which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns.
> 
> The true core of the Towers is described in an article by Newsweek of September 13, 2001, about Leslie E. Robertson the engineer for the Twin Towers, EXHIBIT "A", with the statement, &#8220;supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core&#8221; (emphasis added).*


*
seek out professional help dude
you SERIOUSLY need it*


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> The center of the world is part of the FEMA deception.
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> *I stand as a witness to the construction because of viewing an extensively detailed 2 hour PUBLIC BROADCAST SYSTEM (PBS) documentary in 1990 about the Twin tower construction. With 35 years experience as a welder who has worked in civil engineering for 25 years, I understood, very well, all that was communicated by that regarding documentary described in the attached Affidavit.
> The documentary is now gone, even from the digital records of PBS which broadcast it. This factor enables the deception concealing treason disclosed herein. However a retired physicist/Ph.D. and a former Marine major searched for it and found paper records at PBS through contacts employed there which corroborates this testimony. A VHS original copy was found but DVD copy of it appears to have been intercepted. An excerpt from a 2007 web radio show that Dr. Larsen produced and I co hosted where he updated the search. It can be downloaded from, rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3 - concrete, core,, PBS, video,.
> 
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING PBS TO REMOVE DOCUMENTARY SHOWING TRUE TOWER STRUCTURE FROM ARCHIVES AND PUBLIC LIBRARIES AND DECEPTIVELY RE EDIT/DISTRIBUTE.
> 
> PBS has also re edited the original documentary footage in 2003 and titled that production, NEW YORK, The Center of the World which misrepresents the core structure of the Towers as being comprised of steel core columns.
> 
> The true core of the Towers is described in an article by Newsweek of September 13, 2001, about Leslie E. Robertson the engineer for the Twin Towers, EXHIBIT "A", with the statement, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core (emphasis added).*


*

Why don't you just admit your here to peddle your website... or articles on a website as it would seem.... its obvious now isn't it? I mean nearly all your links point to it, you tell us how much it costs you, and you source yourself as evidence.....

Using your brilliant methods I can say I am superman and prove it citing myself as a source..... LOL*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The center of the world is part of the FEMA deception.



there is no "FEMA deception".

FEMA got the details right. there is only the "LYING SACK OF SHIT INVISICRETE CORE HOAX" from the deadbeat psycho that abandoned his kids.


----------



## Christophera

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

This is how the FEMA deception was conducted.  By misrepresenting the weak elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".






To enable that te ex mayor took the WTC documents from the NYC offices.

But the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder will not want you to acknowledge that.

This looks EXACTLY like the concrete core Robertson described to Newsweek would look under the same conditions.


----------



## stannrodd

Chrsistopharter said:
			
		

> This is how the FEMA deception was conducted. By misrepresenting the weak elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".



Wrong .. those annotations are your own .. which as some one here also suggests you have a bowel problem  .. FEMA never said anything about elevator guide rail support steel .. columns. 

You continue to propose imbecile concepts proving what Chris ??

Stann


----------



## Gamolon

gslack said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot be serious..... The thing left standing that pic is part of the outside wall structure. That was concrete and steel you nitwit..... The came prefabbed and in sections.... Freaking unbelievable.....
> 
> 
> 
> ah, not quite
> there was no concrete in the perimeter walls
> the only concrete in the towers above grade(IE ground level) was in the floors
> and then it was 4" thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was led to believe the outer walls were steel with concrete molded to them on the outside. And that they were prefab pieces 2 and a half floors high and 52 feet wide.
> 
> Either way the concrete (if any) on the outer walls were a cover only and the load was bore by the steel.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think I found the documentary he christophera keeps yammering on about.. Made in 1973 by the port authorities of new york and new jersey. Anyway I beleive I have it but can't download it. The link is ...
> 
> American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | Construction Footage | PBS
> 
> The film is in 3 parts, and I dont think christoph is going to like it anymore... It does not support his BS concrete core nonsense at all that I can see so far...
Click to expand...


From what I have researched, the walls and elevator shafts were composed of 2"/ 2 1/12" thick gypsum planking. 

There is a detail on page 222 of this document: http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1-1.pdf

The 2"/2 1/2" thick gypsum planks where 16" wide and came in 12', 14', and 16' heights depending on the ceiling height.


----------



## Gamolon

In this photo you can see what was left of the gypsum planking surrounding the stairwell. Also notice the the small piece of planking left at the top right of the photo between the channels. That's were the express elevator shafts were located. 





You can actually see the 16" wide gypsum planking separations.

Layout of the express elevators for both towers.





The fact is, the express elevators were where Chris says his core supposedly was. Hence his argument against access to them from OUTSIDE the core at the lobby level and why he made up the story about the towers being radically different when he finally admitted that there WAS access as described, but only in WTC1.

Express elevator access on the left in WTC1.


----------



## gslack

Gamolon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, not quite
> there was no concrete in the perimeter walls
> the only concrete in the towers above grade(IE ground level) was in the floors
> and then it was 4" thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was led to believe the outer walls were steel with concrete molded to them on the outside. And that they were prefab pieces 2 and a half floors high and 52 feet wide.
> 
> Either way the concrete (if any) on the outer walls were a cover only and the load was bore by the steel.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think I found the documentary he christophera keeps yammering on about.. Made in 1973 by the port authorities of new york and new jersey. Anyway I beleive I have it but can't download it. The link is ...
> 
> American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | Construction Footage | PBS
> 
> The film is in 3 parts, and I dont think christoph is going to like it anymore... It does not support his BS concrete core nonsense at all that I can see so far...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have researched, the walls and elevator shafts were composed of 2"/ 2 1/12" thick gypsum planking.
> 
> There is a detail on page 222 of this document: http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1-1.pdf
> 
> The 2"/2 1/2" thick gypsum planks where 16" wide and came in 12', 14', and 16' heights depending on the ceiling height.
Click to expand...


Gypsum is a covering only. It does not bear loads at all.

Gypsum Construction Handbook

its drywall basically. Gypsum was the wall covering on the inside and in some areas most likely on the outside walls of the elevator shafts and or stairwell walls. I have gypsum nearly the same specs in my office. They do not bear loads. The loads are carried by the frame work and inner wall supports.

In the case of the WTC towers, they were a inner wall covering as well. Whether it was in an elevator shaft or an office wall, they served the same purpose. The steel underneath and behind those gypsum coverings were what carried the load.


----------



## Gamolon

gslack said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was led to believe the outer walls were steel with concrete molded to them on the outside. And that they were prefab pieces 2 and a half floors high and 52 feet wide.
> 
> Either way the concrete (if any) on the outer walls were a cover only and the load was bore by the steel.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think I found the documentary he christophera keeps yammering on about.. Made in 1973 by the port authorities of new york and new jersey. Anyway I beleive I have it but can't download it. The link is ...
> 
> American Experience | The Center of the World - New York: A Documentary Film | Construction Footage | PBS
> 
> The film is in 3 parts, and I dont think christoph is going to like it anymore... It does not support his BS concrete core nonsense at all that I can see so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have researched, the walls and elevator shafts were composed of 2"/ 2 1/12" thick gypsum planking.
> 
> There is a detail on page 222 of this document: http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1-1.pdf
> 
> The 2"/2 1/2" thick gypsum planks where 16" wide and came in 12', 14', and 16' heights depending on the ceiling height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gypsum is a covering only. It does not bear loads at all.
> 
> Gypsum Construction Handbook
> 
> its drywall basically. Gypsum was the wall covering on the inside and in some areas most likely on the outside walls of the elevator shafts and or stairwell walls. I have gypsum nearly the same specs in my office. They do not bear loads. The loads are carried by the frame work and inner wall supports.
> 
> In the case of the WTC towers, they were a inner wall covering as well. Whether it was in an elevator shaft or an office wall, they served the same purpose. The steel underneath and behind those gypsum coverings were what carried the load.
Click to expand...


I never said they carried loads. The gypsum planking was placed between the concrete slabs of the floors and between cross members using channels that they fit into on the top and bottom, just like you see in this photo:





That is gypsum planking BETWEEN the horizontal channels. They also used the gypsum planking to surround the columns in addition to sometimes using fireproofing.


----------



## gslack

Gamolon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have researched, the walls and elevator shafts were composed of 2"/ 2 1/12" thick gypsum planking.
> 
> There is a detail on page 222 of this document: http://wtc.nist.gov/pubs/NISTNCSTAR1-1.pdf
> 
> The 2"/2 1/2" thick gypsum planks where 16" wide and came in 12', 14', and 16' heights depending on the ceiling height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsum is a covering only. It does not bear loads at all.
> 
> Gypsum Construction Handbook
> 
> its drywall basically. Gypsum was the wall covering on the inside and in some areas most likely on the outside walls of the elevator shafts and or stairwell walls. I have gypsum nearly the same specs in my office. They do not bear loads. The loads are carried by the frame work and inner wall supports.
> 
> In the case of the WTC towers, they were a inner wall covering as well. Whether it was in an elevator shaft or an office wall, they served the same purpose. The steel underneath and behind those gypsum coverings were what carried the load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they carried loads. The gypsum planking was placed between the concrete slabs of the floors and between cross members using channels that they fit into on the top and bottom, just like you see in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gypsum planking BETWEEN the horizontal channels. They also used the gypsum planking to surround the columns in addition to sometimes using fireproofing.
Click to expand...


LOL, well then what the hell are you arguing with me about?  

I think we got a wrong idea about what one another was saying somewhere along the line...

For my end I am sorry if something I said gave you the wrong impression. I was just responding to your post to me. My bad, I just assumed from your response you were implying the gypsum made the shafts....


----------



## Gamolon

gslack said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gypsum is a covering only. It does not bear loads at all.
> 
> Gypsum Construction Handbook
> 
> its drywall basically. Gypsum was the wall covering on the inside and in some areas most likely on the outside walls of the elevator shafts and or stairwell walls. I have gypsum nearly the same specs in my office. They do not bear loads. The loads are carried by the frame work and inner wall supports.
> 
> In the case of the WTC towers, they were a inner wall covering as well. Whether it was in an elevator shaft or an office wall, they served the same purpose. The steel underneath and behind those gypsum coverings were what carried the load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they carried loads. The gypsum planking was placed between the concrete slabs of the floors and between cross members using channels that they fit into on the top and bottom, just like you see in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gypsum planking BETWEEN the horizontal channels. They also used the gypsum planking to surround the columns in addition to sometimes using fireproofing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, well then what the hell are you arguing with me about?
> 
> I think we got a wrong idea about what one another was saying somewhere along the line...
> 
> For my end I am sorry if something I said gave you the wrong impression. I was just responding to your post to me. My bad, I just assumed from your response you were implying the gypsum made the shafts....
Click to expand...




Nah. I was just making a comment on the fact that from what I have seen, there was no concrete other than the floors in the towers and that the shafts and walls were comprised of gypsum planks placed between the concrete floors and horizontal steel members.

No worries.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> This is how the FEMA deception was conducted.  By misrepresenting the weak elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".



you have NOTHING that backs up you claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"

its something you completely made up. linking to your own stupid fucking legal shit that is completely laughable isnt proof of anything except your insanity.


----------



## gslack

Gamolon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they carried loads. The gypsum planking was placed between the concrete slabs of the floors and between cross members using channels that they fit into on the top and bottom, just like you see in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gypsum planking BETWEEN the horizontal channels. They also used the gypsum planking to surround the columns in addition to sometimes using fireproofing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, well then what the hell are you arguing with me about?
> 
> I think we got a wrong idea about what one another was saying somewhere along the line...
> 
> For my end I am sorry if something I said gave you the wrong impression. I was just responding to your post to me. My bad, I just assumed from your response you were implying the gypsum made the shafts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I was just making a comment on the fact that from what I have seen, there was no concrete other than the floors in the towers and that the shafts and walls were comprised of gypsum planks placed between the concrete floors and horizontal steel members.
> 
> No worries.
Click to expand...




cool no probs, I agree with that 100%. if there was any other concrete it was for decoration or a cover and only in very small quantity.


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> This is how the FEMA deception was conducted.  By misrepresenting the weak elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have NOTHING that backs up you claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"
> 
> its something you completely made up. linking to your own stupid fucking legal shit that is completely laughable isnt proof of anything except your insanity.
Click to expand...


Not to mention the fact that he has now completely contradicted his prior claim that the elevator guide rail support steel was fastened to the inner core wall facing. Now there is that 6' spacing between his inner core wall face and the guide steel.

What a moron. Telling too many lies over all these years has finally caught up to him.


----------



## Christophera

fiz said:
			
		

> you have NOTHING that backs up you claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"



This completely discounts the possibility of the vertical steel in the core being "core columns".


Which completely explains WHY there are no steel core columns in the coer area.


The elevator guide rail support steel with butt plates and single pass welds was NOT strong enough to stand on its own.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have NOTHING that backs up you claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This completely discounts the possibility of the vertical steel in the core being "core columns".
> 
> 
> Which completely explains WHY there are no steel core columns in the coer area.
> 
> 
> The elevator guide rail support steel with butt plates and single pass welds was NOT strong enough to stand on its own.
Click to expand...


I will try once more than I will dismiss you as being a deliberate bullshit artist looking to sell his theory no matter who it hurts...

Central core steel frame structure, housed within itself the elevator shafts and stairwells. I went over this with you before and you stuck your fingers in your ears.... You try and run on the pretense the core sections were these insanely large single structures that should be immensely larger than all other steel around it. When the reality is there was no such thing. The structures were a steel space frame construction, the largest sections carrying the most load were nearest the bottom, gradually getting smaller as the rose to the top.

If you refuse to listen to this again I am done with you...


----------



## Christophera

The same exact stain of concrete is on the interior box column and the first elevator guide rail support to about the 3rd floor where the interior box columns were completely encased in concrete,  The stain also shows on the top piece which would be inside the concrete pour.






The same stain is on the lower part of the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall that has the 3x7 hallway running the length of it.  Daylight shines through the short wall segment.

These are the antics agents without evidence must use to try and reinforce the "big lie" from FEMA.


----------



## Christophera

Here is that concrete core base wall with the 3x7 hallway running the length of it, daylight shining through it.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> The same exact stain of concrete is on the interior box column and the first elevator guide rail support to about the 3rd floor where the interior box columns were completely encased in concrete,  The stain also shows on the top piece which would be inside the concrete pour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same stain is on the lower part of the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall that has the 3x7 hallway running the length of it.  Daylight shines through the short wall segment.
> 
> These are the antics agents without evidence must use to try and reinforce the "big lie" from FEMA.



So I am an "Agent" now? LOL...

Okay dipshit, I'm an agent.... But your picture doesn't show any such thing that you claim... THats no a giant concrete core at all... looks kind of small to do what you claimed it did....

See that? I didnt even have to get out my secret agent decoder ring....


----------



## Christophera

That photo does not show concrete and I did not claim I did.  The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder woul like you to pretend I said that.

This is the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  It is an end view of the concrete wall. To the right of it is an interior box column OUTSIDE the core.






Anybody that argues without evidence for the obstruction of justice relating to mass murder is an agent.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> That photo does not show concrete and I did not claim I did.  The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder woul like you to pretend I said that.
> 
> This is the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  It is an end view of the concrete wall. To the right of it is an interior box column OUTSIDE the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody that argues without evidence for the obstruction of justice relating to mass murder is an agent.



OMG! I totally see that now.... YOU didn't actually say this.....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2258712-post5567.html



> The same exact stain of concrete is on the interior box column and the first elevator guide rail support to about the 3rd floor where the *interior box columns were completely encased in concrete,* The stain also shows on the top piece which would be inside the concrete pour.
> The same stain is on the lower part of the* interior box column left of the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall* that has the 3x7 hallway running the length of it. Daylight shines through the short wall segment.


 
What you actually said was ....



> That photo does not show concrete and I did not claim I did.




????

Dude not only are you a huckster trying to sell garbage to people, you aren't very good at it either.......


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That photo does not show concrete and I did not claim I did.  The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder woul like you to pretend I said that.
> 
> This is the west end of the WTC 1 concrete core.  It is an end view of the concrete wall. To the right of it is an interior box column OUTSIDE the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody that argues without evidence for the obstruction of justice relating to mass murder is an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I totally see that now.... YOU didn't actually say this.....
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2258712-post5567.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same exact stain of concrete is on the interior box column and the first elevator guide rail support to about the 3rd floor where the *interior box columns were completely encased in concrete,* The stain also shows on the top piece which would be inside the concrete pour.
> The same stain is on the lower part of the* interior box column left of the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall* that has the 3x7 hallway running the length of it. Daylight shines through the short wall segment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you actually said was ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo does not show concrete and I did not claim I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> Dude not only are you a huckster trying to sell garbage to people, you aren't very good at it either.......
Click to expand...

which is why his site has only made $6


----------



## Christophera

I can't actually figure out what you are trying to say.  As an agent trying to conceal the methods of mass murder, you don't have to make sense, just pretending you do is enough to confuse things for those too fearful to stand directly for defense of the Constitution by recognizing the violations of laws made under it.  Those violations of law happen to serve your side of this bs discussion so of course you won't acknowledge it.  You have no evidence.

The concrete core has independently verified evidence.

*Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*


----------



## Christophera

I can't actually figure out what you are trying to say.  As an agent trying to conceal the methods of mass murder, you don't have to make sense, just pretending you do is enough to confuse things for those too fearful to stand directly for defense of the Constitution by recognizing the violations of laws made under it.  Those violations of law happen to serve your side of this bs discussion so of course you won't acknowledge it.  You have no evidence.

The concrete core has independently verified evidence.

*Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have NOTHING that backs up you claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This completely discounts the possibility of the vertical steel in the core being "core columns".
> 
> 
> Which completely explains WHY there are no steel core columns in the coer area.
> 
> 
> The elevator guide rail support steel with butt plates and single pass welds was NOT strong enough to stand on its own.
Click to expand...


so you admit you have NOTHING to back up your claim that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"

you completely made it up.

last chance to show your evidence of anyone calling the steel core "elevator guide rail support steel" other than your own stupid ramblings.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I can't actually figure out what you are trying to say.  As an agent trying to conceal the methods of mass murder, you don't have to make sense, just pretending you do is enough to confuse things for those too fearful to stand directly for defense of the Constitution by recognizing the violations of laws made under it.  Those violations of law happen to serve your side of this bs discussion so of course you won't acknowledge it.  You have no evidence.
> 
> The concrete core has independently verified evidence.


sorry, THAT bullshit is not evidence
its delusional thinking by YOU


----------



## Christophera

That is exactly what the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.

This is the concrete tubular core of WTC 2.






And it looks exactly as would be expected in consistency with Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology,  1992


----------



## Trojan

Do you realize that production documents and photos regarding the WTC have been in the public domain since 1970?


----------



## DiveCon

Trojan said:


> Do you realize that production documents and photos regarding the WTC have been in the public domain since 1970?


shhhh, that delusional dipshit thinks that somehow they were able to go back in time and cover up or remove all evidence of concrete in the core


----------



## Christophera

Hmmm, liars lying to liars so the liars can agree on the lie, with no link to anything supposedly in the "public domain".

By law it could be and should be but IS NOT.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

*The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) volunteered to analyze collapse but did not have the actual structural plans of the Towers. Seven years of research fails to show that NIST had such plans and there are numerous signs that this was a problem years after the plans should have been available to the public.

REQUEST FOR JUDICIAL NOTICE

&#8220;10/05/01 The American Institute of Architects reports that a number of firms have been receiving requests for building plans that have raised some concern. . . .&#8221; WTCTragedy
and EXHIBITS &#8220;A through E&#8221; with PANELS 1 through 6 as indicated in the following.

The deception appears to be misprision of treason. Many Americans may be endangered in their daily lives if justice is not provided and treason exposed.*

We get the altered obsolete plans from silverstein.  The revision tables were added to the scanned blueprints.  Graphic anomalie associated/gained, accidently with the act of falsifying the contents associated with the initials column.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> I can't actually figure out what you are trying to say.  As an agent trying to conceal the methods of mass murder, you don't have to make sense, just pretending you do is enough to confuse things for those too fearful to stand directly for defense of the Constitution by recognizing the violations of laws made under it.  Those violations of law happen to serve your side of this bs discussion so of course you won't acknowledge it.  You have no evidence.
> 
> The concrete core has independently verified evidence.
> 
> *Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*



Oh going to play dumb now huh.... Okay go ahead and do that... But understand this Mr. Wannabe huckster, every time you pull this BS its like a big neon finger with the word Idiot written over it pointing straight at you....

You sat there and said one thing, then denied saying that, and when it was shown here in your own words, you pretend I am not making sense.... Seriously, if you wanted to paint yourself a bigger fool I can't imagine how you could do it after that....

Why not debate your own words some more? Show us your brilliance Mr. Wizard.....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't actually figure out what you are trying to say.  As an agent trying to conceal the methods of mass murder, you don't have to make sense, just pretending you do is enough to confuse things for those too fearful to stand directly for defense of the Constitution by recognizing the violations of laws made under it.  Those violations of law happen to serve your side of this bs discussion so of course you won't acknowledge it.  You have no evidence.
> 
> The concrete core has independently verified evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh going to play dumb now huh.... Okay go ahead and do that... But understand this Mr. Wannabe huckster, every time you pull this BS its like a big neon finger with the word Idiot written over it pointing straight at you....
> 
> You sat there and said one thing, then denied saying that, and when it was shown here in your own words, you pretend I am not making sense.... Seriously, if you wanted to paint yourself a bigger fool I can't imagine how you could do it after that....
> 
> Why not debate your own words some more? Show us your brilliance Mr. Wizard.....
Click to expand...

no, he isnt playing


he really IS dumb


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't actually figure out what you are trying to say.  As an agent trying to conceal the methods of mass murder, you don't have to make sense, just pretending you do is enough to confuse things for those too fearful to stand directly for defense of the Constitution by recognizing the violations of laws made under it.  Those violations of law happen to serve your side of this bs discussion so of course you won't acknowledge it.  You have no evidence.
> 
> The concrete core has independently verified evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh going to play dumb now huh.... Okay go ahead and do that... But understand this Mr. Wannabe huckster, every time you pull this BS its like a big neon finger with the word Idiot written over it pointing straight at you....
> 
> You sat there and said one thing, then denied saying that, and when it was shown here in your own words, you pretend I am not making sense.... Seriously, if you wanted to paint yourself a bigger fool I can't imagine how you could do it after that....
> 
> Why not debate your own words some more? Show us your brilliance Mr. Wizard.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, he isnt playing
> 
> 
> he really IS dumb
Click to expand...


If it weren't such a source of entertainment for so many I would recommend shunning this asshole till he gives up......


----------



## Fizz

gslack said:


> If it weren't such a source of entertainment for so many I would recommend shunning this asshole till he gives up......



as far as i can tell he isnt going to give up. he's got no life other than this. interestingly enough he has known about the explosives embedded in the invisecrete core since the 80s yet waited until several years AFTER 9/11 to say anything about it.

so lets pretend for a second that his info was accurate and the WTC was built like he said....

HE COVERED UP THIS CONSPIRACY HIMSELF FOR YEARS!!

i dont know about you but i would be out there screaming to everyone in the world about explosives embedded in the towers by about 11am on 9/11/2001.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't such a source of entertainment for so many I would recommend shunning this asshole till he gives up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i can tell he isnt going to give up. he's got no life other than this. interestingly enough he has known about the explosives embedded in the invisecrete core since the 80s yet waited until several years AFTER 9/11 to say anything about it.
> 
> so lets pretend for a second that his info was accurate and the WTC was built like he said....
> 
> HE COVERED UP THIS CONSPIRACY HIMSELF FOR YEARS!!
> 
> i dont know about you but i would be out there screaming to everyone in the world about explosives embedded in the towers by about 11am on 9/11/2001.
Click to expand...

um, i would have been screaming about ANY building having explosives "built-in" as soon as i found out about it
the buildings would have been EMPTY on 9/11/2001


----------



## gslack

Fizz said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't such a source of entertainment for so many I would recommend shunning this asshole till he gives up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i can tell he isnt going to give up. he's got no life other than this. interestingly enough he has known about the explosives embedded in the invisecrete core since the 80s yet waited until several years AFTER 9/11 to say anything about it.
> 
> so lets pretend for a second that his info was accurate and the WTC was built like he said....
> 
> HE COVERED UP THIS CONSPIRACY HIMSELF FOR YEARS!!
> 
> i dont know about you but i would be out there screaming to everyone in the world about explosives embedded in the towers by about 11am on 9/11/2001.
Click to expand...


Yeah no shit...... LOL

I don't think this guy is a genius or even particularly bright (just read what he posts), but I do think he is fully aware he is full of shit. Watch his reactions when busted... A true believer would become incensed and run off in a huff... he doesn't, he stays calm and tries to bullshit his way through it or ignores it altogether....

oh he knows what hes doing full and well. He has decided if David Ike can spout lizard people nonsense, he can spew his own brand of bullshit and get paid too. he doesn't see it as any different in his approach and ike's. The reality is ike is entertaining, and his BS is so ridiculous the most of it is viewed as most people watch pro-wrestling, with a bit of tongue in cheek. He lacks that charisma and showmanship, so he tries to make up for it trying to sound impossibly knowledgeable on it. if he could get away with it he would claim he was there and survived the fall, but he has some limit. And this shows he is not a fool, nor a believer to the extent of losing all for his cause....

I know the type, I have to deal with similar kinds at work all the time unfortunately....


----------



## Fizz

gslack said:


> I know the type, I have to deal with similar kinds at work all the time unfortunately....



well god bless you. i never had to deal with stupid people on a regular basis in real life and perhaps that is why i find them so entertaining here.

well, i guess the DMV people are the only stupid ones i had to deal with.


----------



## gslack

Fizz said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the type, I have to deal with similar kinds at work all the time unfortunately....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well god bless you. i never had to deal with stupid people on a regular basis in real life and perhaps that is why i find them so entertaining here.
> 
> well, i guess the DMV people are the only stupid ones i had to deal with.
Click to expand...


LOL, my ignorant people work for the government HAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Christophera

On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.


Which bears no resemblence to this.


All we can conclude is that the engineer of record accurately described the core to Newsweek and they accurately published his description of a concrete core.

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> Which bears no resemblence to this.
> 
> 
> All we can conclude is that the engineer of record accurately described the core to Newsweek and they accurately published his description of a concrete core.
> 
> *.*


except that was NOT what he said
you lying piece of deadbeat shit


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> Which bears no resemblence to this.
> 
> 
> All we can conclude is that the engineer of record accurately described the core to Newsweek and they accurately published his description of a concrete core.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*



Why do you lie so blatantly? you know dam good and well Robinson did not say that. the reporter said that, and all data shows this was a mistake. So why are you so desperate to prove something that is so easily proven wrong?


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> Which bears no resemblence to this.



Huh?  The two images of absolutely nothing look EXACTLY alike, dipshit.

That reminds me.  The other day, CriscoFEARa was shown the standard alphabet and asked to just read it.

CriscoFEARa:  A.B.C.D.E.K.H.I. . . . 

Liability:  Wait wait wait, asshole.  Try that again.

CriscoFEARa:  A.B.C.D.E.K.H. . . . 

Liability:  NO!  You messed it up again, ya blithering moron.  Try reading it correctly this time, idiot.

CriscoFEARa:  A.B.C.D.E.K. . . . 

Liability:  Jeez, CriscoFEARa, you are SO very retarded.  I don't get it.  How come every time I see * "F" you see "K" you scumbag?*


----------



## Christophera

On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.







Which bears no resemblence to this.






All we can conclude is that the engineer of record accurately described the core to Newsweek
 and they accurately published his description of a concrete core.

*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Which bears no resemblence to this.
> 
> 
> 
> All we can conclude is that the engineer of record accurately described the core to Newsweek
> and they accurately published his description of a concrete core.
> 
> *.*


still showing what a fucking dipshit you are


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.



Wrong.. !

You have seen something which has caused you an addiction to telling lies .. ! You have been hypnotized Chi$$y Poop

You have been blinded by the light of your demon .. CHRIS !!

WAKE UP !!

Naah don't do that .. 

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> On 9-11 we see this for the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bears no resemblence to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we can conclude is that the engineer of record accurately described the core to Newsweek
> and they accurately published his description of a concrete core.
> 
> *Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.*



it doesnt look the same according to who? YOU?!!

find one expert that sees concrete in that picture. 

all we can conclude is that you are a lying jackass that still claims robertson said something he didnt say.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> fiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have NOTHING that backs up you claims that the steel core columns were "elevator guide rail support steel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This completely discounts the possibility of the vertical steel in the core being "core columns".
> 
> 
> Which completely explains WHY there are no steel core columns in the coer area.
> 
> 
> The elevator guide rail support steel with butt plates and single pass welds was NOT strong enough to stand on its own.
Click to expand...


I thought you said that the elevator guide rails were fastened to the inside face of your supposed core wall? Now you claim there is a about a 6' gap between the wall and the guide rail support steel.

What gives Chris? Why the contradiction?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The same exact stain of concrete is on the interior box column and the first elevator guide rail support to about the 3rd floor where the interior box columns were completely encased in concrete,  The stain also shows on the top piece which would be inside the concrete pour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same stain is on the lower part of the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall that has the 3x7 hallway running the length of it.  Daylight shines through the short wall segment.
> 
> These are the antics agents without evidence must use to try and reinforce the "big lie" from FEMA.



Now I KNOW you're making shit up as you go along. In another forum you claimed that the columns were encased up the first three floors of the basement. In another forum you claim that it was up to the first 4 floors. In another forum you claimed that the columns MAY have been encased.

Now it's the first 3 floors? 

What the fuck are you doing Chris? You aren't on the side of truth at all. How can someone supposedly on the side of truth make up four different scenarios? That's just horseshit.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


>



By the way. In that second photo, that isn't a buttplate. It's the same lugs shown in the first two columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Look at the "buttplates" in this photo at the top of all the columns!!!!!





No "buttplates" whatsoever. They are lugs on the SIDES of the columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Remember this little gem Chris? The one where you tried to claim that the beams were "hand drawn" onto the plans and used that as further proof that they were faked?






Turns out you have no clue about drafting and how things are represented on drawings. That "hand drawn" beam is nothing more than the drafter showing insulation around the beam.

What a putz.



Notice also the 2" planking thickness shown above and below the concrete on the right of the above picture.


----------



## Gamolon

Below is another quote from Chris from the Break for News forum. http://breakfornews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=48007&highlight=fastened+core+guide+rail#48007


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Occasionally contactors had to do without pieces until the steel framework was finally fastened to the concrete core, 10 floors below the top floor



How exactly was the framework "fastened to the core" Chris?


----------



## Christophera

The rebar of the core had plates welded to it with threaded shafts protruding through the forms on the outside.

This shows a freehanded diagonal added.






The title block is freehanded.  Can we imagine the plans for the tallest buildings in the world having a freehanded title block on the final drawings used in construction?




*gumjob is an agent promoting secret methods of mass murder.*


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> The rebar of the core had plates welded to it with threaded shafts protruding through the forms on the outside.
> 
> This shows a freehanded diagonal added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title block is freehanded.  Can we imagine the plans for the tallest buildings in the world having a freehanded title block on the final drawings used in construction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gumjob is an agent promoting secret methods of mass murder.*



Dude have you ever worked construction? I defy you to show me a single blueprint that after completion had no handwritten corrections, notations or changes..... Seriously, nothing ever goes 100% as the architect plans, and thats still true even in todays world of CNC and CAD computers and design. Its just the simple difference between the hypothetical and possible and real world application. Some things no matter how well planned or thought out in concept or design do not work in the real world application.

And as far as this blueprint, look closely at the writing all over it.... A great deal of it is hand written.... The reason for that during conceptualization the name of the building, the area of the building referenced, and the particulars of who it was for and what it was, did not change. Therefore they were placed at set points in the drawing with a letterhead, title, and various other particulars. The rest, the things that could change as the drawing played out, were done by hand.....

Jesus man get a life........


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The rebar of the core had plates welded to it with threaded shafts protruding through the forms on the outside.
> 
> This shows a freehanded diagonal added.



What a dumbass. It's because the drafter wanted to represent fireproofing on the beams so he/she had drawn it freehand to give it a "wavy", non-linear look. They didn't use a straightedge. I would have down the same thing as a drafter in that section view. 



Christophera said:


> The title block is freehanded.  Can we imagine the plans for the tallest buildings in the world having a freehanded title block on the final drawings used in construction?
> 
> *gumjob is an agent promoting secret methods of mass murder.*



No, the title block is NOT freehand. The fields filled in are (scale, date, checked, revision dates and initials, etc.) but not the actual title block. In my years as a designer, I've seen both templates AND freehand used to fill out title blocks. Take your bullshit elsewhere.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The rebar of the core had plates welded to it with threaded shafts protruding through the forms on the outside.



Bullshit.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The rebar of the core had plates welded to it with threaded shafts protruding through the forms on the outside.



source please.


----------



## Gamolon

Here is your quote from another forum Chris. Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers? - Page 68 - JREF Forum



			
				Chrisophera said:
			
		

> ...points to the pad arm brackets that hold the guide rails to the inside of the cast concrete core wall.



"Holds the guide rails to the inside of the cast concrete core wall". So you seem to be talking out of both sides of your mouth.

First it was the guide rails were attached to the inside of the concrete core wall, now it's that there is a 6' gap between the rails and the wall now.

Which is it Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Another quote Chris where you say the elevator guide rail support steel was fastened directly to the inner core wall face. Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers? - Page 267 - JREF Forum



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> The main reason the elevators were so fast in the towers was becaues of the perfect alignment of the guide rail supports which were fastened to the inside of the concrete core walls.



So yet again, you have majorly screwed up. You now are claiming that the concrete core was 12' from the perimeter core columns. The column spacing, specified by you, was 20'. Given the fact that the 20' spacing was from center to center of the columns, that leaves about 6' of space between the inner concrete wall face and the elevator guide rail support steel.

Care to explain?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rebar of the core had plates welded to it with threaded shafts protruding through the forms on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source please.
Click to expand...

his ass
where he gets everything else he uses


----------



## Christophera

The agenst prove they are agents by asking, "source please" when their operation is enabled by a theft of public documents that obstructed justice.

*The ex mayor took the WTC docuements from the city offices.*http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html

And they have never been returned.​
The deceptive false society of agents atempt to pretend that the critical documents were returned, bu their references DO NOT say that.

Proof of support the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> The agenst prove they are agents by asking, "source please" when their operation is enabled by a theft of public documents that obstructed justice.
> 
> *The ex mayor took the WTC docuements from the city offices.*http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html
> 
> And they have never been returned.​
> The deceptive false society of agents atempt to pretend that the critical documents were returned, bu their references DO NOT say that.
> 
> Proof of support the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder.



Dude if I were an agent your ass would be in a chair with a light in your eyes. With the patriot act I wouldn't even have to acknowledge you were in my custody..... LOL, never thought I would be happy for that piece of crap legislation..... oh well every cloud has one silver lining.......

In all seriousness, I think you are a deliberate huckster, and you should be ashamed of yourself.....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agenst prove they are agents by asking, "source please" when their operation is enabled by a theft of public documents that obstructed justice.
> 
> *The ex mayor took the WTC docuements from the city offices.*http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html
> 
> And they have never been returned.​
> The deceptive false society of agents atempt to pretend that the critical documents were returned, bu their references DO NOT say that.
> 
> Proof of support the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder.



so you admit you have no source and are just spewing crap to try to change the subject.

thanks for admitting you are a lying sack of shit by not providing the source!!


----------



## Christophera

I don't need a source because I already have what is needed to prevail in this discussion.

*EVIDENCE*

A protion of the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core area.

Your behavior proves you have no sources.

These are independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._​


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I don't need a source because I already have what is needed to prevail in this discussion.
> 
> *{bullshit film}*
> 
> *{debunked horseshit links}*



You really need some new material Brown. Repeating the same old, same old is getting really stale.


----------



## slackjawed

Same debunked pictures, same debunked arguments, same tired old bs from agent chri$$y, the twoofer for profit!

have fun guys, i will be around a lot less until the snow flies, here is why;
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-outdoors/115452-moving-to-summer-pastures.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I don't need a source because I already have what is needed to prevail in this discussion.



are you fucking serious? you dont need a source? you just make shit up and dont need to verify it because you look at steel and see invisicrete?


----------



## Christophera

rat said:
			
		

> You really need some new material Brown. Repeating the same old, same old is getting really stale.



It is logical that your service to the perpetrators of mass murder would try and pretend that new evidence was needed when you have none of your own.  

Your attempted disinformation by default with your false peer group rejecting the independently verified evidence is Sooooooooo obvious traitor.

The fact is that the concrete core has been proven for years and anyone serious about the truth knows it.

FEMA lied, the Twins had a concrete tubular core.  Here is the concrete base wall of WTC 1 north side.  Note the 3x7 utility hallways running the length of the concrete wall segment.

The wall segments were short because the volume of concrete was so great.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need some new material Brown. Repeating the same old, same old is getting really stale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is logical that your service to the perpetrators of mass murder would try and pretend that new evidence was needed when you have none of your own.
> 
> Your attempted disinformation by default with your false peer group rejecting the independently verified evidence is Sooooooooo obvious traitor.
> 
> The fact is that the concrete core has been proven for years and anyone serious about the truth knows it.
> 
> FEMA lied, the Twins had a concrete tubular core.  Here is the concrete base wall of WTC 1 north side.  Note the 3x7 utility hallways running the length of the concrete wall segment.
> 
> The wall segments were short because the volume of concrete was so great.
Click to expand...


Huckster, is trying to get hukstermania going on in all his husckstermanics..... OOOH YEAH!


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> The wall segments were short because the volume of concrete was so great.



So making them short made the volume greater, or is it that making them short would cause the volume to be greater or is it that you are short changed in the logic department



			
				Christopharter said:
			
		

> The fact is that the concrete core has been proven for years and anyone serious about the truth knows it.



This isn't a fact. A fact is something different. A fact is something which can be shown to be true by a number of interacting validations. You have failed now for 8 years to produce one single fact other than you are a twit.

The concrete core is simply *your platform to get attention* and diffuse (not defuse) any real comment on why the towers collapsed. 

I guess the Chri$$y agents bo$$ must be paying you peanuts, because what they got was a neanderthal  who likes posing in a cave.. 

We love you Chris ... 

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Your fake logic cannot protect the secret means of mass murder you endeavor to conceal.

You act in conspiracy, with the perpetrators.  And the agents here, if you indeed are not them.  Acting under different user names.

These people know nothing except their loss.







And they will not find closure without the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your fake logic cannot protect the secret means of mass murder you endeavor to conceal.
> 
> You act in conspiracy, with the perpetrators.  And the agents here, if you indeed are not them.  Acting under different user names.
> 
> These people know nothing except their loss.
> 
> 
> 
> And they will not find closure without the truth.


more proof you are still a fucking moron


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Your fake logic cannot protect the secret means of mass murder you endeavor to conceal.
> 
> You act in conspiracy, with the perpetrators.  And the agents here, if you indeed are not them.  Acting under different user names.
> 
> These people know nothing except their loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they will not find closure without the truth.



love the shameless way you go for the heart strings and try to claim a high morality when it suits you......

Where is that sensitivity when you are caught lying over and again about this?

only a true lowlife POS would try and use this tactic after posting garbage that makes these same people in the pics look like fools for asking for answers....

You sir are beyond low.....


----------



## Christophera

If one image of steel core columns in the core area had ever been shown, your words might have meaning.

No image of that has ever been seen.

You and your false group refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the buildings plans.

My uses of the images is apropriate.  It is in defense of the Constitutional right of all Americans to due process and equal protection of law.

The cause of death is invalidated on 3,000 death certificates.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> If one image of steel core columns in the core area had ever been shown, your words might have meaning.
> 
> No image of that has ever been seen.
> 
> You and your false group refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the buildings plans.
> 
> My uses of the images is apropriate.  It is in defense of the Constitutional right of all Americans to due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated on 3,000 death certificates.



Chris this is your baby .. you gave birth to this shit heap .. you cannot show your baby.. no one has to show you anything to prove you wrong. You have to show us something to prove you are right. 

How about you do that Chris .. or at least* admit* that even according to your own arguments that you can't because it was constructed out of view.

Just do that Chris .. admit that you can't show us a concrete core prior to 9/11.

Do that one Chris. Be up front and honest.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If one image of steel core columns in the core area had ever been shown, your words might have meaning.
> 
> No image of that has ever been seen.
> 
> You and your false group refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the buildings plans.
> 
> My uses of the images is apropriate.  It is in defense of the Constitutional right of all Americans to due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated on 3,000 death certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris this is your baby .. you gave birth to this shit heap .. you cannot show your baby.. no one has to show you anything to prove you wrong. You have to show us something to prove you are right.
> 
> How about you do that Chris .. or at least* admit* that even according to your own arguments that you can't because it was constructed out of view.
> 
> Just do that Chris .. admit that you can't show us a concrete core prior to 9/11.
> 
> Do that one Chris. Be up front and honest.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

he cant even show concrete core ON 9/11
what he always posts and claims to be concrete is a fucking DUST cloud


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Agent of Mental Torture of the Victims Families Christophera said:


> rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need some new material Brown. Repeating the same old, same old is getting really stale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that the concrete core has been proven for years and anyone serious about the truth knows it.
> 
> FEMA lied, the Twins had a concrete tubular core.  Here is the concrete base wall of WTC 1 north side.  Note the 3x7 utility hallways running the length of the concrete wall segment.
> 
> The wall segments were short because the volume of concrete was so great.
Click to expand...


You are the only person in the world spewing this garbage, Agent of Misinterpreting the Constitution Brown. Nobody else is inventing concrete cores or "elevator guide rail support steel". How can you live with yourself, dishonoring the victims like that. They deserve to have the truth, not some whimsical fabrications like your "3-inch DOD supplied re-bar" & "concrete spires" Show me a photo of the concrete spire before 9/11/01 if you can Chrissy. 

Now run along to your Playhouse of Tarditude, and see if you can round up some pictures of the spire. I await your proof, oh mighty Agent of Kryptonian Re-bar Photos.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is logical that.....



you have no fucking idea what logic is so the rest of your post is NULL

a LOGICAL person pays his fucking child support!!


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> If one image of steel core columns in the core area had ever been shown, your words might have meaning.
> 
> No image of that has ever been seen.
> 
> You and your false group refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the buildings plans.
> 
> My uses of the images is apropriate.  It is in defense of the Constitutional right of all Americans to due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> The cause of death is invalidated on 3,000 death certificates.



First you are lying..... There was many pictures posted in this thread of them alone. You just claim they aren't core beams or steel. Also the clips, the pics, and all the other BS states this in no uncertain terms but you decide its all either made up or means something else.

You are a liar and a lowlife POS....


----------



## Christophera

No, the reverse of what agents say is most often true.

Your post proves this because you did not post even one of those supposed images of the supposed steel core columns.

Or, if such a momemtous post of such images were made, all agents would be posting the images until the debate was obviously won.

What your lie proves is that you are an agent.  I t proves you have no such images.  And that you have a directive to oppose the truth.

The Twins had a concrete core.  The east wall of WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core area.






Anyone with experience in concrete and steel can see this.  One such person saw the evidence and promptly went out and found MORE evidence of the concrete core.  The video clip above was foundd.  They incorporated it in their own video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Agent Christophera of the Kryptonian Guard said:


> No, the reverse of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Your post proves this because you did not post even one of those supposed images of the supposed steel core columns.
> 
> Or, if such a momemtous post of such images were made, all agents would be posting the images until the debate was obviously won.
> 
> What your lie proves is that you are an agent.  I t proves you have no such images.  And that you have a directive to oppose the truth.
> 
> The Twins had a concrete core.  The east wall of WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the core area.
> 
> Anyone with experience in concrete and steel can see this.  One such person saw the evidence and promptly went out and found MORE evidence of the concrete core.  The video clip above was foundd.  They incorporated it in their own video.



We have posted numerous photos of the STEEL core of the Towers. There are so many photos that none of them can be called "momemtous" (whatever the fuck that is!)

So we have the images to prove what we say. The fact that you can not come up with photos of the intact concrete core makes you an agent of disinformation who dishonors the victims of 9/11.

And for your information, I have more experience in concrete & steel than you'll ever know, and i can't "see this", agent.


----------



## Christophera

Blah, blah, blah.  You have no evidence and have posted none.  fiz spam does not count, for reasons well defined and acceptable.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html

Your inconsistent data exposes itself as support for a lie.

This, 






does not look like this,






Therefore FEMA lied.  You work to support their lie and support secret mthods of mass murder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Blah, blah, blah.  You have no evidence and have posted none.  fiz spam does not count, for reasons well defined and acceptable.
> 
> 
> Your inconsistent data exposes itself as support for a lie.
> 
> This,
> 
> does not look like this,
> 
> 
> Therefore FEMA lied.  You work to support their lie and support secret mthods of mass murder.



You see everyone, this is how the agents work. No matter what anyone tells them, or shows them, agents will not accept it as evidence. They will keep going back to their claims of "inconsistent data" & "secret methods", since that is an agent's favorite trick. Then an agent will start re-posting their grainy, out of focus photos of "concrete cores" & "elevator guide rail support steel".

Beware of the "concrete core" agents. They are on the wrong side of history, the wrong side of the Constitution, and the wrong side of America. Agents of the "concrete core" dishonor the victims and their families, all to make $6.38 on their website.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Blah, blah, blah.  You have no evidence and have posted none.  fiz spam does not count, for reasons well defined and acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> SPAM12
> 
> 
> SPAM6
> 
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> 
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> 
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> 
> 
> Your inconsistent data exposes itself as support for a lie.
> 
> This,
> 
> 
> 
> does not look like this,
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore FEMA lied.  You work to support their lie and support secret mthods of mass murder.


you are what you accuse others of
agent christoFEARa of Spam


----------



## Christophera

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
_

WIDE SPREAD MISINFORMATION FURTHERS MISPRISION OF TREASON

Many other such quasi authorities or sources can be named who act in the same fashion unreasonably ignoring evidence then misleading the public who is seeking information to support and defend the Constitution. This deception is widely spread and believed but it will be found that no independently verifiable evidence supporting the core structure FEMA presents, (EXHIBIT &#8220;C&#8221; ) can be produced, if the matter is officially questioned.

Included is a letter to Jimmy Wales, founder of Wikipedia whose editors refuse to utilize evidence or recognize the violation of laws that show a need to use evidence in editing of the structural page of their &#8220;World trade Center&#8221; series. Essentially, these editors act without considering their written policies of editing. Thereby, the editors create a misleading knowledge base and obstruct justice depriving the publics knowledge of acts furthering misprision of treason.

PRAYER

The parties making these disclosures of this knowledge pray for impartial consideration of this information and swift, appropriate actions upon it in the protection of our Constitution and upholding of our laws. If these citizens can be of assistance in providing higher quality digital images, please contact us.

The pages submitted with this disclosure, detail the included photographic panels and their specific meaningful information._

The structure shown in the above diagram from FEMA, part of the original WTC report, NEVER EXISTED


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, the reverse of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Your post proves this because you did not post even one of those supposed images of the supposed steel core columns.



he doesnt need to post them. you post them all the time.

find any pictures of an actual concrete core yet?. not your silly misinterpreted crap where you see dust and claim its concrete but a picture that shows ACTUAL CONCRETE?

the reason nobody believes you isnt because they are agents. its because your shit is unbelievable. anyone can look at your pictures of the steel core and laugh at you when you say its concrete and there is no steel in the picture. anyone can look at your link where you claim robertson said there was a concrete core and see that you are lying and he never said it.

you simply are a delusional jackass. there's no need for secret agents when normal people can see right through your hoax.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> _
> 
> WIDE SPREAD MISINFORMATION FURTHERS MISPRISION OF TREASON
> 
> Many other such quasi authorities or sources can be named who act in the same fashion unreasonably ignoring evidence then misleading the public who is seeking information to support and defend the Constitution. This deception is widely spread and believed but it will be found that no independently verifiable evidence supporting the core structure FEMA presents, (EXHIBIT &#8220;C&#8221; ) can be produced, if the matter is officially questioned.
> 
> Included is a letter to Jimmy Wales, founder of Wikipedia whose editors refuse to utilize evidence or recognize the violation of laws that show a need to use evidence in editing of the structural page of their &#8220;World trade Center&#8221; series. Essentially, these editors act without considering their written policies of editing. Thereby, the editors create a misleading knowledge base and obstruct justice depriving the publics knowledge of acts furthering misprision of treason.
> 
> PRAYER
> 
> The parties making these disclosures of this knowledge pray for impartial consideration of this information and swift, appropriate actions upon it in the protection of our Constitution and upholding of our laws. If these citizens can be of assistance in providing higher quality digital images, please contact us.
> 
> The pages submitted with this disclosure, detail the included photographic panels and their specific meaningful information._
> 
> The structure shown in the above diagram from FEMA, part of the original WTC report, NEVER EXISTED


you need the ability to post images and links revoked


----------



## Christophera

America needs your computer and connection revoked because you only use your brain to protect the secret methods of mass murder used to impel treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> America needs your computer and connection revoked because you only use your brain to protect the secret methods of mass murder used to impel treason.


but you dont have the ability to do that, do ya, dipshit
keep proving yourself a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

As long as you keep supporting secrete methods of mass murder used to impel treason and the judge knows about what you are doing, there is a chance.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ision-of-treason-filed-in-district-court.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As long as you keep supporting secrete methods of mass murder used to impel treason and the judge knows about what you are doing, there is a chance.


LOL
what an idiot
the judge threw your BULLSHIT out


----------



## Christophera

No, the judge rejected his duty and made it ours.  Note the conformed face page is "CM", criminal miscellaneous filed with the federal criminal court clerk.







The judge directed the criminal clerk to remove it from the file and refile it as a civil suit against those named for misprision of treason.






We objected formally to being forced into taking the role of civil plaintiffs when all we were doing was complying with U.S. code.

_TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, the judge rejected his duty and made it ours.  Note the conformed face page is "CM", criminal miscellaneous filed with the federal criminal court clerk.
> 
> 
> 
> The judge directed the criminal clerk to remove it from the file and refile it as a civil suit against those named for misprision of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> We objected formally to being forced into taking the role of civil plaintiffs when all we were doing was complying with U.S. code.
> 
> _TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


the judge rejected your BULLSHIT
just like any other person with a functioning brain does


----------



## stannrodd

How come this story never made it to the headlines ..

WTC Towers were Built to be Demolished !!

Proof = Non existent PBS video detailing a plan to demolish the Towers .. plus numerous other LIES based on Kleenex TP's ..

I think he's actually winning you know .. I think the next vaccuous quarter of his brain believes the first empty quarter..

0+0 = 0/4 = 0 anyway !!

Stann


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Here is your quote from another forum Chris. Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers? - Page 68 - JREF Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrisophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...points to the pad arm brackets that hold the guide rails to the inside of the cast concrete core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Holds the guide rails to the inside of the cast concrete core wall". So you seem to be talking out of both sides of your mouth.
> 
> First it was the guide rails were attached to the inside of the concrete core wall, now it's that there is a 6' gap between the rails and the wall now.
> 
> Which is it Chris?
Click to expand...


Answer Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Another quote Chris where you say the elevator guide rail support steel was fastened directly to the inner core wall face. Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers? - Page 267 - JREF Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason the elevators were so fast in the towers was becaues of the perfect alignment of the guide rail supports which were fastened to the inside of the concrete core walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yet again, you have majorly screwed up. You now are claiming that the concrete core was 12' from the perimeter core columns. The column spacing, specified by you, was 20'. Given the fact that the 20' spacing was from center to center of the columns, that leaves about 6' of space between the inner concrete wall face and the elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> Care to explain?
Click to expand...


Answer Chris? You said this just recently:


Christophera said:


> There are 12 feet from the inside or right side of the interior box column.  The interior box columns is encased in another 5 feet.



What gives? The quote directly above has you stating that that concrete was 12' from the right side of the interior box column. The columns were spaced at 20' that puts your "elevator guide rail support steel about 6' away from the concrete core wall. You said before in other forums, as I have quoted you saying, that the "guide rail support steel was fastened directly to the core wall".

Car to explain why you contradict yourself?


----------



## DiveCon

btw, ChristoFEARa, you wanted me to look this up for you



			
				Websters online said:
			
		

> Main Entry: *id·i·ot*
> Pronunciation:  \&#712;i-d&#275;-&#601;t\
> Function:   _noun_
> Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French _ydiote,_  from Latin _idiota_ ignorant person, from Greek _idi&#333;t&#275;s_  one in a private station, layman, ignorant person, from _idios_  one's own, private; akin to Latin _suus_ one's own  &#8212; more at suicide
> Date:  14th century
> *1*usually offensive   *:*  a person affected with extreme mental retardation
> *2* *:* a foolish or stupid person
> &#8212; *idiot* _adjective_



seem either definition would fit you


----------



## Gamolon

Another quote from you Chris:



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> WTC 2 had 2 hallways in each direction and they were quite which could create the "lobby feel" and give the impressson that elevators were accessed from outside core walls when in fact the elevators were accessed from inside the core only.



This one was way back when you claimed that BOTH cores did not have elevator access from outside the core at the lobby level. You wrote the above like you knew what you were talking about. 

My question is, why did you make this up about the both towers? Only to later admit you were wrong and then make up the story about the core of WTC2 begin redesigned.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob said:
			
		

> The quote directly above has you stating that that concrete was 12' from the right side of the interior box column. The columns were spaced at 20' that puts your "elevator guide rail support steel about 6' away from the concrete core wall. You said before in other forums, as I have quoted you saying, that the "guide rail support steel was fastened directly to the core wall".



The 20' spacing is along the core wall face, and the 12 foot thickness is perpendicular to that.  Apples and oranges agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote directly above has you stating that that concrete was 12' from the right side of the interior box column. The columns were spaced at 20' that puts your "elevator guide rail support steel about 6' away from the concrete core wall. You said before in other forums, as I have quoted you saying, that the "guide rail support steel was fastened directly to the core wall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20' spacing is along the core wall face, and the 12 foot thickness is perpendicular to that.  Apples and oranges agent.
Click to expand...

you have no clue
lol


----------



## Christophera

divot said:
			
		

> Quote: Originally Posted by Websters online
> Main Entry: id·i·ot
> Pronunciation: \&#712;i-d&#275;-&#601;t\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French ydiote, from Latin idiota ignorant person, from Greek idi&#333;t&#275;s one in a private station, layman, ignorant person, from idios one's own, private; akin to Latin suus one's own &#8212; more at suicide
> Date: 14th century
> 1usually offensive : a person affected with extreme mental retardation
> 2 : a foolish or stupid person
> &#8212; idiot adjective



No, the dictionary does NOT have the full original meaning of idiot.  Your masters removed it nearly a century ago in the the dumbing down of America

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUYCBfmIcHM]YouTube - Norman Dodd On Tax Exempt Foundations[/ame]

*And they did it so they could use the idiots and the idiots would not know they were being used.  In fact they made idiots just for that purpose.*

Accordingly, you wouldn't know an idiot even if you were one.

If you ask nicely I'll tell you the meaning agent.


----------



## DiveCon

DipShit said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Websters online
> Main Entry: id·i·ot
> Pronunciation: \&#712;i-d&#275;-&#601;t\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French ydiote, from Latin idiota ignorant person, from Greek idi&#333;t&#275;s one in a private station, layman, ignorant person, from idios one's own, private; akin to Latin suus one's own &#8212; more at suicide
> Date: 14th century
> 1usually offensive : a person affected with extreme mental retardation
> 2 : a foolish or stupid person
> &#8212; idiot adjective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the dictionary does NOT have the full original meaning of idiot.  Your masters removed it nearly a century ago in the
> 
> 
> 
> *And they did it so they could use the idiots and the idiots would not know they were being used.  In fact they made idiots just for that purpose.*
> 
> Accordingly, you wouldn't know an idiot even if you were one.
> 
> If you ask nicely I'll tell you the meaning agent.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
you are the epitome of an idiot
you prove it over and over

and why would ANYONE trust your definition of ANYTHING
you are shown STEEL, you POST STEEL you call it concrete
you have the lowest of the low of respect


----------



## slackjawed

Failing businesses always act in that same desperate way don't they.

agent chri$$y's business must be real bad for this kind of desperate behavior.

Soon, he will be getting so few hits they will kick him out of the webring.

maybe agent chri$$y will move on and cash in on the newest conspiracy.

waddiya say agent chri$$y, did the "perps" blow up that oil rig?

If you act fast you can get in the ground floor of a conspiracy money machine that is projected to last years and generate millions.......


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Failing businesses always act in that same desperate way don't they.
> 
> agent chri$$y's business must be real bad for this kind of desperate behavior.
> 
> Soon, he will be getting so few hits they will kick him out of the webring.
> 
> maybe agent chri$$y will move on and cash in on the newest conspiracy.
> 
> waddiya say agent chri$$y, did the "perps" blow up that oil rig?
> 
> If you act fast you can get in the ground floor of a conspiracy money machine that is projected to last years and generate millions.......


hey, maybe they can use some of his "invisicrete" to fix that thing


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failing businesses always act in that same desperate way don't they.
> 
> agent chri$$y's business must be real bad for this kind of desperate behavior.
> 
> Soon, he will be getting so few hits they will kick him out of the webring.
> 
> maybe agent chri$$y will move on and cash in on the newest conspiracy.
> 
> waddiya say agent chri$$y, did the "perps" blow up that oil rig?
> 
> If you act fast you can get in the ground floor of a conspiracy money machine that is projected to last years and generate millions.......
> 
> 
> 
> hey, maybe they can use some of his "invisicrete" to fix that thing
Click to expand...


If we ask agent chri$$y for help, the best we could hope for is that he would refer us to that guy who 'winked' at him and damaged his car to go and fix it by magic........


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote directly above has you stating that that concrete was 12' from the right side of the interior box column. The columns were spaced at 20' that puts your "elevator guide rail support steel about 6' away from the concrete core wall. You said before in other forums, as I have quoted you saying, that the "guide rail support steel was fastened directly to the core wall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20' spacing is along the core wall face, and the 12 foot thickness is perpendicular to that.  Apples and oranges agent.
Click to expand...






That 20' spacing is not true then? What is the approximate spacing between those columns Chris?


----------



## slackjawed

did he say "agents and oranges"?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quote directly above has you stating that that concrete was 12' from the right side of the interior box column. The columns were spaced at 20' that puts your "elevator guide rail support steel about 6' away from the concrete core wall. You said before in other forums, as I have quoted you saying, that the "guide rail support steel was fastened directly to the core wall".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20' spacing is along the core wall face, and the 12 foot thickness is perpendicular to that.  Apples and oranges agent.
Click to expand...


Nothing like being caught in your own web of lies eh Chris. Remember this photo you annotated?





That photo above with your annotations PROVES you thought the columns were at 20' centers. Look at what you claim is a "15' wide" footer for the 17' wide wall. There is a big space between the dark grillages and the "lighter band" which you deem the wall footer. Also, you say the "interior box column bases" are 20' centers. the distance between the dark grillages and the box column bases is much greater than the spaces between the white column bases you reference.

Keep fucking up and I'll keep pointing it out dumbass.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob, you are out of it.  Still got dimensions along the core wall face confused with the thickness.

This image shows the core base wall thickness of 12 foot and the 5 foot deep interior box column.  Note the 3x7 hallway running the length of the wall segment.


----------



## Christophera

The 12 foot thick concrete core base wall above did not exist with WTC 2 concrete core because it had elevators at the lobby level.






The fact is that this one photo completely proves there were no steel core columns.  The light shining through shows they could not exist because they would obviously not be continuous full length elements as FEMA shows they were.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob, you are out of it.  Still got dimensions along the core wall face confused with the thickness.
> 
> This image shows the core base wall thickness of 12 foot and the 5 foot deep interior box column.  Note the 3x7 hallway running the length of the wall segment.



I'm not confused idiot, you are.

This photo where you point out the "lighter band" as a footer for the 17' wall BETWEEN the two column rows with your double headed red arrow:





Is the same location of your concrete wall in this photo between the column same columns you show above in the foundation photo:





So you just basically admitted that you fucked up again. You are too stupid for words. In one photo you claim 12'. In the other you claim 17'.

What a friggin' loser.


----------



## Gamolon

What is this dimension then if it's not 20' center to center?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


>


this photo more proves the steel core than your "invisicrete"

moronic dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> What is this dimension then if it's not 20' center to center?


and no concrete in that photo either


----------



## Christophera

Are you pretending to be a moron or is it for real?

The 20 feet is parallel to the wall line.  I've said this twice now, maybe more.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob, the foundation photo,






is too oblique or low of an angle to use for the purposes attempted.

Instead prove that these core columns existed,






by showing a photo of them clearly in the core area with their interconnecting structures, *inside the core*​.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob, the foundation photo,
> 
> 
> 
> is too oblique or low of an angle to use for the purposes attempted.
> 
> Instead prove that these core columns existed,
> 
> 
> 
> by showing a photo of them clearly in the core area with their interconnecting structures, *inside the core*​.


you are a massive delusional dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Actually the only thing wrong with the annnotation in this photo,






Is the annotation of 3 inch rebar.  It is actually 6.  At the time when I annotated the image I was unsure of the 5 foot encasement of the interior box columns so only defined the 12 foot thick core base wall.

When someone pointed out that what I had labeled 3 inch was bigger, I thought for a few days and began to remember a segment of the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" (Dr. Larsens search, http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/rl-cb6-27-07pbs.doc_1-2.mp3) that described the foundation and the fact that the 6 inch rebar specified could not be bent and so had to be cut, fit and welded for all angles!!!!!!!!!  Many delays.

That fact from the documentary I found astounding, and fully justified the documentary that had the funded purpose of establishing exactly what the public had paid for.


----------



## Christophera

divot said:
			
		

> you are a massive delusional dipshit



The perpetrators would like that you label Americans seeking evidence with derogatory reference.  They would benefit from that.

You are aiding and abetting felony and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a massive delusional dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators would like that you label Americans seeking evidence with derogatory reference.  They would benefit from that.
> 
> You are aiding and abetting felony and treason.
Click to expand...

fuck off dipshit
you are giving aid and comfort to the enemy


----------



## Christophera

If I failed to recognize violations of law as you do, that would be the case.

The violation of law you refuse to acknowledge deprives the public of the building plans for the Twins, it enables the FEMA deception.

There are many members of the public learning about the infiltrated government and what it is capable of.  The cause of death cannot be valid in 3,000 murders that occured in 20 seconds because of the secret you are trying to keep.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If I failed to recognize violations of law as you do, that would be the case.
> 
> The violation of law you refuse to acknowledge deprives the public of the building plans for the Twins, it enables the FEMA deception.
> 
> .


you violated the law by failing to pay child support
you fucking deadbeat dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Something caused by another governmental violation of law.  The most important records any society keeps is its court records.

*Court records define the mistakes of the people.  People that do not remember their mistakes are doomed to repeat them*

I alledged and sued santa barbara county because there are 1,000 missing court case files that documented reasons for extreme human behavior and mental performance.  They failed to appear on subpoena.






If you were not controlled by the perpetrators of mass murder you could answer this question.

_What is more important, that vital part of the U.S. district courts most important records of is absent or a person damaged by that failure to follow laws is further damaged by a failure to appear on subpoena, by a plaintiff trying to show the absent records are indeed absent, who cannot pay a bill originally created by welfare fraud?_


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Something caused by another governmental violation of law.  The most important records any society keeps is its court records.
> 
> *Court records define the mistakes of the people.  People that do not remember their mistakes are doomed to repeat them*
> 
> I alledged and sued santa barbara county because there are 1,000 missing court case files that documented reasons for extreme human behavior and mental performance.  They failed to appear on subpoena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were not controlled by the perpetrators of mass murder you could answer this question.
> 
> _What is more important, that vital part of the U.S. district courts most important records of is absent or a person damaged by that failure to follow laws is further damaged by a failure to appear on subpoena, by a plaintiff trying to show the absent records are indeed absent, who cannot pay a bill originally created by welfare fraud?_


_

excuses.... excuses... excuses.....

nothing but excuses.

one excuse after another, i couldnt pay my child support because there's no paper from 1876.....

fucking ignorant moronic dipshit has nothing but excuses.



nobody is buying any of your stupid excuses. nobody here and nobody in the courts._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If I failed to recognize violations of law as you do, that would be the case.
> 
> The violation of law you refuse to acknowledge deprives the public of the building plans for the Twins, it enables the FEMA deception.
> 
> There are many members of the public learning about the infiltrated government and what it is capable of.  The cause of death cannot be valid in 3,000 murders that occured in 20 seconds because of the secret you are trying to keep.



you arent a judge. its not up to you to "recognize" violations of the law (thank god).

its up to the court systems. the courts found there was no violations of the law. we dont need to recognize your absurd claims because nothing illegal happened.


----------



## Christophera

The agents inability to recognize violations of law by government was predicted.  The agents behavior is consistent.

The core of the Twins towers was a concrete tube.






FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins






What the vertical steel in the core is not core columns it is elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## stannrodd

Chris the vertical steel within the core area, may well have performed some function when it came to supporting the elevator guide rails, but this does not mean that this was their only function.

To provide the required strength in the steel core, such that a complex elevator system could operate required considerable strength. This is why those vertical inner core columns were significant in their design. They may not have been the most significant part of the core support , but they were necessary.

If there were simply exterior core columns and a "concrete tube core" inside that for some delusional reasoning .. the elevator guide rail support steel would still exist .. whether it was attached to the invisicrete or the exterior core columns. The exterior core columns were still the main support system for the towers when combined with the perimeter curtain walls of the towers. Placing a concrete structure within that steel would do nothing in terms of structural strength. It would just be idiotic. 

I guess that's why it exists for you alone.

Quite simply the CCC did not need to exist and therefore it didn't. (CCC= Shitbags cement pond)

QED 

Satan oops Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Agent of Humongous Ears Christophera said:


>



Agent Chrissy Big-Ears, I was wondering if you ever found anyone to loan you the money for the filing fee. Because you sure couldn't do it with your $6.38 per year website.

Hey, maybe you can claim you don't have to pay due to all the records being lost when the Library of Alexandria was destroyed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Actually the only thing wrong with the annnotation in this photo,
> 
> 
> Is the annotation of 3 inch rebar.  It is actually 6.  .



Proof??


----------



## stannrodd

Ratt in the Hatt said:
			
		

> Hey, maybe you can claim you don't have to pay due to all the records being lost when the Library of Alexandria was destroyed.



That is so funny .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stann


----------



## gslack

So this asshole is a deadbeat dad as well????

How typical....

We get it now delusional boy..... YOU found a woman kind or naive enough to buy your bullshit. And through your ability to compartmentalize and thereby justify whatever you do. You got her pregnant and either she got smart and left you, or you dumped here with the kid so you can go and find yourself....

We get it now, it all makes sense.. All of your BS. YOU are an "Its not me its them" douchebag. Yeah I got a nephew like you, I know your MO very well. He is also never the problem, and no matter what happens, or how much it points right to him, its never anything he did wrong.... he got his sorry ass kicked out of the Navy, and despite him going AWOL for two weeks it was their fault not his. He goes through a job every few weeks, and again no matter how often it happens its all of their doing and not anything he did or his attitude. The idiot has a computer worth about 2000 dollars and drives a car ready for the scrap heap. 

He is the embarrassment of the entire family. I bet you can identify with that.... Sorry If I am being harsh or judgmental right now, but dead beat dads piss me off... 

My brother pays 400 a week in child support. He has 5 kids from 4 different women, and despite his behavior and irresponsibility in making those kids, he pays his child support and shares custody with all their mothers. He isn't a saint, nor is he one to trust with your girlfriend, but he isn't a deadbeat and pays for his children to live...

You pay what? $40 or 60 a week? Yeah, you need to grow up Mr. "its not me its them".. you have a living being whom you helped into this world who you are responsible for. And your responsibility isn't like you have to get up and change a diaper or listen to the child when they need help. Christ man all you gotta do is send the kids mom a few bucks a week. 

you should be shamed of yourself man....


----------



## Fizz

well at least your nephew supports his kids. no matter how much you screw up a normal person would want to help their kids as much as possible. no matter how poor he would want to help them. chris does none of that. he owes over $30,000 in back child support.

at least your nephew waited until the navy to get kicked out. the disinfo agent, chris, got kicked out of the 8th grade.


----------



## Christophera

As usual the agents of the infiltrators of the US government laugh at governmental violations of law, proving they are agents of treason.



*
REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING SILVERSTEIN AND ASSOCIATES TO ALTER AND MISREPRESENT OBSOLETE TWIN TOWER DRAWINGS TO THE PUBLIC.

The effect is that the public is presented privately sourced construction drawings from a party having substantial material conflict of interest which supplant the missing official plans of New York City offices as substantiated by EXHIBIT "B". The drawings &#8220;leaked&#8221; to the public from private sources, supposedly of the Tower structure are digitally altered scans of obsolete blueprints from Silverstein and associates deceiving the public seeking to support and defend the U. Constitution.

DECLARATION OF CHRISTOPHER A. BROWN

I the undersigned, declare under penalty of the laws of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all reproductions of this disclosure are genuine and true from the sources cited.
DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
Christopher A. Brown*

EXHIBIT "E"


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As usual the agents of the infiltrators of the US government laugh at governmental violations of law, proving they are agents of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING SILVERSTEIN AND ASSOCIATES TO ALTER AND MISREPRESENT OBSOLETE TWIN TOWER DRAWINGS TO THE PUBLIC.
> 
> The effect is that the public is presented privately sourced construction drawings from a party having substantial material conflict of interest which supplant the missing official plans of New York City offices as substantiated by EXHIBIT "B". The drawings leaked to the public from private sources, supposedly of the Tower structure are digitally altered scans of obsolete blueprints from Silverstein and associates deceiving the public seeking to support and defend the U. Constitution.
> 
> DECLARATION OF CHRISTOPHER A. BROWN
> 
> I the undersigned, declare under penalty of the laws of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all reproductions of this disclosure are genuine and true from the sources cited.
> DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
> Christopher A. Brown*
> 
> EXHIBIT "E"



hey jackass...

NOBODY GIVES AS FUCK ABOUT THIS STUPID PARANOID DELUSIONAL CRAP.

show us a picture of the fucking concrete core. not dust. not a silhouette but SOMETHING WITH ACTUAL FUCKING CONCRETE IN IT!!!


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> As usual the agents of the infiltrators of the US government laugh at governmental violations of law, proving they are agents of treason.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> REQUEST FOR ORDER TO SHOW CAUSE FOR ALLOWING SILVERSTEIN AND ASSOCIATES TO ALTER AND MISREPRESENT OBSOLETE TWIN TOWER DRAWINGS TO THE PUBLIC.
> 
> The effect is that the public is presented privately sourced construction drawings from a party having substantial material conflict of interest which supplant the missing official plans of New York City offices as substantiated by EXHIBIT "B". The drawings leaked to the public from private sources, supposedly of the Tower structure are digitally altered scans of obsolete blueprints from Silverstein and associates deceiving the public seeking to support and defend the U. Constitution.
> 
> DECLARATION OF CHRISTOPHER A. BROWN
> 
> I the undersigned, declare under penalty of the laws of perjury of the laws of the State of California that all reproductions of this disclosure are genuine and true from the sources cited.
> DATE:_____________________ ____________________________
> Christopher A. Brown*
> 
> EXHIBIT "E"



Douchebag, I do not care about your crap you make up based inconsequential nonsense.... The paper "Aenean sit dis turpis etiam phasellus, scelerisque cursus eros! Hac? Ac lorem placerat sit nascetur! Ac porttitor tincidunt nec eros lorem rhoncus nunc vel enim lectus et aliquam! Ridiculus tortor, lacus proin, porta velit tristique vel? Platea eu ac a? Porta odio lacus? Odio! Dolor, porta rhoncus enim, nunc, pulvinar."

See that? its called "Lorem ipsum text" And its gibberish.... it was created by web developers to fill in text areas quickly and easily to give an example in a tutorial or template framework. And despite it looking like it means something, it means absolutely nothing.... Just like your garbage it is gibberish meant to appear like something... Thats what your posts on this are... Lorem Ipsum nonsense...

Now go and write your baby momma a check useless......


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the only thing wrong with the annnotation in this photo,
> 
> 
> Is the annotation of 3 inch rebar.  It is actually 6.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof??
Click to expand...

he has none, of course
and what he is calling "6" rebar" sure looks like electrical conduit to me


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob, the foundation photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is too oblique or low of an angle to use for the purposes attempted.
> 
> Instead prove that these core columns existed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by showing a photo of them clearly in the core area with their interconnecting structures, *inside the core*​.



No idiot. It has nothing to do with "being oblique". 

My point is YOU claim that the light band is a 15' wide footer based on information you have supposedly gotten somewhere. The two column rows on either side of that "light band" (the white squares on one side that you claim are the interior column footers and the dark grillages opposite) mean that the centerline dimension BETWEEN those two column lines has to be more then 15'. 






So again, it's about 20' center to center according to you.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, you've been caught lying yet AGAIN because someone has found a fuck up in your theory. This is a CONSTANT method that you keep using.

Here is the link to the Break for News forum in which I pulled your quote. It's the post dated Wed. November 28, 2007 at 1:54 am. The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo

I used YOUR OWN drawing and modified it to show the location of the interior box columns as I understood it from your description. This drawing was of the LOBBY LEVEL. Please notice that the interior box columns are OUTSIDE THE CORE and not encased as you later changed your story to say. I asked you to verify if my drawing was correct. here is that drawing.





Here is your reply about that drawing above:


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> That is the correct location of the interior box columns. There were 24 on 20 foot c to c except for the 2 on each face that were the moment frames.
> 
> Eight columns on the long axis faces, 4 on the ends not counting the corners.



So dipshit. Not only did you say that columns along the long axis walls of your fake core were spaced at 20', but the columns along the short axis were ALSO spaced at 20'. That makes this photo that I annotated correct.





Now what Chris?


----------



## Christophera

Agents pretending to be morons are obvious.

The dimension of 20 feet was parallel to the walls, where ever they were.  Agents incorrectly imply the dimensions were related to thickness.

The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core, whic is WHY WTC 2 core appears as it does here.






The juvenile and incompetent effort by agents to confuse people is exposed.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending to be morons are obvious.
> 
> The dimension of 20 feet was parallel to the walls, where ever they were.  Agents incorrectly imply the dimensions were related to thickness.



The columns were all on the same centerline dumbass. 20' spacing is 20' spacing.


----------



## Christophera

Your efforts to make apples oranges and create confusion agent is duly noted.

The 20 foot dimension is along the line of the wall no where else.

The FEMA deception misrepresents the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".






There is no evidence from 9-11 of any core except a concrete tubular core.


----------



## Liability

CriscoFEARa said:


> * * * * {*bullshit snipped*} * * * *
> 
> CriscoFEARa dishonest *crapaganda snipped*  * * * *
> 
> [Bullshit falsely-interpreted CriscoFEARa img] {*snipped*} [/Bullshit falsely interpreted CriscoFEARa img]
> 
> * * * * [*bullshit snipped*] * * * *
> 
> [Bullshit falsely interpreted CriscoFEARa img]  {*snipped*}  [/Bullshit falsely interpreted CriscoFEARa img]



One will again take note that snipping the bullshit out of the posts offered by the always dishonest ball-less unmanly Troofer shit-stain, CriscoFEARa, leaves NOTHING to read, except for the asterisks and the editorial insertions left by others!  This is as it should be!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your efforts to make apples oranges and create confusion agent is duly noted.
> 
> The 20 foot dimension is along the line of the wall no where else.
> 
> The FEMA deception misrepresents the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence from 9-11 of any core except a concrete tubular core.


you continue to prove me right in calling you a moronic idiot
disinfo agent Brown


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending to be morons are obvious.
> 
> The dimension of 20 feet was parallel to the walls, where ever they were.  Agents incorrectly imply the dimensions were related to thickness.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core, whic is WHY WTC 2 core appears as it does here.
> 
> 
> 
> The juvenile and incompetent effort by agents to confuse people is exposed.


hey dipshit, please provide a source for rebar sizes
something to prove that either 3" or 6" rebar has ever been manufactured


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents pretending to be morons are obvious.
> 
> The dimension of 20 feet was parallel to the walls, where ever they were.  Agents incorrectly imply the dimensions were related to thickness.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete tubular core, whic is WHY WTC 2 core appears as it does here.
> 
> 
> 
> The juvenile and incompetent effort by agents to confuse people is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, please provide a source for rebar sizes
> something to prove that either 3" or 6" rebar has ever been manufactured
Click to expand...


Not according to this site (although they are probably "in" on the whole conspiracy):  





> Rebar Sticks Sizes and Grades
> (source: Rebar Sticks - Home)
> rebar sticks shim
> Imperial sizes
> 
> Imperial bar appellations represent rebar stick diameters in fractions of an inch, such that #8 = 8/8 inch = 1 inch diameter.
> Imperial
> 
> Bar Size
> "Soft"
> 
> Metric Size
> Weight
> 
> (lb/ft)
> Nominal Diameter
> 
> (in)
> Nominal Diameter
> 
> (mm)
> Nominal Area
> 
> (in2)
> #3 	#10 	0.376 	0.375 	9.525 	0.11
> #4 	#13 	0.668 	0.500 	12.7   	0.20
> #5 	#16 	1.043 	0.625 	15.875 	0.31
> #6 	#19 	1.502 	0.750 	19.05 	0.44
> #7 	#22 	2.044 	0.875 	22.225 	0.60
> #8 	#25 	2.670 	1.000 	25.4 	        0.79
> #9 	#29 	3.400 	1.128 	28.65 	1.00
> #10 	#32 	4.303 	1.270 	32.26 	1.27
> #11 	#36 	5.313 	1.410 	35.81 	1.56
> *#14 	#43 	7.650 	1.693 	43 	        2.25
> #18 	#57 	13.60 	2.257 	57.33 	4.00*
> 
> 
> 
> Metric sizes
> 
> Metric bar designation represents the specified rebar stick diameter in millimeters, rounded to the nearest 5 mm.
> Metric
> 
> Bar Size
> Mass
> 
> (kg/m)
> Nominal Diameter
> 
> (mm)
> Cross-Sectional
> 
> Area (mm2)
> #10 M 	0.785 	11.3 	100
> #15 M 	1.570 	16.0 	200
> #20 M 	2.355 	19.5 	300
> #25 M 	3.925 	25.2 	500
> #30 M 	5.495 	29.9 	700
> #35 M 	7.850 	35.7 	1000
> #45 M 	11.775 	43.7 	1500
> #55 M 	19.625 	56.4 	2500


 Rebar-Sizes


----------



## Liability

And this site is informative, too:

REBAR CHART


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> And this site is informative, too:
> 
> REBAR CHART


yup
that is consistent with the info i have found

my dad was a truck driver and delivered the stuff for most of my life
the company he drove for was a steel rolling mill, and rebar was one of their products
never in my life have i ever seen anything over 2.5" for rebar


----------



## Christophera

This 3" rebar is custom made in a DOD steel mill.






There was a great deal that was very custom about the Twin towers, the 2 tallest towers in the world at the time.


----------



## elvis

The DOD has its own steel mills?


----------



## DiveCon

christophera said:


> this 3" rebar is custom made in a dod steel mill.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a great deal that was very custom about the twin towers, the 2 tallest towers in the world at the time.


prove it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This 3" rebar is custom made in a DOD steel mill.
> 
> 
> There was a great deal that was very custom about the Twin towers, the 2 tallest towers in the world at the time.



PROOF PLEASE!!!!!

(once again you are simply making shit up!!)


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> Actually the only thing wrong with the annnotation in this photo,
> 
> (Fraudulent image and annotations removed to save space)
> 
> Is *the annotation of 3 inch rebar.  It is actually 6.*  At the time when I annotated the image I was unsure of the 5 foot encasement of the interior box columns so only defined the 12 foot thick core base wall.
> 
> When someone pointed out that what I had labeled 3 inch was bigger, I thought for a few days and began to remember a segment of the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" (Useless link to garbage removed to save space and to stop wasting time) that described the foundation and the fact that the 6 inch rebar specified could not be bent and so had to be cut, fit and welded for all angles!!!!!!!!!  Many delays.
> 
> That fact from the documentary I found astounding, and fully justified the documentary that had the funded purpose of establishing exactly what the public had paid for.



So now we have something like a 6 INCH thick rebar which had to be cut and welded to fit the required bullshit .. it's getting worse Chri$$. You really have lost the plot. Your own plot !!!

On another note I take you back to July 2004 when you started this crap at LetsRoll forums, I'm not sure if this was your debut performance but you had an audience .. I didn't join that forum till September 04 .. and you will forgive me for my naiivity of the WTC Towers but I was also a novice with pewters and internet boards too, but was interested in the collapse of the towers like most people.

I found this little classic from Christopher as he called himself in those days.. 

http://letsrollforums.com/wtc-demo-c4-coated-t985.html

I reefer you to this post .. http://letsrollforums.com/wtc-demo-c4-coated-t985p13.html

Post 124 ..  this is in reference to the plans and Giuliani



			
				Christopher said:
			
		

> "Guiliani took all of the WTC documents, 1/4 million of them, when he became mayor and moved them to his personal offices. The courts refused to compel his release of them when citizens filed legal action to gain their return to public keeping, an evasion of law. They were getting ready."





			
				caveman said:
			
		

> This is new to me. Could you elaborate a bit. 1/4 million documents? About the construction? Sources?





			
				Christopher said:
			
		

> I wish I could substanciate that for you.* I heard that on the Howard Stern board* from a New Yorker. I questioned it but forgot to ask for more in order to confirm. The confusory effect of a multitude of deniers.
> 
> I could try asking in some other areas where New Yorkers are, searches come up with nothing.



Hmm need a Sybian machine Chris ?? 

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the only thing wrong with the annnotation in this photo,
> 
> (Fraudulent image and annotations removed to save space)
> 
> Is *the annotation of 3 inch rebar.  It is actually 6.*  At the time when I annotated the image I was unsure of the 5 foot encasement of the interior box columns so only defined the 12 foot thick core base wall.
> 
> When someone pointed out that what I had labeled 3 inch was bigger, I thought for a few days and began to remember a segment of the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" (Useless link to garbage removed to save space and to stop wasting time) that described the foundation and the fact that the 6 inch rebar specified could not be bent and so had to be cut, fit and welded for all angles!!!!!!!!!  Many delays.
> 
> That fact from the documentary I found astounding, and fully justified the documentary that had the funded purpose of establishing exactly what the public had paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have something like a 6 INCH thick rebar which had to be cut and welded to fit the required bullshit .. it's getting worse Chri$$. You really have lost the plot. Your own plot !!!
> 
> On another note I take you back to July 2004 when you started this crap at LetsRoll forums, I'm not sure if this was your debut performance but you had an audience .. I didn't join that forum till September 04 .. and you will forgive me for my naiivity of the WTC Towers but I was also a novice with pewters and internet boards too, but was interested in the collapse of the towers like most people.
> 
> I found this little classic from Christopher as he called himself in those days..
> 
> http://letsrollforums.com/wtc-demo-c4-coated-t985.html
> 
> I reefer you to this post .. http://letsrollforums.com/wtc-demo-c4-coated-t985p13.html
> 
> Post 124 ..  this is in reference to the plans and Giuliani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Guiliani took all of the WTC documents, 1/4 million of them, when he became mayor and moved them to his personal offices. The courts refused to compel his release of them when citizens filed legal action to gain their return to public keeping, an evasion of law. They were getting ready."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is new to me. Could you elaborate a bit. 1/4 million documents? About the construction? Sources?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could substanciate that for you.* I heard that on the Howard Stern board* from a New Yorker. I questioned it but forgot to ask for more in order to confirm. The confusory effect of a multitude of deniers.
> 
> I could try asking in some other areas where New Yorkers are, searches come up with nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm need a Sybian machine Chris ??
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

he's just so full of shit


----------



## Christophera

Clearly the agents of the infiltrating perpetrators have no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  They also have no links to official plans or ANY plans for the towers except silverstein) which have these impossible anomalies from the digital addition of the revision tables.







and the title block is lettered freehand.






Clearly these are very preliminary drawings made to appear closer to final.  Part of the fraud, the FEMA deception.

The Twin Towers had a rectangular, tubular concrete core.







Just like the article about the engineer of record for the Twins on September 13, 2001.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly the agents of the infiltrating perpetrators have no evidence showing steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  They also have no links to official plans or ANY plans for the towers except silverstein) which have these impossible anomalies from the digital addition of the revision tables.
> 
> 
> 
> and the title block is lettered freehand.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly these are very preliminary drawings made to appear closer to final.  Part of the fraud, the FEMAdeception.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a rectangular, tubular concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the article about the engineer of record for the Twins on September 13, 2001.


same BULLSHIT, different day


----------



## Christophera

A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falls towards WTC 3.  The brownish material inside the perimeter walls is the concrete core walls.






Then later WTC 1's east concrete core shear wall topples into the empty core.






All verified by Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.  As well as other independent authority.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> A portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core falls towards WTC 3.  The brownish material inside the perimeter walls is the concrete core walls.
> 
> 
> 
> Then later WTC 1's east concrete core shear wall topples into the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> All verified by Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.  As well as other independent authority.


more complete BULLSHIT


----------



## stannrodd

Chrostopharter said:
			
		

> The brownish material inside the perimeter walls is the concrete core walls.



I'd call it bullshit.

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> _repetitive bullshit removed_


all this shit has been debunked already...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The 20 foot dimension is along the line of the wall no where else.



You claim that the light band in this next photo is a 15' wide footer for your concrete wall per this photo you annotated:





On the lower side of that band, you claim that there is a row of grillages for the elevator guide rail support steel. Above the light band, you claim that the white squares are the footers for the interior box columns. 





According to you and your expert analysis, the dark grillages are supports for the elevator guide rail support steel and the white squares are footers for the interior box columns along the outside of the wall. That means in the following photo, the column on the left is an elevator guide rail support column and the column on the right is an interior box column.





So Chris, based on your above analysis, what is the approx. centerline to centerline of those two columns. It HAS to be greater than 15' feet based on your expert analysis of the 15' wide concrete wall footer you proclaimed.


----------



## Christophera

Agents with no evidence of steel core columns are not welcome.  Treason is not welcome.  Aiding and abetting felony mass murder is not welcome.

FEMA based references to steel core columns are not welcome.  So far you have produced no independent verifications.  All references go back to FEMA and the ARE inconsistent.

Your false social group of agents in your deceptive and manipulative psyops is not welcome.

The Twin Towers had a concrete tubular core.  This is the WTC 2 concrete core on 9-11.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Agents with no evidence of steel core columns are not welcome.  Treason is not welcome.  Aiding and abetting felony mass murder is not welcome.
> 
> FEMA based references to steel core columns are not welcome.  So far you have produced no independent verifications.  All references go back to FEMA and the ARE inconsistent.



All you've produced is a mistake ridden theory. 

Sooooo many mistakes and you're not man enough to correct them OR address them.


----------



## Christophera

Agents can only pretend there are mistakes with the facts because they have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.

The fact is that on September 13, 2001
 L.E. Robertsons info on the towers structure was published globally.  It is accurate and it is confirmed by 9-11 images.    The Towers had a concrete core.






And you canot show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because THEY DID NOT EXIST.

What existed was elevator guide rail support steel and it was too weak to stand through the demise of the concrete core that surrounded it.  It has already fallen into the core from behind this portion of the WTC 1 concrete core wall seen toppling into the core area from the east core wall.






The concrete core is not a theory.  It is fact.  The information I have on it is not perfect.

*However, it is far better than anything you have (nothing verifiable) for steel core columns*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents can only pretend there are mistakes with the facts because they have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> The fact is that on September 13, 2001
> L.E. Robertsons info on the towers structure was published globally.  It is accurate and it is confirmed by 9-11 images.    The Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> And you canot show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 because THEY DID NOT EXIST.
> 
> What existed was elevator guide rail support steel and it was too weak to stand through the demise of the concrete core that surrounded it.  It has already fallen into the core from behind this portion of the WTC 1 concrete core wall seen toppling into the core area from the east core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core is not a theory.  It is fact.  The information I have on it is not perfect.
> 
> *However, it is far better than anything you have (nothing verifiable) for steel core columns*


damn, why do you continue to LIE so much?
seriously, seek out professional help before you become a danger to yourself or others


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is not a theory.  It is fact.  The information I have on it is not perfect.



a fact? 

keeping clicking your heels together with your eyes closed and repeating "there really is a concrete core. there really is a concrete core. there really is a concrete core." and it might eventually come true.


----------



## Fizz

this is what a concrete core looks like....





and this is what the steel core of the WTC looks like.


----------



## Christophera

Why didn't you post  an image of steel core columns?  

Those concrete cores were constructed differently than the Twins.  The Twins were made like WTC 7's new core.  After the steel was in place.

STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center

_Having chosen the system, Tishman Construction compared the pros and cons of constructing either the concrete core or structural steel first. An additional factor to be considered, as noted by Allan Paull, was the fact that the labor union in New York City does not allow concrete construction to be performed above steel workers. The steel-first approach was chosen based on the following advantages: expedited construction of the mechanical/electrical work, simplified building hoist, simplified crane logistics, expedited curtain wall construction, and a reduced overall construction schedule and cost._


----------



## stannrodd

Core Columns in the core area on 9/11






Core columns in the core area on 9/11






Annotated with core ID numbers in the core area on 9/11. These compare excatly with the plans






Don't see any rebar .. holy shit batman you're right

 

Stann


----------



## Christophera

I meant steel core columns inthe core area on 9-11, NOT your misrepresented construction photos.


----------



## Christophera

stans columns are shown to be either outside the core or the first elevator support steel.  Misrepresentations.


----------



## Christophera

The steel in stans photo is steel toppling from the line of the interior box columns or immediately inside the concrete wall.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> The steel in stans photo is steel toppling from the line of the interior box columns or immediately inside the concrete wall.



Horse shit Chris .. they are in the core area and on 9/11 and check the plans for the numbers imbecile. 

Go on  .. then come back and tell me that the plans were altered to match the photograph during collapse.

Twit..

Stann


----------



## stannrodd




----------



## Christophera

The steel is toppling from the north core wall or the west, NOT THE CORE.






If the camera were turned to the right it would see an empty core like is seen here.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Those concrete cores were constructed differently than the Twins.



finally you got something right!!! 

the twins were constructed very different. they were constructed using a STEEL CORE!!


----------



## stannrodd




----------



## Fizz

christophera said:


> stans columns are shown to be either outside the core or the first elevator support steel.  Misrepresentations.



liar.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The steel is toppling from the north core wall or the west, NOT THE CORE.



bullshit. its already proven to be the center two columns of the steel core.


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


>



proof that invisicrete was invented by MARTIANS!!


----------



## stannrodd

Massive core columns in the core area after collapse.






No concrete core ... seen in the core area after collapse. Bloody invisicrete is impossible to see. Useless stuff IMO.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why didn't you post  an image of steel core columns?
> 
> Those concrete cores were constructed differently than the Twins.  The Twins were made like WTC 7's new core.  After the steel was in place.
> 
> STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center
> 
> _Having chosen the system, Tishman Construction compared the pros and cons of constructing either the concrete core or structural steel first. An additional factor to be considered, as noted by Allan Paull, was the fact that the labor union in New York City does not allow concrete construction to be performed above steel workers. The steel-first approach was chosen based on the following advantages: expedited construction of the mechanical/electrical work, simplified building hoist, simplified crane logistics, expedited curtain wall construction, and a reduced overall construction schedule and cost._


yeah, construction techniques in 2009 vs 1968
you really are too fucking stupid


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The steel is toppling from the north core wall or the west, NOT THE CORE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the camera were turned to the right it would see an empty core like is seen here.


hey dipshit, THAT Shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS ON 9/11


----------



## gslack

Everyone!!!!!

Your attention please!!!!

I have come to the realization that christophera is right.... I have done some extensive research and uncovered new evidence that proves beyond a doubt that the core of the WTC was in fact a concrete structure....

I have testimony from an eye witness that states he was given the stolen blueprints by Silverstein himself, and told to "get rid of it"... THis witness happened to be an expert at hiding and eluding investigators for decades, and I believe his testimony to be beyond all refutation..

I know what you are thinking... No Way!!! But to you all I say yes way! For I have a picture of the witness I took myself holding the very documents I speak of...

Now the pic was taken of him running away. it seems he is very shy and frightened of most people. But I believe the evidence is without question....






Yes that's right... Silverstein gave the stolen blueprints to Bigfoot. I also have good reason to believe Bigfoot has the unedited documentary chris spoke of as well.... So he is hereby exonerated.... I am so very sorry I doubted you christophera....


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core is not a theory.  It is fact.  The information I have on it is not perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fact?
> 
> keeping clicking your heels together with your eyes closed and repeating "there really is a concrete core. there really is a concrete core. there really is a concrete core." and it might eventually come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10187
Click to expand...


That is so funny well done Fizz !!


----------



## Christophera

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of 






WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20040807085840/http://msnbc.msn.com/id/3069641/<lies removed>


still no facts


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is not a theory.  It is fact.  The information I have on it is not perfect.



So you just admitted to everyone that your concrete core is based on incorrect information?!



I'm going to keep posting this quote every time you post your "not perfect" information.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> stans columns are shown to be either outside the core or the first elevator support steel.



Hey dumbass. Based on your own criteria, you just proved that those columns in the photo are CORE COLUMNS.

1. The column on the right does not have buttplates joining them together
2. They are shown to be still standing on 9/11

There you have it Chris. Your core columns INSIDE the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> stans columns are shown to be either outside the core or the first elevator support steel.








The column on the right is both INSIDE the core and does not have any buttplates. According to Chris, this makes the column on the right a CORE COLUMN.

Case closed.


----------



## Christophera

Agent gummo is desparate.  Pretending that I've said that butt plates are used everywhere in the elevator guide rail support steel, nonsense.  They are not.  They are used sporatically to align the support steel and the images from construction show they are not used on all joints.  Simply butt welding with a single pass was the common method.

Notice the agents are cherry picking one image in an attempt to show "steel core columns".  The reason for this is there were no steel core columns and all 9-11 images show an empty core.  This is another image from the exact same moment.






That momemt is the only time where elevator guide rail support steel is seen in the destruction of either tower, and only a few along the north core wall are visible.

Concrete is visible in the majority of shots that do show core structure.






Most often the core is empty.


----------



## Christophera

The bottom right image of PANEL 2 is the exact same moment as the cherry picked images of the agents supporting the FEMA deception.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The bottom right image of PANEL 2 is the exact same moment as the cherry picked images of the agents supporting the FEMA deception.









Is that column on the right inside the core? Why yes it is. Does it have buttplates showing? Nope. Is it a photo from 9/11? Yup.

It is therefore, using your own criteria, a core column. No buttplates, inside the core, still standing on 9/11.

You lose again.


----------



## gslack

Dammit my picture already proved chris was right......LOL


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That momemt is the only time where elevator guide rail support steel is seen in the destruction of either tower, and only a few along the north core wall are visible.



there's no such thing as "elevator guide rail support steel". 

its something you completely made up. you have NOTHING to support your claim. 


the spire was the center two rows of the STEEL CORE COLUMNS.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The bottom right image of PANEL 2 is the exact same moment as the cherry picked images of the agents supporting the FEMA deception.



Hey jackass.

If that is a large chunk of concrete wall falling into the core as you claim, where are the cross members that were supposedly formed into the concrete when the wall was poured? You know. The cross members that connected the interior box columns to your elevator guide rail support steel. I see no cross members protruding from the chunk. There should be a bunch of 5' foot length protrusions sticking out. It you can see 6" diameter rebar, you should be able to see that.

Another question. How did that concrete wall chunk wall fall away as a whole piece and leave surrounding interior box columns, cross members, and elevator gyuide rail support steel still standing? Did the concrete wall chunk phase out and pass through the steel beams and columns and then reform into a solid mass once it was clear of them?

How could there that been a "concrete" chuck when your explosive coated rebar supposedly pulverized everything?


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That momemt is the only time where elevator guide rail support steel is seen in the destruction of either tower, and only a few along the north core wall are visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no such thing as "elevator guide rail support steel".
> 
> its something you completely made up. you have NOTHING to support your claim.
> 
> 
> the spire was the center two rows of the STEEL CORE COLUMNS.
Click to expand...


Hey Fizz. 

This seems to be the crux of Chris' argument. He claims that there is no "interior box columns" on the inside of the core and that any columns shown in the core is "elevator guide rail support steel".

Chris has set forth the following defining criteria, based on his own opinions and no supporting evidence, of what an "interior box column" is and what an "elevator guide rail support column is". What is that criteria. Get ready!!!!

Elevator guide rail support columns have "butt plates".

That's it.

So this photo shows no buttplates, which means that the column to the right is a core column.


----------



## Christophera

gummojack, you are the one claiming the steel with the concrete is falling into the core.  Since it is seen with the core wall and interior box columns in the background, I logically conclude the steel and concrete are falling outside the core.

The piece connecting the elevator guide rail support steel through the concrete is not a brace.  It is a simple connection.  A brace is free standing in space.  That piece is cast into the concrete wall.

Because the wall is broken and the concrete falls with the steel, it is safe to assume there is one there and the concrete surrounds it.  The connection IS between the interio box column and the guide rail support steel so it also connects the guide support to the concrete.

The west concrete core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## gslack

I just want to commend you guys for your dedication in beating chris daily like you do..

But I also want to point out that now, the only people even reading his tripe is us.... I suppose we could consider him like Muhammad Ali.. Not in the sense he is so smart or so charismatic or athletic. More in the sense he has realized there is no such thing as bad press, and by that same token there is no such thing as bad page views, bad visits to his site, or bad arguments on a web forum which leads to the other two things happening...

Okay.... I am done being a killjoy.... Let the carnage resume....


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> who describes a concrete core verified by the image of



Who verified that image contains a concrete core?


----------



## Fizz

gslack said:


> I just want to commend you guys for your dedication in beating chris daily like you do..
> 
> But I also want to point out that now, the only people even reading his tripe is us.... I suppose we could consider him like Muhammad Ali.. Not in the sense he is so smart or so charismatic or athletic. More in the sense he has realized there is no such thing as bad press, and by that same token there is no such thing as bad page views, bad visits to his site, or bad arguments on a web forum which leads to the other two things happening...
> 
> Okay.... I am done being a killjoy.... Let the carnage resume....



i find it amusing that when confronted by such overwhelming evidence from so many different sources that he still clings to his already debunked shit and his lies. in my wildest dreams i could never come up with some of the shit he makes up.


----------



## Gamolon

I just thought of something Chris. Something that confirms you are nothing but a liar and con-artist.

You claim that your concrete core of WTC2 was radically different than that of WTC1. That is was redesigned in order for the express elevators to be on the outside of the core, one bank of 12 express elevators on one side and a bank of 11 on the opposite side. That makes your core smaller by about 40' for the short sides making the WTC2 core about 60' from outside wall to outside wall, down from 104' for WTC1's core. So 60' MINUS another 24' (2 walls at 12' thick) making that 36' of interior open space in your WTC2 core. Now. You claim that there were two hallways running in both directions of the core for a total of 4 hallways. There were 24 local elevators in the center of that core.

1. How in the fuck did they fit 24 local elevators and 2 hallways into a 36' wide space???? Not to mention the "guide rail support columns, ducting, stairwells, etc.

2. How come the steel structure NEVER CHANGES between the construction photos of WTC1 and WTC2 even though the concrete core was RADICALLY redesigned? 

3. How come you can never provide the evidence that the core of WTC2 was redesigned AFTER WTC1 was started because of renting issues? Did you make that up?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gummojack, you are the one claiming the steel with the concrete is falling into the core.  Since it is seen with the core wall and interior box columns in the background, I logically conclude the steel and concrete are falling outside the core.
> 
> The piece connecting the elevator guide rail support steel through the concrete is not a brace.  It is a simple connection.  A brace is free standing in space.  That piece is cast into the concrete wall.
> 
> Because the wall is broken and the concrete falls with the steel, it is safe to assume there is one there and the concrete surrounds it.  The connection IS between the interio box column and the guide rail support steel so it also connects the guide support to the concrete.
> 
> The west concrete core wall of WTC 1.



Why do we not see pieces of steel that was jutting out from your chunk of concrete that encased it? You wall tapered remember? that means that there would have been horizontal members exposed and jutting out of the concrete. That was about a 15' long horizontal member. You wall was 12' at it's base. there would have been at least 3' or more sticking out.

Where is the steel that should be jutting out of that chunk? I see none.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The piece connecting the elevator guide rail support steel through the concrete is not a brace.  It is a simple connection.  A brace is free standing in space.  That piece is cast into the concrete wall.



Bullshit. It's a member that is connected to both columns and therefore transfers loads among them. 

What type of connection was this "simple connection"?


----------



## gslack

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The piece connecting the elevator guide rail support steel through the concrete is not a brace.  It is a simple connection.  A brace is free standing in space.  That piece is cast into the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. It's a member that is connected to both columns and therefore transfers loads among them.
> 
> What type of connection was this "simple connection"?
Click to expand...


huh huh huh ....He said "member".....

Sorry ill try and behave now.... couldn't help it a beavis and butthead moment came over me....


----------



## Gamolon

gslack said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The piece connecting the elevator guide rail support steel through the concrete is not a brace.  It is a simple connection.  A brace is free standing in space.  That piece is cast into the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. It's a member that is connected to both columns and therefore transfers loads among them.
> 
> What type of connection was this "simple connection"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh huh huh ....He said "member".....
> 
> Sorry ill try and behave now.... couldn't help it a beavis and butthead moment came over me....
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The piece connecting the elevator guide rail support steel through the concrete is not a brace.  It is a simple connection.  A brace is free standing in space.  That piece is cast into the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. It's a member that is connected to both columns and therefore transfers loads among them.
> 
> What type of connection was this "simple connection"?
Click to expand...

and you notice on that photo, not a single "butt plate"
i dont believe what he is calling "butt plates" were that at all
what it looks like is a piece that is attached to the end of steel to lift it into place
and they DO make things for that as my Dad used to haul just such kinds of steel
they were made for the sole purpose of lift the steel into place and then removed for the next beam to be put in


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. This next quote is from your site. You are describing the detonations and explosives of WTC2.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> The cutting charges are immediately outside the concrete core and are detonating with the floors they are associated with.



If the core of WTC2 was radically different and had the 24 express elevator outside the core on either side as you now claim, how could the "cutting chargers associated with the floors" be immediately outside the core if the was a bank of elevators in between?

You see Chris. You can't even keep your site up to date with all the lies you've told. Fact is, you ALWAYS argued that the tower cores were only slightly different, but still in the same location. When I proved (and you admitted i was correct) to you that there was access to the elevators from outside the core at the lobby level, you changed your story to then say the tower cores were different in order to compensate for you being totally incorrect.

Problem is Chris, you have so many old sites and have changed your story over a bunch of forums, that you can't keep everything up to date with your latest bullshit. It REALLY starting to show.


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The piece connecting the elevator guide rail support steel through the concrete is not a brace.  It is a simple connection.  A brace is free standing in space.  That piece is cast into the concrete wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. It's a member that is connected to both columns and therefore transfers loads among them.
> 
> What type of connection was this "simple connection"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you notice on that photo, not a single "butt plate"
> i dont believe what he is calling "butt plates" were that at all
> what it looks like is a piece that is attached to the end of steel to lift it into place
> and they DO make things for that as my Dad used to haul just such kinds of steel
> they were made for the sole purpose of lift the steel into place and then removed for the next beam to be put in
Click to expand...


I agree. Some type of "lug".


----------



## Gamolon

Here is an internet archive link to Chris' old website.
Demolition, the truth of 9-11

The third picture down says "Actual Core of the Towers". 

Towers. Plural.

What changed Chris that you now say that they were radically different even though you supposedly saw videos that discussed the cores?



Another quote from that old site:


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular elements. I saw a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers that detailed this aspect in every way.



Funny how you say this documentary detailed everything, but yet you keep changing your story. Did they edit that documentary ever few years and change it? Is that why you keep fucking things up in your theory?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Here is an internet archive link to Chris' old website.
> Demolition, the truth of 9-11
> 
> The third picture down says "Actual Core of the Towers".
> 
> Towers. Plural.
> 
> What changed Chris that you now say that they were radically different even though you supposedly saw videos that discussed the cores?
> 
> 
> 
> Another quote from that old site:
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular elements. I saw a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers that detailed this aspect in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you say this documentary detailed everything, but yet you keep changing your story. Did they edit that documentary ever few years and change it? Is that why you keep fucking things up in your theory?
Click to expand...

he is a massive liar
all he wants is to push his website to make money and sell his bullshit book


----------



## Gamolon

Demolition, the truth of 9-11 and the WTC

Chris. What about this quote from your site in March of 2005 concerning the description of BOTH towers. Not just WTC1. Followed by a picture you used show what there were supposedly like.

BOTH.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> The twin towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed by 4 rectangular cells. By watching a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the towers I learned the details needed to analyze what has happened and what photos show us.









Where's all the discussion on your older of the "Cape Canaveral" base? The radically redesigned core of WTC2? According to the quote above, you "analyzed" and "learned the details" of what the photos show us. How did you miss the fact that the cores were radically different?


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

How come at this forum, you say the towers were "mostly identical"???? Now you say they are "radically different"????

Christopheras South Tower Concrete Core Photo - Democratic Underground

Post number 3 from Chris. He puts the following in the subject heading of the post. the word "mostly" was in the body.


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Good Work! Let Me Throw These Images In As The Towers Were Identical ....
> 
> mostly


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> How come at this forum, you say the towers were "mostly identical"???? Now you say they are "radically different"????



OOohhhhh!!

OOooooohhhh!!!

i know that one!!

because he is a complete JACKASS!!


----------



## Christophera

Gee, 3,000 murdered and the agents cannot recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans of the buildings.  They also cannot support with independent verifications the core FEMA said existed.

No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.  The towers had a concrete core.  They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter to agents because those differences only matter for those that use truth.  Agents do not do that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gee, 3,000 murdered and the agents cannot recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans of the buildings.  They also cannot support with independent verifications the core FEMA said existed.
> 
> No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.  The towers had a concrete core.  They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter to agents because those differences only matter for those that use truth.  Agents do not do that.


still showing what a dipshit you are
we recognize that YOU violated the law


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, 3,000 murdered and the agents cannot recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans of the buildings.  They also cannot support with independent verifications the core FEMA said existed.
> 
> No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.  The towers had a concrete core.  They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter to agents because those differences only matter for those that use truth.  Agents do not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> still showing what a dipshit you are
> we recognize that YOU violated the law
Click to expand...


dipshit dot com ....  too funny !


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, 3,000 murdered and the agents cannot recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans of the buildings.  They also cannot support with independent verifications the core FEMA said existed.
> 
> No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.  The towers had a concrete core.  They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter to agents because those differences only matter for those that use truth.  Agents do not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> still showing what a dipshit you are
> we recognize that YOU violated the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dipshit dot com ....  too funny !
Click to expand...

yeah, i should see if thats available, buy it, put it on my host and post a photo of him as the index.html


----------



## stannrodd

I used to modify his algoxy links to alpoxy .. when I was a mod at LetsRoll .. took him ages to figure out why they didn't work. I guess the dyslexia kicked in .. it was hilarious!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gee, 3,000 murdered and the agents cannot recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans of the buildings.  They also cannot support with independent verifications the core FEMA said existed.
> 
> No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.  The towers had a concrete core.  They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter to agents because those differences only matter for those that use truth.  Agents do not do that.



there is no law that says the public should have access to the building plans of the twin towers, jackass!! 

the 19 hijackers murdered 3000 people. even if we arent agents we recognize that. the fact that you are a disinfo agent trying to make money of their murder is despicable.


----------



## Liability

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, 3,000 murdered and the agents cannot recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans of the buildings.  They also cannot support with independent verifications the core FEMA said existed.
> 
> No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.  The towers had a concrete core.  They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter to agents because those differences only matter for those that use truth.  Agents do not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no law that says the public should have access to the building plans of the twin towers, jackass!!
> 
> the 19 hijackers murdered 3000 people. even if we arent agents we recognize that. *the fact that you are a disinfo agent trying to make money of their murder is despicable.*
Click to expand...


*the fact that you are a disinfo agent trying to make money of their murder is despicable.*

Aint dat da truth?


----------



## Trojan

Christophera said:


> Gee, 3,000 murdered and the agents cannot recognize violations of law depriving the public of plans of the buildings.  They also cannot support with independent verifications the core FEMA said existed.
> 
> No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.  The towers had a concrete core.  They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter to agents because those differences only matter for those that use truth.  Agents do not do that.



watch this video

watch?v=MY7BCXew0UI&feature=related

then speak to those that built the towers, read their depositions, research, the building plans are in the public domain, you just have to look for them jackass


----------



## gslack

You guys make fun of chris all you want, but when I catch that bastard Sasquatch aka Bigfoot, I will take those plans silverstein gave him back... And THEN we will see who is laughing last!!!!


----------



## stannrodd

FEMA .. is the Federal Emergency Management Agency according to my references.



> The primary purpose of FEMA is to coordinate the response to a disaster  that has occurred in the United States and that overwhelms the resources of local and state authorities. The governor of the state in which the disaster occurs must declare a state of emergency and formally request from the president that FEMA and the federal government respond to the disaster.



NIST .. is the National Institute of Standards and Technology 

Chris claims, that FEMA which is a response agency to disaster which overwhelms local capabilities, purposely deceived NIST in terms of the structure of the twin towers.

Really !!

I actually don't see what FEMA did in terms of Chris's argument, since they were in no position to provide essential data to NIST.. nor were they required to do so.

They (FEMA) are a Federal reactionary agency in times of local inadequacies. 

In my view they would instruct NIST to conduct  an investigation into the disaster according to the appropriate methodology of NIST and it's standards, which remain independent of FEMA and/or any other agency.

They did that .. there was no deception from FEMA regarding the structure of the WTC towers.

Christophera is simply a shit stirring asshole with no clues about administration within the public services  of the USA.. in particular those agencies he denigrates.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> FEMA .. is the Federal Emergency Management Agency according to my references.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The primary purpose of FEMA is to coordinate the response to a disaster  that has occurred in the United States and that overwhelms the resources of local and state authorities. The governor of the state in which the disaster occurs must declare a state of emergency and formally request from the president that FEMA and the federal government respond to the disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIST .. is the National Institute of Standards and Technology
> 
> Chris claims, that FEMA which is a response agency to disaster which overwhelms local capabilities, purposely deceived NIST in terms of the structure of the twin towers.
> 
> Really !!
> 
> I actually don't see what FEMA did in terms of Chris's argument, since they were in no position to provide essential data to NIST.. nor were they required to do so.
> 
> They (FEMA) are a Federal reactionary agency in times of local inadequacies.
> 
> In my view they would instruct NIST to conduct  an investigation into the disaster according to the appropriate methodology of NIST and it's standards, which remain independent of FEMA and/or any other agency.
> 
> They did that .. there was no deception from FEMA regarding the structure of the WTC towers.
> 
> Christophera is simply a shit stirring asshole with no clues about administration within the public services  of the USA.. in particular those agencies he denigrates.
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...

it should be fairly obvious to anyone with a functional brain, that Christopher A Brown is a totally delusional dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No wonder all you can notice is petty crap that doesn't matter.



Petty crap?! You make shit up at every turn. You lie to try and keep your theory going. I have shown evidence of that in the previous threads. You never address the mistakes. 



Christophera said:


> The towers had a concrete core.



Nope.



Christophera said:


> They were diffferent in ways that do do not matter



You have been proven to be lying about this. You used to think they were the same, almost identical, and NOW you claim they are radically different. Why? Because you were shown a HUGE mistake in your theory so you changed your tune to cover it up.

You're a lowlife.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

gslack said:


> I just want to commend you guys for your dedication in beating chris daily like you do..
> 
> But I also want to point out that now, the only people even reading his tripe is us.... I suppose we could consider him like Muhammad Ali.. Not in the sense he is so smart or so charismatic or athletic. More in the sense he has realized there is no such thing as bad press, and by that same token there is no such thing as bad page views, bad visits to his site, or bad arguments on a web forum which leads to the other two things happening...
> 
> Okay.... I am done being a killjoy.... Let the carnage resume....



He has to be brought to task for his lies and distortions, and the fact that he is profiteering off of death and destruction.

If it wasn't for the sad fact that 3000 people died that day, I would view spanking Chrissy as a kind of arcade game. Something along the lines of "Whack A Goof". Every time he pops up, hit him.


----------



## Gamolon

So let's see Chris. You consider all the stuff we point out as petty crap, yet let's look at a few things about you and your theory.

1. Your main piece of evidence is a documentary that you can't find and that nobody else has, claiming that it was removed from the government. 

2. You admitted to many mistakes in your photo analysis of the foundation photo.

3. You changed your story about the 17'/12' thickness of the core wall.

4. You fucked up about your claim that there was absolutely no express elevator access from outside the concrete core at the lobby level. You believed this claim for YEARS until I proved you wrong. You even admitted that you were incorrect.

5. You were shown a photo of an express elevator shaft and claimed that you could see the roof of the WTC tower at the top. Turns out it was the bottom of an elevator that was descending.

6. You scaled a photo of the mezzanine floor and came up with 31' between perimeter columns and the marble encased concrete core. Then you provide me with a scaled lobby drawing (one level below the mezzanine) in which you say the space is 25' and not 31'. Here are those two pictures.
The black circle is the 25' dimension.





Below, the yellow 31' and 8' dimensions are your annotations. Mine a





Why the 6' difference? It's because you changed your story when people found mistakes and got caught making shit up again.

7. You first claimed the spaces I showed you of the express elevator access were merely granite facades between the columns on the lobby level. Then you said they were marble. Then you admitted that they were elevator doors

8. The dimensions of you core will not allow for all the local elevators, stairwells, hallways, etc. You've been told this many times, but ignore it.

9. Your "3'x7'" service hallway is nothing more than a missing/destroyed gypsum plank.





10. You claim there were cross members encased in the concrete core wall between the perimeter core columns and the guide rail supports yet we see no protruding members in any of the concrete chunks you think you see.

11. You fucked up your 3" diameter rebar claim and are now calling it 6" diameter.

12. You originally claimed that the towers were almost identical. Now they are radically different.

13. You claim there are buttplates when they are "lugs" on the side of what you claim are elevator guide rail support steel.

There is MUCH more than this Chris. And yet you want to pin the deaths of 3,000 people using your mistake ridden theory? After 8 years, your STILL admitting to mistakes and contradictions. Not a very solid theory. Makes a better fantasy novel.

For someone who saw a "DETAILED DOCUMENTARY", you sure screwed up a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Gamolon

How did you screw this up so bad Chris?

You keep repeating that you saw a very detailed documentary about the towers and their core construction. That documentary is supposedly where you have gotten most of your information. 

Answer me this. If this documentary was so detailed about the cores, how can you have made such a HUGE mistake in stating first that the core of the towers were similar on your site years ago http://concretecore.741.com/:


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> These were fact I learned from a documentary called "Construction of the Twin Towers" in 1990 about the construction of the north tower. This aired on PBS channel 28 in southern California. Yamsaki's decision making process was outlined and rejected core designs identified.
> 
> *Both the WTC 1 & WTC 2 towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed into rectangular cells that had elevators and stairways in them. *



Now you claim they were radically different and the the cores were redesigned.

What happened? Are you making this shit up or what? If the redesign was mentioned in the documentary, why have always held true that the towers were almost all the same until recently?


----------



## Christophera

It appears the agents have no evidence at all that can be verified showing steel core columns in the core.  They have no official plans and they cannot show steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

Ironically, they will not recognize the violations of law that deprives all of us of the building plans for the Twin towers.

gumit insists that my memory of the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" should be perfect.  gumit fails to recognize that the difference between a concrete core and a concrete core of a different design, of nearly the same dimensions, but additional features, is NOTHING compared to the difference between a core of supposed steel core columns and a concrete core.

Based in that erroneous assumption, gumit attempts to justify an indignant objection.  Nonsense!

If gumjobber had one image of the supposed steel core columns clearly in the core area, it would be different.  gummer does not have that.  No agent does.  The steel core columns did not exist.

*The core of the Twin Towers was concrete*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumit fails to recognize that the difference between a concrete core and a concrete core of a different design, of nearly the same dimensions, but additional features,



That's a fucking lie dickhead.

Your two cores differed GREATLY according to you. You call a 40' difference in width "nearly the same dimensions"?

We're supposed to believe a guy who can't remember a damn thing correctly and uses those patchy memories as evidence for you to accuse people of murdering 3,000 people? 

Chris, you're the laughing stock of the truth movement. You haven't convinced anyone in 8 years.


----------



## Christophera

Apparently the issue of scale of difference means nothing.  You fail to conduct an element of common sense reasoning.  The perps benefit from that. 

 Concrete of a different design is a difference.  A core of steel core columns is a major difference.

You fail to recognize that I'm working from memory and STILL having a major over all consistency with independent verified evidence AND construction photos.  These images of what you call "core column" shows butt plates.







You fail to recognize that such a structure of core columns as you work to misrepresent cannot have butt plates joining sections.

You fail to produce ANY image from ANY time that shows appropriate joints and bracing between the supposed steel core columns.

You are a failure.  The perps cannot be defended from the facts shown no matter how ared you try.

Your fake social group of agents in the psyops FAIL.


----------



## Gamolon

So tell me Chris. 

Was the redesign of the WTC2 core something that you just recently remembered that was discussed in the documentary?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You fail to recognize that such a structure of core columns as you work to misrepresent cannot have butt plates joining sections.



Those aren't buttplates joker. They are some type of lug welded to the SIDE of the columns as shown to exist in other photos. Please show me how your assumption that those or buttplates has any validity. Show me a close up of one of these buttplates welded to the top of one of those columns. Funny how you pick the farthest, blurriest column to claim that it's a buttplate. What about the two other ones.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to recognize that such a structure of core columns as you work to misrepresent cannot have butt plates joining sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't buttplates joker. They are some type of lug welded to the SIDE of the columns as shown to exist in other photos. Please show me how your assumption that those or buttplates has any validity. Show me a close up of one of these buttplates welded to the top of one of those columns. Funny how you pick the farthest, blurriest column to claim that it's a buttplate. What about the two other ones.
Click to expand...


here is what the disinfo agent calls "butt plates" and clearly they are not.....


----------



## Christophera

The agents protecting methods of secret mass murder attempt to dismiss the photographic evidence from construction *showing butt plates IN THE CORE*.

That photo shows a man cutting an "I" beam.  That box column is an interior box column from far up the towers.  I can tell this because it is extruded and it has reduced dimension from the image below at the concrete core base wall.

Interior box columns ARE NOT core columns.  They are columns that surround the core and were THE ONLY box columns had the time consuming 100% deep fillet butt welds required for full height structural members. 

They surrounded the concret core walls as does the column on the left OUTSIDE the concrete base wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents protecting methods of secret mass murder attempt to dismiss the photographic evidence from construction *showing butt plates IN THE CORE*.
> 
> That photo shows a man cutting an "I" beam.  That box column is an interior box column from far up the towers.  I can tell this because it is extruded and it has reduced dimension from the image below at the concrete core base wall.
> 
> Interior box columns ARE NOT core columns.  They are columns that surround the core and were THE ONLY box columns had the time consuming 100% deep fillet butt welds required for full height structural members.
> 
> They surrounded the concret core walls as does the column on the left OUTSIDE the concrete base wall.


no concrete in the photo


----------



## Christophera

Wrong.  There is a x7 utility hallway running the length of the massive concrete core base wall.


----------



## skookerasbil

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the impression the perpetrators would like the public to have.  If they can cultivate that, then they need not address any evidence.
> 
> The only real evidence we have is from 9-11.  The past is easily manipulated.  That moment was frozen in time by many independent cameras, and they agree very much.  They don't lie.  What is seen is real.
> 
> Only interpretations are flawed.
> 
> The evidence I have is independently verified and consistent with all other evidence.  Very different from the rest of the truth movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the planes didn't bring the towers down.  Bush just wanted it to LOOK that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> 9. Your "3'x7'" service hallway is nothing more than a missing/destroyed gypsum plank.


no it isnt, dipshit
this photo shows what your claimed "hallway" was


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents protecting methods of secret mass murder attempt to dismiss the photographic evidence from construction *showing butt plates IN THE CORE*.
> 
> That photo shows a man cutting an "I" beam.  That box column is an interior box column from far up the towers.  I can tell this because it is extruded and it has reduced dimension from the image below at the concrete core base wall.
> 
> Interior box columns ARE NOT core columns.  They are columns that surround the core and were THE ONLY box columns had the time consuming 100% deep fillet butt welds required for full height structural members.
> 
> They surrounded the concret core walls as does the column on the left OUTSIDE the concrete base wall.



the photo is of the steel core columns you claim were "elevator guide rail support steel". (did you ever come up with any documentation to support that claim?) you can tell they are not the columns you claimed surrounded a concrete core because they are a FOUR WAY connection. that can ONLY come from being INSIDE the core area and not being one of the steel columns on the perimeter of the core. the picture also shows the core columns were WELDED and not connected by butt plates. (another one of your lies). it also shows what you claim are butt plates are actually to connect steel beams to the STEEL CORE COLUMNS.


----------



## Christophera

You've cherry picked an image from earlier in the cleanup that has perhaps a main core hall wall facing the concrete core base wall.  Note it is busted through right where the utility hallway is seen by looking down its length.  


The area where the hallway is has not yet been demolished to the deeper level not visible with the angle showing the core wall at its base with the utility hallway bracketed or outlines in the offset by a rectangular shape.

Concrete core.






And the agents have never provided a reasonable explanation for what that is if not concrete.


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmm, fiz totally acting as a "confuser" by pretending I've called the intersection of the interior box column and the floor beams a "butt plate".

Typical agent in service to secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You've cherry picked an image from earlier in the cleanup that has perhaps a main core hall wall facing the concrete core base wall.  Note it is busted through right where the utility hallway is seen by looking down its length.
> 
> 
> The area where the hallway is has not yet been demolished to the deeper level not visible with the angle showing the core wall at its base with the utility hallway bracketed or outlines in the offset by a rectangular shape.
> 
> Concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> And the agents have never provided a reasonable explanation for what that is if not concrete.


wow, now there's some projection, you accuse us of cherry picking??????
LOL that's all you do is use photos with distorted views and even then you misinterpret what they show


btw, there is no proof of concrete in that photo you have posted hundreds of times


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, fiz totally acting as a "confuser" by pretending I've called the intersection of the interior box column and the floor beams a "butt plate".
> 
> Typical agent in service to secret methods of mass murder.


lying again


----------



## Christophera

fz said:
			
		

> you can tell they are not the columns you claimed surrounded a concrete core because they are a FOUR WAY connection. that can ONLY come from being INSIDE the core area and not being one of the steel columns on the perimeter of the core.



Wrong.  The corner interior box column inside the truncation and the corner joins can have that configuration.

This image of the same piece earlier,






Shows the piece on the top right, bent outwards from the concrete, the "I" beam web is billowed outwards as if subjected to a non solid mass traveling with immense pressure.  The two beams bottom left and right went out towards the truncating segment.

The beam on the top left was offset from the stepping down section of the core meaning it is most likely a WTC 2 part.  Offset, from the concrete, even slightly, kept it from bending and being deformed as the one on the right is.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, fiz totally acting as a "confuser" by pretending I've called the intersection of the interior box column and the floor beams a "butt plate".
> 
> Typical agent in service to secret methods of mass murder.



no jackass. those arent floor beams!! 

here's the object we are talking about.





and here is what the floor connections look like connected to the STEEL CORE. you can clearly see that none of the four connections in the above photo are anything at all like the floor trusses. this proves that the above photo was NOT an "interior box column surrounding the core" since that would have 3 connections at most. it proves it is a STEEL CORE COLUMN from inside the steel core.


----------



## gslack

I have an honest, sincere and reasonable question for you Chris....

You have been trying to make this case for how long now? I heard 8 years so if its okay I will go with that... Okay so in that 8 years how many people with no obvious issues (mental or emotional)  have come to you after hearing your theory and claims, and told you they understand and believe you completely?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell they are not the columns you claimed surrounded a concrete core because they are a FOUR WAY connection. that can ONLY come from being INSIDE the core area and not being one of the steel columns on the perimeter of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The corner interior box column inside the truncation and the corner joins can have that configuration.
> 
> This image of the same piece earlier,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the piece on the top right, bent outwards from the concrete, the "I" beam web is billowed outwards as if subjected to a non solid mass traveling with immense pressure.  The two beams bottom left and right went out towards the truncating segment.
> 
> The beam on the top left was offset from the stepping down section of the core meaning it is most likely a WTC 2 part.  Offset, from the concrete, even slightly, kept it from bending and being deformed as the one on the right is.
Click to expand...


no jackass. the corners in your fictional concrete core design would have TWO steel beams connected at most. the ones not in the corners would have three at most. the one above has FOUR proving that it is steel core column from inside the steel core. 

your concrete core never existed. its all bullshit you made it in an apparent attempt to try to profit off the deaths of 3000 americans.

you are a despicable human being (and i use that term loosely).


----------



## Fizz

gslack said:


> I have an honest, sincere and reasonable question for you Chris....
> 
> You have been trying to make this case for how long now? I heard 8 years so if its okay I will go with that... Okay so in that 8 years how many people with no obvious issues (mental or emotional)  have come to you after hearing your theory and claims, and told you they understand and believe you completely?



even Teral doesnt believe him and he believes EVERYTHING!! 
Teral thinks that china is about to invade mexico....


----------



## gslack

Fizz said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an honest, sincere and reasonable question for you Chris....
> 
> You have been trying to make this case for how long now? I heard 8 years so if its okay I will go with that... Okay so in that 8 years how many people with no obvious issues (mental or emotional)  have come to you after hearing your theory and claims, and told you they understand and believe you completely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even Teral doesnt believe him and he believes EVERYTHING!!
> Teral thinks that china is about to invade mexico....
Click to expand...


LOL,.... Nah they are coming from Canada... I have it good authority from a native.... Shhh... (bigffoot, a known canadian agent)


----------



## Fizz

gslack said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an honest, sincere and reasonable question for you Chris....
> 
> You have been trying to make this case for how long now? I heard 8 years so if its okay I will go with that... Okay so in that 8 years how many people with no obvious issues (mental or emotional)  have come to you after hearing your theory and claims, and told you they understand and believe you completely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even Teral doesnt believe him and he believes EVERYTHING!!
> Teral thinks that china is about to invade mexico....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL,.... Nah they are coming from Canada... I have it good authority from a native.... Shhh... (bigffoot, a known canadian agent)
Click to expand...


thats actually more believable than disinfo agent chris's concrete core horse shit. 

seriously, how fucked up do you have to be to have people believing ridiculous things like small nuclear devices brought down that towers and not believe in chris's concrete core. the only person that believes in chris's whacko story is chris. (he probably doesnt even believe it at this point he's just too scared to admit to himself he's been so wrong for so long).


----------



## gslack

Fizz said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> even Teral doesnt believe him and he believes EVERYTHING!!
> Teral thinks that china is about to invade mexico....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,.... Nah they are coming from Canada... I have it good authority from a native.... Shhh... (bigffoot, a known canadian agent)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats actually more believable than disinfo agent chris's concrete core horse shit.
> 
> seriously, how fucked up do you have to be to have people believing ridiculous things like small nuclear devices brought down that towers and not believe in chris's concrete core. the only person that believes in chris's whacko story is chris. (he probably doesnt even believe it at this point he's just too scared to admit to himself he's been so wrong for so long).
Click to expand...


Well I asked him that question in an attempt to reach him logically. After all I *am* an analyst..... A data analyst...... But I figure it would translate well here. I mean he is an internet forum poster/website creator/conspiracy theorist, who uses that expertise to show his engineering knowledge and prowess......


----------



## stannrodd

gslack said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,.... Nah they are coming from Canada... I have it good authority from a native.... Shhh... (bigffoot, a known canadian agent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats actually more believable than disinfo agent chris's concrete core horse shit.
> 
> seriously, how fucked up do you have to be to have people believing ridiculous things like small nuclear devices brought down that towers and not believe in chris's concrete core. the only person that believes in chris's whacko story is chris. (he probably doesnt even believe it at this point he's just too scared to admit to himself he's been so wrong for so long).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I asked him that question in an attempt to reach him logically. After all I *am* an analyst..... A data analyst...... But I figure it would translate well here. I mean he is an internet forum poster/website creator/conspiracy theorist, who uses that expertise to show his engineering knowledge and prowess......
Click to expand...


He is unreachable .. remember he is the chosen one .. his task is to preach his Dogma irrespective of logic. This is the mission he has set for himself being the almighty as well and he is the trinity of beings.

He is also in total denial of rationale .. it is a concept which is alien to him. There will be no logical discussion or debate.

He will not engage in a true analysis, he will not work with his critics .. in his view he is above perfection and can know nothing wrong. He is the Truth .. The Light and The Way..

He is JESUS ferking Chistophera !!!!!!!!!!!!

But what I'd really like to know is what is the purpose of it all .. It's very funny so I guess I can't complain too much.


AAAARRRGH  



Hey Chris what are you doing with your life ... is this it ??

Stann


----------



## Fizz

stannrodd said:


> Hey Chris what are you doing with your life ... is this it ??
> 
> Stann



he lives on about $9,000 a year, owes $30,000 in back child support, cant get a drivers license, depends on his relatives to buy him food and believes people can blink at him aggressively and hypnotize him.

yeah, he sounds like the chosen one!!


----------



## gslack

Fizz said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris what are you doing with your life ... is this it ??
> 
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he lives on about $9,000 a year, owes $30,000 in back child support, cant get a drivers license, depends on his relatives to buy him food and believes people can blink at him aggressively and hypnotize him.
> 
> yeah, he sounds like the chosen one!!
Click to expand...


How does one "blink aggressively" ??? I want to get my wife in the mood....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris what are you doing with your life ... is this it ??
> 
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he lives on about $9,000 a year, owes $30,000 in back child support, cant get a drivers license, depends on his relatives to buy him food and believes people can blink at him aggressively and hypnotize him.
> 
> yeah, he sounds like the chosen one!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does one "blink aggressively" ??? I want to get my wife in the mood....
Click to expand...

needless to say, christoFEARa is a moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

The agents cannot evidence that this exited with ANY hard evidence or ANY independent source; the ONLY official graphic depiction of the Twin Towers core.







The engineer of record says this.

_Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._

The concrete core.






Agents have never reasonably explained why is is so uniform and solid with no structural steel visible, IF NOT a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents cannot evidence that this exited with ANY hard evidence or ANY independent source; the ONLY official graphic depiction of the Twin Towers core.
> 
> 
> 
> The  says this.
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have never reasonably explained why is is so uniform and solid with no structural steel visible, IF NOT a concrete core.


its NOT a concrete core, dipshit
and stop lying about what Robertson said
i wish he would sue you for those lies, but because you are a dipshit deadbeat with nothing to compensate him with, it would be a waste of his time and money


----------



## Christophera

Agent, your text is meaningless.  The text stating "concrete core" is substantiated by images from 9-11.

The WTC 2 core.






Agents have no reasonable explanation for what it is if not concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent, your text is meaningless.  The text stating "concrete core" is substantiated by images from 9-11.
> 
> The WTC 2 core.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have no reasonable explanation for what it is if not concrete.


every post you make is meaningless
you are nothing but a delusional dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents cannot evidence that this exited with ANY hard evidence or ANY independent source; the ONLY official graphic depiction of the Twin Towers core.



you are such a fucking LIAR.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera-El said:


> fz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell they are not the columns you claimed surrounded a concrete core because they are a FOUR WAY connection. that can ONLY come from being INSIDE the core area and not being one of the steel columns on the perimeter of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The corner interior box column inside the truncation and the corner joins can have that configuration.
> 
> This image of the same piece earlier,
> 
> 
> Shows the piece on the top right, bent outwards from the concrete, the "I" beam web is billowed outwards as if subjected to a non solid mass traveling with immense pressure.  The two beams bottom left and right went out towards the truncating segment.
> 
> The beam on the top left was offset from the stepping down section of the core meaning it is most likely a WTC 2 part.  Offset, from the concrete, even slightly, kept it from bending and being deformed as the one on the right is.
Click to expand...


He's making it up as he goes along.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agent, your text is meaningless.  The text stating "concrete core" is substantiated by images from 9-11.



no it isnt, fucking LIAR. this shit has already been debunked.

its clearly steel as seen from the other side, which is why you fucking lie and only show the silhouette.


----------



## Christophera

In the shot you refer to.






The interior box columns surrounding the core are seen.  The photo does not look into the core.

Behind the steel columns and beams the concrete appears to be exploding.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> In the shot you refer to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior box columns surrounding the core are seen.  The photo does not look into the core.
> 
> Behind the steel columns and beams the concrete appears to be exploding.


looks more like gypsum wall planks, dipshit
but then you have been wrong on EVERYTHING


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> In the shot you refer to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior box columns surrounding the core are seen.  The photo does not look into the core.
> 
> Behind the steel columns and beams the concrete appears to be exploding.



there is no concrete behind the steel core columns. the steel core is covered with gypsum. there was no concrete in the core. there was no explosions in the core. the fact that you say a collapsing building appears to be exploding shows how delusional you are.


----------



## Christophera

Too much volume AND the concrete surface is still in place.

Here the exterior steel is all gone.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Too much volume AND the concrete surface is still in place.
> 
> Here the exterior steel is all gone.


more delusional LIES


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Too much volume AND the concrete surface is still in place.
> 
> Here the exterior steel is all gone.



no it isnt. thats the most ridiculous claim ever. the entire fucking building fell at nearly free fall speeds and you are now claiming that a concrete core stood there while these huge columns fell away from your concrete core. its simply idiotic. the core was not standing there long enough for the steel core columns shown in this picture to fall away and leave your (non-existent) concrete core standing there afterwards.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRF3slguhI]YouTube - Will Smith - Men In Black[Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyaeKj83LTM&feature=related]YouTube - Will Smith - Black Suits Comin' (Nod Ya Head)[/ame]


----------



## stannrodd

This one is more resiliant .. kinda repetitive .. circular manure ..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOg2wL9W_Vs]YouTube - The Merry Go Round Broke Down[/ame]

Sing a long Chri$$y ..

 you must know the words by now ..

Stanny your friend .. XX


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence for steel core columns can only try and change the subject, .  .  . after their ad hominum and confusion strategy fails.

Facts are facts.

Leslie Robertson identified a concrete core to Newsweek.

At chapter 2.1 this structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a cocnrete core. August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

on 9-11 cameras record various aspects of both WTC 1 & 2 concrete cores being destroyed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence for steel core columns can only try and change the subject, .  .  . after their ad hominum and confusion strategy fails.
> 
> Facts are facts.


  yes, facts are facts
but what you post isnt facts, its delusional BULLSHIT
ya fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

Your text agains my evidence,






I've just shown everyone what can only be rebar in the position of the north core wall or west wall of the WTC 1 core.

You cannot show an image of steel core columns int he core area because THEY DID NOT EXIST.

You prove you are acting to conceal felony and treason when you FAIL to recognize violations of law by officials that deprive the public of plans for public buildings.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text agains my evidence,
> 
> 
> 
> .


you dont have evidence, you have your fucked up delusions, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your text agains my evidence,


your evidence shows a STEEL CORE, jackass!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your text agains my evidence,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just shown everyone what can only be rebar



That's not re-bar, Jackass.

They're core columns.

You can't see re-bar at these distances.

Unless you change your retarded story again, and claim it is 64 inch DOD supplied, guarded & welded re-bar coated with C-4 and stuffed with photon torpedoes.


----------



## Christophera

This is how we know rat and fiz are agents.  When they collusively FAIL to use reason and try an misrepresent objects clearly seen and compared to other objects.

The columns seen here are surrounding the core.






and columns of that size SHOULD be inside the core, but htey are not, the core is empty to the right.

The core in this photo is left of the spire and the concrete core wall seen in an end view to the left of the spire.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is how we know rat and fiz are agents.  When they collusively *FAIL to use reason *and try an misrepresent objects clearly seen and compared to other objects.


ROFLMAO

you NEVER use reason, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

You lie an misrepresent my words.  The reverse is true.  You refuse to use reason and instead collude with your fellow traitors to attempt to turn day into night with your false social group.

For example.  This is the WTC 2 concrete core.






It is not reasonable to assume that gypsum fastened to the supposed steel core columns would remain after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel wreakage crashed over it tot he ground.  The gypsum would be thrashed and inconsistent while steel columns protrude out the top.

The traitors refuse to reason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You lie an misrepresent my words.  The reverse is true.  You refuse to use reason and instead collude with your fellow traitors to attempt to turn day into night with your false social group.
> 
> For example.  This is the WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not reasonable to assume that gypsum fastened to the supposed steel core columns would remain after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel wreakage crashed over it tot he ground.  The gypsum would be thrashed and inconsistent while steel columns protrude out the top.
> 
> The traitors refuse to reason.


in your photo that you've posted so many times, it doesnt prove a damn thing
dipshit
seek out professional help for your delusions


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> This is how we know rat and fiz are agents.  When they collusively FAIL to use reason and try an misrepresent objects clearly seen and compared to other objects.
> 
> The columns seen here are surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and columns of that size SHOULD be inside the core, but htey are not, the core is empty to the right.
> 
> The core in this photo is left of the spire and the concrete core wall seen in an end view to the left of the spire.



And now they're back to being columns instead of re-bar. But the next time Chrissy-El shows us these same two photos, she'll be calling them "re-bar" again.

Why can't you stick to one designation or another, Chrissy? Please try to stay within one story line, instead of bouncing back and forth from one to another as your mood (or your PMS) suits you.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we know rat and fiz are agents.  When they collusively FAIL to use reason and try an misrepresent objects clearly seen and compared to other objects.
> 
> The columns seen here are surrounding the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and columns of that size SHOULD be inside the core, but htey are not, the core is empty to the right.
> 
> The core in this photo is left of the spire and the concrete core wall seen in an end view to the left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now they're back to being columns instead of re-bar. But the next time Chrissy-El shows us these same two photos, she'll be calling them "re-bar" again.
> 
> Why can't you stick to one designation or another, Chrissy? Please try to stay within one story line, instead of bouncing back and forth from one to another as your mood (or your PMS) suits you.
Click to expand...

exactly
he cant even tell that he calls them rebar in a distant photo but columns in a closer one
hes that fucking retarded


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> superfluous bullshit deleted.


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> superfluous bullshit deleted.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
thats chris
except he does it for free


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> superfluous bullshit deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> thats chris
> except he does it for free
Click to expand...


No, not free. She does it for $6.38 per year.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> thats chris
> except he does it for free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not free. She does it for $6.38 per year.
Click to expand...

well, since he claims he pays $200 a year for his site, he actually PAYS to BE abused


KWIM?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> thats chris
> except he does it for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not free. She does it for $6.38 per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, since he claims he pays $200 a year for his site, he actually PAYS to BE abused
> 
> 
> KWIM?
Click to expand...


Good point!!


----------



## slackjawed

somehow agent chri$$y is making money or he would abandon his propaganda campaign.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> somehow agent chri$$y is making money or he would abandon his propaganda campaign.



Actually, I think he lives off the proceeds of his "Will Change Story for Food" campaign.


----------



## slackjawed

agent chri$$y only has one purpose, to mislead and deceive


----------



## Christophera

The text of agents is not credible.

The evidence for a concrete core is independently verifying with substantial consistency.

The engineer of record gives information to a globally published magazine on September 13, 2001 identifying a concrete core.

On 9-11 we see what looks exactly like a concrete core should under the conditions.






The supposed steel core columns are NEVER seen in the core area of either tower on 9-11.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> *debunked lies and purposeful deceptions*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The evidence for a concrete core is independently verifying with substantial consistency.



By who, Tard-El. Give us names or links to someone other than yourself that "independently" verifies a concrete core. Even the other 9/11 truth members of this board don't espouse a concrete core theory. If they did, they would be here backing you up.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The text of agents is not credible.
> 
> 
> 
> The supposed steel core columns are NEVER seen in the core area of either tower on 9-11.


you are a fucking dipshit


----------



## Christophera

ditz, if you worked for the perpetrators of mass murder, that would be a logical thing to say.







I mean considering you have no evidence, and only a false social group of peer agents to agree with each other in trying to conceal the factual elements of felony and treason.

The truth of the towers structures can be used to feasibly explain things.  For example.  *Concerete can be easily fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.

I just explained how free fall could be accomplished within what was seen and heard.






Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.*


----------



## Christophera

Maybe lurkers can tell that tags are not properly done sometimes.

*Concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.*

The boards software has ceased, for me, for some weeks now, to have its quote function and normal array of controls for text formatting.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Maybe lurkers can tell that tags are not properly done sometimes.
> 
> *Concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.*
> 
> The boards software has ceased, for me, for some weeks now, to have its quote function and normal array of controls for text formatting.


not 12' thick concrete, you fucking MORON
sheesh you are truely delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> ditz, if you worked for the perpetrators of mass murder, that would be a logical thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean considering you have no evidence, and only a false social group of peer agents to agree with each other in trying to conceal the factual elements of felony and treason.
> 
> The truth of the towers structures can be used to feasibly explain things.  For example.  *Concerete can be easily fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.
> 
> I just explained how free fall could be accomplished within what was seen and heard.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/images/corefacesexploding.jpg
> 
> [url]Robertson is verified by  verifying [url=http://www.ncsea.com/downloads/wtcseerp.pdf]Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/southcorestands.gif]WTC 2 core], verifying the [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc2coreonto3.jpg]top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar[], just after the [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1spirecorewall.jpg]WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then[], the [url=http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww168/S_N_A_F_U/core_animation_75.gif]WTC 1 east shear wall toppling[], consistent with [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/shearspirewall.jpg]interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall[], consistent with ground zero showing the [url=http://algoxy.com/psych/images/wtc1.core.wall.base.annot4.jpg]WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick[], all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by ,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.[/quote]
> 
> I told you to come up with independent verification, not to report your own self-serving algoxy bullshit. What's the matter, Chris "Big Ears" El, can't you find ANYONE other than yourself that believes in a concrete core??*


----------



## Christophera

Agents going through the motions of denial of what is shown to be truth are very pitiful.


Not to mention they are supporting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## Christophera

There are MANY people that realize the towers core was concrete.  here is a video made by one who went out and found their own evidence.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents going through the motions of denial of what is shown to be truth are very pitiful.
> 
> 
> Not to mention they are supporting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.


and clearly, the opposite of what delusional dipshits say is more likely the truth


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There are MANY people that realize the towers core was concrete.  here is a video made by one who went out and found their own evidence.


lying again, dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Concrete can be easily fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.[/b]



Sure it can, Chrissy El. sure it can. And steel core columns can phase back and forth from columns to re-bar. And re-bar can be coated in C-4, have wet concrete poured on them, then after sitting for 30 years can be blown up using detonators that weren't even invented when the towers were built. And all this done under the watchful eye of the Dept of Defense, FEMA, NIST, and the Ironworkers Union.


----------



## Christophera

When the statements of independent authority are consistent with hard evidence from the scene of the crime, the truth is seen.

Concrete is shown, steel core columns are never shown at any time.  Construction photos are used to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> When the statements of independent authority are consistent with hard evidence from the scene of the crime, the truth is seen.
> 
> Concrete is shown, steel core columns are never shown at any time.  Construction photos are used to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel.


none of what you post is evidence
its just your delusional ranting and miss-comprehension of what you read


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Concrete is shown



OK Brown, you posted these pictures. You did, not anyone else, right?

So where, in either of these pictures YOU posted, is there even one ounce of concrete? Just one. Point it out to me, Brown, cause I'm having a hell of a hard time finding it for myself. Because all I see in both picture is STEEL, wood and cables.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents going through the motions of denial of what is shown to be truth are very pitiful.
> 
> 
> Not to mention they are supporting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution.



there is no secret method of mass murder. 19 hijackers flew planes into buildings. its not a secret.

all your crap has been debunked already. got anything new? you keep trying to convince us that the sky is red. nobody is buying your bullshit. NOBODY!! 

as someone that is "the chosen one" to lead people.... you dont have very many followers!! your such a failure in life. kicked out of school in the 8th grade. abandoning your kids and not paying the child support. getting sentenced to jail time. trying to convince people of your concrete core hoax.

this "chosen one" shit isnt working out too good for you, is it?


----------



## gslack

This thread has gone from uneducated ramblings to religion-like zealotry.


----------



## stannrodd

gslack said:


> This thread has gone from uneducated ramblings to religion-like zealotry.



Not surprising really when Chri$$y simply preaches his CCC (concrete core crap) and never engages in any real discussion or debate. 

It's what he does .. has always done .. and is why he gets .. what he's always got .. the same response .. abuse. His "flock" has a sum total of one, that's he, himself and Chris. The holy trinity of CCC !!!

He is a delusional dipshit QED.

The only things he has achieved, is proving without a shadow of a doubt that he is a nutter and also proving that the Twin Towers had a steel core which we all knew anyway.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

The agents have no independently verified evidence to debate.

The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with such evidence.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The agents have no independently verified evidence to debate.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with such evidence.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



And you keep posting your algoxy drivel & tripe which is as independent from you as acorns are from oak trees. We all know you can't post anything truly independent because you are the only moron that espouses a concrete core. As you even admit, Robertson's quote was "consolidated", meaning, HE NEVER SAID IT!


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agents have no independently verified evidence to debate.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with such evidence.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you keep posting your algoxy drivel & tripe which is as independent from you as acorns are from oak trees. We all know you can't post anything truly independent because you are the only moron that espouses a concrete core. As you even admit, Robertson's quote was "consolidated", meaning, HE NEVER SAID IT!
Click to expand...

i still think he should have his ability to post images and links removed
since it has been proven his site is a for profit site(doesnt matter that he loses money on it)


----------



## gslack

I think a board wide system of ignoring his threads would cure him or end his nonsense. he feels we are his audience, regardless of our repulsion he thinks there is no such thing as "bad press"..

I bet if he and his threads were left in obscurity he would either change his theory to make it more palatable, change it to be even more ridiculous and fantastical (the other route), or go to another forum and try again.....

But then we wouldn't be able to play dirty rug and beat him..... So... Forget I said anything, this too much fun. Please continue the bloodletting....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> I think a board wide system of ignoring his threads would cure him or end his nonsense. he feels we are his audience, regardless of our repulsion he thinks there is no such thing as "bad press"..
> 
> I bet if he and his threads were left in obscurity he would either change his theory to make it more palatable, change it to be even more ridiculous and fantastical (the other route), or go to another forum and try again.....
> 
> But then we wouldn't be able to play dirty rug and beat him..... So... Forget I said anything, this too much fun. Please continue the bloodletting....


which is why just removing his ability to post images and links would be perfect


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a board wide system of ignoring his threads would cure him or end his nonsense. he feels we are his audience, regardless of our repulsion he thinks there is no such thing as "bad press"..
> 
> I bet if he and his threads were left in obscurity he would either change his theory to make it more palatable, change it to be even more ridiculous and fantastical (the other route), or go to another forum and try again.....
> 
> But then we wouldn't be able to play dirty rug and beat him..... So... Forget I said anything, this too much fun. Please continue the bloodletting....
> 
> 
> 
> which is why just removing his ability to post images and links would be perfect
Click to expand...


True, but then again slapping him with them is fun as well...


----------



## pans trogladyta

And I thought "the list" was a long thread.


----------



## Christophera

Agents attempting cognitive distortions by "labeling" or "for a profit" try to dispose of the fact that I'm trying to recoup on expenses I really can't afford, but must make anyway to protect my chidrens futures.






I doubt you care of such things.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents have no independently verified evidence to debate.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with such evidence.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



the disinfo agent keeps trying to convince us the sky is red and posts the same old shit that he still lies about....


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents attempting cognitive distortions by "labeling" or "for a profit" try to dispose of the fact that I'm trying to recoup on expenses I really can't afford, but must make anyway to protect my chidrens futures.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you care of such things.


the fact you are attempting to make money from the deaths of nearly 3000 innocent americans is disgusting on its face
but then you totally lie and post nothing but delusional bullshit


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Agents attempting cognitive distortions by "labeling" or "for a profit" try to dispose of the fact that I'm trying to recoup on expenses I really can't afford, but must make anyway to protect my chidrens futures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you care of such things.



Okay now you officially earned one of my very rarely given neg reps..... THat was tasteless and despicable. You try and make a name for yourself using the very thing that caused the emotion in that pic, and then try to attribute to us?

Fuck you, you lowlife POS... I have kids, and unlike YOU I care for mine. The fact you would stoop so low as to use a child's misery to further yourself is beyond all decency....

Now you have made one more permanent enemy here.... I will now turn my anal retentive, OCD having, data obsessed nit-picking disorder on your theory.... In the words of the governator, I'll be baack"


----------



## Christophera

Your psyops fake social group is comprised of traitors.  

I am doing this for my children and the thought that this boys,






fathers murder would be solved, and that the knowledge will protect the boy, is almost as good as the thoughts I have of my own children protected by our Constitution and the laws made under it.

Agents are losers.


----------



## gslack

I ask you a question...

If your theory is to be believed, than all other theories on this must in fact be false in essence.. I mean for instance those engineers for 911 truth and all other groups and individuals or organizations (who ever they may be)must in fact be incorrect if your theory is indeed correct?


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Your psyops fake social group is comprised of traitors.
> 
> I am doing this for my children and the thought that this boys,
> 
> 
> 
> fathers murder would be solved, and that the knowledge will protect the boy, is almost as good as the thoughts I have of my own children protected by our Constitution and the laws made under it.
> 
> Agents are losers.



Come on Chris don't be a douchebag asnwer the simple question I asked you... I been waiting a half hour now....

again I ask you...

If your theory is to be believed, than all other theories on this must in fact be false in essence.. I mean for instance those engineers for 911 truth and all other groups and individuals or organizations (who ever they may be)must in fact be incorrect if your theory is indeed correct?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your psyops fake social group is comprised of traitors.
> 
> I am doing this for my children and the thought that this boys,



these are the same children you never paid child support for, right?


----------



## gslack

If you were sincere in this chris you wouldn't have run away......

waiting until I am gone and then responding, or ignoring it altogether (whatever your ploy) is cowardly and shows the real depth of your sincerity in this..


----------



## Christophera

Agents with no evidence have no position when they also fail to recognize violations of law by government.

The NYC mayor took the WTC documents which had the plans and 6,000 photos.

NIST did not have the plans.  No where int heir product do they mention the plans.  They do have this disclaimer.






FEMA misrepresents elevator guide rial support steel as core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> If you were sincere in this chris you wouldn't have run away......
> 
> waiting until I am gone and then responding, or ignoring it altogether (whatever your ploy) is cowardly and shows the real depth of your sincerity in this..


i could have predicted his response
anyone that doesnt agree with his bullshit is an agent


----------



## gslack

Chris, I have taken some sound advice from a rather smart individual and decided not to quote your posts using your own pics... Its repetitive and asinine, and supporting your claims is not what I am going to do....

I asked you a legitimate question, and a person of the fiber you claim to be would answer it willingly.....

I ask again....

If your theory is to be believed, than all other theories on this must in fact be false in essence.. I mean for instance those engineers for 911 truth and all other groups and individuals or organizations (who ever they may be)must in fact be incorrect if your theory is indeed correct?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> misrepresents elevator guide rial support steel as core columns.



bullshit. you misrepresent the steel core columns as "elevator guide rail support steel" with absolutely NOTHING to back that claim up other than your wild, demented imagination.


----------



## skookerasbil

some people just gravitate to the hysterical in life.................

Two gigantic planes flew into two buildings at 300 mph taking out a whole side with them.............

Of course they are going to collapse you fcukking moron!!!!


----------



## Christophera

When the supposed steel core column are never seen in the core area on 9-11,

rebar






we know they must be elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## slackjawed

Agent chri$$y will go down in history as an agent of treason for profit, a mercenary of propaganda as it were........not a very good one mind you, but an agent of treason nonetheless.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When the supposed steel core column are never seen in the core area on 9-11,
> 
> rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know they must be elevator guide rail support steel.



"we know"??

who is this "we"??

nobody else makes your absurd "elevator guide rail support steel" claim. YOU are the one that made that up. there is no WE.

(what a fucking moron for saying we never see steel core columns in the core area and then posts a pic of steel core columns!!)


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> When the supposed steel core column are never seen in the core area on 9-11,
> 
> rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know they must be elevator guide rail support steel.



Here is a closeup of the same spire. 





What you say is rebar, is CLEARLY dust and debris falling from the columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your psyops fake social group is comprised of traitors.
> 
> I am doing this for my children and the thought that this boys,
> 
> fathers murder would be solved, and that the knowledge will protect the boy, is almost as good as the thoughts I have of my own children protected by our Constitution and the laws made under it.
> 
> Agents are losers.



You mean the same way you "protected" your children by not paying child support?

You're a disgrace.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete is shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Brown, you posted these pictures. You did, not anyone else, right?
> 
> So where, in either of these pictures YOU posted, is there even one ounce of concrete? Just one. Point it out to me, Brown, cause I'm having a hell of a hard time finding it for myself. Because all I see in both picture is STEEL, wood and cables.
Click to expand...


I'm asking you again, you moronic, infantile, delusional, non support paying, non filing fee paying prick, where's the fucking concrete in your *own* damn pictures???

You truly are a nitwit if you can't answer this simple question.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> ..... Concrete is shown .. (image links removed because they do not show concrete .. nor do any other images Chris posts)



So anyway Chris I went out looking for a new forum where you could play silly games with others who like playing silly games .. I simply know you will find many good friends here who will assist you in many ways .. Don't be afraid now .. all you have to do is click on the link. Clicky poos .. Chri$$y poos ..

Click here

 Stann


----------



## gslack

I have another legitimate question... I will ask it even though I already know chris will ignore it....

My question... If the core was indeed a concrete squared tube as chris claims. And they in fact did use explosives planted on,in, or near enough to it to bring the towers down. Why then was there such a massive cleanup? We had incredible amounts of debris that was taken out. Steel, concrete, aluminum sheeting, pieces and parts of everything we can think of. If the core were indeed a concrete hollow tube, we would have had far less of this type of debris to clean up..

So where did all the steel, and other debris come from?


----------



## stannrodd

Too easy .. gslack .. he will say something like elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## Christophera

slacker, you forgot to mention gravel.






They called it "digging out".  The exterior metal exoskeleton had plenty of the materials you mention.  The issue is, "why was all the office furniture, computers, carpets, desks all ground up?"

http://www.plaguepuppy.net/public_html/collapse update/collapsed to dust.mpg


----------



## stannrodd

110 story's each with an acre or so of 4inch thick concrete floor, times two (X 2) equals a lot of gravel.

That's 220 acres X 4inches deep of concrete in just the floors above grade. Did you forget that Chris.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

The volumes seen in the image exceed the volume of the floors alone.

There was not enough hard stone aggregate to be as visible as it is in the photo.  Only 10 floors were hard stone aggregate concrete.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> The volumes seen in the image exceed the volume of the floors alone.
> 
> There was not enough hard stone aggregate to be as visible as it is in the photo.  Only 10 floors were hard stone aggregate concrete.



You couldn't prove that in 2004 and you still can't prove that ..do you know why Chris?

Because it is another of your sick lies.

Click Here

Try this forum Chris you might have an audience who might just listen. They like good jokes and even bad jokes ... 

Stann


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> slacker, you forgot to mention gravel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They called it "digging out".  The exterior metal exoskeleton had plenty of the materials you mention.  The issue is, "why was all the office furniture, computers, carpets, desks all ground up?"
> 
> http://www.plaguepuppy.net/public_html/collapse update/collapsed to dust.mpg



Hmm well lets see... perhaps the fall from such heights and the other debris falling onto them and each other in turn, all of it accelerating until impact pulverized them?

yeah thats how logic works.... its not taking a question mark and making it a statement of fact. its using common sense and logic/reason. Something you seem determined to avoid BTW.....

Again I ask you to answer my previous question....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The volumes seen in the image exceed the volume of the floors alone.



says who?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The issue is, "why was all the office furniture, computers, carpets, desks all ground up?"



wait...

i know this one!!

because super secret government agents designed the desks to be coated with plastic explosives and assembled at a super secret government factory and they were all wired to explode through the telephone wires to the phones on the desks. you can not show one picture of a normal desk on 9/11 therefore this is all a fact.

did i get it right you child abandoning psycho?


----------



## Christophera

I've participated in forums perhaps 4 times.  The volumes comparisons always show an abnormally high amount of sand and gravel.

I always stated that I consider the existing volumn depth is not known throughout the Twin Towers complex, subfloors and basements, or what of that was occupied by sand and gravel, so my participation was limited to calculating the volume of the concrete tubular core.

The volume of the core walls balanced and explained the apparent extra burden of particulate volume at the WTC generally, in each case.

Typically someone would propose a collective effort.  They would already have part of the data.  They shared and displayed that, or the basis for their volume calc.  Some discussion about inclusion/exclusion of areas for reasons, then parallel calcs were done with the results posted.  I was surprised at the consistency between some of the varying numbers once a review of methods and basis was done.

The added volume of concrete core walls always explained that, or what was over volumes of floors alone.

Volumes of sand and gravel show what would be expected with a concrete core.  A structural engineer certifed in 12 states identifies a concrete core, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. and  the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies one as well.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've participated in forums perhaps 4 times.  The volumes comparisons always show an abnormally high amount of sand and gravel.
> 
> I always stated that I consider the existing volumn depth is not known throughout the Twin Towers complex, subfloors and basements, or what of that was occupied by sand and gravel, so my participation was limited to calculating the volume of the concrete tubular core.
> 
> The volume of the core walls balanced and explained the apparent extra burden of particulate volume at the WTC generally, in each case.
> 
> Typically someone would propose a collective effort.  They would already have part of the data.  They shared and displayed that, or the basis for their volume calc.  Some discussion about inclusion/exclusion of areas for reasons, then parallel calcs were done with the results posted.  I was surprised at the consistency between some of the varying numbers once a review of methods and basis was done.
> 
> The added volume of concrete core walls always explained that, or what was over volumes of floors alone.
> 
> Volumes of sand and gravel show what would be expected with a concrete core.  A structural engineer certifed in 12 states identifies a concrete core, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. and  the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies one as well.



so to summarize, you have nothing to back up your claim. you just made it up. thanks.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> I've participated in forums perhaps 4 times.  The volumes comparisons always show an abnormally high amount of sand and gravel.
> 
> I always stated that I consider the existing volumn depth is not known throughout the Twin Towers complex, subfloors and basements, or what of that was occupied by sand and gravel, so my participation was limited to calculating the volume of the concrete tubular core.
> 
> The volume of the core walls balanced and explained the apparent extra burden of particulate volume at the WTC generally, in each case.
> 
> Typically someone would propose a collective effort.  They would already have part of the data.  They shared and displayed that, or the basis for their volume calc.  Some discussion about inclusion/exclusion of areas for reasons, then parallel calcs were done with the results posted.  I was surprised at the consistency between some of the varying numbers once a review of methods and basis was done.
> 
> The added volume of concrete core walls always explained that, or what was over volumes of floors alone.
> 
> Volumes of sand and gravel show what would be expected with a concrete core.  A structural engineer certifed in 12 states identifies a concrete core, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. and  the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies one as well.



Concrete as in the foundation you moron.... Ever put up a fence? What happens if you do not pour concrete around your fence poles when you plant them? Well sooner or later through water seepage, weather, expansion and contraction, they will start to lean and/or the bottom part of the pole in the ground will rot (wood) or oxidize (rust as in steel).

You fucking unbelievable idiot... you take a short reference like that and other similar misleading statements, and hunt and pick until you find enough nonsense you twist to mean something in your mind. And then you shout Eureka! I have it! 

You don;t have anything other than some bullshit you make up from half truths, lies, misleading statements, and innuendo which in reality are more in your mind than anywhere else...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is, "why was all the office furniture, computers, carpets, desks all ground up?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait...
> 
> i know this one!!
> 
> because super secret government agents designed the desks to be coated with plastic explosives and assembled at a super secret government factory and they were all wired to explode through the telephone wires to the phones on the desks. you can not show one picture of a normal desk on 9/11 therefore this is all a fact.
> 
> did i get it right you child abandoning psycho?
Click to expand...


By George, I think you've got it!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I've participated in forums perhaps 4 times.  The volumes comparisons always show an abnormally high amount of sand and gravel.
> 
> I always stated that I consider the existing volumn depth is not known throughout the Twin Towers complex, subfloors and basements, or what of that was occupied by sand and gravel, so my participation was limited to calculating the volume of the concrete tubular core.
> 
> The volume of the core walls balanced and explained the apparent extra burden of particulate volume at the WTC generally, in each case.
> 
> Typically someone would propose a collective effort.  They would already have part of the data.  They shared and displayed that, or the basis for their volume calc.  Some discussion about inclusion/exclusion of areas for reasons, then parallel calcs were done with the results posted.  I was surprised at the consistency between some of the varying numbers once a review of methods and basis was done.
> 
> The added volume of concrete core walls always explained that, or what was over volumes of floors alone.
> 
> Volumes of sand and gravel show what would be expected with a concrete core.  A structural engineer certifed in 12 states identifies a concrete core, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. and  the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies one as well.



More drivel from Captain Stupid, who is well on his way to an unprecedented 4th red badge.


----------



## Liability

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the supposed steel core column are never seen in the core area on 9-11,
> 
> rebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know they must be elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup of the same spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you say is rebar, is CLEARLY dust and debris falling from the columns.
Click to expand...


A truth so obvious and well supported by indisputable photographic evidence that CriscoFEARa is left playing with his clit and unable to offer a coherent rejoinder.

Of course, CriscoFEARa always plays with his clit and never has a coherent rejoinder, but let's not quibble.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> * * * * [typical pansy bullshit from CriscoFEARa snipped] * * * *
> 
> The issue is, "why was all the office furniture, computers, carpets, desks all ground up?"
> 
> * * * *



Another FUCKING retarded and dishonest question from the lying dipshit unmanly Agent of PAID Disinformation, CriscoFEARa.

Hm.  Why would wood,  etc., crumble and get ground-up, as an extremely tall and massive skyscraper fell, floor by heavy floor, onto each lower floor thereby smashing such items to bits?

Did CriscoFEARa imagine that these items would somehow demonstrate super strength?

Scumbag retard liars like CriscoFEARa should stop wasting their time being utterly unpersuasive on the internet and, instead, get a job to pay for the long overdue support of their own children.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I've participated in forums perhaps 4 times.



What?!

Perhaps 4 times?? Are you kidding me?

Why do you keep lying? You've been to more than 4 forums idiot.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've participated in forums perhaps 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Perhaps 4 times?? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Why do you keep lying? You've been to more than 4 forums idiot.
Click to expand...

all you have to do is search his name and it shows up on more than 4 forums


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've participated in forums perhaps 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Perhaps 4 times?? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Why do you keep lying? You've been to more than 4 forums idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you have to do is search his name and it shows up on more than 4 forums
Click to expand...


Myspace
JREF
Break for News 
US Message Board 
David Icke's forum
ATS (Above Top Secret)
The Avatar movie forum 
Democratic Underground 
Physforum Science, Physics, and Technology Discussion Forums
Australian 9/11 Truth Movement Forums
Pilots for Truth forum
Mike Malloy's forum
Let's Roll forums
Unexplained-Mysteries forum

He also posts as Chris-Whitefeather on the Namasteezy forum

There are others. 

Only 4 you said? What a complete moron. This is the kind of "truth seeker" we are dealing with. Pathetic.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Perhaps 4 times?? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Why do you keep lying? You've been to more than 4 forums idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> all you have to do is search his name and it shows up on more than 4 forums
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Myspace
> JREF
> Break for News
> US Message Board
> David Icke's forum
> ATS (Above Top Secret)
> The Avatar movie forum
> Democratic Underground
> Physforum Science, Physics, and Technology Discussion Forums
> Australian 9/11 Truth Movement Forums
> Pilots for Truth forum
> Mike Malloy's forum
> Let's Roll forums
> Unexplained-Mysteries forum
> 
> He also posts as Chris-Whitefeather on the Namasteezy forum
> 
> There are others.
> 
> Only 4 you said? What a complete moron. This is the kind of "truth seeker" we are dealing with. Pathetic.
Click to expand...

well, clearly, the opposite of everything he says is the truth


----------



## gslack

Chris your theory is based on bullshit you create from half-truths, unclear photographs, mistaken statements taken from panic-stricken, sometimes uneducated, often misinformed, and even more often, people who want to sound more informed than they really are. 

you cry about evidence, you cry about agents and all the disinformation they try to use against you to hide the truth. Well lets use some evidence shall we.....

First, your theory of a concrete hollow core is highly unlikely for many reasons. THe reasons are listed below....

1. A concrete core, even a steel reinforced one would need to be exponentially larger as it went closer to the ground. Meaning the bottom floor would have to have the largest concrete core sections and thereby the least amount of open space on the floor. This does not show in the entrance floor lobby pictures we see even from you. In fact the escalators, the elevators, the stairs, the information desks and all the design elements show this to be utterly false....

2. Steel reinforced load bearing concrete wall pouring and mixing during the building process or on site, would take a great deal more time and expense than a steel space frame design. And given you yourself have claimed they used the concrete core to save money and speed the construction, this does not make sense. So they would have had to use pre-fabricated structural pieces or sections to even make this an option.  

According to one legitimate and unbiased source; _"For buildings 300 feet or taller, the concrete core usually has a minimum dimension of 30 feet in each plan direction, with walls that are 18 to 30 inches thick (Figure 1)."_

Now IF the dimensions of concrete required for a building over 300 feet are those stated above from the reliable industry source, wouldn't the requirements be even greater for a building more than 1300 feet? Why yes I believe they would be.. So where is that tremendous concrete core structure in all of your Pictures of the lobby before the disaster? 

A simple and basic policy to remember on this... As we add a piece onto another piece in a stacked structure. The pieces nearest the bottom will have to bear the most load. It will bear the load of the structure itself and the load of its upper stacks as well.

So again why does this not show in your Pictures or claims?

THose two should suffice for now.... Please respond to these obvious problems....


----------



## Christophera

Agents with text have no credibility.  Even with photoshopped images you have no credibility.

Compared to the independently verified evidence of the concrete core, in the circumstance of violations of law depriving the public of plans and construction photos, your text and fakery are just disgusting.

The concrete core is proven.  Any who don't accept that are simply clinging to a hope that somehow FEMA acts in our interests and has not empowerd an insurrection with its misinformation.

The core structure FEMA persents is never seen on 9-11.






What is seen DOES NOT resemble the official diagram (the ONLY graphic depiction) in any way.


----------



## Biggles

edit.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents with text have no credibility.


you are a fucking MORON
you have no credibility because you post photos showing STEEL and claim to see concrete that isn't there
and you repeatedly posting this bullshit about anyone being an "agent" only further shows how much of a fucking MORON you are


----------



## Christophera

If you think your text has value then the moronic performance is your specialty.

You have proven you are an agent working to conceal methods of mass murder used to conduct treason.  You have done this by lying, by being exposed conducting deception, all witout regard for the US Constitution.

Moronic in thinking that people would actually believe this is a floor falling.






Of course you failed to tell anyone where the floor fell from.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you think your text has value then the moronic performance is your specialty.
> 
> You have proven you are an agent working to conceal methods of mass murder used to conduct treason.  You have done this by lying, by being exposed conducting deception, all witout regard for the US Constitution.
> 
> Moronic in thinking that people would actually believe this is a floor falling.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you failed to tell anyone where the floor fell from.


you have proven you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA core did not exist.  Only a concrete core can be shown.  The only core the engineer of records has identified is a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The FEMA core did not exist.  Only a concrete core can be shown.  The only core the engineer of records has identified is a concrete core.


you have yet to prove that that image was provided by FEMA
you have no proof of a concrete core
and you LIE about what Mr Robertson said

that is proof you are a delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

Your error demonstrates your psyops using "cognitive distortions".  

You are saying I lied, when you can actually only say Newsweek lied.

Shame on you.  It is unwholesome to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your error demonstrates your psyops using "cognitive distortions".
> 
> You are saying I lied, when you can actually only say Newsweek lied.
> 
> Shame on you.  It is unwholesome to support secret methods of mass murder.


you lie by claiming Mr Robertson said something that not even the reporter attributed to him
the reporter was simply incorrect in her reporting
you, LIE by trying to claim otherwise


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> The volumes comparisons always show an abnormally high amount of sand and gravel.



What is a normal amount of sand and gravel ?? 



Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The FEMA core did not exist.


bullshit.


Christophera said:


> Only a concrete core can be shown.


bullshit. debunked already.  


Christophera said:


> The only core the engineer of records has identified is a concrete core.


bullshit. debunked already.

when you keep repeating your lies you aren't proving anything except you are a liar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Agent of child support evasion Christophera said:


> You are saying I lied



Because you did, and continue to do so, you miserable excuse for a father, a human, and a citizen. You are the one who is a traitor to your country to and the families of the victims of 9/11. No one here believes your lies and distortions, not even the other 9/11 truth members.

Why don't you go peddle your papers some where else??


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Agent of child support evasion Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying I lied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you did, and continue to do so, you miserable excuse for a father, a human, and a citizen. You are the one who is a traitor to your country to and the families of the victims of 9/11. No one here believes your lies and distortions, not even the other 9/11 truth members.
> 
> Why don't you go peddle your papers some where else??
Click to expand...

he cant, he gets banned eerywhere else


----------



## gslack

Chris that was my third attempt to get honest and fair debate on this, and that was the third time you declined..... You sir are a coward....


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence are sooooooooo pitiful.

The concrete core is the only core that can be independenty verified.






Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## Rat in the Hat

gslack said:


> Chris that was my third attempt to get honest and fair debate on this, and that was the third time you declined..... You sir are a coward....



I've asked him 3 times to show concrete in HIS steel core photos, and 3 times where the other 9/11 truth members are defending him, and he has been too chickenshit to answer either question.

Maybe you'll be 4th time lucky.

Or maybe Chri*$$*y will just change the subject again.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is the only core that can be independenty verified.



By whom, The Kryptonian Council???


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence are sooooooooo pitiful.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be independenty verified.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992



Ah now see thats where you are wrong chris..... I gave evidence to back my claims, you didn't read my claims.... If you had you would have noticed the link in it..... Now want to play dumb some more?

"For buildings 300 feet or taller, the concrete core usually has a minimum dimension of 30 feet in each plan direction, with walls that are 18 to 30 inches thick (Figure 1)."

See that? Thats called a link to a outside and reliable source, a source involved in this very kind of thing you are claiming here; Construction..

I will post my previous words a gain maybe you will read it this time...

Chris your theory is based on bullshit you create from half-truths, unclear photographs, mistaken statements taken from panic-stricken, sometimes uneducated, often misinformed, and even more often, people who want to sound more informed than they really are. 

you cry about evidence, you cry about agents and all the disinformation they try to use against you to hide the truth. Well lets use some evidence shall we.....

First, your theory of a concrete hollow core is highly unlikely for many reasons. THe reasons are listed below....

1. A concrete core, even a steel reinforced one would need to be exponentially larger as it went closer to the ground. Meaning the bottom floor would have to have the largest concrete core sections and thereby the least amount of open space on the floor. This does not show in the entrance floor lobby pictures we see even from you. In fact the escalators, the elevators, the stairs, the information desks and all the design elements show this to be utterly false....

2. Steel reinforced load bearing concrete wall pouring and mixing during the building process or on site, would take a great deal more time and expense than a steel space frame design. And given you yourself have claimed they used the concrete core to save money and speed the construction, this does not make sense. So they would have had to use pre-fabricated structural pieces or sections to even make this an option. 

According to one legitimate and unbiased source; "For buildings 300 feet or taller, the concrete core usually has a minimum dimension of 30 feet in each plan direction, with walls that are 18 to 30 inches thick (Figure 1)."

Now IF the dimensions of concrete required for a building over 300 feet are those stated above from the reliable industry source, wouldn't the requirements be even greater for a building more than 1300 feet? Why yes I believe they would be.. So where is that tremendous concrete core structure in all of your Pictures of the lobby before the disaster? 

A simple and basic policy to remember on this... As we add a piece onto another piece in a stacked structure. The pieces nearest the bottom will have to bear the most load. It will bear the load of the structure itself and the load of its upper stacks as well.

So again why does this not show in your Pictures or claims?

THose two should suffice for now.... Please respond to these obvious problems....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is the only core that can be independenty verified.



You know what, Chris, I've had a change of heart. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt.

What was the name of the construction company who did the ABOVE GRADE concrete core work on the twins? I'll contact my counterparts in that company and ask how they constructed the concrete cores. If your information matches theirs, I will be your most fervent defender here.

So, do we have a deal, Chris? Just give me a name.

The Rat


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence are sooooooooo pitiful.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be independenty verified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992



chris, all this crap has already been debunked. there is no concrete core in your picture. oxford uses the world trade center as an example of a skyscraper. it doesnt say the WTC had a concrete core.

once again you are trying to convince everyone the sky is red when everyone can see its blue.

you are a moron.


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents without evidence are sooooooooo pitiful.
> 
> The concrete core is the only core that can be independenty verified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris, all this crap has already been debunked. there is no concrete core in your picture. oxford uses the world trade center as an example of a skyscraper. it doesnt say the WTC had a concrete core.
> 
> once again you are trying to convince everyone the sky is red when everyone can see its blue.
> 
> you are a moron.
Click to expand...


Chris. I was just wondering.

Why does the esteemed and well researched Oxford Encyclopedia article mention that the floor connected to the concrete core? No mention of steel box columns anywhere. What about the fact that WTC2's core was totally different according to you. You said the express elevators were OUTSIDE the core of WTC2. Why does the esteemed Oxford Encyclopedia say the the elevators were contained INSIDE this concrete core for the WTC towers?


----------



## Christophera

gummie the photoshopping agent, exposed in these posts,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2061163-post4124.html

refuses to NOT misinterpret.  

In a blatent misinterpretation, basically acting as a _confuser_ gumjob tries to say that Oxford states the floors were connected to the core.

What it says is, *From this core the concrete and steel composite floors span on to a steel perimeter structure.*  What it says is that there were floors spanning outwards from the core.  DUH!

Your support for secret methods of mass murder with this inadequate, incompetent subterfuge is sickening.


----------



## Christophera

What was fastened to the core were the interior box columns.  The spire was one of those.






In the lower image concrete fastened to interior box columns or the first elevator guide rail support steel is seen falling with concrete still attached.

The first row of elevator guide rail support had a brace going through the concrete core wall, cast into the wall.  The interior box columns were also directly bolted to the rebar inside the concrete wall at each floor.


----------



## Christophera

What was fastened to the core were the interior box columns.  The spire was one of those.






In the lower image concrete fastened to interior box columns or the first elevator guide rail support steel is seen falling with concrete still attached.

The first row of elevator guide rail support had a brace going through the concrete core wall, cast into the wall.  The interior box columns were also directly bolted to the rebar inside the concrete wall at each floor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


you got NOTHING dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The interior box columns were also directly bolted to the rebar inside the concrete wall at each floor.





How could the box columns have been bolted to the concrete core wall when according to you, there was a taper in the outside face of the core wall!!!! Your wall shrank from 12' to 2' at the top. We're talking upwards of 10' long bolts to go from the box columns to the core inside?!



You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gummie the photoshopping agent, exposed in these posts,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2061163-post4124.html
> 
> refuses to NOT misinterpret.
> 
> In a blatent misinterpretation, basically acting as a _confuser_ gumjob tries to say that Oxford states the floors were connected to the core.
> 
> What it says is, *From this core the concrete and steel composite floors span on to a steel perimeter structure.*  What it says is that there were floors spanning outwards from the core.  DUH!
> 
> Your support for secret methods of mass murder with this inadequate, incompetent subterfuge is sickening.



How did they do this in WTC2 where you claim the express elevators were outside the core? The elevators would have been between the core and the interior box columns dumbass.

No mention of that in the Oxford explanation.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob, your intentional misinterpretations are just incompetent.

I've only said that the first row of elevators inside the core opened on the lobby.  You will be unable to prove I've said anything else.

The fact is that this one image proves that the vertical steel in the core WAS NOT core column.  Butt plates are far too weak to use to join sections of "core column".

elevator guide rail support steel

Which is why no structural steel is seen in the core area on 9-11.  All that is seen is rebar, the fine slightly arcing vertical elements seen here.






The agents of treason will try and say that image shows "core columns".  The fact is that IF core columns existed, they would be much larger and look like the columns immediately outside the concrete core walls






I show that the spire, the north most column of the west wall is outside the core, seen on the right in that link with the concrete core wall on the left.  Empty core area left of that.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob, your intentional misinterpretations are just incompetent.
> 
> I've only said that the first row of elevators inside the core opened on the lobby.  You will be unable to prove I've said anything else.
> 
> The fact is that this one image proves that the vertical steel in the core WAS NOT core column.  Butt plates are far too weak to use to join sections of "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why no structural steel is seen in the core area on 9-11.  All that is seen is rebar, the fine slightly arcing vertical elements seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> The agents of treason will try and say that image shows "core columns".  The fact is that IF core columns existed, they would be much larger and look like the columns immediately outside the concrete core walls
> 
> 
> 
> I show that the spire, the north most column of the west wall is outside the core, seen on the right in that link with the concrete core wall on the left.  Empty core area left of that.


hey dipshit, you need to understand those two photos are of the exact same thing
one you call rebar, the other you call columns

dipshit, you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents of treason will try and say that image shows "core columns".  The fact is that IF core columns existed, they would be much larger and look like the columns immediately outside the concrete core walls



what a bunch of bullshit. your claim that the spire is outside the core area is completely bogus. it is an outright LIE.

here is the image chris shows continually from his website:





the towers appear to be taken from this image i stumbled across which shows the towers from a different angle and therefore cant match up correctly.





so now that we know that his superimposed image isnt correct i decided to try to superimpose the towers over where the spire is located to see how everything lines up. the problem with this is that they need to be taken from the same angle. luckily, this photographer has posted several of his images from 9/11 and we can superimpose one of his images over the other. no more angle problems. here is the photographer's web site.
Aman's Home page

all the images i used come from this site. (except the ruler image)

i resized and superimposed part of this image:
http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/wtc-72_1_small.jpg

onto this image:
http://www.amanzafar.com/WTC/wtc-43_1_small.jpg

to create this image. all the buildings line up exactly once the sizes of the photo are matched (due to his zooming in and out). zooming in and out also changes the light level going into the camera so as you can see the superimposed section has a slightly different color.






i then downloaded an image of a ruler, resized it so the marks match the corners of the towers and marked the center point.

as you can see, the steel spire was primarily the CENTER TWO ROWS OF STEEL CORE COLUMNS.


----------



## Christophera

Perhaps fuz is not pretending to be a moron .  .  . and really is.  The last post evidnences that possibility.

The image taken from AUDREY ZAPP DRIVE, is a place common for photographers shooting the WTC.

http://i42.tinypic.com/2qnqptg.jpg

Even on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Perhaps fuz is not pretending to be a moron .  .  . and really is.  The last post evidnences that possibility.
> 
> The image taken from AUDREY ZAPP DRIVE, is a place common for photographers shooting the WTC.
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2qnqptg.jpg
> 
> Even on 9-11.


no shit, dipshit
but even on that drive you can get different angles
you prove over and over what a fucking moronic idiot you are


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Perhaps fuz is not pretending to be a moron .  .  . and really is.  The last post evidnences that possibility.
> 
> The image taken from AUDREY ZAPP DRIVE, is a place common for photographers shooting the WTC.



so why do you use on overlay that puts the tower in the WRONG FUCKING PLACE?!!!


----------



## Christophera

Not enough angular difference here to effect the graphic comparison made.






Therefore the gap on the left side of WTC 1 between the building left of it is an excellent index for position.


----------



## Christophera

LEt me explain this differently.

The distance of the end of the parking area on the east sideis not perpendicular to the line towards the WTC, which shortens the line subtending the angle or potential angular differnece from the south end of the loop around the parking to the north end.  I believe I can tell which lamp post is seen as their shadow is visible in the google image.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> LEt me explain this differently.
> 
> The distance of the end of the parking area on the east sideis not perpendicular to the line towards the WTC, which shortens the line subtending the angle or potential angular differnece from the south end of the loop around the parking to the north end.  I believe I can tell which lamp post is seen as their shadow is visible in the google image.


just face it, you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> LEt me explain this differently.
> 
> The distance of the end of the parking area on the east sideis not perpendicular to the line towards the WTC, which shortens the line subtending the angle or potential angular differnece from the south end of the loop around the parking to the north end.  I believe I can tell which lamp post is seen as their shadow is visible in the google image.



what the fuck are you babbling about now???!!! 

this image





is not even close to being taken from the same place as this image






your stupid overlay was just plopped down anyplace they wanted. its not lined up with anything. the fact that you try to use that as proof the spire was outside the core shows what a fucking moron you are.

this image:





and this one:





ARE taken from the same place. you can line up all the buildings and see that the spire was THE CENTER TWO ROWS OF CORE COLUMNS like this....


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> LEt me explain this differently.
> 
> The distance of the end of the parking area on the east sideis not perpendicular to the line towards the WTC, which shortens the line subtending the angle or potential angular differnece from the south end of the loop around the parking to the north end.  I believe I can tell which lamp post is seen as their shadow is visible in the google image.



That's douchebag speak for "I am a coward"....... See why it's hard to find a douchebag interpreter? It's an entire language where they ramble of nonsense while talking circles. My brother was a linguist for the military and he just explained this dialect to me. he said it is most often found in politics, religion, and the huckster underworld... Disturbing really....


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would like people to believe that, but it is fact.  A slight difference of camera position, up to a couple hundred feet is not going to effect the superimposition which proves, with the photo from the north of the core wall, that the spire is outside the core.

In fact it might not be measurable.

Meaning agents have NEVER produced an image of steel core columns, in the core area, on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would like people to believe that, but it is fact.  A slight difference of camera position, up to a couple hundred feet is not going to effect the superimposition which proves, with the photo from the north of the core wall, that the spire is outside the core.
> 
> In fact it might not be measurable.
> 
> Meaning agents have NEVER produced an image of steel core columns, in the core area, on 9-11.


fucktard, you have been shown photos of the steel core columns numerous times
you have even posted photos showing them
you are just too fucking stupid to admit it

and there are NO agents here  but YOU, an agent for Al Qaeda


----------



## Christophera

fuzi,

The perps would like if if people were that dumb, they are not.  They can see that the two images of the superimposition fit together.






Look at the light stripe down the corner of WTC 1 hits that building below it.  Basically a perfect alignment.

Nothing pisses off an agent more than being a failure.


----------



## Christophera

The person that made the superimposition used the domed roof.  If you take a screen shot on that corner and blow it up you can see the both images very slightly, mostly scale issues, out of align.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> LEt me explain this differently.
> 
> The distance of the end of the parking area on the east sideis not perpendicular to the line towards the WTC, which shortens the line subtending the angle or potential angular differnece from the south end of the loop around the parking to the north end.  I believe I can tell which lamp post is seen as their shadow is visible in the google image.



Translated from his usual asshole-ese, what Chri*ss*y is really saying is,

Oh shit, my spires/rebar nonsense isn't working, I better try to throw them off by adding some new bullshit nonsense. They'll go off on a different angle, and I can resume my usual bullshit again tomorrow.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The person that made the superimposition used the domed roof.  If you take a screen shot on that corner and blow it up you can see the both images very slightly, mostly scale issues, out of align.



The simple fact is Chris, there is a column shown to be INSIDE your concrete core. It is the columns labeled "Column on the right...". That columns is what you deem the "elevator support steel". It is STILL standing, on 9/11, and is inside the core. You concrete wall was supposedly sandwiched between that column and the one on the right.





Here is a closeup. Columns on the right is inside your core. Column on the left is outside:





So now you have photographic evidence of a column, on 9/11, inside the core, and it's still standing.

Now what Chris?

Another thing. That second photo clearly shows that the stuff to the right is dust and debris, not rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person that made the superimposition used the domed roof.  If you take a screen shot on that corner and blow it up you can see the both images very slightly, mostly scale issues, out of align.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is Chris, there is a column shown to be INSIDE your concrete core. It is the columns labeled "Column on the right...". That columns is what you deem the "elevator support steel". It is STILL standing, on 9/11, and is inside the core. You concrete wall was supposedly sandwiched between that column and the one on the right.
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup. Columns on the right is inside your core. Column on the left is outside:
> 
> 
> So now you have photographic evidence of a column, on 9/11, inside the core, and it's still standing.
> 
> Now what Chris?
> 
> Another thing. That second photo clearly shows that the stuff to the right is dust and debris, not rebar.
Click to expand...

actually, BOTH of those columns would be inside his invisicrete core
Fizz did some awesome research and found where those are central columns in the core


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person that made the superimposition used the domed roof.  If you take a screen shot on that corner and blow it up you can see the both images very slightly, mostly scale issues, out of align.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is Chris, there is a column shown to be INSIDE your concrete core. It is the columns labeled "Column on the right...". That columns is what you deem the "elevator support steel". It is STILL standing, on 9/11, and is inside the core. You concrete wall was supposedly sandwiched between that column and the one on the right.
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup. Columns on the right is inside your core. Column on the left is outside:
> 
> 
> So now you have photographic evidence of a column, on 9/11, inside the core, and it's still standing.
> 
> Now what Chris?
> 
> Another thing. That second photo clearly shows that the stuff to the right is dust and debris, not rebar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, BOTH of those columns would be inside his invisicrete core
> Fizz did some awesome research and found where those are central columns in the core
Click to expand...


I have to disagree (respectively of course). In this photo:





The left column is one of the box columns. The column on the right is the first line of the next row of columns. Chris' core sat between them. Notice the connections on the left face of the left column where the floors would have connected, situated at each cross member.

Here is another photo that shows the same steel config as the photo above, just closer to the ground. Notice the cross members between the two columns:





Here is the opposite side of the photo above. The red arrows point to the column supposedly inside the core. the column on the right is the box column Chris says ringed his core:


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators would like people to believe that, but it is fact.  A slight difference of camera position, up to a couple hundred feet is not going to effect the superimposition which proves, with the photo from the north of the core wall, that the spire is outside the core.
> 
> In fact it might not be measurable.
> 
> Meaning agents have NEVER produced an image of steel core columns, in the core area, on 9-11.



might be this and might be that...


you are full of fucking excuses.

YOU are using this as evidence the spire was outside the core and you cant even show that your overlay was done correctly!!

as a i just proved above YOUR OVERLAY IS WRONG!! 

this is your baby, mr. browneye, you are the one that needs to show proof AND YOU NEVER DO!!


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is Chris, there is a column shown to be INSIDE your concrete core. It is the columns labeled "Column on the right...". That columns is what you deem the "elevator support steel". It is STILL standing, on 9/11, and is inside the core. You concrete wall was supposedly sandwiched between that column and the one on the right.
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup. Columns on the right is inside your core. Column on the left is outside:
> 
> 
> So now you have photographic evidence of a column, on 9/11, inside the core, and it's still standing.
> 
> Now what Chris?
> 
> Another thing. That second photo clearly shows that the stuff to the right is dust and debris, not rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, BOTH of those columns would be inside his invisicrete core
> Fizz did some awesome research and found where those are central columns in the core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to disagree (respectively of course). In this photo:
> 
> 
> The left column is one of the box columns. The column on the right is the first line of the next row of columns. Chris' core sat between them. Notice the connections on the left face of the left column where the floors would have connected, situated at each cross member.
> 
> Here is another photo that shows the same steel config as the photo above, just closer to the ground. Notice the cross members between the two columns:
> 
> 
> Here is the opposite side of the photo above. The red arrows point to the column supposedly inside the core. the column on the right is the box column Chris says ringed his core:
Click to expand...

well, maybe Fizz would be kind enough to re-post that link he had


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> well, maybe Fizz would be kind enough to re-post that link he had



is this the link you wanted?
The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, maybe Fizz would be kind enough to re-post that link he had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the link you wanted?
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
Click to expand...


Thanks. I'll have a look.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, maybe Fizz would be kind enough to re-post that link he had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this the link you wanted?
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
Click to expand...

yes, thanks
that clearly shows that they were central core columns and not anywhere near the outer edge of the core


----------



## gslack

Chris I am going to try again with you....

You seem to operate under the assumption "the cores" were some kind of separate entity from the elevator shafts, stairwells and other framework. Well sorry chris but its just not so.

First the entire structure was designed to maximize open floor space and give as near to equal for all window and elevator/stair access. With this type of open floor plan there really was no "bad" space to rent. There was no area harder to get to stairs or elevators, and there was no area cutoff from a window(s). Making all areas of near or equal rental/lease value.

Also with an open floor plan, there was no pillars or load bearing walls/structures every 30 or so feet as in a traditional similar structure. These things combined to (in the hopes of the designers and port authority) make the building have as much prime real estate as possible and draw in more rentals and create more options and areas to rent.

They designed it so the elevator and stairwells were part of the central core. They were inseparable. The elevators and stairwells framework were part of the core structure. So when you see an elevator shaft guiderail or support structure, or a stairwell guiderail or support structure, you are looking at part of the core. This is undeniable and shown in every single one of your own pics....

You can deny this and try to excuse, confound, or bullshit your way around it, but it is a fact. What you are relying on is a bunch of bad descriptions found in the media over the years, to justify a false hypothesis. Here is a picture I made for you expressly to show what I am talking about. I showed it to you before but you played dumb...







Now as you can see my depiction looks very much like the structure you have been calling the elevator guide/support/ whatever... These were placed at various intervals inside the core structure, and in between these we would get several other beams. These beams would also be interconnected at various intervals all of them together making up what is known as "the core"..

looking at one of your own pics we can see this is most assuredly true and accurate....






See right there? The stairs? yeah its in and part of the "core" structure. And in another of your pics....






Here we see the entire thing just as I described it..... Notice part of the outer walls still in the back ground? And then towards the center of the structure (foreground of pic) we see the "core" with some of the drywall and facade material still attached? This drywall and the facade material was what produced a great deal of the dust you try and attribute to being evidence of concrete... Now imagine all that drywall and material covering the entire core for 110 floors, and then imagine it covering the insides of every outer wall, divider wall, to separate every single separate office from one another. And then add in the fact it separated bathrooms from closets, and everything else that needed covered.

That is where your dust came from chris. it wasn't pulverized concrete for the most part it was drywall dust...

Once again we see my depiction shown all too clearly.... The "core" and the stairs and elevators shafts/supports, are one in the same. They make up the core together. An intricate framework of interconnected pieces of steel all pulling together to collectively make up the "core"...

Now your theory relies on these things being separate... But clearly even by your own pictures they are NOT....

I will be back with more as time permits.....


----------



## Fizz

great work. i just have one thing to point out. the core was designed to carry vertical loads and the exterior walls carried the vertical and horizontal loads. therefore, since there was less horizontal loads on the core there was less diagonal bracing needed. this would make the core even lighter, i presume.


----------



## gslack

Fizz said:


> great work. i just have one thing to point out. the core was designed to carry vertical loads and the exterior walls carried the vertical and horizontal loads. therefore, since there was less horizontal loads on the core there was less diagonal bracing needed. this would make the core even lighter, i presume.



BINGO!

This is why they didn't need as much a size difference in the metal framework from bottom to top. The bottom sections were indeed bigger, but no where near the levels they would have needed in a traditional structure or design. 

The unique design of this building was one of the reasons almost all descriptions in the media are off in some manner or another. THey say things like "concrete and steel core" when in reality the concrete stopped at ground level. They are not entirely wrong just inaccurate in a description and leaves openings for types like chris to pounce on..


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence must rely on text and their false social groups to concenal treason and continue with their psyops designed to undermine the Constitution or the people ability to support and defend it.

The agents fail.  Your contrived nanchalance and agreement is obvious.

You have no evidence.  This can only be a concrete core.  No structural steel protrudes from the top.






Agents have NEVER provided a reasonable explanation of what that is if not concrete.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence must rely on text and their false social groups to concenal treason and continue with their psyops designed to undermine the Constitution or the people ability to support and defend it.
> 
> The agents fail.  Your contrived nanchalance and agreement is obvious.
> 
> You have no evidence.  This can only be a concrete core.  No structural steel protrudes from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have NEVER provided a reasonable explanation of what that is if not concrete.



Agent of Disinformation for pay, CriscoFEARa, a known and established filthy liar and an unmanly scumbag, has never honestly offered a single solitary shred of credible evidence -- NONE -- that shows a concrete core.

It is worth noting again, that images of dust and debris and images of steel do NOT establish a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

To suggest the evidence from 9-11 shows only dust and debri unreasonable serves the perpetrators of mass murder and protection of their secret methods.  It servest eh infiltrators of the US government and the usurpers of the Constitution.

This image show the west wall of WTC 1 from the north in an end view.  The north wall has fallen allowing view into the empty core area.






The photo, as the others, is fully clear enough to identify the structural elements.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence must rely on text and their false social groups to concenal treason and continue with their psyops designed to undermine the Constitution or the people ability to support and defend it.
> 
> The agents fail.  Your contrived nanchalance and agreement is obvious.
> 
> You have no evidence.  This can only be a concrete core.  No structural steel protrudes from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have NEVER provided a reasonable explanation of what that is if not concrete.


a reasonable explanation is something you wont accept, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> To suggest the evidence from 9-11 shows only dust and debri unreasonable serves the perpetrators of mass murder and protection of their secret methods.  It servest eh infiltrators of the US government and the usurpers of the Constitution.
> 
> This image show the west wall of WTC 1 from the north in an end view.  The north wall has fallen allowing view into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> The photo, as the others, is fully clear enough to identify the structural elements.


yes, one can see STEEL CORE COLUMNS

dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> To suggest the evidence from 9-11 shows only dust and debri unreasonable



its not unreasonable at all. its the truth, you fucking moron!! 

text is not evidence. SHOW EVIDENCE OF A CONCRETE CORE.


----------



## Christophera

The agent suggests that only dust and debri are visible here.






Such a suggestion is unreasonable.

That photo clearly shows what can only be rebar.  The agents say it shows steel core columns, which is unreason in service to the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods.  Proven by an image taken seconds before, from the same location and same camera, that shows structural steel about the size of the supposed steel core columns.  This steel is outside the core and I've proven that too.






I've just proven these agents are working to create an impression of a social group to try and sway the beliefs of viewers.  It is a false social group acting in a psyops.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agent suggests that only dust and debri are visible here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a suggestion is unreasonable.
> 
> That photo clearly shows what can only be rebar.  The agents say it shows steel core columns, which is unreason in service to the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods.  Proven by an image taken seconds before, from the same location and same camera, that shows structural steel about the size of the supposed steel core columns.  This steel is outside the core and I've proven that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just proven these agents are working to create an impression of a social group to try and sway the beliefs of viewers.  It is a false social group acting in a psyops.


youy fucking idiot, those are showing the exact same thing
yet you call one rebar and the other columns


----------



## Christophera

Now that is unreasonable, and you are doing exactly what I said you are doing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Now that is unreasonable, and you are doing exactly what I said you are doing.


no, that is perfectly reasonable
you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Now that is unreasonable, and you are doing exactly what I said you are doing.


if you find the truth unreasonable then you should take your medication.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That photo clearly shows what can only be rebar.



your text is meaningless. show the rebar.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Now that is unreasonable, and you are doing exactly what I said you are doing.



I chose this post because you don't get any more free advertising your crap from me.... Coward face the points I raised...


----------



## gslack

I am reposting this until I get some response from the douchebag...

Chris I am going to try again with you.... 

You seem to operate under the assumption "the cores" were some kind of separate entity from the elevator shafts, stairwells and other framework. Well sorry chris but its just not so.

First the entire structure was designed to maximize open floor space and give as near to equal for all window and elevator/stair access. With this type of open floor plan there really was no "bad" space to rent. There was no area harder to get to stairs or elevators, and there was no area cutoff from a window(s). Making all areas of near or equal rental/lease value.

Also with an open floor plan, there was no pillars or load bearing walls/structures every 30 or so feet as in a traditional similar structure. These things combined to (in the hopes of the designers and port authority) make the building have as much prime real estate as possible and draw in more rentals and create more options and areas to rent.

They designed it so the elevator and stairwells were part of the central core. They were inseparable. The elevators and stairwells framework were part of the core structure. So when you see an elevator shaft guiderail or support structure, or a stairwell guiderail or support structure, you are looking at part of the core. This is undeniable and shown in every single one of your own pics....

You can deny this and try to excuse, confound, or bullshit your way around it, but it is a fact. What you are relying on is a bunch of bad descriptions found in the media over the years, to justify a false hypothesis. Here is a picture I made for you expressly to show what I am talking about. I showed it to you before but you played dumb...






Now as you can see my depiction looks very much like the structure you have been calling the elevator guide/support/ whatever... These were placed at various intervals inside the core structure, and in between these we would get several other beams. These beams would also be interconnected at various intervals all of them together making up what is known as "the core"..

looking at one of your own pics we can see this is most assuredly true and accurate....






See right there? The stairs? yeah its in and part of the "core" structure. And in another of your pics....






Here we see the entire thing just as I described it..... Notice part of the outer walls still in the back ground? And then towards the center of the structure (foreground of pic) we see the "core" with some of the drywall and facade material still attached? This drywall and the facade material was what produced a great deal of the dust you try and attribute to being evidence of concrete... Now imagine all that drywall and material covering the entire core for 110 floors, and then imagine it covering the insides of every outer wall, divider wall, to separate every single separate office from one another. And then add in the fact it separated bathrooms from closets, and everything else that needed covered.

That is where your dust came from chris. it wasn't pulverized concrete for the most part it was drywall dust...

Once again we see my depiction shown all too clearly.... The "core" and the stairs and elevators shafts/supports, are one in the same. They make up the core together. An intricate framework of interconnected pieces of steel all pulling together to collectively make up the "core"...

Now your theory relies on these things being separate... But clearly even by your own pictures they are NOT....

I will be back with more as time permits.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> To suggest the evidence from 9-11 shows only dust and *debri* *unreasonable serves* the perpetrators of mass murder and protection of their secret methods.  It *servest* *eh*  infiltrators of the US government and the usurpers of the Constitution.
> 
> This image show the west wall of WTC 1 from the north in an end view.  The north wall has fallen *allowing view* into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> The photo, as the others, is *fully clear enough* to identify the structural elements.



Brown, I'm sure if you look hard enough, you should be able to find and return enough soda bottles to buy the English language version of Rosetta Stone. If you learn it, you just might attract a non family member to visit your website.


----------



## Christophera

Post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area showing their interconnections from 9-11.


Here is what I know is a rectangular concrete tube.






On September 13, 2001 the engineer of record provided information to Newsweek identifying a concrete core.

In 1990 I viewed a 2 hour documentary about the construction of WTC 1 titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" and most of it was about a concrete core.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area showing their interconnections from 9-11.
> 
> 
> Here is what I know is a rectangular concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On September 13, 2001 the engineer of record provided information to Newsweek identifying a concrete core.
> 
> In 1990 I viewed a 2 hour documentary about the construction of WTC 1 titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" and most of it was about a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.



your text is meaningless. this has all been debunked already. there is no concrete in your picture.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The agent suggests that only dust and debri are visible here.
> 
> Such a suggestion is unreasonable.
> 
> That photo clearly shows what can only be rebar.  The agents say it shows steel core columns, which is unreason in service to the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods.  Proven by an image taken seconds before, from the same location and same camera, that shows structural steel about the size of the supposed steel core columns.  This steel is outside the core and I've proven that too.
> 
> I've just proven these agents are working to create an impression of a social group to try and sway the beliefs of viewers.  It is a false social group acting in a psyops.



I'm only working to prove you are a lying, delusional, soulless waste of oxygen, who's only purpose in life is to profiteer off of the gut wrenching feeling of pain, loss and heartbreak felt by the 9/11 victim's families.

And you only make it worse by posting their pictures. You're not content with distorting and debasing their pain with your wacko theories, you have to go one step further and twist the knife in their backs by claiming you are putting out this propaganda in their names.

I'm not in a "social group". I've never met the other brave members of this board who are willing to stand up to your hateful lies and deceptions. However, I would like to meet all of them someday and shake their hands for sharing my desire to marginalize you so that you can not hurt these families any more.

We are not "agents". We are just clear thinking people, who recognize steel when we see it, and concrete when we don't.

I am just a simple mucker, acting on my own with the knowledge I possess, trying to clear the air and keep the facts straight.

And the photo does NOT show rebar. I don't care how good of a camera you have, you are not going to resolve rebar at that distance. As a matter of fact, if you lean a piece of rebar on the light post in the near foreground, cameras won't resolve that either. Even America's best satellites don't have that level of resolution. 

The Rat


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area showing their interconnections from 9-11.
> 
> 
> Here is what I know is a rectangular concrete tube.
> 
> 
> 
> On September 13, 2001 the engineer of record provided information to Newsweek identifying a concrete core.
> 
> In 1990 I viewed a 2 hour documentary about the construction of WTC 1 titled, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" and most of it was about a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.



I already did even used one of yours..... Want another one? Gladly...






See any concrete in that pic? How about this one.....






See any concrete cores yet? No? one more.....






See any concrete? Me either lets give it one more try though.....







Well son of a bitch chris.... All these pics from such varied sources and not one of them shows a concrete core..... now want to continue to play dumb or are we going to suspend the silliness now?


----------



## gslack

Chris you fucking busted pal I found a pic that shows unmistakably just how utterly wrong you are.....

Take a real close look at this pic.....






Now look very closely at that picture of the WTC lobby..... Look to right and up a little... What is that? Is that glass? Why yes it is I can see through it..... Through to the christmas decorations on the other side..... WAIT!!!! how could I see through a concrete core????????

I couldn't could I.... Nope, that means the core is just as I and so many others here have benn telling you all along..... You are fucking busted huckster.......


----------



## gslack

OMG! another inside lobby pic.... This one taken during construction....






HOLY SHIT!!!! There is no concrete core there either.... You are done huckster....


----------



## stannrodd

From his own site ... It's probably been posted here but I'm not going to go through 400 pages to see. Anyway probably a timely reminder of who we are dealing with.

Bottom line explains a lot. Basket making would be a useful occupation for someone who likes doing repetitive things, without the need to think.

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> OMG! another inside lobby pic.... This one taken during construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!! There is no concrete core there either.... You are done huckster....


he's been shown that one before
he will insist the concrete was poured in later


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! another inside lobby pic.... This one taken during construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!! There is no concrete core there either.... You are done huckster....
> 
> 
> 
> he's been shown that one before
> he will insist the concrete was poured in later
Click to expand...


LOL really?

OMG! How could they? jesus its gone beyond ignorant and blind now.....


----------



## Fizz

gslack said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! another inside lobby pic.... This one taken during construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!! There is no concrete core there either.... You are done huckster....
> 
> 
> 
> he's been shown that one before
> he will insist the concrete was poured in later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL really?
> 
> OMG! How could they? jesus its gone beyond ignorant and blind now.....
Click to expand...


there would be no need for the diagonal bracing of the STEEL core if the columns were actually attached to a concrete core, as mr browneye contends.

so even though he insists (irrationally) that the concrete was poured later this picture still disproves his concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! another inside lobby pic.... This one taken during construction....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!! There is no concrete core there either.... You are done huckster....
> 
> 
> 
> he's been shown that one before
> he will insist the concrete was poured in later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL really?
> 
> OMG! How could they? jesus its gone beyond ignorant and blind now.....
Click to expand...

he claims the concrete was poured in 7 to 10 stories below the steel construction


----------



## gslack

Well that as well as the simple fact pouring it and then it drying, curing, and pre-stressing it would have made the cost and timescale impossible....

load bearing structures like that would have to be prefabbed with specialized mesh and or rebar already in and pre-stressed to max tolerances and then tested over and again just to pass inspection. THey couldn't nor wouldn't have done it on site. not from in there its just not happening.... Also my other pic from inside... THere are  windows in the lobby where the core structure is.....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> Well that as well as the simple fact pouring it and then it drying, curing, and pre-stressing it would have made the cost and timescale impossible....
> 
> load bearing structures like that would have to be prefabbed with specialized mesh and or rebar already in and pre-stressed to max tolerances and then tested over and again just to pass inspection. THey couldn't nor wouldn't have done it on site. not from in there its just not happening.... Also my other pic from inside... THere are  windows in the lobby where the core structure is.....


of course, and forgetting the fact that the concrete weight would have made the lower floors virtually unusable because they would have had to have such a HUGE base they would have been ALL core on the lower levels in order to support the weight of the upper levels


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that as well as the simple fact pouring it and then it drying, curing, and pre-stressing it would have made the cost and timescale impossible....
> 
> load bearing structures like that would have to be prefabbed with specialized mesh and or rebar already in and pre-stressed to max tolerances and then tested over and again just to pass inspection. THey couldn't nor wouldn't have done it on site. not from in there its just not happening.... Also my other pic from inside... THere are  windows in the lobby where the core structure is.....
> 
> 
> 
> of course, and forgetting the fact that the concrete weight would have made the lower floors virtually unusable because they would have had to have such a HUGE base they would have been ALL core on the lower levels in order to support the weight of the upper levels
Click to expand...


Exactly.... This idiot chris is beyond reason and logic....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that as well as the simple fact pouring it and then it drying, curing, and pre-stressing it would have made the cost and timescale impossible....
> 
> load bearing structures like that would have to be prefabbed with specialized mesh and or rebar already in and pre-stressed to max tolerances and then tested over and again just to pass inspection. THey couldn't nor wouldn't have done it on site. not from in there its just not happening.... Also my other pic from inside... THere are  windows in the lobby where the core structure is.....
> 
> 
> 
> of course, and forgetting the fact that the concrete weight would have made the lower floors virtually unusable because they would have had to have such a HUGE base they would have been ALL core on the lower levels in order to support the weight of the upper levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.... This idiot chris is beyond reason and logic....
Click to expand...

and the new WTC "freedom tower" is using concrete in the core only as an insulating factor
it is not structural concrete and is using new tech to make it lighter weight


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course, and forgetting the fact that the concrete weight would have made the lower floors virtually unusable because they would have had to have such a HUGE base they would have been ALL core on the lower levels in order to support the weight of the upper levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.... This idiot chris is beyond reason and logic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the new WTC "freedom tower" is using concrete in the core only as an insulating factor
> it is not structural concrete and is using new tech to make it lighter weight
Click to expand...


Yeah I saw that... BTW, that video he posted in here... The pic on it before playing it... Is of the core at the new freedom tower.... A company called Coretek was the originators... Nice way they try and use what ever is handy to sell this BS......


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.... This idiot chris is beyond reason and logic....
> 
> 
> 
> and the new WTC "freedom tower" is using concrete in the core only as an insulating factor
> it is not structural concrete and is using new tech to make it lighter weight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw that... BTW, that video he posted in here... The pic on it before playing it... Is of the core at the new freedom tower.... A company called Coretek was the originators... Nice way they try and use what ever is handy to sell this BS......
Click to expand...

yeah, i saw that
he is a lying deadbeat dipshit


----------



## Christophera

WTC 1 concrete core base wall.  According to eyewitnesses was cast free standing.  However, after the 5th floor so the core could not be seen.

This was found on the usenet.

_"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:

>......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
>structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
>support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
>this no end of harm.
 I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!

-=tom=- _






However, from the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" I learned that the construction sequence  had improved when WTC 2 was built and 5 floors of steel were erected first, then the steel surrounding the concrete core was used to support forms.  These are the forms getting started.  There are very dark vertical strips on regular intervals behind the interior box columns.  rebar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> WTC 1 concrete core base wall.  According to eyewitnesses was cast free standing.  However, after the 5th floor so the core could not be seen.
> 
> This was found on the usenet.
> 
> _"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, from the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" I learned that the construction sequence  had improved when WTC 2 was built and 5 floors of steel were erected first, then the steel surrounding the concrete core was used to support forms.  These are the forms getting started.  There are very dark vertical strips on regular intervals behind the interior box columns.  rebar



your words are absolutely meaningless. your pictures show a steel core.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

That's funny stan pretending that he's showing something meaningful by showing the commissioners erroneous declaration.

Show the whole site stan.

The Purpose Of Law

Where egregious gaucheries of the courts are documented trying to protect the secret that keeps all secrets.

This one scan of a motion to strike that erroneous declaration of the commissioner proves the court violated my Constitutional right.  The famliy law clerk refused to stamp the motion to strike "filed", only recieved.  If not "filed", judges are not compelled to consider the pleadings.

*Ripped my off for access to courts, equal protection and due process*






Meanwhile, no agent has any independently verified evidence for the supposed steel core columns they mostly don't support.

Meanwhile, lots of concrete is seen surrounding the cores of the Twins.

A portion of the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core wall toppling into the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That's funny stan pretending that he's showing something meaningful by showing the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> Show the whole site stan.
> 
> 
> 
> Where egregious gaucheries of the courts are documented trying to protect the secret that keeps all secrets.
> 
> This one scan of a motion to strike that erroneous declaration of the commissioner proves the court violated my Constitutional right.  The famliy law clerk refused to stamp the motion to strike "filed", only recieved.  If not "filed", judges are not compelled to consider the pleadings.
> 
> *Ripped my off for access to courts, equal protection and due process*
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, no agent has any independently verified evidence for the supposed steel core columns they mostly don't support.
> 
> Meanwhile, lots of concrete is seen surrounding the cores of the Twins.
> 
> A portion of the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core wall toppling into the core.


dipshit, you have NEVER shown any concrete in the core
not ONCE
you are a fucking MORONIC IDIOT


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> From his own site ... It's probably been posted here but I'm not going to go through 400 pages to see. Anyway probably a timely reminder of who we are dealing with.
> 
> Bottom line explains a lot. Basket making would be a useful occupation for someone who likes doing repetitive things, without the need to think.
> 
> Stann



Wow, Chri*$$*y must have been spitting mad the day they made him empty his pockets to pay his support.

I can almost hear him whining about how he wouldn't be able to pay for his website for profit off the deaths of others, with it's wonderful high speed server.

*All hail the speed of the server!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> WTC 1 concrete core base wall.  According to eyewitnesses was cast free standing.  However, after the 5th floor so the core could not be seen.
> 
> This was found on the usenet.
> 
> _"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- _
> 
> 
> 
> However, from the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" I learned that the construction sequence  had improved when WTC 2 was built and 5 floors of steel were erected first, then the steel surrounding the concrete core was used to support forms.  These are the forms getting started.  There are very dark vertical strips on regular intervals behind the interior box columns.  rebar



No independent verification of either claim, especially the one based on your poor memory of a decades old documentary that no one can produce a copy of.

Null post


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> That's funny stan pretending that he's showing something meaningful by showing the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> Show the whole site stan.
> 
> The Purpose Of Law
> 
> Where egregious gaucheries of the courts are documented trying to protect the secret that keeps all secrets.
> 
> This one scan of a motion to strike that erroneous declaration of the commissioner proves the court violated my Constitutional right.  The famliy law clerk refused to stamp the motion to strike "filed", only recieved.  If not "filed", judges are not compelled to consider the pleadings.
> 
> *Ripped my off for access to courts, equal protection and due process*
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, no agent has any independently verified evidence for the supposed steel core columns they mostly don't support.
> 
> Meanwhile, lots of concrete is seen surrounding the cores of the Twins.
> 
> A portion of the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core wall toppling into the core.



No concrete seen in your repeatedly debunked movie.

Null post


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> WTC 1 concrete core base wall.  According to eyewitnesses was cast free standing.  However, after the 5th floor so the core could not be seen.
> 
> Well buddy it would be nice to see these eyewitnesses, and it would be nice to see how they could hide a structure like that after the 5th floor.... The pics of the lobby show windows where the unhidden solid concrete structure would have been... The lobby on the ground floor would have had to have been the thickest area above ground yet the pics from inside show nothing of the sort....
> 
> This was found on the usenet.
> 
> _"Tony Jebson" <jebbo@texas.net> wrote:
> 
> >......Apparently, the WTC towers had no internal
> >structural columns but relied on the exterior structure for
> >support / strength. No doubt the impact of an airplane does
> >this no end of harm.
> I worked in downtown NY in the late 1960's when the towers were
> built! At lunch time we went to the construction site to watch the
> progress. And we saw them first buildt an internal  thick walled
> rectangular concrete core inside which later the elevators ran. The
> steel work was erected around this core several floors behind!
> 
> -=tom=- _
> 
> Found on usenet...... Dude are you serious? Some guy on a newsgroup? That is what you consider an eyewitness? And the guys email said @texas.net... Some guy from texas on a newsgroup said he witnessed it and so you call it an eyewitness account...Okay so how do we verify this? Ah I see WE CAN'T.... Dude if you believe everything anyone on a newsgroup says, you need help....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 foot thick? Where do you see a 12 foot thick piece? I see steel girders and beams... You just made that shit up. Seriously where is that 12 foot piece at? It doesn't look like it exists in all of the lobby pics......
> 
> However, from the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" I learned that the construction sequence  had improved when WTC 2 was built and 5 floors of steel were erected first, then the steel surrounding the concrete core was used to support forms.  These are the forms getting started.  There are very dark vertical strips on regular intervals behind the interior box columns.  rebar



What? Seriously you are contending that they just radically changed the entire design midway through the construction? Also where are those so-called "dark vertical strips"??? Unless you mean the shadows? Uh-huh.... So why aren't they 12 foot thick? I mean if they were 12 foot thick it would take away greatly from the lobbies open floor space now wouldn't it... Again doesn't show in any pics of the lobby....

Ya know I can now see why kicking him is so addictive.... Its like my everlast punching back, no one can walk by it and not take a punch at it...LOL


----------



## gslack

OMG! Look!

In this pic we see the lobby at christmas time.... notice the windows on the right where the 12 foot thick core should be? 






chris where is that 12 foot thick wall? We see very clearly through the glass where it should be and we can clearly tell it is not 12 foot thick walls....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> OMG! Look!
> 
> In this pic we see the lobby at christmas time.... notice the windows on the right where the 12 foot thick core should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris where is that 12 foot thick wall? We see very clearly through the glass where it should be and we can clearly tell it is not 12 foot thick walls....


actually, i dont think those are windows, but just reflections off the shiny surface


----------



## gslack

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Look!
> 
> In this pic we see the lobby at christmas time.... notice the windows on the right where the 12 foot thick core should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris where is that 12 foot thick wall? We see very clearly through the glass where it should be and we can clearly tell it is not 12 foot thick walls....
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i dont think those are windows, but just reflections off the shiny surface
Click to expand...


Look closely at the way it wraps around...... If you look carefully you can see the back part of the window frames and wall structure. I saw two other similar pics, and those show the same way. Also if you remember the footage from the video taken by the fire training crew, just after the first plane hit, you can see all the glass from those windows all busted out....


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That's funny stan pretending that he's showing something meaningful by showing the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> Show the whole site stan.
> 
> The Purpose Of Law
> 
> Where egregious gaucheries of the courts are documented trying to protect the secret that keeps all secrets.
> 
> This one scan of a motion to strike that erroneous declaration of the commissioner proves the court violated my Constitutional right.  The famliy law clerk refused to stamp the motion to strike "filed", only recieved.  If not "filed", judges are not compelled to consider the pleadings.
> 
> *Ripped my off for access to courts, equal protection and due process*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, no agent has any independently verified evidence for the supposed steel core columns they mostly don't support.
> 
> Meanwhile, lots of concrete is seen surrounding the cores of the Twins.
> 
> A portion of the east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core wall toppling into the core.



words from a proven liar are meaningless. no pictures of concrete.

null post.


----------



## Gamolon

gslack said:


> OMG! Look!
> 
> In this pic we see the lobby at christmas time.... notice the windows on the right where the 12 foot thick core should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris where is that 12 foot thick wall? We see very clearly through the glass where it should be and we can clearly tell it is not 12 foot thick walls....



This is the point Chris will invoke the "That's a photo of WTC2's lobby" bullshit. 

I've been through this with him before many times. He used to say that both towers were almost identical and that neither of them had access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level. 

I showed him a picture back at the Break for News forum where he admitted he was incorrect. At this time, he started the "towers were radically different" crap. It was the only way to keep his lie going and save face. Not once has he provided any proof that this actually happened. A redesign of the core AFTER WTC1 was started and right before WTC2 was started. What a bunch of bullshit.

If both towers are proven to have access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level, being that the elevators are situated just inside the walls on both sides of the core, there would be no room for his 12' core as the bank of 12 or 11 express elevators would be there and he would be completely wrong.


----------



## Christophera

Since the agents have no images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 all of their posts are subterfuge intended to conceal felony and treason.

Slackers post is garbage.  Erroneous.  Not windows, only reflections of the finish panels.


----------



## Gamolon

Here is a plan view of what Chris says existed in WTC1.






His concrete core totally displaces the 23 express elevators (one bank of 12 and one bank of 11) on either side of the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since the agents have no images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 all of their posts are subterfuge intended to conceal felony and treason.
> 
> Slackers post is garbage.  Erroneous.  Not windows, only reflections of the finish panels.


you are nothing but a delusional paranoid
seek out professional help

dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since the agents have no images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 all of their posts are subterfuge intended to conceal felony and treason.
> 
> Slackers post is garbage.  Erroneous.  Not windows, only reflections of the finish panels.



Even though Chris posts evidence and claims that are physically impossible and unprovable, he STILL posts his shit.

I have asked you before Chris. Where did you get the evidence that the towers were radically different? Where did you get such exacting evidence to be able to state that the WTC2 core was redesigned based on WTC1's inability to be rented based on it's poor elevator access?

Or did you just make this stuff up? Post your proof of these claims weasel.


----------



## Christophera

Like I said.  The agents cannot show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  That is because they did not exist.

What existed was a concrete tubular core and it is seen on 9-11.






 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.

A structural engineer who was a GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 saw plans and describes a concrete core.  See chapter 2.1.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

The agents have no goos evidence so must play mind games with lobby photos.

The WTC 1 & 2 concrete cores were radically different in many ways, but they were the same in that they were both concrete.  The agents have never provided a reasonable explanation for the image at top if not concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Like I said.  The agents cannot show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  That is because they did not exist.
> 
> What existed was a concrete tubular core and it is seen on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.
> 
> A structural engineer who was a GZ 2 weeks after 9-11 saw plans and describes a concrete core.  See chapter 2.1.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> The agents have no goos evidence so must play mind games with lobby photos.
> 
> The WTC 1 & 2 concrete cores were radically different in many ways, but they were the same in that they were both concrete.  The agents have never provided a reasonable explanation for the image at top if not concrete.


diupshits just keep repeating the same lies over and over as if they hadnt already been PROVEN to be lies


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Since the agents have no images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 all of their posts are subterfuge intended to conceal felony and treason.
> 
> Slackers post is garbage.  Erroneous.  Not windows, only reflections of the finish panels.



LIAR!!!!!!

You are busted pal..... your theory is bullshit..... Even IF they are simply reflections, there is no room for your 12 foot core wall asshole..... And We have yet to see any evidence they are not windows....


----------



## Christophera

The opposite of what agents post is closer to the truth that what they post.

They have to play the elevator lobby game because they have no real evidence of steel core columns.

Show me an image of the core on 9-11 that looks like this agent.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The WTC 1 & 2 concrete cores were radically different in many ways, but they were the same in that they were both concrete.



Hey weasel.

Post the evidence you used to get that fact that WTC2 was redesigned differently from WTC1 because of the inability to rent WTC1 due to a lack of access to the elevators in the center of the core. 

Did you get that information from somewhere to make such an exacting claim or are you making it up?

When did the folks that were supposed to rent office space make this decision that they wouldn't rent because of the poor access to the elevators? How did the renters make the decision that the access to the elevators in the center of the core sucked and thus making the decision to not rent? Did they make their decisions based on what they saw on the plans or did they make their decision based on seeing the actual WTC1 structure and layout. Did they walk through WTC1 at some point and see this poor access to the elevators?


----------



## Christophera

Seeing as you have no evidence from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns in the core area, the ones that kept the towers standing for 33 years, you have no argument.  

Since you have not acknowledged the violations of law
 that deprive the public of the building plans, your intentions are exposed.

You are an agent protecting the secret methods of mass murder, felony and  treason.

If anything needs to be posted it's images from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area.  If you don't post that, your keyboard should travel right through were the sun don't shine.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 1 & 2 concrete cores were radically different in many ways, but they were the same in that they were both concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey weasel.
> 
> Post the evidence you used to get that fact that WTC2 was redesigned differently from WTC1 because of the inability to rent WTC1 due to a lack of access to the elevators in the center of the core.
> 
> Did you get that information from somewhere to make such an exacting claim or are you making it up?
> 
> When did the folks that were supposed to rent office space make this decision that they wouldn't rent because of the poor access to the elevators? How did the renters make the decision that the access to the elevators in the center of the core sucked and thus making the decision to not rent? Did they make their decisions based on what they saw on the plans or did they make their decision based on seeing the actual WTC1 structure and layout. Did they walk through WTC1 at some point and see this poor access to the elevators?
Click to expand...


Answer weasel. 

Post your evidence that you used to make the above claims. Or did you make them up?


----------



## Christophera

The knowledge is from memory and it is well proven in its basic aspects.  The Twin Towers had a concrete core.

You have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.  The concrete core is evidenced by independent verifications.

Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the 







WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The knowledge is from memory...



Is this the same memory that you blame when you fuck shit up concerning your theory? 

Your memory has a bad reputation for not being too reliable.

Tell me Chris. How did this happen? How did you argue for years that the towers were almost identical and that there was no access to the elevators from outside the core at the lobby level. 

Then when you are proven wrong about that and shown there was access (to which you admitted being wrong), you all of a sudden remember that the tower cores were radically different from one another. That WTC2 was redesigned differently than WTC1. 

Where did you get this information? You would have remembered this early on. Where did this information come from that you changed your tune.

Or did you make this up?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The knowledge is from memory and it is well proven in its basic aspects.  The Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> You have no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.  The concrete core is evidenced by independent verifications.
> 
> Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the
> 
> 
> WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions.



Repetitive posting of the same nonsense is not verification.

Null post


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since the agents have no images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 all of their posts are subterfuge intended to conceal felony and treason.
> 
> Slackers post is garbage.  Erroneous.  Not windows, only reflections of the finish panels.



words of a liar are meaningless. no proof of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The knowledge is from memory



not good enough.

null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The opposite of what agents post is closer to the truth that what they post.
> 
> They have to play the elevator lobby game because they have no real evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> Show me an image of the core on 9-11 that looks like this agent.



there is no need for us to show steel core columns. you claim it was a concrete core. you need to prove it. the lack of steel beams in a picture does not mean the core was concrete.

show us a picture of the concrete core. show us the plans for a concrete core. show us a documentary on building the towers that shows a concrete core.


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> The opposite of what agents post is closer to the truth that what they post.
> 
> They have to play the elevator lobby game because they have no real evidence of steel core columns.
> 
> Show me an image of the core on 9-11 that looks like this agent.



like this one?






or this one? Whats that they are standing in front of? Why its big steel core beams isn't it.... Notice that some of them look cut? yeah you twoofers tried to claim it was evidence of them using thermite charges to bring the buildings down.. Truth was it was AFTER the fall they cut them for clean up and removal....

Want more? Okay one more....






See the hole in the middle? You claim that shows there is no metal core.... Well reality is the edges all around that big hole? Under all that mass of debris is the CORE steel ... Freaking idiot! The building took up more space than that, THe remains of the outer walls fell in on it and are laying against the core steel beams....  Your fucking holes and missing steel IS the steel you imbecile... if you look closely you can just make out the actual outer wall positions....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



The cause of death is listed as "homicide".

The original post of this tread is nullified.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since the agents have no images of the steel core columns in the core area on 9-11 all of their posts are subterfuge intended to conceal felony and treason.
> 
> Slackers post is garbage.  Erroneous.  Not windows, only reflections of the finish panels.



You provide no proof that we are "agents".
You provide no proof of our subterfuge.
You provide no proof of our effort to conceal felony and treason.

Null post


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knowledge is from memory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same memory that you blame when you fuck shit up concerning your theory?
> 
> Your memory has a bad reputation for not being too reliable.
> 
> Tell me Chris. How did this happen? How did you argue for years that the towers were almost identical and that there was no access to the elevators from outside the core at the lobby level.
> 
> Then when you are proven wrong about that and shown there was access (to which you admitted being wrong), you all of a sudden remember that the tower cores were radically different from one another. That WTC2 was redesigned differently than WTC1.
> 
> Where did you get this information? You would have remembered this early on. Where did this information come from that you changed your tune.
> 
> Or did you make this up?
Click to expand...


But....but....but....he remembers a documentary that no one else does, and cannot find any evidence that it ever existed. And he remembers it in perfect clarity, even if he does have to change his memory of it when he is proved wrong numerous times.


----------



## Christophera

That is an error.  Dr. Larsen found signs of it.

Update on search for missing PBS video by Dr. Ron Larsen.

I'm running into people every year that remember it and know of the concrete core.

An end view of the west concrete core wall.


----------



## gslack

No comment on the pics yet coward? Figured as much..... You are busted and running out of excuses...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> That is an error.  Dr. Larsen found signs of it.
> 
> Update on search for missing PBS video by Dr. Ron Larsen.
> 
> I'm running into people every year that remember it and know of the concrete core.
> 
> An end view of the west concrete core wall.



No documentary, no proof.

Null post


----------



## Rat in the Hat

gslack said:


> No comment on the pics yet coward? Figured as much..... You are busted and running out of excuses...



He won't comment on them because he would have to admit to 8 years of being wrong.


----------



## gslack

Rat in the Hat said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on the pics yet coward? Figured as much..... You are busted and running out of excuses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He won't comment on them because he would have to admit to 8 years of being wrong.
Click to expand...


I figured that he probably seen them before, but he kept telling me "agents with text blah blah blah" So I thought I would slap him with pics for a bit....

So now I am an agent with text  AND visual aides....


----------



## Tom Clancy

So tell me Christo, Where is this Person who put the Bombs in the Buildings, who pulled the Trigger, and had the Stomach to do that?

Can you answer me those three simple questions? 

I'll be here waiting.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA says the core is supposed to look like this, what is shown in the SOLITARY official graphic depiction of the core.






but on 9-11 we see this.






and it matches what  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identified as the core.  Concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA says the core is supposed to look like this, what is shown in the SOLITARY official graphic depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> but on 9-11 we see this.
> 
> 
> 
> and it matches what  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identified as the core.  Concrete.


keep lying, dipshit, its expected of you at this point

and the rest of us will be here to tell you you are lying


----------



## Tom Clancy

Christo, I'm asking a Straightforward Question, now, Please read my previous Post.

Next time, don't deflect.


----------



## Christophera

Off topic agent.  



slaker, you've posted no pics.  Or your fellow agents have buried thm in spam.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Agent? Sorry.  Are you implying things out of the blue like you always do?

I'm asking a Question, Yet your still deflecting. 

Still waiting.


----------



## DiveCon

Tom Clancy said:


> Christo, I'm asking a Straightforward Question, now, Please read my previous Post.
> 
> Next time, don't deflect.


dont hold your breath


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> Off topic agent.
> 
> 
> 
> slaker, you've posted no pics.  Or your fellow agents have buried thm in spam.



I posted them you saw them, your even responded to me after I did so.... you respond to people whose posts you didn't see a lot? I bet you do... Kinda goes with the whole paranoid thing.....

Don't lie..... If you refuse to address them we can safely say you are admitting your theory is nonsense....


----------



## DiveCon

gslack said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic agent.
> 
> 
> 
> slaker, you've posted no pics.  Or your fellow agents have buried thm in spam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted them you saw them, your even responded to me after I did so.... you respond to people whose posts you didn't see a lot? I bet you do... Kinda goes with the whole paranoid thing.....
> 
> Don't lie..... If you refuse to address them we can safely say you are admitting your theory is nonsense....
Click to expand...

he's a delusional dipshit
dont expect anything close to serious debate


----------



## Christophera

slak, like I said.  Your fellow agents really work hard to obscure the facts, so your photos are lost in fiz spam and gamgummphotojobs.  

Most importantly.  It is an unprecedented  travesty that the only official depiction of the core structure of the Twins is this solitary diagram.







Literally, the ONLY depiction of any kind.  Then, on 9-11, we see somethign that bears no resemblence.






And it matches perfectly what the engineer of recordengineer of record for the Towers described for the core and the description of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## Tom Clancy

Still Deflecting, Thanks for your input. 

Play again?


----------



## gslack

Christophera said:


> slak, like I said.  Your fellow agents really work hard to obscure the facts, so your photos are lost in fiz spam and gamgummphotojobs.
> 
> Most importantly.  It is an unprecedented  travesty that the only official depiction of the core structure of the Twins is this solitary diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, the ONLY depiction of any kind.  Then, on 9-11, we see somethign that bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> And it matches perfectly what the engineer of recordengineer of record for the Towers described for the core and the description of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992



You would rather lie and pretend you don't see them? Thats fine with me, but realize it shows how full of shit your theory is..... have a nice evening coward, let me know when you want to be serious....


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slak, like I said.  Your fellow agents really work hard to obscure the facts, so your photos are lost in fiz spam and gamgummphotojobs.
> 
> Most importantly.  It is an unprecedented  travesty that the only official depiction of the core structure of the Twins is this solitary diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, the ONLY depiction of any kind.  Then, on 9-11, we see somethign that bears no resemblence.
> 
> 
> 
> And it matches perfectly what the engineer of recordengineer of record for the Towers described for the core and the description of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


still lying i see


----------



## Christophera

Your disinfo text has no effect when opposing independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Except to verify that you are working to support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your disinfo text has no effect when opposing independently verified evidence.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> Except to verify that you are working to support secret methods of mass murder.


your bullshit is not evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> FEMA says the core is supposed to look like this, what is shown in the SOLITARY official graphic depiction of the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on 9-11 we see this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it matches what  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identified as the core.  Concrete.



debunked already. not the only official graphic. your picture shows no concrete.

null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your disinfo text has no effect when opposing independently verified evidence.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> Except to verify that you are working to support secret methods of mass murder.



you dont have any evidence. anyone checking your links can see you are lying. its all been debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Of course the agents will not recognize evidence.  The reason for this is they serve concealment of felony and treason.  Since they can produce no evidence which shows steel core columns, their behavior exposes them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course the agents will not recognize evidence.  The reason for this is they serve concealment of felony and treason.  Since they can produce no evidence which shows steel core columns, their behavior exposes them.


yeah, agent chri$$y wont recognize evidence


----------



## Christophera

Of course you've posted none, ever.

The perpetrators are not served by evidence.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> Of course you've posted none, ever.
> 
> The perpetrators are not served by evidence.



CriscoFEARa, the NULL POSTER, posts another null post.  

<<** YAWN **>>

Meanwhile, it is crystal clear that NULL POSTER is unable to post a single credible bit of evidence of a concrete core.

All the bullshit he has tried to foist off gets totally refuted and the NULL POSTER's only response is to lamely and unpersuasively repeat his lies.  _Ho fucking hum_.

Unmanly lying Troofer scum sucking pussy-boi, CriscoFEARa, the NULL POSTER, has nothing of any value to offer.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course you've posted none, ever.
> 
> The perpetrators are not served by evidence.


of course, you LIE, always


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Of course the agents will not recognize evidence.  The reason for this is they serve concealment of felony and treason.  Since they can produce no evidence which shows steel core columns, their behavior exposes them.



no proof of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> NULL POSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you've posted none, ever.
> 
> The perpetrators are not served by evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CriscoFEARa, the NULL POSTER, posts another null post.
> 
> <<** YAWN **>>
> 
> Meanwhile, it is crystal clear that NULL POSTER is unable to post a single credible bit of evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> All the bullshit he has tried to foist off gets totally refuted and the NULL POSTER's only response is to lamely and unpersuasively repeat his lies.  _Ho fucking hum_.
> 
> Unmanly lying Troofer scum sucking pussy-boi, CriscoFEARa, the NULL POSTER, has nothing of any value to offer.
Click to expand...


And Chri*$$*y will be back later today, reposting all of his usual debunked drivel.

Because he has to.

This moronic "concrete core" theory is his entire life. He breathes, eats and sleeps it. If he were to somehow see the light and realize he has been deluding himself for the last 8 years, he would suddenly find himself with nothing to live for. He wouldn't know how to function in a world that didn't revolve (in his mind) around a concrete core.


----------



## gslack

Well guys I liked meeting all of you (save one; chris) And this has been a lot of fun. But I will not support this little weasel nor empower his BS any longer. he has shown no desire to prove his theory or hold it up to fair scrutiny or debate anything regarding it. All he does now is repeat himself and nay-say all counters without any thing other than his rambling nonsense to support it... 

Therefore I cannot, nor will not empower the POS any longer. it would be different if he were actually interested in proving his theory, or even in logical and honest debate of it. But the the evidence is all too clear he does not intend to prove nor debate his theory. All he wants to do now is generate hits on his webpage and get his theory enough fame (or infamy) to generate an income for his lazy ass...

I will no longer acknowledge this POS, even if it is for ridicule or amusement. I do not intend to support a useless and soulless individual, and even bashing him in here does that to some degree. The only way to stop these types is to deny them everything even our contempt. And that is what I intend to do from now on. Letting his threads die in obscurity is the only medicine for this plague.....

I will no longer post in this POS's threads period. I will be around the board and post in the conspiracy threads/boards but NOT in his threads.... Again he is useless and the only way to stop him is shunning... Later taters...


----------



## Liability

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NULL POSTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you've posted none, ever.
> 
> The perpetrators are not served by evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CriscoFEARa, the NULL POSTER, posts another null post.
> 
> <<** YAWN **>>
> 
> Meanwhile, it is crystal clear that NULL POSTER is unable to post a single credible bit of evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> All the bullshit he has tried to foist off gets totally refuted and the NULL POSTER's only response is to lamely and unpersuasively repeat his lies.  _Ho fucking hum_.
> 
> Unmanly lying Troofer scum sucking pussy-boi, CriscoFEARa, the NULL POSTER, has nothing of any value to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Chri*$$*y will be back later today, reposting all of his usual debunked drivel.
> 
> Because he has to.
> 
> This moronic "concrete core" theory is his entire life. He breathes, eats and sleeps it. If he were to somehow see the light and realize he has been deluding himself for the last 8 years, he would suddenly find himself with nothing to live for. He wouldn't know how to function in a world that didn't revolve (in his mind) around a concrete core.
Click to expand...


Null Poster, the unmanly dishonest cock sucker, would free up so much time that he might even give some thought to getting a job to support his own children.  What a fucking lowlife scumbag that cock-gobbler is.


----------



## stannrodd

gslack said:


> Well guys I liked meeting all of you (save one; chris) And this has been a lot of fun. But I will not support this little weasel nor empower his BS any longer. he has shown no desire to prove his theory or hold it up to fair scrutiny or debate anything regarding it. All he does now is repeat himself and nay-say all counters without any thing other than his rambling nonsense to support it...
> 
> Therefore I cannot, nor will not empower the POS any longer. it would be different if he were actually interested in proving his theory, or even in logical and honest debate of it. But the the evidence is all too clear he does not intend to prove nor debate his theory. All he wants to do now is generate hits on his webpage and get his theory enough fame (or infamy) to generate an income for his lazy ass...
> 
> I will no longer acknowledge this POS, even if it is for ridicule or amusement. I do not intend to support a useless and soulless individual, and even bashing him in here does that to some degree. The only way to stop these types is to deny them everything even our contempt. And that is what I intend to do from now on. Letting his threads die in obscurity is the only medicine for this plague.....
> 
> I will no longer post in this POS's threads period. I will be around the board and post in the conspiracy threads/boards but NOT in his threads.... Again he is useless and the only way to stop him is shunning... Later taters...



I've been doing that for years .. ignoring him .. but occasionally when I come across his moronic postings and doing his " leg in the door " routine .. (which I caught him doing at the Avatar Forums) .. I always feel obliged to contact the admin and point them to the Break For News thread which went to 430 pages of debunking his repetitive shit .. they get the message fairly quickly and bann the fucker straight away.  

I will also point them to this thread now, and the usual line up of forums where he is banned ... I once made a free forum for him, but he only got one member to sign up !

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Hah, slaky pretends to fold, and pretends he had a relevant question, pretending what is the proven structure is theory, all in service to secret methods of mass murder.  Another cog in the perperators false social group for their post 9-11 internet psyops.

Never did the slaker explain what this was IF NOT concrete.







never did slapy produce an image from 9-11 showing what FEMA said the core was.






Never did slok recognize that the ex mayor had conducted violations of law enabled by state courts to deprive the public of building plans.

That is what identifies an agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hah, slaky pretends to fold, and pretends he had a relevant question, pretending what is the proven structure is theory, all in service to secret methods of mass murder.  Another cog in the perperators false social group for their post 9-11 internet psyops.
> 
> Never did the slaker explain what this was IF NOT concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> never did slapy produce an image from 9-11 showing what FEMA said the core was.
> 
> 
> 
> Never did slok recognize that the ex mayor had conducted violations of law enabled by state courts to deprive the public of building plans.
> 
> That is what identifies an agent.


you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Christophera

Just 'cause I have your methods of misprision figured out doesn't mean you have to forget that you have no independently verified evidence.

Concrete is verified independently as the core of the Twins.

*Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.​*​
Then we see concrete on 9-11, toppling into the empty core area.






The concrete relates to the secret methods of mass murder so you won't like that fact.  However, you will be unable to show there were steel core columns and you will refuse to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans for the Towers.

These kinds of things mark you and your false social group as agents.  Evasion and deception, collusion and collective ad hominium expose that you are working together.


----------



## Christophera

Just 'cause I have your methods of misprision figured out doesn't mean you have to forget that you have no independently verified evidence.

Concrete is verified independently as the core of the Twins.

*Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.​*​
Then we see concrete on 9-11, toppling into the empty core area.






The concrete relates to the secret methods of mass murder so you won't like that fact.  However, you will be unable to show there were steel core columns and you will refuse to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans for the Towers.

These kinds of things mark you and your false social group as agents.  Evasion and deception, collusion and collective ad hominium expose that you are working together.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> previously debunked crap removed.



no evidence of concrete core shown.

null post.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Utter bullshit removed to provide higher server speed for relevant comment



How about this Chris .. we will still dis-agree with your shit even if you apologize for wasting our time ..

.. and then YOU need to apologize to all the other innocent people you have infected with your diaTRIBE of nonsense.

That sounds about fair to me ..

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Chri*$$*y proves me right with not one, but three, postings of his usual bullshit.

Just more proof that he has no actual evidence, just a few old, tired, debunked items to live his whole life around.


----------



## Christophera

All agents text is truly null.  When the murder of 3,000 is the issue, this is reasonable.  Due process, equal protection of law, Constitutional issues, lawful government, these are paramount motivations for Americans.

Those posting here who do not respect laws and the Constitution they are made under, or refuse to recognize when laws are violated by government, are only safely considered agents of treason serving the infiltration of the US government, if the citizens with allegiance to the United States who are witnessing the behaviors of all posting on this issue, seek to support and defend the US Constitution.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Nothing new to see here, move along please.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nothing new to see here, move along please.


yup, wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## Christophera

It is logical that agents would want to dismiss info they've been trying to ignore in service to the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.

This behavior does not make the evidence any less than it was and is.  Their total inability to produce an image of the steel core columns from 9-11 or to even provide a reasonable explanation for what images show IF NOT CONCRETE, shows they have no substance and are conducting subterfuge.






The north side concrete core base wall of WTC 1.  Note the 3x7 hallway running the length of it.


----------



## DiveCon

nothing new here, just agent chri$$y trying to pass his delusions off as evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Move along please, there's nothing new to see here, just a bunch of repeated drivel. There's plenty of posts in the Environment section that will hold your interest, and provide new material.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is logical that agents would want to dismiss info they've been trying to ignore in service to the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder



your delusional rantings are meaningless. you show no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



Null Poster said ^ nothing of any value.

Null Poster and his posts are null.


----------



## Christophera

The agents never did post an image of the steel core columns they say they believe existed, the ones FEMA depict in this graphic.  This BTW, is the ONLY depiction of any kind in existence of the core of the Twin Towers from official sources.






They never did recognize when the ex mayor took the public copies of the plans that are traditionally stored with civic center documents.  guiliani took the plans and the photos that show the concrete core.

The perpetrators would not want you to recognize that.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit agents of Al Qaeda think they can simply repost the same delusional bullshit and it wont be seen as delusional bullshit any more
agents of Al Qaeda are such fucking delusional dipshits they dont even pay their child support


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The agents never did post an image of the steel core columns they say they believe existed, the ones FEMA depict in this graphic.  This BTW, is the ONLY depiction of any kind in existence of the core of the Twin Towers from official sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never did recognize when the ex mayor took the public copies of the plans that are traditionally stored with civic center documents.  guiliani took the plans and the photos that show the concrete core.
> 
> The perpetrators would not want you to recognize that.



all these lies were debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The agents never did post an image of the steel core columns they say they believe existed, the ones FEMA depict in this graphic.  This BTW, is the ONLY depiction of any kind in existence of the core of the Twin Towers from official sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never did recognize when the ex mayor took the public copies of the plans that are traditionally stored with civic center documents.  guiliani took the plans and the photos that show the concrete core.
> 
> The perpetrators would not want you to recognize that.



Move along, people, move along. Nothing new to see here, just the same "cut and paste" you've seen many times before.

There's plenty of new things to see in other parts of the board. Much more interesting than what you see here.


----------



## Christophera

Agents claim that these facts have been "debunked".  The agents lie constantly.

Here's a few of their lies exposed.  Some have links to the original lie.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

F+D slam
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

What does everyone think about the oil spill in the Gulf. Do you think it is BP's fault or the government's that safety rules were not followed? I think the blame lies with the government, because they had inspections far more often than BP did.

What say you?


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> What does everyone think about the oil spill in the Gulf. Do you think it is BP's fault or the government's that safety rules were not followed? I think the blame lies with the government, because they had inspections far more often than BP did.
> 
> What say you?


a little of both


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents claim that these facts have been "debunked".  The agents lie constantly.
> 
> Here's a few of their lies exposed.  Some have links to the original lie.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html
> 
> D
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html
> 
> D-agent
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html
> 
> F+D slam
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html
> 
> F+obvious image
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html
> 
> F
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html
> 
> F
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html
> 
> F+
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html
> 
> F+photo lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html
> 
> F+photo lie 2
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html
> 
> F+photoshop lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html
> 
> F+plans lie
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html
> 
> F+plan lie confirm
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html



your crap has already been debunked. posting links to yourself saying "no it isnt" is not proof of anything. your words are meaningless since you are a proven liar.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone think about the oil spill in the Gulf. Do you think it is BP's fault or the government's that safety rules were not followed? I think the blame lies with the government, because they had inspections far more often than BP did.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> a little of both
Click to expand...


Why do you say that?


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does everyone think about the oil spill in the Gulf. Do you think it is BP's fault or the government's that safety rules were not followed? I think the blame lies with the government, because they had inspections far more often than BP did.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> a little of both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say that?
Click to expand...

because both had involvement


----------



## stannrodd

Take note Chris in the post above .. two members in discussion.

Something which seems to be completely alien to you.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

The fact is that the false social group comprising this psyops is making themselves obvious.

People read you know.  If they are not posting, what do you think they are doing.  They know I've posted links showing that agents here not only lie, they use the same lies over and over even after they are exposed.

No agent has ever "exposed" this.  That is because it is evidence.






Evidence is not exposed, it is nullified with equal and opposite evidence.  Because the evidence of the concrete core is verified independently, you must produce the same.

Your text and bogus links or references are inconsistent with themselves or each other.  Most importantly the steel column core structure the agents promote is NEVER seen on 9-11 in the core area.  None of it.


----------



## DiveCon

the fact is that Christopher A Brown is a delusional dipshit that needs serious professional help


pay your fucking child support, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Agents are not allowed facts, only lies, they support lies with lies.  The reverse of what agents post if most often true.

If this is not true an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area would have been produced years ago,


----------



## Tom Clancy

Christophera said:


> Agents are not allowed facts, only lies, they support lies with lies.  The reverse of what agents post if most often true.
> 
> If this is not true an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area would have been produced years ago,


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents are not allowed facts, only lies, they support lies with lies.  The reverse of what agents post if most often true.
> 
> If this is not true an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area would have been produced years ago,


yes, agent christopher a brown


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed



all this crap has been debunked already. your words are meaningless. you still have not shown evidence of a concrete core.

null post


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No agent has ever "exposed" this.  That is because it is evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



All this exposes is that the steel core did not fall at "free fall" speed like you goofballs try to claim.

By the way, are you ever going to get current with your child support payments, or do they have to keep coming by to empty your pockets???


----------



## Christophera

The agents lack of independently verified evidence and off topic ad hominium expose their agenda protecting the secret methods of mass murder used to kill 3,000 in 20 seconds.

The refusal to recognize violations of law which deprive the public of the buildings plans show they have no intererst in lawful government.  Since the cause of death cannot be properly determined as building collpase without the building plans, NIST did not have them, the agents are working to deprive those 3,000, and their families, and all Americans of the Constitutional right to equal protection of law.






The agents do not consider what kind of lives our children or any Americans will have without the Constititution.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional crap removed.



no proof of concrete core provided.

null post.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



_The null post of the null poster, with its abusive misuse of the tragic image of the surviving family members of a victim of the 9/11 atrocities, is deleted since it makes no sense to give the null poster any benefit from his disgusting depraved dishonesty._

Null poster's null post remains null.


----------



## Christophera

Logically only evidence can be used to show that a post is *null*.  You have used no evidence, therefor your declaration of a null post is not logical.

Indeed, you have made a null post.

Your false social group assembled by the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government pretends there is substance in these kinds of acts.  There is none.  The acts are treason.

The object on the left is an end view of the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  On the right is structural steel.  If there were steel core columns they would be standing on the left with their interconnecting bracing.  This is logical, agents do not do that in service to the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Logically only evidence can be used to show that a post is *null*.  You have used no evidence, therefor your declaration of a null post is not logical.


you show no evidence, what you show is nothing but delusional rantings
you are NULL


----------



## Liability

HULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



The inane babble of Null Poster is snipped as a nullity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Logi.....



Another null post from the Amazing Christo, who can summon concrete cores either from thin air, or HIS OWN ASS!!!

Now, for a limited time only, (like 8 years) watch the Amazing Christo claim the steel core columns change from columns to elevator guide steel to rebar and back again. Then learn his secret methods of *Invisicrete* (_accept no substitutes_).

As a special added part of the show, view Christo's records proving the only child support he paid was when the court clerk took it from his pockets in the courtroom.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another null post
Click to expand...


In this enviornment where you have no evidence to nullify, you cannot claim that.

Show us you respect laws and the Constitution for the service it holds for the people.

Recognize a violations of laws by officials.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



Another NULL POST by the resident NULL POSTER is deleted above to underscore its nullity.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> In this enviornment where you have no evidence to nullify, you cannot claim that.



yes i can. watch.....
you post not evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> In this enviornment where you have no evidence to nullify, you cannot claim that.



Holy shit, The Amazing Christo finally admitted it. He is not posting evidence, so I have nothing to nullify.

Wow, now that wasn't so hard, was it Brown? Doesn't it feel good to get it off your chest that you don't post evidence? They say confession is good for the soul, maybe yours got a little better today.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Logi.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another null post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this enviornment where you have no evidence to nullify, you cannot claim that.
Click to expand...

thanks for finally admitting you dont post evidence


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this enviornment where you have no evidence to nullify, you cannot claim that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, The Amazing Christo finally admitted it. He is not posting evidence, so I have nothing to nullify.
> 
> Wow, now that wasn't so hard, was it Brown? Doesn't it feel good to get it off your chest that you don't post evidence? They say confession is good for the soul, maybe yours got a little better today.
Click to expand...


Everyone knows that the evidence I post is independently verifiable, which is why ONLY agents post here besides me.






Now we have the proof you misrepresent whatever is needed in service to keeping the  methods of mass murder secret.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this enviornment where you have no evidence to nullify, you cannot claim that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, The Amazing Christo finally admitted it. He is not posting evidence, so I have nothing to nullify.
> 
> Wow, now that wasn't so hard, was it Brown? Doesn't it feel good to get it off your chest that you don't post evidence? They say confession is good for the soul, maybe yours got a little better today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that the evidence I post is independently verifiable, which is why ONLY agents post here besides me.
> 
> 
> Now we have the proof you misrepresent whatever is needed in service to keeping the  methods of mass murder secret.
Click to expand...


Independently verifiable by who? The Kryptonian Council? StarFleet? The Klingon High Command? Yoda? Mr. Magoo? ***** Vader? Inspector Gadget?

Name your source, Amazing Christo.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this enviornment where you have no evidence to nullify, you cannot claim that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, The Amazing Christo finally admitted it. He is not posting evidence, so I have nothing to nullify.
> 
> Wow, now that wasn't so hard, was it Brown? Doesn't it feel good to get it off your chest that you don't post evidence? They say confession is good for the soul, maybe yours got a little better today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that the evidence I post is independently verifiable, which is why ONLY agents post here besides me.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have the proof you misrepresent whatever is needed in service to keeping the  methods of mass murder secret.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


all this shit has been debunked already. you still have no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit removed
> 
> 
> 
> all this shit has been debunked already. you still have no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> null post.
Click to expand...


Text cannot nullify a post.  You must post evidence and reason to do that.  You have none.

The perpetrating infiltrators of the US government need you to post in that way to protect their secret methods of mass murder.

Allow me to demonstrate evidence used reasonably.  This is a portion of the the east wall of WTC 1 concrete core toppling into the empty core area.






Now fagz, if you think there were steel core columns in  the core area, and proving such is the ONLY way to debunk this information, then post an image of them on 9-11 when the structure is coming apart for cameras and misrepresentations cannot be done. 9-11 images are the only varifiable source because portions of the entire core area would be seen.  The construction photos are misrepresented, calling elevator guide rail support steel "core columns".

The butt plates on top of the support steel are TOO WEAK to join sections of "core column".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> delusional bullshit removed
> 
> 
> 
> all this shit has been debunked already. you still have no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> null post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>.
Click to expand...

yup, after you remove the delusional bullshit, all you have left is a NULL POST


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> all this shit has been debunked already. you still have no evidence of a concrete core.
> 
> null post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, after you remove the delusional bullshit, all you have left is a NULL POST
Click to expand...


What part of the logic mandating your production of evidence, and posting it, if claiming "debunk", do you not understand?

Logically, if there was a way to explain free fall, or speeds nearly equal to it, the perpetrators would not wand people to understand it.

Well, concrete can be instantly fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.






Then after that, was left the bottom half of the WTC 2 core.  Something that can only be described as concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, after you remove the delusional bullshit, all you have left is a NULL POST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the logic mandating your production of evidence, and posting it, if claiming "debunk", do you not understand?
> 
> Logically, if there was a way to explain free fall, or speeds nearly equal to it, the perpetrators would not wand people to understand it.
> 
> Well, concrete can be instantly fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.
> 
> 
> 
> Then after that, was left the bottom half of the WTC 2 core.  Something that can only be described as concrete.
Click to expand...

please have someone translate that out of idiotese so i can understand it
please have then translate it into english


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrators of the US government would want you to pretend to be confused.  They logically do not want people to understand how mass murder was perpetrated.

At ground zero a segment of WTC 1's concrete core base wall of teh north side was left intact.  The "massive column" to the left is an "interior box column".  The only full length solid columns in the tower were outside the core area.  Note the area to the right of the base wall with the 3x7' utility hallway runnign the length of it is where "core columns" should be, inthe core area.  None.






According to the 3rd floor core plan there is supposed to be an elevator or a steam and air shaft where the base wall is.

3rd floor core plan

Meaning the plans at wtc.net, from silverstein to s. jones ARE OBSOLETE and altered.  Those odd characters can only be from digital manipulation of the scans of Robertsons conceptual preliminary drawings.






Look at the title block.  Is it credible that the final plans for the Twin Towers have a FREEHANDED title?  No way.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrators of the US government would want you to pretend to be confused.  They logically do not want people to understand how mass murder was perpetrated.


you are a delusional dipshit
your bullshit has been debunked so many times i've lost track


pay your child support you deadbeat dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Logically your efforts to participate in the concealment of treason is much more serious.

The reverse of what agents say is most often closest to the truth.

Since you have no independently verified evidence and cannot provide reasonable explanations for what this is if not concrete,






or explain why the top of WTC 1 fell south when 61% of the north shear wall was destroyed.  Completely illogical.






you are clearly unreasonable while failing to recognize violations of law
, .  .  . agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Logically


Logically, you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, after you remove the delusional bullshit, all you have left is a NULL POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the logic mandating your production of evidence, and posting it, if claiming "debunk", do you not understand?
> 
> Logically, if there was a way to explain free fall, or speeds nearly equal to it, the perpetrators would not wand people to understand it.
> 
> Well, concrete can be instantly fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosives to fall freely.
> 
> 
> 
> Then after that, was left the bottom half of the WTC 2 core.  Something that can only be described as concrete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please have someone translate that out of idiotese so i can understand it
> please have then translate it into english
Click to expand...


Dive,

I forwarded this to a moron, an idiot, a clown, a retard and a frontal lobotomy patient. I haven't heard from the clown yet, but the other 4 have no idea what he is trying to say.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Text cannot nullify a post.



wrong. no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

OMG!  fuzit nullified its own post by not reasonably including evidence.

Agents have no evidence and can only rely on their false social group of the psyops in attempts to support secret methods of mass murder.

The total lack of evidence of steel core columns, even from ground zero, presents these misfits with nothing that can be reasonably used.  For example, a photo the traitors have relied on shows almost none of the elevator guide rail support steel at ground level.  They have no foundation so those that are there lean badly.  Whereas the columns that surrounded the core stand straight and happen to have perfectly level, square cuts along the left side.







The green arrows indicate guide rail support steel, and the red is one that still has its horizontal brace that was cast into the concrete core connected to the interior box column.  The concrete has been pulverized into sand and gravel in that photo, but there was one massive remanant of the north Towers core on the north side.  The core base wall with its 3x7' utility access hallway.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> OMG!  fuzit nullified its own post by not reasonably including evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence and can only rely on their false social group of the psyops in attempts to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The total lack of evidence of steel core columns,


dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## gr0upthink

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  fuzit nullified its own post by not reasonably including evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence and can only rely on their false social group of the psyops in attempts to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The total lack of evidence of steel core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
Click to expand...


*Language Guidelines:
Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.* 

 i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol


----------



## Liability

gr0upthink said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  fuzit nullified its own post by not reasonably including evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence and can only rely on their false social group of the psyops in attempts to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The total lack of evidence of steel core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
Click to expand...


Fuck you, asshole.

Eat those language guidelines, stupid.

All 9/11 Troofers are fucking scumbag cocksuckers.


----------



## DiveCon

gr0upthink said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  fuzit nullified its own post by not reasonably including evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence and can only rely on their false social group of the psyops in attempts to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The total lack of evidence of steel core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, did you notice the "generally" in that statement?
in this instance it is YOU troofer morons that look like the fools


----------



## gr0upthink

DiveCon said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dipshit, did you notice the "generally" in that statement?
> in this instance it is YOU troofer morons that look like the fools
Click to expand...


do you have a mental condition that leads you to believe i did something more then simply post a guidline?


i posted the rule..... so you could read this part



> *you generally look like a fool*



 proceed


----------



## gr0upthink

Liability said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you, asshole.
> 
> Eat those language guidelines, stupid.
> 
> All 9/11 Troofers are fucking scumbag cocksuckers.
Click to expand...


are you mentally ill?


----------



## Liability

gr0upthink said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, asshole.
> 
> Eat those language guidelines, stupid.
> 
> All 9/11 Troofers are fucking scumbag cocksuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you mentally ill?
Click to expand...


Now _*there's*_ a stupid question.

I happen to be far more sane than some twat-rag like you.

Smarter and better looking with fresher breath, too.  

But that's not the point.  The point is that your "question" underscores the fact that you are a fucking retard.


----------



## DiveCon

gr0upthink said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, did you notice the "generally" in that statement?
> in this instance it is YOU troofer morons that look like the fools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have a mental condition that leads you to believe i did something more then simply post a guidline?
> 
> 
> i posted the rule..... so you could read this part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you generally look like a fool*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> proceed
Click to expand...

wow, more TPP from a fucking moronic idiotic troofer


----------



## gr0upthink

Liability said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, asshole.
> 
> Eat those language guidelines, stupid.
> 
> All 9/11 Troofers are fucking scumbag cocksuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now _*there's*_ a stupid question.
> 
> I happen to be far more sane than some twat-rag like you.
> 
> Smarter and better looking with fresher breath, too.
> 
> But that's not the point.  The point is that your "question" underscores the fact that you are a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


i dont have torette?



> most often associated with the exclamation of obscene words or socially inappropriate and derogatory remarks


----------



## Christophera

gr0upthink said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, did you notice the "generally" in that statement?
> in this instance it is YOU troofer morons that look like the fools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have a mental condition that leads you to believe i did something more then simply post a guidline?
> 
> 
> i posted the rule..... so you could read this part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you generally look like a fool*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> proceed
Click to expand...


What about the rule prohibiting changing quoted posts?  They get away with that one too.  I can't tho.


----------



## Liability

gr0upthink said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now _*there's*_ a stupid question.
> 
> I happen to be far more sane than some twat-rag like you.
> 
> Smarter and better looking with fresher breath, too.
> 
> But that's not the point.  The point is that your "question" underscores the fact that you are a fucking retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont have torette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most often associated with the exclamation of obscene words or socially inappropriate and derogatory remarks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I don't know whether you have Tourette's or not.

I also didn't ask you any question.

I merely noted that you are retarded.

And you *are* _*clearly*_ retarded.

You are exactly as intelligent as the other scumbag 9/11 Troofers.   That is, you are all fucking retarded.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



The insipid and dishonest nullity from the NULL POSTER provides only a null post.


----------



## gr0upthink

Christophera said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, did you notice the "generally" in that statement?
> in this instance it is YOU troofer morons that look like the fools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a mental condition that leads you to believe i did something more then simply post a guidline?
> 
> 
> i posted the rule..... so you could read this part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you generally look like a fool*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the rule prohibiting changing quoted posts?  They get away with that one too.  I can't tho.
Click to expand...


EVERY forum online has 2-3 "debunkers" who post for 10 hours + almost everyday.... 

they are imbedded in vertually EVERY forum on the internet...


----------



## Fizz

gr0upthink said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  fuzit nullified its own post by not reasonably including evidence.
> 
> Agents have no evidence and can only rely on their false social group of the psyops in attempts to support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The total lack of evidence of steel core columns,
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
Click to expand...

assigned to the usmessageboard? just a little bit paranoid, eh?!!! 

did you even read the guideline you just posted? it says "within a serious conversation on real issues". 

the subject of the concrete core hoax is nowhere near being a serious topic. its a ridiculous claim made by a deadbeat paranoid schizophrenic.


----------



## gr0upthink

Fizz said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, both of those photos show STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Language Guidelines:
> Foul language (profanity) used in USmessageboard.com will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion. Derogatory statements directed at other members as well as direct or indirect personal attacks are permitted with the stipulation that you generally look like a fool when resorting to these tactics within a serious conversation on real issues. If you're comfortable playing the fool, feel free to do so.*
> 
> i see you are the debunker troll assigned to the usmessageboard conspiracy theor section...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> assigned to the usmessageboard? just a little bit paranoid, eh?!!!
> 
> did you even read the guideline you just posted? it says "within a serious conversation on real issues".
> 
> the subject of the concrete core hoax is nowhere near being a serious topic. its a ridiculous claim made by a deadbeat paranoid schizophrenic.
Click to expand...



no, all evidence points to that...

as far as a conrete core...  i dont know anything about that...  seems odd seing that concrete is not very flexible.


----------



## Fizz

gr0upthink said:


> EVERY forum online has 2-3 "debunkers" who post for 10 hours + almost everyday....
> 
> they are imbedded in vertually EVERY forum on the internet...



and you wouldnt believe how difficult it is to get reliable internet access while spreading the chemtrails.


----------



## gr0upthink

Fizz said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY forum online has 2-3 "debunkers" who post for 10 hours + almost everyday....
> 
> they are imbedded in vertually EVERY forum on the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you wouldnt believe how difficult it is to get reliable internet access while spreading the chemtrails.
Click to expand...


maybe you spray them in your underwear?


----------



## Liability

gr0upthink said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a mental condition that leads you to believe i did something more then simply post a guidline?
> 
> 
> i posted the rule..... so you could read this part
> 
> 
> 
> proceed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rule prohibiting changing quoted posts?  They get away with that one too.  I can't tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERY forum online has 2-3 "debunkers" who post for 10 hours + almost everyday....
> 
> they are imbedded in vertually EVERY forum on the internet...
Click to expand...


You spelled "embedded" wrong.

You spelled "virtually" wrong.  

You spelled "*debwunkers*" wrong.

Don't ask.  It's a retard 9/11 Troofer term.  There are more than plenty of you filthy ass-lickers here at USMB.

In addition to having the most moronic conspiracy theories, you scumbags are also required to fail (regularly) all spelling and grammar tests.


----------



## gr0upthink

Liability said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rule prohibiting changing quoted posts?  They get away with that one too.  I can't tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY forum online has 2-3 "debunkers" who post for 10 hours + almost everyday....
> 
> they are imbedded in vertually EVERY forum on the internet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You spelled "embedded" wrong.
> 
> You spelled "virtually" wrong.
> 
> You spelled "*debwunkers*" wrong.
> 
> Don't ask.  It's a retard 9/11 Troofer term.  There are more than plenty of you filthy ass-lickers here at USMB.
> 
> In addition to having the most moronic conspiracy theories, you scumbags are also required to fail (regularly) all spelling and grammar tests.
Click to expand...


 BRAVO....  im permitted to be a poor speller... thats my right..  i dont care wht you think sir.... the difference is...this is your job..


----------



## Fizz

gr0upthink said:


> the difference is...this is your job..



proof please.....

oh wait. this is just another moronic twoofer claim with absolutely no basis in reality yet stated as fact.


----------



## Liability

gr0upthink said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY forum online has 2-3 "debunkers" who post for 10 hours + almost everyday....
> 
> they are imbedded in vertually EVERY forum on the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "embedded" wrong.
> 
> You spelled "virtually" wrong.
> 
> You spelled "*debwunkers*" wrong.
> 
> Don't ask.  It's a retard 9/11 Troofer term.  There are more than plenty of you filthy ass-lickers here at USMB.
> 
> In addition to having the most moronic conspiracy theories, you scumbags are also required to fail (regularly) all spelling and grammar tests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRAVO....  im permitted to be a poor speller... thats my right..  i dont care wht you think sir.... the difference is...this is your job..
Click to expand...



It's not that you don't care.  It's that you are so poorly educated and undisciplined that you are unable to do anything about it.

And, also, you scumbag dishonest Troofer piece of shit (very redundant of me there):

_this_ is not my job.

Your compatriot, a NULL POSTER whose idiot name I will not provide, is one who seeks to get money by further victimizing the surviving family members of those killed 
in the 9/11 attacks.  If you get paid for your posting efforts, then you are also a thief as well as an asshole.

It's one of the many many reasons reasonable people have come to see that you 9/11 Troofer scumbags are lower than whale shit in the ocean's deepest trench.


----------



## gr0upthink

Fizz said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is...this is your job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.....
> 
> oh wait. this is just another moronic twoofer claim with absolutely no basis in reality yet stated as fact.
Click to expand...


well it makes sense doesnt it?

1) attacks anyone who acuses the goverment
2) has no opinion of the government
3) the government is innocent 100% of the time 100%
4) time is money.... 30 thousand posts...all for free and all protecting the government 100%?   kinda odd..


----------



## gr0upthink

Liability said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spelled "embedded" wrong.
> 
> You spelled "virtually" wrong.
> 
> You spelled "*debwunkers*" wrong.
> 
> Don't ask.  It's a retard 9/11 Troofer term.  There are more than plenty of you filthy ass-lickers here at USMB.
> 
> In addition to having the most moronic conspiracy theories, you scumbags are also required to fail (regularly) all spelling and grammar tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAVO....  im permitted to be a poor speller... thats my right..  i dont care wht you think sir.... the difference is...this is your job..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that you don't care.  It's that you are so poorly educated and undisciplined that you are unable to do anything about it.
> 
> And, also, you scumbag dishonest Troofer piece of shit (very redundant of me there):
> 
> _this_ is not my job.
> 
> Your compatriot, a NULL POSTER whose idiot name I will not provide, is one who seeks to get money by further victimizing the surviving family members of those killed
> in the 9/11 attacks.  If you get paid for your posting efforts, then you are also a thief as well as an asshole.
> 
> It's one of the many many reasons reasonable people have come to see that you 9/11 Troofer scumbags are lower than whale shit in the ocean's deepest trench.
Click to expand...


 you sir are batshit insane.   please up your dosage.


----------



## Liability

gr0upthink said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is...this is your job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.....
> 
> oh wait. this is just another moronic twoofer claim with absolutely no basis in reality yet stated as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well it makes sense doesnt it?
> 
> 1) attacks anyone who *acuses* the *goverment*
> 2) has no opinion of the government
> 3) the government is innocent 100% of the time 100%
> 4) time is money.... 30 thousand posts...all for free and all protecting the government 100%?   kinda odd..
Click to expand...


Did I mention that you are a retard?



I have criticized the government.  I certainly do NOT "attack" anyone who "*acuses*" or accuses the *"goverment"* (or even the government).  I have a very strong opinion about the government.  The government is most certainly not innocent all of the time and I have never suggested in any way ever that they are.  And I don't have anywhere near 30 thousand posts.

What's "odd," you lying maggot fucker, is accusing the government -- with no actual evidence -- of having been the force behind the 9/11 atrocities.  You engage in treasonous make believe accusations that only serve to provide levels of comfort to the true enemy.  You are a lowlife lying cowardly pussy.


----------



## Fizz

gr0upthink said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is...this is your job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof please.....
> 
> oh wait. this is just another moronic twoofer claim with absolutely no basis in reality yet stated as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well it makes sense doesnt it?
> 
> 1) attacks anyone who acuses the goverment
> 2) has no opinion of the government
> 3) the government is innocent 100% of the time 100%
> 4) time is money.... 30 thousand posts...all for free and all protecting the government 100%?   kinda odd..
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHahahaha!!!!
thats your fucking proof? the claim that YOU think it makes sense?!! 

HAHAHAHahahahahahahaha!!!!!

OMG!! i'm gonna pee my pants..... thats just too fucking funny. his proof is that HE THINKS IT MAKES SENSE therefore he actually does work for the government....
HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahaahahahaha!!!!

how about what really makes sense.......
you are out of your fucking mind!!


----------



## Intense

I don't know if this has been posted before, but I came across it in a search today. For You conspiracy Buff's, sometimes I post the whole content of a link, to insure preservation should it vanish. 

Why the WTC Building Collapsed


 Why the World Trade Center Buildings Collapsed
A Fire Chief &#8217;s Assessment

After the 767 jet liner crashed into the world trade center building creating the worst terror attack in history, a fire burned for 56 minutes inside the World Trade Center building number two. The top 20 floors of the building collapsed on the 90 floors below. The entire one hundred and ten-story building collapsed in 8 seconds... After a fire burned inside WTC tower number one for 102 minutes, the top 30 floors collapsed on the lower 80 floors. And the entire one hundred and ten stories of this building collapsed in 10 seconds.    You can say the reason they collapsed was they were struck with a 185 ton jet airliner and the 24,000 gallons of jet fuel caused a fire of 1500 to 2000 degrees F which weakened the steel and cause the collapse.   Or you can take a closer look at the buildings construction of the WTC buildings. And ask yourself why did these structures collapse so fast and so completely.   The answer can be found by examining high-rise construction in New York City over the past 50 years

World Trade Center tower construction
In terms of structural system the twin towers departed completely from other high-rise buildings. Conventional skyscrapers since the 19th century have been built with a skeleton of interior supporting columns that supports the structure. Exterior walls of glass steel or synthetic material do not carry any load.  The Twin towers are radically different in structural design as the exterior wall is used as the load-bearing wall. (A load bearing wall supports the weight of the floors.) The only interior columns are located in the core area, which contains the elevators. The outer wall carries the building vertical loads and provides the entire resistance to wind. The wall consists of closely spaced vertical columns (21 columns 10 feet apart) tied together by horizontal spandrel beams that girdle the tower at every floor. On the inside of the structure the floor sections consist of trusses spanning from the core to the outer wall. 

Bearing walls and Open floor design
When the jet liners crashed into the towers based upon knowledge of the tower construction and high-rise firefighting experience the following happened: First the plane broke through the tubular steel-bearing wall. This started the building failure. Next the exploding, disintegrating, 185-ton jet plane slid across an open office floor area and severed many of the steel interior columns in the center core area. Plane parts also crashed through the plasterboard-enclosed stairways, cutting off the exits from the upper floors. The jet collapsed the ceilings and scraped most of the spray-on fire retarding asbestos from the steel trusses.  The steel truss floor supports probably started to fail quickly from the flames and the center steel supporting columns severed by plane parts heated by the flames began to buckle, sag, warp and fail. Then the top part of the tower crashed down on the lower portion of the structure. This pancake collapse triggered the entire cascading collapse of the 110-story structure.  

Steel Framing
            The most noticeable change in the modern high-rise construction is a trend to using more steel and shaping lightweight steel into tubes, curves, and angles to increase its load bearing capability. The WTC has tubular steel bearing walls, fluted corrugated steel flooring and bent bar steel truss floor supports.  To a modern high rise building designer steel framing is economical and concrete is a costly material. For a high-rise structural frame: columns, girders, floors and walls, steel provides greater strength per pound than concrete.  Concrete is heavy. Concrete creates excessive weight in the structure of a building. Architects, designers , and builders all know if you remove concrete from a structure you have a building that weights less. So if you create a lighter building you can use columns, girders and beams of smaller dimensions, or better yet you can use the same size steel framing and build a taller structure. In News York City where space is limited you must build high. The trend over the past half-century is to create lightweight high buildings. To do this you use thin steel bent bar truss construction instead of solid steel beams.  To do this you use hollow tube steel bearing walls, and curved sheet steel (corrugated) under floors. To do this you eliminate as much concrete from the structure as you can and replace it with steel.  Lightweight construction means economy. It means building more with less. If you reduce the structure&#8217;s mass you can build cheaper and builder higher. Unfortunately unprotected steel warps, melts, sags and collapses when heated to normal fire temperatures about 1100 to 1200 degrees F. 

            The fire service believes there is a direct relation of fire resistance to mass of   structure. The more mass the more fire resistance. The best fire resistive building in America is a concrete structure. The structures that limit and confine fires best, and suffer fewer collapses are reinforced concrete pre WWII buildings such as housing projects and older high rise buildings like the empire state building, The more concrete, the more fire resistance; and the more concrete the less probability of total collapse. The evolution of high- rise construction can be seen, by comparing the empire state building to the WTC.  My estimate is the ratio of concrete to steel in the empire state building is 60/40. The ratio of concrete to steel in the WTC is 40/60.  The tallest building in the world, the Petronas Towers, in Kula Lumpur, Malaysia, is more like the concrete to steel ratio of the empire state building than concrete to steel ratio of the WTC.  Donald Trump in New York City has constructed the tallest reinforced concrete high-rise residence building. 

Effects of jet crash and fire on a skeleton steel high rise
A plane that only weighted 10 tons struck the Empire State Building and the high-octane gasoline fire quickly flamed out after 35 minutes. When the firefighters walked up to the 79 floor most of the fire had dissipated. The Empire State Building in my opinion, and most fire chiefs in New York City, is the most fire safe building in America. I believe it would have not collapsed like the WTC towers. I believe the Empire State Building, and for that matter any other skeleton steel building in New York City, would have withstood the impact and fire of the terrorist&#8217;s jet plane better than the WTC towers. If the jet liners struck any other skeleton steel high rise, the people on the upper floors and where the jet crashed may not have survived; there might have been local floor and exterior wall collapse. However, I believe a skeleton steel frame high rise would not suffer a cascading total pancake collapse of the lower floors in 8 and 10 seconds. Hopefully some engineer using computer calculations, can reconstruct the effects of a 767 jetliner crashing into another New York City high building. In any other high rise in New York City, I say, the floors below the crash and fire, would not collapse in such a total a cascading pancake cave-in.  Most of the occupants and rescuers killed in the WTC tower collapse were on the lower floors. 

The Empire State Building
           Perhaps builders should take a second look at the Empire State Buildings construction. There might be something to learn when they rebuild on ground zero. The empire state building has exterior Indiana limestone exterior wall, 8 inches thick. The floors are also 8 inches thick consisting of one-inch cement over 7 inches of cinder and concrete. All columns, girders and floor beams are solid steel covered with 1  to 2 inches of  brick terracotta and concrete. There is virtually no opening in the floors. And there are no air ducts of a HVAC heating cooling and venting system penetrating fire partitions, floor, and ceilings. Each floor has its own HVAC unit. The elevators and utility shafts are masonry enclosed. And for life safety there is a 4-inch brick enclosed so-called &#8220;smoke proof stairway&#8221;. This stairway is designed to allow people to leave a floor without smoke following them and filing up the stairway. This is accomplished because this smoke proof stairway has an intermediate vestibule, which contains a vent shaft. Any smoke that seeps out the occupancy is sucked up a vent shaft. 

Concrete removal 
             Since the end of WWII builders designed most of the concrete from the modern high-rise constriction. First concrete they eliminated was the stone exterior wall. They replace them with the &#8220;curtain walls of glass, sheet steel, or plastics. This curtain wall acted as a lightweight skin to enclose the structure from the outside elements. Next the 8-inch thick concrete floors went. They were replaced with a combination of 2 or 3 inches of concrete on top of thin corrugated steel sheets. Next the masonry enclosure for stairs and elevators were replaced with several layers of sheet rock.  Then the masonry smoke proof tower was eliminated in the 1968 building code. It contained too much concrete weight and took up valuable floor space.  Then the solid steel beam was replace by the steel truss. And finally the concrete and brick encasement of steel columns girders and floor supports was eliminated.  A lightweight spray-on coating of asbestos or mineral fiber was sprayed over the steel. This coating provided fireproofing. After asbestos was discovered hazardous vermiculite or volcanic rock ash substance was used as a spray-on coating for steel. Outside of the foundation walls and a thin 2 or 3 inches of floors surface, concrete has almost been eliminated from high-rise office building construction. If you look at the WTC rubble at ground zero you see very little concrete and lots of twisted steel. 

The performance building code 
           How did lightweight high-rise construction evolve since WWII?  It evolved with the help of the so-called performance code. After WWII the builders complained about   building codes. They said they were too restrictive and specified every detail of construction. They called the old building codes &#8220;specification codes&#8221;.  They complained the codes specified the size and type and some times even the make of a product used in construction. They decried the specification code as old fashion. They wanted the building codes changed to what they called &#8220;performance codes.&#8221; They wanted the building codes to specify the performance requirements only; and, not specify the size and type of building material to use. For example, with fire resistive requirements they wanted the code to state just the hours of fire resistance (one, two, three or four hours) required by law; and not to state the specific type and material used to protect structural steel and enclosures for stairways and elevators shafts. For example, a performance building code states: the steel has to be protected against heat of flames for one, two, three or four hours during a fire. It does not state what to use as a fire resisting material. This performance code signaled the end to concrete encasement fire protection and allowed a spray on fire protection for steel and plasterboard enclosed stairs and elevator shafts.  Builders hailed the New York City building code of 1968 as a good performance code. However, some fire chiefs decried it as a law that substituted frills for real construction safety. The asbestos spray on coating of steel trusses used in the WTC towers was considered by Chief of the New York City Fire Department, at the time, John T. O&#8217; Hagan to be inferior to concrete encasement of steel. Writing in his book, High Rise Fire and Life Safety. l976, he listed the following problems of spray-on fire protection of steel:

Failure to prepare the steel for spray-on coating adhesion. Rust and dirt allowed spray-on fire retarding coating to scale and fall away from steel during construction 
Poor or uneven application of the spray-on fire retarding was discovered during post fire investigations 
Variation of spray-on material during manufacture makes it ineffective 
Lack of thoroughness in covering the steel during application is a problem 
Failure to replace spray-on material dislodged by other trades people performing work around the steel during the construction of the building. 
           The WTC started construction in the 1970s. And the WTC towers built by the Port Authority of New York did not have to comply with the minimum requirements of the new1968 performance building code. 

Recommendations for constructing the new high rise buildings on ground zero
The steel columns, girders and floor beams should be encased in masonry or other  more effective fire retarding material. Spray-on fire retarding is ineffective. Post fire investigations reveals the spray on fire retardant has scaled off and steel beams and concrete and steel floor slabs crack and allow flame spread. 


Lightweight bar joists should not be used to support floors in high-rise buildings. The National Fire Protection Association has shown unprotected steel bar joist fail after five or ten minutes of fire exposure. 


 For life safety in high-rise buildings bring back the smoke proof tower. This allows people to escape fire using smoke free stairways. 


 Stairs and elevator shaft ways should be enclosed in masonry to prevent smoke spread. 


Heating ventilation and air condition HVAC systems should be provided by unit system serving only one or two floors. Central air system serving 10 or 20 floors creates shaft ways and duct systems that penetrate fire rated floors walls partitions and ceilings. Smoke spreads throughout ducts of central HVAC systems. 
The high rise building framework should be skeleton steel framing not center core steel column framing. There should be no bearing wall high rise construction. Reduce the size of open floor design. 
Increase the thickness of concrete in floor construction. The two or three inches of concrete over corrugated steel fails during most serious high rise fires and must be replaced. 
Automatic sprinklers should protect all high rise buildings. Firefighters can extinguish approximately 2,500 square foot of fire with one hose line. Two hose steams may quench 5,000 square feet of fire. The World Trade Center floor areas were 40,000 square feet in area. 
Federal, State and Port Authority buildings should comply with New York City building codes and actually in some cases should exceed them. Remember building codes are only minimum standards. 






Why the WTC Building Collapsed


----------



## Rat in the Hat

gr0upthink said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a mental condition that leads you to believe i did something more then simply post a guidline?
> 
> 
> i posted the rule..... so you could read this part
> 
> 
> 
> proceed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rule prohibiting changing quoted posts?  They get away with that one too.  I can't tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERY forum online has 2-3 "debunkers" who post for 10 hours + almost everyday....
> 
> they are imbedded in vertually EVERY forum on the internet...
Click to expand...


Everyone,

Look at his spelling, his claim of a "mental condition" and the fact that Brown jumped right in with another claim of posting violations.

Chri*$$*y built himself a sockpuppet to agree with him.


----------



## Christophera

Intense said:


> The only interior columns are located in the core area, which contains the elevators.
> 
> Why the WTC Building Collapsed



The guy is clueless and provides no evidence.

Recall, the engineer of record identified a concrete core.

Recall, a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.

Recall, Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

This is real and it appears as concrete would.






This is not real.  It is a diagram.  It is never seen in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> This



More drivel from Chri$$y (or maybe his sockpuppet using his account)


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only interior columns are located in the core area, which contains the elevators.
> 
> Why the WTC Building Collapsed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is clueless and provides no evidence.
> 
> Recall, the engineer of record identified a concrete core.
> 
> Recall, a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Recall, Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> This is real and it appears as concrete would.
> 
> 
> This is not real.  It is a diagram.  It is never seen in the core area on 9-11.
Click to expand...

yes, it is a diagram, dipshit
about fucking time you admit that
it was NOT the only thing to represent the towers core as has been proven to you NUMEROUS times
yet you still keep with that lie that it was


and to that other dipshit, groupthink
this is why i dont bother to give you dipshits civil discourse
thanks dipshits like terral and chri$$y here for that


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ===lies posted by a delusional schizophrenic removed.===



debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only interior columns are located in the core area, which contains the elevators.
> 
> Why the WTC Building Collapsed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is clueless and provides no evidence.
> 
> Recall, the engineer of record identified a concrete core.
> 
> Recall, a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Recall, Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> This is real and it appears as concrete would.
> 
> 
> This is not real.  It is a diagram.  It is never seen in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it is a diagram, dipshit
> about fucking time you admit that
Click to expand...


You misrepresent my position.  I've ALWAYS referred to that as a diagram.  it is at the top of this page.

http://algoxy.com/conc/fema_deception.html

Basically you've just been busted lying.



DiveCon said:


> it was NOT the only thing to represent the towers core as has been proven to you NUMEROUS times



You've never proven it.  Lying again.  If you are not a liar you will immediately post a link to your proof.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is clueless and provides no evidence.
> 
> Recall, the engineer of record identified a concrete core.
> 
> Recall, a structural engineer, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Recall, Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> This is real and it appears as concrete would.
> 
> 
> This is not real.  It is a diagram.  It is never seen in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it is a diagram, dipshit
> about fucking time you admit that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misrepresent my position.  I've ALWAYS referred to that as a diagram.  it is at the top of this page.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you've just been busted lying.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was NOT the only thing to represent the towers core as has been proven to you NUMEROUS times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never proven it.  Lying again.  If you are not a liar you will immediately post a link to your proof.
Click to expand...

Fizz did you fucking lying dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More drivel from Chri$$y (or maybe his sockpuppet using his account)
Click to expand...


rat has not been trained to avoid thinking that others think like it thinks.  Therefore agent rat is perhaps a sockpuppet itself.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More drivel from Chri$$y (or maybe his sockpuppet using his account)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rat has not been trained to avoid thinking that others think like it thinks.  Therefore agent rat is perhaps a sockpuppet itself.
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, no one on here is an agent
clearly you are too fucking stupid to be one, and no one else would give a rats ass


----------



## Christophera

No one should give a rats ass about the core, as long as whatever is asserted is independently verified with consistent evidnce.  Logical, reasonable proof.

Meaning only the perpetrators would give a rats ass, or their agents and they would be the only ones trying to deny independently verified evidence, agent


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No one should give a rats ass about the core, as long as whatever is asserted is independently verified with consistent evidnce.  Logical, reasonable proof.
> 
> Meaning only the perpetrators would give a rats ass, or their agents and they would be the only ones trying to deny independently verified evidence, agent


and you never use logic, reason, or actual PROOF

your delusions are NOT proof


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was NOT the only thing to represent the towers core as has been proven to you NUMEROUS times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never proven it.  Lying again.  If you are not a liar you will immediately post a link to your proof.
Click to expand...


fucking liar. its right here....
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-filed-in-district-court-123.html#post2290814


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was NOT the only thing to represent the towers core as has been proven to you NUMEROUS times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never proven it.  Lying again.  If you are not a liar you will immediately post a link to your proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fucking liar. its right here....
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-filed-in-district-court-123.html#post2290814
Click to expand...

of course, he will ignore it just like he did before


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No one should give a rats ass about the core, as long as whatever is asserted is independently verified with consistent evidnce.  Logical, reasonable proof.
> 
> Meaning only the perpetrators would give a rats ass, or their agents and they would be the only ones trying to deny independently verified evidence, agent



Hey, Chri$$y,

Where's the concrete??



Where's the concrete??
 

Where's the concrete??


Thanks for playing, Goofball.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

One more for you Chri$$y,



Now notice how tightly the floor fits to the core columns. Explain again how they supposedly fit a concrete core between the floor & the steel. From the looks of this picture, you couldn't fit your tiny pin head in there.


----------



## Fizz

he's already made up a stupid excuse for pics like that. he will say (absurd as this sounds) that the concrete core was poured 80 feet below the construction of the building. of course, he has no evidence to back up this claim and we all know he just made it up.... but he will still claim that.


----------



## Liability

New Ad Campaign kicks off:

*INVISICRETE*:  *It's CLEARLY superior!*


----------



## Christophera

The WTC 1 concrete core was not completely destroyed.  Part of the north side base wall survuved.  A segment.  The wall was poured in segments and this one did not see the detonattions for some reason.






What is seen does not match the plans in anyway.  The plans show an elevator, an air shaft or a steam shaft where we see the massive core base wall so large it has a 3x7 utility hallway running the length of it that was used to connect plumbing cast into the core wall as a space saving, strengthening measure.






Those same plans, on about 20% of the 200 + sheets has anomalies from digital alterations that added revision tables to them to make them appear as final drawings.  Those things are not characters of the alphabet.






The title block is freehand lettered.  This cannot be with the final drawings for the two tallest buildings in the world.






The plans the truth movement is using are apart of the FEMA deception and the ex mayor of NYC took the cities plans illegally from city offices and locked them in his own warehouse.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ===already debunked bullshit removed===


same old repetitive bullshit.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Agents say "debunk" but they do not do so, because they have no evidence and they have no reason.

This debunks the quasi leaders of the truth movement and connects them to drone technology which is making big money in Afghanistan now.

_A verifiable Connection
Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets  American Everyman

So many "loose changes" came together for me by reading that page.

Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts and more.

Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by Robertson to present the Tower concept to Minoru Yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed Robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the Twins.
Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.

This is a screen shot from a .TIFF filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file I downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.

http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg

I used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.

The faked WTC 1 plans
The faked WTC 1 plans

I've posted that image on many forums in 9-11 activism. Not debate or discussion because 97% of the time I was opposing absolutely no substance, only ad hominum and, repetitive misinterpretation, evasion, cognitive distortions and nonsense. The same sheet also had what appeared to be an "01" in the date for the day of the month. Something not commonly done in 1967.

I examined the files at 911research.wtc7.net in late 2007 and found the same high resolution .TIFFS that the download had.

Just a few months ago I went back to the wtc7.net site and found that the original .TIFFS had been converted to .PNG's with drastically reduced resolution. So much so that the original resolution I obtained from the screen shot was no longer possible. Indicating "truth seekers" had a desire to reduce the resolution of the scanned blueprints(?)

http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.anoma.2009.jpg

FEMA connected to NIST, connected to Deets, connected to Silverstein, connected to Jones, connected to Hoffman, connected to Roberts, connected to Gage all promoting a description of a core structure that did not exist and protecting that deception with actions unreasonble to the purposes they profess to have._


----------



## Christophera

Many reserachers of 9-11 have noticed that there are no steel core columns.  9-11 mysteries asks, "Where are the core columns?".  This website, now gone, asks too.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents say "debunk" but they do not do so, because they have no evidence and they have no reason.
> 
> This debunks the quasi leaders of the truth movement and connects them to drone technology which is making big money in Afghanistan now.
> 
> _A verifiable Connection
> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets  American Everyman
> 
> So many "loose changes" came together for me by reading that page.
> 
> Gage connected to Hoffman connected to Deets Connected to Roberts and more.
> 
> Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by Robertson to present the Tower concept to Minoru Yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed Robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the Twins.
> Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.
> 
> This is a screen shot from a .TIFF filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file I downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.revtab.jpg
> 
> I used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.
> 
> The faked WTC 1 plans
> The faked WTC 1 plans
> 
> I've posted that image on many forums in 9-11 activism. Not debate or discussion because 97% of the time I was opposing absolutely no substance, only ad hominum and, repetitive misinterpretation, evasion, cognitive distortions and nonsense. The same sheet also had what appeared to be an "01" in the date for the day of the month. Something not commonly done in 1967.
> 
> I examined the files at 911research.wtc7.net in late 2007 and found the same high resolution .TIFFS that the download had.
> 
> Just a few months ago I went back to the wtc7.net site and found that the original .TIFFS had been converted to .PNG's with drastically reduced resolution. So much so that the original resolution I obtained from the screen shot was no longer possible. Indicating "truth seekers" had a desire to reduce the resolution of the scanned blueprints(?)
> 
> http://algoxy.com/psych/planimages/A-A-159.anoma.2009.jpg
> 
> FEMA connected to NIST, connected to Deets, connected to Silverstein, connected to Jones, connected to Hoffman, connected to Roberts, connected to Gage all promoting a description of a core structure that did not exist and protecting that deception with actions unreasonble to the purposes they profess to have._





get sentenced to any jail time for not paying child support lately?


----------



## Christophera

Since you have no evidence, you must try and change the subject agent.

My license is reinstated.  I'm cooperating with the corrupt courts that refuse to provide Constitutional rights.  Here the clerks refuse to file a "MOTION TO STRIKE" the commissioners erroneous declaration.






To not stamp that pleading "FILED" is a violation of Constitutional rights.

To produce an analysis of building collapse WITHOUT having the building collapse is a deprivation of due process, a Constitutional right.  NIST did not have the plans.  This disclaimer compensates for that.






The ex NYC mayor stole the plans from the public to enable the deception and make it so NIST could continue without them.

NIST could NEVER produce their analysis of collpase IF they use the plans.  The public would know that collapse was not true.  They would know of the concrete core and be looking for the massive pieces of concrete.  They would know that concrete is not effected by fire like steel is.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you have no evidence, you must try and change the subject agent.
> 
> My license is reinstated.  I'm cooperating with the corrupt courts that refuse to provide Constitutional rights.  Here the clerks refuse to file a "MOTION TO STRIKE" the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To not stamp that pleading "FILED" is a violation of Constitutional rights.
> 
> To produce an analysis of building collapse WITHOUT having the building collapse is a deprivation of due process, a Constitutional right.  NIST did not have the plans.  This disclaimer compensates for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ex NYC mayor stole the plans from the public to enable the deception and make it so NIST could continue without them.
> 
> NIST could NEVER produce their analysis of collpase IF they use the plans.  The public would know that collapse was not true.  They would know of the concrete core and be looking for the massive pieces of concrete.  They would know that concrete is not effected by fire like steel is.



excuses, lies and delusions.

mr browneye keeps trying to convince us the sky is red.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> the wtc 1 concrete core was not completely destroyed.  Part of the north side base wall survuved.  A segment.  The wall was poured in segments and this one did not see the detonattions for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is seen does not match the plans in anyway.  The plans show an elevator, an air shaft or a steam shaft where we see the massive core base wall so large it has a 3x7 utility hallway running the length of it that was used to connect plumbing cast into the core wall as a space saving, strengthening measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those same plans, on about 20% of the 200 + sheets has anomalies from digital alterations that added revision tables to them to make them appear as final drawings.  Those things are not characters of the alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the title block is freehand lettered.  This cannot be with the final drawings for the two tallest buildings in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plans the truth movement is using are apart of the fema deception and the ex mayor of nyc took the cities plans illegally from city offices and locked them in his own warehouse.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> agents say "debunk" but they do not do so, because they have no evidence and they have no reason.
> 
> This debunks the quasi leaders of the truth movement and connects them to drone technology which is making big money in afghanistan now.
> 
> _a verifiable connection
> strange bedfellows: Ae911truth, the drone industry, and dwain deets  american everyman
> 
> so many "loose changes" came together for me by reading that page.
> 
> Gage connected to hoffman connected to deets connected to roberts and more.
> 
> Examination of the plans described in the beginning of the 1990 documentary as preliminary drawings made by robertson to present the tower concept to minoru yamasaki. Yamasaki vetoed robertson's design because steel has too much flex in the proportions of the twins.
> Closer examination found that the revision tables had been photoshopped into the scanned blueprints. Anomalies, not artifacts because they are sized and positioned.
> 
> This is a screen shot from a .tiff filed of the 104th floor core floor plan, the first torrent down load of the 600mb archived file i downloaded. Note the crisp resolution in the zoom.
> 
> alxy.com
> 
> i used that info as part of an analysis of the plans in 2007 and made web pages with the results.
> 
> the faked wtc 1 plans
> the faked wtc 1 plans
> 
> i've posted that image on many forums in 9-11 activism. Not debate or discussion because 97% of the time i was opposing absolutely no substance, only ad hominum and, repetitive misinterpretation, evasion, cognitive distortions and nonsense. The same sheet also had what appeared to be an "01" in the date for the day of the month. Something not commonly done in 1967.
> 
> I examined the files at 911research.wtc7.net in late 2007 and found the same high resolution .tiffs that the download had.
> 
> Just a few months ago i went back to the wtc7.net site and found that the original .tiffs had been converted to .png's with drastically reduced resolution. So much so that the original resolution i obtained from the screen shot was no longer possible. Indicating "truth seekers" had a desire to reduce the resolution of the scanned blueprints(?)
> 
> alxy.com
> 
> fema connected to nist, connected to deets, connected to silverstein, connected to jones, connected to hoffman, connected to roberts, connected to gage all promoting a description of a core structure that did not exist and protecting that deception with actions unreasonble to the purposes they profess to have._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> since you have no evidence, you must try and change the subject agent.
> 
> My license is reinstated.  I'm cooperating with the corrupt courts that refuse to provide constitutional rights.  Here the clerks refuse to file a "motion to strike" the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> To not stamp that pleading "filed" is a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> To produce an analysis of building collapse without having the building collapse is a deprivation of due process, a constitutional right.  Nist did not have the plans.  This disclaimer compensates for that.
> 
> 
> 
> The ex nyc mayor stole the plans from the public to enable the deception and make it so nist could continue without them.
> 
> Nist could never produce their analysis of collpase if they use the plans.  The public would know that collapse was not true.  They would know of the concrete core and be looking for the massive pieces of concrete.  They would know that concrete is not effected by fire like steel is.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you have no evidence, you must try and change the subject agent.
> 
> My license is reinstated.  I'm cooperating with the corrupt courts that refuse to provide constitutional rights.  Here the clerks refuse to file a "motion to strike" the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> To not stamp that pleading "filed" is a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> To produce an analysis of building collapse without having the building collapse is a deprivation of due process, a constitutional right.  Nist did not have the plans.  This disclaimer compensates for that.
> 
> 
> 
> The ex nyc mayor stole the plans from the public to enable the deception and make it so nist could continue without them.
> 
> Nist could never produce their analysis of collpase if they use the plans.  The public would know that collapse was not true.  They would know of the concrete core and be looking for the massive pieces of concrete.  They would know that concrete is not effected by fire like steel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10348
Click to expand...


You disinfo'd the NIST disclaimer, how typical of an agent.

My entire search of the NIST product for the plans, some description of the plans netted only one thing close to dealing with it.  The disclaimer.






The only official graphic depiction of the core of the Twin Towers from official source of any kind.  Two of the tallest towers in the world and this is ONLY depiction of the core structure from officials sources.  Using the following information, coupled with the lack of official plans, the circumstance clearly empowers a deception






The ex mayor took the WTC documents from city offices in violation of law.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you have no evidence, you must try and change the subject agent.
> 
> My license is reinstated.  I'm cooperating with the corrupt courts that refuse to provide constitutional rights.  Here the clerks refuse to file a "motion to strike" the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> To not stamp that pleading "filed" is a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> To produce an analysis of building collapse without having the building collapse is a deprivation of due process, a constitutional right.  Nist did not have the plans.  This disclaimer compensates for that.
> 
> 
> 
> The ex nyc mayor stole the plans from the public to enable the deception and make it so nist could continue without them.
> 
> Nist could never produce their analysis of collpase if they use the plans.  The public would know that collapse was not true.  They would know of the concrete core and be looking for the massive pieces of concrete.  They would know that concrete is not effected by fire like steel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you disinfo'd the nist disclaimer, how typical of an agent.
> 
> My entire search of the nist product for the plans, some description of the plans netted only one thing close to dealing with it.  The disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only official graphic depiction of the core of the twin towers from official source of any kind.  Two of the tallest towers in the world and this is only depiction of the core structure from officials sources.  Using the following information, coupled with the lack of official plans, the circumstance clearly empowers a deception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ex mayor took the wtc documents from city offices in violation of law.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> since you have no evidence, you must try and change the subject agent.
> 
> My license is reinstated.  I'm cooperating with the corrupt courts that refuse to provide constitutional rights.  Here the clerks refuse to file a "motion to strike" the commissioners erroneous declaration.
> 
> To not stamp that pleading "filed" is a violation of constitutional rights.
> 
> To produce an analysis of building collapse without having the building collapse is a deprivation of due process, a constitutional right.  Nist did not have the plans.  This disclaimer compensates for that.
> 
> 
> 
> The ex nyc mayor stole the plans from the public to enable the deception and make it so nist could continue without them.
> 
> Nist could never produce their analysis of collpase if they use the plans.  The public would know that collapse was not true.  They would know of the concrete core and be looking for the massive pieces of concrete.  They would know that concrete is not effected by fire like steel is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You disinfo'd the NIST disclaimer, how typical of an agent.
> 
> My entire search of the NIST product for the plans, some description of the plans netted only one thing close to dealing with it.  The disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> The only official graphic depiction of the core of the Twin Towers from official source of any kind.  Two of the tallest towers in the world and this is ONLY depiction of the core structure from officials sources.  Using the following information, coupled with the lack of official plans, the circumstance clearly empowers a deception
> 
> 
> 
> The ex mayor took the WTC documents from city offices in violation of law.
Click to expand...

why do you keep repeating debunked crap????
do you somehow think that it will be true the 5000th time you post it when it has NEVER been true?


----------



## Christophera

The 5000th time you lied didn't make anything more true or develop any evidence.  You only appeared as a more obvious liar, idiot and agent.

Meanwhile, the first time I posted this, any reasonable person would have realized that FEMA lied.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> the 5000th time you lied didn't make anything more true or develop any evidence.  You only appeared as a more obvious liar, idiot and agent.
> 
> Meanwhile, the first time i posted this, any reasonable person would have realized that fema lied.
> 
> _robertson is verified by oxford, verifying domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of wtc 2 core, verifying the top of wtc 2 core falling onto wtc 3, the wtc 1 rebar, just after the wtc 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the wtc 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on wtc 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the wtc 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised nist contracted analysis of free fall by bazant et. Al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The 5000th time you lied didn't make anything more true or develop any evidence.  You only appeared as a more obvious liar, idiot and agent.
> 
> _<delusional bullshit deleted>_


and it wont be the truth if you post it another 5000 times


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 5000th time you lied didn't make anything more true or develop any evidence.  You only appeared as a more obvious liar, idiot and agent.
> 
> _<delusional bullshit deleted>_
> 
> 
> 
> and it wont be the truth if you post it another 5000 times
Click to expand...


he hasnt realized that repeating a lie doesnt make it true. it only makes you a big liar.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 5000th time you lied didn't make anything more true or develop any evidence.  You only appeared as a more obvious liar, idiot and agent.
> 
> _<delusional bullshit deleted>_
> 
> 
> 
> and it wont be the truth if you post it another 5000 times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he hasnt realized that repeating a lie doesnt make it true. it only makes you a big liar.
Click to expand...

it clearly makes him INSANE that he actually thinks that posting the same nonsense over and over will somehow get a different results than it got the very FIRST time he posted it


----------



## Christophera

No agent has ever posted an image of this structure of this diagram on 9-11.  EVER.







That structure did not exist.  This one did.  It was concrete like th engineer of record identified 2 days after 3,000 were killed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


>



Hey look, it's the core that fell at free fall speed even when it didn't!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess the C-4 wrapped 3 (6/9/10/13/18) inch rebar didn't explode as planned until it did!!!!!!!!!!!!

The DoD must have messed up the order/shipment/guarding/dispersal/high security welding of those sections!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ===debunked crap removed===


no evidence of a concrete core.

null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No agent has ever posted an image of this structure of this diagram on 9-11.  EVER.


YOU have, dipshit
you are just too fucking moronic to see it


----------



## Christophera

I know what I posted matches what the engineer of record identified.

We understand that the perpetrators of mass murder would prefer that people think what you say is true, but it is not.

This is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I know what I posted matches what the engineer of record identified.
> 
> We understand that the perpetrators of mass murder would prefer that people think what you say is true, but it is not.
> 
> This is concrete.


except the engineer of record never said any such thing
you are a delusional fucktard
and you do more to assist the perpetrators than we do
the perpetrators were Al Qaeda
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that, but the fact is that there is redundant proof of the concrete core.  For example  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core too.

Then a structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  (See chapter 2.1)


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think that, but the fact is that there is redundant proof of the concrete core.  For example  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core too.
> 
> Then a structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.  (See chapter 2.1)


the Oxford thing doesnt say what you want to believe it does

and Domel was WRONG


----------



## Christophera

Text from agents has no credibility.  You show yourselves as agents when not recognizing violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans and you prove we do not have them by failing to find a source for them.

The only plans the public has came from silverstein, NOT official sources.  They appear to be altered digitally after scanning.






They do not represent the building that stood.  The fake plans show an airshaft, steam shaft and elevator where we see a massive concrete wall in the bottom image.







So huge is that wall that there is a 3x7 utility hallway for making plumbing connections running the length of it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I know.... ===delusional bullshit removed===



you know lots of crazy shit.
you know somebody can blink at you aggressively, tilt their head and hypnotize you.
you know everyone that doesnt agree with your concrete core hoax is a super secret government agent.
you know papers from 1876 are the reason you didnt pay child support.

its a shame you dont know how seriously mentally ill you are.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Text from agents has no credibility.


everything from you has no credibility.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed, AGAIN>


anything from you lacks credibility


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators benefit from your effort to distract and confuse.  The FEMA deception misrepresents elevato guide rails support steel as core columns.  This image shows that butt plates used to connect some of them define them as too weak to be "core columns".






Core columns must have a 100% fillet welds as shown where this "I" beam is joined.






If there were steel core columns you would have many images of welders welding on the vertical faces of the box tube walls at lower elevations because the tube was very thick.  You might be able to show one, but I doubt it.  

Those deep fillet welds take some serious time to complete.  We do see some of welders working on the interior box columns or the perimeter structure below the tree base pieces, but that is the exten of it.

Basically the ex mayor got away with most of the construction photos.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <repetitive delusional bullshit deleted>


another Null post by the null dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The infiltrating perpetrators benefit from your effort to distract and confuse.  The FEMA deception misrepresents elevato guide rails support steel as core columns.  This image shows that butt plates used to connect some of them define them as too weak to be "core columns".


you are the only person in the entire world making these claims. its something you completely made up in your delusional malfunctioning head.


----------



## Christophera

Wrong.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]

Then there are the authorities of the towers and such structures which are consistent with all the 9-11 images.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong.


yes, you are WRONG
about time you admit it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong.===delusional bullshit removed===


please point out where in any of the delusional crap you just posted any proof of "elevator guide rail supports" instead of core columns.


----------



## Christophera

Butt plates are proof because "core coumns" require a 100% deep fillet weld.

There would not be ONE butt plate used in the core area with vertical, structural members.  Only deep fillet butt welds can be used there.

This image which clearly shows the core area over dust and smoke.  No heavy steel structure.  What is seen can only be rebar.







The core area is always empty in 911 images because only elevator guide rail support steel was there.  It had no lateral strength because butt plates were used and, it simply was no structural to the building.  Only to the elevator systems and the support steel was held in place by the concrete core.

Here are some 9-11 images showing guide rail support steel and interior box columns outside the concrete toppling out of theplane of the wall to fall.  Lower right.  they still have tapered pieces of concrete between them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


he posts a photo showing STEEL CORE COLUMNS and calls it rebar, then he will post another one of the exact same thing and call it exterior columns


----------



## Christophera

This column was a unique feature and it is about the size the supposed steel core columns would have been had they existed.






What is seen here seconds later from the same camera is far too small to be core columns.  Too numerous and the arc to them is not something structural steel does as we see.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This column was a unique feature and it is about the size the supposed steel core columns would have been had they existed.
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen here seconds later from the same camera is far too small to be core columns.  Too numerous and the arc to them is not something structural steel does as we see.


dipshit, those two photos are of the exact same thing


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ===delusional bullshit removed===


all this crap has already been debunked. 

null post.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This column was a unique feature and it is about the size the supposed steel core columns would have been had they existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen here seconds later from the same camera is far too small to be core columns.  Too numerous and the arc to them is not something structural steel does as we see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, those two photos are of the exact same thing
Click to expand...


The above inability to distinguish the difference in structural elements is another reason you are disqualified from evaluating photos of the Twins.

Another reason is that you cannot come up with a link to the official plans while also saying they exist.  Then you refuse to acknowledge *WHY* the public does not have the plans for the Towers.

The ex mayor took them in a violation of law.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional crap removed.



all this shit has been debunked already.

null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, those two photos are of the exact same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above inability to distinguish the difference in structural elements is another reason you are disqualified from evaluating photos of the Twins.
> 
> Another reason is that you cannot come up with a link to the official plans while also saying they exist.  Then you refuse to acknowledge *WHY* the public does not have the plans for the Towers.
> 
> The ex mayor took them in a violation of law.
Click to expand...

dipshit, your inability to see that calling something "structural steel" in a photo taken SECONDS before somehow changes to "rebar"  is very significant in showing you dont know what the fuck you are talking about

and dipshit, you have been GIVEN links to SEVERAL sources with the official plans, your delusions that they ARENT the plans is well documented


----------



## Christophera

The two features bear no resemblence to one another and the rebar photo feature is lower, so you expose your service as a traitor when not recognizing obvious features of photos.

And what about the top of WTC 1 falling to the south when the north shear wall is 61% destroyed by flight 11?  






If you have no explanations and are trying to impede explanation then you are working to conceal felony and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional hypocritical bullshit removed.


fuck off you deadbeat hypocritical lying dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> bingle, bangle, yunga, funga, phffffit!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The two features bear no resemblence to one another ===delusional bullshit removed===


----------



## Christophera

That wasn't delusional bullshit that you removed.  That was real evidence that you cannot explain IF you are trying to promote the FEMA deception of steel core columns.  The perps benefit from that.

Of course you rarely do that.  Probably because there is no evidence to do it with.

Just so it's clear, fuz is trying to say this image of steel structure​ is the same as these lower, fine multiple arcing element, almost pixelating out of resolution with light penetrating, are the same.

They are not the same, they are very different but standing in almost the same place as the structural steel that was there earlier, but standing taller.

Your disinfo act will not work and your false social group has no influence.  They can only confuse and distract in their psyops.  The reason and evidence dispel the technical aspects of the confusion, but the sociological/psychological oddity of agents openly supporting secret methods of mass murder, felony and treason is a little weird for the viewing public.

The core of the Twins was a rectangular concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That wasn't delusional bullshit that you removed.


nearly everything you post is delusional BULLSHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That wasn't delusional bullshit that you removed.


it was delusional bullshit.


----------



## Christophera

silverstein and associated "leaked" the obsolete plans that Robertson made to present the concept to Yamasaki.

WTC Blueprints Leaked by Whistleblower

Notice the title block is freehand lettered.  Not credible on final drawings for 2 of the tallest buildings in the world.






The revision tables were digitally added after the blueprints were scanned.






But the very first 9-11 site happens to disseminate the plans without divulging where they came from.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/pac1TowerA/A-A-24_1.png

and the leading 9-11 architect disseminates them as well, not telling people where they came from.

North Tower Blueprints

But niether of those sites has the ONLY image of either Towers semi complete core structure on 9-11.






And the reason why is that one image proves the plans they disseminate do not represent the buildings that stood.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies and delusions deleted>


your agenda wont work here, dipshit
no one will help you support Al Qaeda


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed



already debunked.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Only those working with al queda think they exist in the capacity you imply.  Search video with "The myth of al queda" for a full liine up.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNvqm_qgM5U]YouTube - The Origin and Myth of 'Al Qaeda'[/ame]






Meanwhile you failed to post an image of the core from 9-11 that looks like the above.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Only those working with al queda think they exist in the capacity you imply.  Search video with "The myth of al queda" for a full liine up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile you failed to post an image of the core from 9-11 that looks like the above.


more proof you are a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Only those working with al queda think they exist in the capacity you imply.  Search video with "The myth of al queda" for a full liine up.


----------



## Christophera

There is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel in construction photos are misrepresented as "core column".  Construction photos show "butt plates" joining section of guide rail support.







The only core that can be proven with evidence consistent with independent authority is the concrete core.

The engineer of record identifies a concrete core and on 9-11 we see what can only be a concrete core.






The elevator guide rail support steel was too weak to stand long enough to even be photographed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> flup



And yet, day after day after day, you post picture of the core columns, standing mighty and strong despite your claims of falling at "free fall" speeds.

You really are a retard.

Is it true that your social group consists of you, your computer, and a bag of potato chips???


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There is no independently verified evidence for the steel core columns.  Elevator guide rail support steel in construction photos are misrepresented as "core column".  Construction photos show "butt plates" joining section of guide rail support.
> .


no proof of elevator guide rails, no proof of butt plates

you post photos showing steel core columns and try to call them something else
you are a fucking delusional DIPSHIT


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> silverstein and associated "leaked" the obsolete plans that robertson made to present the concept to yamasaki.
> 
> wtc blueprints leaked by whistleblower
> 
> notice the title block is freehand lettered.  Not credible on final drawings for 2 of the tallest buildings in the world.
> 
> 
> The revision tables were digitally added after the blueprints were scanned.
> 
> But the very first 9-11 site happens to disseminate the plans without divulging where they came from.
> 
> And the leading 9-11 architect disseminates them as well, not telling people where they came from.
> 
> north tower blueprints
> 
> but niether of those sites has the only image of either towers semi complete core structure on 9-11.
> 
> 
> And the reason why is that one image proves the plans they disseminate do not represent the buildings that stood.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Elevator guide rail support steel


there's no such thing.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Then where are the core columns with their braces left of the spire?






Elevator guide rails would fall immediately and not be seen.


----------



## Christophera

Somebody found a video that shows the concrete core of WTC 2 from the south.  At 9 seconds the core is standing with 2 vertical black lines, the hallways.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> then where are the core columns with their braces left of the spire?
> 
> Elevator guide rails would fall immediately and not be seen.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> somebody found a video that shows the concrete core of wtc 2 from the south.  At 9 seconds the core is standing with 2 vertical black lines, the hallways.


----------



## Christophera

Correct, elevator guide rails would fall immediately, and they would not be seen.  They are not seen.  Very logical.

Yes, someone did find that video showing the WTC 2 concrete core with 2 vertical lines at 9 seconds that are the south core end hallways.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]

This, is alie.






The steel core columns did not exist.  The core was a rectangular concrete tube with special high tensile steel reinforcing.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This, is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> The steel core columns did not exist.  The core was a rectangular concrete tube with special high tensile steel reinforcing.


yes, that IS a lie


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> The steel core columns did not exist.  The core was a rectangular concrete tube with special high tensile steel reinforcing.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that IS a lie
Click to expand...


Pretending you are confused and misrepresenting only shows you have an unreasonable agenda.

If this is not a lie,






You will post an image of the steel core columns in he core area on 9-11 when the buildings are coming apart in front of cameras.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> correct, elevator guide rails would fall immediately, and


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> The steel core columns did not exist.  The core was a rectangular concrete tube with special high tensile steel reinforcing.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that IS a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretending you are confused and misrepresenting only shows you have an unreasonable agenda.
> 
> If this is not a lie,
Click to expand...

i'm not pretending anything nor am i confused
the WTC had STEEL CORE COLUMNS
not concrete
'you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> pretending you are confused and misrepresenting only shows you have an unreasonable agenda.
> 
> If this is not a lie,
> 
> you will post an image of the steel core columns in he core area on 9-11 when the buildings are coming apart in front of cameras.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretending you are confused and misrepresenting only shows you have an unreasonable agenda.
> 
> If this is not a lie,
> 
> you will post an image of the steel core columns in he core area on 9-11 when the buildings are coming apart in front of cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10396
Click to expand...

this dipshit will deny it, but he has had the images posted for him HE has even posted some
totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Of course there are no images of the steel core columns on 9-11 because they did not exist.  So the agents have not posted any evidence that is independent.

The concrete core is a fact and the engineer of record identifies one 2 days after 9-11.  Images from 9-11 show remnants of the concrete core standing momentarily.

The west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Of course there are no images of the steel core columns on 9-11 because they did not exist.



There's a photo of one right here.





And those aren't buttplates you horse's ass. They are clearly "lugs" of some type on the sides of the columns, not on top.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You will post an image of the steel core columns in he core area on 9-11 when the buildings are coming apart in front of cameras.



Ok.


----------



## Christophera

No steel core columns there.  Only a close up of the interior box columns and a few elevator guide rail supports in the core.

This shows NO STEEL PROTRUDING.






There were no steel core columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No steel core columns there.  Only a close up of the interior box columns and a few elevator guide rail supports in the core.
> 
> This shows NO STEEL PROTRUDING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no steel core columns.







Sorry, no buttplates in that photo. That makes them steel core columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Construction photos show "butt plates" joining section of guide rail support.



Nope. No buttplates as this photo CLEARLY shows. They are some type of "lug" on the sides of the columns that you, once again, have wrongly identified as buttplates.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional crap removed.


i was going to reply but after the delusional crap is removed there isnt anything to reply to.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

You cannot show this core structure on 9-11.






This structure is seen on 9-11.






The engineer of record  for the towers identifies a concrete core.

Oxford identifies a concrete core.






Your act can only have the purpose of concealing the methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You cannot show this core structure on 9-11.
> 
> 
> Your act can only have the purpose of concealing the methods of mass murder.


when one is telling the truth, one doesnt have to act

you, however act like a fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You cannot show this core structure on 9-11.


i dont need to. nobody needs to. you are the one claiming there is a concrete core. you need to show it.

you never do.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> you cannot show this core structure on 9-11.
> 
> This structure is seen on 9-11.
> 
> The engineer of record  for the towers identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Your act can only have the purpose of concealing the methods of mass murder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Help me old big goofy Chri$$y, you're the only derpy!!!


----------



## ThamesChase

Toro said:


> You have "actual real evidence."  Wow.
> 
> So I guess all that other 9/11 conspiracist stuff was "fake imaginary evidence."  I always thought so.
> 
> Just so we understand where you are coming from, Newbie, would you mind telling us which of these conspiracies you also believe in?  These conspiracies have all been brought up here.  It helps everyone stake out their and your ground.
> 
> ........................................
> 
> * The 9/11 inside job conspiracy
> * Also, the creators of Loose Change, the movie accusing Bush and the US government of being behind 9/11, are actually part of the conspiracy and are in the pay of the New World Order elites. To prove it, Terral got banned on the Loose Change boards for saying this.
> 
> * The economy was collapsed on purpose conspiracy
> 
> * The China is on its way to invade Mexico conspiracy
> 
> * The US is about to come under martial law conspiracy
> 
> * The Trinity conspiracy, which near as I can tell is about a lion and an eagle and a badger all battling each other in heaven.
> 
> * Obama creating new "Hitler Youth" conspiracy
> 
> * DoD/FBI/CIA CounterIntelligence Disinformation Propaganda Conspiracy
> 
> * Advanced BioWar Event Conspiracy
> 
> * Homosexuals Destroying the American Empire Conspiracy
> 
> * Cheney, Rove and Rumsfeld Murdering Americans Conspiracy
> 
> * The $9 Trillion Stolen from the Fed/Treasury/Government Conspiracy
> 
> * Secret Bush-Clinton-Federal Reserve Pakistani Accounts Conspiracy
> 
> * The New World Order Agenda to Reduce the Global Population to less than 2 Billion Conspiracy
> 
> * European bankers (Rothschild, Warburg, etc., i.e. Jewish banks) staged the 1907 Panic so they could create the Federal Reserve System so (100 years later) they could kill you or make you a subject of the CanAmeriMexico Fascist/Totalitarian State.
> 
> * The conspiracy to make you think the Federal Reserve has some sort of "reserve" so they can fool you and take all your money out of the country.
> 
> * The Rothschild/Warburg (i.e. "Jewish")-controlled Govt killed JFK
> 
> * The 1970s Gas Shortage Conspiracy. There was no gas shortage. It was a conspiracy between the Saudis and the Federal Reserve so the Rothchild/Warburg (i.e. Jewish) Banking Elites could continue their plan, er, 70 years later.
> 
> * The War in Iraq was because Iraq was going to stop pricing oil in dollar conspiracy.
> 
> * Big Oil and the Federal Reserve conspired to kill Vaporization Carburetor Technology so everyone would still have to drive cars powered by hydrocarbons.
> 
> * The Same People Who Created the Federal Reserve, Who Killed JFK, and Who Have Unleashed the Global Bio-Weapon Virus, Killed Abraham Lincoln Conspiracy. Yes, conspiracies are generational. Seven generations, in fact.
> 
> * The NAU and the formation of the "Fascist State CanAmeriMexico"
> 
> * The moon landing was fake.



Uh-oh -- Here, I'm seeing a dangerous cliche that's been clouding the minds of otherwise thinking people. 

"If it's a conspiracy theory, it must be this. It must be that."

In reality, conspiracies are prosecuted in court quite frequently. And in reality, many conspiracy theories you scorn are ones that you have not researched in depth. 

Generalizing all conspiracy theories as "crazy" is a road leading to ClosedMindLand.


----------



## Christophera

Since agents cannot post an image of the core structure seen here on 9-11,






and such a structure must be visible under those conditions, the steel core columns did not exist.  What exisited were elevator guide rail support steel.






Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core columns", only a 100% deep fillet weld will do.  Like the "I" beam in this diagram.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Butt plates are far too weak to join sections of "core columns", only a 100% deep fillet weld will do.



They are not buttplates. they are steel "lugs" welded to the sides of the columns per this picture.


----------



## Christophera

*LUGS?*  You've never been anywhere near steel construction.

Those are called _*PAD EYES*_, and used to lift or attach temporarily to structural members.


Here the solid cover of the butt plate over the top of the vertical is evident.






You are unable to show this structure in the core are on 9-11 because it did not exist.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> *LUGS?*  You've never been anywhere near steel construction.



once again mr browneye makes a claim and states it as fact without anything to back it up.

just another thing fabricated in his delusional mind.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> *LUGS?*  You've never been anywhere near steel construction.
> 
> Those are called _*PAD EYES*_, and used to lift or attach temporarily to structural members.



Tell you what dickhead. Go look up lifting lugs. Then go look up the definition of pad eye. A pad eye is primarily used as a nautical/boating term. It is occasionally used to describe the attachment used to lift objects. 

The REAL, STRUCTURAL term is lifting lug. Go look it up. What a douche.



Christophera said:


> Here the solid cover of the butt plate over the top of the vertical is evident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unable to show this structure in the core are on 9-11 because it did not exist.



Sorry. What you call buttplates are actually "lifting lugs" as proven by this photo here.





I've asked you before. Your assumptions mean nothing. Get a closeup of just one of the columns that show a "buttplate". You rely on distant, grainy, photos to try and convince people of what the picture contains. 

Just one closeup of the "elevator guide rail support steel" that you say has a buttplate on it.


----------



## DiveCon

once again showing that dipshit chri$toFEARa doesnt know what the fuck he has been talking about
i said those were to lift the steel into place PAGES ago and he still wants to claim something is one thing in one photo, but something else in another, when they are the SAME DAMN THING


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> They are not buttplates. they are steel "lugs" welded to the sides of the columns per this picture.



Ok Chrissy, study this photo that Gamolon posted of the steel core columns, and answer 3 simple questions. If you can answer them satisfactorily, and not by reposting the same thing you've put up 1000 times before, I will concede to your concrete core theory.

Question #1) How did they install/remove the forms for the core with those horizontal connecting beams in the way?

Question #2) How did they install/remove the forms for the core with those diagonal supporting guy wires in the way?

Question #3) How did they keep the concrete from flowing along the webs of the horizontal beams, and from flowing around the diagonal support guy wires, and ending up falling to the bottom of the elevator shafts?

Surely if your theory is sound you can answer these questions. I await your reply.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *LUGS?*  You've never been anywhere near steel construction.
> 
> Those are called _*PAD EYES*_, and used to lift or attach temporarily to structural members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what dickhead. Go look up lifting lugs. Then go look up the definition of pad eye.
Click to expand...


Note the page is titled padeye.  The term is somewhat interchangeable.  We decided years ago that lugs were bolted on and padeyes were welded on, just to separate them.

http://www.maximumreach.com/Padeye.asp

If you fail to produce an image of the supposed steel core columns on the core area, .  .  . ever, it's okay that I don't have a closeup of the buttplates.

The fact the core is completely empty on 9-11 proves there were no steel core columns.






The image of WTC 2 core proves there was a concrete core.






The info of the engineer of record for the buildings independently verifies that there was a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


still no evidence of your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Question #1) How did they install/remove the forms for the core with those horizontal connecting beams in the way?
> 
> Question #2) How did they install/remove the forms for the core with those diagonal supporting guy wires in the way?
> 
> Question #3) How did they keep the concrete from flowing along the webs of the horizontal beams, and from flowing around the diagonal support guy wires, and ending up falling to the bottom of the elevator shafts?



1#The inner form was dissassemblable steel and actually held and aligned the outer rows of elevator guide rail support steel and the braces cast into the wall connecting to the interior box columns outside the wall

#2 The wires are to hold the elevator guide rail support steel in position while the braces inside the floors were connected.  They are completely inside the core area and do not pass through the core wall.

#3 The wooden forming of the outer form was supported by the inside face of the interiro box columns and no "I" beam  of the floors or hallways was inside the concrete or piercing the forms.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh, I see chrissy is giving it his best shot. Pity he's wrong.

In previous posts, he claims the steel columns are outside the concrete core. Now he reverses his claim, and states they are inside. Guess what chrissy, that makes them steel CORE COLUMNS. Thanks for playing.

the wires are the diagonal bracing you claim the core columns didn't have. Thanks for playing

Answer #1 claims the forms were steel. Answer #3 claims they are wood. You can't even keep your bullshit consistent in a single post. Thanks for playing.

"dissassemblable"? "interiro"? Your Kryptonian to English translator is broken.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 1#The inner form was dissassemblable steel and actually held and aligned the outer rows of elevator guide rail support steel and the braces cast into the wall connecting to the interior box columns outside the wall
> 
> #2 The wires are to hold the elevator guide rail support steel in position while the braces inside the floors were connected.  They are completely inside the core area and do not pass through the core wall.
> 
> #3 The wooden forming of the outer form was supported by the inside face of the interiro box columns and no "I" beam  of the floors or hallways was inside the concrete or piercing the forms.


got anything to back any of that up or do you just want to admit now that you completely fabricated your answers without any facts at all.

jesus christ, no wonder you were kicked out of school in the 8th grade!!


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, I see chrissy is giving it his best shot. Pity he's wrong.
> 
> In previous posts, he claims the steel columns are outside the concrete core. Now he reverses his claim, and states they are inside.



Since you are lying you will be unable to provide a link.

The interior box columns have always been outside the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> #3 The wooden forming of the outer form was supported by the inside face of the interiro box columns and no "I" beam  of the floors or hallways was inside the concrete or piercing the forms.



Really Chris?

What happened about halfway up the tower then?

Remember. According to you, your core TAPERED from 17' thick at the base (short axis wall) to 2' thick at the top. That would mean that about halfway up the tower, the concrete core wall would be 7 1/2' from the box column since you claim the inside face of the concrete wall was plumb to the top and that the elevator guide rail support steel was attached to it.

You also say that the columns were spaced at 20' centers. If the inside face of your concrete wall was plumb all the way up and had the elevator guide rail support steel attached to it, that would mean that the base of the long axis wall of your core (which was supposedly 12' thick) would have started out about 8' from the face of the interior box columns!!!!

How were the wooden forms attached to the face of the box columns to support a concrete wall that started 8' away????


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The interior box columns have always been outside the core.



I thought you said they were cast inside the core wall until right before the lobby?

Caught in another lie?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> We decided years ago that lugs were bolted on and padeyes were welded on, just to separate them



WRONG!!!!

http://www.tolpatechnical.com/images/lug.JPG

Look at the second row, first picture. What do you see WELDED on that valve?
Endurance Valve: Features & Benefits

Design for a lifting lug. Notice the "full penetration" weld callout.
BN-DS-T08 Lifting lugs for heat exchangers


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The interior box columns have always been outside the core.



Then how can they be "elevator guide rail support steel???


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete is shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Brown, you posted these pictures. You did, not anyone else, right?
> 
> So where, in either of these pictures YOU posted, is there even one ounce of concrete? Just one. Point it out to me, Brown, cause I'm having a hell of a hard time finding it for myself. Because all I see in both picture is STEEL, wood and cables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking you again, you moronic, infantile, delusional, non support paying, non filing fee paying prick, where's the fucking concrete in your *own* damn pictures???
> 
> You truly are a nitwit if you can't answer this simple question.
Click to expand...


OK Chrissy Brown, I've given you an additional 16 days to formulate an answer. Where is the concrete in your own photos??? You made the claim, man up and answer it!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



Why did anyone ever let him get to 15 posts???


----------



## stannrodd

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did anyone ever let him get to 15 posts???
Click to expand...


Hey Rat, 

He only posts evidence which shows that he is a delusional imbecile .. freedom of speech .. even if detri*mental* to the individual .. 

Fill yer boots Chris .. you actually think you are getting attention .. reality is somewhat different.

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you think I've cliaimed I'm posting images of concrete only adds to the proof that you are an agent for the infiltrators of the US government.

This is concrete.






and no agent has ever resaonably explained what it is if not concrete.

The same for this image which shows a totally empty core area on the left.






To show you are completely unable to prove the steel core columns, you will again fail to post an image from 9-11 that shows what FEMA presents in this diagram.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> and no agent has ever resaonably explained what it is if not concrete.


because there are no agents here, you delusional vaginal wart!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Pretending you think I've cliaimed I'm posting images of concrete only adds to the proof that you are an agent for the infiltrators of the US government.
> 
> This is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no agent has ever resaonably explained what it is if not concrete.
> 
> The same for this image which shows a totally empty core area on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show you are completely unable to prove the steel core columns, you will again fail to post an image from 9-11 that shows what FEMA presents in this diagram.



This is a blurry image that proves nothing!!





This is a long distance photograph of the steel core columns.





This is an over simplified view of the interior core columns designed to make it easy for a lay person to understand.





This is a picture of a deadbeat moron who refuses to pay child support to take care of his children.


----------



## Christophera

That is exactly what the perpetrators would want people to think and want an agent to say, and only an agent would say it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want people to think and want an agent to say, and only an agent would say it.


----------



## Christophera

Correct.  It's good you are finally making sense with your posts.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want people to think and want an agent to say, and only an agent would say it.



That is exactly what a deadbeat, basement dwelling imbecile would want people to go to his website for so that he can earn $6.38 per year. Only a moron with no game would post debunked horseshit dozens of times because the idiot's whole life revolves around it. And only a village idiot would repeat it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Correct.  It's good you are finally making sense with your posts.



The bigger challenge is that someday, somehow, in some distant future, you would make sense with yours.

I know, I know, I'm dreaming. It's been a long day.....


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Pretending you think I've cliaimed I'm posting images of concrete ...



Oh, by the way, "cliaimed"???

I think you need to trade in your translator machine. It screws up about every third post.

Maybe FEMA could hook you up with one. They seem to be into everything but disaster relief lately.


----------



## Christophera

Agents of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder always think spelling is more important than understanding how the mass murder was done.

The FEMA deception completely sabotaged any legitimate analysis of collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder always think spelling is more important than understanding how the mass murder was done.
> 
> The FEMA deception completely sabotaged any legitimate analysis of collapse.


there are NO agents here, dipshit
just as there was no FEMA deception
seek out professional help


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Agents of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder always think spelling is more important than understanding how the mass murder was done.
> 
> The FEMA deception completely sabotaged any legitimate analysis of collapse.



Everyone understands how the mass murder was done. Two groups of rag-headed camel jockeys crashed large jet airplanes into the towers at full speed.

And FEMA did not deceive anyone. They had nothing to do with the design, construction or maintenance of the towers. They came in after the destruction to organize the clean-up.

And I'm merely trying to point out that your translator program is broken. Maybe you can use the money you earn from your website to buy a new one, since you are not using it to pay off your filing fees or child support.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> #3 The wooden forming of the outer form was supported by the inside face of the interiro box columns and no "I" beam  of the floors or hallways was inside the concrete or piercing the forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Chris?
> 
> What happened about halfway up the tower then?
> 
> Remember. According to you, your core TAPERED from 17' thick at the base (short axis wall) to 2' thick at the top. That would mean that about halfway up the tower, the concrete core wall would be 7 1/2' from the box column since you claim the inside face of the concrete wall was plumb to the top and that the elevator guide rail support steel was attached to it.
> 
> You also say that the columns were spaced at 20' centers. If the inside face of your concrete wall was plumb all the way up and had the elevator guide rail support steel attached to it, that would mean that the base of the long axis wall of your core (which was supposedly 12' thick) would have started out about 8' from the face of the interior box columns!!!!
> 
> How were the wooden forms attached to the face of the box columns to support a concrete wall that started 8' away????
Click to expand...


C'mon Chris. How did they attach the wooden forms to the face of the box columns like you claim they did if the concrete was about 8' away about halfway up the tower because of your claimed concrete wall taper????


----------



## Christophera

C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?

But you cannot produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  

I can show the concrete core of WTC 2 with its 2 hallways on the south end.  See at 9 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> But you cannot produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> I can show the concrete core of WTC 2 with its 2 hallways on the south end.  See at 9 seconds.
> 
> YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level



Tack welds for wooden forms!!!!!!!!!!?????????? Holy shit!!!!!! You're even MORE of an imbecile than I thought!!!



Besides the fact that your above quote is idiotic, you still haven't addressed the fact that you said the wooden forms were attached to the FACE of the columns. You keep making mistakes because you can't remember all the lies you've told over the years. All you do is contradict yourself now.

They couldn't have been attached to the face because your concrete wall had a taper and the concrete was 8' away from the column face!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?



This is just damn hysterical!!!!

I can't get over the amount of stupid coming from you. So you want us to believe that there were 8' long bolts, TACKWELDED, holding up wooden forms for the concrete walls to be poured????

Tells us again how tackwelded, 8' long bolts, 20' apart (on each box column) are supposed to be able to support the weight of POURED concrete. Can you explain that please? I suppose you saw this in your documentary?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> But you cannot produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> I can show the concrete core of WTC 2 with its 2 hallways on the south end.  See at 9 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tack welds for wooden forms!!!!!!!!!!?????????? Holy shit!!!!!! You're even MORE of an imbecile than I thought!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact that your above quote is idiotic, you still haven't addressed the fact that you said the wooden forms were attached to the FACE of the columns. You keep making mistakes because you can't remember all the lies you've told over the years. All you do is contradict yourself now.
> 
> They couldn't have been attached to the face because your concrete wall had a taper and the concrete was 8' away from the column face!!!
Click to expand...


I pissed myself laughing when I read Chri$$y's post. Now he claims we have the technology to weld wood? He's so deep into this retarded theory that he has to invent new construction methods to justify it.

I can't wait to get off vacation and tell my crew about this one.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> This is just damn hysterical!!!!
> 
> I can't get over the amount of stupid coming from you. So you want us to believe that there were 8' long bolts, TACKWELDED, holding up wooden forms for the concrete walls to be poured????
> 
> Tells us again how tackwelded, 8' long bolts, 20' apart (on each box column) are supposed to be able to support the weight of POURED concrete. Can you explain that please? I suppose you saw this in your documentary?



and of course, like all his delusional bullshit, he has no proof and no source for any of his fucking claims!! 

just more bullshit he is making up as he goes along...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I can show the concrete core of WTC 2 with its 2 hallways on the south end.  See at 9 seconds.



more delusional bullshit. once again you show something and claim it is something completely different. you might as well claim it shows the tooth fairy giving santa claus a blowjob.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show the concrete core of WTC 2 with its 2 hallways on the south end.  See at 9 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more delusional bullshit. once again you show something and claim it is something completely different. you might as well claim it shows the tooth fairy giving santa claus a blowjob.
Click to expand...


And at 4.5 seconds, you can see Tinkerbell & the Sugar Plum Fairies flying out from the 17th floor windows. And they're carrying the blueprints, and the 1862 records of mental patients.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just damn hysterical!!!!
> 
> I can't get over the amount of stupid coming from you. So you want us to believe that there were 8' long bolts, TACKWELDED, holding up wooden forms for the concrete walls to be poured????
> 
> Tells us again how tackwelded, 8' long bolts, 20' apart (on each box column) are supposed to be able to support the weight of POURED concrete. Can you explain that please? I suppose you saw this in your documentary?
Click to expand...


I guess the term "false work" is over your head.  False braces supported the outer forms at the upper levels where the outside surface of the core had tapered or stepped inwards

Is this the kind of subterfuge you must engage in because you have no image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 in the core area?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just damn hysterical!!!!
> 
> I can't get over the amount of stupid coming from you. So you want us to believe that there were 8' long bolts, TACKWELDED, holding up wooden forms for the concrete walls to be poured????
> 
> Tells us again how tackwelded, 8' long bolts, 20' apart (on each box column) are supposed to be able to support the weight of POURED concrete. Can you explain that please? I suppose you saw this in your documentary?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the term "false work" is over your head.  False braces supported the outer forms at the upper levels where the outside surface of the core had tapered or stepped inwards
> 
> Is this the kind of subterfuge you must engage in because you have no image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 in the core area?
Click to expand...


find any pictures of actual concrete yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just damn hysterical!!!!
> 
> I can't get over the amount of stupid coming from you. So you want us to believe that there were 8' long bolts, TACKWELDED, holding up wooden forms for the concrete walls to be poured????
> 
> Tells us again how tackwelded, 8' long bolts, 20' apart (on each box column) are supposed to be able to support the weight of POURED concrete. Can you explain that please? I suppose you saw this in your documentary?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the term "false work" is over your head.  False braces supported the outer forms at the upper levels where the outside surface of the core had tapered or stepped inwards
> 
> Is this the kind of subterfuge you must engage in because you have no image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 in the core area?
Click to expand...

WOW, you have not shown a single definitive photo of concrete, while HUNDREDS of steel core have been shown
you are one very delusional fucking moron


----------



## Devin

Another 9/11 conspiracy thread, eh?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just damn hysterical!!!!
> 
> I can't get over the amount of stupid coming from you. So you want us to believe that there were 8' long bolts, TACKWELDED, holding up wooden forms for the concrete walls to be poured????
> 
> Tells us again how tackwelded, 8' long bolts, 20' apart (on each box column) are supposed to be able to support the weight of POURED concrete. Can you explain that please? I suppose you saw this in your documentary?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the term "false work" is over your head.  False braces supported the outer forms at the upper levels where the outside surface of the core had tapered or stepped inwards
> 
> Is this the kind of subterfuge you must engage in because you have no image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 in the core area?
Click to expand...


Simple question, Chris. How did they install the "false work" in the 20 foot spans between the columns?


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just damn hysterical!!!!
> 
> I can't get over the amount of stupid coming from you. So you want us to believe that there were 8' long bolts, TACKWELDED, holding up wooden forms for the concrete walls to be poured????
> 
> Tells us again how tackwelded, 8' long bolts, 20' apart (on each box column) are supposed to be able to support the weight of POURED concrete. Can you explain that please? I suppose you saw this in your documentary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the term "false work" is over your head.  False braces supported the outer forms at the upper levels where the outside surface of the core had tapered or stepped inwards
> 
> Is this the kind of subterfuge you must engage in because you have no image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 in the core area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question, Chris. How did they install the "false work" in the 20 foot spans between the columns?
Click to expand...


Between the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core is not falsework.  The falsework extends inwards from the inner face of those columns.  From that falsework timbers of the forms spanned the 20 feet.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



NULL POSTER's previously nullified *null posts* are further nullified upon being recycled.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Between the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core is not falsework.  The falsework extends inwards from the inner face of those columns.  From that falsework timbers of the forms spanned the 20 feet.


did you make this up today??

or is this something you completely fabricated on previous occasions.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the term "false work" is over your head.  False braces supported the outer forms at the upper levels where the outside surface of the core had tapered or stepped inwards
> 
> Is this the kind of subterfuge you must engage in because you have no image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 in the core area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question, Chris. How did they install the "false work" in the 20 foot spans between the columns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core is not falsework.  The falsework extends inwards from the inner face of those columns.  From that falsework timbers of the forms spanned the 20 feet.
Click to expand...


Yep, this proves you don't have the slightest clue what you are talking about. Even if you are only pouring one story at a time, you are talking about a 20' x 12' span of forming. You would absolutely need bracing to hold back 2800 cubic feet of cement. If you tried to build forms to hold this back without bracing, you would need to use 3 foot thick oak for your sheets, and additional 3' x 3' oak beams for the framing. And it would have to be hand built, since you claim it was done 70' below the current construction.

By the way, no one I know of turns out 3ft thick laminated oak sheets. 

Just try to get union carpenters to handle this kind of weight without using mechanical lifts. I wouldn't want to be the contractor dealing with this contract. You're looking at a minimum of 10 men to move a 4' x 8' sheet, and at least 6 per beam. The labor costs would kill you.

Of course, the 5 foot nails you would need are another story. Again, no one makes them. And you would need one hell of a nail gun to drive them. Gee, who makes guns capable of handling nails of this size? No one.

The forms can not be built vertically. They have to be built flat, and manhandled into place. Again without mechanical help because of the columns in place. I have no frame of reference to say how many men it would take to muscle each form into place. And to do it without dropping the form into the core.

Now factor into this that you have to do this for every 20' section.

The increased cost factor alone would have made the construction of the twins so prohibitive that they never would have been built in the first place.


----------



## Christophera

Pretending to be a moron will get you no where.  Falsework *IS BRACING*.

You've failed from the beginning to show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on  9-11. 

Each month a new image showing the concrete core is found by some researcher that deceides to use evidence and reason in searching for truth,

This shows the double hallways in the south concrete core face of WTC 2.  See at 9 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending to be a moron will get you no where.  Falsework *IS BRACING*.
> 
> You've failed from the beginning to show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on  9-11.
> 
> Each month a new image showing the concrete core is found by some researcher that deceides to use evidence and reason in searching for truth,
> 
> This shows the double hallways in the south concrete core face of WTC 2.  See at 9 seconds.



dipshit, your video doesn't show what you claim it to
every photo you claim to "analyze" is nothing like what you claim, you have been wrong in everything you have said, why would anyone, in their right mind, even give anything you post a moments thought
you are a massive FAILURE as an Agent of Al Qaeda


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



still no pics of any concrete.

null post.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This shows the double hallways in the south concrete core face of WTC 2.  See at 9 seconds.
> 
> YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level



i didnt see what you claim at 9 seconds but at 7 seconds we can clearly see the tooth fairy giving santa a blowjob.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Pretending to be a moron will get you no where.  Falsework *IS BRACING*.



And you yourself admitted there was no bracing (or "falsework") between the columns, you retarded deadbeat moron.

But now that I've pointed that out, you'll change your story again and claim that there was some kind of bracing spanning the 8ft gap. Secured to what, I don't know.

By the way, Chri$$y, how did they carry the forms across an 8ft wide vertical drop??


----------



## Christophera

Agent rat, the falsework is not between the columns.

Why did the top of TWC 1 fall south when 61% of the north shear wall was destroyed?


----------



## pans trogladyta

Are you guys still going on about this?  The damn tower fell because it was hit by an airplane, burned and collapsed.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agent rat, the falsework is not between the columns.
> 
> Why did the top of TWC 1 fall south when 61% of the north shear wall was destroyed?



caught lying again and now trying to change the subject.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent rat, the falsework is not between the columns.
> 
> Why did the top of TWC 1 fall south when 61% of the north shear wall was destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caught lying again and now trying to change the subject.
Click to expand...


And that's why nobody believes him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

pans trogladyta said:


> Are you guys still going on about this?  The damn tower fell because it was hit by an airplane, burned and collapsed.



Chri$$y will be back soon to say that FEMA blew it up.


----------



## Mad Scientist

pans trogladyta said:


> Are you guys still going on about this?  The damn tower fell because it was hit by an airplane, burned and collapsed.


The conspiracists think that if they yell loud enough and long enough everyone will eventually understand their brilliance.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> *Pretending* to be a moron will get you no where.  * * * *



LOL!

*BEING* a moron, like CriscoFEARa, doesn't seem to get that lying sack of crap anywhere either.

Balance of the NULL POSTER's null post snipped as irrelevant and wholly dishonest  blather.


----------



## DiveCon

Mad Scientist said:


> pans trogladyta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys still going on about this?  The damn tower fell because it was hit by an airplane, burned and collapsed.
> 
> 
> 
> The conspiracists think that if they yell loud enough and long enough everyone will eventually understand their brilliance.
Click to expand...

but all it does is magnify their idiocy


----------



## Toro

Talk about obsessive.


----------



## gr0upthink

fucking lying motherfucker..  u cocksucking piece of shit!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I have a couple questions for you, Chri$$y. I just watched a 2 hour documentary on The History Channel about the 9/11 conspiracies. They interviewed a sizable group of truthers giving their views & ideas. There was not one mention of concrete cores in the entire 120 minutes.

Why is that?

And

Why didn't they interview you for the show?


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> I have a couple questions for you, Chri$$y. I just watched a 2 hour documentary on The History Channel about the 9/11 conspiracies. They interviewed a sizable group of truthers giving their views & ideas. There was not one mention of concrete cores in the entire 120 minutes.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> And
> 
> Why didn't they interview you for the show?



When the ex mayor took the WTC documents the deception of the truth movement was assured, as well as NIST which was the primary reason the WTC documents had to be stolen from the public.

All media is complicit with the infiltrations of US government so there is no way they are going to deal with useful information for gaining more truth.

Why won't richard gage substanciate his belief in steel core columns.  I've been demanding that for 3 years now?

let me answer.

If you cannot he cannot because you both serve the same master in different ways, and there IS NO PROOF of steel core columns.  There is no independently verified evidence for steel core colums.

gage, jones and the loose change crowd, the quasi leaders of the 9-11 truth movement, are positioned to mislead.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple questions for you, Chri$$y. I just watched a 2 hour documentary on The History Channel about the 9/11 conspiracies. They interviewed a sizable group of truthers giving their views & ideas. There was not one mention of concrete cores in the entire 120 minutes.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> And
> 
> Why didn't they interview you for the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the ex mayor took the WTC documents the deception of the truth movement was assured, as well as NIST which was the primary reason the WTC documents had to be stolen from the public.
> 
> All media is complicit with the infiltrations of US government so there is no way they are going to deal with useful information for gaining more truth.
> 
> Why won't richard gage substanciate his belief in steel core columns.  I've been demanding that for 3 years now?
> 
> let me answer.
> 
> If you cannot he cannot because you both serve the same master in different ways, and there IS NO PROOF of steel core columns.  There is no independently verified evidence for steel core colums.
> 
> gage, jones and the loose change crowd, the quasi leaders of the 9-11 truth movement, are positioned to mislead.
Click to expand...


All this typing, and you didn't answer either question?

Thanks for playing

And your translator is still broken.


----------



## Christophera

Yes, I answered the question.

*All media is complicit with the infiltrations of US government so there is no way they are going to deal with useful information for gaining more truth.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Yes, I answered the question.
> 
> *All media is complicit with the infiltrations of US government so there is no way they are going to deal with useful information for gaining more truth.*



No, you didn't answer either question. Let me repeat them for you.

*Why didn't anyone interviewed for the show talk about the concrete core?*

*Why didn't they interview you for the show if your theory is so sound?*


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I answered the question.
> 
> *All media is complicit with the infiltrations of US government so there is no way they are going to deal with useful information for gaining more truth.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't answer either question. Let me repeat them for you.
> 
> *Why didn't anyone interviewed for the show talk about the concrete core?*
> 
> *Why didn't they interview you for the show if your theory is so sound?*
Click to expand...


I answered and the answer is comprehensive to all aspects.

The media is complicit with the infiltrations and treason so they will not share ANY information useful to stopping the infiltrations.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I answered the question.
> 
> *All media is complicit with the infiltrations of US government so there is no way they are going to deal with useful information for gaining more truth.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you didn't answer either question. Let me repeat them for you.
> 
> *Why didn't anyone interviewed for the show talk about the concrete core?*
> 
> *Why didn't they interview you for the show if your theory is so sound?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered and the answer is comprehensive to all aspects.
> 
> The media is complicit with the infiltrations and treason so they will not share ANY information useful to stopping the infiltrations.
Click to expand...


So you can't answer simple questions?

*Null post*


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you cannot understand will not work in this situation.  Everyone suspects media is corrupted.  in the case of it assisting in the default concealment of treason, when 3,000 are mysteriosly murdered in 20 seonds, they will not go with your unsubstantiated lies.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Pretending you cannot understand will not work in this situation.  Everyone suspects media is corrupted.  in the case of it assisting in the default concelment of treason, when 3,000 are mysteriosly murdered in 20 seonds, they will not go with your unsubstantiated lies.



1)Pretending the media is corrupted because they don't agree with you makes you an agent of null posting.

2)There is no mystery in the 3,000 murders.

3)Your translator is definitely broken beyond repair.


----------



## Christophera

Ha!

People don't need me telling them media is corrupted, they know it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I answered and the answer is comprehensive to all aspects.
> 
> The media is complicit with the infiltrations and treason so they will not share ANY information useful to stopping the infiltrations.



...and this is the same media that supposedly made the documentary that is the basis for ALL of mr browneye's hoax.

how fucking stupid is this guy?!!


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple questions for you, Chri$$y. I just watched a 2 hour documentary on The History Channel about the 9/11 conspiracies. They interviewed a sizable group of truthers giving their views & ideas. There was not one mention of concrete cores in the entire 120 minutes.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> And
> 
> Why didn't they interview you for the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this typing, and you didn't answer either question?
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> And your translator is still broken.
Click to expand...

anyone that doesnt agree with him is in on the conspiracy

you havent figured that out yet?
why do you think he calls everyone "agents"
LOL
TFF


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Ha!
> 
> People don't need me telling them media is corrupted, they know it.


corrupt, YES
delusional like you? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered and the answer is comprehensive to all aspects.
> 
> The media is complicit with the infiltrations and treason so they will not share ANY information useful to stopping the infiltrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is the same media that supposedly made the documentary that is the basis for ALL of mr browneye's hoax.
> 
> how fucking stupid is this guy?!!
Click to expand...

well, they weren't corrupt back then


----------



## Rat in the Hat

All right Chri$$y, 2 questions is too hard for you. Let's knock it down to one.

*Why didn't anyone they interviewed mention a concrete core???*

They let them talk about anything they wanted. Silverstein, thermite, controlled demolition, cruise missiles, radio controlled planes, explosions, air force stand-downs, Dick Cheney, etc. Yet not a single one said the twins had concrete cores.

Why would they all leave out such an important fact???


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> All right Chri$$y, 2 questions is too hard for you. Let's knock it down to one.
> 
> *Why didn't anyone they interviewed mention a concrete core???*
> 
> They let them talk about anything they wanted. Silverstein, thermite, controlled demolition, cruise missiles, radio controlled planes, explosions, air force stand-downs, Dick Cheney, etc. Yet not a single one said the twins had concrete cores.
> 
> Why would they all leave out such an important fact???


well, clearly they were ALL in on it
just like all of us here are agents


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this typing, and you didn't answer either question?
> 
> Thanks for playing
> 
> And your translator is still broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyone that doesnt agree with him is in on the conspiracy
Click to expand...


Posters that refuse to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception are clearly operating in an agenda of supporting the deception.  They can only safely be considered agants of treason if they are agents of the infiltrations and perpetrators of mass murder.

A nation of laws, .  .  . always recognizes when they are broken.

Then, agents have NEVER posted an image from 9-11 showing ANYTHING like this in the core area.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> A nation of laws, .  .  . always recognizes when they are broken.



And a nation of rational thinking humans...

...*doesn't believe you*.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Posters that refuse to recognize violations of law that enable the FEMA deception are clearly operating in an agenda of supporting the deception.  They can only safely be considered agants of treason if they are agents of the infiltrations and perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> A nation of laws, .  .  . always recognizes when they are broken.
> 
> Then, agents have NEVER posted an image from 9-11 showing ANYTHING like this in the core area.


we recognize you keep repeating the same delusional bullshit over and over. its just that its all been debunked before.

another null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chri$$y is the King of Null Posts.

It's been years since he found any new material to support his wacky theory.


----------



## Christophera

rat, in those same years and from the beginning, you nor any other agent has ever supported the existence of steel core columns with independently verified evidence.

I have no need of new material, although every year or so new material shows up.  Such as the video sampled below.  

I have need of true patriots who have no unreasonable social fears that will impede their support and defense of the Constitution.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core.  Here is a portion of the east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.






See the original video at 17 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dWBBEtA5bI]YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ===delusional bullshit removed===




null post.


----------



## Christophera

People wonder how 3,000 could be killed in 20 seconds.






This firefighter is mystified at how EVERYTHING in the building was pulverized.

http://www.plaguepuppy.net/public_html/collapse update/collapsed to dust.mpg


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> People wonder how 3,000 could be killed in 20 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This firefighter is mystified at how EVERYTHING in the building was pulverized.
> 
> http://www.plaguepuppy.net/public_html/collapse update/collapsed to dust.mpg



making shit up again, eh? 3000 people were not killed in 20 seconds. where is your proof of your claim that the firefighter (which i dont even see in your picture) is mystified?

you are delusional.


----------



## Christophera

The floors of two towers with 3,000 people in them went to the ground in a total of 20 seconds.


Pretending to be confused and a moron will not prevent people from hearing the deeply mystified words of a firefighter.

http://www.plaguepuppy.net/public_html/collapse update/collapsed to dust.mpg

You never did post an image from 9-11 showing this core 






presents via that diagram.  No one ever has seen that core on 9-11.  It did not exist.

What existed was a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz

just like all your other delusional bullshit, your number are WRONG.

there were not 3000 people killed when the towers collapsed. there were under 3000 killed the entire day. many were dead in the towers already from the plane crash before the collapse. the people from the pentagon were obviously not in the towers. the people in the airplanes were obviously not alive in the towers when they collapsed. the people that crashed in pennsyvania were not in the towers.

so your claim that 3000 people died in 20 seconds is just another one of your fucking lies.


----------



## Christophera

Close enough traitor.  Now the toll is higher from the toxic dust.

The fact is that you nor has any agent EVER produced an image on 9-11 of the core FEMA presents.






The reason is that such a core structure did not exist.

This did, and it can only be concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Close enough traitor.  Now the toll is higher from the toxic dust.
> 
> The fact is that you nor has any agent EVER produced an image on 9-11 of the core FEMA presents.


dipshit, there are NO, NONE, zero, nada agents on this forum
you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.

The fact is that this looks exactly as the concrete core should look under those conditions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.


WRONG

that is what anyone with a functioning brain would say
you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> The fact is that this looks exactly as the concrete core should look under those conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to Chri$$y's image seems hacked ..



How do you know anything about the perper "traitors" 

AND how do you know that .. "this looks exactly as the concrete core should look under those conditions."

Come to your oldest adversary and tell Stann how you know this.

Have you previously seen a skyscraper with a concrete core fall down leaving a blurry photo as the only evidence of concrete. 

You seem to have knowledge of the perper "traitors" too .. how so Chri$$y ..

Are you in some sort of contackt .. sticky icky stuff .. with these know all's.

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrating perpetrators would want you to say.
> 
> The fact is that this looks exactly as the concrete core should look under those conditions.



debunked already. its steel. 





null post.


----------



## Sheldon

This is an agent of the Federal government.

This thread is being monitored.

It asked that the original poster cease and desist this investigation.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Christophera

Agent sock puppet can see agent sock puppets failing to support misinformation and is making a wimpering request.

This is not an investigation.  This is public disclosure of TREASON in support and defense of the US Constitution.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core.






Just like the buildings engineer of record indicated in his information to newsweek.

Independently verified by Oxford University in 1992.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>


you should close down your moronic website and use that money to pay your back child support you fucking deadbeat dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The Twin Towers had a concrete core.


no they didnt.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt.
Click to expand...


Did you find an image of this core,






from 9-11 yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you find an image of this core,
> 
> 
> 
> from 9-11 yet?
Click to expand...

several have been posted, even by YOU
but you are too fucking moronic to see it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you find an image of this core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 9-11 yet?
Click to expand...


yep thousands. some delusional asshole keeps posting them and claiming they see concrete. what a fucking retard.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find an image of this core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 9-11 yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep thousands. some delusional asshole keeps posting them and claiming they see concrete. what a fucking retard.
Click to expand...


You post such assertions, but it appears to be a lie.

Just like so many others, or again.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html


F+D slam
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html


F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

and you cannot post an image that shows the structure depicted in the FEMA diagram on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find an image of this core,
> 
> 
> 
> from 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thousands. some delusional asshole keeps posting them and claiming they see concrete. what a fucking retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post such assertions, but it appears to be a lie.
Click to expand...

talking about others lying????
you fucking liar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


same old delusional bullshit over and over again.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?



Brown,

I told my team about your "tack welding wood" theory, and they're really excited about learning how to do it. They're somewhat baffled about why the process has not been used since the construction of the twins. Was this another method controlled by the DoD?

However, you know about it. So they wanted me to ask you if this technique is adapted from MIG technology, or is it a stick method? They figured out it couldn't be heat based like brazing or soldering, as this would burn the forms. Also, would they use a positive or negative tip polarity? I'm not as "up" on this as my guys are, but it seemed to be an important thing for them, so I would appreciate you helping me out.

Finally, since this seems to be a protected technique, did the welders need a special security clearance like the rebar welders?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown,
> 
> I told my team about your "tack welding wood" theory
Click to expand...


The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to pretend you are confused.

The false work is tacked in, it has cletes and bolt plates where the outer concrete forms fasten.

This shows there were no continuous columns in the core.  The light shining through interupts where they would have to be.


----------



## Fizz

no concrete. steel core. your hoax has been debunked.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon agent gumjob, you can figure that one out.  Ever hear of bolts and tack welds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown,
> 
> I told my team about your "tack welding wood" theory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to pretend you are confused.
> 
> The false work is tacked in, it has cletes and bolt plates where the outer concrete forms fasten.
> 
> This shows there were no continuous columns in the core.  The light shining through interupts where they would have to be.
Click to expand...

ah, the infamous "invisicrete" that the sun can shine through


----------



## Christophera

Pretending to be a moron will please the infiltrators of the US government who are the perpetrators of mass murder by secret methods.

Those are hallways and the fact that it shows there are no continuos columns proves there were no steel core columns in the core area

The images from 9-11 showing what can only be portions of the concrete core,






are verified by Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

_Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
_


----------



## Fizz

steel core. no concrete. case closed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending to be a moron


we know you don't pretend, you ARE a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

When posters refuse to recognize violations of law of law that empower the deception the can reasonably be seen as part of the conspiracy to decieve.

Verification from 9-11 where the Towers are coming apart in front of camera is needed after considering the deprival of buillding plans indicated in the link above.

This concrete core is independently verified by numerous statement of authority.  A structural engineer certified in 12 states learned of the concrete core at ground zero in the months after 9-11.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

The concrete core base wall of WTC 1.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> When posters refuse to recognize violations of law of law that empower the deception the can reasonably be seen as part of the conspiracy to decieve.
> 
> Verification from 9-11 where the Towers are coming apart in front of camera is needed after considering the deprival of buillding plans indicated in the link above.
> 
> This concrete core is independently verified by numerous statement of authority.  A structural engineer certified in 12 states learned of the concrete core at ground zero in the months after 9-11.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> The concrete core base wall of WTC 1.



I just sent your claim above and the attached photo to August Domel with a link to this thread.

We'll see what he writes back.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



NULL POSTER mindlessly but willfully repeating his already refuted lies convinces nobody with a brain of anything.

The lying maggot's NULL post thus gets snipped.


----------



## slackjawed

When agent chri$$y is confronted with the facts that dispute his disinformation for profit operation he apparantly runs away from the discussion.
Here is a clip from a discussion board where agent chri$$y was confronted by a person who worked on the towers, his response was to not respond.
from;
Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets  American Everyman


"#
Christopher A. Brown, on December 2, 2009 at 6:32 pm Said:

BTW, paul flaherty, consider that since NIST attempted analysis with the wrong design and no plans that the &#8220;cause of death&#8221; on 3,000 death certificates is in error, Constitutional due process has not been provided. The OCT assumes it has been, but that cannot be right. See my page on Gage and how he has no accountability to the images from 9-11 that show only a concrete core.
What is misleadership and misinfo?

Christopher A. Brown
#
SanderO, on January 4, 2010 at 6:37 pm Said:

I would like to see you support the claim with evidence that there was a concrete core in the twins. I worked for Emery Roth in 1971.

Testimony from several people who worked there such as Rodriquez, Morelli or others who would have seen this ABOVE the basement level as this would not have been covered by finishes.

Photos take showing formwork or finished pours.

Details showing the rebar extending out the top of finished pours

plans showing details &#8211; structural not architectural.

These plans would not be from Emery Roth on his titleblock.

At this point there is a lot of confusing information about the structure of the core and your articles contain what appear to be errors.
#
willyloman, on January 4, 2010 at 10:33 pm Said:

SanderO;

I don&#8217;t believe the cores were concrete either. They do mention that they used a concrete wall board. Its harder than gypsom, but just used around the work areas in the core and around elevator shafts, but I am not sure about that.

The core 47 steel columns ranging in size from larger at the bottom and smaller as it got taller. The steel actually ranged in composition as well, so did the steel of the outer columns.

The framing of the core section was typical box consturction with tension and compression spanners and some areas used &#8220;I&#8221; beams for the floors.

To my understanding, that is the construction method of the core columns of the Twin towers."


----------



## slackjawed

this is from a twoofer site, and even they dispute agent chri$$y's claims.
from;
9-11 Research  Dprogram.net

"The Core Structures
The Structural System of the Twin Towers

Each tower was supported by a structural core extending from its bedrock foundation to its roof. The cores were rectangular pillars with numerous large columns and girders, measuring 87 feet by 133 feet. The core structures housed the elevators, stairs, and other services. The cores had their own flooring systems, which were structurally independent of the floor diaphragms that spanned the space between the cores and the perimeter walls. The core structures, like the perimeter wall structures, were 100 percent steel-framed.

The exact dimensions, arrangement, and number of the core columns remained somewhat mysterious until the publication of a leaked collection of detailed architectural drawings of the North Tower in 2007. Although the drawings show the dimensions and arrangement of core columns, they do not show other engineering details such as the core floor framing. It is clear from photographs, such as the one on the right, that the core columns were abundantly cross-braced."

more at :
9-11 Research  Dprogram.net

Agent chri$$y, it might be time to find a new business venture, the jig is up on this one.


----------



## Christophera

A site cannot "dispute" my information of the concrete core without information equal in its independent verification of its evidence.

Your link HAS NO evidence, let alone independent verification.


----------



## slackjawed

Here is a site that lists every flaw in the agent for profit's claims;
from;
Musings, Silliness: Christophera and His "Phenomena"

"Christophera and His "Phenomena"
0diggsdigg
If you ever happen to chance upon Chris Brown, a conspiracy theories, online who goes by the name Chris on Myspace, but has also been known as Christopera on the JREF forum and a variety of other names online, you would have seen this before.

This post has been created for two purposes, firstly, to put together links and other sources that show, or contradict what he says, and so, if you ever encounter him online, you can just link directly to this when he starts resetting the argument.

One final note before I begin. Christophera and his "concrete core" "theory" is a fringe "theory" of a fringe group, you don't hear too much of this in mainstream 9/11 CTs, but even the Loose Change Forum has banned him at one time for spouting his theory, but online he is still as verbose as other "truthers"."



Personally I think agent chri$$y needs to find a new scam, this one is bankrupt.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all this crap was debunked already.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Agents cannot support treason because there is no evidence.  Would be debunkers they might refer too are hoping the public will be decieved by their nonsense, "double speak".  Example,

*However, if you look at pictures, like the one shown here, you can see that there are sections of the building that fell faster then the building itself.*

Using this image.






Clearly, the part of the building they are referring to is not falling "then the building itself" (sic), so the comparison is not competent.  A small difference does not matter anyway.  The rates of destruction were quite close to free fall, .  .  .  which is impossible with steel core columns.  Particuarly when such columns are never visible on 9-11.

It is possible with a concrete core because concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed explosives AND what appears exactly as a concrete core should is seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents cannot support treason because there is no evidence.  Would be debunkers they might refer too are hoping the public will be decieved by their nonsense, "double speak".  Example,
> 
> *However, if you look at pictures, like the one shown here, you can see that there are sections of the building that fell faster then the building itself.*
> 
> Using this image.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the part of the building they are referring to is not falling "then the building itself" (sic), so the comparison is not competent.  A small difference does not matter anyway.  The rates of destruction were quite close to free fall, .  .  .  which is impossible with steel core columns.  Particuarly when such columns are never visible on 9-11.


dipshit, the ONLY concrete in those buildings above grade were in the FLOORS
AND in that photo you can CLEARLY see floor trusses
so shut the fuck up and seek out professional help
you are seriously delusional


----------



## Christophera

Clearly the evidence of 9-11 proves you wrong, meaning you are working to misinform, or support the FEMA deception, which puts you supporting secrete methjod of mass murder.

This is a massive concrete wall, a portion of the WTC 1 east core wall. toppling into the empty core.






In support of the infiltration of the US government and secret mehods of mass murder, you've tried to say that is a floor.

*However, you have never stated where you think it fell from its normal horizontal position to the vertical one we see after clouds of heavy concrete particulate clear from the pulverizing wall above it.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all this crap has been debunked already.

null post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly the evidence of 9-11 proves you wrong, meaning you are working to misinform, or support the FEMA deception, which puts you supporting secrete methjod of mass murder.


clearly, REAL evidence proves YOU wrong and there was NO FEMA deception
you remain a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

divot clearly is a failure as a disinfo.  It is a wall, not a floor.

This shows the concrete core of WTC 2 with the 2 hallways on the south side at 9 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> divot clearly is a failure as a disinfo.  It is a wall, not a floor.
> 
> This shows the concrete core of WTC 2 with the 2 hallways on the south side at 9 seconds.


you are a fucking moronic IDIOT 

i would have to be a disinfo in order to be a failure at it
you just dont fucking get it you are MASSIVELY WRONG
you dont know what the fuck you are talking about because nothing that you claim has any proof to back it up
you have been shown over and over and over thew truth, but you continue to lie
not even what YOU post backs your fucking moronic claims


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> divot clearly is a failure as a disinfo.  It is a wall, not a floor.
> 
> This shows the concrete core of WTC 2 with the 2 hallways on the south side at 9 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking moronic IDIOT
> 
> i would have to be a disinfo in order to be a failure at it
> you just dont fucking get it you are MASSIVELY WRONG
> you dont know what the fuck you are talking about because nothing that you claim has any proof to back it up
> you have been shown over and over and over thew truth, but you continue to lie
> *not even what YOU post backs your fucking moronic claims*
Click to expand...


Yet he will continue to post it.

Again, and again, and again.

Wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Christophera

When there is a refusal to reasonably use evidence there is justification in labeling posters as *agents*.  When a group of them get together and do it there is justification to consider their action as within a *psyops*, or a false social group working to decieve and mislead.

When they cannot evidence their assertions reasonably and their assertion intends to move the pubic away from the realization that there are no plans available for 2 of the tallest towers in the world and 3,000 people dies in them, it is justified to state the agents support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is a wall[/url], not a floor.
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



its not a wall. there was no concrete wall. the core was steel.

take a look, jackass.


----------



## Christophera

fuzz SPAM is abundant.

_http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html_

Why didn't you post an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA says existed?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuzz SPAM is abundant.
> 
> _http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html
> 
> SPAM12
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html
> 
> SPAM6
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html
> 
> 
> FIZZ SPAM
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html
> 
> 
> BERKLEY ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html
> 
> 
> TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html
> 
> 
> SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html
> 
> SPAMLIES
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html
> 
> ARTICLE BY ARTICLE
> 
> NYTimes.com
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html_
> 
> Why didn't you post an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA says existed?



you are delusional. there is nothing "unknown" about the images. they are of the world trade center towers. calling it spam is further proof of of how insane you are. then you ask for images of the core on 9.11 constantly despite already being shown them hundreds of times. so once again, here is the steel core on 9/11....
(of course, you will call it spam or some other stupid shit!!) 


























find any pictures that show any fucking concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Yes.  This is the most obvious.






A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yes.  This is the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



your claim that is concrete has already been debunked by showing the other side of the structure. (thats why you only show a silhouette in smoke)

there is no concrete in your picture at all.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  This is the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your claim that is concrete has already been debunked by showing the other side of the structure. (thats why you only show a silhouette in smoke)
> 
> there is no concrete in your picture at all.
Click to expand...

its clear that dipshits cant understand that there are more things than just concrete that can block light
gypsum wall planking can as well as elevators and conduits
all of which would be in the core of the WTC


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Yes.  This is the most obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.
> 
> August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​



Which plans did he use at while at ground zero? The ones with the concrete core or the ones with the steel core?


----------



## Christophera

The real plans.  The man is a hard core structural engineer of huge credibility.

_

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. November 2001

Groundbreaking for construction of the World Trade Center took place on August 5, 1966 Tower One, standing 1368 feet high, was completed in 1970, and Tower Two, at 1362 feet high, was completed in 1972. The structural design for the World Trade Center Towers was done by Skilling, Helle, Christiansen and Robertson. It was designed as a tube building that included a perimeter moment-resisting frame consisting of steel columns spaced on 39-inch centers. The load carrying system was designed so that the steel facade would resist lateral and gravity forces and the interior concrete core would carry only gravity loads.

Dr. Domel received a Ph.D. from the University of Illinois at Chicago in 1988 and a Law Degree from Loyola University in 1992. He is a licensed Structural Engineer and Attorney at Law in the .State of Illinois and a Professional Engineer in twelve states, including the State of New York. Dr. Domel is authorized by the Department of Labor (OSHA) as a 10 and 30 hour construction safety trainer._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The real plans.  The man is a hard core structural engineer of huge credibility.


if he had these so called "real plans" why dont you email him and ask him for a copy?

i know why, cause you are a fucking MORON


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The real plans.


proof please.

more delusional bullshit.


----------



## Christophera

But you already have a source for the official plans, .  .  . right?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> But you already have a source for the official plans, .  .  . right?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html


i'm not the one asking for them, dipshit, thats YOU


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you already have a source for the official plans, .  .  . right?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not the one asking for them, dipshit, thats YOU
Click to expand...


Right, but agents have said that official plans exist and I know that the ex mayor took them.

Now if you had real [plans or could get them you certainly would because then you would have evidence .  .  . and now you have none.

I don't think August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. has the plans.  I think he examined them and made his statement.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


all this crap was debunked already.


----------



## Christophera

So it turns out that agents can post neither a link to official plans or a photo from 9-11 of what FEMA presents as the core.






Since they are are agents of the infiltrators of the US government and protecting the perpetrators of mass murder, this is understandable.

And being agents, opposing truth, they can only use their numbers to form a false social group and post text in an effort to make day into night and white into black.

The concrete core is easy to document, and from independently verifiable sources.  Here is the massive concrete core base wall of WTC 1 at ground zero.






Then, the buildings engineer of record identifies a concrete core in an article published globally 2 days after 9-11.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all this crap has already been debunked repeatedly.

null post.


----------



## Christophera

Ha!  The null poster has never posted an image of this core structure taken on 9-11.






Duh, I wonder why.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Ha!  The null poster has never posted an image of this core structure taken on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh, I wonder why.



fucking liar.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-426.html#post2375559


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


its been done ad naseum, but you are too fucking delusional to admit it


----------



## Christophera

Hah!  Another text assertion .  .  . to match the other text assertions.

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

Here is independently verified evidence.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.

On 9-11 we see NO STEEL CORE COLUMNS in the core area, but we do see what can only be rebar.






Agents with only text try to say the above image is structureal steel, but they pretend no one has seen the image taken seconds before showing steel structure which demonstrates the size and shows that the above image depicts vertical elements far too small for structureal steel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit and lies removed>


seek out professional help, a moron of your magnitude could become a danger to society


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all this crap was debunked already.

here's a picture of the steel core.


----------



## Christophera

Of course the agent posts an image of the top floor at construction, not close enough to see into the core.

And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.






Meanwhile the agent tries to assert this is drywall fastned to steel core columns.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



same old already debunked crap....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you realize that yet again YOU have posted a picture proving yourself wrong??? There was no concrete core.
> 
> By the way, look at all the diagonal bracing you claim didn't exist.
> 
> And your translator is STILL broken.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies removed>
> 
> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>


yeah, YOU never have said what those number you added mean
but given your track record, you would have it all wrong
dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.



Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.

#1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.

#2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.

#3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.

I win.

For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
Click to expand...

actually, you got the last 2 wrong


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, you got the last 2 wrong
Click to expand...


Don't see how, they sure the hell aren't concrete, invisible or not.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you got the last 2 wrong
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't see how, they sure the hell aren't concrete, invisible or not.
Click to expand...

no,  they arent concrete, or concrete forms, nor rebar cages

but, they are vertical supports for the cranes(#2) and horizontal stablizers for the former (#3)
not sure exactly what dipshit calls them, or what the "official" name is


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you got the last 2 wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see how, they sure the hell aren't concrete, invisible or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no,  they arent concrete, or concrete forms, nor rebar cages
> 
> but, they are vertical supports for the cranes(#2) and horizontal stablizers for the former (#3)
> not sure exactly what dipshit calls them, or what the "official" name is
Click to expand...


Damn, you're right. On #3, I keep looking at the vertical, and forgetting about the horizontal plane.

Of course, Chi$$y will be along soon to tell us we are wrong, and that it is all concrete.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
Click to expand...


Wrong on all three.  There are no steel core columns shown.  The elevator guide rail support steel, the only steel inside the core are seen in these closer photos.

#1 Is an interior box column which is NOT located in the core area.  That is obvious.  

#2 Is a crane tower which was part of a tool used to build the towers.  It can be seen much closer in the photo of elevator guide rail support linked above.  It could be placed in various sockets of the crane platform seen in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports. 

#3 Are the diagonals which are part of the crane platform also shown in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.

You have demonstrated you are clueless regarding the core structure of the Twin Towers.

Now post an image of the core columns you attempt to support.






From 9-11 in the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong on all three.  There are no steel core columns shown.  The elevator guide rail support steel, the only steel inside the core are seen in these closer photos.
> 
> #1 Is an interior box column which is NOT located in the core area.  That is obvious.
> .


you're such a fucking moron
#1 most certainly IS a core column


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> ***** zero information removed ******
Click to expand...


I removed your zero information, as we all know that the picture you posted is the steel core, and does not fit your fantasy idea that it was outside the core until it because "elevator guide rail support steel" inside the core when you needed to change your theory to fit.

You are a *ZERO POINT POSTER*.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> elevator guide rail supports.



there is no such thing in that picture.


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence are the only kind we have.  This image shows that the crane towers and crane platform are separate from the Towers steel structure.






The crane towers in the above image are in different places than the towers in the numbered helicopter image.






The diagonal bracing seen IS NOT a part of the tower.  It is part of the tool used to build it.

The steel in the core IS NOT core column, it is elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak a joining method to join sections of "core columns".  The fact the core is empty in all 9-11 images proves that whatever steel was inside the core had no structural strength.

The agents here support secret methods of mass murder of innocent people.  Done deal.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all that crap has already been debunked. no such thing as "elevator guide rail support steel" in the towers.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:
			
		

> *The diagonal bracing seen IS NOT a part of the tower.  It is part of the tool used to build it.*
> 
> .



Wrong ..

Here is that same diagonal bracing shown as part of the steel core structure after the cranes have left the area and ascended almost to the top of the building.







It's also in the photo you posted and annotated incorrectly.






You really are losing your tools ..

Stann


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, this image shows exactly what it should of the crane platform with the tower construction at about the 5th floor.






The crane platform could be extended to 5 floors over the top floor.

If you are correct show that structure in the core area on 9-11, because it is very strong and WILL be seen if it is there.  

You've failed in the last 6 years of stalking concrete fact to do this.

PANEL 5 is annotated correctly and review of helicopter photos showing the crane towers and platform will confirm this.

Your failure to produce an image of those diagonals in 9-11 images will confirm .  .  . you are here supporting secret methods of mass murder of innocent people and the demise of the US Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong, this image shows exactly what it should of the crane platform with the tower construction at about the 5th floor.
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>


you have been wrong about every photo you have posted, why should anyone believe you on this?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, this image shows exactly what it should of the crane platform with the tower construction at about the 5th floor.
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional bullshit removed>
> 
> 
> 
> you have been wrong about every photo you have posted, why should anyone believe you on this?
Click to expand...


Because this time, he really, REALLY remembers it from the long lost documentary.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong, this image shows exactly what it should of the crane platform with the tower construction at about the 5th floor.



thats just fucking stupid. there is no fucking crane platform in that pic. where are you getting the info that tower construction was at the 5th floor? once again, you blatantly make shit up. you are full of shit.

heres the diagonal bracing in the finished building. no concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

You've posted no evidence, perhaps you are pretending you have.  The butt plates are convienent for adjusting the elevator guide rail support steel to perfect plumb, but absolutely too weak for core column section connections.






Besides, the buildings engineer of record identifies a concrete core in a globally published magazine 2 days after 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You've posted no evidence, perhaps you are pretending you have.  The butt plates are convienent for adjusting the elevator guide rail support steel to perfect plumb, but absolutely too weak for core column section connections.
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional, repetitious bullshit removed>.


there were NO BUTT PLATES dipshit
they are clearly side lugs


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed.==



no such thing as elevator guide rail support steel.

null post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Brown, nice job collecting the red badges. Did you learn how to do it in another of your long lost documentaries??


----------



## Christophera

If what agents say is true they will post an image from 9-11 of the core that FEMA said existed.






If agents do not post such an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area, they support that the methods of mass murder used to kill thousands of innocent people remain secret.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If what agents say is true they will post an image from 9-11 of the core that FEMA said existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If agents do not post such an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area, they support that the methods of mass murder used to kill thousands of innocent people remain secret.



you really are a fucking moron. in the past 24 hours there's probably been a dozen pictures posted of the steel core.

If somebody thinks they're a hedgehog, presumably you just give 'em a mirror and a few pictures of hedgehogs and tell them to sort it out for themselves. this of course would not work in your case.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If what agents say is true they will post an image from 9-11 of the core that FEMA said existed.
> 
> 
> 
> <bullshit removed>


dipshit, there are NO agents here
and you have had them posted to you MANY times, you just refuse to admit it


----------



## Christophera

Actually you've failed and LIED about every and any image that you might use (if it existed) to prove this structure existed.






If this is not true, then post an image from 9-11 showing the core area with that structure and the diagonal braces you assert existed.

If you do not, then you agents are attempting to protect the secret methods of mass murder and assure the destruction of the US Constitution.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Actually you've failed and LIED about every and any image that you might use (if it existed) to prove this structure existed.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not true, then post an image from 9-11 showing the core area with that structure and the diagonal braces you assert existed.
> 
> If you do not, then you agents are attempting to protect the secret methods of mass murder and assure the destruction of the US Constitution.


dipshit, its been done
you remain a fucking moronic idiot
seek out professional help for your delusional state before you become a danger to others


----------



## Christophera

Usupported claims.

Obviously in support of secret methods of mass murder.

The Twin Towers had a rectangular, tubular concrete core.

Bri checked with August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.






My style is a direct reaction to agents and their nonsense.  I don't think that any other "style" or reaction to their support for secret methods of mass murder will be as effective.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



NULL POSTER's null posts get snipped.

But again, Kudos to _*CriscoFEARa*_, the lying scumbag, whose utter lack of credibility has now been memorialized by an unprecedented *FOURTH RED MEDAL OF SHAME!*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Usupported claims.
> 
> Obviously in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a rectangular, tubular concrete core.
> 
> Bri checked with August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My style is a direct reaction to agents and their nonsense.  I don't think that any other "style" or reaction to their support for secret methods of mass murder will be as effective.



HAHAHAHAhahahahaa!!!!!! you fucking moron!!!

the >> symbols in emails get added to the original message, not the response!!!!!
you fucking moron. you just proved your "evidence"is fake!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usupported claims.
> 
> Obviously in support of secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a rectangular, tubular concrete core.
> 
> Bri checked with August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My style is a direct reaction to agents and their nonsense.  I don't think that any other "style" or reaction to their support for secret methods of mass murder will be as effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAhahahahaa!!!!!! you fucking moron!!!
> 
> the >> symbols in emails get added to the original message, not the response!!!!!
> you fucking moron. you just proved your "evidence"is fake!!!
Click to expand...

and it can be edited
that is a load of BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

That is a screenshot of the forum where it is posted.  Email the person who made the contact and complain.

You have no evidence.  The concrete core has immense evidence.  Here is about a 600 foot piece of it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I have no evidence of a concrete core


there, fixed it to be 100% accurate


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> delusional bullshit removed


you've already been shown that the structure in your picture is made out of steel. i'll add it to the list of your delusional crap thats already been debunked.


----------



## Dante

The delusional battle with the nitwits?

no wonder these threads go on forever.


----------



## Fizz

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked


----------



## Christophera

All that crap and not one image from 9-11 of the core FEMA says existed.







While globally published authority states there was a concrete core.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992​


----------



## Fizz

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*


----------



## Christophera

fiz debunked.

You try to say the same page that attempts to show the spire as inside the core also shows core columns in the core and the FEMA core of the diagram.

The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research

The site completely avoids addressing the object left of the spire.






Which is an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall.  The norht core wall has already fallen allowing a view into the empty core area.


----------



## Christophera

fiz debunked.

You try to say the same page that attempts to show the spire as inside the core also shows core columns in the core and the FEMA core of the diagram.

The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research

The site completely avoids addressing the object left of the spire.






Left of the spire is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north core wall has already fallen revealing the empty core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fiz debunked.
> 
> You try to say the same page that attempts to show the spire as inside the core also shows core columns in the core and the FEMA core of the diagram.
> 
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
> 
> The site completely avoids addressing the object left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left of the spire is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north core wall has already fallen revealing the empty core area.



you falsely claim there are no pics of the steel core columns on 9/11 and the picture above is of columns that existed outside the core (there were no columns outside the core other than the perimeter wall). they are core columns just like the ones that exist in the basic FEMA drawing. 

there is no concrete in picture.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fiz debunked.
> 
> You try to say the same page that attempts to show the spire as inside the core also shows core columns in the core and the FEMA core of the diagram.
> 
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
> 
> The site completely avoids addressing the object left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left of the spire is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north core wall has already fallen revealing the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you falsely claim there are no pics of the steel core columns on 9/11 and the picture above is of columns that existed outside the core (there were no columns outside the core other than the perimeter wall). they are core columns just like the ones that exist in the basic FEMA drawing.
> 
> there is no concrete in picture.
Click to expand...


Another text assertion, an erroneous one attempting to misinterpret the image from 9-11.

The image shows a single column with a structure too massive to be a "core column" to the left of it.  The spire is flexing, it is steel.  To the left is concrete, it does not visibly flex.  It lacks any resemblence to steel.

You lack any reference from independent authority describing steel core columns.  The concrete core has consistent evidence and reference from independent sources.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

you are so delusion that i havent the slightest clue what yo uare talking about. in that picture i see steel core columns, smoke and debris....

and the verizon building.

what exactly are you claiming is concrete?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Another text assertion, an erroneous one attempting to misinterpret the image from 9-11.
> 
> The image shows a single column with a structure too massive to be a "core column" to the left of it.  The spire is flexing, it is steel.  To the left is concrete, it does not visibly flex.  It lacks any resemblence to steel.
> 
> You lack any reference from independent authority describing steel core columns.  The concrete core has consistent evidence and reference from independent sources.
> 
> _<debunked delusional bullshit removed>._


you cant debunk truth and common sense with bullshit, moron


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> you are so delusion that i havent the slightest clue what yo uare talking about. in that picture i see steel core columns, smoke and debris....
> 
> and the verizon building.
> 
> what exactly are you claiming is concrete?


i think dipshit is calling the dust cloud his concrete core


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> fiz debunked.
> 
> You try to say the same page that attempts to show the spire as inside the core also shows core columns in the core and the FEMA core of the diagram.
> 
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
> The Spires Demystified, 1 - Evidence based research
> 
> The site completely avoids addressing the object left of the spire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left of the spire is the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.  The north core wall has already fallen revealing the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you falsely claim there are no pics of the steel core columns on 9/11 and the picture above is of columns that existed outside the core (there were no columns outside the core other than the perimeter wall). they are core columns just like the ones that exist in the basic FEMA drawing.
> 
> there is no concrete in picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another text assertion, an erroneous one attempting to misinterpret the image from 9-11.
> 
> The image shows a single column with a structure too massive to be a "core column" to the left of it.  The spire is flexing, it is steel.  To the left is concrete, it does not visibly flex.  It lacks any resemblence to steel.
> 
> You lack any reference from independent authority describing steel core columns.  The concrete core has consistent evidence and reference from independent sources.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
Click to expand...


Pretending you are a moron again?  Pretending you can't read after your spam pushes the evidence to the second to the last page?

You really need to think of the human cost in lives that you are supporting by supporting the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



i bet not one person in any of your pictures believes your concrete core hoax. you are a complete jerkoff for posting pictures of grieving families.


----------



## Christophera

This is the hoax,






and the fact you haven't posted an image of it on 9-11 when the Towers were coming apart in front of cameras is because it did not exist.

The buildings engineer of record identifies a concrete core.






_    &#8220;Beyond the reaction that any citizen has&#8212;the sadness that we all feel&#8212;you have to understand, I worked long hours, seven days a week on this project back when I was young and energetic,&#8221; says the 73-year-old, his voice breaking with emotion. &#8220;It was just terrible to watch, painful and horrible.&#8221;  
    Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners. 
    &#8220;If they had fallen down immediately, the death counts would have been unimaginable,&#8221; he says. &#8220;The World Trade Center has performed admirably, and everyone involved in the project should be proud.&#8221;_

The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 also identifies a concrete core.

The only core seen on 9-11 can only be identified as a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I am a hoax.


fixed for accuracy


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

*2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*

*3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked*

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*


----------



## Christophera

You garbage links is what is debunked, on the last page.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2385451-post6447.html

You support the FEMA deception and those pages are a joke.  Not one image existes there or anywhere from 9-11 of the core structure FEMA says existed.






But there are lots of images of the concrete core from 9-11.  The east concrete wall of WTC 1 core toppling into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> *2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*
> 
> *3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked*
> 
> *4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*
Click to expand...

its astounding he can repeat the very same debunked bullshit over and over as if it hasnt been debunked already

the sign of someone truly delusional


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> *2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*
> 
> *3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked*
> 
> *4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its astounding he can repeat the very same debunked bullshit over and over as if it hasnt been debunked already
> 
> the sign of someone truly delusional
Click to expand...


i know. every time you prove him wrong instead of admitting it or talking about it he simply changes to one of the other already debunked topics. how many times has he made the claim that the steel core was "elevator guide rail support steel"? yet every time you ask for documentation he changes the subject because he has absolutely nothing to back that claim up. its the same with all the other crap he simply made up.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the agent has never shown that it knows what the structureal elements shown actually are.  Name the m as they are numbered here if this is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just saw your little contest. Here are the answers to your little quiz.
> 
> #1) Steel core column at the corner of the core.
> 
> #2) Steel core columns being used to support the cranes during construction of yet more steel core columns.
> 
> #3) Diagonally cross-braced steel core columns.
> 
> I win.
> 
> For my prize, I request you give up your repeatedly debunked bullshit theory, and also that you get current on your child support & court filing fees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong on all three.  There are no steel core columns shown.  The elevator guide rail support steel, the only steel inside the core are seen in these closer photos.
> 
> #1 Is an interior box column which is NOT located in the core area.  That is obvious.
> 
> #2 Is a crane tower which was part of a tool used to build the towers.  It can be seen much closer in the photo of elevator guide rail support linked above.  It could be placed in various sockets of the crane platform seen in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> #3 Are the diagonals which are part of the crane platform also shown in the linked image of elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> You have demonstrated you are clueless regarding the core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> Now post an image of the core columns you attempt to support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 9-11 in the core area.
Click to expand...


Holy shit Chris are you stupid or what?!

Look at #3. in the photo above. Look at where the elevation of the crane platform is. The core columns arem't even erected up to that point yet as the crane platform is CLEARLY above them. Now look at your next photo:





See panel 5? The one where you label the diagonal as "Crane Platform Diagonal"? Notice what that diagonal is attached to. THE CORE COLUMNS!!!!!

In your photo in which you annotate the pieces with the yellow numbers 1, 2, and 3, you call "3" as the crane platform steel. What are the diagonals attached to in that photo? As pointed out, the damn core columns aren't erected at that height you stupid fuck! 

You MAJORLY screwed up again with your photo analysis. 

What a moron!!!


----------



## Gamolon

NOT diagonal crane platform steel, but core columns bracing. Another photo debunking Chris' bullshit:





CLEARLY attached to the sides of the core columns.


----------



## Gamolon

The crane diagonals labeled in Chris' photo below:





Are not the same crane diagonals in this photo:





Chris, you have been found to be making shit up and trying to make people believe you know what you are talking about when it comes to construction.

It has been pointed out by many, the mistakes you continue to make on a daily basis in your photo analysis can only mean your construction knowledge is next to nothing. You have none.


----------



## Gamolon

More on the actual crane diagonal steel:


----------



## Fizz

he's a moron.

here it is inside the lobby.


----------



## Fizz

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> he's a moron.
> 
> here it is inside the lobby.



Yup. I can see the diagonals attached to the column faces. Clearly not crane support steel.


----------



## Christophera

Gee, agents only have TEXT saying debunked.  They cannot post an image of this core from 9-11,






because it DID NOT EXIST.

The core Robertson described to Newsweek is obvious in this image.  A hollow concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gee, agents only have TEXT saying debunked.  They cannot post an image of this core from 9-11,


hey dipshit, there are NO AGENTS here
and the images have been posted so many times it is a waste of time and bandwidth to post them again
you just keep proving what a fucking moronic idiot you are over and over by claiming it hasnt been done
the WTC had STEEL core
and no concrete above grade other than the 4" thick floors


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gee, agents only have TEXT saying debunked.


gee, all you have is text, jackass. text saying that your pictures of the steel core are concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, agents only have TEXT saying debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> gee, all you have is text, jackass. text saying that your pictures of the steel core are concrete.
Click to expand...

the dipshit clearly doesn't understand that on a message board, TEXT rules


----------



## Christophera

That is what the infiltrators, perpetrators of mass murder would want the public to think because they/you *have no images that constitute independently verified evidence*.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrators, perpetrators of mass murder would want the public to think because they/you *have no images that constitute independently verified evidence*.


no, dipshit, you have NO evidence to support what you claim, in fact, the images you post prove the opposite


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is what the infiltrators, perpetrators of mass murder would want the public to think because they/you *have no images that constitute independently verified evidence*.




1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked


----------



## gr0upthink

nice job handling these debunker troll scumbags...


----------



## Fizz

gr0upthink said:


> nice job handling these debunker troll scumbags...


you gotta be fucking joking, right? you think there was a concrete core?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gee, agents only have TEXT saying debunked.  They cannot post an image of this core from 9-11,



You're absolutely right. There are no images of steel core columns sticking out 50 feet from the top of the tower, with a single floor free-floating 20 feet above the roof.

Funny how they forgot to show the radio & television antenna that was mounted to the roof. Is that because it would have poked a huge hole in the anti-gravity floor you keep posting???

Now why don't you run along, and pay your past due child support. And maybe you could get around to those court filing fees while you're at it.

*All hail the speed of the server!!!!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

gr0upthink said:


> nice job handling these debunker troll scumbags...



Go away Chri$$y, you bother me.


----------



## gr0upthink

Fizz said:


> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice job handling these debunker troll scumbags...
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta be fucking joking, right? you think there was a concrete core?
Click to expand...


the core was not concrete...


----------



## Fizz

gr0upthink said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice job handling these debunker troll scumbags...
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta be fucking joking, right? you think there was a concrete core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the core was not concrete...
Click to expand...


ok.... phew..... thought i heard twilight zone music there for a second.


----------



## DiveCon

gr0upthink said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr0upthink said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice job handling these debunker troll scumbags...
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta be fucking joking, right? you think there was a concrete core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the core was not concrete...
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
no shit, dipshit
but you just praised an asshole that keeps claiming there was one


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's a moron.
> 
> here it is inside the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I can see the diagonals attached to the column faces. Clearly not crane support steel.
Click to expand...


How did the elevator doors you claim existed opeing onto floors open through those?

Such connections require gusset plaets, particuarly lower in a tower.  Where are they?

You've totally failed to show that structure on 9-11, and it completely differs from the one FEMA says existed.  Why?

The explanation is that the diagonals were part of the crane platform and can be seen in many helicopter photos, but never on 9-11.

The explanation is that FEMA misrepresents construction photos and says that elevator guide rail support steel is "core columns"






the Twin towers had no elevator entry from the floors except WTC 2 at the lobby level.  All elevator entry and exit was done inside the core accessed through the hallways crossing the core.

The 2 hallways on the south (narrow end) of the WTC 2 concrete core are visible at 9 seconds as 2 dark slots.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> The crane diagonals labeled in Chris' photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are not the same crane diagonals in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you have been found to be making shit up and trying to make people believe you know what you are talking about when it comes to construction.
> 
> It has been pointed out by many, the mistakes you continue to make on a daily basis in your photo analysis can only mean your construction knowledge is next to nothing. You have none.



the crane platform was a versitile tool.  When it was extended up to 5 floors over the top, the sawtooth configuration was near the top.  The platform was reset sometimes for very heavy lifting with the base section that had opposing diagonals, they were heavier.

The heaviest loads were the perimeter wall panels.  At lower levels 2 cranes working in tandem were used.

Fo this reason the steel could only go 7 floors over the cured concrete of the core.  WTC 2 was different because it had 3 walls crossing the narrow axis of the core, one in the middle.  It can be seen with perhaps 10 floors over the completed concrete core.

Recall, IF there were steel core columns, this image shows they were not continuous because the light shining through would not be possible if continuous "core columns" existed.






A globally published encyclopedia identifies a concrete core.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crane diagonals labeled in Chris' photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are not the same crane diagonals in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you have been found to be making shit up and trying to make people believe you know what you are talking about when it comes to construction.
> 
> It has been pointed out by many, the mistakes you continue to make on a daily basis in your photo analysis can only mean your construction knowledge is next to nothing. You have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <delusional repetitive bullshit removed>
Click to expand...

 damn, can you be any more fucking retarded?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crane diagonals labeled in Chris' photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are not the same crane diagonals in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, you have been found to be making shit up and trying to make people believe you know what you are talking about when it comes to construction.
> 
> It has been pointed out by many, the mistakes you continue to make on a daily basis in your photo analysis can only mean your construction knowledge is next to nothing. You have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the crane platform was a versitile tool.  When it was extended up to 5 floors over the top, the sawtooth configuration was near the top.  The platform was reset sometimes for very heavy lifting with the base section that had opposing diagonals, they were heavier.
> 
> The heaviest loads were the perimeter wall panels.  At lower levels 2 cranes working in tandem were used.
> 
> Fo this reason the steel could only go 7 floors over the cured concrete of the core.  WTC 2 was different because it had 3 walls crossing the narrow axis of the core, one in the middle.  It can be seen with perhaps 10 floors over the completed concrete core.
> 
> Recall, IF there were steel core columns, this image shows they were not continuous because the light shining through would not be possible if continuous "core columns" existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A globally published encyclopedia identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992
Click to expand...


You still fucked up. The diagonals you call out here (I circled in red) are NOT for the crane platform as they are attached to the core columns.





The diagonal steel circled here IS part of the crane structure.





You are TOTALLY wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> the Twin towers had no elevator entry from the floors except WTC 2 at the lobby level.  All elevator entry and exit was done inside the core accessed through the hallways crossing the core



And this is the BIGGEST fucking load of horseshit that you hold on to yet.

Chris, this can be EASILY debunked, yet you refuse to do simple research and ask questions because you know it will be the end of your concrete core bullshit.

If you really are a truth seeker, you would find people that actually worked there in the towers and ask them if there was access to the express elevators from outside the core in WTC1.

I have. I work with someone how worked in WTC1. He says your full of shit. I've found other people who worked in the towers and they also say that both towers had access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level. IN BOTH TOWERS.

Guess what? I've been in contact with William Rodriguez and HE says your full of shit.

Your failure and unwillingness to ask the real people who worked there is a testament to just how much of an incompetent liar you really are. You choose to hide behind photos of which YOU are the only person claiming that they show what they show.

Have you sent your photos to Domel to ask him if he agrees with you about what they show? No? Didn't think so.

BTW, have you talked to your buddy Harold Hill lately? Maybe you should. Maybe you should discuss what you posted about him in a public forum. Saying that he signed a form stating that he agrees with you about there being a concrete core and posting his engineering number on his declaration he signed and using it as your supporting evidence.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's a moron.
> 
> here it is inside the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I can see the diagonals attached to the column faces. Clearly not crane support steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the elevator doors you claim existed opeing onto floors open through those?
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass. Notice that those diagonals are ABOVE the mezzanine floor. The lobby BELOW the mezzanine floor does not have them there.


----------



## Christophera

Correct, because they are not a part of the core.  They are a part of the same fixture used in PANEL 5 showing the crane platform.






Agent stan is borrowing agent gumjobs identity.  They work together.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Correct, because they are not a part of the core.  They are a part of the same fixture used in PANEL 5 showing the crane platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent stan is borrowing agent gumjobs identity.  They work together.



No shit they are the same fixture. Those weren't AT the lobby level because the express elevators emptied out in to the lobby outside the core. 

I just pointed out that you fucked up big time once again. You thought this diagonal circled in red...:





Was the same as this diagonal circled in red...:





I PROVED you thought this in the other thread and then you knew you got caught and tried to lie your way out of it.

What a complete moron.


----------



## Fizz

he's a moron.


----------



## Christophera

The offset of the WTC 1 central hallway through the core was reversed at skylobbies, which accounts for the differences in appearance of light coming through the tower perhaps.  The other aspect is that over the 73rd floor there was a hallway going in each direction.






All of the dark areas of the core in the silhouette are concrete.

*The fact that the image shows that supposed steel core columns could not be continous because the light passing through OVER what is dark is not possible with continuous columns, but is possible with a concrete core*

The light coming through below the 73rd is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core wall because the view of the tower is not perpendicular with the west face.  The inner concrete form was a breakdown steel form leaving a very smooth surface in the vibrated casting.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The offset of the WTC 1 central hallway through the core was reversed at skylobbies, which accounts for the differences in appearance of light coming through the tower perhaps.  The other aspect is that over the 73rd floor there was a hallway going in each direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the dark areas of the core in the silhouette are concrete.
> 
> *The fact that the image shows that supposed steel core columns could not be continous because the light passing through OVER what is dark is not possible with continuous columns, but is possible with a concrete core*
> 
> The light coming through below the 73rd is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core wall because the view of the tower is not perpendicular with the west face.  The inner concrete form was a breakdown steel form leaving a very smooth surface in the vibrated casting.



How wide were those hallways going east to west Chris. the one's the sunlight is passing through? According to this drawing you did, they look to be about 16' wide? Is that correct?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Chris, you've been caught lying yet AGAIN because someone has found a fuck up in your theory. This is a CONSTANT method that you keep using.
> 
> Here is the link to the Break for News forum in which I pulled your quote. It's the post dated Wed. November 28, 2007 at 1:54 am. The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo
> 
> I used YOUR OWN drawing and modified it to show the location of the interior box columns as I understood it from your description. This drawing was of the LOBBY LEVEL. Please notice that the interior box columns are OUTSIDE THE CORE and not encased as you later changed your story to say. I asked you to verify if my drawing was correct. here is that drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your reply about that drawing above:
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the correct location of the interior box columns. There were 24 on 20 foot c to c except for the 2 on each face that were the moment frames.
> 
> Eight columns on the long axis faces, 4 on the ends not counting the corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dipshit. Not only did you say that columns along the long axis walls of your fake core were spaced at 20', but the columns along the short axis were ALSO spaced at 20'. That makes this photo that I annotated correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what Chris?
Click to expand...


Wrong.

Pretending you are a moron that cannot understand that the specific dimension provided is parallel to the long axis won't work agent.

Why haven't you provided and image from 9-11 of the FEMA core yet?






Considering in 6 years that image has not been forthcoming, the fact that my work from memory is imperfect, your performance is treason, mine is simply normal and lawful.

This image shows stains on the interior box column left of the 12 foot thick concrete core base wall of WTC 1, north side.






The interior box columns were encased in concrete near the base.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The offset of the WTC 1 central hallway through the core was reversed at skylobbies, which accounts for the differences in appearance of light coming through the tower perhaps.  The other aspect is that over the 73rd floor there was a hallway going in each direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the dark areas of the core in the silhouette are concrete.
> 
> *The fact that the image shows that supposed steel core columns could not be continous because the light passing through OVER what is dark is not possible with continuous columns, but is possible with a concrete core*
> 
> The light coming through below the 73rd is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core wall because the view of the tower is not perpendicular with the west face.  The inner concrete form was a breakdown steel form leaving a very smooth surface in the vibrated casting.



How wide were those hallways Chris? How wide were hallways at the skylobby levels?


----------



## Gamolon

Just to help you out wioth the hallway question Chris, here is a photo of the 44th floor skylobby. Notice the "44" on the elevator entrance on the right.





1. Let's see how much you know. Which elevator doors are those on the right?

2. Where do those hallways go on the left?


----------



## Christophera

Your efforts to change the subject are noted.

The fact in 6 years you've never posted an image of the core FEMA says existed, no one has, shows you support secret methods of mass murder.






Your photoshopping shows you are an agent of treason involved in a psyops with breakfornews.com.  You are cointelpro.  Admissions from government official supporting your activities make your operation obvious.

Cass Sunstein&#8217;s Conspiracy Theory: Introduction

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your efforts to change the subject are noted.
> 
> The fact in 6 years you've never posted an image of the core FEMA says existed, no one has, shows you support secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your photoshopping shows you are an agent of treason involved in a psyops with breakfornews.com.  You are cointelpro.  Admissions from government official supporting your activities make your operation obvious.
> 
> Cass Sunsteins Conspiracy Theory: Introduction
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html



Answer the questions Chris. I've got you backed into a corner now. I just figured something out that will PROVE you are full of shit once and for all.

So how wide were the hallways? How wide were the skylobby hallways. I posted a picture of one just in case.


----------



## Christophera

You have no substance.  No such thing can happen in opposition to your treason.  To prove that you will unable to tell me how the supposed gypsum attached to the supposed steel core columns the infiltration of the US government destroying the Constitution requires, *survived, uniformly, with no structural steel protruding,* the crashing impact of hundreds of thousand of *tons of structural steel from above?*






Your post is evidence of your evasion and inadequacy.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2393962-post6498.html

BTW, can you recognize a violation of NY state laws?

mayor takes WTC documents with 6,000 photo files.​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have no substance.  No such thing can happen in opposition to your treason.  To prove that you will unable to tell me how the supposed gypsum attached to the supposed steel core columns the infiltration of the US government destroying the Constitution requires, *survived, uniformly, with no structural steel protruding,* the crashing impact of hundreds of thousand of *tons of structural steel from above?*
> 
> 
> <Paranoid delusional bullshit removed>


hey dipshit
there were none protruding on that building just by circumstance, but the other one had lots of it protruding
stuff happens, dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You have no substance.  No such thing can happen in opposition to your treason.  To prove that you will unable to tell me how the supposed gypsum attached to the supposed steel core columns the infiltration of the US government destroying the Constitution requires, *survived, uniformly, with no structural steel protruding,* the crashing impact of hundreds of thousand of *tons of structural steel from above?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is evidence of your evasion and inadequacy.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2393962-post6498.html
> 
> BTW, can you recognize a violation of NY state laws?
> 
> mayor takes WTC documents with 6,000 photo files.​



How wide were the hallways Chris?


----------



## Christophera

You are conducting obvious evasion agent.

It is not reasonable to suggest that hallway width is somehow more intrinsic than evidence direct from the scene of the crime.

This is concrete.  






You support secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are conducting obvious evasion agent.
> 
> It is not reasonable to suggest that hallway width is somehow more intrinsic than evidence direct from the scene of the crime.
> 
> This is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder.


you are a fucking moron
no evidence of concrete in your photo
never has never will be


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no substance.  No such thing can happen in opposition to your treason.  To prove that you will unable to tell me how the supposed gypsum attached to the supposed steel core columns the infiltration of the US government destroying the Constitution requires, *survived, uniformly, with no structural steel protruding,* the crashing impact of hundreds of thousand of *tons of structural steel from above?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is evidence of your evasion and inadequacy.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2393962-post6498.html
> 
> BTW, can you recognize a violation of NY state laws?
> 
> mayor takes WTC documents with 6,000 photo files.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wide were the hallways Chris?
Click to expand...

he wont answer because he doesnt know
just like he doesnt know a damn thing about the WTC


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have no substance.  No such thing can happen in opposition to your treason.  To prove that you will unable to tell me how the supposed gypsum attached to the supposed steel core columns the infiltration of the US government destroying the Constitution requires, *survived, uniformly, with no structural steel protruding,* the crashing impact of hundreds of thousand of *tons of structural steel from above?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is evidence of your evasion and inadequacy.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2393962-post6498.html
> 
> BTW, can you recognize a violation of NY state laws?
> 
> mayor takes WTC documents with 6,000 photo files.​



how many delusional things you can fit into one post?

let's see......

1. you have no substance.
2. no such thing can happen (yet you show a picture of it happening).
3. not believing your bullshit is treason.
4. some babble about gypsum and the constitution that makes no sense.
5. something about infiltration.
6. something about not being able to survive uniformly.. (yet you show a picture it did).
7. crashing of thousands of something onto it. as if a building was dropped on it instead of this being part of a building.
8. some already debunked shit about violations of law that never happened.
9. claiming guiliani took the WTC documents (that part is true. he had them microfilmed) and didnt return them (that part is false. they are all available to the public).

you keep trying to convince people the sky is red. all anyone needs to do is look at it and see its blue. your delusional crap isnt convincing anyone.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is concrete.


so you claim. nobody believes you.


----------



## Christophera

Concrete.






Concrete.

engineer of record


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <paranoid delusional bullshit removed>


still delusional


----------



## Fizz

wrong.

steel.





engineer of record.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> concrete.
> 
> Concrete.



*zero point poster of 4 red badge record*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You are conducting obvious evasion agent.
> 
> It is not reasonable to suggest that hallway width is somehow more intrinsic than evidence direct from the scene of the crime.
> 
> This is concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support secret methods of mass murder.



Oh yes it is Chris. 

What am about to show you will completely destroy your theory and prove once and for all that you are full of shit and made all this garbage up about a concrete core. That you misinterpreted photos and made it seem like you knew what you were talking about just to keep your bullshit theory alive. That you have changed your story over the course of time to make it fit the evidence against your theory, even when it contradicted what you stated in the past. That major mistakes have been pointed out to you and you just sit around and do nothing about them.

Your time here (and everywhere else) is about to be terminated permanently. 

First, your scaled diagram of the lobby floor. Notice the inside dimensions of the core being 80' x 120':




Second. Let's establish a claim that you have made. The claim is that the hallways alternated sides in WTC1. According to you and your website, the hallways changed sides from south to north. You put that claim in this picture you modified. It states in the upper right corner "*Note: Hall on long axis offset to south reverses to north side at 72nd*":





Those skylobby hallways were about 16' wide and ran the length of the long axis. Since they reversed sides as you claim, you have effectively removed two sections of space, measuring 16' x 120' for use by elevators and their shafts because they could not have run through these hallways.

Now you also claim that there was one hallway running north and south. That hallway was about 7' wide. Since we already accounted for the two 16' wide hallways, the north-south hallway further removes two sections of space at 7' x 24' that cannot be used for the elevators and their shafts.

You have now effectively created four open rectangular areas (you even mention these four "cells" on your website") at 24' x 56.5' in size that the elevators and their shafts could use. There were 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators in each of the three "zones", and one freight elevator. 

So in those four, 24' x 56.5' spaces at the lobby level, you need to now fit 12 elevators in EACH of those cells. In addition to that, you need to fit the elevator guide rail support steel. You need to fit the stairwells into those spaces. You need to fit the hallways needed to ACCESS the elevator doors of the express elevators AND the 24 local elevators in each zone.

See what you have created Chris?

Your fake concrete core and your bullshit claim that the ALL elevators were inside the core has made what you claim to be there a PHYSICAL IMPOSSIBILITY!!!!!



The express elevators HAD to be up against the 16' wide skylobby hallways in order to let people out so they could then access the 24 local elevators. That would put the local elevators between your long axis core wall AND the bank of express elevators on either side.

How did they do this?

You're done moron. Unless you can provide a suitable scaled drawing showing how the elevators and all the stuff inside these cells was oriented, your theory is DEAD. 

I know you won't provide one because you're a chickenshit.

The other part of your dilemma is that you have now placed the hallways RIGHT AGAINST THE INSIDE FACE OF ONE OF YOUR CORE WALLS per this photo:





How is THAT possible?!?!?! With this claim, you have now eliminated elevators on that side of the tower because your concrete core wall butts up against the hallway!!!!

Come on Chris. TRY and prove me wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

Here's one of those stairwells that has to be in your "cell" of open space.


----------



## Gamolon

I thought you said the skylobby hallway was right up against the concrete wall and that's why the silhouette photo shows sunlight being reflected off the wall and down the hallway?
Here is the skylobby hallway:





Looks like express elevators on the right and access to the local elevators on the left? Where's that concrete core wall located again in relation to this hallway? Where's the access to the local elevators on the right side?


----------



## Gamolon

Interesting Chris. Taken from this site :
USATODAY.com - Elevators were disaster within disaster



			
				USA Today said:
			
		

> Passengers took non-stop express elevators from the ground floor to elevator lobbies on the 44th and 78th floors. *There, they walked across a hall to smaller local elevators that went to higher floors*. It could take five minutes to get from the ground floor lobby to the 105th floor.








Would you look at that! Leave the express elevators on the right and go to the hallways on the left to access the banks of local elevators for that zone.

Now you've got even a bigger problem Chris. Remember those 24' x 56.5' rectangles of open space? Since it's a proven fact that 24 local elevators were ACROSS the 16' skylobby hall from the express elevators, now you have to fit all 24 local elevators into two of those rectangles. Now you have 6 express elevators and 12 local elevators in EACH. Along with strairwells, the steel columns, access hallways to GET to the local elevators. There were 4 banks of 6 local elevators, split by a hallway with 3 on one side and 3 on the other. see that photo above? The opening on the left is one of those hallways. Looking down the hallway you would see this:





That hallway looks to be about 9' or 10' wide. Looking down that hallway, does that look like you could get a distance of 24' from where this picture was taken, down the hall to that wall (on the other side of that wall was the other bank of 12 express elevators), through the bank of express elevators to get to your concrete wall?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> I thought you said the skylobby hallway was right up against the concrete wall and that's why the silhouette photo shows sunlight being reflected off the wall and down the hallway?



I've never said that in the 6 years you've failed to show an image from 9-11 with the supposed steel core columns inthe core area.

The light in the second level down is not coming directly down the hallway.  The towers hallway is NOT aligned with the sunrise.  Look at the angle seen at the top.






The light is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core wall because the inner forms were steel and very smooth.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The light is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core wall because the inner forms were steel and very smooth.



bullshit. there were no "inner forms". there was no concrete core. this picture proves it. you need to start backing up your outrageous statements with where you are getting your info from. otherwise, you are proven to be TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said the skylobby hallway was right up against the concrete wall and that's why the silhouette photo shows sunlight being reflected off the wall and down the hallway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never said that in the 6 years you've failed to show an image from 9-11 with the supposed steel core columns inthe core area.
> 
> The light in the second level down is not coming directly down the hallway.  The towers hallway is NOT aligned with the sunrise.  Look at the angle seen at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light is reflecting off the inside of the concrete core wall because the inner forms were steel and very smooth.
Click to expand...


Since the bank of express elevators was up against your concrete core wall, how did the access the elevator door on that side? Was there a hallway between the express elevators and the concrete core wall?

It is a proven fact that the express elevators had two doors on either side.


----------



## Gamolon

Come on chickenshit.

Let's see you fit everything into those four 24' x 56.5' rectangles you have cornered yourself in. 

This is your downfall. If you can't do this, it means the end of your theory as it has been proven physically impossible.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Come on chickenshit.
> 
> Let's see you fit everything into those four 24' x 56.5' rectangles you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> This is your downfall. If you can't do this, it means the end of your theory as it has been proven physically impossible.



Let's see you how gypsum stand perfectly uniform with NO STRUCTURAL STEEL protruding and get out of the box you have cornered yourself in.






This is your downfall, you can't do this, it was the end of your support for secret methods of mass murder and treason years ago.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on chickenshit.
> 
> Let's see you fit everything into those four 24' x 56.5' rectangles you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> This is your downfall. If you can't do this, it means the end of your theory as it has been proven physically impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you how gypsum stand perfectly uniform with NO STRUCTURAL STEEL protruding and get out of the box you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> 
> 
> This is your downfall, you can't do this, it was the end of your support for secret methods of mass murder and treason years ago.
Click to expand...


obviously he cant answer so he tries to change the subject.


answer his question, jackass!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on chickenshit.
> 
> Let's see you fit everything into those four 24' x 56.5' rectangles you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> This is your downfall. If you can't do this, it means the end of your theory as it has been proven physically impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you how gypsum stand perfectly uniform with NO STRUCTURAL STEEL protruding and get out of the box you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your downfall, you can't do this, it was the end of your support for secret methods of mass murder and treason years ago.
Click to expand...


Answer the question Chris. Let's see you fit 12 express elevators, 24 local elevators, the 3 hallways for the local elevators, columns, and stairwells into two 24' x 56.5' rectangles you've created with your bullshit explanations and idiotic theory.

You've painted yourself into a corner moron and now you can't get out. You're finished. I have presented a PHYSICAL IMPOSSIBILITY that you try and steer away from by asking me who gypsum planking was attached to the steel? Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on chickenshit.
> 
> Let's see you fit everything into those four 24' x 56.5' rectangles you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> This is your downfall. If you can't do this, it means the end of your theory as it has been proven physically impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you how gypsum stand perfectly uniform with NO STRUCTURAL STEEL protruding and get out of the box you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your downfall, you can't do this, it was the end of your support for secret methods of mass murder and treason years ago.
Click to expand...


Let's see you explain how these three pieces of gypsum planking (pointed out by the two red arrows and the red rectangle) survived your concrete core being pulverized by your explosive coated rebar bullshit... I mean really. The piece in the read rectangle is right where you core is supposed to be!!!

I'm sure if it can survive THAT, it MUST be able to survive steel falling around it.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on chickenshit.
> 
> Let's see you fit everything into those four 24' x 56.5' rectangles you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> This is your downfall. If you can't do this, it means the end of your theory as it has been proven physically impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you how gypsum stand perfectly uniform with NO STRUCTURAL STEEL protruding and get out of the box you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your downfall, you can't do this, it was the end of your support for secret methods of mass murder and treason years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see you explain how these three pieces of gypsum planking (pointed out by the two red arrows and the red rectangle) survived your concrete core being pulverized by your explosive coated rebar bullshit... I mean really. The piece in the read rectangle is right where you core is supposed to be!!!
> 
> I'm sure if it can survive THAT, it MUST be able to survive steel falling around it.
Click to expand...

HEY!!!!!!!!

STEEL COLUMNS ON 9/11

that just isnt possible, according to the moronic dipshit chri$$y


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on chickenshit.
> 
> Let's see you fit everything into those four 24' x 56.5' rectangles you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> This is your downfall. If you can't do this, it means the end of your theory as it has been proven physically impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see you how gypsum stand perfectly uniform with NO STRUCTURAL STEEL protruding and get out of the box you have cornered yourself in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your downfall, you can't do this, it was the end of your support for secret methods of mass murder and treason years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see you explain how these three pieces of gypsum planking (pointed out by the two red arrows and the red rectangle) survived your concrete core being pulverized by your explosive coated rebar bullshit... I mean really. The piece in the read rectangle is right where you core is supposed to be!!!
> 
> I'm sure if it can survive THAT, it MUST be able to survive steel falling around it.
Click to expand...


I just want to hear Chri*$$*y's bullshit theory on how the tons of concrete & explosive rebar vaporized from between the columns but didn't even crack the gypsum boards or collapse the stairs on the left side of the picture.


----------



## Christophera

That is steel that you have the red resctangle around, and the red arrows probably are too.  Notice how there is very little tearing, or maybe none.

Steel plates are cast into concrete to make anchors for fasteners attaching steel to concrete.  Concrete stains are seen all over the interior box column on the right and the elevator guide rail support on the left.

Why haven't you posted an image from 9-11 of the FEMA core?






The structure you very poorly assert existed would absolutely be seen in the core area as the building comes apart for cameras.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is steel that you have the red resctangle around, and the red arrows probably are too.  Notice how there is very little tearing, or maybe none.


wrong again, dipshit
that is gypsum wall planks
what you must be thinking of is wallboard, it is not the same thing, moron
you clearly have no fucking clue about anything construction


----------



## Christophera

It is very clear agents CANNOT post an image from 9-11 of the core structure FEMA identifies.






The agents are supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason against the United States of America.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is very clear agents CANNOT post an image from 9-11 of the core structure FEMA identifies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The agents are supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason against the United States of America.



jsut did a few hours ago.... for the millionth time. the fact that you havent the slightest clue what you are looking at isnt my problem.

now you are claiming gypsum is steel!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very clear agents CANNOT post an image from 9-11 of the core structure FEMA identifies.
> 
> 
> 
> The agents are supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason against the United States of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsut did a few hours ago.... for the millionth time. the fact that you havent the slightest clue what you are looking at isnt my problem.
> 
> now you are claiming gypsum is steel!!!
Click to expand...

but then, you are not an agent
LOL
neither am i


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That is steel that you have the red resctangle around, and the red arrows probably are too.  Notice how there is very little tearing, or maybe none.
> 
> Steel plates are cast into concrete to make anchors for fasteners attaching steel to concrete.  Concrete stains are seen all over the interior box column on the right and the elevator guide rail support on the left.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image from 9-11 of the FEMA core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The structure you very poorly assert existed would absolutely be seen in the core area as the building comes apart for cameras.



Steel?!?!?!?! Around the stairwell?!?!?!?! 

That's the most idiotic thing you've said yet. Look at the bullshit you throw out there just to try and support your theory!!!



That's gypsum planking you dope. I see lines in the pieces that represent each of the 16" wide planks that were used and place next to each other.

Here's a link. Go learn something.
http://sites.google.com/site/wtc7lies/GypsumDrywallPlankInstallationWTCSha.jpg


----------



## Gamolon

Have that scaled diagram of the two 24' x 56.5" rectangles that supposedly contained 12 express elevators, 24 local elevators, stairwells, three 9-10 foot wide hallways for the local elevator access, the steel columns, spacing between each elevator, access to the express elevators...

Come on Chris. You have created a physical impossibility with all your bullshit. 

You're trapped now. 

You can't do it. I have proven you wrong.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That is steel that you have the red resctangle around, and the red arrows probably are too. * Notice how there is very little tearing, or maybe none.*





Very little tearing or none!!!!???  Look at this photo with the red circles.





Look at the "tearing" in those 16" wide planks. look at the pieces broken of halfway down some of those planks.

What a moron.

Yeah. I can see them welding 16" x 12' plates together instead of using one large one. Holy crap you're delusional. Go take that up with some engineers. you'll get laughed out of the building.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, how does this photo:





Match this part of the leaked blueprints if they were faked?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Have that scaled diagram of the two 24' x 56.5" rectangles that supposedly contained 12 express elevators, 24 local elevators, stairwells, three 9-10 foot wide hallways for the local elevator access, the steel columns, spacing between each elevator, access to the express elevators...
> 
> Come on Chris. You have created a physical impossibility with all your bullshit.
> 
> You're trapped now.
> 
> You can't do it. I have proven you wrong.



dont forget.....

you need to include those massive "elevator guide rail supports" in there too!! plus the space in between the elevators.... plus the walls of the elevators and the actual guide rails...

its going to end up that if you are more than 14 inches wide you cant fit in the elevator!!


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> its going to end up that if you are more than 14 inches wide you cant fit in the elevator!!


----------



## Christophera

Don't forget there is redundant verified proof of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Don't forget there is redundant verified proof of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


none of what you post is proof of any kind. 

you simply are too fucking dumb to understand what is actually in your links......

...or you just flat out lie about what they contain.

you going to explain to us how you fit all those elevators inside your concrete core? can people wider than 14 inches fit inside them?


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot show this structure in the core area on 9-11,






and refuse to recognize violations of law that deprived NIST of the building plans and 6,000 photo files you can only be acting  to support the perpetrators and their what is shown to be a secret methods of mass murder.

You assist with felony and treason.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show this structure in the core area on 9-11,



you keep claiming that and we keep showing you it every day. it shows what a lying fucking moron you are to say we cant show it to you!!


----------



## Fizz

figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your stupid non-existent concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you are stupid enough, or anyone is, to think that THE REAL plans do not specify another elevator dimension than what you are using from the fake plans, is not a credible position.

You cannot post an image of this core FEMA presents from 9-11.  All agents in 8 years have failed.







trying to suggest that core would not have steel protruding or that light would not pierce the dust in this image of the WTC 2 core is absurd.






That is the concrete core the engineer of record identifies.


----------



## Fizz

what kind of delusional bullshit is that? you arent making any sense. 

show us how all those elevators fit inside your fake concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.



what the fuck?!!

are you a complete moron?

this concrete core hoax is your baby. show us how all the elevators fit inside.

WHATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM??!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck?!!
> 
> are you a complete moron?
> 
> this concrete core hoax is your baby. show us how all the elevators fit inside.
> 
> WHATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM??!!
Click to expand...

because he cant


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.





Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck?!!
> 
> are you a complete moron?
> 
> this concrete core hoax is your baby. show us how all the elevators fit inside.
> 
> WHATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM??!!
Click to expand...


It is quite clear who the moron is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well, I guess little Chri*$$*y is afraid to tell us how all those elevators fit into his tiny cores.

Probably because he knows he can't.

But he'll be along in a few minutes asking us to post a picture of the steel core columns sticking up out of the roof, with a single anti-gravity floor 20ft above the roofline.

Or his 1,274th posting of the "*Robertson* verified *Krypton*, verified *Domel*, verified *Spongebob* about the *USDA*" nonsense.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is quite clear who the moron is.



you are damn right it is!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the fuck?!!
> 
> are you a complete moron?
> 
> this concrete core hoax is your baby. show us how all the elevators fit inside.
> 
> WHATS THE FUCKING PROBLEM??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite clear who the moron is.
Click to expand...

yeah, YOU


----------



## Christophera

Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.


you've been given links to the official plans, but in your delusions you think they are fake


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.



no jackass. thats not how things work in the real world....

this is YOUR fucking concrete core YOU are the one that needs to come up with the plans and tell us how it fits you fucking moron!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackass. thats not how things work in the real world....
> 
> this is YOUR fucking concrete core YOU are the one that needs to come up with the plans and tell us how it fits you fucking moron!!
Click to expand...

there's that too

LOL


----------



## Christophera

This is your core, the one FEMA describes,






and that is the ONLY graphic depiction anyone can get of the core structure from official sources.

If this is not true, post a link to the official plans or anything you can find official.

Meanwhile the engineer of record identifies a concrete core.

And so does  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.

Then what is seen for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 can only be reasonably described as concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <lies and delusional BULLSHIT removed>


and that diagram was fundamentally what the core was, minus the cross members and diagonal bracing
but you are too fucking delusional to understand it


----------



## Christophera

Why does'nt the diagram state what is missing?

Why haven't you shown an image from 9-11 showing those missing diagonals and cross members?

I have images that show signs of concrete construction surrounding the core and NOTHING in the core.






Those vertical elements are too small to be structural steel.  Here is what structural steel looks like in an image taken seconds before the above.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



you are a completely delusional moron.

why should the diagram label what is missing? 
its a basic diagram, jackass. not fucking blueprints.

you havent shown ANY pictures of a concrete core ever. all you have is your fucked up opinions of what you are looking at and your fucked up opinions are flat out WRONG.


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

No, because your dimensions are wrong.  They come from plans that have these digitally altered revision tables.






Get a link to the official plans in order to get dimensions that work.

Oh, you are an agent and will not recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of plans.  No wonder, they serve your purpose of deception.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, because your dimensions are wrong.  They come from plans that have these digitally altered revision tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a link to the official plans in order to get dimensions that work.
> 
> Oh, you are an agent and will not recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of plans.  No wonder, they serve your purpose of deception.



what the fuck are you talking about? i didnt give you any dimensions!!  
you are delusional.

did you find any official plans for a concrete core yet? 

how you going to fit all those elevators inside your concrete core?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, because your dimensions are wrong.  They come from plans that have these digitally altered revision tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a link to the official plans in order to get dimensions that work.
> 
> Oh, you are an agent and will not recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of plans.  No wonder, they serve your purpose of deception.


digital anomalies in a scanned document happen all the time, dipshit
THAT is what THAT is


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are stupid enough, or anyone is, to think that THE REAL plans do not specify another elevator dimension than what you are using from the fake plans, is not a credible position.
> 
> You cannot post an image of this core FEMA presents from 9-11.  All agents in 8 years have failed.



I have dimensions from other sources. They describe the motors used by model number AND discuss the size. We can always call the manufacturer and find out. How about that Chris? Or are you afraid to know the truth?



Christophera said:


> trying to suggest that core would not have steel protruding or that light would not pierce the dust in this image of the WTC 2 core is absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the concrete core the engineer of record identifies.



Then why don't we see the light piercing the hallways of you core that you say existed at every other floor? Why don't we see the beams protruding from the supposed concrete core walls? You know. The ones that you say connected the core columns to the elevators guide rail support steel? The same ones that you say were embedded into the wall and would have been sticking out of the concrete wall by 6'.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.



Here fuckstick.
http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf

Read it and weep. This article discusses everything you need to know right down to the hoist motor type.

The cab size of the express elevators was 7'-3" wide x 13'-3" long. That's just the cab size. 

Now show us how they fit. Show us how 12 of the above elevators, 24 local elevators, two stairwells, access hallways for these elevators, etc., all fit into your two 24' x 56.5' rectangles.

This ought to be good.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Show us the source of dimension for the elevators from an official source.



See above post. The dimensions, hoist type, nominal person load (50-55 people), speed, and other pieces of information are corroborated EVERYWHERE. 

So again, like you said you would, make them fit.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here fuckstick.
> http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf
> 
> Read it and weep. This article discusses everything you need to know right down to the hoist motor type.
> 
> The cab size of the express elevators was 7'-3" wide x 13'-3" long. That's just the cab size.
> 
> Now show us how they fit. Show us how 12 of the above elevators, 24 local elevators, two stairwells, access hallways for these elevators, etc., all fit into your two 24' x 56.5' rectangles.
> 
> This out to be good.
Click to expand...

i thought there were 3 stairwells?


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here fuckstick.
> http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf
> 
> Read it and weep. This article discusses everything you need to know right down to the hoist motor type.
> 
> The cab size of the express elevators was 7'-3" wide x 13'-3" long. That's just the cab size.
> 
> Now show us how they fit. Show us how 12 of the above elevators, 24 local elevators, two stairwells, access hallways for these elevators, etc., all fit into your two 24' x 56.5' rectangles.
> 
> This out to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought there were 3 stairwells?
Click to expand...


You are correct my friend. There were three stairwells. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come up with the official plans for the elevator dimensions and I'll tell you how they fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here fuckstick.
> http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf
> 
> Read it and weep. This article discusses everything you need to know right down to the hoist motor type.
> 
> The cab size of the express elevators was 7'-3" wide x 13'-3" long. That's just the cab size.
> 
> Now show us how they fit. Show us how 12 of the above elevators, 24 local elevators, two stairwells, access hallways for these elevators, etc., all fit into your two 24' x 56.5' rectangles.
> 
> This out to be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought there were 3 stairwells?
Click to expand...


Know what else? There were also bathrooms on certain levels. Just more stuff to fit in there. 

Let's see if Chris can do this. My bet is he doesn't have the guts because he knows he's wrong.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here fuckstick.
> http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf
> 
> Read it and weep. This article discusses everything you need to know right down to the hoist motor type.
> 
> The cab size of the express elevators was 7'-3" wide x 13'-3" long. That's just the cab size.
> 
> Now show us how they fit. Show us how 12 of the above elevators, 24 local elevators, two stairwells, access hallways for these elevators, etc., all fit into your two 24' x 56.5' rectangles.
> 
> This out to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought there were 3 stairwells?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what else? There were also bathrooms on certain levels. Just more stuff to fit in there.
> 
> Let's see if Chris can do this. My bet is he doesn't have the guts because he knows he's wrong.
Click to expand...

um, wouldnt there have been bathrooms on EVERY floor?
cant imagine needing to go to another floor for that


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> um, wouldnt there have been bathrooms on EVERY floor?
> cant imagine needing to go to another floor for that


yeah.... but they were not inside the core in every floor. as the local elevators got higher they became fewer and that left room for the bathrooms.

i still like the story of the guys inside the bathroom inside the core cut their way out with a squeegee. must have been hard to do that through concrete!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, wouldnt there have been bathrooms on EVERY floor?
> cant imagine needing to go to another floor for that
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.... but they were not inside the core in every floor. as the local elevators got higher they became fewer and that left room for the bathrooms.
> 
> i still like the story of the guys inside the bathroom inside the core cut their way out with a squeegee. must have been hard to do that through concrete!!
Click to expand...

yeah, i remember that story
and another of a guy kicking his way through the wall


----------



## Christophera

There were 2 stories of the sqeegee.  One went throiugh drywall, another hit concrete, but that is gone now from the survivor accounts.

Another one that is gone, or perhpas edited talks about the fire warden for a WTC 2 evacuation.  The warden had to be retrained for WTC 2 after working in WTC 1 because the core was so different.

That is obvious here.






gumjobs deceptive attempts at explanation are a joke.  Just like when he, it they try to explain this as being drywall fastened to steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There were 2 stories of the sqeegee.  One went throiugh drywall, another hit concrete, but that is gone now from the survivor accounts.
> 
> Another one that is gone, or perhpas edited talks about the fire warden for a WTC 2 evacuation.  The warden had to be retrained for WTC 2 after working in WTC 1 because the core was so different.
> 
> That is obvious here.
> 
> 
> 
> gumjobs deceptive attempts at explanation are a joke.  Just like when he, it they try to explain this as being drywall fastened to steel core columns.


more lies
if they had hit concrete, they would have been trapped and DIED you moronic dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



where's your alternating hallways in this picture? 

your hoax is exposed.


----------



## Christophera

The alternating hallways, one per floor below the 43rd is WTC 1 only.

Here are the WTC 2 double hallways from the south in the concrete core.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The alternating hallways, one per floor below the 43rd is WTC 1 only.
> 
> Here are the WTC 2 double hallways from the south in the concrete core.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related


again, there is NOTHING in that video that supports your moronic fucking claims, dipshit
stop lying


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> the alternating hallways, one per floor below the 43rd is wtc 1 only.
> 
> Here are the wtc 2 double hallways from the south in the concrete core.



*zero point post*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There were 2 stories of the sqeegee.  One went throiugh drywall, another hit concrete, but that is gone now from the survivor accounts.
> 
> Another one that is gone, or perhpas edited talks about the fire warden for a WTC 2 evacuation.  The warden had to be retrained for WTC 2 after working in WTC 1 because the core was so different.
> 
> That is obvious here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gumjobs deceptive attempts at explanation are a joke.  Just like when he, it they try to explain this as being drywall fastened to steel core columns.



Chris, where are the protruding connections beams that stuck out 6' from the core walls? You said that were embedded in the wall and connected the core columns with the elevator guide rail support steel.

Chris, how come we see no light whatsoever shining through the hallway openings you say existed in your core wall?


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought there were 3 stairwells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what else? There were also bathrooms on certain levels. Just more stuff to fit in there.
> 
> Let's see if Chris can do this. My bet is he doesn't have the guts because he knows he's wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, wouldnt there have been bathrooms on EVERY floor?
> cant imagine needing to go to another floor for that
Click to expand...


Not in the core. 

I just did a check and, for example, the 1st, 6th, 7th, and 8th floor plans show no bathrooms in the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what else? There were also bathrooms on certain levels. Just more stuff to fit in there.
> 
> Let's see if Chris can do this. My bet is he doesn't have the guts because he knows he's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> um, wouldnt there have been bathrooms on EVERY floor?
> cant imagine needing to go to another floor for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the core.
> 
> I just did a check and, for example, the 1st, 6th, 7th, and 8th floor plans show no bathrooms in the core area.
Click to expand...

yeah, someone else said that
the bathrooms on those floors were outside the core


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The alternating hallways, one per floor below the 43rd is WTC 1 only.
> 
> Here are the WTC 2 double hallways from the south in the concrete core.
> 
> YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level


 
Dumbass!!!!

That's space between the two towers!!!!


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, wouldnt there have been bathrooms on EVERY floor?
> cant imagine needing to go to another floor for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the core.
> 
> I just did a check and, for example, the 1st, 6th, 7th, and 8th floor plans show no bathrooms in the core area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, someone else said that
> the bathrooms on those floors were outside the core
Click to expand...


Still, the fact that there were bathrooms in the core makes it even MORE difficult to fit everything into his core space. Where's the diagram Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, you have a MAJOR problem with your core theory. Here is a blueprint with your core walls and the 16' wide skylobby that I added in red. The skylobby hallway ran the length of the long axis of the core.






There are only two places that the hallway could go. See those 6 core columns on either end? You've already taken the first and last space between the pairs of columns with your core. That leaves 3 spaces left between the other columns. The moment frame was way smaller than 16'. That leaves two space to run your 16' skylobby hallway. I ran a hallway between two columns as shown.

Answer me this genius. How did they fit the 11 (plus a freight elevator) or 12 express elevators BETWEEN the skylobby hallway and your core?!?!?!

There is NO ROOM!

You call yourself a construction guy? You haven't even laid out what you claim existed in a scaled drawing. If you would have, you would have found that your core could not have physically existed.

You're down clown. If you can't provide a scaled drawing that fits what you say was actually there, then you're done.

Plain and simple.

Here's a photo of the 44th skylobby in WTC1. The express elevator doors are on the right. This proves there had to have been express elevators right next to the skylobby hallway as the local elevators where to the left.





Notice the photo above matches PERFECTLY my red skylobby hallway and the express elevator doors on the right side if Chris' concrete core wall wasn't there, and the express elevators were.

Funny how that works out.


----------



## Gamolon

Let's add the second hallway Chris.





Uh oh. Getting low on space aren't we Chris. Show us how everything fit again.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> ...WTC 2 after working in WTC 1 because the core was so different.



Not according to William Rodriguez liar.


----------



## Christophera

gumout has provided no links, no substantiation.  I prove my point with evidence.






I also prove that we see right through the supposed invisisteel columns.






 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core, just like the engineer of record.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumout has provided no links, no substantiation.  I prove my point with evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also prove that we see right through the supposed invisisteel columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core, just like the engineer of record.



I physically prove your core could not have existed and this is all you have as a response? Can't prove my drawings or explanations wrong?

Pathetic.


----------



## Gamolon

Come on Chris. Prove this drawing wrong.

How did the bank of 11 (or 12) express elevators fit between the 44th floor, 16' wide, hallway that ran the length of the core AND your supposed core wall? There's no room!!!

Hallways:





44th floor skylobby hallway with express elevator access doors on the right:





Another photo of the skylobby:


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Just like when he, it they try to explain this as being drywall fastened to steel core columns.



This can't be a concrete core as there is no hallway openings seen in the core like Chris said there were, nor do we see beams protruding 6' out of the side of the wall like Chris said were embedded in the concrete wall.


----------



## Gamolon

The blues square is the hallway. The red square is where Chris' concrete core wall supposedly was. How did they squeeze your 12' wide core and the bank of 13' long express elevators?!?!?!


----------



## Christophera

gumout, if you do not have official plans your dimensions are not reliable.

There have been violations of law that deprive the public of the official plans.

NIST did not have the plans.  In searching their entire produc this is the only mention of anything like plans that was found.  Their disclaimer.






With that disclaimer they could use the Sunday funnies for plans and evade liability.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumout, if you do not have official plans your dimensions are not reliable.
> 
> There have been violations of law that deprive the public of the official plans.
> 
> NIST did not have the plans.  In searching their entire produc this is the only mention of anything like plans that was found.  Their disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that disclaimer they could use the Sunday funnies for plans and evade liability.



Don't need dimensions from plans. I just use your core dimension that you gave me in your scaled drawing and your asinine explanations and claims. 

You said at one point that the plans displayed the correct column placements. That's all I need.

So again, how can you fit the express elevator between the skylobby hallway and your core? There is no room!!!!


----------



## Christophera

You need elevator dimensions to do what you say you are doing.

What is your source?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The alternating hallways, one per floor below the 43rd is WTC 1 only.
> 
> Here are the WTC 2 double hallways from the south in the concrete core.



says who?

thats the dumbest fucking ting i have ever heard.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You need elevator dimensions to do what you say you are doing.
> 
> What is your source?



no, you fucking moron.

YOU need elevator dimensions. you cant make them fit!!! 

WHAT IS YOUR SOURCE?!!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

You are trying to say the elevators don't fit.  You need to state your source for elevator dimensions.

Then post an image from 9-11 of this core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You need elevator dimensions to do what you say you are doing.
> 
> What is your source?



No I don't need dimension to prove your core could not have physically worked by the simple fact that you gave me dimensions of your core which you had gotten from the video. This blueprint, with the correct column location as stated by you, is what I used to place your supposed core. The areas circled in blue are the areas you have effectively made useless. That area between the hallway and core as shown could NOT have been used for elevators. 5' of space is not enough for 11 express elevators that could carry 10,000 lbs. or 50 people.





Here is the link (again) with the information about the elevators and how big that were.
http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf

The cab size was 7'3" x 13'3". Use your damn head for once. To fit 50 people per elevator, it had to be big.


----------



## Gamolon

Here's what does your theory in Chris.

The blue rectangle show the only two column rows that the 16' wide skyblobby hallway could fit between. The puts the hallway right next to your core wall. you even say in one of your annotated pictures that the hallways were either north or south in orientation.





That claim of yours makes your whole theory bogus. Why? Because there are photos of the skylobby showing express elevator access OFF RIGHT OFF THE SKYLOBBY HALLWAY shown here on the right:





Are you trying to tell me that the express elevators were only 5' x 6' in size?!?!?!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You are trying to say the elevators don't fit.  You need to state your source for elevator dimensions.



As per the my post above, the dimensions no longer matter. You have forced the dimensions of the express elevator size to be about 5' x 6' each.

Impossible for fitting 50 people unless they like being sardines. I dare you to call ANY elevator manufacturer and find out how big an elevator needs to be in order to accomodate 50 people.



Christophera said:


> Then post an image from 9-11 of this core.



I don't need to post anything like that in order to prove you and your theory wrong. I have done that by showing you that your core could not have physically existed thanks to you and your bullshit claims and dimensions.


----------



## Gamolon

Another thing.

If this blueprint of the 44th floor skylobby is faked as you claim...:





...why does it match these photos perfectly?


----------



## Christophera

Assuming that the faked blueprint (planview) is going to be confirmed as okay by a photo of the completed hallway stading is expecting the impossible.

You are an agent, you WOULD try to do that.

Get the source for your elevators.

Get an image from 9-11 of this core structure as the towers are coming apart in front of cameras.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are trying to say the elevators don't fit.  You need to state your source for elevator dimensions.


no jackass. YOU claim there was a concrete core. show us how the fucking elevators fit inside. YOU CAN'T!!!


----------



## Christophera

gumout apparently cannot defend his own position and must have the miscreant fuz stand for that position with text nonsense.

You MUST provide your source of elevator dimension .  .  . period.

Particularly since you cannot document from 9-11 the core you and FEMA say existed.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumout apparently cannot defend his own position and must have the miscreant fuz stand for that position with text nonsense.
> 
> You MUST provide your source of elevator dimension .  .  . period.
> 
> Particularly since you cannot document from 9-11 the core you and FEMA say existed.



I did. Twice.

The fact still remains that your claims and bullshit dimension make the express elevator 5' x6'. Totally unacceptable for 50 people to fit in.

Yes or no Chris?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> gumout apparently cannot defend his own position and must have the miscreant fuz stand for that position with text nonsense.
> 
> You MUST provide your source of elevator dimension .  .  . period.
> 
> Particularly since you cannot document from 9-11 the core you and FEMA say existed.



what part of this dont you understand? the towers had a steel core. any dimensions provided to you will be based on that because thats what was actually there.

if YOU want to claim the towers had a concrete core then YOU need to provide the dimensions onhow to fit all the elevators inside. YOU CAN'T!! 

are you saying that the documentary you say you saw (but is mysteriously missing) went into detail about how thick the rebar was but didnt even explain anything aboyut the elevators?!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumout apparently cannot defend his own position and must have the miscreant fuz stand for that position with text nonsense.
> 
> You MUST provide your source of elevator dimension .  .  . period.
> 
> Particularly since you cannot document from 9-11 the core you and FEMA say existed.



You see Chris. 

You have forced your own hand. All of your dimensions and so-called knowledge of the towers and how they were constructed has painted you into a corner. You have now  defined the express elevators as being about 5' x 6' in size. This is ridiculous for an elevator designed to carry 50 people/10,000 lbs. 

Here Chris. Here is another example of a 10,000 lb. capacity elevator. See what dimensions these are.
http://www.leistritzcorp.com/pdf/freight_elevator.pdf


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gumout apparently cannot defend his own position and must have the miscreant fuz stand for that position with text nonsense.
> 
> You MUST provide your source of elevator dimension .  .  . period.
> 
> Particularly since you cannot document from 9-11 the core you and FEMA say existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see Chris.
> 
> You have forced your own hand. All of your dimensions and so-called knowledge of the towers and how they were constructed has painted you into a corner. You have now  defined the express elevators as being about 5' x 6' in size. This is ridiculous for an elevator designed to carry 50 people/10,000 lbs.
> 
> Here Chris. Here is another example of a 10,000 lb. capacity elevator. See what dimensions these are.
> http://www.leistritzcorp.com/pdf/freight_elevator.pdf
Click to expand...

facts dont mean anything to this dipshit
'he is so delusional he will ignore them


----------



## Christophera

I will show people where your dimensions come from if you will not.  The dimensions come fron the plans that also have anomalies such as these,







Which can only be added AFTER the blueprints were scanned.  Such things are NOT "artifacts" as may occasionally be created from a scan.  they are sized and positioned in the cells of the revision tables which were added to make the obsolete plans by Leslie Robertson, appear as final drawings.

The free handed title shows they plans are not the final drawings for 2 of the tallest towers in the world.






The only core that can be proven with independently verified evidence is the concrete core.  The west wall of WTC 1 left of the interior box column called "the spire".  Left of the wall, after the north wall has fallen, is the empty core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


seek out professional help, before you become a danger to others


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I will show people where your dimensions come from if you will not.  The dimensions come fron the plans that also have anomalies such as these,


so?

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your concrete core yet?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I will show people where your dimensions come from if you will not.  The dimensions come fron the plans that also have anomalies such as these,



You are truly a jackass. I posted the link TWICE and told you a third time that I had done so. They are corroborated right down to the motor type/model.

Here is the link for the third time. I'll make it bold so you can see it.
*http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf*


----------



## Fizz

here. i'll throw you a bone. the express elevators had a platform area of 7.8 sq meters. dont forget you need to have doors on BOTH ENDS!! 
Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998 
(Copyright© 1998 Elevator World, Inc.  Posted 4/27/98 )

so there's some dimensions for you not from the the building plans you so despise.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Now YOU need to provide us with the dimensions for your 5' x 6' express elevators that could carry 50 people and were rated for 10,000 lbs.

Let's see a link like you demanded of us.


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> here. i'll throw you a bone. the express elevators had a platform area of 7.8 sq meters. dont forget you need to have doors on BOTH ENDS!!
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998
> (Copyright© 1998 Elevator World, Inc.  Posted 4/27/98 )
> 
> so there's some dimensions for you not from the the building plans you so despise.



Here's a photo of one of the express elevators.





It shows the front and rear doors.


----------



## Gamolon

Here's the bottom of one of the express elevator:





Doesn't look 5' x 6' to me.



Chris, you also said at the Break for News forum that the wall in that photo was the core wall. So that again confirms you putting the core wall butted against the express elevators. 

So how does this work again? What is the location order of what you claim existed?

Perimeter core columns, 12' concrete core wall, bank of 12, 13' long express elevators, which opened into the 16' wide skylobby hallway show in the photo below (express elevator door access on the right)?





You've got a MAJOR problem now Chris. Your theory is coming to it's end.

Also, here's how we can verify that the hallway is 16' wide. See all the way down the hallway to the perimeter columns? Those column are 3'-4" apart. I count 5 spaces at 3'-4" which comes out to 16'-8". Come on Chris. How does this all fit together. You're getting your ass handed to you.


----------



## Fizz

"If the elevators don't fit, Christophera is full of shit!"


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> "If the elevators don't fit, Christophera is full of shit!"


----------



## Christophera

If posters insist they elevators do not fit but refuse to identify their sources for dimensions used, then they are *agents* seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder and treason.

Done deal.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> If posters insist they elevators do not fit but refuse to identify their sources for dimensions used, then they are *agents* seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder and treason.
> 
> Done deal.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Since you contend that something that does not match the official version of events is what happened, it is your place to present the evidence.

Your attempt for the past several years based on your personal fantasies and delusions are not evidence of an attempt to mislead the citizens. It is evidence of your attempt to deceive the citizenry. Further evidence that was recently posted here by myself proves beyond a doubt that you continue to deceive the public FOR PROFIT!


Agent Chri$$y has proven nothing about his delusions of a concrete core or an attempt to deceive the public by FEMA.
Agent Chri$$y continues to prove himself to be engaging in deception for profit. The fact that he claims he makes no profit proves only that he has the intelligence of a gnat.

If you have evidence agent chri$$y, present it, present it now. Stop the delusional bullshit and present your case. After all these years, you still have not done so.

That speaks volumes about agent chri$$y..........


----------



## Christophera

If you cannot show the official structure in the core on 9-11,






you have no standing for anything.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you cannot show the official structure in the core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> _._


you are a delusional fucking LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If posters insist they elevators do not fit but refuse to identify their sources for dimensions used, then they are *agents* seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder and treason.
> 
> Done deal.
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



what part of this dont you understand, twatface?

its YOUR concrete core. YOU need to provide the dimensions and make them fit.

you cant.

dont deal.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If posters insist they elevators do not fit but refuse to identify their sources for dimensions used,



For the 4th time now...

*
http://911research.com/cache/wtc/arch/wtc_elevator_renovation.pdf*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If posters insist they elevators do not fit but refuse to identify their sources for dimensions used,



Post the source that your express elevators were 5' x 6'...


----------



## Christophera

Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.

Show this core in the core area.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.



Sorry. You lose. It's corroborated everywhere down to the model of the motors. It IS official.



Show us the source for your 5' x 6' express elevators that had to fit in your spacing between the skylobby hallway and your concrete core wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.


its been DONE you delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

As I said you are using the faked blueprints that have the digitally altered revision tables.

9-11 Research: Tower Blueprints

The digital anomalie has been sized and placed in the cells of the revision tables in an effort to take obsolete, preliminary drawings and make them appear as final drawings.






It is clear when seeing the title block that the FREE HAND title IS NOT what would be found on the final drawings used for construction.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> its been DONE you delusional moron
Click to expand...


Another lie from a liar with no link.  Typical.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

Here is a history of that fact.

F+D lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.



Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:





Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:





The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> its been DONE you delusional moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie from a liar with no link.  Typical.
> ...
Click to expand...


Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:





Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:





The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.


got an official source for your concrete core? 


FUCKING JACKASS!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> its been DONE you delusional moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie from a liar with no link.  Typical.
Click to expand...

you are the fucking LIAR asswipe
you link to nothing but your own delusional BULLSHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.



for the thousandth time...... here ya go.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the thousandth time...... here ya go.
Click to expand...

and again he will ignore it


----------



## Christophera

After the steel surrounding the core falls away, the concrete and double hallways of WTC 2's south side are seen at 9 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> After the steel surrounding the core falls away, the concrete and double hallways of WTC 2's south side are seen at 9 seconds.


BULLSHIT

you are fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> After the steel surrounding the core falls away, the concrete and double hallways of WTC 2's south side are seen at 9 seconds.



says who?


----------



## Christophera

Only those who respect the US Constitution and the rights and freedoms it guarantees will readily see what is actually there.  Concrete.

Agents of treason will refuse to see what is there and will refuse to recognize the violations of law that enable the FEMA deception.

Citizens acting to protect their Constitution will recognize independent verification of evidence proving the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Only those who respect the US Constitution and the rights and freedoms it guarantees will readily see what is actually there.STEEL
> .


fixed for accuracy
you fucking moronic deadbeat piece of SHIT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed===



since you didnt answer the question of "says who?" and instead went on another delusional rant i think its safe to assume that this is just one more thing you pulled out of your ass and nobody but you sees a concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

You are very wrong.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]

and you have not shown this core structure on 9-11 when the entire building is coming apart for hundreds of cameras.







because that core structure did not exist, this one did.  It is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are very wrong.


someone as totally fucking delusional as you doesnt understand the meaning of the word "wrong"
because everything YOU post is patently wrong


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You are very wrong.


says who? YOU?!! 

here's your pics....

...again

you lying sack of shit.
pictures of the steel core on 9/11 just like the FEMA diagram.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> says who? YOU?!!
> 
> here's your pics....
> 
> ...again
> 
> you lying sack of shit.
> pictures of the steel core on 9/11 just like the FEMA diagram.
Click to expand...




Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the thousandth time...... here ya go.
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
Click to expand...


1 Does not look into the core area of WTC 1.

2 shows an empty core area with interior box columns of the spire of WTC 1.

3 shows the empty core area of WTC 1 with the inner walls of the exoskeleton peeling away.

4 shows the concrete core of WTC 2 surrounded with the inner framed wall.


At 9 seconds all of the inner wall has fallen and the concrete under it with the 2 hallways is seen,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]

The above video was taken from the south of the Twins perhaps seconds before this,


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 1 Does not look into the core area.
> 
> 2 shows an empty core area with interior box columns of the spire.
> 
> 3 shows an empty core area with the inner walls of the exoskeleton peeling away.
> 
> 4 shows the concrete core surrounded with the inner framed wall.


hey dipshit
those columns, they ARE the core
dumbass


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Not an official source.  Not acceptable since you state the official story of the structure is true.
> 
> Show this core in the core area.



Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:





Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:





The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


the pics are ALL of the steel core columns. there's no such thing as columns that surrounded the core. its something else you pulled out of your ass, you delusional moron.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You are very wrong.
> 
> YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core
> 
> and you have not shown this core structure on 9-11 when the entire building is coming apart for hundreds of cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because that core structure did not exist, this one did.  It is concrete.



How many columns (core columns or elevator guide rail support columns) surrounded the concrete core of WTC2?


----------



## Christophera

There were 24 interior box columns surrounding the concrete core.

It is misrepresented that there were 23 more such structural elements in the core, but that is erroneous because such structural elements cannot be joined by butt plates and MUST have large corner gussets with diagonal braces and WOULD be visible on 9-11 IF they existed.  This shows the butt plates joining sections of vertical steel in the core, meaning they ARE NOT "core columns".






Whic explains why ALL 9-11 images show an empty core.  That steel is weak and fell immediately to leave an empty core for cameras.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There were 24 interior box columns surrounding the concrete core.


source?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were 24 interior box columns surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> source?
Click to expand...

his ass, of course


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> There were 24 interior box columns surrounding the concrete core.



There were 24 core columns surrounding the core of WTC2? There were no other columns, core or elevator guide rail support columns, that were outside the core of WTC2? Is that correct?


----------



## Christophera

No columns that were 100% welded continuos structural columns were anywhere else except surrounding the concrete core.

BTW, you need to show the structure you assert existed on 9-11 in the core area.






In order to prove it existed.  Your BS misrepresentations are not going to suffice.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No columns that were 100% welded continuos structural columns were anywhere else except surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> BTW, you need to show the structure you assert existed on 9-11 in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to prove it existed.  Your BS misrepresentations are not going to suffice.


been shown MULTIPLE times, dipshit
why bother to show you again when you refuse to admit it now

this is why everyone thinks you are a fucking MORON even other 9/11 troofer morons think YOU are a moron
thats why you get banned everywhere but here


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No columns that were 100% welded continuos structural columns were anywhere else except surrounding the concrete core.
> 
> BTW, you need to show the structure you assert existed on 9-11 in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to prove it existed.  Your BS misrepresentations are not going to suffice.



You didn't answer the question Chris. 

Were the 24, 100% welded core columns THE ONLY columns that surrounded the core of WTC2 or were there also elevator guide rail support columns surrounding the core of WTC2 as well that were attached to the outside of the WTC2 core?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No columns that were 100% welded continuos structural columns were anywhere else except surrounding the concrete core.


source?


----------



## Christophera

gumout pretends to be a moron.

There were only 24 continuos columns that 100% deep fillet welds and they were directly fastened to the concrete core.

The columns of the inner wall of the exterior steel, are what comprises the spire of WTC 1 and wall adjacent.






The same columns surround the concrete core of WTC 2 in this image.

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd/corecloseupbest.jpg

The concrete core just after the interior box columns have fallen.  See at 9 seconds w/the double hallways appears as 2 vertical slots in the concrete.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]

Then finally, only the core of WTC 2.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

This ought to be fun.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumout pretends to be a moron.


no, he's not, but we know you arent pretending either
you really ARE a moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> gumout pretends to be a moron.


whereas you dont need to pretend.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumout pretends to be a moron.
> 
> There were only 24 continuos columns that 100% deep fillet welds and they were directly fastened to the concrete core.
> 
> The columns of the inner wall of the exterior steel, are what comprises the spire of WTC 1 and wall adjacent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same columns surround the concrete core of WTC 2 in this image.
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj16/stannrodd/corecloseupbest.jpg
> 
> The concrete core just after the interior box columns have fallen.  See at 9 seconds w/the double hallways appears as 2 vertical slots in the concrete.
> 
> YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level
> 
> Then finally, only the core of WTC 2.



Wow! Did you just fuck up big time Chris.!!!

I'll post some of your previous descriptions of WTC2's core tomorrow that TOTALLY go against what you just posted.

What a complete moron!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *gumout* pretends to be a moron.
> 
> There were only 24 *continuos* columns that 100% deep fillet welds and they were directly fastened to the concrete core.
> 
> The columns of the inner wall of the exterior steel, are what comprises the spire of WTC 1 and wall adjacent.
> 
> The same columns surround the concrete core of WTC 2 in this image.
> 
> The concrete core just after the interior box columns have fallen.  See at 9 seconds w/the double hallways appears as 2 vertical slots in the concrete.
> 
> Then finally, only the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Did you just fuck up big time Chris.!!!
> 
> I'll post some of your previous descriptions of WTC2's core tomorrow that TOTALLY go against what you just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a complete moron!!!
> 
> And his translator is still broken.
> 
> And no one has stopped by to serve a misprision lawsuit on me. What's the matter Chri$$y, can't come up with the filing fee? Afraid the bailiff is going to confiscate your wallet? Too busy evading your child support? No records from 1258 BC??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

In a psyops your act is to be expected when you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing the core you are supposed to be supporting,






 instead of elevator games or whatever BS you are up to now.

The concrete surrounding the core is seen toppling into the empty core area.






Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. describes a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> In a psyops your act is to be expected when you cannot produce an image from 9-11 showing the core you are supposed to be supporting,


been done, many times
you are too fucking stupid to admit it


----------



## Christophera

No, agents always pst misrepresentations.  You show an empty core.  The only steel is the steel that surrounded the concrete, but the concrete detonated similar to what is seen here just before the detonations stop and the concrete wall topples.






Agents natuarlly refuse to use verifying information.  You presence is to disinform if possible.  Well its not traitor.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, agents


there are NO agents here, dipshit
grow a functioning brain cell


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The same columns surround the concrete core of WTC 2 in this image.



The same columns/configuration of WTC1 surround WTC2 eh? Is that right Chris? See, the problem with you and why people can see right through you and your core is the simple fact that you continually make shit up as you go along. You change your theory at every turn. Whenever someone provides evidence against your theory, you spew more lies and bullshit to try and cover it. 

This is a PERFECT example on how you have told some many lies that you can't remember what you've said and in what forum.

So back to the point. The column configuration of WTC1 is the same as WTC2. That's what you claim now? What about what you said here in an earlier post. 


Christophera said:


> There were only 24 continuos columns that 100% deep fillet welds and they were *directly fastened to the concrete core.*



Pay close attention to your quote below. I've bolded what contradicts your above quote.


Christophera said:


> The WTC 2 core base was a totally new design for any building ever.  It had a central pedestal with dimensions perhaps 30 feet smaller that the inside core dimension of 80 x 120'.  The escalator ran up it.  *From the pedastal, perpendicuarly outwards from the long axis were walls that went out between the elevator door openings to connect with the interio box columns that are visible from inside the lobby.*
> People would enter from the lobby then exit from another set of doors on the inside of the same elevator into the core area where a hallway would take them back out to the floors.
> The doc showed a cape canaveral launch pad that was used to test the design and the elevator doors were rocket exhaust ports.  The gantry weight simulated the core which sat on the perpendicualr walls while the rocket sat on the cenral pedastal.



A pedestal?!?!? With the elevators running up it?!?!? Let's see. That means, in this explanation, there was the outer perimeter of core columns, then the express elevators, then the elevator guide rail support steel THEN the pedestal inside. How could the core columns attach DIRECTLY to the core wall when there were elevators between them?

Can't remember what lies and bullshit you posted anymore Chris?

Your problem is, you've ALWAYS thought the cores were almost identical until I forced you to admit that there were elevator access from outside the core at the lobby level. This threw a HUGE wrench into your theory because there was no 12' concrete wall between the elevator doors and the lobby. They were there, plain as day. That's when you concocted the "cores of the towers were radically different" crap. Just to cover your ass. Now recently, you forgot that lie and went back to your original description only to have me pull out the horseshit drivel I quoted above.

The reason you won't draw any more diagrams is because you KNOW you're wrong and this would just expose you even further.

So, care to explain exactly what the WTC2 core was Chris? Which explanation is correct? Core columns attached to the core wall or was it core columns, then express elevators, then elevator guide rail support steel attached to the pedestal? According to the quote above, there was no wall between the core columns and the express elevators. This picture PROVES that:





This is the same photo that forced you to admit to me that there WAS access to the express elevators from the lobby level from outside the core. A point you held onto for quite sometime.

Your theory is hanging by a thread now.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Pay close attention to your quote below. I've bolded what contradicts your above quote.
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 2 core base was a totally new design for any building ever.  It had a central pedestal with dimensions perhaps 30 feet smaller that the inside core dimension of 80 x 120'.  The escalator ran up it.  *From the pedastal, perpendicuarly outwards from the long axis were walls that went out between the elevator door openings to connect with the interior box columns that are visible from inside the lobby.*
> People would enter from the lobby then exit from another set of doors on the inside of the same elevator into the core area where a hallway would take them back out to the floors.
> The doc showed a cape canaveral launch pad that was used to test the design and the elevator doors were rocket exhaust ports.  The gantry weight simulated the core which sat on the perpendicualr walls while the rocket sat on the cenral pedastal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pedestal?!?!? With the elevators running up it?!?!?
Click to expand...


BBBBWaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa, gumout, I did not say what you said I said.  The only thing you can do is pretend to be such a moron that you cannot interpret what is posted correctly.

The escalators ran up slopes from the narrow ends of the core.  The elevators that opened into the lobby surrounded the pedestal and were inside of the concrete core wall.  WTC 2 had a thinner core wall than WTC 1.  I've already shown the towers had different concrete core designs.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11towersilhouettes.html

Your image shows enough thickness for the core wall between the inside of the interior box columns and the very deep, into the wall, elevator shaft.

You are an agent against the US Constitution conducting treason.

_TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.??Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;_


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay close attention to your quote below. I've bolded what contradicts your above quote.
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 2 core base was a totally new design for any building ever.  It had a central pedestal with dimensions perhaps 30 feet smaller that the inside core dimension of 80 x 120'.  The escalator ran up it.  *From the pedastal, perpendicuarly outwards from the long axis were walls that went out between the elevator door openings to connect with the interior box columns that are visible from inside the lobby.*
> People would enter from the lobby then exit from another set of doors on the inside of the same elevator into the core area where a hallway would take them back out to the floors.
> The doc showed a cape canaveral launch pad that was used to test the design and the elevator doors were rocket exhaust ports.  The gantry weight simulated the core which sat on the perpendicualr walls while the rocket sat on the cenral pedastal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pedestal?!?!? With the elevators running up it?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBBBWaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa, gumout, I did not say what you said I said.  The only thing you can do is pretend to be such a moron that you cannot interpret what is posted correctly.
> 
> The escalators ran up slopes from the narrow ends of the core.  The elevators that opened into the lobby surrounded the pedestal and were inside of the concrete core wall.  WTC 2 had a thinner core wall than WTC 1.  I've already shown the towers had different concrete core designs.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> Your image shows enough thickness for the core wall between the inside of the interior box columns and the very deep, into the wall, elevator shaft.
> 
> You are an agent against the US Constitution conducting treason.
> 
> _TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.??Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States_
Click to expand...


Care to draw a diagram of what you say existed in WTC2? I bet you won't because I'll show you just how stupid you really are.


----------



## Gamolon

Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:





Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:





The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your image shows enough thickness for the core wall between the inside of the interior box columns and the very deep, into the wall, elevator shaft.
> 
> You are an agent against the US Constitution conducting treason.
> ===Blah Blah Blah==
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



there's not 12 feet for your concrete core plus the distance for what you claim are "interior box columns surrounding the core" in this picture. your concrete core is a physical impossibility.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your image shows enough thickness for the core wall between the inside of the interior box columns and the *very deep*, into the wall, elevator shaft.





Very deep?!?!?!

Look at it again Chris.





How much is "very deep" in your mind? That's no more than 3' to 4' deep you jackass. Look at the guy standing there. Make a comparison.


----------



## Christophera

The lady with the long dark hair in the blue blouse is probably 5.5'.  Horizontally utilized for scale with her heels just on the elevator floor, there would be at least 3 feet left over.

Agents always misrepresent/misinterpret evidence so the perpetrators can get away with mass murder of innocent people and the US Constitution can be destroyed.

The concrete core is independetly verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The lady with the long dark hair in the blue blouse is probably 5.5'.  Horizontally utilized for scale with her heels just on the elevator floor, there would be at least 3 feet left over.
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



5'5" plus the three feet left over is only 8'5"!! 

where's your 12 foot thick concrete core?!!!  (or do you wish to go with the 17 foot thick concrete core claim? its hard to keep track...)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> No, agents always pst misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, agents always pst misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.
> 
> 
> 
> another fucking paranoid moron decides to chime in....
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, agents always pst misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.
Click to expand...

still proving what a fucking moronic idiot you are i see


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay close attention to your quote below. I've bolded what contradicts your above quote.
> 
> 
> A pedestal?!?!? With the elevators running up it?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBWaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa, gumout, I did not say what you said I said.  The only thing you can do is pretend to be such a moron that you cannot interpret what is posted correctly.
> 
> The escalators ran up slopes from the narrow ends of the core.  The elevators that opened into the lobby surrounded the pedestal and were inside of the concrete core wall.  WTC 2 had a thinner core wall than WTC 1.  I've already shown the towers had different concrete core designs.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> Your image shows enough thickness for the core wall between the inside of the interior box columns and the very deep, into the wall, elevator shaft.
> 
> You are an agent against the US Constitution conducting treason.
> 
> _TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> &#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.??Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to draw a diagram of what you say existed in WTC2? I bet you won't because I'll show you just how stupid you really are.
Click to expand...


In red above your fellow agents will see that I state, and always have since remembering more detail of the docuemntary, that the WTC 2 core was thinner.  It also did not have the thick basewall that WTC 1 had.

You need to show an image from 9-11 showing this,







in the core area.  You also need to show plans that are official that have details of diagonal braces and gusset plates.  You and FEMA assert that construction shows "core columns".  I know that the butt plates on them prove they are too weak for core columns.  Not one "core column" can have one compromised joint.  Each must have 100% deep fillet welds.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You also need to show plans that are official that have details of diagonal braces and gusset plates.


see.....
this is where you fuck up. nobody needs to show SHIT to you. this entire concrete core hoax is your baby. you need to prove there was a concrete core. there wasnt. that means you cant.

your concrete core is a physical impossibility. there's no room for the elevators!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also need to show plans that are official that have details of diagonal braces and gusset plates.
> 
> 
> 
> see.....
> this is where you fuck up. nobody needs to show SHIT to you. this entire concrete core hoax is your baby. you need to prove there was a concrete core. there wasnt. that means you cant.
> 
> your concrete core is a physical impossibility. there's no room for the elevators!!
Click to expand...

and forget the massive weight of it


----------



## Christophera

Of course the perpetrators agents will insist their is no proof needed for the lie they support.







As just one more evasion of the fact they cannot show the core above that FEMA says existed, they try to support, in the core area on 9-11.

All we see is only reasonably identified as concrete.






The engineer of record identifies a concrete core.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.

A structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.

All of the evidence from the scene of the crime that shows a core, shows concrete.  The WTC 1 east core wall toppling into the empty core area.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All we see is only reasonably identified as concrete.



name one person that has looked at that picture and claims they see concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All we see is only reasonably identified as concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name one person that has looked at that picture and claims they see concrete.
Click to expand...

besides HIM


----------



## Christophera

One of the people commenting on the video  that was made by a message boarder who went out and found this,






And then made a video about, and the concrete core basically,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]

Had this to say.

*
jh4dc5s
5 days ago
The buildings had a concrete core. I'm a Mechanical Engineer. You can't build a structure that tall without a concrete core. Sorry&#65279; to all the Disinfo agents and brainwashed sheep 
No one bought your bullshit. *


----------



## Christophera

This is the video that was found and frames used to make this .gif.






The image posted confirms the wall object seen in the animated .gif


----------



## Fizz

thats all you have? one anonymous internet poster?!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> One of the people commenting on the video  that was made by a message boarder who went out and found this,
> 
> 
> 
> And then made a video about, and the concrete core basically,
> 
> 
> 
> Had this to say.
> 
> *
> jh4dc5s
> 5 days ago
> The buildings had a concrete core. I'm a Mechanical Engineer. You can't build a structure that tall without a concrete core. Sorry&#65279; to all the Disinfo agents and brainwashed sheep
> No one bought your bullshit. *


then he is as big a fucking LIAR as you are
hes not what he claims because it is clear that that is a section of FLOOR you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmm, divot has never said where that floor fell from to be first seen vertical .  .  . indicating the reverse is true (as usual), divot is the liar.






Since divot cannot say where the supposed floor fell from beginning in a horizontal position to the vertical position the object, wall, is first seen, then divvie is the liar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, divot has never said where that floor fell from to be first seen vertical .  .  . indicating the reverse is true (as usual), divot is the liar.


you fucking liar
it was never vertical in the first place
and it could have been ANY floor you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you are a moron or working to confuse only make you look like the agent you are.  You cannot answer because the animated .gif shows a wall.

Show or explain when it was anything but vertical as the video shows us the object begins vertical as a wall.


----------



## slackjawed

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, agents always pst misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the others but I am having a great summer working at Big Lake and just don't have the same amount of time to argue with the treasonous delusional retards that I have in the winter.
> 
> The fishing is fantastic, and the trout taste wonderful! Come on up!
> 
> As an aside, I have refused to rent a boat to 4 different people who came in from CA and claimed our Immigration law to be racist.  The campground manager denied campsites to 2 of them.
> 
> If CA folks want to boycott Az why are they even here?
> 
> 
> 911insidenutjob has once again proven his worthlessness with the post I responded to.
> Agent Chri$$y must have given him a cut of the profits......
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


no concrete core in your picture.


----------



## Christophera

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, agents always pst misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.
Click to expand...


Seems that the agents assignments must respect the social divisions that exist in society.  So they can come over and snipe now and then but opposing facts with nothing eventually cause exposure.  Accordingly the masters of fizz, ditzer, stan, gumjob etc.  have decided they have an expendable image.  

Why expose more agents by overworking them with nothing except text when you can sacrifice the image of a few and just make them look better or more normal?  Just by having a more generally devoted agent (general political position supporting the infiltration) pop in now and then to make a comment, a similar effect is gained.

Also, the perpetrators working for treason do not want to draw too much attention to their efforts to dismiss the concrete core.  That has the reverse effect.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, agents always pst misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that the agents assignments must respect the social divisions that exist in society.  So they can come over and snipe now and then but opposing facts with nothing eventually cause exposure.  Accordingly the masters of fizz, ditzer, stan, gumjob etc.  have decided they have an expendable image.
> 
> Why expose more agents by overworking them with nothing except text when you can sacrifice the image of a few and just make them look better or more normal?  Just by having a more generally devoted agent (general political position supporting the infiltration) pop in now and then to make a comment, a similar effect is gained.
> 
> Also, the perpetrators working for treason do not want to draw too much attention to their efforts to dismiss the concrete core.  That has the reverse effect.
Click to expand...

you are fucking delusional


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, agents always pst misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems that the agents assignments must respect the social divisions that exist in society.  So they can come over and snipe now and then but opposing facts with nothing eventually cause exposure.  Accordingly the masters of fizz, ditzer, stan, gumjob etc.  have decided they have an expendable image.
> 
> Why expose more agents by overworking them with nothing except text when you can sacrifice the image of a few and just make them look better or more normal?  Just by having a more generally devoted agent (general political position supporting the infiltration) pop in now and then to make a comment, a similar effect is gained.
> 
> Also, the perpetrators working for treason do not want to draw too much attention to their efforts to dismiss the concrete core.  That has the reverse effect.
Click to expand...


HAhahahahahaha!!! what a fucking moron. it really must suck to be so paranoid and think the entire world is plotting against you. if you werent a deadbeat dad and refused to pay child support for over a dozen years i might even feel sorry for you and your severe mental illness.

but as it stands now you are just a complete fucking idiot. if your nose was upside down you would drown when it rains. you are proof that evolution can work in reverse.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> so chris,your still going at it with agents Gam and Fizz huh? wonder whatever happened to the other agents Candycorn trollboy,Slackass and Ditzcon.not that I care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the agents assignments must respect the social divisions that exist in society.  So they can come over and snipe now and then but opposing facts with nothing eventually cause exposure.  Accordingly the masters of fizz, ditzer, stan, gumjob etc.  have decided they have an expendable image.
> 
> Why expose more agents by overworking them with nothing except text when you can sacrifice the image of a few and just make them look better or more normal?  Just by having a more generally devoted agent (general political position supporting the infiltration) pop in now and then to make a comment, a similar effect is gained.
> 
> Also, the perpetrators working for treason do not want to draw too much attention to their efforts to dismiss the concrete core.  That has the reverse effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAhahahahahaha!!! what a fucking moron. it really must suck to be so paranoid and think the entire world is plotting against you. if you werent a deadbeat dad and refused to pay child support for over a dozen years i might even feel sorry for you and your severe mental illness.
> 
> but as it stands now you are just a complete fucking idiot. if your nose was upside down you would drown when it rains. you are proof that evolution can work in reverse.
Click to expand...

yeah, one could almost feel sorry for the moron


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBBBWaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa, gumout, I did not say what you said I said.  The only thing you can do is pretend to be such a moron that you cannot interpret what is posted correctly.
> 
> The escalators ran up slopes from the narrow ends of the core.  The elevators that opened into the lobby surrounded the pedestal and were inside of the concrete core wall.  WTC 2 had a thinner core wall than WTC 1.  I've already shown the towers had different concrete core designs.
> 
> World Trade Center Tower Silhouettes
> 
> Your image shows enough thickness for the core wall between the inside of the interior box columns and the very deep, into the wall, elevator shaft.
> 
> You are an agent against the US Constitution conducting treason.
> 
> _TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
> Section 2382. Misprision of treason
> 
> Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both.
> 
> MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:
> &#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.??Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to draw a diagram of what you say existed in WTC2? I bet you won't because I'll show you just how stupid you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In red above your fellow agents will see that I state, and always have since remembering more detail of the docuemntary, that the WTC 2 core was thinner.  It also did not have the thick basewall that WTC 1 had.
> 
> You need to show an image from 9-11 showing this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the core area.  You also need to show plans that are official that have details of diagonal braces and gusset plates.  You and FEMA assert that construction shows "core columns".  I know that the butt plates on them prove they are too weak for core columns.  Not one "core column" can have one compromised joint.  Each must have 100% deep fillet welds.
Click to expand...


The agents must be posting so much to push facts exposing they support the FEMA deception back where they are not so easily seen.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit deleted>.


grow a functioning brain cell


----------



## Christophera

Functioning brain cells working for truth to protect the US Constitution define this as concrete.






If the core of the Twins was like this,






then there would be pieces of core column, structural steel protruding up from the top of the core.  There are none.  The possibility of a steel core columned core having gypsum fastened to it, as agents suggest is shown in the image at top, is basically non existent because of the uniformity,  gypsum will be torn away from the supposed core columns leaving an irregular silhouette.

Brain cells reasonably dictate that IF the FEMA core of steel core columns existed, then there will be at least one image of one tower that shows the supposed steel core structure.  There are none.

Also, the violations of law deprived the public of building plans contained int he civic center documents the WTC documents comprise AND 6,000 file of photos.  Meaning that guiliani enabled the deception the agents are trying to uphold.

Clearly when they fail to recognize that violation of law by guiliani, they support lawless government and the secret structure of the Twins used in mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit deleted>.


grow some functional brain cells


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Functioning brain cells working for truth to protect the US Constitution define this as concrete.


you arent protecting the US constitution, you delusional moron. you are lying to push your concrete core hoax.

how's that whole "i am the chosen one" bullshit working out for you?


----------



## Christophera

How can that be when laws guranteeing open government are violated and YOU refuse to acknowledge that the violations of law deprive the public of the buildings plans AND 6,000 photo files?

Any citizen supporting and defending the Constitution by demanding lawful performance of the government because the laws are made under and in the spirit of the Consitution  .  .  . pretend moron.

The Twin towers had a concrete core, FEMA lied.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> How can that be when laws guranteeing open government are violated and YOU refuse to acknowledge that the violations of law deprive the public of the buildings plans AND 6,000 photo files?
> 
> Any citizen supporting and defending the Constitution by demanding lawful performance of the government because the laws are made under and in the spirit of the Consitution  .  .  . pretend moron.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core, FEMA lied.



hey jackass.... there was no violation of the law. its all your your delusional head, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Christophera

Laws have been violated and they would not want that fact known because they enabled misprision of felony and treason.

NYCLU:

_
NYCLU Press Release
February 6, 2002 -- The NYCLU today sent a letter (see below) to Mayor Bloomberg and Corporation Counsel Cardozo urging them to terminate the city&#8217;s contract to turn over the archival records of the Giuliani administration to the Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc.

Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.

Although the December 24th contract between the City and the Giuliani Center acknowledges the City&#8217;s obligations under FOIL, two provisions of the contract violate FOIL. One provision gives Mr. Giuliani veto power over the disclosure of documents he deems personal. The other allows the Giuliani Center to prescreen documents and determine when they are &#8220;public.&#8221; This provision intrudes the Center into a determinative process not contemplated by FOIL.

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._

Disclosure of treason pursuant to Title 18 chapter 115 

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional debunked bullshit removed>


seriously, seek out professional help you fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

a letter from the NYCLU isnt a lawsuit or charges. its a fucking letter. WHERE'S PROOF OF THE VIOLATION?

all this crap was debunked already and you know this. guliani had an outside firm microfilm his records and then they were returned. why dont you ever tell the end of the story?


----------



## Christophera

The details actions of guiliani and the requirements of law are satisfactorily and reasonably laid out in the NYCLU account and they are formally addressing officials with duty.  No one except you is denying what the NYCLU writes is true.

Where is the rebuttal from guiliani that he did not take the WTC documents?

Traitor


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The details actions of guiliani and the requirements of law are satisfactorily and reasonably laid out in the NYCLU account and they are formally addressing officials with duty.  No one except you is denying what the NYCLU writes is true.
> 
> Where is the rebuttal from guiliani that he did not take the WTC documents?
> 
> Traitor


no, they weren't you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Agent with pitiful attempt to pretend confusion fails and exposes conspiracy to deceive and mislead.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429134-post1061.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The details actions of guiliani and the requirements of law are satisfactorily and reasonably laid out in the NYCLU account and they are formally addressing officials with duty.  No one except you is denying what the NYCLU writes is true.
> 
> Where is the rebuttal from guiliani that he did not take the WTC documents?
> 
> Traitor


nobody said he didnt take them. he took them and had them microfilmed and returned them. you were shown all this shit before. no laws were broken. no charges were filed. the blueprints weren't even part of any of this crap. its something you completely made up.

how can you expect us to believe any of the shit you say you remembered from a fucking 1980 documentary when you cant even remember what happened in the last few months?!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent with pitiful attempt to pretend confusion fails and exposes conspiracy to deceive and mislead.


you are the pitiful one, you pathetic moron
you look at photos of STEEL and call it concrete
you are a fucking insane moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> How can that be when laws guranteeing open government are violated and YOU refuse to acknowledge that the violations of law deprive the public of the buildings plans AND 6,000 photo files?
> 
> Any citizen supporting and defending the Constitution by demanding lawful performance of the government because the laws are made under and in the spirit of the Consitution  .  .  . pretend moron.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core, FEMA lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's better when he re-posts his bebunked pictures and videos. I can't make out heads or tails of what he is trying to say here.
> 
> It might make more sense if he ever got his Kryptonian to English translator fixed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you are a bigger moron does not make you less of a traitor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are a bigger moron does not make you less of a traitor.



Claiming I am a "bigger moron" means that you are admitting here and now for all to see that you know YOU are a moron.

Thanks for finally admitting it, MORON!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are a bigger moron does not make you less of a traitor.



how come you have all this time to do research and produce youtube videos and do other silly activist stuff but you claim you are disabled?

how can that be, mr deadbeat? you still trying to collect social security disability like when you were actually working under the table and filing your claim?

this probably deserves some checking into. i'm sure the nice people at social security would be very interested to check into how you are so active all the time yet you claim you are disabled.

fucking scumbag living off my taxes and then complaining that i'm a traitor.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The detailed actions of guiliani and the requirements of law are satisfactorily and reasonably laid out in the NYCLU account and they are formally addressing officials with duty.  No one except you is denying what the NYCLU writes is true.
> 
> Where is the rebuttal from guiliani that he did not take the WTC documents?
> 
> Traitor
> 
> 
> 
> nobody said he didnt take them. he took them and had them microfilmed and returned them. you were shown all this shit before. no laws were broken. no charges were filed. the blueprints weren't even part of any of this crap. its something you completely made up.
> 
> how can you expect us to believe any of the shit you say you remembered from a fucking 1980 documentary when you cant even remember what happened in the last few months?!!
Click to expand...




Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can that be when laws guranteeing open government are violated and YOU refuse to acknowledge that the violations of law deprive the public of the buildings plans AND 6,000 photo files?
> 
> Any citizen supporting and defending the Constitution by demanding lawful performance of the government because the laws are made under and in the spirit of the Consitution  .  .  . pretend moron.
> 
> The Twin towers had a concrete core, FEMA lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's better when he re-posts his bebunked pictures and videos. I can't make out heads or tails of what he is trying to say here.
> 
> It might make more sense if he ever got his Kryptonian to English translator fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Christophera said:


> Pretending you are a bigger moron does not make you less of a traitor.



rattie was commenting upon fuzzers words, not addressing me.  Pretending to be morons together is cute but as an impliment of treason its sickening.


----------



## Christophera

All of what I, I do to protect my children from the mass murderers you work to protect.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> All of what I, I do to protect my children from the mass murderers you work to protect.


you lie
you are a fucking deadbeat


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All of what I, I do to protect my children from the mass murderers you work to protect.


yet you are guilty for not paying child support for years and have been sentenced to jail time for being a deadbeat dad.

if you protected bin laden as well as you protect your kids we would have his head on a stick by now. 

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Predicatably the agents need to change the subject in ad hominium.  All the issues show that agents do not respect the Constitutional rights of the 3,000 dead at the WTC on 9-11 or the rights of fathers in family law court.  Or the rights of citizens to have access to fair courts at all.

MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL

The most obvious fact is that NEVER has an image of the FEMA core on 9-11 been posted.






That structure di dnot exist, this one did.  A concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>


seek out help and pay your chaild support you fucking disgusting deadbeat


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



figure out how to fit all those elevators into your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The detailed actions of guiliani and the requirements of law are satisfactorily and reasonably laid out in the NYCLU account and they are formally addressing officials with duty.  No one except you is denying what the NYCLU writes is true.
> 
> Where is the rebuttal from guiliani that he did not take the WTC documents?
> 
> Traitor
> 
> 
> 
> nobody said he didnt take them. he took them and had them microfilmed and returned them. you were shown all this shit before. no laws were broken. no charges were filed. the blueprints weren't even part of any of this crap. its something you completely made up.
> 
> how can you expect us to believe any of the shit you say you remembered from a fucking 1980 documentary when you cant even remember what happened in the last few months?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending you are a bigger moron does not make you less of a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rattie was commenting upon fuzzers words, not addressing me.  Pretending to be morons together is cute but as an impliment of treason its sickening.
Click to expand...


Look at Chri$$y trying to be clever.

Where was this cleverness the day the judge made you empty out your pockets in the courtroom??


----------



## Gamolon

Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:





Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:





The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Pretending you are a moron or working to confuse only make you look like the agent you are.  You cannot answer because the animated .gif shows a wall.
> 
> Show or explain when it was anything but vertical as the video shows us the object begins vertical as a wall.



hey chris,why do you even bother with these disinformation agents? I dont know about Gam but agents Fizzle,ditzcon and slackass have all defended the warren report that oswald was the lone assassin of JFK,so you know they are hopeless on 9/11 when they still defend THAT disproven fairy tale all these years later even though its a known fact 80% of americans no longer accept that fairy tale anymore either.lol.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending you are a moron or working to confuse only make you look like the agent you are.  You cannot answer because the animated .gif shows a wall.
> 
> Show or explain when it was anything but vertical as the video shows us the object begins vertical as a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey chris,why do you even bother with these disinformation agents? I dont know about Gam but agents Fizzle,ditzcon and slackass have all defended the warren report that oswald was the lone assassin of JFK,so you know they are hopeless on 9/11 when they still defend THAT disproven fairy tale all these years later even though its a known fact 80% of americans no longer accept that fairy tale anymore either.lol.
Click to expand...

do you even understand the LIES this dipshit is trying to push?
no, you just ass lick anyone that claims ANY kind of conspiracy
you are a bigger fucking moron than he is because you are here supporting him in spite of the fact he thinks most of the other morons you support are also disinfo agent

LOL


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.



The basis of you dimensions for elevators comes from the obsolete, digitally altered plans that have the fake revision tables.






AND YOU REFUSE TO ACKNOWLEDGE THAT GUILIANI TOOK THE WTC DOCUMENTS!

Such civic center documents always have building plans.  The WTC documents had 6,000 files of photos.

This subterfuge is what  gumjob has to do because the concrete core did not exist so there are no images of it from 9-11 to use to prove its existence.

There are images of mass rebar and an empty core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


try something new, your bullshit doesnt fool anyone


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Express elevators don't fit between the skylobby hallway and the supposed concrete core wall per this blueprint that has been marked up. The blue ovals represents the areas Chris thinks the one bank of 12 express elevators where located:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the skylobby hallway with access doors to the express elevators on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core is a physical impossibility because of these mistakes Chris has overlooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basis of you dimensions for elevators comes from the obsolete, digitally altered plans that have the fake revision tables.
Click to expand...


Ok dumbass. Let's go through this AGAIN. I don't need elevator dimensions to prove your core is fake. All I need is your bullshit claims.

You see the photo of the hallway for the 44th floor skylobby? See the express elevator access doors on the right? They are right off of the hallway wall. 

In your claims, you have put the hallway right next to the core wall.

THERE IS NO ROOM FOR ANY ELEVATORS BETWEEN THE CORE WALL AND THE HALLWAY THE WAY YOU HAVE IT SET UP. 

Do you get it yet? You have totally removed any room for elevators on that side.


----------



## Fizz

hey deadbeat jackass,

where are YOUR dimensions for the elevators? surely your magical source that provides you with dimensions for how thick your concrete core is, how thick the rebar is.... and all the other stupid bullshit you spout.... provides the info on how big the elevators were!!!


----------



## Christophera

This is not a claim.






It is a photo from 9-11 showing what can only be a concrete core.  Attempts to misidentify that core as gypsum are nonsense because if there were steel core columns inside, the gypsum would be stripped off by the hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashing over the core and we would see steel protruding.  There is none.

This animated .gif of video frames shows a massive concrete wall toppling from the east wall of WTC 1 into the empty core area.






Confirmed by another photo here from another angle.






Agents attempt to call it a floor, absurd, because we first se it in a vertical orientation WITH NO WHERE to fall from as a floor from horizontal.

Support for the demise of the US Constitution and secret methods of mass murder is all we get from agents.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> hey deadbeat jackass,
> 
> where are YOUR dimensions for the elevators? surely your magical source that provides you with dimensions for how thick your concrete core is, how thick the rebar is.... and all the other stupid bullshit you spout.... provides the info on how big the elevators were!!!


this is something that dipshit cant comprehend
HE needs to prove HIS theory correct


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> This is not a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a photo from 9-11 showing what can only be a concrete core.  Attempts to misidentify that core as gypsum are nonsense because if there were steel core columns inside, the gypsum would be stripped off by the hundreds of thousands of tons of structural steel crashing over the core and we would see steel protruding.  There is none.
> 
> This animated .gif of video frames shows a massive concrete wall toppling from the east wall of WTC 1 into the empty core area.
> 
> 
> 
> Agents attempt to call it a floor, absurd, because we first se it in a vertical orientation WITH NO WHERE to fall from as a floor from horizontal.
> 
> Support for the demise of the US Constitution and secret methods of mass murder is all we get from agents.


nothing but LIES, dipshit
you dont know what the fuck you are talking about

and it was NOT vertical, liar
it was at an angle when it first cleared the dust cloud
it was a FLOOR that the front side had dropped and the back side got hung up on the SPIRE you see behind it after it falls
that is clear as day to anyone not so fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Agents have misrepresented photos from 9-11 trying to show this core.






They never have shown steel core coumns in the core area.

The engineer of record identified a concrete core, and I show a concrete core onm 9-11.

The west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.






The north wall has already fallen revealing the empty core area.  No steel core columns.

This image shows an empty core with very small vertical steel.  Too small for structural steel or core columns.






It is rebar from the concrete walls destroyed by explosives leaving the high tensile steel rebar.

Agents attempt to call that steel "core columns" but that is a proven effort to misrepresent because the structural steel photographed seconds before from the same camera shows much larger steel.


----------



## Christophera

There is no evidence for steel core columns from indepndent sources and no images of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

PERIOD

The engineer of record properly identified the concrete core in the days immediately following 9-11.


----------



## Dante

To investigate 16 of the most prevalent claims made by conspiracy theorists, POPULAR MECHANICS assembled a team of nine researchers and reporters who, together with PM editors, consulted more than 70 professionals in fields that form the core content of this magazine, including aviation, engineering and the military. 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics

---
or, all 70 professionals are in on the secret agenda? LOL

---

Then we have the 911 truther's expert: Rosie O'Donnell!!!

Rosie O'Donnell 9/11 Conspiracy Comments: Popular Mechanics Responds Rosie O'Donnell 9/11 Conspiracy Comments: Popular Mechanics Responds - Popular Mechanics

2. The North and South Towers of the World Trade Center weren&#8217;t knocked down by planes&#8212;they both stood for more than a half-hour after the impacts. But the crashes destroyed support columns and ignited infernos that ultimately weakened&#8212;not melted&#8212;the steel structures until the towers could no longer support their own weights (NIST offers a primer here). *Ms. O&#8217;Donnell fundamentally misstates the case with her use of the word &#8220;melted&#8221;: Evidence currently points to WTC7 also collapsing because fires weakened its ravaged steel structure.*


---






The cores had their own flooring systems, which were structurally independent of the floor diaphragms that spanned the space between the cores and the perimeter walls. The core structures, like the perimeter wall structures, were 100 percent steel-framed. http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/arch/core.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents have misrepresented photos from 9-11 trying to show this core.


fucking LIAR
YOU are the only one doing the misrepresentation


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There is no evidence for steel core columns from indepndent sources and no images of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> PERIOD
> 
> The engineer of record properly identified the concrete core in the days immediately following 9-11.


why must you continue to LIE??????
Robertson NEVER said that and it is CLEARLY the reporter that got it wrong
you just keep proving over and over what a fucking moronic idiot you are over and over


----------



## DiveCon

Dante said:


> To investigate 16 of the most prevalent claims made by conspiracy theorists, POPULAR MECHANICS assembled a team of nine researchers and reporters who, together with PM editors, consulted more than 70 professionals in fields that form the core content of this magazine, including aviation, engineering and the military. 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics
> 
> ---
> or, all 70 professionals are in on the secret agenda? LOL
> 
> ---
> 
> Then we have the 911 truther's expert: Rosie O'Donnell!!!
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell 9/11 Conspiracy Comments: Popular Mechanics Responds Rosie O'Donnell 9/11 Conspiracy Comments: Popular Mechanics Responds - Popular Mechanics
> 
> 2. The North and South Towers of the World Trade Center weren&#8217;t knocked down by planes&#8212;they both stood for more than a half-hour after the impacts. But the crashes destroyed support columns and ignited infernos that ultimately weakened&#8212;not melted&#8212;the steel structures until the towers could no longer support their own weights (NIST offers a primer here). *Ms. O&#8217;Donnell fundamentally misstates the case with her use of the word &#8220;melted&#8221;: Evidence currently points to WTC7 also collapsing because fires weakened its ravaged steel structure.*


oh, THIS guy has it even worse, you show him photos of steel core columns and he sees concrete

and havent you heard?
PM, TDC, TLC, History channel, the NYT, Time Mag, NatGeo et al, are ALL in on it


----------



## Dante

*Column Arrangement*

The exact arrangement of the columns and how they were cross-braced is not apparent from public documents such as FEMA's World Trade Center Building Performance Study. The arrangement of box columns depicted in Figure 2-10 of Chapter 2 (pictured to the right) seems plausible, even though it contradicts other illustrations in the report showing a more random arrangement. It depicts the top floors of a tower and does not indicate the widths of the columns on a typical floor.

*
Cross-Bracing*

Construction photographs show that the core columns were connected to each other at each floor by large square girders and I-beams about two feet deep. The debris photograph below shows what appears to be one of the smaller core columns surrounded by perpendicular I-beams approximately three feet deep. In addition, the tops of core structures were further connected by the sloping beams of the hat truss structures. 





9-11 Research: The Core Structures


----------



## Christophera

Those are all misrepresentations agent.  Something you have to do to support the FEMA deception.  Something you have to do because the supposed steel core columns are NEVER SEEN IN THE CORE AREA ON 9-11.

fiz misrepresents images and they are exposed here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Those are all misrepresentations agent.  Something you have to do to support the FEMA deception.  Something you have to do because the supposed steel core columns are NEVER SEEN IN THE CORE AREA ON 9-11.
> 
> fiz misrepresents images and they are exposed here.


you CLAIMING that is pure bullshit
you are the only one misrepresenting anything

and FEMA didn't deceive anyone

but you sure try to
and when you fail you call everyone an agent


----------



## Christophera

fizzers misrepresentations are proven to be misrepresentations.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fizzers misrepresentations are proven to be misrepresentations.


you are a fucking liar


----------



## Christophera

Dante said:


> or, all 70 professionals are in on the secret agenda? LOL



Are you trying to say that the fake media and black budget will not accomodate 70 professionals?

There are more than 70 on the budget, and you are one of them.  Or sicker than that, you simply support secret methods of mass murder to justify war and the destruction of the US economy after the demise of the Constitution.

Not one agent OR professional can come up with an image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 because they did not exist.  This can only be reasonably identified as concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> or, all 70 professionals are in on the secret agenda? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that the fake media and black budget will not accomodate 70 professionals?
> 
> There are more than 70 on the budget, and you are one of them.  Or sicker than that, you simply support secret methods of mass murder to justify war and the destruction of the US economy after the demise of the Constitution.
> 
> Not one agent OR professional can come up with an image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11 because they did not exist.  This can only be reasonably identified as concrete.
Click to expand...

so, anyone that doesnt agree with your delusional fucking core is an agent????????

dipshit, NO ONE AGREES WITH YOUR DELUSIONS


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, no one can counter my evidence so all of the agents pretend no one agrees.  Many people agree.

Including those on message boards reading.  one such viewer went on a search and found an amazing piece of video.  It is still hosted on their original account.






Here is the video they took the frames for the .gif from.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]

See at 14 seconds.

My position is in agreement with the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.[/url which identifies a concrete core.

Pretending you cannot see the language used, "hull and core" has sequentially matching syntax to "hull-and-core".

*The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to pretend you cannot read that properly and ignore all of the other independently verified evidence while you are at it.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong, no one can counter my evidence so all of the agents pretend no one agrees.  Many people agree.
> 
> *.*


you need to learn what "evidence" is
what you post isn't evidence its delusional BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to try and assert that.  However, I'm simply defining common structures of syntax in order to demonstrate that your position is pure fabrication.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There is no evidence for steel core columns from indepndent sources and no images of the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> PERIOD
> 
> The engineer of record properly identified the concrete core in the days immediately following 9-11.



same old lies over and over again..... 


find any way to fit elevators inside your concrete core yet?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Those are all misrepresentations agent.


says who? YOU?!!!

HAHAhahahahahahaha

you're a funny guy!!


----------



## Christophera

fuz says Newsweek lied.

fz says August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. lied.

zf says this is a floor,






The opposite of what f says is most often true.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to try and assert that.  However, I'm simply defining common structures of syntax in order to demonstrate that your position is pure fabrication.


again, anyone with a functioning brain can tell that what you claim that to say is not the truth


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fuz says Newsweek lied.
> 
> fz says August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. lied.
> 
> zf says this is a floor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what f says is most often true.


WRONG, LIAR

Fizz said they GOT IT WRONG
not that they lied, dipshit, YOU are the one lying


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> fuz says Newsweek lied.
> 
> fz says August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. lied.
> 
> zf says this is a floor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of what f says is most often true.



no jackass. thats not what i say at all. i am saying YOU are the liar.

show me where i say thats a floor, you fucking moron!!! you can't because i didnt.


----------



## Christophera

If you are not saying this is a floor then it is a wall like I say it is.






Just as you are the liar I've said you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you are not saying this is a floor then it is a wall like I say it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as you are the liar I've said you are.


wrong again, dipshit, I'm the one saying it was a floor

OCCAM'S RAZOR, dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you are not saying this is a floor then it is a wall like I say it is.
> 
> Just as you are the liar I've said you are.



no... you fucking moron. let me type this really slow so even an idiot like you can understand.

YOU CLAIM I SAID IT WAS A FLOOR.

you lied. 

it doesnt matter what it is or isnt. you lied when you said i claimed it was a floor.


did you figure out how t ofit all the elevators inside your your concrete core yet? 
they dont fit. your core is impossible!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not saying this is a floor then it is a wall like I say it is.
> 
> Just as you are the liar I've said you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no... you fucking moron. let me type this really slow so even an idiot like you can understand.
> 
> YOU CLAIM I SAID IT WAS A FLOOR.
> 
> you lied.
> 
> it doesnt matter what it is or isnt. you lied when you said i claimed it was a floor.
> 
> 
> did you figure out how t ofit all the elevators inside your your concrete core yet?
> they dont fit. your core is impossible!!
Click to expand...

Occam's Razor says it was a floor

the simplest explanation is that since the ONLY concrete in the towers above grade were in the 4" thick floors, that it MUST be a floor section


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Occam's Razor says it was a floor
> 
> the simplest explanation is that since the ONLY concrete in the towers above grade were in the 4" thick floors, that it MUST be a floor section


thats assuming its even concrete like the jackass says it is. i am not even convinced its concrete. for all i know it could be one of the stairways covered in gypsum.

but its not up to anyone of us to prove what it is. "the chosen one" claims its concrete then he needs to prove it.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occam's Razor says it was a floor
> 
> the simplest explanation is that since the ONLY concrete in the towers above grade were in the 4" thick floors, that it MUST be a floor section
> 
> 
> 
> thats assuming its even concrete like the jackass says it is. i am not even convinced its concrete. for all i know it could be one of the stairways covered in gypsum.
> 
> but its not up to anyone of us to prove what it is. "the chosen one" claims its concrete then he needs to prove it.
Click to expand...

well, if it was a stairwell, wouldnt it have been INSIDE the core area?
this doesnt look like that could be the case


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occam's Razor says it was a floor
> 
> the simplest explanation is that since the ONLY concrete in the towers above grade were in the 4" thick floors, that it MUST be a floor section
> 
> 
> 
> thats assuming its even concrete like the jackass says it is. i am not even convinced its concrete. for all i know it could be one of the stairways covered in gypsum.
> 
> but its not up to anyone of us to prove what it is. "the chosen one" claims its concrete then he needs to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, if it was a stairwell, wouldnt it have been INSIDE the core area?
> this doesnt look like that could be the case
Click to expand...


there were stairwells outside the core.
Pedestrian and evacuation dynamics 2005 - Google Books


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats assuming its even concrete like the jackass says it is. i am not even convinced its concrete. for all i know it could be one of the stairways covered in gypsum.
> 
> but its not up to anyone of us to prove what it is. "the chosen one" claims its concrete then he needs to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> well, if it was a stairwell, wouldnt it have been INSIDE the core area?
> this doesnt look like that could be the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there were stairwells outside the core.
> Pedestrian and evacuation dynamics 2005 - Google Books
Click to expand...

but that doesnt say they were outside the core


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, if it was a stairwell, wouldnt it have been INSIDE the core area?
> this doesnt look like that could be the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were stairwells outside the core.
> Pedestrian and evacuation dynamics 2005 - Google Books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but that doesnt say they were outside the core
Click to expand...


yeah it does. at one point it says something like "stairway A was in the northwest corner of the building" (not an exact quote) and also that there were stairways for tenants occupying multiple floors.


----------



## Christophera

When the ex mayor
 depived the public of the buildings plans the discussion between agents was made possible instead of equal protection of law.

NIST did not have the plans and this was all I found in their entire product describing theor soureces of structural information.







mayor


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> When the ex mayor
> depived the public of the buildings plans the discussion between agents was made possible instead of equal protection of law.
> 
> NIST did not have the plans and this was all I found in their entire product describing theor soureces of structural information.


you are a fucking LIAR

you are sick, seek out professional help


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> When the ex mayor
> depived the public of the buildings plans the discussion between agents was made possible instead of equal protection of law.
> 
> NIST did not have the plans and this was all I found in their entire product describing theor soureces of structural information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayor




same delusional bullshit over and over again. there is NOTHING you have that states building plans were among the documents you claim guiliani took. its something else you simply pulled out of your ass. 

the building plans were INSIDE THE BUILDING when it collapsed. robertson had a copy and cooperated with FEMA and the NIST. go to their website and look, you moron. LERA | Leslie E. Robertson Associates 

god, your fucking dumb!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the ex mayor
> depived the public of the buildings plans the discussion between agents was made possible instead of equal protection of law.
> 
> NIST did not have the plans and this was all I found in their entire product describing theor soureces of structural information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same delusional bullshit over and over again. there is NOTHING you have that states building plans were among the documents you claim guiliani took. its something else you simply pulled out of your ass.
> 
> the building plans were INSIDE THE BUILDING when it collapsed. robertson had a copy and cooperated with FEMA and the NIST. go to their website and look, you moron. LERA | Leslie E. Robertson Associates
> 
> god, your fucking dumb!!
Click to expand...

he's not just dumb, at this point, he is a fucking LIAR


----------



## Christophera

All civic center documents have the bulding plans.  In an emergency parts of the center may be too dangerous to access plans on site so the civic center document room becomes the source.

That is why guiliani took them so NIST could claim there were no plans.

Then the fake plans from silverstein that are shown to be inaccurate can be foisted on the truth movement.

The FEMA deception is exposed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional BULLSHIT deleted>.


you're a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All civic center documents have the bulding plans.  In an emergency parts of the center may be too dangerous to access plans on site so the civic center document room becomes the source.
> 
> That is why guiliani took them so NIST could claim there were no plans.
> 
> Then the fake plans from silverstein that are shown to be inaccurate can be foisted on the truth movement.
> 
> The FEMA deception is exposed.



so thanks for backing up my statement that you completely pulled that out of your ass and have nothing to back your claim up.

another fucking delusional lie exposed.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> All civic center documents have the bulding plans.  In an emergency parts of the center may be too dangerous to access plans on site so the civic center document room becomes the source.
> 
> That is why guiliani took them so NIST could claim there were no plans.
> 
> Then the fake plans from silverstein that are shown to be inaccurate can be foisted on the truth movement.
> 
> The FEMA deception is exposed.



What plans did Domel use then?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> What plans did Domel use then?



Hahahahahahaha!! i never thought of that!!

there's another major fucking hole in his story!!


----------



## Christophera

If you look at the dates of August Domel's report you'll see that it was BEFORE guilini stole the WTC documents.  I suspect that was the source.

He probably told FEMA he refused to produce anything unless he saw them.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you look at the dates of August Domel's report you'll see that it was BEFORE guilini stole the WTC documents.  I suspect that was the source.
> 
> He probably told FEMA he refused to produce anything unless he saw them.



pulling more shit out of your ass.


once again, where is your proof that building plans had anything to do with guiliani's documents? 

"i suspect" and "probably" aint gonna cut it!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All civic center documents have the bulding plans.  In an emergency parts of the center may be too dangerous to access plans on site so the civic center document room becomes the source.
> 
> That is why guiliani took them so NIST could claim there were no plans.
> 
> Then the fake plans from silverstein that are shown to be inaccurate can be foisted on the truth movement.
> 
> The FEMA deception is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What plans did Domel use then?
Click to expand...

thats just it, he DIDN'T use the plans, thats why he got it WRONG
and hes too much of a chickenshit to actually answer a real email


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the dates of August Domel's report you'll see that it was BEFORE guilini stole the WTC documents.  I suspect that was the source.
> 
> He probably told FEMA he refused to produce anything unless he saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulling more shit out of your ass.
> 
> 
> once again, where is your proof that building plans had anything to do with guiliani's documents?
> 
> "i suspect" and "probably" aint gonna cut it!!!!
Click to expand...

thats how you know he doesn't know that the fuck he's talking about
that and the fact you can show him TONS of photos showing STEEL core columns and he STILL refuses to admit the truth


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If you look at the dates of August Domel's report you'll see that it was BEFORE guilini stole the WTC documents.  I suspect that was the source.
> 
> He probably told FEMA he refused to produce anything unless he saw them.



Hey weasel. Domel said he had drawings from the engineering firms that were involved in the renovations and construction of the towers.

Nothing to do with the mayor. 

So are you saying that Domel saw the planes with the concrete core, then saw the deception about there NOT being a core, and is not coming forward????


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All civic center documents have the bulding plans.  In an emergency parts of the center may be too dangerous to access plans on site so the civic center document room becomes the source.
> 
> That is why guiliani took them so NIST could claim there were no plans.
> 
> Then the fake plans from silverstein that are shown to be inaccurate can be foisted on the truth movement.
> 
> The FEMA deception is exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What plans did Domel use then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats just it, he DIDN'T use the plans, thats why he got it WRONG
> and hes too much of a chickenshit to actually answer a real email
Click to expand...


He had access to them as stated in his report. 

Chris is actually accusing Domel of knowing information that would lead to the arrest and prosecution of the "real" people responsible for the murder of 3,000 people.

I'm going to shoot an email to Domel and show him what Chris is accusing him of and that Chris is smearing his name with all this garbage.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Hey weasel. Domel said he had drawings from the engineering firms that were involved in the renovations and construction of the towers.
> 
> Nothing to do with the mayor.
> 
> So are you saying that Domel saw the planes with the concrete core, then saw the deception about there NOT being a core, and is not coming forward????



sounds like Chrissypoo needs to include Domel in his treason charges!!


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What plans did Domel use then?
> 
> 
> 
> thats just it, he DIDN'T use the plans, thats why he got it WRONG
> and hes too much of a chickenshit to actually answer a real email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had access to them as stated in his report.
> 
> Chris is actually accusing Domel of knowing information that would lead to the arrest and prosecution of the "real" people responsible for the murder of 3,000 people.
> 
> I'm going to shoot an email to Domel and show him what Chris is accusing him of and that Chris is smearing his name with all this garbage.
> 
> Should be interesting.
Click to expand...

i tried emailing him, he doesnt respond
but in his report he DOES claim concrete in the core
and we all know this is impossible if he actually saw the plans


----------



## Gamolon

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats just it, he DIDN'T use the plans, thats why he got it WRONG
> and hes too much of a chickenshit to actually answer a real email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had access to them as stated in his report.
> 
> Chris is actually accusing Domel of knowing information that would lead to the arrest and prosecution of the "real" people responsible for the murder of 3,000 people.
> 
> I'm going to shoot an email to Domel and show him what Chris is accusing him of and that Chris is smearing his name with all this garbage.
> 
> Should be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i tried emailing him, he doesnt respond
> but in his report he DOES claim concrete in the core
> and we all know this is impossible if he actually saw the plans
Click to expand...


He may respond when he sees someone dragging his name through the mud in a shitload of public forums. Not to mention that Chris accusing him of knowing information dealing with the destruction of the towers and the killing of 3,000 people and he isn't coming forward.

Wonder what he'll say?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had access to them as stated in his report.
> 
> Chris is actually accusing Domel of knowing information that would lead to the arrest and prosecution of the "real" people responsible for the murder of 3,000 people.
> 
> I'm going to shoot an email to Domel and show him what Chris is accusing him of and that Chris is smearing his name with all this garbage.
> 
> Should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> i tried emailing him, he doesnt respond
> but in his report he DOES claim concrete in the core
> and we all know this is impossible if he actually saw the plans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He may respond when he sees someone dragging his name through the mud in a shitload of public forums. Not to mention that Chris accusing him of knowing information dealing with the destruction of the towers and the killing of 3,000 people and he isn't coming forward.
> 
> Wonder what he'll say?
Click to expand...

he never replied to my email, so i assume he wont to yours either
but then maybe you might be able to compose a better letter 

doesnt hurt to try


----------



## Christophera

Gee, all that and not one image from 9-11 of this core structure.







Considering the independently verified evidnece of a concrete core, it is no surprise that images of steel core columns on 9-11 in the core area have never been seen.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gee, all that and not one image from 9-11 of this core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> _<delusional bullshit removed>._


LIAR
its been posted NUMEROUS times


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


all this crap has been debunked already


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gee, all that and not one image from 9-11 of this core structure.



Hey Chri$$y, how much did you make in the last 3 months trying to get people to hit your debunked links??

I'll bet it was about 78 cents. Am I right??


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, all that and not one image from 9-11 of this core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chri$$y, how much did you make in the last 3 months trying to get people to hit your debunked links??
> 
> I'll bet it was about 78 cents. Am I right??
Click to expand...

well, everytime he posts it here it gets a hit on his site
which is why his ability to post images and links should be removed
above and beyond that fact that its all delusional bullshit, of course


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, all that and not one image from 9-11 of this core structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chri$$y, how much did you make in the last 3 months trying to get people to hit your debunked links??
> 
> I'll bet it was about 78 cents. Am I right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, everytime he posts it here it gets a hit on his site
> which is why his ability to post images and links should be removed
> above and beyond that fact that its all delusional bullshit, of course
Click to expand...


How does that work? How would the allgoofy website know he was posting it here to get a credit for it?

We all know that anybody that was going to check one of his links would have done it on one of the first 800 times he posted it.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chri$$y, how much did you make in the last 3 months trying to get people to hit your debunked links??
> 
> I'll bet it was about 78 cents. Am I right??
> 
> 
> 
> well, everytime he posts it here it gets a hit on his site
> which is why his ability to post images and links should be removed
> above and beyond that fact that its all delusional bullshit, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does that work? How would the allgoofy website know he was posting it here to get a credit for it?
> 
> We all know that anybody that was going to check one of his links would have done it on one of the first 800 times he posted it.
Click to expand...

its called a "pingback"

when you post a link, it gives you the title of the page on here

example: Bing


----------



## Fizz

for somebody that claims to be "the chosen one" to lead us all out of hypnosis (or some crazy shit like that) he certainly isnt doing a very good job. how many followers do you have now chrissypoo? have you actually led anyone out of their manchurian candidate's ummmmm. ... ehhhh... whatever a manchurian candidate's state is????

have you had a meeting of all your followers where you needed more than just one pot of coffee and one dozen donuts yet?


----------



## Fizz

actually, he doesnt get paid for any of that shit. it actually costs him money for bandwidth (because he is a dumbfuck and apparently doesnt have unlimited bandwidth).

he doesnt make any money by posting an image or anything like that. he would make money of somebody went to his site and clicked on an advertisers link (if he has any) or if someone actually bought his book or something like that. but he wont make money just for displaying his silly misinterpreted images.

he doesnt even make sense in his posts. can you imagine reading an entire book of that crap?!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, everytime he posts it here it gets a hit on his site
> which is why his ability to post images and links should be removed
> above and beyond that fact that its all delusional bullshit, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does that work? How would the allgoofy website know he was posting it here to get a credit for it?
> 
> We all know that anybody that was going to check one of his links would have done it on one of the first 800 times he posted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its called a "pingback"
> 
> when you post a link, it gives you the title of the page on here
> 
> example: Bing
Click to expand...


I never knew that. Thanks for the info.

I'll definitely have to make sure I don't quote any of Chri$$y's links. I don't want to help him earn any more blood money.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> actually, he doesnt get paid for any of that shit. it actually costs him money for bandwidth (because he is a dumbfuck and apparently doesnt have unlimited bandwidth).
> 
> he doesnt make any money by posting an image or anything like that. he would make money of somebody went to his site and clicked on an advertisers link (if he has any) or if someone actually bought his book or something like that. but he wont make money just for displaying his silly misinterpreted images.
> 
> he doesnt even make sense in his posts. can you imagine reading an entire book of that crap?!!



The dumbass wrote a book??

What's it called, "The Mystical Adventures of Tard-El"??


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, he doesnt get paid for any of that shit. it actually costs him money for bandwidth (because he is a dumbfuck and apparently doesnt have unlimited bandwidth).
> 
> he doesnt make any money by posting an image or anything like that. he would make money of somebody went to his site and clicked on an advertisers link (if he has any) or if someone actually bought his book or something like that. but he wont make money just for displaying his silly misinterpreted images.
> 
> he doesnt even make sense in his posts. can you imagine reading an entire book of that crap?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass wrote a book??
> 
> What's it called, "The Mystical Adventures of Tard-El"??
Click to expand...


something about native american people using algae to have medicine men blink aggressively at you.

or something absurd like that.....


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> actually, he doesnt get paid for any of that shit. it actually costs him money for bandwidth (because he is a dumbfuck and apparently doesnt have unlimited bandwidth).
> 
> he doesnt make any money by posting an image or anything like that. he would make money of somebody went to his site and clicked on an advertisers link (if he has any) or if someone actually bought his book or something like that. but he wont make money just for displaying his silly misinterpreted images.
> 
> he doesnt even make sense in his posts. can you imagine reading an entire book of that crap?!!


actually it does
but its a tiny amount
fractions of a penny per hit

why do you think i remove his delusional bullshit all the time?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, he doesnt get paid for any of that shit. it actually costs him money for bandwidth (because he is a dumbfuck and apparently doesnt have unlimited bandwidth).
> 
> he doesnt make any money by posting an image or anything like that. he would make money of somebody went to his site and clicked on an advertisers link (if he has any) or if someone actually bought his book or something like that. but he wont make money just for displaying his silly misinterpreted images.
> 
> he doesnt even make sense in his posts. can you imagine reading an entire book of that crap?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbass wrote a book??
> 
> What's it called, "The Mystical Adventures of Tard-El"??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> something about native american people using algae to have medicine men blink aggressively at you.
> 
> or something absurd like that.....
Click to expand...


And so his requests for the 1860's records were just an attempt to get the state to do his book research for him.

Typical deadbeat looney logic. Never do for yourself what you can get from the government teat. Just like his "disability".


----------



## Christophera

The agents hijacking the thread in obsufucation is very obvious.  If you are going to support the information of FEMA, you must show an image from 9-11 of such a structure as they show in the core area.






The engineer of record describes a concrete core,






And I have no problem finding a picture of a concrete core.  What's up with you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The agents hijacking the thread in *obsufucation* is very obvious.  If you are going to support the information of FEMA, you must show an image from 9-11 of such a structure as they show in the core area.
> 
> And I have no problem finding a picture of a concrete core.  What's up with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You absolutely have a problem, as you haven't posted even one picture of a concrete core. Especially prior to 9/11. You have had numerous photos shown to you of the steel core prior to 9/11, why can't you reciprocate??? What's up with that???
> 
> And what the fuck is "obsufucation"???
> 
> Use some of your blood money, or the money from your book sales, and buy a translator that works, MORON. Or did the bailiff take it away again??
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The engineer of record describes a concrete core,


liar


----------



## Christophera

And another engineer certified in 12 states describes a concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​
They are both verified by Oxford.







Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of In


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> And another engineer certified in 12 states describes a concrete core.
> 
> ​
> They are both verified by Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of In


LIAR

why do you insist on re-posting the same bullshit over and over
are you THAT fucking retarded you don't ever learn?


----------



## Christophera

The agents have nothing to offer except misinfomration and misrepresentation.  They support the FEMA deception misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
Butt plates seen below joined the elevator guide rail support steel.  They allow easy shifting and alignment to keep guide rails plumb.  A core of steel columns must have only 100% deep fillet weld AND gusset plates as well as diagonal braces.  No construction photo shows these braces, they do show butt plates.






No 9-11 image shows the supposed steel core columns because the elevator guide rail support steel fell immediately (or before) as soon as the concrete core walls that supported it were destroyed.

On the right is the frames of the inner wall of exterior steel on the right with the west WTC 1 concrete core wall on the left.  The north wall has fallen allowing view into the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <deleted stupid repetitive delusional BULLSHIT, AGAIN>


you are seriously fucked in the head


----------



## Christophera

You say that agent, then fail to post an image of this core on 9-11.  WTF is with that traitor?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You say that agent, then fail to post an image of this core on 9-11.  WTF is with that traitor?


dipshit, you have had DOZENS posted for you
you are just to fucking stupid to admit it


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No 9-11 image shows the supposed steel core columns because the elevator guide rail support steel fell immediately (or before) as soon as the concrete core walls that supported it were destroyed.
> 
> On the right is the frames of the inner wall of exterior steel on the right with the west WTC 1 concrete core wall on the left.  The north wall has fallen allowing view into the core area.



How did this work for WTC2? I'm telling you. You need a quick sketch or something to show what your mental depiction of WTC2's core looked like at the lobby level going upward. Supposedly you saw this in your documentary as they even supposedly said they used Cape Canaveral as an example.

Your previous verbal descriptions make no sense.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The agents have nothing to offer except misinfomration and misrepresentation.  They support the FEMA deception misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> Butt plates seen below joined the elevator guide rail support steel.  They allow easy shifting and alignment to keep guide rails plumb.  A core of steel columns must have only 100% deep fillet weld AND gusset plates as well as diagonal braces.  No construction photo shows these braces, they do show butt plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No 9-11 image shows the supposed steel core columns because the elevator guide rail support steel fell immediately (or before) as soon as the concrete core walls that supported it were destroyed.
> 
> On the right is the frames of the inner wall of exterior steel on the right with the west WTC 1 concrete core wall on the left.  The north wall has fallen allowing view into the core area.



Hey Chris. Just curious. How big do you think the express elevators where? They were rated at 10,000 lbs. and could carry up to 50 people.


----------



## Gamolon

Let's use some logic about the express elevator size Chris, since you seem to have a problem with the links to the model and dimensions supplied to you that was NOT garnered from the blueprints. I find it funny that you will not call the supplier of these elevators and get the dimensions yourself to either prove or deny the correctness of the ones I supplied. 

I mean you ARE about the truth right? If someone supplied you with the possibility that your theory could be wrong, you'd look into it right?

Anyways, the express elevator could hold up to 50 people. Let's say that a standing person takes up a 1' x 2' box (foot length x shoulder width). That would give us the following INSIDE dimensions. Keep in mind that these following dimensions are just the INSIDE wall dimensions of the express elevator.

1. One row of 50 people would render an elevator size of 50' x 2'.
2. Two rows of 50 people (25 people per row) would render an elevator size of 25' x 4'.
3. Three rows of 50 people (16 in one row and 17 in the other two) would render an elevator size of 17' x 6'.
4. Four rows of 50 people (two rows of 12 and two rows of 13) would render an elevator size of 13' x 8'
5. Five rows of 50 people (five rows of 10) would render an elevator size of 10' x 10'. 

You can take this up to however many rows you'd like, but keep in mind that 10' looks like the minimal dimension you'd have to allow for either width or height of people standing next to each other or front to back.

You do NOT have room between the 16' hallway and your core wall to fit ANY OF THESE CONFIGURATIONS.

Now, if you want to be a real truth seeker, you can easily obtain the dimensions for these express elevators from the manufacturer. I suggest you do that.

You have a real dimensional problem that cannot be surmounted by "personal assumptions of what photos my or may not contain". Your descriptions of photos and waht they contain can be trumped by math and dimensions alone. The fact that I can prove your core physically impossible with math and dimensions trumps you AND your photo analysis. The fact hat you have no other engineering authority backing up each photo and what you claim they show is a BIG mistake.

So prove my dimensional proof wrong. If you can that is...


----------



## Fizz

the elevators don't fit. case closed.


add to that all the things that are missing, such as construction photos, any witness to a concrete core, building plans for a concrete core and any photos on 9/11 of a concrete core and even a 5 year old can see chris is just a delusional liar.


----------



## Christophera

Since you agents both have a problem with any direct evidence of the core you try to assert was there, your unidentified source for elevator dimensions redundantly exposes you.

I know your source is the obsolete, altered preliminary plans by Robertson with the free handed titel block.






And the digitally altered revision tables on 20% of the 200 + sheets.






traitors


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> your unidentified source for elevator dimensions redundantly exposes you.
> 
> I know your source is the obsolete,



Sorry idiot, but the I am not using dimensions from the blueprints. Get that through your head. I am using a fact that the express elevators had a capacity of up to 50 people.

This is a FACT that you cannot dispute.

Based in that, I came up with MINIMAL inside dimensions based on 50 people.

This gives us basic dimensions since you don't seem to believe any other source. You have effectively left about 3 to 4 feet of space between the 16' wide skylobby hallway and your core wall. 

NOTHING CAN FIT THERE THAT WOULD CARRY 50 PEOPLE!

I have disproved your core through logic. You're done fool.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> your unidentified source for elevator dimensions redundantly exposes you.
> 
> I know your source is the obsolete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry idiot, but the I am not using dimensions from the blueprints. Get that through your head. I am using a fact that the express elevators had a capacity of up to 50 people.
Click to expand...


I can dispute that you can multiply 50 people sizes and tell me the elevator size.

This shows an end view of the WTC 1 west end concrete core wall on the left with the spire, comprised of interior box columns surrounding the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> your unidentified source for elevator dimensions redundantly exposes you.
> 
> I know your source is the obsolete,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry idiot, but the I am not using dimensions from the blueprints. Get that through your head. I am using a fact that the express elevators had a capacity of up to 50 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can dispute that you can multiply 50 people sizes and tell me the elevator size.
Click to expand...


No you can't. It's a known fact that the express elevator could hold up to 50 people. Given the fact that a person takes up a box approximately 1' x 2', you need at minimum 100 square feet of space. That makes a minimum of a 10' dimension for either the width or depth of the express elevators. 

Unfortunately, you only give about 3 to 4 feet between the 16' skylobby hallway and your core wall. 

IMPOSSIBLE to fit an elevator in.

So dispute what I loser. You CAN'T.


----------



## Christophera

I dispute you can calculate the elevator size from that.

I prove the concrete core with images from 9-11.  The east wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area.






The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 standing left of the spire which was of the inner wall of the exterior steel.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I dispute you can calculate the elevator size from that.



No you can't. I have given you the MINUMUM size for the elevators to accommodate 50 people based in the average size of a person. you need 100 square feet.

Your placement of the 16' skylobby hallway next to your fake concrete core gives you a 3' to 4' space.

This will not support ANY elevator that is supposed to carry 50 people.

Give me the reason/s why you can dispute what I prove. So far you haven't.

You lose again moron.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you agents both have a problem with any direct evidence of the core you try to assert was there, your unidentified source for elevator dimensions redundantly exposes you.
> 
> I know your source is the obsolete, altered preliminary plans by Robertson with the free handed titel block.
> 
> traitors



here's a source that isnt from the drawings, jackass.

google is a wonderful thing. you should try it some time. 

Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998 (from 1998)

"The WTC sky-lobby shuttles are some of the largest passenger elevators ever constructed. They have a duty of 4,500 kilograms at 8.0 mps and are equipped with front and rear openings, to ease passenger flow. Each cab has a net* platform area of 7.8 square meters *" 

(thats the floor area so thats the minimum you need, moron. )

"and is designed to accommodate up to 50 persons, with 30- to 35-person nominal load. "

holy fuck, you are a moron. you are so dumb that if you were in a house fire you would need to call the operator and ask what the number is for 911.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you agents both have a problem with any direct evidence of the core you try to assert was there, your unidentified source for elevator dimensions redundantly exposes you.
> 
> I know your source is the obsolete, altered preliminary plans by Robertson with the free handed titel block.
> 
> 
> 
> And the digitally altered revision tables on 20% of the 200 + sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> traitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a source that isnt from the drawings, jackass.
> 
> google is a wonderful thing. you should try it some time.
> 
> Elevator World Magazine -- May 1998 (from 1998)
> 
> "The WTC sky-lobby shuttles are some of the largest passenger elevators ever constructed. They have a duty of 4,500 kilograms at 8.0 mps and are equipped with front and rear openings, to ease passenger flow. Each cab has a net* platform area of 7.8 square meters *"
> 
> (thats the floor area so thats the minimum you need, moron.
> 
> "and is designed to accommodate up to 50 persons, with 30- to 35-person nominal load. "
> 
> holy fuck, you are a moron. *you are so dumb that if you were in a house fire you would need to call the operator and ask what the number is for 911.*
Click to expand...



perfect analogy


----------



## Christophera

You elevator game means nothing in the face of prima facie evidence that has independent verification.

You've posted no image of the FEMA from 9-11 showing that structure in the core area.  Meaning you are trying to support a lie, with any lie you might want to tell.

The twin Towers had a concrete core.  Done deal.






Just like the engineer of record identified in the days after 9-11.  Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You elevator game means nothing in the face of prima facie evidence that has independent verification.
> 
> You've posted no image of the FEMA from 9-11 showing that structure in the core area.  Meaning you are trying to support a lie, with any lie you might want to tell.
> 
> The twin Towers had a concrete core.  Done deal.


you are not only a complete fucking moron, you are a compulsive LIAR


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You elevator game means nothing in the face of prima facie evidence that has independent verification.



Sorry. My evidence, which you refuse to explain how you dispute, PROVES that you are wrong. Have you contacted Domel or Robertson to verify what you claim?

Unless you do that, your assertions mean nothing. Nobody is going to believe a guy who gets things wrong at every turn AND is a deadbeat dad. You need someone to directly support your claims and you don;t have that.

Show me where Domel and Roberston support your core as you describe it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You elevator game means nothing in the face of prima facie evidence that has independent verification.
> 
> You've posted no image of the FEMA from 9-11 showing that structure in the core area.  Meaning you are trying to support a lie, with any lie you might want to tell.
> 
> The twin Towers had a concrete core.  Done deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the engineer of record identified in the days after 9-11.  Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies.



all your crap has been debunked.
the picture you keep showing is clearly made of steel.




and of course the above picture is the steel core on 9/11 which makes your claim that nobody can show the steel core a lie.

anyone can check your links and see you are lying again. robertson doesnt say what you claim he does.

your trying to convince everyone the earth is flat.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And the digitally altered revision tables on 20% of the 200 + sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traitors



What person independently verified this for you?


----------



## Christophera

I do not need to contact anyone to verify the concrete core.  I have images of it.






This image is self verifying for anyone that knows digital graphics.






the only problem here is your problem.  You cannot show this core on 9-11.






This image does not look into the core.  It only shows the steel surrounding the concrete.






This video at 9 seconds shows the double hallways of WTC 2 from the south and is after the steel above has fallen, just as the very top image which is later yet from the west.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed

agent chri$$y is once again looking out for his income stream based on disinformation


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I do not need to contact anyone to verify the concrete core.  I have images of it.



I didn't ask you about the core dumbass. Who independently verified, other than you, that the title block you show was digitally altered?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I do not need to contact anyone to verify the concrete core.  I have images of it.



Neither does the photo above. It doesn't show light shining through ANY of the hallways you say were in the core of WTC2. It doesn't show ANY of the cross-members sticking out of the side of the core by 6' feet. The cross-members you say connected the elevator guide steel to the core columns and were embedded in the concrete core wall. Where are those?

So based on the same logic you use applies to that photo above, it's not what you claim.


----------



## Gamolon

Where's the scaled drawing of WTC2's core Chris? You said you had one.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It only shows the steel surrounding the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



and your source stating there was "steel surrounding the concrete"??!! 


there wasnt any!! there was the STEEL CORE and the STEEL PERIMETER COLUMNS!!!

did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Your text is meaningless because you have not shown the steel core column in the core area as seen in this, the ONLY official graphic depiction of the core.






And your text is meaningless, except as evidence for your treason because you've failed to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the official plans and photos of the Twins.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html

And because you lie with nearly every post, these posts where you are exposed lying probably don't stand out, but I include them anyway.

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+ liar trashed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html


----------



## Christophera

Your text is meaningless because you have not shown the steel core column in the core area as seen in this, the ONLY official graphic depiction of the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text is meaningless


EVERYTHING you post is meaningless because its nothing but delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would appreciate your efforts to support the FEMA deception but the hard evidence of 9-11 images proves there was no steel core.






It is absolutely consistent with the info of the engineer of record AND the globally published  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would appreciate your efforts to support the FEMA deception but the hard evidence of 9-11 images proves there was no steel core.






It is absolutely consistent with the info of the engineer of record AND the globally published  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.


----------



## DiveCon

hey dipshit, stop posting the exact same fucking bullshit twice in a row


----------



## Fizz

*1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked*

*2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.*

*3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked*

*4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked*

*5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked*
*
6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked*
*
7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking) *


----------



## Fizz

did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Without official plans all that is a waste of time.

The debunker you link to is clueless and simply makes a complicated mess trying to decieve, misinterpret the 9-11 images.

That does not get rid of the fact that butt plates shown on the tops of vertical steel in the core prove they are not core columns.  Core columns must have a 100% butt weld, like this shown on an "I" beam.






Butt plates ANYWHERE in the core area disproves the notion of "core columns".  The complete lack of diagonal bracing disproves steel core columns.  The complete lack of gusset plates at the joints of horizontal and vertical members disproves the steel core column lie.






Since butt plates are weak, and diagonals are never seen, steel core columns are an impossibility.

What can only be concrete IS seen.






BTW, the horizontal braces cast intot he core connecting the elevator guide rail supports to the interior box columns were all sheared off by the hundred thousand tons of crashing steel.  And I would imagin that the core is about full of stuff so hallways will not pass light.

In this image the 2 dark vertical slots are the WTC 2 hallways in the concrete core.  See at 9 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Without official plans all that is a waste of time.


YOU are a pathetic piece of shit


----------



## Jeremy

Normaly I avoid this truther shit do to the unhealthy levels of schizophrenia. But it's just too damn amuzing late at night after a few drinks.  I may have to check up on this one from time to time.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Without official plans all that is a waste of time.



great.

so show us the official plans for the concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

If guiliani hadn't of taken them along with 6,000 files of photos from the NYC offices I would show you.

NYCLU:

As it is I can show you concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.

NYCLU:







And there is no way you can show the FEMA core in the core area on 9-11.  

There is no way you can produce independent verification for any of your information.

The concrete core is verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> _<delusional bullshit removed>_


you keep repeating the same delusional bullshit lies over and over


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



didnt you just say "without official plans all that is a waste of time"?!!!

you're a fucking moron. show us the plans for a concrete core and quit wasting our time!! 

you cant even document that the building plans had anything to do with the files you are talking about.


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## Gamolon

How did they fit 55 person capacity exoress elevators in the areas between your core wall and the 16' wide skylobby hallway? That space, circled with blue ovals, is no bigger than 4'!!!!


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> How did they fit 55 person capacity exoress elevators in the areas between your core wall and the 16' wide skylobby hallway? That space, circled with blue ovals, is no bigger than 4'!!!!



he needs to fit elevators with a 7.8 sq  meter floor area in there. what's that? about 85 sq feet? so the 4 foot wide elevator needs to be about 21 feet long AND have doors at both ends!!


----------



## Gamolon

Fizz said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they fit 55 person capacity exoress elevators in the areas between your core wall and the 16' wide skylobby hallway? That space, circled with blue ovals, is no bigger than 4'!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he needs to fit elevators with a 7.8 sq  meter floor area in there. what's that? about 85 sq feet? so the 4 foot wide elevator needs to be about 21 feet long AND have doors at both ends!!
Click to expand...


Here's the other thing. Those other two areas above? Chris needs to fit the other 11 express elevators, 24 local elevators hallways to access the local elevators, 3 stairwells, all the columns, a freight elevator, etc.

Physically impossible!


----------



## Christophera

The obsolete altered plans cannto b used for dimensions.

The faked WTC 1 plans

The official plans show the concrete core which is why guliani too them.

The 9-11 images affors a view construction photos did not because the exterior fell first.  The concrete core is exposed a few times.


----------



## Gamolon

How did they fit 55 person capacity exoress elevators in the areas between your core wall and the 16' wide skylobby hallway? That space, circled with blue ovals, is no bigger than 4'!!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The obsolete altered plans cannto b used for dimensions.



we're not using them for dimension, jackass. 

the 7.8 meter floor space comes from the elevator manufacturer!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The obsolete altered plans cannto b used for dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're not using them for dimension, jackass.
> 
> the 7.8 meter floor space comes from the elevator manufacturer!!
Click to expand...

well, of course, that company is in on the FEMA deception too


----------



## Christophera

Agents supporting secret methods of mas murder have no credibility so the only thing that has a cance is an image of this core on 9-11.






And that needs verification in some way.  Diagonal bracing and gusset plates are required.

The concrete core is independently verified and all verifications are consistent with 9-11 images.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

And the fact of butt plates joing sections of steel in construction photos is consisten, logically, with an EMPTY core on 9-11.






All the elevator guide rail support steel fell as soon as the concrete core was destroyed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents supporting secret methods of mas murder have no credibility so the only thing that has a cance is an image of this core on 9-11.


you prove you are a moronic idiot with every post

there are NO AGENTS here, dipshit
anyone with a functioning brain knows that what you claim is total BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

That is exactly what the perpetrators you serve would want you to say.  You've proven you are an agent by your unreasonable persistence.

My persistence is because I'm fighting for my Constitution which WILL serve my children.  Therefore when laws made under and in service to the principles of the Constitution are violated, I get VERY upset.

You don't give a crap and deny they were violated when they empower the very deception you futily try to support.

FEMA deception​

This 
 violation of law
​
you refuse to recognize is what makes you a traitor.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is exactly what the perpetrators you serve would want you to say.


NO, dipshit, that is what anyone with a functioning brain would say to you

and you dont give a shit about your children, or you would PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> you refuse to recognize is what makes you a traitor.



every single american refuses to recognize your bullshit. go start your own country. you are the only traitor here amongst us americans.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> My persistence is because I'm fighting for my Constitution which WILL serve my children.



So you won't serve your children by paying the support that they have needed over all these years, but you will put out debunked theories and file useless and insane court actions? And you think this "serves" them?

Please tell us how it served your children to claim a "medicine man" blinked at you and made you the "chosen one".

And how does it "serve" your children to host a website at a cost of $200.00 per year, only to earn $6.38?

And will "Robertson, verifying Oxford, verifying Domel" put food in their stomachs and clothes on their backs?

The Constitution does not need your kind of help. It has stood up to challenges from countless sane and intelligent opponents. And has been upheld because of the arguments  raised by numerous intelligent defenders. The only fight you could raise for it would be keeping one of your fellow mental patients from scribbling on it with crayons.

One thing you could do to fight for the Constitution would be to post a picture of your intact "concrete core" from anywhere between 1980 & 2000. If you could include a photo of the 3 inch DoD C-4 coated rebar, that would be great.

One final thing. I join with everyone else on here that you explain how to fit the elevators between YOUR "concrete core" and the skylobbies, considering your "theory" only leaves 4 feet to squeeze them into. 

The ball is in your court, Chris. Just post a photo or blueprint of your core, and all will be well.

Can you do it??? If you can't, and resort to reposting the same crap we've seen for months, that will only prove that your theory is devoid of logic or fact, and that you deserve & endorse the ridicule that you get from every board you post on.


----------



## Christophera

My kids have always had everything they needed.  Mommy retaliated for my refusing to let her smoke, drink and do drugs in the home, by pretending there legitimate irreconcilable difference sjustifying divorce, then she went on welfare while living on an estate supported by her parents.

You are an agent of the infiltration and the rights of Americans mean nothing to you.  Others should examine one small outrageous thing done by a commissioner, amongst many others, all documented with scanned court documents from various places, some family law which are confidential.

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Exhibit 35, small claims #1130424, Joeseph N. Browwer, fraud, pacific geotechnical

On that page are links showing that court transcripts were altered.

Meaning that citizens rights can be violated and know one can see the proof.  You would understand that supporting secret methods of mass murder and treason.

The last generation is learning about your kind and will see that an understranding of the darkness you stand for obliterates the darkness with light and understanding.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> My kids have always had everything they needed.


you are a fucking LIAR
you were convicted for failure to pay child support
and with the track record you have here of lying about everything else, no one will believe anything you say


----------



## Christophera

Agent pretending to be a moron.  A citizen cannot be tried under law in an unconstitutional court.

Because you cannot show this core on 9-11,







AND refuse to acknowledge the violations of law that enable the FEMA deception you are clearly working to conceal felony and treason.

Alternatively I have no problem showing concrete,






that is verified by authorities originally dealing with the emergency.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent pretending to be a moron.


no, you are clearly NOT pretending
you are PROVING you are a moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> My kids have ......



More lunatic self justification. Bet you can't prove any of this from independent sources.

Oh wait, you've proven you don't know what independent sources are.

And why does EVERY post you make have to have a link to your blood money website where you attempt to profit off of the pain, misery, sorrow and heartbreak of the families of the 9/11 victims. 

And to top it off, you post their pictures just to grind it in their faces a little more. 

Nice job, Misery Agent Brown.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agent pretending to be a moron.  A citizen cannot be tried under law in an unconstitutional court.


family courts are run according to the state's laws, moron. the US constitution has nothing to do with it. 

they are NOT unconstitutional. the states have every right to pass and enforce their own laws.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to ignore that all state laws must be consistent with the Constitution.

When the state superior court family law clerk refused to stamp this MOTION TO STRIKE as "FILED" the judge did not have to consider the pleading.  I was deprived of my Constitutional right to a fair hearing.






Then the calendared hearing of estoppel was never heard. This conformed "FILED" face page of motion to quash, estoppel was never heard.  I was deprived of justice again and the county of santa barbara empowerd to violate state and federal laws consistent with the Constitution.

You have not shown the towers core you assert existed in 9-11 images where it would be seen IF it existed.  It did not.






The fact no agent in 8 years has posted an image of that core from 9-11 in the core area proves the steel core never existed.  The FEMA deception is key to the usurpation of the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to ignore that all state laws must be consistent with the Constitution.


you are a fucking idiot
seek out help, before you become a danger to others


----------



## Christophera

I've got help and they see through your nonsense and what a threat you are to our future withi you act in the post 9-11 psyops seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder and treason.

Agents are obvious at this late date and have no credible position and one is not possible, even with another username.

Your specific psychology is exposed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I've got help and they see through your nonsense and what a threat you are to our future withi you act in the post 9-11 psyops seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder and treason.
> 
> Agents are obvious at this late date and have no credible position and one is not possible, even with another username.
> 
> Your specific psychology is exposed.


you are shown to be a fucking moronic idiot
your hoax FAILS


----------



## Christophera

The hoax is the FEMA deception and it is exposed.  FEMA and you and false leaders of the truth movement misrepresent elevator guide rail as "core columns".






Butt plates are to weak to use to join steel core columns.  No diagonals are seen inside the core are and no gusset plates either.  That structure is too weak to be anything but support for elevator guide rails.

The fact the core is empty on 9-11 proves whatever there was not strong.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The hoax is the FEMA deception and it is exposed.  FEMA and you and false leaders of the truth movement misrepresent elevator guide rail as "core columns".


there was no FEMA deception, and the only hoax is your attempt to steal money from people via your concrete core hoax


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've got help and they see through your nonsense and what a threat you are to our future withi you act in the post 9-11 psyops seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder and treason.
> 
> Agents are obvious at this late date and have no credible position and one is not possible, even with another username.
> 
> Your specific psychology is exposed.





delusional bullshit retained for comic relief


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The hoax is the FEMA deception and it is exposed.  FEMA and you and false leaders of the truth movement misrepresent elevator guide rail as "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates are to weak to use to join steel core columns.  No diagonals are seen inside the core are and no gusset plates either.  That structure is too weak to be anything but support for elevator guide rails.
> 
> The fact the core is empty on 9-11 proves whatever there was not strong.



your text assertions are meaningless. your pictures do not show what you claim they do.

WHAT IS YOUR SOURCE FOR "ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORTS"!!!


----------



## Fizz

if you cant fit all those elevators inside your concrete core then THE CONCRETE CORE IS EXPOSED AS A HOAX!! 

did you find a way to make them all fit yet?


----------



## Christophera

What is exposed as a hoax is the digitally altered obsolete plans from silvrstein that gumjob gets its dimensions from.

The revsion tables were added to the scans and an anomalie, similar to this ended up getting placed in cells of the revision table with about 20% of the 200+ sheets.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <moronic bullshit deleted


seriously, seek out professional psychiatric care
you REALLY need it


----------



## Fizz

you cant fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core!!! 

(still waiting for your source for dimension, jackass)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> What is exposed as a hoax is the digitally altered obsolete plans from *silvrstein* that gumjob gets its dimensions from.
> 
> The *revsion* tables were added to the scans and an *anomalie*, similar to this ended up getting placed in cells of the revision table with about 20% of the 200+ sheets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, you're a retard, Agent of Pain Chri$$y Brown.
> 
> Second, when are you going to get your idiot to English translator fixed or replaced? You really don't score any points with unsuspecting visitors to this thread if they can't understand what you are saying.
> 
> Third, never mind posting the tables, where are the photos of the intact concrete core from between 1980 & 2000?? And yes, if you could get photos of the C-4 coated rebar, that would be great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Since no photo in 8 years has ever been posted of the core you assert existed, it is logical that you are a lying traitor and that this core of WTC 2 is concrete.






The core was very difficult to photograph EXCEPT on 9-11 with WTC 2.  During construction and at any other time the core was very dark and up to 60 feet inside the perimeter walls.

All images from 9-11 show an empty core.  The core was a concrete tube full of elevators and stairs.  The post 9-11 psyops supports and promote the FEMA deception which misrepresents steel in the core that was to support elevator guide rails.  Butt plates on the tops of that support steel show the steel was far too weak to be "core columns".  Also, no diagonals or corner gussets are seen and those are absolutely needed in a structural core of steel.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



all this crap was debunked already.

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since no photo in 8 years has ever been posted of the core you assert existed,


dipshit claims no photos have been posted, and again, posts a photo that proves the steel core

totally fucking delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since no photo in 8 years has ever been posted of the core you assert existed, it is logical that you are a lying traitor and that this core of WTC 2 is concrete.



And since no photo has been shown of your whimsical, farcical concrete core in 8 years, it is logical that you are a deadbeat, absentee father, asshole traitor, and that the core of the twins was comprised of steel columns & drywall.


----------



## Christophera

The lack of diagonal braces and gussett plates coupled with the presence of butt plates disproves any suggestion that the vertical steel is "core column", explaining why the core is empty in all 9-11 images.

The elevator guide rail support steel was too weak to stand without the concrete core to provide lateral support.

Behind the WTC 1 east portion of concrete core wall toppling into the core area, it is empty.






Protecting the secret method of mass murder is futile.


----------



## Fizz

already debunked.

quit being a retard and posting the same old debunked crap over and over again.

did you get all the elevators to fit inside your concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> .


dipshit, there were diagonal bracing, and they are shown in all the photos
you remain a delusional DIPSHIT


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, let's ask you a serious question.

What is your purpose for going forum to forum and filing lawsuits about this concrete core of yours? What is your ultimate goal?

Seriously. 

You have been EVERYWHERE spewing the same garbage over and over yet nobody believes a word you say except for a few crackpots. Everyone here (and in the other forums) has provided ample evidence against your core which is WHY nobody believes you. Our evidence trumps yours at every turn. That's why you have nobody on your side. The lurkers have read your evidence and read ours and made a decision. 

99% of them decide you're theory is a bunch of crap. That's why nobody comes forward.

8 years later, you're no further along than when you started this bullshit. How's that feel? How's it feel that you've accomplished nothing in 8 years?

The proof is in the pudding Chris. You have maybe 10 supporters in all of woo woo land which means we have overpowering, believable evidence against you. The sad part is, you've been wasting your time on a bullshit theory...

How sad.

Keep up the good work though. I know I'll just post the same evidence I have been after you post yours. We'll just keep going and going and going. I have lot's of time to pass while at work. You'll be no farther in the next 8 years from where you're at now.


----------



## Christophera

Agent, you have no evidence to support the FEMA deception.

You are a proven photoshopper of WTC images in an effort to compensate for your lack of evidence within your elevator strategy.

The footbridge windows bleed through in your alteration of the WTC lobby photo where the footbridge outside of WTC 1 was added.






You refuse to recognize violations of law of law that deprive the public of the official building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC.

You have no credibility.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>.


you are the one with NO credibility, dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You have no credibility.



Obviously I have WAY more credibility than you. I also have more credible evidence.

How do we know that?

Because in 8 years, you have absolutely NOBODY on your side. Nobody defends you. Nobody believes in your theory. You can sit there and post all of your bullshit for the NEXT 8 years and you'll still have next to nobody on your side. 

Look around Chris. YOU HAVE NOBODY!

So continue to post your shit. I'll just post my evidence and trump you every time. How does it feel to support a losing cause? 8 years and you've got nothing to show.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You are a proven photoshopper of WTC images in an effort to compensate for your lack of evidence within your elevator strategy.



Sorry, but my elevator strategy is working isn't it? You have failed to provide one shred of competent evidence or explanation as to WHY is doesn't work.

Why?

Because you CAN'T! There is no evidence that you can provide ANYWHERE that proves my "elevator strategy" wrong. Because it's the TRUTH.

Something you know nothing about.

That's why nobody supports you or your bullshit theory. You have nothing. Refuse to answer tough questions. You apply a set of rules to the evidence against you yet throw those same rules out when it comes to your evidence. I could get up in front of 100s of people in a debate against you and would win every time. 

Like I said. Success in this realm is based on how many people you have convinced. Based on the fact that over 8 years, you have no more than 20 people at best in your camp, that means you've FAILED!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agent, you have no evidence to support the FEMA deception.
> 
> You are a proven photoshopper of WTC images in an effort to compensate for your lack of evidence within your elevator strategy.
> 
> The footbridge windows bleed through in your alteration of the WTC lobby photo where the footbridge outside of WTC 1 was added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You refuse to recognize violations of law of law that deprive the public of the official building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC.
> 
> You have no credibility.



bullshit. that picture doesnt look photoshopped. it looks like it was zoomed in too far.

where is the original picture for your comparison?

once again you prove you couldnt analyze your way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> A
> 
> You refuse to recognize violations of law of law that deprive the public of the official building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC.


what specific law was broken? dont link to your silly NYCLU letter. a letter isnt a law. show me the fucking law that was broken!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Your strategy is not working because you've failed to show the supposed steel core column in the core area on 9-11 when they absolutely would be seen.

The psyops of false society created by the other agents can make an appearance of many things, but not success.  Only group approval.

The fact no heavy steel columns protrude from the top of the WTC core seals the verdict.






The core was concrete just like the engineer of record identified in the days after 9-11.

Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies.

Just like August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifies in his safety report to FEMA.  See chapter 2.1.

Just like Bazant mentions "concrete floors and core walls" in his latest revision.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/00 WTC Collapse - Wha#558C6.pdf


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> You refuse to recognize violations of law of law that deprive the public of the official building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC.
> 
> 
> 
> what specific law was broken? dont link to your silly NYCLU letter. a letter isnt a law. show me the fucking law that was broken!!!!
Click to expand...



*Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.


City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection.*

Pretending you are a moron that cannot read does not make the violations of law go away.

The violations deprive the public of the building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit and lies removed>


your crap has already been debunked


----------



## Christophera

Your text has already to be shown to support treason and secret methods of mass murder.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html


----------



## Tom Clancy

This is still going on?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> You refuse to recognize violations of law of law that deprive the public of the official building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC.
> 
> 
> 
> what specific law was broken? dont link to your silly NYCLU letter. a letter isnt a law. show me the fucking law that was broken!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.
> 
> 
> City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS municipal archives for permanent custody. City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection.*
> 
> Pretending you are a moron that cannot read does not make the violations of law go away.
> 
> The violations deprive the public of the building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC
Click to expand...


both laws you cite were complied with.

so again, what specific laws were broken?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text has already to be shown to support treason and secret methods of mass murder.


your bullshit has already been shown to be totally fucking delusional
totally exposed you as a fucking moron too


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what specific law was broken? dont link to your silly NYCLU letter. a letter isnt a law. show me the fucking law that was broken!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a reasonably detailed list by subject matter of all agency records, whether or not [those records are] available under this article. Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.
> 
> 
> City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS municipal archives for permanent custody. City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection.*
> 
> Pretending you are a moron that cannot read does not make the violations of law go away.
> 
> The violations deprive the public of the building plans and 6,000 photo files of the WTC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both laws you cite were complied with.
> 
> so again, what specific laws were broken?
Click to expand...


Pretending to be a moron is not effective when you quote the answer.  You've provided no proof that laws have NOt  been violated and ALSO have failed to show where the official plans are.

You are an AGENT of the infiltration working to protect the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your text has already to be shown to support treason and secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your bullshit has already been shown to be totally fucking delusional
> totally exposed you as a fucking moron too
Click to expand...


More text from the traitor.

The Twins had a concrete core.






Just like the engineer of record identified.

There is vast verification for the concrete core, compared to what you have .  .  . nothing.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your strategy is not working...



Uh. I beg to differ idiot.

How many people express belief in your theory? 20 maybe 30 in 8 YEARS OF WORK????

That's laughable. You won't get 30 more people in the next 8 years. Like I said, success is based on how many people you have convinced and so far you've FAILED miserably.

So yeah my strategy seems to be working quite well.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending to be a moron is not effective when you quote the answer.  You've provided no proof that laws have NOt  been violated and ALSO have failed to show where the official plans are.



holy fuck!! thats the most retarded thing you have ever written.

please provide proof you have not raped little children, sold nuclear secrets to the iranians or stolen purses from little old ladies.

do you see how ridiculous your statement is? (probably not, you moron).


i dont need to provide proof laws have been broken. you are the one claiming they were. where is your proof? all you have is a letter complaining. once again, YOU GOT NOTHING. 

also, i dont need to show where the official plans were since YOU CANT SHOW THEY WERE PART OF THE DOCUMENTS!! its just another one of your delusions.


----------



## Christophera

No one has accused me of any of that.

You are accused of concealing treason by the action of refusing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans, then you cannot link to the source of plans!

Bwhaahaaaaaaaaaa, f'nnn joke.

Your strategy is a failure gumout because you have NO IDEA of how many people have seen my site AND realize that it is the only feasible explanation for anything that has independent verification.

The letter is from the NYCLU to officials notifying them that that laws have been violated.  The WTC documents were taken from public offices.  And you cannot link to the documents that were apart of those taken while you also want to pretend laws have not been violated.


Bwahahaaaaaaaaaaaahahaa.

Agents fail


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No one has accused me of any of that.
> 
> You are accused of concealing treason by the action of refusing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans, then you cannot link to the source of plans!
> 
> Bwhaahaaaaaaaaaa, f'nnn joke.
> 
> Your strategy is a failure gumout because you have NO IDEA of how many people have seen my site AND realize that it is the only feasible explanation for anything that has independent verification.
> 
> The letter is from the NYCLU to officials notifying them that that laws have been violated.  The WTC documents were taken from public offices.  And you cannot link to the documents that were apart of those taken while you also want to pretend laws have not been violated.
> 
> 
> Bwahahaaaaaaaaaaaahahaa.
> 
> Agents fail



its really quite simple, jackass.

show us all where it says the building plans were part of the documents your letter is talking about.

then we can proceed from there on whether any laws were actually broken.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No one has accused me of any of that.
> 
> You are accused of concealing treason by the action of refusing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans, then you cannot link to the source of plans!
> 
> Bwhaahaaaaaaaaaa, f'nnn joke.
> 
> Your strategy is a failure gumout because you have NO IDEA of how many people have seen my site AND realize that it is the only feasible explanation for anything that has independent verification.



Yes we do.

WAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Your website traffic rank is 4,554,440!!!!!!!

What a COMPLETE failure!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No one has accused me of any of that.


he just did you moron
now PROVE you didn't do it


----------



## Christophera

Building plans are a part of every "civic center documents" in the nation.  And such is completely logical.

The WTC documents have no business away from public custody at any time  After 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, it is an outrage.

All of your nonsense exists becuase you cannot post an image of the supposed steel core column on 9-11/







You cannot because they did not exist.  The core was concrete just like the engineer of record identified.

Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies.

_Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6_


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Building plans are a part of every "civic center documents" in the nation.  And such is completely logical.
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==



you failed to provide evidence that the building plans were part of the documents being discussed. its just another one of your illogical delusions.


----------



## Christophera

Attempting to assert that building plans *are not* a normal part of civic center documents is what is delusional.

Laws were violated.

*The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection.*

And 6,000 photo files were a part of the WTC documents.

*Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Building plans are a part of every "civic center documents" in the nation.  And such is completely logical.


PROVE IT

you never do
and, since everything was returned(as has been proven) your claim is once again BULLSHIT


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has accused me of any of that.
> 
> You are accused of concealing treason by the action of refusing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans, then you cannot link to the source of plans!
> 
> Bwhaahaaaaaaaaaa, f'nnn joke.
> 
> Your strategy is a failure gumout because you have NO IDEA of how many people have seen my site AND realize that it is the only feasible explanation for anything that has independent verification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Your website traffic rank is 4,554,440!!!!!!!
> 
> What a COMPLETE failure!!!
Click to expand...


4,554,440???

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA.

Do you know how this shows how pathetic your theory is Chri$$y.

The hamsterdance website has a traffic rank of 2,793,417. And it's been around since 1998.

How does it feel when a 12 year old site full of cartoon rodents has almost twice as many hits as yours? I'll bet they make more than $6.38 per year too!

*Robertson*, verifying *Remulac*, verifying *Beldar* as verified by *Quallec* says you're a failure. And a retard.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has accused me of any of that.
> 
> You are accused of concealing treason by the action of refusing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans, then you cannot link to the source of plans!
> 
> Bwhaahaaaaaaaaaa, f'nnn joke.
> 
> Your strategy is a failure gumout because you have NO IDEA of how many people have seen my site AND realize that it is the only feasible explanation for anything that has independent verification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Your website traffic rank is 4,554,440!!!!!!!
> 
> What a COMPLETE failure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4,554,440???
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA.
> 
> Do you know how this shows how pathetic your theory is Chri$$y.
> 
> The hamsterdance website has a traffic rank of 2,793,417. And it's been around since 1998.
> 
> How does it feel when a 12 year old site full of cartoon rodents has almost twice as many hits as yours? I'll bet they make more than $6.38 per year too!
> 
> *Robertson*, verifying *Remulac*, verifying *Beldar* as verified by *Quallec* says you're a failure. And a retard.
Click to expand...

and there are more than just one hampster dance site
LOL


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Attempting to assert that building plans *are not* a normal part of civic center documents is what is delusional.


you fucking moron....

i'm, not even saying what you claim. you are too stupid to even fucking understand a simple statement.

where is your proof that guiliani took building plans?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to assert that building plans *are not* a normal part of civic center documents is what is delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> you fucking moron....
> 
> i'm, not even saying what you claim. you are too stupid to even fucking understand a simple statement.
> 
> where is your proof that guiliani took building plans?
Click to expand...


Chri$$y Tard-El couldn't even prove that Rudy G. took a leak unless there was an Algoxy link to a bathroom camera.

He only believes links that he can collect blood money for.


----------



## Christophera

Because no agent can produce an image of this supposed core structure,






and there were violations of law that enabled the FEMA deception and agents cannot produce a link to official plans, while I can show the core the engineer of record identifies,






and there is a boatload of independently verified evidence supporting the existnece of a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

I've already proven far more than I need to.

Now prove you are an agent .  .  . again.


----------



## Christophera

Because no agent can produce an image of this supposed core structure,






You have no credibility and all of your efforts only expose the importance of covering up the concrete core to your psyops.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Because no agent can produce an image of this supposed core structure,


debunked already. 

..and since you are attempting to change the subject instead of showing any proof that the building plans were part of guliani's documents we can now assume you have none. (we knew that already though). so that has also now been debunked.

did you figure out a way to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Because no agent can produce an image of this supposed core structure,
> 
> 
> 
> You have no credibility and all of your efforts only expose the importance of covering up the concrete core to your psyops.


hey dipshit, you are the one that lacks credibility
take a look at those red stars
yoiu are a fucking moronic idiot that should be in protective custody


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has accused me of any of that.
> 
> You are accused of concealing treason by the action of refusing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans, then you cannot link to the source of plans!
> 
> Bwhaahaaaaaaaaaa, f'nnn joke.
> 
> Your strategy is a failure gumout because you have NO IDEA of how many people have seen my site AND realize that it is the only feasible explanation for anything that has independent verification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do.
> 
> WAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Your website traffic rank is 4,554,440!!!!!!!
> 
> What a COMPLETE failure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4,554,440???
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA.
> 
> Do you know how this shows how pathetic your theory is Chri$$y.
> 
> The hamsterdance website has a traffic rank of 2,793,417. And it's been around since 1998.
> 
> How does it feel when a 12 year old site full of cartoon rodents has almost twice as many hits as yours? I'll bet they make more than $6.38 per year too!
> 
> *Robertson*, verifying *Remulac*, verifying *Beldar* as verified by *Quallec* says you're a failure. And a retard.
Click to expand...


Not trying to make you feel bad Chri$$y, but here's a few websites that have more traffic and followers than your site does;

Dumpsterworld.com - 1,218,456
Erik the Bamboo Flute Maker - 1,804,835
Tuba recordings - 3,391,481
Steel Mills of the World - 4,090,410

How does it feel to know that more people want to listen to tuba music than you have following your horseshit ramblings?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because no agent can produce an image of this supposed core structure,
> 
> 
> 
> debunked already.
> 
> ..and since you are attempting to change the subject
Click to expand...


As usual the agents are trying to change the subject.  The subject is whether or not ther was a concrete tubular core or steel core columns.  On that subject I am victorius long ago. 

This one paragraph with its links does it very well.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



 Agents would rather divert the discussion to ANYTHING except that direct issue se they have no evidence from independent sources and no hard pictorial evidence from 9-11 showing the core they very weakly assert existed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because no agent can produce an image of this supposed core structure,
> 
> 
> 
> debunked already.
> 
> ..and since you are attempting to change the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual the agents are trying to change the subject.  The subject is whether or not ther was a concrete tubular core or steel core columns.  On that subject I am victorius long ago.
> 
> This one paragraph with its links does it very well.
> 
> _<bullshit and lies deleted>_
> 
> 
> Agents would rather divert the discussion to ANYTHING except that direct issue se they have no evidence from independent sources and no hard pictorial evidence from 9-11 showing the core they very weakly assert existed.
Click to expand...

you havent proven a damned thing
you are fucking delusional to think that load of crap proves anything


----------



## Christophera

It is certain that your text proves nothing.

It is certain that steel core columns would protrude from the core area under these conditions, .  .  . if they existed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is certain that your text proves nothing.
> 
> It is certain that steel core columns would protrude from the core area under these conditions, .  .  . if they existed.


what is certain is that you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


your text assertions are meaningless. your outrageous claims are not sourced. you have been proven to be a liar. your concrete core is not physically possible.


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> It is certain that your text proves nothing.
> 
> It is certain that steel core columns would protrude from the core area under these conditions, .  .  . if they existed.



Ok. Where are the cross members protruding 6 feet out of the side of your walls. The same members you say were embedded in your wall connecting the guide rail columns to the core columns? We should see them everywhere.

Where are they? Why are the concrete walls smooth Chris?


----------



## Christophera

All that steel was sheared off connecting the elevator guide rail supports through the concrete wall.

At  just before 9 seconds you can see some of it on the left, interior box columns dropping away in a cloud of fine concrete dust.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]

At 9 seconds the double hallways in the concrete core south end of WTC 2 are visible as 2 dark slots on the concrete core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> All that steel was sheared off connecting the elevator guide rail supports through the concrete wall.
> 
> At  just before 9 seconds you can see some of it on the left, interior box columns dropping away in a cloud of fine concrete dust.
> 
> YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level
> 
> At 9 seconds the double hallways in the concrete core south end of WTC 2 are visible as 2 dark slots on the concrete core.



Clean shears right at the concrete wall? 



Nope. Where are the 6' projections sticking out of the wall Chris?


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that steel was sheared off connecting the elevator guide rail supports through the concrete wall.
> 
> At  just before 9 seconds you can see some of it on the left, interior box columns dropping away in a cloud of fine concrete dust.
> 
> YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level
> 
> At 9 seconds the double hallways in the concrete core south end of WTC 2 are visible as 2 dark slots on the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean shears right at the concrete wall?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Where are the 6' projections sticking out of the wall Chris?
Click to expand...


and the concrete, which is filled with explosives, is unaffected!!!


----------



## Christophera

Pretending that delayed detonation was not used is not effective.  Everyone can easily see and hear it in video.

9/11  Listen to the Demolition Wave that caused the collapse of the WTC South Tower


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending that delayed detonation was not used is not effective.  Everyone can easily see and hear it in video.
> 
> 9/11  Listen to the Demolition Wave that caused the collapse of the WTC South Tower


you dumbfuck
that video was over dubbed


----------



## Christophera

No way.  The sounds match perfectly with the detonations.  I speculate that the video was taken by someone close to the perpetrators because the perpetrators have a copy that has altered sound and better video.  Also the photographer is very close to the tower and does not run soon enough to be a normal video operator.  It is like they knew the limits of the explosions before they began.

It is absolutely illogical to release the bad video first then release better video later.  The only reason to do that is to try and diminish the value of the true audio recording by association with bad video.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No way.  The sounds match perfectly the detonations.  I speculate that the video was taken by someone close to the perpetrators because the perpetrators have a copy that has altered sound and better video.  Also the photographer is very close to the tower and does not run soon enough to be a normal video operator.  It is like they knew the limits of the explosions before they began.
> 
> It is absolutely illogical to release the bad video first then release better video.  The only reason to do that is to try and diminish the value of the true audio recording by association with bad video.


i've seen, and heard the original, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Are you saying that you've heard and seen the more recent, later version with better video and altered audio?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you saying that you've heard and seen the more recent, later version with better video and altered audio?


no, dipshit, the ORIGINAL UNALTERED video


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Pretending that delayed detonation was not used is not effective.  Everyone can easily see and hear it in video.
> 
> 9/11  Listen to the Demolition Wave that caused the collapse of the WTC South Tower



where are the explosions?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc]YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com[/ame]

watch the corner of the building buckle with NO EXPLOSIONS.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBYnUyx4kw8]YouTube - Proof of NO Controlled Demolitions - South Tower 9/11 RARE[/ame]

this is what REAL building demolitions sound like. do you hear any similarity at all?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sJ1bMR6VQ]YouTube - Landmark Implosion[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

caught you posting altered video!!! 

fucking moron!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending that delayed detonation was not used is not effective.  Everyone can easily see and hear it in video.
> 
> 9/11  Listen to the Demolition Wave that caused the collapse of the WTC South Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are the explosions?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc]YouTube - WTC Collapse Best Angle - InfoDebug.com[/ame]
> 
> watch the corner of the building buckle with NO EXPLOSIONS.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBYnUyx4kw8]YouTube - Proof of NO Controlled Demolitions - South Tower 9/11 RARE[/ame]
> 
> this is what REAL building demolitions sound like. do you hear any similarity at all?
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sJ1bMR6VQ]YouTube - Landmark Implosion[/ame]
Click to expand...

that FIRST video is the original that wasnt altered
unlike the one dipshit used


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you cannot read will not help your credibility.



Christophera said:


> No way.  The sounds match perfectly with the detonations.  I speculate that the video was taken by someone close to the perpetrators because the perpetrators have a copy that has altered sound and better video.  Also the photographer is very close to the tower and does not run soon enough to be a normal video operator.  It is like they knew the limits of the explosions before they began.
> 
> It is absolutely illogical to release the bad video first then release better video later.  The only reason to do that is to try and diminish the value of the true audio recording by association with bad video.



What you are asserting makes no sense.

The video undoubtably was shot by someone accessd by the perpetrators of mass murder.

No person capable of that AND sinceree in what they were doing would fail to put anything but the best video up first.

Since the last time I saw it it was being used exactly as you are trying to use it, I see the conspiratorial aspects clearly.

Agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending you cannot read will not help your credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  The sounds match perfectly with the detonations.  I speculate that the video was taken by someone close to the perpetrators because the perpetrators have a copy that has altered sound and better video.  Also the photographer is very close to the tower and does not run soon enough to be a normal video operator.  It is like they knew the limits of the explosions before they began.
> 
> It is absolutely illogical to release the bad video first then release better video later.  The only reason to do that is to try and diminish the value of the true audio recording by association with bad video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are asserting makes no sense.
> 
> The video undoubtably was shot by someone accessd by the perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> No person capable of that AND sinceree in what they were doing would fail to put anything but the best video up first.
> 
> Since the last time I saw it it was being used exactly as you are trying to use it, I see the conspiratorial aspects clearly.
> 
> Agent.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking moron
the video you posted was overdubbed
and the video Fizz posted proves it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> What you are asserting makes no sense.


Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

i cant believe he just said that!!

for years he's been pushing this concrete core crap that makes absolutely no sense!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are asserting makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> i cant believe he just said that!!
> 
> for years he's been pushing this concrete core crap that makes absolutely no sense!!!
Click to expand...

hes a complete fucking moron
he thinks the video HE posted was released first
he is an idiot


----------



## Christophera

The agent misrepresents my position.  Proving once again that the opposite of what agents say is most often the truth.

I believe that the first video had intentionally degraded video while audio is accurate.  The psyops works to get people to reject the real audio by saying that because the second released has visual quality that is better or original the audio must be origina and genuinel also.  In reality the later video has filtered audio.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agent misrepresents my position.  Proving once again that the opposite of what agents say is most often the truth.
> 
> I believe that the first video had intentionally degraded video while audio is accurate.  The psyops works to get people to reject the real audio by saying that because the second released has visual quality that is better or original the audio must be origina and genuinel also.  In reality the later video has filtered audio.


you are a fucking idiot

there are NO AGENTS here, dipshit
seek out professional help for your paranoia


----------



## Christophera

The agents cannot oppose this reasoning.



Christophera said:


> It is absolutely illogical to release the bad video first then release better video later.  The only reason to do that is to try and diminish the value of the true audio recording by association with bad video.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agents cannot oppose this reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely illogical to release the bad video first then release better video later.  The only reason to do that is to try and diminish the value of the true audio recording by association with bad video.
Click to expand...

there is no reasoning there
its just paranoid delusional BULLSHIT


----------



## Christophera

Like I said agent, you don't even try to oppose the reasoning nor can you post an image from 9-11 of the core depicted in this, the only official graphic of either towers core in any form whatsoever.

NO PLANS FROM OFFICIAL SOURCES







The plans the truth movement uses are obsolete and altered from silverstein.  The revision tables have anomalies that are impossible with scans of the blueprints.  After scanning the prints revision tables were added and someone botched the placement of faked intitials to include these things that have 1 pixel width spaces and lines.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit and lies removed>


^^^ all that needs to be said


----------



## Christophera

Agents hate it when the frauds of the post 9-11 psyops are exposed.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-72.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents hate it when the frauds of the post 9-11 psyops are exposed.


you are the delusional fraud


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Like I said agent, you don't even try to oppose the reasoning nor can you post an image from 9-11 of the core depicted in this, the only official graphic of either towers core in any form whatsoever.




Squawk, show a FEMA core.


Squawk, show a FEMA core.


Squawk, show a FEMA core.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said agent, you don't even try to oppose the reasoning nor can you post an image from 9-11 of the core depicted in this, the only official graphic of either towers core in any form whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10764
> Squawk, show a FEMA core.
> 
> View attachment 10764
> Squawk, show a FEMA core.
> 
> View attachment 10764
> Squawk, show a FEMA core.
Click to expand...

the really sad part is, it HAS been done
he's just so fucking delusional, he wont admit it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Pretending you cannot read will not help your credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  The sounds match perfectly with the detonations.  I speculate that the video was taken by someone close to the perpetrators because the perpetrators have a copy that has altered sound and better video.  Also the photographer is very close to the tower and does not run soon enough to be a normal video operator.  It is like they knew the limits of the explosions before they began.
> 
> It is absolutely illogical to release the bad video first then release better video later.  The only reason to do that is to try and diminish the value of the true audio recording by association with bad video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are asserting makes no sense.
> 
> The video undoubtably was shot by someone accessd by the perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> No person capable of that AND sinceree in what they were doing would fail to put anything but the best video up first.
> 
> Since the last time I saw it it was being used exactly as you are trying to use it, I see the conspiratorial aspects clearly.
> 
> Agent.
Click to expand...


Here Chris, make yourself a new hat.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> NO PLANS FROM OFFICIAL SOURCES


where are your plans from official sources?

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators in your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Fizz




----------



## Christophera

If this structure existed it woulkd be visible in 9-11 images.






It never is


----------



## pans trogladyta

More delusional, conspiratorial bullshit.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If this structure existed it woulkd be visible in 9-11 images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never is



bullshit. you post pictures of it all the time.


----------



## Christophera

No, I post images of concrete.






And globally published articles where the engineer of record identifies a concrete core.

What happens all the time is you fail to post images of the supposed steel core columns and your false social group of agents posts spam and ad hominium because they have no evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, I post images of concrete.


no, you dont


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, I post images of concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And globally published articles where the engineer of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> What happens all the time is you fail to post images of the supposed steel core columns and your false social group of agents posts spam and ad hominium because they have no evidence.



your article was never published. you lie about what robertson said. not one expert ever looked at your picture and claimed that it shows concrete.

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I post images of concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And globally published articles where the engineer of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> What happens all the time is you fail to post images of the supposed steel core columns and your false social group of agents posts spam and ad hominium because they have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your article was never published. you lie about what robertson said. not one expert ever looked at your picture and claimed that it shows concrete.
> 
> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?
Click to expand...


The artical not only was published it is still published.

http://www.newsweek.com/id/75780

and you have no source of dimensions agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2470264-post2812.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I post images of concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> And globally published articles where the engineer of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> What happens all the time is you fail to post images of the supposed steel core columns and your false social group of agents posts spam and ad hominium because they have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your article was never published. you lie about what robertson said. not one expert ever looked at your picture and claimed that it shows concrete.
> 
> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The artical not only was published it is still published.
> 
> 
> 
> and you have no source of dimensions agent.
Click to expand...

lies
putting it on a web page isnt exactly the same as if it was in their magazine
you stiill dont get it that Robertson never said it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I post images of concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And globally published articles where the engineer of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> What happens all the time is you fail to post images of the supposed steel core columns and your false social group of agents posts spam and ad hominium because they have no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your article was never published. you lie about what robertson said. not one expert ever looked at your picture and claimed that it shows concrete.
> 
> did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The artical not only was published it is still published.
> 
> World Trade Center Engineer Leslie Robertson on 9/11 Attack, Building Collapse - Newsweek
> 
> and you have no source of dimensions agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2470264-post2812.html
Click to expand...


the ARTICAL is an internet only article. it wasnt in the magazine. there was no magazine published on the 13th. the reporter said there was a concrete core. you lie and claim it was the engineer. anyone that actually looks at your link can see you are a liar. feel free to keep posting it and proving how stupid your whole concrete core hoax is!!! 

i dont need dimensions for elevators. i'm not the one claiming it was a concrete core. you cant make the elevators fit!!! 

the elevator company says the express elevators had a floor space of 7.8 meters. good luck getting everything to fit inside your hoax!!


----------



## Christophera

Every word needs proof.  Your text is worthless.

There was a concrete core.






Just like.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

said.  Verifying the Newsweek article.  A safety report to FEMA (chap 2.1) identifies a concrete core.

The earth is 196,950 sq. mi. and there is no room for agents.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Every word needs proof.  Your text is worthless.
> 
> There was a concrete core.


no, there wasnt
you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Every word needs proof.  Your text is worthless.
> 
> There was a concrete core.



your text assertions are meaningless. every one of your claims has been proven to be a lie. you still post a pictures of something clearly made out of steel when seen from the other side, you lying fuck!!






where's the concrete core?!! 





where's the concrete core? 





where's the concrete core?!! 





where's the concrete core? 





where's the concrete core? 





where's the concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every word needs proof.  Your text is worthless.
> 
> There was a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> your text assertions are meaningless. every one of your claims has been proven to be a lie. you still post a pictures of something clearly made out of steel when seen from the other side, you lying fuck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stanifiz, you show the interior box columns, columns not in the core.  You misrepresent them as being in the core.
> 
> At 9 seconds both south hallways are visible in the concrete core of WTC 2.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]
> 
> A portion of the east core wall of WTC 1 topples into the empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the concrete core?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dark lines behind the interior box columns are rebar.
> You've posted an image of the beginning of the outer concrete forms for WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. where's the diagonal braces and gusset plates a steel core needs??
> 
> If there are none the building won't stand just like your supposed core did not stand when 9-11 exposes the core to the light of day in front of cameras.
> 
> REBAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the concrete core?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a foot the right of the right edge of the photo.  The top floors of WTC  had perhaps 12 feet between the concrete and the interior box columns as the concrete tapered.
> 
> That still doesn't look like the Twins to me anyway.  The floor over the hard hat is too far above it.
> 
> The same with the video.  The core is on the left behind the interior box columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REBAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> the dark lines behind the interior box columns are rebar.
> You've posted an image of the beginning of the outer concrete forms for wtc 2.



No, the dark lines behind the core columns are shadows from the scaffolding, you retarded piece of walking garbage.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> REBAR


STEEL CORE COLUMNS

you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Wrong.

This is structural steel, but it is not inside the core.






It is the corner of the inner wall of outer steel framework.






OUTSIDE the concrete core wall as seen looking from the north at WTC 1's west core wall in an end view after the north core wall has already fallen showing an empty core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> This is structural steel, but it is not inside the core.
> 
> WRONG!!!!!!
> 
> It is the corner of the inner wall of outer steel framework.
> 
> WRONG!!!!
> 
> OUTSIDE the concrete core wall as seen looking from the north at WTC 1's west core wall in an end view after the north core wall has already fallen showing an empty core.
> 
> WRONG!!!!



They're all photos of the steel core columns. There was no concrete core, you retarded waste of oxygen & protoplasm.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong.
> 
> This is structural steel, but it is not inside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the corner of the inner wall of outer steel framework.
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE the concrete core wall as seen looking from the north at WTC 1's west core wall in an end view after the north core wall has already fallen showing an empty core.



OMG you dont have a fucking clue


----------



## Christophera

Your text is useless in your efforts of concealing treason.

What no agent has is independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST contracted analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text is useless in your efforts of concealing treason.


no, that would be yours
i'm not trying to conceal or misinterpret anything
unlike you, you lying bag of shit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your text is useless in your efforts of concealing treason.


your text is completely meaningless. just like your life. anyone can check your links and see you are a liar.

show us pictures of the actual concrete core. not some smoky or dusty crap that you say has concrete but actually doesnt. (nobody but you sees concrete in your pictures)

did you figure out a way to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet? you fucked up chris. when you added all that concrete you had to subtract space from someplace else.

THE ELEVATORS DONT FIT INSIDE YOUR CONCRETE CORE!!!


----------



## sparky

i haven't the time or inclination to read 465 pages of this

just tell me when the next attack is

i'd like to make a few timely investments this time around

~S~


----------



## Christophera

Agents, where is your photo of the FEMA
 core on 9-11?

We need to see that thing with all of its diagonal braces and gusset plates, since you cannot show a construction image of them.

This one photo disproves that the steel in the core was "core column".  Butt plates on the tops of steel are too weak to use for joining sections of "core column" anywhere in the core.  






A steel core must have absolutely uniform and maximum strength.  Only a 100% deep fillet weld can be used to join sections like is seen here on and "I" beam.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your text is useless in your efforts of concealing treason.



Your text is useless in your efforts to earn more than $6.38 per year in blood money.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> agents, where is your photo of the core on 9-11?
> 
> We need to see that thing with all of its diagonal braces and gusset plates, since you cannot show a construction image of them.
> 
> This one photo disproves that the steel in the core was "core column".  Butt plates on the tops of steel are too weak to use for joining sections of "core column" anywhere in the core.
> 
> A steel core must have absolutely uniform and maximum strength.  Only a 100% deep fillet weld can be used to join sections like is seen here on and "i" beam.




And here's Chri$$y, leading his only follower down the looney trail.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> Agents, where is your photo of the
> core on 9-11?



Where is your straight jacket, you little fuckstain?


----------



## Christophera

A group of agents confirming they have no evidence.  If they were not working to support secret methods of mass murder it would be funny.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents, where is your photo of the FEMA
> core on 9-11?



same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked... 


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> A group of agents confirming they have no evidence.  If they were not working to support secret methods of mass murder it would be funny.



same old delusional bullshit over and over......


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> A group of agents confirming they have no evidence.  If they were not working to support secret methods of mass murder it would be funny.



You are the one supporting secret methods of mass murder by not posting your elevator dimensions. Or are you admitting you don't have any evidence?

*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AGENT!!*


----------



## Christophera

Since fiz's debunk sites completely lacks any image of this core,






in the core area on 9-11, fiz cannot, nor can any agent, nor has any agent ever, posted an image of that supposed steel core on 9-11.

The one image which might be misinterpreted as showing steel core columns in the core area is there.  It is quite celar the image shows mostly the walls surrounding the core.  Steel inner wall of the exoskeleton and concrete.  The steel shown in the core is toppling out of the core all line and is no where near the center of the core area.  No diagonals are seen.

Only single, unconnected vertical pieces are seen.

ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORT STEEL is too weak to stand on 9-11 in the core.

Butt plates on the tops of the steel of the core are seen here and completely debunk any notion of "steel core columns".  That is the only debunking going on in this thread.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> in the core area on 9-11, fiz cannot, nor can any agent, nor has any agent ever, posted an image of that supposed steel core on 9-11.



And you cannot post YOUR own elevator dimensions, which makes you an agent protecting and defending the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since fiz's debunk sites completely lacks any image of this core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the core area on 9-11, fiz cannot, nor can any agent, nor has any agent ever, posted an image of that supposed steel core on 9-11.
> 
> The one image which might be misinterpreted as showing steel core columns in the core area is there.  It is quite celar the image shows mostly the walls surrounding the core.  Steel inner wall of the exoskeleton and concrete.  The steel shown in the core is toppling out of the core all line and is no where near the center of the core area.  No diagonals are seen.
> 
> Only single, unconnected vertical pieces are seen.
> 
> ELEVATOR GUIDE RAIL SUPPORT STEEL is too weak to stand on 9-11 in the core.
> 
> Butt plates on the tops of the steel of the core are seen here and completely debunk any notion of "steel core columns".  That is the only debunking going on in this thread.



you're a fucking idiot. the spire is the steel core columns on 9/11. you';ve seen the pictures thousands of times.

show your building plans that show steel core columns surrounding a concrete core. you cant because it didnt exist. there is no source. you made it up. show your source for "elevator guide rail support steel. you cant because there is no source. you lie and made it up. show pictures of a concrete core. fit the elevators inside your impossible concrete core.

you keep saying the same old delusion bullshit over and ever again that has already been proven wrong.


----------



## Christophera

No, the spire is not even in the core area.






Superimposed it is outside the core near the NW core corner.






From th north after the north core wall falls the empty core is seen to the left of the concrete core wall.  Right of that is the spire.






*There was only one spire, and it was outside the core area.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *There was only one spire, and it was outside the core area.*


wrong
there was only one spire, and it was structural steel of the core, the central 2 columns of the core
you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

You have been shown to be wrong by photographic evidence.

You have no image from 9-11 showing the FEMA core.

There is independently verified evidence for the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Besides, it provides explanations for the unique aspects.

Five phenomenal factors of 9-11

The perps must work very hard to try and prevent explanations for those things, but they are explained.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You have been shown to be wrong by photographic evidence.


only in your pathetic delusional mind

to all the SANE people you have been proven wrong


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


>



the buildings are in the wrong place!!


----------



## Fizz

the one pic is from a completely different angle in chrissypoo's lie.
look at the space between the two buildings on the far left!!





now look at how they line up when taken from the spot the spire photos were taken from.





fucking moron!!


----------



## Christophera

Still looks like the NW corner of the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton.

Where is the image of this core on 9-11?











No, it hasn't been posted agent.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Still looks like the NW corner of the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton.
> 
> Where is the image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it hasn't been posted agent.



thanks for admitting your picture is wrong. 

now look at the picture that actually is an accurate overlay. it is clearly the center two rows of the steel core.

did you ever show us your source for your claim that "the concrete core was surrounded by interior box columns"??!! i didnt think so. its something else you made up.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Still looks like the NW corner of the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton.
> 
> Where is the image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> No, it hasn't been posted agent.


there was no "exoskeleton" on the core, dipshit
the core was the skeleton
and the image has been posted by YOU several times, only you make claims about it not actually supported by the image


and there are ZERO agents here, the only agents are your imagination


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks like the NW corner of the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton.
> 
> Where is the image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> No, it hasn't been posted agent.
> 
> 
> 
> there was no "exoskeleton" on the core, dipshit
> the core was the skeleton
> and the image has been posted by YOU several times, only you make claims about it not actually supported by the image
> 
> 
> and there are ZERO agents here, the only agents are your imagination
Click to expand...


now he's claiming there was an exoskeleton?  that's new.  the Hancock Center in Chicago has an exoskeleton and people claim it wouldn't have collapsed had it been hit.


----------



## elvis

here's the Hancock building.


----------



## elvis

and another view...  

now that's an exoskeleton...


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks like the NW corner of the inner wall of the steel exoskeleton.
> 
> Where is the image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> No, it hasn't been posted agent.
> 
> 
> 
> there was no "exoskeleton" on the core, dipshit
> the core was the skeleton
> and the image has been posted by YOU several times, only you make claims about it not actually supported by the image
> 
> 
> and there are ZERO agents here, the only agents are your imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now he's claiming there was an exoskeleton?  that's new.  the Hancock Center in Chicago has an exoskeleton and people claim it wouldn't have collapsed had it been hit.
Click to expand...

not exactly
he is claiming an exoskeleton around his invisacrete core


----------



## Christophera

Pretending you haven't read the Newsweek article where Robertsons information identifies a steel exoskeleton and concrete is not credible.

MSNBC - ?Painful and Horrible?

_Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a *steel-tube exoskeleton* and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._

Why do your 'invisisteel columns" not appear on 9-11 and lack diagonal bracing in construction photos?







Butt plates in construction photos show the vertical steel is not well enough joined to be "core columns".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending you haven't read the Newsweek article where Robertsons information identifies a steel exoskeleton and concrete is not credible.


i've read it, it was the reporters words, not Robertsons, dipshit
and you post photos showing STEEL CORE COLUMNS then deny they exist
you are totally fucking batshit crazy delusional


----------



## Christophera

If that was true then there you coukd post an image of this on 9-11.






Since you cannot then the heavily verified concrete core is the only possibiity.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked... 


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If that was true then there you coukd post an image of this on 9-11.


been done, dipshit
you have posted images that show it


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If that was true then there you coukd post an image of this on 9-11.
> 
> Since you cannot then the heavily verified concrete core is the only possibiity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Like I said, if anything you said was true, then you could post an image from 9-11 of the core you and FEMA said existed.






However, since you only lie, you cannot.

Since L.E. Roberstsons info to Newsweek was correct, I can post images showing concrete surrounding the core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Like I said, if anything you said was true, then you could post an image from 9-11 of the core you and FEMA said existed.


you are such a fucking moronic idiot
the photos have been posted even by YOU
this just further proves you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

Since you misrepresent, you cannot decide what anyone has posted.

You insist these are the same steel elements.











The fact you do that elminates you as a reasonable party.  Which makes need for the psyops and your false social group.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you misrepresent, you cannot decide what anyone has posted.


since you dont know what the fuck you are talking about and have proven you are batshit fucking crazy delusional, seek out professional help before you become a danger to others


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you misrepresent, you cannot decide what anyone has posted.
> 
> You insist these are the same steel elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do that elminates you as a reasonable party.  Which makes need for the psyops and your false social group.



they are steel.

nobody believes your bullshit, chrissypoo.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you misrepresent, you cannot decide what anyone has posted.
> 
> You insist these are the same steel elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you do that elminates you as a reasonable party.  Which makes need for the psyops and your false social group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are steel.
> 
> nobody believes your bullshit, chrissypoo.
Click to expand...

the fact that HE thinks those are 2 very different things when it is clear that they are of the same thing barely seconds apart
and this is shown in the dust cloud movements
the bottom one is from a slightly earlier time and using a higher power lens than the upper one
yet dipshit thinks they are radically different


----------



## Fizz

he can yap all he wants. nobody believes him.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> he can yap all he wants. nobody believes him.


no one sane anyway LOL
and even some that are clearly insane as well
cause there is only one other troofer on here that comes to his defense, but then he comes to the defense of ALL the insane troofers


----------



## Christophera

Gee, your psyops tactics are quite obvious today agents.  That's the way it is without evidence.  Manipulation, deception and misrepresentation is all you've got to work with.

I'm amazed everytime when I see this image.  How could a portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up crashing to the ground through WTC 3?  I mean the top of WTC 2 seemed to tilt east, WTC 3 is west.






That brownish colored object behind the perimeter walls is the concrete.  Not a floor.  They were lightweight concrete.  That object is so massive it is out running the perimeter walls.


----------



## Christophera

Gee, your psyops tactics are quite obvious today agents.  That's the way it is without evidence.  Manipulation, deception and misrepresentation is all you've got to work with.

I'm amazed everytime when I see this image.  How could a portion of the top of the WTC 2 concrete core end up crashing to the ground through WTC 3?  I mean the top of WTC 2 seemed to tilt east, WTC 3 is west.






That brownish colored object behind the perimeter walls is the concrete.  Not a floor.  They were lightweight concrete.  That object is so massive it is out running the perimeter walls.


----------



## elvis

it's amazing because you're a stupid pathetic piece of shit.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> it's amazing because you're a stupid pathetic piece of shit.


he also seems to ignore Newtons laws
how can one piece in free fall, "out run" another piece in free fall?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> That object is so massive it is out running the perimeter walls.



Wait, let me guess. The object is outrunning the perimeter walls defying the laws of physics because not only were the cores filled with C-4 coated rebar, they also contained Atlas rocket engines in case the "perps" needed to generate controversy.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's amazing because you're a stupid pathetic piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> he also seems to ignore Newtons laws
> how can one piece in free fall, "out run" another piece in free fall?
Click to expand...


Newton was an agent.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's amazing because you're a stupid pathetic piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> he also seems to ignore Newtons laws
> how can one piece in free fall, "out run" another piece in free fall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newton was an agent.
Click to expand...

clearly, as is anyone thats sane


----------



## Christophera

Agents working hard to push their lies onto the second to last page.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476546-post7009.html

The parts with more air resistence fall slower.  Steel perimeter walls have more air resistence than concrete walls.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents working hard to push their lies onto the second to last page.


YOU are the proven delusional LIAR here

dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Text proves nothing agent, unless it proves your role in protecting secret methods of mass murder.  FEMA deceived the world about the core structure of the Twins.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Text proves nothing agent, unless it proves your role in protecting secret methods of mass murder.  FEMA deceived the world about the core structure of the Twins.


my text proves more than the collective of EVERYTHING you have posted
because you are a delusional fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11 in the core area,






you are working to protect the secret methods of mass murder.  I have no problem posting images of concrete surrounding the core.  Concrete on the left, the "spire" on the right, outside the core area.


----------



## Fizz

nobody believes your lies, chrissypoo.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11 in the core area,


been done, multiple times, dipshit

seek out professional psychiatric help ASAP


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

Where is the drawing you said you were making to show us exactly what the core looked like in WTC2 at the lobby level?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

Have you fit the 12 express elevators in between the 16' skylobby hallway and your concrete core wall? You know. in the space that about 3 to 4 feet wide? The space circled with the blue ovals in this picture?


----------



## Gamolon

You've got a big problem Chris. 

If you can't show a drawing that fits everything into your concrete core, then everything else you've posted is pure bullshit. 

I've found information that PROVES your core couldn't have physically existed and all you can do is ignore it because it totally screws you up.

Come on Chris. Let's see that WTC2 scaled lobby drawing?

What have you got to lose?


----------



## Christophera

Your fake plan and erroneous dimensions are totally disproved as valid sources.

(silverstein plans shown inaccurate)

Your efforts to show stel core columns in the core area have been shown to be misrepresentations.






The steel in the core has been shown to be elevator guide rail support steel because of the prescense of butt plates on the tops of the steel.  Butt plates are too weak to join cteel core column sections together.






only a deep fillet weld will do.  Such as this shown joining an "I" beam.






You are an agent seeking to protect secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your fake plan and erroneous dimensions are totally disproved as valid sources.



we arent talking about silverstein's plans. we are talking about yours. where are they?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your fake plan and erroneous dimensions are totally disproved as valid sources.
> 
> (silverstein plans shown inaccurate)
> 
> Your efforts to show stel core columns in the core area have been shown to be misrepresentations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steel in the core has been shown to be elevator guide rail support steel because of the prescense of butt plates on the tops of the steel.  Butt plates are too weak to join cteel core column sections together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a deep fillet weld will do.  Such as this shown joining an "I" beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are an agent seeking to protect secret methods of mass murder.



Let's see your theory on paper Chris. Let's see you fit everything that was there into your core. Why can;t you provide this drawing? Are you having problems getting things to work?

Come on chickenshit, prove me wrong. 

Should be simple enough to make it work. I mean the concrete core did exist right?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, why did you lie and contradict yourself on the Break for News board?

You first post here says the the 20 center to center column dimensions came from sources OTHER that the documentary you saw. Here is the link to the quote below:The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo
You posted this on Oct. 30, 2008.


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> The 20 feet came from other researchers rather than the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" directly.



Yet six months earlier, on Apr 16, 2008 from the same board you posted this next quote in whioch you say the 20 foot dimensions came from the documentary. Here is the link to that: The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> The dimension of 20 feet come from the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" as well as confirmations of it on other boards.



Why the two different quotes Chris? Trying to cover your lies again with more lies? You've been caught doing this on numerous occasions.


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot source official plans and refuse to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the plans and 6,000 photo files, you are not in a position to demand anything.

You need to post an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area from 9-11.  You cannot, that is shown, therefore the stel core columns did not exist and the concrete I show surrounding the core did exist.






Certainly the "Engineering and construction of the Twin Towers" documentary had the CtoC dimensions of the interior box columns, but is was a poster on a message board that confirmed what was not a clear memory of the dimension.

All that is simply you trying to change the subject and evade any accountability in proving the core you assert existed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot source official plans


LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!

you have been given a link to the plans several times
you just stay a delusional fucing idiot and claim you havent


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot source official plans and refuse to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the plans and 6,000 photo files, you are not in a position to demand anything.



you still clinging to this stupid NYCLU letter? 

show us where it claims the official building plans were part of the files they were talking about. THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT GUILIANI'S FILES not fucking building plans, you moron.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Chris, why did you lie and contradict yourself on the Break for News board?
> 
> You first post here says the the 20 center to center column dimensions came from sources OTHER that the documentary you saw. Here is the link to the quote below:The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo
> You posted this on Oct. 30, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20 feet came from other researchers rather than the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet six months earlier, on Apr 16, 2008 from the same board you posted this next quote in whioch you say the 20 foot dimensions came from the documentary. Here is the link to that: The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dimension of 20 feet come from the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" as well as confirmations of it on other boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the two different quotes Chris? Trying to cover your lies again with more lies? You've been caught doing this on numerous occasions.
Click to expand...


Why did you lie about the source of the 20 foot spacing Chris?


----------



## Christophera

Agents working to change the subject is so pitiful when the issue they use to try to justify it is of no consquence.

Why haven't you shown us an image of this core on 9-11 in the core area?






Why?   WHY?

Nearly 3,000 people were killed in 20 seconds and you try to say it was done with an impossible structure that cannot be evidenced from independently sourced authority.

WHY are you attempting to change the subject agent?  WHY?

Is it because you ARE trying to protect the secret methods of mass murder?   IS THAT IT AGENT?

Are you an accomplice to misprision of treason?  Is that what you are doing here?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents working to c?


YOU calling anyone that doesnt agree with your paranoid delusions "agents" is whats really pitiful


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators into your concrete core yet?

where's the diagram you promised?!!


----------



## Christophera

I've made no promise and you cannot show I have.

Where's the image from 9-11 of the FEMA core you've been saying you've posted.  No one has seen it that is not an agent.  Haaaaaaaahaaaaa.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I've made no promise and you cannot show I have.
> 
> Where's the image from 9-11 of the FEMA core you've been saying you've posted.  No one has seen it that is not an agent.  Haaaaaaaahaaaaa.


you did so you lying piece of shit

and that image you show you have never proven it had anything to do with FEMA
and it was a fucking basic diagram of the core you moron
please show PROOF that was anything done by FEMA


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've made no promise and you cannot show I have.
> 
> Where's the image from 9-11 of the FEMA core you've been saying you've posted.  No one has seen it that is not an agent.  Haaaaaaaahaaaaa.



here's the pics, jackass. you keep asking for them and we keep showing them.....
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-443.html#post2416741


then you ask again....

then we show again....... and you pretend we didnt.....

and then you ask again..... and we show again... and you pretend we didnt....

your fucking delusional!!! 

you said you were working on a diagram. did you lie? why cant you fit the elevators inside your concrete core, chrissypoo?


----------



## Christophera

Your images show no core columns inside the core area.  They show columns surrounding the concrete wall, or where the wall was.

The one by Aman Zafar shows elevator guide rail steel toppling away from the concrete core wall falling inwards.  This is about the same moment, from another angle, the north, and concrete is still attached to the interior box columns opposite the elevator guide rail support steel inside the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, why did you lie and contradict yourself on the Break for News board?
> 
> You first post here says the the 20 center to center column dimensions came from sources OTHER that the documentary you saw. Here is the link to the quote below:The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo
> You posted this on Oct. 30, 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20 feet came from other researchers rather than the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet six months earlier, on Apr 16, 2008 from the same board you posted this next quote in whioch you say the 20 foot dimensions came from the documentary. Here is the link to that: The Next Level :: View topic - 9/11 Audio: Twin Towers Built for Demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dimension of 20 feet come from the "Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" as well as confirmations of it on other boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the two different quotes Chris? Trying to cover your lies again with more lies? You've been caught doing this on numerous occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you lie about the source of the 20 foot spacing Chris?
Click to expand...


Why did you lie Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I've made no promise and you cannot show I have.



Why won't you do this Chris? This could end the debate for good. If you can fit what you claim was there, it's the end. You'd prove us all wrong. If you can't (which I know for a fact you can't), your core theory is proven to be bullshit and you've put 8 years of your life into a lie, which I believe you know already. 

I think you know that your theory is crap, but you are either trolling or just want to save face because every single one of your claims would be pure idiocy.

So prove us wrong Chris. Draw a scaled drawing with your core and everything in it.

What have you got to lose?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your images show no core columns inside the core area.



bullshit.

the photos show the center two rows of STEEL CORE COLUMNS.

if you are going to say there are columns surrounding a concrete core you need to show your source of that info. YOU NEVER DO.

did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet, chrissypoo?
until you do your concrete core has been exposed as a HOAX.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your images show no core columns inside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> the photos show the center two rows of STEEL CORE COLUMNS.
> 
> if you are going to say there are columns surrounding a concrete core you need to show your source of that info. YOU NEVER DO.
> 
> did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet, chrissypoo?
> until you do your concrete core has been exposed as a HOAX.
Click to expand...


fuz and gumjob text is meaningless, except in prosecution for treason.

You source of dimensions is discredited.  The plans from silverstein are obsolete and altered.  This assertion is substanciated here.

Fake plans​
These 2 photos how the spire is the NW corner of the inner wall of the outer stel framework.

Looking east.  The spire is of the steel inner framed wall of the exterior steel structure. 






There was only one spire.

Looking south along the line of the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core wall.  The spire is to the right of the concrete wall and outside the core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your images show no core columns inside the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> the photos show the center two rows of STEEL CORE COLUMNS.
> 
> if you are going to say there are columns surrounding a concrete core you need to show your source of that info. YOU NEVER DO.
> 
> did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet, chrissypoo?
> until you do your concrete core has been exposed as a HOAX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuz and gumjob text is meaningless, except in prosecution for treason.
> 
> You source of dimensions is discredited.  The plans from silverstein are obsolete and altered.  This assertion is substanciated here.
> 
> ​
> These 2 photos how the spire is the NW corner of the inner wall of the outer stel framework.
> 
> Looking east.  The spire is of the steel inner framed wall of the exterior steel structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one spire.
> 
> Looking south along the line of the west wall of the WTC 1 concrete core wall.  The spire is to the right of the concrete wall and outside the core.
Click to expand...

so, are you ready to admit those two photos show the same thing except from different angles?

and whwere is your proof that the plans were fake?
you bullshit claim of being digitally altered is BULLSHIT


----------



## Fizz

blah blah blah.....

your text is meaningless.

once you take away all that space for your concrete walls there's no room left for all the elevators!!!

they dont fit.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> blah blah blah.....
> 
> your text is meaningless.
> 
> once you take away all that space for your concrete walls there's no room left for all the elevators!!!
> 
> they dont fit.


the dipshit posts images showing STEEL CORE COLUMNS and denies they exist


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> the dipshit posts images showing STEEL CORE COLUMNS and denies they exist


yep. he's a retard.

he cant make the elevators fit so he tries to change the subject and accuses everyone of being agents and guilty of treason.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Maybe it would help if we adopt his strategy.

If we all deny that Chri$$y exists, maybe he'll go away.

I'll bet I could come up with numerous photos of the twins that he is not in to prove he doesn't exist now, or on 9/11!

Oh, and anyone who tries to say he did exist will be called an agent.


----------



## Christophera

Agent, your generalizations expose you in your psyops.

Impressive grammer(?)

"I'll bet I could come up with numerous photos of the twins that he is not in to prove he doesn't exist now, or on 9/11!"


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *Agent*, your generalizations expose you in your psyops.


do you even realize how much of a dipshit you sound like for calling everyone "agent"?


----------



## Christophera

As long as you and yours try to say this core existed and cannot produce an image of ANY of it on 9-11, 






no other name for you seems to fit, agent.  You have an agenda of gatekeeping the fact of the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As long as you and yours try to say this core existed and cannot produce an image of ANY of it on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> .


you prove you are a delusional dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> To suggest the evidence from 9-11 shows only dust and *debri *unreasonable serves the perpetrators of mass murder and protection of their secret methods.  It *servest* eh *infiltrators* of the US government and the usurpers of the Constitution.
> 
> This image show the west wall of WTC 1 from the north in an end view.  The north wall has fallen allowing view into the empty core area.
> 
> The photo, as the others, is fully clear enough to identify the structural elements.



You're a fine one to talk about spelling and grammar, chump.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> What is exposed as a hoax is the digitally altered obsolete plans from *silvrstein* that gumjob gets its dimensions from.
> 
> The *revsion* tables were added to the scans and an *anomalie*, similar to this ended up getting placed in cells of the revision table with about 20% of the 200+ sheets.



You know, if you can find a really good lawyer that hasn't been hypnotized by a blinking medicine man, he might be able to get your GED money back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No, agents always *pst *misrepresentations.  You show an empty core.  The only steel is the steel that surrounded the concrete, but the concrete detonated similar to what is seen here just before the detonations stop and the concrete wall topples.
> 
> Agents *natuarlly* refuse to use verifying information.  *You presence is to disinform if possible*.
> *Well its not traitor.*



More wonderful benefits from trying to learn English on your own.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agent, your generalizations expose you in your psyops."






can you fit the elevators into your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

At least what I'm wrinting is understandable even with mispelling.

The fact is I've posting to see that due process is provided in 3,000 murders.  The "cause of death" has been invalidated because NIST did not have the plans.






And they were told the core looked like this,






And I've proven that engineer of record new how the towers were designed and informed Newsweek of that in the days after 9-11.

Which is completely corroborated by the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and images from 9-11 that show what can only be concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> At least what I'm wrinting is understandable even with mispelling.


yeah, everyone understands that you are completely fucking delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> And I've proven that engineer of record new how the towers were designed and informed Newsweek of that in the days after 9-11.



You haven't proved anything, Dumbass. You know for a fact that the reporter, and not Robertson, inserted the bullshit about a concrete core. It's been shown to you more times than you've had hot dinners.

You're only lying about it in a pointless & useless effort to draw people to your blood money website.

Too bad for you that whatever website you go to, there are people intelligent enough to expose you before the hapless reader clicks on one of your ghoulish links.


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators approve of you position, but you cannot support it.  The case of the concrete core is the only case that can be made.  It's evidence is verified in many ways.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators approve of you position



Damn right they do. Why, I get calls from the perpetrators at least twice a week telling me, "Jacob, you're doing an excellent job protecting the secret methods of mass murder". They also keep me informed on the latest high diameter coated rebars. (Hey Jake, we're turning out a new batch of 137" diameter stock today. We're using it for the 44ft thick concrete core of the Johnson kid's treehouse. And we're going to coat this batch with plutonium!)

They also approve of my stealing candy from babies, pushing kids off of the jungle gyms causing them to get compound fractures, and poking people's eyes out with sticks.

On the bright side, they strongly disapprove of me pushing nuns down flights of stairs. They may be perpetrators, but they have their limits.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators approve of you position, but you cannot support it.



how can 19 dead muslim terorrists approve of anything?!! 

your'e a fucking retard.


----------



## Christophera

If you could produce the official plans that might mean something.

WHY don't you have the plans!  What is the matter with you?  Don't you realize that as long as you cannot produce the official plans for the Towers, PUBLIC BUILDINGS, you will always be wrong, no matter what you say.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If you could produce the official plans that might mean something.
> 
> WHY don't you have the plans!  What is the matter with you?  Don't you realize that as long as you cannot produce the official plans for the Towers, PUBLIC BUILDINGS, you will always be wrong, no matter what you say.


the official plans have been linked for you
but the delusional moron that you are you dont think they are real


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> If you could produce the official plans that might mean something.
> 
> WHY don't you have the plans!  What is the matter with you?  Don't you realize that as long as you cannot produce the official plans for the Towers, PUBLIC BUILDINGS, you will always be wrong, no matter what you say.



LERA | Leslie E. Robertson Associates

write them and ask to buy a copy.

fucking moron.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If you could produce the official plans that might mean something.
> 
> WHY don't you have the plans!  What is the matter with you?  Don't you realize that as long as you cannot produce the official plans for the Towers, PUBLIC BUILDINGS, you will always be wrong, no matter what you say.



Have you written to Leslie Robertson to discuss this?


----------



## Christophera

I've called them and they refuse to say if they have the plans or not.  They do not, I'm quite sure.  The reason is security.  They would not even want to be responsible for them in light of the security issues. 

The only other set beside that which was in the towers was in the WTC documents which were stolen by the ex mayor

Americans do not need the plans to know that there was a concrete core.  It shows in 9-11 images,











and independent authority identifies a concrete core.  This is all verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Your behavior verifies that you are an agent serving the infiltrators of the US government and work to protect the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked... 


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## Fizz

so why arent you working to free this innocent man that was obviously framed by the US Government?


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> so why arent you working to free this innocent man that was



No, that is not the question. The question is "How obvious are going to allow your service to treason, to get?"

Due process has been subverted in 3,000 murder in misprision of felony and treason.  

FEMA deception​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why arent you working to free this innocent man that was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not the question. The question is "How obvious are going to allow your service to treason, to get?"
> 
> Due process has been subverted in 3,000 murder in misprision of felony and treason.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

dipshit, there was no FEMA deception
the deception is your concrete core hoax


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why arent you working to free this innocent man that was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not the question.
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
Click to expand...


yes it is. its my question to you. if you think FEMA is behind 9/11 then why arent you trying to free this innocent man?


----------



## Christophera

Of course the perps would want you to ignore defense of the Constitution.

The Twin towers core was misrepresented by FEMA.






If this is not true, why haven't you posted an image of that core?

I have posted images of the concrete core I know stood.  That is the west end of WTC 1 concrete core looking south along the wall line left of the spire an interior box columns outside the core.






the north wall has already fallen alowing some view into the core.  It is empty.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course the perps would want you to ignore defense of the Constitution.
> 
> The Twin towers core was misrepresented by FEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not true, why haven't you posted an image of that core?
> 
> I have posted images of the concrete core I know stood.  That is the west end of WTC 1 concrete core looking south along the wall line left of the spire an interior box columns outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the north wall has already fallen alowing some view into the core.  It is empty.


dipshit, you are NOT defending the constitution, you are ABUSING it

again, the bottom photo shows what you claim doesn't exist


----------



## Christophera

The perps would appreciate that you refuse to reasonably recognize evidence showing the true core.  You must think people are incredibily gullible to actually think that image resembles what FEMA said the core looked like.







 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 also describes a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The perps would appreciate that you refuse to reasonably recognize evidence showing the true core.  You must think people are incredibily gullible to actually think that image resembles what FEMA said the core looked like..


dipshit, there was NO CONCRETE CORE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The perps would appreciate that you refuse to reasonably recognize evidence showing the true core.



still waiting for you to show any. 

the perps were 19 muslim hijackers. if you dont think that is correct then you should be fighting for the release of this innocent man.


----------



## Christophera

It is logical the perps would have agents deny all evidence showing the true structure, so you are consistently acting in their behalf.

You will never, and have never shown an image from 9-11 with this core structure in the core area.






It did not exist.  Such a structure cannot exist because it has no strength.  No diagonal braces are shown and they must exist, but cannoth because they will block the doorways to the halls and elevators.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


you REALLY are a total retard


----------



## Christophera

You show there is no reasonable argument against my assertion that diagonal will block halls and elevator doors.

This image shows that the supposed core columns would not be continuous.






They would be interruppted, obviously.   

Of course in your photoshopped version you block out the upper portion of the tower where light shining through the hall openings reveals that columns do not exist.

Core columns must be continous from bottom to top and must have deep fillet welds making each one a single piece.

PANEL 5 shows that butt plates are used to join vertical steel in the core.  Meaning they ARE NOT core columns.  They are elevator guide rail supports.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You show there is no reasonable argument against my assertion that diagonal will block halls and elevator doors.
> 
> This image shows that the supposed core columns would not be continuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be interruppted, obviously.
> 
> Of course in your photoshopped version you block out the upper portion of the tower where light shining through the hall openings reveals that columns do not exist.
> 
> Core columns must be continous from bottom to top and must have deep fillet welds making each one a single piece.
> 
> PANEL 5 shows that butt plates are used to join vertical steel in the core.  Meaning they ARE NOT core columns.  They are elevator guide rail supports.


dipshit, those photos PROVE STEEL CORE COLUMNS

your delusional concrete core is a HOAX


----------



## Christophera

No, an image from 9-11 showing the core of steel columns proves the steel core columns.  PANEL 5 shows the misrepresentation and the The sunrise silhouette shows the columns could not have existed.

There are Americans that miss their loved ones .  .  . and their Consitution, but that will not matter to an agent of the infiltration.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, an image from 9-11 showing the core of steel columns proves the steel core columns.  PANEL 5 shows the misrepresentation and the The sunrise silhouette shows the columns could not have existed.
> .


  WRONG, dipshit
it shows your concrete core couldn't have existed
you fucking idiot
and YOU are the one violating the laws


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, an image from 9-11 showing the core of steel columns proves the steel core columns.  PANEL 5 shows the misrepresentation and the The sunrise silhouette shows the columns could not have existed.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, dipshit
> it shows your concrete core couldn't have existed
> you fucking idiot
> and YOU are the one violating the laws
Click to expand...


You cannot show I'm violating laws whereas each post of yours is participating in misprision of felony and treason.  Here are the laws you violate.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both.

Section 4 states Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is cognizable by a court of the United States

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, an image from 9-11 showing the core of steel columns proves the steel core columns.  PANEL 5 shows the misrepresentation and the The sunrise silhouette shows the columns could not have existed.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG, dipshit
> it shows your concrete core couldn't have existed
> you fucking idiot
> and YOU are the one violating the laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot show I'm violating laws whereas each post of yours is participating in misprision of felony and treason.  Here are the laws you violate.
Click to expand...

except you cant prove that i violate that law you fucking MORON
while we have been able to prove you didn't pay your child support
and were CONVICTED of it


----------



## Fizz

you really have trouble with this entire "logic" thing.

we dont have to show ANYTHING to you. you need to show us the concrete core. you never do. you make shit up as you go along and expect people to prove you wrong. thats not how things work in the real world. in the real world when you make claims you need to back them up. you never do. you claimed Domel was led into the drawing room and shown the building plans. you never back it up. you claim Guiliani stole the building plans. you never back it up. you claim the steel shown during construction was elevator guide rail support steel. you never back that up. you claim there was C4 coated rebar. you never back that up. you claim there was steel core columns surrounding a concrete core. you never back that up. you claim a silhoutted picture shows concrete. you never back that up. you claim another picture shows rebar. you never back that up. you claim you can fit the elevators inside you concrete core. you never back that up.

you really dont get it. its not up to anyone here to prove you wrong. you need to prove you are RIGHT. you never back it up.

the simple fact that you make claims and cant back them up proves you are not only wrong but that you are a delusional moron.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> you really have trouble with this entire "logic" thing.
> 
> we dont have to show ANYTHING to you. you need to show us the concrete core. you never do. you make shit up as you go along and expect people to prove you wrong. thats not how things work in the real world. in the real world when you make claims you need to back them up. you never do. you claimed Domel was led into the drawing room and shown the building plans. you never back it up. you claim Guiliani stole the building plans. you never back it up. you claim the steel shown during construction was elevator guide rail support steel. you never back that up. you claim there was C4 coated rebar. you never back that up. you claim there was steel core columns surrounding a concrete core. you never back that up. you claim a silhoutted picture shows concrete. you never back that up. you claim another picture shows rebar. you never back that up. you claim you can fit the elevators inside you concrete core. you never back that up.
> 
> you really dont get it. its not up to anyone here to prove you wrong. you need to prove you are RIGHT. you never back it up.
> 
> the simple fact that you make claims and cant back them up proves you are not only wrong but that you are a delusional moron.


and we HAVE proven beyond a shadow of a doubt(to those not totally batshit insane) that his concrete core hoax is IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## elvis

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perps would appreciate that you refuse to reasonably recognize evidence showing the true core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for you to show any.
> 
> the perps were 19 muslim hijackers. if you dont think that is correct then you should be fighting for the release of this innocent man.
Click to expand...


what makes you think he isn't?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perps would appreciate that you refuse to reasonably recognize evidence showing the true core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting for you to show any.
> 
> the perps were 19 muslim hijackers. if you dont think that is correct then you should be fighting for the release of this innocent man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what makes you think he isn't?
Click to expand...

because he is always on here calling everyone agents
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Why have agents failed to show, on 9-11, the supposed steel core columns FEMA told NIST comprised the core of the Twin Towers?






Why have they failed to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the buildings plans for the Twin Towers?

Why can't they produce any independent verifications from authority that the Twins had steel core columns?

'cause they're agents!  Haaaaawaaaaaaaaaahaaaaa

They hate freedom, rights and families, but most of all the U.S Constitution or the principals it stands for.

Why do they refuse to recognize independently verified evidence of the concrete core?

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

'cause they're agents! and support the secret methods of mass murder used to kill 3,000 on 9-11.

Not funny.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why have agents failed to show, on 9-11, the supposed steel core columns FEMA told NIST comprised the core of the Twin Towers?


dipshit, calling anyone that disagrees with your delusions agents only further shows how fucking delusional you are
there are NO, NONE, ZERO, ZIP, NADA, Agents on this forum
its just SANE people telling you you are fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

That must be rewarding.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That must be rewarding.


actually, its very amusing
you are a source of laughter for all
i guess that must be rewarding for you


----------



## Fizz

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?!! 

we're still waiting.


----------



## Christophera

We wait for fuz to recognize that the plans and 6,000 photo filte were taken by the ex mayor in violations of law that deprive all of us of the correct dimensions for ANYTHING.

But, as an agent, you cannot because that would show how NIST was supposedly justified in producing their analysis but DID NOT HAVE THE PLANS.  Now that is impossbile.

As an agent you do the elevator thing as a diversion from the fact you have no evidence showing the steel core columns that is not misrepresented construction photos.  Elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "steel core columns".  Butt plates on the tops of the support steel prove the steel was too weak to be core columns because of guide rail supports using butt plates to join them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <paranoid delusions removed>


seriously, seek out professional psychiatric help
y7ou REALLY need it


----------



## Christophera

The evidence proves contrary.  The evidence proves you support the secret methods of mass murder.

FEMA deception​


----------



## Fizz

actually, the fact that you are still breathing is proof that you are wrong.

do you think the government would kill 3000 of it's own people and have this massive cover up and then let some silly fool like you screw it all up for them? 

you really are a fucking retard!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> actually, the fact that you are still breathing is proof that you are wrong.
> 
> do you think the government would kill 3000 of it's own people and have this massive cover up and then let some silly fool like you screw it all up for them?
> 
> you really are a fucking retard!!


the evidence proves that he is fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, the fact that you are still breathing is proof that you are wrong.
> 
> do you think the government would kill 3000 of it's own people and have this massive cover up and then let some silly fool like you screw it all up for them?
> 
> you really are a fucking retard!!
> 
> 
> 
> the evidence proves that he is fucking INSANE
Click to expand...


Agents would like to have people think that I think the government killed 3,000 innocent people.

*The infiltrators of the government did it.*

The government, as soon as the people realize the FEMA deception, WILL locate the agents supporting the infiltrators and the secret methods of mass murder and arrest them and prosecute them.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, the fact that you are still breathing is proof that you are wrong.
> 
> do you think the government would kill 3000 of it's own people and have this massive cover up and then let some silly fool like you screw it all up for them?
> 
> you really are a fucking retard!!
> 
> 
> 
> the evidence proves that he is fucking INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents would like to have people think that I think the government killed 3,000 innocent people.
> 
> *The infiltrators of the government did it.*
> 
> The government, as soon as the people realize the FEMA deception, WILL locate the agents supporting the infiltrators and the secret methods of mass murder and arrest them and prosecute them.
Click to expand...

there was no FEMA deception, the deception is what YOU are trying to do, only the sane people don't BUY YOUR DELUSIONAL BULLSHIT

there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, the fact that you are still breathing is proof that you are wrong.
> 
> do you think the government would kill 3000 of it's own people and have this massive cover up and then let some silly fool like you screw it all up for them?
> 
> you really are a fucking retard!!
> 
> 
> 
> the evidence proves that he is fucking INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents would like to have people think that I think the government killed 3,000 innocent people.
> 
> *The infiltrators of the government did it.*
> 
> The government, as soon as the people realize the FEMA deception, WILL locate the agents supporting the infiltrators and the secret methods of mass murder and arrest them and prosecute them.
Click to expand...


government. government infiltrators. whatever.... 

if there was this massively intricate plot and they had no problem killing 3000 people.... they certainly wouldnt have any problem killing a fucking moron like you.

why are you still alive?


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the evidence proves that he is fucking INSANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents would like to have people think that I think the government killed 3,000 innocent people.
> 
> *The infiltrators of the government did it.*
> 
> The government, as soon as the people realize the FEMA deception, WILL locate the agents supporting the infiltrators and the secret methods of mass murder and arrest them and prosecute them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> government. government infiltrators. whatever....
> 
> if there was this massively intricate plot and they had no problem killing 3000 people.... they certainly wouldnt have any problem killing a fucking moron like you.
> 
> why are you still alive?
Click to expand...

especially when the moron posts his contact info all over the damn internet


----------



## Christophera

I'm alive because I'm correct and there is a lot more to this than an agent would ever admit to understanding.

The concrete core is independently verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I'm alive because I'm correct and there is a lot more to this than an agent would ever admit to understanding.
> 
> The concrete core is independently verified.


no it isnt, none of that delusional bullshit verifies ANYTHING

and the point, that you clearly miss, is that a group that had no problems killing 3000 people on 9/11 would snuff you in a heartbeat if you were exposing them
moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I'm alive because I'm correct


no. you are alive because you are wrong.

if you were correct and there was this super secret plot by "infiltrators" that already killed 3000 people then the first thing they would do when you started blabbing about it would be to silence you permanently. 

that fact that you are still alive is proof you are wrong.

(did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet?)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm alive because I'm correct
> 
> 
> 
> no. you are alive because you are wrong.
> 
> if you were correct and there was this super secret plot by "infiltrators" that already killed 3000 people then the first thing they would do when you started blabbing about it would be to silence you permanently.
> 
> that fact that you are still alive is proof you are wrong.
> 
> (did you get the elevators to fit inside your impossible concrete core yet?)
Click to expand...

he is too delusional to really understand


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I'm alive because I'm correct and there is a lot more to this than an agent would ever admit to understanding.



No idiot, you're alive because your concrete core theory is bullshit. If there really was a huge conspiracy to "protect the secret methods of mass murder", the "perpetrators" would have absolutely no problem or hesitation adding one more murder (yours) to their score.

And further proof is again that you're alive, even after posting so much personal information about yourself on this and other boards that they would be able to pinpoint your location right down to which room in the basement you're posting from.


----------



## Christophera

Pretending to be morons and attempting to change the subject won't help.

You have never shown this core structure on 9-11.






Why do you even try to pretend you are anything but defeated?  Logically if there are 3-4 agents willing to come in and pretend with you, you can avoid the appearance of defeat, but you are still defeated and those sincere truth seekers returning to view the thread see that.

The concrete core is independently verified.






_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pretending to be morons and attempting to change the subject won't help.
> 
> <lies and delusional bullshit removed>


no one is pretending anything, YOU are the fucking moron
everyone knows that the towers were built with a steel core
and that the weight of the concrete in your HOAX core would have been impossible


----------



## Tom Clancy

I still can't believe this is going on...


----------



## DiveCon

Tom Clancy said:


> I still can't believe this is going on...


his delusions know no end


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You have never shown this core structure on 9-11.



really? are you sure?

get ready for this shocking revelation.....

here it comes.....








wait for it.....





ok... here it is!!





you're a fucking moron. the fact that you think that your concrete core existed and "the perpetrators" killed 3000 people but let you live proves you are wrong. if somebody kills 3000 people they wouldnt hesitate to kill anyone exposing their crime. you are alive therefore your core is a hoax.

if you want people to take your concrete core seriously you need to be killed for attempting to expose "the perpetrators".

so go cut your brake lines and drive off a cliff. then we might take you a little but more seriously. (but i doubt it because the elevators dont fit inside your impossible core).


----------



## Christophera

Why haven't any agents posted an image of the FEMA core on 9-11?







Obviously if such a core existed it would be standing in the core area on 9-11.  Why haven't you posted that?

Why haven't you acknowledged that the violations of law conducted by the ex mayor deprived the public of 6,000 photo files and that civic center document normally include building plans.  Meaning that guiliani took the plans and locked them in his warehouse.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why haven't any agents posted an image of the FEMA core on 9-11?


#1, there are NO AGENTS POSTING HERE

#2, tons of images showing exactly that have been posted, YOU have even posted them

#3, you remain a delusional moron


----------



## Christophera

#1 The infiltrating perpetrators of the US gov seeking to destroy the Constitution and the union it serves, would want you to say what you've said.  They would definiitely deny their agents are working a post 9-11 psyops on the internet.

#2 The infiltrating perpetrators of the US gov seeking to destroy the Constitution and the union it serves, would want you to misrepresent the fact no one has EVER posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.

#3  The infiltrating perpetrators of the US gov seeking to destroy the Constitution and the union it serves, would want people to believe what you post.

The perpetrators of mass murder upon 3,000 innocent people in 20 seconds would NOT want anyone to realize there was a concrete core.

Independently verified evidence showing a concrete core with consistency.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


seek out professional psychiatric help


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Why haven't any agents posted an image of the FEMA core on 9-11?



why are you still alive?

clearly anyone that killed 3000 people would have absolutely no problem making it 3001 to keep their secret if some fucking idiot in california decided to expose their massive plan.

just that fact that you are still breathing proves you are wrong.


----------



## Christophera

The independently verified evidence proves there is a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Your post proves you are an agent.  Those 2 things are all that is prove here.

Are you hoping the perpetrators will kill more people?


----------



## Christophera

The independently verified evidence proves there is a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Your post proves you are an agent.  Those 2 things are all that is proven here.

Are you hoping the perpetrators, your masters, will kill more people?


----------



## Fizz

so "the perpetrators" killed 3000 people but are not killing you and letting you blab to the entire wolrd their explosive concrete core.

sorry. that's moronic. the proof that your are wrong is that you are still alive.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> so "the perpetrators" killed 3000 people but are not killing you and letting you blab to the entire wolrd their explosive concrete core.
> 
> sorry. that's moronic. the proof that your are wrong is that you are still alive.



The fact of the evidence reasonably consistent in all ways with the independent verifications of authority prove the towers core to be concrete, that is one thing,

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Expecting a low life agent to understand this is too much, but do you know the bad the karma gained is for killing people that are not trying to harm you, or even may be trying to help you in anything good you might do?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> so "the perpetrators" killed 3000 people but are not killing you and letting you blab to the entire wolrd their explosive concrete core.
> 
> sorry. that's moronic. the proof that your are wrong is that you are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the evidence reasonably consistent in all ways with the independent verifications of authority prove the towers core to be concrete, that is one thing,
> 
> _<delusional bullshit deleted>_
Click to expand...

your delusional bullshit is not evidence


----------



## Christophera

We shall see who is delusional.



*Tell us from where* what you try to call a floor fell from, so you can fulfill the the need to explain the object we see toppling inwards that looks like a wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> We shall see who is delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us from where* what you try to call a floor fell from, so you can fulfill the the need to explain the object we see toppling inwards that looks like a wall.


already answered you delusional fucktard
it could have been any number of floors


it couldnt have been a wall, since that was no concrete in the core above grade as proven by EVERY set of plans known to man

have you noticed it was never vertical ever in your gif?


----------



## Fizz

the proof you are wrong is that you are still alive. if "the perpetraors" killed 3000 people they would have no problem at all killing one more moron trying to expose their deeds. 

if you die then i might start taking your claims more seriously.

... but i doubt it. its all just way too delusional.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> the proof you are wrong is that you are still alive. if "the perpetraors" killed 3000 people they would have no problem at all killing one more moron trying to expose their deeds.
> 
> if you die then i might start taking your claims more seriously.
> 
> ... but i doubt it. its all just way too delusional.


Occam's Razor fails on the delusional


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> the proof you are wrong is that you are still alive. if "the perpetraors" killed 3000 people they would have no problem at all killing one more moron trying to expose their deeds.
> 
> if you die then i might start taking your claims more seriously.
> 
> ... but i doubt it. its all just way too delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Occam's Razor fails on the delusional
Click to expand...


yep!!


its all just really fucking stupid on so many levels. he lies about what people say (as with robertson). he looks at pictures and sees concrete where nobody else does. he makes shit up like "elevator guide rail support" and other crap with absolutely nothing to back the claim up. he changes his story all the time when proven wrong. there's actual pictures of the actual steel core. he needs to use so much concrete for a concrete core that the elevators dont fit inside anymore.....

it's all just so fucking retarded!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> We shall see who is delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell us from where* what you try to call a floor fell from, so you can fulfill the the need to explain the object we see toppling inwards that looks like a wall.



First of all, those animations are pixelated and blurry. Second, it looks just like columns toppling over and dust streaming from behind. The reason it looks lighter in color is that the sun is hitting the dust and debris. Notice BEHIND that particular column with dust, is a darker area which seems to have the sun blocked from hitting it. Why couldn't that be the stairwell? You know. The one whose remnants are shown here in this photo:


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Were the express elevators for the towers rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs.?

Yes or no?


----------



## Christophera

gumjobs evasion into elevator trivia simply demonstrates that gummie has no evidence of steel core columns other than.

Gummie pretends to think that I've said there was 20 feet between the interior box column and the first row of elevator guide rail support.

What I said gumout, is that there was 20 feet between interior box colummns along the line of the wall.

You've disposed of your credibility with your statements about the wall toppling into the core area.






Argue wih fuz'n-divot about that.  They say its a floor.


----------



## Fizz

"elevator trivia" is only trivial if you think its unimportant that the elevators be able to fit inside your concrete core. they don't. you've been exposed as a fraud...... AGAIN!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> "elevator trivia" is only trivial if you think its unimportant that the elevators be able to fit inside your concrete core. they don't. you've been exposed as a fraud...... AGAIN!!!


he was exposed as a fraud long before that
just the fact that the WTC towers were SOLD by the fact of having the steel core and not concrete was enough for me
i had seen documentaries back in the 80's and 90's about the building of the towers
not one of them EVER claimed concrete in the core
in fact, they espoused the fact it had NONE because of the floor space it saved


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjobs evasion into elevator trivia simply demonstrates that gummie has no evidence of steel core columns other than.
> 
> Gummie pretends to think that I've said there was 20 feet between the interior box column and the first row of elevator guide rail support.
> 
> What I said gumout, is that there was 20 feet between interior box colummns along the line of the wall.



Sorry Chris. You're COMPLETELY wrong. It has nothing to do with the 20' space between the box columns and supposed elevator guide rail support steel.

Now answer the question coward. Did the twin towers have express elevators that were rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs.?

Yes or no?

If it's simply evasion like you claim, you'd answer the questions and not worry about the answer or what it could mean. Are you, perhaps, afraid of something?


----------



## Gamolon

Explain this next quote from you Chris:


Christophera said:


> The light that comes from the hallway door is reflected off of the inside of the concrete core walls that were formed with breakdown steel forms leaving them slick enough to reflect light at a low oblique  angle.



How can that be if there was a bay of 12 express elevators BETWEEN the hallways and the concrete wall per this photo:






...and this photo:





The express elevators doors are on the right. I thought, per you quote above, that the hallways were RIGHT NEXT TO THE CONCRETE CORE WALL?


----------



## Christophera

Not one image of this structure on 9-11,






All I see is misrepresentations.  No diagonal braces, no gusset plates, no steel core columns.

The pitiful effort to change the subject to elevators is evasion.






The only consistent information through 9-11 and construction photos shows a concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not one image of this structure on 9-11,


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Explain this next quote from you Chris:
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The light that comes from the hallway door is reflected off of the inside of the concrete core walls that were formed with breakdown steel forms leaving them slick enough to reflect light at a low oblique  angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can that be if there was a bay of 12 express elevators BETWEEN the hallways and the concrete wall per this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The express elevators doors are on the right. I thought, per you quote above, that the hallways were RIGHT NEXT TO THE CONCRETE CORE WALL?
Click to expand...


Chris?


----------



## Christophera

Why haven't you shown an image of this core structure on 9-11.






Why?  What is wrong with you?  You keep showing pictures of hallways.  Why haven't you shown an image of the supposed steel core columns with their needed diagonal braces?

I can easily show massive concrete walls toppling into the empty core.






The independently verified evidence for a concrete core is overwhelming.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why haven't you shown an image of this core structure on 9-11.


it HAS been shown, moron, even by YOU


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Why?  What is wrong with you?  You keep showing pictures of hallways.



Because your claims, drawings, and photos add up to a physical impossibility. What you fail to understand is that I am not proving a steel core existed. I am proving that YOUR concrete core was a physical impossibility and did NOT exist.

The hallway picture with the express elevator access show on the right wall is direct refutation to your claim that the hallways were RIGHT AGAINST THE CORE WALL which is why we see light reflecting of the walls in the silhouette picture you keep using.

Those two skylobby hallways were 16' wide and the were offset from one another as even you claim. 

So I'll ask you again. Were the express elevators rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs?

Yes or no?

You failing to answer a direct question is PROOF that you know this admission will be detrimental to your quack theory. This is why you won't answer it.

Answer the question coward. If it's just "evasion" as you claim, then you have nothing to fear from it right?


----------



## Christophera

Yea, what is wrong with you showing pictures of hallways when the question is the core?

I can show what can only be concrete,






And the engineer of record describes a concrete core while the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 describe the same thing????????????

Why are yopu posting images ofg hallways?  Wasamatta?   Got no evidence and got to try and change the subject?

Agent


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I can show what can only be concrete,


you're delusional!! 

name one professional that analyzed that picture and says that's concrete!! 

NOBODY says that picture shows concrete. only you. you are the only one that sees it.

your concrete core is physically impossible. it's already been proven that the elevators dont fit.





same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked... 


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## Christophera

You wish, in order to please the perpetrators of mass murder in keeping their methods secret.

NIST cannot conduct forensic analysis of a structure they do not have plans for.






That is the only mention of their sources for structural design and construction that I could find.  No one else has been able to find anything more difinitive.

That is NIST.  

FEMA presents this, which is the ONLY official depiction of the core of the towers of any kind from official sources.






FEMA misrepresents the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".






Disclosure of treason.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Fizz

there is no secret method of mass murder. the perpetrators were the 19 muslim hijackers. there was no concrete core. 

doesnt matter what stupid story you come up with next.

here's pictures of the steel core.









































































...and here's a picture of the same object you continually post that ISNT convered in smoke and you can clearly see it is steel, not concrete.






"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME


----------



## Christophera

fz spam,

I've been keeping track of the crap and explaining what agent fz is doing.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html


TOTAL FAKE CORE PHOTO SLAM

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Yea, what is wrong with you showing pictures of hallways when the question is the core?



It has everything to do with the your concrete core. I can prove your core is a physical impossibility and that you continually make things up to support your bullshit theory, only to turn around and contradict it.

It you were a real truth seeker, you'd look into these contradictions, but you have no interest in the truth.

The simple fact is that you made a claim that the hallways are right against the core wall and I have proven that wrong with a photo of a skylobby hallway containing express elevator access on the right. That proves that there was an express elevator bank between the 16' wide skylobby hallway and your supposed concrete core.

This following drawing shows what you claim to have existed. The blue ovals circle the ares where the express elevators SHOULD be per the photo of the hallway, but you make no room for:





How do you address this major screwup on your part?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've been keeping track of the crap and explaining what agent fz is doing.
> ==delusional bullshit removed===



good. maybe someday you will realize that you truly are a delusional moron. until then i will keep pointing it out.

did you fit all those elevators inside your impossible concrete core yet?
did you find a source for your "elevator guide rail support" claim yet?
did you find any pictures of a concrete core yet?
did you find any construction pictures of a concrete core yet?
did you find a source for your "C4 coated rebar" claim yet?
did you find a source for your "interior box columns" claim yet?
did you find a source for your claim that the building plans were part of the NYCLU letter yet?

shall i go on, you fucking idiot?? or do you think this is enough unsourced bullshit to keep you busy trying to back up for a little while. let me know when you can document these claims.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> fz spam,
> 
> I've been keeping track of the crap and explaining what agent fz is doing.


WRONG
you post nothing but delusional bullshit and when someone else posts actual FACT you call it spam
because it proves what a delusional moron you are


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  What is wrong with you?  You keep showing pictures of hallways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hallway picture with the express elevator access show on the right wall is direct refutation to your claim that the hallways were RIGHT AGAINST THE CORE WALL
Click to expand...


I've never said that and if I did I meant that the core walls were clearly visible and adjacent to the hall.

I've not said they were against, perhaps "next to" I know how they are located.

What you've not explained is that the offset of the center is seen in the lower portion as opposite that of the upper portion.






Since the light in the lower portion is refelecting off the inside of the concrete wall, the fact that the hallway is not aligned with the sunrise is explained.  Without a smooth concrete face there is no explanation.  There are also not core columns where they would have to be.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  What is wrong with you?  You keep showing pictures of hallways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hallway picture with the express elevator access show on the right wall is direct refutation to your claim that the hallways were RIGHT AGAINST THE CORE WALL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never said that and if I did I meant that the core walls were clearly visible and adjacent to the hall.
> 
> I've not said they were against, perhaps "next to" I know how they are located.
> 
> What you've not explained is that the offset of the center is seen in the lower portion as opposite that of the upper portion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the light in the lower portion is refelecting off the inside of the concrete wall, the fact that the hallway is not aligned with the sunrise is explained.  Without a smooth concrete face there is no explanation.  There are also not core columns where they would have to be.
Click to expand...

that photo proves your concrete core is a hoax


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, it shows there were no steel core columns in 2 different ways.

1.  With steel columns there would be nothing to reflect off of.

2.  The columns would be visible and they are not.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong, it shows there were no steel core columns in 2 different ways.
> 
> 1.  With steel columns there would be nothing to reflect off of.
> 
> 2.  The columns would be visible and they are not.


wrong, dipshit
the columns were enclosed by gypsum wall planks


----------



## Fizz

once again the moron shows the steel columns of the steel core and makes absurd claims about concrete.

your text is meaningless nobody looks at that picture and sees a concrete core except you.


and thats because you are a delusional moron.


----------



## Christophera

Apprently ditzer thinks that gypsum reflects light.  Concrete does, barely, but that works best when steel forms are used.

Ahy haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?







No, images of the steel core on 9-11 has not been posted.

All that has been posted are misrepresentations and spam.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html

SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html


FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html


TOTAL FAKE CORE PHOTO SLAM

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



find any pictures of a concrete core that actually show concrete?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Apprently ditzer thinks that gypsum reflects light.  Concrete does, barely, but that works best when steel forms are used.


  apparently dipshits don't know what the fuck they are talking about
since the gypsum wall planks were also not visible on the inside because of wall treatments or PAINT
you really are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apprently ditzer thinks that gypsum reflects light.  Concrete does, barely, but that works best when steel forms are used.
> 
> 
> 
> apparently dipshits don't know what the fuck they are talking about
> since the gypsum wall planks were also not visible on the inside because of wall treatments or PAINT
> you really are too fucking stupid for words
Click to expand...

doesnt matter anyway. what he is calling "hallways" leave no room for elevators. 

he's too fucked up to realize that the more he tries to show evidence of his impossible concrete core the more he proves it was impossible and the core is actually steel.

the fucking moron tries to post pictures of concrete that contain only steel!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apprently ditzer thinks that gypsum reflects light.  Concrete does, barely, but that works best when steel forms are used.
> 
> 
> 
> apparently dipshits don't know what the fuck they are talking about
> since the gypsum wall planks were also not visible on the inside because of wall treatments or PAINT
> you really are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesnt matter anyway. what he is calling "hallways" leave no room for elevators.
> 
> he's too fucked up to realize that the more he tries to show evidence of his impossible concrete core the more he proves it was impossible and the core is actually steel.
> 
> the fucking moron tries to post pictures of concrete that contain only steel!!
Click to expand...

i know
he is the only one that sees concrete in ANY of his photos


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> apparently dipshits don't know what the fuck they are talking about
> since the gypsum wall planks were also not visible on the inside because of wall treatments or PAINT
> you really are too fucking stupid for words
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt matter anyway. what he is calling "hallways" leave no room for elevators.
> 
> he's too fucked up to realize that the more he tries to show evidence of his impossible concrete core the more he proves it was impossible and the core is actually steel.
> 
> the fucking moron tries to post pictures of concrete that contain only steel!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know
> he is the only one that sees concrete in ANY of his photos
Click to expand...


There is a moment during the collapse where you can see Satan's face.


----------



## Fizz

elvis said:


> There is a moment during the collapse where you can see Satan's face.



there's more than one face.... depending on how hard u want to look for them.


----------



## Gamolon

This is what kills your theory right here. Since the 16' wide skylobby hallways MUST oppose each other, you've just eliminated 32' of your 80' wide core size. You see, in the lower third of the towers, you must leave room for the two banks of express elevator shafts to reach the 44th floor skylobby and above. Let's look at the next picture I annotated. 





Since the first floor (right below the mezzanine) 16' wide lobby hallway has to offset from the 44th floor 16' wide skylobby hallway, that's what we see in the picture above. The two banks of express elevators need shafdts that go from the first floor to the 44th floor and past. Here is a photo of the first floor 16' wide hallway used to gain access to not only the express elevators, but the first 24 local elevators used to get to any floors in the first third of the tower. The blue box outlines the 16' wide hallway. The red box shows where the bank of express elevators were located:





Here is the opposed 16' hallway on the 44th floor. Notice the "44" plaque on the inside face of the elevator access door. Also in that photo is the access hallways for the 24 local elevators. They are the "lighted" openeings on the left. There is also the single "dark" hallway in the middle on both sides:





So there is your MAJOR problem Chris. You have left no room for the two banks of express elevator banks that we have PHOTOGRAPHIC and WRITTEN proof of. Your core, as you have it located, has removed any usable space for the 23 express elevator shafts (two banks) needed to run through the core.

You have created a physical impossibility. The fact that you claim you are a draftsman and have done blueprints is pure bullshit as ANY draftsman/designer would have laid this out in a scaled drawing to make sure it all fits before making up bogus claims and lies.

You have been proven WRONG. The only way out is to make a scaled drawing and fit everything in the core you have created. 

IT CAN'T BE DONE!

You and your theory are done!


----------



## Christophera

You and your elevators cannot prove steel core columns.  You and your fake plans cannot disprove the concrete core.

The faked WTC 1 plans

You are pitiful agent.

The obsolete plans by Robertson sent to Yamasaki to present the towers concept have been digitally altered to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision tables after the blueprints were scanned.

The anomalies in the cells are not possible with a scan from the scale of the blueprint.  Pixel straight lines and spaces are not possible and those ARE NOT characters of the alphabet.






In addition is it credible that the plans for the 2 tallest buldings in the world at the time have a *free hand* lettered title block?






No, not credible.

It is credible that the agents are here dissing the concrete core because it is the key to understanding and feasibly explaining what happened.  Or how 3,000 were killed in 20 seconds.

The perpetrators would not want anyone to understand or explain that.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You and your elevators cannot prove steel core columns.  You and your fake plans cannot disprove the concrete core.



I already have. I don't need the plans. I just use the dimensions and information you have given. Why doesn't it all fit your core Chris?

You've created an impossibility!!!!

Nice job idiot!


----------



## Gamolon

See, here's where you fail Chris.

Where were the two banks of express elevators located? Right next to your long axis core walls?

Were the express elevators rated for 55 people and 10,000 lbs.?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> cannot disprove the concrete core.


already been disproved. Not one person is coming to your defence. Nobody believes you. Nobody. 

Now we're just fucking with u because your an asshole for posting pics of the families.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> cannot disprove the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> already been disproved. Not one person is coming to your defence. Nobody believes you. Nobody.
> 
> Now we're just fucking with u because your an asshole for posting pics of the families.
Click to expand...

and not paying his child support


----------



## Christophera

Text denials are destroyed in the face of hard, independently verified evidence.

Explain again how you want people to thinkthis is a floor and where it fell from to get vertical .  .  . agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Text denials are destroyed in the face of hard, independently verified evidence.
> 
> Explain again how you want people to thinkthis is a floor and where it fell from to get vertical .  .  . agent.


you are such a fucking moron
it fell from less than vertical
that was NEVER vertical in that gif
it was clearly a floor


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Text denials are destroyed in the face of hard, independently verified evidence.



great. let us know when you come up with any independently verified evidence.

so far, all you have is your stupid text assertions that you have independently verified evidence but you havent posted any yet.

did you figure out how to fit all those elevators into your impossible concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera

No one has ever debunked any of the independently verified evidence showing a concrete core in the center of the Twin Towers.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Text response or spam misrepresetations, and outright lies are exposed.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+CAB trounces liar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html

F+misinterp
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2456171-post2744.html

CAB proves it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

F&G-slam-plans-dimensions-spire
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2483938-post7050.html

PRETENDING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2513013-post2999.html

Agent posts are completely contrived artifice and well exposed as such.


SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html



FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html


TOTAL FAKE/SPAM CORE PHOTO SLAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No one has ever debunked any of the independently verified evidence showing a concrete core in the center of the Twin Towers.


every bit of your delusional bullshit has been debunked


----------



## Fizz

you apparently don't know what "independently verified" means.

i suggest you look into it. the more you claim your little paragraph is "independently verified" the more we laugh at you!!


----------



## Christophera

Gee more text, while I post hard evidence showing a concrete core,







and the info from the engineer of record and  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 all identifying a concrete core.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?






Why?  What is the matter with you?  Don't you realize that your constant and total failure to produce images from 9-11 showing that are exposing your murdering masters?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gee more text, while I post hard evidence showing a concrete core,


our text is not totally fucking delusional like yours


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I post hard evidence showing a concrete core,


no. you post a picture with a text description in which you claim the picture shows concrete. it doesnt. nobody looks at that picture and sees concrete.

your text is useless.


----------



## Christophera

Of course no one but agents sees steel core columns.






And agents cannot reasonably deny that is a concrete wall toppling into the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Of course no one but agents sees steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> And agents cannot reasonably deny that is a concrete wall toppling into the core area.


you calling everyone else "agents" shows how fucking delusional you are


----------



## DiveCon

btw congrats on your 5th red star
working on #6 now?


----------



## Christophera

Since you have no independently verified evidence and refuse to recognize such while also refusing to recognize violations of law germain to the issue, your agenda is obvious.

You act in support of the infiltrators of the US government and maintenance of the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11 which killed 3,000 in 20 seconds.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since you have no independently verified evidence and refuse to recognize such while also refusing to recognize violations of law germain to the issue, your agenda is obvious.
> 
> You act in support of the infiltrators of the US government and maintenance of the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11 which killed 3,000 in 20 seconds.


YOU have no independently verified evidence
just your paranoid delusions
'


----------



## Christophera

You can only logically contend my evidence is not valid with counter evidence.  Since the evidence I've presented is independently verified you must present independetly verified evidence in attempts to counter it.  The veracity and independence of your evidence must be evaluated and compared to that which I present.

You have none .  .  . agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You can only logically contend my evidence is not valid with counter evidence.  Since the evidence I've presented is independently verified you must present independetly verified evidence in attempts to counter it.  The veracity and independence of your evidence must be evaluated and compared to that which I present.
> 
> You have none .  .  . agent.


its been done, moron
you just prefer to stay in your paranoid delusions


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You can only logically contend my evidence is not valid with counter evidence.  Since the evidence I've presented is independently verified you must present independetly verified evidence in attempts to counter it.  The veracity and independence of your evidence must be evaluated and compared to that which I present.
> 
> You have none .  .  . agent.


----------



## Christophera

Yep, you have no evidence agent.  Only misrepresentations because you support a deception, the

FEMA deception​
The info of Newsweek is correct from the engineer of record of record, L.E. Robertson.


No agents, no one has gotten email from him and your text is pitiful.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yep, you have no evidence agent.  Only misrepresentations because you support a deception, the
> 
> ​
> The info of Newsweek is correct from the engineer of record of record, L.E. Robertson.
> 
> 
> No agents, no one has gotten email from him and your text is pitiful.


no agents here, dipshit, just sane people telling you you are INSANE

there was no FEMA deception, the deception if your concrete core hoax
and Robertson never said what you claim you fucking moronic liar


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



thanks for pointing out that newsweek is correct because they blatantly state it was a steel core. 
High Time - Newsweek

Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses.


----------



## Christophera

The reporter was not interviewing Leslie Robertson as was the reporter in the days immediately following 9-11.


Newsweek​
That reporter was reading the FEMA deception and was probably surrounded by agents telling them what the core was.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.  On 9-11 we see massive concrete walls hundreds of feet off the gorund toppling into the empty core area.






We see the WTC 2 core at 9 seconds with its double hallways on the south side.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That reporter was reading the FEMA deception and was probably surrounded by agents telling them what the core was.



you are a delusional moron. thats just fucking retarded!!


----------



## Christophera

The ooposite of what agents say is most often true.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?






No, the stuff you've posted are misrepresentations.  They do not show the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The ooposite of what agents say is most often true.


then it is YOU that is the "agent" dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The ooposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the stuff you've posted are misrepresentations.  They do not show the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates.



holy fuck!! how many fucking times can you say the same delusional fucking thing over and over again after already been shown?!!

where is your building plans that show the need for diagonal braces and gussets? BACK UP YOUR FUCKING CLAIM!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ooposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the stuff you've posted are misrepresentations.  They do not show the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy fuck!! how many fucking times can you say the same delusional fucking thing over and over again after already been shown?!!
> 
> where is your building plans that show the need for diagonal braces and gussets? BACK UP YOUR FUCKING CLAIM!!!
Click to expand...

he's a fucking idiot
he has no clue what he is talking about


----------



## Christophera

If agents refuse to admit that diagonal bracing and gusset plates are needed for a core of steel columns, then they are simply serving their masters.

They don't have any rebuttal to the fact that this totally looks exactly as a concrete tubular core should look under the conditions.







And they certainly cannot and have not shown the steel core columns on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If agents refuse to admit that diagonal bracing and gusset plates are needed for a core of steel columns, then they are simply serving their masters.
> 
> They don't have any rebuttal to the fact that this totally looks exactly as a concrete tubular core should look under the conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> And they certainly cannot and have not shown the steel core columns on 9-11.


there are NO agents here you delusional fucktard
and even YOU have shown photos of the steel core
you are just too fucking delusional to admit it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==



same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked... 


1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked...
> 
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> 2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.
> 
> 3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked
> 
> 4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked
> 
> 5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked
> 
> 6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked
> 
> 7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)
Click to expand...

that pretty much covers all his delusional rantings


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ==delusional bullshit removed==
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked...
> 
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> 2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.
> 
> 3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked
> 
> 4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked
> 
> 5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked
> 
> 6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked
> 
> 7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that pretty much covers all his delusional rantings
Click to expand...


#1 Attempted debunking will show an overly complex set of pages working to misrepresent photos with various alignments.  It's conclusion is completely unsupported by any single image showing what is claimed.

#2 The assertion that the engineer of record provided info that was reported erroneously is not accompanied by a correction of the Globally published magazine.  It has no logic presented for this shortcoming when 3,000 people are killed in 20 seconds.

#3 No alternative image of a horizontally complete core of columns is provided and the only such image of the core of a Twin tower is not reasonably explained

#4 Images used in attempts to show steel core columns do not show steel columns clearly in the core area and needed interconnecting braces for a steel core are never seen.

#5 With no diagonal braces and no gusset plates and no reasonable explanation for the one image of a horizontally intact, complete core, and no statement from engineers stating that steel columns 1,350 feet tall may be assembled into one column by connecting with butt plates is provided.  Lifting eyes are not on the top of column sections, they are on the side.  The top is needed clear so joining can be done.

#6 No image of the diagonal bracing not on the same plane  as the interior box columns which surrounded the core is ever seen.  Joints between diagonals and beams must have gusset plates.  If diagonals seen are not seen on 9-11 they were not apart of the structure.

#7 Anyone without plans from official sources who fails to recognize that the info needed to clarify this issue of the core was stolen from public offices depriving the public of true knowledge of the towers structure, arguing for a structure they cannot show, counter to independently verified evidence, is effectively an agent protecting secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> same old delusional bullshit over and over again that has already been debunked...
> 
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> 2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.
> 
> 3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked
> 
> 4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked
> 
> 5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked
> 
> 6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked
> 
> 7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)
> 
> 
> 
> that pretty much covers all his delusional rantings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #1 Attempted debunking will show an overly complex set of pages working to misrepresent photos with various alignments.  It's conclusion is completely unsupported by any single image showing what is claimed.
> 
> #2 The assertion that the engineer of record provided info that was reported erroneously is not accompanied by a correction of the Globally published magazine.  It has no logic presented for this shortcoming when 3,000 people are killed in 20 seconds.
> 
> #3 No alternative image of a horizontally complete core of columns is provided and the only such image of the core of a Twin tower is not reasonably explained
> 
> #4 Images used in attempts to show steel core columns do not show steel columns clearly in the core area and needed interconnecting braces for a steel core are never seen.
> 
> #5 With no diagonal braces and no gusset plates and no reasonable explanation for the one image of a horizontally intact, complete core, and no statement from engineers stating that steel columns 1,350 feet tall may be assembled into one column by connecting with butt plates is provided.  Lifting eyes are not on the top of column sections, they are on the side.  The top is needed clear so joining can be done.
> 
> #6 No image of the diagonal bracing not on the same plane  as the interior box columns which surrounded the core is ever seen.  Joints between diagonals and beams must have gusset plates.  If diagonals seen are not seen on 9-11 they were not apart of the structure.
> 
> #7 Anyone without plans from official sources who fails to recognize that the info needed to clarify this issue of the core was stolen from public offices depriving the public of true knowledge of the towers structure, arguing for a structure they cannot show, counter to independently verified evidence, is effectively an agent protecting secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

more delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera

Agents always say that when confronted with reasoning and evidence that competently refutes their assertions.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents always say that when confronted with reasoning and evidence that competently refutes their assertions.


when you actually post evidence, it will be the first time


----------



## Christophera

See my signature for a lesson in self awareness.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> See my signature for a lesson in self awareness.


your signature contains nothing but more of your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

Reality check - Is there a violations of law here that deprives the public of documents, including 6,000 photos files?  Or, does the NYCLU not know law?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Reality check - Is there a violations of law here that deprives the public of documents, including 6,000 photos files?  Or, does the NYCLU not know law?


they made a charge
there was no violation of law
you have had that fact shown to you many times, yet you still hold to your paranoid delusions

seek out professional psychiatric help


----------



## Christophera

Maybe the agent is a moron and not just pretending.  

Officials make "charges" private parties and attorneys make "allegations" or complaints.  THe NYCLU specializes in countering governmental impropriety and they are pointing out in the letter to the official that a violation of law has been committed.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Maybe the agent is a moron and not just pretending.
> 
> Officials make "charges" private parties and attorneys make "allegations" or complaints.  THe NYCLU specializes in countering governmental impropriety and they are pointing out in the letter to the official that a violation of law has been committed.


except the allegation was FALSE you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Does the agent purport to know more about law in NY state than the NYCLU?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Does the agent purport to know more about law in NY state than the NYCLU?


again, dipshit, there are NO agents here

and since no charges were ever filed and no conviction, there was NO VIOLATION OF LAW you fucking moronic dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Uh okay, the agent does purport to know more about law in NY state than the NYCLU.  


However, you've offered no proof whereas I've posted the letters of a legal authority.

Also it is well known that the reverse of what agents post is most often true.

Again, your actions support secret methods of mass murder and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Uh okay, the agent does purport to know more about law in NY state than the NYCLU.
> 
> 
> However, you've offered no proof whereas I've posted the letters of a legal authority.
> 
> Also it is well known that the reverse of what agents post is most often true.
> 
> Again, your actions support secret methods of mass murder and treason.


you are a fucking IDIOT
the NYCLU dropped any case they might have had
when it was proven the documents were copied and returned you moron


----------



## Christophera

More text.  Here are links to sources of authority and images.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core and the independently verified evidence proves it.


_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> More text.  Here are links to sources of authority and images.
> 
> The Twin Towers had a concrete core and the independently verified evidence proves it.


WRONG
all of that is paranoid delusions
none of that proves the WTC towers had concrete cores, because they didnt


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators would want people to think.  However, you have no evidence or reason to induce them to think that way.

This is a concrete wall toppling into the empty of WTC 1.







Your misrepresentations of elevator guide rail support steel as core columns is misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators would want people to think.  However, you have no evidence or reason to induce them to think that way.


wrong again, dipshit
thats what SANE people think


----------



## Christophera

Sane people can use independently verified information.  You have none.

The concrete core is verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Sane people can use independently verified information.  You have none.

The concrete core is verified.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Sane people can use independently verified information.  You have none.


your paranoid delusions are not evidence


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The ooposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the stuff you've posted are misrepresentations.  They do not show the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates.



Right here.

Matches perfectly.










I see no concrete core. I see support columns.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ooposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the stuff you've posted are misrepresentations.  They do not show the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right here.
> 
> Matches perfectly.
Click to expand...


That image is not from 9-11.






I see no concrete core. I see support columns.[/QUOTE]

The concrete is not shown in that image because it is being cast up to 10 floors below.  What is seen is butt plates on the tops of the elevator support steel which is far too weak of a method for joining "core columns".

Since the core is empty in all 9-11 images, the elevator guide rail support steel is prove too weak to stand on its own.

The concrete tubular core surrounding the core area stands on its own.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ooposite of what agents say is most often true.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the stuff you've posted are misrepresentations.  They do not show the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right here.
> 
> Matches perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That image is not from 9-11.
Click to expand...


It doesn't have to be. It shows core columns and NO concrete core.



Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no concrete core. I see support columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete is not shown in that image because it is being cast up to 10 floors below.
Click to expand...


Your proof for this claim? You make too many mistakes. You can;t be trusted. Please provide your proof for making this claim.



Christophera said:


> What is seen is butt plates on the tops of the elevator support steel which is far too weak of a method for joining "core columns".



Proof for this claim? Show me photos or design drawings for any other structure that use butt plates for joining elevator guide rail support steel. You have provided not one clear photo of the WTC tower columns that CLEARLY show it's a butt plate. We have provided many photos that what you claim are butt plates are merely metal lugs on the SIDES of those columns.



Christophera said:


> Since the core is empty in all 9-11 images, the elevator guide rail support steel is prove too weak to stand on its own.



Again, show us those butt plates used in any other structure for elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## Christophera

gumjob you have no proof of anything so cannot ask me to over verify what is already verified.

Show this structure on 9-11 in the core area.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen is butt plates on the tops of the elevator support steel which is far too weak of a method for joining "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof for this claim? Show me photos or design drawings for any other structure that use butt plates for joining elevator guide rail support steel.
Click to expand...


The fact this structure is not seen in any 9-11 image proves there were no steel core columns.






The below photo proves that the structure in the core was too weak to stand.  I've already shown why.  The vertical steel was not well joined because it was elevator guide rail support steel


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen is butt plates on the tops of the elevator support steel which is far too weak of a method for joining "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof for this claim? Show me photos or design drawings for any other structure that use butt plates for joining elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact this structure is not seen in any 9-11 image proves there were no steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below photo proves that the structure in the core was too weak to stand.  I've already shown why.  The vertical steel was not well joined because it was elevator guide rail support steel
Click to expand...

its right there^^^^^^^^ dipshit

and i remove links to your FOR PROFIT SITE
i dont want you to make ANYTHING from your lies and deceptions


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is seen is butt plates on the tops of the elevator support steel which is far too weak of a method for joining "core columns".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof for this claim? Show me photos or design drawings for any other structure that use butt plates for joining elevator guide rail support steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact this structure is not seen in any 9-11 image proves there were no steel core columns.
Click to expand...


There are photos from when it was constructed. You lose.



Christophera said:


> The below photo proves that the structure in the core was too weak to stand.  I've already shown why.  The vertical steel was not well joined because it was elevator guide rail support steel



You have provided no proof to support your claim. You have made grave mistakes in past photos that you have admitted to. Only proof from an engineer or other source will prove this to be correct. 

That makes this claim a null post.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, in this next photo, where was the column that the red arrows are pointing at located?

Inside or outside the core?






In the following photo, if the column on the left is a core column located on the outside of your concrete core, where was that column on the right located? Inside or outside the core?


----------



## Christophera

It's not a core column but it is inside the core.  It is the first row of elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It's not a core column but it is inside the core.  It is the first row of elevator guide rail support steel.


then how come we dont see anything attached to it, elevator related?
because you are once again totally wrong


----------



## Christophera

Obviously the guide rail has been toren off the support steel.

Where are the steel core columns in this 9-11 image.  






Those vertical elements are too small to be the structural steel of the core.  Here they are seconds before from the same camera.






And they are not in the core.






That structure is outside the core and was part of the inner wall of the outer steel.

This is the concrete core wih no steel exterior.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Obviously the guide rail has been toren off the support steel.
> 
> Where are the steel core columns in this 9-11 image.
> 
> 
> 
> Those vertical elements are too small to be the structural steel of the core.  Here they are seconds before from the same camera.
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> That structure is outside the core and was part of the inner wall of the outer steel.
> 
> This is the concrete core wih no steel exterior.


ROFLMAO

you are too fucking stupid for words
seek out serious professional psychiatric help


----------



## Christophera

What you have said can only help the perpetrators by working to keep their methods of mass murder secret.

It will not help these people with their grief who need true closure.






Only the truth will do that.  You support the FEMA deception with your text.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What you have said can only help the perpetrators by working to keep their methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> It will not help these people with their grief who need true closure.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the truth will do that.  You support the FEMA deception with your text.


wrong again, dipshit
what we have here is YOU posting delusional bullshit and everyone else telling you its delusional bullshit


and there was no FEMA deception, the deception is your concrete core hoax


since i have known since the 70's that the WTC had a steel core
this is NOT new info


----------



## Christophera

How did you know?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> How did you know?


because i was into that type of documentary 
still am
it was also a main selling point for the type of construction
your concrete core would have had to have been MASSIVE at the base to support the weight of it above
that was why they were such a revolutionary design
the steel core made for a smaller core and as such more floor space on each floor


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That structure is outside the core and was part of the inner wall of the outer steel.
> 
> This is the concrete core wih no steel exterior.



You're a damn liar.
Here is a closeup of that "spire" that you just admitted had steel INSIDE the core wall. You admitted that the column on the right was inside your core.





So there's a column, inside the core, on 9/11, still standing. That makes it a core column as I also don't see any buttplates in it.


----------



## Christophera

The problem with alignment of the elevator guide rail support steel occurred nearer the center of the core as PANEL 5 shows.  That is why the butt plates are seen there.

You are supposed to be showing "core columns" clearly in the core, like near the center so it is easy to tell they are core columns.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The problem with alignment of the elevator guide rail support steel occurred nearer the center of the core as PANEL 5 shows.  That is why the butt plates are seen there.
> 
> You are supposed to be showing "core columns" clearly in the core, like near the center so it is easy to tell they are core columns.



I did. You admitted it was a column inside your supposed concrete core. Done deal.

You wanted proof of a core column, inside the core, on 9/11. 

There it is in the photos above. There are no buttplates visible meaning it's a core column.


----------



## Christophera

Not a "core column" agent.  

The first row of elevator guide rail support.  And the fact the butt plates shown in PANEL 5 are near the center logically shows they were needed for alignment.

The inner concrete form had slots to hold the elevator guide rail support steel that were agains the concrete core wall, so no alignment was needed for them.

*You have failed to clearly show a core column structure clearly inside the core area.*

You have failed to show there was a core of steel core columns.

The core was concrete just as the engineer of record identified to Newsweek in the days following 9-11.

The Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core as well.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The problem with alignment of the elevator guide rail support steel occurred nearer the center of the core as PANEL 5 shows.  That is why the butt plates are seen there.



Not buttplates as has been proven before. They were metal "lugs".









I love how you claim the furthest column in this next photo to have a buttplate when the first two columns clearly show lugs.





Proven wrong again.


----------



## Christophera

Not all elevator guide rail support steel need re alignment, but all do need lifting lugs.

The concrete core is the only core structure that can be proven with independently verified evidence.






Independently verified evidence.


_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Not all elevator guide rail support steel need re alignment, but all do need lifting lugs.


 
How did they "re-align" the "elevator guide rail support" columns right inside your concrete core walls? 

You know. The ones that were, according to you, connected to the concrete core wall itself. The very same ones that were also connected to the core columns on the OUTSIDE of your core wall via horizontal steel members that were EMBEDDED in the concrete core wall pour.

How did they accomplish this "re-alignment" with buttplates when the columns were already attached together? Were the buttplates prefabbed onto the top of the columns or did they add them when they needed to be "realigned"? 

Please explain.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

Let's discuss the construction sequence of your supposed concrete core and outer ring of core columns OUTSIDE the core, and the inner "elevator guide rail support" columns inside the core. Here's a couple of photos of the lower level's structural steel.









So we see the outer ring of core columns and the inner "elevator guide rail support" columns are already erected and no concrete core yet. There are horizontal members connecting the core columns and "elevator guide rail support steel". Those columns HAVE to be plumb already right? I mean they ARE attached to the other columns via horizontal members right? They HAVE to be plumb already because once they pour the concrete for the core walls and it dries, they can no longer plumb them right????

So after a certain height is reached with the structural steel columns, they erect the concrete forms and pour the concrete, which flows AROUND the horizontal members connecting the columns.

Answer me this. How were the next column members erected? One column piece at a time? 

You saw the documentary that showed this, so please explain.


----------



## Christophera

No discussion with manipulating photoshopping agents working to protect secret methods of mass murder.  Not today.

Show an image from 9-11 of this core,






not one of elevator guide rail support stuck to pieces of the core wall as the bottom image shows.






Another angle at the same moment as the image from Aman Zafar that you misrepresent as showing "core columns".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No discussion with manipulating photoshopping agents


right, if YOU are the agent
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Just provide your proof in the form of an image of this core when the towers were coming apart before cameras on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Just provide your proof in the form of an image of this core when the towers were coming apart before cameras on 9-11.


you have had SEVERAL posted
you have even posted some
but in your delusions you call them something else


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Not all elevator guide rail support steel need re alignment, but all do need lifting lugs.



i'm still waiting for your documentation for your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim. i only started ask LAST FUCKING YEAR for it. so where is it?


----------



## Christophera

You haven't come up with the official plans which show them and I've explained why we don't have them but you cannot go there because you serve the perpetrators and their secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You haven't come up with the official plans which show them and


you haven't come up with plans that support your fucking delusional concrete core hoax
you do that


----------



## Christophera

Equally valid the engineer of record identified a concrete core to Newsweek magazine in the days after 9-11.  Another global authority,  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 also identifies a concrete.

Images from 9-11 show a concrete core.






The FEMA deception is exposed.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> Let's discuss



Why would I discuss anything with an agent working to manipulate and decieve?

You have not even stated which tower and face you are showing and your image does not show the core.  It shows the area between the interior box columns and guide rail supports where the concrete core was cast, before it was cast.

Your selectivity in photos is enabled by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents from city offices and locking them in his own warehouse.  There were 6,000 photo files in that information.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> repetitive delusional rantings removed.


reposting the same delusional rant over and over wont make it any more true


----------



## Christophera

Correct, and a false socialgroup in a psyops cannot make truth either.

Evidence that is verified makes it so it does not matter what text you post.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not even stated which tower and face you are showing and your image does not show the core.  It shows the area between the interior box columns and guide rail supports where the concrete core was cast, before it was cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid that you couldn't figure out what face that it's showing? It's the long axis face.
> 
> My question is, if two support columns become unaligned, how can they re-align them if the two columns are joined THROUGH the concrete by horizontal members???
> 
> They can't MOVE!
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

And they will not beecome misaligned.  Only the elevator guide rail support steel near the center had alignment issues.  Those against the concrete core wall were aligned by the inner breakdown steel form.

Of the 6,000 photo files that the ex NYC mayor took, there were probably many showing the inner break down steel form.

stan posted one at BFN and didn't know what he was posting.


----------



## Christophera

And they will not become misaligned.  Only the elevator guide rail support steel near the center had alignment issues.  Those against the concrete core wall were aligned by the inner breakdown steel form.  At the bottom the form wasn't used for this tho.  Later it was.

Of the 6,000 photo files that the ex NYC mayor took, there were probably many showing the inner break down steel form.

stan posted one at BFN and didn't know what he was posting.


----------



## DiveCon

christophera is totally batshit insane


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And they will not beecome misaligned.  Only the elevator guide rail support steel near the center had alignment issues.  Those against the concrete core wall were aligned by the inner breakdown steel form.
> 
> Of the 6,000 photo files that the ex NYC mayor took, there were probably many showing the inner break down steel form.
> 
> stan posted one at BFN and didn't know what he was posting.



So the ones against the inner concrete core wall were WELDED together then. That's why we don't see any buttplates for those.

I get it now.

So let me get this straight. There were 47 columns in the core total. That makes 24 welded core columns surrounding the core. Since you just said that the INNER columns against the concrete wall didn't need to be "re-aligned" with buttplates, that makes THEM welded together also making THOSE core columns also. I mean they had to be because they were connected to the outer core columns with horizontal members making them load bearing because the horizontal members would have helped transfer loads from the outer core columns. 

So that makes 16 more load bearing, welded core columns. That gives us a total of 40, welded together, load bearing columns.

So you mean to tell me that your fucking argument all this time has been about 7 supposed guide rail support columns in the center of the core!!!!!!!!



HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Those against the concrete core wall were aligned by the inner breakdown steel form.



No they weren't!

They are already connected and aligned by horizontal members to the outer core columns. We can see them in this photo:






And this photo:





And this photo:





Look at all the horizontal members connecting all those columns!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those against the concrete core wall were aligned by the inner breakdown steel form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't!
> 
> They are already connected and aligned by horizontal members to the outer core columns. We can see them in this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the horizontal members connecting all those columns!!!!!
Click to expand...


You misrepresent my post and position agent.



Christophera said:


> And they will not become misaligned.  Only the elevator guide rail support steel near the center had alignment issues.  Those against the concrete core wall were aligned by the inner breakdown steel form.  At the bottom the form wasn't used for this tho.  Later it was.
> 
> Of the 6,000 photo files that the ex NYC mayor took, there were probably many showing the inner break down steel form.
> 
> stan posted one at BFN and didn't know what he was posting.



I stated at the bottom the form wasn't used to align the first row of elevator guide rail support steel.  The form was used for the rest of the tower to align the guide rail supports.

At the bottom all of the construction was unique and special, for each tower because they had different designed concrete cores.  This image shows WTC 1 had 1 hallway crossing the core and WTC 2 had 2.






Your construction images show very minor amounts of quite small steel connecting guide rail supports.  Just enough to keep them positioned with lateral loads applied by elevators.  Completely inadequate structurally for a steel core.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Are you that stupid that you couldn't figure out what face that it's showing? It's the long axis face.



I know that but any sincere poster would identify what they are posting so the public could know.  If you wanted the public to be properly educated.  The perps don't want that tho.

You did not identify which tower.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid that you couldn't figure out what face that it's showing? It's the long axis face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that but any sincere poster would identify what they are posting so the public could know.  If you wanted the public to be properly educated.  The perps don't want that tho.
> 
> You did not identify which tower.
Click to expand...


Holy shit! 
Agent Chri$$y, have you ever considered  career in stand up comedy?


----------



## Christophera

gumjob still hasn't stated which tower he has pictured.

WTC had a different concrete core design, stronger than WTC 1, which is why it is seen here as it is.






gummy presents itself as a sincere truth seeker.  Has never stated why it is here.  Just trying to make sure common sense posting is being done rather that the completely unaccountable agent behavior you exhibit.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob still hasn't stated which tower he has pictured.


it doesnt matter which one
neither tower had your concrete core HOAX

you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

gumjob cannot post coherently, comprehensively with identification of what is pictured as evidence.  You have no evidence whatsoever.

Your best act is the moron act.

The concrete core is the only core that can be proven with independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, 






just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## slackjawed

Quote: Originally Posted by slackjawed 
Quote: Originally Posted by slackjawed 
I am seriously considering getting a ventriloquist dummy, naming him christofera and using dialoge taken from the archives of usmb creating a stand up comedy act.

Typical exchange;
Me: "how's it going today chris?"
christophera the dummy: "At least we see how the perpetrators interests are reflected in your behavior."
Me: "What?"
christophera the dummy; "Hmmmm, the perpetrators would think like that. Which would sure make it easier to kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds."
Me: "The bong is still hot isn't it chrissy?"
christophera the dummy; "Yes, agents in a domestic destabilization psyop sayng what they will say to support treason. I understand. The central agents are well documented."
add;
Me: "You should really seek professional help."
christophera the dummy; "Another agent wasting space trying to protect the secrete methods of mass murder."


add:
Me; "really, get help!"
christophera the dummy; "Your best act is the moron act."


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> gumjob cannot post coherently, comprehensively with identification of what is pictured as evidence.  You have no evidence whatsoever.
> 
> Your best act is the moron act.


LOL
projections from a troofer moron that is even rejected by other troofer morons


----------



## Christophera

No agent has ever posted an image of the supposed steel core columns.  I post images of what can only be concrete all the time.






I post statements from authority identifying concrete all the time too.

August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *No agent has ever posted an image* of the supposed steel core columns.  I post images of what can only be concrete all the time.


correct, because there arent any agents here, dipshit
just sane people telling you you are insane
seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera

Like I've said. you do not even try to support the core structure you assert stood.  Never have never could, cannot.

Therfore the core that existed is the one that can be proven with evidence verified by independent sources.

Independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Like I've said. you do not even try to support the core structure you assert stood.  Never have never could, cannot.


you have posted photos showing the steel core
only in your paranoid delusional state, you call them something else
that doesnt change the fact you have NEVER posted a single bit of evidence that supports your bullshit concrete core HOAX
you only post the same debunked bullshit over and over


----------



## Christophera

Text without evidence means nothing agent.  Evidence rules.  Consistency with evidence rules.  Independent verification of evidence rules.

*You lose*

Independently verified evidence.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Text without evidence means nothing agent.  Evidence rules.  Consistency with evidence rules.  Independent verification of evidence rules.


evidence has been shown to you
you are a pathetic dipshit for not admitting it


----------



## Christophera

What is pathetic is that 3,000 were killed in 20 seconds and you have not reposted the evidence you say has been shown.

*This means you are lying* and that the following IS proof of the concrete core.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, 







The image has not been removed or deleted.
http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww168/S_N_A_F_U/core_animation_75.gif

consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What is pathetic is that 3,000 were killed in 20 seconds and you have not reposted the evidence you say has been shown.
> _._


to repost what even YOU have posted that shows this evidence would be a waste of time
you are a paranoid delusional moron
seek out professional psychiatric help


----------



## Christophera

Pathetic evasion agent.  You have no evidence for what you assert.

I have not posted images of steel core columns.  You and the FEMA deception ARE THE SAME ACT.  You misrepresent exactly what they do.

On 9-11, the core you claim existed is never seen.  This, is NOT structural steel.






It is far too small.  This is structural steel seen seconds before and captured with the same camera.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Pathetic evasion agent.  You have no evidence for what you assert.


whats pathetic is YOU, you post the same debunked bullshit over and over


----------



## Christophera

fuz spam cannot debunk anything.  The agent is well exposed.

_D spam trash
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2523537-post7205.html


SPAM12
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2055868-post4036.html

SPAM6
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1914220-post3527.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2109077-post4648.html



FIZZ SPAM
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1860963-post3290.html


BERKLEY ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904734-post3480.html


TIME MAGAZINE ERRORS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1904673-post3478.html


SPAM 4-POSTING UNKNOWN STRUCTURE CALLING IT WTC TWIN
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1897888-post3456.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2101197-post703.html

SPAMLIES
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092286-post4462.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092925-post4471.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092951-post4474.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092948-post4473.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2092980-post4477.html

ARTICLE BY ARTICLE

NYTimes.com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2313202-post1982.html


TOTAL FAKE CORE PHOTO SLAM

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2418466-post6644.html_


----------



## Christophera

What is absolutely damming for these agents is that they do not have to official plans and refuse to recognize the violations of law law the deprive the public of the building plans.

Then the concealers of the methods of mass murder pretend that the appearance of these in the silverstein plans , which are the only plans the public gets of the Towers paid for with its money.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What is absolutely damming for these agents is that they do not have to official plans and refuse to recognize the violations of law law the deprive the public of the building plans.
> 
> Then the concealers of the methods of mass murder pretend that the appearance of these in the silverstein plans , which are the only plans the public gets of the Towers paid for with its money.


thwere were NO violations of law, other than your failure to pay CHILD SUPPORT

and a scanner anomaly is not proof the plans are not authentic
if those plans were fakes, why wouldn't Robertson say so?


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> What is absolutely damming for these agents is that they do not have to official plans and refuse to recognize the violations of law law the deprive the public of the building plans.
> 
> Then the concealers of the methods of mass murder pretend that the appearance of these in the silverstein plans , which are the only plans the public gets of the Towers paid for with its money.



Pathetic evasion agent. You have no evidence for what you assert.

This means you are lying and that the following IS proof of the steel column core.


----------



## slackjawed

"In another thread, JackTripper posted a link to a page claiming that he cores of the WTC towers were actually constructed of reinforced concrete. This page is so blatantly wrong that it deserves a special debunking all its own. For clarity, I will refer to the above referenced site as the &#8220;Concrete Core&#8221; site.


First let&#8217;s look at the evidence presented to support this theory.

The page is primarily based on a couple of erroneous media articles about the towers, firstly is the infamous BBC graphic that was hurriedly published immediately after 9/11.



There is not much anyone can say about that picture except that it is wrong. Not just plain wrong, either, but spectacularly and stupidly wrong.

If you look at the depiction of the core, the entire core is shown as one giant concrete column surrounding four &#8220;steel beams.&#8221;

That alone is enough for any rational person to dismiss the graphic as being non-credible.

Next the page quotes the following:
Part of the answer may lie in the buildings' unusual construction, which is very different from the steel frame construction of most high-rise buildings. As SNYCH's John Tauranac explains in his Essential New York, (Holt, Rinehart and Winston, 1979) the "solid, monolithic look" of the 110-story towers actually concealed a "technological breakthrough" in construction:

"If you had witnessed the construction of the towers, you would not have seen the traditional, twentieth-century steel frame. Instead you would have seen the cores of the buildings rising first (they now house elevator shafts but then housed derricks).
"Just one step behind the cores came the walls, erected in prefabricated panels, the columns and spandrels welded together in modules two windows wide by two or three high.
"Once the walls and cores had climbed a few stories, they were linked by prefabricated 13-by-60-foot sections of floor framing. Each section consisted of the plenum between floors and ceilings (the conduits were added later),as well as lengthwise steel trusses for bracing. Crossbeams traverse the towers at every other floor.
"The result of this innovative building system is a variation on a load-bearing wall, with unobstructed 60-foot spaces from the elevator banks to the outside walls." 

Each of the towers, in other words, was held up by its reinforced concrete core and the world's strongest curtain walls. Without the usual steel skeleton, the open floors allowed unprecedented space and flexibility. Between them, the two 1,350-foot-high towers provided 7.9 million square feet of rentable floor space, roughly the equivalent of fifty city blocks.


source

Reading the quote from the book in blue, it is impossible to see how anyone could draw the conclusion: &#8220;Each of the towers, in other words, was held up by its reinforced concrete core and the world's strongest curtain walls.&#8221; Nowhere in that excerpt are concrete walls mentioned. This appears to be a common mistake in descriptions of the towers. The tower structure was radically different and unique. People who were not intimately familiar with the details often have made this error. Unfortunately, through the miracle of the internet age, mistakes never go away.

The above referenced page then cites the internet article as evidence:

The buildings are also thought to have been the first buildings to use non-asbestos fireproofing. The fibbers of the spray-on fireproofing product were reportedly ceramic rather than asbestos. At the heart of the structure was a vertical steel and concrete core, housing lift shafts and stairwells. Steel beams radiate outwards and connect with steel uprights, forming the building's outer wall. All the steel was covered in concrete to
guarantee firefighters a minimum period of one or two hours in which they could operate


Reading that, it appears that the author of that article was confused about the difference between concrete and sprayed on fireproofing.

Fortunately, the author of that article provided a link to his information source.

Reading through the source, I find:

Also unique to the engineering design were its core and elevator system. The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the buildings' high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core.


Which is pretty much a direct cut and paste from The Skyscraper Museum. No where do I see any reference to a concrete core."


  the above from another forum where agent chri$$y engaged in his propaganda campaign.
The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1


----------



## Christophera

There is no such thing as a "scanner anomaly".  There are sometimes "artifacts" found on scans but they must be blown up  for anything to be seen out of the ordinary then it does not have any order to it.

The below does have rectangular and parallel order with pixel straight lines and spaces.  I use the word "anomaly" because it was created with the order seen inadvertantly as a part of filling the cells of the revision table with intials that appear somewhat differently.  But there was a screwup because what they were doing was probably automated to save time on faking the revision tables of 200+ sheets.






And the fraud of the "skyscraper museum" is obvious when one tries to find corroboration from independent sources.

Agents only expose the psyops and fraud on a larger scale.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core and what is seen for the core of WTC 2 on 9-11 is obviously concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There is no such thing as a "scanner anomaly".


more proof you dont know what the fuck you are talking about


----------



## Christophera

More proof you think your text means something.  Post proof agent.

I can post an image of the concrete core on 9-11, but you cannot post an image of a "scanner anomalie".


Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> More proof you think your text means something.  Post proof agent.
> 
> I can post an image of the concrete core on 9-11, but you cannot post an image of a "scanner anomalie".


since i'm not an agent you fucking moron, i dont have to post anything for proof
we're still waiting on YOU to prove your bullshit

and its "anomaly" you fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is absolutely damming for these agents is that they do not have to official plans and refuse to recognize the violations of law law the deprive the public of the building plans.
> 
> Then the concealers of the methods of mass murder pretend that the appearance of these in the silverstein plans , which are the only plans the public gets of the Towers paid for with its money.
> 
> 
> 
> thwere were NO violations of law, other than your failure to pay CHILD SUPPORT
> 
> and a scanner anomaly is not proof the plans are not authentic
> if those plans were fakes, why wouldn't Robertson say so?
Click to expand...




Christophera said:


> There is no such thing as a "scanner anomaly".  There are sometimes "artifacts" found on scans but they must be blown up  for anything to be seen out of the ordinary then it does not have any order to it.
> 
> The below does have rectangular and parallel order with pixel straight lines and spaces.  I use the word "anomaly" because it was created with the order seen inadvertantly as a part of filling the cells of the revision table with intials that appear somewhat differently.  But there was a screwup because what they were doing was probably automated to save time on faking the revision tables of 200+ sheets.





DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "scanner anomaly".
> 
> 
> 
> more proof you dont know what the fuck you are talking about
Click to expand...





Christophera said:


> More proof you think your text means something.  Post proof agent.
> 
> I can post an image of the concrete core on 9-11, but you cannot post an image of a "scanner anomalie".
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa





DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof you think your text means something.  Post proof agent.
> 
> I can post an image of the concrete core on 9-11, but you cannot post an image of a "scanner anomalie".
> 
> 
> 
> since i'm not an agent you fucking moron, i dont have to post anything for proof
> we're still waiting on YOU to prove your bullshit
> 
> and its "anomaly" you fucking idiot
Click to expand...


Your posts are proof you are an agent.

A "scanner anomalie" does not exist as you assert and this google search result proves it.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...gjgPstOyMDgAAAKoEBU_Q-iC3&fp=62f6a49cd7deb202

Your posting shows exactly how the opposite of what you say is most often the truth.

You are busted in another lie agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your posts are proof you are an agent.
> 
> A "scanner anomalie" does not exist as you assert and this google search result proves it.
> 
> Google
> 
> Your posting shows exactly how the opposite of what you say is most often the truth.
> 
> You are busted in another lie agent.


maybe you should try SPELLING it RIGHT you fucking MORON

scanner anomaly - Bing


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are proof you are an agent.
> 
> A "scanner anomalie" does not exist as you assert and this google search result proves it.
> 
> Google
> 
> Your posting shows exactly how the opposite of what you say is most often the truth.
> 
> You are busted in another lie agent.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should try SPELLING it RIGHT you fucking MORON
> 
> scanner anomaly - Bing
Click to expand...


Given that the opposite of what you say is most often true, gee, another lie.  How surprising.  Must be an agent protecting secret methods of mass murder.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=scanner+anomaly&form=OSDSRC

has no links/data regarding "scanner anomalies" .  Why don't you refer to something that exists .  .  . agent?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are proof you are an agent.
> 
> A "scanner anomalie" does not exist as you assert and this google search result proves it.
> 
> Google
> 
> Your posting shows exactly how the opposite of what you say is most often the truth.
> 
> You are busted in another lie agent.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should try SPELLING it RIGHT you fucking MORON
> 
> scanner anomaly - Bing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that the opposite of what you say is most often true, gee, another lie.  How surprising.  Must be an agent protecting secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> scanner anomaly - Bing
> 
> has no links/data regarding "scanner anomalies" .  Why don't you refer to something that exists .  .  . agent?
Click to expand...

better?
optical scanner anomaly - Bing
dipshit

and again you spell "anomaly" WRONG


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There is no such thing as a "scanner anomaly".  There are sometimes "artifacts" found on scans but they must be blown up  for anything to be seen out of the ordinary then it does not have any order to it.



nobody gives a shit, jackass. 

the proof that your moronic concrete core is a hoax is that you are still alive. if there was such a massive cover up by "the perpetrators" they would have no problem killing you for exposing them. 

the proof you are wrong and a fucking delusional moron is that you are still breathing!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "scanner anomaly".  There are sometimes "artifacts" found on scans but they must be blown up  for anything to be seen out of the ordinary then it does not have any order to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody gives a shit, jackass.
Click to expand...


That is what the perpetrators want people to think.  It is not true though.  You serve them and secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "scanner anomaly".  There are sometimes "artifacts" found on scans but they must be blown up  for anything to be seen out of the ordinary then it does not have any order to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody gives a shit, jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what the perpetrators want people to think.  It is not true though.  You serve them and secret methods of mass murder.
Click to expand...

why dont you ask them if you can use their photo before you do
i doubt they would like you using them for your bullshit HOAX


----------



## Christophera

No need to ask, they need truth to be at peace with their loss.

I dare you to contact anyone whose the subject in photos I've used and request they complain.

I double dare agent punks to do this.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No need to ask, they need truth to be at peace with their loss.
> 
> I dare you to contact anyone whose the subject in photos I've used and request they complain.
> 
> I double dare agent punks to do this.


you dipshit
no one is going to pester them like YOU would


----------



## Christophera

Or pester you like they would.

No image from 9-11 has ever been posted from 9-11 showing this core.







It did not exist.  This did. Concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

you are a fucking idiot


----------



## indio007

Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.

You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!

Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.

Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.

DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!


----------



## slackjawed

indio007 said:


> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!







See my links to agent chri$$y's dishonest and delusional disinformation campaign previously in this thread, and others.

I think you protest too much, and are likely a sock puppet of agent chri$$y's, either that or your just a poor stupid dupe that swallowed his insanity hook line and sinker.......


----------



## Fizz

indio007 said:


> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!



only a fucking retard can look at pictures of the steel core and claim it is concrete.

feel free to look at the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. there was a steel core. THERE ARE FUCKING PICTURES OF IT!!!!!

paid to insult people in the internet? where do i apply?!! we call chris a dipshit because he is one. if you buy into this concrete core bullshit that is laughably absurd then you are a dipshit too.

hell, more people buy into the stupid "hologram airplane" bullshit than buy into the concrete core shit. thats how fucking laughable it is. but feel free to form you own opinion so we can laugh at another idiot if need be.


----------



## DiveCon

indio007 said:


> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!


omg another fucking moronic idiot

if you actually read all the shit posted by christophera and you come to this conclusion, then you have to be a bigger fucking moron than he is
its bad enough to BE a fool, but to be FOOLED by a FOOL takes the cake


----------



## Christophera

indio007 said:


> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!



Excellent skills of observation on the behavioral, motivational aspects of "divshit" (originality?).  However in reality it is a strictly common sense obeservational skill for any normal adult human.  Perhaps not so well expressed by many, but they would agree and accept your position.  You are special, having courage and compassion, you post your true and clear thoughts well.  Good on you!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> indio007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent skills of observation on the behavioral, motivational aspects of "divshit" (originality?).  However in reality it is a strictly common sense obeservational skill for any normal adult human.  Perhaps not so well expressed by many, but they would agree and accept your position.  You are special, having courage and compassion, you post your true and clear thoughts well.  Good on you!
Click to expand...

wow, the moronic chrissy found a dupe for his hoax
give him your book link, before he figures out what a fucking moron you really are


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> indio007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a fucking retard can look at pictures of the steel core and claim it is concrete.
> 
> feel free to look at the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. there was a steel core. THERE ARE FUCKING PICTURES OF IT!!!!!
> 
> paid to insult people in the internet? where do i apply?!! we call chris a dipshit because he is one. if you buy into this concrete core bullshit that is laughably absurd then you are a dipshit too.
> 
> hell, more people buy into the stupid "hologram airplane" bullshit than buy into the concrete core shit. thats how fucking laughable it is. but feel free to form you own opinion so we can laugh at another idiot if need be.
Click to expand...



only a fucking retard can read your posts and claim they are reasonable.

feel free to look at the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. you agents ARE FUCKING OBVIOUS!!!!!


Particularly when trying to support the notion that the "no planes theory" is more acceptable than a concrete core.

Here is the logic behind that/  The perps of mass murder hate logic, so you will too.

If there were no planes then why did the perps demo the first building hit last?  The impact fall sequence is backwards with what is impossibly deemed a collapse in 10 seconds twice, almost identically!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> indio007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a fucking retard can look at pictures of the steel core and claim it is concrete.
> 
> feel free to look at the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. there was a steel core. THERE ARE FUCKING PICTURES OF IT!!!!!
> 
> paid to insult people in the internet? where do i apply?!! we call chris a dipshit because he is one. if you buy into this concrete core bullshit that is laughably absurd then you are a dipshit too.
> 
> hell, more people buy into the stupid "hologram airplane" bullshit than buy into the concrete core shit. thats how fucking laughable it is. but feel free to form you own opinion so we can laugh at another idiot if need be.
Click to expand...



only a fucking retard can read your posts and claim they are reasonable.

feel free to look at your posts, the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. you agents ARE FUCKING OBVIOUS!!!!!


Particuarly when trying to support the notion that the "no planes theory" is more acceptable than a concrete core.

Here is the logic behind that.  The perps of mass murder hate logic, so in service to them, you will too.

If there were no planes then why did the perps demo the first building hit last?  The impact fall sequence is backwards with what is impossibly deemed a collapse in 10 seconds, twice, almost identically!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indio007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a fucking retard can look at pictures of the steel core and claim it is concrete.
> 
> feel free to look at the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. there was a steel core. THERE ARE FUCKING PICTURES OF IT!!!!!
> 
> paid to insult people in the internet? where do i apply?!! we call chris a dipshit because he is one. if you buy into this concrete core bullshit that is laughably absurd then you are a dipshit too.
> 
> hell, more people buy into the stupid "hologram airplane" bullshit than buy into the concrete core shit. thats how fucking laughable it is. but feel free to form you own opinion so we can laugh at another idiot if need be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only a fucking retard can read your posts and claim they are reasonable.
> 
> feel free to look at your posts, the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. you agents ARE FUCKING OBVIOUS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Particuarly when trying to support the notion that the "no planes theory" is more acceptable than a concrete core.
> 
> Here is the logic behind that.  The perps of mass murder hate logic, so in service to them, you will too.
> 
> If there were no planes then why did the perps demo the first building hit last?  The impact fall sequence is backwards with what is impossibly deemed a collapse in 10 seconds, twice, almost identically!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


CriscoFEARa:  You are either a liar or psychotic or tragically stupid.

There never was a concrete core and none of your pictures show any concrete, naturally, because it's impossible to "show" something that isn't there and never was.

The "perps," you imbecile, are the terrorist hijackers who crashed the passenger jets into the towers.

You remain a moron. Go provide financial support for your own kids you filthy scumbag.


----------



## Christophera

More unsupported text from an agent of the perpetrators of mass murder.

Show us the core you say existed standing in the core area from 9-11 where the vertical steel in the core cannot be misrepresented as you do construction photos.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> More unsupported text from an agent of the perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Show us the core you say existed standing in the core area from 9-11 where the vertical steel in the core cannot be misrepresented as you do construction photos.


you are a fucking joke


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More unsupported text from an agent of the perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Show us the core you say existed standing in the core area from 9-11 where the vertical steel in the core cannot be misrepresented as you do construction photos.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking joke
Click to expand...


If I'm a joke then this must be the punchline and I'm not laughing.  

I work for truth and preservation of the Constitution, due process and equal protection of law.

No agent has posted has ever an image of this core on 9-11.






The "cause of death" on 3,000 death certificates is invalid because NIST did not have the building plans.  The mayor in a violation of law which also obstructed justice.

The only mention I found in the NIST product relating to sources for information was this disclaimer.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More unsupported text from an agent of the perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Show us the core you say existed standing in the core area from 9-11 where the vertical steel in the core cannot be misrepresented as you do construction photos.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm a joke then this must be the punchline and I'm not laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> I work for truth and preservation of the Constitution, due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> No agent has posted has ever an image of this core on 9-11.
Click to expand...

you just continue to lie
but i don't expect you to change'
you are a delusional fucktard


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> feel free to look at the evidence. there is no "who knows" about it. you agents ARE FUCKING OBVIOUS!!!!!





of course. 

everyone that disagrees with your stupid fucking concrete core hoax that is physically impossible (did you fit all those elevators inside yet?) must be a super secret government agent.

my 8 year old niece looked over your stupid fucking "evidence" and even she was able to see what a fucking moron you are. i believe "fruitcake" was her exact description. so now you have super secret 8 year old agents working for the government!!


----------



## Christophera

Read my sig agent.  The fact you refuse to use evidence makes you an agent.  You are not thinking, you are carrying out an agenda.

So have your niece post an image of this core from 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Read my sig agent.  The fact you refuse to use evidence makes you an agent.  You are not thinking, you are carrying out an agenda.
> 
> So have your niece post an image of this core from 9-11.


been done numerous times, you fucking moron
seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera

You say that, then never link to where it was posted.  Here is a record of that lie and many others.

_D-lie/posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2563236-post7320.html

D-deny and lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2558644-post3137.html

D+Scanner anomalie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2554711-post7294.html

D-You post steel columns(?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2547786-post7282.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-claims I've posted steel core
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.ht_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You say that, then never link to where it was posted.  Here is a record of that lie and many others.


you are a massive fucking idiot
you even post the photos showing the steel core


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Read my sig agent.  The fact you refuse to use evidence makes you an agent.  You are not thinking, you are carrying out an agenda.



more text assertions and ZERO evidence from the delusional moron....


----------



## Christophera

Text assertions made by agents in their false social grouping working a cointelpro psyops disinformation campaign. 

Concrete, no steel is seen.  You are a liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chris I think its safe to say that this thread will go on forever and thats because people like agents Fizzbitch,Gammy and Slackass,will continue to come on here and post their propaganda.they obviously get paid a lot of money by their handlers.Otherwise they would never keep coming back here everyday for their constant ass beatings they get here everyday in 9/11 discussions.

something thats really funny about the 9/11 apologists Ditzcon,elvis and toto-they arent agents like the above ones I mentioned,their just Bush dupes afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.something that is funny about them is I keep asking Ditzcon-since he trolls here everyday constantly,to pm his buddies toto and elvis so i can hear what they have to say about who they decided was right about the kennedy assassination.I have ditz on ignore so I ask him to pm them.see TOTO has ADMITTED that the warren commission was wrong,and knows the truth that their were more than one shooter there in dallas that day.ditzcon and elvis defend the official version,the fairy tale of the warren commission.well he wont take me up on that challenge to pm them and give me and answer because he wont admit that they are all 3 too arrogant to admit they are wrong and the other is right.funny isnt it? lol.

Toto unlike Elvis,slackass,fizzbitch,and ditzcon,HE has admitted there was more than one shooter in dallas that day.Except he says it was the mob and the mob alone that did it because as you know,he is afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and wont admit the CIA did it.The problem with Totos faulty logic that it was the mob and the mob alone that did it,is the Mob did not have the power to pull it off.They could not make the secret service stand down like they did,or control the media like it was controlled that day or set up oswald like he was.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Chris I think its safe to say that this thread will go on forever and thats because people like agents Fizzbitch,Gammy and Slackass,will continue to come on here and post their propaganda.they obviously get paid a lot of money by their handlers.Otherwise they would never keep coming back here everyday for their constant ass beatings they get here everyday in 9/11 discussions.


and dipshits like you will continue to make claims they cant support
and delusional moron christophera will still claim there is concrete in a photo clearly showing STEEL


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Concrete, no steel is seen.  You are a liar.



says who?

oh yeah. only you.

more moronic text assertions from a delusional moron.


----------



## Christophera

Your false social group is a bunch of liars working to support each others lies.

Here's you and your comrade divshit

_
D-posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2563236-post7320.html

D-deny and lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2558644-post3137.html

D+Scanner anomalie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2554711-post7294.html

D-You post steel columns(?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2547786-post7282.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-lie/posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+CAB trounces liar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html

F+misinterp
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2456171-post2744.html

CAB proves it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

F&G-slam-plans-dimensions-spire
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2483938-post7050.html

PRETENDING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2513013-post2999.html_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your false social group is a bunch of liars working to support each others lies.


YOU, calling anyone a liar is the height of hypocrisy


----------



## Christophera

You've posted no proof.  Just like no image from 9-11 of the core you say stood.






Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You've posted no proof.  Just like no image from 9-11 of the core you say stood.


the proof is everywhere, and your delusional bullshit is NOT proof


----------



## Christophera

It is proof of a concrete core and your post is proof of your role in the post 9-11 psyops.  Taken with the rest of yours in this thread, people notice.  One posted their perceptions, .  .  . agent.



indio007 said:


> Concrete core ? Who knows. I have formed no opinion. I know one thing. I've only just come across the claim of a concrete core today and after reading through this thread and several hundred posts, it's easy to see a pathetic attempt to debunk Christophera's claims.
> 
> You that are attacking him are using every logical fallacy in the book. Ad hominim attacks, personal insults, character assassination, even spelling nazi whining!
> 
> Well guess what even if Stalin says a foot is 12 inchs his character, spelling, or  whether he pays child support etc... has no bearing on the truth of the statement.
> 
> Divecon , how many times can you say "dipshit" you unoriginal bastard? I mean seriously 400 pages of nothing but insults . grow the fuck up. Why do you care so much? Is your life so boring you have to sit around and insult this guy for months?
> Ya ... why do you care so much ? You getting paid?  What's in it for you? That sure alot of effort to protect the majority view point. It makes me instantly suspicious that your going to put in so much effort to beat down a theory more obscure than Judy Wood foot of god hypothesis.
> 
> DOTH PROTEST TOO MUCH!


----------



## indio007

Me an agent? ROFL!
I haven't looked into Christophero's claims past a first glance. I really didn't have time because this thread is flooded with personal attacks, spelling corrections and insults.
I'm prone to believe there was a steel core as opposed to a concrete + rebar core.

It doesn't really matter which core it was when it comes to whether or not it was an inside job.  Why fight for a year over a petty issue. Why degrade yourselves with inane attacks?
It makes no sense.
If there wasn't so many insults I probably wouldn't have read more than a page or 2 of this thread because it is immaterial as to the cause. The cause is the only important thing. The how why where when is interesting but big picture wise means little.

Unless you all are in love with this guy and will do anything to get his attention there is no rationale reason to put in so much effort.

I expected the agent accusation because like I said , you all are pretty unoriginal.
I'm sure if I comb the thread throughly I will fins a comparison to Hitler or the Nazi's.

Your anger is disproportionate. Your indignation is silly .
Something don't jibe.


----------



## DiveCon

indio007 said:


> Me an agent? ROFL!
> I haven't looked into Christophero's claims past a first glance. I really didn't have time because this thread is flooded with personal attacks, spelling corrections and insults.
> I'm prone to believe there was a steel core as opposed to a concrete + rebar core.
> 
> It doesn't really matter which core it was when it comes to whether or not it was an inside job.  Why fight for a year over a petty issue. Why degrade yourselves with inane attacks?
> It makes no sense.
> If there wasn't so many insults I probably wouldn't have read more than a page or 2 of this thread because it is immaterial as to the cause. The cause is the only important thing. The how why where when is interesting but big picture wise means little.
> 
> Unless you all are in love with this guy and will do anything to get his attention there is no rationale reason to put in so much effort.
> 
> I expected the agent accusation because like I said , you all are pretty unoriginal.
> I'm sure if I comb the thread throughly I will fins a comparison to Hitler or the Nazi's.
> 
> Your anger is disproportionate. Your indignation is silly .
> Something don't jibe.


if you dont agree with his concrete core HOAX you are an agent
welcome to the club

NOW do you see why he gets what he gets?


----------



## Christophera

Very perceptive in observing the disproportionate behaviors!  Let me help with some issues intrinsic to the battle.



indio007 said:


> Me an agent? ROFL!
> I haven't looked into Christophero's claims past a first glance. I really didn't have time because this thread is flooded with personal attacks, spelling corrections and insults.
> I'm prone to believe there was a steel core as opposed to a concrete + rebar core.



Here is the custom made high tensile steel rebar after the concrete was removed by other detonations.  Agents try to say this shows steel core columns but that is absurd when one sees their size from the same camera second before when structural steel is standing  .  .  . which is outside the core.








indio007 said:


> It doesn't really matter which core it was when it comes to whether or not it was an inside job.



"Inside job" is a generalization, a cognitive distortion.  Those that must be compelled to take official action will not be swayed by a generalization.  The concrete core PROVES that due process has not been provided in 3,000 murders because NIST did not have the plans and were told there were steel core columns in the core.  Therefore the "cause of death" on death certificates is invalid, wrong - depriving all of us of equal protection of law and victims families of just due process.



indio007 said:


> Why fight for a year over a petty issue. Why degrade yourselves with inane attacks?
> It makes no sense.



The fact of the concrete core IMMEDIATELY invokes duty because it proves what was thought to have been provided was not.  Amendment of a vital record is justified 3,000 times.

I just made sense of it.  They must stop the truth movement from realizing that one truth because that truth is USEFUL INFORMATION for gaining more truth from the current conditions.



indio007 said:


> If there wasn't so many insults I probably wouldn't have read more than a page or 2 of this thread because it is immaterial as to the cause. The cause is the only important thing. The how why where when is interesting but big picture wise means little.



Big picture wise the truth movement is as hijacked as the entire nations government is infiltrated.  It was created by the perps and they sold the "inside job" line in a dumbed down world that they threw a bunch of misinformation into along with outright misleading.

Check this.  NYCCAN gets 50k signatures, I tell them what they are doing is asking for something not quite legal.

NYCCAN misleaders

Now read the judges order.

09.10.09LehnerOrder.pdf



indio007 said:


> Unless you all are in love with this guy and will do anything to get his attention there is no rationale reason to put in so much effort.
> 
> I expected the agent accusation because like I said , you all are pretty unoriginal.
> I'm sure if I comb the thread throughly I will fins a comparison to Hitler or the Nazi's.
> 
> Your anger is disproportionate. Your indignation is silly .
> Something don't jibe.



Yep, it's all wrong.  After awhile you get the impression these agents do not really walk in the same world we do.


----------



## DiveCon

more total and complete BULLSHIT from christophera
he even posts photos showing the steel core columns but he is so fucking delusional he calls them something else
using logic and reason with him is IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Christophera

Where are the supposed steel core column in this image showing the partially intact WTC 2 core?






And BTW, it is not logical to suggest that gypsum would survive, or can survive the crash of 100's of thousands of tons of steel from above.

Where is the steel?

Where?


----------



## DiveCon

it is logical to say it could because it DID and you have been shown images that prove it
you have not shown ONE image of a concrete core
not now, not ever


----------



## Rat in the Hat

indio007 said:


> Me an agent? ROFL!
> I haven't looked into Christophero's claims past a first glance. I really didn't have time because this thread is flooded with personal attacks, spelling corrections and insults.
> I'm prone to believe there was a steel core as opposed to a concrete + rebar core.
> 
> It doesn't really matter which core it was when it comes to whether or not it was an inside job.  Why fight for a year over a petty issue. Why degrade yourselves with inane attacks?
> It makes no sense.
> If there wasn't so many insults I probably wouldn't have read more than a page or 2 of this thread because it is immaterial as to the cause. The cause is the only important thing. The how why where when is interesting but big picture wise means little.
> 
> Unless you all are in love with this guy and will do anything to get his attention there is no rationale reason to put in so much effort.
> 
> I expected the agent accusation because like I said , you all are pretty unoriginal.
> I'm sure if I comb the thread throughly I will fins a comparison to Hitler or the Nazi's.
> 
> Your anger is disproportionate. Your indignation is silly .
> Something don't jibe.



Look at that. I go on vacation for a couple of weeks, and Chri*$$*y builds another sock-puppet.

It has to be Chri*$$*y because he's trying to get us to back off. 

No such luck, Brown. We're not going to let you peddle your tripe to unsuspecting guests.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> indio007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me an agent? ROFL!
> I haven't looked into Christophero's claims past a first glance. I really didn't have time because this thread is flooded with personal attacks, spelling corrections and insults.
> I'm prone to believe there was a steel core as opposed to a concrete + rebar core.
> 
> It doesn't really matter which core it was when it comes to whether or not it was an inside job.  Why fight for a year over a petty issue. Why degrade yourselves with inane attacks?
> It makes no sense.
> If there wasn't so many insults I probably wouldn't have read more than a page or 2 of this thread because it is immaterial as to the cause. The cause is the only important thing. The how why where when is interesting but big picture wise means little.
> 
> Unless you all are in love with this guy and will do anything to get his attention there is no rationale reason to put in so much effort.
> 
> I expected the agent accusation because like I said , you all are pretty unoriginal.
> I'm sure if I comb the thread throughly I will fins a comparison to Hitler or the Nazi's.
> 
> Your anger is disproportionate. Your indignation is silly .
> Something don't jibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that. I go on vacation for a couple of weeks, and Chri*$$*y builds another sock-puppet.
> 
> It has to be Chri*$$*y because he's trying to get us to back off.
> 
> No such luck, Brown. We're not going to let you peddle your tripe to unsuspecting guests.
Click to expand...

and thats why he needs to be responded to the way he is getting it


----------



## Christophera

It is credibile that all of the agents are sock puppets, 'cause that is what agents do.  Me, I just post until people figure it out, gain some courage and post.  That is what has happened and it is going to be happening a lot more.  The FEMA deception is exposed because you were completely unable to prove the FEMA lie.  This core is NEVER seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, there are NO agents here
you just post stupid shit and everyone else is telling you its stupid shit


----------



## Christophera

More effort to support that people pay attention to your false social group of agents and forget evidence.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> More effort to support that people pay attention to your false social group of agents and forget evidence.


dipshit, your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence , verified or otherwise
and there is no "false solcial group" as you call us, it is a very REAL social group of SANE people telling you you are INSANE


----------



## Christophera

If that is the case, show this core on 9-11.






No more lies.  You have never posted an image of that core on 9-11 because it did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

its been done you delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

If that was the case, you could easily do it again.  Because you don't, it's clear you cannot post an image of the FEMA core from 9-11.

I can post one of an empty core and rebar.






No, those are not core columns agent.  Too small. Steel structure​ is much larger.  Rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If that was the case, you could easily do it again.  Because you don't, it's clear you cannot post an image of the FEMA core from 9-11.
> 
> I can post one of an empty core and rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, those are not core columns agent.  Too small. Steel structure​ is much larger.  Rebar.


LIAR
those are core columns
and they only LOOK small because of the DISTANCE you fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

To an agent, these images show exactly the same type structure.










Only to an agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> To an agent, these images show exactly the same type structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to an agent.


wrong again, dipshit
to anyone with a functioning brain
because they ARE the same thing, taken seconds apart at different distances


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> To an agent, these images show exactly the same type structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to an agent.



Wait.

Chris, are you trying to tell us that these two photos are of different structures??


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> To an agent, these images show exactly the same type structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Chris, are you trying to tell us that these two photos are of different structures??
Click to expand...

yes, he claims the bottom one is rebar(taken second in the time line) and the top is structural steel


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

The column on the right is inside your core. It's still standing on 9/11 and no buttplates are seen. That makes it a core column according to your criteria.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, where is the concrete wall located in this photo of WTC2's express elevators?


----------



## Christophera

gummie, where is the core of steel columns you rarely assert, never with evidence from 9-11?






This is about the core, not about elevators.


----------



## Christophera

And you misrepresentations of Aman Zafars images are noted.  You show a zoom of the north side of WTC 1 with an elevator guide rails support steel toppling into the core and call it a "core column".  What BS.

PANEL 5 clearly shows a butt plate on elevator guide rail support steel near the center of the core.






NO WAY can a butt plate be used to join sections of "core columns".

No, it is not a pad eye for lifting.  Those are always on the side for vertical members because the end is to joined with another section.

This is the core of WTC 2.  A robust concrete tube.  No steel core columns can be seen.


----------



## DiveCon

totally fucking delusional
you post photos showing STEEL CORE COLUMNS but you delusionally call them something they are NOT


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gummie, where is the core of steel columns you rarely assert, never with evidence from 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the core, not about elevators.



Wrong Chris.

It is about the elevators and it's a MAJOR screw up on your part. My elevators COMPLETELY disprove your core because the elevators and their existence make your  core a physical impossibility. 

Let's look at the facts Chris.

You have change your story more times than I can remember whenever someone comes up with proof that your core was non-existent. Your changes to your story are NEVER EVER backed with proof from anyone but yourself. The descriptions you make of photos are only from YOU. Nobody of any credibility ever backs you. You always use blurry, distant photos so you can make shit up. 

Perfect example. You always believed that both tower cores had no access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level. That is until I proved you wrong. You then admitted that there was access, but only in WTC2. Then you came up with a crazy story about why the cores were different. 

Where is your proof of this? Where did you get the information that the cores were different and WHY they were different? Obviously you got it from someone because you thought all the elevators were inside the core? You balked at providing the information.

I have asked you to provide a scaled drawing of WTC1 and you can't do that. You have been asked to present your photo descriptions to Domel and Robertson yet you won't. You prefer to hide behind assumptions created by you alone and won;t confirm anything.

I would love nothing more than to debate you on this issue in a public forum and let the people decide. You'd lose every time. 

Why would you lose? Because you have NOTHING to back your claims except your own words. Nothing meshes in your theory. You constantly admit mistakes.  

What about WTC2 Chris? Have that drawing done yet that you said you were working on? ANYTHING?

The reason your theory is bogus is because you can't answer tough questions about it. You get your ass handed to you on a daily basis and your only reply is to post the same garbage over and over.

You'll never get anyone to believe you because my evidence is sound while yours is all speculation.

I've asked you before. Provide a scaled drawing of how you think the lobby level core layout looked like with everything in it. If you can make it fit, I'll leave you alone forever and never post anything your core again.

What have you got to lose coward? If your core theory is as water tight as you seem to think, you'd have NO problem with doing a scaled drawing. What's holding you back from doing this?


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Chris,
> 
> The column on the right is inside your core. It's still standing on 9/11 and no buttplates are seen. That makes it a core column according to your criteria.



I can see the floor truss attachments on the left side of the core column in the photo above. The column on the right is STILL standing on 9/11. I see no butt plates. You even said yourself that the columns against the core didn't need them dumbass.



Christophera said:


> The inner concrete form had slots to hold the elevator guide rail support steel that were agains the concrete core wall, so no alignment was needed for them.



That makes them WELDED together. That makes them CORE COLUMNS. 

You see Chris, the only thing you use to differentiate a core box column from elevator guide rail support steel is the butttplates used to align/join the columns together. You just admitted that the columns next to the core didn't use buttplates as they didn't need to be aligned. 

Again, that makes them welded.

You lose again.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjob still hasn't stated which tower he has pictured.
> 
> WTC had a different concrete core design, stronger than WTC 1, which is why it is seen here as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gummy presents itself as a sincere truth seeker.  Has never stated why it is here.  Just trying to make sure common sense posting is being done rather that the completely unaccountable agent behavior you exhibit.



So were the express elevators inside or outside the core of WTC2?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> The column on the right is inside your core. It's still standing on 9/11 and no buttplates are seen. That makes it a core column according to your criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the floor truss attachments on the left side of the core column in the photo above. The column on the right is STILL standing on 9/11. I see no butt plates. You even said yourself that the columns against the core didn't need them dumbass.
> 
> That makes them WELDED together. That makes them CORE COLUMNS. .
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, you can see that but not the supposed steel core columns in this image which shows very plainly what I know to be the concrete core?






The elevator guide rail supports were mostly welded end to end.  That is much stronger than butt plates which are slower, more expensive and weaker.  However they are needed to realign the guide rail support steel.  They were mostly used near the center of the core as the guide rail supports became more misaligned moving away from the concrete core walls.



Gamolon said:


> You see Chris, the only thing you use to differentiate a core box column from elevator guide rail support steel is the butttplates used to align/join the columns together. You just admitted that the columns next to the core didn't use buttplates as they didn't need to be aligned.
> 
> Again, that makes them welded.
> 
> You lose again.



You've just tried to misrepresent a 9-11 image as showing steel core columns.  You failed.  You need to show the interconnecting diagonals, the same ones that never show in construction photos, *BECAUSE THEY DID NOT EXIST.*  Such diagonal braces must exist within a steel core columns structure.  There is NO WAY a 1350 foot tower is going to stand in a 120 mph wind without them.

Your selectivity and attempts to misrepresent my statements expose you agent.




Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gumjob still hasn't stated which tower he has pictured.
> 
> WTC had a different concrete core design, stronger than WTC 1, which is why it is seen here as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gummy presents itself as a sincere truth seeker.  Has never stated why it is here.  Just trying to make sure common sense posting is being done rather that the completely unaccountable agent behavior you exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were the express elevators inside or outside the core of WTC2?
Click to expand...


What a stupid question.  They were inside.   You only try to change the subject to elevators because you have NO evidence of steel core columns.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> I've asked you before. Provide a scaled drawing of how you think the lobby level core layout looked like with everything in it. If you can make it fit, I'll leave you alone forever and never post anything your core again.



I've asked you before to acknowledge the violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files and the buildings plans.

In service to the perpetrators of mass murder you fail.

I've asked you before to provide an image from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Such an image would show the interconnecting diagonal braces.

There are no such images, you fail.

I've asked you before to provide an image from construction photos showing the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates that MUST connect steel core columns in such a tall building,

There are no such images, you fail.

You are a failure agent.  You cannot keep these methods of mass murder .  .  . secret.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> [What a stupid question.  They were inside.   You only try to change the subject to elevators because you have NO evidence of steel core columns.



Really?

According to this photo, that makes your core walls about 2 to 3 feet thick at it's base. Are you that stupid that you can't see how that kills your concrete core theory and all the claims about 12 foot thick walls? This photo PROVES you have no clue. You can clearly see the face of the express elevators AND the columns. 





Is this why you won't provide a drawing of what you think the core looked like for WTC2 and where stuff was located? Because you have no clue and are making things up as you go along?

What happened to that drawing you said you were working on Chris? Give up on it because you found it just doesn't work like you've been told all along?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You are a failure agent.  You cannot keep these methods of mass murder .  .  . secret.


since no one here is an agent, you are the one that is a failure


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you before. Provide a scaled drawing of how you think the lobby level core layout looked like with everything in it. If you can make it fit, I'll leave you alone forever and never post anything your core again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you before to acknowledge the violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files and the buildings plans.
> 
> In service to the perpetrators of mass murder you fail.
> 
> I've asked you before to provide an image from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Such an image would show the interconnecting diagonal braces.
> 
> There are no such images, you fail.
> 
> I've asked you before to provide an image from construction photos showing the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates that MUST connect steel core columns in such a tall building,
> 
> There are no such images, you fail.
> 
> You are a failure agent.  You cannot keep these methods of mass murder .  .  . secret.
Click to expand...




What a chickenshit. I make an offer you can't lose because your core is supposedly a fact and you balk at it. That just PROVES your core is a bunch of crap. Every time you get a question that shoots your theory down you post the same garbage and never answer.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I've asked you before to provide an image from construction photos showing the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates that MUST connect steel core columns in such a tall building,



Please provide a link or proof that there SHOULD have been diagonal braces. What are you basing this claim on that there had to have been? Please show us how the HORIZONTAL braces of the core shown everywhere in construction photos were not sufficient for loads like you claim.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Such diagonal braces must exist within a steel core columns structure.  There is NO WAY a 1350 foot tower is going to stand in a 120 mph wind without them.



Do you have ANY idea how the towers handled the wind loads? You need to go read about them Chris.

Your statement above PROVES how damn stupid (intentionally or not) you really are. 

Go on. Go read about which part of the tower handled wind loads and which part handled gravity loads.


----------



## Christophera

Since you know so much about the twins, tell us what structural element the hat truss bearing was.  Show us that in the fake plans.  Here is a picture of it.






I know for certain you cannot find a picture, or post the one you might have access to, of what supported the fulcrum or bearing point for the hat truss.

Meanwhile, because it will be forever, the twin towers had a concrete core with strict shear wall construction in WTC 1 and WTC had a combined shear/cell design that allowed twice as many hallways.

The double hallways of the south, narrow end are visible at 9 seconds as 2 dark slots.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

more proof you are a fucking moron
if the twins had a concrete core, they wouldnt have needed that hat truss


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since you know so much about the twins, tell us what structural element the hat truss bearing was.  Show us that in the fake plans.  Here is a picture of it.



That's not the hat truss you friggin idiot. That's the antenna mast base. The mast sat on top of the hat truss.

Jesus Chris! You really are clueless!



The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such diagonal braces must exist within a steel core columns structure.  There is NO WAY a 1350 foot tower is going to stand in a 120 mph wind without them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have ANY idea how the towers handled the wind loads? You need to go read about them Chris.
> 
> Your statement above PROVES how damn stupid (intentionally or not) you really are.
> 
> Go on. Go read about which part of the tower handled wind loads and which part handled gravity loads.
Click to expand...


What part of the towers bore the brunt of the wind loads Chris. I LOVE how you just skipped over this because you fucked up yet again.


----------



## stannrodd

http://www.youtube.com/v/U8lrTy5mrZY

New Footage of the three towers collapse. At approximately 2.38 there is clear footage of the steel core of WTC1.

Perhaps someone with the knowledge/ability, might do a few screen captures and present them for Christo-phucking-feara.

Have a nice day everyone

Stann


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/U8lrTy5mrZY
> 
> New Footage of the three towers collapse. At approximately 2.38 there is clear footage of the steel core of WTC1.
> 
> Perhaps someone with the knowledge/ability, might do a few screen captures and present them for Christo-phucking-feara.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone
> 
> Stann



Don't bother.  I've already screen shot that to present *disclosure of treason* to the federal judges.  That is elevator guide rail support falling from the north core wall.  The oblong objects at the base of guide rail pieces are concrete.






http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you know so much about the twins, tell us what structural element the hat truss bearing was.  Show us that in the fake plans.  Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the hat truss you friggin idiot. That's the antenna mast base. The mast sat on top of the hat truss.
> 
> Jesus Chris! You really are clueless!
> 
> 
> 
> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.
Click to expand...


Show us the plans for that to corroborate.  Also, you haven't established with 9-11 images that steel core columns existed.  The size of what is seen will not span 208 feet.  Use something more than text agent.

Maybe you can break into the fortress and get pictures.

http://www.villagevoice.com/2002-01-22/news/hijacking-history/1


----------



## elvis

stannrodd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/U8lrTy5mrZY
> 
> New Footage of the three towers collapse. At approximately 2.38 there is clear footage of the steel core of WTC1.
> 
> Perhaps someone with the knowledge/ability, might do a few screen captures and present them for Christo-phucking-feara.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone
> 
> Stann



that is still chilling nine years later.


----------



## stannrodd

> Don't bother.  I've already screen shot that to present *disclosure of treason* to the federal judges.  That is elevator guide rail support falling from the north core wall.  The oblong objects at the base of guide rail pieces are concrete.



Sorry this is new footage and you are wrong .. you are simply lying Chris 

There were concrete floors in the core Chris and concrete encapsulated beams, but the steel columns which made up the core were covered in fireproofing material only. Elevator guide rails were attached to core columns, which, if you like* you* can call elevator guide rail support steel, but in reality they were core columns. Calling them something else doesn't change what they were.

Have another look at the video Chris .. you'll see that I'm correct and that you are simply a delusional twerp.

I'm sure the federal judges will do the right thing and lock you up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since you know so much about the twins, tell us what structural element the hat truss bearing was.  Show us that in the fake plans.  Here is a picture of it.



And any minute now, Chri*$$*y the knucklehead is going to claim that this too is concrete.

And coated with C-4.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/U8lrTy5mrZY
> 
> New Footage of the three towers collapse. At approximately 2.38 there is clear footage of the steel core of WTC1.
> 
> Perhaps someone with the knowledge/ability, might do a few screen captures and present them for Christo-phucking-feara.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone
> 
> Stann


wow, that was one of the best quality videos i have seen of the second tower collapse
and it looks like it shows the damage to WTC7 right after the first tower collapsed


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Don't bother.  I've already screen shot that to present *disclosure of treason* to the federal judges.  That is elevator guide rail support falling from the north core wall.  The oblong objects at the base of guide rail pieces are concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is new footage and you are wrong .. you are simply lying Chris
> 
> There were concrete floors in the core Chris and concrete encapsulated beams, but the steel columns which made up the core were covered in fireproofing material only. Elevator guide rails were attached to core columns, which, if you like* you* can call elevator guide rail support steel, but in reality they were core columns. Calling them something else doesn't change what they were.
Click to expand...


So show a bunch of them interconnected with the needed braces.  By the way, how did the elevator and hallway entrances work with the diagonal braces?

Are you going to say the laws of engineering and physics were relaxed so the towers could be built like this without them?






Why haven't you posted a picture of that core on 9-11?

WHY?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked you before to provide an image from construction photos showing the needed diagonal braces and gusset plates that MUST connect steel core columns in such a tall building,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link or proof that there SHOULD have been diagonal braces. What are you basing this claim on that there had to have been? Please show us how the HORIZONTAL braces of the core shown everywhere in construction photos were not sufficient for loads like you claim.
Click to expand...


Anyone with construction and engineering experience KNOWS that this core,






cannot provide ANY lateral support without diagonal braces.  If there were no diagonal braces there would have to be HUGE gusset plates betwen the horizontal bracing and the columns.  We sse none of that.

You must think people are total idiots to suggest the hat truss was bearing on those spindly columns that could not even stand on their own.  The concrete core with high tensile steel rebar could .  .  . and did on 9-11, at 1/2 height, but it could have stood at full height too.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The size of what is seen will not span 208 feet.  Use something more than text agent



Chris,

At this point, I have to say that you know nothing about construction, design, blueprints, or ANYTHING remotely related to construction and structures. The fact that you are making asinine comments about structural elements just proves my point.

The photo you provide is NOT, repeat *NOT* the hat truss, but the mast base for the antenna. You're just too stupid to figure it out becuase of your lack of construction knowledge. The hat truss was BENEATH the mast base pictured there.

If you new ANYTHING about construction you would know that a hat truss spans from the center core to the external columns. So your post here:


Christophera said:


> You must think people are total idiots to suggest the hat truss was bearing on those spindly columns...



just shows you have no clue about what the hat truss did. Again. The hat truss was also attached to the core. The hat truss distributed less than 10% of the perimeter column load to the core columns. 

The very NATURE of a hat truss is to span the core to the external columns.

It is obvious that you are now making shit up as you go because no person with construction/engineering knowledge would make such statements as you have just done. 

You made a HUGE mistake in trying to claim that the photo below was the hat truss. Like I said, a hat truss spans from the core to the external columns. This photo is the antenna mast that was attached in the MIDDLE of the hat truss that was below that mast pictured. What an imbecile you are making yourself out to be.






Here is a photo of the mast base from further out:





Do you even know what type of roof was on the towers? It was called a Mansaard roof. Go look it up. Here is a photo of some of the steel that comprised the Mansaard roof:





Here is a photo of the mast base BEFORE is was installed. It was a prefabricated piece you moron:





So let's see what mistake you've now made in the last few days that shows you are completely clueless.

1. You thought the core was designed to withstand the wind loads. WRONG!
2. You thought the photo above was the hat truss (or outrigger truss) when in fact it was just the mast base for the antenna. WRONG!
3. You thought a hat truss wasn't able to be attached to external columns. WRONG!

It is obvious now that you are just a complete idiot when it comes to construction knowledge and are just making shit up to fit your fantasy concrete core.

What else you got? I enjoy making you look like fool.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since you know so much about the twins, tell us what structural element the hat truss bearing was.  Show us that in the fake plans.  Here is a picture of it.



Just so we have a record of what you said so you can't go back and change it, I quoted you. Again, you think the photo above shows the hat truss.



Yeah. We should trust your knowledge and opinions. You couldn't even get that right.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you know so much about the twins, tell us what structural element the hat truss bearing was.  Show us that in the fake plans.  Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the hat truss you friggin idiot. That's the antenna mast base. The mast sat on top of the hat truss.
> 
> Jesus Chris! You really are clueless!
> 
> 
> 
> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us the plans for that to corroborate.  Also, you haven't established with 9-11 images that steel core columns existed.  *The size of what is seen will not span 208 feet.  Use something more than text agent.*
Click to expand...


Bolding above mine.

The reason that what you see in that photo will not span 208' is because, wait for it Chris....

*YOU FUCKED UP AGAIN!!!!*

What you picture IS NOT THE HAT TRUSS! It's the mast base for the antenna. How many times must this be explained to you. Here is a photo from further out. You can clearly see the mast was in the middle of the roof.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> You must think people are total idiots to suggest the hat truss was bearing on those spindly columns...



Please show me where I said that the hat truss was bearing on the external columns.


----------



## Gamolon

More about the hat truss Chris. I LOVE making you look like an idiot. Did I tell you that before?

Here are two photos showing the diagonal parts of the hat truss. The first photo shows the two diagonals that reached out to the perimeter columns:





This second photo shows the following. In the upper left corner are the two diagonals that were in the middle close together. The next diagonal, a little further back is a third diagonal of four diagonals per side. why on the back is the first of four diagonals for that far side.





Here is a CAD design with my markups in red that shows exactly what you are looking at in the photos. The hat truss was intertwined with the core steel as shown.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must think people are total idiots to suggest the hat truss was bearing on those spindly columns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me where I said that the hat truss was bearing on the external columns.
Click to expand...


Here you said it.



Gamolon said:


> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.



In this photo,






You misrepresent that I refer to the top part of the structure which is obviously not apart of the truss span.  I refer to the bottom part, the top of the hat truss.  Why haven't you refered to the silverstein plans for details?  I'll tell you why.   Because the silverstein plans are preliminary plans completely obsolete.

WHY?

WHY haven't you shown an image of the method connecting the truss to the supposed steel core columns?

WHY haven't you defined the role to the moment frames of the inner wall of the steel exoskelton that connected to the hat truss?

WHY haven't you shown a construction photo with adequate diagonal bracing and gusset plates?

WHY haven't you shown an image from 9-11 with this core structure?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must think people are total idiots to suggest the hat truss was bearing on those spindly columns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me where I said that the hat truss was bearing on the external columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misrepresent that I refer to the top part of the structure which is obviously not apart of the truss span.  I refer to the bottom part, the top of the hat truss.
Click to expand...


You didn't know that until I pointed it out to you idiot. Don't try and make it seem like you knew that. You been shown to be completely ignorant of the towers design.

That much is sure.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must think people are total idiots to suggest the hat truss was bearing on those spindly columns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me where I said that the hat truss was bearing on the external columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wow you are damn stupid. No where did I say the the hat truss' weight was supported by the "weak" perimeter columns. You tried to make it sound like that was the case. You're too stupid to understand what the hat truss did and how the loads were distributed which is why you continue to make asinine comments.


----------



## Christophera

These are the spindly ones agent.






Why are you trying so hard to change the subject?

Where's the image from 9-11 of the above core structure that you cannot verify with independent source?

WHY have you not produced these things agent?  Three thousand innocent people are DEAD agent.  The US Constitution is compromised agent.  Due process deprived 3,000 times agent.

You would not allow the facts of how their family and friends were murdered, protect the living.






That IS endangering all of us agent.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me where I said that the hat truss was bearing on the external columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are damn stupid. No where did I say the the hat truss' weight was supported by the "weak" perimeter columns. You tried to make it sound like that was the case. You're too stupid to understand what the hat truss did and how the loads were distributed which is why you continue to make asinine comments.
Click to expand...


You and your misinformation are exposed as nonsensical here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2587498-post3237.html

I actually explain what you fail to.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are damn stupid. No where did I say the the hat truss' weight was supported by the "weak" perimeter columns. You tried to make it sound like that was the case. You're too stupid to understand what the hat truss did and how the loads were distributed which is why you continue to make asinine comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and your misinformation are exposed as nonsensical here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2587498-post3237.html
> 
> I actually explain what you fail to.
Click to expand...

you are a delusional LIAR


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you are damn stupid. No where did I say the the hat truss' weight was supported by the "weak" perimeter columns. You tried to make it sound like that was the case. You're too stupid to understand what the hat truss did and how the loads were distributed which is why you continue to make asinine comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your misinformation are exposed as nonsensical here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2587498-post3237.html
> 
> I actually explain what you fail to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a delusional LIAR
Click to expand...


I showed independently verified evidence of a concrete core and explained what the hat truss bears on and the function of the moment frames.  gumout failed to do that.   gumjob thinks I care about the antenna.  It used to be the elevators.

gumjob and divot have no evidence from independent sources substantiating the steel core columns and they are utter klutzes  of cointelpro disinfo psyops.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## candycorn

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your misinformation are exposed as nonsensical here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2587498-post3237.html
> 
> I actually explain what you fail to.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a delusional LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed independently verified evidence of a concrete core and explained what the hat truss bears on and the function of the moment frames.  gumout failed to do that.   gumjob thinks I care about the antenna.  It used to be the elevators.
> 
> gumjob and divot have no evidence from independent sources substantiating the steel core columns and they are utter klutzes  of cointelpro disinfo psyops.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
Click to expand...


Nobody gives a shit what you think; hasn't that been proven like a billion times over?


----------



## Fizz

no pictures of a concrete core yet? 

chris's bullshit has been debunked a million different ways a billion different times. NOBODY believes his concrete core shit.

not even the fucking whackos that claim things like hologram planes and nuclear detonations!!


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a delusional LIAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed independently verified evidence of a concrete core and explained what the hat truss bears on and the function of the moment frames.  gumout failed to do that.   gumjob thinks I care about the antenna.  It used to be the elevators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit what you think; hasn't that been proven like a billion times over?
Click to expand...

the problem is his links dont actually support his analysis of them


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed independently verified evidence of a concrete core and explained what the hat truss bears on and the function of the moment frames.  gumout failed to do that.   gumjob thinks I care about the antenna.  It used to be the elevators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit what you think; hasn't that been proven like a billion times over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the problem is his links dont actually support his analysis of them
Click to expand...


I doubt the Internet has enough collective bandwidth to list all of his problems man.


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit what you think; hasn't that been proven like a billion times over?
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is his links dont actually support his analysis of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt the Internet has enough collective bandwidth to list all of his problems man.
Click to expand...

lol
well his website does have a lot


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> I showed independently verified evidence of a concrete core and explained what the hat truss bears on and the function of the moment frames.  gumout failed to do that.   gumjob thinks I care about the antenna.  It used to be the elevators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit what you think; hasn't that been proven like a billion times over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the problem is his links dont actually support his analysis of them
Click to expand...


Of course no agent can logically define any aspect that shows the verified evidence of the concrete core is not exactly as I represent it.  There is consistency.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Just like the consistency in 9-11 images that show an empty core area and the fact you have no plans and the core FEMA is impossible without diagonal braces.

No agent has responded sensibly to that fact.  the term 'agent" is consistently logical when confronting the evasive and colluding false social group while they share the failure to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans and 6,000 photo files.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody gives a shit what you think; hasn't that been proven like a billion times over?
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is his links dont actually support his analysis of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course no agent can
Click to expand...

of course no agent can do shit here you fucking moron, there are NO AGENTS HERE


----------



## Christophera

There is also no evidence for steel core columns that is verified.  the only verified evidence is for a concrete core, and only an agent would deny that.  There are a number of agents, some now what they are doing some don't.  You know what you are doing is supporting treason.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> There is also no evidence for steel core columns that is verified.  the only verified evidence is for a concrete core, and only an agent would deny that.  There are a number of agents, some now what they are doing some don't.  You know what you are doing is supporting treason.


except you have posted proof of the steel columns, only you incorrectly call them something else


----------



## Christophera

If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.


yes, because the 1000 previous times it has been done it didnt change you, the 1001st time will be the charm


----------



## Christophera

Another lie, just like the other lie.

_DI-asserts that steel has been pointed out on wtc 2 core pic.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2592230-post7403.html

D-posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2563236-post7320.html

D-deny and lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2558644-post3137.html

D+Scanner anomalie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2554711-post7294.html

D-You post steel columns(?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2547786-post7282.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-lie/posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2568662-post3179.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+mayor microfilm lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429160-post6710.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html

F+buckling north tower
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2379590-post2345.html

F+buckling
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2380272-post2348.html



F+newsweek lied
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431343-post6755.html

F+CAB trounces liar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2431371-post6756.html

F+misinterp
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2456171-post2744.html

CAB proves it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2458493-post2745.html

F&G-slam-plans-dimensions-spire
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2483938-post7050.html

PRETENDING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2513013-post2999.html_


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Another lie, just like the other lie.


you are the proven liar
and deadbeat
pay your child support first, dipshit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your misinformation are exposed as nonsensical here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2587498-post3237.html
> 
> I actually explain what you fail to.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a delusional LIAR
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed independently verified evidence of a concrete core and explained what the hat truss bears on and the function of the moment frames.
Click to expand...


Nope. Wrong yet again. Your concrete core COULDN'T have existed as I have proven. It was a physical impossibility based on your dimensions and location. This is proven by the simple fact that you can't provide a scaled drawing of your core with everything in it, at the lobby level.



Christophera said:


> gumout failed to do that.


Wrong again. Are you ever correct on anything? 



Christophera said:


> gumjob thinks I care about the antenna.


No, you thought the mast base was the hat truss. A major mistake. This just shows that you know NOTHING of construction.



Christophera said:


> It used to be the elevators.


It still IS the elevators. You're just givining me more ammo to use against you every time you post.[/quote]



Christophera said:


> gumjob and divot have no evidence from independent sources substantiating the steel core columns and they are utter klutzes  of cointelpro disinfo psyops.


Show us your evidence from Robertson and Domel agree with you that the concrete core's walls were 17' x 12' thick at it's base and tapered to 2' thick walls at the top. Can you please show us?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.



Sorry. 3' thick concrete walls would not have withstood the tons of steel and machinery that crashed down around it. 

Illogical.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.



By the way, I don't see hallways on that supposed core. Why not? I also don't see the horizontal members you said were embedded in the concrete wall connecting the box columns to the interior elevator guide rail steel. There should be bunches of them sticking out. We shouldn't see smooth edges like we do.

I mean if we can see 6" diameter rebar from far away like you claim, we should see LARGER members protruding out the side of the supposed concrete core walls. They should have been at every floor. Where are they Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must think people are total idiots to suggest the hat truss was bearing on those spindly columns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me where I said that the hat truss was bearing on the external columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Read my quote again dumbass. I said it was CONNECTED AT THE CORE. Why are you such a weasel? I also said the hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads TO the core. 

Nice try moron.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I don't see hallways on that supposed core. Why not?
Click to expand...


Try looking at the video, 9 seconds where I said they were seen.  Where the 2 dark slots appear on the south side of the concrete core.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]



Gamolon said:


> I also don't see the horizontal members you said were embedded in the concrete wall connecting the box columns to the interior elevator guide rail steel. There should be bunches of them sticking out. We shouldn't see smooth edges like we do.



When steel embedded in a concrete wall shears off it does so at the concrete.



Gamolon said:


> I mean if we can see 6" diameter rebar from far away like you claim, we should see LARGER members protruding out the side of the supposed concrete core walls. They should have been at every floor. Where are they Chris?



Get you facts straight agent.

This is the only pic I've claimed there is 6" rebar.  It was used int he foundation and some extened a short ways into the concrete core walls from the thick base wall.  It is the tightly coiled steel on top.






This is 3" rebar, about 50 of them silhouetted.






Empty core area.  No steel core columns seen EVER.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Show us your evidence from Robertson and Domel agree with you that the concrete core's walls were 17' x 12' thick at it's base and tapered to 2' thick walls at the top. Can you please show us?



If you can NEVER show steel core column in the core, have no plans, no images from construction of needed diagonal braces, the steel core columns are a deception and the information from Robertson to Newsweek is accurate.

And, you are an agent working to protect the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me where I said that the hat truss was bearing on the external columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hat truss structure extended out to the perimeter columns and helped support the antenna. The hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads to the core columns. It started on the 108th floor and connected at 4 points on each face of the perimeter columns and then connected at the core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my quote again dumbass. I said it was CONNECTED AT THE CORE. Why are you such a weasel? I also said the hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads TO the core.
> 
> Nice try moron.
Click to expand...


If there is a truss over columns the truss is more than connected it is bearing on the columns, *weasel*.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> and the information from Robertson to Newsweek is accurate.



Show me where Robertson and Domel say YOUR core existed. Show me where they say a rectangular concrete core, with 17' and 12' thick concrete walls at it's base and tapering to 2' thick at the top, existed.

Go on. Show everyone here that they verify YOUR core existed as you say it did.

I have a feeling it's going to be a LONG wait.

Until you provide these quotes, you have nothing and are ASSUMING that they agree with you.

I'll wait right here for the proof.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my quote again dumbass. I said it was CONNECTED AT THE CORE. Why are you such a weasel? I also said the hat truss helped distribute less than 10% of the perimeter column loads TO the core.
> 
> Nice try moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is a truss over columns the truss is more than connected it is bearing on the columns, *weasel*.
Click to expand...


Was the hat truss connected to the perimeter columns in your concrete core scenario? Just curious.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I don't see hallways on that supposed core. Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at the video, 9 seconds where I said they were seen.  Where the 2 dark slots appear on the south side of the concrete core.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]
Click to expand...


I didn't ask you about the video. Why don't we see the hallways in the picture you posted? If we can see 6" diameter rebar, I'm sure we can see larger hallways.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I don't see hallways on that supposed core. Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try looking at the video, 9 seconds where I said they were seen.  Where the 2 dark slots appear on the south side of the concrete core.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't see the horizontal members you said were embedded in the concrete wall connecting the box columns to the interior elevator guide rail steel. There should be bunches of them sticking out. We shouldn't see smooth edges like we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When steel embedded in a concrete wall shears off it does so at the concrete.
Click to expand...



That's some funny shit Chris!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Your sense of humor does not appeal to these people.






Because you have NEVER shown this core on 9-11 whereas I have shown the concrete core from the beginning.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your sense of humor does not appeal to these people.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have NEVER shown this core on 9-11 whereas I have shown the concrete core from the beginning.


you have NEVER shown a concrete core
you should photos of dust clouds around the steel core and claim it is concrete, but when photos are not obscured by dust, it is plain to see that it was steel


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your sense of humor does not appeal to these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have NEVER shown this core on 9-11 whereas I have shown the concrete core from the beginning.



I wonder what they think of you and your lies. 

You still haven't shown me where Robertson and Domel say that they verify your core. I can't find ANYWHERE their description of a rectangular concrete core with 17' and 12' thick walls at it's base, tapering to 2' thick at the top.

Can you point out where they say that? I mean you keep spewing that the both verify your core right? Please point that out.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sense of humor does not appeal to these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you have NEVER shown this core on 9-11 whereas I have shown the concrete core from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what they think of you and your lies.
> 
> You still haven't shown me where Robertson and Domel say that they verify your core. I can't find ANYWHERE their description of a rectangular concrete core with 17' and 12' thick walls at it's base, tapering to 2' thick at the top.
> 
> Can you point out where they say that? I mean you keep spewing that the both verify your core right? Please point that out.
Click to expand...


They do not need to give dimension and niether do I.  The engineer of record identifies a concrete core and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. does too at chap. 2.1.

So does  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

Please just verify there were steel core columns by posting an image of them in the core area that shows what is in this graphic from FEMA


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusion of what YOU think he said is not what he actually said


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> They do not need to give dimension and niether do I.  The engineer of record identifies a concrete core



Show me the proof you have the he actually told the reporter that. 

I say she put that in there after reading the Oxford book.

Where's your proof?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not need to give dimension and niether do I.  The engineer of record identifies a concrete core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the proof you have the he actually told the reporter that.
> 
> I say she put that in there after reading the Oxford book.
> 
> Where's your proof?
Click to expand...


I say the proof is in the fact you have not provided a correction by Newsweek and the fact you have not provided an image from 9-11 of the core you say stood.  This core as depicted by FEMA







Are you proposing that August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
 stated there was a concrete core in his FEMA safety report for the cleanup because he read Newsweek and Oxford?

Not funny, these people need closure from justice.  They need truth.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do not need to give dimension and niether do I.  The engineer of record identifies a concrete core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the proof you have the he actually told the reporter that.
> 
> I say she put that in there after reading the Oxford book.
> 
> Where's your proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say the proof is in the fact you have not provided a correction by Newsweek and the fact you have not provided an image from 9-11 of the core you say stood.
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight.

If I interview you and then write an article making both quoted and unquoted statements in that article, you're telling me that I can assume everything in that article came directly from your mouth? Even is it was unquoted? 

I can then assume that if something was wrong in that article and no correction was made, that non-correction is PROOF that you in fact said it???

WTF are you smoking anyways? That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard.

So let's see. I get to go back through ANY statements made by people who have spoken or talked with you directly and use any information from those statements as direct information from you and use that to prove my points. Is this correct Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Are you proposing that August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> stated there was a concrete core in his FEMA safety report for the cleanup because he read Newsweek and Oxford?



Tell me where he got this information from then. Have you confirmed with Domel or are you just assuming things again?

Have you written him?

I have spoken to Robertson and he told me that he never made those comments to the reporter.

Have you spoken to the reporter about the comments to confirm or are you just assuming again?


----------



## Christophera

Domel got his information through FEMA a few of weeks after 9-11.  They probably got the plans from the city WTC documents that the ex mayor took in December.  Or he may have examined photos because the city people in charge of the WTC docuemnts knew the plan was to take the plans so didn't want direct testimony they existed possible.

Domel was satisfied, which is not easy to do under those conditions.

Why haven't you posted and image of the FEMA core on 9-11?

WHY?  Such a structure would be very visable.


----------



## stannrodd

Chrusty-sphincter said:
			
		

> Such a structure would be very visable.



And how do you determine that this little gem of logic has any basis. 

Did you see a WTC tower collapse before .. ??

You really should stop taking hallucinogenic drugs with tequila !!


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Chrusty-sphincter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a structure would be very visable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you determine that this little gem of logic has any basis.
Click to expand...


The spire,






is one of the "massive" steel box columns that surrounded the concrete core.  






If the supposed steel core columns existed they would dominate with structural steel inside the core area right and back from the spire.

Here is the core base wall of the north side of WTC 1 as seen at GZ. 






They were called interior box columns.  Just check the official plans in guilianis fortress where the perps hid them so NIST (disclaimer) could pretend to be forced to analyse collapse WITHOUT the plans.

And the concrete looks just about as one would expect given the information of the engineer of record provided to Newsweek days after 9-11.

So what up with you?  Where's your evidence?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrusty-sphincter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a structure would be very visable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you determine that this little gem of logic has any basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The spire,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is one of the "massive" steel box columns that surrounded the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the supposed steel core columns existed they would dominate with structural steel inside the core area right and back from the spire.
> 
> Here is the core base wall of the north side of WTC 1 as seen at GZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were called interior box columns.  Just check the official plans in guilianis fortress where the perps hid them so NIST (disclaimer) could pretend to be forced to analyse collapse WITHOUT the plans.
> 
> And the concrete looks just about as one would expect given the information of the engineer of record provided to Newsweek days after 9-11.
> 
> So what up with you?  Where's your evidence?
Click to expand...


So what you're claiming is that the obviously steel core elements in the first picture "prove" that the blurry, out of focus, dust clouded core in the second picture had to be concrete.

And you expect anyone to believe your lunatic theory on such flimsy "evidence"?

Good luck with that.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Domel got his information through FEMA a few of weeks after 9-11.  They *probably* got the plans from the city WTC documents that the ex mayor took in December.  Or he *may* have examined photos because the city people in charge of the WTC docuemnts knew the plan was to take the plans so didn't want direct testimony they existed possible



So based on the two words I bolded above, you don't know? How does that work Chris? You make claims about things and then follow them up with statements like this? I'm sorry, but you'll need to do better than that weasel.

Unsure statements such as these do you and your theory no credit at all. You'd make a terrible lawyer. 

Christophera: "Well judge, I MAY have some evidence that victim was shot by the accused."

Totally ridiculous.

Have you contacted Domel to confirm your claims?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And the concrete looks just about as one would expect given the information of the engineer of record provided to Newsweek days after 9-11.



One would expect? You expect it to be 17' thick and 12' thick at it's base. You expect it to taper to 2' thick walls at the top.

Show me where Robertson says he agrees with what you say existed. 

Have you contacted him?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If that is true you will be able to point out the supposed steel core columns in this 9-11 image of the WTC 2 core.



Where are the hallways in this core that you say existed? We should see them. I mean, you say we can see 6" diameter rebar from this distance.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

Did the express elevators have a 50 person capacity? 

Yes or no?


----------



## Christophera

I have no idea and you cannot make it germain to the issue of how the core was constructed which is what this thread is about.

Did the ex *mayor* take the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files from NYC offices?  Yes or no?

That question is absolutely germaine to the issue of how the core was constructed .  .  . agent.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I have no idea and you cannot make it germain to the issue of how the core was constructed which is what this thread is about.
> 
> Did the ex *mayor* take the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files from NYC offices?  Yes or no?
> 
> That question is absolutely germaine to the issue of how the core was constructed .  .  . agent.



Can you prove to me that the blueprints for the towers were in those documents? I see no reference to blueprints or drawings. Until you do, you are making assumptions.

I can say that those office documents also included magazines, comic books, newspapers, and other things, but that is just speculation because I have no proof of that. 

You have NO proof that any drawings were taken.

So answer this question. 

Are you 100% positive that the original blueprints are included in what was taken? If so, please provide your proof. If you can't your claim means nothing.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I have no idea and you cannot make it germain to the issue of how the core was constructed which is what this thread is about.
> 
> Did the ex *mayor* take the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files from NYC offices?  Yes or no?
> 
> That question is absolutely germaine to the issue of how the core was constructed .  .  . agent.



Yes I can. I've proved the elevators prove your core could not have physically existed. If I am wrong about this, prove it.

You can't.

That means I am correct.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Domel got his information through FEMA a few of weeks after 9-11.  They *probably* got the plans from the city WTC documents that the ex mayor took in December.  Or he *may* have examined photos because the city people in charge of the WTC docuemnts knew the plan was to take the plans so didn't want direct testimony they existed possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So based on the two words I bolded above, you don't know? How does that work Chris? You make claims about things and then follow them up with statements like this? I'm sorry, but you'll need to do better than that weasel.
> 
> Unsure statements such as these do you and your theory no credit at all. You'd make a terrible lawyer.
> 
> Christophera: "Well judge, I MAY have some evidence that victim was shot by the accused."
> 
> Totally ridiculous.
> 
> Have you contacted Domel to confirm your claims?
Click to expand...

well, he MIGHT have some ACTUAL evidence if not for his imaginary "violations of law"


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Domel got his information through FEMA a few of weeks after 9-11.  They *probably* got the plans from the city WTC documents that the ex mayor took in December.  Or he *may* have examined photos because the city people in charge of the WTC docuemnts knew the plan was to take the plans so didn't want direct testimony they existed possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So based on the two words I bolded above, you don't know? How does that work Chris? You make claims about things and then follow them up with statements like this? I'm sorry, but you'll need to do better than that weasel.
> 
> Unsure statements such as these do you and your theory no credit at all. You'd make a terrible lawyer.
> 
> Christophera: "Well judge, I MAY have some evidence that victim was shot by the accused."
> 
> Totally ridiculous.
> 
> Have you contacted Domel to confirm your claims?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, he MIGHT have some ACTUAL evidence if not for his imaginary "violations of law"
Click to expand...


divot suggests he know mores about law than the NYCLU.  Typical.  Check this nonsense posting of the psyops exposed.  The very presence of the false social group failing to use evidence and reason exposes it.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> So based on the two words I bolded above, you don't know? How does that work Chris? You make claims about things and then follow them up with statements like this? I'm sorry, but you'll need to do better than that weasel.
> 
> Unsure statements such as these do you and your theory no credit at all. You'd make a terrible lawyer.
> 
> Christophera: "Well judge, I MAY have some evidence that victim was shot by the accused."
> 
> Totally ridiculous.
> 
> Have you contacted Domel to confirm your claims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, he MIGHT have some ACTUAL evidence if not for his imaginary "violations of law"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> divot suggests he know mores about law than the NYCLU.  Typical.  Check this nonsense posting of the psyops exposed.  The very presence of the false social group failing to use evidence and reason exposes it.
Click to expand...

dont add your fucking links to my words, asshole


----------



## Christophera

Simply seeking to restore the meaning to my own words stolen by a traitor that I had been using to see that this boy knows justice.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Simply seeking to restore the meaning to my own words stolen by a traitor that I had been using to see that this boy knows justice.


you are not interested in justice you pathetic deadbeat


----------



## Christophera

Is that why you fail to recognize violations of law that conceal the methods of mass murder by depriving the public of the official building plans for the Twin towers?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Is that why you fail to recognize violations of law that conceal the methods of mass murder by depriving the public of the official building plans for the Twin towers?


you have never shown any violations of law, you fucking moron

what you CLAIM to be violations are not violations at all


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I have no idea and you cannot make it germain to the issue of how the core was constructed which is what this thread is about.



Chris,

The express elevators are a MAJOR point in proving if your core existed or not. The fact that you try and brush this off is just beyond belief.

Being a supposed construction person and draftsman, you should know this. How can you say something existed if it can not be designed as you say? If you are all about the truth as you claim, you would do everything in your power to make sure you are not mistaken in what you claim. 

You claim the concrete core was fact.

I have provided you with something that disproves this theory/claim and you won't even look at it or try and prove me wrong. How is that possible? All that tells me is that you are NOT about the truth and only interested in saving your own credibility. If you cannot refute what I have provided, then I have proven you wrong.

So. Back to the express elevators. It is FACT that there were 23 express elevators, in two banks, that lined the long axis of the core.

If you draw a scaled drawing and use the dimensions from the elevator manufacturer, you would see that your core could not have physically existed as it is an impossibility.

Really. Why are you afraid of to do this? If it comes to light that you can't physically make your core work with what was in side them, what does that mean Chris?

If I provide you with a scaled drawing using your dimensions and ALL the other information you got from the documentary and it shows that the core does not work and could not have existed, what would that mean?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I don't know or care about elevators and they don't matter



Here is a scaled drawing you did of your core some time ago. This drawing is based upon information you said you got from the documentary you saw. It is a drawing at the lobby level of WTC1.







The drawing above shows an inside rectangular dimension of 80' x 120'. Also note that at the lobby level, the short axis wall is 17' thick and the long axis wall is 12' thick. The next drawing is a scaled drawing I did using Chris dimensions. This shows the two banks of express elevators and all 24 LOCAL elevators. The red rectangles are the express elevators and the blue rectangles are the local elevators. 





Now keep in mind the following when looking at my drawing. I STILL have not added the location of the 16' wide skylobby hallway on the 1st, 44th, and 78th floors. This hallway HAS to be positioned right next to the back of express elevators not only for people to exit into when reaching the 47th floor, but so that it didn't interfere with the express elevators that continued on to the higher floors. Also not that the there was a second 16' wide hallway on the next skylobby for the other bank of express elevators. The two 16' wide hallways were offset from one another. Chris even admitted this.

There were also three stairwells in the core.

Also note that the express elevators (red rectangles) had access doors on BOTH sides. One to enter from the lobby level and one to exit into the skylobby hallway. Look at my drawing. How in the hell did people get AROUND to the express elevator access doors that were against the wall when there is only about 2' clearance????

How do I fit the two 16' wide skylobby hallways into the core so as not to interfere with the two banks of express elevator shafts?

How does it all fit Chris? It can't!!!!!!!

Impossible.

So please. Tell me what I am getting wrong dimensionally and I'll fix it.

As of right now, your core theory is looking quite dead.

Try it yourself Chris. You can't make it work.

Here is a drawing I did to show how the hallways were laid out. This represents the 16' skylobby hallways on the 1st floor and 44th floors. It also includes the smaller perpendicular hallway located on other floors.





As you can see, since the hallways take up space for the express elevator shafts, they HAD to go where Chris puts his concrete core walls making it a physical impossibility.

Here is a picture of the 16' wide hallway on the 1st floor. The blue rectangle is the hallway. The red rectangle is where a back of express elevators is located. Where would his 12' thick core wall go????





Here is the 44th floor 16' wide skylobby hallway. PROOF that the hallway directly accessed the express elevators on the right.










You've got a MAJOR problem Chris.


----------



## Christophera

Your deceptive spam has been answered agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2606676-post3282.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your deceptive spam has been answered agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2606676-post3282.html


there is nothing deceptive or spam related to it, moron


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Your deceptive spam has been answered agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2606676-post3282.html



So you are saying there is not a bank of 11/12 express elevators on that side?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Are you denying the fact that the express elevators were designed to hold 50-55 people?


----------



## Gamolon

Interesting link:
USA TODAY Latest news

Chris,

How did the reroute the two stairwells as they say they did to the CORNER of the core with your walls in the way?

Look at the flash frame that combines the two floors together.

It's not looking good for you and your theory.


----------



## Christophera

I am denying that elevators can determine what kind of core existed.  In reality, the core that existed determined the elevators.

Prove there were steel core columns by posting an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I am denying that elevators can determine what kind of core existed.  In reality, the core that existed determined the elevators.
> 
> Prove there were steel core columns by posting an image of this core on 9-11.


cant make em fit, your core is a HOAX


----------



## cad

this really has nothing to do with this thread, but i don't feel like starting another one that's been done  a miillion times before, but could a 9/11 was an inside job believer just give me the basics:

who inside the government orchestrated it/planned it.  when did that planning begin?
how many were involved in the implementation/cover up?
what was the purpose?


----------



## DiveCon

cad said:


> this really has nothing to do with this thread, but i don't feel like starting another one that's been done  a miillion times before, but could a 9/11 was an inside job believer just give me the basics:
> 
> who inside the government orchestrated it/planned it.  when did that planning begin?
> how many were involved in the implementation/cover up?
> what was the purpose?


not a reality denier, but of course it was the infamous "they" followed by a myriad list of nefarious organizations like the masons/illuminatti/PNAC/Bush-Cheney-Rove/and pretty much anyone that isnt totally insane and disagrees with them


----------



## Christophera

cad said:


> this really has nothing to do with this thread, but i don't feel like starting another one that's been done  a miillion times before, but could a 9/11 was an inside job believer just give me the basics:
> 
> who inside the government orchestrated it/planned it.  when did that planning begin?
> how many were involved in the implementation/cover up?
> what was the purpose?



The whole reason Americans don't want to know the truth is to avoid the facts that competently answer your questions.  There is no way to know if you can handle those answers. 

To provide a clue, because I can answer but will not, I will instead use the words of JFK relating to secrecy.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/jfk_secrecy.mp3

Accordingly, if that is understood, then you may see that useful information might have more value in supporting the US Constitution and creating then maintaining lawful government.

Then, this will answer a lot of your questions by deduction, inference and conclusion if not directly.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11scenario.html


----------



## DiveCon

more delusional rantings by deadbeat chrissy


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I am denying that elevators can determine what kind of core existed.



Then I'm SURE you can show me where my proof is incorrect right?

Why have you not done it then?

So you agree that the express elevators were designed to hold 50-55 people?

Yes?


----------



## Christophera

i do not need to show your information is incorrect because you cannot prove it is correct.  You cannot produce the official plans to show your elevator dimensions are correct AND your refuse to recognize the reason WHY you cannot produce plans.  The ex NYC mayor took them from the NYC offices depriving the public of its plans for its buildings.

While I can produce images of what can only be concrete, I do not need to play your elevator game.


----------



## Christophera

i do not need to show your information is incorrect because you cannot prove it is correct.  You cannot produce the official plans to show your elevator dimensions are correct AND your refuse to recognize the reason WHY you cannot produce plans.  The ex NYC mayor took them from the NYC offices depriving the public of its plans for its buildings.

While I can produce images of what can only be concrete, I do not need to play your elevator game.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> i do not need to show your information is incorrect because you cannot prove it is correct.



That's because you CAN'T weasel. You can't find one piece of information that is inccorect in it.

I have effectively proven your core is physically impossible and you can't handle it.

Pathetic.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I do not need to play your elevator game.



Sorry, but you do. It completely destroys your theory. Thet fact that you balk at it every time and cannot provide one counter point to my proof is a telltale sign that you are a beaten man.


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.  However, you cannot credibly do that while ignoring the violations of law that enable your argument.

If guliani had not taken the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files and the plans, you would have no argument.  America would know that there was a concrete core just like the engineer of record identified to Newsweek days after 9-11.

Because you ignore violations of law that would give you the correct elevator dimensions you have no credibility agent.

On top of that, this appears to be concrete.







and the core is always empty in 9-11 images.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say.  However, you cannot credibly do that while ignoring the violations of law that enable your argument.
> 
> If guliani had not taken the WTC documents with 6,000 photo files and the plans, you would have no argument.  America would know that there was a concrete core just like the engineer of record identified to Newsweek days after 9-11.
> 
> Because you ignore violations of law that would give you the correct elevator dimensions you have no credibility agent.
> 
> On top of that, this appears to be concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> and the core is always empty in 9-11 images.


there were no violations of lawe, other than YOUR failure to pay chicld support
the engineer of record never said any suck thing, you are totally fucking delusional if you think Robertson said his building had a concrete core when it DIDNT
and that lower image shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS
you remain a delusional fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Are you trying to say you know more about NY law than the NYCLU?  Typical agent, all text and no fact.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html

_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you trying to say you know more about NY law than the NYCLU?  Typical agent, all text and no fact.


you fucking moron, that has already been debunked as BULLSHIT
the records involved were copied and returned,m you have been shown the proof before
but you will continue in your delusional rantings and deny you have ever been shown
and funny, if this was still an ISSUE for the NYCLU, why is it NOT still on THEIR domain


----------



## Christophera

Your text is null agent because your ffellow agent cannot show the elevator dimensions from official source while also refusing to recognize WHY there are no plans.

Oops!

It was an issue but because of the infiltration of the truth movement the public was directed AWAY from the serious issues, violations of law.  As an agent of the perps you still work to downplay that.

Both towers had a rectangular concrete tubular core.






All of the evidence shows this.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text is null agent because your ffellow agent cannot show the elevator dimensions from official source while also refusing to recognize WHY there are no plans.


every post you make is null, dipshit


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfDEyLbUSxo]YouTube - Stormtroopers reminisce about death star[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qES1Cb4_x3c]YouTube - Truthers are Retarded[/ame]


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk1nA4SdMus]YouTube - New 9/11 Footage clearly showing fake planes![/ame]


----------



## Fizz

same insane bullshit over and over again. chris's core has been proven to be nonexistent a million different ways. he never backs up any of the stupid shit he says.

did you ever find a source for your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim yet?

of course not....

because there was no such thing. what chris claims is "elevator guide rail support steel" is actually THE STEEL CORE.


----------



## Christophera

If there were a steel core, then agents would be able to show this structure on 9-11 in the core area.






No one ever has.

What shows is this, which can only be concrete.


----------



## Fizz

already debunked.....


same shit over and over again.

my parrot knows more phrases than you and he's dead.


----------



## Christophera

Agent, you are defeated by Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

While your persistent null spamming shows, very well, your unreasonable agenda.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agent, you are defeated by Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _<deleted totally debunked bullshit>_
> 
> While your persistent null spamming shows, very well, your unreasonable agenda.


YOU are the one posting the spam you delusional fucktard


----------



## Christophera

Does that explain your failure to post an image of this core on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Does that explain your failure to post an image of this core on 9-11?


here are two you dishonest piece of shit


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that explain your failure to post an image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> here are two you dishonest piece of shit
Click to expand...


For the record you are stating those images show identical objects.

The perpetrators of mass murder would like that you have posted that.  It helps to conceal their method of mass murder.

Have you accounted for the difference in height in the objects of the 2 images?

Why does one image show a slightly taller, very straight, larger, more solid object and the later image show fine semi vertical, semi straight, elements with light coming through faintly where the object is actually see thru, if they are same object?

Why does the second on show the objects all with a slight arc to the right with no rectangular opening?

Come on agent.  Do your thing.  We are exposing you acting in the perpetrators interests, you know, treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that explain your failure to post an image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> here are two you dishonest piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record you are stating those images show identical objects.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would like that you have posted that.  It helps to conceal their method of mass murder.
> 
> Have you accounted for the difference in height in the objects of the 2 images?
> 
> Why does one image show a slightly taller, very straight, larger, more solid object and the later image show fine semi vertical, semi straight, elements with light coming through faintly where the object is actually see thru, if they are same object?
> 
> Why does the second on show the objects all with a slight arc to the right with no rectangular opening?
> 
> Come on agent.  Do your thing.  We are exposing you acting in the perpetrators interests, you know, treason.
Click to expand...

show a transitional photo between the two in time
you cant
because they were taken seconds apart
and you can see that in the dust cloud progression


you remain a total fucktard delusional deadbeat


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are two you dishonest piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record you are stating those images show identical objects.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would like that you have posted that.  It helps to conceal their method of mass murder.
> 
> Have you accounted for the difference in height in the objects of the 2 images?
> 
> Why does one image show a slightly taller, very straight, larger, more solid object and the later image show fine semi vertical, semi straight, elements with light coming through faintly where the object is actually see thru, if they are same object?
> 
> Why does the second on show the objects all with a slight arc to the right with no rectangular opening?
> 
> Come on agent.  Do your thing.  We are exposing you acting in the perpetrators interests, you know, treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> show a transitional photo between the two in time
> you cant
> because they were taken seconds apart
> and you can see that in the dust cloud progression
> 
> 
> you remain a total fucktard delusional deadbeat
Click to expand...


Show one image of the core you assert stood on 9-11 when it is coming apart in front of cameras. This.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Show one image of the core you assert stood on 9-11 when it is coming apart in front of cameras. This.


i showed you two, dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that explain your failure to post an image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> here are two you dishonest piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record you are stating those images show identical objects.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would like that you have posted that.  It helps to conceal their method of mass murder.
> 
> Have you accounted for the difference in height in the objects of the 2 images?
> 
> Why does one image show a slightly taller, very straight, larger, more solid object and the later image show fine semi vertical, semi straight, elements with light coming through faintly where the object is actually see thru, if they are same object?
> 
> Why does the second on show the objects all with a slight arc to the right with no rectangular opening?
> 
> Come on agent.  Do your thing.  We are exposing you acting in the perpetrators interests, you know, treason.
Click to expand...


OK Chri$$y, here's a few questions for you...

Have you accounted for the difference in height of the domed building in the 2 images?
Have you accounted for the difference in height of the building with the pyramid structure on the roof in the 2 images?
Have you accounted for the difference in height of the lamp post in the 2 images?
Have you accounted for the fact that in one photo, the post is on the right of the man with the diagonal strap on his back, and in the second it is on his left?
Have you accounted for the fact that between the two photos, the yellow boat has moved a good distance down the river?
Have you accounted for the fact that one photo only shows the man with the strap from just above the legs, and the second shows his full body plus the side walk behind him?

These factors all prove the two photos were taken at different distances, different times, and different angles. You disregard all of this to try to further your lunatic theory.

The conspiracy theory perpetrators thank you for your efforts to take the blame from the 10 rag-headed punks that piled the planes into the buildings. They applaud your efforts to pass their blame onto imaginary government "agents".

I'll bet you're one of those pricks that want the mosque built at ground zero to rub more salt into the wounds of the families that lost loved ones on 9/11.

You're a sorry waste of oxygen & DNA, do you know that??


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that explain your failure to post an image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> here are two you dishonest piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the record you are stating those images show identical objects.
> 
> The perpetrators of mass murder would like that you have posted that.  It helps to conceal their method of mass murder.
> 
> Have you accounted for the difference in height in the objects of the 2 images?
Click to expand...


Yeah. The steel beams that are "lower" have started to collapse. Are you really that stupid? Here's proof. In this next photo there are four "stages". This photo was taken from the opposite side of that spire. The first stage photo matches what we see the first picture shown. The third stage photo shows the columns to be "lower" AND also show the slight curve.







Christophera said:


> Why does one image show a slightly taller, very straight, larger, more solid object and the later image show fine semi vertical, semi straight, elements with light coming through faintly where the object is actually see thru, if they are same object?
> 
> Why does the second on show the objects all with a slight arc to the right with no rectangular opening?
> 
> Come on agent.  Do your thing.  We are exposing you acting in the perpetrators interests, you know, treason.



Read above for your explanation weasel. So simple an explanation yet you want to make it seem like you "found" something. What a joke.


----------



## Jeremy

Hmmm. Seems this conspiracy has been in the works going back to the buildings construction. They MUST have been doctoring photo's and information since 1966. 
It must be LBJ's fault!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon

Jeremy said:


> Hmmm. Seems this conspiracy has been in the works going back to the buildings construction. They MUST have been doctoring photo's and information since 1966.
> It must be LBJ's fault!!!!!


dipshit chris will claim the concrete core was poured 10 stories below


----------



## Christophera

Jeremy said:


> Hmmm. Seems this conspiracy has been in the works going back to the buildings construction. They MUST have been doctoring photo's and information since 1966.
> It must be LBJ's fault!!!!!



The FEMA deception misrepresent elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  But plates CANNOT be used to join section of "core column".   Too weak.






  You will never find an image of this core,






on 9-11


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> dipshit chris will claim the concrete core was poured 10 stories below



Agent divot forgets that WTC 1 was only allowed to go 7 floors over the top of the concrete core.

WTC 1 was allowed to go 12 stories, depending on which of the concrete core walls were cast and cured.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit chris will claim the concrete core was poured 10 stories below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent divot forgets that WTC 1 was only allowed to go 7 floors over the top of the concrete core.
> 
> WTC 1 was allowed to go 12 stories, depending on which of the concrete core walls were cast and cured.
Click to expand...

and you are fucking INSANE

there are no "butt plates" as you call them as has been proven to you a number of times
what you are calling "butt plates" are actually LUGS on the sides


----------



## Christophera

Some have lugs on the sides in the lower images, but the plates on the tops of the support steel are butt plates.






You work to support the FEMA deception.


----------



## DiveCon

you are a fucking moron
you have been shown better images that show those to be on the sides and not buttplates
but to admit that you would have to admit everything in your hoax IS a hoax
you are INSANE


----------



## Christophera

Your text has no impact.

the fact you cannot explain what this is if NOT concrete .  .  . has impact.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your text has no impact.
> 
> the fact you cannot explain what this is if NOT concrete .  .  . has impact.


its easy to explain that that was the steel core columns surrounds by gypsum wall planks and the various other things known to be in the core area, such as water pipes, HVAC and the elevator cars

why YOU think it is proof of concrete is beyond reason and logic
you are too fucking insane to understand logic


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Some have lugs on the sides in the lower images, but the plates on the tops of the support steel are butt plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You work to support the FEMA deception.



Those are lugs you idiot!

I can see the flanges of the I beam run THROUGH the supposed plate at the top. That puts the  pieces in the OUTSIDE of the beam, not running across the top as you claim.


----------



## Christophera

No agent.  Lifting lugs are logically on the sides of vertical steel so they do not interfere with the joining of sections.

Why haven't you provided an image of the FEMA core structure on 9-11?






WHY?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> No agent.  Lifting lugs are logically on the sides of vertical steel so they do not interfere with the joining of sections.
> 
> Wht haven't you provided an image of the FEMA core structure on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?



Right. They are on the SIDES. If you look closely at the column you suggest has a plate on top, there are two issues.

One is that I can see both flanges of the columns go THROUGH your supposed plate at the top.

Second, there is "bump" at the top of the column which means the lugs on either side were just a little down from the top of that columns.

You lose again weasel.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No agent.  Lifting lugs are logically on the sides of vertical steel so they do not interfere with the joining of sections.
> 
> Wht haven't you provided an image of the FEMA core structure on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. They are on the SIDES. If you look closely at the column you suggest has a plate on top, there are two issues.
Click to expand...


Without posting a close up image to refer to what you state is seen, your post is Obfuscation, or Intentionally confusory subterfuge.



Gamolon said:


> One is that I can see both flanges of the columns go THROUGH your supposed plate at the top.



Proving what I say above because the image with the post does not show that in anyway.  You are an agent running a cointelpro psyops on the American public working to turn day into night, white into black.



Gamolon said:


> Second, there is "bump" at the top of the column which means the lugs on either side were just a little down from the top of that columns.



More proof of your Obfuscation because the solitary graphic in existence from official sources (no official plans) representing the core of the Twin Towers, *DOES NOT SHOW THAT* and that to be show the scale would have to be much larger.



Gamolon said:


> You lose again weasel.



Since the opposite of what is true is most often what agents post, you have  admitted defeat.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No agent.  Lifting lugs are logically on the sides of vertical steel so they do not interfere with the joining of sections.
> 
> Wht haven't you provided an image of the FEMA core structure on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. They are on the SIDES. If you look closely at the column you suggest has a plate on top, there are two issues.
> 
> One is that I can see both flanges of the columns go THROUGH your supposed plate at the top.
> 
> Second, there is "bump" at the top of the column which means the lugs on either side were just a little down from the top of that columns.
> 
> You lose again weasel.
Click to expand...

he is clearly so delusional and so caught up in his own hoax he cant see the truth


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No agent.  Lifting lugs are logically on the sides of vertical steel so they do not interfere with the joining of sections.
> 
> Wht haven't you provided an image of the FEMA core structure on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. They are on the SIDES. If you look closely at the column you suggest has a plate on top, there are two issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without posting a close up image to refer to what you state is seen, your post is Obfuscation, or Intentionally confusory subterfuge.
Click to expand...


This is where you lose idiot. 

If you cannot see what I am describing, how can you see what you claim are buttplates? It is clear in that photo that the first two columns circled in red have lugs, but then the last one doesn't?

That's a joke.

You have defeated yourself by admitting that you can't actually see what is there WITHOUT the help of a closeup.



What a jackass. So in order to prove yourself correct, let's see just ONE closeup of the buttplates. I have provided a couple photos of the lugs.

So far your evidence for buttplates is ZERO.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. They are on the SIDES. If you look closely at the column you suggest has a plate on top, there are two issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without posting a close up image to refer to what you state is seen, your post is Obfuscation, or Intentionally confusory subterfuge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where you lose idiot.
> 
> If you cannot see what I am describing, how can you see what you claim are buttplates? It is clear in that photo that the first two columns circled in red have lugs, but then the last one doesn't?
> 
> That's a joke.
> 
> You have defeated yourself by admitting that you can't actually see what is there WITHOUT the help of a closeup.
Click to expand...


You have admitted to posting without adeqate imagry for readers to identify what you are talking about so the viewer cannot make sense of what you say.  That is my point.  You distort and attempt to state that I don't know what you are saying.  I know very well what you say agent, and why you say it.

The second image is annotated identifying that the far elevator guide rail support has a butt plate.






You attempt to induce a cognitive distortion, implying a generalization, that all joints between sections of guide rail support must have butt plates.

Butt plates are expensive compared to a single pass weld which was extensively used on elevator guide rail supports.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without posting a close up image to refer to what you state is seen, your post is Obfuscation, or Intentionally confusory subterfuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you lose idiot.
> 
> If you cannot see what I am describing, how can you see what you claim are buttplates? It is clear in that photo that the first two columns circled in red have lugs, but then the last one doesn't?
> 
> That's a joke.
> 
> You have defeated yourself by admitting that you can't actually see what is there WITHOUT the help of a closeup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have admitted to posting without adeqate imagry for readers to identify what you are talking about so the viewer cannot make sense of what you say.  That is my point.  You distort and attempt to state that I don't know what you are saying.  I know very well what you say agent, and why you say it.
> 
> The second image is annotated identifying that the far elevator guide rail support has a butt plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to induce a cognitive distortion, implying a generalization, that all joints between sections of guide rail support must have butt plates.
> 
> Butt plates are expensive compared to a single pass weld which was extensively used on elevator guide rail supports.
Click to expand...


You are saying that without a closeup, what I claim to be there cannot be seen.  If that's the case, then what you claim cannot be seen either in that image. That's why I requested a better image of a buttplate from another column somewhere in the towers that is CLEAR. 

The problem for you is that I have provided other CLEAR photos of lugs on the sides of columns that back what I claim. You can't even provide one clear photo of a buttplate. You use distant, blurry photos to try and mislead people as to what exactly what was there. 

Nobody here will take your word for it because you've fucked up some many photo descriptions in the past.

So prove to everyone here that there WERE buttplates. You have to provide a clear photo of one from the towers. Right now, I've trumped you and have shown other photos that support my lug claim.

You lose again weasel.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you lose idiot.
> 
> If you cannot see what I am describing, how can you see what you claim are buttplates? It is clear in that photo that the first two columns circled in red have lugs, but then the last one doesn't?
> 
> That's a joke.
> 
> You have defeated yourself by admitting that you can't actually see what is there WITHOUT the help of a closeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have admitted to posting without adeqate imagry for readers to identify what you are talking about so the viewer cannot make sense of what you say.  That is my point.  You distort and attempt to state that I don't know what you are saying.  I know very well what you say agent, and why you say it.
> 
> The second image is annotated identifying that the far elevator guide rail support has a butt plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to induce a cognitive distortion, implying a generalization, that all joints between sections of guide rail support must have butt plates.
> 
> Butt plates are expensive compared to a single pass weld which was extensively used on elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are saying that without a closeup, what I claim to be there cannot be seen.  If that's the case.
Click to expand...


That is the case meaning you are an agent seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder employed on 9-11.  You actions serve the interests of the perpetrators and associate you with them.

This means you are conducting misprision of treason.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have admitted to posting without adeqate imagry for readers to identify what you are talking about so the viewer cannot make sense of what you say.  That is my point.  You distort and attempt to state that I don't know what you are saying.  I know very well what you say agent, and why you say it.
> 
> The second image is annotated identifying that the far elevator guide rail support has a butt plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to induce a cognitive distortion, implying a generalization, that all joints between sections of guide rail support must have butt plates.
> 
> Butt plates are expensive compared to a single pass weld which was extensively used on elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying that without a closeup, what I claim to be there cannot be seen.  If that's the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the case meaning you are an agent seeking to conceal the methods of mass murder employed on 9-11.  You actions serve the interests of the perpetrators and associate you with them.
> 
> This means you are conducting misprision of treason.
Click to expand...


Show your proof weasel!

You are no longer trusted around here as your track record speaks for itself. You have admitted so many mistakes in your tenure here that it's become ridiculous. 

I have provided backup photos PROVING that what I say existed. You have not. You lose.

Where are the closeup photos that prove what you say existed as buttplates. You have none. That's why you use distant, blurry photos. To mislead and deceive people.

So where are those photos?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Without posting a close up image to refer to what you state is seen, your post is Obfuscation, or Intentionally confusory subterfuge.



This goes for you also moron.

I have posted other clear photos of lugs that further support my claim. Where are your clear photos of buttplates to support yours?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The second image is annotated identifying that the far elevator guide rail support has a butt plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to induce a cognitive distortion, implying a generalization, that all joints between sections of guide rail support must have butt plates.
> 
> Butt plates are expensive compared to a single pass weld which was extensively used on elevator guide rail supports.



Hey stupid. Look at that second image you refer to. That last circled column was AGAINST the core wall per your description. That last column, after the column you designate as having a buttplate, was a core column. That makes the last one you refer to as being AGAINST the inner wall of the concrete core wall. Take a look at this next quote of yours.



Christophera said:


> Not a "core column" agent.
> 
> The first row of elevator guide rail support.  And the fact the butt plates shown in PANEL 5 are near the center logically shows they were needed for alignment.
> 
> The inner concrete form had slots to hold the elevator guide rail support steel that were agains the concrete core wall, so no alignment was needed for them.



You just screwed yourself!

Again!

That column, according to your own supposed knowledge didn't need a buttplate as it was aligned using the "slots" of the inner concrete.

What a dumbass!!!! You just can't keep your lies straight. You actually debunked yourself!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second image is annotated identifying that the far elevator guide rail support has a butt plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to induce a cognitive distortion, implying a generalization, that all joints between sections of guide rail support must have butt plates.
> 
> Butt plates are expensive compared to a single pass weld which was extensively used on elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid. Look at that second image you refer to. That last circled column was AGAINST the core wall per your description. That last column, after the column you designate as having a buttplate, was a core column.
Click to expand...


*Wrong, that is an interior box column at the narrow end of the core, outside of the core.*



Gamolon said:


> That makes the last one you refer to as being AGAINST the inner wall of the concrete core wall. Take a look at this next quote of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a "core column" agent.
> 
> The first row of elevator guide rail support.  And the fact the butt plates shown in PANEL 5 are near the center logically shows they were needed for alignment.
> 
> The inner concrete form had slots to hold the elevator guide rail support steel that were agains the concrete core wall, so no alignment was needed for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just screwed yourself!
> 
> Again!
> 
> That column, according to your own supposed knowledge didn't need a buttplate as it was aligned using the "slots" of the inner concrete.
> 
> What a dumbass!!!! You just can't keep your lies straight. You actually debunked yourself!
Click to expand...


Can you show that in the plans?  Why not?

I also remember the steel breakdown inner form could not be used for 3 floors of the first skylobby.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second image is annotated identifying that the far elevator guide rail support has a butt plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to induce a cognitive distortion, implying a generalization, that all joints between sections of guide rail support must have butt plates.
> 
> Butt plates are expensive compared to a single pass weld which was extensively used on elevator guide rail supports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid. Look at that second image you refer to. That last circled column was AGAINST the core wall per your description. That last column, after the column you designate as having a buttplate, was a core column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wrong, that is an interior box column at the narrow end of the core, outside of the core.*
Click to expand...


No moron. I am right. That's EXACTLY what I said, but you're too stupid to understand. Here is a photo further explaining.





Your elevator column that you claim has a buttplate is the second column in putting it right inside the wall and thus not needing to be aligned per your own damn quote. The first is the core column I point to that you just said was outside the core.

That makes the "piece" on the the elevator column you are speaking of NOT a buttplate and PROVES that it was lugs.

You have debunked youreself idiot.


----------



## Christophera

Where are the official building plans?  The core changed size at the 43rd.  It is possible that concrete shifted a guide rail support.  They had little lateral bracing.

How about showing this core at least once agent.






Where are the daigonal braces?  Do you realize that is the ONLY official depiction of the steel core?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Where are the official building plans?  The core changed size at the 43rd.  It is possible that concrete shifted a guide rail support.  They had little lateral bracing.
> 
> How about showing this core at least once agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the daigonal braces?  Do you realize that is the ONLY official depiction of the steel core?


you've been shown, moron


----------



## Christophera

Why don't you show them again?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Why don't you show them again?


because it would be a waste of electrons, moron
but then, every post you make is


----------



## Christophera

Every time I post the truth a trillion electrons are very well used.  You only abuse them.

You have no evidence for steel core columns.

There is a great deal of independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Every time I post the truth a trillion electrons are very well used.  You only abuse them.
> 
> You have no evidence for steel core columns.
> 
> <delusions removed>


your delusions are not evidence


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The core changed size at the 43rd.  It is possible that concrete shifted a guide rail support.  They had little lateral bracing.



So basically you're making statements and claims, calling people agents because you think we are lying, and then admit that you aren't sure about the buttplate in that photo now? 

What the hell is the matter with you? This is 100% proof that you are flying by the seat of your pants and are making shit up as you go along.

How can you make claims of a buttplate for this long and all of a sudden admit that you aren't sure? And then you try and hand-wave it away by changing the subject about official plans. That;s your typical move you know that? Get your ass handed to you and then post bullshit to cover it up. This is why you won't provide a scaled drawing of the lobby level. Because you'll look like an asshole yet again when you debunk yourself.

What a moron.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit chris will claim the concrete core was poured 10 stories below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent divot forgets that WTC 1 was only allowed to go 7 floors over the top of the concrete core.
> 
> WTC 1 was allowed to go 12 stories, depending on which of the concrete core walls were cast and cured.
Click to expand...


More proof that you are making shit up as you go. Here is a quote from another forum from Christophera from this forum Steel Reinforced Concrete Core Of The Wtc Towers (Loose Change Forum)



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Yes, the core was a cast concrete tubular structure cast inside the steel framwork after it had been erected 4 floors over the previously poured 40 foot section of concrete. WTC 7 being re constructed now, is built in the same way.



So it used to be 4 floors did it???????



What a COMPLETE moron!


----------



## froggy

Why was fema called there ahead of time, and who called them?


----------



## Christophera

Very good question?

Why was the "office of special operations" put in charge of FEMA 2 weeks after gwb was (s)elected?


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit chris will claim the concrete core was poured 10 stories below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agent divot forgets that WTC 1 was only allowed to go 7 floors over the top of the concrete core.
> 
> WTC 1 was allowed to go 12 stories, depending on which of the concrete core walls were cast and cured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More proof that you are making shit up as you go. Here is a quote from another forum from Christophera from this forum Steel Reinforced Concrete Core Of The Wtc Towers (Loose Change Forum)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the core was a cast concrete tubular structure cast inside the steel framwork after it had been erected 4 floors over the previously poured 40 foot section of concrete. WTC 7 being re constructed now, is built in the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it used to be 4 floors did it???????
> 
> 
> 
> What a COMPLETE moron!
Click to expand...

oh man
the new WTC7 the concrete in the core was showing as it was going up 

more proof chris doesnt know what he was talking about
and funny how there are TONS of photos of this
yet he cant produce ONE photo clearly showing his concrete core hoax


----------



## Christophera

That is nothing compared to your refusal to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files of the WTC.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is nothing compared to your refusal to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files of the WTC.


except there are no violations of law, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Now you are pretending you kno more about NY law thatn the NYCLU.

NYCLU:

_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._

Violations of law that deprive the public of the plans and 6,000 photo files.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Now you are pretending you kno more about NY law thatn the NYCLU.


you are a fucking liar
they only made claims, that they never substantiated
and it has been proven the files were copies and returned
you remain a fucking delusional retard


----------



## Christophera

You pretend the opposite of what they claim is true, pretending you kno w more about NY law than the NYCLU.

Why don't you have the official plans that show this structure, the ONLY official depiction of the core of any kind anywhere?







WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You pretend the opposite of what they claim is true, pretending you kno w more about NY law than the NYCLU.
> 
> Why don't you have the official plans that show this structure, the ONLY official depiction of the core of any kind anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?


no, dipshit, i say the problems they had were resolved
and that's why that story is no longer ON THEIR SITE
moron


----------



## Obamerican

> Since the opposite of what is true is most often what agents post, you have  admitted defeat.*Anyone who disagrees with you is an "agent"?*


Are you serious?


----------



## DiveCon

Obamerican said:


> Since the opposite of what is true is most often what agents post, you have  admitted defeat.*Anyone who disagrees with you is an "agent"?*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
Click to expand...

hard to believe, isnt it


----------



## Obamerican

DiveCon said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the opposite of what is true is most often what agents post, you have  admitted defeat.*Anyone who disagrees with you is an "agent"?*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hard to believe, isnt it
Click to expand...

Yeah, they do think they are relevant in the world. In their own feeble minds anyway.


----------



## Christophera

Obamerican said:


> Since the opposite of what is true is most often what agents post, you have  admitted defeat.*Anyone who disagrees with you is an "agent"?*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
Click to expand...


If you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11, and think that my opposition here has an argument agains the facts, then you are an agent too.


----------



## Christophera

Typical sock puppet role in the false social group.  No evidence.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core as evidenced by the engineer of record who identifies a concrete core inthe days after 9-11.  This is what a partially intact concrte core looks like on 9-11 with all of the stel already down.






The information of  the engineer of record is verified by the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and by the safety report of a structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE..

It is unsurprising that the agents can post no evidence for the steel core columns of the FEMA core, because it did not exist.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the opposite of what is true is most often what agents post, you have  admitted defeat.*Anyone who disagrees with you is an "agent"?*
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11, and think that my opposition here has an argument agains the  then you are an agent too.
Click to expand...

Paranoid individuals such as yourself seem to think that you are important enough for the government to worry about.Believe me, you are not.

While the WTC did have what was called a traditional concrete core it was NOT like most buildings. You truthers seem to forget that there are NO OTHER buildings IN THE WORLD that were built like the twin towers. And, after 9/11, I'm sure there will never be anymore.

Dams fail, bridges fail. Just because the architects of the WTC said they could withstand aircraft impacts doesn't necessarily make it true. "Back to the drawing board", is what applies here. They gave up reliability for unobstructed usable space. That bit them in the ass.


----------



## Christophera

Very good, so you agree there was a concrete core.  Reasonable when there is so much independently verified evidence showing such.






It was actually an engineer with the port authority that stated in a video following the 1993 bombing that the plane could take multiple hits from aircraft.  He used the "window screen" anology.  He was referring to the rebar grid in the concrete shear walls because the exterior steel structure bears no resemblence to window screen.

Not sure you can refer to the concrete core as traditional in the case of the Twins.  They were the very first buildings of that size with the concrete tubular core.

Did you know that WTC 7 is being built this time with a concrete core?


----------



## Christophera

The WTC 7 construction of its concrete core.

STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The WTC 7 construction of its concrete core.
> 
> STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center


yes, amazing how they have actual PHOTOS of it 
where are your construction photos to prove your core existed



they doint exist because your core is a HOAX


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WTC 7 construction of its concrete core.
> 
> STRUCTUREmag: Concrete Construction at 7 World Trade Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, amazing how they have actual PHOTOS of it
> where are your construction photos to prove your core existed
> 
> 
> 
> they doint exist because your core is a HOAX
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you support secret methods of mass murder by not acknowledging violations of law of law that deprive the public of the building plans for the Twin Towers and 6,000 photo files, and that is not insane?
> 
> It is obvious that the Twin Towers had a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> there were no violations of lawe you moron
> and the towers had STEEL CORES
Click to expand...


No .  .  . you work to support the FEMA deception and part of that is refusing to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files of the WTC that guiliani took from NYC offices.

Here is you refusing to recognize violations of law, or why I don't have construction photos of the concrete core.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2650122-post3371.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2651311-post3372.html

You on the other hand have never posted an image of this core on 9-11,






While I have posted images of the concrete core,






and verifying, corroborations.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## DiveCon

you are paranoid delusional


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would not want agents to recognize facts, but have no evidence to support their lie.  they only have a number of agents in a false social group.


----------



## DiveCon

maybe so, if there were any "agents" actually here
what we have are sane people telling you that YOU are fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera

Without evidence for the FEMA core you cannot claim anyone is insane.  I say you are concealing treason and I show a concrete core,






I show the engineer of record identifying a concrete core in the days after 9-11.

You are not insane, you are criminal.


----------



## DiveCon

the evidence has been shown to you on numerous posts, you reject it in favor of your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera

You reject human decency, evidence and lawful government.  Without justice, people suffer their loss, no closure, no equal protection of law.


----------



## DiveCon

no, you are projecting your own faults


----------



## Christophera

You have no evidence, that is your fault.  You refuse to recognize the violations of law that deprive the public of the buildings plans and photo files of construction, that is your fault.

Here you are refusing to recognize the fact that public documents were taken violating laws then trying to use the fact I don't have them as an argument in your favor.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2650122-post3371.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2651311-post3372.html

My evidence recognizes laws, the violation of them and works for justice with facts.








It does so in support and defense of the US Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators would like you have posted that.  The fact is your text is meaningless.

When the engineer of record describes a concrete core, and so does  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.

Then on 9-11 this is seen for the core of WTC 2.






These material facts demonstrate reality.  Your behavior with no facts and text demonstrates concealment of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

the perpetrators are dead, dipshit
they died when they crashed the planes


----------



## Christophera

The planes crashed into something different than the true perpetrators want people to think.  I prove this with independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Agents can only prove they work to destroy the US Constitution with violations of law and treason.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to post in aid of concealment of methods of mass murder.


People have noticed you have never posted an image of the FEMA core.






And that the evidence for a concrete, tubular cast core is very good.






engineer of record


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want you to post in aid of concealment of methods of mass murder.


People have noticed you have never posted an image of the FEMA core.


----------



## DiveCon

what people have noticed is that your paranoid delusions do not equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

They have certainly seen that the evidence for the concrete core is huge.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


They have noticed you refuse to recognize violations of law.


----------



## Christophera

They have certainly seen that the evidence for the concrete core is huge.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


They have noticed you refuse to recognize violations of law.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perps would want people to believe.  The fact is, text does not equal evidence and this is independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._

Now you post an image of the FEMA core.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions do not equal evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> They have certainly seen that the evidence for the concrete core is huge.


----------



## Christophera

Yes, this big and this real.,






And the engineer of record described a concrete core in the days after 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

The core is always empty on 9-11,






Those very fine vertical elements are too small to be structural steel.  They are rebar.

This is structural steel, a little taller seconds before, standing just outside the concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

The FEMA deception is a number of pieces of evidence creating a circumstance that you try to exploit.  You have no evidence and you fail to recognize the violations of law depriving the public of the buildings plans and 6,000 photo files.  That can only serve the perpetrators of mass murder.

No matter, there is a great deal of independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

no FEMA deception
you are just a delusional paranoid


----------



## Christophera

Coming from a criminal traitor, that is empty.  However, it does show how you will do anything to benefit the perpetrators of mass murder in helping to keep their methods secret.

While that is true, I show the engineer of record and Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 are consistent,







*with* evidence.  A portion of the eeast wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

again, nothing you post is actual evidence
your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Coming from a criminal traitor, that is empty.  However, it does show how you will do anything to benefit the perpetrators of mass murder in helping to keep their methods secret.


----------



## Christophera

Correct, it does show how divot is depending on the false social group to for support for the secrete methods of mass murder.

The FEMA deception cannot survive in the face of evidence.

The concrete core of WTC 2, no steel core columns protruding.


----------



## DiveCon

Paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

No one is deluded here.  You are a lying traitor working to misrepresent facts.

For example, the perpetrators want you to call this a floor.






but you never explain where it fell from to become vertical when firstt seen.

It is the east concrete core wall of WTC 1,


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text means the opposite of what the perpetrators want it to.  Your text exposes you as an agent of treason.

I've described exactly the structure that existed, the Twins had a concrete core just as the engineer of record described it to Newsweek.   Just as Oxford described it.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

the agents refusal to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the building plans and the agents failure to produce an image of this core on 9-11 make the agents .  .  . agents of treason.






And there is nearly a whole generation (so far) deprived of hope that only truth can bring.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence, not now, not EVER


----------



## Christophera

My meter shall bend the needle agent.






And your kind may not escape the peoples wrath for helping the murderers of their loved ones.


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, you are bending the meter
you are FULL of bullshit


----------



## Christophera

Your words have no truth.  Here is truth of the Twin Towers structure.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

Here is a portion of the east concrete core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text does equal misprision of felony and treason.

_

MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

There is substantial evidence showing a concrete core.  FEMA deceived NIST and the world about the core structure of the Twin Towers.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your delusions do not equal EVIDENCE


----------



## Christophera

This image means that the truth is cognizable by a court of law.






You attempt to assert this core existed, but the facts shown above preclude a core of steel columns.  Butt plates cannot be used to connect sections of what will be called "core columns".  They have very little lateral strength.  They do affort shifting the added section for perfect alignment which elevator guide rail support steel must have.






therefore your efforts are to conceal the true methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

see, steel core columns

LOL
your delusional rantings are not evidence


----------



## Christophera

See elevator guide rail supports breaking away from the inside of the concrete core wall.  






Your treasonous posts simply expose your lack of evidence.  The core is empty.  The vertical steel that was fastened to the inside of the concrete core wall has a bulbous piece at the bottom (lower image) which is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

steel, not concrete, your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

Hmm, infiltrators agents suggesting steel, posting nothing.

Hmmmm, concrete wall of WTC 1 east core toppling into empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

your photos show STEEL< dipshit

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Steel is seen in the background, and that is the spire on the other side of the core, outside the concrete core wall as shown here.  Looking south at the end view of the concrete core wall on the left, steel, the "spire" on the right.







the concrete wall makes the sloping shape behind the steel frames that supported the floors.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete shown in EITHER photo, your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text denial are incompetent because you cannot show the FEMA core on 9-11.






WHY?  Why can't you show that core agent?  WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Unaccountabilty does not equal credibility meaning your text is evidence against you.

When you fail to produce an image from 9-11 showing this core,






and it is obvious you want to convince people that FEMA did not lie, you provide circumstantial evidence they did lie.

On the other hand when I post this image of a portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall toppling into an empty core, it is more obvious you support the FEMA lie and I share the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

you have posted proof of the existence of STEEL CORE COLUMNS, only you delusionally call it something else

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

That is what the perpetrators of mass murder would want people to think.

the FEMA deception is proven and your efforts to show steel core columns are pitiful.

This image atttempts to show steel core columns with NO DIAGONAL BRACES.  No gusset plates.






Which would stand at 1,350 foot  about as well as *wet noodles*


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Are you saying the engineer of record is delusional too.  Maybe you can get some of your fellow agents to back you on that. 






_Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Are you saying the engineer of record is delusional too.  Maybe you can get some of your fellow agents to back you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._


the "engineer of record" never said that stuff you claim he did, and not even the stupid reporter attributed those words to him

your delusional rantings do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the engineer of record is delusional too.  Maybe you can get some of your fellow agents to back you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._
> 
> 
> 
> the "engineer of record" never said that stuff you claim he did, and not even the stupid reporter attributed those words to him
> 
> your delusional rantings do NOT equal evidence
Click to expand...


The information from the  "engineer of record" was exactly what the article states and there is NO correction of the story.  Lgically, if 3,000 are killed in what is supposed to be a collapse, if there is an error, there is a lengthy correction.

The information from the  "engineer of record" is completely consistent with the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992.

The information from the  "engineer of record" is completely consistent with August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who is a certified structural engineer in 12 states.

The information from the  "engineer of record" is completely consistent with images from 9-11 that show concrete walls surrounding the core.


----------



## DiveCon

you are a paranoid liar
Robertson never said what you claim, not even the reporter claimed it
you pathetic asswipe


----------



## Christophera

Robertsons information to the reporter which was included in the story by the reporter is confirmed.

It is confirmed no evidence, which has verification from independent sources, exists for this core.






That you support secret methods of mass murder is confirmed.

Your role supporting treason is confirmed.

This boys grief is confirmed and can only be healed by truth.


----------



## DiveCon

you support treason, asshole
you want to lie and blame anyone other than who actually did it


----------



## Charles_Main

sunni man said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunni man said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for posting christophera
> 
> some day the american people will wake up to the truth about 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.  That the jews did it.  Right asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any time there is a conflict, war, or general choas, anywhere in the world.
> 
> Rest assured, there is a zionist in the background who is the cause.
Click to expand...


roflmao


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> you support treason, asshole
> you want to lie and blame anyone other than who actually did it



If you cannot subtantiate the structure you say stood, you certainly cannot say how it went down.

No evidence from 9-11 showing this cre has ever been posted.


----------



## DiveCon

it has been substantiated so many times for you that its not even worth it to try
you reject logic and reason


----------



## kyzr

Oh fer god sakes.  The deadbeat has a book out so he tries to promote it on the forum.  Otherwise this morinic thread would have died years ago.


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> Oh fer god sakes.  The deadbeat has a book out so he tries to promote it on the forum.  Otherwise this morinic thread would have died years ago.


that wont stop him from posting again


----------



## Christophera

The reverse of what agents say is most often true.

Easily demonstrated by the fact that they have never posted an image of the FEMA core structure.







The agents support the secret methods of mass murder employed that took 2, 1,350 foot buildings to the ground, killing 3,000 people in 20 seconds.  Which is why they keep unreasonably posting with NO EVIDENCE.

This can only be concrete.






Which is exactly what the engineer of record described to Newsweek in the days after 9-11.

There has never been a correction.  No independently verified evidence exists fo the core structure that the agents promote.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## froggy

why was fema called in two days before the attack on the towers, and who called them?


----------



## DiveCon

froggy said:


> why was fema called in two days before the attack on the towers, and who called them?


got some facts to back that up?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> why was fema called in two days before the attack on the towers, and who called them?
> 
> 
> 
> got some facts to back that up?
Click to expand...


Its common knowledge traitor.  Typical agent crap asking for information they know has been removed by the infiltrations of government.

Similar to asking me for pictures of the concrete core in construction while refusing to recognize that guiliani took the WTC documents which contained 6,000 photo files.

Human beings need the truth to heal, live and evolve.  This woman has lost a loved one.  YOU stand in the way of truth and her healing, our living and chance to evolve.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> why was fema called in two days before the attack on the towers, and who called them?
> 
> 
> 
> got some facts to back that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its common knowledge traitor.  Typical agent crap asking for information they know has been removed by the infiltrations of government.
Click to expand...

if its common knowledge, moron, then it should be easy to BACK IT UP WITH RELIABLE SOURCES

unlike you who post links to stories that never back up what you claim


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> got some facts to back that up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its common knowledge traitor.  Typical agent crap asking for information they know has been removed by the infiltrations of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if its common knowledge, moron, then it should be easy to BACK IT UP WITH RELIABLE SOURCES
> 
> unlike you who post links to stories that never back up what you claim
Click to expand...


The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to pretend you could reasonably ask for such sources AFTER you have failed to show any independently verified for this core structure.






You cannot reasonbly do that.  To allow you to do that is to allow misprision of felony and treason.  It is to assist in the evasion of lawful justice in the crime of murder 3,000 times.

Since the public and law enforcement are so confused by infiltrators serving the perpetrators interests as you do, they cannot, so I must tell you to stfu, lock the door on yourself in whatever box you are in, and present the key to us American citizens that stand for truth and justice under the Constitution and ask for mercy.  If you are lucky you will get due process, unlike 3,000 dead innocent human beings.

Show me this traitor, .  .  . on 9-11.

None of you agents ever have.  Nor have you official plans.  You only have fakes


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence



Obviously your text equals nothing when compared to hard evidence from 9-11.






How did you never even attempt to explain how the supposed drywall survived the 100's of thousands of tons of structural steel that came down in 20 seconds over that?

How did you never even attempt that then post the treasonous BS you do.  Failing to recogniz the violations of law by officials that disable due process and obstruct justice in a case of mass murder is sick.

Hear me?  *SICK.*


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence, hard or otherwise


----------



## Christophera

Your failures to address evidence of 9-11 is an indictment of you and your false social group.

You attempt to label this massive wall a floor but fail to explain where it fell from to become vertical.






 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core and so does Robertson to Newsweek days after 9-11.

Your deficiency exposes you.


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

Statements and acts benefitting the concealment of treason serve it.

Others recognize the same evidence.  Watch at 6:35 to 6:50

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtJWBcWAeAw]YouTube - 9/11 Commissioner Bob Kerrey finally confesses 9-11 Commission could not do it's job - Part 3 of 3[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

again, your paranoid delusions are not evidence


----------



## Christophera

It is confirmed you would not recognize evidence of thick concrete walls 400 feet off the ground surrounding the core of WTC 1, if presented to you.






You call it a floor then fail to explain where it fell from to get into the vertical wall position where first seen.

It is confirmed you cannot produce evidence from 9-11 showing this core.






It is confirmed that you think you know more about New Yorck city law than the NYCLU and how they pointed outviolations of law deprived the public of building plans and 6,000 photo files.

It is confirmed that you cannot explain how gypsum can survive the crash of 100's of thousand of tons of structural steel over it and leave no steel core columns protruding.


----------



## DiveCon

it is confirmed that your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder wished the product of this exchange equalled that, because they wish to keep their secret methods of mass murder secret, and that is what you attempt to 

Arthur Goldwag: Cass Sunstein's Thought Police

Cass Sunstein , Cass Sunstein Cognitive Infiltration , Politics News

*A high-ranking official in the Obama administration has come under fire in the past few weeks for suggesting that it would be a good idea to deploy federal agents to "cognitively infiltrate" political groups that believe in conspiracy theories. "Cognitive infiltration" may just be a fancy way to describe what chat room trolls do every day, but it's downright Orwellian in its implications, summoning visions of disinformation campaigns, agents provocateurs, and J. Edgar Hoover's COINTELPRO. The official is Cass Sunstein, the long-time University of Chicago law professor (he has since moved on to Harvard), who is currently serving as director of the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs.

Sunstein's proposal was not issued under the auspices of the government, but in an academic paper. Co-authored with Harvard Law School Professor Adrian Vermeule and published in The Journal of Political Philosophy in 2008 (it can be downloaded as a PDF file here), "Conspiracy Theory" surveys the existing scholarship on the origins and characteristics of conspiracy theories and contemplates whether or not governments should try to neutralize them. In general, it takes a social sciences approach, arguing that conspiracy theories are neither legitimate political ideas nor symptoms of a psychological disorder, but are rather the inevitable distortions of closed-off, self-reinforcing belief systems. Using government agents to inject "cognitive diversity" into those communities, it suggests, just might provide the body politic with an antidote to the thought contagions they inspire.*[/i]

Your act is obvious, you are a spectacle of deceit that only you can pretend to believe, and your false social group.


----------



## DiveCon

the perpetrators of mass murder are known, dipshit
it was done by 19 al Qaeda agents that died on 9/11
your paranoid delusions are not evidence, or fact


----------



## Christophera

You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful that they could kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds.  

You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful they can use alchemy to get jet fuel temperatures of 2,850 F needed to melt steel.

You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful that their magic jet fuel could produce such pressures that concrete and steel in masses numbering hundreds of thousands of tons could be reduced to 10 micron sizes, superheated to float over New York City and the hudsen river.

You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful that America should simply surrender now.

All of American technology cannot approach the magic of al queda as far as divcon knows.


----------



## DiveCon

the truth is what they know
unlike you


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful that they could kill 3,000 people in 20 seconds.
> 
> You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful they can use alchemy to get jet fuel temperatures of 2,850 F needed to melt steel.
> 
> You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful that their magic jet fuel could produce such pressures that concrete and steel in masses numbering hundreds of thousands of tons could be reduced to 10 micron sizes, superheated to float over New York City and the hudsen river.
> 
> You would want Americans to believe that al queda agents are so powerful that America should simply surrender now.
> 
> All of American technology cannot approach the magic of al queda as far as divcon knows.



same insane bullshit over and over....


----------



## Christophera

So you do not believe al queda killed 3,000?


----------



## Christophera

I don't think they did.  I think the building did.  Clearly NIST cannot analys collapse without the plans.  Accordingly they are only responsibel for killing the people on the planes and those killed directly from the plane impacts or fires resulting.

This core, did not collapse.







and it was concrete exactly as the engineer of record described to Newsweek in the days after 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

kyzr said:


> Oh fer god sakes.  The deadbeat has a book out so he tries to promote it on the forum.  Otherwise this morinic thread would have died years ago.



Your false social group gives itself away when it uniformly refuses to recognize the violations of law that obstruct justice by depriving the 3,000 innocent people murdered with a due process investigation.

The plans and 6,000 photo files were taken from NYC offices.  Does the psyops false social group notice that?  Noooooooooooooooooo.

They try to pretend that I have some debt to society when I've been deprived of the right to evidence and witness by the same municipality that tries to extract money from me.

FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA.





CREATES ESTOPPLE-The entity failing to appear prevented me from making the moneyey sought in court.  This motion was never heard.





The commisioner lied in a declaration and said it was.  I tried to file a MOTION TO STRIKE the erroneous declaration, but the family law clerk REFUSED to stamp the motion *FILED*






The agents of the false social group try to pretend the fact I was in family law court is more meaningful than due process deprived in mass murder.  But they NEVER accurately refer to the family law court case because they operat  in a psyops.  Working to psychologically influence the thinking of American as the agents work in support of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions is NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

Evidence consisting of documents and photos is far more convincing than your ridiculous text reptitions agents.






Since text is all you have, use it to explain how gypsum withstands the crashing impacts of hundreds of thousands of tons of steel.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Very unconvincig agent.  It appears this is concrete,






exactly as the  engineer of record identified in the days after 9-11.

Not surprising because the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

identifes a concrete core also.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text does consistently equal treason.

There is a generation that will suffer hardships because of your treason.  And that is all it will be IF we are lucky.






If Americans have courage, use the principles of the Constitution, of true Americanism, share and unify, that generation stands a chance of seeing some of the promise my generation knew.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

If you are a traitor you will be unable to show an image of this core on 9-11.






If the core was exactly as the engineer of record described I will be able to show what can only be reasonably interpreted as concrete.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Goof-o-phera trots out the same old tired bullshit again.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> And Goof-o-phera trots out the same old tired bullshit again.


of course
the paranoid delusional can not understand the truth


----------



## Christophera

What is tiered is your treason and, .  .  . the opposite of the truth you repeatedly post in your psyops.

The engineer of record identified a concrete core.

A structural engineer certified in 12 states identified a concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions are not equal to evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Goof-o-phera posts the tired Domel bullshit again.

By the way, I don't have a psyops.

I have a Cyclops.


----------



## Christophera

If agent rat had any evidence, it would be tired by now too.  rat does not have evidence.  No agent has evidence that is verified.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. verifies Robertson who is verified by hard evidence from 9-11 showing the concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And Goof-0-phera trots out the old, tired Domel, Robertson, Oxford nonsense again.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> And Goof-0-phera trots out the old, tired Domel, Robertson, Oxford nonsense again.


he still thinks his paranoid delusions are equal to actual evidence


----------



## Christophera

We know you have access to actual lies and have never shown the supposed steel core columns in the core area.  Since you only work to support deception and secret methods of mass murder, logically you will refuse to recognize real evidence or verifying statements for it.  Acordingly it can easily be deduced that you support treason.

There is solid evidence here showing the FEMA deception.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the cores were concrete, and re-enforced with C-4 coated rebar. Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the cores were detonated to bring the towers down at near free-fall speed. Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the blueprints were stolen.

As she has that much inside knowledge, this would make Goof-0-phera a perpetrator of mass murder, as she has first hand knowledge of many of the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the cores were concrete, and re-enforced with C-4 coated rebar. Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the cores were detonated to bring the towers down at near free-fall speed. Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the blueprints were stolen.
> 
> As she has that much inside knowledge, this would make Goof-0-phera a perpetrator of mass murder, as she has first hand knowledge of many of the secret methods of mass murder.


not just C-4 coated, but made of DoD grade steel
a grade that doesnt actually exist
LOL
and hes gone from it being 3" DoD grade steel rebar to 6" and back again
he cant seem to make up his mind


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the cores were concrete, and re-enforced with C-4 coated rebar. Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the cores were detonated to bring the towers down at near free-fall speed. Goof-0-phera states as a fact that the blueprints were stolen.
> 
> As she has that much inside knowledge, this would make Goof-0-phera a perpetrator of mass murder, as she has first hand knowledge of many of the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> not just C-4 coated, but made of DoD grade steel
> a grade that doesnt actually exist
> LOL
> and hes gone from it being 3" DoD grade steel rebar to 6" and back again
> he cant seem to make up his mind
Click to expand...


That's Goof-0-phera's little way of trying to hide the fact that she has intimate inside knowledge of the secret methods of mass murder. Goof-0-phera changes things once in a while so her fellow agents think she is trying to mislead us.

Goof-0-phera files these stupid little lawsuits to please her agency masters by throwing red herrings in an effort to hide their diabolical plans. In return, her agency masters delay and obstruct the officials trying to collect the back support monies and filing fees that Goof-0-phera owes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Goof-0-phera, why don't you amuse us and post that bullshit about the blinking Indian medicine man again?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

On second thought, Goof-0-phera, forget the medicine man.

The "butt plate" and "elevator guide rail support steel" stuff is more amusing. Post some more of that bullshit for us, OK??


----------



## Christophera

Are your trying to say that a 1,350 foot core column can be assembled with even one butt plate?






Where are the diagonal braces?  Where are the gusset plates.  They have to be there for a core columns structure.

How did the elevator doors and hallway openings avoid the many diagonals?

Show some diagonal braces at ground zero?

Why haven't any of you agenst posted and image of this core,






on 9-11?  WHY?  What is the matter with you?  Three thousand innocent people died in 20 seconds and you think its okay that that NIST had no plans and the only mention anywhere of their sources for structural information amount to what is in their disclaimer?






You cannot see that guiliani obstructed justice by taking the WTC documents which contained 6,000 photo files?


----------



## DiveCon

the only delusional person claiming there were butt plates is YOU

sane people know they were not butt plates
your paranoid delusions are not equal to evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text is empty.  The only thing that will suffice is an image of this core on 9-11.






Your prior misrepresentations using zoomed photos is exposed by the PANEL 3 of the treason disclosue images showing that the the pieces of vertical steel falling away from the north concrete core wall of WTC 1 have concrete conneted to them.






WHY haven't you posted images showing the needed diagonal braces inside the core from 9-11?  *WHY!*


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will NEVER trump actual evidence


----------



## Christophera

The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that, but then you have no actual evidence.  If you did you could show this structure on 9-11 and you hve not, no one ever has.






You cannot even answer questions let alone back them up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that, but then you have no actual evidence.  If you did you could show this structure on 9-11 and you hve not, no one ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even answer questions let alone back them up.



I don't think anyone can show 47 steel beams and an anti-gravity floor sticking out of the roof of the trade centers.


----------



## Christophera

Misinterpreting the issues won't help agent.  You support secret methods of mass murder with your juvenile efforts to create cognitive confusion.

If this was the only official graphic depiction of the towers core (it is),






that would be okay with you.  A proper due process analysis using plans is not in the perpetrators interests, so you will not support such.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Misinterpreting the issues won't help agent.  You support secrete methods of mass murder with your juvenile efforts to create cognitive confusion.
> 
> If this was the only graphic depiction of the towers core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be okay with you.  A proper due process analysis using plans is not in the perpetrators interests, so you will not support such.



I'm a perpetrator? Don't make me laugh.

You claim knowledge from the documentary ONLY YOU saw that the twins had concrete cores and DoD rebar laced with C-4 and you didn't alert anyone of authority BEFORE they blew up the towers. That sure sounds like someone that was in on the plan all along.

In other words, a perpetrator.

Turn yourself in, Agent.


----------



## Christophera

Misinterpreting again agent.  Such is your deceptive way.

You are not a perpetrator.  You act in their interest as an agent working to protect their secret methods of mass murder.

The FEMA deception is their main deception and you work for the deception.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Misinterpreting again agent.  Such is your deceptive way.
> 
> You are not a perpetrator.  You act in their interest as an agent working to protect their secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The FEMA deception is their main deception and you work for the deception.



Sorry Goof-0, but if I was acting in their interests, I would be cheering you on and agreeing with your every word.

If there were "perpetrators", and your cock-a-mamie theories were correct, they would ice you in a heartbeat. Do you really think people that could kill thousands of Americans without a second thought would let you live if you had 1% of the truth of what they did? Don't make me laugh. Wiping you out would be like swatting a fly to them. What's one more life after 3000+, right?

And you've made yourself a pretty easy target after posting your name, address, PO box, & phone number time after time. What more do they need??

If there are "Perpetrators", it's obvious by your continued existence that they think you are a harmless, delusional little man who does not threaten them in the least.


----------



## Christophera

Again, misrepresentation.

I logically assert that FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST and show that NIST's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is bizarre, to say the least.  Then, when NO DECESCRIPTION of plans is found in the NIST product, it is clear they had no plans.

Meaning you, guiliani
 FEMA, NIST and agents here are all working on the same thing.  Maintaining secrecy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Again, misrepresentation.
> 
> I logically assert that FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST and show that NIST's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is bizarre, to say the least.  Then, when NO DECESCRIPTION of plans is found in the NIST product, it is clear they had no plans.
> 
> Meaning you, guiliani
> FEMA, NIST and agents here are all working on the same thing.  Maintaining secrecy.



Oh please. If Mayor Guiliani, FEMA, NIST, agents and I were in on some neferious scheme, and you had one iota of what we did, one of the perpetrators would erase you in a New York second.

Your continued existence proves there was no conspiracy or deception. If there was a conspiracy, and you had even a 0.00001% chance of exposing it, the perpetrators could wipe you out in a hundred ways that would appear as an accident or natural causes.

As was said in a Monty Python episode, "Things burn, Colonel".


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, misrepresentation.
> 
> I logically assert that FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST and show that NIST's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is bizarre, to say the least.  Then, when NO DECESCRIPTION of plans is found in the NIST product, it is clear they had no plans.
> 
> Meaning you, guiliani
> FEMA, NIST and agents here are all working on the same thing.  Maintaining secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. If Mayor Guiliani, FEMA, NIST, agents and I were in on some neferious scheme,
Click to expand...


False logic agent.  This is a big psyops that is using the murder of 3,000 innocent people to strike fear into Americans.

The psyops is not about giving credibility to the assertions of Americans acting to protect their Constitution by pointing out a MAJOR deception with assasination of them.  You are here to try and undermine the truth and protect the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder, to protect them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, misrepresentation.
> 
> I logically assert that FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to NIST and show that NIST's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is bizarre, to say the least.  Then, when NO DECESCRIPTION of plans is found in the NIST product, it is clear they had no plans.
> 
> Meaning you, guiliani
> FEMA, NIST and agents here are all working on the same thing.  Maintaining secrecy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. If Mayor Guiliani, FEMA, NIST, agents and I were in on some neferious scheme,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False logic agent.  This is a big psyops that is using the murder of 3,000 innocent people to strike fear into Americans.
> 
> The psyops is not about giving credibility to the assertions of Americans acting to protect their Constitution by pointing out a MAJOR deception with assasination of them.  You are here to try and undermine the truth and protect the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder, to protect them.
Click to expand...


Give it up, Goof-0-phera. How exactly am I striking "fear into Americans" by pointing out how ridiculous your concrete core theory is? Whether or not your imbecilic theory is true or not does not change the fact that those 3000 people are dead because 19 turban heads pile drove 2 aircraft into the buildings. They would be just as dead, and there death certificates would still read "homicide".

The victims were not "assassinated". They were *murdered*. By 19 ragheads acting in the names of Osama Bin Laden, Mohammed(PB&J) and Islam. To say otherwise is giving aid and comfort to our enemies, which according to our Constitution constitutes treason.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. If Mayor Guiliani, FEMA, NIST, agents and I were in on some neferious scheme,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False logic agent.  This is a big psyops that is using the murder of 3,000 innocent people to strike fear into Americans.
> 
> The psyops is not about giving credibility to the assertions of Americans acting to protect their Constitution by pointing out a MAJOR deception with assasination of them.  You are here to try and undermine the truth and protect the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder, to protect them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it up, Goof-0-phera. How exactly am I striking "fear into Americans" by pointing out how ridiculous your concrete core theory is?
Click to expand...


Again, misrepresenting my posts.  The murder of 3,000 innocent people is what struck fear into the hearts of Americans.  You simply work to keep the methods of mass murder secret.

There is no other core that can be evidenced with independently verified evidence.  The concrete core is common knowledge outside of the truth movement.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> False logic agent.  This is a big psyops that is using the murder of 3,000 innocent people to strike fear into Americans.
> 
> The psyops is not about giving credibility to the assertions of Americans acting to protect their Constitution by pointing out a MAJOR deception with assasination of them.  You are here to try and undermine the truth and protect the perpetrators secret methods of mass murder, to protect them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up, Goof-0-phera. How exactly am I striking "fear into Americans" by pointing out how ridiculous your concrete core theory is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, misrepresenting my posts.  The murder of 3,000 innocent people is what struck fear into the hearts of Americans.  You simply work to keep the methods of mass murder secret.
> 
> There is no other core that can be evidenced with independently verified evidence.  The concrete core is common knowledge outside of the truth movement.
Click to expand...


There were no secret methods, Goof-0-phera. 19 dark ages ragheads piled a Boeing 757 aircraft and a Boeing 767 aircraft at high speed into each of the towers. The damage to the structure and the fires caused them to collapse.

The official cause of death is homicide.

It doesn't matter whether the cores were steel, concrete, formica, teak, glass, or particle board, those Mussie fanatics caused the 3000+ deaths.

Get it through your head just once in your life. The cause of death on 9/11 never was and never will be a secret. The world watched live as the second plane hit the tower. How can you have a "secret" when MILLIONS of people watched it live???????


----------



## DiveCon

there is ZERO evidence of a concrete core because it didn't exist


----------



## Christophera

Seeing this on 9-11,






instead of this,






proves that you are a liar working for treason and the destruction of the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Not according to  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992






Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions still wont make that say what YOU think it does


----------



## Trajan

Sunni Man said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Christophera
> 
> Some day the American people will wake up to the truth about 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.  that the Jews did it.  Right asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time there is a conflict, war, or general choas, anywhere in the world.
> 
> Rest assured, there is a Zionist in the background who is the cause.
Click to expand...


ah thank god you didn't say jew, but Zionist, glad that's cleared up.


----------



## Christophera

The engineer of record gave information to Newsweek that there was a reinforced concrete core.

It is more likely that the truth is close to the opposite of what you say and that logically the perpetrators of mass murder like it that way.

The double hallways as dark slots inthe concrete core, south core face of WTC 2.  See at 9 seconds.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will NEVER equal actual evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Not according to  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6



I wonder if Oxford holds a copyright on this? 

I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Christophera

This one is evidence, and as an agent you won't be interested.  Concealing treason is your occupation rattie.






I'm surprised such a low level of intelligence was allowed in the psyops.  Oxford publishes and it is all fair usage.

But write them too, okay?


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete there, but there are steel core columns
your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

Agent, you have no evidence, only text.  Such is impotent in the face of,

*Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.*

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Agent, you have no evidence, only text.  Such is impotent in the face of,

*Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.*

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And double posting retarded delusions does not equal evidence and only proves stupidity.


----------



## Christophera

When no agent can post an image of this core on 9-11,
'





your text is shown to be empty.  You cannot even produce official plans, not even a link to where they might be found.

The fact that violations of law of law had the ex mayor taking teh WTC documents from city offices is something the perpetrators would not want anyone to notice, therefore you refuse to which implicates you in concealing the means of murder.


----------



## Christophera

When no agent can post an image of this core on 9-11,
'





your words are completely empty.

On the other hand your refusal to recognize violations of law that deprive the public of the official building plans, you are exposed as working to protect the perps by concealing their means of murder.


----------



## DiveCon

posting delusional bullshit two times in a row doesn't make it any less delusional bullshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> posting delusional bullshit two times in a row doesn't make it any less delusional bullshit



The retarded knob-gobbler doesn't know how to use a computer, but only HE has knowledge of all of the secrets.


----------



## Christophera

In the engineering world the concrete core is common knowledge.






Engineers immediately recognize the concrete.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> In the engineering world the concrete core is common knowledge.
> 
> Engineers immediately recognize the concrete.



Especially after a three day drinking binge in Las Vegas with a beautiful female companion named Butch.


----------



## Christophera

You appear to be a perverted traitor with homosexual tendencies.

The only image I will accept from you is this core on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You appear to be a perverted traitor with homosexual tendencies.
> 
> The only image I will accept from you is this core on 9-11.



Sorry, but I don't spend my time talking to engineers that drink and spend their time with "Butch".


----------



## MikeR

Hey, Christophera.... I've just this minute stuck my nose into this thread.... I'm completely mystified by all this argument about concrete core construction.  Hey, do a newbie a big favor would you.... I just wanted to check my golf swing before I start hitting balls where I'm not welcome.....save me hours of wading through all 513 pages of your discussion, would you, please and tell me if I get a hole in one on my first swing:

Every structural design engineer, every skyscraping architect, every building steelworker knows a steel core when we see one.... and every picture I've ever seen shows the WTC Tower Core is all-steel.... those massive steel columns are all that holds up the building, they're not there just to guide elevators... and nowhere in the core are there any spaces about to be filled with concrete. A concrete core is ALWAYS built way before the steel floors start getting shipped onto the site: you'd be able to see an all-concrete core from miles away.

I'm trying to work out if somebody's been misdirecting the jury here.... the only person that might try saying this WTC core is concrete is a CIA undercover agent or an engineer whose handheld pda device looks more like a bottle....

Trust me, I'm an architect.  The only way we team architects stop engineers talking their usual BS is to confiscate their calculator batteries.

Now, what bullshit didya say Les Robertson was spouting about cores.....?


----------



## DiveCon

MikeR said:


> Hey, Christophera.... I've just this minute stuck my nose into this thread.... I'm completely mystified by all this argument about concrete core construction.  Hey, do a newbie a big favor would you.... I just wanted to check my golf swing before I start hitting balls where I'm not welcome.....save me hours of wading through all 513 pages of your discussion, would you, please and tell me if I get a hole in one on my first swing:
> 
> Every structural design engineer, every skyscraping architect, every building steelworker knows a steel core when we see one.... and every picture I've ever seen shows the WTC Tower Core is all-steel.... those massive steel columns are all that holds up the building, they're not there just to guide elevators... and nowhere in the core are there any spaces about to be filled with concrete. A concrete core is ALWAYS built way before the steel floors start getting shipped onto the site: you'd be able to see an all-concrete core from miles away.
> 
> I'm trying to work out if somebody's been misdirecting the jury here.... the only person that might try saying this WTC core is concrete is a CIA undercover agent or an engineer whose handheld pda device looks more like a bottle....
> 
> Trust me, I'm an architect.  The only way we team architects stop engineers talking their usual BS is to confiscate their calculator batteries.
> 
> Now, what bullshit didya say Les Robertson was spouting about cores.....?


welcome to the upside down world of christophera


----------



## Christophera

MikeR said:


> Every structural design engineer, every skyscraping architect, every building steelworker knows a steel core when we see one.... and every picture I've ever seen shows the WTC Tower Core is all-steel....



The truth movement has deen infiltrated by misleaders and they only misrepresent construction photos as showing core columns when the photos actually show elevator guide rail support steel.  You can tell it is guide rail support steel because butt plates are used to join the sections.






Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. a structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core at chapter 2.1.

This is why disclosure pursuant to title 42, § 2382 was completed.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11title_18.disclosure.html

No steel core columns here.  This is a pic the misleaders refuse to display.






They completely fail to show the core they believe existed with photos from 9-11.  Did you know this is the only graphic depiction of the towers core from official sources in existence?






Where are the diagonal braces?  Did you know NIST did not have plans?  guiliani took them in violation of law.

On message board free of agents of treason and mislead truth seekers, the concrete core is common knowledge.






That poster was not aware of the lie the misleaders of the truth movement propagate.  They became afraid when they realized what FEMA presents and denied that the fact of NIST not having the plans and being mislead by FEMA deprived 3,000 murder victims of due process and the rest of the nation of equal protection of law.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence
 They are not delusions and I didn't make them.


----------



## DiveCon

they are your paranoid delusions because you seem to think they say something other than what they say


----------



## Christophera

They describe this.






and this






Just like this encyclopedia does.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are not equal to evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text is null in the face of evidence.
This is an obvious concrete wall toppling into the empty core.






Leslie Robertson's description to Newsweek in the days after 9-11 is absolutely accurate, and the assertion of that is well supported.

All agent divot has is the social structure of the psyops and other agents of it.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT equal to evidence


----------



## Christophera

Your text is so null that you've (nor have any) never tried to explain HOW the gypsum you assert this shows,






survived the crash of hundreds of thousands of tons of heavy steel debris.


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions are NOT equal to evidence


----------



## Fizz

still going on with his delusions and nonsense......

what a fucking retard!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

He's the Energizer Bunny of retardedness.

He keeps going, and going, and going, and going...


----------



## Christophera

The agents have been proven wrong with one simple photo showing that any columns could not have been full length.







The light coming through would show columns and there are none.  They would have to be interuppted if they existed.

How does the light go through when the hall is not aligned with the sunrise?

It reflects off the inside of the concrete core which is aligned long axis east/west.

Why does the light come through on the right down low and on the left near the top?

The offset of the hallways reversed at skylobbies.  The upper has direct sunlight diaganal throught the east hall opening and the north openings.  The lower is reflected when the hall offste is south  of center.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Christophera

This is the most NIST says about thie source of plans.






There were violations of law of law conducted by officials that made sure NIST did not have plans. guliani took them and put them in his private ware house.


----------



## Christophera

This is the most NIST says about thie source of plans.






There were violations of law of law conducted by officials that made sure NIST did not have plans. guliani took them and put them in his private ware house.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will NEVER be evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> There were violations of law of law conducted by officials that made sure NIST did not have plans. guliani took them and put them in his private ware house.


----------



## Christophera

*We get faked reject plans from silverstein,*






 while the real things sits in the "Fortress"






*Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*


_Giuliani's Papers Go to Private Group, Not City - NYTimes.com
Rudy Giuliani has spent a lifetime dictating his own legend. When he was U.S. attorney in Manhattan, he abruptly ended the longtime practice of publishing annual reports, making reporters and others utterly dependent on his version of how productive the office was. And now, while peddling the story of his mayoralty for millions to publishers and moviemakers, he's gained exclusive control over a public record ordinarily available to all.

Gabe Pressman, the city's greatest television newsman, did an op-ed piece in the Times last week celebrating Bloomberg's destruction of Giuliani's eight-year stonewall. As accurate as this piece may prove to be about Bloomberg, it failed to note that the wall around Giuliani's public life has only relocated to a fortress in Queens. Giuliani does not trust the Bloomberg administration to resist FOIL requests for him, nor does he trust the charter to safeguard his myth. He will shape it himself for profit, laundering the people's papers through his own cadre of mercenaries and true believers, leaving for the public eye only what he sees fit._

And he was probably paid to take the documents

_Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh
Giuliani's business contracts tie him to the man who let 9/11's mastermind escape the FBI
by Wayne Barrett
November 27th, 2007 3:39 PM
Illustration by Wes Duvall
Special reporting by Samuel Rubenfeld and additional research by Adrienne Gaffney and Danielle Schiffman
more news most popular most commented
Feds Lock Up a Queens Immigrant For Five Years Without Charges
by Chris Thompson
The Trouble With Hillary
This Modern World by Tom Tomorrow
Immigrants Rally, Counterprotesters Scream, and Al Jazeera Takes It All In
Runnin' Scared by Maria Luisa Tucker
The NYPD's 'Operation Lucky Bag' Subway Stings Make a Comeback
by Sean Gardiner
Baseball 's Mitchell Report is About Evading Congress and Bashing the Union
Runnin' Scared by Allen Barra
"Most Popular" tools brought to you by: 


Three weeks after 9/11, when the roar of fighter jets still haunted the city's skyline, the emir of gas-rich Qatar, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifah al-Thani, toured Ground Zero. Although a member of the emir's own royal family had harbored the man who would later be identified as the mastermind of the attack&#8212;a man named Khalid Sheikh Muhammad, often referred to in intelligence circles by his initials, KSM&#8212;al-Thani rushed to New York in its aftermath, offering to make a $3 million donation, principally to the families of its victims. Rudy Giuliani, apparently unaware of what the FBI and CIA had long known about Qatari links to Al Qaeda, appeared on CNN with al-Thani that night and vouched for the emir when Larry King asked the mayor: "You are a friend of his, are you not?"
"We had a very good meeting yesterday. Very good," said Giuliani, adding that he was "very, very grateful" for al-Thani's generosity._


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will NEVER be evidence


----------



## Christophera

Remembering you are an agent concealing treason makes it easy to know that your text is only text and can never be any more than that.

When you have failed to show this core,






on 9-11, and continue, despite the circumstance of the building plans taken in a violations of law, it is clear, you operate under an agenda.


----------



## Christophera

Remembering you are an agent concealing treason makes it easy to know that your text is only text and can never be any more than that.

When you have failed to show this core,






in an environment you refuse to acknowldedge which creates circumstance showing the structural data is important to remove from the record, so much so that violations of law deprive e public of plans and photos showing the concrete core

you become an scary clown concealing secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will never be evidence


----------



## Christophera

What does divots posting remind us of?






At least I have some variety I can show with evidence of the concrete core.  For example, the piece of the WTC 2 concrete core that hit the top of WTC 3 and went all the way to the ground.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions will never equal evidence


----------



## DiveCon

and your repeating the exact same paranoid delusions over and over will never change them from being paranoid delusions, that why i can safely post the exact same thing over and over in response


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> What does divots posting remind us of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have some variety I can show with evidence of the concrete core.  For example, the piece of the WTC 2 concrete core that hit the top of WTC 3 and went all the way to the ground.



Except, CriscoFEARa, as has been pointed out to you so very many times, the image is not of a concrete core.

You have never been able to establish that anything is that image is a concrete core. 

It's funny to watch you flail and fail over and over again.  You treasonous fucks who dishonor the memory of the folks who were killed on 9/11 by the terrorist al qaeda bastards and who dishonor the grief of the surviving family members of those lost that day should abjectly apologize for being such heartless cocksuckers.  You suck goat dick in hell you diseased clit.


----------



## Christophera

Is that worse than someone who promotes that gluttony and violent destruction of musical intruments is cool while refusing to recognize the violations of law that show due process was deprived in 3,000 murders?

And why havn't any of you agents posted an image of this core on 9-11?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Is that worse than someone who promotes that gluttony and violent destruction of musical intruments is cool while refusing to recognize the violations of law that show due process was deprived in 3,000 murders?



What the fuck are you talking about now?


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that worse than someone who promotes that gluttony and violent destruction of musical intruments is cool while refusing to recognize the violations of law that show due process was deprived in 3,000 murders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about now?
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

If you cannot understand that NIST must have building plans to perform forensic analysis of collapse of 1.350 foot towers, you cannot understand belushi and what he represents.  Your post proves that.

On September 13, 2001 Newsweek published Robertson accurate description of the Twin towers core.  Concrete.

Just like what is seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Robertson never said what that reporter said
you are a paranoid delusional moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If you cannot understand that NIST must have building plans to perform forensic analysis of collapse of 1.350 foot towers, you cannot understand belushi and what he represents.  Your post proves that.
> 
> On September 13, 2001 Newsweek published Robertson accurate description of the Twin towers core.  Concrete.
> 
> Just like what is seen on 9-11.



So now you are going to claim that John Belushi was a part of your imbecilic retard theory, and is an agent of mass murder?

No wonder NO ONE BELIEVES YOU!

Good old Goof-0-phera, living the lie one day at a time.


----------



## Christophera

No, I'll claim there is a psyops working to infiltrate the American people with nonsense.  Inundating what is presented as normal discourse with cognitive distortion to disrupt the ability to form opinion.

And that you promote this as well as the deprivation of due process in mass murder while ignoring violations of law.

And that you cannot produce any independently verifiable evidence to support the core structure you assert exists, the same as FEMA identifies.


----------



## Christophera

No, I'll claim there is a psyops working to infiltrate the American people with nonsense.  Inundating what is presented as normal discourse with cognitive distortion to disrupt the ability to form opinion.

And that you promote this as well as the deprivation of due process in mass murder while ignoring violations of law.

And that you cannot produce any independently verifiable evidence to support the core structure you assert exists, the same as FEMA identifies.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> On September 13, 2001 Newsweek published Robertson accurate description of the Twin towers core.


no they didnt. There is no september 13, 2001 edition of Newsweek. Newsweek sint published on thursdays. you are caught in another lie!!


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> On September 13, 2001 Newsweek published Robertson accurate description of the Twin towers core.
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt. There is no september 13, 2001 edition of Newsweek. Newsweek sint published on thursdays. you are caught in another lie!!
Click to expand...

he is just living in an altered state of reality


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No, I'll claim there is a psyops working to infiltrate the American people with nonsense.



Well, you should know since you're the one and only member of the psyops.

Goof-0-phera, living the lie, one day at a time.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> On September 13, 2001 Newsweek published Robertson accurate description of the Twin towers core.
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt. There is no september 13, 2001 edition of Newsweek. Newsweek sint published on thursdays. you are caught in another lie!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is just living in an altered state of reality
Click to expand...


Another agent without evidence working to protect the secret methods of mass murder.

http://www.newsweek.com/id/75780

It is not right these people do not have the truth.






We all need the justice, but you do not want that.


----------



## DiveCon

christophera said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> no they didnt. There is no september 13, 2001 edition of newsweek. Newsweek sint published on thursdays. You are caught in another lie!!
> 
> 
> 
> he is just living in an altered state of reality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another agent without evidence working to protect the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> world trade center engineer leslie robertson on 9/11 attack, building collapse - newsweek
> 
> it is not right these people do not have the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> We all need the justice, but you do not want that.
Click to expand...




> _*editor's note (published july 1, 2010): *this article  originally stated that each of the world trade center buildings included  a reinforced concrete core. After being alerted to the error in june  2010 by readers, newsweek contacted robertson, who confirmed that there  was no concrete core in either tower. "for both towers, the structure of  the core was composed of steel beams and girders supported by steel  columns," he said. "the steel beams and girders supported a profiled  metal deck overlain by reinforced concrete slabs." newsweek regrets the  nearly decade-old error, but is glad to set the record straight,  particularly since new readers are still finding the story._


_

roflmao

checkmate bitch

_


----------



## DiveCon

can we now expect you will STOP using the error filled archived link?


----------



## Christophera

No way, it now shows that the psyops can change history by adding a correction.  Your masters manipulations with power have only expanded the conspiracy to conceal treason.

World Trade Center Engineer Leslie Robertson on 9/11 Attack, Building Collapse - Newsweek

Now is officially a part of the conspiracy.  The archive link reflects history as it can be shown from 9-11.

This is a concrete core.






As Oxford describes it.






And Robertson did as well.


----------



## DiveCon

no he didnt, dipshit
and your linked story now reflects the TRUTH


----------



## DiveCon

then you wonder why everyone thinking you a paranoid delusional dipshit
you do NOT have the facts on your side
the WTC didnt have concrete cores


----------



## Christophera

If that was true you could post an image of this core on 9-11 and you cannot and have not, no one has.  It did not exist.






What existed was a massive rectangular concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon

images have already been posted
you are just too fucking INSANE to admit it


----------



## Gamolon

christophera said:


> no way, it now shows that the psyops can change history by adding a correction.  Your masters manipulations with power have only expanded the conspiracy to conceal treason.
> 
> world trade center engineer leslie robertson on 9/11 attack, building collapse - newsweek







			
				newsweek editor said:
			
		

> editor's note (published july 1, 2010): This article originally stated that each of the world trade center buildings included a reinforced concrete core. After being alerted to the error in june 2010 by readers, newsweek contacted robertson, who confirmed that there was no concrete core in either tower. "for both towers, the structure of the core was composed of steel beams and girders supported by steel columns," he said. "the steel beams and girders supported a profiled metal deck overlain by reinforced concrete slabs." newsweek regrets the nearly decade-old error, but is glad to set the record straight, particularly since new readers are still finding the story.



Chris, you just got your ass handed to you!! You kept saying that if the article was wrong Mr. Robertson should have corrected them. 

Well now he has moron!!!!

Your core theory is a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## Christophera

If you could show that core on 9-11,






 or produce the plans it might mean what you say it  means.

What it actually means is that the infiltrators of the US government have expanded their sphere of influence in some way to include Newsweek magazine.

The changed text does not change the fact that what is seen surrounding the core is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMAO

its been done for you, dipshit
you have even posted photos that show it
and that bottom photo doesnt show ANY concrete


----------



## Christophera

Your text does not offer proof of what you say.  Post the images of this core IF they were ever posted by any one.






This is a concrete wall toppling intot eh empty core from WTC 1 east core wall.






Just like Robertson identifies a few days after 9-11.

The infiltration into Newsweeks site is meaningless except as evidence of conspiracy the FEMA deception extended.


----------



## Christophera

Your text does not offer proof of what you say.  Post the images of this core IF they were ever posted by any one.


----------



## DiveCon

i see your still using the now proven wrong link
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Your entire position was proven wrong in 2004 when I started what I'm doing.  Your false social group refuses to evidence and pretends what ever serves the infiltrators of the US government and protection of the secret methods of mass murder.

Meanwhile, as the building comes apart in front of hundreds of cameras, none see steel core columns.  They only see concrete core walls.  At 8 to 10 seconds the concrete core with the dual hallways of the WTC 2 south end core is visible.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related]YouTube - WTC 2 collapse from the south, street level[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

nothing in the video supports what you claim
you are a paranoid delusional fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

Nothing on this message board supports what you claim.  In fact, nothing on this planet supports what you say except for FEMA and the agents of your false social groups with the perps that command them.

All agents have failed to support with reason HOW their assertion that this is gypsum, survived that crash of hundred of thousands of tons of structural steel.  They assert that gypsum covers the supposed steel core columns







They cannot.  Such a suggestion is not reasonable.  What we see is concrete.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your text does not offer proof of what you say.  Post the images of this core IF they were ever posted by any one.



sorry jackass. it is YOUR text that is meaningless. SHOW A PICTURE OF THE CONCRETE CORE with actual concrete in it. you keep claiming things are concrete but you are the only delusional moron that sees concrete in your pictures. show us where ONE other person has come to the conclusion that you pictures show a concrete core.

you live in fantasyland. people in the real world are laughing at your moronic conclusions and delusions.


----------



## Christophera

This is all concrete, no steel seen whatsoever.  What is shown is only the core.






Your disinformation in the psyops is obvious.


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are obvious


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Nothing on this message board supports what you claim. * In fact, nothing on this planet supports what you say except for FEMA* and the agents of your false social groups with the perps that command them.
> 
> All agents have failed to support with reason HOW their assertion that this is gypsum, survived that crash of hundred of thousands of tons of structural steel.  They assert that gypsum covers the supposed steel core columns
> 
> They cannot.  Such a suggestion is not reasonable.  What we see is concrete.



And Newsweek!

And Leslie Robertson himself!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your entire position was proven wrong in 2004 when I started what I'm doing.  Your false social group refuses to evidence and pretends what ever serves the infiltrators of the US government and protection of the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> Meanwhile, as the building comes apart in front of hundreds of cameras, none see steel core columns.  They only see concrete core walls.  At 8 to 10 seconds the concrete core with the dual hallways of the WTC 2 south end core is visible.



6 years of living the lie, and you don't have enough followers of your retarded theory to earn more than $6.38 on your blood money website.

Normal people would have taken the hint long ago. You, on the other hand,...

By the way, how does it feel to be debunked by the chief engineer of the WTC?


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrations are always changing Robertsons words.  this one can be heard.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/s.jones-l.e.Robertson.mp3

_Edited, excerpts version.
00:00:46;04 EDIT 1

00:01:19;05 EDIT 2

00:02:07;26 Jones-47 core columns

00:02:19;11 EDIT 3 L.E. Robertson-Not built to demolish

00:03:52;13 EDIT 4

Of special interest

*00:03:12;18 L.E. Robertson-"Of the columns around the,*......" (The studio mixer cut the level and there appears to be an edit!)

0027;09 L.E. Robertson, "floor by floor basis"

0046;23 L.E. Robertson-"and the core of the building"_

click in the time line before 3:12;18 repeatedly and you will hear the audio irregularity cuttin ghis voice off and bringing jones voice in.


----------



## DiveCon

your fucking delusional


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> your fucking delusional



And retarded.


----------



## Christophera

Agents concealing treason will say the opposite of what is true.  The core had concrete walls.  The east core walls of WTC 1.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents concealing treason will say the opposite of what is true.  The core had concrete walls.  The east core walls of WTC 1.


that gif shows STEEL COLUMNS, not one bit of concrete


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Agents concealing treason will say the opposite of what is true.  The core had concrete walls.  The east core walls of WTC 1.



Do you see this, folks?

Goof-0-phera is saying that Leslie Robertson, chief engineer of the WTC, is now an agent of treason.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents concealing treason will say the opposite of what is true.  The core had concrete walls.  The east core walls of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see this, folks?
> 
> Goof-0-phera is saying that Leslie Robertson, chief engineer of the WTC, is now an agent of treason.
Click to expand...

anyone that doesnt accept his delusional bullshit is an agent


----------



## Christophera

Traitors would try to put words in Robertson mouth or mine.  The fact remains that the concrete core is the only core that can be shown with evidence.

The concrete core base wall of WTC 1.  Note the tiny utility hallway runing the length of the base wall.  Note that there are no core columns in the foreground or to the right.  Elevator guide rail support were only resting on grillage set on a shallow concrete pad.






The bogus plans show elevators, air shaft and steam where that massive concrete wall is.


----------



## DiveCon

except there is NO CONCRETE where you claim it is


----------



## Christophera

I prove and show where it is.  You have no evidence of your poorly stated claim.  What is it?

*That this was the core?*






Where did the palns go?  You are supposed to have plans to back up your claims.  Where are they?

WHERE?


----------



## DiveCon

been posted for you several times
you remain delusional and reject them cause they dont fit in with your paranoid delusions'


----------



## Christophera

Blah blah, lie lie.  A lot of innocent people died and you cannot show official plans.






I can show what can only be a concrete core however.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Traitors would try to put words in Robertson mouth or mine.


finally you have said something that is absolutely 100% correct.

which is why you kept trying to put the words of the reporter in robertson's mouth. you are a traitor. even 9/11 twoofer morons can see that robertson never said what you claim he did.... and twoofers believe just about anything!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traitors would try to put words in Robertson mouth or mine.
> 
> 
> 
> finally you have said something that is absolutely 100% correct.
Click to expand...


And supported by independently verified evidence.  A portion of the east core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core behind. 









Fizz said:


> which is why you kept trying to put the words of the reporter in robertson's mouth.



Since the opposite of what you say is closer to the truth, you've admitted to doing what you accuse me of.



Fizz said:


> you are a traitor. even 9/11 twoofer morons can see that robertson never said what you claim he did.... and twoofers believe just about anything!!



Again, the opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth and the assertion can be shown to be fact because of the evidence above and the verification of August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) and the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.  Robertsons info to Newsweek was correct and the post 9-11 psyops disinformation campaign has attempted to remove it.


----------



## DiveCon

your gif shows NO CONCRETE
never has, never will
but what it DOES show is STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Again, the opposite of what an agent says is closer to the truth and the assertion can be shown to be fact because ****delusional bullshit removed*****


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> your gif shows NO CONCRETE
> never has, never will
> but what it DOES show is STEEL CORE COLUMNS



Wrong.

The spire is in the background of the .gif and it is OUTSIDE of the concrete core walls.  This superimposition shows it at the north end of the west core wall.






Note the floor beams which make it a part of the exterior steel.  The sloping areas are the concrete behind the inner steel wall that supported floors.

Here is another that shows the spire on the right, outside of the concrete core wall of the west side, WTC 1.


----------



## candycorn

A message for Chris

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PaHcZUHI00[/ame]​


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your gif shows NO CONCRETE
> never has, never will
> but what it DOES show is STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The spire is in the background of the .gif and it is OUTSIDE of the concrete core walls.  This superimposition shows it at the north end of the west core wall.
Click to expand...


wrong.

already debunked. your pic put the building in the wrong place!!

there is no "outside the core". its just another one of your fucking lies. 

there is the steel core and the perimeter walls.

thats all!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your gif shows NO CONCRETE
> never has, never will
> but what it DOES show is STEEL CORE COLUMNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> The spire is in the background of the .gif and it is OUTSIDE of the concrete core walls.  This superimposition shows it at the north end of the west core wall.
> 
> 
> Note the floor beams which make it a part of the exterior steel.  The sloping areas are the concrete behind the inner steel wall that supported floors.
> 
> Here is another that shows the spire on the right, outside of the concrete core wall of the west side, WTC 1.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Wrong agent and you have no evidence to show other wise.

The superimposition used images probably taken from almost exactly the same place, because that is really the ony lplace to take such a picture.






Audry Zapp drive.  There is a park.






Whoever took this pic did it from a car probably because there was security from keeping people from watching from that location.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Wrong agent and you have no evidence to show other wise.
> 
> The superimposition used images probably taken from almost exactly the same place, because that is really the ony lplace to take such a picture.
> 
> Audry Zapp drive.  There is a park.
> 
> Whoever took this pic did it from a car probably because there was security from keeping people from watching from that location.


----------



## Christophera

The sloping curved shape behind the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core is the core wall behind the steel.   Structural steel always has vertical or horizontal, or straight diagonals.






This shows the north inner wall of steel exterior under the spire.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The sloping curved shape behind the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core is the core wall behind the steel.   Structural steel always has vertical or horizontal, or straight diagonals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the north inner wall of steel exterior under the spire.


no concrete in that phot, not now, not ever
but there are STEEL CORE COLUMNS even though you deny it


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong agent and you have no evidence to show other wise.
> 
> The superimposition used images probably taken from almost exactly the same place, because that is really the ony lplace to take such a picture.
> 
> 
> Audry Zapp drive.  There is a park.
> 
> 
> Whoever took this pic did it from a car probably because there was security from keeping people from watching from that location.



a perfect example of christophera's delusions and making shit up as he goes along!!!  

the pictures were NOT taken from the same place. the angle of the buildings is wrong and does not line up at all!!! (and then even if you did get the angles right you cant just plop the buildings in wherever you want. you need to line them up!!!)

however, when we look at two pictures where we can verify both where they were taken and by whom we can clearly see that YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT and the spire is in the exact center of the building. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-315.html#post2121754


----------



## Christophera

Agents lack reasonable analysis to assert that the images used in superimposition between 9-11 and before were taken from locations significantly different.  Here is 9-11.  Note the bottom right corner, WFC 1.






The portion of the image below can be used to show that the point of perspective for the 9-11 image above and the one used for superimposition are virtually the same.  Compare this (WFC 1) and the one below to the bottom photo used as a "before 9-11" image to check source.






http://www.historycommons.org/events-images/214_fema_report_2050081722-9661.jpg

The spire is outside the core footprint.






The agents work to conceal the methods used in mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon

you are a fucking delusional MORON


----------



## Christophera

That what you always say when you are proven a liar.

You really need to provide an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

says the proven liar by his own photos


----------



## Christophera

As an agent proven to have no evidence from verifiable sources, who particularly cannot provide one image of the core asserted to have existed, 






your words, reasonably, mean the opposite of what you say they do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> As an agent proven to have no evidence from verifiable sources, who particularly cannot provide one image of the core asserted to have existed,
> your words, reasonably, mean the opposite of what you say they do.



And parts of your sig say the opposite of what you want them to say.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As an agent proven to have no evidence from verifiable sources, who particularly cannot provide one image of the core asserted to have existed,
> 
> 
> 
> your words, reasonably, mean the opposite of what you say they do.


dipshit, YOU post images that support what i say
i dont need to post the very same images again


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Uh,oh. Goof-0 went offline again. He's probably off looking for some delightful repartee to the last 2 posts.

Stay tuned for his usual "show this FEMA core" repost.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As an agent proven to have no evidence from verifiable sources, who particularly cannot provide one image of the core asserted to have existed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your words, reasonably, mean the opposite of what you say they do.





completely insane!!


----------



## Gamolon

Tell you what Chris.

Provide us a link to ANY photo other than your supposed WTC guide rail support steel photos showing a butt plate used to join together elevator guide rail support columns. How about ANY photo of ANY large columns joined by butt plates.

I'd like to see this method you speak of.

Honestly, the only reference to butt plates and column joints I see are to your claims only.

Why is that?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> As an agent proven to have no evidence from verifiable sources, who particularly cannot provide one image of the core asserted to have existed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your words, reasonably, mean the opposite of what you say they do.



Right here Chris. This proves the above photo is correct. The construction photos match perfectly.









Now what Chris?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The sloping curved shape behind the interior box columns surrounding the concrete core is the core wall behind the steel.   Structural steel always has vertical or horizontal, or straight diagonals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the north inner wall of steel exterior under the spire.



It's not "the wall" idiot, it's streaming dust and debris as proven by this photo of the same spire from the opposite side.





Closeup of same.





No wall. It's dust and debris.


----------



## Christophera

Why is only concrete seen exploding here?






Why can't you post an image of this core on 9-11?


----------



## DiveCon

dust and debris is not concrete


----------



## Christophera

Clear air inside the core is not steel core columns.  To the right of the spire is the core area.






EMPTY and surrounded by first heavy structural steel, then rebar.






This is proven below.


----------



## DiveCon

that spire IS the core you moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This is proven below.



proven to be a FRAUD!!


----------



## Christophera

Your fraudulent effort to call the spire core columns is exposed by the superimposed before and during photos.  

It is confirmed, you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

yes, we can and have
doing it again would be a waste
'


----------



## Christophera

Can your lying become any more transparent?

When you fail to take the challenge and post it is obvious you cannot.

I post an image of a massive concrete wall toppling into the empy core,






Then post the information of the engineer of record.






_Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a *reinforced concrete core,* held up as well as they did&#8212;managing to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners._

And the safety report of a structural engineer certified in 12 states.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. see chapter 2.1.

but agents think it would be a waste to post evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

again you lie about that Robertson said
and your gif still proves steel core columns


----------



## Christophera

No, it proves a concrete core and with Robertson and Domel it does so dymanically.

That is plain, you have no evidence from 9-11 to verify that this ever existed.






You have no plans and refuse to acknowledge the violations of law that deprive the publci of building plans.

The cause of death cannot be accurate because froensic analysis of collapse of high performance towers such as the Twins cannot be conducted without building plans.

NIST never describes them.  They did no have plans.


----------



## DiveCon

you are a pathetic delusional moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your fraudulent effort to call the spire core columns is exposed by the superimposed before and during photos.



sorry jackass. its been proven to you a number of times that the pictures you use that are superimposed were taken from different places and can not possibly be lined up correctly.

these two photos which are superimposed were taken by the same person, on the same day, from the same spot, from the same camera. it is 100% accurate and shows the spire was the center two rows of the steel core.





this is one of the pictures in chris's super imposed picture. notice the taller buildings on the far left and look at all that space in between.





now look at the super imposed image i posted above (or download the originals from the photographer's website at http://www.amanzafar.com/ ) and notice those same two buildings and how much they OVERLAP!!! 

its not even close to being the same angle. chris's photo is ridiculously innaccurate...... just like all his bullshit!!! 






Christophera said:


> It is confirmed, you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11.



here's the steel core.





and there it is on 9/11 pictured above it.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Tell you what Chris.
> 
> Provide us a link to ANY photo other than your supposed WTC guide rail support steel photos showing a butt plate used to join together elevator guide rail support columns. How about ANY photo of ANY large columns joined by butt plates.
> 
> I'd like to see this method you speak of.
> 
> Honestly, the only reference to butt plates and column joints I see are to your claims only.
> 
> Why is that?



Well Chris?

Where are all your examples of other vertical steel column joints using butt plates? I can't seem to find any others except for your own references. 

Here's another important question Chris. According to you, there were 23 elevator guide rail support columns. There were 48 elevators in the first zone. This doesn't add up.

Looks like you're making shit up yet again.


----------



## Christophera

guiliani has the evidence.

As an agent you will refuse to recognize that violation of law taking 6,000 photo files, 15,000 video tapes and logically, the plans.

Show this core in the core area on 9-11.






You and all you agent accomplices have failed for years to do that.


----------



## Christophera

Where are the elevators to the right of the interior box columns in this photo.






That is clearly concrete and you are clearly and agent for the perps seeking to uphold the FEMA deception.


----------



## DiveCon

ah yes, the old "we dont know what it is but if you would release those hidden documents it would prove us right" gambit


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Where are the elevators to the right of the interior box columns in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is clearly concrete and you are clearly and agent for the perps seeking to uphold the FEMA deception.



As I have proven to you countless times, what you claim as being a concrete core wall sandwiched between the the two columns is nothing more than gypsum planking that was between the horizontal members. This is shown with these CLEAR photos below. Also, what you claim to be a "3x7 hallway" is nothing more than missing planking which shows the open area behind. It's not a hallway you dumbass. I can also see the "grooves" created by the separate planks.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> guiliani has the evidence.



so you admit you have none.

thanks.


----------



## Christophera

No, I point out that you have no evidence because guiliani took it in a violation of law.

Thanks for recognizing a violation of law.  I know you didn't mean to.


----------



## Christophera

No, I point out that you have no evidence because guiliani took it in a violation of law.

Thanks for recognizing a violation of law.  I know you didn't mean to.


----------



## DiveCon

except you have failed to PROVE any violation of law, other than your own


btw, why dont you contact the NYCLU and ask them why they aren't continuing to pursue this matter if you are convinced it is a violation of law


----------



## Christophera

There you go again pretending you know more about NYC law than the NYCLU.

NYCLU:

Typical agent in a psyops trying to get people to believe lies.


----------



## DiveCon

that is no longer on the NYCLU site
why dont you ask them WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

you have been exposed as a LIAR so many times now


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, I point out that you have no evidence because guiliani took it in a violation of law.
> 
> Thanks for recognizing a violation of law.  I know you didn't mean to.



you have a letter of complaint. it is not a lawsuit. there was no violation of the law. the building plans are not part of the NYCLU letter.

once again, you are caught LYING.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the elevators to the right of the interior box columns in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is clearly concrete and you are clearly and agent for the perps seeking to uphold the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have proven to you countless times, what you claim as being a concrete core wall sandwiched between the the two columns is nothing more than gypsum planking that was between the horizontal members. This is shown with these CLEAR photos below. Also, what you claim to be a "3x7 hallway" is nothing more than missing planking which shows the open area behind. It's not a hallway you dumbass. I can also see the "grooves" created by the separate planks.
Click to expand...


Chris, it has now been proven that your "concrete wall' and "3x7 utility hallway" is a bunch of crap. The CLEAR photos above show that your "utility hallway" is nothing more than an opening created by destroyed gypsum planking. Your "concrete wall" is gypsum planking that is still intact.

I will show you that the plans match exactly what is shown in my two photos above, in addition to another photo from the opposite side of those two above, and one photo from the front of that structure.

Stay tuned idiot.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Where are the elevators to the right of the interior box columns in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is clearly concrete and you are clearly and agent for the perps seeking to uphold the FEMA deception.



In Chris' above photo he claims that there is a 3'x7' utility hallway inside that red rectangle. Well he is sadly mistaken (like this is hard to believe right?). Here is a CLEAR photo from the same side as Chris' photo above. The supposed "hallway" is circled in a green oval. I didn't know they made "triangluar" hallways Chris.







It is clear that Chris is making shit up as he goes along. That "hallway" is nothing more than missing gypsum planking, not a rectangular access hallway.

Keep going Chris. The more you post, the more you show how much of a moron you really are. You just make it easier for me.


----------



## stannrodd

Here is a floor plan of an area occupied by some artists. Note the exposed columns..






Here is a photo taken in the area to the right ..  within red lines... see above plan.






There is no concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

gumjobs image is before the finish wall was removed to show the hallway running the core wall at its base

This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, inside the interior box columns on the right that have finish walls on them.  






Agents have no idea of what they are posting.  I doubt they even know which tower it is.

What is certain is that they cannot post an image of this core on 9-11 because  such a core did not exist.






What existed were elevator guide rail support steel that had no strength because the concrete core wall suupported it.  Bott plates inside the core area and the complete lack of diagonal braces show there was no structural strength.  An empty core on 9-11 with rebar on 4' centers  results from this.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> gumjobs image is before the finish wall was removed to show the hallway running the core wall at its base
> 
> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, inside the interior box columns on the right that have finish walls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have no idea of what they are posting.  I doubt they even know which tower it is.
> 
> What is certain is that they cannot post an image of this core on 9-11 because  such a core did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What existed were elevator guide rail support steel that had no strength because the concrete core wall suupported it.  Bott plates inside the core area and the complete lack of diagonal braces show there was no structural strength.  An empty core on 9-11 with rebar on 4' centers  results from this.



This goes beyond being a null post, and well into the land of the retarded.

It will be a post long remembered in the archives of the Fortress of Tarditude.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:
			
		

> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, inside the interior box columns on the right that have finish walls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have no idea of what they are posting.  I doubt they even know which tower it is.



I gave you a plan with the floor number on it Chrustysphincter ..... 

Try looking at your screen when you are sober


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, inside the interior box columns on the right that have finish walls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have no idea of what they are posting.  I doubt they even know which tower it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a plan with the floor number on it dickwad ..
> 
> Try looking at your screen when you are sober
Click to expand...


Or when he's on his meds.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, inside the interior box columns on the right that have finish walls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agents have no idea of what they are posting.  I doubt they even know which tower it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you a plan with the floor number on it *Chrustysphincter *.....
> 
> Try looking at your screen when you are sober
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, *inside the interior box columns* on the right that have finish walls on them.



there is no such thing as "interior box columns"!! 

there is the steel core and the perimeter walls. thats it.... 

its very well documented.

and you keep saying "nobody can show this pic" and it keeps getting shown to you. yet you keep repeating yourelf like the delusional fucking idiot you really are!! 

all anyone needs to do is look at the one simple claim and see you are a complete moron that hasnt even the slightest grip on reality.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjobs image is before the finish wall was removed to show the hallway running the core wall at its base





Once again Chris makes shit up with no proof. How do you know there was a utility hallway running the length of the supposed core wall? Please show us what you're basing this claim on.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gumjobs image is before the finish wall was removed to show the hallway running the core wall at its base



I just read this again.

Are you telling me that there was a "finish wall" cast inside your supposed concrete core wall?


WTF?!?!?

You're absolutely insane!


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gumjobs image is before the finish wall was removed to show the hallway running the core wall at its base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read this again.
> 
> Are you telling me that there was a "finish wall" cast inside your supposed concrete core wall?
> 
> 
> WTF?!?!?
> 
> You're absolutely insane!
Click to expand...


Do you think finish walls are cast?  If you think steel core columns with no diagonal braces can stand as the core of a 1/4 mile tower, you just might.

Plywood and or gypsum are the typical finish wall.

The important fact is that your pic is BEFORE the concrete and hallway was exposed.  This is after and daylight shines down the tiny hall.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, *inside the interior box columns* on the right that have finish walls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as "interior box columns"!!
> 
> there is the steel core and the perimeter walls. thats it....
> 
> its very well documented.
> 
> and you keep saying "nobody can show this pic" and it keeps getting shown to you. yet you keep repeating yourelf like the delusional fucking idiot you really are!!
> 
> all anyone needs to do is look at the one simple claim and see you are a complete moron that hasnt even the slightest grip on reality.
Click to expand...


Post a scan of the official plans then.  Plans are referred to that way.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, *inside the interior box columns* on the right that have finish walls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as "interior box columns"!!
> 
> there is the steel core and the perimeter walls. thats it....
> 
> its very well documented.
> 
> and you keep saying "nobody can show this pic" and it keeps getting shown to you. yet you keep repeating yourelf like the delusional fucking idiot you really are!!
> 
> all anyone needs to do is look at the one simple claim and see you are a complete moron that hasnt even the slightest grip on reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a scan of the official plans then.  Plans are referred to that way.
Click to expand...

you've had them posted for you

you reject them because of some silly scanner anomaly


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> This one is the top floor, or next to it,..



NEXT TO IT .. ???



> ... and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level



Simply blithering drivel .. makes no sense at all. You claim the core was a taper all the way to the top ..  with the top being the smallest cross section .. now it's the other way round ... ??  You are sick mate.



> , inside the interior box columns on the right that have finish walls on them.



But Chris at the floor levels where this photo was taken .. see the previously posted plan for floor number details ..






 ..the concrete core should be about where the rocking chair is .. now it suddenly leaps inwards by about 5 metres..

 the hole you have dug for yourself is getting weirder and weirder .. Alice !


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> the hole you have dug for yourself is getting weirder and weirder .. Alice !



Like I said, you don't even know which tower it is, .  .  . or are afraid to say.  Maybe a lurker will figure it out.


----------



## DiveCon

does it really matter which tower it was?
nope
because NEITHER of them had your concrete core hoax


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hole you have dug for yourself is getting weirder and weirder .. Alice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you don't even know which tower it is, .  .  . or are afraid to say.  Maybe a lurker will figure it out.
Click to expand...


I do know which tower the photo was taken within and I do know who the artists were .. they built a small balcony on which the artist could stand and he was photographed from a helicopter .. It was WTC1 and floor 91 .. OK

Ever heard of Geletin the B thing .. Google it and check it out .. try this reputable link ..

Balcony Scene (Or Unseen) Atop the World - Episode at Trade Center Assumes Mythic Qualities - NYTimes.com

Facts mate .. not blurry photos and delusional shit..


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the top floor, or next to it, and the taper or stepping down (WTC 2) of the concrete core wall section to the left, shrinks the core footprint at floor level, *inside the interior box columns* on the right that have finish walls on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as "interior box columns"!!
> 
> there is the steel core and the perimeter walls. thats it....
> 
> its very well documented.
> 
> and you keep saying "nobody can show this pic" and it keeps getting shown to you. yet you keep repeating yourelf like the delusional fucking idiot you really are!!
> 
> all anyone needs to do is look at the one simple claim and see you are a complete moron that hasnt even the slightest grip on reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a scan of the official plans then.  Plans are referred to that way.
Click to expand...


who said anything about scanned plans? YOU FUCKING MORON!!!

there are pictures of the STEEL CORE. (diagonal bracing and all). thousands of them. you have pictures of dust and claim its concrete. 

not one person believes your insane hoax.


----------



## Christophera

So explain why you cannot even provide a link to the official plans.


----------



## Christophera

Your photo shows 2 hallways that are covered in plywood, not a balcony.






that means it is WTC 2 not WTC 1 as the silhouette photo shows.  No agent, the top portion is not finished on WTC 1 so those are not hallways left and right of center.  WTC 1 has a single hallway as the completed lower floors show.






BTW, your "core columns" would be in the middle of the floor space seen if they existed.

The image is WTC 2 on the top floor and that the concrete core stopped on that side below the top for tourist purposes.  There is a bank of elevators below that flooring.  WTC 2 did not have the antenna and had no real need for the concrete core walls at the top.

Another aspect is the length and the sunlight.  We are looking at over 100 feet.  If that was WTC 1 it would have to be the north or the south side and at sunrise of sunset when the light and sky would not be that bright and the light would not be reflecting off the floor.

As it is, it is the west side of WTC 2 with its north and south oriented long axis and taken perhaps in late morning or eary after noon. 



stannrodd said:


> Ever heard of Geletin the B thing .. Google it and check it out .. try this reputable link ..
> 
> Balcony Scene (Or Unseen) Atop the World - Episode at Trade Center Assumes Mythic Qualities - NYTimes.com
> 
> Facts mate .. not blurry photos and delusional shit..



From your link.

*Ms. Nanninga said, ''we have no reason to believe it didn't happen.*

I have shown reason to believe it did not happen, or at least NOT where the article says it happened.


----------



## DiveCon

showing a photo that proves no concrete core, isnt helping your case

dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your photo shows 2 hallways that are covered in plywood, not a balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that means it is WTC 2 not WTC 1 as the silhouette photo shows.  No agent, the top portion is not finished on WTC 1 so those are not hallways left and right of center.  WTC 1 has a single hallway as the completed lower floors show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your "core columns would be in the middle of the floor space seen.
> 
> The image is WTC 2 on the top floor and that the concrete core stopped on that side below the top for tourist purposes.  There is a bank of elevators below that flooring.  WTC 2 did not have the antenna and had no real need for the concrete core walls at the top.
> 
> Another aspect is the length and the sunlight.  We are looking at over 100 feet.  If that was WTC 1 it would have to be the north or the south side and at sunrise of sunset when the light and sky would not be that bright and the light would not be reflecting off the floor.
> 
> As it is, it is the west side of WTC 2 with its north and south oriented long axis and taken perhaps in late morning or eary after noon.
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Geletin the B thing .. Google it and check it out .. try this reputable link ..
> 
> Balcony Scene (Or Unseen) Atop the World - Episode at Trade Center Assumes Mythic Qualities - NYTimes.com
> 
> Facts mate .. not blurry photos and delusional shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> Ms. Nanninga said, ''we have no reason to believe it didn't happen.
> 
> *I have shown reason to believe it did not happen, or at least NOT where the article says it happened.*
Click to expand...


The level of FAIL in this post is incredible. 

You haven't shown a goddamn thing.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your photo shows 2 hallways that are covered in plywood, not a balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that means it is WTC 2 not WTC 1 as the silhouette photo shows.  No agent, the top portion is not finished on WTC 1 so those are not hallways left and right of center.  WTC 1 has a single hallway as the completed lower floors show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your "core columns would be in the middle of the floor space seen.
> 
> The image is WTC 2 on the top floor and that the concrete core stopped on that side below the top for tourist purposes.  There is a bank of elevators below that flooring.  WTC 2 did not have the antenna and had no real need for the concrete core walls at the top.
> 
> Another aspect is the length and the sunlight.  We are looking at over 100 feet.  If that was WTC 1 it would have to be the north or the south side and at sunrise of sunset when the light and sky would not be that bright and the light would not be reflecting off the floor.
> 
> As it is, it is the west side of WTC 2 with its north and south oriented long axis and taken perhaps in late morning or eary after noon.
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Geletin the B thing .. Google it and check it out .. try this reputable link ..
> 
> Balcony Scene (Or Unseen) Atop the World - Episode at Trade Center Assumes Mythic Qualities - NYTimes.com
> 
> Facts mate .. not blurry photos and delusional shit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> Ms. Nanninga said, ''we have no reason to believe it didn't happen.
> 
> *I have shown reason to believe it did not happen, or at least NOT where the article says it happened.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The level of FAIL in this post is incredible.
> 
> You haven't shown a goddamn thing.
Click to expand...


You forgot to read .  .  .  agent.

*BTW, your "core columns would be in the middle of the floor space seen.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your photo shows 2 hallways that are covered in plywood, not a balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that means it is WTC 2 not WTC 1 as the silhouette photo shows.  No agent, the top portion is not finished on WTC 1 so those are not hallways left and right of center.  WTC 1 has a single hallway as the completed lower floors show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your "core columns would be in the middle of the floor space seen.
> 
> The image is WTC 2 on the top floor and that the concrete core stopped on that side below the top for tourist purposes.  There is a bank of elevators below that flooring.  WTC 2 did not have the antenna and had no real need for the concrete core walls at the top.
> 
> Another aspect is the length and the sunlight.  We are looking at over 100 feet.  If that was WTC 1 it would have to be the north or the south side and at sunrise of sunset when the light and sky would not be that bright and the light would not be reflecting off the floor.
> 
> As it is, it is the west side of WTC 2 with its north and south oriented long axis and taken perhaps in late morning or eary after noon.
> 
> 
> 
> From your link.
> 
> Ms. Nanninga said, ''we have no reason to believe it didn't happen.
> 
> *I have shown reason to believe it did not happen, or at least NOT where the article says it happened.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of FAIL in this post is incredible.
> 
> You haven't shown a goddamn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to read .  .  .  agent.
> 
> *BTW, your "core columns would be in the middle of the floor space seen.*
Click to expand...


What do you think the 3 objects on the right side of the picture are, you delusional mope.

They are core columns, encased in finishing materials to hide the steel.

You really are a dumbass.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of FAIL in this post is incredible.
> 
> You haven't shown a goddamn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to read .  .  .  agent.
> 
> *BTW, your "core columns would be in the middle of the floor space seen.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think the 3 objects on the right side of the picture are, you delusional mope.
> 
> They are core columns, encased in finishing materials to hide the steel.
> 
> You really are a dumbass.
Click to expand...



No they are not inside the core, they are interior box columns surrounding the core.

See the spire location page

http://algoxy.com/conc/wtc1_spire_location.html


----------



## DiveCon

delusional goof-o-phera


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to read .  .  .  agent.
> 
> *BTW, your "core columns would be in the middle of the floor space seen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the 3 objects on the right side of the picture are, you delusional mope.
> 
> They are core columns, encased in finishing materials to hide the steel.
> 
> You really are a dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not inside the core, they are interior box columns surrounding the core.
> 
> See the spire location page
> 
> Alky.com - al ky Resources and Information.This website is for sale!
Click to expand...


They ARE the core, you retarded lying sack of shit. Robertson verified there was no concrete core, and you damn well know it.

And again, I will not generate revenue for you by clicking your blood money link.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So explain why you cannot even provide a link to the official plans.



same reason you can't. they are copyrighted. i didnt buy them.

feel free to purchase them.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Your photo shows 2 hallways that are covered in plywood, not a balcony.


once again... christophera makes shit up as he goes along. he now claims he can see through plywood!!!


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> they are interior box columns surrounding the core.


there is no such thing.

PROVIDE DOCUMENTATION (not imagination).


----------



## stannrodd

Crustysphincter said:
			
		

> The image is WTC 2 on the top floor and that the concrete core stopped on that side below the top for tourist purposes. There is a bank of elevators below that flooring. WTC 2 did not have the antenna and had no real need for the concrete core walls at the top.









I have given you proof that the image is taken on floor 91 of WTC1 .. the historical record shows that the proof I provided is correct. The photographs of the artists balcony with artist standing on it also confirm that what I say is correct.

There is no bank of elevators on the floor below .. that being floor 90. Floors 89-93 all had the same floor plan. Please *reefer*  to the plan I provided for your delusional imagination.

Your delusional speculation .. that it is something else, is simple another nail in your already buried coffin.

How about showing us a picture, like the one above, in which the alleged concrete core is visible .. not possible is it Chris .. doesn't exist Chris .. never did other than in the cesspit of your excuse for a mind. You are a sad being ..


----------



## stannrodd

The balcony with artist on it ..






Artists sketch of the floor layout as seen in the previous post .. above  .. ^






Artists sketch showing how the balcony worked..






NO CONCRETE CORE .. Understand this yet ??


----------



## Christophera

Got crayons?  Your artifice and fraud is clear

Your drawings are BS.  You a traitor.  The twins obviously had a concrete core because concrete walls are seen falling into the core.


----------



## DiveCon

again, you post the gif that clearly shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS

and no concrete


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Got crayons?  Your artifice and fraud is clear
> 
> Your drawings are BS.  You a traitor.  The twins obviously had a concrete core because concrete walls are seen falling into the core.


----------



## stannrodd

Crustysphincter said:
			
		

> Got crayons? Your artifice and fraud is clear
> 
> Your drawings are BS. You a traitor. The twins obviously had a concrete core because concrete walls are seen falling into the core.



You still play with crayons Chrissy poos .. 

The sketches are by the artist not me .. you should get yourself a copy of the book and read all about it and while you're in research mode have a look at all the pictures they took during their artistic prank.

here's a few links to help you in your quest for truth..

Gelatin The B-Thing Walther König, Köln Artwork by Gelatin. PUBYEAR: 2002

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Gelatin-B-Thing-Tex-Rubinowitz/dp/3883755079]Amazon.com: Gelatin: The B-Thing (9783883755076): Tex Rubinowitz: Books[/ame]


GELITIN

There you go .. the last link shows the sketch I posted.

The book is a bit pricey though Chris .. you might have to post a few more algoxy links to afford it mate ...


----------



## Christophera

The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.

Why don't you have official plans.

WHY?

Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?

WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

more totally moronic bullshit from goof-o-phera


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.
> 
> Why don't you have official plans.
> 
> WHY?



Because I don't need to purchase a set of the official copyrighted blueprints. I believe Mr. Robertson, not a goofball like you.



Christophera said:


> Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?
> 
> WHY?



Because they grounded all of the news helicopters, who would have been able to get video from above that would have shown the structure of the buildings as they fell. All the video from the ground was obscured by the dust and smoke.



And now, some questions for you, Goof-0-phera,

Why don't you use your algoxy blood money to purchase a set of the official blueprints and prove us wrong, if you're so damned sure of your theory?

*WHY?*

Why can't you produce one image of an intact concrete core during any time period the twins were intact and occupied? 

*WHY?*

Why are you the only member of this message board who claims there was a concrete core? Why doesn't anyone else stand up for you and your theory?

*WHY?*


----------



## stannrodd

Crustystinker said:
			
		

> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.



It's a sketch dickhead. You have to use your brain to see that the sketch is a simple representation of what is seen in the picture.

FAKED ... ?? What is ?

How do you know ... prove it .. whatever it is that you claim is faked.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Crustystinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sketch dickhead. You have to use your brain to see that the sketch is a simple representation of what is seen in the picture.
> 
> FAKED ... ?? What is ?
> 
> How do you know ... prove it .. whatever it is that you claim is faked.
Click to expand...


You confused him posting a sketch! Goof-0-phera has a hard time understanding that rational people use sketches and drawings to express images and ideas, rather than dragging out thick binders of blueprints and schematics.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.
> 
> Why don't you have official plans.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to purchase a set of the official copyrighted blueprints. I believe Mr. Robertson, not a goofball like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they grounded all of the news helicopters, who would have been able to get video from above that would have shown the structure of the buildings as they fell. All the video from the ground was obscured by the dust and smoke.
Click to expand...


How wrong can you be.  this helicopter photo on 9-11 shows a concrete wall topping into the core.


----------



## DiveCon

no, it doesnt
that is a FLOOR


----------



## Christophera

Your entire artist skit, to borrow a handy term from one of your fellow agents, is fake.

This is the concrete core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

LIAR

but thats nothing new


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.
> 
> Why don't you have official plans.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to purchase a set of the official copyrighted blueprints. I believe Mr. Robertson, not a goofball like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they grounded all of the news helicopters, who would have been able to get video from above that would have shown the structure of the buildings as they fell. All the video from the ground was obscured by the dust and smoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How wrong can you be.  this helicopter photo on 9-11 shows a concrete wall topping into the core.
Click to expand...


That wasn't a news helicopter, dumbass. It was a police helicopter who was not there with high quality equipment specifically filming the tower. Also, IIRC, what you are showing was taken with a still camera, capturing only one moment in time, not the entire collapse sequence. Had there been continuous video shot from several angles, you would have seen the steel cores years ago, and not spent a large chunk of your "adult" years trying to prove a fantasy.

Now, Why don't you get around to answering my questions??

*WHY?*


----------



## Christophera

Your fake artist balcony skit graphics don't match.  The drawing has a 2nd row of columns,






And the photo only shows one with 2 hallways blocked with plywood.  The sunlight is wrong for the north face of WTC 1.






I've proven concrete is the only thing seen from helicopters.  The east concrte core wall of WTC 1 toppling into the empty core area,






Just like this animation from video shows.






The steel core columns did not exist, and that is why you cannot show the FEMA on -911.


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, you show the steel core columns in that gif


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your fake artist balcony skit graphics don't match.  The drawing has a 2nd row of columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the photo only shows one with 2 hallways blocked with plywood.  The sunlight is wrong for the north face of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey Goof-0, why don't you look at the photo a little more closely. Specifically, look halfway between the two spotlights, just above the black steel storage shelves. Guess what that is going up into the ceiling?

You guessed it, a steel core column, covered in finishing materials. Just like the 3 columns on the right.

If you really look hard, you can see about 1 foot of another column directly to the left of the spotlight that's burning.


----------



## Christophera

Wrong proportions agent.

The twins had a concrete tubular core.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Wrong proportions agent.
> 
> The twins had a concrete tubular core.


Anyone who disagrees with you works for the government? Got it! The only difference between you and 9/11 inside job is you are better at cut and paste.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Wrong proportions agent.
> 
> The twins had a concrete tubular core.



Prove it!

Post one picture of the concrete core during the timeframe when the twins were intact and occupied.

If you can't, you lose.


----------



## DiveCon

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong proportions agent.
> 
> The twins had a concrete tubular core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who disagrees with you works for the government? Got it! The only difference between you and 9/11 inside job is you are better at cut and paste.
Click to expand...

on a side note, 9/11 rimjob is the only one that seems to agree with him
but they rimjob agrees with EVERY possible theory as long as its claiming the accurate and correct story is wrong


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.
> 
> Why don't you have official plans.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to purchase a set of the official copyrighted blueprints. I believe Mr. Robertson, not a goofball like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they grounded all of the news helicopters, who would have been able to get video from above that would have shown the structure of the buildings as they fell. All the video from the ground was obscured by the dust and smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> And now, some questions for you, Goof-0-phera,
> 
> Why don't you use your algoxy blood money to purchase a set of the official blueprints and prove us wrong, if you're so damned sure of your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Why can't you produce one image of an intact concrete core during any time period the twins were intact and occupied?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Why are you the only member of this message board who claims there was a concrete core? Why doesn't anyone else stand up for you and your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
Click to expand...


Why don't you answer these simple questions, Goof-0-phera?


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Your fake artist balcony skit graphics don't match. The drawing has a 2nd row of columns,



Get some glasses .. read what Rattus has to say on this .. he beat me to it.



			
				Rat in the Hat said:
			
		

> Hey Goof-0, why don't you look at the photo a little more closely. Specifically, look halfway between the two spotlights, just above the black steel storage shelves. Guess what that is going up into the ceiling?
> 
> You guessed it, a steel core column, covered in finishing materials. Just like the 3 columns on the right.
> 
> If you really look hard, you can see about 1 foot of another column directly to the left of the spotlight that's burning.



When I post something I am confident that it is accurate unlike you who just posts shit.

Go looky again find the two lights and look for the cupboards and other stuff and you WILL see the second row of columns as shown in the sketch.


----------



## elvis

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake artist balcony skit graphics don't match. The drawing has a 2nd row of columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get some glasses .. read what Rattus has to say on this .. he beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Goof-0, why don't you look at the photo a little more closely. Specifically, look halfway between the two spotlights, just above the black steel storage shelves. Guess what that is going up into the ceiling?
> 
> You guessed it, a steel core column, covered in finishing materials. Just like the 3 columns on the right.
> 
> If you really look hard, you can see about 1 foot of another column directly to the left of the spotlight that's burning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I post something I am confident that it is accurate unlike you who just posts shit.
> 
> Go looky again find the two lights and look for the cupboards and other stuff and you WILL see the second row of columns as shown in the sketch.
Click to expand...


I think crisco operates in a world where parallel lines intersect.


----------



## stannrodd

elvis said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake artist balcony skit graphics don't match. The drawing has a 2nd row of columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get some glasses .. read what Rattus has to say on this .. he beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Goof-0, why don't you look at the photo a little more closely. Specifically, look halfway between the two spotlights, just above the black steel storage shelves. Guess what that is going up into the ceiling?
> 
> You guessed it, a steel core column, covered in finishing materials. Just like the 3 columns on the right.
> 
> If you really look hard, you can see about 1 foot of another column directly to the left of the spotlight that's burning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I post something I am confident that it is accurate unlike you who just posts shit.
> 
> Go looky again find the two lights and look for the cupboards and other stuff and you WILL see the second row of columns as shown in the sketch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think crisco operates in a world where parallel lines intersect.
Click to expand...


.. and where concrete cores keep morphing to accommodate his imbecile arguments.

If he was any sort of reasonable human, which he isn't,  he would have admitted some 6-7 years ago that he just might be mistaken about his theory of exploding rebar, built to demolish, hidden core construction, PBS video explaining how the towers were rigged to demolish, core hallways .... blah blah blah.

What next Chris? .. got any new ideas which we can demolish for you !!

Oh and just BTW there is more to come on the interior photos of .. wait for it .. NO CONCRETE CORES ..


----------



## Fizz

WHY don't you get a job and pay the child support you skipped out on for over a dozen years?


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake artist balcony skit graphics don't match.  The drawing has a 2nd row of columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the photo only shows one with 2 hallways blocked with plywood.  The sunlight is wrong for the north face of WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Goof-0, why don't you look at the photo a little more closely. Specifically, look halfway between the two spotlights, just above the black steel storage shelves. Guess what that is going up into the ceiling?
Click to expand...


The drawing shows an entire row of columns and theFake plans show that too.  Looks like your deceptive little skit fails because the facts of the balcony photo just were not followed.

Ohhhhh, I guess it would fail anyway because the Fake plans would prove the conspiracy to deceive because there are GZ photos like the core wall at its base that prove they do not represent the buildings that were constructed.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> WHY don't you get a job and pay the child support you skipped out on for over a dozen years?



You know very well that I've shown that I was deprived of subpoenaed information when the santa barbara county sheriffs department failed to appear on subpoena
I needed that info to get medical treatment and have income.

You know because I've posted it many times.

MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped

So your post shows you are an agent that is against lawful government.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Now why don't you try the last 2 posts again, leaving out your damned blood money algoxy links.

Are you so desperate for cash that you have to try to slip these past us? Why not try getting a real job?

Oh wait, I forgot, if you got a job you would have to repay all of your child support. Never mind.


----------



## stannrodd

Chrustypharter said:
			
		

> I needed that info to get medical treatment and have income.



We all know you need medical treatment .. you know it too .. and you sure as hell don't need that information to act on your obvious need.

So what you do instead is ... create a fantasy out of a tragedy .. abuse the victims families with your constant lies ands set up a website to get blood money and infest the internet with your raving idiotic theory.

Look in the mirror and examine your SELF .. you should be ashamed.

You are in total denial .. 

My guess is that you are proud of what you do and that IMO makes you a shitbag.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY don't you get a job and pay the child support you skipped out on for over a dozen years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know very well that I've shown that I was deprived of subpoenaed information when the santa barbara county sheriffs department failed to appear on subpoena
> I needed that info to get medical treatment and have income.
> 
> You know because I've posted it many times.
> 
> MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
> estopped
> 
> So your post shows you are an agent that is against lawful government.
Click to expand...

A subpeana needs to be relevant to your case. You blamed you not paying child support on some stupid fuckin paper from 1876. Obviously it has no bearing on you sticking your dick in someone over 100 years later. 

The man of a million excuses. I'm a deadbeat dad because somebody hypnotized me into being a deadbeat dad by blinking at me. 

You are simply INSANE.


----------



## Christophera

Obviously the agent approves of lawless government, and the subpoena was filed years before the estoppel but DID deprive me of income and information I could use for medical treatment.

Failure to appear estoppes the county with "promissory estoppple" from attempting to collect ANY debt from me.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Obviously the agent approves of lawless government, and the subpoena was filed years before the estoppel but DID deprive me of income and information I could use for medical treatment.
> 
> Failure to appear estoppes the county with "promissory estoppple" from attempting to collect ANY debt from me.



Child support is a state law not a county. It does matter anyway to you. You are too fucking stupid to make any money and live off the charity of your sister in a boarding house. 

Even your sister pays you to stay away from her!!

How's that drivers license thing working out for you since you refuse to pay child support and have cheated your children out of money owed to them?

Fucking lying scumbag


----------



## Gamolon

elvis said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fake artist balcony skit graphics don't match. The drawing has a 2nd row of columns,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get some glasses .. read what Rattus has to say on this .. he beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Goof-0, why don't you look at the photo a little more closely. Specifically, look halfway between the two spotlights, just above the black steel storage shelves. Guess what that is going up into the ceiling?
> 
> You guessed it, a steel core column, covered in finishing materials. Just like the 3 columns on the right.
> 
> If you really look hard, you can see about 1 foot of another column directly to the left of the spotlight that's burning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I post something I am confident that it is accurate unlike you who just posts shit.
> 
> Go looky again find the two lights and look for the cupboards and other stuff and you WILL see the second row of columns as shown in the sketch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think crisco operates in a world where parallel lines intersect.
Click to expand...


Elvis,

Do you think it would be a good idea to close this thread and the other thread that Chris started? It seems that Chris has no new information whatsoever and does not want to discuss or delve into any questions or opposing evidence that may threaten his theory. 

He just posts the same thing over and over.

It's a never-ending cycle. 

Unless of course he can be forced to start answering the tough questions presented to him. If not, then it would seem that the best course of action would be to let the thread stand as is instead of spamming it with his same old crap.

Thoughts?


----------



## Christophera

It's a situation where you have no evidence and lying over and over is getting very obvious.

So is this where you appeal to a higher power to protect those secret means of mass murder?

And it's elvi


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Elvis,

I second Gamolon's proposal. Mr. Brown is posting and re-posting the exact same information that he first presented 13 months ago. No matter what evidence he is shown, he continues to waste valuable server space with his delusional fantasies, and personal information.

I think both of these threads have run their course, and should be locked.

Respectfully,
The Rat


----------



## slackjawed

I vote in favor of closing agent chri$$y's threads for the reasons stated bythe two individuals above and to limit his business of making money from his website by posting links in this forum.


----------



## slackjawed

lest we forget where agent chri$$y has been working; 

Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an &#8216;expert&#8217; and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all &#8216;agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## slackjawed

lest we forget where agent chri$$y has been working; 

Democratic Underground - A link to Christophera's discredited concrete-core theory isn't proof enough for you? n/t - Democratic Underground



World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11



Mike Malloy :: View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core
(where he has been banned, and accused of posting from an IP outside the USA, interesting to say the least)


The 'WTC Had a Concrete Core' Hoax, page 1
(where he is debunked AND banned)


9-11 Disinformation and internet forums.
(where he has lied and tried to explain why he has been banned from forums)

Famous "diagonal Cut Column" - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where is ridiculed and debunked)

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - Page 3 - David Icke's Official Forums
(where is accepted as an expert and is a senior member, has a pic of him)

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide
(where his theories are quoted, linked and ebunked)

"The "Official" Unofficial 9/11 Story v.2" | MySpace Forums
(where he is ridiculed, and debunked, as well as dismissed as a kook)

My Reaction to Judy Woods' "Exotic Weapons" theory - We are Change Tampa (Tampa, FL) - Meetup
(where is now listed as a former member, guess he was banned)

Nutty 9-11 Physics
(where he debunked and refered to as banned for spreading propaganda)

Some Reflections On Molten Steel - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum
(where he has presented his theory, it is repeatedly debunked by physics students and professers, and then he gets banned for calling the all agents, what a surprise huh?)

)


----------



## stannrodd

The Respectfu Rattus said:
			
		

> Elvis,
> 
> I second Gamolon's proposal. Mr. Brown is posting and re-posting the exact same information that he first presented 13 months ago. No matter what evidence he is shown, he continues to waste valuable server space with his delusional fantasies, and personal information.
> 
> I think both of these threads have run their course, and should be locked.
> 
> Respectfully,
> The Rat



I respectfully agree with you Rattus ... but having a thread locked still allows views and the obvious blood money links are still being clicked .. perhaps.

I would lock the thread and post an admin message that viewers should be aware of the blood money scenario and advise against clicking the algoxy links .. or simply delete the threads entirely. Removal of the hundreds of thousands of Chris's links is possible but not entirely economic in terms of useful "time spent".

The job here is done I think. Chris is again totally debunked, has no credibility and simply uses your server space to make an income at the expense of the victims of that tragedy.

He also has 400+ pages of the same crap at Break for News forums. Debunked and banned of course as he will be from any forum. But he still manages to hoodwink some places like a soccer forum somewhere .. he got banned there after I pointed the admin to the BFN site.

My thoughts ..

Regards 
Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> The Respectfu Rattus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis,
> 
> I second Gamolon's proposal. Mr. Brown is posting and re-posting the exact same information that he first presented 13 months ago. No matter what evidence he is shown, he continues to waste valuable server space with his delusional fantasies, and personal information.
> 
> I think both of these threads have run their course, and should be locked.
> 
> Respectfully,
> The Rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully agree with you Rattus ... but having a thread locked still allows views and the obvious blood money links are still being clicked .. perhaps.
> 
> I would lock the thread and post an admin message that viewers should be aware of the blood money scenario and advise against clicking the algoxy links .. or simply delete the threads entirely. Removal of the hundreds of thousands of Chris's links is possible but not entirely economic in terms of useful "time spent".
> 
> The job here is done I think. Chris is again totally debunked, has no credibility and simply uses your server space to make an income at the expense of the victims of that tragedy.
> 
> He also has 400+ pages of the same crap at Break for News forums. Debunked and banned of course as he will be from any forum. But he still manages to hoodwink some places like a soccer forum somewhere .. he got banned there after I pointed the admin to the BFN site.
> 
> My thoughts ..
> 
> Regards
> Stann
Click to expand...


Stann,

I'm not entirely sure, and maybe a mod or admin can clear this up, but I believe when a thread is locked any links reset to when a poster has less than 15 posts and links could not be posted. If not, than Mr. Brown should be banned which would kill his links.

Also, a simple "replace with" function could change the word "algoxy" to something like "allgoofy" with very minimal effort, and would break his links forever.

Again, I have never been a mod or admin, and have never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express, so I would have to give way to their greater knowledge.

The Rat, AKA Master Agent Rattius Hattus, Special Flying Squad, Supplier of Punch & Pie.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Respectfu Rattus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis,
> 
> I second Gamolon's proposal. Mr. Brown is posting and re-posting the exact same information that he first presented 13 months ago. No matter what evidence he is shown, he continues to waste valuable server space with his delusional fantasies, and personal information.
> 
> I think both of these threads have run their course, and should be locked.
> 
> Respectfully,
> The Rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully agree with you Rattus ... but having a thread locked still allows views and the obvious blood money links are still being clicked .. perhaps.
> 
> I would lock the thread and post an admin message that viewers should be aware of the blood money scenario and advise against clicking the algoxy links .. or simply delete the threads entirely. Removal of the hundreds of thousands of Chris's links is possible but not entirely economic in terms of useful "time spent".
> 
> The job here is done I think. Chris is again totally debunked, has no credibility and simply uses your server space to make an income at the expense of the victims of that tragedy.
> 
> He also has 400+ pages of the same crap at Break for News forums. Debunked and banned of course as he will be from any forum. But he still manages to hoodwink some places like a soccer forum somewhere .. he got banned there after I pointed the admin to the BFN site.
> 
> My thoughts ..
> 
> Regards
> Stann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stann,
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, and maybe a mod or admin can clear this up, but I believe when a thread is locked any links reset to when a poster has less than 15 posts and links could not be posted. If not, than Mr. Brown should be banned which would kill his links.
> 
> Also, a simple "replace with" function could change the word "algoxy" to something like "allgoofy" with very minimal effort, and would break his links forever.
> 
> Again, I have never been a mod or admin, and have never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express, so I would have to give way to their greater knowledge.
> 
> The Rat, AKA Master Agent Rattius Hattus, Special Flying Squad, Supplier of Punch & Pie.
Click to expand...

nope, that doesnt kill links either


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully agree with you Rattus ... but having a thread locked still allows views and the obvious blood money links are still being clicked .. perhaps.
> 
> I would lock the thread and post an admin message that viewers should be aware of the blood money scenario and advise against clicking the algoxy links .. or simply delete the threads entirely. Removal of the hundreds of thousands of Chris's links is possible but not entirely economic in terms of useful "time spent".
> 
> The job here is done I think. Chris is again totally debunked, has no credibility and simply uses your server space to make an income at the expense of the victims of that tragedy.
> 
> He also has 400+ pages of the same crap at Break for News forums. Debunked and banned of course as he will be from any forum. But he still manages to hoodwink some places like a soccer forum somewhere .. he got banned there after I pointed the admin to the BFN site.
> 
> My thoughts ..
> 
> Regards
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stann,
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, and maybe a mod or admin can clear this up, but I believe when a thread is locked any links reset to when a poster has less than 15 posts and links could not be posted. If not, than Mr. Brown should be banned which would kill his links.
> 
> Also, a simple "replace with" function could change the word "algoxy" to something like "allgoofy" with very minimal effort, and would break his links forever.
> 
> Again, I have never been a mod or admin, and have never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express, so I would have to give way to their greater knowledge.
> 
> The Rat, AKA Master Agent Rattius Hattus, Special Flying Squad, Supplier of Punch & Pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, that doesnt kill links either
Click to expand...


I used to call it alpoxy .. hilarious ..*g *or a * p* .. posted the false link all the time .. sorry to those with the problem .. we all need to have a laugh !


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> It's a situation where you have no evidence and lying over and over is getting very obvious.
> 
> So is this where you appeal to a higher power to protect those secret means of mass murder?
> 
> And it's elvi



No Chris.

It's simply the fact that you won't address ANY of the tough questions or counter-arguments against your core theory. You have been asked to elaborate on many aspects and you refuse. Yo have been asked specifically by me to draw a layout of the lobby level of WTC1 to show that you can fit everything in your core and you won't citing the fact that you don;t have elevator dimensions. Even though there is information out there for you to get, you still don't.

You use blurry, out of focus pictures, to try and fool people into seeing what you say is there. Why do you not have any clear pictures of what you speak?

You have been asked NUMEROUS times to site your sources for the claims you make and you provide none. Example. I have asked you to provide links or information to the use of butt plates used to join steel columns. I have asked you to provide a clear picture of said butt plates. I have seen none yet.

The only proof you provide is your own speculation. You never back it with any corroborating evidence. Ever.

If you were REALLY after the truth like you say, you'd entertain all questions and evidence against your theory and try to prove them wrong. Especially when you accuse people of murder.

But alas, as we have seen, you're more interested in not paying child support and guiding people to your stupid sites.

I ask for this thread (and the other) to be closed because you refuse to do what any good person would to if they were honest. And that's to entertain ANY evidence that may prove you wrong. 

This thread is DEAD as far as you're concerned because you refuse to address any questions or provide evidence requested. If you would address our questions, I wouldn't have a problem keeping it open.

It's your choice. Answer they questions, or I'll continue to ask to have it closed. If this were a real time debate with people in an audience waiting to make a decision, you'd be a made out to be a fool.

Are you going to address our questions or not?


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a situation where you have no evidence and lying over and over is getting very obvious.
> 
> So is this where you appeal to a higher power to protect those secret means of mass murder?
> 
> And it's elvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Chris.
> 
> It's simply the fact that you won't address ANY of the tough questions or counter-arguments against your core theory.
> 
> You have been asked NUMEROUS times to site your sources for the claims you make and you provide none. Example. I have asked you to provide links or information to the use of butt plates used to join steel columns.
Click to expand...


Where is the image of this core from 9-11 I've been asking for over the last 7 years?







Because you, nor anyone have ever posted an image of that core on 9-11, all of your posts are subterfuge.  That is an image that must exist *IF* steel core columns existed in the core of the twins.

You have no evidence for that core.

The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.

Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

The engineer of record of record identifies a concrete core.

A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

On 9-11 we see a concrete core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a situation where you have no evidence and lying over and over is getting very obvious.
> 
> So is this where you appeal to a higher power to protect those secret means of mass murder?
> 
> And it's elvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Chris.
> 
> It's simply the fact that you won't address ANY of the tough questions or counter-arguments against your core theory.
> 
> You have been asked NUMEROUS times to site your sources for the claims you make and you provide none. Example. I have asked you to provide links or information to the use of butt plates used to join steel columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the image of this core from 9-11 I've been asking for over the last 7 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, nor anyone have ever posted an image of that core on 9-11, all of your posts are subterfuge.  That is an image that must exist *IF* steel core columns existed in the core of the twins.
> 
> You have no evidence for that core.
> 
> The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> The engineer of record of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> On 9-11 we see a concrete core.
Click to expand...


Let's discuss this Chris.

If you cannot provide a scaled drawing of WTC1's lobby level with all that was there, the image of core columns on 9/11 would be irrelevant because it would be PROVEN that your core could not have physically existed.

Plain and simple. 

I have talked with eyewitnesses who worked on both towers. They ALL say that the towers were identical and that there was access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level just as I have always claimed.

Since that is true, PROVEN by eyewitness accounts, then your concrete core of WTC1 is FALSE because the elevators would have been in the area your supposed core was in.

You cannot and WILL NOT provide a scaled drawing because you KNOW this it would be the end of you and your core theory.

I will make this challenge to you yet again.

Draw a scaled drawing of WTC1's lobby level. We can work out the details as we go along. If you prove to everyone here that your concrete core could fit, I will leave this board forever and never bother you again.

What do you have to lose? Except maybe your credibility...

I KNOW I am right and your afraid because you know it also.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Chris.
> 
> It's simply the fact that you won't address ANY of the tough questions or counter-arguments against your core theory.
> 
> You have been asked NUMEROUS times to site your sources for the claims you make and you provide none. Example. I have asked you to provide links or information to the use of butt plates used to join steel columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the image of this core from 9-11 I've been asking for over the last 7 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, nor anyone have ever posted an image of that core on 9-11, all of your posts are subterfuge.  That is an image that must exist *IF* steel core columns existed in the core of the twins.
> 
> You have no evidence for that core.
> 
> The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> The engineer of record of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> On 9-11 we see a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's discuss this Chris.
> 
> If you cannot provide a scaled drawing of WTC1's lobby level with all that was there, the image of core columns on 9/11 would be irrelevant because it would be PROVEN that your core could not have physically existed.
> 
> Plain and simple.
Click to expand...


What is plain and simple is that you can show no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.  Whereas there is huge independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._ 

One thing is certain.  If the building stood for 33 years, then the steel core would be visible IF it existed.

What do we see?  Rebar surrounding an empty core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the image of this core from 9-11 I've been asking for over the last 7 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you, nor anyone have ever posted an image of that core on 9-11, all of your posts are subterfuge.  That is an image that must exist *IF* steel core columns existed in the core of the twins.
> 
> You have no evidence for that core.
> 
> The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6
> 
> The engineer of record of record identifies a concrete core.
> 
> A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.  August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.
> 
> On 9-11 we see a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's discuss this Chris.
> 
> If you cannot provide a scaled drawing of WTC1's lobby level with all that was there, the image of core columns on 9/11 would be irrelevant because it would be PROVEN that your core could not have physically existed.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is plain and simple is that you can show no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.  Whereas there is huge independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> One thing is certain.  If the building stood for 33 years, then the steel core would be visible IF it existed.
> 
> What do we see?  Rebar surrounding an empty core.
Click to expand...


The fact that you cannot dispute my proof that your concrete core was physically impossible makes all your claims, evidence, and theories null and void. 

The fact that I can't produce photos of core columns does not prove your concrete core existed. 

Do you get that yet moron?

I PROVE your core did not exist. I am not proving that there were 47 core columns.

You ar just friggin' too stupid to get that simple fact.

Take my challenge coward. What have you got yo lose?


----------



## Christophera

You have no proof of anything except the fact you are concealing treason, so give up pretending .  .  . agent.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's discuss this Chris.
> 
> If you cannot provide a scaled drawing of WTC1's lobby level with all that was there, the image of core columns on 9/11 would be irrelevant because it would be PROVEN that your core could not have physically existed.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is plain and simple is that you can show no independently verified evidence for steel core columns.  Whereas there is huge independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> One thing is certain.  If the building stood for 33 years, then the steel core would be visible IF it existed.
> 
> What do we see?  Rebar surrounding an empty core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you cannot dispute my proof that your concrete core was physically impossible makes all your claims, evidence, and theories null and void.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that I can't produce photos of core columns does not prove your concrete core existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another "air core" theory.  Sorry agent, there was a core.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get that yet moron?
> 
> I PROVE your core did not exist. I am not proving that there were 47 core columns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot prove there were steel core columns.  You cannot prove that this concrete, rectangular tube, resistent to sway and twist in the wind, is not concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not even pretended a reasonable explanation for what it is if not concrete.
> 
> If you were real you would be a moron.  You are not, you are an agent, a member of a false group infiltrating an internet forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ar just friggin' too stupid to get that simple fact
> 
> Take my challenge coward. What have you got yo lose?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You refuse to give your name and call me a coward?
> 
> 
> 
> You got no credibility.  No allegiance to the US Constitution, no ability to recognize violations of law.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamolon

You're concrete core could not have physically existed. 

I have proven that. You can't prove my evidence wrong which is why you are a coward and won't take me up on my challenge.

Come on coward! I dare you. Try and show my evidence against your core is incorrect. 

You can't!


----------



## Christophera

I already have agent.  It's been going on for years.  You are an agent, you don't use evidence and reason.

Because not one 9-11 image shows this core, 






It is obvious, after seeing this,






That the Twin towers had a concrete core, not steel columns as FEMA misrepresents.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I already have agent.  It's been going on for years.  You are an agent, you don't use evidence and reason.



Then it should be easy for you to prove my evidence of your core being physically impossible to be incorrect.

So please do. 

Draw a scaled drawing showing that everything fit inside your core. 

You can't do it. That's why you're a coward and won't accept my challenge.


----------



## Jeremy

*  *THIS JUST IT:* *​
(AP) - Evidence found that explosive were placed inside of the Titanic and had the hull been made of steel (as The White Star Line claimed) and not concrete, the ship would have stayed afloat!!!

**LINK!!!!**


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Because not one 9-11 image shows this core..(image link removed to avoid promotion of blood money website)



That's because the image is a schematic ..dickhead .. and on 9/11 it would have been a tad difficult to photograph a schematic at GZ while the buildings collapsed.

So let's look at the historical photographic record instead, which clearly shows a steel core.


----------



## Fizz

i'm still waiting for chris to file charges against Robertson as a traitor since Robertson has clarified the newsweek article and stated the towers had a steel core.

whats wrong Chris? too afraid to go after the big guy?!! 

World Trade Center Engineer Leslie Robertson on 9/11 Attack, Building Collapse - Newsweek


----------



## Christophera

Jeremy said:


> *  *THIS JUST IT:* *​
> (AP) - Evidence found that explosive were placed inside of the Titanic and had the hull been made of steel (as The White Star Line claimed) and not concrete, the ship would have stayed afloat!!!
> 
> **LINK!!!!**



Unlike the Twin towers where they could not have existed with a steel core and stood with the concrete AFTER all the steel was gone.


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because not one 9-11 image shows this core..(image link removed to avoid promotion of blood money website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the image is a schematic ..dickhead .. and on 9/11 it would have been a tad difficult to photograph a schematic at GZ while the buildings collapsed.
> 
> So let's look at the historical photographic record instead, which clearly shows a steel core.
Click to expand...


The Twins did not have a core such as this schematic shows.







Which this image demonstrates very well.


----------



## Citizen Pat

I recall that a Saudi company was given military clearance to weld the plastic coated rebar in the core area of the WTC, back in the early 70's?  Did any one else see the PBS Documentary?


----------



## Citizen Pat

One can't have a home built without structural details.  A new building 105 stories high, new to its development at the time required city, state, federal and military clearances.  Where are all of these agencies stamped approved plans?  Congress should INSIST that these drawings be made a part of the OFFICIAL RECORD.


----------



## stannrodd

Citizen Pat said:


> I recall that a Saudi company was given military clearance to weld the plastic coated rebar in the core area of the WTC, back in the early 70's?  Did any one else see the PBS Documentary?



LIAR ..... wink wink



			
				crunchyfarter said:
			
		

> The Twins did not have a core such as this schematic shows.



Correct Chris  .. it had a steel core as is well known.

Please inform yourself of facts before lying through your false teeth here .. big flappy ears..


----------



## Fizz

Citizen Pat said:


> One can't have a home built without structural details.  A new building 105 stories high, new to its development at the time required city, state, federal and military clearances.  Where are all of these agencies stamped approved plans?  Congress should INSIST that these drawings be made a part of the OFFICIAL RECORD.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Citizen Pat said:


> One can't have a home built without structural details.  A new building 105 stories high, new to its development at the time required city, state,* federal and military clearances*.  Where are all of these agencies stamped approved plans?  Congress should INSIST that these drawings be made a part of the OFFICIAL RECORD.



Federal and military clearances for a commercial building???

Chris, did you make up this new character for comedy?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ok, I don't care where you are, this is just too damn funny,



> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Citizen Pat.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Citizen Pat
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> Forward Message



     

Hey Chris, what point were you trying to make sending *0* points to me? Leave a comment next time.


----------



## Gamolon

Citizen Pat said:


> One can't have a home built without structural details.  A new building 105 stories high, new to its development at the time required city, state, federal and military clearances.  Where are all of these agencies stamped approved plans?  Congress should INSIST that these drawings be made a part of the OFFICIAL RECORD.



Citizen Pat.

I have some questions that I would appreciate you answering for me regarding Chris' evidence of a rectangular, concrete core. A concrete core with long walls of 12' thick concrete and short walls of 17' thick concrete at it's base. Chris says that the concrete core walls of WTC1 were BETWEEN the first row of core column and the first inner row of columns. That means that there was 12' of concrete between the lobby and the 12 express elevators (11 on the opposite side). Chris INSISTS that ALL elevators at the lobby level were accessed form within the concrete core and that there was no access to ANY elevators OUTSIDE the core at the lobby level.

Now read the next part closely. Chris used to believe that there was NO ACCESS to ANY elevators outside the core at the lobby level IN EITHER TOWER. Do you understand what I am saying? Let's say that again. Based on everything Chris saw and read, he ALWAYS BELIEVED THERE WAS NO ACCESS TO ANY ELEVATORS AT THE LOBBY LEVEL FROM OUTSIDE THE CORE IN EITHER WTC1 OR WTC2.

That is until I proved him wrong. To which HE ADMITTED, in a thread on another forum, he was wrong and that I finally proved access to elevators from outside the core, at the lobby level. 

Then his story changed to fit this new evidence I provided. He then started saying that the towers were radically different in design and THAT WTC2 had access to elevators outside the core, but WTC1 did not.

WHAT?

Where did he get this new information all of a sudden that the towers were radically different? Why did he first believe that both towers had no access to ANY elevators outside the core? Was the supposed documentary wrong about them at first? Why the new information from Chris about WTC2 being designed like Cape Canaveral? Why did he start to say this AFTER he admitted to being wrong about the elevator access?

He still holds fast to the fact that there was no access to ANY elevators from outsdie the core at the lobby level.

Want to know a secret? I KNOW people that worked in both towers. I have spoken to them personally. One of whom I work with now. Every one of them said that WTC1 was like WTC2. They ALL said that there was access to the express elevators FROM OUTSIDE the core at the lobby in WTC1.

I can sit here and tell you this all day, but here's the kicker. Go find someone yourself that worked there and ask them what the access was like. you'll get the same answer that I have. I don't need to tell lies and make stuff up because it's the truth. This simple exercise of asking people who worked there will PROVE to you Chris is wrong about everything.

Why do you think he is fighting so hard to maintain the fact the WTC1 was different than WTC2? Because if he admits WTC1 had elevator access from outside the core, that means there could not have been a 12' thick concrete wall between the lobby area and the express elevators! 

Why do you think he won't produce a scaled drawing of the lobby to show how all 48 elevators, a 16' wide hallway running the length of the core, and three stairwells, fit inside?

Because he can't! It's all made up as he goes along. He changes his story and shapes it as people present evidence against it. I can show you his past websites and threads to show how his story evolved over time. 

The big question. Why do the hard facts of his theory keep changing if his evidence is from a video from way back? Did they change it or something? I've been debating Chris for years and my story never changes, why does his? Why won't he ask people who worked in the towers about what the lobby layout was like in WTC1? All these excuses to NOT get this information or answer the tough questions, yet he can accuse people of murder using blurry pictures and a mistake laden theory...

And you believe him...

That's what's sad.


----------



## Gamolon

Citizen Pat said:


> One can't have a home built without structural details.  A new building 105 stories high, new to its development at the time required city, state, federal and military clearances.  Where are all of these agencies stamped approved plans?  Congress should INSIST that these drawings be made a part of the OFFICIAL RECORD.



Have you talked with Leslie Robertson yet? I have. I've emailed him about Chris' core. Of course I'm lying and I'm an agent right? Why don't YOU talk to him and see what he says about Chris' core. Don't listen to just us.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Have you talked with Leslie Robertson yet? I have. I've emailed him about Chris' core. Of course I'm lying and I'm an agent right? Why don't YOU talk to him and see what he says about Chris' core. Don't listen to just us.



here is an ACTUAL quote from robertson:

NEWSWEEK contacted Robertson, who confirmed that there was no concrete core in either tower. "For both towers, the structure of the core was composed of steel beams and girders supported by steel columns," he said. "The steel beams and girders supported a profiled metal deck overlain by reinforced concrete slabs." 

World Trade Center Engineer Leslie Robertson on 9/11 Attack, Building Collapse - Newsweek

no concrete core. end of story.


----------



## Christophera

The psyops disinformation lie left out the truss beams under the floor.  Better call your agent at Newsweek and get the new misinformation working to obscure the truth more accurate in that respect.



Robertson​


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Citizen Pat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't have a home built without structural details.  A new building 105 stories high, new to its development at the time required city, state, federal and military clearances.  Where are all of these agencies stamped approved plans?  Congress should INSIST that these drawings be made a part of the OFFICIAL RECORD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm lying and I'm an agent right?
Click to expand...


gumout, the only thing you EVER do is lie, manipulate and deceive within the goal of your agenda.  The phoney social scene backing your treasonous act is obvious.

You have a direct command directed at you from a US citizen acting in support and defense of the US Constitution to call homeland security and remain where you are until they can take you in for questioning.   NOW!



I tried calling to follow up on agents pretend suggestion that LERA had plans.  I called, they would say nothing about anything.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> gumout, the only thing you EVER do is lie, manipulate and deceive within the goal of your agenda. The phoney social scene backing your treasonous act is obvious.
> 
> You have a direct command directed at you from a US citizen acting in support and defense of the US Constitution to call homeland security and remain where you are until they can take you in for questioning. NOW!



This should read ..



			
				CrunchySphincter said:
			
		

> gumout, the only thing I EVER do is lie, manipulate and deceive within the goal of my agenda. The phoney social scene backing my treasonous act is obvious.
> 
> I have a direct command directed at me from a US citizen acting in support and defense of the US Constitution to call homeland security and I remain where I am until they can take me in for questioning. SOON!


----------



## Jeremy

When the hell is this thread going to get moved to the humor section?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Pat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can't have a home built without structural details.  A new building 105 stories high, new to its development at the time required city, state, federal and military clearances.  Where are all of these agencies stamped approved plans?  Congress should INSIST that these drawings be made a part of the OFFICIAL RECORD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm lying and I'm an agent right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gumout, the only thing you EVER do is lie, manipulate and deceive within the goal of your agenda.  The phoney social scene backing your treasonous act is obvious.
> 
> You have a direct command directed at you from a US citizen acting in support and defense of the US Constitution to call homeland security and remain where you are until they can take you in for questioning.   NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried calling to follow up on agents pretend suggestion that LERA had plans.  I called, they would say nothing about anything.
Click to expand...


That's pretty funny, Pat.

A delusional retard commanding someone to turn themselves in because of your imbecile fantasy.

Go back to the Fortress of Tarditude, moron.


----------



## stannrodd

Jeremy said:
			
		

> When the hell is this thread going to get moved to the humor section?



Chris wouldn't approve .. he really is serious about this theory. Total dedication to his bullshit deception and lies.

He needs this venue to make a living ...

It would also be an insult to the funny side of life, don't you think?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jeremy said:


> When the hell is this thread going to get moved to the humor section?



Actually, I think the Romper Room is more appropriate, considering they closed out "Stupid Shit by Stupid People".


----------



## Jeremy

Even Bill Maher thinks troofers are are assholes ... that says a lot!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzNwcFUwM3U&feature=related]YouTube - BILL MAHER TASERS 9/11 TRUTHER[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.
> 
> Why don't you have official plans.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to purchase a set of the official copyrighted blueprints. I believe Mr. Robertson, not a goofball like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they grounded all of the news helicopters, who would have been able to get video from above that would have shown the structure of the buildings as they fell. All the video from the ground was obscured by the dust and smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> And now, some questions for you, Goof-0-phera,
> 
> Why don't you use your algoxy blood money to purchase a set of the official blueprints and prove us wrong, if you're so damned sure of your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Why can't you produce one image of an intact concrete core during any time period the twins were intact and occupied?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Why are you the only member of this message board who claims there was a concrete core? Why doesn't anyone else stand up for you and your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you answer these simple questions, Goof-0-phera?
Click to expand...


Still waiting for these answers, ChrisPat


----------



## Jeremy

*WHY!!!!!!​*

*WHY!!!!!!​*

*WHY!!!!!!​*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The psyops disinformation lie left out the truss beams under the floor.  Better call your agent at Newsweek and get the new misinformation working to obscure the truth more accurate in that respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson​



there were truss beams inside the steel core? really? you got plans for that?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The psyops disinformation lie left out the truss beams under the floor.  Better call your agent at Newsweek and get the new misinformation working to obscure the truth more accurate in that respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were truss beams inside the steel core? really? you got plans for that?
Click to expand...


No, ChrisPat doesn't. But s/he'll be perfectly happy to drag this picture out again,


----------



## elvis

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The psyops disinformation lie left out the truss beams under the floor.  Better call your agent at Newsweek and get the new misinformation working to obscure the truth more accurate in that respect.
> 
> 
> 
> Robertson​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were truss beams inside the steel core? really? you got plans for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, ChrisPat doesn't. But s/he'll be perfectly happy to drag this picture out again,
> View attachment 11625
Click to expand...


what is it with the name Chris and redundant horse shit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

elvis said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> there were truss beams inside the steel core? really? you got plans for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, ChrisPat doesn't. But s/he'll be perfectly happy to drag this picture out again,
> View attachment 11625
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is it with the name Chris and redundant horse shit?
Click to expand...


Since the name can be male or female, maybe that confusion carries over to their real life.

The conclusion in their mind is, "Since I don't know what I am, I'll just be an idiot"


----------



## stannrodd

I liked your last avatar better Rattus


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> I liked your last avatar better Rattus



Just using this one until tomorrow in exchange for a donation to the Salvation Army.

See the Avatar of Shame thread in the flame zone for details.


----------



## stannrodd

Seems Chri$$y has gone on holidaze ..

Here's a nice tune to sing-along to while he's away ... 

[youtube]MOg2wL9W_Vs[/youtube]

I know he likes it.. because it reminds him of his theory .. and his arguments.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Seems Chri$$y has gone on holidaze ..
> 
> Here's a nice tune to sing-along to while he's away ...
> 
> [youtube]MOg2wL9W_Vs[/youtube]
> 
> I know he likes it.. because it reminds him of his theory .. and his arguments.



He probably owns the special edition of the director's cut, extended and deleted scenes replaced. He sets his DVD player to continually replay it, so he can enjoy it all day.


----------



## Fizz

Rat in the Hat said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Chri$$y has gone on holidaze ..
> 
> Here's a nice tune to sing-along to while he's away ...
> 
> [youtube]MOg2wL9W_Vs[/youtube]
> 
> I know he likes it.. because it reminds him of his theory .. and his arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably owns the special edition of the director's cut, extended and deleted scenes replaced. He sets his DVD player to continually replay it, so he can enjoy it all day.
Click to expand...


is this a scene from his famously missing documentary. you know... the one that he just remembered he always knew but for some time was unable to recall but now he remembers it perfectly even though his story has changed over the last ten years but the changes were also in the documentary???


----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresented theelevator guide rail support steel as core columns.  The butt plates used to join support steel together inside the core proves the methods of connection to be too weak for core columns.






Which is why we see an empty core area on 9-11.


----------



## Liability

ChristoFEARa said:


> * * * *



Repeating your previously refuted and entirely fictional claims does nothing to support your paranoid delusions, NULL POSTER.

You NULL post is therefore snipped in the quote and I mock you for being a lying pussy.


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm, agents pretending delusion, as if  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992


Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6 




, was lying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> crap



.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Chris, I'm kind of bored today. Why don't you give me a good laugh and send me 0 reputation points again.


----------



## Christophera

Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Why did you send me 0 reputation points?

You didn't leave a comment.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> Hmmmmm, * * * *




Mindlessly spouting a book which the mutant lying pussy doesn't even begin to understand doesn't support any of the idiocy he devoutly repeats.   

Null Poster's latest null post has therefore been snipped when quoted!

And it has just as much meaning now as when NULL POSTER, the pussy liar douche bag, first posted his idiocy!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The drawing doesn't show what the picture shows and its faked anyway.
> 
> Why don't you have official plans.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to purchase a set of the official copyrighted blueprints. I believe Mr. Robertson, not a goofball like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they grounded all of the news helicopters, who would have been able to get video from above that would have shown the structure of the buildings as they fell. All the video from the ground was obscured by the dust and smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> And now, some questions for you, Goof-0-phera,
> 
> Why don't you use your algoxy blood money to purchase a set of the official blueprints and prove us wrong, if you're so damned sure of your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Why can't you produce one image of an intact concrete core during any time period the twins were intact and occupied?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Why are you the only member of this message board who claims there was a concrete core? Why doesn't anyone else stand up for you and your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you answer these simple questions, Goof-0-phera?
Click to expand...


We're still waiting for these answers.


----------



## stannrodd

Rat in the Hat said:
			
		

> We're still waiting for these answers..



Lets us not forget that Chris is a spiritual being and needs time to absorb his surroundings and respond in due course ..

Feel free to peruse his masterful and enlightened view of himself at these forums where he is not only Chris White Feather (=coward) but an assorstment of other personas... this is his factory .. where he assumes to plan his CCC attacks (CCC = Christophers Concrete Core)

*Namasteezy Spirit - Records, Weavings, Music, & Interdependent Research for future generations*

Namasteezy Spirit - Records, Weavings, Music, & Interdependent Research for future generations :: View Forum - The built to demolish 911 Towers

What a guy huh ....


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't need to purchase a set of the official copyrighted blueprints. I believe Mr. Robertson, not a goofball like you.
> 
> Because they grounded all of the news helicopters, who would have been able to get video from above that would have shown the structure of the buildings as they fell. All the video from the ground was obscured by the dust and smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, here is a pic showing an empty core with a massive concrete wall toppling into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now, some questions for you, Goof-0-phera,
> 
> Why don't you use your algoxy blood money to purchase a set of the official blueprints and prove us wrong, if you're so damned sure of your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no official plans to be had, whatsoever.  If that were not true then all the "quasi leaders of 9-11" would have made them available.
> 
> agents pretending they are stupid really doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you produce one image of an intact concrete core during any time period the twins were intact and occupied?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh, why can't you recognize violations of law that deprive the public of 6,000 photo files?
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you the only member of this message board who claims there was a concrete core? Why doesn't anyone else stand up for you and your theory?
> 
> *WHY?*
> 
> Why don't you answer these simple questions, Goof-0-phera?
> 
> We're still waiting for these answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either there are no real truth seekers here or they are completely controlled by social fears, dependent on quasi leaders or are clueless as to structural steel and concrete.
> 
> Similar to agents attempting to assert that this is gypsum fastened to steel core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a concrete tube.  The inner tube of the "tube in a tube" construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:
			
		

> Similar to agents attempting to assert that this is gypsum fastened to steel core columns.



It's a photo of the Colgate Clock with the steel core of WTC 2 collapsing in the background..

You have been shown the true structure of the towers so WHY do you keep lying that it is something else ..

Why do you keep telling lies Chris ????


----------



## DiveCon

Citizen Pat said:


> I recall that a Saudi company was given military clearance to weld the plastic coated rebar in the core area of the WTC, back in the early 70's?  Did any one else see the PBS Documentary?


yes i saw SEVERAL documentaries on the construction of the tower, both before AND after 9/11
and not one of them showed a concrete core
you fucking moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is a concrete tube.  The inner tube of the "tube in a tube" construction.



liar. its steel and you've already been shown that. yet you still lie and show an unclear picture and claim its concrete. scumbag.


----------



## Christophera

That steel is not inside the core,  It surrounds the core.  Here it is after the concrete behind has partially fallen away.











Show this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

the steel IS the core


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> the steel IS the core



This steel is outside the core.






Show the steel FEMA says was there on 9-11?


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> [
> This steel is outside the core.


liar.

the only steel outside the core is the perimeter walls.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> This steel is outside the core.
> 
> 
> 
> liar.
> 
> the only steel outside the core is the perimeter walls.
Click to expand...

goof-o-phera shows the steel core photo then claims no steel core


----------



## Christophera

I just showed what has already been proven numerous times to be the inner walls that supported the floors but agents do not use evidence, they lie.  The spire is of that wall at the NW corner.






The spire is outside the concrete core wall in this photo.  The north wall has fallen and the empty core is visible.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in either of those photos, but there is plenty of STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Christophera

Oxford identifies a concrete core.






Finniston, Monty; Williams, Trevor; Bissell, Christopher, eds (1992). "Skyscraper". Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology. Oxford University Press. p. 322. ISBN 0-19-869138-6

So does a structural engineer certified in 12 states, August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., not to mention the engineer of record.

Then we see what can only be concrete.






It is obvious you are working to support a deception


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> It is obvious you are working to support a deception



sorry jackass. it is YOU that is trying to deceive people by lying. 

YOU are the one that jsut got caught posting a FAKE VIDEO!!! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-filed-in-district-court-251.html#post2804234


----------



## Gamolon

Why do you lie Chris? Here what you posted at the other site as Chris-Whitefeather:



			
				Chris-Whitefeather said:
			
		

> The only dimensions I am sure of are the inside dimensions of the core and that WTC 1 core base wall was 12 feet thick on the long side and 17 on the narrow. gam's efforts to disprove the concrete core by attempting to show that the elevators and stairs won't fit is dependent on the obsolete, fake plans that were leaked from silversteins offices.



I told you many times that the plans have nothing to do with the fact that your interior concrete core dimensions won't fit what was there. You even admit here that they used the "same basic design" except that they "made the elevators smaller to fit":



			
				Chris-Whitefeather said:
			
		

> Robertsons group used the same basic elevator layout shown in the preliminary plan but shrunk each of the elevators a small amount to make room for the concrete walls at ground level.



Why don't you ask the actual elevator manufacturer about the elevator sizes? Are you a chickenshit or what? You KNOW the answer.

Have you talked to anyone who worked there like I have? I have eyewitness testimony that WTC1 had access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level. A fact that you want to deny and make up bullshit stories about. Funny how you post ANY evidence to back up this bizarre explanation.

Looks like your buddy "Pat" disappeared also. I wonder why? I wonder if she has asked anyone that worked there what the elevator access was like in WTC1's lobby...



What happens if you get testimony that you were wrong about the layout? Have you spoken to anyone who worked there yet?

BTW, here is the thread you posedt at as Chris-Whitefeather:
http://www.hostingphpbb.com/forum/v...tectlife&sid=e5427619f8d4630cba99828cfeb3af5a


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Why do you lie Chris? Here what you posted at the other site as Chris-Whitefeather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris-Whitefeather said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only dimensions I am sure of are the inside dimensions of the core and that WTC 1 core base wall was 12 feet thick on the long side and 17 on the narrow. gam's efforts to disprove the concrete core by attempting to show that the elevators and stairs won't fit is dependent on the obsolete, fake plans that were leaked from silversteins offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you many times that the plans have nothing to do with the fact that your interior concrete core dimensions won't fit what was there.
> 
> BTW, here is the thread you posedt at as Chris-Whitefeather:
> http://www.hostingphpbb.com/forum/v...tectlife&sid=e5427619f8d4630cba99828cfeb3af5a
Click to expand...


The only source you have for comparison is the Fake plans so you've just lied again.

Why haven't you posted an image of the FEMA core on 9-11?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie Chris? Here what you posted at the other site as Chris-Whitefeather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris-Whitefeather said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only dimensions I am sure of are the inside dimensions of the core and that WTC 1 core base wall was 12 feet thick on the long side and 17 on the narrow. gam's efforts to disprove the concrete core by attempting to show that the elevators and stairs won't fit is dependent on the obsolete, fake plans that were leaked from silversteins offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you many times that the plans have nothing to do with the fact that your interior concrete core dimensions won't fit what was there.
> 
> BTW, here is the thread you posedt at as Chris-Whitefeather:
> Namasteezy Spirit - Records, Weavings, Music, & Interdependent Research for future generations :: View topic - Radio Interviews With Christopher Whitefeather
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only source you have for comparison is the Fake plans so you've just lied again.
Click to expand...


Wow are you a moron or what?!

I don't need the plans asshole. Tell you what. Find the dimensions for a 10,000 lb, 55 person capacity elevator and then we'll talk. Go to the manufacturer that made the elevators for the towers.

The other part of this exercise is that there was a 16' wide hallway running the length of the core. This cannot hallway cannot have anything in it. What about the access to the elevators whose doors opened up TO THE CORE WALLS. How much clearance do you need to get around each bank of elevators? What about the three stairwells. Don't forget that there were 23 express elevators (those were the 10,000 lb, 55 person capacity ones) and 24 local elevators. AND the 16' wide hallway. AND the three stairwells.

Let's see how interested in the truth you really are.


----------



## Christophera

These were custom buildings agent.  You would want people to assume they were not so you could protect the perpetrators of mass murder.

Why didn't you p[ost an image of the FEMA core on 9-11?


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> ...



I know it's not your fault that I arrived to this thread late, but I read the first 5 pages and still didn't come across your theory of what happened on September 11, 2001.

Give me a hint where I can find it please. Thank you very much.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> These were custom buildings agent.  You would want people to assume they were not so you could protect the perpetrators of mass murder.
> 
> Why didn't you p[ost an image of the FEMA core on 9-11?



Simple question.

Have you spoken to anyone who worked in those towers and asked them about the express elevator access from the lobby level? In WTC1? Were the the same?

If you haven't, why not? This piece of information alone would prove your theory to be horseshit. If ANYONE who worked there came back and said the towers were the same, what then Chrissy?

I have talked with MANY people who worked in those towers. One of whom I currently work with. They ALL say there was access to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the core in WTC1. This makes you look like a complete ass Mr. Brown.

Everyone who reads this thread should find people who worked or visited the towers and ask. This would crush Chris' theory completely and expose him as the liar he is.


----------



## Fizz

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not your fault that I arrived to this thread late, but I read the first 5 pages and still didn't come across your theory of what happened on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Give me a hint where I can find it please. Thank you very much.
Click to expand...


he claims the steel core was made of concrete and that explosives were placed in the concrete when the building was made.


----------



## ohio_golfer

Fizz said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not your fault that I arrived to this thread late, but I read the first 5 pages and still didn't come across your theory of what happened on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Give me a hint where I can find it please. Thank you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he claims the steel core was made of concrete and that explosives were placed in the concrete when the building was made.
Click to expand...


Has he offered any evidence to show who, when and how the explosives were planted?

And he's suggesting it was a set-up dating back to '60s?

You know what they say, to each his own.


----------



## DiveCon

ohio_golfer said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not your fault that I arrived to this thread late, but I read the first 5 pages and still didn't come across your theory of what happened on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Give me a hint where I can find it please. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he claims the steel core was made of concrete and that explosives were placed in the concrete when the building was made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has he offered any evidence to show who, when and how the explosives were planted?
> 
> And he's suggesting it was a set-up dating back to '60s?
> 
> You know what they say, to each his own.
Click to expand...

not "planted"

"BUILT IN"
special 3" no, 6" wait, 3" again DoD grade rebar coated with C-4


----------



## Christophera

Over the years, dealing with the agents and their subterfuge, my memory of the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", has been challenged many times.  This takes times, but with the help of incessant traitors constantly trying to keep these means of mass murder secret, I'm forced to remember a few things and know for certain what is seen in some photos.  Sometimes I correct myself, but I always have a technical reason that backs the specific recall.  The recall includes the technical which is correct.

The technical in this case, showing my annotation of 3" rebar was wrong for the base wall of WTC 1, was, that the rebar in the foundation, extending up through the base wall and into the bottom of the core walls, was too thick to bend because it was 6" high tensile steel rebar, custom made in a DOD munitions plant by special agreement with its "plastic coating".

Six inch high tensile rebar survived, with the coiled shape created by detonation, the picking, scraping and pulling of sexcavators and cranes picking debris off the top of the stairwell and remant concrete core wall because it is so incredibly strong nothing could damage it


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Over the years, dealing with the agents and their subterfuge, my memory of the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers", has been challenged many times. This takes times, but with the help of incessant traitors constantly trying to keep these means of mass murder secret, I'm forced to remember a few things and know for certain what is seen in some photos. Sometimes I correct myself, but I always have a technical reason that backs the specific recall. The recall includes the technical which is correct.
> 
> The technical in this case, showing my annotation of 3" rebar was wrong for the base wall of WTC 1, was, that the rebar in the foundation, extending up through the base wall and into the bottom of the core walls, was too thick to bend because it was 6" high tensile steel rebar, custom made in a DOD munitions plant by special agreement with its "plastic coating".
> 
> Six inch high tensile rebar survived, with the coiled shape created by detonation, the picking, scraping and pulling of *sexcavators* and cranes picking debris off the top of the stairwell and remant concrete core wall because it is so incredibly strong nothing could damage it



What load of snake turds ... You are simply madd 

Those round pipe like things you claim are 6" rebar are more likely to be water or drain PIPES or perhaps High Tension power cables.

SNAKE TURDS .. & Bullshit .. as if there would be a television docu*mentally* explainimg all this DOD 6" rebar coated in plastic explosive to the public. You are completely insane.   And a fucking LIAR.

And what the fuck is a *sexcavator*


----------



## Fizz

ohio_golfer said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not your fault that I arrived to this thread late, but I read the first 5 pages and still didn't come across your theory of what happened on September 11, 2001.
> 
> Give me a hint where I can find it please. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he claims the steel core was made of concrete and that explosives were placed in the concrete when the building was made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has he offered any evidence to show who, when and how the explosives were planted?
> 
> And he's suggesting it was a set-up dating back to '60s?
> 
> You know what they say, to each his own.
Click to expand...


no, he has shown absolutely no evidence at all on who when and how the explosives were planted. nor what type. nor has he shown any evidence on how they were detonated. he also has not shown how it has been kept secret. all we have is his word..... and that has been shown to be completely unreliable and delusional.

in fact.... he has yet to show evidence of a concrete core. all he shows are pictures of a steel core and he misinterprets them to say they are concrete.


----------



## Fizz

the documentary is available on youtube. of course, it has NONE of the crap chris says he remembers.... but got it wrong anyway.... then remembered he was wrong and corrected himself.... and he's still wrong.

search for the documentary yourself. you can see the towers being built and a the steel core. its actually worth watching.

(of course chris will come up with a super secret classified excuse of some kind for the info not being in the documentary like he claims... but he is insane) 

funny how everyone that disagrees with him is a super secret government agent, yet the whole world disagrees with him!!! he must have a really lonely life. maybe a nice hot bath once or twice a month would help.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> the documentary is available on youtube. of course, it has NONE of the crap chris says he remembers.... but got it wrong anyway.... then remembered he was wrong and corrected himself.... and he's still wrong.
> 
> search for the documentary yourself. you can see the towers being built and a the steel core. its actually worth watching.
> 
> (of course chris will come up with a super secret classified excuse of some kind for the info not being in the documentary like he claims... but he is insane)
> *
> funny how everyone that disagrees with him is a super secret government agent, yet the whole world disagrees with him!!!* he must have a really lonely life. maybe a nice hot bath once or twice a month would help.



That's why he won't get a job. He doesn't want his tax money to go towards paying the salaries of over 6 billion US government super secret disinfo agents.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, 

Have you talked with anyone who worked in the towers like I have about the lobby layout of WTC1? 

Why not?

Like I said before, I have. Many people. They say your full of shit. They ALL say that WTC1 had access to it's 23 express elevators from outside the core.

This simple fact destroys you and your theory and PROVES you are making shit up as you go along.


----------



## Christophera

gummie, I've talked to many people about your posts, and they all state that you are absolutely an agent for the infiltrators.  They state with certainty that you are working to protect secret methods of mass murder and treason.  They are disgusted with your behavior.  The fact that you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11,






exposes you.  That you have no independently verified evidence such as what exists for the concrete core and continue with your nonsense, shows them that you are not reasonable and operate with an agenda.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

gummie, I've talked to many people about your posts, and they all state that you are absolutely an agent for the infiltrators.  They state with certainty that you are working to protect secret methods of mass murder and treason.  They are disgusted with your behavior.  The fact that you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11,






convinces them you are an agent operating with an agenda.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gummie, I've talked to many people about your posts, and they all state that you are absolutely an agent for the infiltrators.  They state with certainty that you are working to protect secret methods of mass murder and treason.  They are disgusted with your behavior.  The fact that you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exposes you.  That you have no independently verified evidence such as what exists for the concrete core and continue with your nonsense, shows them that you are not reasonable and operate with an agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Interesting Chris.

Nowhere in you above post did you actually address my question.

Have you ever, in all your years of research, asked anyone who worked in those towers if there was access to the express elevators from outside the core at the lobby level in WTC1?

I have. I've talked to many. They all say there was. This makes you a liar.

So answer the question Chris.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> gummie, I've talked to many people about your posts, and they all state that you are absolutely an agent for the infiltrators.  They state with certainty that you are working to protect secret methods of mass murder and treason.  They are disgusted with your behavior.  The fact that you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convinces them you are an agent operating with an agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Two posts and you STILL haven't answered my question. Have you ever asked anyone who worked in the towers if there was express elevator access from outside the core at the lobby level of WTC1?

Yes or no?

There are tons of people you could ask. Call firefighters in the area. Call local businesses. I'm sure there are people who work in the area that have been on WTC1.

Why won't you ask them coward?

What happens if they all say you are incorrect about you elevator access claim of WTC1? What does that mean Chris?


----------



## Christophera

7,357 requests to you for a photo of the core shown in this diagram from 9-11 over 6 years,






and you have never posted an image of it once.

You pretend you can ask me to waste my time?

agent, you are going down.

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## Gamolon

That's three posts Chris and you STILL have not answered my question.

Have you ever asked anyone who worked in the towers or had been in the towers numerous times if WTC1 had express elevator access from outside the core at the lobby level?

Yes or no.

See the problem now is that if anyone does what I ask and talks to anyone who worked there, they will see what a liar you really are. 

This is the reason you keep avoiding the question. People will ask on their own and they will find out the truth. 

So answer the question coward.


----------



## Gamolon

Another one of Christophera's delusional posts from the forum he posts at as Chris-Whitefeather.


			
				Chris-Whitefeather said:
			
		

> Curiously, the differences between the WTC 1 core and WTC 2 core did not get defined until after WTC 1 was perhaps over halfway constructed. They were based on 2 things.



Really??? WTC2 was not redesigned until WTC1 was halfway constructed?????





You can pull your head out of your ass now. Chalk this up as another lie.


----------



## Fizz

Gamolon said:


> Another one of Christophera's delusional posts from the forum he posts at as Chris-Whitefeather.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris-Whitefeather said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiously, the differences between the WTC 1 core and WTC 2 core did not get defined until after WTC 1 was perhaps over halfway constructed. They were based on 2 things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? WTC2 was not redesigned until WTC1 was halfway constructed?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull your head out of your ass now. Chalk this up as another lie.
Click to expand...


hey look!! you can see sunlight right through chris's concrete core!!! 

its a christmas miracle!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> gummie, I've talked to many people about your posts, and they all state that you are absolutely an agent for the infiltrators.  They state with certainty that you are working to protect secret methods of mass murder and treason.  They are disgusted with your behavior.  The fact that you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exposes you.  That you have no independently verified evidence such as what exists for the concrete core and continue with your nonsense, shows them that you are not reasonable and operate with an agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



Gam is such an agent and liar its a joke. The agent doesnt get it that witness testimonys -many being very credible people, and the laws of physics prove his propaganda to be pure bullshit. 

we got a new psycho op agent that has penetrated this site Chris.he is a good buddie of Candycorn troll boys.His user name is Ohio Golfer.It SHOULD read Ohio Goofer because he spends many hours at another site all the time posting his lies and propaganda,the same place where candycorn came from all the time.Everybody there laughs at him all the time like they do candycorn and calls him Ohio Goofer.they have had their asses handed to them on a platter so many times before its unreal.so remember that name of the newest government agent to penetrate this site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey agent Rat in the hat,this is a post below  you made not to long ago and this was my reply to it.You never saw it so here it is for you again.when you made this statement,you were looking in the mirror of yourself because that was YOU who you were describing hypocrite agent.



Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded is putting it mildly. Chri$$y is obviously a lobotomy patient. Only someone with half of their brain chopped out could fixate on a theory so far beyond the pale that NO ONE believes him.
> 
> Let's face it, if someone put a gun to his head, Chri$$y would be unable to name a single person who believes in his Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core theory. He would be forced to die, knowing in his heart that he died truly alone.
> 
> I don't care how many photos of the families of the victims he posts. When his time comes, and it will, he will have to face the victims, with the full knowledge of how he used and abused their families. Karma is a hideous bitch, and will cause you endless pain and suffering for your transgressions.
> 
> Die alone, Chri$$y, die alone. You and only you will pay for your delusions and fairy tales. Good luck on the other side, facing the victims you used in your attempts to collect blood money.
> 
> Pleasant dreams!
> 
> 
> what a total freaking hypocrite.you OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY APOLOGISTS are the ones that will have to face the victems familys and how you abused their familys.You OCTA disinformation agent trolls are the ones with full knowledge of what really happened and are the ones spreading fairy tales.you all know it,I know it.Not all the OCTA'S here fall in that catagory of course,many are just in denial.YOU however do.You know it,i know it.
> 
> You fools are the ones collecting blood money. I cant believe you could be such a moron to know what karma is yet you participate in this coverup.If you know what karma is then you should know that you OCTA'S are the ones that are bringing evil karma down on yourself and will suffer endless pains for your participation in this coverup in future years. I have to laugh about it because I cant believe you can possibly be that ignorant when you know the negative karma you are beinging down on yourself just for a paycheck and what a freaking hypocrite you are.
> 
> In the end,YOU will be horrified by what you have done participating in this coverup.Your such an idiot you dont even know that most the 9/11 familys think it was an inside job as well because its so obvious it is the way they lied to them and wont give them any answers that they keep asking.You OCTA'S are the ones who are bringing down major suffering on yourselves.In the end you will be horrified by what you have done to those familys.You brought this up because you want to deny thats exactly what your doing to yourself right now bringing suffering down on yourself.If that makes your conscience feel better,than congrats,but you WILL pay for your participation in this coverup in future years with long suffering with YOUR karma you are creating right now.
> __________________
> must see video.
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw[/ame]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

More than his propaganda, he mocks the fact that the infiltration of the truth movement by the secret aspects of the psyops has overtaken it by misinformation.

Not surprised we have another agent.  All it takes is a certain amount of light and those devoted to dark gather to try and obscure it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey agent Rat in the hat,this is a post below  you made not to long ago and this was my reply to it.You never saw it so here it is for you again.when you made this statement,you were looking in the mirror of yourself because that was YOU who you were describing hypocrite agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded is putting it mildly. Chri$$y is obviously a lobotomy patient. Only someone with half of their brain chopped out could fixate on a theory so far beyond the pale that NO ONE believes him.
> 
> Let's face it, if someone put a gun to his head, Chri$$y would be unable to name a single person who believes in his Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core theory. He would be forced to die, knowing in his heart that he died truly alone.
> 
> I don't care how many photos of the families of the victims he posts. When his time comes, and it will, he will have to face the victims, with the full knowledge of how he used and abused their families. Karma is a hideous bitch, and will cause you endless pain and suffering for your transgressions.
> 
> Die alone, Chri$$y, die alone. You and only you will pay for your delusions and fairy tales. Good luck on the other side, facing the victims you used in your attempts to collect blood money.
> 
> Pleasant dreams!
> 
> 
> what a total freaking hypocrite.you OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY APOLOGISTS are the ones that will have to face the victems familys and how you abused their familys.You OCTA disinformation agent trolls are the ones with full knowledge of what really happened and are the ones spreading fairy tales.you all know it,I know it.Not all the OCTA'S here fall in that catagory of course,many are just in denial.YOU however do.You know it,i know it.
> 
> You fools are the ones collecting blood money. I cant believe you could be such a moron to know what karma is yet you participate in this coverup.If you know what karma is then you should know that you OCTA'S are the ones that are bringing evil karma down on yourself and will suffer endless pains for your participation in this coverup in future years. I have to laugh about it because I cant believe you can possibly be that ignorant when you know the negative karma you are beinging down on yourself just for a paycheck and what a freaking hypocrite you are.
> 
> In the end,YOU will be horrified by what you have done participating in this coverup.Your such an idiot you dont even know that most the 9/11 familys think it was an inside job as well because its so obvious it is the way they lied to them and wont give them any answers that they keep asking.You OCTA'S are the ones who are bringing down major suffering on yourselves.In the end you will be horrified by what you have done to those familys.You brought this up because you want to deny thats exactly what your doing to yourself right now bringing suffering down on yourself.If that makes your conscience feel better,than congrats,but you WILL pay for your participation in this coverup in future years with long suffering with YOUR karma you are creating right now.
> __________________
> must see video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, you jump in and spew bullshit to defend this retarded lobotomy patient.
> 
> You don't know a damn thing about me or what I believe, Sparky. I have my own set of questions, concerns and doubts about 9/11. But none of them center around a bullshit theory of concrete cores, C-4 coated "DoD" re-bar, hallways that appear and disappear, concrete that light can easily pass through, pictures of steel columns that are labeled "concrete", etc.
> 
> Witness the fact that I'm not going into the other 9/11 threads and ripping into the posters. Some of them are asking some of my questions, and I would like to have answers. But I'm not going to get them from this delusional fart-knocker, because even when he sees a quote from Leslie Robertson himself, he makes a stupid claim that the government has now corrupted Newsweek.
> 
> He has changed his story numerous times when he is confronted with facts. This in spite of his photographic memory of a documentary that no one else remembers, or that he can find any record of. His response is that the government infiltrated every last PBS station, and not only stole the tapes, but the broadcast logs as well.
> 
> As I stated earlier, I have my own questions. I really would like to know why it took so long to start evacuating the second tower. I really would like to know why they weren't more aggressive in fighting the fires in WTC7. I would like to know why we can't see more of the security video at the Pentagon. But none of these are going to be answered by an imbecile posting fuzzy, out of focus pictures and screaming "concrete, concrete, concrete".
> 
> Finally, as to blood money. You are sadly mistaken in your belief that I collect blood money. I am NOT the one who set up a website that is pay per hit for the express purpose of drawing in people based on the deaths of the victims, and the misery, sorrow and heartbreak of the victim's families. I could never stoop as low as Goof-0 does by using that pain as a source of income. For his doing this, I consider him lower than whale shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stannrodd

Excellent post Rattus .. I tend to agree with much of what you say. There are real questions which aren't being answered .. and this fuck knuckle Christopher Brown is simply attempting to be a distraction. He fails miserably these days because everyone now knows the true structure of the towers .. including Chris .. he just preaches the opposite of the facts like a broken record ..(click) .. broken record ..(click) .. broken record .. (click)

All he is though ... is a fucking moronic imbecile getting money for a click, click, click.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Excellent post Rattus .. I tend to agree with much of what you say. There are real questions which aren't being answered .. and this fuck knuckle Christopher Brown is simply attempting to be a distraction. He fails miserably these days because everyone now knows the true structure of the towers .. including Chris .. he just preaches the opposite of the facts like a broken record ..(click) .. broken record ..(click) .. broken record .. (click)
> 
> All he is though ... is a fucking moronic imbecile getting money for a click, click, click.



Thanks Stann. I truly think there are things we don't know that we should. But they do not center around "concrete cores", "C-4 coated re-bar", and inaccessible elevators. 

Goof-0-phera came up with a wild-ass imbecilic theory, and decided to try to extract blood money from the unsuspecting with his website of pain. He backs it up with fuzzy, cloudy, out of focus pictures in an effort to profit from the deaths of others.

I will not sit idly by and let that happen.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> More than his propaganda, he mocks the fact that the infiltration of the truth movement by the secret aspects of the psyops has overtaken it by misinformation.
> 
> Not surprised we have another agent.  All it takes is a certain amount of light and those devoted to dark gather to try and obscure it.



You mock the lives and deaths of the 9/11 victims. You also mock the pain, suffering, loss and heartbreak of their families.

The only "psyops" being run is by you. Your website of profit and pain is only intended to psychologically destroy the mental well being of the victim's families.

Hence your pathological need to use their images in an effort to extract money based on their heartbreak and pain.


----------



## Gamolon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> gummie, I've talked to many people about your posts, and they all state that you are absolutely an agent for the infiltrators.  They state with certainty that you are working to protect secret methods of mass murder and treason.  They are disgusted with your behavior.  The fact that you cannot post an image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exposes you.  That you have no independently verified evidence such as what exists for the concrete core and continue with your nonsense, shows them that you are not reasonable and operate with an agenda.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gam is such an agent and liar its a joke. The agent doesnt get it that witness testimonys -many being very credible people, and the laws of physics prove his propaganda to be pure bullshit.
Click to expand...


My propaganda that Chris' concrete core is a complete lie?

Do tell. Tell me how my evidence against Chris' core is wrong. One point even? Or are yo going to turn tail and run like you usually do and provide no relevant counterpoints?

I take you believe Chris is correct about his concrete core theory then? Yes or no?


----------



## Christophera

It is common knowledge outside the truth movement, because of the infiltration of it, that the towers had a concrete core.






And Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 knows it too.






This structural engineer certified in 12 states knows it too.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than his propaganda, he mocks the fact that the infiltration of the truth movement by the secret aspects of the psyops has overtaken it by misinformation.
> 
> Not surprised we have another agent.  All it takes is a certain amount of light and those devoted to dark gather to try and obscure it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mock the lives and deaths of the 9/11 victims. You also mock the pain, suffering, loss and heartbreak of their families.
> 
> The only "psyops" being run is by you. Your website of profit and pain is only intended to psychologically destroy the mental well being of the victim's families.
> 
> Hence your pathological need to use their images in an effort to extract money based on their heartbreak and pain.
Click to expand...


Your many errors mock the families because YOU fail to recognize the violations of law that deprive us of due process and equal protection of law.

I spend money trying to get justice because my family needs EQUAL PROTECTION OF LAW, all famlies do.  That is what the US Constitutiton and the laws made under it are about.

You are a sick joke and there are people that have a feeling just like we can see on this womans face .  .  . that you will understand.


----------



## DiveCon

when you pay your child support, the only violations of law you need to be concerned with will end


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> when you pay your child support, the only violations of law you need to be concerned with will end



When the sheriffs department failed to appear on subpoena in 1998, secrecy was enabled.






That violation of law ESTOPPES the county from using courts to collect because THEY violated law that would have brought me needed income AND medical help for us.

This motion was never heard, another violation of my rights and law.


----------



## DiveCon

BULLSHIT

pay your child support you deadbeat asswipe


----------



## Christophera

Instead of focusing on 3,000 murders deprived of a due process you can only willfully ignore the violations of a ctizens right in a court supposedly operating under the Constitution.

You are exposed.

As is said with each post in my sig, agents do not recognize violations of law and do not use evidence.


----------



## DiveCon

pay your child support you deadbeat PoS


----------



## stannrodd

Chrustysphincter said:
			
		

> When the sheriffs department failed to appear on subpoena in 1998, secrecy was enabled



What the hell does this mean .. Chris .. you really need to do some grammar.

How can you realize this statement in actuality....?

Some how secrecy was enabled by .. 





> a Sheriffs failing to appear on subpoena



What is this secrecy...?   and now that .. IT IS.... enabled .. pray tell us all .. oh WISE one.. leading the human race into a concrete core which will save us in 2012 no doubt ..

Let us know your Saviour information

Stann


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Instead of focusing on 3,000 murders deprived of a due process you can only willfully ignore the violations of a ctizens right in a court supposedly operating under the Constitution.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> As is said with each post in my sig, agents do not recognize violations of law and do not use evidence.


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on 3,000 murders deprived of a due process you can only willfully ignore the violations of a ctizens right in a court supposedly operating under the Constitution.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> As is said with each post in my sig, agents do not recognize violations of law and do not use evidence.
Click to expand...


Pretending to be stupid looks good on you agent.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html


_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

*The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records,* &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of focusing on 3,000 murders deprived of a due process you can only willfully ignore the violations of a ctizens right in a court supposedly operating under the Constitution.
> 
> You are exposed.
> 
> As is said with each post in my sig, agents do not recognize violations of law and do not use evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretending to be stupid is all i can do.
Click to expand...

yup i agree with that


----------



## Christophera

Psyops agents only pretend to be stupid hoping the public reading will think and act as they pretend.  Cognitive infiltration.

Obama confidant's spine-chilling proposal - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com

*Sunstein co-wrote a truly pernicious paper proposing that the U.S. Government employ teams of covert agents and pseudo-"independent" advocates to "cognitively infiltrate" online groups and websites -- as well as other activist groups -- which advocate views that Sunstein deems "false conspiracy theories" about the Government.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Psyops agents only pretend to be stupid hoping the public reading will think and act as they pretend.  Cognitive infiltration.
> 
> Obama confidant's spine-chilling proposal - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com
> 
> *Sunstein co-wrote a truly pernicious paper proposing that the U.S. Government employ teams of covert agents and pseudo-"independent" advocates to "cognitively infiltrate" online groups and websites -- as well as other activist groups -- which advocate views that Sunstein deems "false conspiracy theories" about the Government.*


and he only became a part of the government with Obama
who didnt take office till 2009

we have been calling your bullshit, bullshit far longer than that
disphit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Psyops agents only pretend to be stupid hoping the public reading will think and act as they pretend.  Cognitive infiltration.



there is no psyops. there is you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops agents only pretend to be stupid hoping the public reading will think and act as they pretend.  Cognitive infiltration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no psyops. there is you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.
Click to expand...

gee, i've seen that posted by someone else, several times


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops agents only pretend to be stupid hoping the public reading will think and act as they pretend.  Cognitive infiltration.
> 
> Obama confidant's spine-chilling proposal - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com
> 
> *Sunstein co-wrote a truly pernicious paper proposing that the U.S. Government employ teams of covert agents and pseudo-"independent" advocates to "cognitively infiltrate" online groups and websites -- as well as other activist groups -- which advocate views that Sunstein deems "false conspiracy theories" about the Government.*
> 
> 
> 
> and he only became a part of the government with Obama
> who didnt take office till 2009
> 
> we have been calling your bullshit, bullshit far longer than that
> disphit
Click to expand...


Correct, the psyops or "cognitive infiltration" has been going on since at least 2004.  And your text has never been able to change the fact you cannot show this core on 9-11.






You cannot show it because it did not exist, agent.


----------



## DiveCon

your text can deny that it has already been shown, SEVERAL times, even by YOU
but it wont change the fact it has been shown


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psyops agents only pretend to be stupid hoping the public reading will think and act as they pretend.  Cognitive infiltration.
> 
> Obama confidant's spine-chilling proposal - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com
> 
> *Sunstein co-wrote a truly pernicious paper proposing that the U.S. Government employ teams of covert agents and pseudo-"independent" advocates to "cognitively infiltrate" online groups and websites -- as well as other activist groups -- which advocate views that Sunstein deems "false conspiracy theories" about the Government.*
> 
> 
> 
> and he only became a part of the government with Obama
> who didnt take office till 2009
> 
> we have been calling your bullshit, bullshit far longer than that
> disphit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct, the psyops or "cognitive infiltration" has been going on since at least 2004.  And your text has never been able to change the fact you cannot show this core on 9-11.
> 
> You cannot show it because it did not exist, agent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fizz

imagine a world where everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent infiltrator.....


----------



## stannrodd

Fizz said:
			
		

> ..imagine a world where everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent infiltrator.....



This is the world of CHRISTOPHERA as it is for him right now. He is a delusional fool with no intestines and missing assorted other body parts like ..testicles .. a brain .. eyes that can see ... this list is endless.

He is a nothing .. simply a phttt ! A wayward fart !!

Must be lonely Chris or is it splendid isolation.

You needn't reply .. I won't read it anyway.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> imagine a world where everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent infiltrator.....



Welcome to the wonderful world of Goof-0-phera. Land of agents, infiltrators, and blinking medicine men.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> imagine a world where everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent infiltrator.....



And he's the Last Crusader, tilting at exploding concrete windmills, accompanied by his faithful companion Citizen Pat.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> imagine a world where everyone that disagrees with you is a super secret government agent infiltrator.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's the Last Crusader, tilting at exploding concrete windmills, accompanied by his faithful companion Citizen Pat.
Click to expand...


Only those that have no evidence have the "super secret government agent infiltrator" status.

What you call evidence is shown to be misrepresentations.  The evidence you need to substanciate your claim, you cannot produce.  An image from 9-11 showing this core.






You cannot produce it because it did not exist.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Only those that have no evidence have the "super secret government agent infiltrator" status.
> 
> What you call evidence is shown to be misrepresentations.  The evidence you need to substanciate your claim, you cannot produce.  An image from 9-11 showing this core.
> 
> You cannot produce it because it did not exist.


----------



## stannrodd

Crustyfarter said:
			
		

> You cannot produce it because it did not exist.



That's because it's a schematic representation you idiot. 

The actual steel core was embedded inside the building, it was *built in,* you dickwad .. and when the towers collapsed so did the core .. is that too ferking hard to grasp.

Did you expect the building to shed all the other components it was made from and leave a pristine core for someone to photograph .. just to prove you are wrong.

You have been wrong about everything, all of the time, you are simply a vacuous waste of space .. 






Please download this image and do a famous Chri$$y annotation of where you stupid CCC would be. Remember the columns to the right are the massive exterior columns of the steel core .. meaning the CCC should be immediately to the left .. but ..

HEY the concrete core isn't there even though you claim it went from the bottom of the towers right to the top..

100% loony tunes.


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Crustyfarter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot produce it because it did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a schematic representation you idiot.
> 
> The actual steel core was embedded inside the building, it was *built in,* you dickwad .. and when the towers collapsed so did the core .. is that too ferking hard to grasp.
> 
> Did you expect the building to shed all the other components it was made from and leave a pristine core for someone to photograph .. just to prove you are wrong.
> 
> You have been wrong about everything, all of the time, you are simply a vacuous waste of space ..
> 
> Please download this image and do a famous Chri$$y annotation of where you stupid CCC would be. Remember the columns to the right are the massive exterior columns of the steel core .. meaning the CCC should be immediately to the left .. but ..
> 
> HEY the concrete core isn't there even though you claim it went from the bottom of the towers right to the top..
> 
> 100% loony tunes.
Click to expand...


You failed to respond to the fact the Fake plans used by you, as the liar you are, exposed your deception because there is AN ENTIRE ROW OF COLUMNS MISSING, if there were supposed columns.

Near the top, some of the core walls may have been shortened because there was no antenna on top of WTC 2. One of the elevator banks stopped before the top and such a photo would accomodate such a floor view.  Actually, that tourist spot sort of looks like that.

Anyway, you are an agent of treason


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crustyfarter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot produce it because it did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's a schematic representation you idiot.
> 
> The actual steel core was embedded inside the building, it was *built in,* you dickwad .. and when the towers collapsed so did the core .. is that too ferking hard to grasp.
> 
> Did you expect the building to shed all the other components it was made from and leave a pristine core for someone to photograph .. just to prove you are wrong.
> 
> You have been wrong about everything, all of the time, you are simply a vacuous waste of space ..
> 
> Please download this image and do a famous Chri$$y annotation of where you stupid CCC would be. Remember the columns to the right are the massive exterior columns of the steel core .. meaning the CCC should be immediately to the left .. but ..
> 
> HEY the concrete core isn't there even though you claim it went from the bottom of the towers right to the top..
> 
> 100% loony tunes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to respond to the fact the Fake plans used by you, as the liar you are, exposed your deception because there is AN ENTIRE ROW OF COLUMNS MISSING, if there were supposed columns.
> 
> Near the top, some of the core walls may have been shortened because there was no antenna on top of WTC 2. One of the elevator banks stopped before the top and such a photo would accomodate such a floor view.  Actually, that tourist spot sort of looks like that.
> 
> Anyway, you are an agent of treason
Click to expand...


.....            
..


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than his propaganda, he mocks the fact that the infiltration of the truth movement by the secret aspects of the psyops has overtaken it by misinformation.
> 
> Not surprised we have another agent.  All it takes is a certain amount of light and those devoted to dark gather to try and obscure it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mock the lives and deaths of the 9/11 victims. You also mock the pain, suffering, loss and heartbreak of their families.
> 
> The only "psyops" being run is by you. Your website of profit and pain is only intended to psychologically destroy the mental well being of the victim's families.
> 
> Hence your pathological need to use their images in an effort to extract money based on their heartbreak and pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your many errors mock the families because YOU fail to recognize the violations of law that deprive us of due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> I spend money trying to get justice because my family needs EQUAL PROTECTION OF LAW, all famlies do.  That is what the US Constitutiton and the laws made under it are about.
> 
> You are a sick joke and there are people that have a feeling just like we can see on this womans face .  .  . that you will understand.
Click to expand...


By the way, asshole.

Who is this woman?
Who is she mourning?
Did the person she is mourning;
die in one of the towers?
die in one of the planes?
die at the Pentagon?
die in Shanksville?
was this person a cop?
a firefighter?
a paramedic?

Did she give you permission to post her likeness?

Put up or shut up time, jag-off.


----------



## stannrodd

Christofarter said:
			
		

> You failed to respond to the fact the Fake plans used by you, as the liar you are, exposed your deception because there is AN ENTIRE ROW OF COLUMNS MISSING, if there were supposed columns.
> 
> Near the top, some of the core walls may have been shortened because there was no antenna on top of WTC 2. One of the elevator banks stopped before the top and such a photo would accomodate such a floor view. Actually, that tourist spot sort of looks like that.
> 
> Anyway, you are an agent of treason



Look you imbecile .. It's your fucking theory .. the floor number is 91-93 quite a bit short of the towers top .. and it was WTC1 not 2. These three floors all have the same layout. The plan I previously posted shows the photograph is taken on one of those floors. The plans and the photo confirm and validate each other.

How can you claim an entire row of columns is missing .. where do you have information to support this claim .. which plans are you using .. the one in your head no doubt .. 

AND don't forget .. your Concrete core was a rectangular tube which was built from top to bottom .. so how come they missed a huge chunk of the core out as seen in the above photo. Originally there was no columns at all according to your earlier bullshit in countless threads and forums

So how did FEMA deceive a nation Chris .. seems like you are the only one who is deceived and by your own theory ... 

What a joke you are


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Christofarter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to respond to the fact the Fake plans used by you, as the liar you are, exposed your deception because there is AN ENTIRE ROW OF COLUMNS MISSING, if there were supposed columns.
> 
> Near the top, some of the core walls may have been shortened because there was no antenna on top of WTC 2. One of the elevator banks stopped before the top and such a photo would accomodate such a floor view. Actually, that tourist spot sort of looks like that.
> 
> Anyway, you are an agent of treason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look you imbecile .. It's your fucking theory .. the floor number is 91-93 quite a bit short of the towers top .. and it was WTC1 not 2. These three floors all have the same layout.
> 
> How can you claim an entire row of columns is missing .. where do you have information to support this claim .. which plans are you using .. the one in your head no doubt ..
> 
> AND don't forget .. your Concrete core was a rectangular tube which was built from top to bottom .. so how come they missed a huge chunk of the core out as seen in the above photo.
> 
> So how did FEMA deceive a nation Chris .. seems like you are the only one who is deceived and by your own theory ...
> 
> What a joke you are
Click to expand...


Stann,

Stop asking ChrisPat logical questions. You're only going to make his/her head explode.

Like a sack full of meat.

The Rat


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mock the lives and deaths of the 9/11 victims. You also mock the pain, suffering, loss and heartbreak of their families.
> 
> The only "psyops" being run is by you. Your website of profit and pain is only intended to psychologically destroy the mental well being of the victim's families.
> 
> Hence your pathological need to use their images in an effort to extract money based on their heartbreak and pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your many errors mock the families because YOU fail to recognize the violations of law that deprive us of due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> I spend money trying to get justice because my family needs EQUAL PROTECTION OF LAW, all famlies do.  That is what the US Constitutiton and the laws made under it are about.
> 
> You are a sick joke and there are people that have a feeling just like we can see on this womans face .  .  . that you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way, asshole.
> 
> Who is this woman?
> Who is she mourning?
> Did the person she is mourning;
> die in one of the towers?
> die in one of the planes?
> die at the Pentagon?
> die in Shanksville?
> was this person a cop?
> a firefighter?
> a paramedic?
> 
> Did she give you permission to post her likeness?
> 
> Put up or shut up time, jag-off.
Click to expand...


Not my concern agent.  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.

The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.  NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.

They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your many errors mock the families because YOU fail to recognize the  that deprive us of due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> I spend money trying to get justice because my family needs EQUAL PROTECTION OF LAW, all famlies do.  That is what the US Constitutiton and the laws made under it are about.
> 
> You are a sick joke and there are people that have a feeling just like we can see on this womans face .  .  . that you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, asshole.
> 
> Who is this woman?
> Who is she mourning?
> Did the person she is mourning;
> die in one of the towers?
> die in one of the planes?
> die at the Pentagon?
> die in Shanksville?
> was this person a cop?
> a firefighter?
> a paramedic?
> 
> Did she give you permission to post her likeness?
> 
> Put up or shut up time, jag-off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my concern agent.  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.
> 
> The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.  NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.
> 
> They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.
Click to expand...

wrong again, dipshit
the cause of death was murder


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your many errors mock the families because YOU fail to recognize the violations of law that deprive us of due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> I spend money trying to get justice because my family needs EQUAL PROTECTION OF LAW, all famlies do.  That is what the US Constitutiton and the laws made under it are about.
> 
> You are a sick joke and there are people that have a feeling just like we can see on this womans face .  .  . that you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, asshole.
> 
> Who is this woman?
> Who is she mourning?
> Did the person she is mourning;
> die in one of the towers?
> die in one of the planes?
> die at the Pentagon?
> die in Shanksville?
> was this person a cop?
> a firefighter?
> a paramedic?
> 
> Did she give you permission to post her likeness?
> 
> Put up or shut up time, jag-off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not my concern agent.*  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.
> 
> The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.  NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.
> 
> They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.
Click to expand...


Because Patty, your dumb ass just found a photo of a crying woman on the Internet, and decided to associate her with your "pulled out of the depths of your ass" exploding concrete core theory.

Why don't you sulk off to either your hole in a rock or your Fortress of Tarditude until you can get an authentic, identifiable photo of a real victim's family member, and post a signed subject's release to use their image.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your many errors mock the families because YOU fail to recognize the violations of law that deprive us of due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> I spend money trying to get justice because my family needs EQUAL PROTECTION OF LAW, all famlies do.  That is what the US Constitutiton and the laws made under it are about.
> 
> You are a sick joke and there are people that have a feeling just like we can see on this womans face .  .  . that you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, asshole.
> 
> Who is this woman?
> Who is she mourning?
> Did the person she is mourning;
> die in one of the towers?
> die in one of the planes?
> die at the Pentagon?
> die in Shanksville?
> was this person a cop?
> a firefighter?
> a paramedic?
> 
> Did she give you permission to post her likeness?
> 
> Put up or shut up time, jag-off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my concern agent.  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.
> 
> *The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates. * NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.
> 
> They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.
Click to expand...


..       ..


----------



## Christophera

FEMA and agents misrepresent elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  Butt plates onthe tops on support steel near the center of the core show that steel in the core was not structural.






The below image shows the true core.  Concrete shear walls inthe shape of a rectangular tube.  The west wall of WTC 1.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> FEMA and agents misrepresent elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  Butt plates onthe tops on support steel near the center of the core show that steel in the core was not structural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below image shows the true core.  Concrete shear walls inthe shape of a rectangular tube.  The west wall of WTC 1.



Sorry, just another steaming pile of bullshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your many errors mock the families because YOU fail to recognize the violations of law that deprive us of due process and equal protection of law.
> 
> I spend money trying to get justice because my family needs EQUAL PROTECTION OF LAW, all famlies do.  That is what the US Constitutiton and the laws made under it are about.
> 
> You are a sick joke and there are people that have a feeling just like we can see on this womans face .  .  . that you will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, asshole.
> 
> Who is this woman?
> Who is she mourning?
> Did the person she is mourning;
> die in one of the towers?
> die in one of the planes?
> die at the Pentagon?
> die in Shanksville?
> was this person a cop?
> a firefighter?
> a paramedic?
> 
> Did she give you permission to post her likeness?
> 
> Put up or shut up time, jag-off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not my concern agent.*  That she gets equal protection of law is my concern.  The her lost loved one recieves due process of law does that agent.
> 
> The cause of death is wrong on 3,000 death certificates.  NIST did not have the plans needed to conduct forensic analysis of collapse.
> 
> They never mention plans and only mention this for sources of structural information, a disclaimer.
Click to expand...


For once, you have finally posted the truth.

You have no concern for anyone other than yourself. You are merely using this woman's image in a futile attempt to sucker the unsuspecting to your blood money algoxy website.

Whenever your time comes, I hope you rot in Hell for the abuse you're inflicting on these people and their grief.

But in the meantime, you are safe in your delusional little world. If your theory had any validity, a super secret government disinfo psyops agent would have given you a case of rapid-onset lead poisoning by now.


----------



## Fizz

still no documentation supporting your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim. 

fucking moron.


----------



## Fizz

still no documentation supporting your "elevator guide rail support steel" claim. 

fucking moron.

hmmmm. double post. doesnt this happen to anyone else when they use the quick reply? happens to me all the time.


----------



## Christophera

So convienent for the agent who refuses to recognize the violations of law that remove the documentation.

Such is why photos of butt plates on the tops of the elevator guide rail support steel MUST be used in conjunction with 9-11 images of the EMPTY core.

Butt plates in the core area show weakness that cannot exist in a steel core.







Then the empty core area to the right of the rebar.






As located by this image which is a combination of the spire seconds earlier and a "before 9-11" image taken from the same place.  The rebar above was within 5 feet of the inside wall of the steel interior box columns comprising the spire and wall supporting it that also supported floors.


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> Such is why photos of butt plates on the tops of the elevator guide rail support steel MUST be used in conjunction with 9-11 images of the EMPTY core.
> 
> Butt plates in the core area show weakness that cannot exist in a steel core.



Please explain that statement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dont bother with him Chris.This Ohio Goofer is the latest government disinformation agent troll that has penetrated this site that I was telling you about a few pages back.His ass got handed to him on a platter in many of our debates we had at another site.he is pals with candycorn troll boy.the biggest net agent troll you will find on any message board.i have no doubt he referred him here.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Dont bother with him Chris.This Ohio Goofer is the latest government disinformation agent troll that has penetrated this site that I was telling you about a few pages back.His ass got handed to him on a platter in many of our debates we had at another site.he is pals with candycorn troll boy.the biggest net agent troll you will find on any message board.i have no doubt he referred him here.


so, who is right, christophera or terral, since they both call the other a disinfo agent


----------



## ohio_golfer

9/11 inside job said:


> Dont bother with him Chris.This Ohio Goofer is the latest government disinformation agent troll that has penetrated this site that I was telling you about a few pages back.His ass got handed to him on a platter in many of our debates we had at another site.he is pals with candycorn troll boy.the biggest net agent troll you will find on any message board.i have no doubt he referred him here.



Child, you were the biggest joke ever on AWE. As a matter of fact, you set the CT movement back 20 years.

Clearly you were in way over your head. I've met retards smarter than you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Translation of Ohio Goofer-Yeah Chris 9/11 inside job is right.I am another agent who has penetrated this site and me and my troll buddy candycorn really did have our asses handed to us on a platter by him and other truthers many times at another site.we ran away with our tails between our legs so many times when confronted with evidence and facts we could not refute.Eventually i was getting owned so badly by 9/11 and could not refute his evidence and facts,I put him on ignore.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Translation of Ohio Goofer-Yeah Chris 9/11 inside job is right.I am another agent who has penetrated this site and me and my troll buddy candycorn really did have our asses handed to us on a platter by him and other truthers many times at another site.we ran away with our tails between our legs so many times when confronted with evidence and facts we could not refute.Eventually i was getting owned so badly by 9/11 and could not refute his evidence and facts,I put him on ignore.


you are too fucking stupid for words


----------



## Fizz

9/11 inside job said:


> Translation of Ohio Goofer-Yeah Chris 9/11 inside job is right.I am another agent who has penetrated this site and me and my troll buddy candycorn really did have our asses handed to us on a platter by him and other truthers many times at another site.we ran away with our tails between our legs so many times when confronted with evidence and facts we could not refute.Eventually i was getting owned so badly by 9/11 and could not refute his evidence and facts,I put him on ignore.



you've never owned anyone in your life. you even had your pet hermit crab leave you because it was smarter than you.


----------



## Christophera

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such is why photos of butt plates on the tops of the elevator guide rail support steel MUST be used in conjunction with 9-11 images of the EMPTY core.
> 
> Butt plates in the core area show weakness that cannot exist in a steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain that statement.
Click to expand...


A steel core is comprised firstly of box columns that are 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces making virtual single pieces of steel full height of the tower.  The only columns having that were the the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.  The largest seen here.






The butt plates discount the vertical steel being "core columns".  The lack of diagonal bracing between vertical steel discount them being "core columns".  The lack of gusset plates strengthening the joints between the small beams in the core discount that the vertical steel is "core columns".

Butt plates are very useful for quick alingment of extension steel, in this case "elevator guide rail support steel" being extended to it's maximum.  Maximum is defined by the compression loads of the vertical steel, the horizontal displacement, the ability of the minimal beams inside the core connecting the columns for core hallways to absorb the resulting lateral loads; all conclude in a maximum height which is the height of each bank of elevators vertically between skylobbies.

Butt plates have holes that are elongated with a torch onsite to shift the extension support and shims can be added on one side before mating the lower and top butt plates to tilt the extension of the support steel.

The elevator guide rails were braced at every floor by a fairly heavy beam that went through the concrete core wall to fasten to the interior box columns.  Whe the concrete was detonated the elevator guide rail suppor fell immediately so is NEVER seen in 9-11 images, only construction images.

The core area to the right of the fine vertical elements, intact 3" rebar on 4 foot centers of the west concrete core wall, is empty.


----------



## DiveCon

except those are NOT butt plates, they are side LUGS
as clearly seen when you have an IN FOCUS photo


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such is why photos of butt plates on the tops of the elevator guide rail support steel MUST be used in conjunction with 9-11 images of the EMPTY core.
> 
> Butt plates in the core area show weakness that cannot exist in a steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel core is comprised firstly of box columns that are 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces making virtual single pieces of steel full height of the tower.  The only columns having that were the the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.  The largest seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> The butt plates discount the vertical steel being "core columns".  The lack of diagonal bracing between vertical steel discount them being "core columns".  The lack of gusset plates strengthening the joints between the small beams in the core discount that the vertical steel is "core columns".
> 
> Butt plates are very useful for quick alingment of extension steel, in this case "elevator guide rail support steel" being extended to it's maximum.  Maximum is defined by the compression loads of the vertical steel, the horizontal displacement, the ability of the minimal beams inside the core connecting the columns for core hallways to absorb the resulting lateral loads; all conclude in a maximum height which is the height of each bank of elevators vertically between skylobbies.
> 
> Butt plates have holes that are elongated with a torch onsite to shift the extension support and shims can be added on one side before mating the lower and top butt plates to tilt the extension of the support steel.
> 
> The elevator guide rails were braced at every floor by a fairly heavy beam that went through the concrete core wall to fasten to the interior box columns.  Whe the concrete was detonated the elevator guide rail suppor fell immediately so is NEVER seen in 9-11 images, only construction images.
> 
> The core area to the right of the fine vertical elements, intact 3" rebar on 4 foot centers of the west concrete core wall, is empty.
Click to expand...


You don't make any sense or provide anything of value.

It almost seems like you're suggesting the towers were intended to be destroyed when they were built...this "conspiracy" dating back some 30+ years.

Wow!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such is why photos of butt plates on the tops of the elevator guide rail support steel MUST be used in conjunction with 9-11 images of the EMPTY core.
> 
> Butt plates in the core area show weakness that cannot exist in a steel core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A steel core is comprised firstly of box columns that are 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces making virtual single pieces of steel full height of the tower.  The only columns having that were the the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.  The largest seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The butt plates discount the vertical steel being "core columns".  The lack of diagonal bracing between vertical steel discount them being "core columns".  The lack of gusset plates strengthening the joints between the small beams in the core discount that the vertical steel is "core columns".
> 
> Butt plates are very useful for quick alingment of extension steel, in this case "elevator guide rail support steel" being extended to it's maximum.  Maximum is defined by the compression loads of the vertical steel, the horizontal displacement, the ability of the minimal beams inside the core connecting the columns for core hallways to absorb the resulting lateral loads; all conclude in a maximum height which is the height of each bank of elevators vertically between skylobbies.
> 
> Butt plates have holes that are elongated with a torch onsite to shift the extension support and shims can be added on one side before mating the lower and top butt plates to tilt the extension of the support steel.
> 
> The elevator guide rails were braced at every floor by a fairly heavy beam that went through the concrete core wall to fasten to the interior box columns.  Whe the concrete was detonated the elevator guide rail suppor fell immediately so is NEVER seen in 9-11 images, only construction images.
> 
> The core area to the right of the fine vertical elements, intact 3" rebar on 4 foot centers of the west concrete core wall, is empty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A steel core is comprised firstly of box columns that are 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces making virtual single pieces of steel full height of the tower.  The only columns having that were the the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.  The largest seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> The butt plates discount the vertical steel being "core columns".  The lack of diagonal bracing between vertical steel discount them being "core columns".  The lack of gusset plates strengthening the joints between the small beams in the core discount that the vertical steel is "core columns".
> 
> Butt plates are very useful for quick alingment of extension steel, in this case "elevator guide rail support steel" being extended to it's maximum.  Maximum is defined by the compression loads of the vertical steel, the horizontal displacement, the ability of the minimal beams inside the core connecting the columns for core hallways to absorb the resulting lateral loads; all conclude in a maximum height which is the height of each bank of elevators vertically between skylobbies.
> 
> Butt plates have holes that are elongated with a torch onsite to shift the extension support and shims can be added on one side before mating the lower and top butt plates to tilt the extension of the support steel.
> 
> The elevator guide rails were braced at every floor by a fairly heavy beam that went through the concrete core wall to fasten to the interior box columns.  Whe the concrete was detonated the elevator guide rail suppor fell immediately so is NEVER seen in 9-11 images, only construction images.
> 
> The core area to the right of the fine vertical elements, intact 3" rebar on 4 foot centers of the west concrete core wall, is empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense or provide anything of value.
> 
> It almost seems like you're suggesting the towers were intended to be destroyed when they were built...this "conspiracy" dating back some 30+ years.
> 
> Wow!
Click to expand...


Sorry, can't respond to the change of subject.  I challenge you to prove NIST had plans and identify which official entity holds them.

If you are trying to establish that this was the core structure, no matter what happened to it, 










then you must provide images from 9-11 showing it.









I know the Twin towers had a concrete tubular core resisting torsion and sway.  I can show this concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> A steel core is comprised firstly of box columns that are 100% deep fillet welded on all 4 faces making virtual single pieces of steel full height of the tower.  The only columns having that were the the interior box columns that surrounded the concrete core.  The largest seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> The butt plates discount the vertical steel being "core columns".  The lack of diagonal bracing between vertical steel discount them being "core columns".  The lack of gusset plates strengthening the joints between the small beams in the core discount that the vertical steel is "core columns".
> 
> Butt plates are very useful for quick alingment of extension steel, in this case "elevator guide rail support steel" being extended to it's maximum.  Maximum is defined by the compression loads of the vertical steel, the horizontal displacement, the ability of the minimal beams inside the core connecting the columns for core hallways to absorb the resulting lateral loads; all conclude in a maximum height which is the height of each bank of elevators vertically between skylobbies.
> 
> Butt plates have holes that are elongated with a torch onsite to shift the extension support and shims can be added on one side before mating the lower and top butt plates to tilt the extension of the support steel.
> 
> The elevator guide rails were braced at every floor by a fairly heavy beam that went through the concrete core wall to fasten to the interior box columns.  Whe the concrete was detonated the elevator guide rail suppor fell immediately so is NEVER seen in 9-11 images, only construction images.
> 
> The core area to the right of the fine vertical elements, intact 3" rebar on 4 foot centers of the west concrete core wall, is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense or provide anything of value.
> 
> It almost seems like you're suggesting the towers were intended to be destroyed when they were built...this "conspiracy" dating back some 30+ years.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't respond to the change of subject.  I challenge you to prove NIST had plans and identify which official entity holds them.
> 
> If you are trying to establish that this was the core structure, no matter what happened to it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you must provide images from 9-11 showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Twin towers had a concrete tubular core resisting torsion and sway.  I can show this concrete core.
Click to expand...


----------



## stannrodd

Christofarter said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't respond to the change of subject.



You can't respond to anything ... you just preach your stupid bullshit ad infinitum .. under some delusional belief that saying it more often makes it fact .. Sicko ...

How many years is it now Chri$$y poos?

How about you show us some "as built drawings" and close up, clear (not blurry) photos of your famous concrete core. Then you will have something to crow about.

You can't though .. but we *can* show you the steel core in thousands of still photos and even in movies pre 9/11 and in video taken on 9/11 ..

So therefore we are right until you can prove us wrong which you can't otherwise you would already have done it.

Dork


----------



## Rat in the Hat

A special song, just for ChrisPat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVGoOBTmDA8[/ame]


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense or provide anything of value.
> 
> It almost seems like you're suggesting the towers were intended to be destroyed when they were built...this "conspiracy" dating back some 30+ years.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't respond to the change of subject.  I challenge you to prove NIST had plans and identify which official entity holds them.
Click to expand...


Plans for what? You don't make any sense.


----------



## Christophera

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't make any sense or provide anything of value.
> 
> It almost seems like you're suggesting the towers were intended to be destroyed when they were built...this "conspiracy" dating back some 30+ years.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't respond to the change of subject.  I challenge you to prove NIST had plans and identify which official entity holds them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plans for what? You don't make any sense.
Click to expand...


Plans for the Twin Towers.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't respond to the change of subject.  I challenge you to prove NIST had plans and identify which official entity holds them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for what? You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plans for the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


this has already been debunked. LERA has the plans and they cooperated with NIST. You can ask robertson himself if you like but he thinks you are a complete loon and wont reply to you. 

LERA | Leslie E. Robertson Associates


----------



## Fizz

here's some more reading for you....

"Under contract to NIST, Leslie E. Robertson Associates (LERA) constructed a global reference model of 
each tower using the SAP2000, version 8, software. SAP2000 is a software package for performing finite 
element calculations for the analysis and design of building structures. These global, three-dimensional 
models encompassed the 110 stories above grade and the 6 subterranean levels. The models included 
primary structural components in the towers, resulting in tens of thousands of computational elements. 
The data for these elements came from the original structural drawing books for the towers. These had 
been updated through the completion of the buildings and also included most of the subsequent, 
significant alterations by both tenants and The Port Authority. LERA also developed reference models of 
a truss-framed floor, typical of those in the tenant spaces of the impact and fire regions of the buildings, 
and of a beam-framed floor, typical of the mechanical floors. 
LERA's work was reviewed by independent experts in light of the firm's earlier involvement in the WTC 
design. It was that earlier work, in fact, that made LERA the only source that had the detailed knowledge 
of the design, construction, and intended behavior of the towers over their entire 38-year life span. The 
accuracy of the four models was checked in two ways: 
 The two global models were checked by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill (SOM), also under 
contract to NIST, and by NIST staff. This entailed ensuring consistency of the models with 
the design documents, and testing the models, e.g., to ensure that the response of the models 
to gravity and wind loads was as intended and that the calculated stresses and deformations 
under these loads were reasonable. 
 The global model of WTC 1 was used to calculate the natural vibration periods of the tower. 
These values were then compared to measurements from the tower on eight dates of winds 
NIST NCSTAR 1, WTC Investigation "


----------



## Christophera

Junk text.  Where is the image of this core on 9-11 when the towers were coming apart before hundreds of cameras?







All I see is a concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

christophera said:


> junk text.  Where is the image of this core on 9-11 when the towers were coming apart before hundreds of cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i see is a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> junk text.  Where is the image of this core on 9-11 when the towers were coming apart before hundreds of cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i see is a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11705
Click to expand...

its all the dipshit has


----------



## Christophera

Yes, truth with evidence to verify it is all I have.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

more of the same lies


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Y



Repetitive, debunked, bullshit nonsense removed


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> All I see is a concrete core.



Says it all really .. you have concrete cores in your eyes .. go get your eyes checked out and perhaps get some of that concrete removed .. then with crystal clear vision .. your world will change .. and you might just see the TRUTH.

Fat chance I know .. but helpful suggestions is what sane people do, to try and help the helpless ..


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yes, truth with evidence to verify it is all I have.



you dont have any evidence. all you have is your delusional bullshit. you say robertson identifies a concrete core. he doesnt. the newsweek reporter does. then newsweek contacts robertson and gets an actual quote from him saying it had a steel core.

you are such a lying fucking jackass. its a shame you dont use all this energy to actually PAY YOUR FUCKING CHILD SUPPORT.

more proof that stupid people shouldnt breed.


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't respond to the change of subject.  I challenge you to prove NIST had plans and identify which official entity holds them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for what? You don't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plans for the Twin Towers.
Click to expand...


What plans for the twin towers are you suggesting the NIST didn't have?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for what? You don't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for the Twin Towers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What plans for the twin towers are you suggesting the NIST didn't have?
Click to expand...


The plans that included 6inch, DoD supplied and guarded C-4 coated re-bar, 4 foot wide elevators, and butt plates.


----------



## ohio_golfer

Rat in the Hat said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for the Twin Towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What plans for the twin towers are you suggesting the NIST didn't have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The plans that included 6inch, DoD supplied and guarded C-4 coated re-bar, 4 foot wide elevators, and butt plates.
Click to expand...


Oh, I missed that part. I feel so stupid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

ohio_golfer said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What plans for the twin towers are you suggesting the NIST didn't have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plans that included 6inch, DoD supplied and guarded C-4 coated re-bar, 4 foot wide elevators, and butt plates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I missed that part. I feel so stupid.
Click to expand...


No need to feel that way. You're new. It will take you a little time to review all of Chri$$y's bullshit, and get up to speed.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Goof-0-phera. An amazing world where steel turns to concrete, and engineers are quoted for things they never said. Where blurry, fuzzy, and out of focus pictures are the coin of the realm.


----------



## Christophera

Goofer, NIST did not have any of the plans for the Twin Towers.  All I could find in their product documents about sources was a disclaimer.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Goofer, NIST did not have any of the plans for the Twin Towers.  All I could find in their product documents about sources was a disclaimer.



you missed this then.... 

(well, we all know you didnt miss it. you choose to ignore it since it doesnt support your INSANE claims)

_Under contract to NIST, Leslie E. Robertson Associates (LERA) constructed a global reference model of 
each tower using the SAP2000, version 8, software. SAP2000 is a software package for performing finite 
element calculations for the analysis and design of building structures. These global, three-dimensional 
models encompassed the 110 stories above grade and the 6 subterranean levels. The models included 
primary structural components in the towers, resulting in tens of thousands of computational elements. 
*The data for these elements came from the original structural drawing books for the towers. These had 
been updated through the completion of the buildings and also included most of the subsequent, 
significant alterations by both tenants and The Port Authority. *LERA also developed reference models of 
a truss-framed floor, typical of those in the tenant spaces of the impact and fire regions of the buildings, 
and of a beam-framed floor, typical of the mechanical floors. 
LERA's work was reviewed by independent experts in light of the firm's earlier involvement in the WTC 
design. It was that earlier work, in fact, that made LERA the only source that had the detailed knowledge 
of the design, construction, and intended behavior of the towers over their entire 38-year life span. The 
accuracy of the four models was checked in two ways: 
&#8226; The two global models were checked by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill (SOM), also under 
contract to NIST, and by NIST staff. This entailed ensuring consistency of the models with 
the design documents, and testing the models, e.g., to ensure that the response of the models 
to gravity and wind loads was as intended and that the calculated stresses and deformations 
under these loads were reasonable. 
&#8226; The global model of WTC 1 was used to calculate the natural vibration periods of the tower. 
These values were then compared to measurements from the tower on eight dates of winds 
NIST NCSTAR 1, WTC Investigation _


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goofer, NIST did not have any of the plans for the Twin Towers.  All I could find in their product documents about sources was a disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed this then....
> 
> (well, we all know you didnt miss it. you choose to ignore it since it doesnt support your INSANE claims)
> 
> _Under contract to NIST, Leslie E. Robertson Associates (LERA) constructed a global reference model of
> each tower using the SAP2000, version 8, software. SAP2000 is a software package for performing finite
> element calculations for the analysis and design of building structures. These global, three-dimensional
> models encompassed the 110 stories above grade and the 6 subterranean levels. The models included
> primary structural components in the towers, resulting in tens of thousands of computational elements.
> *The data for these elements came from the original structural drawing books for the towers. These had
> been updated through the completion of the buildings and also included most of the subsequent,
> significant alterations by both tenants and The Port Authority. *LERA also developed reference models of
> a truss-framed floor, typical of those in the tenant spaces of the impact and fire regions of the buildings,
> and of a beam-framed floor, typical of the mechanical floors.
> LERA's work was reviewed by independent experts in light of the firm's earlier involvement in the WTC
> design. It was that earlier work, in fact, that made LERA the only source that had the detailed knowledge
> of the design, construction, and intended behavior of the towers over their entire 38-year life span. The
> accuracy of the four models was checked in two ways:
> &#8226; The two global models were checked by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill (SOM), also under
> contract to NIST, and by NIST staff. This entailed ensuring consistency of the models with
> the design documents, and testing the models, e.g., to ensure that the response of the models
> to gravity and wind loads was as intended and that the calculated stresses and deformations
> under these loads were reasonable.
> &#8226; The global model of WTC 1 was used to calculate the natural vibration periods of the tower.
> These values were then compared to measurements from the tower on eight dates of winds
> NIST NCSTAR 1, WTC Investigation _
Click to expand...

BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NIST had the full and complete plans


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goofer, NIST did not have any of the plans for the Twin Towers.  All I could find in their product documents about sources was a disclaimer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed this then....
> 
> (well, we all know you didnt miss it. you choose to ignore it since it doesnt support your INSANE claims)
> 
> _Under contract to NIST, Leslie E. Robertson Associates (LERA) constructed a global reference model of
> each tower using the SAP2000, version 8, software. SAP2000 is a software package for performing finite
> element calculations for the analysis and design of building structures. These global, three-dimensional
> models encompassed the 110 stories above grade and the 6 subterranean levels. The models included
> primary structural components in the towers, resulting in tens of thousands of computational elements.
> *The data for these elements came from the original structural drawing books for the towers. These had
> been updated through the completion of the buildings and also included most of the subsequent,
> significant alterations by both tenants and The Port Authority. *LERA also developed reference models of
> a truss-framed floor, typical of those in the tenant spaces of the impact and fire regions of the buildings,
> and of a beam-framed floor, typical of the mechanical floors.
> LERA's work was reviewed by independent experts in light of the firm's earlier involvement in the WTC
> design. It was that earlier work, in fact, that made LERA the only source that had the detailed knowledge
> of the design, construction, and intended behavior of the towers over their entire 38-year life span. The
> accuracy of the four models was checked in two ways:
>  The two global models were checked by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill (SOM), also under
> contract to NIST, and by NIST staff. This entailed ensuring consistency of the models with
> the design documents, and testing the models, e.g., to ensure that the response of the models
> to gravity and wind loads was as intended and that the calculated stresses and deformations
> under these loads were reasonable.
>  The global model of WTC 1 was used to calculate the natural vibration periods of the tower.
> These values were then compared to measurements from the tower on eight dates of winds
> NIST NCSTAR 1, WTC Investigation _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NIST had the full and complete plans
Click to expand...


No, that is not stated.  NIST did not have the plans.  Your false social group cannot invent facts.

The disclaimer is from the NIST product.  Your info .  .  . well, we don't know where it comes from.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera proving he is a fucking moron once again


----------



## Christophera

That is exactly what the perpetrators would want an agent to say when they have no evidence of steel core columns but are confronted with evidence of the concrete core.

The WTC 2 concrete core at 1/2 height.







The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core as well as the buildings engineer of record.


----------



## DiveCon

more lies


----------



## Christophera

More agent crap supporting secret methods of mass murder.

Americans do not appreciate your efforts to conceal treason.

The families of victims need justice, my chidren need it too.  If you were an American standing for the Constitution, you would appreciate such, but you are not.  








You are a nameless and faceless foul coward.


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want an agent to say when they have no evidence of steel core columns but are confronted with evidence of the concrete core.



Humor me; what point are you trying to make?

That the towers had concrete cores, not steel and that makes who responsible for the events of 9/11?


----------



## stannrodd

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want an agent to say when they have no evidence of steel core columns but are confronted with evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor me; what point are you trying to make?
> 
> That the towers had concrete cores, not steel and that makes who responsible for the events of 9/11?
Click to expand...


Be careful .. asking sensible questions confuses Christopharter .. this causes him to repeat posting pictures of the Colgate Clock... and making absurd accusations of you being an agent responsible for murdering 3000 innocent people.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> No, that is not stated.  NIST did not have the plans.  Your false social group cannot invent facts.
> 
> The disclaimer is from the NIST product.  Your info .  .  . well, we don't know where it comes from.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahahhaha!!!!! 

holy shit.... i'm laughing so hard i almost pee'd myself!!!

what the fuck do you mean it's not stated?!! its right there in front of your eyes from the same NIST report you quote!!! 

my god, you are a delusional fucking idiot!!


----------



## Christophera

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want an agent to say when they have no evidence of steel core columns but are confronted with evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor me; what point are you trying to make?
> 
> That the towers had concrete cores, not steel and that makes who responsible for the events of 9/11?
Click to expand...


The point is that *if* NIST did not have the plans *THEN* the cause of death is not accurate on 3,000 death certificates.  Due process has not been provided in mass murder.

Such is unconstitutional.

You rush ahead to try and evaluate "events" when I've proven that the Constitutional rights of 3,000 victims AND the rest of America have been violated.  There is a process and sequence to everything.

When 3,000 people are murdered here is the process.

1)  Determine what happened.
2)  How did it happen.
3)  Who did it?

Without the plans in analysis of what is thought to be collapse, you are not going to be able to know how collapse was supposed to have happened.  It might not be collapse.  Lawfully and logically the process stops there.  We cannot know "who" until we know "what and how".


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want an agent to say when they have no evidence of steel core columns but are confronted with evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor me; what point are you trying to make?
> 
> That the towers had concrete cores, not steel and that makes who responsible for the events of 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that *if* NIST did not have the plans *THEN* the cause of death is not accurate on 3,000 death certificates.  Due process has not been provided in mass murder.
> 
> Such is unconstitutional.
> 
> You rush ahead to try and evaluate "events" when I've proven that the Constitutional rights of 3,000 victims AND the rest of America have been violated.  There is a process and sequence to everything.
> 
> When 3,000 people are murdered here is the process.
> 
> 1)  Determine what happened.
> 2)  How did it happen.
> 3)  Who did it?
> 
> Without the plans in analysis of what is thought to be collapse, you are not going to be able to know how collapse was supposed to have happened.  It might not be collapse.  Lawfully and logically the process stops there.  We cannot know "who" until we know "what and how".
Click to expand...

simple

terrorists hijacked and flew commercial airlines into the buildings, causing structual damage and fires
the fires caused further collapse of said buildings

the actual construction of the buildings wouldn't change jack shit about the cause of death on a death cert
you are a fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humor me; what point are you trying to make?
> 
> That the towers had concrete cores, not steel and that makes who responsible for the events of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that *if* NIST did not have the plans *THEN* the cause of death is not accurate on 3,000 death certificates.  Due process has not been provided in mass murder.
> 
> Such is unconstitutional.
> 
> You rush ahead to try and evaluate "events" when I've proven that the Constitutional rights of 3,000 victims AND the rest of America have been violated.  There is a process and sequence to everything.
> 
> When 3,000 people are murdered here is the process.
> 
> 1)  Determine what happened.
> 2)  How did it happen.
> 3)  Who did it?
> 
> Without the plans in analysis of what is thought to be collapse, you are not going to be able to know how collapse was supposed to have happened.  It might not be collapse.  Lawfully and logically the process stops there.  We cannot know "who" until we know "what and how".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple
> 
> terrorists hijacked and flew commercial airlines into the buildings, causing structual damage and fires
> the fires caused further collapse of said buildings
> 
> the actual construction of the buildings wouldn't change jack shit about the cause of death on a death cert
> you are a fucking MORON
Click to expand...


Until the plans are produced and the structural type of the core is identified, you are simply *serving the perpetrators* because the towers I know stood cannot be brought down by planes and fire.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that *if* NIST did not have the plans *THEN* the cause of death is not accurate on 3,000 death certificates.  Due process has not been provided in mass murder.
> 
> Such is unconstitutional.
> 
> You rush ahead to try and evaluate "events" when I've proven that the Constitutional rights of 3,000 victims AND the rest of America have been violated.  There is a process and sequence to everything.
> 
> When 3,000 people are murdered here is the process.
> 
> 1)  Determine what happened.
> 2)  How did it happen.
> 3)  Who did it?
> 
> Without the plans in analysis of what is thought to be collapse, you are not going to be able to know how collapse was supposed to have happened.  It might not be collapse.  Lawfully and logically the process stops there.  We cannot know "who" until we know "what and how".
> 
> 
> 
> simple
> 
> terrorists hijacked and flew commercial airlines into the buildings, causing structual damage and fires
> the fires caused further collapse of said buildings
> 
> the actual construction of the buildings wouldn't change jack shit about the cause of death on a death cert
> you are a fucking MORON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until the plans are produced and the structural type of the core is identified, you are simply *serving the perpetrators* because the towers I know stood cannot be brought down by planes and fire.
Click to expand...

the actual construction of the buildings would have ZERO effect on the cause of death you fucking moron

and i know for a Fact the WTC towers had STEEL cores

it was a selling point for rental space when they opened
it was a well known fact to anyone that knows anything about the buildings


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple
> 
> terrorists hijacked and flew commercial airlines into the buildings, causing structual damage and fires
> the fires caused further collapse of said buildings
> 
> the actual construction of the buildings wouldn't change jack shit about the cause of death on a death cert
> you are a fucking MORON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until the plans are produced and the structural type of the core is identified, you are simply *serving the perpetrators* because the towers I know stood cannot be brought down by planes and fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the actual construction of the buildings would have ZERO effect on the cause of death you fucking moron
Click to expand...


Concrete cannot bend with heat but can be fractured by a small amount of properly placed explosions to fall freely.



DiveCon said:


> and i know for a Fact the WTC towers had STEEL cores



So you say and you have NOTHING except FEMA and those that beleive FEMA to support you.



DiveCon said:


> it was a selling point for rental space when they opened
> it was a well known fact to anyone that knows anything about the buildings



It is common knolwedge there was a concrete core.






The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Same old debunked lies is all you have


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrating perpetrators wish that was true.


The fact is you have no evidence from any independent source to verify FEMA.  All your sources lead back to FEMA.

All of your images are misrepresentations.  What you try to call "core columns" is actually elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates used to join sections of support steel inside the core are too weak to be usd with "core columns".






Which is why the core is always empty in 9-11 images.






Those very fine vertical pieces are not inthe core.  They are the rebar of the concrete that surrounded the core.


----------



## DiveCon

both those photos verify the steel core, moron


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Until the plans are produced and the structural type of the core is identified, you are simply *serving the perpetrators* because the towers I know stood cannot be brought down by planes and fire.



structural type of core has been identified. it was a steel core and has been publicly stated to have been a steel core before construction, during construction, before 9/11 and after 9/11. this is supported by pictures of the actual core both during construction, after construction and on 9/11.

you have pictures of dust....


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what the perpetrators would want an agent to say when they have no evidence of steel core columns but are confronted with evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor me; what point are you trying to make?
> 
> That the towers had concrete cores, not steel and that makes who responsible for the events of 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that *if* NIST did not have the plans *THEN* the cause of death is not accurate on 3,000 death certificates.  Due process has not been provided in mass murder.
> 
> Such is unconstitutional.
> 
> You rush ahead to try and evaluate "events" when I've proven that the Constitutional rights of 3,000 victims AND the rest of America have been violated.  There is a process and sequence to everything.
> 
> When 3,000 people are murdered here is the process.
> 
> 1)  Determine what happened.
> 2)  How did it happen.
> 3)  Who did it?
> 
> Without the plans in analysis of what is thought to be collapse, you are not going to be able to know how collapse was supposed to have happened.  It might not be collapse.  Lawfully and logically the process stops there.  We cannot know "who" until we know "what and how".
Click to expand...


What makes you think NIST didn't have the plans and what makes you think the cores weren't made of steel and concrete?

What are your credentials? Why should we believe what you say about the collapse mechanism?

Your argument is lame.


----------



## Fizz

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Humor me; what point are you trying to make?
> 
> That the towers had concrete cores, not steel and that makes who responsible for the events of 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that *if* NIST did not have the plans *THEN* the cause of death is not accurate on 3,000 death certificates.  Due process has not been provided in mass murder.
> 
> Such is unconstitutional.
> 
> You rush ahead to try and evaluate "events" when I've proven that the Constitutional rights of 3,000 victims AND the rest of America have been violated.  There is a process and sequence to everything.
> 
> When 3,000 people are murdered here is the process.
> 
> 1)  Determine what happened.
> 2)  How did it happen.
> 3)  Who did it?
> 
> Without the plans in analysis of what is thought to be collapse, you are not going to be able to know how collapse was supposed to have happened.  It might not be collapse.  Lawfully and logically the process stops there.  We cannot know "who" until we know "what and how".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think NIST didn't have the plans and what makes you think the cores weren't made of steel and concrete?
> 
> What are your credentials? Why should we believe what you say about the collapse mechanism?
> 
> Your argument is lame.
Click to expand...


how dare you!! just when its getting really entertaining watching a complete lunatic lose whats left of his mind you try to bring him back to reality. 

chris, dont listen to this man. he is an obvious government plant. you really are the chosen one to lead people out of their manchurian candidate hypnosis.... just like you said in your letter to hilary clinton. 

Chris Whitefeather please help us poor hypnotized people.


----------



## Liability

viva2a

The images under the tab labeled "construction are awesome.

Many references to the STEEL core are noted therein.

The images are difficult to copy and re-post here.  

But some are worth the effort of going to the site itself.  

Also, this site has an interesting read:  The World Trade Center: Statistics and History

Here's a solid snippet:  





> * * * *
> 
> Construction of a world trade facility had been under consideration since the end of WWII. In the late 1950s the Port Authority took interest in the project and in 1962 fixed its site on the west side of Lower Manhattan on a superblock bounded by Vesey, Liberty, Church and West Streets. Architect Minoru Yamasaki was selected to design the project; architects Emery Roth & Sons handled production work, and, at the request of Yamasaki, the firm of Worthington, Skilling, Helle and Jackson served as engineers.
> 
> The Port Authority envisioned a project with a total of 10 million square feet of office space. To achieve this, Yamasaki considered more than a hundred different building configurations before settling on the concept of twin towers and three lower-rise structures. Designed to be very tall to maximize the area of the plaza, the towers were initially to rise to only 80-90 stories. Only later was it decided to construct them as the world's tallest buildings, following a suggestion said to have originated with the Port Authority's public relations staff.
> 
> Yamasaki and engineers John Skilling and Les Robertson worked closely, and the relationship between the towers' design and structure was clear. Faced with the difficulties of building to unprecedented heights, the engineers employed an innovative structural model: a rigid "hollow tube" of closely spaced steel columns with floor trusses extended across to a central core. The columns, finished with a silver-colored aluminum alloy, were 18 3/4" wide and set only 22" apart, making the towers appear from afar to have no windows at all.
> 
> Also unique to the engineering design were its core and elevator system. *The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry.* * * * *


  [My own emphasis]

Of course, CriscoFEARa will tell us that it's all disinformation planted by agents.    Did I ever mention that CriscoFEARa is nothing but a scumbag liar?


----------



## Liability

Part of the ROBERTSON lecture series (also partially available in audio format!):



> Leslie E. Roberston: We knew that buildings of the past--the buildings that my father would have built, were he an engineer--that they behaved like this [refers to graph].  And we knew this because we actually went up in the Empire State Building and measured how it deformed in the wind.  And it's a very complex kind of wave form.  But we had an idea for a different kind building that wouldn't do this.  We were looking at a building that would do this [refers to a different graph].  That was very much a real oscillator: a very pure kind of structural system.  We came up with an idea called shaft wall, which John Tishman's folks turned into a much better idea: developed it, fire-tested it, and so forth.  But *this idea took out of buildings all of the masonry that had existed in the high-rise buildings of the past.*  And that masonry was absolutely essential to the structural integrity of those older buildings.  Take the masonry out of the Empire State Building and cover it with metal and glass: very unsafe design, very.



-- excerpted from:  





> Lecture, March 13, 2002: The World's Biggest Buildings
> 
> The audio clips and transcripts presented here explain the archive images with the words of the structural engineer of the World Trade Center, Leslie E. Robertson, and the builder who headed the construction management of the project, John L. Tishman of Tishman Construction Corporation.
> 
> They are excerpts from the lecture "The World's Biggest Buildings," presented on March 13, 2002. We have paired the audio clips with relevant images from the archive collection, most of which were originally taken on site by Robertson from 1968-73. Where possible, we have included  the specific lecture images with their audio counterpart.


  -- Found at viva2a 

ALSO, there's this (same link, different segment):  





> Manager, in a 3/13/2002 lecture.
> 
> John L. Tishman: Shaft wall was first designed for replacing the weight and the porosity of the gypsum wall.  *Shaft wall is made of gypsum and multiple layers of drywall.*  The number of layers had to do with the fire rating that you would get.  The fire rating [of the World Trade Center] was at least equivalent by every board of standards and people who gave the regulation.  The shaft wall also provided certain other benefits including a less porous wall during the life of the building, where--if anybody's been in major high-rise buildings, you know there's a lot of drafts that comes up and would otherwise go through the shaft walls and affect the living in within the building.  I think probably--I don't know, there was at least as much gypsum, or fire retardant, in the construction that was used, as would have occurred--I know that it had a fire rating equal to, or greater than, a gypsum wall.  I don't know what else.  I think the shaft wall created a safer environment around the stairways and around the elevators than would otherwise be there.
> Leslie E. Roberston: So it was more airtight, more able to take building deflections--it was stronger to take the pressures from inside the shaft, or loading on the shaft itself, than the gypsum walls of the past.  It was superior, I think, in every respect.
> John L. Tishman: Yeah, it's been used ever since, and I think it's justified.  In a high-rise building, one advantage you get is you have much less rubbish.  What goes up, maybe 20 percent has to come back down out of a building while you are building it.


  Id.


----------



## Liability

> Leslie E. Roberston: So these pieces are the ones that were made in the state of Washington--the actual plates themselves came from Japan--all of that purchased from punch card information--very high-precision pieces.  So this particular plate [refers to picture], and this one, and so forth, all fabricated in Japan, and shipped to the state of Washington, [and] fabricated into panels.  And *so the data that we provide*--this is just one example--*gave for a series of panels the plate thickness and the grade for each of the plates in these pieces.  All of that was given in digital format.  And Port Authority rose to the occasion and allowed the project to be tendered on the basis of punch cards.  Not on the basis of this drawing--if you want to call it a drawing--but on the basis of the cards themselves.*  Nothing like that had ever happened before, or since, as far as I know.


  -- Punch Cards to Order Steel.  viva2a


----------



## Christophera

All that crap text posted by agents of treason but NOT ONE image of this core on 9-11.






That is because steel core columns did not exist.  What is always seen is an empty core.






Or the concrete walls that surrounded it.






The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core just like Robertson in the days after 9-11.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> All that crap text posted by agents of treason but NOT ONE image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> * * * *




I called it!  





> Of course, CriscoFEARa will tell us that it's all disinformation planted by agents.



Damn!  That was easy.


----------



## Christophera

Text is always easy.

*But posting an image of this core on 9-11 is impossible!*


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Text is always easy.
> 
> But posting an image of this core on 9-11 is impossible![/b][/size]
> 
> http://algoxybullshit.com/psychopathicliar/psycopathicimages/feminehygieneodorproblemcore.gif



The audio from Robertson wasn't "easy."

That you have never been able (and never will be able) to back up your bullshit is undoubted.

The specific image you allude to (I edited your linkie because I wouldn't want to assist you in getting any traffic to your blood-money web-site, you filthy twat) is irrelevant.

The actual photographs on the web site I offered (viva2a) are more than sufficient.

You are helplessly unable to refute ANY of the actual facts.


----------



## Christophera

You did not post any images or substance in support of the FEMA core because none exists.

Your garbage link has the same old misrepresentations of construction photos totally exposed by this one panel filed.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

Butt plates cannot be used to join sections of "core columns".  Therefore the empty core is explained.


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER ass-muncher said:


> You did not post any images or substance in support of the FEMA core because none exists.
> 
> Your garbage link has the same old misrepresentations of construction photos totally exposed by this one panel filed.
> 
> 
> 
> Butt plates cannot be used to join sections of "core columns".  Therefore the [url=http://home.comcast.net/~jeffrey.king2/spire_dust-3.jpg]empty core is explained.



That you have no clue on the topic is beyond question.

What you call a butt plate isn't a butt plate.  That was already explained to you.

You COULD go educate yourself, but that would interfere with your treasonous agenda of giving aid and comfort to the actual enemy, you pussy lying sack of shit.

Pardon me for having to edit your image attempts, but I refuse to assist you in ripping people off, you sick clit.


----------



## Christophera

Apparently you pretend to think that gumjobs assertion that what is seen covering the top of the vertical steel with no holes in it is a lifting lug or pad eye is credible.






Of course a lifting lug would only be on the side and leave the top end of the extension steel free to join it with the next piece just as we see light coming through the first red oval in the bottom image which DOES show a lifting lug.

The fact that you removed the image and failed to provide any actual reason, MARKS YOU as an agent.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Apparently you pretend to think that gumjobs assertion that what is seen covering the top of the vertical steel with no holes in it is a lifting lug or pad eye is credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a lifting lug would only be on the side and leave the top end of the extension steel free to join it with the next piece just as we see light coming through the first red oval in the bottom image which DOES show a lifting lug.
> 
> The fact that you removed the image and failed to provide any actual reason, MARKS YOU as an agent.



when viewed in a clear photo up close it is clear that what you call "butt plates" are no such thing.

and that is, of course, why you keep showing small pictures from a distance. because all the clear photos prove you are a fucking moron!!


----------



## Christophera

agents are the ones guilty of using pictures taking at a distance, that are blurry, for misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns" *because the "butt plates" cannot be distinguished.*


----------



## Liability

The VIVA website I provided earlier (and I realize I'm not the first to use that resource or cite to it here) offers some very clear information on how the steel got joined together in the steel core and how it got attached to the flooring, trusses, etc.

"Butt plates" have nothing whatsoever to do with any of it.

CriscoFEARa is just wrong.  That's all.  Nothing new there.


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm, very clear text huh?





Here is some very clear text.

_*You are an agent working to conceal treason*_

In this case your behavior proves it true.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Hmmmmm, very clear text huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some very clear text.
> 
> _*You are an agent working to conceal treason*_
> 
> In this case your behavior proves it true.



And here's some very clear text for you;
*
YOU ARE A DELUSIONAL LITTLE MAN WHO IS A DEADBEAT AND IS WORKING TO COLLECT MONEY VIA YOUR BLOODSUCKING ALGOXY WEBSITE. YOU SPEND YOUR DAY HIDING FROM THE BAILIFF WHO COMES TO EMPTY OUT YOUR POCKETS.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> agents are the ones guilty of using pictures taking at a distance, that are blurry, for misrepresenting the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns" *because the "butt plates" cannot be distinguished.*



This from the KING of blurry, distant, fuzzy, out of focus pictures of dust and smoke!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

More clear text.

*WATCH OUT FOR THE BLINKING MEDICINE MAN CHRISSY. HE'S RIGHT BEHIND YOU!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

On a personal note Chrissy, did you and Citizen Pat have a lover's quarrel? She hasn't been here defending you for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Christophera

It is clear that you must rely on the psyops and the false social group because you have no evidence.

This photo clearly shows that there IS NO STRUCTURAL steel protruding from the core and the top of what is seen can only be concrete.






For this core to have existed,






there would be a great deal of steel protruding from the top photo.  The core columns in the lower photo did not exist.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ----delusional bullshit removed------


take your anti-psychotic medication. you are having another episode.


----------



## Christophera

agent cannot show the core they assert existed on 9-11.






But the concrete core has independently verified evidence substantiating it.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> agent cannot show the core they assert existed on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the concrete core has independently verified evidence substantiating it.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



all this crap has been debunked over and over again.

you're a retard.


----------



## Christophera

Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government wish it was debunked.  It is not.  Your text is impotent.

Hard evidence from the scene of the crime shows a concrete core wall at 400 foot off the ground toppling into the empty core.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Your masters, the infiltrators of the US government wish it was debunked.  It is not.  Your text is impotent.
> 
> Hard evidence from the scene of the crime shows a concrete core wall at 400 foot off the ground toppling into the empty core.



It, of course, shows no such thing.  It can't.  There was no concrete core wall.  In any event, the object you falsely insist was a concrete wall could be a lot of other things.  There is no way to determine if it is even concrete from just looking at it in that highly distorted view.  If concrete, it could only have been flooring.  It might be wall, but in that event it was drywall and gypsum since the core wall was built without masonry as has been proved by quoting Robertson.

In brief, CriscoFEARa, you remain nothing but a liar and (thankfully) you are a miserable failure in your treasonous propaganda efforts.


----------



## Christophera

You attempt to assert it is a floor.

Bwaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa .  .  . where did the floor fall from to get into the vertical position we first see it in?

Come on lilybilly, give us a nice reasonable explanation.


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> You attempt to assert it is a floor.
> 
> Bwaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa .  .  . where did the floor fall from to get into the vertical position we first see it in?
> 
> Come on lilybilly, give us a nice reasonable explanation.



Well, dipshit, let's start with simple premises and basic laws of physics -- both way beyond your ken, clearly.

Things (due to "gravity") fall DOWN.

So, asshole, "Where" it came from is NOT in fact a mystery.  IF the object was flooring (and notice I never said it WAS; I merely noted that possibility, despite your dishonest effort to alter my words) then it fell from a higher floor, stupid.  

I also noted that it might be just the drywall.

YOU have insisted that it's both "wall" and "concrete" and the truth is, you have exactly ZERO evidence of either proposition.  

But we know it cannot have been a concrete core wall, retard, since the core was built without concrete.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to assert it is a floor.
> 
> Bwaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa .  .  . where did the floor fall from to get into the vertical position we first see it in?
> 
> Come on lilybilly, give us a nice reasonable explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have exactly ZERO evidence of either proposition.
> 
> But we know it cannot have been a concrete core wall, retard, since the core was built without concrete.
Click to expand...


The reverse of what agents post is most often true.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## ohio_golfer

christophera said:


> you have exactly zero evidence of either proposition.
> 
> But we know it cannot have been a concrete core wall, retard, since the core was built without concrete.
> 
> The reverse of what agents post is most often true.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _robertson is verified by oxford, verifying domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of wtc 2 core, verifying the top of wtc 2 core falling onto wtc 3, the wtc 1 rebar, just after the wtc 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the wtc 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on wtc 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the wtc 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised nist analysis of free fall by bazant et. Al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The reverse of what agents post is most often true.
> 
> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


all debunked already.


----------



## Christophera

Hard evidence cannot be "debunked", it can only be disproven by other hard evidence.  Yours is fake.  A misrepresentation.

Here is the WTC 1 concrete core wall toppling into the empty core.







The evidence of agents AND the misleaders of the truth movement is misrepresentation.  The "elevator guide rail support steel" is misrepresented as "core columns".  Butt plates on the tops of support steel CANNOT be used for joining section of core columns.






The elevator guide rail support were directly opposite the interior box columns and braced by a short beam cast into the concrete core wall.  One of which is the "spire.


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> Here is the WTC 1 concrete core wall toppling into the empty core.(image removed to stop blood money clicking)



Wrong ... the towers had a steel core. You are speculating Chris .. no hard evidence yet.

You just think that what your animated gif shows, is a piece of a concrete wall. We have shown you, with hard evidence, that you are totally wrong.

Looks like .. though it is a bit hard to know for sure, because it's such a lousy image .. that it might be a section of floor. Or maybe gypsum planking or drywall, which as we all know was used extensively in the towers.


----------



## Christophera

Your text is inadequate and NULL in the face of the evidence it attempts to address.  The thickness of perhaps 4 feet is easily seen, and there is another photo from a helicopter at the same instant to show the basic size.






Your text inadequately attempts to support a lie.  The lie that the steel in the core was "core columns".  Only a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 side of a box column will suffice for a "core column".  Butt plates do work for elevator guide rail support steel very well because they facilitate alignment for elevators.  However, they always leave an empty core on 9-11 because they have no strength and wil not stand if the concrete core wall are brought down.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera is a moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed===
> 
> The thickness of perhaps 4 feet is easily seen[/url], and there is another photo from a helicopter at the same instant to show the basic size.


unsubstantiated claim 



Christophera said:


> our text inadequately attempts to support a lie.  The lie that the steel in the core was "core columns".  Only a 100% deep fillet weld on all 4 side of a box column will suffice for a "core column".  Butt plates do work for elevator guide rail support steel very well because they facilitate alignment for elevators.  However, they always leave an empty core on 9-11 because they have no strength and wil not stand if the concrete core wall are brought down.


unsubstantiated claim. no documentation to support absurd claim of "elevator guide rail support steel" or "butt plates" in use.


----------



## Christophera

The reverse is true, as usual with your posts.  Elevator guide rail support steel occupying the core as the ONLY vertical steel in the core is proven by the butt plates which cannot be used to join sections of "core columns".


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The reverse is true, as usual with your posts.  Elevator guide rail support steel occupying the core as the ONLY vertical steel in the core is proven by the butt plates which cannot be used to join sections of "core columns".



unsubstantiated claim. 

no such thing as "elevator guide rail support steel".


----------



## Christophera

As my signature says, *agents refuse to recognize evidence* and the evidence of butt plates that show weak connection between vertical steel in the core is conclusive when accompanied by the fact the CORE IS EMPTY in all 9-11 images.

elevator guide rail support steel​
Empty core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As my signature says, *agents refuse to recognize evidence* and the evidence of butt plates that show weak connection between vertical steel in the core is conclusive when accompanied by the fact the CORE IS EMPTY in all 9-11 images.
> 
> elevator guide rail support steel​
> Empty core.


steel core columns


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, those vertical elements are too fine or small to be the structural steel.  I say that backed by evidence showing the only structural steel that was seen on 9-11 and it surrounded the core.  It was not inside the core.  It is much larger.  Both images are taken from the same camera seconds apart.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, they only LOOK fine because of the distance


----------



## Christophera

Same distance as the other photo, slightly different zoom.  The fine vertical elements have a consisten arch to them.  Totally different than the spire and framed wall under it.

Of course, as an agent supporting the concealment of treason, you will refuse to recognize facts about evidence.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Same distance as the other photo, slightly different zoom.  The fine vertical elements have a consisten arch to them.  Totally different than the spire and framed wall under it.
> 
> Of course, as an agent supporting the concealment of treason, you will refuse to recognize facts about evidence.



Talk to William yet coward?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Same distance as the other photo, slightly different zoom.  The fine vertical elements have a consisten arch to them.  Totally different than the spire and framed wall under it.
> 
> Of course, as an agent supporting the concealment of treason, you will refuse to recognize facts about evidence.


and in BOTH cases it is core columns, dipshit


----------



## stannrodd

Christosnake said:
			
		

> Same distance as the other photo, slightly different zoom. The fine vertical elements have a consisten arch to them. *Totally different than the spire and framed wall under it.*



What the ferk are you blabbering about now .. FRAMED WALL!!! ... ???

The columns are collapsing and are moving in such a way that the "still" photo shows a blurry trace of that movement .. to interpret that, as being fine vertical elements is a bit of a stretch in the speculation department.

Try using some facts .. like .. first of all .. go fetch your docu*mentally* then post it in 9 minute segments on YouTube .. you should make ten episodes. 9 x 10 = 90 minutes right dippus shittus.. ?

Then go fetch some construction photos which show this massive concrete phallus (or phalli since there were 2 of them), you know .. the one you are in LOVE with and need to play with day in and day out ..

but remember to not tell any more lies or we will post merry go round videos for you to annoy yourself with.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Christosnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same distance as the other photo, slightly different zoom. The fine vertical elements have a consisten arch to them. *Totally different than the spire and framed wall under it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the ferk are you blabbering about now .. FRAMED WALL!!! ... ???
> 
> The columns are collapsing and are moving in such a way that the "still" photo shows a blurry trace of that movement .. to interpret that, as being fine vertical elements is a bit of a stretch in the speculation department.
> 
> Try using some facts .. like .. first of all .. go fetch your docu*mentally* then post it in 9 minute segments on YouTube .. you should make ten episodes. 9 x 10 = 90 minutes right dippus shittus.. ?
> 
> Then go fetch some construction photos which show this massive concrete phallus (or phalli since there were 2 of them), you know .. the one you are in LOVE with and need to play with day in and day out ..
> 
> but remember to not tell any more lies or we will post merry go round videos for you to annoy yourself with.
Click to expand...


Oh, great. Now Patty's making an oddball claim about "FRAMED WALLS".

Is this going to lead to another four thousand, five hundred posts of repetitive, idiotic bullshit??????


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And why the hell did the board stop at 5 red badges, and 15 red pips???

Goof-0-phera should be up to at least 7 red badges by now.

Maybe even 8!


----------



## Christophera

Yes, the concrete core is and has been common knowledge, outside of the deceived truth movement.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Yes, the concrete core is and has been common knowledge, outside of the deceived truth movement.


wrong, dipshit
there was no concrete core
you are a delusional PoS


----------



## Christophera

That is wrong because what I posted shows others stating the concrete core is common knowledge.

That is what the infiltrators who perpetrated this would want you to say.






Why haven't you posted an image from 9-11 of the core you say existed?






WHY?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Here you go Chri$$y, just in case you missed it on the other thread....

TRR-May14-07


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> That is wrong because what I posted shows others stating the concrete core is common knowledge.
> 
> That is what the infiltrators who perpetrated this would want you to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image from 9-11 of the core you say existed?
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?


its been done so many times that anyone that thinks you are actually sane, must be insane as well


----------



## naomibee

Christophera said:


> Yes, the concrete core is and has been common knowledge, outside of the deceived truth movement.



i like whats in pink.


----------



## DiveCon

naomibee said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the concrete core is and has been common knowledge, outside of the deceived truth movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like whats in pink.
Click to expand...

why?
it claims lies as truth?
the WTC towers did not have concrete in the cores above grade


----------



## Christophera

So what?  It is common knowledge the Twin towers had concrete cores.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> So what?  It is common knowledge the Twin towers had concrete cores.


no, that is the opposite of the truth


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  It is common knowledge the Twin towers had concrete cores.
> 
> 
> 
> no, that is the opposite of the truth
Click to expand...


What you assert is wrong and you know it.  You prove your agenda when you refuse to recognize real evidence.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  It is common knowledge the Twin towers had concrete cores.
> 
> 
> 
> no, that is the opposite of the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you assert is wrong and you know it.  You prove your agenda when you refuse to recognize real evidence.
> 
> _<delusional bullshit removed>_
Click to expand...

wrong, what i said was the truth and i know it


----------



## Christophera

Your lack of integrity shows again that you serve an agenda benefitting the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder.

If this was not true, you would have an image showing steel core columns instead of true Amercans using this image of the concrete core to make you look like a treasonous fool.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Brown.....

*NO ONE BELIEVES YOU!!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

rat in the hat said:


> hey brown.....
> 
> *no one believes you!!!!*


+10000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## stannrodd

Here's a good killer for his theory .. been sitting on this for a while..






This was taken in 1994 inside an elevator shaft and shows one of the massive core columns minus it's fireproofing coating. The area within the red is the face of the column on it's inside which is missing the coating. Photo taken from elevator roof I presume..

Here is the URL for the page and description .. it also includes other photos of the innards of the WTC towers in terms of fireproofing.

CLICK HERE



> _I inspected core columns up to the 78th floor but was unable to access them above that point. These inspections revealed that the bond of fireproofing on core columns had failed in many locations and the fireproofing was falling off the columns in floor-high sheets. Photo 3, taken in 1994, shows a core column from which the fireproofing had fallen off in a sheet that is several stories high. The red circle and date was the Port Authority's response to the missing fireproofing. This resulted because the steel had not been properly prepared at the time of the initial spray application._



Somehow his concrete core fits between the elevator shaft and that column...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Wrong, those vertical elements are too fine or small to be the structural steel.  I say that backed by evidence showing the only structural steel that was seen on 9-11 and it surrounded the core.  It was not inside the core.  It is much larger.  Both images are taken from the same camera seconds apart.



completely fucking insane!!


----------



## Gamolon

stannrodd said:


> Here's a good killer for his theory .. been sitting on this for a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken in 1994 inside an elevator shaft and shows one of the massive core columns minus it's fireproofing coating. The area within the red is the face of the column on it's inside which is missing the coating. Photo taken from elevator roof I presume..
> 
> Here is the URL for the page and description .. it also includes other photos of the innards of the WTC towers in terms of fireproofing.
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I inspected core columns up to the 78th floor but was unable to access them above that point. These inspections revealed that the bond of fireproofing on core columns had failed in many locations and the fireproofing was falling off the columns in floor-high sheets. Photo 3, taken in 1994, shows a core column from which the fireproofing had fallen off in a sheet that is several stories high. The red circle and date was the Port Authority's response to the missing fireproofing. This resulted because the steel had not been properly prepared at the time of the initial spray application._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow his concrete core fits between the elevator shaft and that column...
Click to expand...


Stann, 

That Fire Engineering board is outstanding! I went there and started searching for anything related to the towers and found some good information. Including the following:


			
				NORMAN J. GLOVER said:
			
		

> Further, it seems that required lighting (automatically actuated supplementary battery power) and smoke prevention of fire stairs (positive pressurization as is required under many current building codes) should become mandatory. *There should also be better exit planning and a more fire- and shock-resistive enclosure of fire stairs and elevators than the currently allowed gypsum board enclosure.*



Chris is CLEARLY out of his mind.


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Here's a good killer for his theory .. been sitting on this for a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken in 1994 inside an elevator shaft and shows one of the massive core columns minus it's fireproofing coating. The area within the red is the face of the column on it's inside which is missing the coating. Photo taken from elevator roof I presume..
> 
> Here is the URL for the page and description .. it also includes other photos of the innards of the WTC towers in terms of fireproofing.
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I inspected core columns up to the 78th floor but was unable to access them above that point. These inspections revealed that the bond of fireproofing on core columns had failed in many locations and the fireproofing was falling off the columns in floor-high sheets. Photo 3, taken in 1994, shows a core column from which the fireproofing had fallen off in a sheet that is several stories high. The red circle and date was the Port Authority's response to the missing fireproofing. This resulted because the steel had not been properly prepared at the time of the initial spray application._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow his concrete core fits between the elevator shaft and that column...
Click to expand...


*There is absolutely NO WAY to know what building that image is from.*

AND, it looks like concrete with the tiny fractures all over the face.  The inner concrete forms were made of steel, in the curing period a certain amount of iron would transfer to the wet concrete then oxidize in the air after the steel breakdown forms were removed.


----------



## stannrodd

Christophuckwit" said:
			
		

> There is absolutely NO WAY to know what building that image is from.



Did you read the web page Chris ?? The page is about inspection of the Towers fireproofing.

Have you ascertained anything from it .. perhaps even contacted the site authors..

OF COURSE YOU DIDN't YOU MORON .. Fire Engineering .com is a little more credible than you mate.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophuckwit" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO WAY to know what building that image is from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the web page Chris ?? The page is about inspection of the Towers fireproofing.
> 
> Have you ascertained anything from it .. perhaps even contacted the site authors..
> 
> OF COURSE YOU DIDN't YOU MORON .. Fire Engineering .com is a little more credible than you mate.
Click to expand...

hell, newsmax is more credible than his site
LOL
and that aint saying much


----------



## ohio_golfer

Reading this is very boring.

This Chris dude is a troll and you guys keep feeding it.


----------



## DiveCon

ohio_golfer said:


> Reading this is very boring.
> 
> This Chris dude is a troll and you guys keep feeding it.


what can we say
we are easily amused


----------



## stannrodd

"FIREPROOFING" AT THE WTC TOWERS - Fire Engineering

I've reposted the link to Fire Engineering in long hand .. seems the above links are not working. Doing a search for WTC returns quite a lot of useful information .. much of which Christopher should instill in his dead beat brain. READ IT CHRIS !!



			
				Christopharter said:
			
		

> AND, *it looks like concrete* with the tiny fractures all over the face. The inner concrete forms were made of steel, in the curing period a certain amount of iron would transfer to the wet concrete then oxidize in the air after the steel breakdown forms were removed.



Well of course it does Chri$$y Poos .. even a blurry dust cloud looks like solid concrete to you ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophuckwit" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely NO WAY to know what building that image is from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the web page Chris ?? The page is about inspection of the Towers fireproofing.
> 
> Have you ascertained anything from it .. perhaps even contacted the site authors..
> 
> OF COURSE YOU DIDN't YOU MORON .. Fire Engineering .com is a little more credible than you mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell, newsmax is more credible than his site
> LOL
> and that aint saying much
Click to expand...


The Onion is more credible than his site.

I sent them his theory. They refused to believe it.


----------



## Christophera

ohio_golfer said:


> Reading this is very boring.
> 
> This Chris dude is a troll and you guys keep feeding it.



Ohhh, po wittle agent.  Got no evidence and getting made a fool of (in the agents world of service to the perps of mass murder and their secret methods) and gonna' cry "troll" now.






There are familes that hold deep grief and need justice.  There is a nation that needs its rights and freedom.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this is very boring.
> 
> This Chris dude is a troll and you guys keep feeding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, po wittle agent.  Got no evidence and getting made a fool of (in the agents world of service to the perps of mass murder and their secret methods) and gonna' cry "troll" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are familes that hold deep grief and need justice.  There is a nation that needs its rights and freedom.
Click to expand...


Did your little bed-mate Citizen Pat tell you to post this?

Or was it your little sock, Gr0upthink?


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this is very boring.
> 
> This Chris dude is a troll and you guys keep feeding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a nation that needs its rights and freedom.
Click to expand...


And there is a poster (you) that needs a mental health professional.


----------



## DiveCon

ohio_golfer said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohio_golfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this is very boring.
> 
> This Chris dude is a troll and you guys keep feeding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a nation that needs its rights and freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there is a poster (you) that needs a mental health professional.
Click to expand...

i've been telling him that for MONTHS


----------



## Christophera

It is very clear that the Constitutional rights and freedoms of American are held in very low regard by the agents.

The support a lie depriving 3,000 innocent people murdered of due process.  This is the lie,






the steel core columns did not exist and cannot be shown standing in the core on 9-11.

What is seen is a concrete core,






Just like the engineer of record engineer of record sdescribes in the days after 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> It is very clear that the Constitutional rights and freedoms of American are held in very low regard by the agents.
> <<debunked horseshit whimsical nonsense removed>>



Your idiotic theory is held in low regard by me!

*NO ONE BELIEVES YOU!!!!!*


----------



## DiveCon

and again, your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*go play in traffic, chri$$y*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Do your guardians know you have access to their computer, Chri$$y???*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*all hail the power of the server!!!!!*


----------



## stannrodd

Ferkrise-akes said:
			
		

> Just like the engineer of record engineer of record sdescribes in the days after 9-11



You are a ferking liar .. Leslie is an honest man and he never said that .. Katherine Stroup said it and she admits to the FACT that she didn't quote LR..

GET IT CHRIS .. some people are honest..

Chris is a hopeless case guys .. we try to help and what does he do .. he might as well shit in a bake bean can .. and call it concrete evidence !! 

Watching a great Genesis concert in Rome .. having a life .. enjoying my kids and my wifey.

Paid all the taxes we never owed .. paid on time .. = security of mind and supporting my country. It may not be USA but hey the people who live here in NZ love the country and we are honest and do a hard days work too.

I'm retired now .. Chris is still an asshole..

Not sure I can be bothered with him .. he is a waste of my time and my space.

Take care all you guys ..

Stann


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Ferkrise-akes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the engineer of record engineer of record sdescribes in the days after 9-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a ferking liar .. Leslie is an honest man and he never said that .. Katherine Stroup said it and she admits to the FACT that she didn't quote LR..
> 
> GET IT CHRIS .. some people are honest..
> 
> Chris is a hopeless case guys .. we try to help and what does he do .. he might as well shit in a bake bean can .. and call it concrete evidence !!
> 
> Watching a great Genesis concert in Rome .. having a life .. enjoying my kids and my wifey.
> 
> Paid all the taxes we never owed .. paid on time .. = security of mind and supporting my country. It may not be USA but hey the people who live here in NZ love the country and we are honest and do a hard days work too.
> 
> I'm retired now .. Chris is still an asshole..
> 
> Not sure I can be bothered with him .. he is a waste of my time and my space.
> 
> Take care all you guys ..
> 
> Stann
Click to expand...


Chris will always be an asshole!

Take care, and all the best.

The Rat


----------



## Christophera

Gee, the psyops certainly has a large cluster of agents .  .  . with no evidence.

The facts trump all of their text.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

once again, your paranoid delusions will NEVER equal evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And no one believes him. Or ever will.


----------



## Christophera

Look at how little credibility agents have attempting their nonsense "false social group" psyops.

_http://www.usmessageboard.com/2756738-post7774.html

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)

#1 Attempted debunking will show an overly complex set of pages working to misrepresent photos with various alignments.  It's conclusion is completely unsupported by any single image showing what is claimed.

#2 The assertion that the engineer of record provided info that was reported erroneously is not accompanied by a correction of the Globally published magazine.  It has no logic presented for this shortcoming when 3,000 people are killed in 20 seconds.

#3 No alternative image of a horizontally complete core of columns is provided and the only such image of the core of a Twin tower is not reasonably explained

#4 Images used in attempts to show steel core columns do not show steel columns clearly in the core area and needed interconnecting braces for a steel core are never seen.

#5 With no diagonal braces and no gusset plates and no reasonable explanation for the one image of a horizontally intact, complete core, and no statement from engineers stating that steel columns 1,350 feet tall may be assembled into one column by connecting with butt plates is provided.  Lifting eyes are not on the top of column sections, they are on the side.  The top is needed clear so joining can be done.

#6 No image of the diagonal bracing not on the same plane  as the interior box columns which surrounded the core is ever seen.  Joints between diagonals and beams must have gusset plates.  If diagonals seen are not seen on 9-11 they were not apart of the structure.

#7 Anyone without plans from official sources who fails to recognize that the info needed to clarify this issue of the core was stolen from public offices depriving the public of true knowledge of the towers structure, arguing for a structure they cannot show, counter to independently verified evidence, is effectively an agent.

_


----------



## Christophera

Look at how little credibility agents have attempting their nonsense "false social group" psyops.

_http://www.usmessageboard.com/2756738-post7774.html

1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked

2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.

3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked

4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked

5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked

6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked

7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)

#1 Attempted debunking will show an overly complex set of pages working to misrepresent photos with various alignments.  It's conclusion is completely unsupported by any single image showing what is claimed.

#2 The assertion that the engineer of record provided info that was reported erroneously is not accompanied by a correction of the Globally published magazine.  It has no logic presented for this shortcoming when 3,000 people are killed in 20 seconds.

#3 No alternative image of a horizontally complete core of columns is provided and the only such image of the core of a Twin tower is not reasonably explained

#4 Images used in attempts to show steel core columns do not show steel columns clearly in the core area and needed interconnecting braces for a steel core are never seen.

#5 With no diagonal braces and no gusset plates and no reasonable explanation for the one image of a horizontally intact, complete core, and no statement from engineers stating that steel columns 1,350 feet tall may be assembled into one column by connecting with butt plates is provided.  Lifting eyes are not on the top of column sections, they are on the side.  The top is needed clear so joining can be done.

#6 No image of the diagonal bracing not on the same plane  as the interior box columns which surrounded the core is ever seen.  Joints between diagonals and beams must have gusset plates.  If diagonals seen are not seen on 9-11 they were not apart of the structure.

#7 Anyone without plans from official sources who fails to recognize that the info needed to clarify this issue of the core was stolen from public offices depriving the public of true knowledge of the towers structure, arguing for a structure they cannot show, counter to independently verified evidence, is effectively an agent.

_


----------



## DiveCon

more total bullshit from goof-o-phera


----------



## stannrodd

#1.2.3.4.5.6.7.

Have been so debunked that Chris must be shi**ing in his own mind and calling it concrete..

Sadd case 

Are you ever going to engage in discussion Chris or are you forever going to preach your imbecile lies..

Sorry I know the answer .. going to keep preaching lies  .. right.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Look at how little credibility agents have attempting their nonsense "false social group" psyops.
> 
> _http://www.usmessageboard.com/2756738-post7774.html
> 
> 1. The Spire is outside the core area. debunked
> 
> 2. Robertson identifies a concrete core. debunked.
> 
> 3. A picture of a silhouetted object covered in smoke is a concrete core. debunked
> 
> 4. No pictures exist of a steel core on 9/11 (accompanied by FEMA drawing). debunked
> 
> 5. Butt plates are used to join steel core columns and are too weak. debunked
> 
> 6. Diagonal bracing of steel core columns is actually part of the crane structure. debunked
> 
> 7. Anyone that disagrees with the concrete core hoax is a secret government agent. (totally delusional. needs no debunking)
> 
> #1 Attempted debunking will show an overly complex set of pages working to misrepresent photos with various alignments.  It's conclusion is completely unsupported by any single image showing what is claimed.
> 
> #2 The assertion that the engineer of record provided info that was reported erroneously is not accompanied by a correction of the Globally published magazine.  It has no logic presented for this shortcoming when 3,000 people are killed in 20 seconds.
> 
> #3 No alternative image of a horizontally complete core of columns is provided and the only such image of the core of a Twin tower is not reasonably explained
> 
> #4 Images used in attempts to show steel core columns do not show steel columns clearly in the core area and needed interconnecting braces for a steel core are never seen.
> 
> #5 With no diagonal braces and no gusset plates and no reasonable explanation for the one image of a horizontally intact, complete core, and no statement from engineers stating that steel columns 1,350 feet tall may be assembled into one column by connecting with butt plates is provided.  Lifting eyes are not on the top of column sections, they are on the side.  The top is needed clear so joining can be done.
> 
> #6 No image of the diagonal bracing not on the same plane  as the interior box columns which surrounded the core is ever seen.  Joints between diagonals and beams must have gusset plates.  If diagonals seen are not seen on 9-11 they were not apart of the structure.
> 
> #7 Anyone without plans from official sources who fails to recognize that the info needed to clarify this issue of the core was stolen from public offices depriving the public of true knowledge of the towers structure, arguing for a structure they cannot show, counter to independently verified evidence, is effectively an agent.
> 
> _



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITeuaqcpckc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> #1.2.3.4.5.6.7.
> 
> Have been so debunked that Chris must be shi**ing in his own mind and calling it concrete..
> 
> Sadd case
> 
> Are you ever going to engage in discussion Chris or are you forever going to preach your imbecile lies..
> 
> Sorry I know the answer .. going to keep preaching lies  .. right.



All he has are his lies and delusions.


----------



## Christophera

Only evidence will work.  Your false social group is a failure, only exposing itself agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Only evidence will work.  Your false social group is a failure, only exposing itself agent.


and your paranoid delusions are NOT, nor will they ever be, evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Only evidence will work.....



Then post some, like the intact concrete core from when the towers were occupied.

It's your theory, so prove it.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only evidence will work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then post some, like the intact concrete core from when the towers were occupied.
> 
> It's your theory, so prove it.
Click to expand...


agent rattie, the core was not visible at all when completed.  I would have 6,000 photo files of construction with some showing the concrete core during construction IF guliani had not taken them in violation of law.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html

If the steel core columns existed then you could post an image of them standing in the core on 9-11.  Because the steel core columns did not exist, no agent can post an image of them in the core area on 9-11.

That is why gumjob photoshopped a lobby photo of WTC 2 and shopped in WTC 1 exterior visuals, but the footbridge window frames bleed through the perimeter columns of the tower.






agent busted faking evidence.

The proof is in Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. identifying the concrete core  the proof is in images from 9-11 showing the concrete core.


----------



## elvis

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only evidence will work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then post some, like the intact concrete core from when the towers were occupied.
> 
> It's your theory, so prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agent rattie, the core was not visible at all when completed.  I would have 6,000 photo files of construction with some showing the concrete core during construction IF guliani had not taken them in violation of law.
> 
> 
> 
> If the steel core columns existed then you could post an image of them standing in the core on 9-11.  Because the steel core columns did not exist, no agent can post an image of them in the core area on 9-11.
> 
> That is why gumjob photoshopped a lobby photo of WTC 2 and shopped in WTC 1 exterior visuals, but the footbridge window frames bleed through the perimeter columns of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> agent busted faking evidence.
> 
> The proof is in Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992. identifying the concrete core  the proof is in images from 9-11 showing the concrete core.
Click to expand...


speaking of rattle, why don't you suck on this. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S7VMx0nOqo[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm, typical agent leaving out the violations of law by officials depriving the public of the building plans.

If this is not true post the agency which has them


----------



## stannrodd

Chri$$y Poos must be getting sick of not getting blood money clicks .. so he has started posting again at David Ickes forums again..

You could post your plans which show the CCC .. 

Click here to his latest Colgate Clock, and usual, bullshit ... 

He is truly a MORON.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmmm, typical agent leaving out the violations of law by officials depriving the public of the building plans.
> 
> If this is not true post the agency which has them


the city of NY
dumbass


----------



## Christophera

And they have people lying saying they have them but I know they do not.  They will not release them, they said "those are very sensitive buildings".

I just called.  Completely unreasonable, the buildings no longer exist.

We will have to use photos of the concrete core from 9-11 to know what stood.  Our government has been infiltrated .  .  . but you know that, agent.


----------



## DiveCon

that discredited photo has already been proven to NOT show concrete


----------



## Christophera

You can only discredit yourself from being considered an American by stating that AND not producing evidence.

You have been discredited an an America over and over.

DI-asserts that steel has been pointed out on wtc 2 core pic.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2592230-post7403.html

D-posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2563236-post7320.html

D-deny and lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2558644-post3137.html

D+Scanner anomalie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2554711-post7294.html

D-You post steel columns(?)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2547786-post7282.html

NO PLANS
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959274-post145.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959289-post146.html

NO PLAN LINK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959580-post147.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959351-post3626.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1959578-post3627.html

D-rebar
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2529236-post3044.html

D-lie/posted 9-11 steel core before
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2525612-post3033.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2568662-post3179.html

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

D-rebar & plan links
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2331142-post6209.html

F+D exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html

D-SPIRE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

D+obvious difference
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2616159-post3308.html


Any assertion that I've posted evidence of steel core columns is nonsense.  The only full length columns surrounded the core.











agents misrepresent "elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in ANY of those photos


----------



## Christophera

I did not say I was posting images of concrete.  I was shwoing how there are no steel core columns.  agents most often misrepresent .  .  . everything.

Here is the concrete wall of the east side of the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I did not say I was posting images of concrete.  I was shwoing how there are no steel core columns.



yeah 
by posting images showing steel core columns


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> I did not say I was posting images of concrete.  I was shwoing how there are no steel core columns.  agents most often misrepresent .  .  . everything.



Let's face it, there was NO core at all. Those buildings were built without cores and it's a miracle they didn't fall down years ago.

We should be looking for New York city building inspectors living above their means. Those guys were probably paid millions to turn their backs as the buildings went up WITHOUT cores.

I think you're on to something, Chris.


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. You have a mojor problem.

This article that you keep posting as gospel says that "The central core, a reinforced concrete tower, *contains* lift shafts, staircases, and vertical ducts."






This is a major problem for your theory.

Why you ask? I'll explain.

You admitted that WTC2 had elevator access at the lobby level to the express elevators from OUTSIDE the concrete core. Here is the photo that you admitted this to.





If the central core contained the lift shafts for the elevators as you and the Oxford article seem to think, how is that photo above possible? There should be a 12' thick concrete wall between the open are of the lobby and the express elevator doors in that photo!!!! I mean the Oxford article clearly states that the shafts were contained INSIDE the concrete core. Where is the 12' thick wall in that photo???

What a huge error!


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris.

What's behind polished panes above those express elevator entrances???






You've been owned weasel!

There is NO ROOM for a concrete wall between the express elevator entrances and the lobby area as proven by the next photo.





What's REALLY funny Chris is hat you keep claiming the leaked blueprints are faked, but I keep matching them up with every single photo out there.

How is that possible? How can I match the supposed "faked" blueprints with the real photos be they on, before, or after 9/11?

If they were fake, NOTHING would match.


----------



## Gamolon

Here's another nail in your coffin Chris. This photo shows one of the express elevator shafts in which you said you could see a concrete core wall.





Answer me this genius. You said that the express elevators were accessed from within the core only. There were two elevator doors on each end of those elevators. Look at the red arrows. That face of the express elevator butts right up against the supposed "concrete wall". How in the hell did anyone access the elevator door on that side with a 12' think concrete wall there????

You're a complete moron!


----------



## Christophera

Again, the agent fails to distinguish between WTC 1 and WTC 2.  The towers may have been the same on the out side but they had very different cores.

It is easily seen that WTC 1 had a single hallway crossing the core and WTC 2 had double halls.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> What's behind polished panes above those express elevator entrances???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been owned weasel!
> 
> There is NO ROOM for a concrete wall between the express elevator entrances and the lobby area as proven by the next photo.



Answer the question weasel. Where is the 12' thick concrete core wall that you and the Oxford book say was supposed to be CONTAINING the elevator shafts? There is no 12' thick concrete wall between the lobby and the elevator doors in that photo.

You screwed up with your lies big time jackass!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

The agent has no evidence of steel core columns so must use subterfuge.  The towers had different designs to their concrete cores.  Here are annotated silhoette images showing the structural elements.











Here is a portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall toppling into the empty core behind it.


----------



## BlindBoo

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the impression the perpetrators would like the public to have.  If they can cultivate that, then they need not address any evidence.
> 
> The only real evidence we have is from 9-11.  The past is easily manipulated.  That moment was frozen in time by many independent cameras, and they agree very much.  They don't lie.  What is seen is real.
> 
> Only interpretations are flawed.
> 
> The evidence I have is independently verified and consistent with all other evidence.  Very different from the rest of the truth movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the planes didn't bring the towers down.  Bush just wanted it to LOOK that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gwb is a puppet, he wanted some coke and another drink.
> 
> Planes had nothing to do with what happened, just a cover in the scam and the perpetrators wish that the dumbing down of America, the division of American people, the deception to them and manipulation of that was adequate.  It is not.
> 
> There are still Americans that can think freely and make conclusion, deduction, conclusion and inference with reason, then commit to what they percieve.  But, the perpetrators of mass murder wouldn't like that.
Click to expand...


Yes there are.  Both buildings failed very near the point of impact where the planes hit.  

So did they plant the exposives on the precise floors where the planes were going to crash?  The pilots (flying the jets by remote control of course) were so good that they could crash into the very spot where the explosives were to cause the building to fail.  Brilliant!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


>



WRONG. Just like you Chris. The following shows why we see what we see as far as WTC1 is concerned.

This plan view I marked up is why we see the dark areas in the upper third of WTC1:





This plan drawing I marked up is why we see the dark areas in the middle third of WTC:





I love making you look the fool. Once again my supposed "faked blueprints" match reality.

Let's keep going Chris.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The agent has no evidence of steel core columns so must use subterfuge.  The towers had different designs to their concrete cores.  Here are annotated silhoette images showing the structural elements.



Sorry Chris. Your explanations just don't add up.





Let's just clear this up a bit. According to Chris, we are looking at the long axis face of his concrete core in WTC1 right?

Right.

The INSIDE dimension of this long axis wall according to Chris (from inside face to inside face of each wall) is 120'. Here is the drawing Chris did for the his core at the loby level of WTC1. Notice the 120.000 dimension in the inside area of his core.





The distance from the center of the building to the inside face is 60' according to your concrete core drawing. Yet the OUTSIDE face you say is your core wall is 44' from center!!!!

You placed that outside of your long axis wall INSIDE THE FACE OF YOUR INSIDE CORE WALL!!! BY 16'!!!!!

WAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:
			
		

> The towers had different designs to their concrete cores.



Liar .. the only different design  is the one in the vacuum of your mind ..the cores were the same buit in different orientation .. and were NOT CONCRETE  FERK WITT

YOU MUST STOP TELLING LIES CHRIS !!

You will find peace when you confess your sinns ..


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers had different designs to their concrete cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar .. the only different design  is the one in the vacuum of your mind ..the cores were the same buit in different orientation .. and were NOT CONCRETE  FERK WITT
> 
> YOU MUST STOP TELLING LIES CHRIS !!
> 
> You will find peace when you confess your sinns ..
Click to expand...

they werent exactly the same configurations, but they were similar in construction


----------



## Christophera

Only the exterior steel was "similar in construction".  The cores were the same material, concrete, but radically different in design.











WTC 2 had a shear/cell design with concrete that had a wall crossing the center of the cores short axis.  the only openings in it were for stairwells, which is why this view of the WTC 2 concrete core, looking at the wide side, has a rounded top.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> You placed that outside of your long axis wall INSIDE THE FACE OF YOUR INSIDE CORE WALL!!! BY 16'!!!!!
> 
> WAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!



As if scaling on a photo like that could show something we do not have the plans to document exactly and be meaningful.

Only an *agent of the infiltrators* would fail to post an image of this core on 9-11.






because the core of the towers WILL be seen if the exterior steel is gone.  All of the photos in existence from 9-11 show a concrete core if they show anything.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera lies again


----------



## Christophera

The *independently verified evidence of the concrete core shows otherwise.*

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are NOT evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The *independently verified evidence of the concrete core shows otherwise.*
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpiSp4EJuJc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The agent has no evidence of steel core columns so must use subterfuge.  The towers had different designs to their concrete cores.  Here are annotated silhoette images showing the structural elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a portion of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall toppling into the empty core behind it.



Very excellent posting of your *Invisicrete* *Accept no substitutes* core, Tard-El.

Did your alter-egos Pat & Gr0upthink help you with that one?


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers had different designs to their concrete cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar .. the only different design  is the one in the vacuum of your mind ..the cores were the same buit in different orientation .. and were NOT CONCRETE  FERK WITT
> 
> YOU MUST STOP TELLING LIES CHRIS !!
> 
> You will find peace when you confess your sinns ..
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they werent exactly the same configurations, but they were similar in construction
Click to expand...


This is true DC,  and is what I meant but did not relate that aspect very well .. thanks for the clarification.

There is also an unusual anomoly with respect to the two towers and that is that WTC1 was taller .. excluding the antenna. The reason for this is that there was one particular floor, which was around floor 60 or so, which was the World Trade Academy floor.. or some such label, and it had a vertical height (floor to ceiling) which allowed it to have the more expansive (elite) space for whatever reason they used that floor for.

Just some useless information I gathered somewhere while studying the construction of the towers.

Unlike Chris I don't push a barrow load of lies around forums, to make click money from a blood money website.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar .. the only different design  is the one in the vacuum of your mind ..the cores were the same buit in different orientation .. and were NOT CONCRETE  FERK WITT
> 
> YOU MUST STOP TELLING LIES CHRIS !!
> 
> You will find peace when you confess your sinns ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they werent exactly the same configurations, but they were similar in construction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true DC,  and is what I meant but did not relate that aspect very well .. thanks for the clarification.
> 
> There is also an unusual anomoly with respect to the two towers and that is that WTC1 was taller .. excluding the antenna. The reason for this is that there was one particular floor, which was around floor 60 or so, which was the World Trade Academy floor.. or some such label, and it had a vertical height (floor to ceiling) which allowed it to have the more expansive (elite) space for whatever reason they used that floor for.
> 
> Just some useless information I gathered somewhere while studying the construction of the towers.
> 
> Unlike Chris I don't push a barrow load of lies around forums, to make click money from a blood money website.
Click to expand...


He gets off on collecting blood money from the pain, loss, heartbreak, torment and suffering of the 9/11 victims families,

It's orgasmic to Chri$$y. It makes up for the lack of a woman in his life.


----------



## Christophera

rattie is so out of it as an agent, he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.  I work. ratus refuses to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans for the Twin Towers so expose itself as an agent.  ratit, cannot post an image of this core on 9-11. ratsy support the FEMA deception.






on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.


----------



## stannrodd

Christ.. said:
			
		

> I work.


 (post#8203)

What do you ... ? .. In as much as ..  ? ....let's say we agree to call it .."work" .. just so you can reply to some extent or other  .. without lying Chris! .. remember that bit. 

Otherwise we won't  believe you.

The Job you do Chris ...... what is it that you ... "I work" .. as in DO..

Tell us ... please.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> rattie is so out of it as an agent, he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.  I work. ratus refuses to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans for the Twin Towers so expose itself as an agent.  ratit, cannot post an image of this core on 9-11. ratsy support the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.





> he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.



What about the $6.38 you claimed your website paid you? Are you admitting to a lie?



> I work.



1) Doing what?
2) Prove it, or it's just another lie on your part.



> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.



Then post an image of the intact core from the time that the twins were occupied. Or is this yet another lie?


----------



## Liability

NULL POSTER said:


> * * * *



CriscoFEARa:

Mindless and endless reiteration of your frequently refuted (dishonest) post does nothing to support your contentions.  Thus, your repeat lie has been snipped.  I cannot neg rep you again for lying like the scumbag you always are, but when I re-load, I shall.


----------



## Christophera

That is exxactly what the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say in order to protect them and conceal treason.

Conceal this traitor.






Or, produce an image of this core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

your delusional rantings are not evidence


----------



## Liability

If anyone has any questions about WHY CriscoFEARa so endlessly (and unpersuasively) loops his already frequently refuted posts, I can help answer that:

He has nothing else to offer.  The fact that his drivel has been completely debunked no longer slows him down.  He just ignores the refutations and burps-up his same tired and discredited crap.  

Let us now show proper respect for CriscoFEARa's failed posting efforts!


----------



## ohio_golfer

Christophera said:


> Or, produce an image of this core on 9-11.



Try to keep up with the developments. The buildings were built WITHOUT cores. This entire conspiracy was developed when the buildings were built and all the NYC building inspectors were first paid off, then killed.

Abraham Lincoln (a jew) was behind the plot to steal oil from the Iraqi's. This elaborate plan played out to perfection.

We did it right in front of your eyes and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> That is exxactly what the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say in order to protect them and conceal treason.


says who?

I guess it's just more shit you make up as you go along.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> What's behind polished panes above those express elevator entrances???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been owned weasel!
> 
> There is NO ROOM for a concrete wall between the express elevator entrances and the lobby area as proven by the next photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's REALLY funny Chris is hat you keep claiming the leaked blueprints are faked, but I keep matching them up with every single photo out there.
> 
> How is that possible? How can I match the supposed "faked" blueprints with the real photos be they on, before, or after 9/11?
> 
> If they were fake, NOTHING would match.



Where's the 12' thick concrete wall that should be between the lobby and the express elevator doors Chris? I don't see any 12' spacing. As the photo has been annotated, it is only 2'-3' from the inside of the column to the elevator doors!!!!

Where is your 12' thick wall????


----------



## Christophera

Again, gumjob neglects to state which tower.  I've never said WTC 2 had 12 foot thick core walls but you have always failed to recognize that the Twins had different designed cores .  .  . of concrete






the light shining through the upper section absolutely proves there were no steel core columns and the core was basically empty allowing elevators, hallways and stairs.

If this is not true gumout will post the plans showing diagonal braces in the core.





.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Again, gumjob neglects to state which tower.  I've never said WTC 2 had 12 foot thick core walls



Ok Chris. Let's play your game. How thick were the walls in WTC2? The long axis walls. Between the lobby and the express elevator doors.

This photo shows no more than 2'-3' IF they existed.


----------



## Christophera

No guessing games agent.  Show this core on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No guessing games agent.  Show this core on 9-11.



You really do look like the village idiot when you constantly repost the same old tired bullshit. Even the laziest comedy club wanna-be freshens up his act from time to time.

What's YOUR excuse for not doing the same? Can't find any new fuzzy, smokey pictures of dust??

Oh, and by the way, I never did see you post what kind of job you're supposedly working.

Maybe you are just a comedy club wanna-be.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> rattie is so out of it as an agent, he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.  I work. ratus refuses to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans for the Twin Towers so expose itself as an agent.  ratit, cannot post an image of this core on 9-11. ratsy support the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the $6.38 you claimed your website paid you? Are you admitting to a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Doing what?
> 2) Prove it, or it's just another lie on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post an image of the intact core from the time that the twins were occupied. Or is this yet another lie?
Click to expand...


Still waiting for these answers, Chris.


----------



## Christophera

Still waiting, 6 years now, for an agent of the infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder to post an image of this core from 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Still waiting, after all this time, for you to come up with new material instead of your typical rehashed bullshit.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> No guessing games agent.  Show this core on 9-11.


Why is EVERYBODY who disagrees with you an "agent"?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guessing games agent.  Show this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is EVERYBODY who disagrees with you an "agent"?
Click to expand...


Because he is a delusional fucktard.

The "Official Village Idiot" of California.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> rattie is so out of it as an agent, he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.  I work. ratus refuses to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans for the Twin Towers so expose itself as an agent.  ratit, cannot post an image of this core on 9-11. ratsy support the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the $6.38 you claimed your website paid you? Are you admitting to a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Doing what?
> 2) Prove it, or it's just another lie on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post an image of the intact core from the time that the twins were occupied. Or is this yet another lie?
Click to expand...


Over 48 hours, and Goof-0 can't answer a few simple questions.

I guess he concedes that his contentions are all lies, and that he is a fraud.

He must work at being the Village Idiot.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, gumjob neglects to state which tower.  I've never said WTC 2 had 12 foot thick core walls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Chris. Let's play your game. How thick were the walls in WTC2? The long axis walls. Between the lobby and the express elevator doors.
> 
> This photo shows no more than 2'-3' IF they existed.
Click to expand...


Where's the core all in WTC2 Chris? There's NO ROOM as shown by the photo above. According to Oxford, the supposed concrete core contained EVERYTHING. That's not what the photo above shows!!!!

Uh oh!!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Again, gumjob neglects to state which tower.  I've never said WTC 2 had 12 foot thick core walls but you have always failed to recognize that the Twins had different designed cores .  .  . of concrete



WAHAHAHAHA!!!

I just noticed something in that photo above. How in the fuck did they have two hallways running the length of the long axis of the core in WTC2??????

There were 24 local elevators in the middle you dumbass!!!!!

Where would they have put them with two hallways running through?!?!?!? Please show us where the local elevator banks were in that photo.

Holy shit! You've outdone yourself this time weasel!


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmm, no image of this core on 9-11,  *EVER*






but non explanatory comments about the fact of the hallways of WTC 2.  Here they are from the north and west a little.  No way for that light to travel through without thos halls.






Here they are on 9-11.  See the dark slots in the south, narrow end at 9 seconds.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmmm, no image of this core on 9-11,  *EVER*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related


LIAR
you have even posted images that show it


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, no image of this core on 9-11,  *EVER*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> you have even posted images that show it
Click to expand...


Yep.

There are no images EVER of any concrete core.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, no image of this core on 9-11,  *EVER*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhNd48qx684&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> you have even posted images that show it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> There are no images EVER of any concrete core.
Click to expand...


If that is true agent you will be able to post an image of this core on 9-11,


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> you have even posted images that show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> There are no images EVER of any concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true agent you will be able to post an image of this core on 9-11,
Click to expand...

you already have
several times, moron


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR
> you have even posted images that show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> There are no images EVER of any concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is true agent you will be able to post an image of this core on 9-11,
Click to expand...

You really are a fucking moron. You post the same shit over and over. Is 9/11 Inside Job your sock?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> There are no images EVER of any concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true agent you will be able to post an image of this core on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a fucking moron. You post the same shit over and over. Is 9/11 Inside Job your sock?
Click to expand...


No, he's just a village idiot with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Christophera

Repeatedly the agents completely fail to substantiate their support for the FEMA deception.  Having no facts you fail completely.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Repeatedly the agents completely fail to substantiate their support for the FEMA deception.  Having no facts you fail completely.


the one that has failed here is YOU
you still have not posted a single piece of proof of a concrete core


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Repeatedly the agents completely fail to substantiate their support for the FEMA deception.  Having no facts you fail completely.



Why don't you name these "agents", since by your own words no one on this thread is an "agent".



			
				Chri$$Y's sig line said:
			
		

> Those posting here who do not respect laws and the Constitution they are made under, or refuse to recognize when laws are violated by government, are *only* safely considered agents of treason serving the infiltration of the US government, *if the citizens* with allegiance to the United States who are witnessing the behaviors of all posting on this issue, *seek* to support and defend the US Constitution.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> rattie is so out of it as an agent, he actually thinks I collect money from some aspect of this.  I work. ratus refuses to recognize violations of law that deprive Americans of the plans for the Twin Towers so expose itself as an agent.  ratit, cannot post an image of this core on 9-11. ratsy support the FEMA deception.
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the $6.38 you claimed your website paid you? Are you admitting to a lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Doing what?
> 2) Prove it, or it's just another lie on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand, posting an image of the concrete core is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post an image of the intact core from the time that the twins were occupied. Or is this yet another lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over 48 hours, and Goof-0 can't answer a few simple questions.
> 
> I guess he concedes that his contentions are all lies, and that he is a fraud.
> 
> He must work at being the Village Idiot.
Click to expand...


Answer these easy questions, Chri$$y, or I will dismiss you as just a Village Idiot.


----------



## Christophera

agents actually think the core could be seen while the buildings were occupied?  Who's supposed to be an idiot?  Seeing as you actually do not know the true origin of the word.

The core is actually more visible here than at any other time.


----------



## DiveCon

morons think a concrete core could be hidden from construction photos


----------



## Christophera

The concrete was up to 60 feet from the perimeter walls and very dark inside as temporary floors were installed at the top floor for crews to install elevator guide rail support steel inside the core.  The concrete was also up to 7 floors below the top floor.

Agents NEVER say why the supposed steel core columns shown below are never seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

no agents here, moron
just sane people telling you are INSANE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete was up to 60 feet from the perimeter walls


says who?


----------



## stannrodd

Christophucker said:
			
		

> The concrete was also up to 7 floors below the top floor.



There was no concrete core so you must be lying again Chris.

If you are not lying .. then prove what you say.

But since you haven't been able to prove anything of value in 550 pages .. other than showing everybody what a moronic dickhead you are .. I doubt you will provide any proof of this latest repeat bullshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> If that is true agent you will be able to post an image of this core on 9-11,



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6dm9rN6oTs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core is plain to see on 9-11.






And independent verification by authority is abundant.

The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 as well as the engineer of record in the days after 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core is plain to see on 9-11.






And independent verification by authority is abundant.

The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 as well as the engineer of record in the days after 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete seen in the photo
your paranoid delusions will NEVER be equal to actual evidence


----------



## Christophera

Compared to the actual evidence shown, your text is nothing.

See chapter 2.1 of the safety report of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. from November of 2001.


----------



## DiveCon

except your paranoid delusions will never equal ACTUAL evidence


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> The concrete was up to 60 feet from the perimeter walls and very dark inside as temporary floors were installed at the top floor for crews to install elevator guide rail support steel inside the core.  The concrete was also up to 7 floors below the top floor.



BULLSHIT!!

says who? 

nobody. its all in your defective head.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is plain to see on 9-11.
> 
> And independent verification by authority is abundant.
> 
> The  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 as well as the engineer of record in the days after 9-11.



Why do you have to keep farting in these threads?


----------



## Christophera

Agents always object to people trying to see lawful performance from government, particularly relating to mass murder on 9-11.  They cannot support the FEMA lie with evidence and totally rely on their false social group with text nonsense.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> *Agents always object to people trying to see lawful performance from government*, particularly relating to mass murder on 9-11.  They cannot support the FEMA lie with evidence and totally rely on their false social group with text nonsense.


you mean like forcing YOU to pay your child support? you fucking pathetic deadbeat


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Agents always object to people trying to see lawful performance from government*, particularly relating to mass murder on 9-11.  They cannot support the FEMA lie with evidence and totally rely on their false social group with text nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like forcing YOU to pay your child support? you fucking pathetic deadbeat
Click to expand...


Just like you refuse to recognize the violations of law that obstructed justice and deprived America of equal protection of law from due process, you refuse to recognize deprivations of constitutional rights by courts AND family law courts.

agents do not believe families in America deserve justice.  Sheriffs department fails to appear on subpoena in civil case alleging that there are over 1,000 missing court case files.






The county is estopped from using courts to collect.  My children have always been cared for.  You scum ignore mass murder and treason then refuse to recognize deprivation of constitutional right, due process to use you false social group in efforts of concealing treason.  This was calendared then never heard.


----------



## DiveCon

i dont give a rats ass about that bullshit claim of yours
poay your court ordered child support you pathetic deadbeat dipshit


----------



## Christophera

divots opinion of constitutional rights working to invoke social mores.

Pitiful attempt of a failed psysops.  Your preference for secret methods of murder exposes you.  If this was not true you could post an image of the FEMA instead of trying to change the subject in support of the FEMA deception.


----------



## DiveCon

moron
you are pathologically insane


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Now why is everyone in this thread picking on rat's asses? Our asses are valuable, unlike Goof-0-phera who is totally useless.

Why not say you don't give a Goof-0-phera's ass about his wacky theories?


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Agents always object to people trying to see lawful performance from government*, particularly relating to mass murder on 9-11.  They cannot support the FEMA lie with evidence and totally rely on their false social group with text nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean like forcing YOU to pay your child support? you fucking pathetic deadbeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like you refuse to recognize the violations of law that obstructed justice and deprived America of equal protection of law from due process, you refuse to recognize deprivations of constitutional rights by courts AND family law courts.
> 
> agents do not believe families in America deserve justice.  Sheriffs department fails to appear on subpoena in civil case alleging that there are over 1,000 missing court case files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The county is estopped from using courts to collect.  My children have always been cared for.  You scum ignore mass murder and treason then refuse to recognize deprivation of constitutional right, due process to use you false social group in efforts of concealing treason.  This was calendared then never heard.
Click to expand...

You're asking for records from the 1800's? You're an idiot. Thanks for proving it, once again.


----------



## Christophera

Proving the records were in the possession of the subpoenaed witness less than a year before they failed to appear.






Thanks for proving you are an agent supporting secret methods of mass murder again.


----------



## DiveCon

records from the 1800's have no bearing on your failure to pay your child support, you fucking moron


----------



## Gamolon

Chris.

Here is your scaled drawing of the lobby level of the core.





Notice the dimension you put in for the long axis core wall being 154' in length. There were 8 core columns spaced at 20' per your descriptions based on the documentary you saw.

That gives us 7 spaces at 20' for a grand total of 140' from the first column to the 8th column.

That means your core columns were embedded in the concrete at the lobby level!!!! They were embedded in your concrete core wall by 7' on each side!!!!

How did you screw this up???


----------



## Gamolon

Chris.

Why are your annotations for this photo so screwed up? How did you get all this wrong?


----------



## Gamolon

Interesting Chris. You're quoted as saying this a while ago. Here is the link. It's post 10717.

Has Anyone Seen A Realistice Explanation For Free Fall Of The Towers? - Page 268 - JREF Forum



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> WTC 2 had 2 hallways in each direction and they were quite which could create the "lobby feel" and give the impressson that elevators were accessed from outside core walls* when in fact the elevators were accessed from inside the core only*.



If you knew the towers as well as you claim you did and got all your information from your supposed documentary, how in the world did you get this so wrong?


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot come up with plans or an image of this core on 9-=11,






My memory will have to do.  At this point, I've reconciled all the inconsistencies of the design and committed them to an approximate diagram of the WTC 2 concrete core and it's pedastal base.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot come up with plans or an image of this core on 9-=11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory will have to do.  At this point, I've reconciled all the inconsistencies of the design and committed them to an approximate diagram of the WTC 2 concrete core and it's pedastal base.





Are you friggin' kidding me?!?!?!?

There are SO many damn mistakes in that drawing you just did that I don't know where to begin!

Let me ask you something Chris. 

You were SO sure that you knew what the towers were designed like. You held to the fact that the cores were only slightly different and that ALL elevator access in BOTH towers was from the center of the core only.

Then I proved you wrong where you had to admit that there was access from outside he core to the express elevators.

Then you started in with your towers were radically different and came up with a detailed explanation on how WTC2 was designed after Cape Canaveral and that the redesigned WTC2 AFTER they started building WTC1 from which they corrected all their mistakes.

So answer me this Chris you damn liar.

If you knew about WTC2 being designed like Cape Canaveral and that the core designs were radically different between WTC1 and WTC2, why did you argue that BOTH cores had elevators within the core until I proved you wrong? Where did you get all this "new" information about Cape Canaveral such? Information that you NEVER spoke of before I proved you wrong about the elevator access.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot come up with plans or an image of this core on 9-=11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory will have to do.  At this point, I've reconciled all the inconsistencies of the design and committed them to an approximate diagram of the WTC 2 concrete core and it's pedastal base.



Here's your first major mistake. According to the Oxford article you keep posting, all the stairwells, elevator shafts, and vertical ducts were contained INSIDE the concrete core. You have your 23 express elevators on the OUTSIDE!!!!! Your article disagrees with what you just posted moron!


----------



## Gamolon

In addition to the two banks of express elevators (one on each side of your "pedestal" consisting of 12 and 13 express elevators each), you have completely screwed up the 24 local elevator locations in the MIDDLE of the core you idiot!!!!

You just made a core with NO room whatsoever for the 24 local elevators!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, those elevators start at the mezzanine and even the 2nd floor to allow the escalators to top out.

Why haven't you posted an image of this core yet?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Wrong, those elevators start at the mezzanine and even the 2nd floor to allow the escalators to top out.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core yet?



Why haven't you posted a construction photo of an intact concrete core?


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, those elevators start at the mezzanine and even the 2nd floor to allow the escalators to top out.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted a construction photo of an intact concrete core?
Click to expand...


We both know his photoshop ability is not good enough to do that......


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, those elevators start at the mezzanine and even the 2nd floor to allow the escalators to top out.
> 
> Why haven't you posted an image of this core yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted a construction photo of an intact concrete core?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We both know his photoshop ability is not good enough to do that......
Click to expand...


Maybe he can turn that over to his socks, Gr0upthink and Citizen Pat.


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you posted a construction photo of an intact concrete core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know his photoshop ability is not good enough to do that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe he can turn that over to his socks, Gr0upthink and Citizen Pat.
Click to expand...


Gawd I forgot about his socks.


No wonder it seems like twoofers multiply like roaches, each one of them has 3 or more sock puppets............


----------



## Rat in the Hat

> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Citizen Pat.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Citizen Pat
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> Forward Message



I never did figure out exactly what point Goof-0-phera was trying to make.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris, how did you mess up so bad with your dimension??? 31' from perimeter columns to core wall in this photo.





Yet you tell us in your scaled drawing of the WTC1 lobby level that the distance between the perimeter columns and core wall is 25'.





Why the 6' discrepancy between the two pictures???? What happened? Did you forget which lie you posted first?


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

How did you screw up so bad identifying the structural components in this photo??? Your annotations and descriptions are completely wrong!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot come up with plans or an image of this core on 9-=11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory will have to do.  At this point, I've reconciled all the inconsistencies of the design and committed them to an approximate diagram of the WTC 2 concrete core and it's pedastal base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you friggin' kidding me?!?!?!?
> 
> There are SO many damn mistakes in that drawing you just did that I don't know where to begin!
> 
> Let me ask you something Chris.
> 
> You were SO sure that you knew what the towers were designed like. You held to the fact that the cores were only slightly different and that ALL elevator access in BOTH towers was from the center of the core only.
> 
> Then I proved you wrong where you had to admit that there was access from outside he core to the express elevators.
> 
> Then you started in with your towers were radically different and came up with a detailed explanation on how WTC2 was designed after Cape Canaveral and that the redesigned WTC2 AFTER they started building WTC1 from which they corrected all their mistakes.
> 
> So answer me this Chris you damn liar.
> 
> If you knew about WTC2 being designed like Cape Canaveral and that the core designs were radically different between WTC1 and WTC2, why did you argue that BOTH cores had elevators within the core until I proved you wrong? Where did you get all this "new" information about Cape Canaveral such? Information that you NEVER spoke of before I proved you wrong about the elevator access.
Click to expand...


You never answered this Chris. Where did you get the new information about Cape Canaveral? Where did you get the information that the "short walls" between the pedestal and the core columns connected to the core walls?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> My memory will have to do.  At this point, I've reconciled all the inconsistencies of the design and committed them to an approximate diagram of the WTC 2 concrete core and it's pedastal base.



Another question. You state the following in the picture you have drawn above.


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Core base was pedestal with elevators outside on the long axis faces. Top of pedestal was mezzanine level. The lobby was the only floor with access *through the core wall face into the elevator*. Above lobby elevator axis was from inside the core only.



The bolded/enlarged text is what I have a question about. Why? Because in the same picture you state the following:


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Interior box columns had short *wall connecting to pedestal that went up at an angle to join the long axis core wall face*.



You're contradicting yourself again. Where exactly was the location of the core wall face In WTC2? Was it flush to the inside of the express elevators and over the pedestal? If it was, how did the access to the express elevators "go through the face" of the core wall????

This is what truthful researches do Chris. They answer the tough questions even if it means they are wrong. Something you have always been unwilling to do if it challenges your theory in any way.

Oh yeah. I forgot to add this. You know your two blue hallways running the short axis in the picture above? They are in the way of the express elevator shafts that ran vertically. Yet another major mistake you've made.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> My memory will have to do.  At this point, I've reconciled all the inconsistencies of the design and committed them to an approximate diagram of the WTC 2 concrete core and it's pedastal base.



Do you actually realize what a major fuck up you've just presented with your made up solid concrete core pedestal that went from the ground up to the mezzanine?

I'll give you a little time to think about it Chris to see if you can figure out why this is impossible.

I'll also write William Rodriguez to see if he can confirm that there was, according to you, a solid concrete block in the core in the basement levels the made up this concrete pedestal of yours in WTC2.

We'll see what he says.


----------



## Christophera

All of your efforts represent concealing treason.  No text from you has any value to Americans because its purpose is to destroy the Constitution.

Produce an image of this core on 9-11.






or go away.


----------



## DiveCon

no treason being concealed
you are a delusional paranoid


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> All of your efforts represent concealing treason.  No text from you has any value to Americans because its purpose is to destroy the Constitution.
> 
> Produce an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> or go away.



Produce a construction photo of your concrete core.

or go away.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All of your efforts represent concealing treason.  No text from you has any value to Americans because its purpose is to destroy the Constitution.
> 
> Produce an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go away.





notice he wont answer the questions posed to him because he would need to admit his concrete core is IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> All of your efforts represent concealing treason.  No text from you has any value to Americans because its purpose is to destroy the Constitution.
> 
> Produce an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or go away.



Below is why you're full of shit.

You've yammered, cried, and shouted to all that would hear about your concrete core theory. You've claimed that that you have construction knowledge and that you are very intimate with the details concerning the construction of the towers.

Yet despite all that above, you have constantly made grave errors, contradictions, and have changed your story countless times in order to come up with an explanation as to why people have found evidence that shows your core theory to be nothing but made up lies.

Why has your theory changed so much over the years? Mine hasn't changed one bit because you can't find anything wrong with my explanations and evidence. 

You argued from the very beginning that the towers had no access at all from outside the core walls to any elevators on the lobby level. You gave detailed descriptions of what was supposedly there and what the lobby looked like. Even down to the fact that the express elevator doors were only marble facades put in between the columns in the lobby to make it SEEM like there was access there. Then I found the photo below as evidence that you completely wrong. To which you admitted that there was access to the elevators as I had always said. Did you make up all that shit about there being no access? Did you make up the shit about the marble facades? Did you make up that shit about there being only access from inside the cores?





What about the article below that you keep using as proof of your core? You know the one from Oxford? The one that says the core contained the shafts, stairwells, and vertical ducts. CONTAINED. Yet you draw some bullshit detail that totally goes against what the Oxford article says and put the 23 express elevators OUTSIDE the core!!!! Not to mention that your drawings suck. I find it hard to believe you were EVER involved in any drafting or blueprint creation at all based on some of the drawings you have produced.





What about your mistake laden, annotated picture of the foundation below? How do you explain all the damn mistakes you made in that cluster-fuck of a photo. Hardly anything in that photo is correctly depicted. How did you mess that up so bad? Do I need to go through and point out all the errors you made?





And then you give us this monstrosity below? What a mashed up piece of shit this is. It makes no design sense at all. Solid pedestal? Are you high? Where were the elevator pits for the 24 local elevators you moron? Not to mention the fact that now there are 4 goddamn hallways in the center of the core according to you. Do you realizes that you just killed your theory????? How in the hell did they arrange 24 local elevators in that restricted space??? They would have to have designed 24 shafts to miss those 4 hallways and not run into the 3 stairwells. What a fool! How did they do that? Did you try and fit this together before making yourself look like a complete idiot? I didn't think so.




If there was a solid concrete pedestal in the core that went to the mezzanine, then why is there a friggin' hallway going THROUGH it at the lobby level. Here is that hallway pictured next.





What about your "the columns were encased in concrete" crap. First it was they were encased in the first three floors of the basement. Then it was that they were encased up to the mezzanine. 

What about the 6' foot mistake you made in these next two photos? First you scale 31' in this photo.




Then draw this scaled drawing of the lobby that shows 25' for that dimension (circled in black).





How about you buttplate crap? How can the first two columns in this next photo have lugs on the sides and then the last column all of a sudden has a buttplate on top? Pure bullshit. I've shown you countless other photo that show nothing put lugs. You ca;t even find one clear photo of these stupid buttplates you think where there which is why you have to use blurry photos to trick people into thinking what they see.





When you first started this lie infested concrete core crusade, you never mentioned anything about WTC2's core being redesigned differently than WTC1 and that it was based on Cape Canaveral. You never mentioned one word about the pedestal of WTC2 and that the express elevators ran outside that pedestal. You ALWAYS thought the both towers had no access from outside the core to the elevators. Until I proved you wrong. Then your story changed to the redesigned, pedestal, Cape Canaveral crap. How long was it? 4 years? You say you saw a documentary that explained all this. Did the documentary change or something? Did they add the pedestal part? Did the edit in the part about Cape Canaveral? Did the splice in the part about WTC2 being redesigned because of poor elevator access in WTC1?

Where did you get this new information after I proved you wrong as you never used it before then?

You have been shown to be nothing more than a lying weasel at this point. Someone who has no interest in the truth. If you story had any truth to it, you wouldn't have changed it so dramatically over the years. You wouldn't be making the kinds of major errors you have been making.


----------



## Gamolon

Chris,

Remember this old site of yours?
World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11

Here is a quote from you taken from the site above.


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> *Both the WTC 1 & WTC 2 towers had a rectangular cast concrete core structure formed into rectangular cells that had elevators and stairways in them.*



Why'd you change your tune so that now WTC2 has a pedestal and the 23 express elevators run OUTSIDE the core?

Where'd you get this new information? Please post a link. I though you were 100% positive about both towers based on the documentary you saw???

Just two lines above the quote above you say this.


			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> These were fact I learned from a documentary in 1990 about the construction of the north tower.


----------



## Gamolon

More bullshit from Chris. More evidence that he changes his story to support his lies as people find mistakes in his theory. Next is a quote that Chris posted atthe Minuteman Message board back on February 1st, 2009. Here is the link.
Minuteman Message Board &bull; View topic - FEMA Deceives Nation About Twin Towers Core

By particular attention to the part I bolded and enlarged in his quote.



			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> One good thing that came from the BFN episode was that I realized exactly where the 17 foot thick wall was exactly from the 1990 documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers". There are 12 feet where I annotate it, then 5 foot encasing the bases of the interior box columns. This is the north core base wall of WTC 1.
> 
> The narrow ends were 12 feet if I remember rightly. *I've already posted the image of the Mezzanine scaled at 31 feet.*. With 120 as the inside long axis and 24 feet of wall, both ends, the remainder from a 204 foot inside for the towers *leaves 60 feet/2 =30 feet. Pretty darn close and all evidenced from available images.*


Here is the image he scaled for the 31'.





But wait Chris! Before that you posted this drawing that you did of the lobby level, right below the mezzanine area pictured above. Notice the 25' dimension circled in black.





What happened to that 6' feet on each side Chris? How did you screw that up?


----------



## Christophera

Being selective is the signature of an agent of treason.  That was before I remembered which side had the 12 foot base wall with the interior box columns outside the base wall encapsulated in concrete makeing 17 foot.  It is the long side NOT the short side.  Agents LOVE trying to use erroneous information.

The fact is confirmed here where the north core wall of WTC 1 is seen, 5 foot for the interior box columns, concrete stains are visible and a hallway runs the lenght of it.






And this image is a srceen shot of the 3rd floor core floor.  Proving it does not represent the towers.  Where we see a massive wall above, the plans show elevators and air/steam shafts.






That plan was the preliminary used by Roberston to show the concept to Yamsaki.  Completely obsolete and the core it shows never existed and cannot be shown in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in that photo


----------



## Christophera

All of that is prior to the full recall which shows that WTC 1 had concrete walls under the hallways, alternating with the halls below the 43rd floor with no elevator access from any floor.  Only through the halls in the core.  It was shear wall structure but the crossing walls under the stairs made cell like support for the shear walls.






And the WTC 2 elevators into the lobby were facilitated with this basic design.  It also has true shear/cell design with the floors overlapping the walls making the floors support the cell wall laterally in the same way the walls under the alternating floors of the north tower did.






Explain how your supposed steel core columns do not exist for the top 1/3 of WTC 1 on the left side.

SUNRISE


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> All of that is prior to the full recall


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> And the WTC 2 elevators into the lobby were facilitated with this basic design.  It also has true shear/cell design with the floors overlapping the walls making the floors support the cell wall laterally in the same way the walls under the alternating floors of the north tower did.



Where were the concrete walls located in WTC2 moron? Which side of the express elevators were they on in that drawing?


----------



## Christophera

I've made a drawing and you cannot see where the lobby entries for the elevators and the walls between them, how they open onto the mezzanine or the lobby.  You pretend to have position to cognitively distort with your "labeling".

you do not.  You have presented fraud trying to support a deception






.

You have never provided an image of the core you pretend to believe exists.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I've made a drawing and you cannot see where the lobby entries for the elevators and the walls between them, how they open onto the mezzanine or the lobby.  You pretend to have position to cognitively distort with your "labeling".
> 
> you do not.  You have presented fraud trying to support a deception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have never provided an image of the core you pretend to believe exists.



holy fuck!!

the elevators and stairways already dont fit inside your impossible concrete core and now you are taking away even more space for hallways and an extra full height wall!!!!


----------



## Christophera

As if you had a verified dimension for elevators from the final plans.  You only have a lie, or lies, depending on where we start looking.

This can only be concrete.  Absolutely no steel protruding.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

It's time for you to post the FEMA drawing again, G00f-0-phera.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> As if you had a verified dimension for elevators from the final plans.  You only have a lie, or lies, depending on where we start looking.
> 
> This can only be concrete.  Absolutely no steel protruding.



says who? who says that can only be concrete?

certainly not the pictures from the other side of the object showing it is steel. 

your elevators dont fit. nobody is giving verified dimensions or any dimensions at all for the elevators. you simply cant get them all to fit inside your impossible concrete core.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I've made a drawing and you cannot see where the lobby entries for the elevators and the walls between them,



Your drawing sucks Chris. If I was checking that drawing in an engineering firm, I would have crumpled it up and thrown it out. That isn't a drawing, it's a cartoon.

You purposefully made a crappy drawing so people get confused. That makes it easier for you to try and spew your *cough cough* knowledge and lead them astray.

Anyways, are you saying that there was a 2'-3' thick concrete wall between the express elevators and the "massive box columns"????


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the WTC 2 elevators into the lobby were facilitated with this basic design.  It also has true shear/cell design with the floors overlapping the walls making the floors support the cell wall laterally in the same way the walls under the alternating floors of the north tower did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were the concrete walls located in WTC2 moron? Which side of the express elevators were they on in that drawing?
Click to expand...


Chris. Question. How thick were the short axis walls of WTC at the lobby level? They had to have been pretty thick since your long axis walls were only 2 to 3 feet thick.

Did they keep the 12' thickness at the lobby level for the short axis walls of WTC2?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


>



You've really screwed yourself now Chris. I have absolute proof you are lying. The core had a row of eight column for the long axis, just like the drawing above shows. The middle two columns, the ones closer together, didn't have express elevators between them as they were only about 10 feet apart and were covered with marble as shown in this video capture.





Keep in mind that this has to be a photo of WTC2 because the man on the left is waiting for the express elevator to come. 

As you can also see, there were two express elevators per 20' space between the columns. So with 8 columns, that gives us 7 spaces total. 6 spaces because the middle space was not accessible being that it was two small to get two express elevators in there which is proven by the photo above. The space was encased in a marble facade.

So six 20' spaces to fit 2 express elevators into each space. No problem. There were 12 express elevators per side (one side had 11, but had a freight elevator) and six spaces right? That gives us two per space. No problem.

BUT WAIT!!!

Chris has put two of his hallways in the way of the vertical elevator shafts (the blue hallways in his picture)!!! Two hallways that ran across the short axis and through the concrete core walls. Each hallway taking up a space between two columns just like his drawing shows.

That leaves us with 4 spaces to fit 6 elevators and their openings!!!!!

UH OH!!!!

As we can see by many pictures of the WTC2 lobby, each space had only two elevators per space. Never were there three elevators.

UH OH!!!!

Chris is proven to be a liar yet again!!!


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot show this core on 9-11.






While I can show what can only be a concrete tubular core, that the engineer of record describes as a "concrete core" in the days after 9-11,

you have never shown your sources for elevator dimensions and refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive us of the plans and 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes.

Then you'e posted photoshop images trying to bolster your pitiful subterfuge attempting to say that elevators determine skyscraper core design.  agent, .  .  . you are so exposed.


----------



## Christophera

Since you cannot show this core on 9-11.






While I can show what can only be a concrete tubular core, that the engineer of record describes as a "concrete core" in the days after 9-11,

you have never shown your sources for elevator dimensions and refuse to recognize violations of law that deprive us of the plans and 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes.

Then you've posted photoshop images trying to bolster your pitiful subterfuge attempting to say that elevators determine skyscraper core design.  agent, .  .  . you are so exposed.  The footbridege window frames bleed through the perimeter columns of WTC 2 where WTC 1 exterior features are shopped in.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera, do you actually think posting the exact same bullshit over and over will somehow make it true ?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since you cannot show this core on 9-11.



And again, Goof-0 does not fail to meet my expectations.


----------



## the machine rag

Can somebody explain to me the relevance of this thread. The elephant in the room is that billions of people witnessed planes laden with jet fuel smash into buildings which acted as the catalyst for bringing them down. These conspiracy theorists are complete nut-jobs.


----------



## DiveCon

the machine rag said:


> Can somebody explain to me the relevance of this thread. The elephant in the room is that billions of people witnessed planes laden with jet fuel smash into buildings which acted as the catalyst for bringing them down. These conspiracy theorists are complete nut-jobs.


Goof-O-Phera is a "special" case
he believes in invisicrete 

see through concrete


----------



## Christophera

Uhh, where is the *INVISISTEEL*?






Where is it.  This silhouette shows that the supposed steel core columns could not have been continuous.  They did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, THAT IS STEEL in the top photo and no concrete


----------



## Christophera

Then there are no steel columns in the upper left and none lower to the right.  Concrete can look like that, but not steel columns.

There is a mass of Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Then there are no steel columns in the upper left and none lower to the right.  Concrete can look like that, but not steel columns.


you are a pathetic LIAR


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Then there are no steel columns in the upper left and none lower to the right.  Concrete can look like that, but not steel columns.


says who? source please.


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are no steel columns in the upper left and none lower to the right.  Concrete can look like that, but not steel columns.
> 
> 
> 
> says who? source please.
Click to expand...

the voices in his head


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are no steel columns in the upper left and none lower to the right.  Concrete can look like that, but not steel columns.
> 
> 
> 
> says who? source please.
Click to expand...


Citizen Pat & Gr0upthink.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Then there are no steel columns in the upper left and none lower to the right.  Concrete can look like that, but not steel columns.
> 
> There is a mass of Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Christophera

Since there are no projecting columns from the core seen below, there were no columns.


----------



## DiveCon

there wouldnt HAVE to be
there werent on that one, but there were on the other one
the rule of CHANCE 

you fucking moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Since there are no projecting columns from the core seen below, there were no columns.



...


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Since there are no projecting columns from the core seen below, there were no columns.



since there are no people in your photo then people do not exist. 

fucking moron!!


----------



## Christophera

Coming from a lying manipulating agent of treason, with no evidence, that is behavior which consists of evidence.  If you wish to confess to concealing felony and treason, misprision, you should post in the other thread.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-272.html


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Coming from a lying manipulating agent of treason, with no evidence, that is behavior which consists of evidence.  If you wish to confess to concealing felony and treason, misprision, you should post in the other thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-272.html


YOU are the only "agent of treason" here
dipshit


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Coming from a lying manipulating agent of treason, with no evidence, that is behavior which consists of evidence.  If you wish to confess to concealing felony and treason, misprision, you should post in the other thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-272.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Coming from a lying manipulating agent of treason, with no evidence, that is behavior which consists of evidence.  If you wish to confess to concealing felony and treason, misprision, you should post in the other thread.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-272.html


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Since there are no projecting columns from the core seen below, there were no columns.


YOU are one spamming motherfucker for posting the SAME SHIT over and over. STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christophera

How about you let justice protect the ones the lost had loved, how about recognizing violations of law that deprived all Amricans of equal protection of law when the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes WTC were taken in an obstruction of justice without parallel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> How about you let justice protect the ones the lost had loved, how about recognizing violations of law that deprived all Amricans of equal protection of law when the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes WTC were taken in an obstruction of justice without parallel.


what i see is another pathetic attempt by YOU to profit off those deaths


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> How about you let justice protect the ones the lost had loved, how about recognizing violations of law that deprived all Amricans of equal protection of law when the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes WTC were taken in an obstruction of justice without parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The plans were not taken, you don't care about justice, you only want to collect blood money from your algoxy site, and I don't know who the "Amricans" are.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you let justice protect the ones the lost had loved, how about recognizing violations of law that deprived all Amricans of equal protection of law when the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes WTC were taken in an obstruction of justice without parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The plans were not taken, you don't care about justice, you only want to collect blood money from your algoxy site, and I don't know who the "Amricans" are.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were not taken, why is a court order required to get them?
> http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html
> Obviously because guliani will not release them.
> 
> What collecting of money?   You are in error.
> 
> Observe the spelling of "Americans", and it is obvious that their Constitution means nothing to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> you have never shown your sources for elevator dimensions



Hey Chris. Let me clue you in on something. It has nothing to do with elevator dimensions anymore idiot. It has to do with the fact that there were 12 express elevators in one bank and 11 express elevators and one frieght elevator in another. The are photos that show two elevator entrances in each space between the 20' spaced core columns as shown in this photo. The large "white" column is one of the core columns encased in marble. The first express elevator is to the left with the second one out of the picture.





Just like this screen capture shows. Two elevators per each 20' space of the core columns.





Per your crappy drawing below, you put two hallways into two spaces of the columns. Those hallways now block the elevator shafts for that space leaving only four 20' spaces for 12 elevators now. That means there should be 3 elevator entrances shown in each 20' space!!!!

WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

You've just screwed yourself royally now Chris. You've dug a hole so deep that you can't get out! How do you explain this fuck up?


----------



## Gamolon

Another photo showing two elevator entrances per each 20' space between the core columns. 
Never is there three or more per space. You screwed up BIG time Chris.


----------



## Christophera

Since you have been supporting the FEMA deception for 6 years, never once having posted an image of this core on 9-11,






you have screwed up, but who would notice?  I mean they don't notice that no construction photo shows diagonal braces or gusset plates, and they don't realize that diagonals would block the hallways and elevator doors.

They do notice agent, that there is no structural steel protruding from the top of what can only be concrete however.  They also realize that your supposed steel core columns would have to be visible on 9-11, if they existed.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> you have screwed up, but who would notice?



Why won't you answer me Chris?


Maybe you don't understand how you fucked up? Here I'll explain it to you again so you can grasp what I am showing. Below is the annotated drawing you gave for WTC2. I have circled in red the two hallways you say penetrated your core wall.





Notice that if you look right below them, you have placed them BETWEEN two sets of core columns which takes up two 20' spaces. Those spaces were for two express elevators each. Now, since you're too stupid to think your lies through to see if there are any mistakes, this means that there are now four 20' spaces into which you must fit 12 elevators. That means we should see 3 sets of elevator doors per each 20' space between the core columns. 

Do you inderstand yet? Your supposed hallways BLOCK the vertical shafts for four elevators. The next picture shows that each bay had TWO elevator entrances, not three. That makes you completely wrong!!!





Here's why.





Let's see if you can figure out how messed up your drawing really is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you let justice protect the ones the lost had loved, how about recognizing violations of law that deprived all Amricans of equal protection of law when the building plans, 6,000 photo files and 15,000 video tapes WTC were taken in an obstruction of justice without parallel.
> 
> If they were not taken, why is a court order required to get them?
> NYCLU:
> Obviously because guliani will not release them.
> 
> What collecting of money?   You are in error.
> 
> Observe the spelling of "Americans", and it is obvious that their Constitution means nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What collecting of money?   You are in error.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The $6.38 you were so proud of at the beginning of the year. That you got from the power and speed of the server.*
> 
> *ALL HAIL THE POWER OF THE SERVER!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

I never received any $ from google adsense.  Somewhere I think I remember they don't have to send you les than $20.  The only use of google was to you, to try and say my site, the only site offering any feasible explanation for free fall,

Five phenomenal factors of 9-11

makes money.  It does not make money it costs $450 a year.  No, you cannot marginalize me by trying to say I should give it to the county for child support after they failed to appear on subpoena in 1998.






You of course do not care about the violations of a citizens constitutional and could give a rats ass about governmental accountability.  You work to conceal treason.


----------



## Christophera

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have screwed up, but who would notice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why won't you answer me Chris?
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't understand how you fucked up? Here I'll explain it to you again so you can grasp what I am showing. Below is the annotated drawing you gave for WTC2. I have circled in red the two hallways you say penetrated your core wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that if you look right below them, you have placed them BETWEEN two sets of core columns which takes up two 20' spaces. Those spaces were for two express elevators each. Now, since you're too stupid to think your lies through to see if there are any mistakes, this means that there are now four 20' spaces into which you must fit 12 elevators. That means we should see 3 sets of elevator doors per each 20' space between the core columns.
> 
> Do you inderstand yet? Your supposed hallways BLOCK the vertical shafts for four elevators. The next picture shows that each bay had TWO elevator entrances, not three. That makes you completely wrong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if you can figure out how messed up your drawing really is.
Click to expand...


Yea, my drawing is not perfect, it is truly conceptual just to show the basic configuration and structure.   But your intentions are perfectly clear when you ignore that the WCT report has this for a core structure.






And there are NO diagonal braces depicted.  There are no gusset plates showing either and the structure cannot exist without them.  I do show EVERYTHING needed for a super strong skyscraper.  How come I technically provide a better structure that CAN BE SEEN on 9-11, while the structure of the FEMA diagram is structurally inadequate and that structure is NEVER seen on 9-11?

My drawing cannot be anything but crude as I am modifying existing drawings.

Tax payers already paid for real plans, but you cannot observe the violations of law that deprives the public of them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I never received any $ from google adsense.  Somewhere I think I remember they don't have to send you les than $20.  The only use of google was to you, to try and say my site, the only site offering any feasible explanation for free fall,
> 
> Five phenomenal factors of 9-11
> 
> makes money.  It does not make money it costs $450 a year.  No, you cannot marginalize me by trying to say I should give it to the county for child support after they failed to appear on subpoena in 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You of course do not care about the violations of a citizens constitutional and could give a rats ass about governmental accountability.  You work to conceal treason.





> *Somewhere I think I remember*



*So you have this phenomenal memory of a documentary nobody else can find, but you can't remember the terms of a contract you made??*



> *No, you cannot marginalize me by trying to say I should give it to the county for child support after they failed to appear on subpoena in 1998.*



*And you still have your wacko theory that you can deprive your kids based on what happened in the 1800's?*

*What's it like to live in Bizarro World??*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Yea, my drawing is not perfect, it is truly conceptual just to show the basic configuration and structure.


and so is FEMA's, you fucking idiot!!!



Christophera said:


> But your intentions are perfectly clear when you ignore that the WCT report has this for a core structure.


it matches this construction photo exactly!! (notice the diagonal bracing that doesnt exist). where are your concrete core construction photos?











Christophera said:


> And there are NO diagonal braces depicted.


 its a basic drawing, you fucking idiot. its not the building plans!!  to see the actual diagonal bracing look at the construction pics above!! 



Christophera said:


> There are no gusset plates showing either and the structure cannot exist without them.


says who?  


Christophera said:


> I do show EVERYTHING needed for a super strong skyscraper.


 not an actual working one. you dont have any room for the elevators!! 


Christophera said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come I technically provide a better structure that CAN BE SEEN on 9-11, while the structure of the FEMA diagram is structurally inadequate and that structure is NEVER seen on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> theres no concrete core seen on 9/11 or any other time. there was no concrete core. you have yet to show a picture of a concrete core on 9/11 or during construction. all you have are your delusions that dust, smoke and shadows are concrete!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> My drawing cannot be anything but crude as I am modifying existing drawings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seems they cant be accurate either!!
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tax payers already paid for real plans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> proof please.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you cannot observe the violations of law that deprives the public of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have yet to show where any law was violated and your stupid fucking NYCLU letter doesnt even have anything to do with the building plans!!
> 
> how's the whole "i am the chosen one to lead the people out of their hypnosis" thing working out for you? got any fucking idiots to follow you yet? its just another thing you fucked up, chrissypoo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I do show EVERYTHING needed for a super strong skyscraper.  How come I technically provide a better structure that CAN BE SEEN on 9-11,





You don't PROVE a damn thing. How is it that you can sit there and claim that you've proven your concrete core yet everything that this concrete core is based on is laden with errors and contradictions?

For example, the foundation photo you annotated. Everything in that photo that you annotated is WRONG! Your WTC2 drawing that you've posted here is WRONG. You put hallways in places that block four of the express elevator shafts. You admitted it was a "conceptual" drawing. You have so many mathematical errors with dimensions that it's not even funny. You held to the fact that there was no express elevator access in EITHER core at the lobby level until I proved you wrong and you admitted to it. You make claims that have no backing evidence. Just like the buttplate crap.

You're entire theory is based on ASSUMPTIONS created by you with no backing evidence to support it or them.


----------



## Christophera

Agents misrepresenting the structure.  This image does not show the "inner core" it shows the crane platform in the core.


----------



## Christophera

I can prove that gumjob is using photoshopped images.  The footrbidge windows of the exterior feature to WTC 1 bleeds through the perimeter columns of WTC 2.  A blunder in photoshopping.






gumout performance PROVES gumout is an agent because gummit has not provided an image from 9-11 of the core it supports.






I have shown the concrete core, or parts of it on 9-11 in many different images.






I have shown indepedent authority identifying a concrete core, such as  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I can prove that gumjob is using photoshopped images.  The footrbidge windows of the exterior feature to WTC 1 bleeds through the perimeter columns of WTC 2.  A blunder in photoshopping.


Here's a picture of the walkway and the tower.





Here is a plan view of the tower and the walkway.





Here is a picture of the windows of the walkway.





Please draw us a crude picture of what you think should be seen out those windows if that photo is not correct in what it shows.

Here's what I see.





It matches perfectly what SHOULD be seen.


----------



## Christophera

Please post an image of the FEMA core on 9-11 standing in the core area.  If it existed this will be easy.






Since you cannot it is logical to assume that the concrete core the engineer of record identifies and is seen on 9-11 is what existed.


----------



## Christophera

The issue is that the footbridge windows bleed through the perimeter columns of WTC 2.  Someone, probably you, photoshopped the WTC 2 lobby image to appear as WTC 1 by trying to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows.  But  transparency was flubbed.


----------



## Christophera

Typically rattie thinks that it is okay for law enforcement to violate laws and for courts to refuse to be accountable for keeping records.

However ratso cannot provide independently verified evidence for steel core columns such as what is found for the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Typically rattie thinks that it is okay for law enforcement to violate laws and for courts to refuse to be accountable for keeping records.
> 
> However ratso cannot provide independently verified evidence for steel core columns such as what is found for the concrete core.
> 
> _Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYtE_eUeMw4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> Agents misrepresenting the structure.  This image does not show the "inner core" it shows the crane platform in the core.



liar. its the inner core and the cranes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*I'm hoping that unexplained rocket launch in LA was Goof-0-phera returning to his home planet.*


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents misrepresenting the structure.  This image does not show the "inner core" it shows the crane platform in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar. its the inner core and the cranes.
Click to expand...



You mean core area and the crane platforms.  If there were steel core columns they would be visible on 9-11 and they never are.  Butt plates are seen and they are too weak to join "cor columns", meaning that ther vertical steel in the core is elevator guide rail support steel.






Here is the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Dammit, he's still here re-posting the same debunked drivel.

Maybe yesterday was Citizen Pat, and Goof-0's scheduled for the next launch.

One can hope.*


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmm, rat posting text has no value .  .  . except to the infiltrators of the US government.

The core of the Twins was a concrete tube.  No no one has ever explained, reasonably, what it is if not concrete.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/southcorestands.gif


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Another blood money link. What a surprise.

Next it will be the FEMA drawing.

How predictable.*


----------



## Christophera

No money made from that link.  It costs to keep the truth visible.

However, in making your error, you failed, once again, to explain what this is if not concrete, agent.


----------



## DiveCon

nothing you post is the truth


----------



## Christophera

I post the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who describes a concrete core.  Is that a lie?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I post the .pdf of August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. who describes a concrete core.  Is that a lie?


your take on it is a lie

he is merely WRONG
and you lie by trying to make that something it isnt


----------



## Christophera

You are calling the structural engineer who is certified in 12 states wrong about his structural description of a building that supposedly collapse killing 3,000 people.  He made that as a safety report for FEMA in clean up BEFORE guiliani too the WTC documents from the NYC department of buildings.  

You are calling the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 wrong?   You are a joke.  Oops. No, you are an agent and that behavior is typical.


----------



## DiveCon

yes, he was WRONG
and your take on what the oxford piece actually says its WRONG


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> You are calling the structural engineer who is certified in 12 states wrong about his structural *description of a building that supposedly collapse killing 3,000 people.*  He made that as a safety report for FEMA in clean up BEFORE guiliani too the WTC documents from the NYC department of buildings.
> 
> You are calling the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 wrong?   You are a joke.  Oops. No, you are an agent and that behavior is typical.


Which building killed 3,000 people? I thought there were TWO buildings?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are calling the structural engineer who is certified in 12 states wrong about his structural *description of a building that supposedly collapse killing 3,000 people.*  He made that as a safety report for FEMA in clean up BEFORE guiliani too the WTC documents from the NYC department of buildings.
> 
> You are calling the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 wrong?   You are a joke.  Oops. No, you are an agent and that behavior is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> Which building killed 3,000 people? I thought there were TWO buildings?
Click to expand...


And 4 planes. And the Pentagon.

Goof-0 conveniently leaves those out of the equation.


----------



## Christophera

Oh, people were killed by planes, but guiliani did not steal the plans for those.  What he stole the plans for killed the major part of 3,000.  the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is invalid.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> the cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is invalid.


proof please. show what is listed as the cause of death on the death certificates. (and your source, of course).


----------



## Christophera

I don't need that proof you ask for, you do not need it either.  Asking is subterfude provening you are an agent.  You must accept the proof available and infer.  Search the NIST product and find a statement about the plans.  You will find none except that they were destroyed in the towers on 9-11.  Then reda the disclaimer.






NIST did not have the plans.  It is impossible to conduct forensic engineering analysis of high performance skycrapers without plans.  Logically the cause of death cannot be correct.  We do not need the death certificates.


----------



## Christophera

The ex mayor stole the plans in violations of law of law, but you refuse to notice that.

The plans the public has come from silverstein and are obsolete and faked to appear as final drawings by the digital addition of revision tables to the scanned blue prints.






Those things, not characters of the alphabet have been sized and positioned in the table.  NOT artifacts from scanning which are random.


----------



## DiveCon

more goof-o-phera lies


----------



## Christophera

You wouldn't recognize a lie if you told one.  You serve treason.

Here is evidence and truth

The truth of the Twin Towers structure and 9-11 demolition


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> You wouldn't recognize a lie if you told one.  You serve treason.
> 
> Here is evidence and truth


i DO recognize lies
YOU tell them
none of that is either evidence or truth
you remain a pathetic fucking moron and a deadbeat that needs to pay his child-support


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Hey Goof-0, only 2,751 people died because of your concrete cores. Who are the other 249 people, and why are their death certificates wrong?*


----------



## Christophera

Yea, your behavior is evidence and the truth is that you are working to conceal treason.  If that wasn't true, you would have posted an image of this core on 9-11.  You have not done that.






If that core existed it would be seen standing in the core area instead of the concrete tubular core I know existed.  WCT 2 concrete core, all floors gone.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*You can repost the FEMA drawing until your head falls off, I want to know who the other 249 people were and why their death certificates are invalid.*


----------



## Christophera

I got busy and the phone rang screwed up the post.  Yea, there is no way you are ever going to post an image of the FEMA core it did not exist.  But your job is to conceal treason so you just keep up the spam troll flame routine in the psyops.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Who were the other 249 people, and why are their death certificates invalid??*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I got busy and the phone rang screwed up the post.  Yea, there is no way you are ever going to post an image of the FEMA core it did not exist.  But your job is to conceal treason so you just keep up the spam troll flame routine in the psyops.


*
Let me guess. It was Citizen Pat on the phone, calling to let you know that the spaceways to planet Goofball are clear, and they are making plans for your return.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I don't need that proof you ask for, you do not need it either.



you cant provide proof of your claims!!

HAHAHAHAHAhahahahah!! 

what a fucking RETARD you are!! 

you got caught lying AGAIN!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> I don't need that proof you ask for, you do not need it either.  Asking is subterfude provening you are an agent.  You must accept the proof available and infer.  Search the NIST product and find a statement about the plans.  You will find none except that they were destroyed in the towers on 9-11.  Then reda the disclaimer.
> 
> NIST did not have the plans.  It is impossible to conduct forensic engineering analysis of high performance skycrapers without plans.  Logically the cause of death cannot be correct.  We do not need the death certificates.





> Search the NIST product and find a statement about the plans.  You will find none except that they were destroyed in the towers on 9-11.





> The ex mayor stole the plans in violations of law of law, but you refuse to notice that.



*Hey Goof-0, how did Mayor Guiliani steal the plans if they were destroyed?

You fucked up again.*


----------



## Christophera

NIST was told to lie, or enabled to lie.  The violations of law occured well before NIST started.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> NIST was told to lie, or enabled to lie.  The violations of law occured well before NIST started.


you are a fucking moronic delusional IDIOT

there were no violations of law


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> NIST was told to lie, or enabled to lie.  The violations of law occured well before NIST started.


*
The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) was founded in 1901.

Are you REALLY going to make the claim that the "theft" of the WTC plans was done in the 19th century???? Did your blinking medicine man steal the plans after he kept you from paying your child support 100 years later???

God, you are retarded. You really do need to catch the next rocket to your home planet.*


----------



## Christophera

Attempt to confuse what you may but here are the facts.

guiliani took the WTC documents late in December of 2001.  This was done so NIST could state they did not have the documents, claiming the plans were destroyed.  NIST provides this as their only reference to design of the Twins.


----------



## DiveCon

the only attempting to confuse anyone is YOU


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Attempt to confuse what you may but here are the facts.
> 
> guiliani took the WTC documents late in December of 2001.  This was done so NIST could state they did not have the documents, claiming the plans were destroyed.  NIST provides this as their only reference to design of the Twins.


----------



## Christophera

No confusion from here.  All consistency.  Oxford describes a concrete core.




We see a concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No confusion from here.  All consistency.  Oxford describes a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see a concrete core.



Lunatic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No confusion from here.  All consistency.  Oxford describes a concrete core.
> 
> We see a concrete core.


nope, no evidence of concrete in either


----------



## Christophera

Plenty of evidence for cointelpro, cognitive infiltration, including this history.


COINTELPRO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
COINTELPRO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Black Panther Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
J. Edgar Hoover - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Ryan_(FBI_agent)
Agent provocateur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Sams,_Jr.
Citizens' Commission to Investigate the FBI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Censorship in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Oh shit, the lunatic has found a new tangent to go off on.

I guess we should resign ourselves to 15 more months of bullshit.*


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed==


----------



## Christophera

Hmmmmm, more BS and no evidence.  Typical agents in a false social group.  Cointelpro has been around for a while, and that activity is much easier on the internet.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> Hmmmmm, more BS and no evidence.  Typical agents in a false social group.  Cointelpro has been around for a while, and that activity is much easier on the internet.



*"I happen to know more about secrecy than the average person so I know how the infiltrations work." * _Christophera, USMB 3/15/2010_


----------



## Christophera

FEMA and the misleaders of the truth movement misrepresent the steel in the core seen in construction photos.  The steel seen is elevator guide rail support steel and this is proven by th total abcense of diagonal braces and the precense of "butt plates" joining the vertical steel.  "Butt plates" are far too weak to join sections of "core column".






This is why no agent has posted an image from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns.  All the vertical steel in the core fell immediately as soon as the concrete walls laterally supporting it were detonated.

The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






The engineer of record identifies a concrete core in the days following 9-11.


----------



## Christophera

FEMA and the misleaders of the truth movement misrepresent the steel in the core seen in construction photos.  The steel seen is elevator guide rail support steel and this is proven by th total abcense of diagonal braces and the precense of "butt plates" joining the vertical steel.  "Butt plates" are far too weak to join sections of "core column".






This is why no agent has posted an image from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns.  All the vertical steel in the core fell immediately as soon as the concrete walls laterally supporting it were detonated.

The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






The engineer of record identifies a concrete core in the days following 9-11.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> FEMA and the misleaders of the truth movement misrepresent the steel in the core seen in construction photos.  The steel seen is elevator guide rail support steel and this is proven by th total abcense of diagonal braces and the precense of "butt plates" joining the vertical steel.  "Butt plates" are far too weak to join sections of "core column".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why no agent has posted an image from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns.  All the vertical steel in the core fell immediately as soon as the concrete walls laterally supporting it were detonated.
> 
> The concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engineer of record identifies a concrete core in the days following 9-11.



^
||
robopost, agent chri$$y appears to be using bots to spam the internets. 

I suspect though that poor fool is so delusional he actually posts in person, but appears to be a bot.


----------



## Christophera

Agents without evidence must resort to something in order to continue concealing treason.  Americans with evidence can prove their opposition ARE agents by the agents behaviors.  Thanks for the evidence agent.

The core is empty but rebar surrounds it, or at least the west wall.  agents will try to say it is core column, LMFAO!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents without evidence must resort to something in order to continue concealing treason.  Americans with evidence can prove their opposition ARE agents by the agents behaviors.  Thanks for the evidence agent.
> 
> The core is empty but rebar surrounds it, or at least the west wall.  agents will try to say it is core column, LMFAO!


except you are the one without evidence, all you have are your delusions
that photo shows STEEL CORE COLUMNS, not concrete


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> LMFAO!



The insane always laugh......


----------



## Christophera

Or those who are correct, standing with evidence, mocking your pitiful false social group working to enforce a LIE.

TheFEMA deception​
Which is WHY no one has ever posted an image of this "supposed" core or any part of it on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Well, that didn't take long.

We're back to the same old tired bullshit.*


----------



## Christophera

Meaning you have no evidence, only a false social group to try and distort reality with your cognitive infiltration.  Your lie is unsupportable.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Meaning you have no evidence, only a false social group to try and distort reality with your cognitive infiltration.  Your lie is unsupportable.


the evidence has been posted, even by YOU
only YOU refuse to admit it


----------



## Christophera

The fact is the reverse of what you post is most often true, meaning that no evidence of steel core columns has been posted and I've been posting evidence showing a concrete core


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The fact is the reverse of what you post is most often true, meaning that no evidence of steel core columns has been posted and I've been posting evidence showing a concrete core


no, what i said IS true
you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

Since it is proven you do not know the meaning of the words idiot, you words are comical.

The infiltrators and FEMA misrepresent construction photos as showing steel core columns.  They do not.  They show elevator guide rail support steel.  It is identified by 2 factors.

1)  Butt plates on the tops of vertical steel in the core area.  Butt plates are too weak to use to join "core columns".  NO, THEY RE NOT LIFTING LUGS OR PAD EYES.  Those are on the sides only and also shown in the lower image of the foreground steel.

2)  There are NO diagonal braces inside the core in any construction photo whatsoever.  There are no gusset plates at the beam/column interesections.


----------



## DiveCon

i know the meaning of the word, thats why i call you one
fucking idiot


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/idiot

see #2


----------



## Christophera

Your link does not have the true and original meaning of the word IDIOT.  Clearly you are satisfied with the dumbed down version.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Your link does not have the true and original meaning of the word IDIOT.  Clearly you are satisfied with the dumbed down version.


so now websters is wrong and you are right


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link does not have the true and original meaning of the word IDIOT.  Clearly you are satisfied with the dumbed down version.
> 
> 
> 
> so now websters is wrong and you are right
Click to expand...


*Goof-0's definition of idiot is:

1) Anyone who does not agree with Goof-0 and any of Goof-0's debunked bullshit concrete theories.
2) Anyone who can not look at pictures of steel and see concrete.
3) Anyone who can not look at fuzzy, blurry pictures of dust and smoke and see concrete.
4) Anyone who does not build sock puppets like Citizen Pat, Gr0upthink, and 9/11 inside job to agree with debunked concrete theories.
5) Anyone who does not agree that blinking medicine men and arrest records from the 1860's are valid reasons to shaft their children on child support.
6) Anyone who can not make the claim that any opposing point of view is the opposite of the poster's actual own words.

Did I miss anything Goof-0??*


----------



## Christophera

No, you misinterpret.  Websters is not complete and does not have the original definition and root.  I'll have to tell you, like I had to tell JREF.  It's so obvious that it seems to be deeply meaningful in some way.  But you cannot find the true original definition and root relationship ANYWHERE for the word idiot.

Perhaps after the dumbing down its a way to rub our faces in it.  I do know that original root meaning and realtionship and once you hear it, you'll know why JREF gave me the truthers victory award.

http://algoxy.com/psych/images2/christopheraKICKSjref.mov


----------



## DiveCon

you are idiot personified


----------



## Christophera

As I've said, the opposite of what agents say is most often true, and you still haven't provided the word root definition for the label you are using, moron.


----------



## DiveCon

yes, the opposite of what you say IS the truth


----------



## Christophera

I say that the meaning of root origin and meaning of the word "idiot" is Id, from the Greek name for the unconscious mind or child or animal mind.  Idiot means a person that operates from that state automatically.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> I say that the meaning of root origin and meaning of the word "idiot" is Id, from the Greek name for the unconscious mind or child or animal mind.  Idiot means a person that operates from that state automatically.


and that changes what?

NOTHING
IDIOT


----------



## Christophera

You are far closer to an idiot than I agento.  Knowing what an idiot is, truly, prevents most idiotic behavior.

The unconscious is what is being hidden by the lack of a proper definition.
















There is a valid inference which I've made.  I've run it by psychologists.  Everyone agrees, they were all to afraid to provide a declaration stating such.

*INFERENCE ONE*

Relating potentials for hypnotic performance to results of research, practice and experiments of hypnosis. Christopher A. Brown 8/17/01

*BASIS 1 of INFERENCE*

The first sentance of page 175 of EMOTIONS and MEMORY, 1964, by David Rappaport,

"The general tendency" of the subject to forget the events of the trance after emerging from it."

*BASIS 2 of INFERENCE*

(1) of the same paragraph states that, "The hypnotist can successfully suggest that no posthypnotic amnesia develop".

Basis 2 Restated; Suggestion conducive to remembering is successful or generally, suggestion effecting memory has effect against a general tendancy.

*CONDITIONS OF BASIS OF INFERENCE*

The first note page 175, EMOTIONS and MEMORY, Note #8 states (first note below main text) that the results of memory described "in general are valid only with subjects who are able to reach the somanmbulistic stages ofhypnosis."

*INFERENCE ONE LOGIC*

Logical inference of BASIS 1 with BASIS 2, is that; suggestion to forget will have a greater effect on memory because of the general "tendency to forget". Research confirms with observations of behavior consistent with general hyperamnesia at the top of page 176, the end of a footnote that begins on page 175 stating;

"we find hypnotized people indignantly denying they have been hypnotized."

*INFERENCE ONE*

If the tendancy is to forget following hypnosis that induces a trance to the level of somanmbulism and suggection effecting memory is successful then suggestion to forget will be more effective than suggestion to remember.


*Another general perspective.*

What is the correct answer to this question?

Q.What is easier to do than forgetting?

A. I don't remember.


----------



## DiveCon

all that says is you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

The last post shows how memory control or massive SECRECY is created.


----------



## Christophera

Did you actually think about that lost post divot?  Or, was it automatic?


----------



## DiveCon

you are an idiot


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> you are an idiot



*No, more precisely, he is an imbecile.*


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, more precisely, he is an imbecile.*
Click to expand...

Imbecile - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


see #2


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, more precisely, he is an imbecile.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> see #2
Click to expand...


imbecile - definition of imbecile by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

*See #3 in the first section for the most accurate description of Goof-0. Also #1 in the second section*


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, more precisely, he is an imbecile.*
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> see #2
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> imbecile - definition of imbecile by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> *See #3 in the first section for the most accurate description of Goof-0. Also #1 in the second section*
Click to expand...

my point being they are almost the same
 either works for me


----------



## Christophera

When the engineer of record describes concrete core to a Newsweek reporter in the days following 9-11, and this image is seen,






We have verification.  Add to that more verifying consistency with the  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and it becomes certain.  Add to that the fact that the agents protecting the secret of mass murder cannot post an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA said existed,






and it becomes overwhelming.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> When the engineer of record describes concrete core to a Newsweek reporter in the days following 9-11, and this image is seen,
> 
> 
> We have verification.  Add to that more verifying consistency with the Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and it becomes certain.  Add to that the fact that the agents protecting the secret of mass murder cannot post an image from 9-11 of the core FEMA said existed,
> 
> 
> and it becomes overwhelming.



*The only thing that is overwhelming is the proof that you are an imbecile.*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> When the engineer of record describes concrete core to a Newsweek reporter in the days following 9-11, and this image is seen,


LIAR
he did no such thing and Newsweek has corrected the story
after contacting Robertson to verify


----------



## Christophera

You confess the infiltrators have found there way into Newsweek and redirected the url to another page.

It is common knowledge the core was concrete.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> It is common knowledge the core was concrete.



*It is common knowledge that you are an imbecile.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Hey Goof-0, there are 3 people where your concrete core should be. What's up with that, imbecile?
*


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Hey Goof-0, there are 3 people where your concrete core should be. What's up with that, imbecile?
> *


queue up the "thats not the WTC" bullshit claims


----------



## Gamolon

Hey Chris. Here is a photo from the LMCC group who had the World Views program based in the World Trade Center One (or WTC1) on the 91st and 92nd floors.





Just a question for you. Those columns on the right are the CORE COLUMNS. How do we know that? Look at the ceiling and to the right of those columns. What do we see?

Uh oh!!!

Those are floor trusses!!!! Everyone knows the floor trusses were attached to the core columns!!!! According to you your concrete core went ALL the way up to the top of the towers where it tapered to 2' thick. 

Where is the approx. 2' thick concrete core wall that had the cross members encased in it? Your core walls should be right near those columns Chris.



The above photo is the same area that Rat posted above, but from a different angle.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> Hey Chris. Here is a photo from the LMCC group who had the World Views program based in the World Trade Center One (or WTC1) on the 91st and 92nd floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question for you. Those columns on the right are the CORE COLUMNS. How do we know that? Look at the ceiling and to the right of those columns. What do we see?
> 
> Uh oh!!!
> 
> Those are floor trusses!!!! Everyone knows the floor trusses were attached to the core columns!!!! According to you your concrete core went ALL the way up to the top of the towers where it tapered to 2' thick.
> 
> Where is the approx. 2' thick concrete core wall that had the cross members encased in it? Your core walls should be right near those columns Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> The above photo is the same area that Rat posted above, but from a different angle.


look at all that "invisacrete"
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Hmmm, you can post obsscure interior photos that no one else has but cannot post an image of this core on 9-11.






The concrete core is on the left in those images.  At the top the core of WTC 2 stopped on one end or both, don't know for tourists.  Because it had the wall crossing the center of the short axis, it could do that. Correct, the drawing omits that.   *Why don't you have the official plans?*


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Hmmm, you can post obsscure interior photos that no one else has but cannot post an image of this core on 9-11.


you keep claiming this, but it is a total LIE
images showing the steel core columns have been posted by SEVERAL people, including yourself
you just claim they show something they DONT


----------



## Christophera

So WHY didn't you post an image of the supposed steel core columns with the needed diagonal bracing?

Why didn't you post a link to the official plans?

WHy didn't you post an image of this core on 9-11?






WHY?

Wrong, no one has ever posted an image of that core because it did not exist.


----------



## DiveCon

because its already been DONE, you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

But I post the animated .gif of the WTC concrete core wall of the east side toppling into the empty core.






Then I post a link to a .pdf by a structural engineer who saw th plans BEFORE guiliani took them.


----------



## DiveCon

except that gif doesnt show a "concrete wall" if it is even concrete at all, it is most likely a floor
and in that gif you see the STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Christophera

August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero)


----------



## DiveCon

if he saw the plans then he knows there was no concrete core and he was in error


----------



## Christophera

At chapter 2.1 he describes a concrete core, just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.  Just like is seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

wrong, Oxford says no such thing
and domel was wrong
and there is no concrete in the photo, but there is STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> The concrete core is on the left in those images.



Can't be moron.

Those photos are from WTC1. According to you, the concrete core tapered to 2' thick that the top. According to you, the inside wall of your core was 12' in from the core columns.

Sorry dipshit, put there's no 2' thick concrete core 12' to the left of those core columns.









Just more proof that you're making shit up.


----------



## Christophera

If I was making things up, you could post an image of this core on 9-11.






If I was making things up, you could post a link to the buiilding plans.

If I was making things up, you could show construction photos of diagonal braces in the core.  You cannot, it had no diagonal braces in the core because the only vertical steel inteh core was elevator guide rail support steel.  The notion of steel core columns is eliminated because butt plates are too weak for joining core column sections.  Construction photos are misrepresented.






The concrete shear walls of the core provided all the diagon strength and resistence to torsion.


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> If I was making things up, you could post an image of this core on 9-11...




What's the matter Chris?

No concrete core in these photos of WTC1.


----------



## Christophera

I've explained that the top floor did not have the exterior core walls going to the roof on the narrow ends of the core.  The tourism was accomodated.

Why don't you have an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?

All that 9-11 images show is an empty core with rebar surrounding it.






That image was seconds after this one and the rebar is revealed after the spire fell.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Have you reported my treason yet Goof-0, or are you guilty of misprision by not reporting it?*


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> I've explained that the top floor did not have the exterior core walls going to the roof on the narrow ends of the core.



That's not the top floor dumbass!

It's the 91st floor. That's 19 floors below the top.

What a moron!


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> That image was seconds after this one and the rebar is revealed after the spire fell.



Wow are you stupid.

Here is a closeup of the same photo above. Your annotations of photos really suck Chris. What you call "floor beams" in your photo are really the beams between the core columns and the first row of inner columns, which you call elevator guide rails. Those "floor beams" were supposed to be encased in the wall per your explanation. That sloping wall is dust.





The amount of stupidity from you is staggering.


----------



## stannrodd

Now about that elevator guide rail support steel theory .. LOL seems to be some sort of lack of elevators in this pic...


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Now about that elevator guide rail support steel theory .. LOL seems to be some sort of lack of elevators in this pic...


the funny thing is, if there actually was a concrete core, the elevator supports would have been attached to that AFTER the building was enclosed
no way they would have put them in and left them exposed to the weather
goof-o-phera is just that big of an idiot


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> Now about that elevator guide rail support steel theory .. LOL seems to be some sort of lack of elevators in this pic...



*There's also a severe lack of a concrete core in this photo, which according to Goof-o's imbecilic theory, should be running exactly where the green and orange carpet is.

Maybe they put that in as a tribute to the concrete core that should have been, but wasn't.*


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about that elevator guide rail support steel theory .. LOL seems to be some sort of lack of elevators in this pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There's also a severe lack of a concrete core in this photo, which according to Goof-o's imbecilic theory, should be running exactly where the green and orange carpet is.
> 
> Maybe they put that in as a tribute to the concrete core that should have been, but wasn't.*
Click to expand...


I found the concrete core!


----------



## Christophera

rat ignores that the issue is explained.

To accomodate tourism the narrow end walls at the top floor did not go all the way to the top of the core.

Because you have failed to post an image of the FEMA core on 9-11 that you assert existed, your position has no credibility.

The Newsweek article by the engineer is completely consistent with  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. the structural engineer certified in 12 states.

*All identify a concrete core.*


----------



## Christophera

During construction butt plates used to connect sections of vertical steel are seen.  Butt plates are too weak to use for joining sections of "core column" so what is seen is elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> rat ignores that the issue is explained.
> 
> To accomodate tourism the narrow end walls at the top floor did not go all the way to the top of the core.
> 
> Because you have failed to post an image of the FEMA core on 9-11 that you assert existed, your position has no credibility.
> 
> The Newsweek article by the engineer is completely consistent with  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. the structural engineer certified in 12 states.
> 
> *All identify a concrete core.*



So....over in your other dumbass thread you threaten dive with being reported for treason, while here you state rat has no credibility for the same thing.


Where is the fucking justice in that!


----------



## slackjawed

I refer you to post #4884 for an image of the core......


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Slackjawed,

It has been pointed out to me, and I have finally accepted, that the entity known as "Christophera" is a bot program. I am going to stop attempting to reason with it, as it is just a machine program designed to elicit emotional responses. I recommend you and every one else stop wasting your time with it, and let it vanish into the night.

Regards,
Bob, The Rat*

*May God grant peace to the victims.*


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Slackjawed,
> 
> It has been pointed out to me, and I have finally accepted, that the entity known as "Christophera" is a bot program. I am going to stop attempting to reason with it, as it is just a machine program designed to elicit emotional responses. I recommend you and every one else stop wasting your time with it, and let it vanish into the night.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob, The Rat*
> 
> *May God grant peace to the victims.*



I too have recognized that agent chri$$y is a bot. I play with it, like a toy, for my amusement. When it ceases to amuse, which can be successfully argued in the case of agent chri$$y, I agree it should be turned off, like any toy.

After all, we want to be green right? part of the solution not the problem?

I seem to have incurred the most wrath from the bot know as agent chri$$y when I spoke of the entity as an "it", I think it just doesn't like that. I know it sounds impossible, but hell those chinese computer guys are really clever!


----------



## slackjawed

I propose that we just carry on our own conversations and ignore the bot known as agent chri$$y, maybe it will self destruct, or at least shut itself down.


----------



## stannrodd

slackjawed said:


> I propose that we just carry on our own conversations and ignore the bot known as agent chri$$y, maybe it will self destruct, or at least shut itself down.



IT self destructed already .. IT used to create a slight interest .. but was discovered very early on to be a purveyor of lies and misinformation ... BUT mostly stinking horrible little lies.

Now it is playing like a broken vinyl record .. click .. record .. click .. record ...............

But let's be fair and give him a place to play or he will leave and infest a new place .. 

Maybe we should post his favourite tune again for old times sake...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOg2wL9W_Vs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOg2wL9W_Vs[/ame]

Clap hands now Chri$$y ..

Oh what Funn !!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

stannrodd said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose that we just carry on our own conversations and ignore the bot known as agent chri$$y, maybe it will self destruct, or at least shut itself down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT self destructed already .. IT used to create a slight interest .. but was discovered very early on to be a purveyor of lies and misinformation ... BUT mostly stinking horrible little lies.
> 
> Now it is playing like a broken vinyl record .. click .. record .. click .. record ...............
> 
> But let's be fair and give him a place to play or he will leave and infest a new place ..
> 
> Maybe we should post his favourite tune again for old times sake...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOg2wL9W_Vs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOg2wL9W_Vs[/ame]
> 
> Clap hands now Chri$$y ..
> 
> Oh what Funn !!
Click to expand...


And you know the Christophera bot is rubbing itself off thinking about an evening with the Werlitzer.


----------



## Christophera

The false social group changes to spam tactics and confusion.

Fact is, they cannot show the FEMA and the facts of the concrete core is common knowledge outside the truth movement.


----------



## slackjawed

Pay no attention to the bot......


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Bot Alert!!!*


----------



## Christophera

agents in a false social groups have the dumbest strategy when they are getting their ass kicked.

Its a losing battle traitors.  You are exposed in your behavior.

You failed to show the structure you assert existed, the FEMA core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Bot Alert*


----------



## slackjawed

Damn bot!


----------



## Christophera

Damm fake social group trying to conceal treason spamming the thread with nonsense.

It has been a 30 year conspiracy that you are trying to conceal.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtJWBcWAeAw[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Bot Alert*


----------



## slackjawed

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZLVi4v7lSM[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Damm fake social group trying to conceal treason spamming the thread with nonsense.
> 
> It has been a 30 year conspiracy that you are trying to conceal.



*Bot program editing post alert*


----------



## Christophera

Did you see what Bob Kerry said at 6:45?  He said 9-11 was a 30 year old conspiracy!

Or are agents of the false social group having too much fun posting off topic spam in their obsufucational spasm of defeat?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Did you see what Bob Kerry said at 6:45?  He said 9-11 was a 30 year old conspiracy!
> 
> Or are agents of the false social group having too much fun posting off topic spam in their obsufucational spasm of defeat?



*Edited post bot alert.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZLVi4v7lSM



That makes more sense the the "Chistophera" bot.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The bot has shut down for the night. It must be reprogramming itself with new catch phrases for tomorrow.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> The bot has shut down for the night. It must be reprogramming itself with new catch phrases for tomorrow.


nope, running chronjobs(ie backup and system checks)
will be back up looping the same moronic BS when those finish


----------



## slackjawed

from;
News Headlines


"More than 45 million Americans, or 20 percent of U.S. adults, had some form of mental illness last year, and 11 million had a serious illness, U.S. government researchers reported on Thursday."



I propose we start calling twoofers "20 percenters" as an alternate nickname.


----------



## Christophera

Mostly caused by the stresses of the infiltrations of the US government.  This 30% is about upholding the Constitution and apprehending treason.

Third of Americans suspect 9-11 government conspiracy | ScrippsNews


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Bot alert!*


----------



## slackjawed

slackjawed said:


> from;
> News Headlines
> 
> 
> "More than 45 million Americans, or 20 percent of U.S. adults, had some form of mental illness last year, and 11 million had a serious illness, U.S. government researchers reported on Thursday."
> 
> 
> 
> I propose we start calling twoofers "20 percenters" as an alternate nickname.



worth repeating


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So WHY didn't you post an image of the supposed steel core columns with the needed diagonal bracing?


its been done already.



Christophera said:


> Why didn't you post a link to the official plans?


its been done already.



Christophera said:


> WHy didn't you post an image of this core on 9-11?


its been done already.




Christophera said:


> WHY?
> 
> Wrong, no one has ever posted an image of that core because it did not exist.


lie. its been posted over and over and over again. your denial of reality proves your completely insane.


----------



## slackjawed

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So WHY didn't you post an image of the supposed steel core columns with the needed diagonal bracing?
> 
> 
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you post a link to the official plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy didn't you post an image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Wrong, no one has ever posted an image of that core because it did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lie. its been posted over and over and over again. your denial of reality proves your completely insane.
Click to expand...


We have determined agent chri$$y is a bot program, it is not real. It's gtrue, agent chri$$y is software. Agent chri$$y has no soul.......just don't want you to feel embarassed if you find out from someone else.


----------



## slackjawed

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYYjgYea51w[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Desparate agents running another manipulation with their false social group.  Pitiful tools of mass murderers working to keep the methods secret.

Senator Robert Kerry says it was a 30 year conspiracy.  See at 6:35

http://www.youtube.com/user/wearechangela#p/u/10/gtJWBcWAeAw


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So WHY didn't you post an image of the supposed steel core columns with the needed diagonal bracing?
> 
> 
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Wrong, no one has ever posted an image of that core because it did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lie. its been posted over and over and over again. your denial of reality proves your completely insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have determined agent chri$$y is a bot program, it is not real. It's gtrue, agent chri$$y is software. Agent chri$$y has no soul.......just don't want you to feel embarassed if you find out from someone else.
Click to expand...


Another episode of the .  .  .


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> 
> lie. its been posted over and over and over again. your denial of reality proves your completely insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have determined agent chri$$y is a bot program, it is not real. It's gtrue, agent chri$$y is software. Agent chri$$y has no soul.......just don't want you to feel embarassed if you find out from someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another episode of the .  .  .
Click to expand...

your every post is that
LOL


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> its been done already.
> 
> 
> 
> lie. its been posted over and over and over again. your denial of reality proves your completely insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have determined agent chri$$y is a bot program, it is not real. It's gtrue, agent chri$$y is software. Agent chri$$y has no soul.......just don't want you to feel embarassed if you find out from someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another episode of the .  .  .
Click to expand...



starring as a human, agent chri$$y the blood money bot program!


----------



## Christophera

This the true core of WTC 2 on 9-11. 






It has no resemblence the core FEMA presents to NIST.






The true core is concrete as stated by the buildings engineer in the days after 9-11.
Robertson

A global encyclopedia.
 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

And a August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. structural engineer certified in 12 states.

If you are going to be confessing to concealing treason with your behaviors, you should probably do it in this thread,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ision-of-treason-filed-in-district-court.html

Where it is on topic.


----------



## Christophera

This the true core of WTC 2 on 9-11. 






It has no resemblence the core FEMA presents to NIST.






The true core is concrete as stated by the buildings engineer in the days after 9-11.
Robertson

A global encyclopedia.
 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992

And a August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. structural engineer certified in 12 states.

If you are going to be confessing to concealing treason with your behaviors, you should probably do it in this thread,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ision-of-treason-filed-in-district-court.html

Where it is on topic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*The bot posted the same shit twice again.*


----------



## Christophera

Correct and you posted the same response with no evidence again.  Always working to dismiss evidence just as a disinformation agent would be expected to do.

In this case your disinformation works to conceal treason so you are still off topic agent.  You try to conceal the FEMA deception.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera, still posting his total and complete delusional bullshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## slackjawed

Crazy Porta Potty Prank - Video


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## slackjawed

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKbfUp-7iEI[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08Wbh6HOWwA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWflPBHxenc[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZzgAjjuqZM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF4nhhL9W90&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

*We get faked obsolete plans from silverstein showing digital anomalies created when altering the original scans of blueprints that added a revision table.  Creating different initials was botched and these well sized and centered things, not characters are found on 20% of the plans that r. gage makes available without telling people that the steel core column design is VERY much in question.*






 while the real things sits in the "Fortress"






*Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*


_Giuliani's Papers Go to Private Group, Not City - NYTimes.com
Rudy Giuliani has spent a lifetime dictating his own legend. When he was U.S. attorney in Manhattan, he abruptly ended the longtime practice of publishing annual reports, making reporters and others utterly dependent on his version of how productive the office was. And now, while peddling the story of his mayoralty for millions to publishers and moviemakers, he's gained exclusive control over a public record ordinarily available to all.

Gabe Pressman, the city's greatest television newsman, did an op-ed piece in the Times last week celebrating Bloomberg's destruction of Giuliani's eight-year stonewall. As accurate as this piece may prove to be about Bloomberg, it failed to note that the wall around Giuliani's public life has only relocated to a fortress in Queens. Giuliani does not trust the Bloomberg administration to resist FOIL requests for him, nor does he trust the charter to safeguard his myth. He will shape it himself for profit, laundering the people's papers through his own cadre of mercenaries and true believers, leaving for the public eye only what he sees fit._

And he was probably paid to take the documents

_Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh - Page 1 - News - New York - Village Voice
Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh
Giuliani's business contracts tie him to the man who let 9/11's mastermind escape the FBI
by Wayne Barrett

Three weeks after 9/11, when the roar of fighter jets still haunted the city's skyline, the emir of gas-rich Qatar, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifah al-Thani, toured Ground Zero. Although a member of the emir's own royal family had harbored the man who would later be identified as the mastermind of the attack&#8212;a man named Khalid Sheikh Muhammad, often referred to in intelligence circles by his initials, KSM&#8212;al-Thani rushed to New York in its aftermath, offering to make a $3 million donation, principally to the families of its victims. Rudy Giuliani, apparently unaware of what the FBI and CIA had long known about Qatari links to Al Qaeda, appeared on CNN with al-Thani that night and vouched for the emir when Larry King asked the mayor: "You are a friend of his, are you not?"
"We had a very good meeting yesterday. Very good," said Giuliani, adding that he was "very, very grateful" for al-Thani's generosity._


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNTzEGMTzaU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qOvr0me2kw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYOE_b4aYD0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztHAcNbHKF0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

8500, wheeeeeee!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgCM46CSwd8[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lKZqqSI9-s[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieUTKsg2iDI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc&eurl=[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOk6pttclU[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAYMJnO9LBQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

What a desparate group of agents.  Got no truth?  Well, try spam-OMG!

The FEMA deception needs to be understood.


----------



## DiveCon

i like pie


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujgFJuE6srg[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py9WL4QIBMo[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Yh5MoW0c0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PptJMfp0M9U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gej8c_WWpWw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## stannrodd

It seems that "*shit for brains*" CHRI$$Y  has taken up residence here ...

CLICK HERE

Not only that, but they appear to be almost listening ... scary that is ! ... but verging on banning him for preaching and posting pictures of the colgate clock and some FEMA schematic.

The BOT attacks another forum .. again.

And .. Gamalon and stannrodd haven't even joined yet .. but have already got a mention.. LOL Thanks Chri$$y !! 

I guess he's expecting us to arrive soon .. 

Well I can't be bothered .. I might send the admin an email though .. nah .. can't be bothered. 

Will I .. won't I .. will I .. won't I ..., darn decisions decisions .. come on guys what should we do?

Stann


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> It seems that "*shit for brains*" CHRI$$Y  has taken up residence here ...
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> Not only that, but they appear to be almost listening ... scary that is ! ... but verging on banning him for preaching and posting pictures of the colgate clock and some FEMA schematic.
> 
> The BOT attacks another forum .. again.
> 
> And .. Gamalon and stannrodd haven't even joined yet .. but have already got a mention.. LOL Thanks Chri$$y !!
> 
> I guess he's expecting us to arrive soon ..
> 
> Well I can't be bothered .. I might send the admin an email though .. nah .. can't be bothered.
> 
> Will I .. won't I .. will I .. won't I ..., darn decisions decisions .. come on guys what should we do?
> 
> Stann




thats clearly a troofer conspiracy site and even they are calling him NUTZ

and i only read the FIRST page


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that "*shit for brains*" CHRI$$Y  has taken up residence here ...
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> Not only that, but they appear to be almost listening ... scary that is ! ... but verging on banning him for preaching and posting pictures of the colgate clock and some FEMA schematic.
> 
> The BOT attacks another forum .. again.
> 
> And .. Gamalon and stannrodd haven't even joined yet .. but have already got a mention.. LOL Thanks Chri$$y !!
> 
> I guess he's expecting us to arrive soon ..
> 
> Well I can't be bothered .. I might send the admin an email though .. nah .. can't be bothered.
> 
> Will I .. won't I .. will I .. won't I ..., darn decisions decisions .. come on guys what should we do?
> 
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly a troofer conspiracy site and even they are calling him NUTZ
> 
> and i only read the FIRST page
Click to expand...


I always go to the "Last Post" to see how the opposition is getting on. It's Chri$$y against the world even when he imposes his shit on soccer sites.

Chris doesn't give a flying fuck where he pushes his shit .. but I did think his attempted infiltration of the Avatar Film fan site was a sleazy "foot in the door" routine.

But really ! .. to be pushing a topic which is the exact motive of his postings .. is abhorrent in any honest mans library .. irrespective of their real opinion and standings on issues..

Honesty is something Chris obviously doesn't value .. and when shown the error in his ways, he still continues to push runny shit uphill and gets his feet more smelly than they obviously are ..


----------



## elvis

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that "*shit for brains*" CHRI$$Y  has taken up residence here ...
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> Not only that, but they appear to be almost listening ... scary that is ! ... but verging on banning him for preaching and posting pictures of the colgate clock and some FEMA schematic.
> 
> The BOT attacks another forum .. again.
> 
> And .. Gamalon and stannrodd haven't even joined yet .. but have already got a mention.. LOL Thanks Chri$$y !!
> 
> I guess he's expecting us to arrive soon ..
> 
> Well I can't be bothered .. I might send the admin an email though .. nah .. can't be bothered.
> 
> Will I .. won't I .. will I .. won't I ..., darn decisions decisions .. come on guys what should we do?
> 
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly a troofer conspiracy site and even they are calling him NUTZ
> 
> and i only read the FIRST page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always go to the "Last Post" to see how the opposition is getting on. It's Chri$$y against the world even when he imposes his shit on soccer sites.
> 
> Chris doesn't give a flying fuck where he pushes his shit .. but I did think his attempted infiltration of the Avatar Film fan site was a sleazy "foot in the door" routine.
> 
> But really ! .. to be pushing a topic which is the exact motive of his postings .. is abhorrent in any honest mans library .. irrespective of their real opinion and standings on issues..
> 
> Honesty is something Chris obviously doesn't value .. and when shown the error in his ways, he still continues to push runny shit uphill and gets his feet more smelly than they obviously are ..
Click to expand...


i take it everyone on this CT site is an agent?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

elvis said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly a troofer conspiracy site and even they are calling him NUTZ
> 
> and i only read the FIRST page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always go to the "Last Post" to see how the opposition is getting on. It's Chri$$y against the world even when he imposes his shit on soccer sites.
> 
> Chris doesn't give a flying fuck where he pushes his shit .. but I did think his attempted infiltration of the Avatar Film fan site was a sleazy "foot in the door" routine.
> 
> But really ! .. to be pushing a topic which is the exact motive of his postings .. is abhorrent in any honest mans library .. irrespective of their real opinion and standings on issues..
> 
> Honesty is something Chris obviously doesn't value .. and when shown the error in his ways, he still continues to push runny shit uphill and gets his feet more smelly than they obviously are ..
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i take it everyone on this CT site is an agent?
Click to expand...


Yes, we are, because chri$$y says so.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly a troofer conspiracy site and even they are calling him NUTZ
> 
> and i only read the FIRST page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always go to the "Last Post" to see how the opposition is getting on. It's Chri$$y against the world even when he imposes his shit on soccer sites.
> 
> Chris doesn't give a flying fuck where he pushes his shit .. but I did think his attempted infiltration of the Avatar Film fan site was a sleazy "foot in the door" routine.
> 
> But really ! .. to be pushing a topic which is the exact motive of his postings .. is abhorrent in any honest mans library .. irrespective of their real opinion and standings on issues..
> 
> Honesty is something Chris obviously doesn't value .. and when shown the error in his ways, he still continues to push runny shit uphill and gets his feet more smelly than they obviously are ..
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i take it everyone on this CT site is an agent?
Click to expand...

hey, maybe rimjob will join there and cheer-lead for him there also


----------



## Christophera

elvis said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats clearly a troofer conspiracy site and even they are calling him NUTZ
> 
> and i only read the FIRST page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always go to the "Last Post" to see how the opposition is getting on. It's Chri$$y against the world even when he imposes his shit on soccer sites.
> 
> Chris doesn't give a flying fuck where he pushes his shit .. but I did think his attempted infiltration of the Avatar Film fan site was a sleazy "foot in the door" routine.
> 
> But really ! .. to be pushing a topic which is the exact motive of his postings .. is abhorrent in any honest mans library .. irrespective of their real opinion and standings on issues..
> 
> Honesty is something Chris obviously doesn't value .. and when shown the error in his ways, he still continues to push runny shit uphill and gets his feet more smelly than they obviously are ..
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i take it everyone on this CT site is an agent?
Click to expand...


Do you really think so?


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> youtube south park episode-obsufucation/spam



rattooner, your spam is obvious.  That you are simply trying to clutter, distract etc.  is obvious.

*Again, you are posting in the wrong thread if you are going to conduct psyops nonsense.*

Here are the proper threads.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html

F'n agents, by 'em books, send 'em to school.   What do they do?  Post in the wrong thread.  And really that thread is not enough.  You need to post here and include your unreasonable denial, distortions, misrepresentations, collusions along with your confessions.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-283.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3YRWhg4YaA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> youtube south park episode-obsufucation/spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rattooner, your spam is obvious.  That you are simply trying to clutter, distract etc.  is obvious.
> 
> *Again, you are posting in the wrong thread if you are going to conduct psyops nonsense.*
> 
> Here are the proper threads.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html
> 
> F'n agents, by 'em books, send 'em to school.   What do they do?  Post in the wrong thread.  And really that thread is not enough.  You need to post here and include your unreasonable denial, distortions, misrepresentations, collusions along with your confessions.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-283.html
Click to expand...


*Enjoy the threads, asshole.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWR0_0YaEzI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaXQfSNLG4I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed

This is the right thread bot, this is the 569th page of SPAM, all spam, all the time!


----------



## Christophera

As usual, the opposite of what an agent posts is most likely true.  If this was n't so, you would have posted an image of this core on 9-11.






Had you posted that the thread might have been 15 pages.   Since you have not, it is clear you are concealing treason.  It will continue until you are apprended.  Learn about what the charges will be, here,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-283.html


----------



## DiveCon

your paranoid delusions are never equal to evidence


----------



## Christophera

The agent would please the perps if the agents could prove this was a delusion.






the agents cannot even prove that the core which FEMA tries to pretend existed.

agents refuse to even recognize a documented violations of law.


----------



## slackjawed

569, soon to be 570 pages of pure delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera

FEMA deceived the nation by misrepresenting the core of the Twin towers.  Below are elevator guide rail support steel, which is readily identified by the butt plates used to join section.  Also, there are no diagonal braces.






If you think about it, how could the towers have diagonal braces and still have all those elevator and hallway openings.  The concrete core walls were shear wall and provided all of the diagonal strength and resistence to lateral loads as well as torsion.  The core 






The buildings engineer identifies, Robertson a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

the only deception is the one you are trying to pull


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> FEMA deceived the nation by misrepresenting the core of the Twin towers.  Below are elevator guide rail support steel, which is readily identified by the butt plates used to join section.  Also, there are no diagonal braces.
> 
> If you think about it, how could the towers have diagonal braces and still have all those elevator and hallway openings.  The concrete core walls were shear wall and provided all of the diagonal strength and resistence to lateral loads as well as torsion.  The core
> 
> The buildings engineer identifies,Robertson a concrete core.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> As usual, the opposite of what an agent posts is most likely true.  If this was n't so, you would have posted an image of this core on 9-11.
> 
> Had you posted that the thread might have been 15 pages.   Since you have not, it is clear you are concealing treason.  It will continue until you are apprended.  Learn about what the charges will be, here,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-283.html


----------



## slackjawed

570 pages of pure spam from the bot known as agent chri$$y.....


----------



## Christophera

What pitiful specimens the agents are.  Mocking efforts to see justice and due process in 3,000 murders.  Ignoring the violations of law that obstructed justice by depriving the public of the building plans and 6,000 photo files as well as 15,000 video tapes.

All generations need justice, some more than others.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> All generations need justice, some more than others.



*Maybe these folks can help them.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All generations need justice, some more than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe these folks can help them.*
Click to expand...


*And if those guys can't, this team could help.*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwnIPb1CcI[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> All generations need justice, some more than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe these folks can help them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *And if those guys can't, this team could help.*
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwnIPb1CcI[/ame]
Click to expand...


These guys: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ozmar said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe these folks can help them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And if those guys can't, this team could help.*
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwnIPb1CcI[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These guys: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4[/ame]
Click to expand...


*Nope, THESE guys!!
*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUxP0wzMsT4[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And if those guys can't, this team could help.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwnIPb1CcI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Nope, THESE guys!!
> *
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUxP0wzMsT4[/ame]
Click to expand...


Negative.

_These_ guys: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH7lfGtDlj0[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ozmar said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope, THESE guys!!
> *
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUxP0wzMsT4[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negative.
> 
> _These_ guys: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH7lfGtDlj0[/ame]
Click to expand...


*Then of course, there are THESE guys!*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyfhzqhJNbg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm_3bfAEpII[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ozmar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm_3bfAEpII



*Damn, that's a hard one to beat, but I'll try.*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBmZN2LnDbA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWR0_0YaEzI[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Hey, I found some of Goof-0's fellow conspiracy nuts!!!​*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV7Ha3VDbzE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Hey, I found some of Goof-0's fellow conspiracy nuts!!!​*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV7Ha3VDbzE&feature=related



That was actually pretty clever.


----------



## Ozmar

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLleIgJuvO8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLleIgJuvO8[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

agents should really be doing their psyops in the thread made for that.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> agents should really be doing their psyops in the thread made for that.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> agents should really be doing their psyops in the thread made for that.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html


----------



## Ozmar

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> agents should really be doing their psyops in the thread made for that.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html
Click to expand...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wYqSEwAi0A[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYLVg4tPPzY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCudOtQJPSQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZ205ccX8M[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpgJzlY9y8A&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43D4TNS3Gsk[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

All of the agents spam cannt obscure the FEMA deception where elevator guide rail support steel is misrepresented as "core columns" in construction photos.  But plates are far too weak to use for joining sections of core columns.






Only a 100% deep fillet weld can be used, on all 4 faces.  Here is an "I" beam to show how the weld must be on each face.






The core was concrete, just like the engineer of record describes int he days following 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera shows photos showing steel core columns and calls them something else
yet he has NEVER shown a single clear photo of a concrete core


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Yep, it's definitely a steel core.​*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

rat in the hat said:


> *yep, it's definitely a steel core.​*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sks6nfkcve



wtf?


----------



## stannrodd

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Yep, it's definitely a steel core.​*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE



Hey Rattus,

We know this already .. but I guess we have to educate Chri$$y .. and will no doubt be formulating more lies to counter the excellent evidence you have provided, which shows the steel core as depicted in the FEMA schematic, within footage from 9/11.

But I guess the IDIOT will continue operating on the auto pilot subconscious level while ignoring the real conscious world where things actually happen.

Nice one Ratt

Stann


----------



## Christophera

The stalker agent ought to post in the proper thread for the false social group platitudes of the psyops,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html

Or, if you are going to pretend to be an idiot, this thread is appropriate.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...es-agents-do-not-know-what-an-idiot-is-2.html


This thread is about a massive deception.  FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the tower to NIST.  This construction imkage shows elevator guide rail support steel not "core columns".  The butt plates on the tops of the support steel show the method of joining FAR TOO weak to be core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

paranoid delusions will never equal evidence


----------



## Christophera

The agent pretends it can logically state such with text when  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.


----------



## slackjawed

the disinformation bot speaks.......


----------



## Christophera

The agent made a text.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE., the structural engineer certified in 12 states speaks with an official reprot to FEMA in November 2001 and *describes a concrete core*, chapter 2.1.


----------



## slackjawed

What does an honest agent of treason have to do to get reported to the proper authorities around here?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The agent pretends it can logically state such with text when  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes a concrete core.


except it says no such thing
you are still nothing but a paranoid delusional moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Yep, it's definitely a steel core.​*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE


*
This isn't text, monkey boy. Why can't you refute it?

Or are you too busy playing with yourself?*


----------



## Christophera

Your false social group of the psyops belongs here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html

You have no evidence or you could post it here.  Since you cannot, I will post the only evidence of the core in existence, and it shows a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

there is nothing "false" about this group
it is a group of SANE people, telling you that you are batshit fucking INSANE


----------



## slackjawed

agent chri$$y is like a bot on a yahoo chatroom. You know the ones, they send you a pm touting naked girls and try to lure you away to their website. That's as far I ever went with it so I don't know just what happens after that. I surmise that it involves sending money to some naked girl with a camera.
Anyway, these bot things come into the room pretending to be real people, when in reality, they are indeed software. They promise titillation, and only offer a glimmer of that in the form of illusion, just like agent chri$$y. 


Anyway, just thought I'd share that


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> there is nothing "false" about this group
> it is a group of SANE people, telling you that you are batshit fucking INSANE



sure I'm sane


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Your false social group of the psyops belongs here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html
> 
> You have no evidence or you could post it here.  Since you cannot, I will post the only evidence of the core in existence, and it shows a concrete core.



*I posted it for you already, Piss-Breath, but here it is again since you're just a mentally defective imbecile.*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetrators will be very upset that you've been exposing the operation with incompetence as is well demonstrated with the usual incoherence and profanity.
> 
> The cause of death for 3,000 murders and I've proven here in this thread with the help of all opposition who have well proven they have no indepedently verified evidence to support that the steel core columns FEMA defines as the core structure of the Twin towers ever existed.
> 
> The Twin towers had a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core and you psyops is trying to conceal that fact, ........... with nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking clown
> like i would give a shit what the perpetrators think when you dont have a fucking clue what you are talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only do I have a clue but I have defined the structural elements of this image showing the elevator guide rail support steel in the core of WTC 2, that you and the perpetrators want to call, "core columns".   On top of them are butt plates which are not strong enough for "core columns", which must have 100% deep fillet welds.
> 
> The plates appear at around the 5th floor, which means 105 floors of supposed steel core columns bear on what you and FEMA want to call a column and there is no interconnecting bracing shown in the FEMA core diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after asking you to define those structures and you failed to respond, I described them, but you have no interest in any truth, so did not notice and still do not know.
> 
> BTW, for those sincere about learning about the actual structures, first, the concrete was poured no further that 7 floors below the top floor, so it's somewhere below in that image.
> 
> Research the foundations for the truth movement has been led to believe are core columns.  You will find they are a stack of steel cribbing called a "grillage", it was set on a thinn concrete pad.  No resistence to lateral forces as a "core column" must have.
> 
> The columns that did exist surrounding the concrete core, above seen with floor beams crossing them, below, seen across the far side of the core, the spire, the west, while the east concrete wall topples into the core area,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a deep foundation that actually extended below the concrete core foundation and essentially surrounded the core foundation pinning into the limestone formation below to resist tilting.
Click to expand...


here, reposting a quote from your post from a year or so ago, so you don't have to post it again.


----------



## Christophera

The spire is outside the core structure.  Your images do not provide a location.






If that were a concrete core there would be lots of diagonal bracing.  No images including construction photos show diagonals.

They could not have existed because they would have blocked halls and elevators.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> I guess I've gotten peoples attention.
> 
> The core of the twin towers was a steel reinforced cast concrete rectangular tube.  Here is a piece of the shear wall construction of WTC 1, east core wall, about 400+ feet off the ground it appears around 4 foot thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original video
> YouTube - 9/11 WTC North Tower Core, HAVE YOU SEEN IT?
> 
> Very special 3" high tensile steel made in DOD steel mills was custom ordered for the core walls.
> 
> This is an image from a helicopter of the same 80 foot tall piece of the WTC 1 east end concrete core wall falling into the empty core area
> 
> Surrounding the core were 24 massive box columns called "interior box columns".  They were the vertical elements inner wall of the outer steel exoskeleton that supported the floors.  The inner wall is framed with "I" beams and that is what is seen peeling away from the core in the helicopter photo linked above.
> 
> Here is the core of WTC 2 standing at 1/2 height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like FEMA says it should in this diagram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you the truth movement got its plans from silverstein properties and that there were no official plans to be found and that guiliani took the WTC documents of NYC, while state court judges will not uphold a FOIA to get the public documents returned to public offices, would that fit the picture I present?
> 
> As I said in the "oathkeepers" thread.  Minds are like parachutes, they only work when they are open.  Critical thinking is needed here, dealing with many aspects since well before 9-11.  A trend of lawlessness and manipulation is seen in high places that is blatant, all behind secrecy historically associated with cold war intelligence.
> 
> There are many true Americans working in the United States government, what's left of it.  We need to help them to purify it before they are safe to do their jobs the way they know they must be done.  The way we need those jobs done.
> 
> Accordingly it is time to lose all animus for Americans you feel are different from you.  Lose the divisions created by 50 years of media manipulation.  Return to the simple, sacred values of the Constitution reaching back in time to take the best of social contracts and bring them forward a new, for us, if we can keep it.  This is the only action that can protect us from an infiltration that has occured on a very deep level.
> 
> Freedom is not free.  Giving up some misconception of intentions about the beliefs of fellow Americans who are mislead, as if you are not, is a small price to pay for unity adequate to protect the Consitution.



here ya go agent chri$$y, reposting this for you from 2009


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The spire is outside the core structure.  Your images do not provide a location.



*Your brain is outside known space.

NASA can not provide a location for it, Imbecile.*


----------



## slackjawed




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your false social group of the psyops belongs here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html
> 
> You have no evidence or you could post it here.  Since you cannot, I will post the only evidence of the core in existence, and it shows a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I posted it for you already, Piss-Breath, but here it is again since you're just a mentally defective imbecile.*
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]
Click to expand...


*Now turn me in, or admit you're guilty of misprision of treason, you imbecile.*


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your false social group of the psyops belongs here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ion-psyops-and-infiltration-of-us-gov-80.html
> 
> You have no evidence or you could post it here.  Since you cannot, I will post the only evidence of the core in existence, and it shows a concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I posted it for you already, Piss-Breath, but here it is again since you're just a mentally defective imbecile.*
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now turn me in, or admit you're guilty of misprision of treason, you imbecile.*
Click to expand...


I demand to named as co-conspirator, otherwise turn yourself in!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I posted it for you already, Piss-Breath, but here it is again since you're just a mentally defective imbecile.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now turn me in, or admit you're guilty of misprision of treason, you imbecile.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I demand to named as co-conspirator, otherwise turn yourself in!
Click to expand...


*Damn right, he should have us all hauled in, or surrender himself as being guilty of misprision of treason himself. If he doesn't name us all, he is part of the conspiracy, and a government agent.*


----------



## slackjawed

Rat in the Hat said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now turn me in, or admit you're guilty of misprision of treason, you imbecile.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demand to named as co-conspirator, otherwise turn yourself in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Damn right, he should have us all hauled in, or surrender himself as being guilty of misprision of treason himself. If he doesn't name us all, he is part of the conspiracy, and a government agent.*
Click to expand...


Abso-fucking-lutely! This is an outrage of the highest order, I'll tell you what!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Besides, everyone knows the WTC towers had apple cores.

Here's my proof.*





*And here's my independent verification.*

Who do you think sold them the apples? - Thornton Mellon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made pies from the rest of the apples. - Granny Smith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We used paper mache and elmer's glue to stick them together. - Little Billy Jones, age 5


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*From the man who sold the apples to the WTC project...*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX055IcEECQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Efforts to conceal by obsfucation are easy to see.  That you have no evidence is easy to see.  That you work to support the FEMA deception is easy to see.

The deception is easy to see.  Look, no diagonal braces.  This cannot be with steel core columns.  Look, butt plates.  Butt plates are far too weak to be joining sections of steel core columns.






That is why the core is empty in all 9-11 images.






The WTC 1 spire is located outside the core area.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## slackjawed

Someone should count how many times the bot has posted copies of the same pictures.

I bet we have a record here folks!


----------



## DiveCon

slackjawed said:


> Someone should count how many times the bot has posted copies of the same pictures.
> 
> I bet we have a record here folks!


photos that show nothing but STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Hey Goof-0, just to show you I'm a nice guy, here's your favorite song.​*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h4o8B7-Jm0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B72f2QSUGnM[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

agents always, and misleaders always, refer to the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  However, the total lack of diagonal bracing and the precense of "butt plates" joining vertical sections of steel together show the FEMA deception.

Locating the spire eliminates misrepresentation of steel outside the as being "core columns".

The spire.  The first row of elevator guide rail support is adjacent and inside the concrete wall, sandwiching it.





The empty core, left of the core wall is easily seen.





The concrete wall lightly silhouettes the interior box columns outside the concrete.  Floor beams connect them.  Elevator guide rail support steel adjacent sandwiches the wall again.





The spire is outside the core area.





After the spire of structural steel and the concrete wall detonates under it (horizontal rebar), inside of it, the vertical rebar is seen.


----------



## DiveCon

agents always call STEEL CORE COLUMNS elevator support steel with no proof to back it up


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*I foolishly referred to Goof-0 as "human" once. 

I guess I'm guilty of Misprision of Species. I'll just sit here and wait for the cops to show up on that one, too.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*Rest in Peace Leslie Neilsen*​[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm_t3g4RhpY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

So why didn't the agents post an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?






Why?

WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

first, there are NO AGENTS HERE

second, YOU have posted images that show it


----------



## Ozmar

Evidence and reason rule? Ironic.


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> So why didn't the agents post an image of the supposed steel core columns on 9-11?
> 
> Why?
> 
> WHY?



all your crap has already been debunked a million times. the only one that believes your stupid bullshit is you.

everybody is just here fucking with you for being a complete fucking idiot and posting the same already debunked crap over and over again.

and you are too fucking stupid to realize it!!


----------



## slackjawed

DiveCon said:


> first, there are NO AGENTS HERE
> 
> second, YOU have posted images that show it



chri$$y is probably the most infamous disinformation agent around these days.....


----------



## Christophera

Please lie again.  Tell us that an image of this core on 9-11 has been posted.






Then to prove you are lying fail to link to the image.  Such cooperative traitors.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Please lie again.  Tell us that an image of this core on 9-11 has been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then to prove you are lying fail to link to the image.  Such cooperative traitors.


its been posted too fucking many times as it is
if you weren't such a delusional retard you would have admitted it by now
doing it once again would be a wasted effort


----------



## slackjawed

The "truth" movement is made up of two kinds of people, the mentally ill and those that manipulate them, neither of which is really interested in "truth". agent chri$$y is trying to be both


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> agents always, and misleaders always, refer to the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".  However, the total lack of diagonal bracing and the precense of "butt plates" joining vertical sections of steel together show the FEMA deception.
> 
> Locating the spire eliminates misrepresentation of steel outside the as being "core columns".
> 
> The spire.  The first row of elevator guide rail support is adjacent and inside the concrete wall, sandwiching it.
> 
> The empty core, left of the core wall is easily seen.
> 
> The concrete wall lightly silhouettes the interior box columns outside the concrete.  Floor beams connect them.  Elevator guide rail support steel adjacent sandwiches the wall again.
> 
> The spire is outside the core area.
> 
> After the spire of structural steel and the concrete wall detonates under it (horizontal rebar), inside of it, the vertical rebar is seen.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEhDZN0RFjw&feature=rec-exp_fresh+div-1f-46-HM[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

The behavior of agents here is an admittance of the act of concelaing treason.  Which is why your confession is off topic.

Posting here will best show the consistency with what I explain about the psysops and false social group you are a part of.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-288.html


----------



## DiveCon

you are batshit insane


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The behavior of agents here is an admittance of the act of concelaing treason.  Which is why your confession is off topic.
> 
> Posting here will best show the consistency with what I explain about the psysops and false social group you are a part of.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-288.html



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjwaqZfjIY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV5i2CZnIDs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

Twin Tower Deception and Demolition I

Twin Tower Deception and Demolition II


----------



## DiveCon

pathetic bullshit


----------



## Christophera

You didn't explain anything agent, you just applied some labels .  .  . attempting to conceal treason.  

Your concealment of treason is tantamount to a confession in which case you really should post here next time.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-288.html


----------



## DiveCon

fuck off moron


----------



## Christophera

I prove FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST, your words only cement your treason.

Butt plates and the abcense of diagonal braces prove that construction photos are misrepresented as showing "core columns" when they really show "elevator guide rail suppport steel."


----------



## DiveCon

no, you actually prove they didnt
what you call butt plates, are side lugs and you show steel core columns
you NEVER show ANY concrete at any time
you are a delusional fucktard
seek out professional help


----------



## Fizz

Christophera said:


> I prove FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST, your words only cement your treason.



the only thing you have proven is that you are a delusional moron. it was a steel core. its been proven to you over and over. you've been shown hundreds, if not thousands, of pictures of the actual steel core during construction, after construction and on 9/11. it is exactly as FEMA represents.

calling me guilty of treason and an agent only further proves how fucking insane you and your delusions are to the rest of the world.

... by the way, i am still waiting for you to file a lawsuit against me.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> no, you actually prove they didnt
> what you call butt plates, are side lugs and you show steel core columns
> you NEVER show ANY concrete at any time
> you are a delusional fucktard
> seek out professional help



What you try to misrepresent as "side lugs" cover the entire top of the vertical steel.  AND, there are no diagonal braces in the core.  If there were, the strength to exist and be visible on 9-11 would make images of the supposed steel core columns available from 9-11.






This is concrete.  No steel columns protrude from the top where they would IF they existed.  They did not.


----------



## DiveCon

they do NOT "cover the entire top"
you lie again
you have been shown photos that prove that
yet you continue to use your fuzzy photos to back your claim


----------



## Ozmar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvdZ0gyRQ2c[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> they do NOT "cover the entire top"
> you lie again
> you have been shown photos that prove that
> yet you continue to use your fuzzy photos to back your claim



Your brain doesn't cover your entire post.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> they do NOT "cover the entire top"
> you lie again
> you have been shown photos that prove that
> yet you continue to use your fuzzy photos to back your claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brain doesn't cover your entire post.
Click to expand...

oooh, nice retort
LOL
you are pathetic
stop wasting your money on this bullshit and pay your child support


----------



## Christophera

If agents refuse to recognize violations of law depriving 3,000 murder victims of due process and the nation of equal protection of law, it is certain they do not care about a solitary Americans right to subpoena evidnece and witness.


----------



## DiveCon

if you paid your child support the only violations of law wouldn't have occurred


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


>



*Ms. Thompson should have sent the $15 to Chi$$y's ex so she could have used it for the kids.*


----------



## Christophera

The ex was living at a small estate with her parents who enable her addictions, the kid was fine.  They suffer now from a lack of justice then.  All children suffer now because their economy has no work for them and they are totally dependent.

But is you do not care about violations of law that enable treason, why would you care about children?

Logically you would not.  Accordingly you are guilty of attempting to use "emotional reasoning" to conceal treason.  Meaning you are posting in the wrong thread again idiot.  POST HERE WITH MISPRISION ACTIONS.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-289.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> The ex was living at a small estate with her parents who enable her addictions, the kid was fine.  They suffer now from a lack of justice then.  All children suffer now because their economy has no work for them and they are totally dependent.
> 
> But is you do not care about violations of law that enable treason, why would you care about children?
> 
> Logically you would not.  Accordingly you are guilty of attempting to use "emotional reasoning" to conceal treason.  Meaning you are posting in the wrong thread again idiot.  POST HERE WITH MISPRISION ACTIONS.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-289.html


----------



## Christophera

On 9-11 we see a concrete core,






the buildings engineer, Robertson, identifies a concrete core.

Accordingly, FEMA lied.  There were no steel core columns in the core area an no agent has posted any evidence from 9-11 showing them.


----------



## slackjawed

Christophera said:


> On 9-11 we see a concrete core,



You got a frog in your pocket, or are you using the 'editorial' "we"?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 we see a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a frog in your pocket, or are you using the 'editorial' "we"?
Click to expand...


I think he's referring to the voices in his head.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> On 9-11 we see a concrete core,


only if your fucking delusional


> the buildings engineer, Robertson, identifies a concrete core.


LIAR, he said no such thing


> Accordingly, FEMA lied.  There were no steel core columns in the core area an no agent has posted any evidence from 9-11 showing them.



you have even posted photos that prove there were steel core columns in the core
you just make a delusional claim they are something else


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 9-11 we see a concrete core,
> 
> 
> 
> only if your fucking delusional
> 
> 
> 
> the buildings engineer, Robertson, identifies a concrete core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR, he said no such thing
> 
> 
> 
> Accordingly, FEMA lied.  There were no steel core columns in the core area an no agent has posted any evidence from 9-11 showing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have even posted photos that prove there were steel core columns in the core
> you just make a delusional claim they are something else
Click to expand...


Chri$$y would refuse to see steel even if someone was beating him to death with it.

I can hear it now, "Stop hitting me with that concrete bar".


----------



## Christophera

Errors and spam by agents attempting to conceal treason.

Does this,






look like what was seen on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2?






No.  The image from 9-11 looks like a concrete core just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes.  Just like the engineer of record describes.  Just like deAugust Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. the structural engineer certified in 12 states describes.

Again, if it is concealment of treason you are going to conduct, YOU ARE POSTING IN THE WRONG THREAD.  Post here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-290.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

*I'll post anywhere I want to, Goof-0!*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Errors and spam by agents attempting to conceal treason.
> 
> Does this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look like what was seen on 9-11 for the core of WTC 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The image from 9-11 looks like a concrete core just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 describes.  Just like the engineer of record describes.  Just like deAugust Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. the structural engineer certified in 12 states describes.
> 
> Again, if it is concealment of treason you are going to conduct, YOU ARE POSTING IN THE WRONG THREAD.  Post here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-290.html


----------



## Christophera

Crude and obscene spam from an agent of treason attempting to conceal treason belongs in the thread where agents confront the law that they will be punished under for concealing treason.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-290.html

Stop pretending to be an idiot, post appropriately on topic agent.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Crude and obscene spam from an agent of treason attempting to conceal treason belongs in the thread where agents confront the law that they will be punished under for concealing treason.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-290.html
> 
> Stop pretending to be an idiot, post appropriately on topic agent.








*From now on, this thread will have no topic. You're full of shit, and your threads will be too.

Get used to it.

All your base are belong to us.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Crude and obscene spam from an agent of treason attempting to conceal treason belongs in the thread where agents confront the law that they will be punished under for concealing treason.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-290.html
> 
> Stop pretending to be an idiot, post appropriately on topic agent.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

*I found a date for Chri$$y.

Perhaps this is the next Mrs. Brown!!!*​[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx9jV8Lb_is&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twin towers to NIST so accordingly the cause of death cannot be accurate.
The steel in the core area seen in construction is misrepresented as "core columns" when it is actually elevator guide rail support steel as can be ascertained by the butt plates on the tops of some of them.  Also no diagonal braces are seen.  That weak vertical steel cannot be found in the core on 9-11.






The core was a concrete tube.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twin towers to NIST so accordingly the cause of death cannot be accurate.
> The steel in the core area seen in construction is misrepresented as "core columns" when it is actually elevator guide rail support steel as can be ascertained by the butt plates on the tops of some of them.  Also no diagonal braces are seen.  That weak vertical steel cannot be found in the core on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core was a concrete tube.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresented the core structure.  This remnant of the WTC 1 concrete is proof that the core was concrete and that the plans used by the truth movement are grossly inaccurate.

Notice the 3x7 hallway running the length of the north WTC 1 concrete core basewall with daylight shining through.






Here is a zoom of the bogus plans.  Where we see concrete above, the plans show there should be elevators and a steam shaft.






Here is the original of the  3rd floor core plan on the wtc7.net server to check it.

The plans the truth movement are using have been digitally faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision tables.  Someone blundered and made things NOT CHARACTERS OF THE ALPHABET and sized them, then positioned them in the cells of the revision table.  About 20% of the 200 + sheets have something like this.






Can anyone imagine final drawings of the tallest buildings in the world having a free handed title block?


----------



## Liability

The al qaeda blow-job providing disinformation bot known as CriscoFEARa is now on recycle mode.

The same utterly unpersuasive bullshit it has posted innumerable times, it is busy recycling again, now.

But it's that fucking CriscoFEARa bot that really needs to be recycled.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the core structure.  This remnant of the WTC 1 concrete is proof that the core was concrete and that the plans used by the truth movement are grossly inaccurate.
> 
> Notice the 3x7 hallway running the length of the north WTC 1 concrete core basewall with daylight shining through.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a zoom of the bogus plans.  Where we see concrete above, the plans show there should be elevators and a steam shaft.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original of the  3rd floor core plan on the wtc7.net server to check it.
> 
> The plans the truth movement are using have been digitally faked to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision tables.  Someone blundered and made things NOT CHARACTERS OF THE ALPHABET and sized them, then positioned them in the cells of the revision table.  About 20% of the 200 + sheets have something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone imagine final drawings of the tallest buildings in the world having a free handed title block?


no FEMA deception, no concrete in the core, nothing in that image shows any concrete
your analysis of all things is flawed


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> * * * *
> 
> Can anyone imagine final drawings of the tallest buildings in the world having a free handed title block?
> * * * *



The al qaeda blow-job providing bot known as CriscoFEARa has asked another stupid "question."

Every one of us can "imagine" what DID happen.

Considering when the plans were rendered, it's not at all surprising.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Can anyone imagine final drawings of the tallest buildings in the world having a free handed title block?
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The al qaeda blow-job providing bot known as CriscoFEARa has asked another stupid "question."
> 
> Every one of us can "imagine" what DID happen.
> 
> Considering when the plans were rendered, it's not at all surprising.
Click to expand...

considering CAD didnt come into wide spread use till the 1980's, i'm pretty sure that most plans were free-hand up till then


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Can anyone imagine final drawings of the tallest buildings in the world having a free handed title block?
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The al qaeda blow-job providing bot known as CriscoFEARa has asked another stupid "question."
> 
> Every one of us can "imagine" what DID happen.
> 
> Considering when the plans were rendered, it's not at all surprising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering CAD didnt come into wide spread use till the 1980's, i'm pretty sure that most plans were free-hand up till then
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure your acting skills are dismal.   You are a moron.  

*You imply that using a lettering guide, straight edge or square and drafting arm are "free hand".*

Lettering guides were used on ALL final drawings title blocks professionally made up until CAD became common, somewhat later than 1980.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The al qaeda blow-job providing bot known as CriscoFEARa has asked another stupid "question."
> 
> Every one of us can "imagine" what DID happen.
> 
> Considering when the plans were rendered, it's not at all surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> considering CAD didnt come into wide spread use till the 1980's, i'm pretty sure that most plans were free-hand up till then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You imply that using a lettering guide, straight edge or square and drafting arm are "free hand".*
Click to expand...

yes, because they ARE
dipshit


----------



## Christophera

No, they are "manual drafting".  "Manual drafting" in cludes drafting tools to make more uniform drawings.  Thinking you can recover by lying shows what a poor actor you are and how stupid you are.

On this page is an example of "free hand" where diagonal braces are conceptually drawn in.

http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/tvmast/CD_ARCH/A-A-177_0.png


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> No, they are "manual drafting".  "Manual drafting" in cludes drafting tools to make more uniform drawings.  Thinking you can recover by lying shows what a poor actor you are and how stupid you are.
> 
> On this page is an example of "free hand" where diagonal braces are conceptually drawn in.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/tvmast/CD_ARCH/A-A-177_0.png


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, they are "manual drafting".  "Manual drafting" in cludes drafting tools to make more uniform drawings.  Thinking you can recover by lying shows what a poor actor you are and how stupid you are.
> 
> On this page is an example of "free hand" where diagonal braces are conceptually drawn in.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/tvmast/CD_ARCH/A-A-177_0.png


dipshit, did you miss that every bit of lettering on that page is FREEHAND


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are "manual drafting".  "Manual drafting" in cludes drafting tools to make more uniform drawings.  Thinking you can recover by lying shows what a poor actor you are and how stupid you are.
> 
> On this page is an example of "free hand" where diagonal braces are conceptually drawn in.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/tvmast/CD_ARCH/A-A-177_0.png
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, did you miss that every bit of lettering on that page is FREEHAND
Click to expand...


That's why I'm laughing at him. He p'wned himself AGAIN!


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are "manual drafting".  "Manual drafting" in cludes drafting tools to make more uniform drawings.  Thinking you can recover by lying shows what a poor actor you are and how stupid you are.
> 
> On this page is an example of "free hand" where diagonal braces are conceptually drawn in.
> 
> http://911research.wtc7.net/wtc/evidence/plans/doc/tvmast/CD_ARCH/A-A-177_0.png
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, did you miss that every bit of lettering on that page is FREEHAND
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm laughing at him. He p'wned himself AGAIN!
Click to expand...

i guess he got confused by the freehand vs computer generated comparison


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, did you miss that every bit of lettering on that page is FREEHAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm laughing at him. He p'wned himself AGAIN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess he got confused by the freehand vs computer generated comparison
Click to expand...


There's a lot that confuses him. Facts and reality are two good examples.


----------



## Christophera

The agent is such a buffoon it must post spam to push its idiotic, erroneous treason off the last page with spam.

agent makes stupid error.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3050823-post8651.html

I answer and correct the agent.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3051234-post8652.html

I further correct lying, erroneous agent with the rest of the thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-577.html


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, YOU are the spammer here


----------



## Christophera

Wrong, you are a person conducting concealment of treason so refuse to recognize facts that prove treason.

This is a concrete tubular core.







Instead of recognizing facts, you and fellow agents post spam to obscure and push relative facts to treason off the last page.

If this was NOT true, you could post an image of this core on 9-11, you cannot and have not.  No one has ever.






That I must repeatedly post facts because you work to expose them only shows your efforts to conceal treason.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in that photo, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Apparently there was some blocking of my post.  On edit the url for the concrete core image was there, but no browser displayed it.  Upon editing and saving, and doing nothing to the message, it now displays.  This has happened before.

The truth is that there is concrete and you, nor has anyone, posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Wrong, you are a person conducting concealment of treason so refuse to recognize facts that prove treason.
> 
> This is a concrete tubular core.
> 
> Instead of recognizing facts, you and fellow agents post spam to obscure and push relative facts to treason off the last page.
> 
> If this was NOT true, you could post an image of this core on 9-11, you cannot and have not.  No one has ever.
> 
> That I must repeatedly post facts because you work to expose them only shows your efforts to conceal treason.







Tell me something, Chris. Why is it that out of over a quarter of a million documents, Wikilinks hasn't posted one single word about your concrete core theory?

Are Jullian Assange and Private Manning part of your conspiracy too?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Apparently there was some blocking of my post.  On edit the url for the concrete core image was there, but no browser displayed it.  Upon editing and saving, and doing nothing to the message, it now displays.  This has happened before.
> 
> The truth is that there is concrete and you, nor has anyone, posted an image of the supposed steel core columns in the core area.







Now you'll probably claim that USMB is a traitor too.


----------



## Christophera

You would propose wiki anything has any veracity.  They have all the shortcoming of the truthmovement, or worse, when it comes to the structure of the Twins and more.

FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins.  The cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is invalid and due process is denied.

What is presented as "steel core columns" is elevator guide rail support steel as is proven by the presence of butt plates joining steel AND the total abscense of any diagonal bracing in the core area.

The FEMA is a complete deception and totally in adequate in any structural sense by common knowledge.






The FEMA core is a complete fiction and common knowledge of architecture demands there be diagonal braces.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> You would propose wiki anything has any veracity.  They have all the shortcoming of the truthmovement, or worse, when it comes to the structure of the Twins and more.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins.  The cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is invalid and due process is denied.
> 
> What is presented as "steel core columns" is elevator guide rail support steel as is proven by the presence of butt plates joining steel AND the total abscense of any diagonal bracing in the core area.
> 
> The FEMA is a complete deception and totally in adequate in any structural sense by common knowledge.



Jullian Assange and Private Manning are willing to risk their lives and freedom to take on the governments of the world, but they're afraid to face a deadbeat dad and his goofball theory?

I'm afraid you overestimate your importance.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> You would propose wiki anything has any veracity.  They have all the shortcoming of the truthmovement, or worse, when it comes to the structure of the Twins and more.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins.  The cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is invalid and due process is denied.
> 
> What is presented as "steel core columns" is elevator guide rail support steel as is proven by the presence of butt plates joining steel AND the total abscense of any diagonal bracing in the core area.
> 
> The FEMA is a complete deception and totally in adequate in any structural sense by common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FEMA core is a complete fiction and common knowledge of architecture demands there be diagonal braces.


And you post the SAME pics again???


----------



## DiveCon

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would propose wiki anything has any veracity.  They have all the shortcoming of the truthmovement, or worse, when it comes to the structure of the Twins and more.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins.  The cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is invalid and due process is denied.
> 
> What is presented as "steel core columns" is elevator guide rail support steel as is proven by the presence of butt plates joining steel AND the total abscense of any diagonal bracing in the core area.
> 
> The ]FEMA[/URL] is a complete deception and totally in adequate in any structural sense by common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> The FEMA[/URL] core is a complete fiction and common knowledge of architecture demands there be diagonal braces.
> 
> 
> 
> And you post the SAME pics again???
Click to expand...

and the exact same pics that show STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would propose wiki anything has any veracity.  They have all the shortcoming of the truthmovement, or worse, when it comes to the structure of the Twins and more.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented the core structure of the Twins.  The cause of death on 3,000 death certificates is invalid and due process is denied.
> 
> What is presented as "steel core columns" is elevator guide rail support steel as is proven by the presence of butt plates joining steel AND the total abscense of any diagonal bracing in the core area.
> 
> The FEMA is a complete deception and totally in adequate in any structural sense by common knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jullian Assange and Private Manning are willing to risk their lives and freedom to take on the governments of the world, but they're afraid to face a deadbeat dad and his goofball theory?
> 
> I'm afraid you overestimate your importance.
Click to expand...


Why did you go offline, Chris?

Don't you have an answer to this?

Or are you a simple coward?


----------



## Christophera

Don't you have an image of this core on 9-11?






Maybe all of your posting is manipulative subterfuge if you cannot show that core on 9-11.  maybe I shouldn't entertain your subterfuge because .  .  . you are working to conceal the methods of mass murder.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Don't you have an image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe all of your posting is manipulative subterfuge if you cannot show that core on 9-11.  maybe I shouldn't entertain your subterfuge because .  .  . you are working to conceal the methods of mass murder.



Yes, I have an image for you, Piss Bucket...

And here is is.....






Now, why don't you find a way to catch up on your support payments.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And since you're such a loser, Piss Bucket, here's something else to wrap your tiny little liberal, brain damaged, Nancy Pelosi ass-kissing brain around....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey, Piss Bucket, why don't you contact the families of these people, and tell them their loved ones died because the towers had concrete cores???

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVXa9-VG7r0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Piss Bucket, why are there no cables in the Wikileaks file uncovering your concrete core and the resulting government cover-up????


----------



## Christophera

Wiki doesn't do truth, it does distraction agent.

People need truth, and justice not your concealment of treason.  Families need equal protection of law.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wiki doesn't do truth, it does distraction agent.
> 
> People need truth, and justice not your concealment of treason.  Families need equal protection of law.


dipshit, do you even know the wiki he is talking about?
or at you that far out of touch with reality?


----------



## Christophera

As far as I can tell, wiki of any kind is not to be trusted.  Extension of the dumbing down.

The concrete base wall of the concrete core of WTC 1 north core wall remnant.  Observe the hallway with the light shining down it running the length of the wall.


----------



## DiveCon

except there is ZERO concrete shown in that photo
what you DO see is steel core columns and gypsum wall planks


----------



## Christophera

No, that is what the perpetrators of mass murder want people to see, so that is what you suggest because you serve their evasion of law.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> No, that is what the perpetrators of mass murder want people to see, so that is what you suggest because you serve their evasion of law.


no, that is what REALITY says
if your were not totally delusional, you would see it too


----------



## Liability

The MAGIC bullet that killed President Kennedy also killed John Lennon and this came AFTER it went into orbit!  IT did not burn up on re-entry because it was made of CONCRETE!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3063962-post12.html

"_Invisicrete_!  Clearly superior!"


----------



## Christophera

Slacker, I've decided not to waste any postage or any possible Constitutional rights I might have left on trying to sue you for misprision, although logically I could do so successfully.

Meanwhile, the evidence you think you might use to defend yourself is shown to be a misrepresentation of elevator guide rail support steel.  Butt plates are too weak to join sections of core columns.  Also, there are no diagonal shown.







This is the concrete core of WTC 2.


----------



## DiveCon

tell me, moron, would you call for a jury or let a judge decide the case?
either way you would LOSE


----------



## Patriot911

So wait.... let me get this straight..... the conspiracy of 9/11 must have gone back to the very design of the twin towers?  From the start the core was said to be concrete free.  The only concrete used was the floor slabs.  But now we have truthtards pretending that the core really WAS concrete?  Wow.  

So how do you explain the fact there is tons of documentation about the core prior to 9/11 that says the core was made up of the elevator shafts, the support columns, the bathrooms, the stairwells, ventilation and storage and covered in sheetrock to save weight?  Was this all propaganda dreamed up by the conspirators decades before 9/11?  

Or are you just being retarded and pretending pictures you have to pretend show what you want trump the documented design of the building.  Wait.  That is a rhetorical question.  No need to answer it.  We know you are being retarded.  ;-)


----------



## DiveCon

Patriot911 said:


> So wait.... let me get this straight..... the conspiracy of 9/11 must have gone back to the very design of the twin towers?  From the start the core was said to be concrete free.  The only concrete used was the floor slabs.  But now we have truthtards pretending that the core really WAS concrete?  Wow.
> 
> So how do you explain the fact there is tons of documentation about the core prior to 9/11 that says the core was made up of the elevator shafts, the support columns, the bathrooms, the stairwells, ventilation and storage and covered in sheetrock to save weight?  Was this all propaganda dreamed up by the conspirators decades before 9/11?
> 
> Or are you just being retarded and pretending pictures you have to pretend show what you want trump the documented design of the building.  Wait.  That is a rhetorical question.  No need to answer it.  We know you are being retarded.  ;-)


and somehow one of the most photographed and documented construction projects of its time has ZERO photos of this concrete core
not even in the books published in the 1970's


----------



## Liability

Christophera said:


> Slacker, I've decided not to waste any postage or any possible Constitutional rights I might have left on trying to sue you for misprision, although logically I could do so successfully.



You can sue someone for a tort.  You can't sue someone for an alleged criminal act.  So, no, jack-off.  Not "logically" and not in any other way could you successfully "sue" anybody for the idiocy you mislabel as 'misprision of treason."  In fact, jack-off, in order to sue anybody for a tort, you'd have to state the tort and the damages which you, personally, were caused to suffer.  You can do neither.  There is no civil tort of misprision of treason.  Even if there were such a thing, you cannot even allege how you might have been injured by it.  Hell, you don't even believe the official story, which is what you contend is the misprision of treason.  How could you be personally damaged by a "story" which you don't rely upon?

You are a liar and a scumbag delusional lowlife bastard trying to profit off of the attacks of 9/11/2001 (which is even more revolting considering how you don't even provide financial support for your own flesh and blood, you pussy)


----------



## Christophera

Clearly you do not know the meaning of the actions of the US District court.

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Clearly you do not know the meaning of the actions of the US District court.



Clearly you do not know reality, truth, or the responsibility of caring for your children.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Clearly you do not know the meaning of the actions of the US District court.




and where did you get your Law degree from?
he has one, do you?


----------



## Christophera

The infiltrators of the US gov would like people to think that lawyers are the only people that understand law.


FEMA lied about the structural core of the Twins.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The infiltrators of the US gov would like people to think that lawyers are the only people that understand law.
> 
> 
> FEMA lied about the structural core of the Twins.


ah, of course
in your reverse reality world up is down, left is right

FEMA lied about nothing dipshit
you are the proven liar


----------



## Christophera

Why then can you not post an image of this core on 9-11?






WHY?


----------



## DiveCon

it has already been done, numerous times, why is it you are too fucking delusional to see it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> Why then can you not post an image of this core on 9-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sKs6nfkcvE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej4SkdlyXHo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej4SkdlyXHo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

it wont matter how many MORE times he's shown, he will still act like he has never been shown


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> it wont matter how many MORE times he's shown, he will still act like he has never been shown



You're absolutely right. He has not and will never accept the fact that the twins had steel core columns.

But at least I have the knowledge that I tried to show him the error he is making, and that I tried to help him on the road to discovering the truth of the construction methods of the WTC.

When the end of my time on this rock comes, I'll leave knowing that at least once, I did my best to help someone free himself of one of his personal demons. Even if it didn't work, I tried.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wont matter how many MORE times he's shown, he will still act like he has never been shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right. He has not and will never accept the fact that the twins had steel core columns.
> 
> But at least I have the knowledge that I tried to show him the error he is making, and that I tried to help him on the road to discovering the truth of the construction methods of the WTC.
> 
> When the end of my time on this rock comes, I'll leave knowing that at least once, I did my best to help someone free himself of one of his personal demons. Even if it didn't work, I tried.
Click to expand...

well, he has been shown these things several times before, and everyone can see it in the many threads he has here
LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat

That may be true, but I am trying to do my best to help him through his mental issues.

I want to help at least one person before I leave this world, and he is one of those on my list.


----------



## Christophera

No steel inside the core there.  It all surrounds the core.







The spire is outside the core and it can be used to show your video DOES not show steel inside the core.






The spire is outside the core.






This superimposition shows the spire is OUTSIDE the core area.





We do see rebar from the core wall.


----------



## DiveCon

its not "outside the core" dipshit, it IS the core

and that last one is NOT rebar, dipshit


----------



## Christophera

The images prove you wrong agent.  Typically, agents refuse to use evidence.

Americans suffer.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The images prove you wrong agent.  Typically, agents refuse to use evidence.


wrong, the images prove YOU wrong, and totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Reasonably you need to post an image and describe specifically what is wrong with the assertions.

Since I can post an image of the concrete core, your words are exposed as subterfuge.






I do this while providing independent verifications like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 and August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. the structural engineer certified in 12 states that identifies a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon

its fairly simple, dipshit
you post photos showing steel core columns but you label them something else
you are totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera

Lying is easy for agents.  You post nothing and misrepresent everything posted.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Lying is easy for agents.  You post nothing and misrepresent everything posted.


except you are the proven liar


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Lying is easy for agents.  You post nothing and misrepresent everything posted.


It's amazing how many of you idiots have links or tag lines to links that have HTML that looks like it was worked by a 15 year old. Fucking moron.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying is easy for agents.  You post nothing and misrepresent everything posted.
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many of you idiots have links or tag lines to links that have HTML that looks like it was worked by a 15 year old. Fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Please don't click on that link. It goes to his pay-per-hit website, where he collects money based on the pain, sorrow and heartbreak of the 9/11 families. Anything he links that goes to an algoxy page means he is profiting from their loss.


----------



## Christophera

Gee, lying about the web site that costs about $400 per year to maintain.  If you are not lying you will substantiate your assertion.

Oh, that's evidence and agents don't use evidence.  There is good evidence you are an agent conducting a cognitive infiltration.

Arthur Goldwag: Cass Sunstein's Thought Police

_Sunstein's proposal was not issued under the auspices of the government, but in an academic paper. Co-authored with Harvard Law School Professor Adrian Vermeule and published in The Journal of Political Philosophy in 2008 (it can be downloaded as a PDF file here), "Conspiracy Theory" surveys the existing scholarship on the origins and characteristics of conspiracy theories and contemplates whether or not governments should try to neutralize them. In general, it takes a social sciences approach, arguing that conspiracy theories are neither legitimate political ideas nor symptoms of a psychological disorder, but are rather the inevitable distortions of closed-off, self-reinforcing belief systems. Using government agents to inject "cognitive diversity" into those communities, it suggests, just might provide the body politic with an antidote to the thought contagions they inspire._


----------



## DiveCon

the FACT that you do attempt to gain money from the site is proven, that fact you dont get enough to cover your costs only shows how fucking moronic you are


----------



## Christophera

How do I attempt?


----------



## DiveCon

you admitted you got a small sum of money
that means you have a money generator on it
dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Just because you pay more than you take in does not mean you are not getting income for your unproven theory.

It just means;
A) No one believes your theory after clicking on your site the first time.
B) They never visit again because there's no promise of anything new.
C) You're a lousy business man. A smart person, realizing they are taking in less than they are paying, would find a cheaper host and freshen up his presentation with new material.


----------



## Christophera

No income whatsoever from that site, none of my sites.  All expense.  Google adsense showed a few buck income for a year of display of their ads, but never sent any $.

agents are liars supporting the secret methods of mass murder.  Done deal.

The FEMA deception misrepresents the elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.  Butt plates prove it.  They are too weak to join sections of core columns.






The core was a concrete tube filled with elevators and stairs.


----------



## DiveCon

what a pathetic moron
you show photos of steel core columns but falsely claim they are not
LOL


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> No income whatsoever from that site, none of my sites.  All expense.  Google adsense showed a few buck income for a year of display of their ads, but never sent any $.
> 
> agents are liars supporting the secret methods of mass murder.  Done deal.
> 
> The FEMA deception misrepresents the elevator guide rail support steel as core columns.  Butt plates prove it.  They are too weak to join sections of core columns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core was a concrete tube filled with elevators and stairs.





DiveCon said:


> what a pathetic moron
> you show photos of steel core columns but falsely claim they are not
> LOL



In order to be qualified as rational and sincere you need to indicate by some description where the supposed steel core columns are.

If you expect people to accept you empty statement counter to evidence and claim things exist in photos that do not, you must point them out.  

Your expecting people accept that on your text assertion has far less weight than my stating in text that *you are acting to support secret methods of mass murder used to conduct treason* because your behavior evidences the accusation.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, its already been done for you
several people have done so
you choose to remain in your delusional state and deny it


----------



## stannrodd

CrunchySphincter said:
			
		

> In order to be qualified as rational and sincere you need to indicate by some description where the supposed steel core columns are.
> 
> If you expect people to accept you empty statement counter to evidence and claim things exist in photos that do not, you must point them out.
> 
> Your expecting people accept that on your text assertion has far less weight than my stating in text that you are acting to support secret methods of mass murder used to conduct treason because your behavior evidences the accusation.








Your Core .. Deal with it. 

Jump ship ChriSSy






A life on the ocean waves... sing a long every one  .. la la la la !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcw-h2KGqIg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcw-h2KGqIg[/ame]

Sleep tight Chri$$y


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Christophera said:


> In order to be qualified as rational and sincere you need to indicate by some description where the supposed steel core columns are.









OK Chris, here's my description.

The steel core columns are to the left of center in this photo, roughly halfway between the top and bottom margins of the picture. The left most steel core column is lined up with the lift arm on the red bucket loader, and the right most steel core column is just to the left of the man wearing the white shirt near the remaining core structure. There are also free standing steel core columns approximately 12 feet to the left of the bucket loader, and 10 feet to the right of the man in the white shirt near the core structure. Additionally, there are 3 fallen steel core columns approximately 60 to 100 feet to the right of the man in the white shirt near the core structure.

For clarification, my description of the man in the white shirt near the core structure pertains to the figure in the left, lower center of the photograph, not the gentleman in the foreground wearing the yellow hardhat. 

Additionally, there are 2 steel core columns above and to the right of the blue sawhorse in the mid-range foreground, and 1 steel core column just to the left of the same blue sawhorse.

And now it is your turn, Mr. Christopher A. Brown of Santa Barbara, California. Using this same photograph, please provide your description of where the concrete core structure is.


----------



## Christophera

Rat in the Hat said:


> And now it is your turn, Mr. Christopher A. Brown of Santa Barbara, California. Using this same photograph, please provide your description of where the concrete core structure is.



What you call a "core column" in front of a "bucketloader" shows your level of knowledge on the topic.

The machine is called an excavator and the steel structure behind it is called an "interior box column" and is immediately outside the concrete core wall to the right of it.  You have not located those structural elements within the building footprint.  You have not even said which tower that is. 

Any steel leaning, is not a core column, it is elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it is your turn, Mr. Christopher A. Brown of Santa Barbara, California. Using this same photograph, please provide your description of where the concrete core structure is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call a "core column" in front of a "bucketloader" shows your level of knowledge on the topic.
> 
> The machine is called an excavator and the steel structure behind it is called an "interior box column" and is immediately outside the concrete core wall to the right of it.  You have not located those structural elements within the building footprint.  You have not even said which tower that is.
> 
> Any steel leaning, is not a core column, it is elevator guide rail support steel.
Click to expand...

there is no concrete wall in that photo


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ok, I'll admit I don't know the proper name for that machine, and made an error. I've never driven one, so I didn't know what it was called. I should have just said "the red machine".

How can you say there is a concrete core to the right of that beam when you can see straight through the core to the objects behind it. There are at least 5 areas where you can see the perimeter columns through it.

Finally, are you really trying to make the claim that your "elevator guide rail support steel" jumped out of the core and embedded itself vertically into the ground? Do you realize how that sounds to the everyday man on the street? They're not going to believe it any more than I do.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ok, I'll admit I don't know the proper name for that machine, and made an error. I've never driven one, so I didn't know what it was called. I should have just said "the red machine".
> 
> How can you say there is a concrete core to the right of that beam when you can see straight through the core to the objects behind it. There are at least 5 areas where you can see the perimeter columns through it.
> 
> Finally, are you really trying to make the claim that your "elevator guide rail support steel" jumped out of the core and embedded itself vertically into the ground? Do you realize how that sounds to the everyday man on the street? They're not going to believe it any more than I do.


maybe he doesnt understand he can see the full size image if he clicks on the yellow bar at the top


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll admit I don't know the proper name for that machine, and made an error. I've never driven one, so I didn't know what it was called. I should have just said "the red machine".
> 
> How can you say there is a concrete core to the right of that beam when you can see straight through the core to the objects behind it. There are at least 5 areas where you can see the perimeter columns through it.
> 
> Finally, are you really trying to make the claim that your "elevator guide rail support steel" jumped out of the core and embedded itself vertically into the ground? Do you realize how that sounds to the everyday man on the street? They're not going to believe it any more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he doesnt understand he can see the full size image if he clicks on the yellow bar at the top
Click to expand...


Are you kidding? He doesn't even know that the material made from refined iron ore is called steel. He thinks it's concrete.


----------



## PhysicsExist

How does a building completely collapse from fires that do not melt steel?  And if it weakened the steel instead, how did it weaken the steel on all 100+ floors of each building?  And if the fire did weaken the steel on all the floors, how?  How does a building made of steel collapse completely straight down into its own foot print, where are the Newtonian Physics?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

PhysicsExist said:


> How does a building completely collapse from fires that do not melt steel?  And if it weakened the steel instead, how did it weaken the steel on all 100+ floors of each building?  And if the fire did weaken the steel on all the floors, how?  How does a building made of steel collapse completely straight down into its own foot print, where are the Newtonian Physics?



All very good points, and I have asked the same questions elsewhere. But that is not the issue in this thread.

Mr Brown is claiming that the cores were not steel, but concrete. Not only that, he states as fact that these cores were built with re-bar coated in C-4 during construction, and also that the floor trusses were coated in C-4 before the concrete was poured. Do you believe his theory is correct?


----------



## PhysicsExist

Rat in the Hat said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a building completely collapse from fires that do not melt steel?  And if it weakened the steel instead, how did it weaken the steel on all 100+ floors of each building?  And if the fire did weaken the steel on all the floors, how?  How does a building made of steel collapse completely straight down into its own foot print, where are the Newtonian Physics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All very good points, and I have asked the same questions elsewhere. But that is not the issue in this thread.
> 
> Mr Brown is claiming that the cores were not steel, but concrete. Not only that, he states as fact that these cores were built with re-bar coated in C-4 during construction, and also that the floor trusses were coated in C-4 before the concrete was poured. Do you believe his theory is correct?
Click to expand...


C-4, as in the explosive?  because if someone is saying the rebar made in the WTCs were coated in C-4, we really need to help him. 

I've been wondering how Steel/Concrete support columns in the middle COULD EVEN burn....There is no fuel in the center of the building, its a core filled with elevators.....concrete and steel only, how did the fires engulf the core and melt/weaken it?


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a building completely collapse from fires that do not melt steel?  And if it weakened the steel instead, how did it weaken the steel on all 100+ floors of each building?  And if the fire did weaken the steel on all the floors, how?  How does a building made of steel collapse completely straight down into its own foot print, where are the Newtonian Physics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All very good points, and I have asked the same questions elsewhere. But that is not the issue in this thread.
> 
> Mr Brown is claiming that the cores were not steel, but concrete. Not only that, he states as fact that these cores were built with re-bar coated in C-4 during construction, and also that the floor trusses were coated in C-4 before the concrete was poured. Do you believe his theory is correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C-4, as in the explosive?  because if someone is saying the rebar made in the WTCs were coated in C-4, we really need to help him.
> 
> I've been wondering how Steel/Concrete support columns in the middle COULD EVEN burn....There is no fuel in the center of the building, its a core filled with elevators.....concrete and steel only, how did the fires engulf the core and melt/weaken it?
Click to expand...

there was NO CONCRETE in the cores above grade
none at all
only in the floor slabs


----------



## Rat in the Hat

PhysicsExist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a building completely collapse from fires that do not melt steel?  And if it weakened the steel instead, how did it weaken the steel on all 100+ floors of each building?  And if the fire did weaken the steel on all the floors, how?  How does a building made of steel collapse completely straight down into its own foot print, where are the Newtonian Physics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All very good points, and I have asked the same questions elsewhere. But that is not the issue in this thread.
> 
> Mr Brown is claiming that the cores were not steel, but concrete. Not only that, he states as fact that these cores were built with re-bar coated in C-4 during construction, and also that the floor trusses were coated in C-4 before the concrete was poured. Do you believe his theory is correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C-4, as in the explosive?  because if someone is saying the rebar made in the WTCs were coated in C-4, we really need to help him.
> 
> I've been wondering how Steel/Concrete support columns in the middle COULD EVEN burn....There is no fuel in the center of the building, its a core filled with elevators.....concrete and steel only, how did the fires engulf the core and melt/weaken it?
Click to expand...


Yep, that's it. He also claims the re-bar was either 3 inch or 6 inch thick, and was manufactured and coated by the Dept. of Defense. When pressed on it, he couldn't explain how the C-4 stayed active 30 years later, and why it didn't burn from the jet fuel. I wish there was a better search program on here. I tried to find a post for it to show you. You would get a hoot out of reading his replies.

The fact that the core (and even the building below the impact point) collapsed has always bothered me since day 1. I remember telling the wife that they were going to have a hell of a time fixing the buildings after they put the fires out. Next thing I knew, both of them were gone, and I'm asking her "Where the hell did the lower part of the buildings go?"

I could understand the portions above the blaze falling apart, but the lower portions have always left me confused. But I think this was due to sloppy designs and construction, rather than being an inside job. In my opinion, the open floor plan truss design just didn't give enough support to the vertical structures. 

I have a hard time with the inside job theory for 2 reasons. First, I don't think they could have brought in enough explosives to drop the buildings without somebody noticing. Second, I don't think anyone we had in any government agency would have been smart enough to pull this off while making sure everyone involved kept quiet. Add to that the fact that there are people high enough in the current government that would love to use the evidence of a conspiracy to humiliate Bush & Cheney, yet are not doing it.

But I'll tell you one thing. I will never believe that this was due to C-4 laden concrete cores, and that it was planned back in 70's when the towers were built.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> All very good points, and I have asked the same questions elsewhere. But that is not the issue in this thread.
> 
> Mr Brown is claiming that the cores were not steel, but concrete. Not only that, he states as fact that these cores were built with re-bar coated in C-4 during construction, and also that the floor trusses were coated in C-4 before the concrete was poured. Do you believe his theory is correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-4, as in the explosive?  because if someone is saying the rebar made in the WTCs were coated in C-4, we really need to help him.
> 
> I've been wondering how Steel/Concrete support columns in the middle COULD EVEN burn....There is no fuel in the center of the building, its a core filled with elevators.....concrete and steel only, how did the fires engulf the core and melt/weaken it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE in the cores above grade
> none at all
> only in the floor slabs
Click to expand...


Good evening Dive, how's it going?

Maybe you can help me out here. Could you locate a post of Chri$$y's about the C-4 coated re-bar so PE can see what I'm referring to? I couldn't find any, but you have much better skillz at this than I do.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-4, as in the explosive?  because if someone is saying the rebar made in the WTCs were coated in C-4, we really need to help him.
> 
> I've been wondering how Steel/Concrete support columns in the middle COULD EVEN burn....There is no fuel in the center of the building, its a core filled with elevators.....concrete and steel only, how did the fires engulf the core and melt/weaken it?
> 
> 
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE in the cores above grade
> none at all
> only in the floor slabs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good evening Dive, how's it going?
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here. Could you locate a post of Chri$$y's about the C-4 coated re-bar so PE can see what I'm referring to? I couldn't find any, but you have much better skillz at this than I do.
Click to expand...

all he has to do is read through this whole thread
LOL


----------



## bucs90

Has anyone thought about this?

Lets say the buildings other than #1 and #2 were in fact bombed from below.

Didn't the terrorists put a car bomb in WTC in 1993? Is it crazy to fathom that maybe they also placed bombs in #7, etc, on 9-11, and the gov't doesnt want to admit that their security dept's screwed up so bad that Al Qaida was able to place car bombs as well as fly planes into WTC? 

Remember, these are the same people who run the DMV, the Iraq and Vietnam wars, border control and Social Security. And you think they can pull this off? Apparantly the ONLY thing the government is good at is running global conspiracies against it's own people. The easy stuff they just cant get right.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> there was NO CONCRETE in the cores above grade
> none at all
> only in the floor slabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Dive, how's it going?
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here. Could you locate a post of Chri$$y's about the C-4 coated re-bar so PE can see what I'm referring to? I couldn't find any, but you have much better skillz at this than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all he has to do is read through this whole thread
> LOL
Click to expand...


That's true, but I was trying to save him from having to look at 800 copies of every one of Chri$$y's dusty, fuzzy, blurry pictures of steel.


----------



## PhysicsExist

Rat said:
			
		

> ]I have a hard time with the inside job theory for 2 reasons. First, I don't think they could have brought in enough explosives to drop the buildings without somebody noticing. Second, I don't think anyone we had in any government agency would have been smart enough to pull this off while making sure everyone involved kept quiet. Add to that the fact that there are people high enough in the current government that would love to use the evidence of a conspiracy to humiliate Bush & Cheney, yet are not doing it.



This is where I stop.  This is where you CANNOT lead yourself.  These exact thoughts are the last things you have to bypass in order to see the whole picture.  Yes, I agree, I dont think they could keep it hidden, I dont think it would of been easy in any way to bring all those explosives in there.  BUT we have no evidence to support either side of these thoughts, and theres no need to bring them up.  All we need to look at are the things that we KNOW FOR SURE. 100%. Without a doubt.  And those things are as follows:

WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds.  This is impossible according to Newtonian Physics. (unless explosives or other factors were used, instead "offices fires"-NIST)

No steel highrise building has collapsed in the history of the world.  

There was renovation to the entire elevator shafts of the towers 9 months prior to 9/11.

When the first tower collapses, and the top tilts severely, how does it STOP tipping, and how does it SMASH the other floors if its not above them since its tilting?  Newtonian Physics state that the object goes through the path of least resistance, and if the top is tilting, it could only stop tilting if it fell off the side, or nothing was under it.......causing no resistance. 

Building 7&#8217;s collapse was not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.

There's countless other facts that we know for 100% certainty that I could post, but im assuming you know them considering you are highly suspicious of this event and probably have researched.

All I can say is that thinking about whether or not our government could 'pull it off' or if they were 'smart enough to' or if they could 'keep it a secret' is not a scientific way to debunk evidence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

bucs90 said:


> Has anyone thought about this?
> 
> Lets say the buildings other than #1 and #2 were in fact bombed from below.
> 
> Didn't the terrorists put a car bomb in WTC in 1993? Is it crazy to fathom that maybe they also placed bombs in #7, etc, on 9-11, and the gov't doesnt want to admit that their security dept's screwed up so bad that Al Qaida was able to place car bombs as well as fly planes into WTC?
> 
> Remember, these are the same people who run the DMV, the Iraq and Vietnam wars, border control and Social Security. And you think they can pull this off? Apparantly the ONLY thing the government is good at is running global conspiracies against it's own people. The easy stuff they just cant get right.



That's a very good point about Building 7, and one I really never though of. The only question that comes to mind is why did they wait so long in the day, and after the NYFD pulled out of the building, to detonate the bombs? It would have had a much more powerful effect had they set them off just after the second plane hit. And it would have at least doubled the death count.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> Rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]I have a hard time with the inside job theory for 2 reasons. First, I don't think they could have brought in enough explosives to drop the buildings without somebody noticing. Second, I don't think anyone we had in any government agency would have been smart enough to pull this off while making sure everyone involved kept quiet. Add to that the fact that there are people high enough in the current government that would love to use the evidence of a conspiracy to humiliate Bush & Cheney, yet are not doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I stop.  This is where you CANNOT lead yourself.  These exact thoughts are the last things you have to bypass in order to see the whole picture.  Yes, I agree, I dont think they could keep it hidden, I dont think it would of been easy in any way to bring all those explosives in there.  BUT we have no evidence to support either side of these thoughts, and theres no need to bring them up.  All we need to look at are the things that we KNOW FOR SURE. 100%. Without a doubt.  And those things are as follows:
> 
> WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds.  This is impossible according to Newtonian Physics. (unless explosives or other factors were used, instead "offices fires"-NIST)
> 
> No steel highrise building has collapsed in the history of the world.
> 
> There was renovation to the entire elevator shafts of the towers 9 months prior to 9/11.
> 
> When the first tower collapses, and the top tilts severely, how does it STOP tipping, and how does it SMASH the other floors if its not above them since its tilting?  Newtonian Physics state that the object goes through the path of least resistance, and if the top is tilting, it could only stop tilting if it fell off the side, or nothing was under it.......causing no resistance.
> 
> Building 7&#8217;s collapse was not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> 
> There's countless other facts that we know for 100% certainty that I could post, but im assuming you know them considering you are highly suspicious of this event and probably have researched.
> 
> All I can say is that thinking about whether or not our government could 'pull it off' or if they were 'smart enough to' or if they could 'keep it a secret' is not a scientific way to debunk evidence.
Click to expand...

the "no steel highrise has ever collapsed" is a lie
there have been several


----------



## Rat in the Hat

PhysicsExist said:


> Rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]I have a hard time with the inside job theory for 2 reasons. First, I don't think they could have brought in enough explosives to drop the buildings without somebody noticing. Second, I don't think anyone we had in any government agency would have been smart enough to pull this off while making sure everyone involved kept quiet. Add to that the fact that there are people high enough in the current government that would love to use the evidence of a conspiracy to humiliate Bush & Cheney, yet are not doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I stop.  This is where you CANNOT lead yourself.  These exact thoughts are the last things you have to bypass in order to see the whole picture.  Yes, I agree, I dont think they could keep it hidden, I dont think it would of been easy in any way to bring all those explosives in there.  BUT we have no evidence to support either side of these thoughts, and theres no need to bring them up.  All we need to look at are the things that we KNOW FOR SURE. 100%. Without a doubt.  And those things are as follows:
> 
> WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds.  This is impossible according to Newtonian Physics. (unless explosives or other factors were used, instead "offices fires"-NIST)
> 
> No steel highrise building has collapsed in the history of the world.
> 
> There was renovation to the entire elevator shafts of the towers 9 months prior to 9/11.
> 
> When the first tower collapses, and the top tilts severely, how does it STOP tipping, and how does it SMASH the other floors if its not above them since its tilting?  Newtonian Physics state that the object goes through the path of least resistance, and if the top is tilting, it could only stop tilting if it fell off the side, or nothing was under it.......causing no resistance.
> 
> Building 7s collapse was not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> 
> There's countless other facts that we know for 100% certainty that I could post, but im assuming you know them considering you are highly suspicious of this event and probably have researched.
> 
> All I can say is that thinking about whether or not our government could 'pull it off' or if they were 'smart enough to' or if they could 'keep it a secret' is not a scientific way to debunk evidence.
Click to expand...


The only thing I am currently trying to debunk is Mr. Brown's concrete theory. It is so far from reality that it disgusts me. For him to say that 3,000 of our citizens died because some nebulous agency decided over 40 years ago to load explosives in buildings for the purpose of blowing them up with people inside makes me sick. And the families of the dead don't need to hear that kind of sick theory.

The fall of the top section of the South Tower never made sense to me. When I saw that section rotate off, I expected it to fall to the ground in a single piece. It surprised me when it fell apart, but I think that again it was due to poor construction methods.


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]I have a hard time with the inside job theory for 2 reasons. First, I don't think they could have brought in enough explosives to drop the buildings without somebody noticing. Second, I don't think anyone we had in any government agency would have been smart enough to pull this off while making sure everyone involved kept quiet. Add to that the fact that there are people high enough in the current government that would love to use the evidence of a conspiracy to humiliate Bush & Cheney, yet are not doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I stop.  This is where you CANNOT lead yourself.  These exact thoughts are the last things you have to bypass in order to see the whole picture.  Yes, I agree, I dont think they could keep it hidden, I dont think it would of been easy in any way to bring all those explosives in there.  BUT we have no evidence to support either side of these thoughts, and theres no need to bring them up.  All we need to look at are the things that we KNOW FOR SURE. 100%. Without a doubt.  And those things are as follows:
> 
> WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds.  This is impossible according to Newtonian Physics. (unless explosives or other factors were used, instead "offices fires"-NIST)
> 
> No steel highrise building has collapsed in the history of the world.
> 
> There was renovation to the entire elevator shafts of the towers 9 months prior to 9/11.
> 
> When the first tower collapses, and the top tilts severely, how does it STOP tipping, and how does it SMASH the other floors if its not above them since its tilting?  Newtonian Physics state that the object goes through the path of least resistance, and if the top is tilting, it could only stop tilting if it fell off the side, or nothing was under it.......causing no resistance.
> 
> Building 7&#8217;s collapse was not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> 
> There's countless other facts that we know for 100% certainty that I could post, but im assuming you know them considering you are highly suspicious of this event and probably have researched.
> 
> All I can say is that thinking about whether or not our government could 'pull it off' or if they were 'smart enough to' or if they could 'keep it a secret' is not a scientific way to debunk evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the "no steel highrise has ever collapsed" is a lie
> there have been several
Click to expand...


No it isnt. Show me where a steel highrise has collapsed.

I asked simple questions, or stated verified facts, you don't need to detract from the point by posting false rebuttals that ignore the other points. This tactic is a distraction, you are merely trying to make me prove the point that no steel high rise has collapsed, wasting our time, instead of letting us have a discussion about the facts at hand. Stop please.


----------



## Obamerican

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I stop.  This is where you CANNOT lead yourself.  These exact thoughts are the last things you have to bypass in order to see the whole picture.  Yes, I agree, I dont think they could keep it hidden, I dont think it would of been easy in any way to bring all those explosives in there.  BUT we have no evidence to support either side of these thoughts, and theres no need to bring them up.  All we need to look at are the things that we KNOW FOR SURE. 100%. Without a doubt.  And those things are as follows:
> 
> WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds.  This is impossible according to Newtonian Physics. (unless explosives or other factors were used, instead "offices fires"-NIST)
> 
> No steel highrise building has collapsed in the history of the world.
> 
> There was renovation to the entire elevator shafts of the towers 9 months prior to 9/11.
> 
> When the first tower collapses, and the top tilts severely, how does it STOP tipping, and how does it SMASH the other floors if its not above them since its tilting?  Newtonian Physics state that the object goes through the path of least resistance, and if the top is tilting, it could only stop tilting if it fell off the side, or nothing was under it.......causing no resistance.
> 
> Building 7s collapse was not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> 
> There's countless other facts that we know for 100% certainty that I could post, but im assuming you know them considering you are highly suspicious of this event and probably have researched.
> 
> All I can say is that thinking about whether or not our government could 'pull it off' or if they were 'smart enough to' or if they could 'keep it a secret' is not a scientific way to debunk evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> the "no steel highrise has ever collapsed" is a lie
> there have been several
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isnt. Show me where a steel highrise has collapsed.
> 
> I asked simple questions, or stated verified facts, you don't need to detract from the point by posting false rebuttals that ignore the other points. This tactic is a distraction, you are merely trying to make me prove the point that no steel high rise has collapsed, wasting our time, instead of letting us have a discussion about the facts at hand. Stop please.
Click to expand...

Show me where a steel high rise had the entire face sheared off PLUS had fires burning for over 7 hours. NONE of the collapses on 9/11 has happened before. Name another building built like the WTC 1 and 2.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I stop.  This is where you CANNOT lead yourself.  These exact thoughts are the last things you have to bypass in order to see the whole picture.  Yes, I agree, I dont think they could keep it hidden, I dont think it would of been easy in any way to bring all those explosives in there.  BUT we have no evidence to support either side of these thoughts, and theres no need to bring them up.  All we need to look at are the things that we KNOW FOR SURE. 100%. Without a doubt.  And those things are as follows:
> 
> WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds.  This is impossible according to Newtonian Physics. (unless explosives or other factors were used, instead "offices fires"-NIST)
> 
> No steel highrise building has collapsed in the history of the world.
> 
> There was renovation to the entire elevator shafts of the towers 9 months prior to 9/11.
> 
> When the first tower collapses, and the top tilts severely, how does it STOP tipping, and how does it SMASH the other floors if its not above them since its tilting?  Newtonian Physics state that the object goes through the path of least resistance, and if the top is tilting, it could only stop tilting if it fell off the side, or nothing was under it.......causing no resistance.
> 
> Building 7&#8217;s collapse was not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> 
> There's countless other facts that we know for 100% certainty that I could post, but im assuming you know them considering you are highly suspicious of this event and probably have researched.
> 
> All I can say is that thinking about whether or not our government could 'pull it off' or if they were 'smart enough to' or if they could 'keep it a secret' is not a scientific way to debunk evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> the "no steel highrise has ever collapsed" is a lie
> there have been several
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isnt. Show me where a steel highrise has collapsed.
> 
> I asked simple questions, or stated verified facts, you don't need to detract from the point by posting false rebuttals that ignore the other points. This tactic is a distraction, you are merely trying to make me prove the point that no steel high rise has collapsed, wasting our time, instead of letting us have a discussion about the facts at hand. Stop please.
Click to expand...

the madrid windsor tower
the steel only part collaped
the part that was steel covered with concrete didnt
then there was a couple other smaller buildings i dont remember off the top of my head and at this point i dont give a rats ass to look up again


----------



## PhysicsExist

Obamerican said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "no steel highrise has ever collapsed" is a lie
> there have been several
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isnt. Show me where a steel highrise has collapsed.
> 
> I asked simple questions, or stated verified facts, you don't need to detract from the point by posting false rebuttals that ignore the other points. This tactic is a distraction, you are merely trying to make me prove the point that no steel high rise has collapsed, wasting our time, instead of letting us have a discussion about the facts at hand. Stop please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where a steel high rise had the entire face sheared off PLUS had fires burning for over 7 hours. NONE of the collapses on 9/11 has happened before. Name another building built like the WTC 1 and 2.
Click to expand...


BuildingWhat? - A TV Ad Campaign to Raise Awareness of Building 7 - What is Building 7 ?

That building wasn't even hit by a plane and collapsed on 9/11 due to "office fires" at freefall speed, which is impossible according to Newtonian Physics.


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:
			
		

> the madrid windsor tower
> the steel only part collaped
> the part that was steel covered with concrete didnt
> then there was a couple other smaller buildings i dont remember off the top of my head and at this point i dont give a rats ass to look up again



The windsor tower was NO WHERE NEAR total collapse. And then you say "i dont give a rats ass to look it up again".  Why would you not want to know what you are talking about?  Why would you want to believe in something that you weren't sure about, but then use it as a rebuttal to someone's point?  It turns out youre just distracting everyone, is this your goal?


----------



## Liability

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I stop.  This is where you CANNOT lead yourself.  These exact thoughts are the last things you have to bypass in order to see the whole picture.  Yes, I agree, I dont think they could keep it hidden, I dont think it would of been easy in any way to bring all those explosives in there.  BUT we have no evidence to support either side of these thoughts, and theres no need to bring them up.  All we need to look at are the things that we KNOW FOR SURE. 100%. Without a doubt.  And those things are as follows:
> 
> WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds.  This is impossible according to Newtonian Physics. (unless explosives or other factors were used, instead "offices fires"-NIST)
> 
> No steel highrise building has collapsed in the history of the world.
> 
> There was renovation to the entire elevator shafts of the towers 9 months prior to 9/11.
> 
> When the first tower collapses, and the top tilts severely, how does it STOP tipping, and how does it SMASH the other floors if its not above them since its tilting?  Newtonian Physics state that the object goes through the path of least resistance, and if the top is tilting, it could only stop tilting if it fell off the side, or nothing was under it.......causing no resistance.
> 
> Building 7&#8217;s collapse was not mentioned in the 9/11 Commission Report.
> 
> There's countless other facts that we know for 100% certainty that I could post, but im assuming you know them considering you are highly suspicious of this event and probably have researched.
> 
> All I can say is that thinking about whether or not our government could 'pull it off' or if they were 'smart enough to' or if they could 'keep it a secret' is not a scientific way to debunk evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> the "no steel highrise has ever collapsed" is a lie
> there have been several
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isnt. Show me where a steel highrise has collapsed.
> 
> I asked simple questions, or stated verified facts, you don't need to detract from the point by posting false rebuttals that ignore the other points. This tactic is a distraction, you are merely trying to make me prove the point that no steel high rise has collapsed, wasting our time, instead of letting us have a discussion about the facts at hand. Stop please.
Click to expand...


A partial collapse was seen in Madrid in a 32 story steel highrise fire.
















nwsltr69C


Of course, the analogy is incomplete due to many differing factors, but the fact remains, when a jet liner crashes into a steel core tower like the World Trade Center Towers, the structural damage actually precedes the resulting fires and the fires, which rage completely out of control can weaken support metal trusses and joints to the point of initiating a collapse.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the madrid windsor tower
> the steel only part collaped
> the part that was steel covered with concrete didnt
> then there was a couple other smaller buildings i dont remember off the top of my head and at this point i dont give a rats ass to look up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The windsor tower was NO WHERE NEAR total collapse. And then you say "i dont give a rats ass to look it up again".  Why would you not want to know what you are talking about?  Why would you want to believe in something that you weren't sure about, but then use it as a rebuttal to someone's point?  It turns out youre just distracting everyone, is this your goal?
Click to expand...

because i had already looked it up before
and i dont save this shit anymore because the internet changes constantly
you are totally uninformed and you want ME to do your work for you


not gonna happen


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the madrid windsor tower
> the steel only part collaped
> the part that was steel covered with concrete didnt
> then there was a couple other smaller buildings i dont remember off the top of my head and at this point i dont give a rats ass to look up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The windsor tower was NO WHERE NEAR total collapse. And then you say "i dont give a rats ass to look it up again".  Why would you not want to know what you are talking about?  Why would you want to believe in something that you weren't sure about, but then use it as a rebuttal to someone's point?  It turns out youre just distracting everyone, is this your goal?
Click to expand...

and, i NEVER said it was a "total collapse"
because the building was of VASTLY different construction
the part that was similar totally collapsed


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the madrid windsor tower
> the steel only part collaped
> the part that was steel covered with concrete didnt
> then there was a couple other smaller buildings i dont remember off the top of my head and at this point i dont give a rats ass to look up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The windsor tower was NO WHERE NEAR total collapse. And then you say "i dont give a rats ass to look it up again".  Why would you not want to know what you are talking about?  Why would you want to believe in something that you weren't sure about, but then use it as a rebuttal to someone's point?  It turns out youre just distracting everyone, is this your goal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and, i NEVER said it was a "total collapse"
> because the building was of VASTLY different construction
> the part that was similar totally collapsed
Click to expand...


You have proven your worth to these discussions, please refrain from posting comments to me from this point forward, you are a mere distraction.  Not trying to get personal.


----------



## Liability

> 4. Buildings constructed of steel should, in effect, be considered unprotected and
> capable of collapse from fire in as few as ten minutes.
> Fire resistant coatings sprayed onto structural steel are susceptible to damage from
> construction work. As a result of the delayed call to 911, the lack of a sprinkler system
> in the storage area, and the failure of the alarm system, the fire in the storage room
> beneath the stage was probably already unsafe for an interior attack when the 911 call
> was made.
> Building construction training is especially important for line fire officers. Basic fire
> training does not generally cover building construction or pre-fire planning. All fire
> officers need to be familiar with the specific hazards of building construction.
> Understanding the risks associated with building collapse will increase safety of fire
> fighting operations.



http://www.interfire.org/res_file/pdf/Tr-097.pdf


----------



## Rat in the Hat

By the way, this is for PhysicsExist and Bucs90. 

When Mr. Brown sees that you have posted in this thread, he will probably announce that you are "agents", and that you are guilty of "concealing the methods of mass murder" because you are not endorsing his concrete theory.

Just thought you should know in advance.


----------



## Liability

> The reality &#8211; that fire causes steel structures to collapse, is illustrated clearly by post-fire photos of the Windsor Tower such as this one:


 -- griffin25 - 911guide






The Burfield piece (which responds to a 9/11 Troofer Conspiracy claim that no steel structures have ever collapsed due to fire) also notes that the Madrid Tower had CONCRETE elements in its design, unlike the World Trade Towers (sorry Christophera, but you are beyond retarded so your Twin Towers "concrete core" theory is stupid beyond repair):



> Dr Griffin&#8217;s primary contention is that fire has not caused steel-framed buildings to collapse.  However the Windsor Tower was not a steel framed building.
> 
> 
> 
> The building totalled 32 storeys, with 29 floors above ground and three below. A concrete core and concrete frame supported the first 16 floors. Above that was a central support system of concrete columns, supporting concrete floors with steel perimeter columns. An additional feature was the presence of two 'technical floors' - concrete floors designed to give the building more strength. One was just above the ground level and the other at the 17th floor.



Id.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The windsor tower was NO WHERE NEAR total collapse. And then you say "i dont give a rats ass to look it up again".  Why would you not want to know what you are talking about?  Why would you want to believe in something that you weren't sure about, but then use it as a rebuttal to someone's point?  It turns out youre just distracting everyone, is this your goal?
> 
> 
> 
> and, i NEVER said it was a "total collapse"
> because the building was of VASTLY different construction
> the part that was similar totally collapsed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proven your worth to these discussions, please refrain from posting comments to me from this point forward, you are a mere distraction.  Not trying to get personal.
Click to expand...

no, i will post to who ever i fucking want to
dipshit
you are a pathetic fucking moron if you think it was anything OTHER than what most everyone already knows it was
seek out professional help asswipe


----------



## PhysicsExist

Rat in the Hat said:


> By the way, this is for PhysicsExist and Bucs90.
> 
> When Mr. Brown sees that you have posted in this thread, he will probably announce that you are "agents", and that you are guilty of "concealing the methods of mass murder" because you are not endorsing his concrete theory.
> 
> Just thought you should know in advance.



Ugh


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and, i NEVER said it was a "total collapse"
> because the building was of VASTLY different construction
> the part that was similar totally collapsed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have proven your worth to these discussions, please refrain from posting comments to me from this point forward, you are a mere distraction.  Not trying to get personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i will post to who ever i fucking want to
> dipshit
> you are a pathetic fucking moron if you think it was anything OTHER than what most everyone already knows it was
> seek out professional help asswipe
Click to expand...


You proved my point flawlessly with this additional post.  Good day, sir.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have proven your worth to these discussions, please refrain from posting comments to me from this point forward, you are a mere distraction.  Not trying to get personal.
> 
> 
> 
> no, i will post to who ever i fucking want to
> dipshit
> you are a pathetic fucking moron if you think it was anything OTHER than what most everyone already knows it was
> seek out professional help asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You proved my point flawlessly with this additional post.  Good day, sir.
Click to expand...

you are an idiot


----------



## Liability

For a guy with the vaunted word "physics" in its username, the schmuck sure seems rather lightweight.

Oh, and just to "edify" these idiot Troofers a bit more, here's a good video explaining the collapse of WTC7.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kSq663m0G8[/ame]


----------



## PhysicsExist

You just posted a video that has 900 likes, and 1100 dislikes, first of all.

Secondly, you use this video as your source for WTC7.  This video was posted in 2007.  If you're into using youtube videos as a source, Im assuming you've visted youtube.com/ae911truth.  If not, take a look, considering you look at the 'debunking videos', you must watch the videos they are trying to debunk.


----------



## Christophera

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the madrid windsor tower
> the steel only part collaped
> the part that was steel covered with concrete didnt
> then there was a couple other smaller buildings i dont remember off the top of my head and at this point i dont give a rats ass to look up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The windsor tower was NO WHERE NEAR total collapse. And then you say "i dont give a rats ass to look it up again".  Why would you not want to know what you are talking about?  Why would you want to believe in something that you weren't sure about, but then use it as a rebuttal to someone's point?  It turns out youre just distracting everyone, is this your goal?
Click to expand...


Lillybelly and divot do have that goal and they use a false social grouping reinforced by the others in this thread.  Distraction, confusion, through misrepresentation and distortion, working to reinforce misinformation.

They do not use evidence, or not reasonably and sincerely.  They are conducting cognitve infiltrations as have been happening since 2004 increasingly.

http://www.dailypaul.com/node/121688
_Sunstein co-wrote a truly pernicious paper proposing that the U.S. Government employ teams of covert agents and psuedo-"independent" advocates to "cognitively infiltrate" online groups and websites -- as well as other activist groups -- which advocate views that Sunstein deems "false conspiracy theories" about the Government. This would be designed to increase citizens' faith in government officials and undermine the credibility of conspiracists._


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit lies and lies and Acts like he hasnt been exposed as a liar


----------



## Christophera

Elevator guide rails are misrepresented as "core columns" by FEMA, and the misleaders of the truth movement accept the misinfo defeating the movement.

Butt plates cannot be used to join core columns and core columns must have diagonal braces.  There are none.






It is no wonder why there are never any steel core columns seen in the core area on 9-11.






That is far too small to be structural steel.  It is rebar.  Here is the spire, strcutural steel that is OUTSIDE of the core.


----------



## DiveCon

there is no such fucking thing as "elevator guide rail steel support"
you fucking moron


----------



## Liability

PhysicsExist said:


> You just posted a video that has 900 likes, and 1100 dislikes, first of all.



Oh NOZIES!!!  The Horror!  Not that.  The dislikes outweigh the likes.    (For a guy with "physics" in your handle, stupid, you sure focus on inconsequential shit.)



PhysicsExist said:


> Secondly, you use this video as your source for WTC7.  This video was posted in 2007.  If you're into using youtube videos as a source, Im assuming you've visted youtube.com/ae911truth.  If not, take a look, considering you look at the 'debunking videos', you must watch the videos they are trying to debunk.



No, asswipe.,  I merely threw in a you boob video I had come across for unrelated reasons,  I thought it was pretty good.  SO, I shared it.

Do us all a huge favor.  Try to say something -- anything really -- that makes the first bit of sense,  m'kay?

Good.  Now, go busy yourself with that assignment for a few months.  Come back only after you're properly prepared.  

Scat.


----------



## Liability

STEEL Core columns are misrepresented as "elevator guide rails [sic]" by CriscoFEARa, the treasonous null poster disinformation bot, and the absolutely nobody WITH a functioning brain accepts the deliberate disinfo.


----------



## Christophera

Liability said:


> STEEL Core columns are misrepresented as "elevator guide rails [sic]" by CriscoFEARa



Lulubell, if that were true, then you could show the supposed steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.  I show elevator guide rail steel fastened to the inside of the concrete core wall which provided anchoring for all the rest in the core which all fell as soon as the demo progressed.







The core area is left of the spire in the below and there is NOTHING inside there.  Only the wall surrounding the core show steel and that is OUTSIDE the core wall.






Stop supporting secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## PhysicsExist

Liability said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just posted a video that has 900 likes, and 1100 dislikes, first of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh NOZIES!!!  The Horror!  Not that.  The dislikes outweigh the likes.    (For a guy with "physics" in your handle, stupid, you sure focus on inconsequential shit.)
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, you use this video as your source for WTC7.  This video was posted in 2007.  If you're into using youtube videos as a source, Im assuming you've visted youtube.com/ae911truth.  If not, take a look, considering you look at the 'debunking videos', you must watch the videos they are trying to debunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, asswipe.,  I merely threw in a you boob video I had come across for unrelated reasons,  I thought it was pretty good.  SO, I shared it.
> 
> Do us all a huge favor.  Try to say something -- anything really -- that makes the first bit of sense,  m'kay?
> 
> Good.  Now, go busy yourself with that assignment for a few months.  Come back only after you're properly prepared.
> 
> Scat.
Click to expand...


I posted simple facts.  That video is a fraud and everyone on youtube voted it as so.  Why would you want to cite a video from a random youtuber, that is actually hated by the majority of the viewers who've seen it?  

Also, what is with the personal attacks?  I simply stated you posted a video from 2007.  Surely you've researched yourself into the Architects & Engineers 911 truth website.  If not, how could you be having an discussion about things you are unaware of?  I suggest watching a couple www.youtube.com/ae911truth videos, maybe start with this: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f_hPtS7Lu4[/ame]

To continue, it looks as if you havent even taken the time to look into the other possible scenarios regarding 9/11, and are too stubborn to.  If that is the case, then so be it, it's your choice to be ignorant. After all, it is America, we are free to choose, I just wish you actually used that freedom instead of mocking us.


----------



## DiveCon

gage is a fraud


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> gage is a fraud



Where is your evidence? And if so, how could he be lying about Newtonian Physics?  You cannot make a fraud out of 'reality' and 'physics'.  

These responses are all you have.  Just watch the video, but you refuse to.  You only state things you wish are true, with no evidence to support such claims.  And in turn, you look very immature.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> gage is a fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your evidence? And if so, how could he be lying about Newtonian Physics?  You cannot make a fraud out of 'reality' and 'physics'.
> 
> These responses are all you have.  Just watch the video, but you refuse to.  You only state things you wish are true, with no evidence to support such claims.  And in turn, you look very immature.
Click to expand...

your videos are old and debunked
nothing you morons ever post is ever new


----------



## Christophera

Meaning you've never been able to show the core you assert existed in the core area on 9-11, and in service to the perpetrators you will misrepresent anything.

This is a concrete core on 9-11.  No vertical steel is visible in the core area.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Meaning you've never been able to show the core you assert existed in the core area on 9-11, and in service to the perpetrators you will misrepresent anything.
> 
> This is a concrete core on 9-11.  No vertical steel is visible in the core area.


holy shit
you are too fucking stupid
the steel core has been shown to you too fucking many times
there was not EVER a concrete core in the towers
and you have never shown a photo that clearly shows one


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning you've never been able to show the core you assert existed in the core area on 9-11, and in service to the perpetrators you will misrepresent anything.
> 
> This is a concrete core on 9-11.  No vertical steel is visible in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit
> you are too fucking stupid
> the steel core has been shown to you too fucking many times
> there was not EVER a concrete core in the towers
> and you have never shown a photo that clearly shows one
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, outright lies, the opposite of the truth, as agents usually do.  The photo you refer to *IS THE WTC 2 CONCRETE CORE* and NO structural steel is seen at all.

Here is a photo from 9-11 with the structural steel elements visible.  None are in the core.






The spire is outside the core.


----------



## stannrodd

CrustySphincter said:
			
		

> This is a concrete core on 9-11. No vertical steel is visible in the core area.



Bullshit Chris. There is no detail showing concrete. You are simply a delusional imbecile.

Nothing of any significance is seen in the blurry area of the photo.

You are as madd, if not madder, .. than the idiots who show a series of still photos of the "spire" in collapse, and then claim that it is being vaporized by a directed energy weapon.

Then they refer you to the acid head, Judy Woods website where she dreams up stuff too stupid for words.

Mr Brown you are less than a clown .. your time is over mate. You must have bored yourself insane. 

Where did you see the documentary Chri$$y .. in a dream ?? OK I'll ask again but you can answer honestly .. without my prompting.

Which local channel was it on Chris ?? Can't remember? 

How about the library which held 3 copies of the video. Name it .. 

How do you know the videos were intercepted as you claim, during their delivery. Did you get some kind of notice from the courier ..

Ron Larson is an impostor !! And an idiot !!

Garrd !! ..  the list of stupidity in your postings and "theory" are mind bogglingly daft.

Here's some music for you to walk in circles to. 

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4[/ame]

Merry Christmas Chris.

Stann


----------



## stannrodd

*BUMP*

Chris .. it's your turn ..


----------



## stannrodd

Moron must be catching a turkey in his Bat Cave !!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning you've never been able to show the core you assert existed in the core area on 9-11, and in service to the perpetrators you will misrepresent anything.
> 
> This is a concrete core on 9-11.  No vertical steel is visible in the core area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit
> you are too fucking stupid
> the steel core has been shown to you too fucking many times
> there was not EVER a concrete core in the towers
> and you have never shown a photo that clearly shows one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, outright lies, the opposite of the truth, as agents usually do.  The photo you refer to *IS THE WTC 2 CONCRETE CORE* and NO structural steel is seen at all.
> 
> Here is a photo from 9-11 with the structural steel elements visible.  None are in the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spire is outside the core.
Click to expand...

dipshit, there is NO CONCRETE IN ANY OF THOSE PHOTOS
NONE


----------



## eots

Liability said:


> The reality &#8211; that fire causes steel structures to collapse, is illustrated clearly by post-fire photos of the Windsor Tower such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> -- griffin25 - 911guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Burfield piece (which responds to a 9/11 Troofer Conspiracy claim that no steel structures have ever collapsed due to fire) also notes that the Madrid Tower had CONCRETE elements in its design, unlike the World Trade Towers (sorry Christophera, but you are beyond retarded so your Twin Towers "concrete core" theory is stupid beyond repair):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Griffin&#8217;s primary contention is that fire has not caused steel-framed buildings to collapse.  However the Windsor Tower was not a steel framed building.
> 
> 
> 
> The building totalled 32 storeys, with 29 floors above ground and three below. A concrete core and concrete frame supported the first 16 floors. Above that was a central support system of concrete columns, supporting concrete floors with steel perimeter columns. An additional feature was the presence of two 'technical floors' - concrete floors designed to give the building more strength. One was just above the ground level and the other at the 17th floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Id.
Click to expand...


he post a picture of a standing building and claims it is collapsed.in total contradiction with NIST statement that 9/11 was the first known instance of a  skyscraper that collapsed primarily due to fire


----------



## eots

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0R6qGVZLT8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0R6qGVZLT8&feature=player_embedded



Eots,

Do you agree with Dr. Quintiere's following hypothesis as to what he thinks happened? Here is the quote from his paper.



> An alternative hypothesis with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This hypothesis puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0R6qGVZLT8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eots,
> 
> Do you agree with Dr. Quintiere's following *hypothesis* as to what he thinks happened? Here is the quote from his paper.
> 
> [quote*]An alternative hypothesi*s with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This* hypothesis *puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.
Click to expand...


*It is a theory ,one alternative hypothesis..it would need to be fully examined
which is why he also said this..*


* &#8220;I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they&#8217;ve done;* both structurally and from a fire point of view.&#8221;

*&#8220;I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable,*&#8221; explained Dr. Quintiere. &#8220;Let's look at real* alternatives *that might have been the cause of the collapse of the World Trade Towers and how that relates to the official cause and what's the significance of one cause versus another.&#8221;

Dr. Quintiere, one of the world&#8217;s leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses. *&#8220;I hope to convince you to perhaps become 'Conspiracy Theorists'*, but in a proper way

OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0R6qGVZLT8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eots,
> 
> Do you agree with Dr. Quintiere's following *hypothesis* as to what he thinks happened? Here is the quote from his paper.
> 
> [quote*]An alternative hypothesi*s with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This* hypothesis *puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It is a theory ,one alternative hypothesis..it would need to be fully examined
> which is why he also said this..*
> 
> 
> * I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what theyve done;* both structurally and from a fire point of view.
> 
> *I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable,* explained Dr. Quintiere. Let's look at real* alternatives *that might have been the cause of the collapse of the World Trade Towers and how that relates to the official cause and what's the significance of one cause versus another.
> 
> Dr. Quintiere, one of the worlds leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses. *I hope to convince you to perhaps become 'Conspiracy Theorists'*, but in a proper way
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
Click to expand...


Do you think his hypothesis, based on the data he saw, is incorrect? Yes or no. I can see why you want to avoid answering this. Very telling.


> An alternative hypothesis with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This hypothesis puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eots,
> 
> Do you agree with Dr. Quintiere's following *hypothesis* as to what he thinks happened? Here is the quote from his paper.
> 
> [quote*]An alternative hypothesi*s with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This* hypothesis *puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a theory ,one alternative hypothesis..it would need to be fully examined
> which is why he also said this..*
> 
> 
> * &#8220;I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they&#8217;ve done;* both structurally and from a fire point of view.&#8221;
> 
> *&#8220;I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable,*&#8221; explained Dr. Quintiere. &#8220;Let's look at real* alternatives *that might have been the cause of the collapse of the World Trade Towers and how that relates to the official cause and what's the significance of one cause versus another.&#8221;
> 
> Dr. Quintiere, one of the world&#8217;s leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses. *&#8220;I hope to convince you to perhaps become 'Conspiracy Theorists'*, but in a proper way
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think his hypothesis, based on the data he saw, is incorrect? Yes or no. I can see why you want to avoid answering this. Very telling.
> [quote*]An alternative hypothesis* with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This hypothesis puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


*hy·poth·e·sis&#8194; &#8194;
[hahy-poth-uh-sis, hi-]  Show IPA
&#8211;noun, plural -ses &#8194;
[-seez]  Show IPA*
.
1.
a proposition, or set of propositions, set forth as an explanation for the occurrence of some specified group of phenomena, either asserted merely as *a provisional conjecture to guide investigation* (working hypothesis)  or accepted as highly probable in the light of established facts.
2.
a proposition* assumed *as a premise in an argument.
3.
the antecedent of *a conditional proposition.*
4.
*a mere assumption or guess*.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a theory ,one alternative hypothesis..it would need to be fully examined
> which is why he also said this..*
> 
> 
> * I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what theyve done;* both structurally and from a fire point of view.
> 
> *I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable,* explained Dr. Quintiere. Let's look at real* alternatives *that might have been the cause of the collapse of the World Trade Towers and how that relates to the official cause and what's the significance of one cause versus another.
> 
> Dr. Quintiere, one of the worlds leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses. *I hope to convince you to perhaps become 'Conspiracy Theorists'*, but in a proper way
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think his hypothesis, based on the data he saw, is incorrect? Yes or no. I can see why you want to avoid answering this. Very telling.
> [quote*]An alternative hypothesis* with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This hypothesis puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *hy·poth·e·sis&#8194; &#8194;
> [hahy-poth-uh-sis, hi-]  Show IPA
> noun, plural -ses &#8194;
> [-seez]  Show IPA*
> .
> 1.
> a proposition, or set of propositions, set forth as an explanation for the occurrence of some specified group of phenomena, either asserted merely as *a provisional conjecture to guide investigation* (working hypothesis)  or *accepted as highly probable in the light of established facts.*
> 2.
> a proposition* assumed *as a premise in an argument.
> 3.
> the antecedent of *a conditional proposition.*
> 4.
> *a mere assumption or guess*.
Click to expand...

that one


----------



## Christophera

If this,







did not exist, it could not have collapsed.

This did exist and it is the core of WTC 2, no steel is seen as the diagram above shows.






then, this, a little lower, no steel columns in the core.


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> If this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not exist, it could not have collapsed.
> 
> This did exist and it is the core of WTC 2, no steel is seen as the diagram above shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then, this, a little lower, no steel columns in the core.


How many more times are you going to post the same thing?


----------



## Christophera

Obamerican said:


> How many more times are you going to post the same thing?



With your help I won't need to.  How many times will this be true when you post nothing supporting a position you have not defined while being against truth.

The core structure of the Twins was a concrete tube.  The west wall of WTC 1


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in that photo, but there are steel core columns that YOU label as something else wrongly


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many more times are you going to post the same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your help I won't need to.  How many times will this be true when you post nothing supporting a position you have not defined while being against truth.
> 
> The core structure of the Twins was a concrete tube.  The west wall of WTC 1
Click to expand...

I see steel NOT concrete.


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is a theory ,one alternative hypothesis..it would need to be fully examined
> which is why he also said this..*
> 
> 
> * &#8220;I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they&#8217;ve done;* both structurally and from a fire point of view.&#8221;
> 
> *&#8220;I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable,*&#8221; explained Dr. Quintiere. &#8220;Let's look at real* alternatives *that might have been the cause of the collapse of the World Trade Towers and how that relates to the official cause and what's the significance of one cause versus another.&#8221;
> 
> Dr. Quintiere, one of the world&#8217;s leading fire science researchers and safety engineers, also encouraged his audience of fellow researchers and engineers to scientifically re-examine the WTC collapses. *&#8220;I hope to convince you to perhaps become 'Conspiracy Theorists'*, but in a proper way
> 
> OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think his hypothesis, based on the data he saw, is incorrect? Yes or no. I can see why you want to avoid answering this. Very telling.
> [quote*]An alternative hypothesis* with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This hypothesis puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *hy·poth·e·sis&#8194; &#8194;
> [hahy-poth-uh-sis, hi-]  Show IPA
> &#8211;noun, plural -ses &#8194;
> [-seez]  Show IPA*
> .
> 1.
> a proposition, or set of propositions, set forth as an explanation for the occurrence of some specified group of phenomena, either asserted merely as *a provisional conjecture to guide investigation* (working hypothesis)  or accepted as highly probable in the light of established facts.
> 2.
> a proposition* assumed *as a premise in an argument.
> 3.
> the antecedent of *a conditional proposition.*
> 4.
> *a mere assumption or guess*.
Click to expand...




Round and round we go.

Do you agree with his hypothesis, a hypothesis based on evidence he has seen AND the fact that he is an expert in his field, yes or no?


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core is proven by evidence from 9-11 which also disproves steel core columns.

The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 is under the spire and behind the steel framing that held up the floors.






Looking to the south along the west wall is an end view of the concrete core wall.






Elevator guide rail suppor steel is located and identified fastened to the inside of the concrete core wall.






This superimposition is taken from almost exactly the same location as the spire photo at the top and locates it OUTSIDE the core area.






This is rebar that was under the spire and not of the structural steel, so on a slightly different plane just a few feet inside of the structural steel comprising the spire.  Interior box columns.






Then  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core while the engineer of record does so as well.


----------



## Christophera

The concrete core is proven by evidence from 9-11 which also disproves steel core columns.

The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 is under the spire and behind the steel framing that held up the floors.






Looking to the south along the west wall is an end view of the concrete core wall.






Elevator guide rail suppor steel is located and identified fastened to the inside of the concrete core wall.






This superimposition is taken from almost exactly the same location as the spire photo at the top and locates it OUTSIDE the core area.






This is rebar that was under the spire and not of the structural steel, so on a slightly different plane just a few feet inside of the structural steel comprising the spire.  Interior box columns.






Then  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies a concrete core while the engineer of record does so as well.


----------



## DiveCon

posting your delusional bullshit over and over wont change it from BEING delusional bullshit


there is not an iota of concrete in ANY of those photos


----------



## Christophera

Wrong example.  

Posting your empty text proves your empty text is misprision of treason.  I've posted facts supported by independent authority.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Wrong example.
> 
> Posting your empty text proves your empty text is misprision of treason.  I've posted facts supported by independent authority.


every post of yours is empty of facts
so fuck off moron, pay your child support and stop lying to people


----------



## Christophera

As usual, the opposite of what agents post is true.

You will not stand for justice in 3,000 murders, where 2 generations grieve,






and refuse to recognize the injustice of failure to appear on subpoena by law enforcement in a civil suit seeking to show over 3,000 court case files are missing from the record.






I was deprived of justice while trying to protect and obtain the records holding the most important information a society can keep.

The infiltrators are working through you to try and detroy this society, so you will not care about justice and rights.


----------



## DiveCon

you are the only "agent" here?
an agent of massive stupidity


----------



## Christophera

Your text lacks substance and your behavior belies your statment.

The Twin Towers had a concrete core, but they were slightly different.  WTC 1 had a strict shear wall design.   Floors of the core hallways had steel supports resting on the alternating center walls that also braced the shear walls when crossing the core.






WTC 2 had a pedastal base affording elevator entry at the lobby level.  Hallway floors were concrete and overlapped onto the exterior walls with a very heavily reinforced joint making each floor a cell of shear walls.  WTC also had a wall crossing the short axis in the middle of the long axis.  Rather than flat shear walls every 4 floors below the 43rd there was step in the section of the core, getting smaller as the design went up.






WTC 2 core, viewing long side.  Center wall at center makes top of rounded core.


----------



## DiveCon

none of your posts prove a concrete core


----------



## Christophera

Your ability to post text does not qualify you to recognize concrete.  It is proven you cannot post images of the steel core columns shown here, in the core area on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

your ability to post steel and call it concrete sure as hell doesnt qualify you for anything'


----------



## PhysicsExist

Sign the Petition

Anyone care to question why these 1394 Architects and Engineers are supporting a new investigation? Here are your answers:

WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds into its own footprint. - This Defies Physics 

WTC Towers were the first steel high rise buildings to collapse in the history of the world, the fact the investigation protocols were violated, and that the 2 100 story buildings were turned into 3 stories, and dust, makes them question the official NIST/9/11 commission reports.

WTC South Tower collapsed with its top TILTING, yet the tilt stopped, and somehow caused a pancake, symmetrical collapse-This Defies Physics

Nanothermite residue has been discovered.  

Mike Gravel has come out in support.  (The Pentagon Papers congressman)

Jesse Ventura supports a new investigation. (Former Governor/SEAL)

BuildingWhat? - Building 7 |Please stand with the 9-11 families in calling for a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ? Campaign was on the mainstream media this past november, which has lead to the start of the general publics awareness to the WTC7 collapse.  BuildingWhat.org Campaign opened eyes for countless NYC residents who did not even know of the WTC7 collapse.

With an openmind, and 5 minutes, anyone with basic physics knowledge can understand the 'explanation' by NIST is impossible according to Newtonian Physics.  Objects cannot freefall through eachother, thus fire and an ensuing collapse was NOT what happened.  We saw buildings exploding.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnnXTrw88P4[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera will call you an agent now
LOL


----------



## candycorn

PhysicsExist said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> Anyone care to question why these 1394 Architects and Engineers are supporting a new investigation? Here are your answers:
> 
> WTC7 was not hit by a plane, yet collapsed at freefall speeds into its own footprint. - This Defies Physics
> 
> WTC Towers were the first steel high rise buildings to collapse in the history of the world, the fact the investigation protocols were violated, and that the 2 100 story buildings were turned into 3 stories, and dust, makes them question the official NIST/9/11 commission reports.
> 
> WTC South Tower collapsed with its top TILTING, yet the tilt stopped, and somehow caused a pancake, symmetrical collapse-This Defies Physics
> 
> Nanothermite residue has been discovered.
> 
> Mike Gravel has come out in support.  (The Pentagon Papers congressman)
> 
> Jesse Ventura supports a new investigation. (Former Governor/SEAL)
> 
> BuildingWhat? - Building 7 |Please stand with the 9-11 families in calling for a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ? Campaign was on the mainstream media this past november, which has lead to the start of the general publics awareness to the WTC7 collapse.  BuildingWhat.org Campaign opened eyes for countless NYC residents who did not even know of the WTC7 collapse.
> 
> With an openmind, and 5 minutes, anyone with basic physics knowledge can understand the 'explanation' by NIST is impossible according to Newtonian Physics.  Objects cannot freefall through eachother, thus fire and an ensuing collapse was NOT what happened.  We saw buildings exploding.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnnXTrw88P4



Nobody cares.

Next you'll be using the "pyroclastic cloud" BS.  Typical twoofer bullshit.


----------



## Christophera

PhysicsExist said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> Anyone care to question why these 1394 Architects and Engineers are supporting a new investigation? Here are your answers:..................
> Objects cannot freefall through eachother, thus fire and an ensuing collapse was NOT what happened.  We saw buildings exploding.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnnXTrw88P4



Anyone care to question why 1394 Architects and Engineers cannot use evidence showing that they should not be using official information?

That is why this thread is so long.

And of course, using the wrong structure, they can provide no feasible explanation, so present none for the issue of pulverization.  I do know the true structure and do have an explanation which is highly detailed and it is completely feasible.

http://algoxy.com/psych/9-11fivephenomena.html

All that is required is secrecy.

http://algoxy.com/psych/audio/jfk_secrecy.mp3


----------



## DiveCon

and completely bullshit
you are a delusional fucktard that doesnt support his own children
stop this bullshit and pay your child support


----------



## Christophera

Stop your misprision and protect the Constitution.  
Oh, you're an agent against the Constitution. 

 Well then, just show some common decency that human beings have and see that this boys future rights and freedoms are protected.


----------



## DiveCon

i am protecting the constitution
by calling your bullshit
BULLSHIT


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think his hypothesis, based on the data he saw, is incorrect? Yes or no. I can see why you want to avoid answering this. Very telling.
> [quote*]An alternative hypothesis* with the insulated trusses at the root cause
> appears to have more support. Heat transfer analyses, a scale model, and
> the UL furnace tests all indicate that the steel trusses can attain temperatures
> corresponding to failure based on structural analyses. This hypothesis puts
> the blame on the insufficiency of the truss insulation. Something NIST says
> was not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hy·poth·e·sis&#8194; &#8194;
> [hahy-poth-uh-sis, hi-]  Show IPA
> noun, plural -ses &#8194;
> [-seez]  Show IPA*
> .
> 1.
> a proposition, or set of propositions, set forth as an explanation for the occurrence of some specified group of phenomena, either asserted merely as *a provisional conjecture to guide investigation* (working hypothesis)  or accepted as highly probable in the light of established facts.
> 2.
> a proposition* assumed *as a premise in an argument.
> 3.
> the antecedent of *a conditional proposition.*
> 4.
> *a mere assumption or guess*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round and round we go.
> 
> Do you agree with his hypothesis, a hypothesis based on evidence he has seen AND the fact that he is an expert in his field, yes or no?
Click to expand...


Funny you keep avoiding this question eots. Do you agree with his hypothesis or not? I keep asking you this and you keep replying that it's a hypothesis.

Well no shit it is.

The question, which I will continue to ask, is do you agree with his hypothesis or not. According to you, he is MORE than qualified to make this hypothesis and has seen the evidence and test results.


----------



## Christophera

Christophera said:


> Stop your misprision and protect the Constitution.
> Oh, you're an agent against the Constitution.
> 
> Well then, just show some common decency that human beings have and see that this boys future rights and freedoms are protected.





DiveCon said:


> i am protecting the constitution
> by calling your bullshit
> BULLSHIT



Hmmm, your text is ineffective.  Whereas as your behavior shows you are either inhuman or incapable of common decency, which of course in the case the perps, evading guilt for mass murder and treason, they would not care about decency.  

Accordingly your behavior logically makes you an agent.


----------



## DiveCon

says the deadbeat dipshit


----------



## Christophera

Looks like psyops efforts at marginalization to me.  When agents have no evidence, what else can they do.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Looks like psyops efforts at marginalization to me.  When agents have no evidence, what else can they do.


you do it to yourself by posting the delusional bullshit you post


----------



## Christophera

The WTC 2 concrete core.






No steel is visible.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> The WTC 2 concrete core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No steel is visible.


nor is any concrete visible


----------



## Christophera

You know you are wrong about that, the entire core structure is concrete.  Just like this end view of WTC 1 west concrete core wall.






Just like DOMEL
August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. the structural engineer certified in 12 states describes in his safety report.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in that photo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Looks like psyops efforts at marginalization to me.  When agents have no evidence, what else can they do.



yeah they are left only to fling shit in defeat and cry like they do. whats really hysterical Chris is these psyop agents are getting so desperate over the growing number of truthers out there they are now claiming that Physict Exists poster is you.whats REALLY hysterical is they cant even get their false accusations on even THAT correct. agent Moron in the Hat says that he is you right here as you can see http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/146425-9-11-the-same-time-7.html

 and Candyfag troll is saying here that Creative Dreams is him.priceless.I love it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/147540-45-experts-ae911truth.html


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like psyops efforts at marginalization to me.  When agents have no evidence, what else can they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are left only to fling shit in defeat and cry like they do. whats really hysterical Chris is these psyop agents are getting so desperate over the growing number of truthers out there they are now claiming that Physict Exists poster is you.whats REALLY hysterical is they cant even get their false accusations on even THAT correct. agent Moron in the Hat says that he is you right here as you can see http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/146425-9-11-the-same-time-7.html
> 
> and Candyfag troll is saying here that Creative Dreams is him.priceless.I love it.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/147540-45-experts-ae911truth.html
Click to expand...

moron


----------



## LA RAM FAN

helllo Ditzcon troll.


----------



## slackjawed

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like psyops efforts at marginalization to me.  When agents have no evidence, what else can they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are left only to fling shit in defeat and cry like they do. whats really hysterical Chris is these psyop agents are getting so desperate over the growing number of truthers out there they are now claiming that Physict Exists poster is you.whats REALLY hysterical is they cant even get their false accusations on even THAT correct. agent Moron in the Hat says that he is you right here as you can see http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/146425-9-11-the-same-time-7.html
> 
> and Candyfag troll is saying here that Creative Dreams is him.priceless.I love it.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/147540-45-experts-ae911truth.html[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> But we know there is only ONE 911nutjob, and that's you. Nobody has accused you of creating any sock puppets.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> helllo Ditzcon troll.


hey moron


----------



## Christophera

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like psyops efforts at marginalization to me.  When agents have no evidence, what else can they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are left only to fling shit in defeat and cry like they do. whats really hysterical Chris is these psyop agents are getting so desperate over the growing number of truthers out there they are now claiming that Physict Exists poster is you.whats REALLY hysterical is they cant even get their false accusations on even THAT correct. agent Moron in the Hat says that he is you right here as you can see http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/146425-9-11-the-same-time-7.html
> 
> and Candyfag troll is saying here that Creative Dreams is him.priceless.I love it.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/147540-45-experts-ae911truth.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But we know there is only ONE 911nutjob, and that's you. Nobody has accused you of creating any sock puppets.
Click to expand...


But slaker, don't you just love the "Moron in a hat" handle?  OMG!

And BTW, insider pegged the actors in his link.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like psyops efforts at marginalization to me.  When agents have no evidence, what else can they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are left only to fling shit in defeat and cry like they do. whats really hysterical Chris is these psyop agents are getting so desperate over the growing number of truthers out there they are now claiming that Physict Exists poster is you.whats REALLY hysterical is they cant even get their false accusations on even THAT correct. agent Moron in the Hat says that he is you right here as you can see http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/146425-9-11-the-same-time-7.html
> 
> and Candyfag troll is saying here that Creative Dreams is him.priceless.I love it.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/147540-45-experts-ae911truth.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But we know there is only ONE 911nutjob, and that's you. Nobody has accused you of creating any sock puppets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But slaker, don't you just love the "Moron in a hat" handle?  OMG!
> 
> And BTW, insider pegged the actors in his link.
Click to expand...


what i cant understand is why Slackass is even bringing up to me that nobody has accused me of creating any sock puppets,thats all irrelevent to the fact that they are making false accusations that Physist is creative dreams or you or whoever next they want to say he is.again I think its hysterical they cant even get on the same page and decide which poster  he is a sock of. thats really what that troll should change his user name to is Moron In the Hat.


----------



## Christophera

It is that psyops confusion.  

Confused because it doesn't need to be organized.  ei.  What is better, organized crap or disorganized crap?

It's all about marginalizing the random viewers perceptions on the first pass.  Anybody who is paying attention will see the agenda and blind beliefs at the feeding trough of deception.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> It is that psyops confusion.
> 
> Confused because it doesn't need to be organized.  ei.  What is better, organized crap or disorganized crap?
> 
> It's all about marginalizing the random viewers perceptions on the first pass.  Anybody who is paying attention will see the agenda and blind beliefs at the feeding trough of deception.


everything you post IS crap, organized or not


----------



## Christophera

Deceptions and text are crap, like gumjobs photoshopped WTC 2 lobby to look like WTC 1.   Now that is serious crap when you can see the footbridge windows outside through the perimeter column trees.







Not like your petty text crap.


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is that psyops confusion.
> 
> Confused because it doesn't need to be organized.  ei.  What is better, organized crap or disorganized crap?
> 
> It's all about marginalizing the random viewers perceptions on the first pass.  Anybody who is paying attention will see the agenda and blind beliefs at the feeding trough of deception.
> 
> 
> 
> everything you post IS crap, organized or not
Click to expand...


There's no way you can comprehend that sentence, let alone press play on a youtube video.  Sit the fuck down, child.  You are not wanted here, nor in other threads.  Whoever raised you really _did not give a shit_ whether or not you became a worthy citizen of society.  I still have faith in you though, as I do all. Try and hunker down for a few minutes and watch this video, maybe you'll relax, or get slapped into reality, who knows.  But the attitude/personality you reflect on this website is a clear indication that you need help and/or a friend.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDvNS9iMjzA[/ame]

*You aren't man enough to watch this.  You aren't mature enough to respond to it.  And you definitely aren't intelligent enough to comprehend it.   The worst part is, you don't care.*


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is that psyops confusion.
> 
> Confused because it doesn't need to be organized.  ei.  What is better, organized crap or disorganized crap?
> 
> It's all about marginalizing the random viewers perceptions on the first pass.  Anybody who is paying attention will see the agenda and blind beliefs at the feeding trough of deception.
> 
> 
> 
> everything you post IS crap, organized or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no way you can comprehend that sentence, let alone press play on a youtube video.  Sit the fuck down, child.  You are not wanted here, nor in other threads.  Whoever raised you really _did not give a shit_ whether or not you became a worthy citizen of society.  I still have faith in you though, as I do all. Try and hunker down for a few minutes and watch this video, maybe you'll relax, or get slapped into reality, who knows.  But the attitude/personality you reflect on this website is a clear indication that you need help and/or a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> *You aren't man enough to watch this.  You aren't mature enough to respond to it.  And you definitely aren't intelligent enough to comprehend it.   The worst part is, you don't care.*
Click to expand...

you are a fucking idiot, i have watched that many times before
there is no sense watching it AGAIN as it hasnt changed


----------



## Christophera

PhysicsExist said:


> The worst part is, you don't care.



Uh, I think a solid case can be made to show divot actually wants the infiltrators of the US government to prevail with treason.  It won't recognize a violation of law depriving the public of 6,000 photos files and 15,000 video tapes as well as the building plans, or competent structural data for forensic analysis of collapse when guiliani took the WTC documents.

I work in civil engineering and state with certaintly that ALL civic center documents contain copies of ALL plans above and below ground.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is, you don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, I think a solid case can be made to show divot actually wants the infiltrators of the US government to prevail with treason.  It won't recognize a violation of law depriving the public of 6,000 photos files and 15,000 video tapes as well as the building plans when guiliani took the WTC documents.
> 
> I work in civil engineering and state with certaintly that ALL civic center documents contain copies of ALL plans above and below ground.
Click to expand...

you remain a pathological liar
no one can actually be as fucking delusional as you woul;d need to be to actually believe the bullshit you post


----------



## Christophera

As if believing civic center documents have building plans as a part of them is some kind of stretch.  The other part of what I bring is the source or reference.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.htm

It's a fact.  The ex mayor violated the law and deprived the public of public document about buildings the public built and died in.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As if believing civic center documents have building plans as a part of them is some kind of stretch.  The other part of what I bring is the source or reference.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.htm
> 
> It's a fact.  The ex mayor violated the law and deprived the public of public document about buildings the public built and died in.


no, it is not a fact
contact the NYCLU and ask em


edit:

LOL did you check your link?


----------



## Christophera

Seeing as I have linked to their website and it has copies of their letters, you phone them because I can read.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Seeing as I have linked to their website and it has copies of their letters, you phone them because I can read.


you better check your link again
LOL


btw, you did NOT link to their site
so stop LYING
you linked to a web archive site


----------



## Kat

I get 





> Not in Archive.


----------



## DiveCon

Kat said:


> I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Archive.
Click to expand...

thats what i got


----------



## Christophera

The web archive faithfully retains web data from the NYCLU.

NYCLU:

  If you say it does not, then call the NYCLU because I can read.


----------



## DiveCon

ah, they changed the location
LOL
and you had to look for it again
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

btw, dipshit, dont you wonder why it isnt still on the official NYCLU's website?
i mean if it was still an open issue that hadnt been resolved, why wouldnt they still have it?


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> ah, they changed the location
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you had to look for it again
> LOL



There, your post is perfect now.


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> btw, dipshit, dont you wonder why it isnt still on the official NYCLU's website?
> i mean if it was still an open issue that hadnt been resolved, why wouldnt they still have it?



The NYCLU simply report a violation of law intrinsically related to 3,000 murders.  The story was moved to their archive.  End of story.



Americans resolve the issue, but they are too deceived by your ilk to even agree on what their nation is or is not.


----------



## Jeremy

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, they changed the location
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you had to look for it again
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, your post is perfect now.
Click to expand...


Now yours is perfect!


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, they changed the location
> LOL
> 
> and you had to look for it again
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, your post is perfect now.
Click to expand...

fuck off moron


----------



## Jeremy

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, they changed the location
> LOL
> 
> and you had to look for it again
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, your post is perfect now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck off moron
Click to expand...


Fuck 'em


Hey, Wanna go grab a beer Dive?

C'mon, let's get the fuck out of here.


----------



## DiveCon

Jeremy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, your post is perfect now.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck 'em
> 
> 
> Hey, Wanna go grab a beer Dive?
> 
> C'mon, let's get the fuck out of here.
Click to expand...

i dont drink beer, but us leaving his thread is what he would want
that way he can attempt to deceive others


----------



## Jeremy

DiveCon said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck 'em
> 
> 
> Hey, Wanna go grab a beer Dive?
> 
> C'mon, let's get the fuck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont drink beer, but us leaving his thread is what he would want
> that way he can attempt to deceive others
Click to expand...


good point. let's flood him with facts. (shouldn't take long)

{Fully fueled jet liners @ 500 MPH + buildings = lot's o' problems}


[/end]


...your driving.


----------



## Christophera

Frank De Martini (RIP), was an engineer/architect that worked for the PA.  He explains how the Twins could survive multiple airliner impacts.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO1JxpVb2eU[/ame]

The steel net, "like a mosquito net" and grid was the rebar of the concrete core walls.  I believe he was told to not use the word concrete.

It is certain that the steel framework does is not described.  A net or grid refers to primarily a 2 dimensional figure.  The concrete core shear wall.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Frank De Martini (RIP), was an engineer/architect that worked for the PA.  He explains how the Twins could survive multiple airliner impacts.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO1JxpVb2eU
> 
> The steel net, "like a mosquito net" and grid was the rebar of the concrete core walls.  I believe he was told to not use the word concrete.
> 
> It is certain that the steel framework does is not described.  A net or grid refers to primarily a 2 dimensional figure.  The concrete core shear wall.


he said he believes, not that it was, but what he said at the very begining was true, that it was designed to withstand the impact of A 707
and he was referring to the outer shell as the screen netting
you remain a pathetic moron


----------



## Christophera

What is pathetic is you trying to refer to the framework as a net or grid while not being able to show this core on 9-11.






But what is seen is far too small to be structural steel members.  What is does resemble is rebar.






No agent, that is far too small to be structural steel and to prove it I show an image taken a few seconds before from the same camera showing structural steel before it fell.


----------



## Christophera

And don't try to say that is core column.  The spire, that steel is OUTSIDE the core.


----------



## DiveCon

you say its not possible to be shown, then post a series of photos that do just that, SHOW IT

you are a fucking moron
\


----------



## Christophera

Your disinfo tactic falls flat because people know the difference between structural steel an structural concrete.  The above proves strucutral steel seen is outside the core.  This concrete IS the core of WTC 2.






No steel whatsoever is seen.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete is seen in that photo either
but in several other photos you post steel is clearly seen and you just ignore what it is and call it something else


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> Your disinfo tactic falls flat because people know the difference between structural steel an structural concrete.  The above proves strucutral steel seen is outside the core.  This concrete IS the core of WTC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No steel whatsoever is seen.



Actually Chris you have got this "arse about face" as usual.

Most people actually know when they are being subjected to disinformation, because they have a functioning brain in their heads, which tells them they are being taken for a ride by a charlatan like you. You know this charlatan person because you have trained him to be that way.

Cotton wool in the big floppy ears is a dead give away for starters.

Living in a cave with no underwear and stained trousers is another.

Claiming to be intelligent *and * an engineer with full knowledge of a missing documentally is yet another.

But .. to be running your own website with you as all the members and guests is stunningly obvious that you are simply a waste of internet space.

Can you fry an egg Chris .. if so why ??


----------



## Christophera

Meaning you have no verifying evidence to support that this core existed.






Why don't you have some verifying evidence?  Why, what is the matter with you?  The construction photos are misrepresentations.  The butt plates prove that the vertical steel is elevator guide rail support steel and NOT steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon

wrong again, goof-o-phera, those images right there show STEEL CORE COLUMNS


----------



## Christophera

Not "core columns" but steel in the core.  If they were "core columns" they would be standing on 9-11 in the core area because they would have the strength.  Obviously they do not have that strength because they are never seen in the core on 9-11.  The below is too small.  It is rebar.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Not "core columns" but steel in the core.  If they were "core columns" they would be standing on 9-11 in the core area because they would have the strength.  Obviously they do not have that strength because they are never seen in the core on 9-11.  The below is too small.  It is rebar.


dipshit, you lack perspective
the distance only makes them appear small
compare the size of the windows on the near by buildings?
do you think those windows are only 6" wide?


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "core columns" but steel in the core.  If they were "core columns" they would be standing on 9-11 in the core area because they would have the strength.  Obviously they do not have that strength because they are never seen in the core on 9-11.  The below is too small.  It is rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, you lack perspective
> the distance only makes them appear small
> compare the size of the windows on the near by buildings?
> do you think those windows are only 6" wide?
Click to expand...







This is an exploding building.  This is not a collapse.  Care to refute this fact?  You can't.

Nanothermite has been found in the WTC dust.
**

A spout of orange molten metal seen just before the South Tower's fall in videos of the Tower's north face around the crash zone

Reports of molten metal in the remarkably hot rubble of Ground Zero

High levels of metals found in aluminothermic incendiaries -- such as manganese, zinc, and barium -- in samples of World Trade Center dust

Remains of the Towers' structural steel showing severe corrosive attack involving sulfur

An iron-rich sphere found in dust form the Twin Towers. The solidified droplet indicates temperatures in excess of the melting point of iron (2795ºF).

Minute solidified droplets of previously molten iron in samples of World Trade Center dust

Pieces of active nano-engineered aluminothermic chips in samples of World Trade Center dust


----------



## Christophera

devlicons hammer at work.






Gee it works so good firefighters can't find any carpet(?)

http://www.plaguepuppy.net/public_html/collapse update/collapsed to dust.mpg


----------



## candycorn

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "core columns" but steel in the core.  If they were "core columns" they would be standing on 9-11 in the core area because they would have the strength.  Obviously they do not have that strength because they are never seen in the core on 9-11.  The below is too small.  It is rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, you lack perspective
> the distance only makes them appear small
> compare the size of the windows on the near by buildings?
> do you think those windows are only 6" wide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an exploding building.  This is not a collapse.  Care to refute this fact?  You can't.
> 
> Nanothermite has been found in the WTC dust.
> **
> 
> A spout of orange molten metal seen just before the South Tower's fall in videos of the Tower's north face around the crash zone
> 
> Reports of molten metal in the remarkably hot rubble of Ground Zero
> 
> High levels of metals found in aluminothermic incendiaries -- such as manganese, zinc, and barium -- in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Remains of the Towers' structural steel showing severe corrosive attack involving sulfur
> 
> An iron-rich sphere found in dust form the Twin Towers. The solidified droplet indicates temperatures in excess of the melting point of iron (2795ºF).
> 
> Minute solidified droplets of previously molten iron in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Pieces of active nano-engineered aluminothermic chips in samples of World Trade Center dust
Click to expand...


aluminothermic?  Oh you mean paint.  YOu found paint there...good job loser/CD (one in the same).


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "core columns" but steel in the core.  If they were "core columns" they would be standing on 9-11 in the core area because they would have the strength.  Obviously they do not have that strength because they are never seen in the core on 9-11.  The below is too small.  It is rebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, you lack perspective
> the distance only makes them appear small
> compare the size of the windows on the near by buildings?
> do you think those windows are only 6" wide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an exploding building.  This is not a collapse.  Care to refute this fact?  You can't.
> 
> Nanothermite has been found in the WTC dust.
> **
> 
> A spout of orange molten metal seen just before the South Tower's fall in videos of the Tower's north face around the crash zone
> 
> Reports of molten metal in the remarkably hot rubble of Ground Zero
> 
> High levels of metals found in aluminothermic incendiaries -- such as manganese, zinc, and barium -- in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Remains of the Towers' structural steel showing severe corrosive attack involving sulfur
> 
> An iron-rich sphere found in dust form the Twin Towers. The solidified droplet indicates temperatures in excess of the melting point of iron (2795ºF).
> 
> Minute solidified droplets of previously molten iron in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Pieces of active nano-engineered aluminothermic chips in samples of World Trade Center dust
Click to expand...

damn, you are totally fucking INSANE


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> devlicons hammer at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee it works so good firefighters can't find any carpet(?)


still completely fucking INSANE


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> ****


i have a question for you, since you decided to post in this fucking insanity driven thread, do you believe the WTC towers had concrete cores like the OP goof-o-phera claims, or do you not wish to even address that insane theory?


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question for you, since you decided to post in this fucking insanity driven thread, do you believe the WTC towers had concrete cores like the OP goof-o-phera claims, or do you not wish to even address that insane theory?
Click to expand...



I'm curious about something.  I haven't done much on this thread....How many BINGOs do you think Christopher alone gave you:




​


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question for you, since you decided to post in this fucking insanity driven thread, do you believe the WTC towers had concrete cores like the OP goof-o-phera claims, or do you not wish to even address that insane theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about something.  I haven't done much on this thread....How many BINGOs do you think Christopher alone gave you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

a coverall
LOL


oops wait
just one short of the cover all
i dont believe i have seen him use the "bush dupe" line yet
LOL


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, you lack perspective
> the distance only makes them appear small
> compare the size of the windows on the near by buildings?
> do you think those windows are only 6" wide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an exploding building.  This is not a collapse.  Care to refute this fact?  You can't.
> 
> Nanothermite has been found in the WTC dust.
> **
> 
> A spout of orange molten metal seen just before the South Tower's fall in videos of the Tower's north face around the crash zone
> 
> Reports of molten metal in the remarkably hot rubble of Ground Zero
> 
> High levels of metals found in aluminothermic incendiaries -- such as manganese, zinc, and barium -- in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Remains of the Towers' structural steel showing severe corrosive attack involving sulfur
> 
> An iron-rich sphere found in dust form the Twin Towers. The solidified droplet indicates temperatures in excess of the melting point of iron (2795ºF).
> 
> Minute solidified droplets of previously molten iron in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Pieces of active nano-engineered aluminothermic chips in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn, you are totally fucking INSANE
Click to expand...


You can't handle the facts, its disturbing to see your reactions to them.  Gross reality, but your brain is chemically imbalanced. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii49BaRDp_A[/ame]

You won't be able to respond with maturity or relevance to this either.  

Gross.


----------



## DiveCon

your bullshit doesnt deserve it, so no i wont
LOL
you are right on that ONE point
everything else, not so much


----------



## PhysicsExist

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an exploding building.  This is not a collapse.  Care to refute this fact?  You can't.
> 
> Nanothermite has been found in the WTC dust.
> **
> 
> A spout of orange molten metal seen just before the South Tower's fall in videos of the Tower's north face around the crash zone
> 
> Reports of molten metal in the remarkably hot rubble of Ground Zero
> 
> High levels of metals found in aluminothermic incendiaries -- such as manganese, zinc, and barium -- in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Remains of the Towers' structural steel showing severe corrosive attack involving sulfur
> 
> An iron-rich sphere found in dust form the Twin Towers. The solidified droplet indicates temperatures in excess of the melting point of iron (2795ºF).
> 
> Minute solidified droplets of previously molten iron in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> Pieces of active nano-engineered aluminothermic chips in samples of World Trade Center dust
> 
> 
> 
> damn, you are totally fucking INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't handle the facts, its disturbing to see your reactions to them.  Gross reality, but your brain is chemically imbalanced.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii49BaRDp_A[/ame]
> 
> You won't be able to respond with maturity or relevance to this either.
> 
> Gross.
Click to expand...


You can't handle it.  2.25 seconds of free fall = controlled demolition.  You can't handle this fact, deflect from it and continue to be absurd, you're a joke child.


----------



## DiveCon

2.25 seconds of freefall does NOT equal a controlled demo, dipshit
its YOU that cant handle FACTS


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> 2.25 seconds of freefall does NOT equal a controlled demo, dipshit
> its YOU that cant handle FACTS



Yes it does, because there is NO other way to remove every support beam by fire.  there is NO way for fire to create a highrise collapse at freefall.  That is a fact.  Enlighten yourself with the reality of Newtonian Physics.  2.25 seconds of freefall proves NIST report is a fraud.  Explosives were used.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ArcMOkuoK0[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit, physics is physics
and the 2.25 seconds is a very short period of time, and the way it was "freefall" wasnt exactly straight down
but you will ignore that fact and just continue with your bullshit
nothing you bring here is new info, its all old shit that has been debunked several times over
you morons refuse to accept facts and you replace them with your paranoid delusions

seek out professional help, you seriously NEED it


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> dipshit, physics is physics
> and the 2.25 seconds is a very short period of time, and the way it was "freefall" wasnt exactly straight down
> but you will ignore that fact and just continue with your bullshit
> nothing you bring here is new info, its all old shit that has been debunked several times over
> you morons refuse to accept facts and you replace them with your paranoid delusions
> 
> seek out professional help, you seriously NEED it


This deserves no response.  You deserve no acknowledgement.   You have no sense, logic, intellect, or morals.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7tMHMQ863Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, physics is physics
> and the 2.25 seconds is a very short period of time, and the way it was "freefall" wasnt exactly straight down
> but you will ignore that fact and just continue with your bullshit
> nothing you bring here is new info, its all old shit that has been debunked several times over
> you morons refuse to accept facts and you replace them with your paranoid delusions
> 
> seek out professional help, you seriously NEED it
> 
> 
> 
> This deserves no response.  You deserve no acknowledgement.   You have no sense, logic, intellect, or morals.
Click to expand...

you are a fucking idiot


----------



## Christophera

Agent divot is a void in the dirt of the golf course of life and will refuse to use any and all evidence that might protect the US Constitution because divot IS and agent of the infiltration.  This is well proven.


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, physics is physics
> and the 2.25 seconds is a very short period of time, and the way it was "freefall" wasnt exactly straight down
> but you will ignore that fact and just continue with your bullshit
> nothing you bring here is new info, its all old shit that has been debunked several times over
> you morons refuse to accept facts and you replace them with your paranoid delusions
> 
> seek out professional help, you seriously NEED it
> 
> 
> 
> This deserves no response.  You deserve no acknowledgement.   You have no sense, logic, intellect, or morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
Click to expand...


It's like they WANT people to know how ignorant and stupid they are lol

NFL Great Mark Stepnoski to Match BuildingWhat? Donations | 9-11 News | World for 9-11 Truth | W9T.org


----------



## Christophera

They hope the lurker thinks that they are an ordinary American and that all Americans are stupid so there is no point in examining the info from any of them.  PSYOPS, false groups infiltrating and encouraging uses of cognitive distortions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Agent divot is a void in the dirt of the golf course of life and will refuse to use any and all evidence that might protect the US Constitution because divot IS and agent of the infiltration.  This is well proven.



you mean troll divecunt is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> It is that psyops confusion.
> 
> Confused because it doesn't need to be organized.  ei.  What is better, organized crap or disorganized crap?
> 
> It's all about marginalizing the random viewers perceptions on the first pass.  Anybody who is paying attention will see the agenda and blind beliefs at the feeding trough of deception.



yeah true enough,disorganized crap is better. i Once ran into this one agent at another site that cracked me up so bad it was unreal.as you know,it only took a couple hundred or less people to plant the explosives in the towers.the OCTA'S here always say that it would take thousands to pull it off,thats their standard usual motto.this agent at this other site he REALLY went overboard.he went and said it would take 90,000 people to plant them.usually the OCTAS say something like 10,000 or so but THIS agent really took it to the extremes. he of course cant admit he lost his credibility there big  time like they cant here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Christophera said:


> Frank De Martini (RIP), was an engineer/architect that worked for the PA.  He explains how the Twins could survive multiple airliner impacts.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO1JxpVb2eU
> 
> The steel net, "like a mosquito net" and grid was the rebar of the concrete core walls.  I believe he was told to not use the word concrete.
> 
> It is certain that the steel framework does is not described.  A net or grid refers to primarily a 2 dimensional figure.  The concrete core shear wall.



the trolls always dodge this fact. they come up with the most ludicrous crap when I post that like-9/11 says because the onsite construction manager Frank Demartin designed it that way that it should say.Thats their logic,doesnt matter what the EXPERTS like the deisgners of the towers said or what thousands of architects and engineers or expert witnesses that were there who heard explosions or what the laws of physics scientists have gone by for thousands of years say,only what the government institutions and the government controlled media say is the ultimate word of god good enough for them.they can only fling shit in defeat when confronted with that video and these facts.


----------



## Obamerican

No responses to 9/11 Inside Job. Fucking loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hello again Candytroll.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This deserves no response.  You deserve no acknowledgement.   You have no sense, logic, intellect, or morals.
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like they WANT people to know how ignorant and stupid they are lol
> 
> NFL Great Mark Stepnoski to Match BuildingWhat? Donations | 9-11 News | World for 9-11 Truth | W9T.org
Click to expand...

you are still a fucking idiot


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Hello again Candytroll.


another fucking idiot
Alex Jones knew he could rely on morons like these
and he laughs all the way to the bank


----------



## DiveCon

btw, still waiting on PE to say if he supports this concrete core hoax or not
why wont he comment on it?


----------



## Christophera

How this to the PE.







Ask him if he knows what butt plates look like? Ask him if butt plates can be used to join sections of core columns.   Ask him if steel core columns need gusset plates over lapping where beams connect?  Ask him if a core structure of columns needs diagonal bracing.

When he says "no", core columns need to be 100% deep fillet welded at all joints, you'll know (and everybody else will too) that simply using the information of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 which describes a concrete core is the most competent way to procede.

When the PE says that gusset plates are needs as well as diagonal braces, you'll know (and everybody else will too) that the independent verification of the engineer of record that the core was concrete which is why you are here doing disinfo, agent.

Oh, .  .  . now its certain you will not communicate with a PE.  Oh, .  .  . logically you never intended to anyway.  You are a text liar 'cause evidence is har to make lie, and can be exposed like gumjobs botched photoshopping of the WTC lobby interior placing the WTC exterior footbridge outside the windows.  However, the footbridge windows bleeding through the perimeter columns of WTC 2 expose the fake.


----------



## Christophera

Show this to the PE.






Ask him if he knows what butt plates look like? Ask him if butt plates can be used to join sections of core columns.   Ask him if steel core columns need gusset plates over lapping where beams connect?  Ask him if a core structure of columns needs diagonal bracing.

When he says "no", core columns need to be 100% deep fillet welded at all joints, you'll know (and everybody else will too) that simply using the information of  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 which describes a concrete core is the most competent way to procede.

When the PE says that gusset plates are needs as well as diagonal braces, you'll know (and everybody else will too) that the independent verification of the engineer of record that the core was concrete which is why you are here doing disinfo, agent.

Oh, .  .  . now its certain you will not communicate with a PE.  Oh, .  .  . logically you never intended to anyway.  You are a text liar 'cause evidence is hard to make lie, (you're an agent anyway and don't give a crap) and can be exposed like gumjobs botched photoshopping of the WTC lobby interior placing the WTC exterior footbridge outside the windows.  However, the footbridge windows bleeding through the perimeter columns of WTC 2 expose the fake.


----------



## DiveCon

there you go again, posting photos showing steel core columns and claim they are something else

but i hope PE actually sees this and responds
lets see if he is as delusional as you are


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o, you are the PROVEN liar
as well as deadbeat dad


----------



## Christophera

An agent would never recognize depravations of right and violations of law, and sure enough you have done that again.  Estoppel under equity common law shows the county deprived me of what I needed for income to pay child support.  The calendered hearing was never heard.






Government has made a promise to follow laws.  Here they failed to appear on subpoena depriving me of records needed for medical care, records that also validate information creating substantial income.


----------



## DiveCon

your rights were not deprived you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> your rights were not deprived you fucking moron



You won't know what a deprivation of a right is until you are rightfully imprisioned following criminal trial where all of your rights are observed.  Only then will you have an idea of what your participation in treason by working to conceal it deprives Americans of their rights.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> your rights were not deprived you fucking moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't know what a deprivation of a right is until you are rightfully imprisioned following criminal trial where all of your rights are observed.  Only then will you have an idea of what your participation in treason by working to conceal it deprives Americans of their rights.
Click to expand...

you should stop using copyrighted materials
and you are too fucking delusional to even know what rights you have
you do NOT have a right to not support your children


----------



## stannrodd

From this website forum.. Goofo fuckwitt rides again on his blurry view of things ..

DEMAND 9/11 TRUTH NOW ! - 12160

Comment by Christopher A. Brown on December 26, 2010 at 6:39pm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN1aWMHkRvk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN1aWMHkRvk[/ame]



> I hadn't sen this video before of the WTC 2 demo, I learned that the majority of the demo of the WTC concrete core was from the bottom down.
> 
> There's a fluffy, spherical cloud developing very quickly around the base while the upper portion falls almost straight down.  You can tell it falls as one vertical piece into it's own footprint because it wobbles a tiny bit to the left on the way down.



Fluffy spherical cloud developing around the base ?? Did the tower FART Chris ??

And of course you can realize so much information from this brilliant piece of distant blurry video .. NOT !!

And where did you *learn* ..



> ... that the majority of the demo of the WTC concrete core was from the bottom down.



Bottom of the barrel now Chris .. desperate for new views of your delusion.

One thing for certain is that this vid shows that the alleged "concrete core" was in a state of collapse when taken with respect to the series of stills by Aman Zafar .. one of which is Chris's signature photo of the Colgate Clock. Not as he has claimed .. that the core was standing


----------



## Christophera

Waz a matta stun?  Got no evidence of the steel core columns from 9-11?  Show the core you assert existed on 9-11.






Or was it an "air core" instead of "invisisteel"?


----------



## Christophera

stun the NZ disinfo working to dispense with the US Constitution has no evidence as is confirmed by his failure to produce an image of steel core columns in the core area on 9-11.

There were no steel core columns.  The core was concrete just as this image from 9-11 shows the WTC 2 core.






Just like the engineer of record identifies in the days after 9-11.

Just like  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 identifies.


----------



## DiveCon

the engineer of record said no such thing, you continue to LIE about that


----------



## Christophera

Since the opposite of what agents post is most often closest to the truth, your post confirms that L.E. Robertson gave the concrete core info to Katherine Stroup of Newsweek publiched on 9/13/01

Newsweek was infiltrated and their server response changed with a redirect to a new page, but the archive faithfully reproduces the original story.

Newsweek​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Since the opposite of what agents post is most often closest to the truth, your post confirms that L.E. Robertson gave the concrete core info to Katherine Stroup of Newsweek publiched on 9/13/01
> 
> Newsweek was infiltrated and their server response changed with a redirect to a new page, but the archive faithfully reproduces the original story.
> 
> ​


WRONG, the archive shows an error filled story that was corrected to reflect the truth

even in your link, no where does it show HIM saying that


----------



## Christophera

As long as the reporter does not make the retraction, the retraction is not valid.

The reporter logically made an audio tape of a phone conversation.  The particular passage describing a concrete core, was compiled from a number of general descriptions.

Newsweek

It has been very important to get rid of Robertsons efforts to provide an accurate description.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> As long as the reporter does not make the retraction, the retraction is not valid.
> 
> The reporter logically made an audio tape of a phone conversation.  The particular passage describing a concrete core, was compiled from a number of general descriptions.
> 
> Newsweek
> 
> It has been very important to get rid of Robertsons efforts to provide an accurate description.


LOL your link is dead again

Data Retrieval Failure.


                We're sorry.  We were unable to retrieve the requested data. We may be experiencing technical difficulties and suggest that you try again later.


----------



## Obamerican

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the reporter does not make the retraction, the retraction is not valid.
> 
> The reporter logically made an audio tape of a phone conversation.  The particular passage describing a concrete core, was compiled from a number of general descriptions.
> 
> Newsweek
> 
> It has been very important to get rid of Robertsons efforts to provide an accurate description.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL your link is dead again
> 
> Data Retrieval Failure.
> 
> 
> We're sorry.  We were unable to retrieve the requested data. We may be experiencing technical difficulties and suggest that you try again later.
Click to expand...

Chris seems to experience technical difficulties anytime he talks about engineering.


----------



## Christophera

Naw, the link works fine.

NYCLU:


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Naw, the link works fine.
> 
> NYCLU:


not the same LINK, dipshit
LOL


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> FEMA decieved NIST about the structural design of the Twin Towers core.  Accordingly, the "cause of death" in 3,000 murders is invaildated.
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



The World Trade Center: Statistics and History


----------



## DiveCon

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, geneva, verdana]Also unique to  the engineering design were its core and elevator system. The twin  towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry.  Worried that the intense air pressure created by the buildingsÃ¢ high  speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a  solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core.




no concrete in the core

[/FONT]


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Naw, the link works fine.
> 
> NYCLU:


You really are a "black helicopter" idiot, aren't you?


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> Waz a matta stun?  Got no evidence of the steel core columns from 9-11?  Show the core you assert existed on 9-11.
> 
> (Image removed because it is irrelevant)
> 
> Or was it an "air core" instead of "invisisteel"?



This is your delusion Chris. I have never asserted that any type of core existed.

What I did do was look at the presentation you provided and researched it and found it to be a total cock and bull story fabricated by you for unknown reasons.

It is you who goes around the internet finding forums to post your shit crap theory. I don't go around posting imbecile theories about the Twin Towers construction.

What I have done is educate a lot of people about your delusions and provided evidence which consistently shows that your theory is a load of dingoies kidneys.

You fail to accept any contrary evidence because, what you want to do is destabilise any investigation into anomolies surrounding the tragic events of 9/11.

It is you who is the psyop agent, and it's the reason you are being attacked from both sides of the 9/11 fence. Those that do not agree with the Official Story and those who do.

You are basically an imbecile and this is demonstrated by your apparitions at the Namasteezy forum where you record and share your behaviour for unknown reasons with yourself. Are you suffereing from a multiple personality disorder perhaps? 

Are you still drinking Chris? I know this upsets you when I mention it, so my guess is that you are not yet reformed. Try it this year as a New Years Resolution.

Namasteezy Spirit - Records, Weavings, Music, & Interdependent Research for future generations :: View topic - The Post 9-11 Disinformation PSYOPS

Doesn't it ring any bells in your thick skull ... ?? Your own behaviour is fucking crazy and totally stupid.

Perhaps you've been found out .. and through your own actions on the internet, have ensured you are known globally as a total nutcase.

Just try to accept defeat in the face of overwheliming evidence that there was no documentally, no concrete core, no C4 exploding rebar, no theory.

It's all a pack of lies Chris and you should really own that.

 Stann


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waz a matta stun?  Got no evidence of the steel core columns from 9-11?  Show the core you assert existed on 9-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it an "air core" instead of "invisisteel"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your delusion Chris. I have never asserted that any type of core existed.
> Stann
Click to expand...


As I suspected, stunrude asserts that FEMA lied (because it cannot prove otherwise) and that there was an air core.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera shows how much of an idiot he is once again


----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresented the core structure as steel core columns.  This image proves that the steel in the core was not core columns because there are no diagonals, there are no gusset plates.  The precense of butt plates ont he tops of the vertical steel in the core proves the steel is not core columns because butt plates are too weak to join sections of core column.






The steel int he core in construction photos is elevator guide rail support steel and all of that feel as soon as the demo progressed.  Here is the empty core with rebar of the concrete wall surrounding it on the west side.


----------



## DiveCon

goof-o-phera shows photos with steel core columns and claims it is concrete


----------



## Christophera

Point out the steel core columns in this image of the WTC 2 core on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Point out the steel core columns in this image of the WTC 2 core on 9-11.


you cant, moron, because they are covered by gypsum wall planks and obscured by DUST
you just keep proving what an idiot you are

but you CAN with images of that exact same thing from the OTHER side


----------



## Christophera

What you suggest is not possible because the hundreds of thousands of tons of steel would have torn off the gypsum and left steel structure visible.

Again you are exposed in attempting an illogical misinterpretation to uphold the FEMA lie.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> What you suggest is not possible because the hundreds of thousands of tons of steel would have torn off the gypsum and left steel structure visible.
> 
> Again you are exposed in attempting an illogical misinterpretation to uphold the FEMA lie.


then go back and take a look at the OTHER side, dipshit
and stop ignoring the facts


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waz a matta stun?  Got no evidence of the steel core columns from 9-11?  Show the core you assert existed on 9-11.
> 
> Or was it an "air core" instead of "invisisteel"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is your delusion Chris. I have never asserted that any type of core existed.
> Stann
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I suspected, stunrude asserts that FEMA lied (because it cannot prove otherwise) and that there was an air core.
Click to expand...


Again moron Chrusty-sphincter fails to read posts and somehow translates this inability into a speculative response based on nothing more than his delusional outlook.

Please demonstrate through a quote of my words that I have ever asserted the likes of what incomprehensible nonsense you *reefer* to .. in your excuse for a relevant response to my statement.


----------



## Christophera

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is your delusion Chris. I have never asserted that any type of core existed.
> Stann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I suspected, stunrude asserts that FEMA lied (because it cannot prove otherwise) and that there was an air core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again moron Chrusty-sphincter fails to read posts and somehow translates this inability into a speculative response based on nothing more than his delusional outlook.
> 
> Please demonstrate through a quote of my words that I have ever asserted the likes of what incomprehensible nonsense you *reefer* to .. in your excuse for a relevant response to my statement.
Click to expand...


Since you cannot produce a single image showing this core digrammed here in he core area on 9-11,






And you refuse to acknowledge that this is concrete, despite the complete absense of any projecting steel, showing steel core columns did not exist, it is logical to conclude that your message really is, (as actions do speak louder than words) "The twin towers had an air core".

Effectively that is what you said.  You are a liar agent stalking the truth with text manipulation and lies, so why should I bother with your posts???


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I suspected, stunrude asserts that FEMA lied (because it cannot prove otherwise) and that there was an air core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again moron Chrusty-sphincter fails to read posts and somehow translates this inability into a speculative response based on nothing more than his delusional outlook.
> 
> Please demonstrate through a quote of my words that I have ever asserted the likes of what incomprehensible nonsense you *reefer* to .. in your excuse for a relevant response to my statement.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you cannot produce a single image showing this core digrammed here in he core area on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you refuse to acknowledge that this is concrete, despite the complete absense of any projecting steel, showing steel core columns did not exist, it is logical to conclude that your message really is, (as actions do speak louder than words) "The twin towers had an air core".
> 
> Effectively that is what you said.  You are a liar agent stalking the truth with text manipulation and lies, so why should I bother with your posts???
Click to expand...


----------



## Christophera

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again moron Chrusty-sphincter fails to read posts and somehow translates this inability into a speculative response based on nothing more than his delusional outlook.
> 
> Please demonstrate through a quote of my words that I have ever asserted the likes of what incomprehensible nonsense you *reefer* to .. in your excuse for a relevant response to my statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you cannot produce a single image showing this core diagrammed here in the core area on 9-11,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you refuse to acknowledge that this is concrete, despite the complete absense of any projecting steel, showing steel core columns did not exist, it is logical to conclude that your message really is, (as actions do speak louder than words) "The twin towers had an air core".
> 
> Effectively that is what you said.  You are a liar agent stalking the truth with text manipulation and lies, so why should I bother with your posts???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The perpetrators of mass murder would appreciate your efforts to *minimize the fact you cannot evidence the core they want people to believe existed.*

If you are not serving them,why are you here?


----------



## DiveCon

the evidence is abundant
you are a pathetic PoS


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> the evidence is abundant
> you are a pathetic PoS



abundant lol

Fact:
*According to NIST, &#8220;This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds]*
Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the evidence is abundant
> you are a pathetic PoS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abundant lol
> 
> Fact:
> *According to NIST, &#8220;This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds]*
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
Click to expand...

still not addressing the supposed concrete core


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the evidence is abundant
> you are a pathetic PoS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abundant lol
> 
> Fact:
> *According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds]*
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not addressing the supposed concrete core
Click to expand...





PhysicsExist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**king Disturbing.
> 
> Knowing the basic physics shown and proven in this video, how did the video analysis prove Controlled Demolition?  Care to address the facts and take off the blinders?
> 
> 
> 
> Both WTC's collapsed, yes COLLAPSED, due to their unique design. Show me another building in the world that was built where the outside walls are held in place by TRUSSES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again:
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiHeCjZlkr8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
> 
> After watching the video and listening to the *facts* presented through *basic physics* and video analysis, what is your take?
> 
> Can you handle it?
> 
> 
> Care to address the FACTS that PROVE it was NOT a COLLAPSE which you KEEP FALSELY stating?  Wouldn't you actually want to know what you were talking about?  Physics prove your view is 100% incorrect.  The collapse theory is impossible.
> 
> This video proves CD.  Watch it, stop being afraid.  I thought you could handle it considering you're so sure of yourself and the 9/11 story from the Govt.
> 
> Debate these points if you're so sure that "_The two WTC towers do not fit the criteria for a CD"_
> 
> I don't think you're man enough to stand up for that statement.
Click to expand...


Read it.


----------



## DiveCon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> abundant lol
> 
> Fact:
> *According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds]*
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> 
> 
> still not addressing the supposed concrete core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both WTC's collapsed, yes COLLAPSED, due to their unique design. Show me another building in the world that was built where the outside walls are held in place by TRUSSES!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again:
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiHeCjZlkr8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
> 
> After watching the video and listening to the *facts* presented through *basic physics* and video analysis, what is your take?
> 
> Can you handle it?
> 
> 
> Care to address the FACTS that PROVE it was NOT a COLLAPSE which you KEEP FALSELY stating?  Wouldn't you actually want to know what you were talking about?  Physics prove your view is 100% incorrect.  The collapse theory is impossible.
> 
> This video proves CD.  Watch it, stop being afraid.  I thought you could handle it considering you're so sure of yourself and the 9/11 story from the Govt.
> 
> Debate these points if you're so sure that "_The two WTC towers do not fit the criteria for a CD"_
> 
> I don't think you're man enough to stand up for that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read it.
Click to expand...

nope
not till you address the actual topic of this thread
you PROVE you have even a remote sense of honesty


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the evidence is abundant
> you are a pathetic PoS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abundant lol
> 
> Fact:
> *According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds]*
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not addressing the supposed concrete core
Click to expand...


There is no evidence for any other core structure so it is a non issue with agents.  The fact that concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed explosive is the only way to explain free fall.

Five phenomenal factors of 9-11

The only way to explain total pulverization is to show how a massive number of hard objects, perfectly distributed, larger than particulate, can be accelerated to high enough speeds to shred office furniture and everything else into tiny pieces.

Five phenomenal factors of 9-11

The only way to explain the superfine dust with the highest levels of iron and metal ever found on earth is to create near perfect containment for high explosives in an environment of concrete near steel so the pressures and shockwave are maximized causing superfine, heated particles to be expelled.

Five phenomenal factors of 9-11

The concrete core provides the only feasible explanation.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> abundant lol
> 
> Fact:
> *According to NIST, &#8220;This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds]*
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> 
> 
> still not addressing the supposed concrete core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence for any other core structure so it is a non issue with agents.  The fact that concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed explosive is the only way to explain free fall.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to explain total pulverization is to show how a massive number of hard objects, perfectly distributed, larger than particulate, can be accelerated to high enough speeds to shred office furniture and everything else into tiny pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to explain the superfine dust with the highest levels of iron and metal ever found on earth is to create near perfect containment for high explosives in an environment of concrete near steel so the pressures and shockwave are maximized causing superfine, heated particles to be expelled.
> 
> 
> 
> The concrete core provides the only feasible explanation.
Click to expand...

liar


----------



## Christophera

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> still not addressing the supposed concrete core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence for any other core structure so it is a non issue with agents.  The fact that concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed explosive is the only way to explain free fall.
> 
> Five phenomenal factors of 9-11
> 
> The only way to explain total pulverization is to show how a massive number of hard objects, perfectly distributed, larger than particulate, can be accelerated to high enough speeds to shred office furniture and everything else into tiny pieces.
> 
> Five phenomenal factors of 9-11
> 
> The only way to explain the superfine dust with the highest levels of iron and metal ever found on earth is to create near perfect containment for high explosives in an environment of concrete near steel so the pressures and shockwave are maximized causing superfine, heated particles to be expelled.
> 
> Five phenomenal factors of 9-11
> 
> The concrete core provides the only feasible explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liar
Click to expand...


If what you say were true, you could provide a link to a detailed, technical and feasible explanation for free fall, total pulverization and superfine heated particulate.  You cannot.  No one can because there is no other way to explain what happened to the Twin Towers.

Which is course exactly why you are here attempting to do your disinfo, agent.


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence for any other core structure so it is a non issue with agents.  The fact that concrete can be instantly fractured to fall freely by a small amount of properly placed explosive is the only way to explain free fall.
> 
> Five phenomenal factors of 9-11
> 
> The only way to explain total pulverization is to show how a massive number of hard objects, perfectly distributed, larger than particulate, can be accelerated to high enough speeds to shred office furniture and everything else into tiny pieces.
> 
> Five phenomenal factors of 9-11
> 
> The only way to explain the superfine dust with the highest levels of iron and metal ever found on earth is to create near perfect containment for high explosives in an environment of concrete near steel so the pressures and shockwave are maximized causing superfine, heated particles to be expelled.
> 
> Five phenomenal factors of 9-11
> 
> The concrete core provides the only feasible explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If what you say were true, you could provide a link to a detailed, technical and feasible explanation for free fall, total pulverization and superfine heated particulate.  You cannot.  No one can because there is no other way to explain what happened to the Twin Towers.
> 
> Which is course exactly why you are here attempting to do your disinfo, agent.
Click to expand...

already been done, goof


----------



## Christophera

It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins.

FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.

It is shown that the ex mayor enabled the deception by taking the WTC documents from NYC department of building.

NYCLU:

It is shown you have no independent information from verified sources showing FEMA correctly presented the core structure.  You work with an agenda of dismissal, not information, .  .  . agent.


----------



## DiveCon

no concrete in the core, not ever
you have shown NO evidence to prove it and you never will


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> It is shown that the ex mayor enabled the deception by taking the WTC documents from NYC department of building.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> It is shown you have no independent information from verified sources showing FEMA correctly presented the core structure.  You work with an agenda of dismissal, not information, .  .  . agent.


See any black helicopters in the last 5 years?


----------



## stannrodd

Crunchysepticrosis said:
			
		

> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins



Bullshit .. who did that ... anyone ??


----------



## PhysicsExist

stannrodd said:


> Crunchysepticrosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit .. who did that ... anyone ??
Click to expand...


Nanothermite was found in WTC dust
Freefall for 2.25 seconds in WTC7 100% Proves a controlled demolition


----------



## Christophera

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> It is shown that the ex mayor enabled the deception by taking the WTC documents from NYC department of building.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> It is shown you have no independent information from verified sources showing FEMA correctly presented the core structure.  You work with an agenda of dismissal, not information, .  .  . agent.
> 
> 
> 
> See any black helicopters in the last 5 years?
Click to expand...




stannrodd said:


> Crunchysepticrosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit .. who did that ... anyone ??
Click to expand...


Agents pretending that their information is anything but inadequate, how pitiful.  The infiltrating perps even wince at how obvious you are.  The entire thread this has been happening.

« First 	< 	96	496	546	586	594	595 	(596) 	 

Savvy?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> It is shown that the ex mayor enabled the deception by taking the WTC documents from NYC department of building.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> It is shown you have no independent information from verified sources showing FEMA correctly presented the core structure.  You work with an agenda of dismissal, not information, .  .  . agent.
> 
> 
> 
> See any black helicopters in the last 5 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchysepticrosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit .. who did that ... anyone ??
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents pretending that their information is anything but inadequate, how pitiful.  The infiltrating perps even wince at how obvious you are.  The entire thread this has been happening.
> 
> « First 	< 	96	496	546	586	594	595 	(596)
> 
> Savvy?
Click to expand...

dipshit, there are no agents here


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins.
> 
> FEMA misrepresented core structure of the Twin Towers.
> 
> It is shown that the ex mayor enabled the deception by taking the WTC documents from NYC department of building.
> 
> NYCLU:
> 
> It is shown you have no independent information from verified sources showing FEMA correctly presented the core structure.  You work with an agenda of dismissal, not information, .  .  . agent.
> 
> 
> 
> See any black helicopters in the last 5 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crunchysepticrosis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been proven FEMA decieved NIST and the public about the structural core of the Twins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit .. who did that ... anyone ??
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agents pretending that their information is anything but inadequate, how pitiful.  The infiltrating perps even wince at how obvious you are.  The entire thread this has been happening.
> 
> « First 	< 	96	496	546	586	594	595 	(596)
> 
> Savvy?
Click to expand...

Agents??? You have serious mental issues.


----------



## Christophera

Obamerican said:


> Agents??? You have serious mental issues.
> _________________
> The above language is very typical for the post 9-11 psyops agent. I know for certain that they exist because I've been stalked for 5 years by them.
> 
> Christophera
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspi...of-us-gov.html



No, you work as an infiltrator and such statements serve the infiltrations.  If this was not true, you would have evidence instead of text.  You would have reason instead of a false social group on the internet.

stunrude and gumjob have been stalking me for 6 years now.  gumout posts photoshopped WTC 2 lobby pics trying to make it look like WTC 1.






The footbridge windows bleed through the permieter columns.  The exterior is on a lower layer of photoshop but someone got lazy and didn't make a mask, they just lowered the opacity after erasing the WTC 2 exterior.


----------



## DiveCon

that wasnt photoshopped, you fucking moron
its pixilated because it is expanded beyond its resolution


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agents??? You have serious mental issues.
> _________________
> The above language is very typical for the post 9-11 psyops agent. I know for certain that they exist because I've been stalked for 5 years by them.
> 
> Christophera
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspi...of-us-gov.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you work as an infiltrator and such statements serve the infiltrations.  If this was not true, you would have evidence instead of text.  You would have reason instead of a false social group on the internet.
> 
> stunrude and gumjob have been stalking me for 6 years now.  gumout posts photoshopped WTC 2 lobby pics trying to make it look like WTC 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The footbridge windows bleed through the permieter columns.  The exterior is on a lower layer of photoshop but someone got lazy and didn't make a mask, they just lowered the opacity after erasing the WTC 2 exterior.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving that you know NOTHING about Photoshop, idiot.


----------



## PhysicsExist

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3mudruFzNw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

still not answering the question
do you or do you NOT support Goof-o-phera's concrete core hoax


----------



## Christophera

FEMA misrepresented the core structure.  The presence of butt plates joining sections of vertical stel shows that steel is not core column.  the absense of diagonals and gussets proves that verticalsteel is not core columns.


----------



## Liability

Mindlessly repeating the completely unpersausive canard that FEMA misrepresented anything is silly.  That shit didn't work before.  It doesn't improve with age.

The cores of the Twin Towers were constructed of steel.  No concrete.  No Invisicrete.  Just steel.   *Floors* were concrete, however.

CriscoFEARa remains an entirely dishonest and unconvincing FAIL.


----------



## Christophera

Agents refuse to recognize evidence so it must be repeated IF the Constitution is to be supported and defended.  FEMA lied.

The world really needed your text (not).


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Agents refuse to recognize evidence so it must be repeated IF the Constitution is to be supported and defended.  FEMA lied.
> 
> The world really needed your text (not).


FEMA did not LIE, YOU do


----------



## Obamerican

Christophera said:


> Agents refuse to recognize evidence so it must be repeated IF the Constitution is to be supported and defended.  FEMA lied.
> 
> The world really needed your text (not).


A paranoid individual such as yourself is a poor source of reliable information. There is a valid reason people like you are locked up "for your own good".


----------



## Christophera

So your cognitive distortions have more verification than what I post from globally published encyclopedias defining a concrete core in the Twins?

 Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992​


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> So your cognitive distortions have more verification than what I post from globally published encyclopedias defining a concrete core in the Twins?
> 
> ​


except it doesnt actually say what you delusionally think it does


----------



## stannrodd

Christopharter said:
			
		

> So your cognitive distortions have more verification than what I post from globally published *encyclopedias* defining a concrete core in the Twins?



You post one quote from one book .. and the quote does not contain definitive evidence of a concrete core as you pupport.

There is no plural associated with one book and it is just one erroneous quote.. along with the multitudinous other bollocks you regurgitate so often ... adds up to one heap of steaming cow dung.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christopharter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your cognitive distortions have more verification than what I post from globally published *encyclopedias* defining a concrete core in the Twins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post one quote from one book .. and the quote does not contain definitive evidence of a concrete core as you pupport.
> 
> There is no plural associated with one book and it is just one erroneous quote.. along with the multitudinous other bollocks you regurgitate so often ... adds up to one heap of steaming cow dung.
Click to expand...

and even what he quotes he has to distort to make it fit


----------



## anuthervoice

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the core structure.  The presence of butt plates joining sections of vertical stel shows that steel is not core column.  the absense of diagonals and gussets proves that verticalsteel is not core columns.



FEMA getting anything wrong is a red flag.  TINFOIL HATS UNITE


----------



## Christophera

FEMA is not a constitutional entity.  A study of emergency powers,

Emergency Powers Statutes, Senate Report SR 93-549, November 19, 1973

Here is why the infiltrators must keep the nation in a state of emergency.

United States Code: Title 50,1622. National emergencies | LII / Legal Information Institute


----------



## stannrodd

Christophera said:
			
		

> FEMA is not a constitutional entity.



Does it NEED to be ..?

We call this sort of organisation Civil Defence ... (those who manage emergency situations which endanger the general population .. such as natural disasters to name just one aspect)

In your USA case this is a Federal Authority presumably funded by the states and Federal funding.

What's your problem? 

You have no proof that FEMA deceived the nation .. you are simply a delusional twit with a stupid theory.


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA is not a constitutional entity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it NEED to be ..?
> 
> We call this sort of organisation Civil Defence ... (those who manage emergency situations which endanger the general population .. such as natural disasters to name just one aspect)
> 
> In your USA case this is a Federal Authority presumably funded by the states and Federal funding.
> 
> What's your problem?
> 
> You have no proof that FEMA deceived the nation .. you are simply a delusional twit with a stupid theory.
Click to expand...

and it seems none of the other troofers are willing to challenge him on it


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEMA is not a constitutional entity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it NEED to be ..?
> 
> We call this sort of organisation Civil Defence ... (those who manage emergency situations which endanger the general population .. such as natural disasters to name just one aspect)
> 
> In your USA case this is a Federal Authority presumably funded by the states and Federal funding.
> 
> What's your problem?
> 
> You have no proof that FEMA deceived the nation .. you are simply a delusional twit with a stupid theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it seems none of the other troofers are willing to challenge him on it
Click to expand...


...challenge what ? 

You don't have to be a twoofer or a non twoofer to see what we are dealing with here .. he is a  *Christophera *   !!


----------



## DiveCon

stannrodd said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it NEED to be ..?
> 
> We call this sort of organisation Civil Defence ... (those who manage emergency situations which endanger the general population .. such as natural disasters to name just one aspect)
> 
> In your USA case this is a Federal Authority presumably funded by the states and Federal funding.
> 
> What's your problem?
> 
> You have no proof that FEMA deceived the nation .. you are simply a delusional twit with a stupid theory.
> 
> 
> 
> and it seems none of the other troofers are willing to challenge him on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...challenge what ?
> 
> You don't have to be a twoofer or a non twoofer to see what we are dealing with here .. he is a  *Christophera *   !!
Click to expand...

i've asked all the other troofers posting here to comment on the concrete core hoax of his
and not one will


----------



## Christophera

Meaning the truth movement is not using evidence, what's new?  How big is the false social group?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Meaning the truth movement is not using evidence, what's new?  How big is the false social group?


must be about 6 billion
LOL


----------



## PhysicsExist

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the truth movement is not using evidence, what's new?  How big is the false social group?
> 
> 
> 
> must be about 6 billion
> LOL
Click to expand...


*1,414 verified architectural and engineering professionals and 10,913 other supporters have signed the petition demanding of Congress
a truly independent investigation.*

AE911Truth.org

_WTC Building #7, a 47-story high-rise not hit by an airplane, exhibited all the characteristics of classic controlled demolition with explosives:

1. Rapid onset of collapse

2. Sounds of explosions at ground floor - a second before the building's destruction

3.Symmetrical "structural failure" -- through the path of greatest resistance -- at free-fall acceleration

4. Imploded, collapsing completely, and landed in its own footprint

5. Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic dust clouds

6. Expert corroboration from the top European Controlled Demolition professional

7. Fore-knowledge of "collapse" by media, NYPD, FDNY

In the the aftermath of WTC7's destruction, strong evidence of demolition using incendary devices was discovered:

8. FEMA finds rapid oxidation and intergranular melting on structural steel samples

9. Several tons of molten metal reported by numerous highly-qualified witnesses

10. Chemical signature of thermite (high tech incendiary) found in solidified molten metal, and dust samples

WTC7 exhibited none of the characteristics of destruction by fire:

1. Slow onset with large visible deformations

2. Asymmetrical collapse which follows the path of least resistance (laws of conservation of momentum would cause a falling, to the side most damaged by the fires)

3. Evidence of fire temperatures capable of softening steel

4. High-rise buildings with much larger, hotter, and longer lasting fires have never collapsed._


----------



## DiveCon

and PE still cant address the topic of this thread


----------



## Gamolon

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the truth movement is not using evidence, what's new?  How big is the false social group?
> 
> 
> 
> must be about 6 billion
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *1,414 verified architectural and engineering professionals and 10,913 other supporters have signed the petition demanding of Congress
> a truly independent investigation.*
> 
> AE911Truth.org
Click to expand...


How many of those people are structural engineers? Would you call an architect to design a skyscraper?



PhysicsExist said:


> _WTC Building #7, a 47-story high-rise not hit by an airplane, exhibited all the characteristics of classic controlled demolition with explosives:
> 
> 1. Rapid onset of collapse_


_

It was not a rapid onset of a collapse. The mechanical penthouse fell into the building, then the collapse proceeded west, then the perimeter collapsed.



PhysicsExist said:



			2. Sounds of explosions at ground floor - a second before the building's destruction
		
Click to expand...

How many 47 story or taller buildings been demolished with explosives only on the ground floor?



PhysicsExist said:



			3.Symmetrical "structural failure" -- through the path of greatest resistance -- at free-fall acceleration
		
Click to expand...


Penthouse collapse, followed by a westward collapse of the core, followed by the exterior collapse is not symmetrical.



PhysicsExist said:



			4. Imploded, collapsing completely, and landed in its own footprint
		
Click to expand...

 No, there was damage to adjacent buildings.



PhysicsExist said:



			5. Massive volume of expanding pyroclastic dust clouds
		
Click to expand...

This is an example of controlled demolition??? Do you even know what pyroclastic clouds are? Was there a volcano in WTC7?



PhysicsExist said:



			In the the aftermath of WTC7's destruction, strong evidence of demolition using incendary devices was discovered:
		
Click to expand...


I thought you said it was explosives? Remember the "explosions" you said that were heard on the ground floor? Incendiaries don't explode.
 



PhysicsExist said:



			9. Several tons of molten metal reported by numerous highly-qualified witnesses
		
Click to expand...

 Right. Molten metal. Steel? Aluminum? Which was it? Proof?



PhysicsExist said:



			WTC7 exhibited none of the characteristics of destruction by fire:

1. Slow onset with large visible deformations
		
Click to expand...

 Ah, so you're making statements based on previous evidence? Can you show me a building constructed like WTC7 that caught fire and had no water for the sprinkler system AND had no firefighters actively fighting the fire? I'll wait here for the comparisons to pour in from you to be able to make this statement.



PhysicsExist said:



			2. Asymmetrical collapse which follows the path of least resistance (laws of conservation of momentum would cause a falling, to the side most damaged by the fires)
		
Click to expand...

 Wait. What? You just said this above?


PhysicsExist said:



			3.Symmetrical "structural failure" -- through the path of greatest resistance -- at free-fall acceleration
		
Click to expand...




PhysicsExist said:



			3. Evidence of fire temperatures capable of softening steel
		
Click to expand...

At what temperature does steel start to soften and weaken?



PhysicsExist said:



			4. High-rise buildings with much larger, hotter, and longer lasting fires have never collapsed.
		
Click to expand...

_ But there is one were the steel structure DID collapse, leaving the reinforced core. I thought you said that fires can't affect steel???? What happened then?


----------



## Gamolon

Christophera said:


> FEMA misrepresented the core structure.  The presence of butt plates joining sections of vertical stel shows that steel is not core column.  the absense of diagonals and gussets proves that verticalsteel is not core columns.



Please provide proof that bolted butt plates are ever used to join, end to end, steel columns. You're making this up and have no proof whatsoever.


----------



## PhysicsExist

Gamolon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> must be about 6 billion
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1,414 verified architectural and engineering professionals and 10,913 other supporters have signed the petition demanding of Congress
> a truly independent investigation.*
> 
> AE911Truth.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many of those people are structural engineers? Would you call an architect to design a skyscraper?
> 
> 
> 
> It was not a rapid onset of a collapse. The mechanical penthouse fell into the building, then the collapse proceeded west, then the perimeter collapsed.
> 
> How many 47 story or taller buildings been demolished with explosives only on the ground floor?
> 
> 
> 
> Penthouse collapse, followed by a westward collapse of the core, followed by the exterior collapse is not symmetrical.
> 
> No, there was damage to adjacent buildings.
> 
> This is an example of controlled demolition??? Do you even know what pyroclastic clouds are? Was there a volcano in WTC7?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said it was explosives? Remember the "explosions" you said that were heard on the ground floor? Incendiaries don't explode.
> 
> 
> Right. Molten metal. Steel? Aluminum? Which was it? Proof?
> 
> Ah, so you're making statements based on previous evidence? Can you show me a building constructed like WTC7 that caught fire and had no water for the sprinkler system AND had no firefighters actively fighting the fire? I'll wait here for the comparisons to pour in from you to be able to make this statement.
> 
> Wait. What? You just said this above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Evidence of fire temperatures capable of softening steel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At what temperature does steel start to soften and weaken?
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. High-rise buildings with much larger, hotter, and longer lasting fires have never collapsed.[/I]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is one were the steel structure DID collapse, leaving the reinforced core. I thought you said that fires can't affect steel???? What happened then?
Click to expand...


Fires cannot create molten steel and iron in pools.

Stop playing these games.

In its July 2008 Draft Report for Public Comment, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) initially claimed that Building 7 collapsed 40% slower than free fall acceleration._

Why would NIST want to say Building 7 did not experience free fall?  NISTs lead technical investigator, Shyam Sunder, stated in the WTC 7 technical briefing that free fall could only happen when an object has no structural components below it.[ii] The only way for a building to have no structural components below it is to remove the lower structural components with an external force such as explosives.  If the upper part of a building is crushing its lower structural components, in other words, doing the work of removing them, not all of its energy will be converted into motion and its descent will not be free fall.

A high school physics teacher named David Chandler objected to NISTs initial claim, pointing out that, based on video footage of Building 7s destruction, NISTs claim contradicted a publicly visible, easily measurable quantity.[iii] Mr. Chandler wrote a comment to NIST, saying, Acknowledgement of and accounting for an extended period of free fall in the collapse of WTC 7 must be a priority if NIST is to be taken seriously.[iv]

Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.

However, Mr. Chandler does explain how in Part 3 of his video, NIST Finally Admits Freefall, saying:[vi]

In the case of a falling building, the only way it can go into free fall is if an external force removes the supporting structure.  None of the gravitational potential energy of the building is available for this purpose, or it would slow the fall of the building.  The fact of free fall by itself is strong evidence of explosive demolition, but the evidence of explosive demolition is even stronger than that.

Mr. Chandler goes on to describe two particular attributes of Building 7s free fall descent that make the evidence for explosive demolition even more overwhelming:

What is particularly striking is the suddenness of onset of free fall.  Acceleration doesnt build up gradually.  The graph [measuring the buildings descent] simply turns a corner.  The building went from full support to zero support instantly.

Secondly:

The onset of freefall was not only sudden, it extended across the whole width of the building The fact the roof stayed level shows the building was in free fall across the entire width.

Mr. Chandler summarizes the meaning of these observations, saying:

The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.

Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building._


----------



## PhysicsExist

elvis said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Toro, which conspiracy theory is worse?  9/11 or the "Holohoax"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The demise and usurpation of the US Constitution is the worst.  Do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the demise of the US Constitution is not a conspiracy as defined by the current connotation of the term "conspiracy theory".
Click to expand...


9/11 is not a conspiracy theory, physics are not a conspiracy theory.

NIST's report is a conspiracy theory, the 9/11 commission report is a conspiracy theory.

BuildingWhat? - Building 7 | Stand with the 911 families demanding a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?


----------



## Gamolon

PhysicsExist said:


> Fires cannot create molten steel and iron in pools.
> 
> Stop playing these games.



You're the one playing games. I quotes exactly what you said and responded to it. Nowhere in points 3 and 4 where I quoted you did you say anything about molten steel.

Can you not read your own garbage? You mentioned that fires cannot soften steel. I asked you at what temp steel softens and loses it's strength.


----------



## Gamolon

PhysicsExist said:


> A high school physics teacher named David Chandler objected to NISTs initial claim, pointing out that, based on video footage of Building 7s destruction, NISTs claim contradicted a publicly visible, easily measurable quantity.[iii] Mr. Chandler wrote a comment to NIST, saying, Acknowledgement of and accounting for an extended period of free fall in the collapse of WTC 7 must be a priority if NIST is to be taken seriously.[iv]
> 
> Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.
> 
> However, Mr. Chandler does explain how in Part 3 of his video, NIST Finally Admits Freefall, saying:[vi]
> 
> In the case of a falling building, the only way it can go into free fall is if an external force removes the supporting structure.  None of the gravitational potential energy of the building is available for this purpose, or it would slow the fall of the building.  The fact of free fall by itself is strong evidence of explosive demolition, but the evidence of explosive demolition is even stronger than that.
> 
> Mr. Chandler goes on to describe two particular attributes of Building 7s free fall descent that make the evidence for explosive demolition even more overwhelming:
> 
> What is particularly striking is the suddenness of onset of free fall.  Acceleration doesnt build up gradually.  The graph [measuring the buildings descent] simply turns a corner.  The building went from full support to zero support instantly.
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> The onset of freefall was not only sudden, it extended across the whole width of the building The fact the roof stayed level shows the building was in free fall across the entire width.
> 
> Mr. Chandler summarizes the meaning of these observations, saying:
> 
> The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.



Answer one simple question for me. Would I call Mr. Chandler, who is a physics teacher, to design a skyscraper? If not, why not. I mean, the structure has to resist gravity which has a lot to do with physics right?

He obviously doesn't understand loads and how structures are affected by them.


----------



## PhysicsExist

Gamolon said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A high school physics teacher named David Chandler objected to NISTs initial claim, pointing out that, based on video footage of Building 7s destruction, NISTs claim contradicted a publicly visible, easily measurable quantity.[iii] Mr. Chandler wrote a comment to NIST, saying, Acknowledgement of and accounting for an extended period of free fall in the collapse of WTC 7 must be a priority if NIST is to be taken seriously.[iv]
> 
> Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.
> 
> However, Mr. Chandler does explain how in Part 3 of his video, NIST Finally Admits Freefall, saying:[vi]
> 
> In the case of a falling building, the only way it can go into free fall is if an external force removes the supporting structure.  None of the gravitational potential energy of the building is available for this purpose, or it would slow the fall of the building.  The fact of free fall by itself is strong evidence of explosive demolition, but the evidence of explosive demolition is even stronger than that.
> 
> Mr. Chandler goes on to describe two particular attributes of Building 7s free fall descent that make the evidence for explosive demolition even more overwhelming:
> 
> What is particularly striking is the suddenness of onset of free fall.  Acceleration doesnt build up gradually.  The graph [measuring the buildings descent] simply turns a corner.  The building went from full support to zero support instantly.
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> The onset of freefall was not only sudden, it extended across the whole width of the building The fact the roof stayed level shows the building was in free fall across the entire width.
> 
> Mr. Chandler summarizes the meaning of these observations, saying:
> 
> The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer one simple question for me. Would I call Mr. Chandler, who is a physics teacher, to design a skyscraper? If not, why not. I mean, the structure has to resist gravity which has a lot to do with physics right?
> 
> He obviously doesn't understand loads and how structures are affected by them.
Click to expand...


You're in a stage that they call "DENIAL". Stop.

NIST Collapse Model
More than six years after starting its investigation, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) issued its final report on Building 7 in November 2008.  The most important part of NISTs report was a collapse model that bore no resemblance to the observed collapse.  In Part 3 of NIST Finally Admits Freefall, Mr. Chandler explains the centrality of the model in NISTs investigation:_

NISTs so-called investigation actually consists of finding a way to reproduce the mysterious collapse of the building using a computer model.  The assumption is that if the computer model can be made to reproduce the observed collapse pattern, that must be how it happened The very process of running the model until it produces the kind of results youre looking for is called selection bias.  If you think about it, NISTs methodology is explicitly based on selection bias.  Even if you can show what might have happened, it doesnt show what actually did happen.


Despite adjusting its inputs to achieve the desired result, the NIST model does not come close to reproducing the observed collapse:[ii]






This is also apparent by watching the two video animations of NISTs collapse model and comparing them to video footage of the observed collapse.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyZJl9YleY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]_


----------



## DiveCon

PE is in a stage they call delusional

and he still cant address the topic of this thread


----------



## Obamerican

PhysicsExist said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> A high school physics teacher named David Chandler objected to NISTs initial claim, pointing out that, based on video footage of Building 7s destruction, NISTs claim contradicted a publicly visible, easily measurable quantity.[iii] Mr. Chandler wrote a comment to NIST, saying, Acknowledgement of and accounting for an extended period of free fall in the collapse of WTC 7 must be a priority if NIST is to be taken seriously.[iv]
> 
> Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.
> 
> However, Mr. Chandler does explain how in Part 3 of his video, NIST Finally Admits Freefall, saying:[vi]
> 
> In the case of a falling building, the only way it can go into free fall is if an external force removes the supporting structure.  None of the gravitational potential energy of the building is available for this purpose, or it would slow the fall of the building.  The fact of free fall by itself is strong evidence of explosive demolition, but the evidence of explosive demolition is even stronger than that.
> 
> Mr. Chandler goes on to describe two particular attributes of Building 7s free fall descent that make the evidence for explosive demolition even more overwhelming:
> 
> What is particularly striking is the suddenness of onset of free fall.  Acceleration doesnt build up gradually.  The graph [measuring the buildings descent] simply turns a corner.  The building went from full support to zero support instantly.
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> The onset of freefall was not only sudden, it extended across the whole width of the building The fact the roof stayed level shows the building was in free fall across the entire width.
> 
> Mr. Chandler summarizes the meaning of these observations, saying:
> 
> The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.
> 
> Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer one simple question for me. Would I call Mr. Chandler, who is a physics teacher, to design a skyscraper? If not, why not. I mean, the structure has to resist gravity which has a lot to do with physics right?
> 
> He obviously doesn't understand loads and how structures are affected by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're in a stage that they call "DENIAL". Stop.
> 
> NIST Collapse Model
> More than six years after starting its investigation, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) issued its final report on Building 7 in November 2008.  The most important part of NISTs report was a collapse model that bore no resemblance to the observed collapse.  In Part 3 of NIST Finally Admits Freefall, Mr. Chandler explains the centrality of the model in NISTs investigation:_
> 
> NISTs so-called investigation actually consists of finding a way to reproduce the mysterious collapse of the building using a computer model.  The assumption is that if the computer model can be made to reproduce the observed collapse pattern, that must be how it happened The very process of running the model until it produces the kind of results youre looking for is called selection bias.  If you think about it, NISTs methodology is explicitly based on selection bias.  Even if you can show what might have happened, it doesnt show what actually did happen.
> 
> 
> Despite adjusting its inputs to achieve the desired result, the NIST model does not come close to reproducing the observed collapse:[ii]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also apparent by watching the two video animations of NISTs collapse model and comparing them to video footage of the observed collapse.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyZJl9YleY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]_
Click to expand...

_You are an idiot. You can't answer a straight forward question. You post the same garbage over and over like some psychotic basket case. Grow up, little boy. Stomping your feet every time an ADULT disagrees with you is not helping your case._


----------



## PhysicsExist

Obamerican said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer one simple question for me. Would I call Mr. Chandler, who is a physics teacher, to design a skyscraper? If not, why not. I mean, the structure has to resist gravity which has a lot to do with physics right?
> 
> He obviously doesn't understand loads and how structures are affected by them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in a stage that they call "DENIAL". Stop.
> 
> NIST Collapse Model
> More than six years after starting its investigation, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) issued its final report on Building 7 in November 2008.  The most important part of NISTs report was a collapse model that bore no resemblance to the observed collapse.  In Part 3 of NIST Finally Admits Freefall, Mr. Chandler explains the centrality of the model in NISTs investigation:_
> 
> NISTs so-called investigation actually consists of finding a way to reproduce the mysterious collapse of the building using a computer model.  The assumption is that if the computer model can be made to reproduce the observed collapse pattern, that must be how it happened The very process of running the model until it produces the kind of results youre looking for is called selection bias.  If you think about it, NISTs methodology is explicitly based on selection bias.  Even if you can show what might have happened, it doesnt show what actually did happen.
> 
> 
> Despite adjusting its inputs to achieve the desired result, the NIST model does not come close to reproducing the observed collapse:[ii]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also apparent by watching the two video animations of NISTs collapse model and comparing them to video footage of the observed collapse.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuyZJl9YleY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You are an idiot. You can't answer a straight forward question. You post the same garbage over and over like some psychotic basket case. Grow up, little boy. Stomping your feet every time an ADULT disagrees with you is not helping your case._
Click to expand...

_

care to address this fact?

*Why would NIST want to say Building 7 did not experience free fall?  NISTs lead technical investigator, Shyam Sunder, stated in the WTC 7 technical briefing that free fall could only happen when an object has no structural components below it.[ii] The only way for a building to have no structural components below it is to remove the lower structural components with an external force such as explosives.  If the upper part of a building is crushing its lower structural components, in other words, doing the work of removing them, not all of its energy will be converted into motion and its descent will not be free fall.*
Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.

*Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building.*_


----------



## Fizz

PhysicsExist said:


> *Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.*



you are a fucking liar.

you completely ignore the rest of the collapse which CAN remove the supporting structure without explosives. YOU ARE A COMPLETE FUCKING IDIOT!!!


----------



## Christophera

Fizz said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking liar.
> 
> you completely ignore the rest of the collapse which CAN remove the supporting structure without explosives. YOU ARE A COMPLETE FUCKING IDIOT!!!
Click to expand...


Since the opposite of what agents say is most often true, then you are _pretending_ to be an idiot.

You have said that the rest of the building, like the lobby, jumped up and removed the 8 stories.  

Is that like invisisteel core columns Einstein?


----------



## DiveCon

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking liar.
> 
> you completely ignore the rest of the collapse which CAN remove the supporting structure without explosives. YOU ARE A COMPLETE FUCKING IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the opposite of what agents say is most often true, then you are _pretending_ to be an idiot.
> 
> You have said that the rest of the building, like the lobby, jumped up and removed the 8 stories.
> 
> Is that like invisisteel core columns Einstein?
Click to expand...

the steel isnt invisible, dipshit
thats your invisicrete
no one can see ANY concrete ANYWHERE in the towers core at ANY time


----------



## Christophera

Your text lack substance.  No core columns are visible here.






The west concrete core wall of WTC 1 is visible here.






On September 13, 2001 the engineer of record described a concrete core.The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992 describes a concrete core.

You are working to conceal treason.  If you are going to do that then you are off topic.  Here is where the laws dealing with your crimes are featured.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ision-of-treason-filed-in-district-court.html


----------



## DiveCon

yet both those photos show STEEL core columns and not a bit of concrete


----------



## Christophera

No, none of that steel is inside the core area and this superimposition shows it.






The spire is outside the core and all of the streel seen is OUTSIDE with it.


----------



## DiveCon

you are fucking delusional
that isnt "outside" or "inside" the core, it IS the core


----------



## Christophera

Nah, I show all sides.  The spire is idnetified in all shots.  It is the NW corner of the steel columns SURROUNDING the core.











A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core in November 2001 

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​


----------



## Ozmar

Fuck you all the way to hell, Christophera.


----------



## Christophera

Ozmar said:


> Fuck you all the way to hell, Christophera.



Living with loathing for freedom, rights, and the US Constitution must be hell. I won't join you.


----------



## PhysicsExist

Ozmar said:


> Fuck you all the way to hell, Christophera.



*Building 7 was a 47-story skyscraper that was part of the World Trade Center complex. It would have been the tallest high-rise in 33 states. It collapsed at 5:20 pm on September 11, 2001. It was not hit by an airplane and suffered minimal damage compared to other buildings much closer to the Twin Towers.*


Cognitive Dissonance

*This is the feeling of uncomfortable tension which comes from holding two conflicting thoughts in the mind at the same time.
Dissonance increases with:*
_-The importance of the subject to us.
-How strongly the dissonant thoughts conflict.
-Our inability to rationalize and explain away the conflict._
*Dissonance is often strong when we believe something about ourselves and then do something against that belief. If I believe I am good but do something bad, then the discomfort I feel as a result is cognitive dissonance.*
Cognitive dissonance is a very powerful motivator which will often lead us to change one or other of the conflicting belief or action. The discomfort often feels like a tension between the two opposing thoughts. To release the tension we can take one of three actions:
_-Change our behavior.
-Justify our behavior by changing the conflicting cognition.
-Justify our behavior by adding new cognitions._
Dissonance is most powerful when it is about our self-image. Feelings of foolishness, immorality and so on (including internal projections during decision-making) are dissonance in action.
If an action has been completed and cannot be undone, then the after-the-fact dissonance compels us to change our beliefs. If beliefs are moved, then the dissonance appears during decision-making, forcing us to take actions we would not have taken before.


----------



## DiveCon

PE spams again and still doesnt address the topic of this thread


----------



## Obamerican

PhysicsExist said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you all the way to hell, Christophera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building 7 was a 47-story skyscraper that was part of the World Trade Center complex. It would have been the tallest high-rise in 33 states. It collapsed at 5:20 pm on September 11, 2001. It was not hit by an airplane and suffered minimal damage compared to other buildings much closer to the Twin Towers.*
> 
> 
> Cognitive Dissonance
> 
> *This is the feeling of uncomfortable tension which comes from holding two conflicting thoughts in the mind at the same time.
> Dissonance increases with:*
> _-The importance of the subject to us.
> -How strongly the dissonant thoughts conflict.
> -Our inability to rationalize and explain away the conflict._
> *Dissonance is often strong when we believe something about ourselves and then do something against that belief. If I believe I am good but do something bad, then the discomfort I feel as a result is cognitive dissonance.*
> Cognitive dissonance is a very powerful motivator which will often lead us to change one or other of the conflicting belief or action. The discomfort often feels like a tension between the two opposing thoughts. To release the tension we can take one of three actions:
> _-Change our behavior.
> -Justify our behavior by changing the conflicting cognition.
> -Justify our behavior by adding new cognitions._
> Dissonance is most powerful when it is about our self-image. Feelings of foolishness, immorality and so on (including internal projections during decision-making) are dissonance in action.
> If an action has been completed and cannot be undone, then the after-the-fact dissonance compels us to change our beliefs. If beliefs are moved, then the dissonance appears during decision-making, forcing us to take actions we would not have taken before.
Click to expand...

What the fuck is your idea of "minimal damage"?


----------



## Ozmar

PhysicsExist said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you all the way to hell, Christophera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building 7 was a 47-story skyscraper that was part of the World Trade Center complex. It would have been the tallest high-rise in 33 states. It collapsed at 5:20 pm on September 11, 2001. It was not hit by an airplane and suffered minimal damage compared to other buildings much closer to the Twin Towers.*
> 
> 
> Cognitive Dissonance
> 
> *This is the feeling of uncomfortable tension which comes from holding two conflicting thoughts in the mind at the same time.
> Dissonance increases with:*
> _-The importance of the subject to us.
> -How strongly the dissonant thoughts conflict.
> -Our inability to rationalize and explain away the conflict._
> *Dissonance is often strong when we believe something about ourselves and then do something against that belief. If I believe I am good but do something bad, then the discomfort I feel as a result is cognitive dissonance.*
> Cognitive dissonance is a very powerful motivator which will often lead us to change one or other of the conflicting belief or action. The discomfort often feels like a tension between the two opposing thoughts. To release the tension we can take one of three actions:
> _-Change our behavior.
> -Justify our behavior by changing the conflicting cognition.
> -Justify our behavior by adding new cognitions._
> Dissonance is most powerful when it is about our self-image. Feelings of foolishness, immorality and so on (including internal projections during decision-making) are dissonance in action.
> If an action has been completed and cannot be undone, then the after-the-fact dissonance compels us to change our beliefs. If beliefs are moved, then the dissonance appears during decision-making, forcing us to take actions we would not have taken before.
Click to expand...

I am well aware of what cognitive dissonance is. I am also aware that you are projecting. Projecting your belief on others shows that on some level, you know that all this diatribe you spew out is wrong, and somehow if you project on to others and they buy your bogusness, it will be validated in your own mind.

I deflect your projection, and perhaps this action will cause you to have some cognitive assonance and come to your senses. Or else you can just go fuck yourself. I don't particularly have much concern for the likes of you.


----------



## DiveCon

dipshit PE wont even address the subject of this thread


----------



## PhysicsExist

Ozmar said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you all the way to hell, Christophera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building 7 was a 47-story skyscraper that was part of the World Trade Center complex. It would have been the tallest high-rise in 33 states. It collapsed at 5:20 pm on September 11, 2001. It was not hit by an airplane and suffered minimal damage compared to other buildings much closer to the Twin Towers.*
> 
> 
> Cognitive Dissonance
> 
> *This is the feeling of uncomfortable tension which comes from holding two conflicting thoughts in the mind at the same time.
> Dissonance increases with:*
> _-The importance of the subject to us.
> -How strongly the dissonant thoughts conflict.
> -Our inability to rationalize and explain away the conflict._
> *Dissonance is often strong when we believe something about ourselves and then do something against that belief. If I believe I am good but do something bad, then the discomfort I feel as a result is cognitive dissonance.*
> Cognitive dissonance is a very powerful motivator which will often lead us to change one or other of the conflicting belief or action. The discomfort often feels like a tension between the two opposing thoughts. To release the tension we can take one of three actions:
> _-Change our behavior.
> -Justify our behavior by changing the conflicting cognition.
> -Justify our behavior by adding new cognitions._
> Dissonance is most powerful when it is about our self-image. Feelings of foolishness, immorality and so on (including internal projections during decision-making) are dissonance in action.
> If an action has been completed and cannot be undone, then the after-the-fact dissonance compels us to change our beliefs. If beliefs are moved, then the dissonance appears during decision-making, forcing us to take actions we would not have taken before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am well aware of what cognitive dissonance is. I am also aware that you are projecting. Projecting your belief on others shows that on some level, you know that all this diatribe you spew out is wrong, and somehow if you project on to others and they buy your bogusness, it will be validated in your own mind.
> 
> I deflect your projection, and perhaps this action will cause you to have some cognitive assonance and come to your senses. Or else you can just go fuck yourself. I don't particularly have much concern for the likes of you.
Click to expand...


What don't you understand about Basic Newtonian Physics?

Why doesnt gravity pull us through the ground? Because there's resistance.

When an object falls at free fall, that means theres ZERO resistance.

WTC7 Fell at Free Fall for 2.25 seconds, therefore there was ZERO resistance.

How can you get zero resistance in WTC7? The only way is to simultaneously remove each support beam.  Only explosives can do this.

Why can't you wrap your head around these BASICS?  cognitive dissonance

You can keep saying the F word all you want, denying the facts, and arguing over your alter reality.  But physics are physics, and facts are facts.

Fact: *&#8220;The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.&#8221;*



> in its July 2008 Draft Report for Public Comment, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) initially claimed that Building 7 collapsed 40% slower than free fall acceleration._
> 
> Why would NIST want to say Building 7 did not experience free fall?  NIST&#8217;s lead technical investigator, Shyam Sunder, stated in the WTC 7 technical briefing that free fall could only happen when an object &#8220;has no structural components below it.&#8221;[ii]* The only way for a building to have no structural components below it is to remove the lower structural components with an external force such as explosives.  If the upper part of a building is crushing its lower structural components*, in other words, doing the work of removing them, not all of its energy will be converted into motion and its descent will not be free fall.
> 
> A high school physics teacher named David Chandler objected to NIST&#8217;s initial claim, pointing out that, based on video footage of Building 7&#8217;s destruction, NIST&#8217;s claim contradicted &#8220;a publicly visible, easily measurable quantity.&#8221;[iii] Mr. Chandler wrote a comment to NIST, saying, &#8220;Acknowledgement of and accounting for an extended period of *free fall in the collapse of WTC 7 must be a priority if NIST is to be taken seriously.*&#8221;[iv]
> 
> Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, &#8220;This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].&#8221;[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7&#8217;s free fall descent could have occurred.
> 
> However, Mr. Chandler does explain how in Part 3 of his video, NIST Finally Admits Freefall, saying:[vi]
> 
> &#8220;In the case of a falling building, the only way it can go into free fall is if an external force removes the supporting structure.  None of the gravitational potential energy of the building is available for this purpose, or it would slow the fall of the building.  The fact of free fall by itself is strong evidence of explosive demolition, but the evidence of explosive demolition is even stronger than that.&#8221;
> 
> Mr. Chandler goes on to describe two particular attributes of Building 7&#8217;s free fall descent that make the evidence for explosive demolition even more overwhelming:
> 
> &#8220;What is particularly striking is the suddenness of onset of free fall.  Acceleration doesn&#8217;t build up gradually.  The graph [measuring the building&#8217;s descent] simply turns a corner.  The building went from full support to zero support instantly.&#8221;
> 
> Secondly:
> 
> &#8220;The onset of freefall was not only sudden, it extended across the whole width of the building&#8230; The fact the roof stayed level shows the building was in free fall across the entire width.&#8221;
> 
> Mr. Chandler summarizes the meaning of these observations, saying:
> 
> &#8220;The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second, and in such a way that the top half of the building remains intact and uncrumpled.&#8221;
> 
> *Only explosives can instantaneously remove 8 stories allowing the upper structure to accelerate downwards in free fall.  The absolute free fall of Building 7 over a period of 2.25 seconds is by itself overwhelming evidence that explosives were used to bring down the building*._


_

_


----------



## DiveCon

does PE think Physics would allow him to comment on the topic of this thread and address the concrete core hoax that is the actual topic of this thread?


----------



## stannrodd

DiveCon said:


> does PE think Physics would allow him to comment on the topic of this thread and address the concrete core hoax that is the actual topic of this thread?



Well actually the concrete core hoax is only Christopharters feeble attempt to discredit FEMA, in an attempt to make himself look like some kind of hero for saving the USA.

I doubt that PE will address the topic since it's obvious that all he/she wants to do is push an agenda (spamm) which is off topic. PE should really start a new thread and stop hijacking Chris's amusing and fruitless tirade about some delusional fantasy he has while contemplating his very ugly cave navel.

But getting back on topic ..   I was going to ask Chris how the Kangaroo cranes, which were employed to do the lifting of prefabricated building sections into place could have operated given that the alleged concrete core would have made their operation, as seen in historical film footage and photographs, impossible. Then there is the problem of getting all that concrete into place as well. Pumping concrete in those days was not how it was done. 

That concrete core must have used one helluva lot of concrete. I wonder who the supplier was.

Any ideas Chris ????   Got a company name .. or was it another secret DOD contract like the 6 inch diameter rebar.


----------



## whitehall

Hey 9-11 conspiracy buffs aka 'truthers". You are in good/bad company. The Tucson shooter was a 9-11 conspiracy buff and he is a bona fide nut case.


----------



## stannrodd

whitehall said:


> Hey 9-11 conspiracy buffs aka 'truthers". You are in good/bad company. The Tucson shooter was a 9-11 conspiracy buff and he is a bona fide nut case.



You aren't suggesting that Christopharter isn't bona fide nutters are you .. ?

They must have finally got him into a straight jacket and carted him off to the funny farm .. where life isn't  gay .. ! HAR HAR !!


----------



## eots

ya and republicans are all at high risk of being sexual offenders

Republican Sex Offenders

as our national security is run by pedophiles and rapist


Homeland official charged in sex sting - U.S. news - Crime & courts - msnbc.com


Air Marshal Rape: Federal Air Marshal Accused of Raping Woman at Gunpoint - ktla.com


Shawn Nguyen bragged that he could sneak anything past airport security using his top-secret clearance as a federal air marshal. And for months, he smuggled cocaine and drug money onto flights across the country, boasting to an FBI informant that he was "the man with the golden badge."
Michael McGowan used his position as an air marshal to lure a young boy to his hotel room, where he showed him child porn, took pictures of him naked and sexually abused him

Crimes by air marshals raise questions about hiring - USATODAY.com


----------



## Fizz

eots said:


> ya and republicans are all at high risk of being sexual offenders
> 
> Republican Sex Offenders
> 
> as our national security is run by pedophiles and rapist
> 
> 
> Homeland official charged in sex sting - U.S. news - Crime & courts - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> Air Marshal Rape: Federal Air Marshal Accused of Raping Woman at Gunpoint - ktla.com
> 
> 
> Shawn Nguyen bragged that he could sneak anything past airport security using his top-secret clearance as a federal air marshal. And for months, he smuggled cocaine and drug money onto flights across the country, boasting to an FBI informant that he was "the man with the golden badge."
> Michael McGowan used his position as an air marshal to lure a young boy to his hotel room, where he showed him child porn, took pictures of him naked and sexually abused him
> 
> Crimes by air marshals raise questions about hiring - USATODAY.com



are you trying to claim republican sex offenders built a concrete core in the WTC or are you being a complete jackass by posting completely irrelevant bullshit?


----------



## Obamerican

eots said:


> ya and republicans are all at high risk of being sexual offenders
> 
> Republican Sex Offenders
> 
> as our national security is run by pedophiles and rapist
> 
> 
> Homeland official charged in sex sting - U.S. news - Crime & courts - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> Air Marshal Rape: Federal Air Marshal Accused of Raping Woman at Gunpoint - ktla.com
> 
> 
> Shawn Nguyen bragged that he could sneak anything past airport security using his top-secret clearance as a federal air marshal. And for months, he smuggled cocaine and drug money onto flights across the country, boasting to an FBI informant that he was "the man with the golden badge."
> Michael McGowan used his position as an air marshal to lure a young boy to his hotel room, where he showed him child porn, took pictures of him naked and sexually abused him
> 
> Crimes by air marshals raise questions about hiring - USATODAY.com


And this fucking post makes you 9/11 "truthers" somehow believer-able? You're an idiot.


----------



## PhysicsExist

The collapse we see cannot be due to a column failure, or a few column failures, or a sequence of column failures.  All 24 interior columns and 58 perimeter columns had to have been removed over the span of 8 floors low in the building simultaneously to within a small fraction of a second.


This video speaks for it self.

This is the Government's report on what happened. 





Use your eye balls.  Use your intellect.  HOW IS THIS ACCURATE?  They lied.

Stand for a reinvestigation. BuildingWhat? - Building 7 | Stand with the 911 families demanding a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?

Military Officers for 9/11 Truth
Fire Fighters For 9-11 Truth  FF 911 Truth


----------



## candycorn

*Creative Dreams; Making an ass out of himself since 2007.​*


----------



## The Infidel

Yep.... Bush went in and strapped explosives to the main support columns while nobody was looking.

What an evil evil little man 


All along Obama is raping America with a broomstick and you jackasses dont see it


----------



## eots

The Infidel said:


> Yep.... Bush went in and strapped explosives to the main support columns while nobody was looking.
> 
> What an evil evil little man
> 
> 
> All along Obama is raping America with a broomstick and you jackasses dont see it


----------



## Terral

Hi Derail:



DerailAmnesty.c said:


> Did Chelene Nightingale start this thread?



Please allow me to ask you guys a question. If somebody on the internet searches this topic and decides to click and read the opening post, then who in their RIGHT MIND is going to read down to the 9000th post???? Nobody. My practice is to reply to about the 100th post, because by that time 99.999 percent of the readers have made up their mind. 

Carry on for another 9,000 posts if you have nothing else to do confused. heh.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-o560SZg8I]Laughing Out Loud!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Heh!!!


----------



## Liability

The Troofers keep attempting to be the ones to deceive the nation.

Thankfully, only idiots, mutants, mutts and morons buy the nonsensical crap the Troofers spew.

That is all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chris hasn't posted about his core in over 3 months. I guess he finally got the proof he needed to understand that the Twins had steel cores.

Or he got the help he needed with his delusions.


----------



## dndanthemansi

no support could have withstood that
it was a diabolical,evil,and unfortunately...successful attack


The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".

Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.

Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.

Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gamolon

dndanthemansi said:


> no support could have withstood that
> it was a diabolical,evil,and unfortunately...successful attack
> 
> 
> The supposed 47 steel core columns did not exists and are never seen on 9-11 in the core area.  Construction photos are use to misrepresent the elevator guide rail support steel as "core columns".
> 
> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.
> 
> Are there enough people here to support 15 posts before I can post evidence?



Welcome back Chris!


----------



## Patriot911

Of course, what most retards who dismiss the core columns forget about is that the core columns aren't some massive hunk of steel.  It is a 1' x 3' box column that varied in thickness.  In most of the pictures one sees of the construction, you can't make out something that is only 1' x 3', so they pretend the core columns don't exist.

Yet what kind of absolutely retarded conspiracy are we dealing with here?  Everyone who ever had anything to do with the towers' maintenance and construction would have to be in on the conspiracy and kept absolute silence even after the attacks of 9/11.

Worse yet, the theory dismisses one of the marvels of modern construction; the tube in a tube construction method.  The towers were the first to employ this method and it can't be done without a steel core.  Concrete doesn't have the strength to support that kind of weight without being a MASSIVE core.  

But truthtards will continue to ignore the truth to pursue their delusional fantasies.    Entertaining to say the least, but also disturbing that so many appear to be so mentally deranged.


----------



## Gamolon

dndanthemansi said:


> Elevator guide rail support steel is easily identified by the "butt plate" used to join the support steel together and accomodate shifting and tiltin the new section to provide perfect plumb alignment for the elevator guide rail.
> 
> Left and right of the central crane are support steel with butt plates in the core area at the 5th floor.



Tell you what "Chris". You provide me the proof that the structural engineering and design community used "butt plates" to join together elevator guide steel. I want to see you evidence to back this up.

Or are you going by photos only and that you THINK you see "butt plates"? Please show evidence of "butt plates" used in any other structure to join elevator guide rail support steel.


----------



## Stashman

Toro said:


> Wow.
> 
> Another 9/11 thread.
> 
> I just didn't think the other 4,732 threads we've had on the collapse of the WTC was enough.
> 
> But thank you.  Thank you very much.  Another is necessary.



So you see all these threads on 9/11 and instead of thinking, "Wow there must be something to this 9/11 issue after all." You still refute the evidence. This should show you that the majority of this nation want a new investigation. Don't you think it is than anti-American to deny the majority?


----------



## Stashman

Liability said:


> The Troofers keep attempting to be the ones to deceive the nation.
> 
> Thankfully, only idiots, mutants, mutts and morons buy the nonsensical crap the Troofers spew.
> 
> That is all.



*Here's an idea. Let's have a real independent investigation on 9/11. If your right than you will finally rid yourselves with us, and if your not you should be treated like a traitor.

*


----------



## elvis

Stashman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Troofers keep attempting to be the ones to deceive the nation.
> 
> Thankfully, only idiots, mutants, mutts and morons buy the nonsensical crap the Troofers spew.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's an idea. Let's have a real independent investigation on 9/11. If your right than you will finally rid yourselves with us, and if your not you should be treated like a traitor.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

you jackasses will say the private investigation was rigged.


----------



## Stashman

elvis said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Troofers keep attempting to be the ones to deceive the nation.
> 
> Thankfully, only idiots, mutants, mutts and morons buy the nonsensical crap the Troofers spew.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's an idea. Let's have a real independent investigation on 9/11. If your right than you will finally rid yourselves with us, and if your not you should be treated like a traitor.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you jackasses will say the private investigation was rigged.
Click to expand...


Another traitor to this country. Go back to Russia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stashman said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Another 9/11 thread.
> 
> I just didn't think the other 4,732 threads we've had on the collapse of the WTC was enough.
> 
> But thank you.  Thank you very much.  Another is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see all these threads on 9/11 and instead of thinking, "Wow there must be something to this 9/11 issue after all." You still refute the evidence. This should show you that the majority of this nation want a new investigation. Don't you think it is than anti-American to deny the majority?
Click to expand...


If you try to debate with Toto on 9/11 or ANY kind of government corruption,he covers his ears and closes his eyes to the evidence and facts you  present him.Like all OCTA'S,the truth scares him so much he wont look into it.

Thats what all the OCTA'S do.you give them videos to watch or refer them to a book that debunks the official version,they wont look at it,they only see what they WANT to see so they run offf like cowards with their tail between their legs.

Here is what I am talking about.I made this thread making one simple request.asking the OCTA'S to explain whats wrong with the information in this video given by Jones and to refute his evidence.Not one of them even tried.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...how-alex-jones-knew-about-9-11-happening.html

Like the chickenshit cowards they are,they all ran off with their tail between their legs without even trying to debunk it. 

All they could do is post childish,juvenile delinquent crap in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.They seriously lack debating skills.the one thing ANY opponent knows  in a debate is watch the video and the book referred to you by your opponent and refute it.NONE of them even tried as you can see for yourself.they cant stand toe to toe in a debate when they try and defend the official version.


----------



## elvis

knew it wouldn't be long before 9/11rimjob chimed in.


----------



## Stashman

Stashman said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Another 9/11 thread.
> 
> I just didn't think the other 4,732 threads we've had on the collapse of the WTC was enough.
> 
> But thank you.  Thank you very much.  Another is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see all these threads on 9/11 and instead of thinking, "Wow there must be something to this 9/11 issue after all." You still refute the evidence. This should show you that the majority of this nation want a new investigation. Don't you think it is than anti-American to deny the majority?
Click to expand...


*Still waiting for you to answer this question. It's not a hard one, if you like I can give you a call and read it to you.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Troofers keep attempting to be the ones to deceive the nation.
> 
> Thankfully, only idiots, mutants, mutts and morons buy the nonsensical crap the Troofers spew.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's an idea. Let's have a real independent investigation on 9/11. If your right than you will finally rid yourselves with us, and if your not you should be treated like a traitor.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you jackasses will say the private investigation was rigged.
Click to expand...


Not when the REAL investigation says it was an inside job. not when its an investigation not funded by the government which popular mechanics was.we took you to school on that how that investigation was a joke and as always,you just covered your ears and closed your eyes when the investigation was shown to be a farce since as we both know,government corruption scares you.yep.


----------



## elvis

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's an idea. Let's have a real independent investigation on 9/11. If your right than you will finally rid yourselves with us, and if your not you should be treated like a traitor.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> you jackasses will say the private investigation was rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when the REAL investigation says it was an inside job. not when its an investigation not funded by the government which popular mechanics was.we took you to school on that how that investigation was a joke and as always,you just covered your ears and closed your eyes when the investigation was shown to be a farce since as we both know,government corruption scares you.yep.
Click to expand...


You couldn't take a hydrocephalus patient to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stashman said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Another 9/11 thread.
> 
> I just didn't think the other 4,732 threads we've had on the collapse of the WTC was enough.
> 
> But thank you.  Thank you very much.  Another is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see all these threads on 9/11 and instead of thinking, "Wow there must be something to this 9/11 issue after all." You still refute the evidence. This should show you that the majority of this nation want a new investigation. Don't you think it is than anti-American to deny the majority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Still waiting for you to answer this question. It's not a hard one, if you like I can give you a call and read it to you.*
Click to expand...


thats the only kind of pathetic answers he can give when he gets confronted and cornered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Another 9/11 thread.
> 
> I just didn't think the other 4,732 threads we've had on the collapse of the WTC was enough.
> 
> But thank you.  Thank you very much.  Another is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you see all these threads on 9/11 and instead of thinking, "Wow there must be something to this 9/11 issue after all." You still refute the evidence. This should show you that the majority of this nation want a new investigation. Don't you think it is than anti-American to deny the majority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you try to debate with Toto on 9/11 or ANY kind of government corruption,he covers his ears and closes his eyes to the evidence and facts you  present him.Like all OCTA'S,the truth scares him so much he wont look into it.
> 
> Thats what all the OCTA'S do.you give them videos to watch or refer them to a book that debunks the official version,they wont look at it,they only see what they WANT to see so they run offf like cowards with their tail between their legs.
> 
> Here is what I am talking about.I made this thread making one simple request.asking the OCTA'S to explain whats wrong with the information in this video given by Jones and to refute his evidence.Not one of them even tried.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...how-alex-jones-knew-about-9-11-happening.html
> 
> Like the chickenshit cowards they are,they all ran off with their tail between their legs without even trying to debunk it.
> 
> All they could do is post childish,juvenile delinquent crap in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.They seriously lack debating skills.the one thing ANY opponent knows  in a debate is watch the video and the book referred to you by your opponent and refute it.NONE of them even tried as you can see for yourself.they cant stand toe to toe in a debate when they try and defend the official version.
Click to expand...


thats all they can do is cover their eyes and close their ears ,they know as well as we do,they only see what they want to see.watch the OCTA'S run off again and not try to debunk that video in that link.thats their trademark.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I really miss Christophera posting here.

He may have been bat-shit crazy, but he never chickened out and put posters on ignore. (Unlike the current posting leader of the movement)

I guess he saw the light, and gave up his childish Truther beliefs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what a pathetic and sad agent troll you are Moron In the Hat.Your life is so sad and boring obviously  that like the troll you are, you feel the need to go way back into the archives and bring back an old dead thread thats been long buried for ages.You bring a new term to the word pathetic.Nice job troll.congrats.



You have REALLY stooped to a new low of being so pathetic.

No surprise since you are friends with fellow agent dumbfuck troll candyass who has done that many times as well.
its only you agent trolls who are so sad they did into long dead buried threads.

again,how pathetic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> what a pathetic and sad agent troll you are Moron In the Hat.Your life is so sad and boring obviously  that like the troll you are, you feel the need to go way back into the archives and bring back an old dead thread thats been long buried for ages.You bring a new term to the word pathetic.Nice job troll.congrats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I see your  back so soon to acknowledge the truth on what a pathetic sad troll you are who's life is so boring and patheic  he has to dig back to the old archives since he has no life.awesome.


----------



## Liability

9/11 Rimjob loves to tongue asshole.

He LOVES it.

And he reads every word I post.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> I see your  back so soon to acknowledge the truth on what a pathetic sad troll you are who's life is so boring and patheic  he has to dig back to the old archives since he has no life.awesome.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two more farts from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts from the agent trolls.


----------



## Obamerican

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts from the agent trolls.


Keep dancing, Shit Eater.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Bump because I still miss the crazy little guy.


Merry Christmas Christophera, wherever you are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I wonder if 7forever's orbs were powerful enough to penetrate Christophera's concrete cores??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thanks for proving how sad and pathetic your life is rat in the ass bringing back an old dead thread that you clearly have an obsession with.

and i see there were four farts in a row from you agent trolls since my last post.


----------

